# Canyon Torque Thread  - Teil 3



## Thomas (1. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Thomas (1. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (1. Januar 2011)

klueny schrieb:


> Ich füll mal meine Popcorntüte wieder auf und bringe Cola mit, noch wer?



hier!


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. Januar 2011)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2011)

Servus,



> Wenn man die 2010er Torks irgendwie mit den 09ern vergleichen kann, sind 350 lbs bei 85kg zu wenig. 450 sollten es schon sein, wenn man auch mal eine Landung verkackt.


&


> Ich find mit 87kg netto am 08er 450lbs eine Spur zu straff - eine 400er wollte ich noch testen, kam aber noch nicht dazu.
> Es hilft eh nichts, man braucht immer die nächst anderen Federn (mit/ohne Rucksack etc.) - sind bei Manitou ja auch nicht so teuer.









> @ Kalle
> 
> Ich fahre nen Dhx RC4 im Torque 2010 - Ist ein top Dämpfer für das Rad!
> Die Federhärte die du errechnet hast ist sehr passend für dein Gewicht.
> ...



J.West hat Recht. Man kann den 2009er Torque Rahmen nicht mit dem 2010er Rahmen vergleichen, da sie unterschiedliche Federwege, Übersetzungsverhältnisse.. aufweisen (siehe Abb. oben).

Ich denke, ich werde dann mal die 350er Feder probieren.  

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## evilMonkeey (2. Januar 2011)

So wollte heute noch meine Schaltung ordentlich einstellen. Dann kam der schock, am schaltwerk ist das kleine Plastikteil beschädigt welchen den bowdenzug führt. So springt der zug jedesmal runter beim schalten und hat nichtmehr genug spannung. 

http://i53.tinypic.com/et5d03.jpg

Garrantiefall? Umtauschen? Ich hab schon alles versucht die Schaltung einzustellen aber wie gesagt der Bowdenzug macht dadurch was er will.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2011)

Wo stammt denn diese Grafik her? 
Das 08/09er Torque hat ja nicht bloss 160mm bei 70mm Hub. Insofern ist der Unterschied zu den angegebenen 180mm bei 77mm des 10/11er Torques nicht so groß, das mach vielleicht eine Stufe weicher aus. 

Der eine vertraut halt lieber auf die Druckstufe, der andere auf die Federhärte. Und 85kg mit Ausrüstung können ja auch mal im Gesamtgewicht locker um 5-10kg differieren. 

Insofern, 350 wird schon passen, aber vielleicht auch 400. Bevor du dir also ne teure Titanfeder kaufst.... .

@evilmonkeey: Canyon fragen, viel Spass. Kann man das nicht mit Kabelbindern fixieren?


----------



## evilMonkeey (2. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo stammt denn diese Grafik her?
> 
> @evilmonkeey: Canyon fragen, viel Spass. Kann man das nicht mit Kabelbindern fixieren?




Ohman hätt ich auch selber draufkommen können. hatte zum glück noch 2 Kabelbinder im haushalt  jetzt funktionierts wieder. aber ist schon ******* bei nem neurad gleich sowas....


----------



## Sylver46 (2. Januar 2011)

Wisst ihr, ob es möglich ist die Nadellager des Strive auch im Torque am Dämpfer zu verbauen anstatt der Gleitlager?


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Januar 2011)

wenns hier gerade um die federhärten geht, frag ich doch besser auch mal nach.
250er feder im MZ roco TST für das FR2009 bei einem Fahrergewicht von 60-65kg

Passt oder zu wenig? noch ist die feder nicht da, könnte also noch umbestellen!


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Januar 2011)

@Sylver46:
Es soll von Canyon ein Nachrüstkit für das Torque geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2011)

@ Bebo: astreines Torque LTD 

@ cxfahrer:
Die Grafik stammt hierher:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2009/09/canyon-torque-2010.html

Es wird wohl das Torque Es mit dem Seriendämpfer (<70mm Hub) gemeint gewesen sein.

Mit 400lbs mache ich sicherlich auch nichts verkehrt. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Tf Tuned berechnungen meist genau 50lbs zu niedrig für mich gewesen 

Gewichtsparen schön und gut aber eine Titanfeder wäre mir das Geld absolut nicht wert. Momentan ist die Idee: Dhx Air für Touren, Vivid Coil für Park.

Grüße
Kalle



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo stammt denn diese Grafik her?
> Das 08/09er Torque hat ja nicht bloss 160mm bei 70mm Hub. Insofern ist der Unterschied zu den angegebenen 180mm bei 77mm des 10/11er Torques nicht so groß, das mach vielleicht eine Stufe weicher aus.
> 
> Der eine vertraut halt lieber auf die Druckstufe, der andere auf die Federhärte. Und 85kg mit Ausrüstung können ja auch mal im Gesamtgewicht locker um 5-10kg differieren.
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2011)

_"...pero vamos, que a mi tambien me gusta mas el modelo 2009."


_


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2011)

Leider keine meiner Fremdsprachen. Heißt im Klartext?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Januar 2011)

laut Google: "aber hey, das passiert mir aber Ich mag das Modelljahr 2009"


----------



## sh0rt (2. Januar 2011)

Kalle: Da bin ich gespannt! Ich hoffe, dass animiert nicht wieder zum Geld ausgeben


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Leider keine meiner Fremdsprachen. Heißt im Klartext?
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Das ist aus dem von dir verlinkten Text in dem spanischen Blog und heisst, dass mir das 2009er besser gefällt . 

Ach ja :seufz: hoffentlich kann man bald wieder ein paar richtige Abfahrten machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2011)

Achso. Na über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich schlecht streiten 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist aus dem von dir verlinkten Text in dem spanischen Blog und heisst, dass mir das 2009er besser gefällt .
> 
> Ach ja :seufz: hoffentlich kann man bald wieder ein paar richtige Abfahrten machen.



Da ist was dran. Mein Torque befindet sich allerdings noch im Aufbau. Erstmal muss ich die verdammte Hussefelt Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite entfernt bekommen. Kein einfaches Unterfangen, wenn man bereits das für den Abzieher benötigte Gewinde zerstört hat


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Januar 2011)

Hast du es mit 1ct-Münzen probiert?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hast du es mit 1ct-Münzen probiert?


Ja, da lag der fehler.die waren zu weich und haben sich in luft aufgeloest.10 cent funktionierten besser- dennoch hat es das gewinde rausgerissen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Januar 2011)

Jo, kenn ich. Ich habs dann aber doch noch irgendwie mit Münzen hinbekommen, ohne das Gewinde zu zerstören. Deshalb kann ich dir auch keinen Tipp geben. Vielleicht kann man das Gewinde nachschneiden und es dann mit dem passenden Abzieher versuchen?
Es gibt glaube ich Abzieher in 2 verschiedenen Größen, der größere davon passt genau in die Husselfelt Kurbel.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2011)

Nachschneiden hätte leider nichts mehr gebracht. Aber dank dem Bikeshop meines Vertrauens ist die Kurbel nun ab, ohne dass die Flex oder der Dremel zum Einsatz kommen mussten 

Letzten Endes hat uns ein zwei-Arm Abzieher, wie dieser hier, geholfen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wichtig war, die beiden Arme mit einer Zange zu fixieren. Ansonsten lösen sie sich ständig.

Es geht voran mit dem Aufbau. Fehlen nur noch andere Reifen und die 2011er Codes...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Januar 2011)

Folgendes Problemchen^^
Habe mir die Reverb ans Bike geschraubt und diese mit einer Sattelrohrklemme von Hope befestigt. Diese passt zwar auf den ø34.9 vom Sattelrohr, schließt aber nicht mit dem ø30.9 von der Sattelstütze ab ....
Kann mir jemand eine Sattelrohrklemme ohne Schnellverschluss empfehlen, die optimal abschließt?!

Cheerz Sebo


----------



## RolfK (4. Januar 2011)

Der Frage schließe ich mich mal an, da ich auch beim selben Bike die Reverb nachrüsten möchte und auf eine Schelle mit Inbus umsteigen möchte.

Hat die Hope denn oben keinen Kranz, der enger ist als die 34,9?


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Januar 2011)

ja den hat sie! aber der kranz ist zu schmal!
sehr komisch....


----------



## RolfK (4. Januar 2011)

Die Klemmen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, egal ob Inbus oder Schnellspanner, hatten nie mehr als 1mm Überstand am Kranz. 

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand eine Brauchbare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (5. Januar 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-wcr-sattelrohrschelle-double-clamp

sowas ? iss zwar "no name" aber ..... naja sie ist was breit


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. Januar 2011)

Für was soll das gut sein? Optik? Oder gibts hier sinnvolle technische Gründe für?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. Januar 2011)

steht doch drauf,zwei verschiedene klemmungen,einmal fürs rohr und einmal für die stütze 
also so denke ich mir das


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. Januar 2011)

Nein, nicht die Roseklemme (seit wann braucht man doppelt verschraubte Klemmen? Für 150+ Kilo-Leute?). 
Mir gings darum:



_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Folgendes Problemchen^^
> Habe mir die Reverb ans Bike geschraubt und diese mit einer Sattelrohrklemme von Hope befestigt. Diese passt zwar auf den ø34.9 vom Sattelrohr, schließt aber nicht mit dem ø30.9 von der Sattelstütze ab ....
> Kann mir jemand eine Sattelrohrklemme ohne Schnellverschluss empfehlen, die optimal abschließt?!
> 
> Cheerz Sebo


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Problem gelöst!
Also ein Mechaniker hat mir bestätigt, dass 90% aller Klemmen ein gewisses Spiel zur Sattelstütze haben- muss ja so sein, sonst würde sie ja nicht richtig klemmen!.
Die Klemme erfüllt voll und ganz ihren Zweck, es war halt nur eine "Fuge" zwischen Stütze und Klemme, die mich gestört hat... (Dreck, Wasser etc...)
Habe jetzt einen Gummidichtring genommen und ihn in die Fuge gedrückt! Passt perfekt! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Januar 2011)

mit dem dichtungs ring ist keine schlecht idee,ich werds auch mal probieren


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Januar 2011)

Hey, ich hab da noch mal ein Problem und zwar ist mir meine Totem zu hart.

Hab jetzt mal nachgesehen, welche Feder drin ist und es ist eine Rote.
Nach der Liste von Canyon wÃ¤re das dann >91Kg oder extra hart

Entnommen hier

Empfohlene Federn fÃ¼r Rock Shox Totem Coil Federelemente

<63 kg: WeiÃ
63-72 kg: Silber
72-82 kg: Blau
82-91 kg: Gelb
>91kg: Rot

Nun habe ich im Internet geguckt und finde da unterschiedliche Angaben zu den Totem Federn. Dort wÃ¤re die 82-91Kg Hart Blau und die Rote nur Medium 70-82Kg

Was ist den nun richtig^^ AuÃerdem wÃ¤re noch interessant zu wissen, wo man die Federn denn besonders gÃ¼nstig her bekommt da 47â¬ fÃ¼r eine bunte Stahleder etwas hart ist...gibt es die auch aus Titan?

danke schon mal

GruÃ

Andreas

EDIT: Gerade mit Canyon Telefoniert nicht mal die wissen was die da eigentlich drin verbaut haben^^ gibt es eine MÃ¶glichkeit Ã¼ber den Durchmesser des Federstahls heraus zu finden um welche Feder es sich handelt oder Ã¼ber das Gewicht? Denke mal die werden Ã¼ber dichte oder Durchmesser die Federkonstante Regulieren !?!


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise sind vom Hersteller immer mittelharte (medium) Federn verbaut! 
Wieviel wiegst du denn? Am SAG kÃ¶nntest du ja grob erkennen welche Feder Verbaut ist!?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pf5bf326b4dfc6308c6e1aced1e3ab0d7/s/Rock-Shox-Feder-Totem.html

Wenn dir 47â¬ fÃ¼r eine Feder schon zu teuer sind, vergiss das Thema Titanfeder...


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Januar 2011)

@_Sebo_: Betonung lag auf STAHLFeder 


Hmm ok also stimmt die Auflistung von Canyon wirklich nicht. 
Der Typ mit dem ich gesprochen hatte meinte auch, dass die nichts an den Gabeln machen, außer man bestellt das extra. Schimpft sich "OptiTune"oder so.

Dann wäre also Rot = Medium drin oder doch nicht? Bei HiBike gibt es ja gleich 2mal Rot sehr gut durchdachter Farbcode weiß gleich jeder was gemeint ist^^

Gut dass die das bei Sicherungen noch nicht so Präzise machen...

Kann man das nicht irgendwie messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Könntest dir die Federkonstante ausrechnen und bei Rock Shox fragen welche Konstanten die einzelnen Federn haben... 

Ich würde es aber über den SAG ermitteln, bzw. dein Körpergewicht....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Warum einfach, wenns auch schwer geht?

Guck doch einfach nach, was für eine Farbe die Feder hat. Einfach die linke TopCap abschrauben (24er Nuss). Dann ein bisschen auf den Lenker drücken, sodass die Feder zum Vorschein kommt.

Hast du die Druckstufen mal komplett rausgedreht? Vielleicht ist die Gabel dir dann schon weich genug.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Hat er doch schon, sie ist rot!!!
Es gibt von Rock Shox aber zwei rote Federn für die Totem...


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Januar 2011)

@_Sebo: Sry, das mit dem SAG hatte ich beim ersten Mal überlesen 

Habe bei 88Kg Kampfgewicht einen SAG von 20% was ja eigentlich nicht schlecht Klingt und für Freeride auch OK ist. 
Nur nutze ich beim Fahren nie mehr als 2/3 des Federwegs und das obwohl ich mir teilweise echt mühe gebe die richtig zu Belasten. Ok mache keine 5 Meter Drops und auch keine 2 Meter Drops aber bisschen feinfühliger dürfte sie ruhig sein. Habe das Gefühl die geht nur bei echt krassen Schlägen drauf ein und ist sonst eher sehr stur...

Und ja habe auch schon diverse Druckstufen Probiert fahre sie "fast/komplett" offen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Sry vielleicht sollte ich mal genauer lesen.

@Sylver46: Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung auch so viel wie du und fahre die blaue Feder. Die passt mMn sehr gut.
Sie schlägt mal durch, wenn man einen 2m Drop zu frontlastig landet, wenn man richtig landet, passts.


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Januar 2011)

@SamyRSJ4: kein Ding, passiert mir auch  nun kommt die Königsfrage fährst du Blau wie Medium 72-82Kg oder Blau wie hart 82-91Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (6. Januar 2011)

Aber als Standart wird doch immer das Medium-Gewicht von Canyon verbaut oder nicht?! 

Bin etwas am grübeln da ich mit 83 kg irgendwie zwei Optionen für mich sehe und derzeit eher zur weicheren, also medium, tendiere.


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. Januar 2011)

Preisfrage:
Fahrer wiegt 88 kg und hat etwa 20 % Sag, das Fahrwerk ist ihm zu straff.

Es gibt 2 rote Federn:
1. 70-82 kg
2. ab 91 kg

Glaubt jetzt hier wirklich irgendjemand ernsthaft, dass die Variante 1 verbaut ist?


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Januar 2011)

@paradisoinferno: Also du würdest einfach sagen die ab 91Kg aber kann ja keiner einschätzen ob die vielleicht noch härter ist...weis klingt alles viel zu kompliziert und irgendwie auch idiotisch, aber wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe das ich ne extra harte hab und die nächst kleinere nehme wäre das Gelb für Hart bei Canyon oder Blau für Hart in diversen Shops wie HiBike.

Wenn jetzt aber aber Rot wirklich Medium ist wie man vermuten könnte, da ja Medium Standart ist dann müsste man ja zu weich greifen und das kann ich mir nun auch nicht vorstellen aber möglich ist irgendwie alles heut zu tage...


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Ich würde sagen Variante 1. ist verbaut!!! Sonst würden die 20% niemals zustande kommen! Kannst ja auch noch etwas mit der Vorspannung spielen...
Ich an deiner Stelle würde bei der Feder bleiben, wenn du auf 20% SAG fährst!


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. Januar 2011)

Salopp gesagt, würd ich die blaue Feder bei Hibike bestellen und falls sie doch net passen sollte gegen die "weichere" rote umtauschen, oder eben gleich beide holen und eine zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. Januar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Variante 1. ist verbaut!!! Sonst würden die 20% niemals zustande kommen!






_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde bei der Feder bleiben, wenn du auf 20% SAG fährst!



Den Sag fahr ich bei meinem Race-HT....


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre auch ca. 30% SAG! 
Er fährt aber nunmal 20%! Ich zitiere:


Sylver46 schrieb:


> Habe bei 88Kg Kampfgewicht einen SAG von 20% was ja eigentlich nicht schlecht Klingt und für Freeride auch OK ist.



Wenn tatsächlich die medium verbaut ist und er noch eine weichere Feder einbaut...
Am besten probiert er es einfach mal aus!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass RS die Farbe->Härte Zuordnungen bei einem Modelljahrgangswechsel verändert hat. Dann ist z.B. 08er blau = 09er rot oder was weiß ich. Keine Ahnung, wo das stand...


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Januar 2011)

Das wäre ja noch unsinniger als es jetzt schon ist!!!
Es gibt nur eine Hand voll verschiedener Federn, da gibt man doch jeder Feder eine eigene Farbe.... nenene
Und jetzt noch das....


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. Januar 2011)

Ma eben von TFT-tuned rauskopiert. Irrsinn was sich RS da hat einfallen lassen

Totem Spring, X-Soft Silver (was White)
Totem Spring, Soft, Yellow (was Silver)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
Totem Spring, Medium Blue                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
Totem Spring, Firm, Blue (was Yellow) 
Totem Spring, X-Firm Red

Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, würde die Feder nicht nach Farben, sondern nach der Stärke kaufen
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Federgabeln/Zubehoer-Tuning/Rock-Shox-Totem-Federn::13649.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal einen kurzen Fahrbericht zum Rock Shox Vivid im Canyon Torque ES (oder FR) geben?







Lohnt sich das Mehrgewicht wirklich im Gegensatz zum leichten Monarch 4.2?
Der Monarch hat halt das Floot Gate was ihn auf Touren sehr angenehm macht. Ansonsten gleich er eher einem Kaugummi im Torque.


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Januar 2011)

Du beantworteste dir dir Frage ja eigentlich schon selbst  - Bin den Vivid noch nicht im Torque gefahren. Aber das hier welten zwischen den beiden Dämpfern liegen und stark vom Einsatzzweck abhängig sind hast du ja selbst schon gesagt.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Januar 2011)

Stahlfeder allgemein ist vom ansprechverhalten besser als ein Lufti,denn Stahlfeder hat keinen losbrechmoment.also ein Top-Dh Performance
so nun zum uphill:den vivid kann man auch fast komplett zu machen so das man das wippen berghoch kaum merkt 
also wenn dein Schwerpunkt beim touren auf der Abfahrt liegt,ist es das Mehrgewicht echt wert


----------



## Otterauge (7. Januar 2011)

Den Monarch vermisse ich jetzt nicht mehr. Um mit ihm relativ Wippfrei zu fahren mußte die Schildkröte schon sehr herhalten, dadurch ist er aber auch in schnellen passagen nicht mehr nachgekommen und bei starken Kompressionen schon sehr weggesagt. gut ich bin jetzt auch schwer mit 110Kg. 

Der Vivid finde ich Wippt kaum ist da gut abzustimmen und die 700g mehrgewicht kann ich eher an meinem Gewicht einsparen 

Zudem sind Hüpferlies schwungvoller, er reagiert für mich flinker und Synchroner mit der Fox Gabel.

Nichts desto trotz ist der Monarch nicht schlecht, ist leicht einzustellen und er Bügelt alles weg. Denke das Gewicht des Fahrers ist hier sicher auch nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Sylver46 (7. Januar 2011)

Gilt das eigentlich fÃ¼r die neuen Torque Rahmen immer noch, dass man da zwischen Luft und Stahlfeder hin und her wechseln kann?

Habe neulich was gelesen, nachdem der Rahmen genau auf den DHX 5.0 Air abgestimmt wurde und deshalb mit einem Stahlfeder DÃ¤mpfer schlecht funktionieren soll, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ein LuftdÃ¤mpfer mehr Endprogression hÃ¤tte, allerdings dachte ich immer das gerade das ein Vorteil von Stahlfedern wÃ¤re, dass die mehr Progression entwickeln ?!?!

Laut Canyon und dem Foto das ich ihnen geschickt habe, soll die Mittlere FederhÃ¤rte verbaut sein



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre E-Mail.
> Die Problematik mit den Farbmarkierungen auf den Feder ist bekannt.
> ...



Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie hart dann bitte die Beiden hÃ¤rteren sein mÃ¼ssen, wenn ich mit knapp 90Kg bei der mittleren schon nur einen SAG von 20% habe...


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Januar 2011)

> Stahlfeder allgemein ist vom ansprechverhalten besser als ein Lufti,denn Stahlfeder hat keinen losbrechmoment.also ein Top-Dh Performance



Ich fahre den Vivid im DH nur weiß ich nicht, wie er sich auf den Hinterbau des Torque auswirkt. So wie es einige hier beschreiben aber durchaus positiv.



> Der Vivid finde ich Wippt kaum ist da gut abzustimmen und die 700g mehrgewicht kann ich eher an meinem Gewicht einsparen



Das Mehrgewicht hängt ja auch von der verwendeten Federhärte ab, ob Aluteller oder Stahlfederteller. 
Welche Federhärte hast du denn verbaut bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, welche *Federhärte ich bei 90kg Fahrergewicht* ungefähr brauchen würde?
Als Tuning würde ich B-Tune nehmen.


----------



## Otterauge (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die 500er Feder mit Tunig B.

Die 600er war zu hart, nu bin ich aber auch nicht der der riesen Sprünge macht.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich habe die 500er Feder mit Tunig B.
> 
> Die 600er war zu hart, nu bin ich aber auch nicht der der riesen Sprünge macht.



Eine 500er bei 110kg, da sollte bei mir eine 450er schon reichen (90kg). Riesen Sprünge will ich mit dem Bike auch nicht machen, wird vorwiegend auf Touren bewegt.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

450 hab ich (88kg ca.), Touren heisst ja mit Rucksack usw. und weniger Sag, also eher härter. Wenn die dir nicht reicht, ich hab noch ne 500er Feder (Manitou) über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 450 hab ich (88kg ca.), Touren heisst ja mit Rucksack usw. und weniger Sag, also eher härter. Wenn die dir nicht reicht, ich hab noch ne 500er Feder (Manitou) über.



Es sollte beim Pedalieren nach Möglichkeit nicht wippen. Aber dem wirkt ja dann schon das B-Tuning und die Lowspeeddruckstufe entgegen. Dann sollte die 450er passen hoffe ich mal.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, bei 90kg bekommt man die 450er bei einer unsanften Landung schonmal durchgeschlagen.

Edit: Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn das Torque ES von 4Stroke mit dem 09er FR vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Januar 2011)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Gilt das eigentlich für die neuen Torque Rahmen immer noch, dass man da zwischen Luft und Stahlfeder hin und her wechseln kann?
> 
> Habe neulich was gelesen, nachdem der Rahmen genau auf den DHX 5.0 Air abgestimmt wurde und deshalb mit einem Stahlfeder Dämpfer schlecht funktionieren soll, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ein Luftdämpfer mehr Endprogression hätte, allerdings dachte ich immer das gerade das ein Vorteil von Stahlfedern wäre, dass die mehr Progression entwickeln ?!?!
> ...



Ich habe noch keinen Stahlfederdämpfer in meinem Torque getestet - bestellt ist er aber.

Deine Aussage bezügl. der Progressivität ist aber falsch: ein Luftdämpfer ist von Haus aus gegen Federwegsende progressiv - die "Luft" kann sich ja schlecht in Luft auflösen  Dafür rauschen viele Luftdämpfer gerne durch den mittleren Federweg.

Eine Stahlfeder hingegen ist, sofern diese nicht progressiv gewickelt worden ist, immer über den kompletten Hub linear, d.h. es ist gut möglich, dass der Stahldämpfer bei gleichem Sag gegen Federwegsende im Vergleich zum Luftdämpfer durchrauscht, sofern die Druckstufe nicht dementsprechend angepasst worden ist.


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. Januar 2011)

Verschiedene Modelle werden doch mit Stahldämpfer ausgestattet!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Januar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Verschiedene Modelle werden doch mit Stahldämpfer ausgestattet!!!



Das Torque Rockzone und das Torque Frx. Zwei verschiedene Bikes.


----------



## Sylver46 (7. Januar 2011)

Das Rockzone hat doch aber auch Stahldämpfer wie SEBO sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Januar 2011)

Rede ich hier eigentlich gegen Windmühlen an?


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Januar 2011)

Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf Windmühlen?  

Also ich denke das in dem Rahmen Stahl- und Luftdämpfer verwendet werden können, ohne große abstriche machen zu müssen! Kannst das Bike also mit dem entsprechenden Tune deinem Einsatzgebiet anpassen...

Gut Nächtle


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche die Rahmennummer am Torque ist?!
Als meins zur Inspektion war, stand auf dem Auftragsschein eine m16765r90i76 (nur ein Bsp.) Nummer als Rahmennummer!
Auf dem Neuradzertifikat steht eine GBRXXXXXXX Nummer....
Welches ist denn jetzt die Rahmennummer?!
Ist doch die fett eingestanzte Nummer unterm Tretlager oder?!


----------



## sh0rt (8. Januar 2011)

Untem am Tretlager irgendwo, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand der Torque 2010 Besitzer schonmal die Luftkammer seines DHX Airs mittels Plastikring verkleinert (siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&highlight=dhx+air ) und kann seine Erfahrungsberichte dazu hier mitteilen?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Vivid





cxfahrer schrieb:


> 500er Feder (Manitou)


Passt eh nicht zusammen 


Ein Vivid ist bei mir für diese Saison auch geplant, bin schon sehr gepannt! 

Hat den schon jemand mit einem anderen Tune als B im Torque -2009 getestet?


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Januar 2011)

hab vor kurzem schonmal gefragt...250er feder für 2009er FR...kampfgewicht ca.65kg...zu weich oder passt?


----------



## Michael140 (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn bei mir die Kohle mal wieder da ist, dann wird der DHX gegen einen Vivid Air getausch. Über das Plastik tuning hab ich auch schon mal nachgedacht...
Wäre aber nur ne Übergangslösung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2011)

@ kNiRpS: Das wird dir wohl keiner 100%ig beantworten können...

Ich habe auch ~66kg Kampfgewicht (also ohne Klamotten ) und werde wohl eine 350er nehmen... könnte mir also vorstellen, dass 250 bei dir zu weich ist. Wir können hier ja einen Feder-Tauschbazar eröffnen, wenn die Saison begonnen hat und einige ihre Testfahrten hinter sich haben


----------



## Jogi (10. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hab vor kurzem schonmal gefragt...250er feder für 2009er FR...kampfgewicht ca.65kg...zu weich oder passt?





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ kNiRpS: Das wird dir wohl keiner 100%ig beantworten können...
> 
> Ich habe auch ~66kg Kampfgewicht (also ohne Klamotten ) und werde wohl eine 350er nehmen... könnte mir also vorstellen, dass 250 bei dir zu weich ist. Wir können hier ja einen Feder-Tauschbazar eröffnen, wenn die Saison begonnen hat und einige ihre Testfahrten hinter sich haben



Ich fahr bei "Leergewicht" von 72 kg ne 350er Feder im DHX5 und die passt super (SAG ca. 30...35%, je nach Beladung) 
Euch "Fliegengewichtlern" würd ich ne 300er empfehlen, 350er könnte zu stramm sein. Da müssen schon einige Dosen Bier in den Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Habe bei einem Gewicht von 82Kg eine 350 Feder, 82Kg mit Ausrüstung habe aber eine RC4 weiß nicht ob es zum DHX 5.0 viel Unterschied gibt.
Sag war bei mir ca.  2,1 cm ungefähr 30%. Mit der Hispeed Druckstufe kann man viel kompensieren.

Gruss


----------



## Jogi (11. Januar 2011)

Soviel Gewichtsunterschied wird dann halt nicht mehr sein zw. (72 + Kleidung, Schuhe, Rucksack) und 82 kg


----------



## kNiRpS (11. Januar 2011)

ich hab mal die werte bei TFTuned eingegeben(http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx)

da bekomme ich folgende werte für die genannten gewichte für 28%SAG:

Gewicht         Eingelenker         Mehrgelenker
65kg         248lbs            299lbs
70kg         267lbs            322lbs (geschätzt von smubob)
82kg         312lbs            378lbs

ich hab mal beide werte angegeben, da ich mir nicht mehr sicher war, ein "wievielgelenker" das torque war (glaube aber es war 4-gelenker)

EDIT: achso ja...ich das ganze in nen marzocchi roco tst r...dürfte aber nicht sooooo den unterschied machen


----------



## evil_pete (11. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin grade dabei mein 2009 Torque aufzubauen und muss ein neues Howitzer Lager verbauen. kann mir jemand sagen, der Hussefelt Kurbeln drin hat, wie breit das Lager sein muss? Nicht das die Kurbeln dann an der Schwinge schleifen. Gibt es evtl. was beim E-Type Umwerfer zu beachten?

Gruß Peter


----------



## kNiRpS (11. Januar 2011)

du brauchst das howitzer Xr innenlager mit M12
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...vativ-Howitzer-XR-Innenlager-Kettenlinie.html
das unterste...trettlagerbreite ist glaube ich 73mm bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher und kann auch nicht nachmessen.

beim etype gibts eigentlich nur zu beachte, dass du dann keinen iscg-adapter montiertst, für kefü oder so. die kollidieren sonst. genaueres dazu findest aber auch im kefü-thread


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Januar 2011)

Ja du brauchst die 73mm Version. 

Ich biete ein neues, ungefahrenes Howitzer XR Innenlager demontiert von meinem Torque, zum Verkauf an. Bei Interesse -> PN

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (11. Januar 2011)

@kalle
Wie baust du eigentlich dein Torque auf? Welche Teile verbaust du?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Januar 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> @kalle
> Wie baust du eigentlich dein Torque auf? Welche Teile verbaust du?



Servus Michael,

Mein Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus:

Touren Modus: Lyrik Solo Air Dh / Fox DHX Air / Fat Albert
Park Modus: Totem Coil Dh / Vivid Coil / Minion DHR/F

Bremsen: Avid Code R (sofern mal endlich lieferbar)

Schaltung: Sram X.9
Kurbel: SLX 2fach

Lenker: Race Face Atlas Fr
Vorbau: Straitline
Pedale: Straitline

Das war es erstmal so grob.

Im Tourenmodus wird das Bike komplett  unter 15,5 kg liegen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich verbaue slx 2fach; xt Schaltung; dhx Air ( noch); Spank Spike Lenker; Spank oozy Vorbau; Lyrik solo Air dh; Avid cr carbon ( da Code r nicht lieferbar und nur 180â¬); lrs ist noch nicht fix. V-two mit hope pro2??? Kind shock....
Hoffe das ich ca bei 15kg liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_pete (12. Januar 2011)

Hi und danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe vorhin gemerk, das die Kurbel,die ich noch hier hab ne Single ist ich aber 2 fach fahren will.
Wird dennoch bei Truvativ bleiben denke ich.

@Kalle: werde nochmal drauf zurückkommen  Danke


----------



## evil_pete (12. Januar 2011)

Ma ne frage allgemein in die Runde...

Was stellt ihr eigentlich so mit eueren Torques an, Bikepark, Enduro, Touren oder vllt nur an der Wand hängen...


----------



## kNiRpS (12. Januar 2011)

eigentlich alles...abgesehn von touren mit CC-Bike-Fahrern. Da machts dann nicht wirklich Spaß mim Torque weil man einfach nicht hinterherkommt.
Aber wenns nich um Tempo geht, dann hält das Torque für alles her (Torque FR 8.0 2009)


----------



## evil_pete (12. Januar 2011)

ja sehr schön, dann hab ich mit dem rahmen alles richtig gemacht,

hast du evtl. pics von deinem bike, und ne liste was verbaut ist...bin mir grad sehr am kopf zereissen...


----------



## kNiRpS (12. Januar 2011)

bilder kann ich leider momentan keine zeigen, da ich keine habe und das bike momentan noch komplett zerlegt ist wegen umlackieren und lager wecheln.

von der ausstattung entsprichts eigentlich der orginalen:
Torque FR Rahmen
Fox 36 VAN RC2
Manitou Evolver (wird jetzt gegen MZ Roco Coil getauscht)
Truvativ Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze
Deetracks Laufräder mit Schwalbe MM 2.5er
Truvativ Hussefelt 2-Fach Kurbel
SLX Umwerfer
XT schaltwerk

dazu kam noch ne Truvativ Shiftguide Kefü dran. ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen 

gewicht würde ich mal auf 16-17kg schätzen(nie nachgewogen, lenkt nur vom fahren ab )

EDIT: Im Album doch noch n bild gefunden, aber nicht nur vom Rad...aber so schauts aus (noch)


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2011)

@kalle:



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Mein Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> Touren Modus: Lyrik Solo Air Dh / Fox DHX Air / Fat Albert
> Park Modus: Totem Coil Dh / Vivid Coil / Minion DHR/F



interessant . 

*du willst wirklich immer wieder gabel und dämpfer wechseln, je nachdem ob eine tour od. BP geplant ist?* den LRS wechselst du aber nicht, sondern nur die reifen 

stell ich mir doch etwas umständlich und zeitaufwändig/mühsam vor. vor allem wenn man die touren so kurzfristig plant wie wir (wetterlage entscheidet oft, ob alpintour od. BP). ich hab da oft zum reifenwechsel keine lust 

außerdem ist das doch auch etwas kostenintensiv, außer du hast die totem und den vivid bereits zuhause.

werde deshalb wahrscheinlich nur den LRS wechseln. 

aber abgesehen vom (mir zu mühsamen) umbau finde ich die idee faszinierend. mich würde der performance-unterschied des torque mit stahlfeder- und luftelementen seeehr interessieren. also lass uns weiter an deinem projekt teilhaben!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Januar 2011)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei "Leergewicht" von 72 kg ne 350er Feder im DHX5 und die passt super (SAG ca. 30...35%, je nach Beladung)
> Euch "Fliegengewichtlern" würd ich ne 300er empfehlen, 350er könnte zu stramm sein. Da müssen schon einige Dosen Bier in den Rucksack


Naja, so weit bin ich davon auch nicht entfernt... zumal ich über Sommer hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr wiege (Muskelschwund durch Faulheit und Wetterlage ) und eh eigentlich auch auf Touren immer mit Protektorkram und Werkzeug, Verpflegung etc, unterwegs bin. Dagegen ist das...


woodybender schrieb:


> Habe bei einem Gewicht von 82Kg eine 350 Feder, 82Kg mit Ausrüstung habe aber eine RC4 weiß nicht ob es zum DHX 5.0 viel Unterschied gibt.


...nochmal ne andere Hausnummer. Kommt halt auch sehr auf den Fahrstil an. Kleine Reserven für stumpfe Kantenklatscher möchte ich schon haben, auch wenn das nicht die Regel ist. Also, dass der ideale Bereich wohl zwischen 300 und 350 liegt ist klar - wobei das was kNiRpS gepostet hat eher auf 300 deutet, was sich mit meiner Berechnung deckt, vor allem weil knapp 30% Sag schon Minimum sind bei Stahlfeder. Bleibt nur die Frage, von wo man sich an den Grenzbereich annähern will...  Ich werde wohl eh beide Federn kaufen und einfach direkt vergleichen, evtl. dann auch direkt hintereinander mit Vergleichsabfahrten im Park oder auf Referenz-Hometrails wo es sich notfalls shutteln lässt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Januar 2011)

evil_pete schrieb:


> Habe vorhin gemerk, das die Kurbel,die ich noch hier hab ne Single ist ich aber 2 fach fahren will.
> Wird dennoch bei Truvativ bleiben denke ich.


Jetzt hast du schon eine super Chance, Truvativ rauszuwerfen und nutzt sie nicht...!?  In Sachen Preis/Leistung/Gewicht/Qualität geht da mMn kaum ein Weg an Shimano vorbei.




monkey10 schrieb:


> du willst wirklich immer wieder gabel und dämpfer wechseln, je nachdem ob eine tour od. BP geplant ist? den LRS wechselst du aber nicht, sondern nur die reifen


Finde ich auch (zu) krass... aber ich kann es irgendwie nachvollziehen. Ich bin permanent an dem Punkt, an dem ich überlege:
- reicht der Evolver nicht doch aus? Hat mich ja auch sicher und gut durch die letzte Park-Saison gebracht.
- soll ich mir, statt dem weiteren Lyrik-Umgebaue, doch eine Totem zulegen und mich mit fix 180 auf Touren bergauf quälen? (2-Step und "Spanngurt-ETA" existieren in meiner Welt nicht )

Ich würde bei der Kopbi im Torque auch auf jeden Fall den LRS komplett tauschen, macht er ja vielleicht auch. Dämpfer würde ich mir irgendwo noch gefallen lassen, aber Gabel finde ich zu arg. Jedes mal Bremsen und Lagerspiel einstellen zusätzlich zum aufwändigeren Umbau im Vergleich zu LRS + Dämpfer - nö! Ich würde mittlerweile zum Touren ein leichtes Nerve AM/Strive/Pitch/whatever mit Hammerschmidt und Remote-Post nehmen und statt dem Torque (obwohl ich es liebe!) etwas mit mehr Federweg zum reinen Freeriden aufbauen: Dualcrown, 1 Kettenblatt, DH Reifen...




evil_pete schrieb:


> Ma ne frage allgemein in die Runde...
> 
> Was stellt ihr eigentlich so mit eueren Torques an, Bikepark, Enduro, Touren oder vllt nur an der Wand hängen...


Kurz: ALLES!  Ausser CC, logischerweise. Aber längere Touren durchaus auch.

Hier mal ein weitestgehend aktuelles Foto:




Kontrast etc. leider an einem sch*** Monitor angepssst :-/

Teileliste:
2009er Torque FR 9.0, M
Manitou Evolver ISX-6
Rock Shox Lyrik 170 U-Turn
Sram X.0 medium cage + Trigger
Shimano SLX Umwerfer
Formula The One
Hope Pro II, Sun Single Track, DT Comp
Schwalbe Muddy Mary / Wicked Will FR 2,35 GG/TNC
Shimano XT 11-32 Kassette
Shimano Hone Kurbel 36/22
Race Face Atlas FR Bash
Blackspire Stinger ISCG (Da kommt noch die Kuka Carbon dran)
Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Reverse fli bar XXL 760mm, 0,75" rise
Sunline Twisted Waffle Griffe
Selle Italia SLR T1
Thomson Elite 31,6 / 330mm
Nicolai Schraubachse 12x150
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro

Gewicht: 15,7kg


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2011)

evil_pete schrieb:


> Ma ne frage allgemein in die Runde...
> 
> Was stellt ihr eigentlich so mit eueren Torques an, Bikepark, Enduro, Touren oder vllt nur an der Wand hängen...



Alles ausser an die Wand hängen. 

Bild ist ein Jahr alt, aber ausser Reifen, erneuertem Gabelcasting (180er Durolux TAD) und andrem Sattel ist nichts verändert, den Stahlfederdämpfer hab ich im Moment wieder raus; der Evolver ist einfach besser.

PS: Die Hussefelt kam als erstes raus, ist stattdessen ein alte Saint. 5050xx Pedale, sehr stabil. Schaltwerk Saint ist Mist, wird bald in SRAM geändert. Lenker ist Boobar 770mm, Vorbau 45mm. Sonst original.


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Teileliste:
> 2009er Torque FR 9.0, M
> Manitou Evolver ISX-6
> Rock Shox Lyrik 170 U-Turn
> ...



sehr feiner Aufbau 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 2-Step und "Spanngurt-ETA" existieren in meiner Welt nicht )



nun gut.. von einer getravelten Lyrik (170) mit DH-Kartusche und U-Turn verwöhnt.. wen wundert´s 

Lyrik MiCo Coil-U-Turn nehm ich an, oder? Was wiegt die?


----------



## evil_pete (12. Januar 2011)

yeah das macht doch Vorfreude.
Dann müsste ja auch eigentlich der SLX Umwerfer mit nem SRAM X4 Hebel kompatibel sein oder, wäre damit schon mal ein Schritt näher.!?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Januar 2011)

Servus,


Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich verbaue slx 2fach; xt Schaltung; dhx Air ( noch); Spank Spike Lenker; Spank oozy Vorbau; Lyrik solo Air dh; Avid cr carbon ( da Code r nicht lieferbar und nur 180â¬); lrs ist noch nicht fix. V-two mit hope pro2??? Kind shock....
> Hoffe das ich ca bei 15kg liege


Na das klingt doch nach einem guten Aufbau. Lediglich mit den Spank Teilen kann ich persÃ¶nlich nicht sonderlich viel anfangen (schlechte Erfahrungen wegen mangelnder Verarbeitung und mÃ¤Ãigem Gewicht). Als LaufrÃ¤der kann ich Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic 721 empfehlen. Rel. leicht und robust 
Ich denke, das angepeilte Gewicht wird aber schwer zu erreichen sein mit der Kind Shock und dem Einsatzbereich entsprechenden Reifen, aber selbst 15,5 wÃ¤ren doch top.

Mein V.Fr dÃ¼rfte ca. 18kg auf der HÃ¼fte haben.



evil_pete schrieb:


> @Kalle: werde nochmal drauf zurÃ¼ckkommen  Danke


Jo kein Problem, Ã¼berleg es dir. Habe auch noch die passenden beiden KettenblÃ¤tter und den Bashguard (jeweils neu) fÃ¼r die Hussefelt 2fach.


evil_pete schrieb:


> Ma ne frage allgemein in die Runde...
> 
> Was stellt ihr eigentlich so mit eueren Torques an, Bikepark, Enduro, Touren oder vllt nur an der Wand hÃ¤ngen...


Wenn der Aufbau fertig ist: Bikepark, Gardasee, Final Ligure, Freeride-Touren im Harz... das Torque ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Kunstwerk, das ich an die Wand hÃ¤ngen wÃ¼rde 



monkey10 schrieb:


> @kalle:
> interessant .
> 
> *du willst wirklich immer wieder gabel und dÃ¤mpfer wechseln, je nachdem ob eine tour od. BP geplant ist?* den LRS wechselst du aber nicht, sondern nur die reifen
> ...


Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Auf Dauer ist mir das auf jeden Fall zu blÃ¶d. Ich habe aber alle Fahrwerkskomponenten da, von daher mÃ¶chte ich testen, was mir am besten an dem Torque gefÃ¤llt.

Andere LaufrÃ¤der waren auch so eine Idee. Die Nachfrage nach den serienmÃ¤Ãigen LaufrÃ¤dern ist im Forum aber nicht so atemberaubend. Bevor ich sie verschenke, fahre ich sie erstmal.

Die Erfahrungen hier im Forum mit den Alex Fr30 Felgen sind ja nicht schlecht und die Sun RinglÃ© Demon naben sind auch gut, nur halt 100g schwerer als die Hopes.

Mein Laufradsatz Favorit besteht ansonsten aus roten Hope Pro 2, schwarz Sapim Speichen, rote Sapim Alu Nippel und Maviec Ex 721 Felgen. Habe ich noch hier, nur leider passt das hintere Laufrad nicht (150 statt 142mm  )



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> ..
> Finde ich auch (zu) krass... aber ich kann es irgendwie nachvollziehen. Ich bin permanent an dem Punkt, an dem ich Ã¼berlege:
> - reicht der Evolver nicht doch aus? Hat mich ja auch sicher und gut durch die letzte Park-Saison gebracht.
> - soll ich mir, statt dem weiteren Lyrik-Umgebaue, doch eine Totem zulegen und mich mit fix 180 auf Touren bergauf quÃ¤len? (2-Step und "Spanngurt-ETA" existieren in meiner Welt nicht )
> ...



Wegen Laufradsatz und Fahrwerk: siehe oben.

Ein Allmountain/Enduro (Shova) habe ich schon. 

Das Torque soll dann die LÃ¼cke nach oben schlieÃen. Ich habe lange zwischen leichterem Freerider und Big Bike hin und her gewechselt: vom 2006er Torque aufs 2008er Sx Trail. Dann aufs Demo 7 und 2010er Sx Trail, dann 2010er V.Fr und nun wieder ein Torque 

Noch habe ich ja das V.Fr hier. Das Teil fÃ¤hrt sich soweit super, aber 193mm Federweg am Heck brauche ich nicht zwingend. Meiner meinung nach sind 170 bzw. nun 180mm im Torque vollkommen ausreichend fÃ¼r deutsche Parks. Hauptsache, die Geo passt und man kann die Kiste auch noch gut aus eigener Kraft bergauf treten 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Kalle


----------



## evil_pete (12. Januar 2011)

@Kalle: 
kannst du bitte ma Bilder posten oder mir schicken von der 2 fach Kurbel und dem Lager dafür. Hätte Interesse auch wenn der Bash mir nit gefällt....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 5050xx Pedale, sehr stabil.


Bis auf die Lager 




monkey10 schrieb:


> sehr feiner Aufbau
> 
> nun gut.. von einer getravelten Lyrik (170) mit DH-Kartusche und U-Turn verwöhnt.. wen wundert´s
> 
> Lyrik MiCo Coil-U-Turn nehm ich an, oder? Was wiegt die?


Danke!  Viele haben mich für verrückt erklärt, weil ich die 36 Van, die Hammerschmidt und die Deemax rausgeworfen habe... hatte aber schon alles seinen Sinn 

Verwöhnt ja, aber von einer auf 175 getravelten Lyrik U-Turn mit alter Mission Control und MotoPitkan ProRace Tuning (dürfte mit der MiCo DH vergleichbar sein) um genau zu sein  Bald endlich in der finalen Ausbaustufe: 180mm  Wiegt 2570g mit alter Maxle.




evil_pete schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja auch eigentlich der SLX Umwerfer mit nem SRAM X4 Hebel kompatibel sein oder, wäre damit schon mal ein Schritt näher.!?


Umwerfer sind immer kompatibel, die sind von der Sram/Shimano-Inkompatibilität bei den Schaltwerken/Shiftern nicht betroffen.




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ein Allmountain/Enduro (Shova) habe ich schon.
> 
> Das Torque soll dann die Lücke nach oben schließen.


Dann ganz klar: Totem + Coil Dämpfer! Ich würde dann bei der Gabel eher zur Solo Air greifen, weil deutlich leichter, aber wenn die Gabel schon da ist...


----------



## evil_pete (13. Januar 2011)

So dann...Laufräder sind bestellt..fehlen noch die Bremsen.
Hab hier noch welche von SRAM, die baugleich sind mit Shimano, die werden allerdings denke mal nicht aufs frische bike kommen. Werde 203 er Scheiben drauf machen mal schaun was da auch preislich in Frage kommt.
Was fahrt ihr ausser der formula the one?


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2011)

formula mega 

find die bremse top, würde aber, wenn ich jetzt nen neuaufbau starten würde, mal die saint ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_pete (13. Januar 2011)

Müsste ich für beides zu tief in den Zwiebelbeutel greifen, AVID wird dann wohl ehr das Zauberwort sein...


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Januar 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Plattformpedale...
Wollte nicht mehr als 50 ausgeben! 
Danke schonmal für Tipps und Empfehlungen!!!

Gruß Sebo


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2011)

schau mal, ob du irgendwo die UMF Freeride Pro für den preis finden kannst. hab damals 60euro dafür bezahlt und bin mit den teilen sehr zufrieden  ähneln den nc-17 sudopin III

EDIT: hier z.B. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...e/UMF-Freeride-FR-Pro-Pedale-2009::13738.html


----------



## martin! (13. Januar 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5199

da bist mit der hälfte deines max. preises dabei.
das pedal ist ordendlich breit und hat topp gripp.
die lager könnten besser sein. habs ne weile am hardtail gefahren, da hats ein kleinwenig spiel bekommen. jetzt ist es wieder am fully und seit dem ist das spiel konstant. also nicht stärker geworden.

für den preis aber durchaus empfehlenswert.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Januar 2011)

Wiegen aber dann auch 500g/Paar.


----------



## Sylver46 (13. Januar 2011)

Schau doch mal bei Superstar Components vorbei. Kommen dann zwar aus England aber geile Qualität schön leicht und günstig


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Januar 2011)

Es sollen schon vernünftige sein, wenn sie dann 60 Euronen kosten ist das halt so...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2011)

octane static pro bei crc, hab zwar ein paar Pins verloren und die Farbe geht schon ab, aber mit 430gr leicht, stabil und die lagerung ist ok. Sind schÃ¶n flach. Grip ist super. kosten ca. 23-35 â¬, je nach Lagerung und Farbe.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso Totem? Wegen dem Mehr an Steifigkeit? Der Federweg unterscheidet sich wohl nur geringfügig (laute Freeride-Messung) und in der Performance werden sich die DH Versionen wohl auch kaum was nehmen, denk ich. Mal schauen... 


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann ganz klar: Totem + Coil Dämpfer! Ich würde dann bei der Gabel eher zur Solo Air greifen, weil deutlich leichter, aber wenn die Gabel schon da ist...



Zu der Bremsenfrage:
Ich war mit einen Elixirs (R, Cr) zufrieden, habe aber nun mal die neuen Codes geordert. Schaun wir mal (sind im moment leider nicht lieferbar).

Pedale: bei dem Budget kann ich die Shimano MX 30 empfehlen. Super Lagerung. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1446_Plattformpedale-PD-MX30-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (13. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute,

bald bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer eines Torques.
Bei mir wirds ein Rockzone.

Weiß jemand für welches Gewicht die in den Federelmenten standartmäßig verbauten Federn gedacht sind?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Antwort
Ride on

Edit:Wiege ohne "alles" 62kg, reichen da die Standardfedern?


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2011)

schau ma hier http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

ich würde mal drauf tippen, dass in der gabel die blaue standardfeder drin ist. is für 75-82kg wenn mich nich alles täuscht. 
im dämpfer schätze ich mal ne 350 oder 400er. ob's passt kannste dir ja dann mit dem link ausrechnen lassen


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wieso Totem? Wegen dem Mehr an Steifigkeit? Der Federweg unterscheidet sich wohl nur geringfügig (laute Freeride-Messung) und in der Performance werden sich die DH Versionen wohl auch kaum was nehmen, denk ich. Mal schauen...


Ja, wegen Steifigkeit und Stahlfeder. Erstere merkt man gerade, wenn richtiges Geballer und Verschrenkung ("schräge Belastung") dabei ist schon deutlich. Da ist mit der Lyrik ab und zu schon ordentlich Lenker-Klammern angesagt. Und ne Stahlfeder ist gerade für Park etc. einfach "ehrlicher" und sorgenfreier. Die kann man schön soft fahren und es ist nicht so wild, wenn die mal durchschlägt. Das Mehrgewicht von 300-400g juckt da auch nicht so.




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand für welches Gewicht die in den Federelmenten standartmäßig verbauten Federn gedacht sind?


Medium! 

Also ausgehend von mir (66 ohne alles) würde ich sagen, da brauchst du jeweils eine Stufe weicher.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Januar 2011)

Zugegeben - die Lyrik sieht im Vergleich zur Totem aus wie ein Zahnstocher 

Na ich werds mir überlegen. Erstmal soll die Code kommen...

Beim Abbauen der Hr Bremse musste man ja die Wippe zerlegen. Wirklich gut gemacht das Ganze. Großes Lob an Canyon 

Da steckt mehr Hirnschmalz hinter, als in vielen Bikes namenhafter, anderer Hersteller...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, wegen Steifigkeit und Stahlfeder. Erstere merkt man gerade, wenn richtiges Geballer und Verschrenkung ("schräge Belastung") dabei ist schon deutlich. Da ist mit der Lyrik ab und zu schon ordentlich Lenker-Klammern angesagt. Und ne Stahlfeder ist gerade für Park etc. einfach "ehrlicher" und sorgenfreier. Die kann man schön soft fahren und es ist nicht so wild, wenn die mal durchschlägt. Das Mehrgewicht von 300-400g juckt da auch nicht so.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hat jemand der Torque 2010 Besitzer schonmal die Luftkammer seines DHX Airs mittels Plastikring verkleinert (siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&highlight=dhx+air ) und kann seine Erfahrungsberichte dazu hier mitteilen?


Ich hab's für einen Tag in PDS ausprobiert und danach wieder zurück gebaut. Mir gefällt dir Originalcharakteristik des Dämpfers besser -- schluckfreudiger. 
Hängt aber sicher stark von Vorlieben/Fahrstil/Dämpfereinstellung ab.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann ganz klar: Totem + Coil Dämpfer! Ich würde dann bei der Gabel eher zur Solo Air greifen, weil deutlich leichter, aber wenn die Gabel schon da ist...


Ich hatte eine Totem Solo-Air DH, hab auf Coil umgebaut u. es nicht bereut. Vorher: entweder feines Ansprechen ODER kein Abtauchen an Steilstufen. 
Jetzt: beides.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Zugegeben - die Lyrik sieht im Vergleich zur Totem aus wie ein Zahnstocher
> 
> Na ich werds mir überlegen. Erstmal soll die Code kommen...
> 
> ...


Bin letztes Jahr mal ne ruppige Park-Abfahrt mit dem Bike eine Kumpels runter - neue, noch nicht eingefahrene und daher ziemlich holzige Boxxer mit zu harter Feder - trotzdem hab ich sehr deutlich gemerkt, wie viel spurstabiler das Teil über die Piste rollte, schon krass...!

Bericht über die Code wäre nett, wenn sie mal da, verbaut und getestet ist. Ich mag meine The One ja eigentlich bisher sehr, aber der verf***** hintere Sattel will sich das sporadisch einseitige Ausfahren der Kolben nicht abgewöhnen  Wenn das nicht zu beheben ist, muss die weg.

Leitungen/Züge verlegen ist so ne Sache bei Canyon  Die geschraubten Halter sind ja ansich ne super Sache und auch die Änderungen in der Zugführung 2008 waren schon gut. Aber die Führung des Zuges fürs Schaltwerk haben sie völlig verkackt. Ich fahre das Rad jetzt 1 Jahr und durch den hohen Druck auf die Aussenhülle am Übergang zum Shifter ist diese Stelle kurz davor zu brechen  Und das nur weil der Zug bekloppterweise rechts am Oberrohr fixiert ist. Dachte damals beim Auf-/Umbau, dass das schon passen wird, wie es original war und war auch irgendwie zu faul es zu ändern und dafür ne neue Hülle abzulängen, was sich jetzt rächt 




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Totem Solo-Air DH, hab auf Coil umgebaut u. es nicht bereut. Vorher: entweder feines Ansprechen ODER kein Abtauchen an Steilstufen.
> Jetzt: beides.


Ok, bei dir wundert mich das nicht. Du bist ja öfters in Vertride-Terrain unterwegs, da kommt das mehr zum tragen als anderswo. Allerdings denke ich, dass die Gabel mit der entsprechenden Einfahrzeit und optimaler Schmierung und Einstellung schon recht nah an die Coil Performace kommen kann. Das hab ich ja sogar bei der 36er Talas meiner Freundin geschafft und Talas geht normal lange nicht so gut wie Solo Air.  Aber generell bin ich auch ein Freund von Federmedien, die ohne viel Dämpfungsgemurkse einfach funktionieren, das kann halt nur ne Feder. Die 3kg der Totem schrecken mich halt etwas ab... wäre bei diesem Gewicht U-Turn mit an Bord, wärs mir das wert  Sollte ich unterwartet doch noch einen Geldbaum im Wald finden, lass ich fürs Forum Totem U-Turn Federn entwickeln und in Kleinserie produzieren, dann auch in Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (14. Januar 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Totem Solo-Air DH, hab auf Coil umgebaut u. es nicht bereut. Vorher: entweder feines Ansprechen ODER kein Abtauchen an Steilstufen.
> Jetzt: beides.


hatten wir woanders ja auch schon kurz das thema ...
hab zwei freunde, die erst ähnliche probleme hatten und die ich so absolut nicht teilen konnte.
nachdem sie sich dann wie ich ein bisschen mehr mit den drücken und ölständen auseinandergesetzt hatten, verschwanden bei ihnen die bemängelten die probleme.

für mich war die totem SA jedenfalls der kauf des jahres 2010. 
im bikepark sowieso und zusätzlich stark merkbar bei langsamen, stark verblockten bzw technischen sachen aufgrund der steifigkeit (und meines federverhaltens der totem)

ich liebäugel zwar irgendwie schon mit der lyrik dh wegen dem gewicht, vermute aber, dass wenn man sich einmal an das baumstammfeeling gewöhnt hat, recht wenig mit den zahnstochergabeln anfangen kann 
mal sehen, nächstes jahr kommt eh irgendwann ein reiner DHler ins haus, dann würde das tork eh etwas zurückgerüstet werden (oder komplett weg?)

@smubob: "spanngurt eta" ist übrigens weniger schlimm als erwartet 
wenigstens bei langen auffahrten. brauch auch nich länger als das gekurbel an der lyrik. hab mir das auch alles so hingefädelt, dass ich den gurt nicht an der brücke befestige.
und mit dem canyon spanngurt siehts sogar aus wie ein offizielles, gekauftes und gewolltes feature der gabel 


wegen den coil-dämpfern:
könnte man sowas in nem extra-fred machen? bzw wenigstens immer hinschreiben, auf welches modelljahr man sich bezieht.
die ganzen tips und hinweise bringen hier extrem wenig, da sich die unterschiedlichen modellreihen in der hinsicht doch zu krass unterscheiden.
ich fahre trotz nackten 90kg im 2010er tork "nur" ne 350er feder.
viele posts bzgl. federhärten hier lesen sich wie wahrheiten ohne angabe eines modelljahres.
ansonsten: tft calculator benutzen, der haut immer sehr gut hin, wenn man ihn mit den richtigen daten füttert. die man überall nachlesen kann.
und federn dann probieren ist nun kein so großes ding ... ne manitoufeder kostet um die 17 ois ...


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Januar 2011)

mal wieder ne kleine frage: hat jemand von den 2009er FR fahrer seine truvativkurbel gegen ne SLX getauscht? frage wegen der gewichtsersparnis, ob sich das lohnt. leider finde ich keine offizielle angabe, was die SLX mit innenlager wiegt 

EDIT: hab gerade mal ein paar gewichte gefunden...kommen so ca. 390gr weniger hin? (SLX 2fach+Bash+Lager vs. Hussefelt 2fach+Bash+Lager)


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Januar 2011)

Danke für die "Pedal-infos"!!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Medium!
> ...



Danke

Das wären dann wieder 60 mehr


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Januar 2011)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-feder-spring-van-36.html

Hier hast du 12Euronen gespart...


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Januar 2011)

Bezieht sich das Optitune nicht auf Feder UND DÄMPFER?


----------



## the.saint (15. Januar 2011)

Wird die ausgetauschte Feder beim "optitune" aber trotzdem mitgeliefert? Oder zahl ich praktisch doppelt für eine Feder?(wäre ja ne ziemliche Sauerei)


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Januar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-feder-spring-van-36.html
> 
> Hier hast du 12Euronen gespart...



Das ist allerdings die 160er Feder, wär kein tolles Fahrgefühl bei der 180er Gabel


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Januar 2011)

bonus SAG ohne wiederstand
+ interessante geräusche beim fahren


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Januar 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 7919974"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Wird die ausgetauschte Feder beim "optitune" aber trotzdem mitgeliefert? Oder zahl ich praktisch doppelt für eine Feder?(wäre ja ne ziemliche Sauerei)



Wird mitgeliefert. (Zumindest bei meinem Torque mit 
"optituneter" Totem war es so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Januar 2011)

ach die rocksau hat ja die 180er verbaut... 
also ich habs damals sofort einbauen lassen, bekommst natürlich alles mit! mit den standartfedern könnten die dich totwerfen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Januar 2011)

Servus,


FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab's für einen Tag in PDS ausprobiert und danach wieder zurück gebaut. Mir gefällt dir Originalcharakteristik des Dämpfers besser -- schluckfreudiger.
> Hängt aber sicher stark von Vorlieben/Fahrstil/Dämpfereinstellung ab.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, für die Rückmeldung. Ich werds dann auch bald mal testen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bin letztes Jahr mal ne ruppige Park-Abfahrt mit dem Bike eine Kumpels runter - neue, noch nicht eingefahrene und daher ziemlich holzige Boxxer mit zu harter Feder - trotzdem hab ich sehr deutlich gemerkt, wie viel spurstabiler das Teil über die Piste rollte, schon krass...!
> 
> Bericht über die Code wäre nett, wenn sie mal da, verbaut und getestet ist. Ich mag meine The One ja eigentlich bisher sehr, aber der verf***** hintere Sattel will sich das sporadisch einseitige Ausfahren der Kolben nicht abgewöhnen  Wenn das nicht zu beheben ist, muss die weg.
> 
> Leitungen/Züge verlegen ist so ne Sache bei Canyon  Die geschraubten Halter sind ja ansich ne super Sache und auch die Änderungen in der Zugführung 2008 waren schon gut. Aber die Führung des Zuges fürs Schaltwerk haben sie völlig verkackt. Ich fahre das Rad jetzt 1 Jahr und durch den hohen Druck auf die Aussenhülle am Übergang zum Shifter ist diese Stelle kurz davor zu brechen  Und das nur weil der Zug bekloppterweise rechts am Oberrohr fixiert ist. Dachte damals beim Auf-/Umbau, dass das schon passen wird, wie es original war und war auch irgendwie zu faul es zu ändern und dafür ne neue Hülle abzulängen, was sich jetzt rächt



Den Bericht zur Code reiche ich nach. Ebenso, wie sich die Lyrik in dem Radel schlägt 



kNiRpS schrieb:


> mal wieder ne kleine frage: hat jemand von den 2009er FR fahrer seine truvativkurbel gegen ne SLX getauscht? frage wegen der gewichtsersparnis, ob sich das lohnt. leider finde ich keine offizielle angabe, was die SLX mit innenlager wiegt
> 
> EDIT: hab gerade mal ein paar gewichte gefunden...kommen so ca. 390gr weniger hin? (SLX 2fach+Bash+Lager vs. Hussefelt 2fach+Bash+Lager)



Die SLX 2fach wiegt komplett 1000g. Truvativ Hussefelt 2.1 inkl. Innenlager 1332g. Somit sparst du 332g 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Januar 2011)

@kalle: danke dir. dann is das auf jedenfall ne überlegung wert. n neues innenlager für die hussefelt bräuchte ich eh...mal schaun


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> @smubob: "spanngurt eta" ist übrigens weniger schlimm als erwartet
> wenigstens bei langen auffahrten. brauch auch nich länger als das gekurbel an der lyrik. hab mir das auch alles so hingefädelt, dass ich den gurt nicht an der brücke befestige.
> und mit dem canyon spanngurt siehts sogar aus wie ein offizielles, gekauftes und gewolltes feature der gabel


Nee du, Spanngurt wird für mich nie ne Option sein. Ich will z. B. auch Trails bergauf fahren können, da kann ich mit sowas nix anfangen. Da würde ich eher das Geld ausgeben und ne U-Turn Feder wickeln lassen  Würde ich derzeit arbeiten und nicht studieren, hätte ich mir die Aktion vermutlich schon gegeben...
Allerdings würde ich dennoch (rein interessehalber) gerne wissen, wie du das anstellst, dass der Gurt nicht an der Brücke hängt 




kNiRpS schrieb:


> dann is das auf jedenfall ne überlegung wert. n neues innenlager für die hussefelt bräuchte ich eh...mal schaun


Eine Kurbel mit Ho*witz*er Innenlager rausschmeissen ist keine Überlegung, das gebietet der gesunde Menschenverstand  Kaufen Marsch, Marsch!


----------



## kNiRpS (16. Januar 2011)

@smubob: ja eigentlich is es eine logische sache das teil rauszuhauen, nur weiß ich leider nicht genau, wie es denn dann mit der kefü aussieht...passts, schleifts etc


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @smubob: ja eigentlich is es eine logische sache das teil rauszuhauen, nur weiß ich leider nicht genau, wie es denn dann mit der kefü aussieht...passts, schleifts etc



Das wird nicht viel anders als mit der Saint sein, ich hab bei mir halt die Stinger ein wenig biegen müssen. Ich mein @volleybecker hat da sich was Schönes gefräst, das war zwar fürs FRX; aber das Prinzip war gleich. 
FR 2008 braucht halt E-Type Aufnahme, da muss man noch mehr biegen.

@smubob: er hat den Gurt seitlich um die Verdickung (das Bulge) der Totem gewickelt und mit der Krone verzurrt. 
Es hat uns auf Tour natürlich immer ein wenig aufgehalten, dass er da erst rumschnüren musste; naja konnte man solange ne Stulle essen ...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. Januar 2011)

ich hab eine Shaman Commander BB-Mount und die funktioniert super und schaut noch gut aus


----------



## Mo88 (16. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen habe den laufradsatz am 1800 von dt swiss , und wollte fragen , ob man dafür auch adapter für eine 20 mm steckachse bekommt !?

vielen dank

gruß mo


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @smubob: er hat den Gurt seitlich um die Verdickung (das Bulge) der Totem gewickelt und mit der Krone verzurrt.
> Es hat uns auf Tour natürlich immer ein wenig aufgehalten, dass er da erst rumschnüren musste; naja konnte man solange ne Stulle essen ...


hab ich doch immer nur morgens bei tourstart gemacht 
brauch auch nich länger als das kämmen deiner haare oder was du an zeit mit der labbergabel D) bergab verlierst  

(cx offtopic, wie kommt man ohne karre ins zschopautal? mir juckts in den beinen  und wie siehts im harz aus ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Ja ok Haare kämmen ich weiss  solange ich noch welche hab...und was Gabeln mit 36er/35er Standrohren angeht, es gibt ja Leute die meinen man ist mit Flex schneller im Gerumpel. 

OT: Harz k.A., schau auf die Webcams, Thale ist noch zu. MD-Döbeln - mit WE Ticket Bahn - sind schlappe 3:16  oneway? Bring doch den Faradfara mit. Schotti wollte ja irgendwie auch. 
So langsam kommen alle aus den Löchern -aber DER WINTER KOMMT NOCH MAL HART !
OT over.


----------



## bikerheinz (16. Januar 2011)

test


----------



## bikerheinz (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mir ein alpinist bestellt und werde die sattelstütze gegenn die neue rockshox reverb austauschen. ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher welche länge besser ist. 
bike ist in m und ich 181cm gross. tendiere zur längeren variante mit 420mm. 

grüssle


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Januar 2011)

nimm die 420er, ich fahre sie bereits!!!
sie passt ohne probleme ins sattelrohr, du würdest lediglich ca 70gramm sparen, wenn ich mich nicht irre...!!!
besten gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @smubob: ja eigentlich is es eine logische sache das teil rauszuhauen, nur weiß ich leider nicht genau, wie es denn dann mit der kefü aussieht...passts, schleifts etc


Ich bin der Meinung, man kriegt alles passend, war bei mir bisher auch so  Hollowtech Kurbeln sind da eher pflegeleichter als andere...




cxfahrer schrieb:


> @smubob: er hat den Gurt seitlich um die Verdickung (das Bulge) der Totem gewickelt und mit der Krone verzurrt.
> Es hat uns auf Tour natürlich immer ein wenig aufgehalten, dass er da erst rumschnüren musste; naja konnte man solange ne Stulle essen ...


Das bestätigt meine Meinung - nein danke  Ich bin zwar (mit dem Bike) echt nicht drauf aus, dass sowas schnell gehen muss, aber mir wär das Gefummel einfach zu blöd.
Ich habe für mich jetzt eh beschlossen, dass eine 180er Lyrik DH zusammengesteckt wird. Das muss passen, auch wenns dann kein Baumstammfeeling gibt...


----------



## menuuzer (17. Januar 2011)

Sers,
wollt man euch Experts fragen, ob man bei dem neuen Canyon Torque Rahmen eine Doppelbrückengabel verbauen kann ?
Danke
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (17. Januar 2011)

können ja, dürfen (eigentlich) nein

also sagen wirs so: laut canyon ist der rahmen für ne doppelbrücke NICHT ausgelegt. sollte dir also der rahmen brechen oder ähnliches, hast du keine garantie!

allerdings gibts ein paar hier im forum, die das gute stück mit ner doppelbrücke fahren und da ist (meines wissens nach) bisher auch noch nix gerissen.

meiner meinung nach untersagt canyon den einbau, weil es einfach n kaufargument für das FRX ist und weils vermutlich auch nicht getestet wurde.
(überlege mittlerweile auch ob ich ne doppelbrücke reinbaun soll, garantie is eh schon futsch)


----------



## menuuzer (17. Januar 2011)

Danke für Deine schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort !
Ich denke irgendwann kommt da ooch ne Doppelbrücke rein, obwohl 'ne Totem ist auch nicht schlecht.
Grüße


----------



## -Soulride- (17. Januar 2011)

Aus reiner Neugier: Bei Doppelbrücke wirds ja vermutlich auf Boxxer oder Fox 40 rauslaufen. Wie schauts denn da mit Einbauhöhe und damit verbundener Geo-Änderung aus?


----------



## menuuzer (18. Januar 2011)

Genau, Fox 40 hatte ich mir gedacht.
Aber mit Einbauhöhen und veränderter Geometrie, da fragste lieber 'nen anderen


----------



## menuuzer (18. Januar 2011)

Also bei einer 180mm Gabel ist die Einbaulänge beim neuen Torque 568mm. Weiß jmd zufällig wie's bei einer Fox 40 o.Ä. aussieht ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die 3kg der Totem schrecken mich halt etwas ab...


Ja, das ist schon heftig. Meine Coil DH ist inkl. Kralle bei 2,92kg, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Andererseits: die 200g mehr ggü. der Solo-Air sind dann auch schon egal... 
(ich wollte eig. eh gleich die Coil DH -- leider hatte sich RS entschlossen, die Coil DH nicht mit tapered-Schaft im Einzelhandel anzubieten...)



cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...den Gurt seitlich um die Verdickung (das Bulge) der Totem gewickelt...


Mich verblüfft, dass das halten kann. Könnt ihr davon viell. mal ein Bild einstellen? 

Eine U-Turn-Totem würd ich mir auch sehr wünschen. Echt schade, dass RS uns so eine nicht baut...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ich wollte eig. eh gleich die Coil DH -- leider hatte sich RS entschlossen, die Coil DH nicht mit tapered-Schaft im Einzelhandel anzubieten...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Eine U-Turn-Totem würd ich mir auch sehr wünschen. Echt schade, dass RS uns so eine nicht baut...


Es gibt leider so einiges sinnvolles, was RS nicht baut


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Januar 2011)

Was denn noch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2011)

Lyrik mit 180mm für Aftermarket, bestimmte Modelle (z. B. die Totem Solo Air DH mit tapered Schaft, über die ich eine Weile nachgedacht habe) nicht nur in diesem grauenhaften Weiß, Lyrik U-Turn DH... das fällt mir so spontan ein.


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. Januar 2011)

Hi kennt zufällig einer die korrekte Speichenlänge ? 
Mir ist bei der letzten Tour am Torque ES 7.0 von 09 am HR auf der Antriebsseite eine Speiche gerissen. ( Nabe: Sun Ringlé Jumping Flea/Dirty Flea - Felgen: Sun Ringlé EQ 27 SVD )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (21. Januar 2011)

würde keine doppelbrücke verbauen...


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Januar 2011)

...weil?


----------



## GravityForce (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Folks,

könntet ihr so nett sein und mir den Sattelstützdurchmesser vom 2007-2008 Torque FR7 verraten?
Vielen Dank!

RIDE ON!


----------



## Xplosion51 (21. Januar 2011)

GravityForce schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> könntet ihr so nett sein und mir den Sattelstützdurchmesser vom 2007-2008 Torque FR7 verraten?
> Vielen Dank!
> ...




wahrscheinlich 31,6mm http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=151&action=searchResult


----------



## GravityForce (21. Januar 2011)

Danke


----------



## julius09 (21. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ...weil?



weil erstens der rahmen nicht dafür ausgelegt ist und zweitens die geometrie unmöglich wird...!! es gibt zwar leute die fahren in einem AM eine 180 mm gabel und quetschen einen längeren dämpfer rein...bekloppt


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Januar 2011)

naja, wenn du die fox 40 reinmachst und dann auf 160mm travelst, ändert sich an der geo gar nix 

aber generell hast du schon recht. (schaut halt geil aus )


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. Januar 2011)

dieses Doppelbrückenhirngespinst taucht etwa alle 2 Monate auf.


----------



## tommyOO (22. Januar 2011)

Nur mal angenommen ich entscheide mich doch für das FRX 9.0 im Frühjahr statt einem Rockzone. Muss einige Berge hoch bis zu den Trails,wie verhält sich so ein Bike Bergauf mit einer einfach Kettenführung und Doppelbrücke ? Geht es relativ gut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> dieses Doppelbrückenhirngespinst taucht etwa alle 2 Monate auf.



Kann es so langsam auch nicht mehr hören... 
Mit nem DH Bike schaffst du keine 2Km hochzufahren, dafür sind sie ja auch nicht konzipiert!

Mit nem Trailflow oder nem Alpinist kommt man überall hoch und vor allem auch überall runter, wobei beides Spass macht!!!
Immer dieser Federwegswahn...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Januar 2011)

Nein. Bergauf macht mit dem FRX auf Dauer nicht so richtig Spaß. Das ist kein Vergleich zum normalen Torque.

Dass man mit einem DH Bike keine 2km fahren könnte, möchte ich so aber nicht unterschreiben. Zum secret spot bin ich mit meinem Demo damals auch gut 10km pro Strecke! unterwegs gewesen. Geht alles. Obs aber soviel Sinn macht?

Ich möchte hier im Canyon Forum ja ungern Werbung für andere Marken machen, aber wie wäre statt des FRX ein YT Tues? Ich kann mit der "Marke" YT zwar nicht viel anfangen, das Bike ist aber klasse... (man kann mit der Kiste aber genau so schlecht bergauf fahren. Ist eher ein reines Parkbike.

Und warum in aller Welt wollen hier einige eine Doppelbrücken-Gabel in ihr Torque einbauen? Die Gabel schränkt unnötig die Variabilität des Rades ein. Und nur wegen der Optik...? Inspiriert durch Ragazzi Fullys? 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Deleted 125853 (22. Januar 2011)

Das man mit dem FRX nicht bergauf fahren kann ist so nicht richtig. Ich bin vom 2009er Torque FR auf das FRX umgestiegen. Mit dem Umbau auf zweifach vorn lässt es sich nicht merklich schlechter bergauf fahren. Sicher ist jedes Kilo mehr mit hochzutragen, was aber eher eine Frage der Fitness ist.
Zwei cm mehr Federweg machen da keinen so großen Unterschied. Von der Geometrie sind die Rahmen sehr ähnlich.
Ist halt alles eine Frage der persönlichen Prioritäten. Ausgerüstet mit einem Luftdämpfer und einer verstellbaren Gabel, möglicherweise noch einigen leichteren Teilen ist es sicher eine Alternative für einen erweiterten Einsatzbereich.

Nur meine Meinung !

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## the.saint (22. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man mal diesen Link: 

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/

feststicken, denn da werden viele Fragen wie Tretlagerbreite, Umwerferkompatibilität, usw. geklärt!
Das wird glaube ich mittlerweile nach und nach ausgebaut und ist gar nicht mal so schlecht! Da steht sogar, was man beim Bike "einmotten" beachten sollte


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Januar 2011)

Niemand muss hier seine Meinung rechtfertigen. Der Vergleich zielte aber auf Torque 2011 mit 2fach Kurbel vs. FRX mit Doppelbrückengabel und Einfachkurbel.

Da ist das Rockzone dem FRX in der Variabilität klar überlegen.

Man kann meiner Meinung nach das 2009er Torque Fr auch schlecht mit dem 2010er Modell vergleichen. Das 2009er Torque Fr fährt sich wie ein Panzer, das 2010er Torque dagegen wesentlich leichtfüßiger, so mein Eindruck.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Deleted 125853 (22. Januar 2011)

Zum 2010/11er kann ich natürlich nichts sagen. Deswegen habe ich mich ja auch auf das 2009er FR und das 2010er FRX bezogen (Totem 180mm). Was eventuell nicht richtig rübergekommen ist, dass meiner Meinung nach der FRX Rahmen kein "echter" Downhillrahmen ist. Z. B. lässt sich die Sattelstütze komplett versenken, der Umbau auf Zweifach Kurbel inkl. aller Zugführungsmöglichkeiten ist vorgesehen und geht ohne größere Probleme von der Hand (mehrfach durch verschiedene Forumsmitglieder erfolgreich praktiziert), Geometrie des Rahmens sehr ähnlich der restlichen Torque Serie, einschließlich der 2010/11 Serie, etc..
Wenn sich das 2009er Torque wie ein Panzer fährt muss das 2010/11er eine echte Offenbarung sein ;-D. Ich bin mit dem Ding jedenfalls die Berge hochgekommen (wenn auch zugegebenermassen langsam).

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Klar kommt man mit den Bikes auch den Berg hoch, nur wie lange macht das Spass...?! 
Denke einfach das man mit einem Enduro/ Freeride- Bike besser bedient ist, wenn man ein "Allrounder" sucht! 
Ist ja auch alles Geschmackssache! 
Kurzer Bericht zu dem YT- kenne 2 YT Fahrer aus dem Bekanntenkreis. Beide haben es Geschafft in den ersten Abfahrten die hintere Kettenstrebe durchzubrechen... 
Besten Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Januar 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Zum 2010/11er kann ich natürlich nichts sagen. Deswegen habe ich mich ja auch auf das 2009er FR und das 2010er FRX bezogen (Totem 180mm). Was eventuell nicht richtig rübergekommen ist, dass meiner Meinung nach der FRX Rahmen kein "echter" Downhillrahmen ist. Z. B. lässt sich die Sattelstütze komplett versenken, der Umbau auf Zweifach Kurbel inkl. aller Zugführungsmöglichkeiten ist vorgesehen und geht ohne größere Probleme von der Hand (mehrfach durch verschiedene Forumsmitglieder erfolgreich praktiziert), Geometrie des Rahmens sehr ähnlich der restlichen Torque Serie, einschließlich der 2010/11 Serie, etc..
> Wenn sich das 2009er Torque wie ein Panzer fährt muss das 2010/11er eine echte Offenbarung sein ;-D. Ich bin mit dem Ding jedenfalls die Berge hochgekommen (wenn auch zugegebenermassen langsam).
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


So war mein Eindruck. Ich fuhr das Fr2009 eines Kumpels Probe, als ich noch mit einem Demo unterwegs war. Viel leichtfüßiger wirkte das Torque da nicht gerade 



_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Klar kommt man mit den Bikes auch den Berg hoch, nur wie lange macht das Spass...?!
> Denke einfach das man mit einem Enduro/ Freeride- Bike besser bedient ist, wenn man ein "Allrounder" sucht!
> Ist ja auch alles Geschmackssache!
> Kurzer Bericht zu dem YT- kenne 2 YT Fahrer aus dem Bekanntenkreis. Beide haben es Geschafft in den ersten Abfahrten die hintere Kettenstrebe durchzubrechen...
> Besten Gruß


Hm das leidige Problem mit den Kettenstreben. Inzwischen wurde es ja anscheinend behoben. Mein Kumpel klagt zumindest über noch keine Probleme. Das Rad fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Dagegen wirkt das Frx ein bisschen "altbacken". 

Ich möchte hier aber kein Bike schlechtreden - lediglich vergleichen und Alternativen aufzeigen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Finde die DH- Maschine von YT auch sehr gut, vorallem Ausstattung und Geo gefällt! Für das Geld...
Seitdem der überarbeitete Hinterbau in den Bikes steckt, hatten sie auch keine Probleme mehr! 
So hat jeder Hersteller seine Problemchen, leider ...


----------



## apsol (22. Januar 2011)

Sie glauben, ich war gut in der Ersetzung eines Manitou ISX-6 für ein 2011 Rock Shox 5,1 R2C?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2011)

apsol schrieb:


> Sie glauben, ich war gut in der Ersetzung eines Manitou ISX-6 für ein 2011 Rock Shox 5,1 R2C?



no entiendo nada


----------



## apsol (22. Januar 2011)

Do you think i did well for swapping my manitou isx-6 for a rockshox vivid 5.1 r2c 2011?

Sry Google Translate.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2011)

google translate is stupid 

Well, if you DID swap for a Vivid, you should know by yourself... IMHO the Evolver is one of the best rear shocks for a Torque, but I dont know if a Vivid is better. 

If I would want a good coil shock, I would give the Revox ISX-6 a try (on sale at chainreactioncycles). 

Sorry, cant help you with the Vivid.


----------



## apsol (22. Januar 2011)

I already bought it, now i must wait for it arrives. My main reason for swapping it, its because it is a coil shock. And everyone tells me coil is better than air. So i find the vivid a good shock for the price. And alot of people says its a very good shock.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Januar 2011)

I swapped my Fox coil for a Evolver ISX-6 (air obviously), mainly because of the weight. I'm not a downhill-racer, but for my kind of riding I haven't noticed a performance decrease. Only thing is, a air-shock is harder to setup up properly and sucks if it isn't. I (personally, no discussions please) wouldn't spend money on a coil.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Januar 2011)

Anderes Thema, deswegen extra Post:
Hatte schon jemand den Canyon Chainguide in der Hand und kann was dazu sagen? Soll ja laut Canyon auch problemlos an ein 09er FR passen. Was ich auch schade finde: Als Zubehör kostet er 39,95, mit Neurad 10 weniger. Nicht die Welt, aber: Ich hätte damals sofort einen dazugekauft wenns denn einen gegeben hätte, ging aber ja nicht. Weiß zufällig jemand ob man den günstigeren Preis "rückwirkend" kriegt? Ein Neurad hab ich gekauft, Unterlagen dazu gibts ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Hab mir den Chainguide gekauft und angebaut- 2010 Rahmen!
Über den Preis hab ich mich auch etwas geärgert, da ich ihn auch sofort gekauft hätte, naja egal...
Stabil gebaut, sehr leicht und einfach zu montieren! 
Würde ihn wieder kaufen!

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Januar 2011)

Der Chainguide macht einen guten Eindruck und das Gewicht ist auch prima. Einen Fahreindruck muss ich allerdings noch nachliefern. Das Torque steht hier noch ungefahren rum und wartet immer noch auf die Codes (sollen mitte Feb kommen)


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Auch im Einsatz macht der Chainguide eine gute Figur!!! Schalten läuft wie zuvor ohne Probleme und auch Kette bleibt bei jedem Steinfeld und jeder Wurzelpassage da wo sie hingehört!!! 
Wie gesagt bis jetzt sein Geld wert...


----------



## julius09 (22. Januar 2011)

Hab sie heute morgen auch gekauft und sofort  montiert...gingg problemlos! Danach auch ausprobiert und für sehr sehr gut befinden


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. Januar 2011)

welches tune hat eig das torque fr 07?
weiß das jemand? 
danke schonmal!


----------



## apsol (23. Januar 2011)

Hi, i have a Torque Fr 8 2009 and i have some questions.

I have bought a vivid but i dont know if the bushings of the isx-6 will fit with this shock. How can i measure the size?

Does someone have the same bike and tell me?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

You will need a new set of mounting hardware, the bushings are bigger in diameter and now the same as with Fox and Marzocchi.


----------



## Sylver46 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für meine Maxxis Minion, da mir diese für den normalen Wald- und Wiesenausflug doch etwas zu massiv, schwer und schwergängig sind.

Bin am überlegen mir die Conti RubberQueen oder Schwalbe Fat Albert zu zulegen, da sie wohl einen recht geringen Rollwiderstand haben sollen und deutliche unter der 1KG Marke liegen.

Könnt ihr das aus der Praxis bestätigen, bzw. habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?

Der Reifen sollte mindestens 2.4 breite haben, da es sonst doch etwas Komisch am Torque wirkt und möglichst kein Stahlgewebe enthalten, kurz gesagt ich suche was breites, leichtes mit wenig Rollwiederstand.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre die Fat Alberts an meinem Shova und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden. Am Gardasee und nun im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch waren die Reifen sehr gut.

Für Touren top - für Park auf jeden Fall die Minions aufziehen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apsol (23. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> You will need a new set of mounting hardware, the bushings are bigger in diameter and now the same as with Fox and Marzocchi.



Ok, but i need to know the diameter of the frame's eyelets, right? I cant find that information anywhere.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

apsol schrieb:


> Ok, but i need to know the diameter of the frame's eyelets, right? I cant find that information anywhere.



22x8mm - just pull them out and measure them  ?


----------



## apsol (23. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 22x8mm - just pull them out and measure them  ?



I already did that but without removing the shock because canyon staff tightened so much the bolts, and i think they used loctite too, now i cant loosen the bolt, moreover, the screw head is damaged. So between the 5mm allen key and the screw head it have some clearance. But im gonna find a way.


Thanks.


----------



## menuuzer (23. Januar 2011)

@Sylver46
Fahre immernoch meine Fat Alberts und muss sagen, dass sie einer der besten Reifen sind. Super Grip, hatte wenige Platten und guter Rollwiderstand. Super Empfehlung !


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

apsol schrieb:


> I already did that but without removing the shock because canyon staff tightened so much the bolts, and i think they used loctite too, now i cant loosen the bolt, moreover, the screw head is damaged. So between the 5mm allen key and the screw head it have some clearance. But im gonna find a way.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



As always, the lower bolt may be bent. Take a drill.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. Januar 2011)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für meine Maxxis Minion, da mir diese für den normalen Wald- und Wiesenausflug doch etwas zu massiv, schwer und schwergängig sind.
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir die Conti RubberQueen oder Schwalbe Fat Albert zu zulegen, da sie wohl einen recht geringen Rollwiderstand haben sollen und deutliche unter der 1KG Marke liegen.
> 
> ...



Ardent 26 x 2.40 Kevlar + EXO
- Enduro- & Freeridereifen
- 60TPI Karkasse
- faltbarer Aramid-Wulst
- 60aMaxxPro Mischung
- sehr großvolumige Karkasse für gute Dämpfung
- EXO Protection schützt die Seitenwände vor Schnitten 
- 800g

Guter Reifen für den W.u.W-Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (23. Januar 2011)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Ardent 26 x 2.40 Kevlar + EXO
> - Enduro- & Freeridereifen
> - 60TPI Karkasse
> - faltbarer Aramid-Wulst
> ...



Für den wald und wiesen einsatz kann man beide gleichauf empfehlen. Fahre seit einem halben jahr die fat alberts (u. a. 3 in winterberg auch dh) und hab keine probleme oder platten mit ihnen...vorher bin ich die ardent in 2.4 gefahren und fand sie auch sehr allroundfähig!!
Also mit diesen Reifen liegst du vollkommen richtig


----------



## -Soulride- (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn du eh Minions hast würd ich den FA nehmen, der sollte (so ausm Kopf raus) einer der leichtesten sein, nen niedrigen Rollwiderstand haben und reicht für Wald und Wiese sicher aus. Ardent hört man auch nur gutes, werd ich mir denk ich demnächst für vorne holen. Ich denk mal für das Einsatzgebiet das du beschrieben brauchts den allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Otterauge (24. Januar 2011)

Heute habe ich aus langeweile nochmal mein Hinterbau am 2010 ES zerlegt. Bei 500km habe ich die ersten Spuren am Bolzen der Ritzelseite gesehen. Jetzt nach ca. 1000km sind sie Spürbar was mir beim betrachten der Sitzringe nur Logisch erscheint. Ich finde hier hätte ruhig ein Sitzring mehr Fläche haben können um das zu vermeiden.

Zudem haben die ringe 1- 2 zentel Spiel was sicher auch nicht sein muß. Sicher ist es nicht Tragisch aber wie sieht es nach 5t... aus.

Hat sich damit schon mal jemand beschäftigt oder bin ich da zu pedantisch. Ich finde das Spiel einfach unnötig

Bin kurzerhand zur Arbeit und habe mir Passgenaue Ringe gedreht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> naja, wenn du die fox 40 reinmachst und dann auf 160mm travelst, ändert sich an der geo gar nix


Mit der Geo hat die Doppelbrücken-Geschichte rein GAR nichts zu tun. Die Einbaulänge von Boxxer und Totem sind z. B. identisch. Die Argumente sind ganz andere und die findet jeder mit der Suchfunktion innerhalb <1min. selbst.



kNiRpS schrieb:


> schaut halt geil aus


Wenn jemand blöd genug ist, das als wirkliches Argument zu bezeichnen, kann ich nur empfehlen, es zu tun! Die gefühlte Penis-Länge wird deutlich größer, die anderen Kids aufm Schulhof werden einen wesentlich cooler finden und das Bike wird im Ranking auf pimp-ridezzz.de massiv steigen.




Sylver46 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für meine Maxxis Minion


Wenn es NUR zum Touren sein soll, sind die Fat Albert eine sehr gute Wahl, rollen astrein und der Grip ist ok. Für gemäßigtes Gelände absolut top. Eine gut rollende Alternative, die auch für alles bis Bikepark gut taugt wäre der Wicked Will. Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit der Hometrails kann der (für alles außer losen Böden und Matsch) durchaus als Reifen für das ganze Jahr taugen.


----------



## Schmok (24. Januar 2011)

öhm , bei der Reifenfrage  hab ich auch eine :
Ich mein irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben, das es sich lohnt, vorne beim FR bike einen 2,6 Ardent und hinten den Minion DH Frontreifen (rummgedreht) zu fahren......
me self hat ein FRX und werde damit 2011 eher im Bikepark die anfängersachen befahren .... lohnt das liege ich da richtig ? oder lieber vorne wie hinten die MM belassen ? 
ich frage weil die MM front + rear kombi hat daheim schon etwas rollwiderstand  touren fahr ich allerdings mim Nerve da sind Fat Alberts drauf


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mit der Geo hat die Doppelbrücken-Geschichte rein GAR nichts zu tun. Die Einbaulänge von Boxxer und Totem sind z. B. identisch. Die Argumente sind ganz andere und die findet jeder mit der Suchfunktion innerhalb <1min. selbst.
> 
> Wenn jemand blöd genug ist, das als wirkliches Argument zu bezeichnen, kann ich nur empfehlen, es zu tun! Die gefühlte Penis-Länge wird deutlich größer, die anderen Kids aufm Schulhof werden einen wesentlich cooler finden und das Bike wird im Ranking auf pimp-ridezzz.de massiv steigen.



das mit der optik war auch eher als scherz gemeint 

und die argumente gegen die DC: ja ich kenne die, sei es der unverhältnismässige federwege vorn - hinten oder die nicht offizielle freigabe von canyon.
zur freigabe kann ich nur sagen, dass das eigentlich lächerlich ist. das steuerrohr sieht z.b. im vergleich mit nem spezi bighit nicht "instabiler" aus, dieses ist aber für DC freigegeben.
ich habs schonmal geschrieben, für mich ist das ne marketing sache von canyon, dass das FRX die freigabe hat und das FR nicht!

zudem gibts ja einige user die ne DC reingebaut haben und damit sehr zufrieden sind, z.b. hier





ich würde da mal nicht so schnell urteilen, du hast es selbst ja noch nicht ausprobiert. und nur weil du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst ist es nicht gleich schlecht


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> das mit der optik war auch eher als scherz gemeint


Ja, das war mir schon klar. War etwas ungünstig, dass ich dich da zitiert habe, da es eigentlich an die Vögel gerichtet war, die soetwas tatsächlich ernst meinen - hatten wir hier ja schon mehrere...




kNiRpS schrieb:


> der unverhältnismässige federwege vorn - hinten


Das ist kein Argument. Sonst wäre mein Hardtail mit 140er Gabel ja völligster Schwachsinn  Ich bin auch für eine längere Übergangsphase (Gabel und Bremsen für des neue Light-FR-Projekt schon gekauft und am alten Rahmen gefahren) ein Touren-Fully mit 95mm Federweg und 160mm Lyrik gefahren, lief im Rahmen dessen, was der (leider recht schwache) Hinterbau hergab echt gut. Grob sollte das Fahrwerk natürlich schon irgendwie harmonieren, aber wenn man überlegt, was sich da für Toleranzen alleine durch ein unterschiedliches Federmedium bzw. ein anderes Setup ergeben, sind 2-4cm Unterschied nicht wirklich viel - wenn man es rein auf den Federweg reduziert. Da kommt es schon deutlich mehr auf die Winkel an - und die sind wegen der fast identischen Einbaulänge auch schonmal kein Thema.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> die nicht offizielle freigabe von canyon.


Canyon macht zwar bekanntermaßen einige Dinge, die keinen Sinn ergeben, aber eine solche (Nicht-)Freigabe beruht i. d. R. schon auf Berechnungen, die nicht ganz von ungefähr kommen. Vermutlich wird es in den meisten Fällen auch halten oder die Schäden kommen nie zu Tage, weil der Rahmen vorher verschrottet wird oder sonstwas. Aber bei Leuten, die ihrem Material richtig was abverlangen, ich denke da z. B. an die Monstersprünge, die "Mettwurst" damit macht, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das Steuerrohr irgendwann die Grätsche macht.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> zur freigabe kann ich nur sagen, dass das eigentlich lächerlich ist. das steuerrohr sieht z.b. im vergleich mit nem spezi bighit nicht "instabiler" aus, dieses ist aber für DC freigegeben.


Du siehst einem Steuerrohr von außen an, wie stabil es ist??  Lass das die großen Bike-Firmen nicht wissen, sonst wirst du verschleppt und als QS-Roboter eingesetzt...




kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich habs schonmal geschrieben, für mich ist das ne marketing sache von canyon, dass das FRX die freigabe hat und das FR nicht!


Käse! Wenn das normale Torque dafür ausgelegt wäre, wäre es für Canyon doch kein Problem, den Rahmen offiziell für DC freizugeben. Sie würden das Rad ja trotzdem noch ausschließlich mit SC Gabeln verkaufen (Marketing) und was der Kunde später damit macht ist in der Hinsicht ja völlig uninteressant.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> zudem gibts ja einige user die ne DC reingebaut haben und damit sehr zufrieden sind, z.b. hier


Die Tatsache, dass manche Leute Dinge tun, bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass diese Dinge Sinn machen...




kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich würde da mal nicht so schnell urteilen, du hast es selbst ja noch nicht ausprobiert. und nur weil du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst ist es nicht gleich schlecht


Klar kann ich mir das vorstellen! Aber ich würde es eben nicht tun, weil ich es für sinnlos halte, das ist etwas völlig anderes.
Wenn man einfach mal ganz nüchtern abwägt, welche Nachteile es gibt:

- erloschene Garantie durch die nicht vorhandene Freigabe
- eingeschränkter Lenkradius
- Gewicht

...und es dann den Vorteilen gegenüberstellt:

- Steifigkeit (da ist man mit einer Totem oder 66 auch sehr gut bedient)
- mehr Federweg (2cm )
- brutalst geile Optik 

...kann man mMn nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es in einem Torque einfach keinen Sinn macht. Der Rahmen wird durch eine DC Gabel nicht zum DH-Bike, das sollte man immer im Kopf behalten. Wenn man so fährt, dass eine DC wirklich Sinn macht, sollte man zuerst über einen anderen Rahmen nachdenken. Man muss heutzutage, wo es (reine) Tourenbikes mit vo/hi 180mm gibt, Räder weniger nach dem Federweg und mehr nach den anderen Gegebenheiten (Geometrie, Stabilität) beurteilen.

BTW: Ich will auch keineswegs behaupten, dass eine DC generell unnötig ist - ich habe mir letztes Jahr, als die Strecken in Lac Blanc böse ausgewaschen und zerfahren waren auch eine gewünscht...


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Januar 2011)

Sorry für "Off-Topic" 

Suche für den Sommer noch ein Urlaubsziel. Natürlich Bikeurlaub!
Jemand gute Tipps bezüglich Unterkunft und Region(Bikepark nähe)?! Dachte an Deutschland, Österreich oder Schweiz!  
Wenn ihr gute Ferienwohnungen kennt, oder sogar selber vermietet- 
bitte PN an mich... 

Gruß Sebo


----------



## RolfK (24. Januar 2011)

Mein Frauchen und ich fahren diesen Sommer nach Leogang. Ich tob mich im Bikepark und Saalbach/Hinterglemm auf den Trails aus und mein Frauchen nimmt an geführten Touren teil. Aber an einer Panoram-Trailtour nehme ich auch teil. Unsere Unterkunft wird allerdings ein Hotel direkt beim Bikepark Leogang.

Kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis endlich August ist


----------



## Otterauge (24. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Heute habe ich aus langeweile nochmal mein Hinterbau am 2010 ES zerlegt. Bei 500km habe ich die ersten Spuren am Bolzen der Ritzelseite gesehen. Jetzt nach ca. 1000km sind sie Spürbar was mir beim betrachten der Sitzringe nur Logisch erscheint. Ich finde hier hätte ruhig ein Sitzring mehr Fläche haben können um das zu vermeiden.
> 
> Zudem haben die ringe 1- 2 zentel Spiel was sicher auch nicht sein muß. Sicher ist es nicht Tragisch aber wie sieht es nach 5t... aus.
> 
> ...




Kennt jemand das Anzugsmoment der Schraube.... finde nichts im Buch. Habe sie so auf 3Nm angezogen. Ich sag euch das es sich direkt wackelfreier anfühlt, die 2 zentel waren schon minimal spürbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (24. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Anzugsmoment der Schraube.... finde nichts im Buch. Habe sie so auf 3Nm angezogen. Ich sag euch das es sich direkt wackelfreier anfühlt, die 2 zentel waren schon minimal spürbar


Bei einem 2010er Torque steht dort ein Anzugsmoment von 6Nm


----------



## Otterauge (24. Januar 2011)

Hast du die quelle oder ist das einfach die aussage zu den 5er Imbus Schrauben.  Finde im Buch da nicht zu..


----------



## Rad-ab (25. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Hast du die quelle oder ist das einfach die aussage zu den 5er Imbus Schrauben.  Finde im Buch da nicht zu..



Steht bei mir auf dem Lager bzw. dessen Abdeckung drauf.
Zumindest beim 2010er Torque steht auf/neben allen Lagern das zugehörige Anzugsmoment.

Ähnliche Baustelle:
Welche Lagertypen benötigt man für den 2010er Rahmen:
Genauer brauch ich noch die Typennummern von den Hinterbaulagern nähe der Hinterradachse und nähe Tretlager.
Die Nummern für die Lager am Rockerarm habe ich bereits.

Wollte mir die Lager schonmal auf "Lager" legen. 
Ein Lager am Rockerarm fängt schon an rau zu laufen, und wenn ich Gabel und Dämpfer im Spätfrühjahr zum Service gebe werde ich dies wohl nutzen und direkt einmal alle Lager tauschen.


----------



## Otterauge (25. Januar 2011)

Habe ich mal Kopiert.
na dann will ich, was das torque und die lager angeht, mal weiterhelfen(modell FR 2009, dürften aber immernoch die gleichen sein):

Hauptschwingenlager --> 2x 61902 RS
Hinteres Schwingenlager --> 4x 698 RS
Dämpferwippe+Wippenaufnahme --> 4x608 RS


Hinteren Schwingelager To... ES 2010- 4 Stück 698 RS + 2 Teflonscheiben 1mm / i-11,2mm- a-22,0mm

Mavic Crossmax SX-SKF- 61903 rs1z/C3

Na dann werde ich mal genau gucken ob ich was sehe


----------



## Jobi (25. Januar 2011)

Hey!

Hab meine CB Joplin verkauft und mir ne RS Reverb geleistet!
Wie habt ihr denn die Züge oder Leitungen von Euren Sattelstützen am Torque verlegt? Ich hab da jetzt mal alle möglichen Variationen ausprobiert, bin aber nicht richtig zufrieden wie die Leitung grad liegt.
Aber meistens hat man die Lösung ja direkt vor Augen und sieht sie nicht.

Rockt on!


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Jobi!
Ich hab glücklicherweise den 2010er Rahmen, da wurde vorgearbeitet...
Wenn ich die Vorrichtungen nicht hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich mit Kabelbindern am Oberrohr entlang laufen...
Oder du befestigst die Leitung an einer bereits liegenden Leitung mit den Doppelklicksen (!?) die dabei liegen- dann wird das aber mit der Leitung sicher etwas knapp....
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Jobi (25. Januar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hi Jobi!
> Ich hab glücklicherweise den 2010er Rahmen, da wurde vorgearbeitet...
> Wenn ich die Vorrichtungen nicht hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich mit Kabelbindern am Oberrohr entlang laufen...
> Oder du befestigst die Leitung an einer bereits liegenden Leitung mit den Doppelklicksen (!?) die dabei liegen- dann wird das aber mit der Leitung sicher etwas knapp....
> Viel Erfolg



Das Problem ist nicht die Befestigung, das krieg ich hin.
Ich weiß nur nicht wohin mit der überschüssigen Leitung, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist.
Die stört mich immer, egal wie ich sie verlege.
Geh ich aussen am Hinterbau vorbei und denn am Unterrohr entlang, stört die Leitung beim Pedalieren.
Geh ich direkt gerade runter und unter dem Unterrohr entlang, schleift die überschüssige Leitung am Hinterrad.
Oder stell ich mich zu doof an? 

Danke schon mal für die Tipps.

Rockt on


----------



## Otterauge (25. Januar 2011)

Das sind auch die Preise die ich mal herausbekommen habe...

[FONT="]61902-2RS        Elges Rillenkugellager[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="](SAP: 131382)[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]Menge:             2 Stück[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]VK:                  6,23 /Stück netto[/FONT]
[FONT="]LZ:                   Vorrat, Zwischenverkauf  vorbehalten[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]698-2RS           ZEN Mini-Rillenkugellager[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="](SAP: 650397)[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]Menge:             4 Stück[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]VK:                  4,55 /Stück netto[/FONT]
[FONT="]LZ:                   Vorrat, Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]608-2RS           FAG Rillenkugellager[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="](SAP: 125192)[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]Menge:             4 Stück[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]VK:                  1,86 /Stück netto[/FONT]
[FONT="]LZ:                   Vorrat, Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]61903-2RSR,HLC          FAG Rillenkugellager (in C3-Ausführung nicht lieferbar)[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="](SAP: 1385387)[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]Menge:             1 Stück[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=navy][FONT="]VK:                  6,82 /Stück netto[/FONT]
[FONT="]LZ:                   Vorrat, Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten[/FONT]


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst die Sattelstütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand auf gewünschter Höhe montieren, dann die Leitung verlegen und am Lenker erstmal baumeln lassen! Danach die Sattelstütze einfahren und mithilfe der Führung(Lieferumfang) die Leitung so am Sattelrohr runterführen, dass sie nicht im Weg ist. Sind doch max. 125mm Schlaufe bei eingefahrenem Zustand!? 
Am Ende eben noch die Leitung auf gewünschte kürzen und den Remote befestigen....

Edit: Hab übersehen das es ein Torque ES ist, sorry. Da dein Oberrohr so weit unten anfängt, musst du die Leitung an der schrägen zum Oberrohr verlegen... 

gruß Sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (25. Januar 2011)

@sebo: die Leitung kann ich kürzen?
Ich stell nachher mal ein Bildchen rein, dann könnt ihr gucken wie se jetzt bei mir liegt.

Jobi

okay... hab den Leitungskürzungsfred gefunden.
Du ahnst es nicht! Da haste so ein sündteures Teil und musst selbst friemeln. Alles klar.


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meine ca 10cm gekürzt!
kann man jedoch NUR an der Seite des Remoteschalters, NICHT an der Stütze!!! 
1.Musst die Geschwindigkeit auf ganz langsam stellen, damit der Druck der Leitung= 0 ist.
2.Remotehebel über die Sattelstütze halten, damit kein Öl aus der Leitung läuft wenn du sie durchtrennst.
3.Leitung auf vorher bestimmt Länge kürzen(Teppichmesser).
4.Leitung mit einer Zange von dem Remotehebel ziehen. 
5.Leitung auf die Tülle des Remotehebels drehend draufschieben.

So hab ich es gemacht!
Funktioniert ohne Probleme!!!

EDIT: Denk an 2. sonst musst du entlüften!!!


----------



## Jobi (25. Januar 2011)

So, hab es jetzt nochmal versucht. Ich glaub es funzt jetzt, auch ohne Leitungsverkürzung! ) 
Hab jetzt die Scheuerstellen vorerst mit nem Stück altem Schlauch geschützt, bis ich was ordentliches zum kleben finde.

Bilder kommen gleich...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Januar 2011)

Höre ich da Rock Shox Reverb? Ich bin auf Fotos gespannt. Bei bike24 gibts die gerade für 199 Euro. Wäre auch mal was im Sommer...

Zu den Lagern: schaut auf jeden Fall auch bei dswaelzlager.de vorbei. Super Qualität und gute Preise.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

Fahre meine jetzt ca 200Km und muss sagen das es ein ganz anderes Fahren ist! 
Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen...


----------



## Jobi (25. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich's!
Guckt Ihr. War doch gut die lange Leitung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensson79 (26. Januar 2011)

Mal ne doofe Frage:
Was soll der Schlauch an der linken(!) Sitzstrebe??
Überlege schon ne Weile, aber mir fällt nix cleveres ein ;-)


----------



## Fraser83 (26. Januar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage:
> Was soll der Schlauch an der linken(!) Sitzstrebe??
> Überlege schon ne Weile, aber mir fällt nix cleveres ein ;-)



Vielleicht den Zug schützen?


----------



## Jobi (26. Januar 2011)

Und die Strebe. Das ist schließlich alles ständig in Bewegung und scheuert.
Und denn ist ruck zuck die Leitung durch-, oder die Sitzstrebe blankgescheuert. 

Rockt on!


----------



## svensson79 (26. Januar 2011)

...in dem Fall wird aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

ich hätte die leitung am oberrohr verlegt! wäre mir zu gefährlich durch das gelenk zu laufen. wenn du die stütze eingefahren hast und den hinteren federweg nutzt wird das doch sicher ganz schön eng am reifen?!


----------



## Jobi (26. Januar 2011)

Das ginge zwar, sieht aber bescheiden aus, weil da ja keine Leitung verläuft.
Müsste die Kabelbinder ja dann ums komplette Oberrohr spannen. Das kommt nicht sonderlich geil. Ich probier mal noch rum.


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Januar 2011)

beim rose-katalog gibts so kabelführungen zum aufkleben. hab ich bei meinem dad am oberrohr auch verwendet und funzt einwandfrei.
und es sieht 1000mal besser aus, als die kabelbinder ums oberrohr


----------



## menuuzer (26. Januar 2011)

Jo, mal wieder 'ne Frage von mir:
Beim neuen Torque 6.0 Rockzone ist ja die Fox Van 180 R Gabel drin. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit ihr gemacht ? Und wäre eine 2011er Totem "fresh-er" ?
Grüße


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Bock...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Januar 2011)

Schaut gut aus.

Was wiegt dein Radel komplett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

wenn ich das genau wüsste... 
werde es später mal wiegen!


----------



## Sylver46 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte ja vor paar Wochen das Problem wegen der Feder Farben/Härte angesprochen.

Ich habe mir darauf hin einfach eine Blaue bestellt und habe festgestellt, dass die Serienmäßig verbaute Tatsächlich eine *Medium in Rot *ist.

Beim umbauen ist mir dieses mal aufgefallen, dass im Schraubdeckel bei mir einer dieser Kunststoff Spacer zur Erzeugung von Vorspannung drin war.
Den habe ich jetzt rausgenommen und siehe da Medium Feder ohne Spacer bei 90Kg ca 27% SAG und super feines Ansprechverhalten 

Nun frage ich mich allerdings, ob einer dieser Spacer immer verbaut sein muss, oder ob die Feder ruhig direkt gegen den Schraubdeckel drücken darf.

Also falls wer ne Blaue (Firm/Hart) Feder braucht einfach melden oder ich behalte sie für Bikepark Einsätze mal sehen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## monkey10 (26. Januar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bock...



Ist offensichtlich ein Custom-Aufbau. Welches Torque war die Basis und welche Teile hast du geändert (offensichtlich Sattelstütze, LRS+Reifen, Vorbau, Kurbel, event Lenker & Grips)...?

Das Gewicht bei deinem funktionellen und interessanten Aufbau würde mich auch interessieren.

LG


----------



## tiss79 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich würde als Basis aufs Trailflow tippen und sagen der LRS ist Original.


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

Basis ist ein Torque Trailflow 2010
Geändert habe ich:

Sattelstütze: Reverb
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Vorbau: Pro Atherton 31,8x 35mm 
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR Stealth
Grips: ODI Rogue
Spacer: Rock Shox

Der Rest ist geblieben!
Laufradsatz wird eventuell noch getauscht, denke ich werde auf Tubeless umsteigen, ist mit den AlexRims wohl nicht möglich- mal sehen...

Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht, trau mich nicht es zu wiegen... 

EDIT: 15,9Kg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Januar 2011)

Gewicht ist für die parts doch gut.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob ich die 15,5kg unterbieten kann.

Wie sind deine bisherigen erfahrungen mit der reverb?

Ciao
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

Bin auch zufrieden mit dem Gewicht, so wie es momentan ist! 
Welche 15,5Kg willst du unterbieten?!

Zur Reverb,- war anfangs echt skeptisch! Wie du sicher auch schon festgestellt hast hört man entweder nur gutes oder nur schlechtes.
Hab sie dann einfach gekauft! 
Bis jetzt ohne jegliches Problem! 
Würde sie wieder kaufen! 
Im Lieferumfang war sogar ein komplettes Entlüftungskit dabei, welches du sonst bei Sram(Avid) für knapp 30 käuflich erwerben kannst, um die Bremsleitungen zu entlüften.
Auch das restliche Zubehör übertrifft die Konkurrenz in allen belangen! Naja bis auf die Anleitung, aber dafür gibts ja diverse Foren... 

Besten gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Januar 2011)

Hm das klingt verlockend, mit der Reverb.

Ich hatte das Teil vor ein paar Tagen bei bike24 für 199 Taler bestellt. Dann bekam ich aber doch noch kalte Füße und bin abgesprungen  Der Vorteil ist, dass ich die Stütze sowohl ans Torque, als auch Shova bauen könnte.

Die zu unterbietenden 15,5 kg bezogen sich auf das Ziel-Wunschgewicht meines Torques.

Servus
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

Was fährst du denn nochmal für ein Torque?!- habs verplant... 
In der neuen Mountainbike-Rider ist auch ein positiver Bericht über die Reverb gedruckt! Für 199??? besserer Preis geht ja mal garnicht...!
Ummontieren geht flott, wenn man die Vorrichtung hat! Wenn ich zB Liften werde im Sommerurlaub-- kommt die raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Januar 2011)

Ursprünglich war es ein Playzone... inzwischen ist es aber ein besseres Trailflow 

Fotos kommende nächste Woche. Dann dürfte das Radel fahrbereit sein.


----------



## Michael_H (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mein neues Vertride bekommen, der erste Eindruck ist super, fahren war leider wegen des Wetters noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig möglich. 






Meine Frage:
Um das Bike etwas tourentauglicher zu machen wollte ich vorne von 2 auf 3 Kettenblätter umbauen. Wenn ich die technische Zeichnung richtig verstehe, muss ich dazu nur den Bashguard und die Kettenführung entfernen und ein großes Kettenblatt montieren:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M980-3086_v1_m56577569830723819.pdf

Den Schalthebel kann man ja von 2x auf 3x umstellen. 

Sehe ich das richtig? Hat das hier schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Januar 2011)

@ Micha: Siehst du richtig! Wirst nur sicher die Kettenblätter anpassen müssen...
@ Kalle: Nadann bin ich ja gespannt...


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war es ein Playzone... inzwischen ist es aber ein besseres Trailflow
> 
> Fotos kommende nächste Woche. Dann dürfte das Radel fahrbereit sein.



Warte doch noch ein paar Wochen... dann ist es ein Vertride.
Edit: Ich verzapfe ja Blödsinn, Du hast Dein Torque ja schon.


----------



## monkey10 (26. Januar 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich mein neues Vertride bekommen, der erste Eindruck ist super, fahren war leider wegen des Wetters noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig möglich.
> 
> IMG] http://forum-fuer-fotofreunde.de/download/file.php?id=2070 [/IMG



das Foto ist leider für mich (und wahrscheinlich auch andere) nicht sichtbar. Der Link alleine funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, man braucht eine Berechtigung dazu 



Michael_H schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Um das Bike etwas tourentauglicher zu machen wollte ich vorne von 2 auf 3 Kettenblätter umbauen. Wenn ich die technische Zeichnung richtig verstehe, muss ich dazu nur den Bashguard und die Kettenführung entfernen und ein großes Kettenblatt montieren:
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M980-3086_v1_m56577569830723819.pdf
> 
> ...



Sollte kein Problem sein. Du benötigst nur das entsprechende Kettenblatt.

Eventuell brauchst du andere Kettenblattschrauben (ist zB bei meinem FSA-Bash der Fall).

Auch wenn ich ebenfalls die Übersetzung des Vertride für flachere Asphalt- oder Schotteranfahrten nicht ideal finde, würde ich an deiner Stelle erst mal fahren und real testen vor dem Umbau.

Offensichtlich gibts weder ein 36er KB noch einen passenden Bash für die neue XTR. Bin aber letzten Sommer in Saalbach mit 32/22 gefahren und mich hat´s bei einer flotten Asphaltfahrt von Hinterglemm nach Saalbach (und wieder zurück) eigentlich nicht gestört.

Auf eine Kefü + Bash würde bei diesem Bike ich nicht verzichten wollen, v.a. nicht bei den teueren XTR-Kettenblättern 

LG 

PS: Immer wieder die gleiche Frage: Könntest du bitte das Gewicht (und Rahmengröße) bekannt geben. Die Streuung wäre interessant . Ein Feedback über die "The One"-Bremse (Leerweg, Dosierbarkeit, Fading) würde mich auch interessieren.

PPS: Ach ja, welche Schläuche und Kette sind verbaut?  Ist die Talas wirklich um 40mm absenkbar (man liest ja manchmal, dass sie nur um etwa 20mm verstellbar ist).


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Warte doch noch ein paar Wochen... dann ist es ein Vertride.
> Edit: Ich verzapfe ja Blödsinn, Du hast Dein Torque ja schon.



Die passenden Teile liegen soweit eigentlich bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (27. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> das Foto ist leider für mich (und wahrscheinlich auch andere) nicht sichtbar. Der Link alleine funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, man braucht eine Berechtigung dazu



Sorry ich habe das Bild an die falsche Stelle hochgeladen, sollte nun gehen.








monkey10 schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein. Du benötigst nur das entsprechende Kettenblatt.
> 
> Eventuell brauchst du andere Kettenblattschrauben (ist zB bei meinem FSA-Bash der Fall).
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, ich werde es auch erstmal in Ruhe testen bevor das große Umbauen beginnt. 



monkey10 schrieb:


> PS: Immer wieder die gleiche Frage: Könntest du bitte das Gewicht (und Rahmengröße) bekannt geben. Die Streuung wäre interessant . Ein Feedback über die "The One"-Bremse (Leerweg, Dosierbarkeit, Fading) würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> PPS: Ach ja, welche Schläuche und Kette sind verbaut?  Ist die Talas wirklich um 40mm absenkbar (man liest ja manchmal, dass sie nur um etwa 20mm verstellbar ist).



Ich schau mal was ich heute Abend so alles rausfinden kann, das Bike ist Größe M.


----------



## _Sebo_ (27. Januar 2011)

Was sind das für Pedalen???


----------



## Michael_H (27. Januar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Was sind das für Pedalen???


Irgendwelche ganz einfache, aus der Restekiste, meine neuen Platformpedale sind noch auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## _Sebo_ (27. Januar 2011)

Dachte schon...


----------



## the.saint (27. Januar 2011)

Das Vertride ist einfach edel

Bis auf das Cockpit, bissle kürzerer Vorbau, anderer Lenker.

Auf 3Fach würde ich nicht umbauen.

1) du hast doch schon 10-fach, das sollte für alles reichen
2) die optik vom xtr bashguard


----------



## Brinsen (27. Januar 2011)

Hat wer nen Bild (ein selbst gemachtes) von nem Torque im Farbton "Terra Brown Flat" ?


----------



## Michael_H (27. Januar 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 7959627"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Auf 3Fach würde ich nicht umbauen.
> 
> 1) du hast doch schon 10-fach, das sollte für alles reichen
> 2) die optik vom xtr bashguard



Nur bin ich mit der 10-fach 32/11 Übersetzung im Flachen auch nicht schneller als mit der 9-fach 32/11er Übersetzung 
Naja, die Erfahrung wird zeigen ob mir die Übersetzung reicht, erstmal auf besseres Wetter hoffen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2011)

Ein 32er würde mir vorne auch nicht reichen. In der Ebene vielleicht noch, aber spätestens bergab nicht mehr. Es gibt nix schlimmeres, als auf einem kurzen Tretstück etwas Geschwindigkeit aufbauen wollen (z. B., wenn man für einen Drop o. Ä. noch etwas zu langsam ist) und keinen Druck aufs Pedal zu kriegen, weil die Übersetzung nicht ausreicht. Probier's mal mit einem 36er Blatt, das reicht mir auch aufm Hardtail, wenn ich damit Touren fahre oder im Ebenen rumdüse. Zum Vergleich: das ist so, als würden dir mit einem 44er KB die größten 4 Gänge fehlen, ich finde, das ist ok.

EDIT: ich lese gerade "kein passendes 36er KB für die XTR... WTF?!?   Naja, der Lochkreis ist ja auch 104mm, oder? Dann müsste sich ja etwas basteln lassen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2011)

Gibt doch originale XTR 36er und 38er KB ? 
Für den Preis kaufen sich aber andere Leute ein Fahrrad.


----------



## monkey10 (27. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein 32er würde mir vorne auch nicht reichen. In der Ebene vielleicht noch, aber spätestens bergab nicht mehr. Es gibt nix schlimmeres, als auf einem kurzen Tretstück etwas Geschwindigkeit aufbauen wollen (z. B., wenn man für einen Drop o. Ä. noch etwas zu langsam ist) und keinen Druck aufs Pedal zu kriegen, weil die Übersetzung nicht ausreicht.





Ein für mich völlig neues Argument. Mit welchem Speed fährst du so einen Drop an, damit du mit 32/11 keinen Druck mehr am Pedal hast. Wohl nur im Bikepark. Aber bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten (30-40km/h) arbeitet man doch nicht mit "Pedal-Kicks". Da reicht es doch etwas am Lenker zu ziehen...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> EDIT: ich lese gerade "kein passendes 36er KB für die XTR... WTF?!?   Naja, der Lochkreis ist ja auch 104mm, oder? Dann müsste sich ja etwas basteln lassen.



Tja, ich hab online und in diversen Bike-Foren noch nichts passendes gefunden. Habe auch vor etwa 2 Wochen einen entsprechenden Thread im Technikforum verfasst. Leider noch gar keine Antwort 

siehe: Umbau XTR FC-M 980 von 32/24 auf 32/22 oder 36/22 möglich? 

Gut, die neue XTR-Kurbel wird mit diesem Anwendungsbereich wahrscheinlich von niemandem od. sehr wenigen gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt doch originale XTR 36er und 38er KB ?
> Für den Preis kaufen sich aber andere Leute ein Fahrrad.


Deshalb würde ich persönlich das Teil verkaufen und vom Erlös eine XT oder SLX mit passenden Kettenblättern + Bash kaufen und vom Rest mit meiner Freundin essen gehen 




monkey10 schrieb:


> Ein für mich völlig neues Argument. Mit welchem Speed fährst du so einen Drop an, damit du mit 32/11 keinen Druck mehr am Pedal hast. Wohl nur im Bikepark. Aber bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten (30-40km/h) arbeitet man doch nicht mit "Pedal-Kicks". Da reicht es doch etwas am Lenker zu ziehen...


Naja, das mit dem Drop war jetzt nur ein wahlloses Beispiel... kann genauso auch bei Stücken vorkommen, wo man einfach schnell und effizient Gas geben will, weil man nur wenige Meter Zeit hat (diesmal keine weiteren Beispiele ). Das war also weniger auf den Speed bezogen, sondern mehr auf die Übersetzung und damit verbunden eben den "Druck auf dem Pedal" (so würde ich das Gefühl dabei beschreiben). Ich finde es grauenhaft, in so Situationen strampeln zu müssen wie blöd, da man dadurch aufm Bike leichter instabil wird. Mir liegt es besser, einfach mit niedrigerer Trittfrequenz und mehr Kraft zu treten, dabei kann man z. B. auch viel mit Körperspannung arbeiten. Ist vielleicht auch einfach Geschmacksache...




monkey10 schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab online und in diversen Bike-Foren noch nichts passendes gefunden. Habe auch vor etwa 2 Wochen einen entsprechenden Thread im Technikforum verfasst. Leider noch gar keine Antwort


Also ich habe gerade innerhalb ~1 Min. Suchdauer folgendes gefunden: Link ...es scheint also wohl doch einfacher zu sein, als man u. U. denkt  Oder sind die Schnittstellenmaße bei der neuen anders...?


----------



## monkey10 (27. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade innerhalb ~1 Min. Suchdauer folgendes gefunden: Link ...es scheint also wohl doch einfacher zu sein, als man u. U. denkt  Oder sind die Schnittstellenmaße bei der neuen anders...?



Hab mich um Weihnachten/Sylvester mit dem Thema beschäftig. Der Beitrag ist nach meiner Threaderöffung entstanden. Da hab in letzter Zeit nicht mehr regelmäßig das Forum nach ein Lösung durchsucht...

Glaube aber nicht, dass dieses 9-fach XTR-KB mit der neuen 10-fach XTR FD-M980 kompatibel sind. Liegt an der Dicke der KB soweit ich mich erinnere. 

Aber falls sich da eine Lösung findet, wäre ich interessiert...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich persönlich das Teil verkaufen und vom Erlös eine XT oder SLX mit passenden Kettenblättern + Bash kaufen



...meiner Meinung nach ist der Gewichtsvorteil des Vertride zum Alpinist v.a. durch die Kurbel gegeben. Die sollte mit 24/36/Bash um die 790g wiegen. Die Atlas FR wiegt mindestens um 300g mehr (glaube ich aber auch erst, wenn ich´s gewogen habe od. ein Foto davon sehe). Laut Canyon Homepage wiegt die Atlas FR ja nur 955g

Die XTR-Kassette ist natürlich auch deutlich leichter als die SLX des Alpinist, aber ein Verschleissteil. Und ob man sich jedes Jahr eine Kassette um 180  kauft..

Die Bremse (The One) sollte beim Vertride etwa um 90-160g leichter sein. Von der Formula-OEM-Version hab ich aber keine verlässlichen Angaben bekommen, die Gewichte beziehen sich auf die "The One" und "The One MY10" von 2010 hier im Forum gewogen (und fotografiert).

Würde mich echt interessieren, ob zwischen dem Torque Alpinist und dem Vertride 1 kg liegt (ist ja jetzt jedenfalls mit Altas FR wahrscheinlicher). Der Mehrpreis von 700  für nur effektive 500-600g Gewichtsersparnis überzeugt mich (noch) nicht wirklich... Mit Atlas AM waren´s ja sogar nur 350-400g.

V.a. mit einer Bremse (The One) die sehr polarisiert (Leerweg, Druckpunktwandern, ständiges Entlüften etc) und einer Übersetzung (24/32), die ich als nicht ideal empfinde bei einem Touren-Freerider.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Glaube aber nicht, dass dieses 9-fach XTR-KB mit der neuen 10-fach XTR FD-M980 kompatibel sind. Liegt an der Dicke der KB soweit ich mich erinnere.


Ach, das neue hat ja 10-fach, so ein Käse.  Keine Ahnung, ob die Ketten bei den 9-fach KB noch passen.
Dann würde ich die Kassette auch direkt verkaufen und auf 9-fach "aufrüsten"  Ich halte von 10-fach nicht allzu viel und sehe darin ohne großen Nutzen nur Nachteile. Aufm RR mag das was taugen aber auf einem MTB noch anfälligere Ketten verbauen, ich weiß nicht...
Und den Punkt mit dem übertrieben teuren Verschleissteil hast du ja selbst schon genannt. Würde ich mir nicht geben.
Gerade mit den XTR Teilen könnte man durch den Verkauf gut Gewinn machen und sich dann einfach die Komponenten, die einem besser passen selbst aussuchen.




monkey10 schrieb:


> ...meiner Meinung nach ist der Gewichtsvorteil des Vertride zum Alpinist v.a. durch die Kurbel gegeben. Die sollte mit 24/36/Bash um die 790g wiegen. Die Atlas FR wiegt mindestens um 300g mehr (glaube ich aber auch erst, wenn ich´s gewogen habe od. ein Foto davon sehe). Laut Canyon Homepage wiegt die Atlas FR ja nur 955g


Naja, der Unterschied zur SLX liegt glaube ich im Bereich knapp über 100g (so wars jedenfalls bei der alten XTR) und selbst wenn es 200 sind, das finde ich jetzt an einer Stelle, an der ein paar Gramm mehr am wenigsten weh tun echt nicht tragisch. Gewichtstuning hat auch seine Grenzen, wie ich finde. Ich schaue zwar selbst auch sehr drauf, aber Preis/Leistung und Funktion stehen beim mir IMMER an erster Stelle. So wird mein Torque (2009er FR, nichts original ausser Rahmen und Bremse) nach den geplanten Änderungen mit Stahlfeder-Gabel und -Dämpfer im tourentauglichen Bikepark-Aufbau knapp unter 16kg wiegen, finde ich völlig ok (mit dem originalen Luft-Dämpfer ~350g weniger). Gut, 2kg weniger beim Vertride sind schon ein Wort! Aber da stecken definitiv einige Teile drin, mit denen ich nicht glücklich werden könnte, bzw. die mir einfach maßlos zu teuer wären. "Muss" es denn bei dir so leicht sein...?


----------



## MOETER (27. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: das ist so, als würden dir mit einem 44er KB die größten 4 Gänge fehlen, ich finde, das ist ok.



Nein bei nem 36er Blatt und einer 11-34 Shimano Kassette ist es weniger Verlust. Ganz grob 2,5 kleine Kettenblätter "Verlust" da es kein 14er Ritzel hinten gibt. Habe mein Torque Trailflow auf ne SLX 22/36 umgebaut und man merkt die fehlenden Gänge nur bei Forstautobahnen bzw. Straße mit ordentlichem Gefälle (und hierfür gibts andere Räder). Etwas störend ist aber der starke Sprung von 22 auf 36 schon...


----------



## monkey10 (27. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Kassette auch direkt verkaufen und auf 9-fach "aufrüsten"  Ich halte von 10-fach nicht allzu viel und sehe darin ohne großen Nutzen nur Nachteile. Aufm RR mag das was taugen aber auf einem MTB noch anfälligere Ketten verbauen, ich weiß nicht...
> Und den Punkt mit dem übertrieben teuren Verschleissteil hast du ja selbst schon genannt. Würde ich mir nicht geben.
> Gerade mit den XTR Teilen könnte man durch den Verkauf gut Gewinn machen und sich dann einfach die Komponenten, die einem besser passen selbst aussuchen.



Sehe ich eigentlich ähnlich. Die Zukunft wird es weise, ob dieses 10fach genauso sinnvoll sein wird wie Dual-Control-Hebeln 

Aber wenn ich die XTR nicht will, dann kauf ich mir kein Vertride sondern ein Alpinist. Denn mit -700  wird man mit dem Verkauf von Kurbel + Kassette sowie den Kauf entsprechenden SLX-Teilen trotzdem nicht aussteigen 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, der Unterschied zur SLX liegt glaube ich im Bereich knapp über 100g (so wars jedenfalls bei der alten XTR) und selbst wenn es 200 sind, das finde ich jetzt an einer Stelle, an der ein paar Gramm mehr am wenigsten weh tun echt nicht tragisch. Gewichtstuning hat auch seine Grenzen, wie ich finde. Ich schaue zwar selbst auch sehr drauf, aber Preis/Leistung und Funktion stehen beim mir IMMER an erster Stelle. So wird mein Torque (2009er FR, nichts original ausser Rahmen und Bremse) nach den geplanten Änderungen mit Stahlfeder-Gabel und -Dämpfer im tourentauglichen Bikepark-Aufbau knapp unter 16kg wiegen, finde ich völlig ok (mit dem originalen Luft-Dämpfer ~350g weniger). Gut, 2kg weniger beim Vertride sind schon ein Wort! Aber da stecken definitiv einige Teile drin, mit denen ich nicht glücklich werden könnte, bzw. die mir einfach maßlos zu teuer wären. "Muss" es denn bei dir so leicht sein...?



Naja, die SLX-Kurbel hat wohl doch etwas mehr als 100g als eine XTR. Meine XT 2007 mit 36/22/Bash hat schon etwas mehr als 950g.

Bin ja eigentlich auch kein Gewichtswi**er. Immerhin hat mein 140/130mm-Tourenfully mit endurotauglichen Komponenten 15,5kg gewogen

ABER Gewicht kommt ja sowieso dazu. Die FA passen unmöglich zu meinem Einsatzbereich. Die leichteste Kombi sind BB/MM. Dann kommen ja noch Pedale dazu (+400g). Und falls die Bremsen nicht reichen entweder die Code od. Saint.

Somit ist es schon eine Herausforderung die 15kg zu unterbieten. Und ich will fahrend auch >2000hm auf Wanderwegen in den Alpen bewältigen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Nein bei nem 36er Blatt und einer 11-34 Shimano Kassette ist es weniger Verlust. Ganz grob 2,5 kleine Kettenblätter "Verlust" da es kein 14er Ritzel hinten gibt. Habe mein Torque Trailflow auf ne SLX 22/36 umgebaut und man merkt die fehlenden Gänge nur bei Forstautobahnen bzw. Straße mit ordentlichem Gefälle (und hierfür gibts andere Räder). Etwas störend ist aber der starke Sprung von 22 auf 36 schon...


Oh, stimmt! Da hatte ich irgendwas falsches im Kopf. Es sind genau genommen sogar ein Bisschen weniger als 2 Gänge, da 36:11 schon einen Tick länger ist als 44:14 bzw. 44:15 (siehe Tabelle im Anhang )




monkey10 schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich ähnlich. Die Zukunft wird es weise, ob dieses 10fach genauso sinnvoll sein wird wie Dual-Control-Hebeln






monkey10 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich die XTR nicht will, dann kauf ich mir kein Vertride sondern ein Alpinist. Denn mit -700  wird man mit dem Verkauf von Kurbel + Kassette sowie den Kauf entsprechenden SLX-Teilen trotzdem nicht aussteigen


Bestens! Dann ist das Problem ja schon so gut wie gelöst 




monkey10 schrieb:


> Somit ist es schon eine Herausforderung die 15kg zu unterbieten. Und ich will fahrend auch >2000hm auf Wanderwegen in den Alpen bewältigen...


Ok, so viele Hm mache ich normal nie. Aber wenn man das Rad nicht tragen muss, finde ich die Geometrie und sowas wie eine absenkbare Gabel 100 mal wichtiger als 1kg mehr oder weniger.


----------



## MOETER (28. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt! Da hatte ich irgendwas falsches im Kopf. Es sind genau genommen sogar ein Bisschen weniger als 2 Gänge, da 36:11 schon einen Tick länger ist als 44:14 bzw. 44:15 (siehe Tabelle im Anhang )



Ok  War spät gestern und ich habs nicht nochmal gerechnet... Zumindestens ist der Verlust äußerst gering, sogar erstaunlich gering wenn man darüber nachdenkt wie oft man im "letzten" Gang fährt.


----------



## motoerhead (29. Januar 2011)

hallo... 
könnte mir jemand aus seinem erfahrungen erzählen, wie sich das torque auf flachen trails verhält, bzw. schluckt mir der hinterbau viel energie weg, wenn ich im flachem viel speet duch fahren im wiegetritt bekommen will? 
grund für die frage: zu meinen abfahrten führen sehr viele flache, hügeliche, lange trails (ca 3-5km) die richtig fun machen, wenn man sie 'schnell' fährt. zur zeit habe ich ein am das ich ersetztn möchte. auf den flachen trails geht es mit 20-30% sag ganz gut, nur bei den abfahrten kommt es an seine grenzen.


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Januar 2011)

und da bin ich wieder 

hab die schlange der joplin verschwinden lassen 









das nächste mal gibts besser bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideNRW (29. Januar 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hallo...
> könnte mir jemand aus seinem erfahrungen erzählen, wie sich das torque auf flachen trails verhält, bzw. schluckt mir der hinterbau viel energie weg, wenn ich im flachem viel speet duch fahren im wiegetritt bekommen will?
> grund für die frage: zu meinen abfahrten führen sehr viele flache, hügeliche, lange trails (ca 3-5km) die richtig fun machen, wenn man sie 'schnell' fährt. zur zeit habe ich ein am das ich ersetztn möchte. auf den flachen trails geht es mit 20-30% sag ganz gut, nur bei den abfahrten kommt es an seine grenzen.



Geht super . Je nach Ausstattung ist das Torque sehr leicht und lässt sich auch auf flachen Trails schnell treten. Wie sich er Hinterbau verhält hängt natürlich noch stark vom Dämpfer ab.


----------



## harke (29. Januar 2011)

wofür ist diese unterlegscheibe?





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Januar 2011)

bei mir ist an selbiger stelle keine drin. soll aber vermutlich einem leichten spiel (durch falsche dämpferbuchsen?) entgegenwirken


----------



## harke (29. Januar 2011)

lol...
mh aber spiel haste keins mit den richtigen^^?


----------



## motoerhead (29. Januar 2011)

> Geht super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey danke!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



na ja es wird, wenn es doch wieder ein canyon wird, so aussehen, dass ich mir ein trailflow kaufe... die hs wird verkauft. dafür kommt dein ein laufradsatz so um die 1,8 kg rein, leichtere kassette, und hinten ne 180ger scheibe. könnte preislich auf fast null rauslaufen... mmh wobei??? schaltwerk, kurbel, kf, umwerfer, und schalthebel kosten auch was. beim gewicht kann ich dann fast ein kg sparen. doch dann kommt vielleicht noch eine remot sattelstütze, noch mal ca 350 g schwerer... mmmh


----------



## FreerideNRW (29. Januar 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hey danke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, mit 15,5kg bist du schon schnell genug unterwegs .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## apsol (30. Januar 2011)

Hi, i have a 2009 Torque Fr 8 and im thinking of buying a totem. My concern is the tube size wich is 1.5 and from what i've learned about the specs of my bike it is........ ahmm i'm not really sure. 
I have this headset FSA 55-3 Canyon internal headset 1 1/2 - 1 1/8, and the suspension is a fox 36 1.5 tapered steer.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

You need a Totem with a tapered steerer, or what is your question?


----------



## apsol (30. Januar 2011)

Really? Can't be a standard 1.5 or 1 1/8 fork get fitted unless it is tapered?


----------



## jaxxxon (30. Januar 2011)

Moin, mal schnell ne ganz kurze Frage: 
Der Torque Rahmen wurde in seiner Geometrie von 2010 auf 2011 nicht überarbeitet, oder?


----------



## martin! (30. Januar 2011)

ich glaube nicht, nur leichter soll er geworden sein.


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Januar 2011)

@apsol: you can use a 1 1/8 fork, but then you'll need another headset or an adapter. 1.5 won't fit, cause its too big for the upper end of the steer tube.

@jaxxon: gewichtsoptimiert wurde er, aber die geo is gleich geblieben


----------



## moritz.muhr (30. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche rahmengrösse ich mit mit 163cm nehmen soll?
geht da schon ein M

ich weiss die ewige fragerei wird auf dauer langweilig währe trotzdem um eine Antwort froh


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Januar 2011)

wenn du noch wächst kannste das M nehmen. sonst würde ich eher zu S greifen. was sagt den das PPS?


----------



## moritz.muhr (30. Januar 2011)

ja des gibt nix gescheites raus

aber dann ist das handling doch relativ träge für mich bin erst 14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (30. Januar 2011)

frag mich auch noch bei 1,82m ob ich noch M nehmen soll ? Aber fahr ja nur Freeride,sollte ja schon wendiger sein,hab eben nur ein Stück zu fahren bis zum Homespot. Was meint ihr ?


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Januar 2011)

wenn du erst 14 bist musst du entscheiden, ob du quasi 2 räder kaufen willst. da du noch wächst, wird das S ziemlich schnell klein werden, vermutlich zu klein.

was heißt den das PPS sagt nix gescheites aus? S oder M? (vermutlich S)

falls du die möglichkeit hast, fahr nach koblenz und setz dich aufs rad. das wird dir die entscheidung um einiges erleichtern


----------



## dusi__ (30. Januar 2011)

kleine frage nebenbei, welche einbaulänge hat der dämpfer des torque ?

 gruß
Dustin


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Januar 2011)

bis 2009 222/70, ab 2010 240/76


----------



## dusi__ (30. Januar 2011)

grazie


----------



## mok2905 (30. Januar 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> frag mich auch noch bei 1,82m ob ich noch M nehmen soll ? Aber fahr ja nur Freeride,sollte ja schon wendiger sein,hab eben nur ein Stück zu fahren bis zum Homespot. Was meint ihr ?



also ich hab bei 1,85m und 84er schrittlänge zum M gegriffen. mags aber auch eher kompakt.


----------



## piotty (31. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich hab eine frage. ist die lyrik steifer(verwindungssteifer) als die 32ger fox? ist klar, lyrik 160mm, fox 150mm. ich habe auch die totem u die steifheit gefällt mir sehr gut a das gewicht! die 32ger sind mir zu weich. ich wiege im kampf ca.95kg.
danke für die antworten. 
ich hatte die frage im lyrik-fred aber dort keine antwort erhalten. könnt ihr?
danke


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2011)

Nicht der Federweg ist so sehr entscheidend, sondern der Durchmesser der Standrohre in Verbindung mit Krone und Schaftdurchmesser. Verwindungssteifigkeit ist ja nur ein Kriterium, es gibt ja auch noch die Bremssteifigkeit; oder zB was mich bei 1 1/8 Gabelschäften stört, wenn man viele Spacer unterbaut, verwindet der sich auch.

Du kannst dir auch eine 35er bzw 36er Gabel auf 140 oder 150 traveln, wenn dudas brauchst. 
Für AM Einsatz an so einem Filigranbike halte ich aber bei 95kg Gesamtgewicht (das sind ja bloss so 85kg nackig) eine solche Gabel für übertrieben.


----------



## Demburger (31. Januar 2011)

Moin,

bin am überlegen mir ein Torque trailflow zu holen. Bin allerdings mit 195cm nicht gerade klein. Würde das L noch gehen oder muss ich da wohl oder übel zu einem anderen Bike greifen? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2011)

Demburger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin am überlegen mir ein Torque trailflow zu holen. Bin allerdings mit 195cm nicht gerade klein. Würde das L noch gehen oder muss ich da wohl oder übel zu einem anderen Bike greifen?
> 
> Grüße



Ewige Diskussion. 
Ich finde mit 2.02, es geht nicht. Andere mit 1.93 findens ok.

Das findest du nur mit einer Probefahrt heraus (wenn es nicht nur zum Parken sein soll).


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Zumindestens ist der Verlust äußerst gering, sogar erstaunlich gering wenn man darüber nachdenkt wie oft man im "letzten" Gang fährt.


Ja, ich war von den Berechnungen (hatte ich gemacht, als ich überlegt habe, ob ich mein 3. KB nicht doch behaltne will) auch sehr überrascht - und die Praxis bestätigt das. Klar, die Sache mit der Abstufung der Gänge und die geringere Überschneidung sind (mehr theoretisch als praktisch) auch ein Thema, ist mir aber aufm Trail mit 36/22 nie negativ aufgefallen.




piotty schrieb:


> ist die lyrik steifer(verwindungssteifer) als die 32ger fox?


Wenn sich bei den 32er Fox Gabeln in den letzten 2-3 Jahren nichts extrem verändert hat: ja, die Lyrik ist steifer. Mit einer Totem ist sie allerdings nicht ganz vergleichbar, das sollte klar sein.


Ich glaube, wir sollten mal beantragen, dass ein Skript geschrieben wird, das alle Anfragen bzgl. Rahmengrößen blockiert  Wenn die Fragen danach hier überwiegen, fängts echt an zu nerven! Man kann doch auch einfach mal die Suche oder einschlägige Informationsquellen in Verbindung mit der eigenen Rübe benutzen...


----------



## _Sebo_ (31. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir sollten mal beantragen, dass ein Skript geschrieben wird, das alle Anfragen bzgl. Rahmengrößen blockiert  Wenn die Fragen danach hier überwiegen, fängts echt an zu nerven! Man kann doch auch einfach mal die Suche oder einschlägige Informationsquellen in Verbindung mit der eigenen Rübe benutzen...



Dafür bin ich auch! 
Wenn die Frage einmal aufkommt, wird sie im Anschluss von mindestens 5 weiteren auch gestellt!
Es gibt doch extra einen Fred für solche Fragen!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2011)

Na, da gäbs aber viele Fragen, die anscheinend so wichtig sind, dass sie jede Woche neu diskutiert werden: Stahlfederdämpfer, Reifen, Dämpferservice, welches Torque für welchen Zweck usw. - da müsste man den Fred ja komplett schliessen, wenn da keiner mehr nach fragen darf, da bleibt ja fast nicht mehr übrig  

Ist doch eh bloss blabla weil man sich grad bei der Büroarbeit langweilt  .


----------



## comegetsome (31. Januar 2011)

Oder auf seine Lieferung wartet...


----------



## _Sebo_ (31. Januar 2011)

Es geht ja lediglich um das Thema Rahmengröße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (31. Januar 2011)

sie könnten mal einen livechat einbinden


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Januar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Oder auf seine Lieferung wartet...



Oder wenn man im langweiligen Büro auf seine Lieferung wartet und dann doch wieder anfängt an der bestellten Größe zu zweifeln...


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Oder wenn man im langweiligen Büro auf seine Lieferung wartet und dann doch wieder anfängt an der bestellten Größe zu zweifeln...




Ich kanns ja verstehen, wenn man sich bei der Größe unsicher ist. Es nervt ja nur, dass echt jeder nochmal nachfragen muss, weil er 3kg mehr wiegt als ein anderer, der schon gepostet hat, aber 3,5% mehr Bikepark fährt und einen 2cm breiteren Hintern hat  Man kann ja auch mal selbst aktiv werden und sich informieren. Eine Frage posten ist oft einfach der einfachste (faulste!) Weg.
Nur um ein Gegenbeispiel zu nennen: der Kollege, der die Tage wegen der Größe gefragt hat, weil er erst 14 (?) ist - solche Spezielfälle MUSS man irgendwie mal diskutiert haben. Weil wir grad dabei sind: Junge, nimm S!


Das mit den Stahlfedern kann ich auch irgendwo verstehen, hab die Diskussion nun schon fast ein Jahr beobachtet - bis ich mir dieses WE endlich den Vivid bestellt habe  Ich wäre dafür, dass wir den Federhärten-Thread auch als Feder-Tauschbörse benutzen  Aber vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und meine passt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2011)

Da hier das Thema vor einiger Zeit mal aufkam, poste ich mal meinen Lösungsansatz dafür...

Durch die Schlitze im Sitzrohr oben bei der Klemme kommt leider immer Schmutz nach innen und die Stütze sieht schnell aus wie mit der Schrotflinte beschossen, selbst wenn man den Dreck regelmäßig abwischt. Was von oben rein kommt hat man ja noch besser unter Kontrolle, da hilft abwischen vorm Versenken. Man kann nun natürlich ein Stück Klebeband drüber kleben oder so, das war mir aber irgendwie etwas zu billig und vermutlich auch nicht allzu haltbar. Daher habe ich mir überlegt, dass die größte Größe des Syntace Little Joe da ja eigentlich drüber passen könnte - und das tut sie auch.





Praxistest steht noch aus, aber die Schlitze sind dicht, ich gehe also davon aus, dass dieses Leck geschlossen ist. Ich bin schon gespannt, wann mir der erste erzählen will, dass ich das Teil falsch verwende


----------



## Schmok (2. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hab ich das Syntaceschwämmchen aber oberhalb Sattelklemme  und drunter ein stück Rennradschlauch , gefällt muir auch besser so  
(wenn ich das mal mit den fotohochladen schnall dann...)


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> Bei mir hab ich das Syntaceschwämmchen aber oberhalb Sattelklemme  und drunter ein stück Rennradschlauch , gefällt muir auch besser so
> (wenn ich das mal mit den fotohochladen schnall dann...)



Rennrad-Schlauch ist mir jetzt auf Anhieb auch eingefallen. Ist billiger und trägt nicht so dick auf.

Die Sattelklemme hab ich gedreht, dass der Klemmhebel nach hinten schaut und der Schlitz nach vorne. Dann ist auch diese Öffnung vor Dreckbeschuss besser geschützt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> Bei mir hab ich das Syntaceschwämmchen aber oberhalb Sattelklemme  und drunter ein stück Rennradschlauch , gefällt muir auch besser so
> (wenn ich das mal mit den fotohochladen schnall dann...)


Ich weiß, dass es dort hin gehört  Aber ich finde, an der Stelle bringts nicht wirklich viel.
Rennradschlauch, hmm... mit Kabelbindern fixiert? Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, von dem grauen RR-Lenkerband zu nehmen, welches ich zum Umwickeln der rechten Druckstrebe verwendet habe.
Das Hochladen ist ja eigentlich recht simpel... wo hakts denn?




Jogi schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme hab ich gedreht, dass der Klemmhebel nach hinten schaut und der Schlitz nach vorne. Dann ist auch diese Öffnung vor Dreckbeschuss besser geschützt.


An der Stelle hab ich jetzt ein Stück Isolierband, da hat das recht gut gepasst. Umdrehen ist aber auch keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. Februar 2011)

Ist beim FRX etwas besser, da dort das Rohr vorne geschlitzt ist. Dann macht das Drehen der Klemme sowieso Sinn. Der Dreck wird dann nicht mehr direkt in die Öffnung bzw in den Klemmmechanismus der Sattelklemme geschleudert. Bei meinem alten Torque hatte ich den Schlitz im Rohr auch abgeklebt. Hat was gebracht!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ich habe für mein 2010er Torque Avid Code R Bremsen mit 203/203mm Scheiben geordert, die heute geliefert worden sind.

Leider kollidiert der hintere Code Bremszylinder mit dem von Canyon verbauten Adapter von Postmount auf Postmount.

Kann mir jemand von euch verraten, ob ich problemlos folgenden Avid Adapter, der ja eigentlich für Vorne gedacht ist, hinten mit 203mm Scheibe montieren kann?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13718

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch so einen Adapter rumliegen und kann ihn mir anbieten?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Februar 2011)

kannst du mal ein foto machen?!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (2. Februar 2011)

am dropzone ist ja auch die neue code dran

http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/201_img_big.jpg

sieht etwas anders aus der dort verbaute adapter, als dein verlinkter


----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Februar 2011)

aber nur minimal! denke der adapter würde passen, ansonsten bei canyon anrufen und fragen!


----------



## Schmok (2. Februar 2011)

Also den RRschlauch brauchst nur in passender Länge ca.3cm abschneiden und dann drüber stülpen , S.Klemme montieren , Sattelstütze rein , ein ganz kleines bisel bisel Fett mim Finger in den schlitz, RRschlauchstück hoch zur Sattelklemme stülpen , fertig !  
keine Kabelbinder das hält sich selbst 
Klemme verdrehen ist meist nich gut , wegen der würgekraft die verloren geht ....lieber nur ein zwei mm versetzen, reicht.

Ok. wommadabeisinn , Terpentinlappen mit schnur vorher reinstopfen , mit schleiffpapier schweissnähte (im S.rohr) nachschleiffen, tuch wieder raus , bisel Carbonpaste reinfingern  .......
Meine P6 40cmStütze hat deswegen keine kratzer, obwohl ich den Sattel ständig höhenverstell ...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 7981561"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> am dropzone ist ja auch die neue code dran
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/201_img_big.jpg
> 
> sieht etwas anders aus der dort verbaute adapter, als dein verlinkter



Die Mail an Canyon ist schon raus.

Der von Canyon verbaute Adapter sieht auf jeden Fall anders, als der Avid verbaute Adapter aus.
Der Adapter auf dem Bild könnte meiner sein. Gute Frage, warum die Bremse dort so passt. Bei mir reicht der Platz zwischen linker Adapterschraube und Bremskörper leider nicht aus.

Grüße
kalle


----------



## menuuzer (2. Februar 2011)

Hey,
beim Torque 6.0 Rockzone ist ja eine Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel dran. Hatte jemand schon Erfahrung damit gehabt ? Erfahrungsberichte ? Austauschen oder dranlassen ?
Würde mich auf Antworten freuen 
Grüße


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn dir das Gewicht egal ist, lass die Hussefelt dran.

Entgegen der Vorgängeversionen ist die aktuelle Hussefelt selbst zwar wesentlich haltbarer geworden - da mir aber weder das Design noch das Gewicht entgegen kommen, habe ich auf 2fach SLX gewechselt. Da spart man locker 300g - mit anderem Bash sogar fast 400g.


----------



## menuuzer (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ja, hatte früher auch mal SLX und ich war damit eigtl. sehr zufrieden. Die Hussefelt sieht einfach irgendwie so billig aus und wie Du gesagt hast wäre eine Gewichtsersparniss drin.


----------



## mok2905 (2. Februar 2011)

den wechsel auf SLX 2-fach hab ich bei meinem rockzone auch vor


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Februar 2011)

wollt ihr das mit der SLX mal genauer erklären? 
würde mich auch interessiern, halt eben alles was es da zu klären gibt,kompitabel mit der KeFü,wieviel Spacer wo,welches Innenlager
Die Hussefelt ist mir einfach zu "fett"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## menuuzer (2. Februar 2011)

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren, inwiefern man etwas ändern muss am Rockzone und ob man nur dann Kurbelarme (+ Bash) austauschen muss !


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2011)

Da gibt es nichts groß zu erklären.

Zur Demontage der Hussefelt benötigt man einen Kurbelabzieher. Zur Demontage des Innenlagers ein Hollowtech 2 Werkzeug.

Dann Shimano-Innenlager und 2-Fach-Slx-Kurbel montieren (wieder das passende Werkzeug notwendig). Fertig. Der SLX liegen die passenden Spacer bei (man benötigt bei einer 73mm Tretlagerbreite 1 Spacer auf der Antriebsseite). Das ganze ist mit der Canyon kefü kompatibel.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Februar 2011)

OK,danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> Also den RRschlauch brauchst nur in passender Länge ca.3cm abschneiden und dann drüber stülpen


Frag mich nicht, wieso ich statt an drüber stülpen an drum wickeln gedacht habe  Ist jedenfalls ne Sache, die ich mal im Hinterkopf behalte, falls mir der Ring auf Dauer doch zu dick ist...


----------



## Jogi (3. Februar 2011)

Schmok schrieb:


> ...
> Klemme verdrehen ist meist nich gut , wegen der würgekraft die verloren geht ...



ob der Klemmhebel nach vonre oder hinten zeigt ist vollkommen Wurscht, da das Sitzrohr (zumindest bei meinem T-ES) vorne und hinten geschlitzt ist


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

anbei ein Foto des gestern abend geschilderten Sachverhalts mit der Code-Bremskörper-Kollision:





Der rote Kreis zeigt den Bereich, wo der Bremskörper bereits an den Canyon Adapter und die Adapterschraube anstößt, obwohl die Befestigungsschraube der Bremse (blauer Kreis) noch nicht komplett angezogen worden ist.

Ich hoffe, das wird hierdurch deutlicher?

Der gestern verlinkte PM auf PM 203mm Adapter passt nicht, da zu groß. Meine Recherchen ergaben, dass ein Adapter PM auf PM 185mm fast passt - der Abstand ist dann aber noch nicht perfekt.

Kann mir ein Besitzer des 2011er Torque Dropzones freundlicherweise ein Foto der betroffenen Stelle zukommen lassen, bzw. gibt es hier noch jemanden, der an seinem 2010/11er Torque eine Code 2011 mit 203mm Scheibe verbaut hat?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Februar 2011)

Blöde Frage,kam aber auch schon vor...:
Sicher,dass der Adapter richtigrum sitzt (vorne - hinten)?


----------



## han-sch (3. Februar 2011)

hab mal schnell ein bild gemacht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Februar 2011)

Der Adapte ist schon richtig rum montiert.

Vielen Dank, franken_biker.
Bei dir ist also eindeutig ein anderer Adapter verbaut worden. Kannst du mir bitte verraten, was auf deinem Adapter drauf steht?

Grüße,
Kalle


----------



## han-sch (3. Februar 2011)

steht nur 185 POST drauf


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Februar 2011)

An meinem Vertride 10' macht menie Totem Air ein "klopf" beim ausfedern, weiß einer wie das weggeht?


----------



## julius09 (3. Februar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> steht nur 185 POST drauf



Vielleicht ist ja ein adapter für vorne einfach hinten verbaut....vielleicht hat der mehr platz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Februar 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja ein adapter für vorne einfach hinten verbaut....vielleicht hat der mehr platz



Ja, es scheint der Avid Adapter PM auf PM 185mm zu sein.

Sollte es der Avid Adapter sein, dürfte er aber nicht 100prozentig passen (sofern da Canyon nicht nachgearbeitet hat).

Denn ein PM Adapter für 185mm Scheibe vorne entspricht einem PM Adapter für 205mm Scheibe hinten - die Scheibe hat aber nur einen Durchmesser von 203mm.

Zurück zu euren Torques


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Februar 2011)

Ist zwar Off- Topic, aber in meinem angelegten Thread "Bikeurlaub..." erreiche ich kaum jemanden... 

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal Erfahrung mit "Bike n Soul" in Saalbach Hinterklemm gemacht?! Wie ist das Gebiet? Abends auch was los? 

Besten Gruß Sebo


----------



## RolfK (4. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schonmal Erfahrung mit "Bike n Soul" in Saalbach Hinterklemm gemacht?! Wie ist das Gebiet? Abends auch was los?



Da schließ ich mich an. Fahren dieses Jahr nach Leogang und das liegt ja nur ein Tal vorher.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Februar 2011)

also saalbach ist schon ein geiles gebiet mit vielen trails (die zum teil auch mit dem lift erreich bar sind) und 3 bikeparkstrecken, welche aber eher richtung trails mit kleinen bauten zwischen drin gehen. die xline eine der drei strecken ist ziemlich schön zu fahren ziemlich lang (wenn man durchheizt ohne pause braucht man 10-20min je nach fahrkönnen ) hat einige lustige sprünge drinnen und mit dem gleichen lift kommt man auf einen trail (ok 100hm schotterstraße sind ncoh dazwischen) der sich flowig am berghang entlang bis nach hinterglemm zieht.

schau dir einfach das video vom bkm se an dann siehst du wie es dort ist. http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7722/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=7722 

nachtleben kann ich nicht sagen wie es ist wenn kein festival ist da war ich meistens im wellness bereich relaxen . von leogang fährt man mit dem auto aber schon noch ne halbe stunde bis nach saalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Februar 2011)

Wird gebucht! 
Danke!


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> von leogang fährt man mit dem auto aber schon noch ne halbe stunde bis nach saalbach.



Darauf kommt es bei geschätzten 7-8Std Anfahrt bis Leogang auch nicht an. 
Haben gestern gebucht vom 21.-28.8. und schon die Zusage bekommen. Das Hotel liegt direkt neben dem Bikepark Leogang, ca 200m 
Aber nach Saalbach will ich allein deswegen, weil ich 1985(ich weiss, lang lang is her) eine Klassenfahrt dahin hatte und wir mächtig Spass dort hatten, auch abends ging da mächtig was. Und was man so im Netz findet, scheinen die Trails da ja auch ganz hübsch zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Februar 2011)

ja die trails sind super und spaß kann man sicher auch viel haben. beim freeride festival war im goaßstall in hinterglemm (direkt über der talstation in hinterglemm) einiges los, sonst ist saalbach zumindest im winter partymäßig besser. schau dir doch mal die eine freeride von letzten jahr an da war ein bericht über die 5 besten trails in saalbach hinterglemm drinnen oder schau im bike and soul shop in hinterglemm vorbei die locals wissen wo es noch gute trails gibt


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

Ah jo, die Freeride hab ich noch irgendwo.......


----------



## piotty (5. Februar 2011)

mal was anderes! bin ab 12.2. dort zum skifahren. geht auch so. haßt mich nicht, ich liebe bikeing aber auch skiing. jaaaa! viel spaß dort im sommer!


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Februar 2011)

werden wohl über bike`n soul buchen- die haben ja scheinbar einiges zu bieten... 
dann kann ja der sommer kommen...!


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

Wir haben über MountanBikeHolidays gebucht. Meine Frau fährt halt lieber Touren statt Trails und Konsorten. Ich mache dann eine Trail-Tour mit und den Rest der Zeit werde ich mich mal umschauen dort.

Kann es kaum erwarten, bis endlich los geht


----------



## Jobi (5. Februar 2011)

Bin vom 21. bis 24.07. auch in Saalbach.
Vielleicht sollten wir im nächsten Jahr ein Forumstreffen da unten veranstalten. 
Bin ja auch mal gespannt, was da so geht.

Rockt on


----------



## fkal (5. Februar 2011)

Frage! Ist der Bashguard für die XTR Kurbel am Vertride aus Plastik, oder? (2011)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Februar 2011)

Alu


----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Bin vom 21. bis 24.07. auch in Saalbach.
> Vielleicht sollten wir im nächsten Jahr ein Forumstreffen da unten veranstalten.
> Bin ja auch mal gespannt, was da so geht.
> 
> Rockt on



geile idee ist ja eigentlich schon vom 8-10. juli


----------



## Jobi (6. Februar 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> geile idee ist ja eigentlich schon vom 8-10. juli



Bin denn nur leider mit der Familie auf Malle.
Aber vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Jahr.
Kann man beim Festival überhaupt ordentlich fahren oder ist es dann zu voll da? 

Rockt on...


----------



## martin! (6. Februar 2011)

ich bin grade das erste mal wieder gehfahren seit das torque aus koblenz wieder da ist.
da ist ja leider mehr kaputt gegangen als repariert worden ist..
nachdem ich jetzt wieder alles soweit fahrbereit habe, hab ich gemerkt, dass beim bremsen am vorderrad etwas knackt. ich habe die scheibe nachgezogen und den sattel neu ausgerichtet. beides hat nichts geändert. hat jemand eine idee?
bremse ist die cr, laufräder sind die mavic crossmax sx und die gabel ist eine 2010er talas.
könnten es die bremsbeläge sein die etwas auf den zylindern hin und her rutschen?


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Februar 2011)

Meistens sind es die Bremsbeläge, hatte ich auch schon! 
Steuersatz, Nabenspiel oder Steckachse auch mal kontrolliert?! 
Oder es hat sich die ein oder andere Speiche gelöst?! 
Mhhh kann sooo viel sein...


----------



## haterrespect (6. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, was für Buchsen ich für einen Vivid Coil 2010 Dämpfer brauche? Einbaubreite ist doch 22mm. Bei Hibike etc. gibts aber nur Zwischenmaße. Hier fahren doch einige mit dem Vivid im 2010er Torque?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (6. Februar 2011)

ich habe auch schon die bremsbeläge von hinten nach vorne getauscht aber da ist es dann das selbe.

die achse hat in der nabe ein ganz klein wenig spiel. die nabe an sich scheint fest zu sein
die speichen fühlen sich alle ähnlich fest an.

den steuersatz gucke ich mir morgen an.
ich habe aber das gefühl es kommt eher von unten. wenn ich die bremse betätige und das rad vor und zurück ziehe merk ich es auch.

beim fahren knackts nach dem lösen der bremse.

was hast du gemacht als es bei dir war?

schönen dank schon mal soweit!


----------



## wildchild (6. Februar 2011)

Das kommt 99%-ig von der Fox-Gabel...
Ich hatte die selben Symptome (und auch einige andere hier aus dem Forum}
Ich kann dich allerdings beruhigen: Das Knacken ist unbedenklich, es ist nur "störend".
Ich würde die Gabel, auch wenn es schmerzt, zu Toxoholics schicken und besagtes Problem auf Garantie beseitigen lassen, sprich: Krone und Schaft tauschen lassen. Das wurde bei mir innerhalb etwa 3 1/2 Wochen erledigt. 
lg


----------



## martin! (6. Februar 2011)

mh, das wäre ********. hab grade semesterferien.
wie kann ich sicher ausschliessen das es an nichts anderem liegt sondern das die gabel einen weg hat?

ist aber seltsam, bevor ich das teil zu C geschickt habe war noch alles palletti..

ich hab kein lust mehr grossartig mein bike oder teile des bikes durch die gegend zu schicken. letztes jahr alleine war das teil insgesamt wohl 4 monate in koblenz.

wäre mir echt lieber wenns nur ne kleinigkeit ist


----------



## han-sch (6. Februar 2011)

check mal den steuersatz, der hat bei meinem AM fully mal solche knack-geräusche von sich gegeben


----------



## martin! (6. Februar 2011)

werd ich mal schauen, danke. 
wie macht sich das direkt am steuersatz bemerktbar?
läuft der dann unrund?

ich nehm morgen die gabel mal ab und guck mir die misere mal genauer an. hatte heute eher die bremse in verdacht.

schade das mir schrauben keine besonders grosse freude bereitet, sonst hätte ich definitiv das richtige bike!


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> schade das mir schrauben keine besonders grosse freude bereitet, sonst hätte ich definitiv das richtige bike!



Spaß am Selber-Schrauben ist zwar kein Muss für ein Versenderbike..... es hilft aber ungemein!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Bin denn nur leider mit der Familie auf Malle.
> Aber vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Jahr.
> Kann man beim Festival überhaupt ordentlich fahren oder ist es dann zu voll da?
> 
> Rockt on...



geht schon gibt ja dort auch viele trails mit gondelanschluss also konzentriert sich nciht alles auf die blue und pro line. fürs freeride festival waren sogar zusätzliche lifte ofen um tretpassagen zu umgehen also der reinste bikezirkus. nur canyon war nicht da obwohl 3 canyon heroes da waren. 

um nicht zu stark den thread ot zu ziehen, hat jemand eine idee wie ich die decals ganz aus dem alu bekomme, mit aceton und alkohol geht schon einiges nur wenn man das rad dann draußen im licht anschaut sind noch die tiefer liegenden weißen poren zu sehen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Februar 2011)

Scheinst aber auch echt pech zu haben! 
Semesterferien hab ich momentan auch! 
Ob der Steuersatz richtig eingestellt ist kontrollierst du indem du die Vorderradbremse ziehst, mit der anderen Hand unter dem Vorbau den Steuersatz und gleichzeitig den Rahmen festhältst und dann das Bike langsam vor und zurück schiebst! Wenn er Spiel hätte würdest du es eigentlich sofort merken! 

Um auszuschließen das der Steuersatz zu feste angezogen ist, heb das Vorderrad und lass den Lenker hin und her baumeln...
Wenn er leichtgängig baumelt alles ok....

Bevor du die Gabel wegschickst, fahr mit dem Rad zum nächsten Zweiradmechaniker und frag nett was es sein könnte! 
Cheerz Sebo!


----------



## martin! (6. Februar 2011)

danke sebo!

jau, das rad macht mich fertig. so langsam geht mir die freude daran echt aus.


----------



## MindPatterns (6. Februar 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> danke sebo!
> 
> jau, das rad macht mich fertig. so langsam geht mir die freude daran echt aus.



Bin gerade in der Evaluationsphase bzgl. eines neues Radls. Leider haben die Rahmenrisse im 2010er AM mich schon aufhorchen lassen. Hast Du einen Link zu einem Post, wo Du Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Torque beschreibst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (6. Februar 2011)

ein teil steht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466312&page=10

wenn du weitere fragen hast kannst du auch eine pn schicken.


----------



## -Soulride- (7. Februar 2011)

MindPatterns falls du bedenken hast das es auch beim Torque zu Rissen im Rahmen kommt kann ich dich beruhigen, davon hab ich bisher hier noch nichts mitbekommen (und das obwohl wir hier schon paar Zerstörungs-Spezialisten haben ). Ich würd aber generell Empfehlen bei nem Fully das in die Enduro bis Freeride Schiene fällt nur beim Versender zu ordern wenn du bereit bist kleine bis mittlere Probleme selber zu beseitigen oder du vorher abklärst das du jemanden (Shop/Bekannter) in der Nähe hast der das macht. Dann spricht aber meiner Meinung nach nichts gegen ein Torque, ich bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. Februar 2011)

Kann Soulride nur zustimmen!!!
Das meiste kann man selber machen.
Die Probleme, die Martin hat sind schon außergewöhnlich!!!
Besten Gruß!


----------



## martin! (7. Februar 2011)

ich hätte auch lieber mehr gewöhnliche und weniger ungewöhnliche probleme, bzw. am liebste garkeine mehr . dann könnt ich wieder anfangen ordentlich zu fahren


----------



## MindPatterns (7. Februar 2011)

Ja mei, zur Not halt Joggen und Kopfkino mit dem richtigen Film einlegen


----------



## -Soulride- (7. Februar 2011)

Ich stell mir grad vor wie du mit nem Lenker in den Händen zum Joggen gehst... 

Ich lauf übrigens selber oft und gern, aber ich stell mir dabei nicht vor das ich auf meinem Bike sitz.. na gut ich schraub ja auch selber


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

Hier eine Info für alle, die so wie ich größenmäßig genau zwischen M und L stehen:

Meine Maße sind 183, SL 86 - ich habe ein Alpinist in M bestellt. 
Da mir die Größenfrage einfach keine Ruhe gelassen hat (ich hatte Bedenken, dass mir das Rad zu klein ist), bin ich heute nach Koblenz gefahren und habe mich noch mal ausführlich beraten lassen.
Fazit: M passt! 
Der Auszug der Sattelstütze ist im Tourenmodus im absolut unkritischen Bereich (Stützenmarkierung 12 von 16, leichte Sattelüberhöhung), keine Probleme mit Lenker-Knie-Kollisionen in engen Kurven. Im Tourenmodus ist die Sitzposition recht angenehm. Vielleicht montiere ich mir noch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise. Das wird sich aber aus der Praxis heraus entscheiden.

Bin zum Größenvergleich noch ein Trailflow in L gefahren. Über dem Oberrohr stehend hatte ich kaum noch Platz bis zum Schritt: Aua-Gefahr bei falschem (Not)Abstieg. Im direkten Vergleich zum Alpinist in M war die M-Größe spürbar agiler. Außerdem kann ich natürlich beim M-Rahmen die Stütze tiefer einschieben, für Parkbesuche etc..

Ich für meinen Teil bin erleichtert, mich doch richtig entschieden zu haben und freue mich auf mein Alpinist.


----------



## mok2905 (7. Februar 2011)

hab ich ja auch schon so prophezeit


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Thanks for Info. 

Bin selbst im totalen Blindflug unterwegs. Hab nur mal auf nem Torque probe -> gesessen <- und dann einfach mal meine Bestellung platziert. 

Wir schon schief gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> hab ich ja auch schon so prophezeit




Ganz vergessen: 
Ich hatte auch nachgefragt, ob es möglich ist, sich die Gabel des Alpinisten direkt von Canyon auf 180mm aufmachen zu lassen (Stichwort Optitune). Laut Verkäufer öffnet Canyon aber Luftgabeln/dämpfer nicht, da sonst Garantieverlust von Fox droht. Die seien da sehr riguros... 
Im Rahmen von Optitune wird nur der Austausch von Stahlfedern angeboten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht montiere ich mir noch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise.





BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nachgefragt, ob es möglich ist, sich die Gabel des Alpinisten direkt von Canyon auf 180mm aufmachen zu lassen


Witzig, genau den Tip wollte ich dir geben  Mit der Begründung, da hast du mehr davon als von einem höheren Lenker. Meine Meinung: warte ein paar Wochen, bis die Gabel eingefahren ist und du weißt, ob sie irgendwelche Krankheiten hat, wegen denen man sie direkt einschicken sollte - wenn nicht: hoch damit!


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

Kann ich das bei Toxoholic machen lassen, ohne Grantieverlust? Wenn Fox da echt so pingelig ist...
Ich werde sie tatsächlich erst mal auf 170 fahren, während ich mich an das Bike gewöhne. Früher oder später will ich die Gabel aber auf jeden Fall umtunen (lassen). Warum 1cm Federweg verschenken? Verstehe ich eh nicht, warum die Gabel überhaupt auf 170 reduziert wurde. In Fahrsituationen, wo 180 zu viel sind, kann man sie ja absenken. 
Das ist aber auch das einzige kleine Manko an dem Radel..... naja, ne Variostütze muss halt noch dran.


----------



## martin! (7. Februar 2011)

toxoholic ist ja an sich fox. denke das die das wohl machen.


----------



## Michael_H (7. Februar 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Um das Bike etwas tourentauglicher zu machen wollte ich vorne von 2 auf 3 Kettenblätter umbauen. Wenn ich die technische Zeichnung richtig verstehe, muss ich dazu nur den Bashguard und die Kettenführung entfernen und ein großes Kettenblatt montieren:
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M980-3086_v1_m56577569830723819.pdf
> Den Schalthebel kann man ja von 2x auf 3x umstellen.
> Sehe ich das richtig? Hat das hier schon mal jemand gemacht?



Inzwischen ist das Vertride umgebaut, nur leider gibt es da ein kleines Problem: 
Der Umwerfer bleibt am großen Kettenblatt hängen, wenn man das mittlere Kettenblatt fährt und der Hinterbau einfedert. Zuerst schon im normalen Fahrbetrieb, dann habe ich an der Befestigung des Umwerfers diese rechteckige Mutter umgedreht und den Umwerfer im zweiten Langloch neben der rechteckigen Mutter ganz nach oben geschoben. Jetzt kann ich zumindest normal fahren ohne das es schleift, aber wenn man den Federweg ganz ausnutzt, bleibt der Umwerfer immer noch am großen Kettenblatt hängen. Das große Kettenblatt ist übrigens ein original XTR  mit 42 Zähnen. 
Was kann man da noch tun?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Kann ich das bei Toxoholic machen lassen, ohne Grantieverlust? Wenn Fox da echt so pingelig ist...


Ja klar, Toxo macht das. Kannst die Gabel auch persönlich abholen und bei der Gelegenheit die exquisiten Trails hier testen  Problem bei der Sache: die werden sich das HEFTIGST teuer bezahlen lassen - vor allem dafür, dass da nur ein Spacer entfernt wird, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Das würde ich eher selbst machen und auf die Garantie schei$$en, zumal die eh erlischt, wenn man nicht nach 1 Jahr den kompletten Service machen lässt 

Beispiel: die 2009er 36er Talas meiner Freundin... die ging irgendwie immer wie ein Sack Nüsse, aber Absenkung/Verstellungen funktionierten - auf Garantie einschicken ist da schlecht! "Was ist denn genau kaputt?"  Für 120 (?) zum Service schicken??  Ich hab die Gabel aufgemacht, festgestellt, dass das Tauchrohr auf der Federseite so gut wie TROCKEN war, bei der Gelegenheit direkt auf Motoröl zur Schmierung gewechselt, Dichtungen gereinigt und gefettet, Schaumstoffring neu getränkt, wieder zusammengebaut - jetzt läuft die Gabel fast so gut wie ne Stahlfeder  Fazit: Gabel nur zu Toxo, wenn sie wirklich kaputt ist und man keine Idee hat - oder eben bei einem Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Input, Smubob!
Meine Reba läuft jetzt seit 10000km echt gut und hat noch gar keinen Service gesehen.

Dass der Service von Fox recht teuer ist wusste ich. Bisher scheue ich mich noch davor, an Teilen wie Gabel oder Dämpfer rumzuschrauben, einfach aus dem Grund, weil das noch unbekanntes Terrain für mich ist.
Ich bin aber, was technischen Kram angeht, nicht ganz ungeschickt. Bis KW13 hab ich ja noch einige Wochen Zeit, mich durch diverse online-Tutorials und Threads hier im Forum zu ackern. Und wenn man beim Eigenservice irgendwas nicht hinbekommt, kann man das Teil ja immer noch einschicken.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Februar 2011)

schau dir mal folgendes video an. da ist alles super erklärt was den gabelservice bei der fox angeht.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17499347"]Folge 70 - Mario Lenzens Tooltime  - Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm on Vimeo[/ame]

dazu noch ne anleitung für die shims und los gehts


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

Besten Dank!


----------



## martin! (8. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eCdIe0wdvU"]YouTube        - Monty Python: Bicycle repairman![/nomedia]   

wo ist bicycle repairman wenn man ihn braucht!?


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## Jobi (8. Februar 2011)

Den kannte ich auch noch nicht! Geil!



Aber jetzt mal noch ne ernsthafte Frage.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt, das Rad zum Service nach Koblenz zu bringen?
Bin demnächst eh zweimal in Koblenz, mit Abstand von einer Woche und da würde es sich ja anbieten das gute Stück zum Service zu bringen.
Mein Torque ist jetzt knapp zwei Jahre alt.
Was gucken die denn da eigentlich?
Bin ja schon der Meinung ich könnte weitestgehend alles selber flicken.
Oder können die da was nachgucken, was ich nicht kann?
Vielleicht die Lager oder so?

Was meint Ihr?

Rockt on...


----------



## martin! (8. Februar 2011)

mein fahrrad wohnt da ja quasi. manchmal kommts dann mit neuen macken nach hause 
ich denke, wenn nix kaputt ist, wackelt, oder irgendwas ist, das man nicht am samstag vormittag selber hin bekommt, spar lieber die kohle.
die legen dir alles wieder gut in fett und checken deine laufräder, stellen die schaltung ein und dergleichen.
dämpfer und gabelservice kostet dann noch mal wieder nen batzen mehr.


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Februar 2011)

wÃ¼rde mir einen wartungsplan von canyon zukommen lassen, da steht alles drauf...
ich hab die erstinspektion jetzt im winter machen lassen und war super zufrieden! es wurde alles kontrolliert, gefettet, ausgetauscht (falls defekt(gleitbuchsen)) und auf funktion geprÃ¼ft.
die erstinpektion kostet allerdings nur 49â¬ und ich wohne nur ca. 10km weit weg... hab sie auch machen lassen damit das bike wenigstens etwas checkheft gepflegt ist... 
die kommenden wartungen etc. werde ich selber durchfÃ¼hren.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (8. Februar 2011)

Moin Mädels,

ich überlege aktuell mir ein Trailflow zu holen 

Aktuell ist es so, dass ich ein Northshore 800 aus 2009 und ein Cube AMS Pro R1 Mag aus 2009 fahre.

Ich wohne hier im Ruhrgebiet, wo es ausser einigen Abraumhalden nicht so  richtig krasse Sachen gibt wo man fahren kann. Das Northshore hat im  Jahre 2009 (Herbst/Winter gekauft) nicht mals den Park gesehen. Letzes  Jahr habe ich es dann 2 mal geschafft nach Winterberg zu kommen.  Allerdings war ich bestimmt 10 mal an der Halde, wo ich mit dem  Northshore 10x so lange zu hochSCHIEBEN brauche, als zum runterfahren.  Das Cube habe ich, als ich im Frühjahr 2009 auf den Geschmack kam, im  Jahre 2009 doch eig. sehr viel bewegt. Allerdings war ich 2010 schon  noch kaum damit unterwegs - bis auf die ein oder andere Abendrunde oder  Sonntagstour.

Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich bin momentan halt recht wenig im Park  und fahre mehr Trails und kleine selbsgebaute sachen und halt mal die  ein oder andere Tour im Flachland, wobei ich da kein Rennen gewinnen  muss.

Ich tendiere daher stark dazu mir ein Trailflow zu kaufen und BEIDE  anderen abzugeben. Denn ne Sonntagstour kann ich sicher auch mit dem  Trailflow fahren. An der Halde und aufm Trail rockt es sicher richtig  und wenns dann 3-4 mal im Jahr in den Park geht wird es auch da  überleben ... oder!?

Was meint Ihr dazu ?!

Danke!

LG Kai


----------



## ohschda (8. Februar 2011)

Was willst du hören, deinem Text zu folgen hast du dich eh schon entschieden.
Ich seh das genau wie du. Hab sowas selbst zusammengeschustertes, was einem Trailflow recht nahe kommt und zwei Kumpels haben ein "echtes" Trailflow. Allerdings 2010. Touren überhaupt kein Problem. PdS waren wir auch im Sommer. Alles heil geblieben.

Gratuliere dir zu deinem neuen Bike!

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2011)

Servus Kai,

vom Einsatzbereich klingt das eigentlich eher nach Nerve (vielleicht noch Strike), als nach Torque.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## martin! (8. Februar 2011)

so mein rad soll mal wieder nach koblenz... mal gucken was dann dabei raus kommt 
mein händler hier konnte es nicht lokalisieren und bei toxoholic's gab es wohl noch keine ähnlichen fälle..
hoffentlich lassen die diesmal alles ganz


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2011)

HiFi-Fan schrieb:


> Ich tendiere daher stark dazu mir ein Trailflow zu kaufen und BEIDE  anderen abzugeben. Denn ne Sonntagstour kann ich sicher auch mit dem  Trailflow fahren. An der Halde und aufm Trail rockt es sicher richtig  und wenns dann 3-4 mal im Jahr in den Park geht wird es auch da  überleben ... oder!?
> Kai




Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mir im Januar auch das Trailflow geholt. Kann ich nur empfehlen und eine Tour geht wirklich gut, auch berghoch. Noch ne hydr. Sattelstütze dran und das Teil ist perfekt.

Nur aus reiner Neugier wegen deinem Namen (weil ich auch das Hobby Hifi betreibe), womit hörst du?


----------



## Otterauge (8. Februar 2011)

So,

verbaut, entlüftet und kurz gefahren... Funktion Top.. wackelt im  ausgefahrenen Zustand... gespürt habe ich jetzt beim fahren aber nichts.   bin aber nur kurz gefahren.

XTR Trail Pedale habe ich mir auch mal gegönnt.


----------



## Jobi (8. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> So,
> 
> verbaut, entlüftet und kurz gefahren... Funktion Top.. wackelt im  ausgefahrenen Zustand... gespürt habe ich jetzt beim fahren aber nichts.   bin aber nur kurz gefahren.
> 
> XTR Trail Pedale habe ich mir auch mal gegönnt.



Und die Leitungsführung von der Reverb funzt so???
Wie drückst denn den Pushlock? Sieht komisch aus. 
Hab ja auch alles rumprobiert, komm aber auf keine vernünftige Lösung.
Klappt das eigentlich nicht mit dem Matchmaker'?

Rockt on...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. Februar 2011)

Wo ich da grad nochmal ein Torque mit Stahlfeder sehe:

Ich habe mich letztens gefragt, wie gut ein Stahlfederdämpfer in dem neuen Torque Rahmen funktioniert.
Eine "linear" gewickelte Feder weist doch eine mehr oder weniger lineare Federkennline auf. Wenn man das mit dem linearen Hinterbau der neuen Torque kombiniert, fehlt mit zumindest gedanklich die Progression.
Bei den alten Torque Modellen (zumindest vor 2010 und nach 2006) ist der Hinterbau leicht progressiv, sodass dieser eigentlich gut mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer harmonieren sollte.

Mittlerweile fahren aber einige mit Stahlfeder im neuen Torque, und auch das Rockzone hat so einen Dämpfer hinten (wenn ich mal einen passenden angeboten komme will ich evtl. auch zuschlagen).
Allerdings wüsste ich gerne wie dort die Progression zustande kommt. Die am Rockzone verbaute DHX-Feder sieht mir zumindest nicht unterschiedlich gewickelt aus.
Oder hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


----------



## J.West (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin absolut begeistert vom DHX RC4, den ich mir vor einiger Zeit für mein Trailflow gekauft habe!
Zum Thema "Progression" kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass mein Dämpfer trotz 30% Sag nicht durchschlägt - Stahlfeder funktioniert also grundsätzlich gut im neuen Torque.
Allerdings hat der RC4 (oder auch der DHX 5 Coil) die "Bottom Out Schraube" am Piggyback mit dem die Progression am Ende des Federwegs erhöht werden kann.
Kann diese Dämpfertypen nur empfehlen, weil man bei etwa halb geschlossenem Bottom out schon bei mindest Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter fahren kann --> Top Ansprechverhalten!
Coildämpfer sacken auch nicht durch den mittleren Federweg, so wie ich es beim Dhx Air empfunden hatte. Ergo hast du im weitesten Sinne mehr effektiven Federweg


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. Februar 2011)

J.West schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Progression" kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass mein Dämpfer trotz 30% Sag nicht durchschlägt - Stahlfeder funktioniert also grundsätzlich gut im neuen Torque.
> Allerdings hat der RC4 (oder auch der DHX 5 Coil) die "Bottom Out Schraube" am Piggyback mit dem die Progression am Ende des Federwegs erhöht werden kann.
> Kann diese Dämpfertypen nur empfehlen, weil man bei etwa halb geschlossenem Bottom out schon bei mindest Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter fahren kann --> Top Ansprechverhalten!
> Coildämpfer sacken auch nicht durch den mittleren Federweg, so wie ich es beim Dhx Air empfunden hatte. Ergo hast du im weitesten Sinne mehr effektiven Federweg



Also bekommst du die Progression durch das Öl (Dämpfung), und nicht durch die Feder wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
Der RC4 ist natürlich ein Top-Teil bei dem man sowas alles einstellen kann. Daraus könnte man aber auch schlussfolgern, dass ich einen Stahfederdämpfer der mir diese Einstellmöglichkeit nicht bietet nie vernünftig auf das Torque abgestimmt bekomme?

Die Auswahl an passenden Dämpfern ist zwar nicht besonders groß, aber gibt es welche die man meiden sollte? Z.B. beim Rock Shox Vivid lässt sich nur die standardmäßige Zug- und Druckstufe einstellen. Ist die Frage, ob ich z.B. diesen auch passend abgestimmt bekomme.


----------



## Otterauge (9. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Und die Leitungsführung von der Reverb funzt so???
> Wie drückst denn den Pushlock? Sieht komisch aus.
> Hab ja auch alles rumprobiert, komm aber auf keine vernünftige Lösung.
> Klappt das eigentlich nicht mit dem Matchmaker'?
> ...


 
Der Pushlock ist so gut zu erreichen und war meine erste Wahl die mir gefiehl. richtig sehe ich es erst wenn ich mal nee Runde gefahren bin. 

Leitung geht so.. ggf kommt noch ein Kabelbinder dazwischen am Sattelrohr, nur zu stark soll es ja auch nicht gebogen sein.

Ich muß auch noch mal abwarten, sie Wackelt ja wie geschrieben... Video habe ich im reverb thread gepostet... ggf. zerlege ich sie mal und drehe was womit ich das eleminieren kann... oder zurück-schicken. Aber mal die erste Ausfahrt abwarten...

@Thomas_v2
Feder funktioniert sehr gut wie ich finde. Luftdämpfer sagt in schnellen Kurven so ein... Bügelt zwar klasse aber mir fehlt das Gefühl ein wenig.. die Rückmeldung vom Rad. Das ist bei der Stahlfeder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi-Fan (9. Februar 2011)

Ja, die Entscheidung ist innerlich schon gefallen ... ja 

Aber, ich bin momentag halt immer mit dem 12,xx kg Cube unterwegs. Habe schon ein wenig Angst, wie es mit einem 15,xx kg Bike ist. Zudem sind ja echt dicke Reifen drauf.

Habe auch schon überlegt für meine Sonntagstouren im Wald hier einen zweiten LEICHTEN Satz AM-Laufräder zu kaufen, den ich dann mit Light-Schläuchen und nem 2,25er Nobby Nic versehe. Das sollte die Sache schon stark verändern.

Was ist von der Idee zu halten?

Für Park und die groben Einsätze haue ich dann den schicken Drift 2.1 rein 

LG Kai


----------



## Gades (9. Februar 2011)

Ich quetsch mich mal hier dazwischen, auch wenn es nicht passt.

Am Montag hab ich mich ziemlich heftig hingelegt. Ich bin mit ca 30kmh  in einen quer auf der Abfahrt liegenden Baum gerauscht. Bin zwar aktiv  abgesprungen, allerdings ein wenig zu spät. Resultat war, dass ich mir  den Knien kurz am Lenker hängen geblieben bin und dann etwa 10m vom Baum  zum liegen kam. Der Lenker und der Vorbau war ein wenig verdreht und die äußere Schraubklemme des linken Lenkergriffs ist weg.  Ansonsten ist alles noch ganz.
Da ich ein 2010er Alpinist habe, das bekanntlich einen Cabonlenker hat (Easton Monkeylite XC),  bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich dem Teil noch vertrauen kann. Zu  sehen sind nur kleine Kratzer von den Klemmstellen.

Was meint ihr. Kann ich mit dem Carbonlenker weiterfahren oder soll ich mir einen neuen, dieses mal Alu, kaufen?
Meine Wahl würde auf den *Race Face - Atlas FR *(in orange passend zum Rad) fallen. Kann ich den dann mit einen Rohrschneider einfach zurecht schneiden?

Mir selber ist fast nix passiert. Linkes Knie, linke Hüfte und die linke Schulter tut weh. Endlich weiß ich warum ich mit Protektoren rumfahre, ansonsten wären es noch einige Schürfwunden mehr.
Beim nächsten mal guck ich auch noch, ob der Baum wegen einen Sturm da lag oder mutwillig da plaziert worden ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Bunnyhop! 

Was mit deinem Lenker ist, musst du schon selber wissen. 
Den RF Atlas gibts grad bei Rose fÃ¼r 43â¬, aber nur noch in Purple und Gold...den kann man aber sehr weit kÃ¼rzen. Rohrschneider ausm SanitÃ¤r tÃ¤t ich nicht nehmen. SÃ¤ge ist immer noch am Besten.


----------



## comegetsome (9. Februar 2011)

Ich würds nicht riskieren. Lenkerbruch kann man ganz schnell zum Kieferbruch führen und sechs Wochen Nahrung durch Strohhalm rockt irgendwie nicht. 

Ich würds bei den paar Euros für nen Lenker nicht drauf ankommen lassen und den alten Lenker in den Trophän-Schrank platzieren. Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß Leute es ist wieder OT, aber da ihr hier ja alle sehr nett seit und man sich gegenseitig hilft, habe ich mal eine Reiseberatungsfrage:

Was für Trails könnt ihr mir in Bozen noch empfehlen? Hab vor da ein paar Tage in den Winterferien (mitte märz) dort hin zu fahren.

Diese Trails stehen schon auf meiner Liste, ich finde die gehört noch aufgebaut, vor allem im Bezug auf Jenesien und Ritten. Ach ja die Gondel sollte den Großteil meiner Beinarbeit übernehmen. Gerne auch mit Links zu GPS Daten.

Ritten:
-Nr.2 http://www.mtb-tracks.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=27
-Nr.6 http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/bozen-umgebung/1026-bozen-ritten-6-gondeltour-freeride.html

Jenesien:
-Nr.2 http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/bozen-umgebung/1711-bozen-jenesien-2-gondeltour-freeride.html

Kohlern:
-Nr.3 http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/toure...n-kohlern-3-leiferer-gondeltour-freeride.html
-Nr.4 http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/bozen-umgebung/1017-bozen-kohlern-4-gondeltour-freeride.html
-Nr.4a http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/bozen-umgebung/1018-bozen-kohlern-4-4a-gondeltour-freeride.html
-Kohlern Wolftal http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/toure...ozen-kohlern-wolftal-gondeltour-freeride.html

Danke Leute für eure Hilfe und seht mir bitte nach das ich hier OT schreibe. Wenn es jemanden stört die Trails hier so öffentlich rein zu schreiben kann er mir eine PM schicken.

Grüße, _chilla_


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2011)

In Jenesien noch die Nr. 6. Man muss der Wanderkarte folgen und irgendwann von der Straße auf ein Privatgrundstück (Bauernhof) abbiegen. Steht auch ein Wegweiser dran, nur nicht von dem Privatgrundstück abschrecken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2011)

Ritten gabs doch auch den 3er, der ist schön... und weiter oben gibts noch die Seilbahn aufs Rittner Horn (?) mit netten Abfahrten.
Der Kohlern 3er ist nicht leicht zu finden.
Kauf dir die Tabacco Karte, da ist alles drauf. 
Ansonsten reichlich Bremsbeläge mitnehmen und NICHT den 4a kohlern als erstes fahren, der ist heftig. 
Und sich erstmal an der Rittenbahn das Prinzip der Tickets erklären lassen, das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich (außer Kohlern, das läuft extra).
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Jogi (10. Februar 2011)

wir warn im Oktober in BZ:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kABT03PmPOA"]YouTube        - Bozen - Ritten14/2[/nomedia]

im roten Trikot bin ich ;-)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slNrMpR_fVY"]YouTube        - Bozen 2010 Kohlern 4a[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-K_NBoIvXw"]YouTube        - Bozen Kohlern 4b[/nomedia]

edit: zu den Karten für die Seilbahnen:
Kohlern: 2x bezahlen -> 3x fahren: 10 EUR (wenn ich mich recht erinner)
Ritten + Jenesien: Tageskarte fürs Bike 4 EUR (?) pro Fahrt/Person 2 EUR
so hab ichs in Erinnerung


----------



## timtim (10. Februar 2011)

4a ? is doch ein karrenweg 
4b rockt übrigens auch................

tim²


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> 4a ? is doch ein karrenweg
> 4b rockt übrigens auch................
> 
> tim²



ach...welcher war nu welcher...rechtsrum ist gut.


----------



## Jogi (11. Februar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ach...welcher war nu welcher...rechtsrum ist gut.



4b ist der mit den Spitzkehren


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Februar 2011)

danke schon mal.

der kohlern 4a schaut im video aus als ob man einfach nur bremse aufmachen muss schön aktiv mit federn und vor jder kurve an bremsen muss die sprünge da drin schauen auch naice aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2011)

So, damit das OT-Getexte mal unterbrochen wird, hier die neue Gabel für mein Torque:







 

 

 

 

 

 



2011er Lyrik Coil DH als Basis für den endgültigen Umbau -> 180mm U-Turn. Im Lieferzustand angenehme 2382g leicht, nach dem Umbau gut 50g mehr. Ich mische aus der und meiner jetzigen alles so zusammen, dass es für mich passt (180mm geht nicht mit der Prä-2010 Dämpfung und ist bei den post-2009 Castings ungewiss).


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

Schicke Forke. Schaut mit dem Tapered Schaft einfach stimmiger im Torque aus 
Ist die ganze Krone bei der tapered Version eigentlich auch optisch voluminöser?

Ich ärgere mich nun glatt, nicht doch auch die tapered Version genommen zu haben.

Fotos vom Aufbau gehen nachher auch endlich online


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Sehr schick!
Was kostet dich der Umbau auf 180mm?!
Cheerz


----------



## martin! (12. Februar 2011)

hat jemand den aussendurchmesser von einem 36er und 38er kettenblatt parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

Servus,

endlich ist mein Torque fertig. Heute startete die Jungfernfahrt. Fährt sich soweit sehr gut das Radel und liegt gut in der Luft. Lediglich der Ölstand der Lyrik muss noch gecheckt-, die Leitungen gekürzt-, und für den Einsatz vor Ort die Reifen auf Muddy Mary gewechselt werden.





Das Gewicht des Rades in L: 16,25kg inkl. 2ply Minions. Ist mit anderen Reifen und kleinen Änderungen also locker die anvisierte 15,5 tutti completto drin:









Das Adapterproblem wurde nun auch mit 2mm dicken Unterlegscheiben behoben. Die Codes funktionieren bereits astrein:




Grüße
Kalle


----------



## julius09 (12. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist deine kette zukurz???


----------



## martin82 (12. Februar 2011)

sieht so als ob du dir den kettenspanner auf jeden fall sparen kannst


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Februar 2011)

Hier der Aussendurchmesser eines 36er Kettenblattes:
147mm


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

Optimale Kettenlänge. Wurde so von Canyon geliefert und passt mir. Die Kombi großes Kettenblatt+großes Ritzel fährt man ja eh nicht.

@ Martin: wegen des Kettenspanners kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. Februar 2011)

die beilagscheiben sind aber bei weitem nciht so steif wie ein adapter pass auf das du dir da nicht noch was zerhaust


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

Es gibt ja leider keinen passenden Adapter, wenn du eine 185er Scheibe an einer 180mm Postmount-Aufnahme fahren möchtest.

Nachtrag von heute (da passt auch die Kettenlänge  ):


----------



## martin! (13. Februar 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hier der Aussendurchmesser eines 36er Kettenblattes:
> 147mm



danke dir!


----------



## han-sch (13. Februar 2011)

@ Kalle Blomquist: fährst du die canyon kettenführung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> @ Kalle Blomquist: fährst du die canyon kettenführung ?



Ja. Die Canyon KeFü funktioniert super und ist schön leicht


----------



## RaceFace89 (13. Februar 2011)

sie ist wirklich schön leicht und sieht auch gut aus 

am freitag hat meine joplin nun den dienst quittiert -.-


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2011)

Heute nee runde gedreht mit Reverb und XTR trail P.... Reverb funzt super.. macht richtig Spass. Sie Wackelt zwar aber ich habe nichts gespürt auch nicht beim bergauf fahren.... Meie 110kg machen ihr nichts aus.

Die XTR fühlen sich richtig gut an... macht einiges aus der Rahmen drum herum... die Funktion ist Natürlich erste Sahne.













Nach der Dusche strahlt es auch schön wieder


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Februar 2011)

Eben vom Trail gekommen und festgestellt, das der Selle Italia SLR XC ein Fehlkauf war!!! Der glatte Bezug löst sich jetzt schon auf- 200Km... 
Was könnt ihr für einen Race Sattel empfehlen? Denke Selle wirds nicht mehr!!!
Kefü kann ich auch empfehlen!
Cheerz


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schicke Forke. Schaut mit dem Tapered Schaft einfach stimmiger im Torque aus
> Ist die ganze Krone bei der tapered Version eigentlich auch optisch voluminÃ¶ser?
> 
> Ich Ã¤rgere mich nun glatt, nicht doch auch die tapered Version genommen zu haben.


Ja, finde ich auch  wobei die Optik fÃ¼r mich kein Argument gewesen wÃ¤re  Aber ist schon schÃ¶n, wenn es jetz mehr wie aus einem Guss wirkt.
Ja klar, die tapered Krone ist die Gleiche wie die der 1.5 Version (logisch, ne? ) und die ist insgesamt dicker. Sie hat zwar am Schaft noch ne kleine Beule (siehe Fotos), die ist aber nicht sehr groÃ. Wenn die Gabel im Steuerrohr steckt, schlieÃt die Krone fast genau mit dem Steuerrohr ab.
Ãrgere dich nicht! Immerhin hast du dich generell fÃ¼r eine Lyrik entschieden, das beweist, dass du Geschmack hast und/oder einfach weiÃt, was gut ist  Die Wahl der geplanten Reifen und der Griffe bestÃ¤tigt letzteres.
Welche Code ist das genau? (sorry, wenn ichs Ã¼berlesen habe) Berichte bitte mal, wie die sich nach einigen Km so schlÃ¤gt!




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> Was kostet dich der Umbau auf 180mm?!


Wie mans nimmt... ich habe ja schon eine Lyrik, eine alte 2008er, momentan auf 175mm, aber da ist die DÃ¤mpfung voll an der Grenze -> kann sie nicht komplett hochdrehen. Daher habe ich die 2011er Coil DH gekauft, montiere auf der meine alte Tauchrohreinheit und die U-Turn Feder inkl. 20mm HÃ¼lse und meine alte mit den neuen Standrohren verkaufe ich. Also effektiv lege ich gut 200â¬ drauf. Da ich mit meiner alten PrÃ¤-2010 DÃ¤mpfung halt die 180mm nicht hÃ¤tte umsetzen kÃ¶nnen (max. ~175mm Hub vs. ~187mm bei der MiCo DH), hÃ¤tte ich die komplett neu gebraucht (ca. 230â¬). Da stehe ich jetzt besser da mit neuer tapered Standrohreiheit, neuer Maxle Lite (nochmal 12g leichter als die 2010er) und der Coil Einheit inklusive


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Eben vom Trail gekommen und festgestellt, das der Selle Italia SLR XC ein Fehlkauf war!!! Der glatte Bezug löst sich jetzt schon auf- 200Km...
> Was könnt ihr für einen Race Sattel empfehlen? Denke Selle wirds nicht mehr!!!
> Kefü kann ich auch empfehlen!
> Cheerz


Sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ich bin mit meinem Selle Flite 316 Ti (schon lange im Einsatz), bzw. nun mit dem neuen Flite Xc am Torque bisher sehr zufrieden.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch  wobei die Optik für mich kein Argument gewesen wäre  Aber ist schon schön, wenn es jetz mehr wie aus einem Guss wirkt.
> Ja klar, die tapered Krone ist die Gleiche wie die der 1.5 Version (logisch, ne? ) und die ist insgesamt dicker. Sie hat zwar am Schaft noch ne kleine Beule (siehe Fotos), die ist aber nicht sehr groß. Wenn die Gabel im Steuerrohr steckt, schließt die Krone fast genau mit dem Steuerrohr ab.
> Ärgere dich nicht! Immerhin hast du dich generell für eine Lyrik entschieden, das beweist, dass du Geschmack hast und/oder einfach weißt, was gut ist  Die Wahl der geplanten Reifen und der Griffe bestätigt letzteres.
> Welche Code ist das genau? (sorry, wenn ichs überlesen habe) Berichte bitte mal, wie die sich nach einigen Km so schlägt!



Na stimmt, das macht natürlich Sinn mit der dickeren Krone. Die Lyrik ist sonst schon eine feine Gabel und die Dh Dämpfung kenne ich ja schon von meiner Totem. Von daher konnte man nicht viel verkehrt machen. An das "Zahnstocherdesign" mit 1 1/8" Schaft habe ich mich inzwischen auch gewöhnt - halb so wild.

Vielleicht baue ich demnächst nochmal die Totem als Vergleich ins Torque. Ich denke aber, langfristig mit der Lyrik den besseren Kompromis fürs Torque gefunden zu haben.

Die Bremse ist eine 2011er Code R. Die zog gestern nach der ersten Jungfernfahrt schon sehr gut. Ich werde demnächst weiter berichten.

Anbei die Teileliste:





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (13. Februar 2011)

@ smubob
wie viel mm hast du denn jetzt eig komplett rausgekitzelt? 

das weiße torque is echt stark


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Februar 2011)

Dann lohnt sich das mit der Lyrik ja richtig! 
Bei der Fox Vanilla ist das ja nicht möglich...


----------



## julius09 (13. Februar 2011)

@ kalle blomquist: Fährst du den lenker ungekürzt? stößt nich der bremshebel ans unterrohr wenn du denker komplett rumdrehst? hast du rahmengröße L ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> @ kalle blomquist: Fährst du den lenker ungekürzt? stößt nich der bremshebel ans unterrohr wenn du denker komplett rumdrehst? hast du rahmengröße L ?



Bisher fahre ich den Lenker ungekürzt. Der linke Bremshebel stößt leicht ans Oberrohr. Von daher muss ich wohl noch einen kleinen Spacer unter den Vorbau legen.

Ist Rahmengröße L, ja.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2011)

@ _Sebo_: hatte deinen Post übersehen... finde das mit dem SLR XC eigentlich sehr verwunderlich! Meine beiden SLR T1 sollten eigentlich von der Optik und dem Anfassen her den gleichen Bezug haben und der hält bestens. Hatte mir überlegt, fürs Torque auch den XC zu holen und mal zu testen, ob der meinem Hintern passt...




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist sonst schon eine feine Gabel und die Dh Dämpfung kenne ich ja schon von meiner Totem.


Ja, definitiv! Für mich weitestgehend konkurrenzlos. Auf verballerten Strecken im Park habe ich mir schon etwas steiferes gewünscht, aber da ist generell das Torque ne Nummer zu "klein", ist ja immernoch auch ein Touren-Gerät.




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist eine 2011er Code R. Die zog gestern nach der ersten Jungfernfahrt schon sehr gut. Ich werde demnächst weiter berichten.


Hattest du die zufällig mal auf der Waage? Muss ja schonmal schauen, was ich mache, falls die hintere The One ihre Mucken nicht einstellt. Wobei ich doch irgendwie schon wieder sehr zu einer Hope tendiere 




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @ smubob
> wie viel mm hast du denn jetzt eig komplett rausgekitzelt?


Wenn ich das so wie geplant fertig habe, sind es echte 180mm mit U-Turn auf 135  Dass das auch ohne Probleme geht ist in meinem Fall klar, da ich die alte Tachrohreinheit weiterverwende, die war bis 2009 laut Teileliste identisch mit der Domain und bei der wurde nicht zwischen 160 und 180 unterschieden. Bei den neueren steht halt "max. travel 170mm" in der Partlist bei den Tauchrohren dabei... ob da wirklich was dran ist, werde ich beim Umbau abchecken  Momentan liegt das aber ein wenig auf Eis - diese Woche eine Klausur (die komplette Geschichte Großbritanniens in 90 Min. auf Papier bringen :kotz, eine Präsentation und Abgabe eines semesterübergreifenden Arbeitsauftrags und am 28. ne große Matheklausur, bis dahin nehme ich mir nicht allzu viel Zeit für sowas. Im Forum rumgammeln kostet schon genug Zeit


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Februar 2011)

Also von der Passform ist der Sattel echt gut, aber an der Ecken und Nähten löst sich halt diese Latex ähnliche Beschichtung. 
Werde das nächste mal zu einem Sattel greifen, der einmal komplett mit Vollnarbenleder bezogen ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2011)

Kannst mir deinen ja mal zum Passform testen ausleihen, bevor du ihn wegwirfst


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Februar 2011)

Denke ich werde den diesen Sommer, hab ihn ja erst seit Januar... 
Falls ich mich anders entscheide Mail ich dir... 
Im Bekanntenkreis sind Jungs am Start, die ihre Sattel schon 3-4 Jahre fahren und da ist nichts dran.


----------



## RaceFace89 (14. Februar 2011)

@ smubob
straffes programm hast du da!

ich darf meine joplin erstmal einschicken und dann schauen wir mal wie wir das problemchen lösen,vllt lassen sie ja mit sich reden und stimmen einem umstieg auf die reverb zu...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Februar 2011)

Servus,


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hattest du die zufällig mal auf der Waage? Muss ja schonmal schauen, was ich mache, falls die hintere The One ihre Mucken nicht einstellt. Wobei ich doch irgendwie schon wieder sehr zu einer Hope tendiere


Nicht komplett, aber immerhin teilweise :

Avid Code R 2011 Vr:




Hr:




@ all: wer noch einen Sattel sucht: ich habe einen nagelneuen Selle Nt1 Sattel in weiss von meinem Torque demontiert, sowie einen gebrauchten Nt1 in schwarz im Angebot 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (14. Februar 2011)

der weisse selle italia vom torque ruppelt an den kanten bei mir auch schon ab. von den paar mal wo ich gefahren bin sollten da eigendlich nicht der bezug so angegriffen sein


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Februar 2011)

Als nächstes kommt so ein Fizik an die Karre... 
Wie wäre es mal mit einem Torque treffen?!
Fahre jetzt bei nem Freund mit aufs "Rocky Mountain Slayer Treffen"(es dürfen auch andere Bikes mitfahren). 
Die treffen sich einmal im Jahr in der Pfalz zum radeln, quatschen, saufen und co... 
Aber so ein Torque Treffen wäre mal definitv cooler...


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem Torque treffen?!



Fände ich auch gut. Am besten bei Canyon, inklusive Werksführung und ner netten Ausfahrt natürlich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Falls ich mich anders entscheide Mail ich dir...





_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt so ein Fizik an die Karre...


Welchen hast du da denn im Sinn? Habe noch einen Nisene hier liegen, sogar die Version mit Titangestell...




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @ smubob
> straffes programm hast du da!


Jo, würde gerade auch nicht mit mir tauschen wollen 




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Nicht komplett, aber immerhin teilweise


Reicht mir völlig. Will nur wissen, auf was ich mich einstellen müsste. Wären halt schon nochmal gut 100g mehr. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das nach dem Wechsel auf Stahlfeder-Dämpfer (kommt erst Anfang März, vor 3 Wochen bestellt ) noch verantworten kann 




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem Torque treffen?!
> Fahre jetzt bei nem Freund mit aufs "Rocky Mountain Slayer Treffen"(es dürfen auch andere Bikes mitfahren).
> Die treffen sich einmal im Jahr in der Pfalz zum radeln, quatschen, saufen und co...


Pfalz? Bei mir zuhause?  Wo denn genau?

Torque Treffen ist so ne Sache... erstens: deutschlandweit - wo trifft man sich da? Zweitens: es gibt verdammt viele Torque-Fahrer, das könnte ne mächtige Gruppe werden!


----------



## Otterauge (15. Februar 2011)

Deshalb bei Canyon... da gibs doch sicher einige die die Hügel kennen


----------



## RaceFace89 (15. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jo, würde gerade auch nicht mit mir tauschen wollen



aber das packst du alles schon 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Pfalz? Bei mir zuhause?  Wo denn genau?
> 
> Torque Treffen ist so ne Sache... erstens: deutschlandweit - wo trifft man sich da? Zweitens: es gibt verdammt viele Torque-Fahrer, das könnte ne mächtige Gruppe werden!



also deutschlandweit,nehmen wir die mitte,dann sind wir in kassel und braunlage/wibe/willingen sind nicht weit...


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Februar 2011)

Das Slayer Treffen findet in Edenkoben statt, da gibts ja die Naturfreundehäuser, in denen man perfekt übernachten kann. War auch schonmal unabhängig vom Slayer Treffen da und war sehr begeistert von der Gegend.
Und zu dem Torque Treffen würde ich sagen laden wir nur die Leute hier aus dem Fred ein, denke dann wirds schnell überschaubar!? 
Ich wohne direkt um die Ecke von Canyon, also bei Koblenz. Kenne auch einige Strecken in Koblenz, aber viel gibts da nicht...

@ Smubob: Zum Sattel hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, die Tundra Reihe gefällt mir ganz gut- aber das hat ja noch Zeit bis der SLR komplett nackig ist, hoffe ich zumindest... 

Noch eine Frage von nem Freund  - Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem FOX DHX RC2, der im Rockzone verbaut ist? Welche Dämpferfeder wäre für ein Körpergewicht von 92Kg geeignet, um ein relativ straffes Fahrverhalten zu erzielen?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Deshalb bei Canyon... da gibs doch sicher einige die die Hügel kennen


Vermutlich. Aber wie Sebo schreibt, gibts da wohl nicht soooo viel.




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> also deutschlandweit,nehmen wir die mitte,dann sind wir in kassel und braunlage/wibe/willingen sind nicht weit...


 Ich hoffe ja, dass sich in WiBe der Schnee zeitig verpisst und ich wenigstens noch vor Beginn des neuen Semesters schonmal die Saison eröffnen kann 




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Das Slayer Treffen findet in Edenkoben statt, da gibts ja die Naturfreundehäuser, in denen man perfekt übernachten kann. War auch schonmal unabhängig vom Slayer Treffen da und war sehr begeistert von der Gegend.


Hehe, das ist gute 10km von meinem Zuhause entfernt  Die Gegend ist klasse, ja.


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Februar 2011)

Hohe Log...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn ihr das echt in der Pfalz machen wollt fände ich es praktisch,wenn es Mitte Juli wäre, denn dann ist dort auch das Citroen-CX-Treffen, da könnte ich auch mal wieder hin. 
Ansonsten ist Braunlage oder Schierke ein prima Ort mit großen Unterkünften, dort sind selbst 100 Leute problemlos machbar. Wer nicht bergauf radeln mag, hat den Wurmberg und ggfs. Schulenberg erreichbar. Dort ist man aber besser in der Vor- oder Nachsaison aufgehoben.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (15. Februar 2011)

Also Pfalz fänd ich gut für nen Treffen, da wär ich dabei!
Am besten zwischen April und Juni, da hab ich keine Klausuren und Wetter sollte gut sein.

@Sebo: Da war ich grad am Sonntag, war wieder ne geile Session (Weinbiet, Kalmit + Hohe Loog ).


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. Februar 2011)

wie wärs mit einem treffen in südlicheren gefilden? Livigno?


----------



## RaceFace89 (15. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass sich in WiBe der Schnee zeitig verpisst und ich wenigstens noch vor Beginn des neuen Semesters schonmal die Saison eröffnen kann



ich war letztes wochenende noch in willingen skifahren und jetzt wirds wieder kälter, also wird das leider so schnell nix


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Februar 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Also Pfalz fänd ich gut für nen Treffen, da wär ich dabei!
> Am besten zwischen April und Juni, da hab ich keine Klausuren und Wetter sollte gut sein.
> 
> @Sebo: Da war ich grad am Sonntag, war wieder ne geile Session (Weinbiet, Kalmit + Hohe Loog ).



Hast du ein Leben!!!  Supergeile Gegend!!! Ludwigsturm fand ich auch noch ganz cool! 
April/ Juni würde mir auch am besten passen wegen Klausuren und Wetter!

In der Pfalz hätten wir also genug Guides, die sich auskennen und sehr gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, die sich nahezu jeder leisten kann! 

Hier mal ein Link zu einem extra Fred.
Wer also Interesse an einem Torque Treffen hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8024806#post8024806


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Februar 2011)

hachja,die schöne pfalz 
eine echt geile heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (15. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hast du ein Leben!!!  Supergeile Gegend!!! Ludwigsturm fand ich auch noch ganz cool!



Joa, man musste sich noch mal was gönnen, vor den jetzt anstehenden fünf Wochen Power-Learning... TM3, Thermo, Maschinenelemente, Mathe + Chemie  juhuu .

Ich hab im externen Thread zum Treffen was geschrieben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem treffen in südlicheren gefilden? Livigno?


 Vermutlich etwas schlecht zu timen. Aber generell schon keine schlechte Idee. Ich will mal wieder nach Pds!




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> ich war letztes wochenende noch in willingen skifahren und jetzt wirds wieder kälter, also wird das leider so schnell nix





Und wenn ich schon grad am rumflennen bin: Habe vor gut 2 Wochen den Vivid für mein Tork bestellt, dauert aber noch bis Anfang März, bis er kommt...


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Februar 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Joa, man musste sich noch mal was gönnen, vor den jetzt anstehenden fünf Wochen Power-Learning... TM3, Thermo, Maschinenelemente, Mathe + Chemie  juhuu .
> 
> Ich hab im externen Thread zum Treffen was geschrieben.



Hört sich stark nach Maschbau an... 
100 Männer, 1 Frau- ich studier Maschinenbau! 
Hab ich hinter mir! Nach dem 2. Semester gewechselt, war nicht ganz mein Ding! Viel zu trocken...!


----------



## RaceFace89 (16. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon grad am rumflennen bin: Habe vor gut 2 Wochen den Vivid für mein Tork bestellt, dauert aber noch bis Anfang März, bis er kommt...



welches tune hast du denn genommen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

B


EDIT: mal was anderes... wohnt hier jemand bei Canyon ums Eck und kÃ¶nnte dort etwas besorgen und dann verschicken oder zum Torque-Treffen mitbringen, wenns denn klappt? Die wollen leider fÃ¼r den Versand von jedem klitzekleinen Schei$$dreck 5,90â¬ Versand kassieren, das sehe ich nicht ein. Und extra deshalb nach Koblenz fahren lohnt sich selbst von Mainz aus mit kostenloser ÃPNV-Nutzung irgendwie nicht - schnellste Verbindung: 1h


----------



## Jobi (16. Februar 2011)

Also am 09. April ist bei Canyon wieder Saisoneröffnung.
Da wird auch eine Freeride-Tour angeboten, bisher immer mit Tibor Simai.
Ist zwar nur eine kleine Runde, so 35 km rum, aber rockt schon mal.
Und Werksführung sowie ein kleines Geschenke-Package gibts da auch immer dazu.
Wer bock hat sollte die Augen offen halten, die Touren sind immer recht schnell ausgebucht.


Noch ne andere Sache.
Ich hab mein Torque ES von dreifach auf zweifach mit KeFü umgebaut.
Könnte ich da nicht ein Schaltwerk mit Medium Cage fahren?
Die neuen Torques haben doch alle maximal den mid Cage, oder irre ich da?
Das ellenlange Ding da stört mich einfach.

Rockt on


----------



## han-sch (16. Februar 2011)

Kann man eigentlich mit zweifach (vorne: 22-36, hinten: 11-34) auch ein sram short fahren?


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Februar 2011)

@ smubob: Solange du bei Kleinzeug bleibst, bring ichs dir mit!

@ Jobi: In Koblenz gibts schon einige lockere Strecken, aber ob sich das lohnt dafür anzureisen?! 

@ frankenbiker: Ich würde zum medium greifen, da das short cage eventuell mit der Kassette kollidieren könnte!?
                       Kanns dir aber nicht genau sagen... Da gibts glaub ich so ne Faustregel...


----------



## Jobi (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mir das mal angeguckt und bei den neubikes von Canyon sieht das so aus:
Bei dreifach haben die den long cage,
bei zweifach medium und bei einfach short.
Ist das überall so?


----------



## han-sch (16. Februar 2011)

wenns soweit ist schau ich mal obs geht, wenn nicht brauch ich halt ein neues schaltwerk

edit: obwohl es könnte gehn.. weil ich fahr ja nicht so rum dass ich vorne auf dem 36er blatt bin und hinten auf dem 34er ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir das mal angeguckt und bei den neubikes von Canyon sieht das so aus:
> Bei dreifach haben die den long cage,
> bei zweifach medium und bei einfach short.
> Ist das überall so?



Ich fahre auch an Medium Cage an meinem ES, vorne 3-fach.


----------



## martin82 (16. Februar 2011)

is zwar nicht das Antrieb Forum aber da wir grad beim Antrieb sind:
Hab vor ein paar Tagen eine neue Kette eingebaut und sie relativ straff gekürzt, fahre auch vorne 2 fach (36,22). Im grossen Blatt läuft alles geschmeidig und einwandfrei, im kleinen jedoch rattert es. Umwerfer ist korrekt eingestellt, am Montageständer seh ich nix schleifen oder so, es rattert eigentlich erst wenn ich drauf sitz und trete, 
vermute das kleine Blatt ist abgefahren und die Kette hängt ein wenig (oder so), muss ein neues her oder kann manns ein wenig bearbeiten?
Jemand nen heissen Tip?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Torque ES von dreifach auf zweifach mit KeFü umgebaut.
> Könnte ich da nicht ein Schaltwerk mit Medium Cage fahren?


Ja.




_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit zweifach (vorne: 22-36, hinten: 11-34) auch ein sram short fahren?


Nein.




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> @ smubob: Solange du bei Kleinzeug bleibst, bring ichs dir mit!


Fein!  Wären nur ein paar Rahmenschutzaufkleber. Habe bisher im Zubehör nix gefunden, was so gut hält wie die originalen von Canyon.


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Februar 2011)

Das stimmt, die sind echt gut! Meinst du die fürs Unterrohr oder die zugeschnittenen fürs Steuerrohr?!
Wie berechnet man das nochmal mit den Zähnen, um ein Cage auszulegen...


----------



## Schmok (16. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#kl da müsste es stehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich bräuchte ich nur 2 oder 3 kleine, nehme dann aber ein komplettes Set inkl. Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe, dann kann ich mir die zuschneiden und damit auch noch 1-2 andere Stellen abkleben.


Kapazität Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: http://www.radlwiki.de/index.php?title=Kapazität&redirect=no


----------



## whurr (17. Februar 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hab vor ein paar Tagen eine neue Kette eingebaut und sie relativ straff gekürzt, fahre auch vorne 2 fach (36,22). Im grossen Blatt läuft alles geschmeidig und einwandfrei, im kleinen jedoch rattert es. Umwerfer ist korrekt eingestellt, am Montageständer seh ich nix schleifen oder so, es rattert eigentlich erst wenn ich drauf sitz und trete,
> vermute das kleine Blatt ist abgefahren und die Kette hängt ein wenig (oder so), muss ein neues her oder kann manns ein wenig bearbeiten?



Wenn das nur unter Last komische Geräusche (und eigentlich auch ein komisches Gefühl) macht, dann könnte es gut sein, dass das kleine Blatt runter ist.
Als Rattern würde ich es nicht beschreiben, aber Geräusche beschreiben ist immer nicht so einfach 

Die Kette rutscht halt erst unter Last richtig ins Zahnbett des Blattes und das hört und fühlt sich komisch an.

Bist Du längere Zeit mit einer gelängten Kette gefahren?
Hab's bei mir im letzten Winter geschafft nach 1500km Kette und kleines Blatt hinzuhunzen (viel Schlamm und viel bergauf).

Bearbeiten geht da nicht. Ist ja zuwenig und nicht zuviel Material übrig. 
Ein SLX (Stahl) gibt's allerdings für 5 und ein XT (Alu) für 10 EUR.


----------



## hoschi23 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
Ich bin momentan am Umbau meines Torques ES7 auf 2fach und Canyon Chainguide, nun hätte ich da mal ne frage:

....wie muß man den Canyon Chainguide ausrichten (sind ja 3 Langlöcher)???


----------



## martin82 (17. Februar 2011)

merci @whurr
naja ein bisschen was mitmachen musste der antrieb schon, aber so viele km waren es dann doch nicht, hatte das rad bergauf meistens am rücken 
trotzdem glaube ich auch dass es am kleinen blatt liegt, wüsste nicht woher es sonst noch kommen sollte... werde mal ein neues probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (17. Februar 2011)

Hi,

hat schon mal jemand den RockShox Monarch der im Torque ES verbaut war geserviced oder servicen lassen ?  

Leider zickt meiner ein wenig. Es fühlt sich an wie ein harter Durchschlag auf die Felge beim fahren mit ca 15-20% Sag - also recht viel Luftdruck. Buchsenspiel würde ich ausschließen, da ich sobald ich den Dämpfer selbst festhalte und bewege nichts spüre, und bei ca 35% Sag das harte anschlagen nicht auftritt. 
Es scheint nur auf den ersten 5-10mm Hub zu sein - könnte hier evtl. luft in der Dämpfung sein ?

Kann mir jemand einen guten Service Partner empfehlen ?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Februar 2011)

ich hatte meine fox gabel grad beim aline shop in rosenheim nach !einer! Woche hatte ich sie wieder und sie haben sich noch entschuldigt, dass sie noch ersatzteile bestellen mussten . die machen dort seit diesem jahr fox service und seit mehreren jahren rock shock service


----------



## eikee (17. Februar 2011)

moin jungs.

Ich hab auf meiner Kassette vom Trailfow einige kleine orangene Stellen. Denke mal, dass das Flugrost ist, oder was meint ihr? Ich benutze son synthetisches Kettenöl für die Kette - das müsste doch eigentlich auch auf die Kassette übertragen werden, oder nicht? Nach jeder Fahrt spritz ich das Bike schön sauber mitm Gartenschlauch, also Salzrückstände ausm Winter könnens auch nicht sein.
Mein Kumpel meinte, dass ichs vielleicht zu gut mit dem Kettenöl gemeint habe und dadurch Feuchtigkeit angezogen wurde. Er hätte sowas all die Jahre noch nie gehabt.

Besteht die Kassette nicht aus rostresistentem Material? und wenn es "nur" Flugrost ist, dann ist das doch eh nur oberflächlich und wird bei Benutzung wieder abgefahren, oder wie ist das?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> Nach jeder Fahrt spritz ich das Bike schön sauber mitm Gartenschlauch, also Salzrückstände ausm Winter könnens auch nicht sein.


Genau daran wirds liegen. Wenn du dein Rad nach jeder Fahrt wässerst, ist es ja kein Wunder, wenn sich irgendwo Rost absetzt. In den Zwischenräumen der Kette, welche ja aus Stahl ist, setzt sich Wasser ab und daher kommen die Rostflecken. Die Kette kannst du bei solcher Behandlung vermutlich auch alle paar hundert Km austauschen, weil sie knarzt wie ein Scheunentor und auch Öl nichts mehr hilft...


----------



## Otterauge (18. Februar 2011)

Na ich spritze meins auch ab... nehme aber Kettenspry mit Teflon drin von Interflon womit ich auch alle Lagerstellen nach dem Abtropfen einsprühe. 

Die Dreckklumpen dran zu lassen muß ich auch nicht haben zumal die gebundene Feuchtigkeit darin viel länger wirken kann im bereich der Schwinge wo es am Übelsten aussieht nach jeder fahrt


----------



## mbonsai (18. Februar 2011)

Ich machs Otterauge nach, kurz abspritzen und dann ein bisschen Teflonspray auf Schräubchen und so.....Kette wird dann auch durch den Lappen gezogen und neu gefettet....also ich kann nur sagen, bis jetzt siehts noch wie neu aus

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2011)

Krass... ich will euch selbstverständlich nicht in eure Gewohnheiten reinreden, aber das halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Ich fahre schon seit knapp 20 Jahren MTB und so einen Aufwand habe ich NIE betrieben - natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Bike nicht völlig im Dreck ersäuft (bei 1 Woche Schlammschlacht in PdS habe ich auch jeden Tag geputzt ) - und ich hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme mit übermäßigem Verschleiß oder Alterung etc. Alle beweglichen Teile halte ich natürlich auch immer sauber und geschmiert (logisch!), aber jedes Mal nass reinigen bringt mMn mehr Schaden als Nutzen, da man Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit an Stellen spült, wo sie sich schön absetzen können. Alleine schon der Aufwand, jedes Mal alles nachzufetten/-ölen ist völlig absurd, man muss doch irgendwo auch ein Bisschen an die Umwelt denken...


----------



## Otterauge (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn es nicht Schlammig ist dann mache ich es auch nicht, aber mit dem Salz usw. habe ich es gemacht. 

Am WE habe ich zb. meine Hammerschmied mal den Freilauf gefettet und wenn ich da den Dreck hätte nicht vorher abgeschpritzt solang er noch leicht abging hätte ich das auch abhacken können

Es ist Natürlich auch Abhängig wie der Fahrinterval ist... da es im Moment nur am WE bei mir geht ist es ja kein großer Aufwand. 

Wenn die Tage länger werden dann wird öfters gefahren und da sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## _Sebo_ (18. Februar 2011)

Spritze meine Karre nach jedem zweiten bis dritten mal fahren ab. Allerdings reinige ich nach jeder Fahrt kurz die Federelemente und Lager... 

Ab aufn Trail... 
Ach, ich liebe Semesterferien!!!


----------



## eikee (18. Februar 2011)

Also gut. Macht halt jeder anders. Ich will mein Bike halt einfach nicht so verschlammt in meine Bude stellen, also muss ich's saubermachen. Werd mir wohl auch mal son Teflonspray für die Kette und Lager kaufen. Und zum Thema zu viel des guten: Wenn man diesem Wartungsplan glaubt http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=560 , soll man nach jeder Fahrt teilweise die Kette, Schaltung und den Antrieb warten ^^ 

Bleibt nur zu klären wer solchen Aufwand betreibt. Ich dachte bis jetzt eigentlich, dass die Gartenschlauchreinigung reicht. Aber naja, Flugrost auf der Kassette ist ja mal nicht so schön.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (19. Februar 2011)

So, für alle Reverb-fahrenden Torque (ES)-Fahrer nochmal eine Alternative zu bisher gezeigten Leitungsverläufen. Geht natürlich nur mit Leitungskürzen (was ja denkbar einfach geht) und einem Stopper (hier ein Kabelbinder).
Benutzt wurden Klebepads für Bremsleitungen, erhältlich in den üblichen Shops. Bis jetzt halten sie.


----------



## Jobi (19. Februar 2011)

Sehr ordentlich!  Werd das auch so machen, erstmal mit Kabelbindern und denn mit den Klebedingern, wenn ich welche besorgt hab.
Hab es ja untenrum probiert, ohne die Leitung zu kürzen, aber das klappt nicht.

Rockt on!


----------



## Otterauge (19. Februar 2011)

Danke, tolle Idee. Wenn meine Reverb ausgetauscht wird mach ich es auch so


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2011)

Servus,
will mir jmd. von euch verraten,wie ich meine vordere dämpferaufnahme aufbekommen?
ist doch eine ganz normale "schraube",oder?
ist mit 12 Nm angezogen aber bei mir verbiegt sich eher der Scrhaubenkopf als das sie aufgehen würde


----------



## martin! (20. Februar 2011)

die sitzt ganz schön stramm und wenn ich mich recht erinner war auch ordentlich kleber drauf.

nach fest kommt ab


----------



## xander_v (20. Februar 2011)

ich und mein freund haben beide die schraube rundgedreht.
die neuen bolzen sehen anders aus damit der inbus tiefer ansetzt.
naja und laut canyon ist da nur ein tröpfchen mittlere schraubensicherung drauf.
keine ahnung was die unter einem tropfen verstehen.
auf garantie ging das ganze natürlich auch nicht, da wir bestimmt den schlüssel falsch angesetzt haben.
canyon eben!
die wissen wie man mit kunden umgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Februar 2011)

Jeder ist nur so gut wie sein Werkzeug. Normaler Imbus ist schon schnell am Ende... Ratsche u. Nuss wirken da Wunder


----------



## Jobi (20. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Jeder ist nur so gut wie sein Werkzeug. Normaler Imbus ist schon schnell am Ende... Ratsche u. Nuss wirken da Wunder



Jep! Kleine Ratsche und ordentliche Nuss und des geht.
Hab ich letzte Woche noch gemacht. Kam mir nicht mal schlimm stramm vor.
Was aber auch an meiner unglaublichen Kraft liegen könnte! 


Rockt on


----------



## xander_v (20. Februar 2011)

ok,
dann war eure nicht so mit schraubensicherung bestrichen wie meine.
ich sage auch nicht das es bei allen so ist, finde es aber komisch das es bei mir und meinem freund aufgetreten ist.
obwohl wir beim zweiten mal mit sehr viel sorgfallt ran gegangen sind.
und der inbus hat sehr stramm gesessen, es lag mit sicherheit nicht am wekzeug.
und wenn die mir dann auch noch einen anderen bolzen zusenden, scheint das ganze kein einzelfall zu sein.

es kann auch sein das es daran liegt das ihr einen 09er rahmen habt, ich rede vom 2010er.


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2011)

ich hab nen 2011 rahmen,hab zuerst mit nem normalen imbus probiert und ann mit der ratsche,hilft beides nichts,bleibt wohl nichta anderes übrig als putt machn un neuen bolzen machen lassen -.-,
was zur hölle müssn die da auch kleber drauf machn


> nach fest kommt ab



oder rund -.-


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2011)

gibts da nich irgendwie nen handwerker tipp?


----------



## martin! (20. Februar 2011)

schraubenkleber löst sich leichter wenn er warm gemacht wird


----------



## xander_v (20. Februar 2011)

der rahmen von 2010 und 2011 ist ja gleich.
kann sein das die beim 2009 andere bolzen benutzt haben.
man kann es noch mit einem torx probieren hat bei mir aber auch nix genutzt.
der bolzen kostet aber glaube nur 3,5.


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2011)

3,5â¬ zuviel,wenn man keine kohle mehr hat 
aber danke fÃ¼r den tipp mit dem warm machn,werds morgen mal probieren...


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Jeder ist nur so gut wie sein Werkzeug. Normaler Imbus ist schon schnell am Ende... Ratsche u. Nuss wirken da Wunder


immer diese vorschnellen superratschläge ...
ich musste bei meinem 10er tork schon zwei mal ne drecksschraube rausbohren, da die einfach viel zu stramm saßen.
proxxon drehmo und normale proxxonschlüssel
die sind A zu krass vorgespannt und B kommt das weiche bzw leichte material dem nicht entgegen ...
canyon hat dies aber nachm halben jahr selber gecheckt und die neuen schrauben sind hochwertiger was die schlüsselaufnahme angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2011)

ja,da muss ich zustimmen,
der Schraubenkopf ist butterweich...
ich verstehs echt net,wie kann man schrauben so fest machn,is doch klar,dass die kaputt gehn,wenn ma die ma öffnen will


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. Februar 2011)

Heißluftföhn, bis der Rahmen glüht!


----------



## Otterauge (21. Februar 2011)

Ja so ist es aber doch. 

Auf eine Nuss wenn ich merke es geht schwer kann man erst mal mit einem Hammer hinten drauf Schlagen. So bekommt man schon oft das Moment hin um sie zu lösen. Ansonsten reist man sie ab und bohrt ein Kernloch rein.

Faustformel = 0,8X Gewinde.. M5 also Ø4,0mm...(Orginal 4,2mm) dann bohrt man 3,5~4,0mm und geht mit dem Gewindeschneider rein... oder wenn man Ø3mm Bohrt mit einem Linksdrallbohrer ggf. kommt das Gewinde ja raus. 

Wenn das Loch gebohrt ist geht meißt die Spannung raus... wenn Natürlich der Kleber so gut ist dann geht halt nur Gewalt


----------



## xander_v (21. Februar 2011)

draufschlagen und erwärmen haben bei mir nix geholfen.
erst aufbohren von hintern und da hat es auch nix gebracht ein neues gewinde zu schneiden.
es hat sich ebenfalls rundgedreht.
die mutter ist 8mm stark, ich habe mit einem 7,5mm bohrer 7mm tief gebohrt und dann mit einem hammer locker gegengeschlagen, der bolzen ist dann vom gewinde abgerissen.

aber hoffentlich klappt es bei dir!


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2011)

Hi @ all

beim Torque (Vertriede) passt da ein Big Betty 2.4 oder ein Muddy Murry in die Schwinge??

Und, ja vielleicht nicht so gaaaanz der richtige Thread, aber welche Bikes (nicht Canyon) sind dem Vertride sehr ähnlich? Wichtig dabei ist:
- 20" Rahmen !!
- Ähnliches Gewicht -> Tourentauglichkeit
- nicht-eingelenker
- 180 mm


Danke


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. Februar 2011)

Die Fragen werden immer besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (21. Februar 2011)

@LB Stefan: In das Vertride passen der Muddy Mary und Big Betty bis zu einer Breite von 2.5 rein.

Alternative zum Torque...fällt mir jetzt spontan das Alutech Fanes ein.


----------



## monkey10 (21. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und, ja vielleicht nicht so gaaaanz der richtige Thread, aber welche Bikes (nicht Canyon) sind dem Vertride sehr ähnlich? Wichtig dabei ist:
> - 20" Rahmen !!
> - Ähnliches Gewicht -> Tourentauglichkeit
> - nicht-eingelenker
> - 180 mm



Richtig, ist der falsche Thread für so eine Frage...

--> Kaufberatung
--> Suchfunktion

sind nur ein paar Lösungsansätze. Es gibt mittlererweile ja einige Alternativen, v.a. wenn für dich nur diese 4 Kriterien wichtig sind...


----------



## Jobi (21. Februar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Richtig, ist der falsche Thread für so eine Frage...



Wer fragt auch schon im Porsche-Forum ob ein Ferrari nicht ne Alternative ist? 

Ich find zum Torque gibt es keine Alternative, das Vertride ist DIE Alternative!

ROCKT ON!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Februar 2011)

Ich bin nach der nun vierten Ausfahrt gestern mit meinem Torque in der "Kalle-Signature-Edition" nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Der Vergleich Porsche - Ferrari hinkt an der Stelle aber ein wenig 

Momentan sind bei mir 2,35" Muddy Marys verbaut. Bei Trockenheit ein akzeptabler Reifen - lasst es aber ja nicht matschig sein...

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## Deleted 118538 (21. Februar 2011)

muddy marys sind doch bei feuchteren bedingungen genial!?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Februar 2011)

Kommt drauf an, womit man vergleicht.


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. Februar 2011)

1000 Km Grenze geknackt und immernoch das gleiche Grinsen vom ersten Tag im Gesicht!!! Das Torque rockt!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Februar 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> muddy marys sind doch bei feuchteren bedingungen genial!?



Das ist einer der miesesten Matschreifen, den ich kenne. 

Im Vergleich zu einem Conti Diesel beispielsweise, bietet er natürlich mehr Grip - aber wie schon von Samy gesagt: es kommt auf den Vergleich drauf an.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (21. Februar 2011)

nicht als matschreifen sondern als reifen für feuchte bedingungen, wer nen matschrefien von schwalbe will sollte eh den dirty dan nehmen. wer aber einen reifen für möglichst viele bodenbedingugne haben möchte kommt meiner meinung nach an dem mm nicht vorbei


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2011)

Wollte jetzt hier keine reifendiskussion lostreten. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Info zur reifenbreite. 

Mhm das alutech gefällt mir jetzt mal gar nicht so aber trotzdem danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> 3,5 zuviel,wenn man keine kohle mehr hat
> aber danke für den tipp mit dem warm machn,werds morgen mal probieren...




 Ich bekomm den §&$§)&?""§(I$% Bolzen einfach nicht los -.-
weder mit Fön noch mit Lötkolben.
und Canyon antwortet mir auch nicht auf meine Mail


----------



## Jobi (21. Februar 2011)

So wehrte Leserschaft!
Der Umbau ist abgeschlossen!!!







Das Cockpit!






Die Kettenführung von Kuka_Berlin






So, und die Teileliste:

Lenker Spank Royala Stick
Spank Lock on Griffe
Vorbau auch Spank
Spacer Sixpack
Sattelklemme Hope
Sattelstütze Reverb
Dämpfer Marzocci Roco Air
Bashguard E13
36 Kettenblatt von Blackspire
Kettenführung aus Carbon!!! von Kuka_Berlin
Pedale Crank Brothers 5050 (werden getauscht wenn ich was in gold finde)

Demnächst dann goldene Decals und goldene Schaltröllchen fürs Schaltwerk.

Danke für Eure Meinung.

Rockt on...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Wenn die Tage länger werden dann wird öfters gefahren und da sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus


Gut, das beruhigt mich 




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Ab aufn Trail...
> Ach, ich liebe Semesterferien!!!


Ich bin ja normal ein eher freundlicher Zeitgenosse, aber... halts Maul!! 
(noch 1 (böse) Klausur und 2 Hausarbeiten, bis ich mal halbwegs von "Semesterferien" sprechen kann)




xander_v schrieb:


> ich und mein freund haben beide die schraube rundgedreht.
> die neuen bolzen sehen anders aus damit der inbus tiefer ansetzt.
> naja und laut canyon ist da nur ein tröpfchen mittlere schraubensicherung drauf.
> keine ahnung was die unter einem tropfen verstehen.
> ...


Ich will demnächst bei meinem 2009er einen Vivid Coil einbauen (wurde heute verschickt ). Als ich die Tage zufällig mal auf die Dämpferbolzen geschaut habe, habe ich gesehen, dass der Kopf des vorderen schon gut vergewaltigt ist - "original" von Canyon!!  Werde denen mal Bilder schicken, wenn die sich nicht bereit erklären, die (ohne Rad hinschicken oder so ne Kacke) zu ersetzen, werde ich mich mal wieder etwas beleidigend hier im Forum über die Kollegen äußern müssen


----------



## Otterauge (22. Februar 2011)

Jetzt steht es mit Neustadterde im Keller ungepflegt...


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja normal ein eher freundlicher Zeitgenosse, aber... halts Maul!!
> (noch 1 (böse) Klausur und 2 Hausarbeiten, bis ich mal halbwegs von "Semesterferien" sprechen kann)


 Dann viel Erfolg!!! 
Heute werd ich wohl mal eine Pause machen, nachdem ich die letzten 4 Tage fahren war... 
cheerz


----------



## Flash_Gordon (22. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> So wehrte Leserschaft!
> Der Umbau ist abgeschlossen!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na das nenn ich dann mal konsequent Gold bling bling.
Schau mal nach den Answer Rove Fr - Pedalen, vielleicht passen die ja noch.
Sauberes Gerät!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Jetzt steht es mit Neustadterde im Keller ungepflegt...


Meins mit einer leckeren Klausentaler Fangopackung 




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg!!!
> Heute werd ich wohl mal eine Pause machen, nachdem ich die letzten 4 Tage fahren war...
> cheerz


Merci! Ich glaube, ich werde die kompletten Semesterferien aufm Bike verbringen...


----------



## martin! (22. Februar 2011)

mein torque macht die kompletten semesterferien urlaub in koblenz


----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich dann mal konsequent Gold bling bling.
> Schau mal nach den Answer Rove Fr - Pedalen, vielleicht passen die ja noch.
> Sauberes Gerät!



Yeah, und denn die Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel in Gold, die Sram X.O in Gold und die Spank Subrosa mit goldenen Hope Naben, und und und....
Der Wunschzettel ist lang und teuer.
Mal sehen was noch so geht.

Rockt on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (22. Februar 2011)

kukas kettenführung sieht topp aus!
wie dick ist die carbonplatte etwa?


----------



## pillemaen (22. Februar 2011)

@ Jobi: Welchen Roco hast du den in deinem Torque? WC oder TST? Und bist du damit zufrieden? Ich will dieses Jahr noch meine DHX 5 Air rausschmeissenâ¦


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Februar 2011)

So langsam werd ich echt stinkig.
6!â¬ fÃ¼r nen neuen Bolzen, den ich nichtmal montiern kann, da er einfach nicht rauswill,soll ich bezahlen und dann wird einem noch (indirekt natÃ¼rlich) handwerkliche Ungeschicklichkeit und Unwissen vorgeworfen


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

ich habe es dir ja gesagt!
zu dumm zum werkzeug benutzen
dank solcher aktionen von canyon war das mit sicherheit mein letztes rad von denen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Februar 2011)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Jahr noch meine DHX 5 Air rausschmeissen



Was passt Dir denn nicht an dem / was sollte er Deiner Meinung nach besser machen?


----------



## pillemaen (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mit dem leider das Problem, dass er mir zu sehr durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht und das selbst mit maximalem Druck im Piggy. Die Druckstufendichtung wurde auch schon nach 3 Monaten getauscht und irgendwie bin ich mit dem Teil einfach nicht ganz so glücklich.  Hab jetzt schon von mehreren Leuten in meiner Gewichtsklasse (~85kg) gehört, dass die das selbe Problem haben und dann entweder zu Coil, oder eben auf Roco Air bzw. Vivid Air umgestiegen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

ich bin aus dem selben grund auf den vivid air umgestiegen.
macht einen besseren eindruck als der dhx, konnte es aber auf grund des wetters noch nicht komplett testen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Februar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> dank solcher aktionen von canyon war das mit sicherheit mein letztes rad von denen.




Ebenfalls, man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Robsen (22. Februar 2011)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem leider das Problem, dass er mir zu sehr durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht .



besserer vorschlag, bzw. lösung des problems: nicht den dämpfer tauschen, sondern den Rahmen!


----------



## pillemaen (22. Februar 2011)

sag das mal meinen Geldbeutel 

da bau ich mir lieber erstmal noch nen anderen Dämpfer ein, weil so ist es teilweise wirklich nervig, grad bei kurzen, kräftigen Sprints

@Robsen: wenn du mit mir dein Session tauschen möchtest?! von mir aus liebend gern


----------



## martin82 (22. Februar 2011)

@pillemaen,
schau mal in den tech talk federung und co, und such dort den das dhx air tuning für mehr mittleren federweg, hat bei einigen leuten gut funktioniert, bei mir auch....


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

die labern bei canyon ein zeug!
je nach tageslaune und wie es denen gerade passt vareiert das auch noch.
ich hatte mal mit einem herren gesprochen weil ich mein rad wegen der wippe einschicken wollte.
viele hier im forum meinte sie hätten sich einen werkstatt termin geben lassen.
das gleiche wollte ich auch.
aber nein das geht nicht und wie ich mir das vorstellen würde waren die antworten.
ich meinte das ich das rad 3 tage vor dem termin abschicke und dann ist es pünktlich da und das es schon andere leute hier aus dem forum ebenso gemacht hätten.
die antwort war das er noch nie von sowas gehört habe.
worauf ich wieder antortete das es bei toxoholics auch so funktioniert.
leider konnte er sich das nicht vorstellen und die seien ja auch viel kleiner als canyon.
kleiner schon aber bei dem aufkommen was die in deutschland an fox federelementen warten und reparieren müssen ist das im vergleich zu canyon wahrscheinlich ein witz.

meine probleme gingen ja schon loß bevor das fahrrad bei mir angekommen ist.

aber die idee mit dem neuen rahmen ist natürlich auch fein


----------



## pillemaen (22. Februar 2011)

hab ich schon gesehn, wer ich bei Gelegenheit (nach den Klausuren) mal noch testen, allerdings denke ich, dass das doch eher nur eine Übergangslösung sein kann.

Wie lange hast du die Lösung den schon am laufen (fahren)


----------



## martin82 (22. Februar 2011)

habs fast die ganze letzte Saison so gefahren, die war allerdings im Juli dann wegen einer ganz grossen Klausur auch vorbei  bin eigentlich mit der perfomance ganz zufrieden - doch ich hab nur den monarch und eben den dhx air vorher als vergleich - gegen den monarch top gegen den alten dhx air besser. Alle anderen Aussagen wären Überinterpretiertes Geschwafel  . Mein Prob ist eher dass ich so nen DHX air aus nem Spezi hab und der kein Ventil fürs Piggyback hat - deshalb bringt mein pro pedal nicht wirklich was. find ich aber auch zweitrangig...


----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> kukas kettenführung sieht topp aus!
> wie dick ist die carbonplatte etwa?



Ist etwa 5mm dick. Hab ne E13 Rolle von der Heim 2 drauf.
Die hab ich denn etwas nachbearbeitet und die geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## pillemaen (22. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich ja dann schonmal nicht schlecht an. Dann werde ich wohl in 2 Wochen mal einen Nachmittag in Keller und Garten mit Basteln verbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

pillemaen schrieb:


> @ Jobi: Welchen Roco hast du den in deinem Torque? WC oder TST? Und bist du damit zufrieden? Ich will dieses Jahr noch meine DHX 5 Air rausschmeissenâ¦



Ist der 2010er WC, der TST hat die falsche LÃ¤nge fÃ¼r das ES.
Brauchte ja nen 222 x 70 DÃ¤mpfer, und hab jetzt 170 mm Hub am Heck!
Die Serie hat ja nur 63,5 mm Hub.

Hab den allerdings noch nicht fahren kÃ¶nnen, haben Schnee und Frost im HunsrÃ¼ck,
den Erfahrungsberich kriegt Ihr in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen.

Rockt on!!!


----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja dann schonmal nicht schlecht an. Dann werde ich wohl in 2 Wochen mal einen Nachmittag in Keller und Garten mit Basteln verbringen




Aber kannst doch jetzt auch die von Canyon nehmen?
Ich hatte mir die bei Kuka_Berlin bestellt, kurz bevor das Canyon Teil zu haben war.
Billiger ist das Carbon Teil auch nicht.
Aber weil wir ja alle Grammfuchser sind, kommt so ein Carbon Stück am Bike natürlich voll geil!!!

Aber egal was Du machst, Hauptsache schrauben!

Rock on!


----------



## pillemaen (22. Februar 2011)

nein, das hat sich auf den DHX bezogenâ¦ ich hab nen Stinger als KeFÃ¼ und bin damit wirklich zufrieden


----------



## martin! (22. Februar 2011)

@ jobi  danke

@ xander_v

ja, manchmal würd ich die am liebsten durch den hörer ziehen.. jeden tag was neues 
wäre prima wenn das mit den werkstattterminen klappen würde. verstehe auch nicht wo das problem ist. wenn das rad da 3 monate rumsteht hilfts auch keinem.
kundenzufriedenheit erzeugt man anders.


----------



## Jobi (23. Februar 2011)

Hey, der Fred steht mir zu weit unten.
Da muss ich mit'n Smartfon ja schon scrollen.
Aber jetzt gehts ja schon wieder.

Rockt on...


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Februar 2011)

Bolzen is nu endlich draußen 
musste den kopf abfräsen...
lag auch nicht an der mutter,die ließ sich schon fast allein vom bolzen drehn,
der Bolzen war zu fest in den "abstandshaltern" -.-

naja,hauptsach draußen...


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Februar 2011)

kann mir einer von euch sagen,was ich alles abschrauben muss,um den dämpfer in der hand zu halten?


----------



## martin! (24. Februar 2011)

nur die beiden schrauben die den halten, die oben am rahmen und die eine an der wippe


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Februar 2011)

also der obere bolzen is nu draußen un hinüber XD
der untere is auch draußen,bekomm den dämpfer aber nicht raus,kann es sein,dass die unteren "Platzhalter" auch ind er wippe sitzen?

Edit: Dämpfer ist draußen,danke leuts,für eure unterstützung und hilfsbereitschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (24. Februar 2011)




----------



## Jobi (24. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch! 

Dann noch viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was die Laufräder von Dt Swiss f550 wert sind?
sind am Demo 8 2011 verbaut...
cheerz


----------



## Otterauge (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

überlege meine Crossmax SX zu Verkaufen. Ich merke das ich immer wilder fahre und denke meine 110kg könnten vielleicht mehr unterm Hintern gebrauchen.

Von einem bekannten könnte ich die Swiss FR 440 mit Fr 6.1 in 32loch bekommen... ist das aber eine Verbesserung. Finde nichts über die Laufräder aber in Schwarz gefallen die mir und würden gut an mein weißes Torque passen.

Hinten habe ich leider nur 10mm würde es aber auch Auffräsen für eine 12mm Steckachse.

Ach so... Wild definiere ich für mich und meine 41jahre... Sprünge auch mal mit 1m Absatz und wer bremst verliert 

Hat schon jemand seine Schwinge am ES aufgebohrt für eine 12er Steckachse... ist die Schraube oder Klemmung im größeren Durchmesser wie die Normalen 5mm Schnellspanner?
Denke mit 12er ist noch mehr Steifigkeit zu erwarten..?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2011)

Die 6.1 waren vor ein zwei Jahren sehr weich, da gabs ja immer viel Ärger mit Leuten, die darin nach der ersten Ausfahrt Beulen hatten. Meine sind mehr oder weniger achteckig, das stört im Park aber nicht. Ich find die aber insgesamt nicht soo toll. 

Die Schwinge tät ich nicht auffeilen. 
Es gibt doch Umbausätze? 
Die Steifigkeit kommt ja aus der Verbindung mit den breiten Ausfallenden mit der Maxle/Schraubachse. Verwindet sich die Schwinge mit Schnellspanner so arg?

PPS: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-L-Satz-Nubuk-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item564148e7d4

wenn das die richtigen supra d sind, ist das sehr interessant für dich!


----------



## Otterauge (25. Februar 2011)

Nee du ist spüre nicht von Verwindung, dachte nur es wäre besser da man größere Lagerdurchmesser ggf. in den Laufrädern verbaut.

Ich habe auch bissher keine Probleme mit den SX ... wenn der Tag lang ist kommt man aber manchmal auf Ideen

Hätte irgenwie gerne Schwarze oder Weiße Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn du es schaffst, die Crossmax mit deinem anvisierten Fahrstil zu Klump zu fahren, kaufe ich dir den Rest ab.
Bedenke auch, daß du mehr Gewicht an den Laufrädern sofort (negativ) merken wirst.


----------



## Otterauge (25. Februar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PPS: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-L-Satz-Nubuk-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item564148e7d4
> 
> wenn das die richtigen supra d sind, ist das sehr interessant für dich!



Sehr günstig das ganze... da könnte ich spasses halber mal zuschlagen... ansonsten kommen die in das Dirtbike von mein Sohnemann..

@Flash_Gordon

Ich denke nicht sie zu schrotten... bin zwar ambitioniert aber bevor ich anfange zu fliegen wird in China kein Reiß mehr angebaut


----------



## Michael140 (25. Februar 2011)

ich hab zwar angst, jetzt gleich ausgelacht zu werden, aber ich habe da ein Problem....

Ich bekomme die vordere Schaltung an meinem Torque einfach nicht eingestellt. Rauf aufs große Blatt geht sehr geschmeidig, aber runder aufs kleine will nicht so recht gehen. unter Last und dann noch auf dem kleinsten hinten, geht fast garnicht. Ich habe eine 2fach slx kurbel und xt-schalthebel. Der Umwerfer ist ebenfalls ein xt. Kann man etwas beim anbringen des Umwerfert am rahmen falsch machen? Ich habe ihn mit zwei schrauben am rahmen angebracht. Beim e-type waren nur zwei schrauben und eine längliche Mutter dabei. Ich habe einfach die zweite Schraube und die schwarze unterlegscheibe aus plastik um eine Mutter aus der Schraubenkiste ergänzt.....

bestimmt bin ich einfach nur ....


----------



## crimsoncolsan (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Forum bin ganz neu hier und habe folgende Frage: 

ich werde mir ca in einem Monat das 2011er Trailflow kaufen. nachdem ich mich durch den kompletten strive vs torque thread gelesen habe, bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen dass ich mit dem trailflow mehr spaß haben werde...
das einzige was ich in zukunft dazukaufen werde (abgesehen von einer vario stütze) ist ein leichterer LRS sowie leichtere reifen für die "normalen" endurotouren und die jetzt verbauten würde ich dann für evebtuelle parkbesuche benutzen. 
die frage ist jetzt welche LRS ihr empfehlen würdet? bei der bereifung dachte ich an Fat albert/muddy mary combination???
zum budget: ich suche auf jeden fall etwas bezahlbares (-> student) mit guter preis/leistung, kann man LRS auch gut gebraucht kaufen? oder ist davon eher abzuraten?

so danke für die antworten
gruß


----------



## ohschda (26. Februar 2011)

Also ich weiß zwar nicht was du unter günstig und Studentenfreundlich bei einem LRS verstehst, denke aber hier wird etwas dabei sein:

-Fun Works 3-Way mit ZTR Flow (hab ich bin damit super zufrieden) ca. 350-380

- Veltec V-Two (sehr gut getestet als Enduro LRS) ca. 280

und als letztes, die einen finden es gut die anderen nicht. Den LRS Konfigurator von www. superstarcomponents.com. Hat ein Kumpel von mir und ich hab auch davon noch nichts schlechtes gehört. Sehr Farbenfroh und definitiv schwer schlagbar im Preis.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

Schau dazu lieber im Laufradforum, insbesondere felix hilft immer gerne und er baut dir auch einen LRS. 
Leider gibts die obigen Nubuks mit Supra D nicht für 12mm Achse. Wenn du daher neue Naben willst, bleibt eigentlich nur Hope (ja ok Veltec, aber ich würde dafür nicht viel Geld ausgeben...) . 
ZTR Flow wenns leicht und für Notubes sein soll, oder die Supra D. 
Entscheidend finde ich die Einspeichqualität. Die ist bei den Laufrädern von Canyon nicht so toll. 

Ich hab schon einige LRS gebraucht gekauft - da darf man dann bei der (gleichmässigen) Speichenspannung nicht zimperlich sein  und sollte auch selbst zentrieren können. 

Reifen sind viel Geschmackssache, ich find Schwalbe nicht so toll, die hol ich mir immer nur gebraucht zum Runterreiten.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (26. Februar 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar angst, jetzt gleich ausgelacht zu werden, aber ich habe da ein Problem....
> 
> Ich bekomme die vordere Schaltung an meinem Torque einfach nicht eingestellt. Rauf aufs große Blatt geht sehr geschmeidig, aber runder aufs kleine will nicht so recht gehen. unter Last und dann noch auf dem kleinsten hinten, geht fast garnicht. Ich habe eine 2fach slx kurbel und xt-schalthebel. Der Umwerfer ist ebenfalls ein xt. Kann man etwas beim anbringen des Umwerfert am rahmen falsch machen? Ich habe ihn mit zwei schrauben am rahmen angebracht. Beim e-type waren nur zwei schrauben und eine längliche Mutter dabei. Ich habe einfach die zweite Schraube und die schwarze unterlegscheibe aus plastik um eine Mutter aus der Schraubenkiste ergänzt.....
> 
> bestimmt bin ich einfach nur ....


 
Du hast ein Torque und damit kannst den Umwerfer eh nur am Adapter an der Schwinge befestigen, dann kann man nix falsch machen.

Du hast die Anschlageinstellschrauben des 3-fach-Umwerfers an die 2-fach-Kurbel richtig(!) angepaßt? Dier Bowdenzug ist auf dem kleinen Blatt ordentlich straff? Dann müßte es auch gehen.
Etwas optimaler ist nebenbei gesagt eben der spezielle 2-fach-Umwerfer der SLX. Sitzt näher am großen Blatt und führt die Kette auch enger.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Februar 2011)

Richtig eingestellt im Sinne von:
1. Den inneren Anschlag ohne Zug auf dem grossen kb und hinten kleinstes ritzel eingestellt
2. Zugeingespannt 
3. Äußeren Anschlag eingestellt mit kleinstem Blatt und größtem ritzel
Oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?
Das mit dem zweifach slx habe ich schon als Plan b im
Sinn. Aber das Problem ist ja das runterschauten unter Last. Wenn mir die Kette abspringen würde, weil das grosse blatt fehlt....


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

Du hast zuviel Spannung auf dem Zug.
Nach rechts und links sind es die Begrenzerschrauben - aber fürs "mittlere" Blatt ist es die Zugspannung, über welche die Position des Leitbleches bestimmt wird.
Die Zugführung am Umwerfer ist korrekt?


----------



## Michael140 (26. Februar 2011)

Stellt man das leitblech den für das grosse Blatt so ein, als ob es das dritte Blatt wäre? Die zugspannung ist nicht sehr hoch. Aber ich check das noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

Nein, den Begrenzer drehst du natürlich rüber - hast du auch den inneren Begrenzer weit genug rüber gedreht? Wenn das Leitblech nicht weit genug nach innen kommt, liegt es entweder an der Zugspannung oder am Begrenzer.  Oder der Umwerfer sitzt aus irgendeinem Grund mit Trägerplatte zuweit rechts.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Februar 2011)

Also nur noch mal zum Verständnis. Erst Stelle ich die Innenseite des Bleches mit der L Schraube na an die Kette. D.h Blech Links von der Kette. Danach äußeres blech ( rechts von Kette) mit h


----------



## Michael140 (26. Februar 2011)

So, einmal Daumen drücken bitte


----------



## Michael140 (26. Februar 2011)

Egal was ich anstelle. Es geht nicht. Das kann doch nicht sein. Also probieren wir mal den slx 2fach....


----------



## Jobi (27. Februar 2011)

Also jetzt muss ich nochmal fragen, Du hast hinten das kleinste Ritzel und willst vorne auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten?
Das ist jetzt nicht die optimale Kettenlinie! 
Wenn du von einem größeren ritzel hinten ausgehst wird das besser klappen.
So denk ich mir das.

Rock on...


----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Moin! Ja, das ist richtig. Kleinstes Ritzel bei größtem Blatt der 2fach SLX. Optimal ist das bestimmt nicht, aber bis jetzt war es bei keinem Rad ein Problem. Solange ich sitze, geht es ja auch. Nur im stehen geht es nicht solange ich pedaliere. Wenn ich kurz aufhöre zu tretten, dann gehts wieder. Der Umwerfer zuckt auch bei einem "misslungenem" Schaltvorgang. So als ob der nicht könnte aber wollte. Auch wenn ich auf einem der mitteren Ritzel bin, so ist es nicht gerade berauschend


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2011)

Also bei 36-11? Da müsste es doch eigentlich am ehesten klappen? Und der Umwerfer geht echt nicht weiter nach links rüber?

Naja - vielleicht jemand nen Tip warum es bei mir bei sehr steil bergauf auf dem 22er Kettenblatt immer Chainsuck gibt? Kette ist ne neue Connex (Drecksding...) und Kettenblatt ist neuwertig.


----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Ne, mehr Links geht nicht. Dann schleift die Kette. Dabei ist eindreifach umwerfer auch am playzone.... 
Ich bin ratlos


----------



## -Soulride- (27. Februar 2011)

Slx-Kurbel richtig montiert? Da muss mein ich mindestens ein Spacer drunter. Damit wär dein Kettenblatt weiter aussen und dein Umwerfer indirekt "weiter links"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Laut Anleitung muss ein spacer auf der rechten Seite rein. Keine Ahnung ob ich da noch einen zweiten zusätzlich verbauen sollte bzw darf.


----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Bringt das denn überhaupt was mit dem zusätzlichem spacer? Schliesslich habe ich den äusseren Anschlag schon sehr sehr nah am der Kette. Noch näher und es schleift heftig.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Februar 2011)

Nur einen Spacer montieren. Niemals zwei!

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Das denk ich mir auch..... Vielleicht hat ja der umwerfer ne Macke. Würde mich nicht wundern, da ich immer so ein glück habe. Der lrs war übrigens Hope pro 2 mit v-two Felgen. Die Lyrik macht beim hochziehen des vorderrades auch Geräusche. Hs und ls scheinen ohne Funktion. Es läuft also gerade alles wie immer ;0)  Ich hab eben mal den zweifach slx zusammen mit rubber queens geordert. Damit hat es bei meinem Norco auch funktioniert. Also mit dem slx... Hoffe immer noch auf 15,0 kg ;0)

Seit ihr nach dem Winter auch immer so platt? Ich bekomme kaum Druck auf die Kette. MaxV auf Asphalt sind ca. 25 km/h 
Oder es ist das alter....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Februar 2011)

Alter, Winter, Weihnachtsspeck .. da spielen einige Faktoren eine Rolle. Vorteilhaft war für mich, dass ich über den Winter durch ge(snow-)biket bin 

Mein Torque ist ja auch ein ehemals Playzone. Was sagt denn Canyon zu deinem Problem?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2011)

Ein Shimano Bauteil hat NIE eine Macke. NIENIENIE.

Mich macht der Winterpokal auch immer so fertig  ....einfach leichter rollende Reifen drauf und schwupps ist man schneller  (am Alter liegt es nur dass man nicht nach drei Tagen von null auf hundert fit ist)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja niemals!!!! Meine IT behauptet das auch immer von ihren PCs ;0)
Das mit den reifen glaub ich gerne. Ich habe gerade die bontrager fr4 drauf. Besser als jedes rollentraining. Ich hoffe das die Contis besser sind. Auf Schwalbe hab ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gestern den Vivid in mein 2009er Torque gebaut. Original waren am hinteren Bolzen, also dem in der Wippe, so dünne U-Scheiben Links und rechts der Buchsen, mit dem Vivid haben die nicht mehr dazwischen gepasst. Ich vermute mal, so lange an der Stelle kein Spiel ist, sollte es ja wurst sein, ob die drunter sind?


----------



## Michael140 (27. Februar 2011)

Welchen vivid? Air oder coil?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (27. Februar 2011)

da sollten keine unterlegscheiben drinnen sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Welchen vivid? Air oder coil?










_chilla_ schrieb:


> da sollten keine unterlegscheiben drinnen sein.


Dachte ich mir doch... vermutlich nur wieder irgendwelche nicht vorhandene Maßhaltigkeit ausgeglichen  Waren übrigens so hauchdünne Scheiben wie die Shims zum Einstellen von IS-Bremssätteln.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (27. Februar 2011)

als ich nach der ersten woche ausgeschalgene buchsen hatte haben die erstmal gesagt ich soll unterlegscheiben reinstopfen


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> als ich nach der ersten woche ausgeschalgene buchsen hatte haben die erstmal gesagt ich soll unterlegscheiben reinstopfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2011)

Servus ihr Leuts,
ich steh grad vor der LRS-Wahl und kann mich farblich nicht so recht entscheiden...was meint ihr?
schwarz behalten (Sun Ringle Abbah + DT540) - schon etwas leicht verbeult und ein bisschen schwer...
den roten (DT E2200 ~ 180g leichter, 265â¬)
einen weiÃen (z.b. Hope Pro II + Spank Subrosa in weiÃ / wird nicht leichter sein)
Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Meinungen


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Februar 2011)

rot oder schwarz


----------



## Bench (28. Februar 2011)

imho eindeutig Schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (28. Februar 2011)

Schwarz!
Rot sieht unschön aus, weiß würde noch gehen.


----------



## cliomare (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

werde mir vl. einen Diverse Dueler Dämpfer ins Torque hängen.

Was für eine Federhärte braucht man bei rund 80 Kg Abfahrtsgewicht und FR/DH Einsatzbereich (Titanfeder)?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall kein weiss. Schwarz finde ich auch am besten


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2011)

Schwarz. Weiss ist sowas von gehtnicht.
Silber anodisiert wär aber mal schön oldschool...


----------



## Michael140 (1. März 2011)

Ich bin auch für schwarz


----------



## kNiRpS (1. März 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde mir vl. einen Diverse Dueler Dämpfer ins Torque hängen.
> 
> Was für eine Federhärte braucht man bei rund 80 Kg Abfahrtsgewicht und FR/DH Einsatzbereich (Titanfeder)?



http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

federhärte für ne titanfeder ist die gleiche wie bei ner stahlfeder.


----------



## cliomare (1. März 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
> 
> federhärte für ne titanfeder ist die gleiche wie bei ner stahlfeder.




Danke,
genau das hab ich gesucht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich steh grad vor der LRS-Wahl und kann mich farblich nicht so recht entscheiden...was meint ihr?
> schwarz behalten (Sun Ringle Abbah + DT540) - schon etwas leicht verbeult und ein bisschen schwer...
> den roten (DT E2200 ~ 180g leichter, 265â¬)
> einen weiÃen (z.b. Hope Pro II + Spank Subrosa in weiÃ / wird nicht leichter sein)


Ich finde schwarze Parts IMMER gut und eigentlich auch fast immer am besten, siehe mein Torque. Bei deinem finde ich aber die roten Felgen besser (wobei ich rot elox besser fÃ¤nde als das der DT). Schwarze Rahmen finde ich einfach tÃ¶dlich langweilig, wenn nicht noch irgendeine Farbe dran ist und das Rot wiederholt sich ja auch mehrfach. Mit den E2200 machst du qualitativ auch nix falsch (wenn du sie gÃ¼nstig kriegst). Die Hope Pro II sind zwar top, aber von den Subrosa wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall die Finger weg lassen! Die Teile sind viel zu schwer, knicken an den Flanken gerne mal ein und da sie nur lackiert sind, sehen sie relativ schnell aus wie sau. Ausserdem sind weiÃe Felgen an (fast) jedem Bike einfach nur hÃ¤sslich...


----------



## DailyRaider (1. März 2011)

Rot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (1. März 2011)

Abend Zusammen!
Habe mal eine Frage, wollte mein Bike wieder fit für die neue Saison machen und habe mir für meine Truvativ Hussefelt-Kurbel (2Fach) neue Ritzel bestellt, das 36Blatt (leider für 3Fach-Kurbeln) passt aber leider nicht auf die innenseite der Kurbel, sondern nur dahin wo der Bashguard montiert wird. Wenn ich den Bashguard weglasse und das Kettenblatt an den äußeren Montagepunkten montiere, kann es da beim Schalten probleme geben oder soll ich es besser wieder zurück schicken?

Danke im Voraus!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Mit den E2200 machst du qualitativ auch nix falsch (wenn du sie günstig kriegst). ...



Danke schonmal,
was wäre günstig? Habe den Satz mit 10mm RWS Achse hinten und Zahnscheibenfreilauf für 265 bekommen...klang nach einem Schnäppchen, noch mit Rückgabeoption. Allerdings tendiere ich zu behalten  mal ein bisschen Farbe ans Bike bringen  Und Rot passt auch zu meiner Jacke


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was wäre günstig? Habe den Satz mit 10mm RWS Achse hinten und Zahnscheibenfreilauf für 265 bekommen...klang nach einem Schnäppchen, noch mit Rückgabeoption.


Ja, das ist ok.
Ich persönlich bin jetzt nicht sooo der DT-Fan, daher hätte ich für das Geld vermutlich etwas anderes gekauft. Mit Actionsports-Hausmarke-Naben würdest du für etwa das gleiche Geld einen LRS mit vergleichbarer Stabilität und 350g weniger kriegen...! Für 100 mehr nochmal 100g weniger. Alternativ für 180 einen sehr stabilen LRS mit 150g mehr und in extrem schicker Optik (rot elox statt Lack). Meine persönlichen Favoriten wären selbst konfigurierte mit Hope Pro II, da ich mit denen seit Jahren sehr zufrieden bin, Sapim Race Speichen, Alu Nippeln und Track Mack als stabile Option (2035g/330) oder Nope Enduro 911 als leichtere Option (1835g/370).


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. März 2011)

sagt mal,wie lnag brauch canyon bei euch,um nen mail zu beantworten?
ich warte nun schon 3 tage auf die rechnung für meinen dämpferbolzen, dieses WE kann ich wohl vergessen


----------



## kNiRpS (2. März 2011)

anrufen...geht immer am schnellsten


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. März 2011)

hallo, bin 1,83 mit SL 84cm. welche größe soll ich beim torque 9.0 vertride nehmen? pps sagt M (pps berücksichtigt ausschließlich die schrittlänge; ab 87 springt die empf. rh. dann auf L um), mehrere bekannte raten zu L. das bikse soll vorwiegend rollend fortbewegt werden und nicht fliegend... 

danke schon mal für die infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (3. März 2011)

m ich fahre es mit 186cm und sl 89cm


----------



## _Sebo_ (3. März 2011)

ich fahre L bei 187cm und 89cm!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (3. März 2011)

hmm kommt drauf an was man mag mir gefällt die größe so


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2011)

Wir sollten das mal in einer Tabelle sammeln und oben im Canyon Forum verlinken, damit nicht alle 3 Tage jemand fragen muss...


----------



## eikee (4. März 2011)

fänd ich auch ne gute idee.lässt sich das iwie machen - bzw gibts da ne Form für (sowas wie bei ner Umfrage o.Ä.)?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. März 2011)

die transition biker haben einfach das so geschrieben:
_chilla_/186cm/89cm/M/80kg/Manitou Evolver/x-bar

und einer hat dann alle in eine tabelle eingefügt


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> die transition biker haben einfach das so geschrieben:
> _chilla_/186cm/89cm/M/80kg/Manitou Evolver/x-bar
> 
> und einer hat dann alle in eine tabelle eingefügt



Da fehlt dann aber noch die Angabe welches Torque, wieviel Sag und wieviel Klicks Druck-/Zugstufe. Und ob man lieber Tour oder Park fährt. 
Das ist nur was für Leute, die gerne Statistiken lesen...

x-bar fahre ich übrigens auch  oder ne ist boo-bar:

cxfahrer/202cm/100cm/XL/2008FR/87kg/Manitou EvolverISX6/165-75psi bzw. Manitou SwingerX4/400lbs-75psi/DuroluxTAD120-180/5,5bar


----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. März 2011)

mit x-bar hatte ich den luftdruck im dämpfer gemeint den weiß ich nicht auswendig ^^ ah gabel fehlt noch also:
_chilla_/186cm/89cm/M/2009FR/80kg/Manitou Evolver/x-bar/Fox 36 VAN RC2/grün


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab meinen DHX RC4 ausgebaut und mit neue Buchsen versehen.
weiß hier jemand mit welchen Drehmoment der DHX RC4 angezogen wird??oder einfach nur "Fest"!
hab da nichts auf der Canyon Homepage gefunden!
danke
gruß,Stefan


----------



## mucmuc (4. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da fehlt dann aber noch die Angabe welches Torque, wieviel Sag und wieviel Klicks Druck-/Zugstufe. Und ob man lieber Tour oder Park fährt.
> Das ist nur was für Leute, die gerne Statistiken lesen...
> 
> 
> cxfahrer/202cm/100cm/XL/2008FR/87kg/Manitou EvolverISX6/165-75psi bzw. Manitou SwingerX4/400lbs-75psi/DuroluxTAD120-180/5,5bar




finde ich aber prinzipiell eine gute idee - dann kann man auch schön vergleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (4. März 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab meinen DHX RC4 ausgebaut und mit neue Buchsen versehen.
> weiß hier jemand mit welchen Drehmoment der DHX RC4 angezogen wird??oder einfach nur "Fest"!
> hab da nichts auf der Canyon Homepage gefunden!
> ...



Handwarm bis fest! ;-) ist aber denke ich auch nicht allzu wichtig...
wo hast du die Buchsen her und was kosten die ?? Ich könnte auch mal neue vertragen, da hinten schon alles wackelt beim anheben. ach, hätte ich sie doch bloß nicht gereinigt. Der Dreck hat alles schön festgehalten ;-)

Gruß


----------



## acht (5. März 2011)

Hallo, wer von euch transportiert sein Torque auf dem Dach ? Stehe nämlich vor dem Problem das der Platz im Auto durch Familienzuwachs für den nächsten Ausflug etwas begrenzter ist und ein Anhängerkupplung nicht vorhanden ist.
Und wenn es geht welches Trägermodell verwendet ihr?

Danke im voraus für die zahlreichen antworten


----------



## mok2905 (5. März 2011)

ich hatte auch kurz über einen dachträger nachgedacht und bin dabei auf den thule proride 591 gestoßen, der soll relativ komfortabel sein.

ansonsten kannst du dir noch die heckträger der firma paulchen ansehen. die sind zwar allesamt sehr teuer, aber sollen halten was sie versprechen.


----------



## eikee (5. März 2011)

@acht: 
Meine Eltern hatten an ihrem Auto auch keine Anhängerkupplung. Jedoch gibt es die möglichkeit eine TÜV geprüfte AHK nachrüsten zu lassen. Auf dieser kann man dann nen Aluminiumträger für 2 bikes befestigen. musste mal googlen. und ne AHK kann man ja des öfteren gebrauchen..
cheerz


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. März 2011)

Hi,
Ich transportiere mein Torque auch auf dem dach mit einem Thule ständer ...allerdings passt es nicht unbedingt zusammen....die "Rahmenklemmung" ist rund...aber der rahmen ist eckig....das Gewinde der Rahmenklemmung ist zu kurz für den dicken Torque rahmen.....und die strippen womit die reifen verzurrt werden sind ebenfalls zu kurz....und die vorgesehenen reifen "abstellflächen" sind zu schmal!..und das zulässige gesamt Gewicht für Fahrräder beträgt glaub ich 17kg

ich kann nur leider nicht sagen welchen Model ich habe...da steht nichts drauf..aber das hier müsste er sein :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Thule-FreeRide-5...Autozubehör&hash=item51940aa3ee#ht_1694wt_952

.....daher musste ich die Rahmenklemmung umbauen....das Gewinde verlängern...und die reifen mit zuätzlichen kleinen zurrgurten befestigen.


----------



## -Soulride- (5. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> cxfahrer/202cm/100cm/XL/2008FR/87kg/Manitou EvolverISX6/165-75psi bzw. Manitou SwingerX4/400lbs-75psi/DuroluxTAD120-180/5,5bar



1 Meter Haxen, schonmal an eine Modell-Karriere gedacht? 

Noch was, nur aus Neugier: Warum wollte bei der Größenaktion die Gabel mit angeben? Ist doch für die Rahmengröße völlig wurscht oder?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. März 2011)

ja aber manche leute wollen auch noch federhärten udn generell anhaltspunkte zur fahrwerksabstimmung


----------



## -Soulride- (5. März 2011)

Gut, seh ich ein, als Anhaltspunkt bestimmt brauchbar.


----------



## martin! (6. März 2011)

gestern bin ich das erste mal wieder gefahren, seit die gabel bei toxoholics neue bushings bekommen hat. das teil ist nun total träge und will nicht so recht.
hat da schon jemand erfahrungen?
ist zwar schön das nix mehr klappert aber wenn die so lahm ist, machts auch wenig spass.
hoffe das gibt sich jetzt mit der zeit. aber als die neu war, kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass das so war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J00lz (6. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mir gestern einen Spanngurt zugelegt um die Gabel meines Trailflows bei längeren Anstiegen absenken zu können.

Ist das eigentlich nur bei Stahlgabeln zu empfehlen oder kann ich das auch bei meiner Luftgabel machen?

Hab etwas Sorge dass ich vlt. irgendwelche Ventile überlaste wenn die Gabel 2 Stunden runtergepresst ist...

Gruß, J00lz.


----------



## han-sch (6. März 2011)

@ martin!: hast du mal die druck- und zugstufe aufgedreht ?


----------



## martin! (6. März 2011)

jau, bis an den anschlag. so richtig viel gebracht hat es allerdings nicht :/
ich mein, die gabel geht. aber alles ne spur zu gemütlich für meinen geschmack. das sollte schon etwas direkter ansprechen und mit mehr pfeffer.


----------



## han-sch (6. März 2011)

vielleicht muss sie sich erst wieder einfahren.


----------



## martin! (6. März 2011)

ich hoffe mal das es das ist


----------



## Monsterwade (6. März 2011)

Seit gestern sifft mein Fox DHX Air. Der ist erst 1/2 Jahr alt.
Das Bild ist nach nur 35 km lockerem Terrain aufgenommen. 
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen oder ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flex89 (6. März 2011)

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Torque zulegen, schwanke aber noch zwischen Rahmengröße S und M und würde gerne mal Probefahren. Allerdings komme ich ausm Harz und möchte nicht extra nach Koblenz juckeln. Ich kann mich glaube noch entsinnen, dass es vor einem oder 2 Jahren mal ne Liste mit Canyonbesitzern gab hier ausm Forum die man diesbezüglich ansprechen kann. Nur leider finde ich den Link ums Verrechen nicht. Wer den Link zufällig hat oder aus dem Raum Braunschweig (würde auch 50 km fahren) kommt könnte sich ja mal bei mir melden.

Danke im Voraus 
Felix


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2011)

normal is anders

edit @flex:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=8


----------



## flex89 (6. März 2011)

Super danke!!! Und ich suche mich seit Wochen dumm und dämlich


----------



## Sylver46 (6. März 2011)

Hehe, das Problem mit dem siffenden Dämpfer habe ich auch seit dem ich mit meinem Torque die erste "harte" Tour gemacht hab, habe eh das Gefühl es fällt auseinander plötzlich ist es überall am klappern keine Ahnuf was das soll werde wohl mal alle Schrauben prüfen müssen. Weiß vielleich jemand woher nen starkes "schredder" Geräusch am Vorbau kommen kann? Habe auch das Gefühl meine Totem Vibrit stark also so als ob da wo Spiel wäre


----------



## schappi (7. März 2011)

Steuerlager richtig einstellen!


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. März 2011)

Kurze Frage. Weiß einer ob der RockShox Vivid Air in ein Torque ES9 (2009) im M reinpasst? Und was zur Hölle bedeuten die ganzen Tune (Low, Mid, High) Varianten?


----------



## martin82 (7. März 2011)

@Monsterwade
funktioniert Zugstufendämpfung etc noch normal? könnte sein dass da ne dichtung hingegangen ist und sich öl in die lufkammer verteilt hat. da sollte ja normalerweise keins drin sein (sondern dieses blaue fox fluid). Solange er funktioniert wie immer würd ich mal abwarten... ist ja noch mindestens ein halbes jahr garantie drauf


----------



## han-sch (7. März 2011)

@ Flitschbirne: wenn du willst kann ich dir mal die maße von meinem vivid air geben


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. März 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> @ Flitschbirne: wenn du willst kann ich dir mal die maße von meinem vivid air geben



... wenn es ein 222m x 70er ist dann gerne


----------



## han-sch (7. März 2011)

ne, ist ein 240/76er ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adamito (7. März 2011)

BLAAABLABLAAAAAAA, ihr labert doch so ein Müll!!!
Farbe hier, Rollwiderstand da, Muddy Mary ******* dort, geht mal fahren ihr Spinner... :-D


----------



## Adamito (7. März 2011)

What?!? wird hier "S.c.h.e.i.ß.e" als Adjektiv tatsächlich zensiert. Lächerlich


----------



## Sylver46 (7. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Steuerlager richtig einstellen!



Sry, wenn ich jetzt so doof frage, aber was soll ich da einstellen. 
Habe das heut mal komplett auseinander genommen, mein Steuerlager besteht aus einen gedichteten Kugellager oben und einem Gleitlager unten, da kann man rein gar nichts einstellen, gut sitzen tut das Lager oben und auch dieser Kunststoffring oben sitzt, geschmiert ist auch alles, das bisschen Dreck das unten war hab ich weg gemacht, aber dieses "schreddern" ist immer noch da.
Fest gezogen ist auch alles.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. März 2011)

zieh so fest wies geht und wenns nicht fest bleiben möchte zieh noch fester an solange bis du plötzlich keinen widerstand mehr hast!


----------



## Sylver46 (7. März 2011)

Nach dem Prinzip nach fest kommt ab oder wie


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. März 2011)

ja ne wenn du wie gesagt hast alles fest naziehst hast du ein problem weil dann iwann die ahead kralle aus dem schaftrohr rausgezogen ist! und der stuersatz ist sofort im arsch weil er zu hohe belastungen erfährt


----------



## Thomas_v2 (7. März 2011)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Seit gestern sifft mein Fox DHX Air. Der ist erst 1/2 Jahr alt.
> Das Bild ist nach nur 35 km lockerem Terrain aufgenommen.
> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen oder ist das normal?



Mein DHX Air fängt langsam auch das siffen an, aber noch nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei dir. Seit 1-2 Wochen kann ich ganz am Anfang des Federwegs auch ein leichtes Schmatzen vom Dämpfer vernehmen, aber wirklich nur auf dem ersten Millimeter wenn man nicht auf dem Rad sitzt (ich dachte schon wieder da ist was ausgeschlagen). Kann mir das nur so erklären, dass bei mir der Raum hinter der eigentlichen Luftkammer schon etwas mit Öl gefüllt ist.
Ich habe schon hier im Forum nach dem "siffenden DHX Air" gesucht, ein generelles Problem scheint das jedoch nicht zu sein, da man in der Richtung nicht viel findet.
Aber wenn immer mehr Öl flöten geht ist das für die Dämpferperformance sicher nicht vorteilhaft. Dafür ist immer alles gut geschmiert


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. März 2011)

Das schmatzen im Bereich der ersten Milimetern ist normal! 
Versuchs mal mit dem Suchbegriff "undicht"!!! 
Sieht schwer nach dem bläulichen Fox Öl aus...


----------



## Sylver46 (7. März 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ja ne wenn du wie gesagt hast alles fest naziehst hast du ein problem weil dann iwann die ahead kralle aus dem schaftrohr rausgezogen ist! und der stuersatz ist sofort im arsch weil er zu hohe belastungen erfährt



Kennste Drehmomentschlüssel? Weiß ja nicht was du unter "Festziehen" verstehst.

Nur weil Canyon nicht fähig ist die Bikes betriebsgerecht zu liefern, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich unfähig bin, Schrauben anzuziehen, ohne dabei was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (7. März 2011)

Für den Steuersatz einen Drehmomentschlüssel?
Das macht man mit Gefühl! 
Dann musste deine Frau in die Werkstatt ziehen und die das machen lassen! 

Und bei mir war Canyon fähig!!!


----------



## martin! (7. März 2011)

bei mir wiederholt nicht


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. März 2011)

Martin, du bist ein Ausnahmefall! 
Und wenn du die Gabel meinst, war das Toxo!
!


----------



## christophersch (7. März 2011)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Weiß einer ob der RockShox Vivid Air in ein Torque ES9 (2009) im M reinpasst? Und was zur Hölle bedeuten die ganzen Tune (Low, Mid, High) Varianten?



Low, Mid und High sind Voreinstellungen zur Härte des Vivid.

Gruß


----------



## martin! (7. März 2011)

ja ne gabel ist klar, da haben nie nix mit zu tun.
ich mein den rest.


----------



## Sylver46 (7. März 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Für den Steuersatz einen Drehmomentschlüssel?
> Das macht man mit Gefühl!
> Dann musste deine Frau in die Werkstatt ziehen und die das machen lassen!
> 
> Und bei mir war Canyon fähig!!!



Nicht den Steuersatz, aber den Rest...naja wie auch immer, das mit der Frau wäre vielleicht gar nicht so dumm aber soweit ist es bei mir zum Glück noch nicht 

@Martin!

Vielleicht geben die sich beim Dropzone ja besonders viel mühe nichts vernünftig zu machen, wie ich sehe hast du ja auch ein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (8. März 2011)

hehe, jau kann sein 

aber ich habs alpinist.

falls ich jetzt noch mal wählen müsste würd ich aber das dropzone nehmen, bzw. nen rad vom anderen hersteller 
seit ich das bike hab fahr ich fast kaum noch längere touren.


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. März 2011)

Was sind denn bei dir längere Touren?!


----------



## martin! (8. März 2011)

70, 80 früher mal.
jetzt meist nur noch homespot 
macht mir mittlerweile mehr spass als km dreschen.
da ist das torque super für.


----------



## philwillfahrn (9. März 2011)

Kettenführung:

Kann ich den Spacer der auf dem Tretlager sitzt einfach weg lassen? (Lager liegt dann direkt am Rahmen an)
Sonst läuft bei mir die Kette nicht genau auf der Rolle.
Spacer unter den Schrauben der ISCG Aufnahme hab ich schon, reichen aber nicht aus.

Danke


----------



## Flash_Gordon (9. März 2011)

philwillfahrn schrieb:


> Kettenführung:
> 
> Kann ich den Spacer der auf dem Tretlager sitzt einfach weg lassen? (Lager liegt dann direkt am Rahmen an)
> Sonst läuft bei mir die Kette nicht genau auf der Rolle.
> ...


 
Nein, nur mit dem Spacer hast du richtige Kettenlinie.

Jetzt würden wir zwar zu gern wissen, was das für eine Kettenführung ist, aber nur mal blöd gefragt: Paßt die auch an den Torque-Rahmen und ist die für 2-fach(?) ?
Falls es sich um die Canyon-Kefü handelt, drehe die Rolle nicht zu weit Richtung Kettenstrebe, sonst hüpft die Kette am kleinen Blatt schlecht oder gar nicht auf den inneren, größeren Umfang der Rolle.


----------



## philwillfahrn (9. März 2011)

Es ist eine der Führungen von kuka.berlin aus dem Forum, extra fürs Torque.

Da sind 2 und 1mm Spacer dabei, die aber nicht ausreichen wollen.
Durch das weglassen des Rings am Tretlager kommt die Kurbel näher an den Rahmen, dann würde es hinhauen...


----------



## Stacked (9. März 2011)

Apropos Kettenführung von Canyon.
Sollen die Unterlegscheiben die dabei sind zwischen Rahmen und Kettenführung? 
(Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nur 2 habe)


----------



## han-sch (9. März 2011)

Ich denk dass evtl. eine von denen unter die Mutter soll


----------



## martin! (9. März 2011)

@ phil

bei meinem alten bike hatte ich auch mal ein ähnliches problem, habe da auch mit den spacern rumprobiert und nix ging.

letzten endes lags dann scheinbar daran, dass ich die kefü zu sehr richtung 8 oder halb 9 gedreht hatte.
7 uhr ging dann, die kette lief dann auf dem röllchen wie vorgesehen.


----------



## Monsterwade (10. März 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> @Monsterwade
> funktioniert Zugstufendämpfung etc noch normal? könnte sein dass da ne dichtung hingegangen ist und sich öl in die lufkammer verteilt hat. da sollte ja normalerweise keins drin sein (sondern dieses blaue fox fluid). Solange er funktioniert wie immer würd ich mal abwarten... ist ja noch mindestens ein halbes jahr garantie drauf



Hoi Martin,

der Dämpfer funktioniert noch einwandfrei. Nur habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl
im Bauch, da ich übernächste Woche für zwei Wochen in La Palma am biken bin.
Hoffe der übersteht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (10. März 2011)

philwillfahrn schrieb:


> Es ist eine der Führungen von kuka.berlin aus dem Forum, extra fürs Torque.
> 
> Da sind 2 und 1mm Spacer dabei, die aber nicht ausreichen wollen.
> Durch das weglassen des Rings am Tretlager kommt die Kurbel näher an den Rahmen, dann würde es hinhauen...


 
Zu der Kefü fragst am besten mal den "Jobi". Er hat eine dran.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (10. März 2011)

Stacked schrieb:


> Apropos Kettenführung von Canyon.
> Sollen die Unterlegscheiben die dabei sind zwischen Rahmen und Kettenführung?
> (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nur 2 habe)


 
Nein, die Kefü wird direkt mit dem Rahmen verschraubt.
Wichtig: Die Rolle nur bis max. 8 Uhr ausrichten (oder die Unterseite des Bleches waagerecht), sonst läuft die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt nicht auf dem inneren Bereich der Rolle.
Torque ES, Saint-Kurbel und Canyon-Kefü funktionieren so einwandfrei.


----------



## hoschi23 (10. März 2011)

Stacked schrieb:


> Apropos Kettenführung von Canyon.
> Sollen die Unterlegscheiben die dabei sind zwischen Rahmen und Kettenführung?
> (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nur 2 habe)



die Unterlegscheiben soll man hinter die Rollle machen, sofern die Kette nicht richtig auf der Rolle läuft.


----------



## martin! (10. März 2011)

vor einiger zeit ging es ja mal um reifen...
geht ein 2.5er muddy marry am umwerfer vorbei, oder passte das nur mit hs?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

So, ich kopiere das mal aus der Galerie hierher. Sorry für den vielen Text, aber für Leute, die über einen anderen Dämpfer oder ganz speziell den *RS Vivid* nachdenken, könnte es evtl. interessant sein.



_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Wie ist der Vivid? Downhill sicher eine Bank, aber Uphill?!





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Vivid fühlt sich sehr gut an bisher (war erst die erste, kurze Ausfahrt damit). Er ist recht straff, ob das rein an der Federhärte liegt, werde ich sehen, wenn ich mal ein paar nennenswerte Sprünge damit getestet habe und sehe, wieviel Federweg er ausnutzt. Gestern waren keine "big hits" dabei. Trotzdem arbeitet er super soft (Stahlfeder-Ansprechverhalten eben) und meinem subjektiven Eindruck nach bringt er generell mehr Traktion am Heck. Er sackt im mittleren Federwegsbereich nicht so stark weg wie der Evolver, deshalb fühlt er sich vermutlich auch insgesamt nicht ganz so soft an. Und er taucht daher auch beim Uphill nicht so stark ein wie der Evolver selbst mit komplett geschlossener LS-Druckstufe. Der Rocco Coil im Torque eines Kumpels wippt bergauf ohne TST-wasweissich-Soft-Lockout recht stark, mein Vivid weder spür- noch sichtbar. Also auch bergauf eine spürbare Verbesserung  Die 380g Mehrgewicht ist mir das allemal wert. Er ist auch einfach etwas elastischer/schneller (schwer zu beschreiben...), das ist einerseits das, was ich mit der gefühlt höheren Traktion meinte und man kann sich etwas leichter übers Heck abdrücken, weil der Dämpfer dabei nicht so viel Energie schluckt. Insgesamt kann ich noch sagen, dass er extrem unauffällig arbeitet, fühlt sich alles sehr ausgewogen an. Wenn ich mal ein paar meiner Referenz-Hometrails gefahren bin, kann ich mehr sagen...





_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal, wenn du die Karre mal richtig ausgefahren hast!


Ich kann es nicht anders sagen: der Wahnsinn!!  Der Evolver geht für einen Luftdämpfer ja schon echt gut, aber der Vivid spielt echt mindestens eine komplette Liga höher. Ich war vorgestern mal auf einer kleinen Tour unterwegs, die (gezielt zum testen) eigentlich alles hatte: flache bis mittelsteile Waldautobahnen bergauf, fiese Rampen bei denen das Vorderrad trotz Absenkung kaum unten bleiben will, Trail von glatt bis wurzelig/steinig/stufig bergauf, Flowtrail bergab, enge Kehren, schnelle Kurven z. T. mit Anlieger, Wurzelgeballer, Steinfelder, Steilabfahrten, kleine Sprünge, kleine Drops, softe Landung, Landung im "Gemüse"... es war NICHTS, wirklich gar nichts dabei, wo der Vivid nicht nicht mindestens genau so gut gearbeitet hat, in den meisten Fällen deutlich spürbar besser.
Ich habe jetzt auch mal besser er-fahren können, was es mit dem straffen Gefühl und der Federwegsentfaltung auf sich hat. Gerade im Sitzen, also relativ weit im Sag, fühlt er sich (verglichen mit dem Evolver) ziemlich straff an, also wenn man einen ruppigen Trail bergauf fährt, gibt der Vivid weniger Federweg frei und man muss etwas mehr auf dem Rad arbeiten. Das ist eben genau der mittlerere Federwegsbereich, wo der Luftdämpfer weicher (in dem Fall positiv) aber auch schwammiger bzw. undefinierter ist und eben auch generell beim Hochfahren tiefer eintaucht - ich hatte mit Gepack auf dem Rücken teilweise fast 50% Sag bergauf mit dem Evolver...! Zum Vergleich: ich hatte meinen Evolver so abgestimmt, dass ich bei ca. 1m Flatdrop oder eben Sprüngen bzw. ruppigen Abfahrten im Park (ich bin da allerdings eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer) den Federweg genau voll ausgenutzt habe, das war bei meinen ~66kg im Adamskostüm etwa 115psi Hauptkammer, 60psi Piggy, HS-Druckstufe meistens komplett offen, LS-Druckstufe auf den meisten Trails offen, ab und zu im Uphill komplett zu oder im Park gegen Wegtauchen in Kompressionen/Anligern bis etwa halb zu, Piggy Volumen normal auf 1, im Park auf 2 oder 3. Der Vivid hat Compression Tune Medium, 300lbs Feder, Dämpfungseinstellung nach den Empfehlungen des Trailside Tuning Guides von Rock Shox. Ich habe jetzt auf der Runde bei beiden Abfahrten (eine eher steil und technisch aber fast nur geradeaus, die andere deutlich länger und flacher und sehr abwechslungsreich) den Drop Stop Puffer bis ans Ende der Kolbenstange gefedert, wie weit ich den Gummi dann noch weiter komprimiert habe, ist schwer zu sagen. Da wäre jetzt der Sagmonitor gut  Aber ich glaube, die Feder passt, denn er fühlt sich nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart an. Ich habe die Werte vom Evolver nicht mehr ganz genau im Kopf, aber ich glaube mit dem hatte ich etwas mehr Sag, jetzt mit dem Vivid sind es knapp 2cm Dämpferhub also gut 25%.
Was unterm Strich für mich das Beeindruckendste war: den einen der beiden Trails kenne ich echt gut, bin den schon gefühlte 1000 Mal gefahren, aber an einigen Stellen hat das Rad mit dem Vivid im Heck so eine Kontrolle und Potenz ausgestrahlt, dass ich es laufen lies wie fast noch nie  Man kann einfach auch viel aktiver und kontrollierter fahren, weil das Heck trotz guter Federwegsausnutzung nicht so schwammig ist. In einem Trailstück mit vielen Wurzeln und Steinen mich mal gezielt irgendwo in einen Bunnyhop abdrücken um etwas zu überspringen war, zumindest für meine beschränkten motorischen Fähigkeiten (vielleicht hat es der eine oder andere schon irgendwo im Forum mal gelesen, dass ich da einen "Schaden" habe), quasi unmöglich - jetzt mit dem Vivid gelingt es plötzlich 
Also ich kann nur sagen, dass ich absolut begeistert bin und mich mit dem Fahrwerk jetzt MÄCHTIG auf die kommende Park-Saison freue  In diesem Fahrwerks-Paket steckt ja auch noch meine 180er Lyrik U-Turn DH  - die zwar noch nicht ganz so läuft wie ich will, was aber wohl nur an zu dickem Dämpfungsöl liegt...


----------



## kNiRpS (10. März 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> vor einiger zeit ging es ja mal um reifen...
> geht ein 2.5er muddy marry am umwerfer vorbei, oder passte das nur mit hs?



bei mir hats gepasst. torque fr von 2009

@smubob: du machst mich immer geiler auf meinen rocco dämpfer  damn ich will das teil jetzt endlich mal fahren....ich hasse es auf andere angewiesen zu sein (lager einpressen in meinen rahmen)


----------



## martin! (10. März 2011)

gut, danke! ist bei dir der umwerfer auch, wie bei den 2010ern, an der schwinge angebracht?


----------



## kNiRpS (10. März 2011)

ja is auch an der schwinge
schau ma hier http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=173&page=1


----------



## martin! (10. März 2011)

ah, sehr gut, besten dank kNiRpS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @smubob: du machst mich immer geiler auf meinen rocco dämpfer  damn ich will das teil jetzt endlich mal fahren....


Nur Geduld, wird schon. Vorfreude ist doch auch was schönes


----------



## kNiRpS (10. März 2011)

da geb ich dir recht...aber wenn die vorfreude fast 4 monate geht schwenk sie langsam in unterbewusstes nerven über


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. März 2011)

Okay, vielen dank für deine Bewertung, smubob. Entspricht quasi voll und ganz meinem Geschmack! Dann werde ich mir den Vivid wohl mal ans Bike schrauben, oder doch den Rocco oder den DHX...!? 
Mal die Preise checken!!!


----------



## J.West (11. März 2011)

Ich kann smubobs Bericht vollkommen bestätigen...!
Ich hab nen Fox Rc4 ins 2010er Torque gepflanzt und bin nach nun einigen Testrunden ebenso begeistert.
Was mir besonders aufgefallen ist, je schneller man unterwegs ist, desto besser arbeitert der Dämpfer (auch wenns mal was ruppiger wird).
Im Gegensatz dazu war gerade das und das Durchsacken im mittleren Bereich die Schwäche des Dhx Air.

Parkseason kann kommen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Okay, vielen dank fÃ¼r deine Bewertung, smubob. Entspricht quasi voll und ganz meinem Geschmack! Dann werde ich mir den Vivid wohl mal ans Bike schrauben, oder doch den Rocco oder den DHX...!?
> Mal die Preise checken!!!


Also ich hatte eh noch eine 10% Karte bei BMO und habe so fÃ¼r den Vivid inkl. Feder und Buchsen 280â¬ bezahlt, finde ich absolut top!  Vom Rocco bin ich nachdem ich ihn im Torque meines Kumpels (und auch im Dirtbag eines anderen Kumpels) schon getestet habe nicht so begeistert und Fox mag ich allgemein nicht so... wobei der RC4 sicher nochmal ein Schritt nach vorne ist, den alten DHX fand ich ziemlich enttÃ¤uschend.




J.West schrieb:


> Was mir besonders aufgefallen ist, je schneller man unterwegs ist, desto besser arbeitert der DÃ¤mpfer (auch wenns mal was ruppiger wird).
> Im Gegensatz dazu war gerade das und das Durchsacken im mittleren Bereich die SchwÃ¤che des Dhx Air.


Ja, genau das GefÃ¼hl hatte ich auch, obwohl ich nach einer einzigen etwas schnelleren und ruppigen Abfahrt darÃ¼ber noch nicht sooo viel sagen wollte. Ich denke genau das war der Grund, warum ich da (zu meinem eigenen Erschrecken ) das Gas so stehen gelassen habe. Was freue ich mich auf die ausgewaschenen Root-Sections in Lac Blanc!!


----------



## kai1978 (11. März 2011)

hey leute,

habe das torque es 8.0 von 2010....suche eine 3-fach kettenführung (schaltbar)...habt ihr tipps bzw. vorschläge? 

wäre supi...

lg kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (11. März 2011)

ich würde dir ja die kettenführung direkt von canyon empfehlen, aber die ist wenn ich das richtig weis nur für zwei kettenblätter ausgelegt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. März 2011)

Servus,
@ Smubob: deine Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid klingen ja sehr gut. Über kurz oder lang werde ich den Vivid Coil wohl auch in meinem Torque verbauen. 
Kannst du mir als "Hülsen-Experte"  sagen, ob ich meine 2011er Lyrik Solo Air DH problemlos auf 180mm Coil u-turn umbauen kann?



kai1978 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> habe das torque es 8.0 von 2010....suche eine 3-fach kettenführung (schaltbar)...habt ihr tipps bzw. vorschläge?
> 
> ...



da kann ich dir die Heim3 Guide empfehlen. 

Die Führung wird inzwischen von E13 verkauft: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=17683&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## kai1978 (11. März 2011)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> habe das torque es 8.0 von 2010....suche eine 3-fach kettenführung (schaltbar)...habt ihr tipps bzw. vorschläge?
> 
> ...




hey,danke schöööön....nur was ist eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme?brauche doch die fürs innenlager,oder?


----------



## Bench (11. März 2011)

gibt auch die G-Junkies Dreist: http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (12. März 2011)

Moin Moin!

Hätte eine kurze, bitte *objektiv* beantwortete Frage zum Alpinist / Torque-Hinterbau. Wie wippneutral ist der Hinterbau im Uphill, da ja kein Lockout vorhanden ist?

Das nächste Bike wird entweder ein Scott Genius LT 10 / 20 oder ein Canyon aus der Torque Serie (Alpinist oder Vertride).
Das Scott bin ich schon probegefahren und war schwer begeistert, insbesondere von der Sitzposition und der Fahrwerksverstellung am Lenker! Wäre genau mein Ding! Demnächst werde ich in Koblenz vorbeirollern und mich mal aufs Vertride oder Alpinist schwingen...


----------



## han-sch (12. März 2011)

Also ich fahre das Torque mit RockShox VividAir Dämpfer und muss sagen ich vermisse auf langen uphills keine Plattform oder Lock-out. Klar wenn man in den Wiegetritt geht, sinkt es bei jedem Tritt in den Federweg.


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. März 2011)

jop,kann ich nur bestätigen,im sitzen merkst du NICHTS
und selbst im Wiegetritt kann man kurze Strecken bewältigen, da sich der Hinderbau nicht aufschaukelt
Ist echt schnieke


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. März 2011)

Der Beitrag von Smubob beantwortet dir deine Frage. Er hat sogar Luft Dämpfer und Coil Dämpfer miteinander verglichen! 
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bergauf verhalten und dem Wippfreien pedalieren!


----------



## martin! (12. März 2011)

die gabel tut wieder fast gut
astrein. endlich mal wieder schön ne runde fahren. da kommt frohsin auf. 

leider hat meine wippermann kette aufgegeben, naja den versuch wars wert


----------



## Marciman (12. März 2011)

Hi,

ich will mir ein Canyon Torque Vertridge kaufen. Ich wollte eure Meinung  und Erfahrungen gerne erfragen. Will es zum Freeriden einsetzen, Trail  surfen und im Bikepark. Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus (wiege mit  Ausrüstung ca 120kg)? Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus bei  Rahmen M (weil soll verspielt und abfahrtorientiert sein) bei 189cm mit  87cm Schrittlänge. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (14. März 2011)

Boah super!
Jetzt hab ich meinen Roco RCWC 2010 eingeschickt, weil er Luft verliert,
und einen 2008er RCWC verbaut, den ich eigentlich verkaufen wollte, und jetzt sifft da Öl und der schmatzt beim Ausfedern,
grad so als würde der Luft einziehen. Ich werd noch bekloppt mit den Italienern!
Am Ende krieg ich auch noch nen Vivid, dann ist schluss mit Luftfederung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Kannst du mir als "Hülsen-Experte"  sagen, ob ich meine 2011er Lyrik Solo Air DH problemlos auf 180mm Coil u-turn umbauen kann?


Nein, kannst du nicht. Der generelle Umbau auf Coil (U-Turn) ist kein Problem aber die Castings ab 2010 erlauben nur max. 170mm Federweg - dass das auch wirklich begründet ist, habe ich vor einer Weile nachgemessen -> die unteren Buchsen sitzen tiefer. Für mehr als 170mm brauchst du ein Casting einer alten Lyrik oder einer Domain und die Lyrik Dämpfungsinnereien ab 2010. Damit wären dann sogar rein theoretisch ca. 190mm möglich (nur mit Coil ohne U-Turn) - aber ich würde es mal lieber nicht übertreiben wollen  
BTW: ich habe die ganzen Infos dazu auch in der Bikemarkt-Anzeige für meine Hülsen zusammengefasst.




*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Das nächste Bike wird entweder ein Scott Genius LT 10 / 20 oder ein Canyon aus der Torque Serie (Alpinist oder Vertride).


Wenn du *ernsthaft* zwischen diesen beiden überlegst, kauf das Scott. Das Genius LT und das Torque sind 2 völlig verschiedene Bikes...




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von Smubob beantwortet dir deine Frage. Er hat sogar Luft Dämpfer und Coil Dämpfer miteinander verglichen!


...und das sogar mit dem (angeblich schlechteren!?) alten Hinterbau...! 


@ Jobi: wie oben schon geschrieben - das liegt nicht am Luftdämpfer, sondern daran, dass die MZ Dämpfer qualitativ minderwertig sind  Kauf dir einen Evolver oder DHX Air, das ist eine andere Welt! Wobei ich mittlerweile echt sagen muss, schei$$ auf die paar Gramm, der Vivid geht so viel besser, das ist es wert


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (14. März 2011)

@ Smubob:

Inwiefern völlig anders? Du meinst Geo und Einsatzzweck? Das Canyon schätze ich eher als "Freeridelastiger" ein. Einsatzzweck soll sein:

Enduro Touren mit Freeride Anteilen. Beide Kandidaten schreiben sich das immerhin auf die Fahnen...

Was die Gabel angeht tendiere ich allerdings zur Lyrik. Bin die 180er Talas noch nicht gefahren aber das Ansprechverhalten der Lyrik fand ich schon perfekt. Zudem habe ich keine Lust auf den Toxoholic Service....


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2011)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Inwiefern völlig anders? Du meinst Geo und Einsatzzweck? Das Canyon schätze ich eher als "Freeridelastiger" ein. Einsatzzweck soll sein:
> 
> Enduro Touren mit Freeride Anteilen. Beide Kandidaten schreiben sich das immerhin auf die Fahnen...


Ganz einfach: Das Genius LT ist ein Tourenbike mit (zu) viel Federweg und das Torque ist ein potentes Enduro bzw. ein Leichtfreerider. Meiner Meinung nach haben die Bikes so gut wie nichts gemein ausser den Federweg - und der sagt rein gar nichts über das Fahrwerk ansich aus. Wenn du Enduro Touren mit technischem Anspruch fahren willst und evtl. auch mal in den Bikepark gehst, ist das Genius völlig überfordert.
Dass das Torque ab Werk eine Fox Gabel hat, ist doch nicht wirklich ein Problem... einfach gleich nagelneu verkaufen, die kriegst du super gut weg, weil extrem viele Leute total auf den überteuerten Fox Kram abfahren, vor allem auf die 180er Modelle. Habe ich damals bei meinem 2009er FR mit Van RC2 auch so gemacht, die war für 650 Ocken verkauft, bevor ich überhaupt dazu kam, sie im Bikemarkt zu inserieren  Für das Geld kannst du dir eine Lyrik Coil RC2 DH kaufen, die auf 170mm U-Turn umbauen und du hast eine Gabel, die für diesen Sektor konkurrenzlos ist - ich weiß, wovon ich rede


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2011)

Hab nach langer Zeit mir die Canyon-Produktpalette angeguckt. Ich muss feststellen, dass mein Trailflow in der 2011 Version mit 'ner Hammerschmidt kommt. Ich hab damals das Trailflow gekauft, weil der Akt mir ne Hammerschmidt auf's Bügeleisen zu tun unsicher und nicht geheuer vor kam. Jetzt kriegste dat Teil direkt mitgeliefert. Und zum selben Preis. 

--edit: Und ich muss mich immer noch um die doofe verbesserte Wippe kümmern...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. März 2011)

Servus,


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht. Der generelle Umbau auf Coil (U-Turn) ist kein Problem aber die Castings ab 2010 erlauben nur max. 170mm Federweg - dass das auch wirklich begründet ist, habe ich vor einer Weile nachgemessen -> die unteren Buchsen sitzen tiefer. Für mehr als 170mm brauchst du ein Casting einer alten Lyrik oder einer Domain und die Lyrik Dämpfungsinnereien ab 2010. Damit wären dann sogar rein theoretisch ca. 190mm möglich (nur mit Coil ohne U-Turn) - aber ich würde es mal lieber nicht übertreiben wollen
> BTW: ich habe die ganzen Infos dazu auch in der Bikemarkt-Anzeige für meine Hülsen zusammengefasst.


Besten Dank dir, für die Rückmeldung. Na 170mm reichen mir ja auch. Alternativ kommt erstmal die schwere Totem Coil rein. 

Der Vivid Coil ist sogut wie gekauft 


Tom Servo schrieb:


> Hab nach langer Zeit mir die Canyon-Produktpalette angeguckt. Ich muss feststellen, dass mein Trailflow in der 2011 Version mit 'ner Hammerschmidt kommt. Ich hab damals das Trailflow gekauft, weil der Akt mir ne Hammerschmidt auf's Bügeleisen zu tun unsicher und nicht geheuer vor kam. Jetzt kriegste dat Teil direkt mitgeliefert. Und zum selben Preis.
> 
> --edit: Und ich muss mich immer noch um die doofe verbesserte Wippe kümmern...


Der Preis für das 2011er Trailflow ist verdammt gut. Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass das 2010er Modell 100 Euro günstiger und wesentlich leichter war (Hammerschmidt und vor allem die wesentlich schwereren Laufräder sind schuld).

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (14. März 2011)

Naja, Tourenbike halte ich für ein wenig untertrieben... Was ist denn dann ein Stumpi mit 140 mm FW für dich? Ein CC-Racefully? Ich fahre es ja und viele, auch technische Passagen sind damit ohne weiteres fahrbar. Aber gerade im alpinen, verblockten Bereich stößt es (ich derzeit auch noch) an seine Grenzen.

Ich würde das Genius schon als Enduro einordnen. Ist aber auch Wumpe, da ich ja eher ein weiteres Bike Konzept, eben Freeride-Light mit Touren/Uphillambitionen haben möchte.

Bist du das LT eigentlich denn schon gefahren oder machst du deine Aussage an den Komponenten fest?

Streng genommen würde dann das Alpinist "reichen", oder? Die Leichtbauparts am Vertride bzw. 700 Euro Unterschied lassen sich ja etwas sinnvoller anlegen?

Was gefällt dir an der Stahlfeder besser? Robustheit, wartungsärmer? Bin die Gabel noch nie gefahren... Die Lyrik im Genius ist ja die 2-Step...


----------



## timothekid (14. März 2011)

hallo leute
habe vor demnächst ma mein rad auseinander zu nehmen und zu servicen.
doch ich bräuchte ein paar antworten zu diesen fragen hier:
1. wie heißt dieses transparent grüne fett womit man auch zb. die gabelfeder fettet?
2. welches locktite brauche ich für den hinterbau
3. dann hab ich noch ein problem mim dämpfer. ich nutze zwar den federweg schön aus allerdings hab ich das gefühl das der rebound keine kraft hat mich schnell genug auszufedern. fühlt sich an als ob der beim enfedern in der position verhart. bei anderen bikes fühlt man wie es wieder ausfedert. hab die feder vom dhx grad so fest geschraubt das sie nicht wackelt. wäre ne weichere feder die lösung? oder nuss das teil einfach mal zum service? habs 09er torque


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Der Vivid Coil ist sogut wie gekauft


Den DHX Air in die Tonne zu kloppen war die beste Entscheidung je gemacht bei dem Torque. Hatte Glück und für dreimal Nix ein DHX RC4 ersteigert. Hammergeil, das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (14. März 2011)

tippe mal es wird das loctite 243 sein. das ist das mittelfeste. das bekommst du auch wieder los dann.
wie das fett heisst weiss ich nicht. 
ich hab mir bei rose galli lagerfett gekauft.. das benutz ich schon seit ein paar jahren. bisher nix zu mäkeln. recht preiswert isses auch. ist aber weiß


----------



## timothekid (14. März 2011)

weißes hab ich auch. aber das hat glaub ich andere eigenschaften. hab ma gehört das das spezielles fett ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2011)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Naja, Tourenbike halte ich für ein wenig untertrieben... Was ist denn dann ein Stumpi mit 140 mm FW für dich? Ein CC-Racefully?


Verabschiede dich von der Vorstellung, dass Federweg etwas mit Einsatzzweck zu tun hat, das ist extrem kurzsichtig.  Mein Hardtail ist auch mit lediglich ein paar Millimeter Flex im Heck durch den Stahlrahmen ein Enduro bzw. kleiner Freerider und damit hänge ich auch einige Fully-Fahrer ab.  Die Geometrie und auch der Aufbau (Art und Stabilität der Parts) spielen eine deutlich größere Rolle. Das Stumpy ist z. B. von der Geometrie her recht potent für ein Touren-Bike! Auch z. B. das Speci Enduro dürfte an der Vorstellung bergab-potentes Bike zum bergauf treten deutlich näher dran sein, als das Genius LT.




*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Bist du das LT eigentlich denn schon gefahren oder machst du deine Aussage an den Komponenten fest?


2 Freunde (denen ich in der Hinsicht absolut vertraue, beides sehr abmitionierte Biker und Technik-Freaks) sind es in Latsch gefahren und konnten lediglich müde drüber lächeln...! Den Rest kann man sich einfach anhand der Eckdaten zusammenreimen, finde ich.
Für welche Variante des Torque man sich entscheidet, ist reine Geschmacksache, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wie viel ihm Gewicht oder andere technische Merkmale wert sind. 




*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir an der Stahlfeder besser? Robustheit, wartungsärmer? Bin die Gabel noch nie gefahren... Die Lyrik im Genius ist ja die 2-Step...


Robust und wartungsarm ist eine gute Luftgabel auch und dazu würde ich die Luft-Varianten der Lyrik zählen, die Solo-Air natürlich etwas mehr als die 2-Step. Die 2-Step war ja füher eine reine Krankheit (habe es in der ersten Serie mitgemacht, ein Graus!), das soll jetzt gegessen sein. Dennoch gefallen mir die Luft-Varianten nicht so, denn das feine Ansprechen, die lineare Federwegsentfaltung und das nicht vorhandene Wegsacken im mittleren Federwegsbereich sind einfach ganz klare Argumente für die Stahlfeder. Zudem ist die 2-Step genau so schwer wie die U-Turn, also hat sie keinen technischen Vorteil, sondern nur die Luft-bedingten Nachteile. Schnelles Absenken ist für mich kein Argument, das brauche ich nicht. Weiterer Vorteil einer nicht OEM-gepimpten Lyrik mit U-Turn: man kann sie (mit altem Casting) auch auf 180mm bringen, passt so absolut perfekt ins Torque 




timothekid schrieb:


> wie heißt dieses transparent grüne fett womit man auch zb. die gabelfeder fettet?


Die Gabelfeder muss man eigentlich nicht nachfetten. Lediglich unter die Staubdichtungen sollte immer mal neues. Ich nehme da Judy Butter. Hast du denn das Casting meiner Domain übernommen? Wenn ja, sollte da noch massing unter der Dichtung pappen, wenn du es nicht mit Brunox weggespült hast  Das weiße Fett hat in einer Gabel nichts zu verloren!




timothekid schrieb:


> dann hab ich noch ein problem mim dämpfer. ich nutze zwar den federweg schön aus allerdings hab ich das gefühl das der rebound keine kraft hat mich schnell genug auszufedern. fühlt sich an als ob der beim enfedern in der position verhart. bei anderen bikes fühlt man wie es wieder ausfedert. hab die feder vom dhx grad so fest geschraubt das sie nicht wackelt. wäre ne weichere feder die lösung? oder nuss das teil einfach mal zum service? habs 09er torque


Dachte zuerst beim lesen, du hast einen Evolver, da wäre das erstens typisch Luft, zweitens typisch Manitou (chronisch sehr lahmarschige Zugstufe). Aber der DHX hat auch in der Coil Variante das Problem, dass er zwar ansich gut arbeitet, aber doch irgendwie recht teigig ist. Aus dem Grund hat ein Kumpel den DHX aus dem SX Trail rausgeworfen und fährt jetzt einen Elka Stage 5, der geht deutlich besser. Mein Vivid hat diese Krankheit auch nicht, der fühlt sich einfach seinem Namen entsprechend an  Wenn du den Dämpfer nicht rauswerfen willst, könntest du dich mal umhören, ob man da mittels Tuning etwas machen kann. Eine andere Feder ändert daran kaum was, vor allem keine weichere!


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2011)

@ "Dennoch gefallen mir die Luft-Varianten nicht so, denn das feine Ansprechen, die lineare Federwegsentfaltung und das nicht vorhandene Wegsacken im mittleren Federwegsbereich sind einfach ganz klare Argumente für die Stahlfeder."

Kommt aber auch ganz auf die Gabel drauf an! Eine Fox 36 Talas sackt da schon ordentlich in die Kniee. Die 36 Float hingegen, erst recht, wenn sie die neue Kashima-Beschichtung besitzt verhält sich ganz anders. Ich selbst konnte sie nur sehr schwer von einer Stahlt - bzw. einer Titanfeder aus der Van- Version unterscheiden. Sehr gut, die Gabel!
Die Lyrik kenn ich nicht und kann mir dementsprechend auch keine Meinung machen...

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Die 36 Float hingegen [...] verhält sich ganz anders. Ich selbst konnte sie nur sehr schwer von einer Stahlt - bzw. einer Titanfeder aus der Van- Version unterscheiden


Klar, die "Solo-Air" Gabeln verhalten sich unabhängig vom Hersteller ganz anders (linearer) als die Absenk-Varianten - logisch. Ich fand die Totem Solo Air die ich probegefahren bin z. B. auch klasse. Aber aus der Summe der Vorteile und vermiedenen Nachteile kann für mich persönlich da derzeit nur ein Ergebnis unterm Strich stehen 




christophersch schrieb:


> ... erst recht, wenn sie die neue Kashima-Beschichtung besitzt ...


Sorry, aber


----------



## timothekid (14. März 2011)

@ smubob: ich will die gabel komplett auseinandernehmen und sauber machen etc. hab ja ne andere feder reingemacht da hängt nur noch sehr wenig dran^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (15. März 2011)

wie sieht bei euch dieses grüneloxierte distanzstück am hinterrad auf der bremsseite aus?
dachte immer das wäre ein teil. als ich grade mal wieder das hinterrad rausgenommen hab warens auf einmal 2 
ich habe mir das vorher nie genauer angeschaut.


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sorry, aber



...war nur auf das Ansprechverhalten, was ja bei Luft immer schlechter ist, bezogen. Die Kashima Beschichtung ist echt der Hammer! Sag beim angucken.. ;-)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich zum Buhmann mache...
Ich suche für mein 2009er Torque Lager für den Hinterbau und
Lager für die Deemax Naben. Kann mir jemand sagen was für
welche verbaut sind. Hab keine Lust die auszubauen und dann
2 Wochen ohne dazustehen.

Sufu ist sinnlos, also spart euch die Zeit.


----------



## timothekid (15. März 2011)

wie war das noch mit dem tunes beim vivid? b würde am besten ins tork passen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2011)

so nach langem Suchen doch was gefunden: 



kNiRpS schrieb:


> na dann will ich, was das torque und die lager angeht, mal weiterhelfen(*modell FR 2009*, dürften aber immernoch die gleichen sein):
> 
> *Hauptschwingenlager --> 2x 61902 RS
> Hinteres Schwingenlager --> 4x 698 RS
> ...


----------



## Michael140 (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

So langsam bekomme ich echt ne Kriese. Meine vorderschaltung will immer noch nicht. Weder ich noch sonst einer meiner schrauber bekommt es On den griff. Jetzt kÃ¶nnte ich eine hammerschmidt Fr fÃ¼r 200â¬ aus einem testrad haben. Soll ich zuschlagen? Irgendwie hÃ¤tte ich ja schon Lust. ... 
Wer von euch fÃ¤hrt eine und kann mir was raten? Sorry, aber ich hab keine Lust mich deswegen mit der Sufu durch 1000 Seiten zu quÃ¤len


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> wie sieht bei euch dieses grüneloxierte distanzstück am hinterrad auf der bremsseite aus?


Was fürn Teil...?  




christophersch schrieb:


> ...war nur auf das Ansprechverhalten, was ja bei Luft immer schlechter ist, bezogen.


Ja, schon klar. Aber trotzdem:


christophersch schrieb:


> Die Kashima Beschichtung ist echt der Hammer [...] beim angucken


  Sorry für die "Urkundenfälschung", aber ich habe bei meinen beiden Gabeln, egal ob Stahl oder Luft, kein spürbares Losbrechmoment, daher zweifle ich den Sinn dieser super tollen neuen Innovation stark an. Mag sein, dass das einen messbaren Unterschied macht, aber spürbar...?




timothekid schrieb:


> wie war das noch mit dem tunes beim vivid? b würde am besten ins tork passen?


Ich hab medium, das sollte dem alten B entsprechen. Mir passts bisher astrein.




Michael140 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte ich eine hammerschmidt Fr für 200 aus einem testrad haben. Soll ich zuschlagen? Irgendwie hätte ich ja schon Lust. ...


Wenn du Bock auf das Teil hast... 200 ist ein sehr guter Preis. Ich würde das ~1/2 kg Ggewicht nicht unnötig mitschleifen wollen, da ich persönlich keine der (angeblichen) Vorteile nützen könnte.


----------



## Suicyclist (16. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Jetzt könnte ich eine hammerschmidt Fr für 200 aus einem testrad haben. Soll ich zuschlagen? Irgendwie hätte ich ja schon Lust. ...
> Wer von euch fährt eine und kann mir was raten?



Schlag' zu, wenn Du kein Leichtbaufetischist bist!
Habe mir eine ans FRX geschraubt und bin uneingeschränkt begeistert!
Schalte jetzt wesentlich öfter und in Situationen, in denen ich es mir zuvor verkniffen und mich gequült habe.
Schalten zu jeder Zeit und in jedem "Betriebszustand" rockt!
Egal ob unter Volllast, im Stillstand, beim Rückwärtstreten, im Manual oder sonstwie: Der Schaltvorgang ist in Sekundenschnelle erledigt.
Zudem ist die gewonnene Bodenfreiheit ja auch nicht von Nachteil.

Mit dem Mehrgewicht kann ich leben und der Kraftverlust im Overdrive ist wohl hauptsächlich psychologischer Natur und rührt von dem leicht mahlenden Geräusch her, das bei mir übrigens nur minimal vorhanden ist.

Ich finde die Hammerschmidt einfach nur "Hammer" und bereue nicht einen Cent!


----------



## eikee (16. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Ich finde die Hammerschmidt einfach nur "Hammer" und bereue nicht einen Cent!



da kann ich absolut zustimmen =) Fahre selbst eine am Trailflow2011 und bin begeistert. würde sie nie wieder hergeben. das ist warscheinlich so wie mit Vario-Stützen...
also kauf das teil. sieht ja auch einfach sexy aus!


----------



## Pampa (16. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (16. März 2011)

Vorne ist das 24 er montiert so wie ich das gestern gesehen habe und eine slx 9fach hab ich auch schon. Gut, dann kaufe ich mal. Schade um sie xt trigger.


----------



## martin! (16. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was fürn Teil...?



an der hinterradnabe sind links und rechts, für die x-12 achse, grün eloxierte aluteile. die führen das hinterrad im hinterbau. denke mal damit man weniger fummeln muss beim achse einstecken.


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. März 2011)

Grün eloxiert???
FOTO!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. März 2011)

Das werden die zusätzl. Endhülsen sein, um von 135mm Nabenbreite auf die 142mm für den X12-Hinterbau zu kommen...


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. März 2011)

Die sind bei mir aus Kunststoff!?


----------



## martin! (16. März 2011)

hat mich gewundert, dass das auf einmal auseinander gefallen ist beim rad rausnehmen. dachte immer das wäre "aus einem guss".

sebo, ein foto mach ich dir mal bei gelegenheit.


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. März 2011)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Pulverbeschichtungen aus?!
Weiße Fox Van -> schwarz Pulvern....
Ist das ohne weiteres möglich und was kostet das ca?!
gruß Sebo


----------



## Marciman (16. März 2011)

Hi,

brauch einen ungewöhnlichen Rat von euch:
Ich bin gerade am überlgen, ob ich mir ein Trek Scratch Air oder Torque Alpinist/Vertridge kaufen soll. Das Haupteinsatzgebiet soll Bergab, Bikepark sein, aber trotzdem auch noch bergauf fahrbar sein. Leider kann man die Räder nur auf Beton testen und dies ermöglicht mir nicht das richtige für mich zufinden.
Was würdet ihr jemanden wie mir empfehlen?
Der Rahmen muss stabil, steif und wendig sein und die Komponenten sinnig zum Einsatzzweck. Das ganze gepaart mit Spaß.

Danke!


----------



## kNiRpS (16. März 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Pulverbeschichtungen aus?!
> Weiße Fox Van -> schwarz Pulvern....
> Ist das ohne weiteres möglich und was kostet das ca?!
> gruß Sebo



sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein. vorher anschleifen oder sandstrahlen(vorsichtig!!!!), alle stellen die nix abbekommen sollen abkleben und beschichten lassen 
aber genaueres kann dir ein beschichter sagen, kannst auch ma den user khujand fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Schade um sie xt trigger.


nicht.




martin! schrieb:


> an der hinterradnabe sind links und rechts, für die x-12 achse, grün eloxierte aluteile. die führen das hinterrad im hinterbau. denke mal damit man weniger fummeln muss beim achse einstecken.


Achso, mit dem neumodischen Kram hab ich nix am Hut 




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Pulverbeschichtungen aus?!
> Weiße Fox Van -> schwarz Pulvern....
> Ist das ohne weiteres möglich und was kostet das ca?!


Geht, kostet ~70-100. Wie es mit der Vorbehandlung aussieht ->  Aber ich vermute, komplett entlacken wäre besser.


----------



## _Sebo_ (17. März 2011)

Alter Schwede ist das eine Arbeit die Beschriftung vom Rahmen abzuschrubben...!!! 
Mal sehen ob ich die Gabel nicht doch weiß lasse, eventuell die Decors ab...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. März 2011)

wie machst du den die decals vom rahmen ab?


----------



## _Sebo_ (17. März 2011)

Mit Aceton, Haushaltsschwamm und viel Zeit!!! 
Sieht überragend aus! Eine Seite ist fertig, morgen die andere, dann kommen Fotos!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. März 2011)

ich hab auch schon teile so abgelöst und frage mich ob ich mit ner g´scheiten bürste ran gehen darf weil ich die poren nicht sauber bekomme (anodisiert


----------



## Michael140 (17. März 2011)

Ich hab noch mal ne Frage. Brauche ich für die hammerschidt ebenfalls ein 73mm Lager, oder ändert dich das durch den hs-Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (18. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal ne Frage. Brauche ich für die hammerschidt ebenfalls ein 73mm Lager, oder ändert dich das durch den hs-Adapter?


Muss bei der Hammerschmidt dabei sein. Ist ebenfalls 73mm, aber soweit ich weiß gibt es für die Hammerschmidt ein "spezielles" Innenlager.


----------



## Michael140 (18. März 2011)

Ja, das ich ein hs Lager brauche ist klar. Ich habe gestern nur mal kurz in die Anleitung gesehen und war erst mal platt, was alles für arbeiten notwendig sein können. Aber beim Torque war ja der Adapter dabei.


----------



## _Sebo_ (18. März 2011)

So fertig!!! 
Sorry für die Quali...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. März 2011)

nice nur dann würde ich alle decals abmachen

so wie bei der transe:


----------



## martin! (18. März 2011)

mein freilauf von der crossmax sx nervt grade. wenn ich berg runter rollen lasse und die füsse vom pedal nehme dreht sich die kurbel mit. wenn ich rückwärts trete zieht der freilauf die kette nicht schnell genug weg und die verklemmt sich im umwerfer bzw. rahmen.
hat da schon jemand erfahrung? was kann ich tun?

@ sebo  schick!


----------



## Suicyclist (18. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal ne Frage. Brauche ich für die hammerschidt ebenfalls ein 73mm Lager, oder ändert dich das durch den hs-Adapter?



Weiß nicht, wie das beim Deinem Torque ist, aber ich hatte mir für mein FRX auch das 68/73er HS-Lager besorgt und musste dann feststellen, dass der Rahmen eine Breite von 75mm hat.
Fahre jetzt 83er HS-Lager mit Spacern.

Planfräsen musste ich übrigens nichts!

(Das neue, bloß 1x locker vormontierte 68/73er habe ich übrigens noch. Falls es noch einer braucht: steht zum Verkauf.)


----------



## Michael140 (18. März 2011)

Ok, dann Messe ich besser mal nach. Wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre ja der spacer bei meiner slx fehl am platze, oder?


----------



## Michael140 (18. März 2011)

Gibt es sonst noch jemanden der die hs nachgerüstet hat und was zum Lager sahen kann?


----------



## Michael140 (18. März 2011)

Fragen über fragen: hat noch jemand seine trettlagerbreite gemessen und mehr als 73 mm


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

So jetzt mit Mavic 729 und Hope Pro Evo II  V32/ H36













Räder bei http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/ machen lassen, man fühlt gleich das das alles passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2011)

Wird ja ein richtiger Panzer, dein ES 

Was hast du für die Laufräder bezahlt? (gerne auch per PN).

Der 2011er Vivid Coil für mein Torque wurde nun auch endlich geordert. Ich hoffe, die 400er Feder ist mir mit 85kg nicht zu straff...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## the.saint (19. März 2011)

Tag zusammen,

weiß einer zufällig ob bei dem 2010er torque frx 9.0, die totem einen durchgehenden 1.5zoll schaft hat, oder ob da mit einer hülse gearbeitet wurde? Danke.
PS: ich besitze das Rad nicht, sonst würde ich logischerweise selber schauen^^


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Der 2011er Vivid Coil für mein Torque wurde nun auch endlich geordert. Ich hoffe, die 400er Feder ist mir mit 85kg nicht zu straff...



Hallo Kalle,
welches Tune hast du bestellt, und welchen Dämpfer? Also ich meine ob den 2011er R2C oder den 2010er die ja auch noch erhältlich sind.
Oder hat RS von 2010 zu 2011 nichts großartiges geändert?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe einen neuen 2011er Vivid R2C bei Ebay erstanden.

Der Dämpfer hat eine Mid Druck- und Zugstufe (B Tune). Also perfekt für das 2010er Torque.

Der 2011er Vivid hat im Gegensatz zu dem 2010er Vivid eine (Elastomer) Zugstufennadel, die sich bei Erwärmung des Dämpfers um den Betrag x proportional dehnt, wodurch eine konstante Performance auch bei hohen Temperaturen gewährleistet werden soll. Sonst sind mir keine Unterschiede zum 2010er Modell bekannt.

Grüße
Kalle


Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> welches Tune hast du bestellt, und welchen Dämpfer? Also ich meine ob den 2011er R2C oder den 2010er die ja auch noch erhältlich sind.
> Oder hat RS von 2010 zu 2011 nichts großartiges geändert?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ich habe einen neuen 2011er Vivid R2C bei Ebay erstanden.
> 
> Der Dämpfer hat eine Mid Druck- und Zugstufe (B Tune). Also perfekt für das 2010er Torque.


Wie bist du auf den B Tune gekommen?
Ich kenne nur das Diagramm von RS z.B. auf der Bike-Mailorder Seite:







http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/23852_3.JPG

In dem Diagramm wird aber A/B/C Tune gar nicht erwähnt. Der Hinterbau der 2010er Torque fällt für mich unter Flat, bzw. leicht Rising Rate (~2,4 bis ~2,3).


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Wie bist du auf den B Tune gekommen?
> Ich kenne nur das Diagramm von RS z.B. auf der Bike-Mailorder Seite:
> 
> 
> ...



Naja - das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens befindet sich genau zwischen A (L) und B (M) tune. Canyon teilte mir mit, dass das Torque Dropzone mit einem M compression und L rebound setup im Vivid Air ausgeliefert wird.

Ich werde berichten, wie es sich fährt


----------



## Thomas_v2 (20. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Naja - das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens befindet sich genau zwischen A (L) und B (M) tune. Canyon teilte mir mit, dass das Torque Dropzone mit einem M compression und L rebound setup im Vivid Air ausgeliefert wird.
> 
> Ich werde berichten, wie es sich fährt



Ich warte auf dich  stehe mit der Bestellung quasi in den Startlöchern.
Zur Not sollte sich das Tuning doch auch später noch anpassen lassen. Ich denke da an Austausch von Shims o.Ä. Oder ist das sehr aufwändig?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. März 2011)

Wird sicherlich noch die Woche dauern, bis der Dämpfer aus Irland da ist 

Na klar: nachträglich ändern ist kein Problem. Du benötigst nur die passenden Shimstacks (gibt es bei Hibike) und das passende Werkzeug zum Öffnen.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (21. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
Ich hab also vorgestern nun ENDLICH einen Alpinist von 2010 bestellt.
Und wie ich halt so bin mach ich mir jetzt wieder völlig Stress,
dass andere Modelle für mich vielleicht geeigneter wären(Alpinist in Graphit-Grey sieht aber auch sehr Hammer aus)..... besonders die von 2011, da die auch nochmal  mehr Federweg haben, aber auch teilweise trotz meiner geliebten Hammerschmidt ******* aussehen (siehe Trailflow).
Da ich jetzt mehrer Berichte gelesen hab, in denen gesagt wird, das die talas mit 160 mm zu wenig Federweg hat und man die 2x Absenkvorichtung nicht braucht,
frage ich ob es sinnvoll ist die durch eine 180 Talas zu ersetzten?
Und macht die Hammerschmidt trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts in der Klasse was aus?
Is sie überhaupt sinnvoll und ist es brauchbar, eine Kettenführung nachzurüsten, ganz zu schweigen von einer Vario-Sattelstütze?
Ok.
Das waren erstmal meine ersten Fragen.
Viel Grüße,
Daniel


Hier noch ein kleines Foto vom 2010 Modell und vom HAMMER GEILEN Rockzone und vom Strive:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> ...
> Und wie ich halt so bin mach ich mir jetzt wieder völlig Stress,...



Naja, das kommt halt immer drauf an was man mit dem Bike vorhat. 
Dreifach Kettenblatt und absenkbare 160er Gabel ist halt - wie der Name schon sagen soll - mehr für das Überqueren der Alpen ausgelegt. Dass 160er Gabeln verkehrt wären, sagt doch keiner. Beim 2007-09er Torque war es etwas blöd, aber ging auch.


Grundsätzlich ist es unwirtschaftlich (sprich teuer), Gabel hinterher zu tauschen oder eine HS nachzukaufen (Verkauf TALAS bringt ~550, neue 180er kostet ~1200). KeFÜ kann man leicht nachkaufen. Umlackieren geht aber zB schlecht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> . Dass 160er Gabeln verkehrt wären, sagt doch keiner. Beim 2007-09er Torque war es etwas blöd, aber ging auch.
> 
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Grund ist die 160er Gabel in besagten Torque-Reihen etwas blöd? Reines Interesse


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund ist die 160er Gabel in besagten Torque-Reihen etwas blöd? Reines Interesse


Es geht dabei rein um die Einbaulänge. Der Lenkwinkel ist damit einfach zu steil (meine Meinung und die von zahllosen anderen Betroffenen) und wird dadurch leicht nervös und lenkt sich kippelig. Die alten Rahmen gehen erst mit einer 180er Gabel richtig gut. Das alles bezieht sich aufs Bergabfahren - und darum gehts ja


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2011)

Das leicht spielerische auf technischen Trails ist doch ganz gut so  finde ich zumindest mit meinem '07er Torque bei 160mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

Ich bin von einem Rahmen mit flacherem Lenkwinkel aufs Torque umgestiegen (Gabel (160mm Lyrik) habe ich dabei behalten) und habe mich anfangs mehrere Male in Kurven abgelegt, weil mir das Vorderrad regelrecht weggeklappt ist...! Hat natürlich auch was mit Gewohnheit zu tun, aber ich habe im Prinzip von 160-180 astufenlos alles durchgetestet in meinem Rahmen und für mich passt 180 definitiv am besten. Läuft auch über rumpeligen Untergrund deutlich ruhiger. Für langsameres technisches Fahren mag das weniger relevant sein, das ist klar.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (21. März 2011)

@cxfahrer: 1. Ich liebe dein Profilbild
                2. Umlakieren hatte ich nie vor....
                3. Stimmt, gabeln wechseln ist ziemlich teuer....
@smubob: kommt aber natürlich immer drauf an ob du eher harte Downhillstrecken oder teschniche anstiege und Abfahrten bewältigen willst.

Seid ihr schon mnal Alpencross gefahren und wenn ja, hats euch gefallen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> @smubob: kommt aber natürlich immer drauf an ob du eher harte Downhillstrecken oder teschniche anstiege und Abfahrten bewältigen willst.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das alles bezieht sich aufs Bergabfahren - und darum gehts ja


Danach sollte das klar sein  Für technische Anstiege braucht man kein Torque bzw. keine 170/180mm am Heck und dafür ist das Torque auch generell nicht so optimal, finde ich.




LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon mnal Alpencross gefahren und wenn ja, hats euch gefallen?


Nö. Und auch dafür würde ich kein Torque nehmen. (ok, vielleicht ein Alpinist, aber nicht meins!)


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon mnal Alpencross gefahren und wenn ja, hats euch gefallen?
> 
> Gruß



 Satan weiche!!! 

Ne, ich bin viel mit dem Torque berghoch gefahren, aber für einen AX würde ich denke ich eher was ganz anderes nehmen, da braucht man hinten 180mm nicht so wirklich.

PS mein Profilbild ist ein Triumph Fips Bj. 1957, Foto ist 20 Jahre später.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (21. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Satan weiche!!!
> 
> Ne, ich bin viel mit dem Torque berghoch gefahren, aber für einen AX würde ich denke ich eher was ganz anderes nehmen, da braucht man hinten 180mm nicht so wirklich.
> 
> PS mein Profilbild ist ein Triumph Fips Bj. 1957, Foto ist 20 Jahre später.



Satan weiche von ihm!

@cxfahrer: Was hast du eigentlich für ein torque und bist du zufrieden damit?

Die Triumph ist einfach 

Gruß


----------



## han-sch (21. März 2011)

hat vielleicht jemand interesse an meinem vivid air (240/76) fürs torque? wenn ja, pn


----------



## Flink (21. März 2011)

edit


----------



## crimsoncolsan (22. März 2011)

Wo grad das Thema 160 180 besprochen wird: Was haltet ihr von der 170er Lösung beim 11er trailflow? Und kann man die gabel ohne weiteres auf die ursprünglichen 180 bringen? Ich hoffe mal meins kommt bald, dann kann ich selbst berichten!


----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Gestern noch ein 790er Lenker drauf geschnallt und kurzen Vorbau.. in schwarz sieht das schön Böse aus.

Ja nee 180er würde mir auch gefallen... Talas braucht man nicht nur wenn man das Rad ins Auto läd oder auf ganz steilen Stücken hoch... meine Frau jetzt noch damit zu kommen würde den Rahmen sprengen


aber nee Rock Shox Totem Coil würde mir schon gefallen.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

Da es gerade zum Thema passt: ich finde, auf dem Bild sieht man das Problem rech deutlich...


Eisbein schrieb:


>





crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der 170er Lösung beim 11er trailflow? Und kann man die gabel ohne weiteres auf die ursprünglichen 180 bringen?


Beim neuen Rahmen passt das hervorragend. Theoretisch sollten die 170er Fox Gabeln alle nur mittels Spacer runtergetravelt sein.




Otterauge schrieb:


> aber nee Rock Shox Totem Coil würde mir schon gefallen.....


Zu schwer  Wenn man eh NUR bergab fährt, störts vielleicht nicht so, aber dennoch: meine 180mm Lyrik ist 1/2kg leichter...!  Klar ist sie nicht ganz so steif aber pfff...


----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Das ist genau mein Thema... fahre auch Touren damit und dann auch Berghoch. Schwerer ist die Totem Natürlich aber dann bleibt das Vorderrad in der Schräge nach oben auch unten


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Das ist genau mein Thema... fahre auch Touren damit und dann auch Berghoch. Schwerer ist die Totem Natürlich aber dann bleibt das Vorderrad in der Schräge nach oben auch unten



Ich hoffe ich muss dir nicht sagen, dass das Blödsinn ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Schwerer ist die Totem Natürlich aber dann bleibt das Vorderrad in der Schräge nach oben auch unten


Bei mir mit 45mm Absenkung auch!  (gibs auf, ich bin von dem Umbau sowas von überzeugt, ich finde immer irgendein Argument )


@ Flitschbirne: vermutlich nicht


----------



## LapierreFroggy (22. März 2011)

Die Totem Coil is halt ne ordentliche Wuchtbrumme die ordentlich was schlugt....
Von einer 180'er Lyrik hab ich noch nie was gehört.
Gibt es die schon lange? Und ist die gut?
Letztendlich: wie viel kostet die?
Nurmal eine rein theoretisch Frage, 'falls' ich mir mal eine neue Gabel zulegen möchte....

Gruß


----------



## Ronja (22. März 2011)

mal ne Frage an die , die ihren Dämpfer schon mal raus hatten, wie habt ihr denn die Schrauben an der Dämpferbefestigung losgekriegt? Bei mir hat sich im ersten Anlauf der Inbuskopf komplett rund gedreht und nun greift natürlich nichts mehr, das Material ist einfach zerspant, waren Krümel im Schraubenkopf? Was jetzt? Einschicken? Saison geht los!
Oder ist der Inbus nicht metrisch? Ich kapiers nicht?


----------



## Jobi (22. März 2011)

Klarer Fall! Du warst zu stark! 
Die Schrauben sind für Normalos, nicht für Herkules!
(Kann mir einer sagen was der Plural von Herkules ist? bzw. sind?)

Rockt on...


----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Ja ja ihr Säcke....mal sehen wie lange ich still halten kann

Man Leute wo bekommt man Protektoren her die größer Xl sind.... Meine Waden und Arme machen es mir nicht möglich was passendes zu finden. Muß meine Rollerblade Teile nehmen


----------



## martin! (22. März 2011)

ronja, das problem hatten schon andere.
schau mal bei thread 475 - 490, geht auf seite 19 los.


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. März 2011)

Die Schoner von 661"Kyle Strait" in XL sind wirklich XL!!! 
Fährt ein Freund, der hat auch erst keine gefunden...!


----------



## Ronja (22. März 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> ronja, das problem hatten schon andere.
> schau mal bei thread 475 - 490, geht auf seite 19 los.



Ohje, was für eine geqiurlte Kagge, 
macht der untere Bolzen dasselbe Theater?  An den hab ich mich nämlich nunmehr gar nicht ran getraut.


----------



## martin! (22. März 2011)

hatte bei mir die luft aus der haubtkammer rausgemacht, damit kein druck auf der schraube ist. dann ging die eigendlich ganz geschmeidig raus.

viel erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Die hatte se bei hibike aber nicht in XL

Ich klapper jetzt nach und nach mal die Gegend ab um mal zu gucken was ich dann direkt Kaufe oder bestelle


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Die Totem Coil is halt ne ordentliche Wuchtbrumme die ordentlich was schlugt....
> Von einer 180'er Lyrik hab ich noch nie was gehört.
> Gibt es die schon lange? Und ist die gut?
> Letztendlich: wie viel kostet die?
> Nurmal eine rein theoretisch Frage, 'falls' ich mir mal eine neue Gabel zulegen möchte....


Naja, ob die Totem mehr schluckt als eine Lyrik mit 180 wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bei hartem Geballer läuft sie halt etwas ruhiger, weil sie steifer ist.
Die 180er gibts original auch nicht  (mit Ausnahme der OEM Gabel im Scott Genius LT, aber die gibts nicht im Aftermarket und die hat auch nur die Motion Control Dämpfung) Meine ist Eigenbau unter Ausnutzung von bestimmten Gegebenheiten - mit altem Casting und neuem Innenleben. Das ganze durch eine kleine Hülse auch mit U-Turn. Alle wichtigen Infos dazu findest du im dem Link in meiner Signatur...




Ronja schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die , die ihren Dämpfer schon mal raus hatten, wie habt ihr denn die Schrauben an der Dämpferbefestigung losgekriegt? Bei mir hat sich im ersten Anlauf der Inbuskopf komplett rund gedreht und nun greift natürlich nichts mehr, das Material ist einfach zerspant


Das Problem ist bekannt. Die Schraubenköpfe muss man EXTREM vorsichtig behandeln. Wie es bei den Torques ab 2010 ist, weiß ich nicht, aber die Bolzen für die 2009er Modelle wurden geändert, wenn man da einen neuen Kauft, ist die Werkzeugaufnahme im Kopf etwas tiefer ausgefräst und sollte etwas haltbarer sein. Ich würde versuchen, das Teil noch irgendwie auf zu kriegen (Kopf ausbohren, Schlitz reinfräsen und großen Schlitzschreuber verwenden) und einfach einen neuen bestellen, kostet 3,90. Kannst dich ja mal erkundigen, welchen Bolzen du brauchst. Ich hatte zuerst einen falschen bekommen, vielleicht ist der ja fürs 2010er Torque? Wenn ja, kannst du den günstig(er als direkt von Canyon) haben. Die Ersatzteilnummer des Teils ist A1013178.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. März 2011)

Also ich als "alter Hase" bei dem Thema melde mich auch mal 
ich hatte alles probiert,bis mir nichts mehr anderes Ã¼brig blieb, als den Schraubenkiopf mit nem Senkbohrer praktisch wegzufrÃ¤sen, war aber pures GLÃ¼ck,dass ich den Rahmen nich mit erwischt hab, is nich zu empfehlen die Methode,man muss nÃ¤cmlich genau senkrecht auf die Schraube aufsetzen!!

Kullanz oder sonstiges ist da von Seiten CAnyons auch nicht entgegengekommen:
Zurerst wird man als der grÃ¶Ãte Handwerklich- unbegabteste Volltrottel hingestellt
Dann heiÃt es,man hÃ¤tte es von eienr Fachwerkstatt Ã¶ffnen lassen sollen (Canyon wir ja auch so gern gesehn -.-)
Und zum Schluss wolln sie fÃ¼r den Bolzen all incl. knappe 10â¬, in Zahlen Zehn Euro!!!!!
fÃ¼r den Bolzen, welcher am Tag zu Tasuednen hergestellt wird.

Das muss man sich mal geben...

Bei dem unteren DÃ¤mpferbolzen ging alles reibungslos
Bei mir lags Ã¼brigens nicht an SChrauberkleber an de rMutter oder Ã¤hnliches, osndern die Buchsen sind zu ein klein wenig zu eng, die Schraube lÃ¤sst sich kaum drehen, wenn sie durch die Buchsen ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Kullanz oder sonstiges ist da von Seiten CAnyons auch nicht entgegengekommen:
> Zurerst wird man als der grÃ¶Ãte Handwerklich- unbegabteste Volltrottel hingestellt
> Dann heiÃt es,man hÃ¤tte es von eienr Fachwerkstatt Ã¶ffnen lassen sollen (Canyon wir ja auch so gern gesehn -.-)
> Und zum Schluss wolln sie fÃ¼r den Bolzen all incl. knappe 10â¬, in Zahlen Zehn Euro!!!!!
> ...


Klar, wenn irgendwas schiefgeht und man nicht selbst schuld ist, ist das immer Ã¤rgerlich. Aber in dem Fall muss man das auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen...! Wie willst du denn glaubhaft beweisen, dass du kein handwerklich unbegabter Volltrottel bist? Soll jetzt nicht anmaÃend dir gegenÃ¼ber sein, aber verstehst du, was ich meine?  Alter Spruch, trotzdem ist was dran: Da kÃ¶nnte ja jeder kommen! Und glaub mir, es gibt so viele Idioten da drauÃen, die denken, sie kÃ¶nnten alles mÃ¶gliche an ihren Bikes schrauben und nix drauf haben ausser Zahnbelag...

Ich hatte ja grob das gleiche Problem - nur ging mein Bolzen noch raus - und ich habe einfach die 3,90â¬ gezahlt und fertig (ok, ich hatte auch die Gelegenheit, dort vorbei zu fahren). Wegen ein paar Euro so ein Fass aufmachen ist doch echt Ã¼bertrieben.  Wenn man so Probleme nicht haben will, darf man eben sein Rad nicht beim Versender kaufen oder muss in den sauren Apfel beiÃen und es einschicken oder beim Local Dealer fÃ¼r die Arbeiten was zahlen. Nebenbei: alle HÃ¤ndler, die nicht freiwillig Arbeiten an einem Versenderrad annehmen, haben einen an der Klatsche - das wÃ¼rde ich jedem, der sich blÃ¶d anstellt ins Gesicht sagen


----------



## LapierreFroggy (22. März 2011)

@Smubob:Geil, Vielen dank.
aber die Mühe ist es mir nicht wert..... dann hol ich mir direkt ne neue 180 Talas
Oder ist es vielleicht günstiger die lyrik neu zu kaufen und umzurüsten?
Was hällst du von ner Hammerschmidt AM?

Gruß


----------



## martin! (22. März 2011)

ich war neulich auch mal beim händler in der nähe
der nimmt nen aufschlag bei versenderbikes sagter 
also würd er schon was dran machen, nur halt für dicke kohlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (22. März 2011)

bike einschicken wegen dem bolzen würde ich nicht.
da das ganze wahrscheinlich nicht auf garantie laufen wird musst du denke ich auch den versand tragen und beim bike guard wird der nicht billig sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> @Smubob:Geil, Vielen dank.
> aber die Mühe ist es mir nicht wert..... dann hol ich mir direkt ne neue 180 Talas
> Oder ist es vielleicht günstiger die lyrik neu zu kaufen und umzurüsten?
> Was hällst du von ner Hammerschmidt AM?


"Alles Geschmacksache" sagte der Affe - und biss in die Seife 
Also ICH würde keine 180er Talas wollen. Meine Lyrik wiegt das gleiche, hat genau so viel Absenkung und hat ne Stahlfeder  Da kommen halt auch 2 Sachen zusammen - ich mag (die meisten) Luftgabeln nicht und Fox ist auch nicht gerade mein Favorit.
Ich hab meine Lyrik neu als 170 Coil DH gekauft und das Casting meiner alten übernommen, ein Domain Casting geht genauso. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich fahre schon seit gut 4 Jahren Lyrik und liebe das Teil einfach. Es gibt kaum Gabeln in der Klasse, die an die ran kommen. (alles nur MEINE Meinung...)
Hammerschmidt... mach dir mal die Mühe und suche nach Beiträgen von mir zu dem Thema  Falls "Hammerschmidt" als Suchstring nicht genug Ergebnisse liefert, versuchs mal mit "Hammershit"  Die Idee hinter dem Teil ist schon klasse, aber der Nutzen ist unterm Strich für mich zu gering.




martin! schrieb:


> ich war neulich auch mal beim händler in der nähe
> der nimmt nen aufschlag bei versenderbikes sagter
> also würd er schon was dran machen, nur halt für dicke kohlen...


Und für McKenzie Bikes von Real oder 08/15 Billigbikes, die es z. B. auch von Scott gibt, nicht?  Die *********** machen sich doch ihr eigenes Geschäft kaputt und merken es nicht. So blöd will ich mal für 5 Minuten sein, um zu wissen, wie sich das anfühlt. Ich habe beim ortsansässigen Dealer selbst schon 1 Bike, 2 Rahmen und für zig hunderte von s Teile gekauft. Und ich habe ihm auch schon bestimmt 4 oder 5 Fahrrad-Käufe vermittelt und auch an Teilen nochmal einiges. Jetzt habe ich halt ein Canyon, und weiter? Ist doch schei$$egal, was da für ein Aufkleber aufm Rahmen ist...
Ich habe auch schon öfters dort im Laden Preise angefragt und wenn er keine guten Konditionen bei den entsprechenden Händlern bekommt, hat er gemeint, ich solls im I-Net kaufen. Langes Gefasel, kurzer Sinn: Von so Arschgeigen sollte man sich das Leben nicht schwer machen lassen und entweder lernen, ALLES selbst zu machen oder sich einen gescheiten Laden suchen (ich weiß, das ist oft leider echt schwer...)


----------



## han-sch (23. März 2011)

Ich hab vor mir einen Vivid Coil für mein Torque zu kaufen und weis jetzt nicht welche Feder ich brauche. Canyon empfiehlt mir für meine 65-68kg eine 250er Feder, zu was würdet ihr mir raten und welcher Tune passt zum Torquerahmen, mid? Wäre nett wenn da mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## kNiRpS (23. März 2011)

250er ist zu weich. 300-350er würde eher passen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2011)

Ich wiege 66kg und fahre eine 300er Feder und Tune M, passt bisher (ohne Bikepark) perfekt. Das wird auch so bleiben, denke ich.


Nochmal generell: BITTE benutzt bei so banalem Kram die Suche!! (man kann ja auch gezielt hier im Thread suchen) Das mit dem Tune wurde sicher schon 20-30 mal beantwortet und die Sache mit der Federhärte wird auch alle paar Tage durchgekaut  Dafür gibt es ja nebenbei auch einen extra Thread
Anscheinend ist "Federhärte" die neue "Rahmengröße"


----------



## Jobi (23. März 2011)

Ey Leute. Will ja nicht nerven, aber ich will mir nen Vivid Air Dämpfer kaufen.
Welchen Tune und welche Federhärte brauch ich denn da?
Und welches Bike brauch ich, wenn ich den Dämpfer endlich hab?


----------



## han-sch (23. März 2011)

jaja is ja schon gut, sry dass ich gefragt hab..


----------



## Hundebein (23. März 2011)

Hey Leute! 

Bin im begriff mir ein neues Bike zu zulegen. AM / Enduro solls halt sein. 
Bin gerad auf der Seite von Canyon und schau mir das Torque 5.0 und das Nerve AM 6.0 an. Gleicher Preis. Wo besteht der wesentliche Unterschied der Modelle. Das das Torque nicht mehr für Bergauffahrten gedacht? Die Geometrie und Sitzposition unterscheiden sich ja schon stark.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. März 2011)

denk mal ne minute drüber nach dann kommst du von allein auf das ergebnis!


----------



## Hundebein (23. März 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> denk mal ne minute drüber nach dann kommst du von allein auf das ergebnis!



Mein Gott, ist es nicht mal mehr möglich hier eine vernünftige Antwort zu bekommen. Jedes mal diese zynisch-überheblich und vorallem überfliüssigen Kommentare irgendwelcher gelangweilten User die sich profilieren müssen nur um von anderen Zustimmung zu bekommen und das nur weil sie sozial komplett versagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (23. März 2011)

ich finde es sollte möglich sein hier fragen zu stellen, muss aber _chilla_ auch zustimmen. ein bisschen eigeninitiative sollte auch das sein.
lies dir mal die produktbeschreibungen bei canyon durch. die sagen eigentlich schon alles über den einsatzzweck. und dieser ist definitv komplett verschieden!!!!


----------



## Michael140 (23. März 2011)

Sorry, aber Chilla hat schon recht. Sie Antwort hast du dir selbst schon gegeben. Auf Grund der Geo ist das torque nicht mit dem am zu vergleichen. Und ohne eine genauere Beschreibung deiner Vorlieben ( bikepark ja nein....), kann man dir eh schwer was empfehlen.  Wenn du ein am / enduro willst, dann warte auf das Strive. Das liegt dann dazwischen.


----------



## Hundebein (23. März 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich finde es sollte möglich sein hier fragen zu stellen, muss aber _chilla_ auch zustimmen. ein bisschen eigeninitiative sollte auch das sein.
> lies dir mal die produktbeschreibungen bei canyon durch. die sagen eigentlich schon alles über den einsatzzweck. und dieser ist definitv komplett verschieden!!!!



Vielleicht lese ich die falsche Beschreibung, find es allerdings nicht wirklich eindeutig...eher komm ich auf den Schluss "sowohl als auch"


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2011)

Ach Quark. 
Les es nochmal  und dann überleg mal was du damit anstellen willst und dann les es noch einmal. 
Punkt.
(PS ich habe beide Bikes)


----------



## Hundebein (23. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (PS ich habe beide Bikes)



Dann solltest gerade du in der Lage sein vielleicht mal ne sachliche Antwort dazu zu schreiben, wäre ich dir zumindest sehr dankbar für. Aber naja, hast dich woanders eingereiht. 

Hab eigentlich nicht so eine lange Leitung, ist vielleicht heute ein Kommunikationsproblem


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. März 2011)

@ Hundebein:

Anstatt hier rumzupöbeln (zugegeben, dein Post beinhaltet im Bezug aufs ganze Forum viel Wahres) könntest du aber auch mal sagen, wo du Prioritäten setzten möchtest.

Touren-Fahren kannst du mit beiden bikes. Die Geometrie und die Federwege, sowie vor allem das Gewicht sind aber dermaßen verschieden, sodass du mit dem Torque als reines Tourenbike auf Dauer nicht glücklich sein wirst.

Für "härtere" Freeride-Touren und Bikeparkausflüge ist das Torque sehr gut geeignet. Für "normale" Touren ohne Park ist das AM ein sehr gutes Bike.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Hundebein (23. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Hundebein:
> 
> Anstatt hier rumzupöbeln (zugegeben, dein Post beinhaltet im Bezug aufs ganze Forum viel Wahres) könntest du aber auch mal sagen, wo du Prioritäten setzten möchtest.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kalle!

Da hast du recht, sehr spezifische Angaben habe ich nicht gegeben, mein Fehler. 

Schwerpunkt liegt eindeutig im Tourenfahren. Laut Beschreibung ist das AM dafür bestens geeignet. Soweit verstanden. Mein Gedanke war, nach dem ich mir auch das Torque angeschaut hatte, das es evtl. das gleiche Einsatzgebiet hat, jedoch einfach nur von der Sitzposition sich entscheidet. 
Dies wurde durch den nicht vorhandenen Preisunterschied unterstrichen 

Also wie gesagt, Schwerpunkt bei mir definitiv die Touren. Merke zur Zeit, dass mein derzeitiges Bike meinen Anforderungen nicht mehr gerecht wird und es überstrapaziert wird. 

Bikeparks wäre Neuland für mich, aber ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Deswegen halt auch der Vergleich der beiden Räder.


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Moin.

Kommt hier jemand aus dem Raum Dortmund der ein FRX in Größe L mit Totem oder vergleichbarer Gabel fährt ? Ich würde mir gerne ein FRX kaufen, möchte mich aber nochmal überzeugen ob mir L passt.

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. März 2011)

Servus Hundebein,

na wenn dein Fokus ganz klar auf Touren ausgerichtet ist, dann ist das AM ein sehr gutes Bike. Das Torque ist da ganz klar schon ein paar Nummern zu "dick" als reines Tourenbike - da würdest du dich nur ärgern.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (23. März 2011)

...nehm, das Nerve AM 6.0 bitte in Mamba Green  ...würd davon gern mal ein Foto sehen....irgendwie find ich die Farbe auf der HP Geil!

@Brandanschlag ...mein FRX 9.0 von 2010 ist leider in M ,aber schau doch mal in dem Probefahr thread ,vielleicht hast du ja glück.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8120469#post8120469


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> .....die Frage ist wo und zu welchen zweck möchtest du das Bike bewegen??



Bin ich gemeint ? Ich wollte mich halt einfach nochmal selber auf eins draufsetzen und gucken ob das mit der Länge hinhaut. Würde auch bis nach Düsseldorf fahren. Ist deins in L ?


----------



## kNiRpS (23. März 2011)

Hundebein schrieb:


> Vielleicht lese ich die falsche Beschreibung, find es allerdings nicht wirklich eindeutig...eher komm ich auf den Schluss "sowohl als auch"


vermutlich hab ich mich ein bisschen doof ausgedrückt. ich meinte diese beschreibungen:


> Tu wozu Du Lust hast. Erkunde die schönsten Regionen auf  ausgedehnten Trail- und Enduro-Touren. Die Anti-Squat-Kinematik lässt  Dich dabei vergessen, dass Du auf einem Freerider sitzt. Ein paar Tage  später zieht es Dich in den nächsten Bikepark. Die feinfühlige Federung  macht Laune und lädt dazu ein, Deine und die Grenzen des Bikes weiter  auszureizen. Bei der Reise in die Berge kitzelt der Reiz von technisch  anspruchsvollen Strecken, die noch nie jemand gefahren ist. Das Torque  bietet einen Rahmen, sechs Konzepte. Jedes Bike eine Klasse für sich.  Die Fahrwerke: immer aus einer Hand.  Marzocchi, Fox oder Rock Shox   jeder ein Spezialist auf seinem Gebiet. Das finden nicht nur wir. Das  Canyon Torque wurde von den kritischen Lesern der Zeitschrift Freeride  mit einem Meilenstein-Award ausgestattet.



und diese



> Du gibst bergauf alles, möchtest bergab aber ebenfalls  richtig Gas geben? Ein Nerve AM, das Chamäleon unter den Mountainbikes,  ist genau das richtige für Dich. Ein echtes Wohlfühlbike, das sich an  Dich anpasst  nicht umgekehrt. Mit abgesenkter Gabel fahren diese  Allrounder schnurstracks bergauf, der voll ausgefahrene Federweg lässt  Dich die Vorzüge von 150-Millimeter-Federweg an der Gabel beim Downhill  spüren. Du wirst Dich fragen, was Du die ganze Zeit ohne ein All  Mountain gemacht hast.
> Das Chassis ist genau auf die Ansprüche von  anspruchsvollen All-Mountain-Piloten optimiert. Dank der spezifischen  All-Mountain-Geometrie sitzt Du im Bike und hast bei Uphills die  richtige Position für lange Anstiege. Mit dem komplett versenkten Sattel  bietet Dir das Nerve AM im Downhill eine große Bewegungsfreiheit   genau richtig für Anspruchsvolle Trails. Die Anti-Squat-Kinematik  arbeitet so wie Du es Dir vorstellst: sie ist Antriebsstark, Wippneutral  und minimiert gleichzeitig den Pedalrückschlag. Das spart Körner und  ermöglicht Dir den ultimativen Spaß auf der anderen Seite des Berges.  Denn wer hoch fährt darf auch wieder runter. Das ist das Motto des Nerve  AM.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. März 2011)

@ Hundebein: ich bin eine Weile Hardtail gefahren (fahre auch immernoch), welches durch ein Canyon XC ergänzt wurde (zu 100mm Zeiten) und dann schlussendlich noch durch ein Torque. Mein Kaufgrund war, dass ich es auf den Touren selten sehr eilig habe (und wenn, dann das Hardtail nehme) und ein Bike wollte, das mir keine Grenzen mehr setzt. Bei dem ich nicht überlegen muss, ob es wohl (auf Dauer) hält, was und wie ich damit fahre. 
Ich habe 2007 auch das ES (heute AM) im Auge gehabt, aber auch da hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, irgendwann durch das Bike eingeschränkt zu sein. Ob es so wäre, weiß ich nicht, aber ich bereue den Kauf des Torques keineswegs. 
Die meiste Zeit wird es im Taunus bewegt, alles hoch was hinterher runter geht und das auch mal 2000hm/80km mit welligem Profil.
Im Urlaub geht's damit dann in die (Vor-, und dieses Jahr auch richtigen) Alpen, steil und lang bergauf, oft auch auf dem Rucksack geschultert und hinterher mit richtig breitem Grinsen im Gesicht wieder Richtung Tal. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen und das kg mehr Gewicht kann man ja durch ein-zwei extra Runden in den Waden ausgleichen 
Für die Sprintrunde auf Waldautobahnen ist es sicher nicht gedacht und macht da wohl auch nicht wirklich glücklich, aber um genüsslich hochzukurbeln und auf dem Trail richtig Spaß zu haben, ist es meiner Meinung nach genau richtig.

Das ist natürlich nur mein Persönlicher Eindruck von dem Rad und nicht auf jeden übertragbar.


----------



## Suicyclist (23. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Kommt hier jemand aus dem Raum Dortmund der ein FRX in Größe L mit Totem oder vergleichbarer Gabel fährt ? Ich würde mir gerne ein FRX kaufen, möchte mich aber nochmal überzeugen ob mir L passt.



Moin Ben,
in Sachen Probefahrt kann ich leider Dir nicht helfen, da ich 1. nicht grad um die Ecke wohne und 2. mein FRX die Größe M hat.
Aber gib' uns doch mal Infos zu Deiner Größe, Schrittlänge, Gewicht...


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Die Größe ist 1.96m. Schrittlänge dürfte (wenn ich es jetzt richtig gemessen hab) so ungefähr 86 cm betragen. Gewicht 95kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (23. März 2011)

Ein Bike der größe "L" ist dann ein perfekter Freerider für dich! das wolltest du doch auch, oder? Wenn du DH fahren willst, ist "L" dir wohl zu klein.
Ich fahre bei 186,5cm und 84,5 Schrittlänge "M". Etwas eng, aber für Sprünge und Tricks extrem spaßig...

Gruß


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Naja, die Grenzen verlaufen da bekanntermaßen ja fließend. Aber ich verschwende nicht den entferntesten Gedanken daran DH-Rennen zu fahren  Einfach bergab ballern mit nen paar oder mehr Sprüngen, spaßorientiert - Freeride halt.


----------



## christophersch (23. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Naja, die Grenzen verlaufen da bekanntermaßen ja fließend. Aber ich verschwende nicht den entferntesten Gedanken daran DH-Rennen zu fahren  Einfach bergab ballern mit nen paar oder mehr Sprüngen, spaßorientiert - Freeride halt.



Dann sollte "L" passen. M wäre definitiv deutlich zu klein und wohl auch nichtmehr fahrbar bei deiner Größe. Natürlich sind das fließende Werte, aber da ich mit meiner Größenwahl schon an der Obergrenze bin, müsste der Sprung zu L gehen.
Lediglich die Federhärte müsstest du dann noch verändert. Ich nehme man an, dass es so in etwa ne 550er sein müsste.
Für Freeride ist das Bike genial! macht echt mega bock auf Sprüngen und in Anliegern..!! ;-)


----------



## hugecarl (23. März 2011)

Was mich nur halt wundert dass das FRX so unglaublich kurz ist. Selbst ein Demo 7 in M mit 66 ist länger.


----------



## Hundebein (24. März 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> vermutlich hab ich mich ein bisschen doof ausgedrückt. ich meinte diese beschreibungen:
> 
> 
> und diese



Okay daran lags, diese Beschreibung habe ich gar nicht gesehen, habe mir die direkt unter den Modellen durchgelesen  

Dank dir!

@crazy-racer: irgendwie hast du meine Anforderung und wünsche sowie mein Fahrverhalten auf einen Punkt gebracht  Wenn ich 1.8k ausgebe, möchte ich nicht wieder nach 3 Jahren an die Grenzen stossen.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2011)

@brandanschlag: 
Das Demo ist doch ein DHler - extrem flacher Lenkwinkel und langer Hinterbau. 
Das FRX hat ja fast den gleichen Rahmen wie mein altes FR, nur mit etwas längerem Hinterbau - das heisst relativ steiler Lenkwinkel, flacher Sitzwinkel und kurzer Hinterbau (wäre mal schön wenn man Reach&Stack direkt vergleichen könnte). Wenn du unbedingt ein FRX willst, nimm L (ich habe am FR bei 202cm XL, und das ist mir fast zu klein - gibt übrigens grad ein neuwertiges FR in XL in der Bucht!).

@hundebein: Ich hatte mir das Nerve (damals hiess es noch ES) zuerst geholt und bin damit gleich recht heftige Touren (zB 222, 102 und 111 am Gardasee und Hohnekamm im Harz) gefahren. Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich gemerkt, dass das alles viel zu Leichtbau ist und der Rahmen war beulenübersat. Der Federweg hat schon gepasst - aber ich hatte Angst es bricht und an Steilstellen war es krampfig mitden steilen Winkeln. Also Torque geholt und happy. Mittlerweile fahre ich aber sehr vieles wieder mit dem Nerve, nur für den Bikepark und Alpentrails nehme ich noch das Torque.
Wenn du mit dem Playzone 5 Touren fahren willst, musst du mindestens leichtere Reifen drauftun, die verbauten Reifen sind für Bikepark. Ein leichterer Laufradsatz wird auch irgendwann nötig und die Gabel ist für heftige Einschläge gebaut. Usw. - wenn man mit dem Bike länger bergauf will, sollte man gut trainiert sein (geht aber). Ein Bekannter hat sich grad eins geholt, ich fand es sehr fein (und er strahlt übers ganze Gesicht  >Fotos hier, der mit dem blauen Shirt


----------



## svensson79 (24. März 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Kommt hier jemand aus dem Raum Dortmund der ein FRX in Größe L mit Totem oder vergleichbarer Gabel fährt ? Ich würde mir gerne ein FRX kaufen, möchte mich aber nochmal überzeugen ob mir L passt.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte Dir höchstens ein Probesitzen auf nem Torque Rockzone in L anbieten. DO-Kreuzviertel! Hab das Teil seit ein paar Wochen und selbst mit mieser Kondition nach langem Winter kurbelt sich das Teilchen auf Touren mit 25km/750hm wunderbar. Bergab ist's ohnehin ne Wucht das Gerät! Bei Bedarf schreib ne PN


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. März 2011)

Hey Leutz,
Frage:Was kann ich alles mit ner 160'er Gabel machen?(bergab)
Gruß


----------



## hugecarl (24. März 2011)

Kommt drauf was für ne Gabel das ist. Aber auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß haben


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> Frage:Was kann ich alles mit ner 160'er Gabel machen?(bergab)
> Gruß



Alles, wieso? 
Man muss nur dort, wo einer mit ner Fox40 drüberflubbert, den Lenker kräftiger festhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. März 2011)

OK!
Aber das werd ich dann schon selbst rausfinden, was mann alles damit machen kann

Gruß


----------



## Hundebein (24. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das Nerve (damals hiess es noch ES) zuerst geholt und bin damit gleich recht heftige Touren (zB 222, 102 und 111 am Gardasee und Hohnekamm im Harz) gefahren. Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich gemerkt, dass das alles viel zu Leichtbau ist und der Rahmen war beulenübersat. Der Federweg hat schon gepasst - aber ich hatte Angst es bricht und an Steilstellen war es krampfig mitden steilen Winkeln. Also Torque geholt und happy. Mittlerweile fahre ich aber sehr vieles wieder mit dem Nerve, nur für den Bikepark und Alpentrails nehme ich noch das Torque.
> Wenn du mit dem Playzone 5 Touren fahren willst, musst du mindestens leichtere Reifen drauftun, die verbauten Reifen sind für Bikepark. Ein leichterer Laufradsatz wird auch irgendwann nötig und die Gabel ist für heftige Einschläge gebaut. Usw. - wenn man mit dem Bike länger bergauf will, sollte man gut trainiert sein (geht aber). Ein Bekannter hat sich grad eins geholt, ich fand es sehr fein (und er strahlt übers ganze Gesicht  >Fotos hier, der mit dem blauen Shirt



Dank dir cxfahrer! Ich fahr wirklich viele Touren und würde mich schon für meine Verhältnisse sehr fit bezeichnen. Ich denke/hoffe also das ich das Gewicht durch meine Kondition etwas ausgleichen kann.

In Moment bin ich wirklich schon komplett vom Nerve ab und tendiere stark zum Torque. Und ne andere Pelle sollte nicht das Problem sein 

Hast du zufällig ein Bild der Beulen vom ES?


----------



## timtim (24. März 2011)

man kann auch mit 15omm gabeln spaß haben


----------



## christophersch (24. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> Frage:Was kann ich alles mit ner 160'er Gabel machen?(bergab)
> Gruß



...Alles!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (24. März 2011)

Ich denke mal es ist bestimmt schon geschrieben worden, aber die Suche liefert nichts:

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Dämpferbuchsen ich für das 2010er Torque benötige? Wenn ich von außen so anpeile würde ich sagen oben 8 und unten 6 mm Durchmesser. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand bestätigen.

Edit:
Die Einbaubreite wäre auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## han-sch (24. März 2011)

beim 2011er sind's ob und unten 22,2 x 8 mm


----------



## Thomas_v2 (24. März 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> beim 2011er sind's ob und unten 22,2 x 8 mm



Merci, steht ja sogar drauf wie ich gerade gesehen habe...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/764857


----------



## crimsoncolsan (25. März 2011)

Nochmal zum trailflow '11: würdet ihr die float auf 170 mm lassen oder das distanzstück rausnehmen und mit 180mm fahren? (kein bikepark bis jetzt) also ich meine ist das Argument in der Canyon-Beschreibung von wegen "mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad" stichhaltig? Was meint ihr? 
Ps: an die torque Fahrer aus dem Raum Frankfurt: kann man sich da mal anschließen?? ;-)


----------



## Brinsen (25. März 2011)

Ich fahr auch das ´11er Trailflow und hatte bisher in allen Lagen mit den 170mm absolut keine Probleme. (1,85 - 74 Kg)

Bisher bin ich noch keine 180er Gabel in nem gleichen Torque gefahren aber ich denk das es kein Riesen unterschied machen wird.

Ich werds auf jeden fall mal so lassen. Im Bikepark mal testen und dann mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (25. März 2011)

ich hatte in meinem torque schon beides drinne, 160mm und auch 180mm.
bis auf die etwas aufrechtere sitzposition bemerkt man meiner meinung nach kaum was.
das vorderrad steigt, jedenfalls hier, beim anstieg genauso wie mit 160mm.
wenn man das selber machen kann würde ich es mal probieren aber geld dafür auzugeben lohnt sich meiner meinung nach eher nicht.


----------



## Barney_1 (25. März 2011)

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen beide Gabeln fahren zu dürfen, 160 original und aktuell die 180er.
Sitzposition bzw fahren im stehen finde ich bei der 180er deutlich angenehmer, bei der 160 er hatte ich immer etwas das Gefühl das die Front zu tief war. Meiner Meinung nach passt 180 Vo/hi eindeutig besser zusammen.
Zweite Verbesserung bei der 180er ist das ich endlich eine Gabel habe die auch den Federweg nutzt den sie verspricht und zwar 180 mm. Bei der 160er war das zumindest bei mir und ich denke auch bei den meisten anderen fast unmöglich, fehlten immer so knapp 2 cm. Kann natürlich sein das das bei der 2011 160er auch besser geworden ist,die hab ich noch nicht fahren können
Barney_1


----------



## Jogi (25. März 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> Frage:Was kann ich alles mit ner 160'er Gabel machen?(bergab)
> Gruß



Das hier zum Beispiel:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kABT03PmPOA"]YouTube        - Bozen - Ritten14/2[/nomedia]

mit dabei waren u. A. 
Torque ES (meist vor der Kamera)
Torque FRX (meist HINTER der Kamera)
Demo 7 (unter der Kamera)
...


----------



## Jobi (25. März 2011)

Hey Jogi! Geiles Video! 
Klaro kann man mit 160 mm alles machen, man braucht einfach die richtige Technik!
Ohne Bikebeherrschung legst Dich auch auf Asphalt ab!

Rockt on


----------



## mok2905 (25. März 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie bei der Elixir R die Griffweiteneinstellung funktioniert? Ich verstehs einfach nicht.


----------



## Michael140 (25. März 2011)

Da ist ein schwarzes Rädchen hinter dem griff. Ich glaube, dass man dort auch einen imbus ansetzen kann, wenn's mal schwerer geht. Wenn du an dem Rädchen drehst, dann verstellst du die griffweite. Dies sieht man dann auch recht gut in der ovalen "Aufnahme" des Griffs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (25. März 2011)

Hm das hab ich auch schon versucht, leider lässt sich das Rädchen weder vorne noch hinten wirklich drehen. Maximal 30°, das wars dann auch schon. Verändern tut sich da nix.  Ist das Teil irgendwie arretiert oder so?


----------



## Michael140 (25. März 2011)

Eigentlich nicht. In der ovalen Aussparung tut sich auch nix?


----------



## LapierreFroggy (25. März 2011)

@Jogi: Danke, und super Video!!!
Gruß.


----------



## cliomare (26. März 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Anleitung zum Umbau der 170er Fox auf 180 mm? Hab mit der Suche nichts gefunden.

Danke!


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. März 2011)

mal mein torque unter torques


----------



## Jobi (26. März 2011)

Sehr geil das Teil! X.0 Shifter in rot, geilgeil!


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. März 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Sehr geil das Teil! X.0 Shifter in rot, geilgeil!



danke


----------



## Otterauge (28. März 2011)

Ich würden den Sattelhebel tiefer und geschützter setzen... am WE wäre meiner da über dem Jordan gegangen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. März 2011)

Ich hatte ja vor ein paar Tagen mal nach eurer Meinung gefragt was die LRS-Farbe betrifft - habe mich entschieden


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. März 2011)

@RaceFace89 ...was ist das für ein lenker...sieht echt nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (28. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich würden den Sattelhebel tiefer und geschützter setzen... am WE wäre meiner da über dem Jordan gegangen



in der perspektive sieht er irgendwie wie aufgesetzt auf, aber auf dem bild vom ganz rad sieht man ja das er im grunde "hinter" dem lenker ist, also recht geschützt...
oder was meinst du?



Stefan_78 schrieb:


> @RaceFace89 ...was ist das für ein lenker...sieht echt nett aus



er fährt sich auch sehr nett 
truvativ holzfeller wc (700mm / 15mm rise / 31,8er)


----------



## martin! (28. März 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> er fährt sich auch sehr nett



kann ich bestätigen 
gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. März 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. März 2011)

Servus,

mein 2011er Vivid fürs Torque ist da. Ein Leichtgewicht in 240mm Einbaulänge mit 400er Feder ist er natürlich nicht. Ein Fahrtest folgt die Tage....




Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. März 2011)

Jemand von euch nen Plan, was in diesem Fall:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514406
zu tun ist?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja vor ein paar Tagen mal nach eurer Meinung gefragt was die LRS-Farbe betrifft - habe mich entschieden


Gute Wahl und gutes Foto 




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> mein 2011er Vivid fürs Torque ist da. Ein Leichtgewicht in 240mm Einbaulänge mit 400er Feder ist er natürlich nicht.


Krass, fast 200g schwerer als meiner in 222 mit 300er Feder...!


----------



## han-sch (29. März 2011)

freu mich auch schon auf meinen vivid


----------



## philwillfahrn (29. März 2011)

krass, doch über 1000g mit 240er Länge...

Mit einer 300er Feder dürfte ich dann aber noch knapp im 3-stelligen bleiben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Kalle Blomquist:

Welches Torque fährst du?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2011)

philwillfahrn schrieb:


> @Kalle Blomquist:
> 
> Welches Torque fährst du?


Ich bin mal so frei: Er fährt ein 2010er und gehört auch zu den guten Jungs mit Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (29. März 2011)

Hallo Torque- Gemeinde

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. 
Möchte mir ein Torque zulegen, weiß aber nicht genau welches. 

Ich habe bereits ein AM-Bike (wenns interessiert -> Fotos), diese nutze ich auch weiterhin für abfahrtsorientierte Touren im AM/EN- Einsatz. 
Nun soll neben dem diesem Bike ein Torque angeschafft werden. Einsatzbereich des Torquw wird sein: Harter Enduro Einsatz, Freeride, Downhill, Bikepark. Also im Prinzip alles, wozu mein AM Bike zu "klein" ist
Größere Touren werden weiterhin mit dem AM Bike gefahren. 
Dennoch muss das Torque auch für den Uphull geeignet sein, sprich gemütlich berghoch. Ich wohne im Mittelgebirge, also sind schonmal 200-300 hm zu bewältigen. Weiterhin muss ich von meiner Haustüre erstmal 5-10 km flach zum Berg hinrollen. 

Ich dachte bei meinem Kauf am ehesten an ein 8.0 Dropzone, vor allem wegen des Einsätze im Bikepart (Wildbad, Beerfelden, Willingen, Winterberg...). Jedoch frage ich michg, ob das Dropzone zum uphillen fähig ist. Ich will bergauf keinen Rekord aufstellen, aber auch nicht schieben müssen.
Ist das Alpinist mehr zu empfehlen wegen seines geringeren Gewichtest? Muss ich hierbei aber bergag einbußen machen??

Ist nicht sogar das Trailflow ausreichend??

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Brinsen (29. März 2011)

Das Trailflow ist mMn genau richtig. Es ist vom "Einsatz"-zweck und Gewichtstechnisch genau in der Mitte und ist einfach genial zu fahren.

Ich denk wenn du wirklich viel Park fährst wird das Dropzone besser geeignet sein. 
Solltest du öfters zum Trail fahren bzw. Uphill fahren, solltest dich eher an Trailflow - Alpinist halten. Vorallem auch weil man den Vivid Air glaub ich nicht Sperren (Propedal) kann.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2011)

Der Rahmen ist doch eh immer der gleiche. 

Der wesentliche Unterschied sind die Laufräder (mal leicht, mal stabil) und Reifen (mal viel Gewicht undGrip und sicher, mal weniger) sowie Gabel (mal absenkbar, mal Stahlfeder, mal Luft, mal fette Standrohre).
Bei der Gabel ist halt ab einem bestimmten Fahrergewicht eine Totem oder Marzocchi von Vorteil, aber ein bisschen Flex ist auch nicht so schlimm, das reicht bei den andern auch dicke - ausser du wiegst 120kg und mehr.
Stahlfederdämpfer ist für das was du willst an sich ein Muß. Aber auch den kann man nachkaufen.

Das kann man aber alles umbauen und anders konfigurieren.


----------



## hergie (29. März 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Das man den Vivid im Dropzone nicht sperren kann, ist natürlich ein Argument. 
Das Verhältnis zwischen Park und Trail wird denke ich bei 50:50 liegen. 
Das Thema Gewicht dürfte bei mir keine Rolle spielen, wiege 75 kg. 

@ brinsen: Vermisst du eine absenkbare Gabel beim uphillen??


----------



## Brinsen (29. März 2011)

Eigentlich kaum. 
Wenns steiler wird muss man sich zwar schon etwas nach vorne beugen aber das geht ganz gut.
Durch die doch recht bequeme Sitzhaltung ist es zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aber trotzdem kein ding.

Bei 50:50 wär mir das Dropzone ohne sperrbaren Dämpfer zu wenig flexibel. Es wippt zwar wirklich nicht so stark aber man merkt es doch deutlich.


----------



## RolfK (29. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hätte mal eine Frage zur möglichen Reifendimension im Hinterbau des Tourque. Ich möchte mir einen 2ten Laufradsatz mit 2,5er MuddyMary's drauf für Ausflüge in die Bikeparks bestellen. Jetzt sind auf dem Trailflow Maxxis Ardent, die aber bei losem und auch feuchten Boden schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen. Für Endurotouren sind die ansonsten top. Sie sind in der Dimension 2,4'' verbaut und kommen mit den Stollen schon fast an die Hinterbauschwinge ran. Besteht überhaupt die Chance, nen 2,5'er MuddyMary hinten zu fahren?

Danke für eure Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (29. März 2011)

Im Bikepark hast du mehr Spaß mit Maxxis Minions oder Conti Kaiser...


----------



## Stango (29. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage zur möglichen Reifendimension im Hinterbau des Tourque. Ich möchte mir einen 2ten Laufradsatz mit 2,5er MuddyMary's drauf für Ausflüge in die Bikeparks bestellen. Jetzt sind auf dem Trailflow Maxxis Ardent, die aber bei losem und auch feuchten Boden schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen. Für Endurotouren sind die ansonsten top. Sie sind in der Dimension 2,4'' verbaut und kommen mit den Stollen schon fast an die Hinterbauschwinge ran. Besteht überhaupt die Chance, nen 2,5'er MuddyMary hinten zu fahren?
> 
> Danke für eure Mühe



Ja es geht alles bis 2,5!!!
Steht aber auch auf der Canyon Homepage 

Gruß


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. März 2011)

@RolfK: Flitschbirne hat Recht.


----------



## RolfK (29. März 2011)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Im Bikepark hast du mehr Spaß mit Maxxis Minions oder Conti Kaiser...



Bikeparkspezies müssen es nicht unbedingt sein, soll ja auch auf den Hometrails, also loser Waldboden, auch nass und auf Laub gut funzen. Die Mary hatte ich letztes Jahr auf nem Demo und das ging ganz gut, egal wo. 





Stango schrieb:


> Ja es geht alles bis 2,5!!!
> Steht aber auch auf der Canyon Homepage



Tja, wer hat da wohl noch gar nicht nachgeschaut     Danke!!!


----------



## martin! (29. März 2011)

hab momentan die marys in 2.5 drauf. alles prima!


----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2011)

@ hergie,

Ich fahre ein Torque zwischen Alpinist und Trailflow wenn man so will. Bei meinen 95 kg ist auch ein luftdämpfer kein Problem. Sicher ein vivid coil ist sensibler. Aber der kostet ja auch nicht die welt. Mit meiner Lyrik solo Air habe ich auch keine Probleme bei ruppigen trails. Absenkung brauche ich bei 170mm keine und ich finde etwas flex sehr angenehm. Ich denke das du mit dem Trailflow glücklich werden würdest. Bei mir sind die trails oft flach oder mit Gegenanstiegen. Da bin ich froh wenn ich durch beinkraft ordentlich Speed mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Nabend,



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gute Wahl und gutes Foto
> 
> 
> Krass, fast 200g schwerer als meiner in 222 mit 300er Feder...!



Ja in der Tat sehr schwer. Aber was will man machen, wenn man 240mm Einbaulänge braucht 



philwillfahrn schrieb:


> krass, doch über 1000g mit 240er Länge...
> 
> Mit einer 300er Feder dürfte ich dann aber noch knapp im 3-stelligen bleiben...
> 
> ...



Wie schon freundlicherweise von Smubob geschrieben, handelt es sich um ein "gepimptes" 2010er Torque.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei: Er fährt ein 2010er und gehört auch zu den guten Jungs mit Lyrik


 



Ich habe in dem Federhärten-Torque Thread schon was zu dem Dämpfer geschrieben. Der Kauf hat sich absolut gelohnt. Kein Vergleich zum DHX Air.



 (leider nur ein Handybild).

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## martin! (29. März 2011)

wo ich das alles lese und sehe juckts mich langsam auch.. 
für meine 90 kg einsatzgewicht kommt mir der dhx air auch etwas unpotent vor..
mal die spardose aufstellen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle 

Den DHX Air wirst du ja ohne "Verlust" los.

Falls jemand eine 400er Feder braucht - einfach PN an mich schreiben. Ich werde wohl eine 350er ordern.


----------



## cliomare (29. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Den DHX Air wirst du ja ohne "Verlust" los.



schön wärs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flink (29. März 2011)

Mal an alle mit vivid im torque? Was hattet ihr vorher für einen Dämpfer und welches Bj ist euer torque? Überlege auch mir eine alternative zum Dhx 4.0 zu besorgen.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (30. März 2011)

Mal ne doofe Frage? Wo genau merkt man den Wechsel von Dhx auf vivid? Und Fahrt ihr dann damit auch noch berghoch? Nur aus Interesse, bekomm jetzt bald mein trailflow aber werde es erstmal so fahren, da eher höherer tourenanteil im mom noch...


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. März 2011)

@ flink 
vorher war ein evolver isx-6 drin und mein rahmen ist von 07,kann mich einfach nicht von dem guten stück trennen  p.s. und er läuft und läuft 

@ crimsoncolsan
also ich fahr meinen auch im uphill und hatte damit noch keine probleme bezüglich des kraftverlustes oder wippen


----------



## whurr (30. März 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Das man den Vivid im Dropzone nicht sperren kann, ist natürlich ein Argument.



Den DHX Air kannst Du auch nicht sperren, sondern nur das ProPedal einschalten. 
Im Gegensatz zu einem der kleinen Fox Luftdämpfer, merke ich allerdings nicht wirklich viel davon (egal in welchem Setup ich den Piggi habe).

Das Torque ist aber wirklich sehr angenehm wippfrei bergauf.
Deshalb würde ich mir darüber keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Brinsen (30. März 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Vorallem auch weil man den Vivid Air glaub ich nicht Sperren *(Propedal)* kann.



Extra dazu geschrieben 

Mit meinen ebenfalls 75 Kg. und dem Propedal ist er nahezu gesperrt. 
Wobei ich immernoch am hin und her probieren bin was die Einstellungen angeht.


----------



## whurr (30. März 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Mit meinen ebenfalls 75 Kg. und dem Propedal ist er nahezu gesperrt.
> Wobei ich immernoch am hin und her probieren bin was die Einstellungen angeht.



Echt? Ich wiege auch nicht mehr (zumindest ohne Klamotten und Rucksack) und ich merke nicht viel vom ProPedal des DHX Air im Torque.

Bei meinem Nerve XC mit dem Float hingegen schon.

Bin auch mal ein 901 für 3 Tage gefahren, da hab gar nichts vom ProPedal des DHX Air gemerkt (und dachte der sei kaputt ...).

Mit wieviel Druck in der Hauptkammer, welcher Einstellung (wieviele Ringe noch sichtbar) und welchem Druck im Piggi fährst Du denn zur Zeit?

Und wie merkst Du den ProPedal?
Kannst Du z.B. im Stehen deutlich wippfreier fahren?


----------



## han-sch (30. März 2011)

ich hab ja das aktuelle dropzone und kann dir sagen du merkst im uphill nur ein minimales wippen. steige jetzt aber auch auf den vivid coil um


----------



## hergie (30. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. 
Ich denke es wird das Dropzone werden. Das schöne ist ja bei Canyon, da muss man nichts mehr machen am Bike. 
Ich werde den vivd air erstmal fahren, dann aber sicherlich auch coil umrüsten. 
Zum Thema Größe....
Leider hilft mir das Canyon PPS nicht weiter! 
Ich bin 1.83, habe allerdings eine Schrittlänge von 95 cm. Das wird wohl auf das L hinauslaufen. 

Grüße


----------



## martin! (30. März 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja bei Canyon, da muss man nichts mehr machen am Bike.
> Grüße





das unterschreibe ich dir so nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (30. März 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> Echt? Ich wiege auch nicht mehr (zumindest ohne Klamotten und Rucksack) und ich merke nicht viel vom ProPedal des DHX Air im Torque.
> 
> Bei meinem Nerve XC mit dem Float hingegen schon.
> 
> ...



Ich merke den Pro Pedal schon recht deutlich bei meinem DHX Air, wiege fahrfertig so zwischen 95 bis 100 Kg, Piggy mittlerer Ring und ca. 175 psi Druck. Hauptkammer so um die 12,5 Bar.
Bei eingeschaltetem Pro Pedal ist die Fuhre hinten schon deutlich straffer.
Barney_1


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
> Ich denke es wird das Dropzone werden. Das schöne ist ja bei Canyon, da muss man nichts mehr machen am Bike.
> Ich werde den vivd air erstmal fahren, dann aber sicherlich auch coil umrüsten.
> Zum Thema Größe....
> ...



Der Unterschied in der Länge zwischen L und M sind satte 3cm im Oberrohr - da wäre ich mit L vorsichtig, wenn es ein Parkbike werden soll. Könnte recht sperrig wirken (es ist mit 180er Gabel schon eh nicht ganz kurz, aber wenn du dich dann zum Lenker noch strecken musst...).

Immer dran denken, FR Bikes kauft man nach Reach und Stack, nicht Schrittlänge (PPSist da falsch).


----------



## harry303 (30. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand eine Domain 318 oder 302 im Torque und kann berichten ?

Bin am überlegen ob ich bei meinem Playzone 2011 die 66Rcv gegen eine Domain tauschen soll, da die RCV ja nicht so toll sein soll. Würde im momentanen Neuzustand finanziell auch noch nicht so weh tun.

mfg Harry303


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. März 2011)

bist du des WAHNSINNS ?


----------



## ibislover (30. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied in der Länge zwischen L und M sind satte 3cm im Oberrohr - da wäre ich mit L vorsichtig, wenn es ein Parkbike werden soll. Könnte recht sperrig wirken (es ist mit 180er Gabel schon eh nicht ganz kurz, aber wenn du dich dann zum Lenker noch strecken musst...).
> 
> Immer dran denken, FR Bikes kauft man nach Reach und Stack, nicht Schrittlänge (PPSist da falsch).


reach und stack dient dem winkelbereinigten vergleich verschiedener bikes. anonsten kauft man jedes bike nach unter anderem den geodaten...

im fall des fragenden wird er bei der schrittlänge mit einem M keine passende stütze finden um halbwegs vernünftig zu pedalieren.
auch wenn sein oberkörper etwas kurz geraten zu sein scheint, kann er ohne weiteres mit den vorbaulänge bei einem L rahmen spielen.
ein bike mit längerem oberrohr und kurzen vorbau ist wesentlich handlicher und angenehmer wir ein zu kurzes und beengtes bike.

mit den langen beinen braucht er den L, sonst haut er sich erstens dauern die knie in den lenker und zweitens ist sein schwerpunkt, bei stehender fahrt, zu weit vorne.


----------



## han-sch (30. März 2011)

würde auch ehr die 66 fahrn als eine domain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (30. März 2011)

ich möchte mir für mein torque einen neuen reifen zulegen und hab an den ardent fr gedacht und hätte gerne mal eure meinung bzw. erfahrungsberichte.
hatte an breite 2.6 gedacht...


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. März 2011)

hatte hier nicht jemand geschrieben das auf der Canyon HP steht  beim Torque passt nur bis 2.5!?
hab ich die gestern oder vorgestern noch gelesen!


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. März 2011)

maxxis ist wie nike fußballschuhe, sie fallen immer recht schmal aus


----------



## martin! (30. März 2011)




----------



## Stefan_78 (30. März 2011)




----------



## Michael140 (30. März 2011)

Hallo, 

Kann mir einer mal sagen von welchem ringen hier beim dhx die Rede ist? Nur mal so aus Neugierde


----------



## xander_v (30. März 2011)

das mit dem ardent würde mich auch interessieren, ich fahre momentan den 2,4er und finde ihn sehr gut.
wenn es passt soll als nächstes der ardent in 2,6 drauf.


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. März 2011)

welchen ardent fährst du denn?
kleines feedback wär nett


----------



## Stango (30. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann mir einer mal sagen von welchem ringen hier beim dhx die Rede ist? Nur mal so aus Neugierde



Von denen hier glaube ich !!!


----------



## xander_v (30. März 2011)

ich fahre den ardent in 26x2,4 mit 60a mischung in der faltversion.
der reifen hat ordentlich grip bei regen und trockenem untergrund.
aber vor allem verliert er kaum stollen bei blockierendem reifen.
abnutzung ist natürlich sehbar aber im gegensatz zu schwalbe verliert er keine kompletten stollen.
jemand meinte mal das schwalbe probleme mit deren gummimischung hat und deshalb die stollen abreisen würden.
dazu kann ich nix sagen aber momentan würde ich bei maxxis und conti bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (30. März 2011)

Und wieder was gelernt. Danke schön!


----------



## harry303 (30. März 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> würde auch ehr die 66 fahrn als eine domain




Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, suche ich hier im Forum nach der 66RCV liest man überall das die Dämpfung nixs ist. Die Domain hingegen scheint wohl ganz ordentlich zu sein. Warum dann doch lieber die 66?


----------



## han-sch (30. März 2011)

bin beide gabeln noch nicht gefahrn, nur hab ich jetzt schon oft gelesen dass die 2011er mz's gut gehen sollen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. März 2011)

du möchtest also deine supersteife Marzocchi 66  die,richtige Einstellung vorrausgesetzt,das beste Ansprechverhalten in diesem Sektor überhaupt hat,gegen eine billige Domain tauschen?

Muss ich nicht verstehen oder ?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2011)

So vom Anfassen und drauf-rum-drücken fand ich die 66rcv am Playzone sehr fein. 

Nie im Leben tät ich die gegen eine Domain tauschen (auch wenn die Domain 318 keine schlechte Gabel ist, entspricht ja weitestgehend der Lyrik IS bzw. RC).

Es soll wohl ab und an zuviel Öl drin sein, weswegen man nicht die vollen 180mm nutzen kann, aber das ist im Federgabelforum irgendwo erklärt.


----------



## philwillfahrn (30. März 2011)

Vivid Coil ist bestellt, hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi...

Spannung, Spannung...


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. März 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> ich fahre den ardent in 26x2,4 mit 60a mischung in der faltversion.
> der reifen hat ordentlich grip bei regen und trockenem untergrund.
> aber vor allem verliert er kaum stollen bei blockierendem reifen.
> abnutzung ist natürlich sehbar aber im gegensatz zu schwalbe verliert er keine kompletten stollen.
> ...



dank dir,
das schwalbe problem kann ich bestätigen,hat meine mary auch,deswegen mag ich ja wechseln


----------



## Jobi (31. März 2011)

Sodele, hab mir mal die Zeit genommen und die Decals überklebt.
Ist zwar nicht das Gold wie der Lenker, aber zu den KB 5050 Pedalen passts!






Rockt on...


----------



## Andi_W. (31. März 2011)

Sehr cool und edel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2011)

Schick - wo hast du die Aufkleber her? Habe bisher nur den reinen Canyon Schriftzug gefunden.


----------



## Andi_W. (31. März 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> bin beide gabeln noch nicht gefahrn, nur hab ich jetzt schon oft gelesen dass die 2011er mz's gut gehen sollen.


 
also ich fahre die 2010er 66 rcv in meinem playzone seit nun einem jahr und kann auch nur bestätigen, was so oft hier schon beschrieben wurde, dass sie superfein anspricht, steif ist und ordentlich was wegschluckt. von der optik mal ganz zu schweigen, ist sie von der qualität und der funktion der der rs domain weit überlegen.
aber wie das halt immer so ist, alles eine frage des geschmacks.


----------



## Andi_W. (31. März 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> du möchtest also deine supersteife Marzocchi 66 die,richtige Einstellung vorrausgesetzt,das beste Ansprechverhalten in diesem Sektor überhaupt hat,gegen eine billige Domain tauschen?
> 
> Muss ich nicht verstehen oder ?


 
ganz meiner meinung. mz´s 66 rules!! (again)


----------



## Jogi (31. März 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Sodele, hab mir mal die Zeit genommen und die Decals überklebt.
> Ist zwar nicht das Gold wie der Lenker, aber zu den KB 5050 Pedalen passts!
> 
> Rockt on...



Hey Jobi, sehr fein 
bin mal gespannt wie's live aussieht


----------



## Andi_W. (31. März 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> bist du des WAHNSINNS ?


----------



## Andi_W. (31. März 2011)

harry303 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fährt jemand eine Domain 318 oder 302 im Torque und kann berichten ?
> 
> ...


 
 wie bitte?? tauschen?   wieso das denn? 

würde ich nicht tun. die 66er ist aller erste sahne. fährt wie butter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (31. März 2011)

@ Jobi:

wie bist du mit dem rockring zufrieden? bin am überlegen den auch zu bestellen.


----------



## Jobi (31. März 2011)

@cxfahrer: Habbich von nem User hier im Forum, ist von nem FRX, deshalb ist das Steuerrohrlogo was fetter als meins.
Wenn jemand die Datei möchte, bitte PN.

@Jogi: Nicht mal mehr ne Woche, dann geht's mal wieder Los! 

@ martin!: Nun ja, der Rockring an sich ist nicht schlecht,
aber bei der Befestigung hatte eich einige Probleme.
Hab keine Kettenblattschrauben gefunden die gepasst haben.
Die ersten waren zu kurz, die zweiten auch, obwohl in der Artikelbeschreibung "lang" stand,
die dritten waren dann endlich lang, aber zu lang.
Da hab ich mir die Hülsen was kürzer geschliffen bis es gepasst hat.
War schon was nervig. aber jetzt ist gut!

Danke für Eure Meinung!

Rockt on...  ...bis am 09. in Koblenz!!!


----------



## martin! (31. März 2011)

alles klar, danke!


----------



## baumi1 (31. März 2011)

Ich hab das 2010er Playzone und bin sehr zufrieden, speziell mit der 66er spricht super an.
Mit dem DHX 5.0 bin ich nicht so zufrieden,ich fahre gerne etwas weicher also mit ca. 40% Sag, aber da rauscht er bei meinen 95kg durch die mitte.
Hat jemand ev. ne Empfehlung.
Meine Einstellung:
HK: 160 psi
PB: 150 psi
BV: 2

Oder ein anderer Dämpfer?


----------



## martin! (31. März 2011)

schau mal die letzten paar seiten durch.
der vivid soll sehr gut gehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2011)

Flink schrieb:


> Mal an alle mit vivid im torque? Was hattet ihr vorher für einen Dämpfer und welches Bj ist euer torque?


2009er Torque FR, original mit Manitou Evolver ISX-6. War auch gut und hat schön alles geschluckt, war aber einfach zu weich im mittleren Bereich. Hat man bergauf stark gemerkt (Sag im Sitzen bergauf 40-50%) und daran, dass er in Kompressionen wie Anliegern unheimlich in die Knie ging und man sich auch nur ziemlich schwer aktiv übers Heck abdrücken konnte.




crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage? Wo genau merkt man den Wechsel von Dhx auf vivid? Und Fahrt ihr dann damit auch noch berghoch? Nur aus Interesse, bekomm jetzt bald mein trailflow aber werde es erstmal so fahren, da eher höherer tourenanteil im mom noch...


Also ich hatte ja (wie gerade ein Stück weiter oben steht) keinen DHX, aber für deine Frage ist es wohl etwa das Gleiche. Ja, ich fahre damit auch Touren, im Moment sogar saisonbedingt ausschließlich. Auch bergauf fährt sich der Vivid besser, weil er nicht so weit eintaucht und auch bei Unebenheiten nicht so wegsackt, so tritt man einfach viel effektiver und angenehmer.




harry303 schrieb:


> fährt jemand eine Domain 318 oder 302 im Torque und kann berichten ?
> 
> Bin am überlegen ob ich bei meinem Playzone 2011 die 66Rcv gegen eine Domain tauschen soll, da die RCV ja nicht so toll sein soll. Würde im momentanen Neuzustand finanziell auch noch nicht so weh tun.


Also die Domain 302 geht schonmal gar nicht! Die hat keine Druckstufendämpfung, das macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß. Die 318er ist ganz ok, aber die Motion Control Dämpfung kann, vor allem wenn es schnell und hart hergeht, nicht mit der Mission Control (bestenfals in der DH Version) der Lyrik oder Totem mithalten. Das etwas übertriebene Lob-Gehuddel auf die 66 RCV kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Die neueren Baujahre funktionieren wohl angeblich wieder besser, aber "das beste Ansprechverhalten in diesem Sektor überhaupt" ist schlicht und einfach Quatsch. Sowas schreibt niemand, der schon mal eine andere vernünftige Gabel in der Hand hatte...! Ich würde die 66 auf jeden Fall auch entweder rausschmeissen oder zumindest auf die RC3 Dämpfung umbauen (damit kommst du etwa auf das Gewicht einer vergleichbaren Totem), denn eine Gabel mit 3,2kg ist einfach vorsintflutlich. Eine Domain mit tapered Schaft wiegt ein halbes kg weniger, eine Lyrik locker nochmal gut 200g mehr. In Sachen Funktion der Dämpfung dürfte die Domain wohl ein wenig hinterher hinken, die Lyrik aber mit Sicherheit nicht. Und wenn es unbedingt brutal steif sein soll, dann wäre man mit einer Totem (Coil knapp 300g und Solo Air gut 500g leichter als die RCV) sicher gut beraten.




baumi1 schrieb:


> Mit dem DHX 5.0 bin ich nicht so zufrieden,ich fahre gerne etwas weicher also mit ca. 40% Sag, aber da rauscht er bei meinen 95kg durch die mitte.
> Hat jemand ev. ne Empfehlung.


Das ist wohl ein typisches DHX-Problem, das hört man von sehr vielen Leuten. Ich bin auch mal ein SX Trail probegefahren, das sich genau so angefühlt hat. Ich kann nur sagen, dass das bei meinem Vivid nicht so ist, allerdings fahre ich auch deutlich weniger als 40% Sag. Mit weicherer Feder wäre das sicher auch problematisch, gerade weil man die Progression nicht verändern kann (außer über die Härte des Anschlaggummis).


----------



## Andi_W. (1. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 2009er Torque FR, original mit Manitou Evolver ISX-6. War auch gut und hat schön alles geschluckt, war aber einfach zu weich im mittleren Bereich. Hat man bergauf stark gemerkt (Sag im Sitzen bergauf 40-50%) und daran, dass er in Kompressionen wie Anliegern unheimlich in die Knie ging und man sich auch nur ziemlich schwer aktiv übers Heck abdrücken konnte.
> 
> 
> Also ich hatte ja (wie gerade ein Stück weiter oben steht) keinen DHX, aber für deine Frage ist es wohl etwa das Gleiche. Ja, ich fahre damit auch Touren, im Moment sogar saisonbedingt ausschließlich. Auch bergauf fährt sich der Vivid besser, weil er nicht so weit eintaucht und auch bei Unebenheiten nicht so wegsackt, so tritt man einfach viel effektiver und angenehmer.
> ...


 
also mit dem, was du zur 66 rcv bzgl. ihres gewichts sagst gebe ich dir recht. sie ist wirklich viel zu schwer mit ihren 3,2 kg. die lyrik ist ohne zweifel eine tolle gabel. hatte sie an meinem 2009er cube fritzz.
aber ich denke es gibt neben der "normalen" rc3 evo noch eine gute alternative aus dem hause marzocchi, die gewichtstechnisch nochmals mit 200g gewichteinsparung einhergeht. die 66 rc3 evo ti. halt titanfeder mit dann insges. 2785g. 
bin gerade beim "abspecken" meines playzone 2010.
hatte im zuge der überlegung auch die neue 180er float rc2 fit von fox mit nur 2400g erwogen. auch wenn sie nun laut test sehr linear sein soll und das federungsverhalten einer stahlfedergabel nahezu perfekt imitieren soll, kann ich mich, abgesehen von der tollen optik ganz in weiß, nicht mit diesen, wie ich finde hässlichen 2 cm verlängerung der castings nach den ausfallenden anfreunden. und einfach die tatsache das sie nicht so steif sein soll und auch nicht so fluffig wie ne 66er. 
mir ist klar, dass das reines geschmacksempfinden ist. 
wie sieht ihr das? irgendwelche meinungen dazu?
würd mich freuen über feedback.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (1. April 2011)

ich find die verlängerungen der castings gerade ziemlich geil ;-)


----------



## Andi_W. (1. April 2011)

wie ich schon sagte, ist natürlich alles geschmackssache. ich mein, ich find sie schon auch geil, mit ihrer kashima-coating, dem weiß und drauf die neuen decalls, wenn da nicht dieses bürzel da unter noch raus/runter hänge. 
ich habe mir eine 66 rc3 evo ti bestellt und müsste sie bereits die nächsten tage bekommen. die ist zwar leider nicht weiß (noch nicht... vllt casting tausch mit einer weißen) aber dafür sieht sie mit ihren vernickelten *38 mm *standrohren auch um einiges *fetter  *aus, als die fox mit ihren schmalen 35 mmeterchen. 
nun... my opinion. 
aber danke für deine meinung und dem feedback
gruß andi


----------



## harry303 (1. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 2009er Torque FR, original mit Manitou Evolver ISX-6. War auch gut und hat schön alles geschluckt, war aber einfach zu weich im mittleren Bereich. Hat man bergauf stark gemerkt (Sag im Sitzen bergauf 40-50%) und daran, dass er in Kompressionen wie Anliegern unheimlich in die Knie ging und man sich auch nur ziemlich schwer aktiv übers Heck abdrücken konnte.
> 
> 
> Also ich hatte ja (wie gerade ein Stück weiter oben steht) keinen DHX, aber für deine Frage ist es wohl etwa das Gleiche. Ja, ich fahre damit auch Touren, im Moment sogar saisonbedingt ausschließlich. Auch bergauf fährt sich der Vivid besser, weil er nicht so weit eintaucht und auch bei Unebenheiten nicht so wegsackt, so tritt man einfach viel effektiver und angenehmer.
> ...




Scheint ein recht rege diskutiertes Thema zu sein, gerade die RCV ist doch sehr umstritten.

Also wäre ich mit einer Domain 318/RC von der Funktion mindestens auf gleichem Level wie die 66RCV und 0,5 Kg leichter. Alles andere wird mir doch zu teuer, für die RC3 oder Totem muss ich ja mindestens 200 drauflegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (1. April 2011)

Nur ewiggestrige sind kritisch wenn sie RCV hören. 

Lest mal den Freerider-Test der letzten Ausgabe.Da ist die RCV auch dabei.  

Und auch einige Domain die allerdings nur alt aussehen gegen die 66.


----------



## Andi_W. (1. April 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Nur ewiggestrige sind kritisch wenn sie RCV hören.
> 
> Lest mal den Freerider-Test der letzten Ausgabe.Da ist die RCV auch dabei.
> 
> Und auch einige Domain die allerdings nur alt aussehen gegen die 66.


 
der mann hat recht! sag ich doch die ganze zeit. rs totem okay, rs domain no way!


----------



## Michael140 (1. April 2011)

Ach ihr laberbacken! Es geht nichts über stargabel. Linearer geht's nicht!!! ;0)


----------



## Andi_W. (1. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ach ihr laberbacken! Es geht nichts über stargabel. Linearer geht's nicht!!! ;0)


 
auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. April 2011)

Mannmannmann, erst die dritte Ausfahrt und schon nen ordentlichen Lack-Abplatzer am nagelneuen Torque. Ich hätte erwartet, dass der Lack etwas mehr ab kann.
Ist ziemlich genau an der Stelle am Sitzrohr, wo der Umwerfer beim Einfedern nur noch wenige mm Luft zum Sitzrohr hat. Habe dann mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und komplett eingefedert - der Umwerfer hat aber wohl keinen Kontakt zum Sitzrohr. Da müsste schon heftiger Flex im Spiel gewesen sein. 
Kann das von nem Stein kommen, den das Hinterrad da drauf geworfen hat?

Gerade die ersten Macken tun ja ziemlich weh. Wie bessert Ihr sowas aus? Autolack, Edding, Sticker, gar nicht?
Kann man bei Canyon kleine Lackportiönchen oder wenigstens nen Farbcode bekommen?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. April 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen mit der 2008er 66 RCV waren nicht die besten - die 2010er habe ich nach Erhalt des Radels allerdings direkt neu weiterverkauft. Die Domain in meinem Sx Trail war leider auch keine Offenbahrung - sie ließ sich nie halbwegs brauchbar für den Park-Einsatz abstimmen. Da gefallen mir Totem Dh und Lyrik Dh um welten besser....





Testweise werde ich die Tage mal wieder den DHX Air einbauen, um nochmal zu vergleichen, wieso der Vivid mir so viel besser in dem Radel gefällt.

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## han-sch (3. April 2011)

wenn man beim 2010/11er torque die hintere bremse weg machen will, muss man da echt die wippe demontieren ?! oder gibts da noch eine andere möglichkeit.


----------



## xander_v (3. April 2011)

ich habe die bremsleitung abgeschraubet und durch die wippe gezogen.
die bremse komplett unter der wippe durchziehen habe ich auch schon probiert aber das passt nicht.
auf jeden fall nicht bei elixir und formula one.


----------



## han-sch (3. April 2011)

geht bei dir code auch nicht, hab ich auch schon probiert und bremshebel passt auch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> geht bei dir code auch nicht, hab ich auch schon probiert und bremshebel passt auch nicht..



Schlauch ab oder Wippe ab, was anderes würde mir auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. April 2011)

Ich habe die Wippe demontiert 

Abschrauben der Leitung wäre aber definitiv einfacher gewesen...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## han-sch (3. April 2011)

ja hab ich mir dann auch gedacht, dass es nicht anders geht. wollte nur mal euch fragen wie er das so macht.


----------



## martin! (3. April 2011)

ich hatte auch die wippe ab... hat mir der canyon-telefonmann zu geraten.
macht aber wenig spass 
die andere möglichkeit ist schon schöner.


----------



## xander_v (3. April 2011)

hat der telefonman auch einen grund genannt warum die wippe und nicht die leitung?
an der leitung ist es ja nur die eine schraube und danach die bremse entlüften, wobei es da eigentlich reicht die luftblase am bremshebel raus zu ziehen.


----------



## martin! (3. April 2011)

damit man die bremse nicht entlüften muss..
musste ich dann aber sowieso machen weil die von haus aus mit einer ordentlichen portion luft kam.
entlüften macht zwar keinen grossen spass, aber wippe fummeln fand ich noch weniger schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (3. April 2011)

Hi,
ich hab mir am FRX die Code eingebaut und ebenfalls die Leitung am Bremshebel abgeschraubt!so erschien es mir am einfachsten.....nur noch entlüften,aber das wollte ich eh machen....und fertig!


----------



## Jobi (4. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ach ihr laberbacken! Es geht nichts über stargabel. Linearer geht's nicht!!! ;0)



Geil! 
Musste ich mir für meine Signatur klauen!

Rockt on...


----------



## flowrider95 (4. April 2011)

hey leute, da des ja hier der canyon torque thread ist wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand interesse an einem dhx rc 2 aus dem 2011 6.0 rockzone hat ?weil ich hab mir grad eines bestellt und hätt lieber nen dhx air drinnen grüßle


----------



## Michael140 (4. April 2011)

Wer von euch ist eigentlich am we in Koblenz und fährt vielleicht sogar die Fr-Tour mit?


----------



## Jobi (5. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist eigentlich am we in Koblenz und fährt vielleicht sogar die Fr-Tour mit?



Ich! Ich! Ich! Ich! Ich! Ich!


----------



## Jobi (5. April 2011)

Kann's sein dass man sehen kann dass ich mich tierisch drauf freu?

Bis Samstag! Jobi


----------



## Jogi (5. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist eigentlich am we in Koblenz und fährt vielleicht sogar die Fr-Tour mit?



me toooo


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. April 2011)

Hab leider Samstags noch Vorlesung, werde aber Nachmittags dazustoßen!


----------



## martin! (5. April 2011)

brrr, samstags vorlesung?!


----------



## han-sch (5. April 2011)

da das hier der torque thread ist, frag ich mal ob evtl. jemand interesse an einem wenig gefahren satz 2011er deemax hat.. wenn ja pn an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (5. April 2011)

Wie wär's mit nem kleinen Forumstreffen am Samstagnachmittag? An irgendeinem Stand oder so? 
Ein Teil ist ja bei der FR Tour dabei, aber falls sonst noch jemand kommt? 
Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. April 2011)

Hi,
irgendwie steh ich grad aufm schlauch 
......kann mir jemand sagen mit wie viel Nm Drehmoment ich die schrauben an meinem Dämpfer anziehe (Torque FRX 9.0 bj.2010,FOX DHX RC4)??

danke


----------



## Michael140 (5. April 2011)

Habt ihr auch eine Mail bekommen in der ihr eingeladen worden seit? So mit frei essen und trinken? Also von mir aus können wir uns gerne bei der Fr Tour oder nachher treffen. Ich stecke mir ne weisse Nelke an den Helm ;0)


----------



## Iceman79 (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Weiss einer was es für einen Unterschied gibt zwischen dem Torque 2007 und 2009 Hinterbau? Da soll angeblich das Hinterrad von 2007 auf das 2009 nicht passen... ich konnte anhand von Bildern keine Unterschiede feststellen ausser bei den ganz neuen, da ist die X12 Achse verbaut!

Vielen dank im Vorraus für die Infos.

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch eine Mail bekommen in der ihr eingeladen worden seit? So mit frei essen und trinken? Also von mir aus können wir uns gerne bei der Fr Tour oder nachher treffen. Ich stecke mir ne weisse Nelke an den Helm ;0)



Jo!
Dann bis Samstag!


----------



## Jobi (6. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch eine Mail bekommen in der ihr eingeladen worden seit? So mit frei essen und trinken? Also von mir aus können wir uns gerne bei der Fr Tour oder nachher treffen. Ich stecke mir ne weisse Nelke an den Helm ;0)



Ok, ich hab nen güldenen Spank Royala Lenker.
Hab leider keine extra Einladung bekommen. 
Die dachten sich wohl, der kommt eh immer, der brauch sowas nicht. 
Bis am Samstag denn!


----------



## Iceman79 (6. April 2011)

??? gibt´s hier keine Infos über Canyon Torque ??? Nur Termine für´s Treffen oder so  gib´s evt. einen anderen Thread wo ich mit über ein Canyon Torque informieren kann???

Gruß


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2011)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ??? gibt´s hier keine Infos über Canyon Torque ??? Nur Termine für´s Treffen oder so  gib´s evt. einen anderen Thread wo ich mit über ein Canyon Torque informieren kann???
> 
> Gruß



Bist schon richtig hier, was wolltste wissen? Ach ja, Hinterbau...
2007er Torques hatten Schnellspanner, 2009er ES auch, FR hatten aber ne Steckachse (Maxle), da musste man teilw. dran rumfeilen 


Übrigens...ich komm auch am Samstag. Ihr erkennt mich an meinem CANYON Bike


----------



## maddin80 (6. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 und brauche neue Dämpferbuchsen, kann mir wer sagen, welche ich da brauche und sollte ich auch gleichzeitig die Gleitbuchsenlager erneuern? Falls ja, brauche ich dafür spezielle Werkzeuge? Der Dämpfer ist ein Evolver ISX-6.

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. April 2011)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 und brauche neue Dämpferbuchsen, kann mir wer sagen, welche ich da brauche und sollte ich auch gleichzeitig die Gleitbuchsenlager erneuern? Falls ja, brauche ich dafür spezielle Werkzeuge? Der Dämpfer ist ein Evolver ISX-6.
> 
> Gruß und Danke!



Die Buchsen sind 22,2 x ø8 (Lagersitz ø12)
Die Gleitlager sind metrisch: 1212DU (di=12 / do=14 / B=12)


----------



## maddin80 (6. April 2011)

@ Jogi

Super, danke! Nur bei den Gleitbuchsenlager steht nur die Angabe 12,5mm. Brauche ich ein spezielles Werkzeug um die zu verbauen?


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2011)

um sie "fachmännisch" zu tauschen, gibts Spezialwerkzeuge.
Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick gehts auch ohne.
Ein Schraubstock tut gute Dienste und eine Hülse/Buchse deren Bohrung größer ist als der Außendurchmesser der DU-Buchse. Dann it der neuen DU die alte raus- und gleichzeitig die neue reindrücken

Ich hab mal ein Filmchen aufgenommen, wie ich die Buchsen gewechselt habe, allerdings mit nem Spez.-Wzg.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj2lAKVgf_o"]YouTube        - DÃ¤mpferbuchse.AVI[/nomedia]


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. April 2011)

Hi,
Ich hab meine Dämpferbuchsen auch etwas bearbeitet und Sintermetallbuchsen (selbstschmierend) eingesetzt,mit entsprechender Abstandshülsen etc.
mal schauen wie lang die halten.
mit welchen Drehmoment zieht ihr die Dämpferschrauben wieder fest??

schönes Werkzeug hast du dir da gemacht.

danke


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. April 2011)

Beim Canyon Festival am Samstag kostet die Reverb nur 209â¬!!! 
Wollte ich nur eben schnell mitteilen!


----------



## Saschka88 (6. April 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Beim Canyon Festival am Samstag kostet die Reverb nur 209!!!
> Wollte ich nur eben schnell mitteilen!



und das Dropzone nur 2699 

Somit wird mein Trailfow morgen storniert und Samstag nach Koblenz gefahren

Hab keine Lust noch 6 Wochen auf das Trailflow zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (7. April 2011)

Eine Frage an die *Trailflow*-Fahrer:

Fahre im Moment ein Nerve XC & ES... nutze an steilen Anstiegen U-Turn bzw. das Talas-System gern, um es mir beim Hochtreten etwas leichter zu machen.
Wie seit Ihr mit der Uphill-Performance des Trailflow / der Fox Float zufrieden (da sie ja nicht travel- und nicht blockierbar ist)? Danke schon mal...

Gruß
nismo2002


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. April 2011)

Ich fahre die 160er VanillaRC2 und komme eigentlich überall hoch! Wenn mir aber bewusst ist, dass einige steile Rampen auf der Route liegen kommt einfach ein kleiner Spanngurt mit auf die Tour, den ich aber dann doch nicht nutze!!!


----------



## whurr (7. April 2011)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die *Trailflow*-Fahrer:
> 
> Fahre im Moment ein Nerve XC & ES... nutze an steilen Anstiegen U-Turn bzw. das Talas-System gern, um es mir beim Hochtreten etwas leichter zu machen.
> Wie seit Ihr mit der Uphill-Performance des Trailflow / der Fox Float zufrieden (da sie ja nicht travel- und nicht blockierbar ist)? Danke schon mal...



Ich habe eine Absenkfunktion noch an keinem Rad vermisst.
Hatte ich eine, habe ich sie nach dem ersten Spielen eh kaum mehr benutzt.
Fehlen tut sie mir nur bei steilen und langen (> 10 min, > 16%) Auffahrten. Dafür tut's aber wirklich der Spanngurt.

Wenn Du die Gabel allerdings auch für kurze Stücke absenkst und das pro Ausfahrt auch oft vorkommt, wirst Du mit der Float nicht glücklich.

Ich komme mit dem Trailflow alles hoch, was ich auch mit dem Nerve XC hochkomme (zumindest so weit ich das bis jetzt vergleichen konnte). 
Wird es steil (so ab 14-16%), muß man aber schon deutlich mehr auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen und sich mehr über den Lenker beugen.

Ich vermute die Blockierfunktion wird mir auf langen (> 30 min) Asphalt-Anstiegen fehlen, da ich da gerne längere Strecken im Stehen fahre um den Hintern zu entlasten und die Beine zu "entspannen". Sowas bin ich mit dem Trailflow aber noch nicht gefahren.
Hier hab ich die Hoffnung, dass es helfen wird, die Druckstufe voll reinzudrehen.
Ist aber ja auch nicht wirklich das "Zielgebiet" für's Trailflow


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. April 2011)

Mit dem Alpinisten (Geo ist ja gleich wie beim Trailflow) senke ich für kleine steile Rampen nicht ab, ist auch gar nicht notwendig. Das Vorderrad bleibt gut auf dem Boden. Wenns kritisch wird geh ich halt extrem auf die Sattelspitze und Oberkörper zum Lenker. 
Wo ich aber durchaus absenke, ist bei langen moderaten bis steilen Steigungen. Ist aber kein Muss, sondern nur zum Komfortgewinn, dank bequemerer Sitzposition. 

Fazit: Absenkung ist kein Muss am Torque, aber halt nett zu haben. 
Dafür muss man bei der Talas aber leichte Abstriche beim Ansprechverhalten in Kauf nehmen. Meine fluppt zumindest noch nicht so richtig feinfühlig (ca 70km gefahren bisher). Hab das Bike jetzt mal über Nacht kopfüber stehen lassen, um die Schaumstoffringe zu tränken. Wenn das auch nicht hilft muss ich wohl mal nach dem Öl sehen, bzw wechseln.

Btw: Die überteuerte Fox-Plörre ist nicht zwingend notwendig, oder? Motorex oder gar normales Motoröl tut es auch für die Schmierung? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität für Sommerfahrten? (Ich weiß, da gibbet schon unzählige Threads zu, aber ne kurze Antwort wäre trotzdem nett. )


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> und das Dropzone nur 2699 
> 
> Somit wird mein Trailfow morgen storniert und Samstag nach Koblenz gefahren
> 
> Hab keine Lust noch 6 Wochen auf das Trailflow zu warten.



Weiß jemand ob noch andere Bikes günstig zu haben sind??

Vertride oder Alpinist??


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Btw: Die überteuerte Fox-Plörre ist nicht zwingend notwendig, oder? Motorex oder gar normales Motoröl tut es auch für die Schmierung? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität für Sommerfahrten? (Ich weiß, da gibbet schon unzählige Threads zu, aber ne kurze Antwort wäre trotzdem nett. )



Kurze Antwort:

Ich wär vorsichtig mit Motoröl speziel wegen der Dichtungen die evtl spröde werden. Würd mich da aber gerne eines Besseren belehren lassen


----------



## Saschka88 (7. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob noch andere Bikes günstig zu haben sind??
> 
> Vertride oder Alpinist??



Von der Torque-Serie nur das Dropzone


http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?category_name=granfondo2011

schau mal hier nach.

Eintrag vom 6ten


----------



## martin82 (7. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Btw: Die überteuerte Fox-Plörre ist nicht zwingend notwendig, oder? Motorex oder gar normales Motoröl tut es auch für die Schmierung? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität für Sommerfahrten? (Ich weiß, da gibbet schon unzählige Threads zu, aber ne kurze Antwort wäre trotzdem nett. )



wäre mir neu das Motoröl die Dichtungen angreift, wird auf jeden Fall vom Grossteil der Leute verwendet und schmiert besser als anderes Zeug.
Was die Viskostät angeht kann ich dir nix sagen, ich verwende glaub ich 5W30 oder sowas  
Genaueres gibts im Federungsforum, besonders ein langer Artikel zur Fox36... da ist einiges an KnowHow zu finden


----------



## Jogi (7. April 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> wäre mir neu das Motoröl die Dichtungen angreift, wird auf jeden Fall vom Grossteil der Leute verwendet und schmiert besser als anderes Zeug.
> Was die Viskostät angeht kann ich dir nix sagen, ich verwende glaub ich 5W30 oder sowas
> Genaueres gibts im Federungsforum, besonders ein langer Artikel zur Fox36... da ist einiges an KnowHow zu finden



eben! in nem Motor sind ja auch keine "Wunderdichtungen" drin


----------



## xander_v (7. April 2011)

hat eigentlich schon wer probiert einen ardent in 2.6 im heck unterzubringen?
da der torque rahmen bis 2.5 freigegeben ist würde es mich interessieren ob maxxis mit 2.6 auch passt.
besonders da maxxis reifen ja etwas schmaler ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (7. April 2011)

glaube kaum, dass der passt. wenn du nen 2.5er im torque verbaust, schleift der schon bei minimaler fehlstellung vom umwerfer an selbigem


----------



## xander_v (7. April 2011)

schade, aber danke für die antwort.


----------



## svensson79 (7. April 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon wer probiert einen ardent in 2.6 im heck unterzubringen?
> da der torque rahmen bis 2.5 freigegeben ist würde es mich interessieren ob maxxis mit 2.6 auch passt.
> besonders da maxxis reifen ja etwas schmaler ausfallen.



DER PASST! Und da schleift auch nix...Die tatsächliche Breite hat selten was mit der 2.X Angabe zu tun. Fahre Ihn seit Wochen an meinem Rockzone, da die Minions auf Touren doch ein bisschen zu sehr an den Kräften zehren! Idealer Reifen in meinen Augen....


----------



## xander_v (7. April 2011)

oh prima!
darf ich noch fragen wo du den gekauft hast?


----------



## svensson79 (7. April 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> schade, aber danke für die antwort.



ER PAAAAAASST! Also: kaufen, einbauen und über nen guten Allround-Reifen freuen!


----------



## svensson79 (7. April 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> oh prima!
> darf ich noch fragen wo du den gekauft hast?



ich hab sie im doppelpack bei bikemailorder bestellt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Faltreifen mit EXO Karkasse. 2 Stck für ca. 70...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2011)

Also bei meinem Torque8.0 von 2007 (schon fast ein Oldtimer sozusagen) schleift eine Rubber Queen 2,5" beim starken einfedern den Hecks (kurz vor Anschlag) am Sattelrohr...mit dem Umwerfer gibts keine Probleme, da sind bestimmt noch 1,5-2mm Platz 
Verglichen mit einem Fat Albert 2,35" baut sie aber auch mächtig hoch. 
Wie die Maxxis Reifen ausfallen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jogi (7. April 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Torque8.0 von 2007 (schon fast ein Oldtimer sozusagen) schleift eine *Rubber Queen 2,5"* beim starken einfedern den Hecks (kurz vor Anschlag) am Sattelrohr...mit dem Umwerfer gibts keine Probleme, da sind bestimmt noch 1,5-2mm Platz
> Verglichen mit einem Fat Albert 2,35" baut sie aber auch mächtig hoch.
> Wie die Maxxis Reifen ausfallen, weiß ich nicht.



Rubber Queen 2,5"  hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2011)

die 4 und 5 befinden sich bei mir nebeneinander, kleiner Tippfehler, sorry 
Umso schlimmer, das sogar ein 2,4" Reifen schleift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (7. April 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> schade, aber danke für die antwort.



also ick hab ein fr 9.0 von 2007 un hab auch den Ardent in 2.6 er Variante drauf !






wie findet ihrs ?


----------



## philwillfahrn (8. April 2011)

Jetzt auch mit Vivid:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/870524


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. April 2011)

Jetzt zum 2.(!) Mal Lagerspiel an der Wippe. (Es ist die 2.!!)


----------



## martin! (8. April 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Jetzt zum 2.(!) Mal Lagerspiel an der Wippe. (Es ist die 2.!!)



bei mir ist auch schon die 3. drin jetzt


----------



## demiano (8. April 2011)

[email protected],

bin neu hier und möchte mir ein tork zulegen.
bin aber 1,96m mit 95er schrittlänge lang.
reicht da das 613er oberrohr um auch mal entspannt zu touren oder ist das schon zu knapp bemessen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Demian


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2011)

Nach meiner Ansicht nicht, andere sehen das anders - ich würde dir ganz dringend eine längere Probefahrt empfehlen.

Je kürzer die Federgabel, desto eher könnte es bequem auf Tour sein - also ggfs. eine absenkbare Gabel einkalkulieren oder eins mit 160er Gabel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. April 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Jetzt zum 2.(!) Mal Lagerspiel an der Wippe. (Es ist die 2.!!)



Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Spiel beim Anheben des Sattels oder auch knacken beim Pedalieren?


----------



## demiano (8. April 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nach meiner Ansicht nicht, andere sehen das anders - ich würde dir ganz dringend eine längere Probefahrt empfehlen.



Sorry, kann die Antwort jetzt nicht eindeutig zuordnen, da meine Frage einmal nach dem Oberrohr und nach der Tourentauglichkeit gefragt hatte.

Deiner Meinung also zu klein oder grad noch fahrbar?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2011)

Ich bin 202cm, mein Torque FR hat 635 Oberrohr, und es ist auf Touren grad noch fahrbar. 
Ein Bekannter ist 193cm, hat ein aktuelles mit Totem, und es ist für ihn auf Touren grad noch fahrbar. 
Noch Fragen?


----------



## fishbone121 (8. April 2011)

Ja.
Wie kann man mit einer TOtem Touren fahrn ?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2011)

Mit nem Gurt.


----------



## fishbone121 (8. April 2011)

Achso


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. April 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Spiel beim Anheben des Sattels oder auch knacken beim Pedalieren?




beim anheben des hinterrads am Sattel oder Oberrohr.


----------



## Michael140 (8. April 2011)

Und bist du sicher das es von der Wippe kommt. Sowas hab ich auch, aber es liegt wohl mehr am dämpfer


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. April 2011)

das Spiel beim anheben des Sattels hatte ich ebenfalls und es waren die "weichen" Alu Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen. Demontiere den doch einfach mal aus und steck die Achse bei ausgebautem zustand wieder in die Alu Buchsen des Dämpfers und schau ob die Achsen Spiel habe!

...die waren bei mir ziemlich schnell hinüber!


----------



## the.saint (8. April 2011)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> bin neu hier und möchte mir ein tork zulegen.
> bin aber 1,96m mit 95er schrittlänge lang.
> ...



Wenn ihr hier grad so die Größen diskutiert,
kann es sein, dass beim trailflow ein Fehler in den Geo-Angaben ist?
Da stehen nämlich 606mm, anstatt 613, wie bei allen anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (9. April 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8193770"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier grad so die Größen diskutiert,
> kann es sein, dass beim trailflow ein Fehler in den Geo-Angaben ist?
> Da stehen nämlich 606mm, anstatt 613, wie bei allen anderen.



606mm bei allen Torques mit 170er Gabel
613mm bei allen Torques mit 180er Gabel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> das Spiel beim anheben des Sattels hatte ich ebenfalls und es waren die "weichen" Alu Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen. Demontiere den doch einfach mal aus und steck die Achse bei ausgebautem zustand wieder in die Alu Buchsen des Dämpfers und schau ob die Achsen Spiel habe!
> 
> ...die waren bei mir ziemlich schnell hinüber!



beschriebenes Spiel beim Anheben des Hinterrades hatte ich auch und es kam von dem Dämpferbuchsen. Für ein paar  getauscht und seitdem ist Ruhe


----------



## cliomare (9. April 2011)

Ich wiederhol mal meine Frage:

Gibts irgendwo eine Antwort zum "Enttraveln" der 170er Füchse?

Oder weiss zumindest auf welcher Seite man die Gabel aufschrauben muss um die Federwegsbegrenzung zu entfernen?

Grüße!


----------



## Loods (9. April 2011)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html

->Forks->36->36 FLOAT FIT RC2

Text ganz unten, da steht was übers Traveln.
Werde ich heute Abend auch machen, dann kann ich bei Bedarf näheres berichten wie eifnach/schwer das war.


----------



## Otterauge (9. April 2011)

Meine Fox  36 Talas lässt sich nicht mehr traveln seit gestern. Nicht das ich es groß genutzt habe aber so passte es besser ins Auto

Weil jemand ggf. woran es hängt. Knopf lässt sich drehen aber es senkt sich nur noch minimal ab..., ist nee 2010 rc 2 Fit.


----------



## cliomare (9. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html
> 
> ->Forks->36->36 FLOAT FIT RC2
> 
> ...




Super, danke!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (9. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Meine Fox  36 Talas lässt sich nicht mehr traveln.. Weiß jemand ggf. woran es hängt



ich weiß es ich weiß es  es ist ne talas und früher oder später bekommen die meisten absenkbaren luftgabeln probleme mit der absenkung! deswegen würde ich mir immer eine nicht absenkbare luft/stahlgabel kaufen und mit zurrgurt absenken. nur ob das wirklich auf dauer für die gabel in ordnung geht!?....


----------



## fishbone121 (9. April 2011)

hier nochmal mein torque fr 9.0.
Kommentare und tips sind erwünscht


----------



## cbrmicha (9. April 2011)

Hi,
habe mir für mein Torque eine Reverb zugelegt.
Ich wollte die Leitung am Oberrohr in den dafür vorgesehenen Löchern befestigen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Leitungsklemmen herbekomme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (9. April 2011)

Hi,ja bei CANYON...bei mir im Album ist ein Bild (auf der zweiten Seite)mit Artikelnummer und Preis(für eine Halterung)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431080&page=51


----------



## Loods (9. April 2011)

So hier ein paar unaufregende Bilder vom Traveln der Fox Float 170 auf 180. Das Ganze war ne easy Angelegenheit, so ne Float Luftkammer is halt schon recht unspektakulär leer. Das Öl hab ich auch komplett gewechselt, es kam meiner Meinung nach deutlich weniger aus der Gabel raus als die empfohlenen 40ml pro Seite. Hab jetzt deutlich weniger viskoses Motoröl drin, ich werde mal berichten wie sich evtl. das Ansprechverhalten auf Dauer so macht. Im Moment macht die Gabel beim Einfedern im Stand (Morgen wirds dann erst im Wald getestet) schon einen deutlich besseren Eindruck als im Auslieferungszustand.






















Bilder in größer gibts in meinem Album dazu.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein torque fr 9.0.
> Kommentare und tips sind erwünscht



Mhm also optisch gefällt mir die graue Fox Gabel nicht zum Rahmen 
Ne weiße würd viiiiiiel besser aussehen...


----------



## Michael140 (9. April 2011)

Ich habe die Schrauben heute bei Canyon geschenkt bekommen ;o)
War echt nett die Veranstaltung


----------



## cbrmicha (9. April 2011)

@Stefan 78
Dank dir, genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## cliomare (9. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> So hier ein paar unaufregende Bilder vom Traveln der Fox Float 170 auf 180.
> Bilder in größer gibts in meinem Album dazu.



Danke für die Info.

Muss man eigentlich das "innenleben" der linken Seite komplett ausbauen um den Spacer zu entfernen? Oder reicht es aus, die gabel aufzuschrauben und zu komprimieren, um an den Spacer ranzukommen?

Würde mir das ganze rumgepatz mit dem Öl gerne sparen, da die Gabel eh noch ungefahren ist und ein Ölwechsel deshalb auch noch keinen Sinn macht.

Was für ein Öl (Viskosität?) ist denn standardmäßig drin?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (9. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm also optisch gefällt mir die graue Fox Gabel nicht zum Rahmen
> Ne weiße würd viiiiiiel besser aussehen...



Bin grad dabei mir ne weiße zu organisieren


----------



## Loods (10. April 2011)

@cliomare

Um einen Ölwechsel auf der Federseite der Gabel wirst du nicht herum kommen. Beim entfernen des Spacers muss man die Gabel soweit aufmachen, das am unteren sowie am oberen Ende eine Öffnung entsteht, durch die das Öl herauslaufen wird. Zudem musst du beachten, dass in die Luftkammer, welche beim entfernen des Spacers auch komplett herausgenommen wird, 5ml Fox Float Fluid gehören (das blaue Zeugs), welches beim Demontieren auch flöten geht.
Wie in der Anleitung auf der Fox Seite beschrieben brauchst du also 40ml Schmieröl (orginal wäre 10wt von Fox) sowie 5ml Fox Float Fluid (hier habe ich das Orginal von Fox verwendet, da hier auch direkt die Dicht- und Gleitfähigkeit in der Luftkammer beeinflusst wird).
Aber wie schon gesagt, in der Anleitung von Fox steht eigentlich ALLES was man wissen muss.

Gruß, Loods


----------



## cliomare (10. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> @cliomare
> 
> Um einen Ölwechsel auf der Federseite der Gabel wirst du nicht herum kommen. Beim entfernen des Spacers muss man die Gabel soweit aufmachen, das am unteren sowie am oberen Ende eine Öffnung entsteht, durch die das Öl herauslaufen wird. Zudem musst du beachten, dass in die Luftkammer, welche beim entfernen des Spacers auch komplett herausgenommen wird, 5ml Fox Float Fluid gehören (das blaue Zeugs), welches beim Demontieren auch flöten geht.
> Wie in der Anleitung auf der Fox Seite beschrieben brauchst du also 40ml Schmieröl (orginal wäre 10wt von Fox) sowie 5ml Fox Float Fluid (hier habe ich das Orginal von Fox verwendet, da hier auch direkt die Dicht- und Gleitfähigkeit in der Luftkammer beeinflusst wird).
> ...



hallo loods,
danke, jetzt ist alles klar soweit. was für eine viskosität hast du jetzt verwendet? habe hier noch viel 7.5er wt gabelöl rumliegen, wär fein wenn ich nicht extra ein 10er kaufen müsst.

ist diese float ein spezialöl oder könnte man stattdessen auch was anderes verwenden?

grüße


----------



## Loods (10. April 2011)

Das Fox Float Fluid ist das hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...uftkammer.html?uin=kv0nsp403cuafm3ue5dousldo0

Ziemlich zähes Gepapp, die Viskosität weiß ich nicht. Ich hab mir das einfach mal geleistet, die Luftkammer werd ich wohl auch so gut wie nie mehr aufmachen.
Als Suspension Fluid Ersatz (zur Schmierung) hab ich jetz ein 5wt drin, keine Ahnung wie das auf dauer so wird. Gerade eben bei ner kleinen XC-Tour hat die Gabel jedenfalls unglaublich fein angesprochen. 
Aber nicht, dass du dich auf alle meine Aussagen blind verlässt, bin kein Gabel-Experte, gebe daher keine Garantie


----------



## cliomare (10. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Das Fox Float Fluid ist das hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...uftkammer.html?uin=kv0nsp403cuafm3ue5dousldo0
> 
> ...




Alles klar, danke. Dann werd ich mir das Fox Zeug besorgen und mal mein 7.5er Öl ausprobieren.

Grüße!


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. April 2011)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man die Bremsgriffe für eine Avid als Eratzteil bekommt? Brauche nur den Hebel!


----------



## fishbone121 (10. April 2011)

http://moobilo.de/avid-hebel-alu-schwarz-fr-elixir-p-27637645.html

weiß nich. is halt kein bild dabei. aber in der seitenleiste gibts noch mehr.


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. April 2011)

bei
bike-components
such dir über sram die artikelnummer für den hebel raus un order dann über die liste 

Avid Ersatzteile

das passende teil, achte aber auf material und farbe


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. April 2011)

sind garkeine hebel aufgeführt, gibts scheinbar nur komplett!? 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## cliomare (10. April 2011)

Hab was im Internet gefunden:

Fox Float ist nichts anderes als 80W Öl.
Statt dem Fox gabelöl soll man auch problemlos ~7W Öl benutzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hab was im Internet gefunden:
> 
> Fox Float ist nichts anderes als 80W Öl.
> Statt dem Fox gabelöl soll man auch problemlos ~7W Öl benutzen können.



Danke für die Info

Ne verlässliche Quelle dazu wär nicht schlecht 
Weißt scho, nur weils irgendwo jemand meint dass es so sei ist's noch lang nicht so


----------



## cliomare (10. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Ne verlässliche Quelle dazu wär nicht schlecht
> Weißt scho, nur weils irgendwo jemand meint dass es so sei ist's noch lang nicht so




Hab nur mal kurz gegoogelt und in einem Ami Forum haben diverse User gemeint, dass es dasselbe ist. Meinten auch, dass das RS Red Rum auch ein 80W Öl ist, nur halt andere Farbe.

Natürlich alles ohne Gewähr! Werd mir aber 80W Öl holen weil den Literpreis von 1000 fürs Fox Öl find ich dann doch etwas unverschämt


----------



## Nexic (11. April 2011)

die Preise für die original Schmiermittel von Fox sind eine Frechheit, 
das gleiche bekommt ihr für deutlich weniger in jedem Motorrad-Laden.

Hab für meine Fox Float Gabel 7,5W Öl verwendet und in die Luftkammer irgentwas über 50W. Läuft wie geschmiert!

Ich habs nicht bereut


----------



## martin82 (11. April 2011)

Hab mal ne ganz andere Frage,
fahre an meinem Torque noch den Original Sattel: NT1 von Selle. Finde ihn zum sitzen und hochfahren voll in Ordnung, beim Abfahren hab ich aber immer wieder Probleme bzw harte Kontakte mit den Hinter und Seitenkanten. 
Kann mir jemand einen Sattel empfehlen der relaltiv weiche Kanten (v.a. hinten) hat, trotzdem nicht zu schwer ist und gut fürs touren geeignet ist?
Hab was das sitzen angeht eigentlich keine besonderen Anforderungen, da passen mir die meisten Sättel ganz gut glaub ich,
Danke!

edit: kennt zufällig einer den:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattel/MTB-XC/Sixpack-Magenta-Sattel-2011::24378.html
oder den:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattel/MTB-XC/iXS-Freeride-Sattel-X-SA45::12122.html


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. April 2011)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen den Syncros AM Sattel montiert. Schick, bequem, Nase ist angenehm gepolstert für steile Aufstiege. Ob er für Dich an den Seiten weich genug ist, kannst natürlich nur Du selbst entscheiden. Ich finde, er ist rundherum ausreichend gepolstert. 
Nachteile: Gewicht, Schale knarzt unter Belastung ein wenig (auf dem Trail hört man es aber nicht )


----------



## Scili (11. April 2011)

Moin Leute!

Ich hab mir nun nen 2.5er Baron für vorne bestellt, hab noch nen alten nokian gazaloddi 2.6 hier rumliegen.
Passt der in den Torque Rahmen 2010 hinten rein und geht das mit den Crossmax felgen?

Thx!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. April 2011)

Welchen Baron hast du genommen? 1 oder 2ply?

Hier mal mein Torque am Wochenende:


----------



## Scili (11. April 2011)

Continental Der Baron Drahtreifen 62-559 (26x2.50) 6/360tpi Apex Black Chili Compound 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter. Ist wohl die schwerere Variante.
Der war eh schwer zu bekommen und die leichtere Variante hab ich bislang noch nirgends gefunden.

Geiles Pic, btw


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. April 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> sind garkeine hebel aufgeführt, gibts scheinbar nur komplett!?
> trotzdem danke!



doch, ich hatte nämlich das gleiche problem 

welchen hebel brauchst du denn, dann such ich ihn dir raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2011)

hanswurst schrieb:


> hat jemand sein new tork von hs (oder 3-fach) auf 2-fach umgeruestet?
> mir kommt das adapterplattenroulette etwas spanisch vor...
> worin soll der unterschied zwischen standard "slx 2-fach inkl bash" und zb "xt 3-fach, grosses kb gegen bash getauscht" bestehen?



Der Unterschied beschränkt sich auf die slx zur xt Kurbel, nimmst du eine 3-fach SLX und montierst einen Bash statt dem großen KB, ist der Unterschied ziemlich genau nicht vorhanden


----------



## Scili (11. April 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich hab mir nun nen 2.5er Baron für vorne bestellt, hab noch nen alten nokian gazaloddi 2.6 hier rumliegen.
> Passt der in den Torque Rahmen 2010 hinten rein und geht das mit den Crossmax felgen?
> ...



Soo... *grummel*
Der 2.6er scheint zu passen.
Geht auch mit der Felge, allerdings wars ne Qual den draufzuziehen und hab mir dabei meinen einzigen Schlauch gekillt...
*seufz*
Morgen weiss ich obs passt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. April 2011)

Schönes Bild, samy 

Ich wäre gestern auch gerne mal wieder in den Deister gefahren...


----------



## smithi80 (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hab vor ner Woche auch mein Alpinist bekommen, laut HP müsste ja eine Atlas Kurbel beri mir ist jetzt allerdings ne sixc dran was ja eigendlich ganz cool ist, wie sieht es den bei euch euch aus habt ihr ne Atlas am Alpinist oder auch die sixc?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab vor ner Woche auch mein Alpinist bekommen, laut HP müsste ja eine Atlas Kurbel beri mir ist jetzt allerdings ne sixc dran was ja eigendlich ganz cool ist, wie sieht es den bei euch euch aus habt ihr ne Atlas am Alpinist oder auch die sixc?



Ich denke mal denen gehen langsam die Raceface Teile aus, sonst würden sie ja keine schweineteuren Carbonkurbeln statt der billigeren Atlas nehmen.


----------



## cliomare (12. April 2011)

kurze Frage:

Sind die 2.4er Ardents am Trailflow Falt- oder Drahtversion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (12. April 2011)

Falt


----------



## fishbone121 (12. April 2011)

hier nochmal mein torque 9.0 bei epischen Licht  Tips ? außer Fox in weiß umzupulvern ?





Kefü ist auch schon bestellt.


----------



## han-sch (12. April 2011)

Felgendecals noch ab, dann


----------



## fishbone121 (12. April 2011)

warum denn die Decals ? 
sin ja dann einfach nur schwarz ?! 

weiß eig. wer wo man ein Kettenstrebenschutz für die obere Strebe herbekommt ? 
is nämlich leider schon ganz schön verkratzt...


----------



## han-sch (12. April 2011)

ja einfach schwarz, deswegen ja 

einfach mal in den zig online-shops kettenstrebenschutz eingeben


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Tips ?


Biken gehen! 

Kettenstrebe: alten Schlauch zerschneiden + Kabelbinder. 

Decals von Felgen würd ich auch nicht abnehmen. Wozu auch...
...und sollte man sie je verkaufen wollen, wär's ganz gut, wenn der Käufer sehen würde, dass es teure DT sind.


----------



## fishbone121 (12. April 2011)

meinst du schlauch oder mantel zerschneiden ?


----------



## fishbone121 (12. April 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> ja einfach schwarz, deswegen ja
> 
> einfach mal in den zig online-shops kettenstrebenschutz eingeben



ich weiß aber nich welche weil die immer verschiedene Maße haben etc.


----------



## cliomare (12. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Falt



danke!


----------



## maddin80 (13. April 2011)

@fishbone:
Schneide dir einen alten Schlau passend und mach dat janze mit Kabelbindern oder Panzerband fest. Habe ich auch gemacht, geht jut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (13. April 2011)

Hi Leute!

Mir geht mein Lenker auf'n Sack! Ist viel zu schmal der Stock!
Ich brauch dringend was richtig breites.
So 780 bis 800 mm, am liebsten in gold poliert, oder einen den ich mir eloxieren lassen kann.
Aber nicht den Atlas, das ist nicht mein poliertes Gold.
Habt ihr Ideen? Oder Erfahrungen?

Danke euch schon mal!

Rockt on...


----------



## Michael140 (13. April 2011)

Gibt es von sixpack nicht noch was? Oder Superstar Component??? Und wie war der Samstag noch? Leider musste ich am nachmittag beim Umzug eines Freundes helfen.....


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. April 2011)

Ich war am Samstag da! Hätten uns zu einer Uhrzeit an einem bestimmten Stand verabreden sollen...! Nächstes mal!!! 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58548

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49625

Vielleicht ist ja einer dabei!?


----------



## FeliXtreme (14. April 2011)

Frage 1: Lösen des des Umlenkhebelbolzens, der den Umlenkhebel mit
           dem Rahmen verbindet,  beim Torque 2007.

Bekomme nur die rechte Seite (in Fahrtrichtung)des Inbusbolzens heraus, die linke Seite lässt sich zwar drehen, aber nicht ausschlagen, ist da eine Sicherung eingearbeitet oder muss ich mit mehr Gewalt ran? 

Welchen Bit braucht man um das Haupthinterbaulager zu lösen, die Schraube hat 2 kleine löcher.

Danke, für sachkundige Antworten


----------



## holger.frank (14. April 2011)

Hi, ich baue mir einen Torque 2010 Rahmen Grösse M als Enduro auf und will die Front/Cockpit möglichst niedrig halten, damits auch noch gut klettert. Eingebaut wird eine Lyrik Solo Air mit 160 oder 170mm (muss ich noch testen). 

bei niedriger Front=null Spacer, hat man sofort das Problem das die Schalthebel oder der Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr kolidieren kann und eventuell Dellen oder Kratzer hinterlässt.

Frage an Euch: wie geht ihr damit um?

gruss holgi


----------



## Jogi (14. April 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Mir geht mein Lenker auf'n Sack! Ist viel zu schmal der Stock!
> Ich brauch dringend was richtig breites.
> ...



Hätt ich dich nur mal nicht auf mein Rad sitzen lassen


----------



## Michael140 (14. April 2011)

Wie sieht es mit dem sunline v1 in 745 aus?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2011)

So, da ich den Thread die letzten Tage wegen Uni-Kram etwas vernachlässigt habe, hole ich mal ein paar teils alte Sachen nochmal hervor... 



whurr schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Absenkfunktion noch an keinem Rad vermisst.
> [...]
> Ich vermute die Blockierfunktion wird mir auf langen (> 30 min) Asphalt-Anstiegen fehlen...


Siehst du, bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt  Ich würde die Absenkmöglichkeit NIE missen wollen (daher auch die Bemühungen, meine Lyrik mit U-Turn auf 180 zu kriegen), denn erstens gibt es bei mir einige Anstiege, die ich ohne zwar hoch käme, mich dabei aber so abquälen müsste, dass ich ne halbe Stunde ins Sauerstoffzelt müsste vor der Abfahrt  und es gibt auch Stücke, die ich mit vollen 180 nicht schaffen würde. Zweitens bin ich eigentlich immer mit Fullface Helm und Schützern + Trinkblase, Essen, Notfallwerkzeug, Schlauch, Luftpumpe.... im/aufm Rucksack unterwegs, das macht keinen Spaß, wenn einen der Rucksack beim hochfahren fast rückwärts vom Rad zieht. Da ist die Absenkung schon eine deutlich spürbare Erleichterung, auch bei moderaten Steigungen.
Eine Blockierfunktion an einer EN/FR-Gabel halte ich dagen für völlig sinnlos. Ich fahre selten längere Zeit im Stehen und selbst dann wippt die Gabel nicht so stark, dass es mich stören würde - ist halt Stahlfeder und kein Luft-Geschwabbel  Beim Pedalieren im Sitzen bewegt sich an der Gabel gar nix.




BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Btw: Die überteuerte Fox-Plörre ist nicht zwingend notwendig, oder? Motorex oder gar normales Motoröl tut es auch für die Schmierung? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität für Sommerfahrten? (Ich weiß, da gibbet schon unzählige Threads zu, aber ne kurze Antwort wäre trotzdem nett. )


Als Schmierung empfehle ich normales Motoröl. Ich habe bei der 09er Talas meiner Freundin das 10W40 genommen, das ich noch rumstehen hatte. Die Gabel war danach nicht wiederzuerkennen - wesentlich softeres Ansprechen (spürt man schon beim Drücken im Stand deutlich) und immens bessere Performance auf dem Trail, geht fast schon in Richtung Stahlfeder-Feeling 




cliomare schrieb:


> Würde mir das ganze rumgepatz mit dem Öl gerne sparen, da die Gabel eh noch ungefahren ist und ein Ölwechsel deshalb auch noch keinen Sinn macht.


Fataler Trugschluss! Ich persönlich würde heutzutage KEINE Gabel einfach so einbauen und fahren. Anscheinend schlampen ausnahmslos alle Hersteller, was die Öl-Füllmengen angeht. Die oben erwähnte Talas meiner Freundin war auf der Federseite fast TROCKEN!! Sowas gehört den Monteuren im Werk um die Ohren gedroschen...




cliomare schrieb:


> habe hier noch viel 7.5er wt gabelöl rumliegen, wär fein wenn ich nicht extra ein 10er kaufen müsst.





cliomare schrieb:


> Hab was im Internet gefunden:
> ...
> Statt dem Fox gabelöl soll man auch problemlos ~7W Öl benutzen können.


Das halte ich für eine sehr zweifelhafte Info. Ich würde dir davon dringendst abraten! Gabel-/Dämpfungsöl zur Schmierung zu verwenden ist eigentlich generell schon ziemlich grenzwertig, da die spezifischen Eigenschaften dieser Öle diese eigentlich nicht besonders als Schmiermittel tauglich machen. Selbst das 15er Öl, das Rock Shox verwendet schmiert lange nicht so gut wie Motoröl, die Hafteigenschaften sind deutlich schlechter. 15er Öl finde ich ja noch OK, habe ich auch schon bei ein paar geservicten Gabeln verwendet und es hat gut funktioniert (wird ja auch von einigen Tunern empfohlen), aber noch dünneres Öl halte ich für eine unnötige Verschlechterung der Schmierung, es ist einfach zu dünnflüssig und suppt nur unten im Casting rum. Ich würde deshalb dringend davon abraten!




Loods schrieb:


> Als Suspension Fluid Ersatz (zur Schmierung) hab ich jetz ein 5wt drin, keine Ahnung wie das auf dauer so wird. Gerade eben bei ner kleinen XC-Tour hat die Gabel jedenfalls unglaublich fein angesprochen.
> Aber nicht, dass du dich auf alle meine Aussagen blind verlässt, bin kein Gabel-Experte, gebe daher keine Garantie


Ich würde mich auch nicht als Experte bezeichnen, aber ich habe schon viel an diversen Gabeln geschraubt und mittlerweile einige geservict, die bisher bestens funktionieren. Daher würde ich dir das, was über deinem Zitat steht ans Herz legen wollen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein torque 9.0 bei epischen Licht  Tips ? außer Fox in weiß umzupulvern ?


Da du ja regelrecht um Kommentare bettelst 
- den Truvativ-Kram rausschmeißen und durch was gescheites Ersetzen (vor allem die Kurbel)
- andere Farbe für die Gabel aussuchen - weiß sieht SCHEI$$E aus!  Da würde ich mir eher überlegen, die Decals in grau zu überkleben und noch 1-2 andere Sachen ich grau dran zu bauen.




fishbone121 schrieb:


> weiß eig. wer wo man ein Kettenstrebenschutz für die obere Strebe herbekommt ?
> is nämlich leider schon ganz schön verkratzt...


Entweder, wie schon geschrieben, Schlauch drum wickeln und mit Kabelbindern fixieren - oder Kork-Lenkerband für Rennradlenker nehmen. Gibts in vielen Farben, ist super zu verarbeiten, dämpft hervorragend, ist wesentlich leichter als ein Stück Schlauch. Habe ich an meinem Torque auch für oben und unten genommen (hier sieht man es). Diese Neopren-Kondome sind Schrott, halten nicht richtig und dämpfen auch nur ungenügend. Ich habe genau EINE Fahrt mit dem originalen Canyon Kondom gemacht, weil ich schnell auf den Trail wollte - ich dachte, mir zerschlägts den Rahmen und ich werde trotz Fullface taub...! Wenn jemand das Teil haben will -> PN. Ist quasi neu und kann beidseitig verwendet werden (schwarz/grau).




Jobi schrieb:


> So 780 bis 800 mm, am liebsten in gold poliert, oder einen den ich mir eloxieren lassen kann.
> Aber nicht den Atlas, das ist nicht mein poliertes Gold.





_Sebo_ schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58548
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49625
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja einer dabei!?


Der Da Bomb ist (markentypisch) bleischwer -> geht gar nicht, finde ich. Der Blackspire ist wohl matt -> passt nicht.

Ein glänzend gold eloxierter in der Breite fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Ich bin generell sehr zufrieden mit den Reverse Lenkern, fahre ich schon seit zig Jahren. Die Winkel passen mir perfekt (ist bei vielen anderen bei mir nicht so) und sie sind auch noch recht leicht. Gibts aber eben nicht in Gold. Ich fahre am Torque den fli bar XXL (760mm), wenn der zu schmal ist, gibts noch den Tripple-X in 820mm 




holger.frank schrieb:


> bei niedriger Front=null Spacer, hat man sofort das Problem das die Schalthebel oder der Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr kolidieren kann und eventuell Dellen oder Kratzer hinterlässt.
> 
> Frage an Euch: wie geht ihr damit um?


5mm Spacer unterm Vorbau und Lenker mit wenig Rise -> passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (15. April 2011)

Hatte mir die Lenker nicht näher angeschaut, aber jetzt wo du es sagst! 
Werde mal 10W40 ausprobieren! 
Und jetzt ab auf den Trail!


----------



## Caspar720 (15. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

hab mir jetzt zu meinem Alpinisten von 2011 ne Reverb geholt. Jetzt hat Canyon ja schon schlauerweise unten am Oberrohr Befestigungsvorichtungen für das Kabel angebracht. 
Weiss jemand woher ich so Befestigungsklemmen bekommen, mit der z.b. auch die restlichen Kabel von Canyon angebracht wurden?

Danke euch!

Gruß


----------



## Pinstripe (15. April 2011)

Meinst du sowas?!?


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2011)

die teile gibts bei canyon direkt. sind aber nicht gerade billig. schick einfach mal ne email an canyon oder schreib ne PN an canyon_verkauf. die können dir sagen was der spaß kostet.


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. April 2011)

ich hab die geschenkt bekommen, als ich vor ort war! 
da du eh nur zwei brauchst wird der spass sicher nicht über 10 kosten!


----------



## Scili (15. April 2011)

Habs nun getestet:
Ein NOKIAN Gazzalotti Jr. in 2.6 passt in einen Torque 2010 Rahmen ohne Probleme rein.
Allerdings ist es eine echte Herausforderung, den Reifen wirklich gerade auf der Felge laufen zu lassen.
Auch nach 2 Touren schwabbelt das Gummi noch ein wenig ungleichmässig auf der Felge.
Allerdings schrabbts nirgends.
UNGLAUBLICH, wie viel Energie der Reifen schluckt.
Dafür ist jetzt Bremsen mit dem Hinterrad mit dem werfen eines Ankers vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (15. April 2011)

hats du noch eine kettenführung am rahmen?


----------



## fishbone121 (15. April 2011)

> - den Truvativ-Kram rausschmeißen und durch was gescheites Ersetzen (vor allem die Kurbel)



ich denk ich hol mir demnächst n roten race face atlas fr risebar. und n andren vorbau wollt ich auch, nur weiß ich nich welchen ?°!?! fahr dh und freeride. empfehlungen ?




Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab mir jetzt zu meinem Alpinisten von 2011 ne Reverb geholt. Jetzt hat Canyon ja schon schlauerweise unten am Oberrohr Befestigungsvorichtungen für das Kabel angebracht.
> Weiss jemand woher ich so Befestigungsklemmen bekommen, mit der z.b. auch die restlichen Kabel von Canyon angebracht wurden?
> ...



ich hab mir die teile von NICOLAI geholt...die passen auch  also zumindest bei meinem fr 9.0 von 2007.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich denk ich hol mir demnächst n roten race face atlas fr risebar. und n andren vorbau wollt ich auch, nur weiß ich nich welchen ?°!?! fahr dh und freeride. empfehlungen ?


Ich hab den Thomson Elite drauf. Den hab ich schon seit Jahren, ist einfach der schönste Vorbau, den es gibt - finde ich.  Bei der Kurbel kannst du übrigens mit einer günstigen SLX schnell mal fast ein halbes Kg sparen im Vergleich zu der Hussefelt (?). Der Atlas ist übrigens auch kein Leichtgewicht und von den Winkeln her sehr gerade, mir persönlich ZU gerade, fühlt sich zu sehr nach Besenstil an


----------



## fishbone121 (16. April 2011)

Meinst den Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau ?? Wie sieht's mit dem sixpack millenium aus ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Ja, genau den. Der Millenium ist auch ein feines Teil, die Klemmung ist genial.


----------



## jac2d (16. April 2011)

Hi, 
hat zufällig jemand noch 3 Bremsleitungshalter rumliegen? Wenn ja bitte PN wenn sie abzugeben sind.


----------



## sh0rt (16. April 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> die teile gibts bei canyon direkt. sind aber nicht gerade billig. schick einfach mal ne email an canyon oder schreib ne PN an canyon_verkauf. die können dir sagen was der spaß kostet.



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, es waren 4euro pro Stueck, hatte letztens mal nachgefragt.


----------



## Nexic (16. April 2011)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, es waren 4euro pro Stueck, hatte letztens mal nachgefragt.



4 Euro für einen Plastik Clip ? Dafür bekommt man keine ganze Packung?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> 4 Euro für einen Plastik Clip ? Dafür bekommt man keine ganze Packung?


Nee, die 2-teiligen zum schrauben!


----------



## Scili (16. April 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> hats du noch eine kettenführung am rahmen?



Ja- allerdings nur die Grundplatte. Und die ist am Tretlager geklemmt. Nicht am Rahmen. Mir ist die HEIM 3 Rolle nach nur 2 Touren abgefallen. (hätt ich doch besser ne selbstsichernde Mutter genommen) und hatte bis dato kein Bock mich drum zu kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreFroggy (16. April 2011)

Hey folks,
Fahre seit Mittwoch den nobby nic von Schwalbe in meinem am Mittwoch gekauften Torque.
Gestern hab ich's Radel zum ersten mal hart ran genommen.
Der Nobby hats nicht überlebt.
Jetzt die Frage ob ein fetter Albert empfelenswert ist?
Vorallem wegen haltbarkeit?
Ist der Fat Albert dem Nobby im harten gebrauch (bergab)
überlegen?

Gruß,
Der Frosch.


----------



## han-sch (16. April 2011)

ich kann dir maxxis empfehlen, ich bin an meinem AM fully auch von schwalbe auf maxxis umgestiegen und bin bis heute begeistert.
und am torque fahr ich sowieso die minion's.


----------



## sh0rt (16. April 2011)

Also ich habe am Pitch den Albert und bin echt zufrieden damit. Stabiler und fühlt sich besser an wie der Nobby. Aber ob der für richtig hart der richtige ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage ob ein fetter Albert empfelenswert ist?
> Vorallem wegen haltbarkeit?
> Ist der Fat Albert dem Nobby im harten gebrauch (bergab)
> überlegen?


Ich fahre den Fat Albert am Hardtail, das wird aber meistens nur für Enduro-Touren genutzt und wenn ich mal einen FR-Trail damit runterrausche, lasse ich es etwas ruhiger angehen als mit dem Fully. Dafür ist der Reifen top, rollt gut und Grip ist ausreichend. Aber für richtig harte Sachen bergab ist der sehr grenzwertig. Dafür würde ich dir eher den Wicked Will FR empfehlen, der rollt für einen FR Reifen super wegen der flachen Mittelsrollen, hat aber trotzdem eine super Bremstraktion und sehr guten Kurvengrip wegen der aggressiven und weit nach außen gezogenen Kurvenstollen. Der ist top für trockene bis harte Böden. Wenn du eher viel auf weichem oder feuchtem bis matschigen Untergrund unterwegs bist, ist die Muddy Mary die bessere Wahl. Die rollt aber auch deutlich spürbar schlechter. Die Haltbarkeit ist bei beiden gleich (haben auch die gleiche Karkasse), ich fahre die Reifen seit zig Jahren und hatte bisher einen Snakebite im Bikepark...


----------



## LapierreFroggy (16. April 2011)

Danke Smubob für die klasse Tipps,
Fahre aber eher harten Enduro und find die Marry da leicht übertrieben,
Wie siehts mit Maxxis ardent aus?
Achso, Untergrund: von matschig Wald bis trocken Stepe.
Danke auch für die anderen Tipps.

Gruß,
Der Frosch


----------



## xander_v (16. April 2011)

danke für die info und schade wegen der rolle.


----------



## han-sch (17. April 2011)

hat vllt. jemand von euch erfahrungen mit der avid elixir gemacht, taugt sie was?
meine code steht dann zum verkauf bei interesse --> pn


----------



## xander_v (17. April 2011)

ich fand die elixir ganz gut.
man konnte sie sehr gut dosieren und bremskraft war auch ordentlich vorhanden.
wobei mir die saint aber trotzdem besser gefallen hat.
warum willst du die code gegen eine elixir tauschen, gewicht oder andere gründe?


----------



## han-sch (17. April 2011)

eig. nur gewicht.. kann mir aber nur was neues kaufen wenn die code dann verkauft sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (17. April 2011)

hallo leute,
die zeit ist gekommen und meine bremsbeläge von der avid elixir R sind verschließen.
Nun mein problem: Da sich ja der kolben sehr weit hinausdrückt hat muss ich diesen ja wieder für die neuen beläge zurückdrücken. dies funktioniert bei mir allerdings nicht, hab schon fast alles probiert...aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja tipps?!
Danke


----------



## cliomare (17. April 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> die zeit ist gekommen und meine bremsbeläge von der avid elixir R sind verschließen.
> Nun mein problem: Da sich ja der kolben sehr weit hinausdrückt hat muss ich diesen ja wieder für die neuen beläge zurückdrücken. dies funktioniert bei mir allerdings nicht, hab schon fast alles probiert...aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja tipps?!
> Danke




Kenn das Problem von der Code:
Die Entlüftungsschraube am Bremshebel vor dem Zurückdrücken leicht aufschrauben, Klo- oder Küchenpapier hintun (damit das rauslaufende Dot aufgefangen wird) und dann die Kolben zurückdrücken. Entlüftungsschraube wieder zudrehen. 
Kann immer wieder mal vorkommen, dass etwas zu viel Dot im System ist und sich die Kolben dadurch nicht weit genug zurückdrücken lassen.

Grüße


----------



## julius09 (17. April 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Kenn das Problem von der Code:
> Die Entlüftungsschraube am Bremshebel vor dem Zurückdrücken leicht aufschrauben, Klo- oder Küchenpapier hintun (damit das rauslaufende Dot aufgefangen wird) und dann die Kolben zurückdrücken. Entlüftungsschraube wieder zudrehen.
> Kann immer wieder mal vorkommen, dass etwas zu viel Dot im System ist und sich die Kolben dadurch nicht weit genug zurückdrücken lassen.
> 
> Grüße



Hey, danke für deine Schnelle Antwort! Dein Tipp hört sich schonmal gut an und warscheinlich probier ich das morgen mal aus ... Das lustige ist jedoch, dass aber Luft im System ist! sollte nach dem Belag Wechsel sowieso entlüftet werden.


----------



## julius09 (17. April 2011)

hanswurst schrieb:


> muckibudehttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24



Daran hab ich noch gar nich gedacht


----------



## julius09 (17. April 2011)

Noch eine Frage hinterher: ist es normal dass sich nur ein Kolben herrausdrückt? So ist es bei mir, einer ganz drinnen und einer ganz raus!?


----------



## Michael140 (17. April 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das richtig so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (18. April 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hinterher: ist es normal dass sich nur ein Kolben herrausdrückt? So ist es bei mir, einer ganz drinnen und einer ganz raus!?



Ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kolben ist normal.

Es kommt aber leider immer wieder vor, dass sich einer der beiden Kolben ganz festsetzt und man die Bremse nicht mehr schleiffrei einstellen kann.

Dann kann man den festsitzenden Kolben wieder mobilisieren, in dem man den anderen festhält und den Bremshebel zieht.
Des Festhalten geht gut mit einem 8er - 10er Maulschlüssel, den man bei ausgebauten Bremsbelägen zwischen die Kolben steckt und mit beiden Händen gegen den Kolben zieht.
Es hilft, wenn dann jemand zweites den Bremshebel zieht.
Das Ganze mehrmals pro Kolben machen und zum Schluß beide Kolben reindrücken.

Danach sollten beiden Kolben beim Ziehen des Bremshebels wieder ausfahren.

Dabei aufpassen, dass man die Kolben nicht herausdrückt, sonst ist die Bremse hin !!


----------



## whurr (18. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> So hier ein paar unaufregende Bilder vom Traveln der Fox Float 170 auf 180. Das Ganze war ne easy Angelegenheit, so ne Float Luftkammer is halt schon recht unspektakulär leer. ...



Hi Loods,

bist Du das Trailflow vorher eine Weile mit der getravelten Float gefahren und kannst was zum Unterschied im Fahrverhalten (sowohl bergauf als bergab) sagen?

Hat sich der Umbau gelohnt?


----------



## fussmensch (21. April 2011)

Ich hab die SuFu durchforstet bin aber noch nicht 100% sicher.

Ich will mir zum 2011 Dropzone einen zweiten leichteren Laufradsatz für Touren kaufen.
Gedacht habe ich an Hope Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow.
Welche Breite bei der Nabe brauche ich denn, bzw. welche Adapterstücke? 
Bin da grade etwas unsicher.
Danke!


----------



## ch40s (21. April 2011)

hope naben gibt es mit x12 achse.
musst dir, falls es die noch nicht mit x12 zur auswahl gibt, die achse nachkaufen.


----------



## fussmensch (21. April 2011)

x12 ist klar.
Aber hat das Torque nicht irgendwie eine besondere Achsbreite?
135mm Standard?


----------



## martin! (21. April 2011)

fussmensch schrieb:


> x12 ist klar.
> Aber hat das Torque nicht irgendwie eine besondere Achsbreite?
> 135mm Standard?




http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=20&supportcenter_articles_id=139&page=1


----------



## fussmensch (21. April 2011)

Jawoll, vielen Dank.
Und was brauche ich nun um die 135mm auf das 142 Maß zu bekommen?


----------



## Xplosion51 (21. April 2011)

nichts.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist das richtig so.


Es ist vielleicht nicht ungewöhnlich, dass sich die Kolben nicht ganz gleichmäßig bewegen, dass sich aber nur einer bewegt ist nicht "richtig". Idealerweise sollten sich beide schon halbwegs synchron bewegen.



ch40s schrieb:


> hope naben gibt es mit x12 achse.
> musst dir, falls es die noch nicht mit x12 zur auswahl gibt, die achse nachkaufen.


Wozu eine zweite Achse? Was du vermutlich meinst ist ein Umbaukit?


----------



## Brothercorner (21. April 2011)

Hi, 
Ich hätte mal eine andere Frage zwischendurch. Ich über lege mir das Trailflow zu holen. Allerdings 
würd ich gern ein anderen Dämpfer einbauen wollen, den vom Rockzone DHX RC2. Leider hab ich keine Angaben zur 
Einbaulänge. Sind das die 222mm und wisst ihr ob das auch funktioniert, was ich vorhabe?
Ansonsten würd ich auch noch die Gabel gegen die Talas vom Alpinisten tauschen wollen. Dastände kein Problem sein, 
Aber meint ihr ich werd die Gabel hier auf dem Bikemarkt los, evtl. im Tausch?

Ansonsten halte ich das Bike für perfekt, wenn noch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze dran wäre.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für das Feedback!

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (21. April 2011)

Der Dämpfer braucht 240 mm Einbaulänge ! 
Ich wollte mein Talas 08 gegen ne Van tauschen un da Ham sich auch einige gemeldet .... Aber jetzt baue ich sie mir doch einfach um.


----------



## han-sch (21. April 2011)

bei den hope's muss man für das 2010/11er torque einfach die 135mm naben + das x12 umbaukit kaufen.


----------



## martin! (24. April 2011)

meine C-sattelklemme löst sich langsam aber sicher auf.
eigendlich würde ich mir gerne eine hope klemme kaufen, die habe ich früher schon gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.
gemessen habe ich am sitzrohr 34.7, die sattelklemmen gibt es mit 34.9
hat jemand schon eine andere sattelklemme? gibt es probleme wegen der maßabweichung, so dass ich dann doch wieder son dingen aus koblenz bestellen muss?

frohe ostern!!


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. April 2011)

hope klemme passt!


----------



## martin! (24. April 2011)

topp, danke sebo!


----------



## Caspar720 (24. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Alpinisten von 2011.

Wenn ich die Hinterbremse gezogen halte und mit dem Bike vor- und zurückwippe, knarzt der Hinterbau ganz fürchterlich. Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem beim Torque Rahmen? Irgendwie vermute ich dass das von der Bremsaufnahme kommt.

Gruß

Raphael


----------



## Stefan_78 (24. April 2011)

hast du mal alle "gelenke" geölt / gefettet und alles mal mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachgezogen??
macht es auch Geräusche wenn du die hinterbremse los lässt und wippst??
oder kommt das Geräusch von Bremsbelag auf Bremsscheibe??
wie viel Km bist du schon gefahren??


----------



## Caspar720 (24. April 2011)

Also geölt und nachgezogen hab ich die Gelenke schon, auseinandergebaut und gefettet noch nicht. Hab das Bike jetzt erst seit 3 Wochen und bin ca 100-200km damit gefahren, da denke ich sollten die Gelenkt noch nicht neu gefettet werden müssen.
Wenn ich die Hinterbremse loslasse knarzt es nur beim wippen noch 2-3 mal und dann verschwindet das Ganze dann auch wieder. Deshalb hab ich mir eben gedacht dass es evtl. von der Bremsaufnahme kommt und der Rahmen dabei verzogen wird.
Bremssscheibe und Beläge schließe ich aus, das hört sich schon nach einem knarzen im Rahmen an.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (24. April 2011)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Also geölt und nachgezogen hab ich die Gelenke schon, auseinandergebaut und gefettet noch nicht. Hab das Bike jetzt erst seit 3 Wochen und bin ca 100-200km damit gefahren, da denke ich sollten die Gelenkt noch nicht neu gefettet werden müssen.
> Wenn ich die Hinterbremse loslasse knarzt es nur beim wippen noch 2-3 mal und dann verschwindet das Ganze dann auch wieder. Deshalb hab ich mir eben gedacht dass es evtl. von der Bremsaufnahme kommt und der Rahmen dabei verzogen wird.
> Bremssscheibe und Beläge schließe ich aus, das hört sich schon nach einem knarzen im Rahmen an.



Ist bei mir ähnlich, habe ich auch schon öfter gehört, dass das vorkommt bei den Torques. Tipps kann ich dir leider keine geben, nur bestätigen, dass du mit der Sache nicht alleine bist. Sofern wir unter Knarzen das selbe verstehen, bei mir klackts dann eher.  Kannst du mal ein Sound-Sample machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBua (24. April 2011)

Des Problem hab ich beim AM auch! Alles knarzt: Lenker (scheiss Carbon), Kurbel, Hinterbau. Und das obwohl es erst den Frühjahrscheck beim Händler meines Vertrauens hatte! Manchmal hab ich schon Angst das mir des Bike unterm Arsch wegbricht! Kam aber erst nach 1500km und AM-Einsatz!


----------



## kNiRpS (24. April 2011)

dann solltest du mal n bisschen nachfetten, aber nicht mit kriechöl sondern mit richtigem montagefett! (abgesehn vom carbonlenker)


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. April 2011)

Bremsaufnahme schon auseinander und wieder zusammen geschraubt?
generell mal alles in nähe der bremse abchecken


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2011)

bei mir kam das knarzen vom gelockerten schnellspanner. Ist mir aber auch als letztes aufgefallen!


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Alpinisten von 2011.
> 
> ...




Würde mal die Steckachse hinten ausbauen, nachfetten und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder einsetzen. Wirkt Wunder


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. April 2011)

Servus,

zum Knarzen: schonmal die Speichenspannung kontrolliert? Bei mir kam das Knarzen häufig von gelockerten Speichen. Kettenblattschrauben oder ein locker sitzender Sattel können auch schuld sein.

Gestern habe ich das Torque zum ersten Mal im Harz (Schierke, Brocken, Pfarrstieg) auf Touren- und Freeridetauglichkeit getestet und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Das Bike klettert sehr ordentlich und bergab ist es sowieso eine Macht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Radel - das ideale Freeride-Touren-Bike.




Obwohl ich die neue Wippe habe, wackelt allerdings die Verbindung Sitztrebe-Wippe leicht. Hat jemand von euch auch dass Problem, dass man beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus plötzlich den Eindruck hat, der Hinterbau würde sich verwinden? Gibt so einen unschönen Ruck im Fahrwerk.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (25. April 2011)

Hab jetzt alles nochmal ausgebaut, gefettet und ordentlich nachgezogen. Das Knacken ist nun weg .

Danke für die ganzen Tipps!


----------



## martin! (25. April 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Obwohl ich die neue Wippe habe, wackelt allerdings die Verbindung Sitztrebe-Wippe leicht. Hat jemand von euch auch dass Problem, dass man beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus plötzlich den Eindruck hat, der Hinterbau würde sich verwinden? Gibt so einen unschönen Ruck im Fahrwerk.




die neuen wippen sind leider auch nicht sooo toll 
bei mir ist jetzt die 3. wippe drin.
als ich bei dem telefonmann anrief heiss es noch das sei ein einzelfall und bisher nicht weiter aufgetreten. aber im forum haben mitlerweile doch schon einige ihre neuen wippen durchgerockt.


ich habe am we auch die bergauftauglichkeit geprüft. auf einem asphaltstück der tour, das knackig hoch geht, hab gegen eine rennradlerin gewonnen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. April 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> die neuen wippen sind leider auch nicht sooo toll
> bei mir ist jetzt die 3. wippe drin.
> als ich bei dem telefonmann anrief heiss es noch das sei ein einzelfall und bisher nicht weiter aufgetreten. aber im forum haben mitlerweile doch schon einige ihre neuen wippen durchgerockt.
> 
> ...


Das klingt ja nicht so toll  Sobald ich das Radel entbehren kann, werde ich es einschicken.

Nimmst du beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus denn manchmal auch einen Ruck wahr?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## martin! (25. April 2011)

momentan sollte hoffentlich alles in ordnung sein. hab nur etwas ärger mit meiner bremse. ich hoffe, dass das rad diese saison auch mal hält.

ich habe damals leichte schläge wahrnehmen können und es dann recht zeitnah weggeschickt.

sehen konnt man aber schon, das diese fragwürdigen schraublager an der wippe am wackeln waren. und auch wenn man das rad am sattel angehoben hat, war es sehr deutlich spürbar.

wenn du es wegschickst erkundige dich nach der zeit die C für die reperatur einplant 
bei mir haben die gesagt 3 - 4 wochen. sind dann glaube 9 geworden


----------



## kNiRpS (25. April 2011)

bevor du es einschickst würde ich mal die bushings vom dämpfer kontrollieren, ob die nicht durch sind. denn dann hast du auch einen spürbaren ruck beim einfedern.


----------



## Quellekatalog (25. April 2011)

Nicht vergessen die X-12-Steckachse kann auch knarzen.


----------



## fishbone121 (25. April 2011)

Hi leuts,
ich besitze ein Canyon torque fr 9.0 von 2007. Jetzt wollte ich  eigentlich mal ne 180 mm Gabel einbauen. Canyon meint aber: Das Torque  FR meines Baujahres war für 160mm Gabeln mit einer Einbaulänge  um ~  547mm optimiert. Canyons Empehlung ist diesn Wert auf +- 5mm   einzuhalten, ein Zentimeter ist allerdings auch unbedenklich.

Was nun ? Werde ich nie eine 180 mm oder gar Doppelbrücke in meinem Bike  fahren können ? Was wären die Folgen, wenn ich doch eine solche  Gabel einbauen würde ? Gibts nich 180 mm Gabeln mit so einer Einbaulänge  ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2011)

die geometrie wird verändert (Flachere winkel, höheres tretlager...), mehr nicht. Naja erhöhte hebelkräfte, aber das ist jetzt eher nicht so dramatisch wenn es um nur 20mm geht!


----------



## fishbone121 (25. April 2011)

könnte dann der rahmen brechen oder so was ? verliert man dann nicht auch an performance ?


----------



## skatmann (25. April 2011)

Hei, ich brauche die Zugbefestigung für das Unterrohr am FRX, finde die aber auf der CAnyon Seite irgendwie nicht. Wo stehen die bei denen, oder wie heißen die Dinger richtig? MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (25. April 2011)

Geh im thread einfach 3 Seiten zurück und tadaaaaa..
Man man man Ey.


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. April 2011)

schau bei mir in den Fotos...mit Artikelnr. etc.


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. April 2011)

Habe bei der letzten Ausfahrt auch ein knacken im Fahrwerk feststellen müssen- es waren die Schrauben an der Wippe! Alles wieder gut!


----------



## martin! (25. April 2011)

die zu den sitzstreben hin?


----------



## J.West (25. April 2011)

@ Kalle 

Habe auch schon die zweite oder dritte (?) Wippe drin. (Im letzten Winter erneut eingeschickt)
Jetzt nach einigen Touren merke ich auch schon wieder ein leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau und zwar sobald ich mit hartem Antritt in den Wiegetritt gehe.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2011)

J.West schrieb:


> @ Kalle
> 
> Habe auch schon die zweite oder dritte (?) Wippe drin. (Im letzten Winter erneut eingeschickt)
> Jetzt nach einigen Touren merke ich auch schon wieder ein leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau und zwar sobald ich mit hartem Antritt in den Wiegetritt gehe.



Servus J.West,

das klingt nicht gut und scheint genau mein Problem zu sein. Das Torque hat sich gestern in Harz und Asse ! erneut sehr gut geschlagen - von daher möchte ich es momentan ungerne einschicken 





Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:




Grüße
Kalle


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2011)

Wo ist der Vivid hin? Oder komt der nur für Ballerstrecken rein?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2011)

Den werde ich wohl wieder verkaufen, da mein Torque nun als leichter Touren-Freerider gedacht ist. Mein V.Fr ( http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/9/0/_/large/k-DSC06014.JPG ) ist inzwischen wieder da und hält für Bikepark etc. her


----------



## monkey10 (26. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Vivid hin?





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Den werde ich wohl wieder verkaufen...



Interessant! War´s ein Vivid Coil od. Air? Ein Vergleich zwischen dem DHX Air und Vivid Air bezogen auf FR-Touren (und Bikepark) würde mich nämlich sehr interessieren. Könntest du da uns an deinen (praktischen) Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen 

Weiters würde mich deine aktuelle Abstimmung des DHX Air für FR-Touren interessieren (AGB-Vol. & Druck, SAG). Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, könnte mir aber so manchen Leerlauf ersparen 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2011)

Servus,

es handelt sich um einen 2011er Vivid Coil. Wer also Interesse hat - bitte melden 

Meiner Meinung nach macht sich der Stahldämpfer sehr gut in dem Torque. Das Bike fühlt sich wesentlich satter an, der Dämpfer schluckt auch mehrere aufeinander folgende Schläge besser und darüber hinaus rauscht er nicht durch den Federweg. Eigentlich spricht alles für den Coil - außer eben das Gewicht  Da das Bike nun leicht bleiben soll und noch ein Big Bike bereit steht, kann ich auf die Mehrperformance verzichten. Als reines Big Bike würde ich im Torque aber immer ein Stahlfahrwerk bevorzugen.

Mit dem Dhx Air bin ich auf Freeride-Touren aber auch sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre momentan den Piggy Bag in der mittleren Einstellung mit, ich meine 150 Psi. Sag habe ich auf 30% eingestellt. Machte gestern auf der Freeride-Tour einen sehr guten Eindruck. Für längere Uphillfahrten kann ich aber durchaus 20% Sag empfehlen, sonst sackt man hinten zu weit weg.

Eventuell werden die Tage noch ein paar Videos nachgeliefert...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich besitze ein Canyon torque fr 9.0 von 2007. Jetzt wollte ich  eigentlich mal ne 180 mm Gabel einbauen. Canyon meint aber: Das Torque  FR meines Baujahres war für 160mm Gabeln mit einer Einbaulänge  um ~  547mm optimiert. Canyons Empehlung ist diesn Wert auf +- 5mm   einzuhalten, ein Zentimeter ist allerdings auch unbedenklich.


Das Bild von diesem 2007er Torque wurde genau heute vor 3 Jahren hochgeladen und das Bike fährt seit dem ununterbrochen mit der Gabel - reicht das als Antwort? 








fishbone121 schrieb:


> könnte dann der rahmen brechen oder so was ? verliert man dann nicht auch an performance ?


Die Belastung fürs Steuerrohr ist größer, aber genau dort hat der Rahmen ja auch ein Gusset. Es fahren hier so viele eine 180er Gabel im alten Torque, wenn das Probleme machen würde, hätte längst einer etwas davon berichtet.
Was soll denn an Performance verlorgen gehen? Im Gegenteil, bergab wird das Rad deutlich ruhiger und auch in Kurven nicht mehr so kippelig.


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. April 2011)

1x torque




2x torque




und noch in "äktschn" wie onkel arnie sagen würde












p.s. 180er+07er Rahmen -> und er hält und hält und hält und hä...


----------



## shovelez (27. April 2011)

Hi Leute!

Hab folgendes "problem": hab interesse an einem torque (alpinist, evtl auch 'n strive), bevor ich aber 3000 für das Teil raushau will ich zumindest mal drauf gesessen haben. zumal ich mit einer Schrittlänge von 86/87 cm genau zwischen einem M und L rahmen liege. Hat ein glücklicher torque nutzer aus münchen oder der umgebung lust, sich aufn kaffee einladen zu lassen und mir dafür eine entscheidungshilfe zu geben?
Lg dominik


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. April 2011)

Hi,
hier ist ein Probefahrforum irgendwo...da haben sich nicht gerade wenige eingetragen für diesen zweck   :

 :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&highlight=probefahrt&page=9


----------



## shovelez (27. April 2011)

Danke Stefan für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KimH (28. April 2011)

Hallo

Was Breite des Rock Shox Einbaubuchsenset brauche ich eine Rock Shox Vivid R2C auf einem Canyon Torque 6,0 Playzone 2010 passen?

/Kim


----------



## kNiRpS (28. April 2011)

22,2mm
die maße findest du auch bei canyon auf der HP


----------



## KimH (28. April 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> 22,2mm
> die maße findest du auch bei canyon auf der HP



Vielen dank


----------



## Thomas_v2 (28. April 2011)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand ein neues Torque mit dem Rock Shox Vivid Air Dämpfer, oder hat jemand seines mit diesem Dämpfer ausgestattet und kann etwas darüber berichten wie gut der im Torque funktioniert?

Gewichtsmäßig (530g) liegt der ca. bei der Hälfte eines Stahlfeder-Federbeins, fragt sich nur wie die Performance ist. Das Teil sieht man ja mittlerweile öfters an Downhill Bikes (auch wenn er nicht gerade schön ist).


----------



## Lala1984 (29. April 2011)

Hi, 

an alle wollte nur mal mein Torque FRX reinstellen.

Weis nicht ob ihr mir hierbei weiterhelfen könnt, wollte mir nen neuen Helm kaufen und bin jetz beim Airoh Aviator Color  (MX) hängen geblieben...Finde ihn von der Optik super auch die Daten klingen sehr gut...

Gewicht: ca. 950gr
Material: Carbon & Keflar

Ist zumindest der einzige MX-Helm der eine ausreichende Belüftung aufweist und eine Vorbereitung für Neck Braces besitzt...

Danke schonmal

(PS. nicht wundern das die Sattelstütze soweit ausgezogen ist, war kurz vor dem schnappschuss im Ständer eingespannt)

LG Lala


----------



## baumi1 (29. April 2011)

Guten Morgen

Hab ein 2010 Playzone ,möchte das Ding etwas laufruhiger machen.
Hab an einen kürzeren Vorbau (ca.40mm,0°)und an einen breiteren Lenker (ca.740-760mm) gedacht.
 Momentan hab ich 60mm und 710mm.
Hat da jemand einen Lösungvorschlag.

lg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

zeitweise fuhr ich einen 50mm Straitline SSC Vorbau zusammen mit dem Race Face Atlas Fr Lenker (785mm ungekürzt) am Torque. Fuhr sich hervorragend. Der nun wieder verbaute, serienmäßige 710mm Lenker ist mir da teilweise fast zu schmal. 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## baumi1 (29. April 2011)

Ist es allein durch den breiteren Lenker stabiler berab?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2011)

Generell bergab würde ich nicht sagen, aber auf Gerumpel und in Kurven merkt man es sehr deutlich: besser kontrollierbar.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (29. April 2011)

Hi Leutz.
Hilfe: Wie krieg ich meine Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit 160'er feinfühliger und sensibler im Ansprechverhalten?
geht das nur mit knöpfe drehen oder einfahren?
ich hab keine Ahnung.

Achso, Dass Torque rockt!

Viele Grüsse,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2011)

Wenn du die Sache mit der Garantie nicht so eng siehst oder eh das erste Jahr ohne den bekloppt-obligatorischen Service schon hast verstreichen lassen:
- kauf dir ne Dose Judy Butter oder ein vergleichbares Produkt, ne Buddel Motoröl (ich hab 10W40 genommen, war grad noch da) und ne Buddel Gabelöl 15WT
- such dir im Netz eine Anleitung, aus der hervorgeht, was du zum Trennen von Tauch- und Standrohren machen musst
- zerlege die Gabel, reinige sie, entnimm die Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubdichtungen und tränke sie gut in 15er Gabelöl
- schmiere etwas Judy Butter unter die Staubdichtungen
- fülle die von Fox angegebenen Mengen an Schmieröl ins Casting, nimm dafür allerdings das Motoröl
- zusammenbauen - FERTIG!

Genau das habe ich bei der 09er Talas meiner Freundin gemacht, die war vorher ziemlich holzig, jetzt geht sie fast wie ne Stahlfedergabel  Tip, falls die Gabel für dich etwas softer sein könnte: etwas weniger Luft in der Hauptkammer und etwas mehr Druckstufe fahren.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2011)

Ja. Aber auch in der Luft wesentlich ruhiger.


----------



## maddin80 (29. April 2011)

Tach Zusammen!

Hatte schon mal nach Dämpferbuchsen für ein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 gefragt, Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Evolver ISX 6. Für den Dämpfer brauche ich ja 2Buchsen-Sets. Benötige ich da 2 verschiedene Größen für vorne und hinten? Hinten sind es ja die 22,2x8 Buchsen, weiß da wer was?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## nismo2002 (29. April 2011)

shovelez schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab folgendes "problem": hab interesse an einem torque (alpinist, evtl auch 'n strive), bevor ich aber 3000 für das Teil raushau will ich zumindest mal drauf gesessen haben. zumal ich mit einer Schrittlänge von 86/87 cm genau zwischen einem M und L rahmen liege. Hat ein glücklicher torque nutzer aus münchen oder der umgebung lust, sich aufn kaffee einladen zu lassen und mir dafür eine entscheidungshilfe zu geben?
> Lg dominik



Bis München ein wenig weit für einen Kaffee, aber bei gleicher Schrittlänge und 184cm habe ich meinTorque in L genommen und bin super zufrieden! (Habe auch schon ein AM in M gefahren, war mir aber zu kompakt)


----------



## LapierreFroggy (29. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du die Sache mit der Garantie nicht so eng siehst oder eh das erste Jahr ohne den bekloppt-obligatorischen Service schon hast verstreichen lassen:
> - kauf dir ne Dose Judy Butter oder ein vergleichbares Produkt, ne Buddel Motoröl (ich hab 10W40 genommen, war grad noch da) und ne Buddel Gabelöl 15WT
> - such dir im Netz eine Anleitung, aus der hervorgeht, was du zum Trennen von Tauch- und Standrohren machen musst
> - zerlege die Gabel, reinige sie, entnimm die Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubdichtungen und tränke sie gut in 15er Gabelöl
> ...




DANKE!!!!
Frage: Heist dass das die Dichtungsringe nicht genug gefettet/geschmiert sind und wäre es sinnvoller Öle von Fox zu bestellen oder brauch das keine Sau?
Hab die Gabel seit 4 Wochen, von daher könnte es ja noch besser werden.(wegen Einfahrzeit)
Danke dass du dir so viel Zeit nimmst und auch wirklich, nicht wie andere...., Hilfst!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Nexic (29. April 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> ...wäre es sinnvoller Öle von Fox zu bestellen oder brauch das keine Sau?



Brauchst du nicht!

Smubob hat eigentlich schon alles ganz gut zusammengefasst!!
Halt dich beim Service an die Tutorials die findest du alle bei Fox auf der Homepage, die Schmiermittel von Fox sind vergleichbar mit original Druckertinte, total Überteuert!!!
Das sind ganz normale syntetische Schmieröle. Zur Viskosität für das Gabelöl hat Smubob ja schon die Empfehlung abgegeben, und das Judy Butter/ vergleichbares Fett unter der Staubdichtung.
Das einzige was noch gefehlt hat ist ein Ersatz für "Fox Fluid", da nimmst du einfach syntetisches 80Wt Öl (Sehr dickflüssig).


----------



## LapierreFroggy (29. April 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht!
> 
> Smubob hat eigentlich schon alles ganz gut zusammengefasst!!
> Halt dich beim Service an die Tutorials die findest du alle bei Fox auf der Homepage, die Schmiermittel von Fox sind vergleichbar mit original Druckertinte, total Überteuert!!!
> ...



Ok!
Viel dank euch!!
Dann werd ich mal noch etwas abwarten, den Service machen lassen und dann das von euch beschriebene Vorgehen .
Oder anders bherum?
ach egal.
Danke!

Keep on,
Daniel


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. April 2011)

Will mir jemand bitte genauer den Federtausch an einer `11er Fox Van R erklären?

kommt mir das öl schon entgegen,wenn ich nur den reboundknopf abschraube,kann ich die feder oben aus der brücke ziehen,oder muss ich das casting abziehn?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (29. April 2011)

wenns nicht anders zu den alten vans ist musst du auf der federseite (die mit der vorspannung) mit ner nuß den drehhebeldingens abschrauben gabel leicht zusammen drücken damit die feder dir entgegen kommt feder rausziehen und neue feder rein.
ist öl an der feder ob mann neues dazu tun muss ka habs nicht gemacht funktioniert trotzdem.

edit: schau halt mal in die anleitung da steht das eigentlich drinnen und ist ja auch dafür da das man als *erstes* dort nachschlägt bevor man im forum fragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (29. April 2011)

Neue Frage:
ist die 11er Van "baugleich" mit den alten?


----------



## xander_v (30. April 2011)

nicht ganz bei der 11er van ist die druckstufe von unten nach oben gewandert und der zugstufe von oben nach unten.
es wurde also die kartusche umgedreht.

habe überlesen das du keine rc2 hast
ob sich bei der van r was geändert hat kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. April 2011)

schau halt schnell ins handbuch wie das feder wechseln dort erklärt ist dann weißt du obs vom prinzip her gleich ist.

mir ist auch noch was eingefallen: in einem bikeladen hab ich mal gesehen wie sie richtig viel fett auf die neue feder haben bevor sie rein kam.

und noch was gabel nachdem die neue feder drinnen ist erstmal umdrehen damit das öl auf die feder kommt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. April 2011)

Im Handbuch steht nichts drin, da hab ich schon nachgeschaut...
(Garantie,Wartung,blaschwall,...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. April 2011)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html
dann auf forks->36mm->36van o/b r->changing the coil spring 

hat mich 20 sekunden gekostet das heraus zufinden


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. April 2011)

Dann war ich zu blöd,um das richtigwe zu suchen,danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (1. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hallo, bin 1,83 mit SL 84cm. welche größe soll ich beim *torque 9.0 vertride* nehmen? pps sagt M (pps berücksichtigt ausschließlich die schrittlänge; ab 87 springt die empf. rh. dann auf L um), mehrere bekannte raten zu L. das bike soll vorwiegend rollend fortbewegt werden und nicht fliegend...
> 
> danke schon mal für die infos!





_chilla_ schrieb:


> m ich fahre es mit 186cm und sl 89cm





_Sebo_ schrieb:


> ich fahre L bei 187cm und 89cm!


ohne mir den unmut der kompetenten torque-fahrerschaft zuziehen zu wollen, aber bei 3.699 euronen muss es schon die richtige größe sein... 

ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgemessen: wie gesagt, pps sagt M, n dh-kumpel rät mir klar zu L. der nächste besitzer eines torque 9.0 vertride lebt etwa 400km von mir weg (einfache strecke), der hat ein M. das ist besser als koblenz (650km) aber immer noch ein schönes stück weg.

am rr fahre ich ein 58er mit 572er OR und 120er vorbau, das passt perfekt. mein aktuelles commencal vip nuts 3 hardtail (das soll übrigens verkauft werden) ist gr. 50 mit virtueller OR-länge von ca. 590mm. in kombination mit einem 110er vorbau passt das wunderbar.

das torque 9.0 vertride hat in gr. M ein 583er OR, das L hat ein 613er OR. gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass man ein bike mit mächtig federweg wie das torque eher "kurz" fährt? das würde für das M sprechen. oder ist das blödsinn?

hier meine daten:
größe: 1,83m
schrittlänge: variiert von 84-87cm (also der pps-grenze) je nach druck
torsolänge: 65cm
armlänge: 62cm
gewicht: variiert 

danke für eure hilfe und sorry für die "belästigung" mit ev. dummen fragen.


----------



## hergie (1. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ohne mir den unmut der kompetenten torque-fahrerschaft zuziehen zu wollen, aber bei 3.699 euronen muss es schon die richtige größe sein...
> 
> ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgemessen: wie gesagt, pps sagt M, n dh-kumpel rät mir klar zu L. der nächste besitzer eines torque 9.0 vertride lebt etwa 400km von mir weg (einfache strecke), der hat ein M. das ist besser als koblenz (650km) aber immer noch ein schönes stück weg.
> 
> ...



hey, ich bin 1,83 groß und habe einer 95 er Schrittlänge.
War auch an einem Torque interessiert. Ich habe auf einem Dropzone in M gehockt und bin es kurz "gefahren". Ich hätte mich, falls es ein Conyon geworden wäre, fürs M entschieden. 
Muss allerdings sagen, dass ein Dropzone zur Rede stand, Einsatzgebiet hauptsächlich Park und Hometrails...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (1. Mai 2011)

also ich hab das m (daten hast ja raus gesucht) und ich würd dir auf jeden fall zum m raten. das l ist dann doch schon eher zu lang. ich fahre mit meinem torque zurzeit mehrmals wöchentlich zu meinem homespot (20km und zurück), würde also auch sagen das ich damit zusätzlich zu touren genügend positive erfahrung mit der größe gemacht hab.
tibor simai einer von den canyon pros fährt das torque seit jahren in m und der fährt damit auch richtig viele touren.
wenn du mehr freeriden/dh biken gehen würdest dann wäre das l schon richtig lang und mit dem langen vorbau sicher nicht so angenehm wie das m.

und warum finden alle die schrittlänge so wichtig? ein torque sollte eher nach stack reach ausgesucht werden.


----------



## Michael140 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir auch M empfehlen. Habe fast die gleichen Masse und stehe immer zwischen M und L bei pps. Bestell dir M, fahr es auf der Strasse einige km bergauf und du wirst merken, es passt. Wenn nicht, dann hast du ja 30 tage Rückgaberecht. Und einige  km auf der Strasse führen laut Canyon nicht zur wertminderung. Erst recht nicht, wenn du gegen L tauschen würdest. Jedenfalls hat man mir das mal in Koblenz gesagt.


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,
hab mir vor kurzem das Trailflow zugelegt und hab probleme da meinen kette sehr locker ist und auch ab un zu runter springt.
was kann ich da tun??
danke im voraus


----------



## martin! (2. Mai 2011)

gegebenenfalls kettenlänge anpassen


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (2. Mai 2011)

aber dann hab ich doch das problem dass sie für die schweren gänge zu kurz ist 
oder?


----------



## martin! (2. Mai 2011)

jau wenn die kette zu kurz wird ist's natürlich auch nicht optimal.
ich dachte nur weil du schreibst sie sei sehr locker, dass die kette möglicherweise zu lang ist.


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Kette nicht zu kurz machen. Ansonsten: kürzeres Schaltwerk und/oder Kettenführung! Gibt auch genügend schaltbare.


----------



## martin! (2. Mai 2011)

ist da nicht eine hs verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Ne, die is doch im Dropzone.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2093


----------



## Nexic (2. Mai 2011)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ne, die is doch im Dropzone.
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2093



Ne, die is auch im Trailflow. 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091

Ist aber allgemein bekannt das die Kettenlänge oft nicht stimmt, kürzen fertig.


----------



## han-sch (2. Mai 2011)

im trailflow ist auch eine hs nur halt die am version


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2011)

Hoppla verlesen ... dachte er fährt nen Alpinist.


----------



## christophersch (2. Mai 2011)

aber bevor du kürzt schalte auf den größten bzw. leichtesten Gang und check, wieviel Spielraum du zum Kette-kürzen hast. Du könntest sonst auch auf eine kleinere Kassette umsteigen. Dann kannst du nochmal mehr kürzen...


----------



## Brinsen (2. Mai 2011)

Blöde frage aber wo genau springt dir deine kette runter?


----------



## Xplosion51 (2. Mai 2011)

Mit der Canyon-Kettenführung könntet ihr das Problem lösen,trotzdem weiterhin 2-fach fahren. Die passt dann auch 100%-zig zum Torque.
Funktioniert wirklich gut.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Mit der Canyon-Kettenführung könntet ihr das Problem lösen,trotzdem weiterhin 2-fach fahren. Die passt dann auch 100%-zig zum Torque.
> Funktioniert wirklich gut.



Ich bin mit der Kettenführung auch zufrieden. Nur bei verbauter Hammerschmidt hilft sie leider nicht weiter


----------



## Xplosion51 (2. Mai 2011)

okay. Dachte es wäre ein 2010er Trailflow. Dann für alle 2010 Torque Fahrer: Canyon Chainguide nachrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (3. Mai 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Blöde frage aber wo genau springt dir deine kette runter?


 
Manchmal vorne, manchmal hinten aber beides gleichzeitig passiert nie.


----------



## Brinsen (3. Mai 2011)

_CANYON_BIKER_ schrieb:


> Manchmal vorne, manchmal hinten aber beides gleichzeitig passiert nie.



Dir fällt bei der Hammerschmidt die Kette vom Ritzel? Hinten kann ich noch halbwegs nachvollziehen aber vorne:  was tust du


----------



## der.bergsteiger (3. Mai 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> okay. Dachte es wäre ein 2010er Trailflow. Dann für alle 2010 Torque Fahrer: Canyon Chainguide nachrüsten



Ich sehe es aber irgendwie nicht ein 40 für die Kettenführung zu bezahlen.
Als ich mir vor nem Jahr mein Rad gekauft habe, gabs die KeFü noch nicht. Da hätte ich sie natürlich sofort mitgekauft. 
Jetzt ein Jahr später bekomme ich nicht die Neuradvergünstigung (hab nachgefragt). 
Man müsste eigentlich froh sein, dass die 2010er Torque Fahrer die Testfahrer-Funktion übernommen haben (Spiel in Wippe z.B.)...


----------



## martin! (3. Mai 2011)

es gibt doch auch noch andere kettenführungen die passen müssten. shaman racing hat nen paar ganz schlanke modelle die dem hinterbau nicht im wege seien sollten. hab aber leider nicht mehr im kopf wie teuer die waren.


----------



## xander_v (3. Mai 2011)

die shaman hatte ich auch mal gehabt, die passt aber auch nicht ohne weiteres, jedenfalls nicht bei mir.
und kostet um die 45â¬


----------



## pillemaen (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab seit einem Jahr eine Blackspire Stinger in der BB-Version montiert und hatte keine Probleme damit, allerdings hat sich das Howitzer-Innenlager nach 3 Monaten verabschiedet, aber das ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2011)

_CANYON_BIKER_ schrieb:


> Manchmal vorne, manchmal hinten aber beides gleichzeitig passiert nie.


Also wie dir vorne die Kette abspringt kann ich nicht nachvolziehen.  Extrem zu lang kann die Kette mit short cage Schaltwerk ja auch nicht sein...




martin! schrieb:


> es gibt doch auch noch andere kettenführungen die passen müssten.


Ich hab an meinem 2009er ne Stinger ISCG dran - das passt aber nur nach Bearbeitung des Umwerfer-Adapters. Ich habe das Ganze mal dokumentiert -> SuFu.
Die BB-mount Version passt auch so, aber das finde ich an einem Rahmen mit ISCG-Aufnahme irgendwie kagge 




pillemaen schrieb:


> ...allerdings hat sich das Howitzer-Innenlager nach 3 Monaten verabschiedet, aber das ist eine andere Sache.


Wen wundert das...? Ich sage nur: HoWITZer


----------



## Michael140 (3. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/888201
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/888201http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/888206






ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage. Bei wir verklemmt sich immer die Kette wenn ich unter Last vorne runterschalte. Das Problem haben bestimmt einige. Nur leider ist die SuFu mit meinem Handy kein vergnügen. Kann eine Lösung darin bestehen, dass die Kette zu dicht unter der Strebe geführt wird. Ich könnte die Kettenführung etwas nach unten versetzen... PS: Das Rad gefälllt mir immer Besser!!! Ist einer von euch vielleicht bei einer der Trailtrophys oder beim Grischa Trailride dabei?


----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2011)

Schon mal jemand nee RS Boxxer im Torque ES 2010 gefahren...?

Überlege eine Totem zu holen aber von der Geometrie aus ist die Boxxer nicht anders also deshalb die Frage. Welches Lager müßte unten rein füe 1/8" taped gibs die ja wohl nicht...

Hinterbau würde ich Umbauen um ca. 190mm Federweg mit dem Vivid habe


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand nee RS Boxxer im Torque ES 2010 gefahren...?


Gegenfrage: wieso ne Boxxer? 




Otterauge schrieb:


> Hinterbau würde ich Umbauen um ca. 190mm Federweg mit dem Vivid habe


Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht...!?  Der Satz in deiner Signatur ist in diesem Kontext nicht mehr als ein paar sinnlos aneinandergereihte Buchstaben  Im Ernst: Du hast dir noch keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht, ob das überhaupt machbar ist, oder?


----------



## Otterauge (4. Mai 2011)

Boxxer ist Nur ein Gedanke... ggf. komme ich günstig dran mein Augenmerk liegt auf eine Totem... will nur wissen ob sowas schon jemand gefahren hat.

Natürlich habe ich mir gedanken gemacht zum Hinterbau.

Ich habe noch ca.5mm zum Sattelrohr. Wenn ich eine neue Wippe fräse.. die untere Dämpferbefestigung geht richtung Rahmen.. die Wippe einige Millimeter länger und die Schwinge durch versetzen des lochs richtung Sattelrohr. Es braucht nicht viel um da eine erhöhung mit gleich langen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Es wird nötig sein PM Adapter an der Bremse noch anzupassen. Ich brauche dir sicher nicht zu erzählen das 2-4mm an der Wippe ca. 500mm weiter hinten aus machen.

Heute oder Morgen fahre ich noch zu hibike und kauf mir einen Neue Feder... da ich den Dämpfer dann in der Hand habe werde ich die Positionen der Löcher und Maße einer neuen Wippe dann mal festlegen und sehen wieviel Federweg es dann werden können.

Ein Bild schnell aus dem Netz nur um zu zeigen was ich meine!


----------



## daddy yo yo (4. Mai 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> (...) hätte mich (...) fürs M entschieden.





_chilla_ schrieb:


> also ich hab das m (daten hast ja raus gesucht) und ich würd dir auf jeden fall zum m raten. das l ist dann doch schon eher zu lang.





Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch M empfehlen. Habe fast die gleichen Masse und stehe immer zwischen M und L bei pps. Bestell dir M, fahr es auf der Strasse einige km bergauf und du wirst merken, es passt. Wenn nicht, dann hast du ja 30 tage Rückgaberecht. Und einige  km auf der Strasse führen laut Canyon nicht zur wertminderung. Erst recht nicht, wenn du gegen L tauschen würdest. Jedenfalls hat man mir das mal in Koblenz gesagt.


jungs, vielen dank für eure hilfe. hab mich jetzt nach monatelangem ringen mit mir und meiner besseren hälfte (des hausfriedens wegen) durchgerungen, das ding zu bestellen: *canyon torque 9.0 vertride* in M. 

die vorfreude ist groß ... und wird wohl auch noch ein weilchen andauern bei den lieferzeiten!  tja, da hab ich wohl zu lange überlegt... egal, ich begeb mich jetzt ins "wartezimmer"!


----------



## monkey10 (4. Mai 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Bei wir *verklemmt sich immer die Kette* wenn ich unter Last vorne runterschalte. Das Problem haben bestimmt einige. Nur leider ist die SuFu mit meinem Handy kein vergnügen. Kann eine Lösung darin bestehen, dass die Kette zu dicht unter der Strebe geführt wird. Ich könnte die Kettenführung etwas nach unten versetzen...



Bei mir hat sich die Kette ebenfalls zwischen Kurbel bzw kleinem Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe derart fest verklemmt, dass ich das Problem nur lösen konnte, wenn ich die Kette (am Trail) ausbaue.

Jedoch tritt das Problem bei mir nicht auf, wenn ich runterschalte, sondern im technischen Gelände mit 24/24 (Gang) runterrolle und dabei kurz antrete um den Fuß für das HR-Versetzen zu wechseln.

Ich habe aber eine andere Kurbel (SIXC 24/36). Schaltung ist gut eingestellt, Kettenlänge und Position der Kefü passt. 

Das einzige, was mir noch einfällt wäre die Zähne des kleine Kettenblatts auf einen Grat zu untersuchen bzw ob ein Kettenglied unbeweglich ist. 

Würde mich aber eigentlich doch sehr wundern, wenn das der Grund sein sollte, da Antrieb neu ist und von mir gepflegt wird.


----------



## Otterauge (4. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wieso ne Boxxer?
> 
> 
> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht...!?  Der Satz in deiner Signatur ist in diesem Kontext nicht mehr als ein paar sinnlos aneinandergereihte Buchstaben  Im Ernst: Du hast dir noch keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht, ob das überhaupt machbar ist, oder?




Ich habe gerade meine neue Feder eingebaut... was ich gemessen habe sind sogar 195mm drin ohne was an Bremse... mittlere Zugführung an Schwinge zu ändern... auch die Kette würde nicht stören bzw. genug Luft haben.

Ich brauch nur ein Block Alu von 40x70x135mm und ein Tag Zeit

Auf dein sinnlos geh ich jetzt gerade gar nicht ein da manch Einer selten über den Tellerrand schaut bevor er was schreibt


----------



## pillemaen (4. Mai 2011)

Bin echt mal gespannt, wie dein ES dann aussieht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Mai 2011)

Wie Pflegt/ Wartet ihr denn die ganzen Lager im Torque? Wollte mal einen Wartungstag einrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. Mai 2011)

alte raus neue rein bei industrielagern kann man nicht wirklich was mahcen


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Boxxer ist Nur ein Gedanke... ggf. komme ich günstig dran mein Augenmerk liegt auf eine Totem... will nur wissen ob sowas schon jemand gefahren hat.


Irgendwann war das schonmal Thema hier. Ich frage mich halt, was so eine Gabel in einem Enduro Rahmen für einen Sinn machen soll? Mit einer Totem wärst du deutlich besser beraten. Außer du willst das Rad eh ausschließlich für bergab benutzen - aber dann wären (neben dem Rahmen selbst) auch noch einige andere Teile fehl am Platz...




Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ca.5mm zum Sattelrohr. Wenn ich eine neue Wippe fräse.. die untere Dämpferbefestigung geht richtung Rahmen.. die Wippe einige Millimeter länger und die Schwinge durch versetzen des lochs richtung Sattelrohr. Es braucht nicht viel um da eine erhöhung mit gleich langen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Es wird nötig sein PM Adapter an der Bremse noch anzupassen. Ich brauche dir sicher nicht zu erzählen das 2-4mm an der Wippe ca. 500mm weiter hinten aus machen.


Du willst den Hinterbau näher zum Sitzrohr bringen? Ok, das bestätigt meinen ersten Eindruck: du hast keinen blassen Schimmer, was du da tun willst  Das ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint! Für sowas ist ein Forum ja da...
Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen, bei mir beträgt der Abstand nur 3-4mm und den kann man nicht einfach "wegrationalisieren"! Der Dämpfer hat einen Negativanschlag, bei einer Gabel ist das die Negativfeder, beim Dämpfer nur ein Gummiring, der drückt sich beim schlagartigen Ausfedern zusammen, d. h. wenn du diesen Abstand im unbelasteten Zustand misst, musst du davon ausgehen, dass sich der bei Benutzung zeitweise verkleinert. Wenn das bei dir wirklich 5mm sein sollten, kannst du da trotzdem keine 3-4mm näher dran gehen, weil dir dann beim Ausfedern der Hinterbau gegen das Sitzrohr schlägt. Glaub mir, dieser Sicherheitsabstand ist schon mit Bedacht gewählt worden und auch original schon nicht riesig. Ausserdem: Selbst wenn das auf dieser Seite der "Begrenzung" des Federwegs klappen sollte, würdest du nicht mehr als max. 7-10mm mehr Federweg realisieren können. Wenn der Hinterbau bis voll an den Anschlag einfedert, passt kein kleiner Finger mehr zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr (bei manchen kommt so schon der Reifen an das Sitzrohr!), also kannst du auch auf der anderen Seite nicht nennenswert mehr rausholen. Also nix mit "einfach mal die Dämpferaufnahme um ein paar Millimeter versetzen und dann ganz lässig 5cm mehr Federweg haben"  Was du auch noch an der Bremse ändern willst, will sich mir auch nicht ganz erschließen... was ändert sich denn an der Bremsaufnahme, wenn man den Federweg verändert?




Otterauge schrieb:


> Auf dein sinnlos geh ich jetzt gerade gar nicht ein da manch Einer selten über den Tellerrand schaut bevor er was schreibt


Du gehst nicht drauf ein, schreibst aber trotzdem was dazu, sehr logisch! 
So große Sprüche würde ich nur in den Mund nehmen, wenn ich genau wüsste, wovon und mit wem ich rede  Lass uns lieber irgendwann mal zusammen fahren gehen, dann kannst du dich davon überzeugen, wie gut das Rad mit einer gescheiten 180er Gabel geht, die mit dem Vivid mithalten kann und dir wird klar werden, dass der ganze andere Kram (Boxxer/Federweg aufblasen) völlig überflüssig ist


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Mai 2011)

@smubob: also mir eschließt sich auch nicht ganz, was er vorhat. aber deswegn gleich in Grund und Boden stampfen?
Lass ihn ma machen, mich intressiert das Ergebnis, und wenn er ne Delle drin hat, dann weiß hier jeder, dass man sowas nicht tun sollte, wenns doch funktioniert,is doch schön


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2011)

Eine neue Wippe zu fräsen macht doch nur Sinn, wenn man damit Übersetzung und Anlenkung so verändert, dass aus dem gleichen Hub mehr Anfangsprogression und mehr Federweg herausgeholt wird. 
Das bedeutet unweigerlich ein höheres Tretlager, da bei 173mm Federweg und zB Rubberqueen serienmässig Ende ist. 

Den Hub am Dämpfer kann man ja zB beim 222/70mm Evolver erhöhen, indem man das Negativelastomer auf die Hälfte zusammenschneidet (s. Fred im DH-Forum). Dann wird der Dämpfer voll ausgefedert nicht gegen das Sitzrohr schlagen, aber etwas härter ausfedern. Obs das bringt, k.A...


----------



## kNiRpS (5. Mai 2011)

@otterauge: also dein vorhaben klingt ja schon irgendwie interessant. aber warum holst du dir nicht einfach nen FRX rahmen wenn du a) ne boxxer reinmachen möchtest und b) mehr federweg am hinterbau?
dein heimwerkertalent (wenn das mit dem fräsen klappt) in allen ehren, aber warum das torque neu erfinden, wenn es das eigentlich schon so gibt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> @smubob: also mir eschließt sich auch nicht ganz, was er vorhat. aber deswegn gleich in Grund und Boden stampfen?
> Lass ihn ma machen, mich intressiert das Ergebnis, und wenn er ne Delle drin hat, dann weiß hier jeder, dass man sowas nicht tun sollte, wenns doch funktioniert,is doch schön


Ich wollte ihn eigentlich nur vor der Enttäuschung bewahren, wenn er am Ende feststellt, dass es nix bringt oder er den Rahmen geschrottet hat  Ich will keinem vorschreiben, was er zu tun hat. Mir kanns ja im Prinzip auch egal sein.

Dass ich gewissen Projekten im Bereich der Federwegsveränderung von Serienteilen nicht abgeneigt bin, sollte hier eigentlich bekannt sein  Allerdings ist das in meinem Fall kein Schuss ins Blaue gewesen, sondern war vorher gut überlegt und durch Praxistests bestätigt.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eine neue Wippe zu fräsen macht doch nur Sinn, wenn man damit Übersetzung und Anlenkung so verändert, dass aus dem gleichen Hub mehr Anfangsprogression und mehr Federweg herausgeholt wird.


...und ich glaube nicht, dass er die Veränderung der Hinterbaukinematik simuliert hat, bevor er diese Pläne geschmiedet hat. Womöglich wird die Anlenkung dann irgendwie ganz komisch degressiv oder sowas, vielleicht wie beim 2006er Torque, wer weiß?!? Klar, kann man einfach mal probieren, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, eine neue Wippe zu fräsen. Aber man sollte sich eben in realistischen Grenzen bewegen.

Ab davon habe ich bei der Geschichte mein Problem damit, zu verstehen was der Zweck des Ganzen sein soll - gleiche Sache wie beim Thema Boxxer im Torque. Das Rad ist ein Enduro oder (besonders im Falle des FR) ein Leichtfreerider, der so wie er ist, mit "normalen" Modifikationen wie einem Vivid oder einer längeren Gabel, spitzenmäßig funktioniert. Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus ist klasse und der Federweg ist selbst für stumpfes Kantenklatschen oder schnelles und rauhes Gerumpel (schau mal SamyRSJ4 zu, wenn er den DH in WiBe runter ballert ) lässig ausreichend. Für den EIGENTLICHEN Zweck eines solchen Rads, das im Falle des Urhebers der Idee mit Variostütze und Hammerschmidt eindeutig Tourenorientiert aufgebaut ist, macht diese Modifikation einfach keinen Sinn. Ganz im Gegenteil - zum Touren würde ich mir teilweise eher sogar etwas weniger Federweg und die damit einhergehenden Vorteile wünschen...


----------



## Otterauge (5. Mai 2011)

_*Schon mal jemand* nee RS Boxxer im Torque ES 2010 gefahren...?

*Überlege eine Totem zu holen* aber von der Geometrie aus ist die Boxxer nicht anders also deshalb die *Frage*. Welches Lager müßte unten rein füe 1/8" taped gibs die ja wohl nicht...

Hinterbau würde ich Umbauen um ca. 190mm Federweg mit dem Vivid habe-..._

*@*`Smubob´
Lies doch mal was ich geschrieben habe zu Anfang! Du hast anschließend rumgeprollt ohne mal genau zu lesen was ich geschrieben habe.. und wirfst mir unfähigkeit vor...

Ich habe mit einem Gedankenspiel angefangen... und probiere gerne was aus und du kackst hier Altklug rum.

Ja es ist mehr wie 4mm Luft zum Sitzrohr... die 190mm sind drin ohne dellen.

Ich weiß das ein FRX usw.. das richtigere wäre aber was spricht dagegen mal was auszuprobieren. Wenn dan würde ich mir ein Ion holen.. aber manchmal reicht das Geld nicht für alles!

Wenn ein Foren da ist um sich auszutauschen... dann wäre es schön wenn man das auf Augenhöhe macht und nicht so wie du...
Können uns ja in Stromberg drüber Unterhalten, viellecht habe ich da ja mal schnell ein Prototyp aud Pom gefräßt


----------



## duD3 (5. Mai 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Auf dein sinnlos geh ich jetzt gerade gar nicht ein da manch Einer selten über den Tellerrand schaut bevor er was schreibt


 
das war der fehler, da hat die profilneurose angefangen zu greifen 

das is wieder so typisch forum. 

sinnlos ? na und. sehe das wie otterauge VERSUCH macht KLUCH

und lass dir hier nix madig schwätzen, das alles hier sind Spezialisten die auch der NASA was vormachen können.

mann stelle sich nur mal vor die von dir gefertigte wippe funzt nicht so wie gedacht, dann bauste halt wieder die originale ein. ohhhhohhhhohhhooo  weltuntergang ?   jehova jehova

lg
dude


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Mai 2011)

> Otterauge, heute 12:33



Du sagst selbst, dass eine Forum für Diskussionen da ist, aber man kann nur dieskutieren,wenn der Tonfall angemessen bleibt, und man sich auf das wesentliche, nämlich den Umbau konzentriert.

Gilt für *beide*. 

Ich kenne Smubob jetzt nicht persönlich, aber was ich so von ihm gelesen habe, hat er ein ausgeprägtes technisches Verständnis und er weiß, was er macht (siehe Lyrik-Umbau)...

Weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist,aber wenn ihr beide ausschlagkrftige ARgumente pro und 
contra Wippentausch gebt, dann haben wir hier doch eine nette und angeregte Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich habe zunächst ordentlich eine Frage gestellt und nicht den ersten Stein geworfen.

Ich glaube ich habe auch genug Technisches Verständnis..


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Wenn ein Foren da ist um sich auszutauschen... dann wäre es schön wenn man das auf Augenhöhe macht und nicht so wie du...


Von MIR aus gerne! Aber nicht so:


Otterauge schrieb:


> *Du hast anschließend rumgeprollt* ohne mal genau zu lesen was ich geschrieben habe.. und wirfst mir unfähigkeit vor...
> 
> Ich habe mit einem Gedankenspiel angefangen... und probiere gerne was aus und *du kackst hier Altklug rum*.


Ich bin zumindest sachlich geblieben und habe mich an die mir bekannten Fakten gehalten. Der Vorwurf, dass du dir noch keine ernsthaften Gedanken gemacht hast war weder herablassend noch ein persönlicher Angriff noch der Vorwurf von Unfähigkeit. Ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass die Idee mMn ein Hüftschuss ist und so wie du es denkst, nicht funktionieren wird - der Meinung bin ich auch immer noch, aber sieh es doch einfach als Herausforderung an 
Und übrigens: du wirfst mir vor, dass ich deine Sichtweise nicht anerkenne, aber machst du es mit meiner anders...? Nur mal so als Denk-Ansatz...  (EDIT: das ist genau, was Hardtail94 meint)

NOCHMAL EDIT: Ja, die Boxxer hat die gleiche Einbaulänge wie die Totem. Der Rahmen ist von Canyon allerdings nicht für Doppelbrückengabeln freigegeben.

Bist du am Sonntag in Stromberg? Samstag zum bauen und die Woche drauf zur Eröffnung passt bei mir leider zeitlich nicht 




duD3 schrieb:


> das war der fehler, da hat die profilneurose angefangen zu greifen


Jetzt kommen auch noch die Heckenschützen und meinen, ihren unsachlichen Senf abgeben zu müssen.  Ganz klipp und klar: sachlich bleiben oder Schnauze halten!


----------



## kNiRpS (5. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von Canyon allerdings nicht für Doppelbrückengabeln freigegeben.


da hat smubob recht und ich denke das verhalten einer boxxer und einer totem dürfte sich schon unterscheiden, im sinne der steifigkeit.

noch was bzgl. der freigabe....der gute tibor simai hat im facebook vor kurzem ein bild gepostet, auf welchem er auch eine DB im "normalen" torque verbaut hat.
okay, er bekommt vermutlich gleich nen neuen rahmen wenn der brechen sollte, aber ganz ohne grund wird er das teil da drin auch nicht verbauen


----------



## Andi_W. (5. Mai 2011)

sorry, aber nur weil IRGENDJEMAND der zufällig von canyon gesponsort wird bzw. für sie "arbeitet" oder auch sonst irgendjemand anderes, der meint, nur weil´s geil bzw. potent aussieht oder einfach coool "rüberkommt" sich eine DB in ein torque einbauen zu müssen bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass es:

A: funktioniert
oder
B: überhaupt sinnvoll ist.

Tut mir leid, aber das ist einfach nicht logisch.

Zum einen beeinträchtigt das die geo und somit auch logischerweise das fahrverhalten (stichwort lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöhe) und zum anderen verändert dieser "eingriff" auch die kinematik.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. Mai 2011)

naja ich würde mal sagen ein profi weiß was er tut 
er wird die gabel wohl nicht nur reinbaun weils geil aussieht, sondern weil er auch nen sinn dahinter sieht. er fährt ja schließlich auch damit und guckts nich nur an. oder würderst du aufgrund der optik auf ne entscheidende funktion verzichten? 

bzgl einbauhöhe, lenkwinkel etc.:
die boxxer (wie es bei der MZ 888 ist weiß ich nicht) hat ja die gleiche einbauhöhe wie ne totem. warum wird dann ne totem in höchsten tönen im torque gelobt, die boxxer soll aber nix sein?!? gleiche einbauhöhe = gleicher lenkwinkel etc.... ist also auch nich so ganz logisch


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> schnelles und rauhes Gerumpel (schau mal SamyRSJ4 zu, wenn er den DH in WiBe runter ballert )



Warst du neulich da? Dann sag doch mal was!  Bin morgen übrigens wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (5. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Von MIR aus gerne! Aber nicht so:
> Ich bin zumindest sachlich geblieben und habe mich an die mir bekannten Fakten gehalten. Der Vorwurf, dass du dir noch keine ernsthaften Gedanken gemacht hast war weder herablassend noch ein persönlicher Angriff noch der Vorwurf von Unfähigkeit. Ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass die Idee mMn ein Hüftschuss ist und so wie du es denkst, nicht funktionieren wird - der Meinung bin ich auch immer noch, aber sieh es doch einfach als Herausforderung an
> Und übrigens: du wirfst mir vor, dass ich deine Sichtweise nicht anerkenne, aber machst du es mit meiner anders...? Nur mal so als Denk-Ansatz...  (EDIT: das ist genau, was Hardtail94 meint)
> 
> ...



Hättest du zb. geschreiben ... denkst du wirklich das das geht.. glaube nicht dran... dann wären wir in einem Gespräch gelandet. Wenn du aber schreibst das ich mir keine Gedanken mache dann werte ich das schon abwertend und ein Augenrollernder Smiley unterstreicht das für mich!

Aber schei..ß drauf!!!

Sag doch mal wo kommen wir hin wenn der Spieltrieb schon im Keim erstickt wird. Lass mich doch mal machen.. ich bin auch nicht derjenige der hinter her nicht zugeben würde das es eine Schnapsidee ist.

Ich gehe auch selten an etwas zu Blauäugig. Ich werde ein Stück Pom fräsen mit dem längst möglichen Maß Dämpfer u. Rahmenbefestigung. 
Anschließend mache ich ein langloch mit der möglichen Bewegung des Dämpfers ohne das ich an ein Rohr komme. Dabei kann ich gucken wieviel sich beim Federweg tut.. klar ändert sich die Übersetzung, aber das heiß ja nicht das sich schlechter wird. Dann sehe ich auch ob sich das Projekt lohnt 

Sa. muß ich erst morgens Arbeiten... hoffe das es nicht zu lange dauert das ich es nicht mehr nach Stromberg packe. So. haben wir Fotoshooting von den Grafitys... Woche drauf am 14ten bin ich da


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2011)

Habe mir heute ein Bashguard und die Kettenspannung von Canyon eingebaut. Hatte zufor schon ein leichtes "Knacken" was irgendwie von vorne kommt vernommen. Jetzt nach dem Aus und einbau der Kurbel ist das "Knacken" lauter geworden. Nur kommt es immer noch von vorn. Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Warst du neulich da? Dann sag doch mal was!  Bin morgen übrigens wieder da


Ja, war an Ostern Fr./Sa. da. Habe dich dann erst im Nachhinein erkannt, als du das Bild gepostet hast und ich mich dran erinnert habe, dass ich dich das eine oder andere mal gesehen hatte, als du die DH runter geflogen bist  Falls du mich unbewussterweise auch gesehen haben solltest, ich war der hier.
Was würd ich dafür geben, morgen auch dort fahren zu können...




Andi_W. schrieb:


> Zum einen beeinträchtigt das die geo und somit auch logischerweise das fahrverhalten (stichwort lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöhe) und zum anderen verändert dieser "eingriff" auch die kinematik.


Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass Tibor mit den Canyoneros drüber gesprochen hat, was er da tun will. Desweiteren werden bei ihm wohl kaum optische oder Coolness-Gründe den Ausschlag dafür gegeben haben. Dass sich die Geometrie durch eine solche Gabel nicht oder kaum verändert, hat kNiRpS ja schon geschrieben. Ich stehe dem Thema Doppelbrücke im Torque ja auch sehr kritisch gegenüber, aber deine Argumente kann ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Was noch ein Punkt wäre, ist eben die Belastung fürs Steuerrohr. Wie genau sich das verändert weiß wohl hier keiner so genau...




Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich werde ein Stück Pom fräsen mit dem längst möglichen Maß Dämpfer u. Rahmenbefestigung.
> Anschließend mache ich ein langloch mit der möglichen Bewegung des Dämpfers ohne das ich an ein Rohr komme. Dabei kann ich gucken wieviel sich beim Federweg tut.. klar ändert sich die Übersetzung, aber das heiß ja nicht das sich schlechter wird. Dann sehe ich auch ob sich das Projekt lohnt


Ok, klingt vernünftig. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Ergebnis ausfallen wird  Denk an das mit dem Negativpuffer im Dämpfer! Versuch ihn wenn du am probieren bist mal mit Kraft auseinander zu ziehen, vielleicht kommt man dann grob in den Bereich, was er auch beim Ausfedern über die 222mm hinaus kommt. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie hart dieser Gummi ist...




Otterauge schrieb:


> Sa. muß ich erst morgens Arbeiten... hoffe das es nicht zu lange dauert das ich es nicht mehr nach Stromberg packe. So. haben wir Fotoshooting von den Grafitys... Woche drauf am 14ten bin ich da


Sa. hab ich Seminar und muss danach noch ne Präsentation besprechen - da wirds für mich wohl nix mehr werden, zumal ich auch mit dem Zug anreisen müsste.
Ah, von eurem Fototermin hab ich schon gehört. Hab ich auch schon überlegt hin zu kommen, bissl kucken, labern und noch ne Runde fahren gehen. Aber ich glaube Stromberg wird da gewinnen, da krieg ich "mehr fürs Geld"  Die Woche drauf fahr ich übers WE heim...


----------



## -Soulride- (6. Mai 2011)

Hab jetz mal den Thread durchgelesen den CX erwähnt hat, von wegen Evolver umbauten. Aus Neugier, was würde sich denn am Rahmen verändern wenn mann das Elastomer kürzt? Dämpfer federt weiter aus, Tretlager kommt im unbelasteten Zustand höher, Lenkwinkel wird steiler? Beides ja nicht unbedingt erwünscht, oder wär sichs mit Sag wieder wurscht? Und kann wer voraussagen (Kristallkugeln raus!) wie sich der Evolver dann verhält? Grad nochmal nachgelesen, kürzeres Elastomer -> Größere positive Luftkammer -> Weniger Progression?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Hab jetz mal den Thread durchgelesen den CX erwähnt hat, von wegen Evolver umbauten. Aus Neugier, was würde sich denn am Rahmen verändern wenn mann das Elastomer kürzt? Dämpfer federt weiter aus, *Tretlager kommt im unbelasteten Zustand höher, Lenkwinkel wird steiler*? Beides ja nicht unbedingt erwünscht, oder wär sichs mit Sag wieder wurscht? Und kann wer voraussagen (Kristallkugeln raus!) wie sich der Evolver dann verhält? Grad nochmal nachgelesen, kürzeres Elastomer -> Größere positive Luftkammer -> *Weniger Progression*?



Ich denke auch dass das am Torque nicht sinnvoll ist.

PS: grad auf ebay.kleinanzeigen gesehen: 2008er FR8 XL (!!!) schwarz ano in super Original-Zustand für 900VB (in Mülheim Ruhr..) - wenn ich  es nicht selbst schon hätte, ich täts mir holen !!


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Mai 2011)

Servus!
Als ich heute den Dämpfer ausbauen wollte, hatte ich das bekannte Problem mit der Aluschraube!
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woher ich die Schraube und das Gegenstück aus Edelstahl bekomme?!
Ich nehme an, das Canyon nur Aluschrauben verkauft!?
Gruß Sebo


----------



## xander_v (6. Mai 2011)

ja aber die neuen schrauben gehen besser, haken zwar immer noch etwas aber da der kopf dicker ist als bei den alten dreht sich die inbus aufnahme nicht mehr rund.
wenn du aber eine adresse findet wo man das ganze aus edelstahl bekommen kann wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## Ronja (6. Mai 2011)

würde mich der Edelstahlidee anschließen!


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Mai 2011)

Okay, ich kümmer mich mal!


----------



## han-sch (6. Mai 2011)

Hätte dann auch Interesse an Edelstahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftleer (6. Mai 2011)

Hab heut festgestellt, dass sich mein Vorderrad am Kontaktpunkt Nabe/Steckachse etwas seitliches Spiel hat (bewegt sich also von vorne betrachtet nach links/rechts).

Nabe ist ne Sun Ringle Demon am Torque Mod 2010. Über die Suchfunktion hab ich dazu nur was ähnliches in dem alten Torque Thread am Hinterrad gefunden.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte? Wie "schädlich" das ist? Vielleichts hälts bis zur Herbstinspektion? Oder wie man das wieder richten kann?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Mai 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Als ich heute den Dämpfer ausbauen wollte, hatte ich das bekannte Problem mit der Aluschraube!


Alu???  Die Schraube ist sehrwohl aus STAHL! Ein Dämpferbolzen aus Alu würde vermutlich von 12 bin Mittag halten  Kauf einfach die neue, bei der ist der Innensechskant tiefer ausgefräst - und hält 




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woher ich die Schraube und das Gegenstück aus Edelstahl bekomme?!


Mit Edelstahl würde ich aufpassen... je nach Sorte ist der weicher als "normaler" Stahl.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (6. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alu???  Die Schraube ist sehrwohl aus STAHL! Ein Dämpferbolzen aus Alu würde vermutlich von 12 bin Mittag halten  Kauf einfach die neue, bei der ist der Innensechskant tiefer ausgefräst - und hält



Zumindest ist das Zeug woraus die Schraube ist unmagnetisch. Und da gibt es bei Stahl außer einigen V4A Sorten nicht viel.
Ich schätze schon dass die aus irgendeiner Aluminium Legierung ist.


----------



## bells0 (6. Mai 2011)

Anyone know what size shock bushings the Fox DhxRc2 has on the Rockzone?

Thinking of trying out the shock reducer bushes to slacken the bike out.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Mai 2011)

Alu!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Anyone know what size shock bushings the Fox DhxRc2 has on the Rockzone?
> 
> Thinking of trying out the shock reducer bushes to slacken the bike out.



should be 1/2 " as any shock has this year. Or did you mean the width?


----------



## bells0 (7. Mai 2011)

Width too. 

Is a guide here: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx

Just wondered if anyone knew off hand without me having to take shock off and measure. 

Wanting to do this:http://www.southerndownhill.com/reviews/components/offset-shock-bushings.html


----------



## xander_v (7. Mai 2011)

das ist auf jeden fall alu.
hat sogar der kerl an der hotline gesagt und das ist denke ich auch der grund warum einige leute den ersten bolzen rund drehen.
mich eingeschlossen.
mit dem neuen und der breiteren aufnahme geht es wesentlich besser.


----------



## Otterauge (7. Mai 2011)

SO ist die Dis... zur Boxxer vorbei...
*


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> das ist auf jeden fall alu.
> hat sogar der kerl an der hotline gesagt


Hmm, wär mir echt neu, dass es Dämpferbolzen aus Alu gibt. Aber man lernt ja nie aus...




Otterauge schrieb:


> SO ist die Dis... zur Boxxer vorbei...


 Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## xander_v (7. Mai 2011)

ja, ich fänds auch besser wenn dort was massiveres verbaut wäre.
ist der bolzen bei den älteren torques aus stahl?
vieleicht passt der dann ja auch an die 2010er modelle.

und viel spaß mit der totem, das teil macht echt laune!!!


----------



## kNiRpS (8. Mai 2011)

also beim 2009er waren es noch edelstahlschrauben. ob die beim 2010/2011er passen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## daddy yo yo (8. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir ja das torque 9.0 vertride bestellt, liefertermin kw30. wenn ich die sattelklemmschelle tauschen möchte, brauche ich da eine 34,9er? sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9 mm.


----------



## martin! (8. Mai 2011)

im beitrag 1080 habe ich die frage auch gestellt.
habs noch nicht geändert, sollte aber wohl passen.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ich hab mir ja das torque 9.0 vertride bestellt, liefertermin kw30. wenn ich die sattelklemmschelle tauschen möchte, brauche ich da eine 34,9er? sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9 mm.



Hab auch das 9.0er
Wieso willst denn neu andere ran machen? Und welche? Tune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (8. Mai 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Width too.
> 
> Is a guide here: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx
> 
> ...



Hey bells, that looks very interesting. If you do order them keep us postet please!


----------



## evilMonkeey (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,
so ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht folgt.

Bin mein Canyon (Rahengröße L) jetzt seit Januar`11 gefahren.
Die ausstattung ist nicht zu Toppen. Hab nachträglich nen kürzeren Vorbau und nen Breiteren Lenker verbaut, für mehr Freeridetauglichkeit.
Längere Touren sind möglich, aber gegen richtige AM Bike geht einem die Puste sehr schnell aus  170/180 ist für nen Tourer einfach zu viel.
Dafür ist die Bergabtauglichkeit nicht zu unterschätzen. Macht super viel spaß Lokale DH strecken zu fahren. Bikeparks konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber etwas zu unruhig und hat einen zu hohen Schwerpunkt. Ich fühl mich manchmal einfach unwendig oder als ob das Rahmen zu groß wäre. (Bin 1,98m) 

Was mich aber in letzter Zeit gewaltig nervt ist der Hinterbau.
Knacken hier...knacken da. Die eine Achse ist schon total ausgenudelt, obwohl ich die nur 1mal gelöst und wieder festgemacht habe. Das ist die Schraube, die auf Trettlagerhöhe ist. Dort kommt auch das Knacken her. Ist die den aus Alu?! 

Habt ihr noch Tipps wie ich den Hinterbau denn "entknacken" kann. Gibts den ne Pflegeanleitung?!

Nunja soweit meine Erfahrung mit dem Bike. Bin sogar am Überlegen ob ich auf nen anderen Rahmen umsteige...manchmal bin ich schon unzufrieden.

LG Jonas


----------



## martin! (8. Mai 2011)

mein 2010er rahmen hat auch nach sehr kurzer zeit ein knacken im hinterbau gehabt...
habs dann eingeschickt weils total nervig war. etwa 9 wochen später hatte ich es ohne knacken wieder. was gemacht wurde... ka


----------



## han-sch (8. Mai 2011)

9 wochen ist schon hart ..


----------



## martin! (8. Mai 2011)

jou, da sachste was.
das war so zimlich der ganze sommer.
bei den anrufen bei dem telefonmann wurde man immer nur mit blödem gelaber und vertröstungen aufs abstellgleis geschoben.
pisst schon mächtig an sowas
ich hoffe diesen sommer hält es


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> ... was gemacht wurde... ka



Bauschaum ???


----------



## han-sch (8. Mai 2011)

ich hoff mein 2011er hält auch die ganze saison durch!


----------



## martin! (8. Mai 2011)

ich drück die daumen


----------



## Otterauge (8. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!




Fühlt sich gut an die Gabel.. viel fahren konnte ich nicht da die hintere Bremsleitung heute geplatzt ist bei der ersten Abfahrt


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Mai 2011)

Also um kurz zur Aluschraube zu kommen.
Ich war in Koblenz und habe mit einem Techniker aus der Werkstatt gesprochen! 
Die Aluschrauben werden verbaut, um bei Überlastung einen defekt am Rahmen zu vermeiden! Wenn man diese mit ordentlichen Werkzeug, sprich Ratsche und sauberen Inbus schraubt, sollte es keine Probleme geben! 
Die 2010er Modelle waren allerdings Teilweise mit Schrauben bestückt, die einen zu kurz ausgefrästen Inbusaufsatz hatten. Daher die Probleme! 
Habe neue Schrauben Gratis bekommen.
Lob an die Mitarbeiter von Canyon! 

Wenn die üblichen verdächtigen Knackpunkte wie Schaltauge, Kettenblattschrauben und Co. nicht das knacken verusracht haben, kann es auch an einer verschlissenen Gleitbuchse im Dämpfer liegen.
Da man dafür spezielles Einpresswerkzeug braucht, habe ich in Koblenz eine neue Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge einpressen lassen. 
Auch das Spiel an der Wippe (z.B. Sattel anheben) kann eine verschlissene Gleitbuchse schuld sein! Ich konnte die Buchsen leicht drehen und auch rausnehmen, als ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut hab- die müssen aber fest sitzen!
Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen!
Gruß Sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> also beim 2009er waren es noch edelstahlschrauben.


Darauf hätte ich alleine schon wegen der Farbe (VIEL zu dunkel für reines Alu) auch getippt. Und ich kann ja auch nur fürs 2009er sprechen, hab ja nur das 




Otterauge schrieb:


> Fühlt sich gut an die Gabel.. viel fahren konnte ich nicht da die hintere Bremsleitung heute geplatzt ist bei der ersten Abfahrt


Geplatzt  Das hab ich ja noch nie erlebt.

Haben jetzt funktionell quasi das gleiche Fahrwerk  Nur du mit 5mm dickeren Rohren und 1/2kg schwerer


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Mai 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Fühlt sich gut an die Gabel.. viel fahren konnte ich nicht da die hintere Bremsleitung heute geplatzt ist bei der ersten Abfahrt


 
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an dich.... Hab ne PN geschrieben...
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Jobi (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute.
Seit kurzem hab ich ein Problemchen mit meiner XT Schaltung.
Wenn die Kette vorne auf dem 36er Blatt und hinten auf dem zweitkleinsten Ritzel liegt, rutscht die mir bei extremer Belastung im Wiegetritt immer durch.
Das gibt dann nen Schlag und die Kette springt über, und zwar immer bei der gleichen Position der Pedale. An der Kassette kann ich keinen Defekt erkennen. Hab ich vielleicht zu wenig Spannung auf der Kette? Hab aber eigentlich ne KeFü dran und denke die sitzt schön straff.

Danke im Voraus.

Rockt on...


----------



## martin! (9. Mai 2011)

hast du dir schon einmal die kette angeschaut?
evtl. ist die fertig oder ein kettenglied ist nicht mehr richtig gängig.


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2011)

Da ist das Ritzelpaket  Hin Verschließ.
Hast du vor kurzem die Kette gewechselt? Dieses Springen der Kette ist typisch für verschlissenes Ritzel mit neuer Kette.
Wenn die Kette auch schon älter, dann Ritzelpaket und Kette tauschen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Mai 2011)

Entweder das kleine Ritzel ist verschlissen oder aber ein Kettenglied ist steif. Sollte das "gängig" machen nicht funktionieren, hilft häufig noch, die Kette umzudrehen.

Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch erst neulich bei meinem Torque.


----------



## evilMonkeey (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

Teil 2 meines Hinterbau Abenteuers.
Hab gestern nochmal alle schrauben der Lager mit angegebenen Drehmoment nachgezogen. Soweit alles schön. Aber das knacken war immer noch nicht weg. Hab wie beschrieben mal am Oberrohr gezogen und es ist definitiv ein gewisses Spiel zu fühlen.
Ich frag mich nun ob ich bei Canyon anrufe und nachbessern lasse?
Ach nervig ist das ja alles schon ganzschön...


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Mai 2011)

Lang mal um die Wippe und heb das Bike am Sattel leicht an. Ich Tipp ja auf die Dämpferbuchsen, da hab ich bei meinem 09er auch leichtes Spiel. Aber erstens: Mir wurscht, irgendwas wackelt eh immer. Zweitens: Da kann denk ich Canyon nix dafür, die kriegen einfach irgendwann Spiel. Sollte ja auch nicht die Welt kosten da neue reinzumachen. Ansonsten noch ein Heimwerker-Trick der mir im Radlladen gesagt wurde: Raus damit, Alu-Folie drum und wieder rein. Kann wohl helfen, hab ich aber nicht probiert.


----------



## Nexic (9. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ansonsten noch ein Heimwerker-Trick der mir im Radlladen gesagt wurde: Raus damit, Alu-Folie drum und wieder rein. Kann wohl helfen, hab ich aber nicht probiert.



Hört sich garnicht schlecht an als Notlösung. Das Problem mit den Dämpferbuchsen hatte ich auch schon an meinem Trek, 
seitdem hab ich immer ein Ersatz Gleitlager und selbstgebautes Auspresswerkzeug bereitliegen. 

Das Bike wegen der Dämpferbuchse nach Koblenz zu schicken ist ne möglichkeit die du in Betracht ziehen solltest
wenn du dir solche Reparaturen noch nicht selbst zutraust. Vorallem wenn du noch die 12Monate Gewährleistung hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nen Frx und hab das selbe Problem. Das liegt leider an dem Hinterbaukonzept. Ziemlich linear, mit Hang zum Durchschlag ;-)


----------



## evilMonkeey (9. Mai 2011)

Ich werd morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen. 
Evtl dann je nach dem einschicken oder nochmal selbst machen, sobald ich Zeit hab.

Hab aber noch ne Frage zu dem "großen" Lager, da wo auch die SAG ablese dran ist. Wie funktioniert den da das System? Finde da nix bei Canyon oder im Handbuch. Daher hab die erstmal ausgelassen.

Lg Jonas


----------



## Jobi (9. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Da ist das Ritzelpaket  Hin Verschließ.
> Hast du vor kurzem die Kette gewechselt? Dieses Springen der Kette ist typisch für verschlissenes Ritzel mit neuer Kette.
> Wenn die Kette auch schon älter, dann Ritzelpaket und Kette tauschen.



Japp, hast Recht! Hab seit kurzem ne neue Kette drauf.
Das kanns sein. Werd mir denn mal noch ein neues Ritzelpaket holen müssen.
Dachte eigentlich, da die Kette nur zu 75% verschlissen war, da käm ich drumrum, aber scheinbar doch nicht.

Danke euch schon mal, ich schreib ob es geklappt hat.

Rockt on...


----------



## martin! (9. Mai 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Hab aber noch ne Frage zu dem "großen" Lager, da wo auch die SAG ablese dran ist. Wie funktioniert den da das System? Finde da nix bei Canyon oder im Handbuch. Daher hab die erstmal ausgelassen.



wenn du das auseinanderbasteln willst, ist das eine möglichkeit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7940784&postcount=228


----------



## evilMonkeey (9. Mai 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen.
> Evtl dann je nach dem einschicken oder nochmal selbst machen, sobald ich Zeit hab.
> 
> Hab aber noch ne Frage zu dem "großen" Lager, da wo auch die SAG ablese dran ist. Wie funktioniert den da das System? Finde da nix bei Canyon oder im Handbuch. Daher hab die erstmal ausgelassen.
> ...



Hui, hab mir grade nochmal den Dropzone Thread durchgelesen. Da meinte einer er kann sein Dämpfer mit der hand hin und her Schieben(Schrauben sind aufjedenfall fest) Das is bei mir auch der Fall.
 Hmmm na prima


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Werd mir denn mal noch ein neues Ritzelpaket holen müssen.


Ich hab noch meine "originale" 11-34er XT Kassette mit 0km zuhause liegen, falls du Interesse hast 

btw: du hast beim Zitat in deiner Sig vergessen "moore" rot anzustreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (9. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab noch meine "originale" 11-34er XT Kassette mit 0km zuhause liegen, falls du Interesse hast
> 
> btw: du hast beim Zitat in deiner Sig vergessen "moore" rot anzustreichen



Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.
Und die Signatur ist auch "korrigiert"! 

Rock on...


----------



## A.Watkinson (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage da ich mir in der Sache sehr unsicher bin ..
ich hab ein Torque fr 9.0 von 2009 mit ner fox 36 van drin mit 160mm was ist der maximal federweg den ich fahren kann ? könnte ich mir auch eine Fox 40 kaufen oder passt das nicht von der geometrie her ? 
gruß Lukas


----------



## -Soulride- (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist die Preisfrage. Eine 180er geht aber sicher, ist zugelassen und tut dem Lenkwinkel gut.


----------



## A.Watkinson (10. Mai 2011)

danke danke  hilft mir schonmal weiter !!


----------



## lahura (10. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all

Ich interessiere mich sehr für ein Torque, bin schon eins in Gr. M gefahren und war soweit OK! 
Nun meine Frage, gibt es Personen hier die ein S fahren und ca. 178 haben bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 81? 
Problem ist das ja fast nur die "S" zu bekommen sind und da bin ich mir nicht so sicher obwohl der Konfigurator auch Gr. S ausspuckt!

Grüße,
Mario

edit: es soll ein Alpinist oder Vertride werden!


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2011)

Schreib doch mal was du so fährst... mehr langsam, technisch und steil, oder schnelle Trails ? Wie wichtig ist dir die Leistung beim Bergauftreten ? Das sind alles Faktoren ...


----------



## -Soulride- (10. Mai 2011)

Wenns Alpinist oder Vertride werden soll wohl eher Tour. Ich kanns dir nicht sicher sagen aber ich denk S wird dir zu klein sein. Ich fahr den alten Rahmen mit 1,83m in L und hab die Stütze auf Anschlag ausgezogen. Aber vielleicht kann dir noch jemand mit neuem Rahmen besser helfen.


----------



## han-sch (10. Mai 2011)

ich hab deine größe und fahr den M rahmen und komm mit dem super aus. ich find die bergauf als auch die bergab perfomance perfekt.


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Mai 2011)

Hier mal eine kleine Leidensgeschichte:
Was denkt sich Canyon eigentlich dabei die Butterweiche Alluschraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme so mit Loctite zu zuknallen.
Wollte vorgestern "nur mal eben" den Dämpfer ausbauen um ihn zum Service zu bringen plus Tausch der hinteren Dämpferbuchse (nach nem 3/4 Jahr wohl normal das die durch ist:-/)

Beim Versuch des lösens der Schraube merkte ich schon wie der Schraubkopf zu mir meinte, "och nö das ist mir zuviel Kraft da geb ich nach und dreh mich rund".
Also bevor dies passiert, Schraube in Ruhe gelassen und Rahmen eingepackt (zum Glück haben wir auf der Arbeit ne Feinmechanische Werkstatt):
Der Kollege hat dann auch alles versucht die Schraube herauszubekommen, habe sie hat sich nicht mal nen Zentel in Ihrer Mutter gedreht :-(
Also Dann Brachialmethode: Vorsichtig Rausbohren, dies hat dann dann auch die Schraube überzeugt den Rahmen zu verlassen :-(

Wie macht Canyon das beim Service? Haben die schon ne spezielle "Rausbohr" Vorrichtung und die Schraube wird dann wie die Dichtungen per Default ersetzt? 

Grmpf.....jetzt erstmal auf neue Schraube(n) warten....


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> ich hab deine größe und fahr den M rahmen und komm mit dem super aus. ich find die bergauf als auch die bergab perfomance perfekt.



Ich bin 190cm und fahre ein Torque ES in M 

Geht alles wenn man nur will, ich bin froh das ich kein L genommen hab!

Wofür benutz ich das rad: technische alpine trails, hoch wird das rad oft getragen, aber selbst wenn ich mal auf eine alm rauftrete, hab ich kein problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir das Torque Alpinist bestellt, kommt 20kw (kommende Woche) in der Größe L bei 1,94m Körpergröße. 
Das einzige was ich verändern werde ist der Vorbau von 70mm auf 100mm (Xtasy Swell R 100mm) um ein wenig nach vorne zu kommen...

Ansonsten muß ich sagen: 
- Danke Canyon das Ihr mein Bike mit der Raceface Atlas ausliefert 
- Danke Raceface das Ihr weiter macht und gerettet seid... 


Bis denne, 
BaseJaxx


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Mai 2011)

Hat schon jemand was bezüglich der nachzuliefernden Sattelstützen für's Alpinist gehört?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Torque Alpinist bestellt, kommt 20kw (kommende Woche) in der Größe L bei 1,94m Körpergröße.
> Das einzige was ich verändern werde ist der Vorbau von 70mm auf 100mm (Xtasy Swell R 100mm) um ein wenig nach vorne zu kommen...
> 
> Ansonsten muß ich sagen:
> ...



Ich bin 1,93 groß und fahre das Torque auch in L. Dein geplantes Vorhaben, den Vorbau auf 100mm Länge zu ändern, wird mit Sicherheit das Fahrverhalten versauen. Ich fahre einen 60mm Vorbau - länger sollte der nicht sein. Dann lieber einen breiteren Lenker montieren - aber probier es aus


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Mai 2011)

@BikeMike
*Achtung!* Aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen verbauen wir an  diesem Rad eine andere Sattelstütze: Statt der abgebildeten Easton EC70  Carbon Sattelstütze kommt jetzt eine *Syncros FL UD Carbon Sattelstütze* zum Einsatz.

@Kalle
Das Alpinist wird ja bei Größe L mit 70mm ausgeliefert, meiste echt die 3cm machen so groß was aus? Ich versuche nur meine Länge unter zu bringen... ich werd aber berichten...


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> @BikeMike
> *Achtung!* Aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen verbauen wir an  diesem Rad eine andere Sattelstütze: Statt der abgebildeten Easton EC70  Carbon Sattelstütze kommt jetzt eine *Syncros FL UD Carbon Sattelstütze* zum Einsatz.



Bei den ersten 2011er Alpinisten wurde eine günstige Iridium Stütze verbaut, um überhaupt ausliefern zu können und die bessere Stütze sollte später nachgeliefert werden. Auf die warte ich immer noch.

Hast Dich übrigens für ein top-Bike entschieden, BaseJaxx.


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Mai 2011)

@BikeMike
Achso, das wusste ich nicht das es am Anfang solche Lieferengpässe gegeben hat... Syncros ist jetzt aber wohl der Standard beim Alpinisten...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (11. Mai 2011)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wie macht Canyon das beim Service? Haben die schon ne spezielle "Rausbohr" Vorrichtung und die Schraube wird dann wie die Dichtungen per Default ersetzt?
> 
> Grmpf.....jetzt erstmal auf neue Schraube(n) warten....



Du bekommst eine leicht geänderte Version, die aber immer noch aus Aluminium ist:





Musste meine auch wechbohren:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> @Kalle
> Das Alpinist wird ja bei Größe L mit 70mm ausgeliefert, meiste echt die 3cm machen so groß was aus? Ich versuche nur meine Länge unter zu bringen... ich werd aber berichten...



Das macht auf jeden Fall einiges aus. Zeitweise fuhr ich auch mit 50mm Vorbau und 785mm Lenker. 100mm sind da schon sehr lang und wirken sich negativ aufs Handling aus - wirkt dann zu sperrig. Der Rahmen in L ist ja auch ausreichend lang.


----------



## xander_v (11. Mai 2011)

aber der neue scheint zu halten.
ich habe den dämpfer mit dem neuen bolzen bisher 3 mal ausbauen müssen und der neue bolzen macht das mit auch wenn er am anfang etwas geknackst hat.
schade ist es nur das man die teile kaufen muss und nicht ersetzt bekommt, da es ja mittlerweile doch bei mehreren leuten aufgetreten ist.
kostet aber zum glück nicht die welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Leidensgeschichte...


Falls du den Thrad hier nicht dauerhaft verfolgst: das Problem hatten schon einige... einige viele! (mich eingeschlossen - allerdings habe ich es mit viel Gefühl ohne Zerstörung geschafft)




xander_v schrieb:


> schade ist es nur das man die teile kaufen muss und nicht ersetzt bekommt, da es ja mittlerweile doch bei mehreren leuten aufgetreten ist.
> kostet aber zum glück nicht die welt.


Wenn man nicht selbst dran rumgeschraubt hat oder direkt damit zu Canyon geht, sollten die den Bolzen normal auch beanstandungslos austauschen - diese Info hatte ich jedenfalls von Canyon erhalten. Aber bevor ich mir diesen Act gebe, kaufe ich sie lieber auch gleich selbst


----------



## xander_v (11. Mai 2011)

ja, darauf spekuliert canyon bestimmt auch ohne was unterstellen zu wollen.
viele werden den dämpfer bestimmt erst garnicht wechseln oder ausbauen und wegen einem bolzen auf das rad ein paar wochen verzichten wollen werden wohl nur die ganz harten machen


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

Wie ich's schonmal geschrieben habe: Canyon kann in der Tat nicht nachvollziehen, ob der Bolzen durch "Blödheit" oder REIN wegen der zu geringen Tiefe der Werkzeugaufnahme verhuntzt wurde. Und so lange man nicht beweisen kann, dass man keine "Blödheit" angewendet hat, steht man eben dumm da. Sie sind in der Hinsicht ganz klar im Recht. Ich würde an deren Stelle dennoch aus Gründen der Kundenzufriedenheit sowas wie einen Freischein für diese Bolzen ausstellen = pro Käufer eines Torque, das max. x Jahre/Monate alt ist je einen Bolzen for free - sofern dieser auch eingefordert wird, eine Rückrufaktion ohne Rückruf sozusagen. Das würde sicher nicht die Welt kosten und es gäbe einen Punkt weniger, über den sich (vermutlich sonst zufriedene) Kunden aufregen können...


----------



## xander_v (11. Mai 2011)

das wäre wohl die beste methode.
und es stimmt schon das canyon nicht nachvollziehen kann wer mit sorgfallt vorgegangen ist und wer nicht.
aber über sowas kann man endlos reden und man kommt manchmal doch nicht auf den gleichen nenner.
und bei den 2011er rahmen wird mit sicherheit schon der neue bolzen verbaut.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Vergleich sagen:

Canyon Torque FR/ES vs. Cube Fritzz 2010/2011.

Besonders ein Vergleich der Hinterbauten interessiert mich.


----------



## -Soulride- (11. Mai 2011)

Der Hinterbau beim Fritzz bricht wohl ganz gern, soviel kann ich dir sagen. Und das meiner beim FR bisher hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (11. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau beim Fritzz bricht wohl ganz gern, soviel kann ich dir sagen. Und das meiner beim FR bisher hält.



War das nicht nur bei den alten Modellen so?

Es geht mir mehr um die Funktion der beiden Hinterbauten.


----------



## -Soulride- (11. Mai 2011)

Weiß ich nicht ganz genau, ist mal einem Freund passiert. Auch schon wieder eine Weile her.


----------



## Quellekatalog (11. Mai 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> Ich interessiere mich sehr für ein Torque, bin schon eins in Gr. M gefahren und war soweit OK!
> Nun meine Frage, gibt es Personen hier die ein S fahren und ca. 178 haben bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 81?
> ...



Ich hab' das Alpinist seit kurzen. Größe 178 cm, Schrittlänge 82,5 cm und habe mir absichtlich Größe S genommen, da mein altes Rad gleich langes Oberrohr etc. hatte. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, geht super spielerisch und handlich auf engen verwinkelten Wegen. Natürlich geht es nicht so gut bergauf, dh wenn du eher gemäßigt bergab fahren (nicht vertriden) sondern hauptsächlich flowige Trails sowie dir die Bergaufperformance und ("längere") Touren wichtig sind, ist sicher Größe M besser.


----------



## monkey10 (12. Mai 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Torque Alpinist bestellt, kommt 20kw (kommende Woche) in der Größe L bei 1,94m Körpergröße.
> Das einzige was ich verändern werde ist der Vorbau von 70mm auf 100mm (Xtasy Swell R 100mm) um ein wenig nach vorne zu kommen...



Ich bin ca. 1-2cm kleiner und fahre das Alpinist in "L" mit einem 50mm Vorbau. Auch wenn der Fokus bergab liegt, hab ich schon Touren mit 1500-2000hm bergauf hinter mir.

Wenn du nicht sicher bist, dass du dich mit einem so kurzen Vorbau wohl fühlst und du das Alpinist vorrangig für Touren verwenden wirst, dann würde ich mal mit 70mm Vorbau fahren (bei meiner Bestellung waren noch 90mm geplant, eindeutig zu lange für ED/FR).

Falls du dich dann trotzdem unwohl fühlst, dann würde ich notfalls auf einen Syntace VRO in "S" (Vorbaulänge variabel und einfach zwischen 55-105mm verstellbar) zurückgreifen, damit du bergab dein Tork nicht limitierst.

LG


----------



## whurr (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

hat sich schon mal einer das Schaltauge vom Torque 2010/11 abgerissen?

Ich hab immer eins im Rucksack.

Hab jetzt aber irgendwo gelesen (und finde es nicht mehr), dass das X12 Schaltauge so konzipiert ist, dass die Schraube an einer Sollbruchstelle reißt.

Die hab' ich (noch) nicht im Rucksack und frage mich, ob ich mir mal eine besorgen sollte.


----------



## monkey10 (13. Mai 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> hat sich schon mal einer das Schaltauge vom Torque 2010/11 abgerissen?
> 
> ...



Ich hab beides mit dabei. Das Schaltauge kann ja auch verbiegen, wenn man mit dem Schaltwerk hängenbleibt od. ein Ast in die Speichen kommt. Sollte die Kraft größer werden, dann müsste die Schraube brechen bevor es das Schaltauge erwischt.

Soweit die Theorie. Passiert ist es mir beim Tork noch nicht...


----------



## Rad-ab (13. Mai 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Du bekommst eine leicht geänderte Version, die aber immer noch aus Aluminium ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah gut zu wissen! Die hat auch mehr Fleisch am Schraubkopf, die haben vielleicht in der Werkstatt bei Canyon auch keine Lust mehr gehabt die Schraube für den Dämpferservice aufzubohren.


----------



## MTWTFSS (13. Mai 2011)

kann mir zufällig jmd die dämpfer ebl von 07/08 tourqze sagen? ( nicht frx ) finde auf der hersteller page nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Mai 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> kann mir zufällig jmd die dämpfer ebl von 07/08 tourqze sagen? ( nicht frx ) finde auf der hersteller page nichts mehr dazu.



222mm


----------



## MTWTFSS (13. Mai 2011)

gracias!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideNRW (13. Mai 2011)

Der auf der vorigen Seite angesprochene Vergleich des Hinterbaus Canyon Torque/Cube Fritzz würde mich ebenfalls sehr interessieren.

Weiß noch jemand etwas?
- Antriebsneutralität
- durchsacken des Fritzz Hinterbaus? Hat das Canyon mit dem DHX ja auch.


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Mai 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> gracias!



Denk auch dran das du einen mit 70mm Hub brauchst.


----------



## hannes57 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Moechte bei meinem 2011 Aplinist die Raceface SixC ausbauen.
Hierzu drehe ich die 8mm Hex gegen den UZS, wie im manual beschrieben.
Schraube ruehrt sich zunaechst gut und geht in kurzen "Freilauf". Ist dieser Ueberwunden komme ich nicht weiter. Meine Kraft reicht wohl nicht aus die Schraube weiter zu lockern. Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung mit dem Ausbau der Kurbel? Danke fuer Eure Tips!


----------



## aibeekey (15. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Denk auch dran das du einen mit 70mm Hub brauchst.



das 07er torque hatte nen dämpfer mit 63 mm hub, bei bedarf bau ich meinen swinger aus und mach dir'n foto 

aber soweit ich das in erinnerung habe sollten auch 70 mm hub vom einfedern her klar gehen, ohne dass irgendwas anschlägt mit entsprechendem federwegs-plus.
die standartmäßigen 160 mm kamen allerdings aus 63mm dämpferhub


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand das gewicht des 2009 m FR rahmens? überlege mir ob es sich rentiert das rad als trail bike umzubauen und ein mini dh bike für den park kaufe


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2011)

Ich *suche* einen *Manitou Evolver 222mm*!
Wer noch einen hat einfach eine pn schicken.


----------



## -Soulride- (15. Mai 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> das 07er torque hatte nen dämpfer mit 63 mm hub, bei bedarf bau ich meinen swinger aus und mach dir'n foto
> 
> aber soweit ich das in erinnerung habe sollten auch 70 mm hub vom einfedern her klar gehen, ohne dass irgendwas anschlägt mit entsprechendem federwegs-plus.
> die standartmäßigen 160 mm kamen allerdings aus 63mm dämpferhub



Sorry, dachte das wäre nur bei den ES gewesen. Mein 09er FR hat jedenfalls 222/70 und das Thema mit den 70er Dämpfern im ES hatten wir ja hier auch schon öfters. Also wenn neuer Dämpfer würd ich auch gleich einen 70er reinpacken.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Sorry, dachte das wäre nur bei den ES gewesen. Mein 09er FR hat jedenfalls 222/70 und das Thema mit den 70er Dämpfern im ES hatten wir ja hier auch schon öfters. Also wenn neuer Dämpfer würd ich auch gleich einen 70er reinpacken.



Auch wenn das Thema schon öfters war, gibt es Probleme mit 70mm Hub beim Torque ES?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2011)

ES und FR sind identisch bis auf Wandstärke Rohrform -also 70mm Hub kein Ding.

FR Rahmen 2008:

_Größen: S, M, L, XL
Rahmengewicht 3.390 g (ohne Dämpfer)_

ES Rahmen 2008:
_
Größen: S, M, L, XL
Rahmengewicht 3.100 (ohne Dämpfer)
_

Nehme mal an die haben den in S gewogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nehme mal an die haben den in S gewogen...


Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass die Gewichte sich auf Rahmengröße M beziehen...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. Mai 2011)

danke. so schlimm ist das ja nicht da kann man schon einiges rausholen


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, durchaus. Ich habe die ganzen Teile-Gewichte meines Torque (nein, ich habe den Rahmen LEIDER nicht alleine gewogen ) in einer Excel-Tabelle, da habe ich auch mal durchgespielt, was so möglich wäre... also auf 14,5kg könnte man kommen, ohne den Einsatzzweck allzu sehr einzuschränken. Da muss man aber halt teilweise schon etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Ich muss eh sagen, dass mir meins mit knapp 16kg so gut gefällt, (auch bzw. gerade bergauf) da mache ich keine Anstalten, etwas nur wegen dem Gewicht zu ändern, zumal ich eh schon nicht unnötig viel Potential verschenkt habe.

Mal eine andere Idee an der Stelle: Warum nicht das Torque als Bikepark-Karre aufbauen und was RICHTIG leichtes und spritziges zum touren aufbauen...?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2011)

Hat bei mir gut funktioniert. Auch wenn die Touren Karre nicht RICHTIG leicht ist.


----------



## Jobi (16. Mai 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema schon öfters war, gibt es Probleme mit 70mm Hub beim Torque ES?



Absolut keine Probleme. Fahre den Roco und der ist Super,
kenne aber auch Leute mit nem Evolver, der geht auch super!

Rock on...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Idee an der Stelle: Warum nicht das Torque als Bikepark-Karre aufbauen und was RICHTIG leichtes und spritziges zum touren aufbauen...?



bin ich auch noch am überlegen aber ein aufbau basierend auf einem rahmenkit ist so fu***** teuer. und ein schönes park bike ist oft auch günstiger.

trailbikes für die ich mich noch interessieren würden:
-*rocky slayer* (nein die abfahrtsperformance ist *nicht* grottig wie die bike es meint; doch schrecken mich die ganzen nötigen umbauten (dämpfer wechsel kettenführung lenker vorbau laufräder) um)
-*alutech fanes *doch ist dort beim L rahmen ein 50er sitzrohr was wiederum eine geringe überstandshöhe nach sich zieht
-*liteville 301 oder 601* mit schöner überstandshöhe doch eben ein liteville und ich hab mich noch nicht so ganz mit der firma angefreundet

das alte torque ist für mich zurzeit immer noch eine super sache diese saison fahre ich es in beiden kategorien nächstes jahr sollte ich es auf eine kategorie ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crimsoncolsan (16. Mai 2011)

hallo Leute
ich fahr das 2011er Trailflow und hab irgendwie paar probleme mit der abstimmung....
also ich wiege so 75kg und fahre eigentlich alles, also touren sowie bikepark.
hinten hab ich den dämpfer auf ca 25% sag (im stehen) eingestellt, im piggy so 180psi und das volumen soweit reingedreht dass man nur noch einen weißen ring sieht

die gabel fahr ich mit 30% sag und habe jetzt mal 6 klicks high- und 8 klicks lowspeed eingestellt

so vllt können mir ja ein paar leute anregungen geben oder vergleichen

danke schonmal im vorraus

Edit: zugstufe vergessen: hinten 9 klicks vorne 10 klicks (von der rausgedrehten position aus)


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> trailbikes für die ich mich noch interessieren würden:
> -*rocky slayer* (nein die abfahrtsperformance ist *nicht* grottig wie die bike es meint; doch schrecken mich die ganzen nötigen umbauten (dämpfer wechsel kettenführung lenker vorbau laufräder) um)
> -*alutech fanes *doch ist dort beim L rahmen ein 50er sitzrohr was wiederum eine geringe überstandshöhe nach sich zieht
> -*liteville 301 oder 601* mit schöner überstandshöhe doch eben ein liteville und ich hab mich noch nicht so ganz mit der firma angefreundet


Ähm, die Bikes sind alle vom Einsatzzweck her dem Torque extrem ähnlich... mit Ausnahme des 301, aber Liteville zählt eh nicht.. (das lässt du mir mal schön sein! )

Schau dich doch eher nach etwas leichterem als Trailbike um: Specialized Stumpjumper, Nerve AM, Lapierre Zesty, Trek Remedy... die sind alle potent genug, um auf nahezu allen Trails außer den richtig heftigen noch ordentlich Spaß zu haben. Wenn du dir ein zweites Bike aufbaust, das dem Torque sehr ähnlich ist, kannst du auch gleich weiterhin nur 1 Bike fahren...!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> bin ich auch noch am überlegen aber ein aufbau basierend auf einem rahmenkit ist so fu***** teuer. und ein schönes park bike ist oft auch günstiger...



Nerve AM fahre ich ja nun ne Weile, aber es ist zu sehr AM, zu steiler Lenkwinkel. 
Ich liebäugele ja mit dem BMC Trailfox 2011, das hat einen schön flachen Lenkwinkel und gibts in 23"  - und die BMC gibts ja im Abverkauf hinterhergeworfen. Mal sehen, obs die 2011er bald auch für kleines Geld gibt (1600.- für ein Komplettbike mit grottigen Teilen ist mir zu viel). 

Im Prinzip reichte ja ein CC-Bike (irgendwas) und ein Strive. Dann wäre nach oben immer noch Luft für was richtig heftiges. In meiner Größe leider alles nicht machbar.


----------



## -Soulride- (17. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> ich fahr das 2011er Trailflow und hab irgendwie paar probleme mit der abstimmung....
> also ich wiege so 75kg und fahre eigentlich alles, also touren sowie bikepark.
> hinten hab ich den dämpfer auf ca 25% sag (im stehen) eingestellt, im piggy so 180psi und das volumen soweit reingedreht dass man nur noch einen weißen ring sieht
> ...



Was du da geschrieben hast ist schonmal gut zum Vergleichen (ich kann dir nicht direkt weiterhelfen, alter Rahmen), aber das wichtigste hast du eigentlich vergessen: Was stört dich denn mit den Einstellungen? Zu hart, zu weich, zu wacklig?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Mai 2011)

Ein Trailbike ist für mich aber ein Rad mitdem ich Spaß haben kann und mir keine Grenzen durch instabile Rahmen gibt und das Bergauf auch noch gut fahrbar ist.
Das kann für mich genauso ein 120mm fully sein wie auch ein 160mm wenn der rahmen stabil ist und die geo passt. 
und für den park dann ein rad bei dem es egal ist ob es bergauf fahrbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## -Soulride- (17. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ..und die geo passt..



Genau das is der springende Punkt. Mag ja sein das man mit 5 Kilo und Rennrad-Geometrie schneller den Berg oben ist, aber mal ehrlich, was soll ich mit so einem Ding dann oben anfangen?


----------



## christophersch (17. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> ich fahr das 2011er Trailflow und hab irgendwie paar probleme mit der abstimmung....
> also ich wiege so 75kg und fahre eigentlich alles, also touren sowie bikepark.
> hinten hab ich den dämpfer auf ca 25% sag (im stehen) eingestellt, im piggy so 180psi und das volumen soweit reingedreht dass man nur noch einen weißen ring sieht
> ...



Guck mal in die aktuelle FREERIDE. Da wird das Rad getestet und die liefern auch gleich nen Abstimmungsvorschlag für Fahrer mit 75 Kilo. Alle Tester sind übrigens total begeistert von dem Bike. Ich glaube es hat auch den Testsieg errungen. 

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Ein Trailbike ist für mich aber ein Rad mitdem ich Spaß haben kann und mir keine Grenzen durch instabile Rahmen gibt und das Bergauf auch noch gut fahrbar ist.
> Das kann für mich genauso ein 120mm fully sein wie auch ein 160mm wenn der rahmen stabil ist und die geo passt.


Ja also, wo ist da der Widerspruch?  Fahr mal ein Speci Enduro, Pitch oder Stumpjumper (ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Specialized Fan, aber die Bikes sind echt gut), die sind alle 3 in der Kategorie gut bergauf, besser bergab. Und selbst mit dem Stumpjumper sind dir, außer durch deine Fahrtechnik, auf allem außer DH-Strecken oder bei großen Sprüngen kaum Grenzen gesetzt...! Ein stabilerer LRS als Serie wäre da wohl die einzige notwendige Änderung.




-Soulride- schrieb:


> Genau das is der springende Punkt. Mag ja sein das man mit 5 Kilo und Rennrad-Geometrie schneller den Berg oben ist, aber mal ehrlich, was soll ich mit so einem Ding dann oben anfangen?


Du bist offensichtlich noch nie auf einem aktuellen Super-Duper-Allmountain-Light-Enduro gesessen  Passende Geo und leichte Bauweise schließen sich schon lange nicht mehr aus! Ich bin auch Verfechter der Ansicht "lieber bisschen stabiler" und mag mein "schweres" Torque mit Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk auch zum Touren, dennoch gibt es definitiv auch gute Bikes ausserhalb des Tellerrands...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... außer bei großen Sprüngen kaum Grenzen gesetzt...!



das rad soll wenn ich eine tour fahre genauso viel aushalten wie auch im park, denn wenn ich z.b. die Big 5 Challenge fahre möchte ich nicht nur weil ich das falsche rad dabei habe die ganzen schönen sprünge und drops auslassen, deswegen gefällt mir das torque ja auch so. nur es gleichzeitig passend für beide einsätze auszustatten ist richtig teuer bzw. unmöglich (tour möchte ich vorne zweifach bikepark einfach und rennradkarkasse)

@smubob was hast du den gegen liteville?

um nicht alles OT zu haben:
Kann ich mir durch das verwenden eines spanngurtes die dichtungen der dämpfungskartusche zerschießen? könnte sein das das bei meiner gabel passiert ist (ist grad bei toxo zum buchsenwechsel und denen kam ölschlamm entgegen außer einer trocken laufenden gabel die erst im februar im service war)


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ...
> um nicht alles OT zu haben:
> Kann ich mir durch das verwenden eines spanngurtes die dichtungen der dämpfungskartusche zerschießen? könnte sein das das bei meiner gabel passiert ist (ist grad bei toxo zum buchsenwechsel und denen kam ölschlamm entgegen außer einer trocken laufenden gabel die erst im februar im service war)



Nein wie denn das? ist doch normal dass die Gabel verschlammt, wenn sie im Winter gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Mai 2011)

ich hab sie danach erst wieder im april verwendet im relativv trockenen gelände. und sind die FIT Kartuschen nicht eigentlich abgedichtet? dann kann da nur ölschlamm in die dämpfungseite kommen wenn die dichtung durch ist oder hab ich einen denkfehler?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> das rad soll wenn ich eine tour fahre genauso viel aushalten wie auch im park, denn wenn ich z.b. die Big 5 Challenge fahre möchte ich nicht nur weil ich das falsche rad dabei habe die ganzen schönen sprünge und drops auslassen, deswegen gefällt mir das torque ja auch so. nur es gleichzeitig passend für beide einsätze auszustatten ist richtig teuer bzw. unmöglich (tour möchte ich vorne zweifach bikepark einfach und rennradkarkasse)


Ok, in DEM Fall macht etwas "kleineres" als ein Torque auch echt keinen Sinn. Dann eher wie du anfangs schon meintest, das Torque leicht aufbauen und ein richtiges (kleines) DH Bike. ICH kann da jetzt allerdings schon wieder nicht nachvollziehen, wieso du unbedingt im Park 1-fach und RR-Kassette brauchst. Wenn das Torque dir ansich für beides taugt, ist das doch echt eine minimale Einschränkung, wenn überhaupt. Ich hatte auch bei allerübelstem Geblockere im Park noch nie Kettenprobleme vorne...




_chilla_ schrieb:


> @smubob was hast du den gegen liteville?


1. schon mal auf einem 301 gesessen?
2. Überteuerter "Edelschrott" -> andere Mütter haben Töchter, die es dir für weniger $$$ besser besorgen


----------



## wubu (18. Mai 2011)

@Stefan78

ein gut gemeinter Hinweis: du verstößt mit dem Hochladen/Einstellen des Bilds gegen Urheberrechte, da versteht der Delius Klasing Verlag (der BIKE und Freeride rausbringt) keinen Spaß. Bevor du von einem unfähigen Anwalt, der es sonst zu nichts gebracht hat und nun sein Geld mit Abmahnungen verdient, einen Brief bekommst, mit der Aufforderung 1.500 Euro auf sein Konto zu überweisen, solltest du es besser wieder löschen.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. schon mal auf einem 301 gesessen?
> 2. Überteuerter "Edelschrott" -> andere Mütter haben Töchter, die es dir für weniger $$$ besser besorgen




Ich glaube, du hast noch nie auf einem 301 gesessen. Das Ding ist super, damit kann man u.a. problemlos in Willingen die FR-Strecke runter schrubben. Nur eine Sache muß vorher klar sein: das 301 ist ein AM, es wird auch mit 160mm v+h nicht zum Enduro (auch wenn das die BIKE behauptet). Mit der Kiste ist aber erheblich mehr möglich, als man denkt!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Mai 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> Das Ding ist super, damit kann man u.a. problemlos in Willingen die FR-Strecke runter schrubben.



Die FR Strecke in Willingen ist ja nun auch nicht so anspruchsvoll. Da fordert ja jeder normale Wanderweg das Fahrwerk mehr. Smubob hat da schon Recht: Der Hinterbau vom 301 kann dem Tork nicht das Wasser reichen, aber es ist halt auch ein AM Bike, wie du schon sagtest.



wubu schrieb:


> Mit der Kiste ist aber erheblich mehr möglich, als man denkt!


Da hast du Recht!


----------



## wubu (18. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Die FR Strecke in Willingen ist ja nun auch nicht so anspruchsvoll. Da fordert ja jeder normale Wanderweg das Fahrwerk mehr.




Da kommt man mit nem Hardtail runter. Da waren tatsächlich 3 Leute damit unterwegs, alle anderen mit ihren ED/FR/DH Boliden völlig übermotorisiert. Mir gefällt die Strecke, ist wie Achterbahn fahren.




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Smubob hat da schon Recht: Der Hinterbau vom 301 kann dem Tork nicht das Wasser reichen, aber es ist halt auch ein AM Bike, wie du schon sagtest.



Auf den Einsatzzweck kommts an. Da ich zu 90% Touren fahre (mit gelegentlichen gröberen Einlagen/Bikepark) ist der eher straffe Hinterbau vom 301 für mich genau richtig. Geht aber darum, Bikes, die einem nicht taugen bzw. für den eigenen Zweck nicht vorgesehen/sinnvoll sind, nicht als Schrott zu bezeichnen. Der Hinterbau vom 301 ist prima, aber eben nicht für Enduro. Dafür hat man ein Torque.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (18. Mai 2011)

hi also ich habe jetzt eben gerade mal mein bike genauso abgestimmt wies in er freeride stand (danke fürs reinstelln aber ich hab die sowieso daheim, also machs ruhig wieder raus bevor du noch ärger bekommst) 

dabei sind mir gleich 2 dinge aufgefallen, zu denen ich gern eure meinung hören würde:
mit den angegeben 65psi in der float kommt man gerade einmal auf 20% sag, was mir viel zu wenig erscheint

und die zugstufe beim dämpfer auf 3 klicks von 16 möglichen scheint mir auch viel zu schnell eingestellt... 
was meint ihr dazu?
ich werde später mal aufm trail testen, bin aber aufgrund fehlender erfahrung immer sehr unsicher auf was ich da genau achten muss, kann mir da vllt jemand ein paar anhaltpunkte geben? ich hab jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen dass einige sich ein paar treppenstufen als abstimmungsort suchen, aber ich wüsste da jetzt auch nicht so genau worauf ich achten sollte...
naja erstes bike und dann gleich soviele einstellmöglichkeiten... muss ich wohl durch
gruß


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Mai 2011)

ich glaube Foxgabeln wollen gar nicht so viel SAG.
Generell kann man aber sage,dass das was sich im Stand
gut anfühlt,oft von einem guten Setup fürs Gelände abweicht.
Ich würde mich nicht von ungefähren Vorgaben wie mind. 1/3 Sag beeinflussen lassen,sondern einfach drauf achten wie sich aufm Trail 
anfühlt.


----------



## Brinsen (18. Mai 2011)

Bei der einstellung von dem Trailflow... Was bedeutet genau "Plus 10 Klicks"

Ganz auf - drehen und dann 10 Klicks richtung plus

bin ich da richtig?


----------



## crimsoncolsan (18. Mai 2011)

Ja genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (18. Mai 2011)

Frage zu den Gleitlagern beim DHX Dämpfer, Torque 2010er-Rahmen:

Habe meinen Dämpfer neulich ausgebaut, die beiden silbernen Teile konnte ich einfach rausziehen. Müssen die nicht fest im Lager sitzen?

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mt_kit_stdimly.jpg

Das Lager an sich hat kein Spiel, nur knarzt der Dämpfer eben teilweise an der Stelle.
Muss ich komplett alles erneuern oder reicht hier Ölung?


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Mai 2011)

also wenn du kein spiel in den Alu Buchsen hast..sollte reinigen und Fetten / ölen eigentlich reichen!


----------



## Mudge (18. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade nochmal geprüft:

Die Alu-Buchsen haben tatsächlich Spiel. Die rote Beschichtung im Gleitlager ist zudem teilweise abgeschabt. D.h. hier ist ein Wechsel nötig?

Muss ich über Canyon neues Gleitlager/Buchsen bestellen oder macht das auch der MtB-Shop vor Ort?

Ggf. macht es Sinn, gleich 3-teilge Stahlbuchsen zu verbauen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Mai 2011)

@wubu...danke,hab ich nicht drüber nachgedacht!!


...das "Gleitlager" ist eine DU-Buchse und muss wahrscheinlich aus-und wieder eingepresst werden!
die Alu-Buchsen sind Original echt ziemlich "weich"...Stahl würde ich nicht empfehlen...viel eher "hartes" Messing!

was meinst du mit 3-teilig?? Die Du-Buchse und die beiden Alu-Buchsen??


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast noch nie auf einem 301 gesessen. Das Ding ist super, damit kann man u.a. problemlos in Willingen die FR-Strecke runter schrubben. Nur eine Sache muß vorher klar sein: das 301 ist ein AM, es wird auch mit 160mm v+h nicht zum Enduro (auch wenn das die BIKE behauptet). Mit der Kiste ist aber erheblich mehr möglich, als man denkt!


Sicher bin ich schon auf einem 301 gesessen, sonst würde ich sowas ja kaum schreiben.  Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass es ein schlechtes Rad ist - aber es ist einfach nicht das, wofür es verkauft wird und wofür es viele misbrauchen. Mit 130mm am Heck ist es ein Rad für CC oder zum Touren, mit gewissen Reserven. Mit mehr als 130 am Heck kann man das Teil vergessen, weil sich der Hinterbau grauenhaft anfühlt. Ich finde, jedes durchschnittliche AM Bike mit um die 140mm hat deutlich mehr Potential bergab als das 301. Von daher würde ich es ganz am unteren Ende der AM Skala ansetzen.
Wenigstens sind wir einer Meinung was den Federwegs-Wahn angeht.
Und ja, die FR in Willingen kommt man echt lässig mit dem Hardtail runter. 




wubu schrieb:


> Geht aber darum, Bikes, die einem nicht taugen bzw. für den eigenen Zweck nicht vorgesehen/sinnvoll sind, nicht als Schrott zu bezeichnen.


Vorsicht! Du musst erstens lesen, was ich schreibe, nicht was du rein interpretierst - und zweitens darfst du nicht den Kontext vergessen, in dem die Frage aufkam. Was _chilla_ geschrieben hat, las sich ganz eindeutig so, als wäre ein 301 nicht mal annähernd tauglich für das, was er damit anstellen will. Außerdem stand das in Anführungszeichen und die Erklärung direkt dahinter.


btw *@ _chilla_*: Was hältst du denn vom Strive? Gibts in der günstigsten Variante, die auch schon recht gut ausgestattet ist, für 2 Riesen. Hat sich ein Kumpel gerade bestellt, der vom 18cm Bike zum Touren weg wollte.




Mudge schrieb:


> Die Alu-Buchsen haben tatsächlich Spiel. Die rote Beschichtung im Gleitlager ist zudem teilweise abgeschabt. D.h. hier ist ein Wechsel nötig?


Ja, in dem Fall müssen die Gleitbuchsen definitiv neu. Kann man eigentlich selbst machen oder auch beim Händler. Über Canyon muss man das nicht abwickeln, das ist unnötig.




Mudge schrieb:


> Ggf. macht es Sinn, gleich 3-teilge Stahlbuchsen zu verbauen.


Stahlbuchsen? Never! 3-teilig aus Alu: ja.

@ Stefan_78: es gibt auch 3-teilige Buchsen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> ...
> dabei sind mir gleich 2 dinge aufgefallen, zu denen ich gern eure meinung hören würde:
> mit den angegeben 65psi in der float kommt man gerade einmal auf 20% sag, was mir viel zu wenig erscheint
> 
> ...



Zu der Float kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Zumindest bei meiner Lyrik Solo Air ist es so, dass zu viel SAG gleich dafür sorgt, dass man durch den Federweg rauscht. Da es sich bei der Float wahrscheinlich ähnlich verhalten wird, wird lieber mehr Druck angegeben. Meine Solo Air DH fahre ich momentan mit 65 Psi (bei 85kg). Die Gabel rauscht dann zwar nicht so krass durch den Federweg - die letzten 4-5cm Hub werden aber nicht wirklich genutzt.

Zum Hinterbau: 
die drei Klicks Zugstufe kommen schon ganz gut hin. Mit so viel  (bzw. wenig) Klicks fahre ich auch im moment. Nur was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist der komplett aufgedrehte Piggy Back. Dadurch wirkt der Hinterbau zwar wesentlich sensibler aber nutzt auch ganz gerne mal den Federweg - meistens schneller, als einem lieb ist.

Was ist da euer Setup für Touren und Park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> . Meine Solo Air DH fahre ich momentan mit 65 Psi (bei 85kg). Die Gabel rauscht dann zwar nicht so krass durch den Federweg - die letzten 4-5cm Hub werden aber nicht wirklich genutzt.
> 
> as ist da euer Setup für Touren und Park?



Das ist dann aber ein schlechter Setup wenn du den Federweg nur zu 70-75% nutzt!
Hast du mal bei 30% Sag mit der Druckstufe gespielt. Die verhindert das Durchrauschen. Low speed Druckstufe das abtauchen beim Bremsen und high speed Druckstufe das Durchschlagen.
(ansonsten ist das was du beschreibst das typische Luftfederverhalten, darum bevorzuge ich Stahlfedern).


----------



## Deleted 118538 (19. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> btw *@ _chilla_*: Was hältst du denn vom Strive? Gibts in der günstigsten Variante, die auch schon recht gut ausgestattet ist, für 2 Riesen. Hat sich ein Kumpel gerade bestellt, der vom 18cm Bike zum Touren weg wollte.



das dürfte in zwei wochen bei einem dad im keller stehen , ich zweifle aber daran das ich es genauso bergab prügeln darf wie mein 09er FR -.-
sonst wäre die idee super.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber ein schlechter Setup wenn du den Federweg nur zu 70-75% nutzt!
> Hast du mal bei 30% Sag mit der Druckstufe gespielt. Die verhindert das Durchrauschen. Low speed Druckstufe das abtauchen beim Bremsen und high speed Druckstufe das Durchschlagen.


Korrekt. Genau das wäre auch das richtige Vorgehen bei einer Fox Talas/Float, wenn man sie eher etwas softer fahren will (@ crimsoncolsan). Fühlt sich mit weniger Luft und mehr Druckstufe viel besser an auf dem Trail, gerade wenn es hurtig bergab geht  Das war auch (neben gescheiter Schmierung) das Rezept, um eine anständige Performance aus der 36 Talas meiner Freundin herauszuholen.




_chilla_ schrieb:


> das dürfte in zwei wochen bei einem dad im keller stehen , ich zweifle aber daran das ich es genauso bergab prügeln darf wie mein 09er FR -.-


Nice!  Mein besagter Kumpel hatte vorher ein 7point, bin mal gespannt, wie er damit zurecht kommt. In den Park will er auf jeden Fall auch wieder damit, aber halt generell mehr Touren. Ganz so prügeln wie ein Torque ist damit vermutlich nicht drin, stimmt schon. Aber im Prinzip muss notfalls nur ein stabiler LRS und gescheite Reifen rein, dann sollte da eigentlich nix anbrennen. Wie der Hinterbau sich bei rauher Fahrweise schlägt, werden die ersten Praxisberichte in 1-2 Wochen zeigen. Ggf. muss man halt bissl was am Dämpfer machen, damit es passt.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (19. Mai 2011)

so also war gestern mal aufm trail, und wie ich erwartet hab is mir die gabel vorne 2 mal durchgerauscht -> viel mehr druckstufe, 
habe eben nochmal die FREERIDE rausgekramt wo der test zur 180er Float drin war und damals haben sie gesagt: "die gabel fahren wir mit viel SAG (30%) blablabla... 6 klicks highspeed und 8 klicks lowspeed, is ja auch komisch dass sie einmal die eine einstellung empfehlen und einmal ne andere...
bei weniger als 30% sag spricht diie gabel nicht gut an, deshalb werde ich jetzt weiterhin mit viel sag und eher mehr druckstufe fahren.

zum dämpfer: mit den angegebenen 130psi im piggy merkt man vom propedal so gut wie nix, was ja nicht sinn der sache ist -> mehr druck im piggy hält das rad beim hochfahrn ruhiger. ( an dieser stelle kurz nochmal die frage: der druck im piggy hat nur was mit der wirkung ders (eingeschaltetem) propedal zu tun oder?)
und das bottom out werde ich auch wieder weiter reindrehen weil ich nur beim trailfahren gestern, ohne größere sprünge, schon bei 95% des federwegs bin, dh bei nem kleineren drop oder ähnliches wär mir der dämpfer sicher durchgerauscht.

ich werde denke ich auch demnächst einen ölwechsel bei der float machen (und evtl auch das distanzstück auf 170mm rausnehemen, was meint ihr?) da ich das gefühl habe dass die gabel zu "trocken" läuft. wenn ich das rad über nacht aufm kopf stehen habe dann spricht sie  viel besser an, der effekt verschwindet aber nach kurzer zeit wieder, habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen dass die teilweise nicht genug öl ab werk drin haben.
also alles in allem halte ich das setup in der aktuellen freeride für nicht sonderlich tauglich, vorallem weil sie sich was die gabel angeht selber widersprechen ????
gruß


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Mai 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Was ist da euer Setup für Touren und Park?



Torque Alpinist '11, Fahrergewicht ca 76kg fahrfertig:

Gabel: 55 psi, ZS 7, HD 0, LD 6
Dämpfer: 140 psi, Piggy 130 psi - erster weißer Ring sichtbar, ZS 7

Ist mein Allroundsetup für Tour und Enduro. Im Tourenmodus mag ich ProPedal aktiviert. 
Bei Flatdrops von einer 6 Stufen hohen Treppe ist dann aber Sense beim Dämpfer.

Nach ca 300 km mit dem Bike wird die Gabel allmählich etwas softer vom Ansprechverhalten her. Ich werde also wahrscheinlich den Gabeldruck bald etwas erhöhen können.

Im Park war ich mit dem Radel noch nicht... aber Montag geht's nach Winterberg!


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> so also war gestern mal aufm trail, und wie ich erwartet hab is mir die gabel vorne 2 mal durchgerauscht -> viel mehr druckstufe,
> habe eben nochmal die FREERIDE rausgekramt wo der test zur 180er Float drin war und damals haben sie gesagt: "die gabel fahren wir mit viel SAG (30%) blablabla... 6 klicks highspeed und 8 klicks lowspeed, is ja auch komisch dass sie einmal die eine einstellung empfehlen und einmal ne andere...
> bei weniger als 30% sag spricht diie gabel nicht gut an, deshalb werde ich jetzt weiterhin mit viel sag und eher mehr druckstufe fahren.
> 
> ...


Ich weis garnicht was dich da verwirrt?
Smubob, die Freeride und ich sagen alle das gleich: min 30% Sag und rel. hoher DruckstufendÃ¤mpfung!
Zum Ansprechen: 
1. Muss eine Luftfedergabel eingefahren werden,
2. Ist die Schmierung der Standrohre entscheidend. Mein Tip: nach jeder Fahret Standrohre mit einem Lappen abwischen, und mit Hypoid GetriebeÃ¶l HD80 oder HD 90 einÃ¶len, 5mal einfedern und so stehen lassen 

GetriebeÃ¶l gibt es in jeden AutozubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r 3-5 â¬ der halbe Liter, es haftet sehr gut auf metallischen OberflÃ¤chen und schmiert exzellent und es bindet im Gegensatz zu MotorÃ¶l keinen Dreck Fahre meine Van seit 3 Jahren so und es sind immer noch die 1. Buchsen und noch keine Riefen in den Standrohren.
Der Druck im Piggy beeinflusst sowohl die gesamte DÃ¤mpfung als auch die Progression des DÃ¤mpfers. Da es der Druck ist gegen den das Ãl durch die Shims in den Piggy gedrÃ¼ckt wird. Das Ãl wird ja beim Einfedern von einem Kolben durch ein einstellbares (druckstufenverstellung) Labyrinth (die Shims) in den Piggy gedrÃ¼ckt. Der Druck im Piggy ist  der Gegendruck des Ãls und er steigt natÃ¼rlich auch weiter an wenn der DÃ¤mpfer weiter einfedert. (das ist die Progression)
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## crimsoncolsan (19. Mai 2011)

@schappi: was mich verwirrt hatte war die einstellungsempfehlung in der neusten ausgabe der freeride, in der das trailflow getestet wurde, da wurde empfohlen mit ca 20% sag zu fahren und mit sehr geringer druckstufe, was wiederum der empfehlung beim einzeltest der float widerspricht
den tipp mit dem getriebeöl werde ich auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren und danke nochmal für die genau erklährung zum dämpfer, nach und nach kommt licht ins dunkle
ich werde beim dämpfer auf jeden fall auch wieder mehr zugstufe einstellen und das bottom out weiter reindrehen... so jetzt reichts aber mit rumgemoser das bike is wirklich der hammer, kannst jedem nur empfehlen


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2011)

Achtung bei der Zugstufe. Die Zugstufendämpfung regelt die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit des Dämpfers und der Gabel. Sie ist Abhängig von dem Druck (bzw der Federhärte) den du einsetlls. Viel Druck höhere Zugstufendämpfung wenig Druck niedrigere Zugstufendämpfung. wenn man Springt etwas mehr Zugstufe (damit dich der Bock nach der Landung nicht abwirft) als beim Wurzeltrail oder Treppenfahren. Da Saugt sich die Federung bei schnellen Schlägen runter wenn man zu viel Zugstufe fährt weil die Gabel zwischen den einzelnen Schlägen nicht mehr schnell genug ausfedern kann..
Bei Canyon auf der HP im Bereich Service gibt es eine Video Anleitung wie man das Fahrwerk abstimmt ( für den Anfänger)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Mai 2011)

Servus,


schappi schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber ein schlechter Setup wenn du den Federweg nur zu 70-75% nutzt!
> Hast du mal bei 30% Sag mit der Druckstufe gespielt. Die verhindert das Durchrauschen. Low speed Druckstufe das abtauchen beim Bremsen und high speed Druckstufe das Durchschlagen.
> (ansonsten ist das was du beschreibst das typische Luftfederverhalten, darum bevorzuge ich Stahlfedern).


Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn ich weniger Druck fahre, rauscht die Gabel aber nicht nur durch den Federweg (was ich mit der Druckstufe beeinflussen könnte, ja) sondern die Zugstufe arbeitet auch nicht mehr effektiv, da zu wenig Druck. Ich probiere jetzt noch ein paar Setups aus und wenn ich damit nicht glücklich werde, kommt U-Turn Stahl (Adapter)mit 170mm rein. 
Mit mehr Druck wird die Gabel sowas von progressiv... das fühlt sich wie ein hydraul. Lockout an - kann ja aber nicht sein, da der Ölstand stimmt.


BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Torque Alpinist '11, Fahrergewicht ca 76kg fahrfertig:
> 
> Gabel: 55 psi, ZS 7, HD 0, LD 6
> Dämpfer: 140 psi, Piggy 130 psi - erster weißer Ring sichtbar, ZS 7
> ...


Erster weisser Ring sichtbar heißt, du hast zwei Ringe am Bottom out reingeschraubt?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2011)

Wechsel auf Stahlfeder, damit wirst du glücklicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Mai 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Erster weisser Ring sichtbar heißt, du hast zwei Ringe am Bottom out reingeschraubt?



Korrekt, ist fast ganz rein geschraubt.

Nachdem ich hier die letzten Tipps so gelesen habe, werde ich auch mal ausprobieren, mit mehr SAG zu fahren und dafür etwas mehr an Drucktstufen zu nehmen. Mal sehen, wie das so funktioniert auf dem Trail.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> ich werde denke ich auch demnächst einen ölwechsel bei der float machen (...) da ich das gefühl habe dass die gabel zu "trocken" läuft. wenn ich das rad über nacht aufm kopf stehen habe dann spricht sie  viel besser an, der effekt verschwindet aber nach kurzer zeit wieder, habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen dass die teilweise nicht genug öl ab werk drin haben.


Das ist eine gute Idee, wirkt oft Wunder. Nimm statt dem empfohlenen Öl für die Schmierung Motoröl => deutlich spürbare Verbesserung! Das originale Zeug ist eine dünnflüssige Suppe, die echt nicht als Schmiermittel taugt (deshalb ist der von dir beschriebene Effekt auch so schnell wieder weg). Nebenbei bemerkt war die Talas Seite bei der Gabel meiner Freundin TROCKEN...! Kein Wunder, dass sich das Teil holzig angefühlt hat.




schappi schrieb:


> Wechsel auf Stahlfeder, damit wirst du glücklicher


Das ist sicher wie der Tod


----------



## morph027 (20. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand einen günstigen ISX-6 sucht 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366


----------



## woodybender (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hat einer eine Angabe über den Lenkwinkel von einem Torque von 2009 mit einer 180 Gabel. Der Lenkwinkel mit einer 160 Gabel ist 67,4 Grad. So der Lenkwinkel der 2010 und 2011 Torques mit 180 Gabel beträgt 65,7 Grad, also schon was flacher. Meine Frage flacher = Laufruhiger?
Von Cane Creek gibt es das Angle Set mit dem man den Lenkwinkel verändern kann gibt es davon einen Satz der in das 2009 Torque mit Tapered Steuerrohr passt.
Vielen Dank
Woody


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen günstigen ISX-6 sucht
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366




ich konnt nicht widerstehen und hab mal bestellt 

nur ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht:

da steht 76mm hub bei der 222mm version... bin mal gespannt, was mein 2007er torque (63mm hub) dazu so zu sagen hat.
kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass da der reifen nicht ans sattelrohr kommt.

dachte immer der 222mm isx hätte 70 mm hub?!


----------



## Ronja (20. Mai 2011)

wie kommt man zu diesen bushings, die da ja noch fehlen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen günstigen ISX-6 sucht
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366


Hot!! Da könnte man ja einfach mal einen auf Lager legen und teurer wieder verkaufen, wenn das Angebot vorrüber ist  Hatte vorhin noch überlegt, mir einen Revox zu bestellen (86!! ) aber jetzt ist er in 222/70 schon ausverkauft. Den Vivid gab es auch für sagenhafte 130 inkl. 450/500er Feder, aber auch schon alle weg. Wenn mal jemand günstig einen Stahfeder-Dämpfer testen will, den Metel RPA gibts da für 45! Dann noch für ein paar Euro ne Feder und die Sache läuft. Aber keine Ahnung, was das Teil taugt... 




woodybender schrieb:


> hat einer eine Angabe über den Lenkwinkel von einem Torque von 2009 mit einer 180 Gabel. Der Lenkwinkel mit einer 160 Gabel ist 67,4 Grad. So der Lenkwinkel der 2010 und 2011 Torques mit 180 Gabel beträgt 65,7 Grad, also schon was flacher. Meine Frage flacher = Laufruhiger?
> Von Cane Creek gibt es das Angle Set mit dem man den Lenkwinkel verändern kann gibt es davon einen Satz der in das 2009 Torque mit Tapered Steuerrohr passt.


Durch eine 2cm längere Gabel verändert sich der Lenkwinkel um ca. 1° (rechnerisch 0,94° bei Rahmengröße M) also auf ca. 66,5°. Genau aus dem Grund fahre ich eine 180er Gabel - mir war original der Lenkwinkel zu steil. Laufruhe ist eine Sache, ich fand auch das Lenkverhalten mit der 160er recht kippelig.
Den Angle-Set kannst du vergessen, passt beim Torque nicht wegen dem voll-integrierten Lager unten.




marx. schrieb:


> da steht 76mm hub bei der 222mm version... bin mal gespannt, was mein 2007er torque (63mm hub) dazu so zu sagen hat.
> kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass da der reifen nicht ans sattelrohr kommt.
> 
> dachte immer der 222mm isx hätte 70 mm hub?!


Das ist 100 pro ein Schreibfehler - typisch CRC...!  Eine 76mm Version bei 222mm Einbaulänge ist mir nicht bekannt.




Ronja schrieb:


> wie kommt man zu diesen bushings, die da ja noch fehlen?


Das sind die Dämpferbuchsen, die man bei jedem Dämpfer zur Montage noch braucht.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Mai 2011)

_Bike: Torque ES
Dämpfer: Evolver ISX4_

*Ich suche die passenden Buchsen*, dass ich den Dämpfer in meinem Rahmen fahren kann.

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche ich brauche und wo ich die passenden bekommen kann (bmo eventuell, aber ich habe die Maße nicht).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Mai 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> _Bike: Torque ES
> Dämpfer: Evolver ISX4_
> 
> *Ich suche die passenden Buchsen*, dass ich den Dämpfer in meinem Rahmen fahren kann.
> ...



Schau dir mal den Post über dir an 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (21. Mai 2011)

zu wenig Zugstufe am evolver isx-6 (2009er)

Hallo, wer kann mir weiterhelfen. Habe in meinem 2009er Torque die Zugstufen-Schraube am evolver isx-6 ganz zugedreht, aber immer noch wenig Wirkung auf der Zugstufe (federt mir immer noch zu schnell aus). Kennt jemand das Problem? Was kann die Ursache sein. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

LG, Tim


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2011)

Tim777 schrieb:


> zu wenig Zugstufe am evolver isx-6 (2009er)
> 
> Hallo, wer kann mir weiterhelfen. Habe in meinem 2009er Torque die Zugstufen-Schraube am evolver isx-6 ganz zugedreht, aber immer noch wenig Wirkung auf der Zugstufe (federt mir immer noch zu schnell aus). Kennt jemand das Problem? Was kann die Ursache sein. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


WHAT???  Das ist mir ja völlig neu... Manitou Dämpfer und Gabeln sind eigentlich meistens bei der Zugstufe eher ÜBERdämpft...! So auch mein Evolver, die Nixon im Hardtail und die Splice im Alltags-Bock - bei alle steht die Zugstufe am Schnell-Anschlag oder 2-3 Klicks davon entfernt. Welche Drücke fährst du denn in der Hauptkammer und im Piggy?


----------



## -Soulride- (21. Mai 2011)

Wenn du beim ISX die Zugstufe voll reindrehst geht der wirklich in Zeitlupe wieder raus (im normalbetrieb schon völlig unfahrbar). Entweder du hast in die flasche Richtung bzw das flasche Rad gedreht oder da is was defekt. Vielleicht auch falsches oder zu wenig Öl drin.


----------



## morph027 (21. Mai 2011)

Zwecks ISX: Auch die Gleitlager nicht vergessen


----------



## Tim777 (21. Mai 2011)

Druck in der Hauptkammer 7 bar, Piggy weiß ich nicht (mehr). Was soll denn da mindestens rein? Vllt. ist mittlerweile ja wirklich zu wenig Öl drin. Kann mich ja nicht erinnern, dass ich in den letzen beiden Jahren Probleme mit der Zugstufe hatte. Hat jemand einen Link zum Handbuch, zwecks Service und Ölwechsel/Nachfüllen? Oder eine Adresse, wer den Service machen kann?

Und danke auch für die bisherigen Tipps und Antworten, Tim


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Zwecks ISX: Auch die Gleitlager nicht vergessen


Nein, so wie ich das lese, fehlen nur die Buchsen, nicht die Gleitlager!




Tim777 schrieb:


> Druck in der Hauptkammer 7 bar, Piggy weiß ich nicht (mehr). Was soll denn da mindestens rein? Vllt. ist mittlerweile ja wirklich zu wenig Öl drin. Kann mich ja nicht erinnern, dass ich in den letzen beiden Jahren Probleme mit der Zugstufe hatte. Hat jemand einen Link zum Handbuch, zwecks Service und Ölwechsel/Nachfüllen? Oder eine Adresse, wer den Service machen kann?


Also bei 7 bar kann es nicht an zu hohem Hauptkammerdruck liegen. Ich hatte bei mir ~115psi drauf, das ist sogar etwas mehr. Der Mindestdruck im Piggy ist 50psi, vielleicht hast du da ja sehr/zu viel drin? Schau am besten mal nach. Zum Service sollte hier eigentlich alles drinstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (21. Mai 2011)

danke Dir für den Link und die Infos. Schaue mir gleich mal den Druck im PB an.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Mai 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Post über dir an
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374
> 
> ...



Und welche davon?


----------



## Tim777 (21. Mai 2011)

im Piggy sind etwa um die 100 psi, habe es auch mal testweise auf 50 psi reduziert, aber alles wie gehabt, fast keine Wirkung in der Zugstufe. Vermute, es ist mittlerweile zu wenig Öl drin. Da hilft wohl nur mal zerlegen, nachschauen und neu befüllen. Mal sehen, wie es dann aussieht. Welches Öl muss da rein und wie viel?


----------



## aibeekey (21. Mai 2011)

passiert was, wenn du die druckstufe voll zudrehst?

wenn zu wenig öl drin is, sollte die dämpfung da ja auch anders als gewohnt funktionieren


----------



## der.bergsteiger (21. Mai 2011)

Weiß einer, ob der Dämpfer hier was taugt:

"Manitou Swinger Coil 3-Way Shock 2009"

Auf welchem Niveau ist der etwa? Fox Van?


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Mai 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Und welche davon?



Ich pushe das nochmal, wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte welche ich beim Manitou Evolver ISX4 bräuchte.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2011)

22,2 x 8


----------



## niceman (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo , ich habe vor mir denächst ein neues bike zu kaufen und schwanke jetzt zwischen dem
 Canyon Torque 6.0 Rockzone (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090) und dem Canyon Torque FRX   (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095).
Meine Frage ist ob man einen starken Unterschied zwischen 200mm und 180mm Federweg merkt ?


----------



## rider_x (22. Mai 2011)

Leider ist das FRX fÃ¼r 1999â¬ schon ausverkauft. Kann man unter dem Button "VerfÃ¼gbarkeit prÃ¼fen" nachschauen.
Ich bin gestern mal eine 200mm Boxxer am YT Tues gefahren und mir wÃ¤re der Einschlagwinkel fÃ¼r den Lenker zu gering. Aufgrund der lÃ¤ngeren Tauchrohre kann man den ja nur einen begrenzten Winkel einschlagen. Kann vor allem auf verwinkelten Trails schwierig werden...


----------



## Nexic (22. Mai 2011)

Ich weiÃ nicht ob dus schon gesehen hast aber das Torque FRX 9.0 ist ausverkauft. 
Es gibt nur noch das Torque FRX 9.0 LTD das kostet 1000â¬ mehr, ich vermute das das auch einen Einfluss auf deine Kaufentscheidung hat.

GruÃ Nexic

*Edit*: Da war einer schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceman (22. Mai 2011)

Oh das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, heißt das dass es vorübergehend nicht verfügbar ist oder gar nicht mehr ? rider x und wie sieht es mit der Federung aus ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Aufgrund der lÃ¤ngeren Tauchrohre kann man den ja nur einen begrenzten Winkel einschlagen. Kann vor allem auf verwinkelten Trails schwierig werden...


Es kommt halt darauf an, was man damit machen will... wenn man damit viel Bikepark, Local DH etc. fÃ¤hrt oder auf den Hometrails i.d.R. keine engen Kehren zu finden sind, dÃ¼rfte das kein Problem sein. Und vom Aufbau des Rockzone zielt das ja schon sehr deutlich in diese Richtung. Zum touren wÃ¼rde mich das auch massiv nerven. Ich kann deshalb auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso sich einige Leute Bikes (ganz typisch: LV 901) mit DoppelbrÃ¼cke zum touren aufbauen - nur weil halt irgendjemand sagt, dass das mit den modernen Leicht-/Langhub-Hobeln jetzt plÃ¶tzlich mÃ¶glich/supertoll/auf dem Stand der Zeit ist 

Zur Wahl der Bikes, bzw. da du nach der Federung gefragt hast: Das FRX ist mit Boxxer R2C2 und Vivid federungsmÃ¤Ãig deutlich besser bestÃ¼ckt als das Rockzone mit Van R und DHX. Die Lenkwinkel sind auf dem Papier fast identisch, wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass der Unterschied spÃ¼rbar, also in der RealitÃ¤t grÃ¶Ãer als 0,3Â° sein sollte. Das ist zumindest das, was ich vom subjektiven Eindruck her sagen wÃ¼rde. Vor allem sind 66Â° fÃ¼r so ein Bike wie das FRX mit 20cm Gabel eh ziemlich steil - meine Meinung.
Da das FRX aber offensichtlich ausverkauft ist, stellt sich die Frage ja eigentlich eh nicht mehr. Ich vermute mal, das wird dann bald endgÃ¼ltig aufs Abstellgleis geschoben, da die Canyon Teamfahrer schon eine ganze Weile (entgegen der offiziell nicht vorhandenen Freigabe) mit DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabeln im New Torque unterwegs sind. Das Rockzone ist dennoch ein gutes Bike fÃ¼r Park und harte Trails etc. - wenn man eben von der Federung nicht unbedingt eine Top-Performance erwartet. Kommt auch ganz drauf an, was man in der Hinsicht fÃ¼r Erwartungen hat. FÃ¼r 1999â¬ ist das Teil auf jeden Fall absolut der Hammer.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 22,2 x 8



Vielen Dank !


----------



## rider_x (22. Mai 2011)

Kann mich da "smubob" nur anschließen. Die Federelemente vom FRX sind natürlich hochwertiger, aber die vom Rockzone sind keinesfalls schlecht. Sonst hätt ich mir das Ding nicht auch bestellt . Leider ist die Lieferzeit ziemlich hoch, weswegen ich mich grad nach alternativen umschaue.


----------



## niceman (22. Mai 2011)

Und ich dachte immer Fox wäre das Beste  . Danke für die Hilfe ich denke ich werde mir das rockzone demnächst bestellen .


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen günstigen ISX-6 sucht
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366



würde ein 222 mit 76er hub im Torque ES 2009 gehen?

Ich vermute mal zu viel hub oder?

Ansonsten kann ich wohl die super angebote nicht nutzen


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> würde ein 222 mit 76er hub im Torque ES 2009 gehen?
> 
> Ich vermute mal zu viel hub oder?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich wohl die super angebote nicht nutzen



Der Dämpfer findet sich doch auch von Werk aus in einigen älteren Modellen, 
ich habe mir ebenfalls einen bestellt. Allerdings den ISX4 (222/70), reicht mMn vollkommen aus für das ES.

160mm = 63mm Hub
x = 70mm Hub

= 177,77mm

~180mm Federweg anstatt 160mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Leider ist die Lieferzeit ziemlich hoch, weswegen ich mich grad nach alternativen umschaue.


Das wird schwer 




niceman schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Fox wäre das Beste


Liest du im Strive Thread mit und willst mich ärgern? 




Eisbein schrieb:


> würde ein 222 mit 76er hub im Torque ES 2009 gehen?


Wie weiter oben schonmal erwähnt, das dürfte wohl ein schreibfehler bei CRC sein. 222/76 gibts eigentlich nicht.


----------



## rider_x (23. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das wird schwer


.

... weil es kaum alternativen zum torque gibt?

1. Spezialized SX Trail 1, leider etwas teuer
2. Trek Scratch 7. Hab ein gutes / günstiges Angebot vorliegen
3. Votec

hab nur leider keinen direkten vergleich. Bin bis jetzt nur das Trek probegefahren und das ging gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Mai 2011)

dafür sind die bontrager teile ziemlich schlecht, vor allem die lagerqualität. ich war mit nem freund eine woche im bikepark als er sein scratch neu hatte und danach waren die lager der naben durch. die komischen fr4 reifen solltest du dann auch noch tauschen gegen einen gescheiten reifen.


----------



## Michael140 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre die fr4 gerade da mein Vorderrad ne 8 hat und ich keine Lust auf mantelwechseln habe. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob erir nicht besser gefällt als der mm. Sie Mischung ist weicher und klebt besser auf Wurzeln und feuchten Steinen. Habe aber noch einen mm mit der weichen Mischung zuhause. Werde mal ne Gegenprobe machen.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (23. Mai 2011)

um nochmal auf das ganze einstellungsgedöns zurückzukommen: 
mal ne ganz blöde frage: stelllt ihr euren SAG am dämpfer im stehen oder im sitzen ein? weil ich stell ihn vorne und hinten im mom im stehen ein und frag mich halt grad ob das beim hochfahren hinten nicht ein bisschen zu viel eintaucht (logischerweise im sitzen)


----------



## rider_x (23. Mai 2011)

ja die sache mit den naben und überhaupt mit bontrager hab ich auch schon von nem bekannten und seinem scratch gehört.
die reifen fand ich auch nicht so gut. können mit meinen rubber queen nicht mithalten


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> ... weil es kaum alternativen zum torque gibt?


Japp. In Sachen Preis/Leistung ist die Luft um das Torque herum sehr dÃ¼nn.
Das SX Trail macht mich gar nicht an und Votec ist offensichtlich sein Geld nicht wert, nachdem was man da so alles an Problemen zu hÃ¶ren kriegt. Ein Hanzz wÃ¤re evtl. noch was - wenn man mit GlÃ¼ck irgendwoher eins bekommt  Das Scratch ist auch ein verdammt gutes Bike, stand auch auf meiner Kandidaten-Liste (deren Gewinner dann das Torque war). Dort standen z. B. auch noch drauf: Lapierre Froggy, Helius AFR, Intense Uzzi - letzteres wÃ¤re auch jetzt immer noch mein Traumbike, aber da hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer so viel auf den Tisch legen mÃ¼ssen wie fÃ¼r das komplette Torque  ...von dem ich dann fÃ¼r ~1800â¬ Parts verkauft und den Rahmen behalten habe  Aber ich muss auch sagen, im jetztigen Aufbau geht das Ding so gut, dass ich gar kein tolles Handmade in US and A Ãberbike mehr haben will 




_chilla_ schrieb:


> dafÃ¼r sind die bontrager teile ziemlich schlecht, vor allem die lagerqualitÃ¤t. ich war mit nem freund eine woche im bikepark als er sein scratch neu hatte und danach waren die lager der naben durch. die komischen fr4 reifen solltest du dann auch noch tauschen gegen einen gescheiten reifen.


Also ein Kumpel hatte in seinem Bike den originalen LRS aus einem Session 88 DH inkl. der Reifen (k. A., welche das genau waren). Der wurde richtig rangenommen und stand beim Verkauf nach 2 Jahren noch da wie neu...! Auch von den Reifen war der Kollege extrem begeistert.




crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blÃ¶de frage: stelllt ihr euren SAG am dÃ¤mpfer im stehen oder im sitzen ein?


Immer so, wie man das Fahrwerk auch fahren will, also im Stehen. Probiers doch einfach aus! Wenn er im Sitzen dann wirklich fÃ¼r deinen Geschmack zu weit eintaucht, kannst du ja nochmal ein paar psi nachpumpen (auf den ersten Fahrten mit neuem Luft-Fahrwerk sollte man eh IMMER die DÃ¤mpferpumpe dabei haben) oder dich ganz einfach des Propedal bedienen - dafÃ¼r ist es ja da!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Mai 2011)

die karkasse von dem ding ist einfach viel zu dünn. kommt einen vor wie bei nem 2,00er race reifen. ich weiß nur das was ich von dem freund mitbekommen hab und bei dem ist nach 2mal bp fahren der dämpferbolzen durchgewesen und dann halt das problem mit den lagern. der lack ist auch nicht grade so der beste bei ihm sind schon ziemlich viele ordentliche kratzer an relativ wenig beanspruchten stellen. da wird der elox rahmen sicher nicht getoppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jurica (23. Mai 2011)

abo


----------



## niceman (23. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Liest du im Strive Thread mit und willst mich ärgern?



ne eigentlicht nicht ich dachte wirklich dass Fox am besten ist in Sachen Federung


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> die karkasse von dem ding ist einfach viel zu dünn. kommt einen vor wie bei nem 2,00er race reifen.


Ah, dann wars definitiv ne ganz andere Kiste. Die hatten ne sehr stabile Karkasse (wogen gut 1kg) und einen schön weichen Gummi, der aber trotzdem recht haltbar war.




_chilla_ schrieb:


> ich weiß nur das was ich von dem freund mitbekommen hab und bei dem ist nach 2mal bp fahren der dämpferbolzen durchgewesen und dann halt das problem mit den lagern. der lack ist auch nicht grade so der beste bei ihm sind schon ziemlich viele ordentliche kratzer an relativ wenig beanspruchten stellen. da wird der elox rahmen sicher nicht getoppt.


Wegen den Lagern  Aber guten Lack gibts bei fast keinem Hersteller... das Eloxal beim Torque hat halt das Problem, dass es tödlich langweilig aussieht - wenn man nicht noch nachträglich was verändert  Wäre mal cool, wenn es andere Elox-Farben ausser schwarz gäbe.




niceman schrieb:


> ne eigentlicht nicht ich dachte wirklich dass Fox am besten ist in Sachen Federung


Ok. Der Trugschluss ist weit verbreitet 




jurica schrieb:


> abo


Wenn das jeder so machen würde...


----------



## _Sebo_ (23. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend! 
Musste in letzter Zeit immer wieder feststellen, dass die Avid Elixir R nicht genug Bremsleistung für meine finalen 100Kg aufbringt und mich bei längeren Downhills durch Bremskraftverlust etc. im Stich lässt! 
Also muss eine neue Bremse her.
Avid Code oder Shimano Saint?! Über die Code hat Kalle ja schon positiv berichtet.
Auch schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Saint am Torque gemacht? Wie sind die Platzverhältnisse bei der Montage?! Und wie funktioniert der Centerlock der Shimano Scheiben?!

Besten Gruß Sebo


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,
also ich kann auch nur SEHR Positiv über die Code berichten...da ich komplett auch so an die 90-95kg bringe...der tausch/umbau von CR auf Code hat sich voll gelohnt!!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Mai 2011)

die Saint ist geil  du musst keine centerlock scheiben verwenden shimano hat auch 6-loch scheiben im angebot. die platzverhältnisse müssten sich ähnlich wie die code ausgehen.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2011)

Torque +  Saint: Hier ist einer!

Passt super! Power ist, naja darüber brauchen wir wohl nicht mehr reden 

Ein kolege von mir fährt am Remedy eine Saint und an seinem Freerider die Code. 

Von der code ist er nicht wirklich überzeugt. Schlecht ist sie nicht, aber kein vergleich zur saint.

Ich fahre die Saint mit Avid G2 CS scheibe vorn und hinten mit der scheibe von der the one. Keine probleme soweit!


----------



## chem (24. Mai 2011)

würde mir gern das trailflow zulegen,

meine Körpergröße ist 1,91, die Schrittlänge 92cm und die Armlänge ca. 70 cm.

reicht da ein l Rahmen noch?


----------



## Xplosion51 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja 1 Rahmen reicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Torque +  Saint: Hier ist einer!


Hatte noch keine Saint in den Pfoten... wie siehts denn mit der Dosierbarkeit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2011)

dosierbarkeit ist super. vorallem an so stufen wo man nur langsam runter will merk ich extrem, dass ich nun viel feinfühliger arbeiten kann.
auch hab ich jetzt das gefühl, dass das plus an dosierbarkeit dem reifengrip zugute kommt. bei der the one war das im grenzbereich dann oft so, dass entweder das rad blockierte oder ich nicht genug gebremst habe...

schön find ich persönlich auch den druckpunkt. der ist nicht so knochenhart aber auch nicht zu weich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich hab jetzt ja eine The One, bei der hab ich auch keine Probleme mit der Dosierbarkeit. Nur sowas digitales wie ne Juicy oder Code würde ich nicht fahren wollen. Danke für die Einschätzung!


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Einschätzung! Denke es wird die saint! Welche Scheibengröße fährst du und welche adapter hast du dazu verbaut?! Wollte vorne 203 und hinten 180er fahren...
besten Gruss


----------



## chem (24. Mai 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ja 1 Rahmen reicht.


witzig! Meine natürlich L.


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. Mai 2011)

chem schrieb:


> witzig! Meine natürlich L.



 L wird dir reichen. Fahr ich auch selbst.


----------



## chem (25. Mai 2011)

nagut, bei dem bike. ist es auch wichtig das ich bergauf komme. am besten wäre natürlich testen. (rime)


----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung! Denke es wird die saint! Welche Scheibengröße fährst du und welche adapter hast du dazu verbaut?! Wollte vorne 203 und hinten 180er fahren...
> besten Gruss



ich fahr vorn und hinten noch die formula adapter. spacer musste ich keine benutzen.

ich bin ebenfalls mit 203 und 180mm unterwegs!


----------



## cliomare (25. Mai 2011)

Hilfe!

Wie funktioniert die Steckachse beim Torque?

Braucht man nur die Achse (von der Antreibsseite mobtiert) oder gehört da auf der Bremsseite noch eine kegelförmige Gegenmutter montiert?

Nachdem mein Torque jetzt 6 Monate rumgestanden ist bevor ichs zusammenbauen hab können, befürchte ich, daß ich in der Zeit das Teil verloren habe.
Wenn ich die Steckachse reindreh, kann ich sie nicht festziehen. Auf der Bremsseite ist im Rahmen eine konische Vertiefung, diese ist bei mir leer.


Wenn ich also ein teil verloren habe, ist das Canyonspezifisch oder bekomme ich das in jedem Bikeladen?

Grüße!


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. Mai 2011)

Entweder dir fehlt tatsächlich das Gewindeinsert (http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/syntace-x-12-gewindeinsert/227232.html)

oder du musst die Schraube an der Schaltwerkseite anziehen,damit die Steckachse greifen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (25. Mai 2011)

In der Freeride steht, dass man sich das Trailflow für 150 Aupreis mit einer Reverb austatten kann.
Ich habe mal testweise die Bestellung durchlaufen und auch im Shop nachgeschaut, kann aber die Reverb nicht finden.
Bin ich blind oder kann man die gar nicht dazu bestellen?


----------



## Nexic (25. Mai 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> In der Freeride steht, dass man sich das Trailflow für 150 Aupreis mit einer Reverb austatten kann.



Kam mir auch seltsam vor, hat da Canyon bzw. die Freeride getrickst?


----------



## cliomare (25. Mai 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Entweder dir fehlt tatsächlich das Gewindeinsert (http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/syntace-x-12-gewindeinsert/227232.html)
> 
> oder du musst die Schraube an der Schaltwerkseite anziehen,damit die Steckachse greifen kann.



Danke!
Schaut echt so aus, als hätte ich das Gewindeinsert verschmissen.

Weiß jemand welche Version ins Canyon gehört? 0, 0.5 oder 1.0?


----------



## pillemaen (25. Mai 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> 
> Wie funktioniert die Steckachse beim Torque?
> 
> ...



Ähhm, die Steckachse wird von der Bremsseite zur Schaltwerkseite gesteckt und nur auf der Antriebsseite befindet sich das angegeben Gewindeinsert!


----------



## cliomare (25. Mai 2011)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Ähhm, die Steckachse wird von der Bremsseite zur Schaltwerkseite gesteckt und nur auf der Antriebsseite befindet sich das angegeben Gewindeinsert!



Ja danke, hab ich mittlerweile auch gecheckt. Ändert leider nichts an der tatsache, daß ich das Gewindeinsert verschmissen habe


----------



## pillemaen (25. Mai 2011)

Das ist natÃ¼rlich eine blÃ¶de Sache, zum GlÃ¼ck aber nicht so teuerâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (25. Mai 2011)

Ja die paar  sind auch schon egal.
Hoffe nur, daß ich das Teil in den lokalen Shops bekomme und nicht lang bestellen muss.

Vielleicht könnt mir ja noch wer an seinem Canyon nachschauen, ob da jetzt 0, 0.5 oder 1.0 am Gewindeinsert draufsteht.

Grüße!


----------



## crimsoncolsan (26. Mai 2011)

> In der Freeride steht, dass man sich das Trailflow fÃ¼r 150â¬ Aupreis mit einer Reverb austatten kann.
> Ich habe mal testweise die Bestellung durchlaufen und auch im Shop nachgeschaut, kann aber die Reverb nicht finden.
> Bin ich blind oder kann man die gar nicht dazu bestellen?



ich habe genau deshalb bei canyon angerufen und erst wollten sie nich ganz rausrÃ¼cken aber nach mehrmaligem nachhaken kams dann doch raus:
die reverb-option wird in den nÃ¤chsten wochen freigeschaltet und ich werde auf jeden fall versuchen die zu dem preis noch nachtrÃ¤glich zu bekommen, habe mein bike jetzt seit 1,5 monaten....


----------



## Cortezsi (26. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> ich habe genau deshalb bei canyon angerufen und erst wollten sie nich ganz rausrücken aber nach mehrmaligem nachhaken kams dann doch raus:
> die reverb-option wird in den nächsten wochen freigeschaltet und ich werde auf jeden fall versuchen die zu dem preis noch nachträglich zu bekommen, habe mein bike jetzt seit 1,5 monaten....


 
Cool, das wäre dann der erste Schritt für das konfigurierbare Canyonradl.
Damit wäre dann der Anfang gemacht.


----------



## xander_v (26. Mai 2011)

das wird bestimmt nicht einfach, die neuradkombi's bei canyon kann man bis max. 30 tage nach lieferung des fahrrad bekommen.
ob es bei der reverb anders ist kann ich nicht sagen aber probieren würde ich es auch auf jeden fall.


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Mai 2011)

hat zufällig jemand von euch einen vivid air r2c in 222x70mm, für den er keine verwendung hat oder eine adresse wo man ihn relativ günstig beziehen könnte?

danke im vorraus


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> die reverb-option wird in den nächsten wochen freigeschaltet und ich werde auf jeden fall versuchen die zu dem preis noch nachträglich zu bekommen, habe mein bike jetzt seit 1,5 monaten....


Und denen dafür deine gebrauchte Stützte zurückgeben? Träum' weiter 




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand von euch einen vivid air r2c in 222x70mm, für den er keine verwendung hat oder eine adresse wo man ihn relativ günstig beziehen könnte?


Meinen kriegst du nicht 
Du hättest letzte Woche bei CRC zuschlagen müssen, da gab es kurzzeitig bestimmte Größen für knapp 140 inkl. 450er oder 500er Feder...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meinen kriegst du nicht
> Du hättest letzte Woche bei CRC zuschlagen müssen, da gab es kurzzeitig bestimmte Größen für knapp 140 inkl. 450er oder 500er Feder...



Sucht er nicht nen Vivid air?


----------



## cliomare (26. Mai 2011)

So, noch eine Frage:

Bei mir dreht sich der Low Speed Kompression Knopf der Fox 36 Float keinen mm. 
Die Gabel ist noch ungefahren, habe lediglich den Spacer ausgebaut um sie mit 180 mm zu fahren. Bin dabei streng nach Fox Anleitung vorgegangen.
Ich hab vorher die Compression Knöpfe nicht ausprobiert, kann also nicht sagen ob das Problem von Anfang an da war. 

Gibt es da irgendeine Erklärung/Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## aibeekey (26. Mai 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Sucht er nicht nen Vivid air?



wer will denn den schon, wenn isx' verschenkt werden


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Mai 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> wer will denn den schon, wenn isx' verschenkt werden


die werden nicht mehr verschenkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Mai 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> wer will denn den schon, wenn isx' verschenkt werden



Naja, ich hab auf nem Alutec von nem Kumpel mit Vivid Air gesessen... Das Teil hat ne unsichtbare Stahlfeder die auch noch nix wiegt  echt klasse! Da sieht der ISX ganz schön alt aus gegen...


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meinen kriegst du nicht
> Du hättest letzte Woche bei CRC zuschlagen müssen, da gab es kurzzeitig bestimmte Größen für knapp 140 inkl. 450er oder 500er Feder...



ich suche doch nen air  coil hab ich doch drin oder ist das nicht ersichtlich oder durchgedrungen 

also geschenkt nehm ich auch nen isx-6


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Sucht er nicht nen Vivid air?


OMG... ich sollte mir angewÃ¶hnen, genauer hinzuschauen, wenn ich mit dem Mobiltelefon im Forum surfe. Scheizz kleines Display  HÃ¤tte ich mal kurz nachgedacht, hÃ¤tte ich eh gewusst, dass er ja schon einen Vivid Coil hat 

â¬dit: ja, genau


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Mai 2011)

denken-drücken-sprechen kommt mir da wieder in den sinn  ist nicht bös gemeint! 

aber danke das du dich an mich erinnerst


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Mai 2011)

Nee, bloß kein ISX... Bin zwar vom FR auf FRX mit Fox Coil Dämpfer, aber Luft käm mir nicht mehr inne Tüte außer ein Vivid oder was vergleichbares.


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Mai 2011)

deswegen mag ich ja den vivid air mal austesten und deshalb such ich auch einen leicht gebrauchten oder eine quelle wo man ihn günstig beziehen kann. da er ja so gut wie doppelt so teuer ist,wie ein coil...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> denken-drücken-sprechen kommt mir da wieder in den sinn  ist nicht bös gemeint!
> 
> aber danke das du dich an mich erinnerst


Jaja, jeder darf mal einen trüben Moment haben 

Und an die wenigen *richtig* guten Old-Torques erinnert man sich natürlich  hatte nur in meinem geistigen Dämmerzustand nicht auf deinen Nickname geachtet 


EDIT: @ Metti: Häng dir mal einen gescheiten Dämpfer in dein FRX - du wirst angenehm überrascht sein!


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Mai 2011)

es sei dir verziehn 

hast du trotzdem nen air für mich


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

Mein Evolvair liegt noch hier rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (26. Mai 2011)

Nur mal eine Frage am Rande, wo is eigentlich Opa CX? Ich mach mir fast schon Sorgen weil ich keine Posts mehr sehe


----------



## xander_v (26. Mai 2011)

was gefällt dir denn am vivid coil nicht?
ich habe in meinem torque den vivid air, der geht schon viel besser als der dhx air.
dämpft einfach wesentlich besser und das alles ohne das gefühl des durchsackens wie beim fox.
der coil fühlt sich aber trotzdem noch eine ecke straffer an als der air.
kaufen würde ich mir den vivid air aber immer wieder, wenn du es aber lieber etwas straffer magst würde ich beim coil bleiben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
vieleicht ist ja das ( mein ) Phänomen jemanden bekannt. 
Ich habe seit einer gewissen Zeit, lass es mal 2 Monate sein, ein knackendens Geräusch. Das beim Pedalieren aufkommt. Habe dann die gebräuchlichen stellen gewartet und es war immer noch da. Nun hatte ich das Torque zu durchsicht und hatte mein Bike "Fuzzi" dieses Geräusch mit auf dem weg gegeben.
Gestern habe ich es abgeholt und er konnte das Knacken auch nicht Lockalisieren. Er hat aber herraus gefunden, wenn man an den die Dämpferstreben am Sattelrohr leicht drückt das knacken kommt. Sitzt man vor dem Sattelrohr hört es sich so an als kommt es aus der Dämpferaufnahme. Setzt man sich vor die Dämpferaufnahme knackt es in höhe Steuerrohr, Oberrohr. Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob es im Rahmen knackt. Alle Lager wurden kontroliert ect. Risse im Rahmen konnten auch nicht festgestellt werden.


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. Mai 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> was gefällt dir denn am vivid coil nicht?



bin mit dem coil völligst zufrieden! aber ich bin halt nicht der schwerste und würde deshalb gern mal die luftvariante testen (gewichtsvorteil,sensible einstellung etc)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Mai 2011)

Naja, waren Luftelemente nicht grade bei leichten Personen immer nachteiliger? Das Gewicht des Dämpfers ist natürlich ein Argument. Aber nur beim Vivid mit unsichtbarer Stahlffeder


----------



## morph027 (27. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage am Rande, wo is eigentlich Opa CX? Ich mach mir fast schon Sorgen weil ich keine Posts mehr sehe



Wird wohl im Urlaub sein...die Locals hier auf der Feierabendrunde haben auch alle schon länger nichts mehr gehört, auch nicht per Handy. Und schlechte Nachrichten verbreiten sich immer schnell. Wird schon demnächst wieder seinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (27. Mai 2011)

hier mal mein gutes Stück =)


----------



## xander_v (27. Mai 2011)

bei einem freund hat das torque auch ständig geknackt.
zu lokalisieren war es auch schwer, da es mal aus dem steuerrohr kam mal aus der bereich des dämpfers usw.
letztendlich wurde es bei canyon mit holraumversiegelung behoben.
was das knacken aber ausgelöst hat wurde nicht gesagt.


----------



## Scili (27. Mai 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> bei einem freund hat das torque auch ständig geknackt.
> zu lokalisieren war es auch schwer, da es mal aus dem steuerrohr kam mal aus der bereich des dämpfers usw.
> letztendlich wurde es bei canyon mit holraumversiegelung behoben.
> was das knacken aber ausgelöst hat wurde nicht gesagt.



Ich hab ne neue Theorie zum Knacken, nachdem ich an den Naben rumgedocktert hab wie n Weltmeister und es irgendwie auch witterungsabhängig mal mehr mal weniger geknackt hat:
Einfach mal Kriechöl auf die "ausgeschlagenen" Rockerarm- Gelenke sprühen...
Eben die, die bei den verbesserten Rockerarmen mit Stahlhüllen ummantelt werden.
Hab immer noch den ersten Rockerarm drin (nie wieder Versandbike... wenn ich dran denke, dass ich das Bike wieder in den Karton packen muss und irgendwie zur Post hinbringen und abholen muss wird mir schlecht)
Aber Ende Juni muss es dann wohl mal weg. Mit 2000km aufm Buckel) Das Spiel des Gelenks kann man nun deutlich mit blossem Auge sehen.


----------



## Scili (27. Mai 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Habs nun getestet:
> Ein NOKIAN Gazzalotti Jr. in 2.6 passt in einen Torque 2010 Rahmen ohne Probleme rein.
> Allerdings ist es eine echte Herausforderung, den Reifen wirklich gerade auf der Felge laufen zu lassen.
> Auch nach 2 Touren schwabbelt das Gummi noch ein wenig ungleichmässig auf der Felge.
> ...




ALLES QUATSCH!!!!
KORREKTUR: Macht das bloss nicht!
Der Gazzaloddi eignet sich absolut nicht in Kombination mit den Crossmax SX Felgen. 
Mir ist der Reifen nach 3 Touren einfach von der Felge geflogen und der Schlauch schaute dann zu einer Seite (intakt) heraus.
Das kann schweinegefährlich werden.
Bin auch nicht mehr bis nach Hause gekommen, da der Reifen sich immer weiter gedehnt hatte und ich nach dem 5. Mal "Reifen wieder aufziehen" innerhalb von 2-3 km nicht mal mehr 10 Meter weit gekommen bin ohne dass der abgeflutscht ist.
Also Finger weg von dem Jr.

Hab nun den Baron 2.5 (allerdings vorne) drauf und muss sagen, dass es das beste Stück Gummi is, dass ich jemals besessen habe! SCHEISS auf die 500 gr mehr gegenüber einem Schwalbe.
Der hat Grip wie Hulle und wirklich wenig Rollwiderstand. Zumindest vorne.
80+ km- Touren sind mit dem Ding ohne weiteres möglich. (vorne)
Weiss aber noch nicht, welche Pelle ich mir nun hinten draufmachen soll, nachdem mein Nobby Nic völlig durch ist nach +1800 km ^^
Tipps? Kaiser? Minion? Welcher hat Grip und relativ wenig Rollwiderstand?
Der Gazza ging gar nicht auf Touren, hatte allerdings perfekte Dämpfung auf wurzeligen Passagen. Den hätt ich gerne für Parkbesuche gehabt... seufz...


----------



## morph027 (27. Mai 2011)

Rubber Queen mit Black Chili oder Ardent.


----------



## Scili (27. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Rubber Queen mit Black Chili oder Ardent.


Danke schonmal :]
Noch was für die, die es interessiert und ggf. auf "fette" Eisdielenoptik stehen:
Der Baron 2.5 sieht optisch dünner aus als ein 2.4er Nobby Nic... Das Volumen scheint deutlich geringer zu sein.
Aber der Grip, die wenigen, dafür umso gewaltigeren Noppen machen das allerdings wieder wett. Auch scheinen die Noppen ausschlaggebend für die Grösse 2.5 zu sein.
Und Leute... der hat einen Sound auf Teer bei +40 km/h... einfach göttlich ^^


----------



## fishbone121 (27. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## bsargento (28. Mai 2011)

Portugal Torque FR


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

so bin doch schneller als die polizei erlaubt  
isx-6 rockt noch immer


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Mai 2011)

Hey Raceface ist das ein torque von 2007 ?
Zu mir meinte Canyon dass man lieber keine 180ee Gabel drin fahrn sollte...
Wenn's n 2007er is Berichte bitte mal wies so läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

richtig gesehen,ist ein 07er.
papalapap  also die totem ist jetzt seit einem jahr drin und ich habe null probleme gehabt und das nach langer saison! geo verbessert sich sogar und fährt sich somit angenehmer 
p.s. fahre den rahmen nun seit 07 und außer ein paar kleiner lackkratzer ist nichts am rahmen!  naja,außer rahmen und sattelklemme ist ja auch nichts mehr original


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Mai 2011)

ich zitiere aus einem meiner beiträge  : ''Jetzt wollte ich  eigentlich mal ne 180 mm Gabel einbauen. Canyon meint aber: Das Torque  FR meines Baujahres war für 160mm Gabeln mit einer Einbaulänge  um ~  547mm optimiert. Canyons Empehlung ist diesn Wert auf +- 5mm   einzuhalten, ein Zentimeter ist allerdings auch unbedenklich.'' 
Ich hab auch dasselbe modell wie du


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

bau dir eine 180er rein und du wirst positiv überrascht sein! es gibt genug hier die dir das bestätigen können


----------



## xander_v (28. Mai 2011)

ich habe zufällig einen ardent und eine rubber queen mit bcc, wenig gefahren zu verkaufen.
bei interesse kann ich dir auch mal fotos zusenden.

zu den neuen wippen kann ich nur sagen das meine lager auch ausgeschlagen waren und das gerade mal nach 100-150km.
da hat die alte wippe von meinem freund länger gehalten, musst dann aber auch gewechselt werden.
die neue hält bisher sehr gut, war damit auch schon im park.
sieht wohl so aus als ob man da etwas glück haben muss.
seit dem alles läuft bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem rad.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> geo verbessert sich sogar und fährt sich somit angenehmer


Das ist ja mittlerweile "tausendfach" erwiesen!  Nicht zuletzt auch vom Entwickler selbst...!




fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich zitiere aus einem meiner beiträge  : ''Jetzt wollte ich  eigentlich mal ne 180 mm Gabel einbauen. Canyon meint aber: Das Torque  FR meines Baujahres war für 160mm Gabeln mit einer Einbaulänge  um ~  547mm optimiert. Canyons Empehlung ist diesn Wert auf +- 5mm   einzuhalten, ein Zentimeter ist allerdings auch unbedenklich.''


Was genau an meiner Antwort auf dein damaliges Posting war denn nicht aussagekräftig genug...? 
Noch eine Ergänzung: ICH bin der Meinung, dass sich das alte Torque mit 160er Gabel schei$$e fährt...!


----------



## maddin80 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hat wer eine Idee, wie ich die Gleitlagerbuchsen am ISX-6 wechseln kann?

Gruß


----------



## morph027 (30. Mai 2011)

Raus irgendwie oder mit dem *Bush Tool* von Reset Racing, rein damit (oder ähnlichen, für 12mm-Bushings ausgelegten Einpresstools).


----------



## fishbone121 (30. Mai 2011)

@smubob: ich wollte einfach noch mehr Meinungen hÃ¶ren 
@morph: macht's eig. Was wenn diese orange Schicht beim DÃ¤mpfer da wo die Buchsen reinkommen etwas ab sind? Weil ick hab die Buchsen mit nem Hammer reingrhaun :| Â¥Â£â¢â©


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> @smubob: ich wollte einfach noch mehr Meinungen hÃ¶ren
> @morph: macht's eig. Was wenn diese orange Schicht beim DÃ¤mpfer da wo die Buchsen reinkommen etwas ab sind? Weil ick hab die Buchsen mit nem Hammer reingrhaun :| Â¥Â£â¢â©


Hehe... wie gesagt, irgendwo war sogar mal ein Statement vom Herrn SchÃ¤ffer persÃ¶nlich zu lesen, wo er meinte, er habe das (alte) Torque mit Totem getestet und war Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt 

Hmm, du meist die Kunststoffbeschichtung der HÃ¼lsen in den DÃ¤mpferaugen? Wenn die futsch ist, kannst du die Teile in die Tonne treten, denn auf dieser FlÃ¤che laufen ja die GleittflÃ¤chen der Buchsen! Hatte sowas auch mal an einem anderen Rahmen, ein Wechsel der HÃ¼lsen + Buchsen offenbarte eine neue Welt was das Ansprechen des Hinterbaus anging...!


Zum Aus-/Einpressen der HÃ¼lsen ("DU-Bushings"): Ich habe dazu eine passende, recht kleine Nuss (die mit dem angeschrÃ¤gten Teil genau auf der Aussenkante der HÃ¼lse auflag) und einen Hammer benutzt. Dauerte eine Weile, bis beide drauÃen und die neuen drinnen waren, hat aber astrein und ohne Schaden funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn die kunststoffbeschichtung orange ist dann mein ich die. Meinst mit in die Tonne treten den ganzen Dämpfer wegwerfen? Also bei mir is des orange glaub ich n bissl ab aber es läuft alles dufte


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

Die Farbe der Beschichtung variiert von Hersteller zu Hersteller  Und ich meinte nur, dass du u. U. die Hülse, die ins Dämpferauge eingepresst ist (oben erwähnte "DU-Bushings"), austauschen solltest.


----------



## maddin80 (30. Mai 2011)

ist ja schon recht teuer das SPezial-Werkzeug.


----------



## fishbone121 (30. Mai 2011)

k. danke! Und in diesen DU-Bushings ist diese Beschichtung?(bei meinem vivid orange ) Und in diese Bushings kommen dann auch nochmal die Buchsen?


----------



## Nexic (30. Mai 2011)

maddin80 schrieb:


> ist ja schon recht teuer das SPezial-Werkzeug.



Man braucht auch nicht umbedingt Spezialwerkzeug zum Bushings wechseln.

Ich mag die Hammer Methode auch nicht, deswegen mach ichs per Gewindestange + passende Beilagscheiben.
Man braucht dann halt noch ne Hülse die man als Gegenhalter verwenden kann. (die Größer ist als das Dämpferauge)

Oder man baut den Dämpfer ganz aus und nimmt nen Schraubstock, dann brauchst du nur die neuen Bushings mit denen du die alten direkt auspressen kannst und die Hülse auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## maddin80 (30. Mai 2011)

@Nexic

Danke für den Tipp, werde das heute Abend mal versuchen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

@ fishbone: Genau so isses


----------



## fishbone121 (30. Mai 2011)

Ok danke. Mal wieder fachbegriffe gelernt 
und du meinst wenn des orange ab is un man neue reinmacht ergeben sich völlig neue Weltern der Sensibiltät des Dämpfers? 
Wo gibts die Dinger zu bestellen?


----------



## J00lz (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem 2011er Trailflow ist die Fox Float ja mit 170mm ausgeliefert worden. Bei mir sind jetzt aber 180mm von den Standrohren sichtbar und ich kann die letzen 2 cm des Federwegs nicht mehr nutzen, davor war der Gummiring immer bis knapp unter der Krone.
Hab eben die Luft rausgelassen und konnte die Gabel nicht komplett zusammendrücken, ca 1 Finger breit haben die Standrohre noch rausgeschaut. Ist das normal?

Wahrscheinlich ein Garantiefall oder?

Geht die Garantie über Canyon oder über Fox, müsste ich bei Canyon das komplette Rad einschicken oder geht auch nur die Gabel ? (würds jetzt im Sommer natürlich nur ungern abgeben und mir lieber ne günstige Übergangslösung zulegen...)

Danke schonmal, J00lz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Ok danke. Mal wieder fachbegriffe gelernt
> und du meinst wenn des orange ab is un man neue reinmacht ergeben sich völlig neue Weltern der Sensibiltät des Dämpfers?


Zumindest, wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Beschichtung ab ist (so war es bei meinem alten Rahmen wegen stümperhaft selbstgedrehten Buchsen). Wenn es nicht viel ist, kannst du so wohl auch noch ne Weile fahren.
Bezugsquellen: die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

mal ne kurze Frage da meine untere Dämpferaufnahme großes Spiel hat, wollt ich mal fragen ob einer von euch schonmal Lager und Schrauben bei dem Rahmen ausgetauscht hat und wenn ja wo die Ersatzteile geordert wurden oder ob ihr direkt das Bike zu Canyon eingeschickt habt? 


Danke schonmal im Voraus
mfg Rob


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Mai 2011)

also ich hab die lager getauscht. war n ganz schöner act. lager hab ich aus 3 verschiedenen shops.
ich würde dir empfehlen den rahmen zu canyon zu schicken und dort die lager tauschen lassen.


----------



## Nexic (30. Mai 2011)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> mal ne kurze Frage da meine untere Dämpferaufnahme großes Spiel hat



Ich bin verwirrt, meinst du die Bushings im Dämpferauge oder die Lager im Rahmen.

Bushings hatte wir ja gerade...


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. Mai 2011)

okay super merce für die Antwort

mit was kann ich da preislich rechnen wenn die meinen tork fr 2009er Rahmen auseinanderbauen und Lager usw. erneuern? 

mfg Rob


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (30. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, meinst du die Bushings im Dämpferauge oder die Lager im Rahmen.
> 
> Bushings hatte wir ja gerade...


tut mir leid weiß jetzt nicht den Fachbegriff
aufjedenfall der Teil wo der Dämpfer dranhängt also das untere Loch des Dämpfers wenn ich nämlich den Sattel leicht anhebe spüre ich Spiel, bzw. hebt sich der Rahmen ohne Bodenkontakt zu verlieren 

,mfg Rob


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Mai 2011)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> okay super merce für die Antwort
> 
> mit was kann ich da preislich rechnen wenn die meinen tork fr 2009er Rahmen auseinanderbauen und Lager usw. erneuern?
> 
> mfg Rob



kein plan, da musst du mal bei canyon nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> ...der Teil wo der Dämpfer dranhängt also das untere Loch des Dämpfers...
> ,mfg Rob



Wenn du herausgefunden hast was genau Spiel hat tausch doch einfach nur genau dieses Teil aus. 

Am unteren Dämpferauge leiert die DU-Hülse am ehesten aus. Die wechsle ich alle 3 Monate - die anderen Lager sind seit 3 Jahren ok.
Wenn es ein Lager an der Wippe oder am Hinterbau ist, dürfte der Austausch relativ einfach sein (rausklopfen, reinklopfen). 
Hauptlager ist schon schwieriger, das hat an meinem Nerve die Canyonwerkstatt (auf Garantie!!) gemacht.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (31. Mai 2011)

Okay danke bis hier hin,

@cxfahrer: ich vermute es ist die DU Hülse nach deiner Erklärung 

hab mal kurz ein Foto gemacht um alle Unklarheiten zu beheben





das Rot markierte Teil hat Spiel, ich vermute es ist einfach ausgeschlagen.. 

wo hsat du den die DU Hülse herbekommen? 


mfg Rob


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Mai 2011)

..das sollten nur die Alu Buchsen sein(da diese sehr Weich sind)...die waren bei mir nach 300Km hinüber!!
...die Alu Buchsen sind in einer DU-Buchse die im Dämpferauge eingeprasst ist..aber da wird wohl nur etwas von der Innenbeschichtung ab sein...bau einfach mal aus und schau ob die Alu Buchsen mit der Schraube(Achse) Spiel haben!!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Die Alubuchsen sind aber durchaus härter als die DU Hülsen, grad weil die sich in kurzer Zeit mit dieser Mittelnut in die Beschichtung reinfressen.
Wenn die ALubuchsen auf der Schraube klappern, ist die Schraube ja wohl locker.

Die Hülsen gibt es im Normteilehandel im Hunderterpack oder IMHO am günstigsten bei Hibike. 
Beachten, dass es v.a. bei FOX Halbzoll (12,7mm) und v.a bei Manitou 12mm gibt (bis 2007 fast alle Marken außer Fox und MZ, seit 2011 nicht mehr üblich).

Da es Normteile sind, sind die alle von den Maßen gleich (außer ebent zöllig bzw. metrisch) und daher passt auch RS in Fox oder Manitou in RS usw.

Jeder gute Radladen wechselt dir die für relativ kleines Geld.


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Mai 2011)

bei meinem FRX und dem DHX RC4 waren die Alu Buchsen auf jeden Fall weicher als die DU-Buchse aus Stahl/Messing Mix!
...aber vielleicht ist ein Unterschied zwischen den Buchsen mit Canyon aufdruck und denen ohne (wie meine)


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Am unteren Dämpferauge leiert die DU-Hülse am ehesten aus. Die wechsle ich alle 3 Monate


 Das finde ich jetzt aber sehr krass. Ich bin den originalen Evolver mit den originalen Buchsen über 1 Jahr gefahren und in dem Jahr waren einige harte Bikeparktage und auch ansich genug Km dabei. Beim Ausbau war noch keinerlei Spiel feststellbar...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Das mag daran liegen, dass meiner schräg eingebaut ist...bzw. die Rahmenaufnahme schräg angeschweisst ist...?


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen, dass meiner schräg eingebaut ist...bzw. die Rahmenaufnahme schräg angeschweisst ist...?


Hmm, sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Mai 2011)

.....was hat Canyon dazu gesagt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> .....was hat Canyon dazu gesagt??



Pfff...

(die hab ich garnicht erst gefragt, irgendwann ist mir die Lust auf Streiterei vergangen. Hab ich mit U-Scheiben etwas ausgeglichen, aber natürlich verschränkt sich der Dämpfer ein wenig beim Einfedern - das muss dann halt die DU Hülse ausgleichen. Insofern würde ich da auch keine Messinghülsen an so einer Stelle einbauen wollen).


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Juni 2011)

verständlich ..aber trotzdem *******


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt meinen ISX4 bekommen, der leider gar nicht in mein Torque ES passt, da die Wippe an den Dämpfer stößt.
Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer nur passt wenn die Wippe bearbeitet wird?


----------



## morph027 (1. Juni 2011)

Dreh die Luftkammer einfach um, so dass der Einsteller nach oben zeigt.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Dreh die Luftkammer einfach um, so dass der Einsteller nach oben zeigt.



Hab ich, aber es gibt ein neues Problem (siehe oben)


----------



## morph027 (1. Juni 2011)

Hm...sollte passen  Mach mal ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Ich mache mal eben ein Bild, dann sieht man das es nicht passt.
5min


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Und hier das Problem mit den 22,2x8 Hülsen


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht weshalb der Dämpfer an meinem Rahmen nicht passt, dass tut er doch sonst überall.


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juni 2011)

Hi 4Stroke,

wenn es eine 222/70 Dämpfer ist passt dieser nicht ohne die Schwinge zu bearbeiten. Dies wurde hier auch schon öfter beschrieben. Schick mir ne PN dann schicke ich dir gerne eine komplette Anleitung was ma nan der Schwinge machen muss - ist nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Dann werde ich die Wippe bearbeiten, leider passen die Hülsen nicht.
Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich zwei Paar verschiedene erhalten.


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juni 2011)

Ein wichtiger Hinweis noch an alle die an Ihrem Tork ES den Monarch mit 64mm Hub gegen einen z.b. Evolver mit 70mm Hub tauschen wollen: Solltet ihr den *ISCG-05Adapter * montiert haben so *kollidiert *dieser mit dem *E-Type-Adapter* wenn mehr wie 64mm Hub genutzt werden. 

Wie man den E-Type-Adapter hierzu bearbeiten muss ist hier im Forum auch schon beschrieben worden - bei Bedarf suche ich es gerne noch mal raus.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe etwas Material abgetragen, jetzt passt es.

Leider sorgen die nicht passenden Buchsen für ordentlich Spiel im Hinterbau.

Daher bin ich den Evolver nur wenig gefahren, kann aber schon sagen das es im Gegesatz zum Monarch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist .


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2011)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Hinweis noch an alle die an Ihrem Tork ES den Monarch mit 64mm Hub gegen einen z.b. Evolver mit 70mm Hub tauschen wollen: Solltet ihr den *ISCG-05Adapter * montiert haben so *kollidiert *dieser mit dem *E-Type-Adapter* wenn mehr wie 64mm Hub genutzt werden.
> 
> Wie man den E-Type-Adapter hierzu bearbeiten muss ist hier im Forum auch schon beschrieben worden - bei Bedarf suche ich es gerne noch mal raus.



Das wäre nett!! Wenn du schon weißt wo du suchen musst.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand vielleicht, weshalb ich plötzlich Spiel im Dämpferbereich mit 22,2x8er Buchsen habe?

Mit dem Monarch und den enstprechenden Buchsen ist kein Spiel vorhanden.


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn du Spiel in der Breite hat pack einfach UNterlegscheiben dazu - ist bei meinem und auch bei anderen FRX ab Werk auch so.

So hier der versprochene Link zur E-Type / ISCG-05 Adapter Problematik http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7053243&postcount=205


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wenn du Spiel in der Breite hat pack einfach UNterlegscheiben dazu - ist bei meinem und auch bei anderen FRX ab Werk auch so.
> 
> So hier der versprochene Link zur E-Type / ISCG-05 Adapter Problematik http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7053243&postcount=205



Problem gelöst, die Schraube musste fester angezogen werden.


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juni 2011)

ich hab nochmal kurz ne frage zu 180mm gabel in 07er Torque.
ihr habt immer nur von ner totem geredet... ist es viel anders mit der fox 180mm Gabel? 
wahrscheinlich nicht oder? will nur nochmal bestätigung meines denkens


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal kurz ne frage zu 180mm gabel in 07er Torque.
> ihr habt immer nur von ner totem geredet... ist es viel anders mit der fox 180mm Gabel?
> wahrscheinlich nicht oder? will nur nochmal bestätigung meines denkens



Wie anders? Mehr so Duroluxmässig?
*
DU KANNST DOCH NICHT EINE FOX MIT EINER TOTEM VERGLEICHEN*


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juni 2011)

ich will doch nur wissen ob für eine fox 180mm das gleiche wie für eine 180mm totem für ein 07er torque gilt? Also ob die geo dadurch auch so angenehmer wird wie durch eine totem und ob der rahmen dadurch nich zu stark belastet wird oder sowas...


warum nicht?


----------



## FreerideNRW (1. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich will doch nur wissen ob für eine fox 180mm das gleiche wie für eine 180mm totem für ein 07er torque gilt? Also ob die geo dadurch auch so angenehmer wird wie durch eine totem und ob der rahmen dadurch nich zu stark belastet wird oder sowas...
> 
> 
> warum nicht?



Welche Einbauhöhe hat die Totem/Fox?


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juni 2011)

fox van 180: 56,5cm (Achsmitte bis Schaftanfang) und totem glaub ich auch.


----------



## han-sch (1. Juni 2011)

ich hoff mal ihr könnt mir helfen..
  ich fahr die ganze zeit an meinem torque (2011er) hinten die 203er scheiben die von canyon schon drauf ist, habe mir jetzt aber eine 185er gekauft und die sollte laut canyon ja ohne adapter passen.. was sie aber nicht macht. Die scheibe sitzt auf dem bremssattel auf, d.h. die scheibe ist zu groß.
  kann es sein dass es für die code oder allgemein für avid diese unterlegscheiben mit unterschiedlichen stärken gibt?
  oder könnte evtl. jemand ein foto hochladen auf dem man eine 185er scheibe hinten montiert sieht?
schon mal danke im voraus und ich hoffe ich hab mich klar genug ausgedrückt


----------



## FreerideNRW (1. Juni 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> ich hoff mal ihr könnt mir helfen..
> ich fahr die ganze zeit an meinem torque (2011er) hinten die 203er scheiben die von canyon schon drauf ist, habe mir jetzt aber eine 185er gekauft und die sollte laut canyon ja ohne adapter passen.. was sie aber nicht macht. Die scheibe sitzt auf dem bremssattel auf, d.h. die scheibe ist zu groß.
> kann es sein dass es für die code oder allgemein für avid diese unterlegscheiben mit unterschiedlichen stärken gibt?
> oder könnte evtl. jemand ein foto hochladen auf dem man eine 185er scheibe hinten montiert sieht?
> schon mal danke im voraus und ich hoffe ich hab mich klar genug ausgedrückt



 na klar brauchst du einen anderen Adapter


----------



## han-sch (1. Juni 2011)

dann hab ich da wohl was falsch verstanden.. weil ich mein mal auf der canyon seite gelesen zu haben dass man 180er/185er scheiben ohne adapter fahren kann, weil auf dem von canyon verbauten adapter steht 180 drauf, aber original wird von canyon ja eine 200er verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Juni 2011)

@ franken_biker: Du brauchst zwei 2,5mm dicke Unterlegscheiben, da der Rahmen bei Montage ohne Adapter für 180mm Scheiben ausgelegt ist.
(90 mm + 2,5 mm) *2 = 185 mm


Von meinem Torque gibts auch News: 



Morgen wird sich zeigen, wie sich der ISX6 im Vergleich zu Vivid Coil und Dhx Air im 2010er Torque schlägt.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## han-sch (2. Juni 2011)

@ Kalle Blomquist: danke


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Juni 2011)

Da ich mich in meinem Torque für den Evolver entschieden habe, ohne den Vivid je eingebaut zu haben, steht ein neuer RC2 zum Verkauf:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383649


----------



## cbrmicha (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute feststellen müssen das die Verschraubung der unteren Schwinge (rechts über Tretlager) abgeschert ist.
Kann sich jemand erklären wie es dazu kommen konnte.


----------



## bells0 (3. Juni 2011)

I went with the offset bushings i mentioned earlier. Got a 2mm offset each end. 

Not sure how much slacker or lower the bike is, but it seemed to rail berms quicker on it's first outing!!



Before:







After:


----------



## -Soulride- (4. Juni 2011)

There are 3mm offest-bushings aswell if I remember correctly. Did you go for 2mm each because of the tire clearance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. Juni 2011)

ich hab meinem torque eine neue zweifach kurbel gegönnt und gleich einen kefübashguard also den für die trägerplate montiert. 
jetzt steht der umwerfer ca. 1-1,5cm über dem größten kettenblatt (davor fiel es nicht so auf) wie kann ich den umwerfer nachstellen?
schaut ein bisschen ******* aus 

bzw. springt die kette zur seite runter wenn ich keinen bashguard fahre? hab grad keine gabel da um es auszuprobieren -.-


----------



## bells0 (4. Juni 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> There are 3mm offest-bushings aswell if I remember correctly. Did you go for 2mm each because of the tire clearance?



The guy that makes them reckoned 2mm was the max he could do for my size bushings (M8 x 22.2mm @ 12.7)


----------



## Icebreaker81 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht wurde die Frage schonmal gestellt, aber ist gerade wichtig und bedarf einer schnellen Antwort...*.

kann ich das Torque mit dem THULE 591 Dachträger mit der Kralle irgendwo am Unterrohr / Rahmen **befestigen?* 

Wenn ja wo?

ich sehe keine Möglichkeit aufgrund des Dämpfers / Feder etc.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja sogar ein Bild...

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus...
Fahr ein Rockzone!

Gruß ICE


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe, soll das Bike am unterrohr geklemmt werden...
ist blöd,dass der halter keinen drehbaren kopf hat, so wie ich das jetzt auf bildern erkennen kann, wird das mit nem torqoe wohl nicht gehn


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2011)

ich weiß nicht welchen ständer wir haben aber von thule gibt es so ein rohr das zwischen vorbau und sattelstütze gespannt wird und daran kann man dann die kralle befestigen.

hat noch jemand ne idee wie ich den abstand von umwerfer kettenblatt änder?


----------



## Icebreaker81 (5. Juni 2011)

@chilla
Das geht aber nicht bei dem Dachträgersystem von dem ProRide591 das geht nur bei der AHK! :-(


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2011)

sorry bin noch nen bisschen müde 

hier mal nen foto von der kurbel mit directmountbashguard und dem *RIESEN* Abstand zwischen Kettenblatt und Umwerfer


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich will doch nur wissen ob für eine fox 180mm das gleiche wie für eine 180mm totem für ein 07er torque gilt? Also ob die geo dadurch auch so angenehmer wird wie durch eine totem und ob der rahmen dadurch nich zu stark belastet wird oder sowas...


Überleg mal... gleiche Einbaulänge, gleiche Bauart (Singlecrown), gleicher Federweg - was soll da denn für die Geometrie und die Rahmenbelastung anders sein?? 




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Morgen wird sich zeigen, wie sich der ISX6 im Vergleich zu Vivid Coil und Dhx Air im 2010er Torque schlägt.


Und...? 




_chilla_ schrieb:


> jetzt steht der umwerfer ca. 1-1,5cm über dem größten kettenblatt (davor fiel es nicht so auf) wie kann ich den umwerfer nachstellen?


Das ist völlig normal, ist bei mir auch so (fällt nur durch den Bashguard weniger auf). Gegenfrage: wie denkst du, sollte man einen direkt am Rahmen montierten E-Type Umwerfer in der Höhe verstellen können?  (das Bisschen Luft bei der einen der beiden Schrauben mal außer Acht gelassen). Schalte einfach mal aufs kleine Blatt, dann siehst du, dass das gar nicht möglich ist...




_chilla_ schrieb:


> bzw. springt die kette zur seite runter wenn ich keinen bashguard fahre?


Also bei 2-fach (ohne starre Führung oben) würde ich nie ohne Bash fahren. Kann vermutlich auch gutgehen, aber WENN dir mal die Kette nach aussen abfliegt und du schön mit Kraft in die Pedale trittst, möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken... 




Icebreaker81 schrieb:


> ...das geht nur bei der *AHK!* :-(


Das ist auch der einzige Ort außen an einem Fahrzeug, wo man ein Fahrrad befestigen sollte  Ein Torque aufs Dach wuchten - nicht dein Ernst, oder...? Zu deiner Frage ansich: Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, müsste es *theoretisch* am Unterrohr in Tretlagernähe gehen.


----------



## Icebreaker81 (6. Juni 2011)

@smubob
Klar ist das mein Ernst...ob ich nun den Outride nehme oder den Proride.... wo ist da der Unterschied? Beide müssen doch aufs Dach. Noch habe ich genug Kraft um so ein Bike hochzuheben....mit nem Kleinen Schemel gehts noch besser 

Keine Müdikeit vorschützen, oder wie war das? 

Ich habe eben keine andere Möglichkeit...eine AHK wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, aber ich habe keine und ich werde mir keine für knappe 800 anbringen lassen...ne ne....das ist mir dann zuviel des Guten.

Aber recht hast du schon...Spass sieht anders aus...


----------



## Michael140 (6. Juni 2011)

Spaß hat hab ich mit dem heckklappenträger am t5 ;0) 
Da passen ohne Probleme drei torques drauf. Aber warum kostet es 800 Euro um eine AHK anzubauen. Das geht mit etwas Geschick auch deutlich günstiger. 
@ Kalle
Wo bleibt dein Fahrtbericht. Ich hatte das Angebot bei crc zu spät gesehen und stehe auf salz in meinen Wunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Morgen wird sich zeigen, wie sich der ISX6 im Vergleich zu Vivid Coil und Dhx Air im 2010er Torque schlägt.
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Von CRC nehm ich an. Wann hast'n den bestellt? Ich hab am 22.5. bestellt und warte immer noch auf Post... :-/


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juni 2011)

Servus,
um auf den versprochenen Fahrbericht des neuen Evolver ISX6 im new Torque zu kommen: das Teil fährt sich sehr gut!





Ich habe nun den Vergleich zwischen Fox DHX Air 5, Rock Shox Vivid Coil 2011 M tune und Manitou Evolver IX6. 

Der Evolver funktioniert wesentlich besser als der DHX Air, da er nicht so krass durch den Federweg rauscht. Man muss sich lange Zeit mit dem richtigen Setup auseinandersetzen und sich an den Sound des Dämpfers gewöhnen - aber dann funktioniert er astrein. 

Den Piggy Bag fahre ich mit 120? Psi auf Stufe 4, also auf komplett kleiner Kammer. Lowspeed Druckstufe habe ich nur ein bisschen reingedreht und highspeed fast komplett. Ich denk, mit mehr Druck im Piggy kann ich die Highspeed Druckstufe auch wieder weiter rausnehmem. Zugstufe fahre ich fast komplett offen. Kommt mir ein wenig überdämpft vor - muss ich nochmal schauen.

Das Rad lässt sich nun schön aktiv fahren und klebt dennnoch gut am Boden. An einen Stahlfederdämpfer kommt der Evolver zwar noch nicht heran - die Performance ist aber dennoch für einen Luftdämpfer mehr als gut.




Die Buchsen wiegen 5g pro Paar, also 10g on top.

Eventuell liefere ich demnächst noch ein paar Infos zum Manitou Revox im neuen Torque nach 

Grüße
Kalle

PS: Lieferzeit waren gut 1 1/2 Wochen. Freitag hatte ich bestellt und Dienstag kamen die Dämpfer, Mittwoch die Buchsen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

Icebreaker81 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben keine andere Möglichkeit...eine AHK wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, aber ich habe keine und ich werde mir keine für knappe 800 anbringen lassen...ne ne....das ist mir dann zuviel des Guten.
> 
> Aber recht hast du schon...Spass sieht anders aus...


Kommt ganz auf das Auto und dessen Alter an... beim alten Peugeot meiner Freundin haben wir die AHK inkl. E-Satz selbst eingebaut - Kosten: knapp über 100 Euro und ein guter halber Tag Arbeit.
Die Machbarkeit von "Torque aufm Dach" habe ich nicht angezweifelt  mir wärs einfach nur zu umständlich, wenn ich weiß, dass es deutlich lässiger geht. Zumal ich egal wie kein Rad aufm Dach transportieren würde, dann lieber zerlegen, bis es in eine Handtasche passt 




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Man muss sich lange Zeit mit dem richtigen Setup auseinandersetzen und sich an den Sound des Dämpfers gewöhnen - aber dann funktioniert er astrein.


Das Grundsetup ist eigentlich recht simpel, finde ich. Druckstufen auf 0, Vol auf 1, Piggy auf Startwert 75psi und dann Sag einstellen - das ergibt auf jeden Fall schonmal ein gut fahrbares Erst-Setup. Für mich war das sogar schon recht nah am Optimum, den Druck im Piggy habe ich noch reduziert auf ca. 65 und Druckstufen wie Vol eigentlich meistens komplett offen. Je nach Einsatz nach Bedarf etwas LS-Druckstufe oder Vol zugedreht, das funktionierte für mich astrein.
Ja, die Zugstufe stöhnt wie ne "alte Italienerin"  ( -> eine alte MZ Gabel ist gemeint...)




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Zugstufe fahre ich fast komplett offen. Kommt mir ein wenig überdämpft vor - muss ich nochmal schauen.


Wilkommen in der Welt von Manitou  ...dort ist Schnecken-Zugstufe "normal". Ich fahre/fuhr bei jedem Manitou Teil die Zugstufe (fast) komplett offen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Juni 2011)

hey leute,ich suche nach einer neuen bremsanlage,sie sollte sehr sehr sehr griffig sein und nicht überteuert daherkommen.ich fahre aber hope scheiben mit 183mm durchmesser (der optik wegen  ) könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
die gustav fällt ja raus wegen den maßen bzw. magura generell.
danke im voraus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Juni 2011)

Servus Kevin,

ich kann dir definitiv die 2011er Avid Code R Bremsen ans Herz legen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## anulu (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. Da meine Kettenblätter ziemlich runtergerockt sind und mein Umwerfer halb abfliegt dachte ich mir, wenn ich den Umwerfer wieder befestige bau ich gleich auf 2-fach um und montiere die Canyon-Kettenführung an meinem Torque.

Sind die Kettenblätter eines Torque Es7 von 2009   22/32/44 ? Wollte ein neues 22er Kettenblatt und ein 36er montieren. Den 3-fach Umwerfer weller immoment dran ist kann ich ja ohne Probleme weiterverwenden oder? und einfach nicht mehr in die höchste Stufe schalten?!

Gruß Maddin


----------



## fishbone121 (7. Juni 2011)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> die gustav fällt ja raus wegen den maßen bzw. magura generell.



warum?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf das Auto und dessen Alter an... beim alten Peugeot meiner Freundin haben wir die AHK inkl. E-Satz selbst eingebaut - Kosten: knapp über 100 Euro und ein guter halber Tag Arbeit.
> Die Machbarkeit von "Torque aufm Dach" habe ich nicht angezweifelt  mir wärs einfach nur zu umständlich, wenn ich weiß, dass es deutlich lässiger geht. Zumal ich egal wie kein Rad aufm Dach transportieren würde, dann lieber zerlegen, bis es in eine Handtasche passt
> 
> 
> ...


Servus Smbubob,

findest du, das Setup ist beim ISX6 schnell gefunden?
Ich musste da schon ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Bei 85kg reichen 75 Psi wohl nicht, denke ich. Demnächst geht es wieder in den park - dann kann ich noch ein bisschen am Druck im Piggy rumspielen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## -Soulride- (7. Juni 2011)

Bissl runter wirst mit dem Druck denk ich noch können, der Evolver scheint die tolle Angewohnheit zu haben im Stand durchzusacken wie nix, auf dem Trail aber dann auf wundersame Weise nicht durchzuschlagen. Also scheinbar genau andersrum als beim DHX. Mir isses allerdings so rum lieber =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. Juni 2011)

anulu: du musst den umwerfer über die einstellschraube für das höchste kettenblatt sperren (schraube ganz rein)

ich hab heute meine gabel von toxo mit neuer krone/schaft wieder bekommen doch der konus ist zwar aufgeschlagen doch kann man ihn mit ein bisschen druck nachoben schieben (auch wieder runter) geht das klar oder ham die mir meinen konus getötet? der steuersatz hat kein spiel wenn man die gabel einbaut


----------



## RolfK (7. Juni 2011)

Moins

könnte mal einer der Trailflow-Fahrer vom '11er Modell an der Floatgabel den Abstand zwischen Oberkante Dust Wipern bis zur Gabelbrücke messen? Habe heute einen Service durchgeführt und habe gleichzeitig einen anderen Federwegsspacer eingebaut, um das Bike probehalber noch 10mm weiter abzusenken. Leider habe ich das Messen vorm Umbau versäumt und so rein nach dem Sitzgefühl hat sich rein gar nichts verändert.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Nexic (7. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Habe heute einen Service durchgeführt und habe gleichzeitig einen anderen Federwegsspacer eingebaut, um das Bike probehalber noch 10mm weiter abzusenken. Leider habe ich das Messen vorm Umbau versäumt und so rein nach dem Sitzgefühl hat sich rein gar nichts verändert.



Hm? Wie funktioniert dieser Spacer?

Also ich kenn nur Spacer die den tatsächlich nutzbaren Federweg einschränken. Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## anulu (7. Juni 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> anulu: du musst den umwerfer über die einstellschraube für das höchste kettenblatt sperren (schraube ganz rein)



Heisst die "L" Schraube ganz reindrehen nehm ich an. Dann lässt sich aber der Umwerfer doch trozdem noch nach oben drücken.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. Juni 2011)

probier mal die H ich kenn die bezeichnungen nicht die sind immer unter ner staubsschicht versteckt.

hab grad mal geschaut ist die H kommt ja auch von HiGH die Low ist ja für die Begrenzung nach unten


----------



## anulu (7. Juni 2011)

Jou habse ma ganz reingedreht... aber der Umwerfer lässt sich trozdem nach oben bewegen. Die Schraube is doch meines Wissens nach nur zum genauen ausrichten des Umwerfers da oder nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (7. Juni 2011)

Kann mir nochmal wer sagen warum keine magura an nem torque?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. Juni 2011)

oder um den umwerfer auf 2 fach zu bringen womit drückst du den nach oben? der schalthebel dürfte nicht genügend spannung aufs seil bekommen für ein erneutes einrasten

kann mir noch jemand was zu meiner gabelkonussache sagen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> findest du, das Setup ist beim ISX6 schnell gefunden?
> Ich musste da schon ein bisschen rumprobieren.
> 
> Bei 85kg reichen 75 Psi wohl nicht, denke ich. Demnächst geht es wieder in den park - dann kann ich noch ein bisschen am Druck im Piggy rumspielen


Ja, bei mir war es so  Ich fahre halt auch gern recht dezente Dämpfung, da war das fast klar.
Beim ISX-4 in meinem alten (VPP-)Rahmen war das Setup nicht so leicht, da habe ich ewig rumgedoktert. Lag aber daran, dass der Hinterbau schei$$e war 

75psi vielleicht nicht, aber 120 müssen vermutlich auch nicht sein. Probier mal etwas mehr Hauptkammerdruck (nur ~5psi) und etwas weniger zugedrehte Dämpfung, dürfte sich vermutlich agiler anfühlen  ...ist natürlich Geschmacksache.




anulu schrieb:


> Jou habse ma ganz reingedreht... aber der Umwerfer lässt sich trozdem nach oben bewegen. Die Schraube is doch meines Wissens nach nur zum genauen ausrichten des Umwerfers da oder nich?


Dann sollte er aber normal nicht mehr aufs große Blatt gehen - ist jedenfalls bei meinem SLX so. Die Schrauben haben mit dem Ausrichten gar nichts zu tun, die stellen nur den oberen bzw. unteren mechanischen Anschlag für den maximal möglichen Bewegungsumfang ein.


@ chilla: lässt er sich auf dem Sitz drehen? Wenn ja siehts schlecht aus...


----------



## thomas79 (8. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal wer sagen warum keine magura an nem torque?



Magura geht schon, nur die Gustl ist hinten problematisch auf Grund der PM-Aufnahme, da müsste man auf 210er-Scheiben gehen.


----------



## fishbone121 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ne Louise 2010 mit 203 Scheibe an meinem torque hinten und iwie liegt im stand der
äußere Bremsbelag auf der Scheibe auf?!?


----------



## monkey10 (8. Juni 2011)

WINKELSTEUERSATZ?

Hat noch keiner im neuen Torque einen Winkelsteuersatz (z.B. Cane Creek Angelset) probiert? Ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel würde mich im Alpinist (2011) nicht stören, der Umbau der Talas von 170 auf 180 scheint jedenfalls teuerer zu sein...

So nebenbei reichen mir die 170mm FW und durch den Einbau eines Winkelsteuersatzes würde sich bei flacheren LW die Front (Stack) und das Tretlager nicht heben sondern sogar senken. Das würde der Bergauf- und Bergab-Performance auch noch etwas erweitern.

Oder habe ich etwas übersehen, dass gegen die Kompatibilität des Angelsets im "New Torque" spricht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Louise 2010 mit 203 Scheibe an meinem torque hinten und iwie liegt im stand der äußere Bremsbelag auf der Scheibe auf?!?


Bei meiner The One ist es der innere...  der verfi**te äußere Kolben will ums verrecken nicht freiwillig dauerhaft weiter rauskommen.  Habe schon die gängige Praxis (Kolben rausdrücken, mit Silikonfett gleitfähig machen, Kolben symmetrisch ausrichten) probiert, aber ohne dauerhaften Erfolg. Der Druckpunkt ist damit natürlich völlig im Eimer - tolle Wurst...  Überlege daher auch schon ne ganze Weile, das Teil rauszuwerfen.




monkey10 schrieb:


> der Umbau der Talas von 170 auf 180 scheint jedenfalls teuerer zu sein...


...wenn man die Gabel dafür zur Toxoholics-Apotheke schickt? 




monkey10 schrieb:


> Oder habe ich etwas übersehen, dass gegen die Kompatibilität des Angelsets im "New Torque" spricht?


Leider ja... das Torque hat unten ein VOLLintegriertes Lager, d.h. das Lager sitzt direkt in einem passend ausgefrästen Sitz im Steuerrohr - ohne zusätzliche Lagerschale. Und ohne diese geht in Sachen Angleset nichts.

Das ist auch genau der Grund, warum ich mir den Act mit dem Umbau meiner Lyrik gegeben habe, mehr als 160mm bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht, aber ich wollte eben den Winkel flacher haben.


----------



## anulu (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann sollte er aber normal nicht mehr aufs große Blatt gehen - ist jedenfalls bei meinem SLX so. Die Schrauben haben mit dem Ausrichten gar nichts zu tun, die stellen nur den oberen bzw. unteren mechanischen Anschlag für den maximal möglichen Bewegungsumfang ein.



Alles klar dann liegts daran, dasser nich mehr richtig fest is un sowieso falsch eingestellt. 

Vielen Dank an alle für die Aufklärung!


----------



## fishbone121 (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei meiner The One ist es der innere...  der verfi**te äußere Kolben will ums verrecken nicht freiwillig dauerhaft weiter rauskommen.  Habe schon die gängige Praxis (Kolben rausdrücken, mit Silikonfett gleitfähig machen, Kolben symmetrisch ausrichten) probiert, aber ohne dauerhaften Erfolg. Der Druckpunkt ist damit natürlich völlig im Eimer - tolle Wurst...  Überlege daher auch schon ne ganze Weile, das Teil rauszuwerfen.


was überlegst du dir dann zu holen, was passen könnte? 
Glaubst du ne Avid Code oder ne Shimano Saint Bremse passt so, dass alles bestens ist?


----------



## xander_v (8. Juni 2011)

ich hatte eine saint, dann eine the one und nun wieder eine saint.
die saint ist einfach viel nutzerfreundlicher, sei es vom einstellen das die scheiben nicht schleifen bis zum entlüften und der dichtungsmembran am bremsgriff.
ist zwar eine ganze ecke schwerer aber das gewicht nehme ich gerne mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (8. Juni 2011)

k.
verkaufst du deine 1. saint?


----------



## xander_v (8. Juni 2011)

die ist leider schon weg


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> was überlegst du dir dann zu holen, was passen könnte?


Wenn ich das mal wüsste... Saint wäre eine Option, oder eben doch wieder eine Hope (Tech M4 oder Tech V2), vielleicht auch einfach eine Elixir. Bin noch sehr unschlüssig... würde die The One eigentlich gerne behalten, denn wenn sie funktioniert, funktioniert sie bestens.


----------



## Kev_in (8. Juni 2011)

wie funktioniert die saint? also vom druckpunkt und bremskraft? ist die besser wie ne elixir cr?


----------



## xander_v (8. Juni 2011)

ich hatte mal eine elixir und die saint ist schon bissiger, auch als die the one.
der druckpunkt ist ähnlich einer elixir, nicht so hart wie der von der the one aber doch etwas härter als der eine elixir.
und funktionieren tut sie sehr gut.
bisher meine bremse mit den wenigsten problemen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> der druckpunkt ist ähnlich einer elixir, nicht so hart wie der von der the one aber doch etwas härter als der eine elixir.


Das sind so Vergleiche, die nur bedingt Sinn machen... gerade bei Bremsen ist die Streuung in Sachen Druckpunkt etc. immens. Ich finde den Druckpunkt meiner The One weit entfernt von hart (auch wenn sie richtig funktioniert(e)). Meine Erfahrung war, dass das z. B. bei einer Juicy der Fall ist, wobei es sicher Juicies gibt, bei denen der Druckpunkt weicher ist als bei meiner The One


----------



## Kev_in (8. Juni 2011)

danke für die antworten
ich hab meine elixir erst neu entlüftet sodass der druckpunkt relativ gut war aber ich bin dann letztes Wochenende gestürzt und dann war der druckpunkt wieder total weich und ich muss den hebel sehr weit ziehen bis sie zumacht 
kann das sein das die dann irgendwo undicht ist?


----------



## xander_v (8. Juni 2011)

gut,
ich kann nur das vergleichen was ich schon am rad hatte und das sind eben immer nur einzelne exemplare.
undicht ist da glaube nix, das hatte ein freund auch mal gehabt.
nach dem entlüften war dann alles wie vorher.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ chilla: lässt er sich auf dem Sitz drehen? Wenn ja siehts schlecht aus...



hab ich noch nicht probiert denke aber eher nicht lässt sich nur mit nen bisschen kraft hochdrücken :/ nen neuer steuersatz wäre wieder so ne unsinnige anschaffung wenn der alte noch super in ordnung ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Also wenn er sich nicht verdrehen lässt, sollte es ok sein. Geschlitzte Konusse (Konüsse? Konen? Koni? Kona? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) gehen ja auch leicht (meistens per Hand) wieder runter. Nur verdrehen ist schlecht, dann kann der Schaft Schaden nehmen.


----------



## fishbone121 (8. Juni 2011)

is ne saint bissiger als ne Code? 
ich schaffs inzwischen bei meiner Louise fast gar nich mehr den Reifen komplett während der Fahrt zu blockieren. Im stand is alles supi. Im Fahren geht dann nix mehr. Ich kann sogar mit viel Kraft den Hebel bis an den Lenker ziehen. Muss ich entlüften und neu befüllen oder kann das daran liegen, dass der äußere Bremsbelag schon iwie an der Scheibe im Normalzustand anliegt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Also zum blockieren kriege ich beide Räder während der Fahrt, das ist nicht mein Problem. Der Druckpunkt ist aber völlig verschwunden -> große Handkraft, schei$$e zu dosieren. Das kommt genau dadurch, dass der eine Belag schon im Ruhezustand anliegt, denn da wird beim bremsen die Scheibe von diesem Belag/Kolben erstmal zur Seite gedrückt, bis der andere Belag weit genug entgegen gekommen ist.

Ne Saint bin ich noch nie gefahren... aber die Code ist schon sehr giftig, mir fast etwas zu arg.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (8. Juni 2011)

Hey Fishbone,
ich weiß ja nicht wie alt deine Louise ist. Aber ich hab ne Louise FR von 2004 und die gibt definitiv den Geist auf. Genau wie du beschrieben hast: Hebel bis zum Griff durchziehbar. Entlüften bringt nur kurzzeitig ein bisschen was. Beim entlüften ist mit aufgefallen, dass die Gummimembran unkontrolliert im Ausgleichsbehälter rumfährt. Da stimmt was nicht! Ein Kumpel hat mit etwa dem gleichen Baujahr ähnliche Probleme: halt keine Bremskraft mehr. Dabei waren die Dinger ja echt ma erste Sahne...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Kaputt, wech damit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenn die so alt ist, muss man vielleicht einfach mal ein paar Dichtungen wechseln...? (wenn du sie behalten willst) Hat bei meiner alten Hope auch Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (9. Juni 2011)

Kann er sich aber auch direkt ne neue Kaufen...
Irgendwann sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach von manchen Dingen verabschieden, zumindest was Bremsen anbelangt.
Sicherheit geht vor!
Greetzz,
Der Frosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Kann er sich aber auch direkt ne neue Kaufen...
> *Irgendwann sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach von manchen Dingen verabschieden, zumindest was Bremsen anbelangt.*
> Sicherheit geht vor!
> Greetzz,
> Der Frosch




Word  ...
nur...

- 3 jahre alter Citroen Berlingo: Beläge gehen hinten nicht mehr richtig zurück
- 3 Jahre alte Formula theOne: bremst wie neu (d.h. regelmäßig Druckpunktverlust wegen zu geringem Ölstand alternativ blockieren bei neuen Belägen wegen zu hohem Ölstand )
- LousieFR von 2004: bremst einwandfrei (taugt nur nicht für Freeride)
- LouiseFR von 2007: bremst einwandfrei (ist wie die alte einfach zu schwach)
- Avid Juicy von 2007: bremst, aber die Beläge stellen nicht mehr zurück und bei Schleifbremsung bergab geht der Hebel langsam zum Lenker (im Stand alles ok)...

Ich glaub, es ist fast Glückssache, welche Bremse zuverlässig gut ist. Wenn die schon neu defekt sind (wie bei Formula erlebt oder bei Elixir gesehen...)...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2011)

Habe zwar gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gefunden! Wie sind denn die Anzugs Drehmomente für das Torque 09( besonders der Hinterbau+Dämpferaufnahme)?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es ist fast Glückssache, welche Bremse zuverlässig gut ist.


Genau das meinte ich 10 Postings weiter oben. Ist schon irgendwie traurig


----------



## xander_v (9. Juni 2011)

bei der elixir war es doch nur am anfang so das sie undicht war, oder?
bisher hatte ich bei bremsen fast immer glück, außer bei der the one.
die kam mit undichter membran an und das bei beiden bremshebeln, wurde aber innerhalb von 3tagen mit hin- und rückversand zu formula getauscht.
auf jedenfall war der service 1te sahne!


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Juni 2011)

So schlecht geht die Elixir eigentlich nicht. Hatte mit meiner bisher keine Probleme, Kolben stellen sich zurück, undicht is nix. Bremsleistung ist ordentlich. 
Nur an der Nordkette würd ich mir eine richtige Downhill-Bremse wünschen, da muss ich ab der hälfte schon ordentlich drücken. Is aber auch richtig steil, das bringt denk ich jede normale Bremse an ihre Grenze. Ansonsten hats bis jetz immer gereicht.


----------



## xander_v (9. Juni 2011)

ich war mit meiner elixir auch sehr zufrieden, undicht war bei mir auch nix.
nur bei den ersten modellen der elixir sollen einige undicht gewesen sein, das ist aber schon etwas her.
mittlerweile hört man das auch fast nicht mehr.


----------



## fishbone121 (9. Juni 2011)

Also meine Louise ist von 2010 Und ich fahr sie seit nem halben Jahr.... Entlüftet und neu befüllt wurde noch nix. uberlege aber auch mir ne 4kolben Bremse zu holen oder sowas...


----------



## Kev_in (9. Juni 2011)

weis jemand wie die funktionieren?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-PM-poliert-Mod.html


----------



## thomas79 (9. Juni 2011)

Am Hebel ziehen und man wird wie von Geisterhand langsamer!


----------



## fishbone121 (9. Juni 2011)

gar nicht.


> Am Hebel ziehen und man wird wie von Geisterhand langsamer!


hätte ich als 2. geantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kev_in (9. Juni 2011)

und die formula mega? wie ist die?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juni 2011)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> hey leute,ich suche nach einer neuen bremsanlage,sie sollte sehr sehr sehr griffig sein und nicht überteuert daherkommen


Avid Code R, ca. 220 Euro für Komplettset inkl. Scheiben.
Auf die hab ich auch gewechselt heuer, wollte mehr Standfestigkeit als bei der Elixir CR zuvor. (78kg)

Teurer, schwerer, aber - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - noch kraftvoller wär sonst die Saint. Ob auch noch standfester, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Kev_in (9. Juni 2011)

wo gibts die fÃ¼r 220â¬?


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. Juni 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...03mm-grau.html?uin=kcallnq1b81sfuc6un4u5s3lq0


----------



## Siggi81 (9. Juni 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26184?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe zwar gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gefunden! Wie sind denn die Anzugs Drehmomente für das Torque 09( besonders der Hinterbau+Dämpferaufnahme)?


Ich Zitiere mich mal selbst. Hat denn keiner eine Antwort? Wollte Moregn mein Bike ein bishen auf vordermann bringen.


----------



## Michael140 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen von der cr auf die Saint gewechselt. Ein Traum!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2011)

Kev_in schrieb:


> weis jemand wie die funktionieren?
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-PM-poliert-Mod.html


Den Tip hatte ich letztens schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet. Funktionieren gut, hat ein Kumpel an seinem 2007er Torque, da war sie auch original dran. Nicht unbedingt was für 1000Hm Abfahrten, aber sehr solide. BTW: die K24 (falls noch verfügbar) ist billiger und technisch im Prinzip identisch...


Wenn ich meiner The One nicht irgenwie durch Wunderheilung noch Manieren beibringen kann, wird es wohl auf eine Saint oder eine Tech M4 rauslaufen. Die Saint wird wohl komplett ca. 340 kosten (wenn jemand ne billigere Quelle weiß...?) und ist leider je 100g schwerer als die The One  Die M4 würde um die 400 kosten, mit Stahlscheiben knapp drunter, mit Floatings knapp drüber, das Gewicht wäre vergleichbar mit der The One. Eigentlich hätte ich von der M4 ja am liebsten die schwarze Special Edition, aber die ist nochmal teurer als die eh schon nicht billige Standard Version


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juni 2011)

Saint Bremse kann ich sehr empfehlen. Wirklich stressfrei, manchmal laut  Aber nicht die Shimano SM-RT79L Scheiben (203mm) dazu nehmen. Die rubbeln durch die großen Löcher 6mal pro Umdehung. Gibt's einen eigenen Rubbel-Fred dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ... Rubbel-Fred ...


Klingt irgendwie schweinisch  Ich habe die Bezeichnungen nicht im Kopf... ich hätte intuitiv die XT Stahl-Scheiben genommen:







Aber...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich meiner The One nicht irgenwie durch Wunderheilung noch Manieren beibringen kann...


genau das habe ich heute zusammen mit dem (einzigen) Schrauber meines Vertrauens in Angriff genommen. Haben sie entlüftet und die Kolben so perfekt wie möglich symmetrisch ausgerichtet, bisher bremst sie wieder brutal gut und mit einem herrlichen Druckpunkt - wäre nur zu hoffen, dass es so bleibt. Ist quasi die letzte Gnadenfrist für die The One.

Habe das Bike auch schonmal etwas abgespeckt, damit es die 16kg Marke nicht durchbricht, falls die doch noch massiv schwerere Saint dran kommt 
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC (-60g)
- Tretlager: Shimano XTR (-14g) ...Hauptgrund: das alte 08/15 Billigteil hatte massiv Spiel
- Pedale: NS Bikes Aerial Pro (-18g) ...Hauptgrund: die Sudpin III sind einfach zu schmal für 5.10 Treter 
Neues Gesamtgewicht: 15,8kg


----------



## wartool (11. Juni 2011)

Servus

da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht den ganzen  Fred hier lesen möchte habe ich eine Frage:

mir ist eben (zu spät) aufgefallen, dass ich zum Wechseln der Hinterradbremse an meinem Torque 2011 den Rockerarm "öffnen" muss, oder die Leitung am Sattel abtrennen muss (scheidet aus - mag ich nicht und muss anders gehen).

Ich habe mir das Ganze eben  mal angeschaut... ich komme nicht ddrauf, wie ich das Teil bzw die 2 Teile getrennt bekomme.
Hat da jemand ne kurze Beschreibung? Oder gar ne Explosionszeichnung zu?

Hatte auf der Antriebsseite das Teil nicht abbekommen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich das SAG Meter und die Schraube, die die Gegenseite mit Lager hält raus.. das Lager der Gegenseite ebenso. Wie geht es weiter?
Es sieht so aus, als müsste man die linke Seite "Abdrücken" - aber das ist kein "normales Gewinde" denke ich - die Steigung ist nicht exakt metrisch.


----------



## Michael140 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte ein g.... Angebot fÃ¼r die Saint. Das paar 200â¬. Da musste ich sie einfach probieren. 

An der Verbindung sind zwei imbusschrauben. Die einfach Ã¶fnen und schon ist die schwinge geteilt. 
Beim bremsentausch habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die beiden Kugellager defekt habe. Hat jemand ne Quelle die nicht aus Koblenz kommt?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Juni 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Beim bremsentausch habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die beiden Kugellager defekt habe. Hat jemand ne Quelle die nicht aus Koblenz kommt?



wenn es standardlager sind, gibt's die bestimmt hier:
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/index.php

was sind denn für lager drin, wenn ich auch mal wechseln muss? (torque 2011)


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Juni 2011)

was für ne Bremsenaufnahme hat mein torque fr von 2007 hinteN? 
Is2000?


----------



## martin! (12. Juni 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein g.... Angebot für die Saint. Das paar 200. Da musste ich sie einfach probieren.
> 
> An der Verbindung sind zwei imbusschrauben. Die einfach öfnen und schon ist die schwinge geteilt.
> Beim bremsentausch habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die beiden Kugellager defekt habe. Hat jemand ne Quelle die nicht aus Koblenz kommt?




ui 200 dafür würd ich die glaube auch nehmen 
die elixir nervt mich

die 2 schräubchen hatte ich auch mal rausgedrecht aber da wollte sich die wippe nicht teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (12. Juni 2011)

die 2 Schräubchen warens. Oh mann.. wie peinlich, dass ich die übersehen habe..

DANKE!


----------



## Michael140 (12. Juni 2011)

Ist nicht peinlich! Ich wollte im halbdunkel schon die flex holen ;0)

Weiss einer welche Kugellager da verbaut sind? Dann könnte ich bestellen ohne zuvor zu demontieren. 
Heute wieder zwei schicke Trailrides mit der Saint. Hier hat mal jemand gesagt, dass er mehr grip aufbauen kann durch die Saint. Dieses subjektive Gefühl habe ich auch. Aber es ist wie mit dem Abs. Man fährt noch schneller und Gewinnt dadurch null Sicherheit hinzu.


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> was für ne Bremsenaufnahme hat mein torque fr von 2007 hinteN?
> Is2000?


kann mir bitte des nochmal jemand sagen. ist echt dringend!


----------



## xander_v (12. Juni 2011)

die pm aufnahme hinten haben glaube nur die torque rahmen ab 2010.
daher sollten die 2007er modelle is haben.


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Juni 2011)

k. danke. kann man das iwie erkennen?


----------



## xander_v (12. Juni 2011)

bei is werden die schrauben von der seite durchgesteckt und bei pm von oben.


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Juni 2011)

ok. danke


----------



## konahoss90 (13. Juni 2011)

Ist der Torque-Rahmen eigentlich für Doppelbrückengabeln freigegeben ? Steht hier bestimmt schon irgendwo, aber ich hab's nicht gefunden..


----------



## martin! (13. Juni 2011)

nein


----------



## fishbone121 (13. Juni 2011)

Ab 2010 offiziell. Davor kann Mans machen, ist aber nich von Canyon empfohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (13. Juni 2011)

würdet ihr eher zu ner elixir r oder ner teureren formula the one raten?


----------



## martin! (13. Juni 2011)

eine elixir werde ich mir so schnell nicht mehr kaufen.. zu der formula kann ich leider nichts weiter sagen.


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Ab 2010 offiziell. Davor kann Mans machen, ist aber nich von Canyon empfohlen



Jaja... die nun wieder!
  Die haben mir seinerzeit auch mehrfach erzählt, man könne ans FRX keine Hammerschmidt montieren. Und was is' draus geworden?
Hab's trotzdem probiert, hat gepasst und war eine der besten Investitionen, die ich beim Biken je getätigt habe!


----------



## -Soulride- (14. Juni 2011)

Nanu, wo steht dat denn?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (14. Juni 2011)

Wo ist da genau der Unterschied, ob jetzt eine "Normale" oder eine Doppelbrückengabel montiert ist? Hätt auch gern eine ...


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> würdet ihr eher zu ner elixir r oder ner teureren formula the one raten?


weder noch: SAINT!


----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

bei meiner runde grade hab ich festgestellt, dass meine wippe seitliches spiel hat. ich kann die nach links und rechts verschieben. das ganze wird begleitet von einem knacken 
die schraube, die rechts und links den konus mit dem lager hält ist allerdings noch fest und nicht losgerüttelt.

hatte schon jemand dieses problem bzw. weiss abhilfe?


----------



## fishbone121 (14. Juni 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> weder noch: SAINT!


ja wenn ichs mir leisten könnte, gerne


----------



## xander_v (14. Juni 2011)

ich hatte das problem auch schon!
die schrauben waren auch nicht locker, canyon gab als begründung aber trotzdem an das sie ausgeschlagen wären.
macht es bei dir auch klack wenn du das rad am sattelrohr festhälst und am rad hinten nach rechts und links wackelst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

ich hab die sitzstreben hin und hergeschoben. kommt wohl aufs selbe raus.

was hast du gegen das spiel gemacht?


----------



## xander_v (14. Juni 2011)

eingeschickt und gewartet. dank der post musste ich es sogar zweimal einschicken schraube anziehen hat nix genutzt


----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

och nee.. ich hab das bike letzten sommer schon einschicken müssen.. da wars dann 9 wochen weg. 
das wär übel...

was haben die denn gemacht und wie lange hat es gedauert?


----------



## xander_v (14. Juni 2011)

die haben die lager getauscht. gedauert hat es drei wochen und dann nochmal vier wegen der post.


----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

mh die lager sind an sich noch gut. die laufen rund und haben kein spiel. die haubtlager an der wippe zumindest.


----------



## xander_v (14. Juni 2011)

das habe ich bei mir auch gedacht.
sie haben auf den reparaturbericht geschrieben das sie ausgeachlagen wären. seit dem ist es auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ja wenn ichs mir leisten könnte, gerne



ein satz saints ist günstiger als the ones wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe ja inständig, dass ich es nicht wieder nach koblenz schicken muss... das ist immer eine katastrophe, dauert ewig und nacher sind immer neue macken im bike 

bei mir stand mal was vonwegen lager gesäubert und zusammen gesetzt.. das soll die reperatur gewesen sein.
in wirklickeit ist an der wippe gefräst und am rahmen geräumt worden


----------



## xander_v (14. Juni 2011)

ok das ist heftig!
schafft ja nicht gerade vertrauen.


----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

jou leider..


----------



## fishbone121 (14. Juni 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ein satz saints ist günstiger als the ones wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



hab für n Satz the ones 140 und für 203er Scheiben + Adapter nochmal 50. Kommt defintiv billiger als ne saint!


----------



## smithi80 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
weiss jemand die Gabelschaftlänge vom Alpinist? 

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ein satz saints ist günstiger als the ones wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


Würde ich aber auch behaupten!




fishbone121 schrieb:


> hab für n Satz the ones 140 und für 203er Scheiben + Adapter nochmal 50. Kommt defintiv billiger als ne saint!


Ein SATZ = 2 Stück Bremsen? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...

btw: bisher funzt meine wieder  Hoffentlich in 3 Wochen in der Schweiz auch noch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiss jemand die Gabelschaftlänge vom Alpinist?


Das hängt von der Rahmengröße ab... die Steuerrohrlänge ist bei den Größen S/M/L unterschiedlich, nämlich 125/135/145mm. Das untere Lager ist zero stack = 0, für das obere dürfte knapp 1cm dazukommen + 1,5cm Spacer + vom Foto geschätzte knapp 4cm Klemmhöhe des Vorbaus - 3mm. Ergibt je nach Größe also etwa 185/195/205mm +/- 5mm sag ich jetzt mal.


----------



## fishbone121 (15. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Würde ich aber auch behaupten!
> 
> 
> Ein SATZ = 2 Stück Bremsen? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> ...


  sind von 2008! ja ein SATZ! find ich is trotzdem noch ein schnäppchen  Die scheiben und adapter sind neu! für 50 zu kriegen! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...999&var=530026855492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
hier. auch ein schnäppchen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> find ich is trotzdem noch ein schnäppchen


Ja natürlich ist das ein Schnäppchen! Normal zahlt man für eine etwa so viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (15. Juni 2011)

kann man mit den scheiben überhaupt ne 08 the one fahrn? 
weil bei b-m gibts einmal die für 2009: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...emsscheiben-ORO-THE-ONE-MEGA-2009::7267.html4
und einmal die AB 2010: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...heiben-RX-Mega-The-One-R1-ab-2010::22036.html


?!?!? macht das n unterschied? die bei ebay sind nämlich glaub ich die ab 2010??


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, das kann man (also es funktioniert), aber die alten sind wohl deutlich besser. Viele Weightweenies haben auf die neuen Scheiben gewechselt und dann kurz drauf doch wieder die alten montiert...


----------



## fishbone121 (15. Juni 2011)

ok. danke. ich denke mir reichen die 2010 scheiben trotzdem...


----------



## tommyOO (15. Juni 2011)

Nabend,
hab bei meinem FRX festgestellt das bei harten Landungen am Hinterbau irgendwas schlägt,konnte es schon eingrenzen.Meine es kommt vom Schaltwerk. Hat einer ne Ahnung ob da was lose sein kann oder sich was verstellt hat?


----------



## Kev_in (16. Juni 2011)

was hast du fürn ein baujahr? ich hab ein 2010er bei mir schlägt auch immer was an vermute auch das es das schaltwerk ist hab ein Saint aber es könnte auch die kette sein


----------



## tommyOO (16. Juni 2011)

das neue 2011er mit Saint Schaltwerk. Ist ja komisch das du das gleiche auch hast.  Was kann mann denn alles einstellen am Schaltwerk?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs

sorry dass ich mich einfach so dazwischenquetsche mit meiner Frage, aber ich möchte mir ein Torque zulegen und beim kleinsten Modell für 2k (was meine Preisklasse wäre) sind mir 17,25 KG (HP Angabe) definitiv zuviel. Wollt fragen ob man das durch tausch der üblichen Verdächtigen (Lenker, Sattel, Klemme und Stütze, Vorbau Lenker, Kurbel etc) noch auf um die 15kg bringt oder ob sich hier ein Selbstaufbau lohnen würde ?

Beim Selbstaufbau würde mich ne 160er Lyrik schon reizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi 160 und 180mm ?

Vielen dank im Vorraus
Marco


----------



## kNiRpS (16. Juni 2011)

also du kannst durch das tauschen der teile definitiv noch gewicht sparen, aber die eigentlich schweren teile sind eben der dämpfer, gabel und kurbel. wenn du das alles austauscht musst dua aber auch wieder was drauflegen und es stellt sich die frage ob dann das trailflow nicht der bessere deal wäre.


----------



## wartool (16. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Wollt fragen ob man das durch tausch der üblichen Verdächtigen (Lenker, Sattel, Klemme und Stütze, Vorbau Lenker, Kurbel etc) noch auf um die 15kg bringt oder ob sich hier ein Selbstaufbau lohnen würde ?



Ich habe nachdem meine beiden anderen Räder geklaut wurden ein ähnliches Projekt am laufen.
Ich habe ein Torque 5.0 gekauft, um e komplett umzusüsten, und die Neuteile vom Rad zu verkaufen. Bisher läuft es sehr gut. Mit 15,5- 15,6 Kilo müsste ich inkl Pedalen und Reverb rauskommen, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.
Wenn Du mir deine Email via PN zukommen lässt kann ich Dir ne Art Tabelle schicken, die ich gebastelt habe, aus der sich Preis und Gewicht des fertigen Rades ziemlich genau erschließen lassen.

Mein (geplantes) Setup (muss noch auf Teile warten):

SLX 2 Fach Kurbel mit Tretlager rein 22/36/Bash wurde demontiert und ein halb so schwerer AM Schutzring aus Alu montiert.. der reicht mir...
Lyrik Uturn auf 170mm
Rocco Air TST - der normale kommt weg...
Bremsen sind gegen ne Code R getauscht wurden.
Reifen sind die 2ply runter und 1ply Ardent drauf
LRS gibt es nen leichteren.. was steht noch aus.. rechne mom mit 1900g
Vorbau und Lenker gehen wegen Sitzposition weg.. es kommt ein Carbonlenker und ein Superforce drauf.
Deore Kassette wurde gegen XT getauscht - Stichwort Alufreilauf!

Somit komme ich auf 15,5 Kilo und das für kanpp unter dem Preis eines Alpinisten.. inkl. Reverb und Pedalen, etc.. und habe das bike, das ich will.. keinen kompromiss, was die Ausstattung angeht.




mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Beim Selbstaufbau würde mich ne 160er Lyrik schon reizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi 160 und 180mm ?



wieso "nur" 160mm vorne? Dank der Hülsen, die du z.B. beim Kollegen Smubob beziehen kannst - wird aus ner 160er Uturn ne 170er... Fred findest Du im Bereich Techtalk.

Wirkliche Erfahrungen kann ich erst posten, wenn ich meine Gabel und nen anderen LRS habe.
Mit 2ply Pellen und über 17 kilo war es bisher kein zuckerschlecken meine Hausrunde mit kanpp 1000hmm zu fahren.. eigentlich war ich nach der hälfte schon platt.. aber das wird.. Kletterfähigkeit ist zwar trotz 180mm voll gegeben (komme zumindest alle Rampen hoch) - ist aber schon beschwerlich und man muss ich verdammt weit vorbeugen, um ein Aufbäumen zu verhindern.. aber es geht!!

Grüße
der chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (16. Juni 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ...ob dann das trailflow nicht der bessere deal wäre.



Wär jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen, wenn man die Hammersmidt versetzt
 und gegen eine normale Kurbel ersetzt hat man schon einiges gespart.

Leider ist das Trailflow für 2011 schon ausverkauft.

Wenn dus nicht eilig hast kannst du ja auf die 2012er Modellreihe warten.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Juni 2011)

Eilig habe ich es nicht, nein.
 Ist auch nur schonmal ein "vorfühlen" was denn so an Bikes geht. Vielleicht wird es auch eins aus dem Bikemarkt mal sehen.

Warum nur 160 vorne ist ne gute Frage. ich hab auf der HP gelesen dass man mit den 160 an der Front agiler und wenidiger iost als mit 180. Mal schauen. Bin bis jetzt nur 130mm Fully gefahren (Bilder im Album) mit dem ich irgendwie nie richtig klarkam (Gewicht von fast 15kg, Sch$$ Dämpfer etc..) Jetzt hätte ich gerne was anständiges.

VG
Marco


----------



## rider_x (16. Juni 2011)

so wie ich mir das ausgerechnet habe kann man beim Rockzone (von dem du wahrscheinlich sprichst) schon knapp 1kg bei den Reifen einsparen. Ich werde mir nämlich meine Rubber Queens draufmachen mit denen ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin. Ansonsten klar die Kurbel, etc...


----------



## Mudge (16. Juni 2011)

Hatte jemand von euch bereits ein Knarz-Problem beim 2010er Torque Rahmen? Habe neue Gleitlager und Buchsen am unteren Dämpfer-Ansatz verbaut (auch am oberen), doch das Knarzen ist beim Einfedern noch immer zu hören. Erst, wenn ich die Verbindungsschraube, die durch die Wippe geht, lockere, verschwindet das Knarzen.


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2011)

mach da mal eine Tropfen Öl dran, dann ist ds Knarzen weg!


----------



## martin! (16. Juni 2011)

das knarzen hab ich auch 
verdammt nervig.
hab den bereich um die haubtlager schon neu gefettet. hat aber nichts geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonymiller (16. Juni 2011)

Überlege mir derzeit, mir als nächste Fahrrad das Torque 7.0 Trailflow zu holen und wollte mal fragen inwieweit man damit auch Touren bewältigen kann, die so um die 30-50 km lang sind Maximal 1000hm haben.

Gruß
Tony


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2011)

easy, kein Problem.


----------



## RolfK (16. Juni 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Überlege mir derzeit, mir als nächste Fahrrad das Torque 7.0 Trailflow zu holen und wollte mal fragen inwieweit man damit auch Touren bewältigen kann, die so um die 30-50 km lang sind Maximal 1000hm haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Tony




Hi Tony,

geht locker. Das sind auch genau die Touren, die ich damit auch fahre. Das Einsatzspektrum beim Trailflow ist sehr weit meiner Meinung nach. Habe es jetzt seit Januar und noch keinen Tag bereut. Hab letztens gesehen, das man jetzt die Reverb wahlweise mitbestellen kann, ich musste sie noch teurer nachrüsten. Da würd ich dir noch zu raten, steigert den Fahrspass enorm


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. Juni 2011)

ich fahr das 2011 rockzone und selbst das ist noch sehr tourentauglich. ich sehe da für das trailflow keine probleme


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. Juni 2011)

aber ich habe noch eine frage. mein dämpfer ( fox dhx rc2 ) keucht beim ausfedern. ist das normal? bzw an was liegt das und wie kann man es beheben? 

greez


----------



## Tonymiller (16. Juni 2011)

Okay danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich mal weiter Geld scheffeln und gucken ab wanns wieder lieferbar ist ^^

Gruß
Tony


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2011)

An die FRXer mit dem Schlagen: Schaut mal, ob ihr das Schaltwerk so hochdrücken könnt, dass es an die Kettenstrebe kommt...? Wenn ja, könnte es sein, dass es beim Fahren dort anschlägt. Ich kenne das Problem von einem anderen Rahmen, da brachte es was, ein Schaktwerk mit stärkerer Feder zu verbauen (beim Saint wohl nicht der Fall) und die Kettenstrebe an dem Punkt zu dämpfen.




mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wollt fragen ob man das durch tausch der üblichen Verdächtigen (Lenker, Sattel, Klemme und Stütze, Vorbau Lenker, Kurbel etc) noch auf um die 15kg bringt oder ob sich hier ein Selbstaufbau lohnen würde ?


Also an den Teilen, die du aufzählst durch Tausch 2kg sparen ist Utopie... das ginge nur, wenn du die Teile alle weglassen würdest  Wie schon geschrieben wurde: die größten Bleiklötze am Playzone sind Gabel (alleine da kannst du etwa 1kg sparen!) und Kurbel (Tip: SLX - gut & günstig), wenn du da die Neuteile verkaufst und durch entsprechend leichtere ersetzt, geht schon einiges. Ist dann halt die Frage, ob ein anderes Modell als Basis nicht sinnvoller wäre. Beim Rockzone ist die Gabel leichter aber der Dämpfer schwerer (mit Luft ist da dann viel zu holen), Kurbel ist die gleiche. Beim Trailflow ist beides leichter, aber auch da ist ein Bleiklotz als Kurbel verbaut - der technisch natürlich Geschmacksache ist. Da mir persönlich bei allen 3 genannten Modellen sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer nicht in den Kram passen würden und auch sonst keine Teile verbaut sind, die ich unbedingt haben wollen würde, würde ich nach Optik kaufen -> einfach das billigste in der unnormal geilen braun-orange Kombi  nehmen, alle Parts verhökern und selbst aufbauen  Ähnlich habe ich es mit meinem damals auch gemacht (allerdings mit anderen Zielen) und ich bin sehr glücklich damit. Wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast, warte bis zur Sparbuch-Aktion, da kannst du i.d.R. überall 10% sparen.




mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Beim Selbstaufbau würde mich ne 160er Lyrik schon reizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi 160 und 180mm ?


Also beim alten Torque würde ich sagen: Finger weg von der 160er! Fährt sich mies im Vergleich zu einer 180er wegen dem steileren Lenkwinkel (Unterschied ca. 1°) aufgrund der geringeren Einbaulänge. Genau aus dem Grund hat meine Lyrik auch 180mm  Beim ab-2010er Rahmen ist der Lenkwinkel 0,8° flacher, als wäre da der Winkel mir der 160er vergleichbar mit dem des alten mit 180er... ABER der flache Winkel fährt sich einfach besser, daher würde ich im neuen wenigstens eine 170er fahren.
Und das schreibe ich jetzt NICHT um Werbung für die Hülsen zu machen 




w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> mein dämpfer ( fox dhx rc2 ) keucht beim ausfedern. ist das normal?


Ich kenne den DHX RC2 zwar nicht, aber eine keuchende Zugstufe KANN durchaus normal sein. Bei meinem Evolver war die auch nicht zu überhören.


----------



## Mudge (16. Juni 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> das knarzen hab ich auch
> verdammt nervig.
> hab den bereich um die haubtlager schon neu gefettet. hat aber nichts geändert.



am wochenende werde ich nochmal alles neu fetten und die lager penibel reinigen. hatte ich schonmal gemacht, aber nicht so gründlich.
im gleitlager selber sollte man ja nicht mit öl/fett spielen.

evtl. hat sich der rahmen verschoben, das ist aber nur theorie.


----------



## martin! (16. Juni 2011)

jau, das habe ich auch schon länger vor. aber wenn ich dann zeit hab, dann fahr ich doch lieber ne runde als zu putzen. aber werde jetzt wohl auch mal in den sauren apfel beissen und versuchen das weg zubekommen. nervt doch


----------



## rider_x (17. Juni 2011)

Das knacken an der Wippe scheint ja echt ein Problem beim Torque zu sein. Hoffentlich bleib ich damit verschont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2011)

Da ich das gleiche Knacken an der Strebe habe, wollte ich mein Torque auch mal Putzen. Jetzt lese ich das ich IN den Lagern nicht mit fett Arbeiten soll? Wie reinige ich richtig ein Lager?


----------



## martin! (17. Juni 2011)

bei den gedichteten sollte abputzen reichen. die sind ja "lebenszeit" geschmiert wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
die gleitlagerbuchsen in den dämpferaugen haben eine ptfe schicht aufgedampft, die sind damit auch geschmiert.
was du fetten solltest ist das ganze gerappel am hauptlager. die kegel, und den zwischenraum zwischen wippe - scheibe - rahmen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2011)

Danke!!
Kann ich die Lager einfach herraus nehmen ohne das ich was beachten muss?


----------



## Mudge (19. Juni 2011)

Sodele, die komplette Wippe demontiert, gereinigt und alles schön gefettet. Knarzen ist weg.


----------



## edik. (19. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Danke!!
> Kann ich die Lager einfach herraus nehmen ohne das ich was beachten muss?



Würde mich auch interessieren! Denn ich möchte demnächst meine Elixir tauschen und dafür werde ich dann die Wippe ausbauen.

thx im Voraus


----------



## Fluffi (19. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob schon jemand die Bionicon Kettenführung an ein Torque gebastelt hat, aber es scheint so weit zu funktionieren. In zwei Wochen kommt der Feldversuch in Östereich, dann kann ich näheres sagen. Auf jedenfall eine gute Möglichkeit vorne dreifach fahren zu können.


----------



## el martn (19. Juni 2011)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob schon jemand die Bionicon Kettenführung an ein Torque gebastelt hat, aber es scheint so weit zu funktionieren. In zwei Wochen kommt der Feldversuch in Östereich, dann kann ich näheres sagen. Auf jedenfall eine gute Möglichkeit vorne dreifach fahren zu können.



mal ne dumme Frage:

Was soll die bringen?

Ein abspringen vom Kettenblatt wirds sicher nicht verhindern!

el martn


----------



## Fluffi (19. Juni 2011)

Das ist eigntlich der Plan. Die Kette fällt ja immer von unten ab und da wird die nun geführt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Juni 2011)

el martn schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage:
> 
> Was soll die bringen?
> 
> ...



Sollte schon einiges bringen, da das Schwingen der Kette verhindert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2011)

Funktioniert auch, im Selbstbau schon ein paar Touren im Einsatz  Preis/Leistung nicht zu schlagen!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (19. Juni 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch, im Selbstbau schon ein paar Touren im Einsatz  Preis/Leistung nicht zu schlagen!


 
Gibst einen Tip, was du für ein Röhrchen/Befestigungszeug genommen hast? Irgend ein Wasserrohr hält bestimmt nicht lang genug, dass die Arbeit lohnt? Danke!


----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2011)

Ein Stück Gartenschlauch oder Druckluftschlauch geht prima. Hatte das ganze auch eine Zeit lang gefahren, ging sehr gut. Würde die Führung aber noch weiter in Richtung Tretlager anbringen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gibst einen Tip, was du für ein Röhrchen/Befestigungszeug genommen hast? Irgend ein Wasserrohr hält bestimmt nicht lang genug, dass die Arbeit lohnt? Danke!



Bei mir ist Schlauch aus dem Aquariumzubehör im Einsatz, 8mm Innendurchmesser, 2,50 / 1 Meter vom Obi  verbaut unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz, da fällt er am wenigsten auf


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (19. Juni 2011)

danke, probier ich aus


----------



## wartool (19. Juni 2011)

kann mir einer der Fahrer eines aktuellen Torque mit DHX Air sagen, ob der DHX viel Endprogression hat? Weiter würde mich das Tune der orig. verbauten Dämpfer interessieren (sofern es das beim DHX Air gibt..)

Dankeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (19. Juni 2011)

gibt keine tunes und ich würde nicht sagen, dass er viel endprogression hat. kriegt man schon gut durchgeschlagen.
wenn du dir einen kaufen musst, nimm lieber n vivid oder evolver


----------



## wartool (20. Juni 2011)

also mom ist ein rocco air r drin.. ohne TST.. nen Swinger 4way habe ich drin getestet und der ist halt nicht soooo dolle im Ansprechverhalten UND hat ne hohe Endprogression (war nagelneu - also Losbrechmoment entwickelt sich bestimmt noch)
Vivid hat doch auch keine Plattform, oder? (Fahre sehr Tourenlastig und hätte gerne ne Plattform)

Grüße


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Juni 2011)

@ wartool:

ich empfehle dir einen Manitou Evolver. Super Dämpfer für das neue Torque 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## wartool (20. Juni 2011)

Danke Kalle... hatte den Evolver 4 way drin..

naja.. war kein Überhammer finde ich.. war aber wie  geschrieben ein nagelneuer...


----------



## smithi80 (20. Juni 2011)

dnke für die Antwort noch smubob, hätte allerdings noch eine Frage, da der Hinterbau für Laufräder mit 142mm ausegelegt ist, ob es sowas wie einen adapter für 135mm gibt? Habe selber im netz nichts wirkliches gefunden


----------



## wartool (20. Juni 2011)

smithi80   um welche Naben geht es denn?


----------



## smithi80 (20. Juni 2011)

dt swiss fr 2350


----------



## freireita (20. Juni 2011)

smithi80
Gibt von DT Swiss ein Conversio Kit von 135 auf 142mm TA für die Fr 2350 Naben

Gruß freireita


----------



## freireita (20. Juni 2011)

Smithi80

Es gibt von DT Swiss ein Conversion Kit für die FR 2350 Naben
Gruss freireita


----------



## freireita (20. Juni 2011)

hier der link
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Hub-Conversion-Kits.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (20. Juni 2011)

Okay super dank dir freireita


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Vivid hat doch auch keine Plattform, oder? (Fahre sehr Tourenlastig und hätte gerne ne Plattform)


Plattform nicht direkt, aber eine super funktionierende Lowspeed-Druckstufe. Mein Vivid Coil mit recht softer Feder (bringe ich bei höheren Drops bzw. flacheren Landungen leicht mal zum Durchschlagen) wippt DEUTLICH weniger beim Bergauffahren und sackt mit Hecklast vor allem lange nicht so weit in den Sag wie mein Evolver, selbst wenn ich bei dem die LS-Druckstufe voll zugedreht habe. Trotzdem ist er sensibel und schluckfreudig beim Bergabfahren - ein Traum  die +380g sind mir das allemal wert, zumal sich das Rad echt deutlich spürbar besser bergauf tritt.




wartool schrieb:


> Danke Kalle... hatte den Evolver 4 way drin..
> 
> naja.. war kein Überhammer finde ich.. war aber wie  geschrieben ein nagelneuer...


Was war es denn jetzt, ein Swinger oder ein Evolver  Ich vermute mal eher der Swinger... dass der nicht besonders gut funktioniert ist klar. Der Evolver ist echt ein klasse Luft-Dämpfer. Dem DHX Air weit überlegen, aber natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem Vivid Coil. Wenn Evolver auf jeden Fall den ISX-6 nehmen! Der ist durch die getrennte LS-Druckstufe deutlich besser abszustimmen.


----------



## bells0 (20. Juni 2011)

Anyone know what i need to do to fit a  1 1/8" fork steerer into the tapered headtube the Torque has??

Looking to swap my tapered Fox 180mm for a Boxxer.


----------



## wartool (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort Smubob!

das, was ich gefahren habe ist das Teil aus meinem bikemarkt - laut Rechnung ist es ein Evolver 4 way

6way war mir zu teuer nur, um mal zu probieren, wie der so geht. Hatte den 6way damals in meinem Torque FR anno 2008 - der ging gut.. das hast du Recht!

Was die Federvariante angeht.. mir ists klar, dass das Teil mit Stahlfeder immer besser funzen wird.. bin aber jetzt gerade mit einigen nicht ganz billigen Maßnahmen auf 15,3 kilo runter mit meinem Torque inkl. Reverb und Pedalen und Lyrik Uturn - mit dem bestellten Lenker und Vorbau sollten nochmal so knappe 200g weniger an der Waage hängen.
Da will  ich mir nicht wieder knapp 400 draufpacken -mir ist aber durchaus bewusst, dass das Geschmackssache ist!

Ich schau mal nach nem gebrauchten DHX Air glaube ich.. wenn der halbwegs funzt.. und den hub vollständig nutzt.. wird alles gut 

Oder gibt es noch andere heisse Kandidaten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Anyone know what i need to do to fit a  1 1/8" fork steerer into the tapered headtube the Torque has??
> 
> Looking to swap my tapered Fox 180mm for a Boxxer.


You only need an adapter cone matching the lower bearing. My 2009 Torque has an FSA Headset, yours should have an Acros but the procedure is the same. You can purchase it from Canyon or directly from Acros. I only know the number for the cone I needed but Canyon or Acros will know what you want from them 

Please note: The non-FRX Torque frame is not approved for double-crown forks...


@ wartool: na kein Wunder, dass das Teil nicht gescheit gefunzt hat... das ist die SPV Variante! :kotz: Ich drücks jetzt mal etwas überspitzt aus: SPV ist der letzte Dreck. Furchtbar schwer abzustimmen und fährt sich einfach trotzdem total holzig - meine Erfahrung.
Mit einem ISX-6 Intrinsic wärst du sicher deutlich besser beraten, aber die Preise für gebrauchte DHX fallen momentan eh in den Keller (langsam merken die meisten, dass die Teile ihr Geld nicht wert sind ), also hast du vermutlich gute Chancen.


----------



## bells0 (20. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> You only need an adapter cone matching the lower bearing. My 2009 Torque has an FSA Headset, yours should have an Acros but the procedure is the same. You can purchase it from Canyon or directly from Acros. I only know the number for the cone I needed but Canyon or Acros will know what you want from them
> 
> Please note: The non-FRX Torque frame is not approved for double-crown forks...



Wonder why double crown forks aren't approved?? - the axle to crown height of a boxxer is the same as a Fox 180/Rockshox Totem!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ wartool: na kein Wunder, dass das Teil nicht gescheit gefunzt hat... das ist die SPV Variante! :kotz: Ich drücks jetzt mal etwas überspitzt aus: SPV ist der letzte Dreck. Furchtbar schwer abzustimmen und fährt sich einfach trotzdem total holzig - meine Erfahrung.
> Mit einem ISX-6 Intrinsic wärst du sicher deutlich besser beraten, aber die Preise für gebrauchte DHX fallen momentan eh in den Keller (langsam merken die meisten, dass die Teile ihr Geld nicht wert sind ), also hast du vermutlich gute Chancen.


Servus,

ja, ich habe bei mir die ISX 6 intrinsic version verbaut. Fährt sich sehr gut soweit. Der damals in meinem Shova verbaute Swinger 3 way schwer abuzustimmen und so richtig zufrieden war ich damit nicht, dagegen ist der vor kurzem verbaute ISX 4 um welten besser - meiner Meinung nach der beste Luftdämpfer für einen degressiven Eingelenker (aber auch im Torque sehr gut).

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Wonder why double crown forks aren't approved?? - the axle to crown height of a boxxer is the same as a Fox 180/Rockshox Totem!


Yes, the axle to crown height is exactly the same but double crown forks cause a higher load for the steerer tube and those need to be designed for and tested with such forks. I'd say, normally it should work but warranty is void...! Anyway, no one knows which fork you ran if your frame would really break


----------



## Siggi81 (20. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> ich habe genau deshalb bei canyon angerufen und erst wollten sie nich ganz rausrücken aber nach mehrmaligem nachhaken kams dann doch raus:
> die reverb-option wird in den nächsten wochen freigeschaltet und ich werde auf jeden fall versuchen die zu dem preis noch nachträglich zu bekommen, habe mein bike jetzt seit 1,5 monaten....



Immernoch nicht freigeschaltet. Da wurde wohl doch für den Test getrickst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (20. Juni 2011)

hallo,
hat wer an solchen adaptern interesse?
sind zur montage von schimano triggern an matchmakerschellen von avid oder formula.
wenn ja einfach pn schreiben.


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Immernoch nicht freigeschaltet. Da wurde wohl doch fÃ¼r den Test getrickst!



ich war letzte Woche Mittwoch bei Canyon und wollte eine Reverb direkt zu dem Rockzone bestellen. Der VerkÃ¤ufer sagte mir, das wÃ¼rde gehen, die hÃ¤tten die Reverb sogar im Angebot. Als ich dann nach dem Preis fragte, nannte man mir 279 â¬ 

Wer auch immer die Reverb fÃ¼r 150 dazu bekommen hat, hatte einfach GlÃ¼ck oder nen frisch verliebten Berater


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Vieleicht ein kleiner trost
Reverb 209


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Vieleicht ein kleiner trost
> Reverb 209



Ja, hab ich schon gesehen. Abr um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das Teile keine 200 Steine Wert. Fahre seit 2 jahren eine KindShock 950i und die funktioniert wie am ersten Tag, ohne Riefen, ohne Spiel usw.

Die Reverb hätte ich für 150  nur wegen der Farbe genommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> hat wer an solchen adaptern interesse?
> sind zur montage von schimano triggern an matchmakerschellen von avid oder formula.


Hmm, die Teile bringen mir nichts, ich bräuchte eine passende Schelle für meine (alte) The One mit Aufnahme für sowas...


----------



## xander_v (20. Juni 2011)

das hab ich nicht, für die neue gibt es solche schellen. 

die ks hatte ich auch und nach drei mal tauschen wurde es eine reverb.
die funktioniert jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (20. Juni 2011)

Genau, wenn es so was für die 2009er The One gäbe wäre ich auch dabei.
Da gibt's aber leider nix, oder?

Rockt on


----------



## Michael140 (20. Juni 2011)

Bezüglich der Dämpferdiskusion muss ich gestehen, dass ich mich langsam mit dem dhx anfreunde. So schlecht ist er nicht. Aber den uvp würde ich klar nie zahlen. Habe den Dämpfer mal auf langsam gestellt und es war auf der kleinen Wurzelpassage hinterm Haus besser als ich es gedacht hätte. Weniger bockig und besser zum abspringen. Eigentlich wollte ich ihn im Winter austauschen, aber das überleg ich mir noch mal. Auch sackt meiner nicht so weg wie der eines Freundes. Vielleicht mäh mich ja der kleine Gott der produktionstolleranz ;0)
@smubob: du bist nicht zufällig in Saalbach und hättest Lust dich über gabeltuning an einer Lyrik dh solo Air auszutauschen. Die Einstellungen von hs oder ls haben immer noch kaum Wirkung. Uns selbst bei voller Schildkröte ist mir die Gabel noch zu schnell.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Genau, wenn es so was für die 2009er The One gäbe wäre ich auch dabei.
> Da gibt's aber leider nix, oder?


Ich hatte 2 User kontaktet, die mir beide eigentlich zugesagt hatten, solche Teile zu fertigen, einer von beiden hatte sogar schon ein Paar Prototypen für sich selbst gefertigt. Aber irgendwann haben beide nicht mehr auf Mails/PNs reagiert   




Michael140 schrieb:


> @smubob: du bist nicht zufällig in Saalbach und hättest Lust dich über gabeltuning an einer Lyrik dh solo Air auszutauschen. Die Einstellungen von hs oder ls haben immer noch kaum Wirkung. Uns selbst bei voller Schildkröte ist mir die Gabel noch zu schnell.


Nope, ich wollte eigentlich hin - bis ich erfahren habe, dass da zu der Zeit dieses blöde Festival ist  Wir weichen jetzt nach Flims/Laax aus 
Alles zu wenig klingt, als würde man dir mit dickerem Öl helfen können. Ist noch das originale drin? Dann einfach mal mit 7,5er probieren. (original ist 5er)


----------



## Michael140 (21. Juni 2011)

Das kenn ich. Hatte auch mal einen Maschinenbauer gefragt, ob er einige Teile mal
fräsen will, aber leider glaubt er nicht, dass man mit etwas verdienen kann.... 
Und so fragt er sich irgend wann: warum hab ich das eigentlich nicht erfunden.
Im nächsten leben lern ich schlosser oder Schreiner


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn sie mir das dann wenigstens noch mitgeteilt hätten - ok. Aber einfach keine Reaktion mehr ist echt assi...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (21. Juni 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Du bekommst eine leicht geänderte Version, die aber immer noch aus Aluminium ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren jetzt die Dämpferbuchsen fällig und ich hab die Schraube zwar aufbekommen, sie ist aber dabei etwas angerissen.
Ich wollte fragen, ob das eine Standardschraube ist, oder ob ich die nur über Canyon bekomme. Weiß einer, was die gekostet hat? 
Aluschrauben sind ja auch mist, ich würde da lieber ne Edelstahlschraube reinmachen.


----------



## xander_v (21. Juni 2011)

bekommst du nur Ã¼ber canyon,
der bolzen koster glaube ich 3,95â¬ plus versand.
irgendwer meinte mal das man aluschrauben nehmen sollte da edelstahl zu steif ist und die dÃ¤mpferaufnahme beschÃ¤digen kÃ¶nnte.


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Genau, wenn es so was für die 2009er The One gäbe wäre ich auch dabei.
> Da gibt's aber leider nix, oder?
> 
> Rockt on



Die hier könnten passen, oder?
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c472_MTB-Schaltgriffe.html


----------



## crimsoncolsan (21. Juni 2011)

so ich hab jetzt genug von meiner float, auch nach etlichen km einfahren ist die immernoch alles andere als butterweich, ich werds jetzt mal mit motoröl versuchen, am wochenende wollt ich das in angriff nehmen...
nur nochmal zusammendfassend was ich alles brauch(?):

motoröl 10w40? (7,5er? 15er? welches motoröl, also marke ist egal?)
fox fluid, (werd ich mir wohl einfach kaufen, keine ahnung wo man 80w öl herbekommt???)
hab ich was vergessen? 
ich hatte noch gelesen von wegen getriebeöl? oder reicht das dann erstmal mit dem motoröl? 
danke und gruß


----------



## Jobi (21. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Die hier könnten passen, oder?
> http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c472_MTB-Schaltgriffe.html




Danke!  Die würde passen, wenn ich nicht ne XT hätte. 
Da würde mir echt einer abgehen wenn ich Bremse, Schaltung und Pushlock
für die Reverb an einer Schelle Festkriegen würde!!! 
Vielleicht sollte ich ja mal noch Schlosser werden?!
Oder ich such mir nen Schlosser und fix den mit MTBiken an!
Ach Sch...ße.

Rockt on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2011)

Ach ich Blindfisch .... XT und X.0 liest sich fast gleich


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt genug von meiner float, auch nach etlichen km einfahren ist die immernoch alles andere als butterweich, ich werds jetzt mal mit motoröl versuchen, am wochenende wollt ich das in angriff nehmen...
> nur nochmal zusammendfassend was ich alles brauch(?):
> 
> motoröl 10w40? (7,5er? 15er? welches motoröl, also marke ist egal?)
> ...



Autozubehörhandel (ATU oder dergleichen)


----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> motoröl 10w40? (7,5er? 15er? welches motoröl, also marke ist egal?)
> fox fluid, (werd ich mir wohl einfach kaufen, keine ahnung wo man 80w



Wenn du einen unterschied willst solltest du höher gehen als das ursprüngliche 7,5W,  ob 10W oder 15W hängt von dir ab.

Am besten bekommst du das Öl im Motoradshop, das ist dann vollsyntetisches Gabelöl. 
Ich rate dir von Mineralischem Öl ab, nicht weil es schadet sondern weil es im Winter verhärtet und das nervt extrem.
Vollsyntetisches Öl ist temeraturbeständiger.

Anstatt Fox Fluid geht auch 75W Getriebeöl (auf die 5W kommts auch nicht an), bekommt man erfahrungsgemäß besser als 80W, in der Luft Kammer solltest du dich an die Herstellerangabe halten was die Öl Menge betrifft, sonst verkleinerst du deinen Nutzbaren Federweg.
Überall sonst kannst du auch etwas(!) mehr reintun.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Die hier könnten passen, oder?
> http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c472_MTB-Schaltgriffe.html


Nope. Die sind nur für Oro bzw. The One ab 2010. Die alte hat andere Schellenmaße und passt daher leider mit nichts kommerziell erhältlichem zusammen.




crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt genug von meiner float, auch nach etlichen km einfahren ist die immernoch alles andere als butterweich, ich werds jetzt mal mit motoröl versuchen, am wochenende wollt ich das in angriff nehmen...
> nur nochmal zusammendfassend was ich alles brauch(?):


Im Prinzip brauchst du nur Motoröl (einfach irgendeins), den Rest kannst du dir schenken, das Fox Fluid sowieso. Getriebeöl ist mMn auch Käse.
BTW: auch schonmal mit weniger Luft und mehr Druckstufe probiert? Ist bei vielen Luftgabeln der beste Weg, eine vernünftige Performance hinzukriegen...


----------



## xander_v (21. Juni 2011)

die the one ab 2010 hat andere schellen als die oro.
die löcher sind schräg angeordnet.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (21. Juni 2011)

was kann ich noch machen:
ich habe meiner bremse neue beläge spendiert vorher die kolben zurück gedrückt und mit abstandshalter entlüftet doch die beläge liegen jetzt immer auf der scheibe auf also bremst die bremse dauernd. man kann zwar fahren doch ist das so als würde man einen 2,5er matschreifen auf ein rennrad aufziehen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (21. Juni 2011)

ach ja ist ne formula mega von 09. kanns sein das die beläge einfach zu dick sind und ich sie erst runter fahren muss?


----------



## crimsoncolsan (21. Juni 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Im Prinzip brauchst du nur MotorÃ¶l (einfach irgendeins), den Rest kannst du dir schenken, das Fox Fluid sowieso. GetriebeÃ¶l ist mMn auch KÃ¤se.
> BTW: auch schonmal mit weniger Luft und mehr Druckstufe probiert? Ist bei vielen Luftgabeln der beste Weg, eine vernÃ¼nftige Performance hinzukriegen...



du wÃ¼rdest einfach garkein Ã¶l anstelle des foxfluids benutzen? ja das mit dem luftdruck ist bei mir schon so: fahre mit 30% sag und jeweils 7 klicks low und highspeed druckstufe, habe letztens mal die lyrik solo air von nem kumpel probegefahrn und die war NAGELNEU und hatte einfach Ã¼berhauptkein losbrechmoment... ne komplett andere geschichte einfach

ich bin mitlerweile auch davon Ã¼berzeugt dass die float zu trocken lÃ¤uft weil sie QUIETSCHT... also die ersten paar mal einfedern hÃ¶rt sich das ding echt schrecklich an und gibt einem das gefÃ¼hl dass man ungeschmierte oberflÃ¤chen gegeneinander reibt....
genauso beim einstellen des sag: das funktioniert nur nach einer kleinen "aufwÃ¤hrmrunde" da sonst das ergebnis aufgrund des losbrechmoments total verfÃ¤lscht wird


EDIT: nur um das nochmal richtig zu verstehen

habe hier folgende angaben zu den Ã¶lmengen gefunden bei fox:

FOX Red 10 wt.                       Damper                 66.9                                           
FOX Green 10 wt.                     Damper-side oil bath                 40.0                                           
                             Spring-side oil bath                 40.0 
                                          FOX Float Fluid                         Air Chamber                 5.0

hab mir zusÃ¤tzlich bei freeride.tv die folge mit dem gabelservice angeschaut, so jetzt mal ne blÃ¶de frage 
wo kommen die 66,9ml rein? 
jeweils die 40ml von "unten" rechts und links ins casting wie in dem video
das foxfluid von "oben" in die luftkammer
stimmt das soweit?

sorry wenn ich trotz der fox help seite und der ganzen bilder trotzdem alles nochmal nachfrage aber ich hab im moment wirklich keine 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ne aftermarket float (auch wenn ich dann sogar die super kashima-beschichtung hÃ¤tte....juhu )


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2011)

Hi

Ich kann das mit den Fox Gabeln ebenso bestätigen. 

Hatte an meiner talas auch das Gefühl das sie ein zu starkes losbrechmoment hat. Und gequitscht hat sie auch 
Hab auch mal die Buchsen und Abstreifer mit Öl bombardiert und ist jetzt was ganz anderes.!!!
Auch das mit der höheren druckstufe bei weniger Druck kann ich so bestätigen. 

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Ist nix weiter dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> du würdest einfach garkein öl anstelle des foxfluids benutzen?



Oh Gott Smubob ! Pass auf was du sagst! 


Nein Quatsch, ich glaube er meint damit das man ein beliebiges Schmieröl anstelle des Fox Fluids verwenden kann.
Die Luft Kammer sollte nie trocken laufen.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (21. Juni 2011)

noch was anderes:

hab grad meine mails gecheckt und die reverb-option fürs Trailflow kommt in "ca.2 monaten"


----------



## Siggi81 (21. Juni 2011)

Klingt gut!
Gerade rechtzeitig zu den neuen Modellen.
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> keine ahnung wo man 80w öl herbekommt???



Mit Getriebeöl liegst Du da garnicht schlecht...
80er Einbereichsöl wird überwiegend für Motorrad-Kardanantriebe verwendet. (z.B. Castrol MTX)
Solltest Du bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" finden: Louis, Polo, Hein Gericke,...!


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> noch was anderes:
> 
> hab grad meine mails gecheckt und die reverb-option fürs Trailflow kommt in "ca.2 monaten"



Ist das an ein Neurad gebunden?
Nur an das Trailflow? Wäre blöd, das ist nämlich ausverkauft


----------



## xander_v (21. Juni 2011)

@ mudge,
hast du die komplette wippe auseiandergebaut, so das du zwei teile in der hand hattest?
meins knackt auch wieder, aber nur beim kurbeln.
jedesmal wenn einer der kurbelarme kurz davor ist horizontal zu sein gibt es ein knacken.
wenn ich nicht am pedalieren bin und ich absichtlich wippe passiert nix.

tretlager war schon draußen, alles neu gefettet und gereinigt, somit sollte es nicht daran liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2011)

kann mir jemand meine frage (oben) beantworten?

hab gerade auch den versuch gemacht erneut die kolben mit offener entlüftungschraube zurück zu drücken bremsbeläge liegen immer noch an.
hatte von euch schon jemand mal die trickstuff ng? kann es sein das die dicker als die formula eigenen sind?


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2011)

Ist denn etwas Bremsflüssigkeit dabei aus der Entlüftungsschraube gekommen?
letzte Möglichkeit:
feines Schleifpapier auf sehr ebene Oberfläche legen dundf darauf mit kerisförmigen Bewegungen die Beläge etwas abschleifen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> die the one ab 2010 hat andere schellen als die oro.
> die löcher sind schräg angeordnet.


Ja, genau. Aber beide passen nicht auf die alte The One. In deinem Link waren diverse Adapter zu sehen, deshalb hab ich das mit den beiden geschrieben...




Nexic schrieb:


> Oh Gott Smubob ! Pass auf was du sagst!
> 
> Nein Quatsch, ich glaube er meint damit das man ein beliebiges Schmieröl anstelle des Fox Fluids verwenden kann.
> Die Luft Kammer sollte nie trocken laufen.


Oh, habs grad auch bemerkt 

@ crimsoncolsan: Nexic hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. An den Stellen, wo Fox bei der Gabel das "Zauber-Fluid" empfiehlt ist mMn normales Schmieröl sogar besser. Da habe ich 15W Gabelöl genommen.
Da Fox ja eh keine getrennten Dichtungen hat  ist es auch völliger Unsinn, bei der Stand-/Tauchrohr-Schmierung verschiedene Öle zu mischen, da das nach 1 mal fahren eh vermischt ist. Bei einer Gabel mit getrennten Dichtungen macht es Sinn, zwischen den Dichtungen eine etwas zähere Schmierung einzufüllen, indem man etwas des erwähnten Fetts (wie Judy Butter o. Ä.) mit Schmieröl oder dem Motoröl zu einer schön zäh-schmierigen Pampe verrührt und zusätzlich unter die Dichtung gibt, bei den entsprechenden Gabeln ist dort auch ein Hohlraum, wo man es rein schmieren kann.




crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> wo kommen die 66,9ml rein?


Die kommen in die Dämpfung, davon kannst du einfach die Finger weg lassen, das wirkt sich auf dein Problem (sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht aus. Das Öl dort muss bei der Gabel auch nicht oft gewechselt werden. Der Rest passt so. Aber wie gesagt, NICHT die dünne Brühe unten rein, die Fox empfiehlt!
Und keine Angst, du brauchst keine neue Gabel  Erstrecht keine mit Kawashima-Tamagochi Beschichtung  Das ist mehr Optik als alles andere...




crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> ja das mit dem luftdruck ist bei mir schon so: fahre mit 30% sag und jeweils 7 klicks low und highspeed druckstufe, habe letztens mal die lyrik solo air von nem kumpel probegefahrn und die war NAGELNEU und hatte einfach überhauptkein losbrechmoment... ne komplett andere geschichte einfach


Tja, das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Fox und Rock Shox  Ich sage es ja immer wieder, aber viele glauben es erst, wenn sie es selbst erlebt haben. Allerdings sollte eine eingefahrene Float mit guter Schmierung eigentlich fast vergleichbar gut gehen... also nicht verzagen! 




_chilla_ schrieb:


> kann mir jemand meine frage (oben) beantworten?
> 
> hab gerade auch den versuch gemacht erneut die kolben mit offener entlüftungschraube zurück zu drücken bremsbeläge liegen immer noch an.
> hatte von euch schon jemand mal die trickstuff ng? kann es sein das die dicker als die formula eigenen sind?


Ja, die Trickstuff Beläge sind dicker als alle originalen, die ich bisher hatte. Bei der Hope passt es etwas besser, bei meiner The One musste ich auch die Kolben mit offener Entlüftungsschraube zurückdrücken, anders hätten sie nicht gepasst. Dass es bei dir so nicht geht, wundert mich schon etwas. Fährst du die originalen Formula Scheiben?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2011)

ja beim zurückdrücken ist nen bisschen was raus gesifft aber nicht so viel weil ich ja vorher schon beim entlüften die kolben eigentlich zurückgedrückt hatte. die scheiben sind auch die normalen. ich fahr jetzt einfach mal im park damit dann dürfte der platz nach einer abfahrt von alleine da sein und die bremse bremst nciht mehr von alleine.

ach ja welche bremse ist besser: elixir 5 oder shimano slx? die mega bereitet mir viel zu oft kummer :/


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Beläge zu sehr schleifen, musst du sie nach dem freifahren evtl. mit 250er Schleifpapier abziehen, weil sie vermutlich etwas verglasen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2011)

danke weiß ich schon. bin einmal ums haus gefahren und man hat schon deutlich gespürt wie sie verglast waren


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2011)

Die neuen Beläge waren nach einmal ums Haus fahren verglast??? Wow habt ihr a großes Haus!!!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2011)

die drücken ja die ganze zeit gegen die scheibe, welche danach auch scheiß heiß war - autsch


----------



## martin! (22. Juni 2011)

und wenn man dann noch die organischen beläge von sram hat.. dann wird die scheibe nach 3 mal hart anbremsen blau


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juni 2011)

kann mir mal bitte einer erklären,wie ich den rechtren kurbelarm meiner Truvativ - hussefelt kurbel abbekiommen,hab mir die kefü verbogen un dir muss jetzt ab,aber ich bekomm nicht mal den kurbelarm ab (schwarze schraube auf der kurbelachse is schon raus) und nu?

danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Juni 2011)

....ich denke doch mit einem Kurbelabzieher ..aber ob du da auf die Gewinde achten musst oder ab alles die selben sind weil genormt??..bzw.welche Gewinde an deiner Kurbel sind..kein plan?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...kzeug/SuperB-Kurbelabzieher-SuperB::8769.html


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juni 2011)

-.- jetzt weiß ich, warum ich shimano-kurbeln bevorzuge...
geht das nicht auch ohne diesen abzieher irgendwie?


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Juni 2011)

den brauchte ich bei Shimano auch immer!ich behaupte einfach mal das die Innengewinde der kurbeln genormt sind und so ein Abzieher passt.
damit ist es echt easy ..und viel kostet so ein Abzieher auch nicht!

ohne wirst du es ohne Beschädigungen glaub ich nicht hin bekommen!


----------



## martin! (23. Juni 2011)

jup, bei den hollowtech 2 brauchst du lediglich nen hex-schlÃ¼ssel und son plastik dingen fÃ¼r 1.50â¬ ( http://www.bike24.de/images/products/p043504.jpg )und schon geht die kurbel ab.
um das lager zu entfernen brauchst du dann allerdings wieder ne spezial "nuss" fÃ¼r ~18â¬ ( http://www.bike24.de/images/products/p046835.jpg ) oder fÃ¼r nen zehner den den schlÃ¼ssel ( http://www.bike24.de/images/products/p042330.jpg )
die nuss ist aber angenehmer und zermackt das lager nicht so stark


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Juni 2011)

aber er hat ja ne Truvativ - hussefelt kurbel die er ab haben möchte


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juni 2011)

bei shimano - 1Cent und nen Imbus
bei truvativ - ?
ich will nur den Arm irgendwie vom radbekommen,damit ich besser an den chainguide komme
nichts mit Innenlager oder dergleichen...

*Edit:* Wie funktioniert so ein Abzieher überhaupt, ich kann mir da nichts im Kopf vorstellen...


----------



## martin! (23. Juni 2011)

jo, aso.. fehlinterpretation..  dachte das hier sei ne frage wie es bei shimano geht.



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> -.- jetzt weiß ich, warum ich shimano-kurbeln bevorzuge...
> geht das nicht auch ohne diesen abzieher irgendwie?


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juni 2011)

Der Arm ist doch nur auf dsie Achse draufgesteckt und wird durch die schwarze Schraube befestigt,oder?


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Juni 2011)

daraufgesteckt...Ja ..aber der zapfen der Narbe ist konisch..also presst/klemmst du mit der schraube die Kurbel auf die Achse. ..was dazu führt das sie sehr fest drauf sitzen sollte!(so kenne ich das)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juni 2011)

Das thema hat sich zwar so eben erledgit (ging auch ohne Kurbelarm abzuschrauben) ,
aber ginge das nich dann auch mit der alt-bewährten "gummihammer-Methode"?


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2011)

Kurbelabzieher kostet 11â¬ hier so sieht der aus:





rechts das Gewinde schraubt man in das Gewindes des Kurbelarms der Stift drÃ¼ckt dann, wenn mann an dem 6 Kant (links) mit eine SchraubenschlÃ¼ssel dreht auf die Achse der Kurbel und drÃ¼ckt so den Kurbelarm ab.


----------



## Nexic (23. Juni 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> aber ginge das nich dann auch mit der alt-bewährten "gummihammer-Methode"?



Nein, egal wie du mit dem Hammer draufhaust kriegt dein Lager auch ein paar Schläge ab.

Der Kurbelabzieher kostet nicht die welt und ist die elegantere Methode, alles andere ist Pfusch.


----------



## andre.7 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich weis nicht genau ob ich hier mit meiner frage richtig bin. naja.. 
Ich habe mir vor ein paar wochen ein Canyon Torque Rockzone bestellt. Ich möchte das Rockzone auf 1*9 Antrieb umbauen..also vorne nur ein Kettenblatt. geht das ohne weiteres?
Ausserdem möchte ich die Kettenführung wechseln und einen anderen Bashguard dran machen..aber das ist erstmal egal. 
Funktioniert das mit der Kurbel die schon am Rockzone montiert ist? (Truvativ Hussefelt 2.0) oder muss ich erst eine neue Kurbel kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Juni 2011)

eigentlich musst du nur vorne das kleine kettenblatt, den umwerfer, den schalthebel abmontieren und eine kettenführung montieren. wenn du den bashguard wechseln möchtest musst du schauen ob die alten kettenblattschrauben noch passen manchmal ists zu kurz oder zu lang. du kannst dir aber auch ne kefü mit integriertten bashguard kaufen und die kettenblattschrauben entwerder zurecht kürzen, spacer montieren oder neue kettenblattschrauben kaufen


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Hab mir ein Rockzone bestellt. Wird in Größe L mit der Standardfeder 450 geliefert.
Wiege 98 kg Netto. Denkt ihr das passt oder sollte ich mich lieber um härtere Federn bemühen?
Habt ihr vielleicht Links wo man die beziehen kann? Bei den gängigen Internethändlern scheint es damit sehr mau auszusehen, erst recht wenns um Titanfedern geht.

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (24. Juni 2011)

... Fahr die Feder doch erst mal!ich hab sie auch in meinem FRX ( 2.80 X 450 ) und hatte 92Kg !war und ist alles wunderbar zu fahren!


----------



## rider_x (24. Juni 2011)

Bin das Rockzone auf den Dirtmasters auch mit den Standard Federelementen probegefahren und es hat gepasst. Wiege so um die 90kg. Hab sogar schon überlegt die von mir mit Optitune an mein Gewicht angepasste Feder in der Gabel wieder abzubestellen.
Also wie Stefan_78 schon sagte: Erst mal ausprobieren. 

Was bräuchte man den eigentlich für eine Federlänge?


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe das stimmt mit der 450er Feder. Im rockzone Thread sagte jemand dass in seinem L sogar nur eine 350er verbaut wäre. 

Ich werd's erstmal probieren, befürchte aber dass ich umbauen muss.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juni 2011)

Im Torque ist ein 240mm Dämpfer verbaut. Dieser hat 76mm Hub. Also brauchst du eine Feder die auch diesen Hub beschreiben kann.

Die richtige Feder wäre: z.B. *3.0* x 450 

Man kann auch mal diverse Rechner bemühen um mal grob abgrenzen zu können welche Feder die richtige ist. Die letzendlich persönlich passende Feder hängt wohl von mehr Faktoren ab, als dass man Sie in einem Rechner erfassen könnte. 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f

http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juni 2011)

Achja Titanfedern gibt z.B. von Nuke-Proof. Beziehen kannst die bei z.B. BikeMailOrder oder Bei Chainreactioncycles


----------



## tomu (25. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das stimmt mit der 450er Feder. Im rockzone Thread sagte jemand dass in seinem L sogar nur eine 350er verbaut wäre.
> 
> Ich werd's erstmal probieren, befürchte aber dass ich umbauen muss.



Ich hatte es im Rockzone Fred schon geschrieben:
Rockzone L Originalfeder 300 x 3.25, habe selbst 88kg Netto und es passt. 
Hatte eines der ersten Rockzones, möglich dass jetzt andere Federn verbaut werden.

Die 350er Feder hatte ich extra bestellt, die wäre für Touren die bessere Wahl.

Titanfedern haben eine größere Steigung bei der Wicklung. Deshalb nimmt man 3.0 x xxx hier entspricht 3.0 = 76mm Hub.
Bei Titan kenne ich mich aber nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juni 2011)

Auch bei Stahlfeder reicht eine 3.0

3 zoll Hub sind 3 zoll Hub. Egal welche Steigung oder welches Material.


----------



## DailyRaider (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Frage zu meinem 2011 FOX DHX AIR 5.0 (Canyon Torque Trailflow 2011). Über den Winter *räusper* hab ich etwas zugelegt und im Moment bringe ichs auf 105kg (bei 1,90m). Das Problem ist das ich das Gefühl habe, das ich zu schwer für den Dämpfer bin. 
Ich bin jetzt Drucktechnisch bei 14 Bar also Maximum und habe ca. 50-60% Sag. Ich hab noch nichts wildes gemacht und reize den Federweg beim fahren schon aus.
Ich frag mich jetzt ob der Dämpfer das richtige für mich ist oder ob ich besser auf einen mit Stahlfeder wechseln soll...?
Ich konnte im Internet leider keine Infos zum maximalen Fahrergewicht finden.

Ich bin für jedes Feedback dankbar

Gruss

Dom


----------



## fishbone121 (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich hab letztes jahr als ich mir meinen Luftdämpfer raus hab und nen Vivid rein hab, die komplette schwinge mitausgebaut... Leider wenig darauf geachtet wie sie zusammengebaut war.... leider habe ich auch vercheckt alles zu fetten... Und ich habe festgestellt dass es dünne und dicke Unterlegscheiben gibt. Diese habe ich beim zusammenbau (leider ohne sie zu fetten) iwie einfach untergebracht, aber nicht darauf geachtet, ob davor auch schon die dicke oder die dünne scheibe da angebracht war. 
An einer Stelle ist leider gar keine und dort ist der Rahmen jetzt aufgekratzt. War ziemlich schwierig die Schwinge wieder einzubauen und jetzt habe ich eig. keine Lust die nochmal auszubauen um das alles zu ändern. Meint ihr es ist sehr wichtig und ändert viel an der performance die Unterlegscheiben zu fetten und an der einen Stelle zwischen Schwinge und rahmen noch eine reinzubauen?


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2011)

Nun,, mit der Zeit wirst du da den Rahmen durchscheuern.
Ist es dir das wert.
Und Erfahrungen ist de Summer der persönlich gemachten Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (25. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Nun,, mit der Zeit wirst du da den Rahmen durchscheuern.


aber der ist doch da nur aufgekratzt?!?  meinst du der rahmen wird mit der zeit immer weniger?


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2011)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab eine Frage zu meinem 2011 FOX DHX AIR 5.0 (Canyon Torque Trailflow 2011). Über den Winter *räusper* hab ich etwas zugelegt und im Moment bringe ichs auf 105kg (bei 1,90m). Das Problem ist das ich das Gefühl habe, das ich zu schwer für den Dämpfer bin.
> Ich bin jetzt Drucktechnisch bei 14 Bar also Maximum und habe ca. 50-60% Sag. Ich hab noch nichts wildes gemacht und reize den Federweg beim fahren schon aus.
> ...



Wie kommst du den zu der Fehlinformation, daß 14 bar der max Druck ist?
Laut Manual sind es 21bar:
4. Pumpen Sie den Dämpfer auf ,bis Sie den gewünschten Druckwerter reichthaben. Der durchschnittliche Druckbereichfür die Luftkammer von Luftdämpfern reicht von 3,5 bis 21 Barr. DER LUFTDRUCK IN DER HAUPTLUFTKAMMER DARF 21 BAR NICHT ÜBERSTEIGEN. Um den Luftdruck zu verringern, betätigen Sie das schwarze Ablassventil. Wenn Sie das Ablassventil halb nach unten drücken und es in dieser Position halten, kann Luft aus der Pumpe und dem Dämpfer entweichen. Wenn Sie das Ablassventil vollständig nach unten drücken und es anschließend freigeben, wird nur eine geringe Luftmenge abgegeben (Feineinstellung). Beim Abschrauben tritt aus der Pumpe (d.h. nicht aus dem Dämpfer selbst) hörbar ein wenig Luft aus.

Davon ab passt der Dämpfer nicht gut zu dem Bike der Manitou ISX6 ist da um Klassen besser. oder eben ein Stahldämpfer, aber frag hier nicht nach der passenden Federrate, dazu gibt es einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2011)

Darin liegt denn wohl der Unterschied zwischen friemeln und ordentlichem Schrauben.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass jetzt alles verfriemelt ist.


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> aber der ist doch da nur aufgekratzt?!?  meinst du der rahmen wird mit der zeit immer weniger?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> aber der ist doch da nur aufgekratzt?!?  meinst du der *rahmen wird mit der zeit immer weniger*?



Ach da musst du ihn nur ab und zu wiegen, und wenn das Bike dann unter 16kg kommt, schnell ein Neues kaufen....



(keine Sorge, es ist manchmal erstaunlich, wieviel Pfusch ein Bauteil aushält...)


----------



## fishbone121 (25. Juni 2011)

man spaart gewicht wo man kann  
aber was ist mit der performance?


----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe heute mein neues Torque Trailflow bekommen und hab schon das erste Problem.

Die "Delle" über dem Tretlager ist ja dafür gedacht das der Umwerfer genügend Platz hat richtig? 
Bei mir sieht sie aber so ganz anderst aus als auf der Canyon HP. 
Sie ist auch nicht nur auf dem Sitzrohr sondern auch auf dem Unterrohr. 

Ist das Bild auf der Canyon Seite noch aktuell oder wurde der Rahmen abgeändert? 

Hier mal zum Vergleich was ich meine: 











Ich weiß nicht, oder bin ich einfach zu pingelig?


----------



## Muchserk (25. Juni 2011)

also ich würde sagen da wurde falsch gepresst/gestanzt ka wie die technik da ist...
sieht ja so aus als ob das entweder direkt über der schweißnaht oder einfach mehrmals angesetzt wurde.
macht für mich den eindruck von pfusch, würde die bilder an canyon schicken und anfragen ob das was an der rahmenstabi ändert und wenn nicht einen ordentlichen nachlass verlangen. wenn es die stabi beeinträchtigt halt rahmen tauschen lassen und 1 monat auf bike verzichten. 

btw wenn du dein bike heute bekommen hast, warst du da schon bei der aktuellen charge mit den factory floats dabei? wenn ja bitte nen paar bilder reinstellen! kanns kaum noch erwarten mein trailflow zu bekommen, hoffe bei mir passt die "delle".


----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Na super, also ist das definitiv nicht so gedacht??

Wie kann sowas denn nicht auffallen beim Montieren? 
Ich werde dann wohl eine Mail an Canyon schicken ob dadurch der Rahmen instabil wird oder ich später Probleme bekomme wenn ich einen Umwerfer montieren will. 

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist behalte ich das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die Stabilität so dermaßen beeinträchtigt. Ich würde einfach normal damit losfahren und am Montag mal bei Canyon anrufen und ggf Fotos schicken. Du kannst ja sagen, dass du die "Delle" gerade erst entdeckt hast, nachdem du fahren warst...

Viel Spaß!

@Muchserk: die Factory Gabeln sind mMn die 2012er. Und die werden auch erst in der 2012er Produktpalette auftauchen. Wenn sie überhaupt verbaut werden, da sie die Topmodelle der Fox-Linie darstellen


----------



## Muchserk (25. Juni 2011)

joa das sind die 2012er und werden gerade in den torques verbaut. ist von canyon sogar bestätigt da es da wohl lieferschwierigkeiten bei fox gab.
alle aktuellen chargen (zummindest der trailflows) werden mit der 2012er fox float factory aufgebaut.
deswegen würde ich gerne wissen wie das ausschaut, auch wenn die kashimabeschichtung nur belächelt wird, finde ich sie zummindest optisch ziemlich lecker.


----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> @Muchserk: die Factory Gabeln sind mMn die 2012er. Und die werden auch erst in der 2012er Produktpalette auftauchen. Wenn sie überhaupt verbaut werden, da sie die Topmodelle der Fox-Linie darstellen



Es handelt sich um eine 2012er Fox Float der Factory Series, steht zumindest genau so auf dem Casting. 
Ich dachte auch das es bei der Factory Series alle Gabeln Kashima Coating haben, dem ist andscheinend nicht so? 
Ich wusste das ich ein 2012er Modell ohne Kashima bekomme, aber eigentlich müsste dann _Performance Series auf der Gabel stehen._


----------



## Muchserk (25. Juni 2011)

tjoa habe auch gerad traurig in deinem fotoalbum feststellen müßen das es wohl wieder irgendwas abgespecktes ist 
naja dann wirds halt doch ne lyric


----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> tjoa habe auch gerad traurig in deinem fotoalbum feststellen müßen das es wohl wieder irgendwas abgespecktes ist
> naja dann wirds halt doch ne lyric



Ja leider, die goldenen Tauchrohre hätten mir auch gefallen auch wenn ich auf Kashima keinen wert lege. 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man diese "Delle" am Rahmen umbedingt braucht für den Umwerfer? 
Bei den anderen Torque Modellen sieht es zumindest so aus als ob der Umwerfer weit entfernt von der Delle ist.

Kann mir das jemand bestätigen? Das würde mir schon sehr weiterhelfen. Mit einem optischen Makel kann ich leben aber die Funktion sollte schon noch da sein.


----------



## Muchserk (25. Juni 2011)

wenn goldenen "standrohre" 

ob damit noch die funktion gewährleistet ist wird dir hier bestimmt niemand mit sicherheit sagen können.
aber würdest du die beulen echt hinnehmen selbst wenn alles funktioniert?
so gechillt wär ich manchmal auch gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Achja, Standrohre meine ich ja, bin schon ganz verwirrt von der "Delle".

Aber du hast  schon recht, eigentlich sollte ich den Rahmen reklamieren, dabei will ich doch einfach nur fahren. 

Mist aber auch!


----------



## christophersch (25. Juni 2011)

hauptsache du hast die 2012er Dichtungen. Die machen einen größeren Performance-Unterschied, als die Kashima Beschichtung....
Aber das die Factory Serie keine Kashima Beschichtung hat, wundert mich auch ernsthaft. Decaltausch??!! Ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich würde Canyon anbieten, dass sie dir nur den Rahmen tauschen und du bis dahin weiterfahren kannst. Das hätte bei der Montage nun wirklich auffallen müssen.


----------



## Nexic (25. Juni 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich würde Canyon anbieten, dass sie dir nur den Rahmen tauschen und du bis dahin weiterfahren kannst. Das hätte bei der Montage nun wirklich auffallen müssen.



Ja das selbe habe ich mir auch überlegt.
Ich werde mich am Montag  telefonisch an den Service wenden, eine Serviceanfrage mit den Bilden habe ich schon verschickt. 
Hoffentlich lässt sich das so regeln das ich den Rahmen fahren kann und dann im Herbst wenn die Werkstatt weniger ausgelastet ist das Bike zu ihnen schicken kann.


----------



## DailyRaider (26. Juni 2011)

@Schappi
Danke, ich hab in der Anleitung was durcheinandergebracht. Hab jetzt 19 Bar drin mal sehen wie es heute wird 


Eine Frage noch, bei der 36 Float Fit RC 2 Gabel habe ich gelesen das es was bringt das Bike vor der Tour mal ne Stunde auch den Kopf zu stellen damit sich die Schwämme vollsaugen können, stimmt das?

Hat jemand zufällig einen Querschnitt von so einer Gabel?


----------



## Muchserk (26. Juni 2011)

das auf den kopf stellen stimmt, macht aber eher sinn wenn das bike mal länger stand.
vor jeder ausfahrt ist übertrieben.


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2011)

Vor jeder Ausfahrt etwas Getriebeöl an die Standrohre bringt ser viel im Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Funsportler (26. Juni 2011)

Servus, 

es handelt sich hierbei sicher um eines der meistbehandelten Themen, da die Threads so lang sind, ist es aber schwer sich die Infos zusammenhängend rauszupicken. 

Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob ich meinen Dhx4 behalten oder zugunsten des Gewichts auf einen Luftdämpfer für mein 09 FR wechseln soll. Wenn das Gewicht des Federdämpfers wirklich 900 Gramm beträgt wäre das einen Ersparnis vom min. 400gr, die sich für meinen Hauptandwendungszweck abfahrtorientiertes Touren schon lohnen könnte. 

Wenn ein Wechsel, dann mein ich rausgelesen zu haben, dass der Manitou Evolver Manitou Evolver ISX6 Intrinsic 222mm x70mm der Coil Version recht nahe kommt. Trifft das auch auf die Dynamik des Bikes zu oder erkaufe ich mir den Gewichtsunterschied durch ein weicheres Fahrwerk bei gleicher Federwegausnutzung?

Über den DHX Air hab ich jetzt oft gelesen, dass er durch den Federweg rauscht?!  

Wie würdet ihr euch Entscheiden bzw. wie habt ihr euch entschieden, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Falls jemand Tauschen will, könnte ich mir das bei einer positiven Resonanz pro Airdämpfer für meinen Zweck gut vorstellen.


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2011)

Und? Merkst du ob du eine 1/2 mehr oder weniger in deiner Trinkblase hast?
Der ISX6 ist definitiv der beste Luftdämpfer fürs Tork, der sich auch dank der 6 verschiedenene Einstellparameter seht individuell abstimmen lässt (was aber auch lange dauert, wenn man damit keine Erfahrung hat und es perfekt werden soll)
Aber Stahlfeder ist vom Fahren immer noch das schönste


----------



## Funsportler (26. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Und? Merkst du ob du eine 1/2 mehr oder weniger in deiner Trinkblase hast?
> Der ISX6 ist definitiv der beste Luftdämpfer fürs Tork, der sich auch dank der 6 verschiedenene Einstellparameter seht individuell abstimmen lässt (was aber auch lange dauert, wenn man damit keine Erfahrung hat und es perfekt werden soll)
> Aber Stahlfeder ist vom Fahren immer noch das schönste




In der Summe merkt man das Gewicht meiner Meinung nach schon irgendwann. Wenn man bei jedem Teil so argumentiert, hat man in der Summe schnell 2 kg mehr. Der Dämpfer ist zwar kein drehendes Bauteil, trotzdem sind 0.5kg weniger wahrscheinlich ganz angenehm. Und wenn es nur um Tragepassagen bei alpinen Touren geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2011)

Jungs, kurze Frage. Hat einer von euch eine Glaskugel zur Hand und kann mir sagen wann Canyon die 2012er Bikes anbietet? Bei mir soll es das Dropzone werden, aber da ich noch angeschlagen bin, kann der Kauf auch etwas nach hinten geschoben werden.


----------



## Nexic (26. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Jungs, kurze Frage. Hat einer von euch eine Glaskugel zur Hand und kann mir sagen wann Canyon die 2012er Bikes anbietet? Bei mir soll es das Dropzone werden, aber da ich noch angeschlagen bin, kann der Kauf auch etwas nach hinten geschoben werden.



Wenn du das Dropzone willst würde ich an deiner Stelle beim Schlussverkauf im Herbst zuschlagen.
Das Dropzone scheint nicht sonderlich beliebt zu sein in diesem Jahr
und die Chancen stehen gut das Canyon noch was am Preis dreht wenn sie die nicht los werden.


----------



## christophersch (26. Juni 2011)

Ja! 2600 sind mindestens drin. Bei dem Bike wird für die nächste Saison bestimmt auch nicht allzu viel verändert.... Das ist die Überarbeitung der Frx'es und der Stitched Reihe um einiges wichtiger ;-) 
Ich bin ernsthaft gespannt, was Canyon uns für die nächste Saison vorbereitet hat. Ein SS Fully, Nen 4xer oder ein DH orientierteres leichteres DHX wäre ja schon cool ;-)


----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2011)

Und wann kommen erfahrungsgemäß die neuen?


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2011)

Funsportler schrieb:


> In der Summe merkt man das Gewicht meiner Meinung nach schon irgendwann. Wenn man bei jedem Teil so argumentiert, hat man in der Summe schnell 2 kg mehr. Der Dämpfer ist zwar kein drehendes Bauteil, trotzdem sind 0.5kg weniger wahrscheinlich ganz angenehm. Und wenn es nur um Tragepassagen bei alpinen Touren geht.



beim Tragen merkt man das! Da hast du recht ob ich das Nerve am oder mein Tork FR targe ist schon ein guter Unterschied.
Mit dem ISX6 machst du nichts falsch! Nimm den wenn du ihn günstig bekommst.


----------



## Xplosion51 (26. Juni 2011)

Vivid Air und Marzocchi Roco WC Air gibts auch noch


----------



## anulu (26. Juni 2011)

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Roco WC Air in nem Torque gesammelt?


----------



## christophersch (26. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Und wann kommen erfahrungsgemäß die neuen?



So Ende November Anfang Dezember. Davor ist Outlet angesagt. Es kommt aber auch sehr drauf an ob das nun eine Neueinführung oder ein bestehendes Modell mit anderer Ausstattung ist. (Bsp: Strive diese Jahr, Torque letztes). Neue Modelle kommen ein paar Wochen bzw. Monate später...

Grüße

Zum Roco: Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ihn (NICHT IN EINEM TORQUE!) und ist ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil. Im Stand bekommt man immer einen Schreck wie hart das Ding ist, aber während der fahrt kommt die Performance der coil Variante relativ nahe. Wie der Vivid Air ist, weiß ich nicht, würde mich aber auch brennend interessieren, da er ja angeblich kaum von einem Stahlfeder zu unterscheiden ist. Nur vom Gewicht ;-)


----------



## xander_v (26. Juni 2011)

der vivid air unterscheidet sich vom coil nur gering.
habe den direkten vergleich da ein freund von mir den coil im torque fährt und ich den air.
der air spricht super gut an, kaum ein unterschied zum coil aber der coil ist etwas straffer als der air.
und der vivid air rauscht nicht durch den federweg wie es beim dhx air der fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (26. Juni 2011)

Servus Forengemeinde,

hat von Euch einer die Maße der Schwingenlager (alle) für das FRX (2010) zur Hand? Wollte vorsorglich schon mal Ersatz besorgen.

Gruß,

Markus

P. S.: Die BoXXer R2C2 macht sich wirklich gut in dem FRX


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Juni 2011)

würde mich auch interessiern


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (26. Juni 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Jungs, kurze Frage. Hat einer von euch eine Glaskugel zur Hand und kann mir sagen wann Canyon die 2012er Bikes anbietet? Bei mir soll es das Dropzone werden, aber da ich noch angeschlagen bin, kann der Kauf auch etwas nach hinten geschoben werden.



ich würde auch bis zum herbst warten. die dropzones haben sich dieses jahr schlecht verkauft und sollten bis herbst winter noch auf lager sein. canyon macht auch immer einen schlussverkauf. wenn de da zuschlägst kannst du ein paar hunderter sparen.


----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte bisher dass der Schlussverkauf nur mit Ausstellungsbikes von statten geht. Wenn das aber nicht stimmen sollte, lässt sich's angenehmer warten


----------



## Funsportler (26. Juni 2011)

Sucht jemand einen Dhx 4.0 Coil und hat einen Evolver ISX6 als Tauschobjekt? Ich will aus Gewichtsgründen tauschen.


----------



## Nexic (26. Juni 2011)

Hab noch mal zwei Bilder gemacht von meinem verbeulten Trailflow, ich bin schon gespannt wie der Service morgen reagiert.
Ich hoffe wir finden eine zufriedenstellende Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (26. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Hab noch mal zwei Bilder gemacht von meinem verbeulten Trailflow, ich bin schon gespannt wie der Service morgen reagiert.
> Ich hoffe wir finden eine zufriedenstellende Lösung.



Da bin ich aber gespannt, mein Rockzone sieht genauso aus wie deines. Denke mal das gehört so.


----------



## anulu (26. Juni 2011)

Wenns wirklich so gehört dann tut mir der Konstrukteur leid... das kann doch nich die wahre Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## Nexic (26. Juni 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber gespannt, mein Rockzone sieht genauso aus wie deines. Denke mal das gehört so.



Intressant, aber kann das denn sein? An der Stelle links sieht man sogar wie die anodiesierung was abgekommen hat.
Mich irritiert einfach das es absolut nicht so aussieht wie bei den Produktfotos und einige hier sagen ja des es bei ihnen nicht so "verdruckt" aussieht.
Hast du die Delle auf dem Unterrohr auch, also nicht nur auf dem Sitzrohr?


----------



## tomu (27. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Intressant, aber kann das denn sein? An der Stelle links sieht man sogar wie die anodiesierung was abgekommen hat.
> Mich irritiert einfach das es absolut nicht so aussieht wie bei den Produktfotos und einige hier sagen ja des es bei ihnen nicht so "verdruckt" aussieht.
> Hast du die Delle auf dem Unterrohr auch, also nicht nur auf dem Sitzrohr?


Hier noch schnell ein Bild:


----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

Danke Für das Bild! 

Jetzt dämmert mir schon was hier los ist, die Produktfotos auf der Canyon HP sind wahrscheinlich veraltet.
Der Fertigungsprozess der Torque Rahmen wurde andscheinend abgeändert um dem Umwerfer mehr Platz zu bieten.

Sehr ärgerlich das die Fotos nicht Aktualisiert wurden und eine sehr unschöne Lösung wenn man eine Hammerschmidt verbaut hat.

Naja Anrufen werde ich trozdem morgen, allein schon um zu Fragen warum auf der HP veraltete Fotos sind, eine Augenweide ist diese Lösung ja nicht gerade.


----------



## staubreifen (27. Juni 2011)

wisst ihr wann canyon ausstatungs änderung für 2012 bekannt gibt (ich meine nicht denn verkaufsstart)


----------



## kNiRpS (27. Juni 2011)

normalerweiße gibts die so ab herbst, spätestens aber zur eurobike sind die bekannt


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Hier noch schnell ein Bild:



Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr?


----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr?



Also ich Fahre M.

Die Sache hat sich jetzt auch erledigt, der Kundenservice bestätigte meine Vermutung, 
der Rahmen wurde an der Stelle überarbeitet und die Fotos auf der HP sind veraltet.

Die neue Lösung für den Umwerfer gefällt mir zwar absolut nicht (besonders ärgerlich für Hammerschmidt Fahrer) 
aber das ist mir jetzt egal, wenigstens konnte ich heute bei Traumwetter die erste Testfahrt machen.

Was soll ich sagen? Die Fahreigenschaften wiegen alle optischen Nachteile auf. 
Es fährt sich super, sogar die Federung arbeitet schon sehr gut obwohl ich sie nur nach Gefühl abgestimmt habe.
Endlich ist dieses nervöse Fahrferhalten weg, das Bike fährt wie auf Schienen wo ich vorher mit meinem Fuel Ex schon fast die Kontrolle verloren habe. Erster Eindruck: Genial


----------



## anulu (27. Juni 2011)

Das freut, dass das Bike richtig gut geht 
Die Endlösung find ich trozdem mehr als dürftig! Sieht einfach wie ne Delle im Rahmen aus... zum Glück gabs das bei den alten Torques noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaseJaxx (27. Juni 2011)

Die haben ja die Delle nicht pauschal bei allen Torques reingetreten und den Rahmen verschandelt oder doch?!... die Torques ohne HS sind wohl hoffentlich nicht betroffen!

Lieferung Alpinist hoffentlich 27.KW...


----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Das freut, dass das Bike richtig gut geht
> Die Endlösung find ich trozdem mehr als dürftig! Sieht einfach wie ne Delle im Rahmen aus... zum Glück gabs das bei den alten Torques noch nicht



Absolut! es sieht einfach beschissen aus! Aber was soll man machen...
Hauptsache es fährt sich gut, an den Anblick muss ich mich wohl gewöhnen. ;P








BaseJaxx schrieb:


> Die haben ja die Delle nicht pauschal bei allen  Torques reingetreten und den Rahmen verschandelt oder doch?!... die  Torques ohne HS sind wohl hoffentlich nicht betroffen!
> 
> Lieferung Alpinist hoffentlich 27.KW...




Das hat nichts mit der HS zu tun, anulu hat ja schon ein Bild vom Rockzone gepostet, das hat auch keine HS aber trozdem diese Delle!! 

Wenn du dein Alpinist hast würde ich mich über ein Bild der Delle freuen,
 dann füllt man sich nicht so allein mit dem Schmerz. 
Außerdem sieht man es ja nur bei der HS extrem, wenn eine dreifach Kurbel davor ist fällt es ja kaum auf.


----------



## BaseJaxx (27. Juni 2011)

Du hast da echt nen nice Bike aber wenn man jetzt auf die Dellen da achtet ist das einfach nur zum heulen... warum wird der Rahmen nur so misshandelt und verschandelt... das sieht nicht professionell gemacht aus... ne Presse mit Endanschlag, Rahmen drunter gelegt, gepresst, fertig... da würden die Dellen bei jedem Bike wenigstens gleichmässig aussehen... nehmt die Auszubildenden vom Band und nehmt Ihnen die Kunststoffhämmer ab!!!


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

Sieht echt nicht fein aus, aber vermutlich war das einfacher als alle bislang gebauten Rahmen in die Tonne zu hauen.

Frage mich nur, ob die Stabilität nicht leidet. Schaut ja jetzt aus wie eine Soll-Knickstelle wenn richtig Belastung drauf kommt. Bin aber auch kein Techniker und hab davon keine Ahnung...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## whurr (27. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Info zum Torque ab 2010 (und Strive) *Schaltauge *Nr. 21, da ich endlich eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen habe.

Das Canyon Schaltauge hat zwar die Masse eines Syntace X-12  Schaltauges, das Gewinde zur Befestigung am Rahmen hat aber eine andere  Steigung als bei Syntace.

Mann kann also entweder das Canyon Schaltauge (Art.-Nr. A1017559) mit der passenden Canyon  Schraube (Art.-Nr. A1024012) verbauen,
oder das Syntace Schaltauge mit der passenden Syntace  Schraube.

Mixen geht nicht!

Beide Schrauben haben eine Sollbruchstelle.
Es macht also Sinn nicht nur ein Ersatzschaltauge, sondern auch die passende Schraube im Rucksack zu haben.


----------



## anulu (27. Juni 2011)

@ Nexic: Ich hab das Bild nich gepostet das kam von tomu glaub. Ich hab mich nur über die "Delle" gewundert... meins is von 09

Mit meinem technischen Verständniss glaub ich nicht, dasses an der Stelle große Stabilitätseinbußen durch den Knick geben sollte (Hauptsächlich Zugbeanspruchung oder?!) ... denke auch, dass dann 
Canyon das zmd. mal verlautet gelassen hätte (omg wasn Satz  ).


----------



## Deleted 118538 (27. Juni 2011)

ich war heute im baumarkt weil meine bremsflüssigkeit leer war und hab mir gleich nen halben liter gekauft (war günstiger). jetzt ist die ja hygroskopisch also zieht wasser an und bindet es. kann ich um das zu verhindern feuerzeuggas reinfüllen? ist ja schwerer als luft und müsste ja dann auf der bremsflüssigkeit liegen und so kommt keine wasserhaltige luft mehr dran.

geht das oder ist das zu gefährlich (leicht entzündlich) / greift die bremsflüssigkeit an?


----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

@anulu:

Oh ja da hab ich mich verguckt.  Das Bild kamm natürlich von tomu.

Stabilitätsprobleme erwarte ich jetzt auch nicht, aber schön verarbeitet ist was anderes.


----------



## Muchserk (27. Juni 2011)

bin mal gespannt ob die überarbeiteten highend-umwerfer- platzbeschaffungsmaßnahmen bei mir auch so bescheiden ausschauen werden.
kann mir das nämlich irgendwie nicht vorstellen das sowas gezielt/gewollt ist.
aber wenn man sich aufregt argumentiert canyon bestimmt mit kunst und jeder rahmen ist somit ein unikat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> aber wenn man sich aufregt argumentiert canyon bestimmt mit kunst und jeder rahmen ist somit ein unikat!



Ha ja genau! 

"Jeder Rahmen wird bei uns noch von Hand gefertigt" 

soweit kommts noch. 

Umbedingt Bilder machen!


----------



## Muchserk (27. Juni 2011)

Welche Reifen sind denn genau auf dem Trailflow verbaut? Die faltbaren Ardents oder die mit Draht?
Überleg nämlich schwer die gegen FA front und rear zu ersetzen, allerdings würd ich sie erstmal runterrocken wenns die faltbaren und somit leichteren sind.


----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> Welche Reifen sind denn genau auf dem Trailflow verbaut? Die faltbaren Ardents oder die mit Draht?
> Überleg nämlich schwer die gegen FA front und rear zu ersetzen, allerdings würd ich sie erstmal runterrocken  ich sie erstmal von der Felge abmachen. Ich glaube aber das es die wenns die faltbaren und somit leichteren sind.



Ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen dazu müsste ich den Reifen erstmal von der Felge hohlen.
(Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit das von außen zu bestimmen wenns einer weiß immer raus damit.)
Wobei das bei Maxxis absolut keine Rolle spielt weil die Drahtreifen ca 30g "schwerer" sind als die Faltreifen. 
Da lohnt sich der Wechsel kaum.

Darf man fragen wieso du gerade Fat Albert aufziehen willst? 
Welche Vorteile versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## mok2905 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich würd gern meine Maxxis Minion am Torque gegen Reifen mit besseren Rolleigenschaften tauschen, kann auch gerne ein paar Gramm weniger wiegen.  Was könnte da am besten in Frage kommen?

Maxxis Ardent? Oder doch etwas aus dem Schwalbe Regal? Was fahrt ihr?

Einsatzgebiet ist der heimische Wald mit all seinen Facetten, aber hin und wieder auch mal ein paar km Asphalt.

Ach und nochetwas, wo würdet ihr beim Torque Rockzone mit Gewichtstuning anfangen? Die 17kg schleppen sich schon arg schwer den Berg hoch 

Mit fallen da als erstes die Kurbel und der LRS ein.


----------



## Muchserk (27. Juni 2011)

1. bin ich FA Fanboy und fahr die jetzt schon seit fast 10 Jahren 
2. sind sie nen ticken leichter 
3. laut den Bikebravos rollen sie auf festen Untergründen besser 

Ich bau das Trailflow ein wenig Tourentauglicher auf -> leichterer LRS + Tubeless und da dachte ich das die FA etwas besser passen da ich der Meinung bin das der Ardent noch ein wenig mehr fürs Gröbere ist.


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

Rubber Queen 2,4. Aber nicht zu viel Asphalt, da rubbelt sie sich schneller ab als ein Nobby Nic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (27. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> 1. bin ich FA Fanboy und fahr die jetzt schon seit fast 10 Jahren
> 2. sind sie nen ticken leichter
> 3. laut den Bikebravos rollen sie auf festen Untergründen besser
> 
> Ich bau das Trailflow ein wenig Tourentauglicher auf -> leichterer LRS + Tubeless und da dachte ich das die FA etwas besser passen da ich der Meinung bin das der Ardent noch ein wenig mehr fürs Gröbere ist.



Na dann weißt du ja bescheid wenn du schon 10 Jahre damit fährst. 

Ich bin den FA auch gefahren aber er hat sehr schlechten Grip bei Nässe das hat mich immer sehr genervt.
Der Ardent rollt nicht so gut, bietet dafür ordentlich Grip auch bei Nässe. 
Im Endeffekt kommts halt auf das eigene Streckenprofil an wenn du geringen Rollwiederstand und leichte Reifen willst liegst du beim FA jedenfalls richtig.


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern meine Maxxis Minion am Torque gegen Reifen mit besseren Rolleigenschaften tauschen, kann auch gerne ein paar Gramm weniger wiegen.  Was könnte da am besten in Frage kommen?
> 
> Maxxis Ardent? Oder doch etwas aus dem Schwalbe Regal? Was fahrt ihr?
> 
> ...



Laufradsatz und Reifen wäre bei mir das erste. Da spart man schnell grob 1-1,5 kg. Z.B. ZTR Flow mit 2,4er FA.
Was die Kurbel angeht bin ich nicht sicher, da ich die genauen Gewichte nicht kenne. Eventuell ne Saint oder Descendant-Kurbel als Alternative??
Anderer Lenker bringt nochmal leicht 100gr, aber dann wirds glaub ich mühsam. Auf jeden Fall, wenn man die Federelemente beibehalten möchte.


----------



## mok2905 (27. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz und Reifen wäre bei mir das erste. Da spart man schnell grob 1-1,5 kg. Z.B. ZTR Flow mit 2,4er FA.
> Was die Kurbel angeht bin ich nicht sicher, da ich die genauen Gewichte nicht kenne. Eventuell ne Saint oder Descendant-Kurbel als Alternative??
> Anderer Lenker bringt nochmal leicht 100gr, aber dann wirds glaub ich mühsam. Auf jeden Fall, wenn man die Federelemente beibehalten möchte.



Gabel und Dämpfer möcht ich auf jeden Fall behalten. Stahlfeder fährt sich einfach super unkompliziert. 

Kurbel müsste auf jeden fall ne 2-Fach sein, denke mal die SLX ist da ne ordentliche Alternative. Ist sie Frage ob man die Truvativ Kurbel überhaupt zu nem annehmbaren Preis loswird. 

LRS würde mir spontan was von Hope einfallen, aber da wirds dann natürlich teuer


----------



## christophersch (27. Juni 2011)

Stütze kürzen, leichteren Sattel und Hammerschmidt weg!! Das bringt viel. Aber ansonsten ist LRS schon die erste und beste Wahl, weil es schließlich auch rotierende Masse ist, die beschleunigt werden will...


----------



## Muchserk (27. Juni 2011)

hope 2 evo LRS mit ZTR Flow kosten beim Laufraudbauer ausm Bikemarkt mit Umbau auf X-12 361,-..Kann zwar noch nix über die Qualität sagen aber zummindest das günstigste Angebot was ich gefunden hab.


----------



## mok2905 (27. Juni 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Stütze kürzen, leichteren Sattel und Hammerschmidt weg!! Das bringt viel. Aber ansonsten ist LRS schon die erste und beste Wahl, weil es schließlich auch rotierende Masse ist, die beschleunigt werden will...



Ist leider nur ne bleischwere Hussefelt, kommt aber aufs selbe raus


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

Lieber etwas schwerer dafür unkaputtbar.
Hab an meinem Cannondale auch billigere, schwerere Komponenten. Die verzeihen mir dann aber auch den Bikepark...


----------



## mok2905 (27. Juni 2011)

Ja gut, mangels Fahrtechnik wirds bei mir häufiger auch ein wenig holzig. Bis jetzt hat noch alles gehalten


----------



## christophersch (27. Juni 2011)

aber leicht heißt auch nicht unbedingt weniger haltbar.......!


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

Schon klar...aber bei meinem Geschmack würden die Teile dann in Preisregionen kommen die ich nicht bezahlen kann und will  
z.B. Kurbeln von Race Face oder Tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz und Reifen wäre bei mir das erste.
> Was die Kurbel angeht bin ich nicht sicher, da ich die genauen Gewichte nicht kenne.



Falls es interessiert, die Hussefelt Kurbel wiegt mit Howitzer Innenlager 1412gr und der Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz mit der MTX29 Felge wiegt 2240gr und fällt nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch auseinander - war bei mir miserabel aufgebaut. Mit besseren Speichen taugt er aber.

Kurbel+Lager hab ich für 50,- im Bikemarkt sofort losgekriegt. Das Innenlager allein kostet ja schon 27,- Die Kurbel ist an sich ja gut, hat nur zu viel potentielle Energie.


----------



## christophersch (28. Juni 2011)

so leicht ist der Laufradsatz??!! ich dachte der geht über 2,5 Kilo?


----------



## monkey10 (28. Juni 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> Mal eine Info zum Torque ab 2010 (und Strive) *Schaltauge *Nr. 21, da ich endlich eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen habe.
> 
> Das Canyon Schaltauge hat zwar die Masse eines Syntace X-12  Schaltauges, das Gewinde zur Befestigung am Rahmen hat aber eine andere  Steigung als bei Syntace.
> 
> ...



Ist eine wichtige Info!

Hatte schon das Glück, dass bei meinem Torque die Schaltaugenschraube an der Sollbruchstelle abgerissen ist. Schaltauge selbst ist schadlos geblieben. Die schnelle Montage am Trail mit der neuen Schraube war aufgrund der Kettenspannung etwas tricky...

Laut HP unterschiedlicher Online-Händler ist die Schaltaugenschraube für alle X12-Systeme die gleiche. Hab mir dann beim Händler um die Ecke eine besorgt und musste erstaunt feststellen, dass die X12-Schaltaugenschrauben und Schaltauge von Cube zwar die gleichen Maße haben wie jene von Canyon, aber leider wie schon erwähnt ein anderes Gewinde (hatte ein Reserve-Schaltauge von Canyon bei der Hand). Die Schraube von Canyon ist übrigens aus Alu, die vom Cube aus härterem Metall...

Schade, dass nicht alle X12-Systeme untereinander kompatibel sind. Das war ja eigentlich der Grundgedanke und sehr praktisch gewesen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob ich meinen Dhx4 behalten oder zugunsten des Gewichts auf einen Luftdämpfer für mein 09 FR wechseln soll.
> [...]
> Wenn ein Wechsel, dann mein ich rausgelesen zu haben, dass der Manitou Evolver Manitou Evolver ISX6 Intrinsic 222mm x70mm der Coil Version recht nahe kommt. Trifft das auch auf die Dynamik des Bikes zu oder erkaufe ich mir den Gewichtsunterschied durch ein weicheres Fahrwerk bei gleicher Federwegausnutzung?


Also ein etwas weicheres Fahrwerk trifft es schon - allerdings beim Vergleich zum Vivid Coil. Ich denke, wenn du jetzt einen DHX4 hast, dürfte der Unterschied zum Evolver marginal sein, der DHX ist ja auch eher etwas schwammig. Wenn Luft, dann Evolver (oder Vivid Air, nach dem was man hier liest)!
Der Gewichtsunterschied von 400g kommt etwa hin. Bei mir waren es ca. 380g, aber mit 300er Feder und der Vivid ist auch einen Tick leichter als der DHX.




mok2905 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern meine Maxxis Minion am Torque gegen Reifen mit besseren Rolleigenschaften tauschen, kann auch gerne ein paar Gramm weniger wiegen.  Was könnte da am besten in Frage kommen?


Da die Reifen wohl allgemein noch recht wenig gefahren werden, meiner Meinung nach aber massig Potential haben meine Empfehlung: Schwalbe Wicked Will. Rollt gut, gript gut, wenn der Boden nicht allzu lose oder gar matschig ist, bremst gut. Ist mein Reifen für alles, außer eben losen Boden und Matsch -> dann Muddy Mary. Gewichte liegen bei mir bei wie eigentlich alle Schwalbe Reifen in der Größe (2,35 FR) bei ca. 900g (GG) bzw. 850g (TNC). Damit sparst du im Vergleich zu den Minions schonmal ca. 700g 




mok2905 schrieb:


> wo würdet ihr beim Torque Rockzone mit Gewichtstuning anfangen? Die 17kg schleppen sich schon arg schwer den Berg hoch
> 
> Mit fallen da als erstes die Kurbel und der LRS ein.


Waren auch meine ersten Gedanken. Wenn der LRS echt nur gut 2,2kg wiegt, muss man den nicht gleich rauswerfen. Die Kurbel ist echt ein Klumpen Blei, weg damit!  SLX ist immer eine Empfehlung wert. Oder auf die neue XT in schwarz warten, die sieht äußerst lecker aus und ist nochmal etwas leichter.


----------



## whurr (28. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> Welche Reifen sind denn genau auf dem Trailflow verbaut? Die faltbaren Ardents oder die mit Draht?
> Überleg nämlich schwer die gegen FA front und rear zu ersetzen, allerdings würd ich sie erstmal runterrocken wenns die faltbaren und somit leichteren sind.



Es sind die faltbaren.

Ein Unterschied im Rollwiederstand zu FA fällt mir nicht auf.
Dafür aber, dass sie mehr Grip bei Nässe haben (kann aber nur mit den alten noch-nicht-Trailstar vergleichen), sich deutlich langsamer abnutzen und auf Asphalt weniger Krach machen.

Zu Kurvenverhalten etc. kannst Du Dich über die Suchfunktion mit Stunden an Lesestoff versorgen


----------



## christophersch (28. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Falls es interessiert, die Hussefelt Kurbel wiegt mit Howitzer Innenlager 1412gr und der Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz mit der MTX29 Felge wiegt 2240gr und fällt nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch auseinander - war bei mir miserabel aufgebaut. Mit besseren Speichen taugt er aber.
> 
> Kurbel+Lager hab ich für 50,- im Bikemarkt sofort losgekriegt. Das Innenlager allein kostet ja schon 27,- Die Kurbel ist an sich ja gut, hat nur zu viel potentielle Energie.



Ich glaub' du hast dich verguckt! Ich hab grad in der Ausstattungsliste nachgeschaut und dort steht, dass der LRS 2530g wiegt.... Also dort würde ich in jedem Fall mit dem Gewichtstuning anfangen. Und halt die Kurbel. Bei der hast du sogar ein Einsparungsverhältnis von etwa 1/5 (/Gramm).


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Juni 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich glaub' du hast dich verguckt! Ich hab grad in der Ausstattungsliste nachgeschaut und dort steht, dass der LRS 2530g wiegt.... Also dort würde ich in jedem Fall mit dem Gewichtstuning anfangen. Und halt die Kurbel. Bei der hast du sogar ein Einsparungsverhältnis von etwa 1/5 (/Gramm).



Dann glaub's halt nicht. 

Canyon lügt nicht nur bei dem Gewicht. Als ich's geordert habe stand noch als Felge die MTX33, die auch auf den Fotos war und laut Sun in den Drift 2.1 LRS gehört. Der wiegt vielleicht auch 2,5kg. 
Jetzt sind die Fotos verändert, aber die Breite ist immer noch gelogen. 
Verbaut ist aber nur die MTX29 mit 22mm Innenweite.


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Dann glaub's halt nicht.
> 
> Canyon lügt nicht nur bei dem Gewicht. Als ich's geordert habe stand noch als Felge die MTX33, die auch auf den Fotos war und laut Sun in den Drift 2.1 LRS gehört. Der wiegt vielleicht auch 2,5kg.
> Jetzt sind die Fotos verändert, aber die Breite ist immer noch gelogen.
> Verbaut ist aber nur die MTX29 mit 22mm Innenweite.



Kann das hier noch jemand anderes bestätigen? Anstatt einer MTX33 eine MTX 29 zu verbauen finde ich schon nicht ganz so toll. 22mm Innenweite ist für so ein Bike ein Witz.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Juni 2011)

Inzwischen hat Canyon auch die Fotos geändert. Vergrößert einfach mal die Felgenbeschriftung beim schwarzen Laufradsatz vom Playzone. Meiner hat, wie bei den anderen Torques, nur die Drift 2.1 Aufkleber, aber ist trotzdem leider nur ne  gesteckte MTX29 Felge.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2089

Kann dich aber trösten, genau gemessen hat sie eine Innenweite von 22,*6* mm  und wiegt 567 gr, Naben übrigens 196/404 gr. Man kann also mit Sapim Laser und Alunippeln auf 2015gr kommen. Kenn auch einen leichten Fahrer, der die Felge bei DH Rennen (Hobbyklasse) einsetzt und sich über angemessene Haltbarkeit und günstigen Preis freut. Aber gibt sicher besseres und so eine schmale, schwere Felge würd ich mir nicht extra kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (29. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat Canyon auch die Fotos geändert. Vergrößert einfach mal die Felgenbeschriftung beim schwarzen Laufradsatz vom Playzone. Meiner hat, wie bei den anderen Torques, nur die Drift 2.1 Aufkleber, aber ist trotzdem leider nur ne  gesteckte MTX29 Felge.
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2089
> 
> Kann dich aber trösten, genau gemessen hat sie eine Innenweite von 22,*6* mm  und wiegt 567 gr, Naben übrigens 196/404 gr. Man kann also mit Sapim Laser und Alunippeln auf 2015gr kommen. Kenn auch einen leichten Fahrer, der die Felge bei DH Rennen (Hobbyklasse) einsetzt und sich über angemessene Haltbarkeit und günstigen Preis freut. Aber gibt sicher besseres und so eine schmale, schwere Felge würd ich mir nicht extra kaufen.



Ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter sagte mir gestern, dass der Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz verbaut wird. Genau so wie er bei Sun-Ringle auch auf der Internetseite präsentiert wird. Also 33,5mm Aussen, 29mm Innen.

http://www.sun-ringle.com/mtb/wheelsets/drift-2-1/


----------



## cx-fahrer (29. Juni 2011)

Na dann geht mal alle schnell nachgucken. 
Ich erinnere mich da an die Geschichte mit der Lyrik MoCo anstelle MiCo in 2008....


----------



## sundawn77 (29. Juni 2011)

Ja, wär echt mal interessant was bei euch so verbaut ist. Bin gespannt ;-)


----------



## mok2905 (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heimat bin, schaue ich auf jeden Fall mal nach. Habe denk ich mal noch eines der ersten Rockzone. We'll see.


----------



## RolfK (29. Juni 2011)

Ich war denn eben auch mal messen und es ist eine mit 29'er Außenbreite beim Trailflow und angeblichen Drift 2.1 LRS.


----------



## tomu (29. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter sagte mir gestern, dass der Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz verbaut wird. Genau so wie er bei Sun-Ringle auch auf der Internetseite präsentiert wird. Also 33,5mm Aussen, 29mm Innen.
> 
> http://www.sun-ringle.com/mtb/wheelsets/drift-2-1/



Ja eindeutig 33,5 Außen siehe Bild  Wurzelpedaleur hat natürlich recht.
Einige Sachen sind leicht abgeändert zur Homepage.
Früher stand mal Centerlock Nabe was natürlich Quatsch ist. 
Die Vorbaulänge beim L ist mittlerweilen auf 65 ausgebessert war lange Zeit 50mm eingetragen.
Sattelstütze ist tatsächlich 400mm und nicht 350mm wie auf der Page.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (29. Juni 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Ja eindeutig 33,5 Außen siehe Bild  Wurzelpedaleur hat natürlich recht.
> Einige Sachen sind leicht abgeändert zur Homepage.
> Früher stand mal Centerlock Nabe was natürlich Quatsch ist.
> Die Vorbaulänge beim L ist mittlerweilen auf 65 ausgebessert war lange Zeit 50mm eingetragen.
> Sattelstütze ist tatsächlich 400mm und nicht 350mm wie auf der Page.



Klasse!

Dachte dass Rockzone wäre mal so vom Werk ab gut genug ohne noch Teile zu ändern, tja, war wohl nix.

Ich persönlich finde eine 29er Felge einfach zu schmal.


----------



## rider_x (30. Juni 2011)

Wegen der optik, oder was? Also auf meinem aktuellen Allmountain sind garantiert schmalere (billige Alex Rims) Felgen drauf und ich hab 2,4er Schlappen draufgezogen und fahre damit Freeridetouren mit Sprüngen und Drops und der Bikeparkeinsatz war auch kein Problem (bin auch nicht grad ein Fliegengewicht ). Denke es kommt da mehr auf die Konstruktion an. Die Felge kann noch so breit sein wenn der Konstrukteur sie labil ausgelegt hat.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Breitere Felgen fahren sich einfach besser. Der reifen kann mit weniger Luft gefahren werden ohne zu walken. Ich mag grossvolumige reifen, da sie komfortabler sind. Eine breite Felge fühlt sich subjektiv besser an. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch, aber das ist bislang mein Eindruck.


----------



## rider_x (30. Juni 2011)

Noch weniger Luftdruck? Bin ja jetzt schon bei ca. 1,7bar . Aber du könntest mit deinen Argumenten Recht haben.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Na wie auch immer, verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegt korrekte Daten ins Netz zu stellen??? Die Internetseite eines Versenders ist doch das A und O!

Canyon würde sich und den Kunden ettliche Anrufe oder Emails ersparen...


----------



## Muchserk (30. Juni 2011)

Naja das hat ja in meinen Augen nichts mit korrekten Daten zutun sondern ist doch wieder so ein halber OEM Fake mit irgendeiner abgespeckzen Version. Auf den eigentlichen LRS den man so von Sun Ringle kaufen kann und welcher von Canyon angeblich verbaut wird gehört einfach eine andere Felge!
Also entweder lässt sich Canyon da vom LRS Hersteller verarschen und freut sich über den günstigen Preis der Laufräder oder Canyon verarscht hier bewusst die Kunden um was gehobeneres zum tollen Preis vorzutäuschen, wer misst denn sonst schon seine Felgenbreite nach?! 

Mal sehen wie es an meinem zukünftigen Trailflow ausschaut und was Canyon im Worst Case dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Juni 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Ja eindeutig 33,5 Außen siehe Bild  Wurzelpedaleur hat natürlich recht.
> Einige Sachen sind leicht abgeändert zur Homepage.
> Früher stand mal Centerlock Nabe was natürlich Quatsch ist.
> Die Vorbaulänge beim L ist mittlerweilen auf 65 ausgebessert war lange Zeit 50mm eingetragen.
> Sattelstütze ist tatsächlich 400mm und nicht 350mm wie auf der Page.



Sei mal nicht so kleinlich! Den krummen Messwert mit deinem wackeligen Messchieber musst du auf 33,5 mm aufrunden. Hat schließlich der unfehlbare Canyon Mitarbeiter am Telefon gesagt (der vorher auch nur auf die Homepage geschaut hat...). 
Original werden Sun-Felgen auch in Zoll-Maßen hergestellt. Dann passt's bestimmt? 

Mir sind ein paar Tage nach dem Kauf die eigenartig schmalen Felgen aufgefallen. Hatte mich schließlich über die dicken MTX33 im Vergleich zur FR30 im Vorjahr gefreut. Statt der MTX29 hätt ich dann doch lieber die 2010er FR30. Hab mir den Anruf bei Canyon gespart. Da kriegt man eh nur erklärt, dass man nicht messen kann. 
Den Laufradsatz hat jetzt ein Freund zum Zerrocken im Bikepark. Ich hab ne Alex Supra D -->leichter und breiter, stabiler: 550gr, 25mm innen.

Sorry, falls sich jetzt jemand unsicher in der Kurve fühlt und bisher nicht gemerkt hat, wie der Reifen auf der immaginär 4mm breiteren Felge kippt.  Aber bis 2.4er (<60mm) Reifen geht's sicher noch in Ordnung.

Interesse an einer Sammelklage um jeweils 2 MTX33 nachgeliefert zu kriegen oder Preisminderung??? Könnte man schon drüber nachdenken. (Das ist jetzt mal kein Spaß)


----------



## xander_v (30. Juni 2011)

das mit den laufrädern hatte canyon schonmal allerdings mit dt swiss und nicht beim torque.
auf den falgen stand 1600 dabei waren es 1800er.
canyon begründete es damit das man an dem 1800er etwas modifiziert hat und der lrs nun besser sei als der originale 1800er lrs von dt swiss.
das rechtfertigte wohl die namensänderung auf 1600, für canyon.
für den kunden bleibt das trotzdem eine mogelpackung, man glaubt etwas besseres zu erwerben als das was man erhält.
ob es wer merkt oder nicht spielt keine rolle, man sollte nur ehrlich sein und auch das verbauen womit man wirbt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Wegen der optik, oder was?



Schonmal breitere Felgen gefahren?  Der Reifen steht einfach stabiler auf der Felge, außerdem...


sundawn77 schrieb:


> Breitere Felgen fahren sich einfach besser. Der reifen kann mit weniger Luft gefahren werden ohne zu walken. Ich mag grossvolumige reifen, da sie komfortabler sind. Eine breite Felge fühlt sich subjektiv besser an. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch, aber das ist bislang mein Eindruck.


Das deckt sich genau mit meinen Eindrücken!  Gerade in Kurven hatte ich bei schmäleren Felgen als meinen jetztigen (Single Track, 31mm) mit breiten Reifen echte Probleme, weil die Reifen gefühlt in Kurven nach außen "wegknickten". Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber fühlte sich echt ungut an, subjektiv für mich nicht fahrbar.




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Interesse an einer Sammelklage um jeweils 2 MTX33 nachgeliefert zu kriegen oder Preisminderung??? Könnte man schon drüber nachdenken. (Das ist jetzt mal kein Spaß)


Wie wärs denn einfach mal mit einer (freundlichen!) Anfrage bei Canyon? Die haben das Produkt nicht wie beschrieben geliefert, das heißt, du kannst vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten oder eine Nachbesserung verlagen. Das kann man doch erstmal ganz normal einfordern, bevor man gleich an weitere Rechtsmittel denkt, die eh hinfällig sind, wenn man Canyon nicht ihr Recht (!) auf Nachbesserung eingeräumt hat...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2011)

Damals bei der Sache mit der Lyrik gabs fÃ¼r alle die es im Glauben an MiCo gekauft hatten 300 â¬ und das Bike wurde sofort online fÃ¼r 300 â¬ weniger angeboten. 
Das fand ich korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> Naja das hat ja in meinen Augen nichts mit korrekten Daten zutun sondern ist doch wieder so ein halber OEM Fake mit irgendeiner abgespeckzen Version. Auf den eigentlichen LRS den man so von Sun Ringle kaufen kann und welcher von Canyon angeblich verbaut wird gehört einfach eine andere Felge!
> Also entweder lässt sich Canyon da vom LRS Hersteller verarschen und freut sich über den günstigen Preis der Laufräder oder Canyon verarscht hier bewusst die Kunden um was gehobeneres zum tollen Preis vorzutäuschen, wer misst denn sonst schon seine Felgenbreite nach?!
> 
> Mal sehen wie es an meinem zukünftigen Trailflow ausschaut und was Canyon im Worst Case dazu zu sagen hat.



Na doch, in der Beschreibung steht 29mm breite Felge und wenn man in der Teileliste auf das + beim Laufradsatz klickt kommt da 33,5mm.
Demnach sind das widersprüchliche Informationen.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Telefonisch sagte man mir ja bereits, dass es eine MTX 33 sein würde, aber mündliche Aussagen kann man nicht nachweisen, daher hab ich nochmal eine Email an Canyon geschrieben. Möchte das jetzt auch nicht zu sehr aufbauschen das Thema, aber ein Grund das letzte Bike zu verkaufen war halt auch, dass es zu schmale Felgen hatte und ich nicht weiter inverstieren wollte, dann lieber ein Rockzone wo man alles Serienmäßig so bekommt wie man es sich vorstellt. Dass es jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht so ist nervt mich etwas. Muss man demnächst erst Erkundigungen in einem Forum einholen, um zu wissen was man bekommt? Ich finde Canyon sehr genial, ganz ehrlich. Die haben mir immer super geholfen und ich fühl mich da echt wohl, nicht dass jemand meint ich könnte nur negatives schreiben , aber das mit den Angaben im Internet geht mir nicht in Kopf, sorry.


----------



## Muchserk (30. Juni 2011)

@sundawn

hast schon recht, ich habe in meiner ignoranten Art nur beim Trailflow geschaut weil das auch meinn zukünftiges Bike wird.
Ansich könnt mir der LRS egal sein da hier eh schon ein neur steht  ,allerdings bin ich bei solchen Sachen sehr kleinlich, wenn ich zusätlich zu den evtl. dämlichen Umwerferbeulen auch noch nen anderen LRS geliefert bekomme werde ich das auf jeden Fall bemängeln.
Ob man jetzt gleich klagen muss glaub ich nicht, je nachdem wie kulant sich Canyon im Falle dessen zeigen wird und wie sehr mich das Trailflow überzeugt werde ich mich dann halt für oder gegen das Bike entscheiden...
Aber erstmal abwarten was KW 27 überhaupt so bringt.


----------



## rider_x (30. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schonmal breitere Felgen gefahren?  Der Reifen steht einfach stabiler auf der Felge, außerdem...
> Das deckt sich genau mit meinen Eindrücken!  Gerade in Kurven hatte ich bei schmäleren Felgen als meinen jetztigen (Single Track, 31mm) mit breiten Reifen echte Probleme, weil die Reifen gefühlt in Kurven nach außen "wegknickten". Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber fühlte sich echt ungut an, subjektiv für mich nicht fahrbar.



OK, OK ihr werdet schon recht haben. Bin leider noch keine Breitere Felge als meine gefahren, bzw. hab nicht bewußt drauf geachtet. Eure Argumente hören sich auf jeden Fall logisch an. Wenn ich so überlege ist das beim Auto ja auch nix anderes.  Werde auf jeden Fall nach der Lieferung meines Torques nachmessen. Und das mit " Du kannst nicht messen" können die mir nicht erzählen als Technischem Zeichner  !


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Traraaaa - grade Email von Canyon erhalten:

"(...)Auf diesem Sun Ringlé Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz ist von uns eine MTX 33 Felge mit 33,5mm spezifiziert und verbaut.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns  wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



...
Servicecenter"


----------



## mok2905 (30. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Traraaaa - grade Email von Canyon erhalten:
> 
> "(...)Auf diesem Sun Ringlé Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz ist von uns eine MTX 33 Felge mit 33,5mm spezifiziert und verbaut.
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns  wenden.
> ...



Gleich ne Mail zurück:

"Und warum sind meine dann nur 29,5mm breit?


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Hab ihm geantwortet, dass ich etwas anderes gesehen und gehört habe. Mal abwarten ob er dazu nochmal antwortet.
Jedenfalls werde ich bei Abholung nen Mess-Schieber dabei haben ...hehe

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass es eine 33er Felge sein wird. Ob die wohl unterschiede bzgl der Farben machen? Mein Rockzone ist schwarz, also mit schwarzen Felgen. Vielleicht gibt es die farbigen nur nicht in 33? Diejenigen, die hier eine 29er Felge haben , haben doch alles farbige Drift-Laufräder, oder?


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

So,also:
Torque Rockzone
"angeblich" Drift 2.1 schwarz
gemessene Außenbreite: 2,9x cm
sollen die nicht laut HP 33,5mm breit sein? 

und nu?
werd ich eben auch mal ne mail schreiben 

edit:jetzt steht 29mm da.. 

edti2: jetzt steht garnichts mehr dort... noch mehr


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

schau mal an:



Breite: 29 mm
Höhe: 25,5 mm
Gewicht ca. 2530 Gramm (Laufradsatz)
 *Downloads (PDF)*
 									Link zum Hersteller								


Geht doch, aber das Gewicht stimmt jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

ja,aber was stimmt denn nun,weenn in der email steht,dass sie eig. 33,5mm breit sein soll?


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Zur Info an alle, damit wäre das Thema dann wohl erledigt:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ...

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Leider muss ich mich bei Ihnen entschuldigen, auch in unserem internen  Nachschlagewerk war der falsche Wert von 33,5mm vermerkt und führte  damit auch zu dem Fehler auf der Homepage. Die verbaute Felge hat eine  Breite von 29mm. Wir bitten diesen Tippfehler zu entschuldigen und haben  dies auch bereits geändert. Desweiteren hoffen wir das Sie dennoch an  Ihrer Entscheidung für dieses Bike festhalten da diese Felge für das  Einsatzgebiet ebenso geeignet ist.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



...
Servicecenter"

Auch wenn ich eine MTX33er lieber gehabt hätte, finde ich es doch klasse von Canyon, dass man jetzt die Daten auf der HP geändert hat. Jetzt ist es wenigstens offiziell. Dann wird das Bike ja jetzt direkt mal leichter als das Dropzone ...hehe

Wie war noch das Gewicht von den 29ern? War ein Unterschied von 400gr ca. oder?

THX Canyon


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

Einmal mehr bei der SErvice-DAme blamiert, da bei dem Anruf bei ihr dann schon die 29mm auf der HP standen


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

mich wundert es, dass das noch Niemandem früher aufgefallen ist, grade diejenigen, die die 2011er Bikes schon gekauft haben...


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

mess ich beim Reifenwechsel meine Felge ab?


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juni 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> mess ich beim Reifenwechsel meine Felge ab?



Na aber irgendjemandem muss das doch mal auffallen nach nem halben Jahr Abverkauf der Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crimsoncolsan (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute 
will demnächst mein DHX Air aus dem 11er trailflow gegen ein Vivid coil tauschen, habe jetzt noch folgende fragen:
 - ich hab irgendwie den unterschied der beiden ausführungen des vivid noch nicht verstanden
 - was brauche ich außer dem dämpfer und feder noch zum einbau? diese buchsen muss man extra bestellen oder? maße? wurde auch schonmal genannt hier aber ich finde es grad nicht...sorry
 - bei den älteren torks gabs ja immer probleme mit der oberen dämpfer schraube ist das bei den neuen modellen behoben worden oder soll ich mir gleich ne schraube bei canyon bestellen?
 - als letztes: 78 kg in voller montur, 300er feder, laut rechner 28% sag mit einer umdrehung vorspannung und 25% mit 3 umdrehungen...passt oder?

und jetzt natürlich noch: hat jemand einen vivid in der konfiguration oder auch nur dämpfer? möchte evtl gegen dhx air tauschen? wie auch immer --> PN

dann mal danke für die antworten


----------



## xander_v (30. Juni 2011)

du brauchst die buchsen 22,2x8mm.
ich glaube die schraube wurde schon geändert, wirst du ja spätestens beim ausbauen merken.
canyon liefert die dinger relativ schnell wenn du eine neue brauchst.

mit der feder kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Juni 2011)

bei der feder könnte auch eine 350er möglich sein. ich fahr mit 56kg "leergewicht" ne 250er feder (in nem marzocchi roco tst r), 300er war mir zu straff. bei deinen vermutlich 70kg leergewicht dürfte die 300er fast schon etwas weich sein.


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Na aber irgendjemandem muss das doch mal auffallen nach nem halben Jahr Abverkauf der Bikes




einen möcht ich noch draufsetzen:
auf der HP von sun ringlé steht,dass der DRift 2.1 LRS mit den mtx33(oder wie die auch heißen,auf jedenfall die breiten) ausgestattwet sind.
warum hat canyon dann wieder ne extrawurst?


----------



## Muchserk (30. Juni 2011)

weils bestimmt billiger im Einkauf ist und dem Kunden kaum auffällt...
wurde ja sogar sofort beim Trailflow geändert, irgendwie kommt mir das ein wenig heuchlerisch vor.


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2011)

... mir auch...

*schrei*
Möge sich der Canyon-Forum-Support uns erbarmen und uns im Zuge der Kundenzufriedenheit ein wenig aufklären!


----------



## crimsoncolsan (30. Juni 2011)

@knirps: ich dachte mir nur ne etwas weichere feder kann man bei belieben (im uphill zb) per vorspannung auf den gewünschten sag bringen, ne härtere feder weicher machen geht wiederrum nicht....
und die 350er zeigt in dem rechner mit nur einer umdrehung vorspannung schon (bzw nur) 24%sag an


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Juni 2011)

naja zuviel vorspannen is auch schlecht, weil das ansprechverhalten darunter leidet. aber du kannst ja auch einfach ausprobieren und die nicht-passende feder im bikemarkt verkaufen. (wenn manitou-federn auch im rockshox-dämpfer passen, hätte ich noch ne 300er für dich, wenn du interesse hast.)


----------



## Thomas_v2 (30. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> @knirps: ich dachte mir nur ne etwas weichere feder kann man bei belieben (im uphill zb) per vorspannung auf den gewünschten sag bringen, ne härtere feder weicher machen geht wiederrum nicht....
> und die 350er zeigt in dem rechner mit nur einer umdrehung vorspannung schon (bzw nur) 24%sag an



Also ich habe die 350er Feder, und bin in voller Montur max. 1-2 kg schwerer als du (hab momentan keine Waage...).
Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit aber nochmal eine 300er bestellen. Das mit dem 25% Sag passt bei der 350er bei mir auch. Wobei ich bei größeren Sprüngen den Dämpfer auch so an den Anschlag bekomme, aber ich habe die Druckstufe auch bis auf 1 Klick komplett offen.


----------



## Siggi81 (30. Juni 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> will demnächst mein DHX Air aus dem 11er trailflow gegen ein Vivid coil tauschen...



Ich überlege nun schon seit mehreren Tagen wieviel es bringt den serienmäßigen DHX air gegen einen Vivid Air auszutauschen.
Wieso hast Du dich für den coil entschieden?
Nach allem was man so liest, soll der Air doch beste Performance bei leichterem Gewicht bringen.

Was mich irgendwie auch extrem wudnert ist, dass alle über den DHX Air nur schlechtes berichten können, vor allem schwere Fahrer. Er soll nicht gut einstellbar sein und durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen. In der Freeride steht aber was von sehr guter Hinterbauperfomance...
Konnte von Euch schonmal jemand ein Trailflow und ein Dropzone probefahren? Wie groß sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (30. Juni 2011)

ich bin zwar nicht das trailflow und das dropzone gefahren.
aber von den federelementen ist aus meinem trailfow nun eher ein dropzone geworden.

schlecht ist der dhx nicht.
beim pedalieren fand ich das pro pedal gut, ist beim torque aber nicht unbedingt von nöten.
da es sich auch ohne sehr gut pedalieren läßt.
bei kleinen bis mittleren schlägen hat der dhx gut gearbeitet.
sobald aber ein größerer schlag kommt bei dem 90-95% vom hub benötigt werden hat man das gefühl des durchsackens.

besonders ist mir das mit dem dhx in verbindung mit der totem aufgefallen.
im stand und auf dem trail hat sich alles harmonisch angefühlt, kam aber ein sprung hatte ich das gefühl das das heck zu stark im verhältniß zur gabel einfedert.

beim vivid air ist es genau das gegenteil, gabel und dämpfer fühlen sich immer harmonisch an, das loßbrechmoment ist auch besser.
es fehlt eben nur das pro pedal, dem trauere ich aber nicht wirklich hinterher.
ich würde mich bei der entscheidung zwischen den beiden dämpfern wieder für den vivid air entscheiden.


----------



## Naturbursche (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe mal, das mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Ich habe bei meinem Torque 2011 festgestellt, dass die Lager, wo die Wippe mit der Schwinge verbunden ist, ein leichtes Spiel haben.
Jetzt habe neue Lager von Canyon bekommen, doch eine Auskunft, wie ich die Lager wechseln kann, habe ich da nicht bekommen.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand von euch weiter helfen?
Danke und Gruß Ingo


----------



## crimsoncolsan (1. Juli 2011)

Zuerst hatte ich den vivid air ins Auge gefasst, aber soviel Geld wollte ich nicht ausgeben, und jetzt werde ich's wohl eher so machen dass ich den dhx Air behalte und den vivid coil kaufe, ein weiterer Grund ist dass ein Kumpel jetzt sein hanzz neu hat und das Ding ist trotz Stahlfeder vollkommen tourentauglich (unserer Ansicht nach) , ich halte allgemein nix von dem gewichtsthema, das trailflow ist mein erstes eigenes Bike dh ich betreibe den Sport wirklich noch nicht lange und wir sind letztens erst ne 75km 1500+ hm Tour im Schwarzwald gefahren, war natürlich anstrengend aber absolut nicht unschaffbar, einer von uns sogar mit nem 09er playzone 
Von daher leg ich meine Priorität auf jeden Fall bei der Performance


----------



## Siggi81 (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für Eure beiden Meinungen!
Dieses Jahr war ich zu spät, aber ich denke die Modelle nächstes jahr werden wohl ähnlich aussehen. Ich denke wenn sich das Boost valve was es wie ich gesehen habe ab 2012 auch für den DHX Air gibt die "Probleme" nicht bändigt, werde ich wohl auch den Vivid Air reinbauen und den DHX vertickern.


----------



## xander_v (1. Juli 2011)

der evolver ist vieleicht auch noch eine alternative, mit dem sind hier einige unterwegs und dem anschein nach sehr zufrieden.
mit einem vergleich zwischen den beiden kann ich aber nicht dienen.
und fahren würde ich den fox an deiner stelle auch erstmal.
später kann man immer noch tauschen.


----------



## baumi1 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hab bei einem 2010 Torque heute die linke Seite vom Rockerarm runtergeschraubt. Ist da irgendwo eine kleiner O-Ring verbaut?
Hab nämlich am Boden den O-Ring(Gummidurchm. ca.1mm/Aussendurchm.ca.10mm) gefunden.
Jetzt weis ich nicht ob der von der Wippe ist ,oder von ner anderen Baustelle!!
Gibts wo eine Explosionszeichnung oder weis es jemand auswendig.

Danke


----------



## martin! (2. Juli 2011)

unter der scheibe vom sag monitor ist einer. da ist auch ne nut drinne. da kommt der rein.


----------



## anulu (2. Juli 2011)

Hi ich schreibs einfach hier auch nochmal rein.
Ich wollte heute die Kettenführung von Canyon an meinem Torque Es7 2009 montieren.
Das erste Problem ist, dass bei der Führung keine Schrauben dabei waren nur zwei?! Unterlegscheiben... für 3 nichtvorhandene Schrauben. Waren die bei euch direkt dabei?

Und die weitere Frage ist: Wird die Kettenführung DIREKT auf den Rahmen geschraubt? Also ohne dass zwischen Führung und Rahmen irgendwelche Spacer etc. liegen? Weil dann zieht es die Kette immer schräg über die Führung egal ob auf dem kleinen oder dem 36er Kettenblatt fährt.

Hat vllt. jmd. ne kleine Anleitung?! haben da heute 2 Stunden versucht was hinzubekommen aber sind nich drauf gekommen wie das funktionieren soll... Die Rolle der Führung is auch grad mal so breit, dass die Kette genau reinpasst, wie soll sich das schalten lassen. Desweiteren kommt die Führung dem Reifen seeeehr nahe wenn man die direkt auf den Rahmen schraubt.

Sry ich glaub Ich und ein Maschinenbaumeister sind zu doof für das Teil


----------



## xander_v (2. Juli 2011)

ich hatte alle schrauben aber nur 2 unterlegscheiben
habe unter alle drei eine drunter gemacht.
also zwischen rahmen und führung.

vieleicht ist dein torque zu alt oder etwas anderes.
an die torques haben sonst ja kaum normale kaufbare führungen gepasst.

jedenfalls habe ich das problem mit der kette nicht.
mit den reifen wird es bei mir aber auch eng, der 2.5er muss gut in der felge sitzen sonst kanns mal schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (2. Juli 2011)

schrauben waren ab 2010 bei den neuen torques dabei, für den iscg-adapter. ist in deinem fall dann natürlich kagge.
wozu die u-scheiben sind.. ka
ich hatte gedacht um die rolle selbst gegebenenfalls etwas austarieren zu können und nicht das ganze teil.

ich hab die kefü ohne u-scheiben montiert. und läuft soweit tadellos. die rolle ist allerdings bisken zu hart. die ist schon zimlich zerrupft.


----------



## xander_v (2. Juli 2011)

bei mir schleift die führung am reifen wenn ich keine u scheiben drunter mache.
nebenbei braucht jemand 2 muddy marry 2.5 von 2011 mit trailstar gummi in der freeride faltversion?
habe sie 2mal im park gefahren vorne noch 99% profil und hinten 90%.
mir ist die rubber queen doch lieber


----------



## martin! (2. Juli 2011)

mh, ich hab die draht marrys und da schleift nix. das sind wohl wieder die tolleranzen 
oder welches torque fährst du?


----------



## anulu (2. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte für die Kettenführung von Canyon braucht man keinen extra Adapter... wurde doch fürs Torque entwickelt. Steh grad echt aufm Schlauch was ich da machen soll normalerweise sind doch bei so Sachen auch BEFESTIGUNGSschrauben dabei oder soll ich die herzaubern. 
Und da es Wocheend is darf ich wieder ewig warten bis ich per Email ne Antwort von denen bekomm. Die letzte hat ja immerhin NUR 2 Wochen gebraucht.

@xander v: hast du dir die Kettenführung auch im Nachhinein gekauft oder waren bei dir die Schrauben auch schon beim Bike dabei? Es steht ja extra auf der Homepage, dass die Führung für alle Torques ab 2008 passt also muss das auch hinhauen.

@martin! : Das 2009er Torque ES 7 , wenn die Frage an mich gerichtet war. Ja es würde passen aber da is halt nur verdammt wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Führung. 
Ich mach morgen mal Bilder wenn ich die Zeit finde. 
Danke schonma für die Antworten.


----------



## xander_v (2. Juli 2011)

ok ich habe es verrafft, ich hatte gedacht deins wäre von 2007.
habe sie im nachhinein gekauft war aber schon montiert da mein rad zum lagerwechsel bei canyon war.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Juli 2011)

ruf doch mal bei canyon an, die werden dir sicher weiter helfen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (2. Juli 2011)

jau ärgerlich. ruf lieber an als mailen, dann gehts meist schneller, wenn du nen kompetenten, netten menschen erwischt.

reifenfreiheit sieht bei mir so aus, mit MM 2,5 draht:


----------



## baumi1 (2. Juli 2011)

@martin
Danke für die Info bezüglich O-Ring.

Die zwei Pendellager hinten am Rockerarm sind gesteckt,waren ziemlich rostig.Das nach einem 3/4 Jahr,aber glücklicherweise kein Spiel.

War diese Woche in Schladming DH und die Elixir R hat kläglich versagt!!
Schon nach der 2. Abfahrt hab ich hinten ins Leere gegriffen.
Also Elixir R+100Kg+DH=Bremsversagen.

Hab mir jetzt die Code raufgebaut.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2011)

An die monarch fahrer im torque ES, 
wie weit federt euer dämpfer ein?
 bei mir sind noch 4mm bis zum 'kolbenende' also gemessene 60mm hub hab ich jetzt...


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Ok war gestern etwas in Rage...

Danke an die Infos! 

Hab heut in Ruhe nochmal nachgeschaut. Die Kettenführung passt doch so, dass die Kette nicht schief gezogen wird wenn die Führung direkt am Rahmen montiert wird. Mit der Reifenfreiheit muss ich nochmal schaun. Hatten bei der Probemontage die Kurbel nicht komplett montiert und somit nich gesehen, dass sie nicht komplett bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen saß ... Anfängerfehler  
Also fehlen mir nur noch die Schrauben. Kann mir jemand sagen welche da genau passen (von der Länge her) ob man die auch im Baumarkt etc. bekommt? 

Ja werd Montag mal probieren anzurufen... hoffe, dass ich diesmal durchkomme. Bei meinen letzten 4 Versuchen vor 1 Woche hab ich keinen ans Telefon bekommen 

@martin: wenn das ein Carbon-Bash ist, wo bekommt man so einen? Oder ist das ein Selbstbau von dir?


----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> @martin: wenn das ein Carbon-Bash ist, wo bekommt man so einen? Oder ist das ein Selbstbau von dir?



das war mal eine semesterarbeit von mir.
kohlefaser mit polyamid als matrix.
leider gab es da nicht so viele von weil mein budget zu gering war.
einen hab ich für den härtetest zerstört, einen hat mein prof im gang hängen und einen hab ich am bike.


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Schaut sehr nice aus  und sollte gut was aushalten.

Kannst ja mal im Gang vorbei gehen wenn der Prof nich schaut  ne spaß^^


----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2011)

danke 

jau nen paar aufsetzer, fliegende knüppel und brocken hat der bisher mühelos weggesteckt.
mit etwas optmimierter linienführung und einer zäheren matrix könnte man den noch ne ganze ecke wiederstandsfähiger bekommen denke ich.
aber naja, das semester war dann rum, die arbeit, die ich machen sollte, feddich. jetzt hab ich erstmal wieder was anderes zu tun..
wenn mehr geld da ist werde ich da nochmal etwas testen denke ich, das projekt hat spass gemacht 

hehe, der ist in einem glasschaukasten eingeschlossen.


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Verdammt  
Kannst einen ja aufm laufenden halten fallsde das Projekt wieder aufnimmst.

Welche Schrauben das genau waren um die Kettenführung zu montieren hast du nich zufällig beim Montieren beachtet oder? Will nicht noch 2 Wochen warten bis Canyon mir dann VLLT. auch die hoffentlich kostenlosen Schrauben schickt...


----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2011)

alles klar.
erstmal jetzt die abschlussarbeit. die hat priorität. dann bisken kapital verdienen. 

pew. ne weiss nicht mehr was das für schrauben waren.
ruf morgen mal da an. dann sollen die dir das sagen und dann kannste ja erstmal im eisenwahrenladen fragen.

canyon will ja sich doch meist immer immer den kleinsten fligenschiss teuer bezahlen lassen :/
oder man hat halt glück und nen kundenfreundlichen, netten menschen am ohr. dann ist alles gut und man bekommts gegebenenfalls so


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Alles klar dann nerv ich die moie gehörig.

Uih dann viel Spaß un Erfolgbei der Abschlussarbeit... bei mir dauerts noch nen bisschen bis dahin^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. Juli 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> alles klar.
> canyon will ja sich doch meist immer immer den kleinsten fligenschiss teuer bezahlen lassen :/
> oder man hat halt glück und nen kundenfreundlichen, netten menschen am ohr. dann ist alles gut und man bekommts gegebenenfalls so



Nicht immer Canyon schlecht machen. Hab auch schon eine Tüte mit Hinterbauschrauben, die ich ungeschickt kaputt gemacht hatte, innerhalb von 2 Tagen im Briefkasten gehabt. Gleiches mit kaputten Schwingen. Ich glaub, wenn es um eigene Teile geht, die sie da haben (Rahmenzeug), helfen sie natürlich gern. Wenn es hingegen um Zulieferteile geht, ist das Zeug anscheinend abgezählt und man wird auf "Einschicken und zum Hersteller Weiterleiten" vertröstet oder abgewimmelt. Das ist bei Gewährleistungsfällen natürlich nicht ok aber anderes Thema...


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Ja sie helfen auch gerne. 
Meine Schrauben um den Umwerfer am Rahmen zu montieren hab ich auch ohne Probleme bekommen. Hat nur ne ganze Weile gedauert und die kleinen Futzelschrauben haben dann pro Schraube 1,95 gekostet was doch nich wenig ist.


----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2011)

ich sag ja.. wenn man nen fähigen netten mitarbeiter ans telefon bekommt ist alles gut.
mein lieblingsmitarbeiter hat mir neulich auch nen plastikteil kostenfrei geschickt. hat leider ne woche gedauert aber da habe ich auch schon schlimmeres erlebt. von daher lob an die fähigen mitarbeiter die auf kundenzufriedenheit abzielen. wer kann der kann  

aber ich hab oft erfahrung mit einem patzigen abwimmler gemacht. der gute mann hat offensichtlich wenig interesse zu helfen und sollte mal die eine oder andere produktschulung machen bevor er dem kunden absolute ahnungslosigkeit und unfähigkeit vorwirft. 


ist halt schade das einzelne mitarbeiter dann das gute bild eines unternehmens ganz alleine in fetzen reissen könnten. das ist dann für die top mitarbeiter ne harte nuss das wieder grade zu biegen


----------



## xander_v (3. Juli 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> aber ich hab oft erfahrung mit einem patzigen abwimmler gemacht. der gute mann hat offensichtlich wenig interesse zu helfen und sollte mal die eine oder andere produktschulung machen bevor er dem kunden absolute ahnungslosigkeit und unfähigkeit vorwirft.



denk kenne ich auch zu gut!
@ anulu
ich habe aber ein glaube genau diese schrauben nochmal im keller liegen.
wenn du bei canyon nix erreichst kann ich sie dir auch zusenden.


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Xander v: Das wäre genial vielen Dank. Könntest du mir vllt. die Maße oder ein Bild der Schrauben schiggen? Dann könnt ich die Tage ma im Fachhandel schauen ob ich die nicht auch so schon bekomme. Dann wär das Bike vllt. widder fit bis nächstes WE


----------



## xander_v (3. Juli 2011)

Ja klar mache ich aber erst mogen bin gerade nicht zu hause.
sind aber keine besonderen schrauben ich glaube m6x16 mit einem 

flachen kopf.


----------



## anulu (3. Juli 2011)

Das wäre perfekt so arg eilts ja auch nich. Werde natürlich trozdem bei Canyon anrufen... will ja meine Schrauben


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Ich dachte für die Kettenführung von Canyon braucht man keinen extra Adapter... wurde doch fürs Torque entwickelt. Steh grad echt aufm Schlauch was ich da machen soll normalerweise sind doch bei so Sachen auch BEFESTIGUNGSschrauben dabei oder soll ich die herzaubern.


Ist ja auch so, die Führung wird anstelle des ISCG-Adapter direkt am Rahmen montiert. Wenn du ein 2009er hast, sollte bei dem doch der ISCG Adapter (inkl. Schrauben) normal dabei gewesen sein? Und selbst wenn nicht - einfach schnell im Baumarkt was passendes gekauft. Länge und Gewindegröße kann man abmessen und die Kopfform ergibt sich anhand der Führung. M6x16 (was xander_v geschrieben hat) sollte grob passen. Man kann sich auch krampfhaft doof anstellen und es 10 mal komplizierter machen als nötig  (nicht persönlich nehmen, ist nicht böse gemeint )




anulu schrieb:


> @martin: wenn das ein Carbon-Bash ist, wo bekommt man so einen? Oder ist das ein Selbstbau von dir?


Wende dich mal an den User kuka.berlin, der macht so Zeug. (Blick in sein Fotoalbum lohnt sich!) Super Qualität und vertretbare Preise  Habe schon zig Sachen von ihm fertigen lassen, das meiste waren individuelle Sonderanfertigungen, der Kollege ist da echt fit.




martin! schrieb:


> aber ich hab oft erfahrung mit einem patzigen abwimmler gemacht. der gute mann hat offensichtlich wenig interesse zu helfen und sollte mal die eine oder andere produktschulung machen bevor er dem kunden absolute ahnungslosigkeit und unfähigkeit vorwirft.


Wenn ich der "Herr Canyon" wäre, würde ich immer mal wieder Testanrufe machen und solchen Leuten bei grober Unfähigkeit direkt kündigen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass diese Tröten den Ruf der Firma versauen, was sie ja definitiv und nachhaltig tun!  Zumal freundlicher Kundenkontakt ja wohlgemerkt die einzige Aufgabe dieser Leute ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (4. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich der "Herr Canyon" wäre, würde ich immer mal wieder Testanrufe machen und solchen Leuten bei grober Unfähigkeit direkt kündigen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass diese Tröten den Ruf der Firma versauen, was sie ja definitiv und nachhaltig tun!  Zumal freundlicher Kundenkontakt ja wohlgemerkt die einzige Aufgabe dieser Leute ist...




ganz meine meinung! das wäre man 'ne wünschenswerte maßnahme.
ich wunder mich auch immer wieder, das der da noch kunden vergraulen darf...


----------



## crimsoncolsan (4. Juli 2011)

so leute hab jetzt mal die float wie angekündigt aufgemacht und sowohl  neues 10w gabelöl ausm motorradshop in die castings als auch 80w  getriebeöl in die luftkammer. beide öle vollsynthetisch. bei der  gelegenheit hab ich das distanzstück gleich mal rausgemacht, allerdings  wenn ich nachmesse sind es trotzdem nur 170mm ?? hat da jemand ne ahnung? hab ich was vergessen??

ach und ja von den insgesamt 80ml öl (40 auf jeder seite) kamen nur ein paar tröpfchen (achtung übertreibung) aber auf jedenfall bei weitem nicht 80 ml, das is ja fast ein kölschglas voll...
kein wunder dass das ding nich lief...
jetzt fährts sich echt super


----------



## Nexic (4. Juli 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> jetzt fährts sich echt super



Schön das es geklappt hat. 

Wie hast du den Federweg gemessen? eigentlich sollten es schon 180mm sein.

Leider hört man das immer wieder das von Anfang an nicht genug Öl drin ist.
Ist besonders bei Fox Gabeln doof weil man da nicht mal selber nachschauen darf wenn man die Garantie behalten will. 

Ich werde diese Woche auch mal die Float aufmachen um den Spacer zu entfernen.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2011)

gibts bei der van auch so ein netten spacer den man entfernen kann?


----------



## christophersch (4. Juli 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> gibts bei der van auch so ein netten spacer den man entfernen kann?



Meiner Meinung nach wird die überhaupt nicht getravelt. Die ist immer auf 180mm. Obwohl eigentlich sind es sogar 187mm. (Messung der Freeride)


----------



## crimsoncolsan (4. Juli 2011)

jemand ne ahnung wegen meinem 170mm-problem`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn du dieses Teil im linken Standrohr ausgebaut hast 







sollte eigentlich 180mm zur Verfügung stehen. Ich hab mittlerweile drei Federweggrößen von 160 - 180mm durch und es war jedesmal sofort nachmessbar.

Hab auch schon die Öle gewechselt auf dünnflüssigeres und es geht wesentlich besser als mit dem originalem Foxzeugs und trotz des Garantieverlustes, das mehr an Performance ist es wert. Auf der FIT-Kartuschenseite waren die 40ml drin, auf der Ludtseite höchstens die Hälfte. Schon komisch, das es da solche Toleranzen gibt.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wird die überhaupt nicht getravelt. Die ist immer auf 180mm. Obwohl eigentlich sind es sogar 187mm. (Messung der Freeride)


hab eine 2009er 36er Van mit 160mm Federweg und ein argsteilen Lenkwinkel am Torque ES.

Wenns nicht gehen sollte, kommt längerfristig eine lyrik (2009) mit 180mm ans rad!


----------



## anulu (4. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so, die Führung wird anstelle des ISCG-Adapter direkt am Rahmen montiert. Wenn du ein 2009er hast, sollte bei dem doch der ISCG Adapter (inkl. Schrauben) normal dabei gewesen sein? Und selbst wenn nicht - einfach schnell im Baumarkt was passendes gekauft. Länge und Gewindegröße kann man abmessen und die Kopfform ergibt sich anhand der Führung. M6x16 (was xander_v geschrieben hat) sollte grob passen. Man kann sich auch krampfhaft doof anstellen und es 10 mal komplizierter machen als nötig  (nicht persönlich nehmen, ist nicht böse gemeint )



Hab den ISCG-Adapter hier jedoch ohne Schrauben. War als Zusatz extra dabei. Also er war nicht am Rahmen montiert, benötige ich ja aber auch nicht denn die äußeren Löcher des Adapters passen weder am Rahmen noch für die Kettenführung, die inneren Löcher passen für Rahmen und Kefü jedoch ist das doch nicht der Sinn für den Adapter nur als Spacer zu dienen.

Ja das mit dem doof dran stellen stimmt  normalerweise finde ich auch immer eine Lösung, aber nachdem wir den ganzen Samstag nur an dem Bike rumgeschraubt haben war ich abends etwas aufgebracht, dass nichmal Befestigungsschrauben für die Kefü dabei waren (Das mit dem Schraubenkopf war mir schon klar  ).


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Hab den ISCG-Adapter hier jedoch ohne Schrauben. War als Zusatz extra dabei. Also er war nicht am Rahmen montiert, benötige ich ja aber auch nicht denn die äußeren Löcher des Adapters passen weder am Rahmen noch für die Kettenführung, die inneren Löcher passen für Rahmen und Kefü jedoch ist das doch nicht der Sinn für den Adapter nur als Spacer zu dienen.


Jo, ist ja alles so weit nur logisch. Die Führung wird 1:1 anstelle des Adapters montiert, daher drängt sich auch die Idee auf, dessen Schrauben zu verwenden. Wenn die nicht da sind - sch.....ade! 


EDIT: Sind ja einige Vivid-Fahrer hier... könnte mir bitte mal jemand die Breite des Aufklebers auf dem AGB messen? Mein Torque steht gerade gut 100km von mir entfernt  Ich vermute mal, dass die bei den 222/240er Dämpfern gleich sind, also das sollte vermutlich egal sein. Nur die Maße der alten Dämpfer mit dem Aufkleber fast über den ganzen AGB bringen mir nichts. So sollte das aussehen:





Schon vorab vielen Dank


----------



## anulu (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jo, ist ja alles so weit nur logisch. Die Führung wird 1:1 anstelle des Adapters montiert, daher drängt sich auch die Idee auf, dessen Schrauben zu verwenden. Wenn die nicht da sind - sch.....ade!



Eine Schraube is dabei  ... aber selbst wenn alle dabei wären das sind wieder Schrauben mit nem Senkkopf.
Danke für die ganze Hilfe! Werd mir jetz Schrauben besorgen un das Teil endlich fertig montieren


----------



## xander_v (5. Juli 2011)

der aufkleber ist 94mm lang und 37mm hoch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> der aufkleber ist 94mm lang und 37mm hoch.


Grazie mille!  Heute Nachmittag mal zum Werbe-Fuzzi fahren und schauen, ob sein Plotter das kann...


----------



## xander_v (5. Juli 2011)

dann viel glück und vor allem viel spaß beim auseinanderfriemeln wenn der es nicht gleich macht


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Danke. Da der Kollege so zuverlässig ist wie das Wetter, dauerts vermutlich noch 3 Wochen, bis ich den Aufkleber überhaupt mal bekomme...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du die Sache mit der Garantie nicht so eng siehst oder eh das erste Jahr ohne den bekloppt-obligatorischen Service schon hast verstreichen lassen:
> - kauf dir ne Dose Judy Butter oder ein vergleichbares Produkt, ne Buddel Motoröl (ich hab 10W40 genommen, war grad noch da) und ne Buddel Gabelöl 15WT
> - such dir im Netz eine Anleitung, aus der hervorgeht, was du zum Trennen von Tauch- und Standrohren machen musst
> - zerlege die Gabel, reinige sie, entnimm die Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubdichtungen und tränke sie gut in 15er Gabelöl
> ...



wozu brauch ich judy butter? und noch ne frage bei fox steht man muss diese crash washer jedes mal beim ausbau wechseln. muss ich das wirklich machen oder kann ich die alten weiter verwenden?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Ich fand es rein vom Gefühl her sinnvoll, davon etwas direkt unter die Lippen der Staubdichtungen zu schmieren, bzw. auf deren Innenseite. Dürfte bei Fox eigentlich überflüssig sein (weiß nicht, was die offiziell vorgeben, vermutlich Fox-(Zauber-)Fluid. Ist besser, wenn etwas dickflüssigeres direkt unter den Dichtungen sitzt, damit eindringender Schmutz nicht gleich ins Schmieröl gespült wird.
Crash washer  Irgendwelche U-Scheiben...? Ich habe einfach wieder alles so zusammengebaut, wie es war.


----------



## Nexic (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dürfte bei Fox eigentlich überflüssig sein (weiß nicht, was die offiziell vorgeben, vermutlich Fox-(Zauber-)Fluid. Ist besser, wenn etwas dickflüssigeres direkt unter den Dichtungen sitzt, damit eindringender Schmutz nicht gleich ins Schmieröl gespült wird.



Wenn mann neue Dichtungen von Toxo bestellt ist auch immer etwas Fett unter den Dichtlippen, schaden kann es nicht. 
Aber das wird wahrscheinlich recht schnell weggewaschen von dem Gabelöl, weil nicht wie bei RS eine zusätzliche Öldichtung vorhanden ist.
Das einzige was den Dreck noch "aufhalten" kann ist bei Fox der Schaumstoffring unter der Dichtlippe, wenn der mal dreckig ist wirds höchste Zeit für neue Abstreifer.

Die Schaumstoffringe werden normalerweise nur mit Gabelöl getränkt, der Zauber-Mix kommt in die Luftkammer.


----------



## xander_v (5. Juli 2011)

@ anulu
also ist eine m6x12 schraube mit flachem kopf.
soll ich dir trotzdem noch ein bild einstellen?
die bekommt man eigentlich in jedem schraubenladen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wenn mann neue Dichtungen von Toxo bestellt ist auch immer etwas Fett unter den Dichtlippen, schaden kann es nicht.


Ist bei RS auch so, aber das Zeug würd ich schon fast als "trocken" bezeichnen...




Nexic schrieb:


> Die Schaumstoffringe werden normalerweise nur mit Gabelöl getränkt, der Zauber-Mix kommt in die Luftkammer.


Ich dachte, mich zu erinnern, dass sowas im Manual stand. Hab grad nachgeschaut, ist nicht so


----------



## anulu (5. Juli 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> @ anulu
> also ist eine m6x12 schraube mit flachem kopf.
> soll ich dir trotzdem noch ein bild einstellen?
> die bekommt man eigentlich in jedem schraubenladen.



Ne habs mittlerweile befestigt (weis nich was mich geritten hat nach nem Bild zu fragen  wusste genau welche Schrauben ich brauche nur die Größe war ich zu faul zum Messen)... Leider nicht sone tolle Schraube mit flachem Kopf... musste halt ne normale Innensechskantschraube herhalten mit hohem Kopf, gab keine anderen in dem Laden wo ich war. Passt aber alles ohne schleifen etc...

Allerdings sind das M5 Schrauben bei mir...die Länge stimmt, haben die das zwischen den Jahren geändert? Und ja die Schraube passt zu 100%!


----------



## martin! (5. Juli 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> ...musste halt ne normale Innensechskantschraube herhalten mit hohem Kopf,...



die waren bei mir beim rad auch so dabei.
sieht man eh nicht.. wat solls


----------



## anulu (6. Juli 2011)

eben dacht ich mir auch^^ 
Danke nochmal


----------



## mstaab_canyon (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nochmal zu den MTX Felgen beim Drift Laufradsatz beim Modell Trailflow:
Im OE-Bereich gibt es den Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz anders als im Aftermarket auch mit der MTX29 Felge. Wir hatten uns beim speziell beim Modell Trailflow und Rockzone das ja ein verspielte, schnell zu handelnde Bikes sind, wegen des Gewichtsvorteils von 180g fÃ¼r die Version mit der MTX 29 Felge entschieden. Die Felge ist natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r die Verwendung mit 2.4â Reifen geeignet. Bei der Ãbermittlung der Daten zur Webseite kam es leider zu einem Fehler, fÃ¼r den ich mich entschuldigen mÃ¶chte. Daher war auf der Webseite versehentlich eine Felgenbreite von 33mm angegeben. Preislich sind beide Felgen im OE fÃ¼r uns Ã¼brigens gleich.

VG
Michael


----------



## Muchserk (7. Juli 2011)

wers glaubt 

aba im Moment ist es mir egal, da die Post mein Trailflow seit Montag durch ganz Deutschland kutscht nur nicht zu mir, könnt das Bike wegen mir auch ohne LRS kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wieviel Hub hat der dhx air im 2011er Torque nochmal? 69mm oder 63mm glaube es waren 69 oder?


----------



## christophersch (8. Juli 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wieviel Hub hat der dhx air im 2011er Torque nochmal? 69mm oder 63mm glaube es waren 69 oder?



Meines Erachtens sind das im 240er Model 76mm


----------



## smithi80 (8. Juli 2011)

die Einbaulänge beträgt 222mm...


----------



## christophersch (8. Juli 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> die Einbaulänge beträgt 222mm...



Nope 240/76mm im 2011er Torque Rahmen (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2152)


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Juli 2011)

222/70 warens bis einschließlich 09


----------



## rider_x (10. Juli 2011)

So, nach 5 Tagen in denen ich nur zum arbeiten, essen und schlafen von meinem Torque abgesessen bin muß ich sagen: Ein Hammer Gerät. Bergauf geht es recht gut und von Bergab brauch ich wahrscheinlich keinem was hier zu erzählen !

Einzige Mankos waren der Vormontage des Mechanikers anzulasten:

- Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt (springt auf den unteren hinteren Ritzeln)
- Am Adapter an der Hinterradbremse haben sich die Schraubung für den Bremssattel gelöst .  (Wahrscheinlich durch eine längere Asphaltabfahrt und die resultierenden Vibrationen durch die Maxxis Minion)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker7 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Torque Trailflow. Das Bike ist echt Hammer. Ich möchte nur noch meine Magura Gustav M Bremse montieren weil ich von dieser Bremse echt überzeugt bin. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Adapter ich vorne und hinten von Magura  brauch ?


----------



## Skywalker7 (10. Juli 2011)

ach ja Scheiben Größe ist 203 mm


----------



## Skywalker7 (10. Juli 2011)

sorry 210 mm Scheiben


----------



## cliomare (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hab heut das erste Mal mein Trailflow ausprobiert. Nach einem Jahr nur auf meinem Downhiller recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Was mir aufgefallen ist: Das Bike ist bei der Abahrt extrem laut. Denke das liegt an der viel zu langen Kette, die auf der Kettenstrebe aufliegt.
Außerdem gibts da ja noch die "Kettenführung", die ein Reinfressen der Kette in den Reifen verhindern soll. Dieses Teil ist aus Metall und auch da schlagt die Kette die ganze Zeit dagegen.

Auf jeden Fall ist das ganze extrem unangenehm, sobald es etwas holpriger wird, ists extrem laut.

Habt ihr das Problem auch? Lösung? Ich habe gedacht, das Führungsteil mit Gummi bekleben und die Kette kürzen.

Grüße


----------



## smithi80 (11. Juli 2011)

okay super danke christophersch...


----------



## Americanpittbul (11. Juli 2011)

Hi habe mir ein FRX 2010 Rahmen ersteigert, jedoch mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es zu overdressed ist mit 200mm vorne. Kann man/Ist es angenehm den Rahmen mit einer 160mm Domain zu fahren?  Oder möchte jemand gegen was kleineres tauschen ^^

Gruß amp


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2011)

ich ahbe ne 180er Gabel zu verkaufen ;-)


----------



## motoerhead (11. Juli 2011)

hallo  
eine frage... wie wird der umwerfer an die kettenstrebe montiert(an ein 2011er)? ans tretlager klemmen is ja nicht... 
bin ich einfach zu blöd (daran wird es auch liegen) oder brauch ich da was spezielles?
ich habe einen slx e-type umwerfer und wenn ich die 'platte' mit dem großen loch zum klemmen ins tretlager abschraube, passt der umwerfer nicht an die zwei löcher und deren Ausfräsungen an der kettenstrebe...

schon mal vielen Dank!!!
gruß Daniel


----------



## Sylver46 (11. Juli 2011)

Hey,

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich mir eine Reverb Sattelstütze bestellt und wollte die Leitung der Stütze unter dem Oberrohr meines Torque 2010 Rahmen verlegen. 
Nun gibt es ja von Canyon diese Sattelite Single Leitungsführungen. 
Leider ist Canyon was den Ersatzteil Versandt angeht alles andere als Kundenfreundliche und berechnet für den Versandt von 2 Schrauben + Führung im Gesamtwert von 5,98 noch mal 6 Versandt, was ich irgendwie einfach nicht einsehe. (Jaja mag jetzt Knauserig klingen )

Nun wollte ich wissen, ob einer von euch noch welche von den Dingern über hat und sie mir für weniger als 6 Versandt zu schicken kann oder ob es alternativen zu diesen Leitungsführungen gibt, schätze mal Canyon stellt die eh nicht selber her und das es sich um irgendwelche "Normteile" handelt.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## christophersch (11. Juli 2011)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Hi habe mir ein FRX 2010 Rahmen ersteigert, jedoch mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es zu overdressed ist mit 200mm vorne. Kann man/Ist es angenehm den Rahmen mit einer 160mm Domain zu fahren?  Oder möchte jemand gegen was kleineres tauschen ^^
> 
> Gruß amp



Das Frx ist mit 200mm zu overdressed???!!! Ganz im Gegenteil! sie hält den Lenkwinkel einigermaßen flach und bringt sowohl Ruhe als auch Stabilität ins Fahrwerk. 160mm sind deutlich zu wenig, da du dann wohl den Lenkwinkel eines CC Bikes hast. Eine Totem kann ja noch ganz gut in den Rahmen passen, da sie die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie ne 40' oder Boxxer o.ä. hat, aber es geht REIN GARNICHTS über ne Doppelbrücke im Frx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (11. Juli 2011)

die platte für die tretlagerklemmung brauchst du nicht.
der umwerfer kommt wie du schon sagtest an die kettenstrebe.
canyon hat da eine eigene platte.
warum hast du die nicht, war an deinem bike eine hs? evtl. im zubehörbeutel suchen oder bei canyon anrufen und neue bestellen...


----------



## motoerhead (11. Juli 2011)

hey danke!
ja hatte eine hs... ach ja wer braucht eine? verkaufe sie ungefahren mit x9 schaltwerk... 

mmh nach der platte werde ich noch mal suchen, hab mir so etwas schon gedacht... nur nicht gefunden
wenn ich sie nicht finde muss ich mir halt mal eine kaufen  
aber noch mal vielen Dank!!!1


----------



## motoerhead (11. Juli 2011)

@ Sylver46

hab nen ganzen pack von so nem zeuch... muss mal schaun was für meines drauf geht.... kann dir heute abend noch mal bescheid geben was ich dann noch habe


----------



## tical2000 (11. Juli 2011)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich mir eine Reverb Sattelstütze bestellt und wollte die Leitung der Stütze unter dem Oberrohr meines Torque 2010 Rahmen verlegen.
> Nun gibt es ja von Canyon diese Sattelite Single Leitungsführungen.
> ...



 Mir ging es genau gleich vor einer Woche. Hab dann aber doch bestellt. Sie "müssen" das wohl so machen um den Versand nach verfolgen zu können falls mal was verloren geht.


----------



## Americanpittbul (11. Juli 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das Frx ist mit 200mm zu overdressed???!!! Ganz im Gegenteil! sie hält den Lenkwinkel einigermaßen flach und bringt sowohl Ruhe als auch Stabilität ins Fahrwerk. 160mm sind deutlich zu wenig, da du dann wohl den Lenkwinkel eines CC Bikes hast. Eine Totem kann ja noch ganz gut in den Rahmen passen, da sie die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie ne 40' oder Boxxer o.ä. hat, aber es geht REIN GARNICHTS über ne Doppelbrücke im Frx!



Für mich im Einsatzzweck overdressed.  so im DH bestimmt nicht


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Juli 2011)

@ Sylver46
@tical2000
...die kann man auch einzeln bestellen...hab bei mir nen foto drin mit artikel nummer und preis von den Satellite Single !!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. Juli 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, kann man mit nem Torque Trailflow auch langsame, sehr technische Trails fahren? Also völlig verblockt, unflowig mit riesen Brocken, viel umsetzen und ausbalancieren?


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. Juli 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage, kann man mit nem Torque Trailflow auch langsame, sehr technische Trails fahren? Also völlig verblockt, unflowig mit riesen Brocken, viel umsetzen und ausbalancieren?


ja.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. Juli 2011)

Manno, ich werde mich nie zwischen Strive und Torque entscheiden können T.T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (11. Juli 2011)

Nimm das Trailflow,universeller gehts nicht und falsch machst du garantiert nichts.


----------



## martin! (11. Juli 2011)

sieht auch schicker aus


----------



## Americanpittbul (11. Juli 2011)

Und im M immer noch nicht bestellbar... Verdammt


----------



## Sylver46 (11. Juli 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> @ Sylver46
> @tical2000
> ...die kann man auch einzeln bestellen...hab bei mir nen foto drin mit artikel nummer und preis von den Satellite Single !!
> 
> ...



Das weiß ich wohl, ABER will keine 6 Versandt für eine Schraube mit einem  Wert vom 2,95 löhnen ;-)

Haber aber schon eine Lösung gefunden gibts beim Localem "Bikedealer" Edelstahlschraube + Kunstoffschelle kostenpunkt 0,50 sieht zwar nicht ganz so edel aus, aber tut es auch


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. Juli 2011)

Im Moment tendiere ich sogar wirklich zum Trailflow. Ich stehe nur überhaupt nicht auf diese schwarz-blau-Kombo, bzw. gerade die blauen Felgen nicht. Hoffentlich denkt sich Canyon zur nächsten Saison nichts zu schlimmes aus ;-)


----------



## Siggi81 (11. Juli 2011)

Die Felgen sind eh nicht der Hit. Ich würde mir da nen ordentlichen Laufradsatz mit leichteren Reifen draufmachen und den vorhandenen für den Bikepark behalten.
Problem gelöst! 
Ich bin gespannt wie das Trailflow 2012 farblich und auch preislich aussehen wird. So wie das weg ging wird das neue sicher teurer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (11. Juli 2011)

@Sylver46 pm


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. Juli 2011)

Das wär natürlich nicht sehr schön wenns teurer werden würde.. dann könnteichs mir doch nichtmehr leisten.. naja man wirds sehen


----------



## Nexic (11. Juli 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie das Trailflow 2012 farblich und auch preislich aussehen wird. So wie das weg ging wird das neue sicher teurer...



Bestimmt wird es 2012 zwei Farboptionen fürs Trailflow geben wie bei den meisten anderen Modellen auch.
Und ich glaub auch das es teurer wird, aber bei der momentanen Finanzlage kann man sein Geld auch schlechter anlegen.


----------



## rider_x (11. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird es 2012 zwei Farboptionen fürs Trailflow geben wie bei den meisten anderen Modellen auch.
> Und ich glaub auch das es teurer wird, aber bei der momentanen Finanzlage kann man sein Geld auch schlechter anlegen.



Außerdem kommen die Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage nicht ganz so schick rüber wie sie in wirklichkeit sind. Hab das Trailflow bei den Dirtmasters auf dem Contitrack probegefahren. Das sieht schon echt klasse aus. Nexic hat auch ein sehr schönes Foto gepostet als er es neu hatte. Kein vergleich zur Homepage.


----------



## motoerhead (11. Juli 2011)

weils ums tailflow geht und ich meines so toll finde.... 

ach ja noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## RolfK (11. Juli 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind eh nicht der Hit. Ich würde mir da nen ordentlichen Laufradsatz mit leichteren Reifen draufmachen und den vorhandenen für den Bikepark behalten.



Was wäre für dich ein ordentlicher LRS? Weil eventuell möchte auf einen Zweiten aufrüsten, einer für AM/Enduro und einer für'n Park. Danke schon mal für gute Tipps.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2011)

Nimm nur einen Laufradfsatz für alles:

Hope Naben, Sapim Race Speichen, Mavic Ex 721 Felgen.

One-fits-it-all


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Juli 2011)

Die Mavic 721 sind mit 590 gr aber auch keine Leichtgewichte.
Eine Spank Subrosa Evo liegt z.B. bei 505 gr bei einer 30er Breite.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juli 2011)

@Kalle: Was ist da los? Gibts ein N?


----------



## han-sch (12. Juli 2011)

mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem dropzone bzw. dem was davon noch übrig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (12. Juli 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> weils ums tailflow geht und ich meines so toll finde....
> 
> ach ja noch nicht ganz fertig



Bash ist ein Syntace oder?


----------



## User85319 (12. Juli 2011)

bin mal so frei: ja ist ein syntace... Rad ist übrigens der Hammer, durfte es ja schon in natura bewundern


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juli 2011)

Macht mir keine Angst.. für 2999 könnt ichs mir echt nichtmehr erlauben :-( Ich wette es kommt irgendwas in der Richtung. Ich hab mich irgendwann endlich entschieden und ZACK kostets nächste Saison 500 Ocken mehr :<


----------



## cliomare (12. Juli 2011)

Bin echt angepisst:

Bei meiner ungefahrenen Fox Float hat sich der LS Einstellknopf nicht drehen lassen. Also alles ausbauen, einschicken, warten.

Hab dann die Gabel zurückbekommen, wieder eingebaut und bin jetzt bei der allerersten Fahrt draufgekommen, dass jetzt zwar der LS Knopf wieder gängig ist, sich dafür der Rebound Knopf nicht mehr drehen lässt (das war davor definitv nicht so).

Bilanz: Ungefahrene Gabel defekt - die frisch reparierte Gabel auch wieder defekt. NIE MEHR FOX!


----------



## motoerhead (12. Juli 2011)

> Bash ist ein Syntace oder?


jo da hat er recht....

heute hab ich mal das ding getestet und ich muss sagen, das ding is geil!!!
es durfte auf der lokalen dh strecke a weng springen und auf ein paar knackigen stellen mit weichem feuchtem untergrund seine wendigkeit unter beweis stellen... einfach nur top!!!

auch bergauf, an engen Spitzkehren macht es einen sehr sehr guten eindruck 
konnte einfach alles fahren... 

mmh... ein bike für alles, wie ich finde  (ohne jetzt groß andere bikes so lange getestet zu haben)


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte mein alten Umwerfer in Rente schicken und bin am überlegen mein 09 Torque auf Saint umzurüsten. Jetzt lese ich aber das der Saint Umwerfer nur mit einer Tretlager Gehäusebreite von 83 mm kompatiebel ist! Das Torque hat aber ein 73 mm Tretlager.
Was nun?
Was hat das mit dem High & Low Clamp zu tun? Dachte am Torque ist E-Type? Fragen über fragen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Kalle: Was ist da los? Gibts ein N?


Nö. Hab ja jetzt was "Neues". Mein Fuhrpark wird nur langfristig verkleinert. 



sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die Mavic 721 sind mit 590 gr aber auch keine Leichtgewichte.
> Eine Spank Subrosa Evo liegt z.B. bei 505 gr bei einer 30er Breite.


Die Ex721 eignet sich aber auch sowohl für freeride Touren als auch Park... Einsatz prima. Wem 590g an einem Enduro zu viel sind, der sollte vielleicht über ein Elektrobike nachdenken.
Meiner Meinung nach macht ein stabiler Laufradsatz um die 2kg mehr Sinn, als zwei Laufradsätze.


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Ex721 eignet sich aber auch sowohl für freeride Touren als auch Park... Einsatz prima. Wem 590g an einem Enduro zu viel sind, der sollte vielleicht über ein Elektrobike nachdenken.
> Meiner Meinung nach macht ein stabiler Laufradsatz um die 2kg mehr Sinn, als zwei Laufradsätze.



Wo ist der Unterschied zur Subrosa, ausser dass die 721 schwerer ist?


----------



## RolfK (13. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Ex721 eignet sich aber auch sowohl für freeride Touren als auch Park... Einsatz prima. Wem 590g an einem Enduro zu viel sind, der sollte vielleicht über ein Elektrobike nachdenken.
> Meiner Meinung nach macht ein stabiler Laufradsatz um die 2kg mehr Sinn, als zwei Laufradsätze.




Es geht nicht darum wegen zwei unterschiedlich schweren oder stabilen LRS, sondern darum, das ich zwei verschiedene Reifensätze fahren möchte für AM/Enduro-Tour und Park.
Sonntag hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht für eine Tour die MuddyMary aufzuziehen, die ich im Park bevorzuge, und zum treten berghoch ist das schon ziemlich lästig kann ich euch sagen. Auf Tour fahre ich lieber den FatAlbert. Und da ich nicht immer umziehen möchte, die Idee mit dem 2ten LRS, also was stabiles fürn Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (14. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wem 590g an einem Enduro zu viel sind, der sollte vielleicht über ein Elektrobike nachdenken.
> Meiner Meinung nach macht ein stabiler Laufradsatz um die 2kg mehr Sinn, als zwei Laufradsätze.



Interessant, zwar hochgradiges Bike-ADS aber zwei Läufradsätze sind dann zuviel.. Ich würde sagen das soll mal jeder für sich entscheiden, kommt nämlich ganz gewaltig auf Einsatzzweck und Ort an.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zur Subrosa, ausser dass die 721 schwerer ist?



Die Subrosa kenne ich nicht. An einem anderen Bike fahre ich gerade die "Spank Spike AL 35". Macht soweit einen massiven Eindruck - ist aber natürllich auch eine andere Gewichtsklasse.

Ich empfehle und fahre die EX721 für "alles" da sich das Gewicht in Grenzen hält und die Felge sehr, sehr selten Defekte aufweist.



RolfK schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum wegen zwei unterschiedlich schweren oder stabilen LRS, sondern darum, das ich zwei verschiedene Reifensätze fahren möchte für AM/Enduro-Tour und Park.
> Sonntag hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht für eine Tour die MuddyMary aufzuziehen, die ich im Park bevorzuge, und zum treten berghoch ist das schon ziemlich lästig kann ich euch sagen. Auf Tour fahre ich lieber den FatAlbert. Und da ich nicht immer umziehen möchte, die Idee mit dem 2ten LRS, also was stabiles fürn Park.



Ok, das mit den Reifen ist nachvollziehbar, wobei es für den Park natürlich bessere Reifen als die Muddy Marys gibt  

Unter der Prämisse: ZTR Flow oder Subrosa für Touren und EX721 für Park.



-Soulride- schrieb:


> Interessant, zwar hochgradiges Bike-ADS aber zwei Läufradsätze sind dann zuviel.. Ich würde sagen das soll mal jeder für sich entscheiden, kommt nämlich ganz gewaltig auf Einsatzzweck und Ort an.



Klar soll das jeder für sich entscheiden. Dein Kommentar bringt hier aber niemanden weiter. ADS? Das hier ist ein Mountainbike-Forum und nicht die Wendy!

Einsatzzweck und Ort sollten beim Torque ja soweit relativ klar sein...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juli 2011)

Habs grad gesehen, schickes Rad, Kalle! 

@alle anderen: Bei Felgen und Reifen kann ich Kalle nur zustimmen. Also mal weniger pöbeln und mehr ausprobieren!


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

Keine Sorge, ich bin kein Spank-Vertreter, aber ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema Felgen auch gerade, von daher hatte ich auch die Subrosas in den Raum geworfen. Bei mir werden es diese werden, da gewisse Teamfahrer von Canyon auch ausschliesslich mit den Subrosas unterwegs sind, egal ob Trail oder Park.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juli 2011)

Teamfahrer sind ja auch gesponsert  Klar, dass die nix anders fahren...


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Teamfahrer sind ja auch gesponsert  Klar, dass die nix anders fahren...



Und Du meinst die bekommen dann nur die Subrosa und könnten keine Spike fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juli 2011)

Mein Fehler, stand auf dem Schlauch


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Habs grad gesehen, schickes Rad, Kalle!
> 
> @alle anderen: Bei Felgen und Reifen kann ich Kalle nur zustimmen. Also mal weniger pöbeln und mehr ausprobieren!


Oh ja, amtliches Gerät! Wäre eines meiner Favoriten für ein reines Park Bike 

Reifen sind eh ein semi-religiöses Thema  Ich kam z. B. mit dem Minion F gar nicht klar, für viele ist es der beste Reifen der Welt. Viele finden Wicked Will und Muddy Mary oder Schwalbe generell schei$$e, ich mag beide Reifen sehr und komme damit auf allem was ich fahre gut zurecht. Habe auch trotz meist nur ~1,6-1,7bar und FR Karkasse _eigentlich_ so gut wie nie Platten, auch im Park. Nachdem ich aber letztes WE einen DH Schlauch mit einem massiven Snakebite gekillt habe denke ich nun doch gerade über einen Satz mit DH Karkasse nach 

Wegen den Felgen werfe ich (noch)mal die NS Bikes Trailmaster in den Raum - nicht allzu schwer, schön breit und angeblich auch stabil (fahre sie bisher NOCH nicht selbst ). Die EX721 wären mir persönlich deutlich zu schmal, ich fahre lieber z. B. einen 2,35er Reifen auf einer etwas breiteren Felge (31-33mm) als den gleichen Reifen oder gar einen 2,5er auf einer 27-28mm schmalen Felge, fährt sich meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich besser, ganz besonders wenn man <2bar fahren will.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

So, mal zu einem anderen Thema... ich kopiere dazu mal einige Zitate aus der Galerie rÃ¼ber:



rider_x schrieb:


> Genau die sollen bei mir auch ran. Die Preise variieren ja total bei den verschiedenen online - HÃ¤ndlern.
> Bei mir muÃ auch noch mehr orange ans Bike.


Ich habe sie bei CRC bestellt, dort kosten sie 83,xxâ¬. Das orange war bei mir mehr oder weniger eine NotlÃ¶sung. Ich wollte sie in schwarz oder silber, da ich eigentlich nicht so auf markant farbige Pedale stehe. Aber die waren beide bei CRC nicht lieferbar, Alternative: mit maximaler Connection-Ausreizung im Laden fÃ¼r 105â¬ kaufen - Ã¤hm, nÃ¶!  Springender Punkt war, dass ich sie eben bis zu meinem Schweiz-Trip letztes WE haben wollte. Jetzt im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, die Farbwahl war top! Sie gefallen mir am Bike sehr gut und man sieht auch quasi schon aus dem Augenwinkel, wie der FuÃ auf dem Pedal steht  (ist bei mir rechts immer so ein Thema, da "FuÃkrank" - deshalb mussten auch die groÃen Trittbretter her).




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Nachteil der DMR Vault ist doch, dass man die Lager nicht
> wechseln kann. Oder seh ich das falsch?


Japp, da bist du schief gewickelt 


			
				dmrbikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> SERVICEABLE - High load DU bush and cartridge bearing


Konnte man auch bisher bei allen DMR Pedalen, hÃ¤tte mich stark gewundert, wenn sich daran etwas geÃ¤ndert hÃ¤tte. Die Lager laufen auch schÃ¶n stramm und gleiÃmÃ¤Ãig, ich schÃ¤tze, die halten sehr lange.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bin auch grade am Ãberlegen, welche Pedale ans Rockzone kommen sollen. Hab zwischen Vault und A-Flat geschwankt. Die A-Flats sollen aber wohl noch besser sein als die Vaults.





sundawn77 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil soll sein, dass die Pins nur aussen verteilt sind und nicht auch in der Mitte des Pedals platziert wurden. Der Vorteil ist allerdings ist das Gewicht und eindeutig auch die Optik.


Naja, das ist wie bei den meisten Sachen Geschmacksache... ich kenne KEIN gutes Pedal (auf dem ich auch schon selbst einen FuÃ stehen hatte), das Pins in der Mitte hat, wozu auch?? Das Vault hat zudem eine konkave TrittflÃ¤che, was den Druck auf die Ã¤uÃeren Pins verbessert.

Meine Meinung zum A-Flat: zu wenig Pins, diese auch noch ziemlich schwachsinnig angeordnet (vorne mÃ¼ssten mehr sein, die in der Mitte sind unnÃ¶tig), gemessen am aktuellen Stand der Technik recht dick (20mm), zu schwer (470g) und fÃ¼r das alles unterm Strich viel zu teuer!





MaÃe: TrittflÃ¤che 105x105mm  AuÃenmaÃe (Breite bis zum Gewinde, LÃ¤nge Ã¼ber alles) 115x115mm
Ich habe die Ã¤uÃeren Pins noch gegen normale M4 Madenschrauben ausgetauscht, damit sind sie sogar nochmal 2-3g leichter 

Ich konnte die Vault am Wochenende in Flims und Laax perfekt testen, da gab es ALLES, was einen aus dem Tritt bringen kÃ¶nnte: tiefer Matsch, NÃ¤sse, Stein- und Felsgeballer, TretstÃ¼cke Ã¼ber Steine und Wurzeln, etc. pp. - trotz meiner motorischen EinschrÃ¤nkung am rechten FuÃ bin ich nie abgeruntscht und hatte immer das GefÃ¼hl, perfekt zu stehen. Auch in haarigen Situationen hatte ich nie nennenswerte Probleme. Ich hatte vor den Pedalen manchmal das Dilemma, dass ich eigentlich mit meinen 5.10 Line King wegen der flexibleren Sohle mehr Grip hatte, diese aber fÃ¼r einen ganzen Bike(park)tag oder harte Abfahrten einfach zu viel DrÃ¼ck auf die FuÃsohle durchgelassen haben ( -> ErmÃ¼dung, u. U. schmerzhaft). Meine 5.10 Impact Karver haben genau das durch die steifere Sohle gut abgefangen, aber da war eben der Grip schlechter und die Neigung nach auÃen abzurutschen war wegen der breiteren Sohle etwas grÃ¶Ãer (genau das ist mein Problem am rechten FuÃ) - die Probleme sind jetzt beide gegessen  Hatte die Schuhe das ganze WE an - top!





Foto am Bike kommt am WE in der Galerie...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Habs grad gesehen, schickes Rad, Kalle!
> 
> @alle anderen: Bei Felgen und Reifen kann ich Kalle nur zustimmen. Also mal weniger pöbeln und mehr ausprobieren!



Danke, letzten Samstag stand die Jungfernfahrt in Braunlage und Sonntag im Deister an. Prädikät: herausragend 



sundawn77 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin kein Spank-Vertreter, aber ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema Felgen auch gerade, von daher hatte ich auch die Subrosas in den Raum geworfen. Bei mir werden es diese werden, da gewisse Teamfahrer von Canyon auch ausschliesslich mit den Subrosas unterwegs sind, egal ob Trail oder Park.



Auf Material, nur weil es irgendwelche Teamfahrer fahren, würde ich nicht unbedingt was geben. 

Ich persönlich fand die Spank Teile bisher einfach nur posig und nicht sonderlich wertig gemacht. Bei meinem Vorbau fiel damals schon vom zugucken der Lack ab. Vielleicht wurden die Teile aber über die letzten Jahre verbessert? Die ersten Felgenserien und Lenker hatten ja damals diverse Probleme. Meine Felgen am Kalula machen wie gesagt noch einen sehr guten Eindruck (kein Wunder, nach 6 Ausfahrten) und der Vorbau (seeehr flach) macht seinen Job auch sehr gut.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh ja, amtliches Gerät! Wäre eines meiner Favoriten für ein reines Park Bike
> 
> Reifen sind eh ein semi-religiöses Thema  Ich kam z. B. mit dem Minion F gar nicht klar, für viele ist es der beste Reifen der Welt. Viele finden Wicked Will und Muddy Mary oder Schwalbe generell schei$$e, ich mag beide Reifen sehr und komme damit auf allem was ich fahre gut zurecht. Habe auch trotz meist nur ~1,6-1,7bar und FR Karkasse _eigentlich_ so gut wie nie Platten, auch im Park. Nachdem ich aber letztes WE einen DH Schlauch mit einem massiven Snakebite gekillt habe denke ich nun doch gerade über einen Satz mit DH Karkasse nach
> 
> Wegen den Felgen werfe ich (noch)mal die NS Bikes Trailmaster in den Raum - nicht allzu schwer, schön breit und angeblich auch stabil. Die EX721 wären mir persönlich deutlich zu schmal, ich fahre lieber z. B. einen 2,35er Reifen auf einer etwas breiteren Felge (31-33mm) als den gleichen Reifen oder gar einen 2,5er auf einer 27-28mm schmalen Felge, fährt sich meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich besser, ganz besonders, wenn mann man <2bar fahren will.


Danke, ist auch mein reines Parkbike. Für Fr-Touren nehme ich mein Torque oder aber grade das Shova up 

Ich finde die Fat Alberts als Enduro Reifen gut, ebenso die Muddy Marys. Nur bei Nässe und im "verschärften" Parkeinsatz komme ich mit den MMs absolut nicht klar. Da laufen meine Minions (2ply) wesentlich! besser und die momentan verbauten Ardents machen auch einen ordentlichen Eindruck.

Btw: schicke Pedale!

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## markus84 (14. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 2011er Torque Vertride und kann hier ein paar Fotos posten? Bin nämlich schon echt heiß und muss noch bis KW30 warten... :-(


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Japp, da bist du schief gewickelt
> Konnte man auch bisher bei allen DMR Pedalen, hätte mich stark gewundert, wenn sich daran etwas geändert hätte. Die Lager laufen auch schön stramm und gleißmäßig, ich schätze, die halten sehr lange.



hätt mich auch stark gewundert.

Naja die Syncho Crux sind jedenfalls auch spitze. Abrutschen unmöglich,
haben viele sehr scharfe Pins. Lager sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und
halt leicht zu tauschen.

Haste die mal probiert bzw. drüber nachgedacht? Schätze werde für ein
kommendes Bike mal die Vault ins Auge fassen.  Wenn da nur
Farben für die ältere Generation dabei wären.


----------



## rider_x (14. Juli 2011)

Sind auf den Fotos schon die Schrauben außen ausgetauscht? Der Schraubenkopf wird ja nicht den gleichen Grip haben wie die Gewinde. Habe mir das Pedal auch schon öfter angeguckt und dachte mir man könnte eigentlich die äußeren Schrauben durch gleiche nur längerer Bauart austauschen, da die Löcher ja durchgängig sind, oder? Dann könnte man sie auch wie den Rest von der "Unterseite" einschrauben und hätte die Gewindeseite auf der "Fußseite"!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Haste die mal probiert bzw. drüber nachgedacht? Schätze werde für ein
> kommendes Bike mal die Vault ins Auge fassen.  Wenn da nur
> Farben für die ältere Generation dabei wären.


Die Syncros gefallen mir optisch ganz und gar nicht, daher wären die für mich nur eine Option, wenn es nix technisch vergleichbares gäbe  Sind auch recht teuer, oder kriegt man die auch unter 100? Bei mir ist eigentlich 80 schon die Schmerzgrenze.
Farben für die ältere Generation?  Die gibt's doch in fast "allen" Farben, außer evtl. weiß. Die blauen Pins (keine Ahnung, wieso man sowas macht ) verlieren ihre Farbe übrigens zum Glück recht schnell... da es Stahl Pins sind, sind sie logischerweise nicht eloxiert, ist also nur Lack.


EDIT
@ rider_x: nein, da sind noch die originalen drin. Die Schrauben, die an den anderen Stellen verbaut sind, dürften da nicht passen. Die Gewinde sind zwar durgehend, aber die dürften vermutlich zu lang sein, um sie da von unten rein zu kriegen. Von den langen waren auch nur 2 Ersatzpins dabei, daher hatte ich direkt normale Madenschrauben genommen, da hatte ich noch genug im Ersatzteillager  Da muss ich nur nochmal stärkere Schraubensicherung drauf machen, da haben sich ein paar bisschen reingedreht.


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Die Syncros gefallen mir optisch ganz und gar nicht, daher wÃ¤ren die fÃ¼r mich nur eine Option, wenn es nix technisch vergleichbares gÃ¤be  Sind auch recht teuer, oder kriegt man die auch unter 100â¬? Bei mir ist eigentlich 80 schon die Schmerzgrenze.
> Farben fÃ¼r die Ã¤ltere Generation?  Die gibt's doch in fast "allen" Farben, auÃer evtl. weiÃ. Die blauen Pins (keine Ahnung, wieso man sowas macht ) verlieren ihre Farbe Ã¼brigens zum GlÃ¼ck recht schnell... da es Stahl Pins sind, sind sie logischerweise nicht eloxiert, ist also nur Lack.




Wenn man die blauen Pins nicht mag, dann gibts das hier:

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...ategory=13&CategoryName=Pedals&itemid=FLIPPIN

(hab ich auch grade erst gesehen)

Muss man nur mal schauen wo und wie man da ran kommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wenn man die blauen Pins nicht mag, dann gibts das hier:
> 
> http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...ategory=13&CategoryName=Pedals&itemid=FLIPPIN
> 
> ...


Da sie die Farbe eh so schnell verlieren, ist es ja fast egal, wie sie vorher aussehen  ich geh über den Rest mal noch mit dem Messing Fächer der Minibohrmaschine drüber, dann ist das Thema gegessen. Ich finde die Pins silber eh am besten, kostet auch nicht nochmal extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbocat (14. Juli 2011)

Torque Vertride 2011


----------



## markus84 (14. Juli 2011)

turbocat schrieb:


> Torque Vertride 2011



Sehr geil! Mehr!!!

Ist das "M"? Wie groß bist du und was hast du für ne SL?


----------



## turbocat (14. Juli 2011)

Sorry, da hatte ich in der Eile eine falsche URL kopiert...

Hier noch mal:





Das ist ein "M", meine Schrittlänge ist 81.5cm bei 173cm Körpergrösse.

Aus Deiner Frage entnehme ich, dass Du auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen zwei Grössen standest - mir hätte sicher auch ein "S" gepasst. Ich fahre praktisch ausschliesslich Touren bei uns in den Alpen in der Schweiz, so habe ich das "M" wegen dem etwas längeren Oberrohr genommen in der Annahme, dass das die Tourentauglichkeit verbessert.


----------



## rider_x (14. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ rider_x: nein, da sind noch die originalen drin. Die Schrauben, die an den anderen Stellen verbaut sind, dürften da nicht passen. Die Gewinde sind zwar durgehend, aber die dürften vermutlich zu lang sein, um sie da von unten rein zu kriegen. Von den langen waren auch nur 2 Ersatzpins dabei, daher hatte ich direkt normale Madenschrauben genommen, da hatte ich noch genug im Ersatzteillager  Da muss ich nur nochmal stärkere Schraubensicherung drauf machen, da haben sich ein paar bisschen reingedreht.



Ok, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das die so flach sind. Das mit der Madenschraube und Schraubensicherungslack wäre dann auch mein nächster Versuch gewesen. Wenn sie nicht fest werden könnte man ja noch versuchen sie zu kontern...


----------



## markus84 (14. Juli 2011)

@turbocat

Meine Schrittlänge ist 86cm bei 183cm Größe. Hab mir auch eins in M bestellt. Für moderate Touren hab ich ein 09er Nerve XC in L. Das XC ist mir trotz kürzerem Vorbau tendenziell etwas zu lang. 
Bin auf dem Bikefestival am Gardasee ein Dropzone in L und ein 2010er Alpinist in M gefahren. Das Dropzone fand ich sehr sperrig. Das Alpinist war klasse. Hoffe, dass das Vertride mit der 180er Gabel noch nen Tick besser geht...

Was fährst du für ein Gabel- und Dämpfersetup? Und hast du noch mehr Bilder? Danke!


----------



## Mantaray79 (14. Juli 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem dropzone bzw. dem was davon noch übrig ist



Nice! Sieht fast aus wie meins. Was haste da fürn Dämpfer drin?


----------



## turbocat (15. Juli 2011)

markus84 schrieb:


> @turbocat
> ...
> Was fährst du für ein Gabel- und Dämpfersetup? Und hast du noch mehr Bilder? Danke!



Noch ein paar Bilder:






















Zum Setup hatte ich noch fast keine Zeit, habe nur ein Basic Setup gemacht bisher. Momentan sind die Federelemente folgendermassen eingestellt:
Gabel:
Luftdruck: 45psi/3.1bar
Zugstufe: +6Clicks
Low Speed Druckstufe: +0Clicks
High Speed Druckstufe: +0Clicks

Dämpfer:
Luftdruck Haupkammer: 140psi/9.7bar
Luftdruck Piggy Back: 135psi/9.3bar
Zugstufe: +6Clicks
Pro Pedal: ausgeschaltet (auch bergauf)

Mein Gewicht inkl. Kleider, Rucksack/CamelBak: ca. 72kg 

Wenn Du Deines hast, poste doch auch Deine Einstellungen und ein paar Bilder!


----------



## christophersch (15. Juli 2011)

verdammt schön! gibt eigentlich wenig, was ich ändern würde 
Ich (!) würde auf 1fach mit Rennradkasette umrüsten. Außerdem kürzerer Vorbau und den deutlich breiteren Carbon-Enve Lenker. Dann noch anständige Reifen bspw: MM 2.35 Tubeless. Sattel runter, Stütze kürzen und fertig ist der Mini DHler  (ich weiß, Dämpfer und Gabel sind dafür nicht ideal... Die 2012er Float Kashima +neue Dichtung und evtl der Vivid Air wären optimal)
hast du die Decals geändert, oder sind die doch weiß?!
weißt du was das ding wiegt?


----------



## turbocat (15. Juli 2011)

Ist alles noch Original, auch die Decals. Die Fox ist eine 2012er Factory Series ohne Kashima.

Wiegen konnte ich es auch noch nicht, werde ich aber sicher nächstens mal machen!
Für mich als Tourenbiker ist die Ausstattung des Vertride recht ideal, die Knacknuss stellen für mich noch die Pedale dar.

Die 647 taugen eingeklickt sehr gut, aber die Illusion, dass sie auch ausgeklickt guten Stand bieten, habe ich nach den ersten Metern verloren. Vielleicht sind Klickies und guter Stand ausgeklickt in einem Pedal nicht miteinander vereinbare Anforderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Juli 2011)

ahaaaaa. dann hast du also schon die neuen Dichtungen?! Is ja der Hammer!
Und klar - für Touren usw. ist die Ausstattung echt ideal! dann würde ich natürlich auch (fast) nichts verändern...
Viel Spaß mit der Rakete


----------



## turbocat (15. Juli 2011)

Danke 

Ja, sind schon die neuen Dichtungen und die neue FIT Kartusche in der Gabel.

Wünsch Dir auch viel Spass mit Deinem Frx (Bilder?)


----------



## han-sch (15. Juli 2011)

@Mantaray79: ich hab einen 2011er rock shox vivid r2c coil eingebaut


----------



## crimsoncolsan (15. Juli 2011)

wo wir hier grad bei pedalen sind: sagma wie bekommt man glatt abgerissene pins aus den flats? ich bin irgendwie ziemlich begabt darin immer an den falschen stellen zu pedalieren, da hats dann mal funken geschlagen und dann waren 3 pins ab 
gruß


----------



## markus84 (15. Juli 2011)

Hi Turbocat, danke für die klasse Bilder. Die versüßen mir die Wartezeit um einiges... 

Pedale werden bei mir Sixpack Icon in "silver polished anodized" drankommen. Dazu noch die RS Reverb. Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung meines erachtens perfekt.

In der letztes Freerideausgabe (2/11) wurden die Federelemente im Set-up-tipp (75 kg Fahrer) folgendermaßen eingestellt:

2010er Fox 36 Talas Fit RC2 180mm (im Bergamont und Rose)
- Luftdruck: 60 psi
- Zugstufe: 5...6 Klicks*
- Low-Speed: 6...8 Klicks*
- High-Speed: offen

Fox DHX Air 5.0 (im Torque Trailfow)
- Luftdruck: 130 psi
- Zugstufe: 3 Klicks*
- Ausgleichsbehälter: 130 psi
- Bottom out: komplett offen (rausgedreht)

*ausgehend von komplett offen/ungedämpft

Das reale Gewicht interessiert mich auch brennend!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Juli 2011)

@turbocat: was für ne Gabel ist da jetzt verbaut? Ne 180 Stahl oder die 170Talas?
Die Canyon Seite ist sich da ja auch nicht sicher  Von deinem Bild her würde ich auf die 180 Stahl tippen.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2094

Echt schade das es ausverkauft ist, sonst würd ich zuschlagen.

Edit sagt... genau lesen und bei Fox gucken hätte mir die Frage beantwortet. Es gibt ne 180er Talas. Krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus84 (15. Juli 2011)

180er Fox 36 Talas Fit RC2 Modelljahr 2012 Factory Series. Also keine Stahlfeder...


----------



## turbocat (15. Juli 2011)

Also, jetzt hab ich es selber nicht mehr ausgehalten und das Vertride mal auf die Waage geschleppt.

Es wiegt ohne Pedale 13.6kg.

Gar nicht so weit weg von dem von Canyon angegebenen Gewicht (13.4kg).

Eigentlich schon erstaunlich, [email protected]


----------



## Caspar720 (15. Juli 2011)

Mal anderes Thema, hat Canyon eigentlich schon die versprochenen Sattelstützen an die Alpinisten Kunden verschickt? Sollten die nicht Anfang Juli rausgehen. Hab noch keine bekommen.


----------



## smithi80 (15. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab meine bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen, hatte es auch wenn ich ehrlich bin vergessen da ich mit ner reverb fahre, aber schreibe canyon in dem fall mal noch an die Tage...


----------



## Mantaray79 (15. Juli 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> @Mantaray79: ich hab einen 2011er rock shox vivid r2c coil eingebaut



genau den hab ich mir jetzt auch bestellt.  gabs probleme beim einbau? die alten buchsen haben doch für den neuen dämpfer auch gepasst oder? wie fährt es sich? ist ein großer unterschied bemerkbar? welche federhärte hast du genommen? sorry für die überhäufung mit fragen aber es gibt wohl kaum jemanden der schon beim 2011er torque den dämpfer getauscht hat


----------



## zappelmaxx (16. Juli 2011)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Mal anderes Thema, hat Canyon eigentlich schon die versprochenen Sattelstützen an die Alpinisten Kunden verschickt? Sollten die nicht Anfang Juli rausgehen. Hab noch keine bekommen.



Habe vor gut einer Woche mal per Mail nachgefragt. Insbesondere wollte ich wissen, ob man die Stütze noch (gegen Aufpreis) gegen ne Reverb tauschen kann, falls noch kein Versand erfolgt ist. Antwort:

1. Kein Tausch möglich
2. Versand Anfang Juli

Hmm, vielleicht meint Canyon ja 2012


----------



## markus84 (16. Juli 2011)

Wollte auch auf ne Reverb upgraden. Die Reverb für 150,- gibts nur zum Trailflow. Jetzt beim TDF-Special gibts die Stütze gratis zum Dropzone. Für 299,- hätte mir Canyon die Reverb auch an mein bestelltes Vertride - wahrscheinlich auch jedes andere - gebaut...


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Juli 2011)

Hatte auch nach der reverb zu meinem rockzone gefragt, der Verkäufer vor Ort bat mir dann die reverb zum superaktionssonderpreis von 279 Euro an. Lächerlich!!!


----------



## markus84 (16. Juli 2011)

Aber immernoch 20 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als bei der Hotline... ;-)

Hab meine jetzt bei Hibike mit 6% DIMB-Rabatt fÃ¼r 196 â¬ bestellt.


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn du bei cheetah ein Bike konfigurierst bekommst du die reverb für 135 Euro.
Noch fragen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (16. Juli 2011)

@Mantaray79: im vergleich zum air der nach 1,5 monaten defekt war macht er bis jetzt keine probleme und ich find der hinterbau arbeitet mit coil besser (kann aber auch einfach nur einbildung sein ..) ich fahr eine 300er feder und fahrfertig wie ich so um die 65-68kg. die buchsen sollten passen, ich hab mir aber gleich neue mitbestellt.. probleme beim einbau gabs auch keine musst halt nur bischen vorsichtig sein weil's nur alu schrauben sind


----------



## McFussel (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Torque Boys,

ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Strive kaufen - da ich von meinem Spectral kommend wirklich gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht habe. Ich lese aber grade von SEHR vielen Problemen mit dem Strive.

Und das Vertride wiegt nur ein Kilo mehr. 

WIE ist die tourentauglichkeit? Wie geht das Teil den Berg hoch? Mit der um 4cm absenkbaren Fox sollte das gehen - Spanngurte? Ist der Hinterbau auch so "durchsackend" wie man es von Strive sagt, ich es vom Speci kenne? 

Ich denke bergab hat das Torque voll die Nase vorn.

Mein Ziel sind nicht die Bikeparks, ich will nur Trails bergab und dann wieder hoch. Schwäb Alb / und in den Alpen...

Kann mir hier jemand "live" von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Das wäre echt super....


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage an die Technikabteilung hier ;-)

Würde gerne an meinem Rockzone die Hussefelt 2.0 Kurbel gegen eine leichtere Kurbel tauschen. Im Auge habe ich eine Saint Kurbel mit Bashguard. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen worauf ich da zu achten habe? Länge, Breite, Innenlager usw? Oder am besten direkt den passenden Link posten, mit dem Teil was ans Torque passt? Das wäre klasse!

Hier einige Links, ich blick da nicht durch:

1) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27685

2) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27684

3) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27681

???



Wieviel Gewicht würde ich mit der Saint gegenüber der Hussefelt sparen?
leider ist das nicht so ganz ersichtlich im Internet. (kann aber auch sein, dass ich blind bin oder das mit dem Innenlager oder ohne Innenlager nicht verstehe)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Zur Kurbel. Nimm doch einfach eine XT Kurbel oder eine SLX. Die sind deutlich günstiger und halten auch was aus... Vor allem sind sie nochmal leichter. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine 73er Gehäusebreite. Wenn du nicht allzu oft bergauf fährst, würde ich dir zu einer 170er Länge raten. Du kannst sonst auch die Descendant nehmen. Die gibts hier im Bikemarkt meist auch gleich mit Innenlager. Sonst müsste deins aber bestimmt auch passen.
Im Vergleich zur Hussefelt sparst zu im Vergleich zur Descendant bestimmt über 400 Gramm. Bei der XT könnte es sogar ein halbes Kilo werden. Also auf jeden Fall lohnenswert ;-)

@McFussel: An deiner Stelle würde ich das Vertride nehmen. 13,6 Kilo in M (nachgewogen von einem anderen User hier), robust genug für alles, sogar Bikepark, gut bergauf und glühend bergab. Wenn du dann noch ne Reverb nachrüstest, wirst du da bestimmt keine Probleme bergauf haben. Das Strive in Ehren, aber nichts geht über die Leistungen des Torque bergab  Auch die "geringe" Absenkung reicht vollkommend aus.
Spanngurte brauchst du mMn NICHT!

Grüße


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juli 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Zur Kurbel. Nimm doch einfach eine XT Kurbel oder eine SLX. Die sind deutlich günstiger und halten auch was aus... Vor allem sind sie nochmal leichter. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine 73er Gehäusebreite. Wenn du nicht allzu oft bergauf fährst, würde ich dir zu einer 170er Länge raten. Du kannst sonst auch die Descendant nehmen. Die gibts hier im Bikemarkt meist auch gleich mit Innenlager. Sonst müsste deins aber bestimmt auch passen.
> Im Vergleich zur Hussefelt sparst zu im Vergleich zur Descendant bestimmt über 400 Gramm. Bei der XT könnte es sogar ein halbes Kilo werden. Also auf jeden Fall lohnenswert ;-)
> ...



Du meinst, ich brauche einfach nur die Hussefelt-Kurbelarme gegen die Descendant zu tauschen, dabei würde ich ca 400 gr sparen und Innenlager müsste ich auch nicht neu holen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juli 2011)

Doch. Das richtig Schwere an der Husselfelt Kurbel ist das Lager.


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juli 2011)

Denke inklusive Bashguard ist die Saint nicht weit weg von der Descendant, zudem würde ich schon eine 175er Kurbel nehmen wollen.

Würde das hier beim Torque passen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a10766/saint-kurbel-fc-m-810-2.html


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Juli 2011)

@ sundawn77
ja diese Saint passt. Ist aber teuer!? Wie oben schon jemand gesagt hat, einfach auf 73mm Gehäuse achten und es passt. Die Saint gibt's auch als 83er Version.
Wenn du diese 2-fach Version nimmst, kannst auch bei Umwerfer/Kettenführungsrolle alles so lassen. 
Sinnvoll wäre nur, das Tretlager planfräsen zu lassen - war bei meinem Rad nicht gemacht, da es für's Howitzer nicht so genau sein muss. 
Hussefelt+Howitzer wiegen 1412g. Leider habe ich die SLX 2-fach vorm Einbau nicht gewogen... Wer kennt das Gewicht?


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juli 2011)

Danke Euch, habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2011)

die slx 2-fach wiegt ca. 1000gr mit innenlager


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juli 2011)

Die Saint 2fach mit bash und innenlager 1090 gr


----------



## McFussel (17. Juli 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> @McFussel: An deiner Stelle würde ich das Vertride nehmen. 13,6 Kilo in M (nachgewogen von einem anderen User hier), robust genug für alles, sogar Bikepark, gut bergauf und glühend bergab. Wenn du dann noch ne Reverb nachrüstest, wirst du da bestimmt keine Probleme bergauf haben. Das Strive in Ehren, aber nichts geht über die Leistungen des Torque bergab  Auch die "geringe" Absenkung reicht vollkommend aus.
> Spanngurte brauchst du mMn NICHT!
> 
> Grüße



Super - Vielen dank schon mal. ich denke die Reverb is ne gute Idee. Sackt das Bike hinten so durch? 

Kann mir jemand berichten, der mit dem Bike viel bergauf kurbelt? 

Selbst wenn ich nach Koblenz fahre, das kann ich da bestimmt nicht testen. Wie wendig ist das denn auf Trails (Lenkwinkel)?



Danke nochmal.


----------



## Americanpittbul (17. Juli 2011)

So da mir abgeraten wurde das FRX mit 160mm aufzubauen wollte ich fragen ob man in das Trailflow mit einer 160/130/115mm Gabel ausstatten kann um auch steile Berge gut damit hochzukommen. Fährt jemand das FRX mit 160mm? Habe mal die Geo mit meinem CC/AM Bike mit 130mm verglichen und es ist fast 1:1 nur 2cm länger  

Gruß Amp


----------



## han-sch (17. Juli 2011)

Also mit dem Trailflow sollte das auf jeden Fall klappen, weil Canyon hat ja letztes Jahr ein oder zwei Torques mit hinten 180mm und vorne 160mm verkauft der Rahmen ist ja dieses Jahr gleich geblieben ..


----------



## Americanpittbul (17. Juli 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Also mit dem Trailflow sollte das auf jeden Fall klappen, weil Canyon hat ja letztes Jahr ein oder zwei Torques mit hinten 180mm und vorne 160mm verkauft der Rahmen ist ja dieses Jahr gleich geblieben ..



Das hatte ich auch in Erinnerung, war mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylver46 (17. Juli 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht Jemand sagen, wie diese Dinger heißen mit dem die Brems- und Schaltleitungen die sich Kreuzen miteinander verbunden sind?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/reverb003medium.jpg


----------



## jedy (17. Juli 2011)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht Jemand sagen, wie diese Dinger heißen mit dem die Brems- und Schaltleitungen die sich Kreuzen miteinander verbunden sind?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/reverb003medium.jpg



das sind s-haken. gibts z.b. bei bike-discount

gruß


----------



## maddin80 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Brauche mal Hilfe bei dem Innenlager des Torques FR8.0 von 2008. Mein Innenlager ist hin und ich brauche ein neues, kann mir wer sagen, welche Kettenlinie das FR8.0 hat, 50/51,mm oder 56mm?
Innenlager: Turativ Howitzer Team
Kurbel: original verbaute Husselfelt Kurbel

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Ok, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das die so flach sind. Das mit der Madenschraube und Schraubensicherungslack wäre dann auch mein nächster Versuch gewesen. Wenn sie nicht fest werden könnte man ja noch versuchen sie zu kontern...


Ich habe am Wochenende nochmal geschaut, die langen Schrauben, die vorne/hinten verbaut sind passen definitiv nicht auf der Aussenseite. Muss also mit Madenschrauben gelöst werden. Ich werde es erst nochmal mit Schraubsicherung versuchen, Muttern auf M4 Madenschrauben würde ich wenn es geht vermeiden wollen.

@ sundawn77: hier sieht man, wie schnell die Pins ihre Farbe verlieren (nach 1 WE Schweiz + 1 x Hometrail). Ich muss nur evtl. noch die Köpfe vom blau befreien...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei cheetah ein Bike konfigurierst bekommst du die reverb für 135 Euro.
> Noch fragen??


Ja, ich hätte noch eine Frage: was will ich mit dem Cheetah Rahmen, der dann an der Stütze dran hängt 




McFussel schrieb:


> ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Strive kaufen - da ich von meinem Spectral kommend wirklich gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht habe. Ich lese aber grade von SEHR vielen Problemen mit dem Strive.
> [...]
> Mein Ziel sind nicht die Bikeparks, ich will nur Trails bergab und dann wieder hoch. Schwäb Alb / und in den Alpen...


Also ich bin der Meinung, dass das Strive für dich das bessere Rad wäre. Der Hinterbau rauscht nur bei Landungen nach größeren Sprüngen oder Drops etwas durch den Federweg, aber der Dämpfer ist auch noch sensibel, wenn man ihn mit viel Druck und wenig Sag fährt. Das Torque lässt sich zwar für ein Bike, das SO gut bergab geht noch moderat bergauf treten, aber so wie ein Strive auf keinen Fall. Zumal das Strive bergab aufgrund der sehr guten Geo auch sehr gut liegt und mit 160 gut Reserven hat - das Fahrwerk ist aber eben nicht so satt wie das des Torque, was aber eher bei richtig grobem Geläuf zum tragen kommt, oder wenn man richtig heizen will.




christophersch schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach eine XT Kurbel oder eine SLX.


 Weg mit dem Truvativ Kram!


----------



## turbocat (18. Juli 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Super - Vielen dank schon mal. ich denke die Reverb is ne gute Idee. Sackt das Bike hinten so durch?
> 
> Kann mir jemand berichten, der mit dem Bike viel bergauf kurbelt?
> 
> ...



Hallo McFussel

Viel gefahren bin ich noch nicht auf meinem Torque, aber hier schon mal meine ersten Eindrücke. 
Da ich in den Schweizer Alpen wohne, sind meine Strecken geprägt von lange steil bergauf und dann lange steil und verblockt bergab. Ich habe das 2011 Vertride. Vorher bin ich Specialized Enduro s-works, Specialized Stumpjumper und ein Trek Top Fuel 9.9 gefahren.

Verglichen mit diesen 3 Bikes fährt sich das Vertride (abgesehen von den 4kg Mehrgewicht!!!) am ehesten wie das Top Fuel bergauf. Der Hinterbau wippt praktisch gar nicht und sinkt deutlich weniger ein als bei den beiden Specialized (auch ohne propedal). Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich Klickpedale fahre und runden Tritt etwas gutes finde.

Auch Wiegetritt ist problemlos möglich.

Steilste Rampen kommt man gut hoch, sofern die Kraft dazu reicht. Jedenfalls steigt das Bike (Gabel abgesenkt) nicht früher als die Specis.

Klar, auf dem Torque hat man eine komplett andere Haltung als auf dem Top Fuel, das Torque ist kürzer, die Front höher. Deshalb ist man bergauf schon etwas gemütlicher unterwegs. Aber für Touren ist das sehr angenehm, an einen Marathon würde ich jetzt nicht gehen mit dem Torque. Und bergab, da muss ich ja nichts dazu schreiben, einfach faszinierend...

Betreffend der Wendigkeit: Es ist für mich wendig genug, aber im Vergleich zu einem Trailbike wie dem Stumpjumper muss man schon etwas mehr arbeiten, damit das Torque schnelle Richtungswechsel macht. Hat man aber schnell im Gefühl.

Canyon hat sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, für hier in den Alpen zu touren ist das Torque top.


----------



## McFussel (18. Juli 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten. 

Die Entscheidung ist echt schwer...aber auch egal, denn beide Bikes (Strive und Torque) sind dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Was ich jetzt gelesen habe und was ich von meinem Speci kenne, ist das durchsinken des Hinterbaus beim Bergauf fahren. Das nervt so an beim Speci - selbst wenn ich den Dämpfer hinten auf härteste Stufe (3) stelle.

Am Torque reizt mich einfach, es sind unglaublich Reserven da - und es wäre ne gescheite Ergänzung zum Spectral. Aber ich habe Angst, das Teil nicht gut genug fahren zu können und ich will NICHT ein Typ sein, der fettes Material hat und damit ******** auf dem Trail unterwegs ist. (was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr glaube).

Meine Prio sind aber Touren mit maximalen Trail Anteil - und ich vermute, da tut sich das Torque etwas schwerer als das Strive. 

Da ich aber kniffelige Trails liebe und auch mal nach LaPalma will, tendiere ich eher zum Torque....aber das is ja eh nicht lieferbar...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt gelesen habe und was ich von meinem Speci kenne, ist das durchsinken des Hinterbaus beim Bergauf fahren. Das nervt so an beim Speci - selbst wenn ich den Dämpfer hinten auf härteste Stufe (3) stelle.


Das hatte mein (altes 2009er) Torque mit dem Luftdämpfer auch. Mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer ist das jetzt wie weggeblasen, trotz recht weichem, abfahrtsorientierten Setup. Beim neuen Torque Rahmen soll das wohl etwas besser sein, vorhanden ist es aber dennoch, nach dem was man hier so liest. Mit Propedal o. Ä. dürfte das wohl einigermaßen zu bändigen sein. Das Strive meines Kumpels war zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich es bergauf probegefahren bin noch viel zu weich (zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer) und ich hatte das Floodgate am Monarch auf kleinster Stufe, trotzdem war es super bergauf zu treten, hat nicht spürbar gewippt und ist selbst beim heftigen Antritt im Stehen kaum weggetaucht. Bei den teureren Versionen mit RP23 dürfte das sogar noch besser abzustimmen sein.




McFussel schrieb:


> Am Torque reizt mich einfach, es sind unglaublich Reserven da - und es wäre ne gescheite Ergänzung zum Spectral. Aber ich habe Angst, das Teil nicht gut genug fahren zu können und ich will NICHT ein Typ sein, der fettes Material hat und damit ******** auf dem Trail unterwegs ist. (was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr glaube).


Hehe, gerade mit Torque (oder auch LV 901, Speci Enduro etc.) sieht man extrem viele Fahrer, die sich besser etwas "kleineres" gekauft hätten, die deutlich erkennbar nur auf maximale Reserven gesetzt haben, das Fahrwerk aber nicht im Entferntesten ausreizen können. Wenn du allerdings auf knifflige Trails stehst, glaube ich kaum, dass du zu diesen Fahrtechnik-Verweigerern gehörst 




McFussel schrieb:


> Meine Prio sind aber Touren mit maximalen Trail Anteil - und ich vermute, da tut sich das Torque etwas schwerer als das Strive.
> 
> Da ich aber kniffelige Trails liebe und auch mal nach LaPalma will, tendiere ich eher zum Torque....aber das is ja eh nicht lieferbar...


Da du schreibst, dass deine Priorität auf Touren liegt (so hatte ich das auch vorhin herausgelesen) habe ich das Strive empfohlen. Das hat das, was ich eine "moderne Geometrie" nenne -> schön flacher Lenkwinkel, nicht so hohe Front, wending + agil, aber trotzdem nicht nervös, wenn es mal schneller wird. Das ist wohl so ziemlich der perfekte Mix aus Bergauf und Bergab-Performance. Mein Kumpel hatte vor dem Strive ein Ironhorse 7point mit Stahlfederdämpfer und Marzocchi 66, das ist mit dem Torque vom Fahrwerk her schon sehr vergleichbar, wenn auch eher noch etwas DH-lastiger. Auf den härteren Streckenabschnitten vorletztes Wochenende in Flims/Laax meinte er, er hätte sich das satte Fahrwerk des 7point zurückgewünscht, das war aber eben auch absolut auf bergab getrimmt. Das war aber mehr eine Frage des Komforts und der Anstrengung oder der Geschwindigkeit, nicht eine Sache der Machbarkeit gewisser Streckenabschnitte. Generell ist er mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden und will nur die 2-Step Lyrik noch auf U-Turn umbauen und evtl. den Dämpfer gegen einen RP23 tauschen. Ich fahre mit meinem Torque auch Touren, aber bei längeren Bergaufstücken macht das schon nicht mehr so viel Spaß (ok, meins hat auch 16kg, also kein "Floh" wie das Vertride). Das Torque ist mMn auf jeden Fall ein Kompromiss hin zu mehr Bergab-Performance und zu Lasten der Uphill-Tauglichkeit. Wenn Sprünge oder harte Strecken, die nicht langsam im "Stolperbiker"- oder Vertrider-Stil gefahren werden auf dem regelmäßigen Programm stehen, wirst du bergab mit dem Torque mehr Spaß haben, andernfalls bist du mit dem Strive sehr gut beraten!


----------



## crimsoncolsan (18. Juli 2011)

Gleiches Thema bei mir vor einigen Monaten und ich kann immer wieder nur sagen TORQUE! ich hätte mich damals im letzten moment fast noch fürs Strive entschieden und ich hätte mich heute totgeärgert! ich bin mit dem rad schon 75km/1500+hm touren gefahren (trailflow+flats+reverb=16,3kg ca) und das war auch kein größeres problem...
sobald es einfach bergab geht bekommt man eben dieses grinsen ins gesicht, und nimmt jedes extra kilo gerne in kauf.. 
vor 15 jahren waren 15 kilo noch "leichtbau", und weder der mensch noch die berge haben sich seitdem verändert, meine meinung


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> sobald es einfach bergab geht bekommt man eben dieses grinsen ins gesicht, und nimmt jedes extra kilo gerne in kauf..


Genau DAS ist eben der Punkt, der eben stark subjektiv ist. Für MICH trifft das auch genau so zu, ich kurble lieber gemütlich auf einer Waldautobahn hoch anstatt mich unnötig zu quälen und fahre auch öfters im Park. Auf Touren habe ich auch i. d. R. Fullface + Schützer auf dem Rücken und mache mir keinen Stress (zumindest bergauf nicht ). Ist halt immer eine Frage, wie man "biken" für sich definiert...

Ich dachte, bei McFussel herauslesen zu können, dass ihm die Bergaufperformance deutlich wichtiger ist als mir. Daher dachte ich, dass das Strive besser zu ihm passt, da es ja auch nicht schlecht läuft bergab, eben nicht mit einem Stahlfeder-Torque vergleichbar. Hätte ich z. B. ein reines DH/Park-Bike, hätte ich zum touren 100%ig ein leicht aufgebautes Strive oder Nerve AM (bzw. ein Pendant einer anderen Marke) mit Luftfahrwerk und Variostütze als Zweitbike, dann würde ich auf keinen Fall einen 16kg/18cm Klopper die Berge hoch treten...


----------



## kuaoimbiker (18. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend,

Ich biete die Teile zuerst passender Weise hier an:

Ich habe seit April diesen Jahres ein 2011er torque vertride.

Wegen Umrüstung hätte ich 

- Syntace F109 Vorbau
- Syntace carbon Sattelstütze
- Syntace Vector carbon Lenker 12 Grad, 720mm Breite

abzugeben.

Vorbau und Sattelstütze wurden nur für die erste "Bewegungsfahrt" genutzt - Vorbau absolut neuwertig - Sattelstütze hat Spuren von Einstecken, welche aber eine neue Sattelstütze beim allerersten Gebrauch einfach bekommt - ansonsten wirklich 100% einwandfrei.

Der Lenker hat leider oben im Griffbereich einen kleinen ca. 2mm langen oberflächlichen Kratzer im Klarlack - Bike in der Wiese auf den Kopf gestellt für Laufradausbau  - ansonsten ist auch der Lenker kaum benutzt und ebenfalls 100% einwandfrei.

Alle Teile sind selbstverständlich Sturz-, Unfall- und Umfall-Frei!
*
Bei Interesse PN mit Preisvorschlag* - später werde ich die Teile in den Bikemarkt stellen.

MFG 

Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte noch eine Frage: was will ich mit dem Cheetah Rahmen, der dann an der Stütze dran hängt



Der soll doch gar nicht so schlecht sein , jedenfalls laut Test in der WOMB 7/2011, vielleicht etwas schwerer, aber sicher nicht schlecht...


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Weg mit dem Truvativ Kram!



Mein Traum wäre die komplette Saint-Gruppe am Rockzone, allein die Bremsen sollen schon der absolute Hammer sein.


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende nochmal geschaut, die langen Schrauben, die vorne/hinten verbaut sind passen definitiv nicht auf der Aussenseite. Muss also mit Madenschrauben gelöst werden. Ich werde es erst nochmal mit Schraubsicherung versuchen, Muttern auf M4 Madenschrauben würde ich wenn es geht vermeiden wollen.



hab mir jetzt die schwarzen Vaults und die roten Ersatzpins bestellt.
Aber wenn ich das jetzt hier so lese heisst das, dass die beiden äußeren Pins damit nicht ersetzt werden können? Hmm...


----------



## julius09 (18. Juli 2011)

Hey leute, ich hab da mal ein paar fragen. Ich hab vor in mein trailflow '10 ein stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich hätte die wahl zwischen einem DHX 5.0 und einem Van RC von diesem jahr. Ist es schlimm wenn der Dämpfer eine einbaulänge von 241mm hat anstatt der standartmäßig verbauten 240mm? Und passt dr Dämpfer einfach so in mein hinterbau oder brauch ich noch andere buchsen o. ä.? Aber nun mein größtes Problem: Welche Federhärte benötige ich? ich wiege Fahrfertig so ungefähr 80 bis 82kilo.
Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen würdet 
Danke


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Juli 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Hey leute, ich hab da mal ein paar fragen. Ich hab vor in mein trailflow '10 ein stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich hätte die wahl zwischen einem DHX 5.0 und einem Van RC von diesem jahr. Ist es schlimm wenn der Dämpfer eine einbaulänge von 241mm hat anstatt der standartmäßig verbauten 240mm? Und passt dr Dämpfer einfach so in mein hinterbau oder brauch ich noch andere buchsen o. ä.? Aber nun mein größtes Problem: Welche Federhärte benötige ich? ich wiege Fahrfertig so ungefähr 80 bis 82kilo.
> Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen würdet
> Danke



Ich würde den DHX 5.0 dem Van Rc vorziehen,ob 240 oder 241 ist das selbe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Der soll doch gar nicht so schlecht sein , jedenfalls laut Test in der WOMB 7/2011, vielleicht etwas schwerer, aber sicher nicht schlecht...


Auf Tests geb ich sehr wenig bis gar nix.  Und egal, wie es sich fährt - es ist einfach ur-hässlich...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Mein Traum wäre die komplette Saint-Gruppe am Rockzone, allein die Bremsen sollen schon der absolute Hammer sein.


Joar, optisch nett, wenn es ins Konzept passt (bzw. dieses angepasst wird). Dagegen, dass die Teile zwar gut, aber recht schwer und viel zu teuer sind. Ich persönlich mag auch keine Shimano-Schaltung (mit Ausnahme der Umwerfer) - schaltet nicht so schön knackig wie Sram und mir liegen die Shimano Shifter Hebel absolut nicht. Ist natürlich alles relativ und Geschmacksache...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt die schwarzen Vaults und die roten Ersatzpins bestellt.
> Aber wenn ich das jetzt hier so lese heisst das, dass die beiden äußeren Pins damit nicht ersetzt werden können? Hmm...


Die kurzen Pins passen ja außen bzw. die sind da ja auch original drin. Kannsts ja erstmal so fahren und testen. Ich bin in der Hinsicht ja etwas speziell, weil ich mit meinem einen Fuß leichter seitlich vom Pedal abrutsche, eigentlich nur deshalb habe ich die gegen längere getauscht...




julius09 schrieb:


> Hey leute, ich hab da mal ein paar fragen. Ich hab vor in mein trailflow '10 ein stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen. Was haltet ihr davon?


Viel, weil der DHX Air ne Quarktasche ist.




julius09 schrieb:


> Ich hätte die wahl zwischen einem DHX 5.0 und einem Van RC von diesem jahr.


Hmm, das heißt also die Wahl des kleinsten Übels ist gefragt -> DHX 5.0, falls du mehr Touren als Bikepark o. Ä. fährst: lass den DHX Air drin.


----------



## julius09 (18. Juli 2011)

Warum soll denn der dhx 5.0 nicht so toll sein? Ich meine den coil ?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schon einige Räder mit DHX 5.0 probegefahren (war allerdings kein Torque dabei) und in allen hat sich der Dämpfer furchtbar wabbelig und undefiniert angefühlt, fast ein Bisschen so wie ein Luftdämpfer. Fand ich extrem enttäuschend. Daher würde ich WENN gleich zu etwas mit gescheiter Dämpfung greifen -> Vivid


----------



## roarinlion (19. Juli 2011)

also ich hab in mein 2010er playzone nen dhx4.0 coil eingebaut und bin froh darum...meiner meinung nach ein feineres ansprechverhalten und besseres feedback vom untergrund...man kann mit nen bisschen übung sicherlich einiges aus dem air rausholen aber so ist das die einfachere und je nach fahrweise stabilere variante...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (19. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Joar, optisch nett, wenn es ins Konzept passt (bzw. dieses angepasst wird). Dagegen, dass die Teile zwar gut, aber recht schwer und viel zu teuer sind. Ich persönlich mag auch keine Shimano-Schaltung (mit Ausnahme der Umwerfer) - schaltet nicht so schön knackig wie Sram und mir liegen die Shimano Shifter Hebel absolut nicht. Ist natürlich alles relativ und Geschmacksache...



Mit der Schaltung muss ich Dir Recht geben! 

Die Kurbel und die Bremse sind aber Top

Sag mir mal eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash, die genauso gut fürn Park geeignet ist und weniger wiegt als die Saint.
Mit der Descendant gehts auch nicht drunter. Und die Vertride Variante ist wohl auch nicht sonderlich stabil.

Und wer Gewicht an der Bremse spart ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Rad-ab (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo/hat jemand eine Teileliste mit allen (Rahmen) Ersatzteilen für die 2010er/2011er Torques?

(Die Fage habe ich natürlich au Canyon per Mail gestellt, mal sehen ob die antworten ...bisher haben Sie meine Mails ja bis auf die "automatische wir haben ihre Anfrage erhalten Mail" ignoriert )

Bei mir ist jetzt das Lager (bzw. vermutlich die Hülsen innen) nähe der Hinterradachse jetzt ausgeschlagen


----------



## crimsoncolsan (19. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte nur mal kurz die Leute fragen die den vivid air im torque fahren welchen tune ihr habt und wie euer setup so aussieht??
Und natürlich ob ihr zufrieden seid (vorallem im Vergleich zum DHX Air)
Danke und Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Sag mir mal eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash, die genauso gut fürn Park geeignet ist und weniger wiegt als die Saint.
> Mit der Descendant gehts auch nicht drunter. Und die Vertride Variante ist wohl auch nicht sonderlich stabil.
> 
> Und wer Gewicht an der Bremse spart ist selbst schuld.


Also ich fahre eine Hone, baugleich mit der alten LX, also im Prinzip der Vorgänger der SLX. Reicht mMn völlig! Die hat ja in der 2-Fach Version auch Stahl-Inserts für die Pedale, ne Stahlachse hat sie eh, also alles bestens! Ansonsten würde mir noch die Stylo AM einfallen, wobei ich bei den Kurbeln genau umgekehrt denke wie bei der Schaltung -> da gibt es zu Shimano kaum eine sinnvolle Alternative.

Also unnötiges Gewicht hänge ich mir sicher nicht ans Bike, so lange ich die gleiche Leistung auch bei einem Teil mit weniger Gewicht haben kann  Wenn meine The One nicht zickt, ist das eine absolute Top-Bremse und die ist trotzdem sehr leicht.


----------



## McFussel (19. Juli 2011)

....das wird ne schwere Entscheidung. Aber ich will mehr und mehr "härtere" Sachen fahren....vielleicht sollte man manche Dinge einfach tun....


----------



## smithi80 (19. Juli 2011)

Meine nachgelieferte Sattelstütze für das Alpinist ist heute gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (19. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist eben der Punkt, der eben stark subjektiv ist. Für MICH trifft das auch genau so zu, ich kurble lieber gemütlich auf einer Waldautobahn hoch anstatt mich unnötig zu quälen und fahre auch öfters im Park. Auf Touren habe ich auch i. d. R. Fullface + Schützer auf dem Rücken und mache mir keinen Stress (zumindest bergauf nicht ). Ist halt immer eine Frage, wie man "biken" für sich definiert...
> 
> Ich dachte, bei McFussel herauslesen zu können, dass ihm die Bergaufperformance deutlich wichtiger ist als mir. Daher dachte ich, dass das Strive besser zu ihm passt, da es ja auch nicht schlecht läuft bergab, eben nicht mit einem Stahlfeder-Torque vergleichbar. Hätte ich z. B. ein reines DH/Park-Bike, hätte ich zum touren 100%ig ein leicht aufgebautes Strive oder Nerve AM (bzw. ein Pendant einer anderen Marke) mit Luftfahrwerk und Variostütze als Zweitbike, dann würde ich auf keinen Fall einen 16kg/18cm Klopper die Berge hoch treten...



Das Strive ist aber nicht lieferbar und scheint auch noch so seine Probleme zu haben. Mir gehts nur da drum: Komme ich mit dem Vertride auch ohne Blutdoping  mal 2000hm am Tag hoch? Viiiieeeeel schwerer als das Strive ist es auch nicht....


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur da drum: Komme ich mit dem Vertride auch ohne Blutdoping  mal 2000hm am Tag hoch? Viiiieeeeel schwerer als das Strive ist es auch nicht....


Hoch kommen? Definitiv ja.


----------



## monkey10 (20. Juli 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Meine nachgelieferte Sattelstütze für das Alpinist ist heute gekommen...



Interessant. Wann hast du dein Alpinist bestellt? Vor Dezember 2010? Ich wurde noch für 2 Wochen vertröstet...

Ach ja. Hast sie zufällig abgewogen?


----------



## smithi80 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi monkey,
Hab das Alpinist ende Januar bestellt so viel ich noch weiss, war auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr, gewocgen hab ich sie noch nicht, werd allerdings auch schauen das ich sie bald los werde....


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

An alle Vault-Interessenten oder Nutzer...

Es gibt für die Pedale ja ein Nachrüstset mit verschiedenfarbigen Pins.
Hab mir die roten bestellt und bin ziemlich enttäuscht.
Schon in der Verpackung bröckelt die rote Farbe ab. Beim Einschrauben ins Pedal sind die nur noch halb so rot bzw fast nur noch silber. Die sehen nach dem Einbau schon aus als hätte man die nen Monat gefahren. Also wer es in Betracht zieht dafür Geld auszugeben, dem kann ich nur abraten, denn selbst die Köpfe, bleiben nicht rot.

Werde hier bei Gelegenheit auch mal Fotos einstellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Sag ich doch  Aber die Farbe taugt gut als Schraubsicherungslack


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

ich frag mich ernsthaft wie DMR die blauen Originalpins eingesetzt haben, denn nach dem herausschrauben sind die auch fast silber. 

Oder setzt man die mit Paste ein?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Nö, sah nicht so aus. Der Lack ist ist halt so gemacht, dass er genau EIN mal Einschrauben hält


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nö, sah nicht so aus. Der Lack ist ist halt so gemacht, dass er genau EIN mal Einschrauben hält



aber noch nichtmal 1x einschrauben klappt ohne das der Lack abplatzt.
Ich mache heute Abend mal Fotos. Da sieht das neue Pedal direkt schmuddelig aus, also am besten mache ich es wie Du und such schonmal die Drahtbürscht


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> also am besten mache ich es wie Du und such schonmal die Drahtbürscht


Besser ist das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (20. Juli 2011)

Sind das verzinkte und lackierte Schrauben, oder sind die aus Edelstahl? Ist die Frage wie lange die silber bleiben wenn du mit der Drahtbürste rangehst . Evtl. haste dann noch ne ganz andere schmuddelige Farbe


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nagelneue Pins, nicht 1x am Bike gehabt...

Ein langer Pin in rot war sogar ohne Gewinde, daher musste ich wieder nen blauen nehmen.

Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als alle blank zu machen.


----------



## Nexic (20. Juli 2011)

Das sieht ja wirklich nicht sehr toll aus,auch wenn es nur ein Detail ist hätte ich von DMR mehr erwartet. 
"Customising" Schrauben verkaufen die nicht halten was sie versprechen  hinterlassen beim Kunden ja nicht son tollen Eindruck, dann können sies  auch gleich lassen.
Würde ich fast mal ne Mail an den Service schicken, bringt zwar nichts aber vielleicht merken sie sichs für die Zukunft.


Aber bei den Orangen Pedalen kann man ja fast froh sein das es so leicht abgeht, das blau passt garnicht dazu.


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

Zumindest ist das Gewicht OK :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mal schauen wieviel es ist , wenn die Pins blank sind ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Aber bei den Orangen Pedalen kann man ja fast froh sein das es so leicht abgeht, das blau passt garnicht dazu.


Ganz meine Meinung! Vor allem passts nicht zum Rest vom Rad  War ja auch von Anfang an geplant, die Farbe zu entfernen, die nicht nach den ersten paar Mal fahren eh weg ist.
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso ALLE Farbvarianten der Pedale original blaue Pins haben, bei den meisten siehts einfach nur kagge aus...


----------



## martin! (20. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Nagelneue Pins, nicht 1x am Bike gehabt...
> 
> Ein langer Pin in rot war sogar ohne Gewinde, daher musste ich wieder nen blauen nehmen.
> 
> Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als alle blank zu machen.



son mist!
da haste ja mehr farbe am pin wenn du dir den mit 'nem edding anpinselst 

wäre für mich auch nen grund eine mail zu schreiben was der scheizz soll.


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung! Vor allem passts nicht zum Rest vom Rad  War ja auch von Anfang an geplant, die Farbe zu entfernen, die nicht nach den ersten paar Mal fahren eh weg ist.
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso ALLE Farbvarianten der Pedale original blaue Pins haben, bei den meisten siehts einfach nur kagge aus...



Ich hab ne Vermutung warum alle ins original in blau sind...
Hab grade versucht bei den blauen die Farbe abzuschleifen, das ist gar nicht so einfach, bei den roten kannst es mit dem Fingernagel abpiddeln.
Denke der blaue lack funzt für DMR am besten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Vermutung warum alle ins original in blau sind...
> Hab grade versucht bei den blauen die Farbe abzuschleifen, das ist gar nicht so einfach, bei den roten kannst es mit dem Fingernagel abpiddeln.
> Denke der blaue lack funzt für DMR am besten.


Also ganz so "un-haltbar" wie der bei deinen roten ist meiner nicht, aber mit dem Messing-Fächer auf der MiniMot gings ganz gut beim Probieren. Muss irgendwann mal noch die innenliegenden Köpfe damit bearbeiten, da nutzt es sich nicht von alleine ab und man kommt so gut dran, wenn man nicht grad jeden einzeln rausdrehen will...


----------



## zappelmaxx (20. Juli 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Interessant. Wann hast du dein Alpinist bestellt? Vor Dezember 2010? Ich wurde noch für 2 Wochen vertröstet...
> 
> Ach ja. Hast sie zufällig abgewogen?



Meines war "To-Go". Gekauft kurz vor Ostern. Stütze ist am 19.07. nachgeliefert worden. Gewogen habe ich sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Vermutung warum alle ins original in blau sind...
> Hab grade versucht bei den blauen die Farbe abzuschleifen, das ist gar nicht so einfach, bei den roten kannst es mit dem Fingernagel abpiddeln.
> Denke der blaue lack funzt für DMR am besten.



Ich vermute, das Blaue ist Schraubensicherungslack, darum hält das auch so gut


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich vermute, das Blaue ist Schraubensicherungslack, darum hält das auch so gut


 
Richtig


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2011)

Zumindest taugt er gut als solcher... einige der Pins, die ich ausgetauscht habe, gingen brutal schwer raus. Einer ging mit Inbus sogar gar nicht zu bewegen (der verbogene Schlüssel liegt noch zuhause), da musste der 5mm Aussensechskant ran.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2011)

Blauer Schraubensicherungslack => Heißluftfön (bei Teilen die das ab können)


----------



## DerJon (21. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute habe vor mir den vivid air zu holen (dhx air kommt raus (BRAUCH JEMAND EINEN? --> PN!!)) und wollte mal von euch (vivid fahrern) wissen was ihr so für einstellungen fahrt? psi? druckstufe und die beiden rebounds? 
ich hatte hier schonmal irgendwo gelesen, dass das dropzone mit tune M ausgeliefert wird, korrekt?
danke und gruß


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juli 2011)

ich pack die Pins jetzt mal in ein Ultraschallbad, mal schauen was passiert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (21. Juli 2011)

Ist doch ein Witz, das mit den Pins.
Ich suche schon ewig nach ordentlichen Pedalen in gold und hab mich gerade damit abgefunden,
dass ich mit die schwarzen DMR Vault und die güldenen Pins dazu holen werde,
und jetzt taugen die nix?  Ich könnt grad  oder:kotz:
Wer iwo mal goldene Pedale gesehen hat, her damit.

Rockt on!


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juli 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Witz, das mit den Pins.
> Ich suche schon ewig nach ordentlichen Pedalen in gold und hab mich gerade damit abgefunden,
> dass ich mit die schwarzen DMR Vault und die güldenen Pins dazu holen werde,
> und jetzt taugen die nix?  Ich könnt grad  oder:kotz:
> ...



goldene Pins hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Bis jetzt kenne ich nur diie blauen, schwarze und die roten.

Aber wie auch immer...es ist auf jeden Fall eine schwache Vorstellung von DMR. Die Farbe blättert ja schon in der Verpackung ab.

Nur letztendlich ändert das nichts an dem genialen Pedal.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (21. Juli 2011)

Ich will mir nen Rock Shox Vivid Coil für mein Torque 2010 kaufen (Smubob hat mich überzeugt ).
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob die Einbaubuchsen von nem Fox Dämpfer passen, oder ob Rock Shox ein anderes Maß hat.
Bei der Feder dachte ich bei 75kg naggisch und Bikepark/Freeride-Touren einsatz an 350 lbs. Passt so, oder?!
Bin schon gespannt wie der Vivid abgeht.


----------



## T!ll (21. Juli 2011)

Die Icons von Sixpack gibts in Gold, oder alternativ mit goldnen Pins:
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=categorie&cat=19


----------



## Spiegel (21. Juli 2011)

Ich will in meinem  Torque ES 2009 einen 
Manitou Swinger Coil 6-Way Shock 2008 einbauen welche Dämpferbuchsen brauch ich dazu?
Von Euch Spezialisten hat doch bestimmt einer Ahnung ;-)


----------



## han-sch (21. Juli 2011)

DerJon schrieb:


> Hi Leute habe vor mir den vivid air zu holen (dhx air kommt raus (BRAUCH JEMAND EINEN? --> PN!!)) und wollte mal von euch (vivid fahrern) wissen was ihr so für einstellungen fahrt? psi? druckstufe und die beiden rebounds?
> ich hatte hier schonmal irgendwo gelesen, dass das dropzone mit tune M ausgeliefert wird, korrekt?
> danke und gruß



ja, tune "mid" passt mein vivid coil ist auch mid


----------



## martin! (21. Juli 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Witz, das mit den Pins.
> Ich suche schon ewig nach ordentlichen Pedalen in gold und hab mich gerade damit abgefunden,
> dass ich mit die schwarzen DMR Vault und die güldenen Pins dazu holen werde,
> und jetzt taugen die nix?  Ich könnt grad  oder:kotz:
> ...




evtl. hast du ja glück und in deiner nähe gibts ne bude die TiN-beschichten im angebot hat.
wenn du da ganz lieb bitte bitte machst. evtl machen se dir ja nen paar pins schön


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Juli 2011)

Da ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich doch mehr Geld auf einen Schlag haben werde als erwartet stelle ichmir gerade die Frage ob sich die 1000 Euro mehr für ein Vertride statt eines Trailflows wirklich lohnen würden.. geht es hier wirklich nur um gewicht und 1cm mehr Federweg? Und mal ganz ehrlich: Machen es 2kg wirklich so sehr aus berghoch wenn man keine Rennen fährt? ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass das soviel anstrengender sein soll.

Was wären weitere Vorteile des Konzepts Vertride?


----------



## Mantaray79 (21. Juli 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> ja, tune "mid" passt mein vivid coil ist auch mid



habe heute meinen vivid coil mit 400er feder bekommen. Ist viel zu hart für meine 75kg. hab jetzt ne 300er bestellt. ist sicher sinnvoller. macht dein dämpfer eigentlich auch so zischende geräusche beim einfedern? liegts daran das er noch nicht eingefahren ist?


----------



## christophersch (21. Juli 2011)

also die 2 Kilo merkst du definitiv! Das ganze Bike ist halt mehr auf "Tourentauglichkeit" und Bergsteigradfahren (gibts das Wort?!) ausgelegt. Vertride halt. Auch die Gabel ist absenkbar, was die Klettertauglichkeit verbessert.
Das Trailflow ist mehr die Bikeparkwaffe. Es ist eher für Singletrails mit Sprüngen Anliegern usw gemacht.
Den 1cm kannst du auch auf 180mm enttraveln. Das sollte also kein Ausschlusskreterium für dich sein. Er dient nur dazu, die Front abzusenken um mehr Druck drauf aufs Vorderrad zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Juli 2011)

Und tourentauglich soll es auf jeden Fall sein. Nur 1000 Euro mehr für 2 kg? Kann man das nicht durch ein bisschen Muskelschmalz ausgleichen? Ich meine mir fehlt da echt die Erfahrung aber es klingt für mich unglaublich das man das echt merkt Berg hoch. Ein bisschen hab ich ja noch um mich zu entscheiden. Gegen das Strive hab ich mich definitiv erstmal entschieden, in 4-5 Jahren vielleicht wenn ich mir ein neues hole und das ganze dann ausgereift ist. Also dachte ich das Vertride wäre ne gute Alternative. Aber... 1000 Euro ;-)


----------



## christophersch (21. Juli 2011)

Klar, 1000 Euronen sind ne Menge. Aber anhand der Ausstattung ist es das Bike auf jeden Fall wert!
und ja! 2 Kilo merkt man! vielleicht nicht beim bergab glühen und mit nem richtig leichten Gang und wippfreiem Hinterbau auch nicht sooo stark bergab, aber auf jeden Fall in der Luft, bei technischen Trails (Vertride, Anlieger usw.) und beim treten in der Ebene.
Nun ja, aber das Trailflow ist auch ein Allrounder.
Versuch mal mit meinem Frx den Berg hoch zu treten ;-)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Juli 2011)

Naja dann sollte ichs mir wirklich überlegen, ich würde wirklich sehr gerne technische Sachen fahren lernen wollen, inspiriert von unseren Bikebergsteigern und Vertridern.. die Frage ist zwar wo das hier geht in Lippe aber man findet bestimmt irgendwo im Teuto was wo man technisch fahren lernen kann ;D

Gute Nacht erstmal!


----------



## Spiegel (22. Juli 2011)

Spiegel schrieb:


> Ich will in meinem  Torque ES 2009 einen
> Manitou Swinger Coil 6-Way Shock 2008 einbauen welche Dämpferbuchsen brauch ich dazu?
> Von Euch Spezialisten hat doch bestimmt einer Ahnung ;-)



Kann mir keiner helfen


----------



## DerJon (22. Juli 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Spiegel*
> 
> 
> ...



ich schließe mich der frage mit den buchsen an, aber bezüglich des vivid air


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2011)

was ist  denn daran schwierig, die breite der befestigung zu messen und den innendurchmesser von dämpferauge und schraubenloch?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. Juli 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Ich will mir nen Rock Shox Vivid Coil für mein Torque 2010 kaufen (Smubob hat mich überzeugt ).
> Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob die Einbaubuchsen von nem Fox Dämpfer passen, oder ob Rock Shox ein anderes Maß hat.
> Bei der Feder dachte ich bei 75kg naggisch und Bikepark/Freeride-Touren einsatz an 350 lbs. Passt so, oder?!
> Bin schon gespannt wie der Vivid abgeht.



Weiß keiner die Maße von Rock Shox Buchsen?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2011)

ab modelljahr 2011 sind die maße bei allen herstellern gleich (zöllig). 
vorher hatte v.a. manitou mm-maße (12mm).


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. Juli 2011)

Super, danke!
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwischen 300 und 350 Feder entscheiden und kann auf "Bestellen" klicken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (22. Juli 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und tourentauglich soll es auf jeden Fall sein. Nur 1000 Euro mehr für 2 kg? Kann man das nicht durch ein bisschen Muskelschmalz ausgleichen? Ich meine mir fehlt da echt die Erfahrung aber es klingt für mich unglaublich das man das echt merkt Berg hoch. Ein bisschen hab ich ja noch um mich zu entscheiden. Gegen das Strive hab ich mich definitiv erstmal entschieden, in 4-5 Jahren vielleicht wenn ich mir ein neues hole und das ganze dann ausgereift ist. Also dachte ich das Vertride wäre ne gute Alternative. Aber... 1000 Euro ;-)



Mir ist es das wert....deshalb hab ich schnell auf bestellen geklickt, als eins verfügbar war.  Bin gespannt wie Flitzebogen.


----------



## Spiegel (22. Juli 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> was ist  denn daran schwierig, die breite der befestigung zu messen und den innendurchmesser von dämpferauge und schraubenloch?



ja,ich hat die 22,2 x 8 aber die passen nicht richtig. Eigentlich sollten dies die richtigen sein. Vielleicht  habe ich auch ein Denkfehler.


----------



## han-sch (22. Juli 2011)

Mantaray79 schrieb:


> habe heute meinen vivid coil mit 400er feder bekommen. Ist viel zu hart für meine 75kg. hab jetzt ne 300er bestellt. ist sicher sinnvoller. macht dein dämpfer eigentlich auch so zischende geräusche beim einfedern? liegts daran das er noch nicht eingefahren ist?



ja, meiner "zischt" auch so ein bischen beim einfedern


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

DerJon schrieb:


> wollte mal von euch (vivid fahrern) wissen was ihr so für einstellungen fahrt? psi? druckstufe und die beiden rebounds?


Einfach anhand des Tuningguides einstellen. Und den Druck eben erstmal grob nach Sag (ob eher 20-25 oder eher 25-35% ist Geschmacksache) und dann beim Fahren weitersehen...




Jobi schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Witz, das mit den Pins.


Nein, ein Witz wären farbig haltbarere, sprich eloxierte, Pins. Diese wären dann nämlich aus Alu, weil man Stahl nicht eloxieren kann und würden dir vermutlich unter den Füßen wegbröckeln - stark überspitzt, aber im Kern doch richtig, ich denke, es ist klar was ich damit sagen will. Eine Ausnahme wäre hier schwarz, da man Stahl "schwarz verzinken" kann oder so ähnlich.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Aber wie auch immer...es ist auf jeden Fall eine schwache Vorstellung von DMR. Die Farbe blättert ja schon in der Verpackung ab.


Es ist irgendwie schwachsinnig, überhaupt farbig beschichtete Stahl-Pins für Pedale zu verwenden. Dennoch habe ich lieber Stahl-Pins als irgendeinen lummerigen Alu-Schrott, den ich dann sowieso erstmal komplett austauschen müsste.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Nur letztendlich ändert das nichts an dem genialen Pedal.


Eben!




T!ll schrieb:


> Die Icons von Sixpack gibts in Gold, oder alternativ *mit goldnen Pins*:
> http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=categorie&cat=19





			
				sixpack-shop.com schrieb:
			
		

> RAW Finish mit kleinen Farbtupfern in Form von eloxierten *Alupins*


Wie oben schon geschrieben: für Pedale purer Schwachsinn. Das sind mMn reine Vitrinen-Produkte, die einfach nur leicht und schön sein sollen und die sich mit den "technischen Daten" gut in der Produktpallette machen. Benutzungsgerecht sind die Teile aber nicht im entferntesten - MG Körper und Alu-Pins  fehlt nur noch die Titan-Achse für den vollendenten Hirnriss...


----------



## Nexic (22. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit Pins aus Titan? 
Kosten auch nicht die welt sind aber eloxierbar (haltbarer als Lack) und stabil genug.
Zur not könnt ihr euch ja die passenden Titan Schrauben besorgen und selber eloxieren lassen.


----------



## rider_x (22. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine Ausnahme wäre hier schwarz, da man Stahl "schwarz verzinken" kann oder so ähnlich.



Also die schwarzen Farbe kommt meines Wissens vom Härten. Die sind dann in Öl abgeschreckt.
Es gibt auch noch goldähnliche Schrauben. Entweder gold chromatiert (Chrom = Gift ), oder soweit ich das verstanden habe gold verzinkt. Aber nagelt mich bitte nicht darauf fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (22. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlich die hier: http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=731

Das ist eigentlich die einzige vernünftige Version, so oft wie man mit Pedalen mal aufsetzt oder irgendwo dran hängen bleibt, ist's völliger Quatsch, sich sowas aus Titan&co zu kaufen. 
Die Sixpack sind abder echt hochwertig, vor allem die Lagerung ist spitze und das eloxal recht haltbar.


----------



## Spiegel (22. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich die hier: http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=731
> 
> Das ist eigentlich die einzige vernünftige Version, so oft wie man mit Pedalen mal aufsetzt oder irgendwo dran hängen bleibt, ist's völliger Quatsch, sich sowas aus Titan&co zu kaufen.
> Die Sixpack sind abder echt hochwertig, vor allem die Lagerung ist spitze und das eloxal recht haltbar.



Diese Habe ich auch seit letzten Jahr im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Pins aus Titan?
> Kosten auch nicht die welt sind aber eloxierbar (haltbarer als Lack) und stabil genug.


Das geht auch nur teilweise, nicht alle Elox-Farben sind bei Titan möglich, afaik nur rot, blau und grün und wirklich toll sehen diese Farben auch nicht aus. Andere Farben gehen dann auch wieder nur per Oberflächenbeschichtung.
Und Titan ist schon deutlich weicher als Stahl, würde ich an der Stelle auch nicht einsetzen.




rider_x schrieb:


> Also die schwarzen Farbe kommt meines Wissens vom Härten. Die sind dann in Öl abgeschreckt.
> Es gibt auch noch goldähnliche Schrauben. Entweder gold chromatiert (Chrom = Gift ), oder soweit ich das verstanden habe gold verzinkt. Aber nagelt mich bitte nicht darauf fest...


Bei schwarz gibt es glaube ich mehrere Möglichkeiten, das eine nennt sich "Brünieren", das ist dann so matt-dunkelbraun - schwarz. Kann sein, dass das die Sache mit dem Härten ist, ich meine, Brünierung ist extrem hart und haltbar, wird wohl im Waffen-Bereich oft eingesetzt. Dann gibt es bei Schrauben wohl eine Art schwarze Verzinkung, habe mal sowas auf schrauben-jaeger.de gelesen, dort hole ich die Schrauben, die man nicht im Baumarkt kriegt.
Das gold-ähnliche ist die selbe Beschichtung wie z. B. bei vielen Spax-Schrauben, das nennt sich "gelb verzinkt". In Sachen Korrosionsschutz gibt es dann noch Vernickelung und Verzinkung, die sind aber beide silber.




T!ll schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich die einzige vernünftige Version, so oft wie man mit Pedalen mal aufsetzt oder irgendwo dran hängen bleibt, ist's völliger Quatsch, sich sowas aus Titan&co zu kaufen.


 War ja auch nur auf die Alu-Pins bezogen.


----------



## Nexic (22. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das geht auch nur teilweise, nicht alle Elox-Farben sind bei Titan möglich, afaik nur rot, blau und grün und wirklich toll sehen diese Farben auch nicht aus.



Gibts auch in Gold und Violett


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Gibts auch in Gold und Violett


Ah, ich hatte etwas verwechselt... es gibt blau, grün und violett als Elox. Gold gibt es auch, das ist aber nicht eloxiert sondern nitriert, wobei das sogar noch besser sein sollte als Elox, weil es durch ein Härtungsverfahren entsteht. Alles andere ist nur oberflächenbeschichtet, hält zwar u. U. auch ganz gut, aber nicht wie Elox. Der von dir verlinkte Shop bietet komischerweise sogar die blauen Schrauben nur in beschichteter Version an...



			
				shop.easyelox.de schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarz (PVD beschichtet)
> rot Polymer beschichtet
> blau PVD beschichtet
> golden nitriert


----------



## martin! (22. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich die hier: http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=731
> 
> Das ist eigentlich die einzige vernünftige Version, so oft wie man mit Pedalen mal aufsetzt oder irgendwo dran hängen bleibt, ist's völliger Quatsch, sich sowas aus Titan&co zu kaufen.
> Die Sixpack sind abder echt hochwertig, vor allem die Lagerung ist spitze und das eloxal recht haltbar.



hat jemand die preiswerteren auch schon getestet?

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=321


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Juli 2011)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42

"CNC Nano"

TOP Pedale!!!


----------



## martin! (22. Juli 2011)

jau, sehen spitze aus!
danke für den tipp


----------



## christophersch (22. Juli 2011)

oder diese hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53215
gibts aber nur in Raw und schwarz


----------



## Jobi (22. Juli 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42
> 
> "CNC Nano"
> 
> TOP Pedale!!!



Boah wie geil!!! Genau sowas hab ich gesucht!!!
Und ich hab gestern bei CRC die Vault bestellt! 
Falls jemand schwarze DMR Vault gebrauchen kann...

Rockt on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJon (23. Juli 2011)

"Superstar CNC nano Tech" hab ich auch, genial die dinger... kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## martin! (23. Juli 2011)

gibts die nur von der insel oder bekommt man die auch hier?


----------



## DerJon (23. Juli 2011)

nein, gibts meines wissens nur auf dieser page. (also alle gängigen shops hab ich durchgeschaut)
aber versand ist absolut unproblematisch und sogar relativ flott, haben da schon paar mal bestellt, bei uns fahren die alle


----------



## martin! (23. Juli 2011)

alles klaro, danke!


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juli 2011)

hat jemand im kopf wie lange es auf die 2007 modelle garantie gab??

hab grad nen riss in der schwinge bemerkt


----------



## wartool (23. Juli 2011)

5 Jahre waren es bei meinem 2008er für den Erstbesitzer.. ruf doch einfach an und frag nach.. die Canyonleute beissen nicht ;-)


----------



## martin! (23. Juli 2011)

der eine schon


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juli 2011)

5 jahre klingt ja mal aufmunternd, dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass die noch alte torque schwingen oder rahmen rumliegen haben.

hab keinen bock meinen schönen neuen evolver gegen son fox gerümpel zu tauschen 

edit: oh man wenn die keinen alten rahmen mehr haben wird das richtig bitter fällt mir grad so auf... andere achse, bremsadapter, dämpfer... 

nochmal edit: 





			
				canyon homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Die Garantiedauer beträgt ab dem Modelljahr 2008 6 Jahre, für frühere Modelljahre 5 Jahre.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass die noch alte torque schwingen oder rahmen rumliegen haben.


Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber Canyon hat erstens i. d. R. nur komplette Rahmen und ich glaube auch nur schwarze, sprich schlicht und einfach das Framekit (ein schwarzer Rahmen würde mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ankotzen). Hatte mich damals wegen dem ausgerissenen Gewinde am Umwerfer-Adapter erkundigt - zum Glück konnte ich das mit hochfestem Schraubenkleber fixen. Und zweitens glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die jetzt noch alte Rahmen auf Lager haben...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








marx. schrieb:


> oh man wenn die keinen alten rahmen mehr haben wird das richtig bitter fällt mir grad so auf... andere achse, bremsadapter, dämpfer...


Der Fall wäre für mich auch nah am worst case! Bremsadapter und Nabenadapter (dank Hope) fände ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Aber ein fast neuer Dämpfer, der nicht mehr passt, kürzeres Steuerrohr -> der jetzt fast maximal gekürzte Gabelschaft der ebenfalls fast neuen Gabel passt evtl. nicht mehr  anderer Sattelstützendurchmesser... :kotz: Hoffentlich hält mein Rahmen noch sehr sehr lange! 

Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (23. Juli 2011)

Hmm.. also für mein Nerve AM aus 2008 gab es letztes Jahr noch diverse Hinterbauteile im Lager bei Canyon.. probiers einfach.. nicht spekulieren ;-)

Lediglich meine Farbvariante gans nichtmehr.. somit hatte ich bis zum Diebstahl das einige Nerve AM in forest green mit schwarz anodisiertem Hinterbau ;-)


----------



## haterrespect (24. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den unteren Teil des Hinterbaus von dem Hauptrahmen abbekomme? Die italienische Explozeichnung hat mir nicht geholfen.
MfG


----------



## Rad-ab (25. Juli 2011)

haterrespect schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den unteren Teil des Hinterbaus von dem Hauptrahmen abbekomme? Die italienische Explozeichnung hat mir nicht geholfen.
> MfG



Es gibt ne Explosionszeichung vom Torque? Haste mal nen Link?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Juli 2011)

@haterrespect:

Ich kann dir versichern es geht. Hatte mein Rad vor ein paar Monaten
zum Lagerwechsel komplett zerlegt. Leider k.A. wie ich es gemacht habe.
Spezialwerkzeug war wohl nicht nötig, denn das habe ich nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (25. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Fall wäre für mich auch nah am worst case! Bremsadapter und Nabenadapter (dank Hope) fände ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Aber ein fast neuer Dämpfer, der nicht mehr passt, kürzeres Steuerrohr -> der jetzt fast maximal gekürzte Gabelschaft der ebenfalls fast neuen Gabel passt evtl. nicht mehr  anderer Sattelstützendurchmesser... :kotz: Hoffentlich hält mein Rahmen noch sehr sehr lange!
> 
> Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden!



im outlet verkaufen sie noch ein torque mit 2008er oder 2009er rahmen.
dann wärs wenigstens nur die achse... naja mal sehen was sie mir anbieten, email mit foto is grade rausgegangen.

außerdem hoff ich, dass die jungs mich den nackten rahmen einschicken lassen.
dann kann ich die gabel, laufräder, schaltung und die bremse ans alte hardtail schmeißen und steh wenigstens nicht wochenlang ohne bike rum 

der sommer is zwar kacke aber ganz ohne rad geht doch auch nicht...


----------



## Poldie13 (25. Juli 2011)

Eine Plötzlich bemerkte Delle im Oberrohr gilt beim 2007'er 9.0 aber nicht als Garantiefall oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (25. Juli 2011)

eher nicht. :/
aber was ich mich mal gefragt habe, beim auto geht das doch auch immer prima nach nem ordentlichen hagelschauer o.ä. 

der "beulendoktor" zieht die dellen ratz fatz wieder ausm blech. evtl gehts ja am bike auch?


----------



## Poldie13 (25. Juli 2011)

würd mich auch interessieren.. ist ja keine tiefe delle aber Lang is das ding  habs nicht gemessen aber an die 5cm dürftens schon sein irgendwie so "Eingedötscht"


----------



## aibeekey (25. Juli 2011)

beim auto muss deine motorhaube aber auch keine wirklichen belastungen aufnehmen.

jede zusätzliche verformung schwächt das material noch mehr, ich würds lassen


----------



## Poldie13 (25. Juli 2011)

*Bescheißmodusan* Hmmh dann brauch ich also einen Riss im Rahmen, (Flex hol) *Bescheißmodusaus* 
Ich hoff ma das ich damit überhaupt noch weiter fahren kann wenn nicht währ schon ******* habs nähmlich erst ne Woche


----------



## aibeekey (25. Juli 2011)

in dem fall flex aber bitte nur den hauptrahmen an und gib mir deinen hinterbau 

ne delle is eigentlich kein ernsthaftes problem, bis auf die optik.
das muss schon ein übles gerät sein damit sich das auf die stabilität auswirkt.
kannst ja mal ein foto machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juli 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> der "beulendoktor" zieht die dellen ratz fatz wieder ausm blech. evtl gehts ja am bike auch?


Dazu muss man aber von INNEN an die Delle ran kommen. Von außen gibts mWn nur die Möglichkeit, z. B. eine Niete drauf zu punkten und die Delle daran raus zu ziehen. Dass nach dem abflexen der Niete eine Lackierung fällig ist, ist klar.


@ Poldie13: wo hast du es gekauft? Wenn die Delle beim Verkauf nicht ausgewiesen wurde, ist das Vertragsbruch -> Rückgabe von Geld sowie Ware...


----------



## martin! (25. Juli 2011)

beim auto kleben die das doch auch oft nur an, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. dann mit heissluft den kleber wieder ab machen ..

aber wie gesagt.. ka ob das am bike geht.


----------



## Poldie13 (25. Juli 2011)

Ne, habs gebraucht gekauft. beim Kauf war die Delle noch nicht da, is aber schon komisch somal ich mit dem Bike in der zeit nichts Schlimmes gemacht habe :S
Werde morgen früh mal in Foto Posten


----------



## Poldie13 (25. Juli 2011)

mit meiner handkraft bekomme ich die Schraube nicht Los Geschweige denn fester gedreht
 Aber jetzt kommt der absolute Hammer, Dem vorbesitzer schein ein Inbus in Der "Schwingenaufnahme(?)" Abgebrochen zu sein.


----------



## Nexic (25. Juli 2011)

Das sieht eher wie ein Torx aus. 

Also war der Vorbesitzer schon verzweifelt, da hilft wohl nur Bohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (25. Juli 2011)

währ da jetzt nicht die Delle drin währ ich gleich morgen hingefahren und hätt dem seinen ***** wiedergegeben


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2011)

Moin liebe canyon gemeinde,

gibts eigentlich schon informationen bzgl dem canyon fr für 2012? gibts da was neues, oder bleibts gleich wie 2011?

danke


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2011)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> mit meiner handkraft bekomme ich die Schraube nicht Los Geschweige denn fester gedreht
> Aber jetzt kommt der absolute Hammer, Dem vorbesitzer schein ein Inbus in Der "Schwingenaufnahme(?)" Abgebrochen zu sein.



die schraube ist doch von einer mutter gekontert, die bekommt man doch ab. 
die beule war sicher vorher da - ich mach auf beulen auch immer aufkleber drauf, 
ansonsten sieht die harmlos aus.

hinterbau könnte ich auch gebrauchen...


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juli 2011)

Hat hier zufällig Jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb und fährt sie auch im Bikepark?

Überleg mir eine zu holen, nur hab ich dann keine Lust vor einem Bikeparkbesuch immer umzubauen...

Hält die den Lift aus , wenn man das Bike am Sattel anhängt?


----------



## smithi80 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte einmal ne Reverb drin in Todtnau, das mit dem Lift ging eigendlich, nach dem Tag hat sie allerdings ein Tick mehr Speil gehabt (hatte sie zuvor auch schon) so kam es mi zumindest vor. Ob das allerdings vom fahren oder vom Lift kommt keine Ahnung...


----------



## monkey10 (26. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig Jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb und fährt sie auch im Bikepark?
> 
> Überleg mir eine zu holen, nur hab ich dann keine Lust vor einem Bikeparkbesuch immer umzubauen...



Meine Reverb verwende ich weder im BP noch bei (Hoch-)Touren mit langen Auffahrten. Nur bei schnellen, nicht ganz so technischen Ausfahrten im welligen Gelände, bei denen Schützer nicht unbedingt notwendig sind.

Der Umbau dauert genau 10 sek (Hebel anschrauben und Leitung anklipsen), also schneller als den LRS zu wechseln

Grund ist zum einen die Defektanfälligkeit der Variostütze (hatte vorher schon 4 Kindshock ausgetauscht), zum anderen ist die Funktion im Park und bei langen Uphills mit Rast/Schützer-Anlegen nicht notwendig. Dann muss ich auch kein zusätzliches Gewicht den Berg raufschleppen (sind ja doch knapp 400g mehr als eine leichten Sattelstütze).

Hier ein aktuelles Bild von einem Defekt im Strive-Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8554658&postcount=2377


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon informationen bzgl dem canyon fr für 2012? gibts da was neues, oder bleibts gleich wie 2011?
> 
> danke



Im aktuellen Freeride Magazin ist ein Bild vom 2012er Prototyp vom FRX. Wohl komplett neu überarbeitet. Sieht auch nicht mehr so wuchtig aus. Check mal die Zeitung...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (26. Juli 2011)

das frx wird schon von rob und tibor gefahren schaut genial geil aus. ans neue torque angelehnt, aber dickeres unterrohr mit torque von unten auflackiert und ner massiveren wippe. schaut auf jedenfall porno aus!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2011)

Die Seite hat jemand im FRX 2012 Thread eingescannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haterrespect (26. Juli 2011)

weiss jemand zufällig, ob ich im torque 2010 unten einen zs (zero stack) steuersatz einbauen kann, oder muss es ein IS sein?


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2011)

@Flitschbirne smubob und chilla

Danke für die antwort 

Meinte aber nicht das torque frx (ist doch der downhiller?) sondern das enduro torque fr 

Gibts beim 12er unterschiede zum 11er modell? Ist da schon was bekannt?

Danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juli 2011)

haterrespect schrieb:


> weiss jemand zufällig, ob ich im torque 2010 unten einen zs (zero stack) steuersatz einbauen kann, oder muss es ein IS sein?


Seit das Torque ein tapered Steuerrohr hat (2008/09?) kannst du unten gar nix einbauen. Das ist ein vollintegriertes Lager -> Lager sitzt direkt im Steuerrohr und da kommt nur noch der Gabelkonus drauf.




trailterror schrieb:


> Meinte aber nicht das torque frx (ist doch der downhiller?) sondern das enduro torque fr


Dann war deine Frage irreführend... das letzte Torque FR gab es 2009  Seit 2010 haben die einerseits noch die Nummern wie vorher (5.0 - 9.0) aber zusätzlich so blumige Namen wie "Alpinist", "Trailflow" oder "Playzone" und kein Kürzel FR oder ES mehr.




trailterror schrieb:


> Gibts beim 12er unterschiede zum 11er modell? Ist da schon was bekannt?


Du meinst dann vermutlich den Rahmen ansich? Also da das neue FRX eine optionale Möglichkeit einer im Oberrohr verlaufenden Zugführung für eine Variostütze kriegen soll (man sieht auf dem Bild in der Freeride den Deckel, wenn man genau hinschaut, direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr), vermute ich, dass das normale Torque dieses Feature auch kriegen wird. Dann hat man auch schon läuten hören, dass auch der normale Torque Rahmen eine Freigabe für Doppelbrückengabeln kriegen soll. Offiziell ist sonst noch nichts bekannt, so viel ich weiß. Ich vermute, dass sonst auch nicht viel geändert wird. Das Konzept ist gut, ich schätze, dass es wirtschaftloich gesehen auch sehr gut läuft, also wieso viel ändern? Wäre vielleicht schön, wenn es bei den Komponenten mal ein paar interessantere Varianten gäbe. Ich muss sagen, dass egal ob Tour- oder Park-Orientierung es für mich bei den aktuellen Modellen keines gäbe, bei dem ich nicht den Großteil der Anbauteile tauschen müsste, um genau das zu haben, was ich will...! War aber auch bei meinem 2009 schon so - original sind außer dem Rahmen mittlerweile nur noch die Bremse (und die fliegt vermutlich auch bald raus, die italienische Zicke), Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Ahead-Kappe


----------



## aibeekey (27. Juli 2011)

> Sie sollten in Kürze einen Rückholschein per E-Mail erhalten, mit diesem können Sie uns den Rahmen einschicken. Die Anbauteile/ Komponenten benötigen wir nicht zwingend.
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir den Rahmen welchen Sie besitzen nicht mehr herstellen. Es ist daher wahrscheinlich, dass Sie im Falle eines Austausches einen unserer neuen Rahmen erhalten werden. Hier kann es sein, dass nicht mehr alle Komponenten wie z.B. die Sattelstütze welche Sie aktuell besitzen passen. Da diese nicht von der Rahmengarantie abgedeckt werden, müssten Sie diese in so einem Fall bezahlen.






braucht jemand nen zweimal gefahrenen evolver isx in 222mm !?  

oder ich bau das ding trotzdem ein, gibt bestimmt nen downhilltauglichen lenkwinkel


----------



## Poldie13 (27. Juli 2011)

Hach wie krieg ich bei mir nur nen Riss rein  1 Jahr Garantie habsch ja noch


----------



## aibeekey (27. Juli 2011)

lass das mal lieber, die garantie gilt nämlich nur für den erstbesitzer 



			
				 Canyon FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Garantie gilt ab Verkaufsdatum und nur für den Ersterwerber des Fahrrades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (27. Juli 2011)

Braucht ja keiner zu wissen dass es einen neuen Besitzer hat 
Über den namen vom Vorbesitzer einschicken


----------



## Nexic (27. Juli 2011)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> Braucht ja keiner zu wissen dass es einen neuen Besitzer hat
> Über den namen vom Vorbesitzer einschicken



Und wenn Canyon hier mitliest und den abgebrochenen Torx und die Delle im Rahmen sieht kommt der Rahmen Postwendend zurück.


----------



## Poldie13 (27. Juli 2011)

*Schnell versuch den Post zu Löschen*


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2011)

@smubob


Sorry für das verbale mitsch matsch meinerseits; bin wohl doch noch nicht auf der letzten canyon informationshöhe  du hast mich dennoch verstanden 

Welchen geo-unterschied gabs denn vom torque fr zu den aktuellen trailflows usw? Und ist das M vom torque fr gleich gross/klein wie ein M von nem trailflow beispielsweise?
Auf nem torque fr bin ich zumindest 
nämlich schon mal gesessen  die front 
scheint nicht schweins tief, was mir gefällt 


Muchas gracias


----------



## anulu (27. Juli 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> braucht jemand nen zweimal gefahrenen evolver isx in 222mm !?
> 
> oder ich bau das ding trotzdem ein, gibt bestimmt nen downhilltauglichen lenkwinkel



Welles Baujahr? Was stellst dir für ein Preis vor  ?

Kann mir jemand nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zum Marzocchi Roco WC Air bzgl. Tourentauglichkeit (Wippen beim berghoch fahrn etc. und Downhillperformance) geben in 222mm?

Der Dhx-Coil geht zwar geil im ES aber will meinen Bock zurzeit bissl abspecken. Musses ma wiegen


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (27. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Seit das Torque ein tapered Steuerrohr hat (2008/09?) kannst du unten gar nix einbauen. Das ist ein vollintegriertes Lager -> Lager sitzt direkt im Steuerrohr und da kommt nur noch der Gabelkonus drauf.
> 
> 
> Dann war deine Frage irreführend... das letzte Torque FR gab es 2009  Seit 2010 haben die einerseits noch die Nummern wie vorher (5.0 - 9.0) aber zusätzlich so blumige Namen wie "Alpinist", "Trailflow" oder "Playzone" und kein Kürzel FR oder ES mehr.
> ...




Man munkelt das 2012 Torque kommt in 220mm!!!! eigentlich ein 180,aber man kann den Rockerarm so drehen,das die möglichkeit auf 220 gegeben ist. Soll noch etwas leichter sein und auch stimmt,die Zugverlegung durch das Oberrohr für die neuen Reverb Stützen. Mein Gott ist das aufregend!!!!(Und ich habe mir vorgestern einen Santa Cruz Nomad bestellt)hoffe,ich habe alles richtig gemacht!!!


----------



## mok2905 (27. Juli 2011)

220mm, mir fällt grad nicht ein wozu ich das brauchen könnte


----------



## FeliXtreme (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute, ich habe ein paar Fragen, wenn ihr so nett wärt und sie jemand beantworten kann würde ich mich freuen. Bei werde ich auch noch Canyon noch anrufen.

Frage 1:

Bei meinem Torque 07 Gr. M habe ich nach der  Bremsaufnahme einen Riss festgestellt. Ich bin Zweitbesitzer und habe  wohl keinen Anspruch auf Garantie mehr?

Ist noch einen 07er Hinterbau Gr. M zur Verfügung? Wenn ja, was würde dieser kosten? 

Kann Canyon den Hinterbau  fachgerecht raparieren (Schweißen), was würde das kosten? Wird darauf  dann Garantie gegeben? 
Würde das noch in den Rahmen der Kulanz fallen?

Was wenn das nicht funktierniert, wegschmeißen will ich den Rahmen deswegen nicht, gibt es weitere Alternativen ?! 


Frage 2: 

Wurde der Manitou ISX: 6 speziell vom Aufbau und Beshimmung an den Rahmen angepasst?, einfache Antwort genügt.


----------



## Jobi (28. Juli 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Welles Baujahr? Was stellst dir für ein Preis vor  ?
> 
> Kann mir jemand nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zum Marzocchi Roco WC Air bzgl. Tourentauglichkeit (Wippen beim berghoch fahrn etc. und Downhillperformance) geben in 222mm?
> 
> Der Dhx-Coil geht zwar geil im ES aber will meinen Bock zurzeit bissl abspecken. Musses ma wiegen



Hi!
Sorry, hab Deine PN grad erst gesehen, werd aber mal hier antworten, vielleicht interessierts ja noch jemanden.
Downhill geht der Roco super! Im Vergleich zum Monarch liegen da Welten dazwischen.
Allerdings bergauf auch. Wegen fehlender Plattform geht der schon ganz schön zusammen. Aber die bergab Performance überwiegt die Nachteile bergauf.
Und das beste daran ist, ich hab noch einen hier rumliegen.
Bei Interesse, bitte PN.

Rockt on!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Juli 2011)

Frage:

wo gehört eine kleine dünne unterlegscheibe beim 2011 torque hin, die mir beim lösen der schraube (wippe zu sitzstrebe) hinunter fiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (28. Juli 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sorry, hab Deine PN grad erst gesehen, werd aber mal hier antworten, vielleicht interessierts ja noch jemanden.
> Downhill geht der Roco super! Im Vergleich zum Monarch liegen da Welten dazwischen.
> Allerdings bergauf auch. Wegen fehlender Plattform geht der schon ganz schön zusammen. Aber die bergab Performance überwiegt die Nachteile bergauf.
> ...



Danke hab dir mal ne PM zukommen lassen!

@all: kann man beim Roco dieses Einsacken berghoch irgendwie unterdrücken? Muss für meine Trails hier im Pälzer Wald immer den Berghoch kurbeln  
Der Dhx wippt garnicht dank ProPedal...


----------



## trailterror (28. Juli 2011)

ist die front des torque's eigentlich als eher hoch, oder eher tief einzuschätzen (im vergleich zu anderen bikes dieser klasse, z.b. helius am, fanes, spesch enduro)?

ich bin mir bewusst, dass die fragestellung etwas schwammig und relativ ist


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> ist die front des torque's eigentlich als eher hoch, oder eher tief einzuschätzen (im vergleich zu anderen bikes dieser klasse, z.b. helius am, fanes, spesch enduro)?
> 
> ich bin mir bewusst, dass die fragestellung etwas schwammig und relativ ist



Find deine Frage nicht merkwürdig...

Hatte vorher ein speci enduro 2011 und empfinde die Front des torque als höher. Was sicher auch an dem mehr an federweg liegen kann.


----------



## trailterror (28. Juli 2011)

danke für die antwort

Ich bin nämlich nicht (trotz des allgemeinen trends) auf eine tiefe front aus 
Können die anderen user dies bestätigen?
Ich würde wohl zu einer 160er van oder ner 170er lyric solo air tendieren...

Wenn du dich mal langweilen solltest, so würden mich 3,4 vergleichssätze zum sl glücklich machen (ist auch mein aktuelles, auch wenn ein 08er)

Wenn man nur wüsste ob es sich lohnt auf die 2012er zu warten


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Juli 2011)

nicht untergehen lassen _*!!! WICHTIG !!!*_



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> wo gehört eine kleine dünne unterlegscheibe beim 2011 torque hin, die mir beim lösen der schraube (wippe zu sitzstrebe) hinunter fiel?


----------



## monkey10 (29. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher ein speci enduro 2011 und empfinde die Front des torque als höher. Was sicher auch an dem mehr an federweg liegen kann.





trailterror schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich nicht (trotz des allgemeinen trends) auf eine tiefe front aus
> Können die anderen user dies bestätigen?



Die Front bzw Stack meines Torque (Alpinist) empfinde ich auch höher als z.B. das Liteville 901 (mit Totem) und 601 (mit Fox 180), sowie Speci Enduro 2010. 

Das Geo-Programm bestätigt dies auch (siehe Stack):

- Torque Alpinist 2011 (Talas auf 170 und auf 130)







- Torque Alpinist 2010 (mit 160 und 180 Gabel)






- LV901 (mit 160 und 180 Gabel)






Trotzdem niedriger als mein Custom Cube AMS 125 (hatte einen Stack ~630 mit Revelation 150) und eine alte Alutech Wildsau (mit Marzochi 66). Also schon moderne Geo mit genügend Druck aufs VR und flacheren Lenkwinkel. Passt nahezu perfekt für meinen Einsatzbereich.

Jedoch steht dem Rahmen von der EBH eine 180er Gabel besser als eine 160er (SAG vorrausgesetzt). Bzw könnte der LW auch noch etwas flacher sein (schade, dass man wie bei LV keine Winkelsteuersätze verbauen kann). Auch das Tretlager könnte noch eine Spur tiefer sein.

Aber nicht falsch verstehen - bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Torque


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2011)

WOW! DANKE

Wirklich vielen dank! Nach genau solchen infos hab ich gesucht

Studier das nachher, wenn ich 10min. Zeit hab 

Ich bin aufs torque gestossen, gerade weil die front unds tretlager eben nicht so schweinetief ist wie bei andern das der fall sein mag...
Hab kein bock auf häufigen pedalbodenkontakt (auch wenns vll gewöhnungssache ist) und ich mag relativ aufrecht sitzen und mags wenn das rad relativ leicht ins wheelie gezogen werden kann.

Ich wüsste nicht was 2012 am rahmen noch verbessert werden kann, deshalb überleg ich mir ernsthaft noch ein 2011er zu holen, falls verfügbar....

Von x12 über conehead hin zu nadellagern ist eigentlich alles wünschenswerte dabei


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2011)

Ach ja...am tourigsten ists aber wohl mit ner 160er fox, wenn man auf absenkfunktionsgabeln verzichten will??


----------



## monkey10 (29. Juli 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten Alustütze im Torque. Fährt jemand von euch die

- Thomson Masterpiece
- KCNC Ti Prolight
- Fun Works N-Light

Habe hierzu einen Thread im Leichtbau-Forum eröffnet (dort sind ausführliche Details zu meiner Fragestellung): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536441

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welchen geo-unterschied gabs denn vom torque fr zu den aktuellen trailflows usw? Und ist das M vom torque fr gleich gross/klein wie ein M von nem trailflow beispielsweise?
> Auf nem torque fr bin ich zumindest nämlich schon mal gesessen  die front scheint nicht schweins tief, was mir gefällt


Bei gleicher Einbaulänge der Gabel hat der neue Rahmen einen knapp 0,8° flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein um 5mm kürzeres Steuerrohr - anhand dessen kannst du dir ja ziemlich genau überlegen, wie hoch die Front ist. Die Maße treffen zumindest bei Größe M so zu, bei der sind auch Sitzrohr- und Oberrohrlänge genau gleich geblieben. Kettenstrebenlänge ist auch identisch und da die recht kurz ist, lässt es sich auch recht gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen, dürfte dir also gefallen 
btw: ich denke, die Änderungen für 2012 weren recht marginal ausfallen.




Ratzfatz39 schrieb:


> Man munkelt das 2012 Torque kommt in 220mm!!!! eigentlich ein 180,aber man kann den Rockerarm so drehen,das die möglichkeit auf 220 gegeben ist. Soll noch etwas leichter sein und auch stimmt,die Zugverlegung durch das Oberrohr für die neuen Reverb Stützen. Mein Gott ist das aufregend!!!!(Und ich habe mir vorgestern einen Santa Cruz Nomad bestellt)hoffe,ich habe alles richtig gemacht!!!


Das ist nicht ganz korrekt... das FRX wird es mit 203mm @ 64,5° Lenkwinkel geben und mit 185mm @ 65,5°. Realisiert wird das durch einen Exzenter-Einzatz in der Wippe, den man um 180° drehen kann. Ob es das Feature auch beim normalen Torque geben wird, ist (mir) bisher nicht bekannt - ich vermute aber eher nicht!
Ich hatte das Nomad auch im Auge, bevor ich mir das Torque gekauft habe... ich habe mich dagegen entschieden, weil es mir erstens zu teuer und zweitens zu wenig bergab-orientiert war.


----------



## DerJon (30. Juli 2011)

hallo Leute, heute ist mein vivid Air endlich angekommen!!! kurze frage: kann ich die dämpferbuchsen vom DHX air benutzen? ich habe hier jetzt schon beides gelesen, dass es geht und das es nicht geht, weil wenn ich da neue brauche, dann brauch ich ja heut erst garnicht anfangen damit 
muss man beim dämpfer aus und einbau irgendwas grundlegendes beachten? wenn jemand da n paar bilder zu hat wäre ein link nett 
gruß


----------



## der.bergsteiger (30. Juli 2011)

Dämpferbuchsen passen vom Fox Dämpfer.
Einbauen ist super einfach. Die zwei Befestigungsschrauben lösen (etwas Vorsicht walten lassen und gutes Werkzeug benutzen - sind Aluschrauben), alten Dämpfer raus, neuen rein und wieder festschrauben.


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juli 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen passen vom Fox Dämpfer...



Hat jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen bei der Hand?

Könnten die exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen von Burgtec auch ins Torque passen? Wenn dem so wäre, könnte man das Tretlager so um 14mm absenken und den Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher machen. Würde dem Torque IMHO ganz gut passen.. und am Markt erhältliche Winkelsteuersätze passen ja leider nicht


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Juli 2011)

Ratzfatz39 schrieb:


> Man munkelt das 2012 Torque kommt in 220mm!!!! eigentlich ein 180,aber man kann den Rockerarm so drehen,das die möglichkeit auf 220 gegeben ist.



woher hast du denn das und wie sehr munkelt man denn?


----------



## CYBO (30. Juli 2011)

Servus!
1.) Wo gibts denn einen solchen GEO- Rechner? Cooles Tool!

2.) habt ihr eine Ahnung ob es für das 2011er Torque ein Pimpkit gibt? --> ich denke da an div. Teile des Rahmens/Hinterbau (Schrauben, Achsen) in Titan oder anderweitig Gewichtoptimiert.

Danke

VG CYBO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (30. Juli 2011)

Moins

weiss jemand, wie teuer die Wippe zur Dämpferanlenkung ist oder es die überhaupt einzeln gibt und wenn ja, werden noch andere Teile zum Tausch gebraucht, wie Hülsen etc.

Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

wäre mir neu dass C. teile einzeln verkauft ausser schrauben schaltaugen usw aber da tät ich mal anrufen oder?


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2011)

Könnte man sich egtl rein theoretisch, anhand des rahmens, was gewünscht-individuelles bei canyon zusammenbauen lassen? Rein finanziell wärs natürlich ne recht schlechte idee


----------



## martin! (31. Juli 2011)

als ich mal da war, fragte ich ob ein breiterer lenker und kürzerer vorbau optional möglich wären.
da wollten die lieben leute nix von hören. eine 10 minuten predigt über das verkaufskonzept war die folge


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Also falls man sich eins aufbauen würde, dann selbst oder woanders....
Also wunschliste rein geben (klar gegen aufpreis) geht nicht?


----------



## martin! (31. Juli 2011)

mh, mach dir da mal keine hoffnungen 
aber fragen kostet nichts.. ruf halt mal an und hoff das du nicht das schreckgespenst ans ohr bekommst


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2011)

All right


----------



## anulu (31. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand zufälligerweise die Teileliste bzw. Austattungsliste vom Torque ES 7 aus 2009?
Hab mir die damals nich gespeichert und finde sie nirgends im Inet.


----------



## faradfara (31. Juli 2011)

Hab dazu nichts gefunden, deshalb mal hier:

Hab ein Torque 1 von 2006 und folgendes Problem:

Bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau schleift der Reifen an Umwerfer und Sattelrohr.
Das geht soweit, dass ich inwzischen am Sattelrohr stellenweise keinen Lack mehr drauf hab, da der reifen den runterscheuert...

Da da wahrscheinlich nichts zu machen ist, außer nen flacheren Reifen zu fahren, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand das Problem kennt, oder mir einen Reifen empfehlen kann, der deutlich flacher baut als ein ardent in 2,4.

Sollte aber auch halbweg ähnliche Eigenschaften besitzen...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich an meinem FR anfangs auch mit MM2.5 und RQ. 
Den Umwerfer konnte ich einjustieren, dann gings; aber MM 2.5 hat eh seitlich geschliffen und da das Torque ab 07 ja nicht mehr durchrauscht ist das Anschlagen eher selten (hast aber doch nur L, oder?).

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ein "längerer" Dämpfer, indem man sich exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen bastelt - dann würde aber der Lenkwinkel noch steiler.

Der Ardent 2.4 ist ja nun nicht grad voluminös, daher denke ich, das Problem über den Reifen lösen wird nichts.
Hol dir einen andren Rahmen ....oder droppe nicht so viel .

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. August 2011)

Oder die Endprogression (je nach Dämpfer Bottom Out o.ä.) ein Stück reindrehen.


----------



## timtim (2. August 2011)

sieh es mal so , schleift der reifen am sitzrohr , verschenkst du keinen millimeter federweg ,davon braucht man manchmal reichlich wie du am WE gemerkt hast..............

gruß tim²


----------



## DerJon (3. August 2011)

Servus hab jetzt mein trailzone bzw dropflow fertig  jetzt wollte ich mal die Leute mit vivid Air im New torque nach ihren dämpfer setups fragen, also ich habe jetzt mal so angefangen: sag 33% ,  Stroke rebound 6 Klicks, Ending stroke rebound ganz offen, und Kompression 3 klicks (75kg fahrergewicht)


----------



## DerJon (4. August 2011)

24 Stunden und kein neuer Eintrag in diesem Fred, das ist ma wirklich ungewöhnlich  
Sorry langeweile...


----------



## kuaoimbiker (4. August 2011)

Na dann - ein paar Bilder meines Torque Vertride 2011... Mit einigen gewichtsmäßig wenig sinnvollen Teilen - aber wat will mann machen, wenns 0815 syntace zeug net gefällt...

Ich hätt auch den 50mm Vorbau von Thomson da - damit wird`s aber für mich schon sehr kompakt auf`m Radl - der 70mm passt.

















*P.S. Die neuwertige Syntace P6 carbon Sattelstütze und den neuwertigen F109 Vorbau 60mm von meinem Vertride findet Ihr bei mir im Bikemarkt*


----------



## McFussel (4. August 2011)

Was freu ich mich auf das Bike....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. August 2011)

echt schade, dass es das nicht mehr in Größe L gibt. Wäre sofort dabei.


----------



## T!ll (4. August 2011)

kuaoimbiker schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch den 50mm Vorbau von Thomson da - damit wird`s aber für mich schon sehr kompakt auf`m Radl - der 70mm passt.



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## monkey10 (4. August 2011)

kuaoimbiker schrieb:


> ...Ich hätt auch den 50mm Vorbau von Thomson da - damit wird`s aber für mich schon sehr kompakt auf`m Radl - der 70mm passt...



Ich fahre mit 194cm mein Alpinist in "L" mit einem 55mm Vorbau. Einsatzbereich: Technische Touren in den Voralpen/Alpen mit 1000-1800hm und ein bißchen Bikepark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (4. August 2011)

Hi,
bei Facebook gibt es neue Bilder vom Torque FRX 2012 Prototypen von Tibor..sieht echt schick aus!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...69581166.66242.190241427675884&type=1&theater


----------



## -Soulride- (4. August 2011)

Überlegung die mir heut mal durch den Kopf geschossen is:
Wärs möglich ins 09er FR einen 216er Dämpfer reinzuhängen? Bei 63,5mm Hub müsstens ja dann etwa 150-155mm Federweg sein. Lässt sich das zusammen mit ner 160er Gabel fahren oder gibts Probleme die ich überseh?


----------



## kuaoimbiker (4. August 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Ich bin gute 180cm groß und habe das Vertride gemäß Canyon-Empfehlung in Größe M gekauft.

Für längere Tretpassagen insbesondere bergauf muss ich die Sattelstütze (Thomson Elite 410mm Länge) schon bald bis zur MAX. Markierung herausziehen... 

Ich fahr mit dem Bike eigentlich nur Freeride-Touren, Singletrails - aber nicht Bikepark.

Roman


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Überlegung die mir heut mal durch den Kopf geschossen is:
> Wärs möglich ins 09er FR einen 216er Dämpfer reinzuhängen? Bei 63,5mm Hub müsstens ja dann etwa 150-155mm Federweg sein. Lässt sich das zusammen mit ner 160er Gabel fahren oder gibts Probleme die ich überseh?


Hmm, lass mich das mal theoretisch durchspielen... die vordere Aufnahme bleibt gleich, also wäre der Hinterbau im unbelasteten Zustand so, als wäre der 222er Dämpfer 6mm eingefedert, also knapp 9%, das entspräche einem um knapp 15mm eingefederten Hinterbau. Da der Hub der gleiche ist wie bei den Dämpfern im ES müssten dann noch ca. 160mm Federweg anstehen, also insgesamt (ausgegangen vom originalen "Nullpunkt") 175mm - das ist ziemlich genau der Wert, den irgendeine Bikebravo beim FR mal gemessen hatt, sollte also gehen ohne anzuschlagen 

Mit ner 160er Gabel sollte der Lenkwinkel dann GROB so sein wie mit 222er Dämpfer und 180er Gabel und das Tretlager kommt eben einen guten cm runter. Das einzige Problem, das ich sehe, wäre der dann NOCH flachere Sitzwinkel... zum Touren dürfte das eklig werden, für rein bergab wärs wurst.

Darf man fragen, wie du zu der Überlegung kommst?


----------



## -Soulride- (4. August 2011)

Ah, der Sitzwinkel. Der macht mir wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung..
Die Idee is mir vorhin gekommen, bin noch eine Runde XC gefahren. Ich fahr in letzter Zeit eigentlich überwiegend Touren (keine XC, aber eben auch bergauf), da würde mir etwas weniger Federweg reichen und bissl strafferes Fahrwerk wäre auch nett. Mit 170 hinten und 180 vorne fährt sichs zwar bergab gut, aber wenn ich den Evolver mit knapp 130 Psi (so hab ich 30% SAG) bergauf fahr häng ich extrem weit durch. Naja pump ich halt weiter vor der Tour Luft rein und lass oben wieder was ab, hab ja normal eh nur 1x bergauf und 1x bergab pro Tour.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

Ja gut, ein generell strafferes Setup mit effektiv weniger Federweg ist bei einem Luftdämpfer ja kein Problem  einfach den größeren Druck drin lassen. Kenne das Problem beim Evolver... ich hatte das Setup auch auf Abfahrt getrimmt und hatte beim Hochfahren knapp 50% SAG  Die andauernde Pumperei würd mich erstens nerven und zweitens kommt da normal immer etwas Öl mit -> öfters mal Service machen! Aber mal was anderes: gibts keinen vernünftigen Dämpfer mit 222/63? Das wäre doch ne Lösung. Und ist deine Duro nicht absenkbar? So eine Lyrik mit 180 und U-Turn ist schon nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (4. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 194cm mein Alpinist in "L" mit einem 55mm Vorbau. Einsatzbereich: Technische Touren in den Voralpen/Alpen mit 1000-1800hm und ein bißchen Bikepark...



Hab bei 1,86m und "M" zur Zeit einen 75er mit 700er Vector, werde aber auch noch mal einen 60er ausprobieren. Fühlt sich so aber ganz brauchbar an.


----------



## anulu (4. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: gibts keinen vernünftigen Dämpfer mit 222/63? Das wäre doch ne Lösung. Und ist deine Duro nicht absenkbar? So eine Lyrik mit 180 und U-Turn ist schon nett



Oder warum gibts nich einen in 222/70 mit ner gescheiten Blockierfunktion?

Vllt. geht ja der Rock Shox Monarch PLUS besser wie der normale?! Gibts aber anscheinend nur in 222/66...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Oder warum gibts nich einen in 222/70 mit ner gescheiten Blockierfunktion?


Ja eben, sowas wäre klasse (wenn jetzt irgendjemand was vom DHX Air erzählen will, gibts haue ).
Ich kann mich an der Stelle nur wiederholen: Mit dem Vivid sackt das Heck trotz recht weicher Feder, mit der ich regelmäßig den vollen Hub ausnutze, beim Hochfahren DEUTLICH weniger ein als mit dem Evolver mit zugedreher LS Druckstufe...! Ist also der perfekte XC Dämpfer  ...vor allem wenn man XC so definiert wie Amir Kabbani (siehe neues Peoplegrapher-Video ).




anulu schrieb:


> Vllt. geht ja der Rock Shox Monarch PLUS besser wie der normale?! Gibts aber anscheinend nur in 222/66...


Toll, noch ne neue Größe bei 222 EBL  Das wären dann wohl gut 165mm Federweg... joa, warum nicht!? Auf die paar mm kommts dann auch nicht an.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2011)

Ich kann zum Berghochfahren den Swinger Coil SPV empfehlen  - ne im Ernst, ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Evolver an steilen Rampen, da ich ja die Durolux absenken kann. 
Klar wäre ich mit nem Nerve AM schneller oben. 

Bei einem kürzeren Dämpfer ist man aber von der Federkennlinie schon ohne Sag im Sag! Wie sich das wohl fährt?

Lockout mag ja auf Asphalt taugen, aber aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem RSPearl bringt das schon auf leicht holprigen Wegen null.

Coildämpfer sind halt doch linearer!


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2011)

Hoi, mal ne kurze Frage - das Schaltauge, ist das ein normales X12 von Syntace? Oder eine spezial Variante....

Lieber eine dumme Frage, als dumm sterben!


----------



## anulu (5. August 2011)

@cxfahrer: Genau da liegt das Problem wenn man sich ne 180er Gabel (des Lenkwinkels wegen) ins Torque bauen will. Da gibts es komischerweise keine absenkbaren Gabeln (ausser der Talas aba die kommt mir nich mehr ins Rad und der Umbau einer Lyrik, welcher mich schon anspricht, was meiner Berechnung nach doch teurer wird wenn man keine Teile zuhause hat.). Und jedes Mal Spanngurt absenken ist halt auch ätzend.
Man kommt mit Sicherheit auch überall so hoch! Habe auch kein Problem wenn langsamer als die Anderen da wir berghoch nur gemütlich fahren und niemand etwas zu gewinnen hat. Würde die Lockoutfunktion bzw. auch die Absenkfunktion eh nur an steilen Rampen benutzen. Die gibts hier halt Stellenweise doch nich selten...
Langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen 

Mein Dhx 4 wippt Berghoch sehr wenig und geht Bergab echt Bombe aber das Teil is halt sacken schwer.


----------



## Carnologe (5. August 2011)

Ich frag mich warum ihr immer von absenkbaren Gabeln redet und euch darüber den Kopf zerbrecht ob man mit 180mm Gabeln noch den Berg raufkommt. Mein ex-Nicolai wog mit Boxxer WC knapp 18kg und ich damit jeden Berg raufgekommen. Zur Not schiebt man halt 5 Minuten...


----------



## anulu (5. August 2011)

Bequemheitsgründe  

Stells mir nur sehr unbequem vor mit 180er Gabel wenn dann noch der Dämpfer stark einsackt... hockste ja drauf wien Chopper?!


----------



## -Soulride- (5. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Bequemheitsgründe
> 
> Stells mir nur sehr unbequem vor mit 180er Gabel wenn dann noch der Dämpfer stark einsackt... hockste ja drauf wien Chopper?!



Gut erkannt. Ich fahr die Duro RCA, die hat keine Absenkung (außer den Canyon-Spanngurt), funktioniert dafür aber!  Glaub ich stell einfach das ganze Fahrwerk mal bissl härter ein und teste so eine Runde.


----------



## anulu (5. August 2011)

-soulride- schrieb:


> gut erkannt. Ich fahr die duro rca, die hat keine absenkung (außer den canyon-spanngurt), funktioniert dafür aber! :d glaub ich stell einfach das ganze fahrwerk mal bissl härter ein und teste so eine runde.



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (5. August 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Hoi, mal ne kurze Frage - das Schaltauge, ist das ein normales X12 von Syntace? Oder eine spezial Variante....
> 
> Lieber eine dumme Frage, als dumm sterben!



Das Schaltauge gleicht dem von Syntace (und auch z.B. von Cube), jedoch ist das Gewinde des Canyon-X12-Schaltauges nicht dasselbe wie jenes von Syntace od. Cube.

Bei mir ist bisher wie vorgesehen 2x die Schaltaugenschraube abgerissen, das Schaltauge blieb unversehrt (nur die innere Feder des Schaltwerks musste ich einmal wieder einhängen). Da ich nur eine Schaltaugenschraube mit dem Torque mitbestellt hatte, habe ich mich nach dem ersten Defekt nach Ersatz umsehen müssen. Das schnellste/einfachste war dann von einem Cube-Händler ein entsprechendes X12-Schaltauge mit Schaltaugenschraube zu kaufen ( 15,-). Zum einen verkauft Cube nur Schraube + Schaltauge, zum anderen hätte mir die Schraube alleine eh nichts gebracht, da sie nicht zum Gewinde das Canyon-Schaltauges kompatibel ist...

Fazit: Bestellt euch gleich ein paar Schaltaugenschrauben von Canyon. Die sind dort auch billiger als die original Syntace-Schrauben. Ich würde niemals ohne Reserve auf eine Tour fahren. Mir sind bereits 2 Schrauben in 4 Monaten abgerissen (technisch/verblocktes/verwinkeltes Gelände)

LG


----------



## goolem (6. August 2011)

Hey habe mal ne kurze frage passt die Shimano SLX Kurbelgarnitur FC-M665 Hollowtech II an das 2010 torque?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (6. August 2011)

klar, warum nicht?
War beim 2010er Trailflow standardmäßig dran.


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. August 2011)

Rockzone in Action:


----------



## McFussel (8. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge gleicht dem von Syntace (und auch z.B. von Cube), jedoch ist das Gewinde des Canyon-X12-Schaltauges nicht dasselbe wie jenes von Syntace od. Cube.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Hey Danke....
Da mein Bike sicher länger bei Canyon braucht muss ich mal fragen, ob da noch was als "kleine" Entschädigung dazu gelegt werden kann....


----------



## T!ll (9. August 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Rockzone in Action:


----------



## rider_x (10. August 2011)

Hey Leute, weiß jemand von euch welche Maße der größere O-Ring auf der Syntace Steckachse hat?


----------



## mok2905 (10. August 2011)

Ist deiner auch schön porös wie meiner oder gar gerissen?


----------



## rider_x (10. August 2011)

Meiner ist eingerissen, aber nicht ganz durch. Die scharfe Kante an der Nut ist wohl Schuld. Hab mir vorhin auf der Arbeit mal die 3D .step Dateien von Syntace runtergeladen und mir das ganze mal näher angeguckt. Der Durchmesser der Nut ist 17mm, da ich aber davon ausgehe das der Ring dort ein bißchen unter Spannung drauf ist, müßte also ein 16x2 O-Ring sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreet (12. August 2011)

Hey, 
wisst ihr was in den 2011er Torques für Schläuche verbaut sind? (v.A. Trailflow).

Danke schon mal!


----------



## cliomare (12. August 2011)

kreet schrieb:


> Hey,
> wisst ihr was in den 2011er Torques für Schläuche verbaut sind? (v.A. Trailflow).
> 
> Danke schon mal!



Na ja Schläuche halt, schwarze um genau zu sein 

Auf meinen konnte ich keinen Markennamen entziffern (Trailflow). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es Schläuche mit Rennradventil und sicher keine fetten DH-Schläuche.

Grüße


----------



## monkey10 (12. August 2011)

kreet schrieb:


> Hey,
> wisst ihr was in den 2011er Torques für Schläuche verbaut sind? (v.A. Trailflow).



in meinem waren die normalen Schwalbe SV 13  verbaut. ist aber ein alpinist


----------



## McFussel (14. August 2011)

Wahnsinn - erster Ausritt auf die Hometrails - auch gleich n Nightride!

Das Bike geht wirklich klasse den Berg hoch - werde aber noch ein 22er Blatt montieren. Bergab is der Burner! An diesem Rad werde ich wachsen...

Überlege aber einen anderen Lenker zu montieren, mehr Rise und gerade. Hab Ihr das auch gemacht?


----------



## rider_x (14. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> in meinem waren die normalen Schwalbe SV 13  verbaut. ist aber ein alpinist




Bei mir das selbe...
Sind aber eigentlich zu klein für die 2.5er Maxxis. Hab jetzt 2.4er Contis die noch breiter sind als die Maxxis und dann direkt dickere Schläuche (ausgelegt für 2.5er Breite) montiert.


----------



## cliomare (14. August 2011)

Fahre schon seir Jahren die Nr. 13 von Schwalbe auf allen fetten DH Reifen (2.7 Maxxis, 2.4 Conti) ohne Probleme. Wenn man einen Durchschlag hat, dann nutzt auch ein breiterer, dicker Schlauch nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (14. August 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Fahre schon seir Jahren die Nr. 13 von Schwalbe auf allen fetten DH Reifen (2.7 Maxxis, 2.4 Conti) ohne Probleme. Wenn man einen Durchschlag hat, dann nutzt auch ein breiterer, dicker Schlauch nichts mehr.


----------



## anulu (14. August 2011)

Nutz ebenfalls die Nr. 13F Schläuche ... kein Plan obs en großen Unterschied zwischen 13 und 13F gibt. 
@ McFussel: Hast du mal ein Bild deines Bikes?! Bin grad verwirrt 
Hab bei meinem nur einen breiteren Lenker montiert aber bei den neueren Torques sind ja schon 750er drauf. Würde dir empfehlen keinen Lenker mit höherem Rise dran zuschrauben vorallem wenn du noch Spacer unterm Vorbau hast... Aber jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben!
Was meinst du mit "gerade"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Überlege aber einen anderen Lenker zu montieren, mehr Rise und gerade. Hab Ihr das auch gemacht?


Mehr Rise? Never! Mein altes Torque hat 5mm mehr Steuerrohrlänge, dafür habe ich aber auch nur einen 5mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Mein Lenker hat 0,7" also ca. 1,8cm Rise und für meinen Geschmack könnte die Front ruhig noch etwas tiefer sein, ist aber ok. Welchen Winkel willst du weniger haben, den nach oben oder den nach hinten? Ich finde, beide dürfen nicht ZU gering sein, fährt sich komisch, das Handling wird schlechter, man hat weniger Kontrolle. Die Winkel dürfen auch nicht ZU groß sein, die 16 Grad Backsweep die Syntace anbietet, haben mMn nix mehr mit MTB zu tun. (natürlich alles nur MEINE Meinung)




rider_x schrieb:


> Sind aber eigentlich zu klein für die 2.5er Maxxis.


sind sie nicht. Auf dem Torque meines Kumpels laufen die in 2,4er Betties seit Jahren so gut wie pannenfrei - und 2,4er Schwalbe sind DEUTLICH dicker als 2,5er Maxxis!




anulu schrieb:


> Nutz ebenfalls die Nr. 13F Schläuche ... kein Plan obs en großen Unterschied zwischen 13 und 13F gibt.


ja, den gibt es. Die 13F(reeride) wiegen zwar etwa das Gleiche (also etwa gleich viel Gummi), haben aber im luftleeren Zustand schon einen deutlich größeren Durchmesser und sind daher besser für dickere Reifen. Hintergrund: das Material ist beim gleichen Reifen im Vergleich zu einem normalen 13er nicht so stark gedehnt und reißt daher auch nicht so schnell ein. Das ist natürlich reine Theorie!  Aber ich fahre die 13F auch seit Jahren und hatte seitdem erst 2 Snakebites, beide auch bei echt üblen Durchschlägen.


----------



## T!ll (14. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Winkel dürfen auch nicht ZU groß sein, die 16 Grad Backsweep die Syntace anbietet, haben mMn nix mehr mit MTB zu tun. (natürlich alles nur MEINE Meinung)



Den 16° Vector hab ich einige Monate lang gefahren. Man muss sich da echt dran gewöhnen, fährt sich sehr komisch zu Beginn. Allerdings hatte ich noch keinen Lenker, bei dem die Handgelenke mehr entlastet werden, weil man die Hände kaum "knickt" in Griffposition. Nach der Eingewöhnungsphase fühlte sich das sehr angenehm an. Allerdings rückt die Griffposition deutlich nach hinten, als hätte man einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf.
Bin aber mittlerweile wieder bei 12°.


----------



## anulu (14. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ja, den gibt es. Die 13F(reeride) wiegen zwar etwa das Gleiche (also etwa gleich viel Gummi), haben aber im luftleeren Zustand schon einen deutlich größeren Durchmesser und sind daher besser für dickere Reifen. Hintergrund: das Material ist beim gleichen Reifen im Vergleich zu einem normalen 13er nicht so stark gedehnt und reißt daher auch nicht so schnell ein. Das ist natürlich reine Theorie!  Aber ich fahre die 13F auch seit Jahren und hatte seitdem erst 2 Snakebites, beide auch bei echt üblen Durchschlägen.



Jou Merci! Na dann hab ich ja Glück, dass ich die sowieso immer gekauft hab  Hatte damit auch sehr wenige Snakebites... der letzte Continental war öfters durch, war aber glaub auch ein schmalerer.


----------



## rider_x (14. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> sind sie nicht. Auf dem Torque meines Kumpels laufen die in 2,4er Betties seit Jahren so gut wie pannenfrei - und 2,4er Schwalbe sind DEUTLICH dicker als 2,5er Maxxis!
> 
> 
> ja, den gibt es. Die 13F(reeride) wiegen zwar etwa das Gleiche (also etwa gleich viel Gummi), haben aber im luftleeren Zustand schon einen deutlich größeren Durchmesser und sind daher besser für dickere Reifen. Hintergrund: das Material ist beim gleichen Reifen im Vergleich zu einem normalen 13er nicht so stark gedehnt und reißt daher auch nicht so schnell ein.



OK, OK ! Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Bin die Schwalbe auch in 2,4er Nobby Nic und 2,4 Rubber Queen gefahren und hatte auch wenig Probleme. Ich meinte diesen Effekt den Du mit deiner nächsten Antwort gegeben hast. Hat man vor allem beim aufpumpen gemerkt.
Fahre die Queen mit sehr wenig Luftdruck und da gabs dann schon den ein oder anderen Ausfall. Hab auch mal das andere Extrem getestet und nen 2,5 - 2,8er DH Schlauch montiert und den hatts nicht interresiert das ich frontal bei einem kleineren Baumstamm über die Sägekante (ca. Ø15)  gezimmert bin. Ich denke der schmalere Schwalbe hätte das nicht überlebt. Aber das ist natürlich auch nur so von mir geschätzt.
Vielleicht lag es auch einfach nur daran das die Schläuche meist schon etwas älter waren


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Den 16° Vector hab ich einige Monate lang gefahren. Man muss sich da echt dran gewöhnen, fährt sich sehr komisch zu Beginn. Allerdings hatte ich noch keinen Lenker, bei dem die Handgelenke mehr entlastet werden, weil man die Hände kaum "knickt" in Griffposition. Nach der Eingewöhnungsphase fühlte sich das sehr angenehm an. Allerdings rückt die Griffposition deutlich nach hinten, als hätte man einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf.
> Bin aber mittlerweile wieder bei 12°.


Ja, das ist nachvollziehbar. Mich würde der extreme Winkel erstens beim Lenken einschränken (eben dieses komische Gefühl), mir wäre damit mein Torque in M zu kurz bei einem 50er Vorbau und ein längerer oder gar ein größerer Rahmen käme nicht in Frage. Außerdem kommt damit auch der Schwerpunkt wieder nach hinten und ich fand es gerade gut, dass der beim Wechsel von 71cm/1,5" auf 76cm/0,7" spürbar nach vorne kam. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich beim Biken nie Handgelenksprobleme habe - trotz auf einer Seite Trümmer- und auf der anderen Seite Splitterbruch vor einigen Jahren - toi toi toi 




anulu schrieb:


> Jou Merci! Na dann hab ich ja Glück, dass ich die sowieso immer gekauft hab  Hatte damit auch sehr wenige Snakebites... der letzte Continental war öfters durch, war aber glaub auch ein schmalerer.


Die F kosten halt ca. das Doppelte... aber da sie besser halten, sind sie das wert, wie ich finde. Ich hab mir nur mal wegen defektem Felgenband 2 oder 3 zerstört, sehr ärgerlich!


@ rider_x: ok, dann verstehe ich, was du meinst, ist auch echt sinnvoller so. Wobei ein Reifen mit DH Karkasse + leichtem Schlauch wohl besser/haltbarer/sinnvoller ist als umgekehrt...


----------



## T!ll (15. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jmir wäre damit mein Torque in M zu kurz bei einem 50er Vorbau und ein längerer oder gar ein größerer Rahmen käme nicht in Frage



Genau das kann ich bestätigen 
Als ich mit dem krummen Vector das erste mal mit dem Torque gefahren bin, dachte ich nur "verdammt, der Rahmen ist zu klein". Mit dem anderen Lenker passt's aber perfekt 
Hätte nie gedacht, dass das so viel ausmacht.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

Brauche mal eure Meinung...

Bin nicht so sehr begeistert von den MTX29 die aufm Rockzone montiert sind und möchte mir daher andere Felgen besorgen.

Jetzt hatte ich ne Zeit lang die Subrosa Evos im Auge, von denen ich aber wieder abgekommen bin , aufgrund der mangelenden Quali.

Habt ihr Vorschläge für Felgen , die min. 30-34 mm breit sein sollten, schwarz? Wenn möglich nicht über 660 gr.

- Supra D würde mir gefallen, aber die ist ja nicht zu bekommen
- MTX 33
- Nope Fun Works Track Mack
- Sixpack Kamikaze

?


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> mir wäre damit mein Torque in M zu kurz bei einem 50er Vorbau und ein längerer oder gar ein größerer Rahmen käme nicht in Frage.
> ...
> Außerdem kommt damit auch der Schwerpunkt wieder nach hinten
> ...


Ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker mit etwas längerem Vorbau würde zur genau gleichen "Handposition" führen, wie ein geraderer Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau.

Ich fahre mit einem 12°-Lenker, nachdem ich letztes Jahr bei mehrfachem direkten Vergleichen zw. 9° u. 12° festgestellt habe, dass ich mit dem stärker gekröpften Lenker deutlich weniger Handschmerzen/-Verkrampfen bei langen Vollgasabfahrten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Vorschläge für Felgen , die min. 30-34 mm breit sein sollten, schwarz? Wenn möglich nicht über 660 gr.
> 
> - Supra D würde mir gefallen, aber die ist ja nicht zu bekommen
> - MTX 33
> ...


Ich persönlich bin immer noch mit den Single Track sehr zufrieden. Die Track Mack sind etwa vergleichbar, aber minimal breiter. Würde evtl. noch die NS Bikes Trailmaster in den Raum werfen, die gefallen mir sehr gut von Maßen/Gewicht/Optik her. Da gibts allerdings schon negative Stimmen wegen der fehlenden Ösung...! Wenns richtig dick sein soll: EX 729  da haben meine auch grad um die 660g gewogen.




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker mit etwas längerem Vorbau würde zur genau gleichen "Handposition" führen, wie ein geraderer Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau.


Das stimmt zwar, aber: längerer Vorbau = undefinierteres Lenkgefühl im groben Gelände -> abgelehnt 
Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich zum Glück keine Probleme mit den Handgelenken, daher kann ich da rein nach Handling entscheiden. Ich habe höchstens nach einem langen Bikeparktag oder längeren Steilstücken mit viel Bremseinsatz Greifkraft-Probleme an der rechten Hand - aber das ist durch den Lenker nicht beeinflussbar...


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2011)

Durfte heute feststellen, dass ich in den Lagern Rockarm/Sitzstrebe recht starkes seitliches Spiel habe.
Die Schrauben sind jedoch fest...
Was tun?


----------



## xander_v (17. August 2011)

Einsenden und du bekommst neue lager.
sind wohl ausgeschlagen.


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2011)

haben evtl die Dämferbuchsen Spiel? heb' mal das Hinterrad am Sattel leicht an. Spürst du dann etwas Spiel??


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2011)

ne hab ich schon geschaut, ist nur seitlich


----------



## Quellekatalog (19. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Den 16° Vector hab ich einige Monate lang gefahren. Man muss sich da echt dran gewöhnen, fährt sich sehr komisch zu Beginn. Allerdings hatte ich noch keinen Lenker, bei dem die Handgelenke mehr entlastet werden, weil man die Hände kaum "knickt" in Griffposition. Nach der Eingewöhnungsphase fühlte sich das sehr angenehm an. Allerdings rückt die Griffposition deutlich nach hinten, als hätte man einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf.
> Bin aber mittlerweile wieder bei 12°.



Warum bist du wieder zum 12° zurückgekehrt, wenn du deutlich weniger Handschmerzen hattest?


----------



## timothekid (21. August 2011)

kann mir bitte einer den radstand vom 09er tork fr nennen? in M


----------



## anulu (21. August 2011)

1113/1117 steht im Katalog...


----------



## timothekid (21. August 2011)

wenn man den alten noch hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (21. August 2011)

Hab ihn von jmd. hier ausm Forum per .pdf geschickt bekommen da ich meinen auch iwo verlegt hab^^


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich am besten Fox Dämpfer- und Federgabelfedern bekommen kann? 
(brauche die grüne Feder für die VAN R 180 und die 400x3,25 für den DHX RC2)

THX


----------



## christophersch (21. August 2011)

Es gibt hier irgendwo einen Thread in welchem man Federn untereinander tauschen kann. Vielleicht ist ja die passende dabei...
musst aber leider selber suchen


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Oh das klingt gut, dann muss ich mal suchen ;-)


----------



## Jobi (22. August 2011)

Moinmoin Gemeinde.
Ich glaub mein Steuerlager hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Wenn ich die Vorderbremse ziehe ruckelt das bißchen vor und zurück. Das fühlt sich an als hätte das Lager Spiel.
Für das 09er ES brauch ich doch nen semi integrierten Steuersatz für tapered Gabelschäfte, oder?
Werd mir wohl nen Chris King holen, der soll ja diesmal länger als zwei Jahre halten.

Rockt on!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. August 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Steuerlager hat den Geist aufgegeben.
> Wenn ich die Vorderbremse ziehe ruckelt das bißchen vor und zurück. Das fühlt sich an als hätte das Lager Spiel.


Der Beschreibung nach könnte das auch Buchsenspiel in der Gabel sein... also erstmal genau prüfen!




Jobi schrieb:


> Für das 09er ES brauch ich doch nen semi integrierten Steuersatz für tapered Gabelschäfte, oder?


Nope! bzw. nur halb richtig... die obere Schale ist semi-integriert, ja. die untere ist aber *voll*-integriert, sprich das Lager sitzt direkt im Steuerrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (22. August 2011)

Ganz banal könnte es auch schon mit nachziehen der Aheadkappe getan sein.. ?


----------



## aibeekey (22. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber Canyon hat erstens i. d. R. nur komplette Rahmen und ich glaube auch nur schwarze, sprich schlicht und einfach das Framekit (ein schwarzer Rahmen würde mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ankotzen). Hatte mich damals wegen dem ausgerissenen Gewinde am Umwerfer-Adapter erkundigt - zum Glück konnte ich das mit hochfestem Schraubenkleber fixen. Und zweitens glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die jetzt noch alte Rahmen auf Lager haben...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sooo... angeboten wurde mir nun ein torque ES rahmen 2009.

eigentlich schön, weil da mein nagelneuer isx und die anderen teile passen würden.
lediglich nen neuen stuersatz bräuchte ich. (es hat tapered steuerrohr, meine gabel 1 1/8) - macht 49,irgendwas.

nur ein paar bedenken hab ich noch:

hat jemand die geo daten der 2009er ES modelle?
das 2007er FR hat ja schon nen grenzwertig steilen lenkwinkel, denke das ES als enduro dürfte wohl auch keinen flacheren haben oder?
oder sind die geos identisch? noch steiler mag ich nämlich nicht wirklich...

außerdem stör ich mich ein bisschen dran, dass das ES nicht so massiv wie das FR ist.
das mehrgewicht stört mich absolut nicht, lieber ein rad das auch mal umfallen kann ohne gleich ne delle zu kriegen.

hat jemand den 2009er katalog aufm rechner? würd gern mal die geometrie und das rahmengewicht wissen, im moment bin ich echt noch unsicher ob ich das gleich annehmen soll oder mal nach alternativen fragen


----------



## anulu (22. August 2011)

Schick mir deine Email-Adresse per PN dann lass ich dir den 2009er Katalog zukommen.

Lenkwinkel 67,5° mit 160er Gabel.

Hab bisher keine Probleme bezüglich haltbarkeit des ES-Rahmens... bei mir macht der alles mit und Dellen bekomm ich da auch keine rein (schon öfters umgekippt  ).


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. August 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> sooo... angeboten wurde mir nun ein torque ES rahmen 2009.
> 
> eigentlich schön, weil da mein nagelneuer isx und die anderen teile passen würden.
> lediglich nen neuen stuersatz bräuchte ich. (es hat tapered steuerrohr, meine gabel 1 1/8) - macht 49,irgendwas.


Na das ist doch keine schlechte Option 
Steuersatz sollte billiger sein, ich habe für meinen FSA tapered to 1 1/8 Reducer damals glaube 30 bezahlt - für den kompletten Steuersatz, nicht nur für den Adapterkonus (den gabs damals noch nicht einzeln).




marx. schrieb:


> hat jemand die geo daten der 2009er ES modelle?
> das 2007er FR hat ja schon nen grenzwertig steilen lenkwinkel, denke das ES als enduro dürfte wohl auch keinen flacheren haben oder?
> oder sind die geos identisch? noch steiler mag ich nämlich nicht wirklich...


Geo ist identisch.




marx. schrieb:


> außerdem stör ich mich ein bisschen dran, dass das ES nicht so massiv wie das FR ist.
> das mehrgewicht stört mich absolut nicht, lieber ein rad das auch mal umfallen kann ohne gleich ne delle zu kriegen.


Bei der Optik gebe ich dir recht, das FR sieht deutlich besser aus. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist aber marginal, liegt irgendwo etwas unter 100g...! Die angeblichen 300g, welche das ES leichter sein sollte, bezogen sich auf das Gewicht des Rahmenkits - d. h. inkl. Dämpfer! Also ist der größte Gewichtsunterschied der zwischen Monarch und Evolver -> netter Marketing-Gag  Das ist übrigens kein Halbwissen, sondern von einem User, der mit dem ES Rahmen Gewicht sparen wollte und sich mächtig geärgert hat, bestätigt...


----------



## anulu (22. August 2011)

Wenn das von einem User gewogen wurde dann glaub ich das gern.

Laut Katalog: FR 3.390g , ES 3.100g beides OHNE Dämpfer... naja aber Herstellerangaben halt


----------



## waldes (22. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich am besten Fox Dämpfer- und Federgabelfedern bekommen kann?
> (brauche die grüne Feder für die VAN R 180 und die 400x3,25 für den DHX RC2)
> 
> THX



Schreib mal TigersClaw, hab meine 500er Feder für den Dämpfer bei ihm bestellt. Der hat glaub noch ne 400er

Ist mir gerade eingefallen


----------



## aibeekey (22. August 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Na das ist doch keine schlechte Option
> Steuersatz sollte billiger sein, ich habe fÃ¼r meinen FSA tapered to 1 1/8 Reducer damals glaube 30â¬ bezahlt - fÃ¼r den kompletten Steuersatz, nicht nur fÃ¼r den Adapterkonus (den gabs damals noch nicht einzeln).



keine ahnung, das angebot steht in der email mit drin, hab noch nicht geschaut ob ich selber einen gÃ¼nstiger finde.
von canyon wÃ¤rs ein acros.

edit: okay, grad mal google bemÃ¼ht, das wÃ¤r ein tapered steuersatz, mit dem kann ich natÃ¼rlich herzlich wenig anfangen. mal schauen ob sie mir auch ein angebot Ã¼ber einen reduzier steuersatz machen.



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Geo ist identisch.



jop, hab ich auch im katalog gesehen. mit deinem spacer haut der lenkwinkel dann gut hin. 

bei der gelegenheit: hast du grad noch 20mm hÃ¼lsen rumfliegen?
ich hab damals ne 15 mm von dir geordert, weil du noch keine 20 mm hattest.
da ich die domain mit der x-soft feder hab sollte das leicht gehen.



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Bei der Optik gebe ich dir recht, das FR sieht deutlich besser aus. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist aber marginal, liegt irgendwo etwas unter 100g...!



ich find die runden rohre eigentlich sogar hÃ¼bscher 
geht mir echt nur um die stabilitÃ¤t, aber das nimmt sich dann wohl nicht viel.


und anulu, danke fÃ¼r den katalog


----------



## rider_x (22. August 2011)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild.
Neue Pedalen sind dran. Superstar!!! Aber leider etwas zu dunkeles orange.
Minions hab ich runtergeschmissen nachdem sie mich in Winterberg auf den feuchten Wurzeln so was von entäuscht haben. Zum Glück hatte ich noch die bewährten Rubber Queens 2.4 hier liegen. Die passen wenigstens farblich mit ihrem Schriftzug  und haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen! Außerdem hab ich mit dem Wechsel fast 1kg Gewicht eingespart.
Jetzt bin ich erst mal zufrieden gestellt und das Bike ist erstmal......fertig. Vielleicht noch neue, andersfarbige (braun??? orange???) Griffe. Finde die Canyon Griffe bei Nässe nicht so perfekt. Das Canyon Logo ist einfach zu glatt.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Schreib mal TigersClaw, hab meine 500er Feder für den Dämpfer bei ihm bestellt. Der hat glaub noch ne 400er
> 
> Ist mir gerade eingefallen



super Tip  Danke Dir


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> edit: okay, grad mal google bemüht, das wär ein tapered steuersatz, mit dem kann ich natürlich herzlich wenig anfangen. mal schauen ob sie mir auch ein angebot über einen reduzier steuersatz machen.


der Steuersatz ansich ist identisch, nur der Konus adaptiert auf 1 1/8. Wenn die jetzt nur noch die Acros haben, kann das schon sein, dass die teurer sind. Ich hab meinen zweiten FSA noch hier liegen, evtl. können wir ja einen Deal machen, falls du zum Rahmen einen orangenen Acros billiger bekommst als man einzeln bezahlen würde 




marx. schrieb:


> bei der gelegenheit: hast du grad noch 20mm hülsen rumfliegen?
> ich hab damals ne 15 mm von dir geordert, weil du noch keine 20 mm hattest.
> da ich die domain mit der x-soft feder hab sollte das leicht gehen.


Ja, 20er Hülsen habe ich noch welche da. Die x-soft Feder habe ich auch in der Lyrik, passt mir mit naggich knapp 70kg gut, könnte sogar fast noch n Tick weicher sein. Wobei ich die auch schon bis zum Anschlag gebracht habe, ist also ok.




rider_x schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch neue, andersfarbige (braun??? orange???) Griffe. Finde die Canyon Griffe bei Nässe nicht so perfekt. Das Canyon Logo ist einfach zu glatt.


Die Sunline Half Waffle gibt's in braun. Sunline generell ist sehr zu empfehlen, wie sich das gewaffelte Profil greift -> ?? Ist der einzige, den ich nicht "persönlich" kenne. Orange würde ich sein lassen, wird sicher auch zu schnell unansehnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (24. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> der Steuersatz ansich ist identisch, nur der Konus adaptiert auf 1 1/8. Wenn die jetzt nur noch die Acros haben, kann das schon sein, dass die teurer sind. Ich hab meinen zweiten FSA noch hier liegen, evtl. können wir ja einen Deal machen, falls du zum Rahmen einen orangenen Acros billiger bekommst als man einzeln bezahlen würde
> 
> 
> Ja, 20er Hülsen habe ich noch welche da. Die x-soft Feder habe ich auch in der Lyrik, passt mir mit naggich knapp 70kg gut, könnte sogar fast noch n Tick weicher sein. Wobei ich die auch schon bis zum Anschlag gebracht habe, ist also ok.
> ...



hmm, nääää, son oranger würd mir auch gefallen 

hab die feder bisher einmal durchbekommen mit meinen fahrfertigen ~70 kg... aber da gings auch fies übern lenker 

da der ES rahmen in schwarz ja vermutlich anodisiert ist:

gibts ne möglichkeit die schriftzüge abzubekommen?
hatte schon lang mal vor ein komplett schwarzes bike zu basteln. (also incl aufkleber von dämpfer, gabel, felgen runter, komplett schwarze zocchi etc.)

mit dem rahmen könnt das dann ja vielleicht funktionieren. auch wenn ich das indian summer red vom torque fr ein wenig vermissen werde


----------



## kNiRpS (24. August 2011)

du kannst beim anodisierten rahmen die schrift mit azeton und nem hausschwamm vorsichtig runter"waschen"
aber wie es dann mit garantie aussieht...kp


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2011)

Mit Aceton kann ne ziemliche Sauerei werden. Erstmal versuchen, ob die mit Dampfdruck abgehen (ich hatte es grossflächig aber nicht vollständig mit so einem Blumensprüher und heissem Wasser abbekommen).

Du hast keinen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen?


----------



## monkey10 (24. August 2011)

Ein paar *Gedanken zum X12-Schaltauges/Schaltaugenschraube Nr 21 des Torque bzgl der Stabilität*.

Aufgrund des Materials/Gewichts und der ausgeprägteren Sollbruchstelle könnte man annehmen, dass die X12-Schaltaugenschraube vielleicht doch bei niedrigeren Kräften abreisst als jenes von Cube. Ob dies absichtlich so konstruiert wurde od. man vielleicht auch eine andere X12-Kombi im Torque fahren kann (z.B. von Cube od. Syntace)?

Anbei ein paar Infos zu den Gewichten, die zum Schluss führen könnten, dass das Canyon Schaltauge leichter abreisst. 


X12 Canyon Schaltauge vs. Cube Schaltaugen inkl Schrauben:







Canyon-X12-Schaltauge Nr 21 inkl Schraube:






X12-Schaltaugenschraube von Cube:






Beide X12-Schaltaugenschrauben (siehe Sollbruchstelle):





*=> Somit wiegt die X12-Canyon-Schraube ca 1g(!!!)*


Wie schon erwähnt passen die X12-Schrauben nur in das zugehörige Schaltauge (aufgrund des Gewinde). Habe bisher 2 Schaltaugenschraube und 1 Gewinde von Canyon zerstört. Notgedrungen habe ich mir die Cube-Kombi von einem Händler organisiert. Es passt und seitdem hatte ich trotz spürbaren Kontakt mit Felsen, Steinen und einem eingedrehtem Ast keinen Abriss und auch keine Beschädigung des Schaltwerks.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (24. August 2011)

Hmm.. ich hab schon das dritte Schaltwerk, aber noch die erste Schraube und das erste Schaltauge . Irgendwas läuft da schief...


----------



## aibeekey (24. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast keinen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen?



doch, canyon bietet mir einen 2009er torque ES rahmen in black an


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. August 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> hmm, nääää, son oranger würd mir auch gefallen


Hmm, dann muss ich mir irgendwann mal selbst einen holen... schade 
Habe gerade heute die neue Bremse gekriegt, die wie die originale The One wieder schwarz/orange wird. Die originale Sattelklemme, die ich mir letztens bestellt habe, ist schon abgebeizt und weitestgehend geschliffen, muss nur noch poliert werden, dann geht das Teile-Päckchen zum Eloxierer  Die Steuersatzabdeckung hätte dazu einfach perfekt gepasst 




marx. schrieb:


> hab die feder bisher einmal durchbekommen mit meinen fahrfertigen ~70 kg... aber da gings auch fies übern lenker


Ok, ich habe naggich knapp 70, da wirst du mit der 20er Hülse wohl dauerhaft etwas Restfederweg haben. Aber macht ja nix, geht ja eher um den Lenkwinkel  Ich hab meine schon 2 oder 3 mal bei stumpfen/frontlastigen Landungen am Anschlag gehabt, aber nicht hart durchgeschlagen, also eigentlich perfekt 




marx. schrieb:


> gibts ne möglichkeit die schriftzüge abzubekommen?
> hatte schon lang mal vor ein komplett schwarzes bike zu basteln. (also incl aufkleber von dämpfer, gabel, felgen runter, komplett schwarze zocchi etc.)


Alternative: mit deckungsgleichen Aufklebern aus schwarzer Folie überkleben! Sieht außerdem noch besser und edler aus, als komplett nackt.


----------



## aibeekey (24. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alternative: mit deckungsgleichen Aufklebern aus schwarzer Folie überkleben! Sieht außerdem noch besser und edler aus, als komplett nackt.



jap da geb ich dir recht, wenns um den canyon schriftzug geht.

aber die alten rahmen haben ja noch das gedöns am oberrohr, und da macht das dann eher nix her


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2011)

marx. schrieb:


> jap da geb ich dir recht, wenns um den canyon schriftzug geht.
> 
> aber die alten rahmen haben ja noch das gedöns am oberrohr, und da macht das dann eher nix her


Da gebe ich dir wiederum recht  Das Kleingedruckte am Oberrohr kann man dann ja mit der chemischen Rubbel-Variante entfernen und die großen Logos mit Folie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (25. August 2011)

Tag auch.
Ich fahr nen 09er FRX. Der Hinterbau müsste 135mm breit sein. Jetzt habe ich allerdings mal gesehen, dass auf der Achse 150x12mm steht. Ich fahre den Rahmen seit 4 Monaten ohne Probleme - ist das irgendwie dramatisch diese Achse zu fahren ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2011)

Hehe, keine Panik! Ist alles in bester Ordnung. Die Torques mit Rear Maxle haben dickere Ausfallenden, so werden die nötigen 15mm "ausgeglichen".


----------



## hugecarl (25. August 2011)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## cliomare (26. August 2011)

Kann mir wer die Mindesteinstecktiefe der EA70 Sattelstütze im Trailflow nennen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. August 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Kann mir wer die Mindesteinstecktiefe der EA70 Sattelstütze im Trailflow nennen?


Steht im Handbuch  Bei den alten Torques musste die Stütze bis unterhalb der Unterkante des Oberrohrs eingesteckt werden, das wird vermutlich beim neuen ähnlich sein, wobei das durch das geänderte Gusset weniger wäre. Sollte dieses Maß geringer sein als die Markierung auf der Stütze, gilt letztere.


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. August 2011)

mal wieder ein update,nun mit reverb und neuer klemme  mann muss ja sparen wo man kann 









systemintegration 




bei interesse partlist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (26. August 2011)

Was für eine Klemme ist das denn?


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. August 2011)

no name, 22g und beim händler meines vertrauens fur umme mitgenommen...also nix falsch gemacht


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2011)

@ RaceFace, und aktuelles Gewicht?
Welche Mischung bei den Ardent fährst du?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2011)

Ich hab den Trigger für die Reverb auf der anderen Seite unten montiert. Sitzt da voll schön geschützt drin...


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. August 2011)

60a EXO,bin vollstens zufrieden 
gardasee,lenzerheide,portes du soleil,flims...top performance in allen belangen,sogar im nassen 

laut meiner liste 15,59kg


----------



## monkey10 (26. August 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> bei interesse partlist





RaceFace89 schrieb:


> laut meiner liste 15,59kg



Partslist mit Gewichten würden mich in der Tat interessieren


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> laut meiner liste 15,59kg



Gewogen?

Meins hat 16.5kg lt. Waage ...
Heut gabs keine Sonne mehr. Alles grün in grün:


----------



## cliomare (27. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Steht im Handbuch  Bei den alten Torques musste die Stütze bis unterhalb der Unterkante des Oberrohrs eingesteckt werden, das wird vermutlich beim neuen ähnlich sein, wobei das durch das geänderte Gusset weniger wäre. Sollte dieses Maß geringer sein als die Markierung auf der Stütze, gilt letztere.




Hab leider das Handbuch nicht! Danke für die weiteren Infos!

Hab meine Stütze gekürzt und leider sind die Markierungen nicht mehr sichtbar. Weiß jemand, bei wieviel cm die Markierung ist?

Grüße


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Partslist mit Gewichten würden mich in der Tat interessieren



Rahmen: Canyon Torque [M]	3300,00 g
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX-6 [222x70mm]	514,00 g
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem [Solo Air/180mm/schwarz]	2625,00 g
Kralle: Rock Shox	13,00 g
Steuersatz:	Ritchey WCS	110,00 g
Ahead-Kappe: Ritchey	10,00 g
Vorbau: Truvativ AKA [60mm/31.8]	170,00 g
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller WC [700mm/15°/31.8]	249,00 g
Griffe: ODI [schwarz/schwarz]	105,00 g
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR [203mm/203mm]	813,00 g
Bremsgriffe: Avid Elixir CR	siehe Bremsen
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT [170mm,24/36er]	860,00 g
Innenlager: Truvativ [GXP BSA]	siehe Kurbel
Kettenführung: Truvativ Shiftguide [Custom]	136,00 g
Bashguard: e.13 Supercharger	204,00 g
Umwerfer: Shimano X-Type	181,00 g
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 [Short Cage]	192,00 g
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.0 [2-Fach/9-Fach,Redwinn]	225,00 g
Kassette: Shimano XT [11-32]	289,00 g
Kette: Sram Hollow Pin	286,00 g
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb [380mm/125mm]	543,00 g
Sattelklemme: No Name	22,00 g
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC [schwarz]	175,00 g
Laufradsatz: Hope [DT-Swiss EX500 auf Hope Pro II (rot) inkl. Schnellspanner]	1929,00 g
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent [2.4 60a EXO]	1640,00 g
Schläuche: Conti MTB [26x2.35 Französisch]	397,00 g
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 647	568,00 g
gesamt: 15556,00 g

Rahmengewicht hatte ich vernachlässigt,wenn es jemand genau weiß,ergänze ich es,danke.
bleibt trotzdem unter 16 kg


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2011)

Hab mal deine Liste gekapert, Gewichte sind nicht gewogen, sondern aus dem Netz:

Rahmen: Canyon Torque FR [XL] , mit Superstar-Achse  ~3600gr ?
 Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX-6 [222x70mm]    514,00 g
 Gabel: Durolux TAD 180mm    2370 g
 Kralle: und Schraube und Spacer ~30 g
 Steuersatz: Canecreek 80,00 g
 Ahead-Kappe: Canyon    10,00 g
 Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller [45mm/31.8] ?    ~200,00 g
 Lenker: Truvativ Boobar [780mm] 330,00 g
Griffe: Specialized 80,00 g
Bremsen: Formula theOne incl. Adapter und Scheiben[203mm/203mm] ~1100 g
 Kurbel: XT fc-m760 [175mm,22/36er] 790,00 g
 Kettenführung: Stinger E-Type    150,00 g
 Bashguard: e.13 Supercharger    204,00 g
 Umwerfer: Shimano E-Type    181,00 g
 Schaltwerk: Saint [Mid Cage] 250,00 g
 Schaltgriffe: Shimano XT [2-Fach/9-Fach]    250,00 g
 Kassette: Shimano XT [11-34] 308,00 g
 Kette: Connex     ~290,00 g
 Sattelstütze: Thomson 367mm  ~250,00 g
 Sattelklemme: Canyon 50,00 g
Sattel: SDG Bel Air  280,00 g
 Laufradsatz: Sun Ringle EQ29 ~ 2200,00 g
Reifen: Michelin WildRock´R 2.4     1600,00 g
Schläuche: irgendwas 400,00 g
 Pedale: DMR Vault 435,00 g

 Schaltzüge: 100gr ? 
Felgenband: 30gr ?

 gesamt: 
~ 16 kg > fehlen also 500 Gramm zum gewogenen Gewicht von 16,5kg...
Ist die Waage so ungenau  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (27. August 2011)

wenn ich mein rad mit der personenwaage gewogen habe hatte ich teillweise bis 700gr unterschied.
habe mir dann bei ebay eine kofferwaage  gekauf mit der gehts recht gut.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2011)

Super sind auch diese digitalen fischwagen. 

Zu gewogen und listengewichte....
Es ist teilweise schon einiges an Unterschied zwischen herstellerangabe und wirklichem Gewicht. 

Rein die herstellerangaben nehmen und zusammen rechnen ist also sehr ungenau. 
Da ist mit personenwagen wiegen fast noch genauer. 
Am besten Bike + biker wiegen dann Niger alleine wiegen und abziehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2011)

Mit Kofferwaage die 16.5kg gewogen - ich muss mal einen Vergleich wiegen.

Wer ist Niger?


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. August 2011)

Bei mir ist alles gewogen bis auf den Rahmen


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Kofferwaage die 16.5kg gewogen - ich muss mal einen Vergleich wiegen.
> 
> Wer ist Niger?



Des sollte biker heißen aber As Handy hat des wohl in Niger korrigiert.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Des sollte biker heißen aber As Handy hat des wohl in Niger korrigiert.



Sofort in die Rassistenquarantäne mit dem Handy ...Biker als Nigger zu beschimpfen ...tststs...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hab meine StÃ¼tze gekÃ¼rzt und leider sind die Markierungen nicht mehr sichtbar. WeiÃ jemand, bei wieviel cm die Markierung ist?


Bei meiner Thomson Elite sind es ziemlich genau 10cm.




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Gabel: Rock Shox Totem [Solo Air/180mm/schwarz]	2625,00 g


Ãhm, sicher, dass du da nicht die Achse vergessen hast? Erscheint mir fÃ¼r 1 1/8 Schaft mind. 100g zu leicht... 




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Bashguard: e.13 Supercharger	204,00 g


Das Gewicht kÃ¶nntest du mit einem leichten Alu-Bash genau halbieren!  -> siehe meiner (nÃ¤chstes Posting).




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> bleibt trotzdem unter 16 kg


Die Grenze habe ich gerade temporÃ¤r geknackt - leider von unten nach oben  -> meine neue Bremse ist da und die hat noch etwas Ãbergewicht in Form von Stahlflexleitungen, welches die Tage abgespeckt wird (ca. -90g) ...aber erst wenn die Kolbendeckel und Einstellschrauben vom Eloxieren zurÃ¼ck sind, damit ich nur ein Mal entlÃ¼ften muss. Hier mal das komplette Paket:







Leider fehlen noch die Scheiben, weil fÃ¤lschlicherweise einteilige Stahlscheiben statt Floatings geliefert wurden  die werden nÃ¤chste Woche auf der â¬bike direkt bei Hope umgetauscht.

Wiege-Bilder der Einzelteile im Album, Bilder vom Bike gibts, wenn die Bremse fertig ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2011)

So, wenn wir schon gerade am Gewichte von Old Torque Aufbauten vergleichen sind, hier mal meine Teileliste:

*Rahmen	* - Canyon Torque FR 9.0, M (18"), raw	 - _3390g_
*DÃ¤mpfer	* - Rock Shox Vivid R2C (383g), Feder 300lbs (462g), Buchsen (12g)	 - _872g _(Option: Ti Feder ca. -120g)
*Gabel	* - Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn RC2 DH 180 tapered (inkl. Maxle Lite + Kralle)	 - _2420g_
*Schaltwerk	* - Sram X.0 medium cage	 - _197g_
*Umwerfer	* - Shimano SLX E-Type (inkl. Schrauben, ohne BB-mount Blech)	 - _147g_
*Shifter	* - Sram X.0 Trigger (ohne Schellen, mit Hope Stahl-Schrauben)	 - _208g_
*Bremse v.	* - Hope Tech V2 SE (mit Matchmaker-Schellen, inkl. Adapter C: 20g, Stahl-Schrauben: 24g)	 - _358g		_
*Bremse h.	* - Hope Tech V2 SE (mit Matchmaker-Schellen, Adapter G: 26g, Stahl-/Titan-Schrauben: 19g)	 - _394g		_
(kommt noch: Kevlar-Leitungen (ca. -90g), evtl. Alu-Schrauben fÃ¼r Griffe + Trigger)
*Bremsscheibe v.	* - Hope V2 Floating Disc 203mm (Schrauben: 12g)	 - _220g_
*Bremsscheibe h.	* - Hope V2 Floating Disc 203mm (Schrauben: 12g)	 - _220g_
*Laufrad v.	* - Hope Pro II, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, Messing Nippel, Schwalbe Textilband	 - _1030g_
*Laufrad h.	* - Hope Pro II, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, Alu Nippel, Schwalbe Kunststoffband	 - _1099g_
*Reifen v.	* - Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 GG	 - _915g		_(Option: Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35 GG: 938g)
*Reifen h.	* - Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 TNC	 - _833g		_(Option: Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35 TNC: 879g)
*SchlÃ¤uche	* - Schwalbe FR (184/191g)	 - _375g_
*Kassette	* - Shimano Deore XT 11-32	 - _256g_
*Kurbel	* - Shimano Hone	 - _620g_
*Innenlager	* - XTR (mit 3,5mm Spacern)	 - _88g_
*kleines KB	* - Shimano Hone 22 Z. Stahl (inkl. Schrauben: 10g)	 - _46g_
*mittleres KB	* - Shimano Deore XT 36 Z. Alu (inkl. NC-17 Alu-Schrauben: 7g)	 - _58g_
*Bashguard	* - Race Face Atlas FR	 - _102g_
*KettenfÃ¼hrung	* - Blackspire Stinger ISCG 05	 - _98g_
*Kette	* - Shimano HG 93	 - _272g_
*Vorbau	* - Thomson Elite X4 50mm / 0Â° / 31,8	 - _177g_
*Lenker	* - Reverse fli bar XXL 760mm, 0,75" rise	 - _301g_
*Griffe * - Sunline Twisted Waffle grau	 - _115g_
*Ahead-Cap	* - Canyon (mit schwarzer Alu-Schraube)	 - _10g_
*Spacer	* - Carbon 5mm	 - _4g_
*Sattel * - Selle Italia SLR XC	 - _180g_
*SattelstÃ¼tze	* - Thomson Elite 31,6 / 330mm	 - _216g_
*Sattelklemme	* - Canyon schwarz	 - _45g_(bald: orange )
*Hinterachse	* - Nicolai Steckachse 12x150	 - _61g_
*Steuersatz	* - FSA Gravity SX Pro tapered (55-3) inkl. Konus (15g)	 - _82g_
*Sonstiges	* - Zug-Schellen, Kabelbinder etc. â¦ (Lenkerband 26g)	 - _~200g_
*Pedale	* - DMR Vault	 - _423g_

*	gesamt:	16028g* 




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles gewogen bis auf den Rahmen


So auch bei mir. "Sonstiges" habe ich vom letzten Bike Ã¼bernommen, das war genau die Differenz zwischen der Summe der Einzelteile und dem gewogenen Gesamtgewicht.

Als ErgÃ¤nzung noch ein paar alte Gewichte:
Evolver ISX-6 wog inkl. Buchsen: 496g
The One vorne PM 203: 475g
The One hinten IS 200: 496g
Deore XT Kassette 11-34: 295g
Selle Italia SLR T1: 240g


----------



## monkey10 (27. August 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> gesamt: 15556,00 g



interessant... 

ich will ja kein spielverderber sein, aber nur wenige teile, die ich gewogen habe, entsprachen den herstellerangaben.

jedenfalls wär das ein ansatz eine entsprechende liste für mein bike zu erstellen. jedoch ohne genaues abwiegen des bikes irgendwie doch sehr theoretisch. eine genaue kofferwaage wäre genial (die hängewaagen der bike-online-shops sind mir einfach zu teuer für so eine spielerei)

wenn deine angaben stimmen würde mein torque alleine durch gabel, sattelstütze, lrs, schläuche und pedale über 1 kg weniger als deines wiegen. 

ich mags glauben, kanns aber irgendwie nicht. denn nicht einbezogen hab ich sixc-kurbel, 185mm scheibe am HR, easton-anbauteile etc.. sowie den (vielleicht) leichteren rahmen... 

ich werd dem nach saalbach/leogang nachgehen. ist ja eine ganz netter zeitvertreib  aber jetzt mal biken...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 GG	 - _915g		_[(Option: Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35 GG: 938g)



Woher hast du die Schwalbe-Reifen mit der GG-Mischung? Ich konnte die seit Sept´10 nirgendwo mehr finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. August 2011)

wie wäre es, den Rahmen eines Torque mal genau zu wiegen? Küchenwaage z.B. die sollte genau genug sein.

Wenn die nur bis 2500g geht... dann stellt ein Ende auf den Boden, das andere auf die Wage. Dann die Seiten tauschen. Addieren. Fertig.

Mein Rahmen ist grad verbaut. Hat einer einen herumliegen?


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2011)

noch einfacher ist es, wenn man ein 1kg Gewicht auf die Waage legt und dann auf 0 stellt. Ob der Rahmen aber auf so einer kleinen Waage Platz findet, ist aber eine andere Frage.....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. August 2011)

hmmm, des ginge bei meiner nicht. Die schaltet bei tatsächlichem Überschreiten des max. Gewichtes einfach ab. Aber super Idee.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Schwalbe-Reifen mit der GG-Mischung? Ich konnte die seit Sept´10 nirgendwo mehr finden


Die sind beide noch von letztem Jahr. Ein "Vorteil", wenn man weniger zum Fahren kommt, als man eigentlich möchte :-/ Ich glaube aber, dass man bei eBay teilweise noch welche findet...


Meine Küchenwaage geht bis 5kg (von Ikea, gutes Teil!), aber ich habe keine Lust, das Bike zum wiegen komplett zu zerlegen


----------



## sundawn77 (28. August 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage...
Kann man den Dhx coil dämpfer beliebig härter drehen, bzw die vorspannung erhöhen? 
Gewinde ist noch mehr als die Hälfte, aber wenn ich den Teller höher drehe knarzt irgendwann das Gegenstück das die Feder am anderen Ende die Feder fixiert. Ist das nur Dreck oder überdrehe ich das Teil grade? 
Hab mal was davon gehört dass man nur 4 Umdrehungen verstellen darf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2011)

Das sollte nur Dreck sein, der da knarzt. ABER durch dir Erhöhung der Vorspannung reduzierst du nur den Sag, an der Federhärte änderst du damit nichts...
Wenn man die Feder zu stark vorspannt, hauen auch irgendwann beim max. Einfedern die Windungen aufeinander, ich weiß aber nicht, wann das so weit ist (kann man ja ausmessen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (28. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das sollte nur Dreck sein, der da knarzt. ABER durch dir Erhöhung der Vorspannung reduzierst du nur den Sag, an der Federhärte änderst du damit nichts...
> Wenn man die Feder zu stark vorspannt, hauen auch irgendwann beim max. Einfedern die Windungen aufeinander, ich weiß aber nicht, wann das so weit ist (kann man ja ausmessen).



Mir geht's auch nur um den sag. Weiche Feder ist mir ganz recht. 
Liege mit ner 350er Feder derzeit bei 35-40%sag. 
200psi. Die 400er Feder ist unterwegs. 

Wieviel sag fährst du vorne und hinten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wieviel sag fährst du vorne und hinten?


beides ca. 25%. Ist vom Fahrfeeling her aber softer als man evtl. von den Werten her denken würde. Da die Federn beide recht weich sind (x-soft +20mm vorne, 300lbs hinten), nutze ich den Federweg ziemlich gut aus. Meistens sind bei normalen Trails vorne noch 2-3cm Luft, hinten kann man das wegen dem dicken Dropstop nie so 100%ig sagen, aber meistens ist da der Schmierrand auch nicht sichtbar, sprich der Puffer wurde schon komprimiert. Hinten habe ich noch nie einen spür-/hörbaren Durchschlag gehabt, vorne war ich ein paar Mal bei stumpfen Landungen am Anschlag, aber nicht hart.


----------



## aibeekey (28. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> aber ich habe keine Lust, das Bike zum wiegen komplett zu zerlegen



hättet ihr mir das mal vor 2 wochen gesagt, hätt ich meinen FR rahmen in M auf die waage geschmissen 

nen ES rahmen kann ich dann wohl demnächst anbieten, falls interesse besteht


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. August 2011)

auf jeden Fall. M dürfte auch das sein was Canyon selber als Gewichtsangabe darbietet.


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall. M dürfte auch das sein was Canyon selber als Gewichtsangabe darbietet.



Rahmengewichtsangaben waren bei Canyon damals in S.


----------



## Loods (29. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bin grad am ueberlegen mir einen Vorbau selbst zu basteln.
Da ich diesen natuerlich moeglichst einfach an mein Trailflow dranmontieren will ohne wild mit Spacern rumexperimientieren zu muessen, braeuchte ich eine nette Person, die mir mal die Hoehe des Teils des Vorbaus misst, der auf den Gabelschaft gesteckt wird.
Ich habe leider mein Rad gerade nicht da, befinde mich Uebersee.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Standardhoehe, ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus. Laut Canyon Homepage ist das wohl ein Easton Havoc DH.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich bin grad am ueberlegen mir einen Vorbau selbst zu basteln.
> Da ich diesen natuerlich moeglichst einfach an mein Trailflow dranmontieren will ohne wild mit Spacern rumexperimientieren zu muessen, braeuchte ich eine nette Person, die mir mal die Hoehe des Teils des Vorbaus misst, der auf den Gabelschaft gesteckt wird.
> ...



Mich würde mal der Grund für so eine Idee interessiern... 
Bei Vorbauten gibts doch so ziemlich alles was man braucht und mit 100  kommt man auch schon recht weit... 
Also wo ist der anreiz dabei oder was für ein suerspezialteil brauchst du?

Nein die Höhe ist wohl nicht genormt... Hab da schon verschieden Höhen gehabt... 
Ein Syntace Superforce hat 44 mm


----------



## Loods (29. August 2011)

Alles klar, danke, auch wenns mir noch nicht so richtig weiterhilft.
Der Grund dahinter ist eigentlich weder Geld noch besondere Ansprueche, sondern einfach weil ich Spass daran habe was eigenes zu machen.
Ich wuerde es damit vergleichen, das ich auch manchmal selber mein Essen koche, obwohl ich es fuer nicht viel mehr Geld und wahrscheinlich sogar besser vom Profi gemacht haben koennte


----------



## LB Stefan (30. August 2011)

Naja nur kann bei ner Currywurst nicht viel schief gehen. Du hast schon mal zu geguckt als ne Currywurst gemacht wurde. Dir wurde beigebracht was du in die Pfanne geben darfst oder nicht. Und du weist auch welche Dinge du nicht rein geben darfst oder was gefährlich ist....

Ohne deine Fähigkeiten anzweifeln zu wollen aber weißt du was ein Vorbau aushalten muss und welchen Belastungen er auf Dauer ausgesetzt ist....
Ich möchte dir nicht den Spaß an der Sache nehmen sondern nur warnen dass gerade bei Vorbau oder Lenker, wenn da was schief geht, du dich sehr stark verletzen kannst...

Nur nicht dass es heißt keiner hat was gesagt


----------



## Siggi81 (31. August 2011)

Das neue Trailflow kommt ohne Veränderungen daher wie es scheint. Nichtmal Kashima Coating hat es bekommen.
Das ist irgendwie echt traurig, da hat sichd as warten wohl eher nicht gelohnt, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Preise wie immer ein "bischen" höher sein werden.

Seite 24:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/canyon_eurobike_2011_de.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. August 2011)

Hat denn nun der torque rohrsatz ne dünnere wandstärke verpasst bekommen?


----------



## mok2905 (31. August 2011)

Die FRX sehen schon echt schnieke aus muss man sagen.


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2011)

...ich denke aber auch nicht, dass bei etwa 2500 Euro die teuren Factory + Kashime Modelle zu Einsatz kommen können, da sie schlichtweg im Einkauf auch viel zu teuer sind. Dafür sind sie am Vertride am Racezone und an den anderen Topmodellen zu finden.
Aber die Gewichte der "normalen" Torques würden mich auch mal interessieren. Das Vertride könnte ja schon fast an der 13er Marke kratzen!! Und die Strive Reihe sieht auch absolut FETT aus! schön Farbe bekennen


----------



## Xplosion51 (1. September 2011)

Wenn die 2012er Torques die Projekt S5 Wandstärke bekommen,dann wiegt der Rahmen unter 3kg..


----------



## Eisbein (2. September 2011)

mal ne kurze frage am Rand: 

In dem Guten alten Torque ES: Welchen tune sollte man da fahren mit einem Monarch?

hab aktuell den direkten vergleich zu einem Radon Slide ED und da spricht der RP23 viel besser an. 
Mir kommt vor als hätte ich ein zu hohen tune eingebaut. Es wirkt als wäre schon eine interne plattform drin.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2011)

Ein paar Bilder von der Eurobike.

Preise kommen erst mit dem Release der Homepage, Farben zumindest mal die gezeigten. Weitere Farbkombis stehen auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## sundawn77 (3. September 2011)

Bin eben zurück von einer Tour und habe jetzt ein Knacken bei Belastung des DHX-RC2. Das Bike ist grade mal 2 Wochen alt und schon macht es laute Geräusche. Konnte nicht genau erkennen woher es kommt, nur hat es was mit dem Dämpfer zu tun. Hab die Feder schon in der Vorspannung geändert, soweit möglich alles sauber gemacht , aber es hilft nichts. Das klackert und knarzt richtig laut so dass auch jeder an dem man vorbeifährt schön hören kann, hier stimmt was nicht...

Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. September 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe das Torque FRX 9.0 von 2010 und hab daran gedacht mir eine Titan feder in den FOX DHX RC4 ein zu bauen...doch die federn die ich gefunden habe sind 162mm lang..das würde doch mit der Hackenschlüsselmutter (5mm) dann in dem gelenk nicht mehr passen..oder??
hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Titan feder eingebaut??

danke


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. September 2011)

Hey,

Mein Problem: Die Schraube, die das Saint Schaltwerk am Schaltauge befestigt, lässt sich nicht mehr festdrehen. Ich zieh sie zwar bombenfest an, hab aber immer noch seitliches Spiel und das goldene Teil lässt sich bewegen. Ich wollte es jetzt mal mit ner neuen Schraube probieren.
Ich suche nur noch die passende und bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Ist das die richtige? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28444 Oder wo bekomme ich die überhaupt her?

Es handelt sich um die Schraube die das goldene Teil ans Schaltauge presst. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/150132

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (3. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...ich denke aber auch nicht, dass bei etwa 2500 Euro die teuren Factory + Kashime Modelle zu Einsatz kommen können



Ich denke auch nicht, dass man da einen großen Unterschied merkt, ob Kashima oder nicht. Die goldenen Standrohre mögen toll aussehen, aber sooo viel besser wird die Gabel dadurch auch nicht gehen. Eine Talas sowieso nicht, da die einen sehr große innere Reibung hat.


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich denke auch nicht, dass man da einen großen Unterschied merkt, ob Kashima oder nicht. Die goldenen Standrohre mögen toll aussehen, aber sooo viel besser wird die Gabel dadurch auch nicht gehen. Eine Talas sowieso nicht, da die einen sehr große innere Reibung hat.



angeblich sollen die neuen Dichtungen eine größere Verbesserung bringen.
Kashima + neue Dichtung wird aber sicherlich traumhaft weich sein... auch bei einer Talas! natürlich aber nicht so stark wie bei einer Van oder Float


----------



## anulu (3. September 2011)

Was kosten denn die neuen Dichtungen und bekommt man die auch für ne 2009er Talas? Bei mir könnten solangsam mal neue reinkommen.


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

man kann sie in jedem Fall nachrüsten. Da die neuen Dichtungen aber erstmal für die 2012er Gabeln benötigt werden, dauert es wohl noch eine Weile, bis sie verfügbar sind. Der Verkäufer beim Dirtmasters meinte frühestens ab November!


----------



## rider_x (4. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bin eben zurück von einer Tour und habe jetzt ein Knacken bei Belastung des DHX-RC2. Das Bike ist grade mal 2 Wochen alt und schon macht es laute Geräusche. Konnte nicht genau erkennen woher es kommt, nur hat es was mit dem Dämpfer zu tun. Hab die Feder schon in der Vorspannung geändert, soweit möglich alles sauber gemacht , aber es hilft nichts. Das klackert und knarzt richtig laut so dass auch jeder an dem man vorbeifährt schön hören kann, hier stimmt was nicht...
> 
> Habt ihr ne Idee?



Hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem Dämpfer zu tun, aber guck mal ob sich die X-12 Steckachse gelöst hat.
War bei mir so...hörte sich aber eher so an als ob die Geräusche vom Tretlager kommen. Machte sich beim Treten und Bremsen bemerkbar.


----------



## kNiRpS (4. September 2011)

überprüfe auch mal alle züge und leitungen. oft sind es auch diese die am rahmen streifen und dabeo geräusche verursachen. hab das selbe erst wieder vor 2tagen gehabt. hatte sich auch angehört als ob am dämpfer oder den lagern irgendwas defekt wäre.
deswegen schmier mal alle berührpunkte der leitungen am rahmen mit n bisschen WD40 ein und auch die zughalterungen am rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (4. September 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem Dämpfer zu tun, aber guck mal ob sich die X-12 Steckachse gelöst hat.
> War bei mir so...hörte sich aber eher so an als ob die Geräusche vom Tretlager kommen. Machte sich beim Treten und Bremsen bemerkbar.



Die x12 war's nicht. Hab jetzt nochmal den Gartenschlauch drüber gehalten und jetzt ist es fast weg. Wenns nur Dreck war umso besser.


----------



## fanatikz (4. September 2011)

Servus, ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Torque, speziell zum Alpinist,
eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Strive zulegen, aber nun steh ich ver dem Strive vs. Torque Problem...

ich verfolge schon geraume Zeit den Strive Thread und alles im Web zum Strive , da ich seit mir dies eigentlich zulegen wollte/will. Das erste Modell hat ja einiges an Problemen und Wartezeiten für die Besteller mit sich gebracht. Daher war ich der Meinung, besser auf den Nachfolger warten, bin gestern auch zur Eurobike gefahren, habs mal angeschaut, angefasst  und die Canyon Leute n bissl belästigt, aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt n bissl... nicht überzeugt...
Das 9.0 sollt es eigentlich sein...
Erst mal mein Eindruck, das Bike schaut toll aus(mMn), die CrankBrothers Parts find ich optisch genial...
Die verbastelten Parts scheinen ja zu taugen, kann aber aus eigenen Erfahrungen nicht sprechen.
Aber: 

1. der Rahmen wirkt irgendwie schwach/filigran, kann der wirklich was wegstecken?
 das oberrohr extrem, klingt als könnte man da schnell mal ne Delle einfangen. Schweßnähte sehen schon stabil aus (hab etwa 90kg Kampfgewicht +Rucksack was so halt dabei ist)...
2. mein aktuelles bike wird regelmäßig von mir gewartet/gepflegt, also ists immer noch ruhig, kein schleifen knarzen kettenrasseln... 
Die Hammerschmidt find ich funktionell genial, aber ist die technik eurer Meinung nach ausgereift, oder eher Wartungsanfällig/anderweitig problematisch? Die Lautstärke ist ja schon ordentlich, aber wie ist des nach ein paar 1000km, besser, schlimmer, daran gewöhnen ist sicher kein Prob, war nur erstaunt, wenn man die vorbeifahren sieht/hört fällts gar net so auf, auf videos im netz oft wiederum extrem, oft ist da di cam aber in der nähe angebracht...
3. Wenns da mal eine Speiche zerlegt, darf man wohl ein paar Tage auf Ersatz warten, oder wie seht ihr das mit den Iodine LRS, und kann denn so ein rad genau so viel wegstecken wie die mit mehr speichen? Massiv aussehen tuts ja schon

Jetzt aber endlich zum Torque:
Das stand ja gleich daneben, also hab ichs au mal unter die Lupe genommen, und des hat mich definitiv geflasht...

4. der rahmen wirkt verglichen mit dem strive unzerstörbar, mit dem kann man sicher Nägel einschlagen oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
5. was mich am Alpinist immer gestört hat, dass vorne 170 hinten 180 für Unausgewogenheit sorgt, dies wird ja beim 2012er nicht mehr der Fall sein, da ist 180/180 angesagt, wie sind eure Meinungen dazu?
6. die Anti-Squat-Kinematik ist hier auch vorhanden, hält die was sie verspricht, wie siehts da denn aus bei langen Anstiegen mit über 90kg, Wiegetritt ist klar aber wenn die Plattform zu istund die gabel unten, bleibt des dann ordentlich straff um mal 1h oder länger zu klettern? 

Dann noch ein paar weitere Eindrücke/Fragen:

7. Das Gewicht ist mir ziemlich egal, da ich mein Körpergewicht schleppen muss, sind die 800g Wurst.
8. Der DHX Air, scheint ja etwas tricky zu sein, bis man den auf sich abgestimmt hat, der Float beim Strive dagegen soll gerne mal Durchschlagen.
9.können die Profis unter euch denn schon die Parts identifizieren, die am Alpinist verbaut werden? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541784
10. Könnten die User die ein Torque in L fahren mir noch sagen wie hoch ich den Sattel ausfahren kann bzw wie weit die Sattelrohrklemmung vom Boden weg ist, um rauszufinden wie hoch ich dann mit ner Joplin komm.
11. dann noch zur Geometrie, wie passt euch das Bike, meine Daten sind
Größe - 1,89m
Schrittlänge - 91
Torso - 64
Armlänge - 71

hab die Daten mal durchs  PPS system gejagt und bis 89 SL ist L die erste wahl, ab 90 SL ists angeblich zu klein, also dürfts ja gut passen, hab mein altes auch ne nummer kleiner, als empfohlen...
Aber wie siehts bei euch aus, wo sind eure knie wenn ihr ne Position zum ordentlichen treten einnehmt, wie hoch ist die Überhöhung und Sitzposition bei 90SL, Fotos wären natürlich genial..

Nun noch zu meinem aktuellem Bike und was ich mit dem Torque/Strive vor hab...
Noch fahr ich ein Ghost RT also eher XC mit relativ guten AM eigenschaften, allerdings
ist das teil ja nett zum touren auf Waldwegen und um Strecke zu machen, wenns aber ruppig wird fühlt sichs durchweg zu groß/hoch/unruhig an ausserdem schlägt der Dämpfer zu oft durch, au?er ich geb ihm genug Luft, dann bin ich aber gleich gut drann wie mit einem HT.

Im Allgemeinem bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Bike, dass mir bei einem AlpenX beisteht ohne getragen zu werden,
einem, dass alles wegbügelt und dabei kontrollierbar bleibt.
Das neue Bike soll in erster Linie Spaß machen und ich möchte damit mein Fahrkönnen/Technik verbessern und ordentlich in den Bergen rocken auch ohne Lift, Bergab aber ohne Einschränkungen, ausserdem endlich mal im Park fahren können. 
Für Touren im Süddeutschen Flachland hab ich mein RT also soll das Torque/Strive für alles andere sein.

Achso, Nach Koblenz um mit nem Enduro auf dem Parkplatz ein paar Runden zu drehen halt ich für sinnlos bzw. zu weit und in Bad Hindelang gibts kaum Bikes bzw. kein Alpinist in L zum richtig testen...

Im Moment bin ich der Meinung mit dem Torque bin ich besser drann, aber ich würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Erfahrung, Anregungen, Meinung und Kritik gebt, um bis Oktober eine Entscheidung treffen zu können. 
Freu mich auf eure Antworten...
Grüße Rob


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. September 2011)

Woher willst du wissen dass das 2012er ALPINIST vorne 180 und nicht mehr 170 hat ?
Es sieht eher nach 170 aus,wenn du es mit dem FRX daneben vergleichst..
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/mountainbikes.html


----------



## fanatikz (4. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen dass das 2012er ALPINIST vorne 180 und nicht mehr 170 hat ?
> Es sieht eher nach 170 aus,wenn du es mit dem FRX daneben vergleichst..
> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/mountainbikes.html



steht doch drunter...
FRX hat doch 200...


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. September 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> steht doch drunter...
> FRX hat doch 200...



???

Das Alpinist ist kein FRX ...
Es ging um die Gabel...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. September 2011)

Hi,

also das Torque ist def. stabil. Die Hammerschmidt ausgereift, aber nur auf den
ersten km nach einer Neufettung (also auch beim Neukauf) leise. Nach etwa 50km
hört man die sehr gut.
Wartung wird bei starkem Wasser/Schmutz Einsatz regelmäßig fällig, dann brauchts
Spezialwerkzeug zum zerlegen. Grundsätzlich aber sehr unanfällig und die integrierte
Käfü ist besser als jede andere.

Ich stand gestern auch vor beiden und für mich kommt das Strive def. nicht in Frage,
das steckt def. nicht das gleiche weg wie das Torque. Die Leute vom Stand meinten,
dass man mitm Strive auch mal in Bikepark kann. Klar, ne Freundin von mir macht
das. Mit ihrem Fliegengewicht hätt ich da auch keine Bedenken. Ich würds nicht
versuchen.

Rahmen L bei Torque passt mir perfekt, bin etwa 188cm. Bei M wirst du Ärger mit
der Sattelhöhe bzw. Abstand Sattel-Tretlager bekommen. Die Stütze ist bei mir bist
auf Anschlag draußen und es reicht grad so um ein gestrecktes Bein zu haben. Ich
denke das ist ein entscheidender Punkt beim Bergauf treten. Zum Dämpfer kann ich
nichts beitragen, jedoch ist auch der wichtig. Mit Platform geht das Torque sehr gut
bergauf. Ich fahr nen DHX5.0 und dreh bergauf nur die Platform zu. Das reicht lässig.

Ich such aktuell auch ein AlpenX fähiges 180er Rad das mich aushält und meinen
Fahrstil wegstecken kann. Denke das Alpinist oder das Vertride wirds werden. Tendentiell
eher letzteres.

@Xplosion51: das Vertride hat 180 180 hab gefragt.


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. September 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @Xplosion51: das Vertride hat 180 180 hab gefragt.




Ich dachte wir reden vom Alpinist


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. September 2011)

gleiche Gabel gleicher Dämpfer, oder lieg ich da falsch. Das Kashima Tuning ändert doch nix daran?!?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. September 2011)

Doch! Wir wissen doch mittlerweile ALLE das Kashima Coating die Welt wie wir sie bisher kennen grundlegend verändern wird! Eine neue Ära bricht an sozusagen!

EDIT: Mir is gerade aufgefallen das beim Trailflow nicht nur nichts passiert ist und die Farbe leider Gottes auch immer noch die gleiche ist - sondern sich hinsichtlich der Bremse noch verschlechtert hat, und das dann für mehr Geld?? Irgendwie vergeht mir gerade doch ein bisschen die Lust daran. Ein Jahr Zeit und rein garnichts ist anders daran.. schade.


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (4. September 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Doch! Wir wissen doch mittlerweile ALLE das Kashima Coating die Welt wie wir sie bisher kennen grundlegend verändern wird! Eine neue Ära bricht an sozusagen!
> 
> EDIT: Mir is gerade aufgefallen das beim Trailflow nicht nur nichts passiert ist und die Farbe leider Gottes auch immer noch die gleiche ist - sondern sich hinsichtlich der Bremse noch verschlechtert hat, und das dann für mehr Geld?? Irgendwie vergeht mir gerade doch ein bisschen die Lust daran. Ein Jahr Zeit und rein garnichts ist anders daran.. schade.



Welche Bremsen hat denn das "neue" Trailflow ?


----------



## fanatikz (4. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Das Alpinist ist kein FRX ...
> Es ging um die Gabel...



also, will jetzt wegen den 10mm keine Diskussion lostreten, womöglich ändern die doch noch was und dann ists eh wieder anders aber, ich schrieb...

die Gabel hat 180, weils im Canyon Prospekt unter dem Alpinist so steht,
darauf hin hast du gepostet woher ich das wissen wolle, und gemeint die Gabel des FRX daneben wäre länger und habe 180
Das FRX ist aber darüber, in der Sparte mit der Überschrift "200mm" und unterm FRX steht Fork: ...200mm, genau wie beim Alpinist Fork: ...180

ausserdem wollte ich ja nur sagen, dass ich bei meinen Fragen das letztjährige Problem das einige hatten mit 170/180 nicht aufgreifen brauche... weil ja Fork: ...180 unterm alpinist steht 

sollte jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein wollts nur aufklären, eventuell seh ich au was falsch, dann sorry...



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also das Torque ist def. stabil. Die Hammerschmidt ausgereift, aber nur auf den
> ersten km nach einer Neufettung (also auch beim Neukauf) leise. Nach etwa 50km
> ...



ok, vielen Dank, was hast du denn für ne Schrittlänge, wie lang ist denn die Stütze von max. bis zur kröpfung bzw. was ists denn für eine, dann kann ich ja mal schauen? 
Wie schwer bist du denn und wieviel abstand hast noch zwischen Knie und Lenker, wie schauts mit der Sitzposition aus...

Weiß jemand, was beim Alpinist für ne Kurbel verbaut wird? bild ist verdammt klein für meine alten Augen...


----------



## T!ll (4. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Kashima + neue Dichtung wird aber sicherlich traumhaft weich sein... auch bei einer Talas!



an dem bescheidenen Ansprechverhalten einer Talas wird wohl auch die tolle Beschichtung nicht viel ändern können. In meinen Augen reines Marketing-blabla, um den Leuten die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

Zum Thema Federweg am Alpinist: Auch letztes Jahr (2011) war das Alpinist ein 180mm Freerider. Das sagt aber nicht über die Gabel aus, die 170mm hatte. Auch das Trailflow hat/hatte 170mm um mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben...
Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Sie lässt sich ja auf 180mm umrüsten.

@Kashima: Ich bin letzte Woche eine 2012er Talas 180 mit Kashima- Beschichtung gefahren und war echt positiv überrascht davon! 2008 hatte ich eine "normale" 36 Talas und ich muss sagen, das ist schon ein großer Unterschied! Dennoch würde ich immer eine Float bevorzugen, da die in ihrer Kennlinie einfach nochmal ein Stück besser ist...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. September 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> ok, vielen Dank, was hast du denn für ne Schrittlänge, wie lang ist denn die Stütze von max. bis zur kröpfung bzw. was ists denn für eine, dann kann ich ja mal schauen?
> Wie schwer bist du denn und wieviel abstand hast noch zwischen Knie und Lenker, wie schauts mit der Sitzposition aus...
> 
> Weiß jemand, was beim Alpinist für ne Kurbel verbaut wird? bild ist verdammt klein für meine alten Augen...



Schrittlänge etwa 87cm, Stütze ist die serienmäßige Syntace P6 Aluminium
(schätze mal die 400er Version, kann grad nicht messen gehen).
Abstand Knie Lenker ist bei mir absolut unkritisch, sprich mehr als ausreichend.


Edit: 

guck dir das mal an, da ist die voll draußen. So fahr ich damit bergauf und das
ist ist ca. 5mm über die als max. markierte Stelle herausgezogen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/868880


----------



## fanatikz (4. September 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge etwa 87cm, Stütze ist die serienmäßige Syntace P6 Aluminium
> (schätze mal die 400er Version, kann grad nicht messen gehen).
> Abstand Knie Lenker ist bei mir absolut unkritisch, sprich mehr als ausreichend.



Danke, hab grad geschaut ist ne 400er verbaut...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin letzte Woche eine 2012er Talas 180 mit Kashima- Beschichtung gefahren und war echt positiv überrascht davon! 2008 hatte ich eine "normale" 36 Talas und ich muss sagen, das ist schon ein großer Unterschied! Dennoch würde ich immer eine Float bevorzugen, da die in ihrer Kennlinie einfach nochmal ein Stück besser ist...


ALLES, was du mit einer 2008er Talas vergleichst, spricht traumhaft an, selbst eine trockene, 15 Jahre alte RST Elastomer-Gabel   Das Ding war ein einziger Serienfehler. Alles ab 2009 funktioniert mit guter Schmierung (also i. d. R. nicht ab Werk) anständig, auch wenn Talas drauf steht und völlig unabhängig von Kashima. Die 2009er Talas meiner Freundin geht auch wie Butter, wenn die nicht gerade lange gestanden war und noch nicht bewegt wurde, hat die fast kein spürbares Losbrechmoment...


----------



## monkey10 (5. September 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Servus, ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Torque, speziell zum Alpinist, eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Strive zulegen, aber ...der Rahmen wirkt irgendwie schwach/filigran, kann der wirklich was wegstecken?



Bin in Saalbach beim FR-Opening auf dem Strive probegerollt. Das Torque wirkt (optisch) tatsächlich stabiler, jedoch finde ich das Strive ausreichend für alpine Touren und gelegentliche BP-Besuche.

Wenn man nicht regelmäßig im Park ist, dann wird man auch die großen Drops und Stunts nicht machen (und trotzdem Spass haben). Das Alpinist/Vertride ist zwar ein Torque, hat aber im BP doch eher Enduro-Gene verglichen mit einem echten FR/DH-Bike wie z.B. Big Hit, Kona Operator u.ä.




fanatikz schrieb:


> Torque...der rahmen wirkt verglichen mit dem strive unzerstörbar, mit dem kann man sicher Nägel einschlagen oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Hab noch nie damit Nägel eingeschlagen und das auch nicht in weiterer Zukunft vor. Fürs Handwerken empfehle ich eher einen Hammer od ein Alutech Fanes (wenns unbedingt ein Bike sein soll), das hat nämlich mit Dämpfer 4kg.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du genau vor hast. Aber da du aus dem süddeutschen Flachland zu kommen scheinst und vielleicht nur im Urlaub in richtige Berge kommst, wirst du (hoffentlich) dort nicht ständig weit über deinem Limit fahren. Du bist nämlich nicht unzerstörbar

Bei einem AlpenX musst du sowieso mit mehr Reserven fahren, hast auch mehr Gepäck dabei. Mit einem Torque würd ich mir das nur antun, wenn die Abfahrten entsprechend technisch sind - und die eigene Fahrtechnik entsprechend ausgereift. Auch soll ein leichteres Bike bei Alpenüberquerungen kein Nachteil sein




fanatikz schrieb:


> was mich am Alpinist immer gestört hat, dass vorne 170 hinten 180 für Unausgewogenheit sorgt, dies wird ja beim 2012er nicht mehr der Fall sein, da ist 180/180 angesagt, wie sind eure Meinungen dazu?



Stört nur am Papier. Ein Vorteil ist jedenfalls, dass damit das Tretlager etwas tiefer ist als mit einer 180mm-Gabel.

Mehr stört, dass kein Winkelsteuersatz passt. Beim Vertriden od. im Park könnte es einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und niedrigeres Tretlager vertragen. Ich mag zwar auch kleine Rahmen, für technische verwinkelte Touren in den Alpen, aber für die Laufruhe bei Trails a lá 601 od. Bikepark wäre ein längeres Oberrohr verbunden mit einem Stummel-Vorbau netter...



fanatikz schrieb:


> die Anti-Squat-Kinematik ist hier auch vorhanden, hält die was sie verspricht, wie siehts da denn aus bei langen Anstiegen mit über 90kg, Wiegetritt ist klar aber wenn die Plattform zu ist und die gabel unten, bleibt des dann ordentlich straff um mal 1h oder länger zu klettern?



Das Alpinist geht für ein 180er-Bike dank absenkbarer Gabel und leichtem Gesamtgewicht auch mit viel SAG am Dämpfer ganz gut bergauf (mit Plattform sogar etwas besser). Trotzdem eine Sache des Willens, Kondition und Fahrtechnik.

Wenn man auf kurze Kettenstreben verzichten kann (ich wills nicht), dann kann man noch besser und entspannter bergauf fahren.



fanatikz schrieb:


> Der DHX Air, scheint ja etwas tricky zu sein, bis man den auf sich abgestimmt hat, der Float beim Strive dagegen soll gerne mal Durchschlagen.



Eine Abstimmung für Touren ist dann doch relativ einfach. Zur Not kann man für lange Anstiege den Druck erhöhen.

Für den BP je nach Vorlieben ist die Abstimmung etwas schwieriger, wobei das alles nyx ist gegen das Einstellen der Talas RC2




fanatikz schrieb:


> Könnten die User die ein Torque in L fahren mir noch sagen wie hoch ich den Sattel ausfahren kann bzw wie weit die Sattelrohrklemmung vom Boden weg ist, um rauszufinden wie hoch ich dann mit ner Joplin komm.



Hängt von der Länge der Sattelstütze (und ca +/- 1cm vom Sattel) ab. Ich fahr eine 350mm Thomson MP bei einer Schrittlänge von 89cm und 15mm dicken Pedalen. Die 400mm P6 im neuen Torque sollte also kein Problem sein.



fanatikz schrieb:


> dann noch zur Geometrie, wie passt euch das Bike, meine Daten sind
> Größe - 1,89m
> Schrittlänge - 91
> Torso - 64
> ...



Bin ein bißchen größen bei etwas kleinerer SL. Das Alpinist in L (meines mit 55mm Vorbau) ist da schon eher klein, aber für mich perfekt für regelmäßige alpine technische Touren von 800-2000hm, sowie sporadische Bikepark-Besuche.

Wobei ich für letzteres gerne ein längeres Bike mit niedrigerem Tretlager, flacheren LW und Stahlfederelementen hätte. Der Unterschied zu einem DHler war in Leogang doch stark spürbar.



fanatikz schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinem bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Bike, dass mir bei einem AlpenX beisteht ohne getragen zu werden,
> einem, dass alles wegbügelt und dabei kontrollierbar bleibt.
> 
> Das neue Bike soll in erster Linie Spaß machen und ich möchte damit mein Fahrkönnen/Technik verbessern und ordentlich in den Bergen rocken auch ohne Lift, Bergab aber ohne Einschränkungen, ausserdem endlich mal im Park fahren können.
> ...



Ob du beim AlpenX tragen wirst hängt weniger vom Bike als von der Streckenplanung, Willen, Kraft/Kondition und Fahrtechnik ab. 

Mit meinem Tork würd ich das nur machen, wenn die Abfahrten entsprechend technisch sind. Und die Fahrtechnik eignet man sich meist auf Hometrails und regelmäßigen WE-Ausflügen in die Berge an - und nicht beim einmaligen AlpX od. Gardasee-Urlaub

Für Erstbefahrungen im eigenen technischen Grenzbereich bieten allerdings das Tork gute Reserven und viel Sicherheit. Ob dafür das Strive soviel schlechter ist, da bin ich nicht sicher. Kommt auf die fahrtechnische Ausgangslage an (S1 od. S3/4) und welche Berge in Reichweite sind. Die 1-2cm mehr FW sinds auf jeden Fall nicht.

Für regelmäßige BP-Besuche ist das Torque wahrscheinlich dem Strive vorzuziehen. Je nach eigener Risikobereitschaft

LG


----------



## xTr3Me (5. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ALLES, was du mit einer 2008er Talas vergleichst, spricht traumhaft an, selbst eine trockene, 15 Jahre alte RST Elastomer-Gabel   Das Ding war ein einziger Serienfehler. Alles ab 2009 funktioniert mit guter Schmierung (also i. d. R. nicht ab Werk) anständig, auch wenn Talas drauf steht und völlig unabhängig von Kashima. Die 2009er Talas meiner Freundin geht auch wie Butter, wenn die nicht gerade lange gestanden war und noch nicht bewegt wurde, hat die fast kein spürbares Losbrechmoment...



Darf man mal fragen was du unter guter Schmierung verstehst? Habe eine Fox 32 Talas mit 150mm aus 2010 und das recht hohe Losbrechmoment wäre ich gerne los.. 

--

Ansonsten überlege ich derzeit auch ob ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Torque oder Strive hole   Ich denke wenn man nicht in den BP geht und meist technische Touren fährt müsste das Strive besser passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen was du unter guter Schmierung verstehst? Habe eine Fox 32 Talas mit 150mm aus 2010 und das recht hohe Losbrechmoment wäre ich gerne los..


Einfach gescheites Schmieröl, davon auch genug und am besten auch regelmäßig wechseln. Die wässrige Brühe, die Fox ab Werk da rein kippt taugt nicht wirklich als Schmierung und i. d. R. ist auch zu wenig drin. Ich kann Motoröl empfehlen, das hab ich bei der besagten Talas meiner Freundin genommen (einfach das 10W40 was ich noch dastehen hatte). Die Schaumstoffringe sauber machen oder erneuern und gut mit frischem Öl tränken. Mehr braucht's normal nicht. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass in der Talas Einheit irgendwas trocken läuft, damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ansonsten überlege ich derzeit auch ob ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Torque oder Strive hole   Ich denke wenn man nicht in den BP geht und meist technische Touren fährt müsste das Strive besser passen?


Kurz gesagt: zum ballern ist das Torque besser, es liegt einfach deutlich satter. Dafür geht das Strive wie ein Floh bergauf.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. September 2011)

Wie viel schlechter geht denn das T bergauf, im Vergleich zum Strive? Liegt das eher am Hinterbau, weil er zB wippt oder eher am Mehrgewicht?

Und bzgl bergab ballern: das Nerve AM bring ich dabei problemlos an die Grenzen.
Wenn das Strive da ein gutes Stück besser wäre, dann würde mir das schon reichen. Der Fokus liegt eben eher auf technsichen Trails und entsprechend langsamere Abfahrten. 

--

Da ich noch nie eine Gabel gewartet habe, frage ich mich ob diese Anleitung hier taugt:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...dergabel-service-in-17-schritten.394520.2.htm
Wo würde ich dann das Schmieröl einfüllen, wenn ich das Fox Zeug nicht verwende?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viel schlechter geht denn das T bergauf, im Vergleich zum Strive? Liegt das eher am Hinterbau, weil er zB wippt oder eher am Mehrgewicht?


Das Torque geht ca. 17,4% schlechter bergauf als das Strive  Wie soll man das denn quantifizieren?? Ich fahre ja eh nur das alte Torque, meins wiegt 16kg und ist rundum stahlgefehdert. Der Hinterbau wippt bei mir trotzdem gar nicht, das Gewicht merkt man ein Bisschen, aber nicht extrem. Es liegt hauptsächlich an der Geometrie, würde ich sagen. Man sitzt beim Strive nicht so weit überm Hinterrad wie beim Torque (dessen einziger großer Nachteil) und hat einfach spürbar mehr Vortrieb. Das Strive ist auch sehr kompakt, was das Ganze noch etwas verstärkt. 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und bzgl bergab ballern: das Nerve AM bring ich dabei problemlos an die Grenzen.
> Wenn das Strive da ein gutes Stück besser wäre, dann würde mir das schon reichen. Der Fokus liegt eben eher auf technsichen Trails und entsprechend langsamere Abfahrten.


Habe bisher noch kein AM schnell im Gelände bewegt... aber ich würde vermuten, dass das Strive da durch den angenehm flachen Lenkwinkel auf jeden Fall die Nase vorn haben sollte. Mein strivender Kumpel war mit seinem in Flims dabei und hat den alten 18cm Freerider nur bei schnellem, sehr rauem Geläuf vermisst. 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Da ich noch nie eine Gabel gewartet habe, frage ich mich ob diese Anleitung hier taugt:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...dergabel-service-in-17-schritten.394520.2.htm
> Wo würde ich dann das Schmieröl einfüllen, wenn ich das Fox Zeug nicht verwende?


Die Anleitung ist Crap! Die wechseln ja das Schmieröl gar nicht  Und der massive Entfetter-Beschuss und die Tiefenreinigung sind total übertrieben. Bei letzterem ruiniert der nicht so geübte Laie am besten noch die Laufbuchsen -> über 100 Schaden, wenn man die Arbeitszeit für den Austausch mitrechnet.  Die Einzelschritte kannst du davon abgesehen so nachvollziehen, nur am Anfang die Gabel nicht auf den Kopf stellen, sondern nach dem Lösen der Schrauben und Standrohre ein Stück rausziehen das Öl durch die Öffnungen abfließen lassen und am Ende auch genau dort wieder einfüllen, bevor die Kolbenstangen wieder ganz unten anstehen und du die Schrauben wieder drauf drehst. Als Schmieröl wie gesagt Motoröl oder zumindest 15W Gabelöl. Als Fett habe ich Judy Butter, von Manitou gibt's auch was, das gut sein soll, das aus der Anleitung kenne ich nicht, sieht aber auch ok aus.


----------



## smithi80 (5. September 2011)

wollte mal schauen ob ich über den winter einen günstigen vivid air bekomme, welcher Tune währe den für den Torque Rahmen der beste, bzw welcher ist im Dropzone verbaut?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2011)

Medium


----------



## Deleted 125853 (6. September 2011)

Hab mal nen wenig gebastelt. Da ich mein FRX wieder auf einfach Kettenblatt zurückrüsten wollte stellte sich die Frage nach einer Kettenführung.
Ich hab jetzt mal die Silent Guide montiert. Leider lässt sie sich nicht optimal montieren, da die Führung sehr nah an die runtergezogene Schwinge kommt. Am Wochenende wird getestet. Dann schauen wir mal ;-).












Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (6. September 2011)

@monkey10: Dank dir für die ausführliche Antwort, bis Oktober hab ich ja noch Zeit mich letztendlich zu entscheiden, Mein Plan ist ja eben nich der gelegentliche Gardaseeausflug, sondern regelmäßige Besuche in den Bergen, und vor allem ne ordentliche/sichere Fahrtechnik zu entwickeln, was daraus dann letztendlich wird? kein Plan, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund...
aber blind jede Piste runterbrettern, da wirkt dann doch die Vernunft auf mich ein, also Kondition und Technik verbessern, und den Rest bringt dann die Erfahrung und die Regelmäßigkeit.... 
Im Moment denk ich immer noch das Torque ist die bessere Wahl, weils vermutlich mehr Sturzschaden verzeiht, und eigentlich hast ja recht, warum dem bike die schuld geben wenns Bergauf zu langsam geht


----------



## mr.brown (7. September 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> EDIT: Ein Jahr Zeit und rein garnichts ist anders daran.. schade.



ist das so? 
hier http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16031 erzählen sie ja bei 2:55 was anderes...
gefräster umlenkhebel sieht man ja, was "überarbeiteter rahmen und insgesamt nochmal ne ganze menge gewicht gespart" dann konkret zu bedeuten hat? 
man weiß es nich genau, aber irgendeine änderung wird es schon sein...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die Silent Guide montiert. Leider lässt sie sich nicht optimal montieren, da die Führung sehr nah an die runtergezogene Schwinge kommt. Am Wochenende wird getestet. Dann schauen wir mal ;-).


Ah... schade, dass die Grundplatte da so stark ausgefräst ist, sonst könnte man da einfach ein Stück wegsägen. Wäre evtl. ein Fall für eine angepasste Grundplatte  Finde die Silentguide auch sehr interessant, wäre mit ziemlicher Sicherheit meine Wahl bei 1 Kettenblatt. Habe auch schonmal versucht, ob man mit diesen Gleitpads was für 2 KB basteln kann, dafür reicht aber leider die Breite nicht.




mr.brown schrieb:


> was "überarbeiteter rahmen und insgesamt nochmal ne ganze menge gewicht gespart" dann konkret zu bedeuten hat?
> man weiß es nich genau, aber irgendeine änderung wird es schon sein...


Das bedeutet hauptsächlich, dass der Rahmen des non-FRX Torque dem des S5 Projektbikes vom vorletzten Jahr sehr ähnlich ist, also in erster Linie geringeres Gewicht.


----------



## xander_v (8. September 2011)

hat einer von euch eine ahnung welche einbaulänge der dämpfer beim neuen frx hat, 240 wie das torque oder 222 wie das aktuelle frx?


----------



## christophersch (8. September 2011)

...sicherlich 241mm. Alles andere wäre Blödsinn


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...sicherlich 241mm. Alles andere wäre Blödsinn


88,9mm (267) wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen.? Wahrscheinlich lassen sich mit 88,9mm nicht 185mm trackflippen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

Ich vermute auch 241, alleine schon, weil es ja auf dem New Torque Rahmen aufbaut. Bei der Evolutionsstufe vom 2009er auf das New Torque hieß es, dass man auf den 241er Dämpfer wechseln "musste", weil sonst mit 180 FW am Heck und 222/70er Dämpfer das Hebelverhältnis zu groß geworden wäre. Demnach sollte mit dem 241er noch genug Luft für mehr als 180 sein, weshalb ich nicht glaube, dass sie einen 267er verbaut haben.


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. September 2011)

Vielleicht aber auch weil es keinen 267mm Luftdämpfer gibt und somit Kandidaten wie Tibor Simai das Rad nicht fahren könnten,weil es keine Feder gibt die das Gewicht aushalten.;-)


----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. September 2011)

BOS S**toy AiR


----------



## FloRoth (8. September 2011)

hey,

wollte mal wissen ob mehr leute Probleme mit dem Easton Haven Vorbau  vom Alpinist haben. Der hat sich bei mir heute verabschiedet. Bin nen  Drop gefahren (ca. 1m) und der ganze Vorbau hat sich in sich verdreht.

Was für einen Vorbau kann man denn jetzt empfehlen, der circa das selbe wiegt aber mehr aushaltet 

hab mal in ner pdf datei ein foto davon gemacht
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (8. September 2011)

Boa krass!  
Sofort reklamieren und zu Easton schicken


----------



## smithi80 (8. September 2011)

jepp das würde ich auch, also meiner hält noch gut und hat auch schon einige drops hintersich....


----------



## monkey10 (9. September 2011)

FloRoth schrieb:


> wollte mal wissen ob mehr leute Probleme mit dem Easton Haven Vorbau  vom Alpinist haben. Der hat sich bei mir heute verabschiedet. Bin nen  Drop gefahren (ca. 1m) und der ganze Vorbau hat sich in sich verdreht.
> 
> Was für einen Vorbau kann man denn jetzt empfehlen, der circa das selbe wiegt aber mehr aushaltet



Na, das schaut aber heftig aus. Ich hoffe dir ist nichts passiert...

Ich würde dies als Garantiefall über Canyon abwickeln. Easton könnte als argumentieren, dass der Haven ein AM-Vorbau sein und nicht für Enduro/Light-FR freigegeben. Die Entscheidung diesen Vorbau an einem Enduro/FR-Bike mit BP-Freigabe zu verbauen hat aber Canyon gefällt.

Immerhin wurde mir auch anstandslos eine Kassette + Freilauf von Canyon geschickt, da sie mir eine Stahlkassette auf den Alu-Freilauf montiert haben. Also denke ich, werden sie ebenso anstandslos eine Lösung für deinen Vorbau finden. 

Könnte aber sein, dass sie dir wieder einen Haven schicken - oder einen stabileren schwereren Havoc.

Wenns leicht und stabil sein soll, dann fällt mir auf die schnelle der Syntace Superforce (oder Megaforce) ein. Den wirst du aber weder von Easton noch von Canyon bekommen


----------



## FloRoth (9. September 2011)

danke schon mal für die antworten. hab gestern noch ne mail an canyon geschickt. bin jetzt mal gespannt was die zurückschreiben.
halte euch da auf dem laufenden


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2011)

FloRoth schrieb:


> wollte mal wissen ob mehr leute Probleme mit dem Easton Haven Vorbau  vom Alpinist haben. Der hat sich bei mir heute verabschiedet. Bin nen  Drop gefahren (ca. 1m) und der ganze Vorbau hat sich in sich verdreht.
> 
> Was für einen Vorbau kann man denn jetzt empfehlen, der circa das selbe wiegt aber mehr aushaltet


Uh, das sieht ja heftig aus  Zum Glück habe ich meinem Kumpel fürs Strive den Havoc empfohlen, nicht den Haven...!  Den könntest du evtl. auch nehmen, wenn du bei Easton bleiben willst. Sonst fällt mir in der Gewichtsklasse auch nur der Superforce ein. Gibt zwar auch noch ein paar andere, aber alle hässlich und/oder teuer...


----------



## FloRoth (9. September 2011)

so heute den rücksendeschein von canyon bekommen. jetzt wird das ding eingeschickt und hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lange, bis der neue da ist. aber guter service von canyon.


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. September 2011)

Du könntest du dir den Vorbau deiner Wahl (ich würde da den Megaforce wählen) nehmen und den den du von Canyon bekommst verkaufen. Hat den Vorteil, dass du gleich wieder fahren kannst und nicht warten musst.


----------



## Michael140 (9. September 2011)

Hat hier jemand interesse an einen 2010er Torque Rahmen mit dhx? Wenn ich wieder internet habe kommt er in den Bikemarkt. Grösse ist M und Farbe Graphit grey


----------



## Deleted 118538 (10. September 2011)

weiß jemand  den Reach eines L Torques? Mein M Torque wird mir langsam zu klein und da ich das L schon  gefahren bin möchte ich die beiden Reach Werte vergleichen um herauszufinden welche Rahmengröße ich bei einem DH Radl brauchen würde um mihc wohlzufühlen. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (10. September 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> weiß jemand  den Reach eines L Torques? Mein M Torque wird mir langsam zu klein und da ich das L schon  gefahren bin möchte ich die beiden Reach Werte vergleichen um herauszufinden welche Rahmengröße ich bei einem DH Radl brauchen würde um mihc wohlzufühlen. danke



Guckst du:







In der Tat fällt das Torque recht kurz aus. Im Vergleich dazu hat ein LV901, Speci Enduro od. Kona Operator in "L" ein 3-5cm längeren Reach.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (10. September 2011)

danke. hätte nicht gedacht das 30mm so viel ausmachen


----------



## LB Stefan (11. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Guckst du:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches Programm ist das??


----------



## moritz.muhr (11. September 2011)

ich brauche wohl en S mit 1m65cm (bin noch am wachsen) oder geht da auch schon ein M


----------



## T!ll (11. September 2011)

Hat denn schonmal einer von euch versucht, die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) nachzumessen?
Beim 10er Torque in M mit 160er Gabel komme ich da auf maximal 565mm, gemessen von mitte Steuersatz bis Mitte Sattelstütze. So extrem ungenau kann ich eigentlich nicht gemessen haben, aber da fehlen rund 20mm zur Angabe aus der Geometrietabelle.


----------



## mr.brown (11. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das bedeutet hauptsächlich, dass der Rahmen des non-FRX Torque dem des S5 Projektbikes vom vorletzten Jahr sehr ähnlich ist, also in erster Linie geringeres Gewicht.



...das sehen die bei Canyon irgendwie anders. 
Extra zum "open house day" hingefahren um die neuen torques mal live zu sehen bzw. 'ne konkrete Aussage zu den Änderungen zu kriegen. 
Aussage dann als ich vor dem neuen Torque Vertride stand:
"Was ist denn jetzt genau überarbeitet worden?"
"Am Torque FRX das und das und das....und am Vertride/Alpinist/Trailflow....eigentlich...nix."
"Hmm...aber der Umlenkhebel ist doch jetzt ausgefräst und überarbeitet?"
"Ach so...ja, stimmt."
"Und ich dachte der Rahmen sei dem S5 angelehnt und insgesamt leichter geworden? Wurde doch auf der Eurobike als Weiterentwicklung vorgestellt..."
"Nö...das ist der gleiche wie 2011 geblieben."
Na dann, vielen Dank für die Info! 

Geht mir ja nich um Klug*******rei, sondern ich hätte als potentieller Käufer einfach nur gerne mal 'ne zuverlässige Info. So wie ich das sehe ist der Rahmen also entweder weiterentwickelt und leichter, nur weiß keiner was davon, oder im Eurobike-Video erzählen sie nur dass er überarbeitet ist und in Wirklichkeit ist er's nicht...? (Die 5 Gramm Ersparnis durch 'nen ausgefrästen Umlenkhebel vernachlässige ich jetzt mal...)

Das Datenblatt für's Vertride hing dort auch zum ersten mal micht Gewichtsangabe aus...demnach soll es 13,6 oder 13,7 (weiß nich mehr genau) wiegen. Damit wäre das Bike also in 2012 auch noch schwerer geworden??

Macht einem eine Kaufentscheidung für/gegen 2011/2012er Torque ja nicht wirklich leicht der Laden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

Hmm, die wissen mal wieder selbst nicht, was sie erzählen 



mr.brown schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist der Rahmen also entweder weiterentwickelt und leichter, nur weiß keiner was davon, oder im Eurobike-Video erzählen sie nur dass er überarbeitet ist und in Wirklichkeit ist er's nicht...?


Am besten wartest du, bis die neuen Modelle online sind, dann wird ne konkrete Gewichtsangabe zum Rahmen dabei stehen. Bringt ja nix, da hin und her zu vermuten, wenn selbst verschiedene Canyon Mitarbeiter unterschiedliche Sachen erzählen...

Im Prinzip ist der Rahmen ja auf eine Art egal wie nicht weiterentwickelt, wenn die Geo exakt gleich ist. Wobei Gewichtsreduktion ja durchaus schon wichtig und relevant ist, nicht nur wegen dem Gewicht selbst, sondern auch wegen Anfälligkeit für Dellen bei dünnerer Wandstärke und evtl. auch geringere Steifigkeit  We'll see...


----------



## Michael140 (11. September 2011)

Meine Info vom tibor ist, dass sich das Torque dieses Jahr nicht ändern soll


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. September 2011)

beim FRX ist der Rahmen jetzt rund und nicht mehr vier eckig ...plus die Option den Federweg hinten zu variieren zu können zwischen 180mm oder 200mm...SAG anzeige am umlenkheben....der Lenkwinkel ist ein Grad flacher(mein ich gelesen zu haben)...der winkel des Sitzrohres ist ein anderer...alles in allem optisch filigraner!

also erst mal abwarten bis ALLES raus ist...denke der Preis plus die Ausstattung werden wieder kaum zu übertreffen sein!..wie schon gesagt wurde...nicht jeder Mitarbeiter ist auf dem selben Kenntnisstand!


----------



## houtbay (11. September 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Welches Programm ist das??



http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

Viele Grüße an den 2011er Rockzone-Fahrer und seinen SX-Trail fahrenden Kumpel, die ich gerade auf ihrem Heimweg von Beerfelden in der Bahn getroffen habe  Ist echt witzig, wenn man unterwegs wildfremde Leute trifft, die einen anhand des Bikes aus dem IBC erkennen


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal einer von euch versucht, die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) nachzumessen?
> Beim 10er Torque in M mit 160er Gabel komme ich da auf maximal 565mm, gemessen von mitte Steuersatz bis Mitte Sattelstütze. So extrem ungenau kann ich eigentlich nicht gemessen haben, aber da fehlen rund 20mm zur Angabe aus der Geometrietabelle.



Hmm.. extra für dich gerade gemessen (mit Maßband aber ohne Wasserwaage). Bei meinem Alpinist 2011 in L komme ich schon auf die Herstellerangabe hin...

Falls deine Messung stimmen sollte, dann hast vielleicht statt den M einen S Rahmen bekommen. Wie lang ist das Sitzrohr?


----------



## T!ll (11. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hmm.. extra für dich gerade gemessen (mit Maßband aber ohne Wasserwaage). Bei meinem Alpinist 2011 in L komme ich schon auf die Herstellerangabe hin...
> 
> Falls deine Messung stimmen sollte, dann hast vielleicht statt den M einen S Rahmen bekommen. Wie lang ist das Sitzrohr?



Nene, ein S Rahmen sähe bei 1,86 bestimmt sehr komisch aus ;-)
Ich hatte das mal nachgemessen, da ein Kollege welcher auch ein M-Torque fährt das mal nachgemessen hat und auch nur auf etwa 565mm kam. Ich wollt's nicht wirklich glauben, aber selbst komme ich auch nicht auf mehr. Oder wir haben beide den zu kleinen Rahmen, ohne es zu wissen


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte das mal nachgemessen, da ein Kollege welcher auch ein M-Torque fährt das mal nachgemessen hat und auch nur auf etwa 565mm kam. Ich wollt's nicht wirklich glauben, aber selbst komme ich auch nicht auf mehr. Oder wir haben beide den zu kleinen Rahmen, ohne es zu wissen



...oder ihr habt beide mit demselben Maßband gemessen


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Viele Grüße an den 2011er Rockzone-Fahrer und seinen SX-Trail fahrenden Kumpel, die ich gerade auf ihrem Heimweg von Beerfelden in der Bahn getroffen habe  Ist echt witzig, wenn man unterwegs wildfremde Leute trifft, die einen anhand des Bikes aus dem IBC erkennen



Dat warn ich und Optic-Biker 

Dein Bike sieht echt richtig goil aus!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. September 2011)

Verkaufe schweren Herzens mein Torque in Größe M: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=415541


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (12. September 2011)

Und ich dachte immer ich sei zu blöd zum messen. Mein M ist auch zu kurz. Es fehlen meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls 2cm


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. September 2011)

also Reach ist 375mm gebt halt mal die daten in das geo programm ein dann seht ihr ob die beschissen haben


----------



## airtime17 (12. September 2011)

Hi,

nachdem hier die Spezialisten versammelt sind!

Ich hab ein 2010er Torque, schwarz, G. M, folgendermassen aufgebaut:

DHX Air mir Luftkammer-Tuning
Totem Solo Air MCDH
DT Swiss EX 1750 Radsatz
Hammerschmidt AM (2 Monate Alt) oder SLX mit Bashguard
Syntace Superforce Vorbau
Sixpack Millenium Lenker
Joplin 4L Teleskopstütze
Saint Schalthebel und Schaltwerk
Hope M4 Tech Bremsen

15,6 kg

Sehr gepflegt, Fahrwerksteile frisch vom Service, keine Stürze oder Missbrauch, aber normale Gebrauchsspuren.

Was kann man für sowas noch verlangen, Rahmen oder Komplettbike?

Vg, Flo


----------



## christophersch (12. September 2011)

Ich würde 2,2k sagen. Aber schwer von außen zu beurteilen ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Dat warn ich und Optic-Biker
> 
> Dein Bike sieht echt richtig goil aus!


Ach du warst das 
Danke  Im Moment ist es etwas voll mit Lehm-Schmodder aus Winterberg.  Die V2 hat sich in ihrem ersten Einsatz übrigens prächtig geschlagen, endlich eine gescheite Bremse!


----------



## RaceFace89 (14. September 2011)

hat eig schon jemand ein Pinion-Torque Gerücht gestreut?


----------



## T!ll (14. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer ich sei zu blöd zum messen. Mein M ist auch zu kurz. Es fehlen meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls 2cm



Juhu, ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass ich Quatsch gemessen habe.

 Wer misst, misst Mist; oder wie war das


----------



## Michael140 (14. September 2011)

Juhu ist relativ. Kann das bitte noch jemand an seinem Rad nachmessen? Dann ist es empirisch gesichert und wir schreiten zur sammelklage!!!!!! Oder wir bekommen Nachhilfe in Messtechnik


----------



## acardipane (15. September 2011)

Moin
Mein Fox DHX RC4 ist geplatzt, ist dass sonst noch jemanden passiert? Ich habe ein Torque FRX LTD, jetzt muss ich mindestens 4 wochen warten, und hoffen dass noch Garantie drauf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. September 2011)

passiert immer mal wieder das ein dämpfer platzt meiner ist auch mal geplatzt


----------



## rider_x (16. September 2011)

...habt ihr euch an die vorgeschriebenen psi / bar gehalten? Fahre meinen RC2 auch voll aufgepumpt und mache mir jetzt etwas Sorgen 

Mach doch mal bitte ein schärferes Foto von dem geplatztem Behälter. Sieht aus wie ein Sprengring der aus der Nut gedrückt worden ist.

Poste die ganze Sache doch mal hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512043


----------



## smithi80 (16. September 2011)

Sind bei der Auslieferung der Bikes generell immer die Standartfedern in den Gabeln verbaut? Oder kann man auch bei Bestellung sich ne andere wünschen gerade wenn es um die Fox 40 geht wegen der Titanfeder


----------



## acardipane (16. September 2011)

@rider x ; ist leider nicht mehr möglich, habe den Dämpfer schon eingeschickt, aber bin zuletzt mit 200 psi gefahren

@smithi80; wenn du eine weitere Feder bestells ist die aus stahl, doch du bekommst trotzdem deine eingebaute Titan Feder mitgeliefert, so war es bei mir


----------



## rider_x (16. September 2011)

Ok. Mal gucken ob ich den Druck verringere, aber eigentlich sollten die Dinger das abkönnen.
Viel Erfolg von wegen Garantie.


----------



## rider_x (16. September 2011)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier von den Torquelern beim IBC End of Season Festival in Todtnau teilnimmt. Hatte mal überlegt da am Samstag vorbeizuschauen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/14/ibc-end-of-season-festival-vom-23-bis-25-09-11-in-todtnau/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (16. September 2011)

Bin evtl am Start, weiss es noch nicht genau, allerdings auch alles Wetter abhängig


----------



## timolo95 (16. September 2011)

Wer interesse hat 

Verkaufe mein Canyon Torque 8.0 Dropzone gr. S von ende 2010.

Habe das Rad Ende letzten Jahres bei Canyon gekauft.
Danach stand es die Wintermonate über im Haus.
Wurde nur von Mai bis jetzt bewegt und war auch nur 2 mal im Bikepark.
Ist in einem Top Zustand und gebe es nur wegen Zeitmangel ab.

Rahmen: Canyon Torque Gr. S
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Maxxis Minion
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Freeride
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze : Easton





Auf dem Bild ist die Saint Schaltung nicht zu sehen .

Preislich habe ich mir 2000  VHB vorgestellt macht aber ruig vorschläge .

Bei nem vernünftigen Preis gebe ich noch nen satz Muddy Mary dabei.


----------



## sundawn77 (16. September 2011)

Brauche mal Eure Hilfe...

Hab ein 3 Wochen altes Rockzone. Hab das Problem, dass beim Einfedern des Dämpfers um den SAG-Punkt herum (35%) ein lautes Knacken bzw Knarzen auftritt. 
Es muss was mit dem Gelenk zu tun haben wo man auch den SAG misst.
Wenn ich auf beiden Seiten den Inbus ansetze und lose drehe ist das Knacken weg, sobald ich festziehe ist es wieder da. 
Hab auch schon die Schraube mit dem Kugelelager (gegenüber SAG) herausgeholt, sauber gemacht und gefettet, aber das ist es nicht.
Muss ich die ganz Achse rausholen, die mit dem ring gesichert ist?

Was kann das sein?


----------



## JoeJackson (16. September 2011)

Hallo Torque-Fahrer!

FÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison habe ich vor, mir einen neuen Rahmen zuzulegen und ein neues Bike aufzubauen. Schlussendlich werde ich mich wohl zwischen einem Alutech Fanes Enduro und einem Torque-Rahmen entscheiden. Ich mÃ¶chte mir einen nicht zu schweren Enduro-Tourer mit leichtem Park-Potenzial aufbauen und strebe so ein Gewicht bis max. 15,5 kg an. DÃ¼rfte mit beiden Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe S relativ gut machbar sein. 

Nun eine Canyon-spezifische Frage: 
Momentan gibt es den 2011er Torque-Rahmen zu einem Kampfpreis von 1049,- â¬. Im Video der Eurobike wurden keine besonderen Neuerungen angepriesen, auÃer ein geringeres Gewicht. Da nicht gesagt wurde, um wieviel Ersparnis es sich handeln wird, gehe ich nicht von einem unglaublichen Wert aus, sondern eher von 100-150g (das kÃ¶nnte ich vernachlÃ¤ssigen). 

Rein nach der Meinung von euch als Canyon-Fahrern - gleich zuschlagen oder lieber auf das 2012er-Modell warten? Hat Canyon andere Neuigkeiten am Torque-Rahmen durchblicken lassen, auf die man nicht verzichten kann?

Rein von den Erfahrungswerten: Ab wann bekommt man denn die jeweils neuen Bikes geliefert? Ich mÃ¶chte den Dezember/Januar/Februar zum Aufbau nutzen.


----------



## han-sch (16. September 2011)

Also mein komplett Torque kam dieses Jahr im Januar bei mir an ..


----------



## Nexic (16. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Rein nach der Meinung von euch als Canyon-Fahrern - gleich zuschlagen oder lieber auf das 2012er-Modell warten? Hat Canyon andere Neuigkeiten am Torque-Rahmen durchblicken lassen, auf die man nicht verzichten kann?



Wenn dein Urteil auf Canyon fällt:
Kauf dir den 2011er Rahmen, beim 2012er gibt es keine "revolutionären" Änderungen.

Der Rahmen wird nur teurer nächstes Jahr.


----------



## christophersch (16. September 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wenn dein Urteil auf Canyon fällt:
> Kauf dir den 2011er Rahmen, beim 2012er gibt es keine "revolutionären" Änderungen.
> 
> Der Rahmen wird nur teurer nächstes Jahr.



sehe ich auch so! Der Rahmen wird halt nur etwas leichter werden (um die 300g) und dadurch sicherlich auch etwas an Robustheit verlieren. Schließlich gibt es ja jetzt das Frx, welches die reinen Bikepark und Freeride Sachen übernehmen wird.


----------



## JoeJackson (17. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so! Der Rahmen wird halt nur etwas leichter werden (um die 300g) und dadurch sicherlich auch etwas an Robustheit verlieren. Schließlich gibt es ja jetzt das Frx, welches die reinen Bikepark und Freeride Sachen übernehmen wird.



Das Frx gibt es doch bereits?!? Oder meintest du die Evolution mit der Geo-verstellung?


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. September 2011)

ich denke er meint das jetzt fünf FRX Modelle/Varianten kommen


----------



## JoeJackson (17. September 2011)

Ah okay ... macht Sinn 

Vermutlich werden die eher FR-lastigen Torque-Modelle jetzt auf die FRX-Basis transferiert. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen. 

Da mir braun als Farbe wesentlich besser gefallen würde, habe ich noch darüber nachgedacht, das aktuelle Rockzone zu kaufen und dann Laufräder, Gabel und Dämpfer gg. die Komponenten zu tauschen, die ich bereits habe. Ich denke, die Sachen ließen sich einigermaßen gut los schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (17. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Gabel und Dämpfer gg. die Komponenten zu tauschen, die ich bereits habe. Ich denke, die Sachen ließen sich einigermaßen gut los schlagen.




Ob du dich da nicht täuschst! 
Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und ein trailflow gekauft um es umzubauen. Nur die Komponenten bin ich entweder gar nicht oder nur zu absoluten Schrottpreisen losgeworden:

- Fox DHX Air 5.0 ist nach vielen Wochen für 225 weggegangen (billigster Onlinepreis über 500!)
- Die Fox Float wollte ohnehin niemand, obwohl meine Verhandlungsbasis 30% unter dem billigsten Onlinepreis war (bin jetzt aber eh froh, die Gabel behalten zu haben).
- die Laufräder bin ich bis heute nicht losgeworden, obwohl ich schon auf 150 für den kompletten Satz runtergegangen bin!


Einzig die Bremsen waren nach ein paar Wochen für 145 und damit nur knapp unter meinem Wunschpreis verkauft.


Im Endeffekt alles extrem mühsam (zig Emails beantworten von Leuten, die dir 100 für den Dämpfer bieten, Versand, verpacken etc) und mit so viel "Verlust", dass ich besser gleich das Dropzone gekauft hätte!


PS: WILL ECHT NIEMAND DEN SUN RINGLE LAUFRADSATZ?


----------



## JoeJackson (17. September 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Ob du dich da nicht täuschst!
> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und ein trailflow gekauft um es umzubauen. Nur die Komponenten bin ich entweder gar nicht oder nur zu absoluten Schrottpreisen losgeworden



Oha ... na, dann lass ich's lieber. Das Trailflow wäre von den Komplettbikes für mich das interessanteste. Allerdings würde ich die Laufräder ebenfalls tauschen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> ... um es umzubauen. Nur die Komponenten bin ich entweder gar nicht oder nur zu absoluten Schrottpreisen losgeworden:...



Man sollte schon vorher realistisch rangehen an die Preise der Teile und auch noch ggfs. die ebay-Provision abziehen.
Und es ist in der Tat sehr mÃ¼hsam, alles loszuwerden. Hat bei mir seinerzeit auch Monate gedauert.

Aber - es ist immer noch viiiel gÃ¼nstiger, als ein Frameset zu kaufen!

Die Sunringle LRS finde ich nicht so schlecht, wie immer behauptet wird. Die sind prima um sie runterzureiten (wenn man vorher die Speichenspannung mal komplett durchcheckt). 150 â¬ wÃ¤re mir aber auch noch zu viel  (hab eh kein X12...aber vielleicht bald).

PS: ich dachte es gÃ¤be vom Torque aktuell nur noch Showroom- und Testbikes?


----------



## JoeJackson (17. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man sollte schon vorher realistisch rangehen an die Preise der Teile und auch noch ggfs. die ebay-Provision abziehen.
> Und es ist in der Tat sehr mühsam, alles loszuwerden. Hat bei mir seinerzeit auch Monate gedauert.
> 
> Aber - es ist immer noch viiiel günstiger, als ein Frameset zu kaufen!



Das auf jeden Fall. Vor allem im Vergleich zum ursprünglichen Rahmen-Preis von knappen 1500,-. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: ich dachte es gäbe vom Torque aktuell nur noch Showroom- und Testbikes?



Also im Shop kannst du einzelne Modelle noch ganz normal bestellen.


----------



## Nexic (17. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Also im Shop kannst du einzelne Modelle noch ganz normal bestellen.



Meinst du direkt in Koblenz? Auf der Canyon Website  im "Bike-Shop" ist jedenfalls alles weg. 
Würde mich wundern wenn man da noch welche bekommt bzw wieso sollten sie diese nicht auf der HP anbieten?


----------



## cliomare (17. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man sollte schon vorher realistisch rangehen an die Preise der Teile...




Also meine Preisvorstellung war generell 30% unter dem gÃ¼nstigsten Onlinepreis.
Finde ich fÃ¼r ein Neuteil mit voller Garantie/GewÃ¤hrleistung durchaus fair und hab mir ehrlich gesagt schon erhofft, dass man das bekommt. 
Aber leider ist das bei vielen Teilen doch nicht realisierbar.

Solche grÃ¶Ãeren Umbauaktionen werd ich mir in Zukunft nicht mehr antun. Dann lieber (wenn Ã¼berhaupt) ein paar â¬ mehr zahlen und sich nicht monatelang rumplagen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## JoeJackson (17. September 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Meinst du direkt in Koblenz? Auf der Canyon Website  im "Bike-Shop" ist jedenfalls alles weg.
> Würde mich wundern wenn man da noch welche bekommt bzw wieso sollten sie diese nicht auf der HP anbieten?



Das Dropzone z. B. kannst du noch ganz normal in jeder Größe und Farbe bestellen. Natürlich sind einige andere Modelle bereits komplett ausverkauft. Ich könnte außerdem schwören, dass es das Rockzone gestern auch noch gab - heute ist es ausverkauft.


----------



## Nexic (17. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Das Dropzone z. B. kannst du noch ganz normal in jeder Größe und Farbe bestellen. Natürlich sind einige andere Modelle bereits komplett ausverkauft. Ich könnte außerdem schwören, dass es das Rockzone gestern auch noch gab - heute ist es ausverkauft.



Hm tatsächlich! Ich war etwas verwirrt weil bei allen Torque Modellen steht:
Zitat:"Leider ist dieses Modell komplett ausverkauft und wird für diese Saison auch nicht mehr produziert."

Aber wenn man dann auf Verfügbarkeit klickt gibts doch noch welche.


----------



## sundawn77 (17. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Brauche mal Eure Hilfe...
> 
> Hab ein 3 Wochen altes Rockzone. Hab das Problem, dass beim Einfedern des Dämpfers um den SAG-Punkt herum (35%) ein lautes Knacken bzw Knarzen auftritt.
> Es muss was mit dem Gelenk zu tun haben wo man auch den SAG misst.
> ...



Hatte das noch Niemand oder weiss was das sein kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (17. September 2011)

Hallo verkaufe mein radl   http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/412327/cat/42
torque 2009 größe M
vielleicht hat ja hier jemand interesse!


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. September 2011)

Am Wochenende mal mein Rockzone im Park gerockt

Fotograf: Marco H.
 Fahrer: Merlin E.
 Location: Bikepark Beerfelden


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und ein trailflow gekauft um es umzubauen. Nur die Komponenten bin ich entweder gar nicht oder nur zu absoluten Schrottpreisen losgeworden


Das lag dann aber hauptsächlich an deiner falschen Herangehensweise. Das Trailflow ist ja insgesamt eher günstig bis mittelmäßig ausgestattet, dass diese Komponenten sich nicht so gut verkaufen lassen ist eigentlich klar  Du hättest vorher mal etwas den Markt beobachten müssen, gerade so Sachen wie DHX Air, 160er Float, Sun Ringe LRS sind die Teile, die grob gesagt keine Sau haben will, deshalb sind die Preise ziemlich im Keller.




cliomare schrieb:


> ...dass ich besser gleich das Dropzone gekauft hätte!


Ja, das wäre zum Schlachten die deutlich bessere Wahl gewesen. Die Teile hättest du schneller, leichter und unterm Strich teurer verkaufen können...




cliomare schrieb:


> Also meine Preisvorstellung war generell 30% unter dem günstigsten Onlinepreis.


Ich habe bei der gleichen Aktion bei meinem FR 9.0 von 2009 teilweise einfach die billigsten Onlineshop-Preise OHNE Abzug angesetzt und fast alles auch zu genau den Preisen in ~2 Wochen verkauft...




cliomare schrieb:


> Finde ich für ein Neuteil mit voller Garantie/Gewährleistung durchaus fair


Falsch! Wenn du die Teile verkaufst, ist mit Garantie nix mehr, lediglich die Gewährleichtung wird davon nicht berührt.


----------



## JoeJackson (18. September 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Du hÃ¤ttest vorher mal etwas den Markt beobachten mÃ¼ssen, gerade so Sachen wie DHX Air, 160er Float, Sun Ringe LRS sind die Teile, die grob gesagt keine Sau haben will, deshalb sind die Preise ziemlich im Keller.


Das mit Sicherheit ... mir persÃ¶nlich hÃ¤tte das Trailflow zugesagt, trotzdem hÃ¤tte ich lieber ein Ã¤quivalentes Rock Shox-Fahrwerk gehabt. Der Vivid lÃ¤sst sich momentan besser verkaufen - das auf jeden Fall. Trotzdem halte ich 225â¬ fÃ¼r den DHX Air fÃ¼r das sprichwÃ¶rtliche "Appel und'n Ei". Die Float - okay. Ich bekomme meine auch nicht los. Die will keiner haben - trotz guter Performance.




`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Falsch! Wenn du die Teile verkaufst, ist mit Garantie nix mehr, lediglich die GewÃ¤hrleichtung wird davon nicht berÃ¼hrt.


Das ist das typische Garantie/GewÃ¤hrleistungs-Problem... so ganz davon abschrecken lassen wÃ¼rde ich mich als KÃ¤ufer eines solchen Teils nicht. HierÃ¼ber wurde schon viel geschrieben - man sollte sich diesbezÃ¼glich schlau machen, bevor man sich hier kirre macht. Die Garantie muss Ã¼brigens nicht zwangsweise durch den Weiterverkauf erlÃ¶schen!


----------



## cliomare (18. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das lag dann aber hauptsächlich an deiner falschen Herangehensweise. Das Trailflow ist ja insgesamt eher günstig bis mittelmäßig ausgestattet, dass diese Komponenten sich nicht so gut verkaufen lassen ist eigentlich klar  Du hättest vorher mal etwas den Markt beobachten müssen, gerade so Sachen wie DHX Air, 160er Float, Sun Ringe LRS sind die Teile, die grob gesagt keine Sau haben will, deshalb sind die Preise ziemlich im Keller.
> 
> 
> Falsch! Wenn du die Teile verkaufst, ist mit Garantie nix mehr, lediglich die Gewährleichtung wird davon nicht berührt.





Garantie gibts sehr wohl noch, da ja niemand weiß, dass ich die Teile verkauft habe. Wenn was kaputt wird, würde ich es auch für den Käufer wieder einschicken. Deshalb gibts sehr wohl noch Garantie!

Wenn ich mir das Dropzone gekauft hätte, dann hätt ich nix umgebaut, sondern so gelassen. Wär zwar etwas schwer, aber auch noch passend für meinen Einsatzzweck.


Mit DHX Air und Sund LRS magst du recht haben, die Fox 36 hat aber 180mm Federweg und da hätt ich mir schon erwartet, dass sie weggeht.

Grüße


----------



## wartool (19. September 2011)

Hatte schon jemand von Euch beim aktuellen Torque die Lager draussen und kann mir sagen, welche da verbaut sind? - es geht mir um die Bezeichnung.. nicht den Hersteller - will mal für Ersatz sorgen   und das am besten bevor ichs zerlege...

Wie sieht es mit diesen (mir fällt der Name mom nicht ein) geklemmten Lagern im Bereich des Rockerarms aus? - braucht man da noch Zusatzteile?  Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob ich nicht auch die Kunststoffscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Rockerarm mal vorsichtshalber bestellen soll.. ich schätze, die unterliegen auch nem gewissen Verschleiss, oder?

Grüße C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (19. September 2011)

Morgen Zusammen!

Am Wochendende ist mir die Schnellspannerschraube an meinem Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 gebrochen. Falls jemand auch das Problem haben sollte, diese Schrauben kann man in jedem Baumarkt nachkaufen.

M5X30 Zylinderschrauben
DIN912
Innensechskant

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Das mit Sicherheit ... mir persönlich hätte das Trailflow zugesagt, trotzdem hätte ich lieber ein äquivalentes Rock Shox-Fahrwerk gehabt. Der Vivid lässt sich momentan besser verkaufen - das auf jeden Fall. Trotzdem halte ich 225 für den DHX Air für das sprichwörtliche "Appel und'n Ei".


Das Trailflow ist ansich ein top Bike, gerade für den Preis. Aber genau wie dir würden mir auch die Fahrwerkskomponenten nicht zusagen. 225 für den DHX ist allerdings echt krass, da hat sich der Marktwert langsam mal der Qualität/Performance angepasst 




JoeJackson schrieb:


> Das ist das typische Garantie/Gewährleistungs-Problem... [...] Die Garantie muss übrigens nicht zwangsweise durch den Weiterverkauf erlöschen!


Ja, 1000fach diskutiert und am Ende kommt doch immer das Gleiche raus  Fakt ist: *Garantie* gibt Canyon *nur für den Erstbesitzer* (betrifft bei MTBs eh ausschließlich den Rahmen), *Gewährleistung* ist gesetzlich auf *2 Jahre* festgelegt, die wird durch einen Weiterverkauf nicht angetastet, gilt also *auch für alle Nachbesitzer*.




cliomare schrieb:


> Garantie gibts sehr wohl noch, da ja niemand weiß, dass ich die Teile verkauft habe. Wenn was kaputt wird, würde ich es auch für den Käufer wieder einschicken. Deshalb gibts sehr wohl noch Garantie!


Wie oben geschrieben steht, gibt es für Anbauteile eh keine Garantie! Es gibt lediglich die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Es ist natürlich eine schöne Geste deinerseits, dass du das im Eintreten eines solchen Falles über dich abwickeln würdest, das würde ich auch so machen/anbieten. ABER: wenn ich von einer mir unbekannten Person ein Teil mit einem solchen Versprechen kaufe, habe ich immer im Hinterkopf, dass derjenige mir nicht antwortet, wenn ich eine Reklamation über ihn abwickeln will. Das ist eine generelle Sache und geht nicht gegen dich  Ich könnte mir denken, dass viele andere auch so denken und das schlägt sich natürlich in einem niedrigeren Preis nieder.




cliomare schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Dropzone gekauft hätte, dann hätt ich nix umgebaut, sondern so gelassen. Wär zwar etwas schwer, aber auch noch passend für meinen Einsatzzweck.


Beim Dropzone, welches ja im Prinzip der indirekte Nachfolger meines FR 9.0 ist, wäre es wieder das Gleiche wie bei meinem damals - ich würde quasi bis auf den Rahmen alles tauschen  Ich bin allerdings echt ein furchtbarer kleiner Perfektionist und finde irgendwie immer was an den verbauten Teilen, was mir nicht passt  Wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass das Dropzone als 1-for-all Bike für anspruchsvolle Touren und Bikepark schon klasse ausgestattet ist.




cliomare schrieb:


> Mit DHX Air und Sund LRS magst du recht haben, die Fox 36 hat aber 180mm Federweg und da hätt ich mir schon erwartet, dass sie weggeht.


Ach stimmt, ich war gedanklich noch beim 2010er Trailflow. Für wie viel hast du sie den angeboten? Ich habe Ende 2009 bei meiner Torque-Neu-Schlachtung die 160er Van RC2 für 650 verkauft. Ich hatte allerdings auch wohl noch etwas Glück, mittlerweile sind die Preise, die ich zum Teil beim Verkauf erzielt habe wohl relativ utopisch...


----------



## cliomare (19. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, ich war gedanklich noch beim 2010er Trailflow. Für wie viel hast du sie den angeboten? Ich habe Ende 2009 bei meiner Torque-Neu-Schlachtung die 160er Van RC2 für 650 verkauft. Ich hatte allerdings auch wohl noch etwas Glück, mittlerweile sind die Preise, die ich zum Teil beim Verkauf erzielt habe wohl relativ utopisch...




Glaub so 700 oder 750. Halt auch -30% unter dem besten Onlinepreis.
Wobei ich jetzt sagen muss, dass die Float echt nicht schlecht geht. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie eine Stahlfedergabel, dafür ist sie halt auch wesentlich leichter.
Und die leichtere Front ist einfach extrem angenehm, damit tu ich mich bei Sprüngen viel leichter. Insofern denk ich kann ich eh froh sein, dass sie niemand wollte 

Anonsten bin ich mit dem Trailflow sehr zufrieden, ist ein schönes FR-Radl. Mit Spanngurt um die Gabel kommt man auch halbwegs den Berg rauf. 



PS: Falls noch jemand Interesse am Sun Ringle Drift Laufradsatz in eloxalblau hat, einfach melden. Ist neu und ungefahren (nur LRS ohne Anbauteile). Würde preislich auch unter meine Schmerzgrenze von 150 gehen.


----------



## christophersch (19. September 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Glaub so 700 oder 750. Halt auch -30% unter dem besten Onlinepreis.
> Wobei ich jetzt sagen muss, dass die Float echt nicht schlecht geht. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie eine Stahlfedergabel, dafür ist sie halt auch wesentlich leichter.
> Und die leichtere Front ist einfach extrem angenehm, damit tu ich mich bei Sprüngen viel leichter. Insofern denk ich kann ich eh froh sein, dass sie niemand wollte
> 
> ...



welche achsbreite? wenn 135mm hätte ich Interesse


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Glaub so 700 oder 750â¬. Halt auch -30% unter dem besten Onlinepreis.
> Wobei ich jetzt sagen muss, dass die Float echt nicht schlecht geht. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie eine Stahlfedergabel, dafÃ¼r ist sie halt auch wesentlich leichter.


Das halte ich durchaus fÃ¼r realistisch. Ist der Bike-Part-Markt mittlerweile genau so versaut wie der Gebraucht-KFZ-Markt durch Abwrack-PrÃ¤mie und Afrika-Export? 
Ja, die Float ist schon eine feine Gabel - wenn es denn Luft sein muss  Ich bin zwar generell nicht so der Fox-Freund, aber die Performance der Float ist echt ok. Das Gewicht ist allerdings meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach fÃ¼r eine Luftgabel relativ schwach, da meine 180er Lyrik U-Turn keine 100g mehr wiegt  Ist natÃ¼rlich etwas auÃer Konkurrenz, da es die Gabel ja leider so nicht zu kaufen gibt 




cliomare schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Interesse am Sun Ringle Drift Laufradsatz in eloxalblau hat, einfach melden. Ist neu und ungefahren (nur LRS ohne Anbauteile). WÃ¼rde preislich auch unter meine Schmerzgrenze von 150â¬ gehen.


WÃ¤re es der orangene aus dem 2012er Speedzone hÃ¤tte ich mir das Ã¼berlegt 

@ christophersch: da 2011er Torque sollte es wohl 12x142 sein, was i. d. R. auf 135 umrÃ¼stbar sein sollte.


----------



## cliomare (19. September 2011)

Ist der eloxalblaue für 142mm X12 Achse. Müsste an sich leicht auf 135mm umbaubar sein, normalerweise braucht man dazu ja nur die "Abdeckkappen" tauschen. Genaueres müsstet ihr euch aber selber suchen.


----------



## McFussel (19. September 2011)

Weiss jemand von Euch, ob es für die X12 eine ähnliche Achse wie an der Gabel vorne gibt - mit integriertem Hebel zum aufdrehen? 
Ist nervig, immer den Imbus rausziehen zu müssen....


----------



## xander_v (19. September 2011)

Von dt swiss glaube ich kosten um die 50-60â¬
hier mal ein link
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/21932?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## Deleted 118538 (19. September 2011)

So Leute habe mein Torque nun verkauft und bin raus. Viel Spaß euch mit euren Torques, werde es auch vermissen


----------



## RaceFace89 (20. September 2011)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem lift in winterberg, in verbindung mit der reverb?
danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (20. September 2011)

Ich würde das glaube lassen.
mn sieht zwar auch immer wieder leute die das mit ner ks machen.
gut ist das glaube nicht gerade weil die reverb in dem bereich den leitungsanschluß hat.


----------



## lostinthoughts (20. September 2011)

Anfängerfrage zum Torque Alpinist 2011.

Das beik hat doch eine 20mm Steckachse vorne (Mavic Crossmax SX). Jetzt bin ich weder in der Anleitung, noch im Internet fündig geworden, wie das Teil installiert wird. Erfahrene Fahrer werden sich jetzt vor den Kopf schlagen, aber als Anfänger bin ich nunmal etwas unsicher.
Wird die Achse einfach nur durch die Nabe gesteckt, Schnellspanner an der Gabel geschlossen und dann der Schnellspanner der Steckachse geschlossen? Gibt es keine Abdeckkappe für die gegenüberliegende des Schnellspanners? (momentan kann ich durch die Achse hindurch schauen).

Bei der Hinderradnabe, habe ich die Achse mit Imbusschlüsse geöffnet und das HR eingebaut und wieder mit Imbus und entsprechender NM-Zahl geschlossen. Wozu liegt dann im Bikeguard noch eine Schnellspannerachse bei? Sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht?

Leider war die Canyonanleitung etwas zu allg. zum Thema Steckachsen, villeicht könntet ihr mir ja kurz weiterhelfen.

DANKE =)


----------



## smithi80 (20. September 2011)

Also falls der Lift in Winterberg genau so funktioniert wie der in Todtnau, (oben am Sattel einhengen) habe ich es schon mal gemacht danach hatte meine Reverb leichtes Spiel allerdings kann ich es nicht sagen ob es vom Lift kam oder doch von der bisschen raueren Gangart die in Todtnau herscht im Gegensatz zu den Hometrails.

@lostinthouths also so wie ich das gelsen habe und regestriert habe kurz nach dem aufstehen machst du schon alles richtig, da gibt es keine Abdeckkappe die Achse wirs allerdings nicht nur gesteckt sondern auch reingedreht und dann einfach die schnellspanner der gabel geschlossen, die 2te schnellspanner Achse ist wohl dafür falls du kein Bock auf Schrauben hast die X12 Achse ist allerdings steifer.


----------



## lostinthoughts (20. September 2011)

danke dir !


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2011)

lostinthoughts schrieb:


> Das beik hat doch eine 20mm Steckachse vorne (Mavic Crossmax SX). Jetzt bin ich weder in der Anleitung, noch im Internet fündig geworden, wie das Teil installiert wird. Erfahrene Fahrer werden sich jetzt vor den Kopf schlagen, aber als Anfänger bin ich nunmal etwas unsicher.
> Wird die Achse einfach nur durch die Nabe gesteckt, Schnellspanner an der Gabel geschlossen und dann der Schnellspanner der Steckachse geschlossen? Gibt es keine Abdeckkappe für die gegenüberliegende des Schnellspanners? (momentan kann ich durch die Achse hindurch schauen).


Generelle Sache zu Anfang: die Achse gehört als Systemkomponente zur Gabel, nicht zum Laufrad! (nur weil du den Crossmax erwähnt hast, der ist dafür völlig irrelevant)
Die Achse wird durch beide Ausfallenden und die Nabe gesteckt (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen von rechts) und dann handfest reingedreht. Danach werden die Schnellspannhebel an der Gabel geschlossen - fertig. NICHT umgekehrt!!
Eine Abdeckkappe gibt es nicht und ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## lostinthoughts (20. September 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Info! Da sieht man meinen Denkfehler, dachte die Achse ist Komponente der Nabe.
Ich hoffe ich kann euch in Zukunft mit meinen Fragen belästigen, 
Cheers aus Arabien,
Lost


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. September 2011)

und die Schnellspanner nicht zu fest anziehen, gibt Risse an der Achsaufnahme!

Nur handfest!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (21. September 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem lift in winterberg, in verbindung mit der reverb?
> danke im vorraus


 
Falls in Winterberg das Bike wie am Geißkopf an der Sattelnase eingehangen wird, gibt es da überhaupt kein Problem.
Das Spiel erhöht sich damit natürlich nicht, denn das Eigengewicht des Bikes am Lift ist doch wesentlich kleiner als das des Fahrers beim Normalfahrt, also auch die Momentbelastung.
Viel wichtiger für das Spiel ist, daß die silberne Verschlußkappe (bei RS Top Cap genannt) gescheit fest ist. Denn die lockert sich bei mir gerne und erhöht damit das Spiel beträchtlich.


----------



## skatmann (22. September 2011)

Hei, ich habe ein FRX von 2010. Welches Innenlager ist da genau verbaut? Meins raucht ab. Husselfelt ......
LG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2011)

Oh, das gute alte Ho*witz*er Innenlager... ist eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit, die Kurbel wegzuwerfen und gegen eine mit gescheitem Lager (Hollowtech II und gleichwertige) und einem halben kg weniger Gewicht bei gleicher Haltbarkeit zu tauschen  Ist kein Diss wegen der Kurbel, ist ein ernst gemeinter Tip!

Edit: damit ich dir diese Info nicht schuldig bleibe, es ist ein Howitzer XR für 68-73mm Gehäusebreite und 1-fach Kurbel.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (22. September 2011)

Ach, was würden wir nur ohne unseren Smubob machen.
Kein langes drummrumGerede, direkt handfeste Tipps un Lösungen auf die Hand.
I love It! 

Zu meiner Frage(n):
Erstemal ein danke an euch. kommt zwar spät, aber Hey!
Ihr konntet vor meinem Canyon-Kauf so viele Fragen und Unsicherheiten
im Vorfeld beseitigen.
Danke.
Da ich nun mit meinem Bescheidenen Alpinisten so einiges umgepflügt habe, z.B. Winterberg, Alpbachtal( DER HORROR HEFTIGER ALS EINE WORLDCUP DH-STRECKE!!!).....,Zu Winterberg und der Reverb frage: der Lift hat zwei kleine Metal-'Stengel' , zwischen die die Sattelstütze 'gelegt' wird (mit Gummi ummantelt). Ich denke, wenn die Jungs and den Lift-Stationen vorsichtig mit den Bikes umgehen, was fast IMMER der fall ist, kann da nichts schief gehen. Egal. probieren geht vor studieren, wie der Antilateiner sagt. 
... bin ich nun am etwas umrüsten.
1. Lenker. Lenker um 720-740 mm sinnvoll oder Qark. ich hab einfach das Gefühl, das ich mit dem Carbon-Streichholz Lenker einfach nicht genug Kontrolle über das Bike hab...
2.Was bringt waxen des Lacks wirklich/Sinnvoll/Glanz/Kratzerschutz?
3. CrankBrothers Joplin Top of the Art and Technik oder Top of the Art and Schrott?
4. War jemand schonmal in Stromberg?
5. Kettenführung sinnvoll?
6. Knieschoner zu empfehlen?
  

Greetz, 
Der Frosch.


----------



## skatmann (23. September 2011)

Hallo Smubob. Es gibt aber 2 verschiedene:
Truvativ Howitzer XR Innenlager M 12, Kettenlinie 51, 
Truvativ Howitzer XR Innenlager M 12, Kettenlinie 56, 
welches davon?
mfg Stefan


----------



## maddin80 (23. September 2011)

Hallo, die Frage nach dem Innenlager habe ich auch schon mal für mein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 gestellt. Ich habe darauf leider keine Antwort erhalten :-(

Vielleicht kommt jetzt eine!

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Ach, was würden wir nur ohne unseren Smubob machen.
> Kein langes drummrumGerede, direkt handfeste Tipps un Lösungen auf die Hand.
> I love It!


Sofern ich helfen kann, immer gerne! 




LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> 1. Lenker. Lenker um 720-740 mm sinnvoll oder Qark. ich hab einfach das Gefühl, das ich mit dem Carbon-Streichholz Lenker einfach nicht genug Kontrolle über das Bike hab...
> 2.Was bringt waxen des Lacks wirklich/Sinnvoll/Glanz/Kratzerschutz?
> 3. CrankBrothers Joplin Top of the Art and Technik oder Top of the Art and Schrott?
> 4. War jemand schonmal in Stromberg?
> ...


1. ich fahre einen 760er mit 18mm Rise, der passt mir sehr gut und ich würde selbst bei reinem Touren-Einsatz nichts mehr unter 740 fahren wollen.
2. Wax? Verlorene Liebesmüh an einem MTB-Rahmen. Ist etwas anderes bei meinem handpolierten Hardtail-Rahmen  aber der sieht auch kein Gelände und keinen Grobschmutz.
3. nicht meine Baustelle, aber man hört viel schlechtes drüber. Reverb oder KS sollen wohl eher State-of-the-Art sein.
4. Ja, ich.  Was willst du wissen?
5. IMMER! Ich würde auch an einem reinen Touren-Bike nichts anderes als 2-fach + KeFü fahren!
6. bezieht sich das auf Stromberg?  Ich fahre am MTB schon seit Jahren immer mindestens mit Knieschonern (Kyle Strait), meistens mit Knie-Schienbein (Race Face Rally FR). Meine Wahl für Stromberg: i. d. R. Knieschützer + Fullface, da man wegen der flachen Strecke viel treten muss und keine allzu krassen Verletzungsrisiken auf der Strecke hat (a la Steinfelder etc.)




maddin80 schrieb:


> Brauche mal Hilfe bei dem Innenlager des Torques FR8.0 von 2008. Mein Innenlager ist hin und ich brauche ein neues, kann mir wer sagen, welche Kettenlinie das FR8.0 hat, 50/51,mm oder 56mm?
> Innenlager: Turativ Howitzer Team
> Kurbel: original verbaute Husselfelt Kurbel


Habe das gerade mal hoch geholt... normal ist das nicht meine Baustelle, ich fahre ausschließlich Shimano Kurbeln, daher antworte ich auf sowas nicht, zumal ich die Antwort nicht sicher kenne. Beim Googeln habe ich das gefunden:


> Ausführungen für Gehäusebreite 68-73E:
> - Kettenlinie 50mm 136mm Achslänge *(1-fach Kurbel)*
> - Kettenlinie 57mm 148mm Achslänge *(2/3-fach Kurbel mit Umwerfer)*


Darüber hinaus gibt es noch M12 und M15 Gewinde für die Befestigung, das müsst ihr selbst ausmessen...
Also müsste es bei dir 56/57mm und bei skatmann 50/51mm sein - aber das ist die nackte Theorie...!


----------



## LapierreFroggy (23. September 2011)

Hey!
Danke Smubob! 
1. Was empfiehlst du für'nen Lenker.
Marke/Breite. Er sollte auf jeden fall viel Kontrolle haben.
2. Kyle Strait, ist das was? Schon was von den neuen Evos gehört? Hartschale nötig?
3. Stromberg. Lohnt es sich? Muss nur ne Halbe Stunde hinfahren.... Hat der Track einfach Power oder ist er eher 'lasch'?
4. Braucht man ne Vario-Stütze Überhaupt?
5. Welche Leichte Kefü ist zu empfehlen, welche 'Kettenblattplatte' staut dem 3. kettenblatt?
6.Welcher Fullface ist leicht/sicher/billig und gut?
7. Und was kann ich alles mit ner 160'er Talas runterhobeln?
8. Als letztes: Welhe Allrounder schmalen kann ich draufziehen? Oder reicht ein 2.4'er Fat Albert?

Greetz,
der Frosch.
;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (23. September 2011)

Ich antworte einfach mal auch 

1. Gibts ne große Auswahl. Solltest wissen wie breit er sein soll und welchen Rise. Empfehlen kann ich Syntace oder Easton Havoc (fahr ich selbst, perfekte breite)... und viele mehr.
2. Die sind sehr gut! Fahr ich immer mit rum. Fürn Park sindse bieten sie meiner Meinung nach aber zu wenig  Schutz. Schau dir mal die Oneal Sinner an die sollen auch super sein. Hab nur die fürn Ellenbogen und die sind klasse.
3. Ka noch nich dort gewesen.
4. Ist sehr komfortabel! Auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.
5. Die von Canyon is gut. Verrichtet gute und leise Arbeit  Als Ersatz des 3ten Kettenblattes einfach nen Bashguard drauf.
6. Da gibts ebenfalls viel Auswahl. 661, Oneal fährt im Freundeskreis rum. Sind alle nich schwer und sind gut verarbeitet. Ansonsten POC, IXS etc............
7. Alles  mit ein bisschen Technik 
8. Ardent, Rubber Queen, Minion F, Highroller... kommt auf den Einsatzbereich und vorallem auf die persönlichen Vorlieben!.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

DAnke!!!!!
=)
Welche breite fährst du? (Lenker)

GREETZ,
Der Frosch.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2011)

Ich persönlich könnte auch über 800mm fahren aber dann würds an machen Stellen echt eng werden - 760 fand ich zu schmal, jetzt wieder 780mm und 45mm Vorbau (am Torque -am Nerve sinds 710mm).
Aufpassen bei der ersten Fahrt auf dem Lieblingstrail, sonst hauts einen gleich aufs Maul weil man hängenbleibt!

Ich find aber immer wieder, dass diese breiten Lenker bei kleinen Bikes/Fahrer(inne)n etwas albern aussehen. 
Man muss ja schliesslich noch in der Kurve den Lenker drehen können....


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte auch über 800mm fahren aber dann würds an machen Stellen echt eng werden - 760 fand ich zu schmal, jetzt wieder 780mm und 45mm Vorbau (am Torque -am Nerve sinds 710mm).
> Aufpassen bei der ersten Fahrt auf dem Lieblingstrail, sonst hauts einen gleich aufs Maul weil man hängenbleibt!
> 
> Ich find aber immer wieder, dass diese breiten Lenker bei kleinen Bikes/Fahrer(inne)n etwas albern aussehen.
> Man muss ja schliesslich noch in der Kurve den Lenker drehen können....



xDxDxD
Geil cxfahrer!!!
Was hast du für einen, Modell Marke?
Und wie kann ich verschiedene Modelle Testen?
zum Händler gehen?

Greetz, Der Frosch


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2011)

Boobar - den würde ich aber wenn man sich über die Breite unklar ist nicht empfehlen, weil der nicht weit kürzbar ist (Verdickung stört Klemmung der Hebel). Ausserdem ist er braun  ...

Ich habe mich an die ideale Breite übrigens mit Schraubgriffen, die nur innen geklemmt sind (Specialized Grappler) rangearbeitet. Die kann man bis zu 4cm an jeder Seite rausschieben!


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

Ok.
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

http://www.eastoncycling.com/de-de/mountain/products/bars/gravity/havoc-333


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> http://www.eastoncycling.com/de-de/mountain/products/bars/gravity/havoc-333



*SCHWARZ/MITTLERES
SCHWARZ, ORANGE UND GRAU*
*NUR SCHWACH*


----------



## anulu (24. September 2011)

Das is genau der Lenker den ich fahr. Mit 750mm ne gute Breite für mich und in grau unempfindlich gegen Kratzer oder Abschürfungen.

Edit sagt:  die Beschreibung fällt mir eben erst auf


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

......
also.
was meinst du? ausreichend? Müsste in Orange gut zum Alpinisten passe...

Greetz=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (24. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Boobar - ... Ausserdem ist er braun  ...



Meiner ist ja iwie grau gewesen und der schwarze ganz schwarz von einem braunen hab ich noch nichts gehört


----------



## anulu (24. September 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> ......
> also.
> was meinst du? ausreichend? Müsste in Orange gut zum Alpinisten passe...
> 
> Greetz=)



Das musst du für dich persönlich entscheiden. Da hat jeder andere Vorlieben. Mir reicht er fürs Torque... aufm Downhillbike sollt er wohl noch 1-2cm breiter soi...


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

Dann werde ich mich einfach mal umgucken und bei Möglichkeit einen testen.
Und was für einen Vorbeu faht ihr? lieber etwas kürzer oder länger??

Greettz,
Der Frosch


----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2011)

Hi Zusammen!

Weiß einer wie man die Dämpferwippe eines 2011er Torque abgebaut bekommt um die Bremsleitung drunter (weg) zu bekommen?
Der Aufbau ist ja höchst komplex... 
Gerade das untere Gelenk!
Links kann man die Sag-Anzeige abschrauben, dann den Sprengring entfernen, dann ist drinnen eine Schraube die durch die Achse geht und wenn ich die raus hab steh ich auf dem Schlauch... Brauch ich dann rohe Gewalt? (Achse durchhauen?)


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

Auf keinen Fall mit roher Gewalt!
Kannst du die Axe nicht einfach raus 'drücken'?

Greetz


----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2011)

Nö, eben nicht... Schön wärs... 
Hab noch gerade im anderen Fread gesehen das man die Wippe teilen kann, vielleicht kann ich dann einfach die eine Seite abnehmen? 
Ich werde das morgen mal NACH dem Biken probieren.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

hey.
zur späten stunde noch eine Frage, die mir sehr auf dem Herz liegt!
Auf den folgenden Bildern seht ihr mein Torque.
Zu sehen sind Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe, die leichte und mittel schwere Kratzer aufweisen.
Ist das normal das ein  Rad nach einem Parkgebrauch auch mal so aussieht?
Und sind Räder mit 'gletter' Lackoberfläche anfälliger?
und was kann ich tun, um den Lack mehr zu schützen?

Greetz,
Der Frosch


----------



## Siggi81 (24. September 2011)

Alle Lacke sind anfälliger als z.B. Eloxale.
Mehr schützen könnte man das z.B. mit Folie.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht... Schön wärs...
> Hab noch gerade im anderen Fread gesehen das man die Wippe teilen kann, vielleicht kann ich dann einfach die eine Seite abnehmen?
> Ich werde das morgen mal NACH dem Biken probieren.



Ah!
Ich weiß.
Du tust so, als ob du den Dämpfer raustuen willst und friemelst den Zug durch.
Das müsste eigentlich klappen.

Greetz=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreFroggy (24. September 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Alle Lacke sind anfälliger als z.B. Eloxale.
> Mehr schützen könnte man das z.B. mit Folie.



*******!
ja ich kann ja nich das ganze Fahrad abkleben.
Danke.
Und wo ist der unterschied zwischen Lack und Eloxal?

Greetz.


----------



## sundawn77 (25. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht... Schön wärs...
> Hab noch gerade im anderen Fread gesehen das man die Wippe teilen kann, vielleicht kann ich dann einfach die eine Seite abnehmen?
> Ich werde das morgen mal NACH dem Biken probieren.



Das geht, am besten die Seite wo das Kugellager drin ist. (also nicht die SAG-Seite)
Lass die große Schraube des SAG-Anzeigers drin und hau da nen kleinen Inbus rein zum Kontern. Dann kommt das Kugellager auf der anderen Seite automatisch raus.


----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> hey.
> zur späten stunde noch eine Frage, die mir sehr auf dem Herz liegt!
> Auf den folgenden Bildern seht ihr mein Torque.
> Zu sehen sind Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe, die leichte und mittel schwere Kratzer aufweisen.
> ...



Junge, dein rad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand! Wenn dir die paar kratzer schon bauchweh bereiten, dann lass das rad im Wohnzimmer stehen!

Mein rad hat allein vom tragen, am unterrohr schon mehr kratzer! (blödes bikebergsteigen )


----------



## Siggi81 (25. September 2011)

Naja das ganze Fahhrad brauchst Du nicht abkleben, aber die stellen wo es unter umständen eingehangen wird oder wo z.B. die losen Steinchen dranfliegen können.

Lack ist etwas was man drauf, das kann demenstprechend auch abgehen. Beim Eloxieren ensteht das finisch durch eine Säure. Die ätzt was vom Rahmen weg und es ensteht durch die chemische Reaktion eine Oberfläche, von der manegls draufgabe von farbstoffen auch nichts abplatzen kann.
Ein Profi kann das sicher wesentlich besser erklären.


----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Naja das ganze Fahhrad brauchst Du nicht abkleben, aber die stellen wo es unter umständen eingehangen wird oder wo z.B. die losen Steinchen dranfliegen können.
> 
> Lack ist etwas was man drauf, das kann demenstprechend auch abgehen. Beim Eloxieren ensteht das finisch durch eine Säure. Die ätzt was vom Rahmen weg und es ensteht durch die chemische Reaktion eine Oberfläche, von der manegls draufgabe von farbstoffen auch nichts abplatzen kann.
> Ein Profi kann das sicher wesentlich besser erklären.



Es ist ein elektro-chemischer prozess der dafür sorgt, dass sich eine dickere Aluminiumoxid schicht schützend über das Alu darunter 'legt'
Alu passiviert sich eigentlich selbst schon ganz gut, aber die durchs Eloxieren 'aufgebrachte' schicht ist wesentlich dicker als die natürliche Oxidschicht. (lustiger weise, nennt man diese Oxidation bei Eisen, 'rosten' und beim Alu passivieren; ist ja im Grunde ziemlich der gleiche prozesse, nur das Aluoxid nicht wirklich ne farbe hat)
Zusätzlich können beim Eloxieren Farbpigmente in die Oxidschicht eingebracht werden.

Zum abbeizen nutzt man meist eine starke Base. Konzentriere Natriumhydroxid-Lösung zum beispiel!

Die großen vorteile vom Eloxal-finish sind eben die größere Wiederstandsfähigkeit und das viel geringere Gewicht. Wenn ein Rahmen lackiert wird kommen da schnell mal 200g zusammen!


----------



## LapierreFroggy (25. September 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Junge, dein rad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand! Wenn dir die paar kratzer schon bauchweh bereiten, dann lass das rad im Wohnzimmer stehen!
> 
> Mein rad hat allein vom tragen, am unterrohr schon mehr kratzer! (blödes bikebergsteigen )



Stimmt!
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob sowas passiert, wenn ich mal mit einem Hartschalenschoner drankomme oder einen ungewollten Crash veranstalte.




Eisbein schrieb:


> Es ist ein elektro-chemischer prozess der dafür sorgt, dass sich eine dickere Aluminiumoxid schicht schützend über das Alu darunter 'legt'
> Alu passiviert sich eigentlich selbst schon ganz gut, aber die durchs Eloxieren 'aufgebrachte' schicht ist wesentlich dicker als die natürliche Oxidschicht. (lustiger weise, nennt man diese Oxidation bei Eisen, 'rosten' und beim Alu passivieren; ist ja im Grunde ziemlich der gleiche prozesse, nur das Aluoxid nicht wirklich ne farbe hat)
> Zusätzlich können beim Eloxieren Farbpigmente in die Oxidschicht eingebracht werden.
> 
> ...



ECHT GEIL!!!
Danke!
Super Erklärung.
Nur jetzt die Frage warum es dann trotzdem noch Lacke gibt...
Und woher kriege ich Schutz Aufkleber?

DAnke,
Grüßt.
Der Frosch.

Ps.: ich hab mal gelesen das man an einen Easton Havoc Alu-Lenker keinen Shimano-Schalthebel drankriegt, da der Durchmesser
Des Lenkers zu klein ist.
Trifft das zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2011)

Lacke gibts aus vielen gründen noch.
Zum einen ists einfach der punkt, dass du nicht alle farben eloxieren kannst. Weiß geht z.b. nicht, afaik...
Lacke glänzen und sehen manchmal einfach verdammt geil aus! 
ich kann mir vorstellen das lacken evtl. günstiger kommt als eloxieren, aber das ist nur eine vermutung.

Zu den kratzern: ja das kann schon von hartschalen schonern kommen. Ich hab schleifspuren an den sitzstreben von den schuhen, am unterrohr vom tragen...

schutzaufkleber bzw. Folien gibts bei 3M warscheinlich...


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. September 2011)

servus,
suche einen neuen satz reifen und bräuchte mal ein paar meinungen, tipps und wenn wer hat, erfahrungsberichte. welche mischungen könnt ihr empfehlen? [Strecken (Alpen,Park (DH/Freeride-Tracks),Dh-Marathon/Enduro-Rennen,Hometrails,Uphill wird größtenteils selbst erledigt,zeit zweitranging  ]

schwanke zwischen:
Front: Conti Baron 2.5 / Rear: Conti Rubber Queen 2.4
oder
Front: Muddy Mary 2.5 / Rear: Muddy Mary 2.35 (beide TrailStar?!)
oder
Front: Wicked Will 2.5 / Rear: Big Betty 2.4 (beide TrailStar?!)


----------



## woodybender (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

zum Baron kann ich nicht sagen, Rubber Queen hatte ich am Hinterreifen fand ich mäßig, der Seitenhalt war nicht so toll,

Gute Kombi die sich bei mir bewährt hat für Freeride/Enduro Touren

Vorne: Muddy Mary 2,35 (Trailstar)  Hinten: Muddy Mary (Pacestar)

Trailstar hat schon verdammt viel Grip auch im nassen, auch sehr gut die Vertstarmischung für vorne, nutzt sich sehr schnell ab, geht im nassen noch einen Tick besser als die Trailstarmischung, hat auch eine Spitzendämpfung dieser unterschied ist klar spürbar.

Meine Kombi für Parks:

Vorne: Muddy Mary 2,35 (Vertstar) Hinten: Muddy Mary (Trailstar)

Der Muddy Mary 2,5 ist mir zu breit, und Trailstar hinten für Touren ist mir zu anstrengend, geht zwar alles, komme aber mit dem Pacestar hinten super hin.


----------



## sundawn77 (25. September 2011)

Fahre auch muddy Mary 2.35 vertstar vorne, Triple hinten und wenn's besser rollen soll mach ich hinten nen Fat Albert pacestar drauf. 

In Sachen Park und grip würden mich mal die contireifen Baron und Kaiser interessieren.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (25. September 2011)

Ich überleg mir auch eine neue Kombi.
Vorne hab ich den Fette Albert drauf.
Grippe ist schön, Rollwiderstand sehr gut.
Aber bei Nässe haut's den auch mal schneller weg.
Hinten Nobby. 
Der IST ********!
Hatte bis jetzt Zwei Durchschläge, him feheln schon nacho einer fetten Abfahrt mehrere Noppen und der Grip ist auch eher mangelhaft.
Also.
Was meint ihr:
Engere Auswahl Big Betty oder Muddy Mary.
Was haltet ihr vom Wicked will?
Er sollte halt ein Allrounder sein, der richtig was aushält und gut rollt.
Oder doch Maxxis/Conti oder.....?

Ich bin überfragt.

Grüße,
Der Frosch


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. September 2011)

Den Ardent am besten.-


----------



## sundawn77 (25. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Den Ardent am besten.-



Wie ist der ardent im Vergleich zum Fat Albert? 

Grip?
Rollwiderstand?

Besser 2,4 oder 2,6 ?


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. September 2011)

Der Grip ist super und allroundtauglich.Dir muss klar sein dass der Ardent eine Nummer "größer" als der FA ist,meiner Meinung nach der Rollwiderstand trotzdem verhältnismässig gut ist.
Außerdem sind Maxxis Reifen langlebiger als Schwalbe Reifen,wobei sie sehr schmal ausfallen. Dementsprechend 2,6"


----------



## woodybender (25. September 2011)

Der Ardent in 2,4 ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend fast mit dem 2,4 Albert vergleichbar von der Breite, im trockenen geht er gut sobald es nass wird packt er nicht mehr so gut und die Bremstracktion im vergleich zum Muddy Mary ist sehr gering. Hatte den Ardent mal als Hinterreifen.


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

big betty taugt wenn, dann nur am hinterrad. Der unterschied zu einer mary ist gewaltig vom grip.

Ich kann mir im moment nichts besseres vorstellen als eine 2.35 freeride mary in vertstar bzw. gooey glooey.
Einsatzgebiet sind bei mir eigentlich überwiegend technische alpine trails, berg auf muss ich meist tragen. 

Wenn ich mal trete, muss ich ehrlich sagen, bin ich mit dem Torque auf meiner hausrunde (400hm hoch, zuerst asphalt dann schotterweg) nicht wirklich langsamer als mit den hardtail (keine CC rennfeile, aber 1-2kg leichter). Ich merk auch nur geringfühgig ob ich nun mit 2x betty am weg bin oder 2x weiche mary...
vll. machts ein unterschied von 2-5min aus, aber da ist die tagesform entscheidender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (26. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das geht, am besten die Seite wo das Kugellager drin ist. (also nicht die SAG-Seite)
> Lass die große Schraube des SAG-Anzeigers drin und hau da nen kleinen Inbus rein zum Kontern. Dann kommt das Kugellager auf der anderen Seite automatisch raus.


Ok, ich glaub zwar nicht dran, aber ich werde es ausprobieren!


----------



## sundawn77 (26. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaub zwar nicht dran, aber ich werde es ausprobieren!



Kannst es glauben, habs letzte Woche gemacht.

Hatte alles ab bis auf den nackten Rahmen.


----------



## anulu (26. September 2011)

Ist es denn möglich, bei einem Torque ES von '09 mit tapered Steuerrohr eine 1 1/8" Gabel zu verbauen? Die Lyrik 2011 gibt es kaum noch in tapered. Was müsste ich da am Steuersatz verändern?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. September 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Ist es denn möglich, bei einem Torque ES von '09 mit tapered Steuerrohr eine 1 1/8" Gabel zu verbauen? Die Lyrik 2011 gibt es kaum noch in tapered. Was müsste ich da am Steuersatz verändern?


Canyon verwendet OEM Steuersätze von Acros. Diese sind voll integriert. Da hilft nur eine Anfrage bei Canyon oder Acros, letzteres per Telefon würde wohl wesentlich schneller Ergebnisse bringen mit denen du was anfangen kannst.


----------



## woodybender (26. September 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Ist es denn möglich, bei einem Torque ES von '09 mit tapered Steuerrohr eine 1 1/8" Gabel zu verbauen? Die Lyrik 2011 gibt es kaum noch in tapered. Was müsste ich da am Steuersatz verändern?



Das einzige was du brauchst ist eine neue Schale die auf den Gabelschaft gehauen wird, der Steuersatz bleibt der selbe, die Schale bekommst du bei Canyon ist auch nicht teuer.


----------



## anulu (26. September 2011)

Sehr cool! Dann werd ich direkt ma Canyon kontaktieren obse mir das schicken können.
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Hab Acros auch einfach mal angeschrieben gehabt vor der anderen Antwort... mal gespannt was die mir antworten


----------



## JoeJackson (26. September 2011)

So ... habe mir am Wochenende ein aktuelles Torque-Frameset bestellt und werde also demnächst auch Canyon'er. 

Das Bike wird mein erstes Selbstaufbau-Projekt - Anbauteile übernehme ich zum Großteil von meinem aktuellen Bike. Bin gespannt (und etwas nervös), ob das gleich auf Anhieb was wird .

Eigentlich kenne ich mich nur beim Tretlager nicht besonders gut aus und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, wenn ich irgendwo auf Schwierigkeiten stoße.


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. September 2011)

danke für die hilfe, werde matsch marie 2.5 trailstar an der front und 2.35 pacestar am heck probieren und berichten!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> 1. Was empfiehlst du für'nen Lenker.
> Marke/Breite. Er sollte auf jeden fall viel Kontrolle haben.
> 2. Kyle Strait, ist das was? Schon was von den neuen Evos gehört? Hartschale nötig?
> 3. Stromberg. Lohnt es sich? Muss nur ne Halbe Stunde hinfahren.... Hat der Track einfach Power oder ist er eher 'lasch'?
> ...


1. das ist totale Geshcmacksache, was Winkel und Kröpfung angeht... ich mag meinen Reverse xxl fli bar sehr - muss aber für dich nix heißen. Bei Syntace passen mir z. B. die Winkel nicht.
2. Ich finde sie gut, aber eben nur bei leichterem Gelände. Im Bikepark und auf härteren Trails will ich meine Schienbeinschützer mit harter Schale nicht missen.
3. Ich finde, es lohnt sich. Die Strecke ist relativ flach, man muss also öfters mal treten. Die Sprünge sind alle nicht so groß, machen aber auf jeden Fall Laune. Ist also eher was fürs Enduro als für ein DH Bike. Ich finde ihn mit meinem Enduro-Hardtail wie auch mit meinem eher abfahrts-orientierten Torque sehr spaßig. Wenn du nur ne halbe Stunde Anreise hast, wieso überlegst du überhaupt?  BTW: habe paar Bilder vom Trail und dem Übungsplatz in meinem Fotoalbum.
4. Ich hab sie eigentlich nie vermisst. Ich fahre allerdings i. d. R. mindestens einen halben Berg am Stück hpch oder runter, da lohnt sich eine Variostütze mMn nicht. Ich finde die nur sinnvoll, wenn man Touren mit öfteren hoch/runter Wechseln in einem Rutsch durchfahren will.
5. Die KeFü von Canyon ist top. Als Bashguard kann ich (immer wieder) nur den Race Face Atlas/Lightweight Bash empfehlen - schlicht, nicht allzu schwer, stabil genug.
6. Leicht und billig ist das Stichwort für den 661 Comp II. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit den 661 Evo und bin sehr zufrieden, werde mir bald wieder einen kaufen.
7. Wie anulu schon geschrieben hat: alles!  Die 160er Gabeln, relativ egal welcher Hersteller, machen alle lässig Bikepark-Einsätze mit, was darüber kommt ist nur noch Komfort bzw. mehr Reserven für richtig Speed und extrem harten Sachen.
8. Hmm, was ist "Allround"?  Wenn es mehr in Richtung Touren und ganz selten mal Bikepark sein soll, ist der Fat Albert (Trailstar) völlig ausreichend. Wenn du öfter härtere Trails fährst, würde ich eher zu einem Wicked Will bzw. Muddy Mary greifen - ersteren eher für trockene Böden und etwas besseren Rollwiderstand, letzteren eher für losere Böden und leichten Matsch, verbunden mit etwas schlechterem Rollwiderstand. Alternativ: vorne Mary, hinten Will.




LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ein  Rad nach einem Parkgebrauch auch mal so aussieht?
> Und sind Räder mit 'gletter' Lackoberfläche anfälliger?
> und was kann ich tun, um den Lack mehr zu schützen?


Ist relativ normal, mein Oberrohr hat auch massig Kratzer von den Plastikschalen der Schützer. Wenn du etwas dagegen tun willst, hol dir Schutzfolie von 3M (eher die etwas dickere).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> servus,
> suche einen neuen satz reifen und bräuchte mal ein paar meinungen, tipps und wenn wer hat, erfahrungsberichte. welche mischungen könnt ihr empfehlen? [Strecken (Alpen,Park (DH/Freeride-Tracks),Dh-Marathon/Enduro-Rennen,Hometrails,Uphill wird größtenteils selbst erledigt,zeit zweitranging  ]


Also ich fahre bisher Wicked Will und Muddy Mary, beide 2.35 FR und jeweils als Satz mit Gooey Gluey vorne, Tripple Nano hinten. 2.5 finde ich unnötig breit, rollt deutlich schlechter und bringt nicht sooo viel mehr Grip, würde ich nur fahren, wenn ich auf "unendlich" viel Eigendämpfung der Reifen stehen würde. Ich würde da aber noch eher auf einen 2.35er mit DH Karkasse gehen und den mit weniger Luftdruck fahren. Bei den neuen Mischungen habe ich noch nicht getestet, ob mir Trailstar für vorne ausreicht, ich denke, ich würde eher Vertstar nehmen. Den WW fahre ich eigentlich die meiste Zeit, da der mMn ein sehr guter Allrounder ist, die MM kommt nur bei entsprechenden Strecken/Wetter bzw. Bikepark, wenn es nicht sehr trocken ist, drauf - wobei ich gerade dabei bin, mir einen Satz DH Reifen rein für Bikepark auszusuchen, evtl. Conti Baron 2.5, mal sehen. Rubber Queen soll, nach dem was man so hört und liest, bei härterem Einsatz schnell an die Grenze kommen und ziemlich pannenanfällig sein. Betty hatte ich auch mal drauf, MEINER Meinung nach kann der Reifen irgendwie gar nix richtig... am Vorderrad völlig deplaziert wegen miserablem Kurvengrip, am Hinterrad bricht er demnach auch sehr früh aus und die Bremstraktion ist auch eher bescheiden. Trotzdem rollt sie für mein Empfinden kaum besser als die Mary und deutlich schlechter als der Will - also WENN eine gemischte Kombi, dann vorne Mary, hinten Will - fahre ich teilweise auch.




woodybender schrieb:


> Ardent ... im trockenen geht er gut sobald es nass wird packt er nicht mehr so gut und die Bremstracktion im vergleich zum Muddy Mary ist sehr gering.


Eben deshalb wäre der nix für mich. Das wäre eher ein Reifen, den ich am Hardtail hinten fahren würde für leichte bis mittlere Endurotouren.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. September 2011)

@smubob 

Denkst du dass der Baron noch besseren grip hat als der muddy Mary? 
Rollwiderstand ist im Park ja nicht all zu wichtig


----------



## anulu (27. September 2011)

Hab ne Antwort von Acros bekommen... weis jmd. welcher Steuersatz in nem ES 7 von '09 verbaut war?
Acros hat gefragt ob ein Aix-03 verbaut ist. Im Canyon-Katalog steht auch nichts drin und auf deren Antwort wart ich wie immer noch...

Sry für die doofen Fragen 

Auf der Aheadkappe steht: VR-3
Auf dem inneren Ring unter den Spacern: Gravity SX Pro
Auf dem äußeren Ring                          : ZS - 3

Edit: Hab mal bei Google ein paar Bilder angeschaut... Ich glaube nicht, dass ich diesen Steuersatz habe. Dieser wird ja anscheinend in den 2010er Torques verbaut.
        Anscheinend hab ich den FSA SX Pro - ZS -3


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. September 2011)

Hab mir mal was schickes gegönnt 
Pedale werd ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, was Grip anbelangt.
Jedoch ist's schon eine enorme Steigerung zu denen, die ich davor hatte, da kam ich mir im Regen vor, als würd ich auf Eisplatten stehen.


----------



## monkey10 (27. September 2011)

Gewarnt durch diverse Beiträge...



Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Leidensgeschichte:
> Was denkt sich Canyon eigentlich dabei die Butterweiche Alluschraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme so mit Loctite zu zuknallen.
> Wollte vorgestern "nur mal eben" den Dämpfer ausbauen um ihn zum Service zu bringen plus Tausch der hinteren Dämpferbuchse (nach nem 3/4 Jahr wohl normal das die durch ist:-/)
> 
> ...





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falls du den Thrad hier nicht dauerhaft verfolgst: das Problem hatten schon einige... einige viele! (mich eingeschlossen - allerdings habe ich es mit viel Gefühl ohne Zerstörung geschafft)
> 
> 
> Wenn man nicht selbst dran rumgeschraubt hat oder direkt damit zu Canyon geht, sollten die den Bolzen normal auch beanstandungslos austauschen - diese Info hatte ich jedenfalls von Canyon erhalten. Aber bevor ich mir diesen Act gebe, kaufe ich sie lieber auch gleich selbst





Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Du bekommst eine leicht geänderte Version, die aber immer noch aus Aluminium ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...habe ich erst gar nicht versucht die Dämpferbuchse selbst zu wechseln, sondern dies durch einen Experten in Riva machen lassen. Die obere Dämpferaufnahme ließ sich wie schon in mehreren Beiträgen beschrieben nicht lösen (selbst mit Heißluftföhn und Spezialwerkzeug von Stefano/"The Lab").

Die untere Aufnahme bekamen wir auf und haben die Buchse dann am teilmontierten Dämpfer gewechselt.

Werd wohl irgendwann das Torque bzw den Rahmen zu Canyon schicken müssen, damit diese sich um dieses Problem kümmern. Warum Canyon die Schraube dermaßen zuknallt ist mir ein Rätsel...

Für einen Gabelservice kann ich Stefano ("The Lab") jedem wärmstens empfehlen, der am Lago Urlaub macht und so nebenbei ohne Einschicken in kurzer Zeit die Gabel von einem Profi überprüft haben will


----------



## LapierreFroggy (27. September 2011)

Danke Smubob!daumen:
Da ich morgen Geburtstag  hab und etwas Knete bekommen werde, werd ich mal etwas aufrüsten.
da mein letzter Fullface nach Winterberg nichtmehr zu gebrauchen ist (siehe Bild....), bracuh ich einen neuen.
@Smubob: Stromberg, Fullface bzw. Jacket nötig?
Dann noch en paar Schoner, eventuel einen neunen Lenker, Und am Samstag gehts ab nach STROMBERG
Vielleicht kommt noch mein Freund mit seinem Karbon-XC mit....
Smubob. Welche Schoner schlägst du vor? Habs irgendwie garnicht gerafft.




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal was schickes gegönnt
> Pedale werd ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, was Grip anbelangt.
> Jedoch ist's schon eine enorme Steigerung zu denen, die ich davor hatte, da kam ich mir im Regen vor, als würd ich auf Eisplatten stehen.




Meine Frage gillt dem Lenker:
Top oder Flop?

Greetz, 
Der Frosch.


und was haltet ihr von dem Vorbau?
http://www.eastoncycling.com/de-de/mountain/products/stems/gravity/havoc-656


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (27. September 2011)

Den Vorbau hol ich mir vllt. auch demnächst... aber wenn er so stabil un gut verarbeitet ist wie der Lenker dann mach ich mir da keine Sorgen.

Edit sagt: Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für einen Konus auf 1 1/8" für den FSA Gravity SX Pro Steuersatz? Canyon ist ziemlich überlastet... Kollege hat vorhin angerufen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. September 2011)

@Froggy: der Lenker tut seinen Dienst, bin kein Gaywichtsfetischst.
Die Breite ist für mich perfekt. Mehr kann ich zu dem Lenker nicht sagen^^

ah doch, stabil ist er auch, können diverse Bäume in Beerfelden bestätigen


----------



## LapierreFroggy (27. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> @Froggy: der Lenker tut seinen Dienst, bin kein Gaywichtsfetischst.
> Die Breite ist für mich perfekt. Mehr kann ich zu dem Lenker nicht sagen^^
> 
> ah doch, stabil ist er auch, können diverse Bäume in Beerfelden bestätigen




Welchen Rise hast du?
Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr auf mein Easton XC-Carbon Hyperlite 680-Korintenkackerlenker.
Warum ist 750 richtig für dich?

Greetz.


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. September 2011)

hat jemand von euch die canyon decals für 07er-09er torque als datei und kann sie mir schicken oder gar fertig (schwarz)?

vielen dank!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. September 2011)

kP, wieviel Rise der hat. aber schau doch mal auf der Canyon seite bei dem Modell (rockzone) in der ausstattung, da soltle es eig. gelistet sein.
ich find die Breite optimal, nicht zu schmal aber auch nicht zu breit, sodass ich irgendwoe hängenbleiben würde, passt genau durch meine Zimmertür


----------



## sundawn77 (28. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> kP, wieviel Rise der hat. aber schau doch mal auf der Canyon seite bei dem Modell (rockzone) in der ausstattung, da soltle es eig. gelistet sein.
> ich find die Breite optimal, nicht zu schmal aber auch nicht zu breit, sodass ich irgendwoe hängenbleiben würde, passt genau durch meine Zimmertür



Das ist ein 750/20er, also 20mm Rise


----------



## LapierreFroggy (28. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das ist ein 750/20er, also 20mm Rise



...
Danke Jungs.


----------



## anulu (28. September 2011)

Wen es interessiert, ich wurde gerade von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter angerufen: 

Für den Steuersatz, welcher original im Torque ES verbaut ist gibt es keinen Konus um 1 1/8" Gabeln zu verbauen. Man braucht einen komplett neuen Steuersatz. Der hat mir jetzt wieder einen FSA für 39,90 inklusive des Konuses für die Gabel angeboten. Ein Acros-Steuersatz hätt glaub 10 Euro mehr gekostet...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. September 2011)

Juhu Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen welchen Formula Adpater ich brauche um beim 2011er Torque HINTEN eine 203mm Formula Bremse zu fahren? Der Adapter von Avid der dran war passt so garnicht zu der Formula. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Xplosion51 (28. September 2011)

Beim Torque gibt es hinten nur für Avid Scheiben die 200er Freigabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (28. September 2011)

ich hatte den genommen.
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Zubehoer/Bremszubehoer-Disc/Formula-Adapter-PM-VR-180mm.html

und dann noch eine 1,5mm unterlegscheibe unter den bremssattel gemacht.
hat perfekt gepasst und gehalten hat es auch.


----------



## woodybender (28. September 2011)

Habe ein Canyon Fr von 2009 habe jetzt schon öfters die Gabel getauscht von tapered auf 1 1/8 und wieder zurück auf tapered , weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Steuersatz verbaut ist, aber es wurde immer nur die untere Schale getauscht, bin immer persönlich hingefahren damit sie mir das Ding draufhauen. Bezahlt habe ich nur einmal, waren so um die 5 Euro.


anulu schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, ich wurde gerade von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter angerufen:
> 
> Für den Steuersatz, welcher original im Torque ES verbaut ist gibt es keinen Konus um 1 1/8" Gabeln zu verbauen. Man braucht einen komplett neuen Steuersatz. Der hat mir jetzt wieder einen FSA für 39,90 inklusive des Konuses für die Gabel angeboten. Ein Acros-Steuersatz hätt glaub 10 Euro mehr gekostet...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. September 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> ich hatte den genommen.
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Zubehoer/Bremszubehoer-Disc/Formula-Adapter-PM-VR-180mm.html
> 
> und dann noch eine 1,5mm unterlegscheibe unter den bremssattel gemacht.
> hat perfekt gepasst und gehalten hat es auch.


Genau die Lösung habe ich gerade. 
Passt aber nicht, Der Bremsbelag wird nicht voll genutzt. Da würde ne ganze Ecke stehen bleiben.


----------



## xander_v (28. September 2011)

Hmm komisch bei mir hats sehr gut gepasst.
hatte vorne und hinten einen ganz kleinen schlitz.
scheibe wurde sehr gut genutzt.
hast du eventuell eine 200mm scheibe?
Gabs ja auch mal von formula.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. September 2011)

woodybender schrieb:


> Habe ein Canyon Fr von 2009 habe jetzt schon öfters die Gabel getauscht von tapered auf 1 1/8 und wieder zurück auf tapered , weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Steuersatz verbaut ist, aber es wurde immer nur die untere Schale getauscht, bin immer persönlich hingefahren damit sie mir das Ding draufhauen. Bezahlt habe ich nur einmal, waren so um die 5 Euro.


Jup... Ich würde es auch mal mit der Adapterschale von Acros versuchen. Habe vorhin meine Torque Steuersätze verglichen (Acros AIX-03 am 2011, FSA 55.3 Integrated Customsteuersatz am 2009er) Die obere und untere Lagerschale sind bei beiden identisch!


----------



## der-tick.de (28. September 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> Hmm komisch bei mir hats sehr gut gepasst.
> hatte vorne und hinten einen ganz kleinen schlitz.
> scheibe wurde sehr gut genutzt.
> hast du eventuell eine 200mm scheibe?
> Gabs ja auch mal von formula.


Ich hab ne 200er und ne 203er... Bei der 200er gehts halbwegs... Bei der 203er muss ich vorn mindestens 3mm unter packen, hinten garnichts. Das ist das Problem... 
Ich verstehe es gerade selbst nicht so genau, ich denke ich nehme den 180 auf 203mm Frontadapter und probiere es mal mit dem... Der hat ja versatz drin, wenn ich das gerade richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## xander_v (28. September 2011)

Adapter richtig herum montiert?
der isr doch unterschiedlich hoch vorne und hinten.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> Adapter richtig herum montiert?
> der isr doch unterschiedlich hoch vorne und hinten.


Nö... Ist ja PM zu PM8" oder PM180 zu PM8"... 
Der Adapter ist vorn wie hinten gleich dick!


----------



## xander_v (29. September 2011)

Ok dann hatte ich doch einen anderen adapter.
meiner hatte vorne und hinten eine unterschiedlich höhe und die schrauben hatten die selben unterlegscheiben wie die avid bremsen.
diese konische unterlegescheibe und das gegenstück, heißt glaube rosette.
der bremssattel der the one, jedenfalls wars bei mit so saß dann auch mit einer leichten steigung auf dem adapter.
vieleicht wurde am adapter ja was geändert.
wie alt ist deiner denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> Ok dann hatte ich doch einen anderen adapter.
> meiner hatte vorne und hinten eine unterschiedlich höhe und die schrauben hatten die selben unterlegscheiben wie die avid bremsen.
> diese konische unterlegescheibe und das gegenstück, heißt glaube rosette.
> der bremssattel der the one, jedenfalls wars bei mit so saß dann auch mit einer leichten steigung auf dem adapter.
> ...


Naja, letzten Samstag bei Canyon abgeholt. 
Ich schau mir das heut Abend nochmal an. Kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein... 
Ansonsten ist es ja endlich soweit fertig...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. September 2011)

zum Adapter für 203er Scheibe:
Der Magura "QM-26 PM7-203" oder einfach "Magura Nr 26" passt. Der Rahmen ist für Postmount 7" (180er Scheiben) gebaut, üblich ist sonst PM6", also 160er Scheibe. Magura hatte mal eine PM7 Gabel, deshalb gibt's von denen noch den passenden Adapter.


----------



## anulu (29. September 2011)

woodybender schrieb:


> Habe ein Canyon Fr von 2009 habe jetzt schon öfters die Gabel getauscht von tapered auf 1 1/8 und wieder zurück auf tapered , weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Steuersatz verbaut ist, aber es wurde immer nur die untere Schale getauscht, bin immer persönlich hingefahren damit sie mir das Ding draufhauen. Bezahlt habe ich nur einmal, waren so um die 5 Euro.



Ja das ist die große Frage welcher Steuersatz da verbaut ist.... steht ja auch nirgends. Da mich extra ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter angerufen hat und mir erklärt hat, dass man das bei diesem Steuersatz nicht machen kann glaub ich denen mal soweit... die haben das Bike gebaut also hoffe ich sie wissen auch was sie tun  Wennich nerv ich halt solange bis sie mir das richtige anbieten 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jup... Ich würde es auch mal mit der Adapterschale von Acros versuchen. Habe vorhin meine Torque Steuersätze verglichen (Acros AIX-03 am 2011, FSA 55.3 Integrated Customsteuersatz am 2009er) Die obere und untere Lagerschale sind bei beiden identisch!



Naja ich bekomm den Steuersatz (allerdings den FSA 55.2) ja zugeschickt da kann ich nachschauen ob es nur mit wechseln der Lagerschale getan ist und den Rest verkaufen.

Vllt. ist beim Torque FR ein anderer Steuersatz verbaut wie im Torque ES?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Beim Torque gibt es hinten nur für Avid Scheiben die 200er Freigabe.


Was soll die Marke denn hier für einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. September 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was soll die Marke denn hier für einen Unterschied machen?



Steht so auf der Page.


----------



## JoeJackson (29. September 2011)

Ich muss nochmal nerven, da mich jetzt quälende Zweifel geplagt haben, ob das Torque das Richtige für mich ist oder vll. doch nicht. 

In vielen Berichten und auch hier im Forum wird davon berichtet, dass das Torque sehr wohl Touren- und Uphill-tauglich ist. Zum Gewicht wiederum: es wird es schwierig, ein bezahlbares Torque unter 15kg aufzubauen (vor allem nicht mit Stahlfeder-Elementen - und meine Lyrik U-Turn möchte ich auf alle Fälle behalten). Da ich selbst nur 65kg wiege, ist das Bike-Gewicht bei mir schon ausschlaggebend, wenn es darum geht, auch mal 1000 Höhenmeter selbst hochzutreten. 

Nun kamen auch noch fragwürdige Aussagen dazu, in denen es darum ging, dass das Torque auch von der Geometrie her nicht unbedingt ein toller Kletterer wäre - das hat mich natürlich zusätzlich stutzig gemacht.

Mache ich mir da womöglich zu viele Gedanken, oder kommt das Torque hier vielleicht doch an die Grenzen der Vernunft?

Gibt es hier Leute mit Uphill-Aufbauten jenseits vom Alpinist und Vertride, die mir hier vielleicht etwas Bedenken nehmen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Heim (29. September 2011)

@JoeJackson,
dann muss ich einem Ulmer mal antworten.
Mit dem aktuellen Torque kannst du sehr wohl Touren fahren. Auch mal 2500 Höhenmeter, z.B. auf den Altissimo.
Bei den kleineren Rahmen ist der Sitzwinkel hinreichend steil. Große  Personen treten bei weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze etwas von hinten.  Hier hilft Sattel vorschieben oder/und Gabel Gabel absenken.
Das Gewicht der Torques ist bei leichten Bikern hauptsächlich durch  leichtere Laufräder schon deutlich absenkbar. Das modifizierte Alpinist  meiner Frau wiegt 13kg,
meins wiegt mit Muddy Marry und Fat Albert 14 Kg.
Damit geht neben Bikepark auch jede Tour und jeder Alpencross.
Ich kenne kein anderes Bike, dass so satt bergab liegt und dennoch bergauf hinreichend gut tretbar ist.
Als Gabel passt die leichte Talas 180 natürlich perfekt an dieses Bike.
Aber mit deiner Lyrik U-turn ist das Bike lediglich ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer.
Das geht schon.


----------



## JoeJackson (29. September 2011)

G.Heim schrieb:


> @JoeJackson,
> dann muss ich einem Ulmer mal antworten.
> Mit dem aktuellen Torque kannst du sehr wohl Touren fahren. Auch mal 2500 Höhenmeter, z.B. auf den Altissimo.
> Bei den kleineren Rahmen ist der Sitzwinkel hinreichend steil. Große  Personen treten bei weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze etwas von hinten.  Hier hilft Sattel vorschieben oder/und Gabel Gabel absenken.
> ...



Hi!

Leichte Laufräder sollten bei mir nicht das Problem sein (Hope Hoops mit insgesamt knappen 1900g - meine 2.4er Rubber Queen sind auch nicht unbedingt schwer). Rahmengröße wäre auf jeden Fall S, also laut deiner Aussage wäre damit auch der Sitzwinkel i. O. 

Darf ich wohl mal unverschämt sein und fragen, ob du wohl direkt aus Ulm kommst und mich dein Rad vielleicht mal live anschauen und bei passender Rahmengröße vielleicht mal ein paar Meter proberollen lassen würdest (also nur mal ein paar Meter, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen)?


----------



## G.Heim (29. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Darf ich wohl mal unverschämt sein und fragen, ob du wohl direkt aus Ulm kommst und mich dein Rad vielleicht mal live anschauen und bei passender Rahmengröße vielleicht mal ein paar Meter proberollen lassen würdest



Nähe Ulm
Schick mir ne PIN.
Du kannst gerne Größe S und M Probefahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nö... Ist ja PM zu PM8" oder PM180 zu PM8"...
> Der Adapter ist vorn wie hinten gleich dick!


Das war ein falscher Griff in die Adapterkiste... 
Der Avid-Adapter ist unterschiedlich dick auf den Seiten, der wirds sein, zum Umbauen komme ich jetzt aber erst morgen...


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Steht so auf der Page.


Wo?
Ansonsten... Der Hersteller hat nichts zu sagen... Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter der mir das Bike gegeben hatte, meinte da gehen sogar 220er Scheiben!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

G.Heim schrieb:


> @JoeJackson,
> dann muss ich einem Ulmer mal antworten.
> Mit dem aktuellen Torque kannst du sehr wohl Touren fahren. Auch mal 2500 Höhenmeter, z.B. auf den Altissimo.
> Bei den kleineren Rahmen ist der Sitzwinkel hinreichend steil. Große  Personen treten bei weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze etwas von hinten.  Hier hilft Sattel vorschieben oder/und Gabel Gabel absenken.
> ...


Definitiv zu viele Gedanken! 
Das Bike geht Bergauf wie bergab gut. Allerdings würde ich doch einen Luftdämpfer verbauen... Meine Torques wiegen 14,3kg und ca. 15kg (wegen der Hammerschmidt). Bei 65kg kannst du aber eh ein sehr leichten LRS fahren mit XC / AllMountain Felgen! 
Das Gesammtbikegewicht kommt doch aber eh nur ins Spiel wenns ums Springen/Dropen geht, sonst entscheidet hauptsächlich die zu drehende Masse (Sprich vor allem Laufräder [Kette, Kurbel...]) 
Und mit Lyric U-Turn geht das 2011er ganz sicher erstklassig den Berg rauf, ich hab schon kein Problem mit der Totem Solo Air (180mm)...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Denkst du dass der Baron noch besseren grip hat als der muddy Mary?
> Rollwiderstand ist im Park ja nicht all zu wichtig


Man liest recht viel Positives drüber. Ich komme zwar mit der Mary gut zurecht, also könnte ich auch einfach von der einen Satz in DH und Vertstar/Trailstar nehmen, hätte aber gerne mal den Baron getestet. Das Black Chili Gummi soll extrem weich sein, für vorne ist das klasse, hinten kann es aber zu schnell zerfetzten Reifen führen... deshalb bin ich gerade noch etwas skeptisch.




anulu schrieb:


> Auf dem inneren Ring unter den Spacern: Gravity SX Pro


Ja, genau das ist dein Steuersatz! Der für tapered Schäfte hat die interne Bezeichnung 55-3, der für 1 1/8 Schäfte (mit Adapterkonus) 55-2.




anulu schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, ich wurde gerade von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter angerufen:
> 
> Für den Steuersatz, welcher original im Torque ES verbaut ist gibt es keinen Konus um 1 1/8" Gabeln zu verbauen. Man braucht einen komplett neuen Steuersatz. Der hat mir jetzt wieder einen FSA für 39,90 inklusive des Konuses für die Gabel angeboten. Ein Acros-Steuersatz hätt glaub 10 Euro mehr gekostet...


Schwachsinn! Es ist lediglich der passende Konus nötig. Mir haben sie damals auch erzählt, dass ich den ganzen Steuersatz neu kaufen muss, was ich auch gemacht habe, aber einige haben hier berichtet, dass sie den Konus einzeln von Canyon bekamen.
Ich habe den Konus im Moment hier in der Teilekiste liegen, den will ich aber nicht hergeben, falls ich selbst mal wieder eine andere Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft fahren sollte...


----------



## BommelMaster (30. September 2011)

gab es von 2010 auf 2011/2012 nennenswerte änderungen?

was wiegt der torque rahmen mit 180mm in M ohne dämpfer?


----------



## xander_v (30. September 2011)

2010 Und 2011 sind gleich.
für 2012 gabs ein paar änderungen.
das gewicht sollte auf der canyon homepage stehen.
meins habe ich in dem zustand noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## anulu (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist dein Steuersatz! Der für tapered Schäfte hat die interne Bezeichnung 55-3, der für 1 1/8 Schäfte (mit Adapterkonus) 55-2.
> 
> 
> Schwachsinn! Es ist lediglich der passende Konus nötig. Mir haben sie damals auch erzählt, dass ich den ganzen Steuersatz neu kaufen muss, was ich auch gemacht habe, aber einige haben hier berichtet, dass sie den Konus einzeln von Canyon bekamen.
> Ich habe den Konus im Moment hier in der Teilekiste liegen, den will ich aber nicht hergeben, falls ich selbst mal wieder eine andere Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft fahren sollte...



Also da ich den neuen Steuersatz nun schon bezahlt habe, da ich den tollen Canyon-Mitarbeitern mal geglaubt habe, dass sie wissen was sie da verbauen, kann ich einfach den Konus, welcher beim neuen Steuersatz dabei ist auf die 1 1/8" Gabel schlagen und in meinen jetzigen Steuersatz verbauen? Zum Steuersatzwechseln müsst ich nämlich extra in einen Bikeladen fahren.

Hat mich aber auch schon gewundert, da die Bezeichnung ja die gleiche ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Also da ich den neuen Steuersatz nun schon bezahlt habe, da ich den tollen Canyon-Mitarbeitern mal geglaubt habe, dass sie wissen was sie da verbauen, kann ich einfach den Konus, welcher beim neuen Steuersatz dabei ist auf die 1 1/8" Gabel schlagen und in meinen jetzigen Steuersatz verbauen? Zum Steuersatzwechseln müsst ich nämlich extra in einen Bikeladen fahren.


Korrekt, so hab ichs auch gemacht. Also wenn du den gleichen Steuersatz kriegst wie ich, sind da alle Teile völlig identisch - mit einziger Ausnahme: Adapter-Konus.


----------



## anulu (30. September 2011)

Oumann vielen Dank!  
Solangsam bin ich mit Canyon nervlich am Ende.

Ich bekomme den Steuersatz mit der Bezeichnung von Canyon: Steuersatz FSA No. 55-2 oben und unten 1 1/8 Zoll


----------



## der-tick.de (30. September 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Oumann vielen Dank!
> Solangsam bin ich mit Canyon nervlich am Ende.
> 
> Ich bekomme den Steuersatz mit der Bezeichnung von Canyon: Steuersatz FSA No. 55-2 oben und unten 1 1/8 Zoll


Da fällt mir nur die Story zu meiner Rear-Maxle Achse ein... 
Hatte mal nen Torque 2009er Rahmen im Outlet bestellt und da war keine Rear-Maxle dabei.
Angerufen - gesagt das die fehlt 
1. Antwort: "Nein, die kommt mit der Federgabel zusammen"
2. Antwort: "Nein, die ist bei den Laufrädern dabei"
3. Antwort: "Nein, die ist ja nur optional, nehmen Sie doch einen Schnellspanner"
4. Antwort: "Nein, die gehört nicht zum Rahmenkit. Steht ja auch nicht in der Beschreibung, wir senden die Ihnen aber auch gern für 50 + Versand..." 
Ich habs irgendwann aufgegeben und Smubob seine gekauft.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. September 2011)

weiß jemand, welchen minimal durchmesser im steurrohr das torque fr hat?

also die schale oben scheint ja 44 mm - also semiintegriert zu sein. gibt es vom durchmesser darunter noch eine abstufung, die dünner las 44mm ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Steht so auf der Page.


Wo?


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Oktober 2011)

G.Heim schrieb:


> @JoeJackson,
> dann muss ich einem Ulmer mal antworten.
> Mit dem aktuellen Torque kannst du sehr wohl Touren fahren. Auch mal 2500 Höhenmeter, z.B. auf den Altissimo.
> Bei den kleineren Rahmen ist der Sitzwinkel hinreichend steil. Große  Personen treten bei weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze etwas von hinten.  Hier hilft Sattel vorschieben oder/und Gabel Gabel absenken.
> ...



14 kg?? Welche Teile hast du gewechselt um auf 14 kg zu kommen?

Ich hab mit 2x Fat Albert + NukeProof MagTi Pedal immerhin 14,5 kg am Vertride...?


----------



## Xplosion51 (1. Oktober 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wo?



Das tat es 2010 noch.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 14 kg?? Welche Teile hast du gewechselt um auf 14 kg zu kommen?
> 
> Ich hab mit 2x Fat Albert + NukeProof MagTi Pedal immerhin 14,5 kg am Vertride...?


mit 1600g lrs und carbon stütze+lenker evtl. realistisch.

Ich bin mit meinem ES bei 14,9 oder bisserl drunter. Ich fahre 1x9 also schon mal 450g für kettenblätter und umwerfer weg. Gabel ist eine 160er VAN RC2. Laufräder wiegen bei mir warscheinlich 2200g... reifen, 2x Freeride Mary (2.35)

Die 180er talas, ist auch kein leichtgewicht, da ist eine lyrik (auf 180mm umgebaut) def. leichter und funktioniert besser

also 13kg halte ich für schwer realisierbar. mich würden da mal die teile listen intressieren.


----------



## xander_v (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte meins mal bei 14,6kg aber lenker, sattel und stütze aus carbon.
die totem war dann auch auf luft umgebaut.
mittlerweile wiegts aber wieder 2kg mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. Oktober 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wo?



Hab den Überblick verloren. Geht's immer noch um die Adapter und die 200/203er Scheiben?

Ich habe eins der ersten 2011er Torques und Anfang des Jahres mit einem Canyon-Techniker telefoniert, weil ich einen PM7"->PM8" Adapter von Canyon wollte. Hatte von der Elixir auf die Saint Bremse gewechselt und fand meine provisorische Unterlegscheibenkonstruktion doof.

Der Mitarbeiter wirkte sehr kompetent 
Sinngemäß war die Aussage so: Getestet haben sie den Rahmen nur mit 200er Scheibe und dem dazugehörigen Avid-Adapter mit dem Avid-Unterlegscheibengedöns. Dieser Adapter passt natürlich nicht für andere Bremsen. Canyon bietet keine eigenen Adapter PM7 auf PM8 an, obwohl sie sich die unübliche Aufnahme ausgedacht haben. Problem bekannt. Es gäbe auch nichts dafür zu kaufen. Meine Unterlegscheibenkonstruktion war auch sein Vorschlag: ein normaler PM6 auf PM7 Adapter (Adapter für 180mm Scheiben) und Unterlegscheiben. *Dabei aber keinesfalls die normalen Schrauben verwenden, sondern längere kaufen, die mindestens noch 1cm in den Rahmen/180er-Adapter gehen. Beide Seiten gleich erhöhen, um nichts zu verkanten!!! *(Da aber nur ca. 2 mm ausgeglichen werden, ist's nicht so kritisch. Hängt vom Winkel des Adapters ab. Halt die Einschraubtiefe überprüfen und gut ist's.)
Wurde so abgesegnet, auch wenn die Tests nur mit dem Avid-Ding gemacht worden sind. Andere Belastungen seien nicht zu erwarten und der Torque Rahmen wäre robust ausgelegt...



Später habe ich dann bei Bike-Components den *passenden Magura Nr 26 Adapter* zufällig gefunden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Oumann vielen Dank!
> Solangsam bin ich mit Canyon nervlich am Ende.


Logger bleiwe! Notfalls mit Federweiße nochhelfe... 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich habs irgendwann aufgegeben und Smubob seine gekauft.


Zum Glück hab ich meine da grad rausgeworfen  Aber die "Infos" der Canyon Leute zu dem Thema waren echt der Hammer...


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hatte sowas schonmal Jemand? 

Das Bike wurde im August gekauft und hat 5 Waldautobahnenausfahrten drauf.

War jetzt eine Woche bei Canyon , aber da wurde kein Knacken festgestellt ????

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXOlUcOtndw"]IMG_0909.MOV      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nexic (2. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hatte sowas schonmal Jemand?
> 
> Das Bike wurde im August gekauft und hat 5 Waldautobahnenausfahrten drauf.
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!
Dasselbe Problem hatte hier schon mal jemand.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510103

Am besten du gehst so vor wie ch40s, Dämpfer und Sattelstüze raus und schauen ob man das Knacken am nackten Rahmen feststellen kann (siehe 2. Video). 
Dann ist das Problem schonmal eingerenzt.


----------



## cos75 (2. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Oktober 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> weiß jemand, welchen minimal durchmesser im steurrohr das torque fr hat?
> 
> also die schale oben scheint ja 44 mm - also semiintegriert zu sein. gibt es vom durchmesser darunter noch eine abstufung, die dünner las 44mm ist?





kann mir da hier noch wer helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreFroggy (2. Oktober 2011)

Gleich nach Stromberg!


Ich grüße euch und einen schönen Sonntag.
Der Frosch.


----------



## xander_v (2. Oktober 2011)

Das knacken ist ja relativ heftig.
bei mir war es weniger laut und im stehen kaum zu erzeugen.
erst das einspannen wie bei ch40s hat das knacken zum vorschein gebracht.
bei ihm hatte canyon das ganze mit hohlraumversiegelung beseitigt.
Ich habe es dann bei mir selber ohne einschicken gelöst.
dein knacken scheint aber lauter und anders zu sein.
schon alle lager etc. nachgezogen?


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sogar sehr laut, verstehe nicht wie Canyon dass nicht feststellen konnte.

Hab grade nochmal zusammen mit einen Freund geschaut, das Geräusch kommt anscheinend aus der Ecke der unteren Aufhängung/Achse des Hinterbaus.

Wie gesagt, das Bike ist 5 Wochen alt...


----------



## xander_v (2. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat es nach ca. neun monaten angefangen.
Ich würde alle lager kontrollieren und wenn mix passiert den rahmen nackt checken.
oftmals kommen die geräusche von einer anderen ecke als man sie hört.


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber mal ehrlich, das Bike ist neu und da will man nur fahren und nicht Fehler suchen. 
I h hab's doch schon zu Canyon gebracht. Die hatten eine Woche Zeit zu suchen und nichts ändert sich. Wie oft muss ich da noch hin ?


----------



## xander_v (2. Oktober 2011)

ein neues rad sollte eigentlich ohne mucken laufen.
das problem mit dem knacken scheint aber ab und an mal aufzutreten.
bist hier nicht der einzige damit.
obwohl es komisch ist das canyon nix von dem knacken bemerkt haben will,
du hast das rad doch im bikeguard und komplett eingesendet, oder?
und man kann das knacken in deinem fall ja sehr leicht erzeugen.

vieleicht ist auch einfach nur was schief gelaufen.


----------



## harni (2. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hatte sowas schonmal Jemand?
> 
> Das Bike wurde im August gekauft und hat 5 Waldautobahnenausfahrten drauf.
> 
> ...



Servus,
habe ähnliches Knacken bei einem 5 Tage alten 2011er Dropzone. Knackt aber lange nicht so heftig wie bei Dir - bisher 2 Touren mit ca. 1500Hm und 60km. Bei mir ist es die Hauptschraube des Rocker Arm (Wippe) am Drehpunkt im Unterrohr. Wenn ich die mit einem 5er Inbus Nachziehe und auf der Gegenseite mit einem 4er Inbus festhalte, hab ich genau das Geräusch. drehmoment habe ich 12-14Nm gefunden - richtig?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung des Lagers in der Wippe, bzw. eine Beschreibung wie ich das Teil zerlege? Einschicken hab ich keine Lust. Bin technisch versiert und schraube seit über 20 Jahren.
Was muss man bei den Kappen des Sag Indikator beachten (die mit den 2 Bohrungen wo man mit einem Stiftschlüssel eingreift). Oder einfach die Achse nach rechts rausschrauben?

Dämpfer und HInterbauschrauben und die 2 kleinen Schrauben die die Wippe zusammenhalten raus, oder?
Über Tipps und Bilder würd ich mich freuen.
Gruß

harni


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> ein neues rad sollte eigentlich ohne mucken laufen.
> das problem mit dem knacken scheint aber ab und an mal aufzutreten.
> bist hier nicht der einzige damit.
> obwohl es komisch ist das canyon nix von dem knacken bemerkt haben will,
> ...



Ich hab das Bike persönlich zu Canyon gebracht. Vorher habe ich mehrmals mit denen telefoniert. Man sagte mir im Vorfeld zB dass ich mal die Wippe auseinanderbauen kann und alles neu einfetten. Hatte die Wippe ab, alle Lager raus , alles neu gefettet. Nix war.
Dann habe ich erneut mit immer der gleichen Person gesprochen und man versicherte mir, dass man es finden würde und das manchmal sogar Bikes längere Zeit gefahren werden zB in dem ein Mitarbeiter es mit nach Hause nimmt und testet. Ich habe das alles bis ins Detail mit Canyon besprochen, und alles nochmal als ich das Rad abgegeben habe.
Als ich mein Rad dann jetzt am Freitag abholte sagte man mir, dass das Knacken weg sei. Bei der Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz war auch nichts zu hören, aber es tritt auch immer erst nach einer Weile auf, speziell wenn der Dämpfer schnell arbeiten muss. Aber auch das hatte ich alles vorher erwähnt.


----------



## xander_v (2. Oktober 2011)

haben sie dir denn gesagt was am rad gemacht wurde?


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

harni schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe ähnliches Knacken bei einem 5 Tage alten 2011er Dropzone. Knackt aber lange nicht soheftig - bisher 2 Touren mit ca. 1500Hm und 60km. Bei mir ist es die Hauptschraube des Rocker Arm (Wippe) am Drehpunkt im Unterrohr. Wenn ich die mit einem 5er Inbus Nachziehe und auf der Gegenseite mit einem 4er Inbus festhalte, hab ich genau das Geräusch.
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung des Lagers in der Wippe, bzw. eine Beschreibung wie ich das Teil zerlege? Einschicken hab ich keine Lust. Bin technisch versiert und schraube seit über 20 Jahren.
> Was muss man bei den Kappen des Sag Indikator beachten (die mit den 2 Bohrungen wo man mit einem Stiftschlüssel eingreift). Oder einfach die Achse nach rechts rausschrauben?
> ...



Wie bereits beschrieben habe ich alles auseinandergebaut, ist nicht schwierig. Wenn Du möchtest gib mir per PN Deine Nummer. dann rufe ich Dich an deswegen.

Wenn ich die Hauptachse der Wippe beidseitig soweit löse, dass die Seite mit dem Kugelllager halb heraussteht, dann ist das Knacken weg! (aber auch das sagte ich Canyon.......)

Womit es ja eigentlich doch nicht das Lager des Hinterbaus sein kann...


Vielleicht kann hier ein mitlesender Canyon-Mitarbeiter mal einen Vorschlag machen und mir sagen wie oft man zu Canyon fahren muss, damit ein neues Bike funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> haben sie dir denn gesagt was am rad gemacht wurde?



Die Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass das Knacken behoben wurde und auf dem Schein, den man bei Abholung bekommt stand nur, dass mehrere Mitarbeiter beim Fahren kein Knacken gehört hätten.

Vielleicht bilde ich mir das ja auch nur ein und das Video ist gefaked und die Fussgänger an denen ich knackend vorbeifahre gucken nur so komisch weil ich so lustig ausschaue


----------



## smithi80 (2. Oktober 2011)

mein Alpinist knackt seit heute genau so, ich werde nächste woche wenn ich zeit habe mal schauen wo es genau herkommt aber hört sich bei mir schwer nach der Wippe an, hab heut auch noch geschafft mir den remote hebel von der reverb abzubrechen kein guter Tag, hoffe morgen in Todtnau wird es besser laufen...


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> mein Alpinist knackt seit heute genau so, ich werde nächste woche wenn ich zeit habe mal schauen wo es genau herkommt aber hört sich bei mir schwer nach der Wippe an, hab heut auch noch geschafft mir den remote hebel von der reverb abzubrechen kein guter Tag, hoffe morgen in Todtnau wird es besser laufen...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Wann hast Du Dein Torque gekauft?

Es gab ja einige Torques die zu KW 30 geplant waren und später geliefert wurden, so meins auch, wegen Problemen an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Würd mich mal interessieren, ob das damit zusammenhängt.


----------



## harni (4. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn ich die Hauptachse der Wippe beidseitig soweit löse, dass die Seite mit dem Kugelllager halb heraussteht, dann ist das Knacken weg!...


Soderla,
Hatte nun den Hinterbau bis auf das Hauptlager unten am Tretlager komplett zerlegt - etz ist es besser.
Sämtliche Lager waren für meinen Geschmack zu wenig gefettet und die Schrauben mit nur sehr wenig Kleber eingebaut.
Die Wippe wird beim Anziehen der Schrauben mit einem konischen Sitz mit der Aluachse im Unterrohr verspannt. Diese Achse war bei mir komplett trocken. Da dreht sich zwar nix aber wenn man so eine Aluachse in einem eloxierten Alukonus verspannt kann es da durchaus knarzen (Ich habe einen schwarz eloxierten Rahmen). Auf der Schraube war auch kaum Kleber - dadurch hat sie sich wahrscheinlich schon nach kurzer Zeit gelöst und dann knarzt es. Ich hatte beim Nachziehen der Schraube schon genau das Knackgeräusch.
An der Wippe ist etz Ruhe. Die kleinen Stahlhülsen im Horstlinklager habe ich auch mit Fett eingesetzt. Als ich alles Offen hatte und an der Kettenstrebe seitlich gewackelt habe, kamen auch Knackgeräusche aus dem Hauptschwingenlager unten am Tretlager.
Da es schon spät war, und ich zu faul war die Hammerschmidt auch noch abzubauen, hab ich das erstmal nur mit Kriechöl behandelt - das is aber keine Dauerlösung.
Habe alle Schrauben mit Loctite mittelfest eingebaut und mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen (Hauptlager der Wippe im Unterrohr 14Nm - der Rest steht auf den jeweiligen Lagern).
Hatte leider keinen Foto zur Hand. Bei steilen Rampen knistert es jetzt noch leicht, aber das war vorher auch schon. Kasette hatte ich auch demontiert und nochmal gefettet. Die bei mir verbaute SLX Kasette hat keinen Spider u gehört eigentlich nicht auf einen Alufreilauf, da sich die Ritzel stark eingraben. Habe daher nun eine XT Kasette mit Spider verbaut.
Werde morgen nochmal ne Tour machen u berichten.



sundawn77 schrieb:


> ...
> Wann hast Du Dein Torque gekauft?
> 
> Es gab ja einige Torques die zu KW 30 geplant waren und später geliefert wurden, so meins auch, wegen Problemen an der Dämpferaufnahme.
> Würd mich mal interessieren, ob das damit zusammenhängt.



meines wurde letzte Woche KW40? ausgeliefert.

Gruß

harni


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe da auch ein Problem:

An mein Torque ES7 (von 2009) habe ich gleich nach dem Kauf einen Kettenspanner von Blackspire dran geschraubt, anstelle des großen Kettenblatt's.
Das ging nur, indem ich unter die Kurbel einen weiteren Distanzring eingebaut habe, denn ohne diesen hat das kleine Kettenblatt an den Schrauben des Kettenspanners gehangen.

Damit bin ich nun zwei Mal den Sommer durch gefahren (Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit), und es war höchste Zeit für neue Antriebsteile,
außerdem war eins der Lager am Dämpfer auch fällig.
Leider kriege ich nun den Umwerfer (ich hasse E-Type) nicht mehr eingestellt, weil das mittlere/große Kettenblatt zu weit außen sitzt.
Sämtliche Versuche, die Distanzringe, und/oder das mitgelieferte Klemmblech in verschiedensten Variationen ein zu bauen schlugen fehl.
Vorher hat das irgendwie mit mehr Spannung auf dem Zug funktioniert, was regelmäßige Zugrisse und Schaltgriff-Sprengungen bewirkte.

Nun stehe ich vor folgenden Fragen:
Muss ich auf die Kettenführung verzichten?
Muss ich mir eine neue kaufen - wenn ja welche?
Und vor allem: Was soll der M.I.S.T.?!!!  
(ansonsten bin ich von den Detaillösungen bei dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis absolut begeistert! )

Die Kombination mit einem klassischen Bashguard+Kettenspanner mit zwei Kettenblättern fahren fast alle meiner Bike-Kollegen,
meist am Hardtail und am Fully - Probleme hatten alle, die einen E-Type Umwerfer benutzen (müssen).

HILFEEE!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch ein Problem:
> 
> An mein Torque ES7 (von 2009) habe ich gleich nach dem Kauf einen Kettenspanner von Blackspire dran geschraubt, anstelle des großen Kettenblatt's.
> Das ging nur, indem ich unter die Kurbel einen weiteren Distanzring eingebaut habe, denn ohne diesen hat das kleine Kettenblatt an den Schrauben des Kettenspanners gehangen.
> ...


Komt mir arg bekannt vor, von meinem Torque FR 2009. 
Hättest mal am Sonntag mit mir drüber geredet... 

Hier meine Lösung, da ist ein Spacer unterm Tretlager. Und ja, die Schrauben sind nachgesenkt, die obere ISCG Aufnahme ist abgeflext! 






Dann hatte ich auch kein Problem mit dem E-Type Umwerfer. 
Wenn du den E-Type noch unter der Kurbel hast, gibts nur eine Lösung, eine ZWEIG oder DREIST, oder von E-Thirteen solls auch so eine Lösung geben. (Bin aber gerade zu faul zum selbst suchen)


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Neenee, die E-Type Befestigung sieht genau so aus.
Bin ich der Einzige, der der Meinung ist, dass sowas ohne Flex und Bohrer passen muss??? 

Auch Dieter musste die große Flex ansetzen - dabei verliert das Bike ja auch noch an Gewicht... 

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du hier als erster antwortest... 

PS: Am Sonntag hattest du keine Bilder davon dabei.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Neenee, die E-Type Befestigung sieht genau so aus.
> Bin ich der Einzige, der der Meinung ist, dass sowas ohne Flex und Bohrer passen muss???
> 
> Auch Dieter musste die große Flex ansetzen - dabei verliert das Bike ja auch noch an Gewicht...
> ...


Ach ja...
Ohne Basteln gehts! 
http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_06
Der CANYON CHAINGUIDE kanns ja!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich als Bestandskunde auch den "Sparpreis" kriege,
denn ohne das Teil ist die fachgerechte Installation einer Kettenführung nicht möglich.
Meines Erachtens ein Konstruktionsfehler, der nun über den Verkauf von Zubehör wieder
schön auf den Kunden abgewickelt wird.
Knappe 40,- Euro für ein Stück Alublech mit Löchern und einer Gummirolle dran =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich als Bestandskunde auch den "Sparpreis" kriege,
> denn ohne das Teil ist die fachgerechte Installation einer Kettenführung nicht möglich.
> Meines Erachtens ein Konstruktionsfehler, der nun über den Verkauf von Zubehör wieder
> schön auf den Kunden abgewickelt wird.
> Knappe 40,- Euro für ein Stück Alublech mit Löchern und einer Gummirolle dran =


Ist doch aber normal... Leider... 
Dafür ist das Canyon Teil um einiges Leichter als die Teile von der Konkurenz!


----------



## xander_v (4. Oktober 2011)

Sparpreis bekommst du nur wenn du das rad in den letzten 30tagen bekommen hast.
war bei mir auch so, habe mir dann eie von kuka aus carbon bestellt.
leichter und günstiger


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

es geht um die 2012er torques:

ich bin zu zeit auf der suche nach einem rahmen-gabel-set mit 160-170mm federweg.
die neuen torques würden da ziemlich gut passen.

meint ihr dass es sinn macht, sich ein komplettrad zu kaufen und alles bis auf rahmen und gabel und dämpfer wieder zu verkaufen oder lieber gleich ein rahmenset?

wo wird man günstiger wegkommen? und bei welchem torque holt man am ehesten das meiste raus beim teileverkauf?

gruß


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

Günstiger kriegst du so ein Bike nur mit Abstrichen, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist unschlagbar!
Du wärst nicht der Erste, der ein Komplettrad kauft, und dann komplett umbaut;
evtl. kriegst du so sogar das Geld für den Wunschaufbau zusammen... 

PS: Je hochwertiger die Komponenten, desto höher sollte die Differenz zwischen Komplettrad
und Individualaufbau sein - aber das musst du schon selbst vergleichen/durchrechnen.

PPS:
Stinger als Klemm-Version ist bestellt, kostet auch 30,- und macht mir weniger Aufwand...


----------



## monkey10 (5. Oktober 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> es geht um die 2012er torques:
> 
> ich bin zu zeit auf der suche nach einem rahmen-gabel-set mit 160-170mm federweg.
> die neuen torques würden da ziemlich gut passen.



tja, da muss ich dich enttäuschen. auch die 2012er torques haben IMHO 180-200m FW



benzinkanister schrieb:


> meint ihr dass es sinn macht, sich ein komplettrad zu kaufen und alles bis auf rahmen und gabel und dämpfer wieder zu verkaufen oder lieber gleich ein rahmenset?
> 
> wo wird man günstiger wegkommen? und bei welchem torque holt man am ehesten das meiste raus beim teileverkauf?



warte.. ich hole mir schnell 2-3 espresso und einen taschenrechner, setze mich vor den computer und erkundige mich für dich über die günstigsten preise der teile in online-shops, die verkaufspreise im bikemarkt/ebay/willhaben... evaluiere deine geduld und dein verkaufsgeschick - sowie deine urteilskraft und willen beim kauf von gebrauchten/neuwertigen teilen im bikemarkt/ebay/willhaben etc...

kann sich nur um stunden od. tage handeln um das seriös abzuschätzen

aber halt - warum machst das nicht einfach du selbst

nyx für ungut!

LG


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> es geht um die 2012er torques:
> 
> ...



Also ein Komplettrad kaufen und Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker und Schaltung verkaufen um andre dranzubauen? 
Das macht man doch sowieso mit vielen Anbauteilen, je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel?

Grundsätzlich kann man bei allen Teilen, die man verkauft bekommt (wenn!), davon ausgehen, dass sie so um die 50% der UVP erzielen - sind ja nicht neu, ggfs. OEM Version, kein Händler verlangt UVP usw usf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (5. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> tja, da muss ich dich enttäuschen. auch die 2012er torques haben IMHO 180-200m FW



dachte das wär nur bei den frx so. aber tourentauglich sollte das mit 180mm und ner lyrik an der front definitv sein.




monkey10 schrieb:


> aber halt - warum machst das nicht einfach du selbst
> 
> nyx für ungut!
> 
> LG



mist, um ein haar hätts funktioniert 
ja das würde ich natürlich machen, ging mir nur um eine grobe abschätzung. 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also ein Komplettrad kaufen und Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker und Schaltung verkaufen um andre dranzubauen?
> Das macht man doch sowieso mit vielen Anbauteilen, je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel?
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann man bei allen Teilen, die man verkauft bekommt (wenn!), davon ausgehen, dass sie so um die 50% der UVP erzielen - sind ja nicht neu, ggfs. OEM Version, kein Händler verlangt UVP usw usf..





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Günstiger kriegst du so ein Bike nur mit Abstrichen, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist unschlagbar!
> Du wärst nicht der Erste, der ein Komplettrad kauft, und dann komplett umbaut;
> evtl. kriegst du so sogar das Geld für den Wunschaufbau zusammen...



ich habe eigentlich alle anbauteile bis auf gabel rahmen und dämpfer.
und die teile die verkauft würden wären ja neuwertig. nur mit der garantie sieht es warscheinlich nicht so rosig aus, was den vk preis wieder senkt.



el Zimbo schrieb:


> PS: Je hochwertiger die Komponenten, desto höher sollte die Differenz zwischen Komplettrad
> und Individualaufbau sein



wird das pl-verhältnis bei canyon mit steigender "qualität" der ausstattung denn besser? kann man da generell eine aussage treffen ohne viel recherche und rechnerei?

gruß

ps: der user kuka.berlin hat eine zeit lang halterplatten für kefüs aus CFK nach maß angeboten...
     musste bei mir auch ein wenig die köpfe der kettenblattschrauben abschleifen, damit nichts mehr geschliffen hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wird das pl-verhältnis bei canyon mit steigender "qualität" der ausstattung denn besser? kann man da generell eine aussage treffen ohne viel recherche und rechnerei?
> 
> gruß...



Na klar, desto teurer das Torque, desto besser der Rahmen  

- deswegen unbedingt das teuerste kaufen, da sind die Anbauteile dann echte Schnäppchen.


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Oktober 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> wird das pl-verhältnis bei canyon mit steigender "qualität" der ausstattung denn besser? kann man da generell eine aussage treffen ohne viel recherche und rechnerei?





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na klar, desto teurer das Torque, desto besser der Rahmen
> 
> - deswegen unbedingt das teuerste kaufen, da sind die Anbauteile dann echte Schnäppchen.



achso 

danke euch für die antworten. schüss


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> wird das pl-verhältnis bei canyon mit steigender "qualität" der ausstattung denn besser? kann man da generell eine aussage treffen ohne viel recherche und rechnerei?


Ja, ziemlich simpel... Du solltest das Torque nehmen, das die Gabel und den Dämpfer dran hat, der dir am meisten zusagt! 
Beachte das die Fox-Gabeln am Torque FR alle auf 170mm getravelt sind! 

Aber wenn ich einmal so drüber schaue ist die Frage eh nur noch welche Rahmengröße du brauchst... Wenn L OK wäre, kannst noch das Vertride nehmen, ansonsten gibts nur noch das Dropzone (In allen Größen). Also ist die Frage echt nicht schwer! 
Ich kann irgendwie ein wenig den Sarkasmus der anderen verstehen angesichts dieser sehr schnell zu eroierenden Infos...


----------



## benithedog (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
ich brauche Fahrwerkshilfe bei meinem 2006er Torque, bin da leider noch sehr unerfahren.
Bin mit dem DHX AIR 5.0 sehr unzufrieden, da ich in letzter Zeit viel im Bikepark war hatte ich arge probleme damit: 
Um ihn vor Durchschlag zu sichern musste ich ihn sehr straff abstimmen, wenn ich ihn ordentlich (30% SAG) eingestellt habe haut er meist beim einfedern vor einem Table durch manchmal auch bei Landungen aber meistens eher davor. 
Um das zu verhindern musste ich das Ding aber so straff machend das ich fast ein Hardtail hatte und manchmal hat das Hinterteil dann zum Hüpfen geneigt also absoluter Mist. 







1. wofür genau ist diese AllMountain Travel verstellung gut und wie funktioniert sie?

2.Soll ich mir direkt einen Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder holen, oder kann man den DHX AIR so einstellen das ich damit zufrieden bin?

3.Habe eine Einbaulänge von 222 gemessen oder kann man dieses Allmountain Travel Teil ausbauen und noch längere Dämpfer einbauen ,könnte mir da sogar was bauen da ich Werkzeugmacher bin, die Frage ist bringts was mehr Federweg zu haben?

(Habe vorne eine FOX Talas RC2 160mm)

DANKE 

Benni


----------



## cos75 (6. Oktober 2011)

Das 2006er Torque hat leider eine total verhuntze Kinematik. Mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer wird dir der Dämpfer noch früher druchschlagen. Kurieren kannst du das nur mit einem sehr progressiven Luftdämpfer, wie z.B. dem Rock Shox Pearl. Bei deinem DHX könntest du noch die Luftkammer verkleinern, aber das wird in diesem Fall immer noch nicht progressiv genug sein.


----------



## benithedog (6. Oktober 2011)

Es ist übrigens ein Torque 2, da sollte das Problem doch beseitigt sein oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## cos75 (6. Oktober 2011)

Das Torque 1, 2, oder 3 aus 2006 haben alle das gleiche Problem. Such mal nach Torque und Pearl hier im Forum und die wirst eine Menge finden.


----------



## RolfK (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen

möchte gern bei meinem 2011'er Trailflow den DHX Air austauschen, hab zwar die Luftkammer verkleinert, aber es gefällt mir immer noch nicht richtig. Wenn ich das wegsacken verhindern will, muss ich ihn immer noch zu hart aufpumpen und es passt somit immer noch nicht harmonisch zur Float vorn.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Luftdämpfer da empfehlenswert ist? Vivid Air oder sonstiges in der Richtung?! Er sollte auf jeden Fall auch tourentauglich sein, eventuell Plattform?!. Welche Buchsen bräuchte ich und z.B. welches Tune beim Vivid für 100kg Fahrergewicht in voller Montour?

Danke für Eure Mühe und Gruß, Rolf


----------



## smithi80 (6. Oktober 2011)

hab den DHX AIR auch rausgeschmissen und ihn durch nen manitou isx6 getauscht (gabs mal recht günstig bei chainreactioncycles) er funkrioniert auf jeden fall besser rauscht zumindest nicht so schnell durch wie der dhx smubob hat den vivid air drin scheintg auch ganz zufrieden zu sein soll auch bergauf was taugen, ansonsten anfang dieses jahres bringt ja cane creek ihren Luftdämpfer raus, der soll auch super sein laut den tests Tune ist so viel ich weiss B, Buchse 22,2X8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> möchte gern bei meinem 2011'er Trailflow den DHX Air austauschen, hab zwar die Luftkammer verkleinert, aber es gefällt mir immer noch nicht richtig.



Zwei Punkte interessieren mich:

*1. Was hast du für eine Veränderung der Performance durch die Verkleinerung der (Haupt-)Luftkammer bemerkt?* Laut RockyRider66 sollte sich dadurch:



> ...mehr Endprogression bei sensiblem Ansprechverhalten kannst du folgendermaßen leicht erreichen:
> 
> AGB Druck min
> AGB Volumen nach belieben
> ...



Hast du probiert nach Verkleinerung der Hauptkammer mit weniger Druck zu fahren? Ist ja alles sehr theoretisch bzw hängt auch von der Kinematik des Hinterbaus des jeweiligen Bikes zusammen. Kannst du diese Aussage in irgendeiner Weise bestätigen bzw einfach deine ErFAHRung posten.

Wieviel SAG fährst du bzw gefällt dir das Versacken des DHX Air nur beim Uphill nicht, oder auch bergab? 

Selbst fahre ich 35% SAG (im Stehen in der Ebene gemessen), bergauf versackt der Dämpfer im Steilen schon mal auf 40-45%. Habe aber kein Problem damit (800-2000hm Uphill). Gut, wenns mühsam wird und lange Aufstiege sind, dann versenke ich die Gabel (Talas 170 auf 130) und schalte das Propedal ein.


*2. Hast du es geschafft die obere Dämpferaufnahme zu lösen?* Bei mir hat selbst ein Profi mit Spezialwerkzeug und Föhn die Finger davon gelassen. Würde das an deiner Stelle probieren, bevor du dir einen Dämpfer kaufst. Denn ich würde jetzt noch nicht ein paar Wochen auf das Bike verzichten wollen, was durchaus passieren kann, wenn man es zu Canyon schickt.

Selbst finde ich den DHX Air auf Touren und gelegentlichen Bikepark-Ausflügen ganz akzeptabel. Wobei ich gerne mal den gleichen Rahmen mit Stahlfederdämpfer (Vivid od. CCDB) od. Vivid Air testen würde. 

Im Bikepark wäre manchmal eine andere Gabel fein. Aber ebenso hätte ich dort dann auch gern einen längeren Radstand, flacheren LW und tiefere Front... Aber gut, ein tourentaugliches Tork mit einem reinrassigen DHler zu vergleichen ist vielleicht doch etwas unfair

LG


----------



## RolfK (6. Oktober 2011)

Also die Veränderung durch verkleinern der Luftkammer kann ich so wiedergeben wie oben beschrieben, aber ich muss ihn immer noch zu hart aufpumpen. Im Park ist der Dämpfer ok und funzt gut, aber im Uphill bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Und noch mehr verkleinern kann ich die Luftkammer nicht, ist schon mächtig voll durch 2 Plastikstreifen. Hab das Tune auch in 2 Schritten durchgeführt und es war jedesmal eine Besserung wahrzunehmen, aber mehr geht halt nicht mehr rein.
Den Dämpfer hatte ich schon 3mal draußen und es ging ohne Probleme. Das Übel mit der krummen Schraube hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Also die Veränderung durch verkleinern der Luftkammer kann ich so wiedergeben wie oben beschrieben, aber ich muss ihn immer noch zu hart aufpumpen. Im Park ist der Dämpfer ok und funzt gut, aber im Uphill bin ich noch nicht zufrieden.



danke für die schnelle antwort. nachdem du im park zufrieden bist, aber nicht beim uphill, nehme ich an, dass du ihn wegen uphill so hart aufpumpen musst.  

trotzdem interessiert mich noch:

- wieviel SAG fährst du (bikepark / touren)?
- AGB-Volumen?
- AGB-Druck?

letzteres wirkt sich ja auch auf das Propedal aus. bzw könntest du ja mit spanngurt fahren, falls du bei deinen touren längere anstiegen hast (weniger gewicht über dem HR, dadurch weniger versacken und bessere uphill-fähigkeit). aber das war ja eigentlich nicht das thema...


----------



## RolfK (6. Oktober 2011)

Im Park liege ich bei deinen Werten und das passt wirklich gut. Bei Touren hätte ich gern 25%, aber um den Dämpfer da hinzubekommen, muss ich ihn zu hart machen.

Druck Hauptkammer: 14,5bar im Park und 16,5 auf Tour
Druck AGB: 10bar und großes Volumen


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Druck Hauptkammer: 14,5bar im Park und 16,5 auf Tour



na, das ist natürlich schon ordentlich viel druck. ich fahre in der hauptkammer bei fahrfertigen 90-92kg für touren 11bar und im park 10,5bar. wieviel wiegst du denn?

der druck im AGB ist etwa gleich (+5psi bei größten volumen), jedoch hab ich danach das volumen etwas verkleinert (1/3 zu).


----------



## harni (6. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
Hab nen Vivid Air in einem 2011er Torque Dropzone. Druck bei 77Kg kann ich Dir aus dem Kopf nicht sagen aber ca. 35% Sag gehen selbst bei Touren mit längeren Steigungen über 20% mit Totem ohne Absenkung sehr gut! Bin eine Tour mit 1200Hm und eine mit 1600Hm gefahren. Ich war total positiv überrascht von den Klettereigenschaften! Mit Hammerschmidt habe ich keinen spürbaren Antriebseinfluss und Wegsacken tut er auch nicht! 

Dafür knarzt das Hauptlager wieder! :-( Muss ich wohl doch mal zerlegen.

Gruß
harni


----------



## RolfK (6. Oktober 2011)

Mit Rucksack und allem bring ich so ca. 105kg auf die Waage.

Mit dem Vivid hört sich gut an, vielleicht besorg ich mal einen zum testen. Welche Buchsen sind beim Vivid und 11'er Torque nötig?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. Oktober 2011)

Satte raus---> knacken weg Sattelstange fetten. Knacken immer noch da Sattelklemmung fetten (die zwei halterungen am Sattel)

Ansonsten war bei mir durch den Staub auf den Kies Strecken in den Alpen Dreck in den Steuerkopf gekommen. Einfach mal gabel raus, neu fetten, wieder rein und hoffen das es weg ist.

vg

Edit:
Ohhh paar Seiten nicht gelesen, Problem offensichtlich geklärt....


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2011)

Also den Fox DHX AIR hab ich genau deswegen nie gehabt. 
Vivid Air funzt gut! (Hab das Dropzone) 

Den Roco Air TST kann man auch gut benutzen (Hab ich an meienr Uzzi) und die recht günstigen Manitou Evolver. Gerade den 6 Way kann man wirklich auf jedes Rad passend bekommen! (Hab ich am alten Torque und hatte ich am Canyon Judge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (6. Oktober 2011)

harni schrieb:


> Dafür knarzt das Hauptlager wieder! :-( Muss ich wohl doch mal zerlegen.
> 
> Gruß
> harni



Das scheint ein Problem der zuletzt gebauten Torques zu sein.
Hab vorher noch nicht wirklich davon gehört.

Mein Liefertermin war eigentlich zu KW30 geplant, ausgeliefert wurde es jedoch erst 4 Wochen später. Man sagte mir damals, dass es Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme gab. Ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass der Fehler eventuell daher rührt.
Bin echt gespannt ob Canyon dass beheben kann, ansonsten werde ich das Bike wandeln. Mit dem Knarzen möchte ich auf Dauer nicht leben.
Einmal war es ja jetzt schon deswegen in Rep. - ohne Erfolg.


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hier ein bisschen Werbung in eurem Interesse:

Kauft meinen Push DHX Coil von TF Tuned für das 2010/11er Torque. Spitzenperformance für Fahrer zwischen 70 und 80kg fahrfertig.
KAUF MICH
Ich habe mich leider vom Torque getrennt, da ich für Touren auf weniger Federweg und Park auf flachere Geo umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. Oktober 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hier ein bisschen Werbung in eurem Interesse:
> 
> Kauft meinen Push DHX Coil von TF Tuned für das 2010/11er Torque. Spitzenperformance für Fahrer zwischen 70 und 80kg fahrfertig.
> KAUF MICH
> Ich habe mich leider vom Torque getrennt, da ich für Touren auf weniger Federweg und Park auf flachere Geo umgestiegen bin.



Du schreibst 250er Feder für 70-80kg. Ich wiege auch 75kg, habe ein 2011er Torque (L) und momentan einen Revox mit 350 Titanfeder. Feder war dazu und ist natürlich viel zu hart. Habe mir mit Linkage ausgerechnet, dass ich eine 300er bräuchte.
Jetzt schreibst du 250er?!? Der Feder dürfte es doch egal sein, ob sie im Fox oder Manitou steckt? Ist mein erster Stahlfederdämpfer und ich habe davon keine Ahnung. Will nicht noch eine teure unnütze Feder rumliegen haben. Ist meine Rechnung (300er für den Revox) falsch oder hängt die benötigte Federhärte auch vom Dämpfer ab???
Danke!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Du schreibst 250er Feder für 70-80kg. Ich wiege auch 75kg, habe ein 2011er Torque (L) und momentan einen Revox mit 350 Titanfeder. Feder war dazu und ist natürlich viel zu hart. Habe mir mit Linkage ausgerechnet, dass ich eine 300er bräuchte.
> Jetzt schreibst du 250er?!? Der Feder dürfte es doch egal sein, ob sie im Fox oder Manitou steckt? Ist mein erster Stahlfederdämpfer und ich habe davon keine Ahnung. Will nicht noch eine teure unnütze Feder rumliegen haben. Ist meine Rechnung (300er für den Revox) falsch oder hängt die benötigte Federhärte auch vom Dämpfer ab???
> Danke!


nur vom SAG den du fahren möchtest! Aber bedenke das es starke schwankungen gibt... 
wenn auf der Feder 300 steht, heißt es das es eine sein kann die 275lbs/inch hat bis hin zu 324lbs/inch.


----------



## christophersch (9. Oktober 2011)

Und bedenke:
Verschiedene Federhärten wirken sich, wie man schon vermuten kann, auf die Härte aus! Aber auch NUR auf die Härte (Gewicht-Einfederungsweg). Mit dem Sag hat das erstmal nicht viel zu tun! Den Sag verstellt man mit Hilfe der Low-Speed DS und der Vorspannung.


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und bedenke:
> Verschiedene Federhärten wirken sich, wie man schon vermuten kann, auf die Härte aus! Aber auch NUR auf die Härte (Gewicht-Einfederungsweg). Mit dem Sag hat das erstmal nicht viel zu tun! Den Sag verstellt man mit Hilfe der Low-Speed DS und der Vorspannung.



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und bedenke:
> Verschiedene Federhärten wirken sich, wie man schon vermuten kann, auf die Härte aus! Aber auch NUR auf die Härte (Gewicht-Einfederungsweg). Mit dem Sag hat das erstmal nicht viel zu tun! Den Sag verstellt man mit Hilfe der Low-Speed DS und der Vorspannung.



Und ich war bisher der Meinung die Härte bestimmt den Sag und wenn der Sag passt, kommt dann auch das mit dem "Gewicht-Einfederungsweg" hin. Mit der Vorspannung macht man nur die Feinanpassung des Sags. Die Druckstufe bestimmt dann Einfederweg/Geschwindigkeit. Ich glaub das dauert länger und ich lass es mir von meinem persönlichen Federwegsexperten nochmal von Anfang an erklären. 
Danke!


----------



## christophersch (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man nur die Feder ansich betrachtet, stimmt das: Federhärte bestimmt Sag. Aber innerhalb eines Dämpfers, der verschiedene Prozesse durchläuft, stimmt das nur bedingt, das ja sonst auch nichts Dämpfen, sondern nur "federn" würde. 
Zur Vorspannung: Die Vorspannung mach eine Feder NICHT härter! Sie verändert nur den Bereich, der genutzt wird. Ich versuch das mal zu erklären: Eine Feder federt in ihrem Weg sagen wir von 0% bis 100%. Wenn du die Feder vorspannst, benutzt du nachher den Bereich von sagen wir 15% bis 100%. Die "100%" sind in beiden Fällen aber gleich! (Also nicht bis z.B 110% nach verwendung der Vorspannung)
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir das ein wenig näher bringen. Ich bin selbst kein Profi, was so etwas anbelangt, also bitte verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege! 

Edit: oops, sorry. Das Gelaber meinerseits zur Vorspannung musst du als nichtig betrachten.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Edit: oops, sorry. Das Gelaber meinerseits zur Vorspannung musst du als nichtig betrachten.




Auch das mit den %!


----------



## christophersch (9. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch das mit den %!



Ne, das meine ich nach wie vor ernst! hab ich einen Denkfehler, oder wie würdest du es beschreiben?

Edit sagt: nichtig nur deshalb, weil das nicht seine Frage war.


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Oktober 2011)

@Wurzelpedaleur:
Also mit originalem DHX war die 250er Feder auch nur mit sehr hohem Piggy-Druck fahrbar, da das Teil sonst im Wiegetritt auf dem Trail fürchterlich zusammengesackt ist. Viel Druck im Piggy machte den Hinterbau natürlich unsensibel.
Bei TF-Tuned auf der HP gibt es einen Rechner für Federhärte. Der berücksichtigt schon die verschiedenen Dämpfer. Bei einem Manitou oder CCDB wird z.B. für den gleichen SAG eine weichere Feder empfohlen als bei RS oder Fox.

Zur Vorspannung würde ich das so beschreiben:
Die Feder hat einen Hub von 100%. Die Feder sollte immer etwas mehr Hub haben als der Dämpfer. Auf den Federhub bezogen, hat der Dämpfer also zum Beispiel einen Hub von 90%. Habe ich jetzt 0 Vorspannung arbeitet die Feder im Bereich von 0 bis 90%. Drehe ich 5% vom Federhub als Vorspannung rein, dann arbeitet die Feder im Bereich von 5 bis 95%. Drehe ich mehr als 10% Vorspannung rein, dann hauen gegen Federwegsende die Windungen der Feder aufeinander.
Genau gesehen, müsste man das anstatt auf den Hub aber auf die Kraftkennlinie beziehen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Oktober 2011)

Es kommt langsam. Danke euch allen!
Werde mich also noch mal genau mit dem Federhärtenberechnungsprogramm beschäftigen.


----------



## maddin80 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hat wer schon einmal einen Boss Dämpfer im Torque gehabt?


----------



## christophersch (10. Oktober 2011)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Hat wer schon einmal einen Boss Dämpfer im Torque gehabt?



foreigner hat einen im Frx. Kannst dich ja mal in den Frx 9.0 ltd Fred reinlesen. das schreibt er dazu einige Fahreindrücke. (keine Sorge, der Thread ist nicht sehr lang)


----------



## LapierreFroggy (11. Oktober 2011)

Oh MAAANNNN macht ihr euch Gedanken!!!!

Fahrt Fahrrad und findet euer Setup.

Der Frosch.


----------



## fanatikz (11. Oktober 2011)

Alpinist in L eben geordert... Yeaaaaahhhhhhh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (11. Oktober 2011)

trailflow geordert...

SL 87cm, 178, Gr. M 

... Aber die Preise leider 100-200,- teurer bei teilweise schlechterer Ausstattung, aber das Torque dafür 200-300 Gramm leichter durch den Rahmen.

MfG,

Chris !


----------



## RaceFace89 (11. Oktober 2011)

moin,
bei mir hat sich die sch...komme oder wirklich nur bei canyon?

danke!


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> trailflow geordert...
> 
> SL 87cm, 178, Gr. M
> 
> ...



Zudem hat es jetzt echte DH Schlappen! war vorher doch nicht, oder?!


----------



## PhoEnjX (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo! 

Stehe auch kurz davor mir eines dieser schmucken Trailflow zu ordern.

Allerdings mache ich mir etwas Gedanken, was die "passende" Rahmengröße und Geometrie angeht.

Canyon  bietet nicht "zuuuufällig" verstecke "Übergrößen" der Rahmen an? Wegen  meiner leidigen Meterbeine (Schrittlänge 102 cm) bei 195 cm Körpergröße  bin ich bei "L" skeptisch. *Wie seht ihr das?* Eine andere Möglichkeit  habe ich ja nicht... 

Grüße!

Sven


----------



## monkey10 (12. Oktober 2011)

PhoEnjX schrieb:


> Stehe auch kurz davor mir eines dieser schmucken Trailflow zu ordern.
> 
> Allerdings mache ich mir etwas Gedanken, was die "passende" Rahmengröße und Geometrie angeht.
> 
> Canyon  bietet nicht "zuuuufällig" verstecke "Übergrößen" der Rahmen an? Wegen  meiner leidigen Meterbeine (Schrittlänge 102 cm) bei 195 cm Körpergröße  bin ich bei "L" skeptisch. *Wie seht ihr das?* Eine andere Möglichkeit  habe ich ja nicht...



Kommt mal darauf an was du damit vorhast. Ich finde das Torque mit 192/90 schon grenzwertig kurz. Nicht beim technischen Trial/Trail und verwinkelten Spitzkehren, aber beim Uphill abseits Asphalt/Schotter und auch im Bikepark. Im Vergleich entsprechen Stack/Reach z.B. bei Trek eher 17.5" Bikes (zuletzt Rumblefish und Remedy gefahren).

Da du aber aufgrund deiner Schrittlänge einen eher kurzen Oberkörper zu haben scheinst, könnte es vielleicht passen. 

Ist auch Geschmacksache. Ich würde unbedingt probefahren und mich im Vergleich auf ein langes Enduro setzen (z.B. Spezi Enduro in L/XL)

LG


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Oktober 2011)

sorry für die Frage, aber kann mir jemand bitte mal den MTB Katalog 2011 als *.pdf bereit stellen. Canyon hat den bereits offline genommen.

Danke


----------



## motoerhead (13. Oktober 2011)

@ sundawn77 

ist das knacken schon weg? 
hatte ein ähnliches...
halte mal während du mit dem Oberkörper auf den Sattel drückst die Kettenstreben fest. 
sollte es leicht vibrieren, können es das Lager sein,das Kettenstreben und Tretlager verbindet...
Kurbel ausbauen mal alles fest ziehen(man muss von einer Seite gegen halten)

und dann mal gucken... bei mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Oktober 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> @ sundawn77
> 
> ist das knacken schon weg?
> hatte ein ähnliches...
> ...



Hi...

das Knacken ist immer noch da. 
Das Rad geht am Samstag erneut zu Canyon deswegen. 

Hab das mal probiert wie Du sagst und kann es in der Tat in der oberen Strebe fühlen, also die wo Anti-Squat-Kinematics drauf steht.
An der Stahl-Feder des Dämpfers spüre ich es auch. 

Bei Dir war es die untere Strebe, oder?


----------



## motoerhead (13. Oktober 2011)

ja ganz leicht...
erst konnte ich die schraube am lager durch drehen und ich dacht mir fu**! 
(beim durchdrehen der schraube ist das gleiche geräusch aufgetaucht) 
dann musste ich mir alles genauer ansehen und ich habe nach der demontage der kurbel gesehen, dass man die mutter auf der anderen seite gegenhalten muss. 
das habe ich dann auch getan und ez is es weg...

ich bin am samstag mal in osternohe und ich hoffe es kommt nie wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (13. Oktober 2011)

Dann halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden. 
Drücke dir die Daumen ! 

Mittlerweile hätte ich schon fast am liebsten nen neuen Rahmen. 
Das ist so mühsam immer wieder festzustellen dass alles was man macht (x-mal diverse Teile abbauen säubern , neu fetten usw) zu keinem Erfolg führt. 
Na ja, Canyon bekommt jetzt die nächste Chance.


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir hat das knacken zum Glück von alleine wieder aufgehört nach demk es ne woche rumstand, hoffe der Zustand bleibt...


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat das knacken zum Glück von alleine wieder aufgehört nach demk es ne woche rumstand, hoffe der Zustand bleibt...



hoffentlich ist das auch nach der nächsten Tour noch so


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Oktober 2011)

@Freeman_1982

Ist doch noch online: http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Oktober 2011)

richtig, habs heute morgen auch gesehen. War aber def. ein paar Tage nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja das lag daran, dass die Canyon Homepage wegen dem Release der 2012 Bikes vollkommen überlastet war weil anscheinend ganz Europa auf die Seite wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FlyingCircus (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mir das Speedzone 6.0 (2012) bestellen nur da ich laut Canyon zwischen M und L stehe [Je nach dem wenn sich die cm Angaben um 1-2cm variieren]. Kurze Info bin etwa 184cm groß und wiege je nach dem zwischen 84-86kg ohne Ausrüstung. Welche Rahmengröße wäre da empfehlenswert?


----------



## stonehill (16. Oktober 2011)

-FlyingCircus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir das Speedzone 6.0 (2012) bestellen nur da ich laut Canyon zwischen M und L stehe [Je nach dem wenn sich die cm Angaben um 1-2cm variieren]. Kurze Info bin etwa 184cm groß und wiege je nach dem zwischen 84-86kg ohne Ausrüstung. Welche Rahmengröße wäre da empfehlenswert?



Schrittlänge?


----------



## -FlyingCircus (16. Oktober 2011)

88cm


----------



## vopsi (16. Oktober 2011)

schwierig.L ist wohl laufruhiger, M agiler,wendiger. sehr schwierig. ob ne Probefahrt ohne entsprechendes Terrain in Koblenz die Erkenntnis bringt?


----------



## fanatikz (16. Oktober 2011)

-FlyingCircus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir das Speedzone 6.0 (2012) bestellen nur da ich laut Canyon zwischen M und L stehe [Je nach dem wenn sich die cm Angaben um 1-2cm variieren]. Kurze Info bin etwa 184cm groß und wiege je nach dem zwischen 84-86kg ohne Ausrüstung. Welche Rahmengröße wäre da empfehlenswert?



Hi, hab das Alpinist in L genommen, bin 189cm SL 91 bei 90kg...
Das L sollte bei dir auch passen, laut dem Geo-Systemvon Canyon wäre bei SL 93 schluß und der Rahmen für mich zu klein, glaub bei SL 86 wechselts auf M, da liegst ja ziemlich dazwischen, von den anderen Daten mal abgesehen (Torso Arme usw.). Denk die hauptsächliche Verwendung des Bikes wär noch entscheidend...


----------



## stonehill (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde fast schon "M" sagen aber am besten ist wohl ne Probefahrt. Ansonsten bist du hinterher nicht glücklich und ärgerst dich.


-FlyingCircus schrieb:


> 88cm


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Oktober 2011)

gibts informationen, wo die unterschiede zwischen 2010/11 und 2012er torque fr rahmen sind?

laut canyon-hp soll der rahmen 200g abgespeckt haben.

weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Xplosion51 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke wir müssen davon ausgehen,das,abgesehen von der neuen Wippe 2012,der Rahmen mehroderweniger gleich geblieben ist.

2010 war der Rahmen 3100g 2011 3350g und 2012 wieder weniger..
Die Wandstärke vielleicht noch am ehesten.


----------



## monkey10 (17. Oktober 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir müssen davon ausgehen,das,abgesehen von der neuen Wippe 2012,der Rahmen mehroderweniger gleich geblieben ist.
> 
> 2010 war der Rahmen 3100g 2011 3350g und 2012 wieder weniger..
> Die Wandstärke vielleicht noch am ehesten.



stimmt.. die Wippe ist heuer ausgefräst und vielleicht dadurch leichter.

beim torque-FR-rahmenset (2012) ist auf der HP mit einem gewicht von 3.050g angegeben. jedoch keine klare aussage welche rahmengröße (und mit/ohne X12-steckachse, dämpferbuchsen, steuersatz etc).

der torque-FR-rahmen vom letzten jahr (2011) ist im pdf-Katalog mit 3.258g (größe M, ohne dämpfer) angegeben. hiermit erklären sich die 200g unterschied, die man im werbetext des torque alpinist findet.


----------



## smithi80 (17. Oktober 2011)

canyon hat noch als Option den Optitune bei der Fox gabel fÃ¼r 79â¬ kommt den da ne neue Titanfeder rein oder ne Stahlfeder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Oktober 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> gibts informationen, wo die unterschiede zwischen 2010/11 und 2012er torque fr rahmen sind?
> 
> laut canyon-hp soll der rahmen 200g abgespeckt haben.
> 
> weiß da jemand was?


Die schon erwähnte ausgefräste Wippe ist offensichtlich. Es gab auch Gemunkel, dass ein leichterer Rohrsatz zur Verwendung käme, das konnte aber noch nicht verifiziert werden. Technisch sind die Rahmen jedenfalls identisch.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> canyon hat noch als Option den Optitune bei der Fox gabel für 79 kommt den da ne neue Titanfeder rein oder ne Stahlfeder?



nix titan... Stahl


----------



## smithi80 (17. Oktober 2011)

FÃ¼r 79â¬ morz das SchnÃ¤pchen und die Titanfeder ist dan weg, da belasse ich es doch lieber und schau das ich dann irgendwann mal ne "gÃ¼nstige" bei ebay oder hier im markt finde


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand die Geometriedaten der 2011er Torques (ich suche im speziellen die vom 5.0 Playzone, aber müssten ja alle gleich sein) parat? Auf der Website finde ich sie leider nicht mehr....


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2011)

Sind die gleichen Geos wie beim 2012er Trailflow etc.


----------



## harni (17. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Dann halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden.
> Drücke dir die Daumen !
> 
> Mittlerweile hätte ich schon fast am liebsten nen neuen Rahmen.
> ...



Zum Thema Knacken 2011er Torque:

wie gesagt alle Gelenke ausser Hauptlager gefettet, Hauptlager nur mit Silikonspray behandelt. Das Knarzen am Hinterbau ist weg. Bin seitdem ca. 4000Hm bergauf und >10.000Hm bergab gefahren.
Nun knarzt aber etwas im Bereich des Steuersatz/ Gabel beim starken Bremsen. Gabelkonus hab ich gefettet - brachte aber keine Besserung - muss Steuersatz u Gabel mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Gabel hatte ich aber auch bereits zerlegt, gefettet u frisches Schmieröl rein.

Ansonsten macht das Teil ne Menge Spaß. Hammerschmidt möchte ich an dem Rad nicht mehr missen, da dasTretlager mit 35% Sag doch recht tief ist. Die Bodenfreiheit bei hohen, langsam gefahrenen Stufen (z.Bsp. vor Spitzkehren) reicht sonst nicht. Im Bikepark mag das nicht stören aber auf verblockten Pfaden in den Alpen bin ich jetzt schonmal öfter mit Bash oder Pedal aufsetzt.

Zur Rahmenhöhe: Bin 1,86m SL 92cm, Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich technische Trails. Rahmenhöhe L. Für mich könnte das Sitzrohr und Oberrohr für mehr Schrittfreiheit niedriger sein. Fahrposition passt aber auch auf langen Anstiegen mit 50mm Vorbau und 12° Vector DH Lenker sehr gut! Wie gesagt Klettereigenschaften auch mit Totem ohne Absenkung super!
Gruß
harni


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Oktober 2011)

ich werd der sache auf den grund gehen mit der wippe

und ein exaktes rahmengewicht mitteilen, sofern das möglich ist

glaube irgendie nicht dass an den rohren groß was geändert wurde. aber wer weiß...


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sind die gleichen Geos wie beim 2012er Trailflow etc.



Nicht ganz, das Playzone hat eine 180er Gabel. Das Trailflow eine getravelte Fox mit 170mm.


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. Oktober 2011)

brauch hier zufällig jemand eine totem solo air schwarz 1 1/8?
will hier auch jemand eine lyrik 170er in schwarz und solo air loswerden?
oder gar tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (18. Oktober 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, das Playzone hat eine 180er Gabel. Das Trailflow eine getravelte Fox mit 170mm.



Ja, ich hatte auch in Erinnerung, dass z.B. der Lenkwinkel geringfügig flacher war...  Hat da jemand zufällig die Grafik noch zur Hand?


----------



## Nexic (18. Oktober 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, das Playzone hat eine 180er Gabel. Das Trailflow eine getravelte Fox mit 170mm.




Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das die getravelte Fox Float 180 genau dieselbe Einbaulänge aufweist wie eine ungetravelte. 
Man klemmt ja einfach nur diesen plastik "stopper" ans obere ende, wie soll sich denn da die Einbaulläge bzw Geo ändern? 
Der Federweg ist halt nicht mehr nutzbar aber das wars dann auch.
Oder hab ich schon wieder ein Brett vorm Kopf


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Float klemmt man ein Distanzstück/Plastikstopper unter den Luftkolben. Die Gabel wird so daran gehindert komplett auszufedern. Hier ein Bild von der Float 32.


----------



## julius09 (18. Oktober 2011)

hey leute hab da ein kleines problem: Meine Kurbel lässt sich neuerdings sehr schlecht drehen ( viel matsch in letzter zeit ). habe heute die kurbel auseinnander gebaut ( Hollowtech 2) und herausgefunden dass das lager in der Linken Lagerschale fest ist ! Nun meine frage soll ich noch versuchen das kugellager wieder gangbar zu machen oder mir direkt eine neue schale kaufen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im bezug auf die schale und das lager?
Danke schonmal


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mit ganz viel Fingerspitzengefühl bekommt man den abdeckenden Plastikring wohl heile runter und kann die Lager reinigen und schmieren. ...oder einfach die komplette Lagerschale eine Nacht in WD40 einlegen.
Über kurz oder lang wirst du aber ein neues Lager brauchen. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren in ein hochwertiges Lager investiert und seitdem keines mehr kaufen müssen. Davor waren es mind. 2 Satz Lagerschalen pro Jahr.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> soll ich noch versuchen das kugellager wieder gangbar zu machen oder mir direkt eine neue schale kaufen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im bezug auf die schale und das lager?


Lohnt sich nicht, schmeiß weg und kauf ein Neues, kosten ja nur um die 20.
Meine Erfahrung ist allerdings, dass ein Hollowtech Lager i. d. R. SEHR lange hält, sofern es nicht öfters oder einmalig sehr massiv Belastungen abkriegt, die es nicht abkann, z. B. Quermomente durch harte Schläge aufs Pedal (Sturz o. Ä.).




bebo2403 schrieb:


> ...oder einfach die komplette Lagerschale eine Nacht in WD40 einlegen.


 Dann kann man es auch gleich wegschmeißen! Damit wäschst du Fett an Stellen raus, wo du ohne Komplettzerlegung nicht wieder welches hin kriegst. Diese "Reparatur" hält dann (WENN es funktioniert) nicht lange.




bebo2403 schrieb:


> Davor waren es mind. 2 Satz Lagerschalen pro Jahr.


Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen...  oder sprichst du von Truvativ Lagern? Die sind in der Tat absoluter Kernschrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (18. Oktober 2011)

bei truvativ gilt der grundsatz: schwergängig=innenlager putt 

p.s. keiner da


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann kann man es auch gleich wegschmeißen! Damit wäschst du Fett an Stellen raus, wo du ohne Komplettzerlegung nicht wieder welches hin kriegst. Diese "Reparatur" hält dann (WENN es funktioniert) nicht lange.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass er sich über kurz oder lang ein neues kaufen muss. So könnte man es aber zur Überbrückung wieder gangbar machen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen...  oder sprichst du von Truvativ Lagern? Die sind in der Tat absoluter Kernschrott.


Ne, Shimano XT hatte ich. Die waren zweimal im Jahr fällig. Ich fahre aber auch bei Mistwetter sehr oft.


----------



## julius09 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...werde morgen mal versuchen das kugellager etwas zu reinigen...aber warscheinlich besorg ich mir direkt ne neue schale.
Dankeeeeschön


----------



## Schiltrac (18. Oktober 2011)

Torque FRX heute abend in der Lackierkabine:



ich denke mit schwarz-matter fourty und schwarzem TORQUE Schriftzug und den roten FR2350 könnte es ganz schön hübsch werden


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Oktober 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

_*Was haltet ihr von einer Boxxer im 11'er Torque ? *_


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. Oktober 2011)

@hardtail: was möchtest du hören?

@schiltrac: wenn das grün nicht zu kräftig ist bestimmt hammer.
so ein grün elox wie bei nicolai wäre auch pornös


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Oktober 2011)

was ich hören möcht?
was ihr davon haltet, obs hier jmdn. gibt, der schon eien drin hat, gibt ja scheinbar ein paar, die schon so fahren.


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. Oktober 2011)

also willst du nur noch downhill fahren?
 ich persönlich finde sc besser,wenn man nicht rein dh fährt,wendig,leicht und für die meisten parks und trails in europa brauch man nicht mehr als 160-180mm federweg....wie gesagt persönliche meinung und die sind ja bekanntlich weit verstreut...


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Oktober 2011)

..deswegen will ich ja auch mehrere meinungen, kann mich nich so recht zwischen DS un SC entscheiden^^


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Oktober 2011)

Also meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach ist nur die Frage ob du ab und an technische Trails mit engen Kehren fährst. Wenn nein, dann bau ne Boxxer ein. 2 cm mehr ist immer gut. 
Aber wenn du ab und an enge Kurven fährst, würde ich die Finger von lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2011)

Enge Kehren sind auch mit einer DC kein Problem, man muss halt nur Hinterrad versetzen können. In der Praxis schlägt man auch mit einer SC selten mehr ein als mit einer DC Gabel. D.h., wenn eine Kehre so eng ist, dass der Lenkeinschlag einer DC nicht mehr ausreicht, dann versetz ich eh schon längst das Hinterrad.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Enge Kehren sind auch mit einer DC kein Problem, man muss halt nur Hinterrad versetzen können. In der Praxis schlägt man auch mit einer SC selten mehr ein als mit einer DC Gabel. D.h., wenn eine Kehre so eng ist, dass der Lenkeinschlag einer DC nicht mehr ausreicht, dann versetz ich eh schon längst das Hinterrad.


Immer diese Standartantworten... Tzzzz... 
Ich kam mit meiner DC auch um jede Ecke. So ja nu nicht! 
Allerdings ist mit sehr dicken Rahmen + Boxxer es schon arg knapp mit dem Lenkenschlag und manchmal denkt man eben nicht dran.... Und dann kenne ich das normale Bild... - Plumps... 

Übrigens darfst du gern vorbei kommen, ich zeig dir mal hier im PW ein paar Kurven in denen du ohne 90° Lenkeinschlag einfach nicht rum kommst... Da kannst du versetzen wie du willst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ne, Shimano XT hatte ich. Die waren zweimal im Jahr fällig. Ich fahre aber auch bei Mistwetter sehr oft.


Krass! Bei mir (an 3 Bikes), meiner Freundin und zahllosen Kumpels hält das LX-/Hone Lager schon seit einigen Jahren. Ich fahre zwar nicht ständig im Matsch, hatte aber eigentlich alle meiner Lager schon mehrfach kräftig in die Soße getunkt. Vielleicht Glück/Pech!? 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> _*Was haltet ihr von einer Boxxer im 11'er Torque ? *_


 Benutz mal die Suche, dann muss ich dich nicht persönlich beschimpfen 
Ganz nebenbei: die alten Rahmen haben keine DC-Zulassung - und trotzdem ist der Tibor so gefahren. Muss jeder selbst wissen...
Wir könnens aber auch gern nochmal hier ausdiskutieren


----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Immer diese Standartantworten... Tzzzz...
> Ich kam mit meiner DC auch um jede Ecke. So ja nu nicht!
> Allerdings ist mit sehr dicken Rahmen + Boxxer es schon arg knapp mit dem Lenkenschlag und manchmal denkt man eben nicht dran.... Und dann kenne ich das normale Bild... - Plumps...
> 
> Übrigens darfst du gern vorbei kommen, ich zeig dir mal hier im PW ein paar Kurven in denen du ohne 90° Lenkeinschlag einfach nicht rum kommst... Da kannst du versetzen wie du willst.




Ich glaub lange Diskussionen bringen eh nichts. Bin eine zeitlang nur mit meinem DHer (mit DC) unterwegs gewesen, und zwar bei mir in Tirol auf extrem technischen, schon fast trialartigen Trails.

Mehr wie grob geschätzt 45° Lenkeinschlag hab ich auch bei einer SC nie, da ich da schon versetze. Wenn die Kehren ganz extrem sind, kann es halt sein, dass man nicht nur Hinterrad, sondern auch Vorderrad versetzen muss. 

Habe früher auch immer diese Argumentation von dem zu geringem Lenkeinschlag geglaubt, seit ich eine Saison nur mit DC rumgefahren bin, weiß ich dass das nicht stimmt.
Zumindest wenn man die entsprechende Fahrtechnik mitbringt, und die fehlt halt vielen Leuten (ich glaub nur ein kleiner teil der Biker kann in richtig schwierigem Gelände sauber Veretzen).

Jetzt hab ich zusätzlich zum Dher wieder einen Freerider mit SC und der macht auf solchen Trails sicher mehr Spass. Wenn man aber nur ab und zu mal so trialartige Trails fahrt und großteils auf weniger verwinkelten Kursen unterwegs ist, dann spricht nichts gegen eine DC Gabel.


PS: Der Nordparktrail ist, was enge Kehren anbelangt, für mich eine recht einfache Strecke. Hier komm ich ohne irgendein Problem überall mit dem DH Bike gut ums Eck und empfinde das auch nicht als nachteilig gegenüber meinem Freerider. Wobei ich hier auch oft Leute treffe, die um viele Kehren rumtragen. Aber ich glaub, die würden da auch mit einer SC nicht rumkommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok, wenn eine DC also i. d. R. beim Fahren nicht stört, meine Gegenfrage: wo liegt denn der Nutzen einer solchen Gabel? In einem Torque wohlgemerkt!! Nicht generell.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (19. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, wenn eine DC also i. d. R. beim Fahren nicht stört, meine Gegenfrage: wo liegt denn der Nutzen einer solchen Gabel? In einem Torque wohlgemerkt!! Nicht generell.



Ist meiner Meinung nach alles nur eine Frage des Komforts oder des aufpumpen eines Bikes bis zu 'geht-nicht-mehr'.
Denn wenn ich ne Doppelbrücke und 200mm brauche (keine Frage der eigenen Bedürfnisse!) Dann hol ich mir direkt ein fetteres Bike oder?

Gruß.
=)


----------



## LapierreFroggy (19. Oktober 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> ..deswegen will ich ja auch mehrere meinungen, kann mich nich so recht zwischen DS un SC entscheiden^^



Kommt drauf an ob du es wirklich willst/brauchst.
siehe Einsatzgebiet...

Gruß.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich ne Doppelbrücke und 200mm brauche (keine Frage der eigenen Bedürfnisse!) Dann hol ich mir direkt ein fetteres Bike oder?


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Gibt aber auch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema...

Wenns nur nach dem Federweg ginge, würde ich vorne immer noch 160 fahren, reicht dicke. Die 180 sind rein dem Lenkwinkel geschuldet - alter Torque Rahmen eben...


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2011)

Und ich als alter Flatdropper würde liebend gern meine 200er SC wieder haben... 
Ist einfach mehr Komfort! 

Und ja, das mit dem Versetzen kann fast keiner... Ich kanns soweit das es für mich reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd mir ins Torque auch keine DC einbauen. Gibt aber leute, die sich in den 180er Freerider vorne eine DC reingetan haben und damit zufrieden sind.

Mir persönlich würd eine potente 180er SC reichen, finde ich passt eher besser zum gesamten Bike. Wenn du aber mehr auf schnellen DHs unterwegs bist und halt etwas mehr Federweg vorne und eine eine fetter Optik willst, dann kanns ja durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## rider_x (20. Oktober 2011)

Der Kollege aus England hat doch mittlerweile ne Boxxer drin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501696&page=8

Und wegen dem Rahmengewicht: Ich glaube es wurde noch etwas an der Bremsaufnahme geändert. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da ich mein Bike grad nicht zum Vergleichen mit dem Bild auf der homepage zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Oktober 2011)

also habe meinen 2010er rahmen heute bekommen.

das gewicht ist, nackt, ohne dämpfer, ohne achse, ohne sattelklemme, ohne tretlager ohne steuersatz, lediglich mit der unteren lagerschale(obere steuersatzteil heraußen)

genau 3218g. incl dämpferschrauben
mit dem oberen steuersatzteil und konus wiegt es dann ca 3260-70g

die dämpferaufnahme ist bei meinem nicht gefräßt, ebenso die wippe.

denke dass das schon auch wieder 20 g(vorne dämpferaufnahme) und ca 50g bei der wippe spart - reine schätzung jetzt. vllt haben sie noch kleine details geändert, aber:

angenommen sie haben den 2010er rahmen mit 3250g mit steuersatz angeschrieben,
und den 2012 mit den ausfräßungen und ohne steuersatz, dann kann das die gewichtsdifferenz von 200g schon fast erklären. der steuersatz inscg 100g + nochmal knapp 100g an ausfräßungen bei wippe etc.

sicher könnte man die wippe auswechseln um das letzte gramm zu sparen, müsste man halt die differenz der gewichte wissen


----------



## monkey10 (20. Oktober 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also habe meinen 2010er rahmen heute bekommen...



tolle angaben

nur die rahmengröße bist uns schuldig geblieben


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Oktober 2011)

hihi

Größe M

so siehts momentan aus. Zielgewicht bei 14,5 kg. real werdens wohl 15 werden, kommt dann auf die einzelteile drauf an.

hätte nicht geglaubt dass die durolux so perfekt sich ins gesamtbild fügt


----------



## T!ll (20. Oktober 2011)

sieht ja schonmal schick aus  
14,5 hatte meins fahrfertig (mit 160er Gabel), und da wäre noch was gegangen, ist also machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (21. Oktober 2011)

kennt jemand den manitou evolver isx-1 im canyon?


----------



## xander_v (21. Oktober 2011)

bummelmaster,
was ist das für eine bremse und warum hast du dir eine suntour gabel eingebaut, was war den vorher drinne?
eine 160er?


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Oktober 2011)

ist ne slx

kommt aber ne 2012er xt dran, wegen der optik.
die suntour. weil sie leicht is, steif is, billig is, und im suntour unterofurm kannst du was zu meinem durolux tuning lesen. oder in meine mfotoalbum sehen.

habe den rahmen nackt von T!ll gekauft, der vorrednet über uns


----------



## xander_v (21. Oktober 2011)

also hast du schon länger was mit suntour zu tun und bist wahrscheinlich zufrieden.
will mir nämlich ein am hardtail aus alten teilen zusammenbauen und dort wahrscheinlich eine suntour epicon verbauen.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kennt jemand den manitou evolver isx-1 im canyon?


Leider nur Evolver ISX 4 und ISX 6 beide gehen super in den Rahmen, den ISX 6 brauchts aber nicht, Progression ist bei dem Rahmen genug vorhanden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Wenn du aber mehr auf schnellen DHs unterwegs bist und halt etwas mehr Federweg vorne und eine eine fetter Optik willst, dann kanns ja durchaus Sinn machen.


Ohne klugschei$$en zu wollen: Mich würden auf schnellen oder verblockten DHs weniger Federweg und Optik interessieren, als die größere Steifigkeit der DC  ...was mMn eigentlich echt der einzige Vorteil ist. Plus evtl. eine teilweise Versicherung gegen Schäden an den Bremsleitungen, wenn sich der Lenker mit SC verdrehen würde.


@ BommelMaster: Bin schon gespannt, wies weiter geht!  Und ich hoffe auf konstruktive KeFü-Zusammenarbeit


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Oktober 2011)

also ic hhab mir jetz den evlver isx 1 bestellt bei CRC. bin gespannt wie der funktioniert.

der theoretische vorteil, gegen über dem dhx ist eigentlich, so denk ich, dass die negativfederfunktion von einem elastomer übernommen wird, und dieser hört nach ca 1,5 cm hub auf zu unterstützen, die kennlinie steigt in diesem abschnitt stärker an, und verhindert wirkungsvoll ein durchsacken.

der dhx hat mit dem float system ein zwar besser ansprechendes(weil für jeden druck immer passend befüllte negativkammer), aber im bereich von 2-3 cm hub halt das typische leichte durchsacken.

bin gespannt was der manitou wiegt und ob er sich gut ins bild einfügt


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also ic hhab mir jetz den evlver isx 1 bestellt bei CRC. bin gespannt wie der funktioniert.
> 
> der theoretische vorteil, gegen über dem dhx ist eigentlich, so denk ich, dass die negativfederfunktion von einem elastomer übernommen wird, und dieser hört nach ca 1,5 cm hub auf zu unterstützen, die kennlinie steigt in diesem abschnitt stärker an, und verhindert wirkungsvoll ein durchsacken.
> 
> ...



bin auch gespannt, wie sich diese theorie in die praxis umsetzen läßt bzw wird das eigentlich schwer, wenn du vorher nicht selbst erfahren hast, wie sich der DHX-air im hinterbau des (neuen) torque anfühlt. soweit ich mich erinnere, haben die meisten hier, die einen evolver eingebaut haben, ein torque < BJ 2010.

warum hast du nach einem defekten DHX-air gesucht? war/ist der dämpfer im rahmen defekt gewesen? du hast doch nicht etwas beim einbau zerstört??

was ist eigentlich dein (haupt-)einsatzgebiet? du hast ja eine menge radln in ähnlicher kategorie in deiner sammlung

zum vergleich manitou vs DHX-air kann ich mich und mein torque anbieten. bin ja nicht so weit weg von dir. wobei ... noch mehr hätte mich ein vergleich zu einem vivid-air interessiert. 

LG


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2011)

Aber CRC hat den noch nicht mal in der richtigen Länge da! 
Außerdem halt ich von dem für HC-Enduro / Freeride nicht wirklich viel, nachdem ich mir den genauer angeschaut habe, der wird sehr schnell überhitzen... Aber ich bin gespannt wie der sich bei dir macht.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Oktober 2011)

CRC hat den 2010er isx-1 in 240/76mmm da. warum sollte er im dh fr betrieb schnell überhitzen? nicht mehr oder weniger als der dhx air. und nicht mehr oder weniger als der isx-4 oder 6.
das übersetzungsverhältnis beim torque is relativ niedrig. also 180 auf 76mm hub, das is so ziemlich das niedrigste was man momentan bei rädern in diesen bereichen bekommt. denke also dass es passt. es sind ja meistens einfahc touren die ich fahre, wo man nicht 10 min non stop die ärgsten wurzeln hinabbügelt, sondern normale mountainbike strecken.

den dhx hab ich nicht  gefahren, er ist auch nicht kaputt. aber ich verkaufe ihn aus finanziellen gründen. ein 100er differenz preislich zum manitou dämpfer isses mir wert (wer interesse hat, stelle den dhx in den nächsten tagen für 243 euro ein! )


mein haupteinsatzgebiet mit dem torque ist alles. ich habe schon einige radln, ein scott nitrous das ich als enduro aufgebaut hab, hab ich aber verkauft, es musste für das torque weichen
will ein superenduro haben, das alles kann. bergab und bergauf. 180mm vorne und hinten scheinen ausreichend. mit der stufenlosen absenkung vorne kommt man auch steilste berge hinauf.

ich bin gespannt wie der evolver funktioniert, aber ich bin zuversichtlich - wobei sich der dhx im stand auch schon super anfühlt.

@monkey wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @monkey wo wohnst du denn?



die bilder meiner hometrails sollten dir bekannt vorkommen. weiteres per PM...


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Oktober 2011)

brauchst du nen lockout?
wenn nicht, dann nimm doch nen vivid air.
der geht aus eigener erfahrung (nicht torque) sehr gut!!!!


----------



## xander_v (21. Oktober 2011)

monkey10,
ich habe mir gerade deinen link zur fahrwerkseinstellung angesehen.
ich habe tränen gelacht!

bist du einer von beiden im video?

ich verkaufe zudem gerade meinen vivid air, wenn jemand interesse hat einfach melden.


----------



## Tesla71 (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Vorderrad-Nabe bei meinem Rockzone.
Das Vorderrad läßt sich immer nur mit nervigem Gefrickel befestigen, da sich die Steckachse nicht sauber durchschieben läßt. 
Hab mich einfach nur für ungeschickt gehalten, aber letzte Woche in Willingen ist mir außerdem nachmittags aufgefallen, daß das Vorderrad leichtes Spiel hat. 

Ich habe mir das gerade mal genauer angesehen habe. Die Innenhülse des Lagers ist leicht verrutscht und locker. 
Im Strive-Thread gibt es Kollegen mit dem gleichen Problem.
Wenn es hier nur um das Gefrickel ginge, fände ich es nicht so wild, mich stört, daß das Rad außerdem Spiel hat und möchte so lieber nicht weiterfahren.

Weiß nicht, ob es OK ist, zu einem anderen Board zu verlinken, aber hier sind Bilder und eine Explosionszeichnung (wenn auch von einer anderen Nabe):

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?89631-Dt-swiss-370-vorderrad-nabe-defekt-!

Gibt es bei der Sun Ringle eine Möglichkeit, diese Hülse wieder festzuklemmen? So wie sie in der Nabe drinhängt sitzen die Kugellager entweder zu weit außen oder die Hülse ist zu kurz um festzusitzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Diese Hülsen sind normal nicht das Problem, wenn die Achse schwer reingeht. Die sind oft so lose drin, die schieben sich schon richtig.

Ich hatte bei meiner Tune MK Nabe mal das Problem, dass die Lager nicht press im Sitz saßen und daher alles gewackelt hat. Das lag aber an billigen Nonamelagern, die der Vorbesitzer eingebaut hatte, die hatten die Fase nicht DIN gerecht. 
Kann aber bei original Lagern an sich ja nicht sein.

Das muss an der Steckachse bzw. falschem Einbau liegen.
Bei meiner Pike und auch bei der Durolux kommt das gelegentlich auch vor, dass es hakelt und wacklig ist.
Wenn man es aber in Ruhe macht, passt das.


----------



## Tesla71 (21. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Diese Hülsen sind normal nicht das Problem, wenn die Achse schwer reingeht. Die sind oft so lose drin, die schieben sich schon richtig.
> 
> Das muss an der Steckachse bzw. falschem Einbau liegen.
> Bei meiner Pike und auch bei der Durolux kommt das gelegentlich auch vor, dass es hakelt und wacklig ist.
> Wenn man es aber in Ruhe macht, passt das.



Rein geht die Steckachse schon, nur hat - wie gesagt - das Vorderrad ganz leichtes Spiel. Das war vorher m.E. nicht so. 
Achse ist korrekt geschraubt, die Hebel von der Federgabel sind ebenfalls fest, aber trotzdem *wackelt* das Vorderrad leicht. 

Wobei *wackeln* übertrieben ist, das Rad hat halt minimalst Spiel. Ich glaube nicht, daß das so sein soll.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Na ja soll ja vorkommen dass die Lager ausleiern. Die kosten ja fast nichts und sind schnell gewechselt.


----------



## McFussel (22. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> die bilder meiner hometrails sollten dir bekannt vorkommen. weiteres per PM...



Geh gleich mal mein Fahrwerk einstellen!  

KÖSTLICH!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. Oktober 2011)

!! SUCHE !! Canyon Torque Rahmen ab Bj. 2010 größe L ( Schwarz)

Bitte PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Oktober 2011)

*Torque 2010 (Alpinist) Lagerwechsel an der Wippe*

Hallo Leute - wer weiß Bescheid?
Bei meinem Torque herrscht Lagerspiel an der Wippe (Verbindung zum Hinterbau).
Dieses allgemein bekannte Problem wurde letzes Jahr durch Einsenden des Bikes und den Austausch der Wippe durch Canyon behoben.
Jetzt ist wieder Spiel, allerdings - wie´s aussieht - in den beiden Lagern.
Canyon meint: Einschicken, dann schaun wir mal.
Das scheint mit zu aufwändig - was ist die Alternative?

Für Infos wäre ich dankbar. Beste Grüsse.


----------



## monkey10 (24. Oktober 2011)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Torque 2010 (Alpinist) Lagerwechsel an der Wippe*
> 
> Hallo Leute - wer weiß Bescheid?
> Bei meinem Torque herrscht Lagerspiel an der Wippe (Verbindung zum Hinterbau).
> ...



tja.. ich wüsste nicht, wie du sonst das problem lösen könntest (falls es dich [im Fahrbetrieb] wirklich stört).

1x pro jahr zu canyon schicken wäre ja noch irgendwie im rahmen. vor allem wenn der zeitpunkt in die kältere jahreszeit fällt. kannst ja noch warten... und vielleicht bekommst ja dann eine (leichtere / weiterentwickeltere) 2012er wippe


----------



## Poldie13 (29. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig wo mann Schaltaugen für das Torque FR 9.0 von 2007 bekommt? Habe mir eins bei Ebay bestellt das auf dem bild genau so aussah wie mein altes... Das komische ist dass die auf der canyon Page genau die selben sind und bei mir nicht passen 
Bild ist im Anhang


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Oktober 2011)

bekommste bei Canyon, werd mir die Tage auch noch ein Ersatz für das 2009er Torque bestellen.


----------



## Poldie13 (29. Oktober 2011)

hmh habe alle Schaltaugen mit meinem verglichen und keins hat noch diesen schmalen Bogen neben den 2 Löchern


----------



## wartool (29. Oktober 2011)

schau mal unter www.schaltauge.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (29. Oktober 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> schau mal unter www.schaltauge.de



hatte ich auch schon alle durchgeguckt... einige sehen sehr ähnlich aus aber dennoch nicht genauso


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Finde das Torque echt klasse. 
Fährt es jemand mit den Muddy Mary Pneus?


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2011)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> hmh habe alle Schaltaugen mit meinem verglichen und keins hat noch diesen schmalen Bogen neben den 2 Löchern


nicht gucken, anrufen! Dann wird dir da auch geholfen!


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Finde das Torque echt klasse.
> Fährt es jemand mit den Muddy Mary Pneus?


Nicht nur einer, sondern sehr viele, ich auch, aber was bringt dir das?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mal fragen, wie der sich so fährt...


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, wie der sich so fährt...



Fahre 2.35er muddy marys aufm torque. 
Funktioniert bestens. 2.5er hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Fahre 2.35er muddy marys aufm torque.
> Funktioniert bestens. 2.5er hab ich noch nicht probiert.



Ich kann auch nur Gutes sagen! In meinen Augen der perfekte Allrounder! 

Die 2.5er sind meines Erachtens nur für sehr ruppige und schnelle Strecken geeignet. Dort spielen sie ihre Dämpfende Eigenschaft besser aus. In Kurven bekommt man einfach nicht genug Druck aufgebaut. Zudem rollen sie natürlich schwerer...
Ich werde mir demnächst wieder die 2.35er in der Trailstar Mischung besorgen. 
Die Frage ist nur: Tubeless oder mit Schlauch? Ich habe keine Tubeless Erfahrung. Was bedeutet Tubeless ready? Kann mir da irgend wer weiterhelfen? was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Passen die 2.5er überhaupt in den Hinterbau vom torque?


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Oktober 2011)

ja


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Okay vielen Dank euch  
Jo, ich habe mir auch die 2.35er geholt, wiegen nichmal 0,9 kg, das ist für so nen freeride reifen echt klasse.


@Chris:

ich würde mit schlauch fahren, mache ich auch, ist immer noch das beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2011)

Tubeless ist pannensicherer (Dadurch kannst du auch weniger Druck fahren) und erzeugt weniger Rollwiederstand (weniger Walgarbeit des Schlauchs). Mit Tubeless Ready würde ich aber nichts machen, entweder echte UST Felgen und Reifen oder garnicht, sonst hast du nur ne Sauerei mit Dichtmilch etc.. 

Einziger Nachteil bei Tubeles ist das die Reifen oft auf dauer Luft verlieren. Das heißt, nach 3 Tagen rum stehen sollte man mal nachpumpen. Das kann man durch wirklich wenig Dichtmilch auf der Reifenflanke verhindern. Das ist dann auch noch keine Sauerei.
Und was wohl klar sein muss ist, dass die Reifen schwerer rauf gehen und das man zum ersten Aufpumpen zumindest mit ner Standpumpe ran muss.


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

der tick,
was machst du bei ust wenn du auf einer tour nen platten hast?
kommt dann ein schlauch rein oder hast du für sowas immer nen schluck dichtmilch und eine co2 pumpe dabei?

die dichtmilch verhindert doch gerade bei einem durchstich das luft eintweicht, jedenfalls wenn das loch kein krater ist.
zudem wird die meiste milch bei temperaturen um die minusgerade dickflüssig und erzeugt eine unwucht beim fahren.

ich bin momentan auch am überlegen das mit dem ust mal zu probieren, bin mir aus den genannten gründen aber noch nicht sicher.

hast du schon viel erfahrungen mit ust reifen und felgen sammeln können?

und die muddy marry passt in 2,5 rein ist aber relativ knapp.
maxxis passt ohne probleme in 2,5.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Normal passt immer eine größe größer als als Standart drauf ist


----------



## mok2905 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist der Rollwiderstand von den Muddy Mary 2,35 ORC im Vergleich zu 2,5er Maxxis Minion zu bewerten?


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Läuft leichter als die 2.5er marry zur 2.35 ann ich nix sagen.
mir gefallen die minions aber besser.
bei reifen ist das aber immer sehr subjektiv was einem persönlich zusagt.
da hilft nur probieren


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Von Schwalbe allgemein behaupten ja viele, dass es überhaupt nix is.
Sie gewinnen aber immer alle Umfragen, neulich auch wieder in der Freeride mit 51%


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich will nicht sagen das schwalbe keine guten reifen baut nur das sowas eben immer nur subjektiv weitergegebnwerden kann wie gut ein reifen ist.
es hat ja jeder andere vorlieben.
ich fahre am liebsten conti reifen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Conti Baron und Kaiser sehen auch gut aus


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann der ardent empfehlen.
Läuft super auf der straße und z.b. In willingen auf brechsand hat er super grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Ardent hatte ich auch schon.
hat mir gut gefallen nur bei nässe baut der relativ schnell ab.
den kaiser fährt ein kumpel, der ist aber nix für die straße das gummi ist so weich wie kaugummi.
dafür im park bomben grip.
die rubbet queen ist auch fein zu fahren hat bei nässe gute selbstreinigung aber wenn es mal schlammig wird sind die stollen zu kurz.
als allrounder sind ardent und queen seh gut.
bei der muddy marry war mir der verschleiß am hinterrad zu hoch.
sonst fnd ich die auch ok.
demnächst will ich auchmal den kaiser im park testen.
und am hardtail die fat alberts in 2.4 und hinten eben eine härtere gummisorte.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Fat Albert am HT ist auch genial


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Welche gummisorte hast du beim albert und wie war der verschleiß.
fürn park ware mir der aber zu dünn


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Passen die 2.5er überhaupt in den Hinterbau vom torque?



Ich bin ihn vorne gefahren. Für hinten würde ich so einen breiten Reifen auch nicht empfehlen...
sollte aber dennoch knapp passen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre am Fully, also vorne ganz gut Verschleiss ist auch gut, damals gab es noch nicht die verschiedenen Mischungen


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat es damals die stollen komplett raugerissen.
daher bin ich noch am überlegen.
also 2.5 ist von canyon angegeben, es passt zwar ist aber echt extrem eng.
wenn der reifen nicht komplett gerade in der felge sitzt schleift es schon und die kettenführung hat auch haarscharf luft gehabt.

aber es ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin ihn vorne gefahren. Für hinten würde ich so einen breiten Reifen auch nicht empfehlen...
> sollte aber dennoch knapp passen



Überlege immer mal wieder, ob ich mir mal den 2,5er MM draufschnalle.
Die Teile haben halt ne Mega-Dämpfung, das mag ich bergab.
Genauso die 2.5er Contis, inbesondere reizt mich da der Baron.
Die haben etwas mehr Volumen als der 2,35er MM und sind griptechnisch mit der BC Mischung ganz weit vorn.

Demnächst kommt ja auch noch der Conti-Rammstein. 

Ich stehe auf das Testen von verschiedenen Reifen. Einige Freunde halten mich schon für bekloppt, weil ich alles ausprobieren muss.


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei conti würde ich den kaiser oder baron mit bcc nur im park fahren.
das bcc vom kaiser ist nochmal eine ganze ecke weicher als das von der rubber queen.
selbst im park werde ich nächstes jahr nur den kaiser in bcc vorne fahren.
für hinten reicht denke ich auch die normale version.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie viel wiegen eigentlich die adellichen?


----------



## monkey10 (30. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegen eigentlich die adellichen?



Bitte sehr:

Conti Baron 2.3 BCC Faltreifen:






Conti Baron 2.5 BCC Drahtreifen:





Maxxis Minion Front 2.5 3C Faltreifen:





Muddy Mary 2.35 VertStar Faltreifen:





Muddy Mary 2.35 TrailStar UST Faltreifen:





Die von aktuell verwendeten Reifen. Es fehlt noch der Maxxis Minion Front 2.5 42ST UST Faltreifen mit gewogenen 1229g (neu).


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Vieelen Dank dir  

Die Marry so schwer, kann das sein??? :O
Angeben sind doch um die 870


----------



## monkey10 (30. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Vieelen Dank dir
> 
> Die Marry so schwer, kann das sein??? :O
> Angeben sind doch um die 870



gerne 

tja, die herstellerangaben. habe auch noch die gewichte von zwei (mittlererweile abgefahrenen) muddy mary trailstar 2.35 faltreifen. der eine hatte neu 902g, der andere sogar 975g (neu). letzteren hab ich dann weiterverkauft. 

schwerer sind die sie also anscheinend alle.

trotzdem eine klasse für sich bei den reifen < 1000g im entsprechenden einsatzbereich. und die reifen verlieren ja wie die sportler bei aktivität an gewicht. der MM trailstar hat dann nach dem gardasee-urlaub 90g abgenommen. hab dann aber die magersüchtige müde marie mit 812g leider den laufpass geben müssen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Okay  mal sehen wie sie die mary bei mir macht
aber gut VR geht normal locker


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Vieelen Dank dir
> 
> Die Marry so schwer, kann das sein??? :O
> Angeben sind doch um die 870



Bei mir war der Vertstar auch etwas schwerer als der Trailostar oder der alten TNC Variante


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

okay ist ja auch die weiche mischung 
ich probiers mal mit trailstar


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Würde vorne immer die weichste Mischung fahren, da der Rollwiderstand da nicht so ins Gewicht fällt. Mir ist es aber auch egal, ob ein Reifen 1 Monat oder 6 Monate hält, von daher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Aber wenn du 10 mal im Jahr nen Neuen brauchst, gehts halt arg ins geld


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Klar, das war auch mehr übertrieben gemeint. Grade vorne dauert es relativ lang bis ein Reifen runter ist, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung/Erfahrung dazu:

- UST ist deutlich pannensicherer als die schlauchlose Variante, wenn mit
Pannenmilch gefahren wird. Ich bewege das Rad auch bei -10°C, von einer
Unwucht durch gefrorene Milch hab ich noch nix gemerkt
- Maxxis Minion vs Muddy Mary
==> für mich geht die Runde mehr als eindeutig an den Maxxis, weil
* rollt leichter
* weniger Geräusche
* hält viel länger
* Grip mindestens genauso gut


----------



## xander_v (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt ich fahre noch nicht ust bin aber sehr interessiert.
welche milch hast du denn?
das die milch bei minusgraden friert meine ich nicht nur das sie dickflüssig wird und man das beim fahrn merkt habe ich hier im forum schon öfter gelesen.


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

misst, nun habt ihr mich total durcheinander gebracht und ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich nehmen soll..  

Edit: Aber ich denke ich bleib bei der 2.35er Marie. recht leicht, tubeless und zudem sieht der Reifen einfach sagenhaft aus. Laut WC Mechanikern soll das ja auch ein Kriterium für Geschwindigkeit sein. Reifen die Vertrauen erwecken und gut aussehen werden demnach automatisch härter rangenommen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich fahre noch nicht ust bin aber sehr interessiert.
> welche milch hast du denn?
> das die milch bei minusgraden friert meine ich nicht nur das sie dickflüssig wird und man das beim fahrn merkt habe ich hier im forum schon öfter gelesen.



Schwalbe DocBlue

wie gesagt, ich hab davon noch nie was gemerkt. Meine ist auf dem VR sogar schon mehr als ein Jahr drin. Macht keinen Ärger.


----------



## harni (30. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,
hab grad festgestellt dass bei meinem MM 2,35 Freeride Trailstar nach nichtmal 500Km am VR die seitlichen Stollen abreissen! Hatte das Problem schon mit 2,5er GG und dachte das Problem sei behoben?
Einsatzgebiet Alpentouren - zuletzt in der Gegend um Bozen.
Aufgrund der verhärtenden Gummimischung unter 5°C ist Schwalbe Trailstar u Co. u Maxxis 40a/ 42a für mich aber eh erstmal gestorben seit ich Conti mit Black Chilli ausprobiert hab. Habe seit nen paar Wochen nen Baron 2,3 FR (790Gramm) am VR und nen 2,5er Rain King DH (ca. 1200Gramm) am HR. Wie schon von Anderen geschrieben begeistert das weiche Gummi auch bei Minusgraden! Der Grip auf feuchtem Waldboden und nassen Wurzeln u Northshores ist Klasse! Der DH ist als Tourenreifen am HR schon kräftezehrend - aber so lang man nicht auf Asphalt fährt geht es.....nehm ich im Winter gern in Kauf. Mit Milch experimentier ich nicht mehr viel rum, da ich doch recht oft die Reifen wechsel.....
Minion taugt mir nicht so da er sich bei feuchtem Waldboden schnell zusetzt. Ardent geht imho bei schlammigen Bedingungen gar nicht.
Gruß harni


----------



## fanatikz (30. Oktober 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Schwalbe DocBlue
> 
> wie gesagt, ich hab davon noch nie was gemerkt. Meine ist auf dem VR sogar schon mehr als ein Jahr drin. Macht keinen Ärger.



Hallo Freeman, ich weiß ich könnt jetzt auch die Suche nutzen, aber wenn ich direkt frag, weiß ich vermutlich mehr.

Hab auch schon über Tubless nachgedacht, aber irgendwo gelesen die Milch muss alle 3Monate raus/gewechselt werden, und dann abgehakt.
Du schreibst du hast schon über 12 drinne... 
tja dann will ich auch die Tubeless...

Jetzt würd mich interessieren hast du entsprechende Felgen? oder umgerüstet?
Bei mir wärend das Mavic Crossmax SX, was brauch ich da alles, gibts da ein Set?

Danke, thx...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nach dem Aufziehen der UST Reifen auf die UST Felgen gemerkt
das die Luft wie weiter oben auch schon angeführt recht schnell verschwindet.

Darauf hin also 50ml DocBlue rein getan und gut war. Positiver Nebeneffekt, nur eine
einzige Panne hatte ich damit. Und das weil ein etwa 4cm langer Schlitz im Mantel war.
Da hätte mir auch kein Schlauch und Flickzeug mehr geholfen. Ehrlicherweise muss ich
aber auch zugeben, dass Tauschen der Reifen ist mit der klebrigen Milch ne Sauerei.
Flicken (was theoretisch möglich wäre) gestaltet sich in der Praxis undenkbar, weil
die UST Reifen unglaublich straff sitzen. Auch bekommt man mit der Handpumpe nie
und nimmer so schnell und viel Luft in den Reifen das dieser "reinspringt" und dicht ist.

Das mit den 3 Monaten hab ich auch gelesen. Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir war die
Milch beim dem oben beschriebenen Schaden def. älter und noch flüssig.

Achso... Ümrüsten/Nachrüsten würde ich sowas nicht. Ich habe UST Felgen und konnte
nicht verstehen weshalb Canyon trotzdem Schläuche in die Reifen gezogen hat. Also
hab ich die rausgeworfen. Gewicht von Schläuchen fällt weg, Flickzeug auch weil eh nicht
umsetzbar und Zusatzgewicht von 100g entsteht durch die Milch in den Reifen. Bilanz...
UST ist leichter und pannensicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (30. Oktober 2011)

...hab eben geschaut die crossmax sx ist laut Mavic UST, also beim Torque Alpinist die gleiche Geschichte wie bei dir, hast du die Milch auch mal mit "normalen" Reifen getestet? Also nonUST


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

nein, würde ich auch nicht versuchen.
Schätze die Reifen dichten zur Felge durch ihren "loseren" Sitz nicht ausreichend ab.


----------



## monkey10 (30. Oktober 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> - Maxxis Minion vs Muddy Mary
> ==> für mich geht die Runde mehr als eindeutig an den Maxxis, weil
> * rollt leichter
> * weniger Geräusche
> ...



dies hat überhaupt keine aussagekraft, wenn du nicht schreibst welchen minion du mit welcher muddy mary variante vergleichst

- reifenbreite (MM gibts in 2.35 und 2.5, die minion in 2.35, 2.5 und 2.7 wobei die maxxis schmäler sind als die schwalbe in gleich angegebener breite)
- welche gummi-mischung (MM gibts in TNC-, GG-, pacestar-, trailstar- & vertstar-compound, die minion in 40ST, 42ST, 60a, 3C-MaxxGrip, 3C-Maxx-Terra)
- welcher reifentyp (draht- od. faltreifen, 1ply/2ply, UST, den minion gibts in front und rear)

weiters (nicht unbedingt nötig aber sehr hilfreich):

- für das vorderrad od. fürs hinterrad gedacht
- Rollwiderstand (auf Touren/Trail, Asphalt, Bikepark)
- Bremsgrip od. Kurvengrip und dies auf welchem Untergrund
- wo wird der Reifen hauptsächlich genutzt
- ach ja, und: tubeless =//= tubeless-ready =//= UST

ich kenne die beiden reifen in diversen varianten. sie haben unterschiedliche vor- und nachteile. wenn das bei jemanden völlig egal ist, dann kann man den minion genauso wie die muddy mary fahren, weil man nicht mal annähernd den grenzbereich der reifen erfahren hat - und sollte deshalb nicht so einfach mit tipps um sich werfen

nyx für ungut, aber die reifendiskussion artet etwas aus, hat aber immer weniger substanz. sehr hilfreich ist auch das technik-forum und die suchfunktion



fanatikz schrieb:


> Hab auch schon über Tubless nachgedacht, aber irgendwo gelesen die Milch muss alle 3Monate raus/gewechselt werden, und dann abgehakt...
> 
> Jetzt würd mich interessieren hast du entsprechende Felgen? oder umgerüstet? Bei mir wärend das Mavic Crossmax SX, was brauch ich da alles, gibts da ein Set?



ich hab auf meine crossmax sx am VR einen minion front 2.5 UST 42ST und fahre seit juni (von beginn an) ohne milch. geht ganz gut, wenn ich viel mit meinem anderen LRS unterwegs bin muss ich ihn alle 2-3 wochen etwas luft nachpumpen.

eine freundin fährt in ebenfalls am gleichen LR mit ganz wenig milch (nicht zum abdichten bei der montage, nur gegen mögliche durchstiche).

also probier mal, mich kannst immer noch im nachhinein beifügen. das einzige, was du brauchst sind UST-ventile (bestehen aus ein paar teilen und sollten eigentlich von canyon mit dem LRS mitgeschickt werden, falls der beim bike dabei war) und eine gute pumpe, wenn möglich mit großem volumen.

LG


----------



## fanatikz (30. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> dies hat überhaupt keine aussagekraft, wenn du nicht schreibst welchen minion du mit welcher muddy mary variante vergleichst
> 
> - reifenbreite (MM gibts in 2.35 und 2.5, die minion in 2.35, 2.5 und 2.7 wobei die maxxis schmäler sind als die schwalbe in gleich angegebener breite)
> - welche gummi-mischung (MM gibts in TNC-, GG-, pacestar-, trailstar- & vertstar-compound, die minion in 40ST, 42ST, 60a, 3C-MaxxGrip, 3C-Maxx-Terra)
> ...



Danke, das Bike bekomm ich erst KW3, aber in dem Fall ist ja alles dabei, was zum Umrüsten der LR nötig ist. Die Schwalbe die dabei sind sollten ja Tubeless ready sein(angeblich alle seit 2010), in dem Fall brauch wohl nur etwas Milch, top, dank Euch...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

UST Ventile sind bei Canyon im Beutel dabei gewesen.

Muddy Mary Freeride 2.35 Triple UST SnakeSkin Falt (VR und HR)
vs
Maxxis Minion DH F 2.5 42 Draht (VR und HR) ==> bin mir hier aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> dies hat überhaupt keine aussagekraft, wenn du nicht schreibst welchen minion du mit welcher muddy mary variante vergleichst
> 
> - reifenbreite (MM gibts in 2.35 und 2.5, die minion in 2.35, 2.5 und 2.7 wobei die maxxis schmäler sind als die schwalbe in gleich angegebener breite)
> - welche gummi-mischung (MM gibts in TNC-, GG-, pacestar-, trailstar- & vertstar-compound, die minion in 40ST, 42ST, 60a, 3C-MaxxGrip, 3C-Maxx-Terra)
> ...






Die Gooey Glue Mischung soll ja nicht so gut sein, weil so wohl übertreiben am Boden klebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Kann nicht sagen dass gooey glue übertrieben am Boden klebt. 
Zuviel grip gibt es meiner meinung nicht, höchstens einen zu hohen rollwiderstand. 
Fahr mal einen minion in supertacky, dagegen ist ein gooey glue spielkram.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

okay, aber trotzdem, die vertstar Mischung ist dann wohl doch das beste


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Oktober 2011)

der Trick beim Minion ist, dass die Stollen groß sind
und somit nicht so schnell umknicken/ausreißen.

Außerdem ist die Anordnung über den Umfang dichter
deswegen rollt der besser (für mein Empfinden). Und
kommt jetzt bitte nicht wieder welchen ich mit welchem
vergleiche.

Ich hab weder Nerven noch Zeit alle 100 verschiedenen
unsinnigen Varianten auszuprobieren.


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2011)

Nur mal so generell, haben ein paar Freunde und ich einhellig festgestellt, das Maxxis-Reifen bei ähnlicher Gummimischung mehr Gripp haben aber einen wesentlich kleineren Grenzbereich. 
Das heißt praktisch: Bei Schwalbe merkst du früher das du ins Driften kommst und kannst noch was unternehmen. Bei Maxxis merkst du das Driften meist erst wenns zu spät ist, weil der Reifen gleich ganz ausbricht (Aber das deutlich später als bei Schwalbe). 
Sehr allgemein augedrückt und sicher gibts Einzelfälle die anders aussehen, aber ja...


----------



## AllMountainBob (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi, kann mir jemand helfen.
Ich fahre atm das Nerve am 6.0, allerdings reicht mir dass mitlerweile nicht mehr aus, ich brauch mehr was für singeltrails da hab ich mir mal überlegt das Torque Trailflow zu kaufen.
Nun stellt sich folgende frage, kann man mit dem Torque Trailflow  wirklich auch lange steile Steigungen überwinden ohne ein athlet zu sein  und wie zuverlässig ist die Hammerschmidt Schaltung.

So long..


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mitm Nerve kommst du steilere Steigungen rauf, wobei Otto-Normalo den
Unterschied wohl nicht erfahren kann da ihm die Puste so oder so ausgeht.

Hammerschmidt ist min. so zuverlässig wie jede andere Schaltung. Robuster
ist diese ohnehin.


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. Oktober 2011)

AllMountainBob schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jemand helfen.
> Ich fahre atm das Nerve am 6.0, allerdings reicht mir dass mitlerweile nicht mehr aus, ich brauch mehr was für singeltrails da hab ich mir mal überlegt das Torque Trailflow zu kaufen.
> Nun stellt sich folgende frage, kann man mit dem Torque Trailflow  wirklich auch lange steile Steigungen überwinden ohne ein athlet zu sein  und wie zuverlässig ist die Hammerschmidt Schaltung.
> 
> So long..




Nein das ist absolut unmöglich,wie du und wahrscheinlich jeder überzeugte klick-tourenfahrer vermuten würde,schließen die 180mm das vollkommen aus.Die kritischischen Blicke anderer Bergauffahrer würden den Rest tun,denn was nicht sein darf,kann auch nicht sein.
Die Hammerschmidt so zuverlässig,wie ein Umwerfer unzuverlässig ist.


----------



## monkey10 (31. Oktober 2011)

AllMountainBob schrieb:


> ...kann man mit dem Torque Trailflow  wirklich auch lange steile Steigungen überwinden ohne ein athlet zu sein ...



ich verstehe den sarkasmus von Xplosion51, da dieses thema schon in unzähligen threads & beträgen breitgetreten wurde. Freeman_1982 hat mit seinem kurzem statement gar nicht so unrecht

mit einem torque kann man durchaus bergauf fahren. mit absenkbarer gabel steigt das VR später bzw ist weniger körperspannung/fahrtechnik notwendig. aber der schlüssel ist die kondition & motivation


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Eben , geht alles wenn man nur will. 

Beim 24h mtb Rennen am nürburgring fuhr einer mit einem yt tues Ltd dh Bike mit. 
Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, aber geht alles.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Geometrie einigermaßen passt (oder anders gesagt... du die Beine durchstrecken kannst) dann kannst du auch 20kg den Berg rauf treten.

Wenn du aber 10cm zu tief sitzt, dann hast du keine Chance ein 10kg Rad 1000hm rauf zu fahren.

Das Canyon Torque hat eine sehr gute Geometrie auch fürs bergauf fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

So ist es, geht alles!!


----------



## BommelMaster (2. November 2011)

also 1,5" steuerrohr geht ohne probleme in dem rahmen.

der nukeproof steuersatz passt einwandfrei und sieht find ich nicht schlimm aus.

der evolver isx-1 is leider nicht mehr gekommen, jetz muss derweil ein stahlfeder herhalten. freu mich auf die erste ausfahrt


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also 1,5" steuerrohr geht ohne probleme in dem rahmen.
> 
> der nukeproof steuersatz passt einwandfrei und sieht find ich nicht schlimm aus.
> 
> der evolver isx-1 is leider nicht mehr gekommen, jetz muss derweil ein stahlfeder herhalten. freu mich auf die erste ausfahrt


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. November 2011)

Tolles Teil!


----------



## soeckel (2. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also 1,5" steuerrohr geht ohne probleme in dem rahmen.
> 
> der nukeproof steuersatz passt einwandfrei und sieht find ich nicht schlimm aus.



Interessant! Hab mich mit der Thematik Steuersatz im Torque noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt. Hätte zwar gerne ein Angle-Set aber soweit meine Internetrecherche stimmt, passt das mit semiintegriert und tapered Steuerrohr nicht zusammen. Wenn nun aber 1.5'' durchgehend rein passt, ja dann...


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2011)

soeckel schrieb:


> Interessant! Hab mich mit der Thematik Steuersatz im Torque noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt. Hätte zwar gerne ein Angle-Set aber soweit meine Internetrecherche stimmt, passt das mit semiintegriert und tapered Steuerrohr nicht zusammen. Wenn nun aber 1.5'' durchgehend rein passt, ja dann...


passt es trotzdem nicht....


----------



## ollum104 (2. November 2011)

Kann jemand Auskünfte zur Federhärte beim 2011er Torque FRX 9.0 (also mit Vivid) bei ca. 65 kg machen?


----------



## lnt (2. November 2011)

musst mal nach federhärterechner oder sowas googlen. 70mm hub, 200mm federweg, fahrergewicht und gewünschten sag angeben, dann sollte eine entsprechende feder vorgeschlagen werden. 300er feder sollte bestimmt passen.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. November 2011)

grobe federhärtenrechnung:

D(federhärte) = F (kraft) / s(weg)

das beudeutet:

F = Körgewicht (kg) * 2,2 ( = Kraft, die du mit deinem Körpergewicht maximal auf das Rad bringst) *2,2 (Umrechnung kg in LBS) * (übersetzungsverhältnis -> Federweg / Hub

S = Hub in Inch

bei deinem fall bräuchte ein Fahrer mit 80 kg:

80kg*2,2 * 2,2 * (200/70)
_______________________

7 (cm)/ 2,54


wäre dann eine 401 LBS/inch Feder

bei einem etwas progressiveren fahrwerk kann man dann schon eine etwas weichere feder fahren, bei 65 kg würde die rechnung 325 sagen - 300 ist sicher möglich!



hier nochmal Torque:





es ist etwas schwierig, die schokoseite des torques zu finden.

hab heute die erste ausfahrt gemacht - einen s teilen technischen trail. tolles rad, passt alles. lenker noch zu hoch(durch den s teuersatz leider auch), und das rad ist sehr kurz

bin 1,83 und habe M, könnte von der Länge locker L sein , das gefällt mir aber optisch nicht mit dem hohen Sitzrohr

wäre schön wenn das M in der Höhe 2 cm länger wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (2. November 2011)

Nabend,

mit viel Interesse habe ich gerade den Austausch über UST und Dichtmilch gelesen.
Weiß jemand ob die Torques 2011 (z.B Dropzone mit dem Minion Dh) mit Hilfe der Ventile einfach umgebaut werden können oder sind die Reifen nicht "Milchtauglich" ?


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. November 2011)

> bin 1,83 und habe *M*,...



 wieso ist bei dir zwischen AGB und Oberrohr noch soviel Platz?
Bei meinem M rahmen ist das Haarscharf!


----------



## monkey10 (2. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hab heute die erste ausfahrt gemacht - einen s teilen technischen trail



 NW oder FWW(=WWW)?



BommelMaster schrieb:


> tolles rad, passt alles. lenker noch zu hoch(durch den s teuersatz leider auch), und das rad ist sehr kurz
> 
> bin 1,83 und habe M, könnte von der Länge locker L sein , das gefällt mir aber optisch nicht mit dem hohen Sitzrohr
> 
> wäre schön wenn das M in der Höhe 2 cm länger wäre



Oh ja.. das Torque ist eher kurz. Ich dachte, du wusstest das schon. Das vom Till soll ja sogar eine um 2cm kürzere horizontale OR-Länge haben als der Hersteller angegeben hat. Hast schon mal nachgemessen?

Da du mit deinem kurzen Vorbau und Steuersatz nicht wirklich niedriger zu kommen scheinst, hilft es wohl nur, die Gabel auf 160mm zu traveln



Siggi81 schrieb:


> mit viel Interesse habe ich gerade den Austausch über UST und Dichtmilch gelesen.
> Weiß jemand ob die Torques 2011 (z.B Dropzone mit dem Minion Dh) mit Hilfe der Ventile einfach umgebaut werden können oder sind die Reifen nicht "Milchtauglich" ?



tja, deine Neugier und Interesse kann sicher durch die Suchfunktion und Google, sowie dem Besuch der Homepage deines Laufradherstellers befriedigt werden

Soviel sei dir verraten: UST-Reifen vertragen sich ausgezeichnet mit UST-Felgen/Laufräder. Ich kenne allerdings jemanden der die normalen Minion DH 2.5er Drahtreifen mit Milch auf den ZTR-Flow ohne Probleme fährt...

Für weiteres am besten entweder im Laufrad-Forum suchen/fragen oder einfach probieren...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> soeckel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Interessant! Hab mich mit der Thematik Steuersatz im Torque noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt. Hätte zwar gerne ein Angle-Set aber soweit meine Internetrecherche stimmt, passt das mit semiintegriert und tapered Steuerrohr nicht zusammen. Wenn nun aber 1.5'' durchgehend rein passt, ja dann...
> ...


...weil unten immer noch keine Lagerschale eingepresst werden kann, in der sich ein verstellbares Lager bewegen könnte. Stichwort "VOLL-integriert"... mMn einer der einzigen kleinen Nachteile des Torque.




BommelMaster schrieb:


> hab heute die erste ausfahrt gemacht - einen s teilen technischen trail. tolles rad, passt alles. lenker noch zu hoch(durch den s teuersatz leider auch), und das rad ist sehr kurz
> 
> bin 1,83 und habe M, könnte von der Länge locker L sein , das gefällt mir aber optisch nicht mit dem hohen Sitzrohr
> 
> wäre schön wenn das M in der Höhe 2 cm länger wäre


Hmm, ich bin 1,80, habe auch M und fühle mich pudelwohl drauf (zwar das 2009er, aber das ist ja quasi identisch). Ein L Rahmen wäre auch schlecht, weil da das Steuerrohr nochmal länger ist :-/ Wäre ein 1-2cm längerer Vorbau eine Option für dich?




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> wieso ist bei dir zwischen AGB und Oberrohr noch soviel Platz?
> Bei meinem M rahmen ist das Haarscharf!


Vielleicht weil dein Dämpfer ein RC2 ist und der in BommelMasters Bike ein alter ohne viel Verstellungen, bei dem der Ausleger zum Piggy völlig anders geformt ist?


----------



## BommelMaster (2. November 2011)

das vom till (also jetzt meine)s soll 2 cm kürzer als normal sein? 

oberrohr hat genau 57,5 cm - und der reach, etwas schwer zu messen - ca 39 cm - laut canyon angabe 398mm - das kommt shcon hin.

es war mir schon klar dass es nicht das längste ist, das bike -a ber es is ok. für mich ideal wäre halt ein M rahmen mit der Länge des L, aber mit noch kürzeren Steuerrhor usw .... aber es fährt prima.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. November 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> NW oder FWW(=WWW)?



die nase mal wieder - einmal den steilen weg raufgekurbeln, komplett - nur bei den treppen abgestiegen - und dann runter. war leider sehr viel lauf und oben nass, unten gings dann gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (2. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> die nase mal wieder ... war leider sehr viel lauf und oben nass, unten gings dann gut



hmm 

darum war ich heut "etwas höher" unterwegs. dort wars erstaunlich warm und trocken, grip war sensationell


----------



## BommelMaster (3. November 2011)

sehr nice - wo ist das genau? da will ich auch mal mit !!!!


----------



## dervonderalb (3. November 2011)

Hallo Torque-Gemeinde! Ich habe folgendes Problem: Die Dämpferbuchsen sind ausgeschlagen. Sie haben radiales Spiel. Kann man die Buchsen selber wechseln und braucht man dazu Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## christophersch (3. November 2011)

dervonderalb schrieb:


> Hallo Torque-Gemeinde! Ich habe folgendes Problem: Die Dämpferbuchsen sind ausgeschlagen. Sie haben radiales Spiel. Kann man die Buchsen selber wechseln und braucht man dazu Spezialwerkzeug?



Ich kenn nicht die genauen Spezial-Bezeichnungen der Buchsen, weil ich selbst nicht allzu viel Ahnung davon habe, aber wenn es die Aluminium Dinger sind kannst du sie auf jeden Fall selbst wechseln. Einfach die neuen Buchsen vorsichtig mit einem Holzhammer einklopfen - fertig.
Sind es allerdings die fest eingepressten Buchsen direkt im Dämpferauge (mMn sind die aus Kunststoff) brauchst du Spezialwerkzeug dafür. Diese Dinger sind aber eigentlich nur dann ausgeschlagen, wenn du wirklich auf einen längeren Zeitraum mit ausgeschlagenen Buchsen gefahren bist und nichts hin und wieder gepflegt, gereinigt etc hast....


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2011)

Oh mann kann man die Anleitung fÃ¼r sowas nicht mal wo festpinnen  -

Die eigentlichen Buchsen = AbstandshÃ¼lsen verschleissen nicht.

DU.Bushings/ Gleitlager/"Buchsen" sind Industrienormteile, die es fÃ¼r ALLE DÃ¤mpfer in zÃ¶llig (FOX, RS ab 2007, Manitou ab 2011) oder in metrisch gibt. Die kann man zB bei Hibike oder im Normteilehandel kaufen.
Wenn man einen grossen Schraubstock und zB eine SteckschlÃ¼sselnuss und ein StÃ¼ck Kupferrohrfitting oder ebent das Spezialwerkzeug hat, sind die in 5 minuten gewechselt.

Mein Radladen nimmt aber pro "Buchse" nur 5 â¬...


----------



## dervonderalb (3. November 2011)

Das Bike wurde eigentlich immer gepflegt! Die Buchsen haben eine Teflonbeschichtung die sich eben abreibt und recht schnell verschleißt und hats eben Spiel. War bei mir schon mal der Fall. Hab jetzt einfach mal Canyon angeschrieben.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2011)

Mann - die Dinger sind halbjährliche Verschleissteile, willst du deswegen jedesmal dein Bike zu Canyon schicken?


----------



## der-tick.de (3. November 2011)

Ich hab nen Platten, muss ich jetzt Canyon anschreiben, oder bekomme ich das selbst hin? 

Sorry lag mir gerade so auf der Zunge... Ist nicht böse gemeint. 
Aber sowas über Canyon machen zu lassen ist einfach nicht gut, Garantie ist es so gut wie nie und mit Porto etc. sehr teuer die das machen zu lassen, dein Bikedealer um die Ecke machts sofort wenn du den Dämpfer schon ausgebaut hast und für weniger Geld.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2011)

Ein mal selber machen und sich dabei vermutlich ärgern, weils erst nicht gescheit geht und lange dauert - danach nie wieder jemand anderen für sowas brauchen 

BTW: ich hab bei meinem Evolver eine Nuss (also so eine, wo man Schrauben und Muttern mit drehen kann ) genommen, die genau zum Aus- sowie Einschlagen gepasst hat.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die eigentlichen Buchsen = Abstandshülsen verschleissen nicht.


Korrektur: sollten nicht verschleißen. Ich hab die vom unteren Dämpferauge meines Torques schon 2x tauschen müssen.

@dervonderalb: wenn's die DU-Bushings sind: bau deinen Dämpfer aus, geh in den nächsten Radshop u. lass es dort wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauli666 (4. November 2011)

Hallo! 

Ich hab mal ne Frage und bitte net meckern ;-) Ich finde den Treat nicht mehr... und ich bin stinksauer, also nicht auf das Forum, aber auf Canyon ;-) 
Also ich hab ein Problem mit Kettenklemmern zwischen Bashguard/Rahmen. Mein Torque Alpinist 2011 frisst die Kette ständig und der Rahmen sieht schon aus wie Hund :-/ ... ich hab Canyon deswegen angeschrieben und auch drauf hingewiesen, das dies wohl ein Problem aller Alpinisten ist?! Hab ich noch im Kopf... darauf wurde kein Wort verschwendet bei der Antwort. Nur das ichs bitte hinschicken soll und die danach gucken, reparieren (und mir die Rechnung schicken ;-)) grummel... Kann mir jemand von euch den Treat vielleicht mal posten, damit ich mich da mal mit weiteren Betroffen auseinander setzten kann... oder vielleicht sich mit mir in Verbindung setzten, wer selbst betroffen ist, damit man da mal was gescheites an Canyon schicken kann. Ich find das geht so nicht und ich möchte mich mit so ner antwort: schicks mal her wir gucken mal was du falsch gemacht hast... blablabla nicht zufrieden geben müssen. 
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen und bitte nicht böse sein, sollte dies schon irgendwo in den tausend seiten hier beantwortet sein.
danke schon mal!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Das ist ein generelles "Problem" beim Torque. 95% der Rahmen sieht so aus...! Fährst du mit Kettenführung/-Spanner? Wenn nein, hast du schon mal einen Punkt, den du ausmerzen kannst. Desweiteren hilft es, die Kette immer sauber und geölt zu halten, dann zieht sie sich nicht so leicht hoch. Umwickeln der Kettenstrebe ganz bis nach vorne ist auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## stonehill (4. November 2011)

Das Problem wurde vor kurzem hier "behandelt": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8890033#post8890033. Vielleicht meinst du den Thread.


----------



## lauli666 (4. November 2011)

Ja die Kettenführung war von Werk aus dran! Also alles Originalausstattung. ich lad mal ein paar bilder hoch, zum veranschaulichen.

Ich hab mir jetzt beim letzten mal deswegen das SChaltauge abgerissen und bin ganz schön schwer gestürzt... 

Sollte ich vielleicht den Bashgurd ganz abmontieren? 

LG

P.s. die Kette wird vom Röllchen unten hochgefressen, hinter den Bashguard und da bleibt sie dann... bis ich sie per Hand rauszerre... man sieht ja was sie angerichtet hat.


----------



## smithi80 (4. November 2011)

Bionicon hat ne neue Kettenführeung einfach zu monterien und kostet auch nicht die Welt soll auch garnicht mal so schlecht sein was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe hänsgt die Kette unten unten aus dan müsste es passen, zwar keine Perfekte Lösung aber besser wohl wie jetzige. Bei meinem Alspinist von 2011 ist mir bis jetzt noch nie die Kette gesprungen und ich nehme es auch ziemlich ran


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2011)

Das Problem mit Chainsuck hab ich auch öfter  - wenn alles sauber und das Kettenblatt nicht verschlissen ist, kann man nur versuchen, die KeFü-Rolle weiternach unten von der Schwinge weg zu justieren.

Ich vermute, dass es u.A. daran liegt, dass die Kette wenn sie auf dem Röllchen fürs kleine KB aufliegt bzw. dorthin hochklettert, sich kurz an der Schwinge (zB beim Ausfedern oder wenn das Schaltwerk grad schlabbert) verklemmt und dann hochgezogen wird.

Wenn das bei mir weiterhin passiert, werde ich wohl auf eine Bionicon-Führung wechseln. Komischerweise hab ich das nur am Torque und nicht am Nerve (Stinger KeFü).


----------



## der-tick.de (4. November 2011)

Die Rolle von der Kefü muss direkt an den Bashguard. Dann die Kette regelmäßig mit gescheitem Öl versorgen. Dann passiert das auch nicht, es sei denn die Kette oder Ritzel sind verschlissen. 
Ich habs bei meinem Torque erst einmal gehabt, da wusste ich dann das die Kette fällig ist, neue Kette und gut war.


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. November 2011)

Hab da ein Kleines Problem:
Normal, dass der Abstand SO groß ist? Welchen Adapter brauch ich da genau?
Merci


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. November 2011)

vielleicht hilft das.

klick

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (4. November 2011)

lauli666 schrieb:


> Ja die Kettenführung war von Werk aus dran! Also alles Originalausstattung. ich lad mal ein paar bilder hoch, zum veranschaulichen.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt beim letzten mal deswegen das SChaltauge abgerissen und bin ganz schön schwer gestürzt...
> 
> ...



Also ich habe das 2010 er Alpinist, da war ab Werk noch keine Führung etc. drann. habe ich dann alles selber nachgerüstet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
Hatte dann auch auf 22/36 gebaut und hatte mit dieser Kettenradkombi auch bei der ersten Tour mehrmals einen Chainsuck. Habe dann wieder auf 22/32 zurückgebaut und ab da hatte ich das nie wieder. Eventuell könnte es mit 24/36 klappen, habe es aber noch nicht probiert.
Was ist denn bei dir drauf?
Barney_1


----------



## dia-mandt (4. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hab da ein Kleines Problem:
> Normal, dass der Abstand SO groß ist? Welchen Adapter brauch ich da genau?
> Merci



ja, ist es... hier meine Bremse an der Boxxer:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hab da ein Kleines Problem:
> Normal, dass der Abstand SO groß ist? Welchen Adapter brauch ich da genau?





Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft das.
> 
> klick
> 
> sorry




Da ich ein netter Mensch bin: Die Bezeichnung wird i. d. R. etwa so aussehen "PM to PM Front 203" oder "PM +43mm".




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ja, ist es... hier meine Bremse an der Boxxer:


Tip: Anschlussschraube der Leitung am Sattel vorsichtig ganz leicht auf drehen - Leitung schön eng richtung Gabel drehen - Schraube wieder zu. Geht wenn man aufpasst ohne, dass man entlüften muss, ist wesentlich sicherer für die Leitung bzw. die Speichen, wenn was dazwischen kommt und sieht einfach auch schöner aus


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft das.
> 
> klick
> 
> sorry



*elixir 
aber Danke 

den Adapter Pm-Pm 203mm hab icha uchs chon gefunden, aber der Abstand erscheint mir irgendwie zu groß 

@smubob: einer mehr, der mir sagt, ich soll den nehmen^^
werd ich dann wohl ausprobieren müssen

Vielen Dank, Leute


----------



## sundawn77 (4. November 2011)

@hardtail94 

Baust dir ne boxxer ans rockzone?


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. November 2011)

Erstmal nur zur Probe, wie sichs fährt, wenn ichs für gut befinde, bleibt sie vllt drin^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (5. November 2011)

Muss man für ne doppelbrücke einen anderen Steuersatz haben oder geht das so?


----------



## lnt (5. November 2011)

man brauch nur einen anderen gabelkonus. gibts wohl angeblich fÃ¼r 5â¬ + versand Ã¼ber canyon.


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. November 2011)

jap gibt es, hab gestern dort angerufen. 5,95â¬ + Versand, ist einfach nur ein anderer Konus, Steuersatz kann drinbleiben.
Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## julius09 (5. November 2011)

Hey Leute, an meinem trailflow '10 bildet sich an der oberen dämpferaufnahme ein Riss zwischen unterrohr und schweißtnaht ! Gibt es Leute hier die schonmal das selbe Problem hatten? Verdammt sch***e die Sache, am Montag gehts erstmal sofort zu canyon!!


----------



## monkey10 (5. November 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> ...an meinem trailflow '10 bildet sich an der oberen dämpferaufnahme ein Riss zwischen unterrohr und schweißtnaht!...





könntest nicht noch ein foto machen bevor du das bike einschickst?!

was war/ist den einsatzgebiet? gibts mögliche ursachen wie stürze (nach durchschlägen/drops) o.ä.? soll jetzt keine schuldzuweisung sein (das torque sollte eigentlich alles mögliche mitmachen), aber könnte andere user helfen...

hast du den riss zufällig entdeckt? war ja zumindest beim scratch anfangs auch so. nach einem foto haben immer mehr einen riss entdeckt.

ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass du ohne viele probleme schnell zu einem ersatzrahmen kommst.

LG


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> den Adapter Pm-Pm 203mm hab icha uchs chon gefunden, aber der Abstand erscheint mir irgendwie zu groß
> 
> @smubob: einer mehr, der mir sagt, ich soll den nehmen^^
> werd ich dann wohl ausprobieren müssen


Na wenn du ne 203er Scheibe hast, MUSS der passen...! Der Abstand ist auf deinem Bild auch nur so groß, weil der Sattel zu weit oben und etwas zu stark gekippt ist.




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Erstmal nur zur Probe, wie sichs fährt, wenn ichs für gut befinde, bleibt sie vllt drin^^


Na von der Geometrie sollte es passen, die Einbaulänge ist ja identisch. Ist halt fraglich, ob dich der begrenzte Lenkeinschlag stört und ob du effektiv spürbare Vorteile durch die Doppelbrücke haben wirst. Dass sie besser gehen wird als die Van R halte ich davon unabhängig (denn das wäre auch bei einer Lyrik RC2 DH so) für sehr wahrscheinlich 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jap gibt es, hab gestern dort angerufen. 5,95 + Versand, ist einfach nur ein anderer Konus, Steuersatz kann drinbleiben.


Sei froh! Ich musste damals noch den kompletten Steuersatz inkl. dem anderen Konus für 30 (?) kaufen. Hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass ich einen Satz Ersatzlager habe


----------



## anulu (5. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sei froh! Ich musste damals noch den kompletten Steuersatz inkl. dem anderen Konus für 30 (?) kaufen. Hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass ich einen Satz Ersatzlager habe



Jab freu dich^^ Ich musste vor 2 Monaten auch noch den ganzen Steuersatz kaufen  ... welcher immernoch nich da is!


----------



## J00lz (5. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei meinem 2011er Trailflow ist die Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen, leider finde ich nirgends die richtigen Maße. Die SuFu hat ergeben, dass man für 09er FRX wohl, 8x22mm benötigt, ist das beim 11er Torque genauso?

Die hätte ich jetzt in 8x22,84 bestellt, kann das jemand bestätigen?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aubuchsen-8-mm-2-teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html

Schönen Dank, J00lz.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. November 2011)

Du brauchst M8x22,2mm 
Stand zumindest auf meinem Lieferschein von Canyon 

P.S.22,84 gibt es bei deinem Link gar nicht


----------



## J00lz (6. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hab schon bestellt, mal sehn obs passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (6. November 2011)

hai!

Weiß jemand ob ich meine Float 180 auf Garantie einschicken kann bzw zu toxoholic sende kann? Die Gabel ist an meinem Torque Trailflow 2011 drangeschraubt und bockt richtig. Sie hat nicht nur ein wahnsinnig großes Losbrechmoment sondern spricht auch nicht gut an. Ich befürchte, dass, wie es auch bei anderen Leuten der Fall war, überhaupt kein oder viel zu wenig Öl in der Gabel ist. Noch habe ich ja noch Garantie auf das Bike. Greift die jetzt? Hab am 16. Oktober 2010 bestellt und das Bike am 4.12.2010 erhalten.

Edit:

Hab gerade nochmal den Luftdruck in der Gabel angepasst und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das grüne Öl mit Ablassen des Luftdrucks aus der Gabel (über das Ventil zum Luft aufpumpen/ablassen) nach außen fließt bzw gedrückt wird. Ist das normal? Jetzt ist das Ventil meiner Dämpferpumpe von innen mit grünem Öl von der Gabel voll =)


----------



## lnt (6. November 2011)

das kenn ich von meinem neuen (aber gebrauchten) vivid air. wird wohl demnächst ein service fällig sein. keine ahnung ob da was ernstes vorliegt, denke mal ne dichtung wird den geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## eikee (7. November 2011)

und kann mir niemand beantworten, ob die Garantie in meinem Fall noch greifen würde?


----------



## anulu (7. November 2011)

Das Beste wird sein, wenn du einfach mal bei Canyon anrufst un denne das Problem schilderst.
Weiß nich wie das mit der Garantie in so einem Fall ausschaut.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> und kann mir niemand beantworten, ob die Garantie in meinem Fall noch greifen würde?


Also kleiner Rechtsexkurs...
Garantie greift in dem Fall NICHT! Denn Canyon gewährt auf die Rahmen mehrjährige Garantie, auf alles andere allerdings nur die Garantie im gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Rahmen. Das heißt 6 Monate Garantie, danach 1,5 Jahre Gewährleistung. Das heißt wiederum das DU nachweisen musst, dass der Schaden an der Gabel bereits bei Erwerb war oder es auf eine unsachgemäße Verarbeitung zurück zu führen ist. 

In der Praxis würde ich einfach bei Canyon anrufen, ob die das nicht noch auf Kulanz machen. Direkt zum Fox-Service geht nicht auf Kulanz, denn das ist ganz sicher eine OEM Gabel, die die Fahrradhersteller günstiger bekommen, weil sie selbst den Service übernehmen. 

Und nun noch kurz meine Einschätzung: Sowas wie ne Dichtung ist normaler Verschleiß, da wirst du wohl sicher einige Euros hinlegen dürfen. Aber vielleicht hast du Glück... Mit meiner Rock Shox Solo Air hatte ich auch 2 Jahre nach Kauf Glück das die mir gratis ne neue Dichtung ins Mission Control rein gemacht haben.


----------



## soeckel (7. November 2011)

Kaum schaut man mal 1 Woche ned in einen Thread...


soeckel schrieb:


> Hätte zwar gerne ein Angle-Set aber soweit meine Internetrecherche stimmt, passt das mit semiintegriert und tapered Steuerrohr nicht zusammen. Wenn nun aber 1.5'' durchgehend rein passt, ja dann...





der-tick.de schrieb:


> passt es trotzdem nicht....





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...weil unten immer noch keine Lagerschale eingepresst werden kann, in der sich ein verstellbares Lager bewegen könnte. Stichwort "VOLL-integriert"... mMn einer der einzigen kleinen Nachteile des Torque.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. November 2011)

also der lenkwinkel vom torque  geht doch voll in ordnung!?!?

bei mir sinds 65° das is fürn touren/freerider doch super.

meines hat jetz nen isx-1 dämpfer drin, gibts bei CRC. sieht super aus. wiegt nur 333g und spricht gut an, eine kurze runde draußen hat auch viel versprechen lassen.
hoffe ihn die tage richtig ausfahren zu können


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> meines hat jetz nen isx-1 dämpfer drin, gibts bei CRC. sieht super aus. wiegt nur 333g und spricht gut an, eine kurze runde draußen hat auch viel versprechen lassen.
> hoffe ihn die tage richtig ausfahren zu können


Bin auch mal gespannt, ob er noch mitkommt, wenn er schnell und/oder viel schlucken muss...


----------



## eikee (7. November 2011)

okay. DANKE für eure Antworten. dann werde ich wohl mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (7. November 2011)

So ein Rad und dann den Baby-Dämpfer wegen ein paar Gramm ?!?


----------



## BommelMaster (7. November 2011)

was genau habt ihr für probleme mit dämpfern ohne agb?

das is der größte irrglaube, dass die nicht funktionieren können.

nur mal eine frage an euch:
was glaubt ihr, funktioniert besser:
a) ein Manitou Swinger 3way ohne AGB
b) ein Manitou Swinger 4way MIT AGB

bitte um ehrliche antwort, von welchem ihr euch mehr/bessere Funktion erwartet.

das gewicht war mit stahlfeder auf einer waage 15 und auf der anderen 15,18 kg

das ärgert mich a weng, hatte mit weniger gerechnet. aber die summe machts halt doch wieder
mit luftdämpfer somit jetz bei ca 14,7 kg. hoffe irgendwann mal unter 14 zu kommen, aber da muss man scho viieeeel machen


----------



## soeckel (8. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also der lenkwinkel vom torque  geht doch voll in ordnung!?!?
> 
> bei mir sinds 65° das is fürn touren/freerider doch super.


Ist ein 2008er Torque


----------



## martin82 (8. November 2011)

Bin auch gespannt auf einen Bericht über den ISX-1, wenn er gut spare ich gerne 200-300gr.


----------



## anulu (8. November 2011)

Hat sich erledigt!

Hab grad mit Canyon telefoniert. Also falls jemand ein Ersatzteil für einen FSA No. 55-2 Steuersatz benötigt, die haben sie nicht mehr auf Lager und diese werden auch nich nachbestellt.

Musste jetzt auf den Acros AiX-03 Steuersatz wechseln. Naja danke Angebot kostet er mich das Gleiche und ich hab mir gleich noch den 1,5" Gabelkonus dazubestellt damit ich den bei Bedarf zuhause habe.

Hoffe der taugt was 

Muss sagen, dass Canyon diesesmal super schnell reagiert hat und auch meine verwirrten E-Mails ohne Beanstandung verstanden hat


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2011)

Da mir gerade eine Sache wegen einer Laufrad-Bastelei durch den Kopf geht, mal eine Frage an die Leute, die Torques mit dem Sun Ringle Drift LRS mit den MTX 29 Felgen haben: Hat jemand von euch mal seinen LRS (oder wenigstens ein LR) gewogen? Habe auf die Schnelle nix Konkretes gefunden. Der "richtige" Drift 2.1 mit den MTX 33 Felgen wiegt ja laut Website 2530g (inkl. Felgenbändern, so wie ich das lese). Also wenn der LRS wirklich bis auf die Felgen identisch wäre, müsste der mit den MTX 29 ca. 2350g wiegen, basierend auf den Herstellerangaben der Felgen. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das hin kommt. Wenn alle Einzelangaben stimmen und man von erfahrungsgemäßen ~65g für die Messingnippel und ~50g für die Felgenbänder ausgeht, müssten alleine die Speichen ja knapp 500g wiegen  Da könnte man mit einem Neuaufbau der Einzelteile gleich mal gut was sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (8. November 2011)

Oder den lrs direkt verkaufen und was kompl. leichteres kaufen, denn neue Speichen und einspeichen/zentrieren kostet auch wieder Geld. Und das nicht wenig.
Ich werde den lrs sofort tauschen ( kommt mein aktueller rein).


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was genau habt ihr für probleme mit dämpfern ohne agb?
> 
> das is der größte irrglaube, dass die nicht funktionieren können.
> 
> ...



180mm und so ein Minidämpfer passen nicht zusammen.Das selbe hatte man schon beim Torque ES mit dem Monarch,der alzu oft ausgetauscht wurde.
Und wenn ihr schon jedes Gramm sparen wollt,wobei ich mich dann frage mit welcher Intension ihr das Torque gekauft habt,dann wohl 
als allerletztes beim Fahrwerk.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. November 2011)

nochmal an dich, xplosion, was versprichst du dir von einem ausgleichsbehälter?

welchen dämpfer hälst du für besser, den 3way oder 4way, bitte um ehrliche antwort, die  tehcnische erklärung gebe ich dir danach.

du kannst hier ja wirklich nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen, nur weil irgend ein dämpfer in einem anderen rad nicht funktioniert hat, kannst du nicht davon auf die schlechte grundsätzliche funktion der dämpferbauart schließen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Oder den lrs direkt verkaufen und was kompl. leichteres kaufen, denn neue Speichen und einspeichen/zentrieren kostet auch wieder Geld. Und das nicht wenig.


Ich habe den LRS ja gar nicht...  Ich schildere dir mal meinen Gedankengang: Ich habe ein 2009er Torque in raw/orange und momentan einen LRS mit Hope Pro II, Sun Single Track und DT Comp, der gut 2,1kg wiegt. Habe mir kürzlich einen Satz DH Reifen für Park etc. gekauft. Da 2012 ja einige Torques mit dem orangenen Drift LRS ausgeliefert werden und die Teile jetzt nicht allzu teuer sind, denke ich mir, dass ich so einen sehr günstig bekommen könnte, da den wohl wegen dem Gewicht viele verkaufen werden  Würden sicher sehr nett aussehen an meinem Torque. Hätte mir dann allerdings gedacht, die orangenen Felgen mit den Hope Naben und Supercomp Speichen neu aufzubauen, was ungefähr auf 1950g kommen sollte und mein Touren-LRS wäre. Die Demon Naben würde ich dann für den Park-LRS nehmen und entweder mit den Single Tracks kombinieren, da die eigentlich noch ziemlich gut sind oder mit NS Trailmaster, mit denen ich schon lange liebäugle. Würde dann mit DT Comp etwa auf 2,2kg mit ST oder auf 2,1kg mit den NS kommen, für den Park also in jedem Fall lässig im Rahmen.




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> 180mm und so ein Minidämpfer passen nicht zusammen.Das selbe hatte man schon beim Torque ES mit dem Monarch,der alzu oft ausgetauscht wurde.


Das erste ist schlicht und einfach falsch, das zweite eine falsche Schlussfolgerung. Der Monarch passte einfach nicht zum Hinterbau, das hat rein gar nichts mit der Bauart des Dämpfers zu tun! Der DHX Air läuft im Torque ja auch eher bescheiden und trotzdem wird er ebenfalls original verbaut und viele fahren damit. Es gibt zahllose Beispiele von Bikes mit >150mm Federweg, die mit "Minidämpfer" astrein funktionieren.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass BommelMaster ein Fahrwerk aufbaut bzw. so lässt, das schei$$e ist, so wie ich ihn einschätze... 

Edit: sag ich doch


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. November 2011)

Nachteile beim non piggy pack sind einige da z.b. 

-"mitkommt, wenn er schnell und/oder viel schlucken muss"

-Durchrauschen + fehlender Durchschlagschutz (schlechte Ausnutzung) damit der Dämpfer nicht durschlägt muss mit 
weniger SAG gefahren werden.

Die Luftkammer ist auch entscheidend kleiner


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> -"mitkommt, wenn er schnell und/oder viel schlucken muss"


Dafür gibt es unzählige Gegenbeispiele. Die Tatsache, dass du keine kennst reicht nicht aus, um zu behaupten, dass es keine gibt.




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> -Durchrauschen + fehlender Durchschlagschutz (schlechte Ausnutzung)
> 
> Die Luftkammer ist auch entscheidend kleiner


Ok, damit hast du dich selbst entlarvt  Was machen Leute, denen ihr Luftdämpfer zu sehr durchrauscht und zu wenig Durchschlagschutz hat, na...?


----------



## BommelMaster (8. November 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Nachteile beim non piggy pack sind einige da z.b.
> 
> -"mitkommt, wenn er schnell und/oder viel schlucken muss"
> 
> ...




das sind genau lauter so unwahrheiten.

dass er "mitkommt" hängt wesentlich vno der zugstufe ab, die ist genau gleich - es gibt keinen  grund,warum die anders sein sollte im gegensatz zu einem AGB dämpfer.

ein nonAGB dämpfer hat genau die gleiche luftkammer, wie einer mit AGB. du kannst z.v. beim dhx air die luftkammer vom rp2/3 auf den dhx schrauben, und auch vom evolver kannst du die luftkammern tauschen, das is alles das selbe. somit von der kennlinie KEIN unterschied.

den druchschlagschutz, den du über die progression der luftkammer des AGB erreichen willst, kann ich genauso bei meinem dämpfer erreichen. einfach die luft aus der dämpfung, etwas öl in die luftkammer der Dämpfung, und fertig. ein "adapter" für das aufpumpen der dämpfungsluftkammer ist notwendig, aber für mich machbar.

das einzige, das ALLEREINZIGSTE, das fehlt, ist der sog Basevalve im AGB, bei dem du beim ISX-6 die druckstufe einstellen kannst.

leider wolltest du auf meine frage von vorher nicht anworten. der clou ist, dass die dämpfungstechnik im ISX-1 (oder 3way) und im ISX4(oder 4way) EXAKT die gleiche ist. die 4er dämpfer haben im AGB keinerlei kolben, dort ist nur der öldruchfluss, und der trennkolben sitzt im AGB, nciht im hauptkolben- UND ? was hab ich davon, so einen 100g schweren AGB, den kein mensch braucht, nur alle meinen, ui ohne AGB kann der nicht gut gehen.

und meist sind die dämpfer von grund auf sehr gut abgestimmt, dass sie schon sehr gut funktionieren, vorallen von manitou hört man das immer wieder.

und wenn mir die dämpfung nicht taugt - bau ich sie um, da brauchts keinen isx-6


----------



## dia-mandt (8. November 2011)

Aber ist es nicht so, dass der agb dafür sorgt, dass wenn der dämpfer "heiß" wird und sich die luft ( oder anderes) ausdehnt und der dämpfer dadurch verhärten würde, der agb das dann ausgleicht? Oder so in der art?
So wie auch bei bremsen!?!?
Wenn das falsch sein sollte.... Einfach überlesen 
Wie gesagt, nie groß mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Chris_Tox (8. November 2011)

> Aber ist es nicht so, dass der agb dafür sorgt, dass wenn der dämpfer  "heiß" wird und sich die luft ( oder anderes) ausdehnt und der dämpfer  dadurch verhärten würde, der agb das dann ausgleicht? Oder so in der  art?


Nein, diese Funktion haben auch Dämpfer ohne AGB im Luftkolben integriert durch einen darin enthaltenen Trennkolben, welcher über Stickstoffdruck das Ölvolumen flexibel macht.

Und die Luft (Feder) und Ölkreislauf (Dämpfer) sind komplettt voneinander getrennt. Luft, die erwärmt wird wird, steigert die Federrate in jedem Dämpfer. Hierfür gibt es keinen Ausgleich.


MfG,


Chris


----------



## dia-mandt (8. November 2011)

Aber mal ehrlich... irgendeine funktion/verbesserung muss der agb ja haben, sonst würde es ja keinen sinn machen einen zu verbauen.
Mag ja sein, dass diese funktion an die ich gedacht habe auch ohne agb vorhanden ist, aber vielleicht nicht so effektiv.
Würde schon gern wissen, weshalb mein einen agb verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da mir gerade eine Sache wegen einer Laufrad-Bastelei durch den Kopf geht, mal eine Frage an die Leute, die Torques mit dem Sun Ringle Drift LRS mit den MTX 29 Felgen haben: Hat jemand von euch mal seinen LRS (oder wenigstens ein LR) gewogen?



Hatte die Gewichte zwar schon mal gepostet, als mir aufgefallen war, dass Canyon nur die MTX 29 verbaut. Damals wollte mir niemand glauben, weil ja MTX 33 auf der Canyon Seite stand 
*Gewichte vom Canyon Sun Ringle Drift 2.1 mit der MTX29:*
Habe nicht mehr alle Gewichte da, aber damit kannst du dir alles ausrechnen.
HR: 1224g (vermutlich ohne Felgenband gewogen)
VR Nabe:196g
HR Nabe X-12:404g
Felge: 567g
1x Felgenband: 18g 

Je nach dem was du bei deinem Gewicht für Speichen brauchst:
Mit 32 Sapim D-Light (154g) und 32 Laser (136g) und 64 Polyax Alu (20g) kannst du 196g sparen. 
32 Race wiegen 179g. 64 Polyax Messingnippel (12mm) wiegen 60g

Würde mir an deiner Stelle eine orange breite Spank EVO Felge und anhängig vom Geldbeutelfüllstand Hope/Novatec-Naben holen.


----------



## BommelMaster (9. November 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich... irgendeine funktion/verbesserung muss der agb ja haben, sonst würde es ja keinen sinn machen einen zu verbauen.
> Mag ja sein, dass diese funktion an die ich gedacht habe auch ohne agb vorhanden ist, aber vielleicht nicht so effektiv.
> Würde schon gern wissen, weshalb mein einen agb verbaut!




das is ja halt eben die krux. den einzigen sinn den es macht, sind externe verstellknöpfe, die halt beim ein-rohr dämpfer nicht möglich sind.
es gibt genügend dämpfer, die die dämpfung nur über den hauptkolben machen, welche aber auch ausgezeichnet funktionieren. z.v. der Van R  von Fox, die 4Way Dämpfer eben von manitou usw.

thermische vorteile sind wohl eher, geshcätzt, im promille bereich.
wenn der isx-1 von grund auf halbwegs gut abgestimmt ist wird er super gehen. wenn nicht, müsste man halt etwas umshimmen


----------



## martin82 (9. November 2011)

interessante Dämpferdiskussion, zwischenfrage, was haben die neuen torks den für eine einbaulänge und hat schonmal einer diesen DT-Swiss Dämpfer versucht der im Liteville 601 / 901 gefahren wird ??


----------



## dia-mandt (9. November 2011)

also die frx-serie hat 241mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hatte die Gewichte zwar schon mal gepostet, als mir aufgefallen war, dass Canyon nur die MTX 29 verbaut. Damals wollte mir niemand glauben, weil ja MTX 33 auf der Canyon Seite stand


Ja, was im Katalog steht oder der Mann an der Hotline sagt, stimmt IMMER  Die Diskussion hatte ich gefunden, deine Gewichte allerdings nicht...




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> *Gewichte vom Canyon Sun Ringle Drift 2.1 mit der MTX29:*
> Habe nicht mehr alle Gewichte da, aber damit kannst du dir alles ausrechnen.
> HR: 1224g (vermutlich ohne Felgenband gewogen)
> VR Nabe:196g
> ...


Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Daten!  Die Gewichte der Naben und Felgen sind ja wirklich sehr exakt an den Herstellerangaben nur 1 bzw. 3 oder 4g Abweichung, wow! 
Bei den Speichen fehlen mir einfach etwas die Erfahrungswerte... bin bisher immer die "schweren" DT Comp gefahren. Habe jetzt aber im Touren-Hardtail auch einen LRS mit Sapim Race und fahre mit dem auch ordentliches GelÃ¤nde und FR-Strecken mit SprÃ¼ngen etc., da hatte ich bisher auch nicht das GefÃ¼hl, dass die nicht stabil genug wÃ¤ren. Kannst du mir da evtl. einen Tip geben? Ich wiege 66kg im Adams-KostÃ¼m, fahre eher sauber als mosher-mÃ¤Ãig, fÃ¼r den Touren-LRS wÃ¼rde ich natÃ¼rlich eher eine Variante leichter wÃ¤hlen, fÃ¼r den Park-LRS eher stabiler. Alu Nippel nehme ich eh, die kosten ja nix und ich fahre mit dem Rad nicht nennenswert im Salz-Matsch rum.




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde mir an deiner Stelle eine orange breite Spank EVO Felge und anhÃ¤ngig vom GeldbeutelfÃ¼llstand Hope/Novatec-Naben holen.


Wieso Spank? Da gibt es meines Wissens nach nur die Tweet in orange und die sind von den MaÃen wie vom Gewicht her den MTX 29 sehr Ã¤hnlich, kosten aber 45â¬ das StÃ¼ck. Da lege ich beim Kauf eines Torque-Drift-LRS fÃ¼r die Naben nicht viel drauf, jedenfalls deutlich weniger als ich fÃ¼r jede beliebigen anderen Naben zahlen wÃ¼rde. Hope Naben fÃ¼r den leichten LRS habe ich ja und fÃ¼r den Park-LRS wÃ¤ren die Demon voll ok, finde ich. Das relativ gesehen Teuerste werden bei der Aktion unterm Strich eh die Bremsscheiben, da bin ich wegen dem breiten Reibring auf original Hope angewiesen...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich... irgendeine funktion/verbesserung muss der agb ja haben, sonst wÃ¼rde es ja keinen sinn machen einen zu verbauen.


Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Spezi was DÃ¤mpfer-Interna angeht, aber mir wÃ¼rden auch nur die Verstellungen einfallen. Sowas wie HS-/LS-Druckstufe und Endprogression an den Manitou 6-Way DÃ¤mpfern z. B. wÃ¼rdest du im GehÃ¤use eines einfachen DÃ¤mpfers einfach nicht unterbringen. Was i. d. R. auch noch eine MÃ¶glichkeit bei den AGB-DÃ¤mpfern ist, ist die Beeinflussung der generellen DÃ¤mpfungs-IntensitÃ¤t Ã¼ber den Druck im Piggy sowie die Endprogression Ã¼ber dessen Volumen.
Kurz gesagt: wenn der DÃ¤mpfer zum Hinterbau und den persÃ¶nlichen AnsprÃ¼chen passt, kann ein einfacher DÃ¤mpfer genau so gut sein. Muss man den DÃ¤mpfer an eine besondere Hinterbau-Charakteristik oder bestimmte Vorlieben intensiver anpassen oder wenn man diese MÃ¶glichkeiten einfach haben will, ist ein Piggy-DÃ¤mpfer die erste Wahl.




martin82 schrieb:


> interessante DÃ¤mpferdiskussion, zwischenfrage, was haben die neuen torks den fÃ¼r eine einbaulÃ¤nge und hat schonmal einer diesen DT-Swiss DÃ¤mpfer versucht der im Liteville 601 / 901 gefahren wird ??


Torque ab 2010 hat 240/241mm EinbaulÃ¤nge. Wieso solte man einen DT-DÃ¤mpfer verbauen wollen? Oder sind die Teile mittlerweile auch noch etwas anderes als teuer? Ich habe noch kein DT-Federungselement erlebt, dass sich annÃ¤hernd nach FahrspaÃ angefÃ¼hlt hÃ¤tte...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. November 2011)

@ Smubob:
Bei 66kg kannst du komplett die Sapim Laser verbauen. Wenn du im Park wert auf sehr hohe Seitesteifigkeit der Laufräder legst, dann Laser/D-Light. Nötig wären die dickeren bei dir aber noch nicht. Die dünnen Speichen reißen nicht. Wichtig ist nur, dass du es hinbekommst, sie auf jeder Seite möglichst gleichmäßig auf 1000-1200N zu spannen. Dann kannst du auch Moshen  Ob's ne Weile hält, hängt von der stabilen Felge ab, nicht wie dick die Speichen sind. Dünner ist da sogar besser, weil sie bisschen flexen können und sich durch die Vordehnung kaum/nicht lockern.  
Spank hat ein paar schöne neue Felgen rausgebracht. Hatte aber nicht geschaut, ob es alle in orange gibt, sorry.


----------



## sundawn77 (9. November 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> @ Smubob:
> Bei 66kg kannst du komplett die Sapim Laser verbauen. Wenn du im Park wert auf sehr hohe Seitesteifigkeit der Laufräder legst, dann Laser/D-Light. Nötig wären die dickeren bei dir aber noch nicht. Die dünnen Speichen reißen nicht. Wichtig ist nur, dass du es hinbekommst, sie auf jeder Seite möglichst gleichmäßig auf 1000-1200N zu spannen. Dann kannst du auch Moshen  Ob's ne Weile hält, hängt von der stabilen Felge ab, nicht wie dick die Speichen sind. Dünner ist da sogar besser, weil sie bisschen flexen können und sich durch die Vordehnung kaum/nicht lockern.
> Spank hat ein paar schöne neue Felgen rausgebracht. Hatte aber nicht geschaut, ob es alle in orange gibt, sorry.



Hab mir jetzt auch die Spank Subrosa EVO 2012er bestellt.
Die sollen wirklich deutlich besser geworden sein und vor allem recht leicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> @ Smubob:
> Bei 66kg kannst du komplett die Sapim Laser verbauen. Wenn du im Park wert auf sehr hohe Seitesteifigkeit der Laufräder legst, dann Laser/D-Light. Nötig wären die dickeren bei dir aber noch nicht. Die dünnen Speichen reißen nicht. Wichtig ist nur, dass du es hinbekommst, sie auf jeder Seite möglichst gleichmäßig auf 1000-1200N zu spannen. Dann kannst du auch Moshen  Ob's ne Weile hält, hängt von der stabilen Felge ab, nicht wie dick die Speichen sind. Dünner ist da sogar besser, weil sie bisschen flexen können und sich durch die Vordehnung kaum/nicht lockern.
> Spank hat ein paar schöne neue Felgen rausgebracht. Hatte aber nicht geschaut, ob es alle in orange gibt, sorry.


Super, danke für die Zusammenfassung!  Sich da reinlesen und alle Aspekte überschauen ist wieder so eine langwiehrige Sache, auf die ich einfach keinen Bock gehabt hätte  Aber ich will - sofern das geplante Projekt umgesetzt wird - diesmal die Laufräder selbst einspeichen und nur vom Profi 100%ig zentrieren und abdrücken lassen.
Dass die dünnen Speichen eigentlich kein Haltbarkeitskriterium sondern eher verantwortlich für Steifigkeit bzw. Flex sind leuchtet ein - what bends doesn't break 
EDIT: "Laser/D-Light" - soll das auf asymmetrische Verwendung der Speichen hindeuten...?
Die neuen Spank Felgen machen echt einen sehr guten Eindruck, das stimmt. Von den alten war ich extrem abgeschreckt... ein Kumpel fährt in seinem Torque die alten Subrosa und hat die nur mit einigen Touren ohne extreme Belastungen schon übel gebeutelt (mehrmals die Felgenkante nach innen gebogen bis kurz vor Knick, zahllose Lackabplatzer). Was man ihnen zugute halten muss: noch halten sie und sind weitestgehend rund. Aber meine Single Tracks die ähnlich alt sind, wurden schon mehr vergewaltigt und sehen noch deutlich besser aus, nebenbei bei geringerem Gewicht und drittelsem Preis  Ein paar andere Kumpels und Bekannte haben zum DH-Moshen (da sind zum Teil echt üble Material-Vergewaltiger und auch etwas schwergewichtigere Leute dabei) die Spike Felgen drauf, die halten prima, sind nicht allzu schwer für die wuchtige Breite (vergleichbar mit den deutlich schmäleren Single Track!) und sehen (vor allem in chrome) verdammt gut aus. Der Preis ist allerdings für meinen Geschmack recht hoch, sonst stünden die auch auf der Auswahlliste für den Park-LRS. Bin halt einfach ein Pfennigsfuchser 




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch die Spank Subrosa EVO 2012er bestellt.
> Die sollen wirklich deutlich besser geworden sein und vor allem recht leicht.


Ja, man wirklich nur hoffen, dass die jetzt haltbarer geworden sind. Wenn ja, sind die definitiv sehr interessant. Gefallen mir in diesem Titangrau sehr gut


----------



## sundawn77 (9. November 2011)

Ja in grau sind die auch schick. 

Ich bau bei mir langsam alles auf schwarz um, daher sinds jetzt die Schwarzen.
Von der optischen Seite her gefallen mir die neuen Subrosas auch richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...diesmal die Laufräder selbst einspeichen und nur vom Profi 100%ig zentrieren und abdrücken lassen.


Frag den vorher mal lieber. Ich mach das nur hobbymäßig, hätte da aber auch keinen Bock drauf. Hat jeder so sein Prozedere von Anfang bis Ende.  Und Speichen reinstecken dauert keine halbe Stunde, Zentrieren gern mal 2-4h.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dass die dünnen Speichen eigentlich kein Haltbarkeitskriterium sondern eher verantwortlich für Steifigkeit bzw. Flex sind leuchtet ein - what bends doesn't break


Erkannt  Deshalb Speichenwahl nach Fahrergewicht - bei Schwergewichten ist der Flex irgendwann zu groß. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> EDIT: "Laser/D-Light" - soll das auf asymmetrische Verwendung der Speichen hindeuten...?


"Belastungsgerecht" wird's meist genannt und hängt von der Nabengeometrie ab. Die dickeren dort, wo sie steiler stehen und höher gespannt werden.  Also bei Disc-MTB Laufrädern vorn links und hinten rechts. Damit sind - trotz unterschiedlicher Spannung rechts und links - die Speichen etwa gleich vorgedehnt.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die neuen Spank Felgen machen echt einen sehr guten Eindruck, das stimmt. Von den alten war ich extrem abgeschreckt...


Bei den Laufradbauern wurde kürzlich bisschen was zu geschrieben. Spank soll sich einen neuen Hersteller gesucht haben, der es besser drauf hat.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Frag den vorher mal lieber. Ich mach das nur hobbymäßig, hätte da aber auch keinen Bock drauf. Hat jeder so sein Prozedere von Anfang bis Ende.  Und Speichen reinstecken dauert keine halbe Stunde, Zentrieren gern mal 2-4h.


Ok, macht Sinn. Da ich eh bei ihm die Speichen bestellen würde, hat er direkt die Gelegenheit, es mir auszureden 




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> "Belastungsgerecht" wird's meist genannt und hängt von der Nabengeometrie ab. Die dickeren dort, wo sie steiler stehen und höher gespannt werden.  Also bei Disc-MTB Laufrädern vorn links und hinten rechts. Damit sind - trotz unterschiedlicher Spannung rechts und links - die Speichen etwa gleich vorgedehnt.


Ahja, das ist aber eher so eine Kann-Sache, kein Muss, richtig? Du meintest selbst für Park-Einsatz würden bei mir komplett Laser reichen? Das ist gut zu wissen. DT Revo sind ja mit den Laser vergleichbar? Ich meine, dass der Laden, wo besagter LR-Bauer arbeitet bei DT bessere Preise bekommt - das ist natürlich immer auch ein Argument


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

Ich kopier das mal rüber, ich denke, es wird gefunden... 



sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die Descendant ist auch nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Die kann man doch auch mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bashguard montieren, oder?
> Die findet man immer nur mit einem Kettenblatt.
> ...


Oh, darauf hatte ich gerade gar nicht geachtet... ich glaube nicht.

Dann nehme ich das zurück und werfe die neue (schwarze ) XT und die Stylo Am in den Raum.


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kopier das mal rüber, ich denke, es wird gefunden...
> 
> Oh, darauf hatte ich gerade gar nicht geachtet... ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Dann nehme ich das zurück und werfe die neue (schwarze ) XT und die Stylo Am in den Raum.



Also kann man die Descendant tatsächlich nicht mit 2KB+Bash fahren?

Die schwarze XT ist auch nett, aber preislich dann auch nicht mehr weit von der Saint entfernt. Das non-plus-ultra ist aktuell die hier, soweit ich weiss:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59099

Oder kann man die auch nur mit 1KB fahren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Also kann man die Descendant tatsächlich nicht mit 2KB+Bash fahren?
> 
> Die schwarze XT ist auch nett, aber preislich dann auch nicht mehr weit von der Saint entfernt. Das non-plus-ultra ist aktuell die hier, soweit ich weiss:
> 
> ...


Auf den Fotos sieht man nue die Rückseite, aber ich vermute mal sehr stark, dass die keine Gewinde fürs kleine KB hat.

Die XT dürfte aber auch ein ganzes Stück leichter sein, oder?

Die e13 hat auch keine Aufnahme fürs kleine KB...


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (10. November 2011)

Wenn du ne e.13 kurbel mit 2 kb's fahren willst, musst du die xc version nehmen.


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wenn du ne e.13 kurbel mit 2 kb's fahren willst, musst du die xc version nehmen.



Ok, dann hat sich das auch erledigt.
Dann bin ich wieder bei der Saint oder der schwarzen XT und dann mit nem E13 turbo charger bash


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kopier das mal rüber, ich denke, es wird gefunden...
> 
> Oh, darauf hatte ich gerade gar nicht geachtet... ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Dann nehme ich das zurück und werfe die neue (schwarze ) XT und die Stylo Am in den Raum.



Meinst Du die Stylo hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a13584/stylo-oct-2-2-all-mountain.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Stylo hier?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a13584/stylo-oct-2-2-all-mountain.html


Nope, diese hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31191


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

Die ist doch schwerer als meine Variante und teurer dazu!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2011)

Kriegt man erstens auch billiger und das Gewicht kann nicht ganz stimmen, müsste eher sogar noch dem unter der alten liegen, da der Bash leichter ist...
Aber wenn eh Shimano auf dem Plan steht, ist das sowieso die bessere Wahl.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. November 2011)

Die originale hussefelt kurbel plus howitzer innenlager liegt doch so bei ca 1400 gramm, kommt das hin? Finde auf die schnelle keine genaue angabe. 
Bei umbau auf die saint und e13 turbo charger sollte das doch eine gewichtsetsparnis von ungefähr 500 gramm geben, oder ?!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die originale hussefelt kurbel plus howitzer innenlager liegt doch so bei ca 1400 gramm, kommt das hin?


Richtig, meine wog 1412g. Warum ist die SLX 665 eigentlich nicht in der engeren Auswahl? Nicht sexy genug???



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ahja, das ist aber eher so eine Kann-Sache, kein Muss, richtig? Du meintest selbst für Park-Einsatz würden bei mir komplett Laser reichen? Das ist gut zu wissen. DT Revo sind ja mit den Laser vergleichbar? Ich meine, dass der Laden, wo besagter LR-Bauer arbeitet bei DT bessere Preise bekommt - das ist natürlich immer auch ein Argument



Alles kann, nichts muss.  Technisch ist es wirklich besser. Die weniger gespannten Speichen sind trotzdem ein Stück vorgedehnt. Damit werden sie nicht entlastet, lockern sich nicht, ermüden langsamer, du erhältst eine gleichmäßigere Seitensteifigkeit und sparst Gewicht.
Die Laser gibts bei Komponentix ab 0,47/Stück. Revo irgendwo billiger???
Probier's doch mal aus, nur mit Laser oder Revo. Falls es dir wirklich zu weich sein sollte, kannst du immer noch einfach VL und HR die D-Light einziehen. Bin mir aber sicher, es klappt, wenn dein Laufradbauer keinen Mist macht. 
Dein Laufradbauer muss es sich zutrauen, mit den dünnen Speichen ein gescheites Laufrad zu bauen. Diese verarbeiten sich bisschen schlechter, weil sie sich verdrehen. Kriegt nicht jeder gleichmäßig hohe Spannung hin. Hab das bei Laufrädern von Freunden aus verschiedenen Läden noch nicht wirklich gut gesehen. Hat alles nicht richtig gehalten... Mit meinen bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. November 2011)

Die SLX ist auch recht leicht, oder?

Die Saint passt mir optisch besser in den Kram bzw. an mein Bike.
Das silberne stört mich an der SLX.


----------



## stonehill (11. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die SLX ist auch recht leicht, oder?
> 
> Die Saint passt mir optisch besser in den Kram bzw. an mein Bike.
> Das silberne stört mich an der SLX.



rd. 880 g (2fach mit Bash) mit Innenlager meine ich gewogen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (11. November 2011)

880 gr mit 2kb und bash und innenlager??
Sicher?

Die saint wiegt 1090 

Kann ich fast nicht glauben


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Richtig, meine wog 1412g.


Alter Schwede, was ein Bleiklumpen!! Meine Hone (und die ist vom Gewicht her fast identich mit SLX/XT) wiegt inkl. Blättern, Bash und Lager ein halbes kg weniger...




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Alles kann, nichts muss.







Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Technisch ist es wirklich besser. Die weniger gespannten Speichen sind trotzdem ein Stück vorgedehnt. Damit werden sie nicht entlastet, lockern sich nicht, ermüden langsamer, du erhältst eine gleichmäßigere Seitensteifigkeit und sparst Gewicht.
> Die Laser gibts bei Komponentix ab 0,47/Stück. Revo irgendwo billiger???
> Probier's doch mal aus, nur mit Laser oder Revo. Falls es dir wirklich zu weich sein sollte, kannst du immer noch einfach VL und HR die D-Light einziehen. Bin mir aber sicher, es klappt, wenn dein Laufradbauer keinen Mist macht.
> Dein Laufradbauer muss es sich zutrauen, mit den dünnen Speichen ein gescheites Laufrad zu bauen. Diese verarbeiten sich bisschen schlechter, weil sie sich verdrehen. Kriegt nicht jeder gleichmäßig hohe Spannung hin. Hab das bei Laufrädern von Freunden aus verschiedenen Läden noch nicht wirklich gut gesehen. Hat alles nicht richtig gehalten... Mit meinen bin ich zufrieden.


Ok, nochmal danke für die Erklärung. Ich werd das bei Gelegenheit mal mit dem, der die Teile aufbauen würde besprechen, ob er es sich zutraut. Wenn nicht, könnte das evtl. teurer werden als gedacht 
Und 0,47/Stück ist echt top! Hatte als ersten Anhaltspunkt die Preisverhältnisse bei Actionsports genommen, da sin die Revos schon 1/3 billiger als die D-Light, die Laser haben sie einzeln gar nicht gelistet im Moment  Dort kosten die Revos aber auch schon 0,90 in schwarz...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die SLX ist auch recht leicht, oder?
> 
> Die Saint passt mir optisch besser in den Kram bzw. an mein Bike.
> Das silberne stört mich an der SLX.


Ja, die wiegt nackt um die 600g. Die XT ist eigentlich auch nicht leichter (das liegt bei der Komplettkurbel hauptsächlich an den Kettenblättern), aber sieht ab 2012 eben endlich mal wieder richtig gut aus!

EDIT: Meine Hone mit leichtem Bash (64g):







Ein Race Face Light Bash wiegt 40g mehr, das Lager hat nochmal 100g und eine SLX/XT wiegt um die 20g weniger als die Hone => unterm Strich etwa 930g.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2011)

Ich kann den Revos nichts positives abgewinnen, für Enduro. 
Da habe ich mit ihm schon drüber fruchtlos diskutiert - mein Hinterrad am Nerve ist 100% Revo eingespeicht, und es flext ordentlich. Sind mir auch schnell Speichen gerissen, wenn die mal Felskontakt hatten. 
Lieber ein bisschen mehr Material und weniger Sorgen.

Ansonsten hält das meine 92kg schon gut aus seit 2007, incl. Flatdrops usw....


----------



## stonehill (11. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> 880 gr mit 2kb und bash und innenlager??
> Sicher?
> 
> Die saint wiegt 1090
> ...



Hab grad zuhause noch mal nachgeschaut. Waren doch 930 g (mit e*thirteen Bash) aber dennoch gut finde ich.

Edit: Seh grad das Smubob das ja bestätigt.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (11. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>


Ich hatte neulich die neue Schwarze XT auf der Waage. Die hatte ohne Kettenblätter, aber komplett mit Innenlager das Gewicht der Descendent und sah dazu auch noch richtig scharf aus !

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## sundawn77 (12. November 2011)

stonehill schrieb:


> Hab grad zuhause noch mal nachgeschaut. Waren doch 930 g (mit e*thirteen Bash) aber dennoch gut finde ich.
> 
> Edit: Seh grad das Smubob das ja bestÃ¤tigt.



Also ist es gewichtstechnisch quatsch sich eine Saint zu kaufen?
Die wiegt laut Internet 1090 gr.

Die Saint kostet derzeit mit 2 Fach und Bash 209 â¬.
Die schwarze XT kostet 159 â¬ plus 39 â¬ fÃ¼r den E13 bash, da wÃ¤re man dann auch bei 200 tacken.

Was wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2011)

Die XT hat doch keine Inserts für die Pedale. 
Die haben nur Saint und SLX und FC-M555 (?).


----------



## sundawn77 (12. November 2011)

braucht man das?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2011)

Mir ist noch kein Pedal rausgebrochen, anderen schon. Bei 150 â¬ fÃ¼r die Kurbel find ichs schon wichtig.  
Kommt drauf an was du wie fÃ¤hrst. Wenn man Ã¶fter seinRadl wegwirft oder mit den Pedalen an Steinen hÃ¤ngenbleibt oder Ã¶fter die Pedale umschraubt, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, Inserts zu haben.

PS wobei, die [URL="http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11202"]FC-M 545 [/URL]hat auch nur U-Scheiben (wie auch die alte Saint), die kann man ja auch bei der XT unterlegen, das sollte schon zur Kraftverteilung helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (12. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der DHX Air läuft im Torque ja auch eher bescheiden und trotzdem wird er ebenfalls original verbaut und viele fahren damit.


So sieht es aus. Deswegen kauft verdammt nochmal meinen Push-DHX.
Mit Ti-Feder gerade mal 250g Mehrgewicht und dafür 100% Performance. Sorry für die Werbung.

Mit dem DHX Air verschenkt man IMO das Potential des Hinterbaus/Federwegs. Da gibt es Bikes, die gehen mit weniger Federweg am Heck besser als das Torque mit DHX Air.
Schön wäre es, wenn die Hersteller ihre Bikes weniger nach Hype/verkaufsfördernden Namen bestücken würden, sondern nach passender Funktion.
Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich mit dem DHX Air auch lange zufrieden war. Wer aber einmal einen Dämpfer mit richtiger Druckstufe gefahren ist und gerne etwas zügiger unterwegs ist, der wird so schnell nichts anderes mehr wollen.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (12. November 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Mit dem DHX Air verschenkt man IMO das Potential des Hinterbaus/Federwegs. Da gibt es Bikes, die gehen mit weniger Federweg am Heck besser als das Torque mit DHX Air.
> Schön wäre es, wenn die Hersteller ihre Bikes weniger nach Hype/verkaufsfördernden Namen bestücken würden, sondern nach passender Funktion.
> Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich mit dem DHX Air auch lange zufrieden war. Wer aber einmal einen Dämpfer mit richtiger Druckstufe gefahren ist und gerne etwas zügiger unterwegs ist, der wird so schnell nichts anderes mehr wollen.



Der DHX Air ist für das Torque echt abslolut unpassend. Wie viel ein passend auf den Rahmen abgestimmter Dämpfer ausmacht, sehe ich momenten an dem Specialized Enduro welches ich mir zugelegt habe, weil mein altes Tourenrad einen Rahmenbruch hatte. Das Enduro hat 160mm hinten, aber das gesamte Ansprechverhalten ist wesentlich besser als beim Torque. Das Specialized ist halt "mit Liebe" abgestimmt, beim Torque scheint es mir als ob als Bling-Bling Faktor irgendein Fox Dämpfer reingehauen wurde.

Ich will damit nicht sagen dass der DHX air grundlegend schlecht ist, nur passt seine Kennlinie eben nicht zum Torque Hinterbau (und wie man so liest zu den wenigstens anderen Rädern). Zumindest nicht so wie es sich die meisten Fahrer wünschen würden.
Momentan habe ich den Vivid Coil drin, wobei sich das richtige Stahlfederdämpfer-Gefühl immer noch nicht einstellt. Ich würde gerne nochmal den Vivid-Air testen, aber da gibts hier im Forum noch nicht viele Rückmeldungen wie gut der im Torque läuft.


----------



## lnt (12. November 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> ... Ich würde gerne nochmal den Vivid-Air testen, aber da gibts hier im Forum noch nicht viele Rückmeldungen wie gut der im Torque läuft.



ich fahre den vivid air jetzt seit einer woche (4 intensive biketage) im '11er torque fr größe M. tune ist M bei der zugstufe und L bei der druckstufe. habe alle dämpfungen ganz offen außer hs-zugstufe, die fahr ich mit 2 klicks ausgehend von ganz offen. ich wiege fahbereit 68kg und fahre für 30% sag 155psi in der hauptkammer.

zum vergleich kenne ich sonst nur noch den dhx rc2 der vorher drin war (25% sag wegen mittlerer feder --> recht straff). ich merke keine sensibilitäts unterschiede, beide sind super was das ansprechverhalten angeht. der vivid air ist einfach perfekt aufs gewicht abstimmbar, beim dhx lag ich zwischen 2 federn und fuhr dann lieber die straffere, weil ichs nicht zu soft mag. mit dem air-dämpfer nutze ich bei unsrer sprunglastigen strecke (drops, kicker, doubles) den federweg perfekt ohne durchzuschlagen (1mm restfederweg  ) das war beim dhx vorher nicht so (da lag ich bei 90% fw-ausnutzung etwa, obwohl ich auch minimaldruck im shrader ventil für die progression hatte). das mehr an nutzbarem federweg spür ich aber kaum, fühlt sich trotzdem einen tick softer an. die druckstufe ist super angenehm, kein durch den fw-rauschen zu vermerken, sowohl bei sprüngen als auch bei anliegern. bei unsrer anderen flowigen, kurvernreichen strecke nutze ich 80% des federwegs mit dem vivid air. der dhx schien mir bei meinem gewicht etwas/minimal überdämpft in der druckstufe. bei der zugstufe merke ich keine unterschiede, bei beiden angenehm.

ich bin mit dem tausch mittlerweile sehr zufrieden, auch wenn das anpassen des luftdrucks nervt. das ventil ist blöd zugänglich (auch wenn man den kolben um 180° dreht). daher fahr ich auch bei der einfachen, kurvenreichen strecke den selben druck wie sonst auch. druckstufe geht auch leider nicht weiter zu öffnen. ist ja schon tune L und ganz aufgedreht. da müsste eventuell für meine verhältnisse 2,5er öl rein, zugstufe kann ich ja noch zudrehen.

also wenn ihr den vivid air mal wieder im bikemarkt seht zu nem guten preis (was nicht oft vorkommt  ) könnt ihr den durchaus mal testen. für mich vereint er einfach die positiven eigenschaften der luft- (abstimmbarkeit) mit den stahldämpfern (sensibel, gute druckstufe). nachteile wären halt der mehraufwand beim servicen und der preis. gewicht ist mir nebensächlich.

hoffe das war einigermaßen hilfreich für manche.

gruß


----------



## Marcelo_CTR (12. November 2011)

Hi,

I have a Torque ES in size S and i would to know if it's possible install a Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 coil or a Vivi R2C coil in my bike.

please help me.

Regards and good rides


----------



## Thomas_v2 (13. November 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> also wenn ihr den vivid air mal wieder im bikemarkt seht zu nem guten preis (was nicht oft vorkommt  ) könnt ihr den durchaus mal testen. für mich vereint er einfach die positiven eigenschaften der luft- (abstimmbarkeit) mit den stahldämpfern (sensibel, gute druckstufe). nachteile wären halt der mehraufwand beim servicen und der preis. gewicht ist mir nebensächlich


Erstmal Danke für deine Erfahrungen.
Dass man den Luftdämpfer besser auf sein Gewicht einstellen kann finde ich auch von Vorteil. Momenten bin ich beim Vivid Coil auch so zwischen zwei Federhärten.
Nachteil beim Luftdämpfer ist aber, dass man die Unterschiede bei verschiedenen Außentemperaturen ebenfalls merkt, und dann nachstellen muss. Zumindest war das beim DHX Air der Fall. Wenn einer Feder mal passt, dann passt sie auch immer...


----------



## lnt (13. November 2011)

naja, wenn man akribisch drauf achtet, dann merkt man sicherlich jetzt im spätherbst bei der ersten abfahrt den niedrigeren druck durch die frische außentemperatur. aber der dämpfer wird ja auch nach und nach wärmer. das pendelt sich gut ein denk ich und ist zumindest für mich nicht auffällig.

das fließverhalten des öls ändert sich ja auch und das merk ich auch kaum (liegt aber vermutlich auch am agb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (13. November 2011)

Marcelo_CTR schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Torque ES in size S and i would to know if it's possible install a Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 coil or a Vivi R2C coil in my bike.
> 
> ...


 

normaly its not a problem to do a vivid coil in the frame, the fitting length is 241mm


----------



## Marcelo_CTR (13. November 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> normaly its not a problem to do a vivid coil in the frame, the fitting length is 241mm



the length is not a problem, the problem is the pigy back can beat in the top tube.

For example, the pigy back of Fox DHX 5 beat in the top tube when the shock is all compressed


----------



## BommelMaster (13. November 2011)

bin heute den isx-1 im torque ausgiebig gefahren, das ding ist absolute sahne.

leider im stand, da fühlt er sich sehr bockig an, aber aufm trail is das alles weg. super wie er alle schläge wegnimmt, die kennlinie passt auch, er is einfach auch sehr unauffällig - genauso, wies sein sollte

kann es jedem nur empfehlen.

der dämpfer wiegt ohne buchsen in 241mm länge genau 333g, das sind gegenüber einem dämpfer mit titanfeder ca 350 g, gegenüber einen dhx air ca 130g in etwa, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## sundawn77 (14. November 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob man eine SLX-Kurbel schwarz eloxieren lassen kann?


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2011)

Smubob wird da sicher Antworten können, aber wenn du ne neue Kurbel kaufst, kauf dir doch gleich die schwarze XT.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man eine SLX-Kurbel schwarz eloxieren lassen kann?



Soweit ich weiß, gibt's nur einen im Forum, der das kann und gute Ergebnisse hat. Mad-Line müsste das sein. Musst mal in den Eloxierer-Freds schauen. Ich hatte ihm vor längerer Zeit eine Anfrage geschickt und da hat er wegen Zeitmangel abgelehnt. Problem ist die Stahlachse, die abgedeckt werden muss. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann den Revos nichts positives abgewinnen, für Enduro.
> Da habe ich mit ihm schon drüber fruchtlos diskutiert - mein Hinterrad  am Nerve ist 100% Revo eingespeicht, und es flext ordentlich. Sind mir  auch schnell Speichen gerissen, wenn die mal Felskontakt hatten.
> Lieber ein bisschen mehr Material und weniger Sorgen.
> 
> Ansonsten hält das meine 92kg schon gut aus seit 2007, incl. Flatdrops usw....


Mach den leichten Jungs mal nicht die guten Speichen madig!  Du bist für komplett Revo einfach mal 20 kg zu schwer, deine Sun-Felge ist ein weiches Wabbelding und die Speichenspannung kontollier ich dir gern mal. Mit steifer Felge, gleichmäßiger, hoher Spannung und Fahrer bis 75/80kg passt das auch für große Sprünge.


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. November 2011)

Ich drängel mich mal dazwischen da es ja hier der Canyon Torque Thread ist  
Verkaufe mein Torque FRX. Wenn jemand Interesse hat:
  Komplettbike:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/437954/cat/500
  Rahmen-Dämpfer-Gabel Kit: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/437960/cat/500

Preis ist VHB


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. November 2011)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und brauch eure Hilfe.

Nächstes Jahr hab ich mir nen Vertride bestellt. Inzwischen
bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher weshalb. Kashima Coating???
Gewicht???

Wo ist in dieser Übersicht der Fehler? Wenn euch welche ins
Auge springen raus damit. Ich hab jetzt 5h gesucht, mir reichts.





Mir ist bewusst, dass nicht alle Angaben zu 100% stimmen,
die Bremsgewichte z.B. sind für 160er Scheiben. Auch musste
ich ein paar Sachen schätzen z.B. Züge und Hüllen. Der Rest
ist aus Informationen im Internet sprich IBC Gewichtskatalog,
Online Händlern und Canyon selber.

Bashguard und Kettenblätter sind in der Kurbel enthalten.
Reifen setzen sich zusammen aus Mantel und Schlauch wobei
ich zumindest beim Schlauch keine Ahnung hab welcher drin ist.
Rahmengewicht ist M soviel konnte ich raus finden.

Was ich so interessant finde ist, stimmt die Übersicht könnte
man sich auch ein Alpinist kaufen die Reifen tauschen und ist
fast auf dem Gewicht vom Vertride. Davon abgesehen hat man
sicher ein etwas weniger anfälliges Gefährt bzgl. Stürzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Also ist es gewichtstechnisch quatsch sich eine Saint zu kaufen?


Richtig.
Wie schon gesagt: SLX oder XT!




cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS wobei, die FC-M 545 [/URL]hat auch nur U-Scheiben (wie auch die alte Saint), die kann man ja auch bei der XT unterlegen, das sollte schon zur Kraftverteilung helfen.


Das hat nix mit der Kurbel zu tun, nur mit den Pedalen. Ist deren Abschlussfläche vom Gewinde zum Kurbelarm rund, kann man sich die Scheibe sparen. Ist sie das nicht (z. B. wenn eine 15er-Werkzeug-Aufnahme bis Ende durchgeht), braucht man die Scheibe, damit sich die Pedalachse nicht ins Material der Kurbel arbeitet.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Smubob wird da sicher Antworten können, aber wenn du ne neue Kurbel kaufst, kauf dir doch gleich die schwarze XT.


Ich bin doch kein Elox-Spezi  Ich hätte auch einfach direkt auf das Fotoalbum von Mad-Line verwiesen, da sind viele schöne Sachen drin 




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr hab ich mir nen Vertride bestellt. Inzwischen
> bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher weshalb. Kashima Coating???
> Gewicht???
> 
> ...


Also ich hab die Liste jetzt nicht genauer durchgekuckt, aber das mit den Reifen kommt auf keinen Fall hin, die hinteren sind ja gleich und die Muddy Mary vorne dürfte etwa 150g mehr wiegen als der Fat Albert.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin doch kein Elox-Spezi  Ich hätte auch einfach direkt auf das Fotoalbum von Mad-Line verwiesen, da sind viele schöne Sachen drin


Ich dachte, du hast doch so einiges schon eloxieren lassen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (15. November 2011)

Glaub du hast die Schläuche vergessen?

Okay sehe grad du hast sie in dem Mänteln mit eingebaut


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. November 2011)

Update:

Hatte noch einen Fehler bei den Bremsen drin, sollte jetzt besser passen.

Gewicht Reifen beinhaltet:
Vertride - 2x755g (Fat Albert) + 2x185g (Schläuche)
Alpinist - 1x755g (Fat Albert) + 1x 1100g (Muddy Mary) + 2x185g (Schläuche)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1015198]
	

[/URL]


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hast doch so einiges schon eloxieren lassen, oder?


ein einziges Mal eine Sattelklemme und ein paar Brems-Einzelteile 




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Gewicht Reifen beinhaltet:
> Vertride - 2x755g (Fat Albert) + 2x185g (Schläuche)
> Alpinist - 1x755g (Fat Albert) + *1x 1100g (Muddy Mary)* + 2x185g (Schläuche)


Utopisch! Ich hatte mal einen Muddy Mary Gooey Gluey mit 1021g, das war mit weitem Abstand der Schwerste! Alle anderen hatten 837, 867, 879 und 938g. Selbst der 2.35 DH wiegt ja "nur" 1236g...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. November 2011)

dann würde es so ausschauen und der von Canyon angegebene
Unterschied von 800g wäre noch weniger plausibel:


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> dann würde es so ausschauen und der von Canyon angegebene
> Unterschied von 800g wäre noch weniger plausibel:


Vielleicht haben die leichtere Schläuche drin? Außerdem soll doch der Rahmen 200g weniger wiegen (hab ich hier gelesen). 
Aber 600 für 500g Gewichtsersparnis ist doch in der Klasse schon günstig.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. November 2011)

sofern hier von den 2012 er modellen die rede ist, haben alle normalen Torque rahmen 200g im vergleich zum vorjahr abgespeckt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die leichtere Schläuche drin?


Das könnte sein, die sind nirgends gelistet. Dürfte aber auch nur max. 50g pro Laufrad ausmachen, wenn es so ist.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Außerdem soll doch der Rahmen 200g weniger wiegen (hab ich hier gelesen).





DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> sofern hier von den 2012 er modellen die rede ist, haben alle normalen Torque rahmen 200g im vergleich zum vorjahr abgespeckt!


Das stimmt zwar, ist aber beim Vergleich zweier 2012er Modelle völlig egal 


Ich hab auch keine Ahnung mehr, wo der Unterschied noch stecken könnte... evtl. auch eine Summe verschiedener kleiner Fehler in der Liste.
Bei der Bremse würde es mich wundern, wenn der Unterschied nur knapp 40g betragen würde... die Formulas sind noch normal immer unnormal leicht! (war jetzt aber zu faul, dem auf den Grund zu gehen )


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. November 2011)

Ich denk ich werde heut mal anrufen und ohne Umwege diese wirklich
einfache Frage an einen Canyon Mitarbeiter vortragen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werde heut mal anrufen und ohne Umwege diese wirklich
> einfache Frage an einen Canyon Mitarbeiter vortragen. Bin gespannt.


Nicht nur du! Da schlägt dir sicher geballte Kompetenz entgegen... 

Fällt mir nur wieder ein: RearMaxle kommt mit der Federgabel mit oder mit den Laufrädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. November 2011)

was ich aber eigentlich z.b sehr interresant finde ist das man ein trailflow um einiges leichter bekommt als ein alpinist ohne viele kleinteile zu tauschen.... und es in weiterer folge einfacher auf das gewicht eines vertride bekommt.... ok da beginnt halt dann schon wirklich die sissifuss arbeit aber gut...

Ergo trailflow ->

Hammerschmidt raus,
Neue Laufräder
Neue Reifen

macht in Summe grob 1kg weniger...

Und dann stehts ca 14,1 zu 14,4

und da sind dann cabronteile noch nicht mal verwendet worden


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ok da beginnt halt dann schon wirklich die *sissifuss *arbeit aber gut...



Ich weiss ja nicht was *Sissi* mit ihrem *Fuss* hatte.

Der Herr hiess *Sisyphos* - und seine Strafe war, ein Torque ständig von neuem den Berg hochzutragen.

Wenn du das damit meinst...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. November 2011)

ja das war halt schön umgangssprachlich formuliert


----------



## BrotherMo (17. November 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> normaly its not a problem to do a vivid coil in the frame, the fitting length is 241mm


 
i am not finally sure but torgue es (old frame) should have fitting
length 222 

never heared about problems to use vivid coil....


----------



## smithi80 (17. November 2011)

i'm not sure, are you on facebook? write a massage there and you get quickly an answer


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. November 2011)

Die Antwort war wie erwartet:

*1.* Torque Rahmen dieser Serie sind alle identisch. 3050g
*2.* Gewichtsunterschiede kommen von Anbauteilen... Uhhh,
    was eine Erkenntnis.
*3.* Die DT Swiss EXC 1750 LR müssen für Tubeless nachgerüstet
    werden, sprich wenn man partout ohne Schlauch fahren will ist
    der LR des Vertride schon mal schwerer.
*4.* Die Hotline und Service bei Canyon hat sich sowas von verbessert
    ich bin beeindruckt. Nein das war keine Ironie sondern ernst
    gemeint. Habe seit die Seite Online ist etwa 5 Mails geschrieben
    und jedes mal binnen 24h eine Antwort erhalten. Auch spät Abends.
    Telefon war jedes mal jemand zu erreichen, ohne Wartezeit. 
    Kompetenz war nicht vorhanden, kann man aber auch nicht erwarten.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nicht nur du! Da schlägt dir sicher geballte Kompetenz entgegen...
> 
> Fällt mir nur wieder ein: RearMaxle kommt mit der Federgabel mit oder mit den Laufrädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. November 2011)

Wenn das so ist, werde ich mir das Trailflow auch mal zurecht rechnen.
Allerdings gibts da ja nur die normale Float mit 170mm. Mhhh...



DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> was ich aber eigentlich z.b sehr interresant finde ist das man ein trailflow um einiges leichter bekommt als ein alpinist ohne viele kleinteile zu tauschen.... und es in weiterer folge einfacher auf das gewicht eines vertride bekommt.... ok da beginnt halt dann schon wirklich die sissifuss arbeit aber gut...
> 
> Ergo trailflow ->
> 
> ...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. November 2011)

naja hatte bist jetzt immer absenkgabeln.... vermisse die talas echt beim trailflow das wär das tüpfelchen auf dem I. 

Heut am morgen war sogar ein 2011 er Alpinist drin und fast hätte ich mir es stat dem trailflow gekauft.

Aber ich sehe es so: 

1. Float hat einfach ein viel besseres Ansprechverhalten wie eine Talas
2. Gibts ja nen Spanngurt um das teil runter zu bekommen (fahr meistens eh ein größeres stück bergauf und nicht rauf und runter)
3. Gibts sicherlich ein haufen frustrieter Talas-Fahrer die es satt haben und auf Float umrüsten wollen (ergo wenns nicht passt kann mans ja tauschen)


Wegen laufradsatz:

Hope Naben mit DT EX500 er Felgen und DT Revo speichen! So kommst mit dem LRS Satz auf ca 1820g

lg


----------



## jaamaa (17. November 2011)

Genau... Absenkgabeln werden überbewertet. Sag ich so mal oder besser...  hoffe ich mal. Habe es bei 140mm fast nie gebraucht, also werde ich es bei 170mm auch nicht brauchen .


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. November 2011)

naja es ist halt finde ich das leidige thema... ein freund hat ein Ibis Mojo mit 140 mm vorne hinten und nur ne float drinnen.. er: WO zu brauchst absenkgabel, geometrie sollte ja passen...

aber bei meinem nerve war ich einfach heil froh. Meine Erfahrung war, es ist angenehmer mit abgesenkter gabel raufzufahren, andererseits benutzte ich die absenkung oft auch nicht und kam trotzdem oben an...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. November 2011)

wenn man die Funktion nicht hat braucht mann diese auch nicht. Wenn mann sie hat, nutzt
man es zumindest in extremen Situationen da es mit Talas auch wirklich schnell geht.


----------



## monkey10 (17. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Die Antwort war wie erwartet: ...
> *2.* Gewichtsunterschiede kommen von Anbauteilen... Uhhh,
> was eine Erkenntnis



ich habe mir letzten winter die gleichen gedanken gemacht. mein schluss nach intensiver recherche der gewichte war: der gewichtsunterschied zwischen torque alpinist und vertride ist um einiges geringer als von canyon angegeben...

IMHO könnte das sogar beabsichtigt sein um den preisunterschied zum topmodell zu rechtfertigen. wobei meiner meinung nach der preisunterschied beim vertride 2011 durch die teuren XTR-verschleißteile und syntace-komponenten eher gerechtfertigt war, als beim 2012er-modell. bei letzteren besteht der hauptsächliche unterschied in der kashima-beschichtung der federelemente (andere komponenten sind eher gleichwertig und geschmackssache). die geplante kurbel (umwerfer, kassette und sattelstütze) wurde ja 2011 trotz abgeschlossenen kaufvertrag kurzfristig geändert.

Ich finde noch immer das alpinist das bessere paket des tourentauglichen tork. IMHO spart das vertride gewicht an unvernüftigen stellen (zB reifen). mein alpinist´11 würde mit gleichen reifen und carbonlenker genauso viel wiegen wie wiegen, wie das vertride 2012 auf der canyon-HP angegeben.

@talas im tork:



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> wenn man die Funktion nicht hat braucht mann diese auch nicht. Wenn mann sie hat, nutzt
> man es zumindest in extremen Situationen da es mit Talas auch wirklich schnell geht.



naja, ich hab auch schon leute einen flachen schotterweg bergauf schieben sehen.

es kommt eben ganz darauf an welche ansprüche man bergauf hat, welche möglichkeiten einem das terrain bietet und wieviel fahrtechnik/kondition/motivivation man hat...

und natürlich hängt es auch vom rahmen ab. da mein tork bergauf 40-45% im SAG versackt und der sitzwinkel ohnehin nicht der steilste ist - nutze ich doch das talas-system regelmäßig. bei stundenlangen uphills in den ostalpen bringen (mir) die 4cm absenkung erstaunlich viel. die front ist ja auch nicht extrem niedrig und ich will das tork keinesfalls mit einem langen vorbau bergab limitieren...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. November 2011)

BTW....

was ist jetzt das TATSÄCHLICHE Gewicht des 2012er Alpinisten? 14.4 ? 14.5? oder 14.7?

lg


----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2011)

habt ihr schon überlegt, einen winkelteuersatz für tapered steurrohre für das torque zu adaptieren?

es gibt von works components einen für 44mm oben, und 49,61mm unten.

das lager unten hat außen ca 51,7mm durchmesser, man bräuchte lediglich einen adapterring aus alu oder stahl, der es ermöglicht, diesen steuersatz einzubauen.

bei 2° winkelsteuersatz wäre das eine radstandverängerung von rund 2 cm, die front käme ca 2cm tiefen, und der lenkwinkel sollte sich bei 180er gabel bei rund 63,5° einpendeln.

einziger nachteil wäre, man muss eine 1 1/8" gabel nutzen, und die optik könnte leiden, weil die gabel schief im rahmen steht

was meint ihr?


----------



## christophersch (17. November 2011)

von mir gibts nen Daumen 
Und das Argument mit der Optik zählt nicht. Der Unterschied ist marginal UND in Längsrichtung. Ich denke das bemerkt man gar nicht erst... Zumal Das Steuerrohr ja eh Tapered ist und sich unter verbreiter


----------



## monkey10 (17. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> habt ihr schon überlegt, einen winkelteuersatz für tapered steurrohre für das torque zu adaptieren?
> 
> es gibt von works components einen für 44mm oben, und 49,61mm unten.
> 
> ...



die überlegung hatte ich schon. jedoch wurde mir vom forum gesagt, dass der einbau eines am markt erhältlichen winkelsteuersatzes aufgrund der steuersatz-konstruktion im torque nicht möglich wäre.

in den ersten wochen hätte ich mir ein tieferes tretlager und einen flacheren LW gewünscht, inzwischen habe ich mich aber immer mehr an die geo des torque gewünscht und bin eigentlich bei meinem einsatzgebiet recht zufrieden. 63.5° wäre mir außerhalb des BP auch etwas zu extrem. ich sehe es inzwischen auch als vorteil, wenn vereinzelte einfache trailpassagen außerhalb des vertridings mit dem torque ganz spassig sind

außerdem hab ich (und die meisten tork- besitzer) eine tapered-gabel. um den preis einer neuen gabel würde ich dies sowieso nicht in betracht ziehen.

ich spiele jedoch mit den gedanken exzentrische dämpferbuchsen, wie die von burgtec, zu testen - falls sich die gelegenheit mal ergibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2011)

ja, das stimmt, es gibt keinen der einfach so reinpasst(kommt aber sicher noch, das lagermaß ist üblich, und es gibt bestimmt einige rahmne, die genau das gleiche maß benutzen(nicht auch liteville?)

wie gesagt mit nem passenden streifen(z.v. 1mm dickes stahlblech) würde das ganze schon wieder passen, darin sehe ich kein problem. zur not kann ich mir nen aluring oder stahlring in der nötigen dimension drehen.

mir is der reach, in der theorie etwas zu kurz. habe das ja schon beschrieben.

mit 160er gabel hat der rahmen knapp 400mm, mit 180er gabel hab ich halt um die 38-38,5cm. 
mit dem winkelsteuersatz wie beschrieben hab ich bei der 180er gabel auch den 400mm reach, dazu noch flacheres tretlager, flacheren winkel und längeren radstand. die geo wär dann genau so, wie ich sie wollte wenni ch mir selber ein rad baue!

edit: du hast aber recht, das bike fährt so, wie es ist, trotzdem top und ich bin auch oft froh, dass es nicht ellenlang ist, sondern quirlig


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibts da ja nur die normale Float mit 170mm. Mhhh...


Die kann man ja sehr einfach ihrer 1cm "Drosselung" entledigen 




BommelMaster schrieb:


> habt ihr schon überlegt, einen winkelteuersatz für tapered steurrohre für das torque zu adaptieren?
> 
> es gibt von works components einen für 44mm oben, und 49,61mm unten.
> 
> das lager unten hat außen ca 51,7mm durchmesser, man bräuchte lediglich einen adapterring aus alu oder stahl, der es ermöglicht, diesen steuersatz einzubauen.


Du meinst das Lager direkt in den Sitz des Steuerrohrs? Das halte ich für sehr riskant. Wenn da die Toleranzen ein Bisschen zu groß sind oder es sonstwie nicht 100%ig sauber sitzt, ruiniert man sich den Lagersitz -> Hauptrahmen = Kernschrott...!




BommelMaster schrieb:


> wie gesagt mit nem passenden streifen(z.v. 1mm dickes stahlblech) würde das ganze schon wieder passen, darin sehe ich kein problem. zur not kann ich mir nen aluring oder stahlring in der nötigen dimension drehen.


Erzähl mal, wie du das genau gedacht hast... ich weiß nicht, ob ich da komplett durchgestiegen bin


----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2011)

also das lager außen hat 51,7mm

der 1,5" steuersatz hätte außen 49,6mm

das sind praktisch exakt 1mm differenz pro seite.

das kannst du locker mit einem streifen stahlblech mit der stärke 1mm einpressen. einfach einen 2*25*3,14 langen streifen abschneiden, und mit dem steuersatz reinklopfen. das sollte mehr oder weniger eine recht gutepresseung ergeben. wegen "ausleiern" würd ich mir da keine sorgen machen, das original lager ist weniger hoch und übt mehr druck aufs material aus.

wenn es grob nicht passt, muss man das beim einpressen natürlich beachten und ggfl abbrechen.

sollte aber wie gesagt mötlich sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Ok, den passenden Lagersitz mit einpressen kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen. Hast du mal nachgemessen, ob dafür überhaupt genug Einpresstiefe vorhanden wäre?


----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2011)

nein, nicht direkt

aber das alger hat ein paar mm höhe, und bis zum lager sinds auch noch 3-4mm

würde mit insgesamt einen zentimeter rechnen, den man freie einpresstiefe hat.

sollte der 49,6er steuesatz darüber etwas anstoßen, müssten man diesen abdrehen

technisch wär das aber kein problem, weil die wirksame fläche des lagers alleine viel kleiner ist

kannst du das bitte ausprobieren, dir so einen works component steuersatz bestellen und mir dann sagen, wie das aussieht und wie es funzt ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Ok, klingt alles recht sinnvoll, bis auf das:



BommelMaster schrieb:


> kannst du das bitte ausprobieren, dir so einen works component steuersatz bestellen und mir dann sagen, wie das aussieht und wie es funzt ?


Überweis mur 95, dann mach ich das gern


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. November 2011)

Ich finde halt 600 Öcken für ne Beschichtung ganz schön happig.


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2011)

ich hörte davon, dass leute mit ihrem 901 ähnliche probleme haben.
kaptinfr hat sich wohl eine hülse drehen lasssen und fährt jetzt mit angle set im 901.

grade fü die älteren torks ist das sicher sinnvoll.

ich hab ja am tork es grade mal 67,5°
66 oder gar 65 (mit ner 180er lyrik) wär schon fein...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt 600 Öcken für ne Beschichtung ganz schön happig.


Für eine rein optisch und psychisch wirksame vor allem  (Nein, ich werde wohl nie damit aufhören ;-))




Eisbein schrieb:


> grade fü die älteren torks ist das sicher sinnvoll.
> 
> ich hab ja am tork es grade mal 67,5°
> 66 oder gar 65 (mit ner 180er lyrik) wär schon fein...


Richtig. Dann hätte ich mir nicht den Act mit dem 180-Umbau der Lyrik geben müssen. Wobei das natürlich auch Vorteile hat und vermutlich einfacher (wenn auch wohl unterm Strich teurer) war. Aber gegen eine tiefere Front bei gleichem Lenkwinkel hätte ich nichts. Und im Prinzip könnte es für mich ruhig auch noch etwas flacher sein als die altuellen 66,5°  Da ist der -0,7° Unterschied zum New Torque eigentlich genau richtig! Aber jetzt hab ich grad so schön die gabel mit 2011er Tapered Standrohreinheit umgebaut, die muss jetzt bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (18. November 2011)

hast du die 1 1/8" einheit der lyrik noch und würdest sie günstig hergeben?

dann würd ich das ganze eventuell probieren

das problem wenn ihr ienfach eine längere gabel einbaut ist, dass der reach halt auch kürzer wird. grob gesagt pro 2 cm gabellänge verkürzt sich der reach um ca 1,5 cm, das macht es auch nicht wirklich besser.
deshalb: 180er gabel UND flacherer winkel erhält den reach wie bei 160er gabel, UND hat nen flacheren lenkwinkel


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hast du die 1 1/8" einheit der lyrik noch und würdest sie günstig hergeben?


Nope, ich hatte aus alter und neuer Gabel wieder 2 Ganze gemacht und die andere verkauft, anders wäre mir die Aktion zu teuer gewesen...

Ich kann mich eigentlich über die Geo mit der 180er Gabel nicht beschweren, komme sehr gut damit zurecht. Habe mir über so Sachen wie Reach/Stack aber auch noch nie so genaue Gedanken gemacht


----------



## BommelMaster (18. November 2011)

schade, wenn so eine lyrik einheit oben günstig hergeht. mach ichs.  casting usw ist vorhanden

also der sach mit dem reach ist einfach, dass man sehr viel sicherer am rad steht. ein langer radstand bringt alleine ncihts, wenn duimmer nach hinten fällst und zu aufrecht stehst


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

Ich könnte dir höchstens eine Domain Standrohreinheit anbieten  aber mit 1 1/8 Schaft ist die unnötig schwer...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. November 2011)

So zum Thema Trailflow... ist für mich raus. Da müsste ich einfach
zu viel umrüsten. Auf das angegebene Gewicht von 15,1kg komm
ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. November 2011)

gibts winkelsteuersätze auch für durchgehend 1 1/8? Hab nen 2007 Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. November 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> So zum Thema Trailflow... ist für mich raus. Da müsste ich einfach
> zu viel umrüsten. Auf das angegebene Gewicht von 15,1kg komm
> ich aber auch nicht.



Auf dem ersten Blick stimmen die Gewichte von den LR und den Reifen nicht...


----------



## BommelMaster (19. November 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> gibts winkelsteuersätze auch für durchgehend 1 1/8? Hab nen 2007 Rahmen.



du meinst für 44m semiintegrierte rahmen?

ja

www.works-components.co.uk


----------



## mok2905 (19. November 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Komponentenliste mit Gewichten des 2011er Rockzone zur Hand?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. November 2011)

@jaamaa: würde mich freuen wenn du mich korrigieren könntest. Ich finde keine
anderen Angaben. Die LR sind echt schwer. Bei den Reifen würde ich sagen die sind
schon recht leicht.


----------



## killuex (19. November 2011)

hey leute,

es gibt zurzeit das Canyon Torque Fr 9.0 SE 2009 und das Torque FRX 9.0 SE 2009 für 2100 euro. Kann man da zuschlagen ? Wo liegt bei den Räder der Unterschied ?
ist das Rad auch tourentauglich  und bekommt man es den Berg überhaupt hoch ?


----------



## kNiRpS (19. November 2011)

Das FR ist noch mehr oder weniger als Tourentauglich zu bezeichnen, nutzen hier auch einige dazu. Das FRX is die Version mit 200mm Federweg und nochmal n bisschen schwerer. Also das würde ich nur noch als seeeehr eingeschränkt Tourentauglich bezeichnen.
Würde dir eher empfehlen n bisschen was draufzulegen und eines der 2011er Modelle zu nehmen. Die sind für Touren von der Geometrie her viel besser geeignet.


----------



## christophersch (19. November 2011)

killuex schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> es gibt zurzeit das Canyon Torque Fr 9.0 SE 2009 und das Torque FRX 9.0 SE 2009 für 2100 euro. Kann man da zuschlagen ? Wo liegt bei den Räder der Unterschied ?
> ist das Rad auch tourentauglich  und bekommt man es den Berg überhaupt hoch ?



Mich schrecken die beiden Angebote etwas ab, da anscheinend wahrlos übrig gebliebene Komponenten angeschraubt wurden...
Beide Modelle entsprechen NICHT den gezeigten Bildern! so hat das Frx beispielsweise "nur" einen "Alex" LRS anstatt der gezeigten Deemax und im "FR 9.0" ist ein Monarch anstatt des ISX eingebaut....
Nichts desto trotz gehen die Bikes (beim Frx mit Abstrichen) bergauf. Sofern man keine Eile hat.


----------



## killuex (19. November 2011)

2100 ist leider mein absolutes maximum. Also lieber nach was anderem schauen ? 
Viellecht habt ihr irgendwelche empfehlungen ?


----------



## kNiRpS (19. November 2011)

wenn dein budget bei max 2100 liegt würde ich entweder nach etwas anderem schauen oder mich mit dem FRX playzone anfreunden und an das ne 2-fach kurbel basteln.


----------



## killuex (19. November 2011)

hmm schade, dachte das wäre echt ein gutes angebot : (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (19. November 2011)

was hälst du ven diesem hier? http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1024183 Meiner Meinung nach ist es das bessere Angebot. Nur die Gabel ist halt nicht so der Burner. Aber alles andere ist Super!

Edit: Durch die Möglichkeit der Absenkung der Gabel ist es wohl auch im Uphill besser unterwegs. ABER AUCH BEI DIESEM BIKE STIMMT DAS BILD NICHT MIT DER TATSÄCHLICHEN AUSSTATTUNG ÜBEREIN!

Edit 2: da lässt sich bestimmt am Preis auch noch etwas machen. Schließlich ist es von 2009


----------



## killuex (19. November 2011)

brauche leider einen L Rahmen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein ähnliches Rad eines anderen Herstellers empfehlen ?


----------



## Eisbein (19. November 2011)

slide ED 160 von radon!

Hat 'nur' 160mm federweg, aber die geo ist cool und das ist recht leicht.
Weis aber grade nicht was die neuen modelle kosten.


----------



## christophersch (19. November 2011)

nein! Alles außer Canyon ist Mist! ^^


----------



## killuex (19. November 2011)

Das Radon ist leider über meinem Preislimit .  kostet 2500


----------



## jaamaa (19. November 2011)

@Freeman_1982

Die Drift 2.1 Laufräder mit der MTX 33 Felge (660g) sind mit 2530g angegeben. Das Trailflow hat aber die MTX 29 Felge (570g). Das macht theoretisch 180g wenger, also 2350g.
Bei den Reifen hattest du 2060g berechnet. Habe aber nicht bemerkt, dass du die Schläuche mit einbezogen hast. Ich komme mit Minion 850g, Ardent 800g,  2x Schläuche Schwalbe 360g = 2010g. Also fast gleich.

Sind aber schon mal 200g, fehlen jedoch immer noch 150g


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. November 2011)

ok, hab das mit den LR eingesehen, schätze das dein Wert damit deutlich besser passt.
==> 2350g


Bei den Gummis hab ich nochmal nen Blick auf die Maxxis Seite geworfen und nen Kompromiss gemacht.
835g(Minion DHF Exo Falt in 2.5)+825g(Ardent Exo Falt in 2.4)+160g(Schwalbe)*2 
==> 1980g.

die 100g Unterschied sind für mich Berechnungsunschärfe. Das heißt der größte Posten
sind also die Bock-schweren LR.





jaamaa schrieb:


> @Freeman_1982
> 
> Die Drift 2.1 Laufräder mit der MTX 33 Felge (660g) sind mit 2530g angegeben. Das Trailflow hat aber die MTX 29 Felge (570g). Das macht theoretisch 180g wenger, also 2350g.
> Bei den Reifen hattest du 2060g berechnet. Habe aber nicht bemerkt, dass du die Schläuche mit einbezogen hast. Ich komme mit Minion 850g, Ardent 800g,  2x Schläuche Schwalbe 360g = 2010g. Also fast gleich.
> ...



Ergebnis:


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. November 2011)

@BommelMaster: Kann ich denn verbauen?http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...-headtube-reducer-eg-old-giant-glory-94-p.asp, momentan hab ich nen Acros AI 22 drin.http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/-ZS-ZERO-STACK/ZS44/28-6/Ai-22-S-schwarz::32.html. Danke


----------



## DiscoDuDe (19. November 2011)

@freeman

so sehe ich das auch mit den felgen,

genau aus diesem grund kommen die mal raus und ein ordentlicher felgensatz rein und man spart schon 500g! ist dann auf ca 14,69. Noch ein bischen feintunning und man ist am Alpinist und hat aber trotzdem noch die hammerschmidt drinnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (20. November 2011)

@ ghost boy

nein, du brauchst einen mit 44mm oben UND unten!


----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2011)

killuex schrieb:


> Das Radon ist leider über meinem Preislimit .  kostet 2500



schade! die 2011er waren mit 1800 und 2400 echt super!


----------



## BommelMaster (20. November 2011)

kann mir wer von euch kurz sagen wie man das untere lager beim torque am besten entfernt?

habe grad gehämmert, und dabei das lager zerlegt, weil die äußere lagerschale praktisch keine angriffsfläche für werkzeug enthält. gibts irgenwelche tricks?

habe gerade die gabel ohne lager reingesteckt um zu sehen wie das rad wirkt, wenn es einen winkelsteuersatz hätte.

ich denke man merkt es fast nicht, auch durch das etwas abgesetzte steuerrohr kann man fast keinen schrägen winkel erkennen.

radstand von 1140 auf 1165 erhöht, lenkwinkel bei 63°, tretlager bei 36 statt ~36,7 und der reach bei 38,8 cm, der hat sich leider nicht so stark geändert


----------



## BommelMaster (20. November 2011)

so, nachtrag:

lager is raus, ist nicht 51,7mm sondern 52mm. ist glaube ich wieder nicht standard sondern irgenwas andres

einpresstiefe 8,5mm, da müsste man eine lagerschale von works sicher abdrehen.
hab denen mal geschrieben ob ein passendes set in planung ist. ich glaub ich wart ab bis die was bringen... besser als alles selber hinzudeichseln


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2011)

hast du auch mal canecreek geschrieben? die sollen wohl auch 3 millionen verschiedene haben...

Edit: Canecreek listet einen standart mit 52,05mm auf und für oben 42,05.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2011)

dort finde ich nichts. es gibt nur eine übersicht in diesem pdf file, in welchem alle möglichen durchmesser der steuerrohre angegeben sind. was aber nicht heißt dass sie in diesen ganzen größen winkelsteuersätze anbieten.

ach ich bin noch unshclüssig. soll ich ne lyrik mit taper verbauen, an sich die schönere veriante

oder eine 1 1/8" mit angleset. am reach, den ich eigentlich länger haben wil ändert sich ja nicht viel. nur der winkel wird halt 63 und der radstand 2 cm mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2011)

180er lyrik mit 1 1/8 schaft  

Ich schreib denen mal ne mail!


----------



## Poldie13 (21. November 2011)

mal zum Thema Schaft, Ich habe eine Tapered Gabel in meinem Tapered Rahmen (Torque 07) Und möchte die jetzt gegen eine Rheine 1.5er Gabel Tauschen. Brauche ich dazu nur diesen Konus von dem ich gelesen habe oder einen Neuen Steuersatz?


----------



## nismo2002 (21. November 2011)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> mal zum Thema Schaft, Ich habe eine Tapered Gabel in meinem Tapered Rahmen (Torque 07) Und möchte die jetzt gegen eine Rheine 1.5er Gabel Tauschen. Brauche ich dazu nur diesen Konus von dem ich gelesen habe oder einen Neuen Steuersatz?



Ich glaube mal, du meinst die Reduzierhülse für unten um auf durchgehend 1 1/8" zu kommen... 
Um eine 1,5" Gabel rein zu bekommen müsstest der Rahmen oben von 1 1/8" auf 1,5" wie durch Zauberhand größer werden...


----------



## Poldie13 (21. November 2011)

Okay dann passen wohl doch nur 1 1/8  

Weist du zufällig wo es diese reduzier Hülse gibt?


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. November 2011)

Du kannst im Torque Gabeln mit nem tapered Scahft oder einem durchgehenden 1 1/8" verbauen.
FÃ¼r tapered ist der Steuersatz schon vorhanden, um durchgehende verbauen zu kÃ¶nnen rufst du kurz bei Canyon an, erklÃ¤rst ihnen, dass du gern in deinem Torque ne 1 1/8 Gabel verbauen willst und bittest sie dir eine neuenm passenden Gabelkonus zu senden, kostet dich 5,90â¬ zzgl. 'Versandkosten


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2011)

ist das ein torque baujahr 07 oder was soll die 07 bedeuten?

1.5er gabel in 2010er rahmen geht mit einem steuersatz von nukeproof. habs selber so verbaut


----------



## Poldie13 (21. November 2011)

Ne 2007'er Rahmen. Aber ist ja oben 1 1/8" von daher kanns ja nicht passen


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2011)

es hat doch 44mm lager oben und unten, oder?

wenn ja, und der kleines durchmesser innerhalb des steuerrohres ist >38mm dann kannst den nukeproof verwenden


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. November 2011)

killuex schrieb:


> es gibt zurzeit das Canyon Torque Fr 9.0 SE 2009 und das Torque FRX 9.0 SE 2009 für 2100 euro. Kann man da zuschlagen ? Wo liegt bei den Räder der Unterschied ?


Das FRX ist für Touren schon arg schwerfällig, wenn du Touren fahren willst, machen die 200mm am Heck auch keinen Sinn. Das FR ist dafür durchaus brauchbar, ich fahre auch eins und bin sehr zufrieden damit, bergauf gehts halt eher gemütlich, aber das ist für mich ok so.
Die Zusammenstellung bei dem Reste-FR ist ansich bis auf den Dämpfer ganz ok. Sind vielleicht ein paar Sachen dabei, die man über kurz oder lang tauschen sollte, aber es wäre auch so erstmal fahrbar. Dafür dass es ein 2009er ist und die Parts offensichtlich völlig wahrlos aus der Restekiste zusammengewürfelt wurden, ist der Preis allerdings noch zu hoch. Mit um die 1900 wäre das locker bezahlt. Ich habe für meins damals in der Sparbuch-Aktion 2700 bezahlt und da waren Deemax, Hammerschmidt, Evolver und einige weitere Teile verbaut, die hochwertiger waren als die aus dem besagten Angebot...! Ich würde mal versuchen mit Canyon zu verhandeln. Eigentlich wären sie schön blöd, wenn sie es nicht auch für weniger verkaufen würden, das sollte denen eigentlich bewusst sein.




kNiRpS schrieb:


> Das FR ist noch mehr oder weniger als Tourentauglich zu bezeichnen, nutzen hier auch einige dazu.
> [...]
> Würde dir eher empfehlen n bisschen was draufzulegen und eines der 2011er Modelle zu nehmen. *Die sind für Touren von der Geometrie her viel besser geeignet.*


Was soll denn an der Geometrie der 2011er so viel besser sein? Außer einem 0,7° flacheren Lenkwinkel hat sich da eigentlich nichts Nennenswertes geändert - vor allem nichts, was die Tourentauglichkeint betrifft 




			
				Freeman_1982 schrieb:
			
		

> So zum Thema Trailflow... ist für mich raus. Da müsste ich einfach
> zu viel umrüsten. Auf das angegebene Gewicht von 15,1kg komm
> ich aber auch nicht.


Also wenn du die Hammershit und den LRS rauswirfst und gegen halbwegs günstige, leichtere Teile ersetzt, solltest du mit dem Verkauf der Teile und Neukauf evtl. sogar 0:0 rauskommen und locker 800-900g abgespeckt haben. Damit wärst du zumindest locker auf dem Gewicht des Alpinist - ist doch prima!




Eisbein schrieb:


> *180er lyrik*


Gutes Stichwort! Ein Kumpel verkauft seine Lyrik Coil DH, bei der er wegen Buchsenspiel schonmal das Casting getauscht hat - gegen das einer Domain. Die Gabel wäre also ohne weitere Umwege 180-fähig! Das Casting ist weiß (mit den originalen goldenen Domain Aufklebern) und hat schon ein paar Kratzer, Standrohre sind 1a, der Schaft ist 1 1/8, Länge muss ich nochmal fragen. Technisch ist die Gabel top, nur hat sie das bekannte Kronen-Knacken. Ist aber schon einige Kilometer so gelaufen und hat sich nicht verändert, hört man auch nicht beim Fahren, nur bei Stoppies o. Ä.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, würde ich anbieten, die Gabel mit der für den Käufer passenden U-Turn Feder (müsste ich dann natürlich auch erst mal bestellen) und einer Hülse direkt fahrfertig umzubauen und einen Schmiermittel-Service zu machen. Ich hätte auch noch einen Satz Lyrik-Decals (altes Design, aber ohne die "Wellen" oben) in anthrazit/silber, die ich gegen die Domain Sticker austauschen könnte. Unterm Strich würde die Gabel damit auf 400 inkl. Versand kommen.
Hier ein Foto des Bikes mit Gabel vor deren Ausbau.


----------



## CrossX (23. November 2011)

Wie tourentauglich ist das Torque Trailflow eigentlich? Canyon gibt 15,1kg an, in der Freeride stand schon 15,9kg. Dazu müsste man noch das Mehrgewicht einer Sattelstütze rechnen und Pedale. Dann kommt man schon auf 16,5g. 
Ich will damit keine Rennen bergauf gewinnen, aber zumindest mit meinen Kumpels mithalten können die sich alle mehr oder weniger für ein Nerve XC/AM entschieden haben. 

Ich bin schon am rumrechnen wo man noch Gewicht sparen könnte (Hammerschmidt weg, leichtere Laufräder....)

Oder sind meine Sorgen unbegründet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (23. November 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie tourentauglich ist das Torque Trailflow eigentlich? Canyon gibt 15,1kg an, in der Freeride stand schon 15,9kg. Dazu müsste man noch das Mehrgewicht einer Sattelstütze rechnen und Pedale. Dann kommt man schon auf 16,5g.
> Ich will damit keine Rennen bergauf gewinnen, aber zumindest mit meinen Kumpels mithalten können die sich alle mehr oder weniger für ein Nerve XC/AM entschieden haben.
> 
> Ich bin schon am rumrechnen wo man noch Gewicht sparen könnte (Hammerschmidt weg, leichtere Laufräder....)
> ...



Deine Sorge ist unbegründet!
das 2012 Trailflow ist zudem leichter geworden, weil der Rohrsatz des Rahmens überarbeitet wurde. 
Zur Sattelstütze würde ich einfach sagen, dass sie bergauf mehr Vorteil als Nachteil ist und somit das Gewicht vertretbar ist.
Wenn du trotzdem den anderen hinterher fährst, musst du an deiner Kondition arbeiten. Das hilft dir dann auch beim ausreißen bergab.. 


Grüße

Edit: aber die Hammerschrott würde ich trotzdem gegen 1fach (würde ich nehmen) oder 2Fach (Tourentauglicher) mit Kefü tauschen...


----------



## CrossX (23. November 2011)

Die verstellbare Sattelstütze ist Pflicht, deshalb rechne ich das Mehrgewicht ja schon von Anfang an mit ein. Fahre seid 2,5 Jahren eine. Nie wieder ohne!!!
Kann man eigentlich alle Modelle in Koblenz probefahren oder haben die immer nur ein paar ausgewählte Bikes da? Und was verstehen die unter Probefahrt? Nur mal kurz übern Platz rollen oder richtig testen? Sind gute 200km einfache Strecke bis dahin, aber ohne Probesitzen möchte ich das Bike dann doch nicht kaufen.


----------



## visualex (23. November 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die verstellbare Sattelstütze ist Pflicht, deshalb rechne ich das Mehrgewicht ja schon von Anfang an mit ein. Fahre seid 2,5 Jahren eine. Nie wieder ohne!!!
> Kann man eigentlich alle Modelle in Koblenz probefahren oder haben die immer nur ein paar ausgewählte Bikes da? Und was verstehen die unter Probefahrt? Nur mal kurz übern Platz rollen oder richtig testen? Sind gute 200km einfache Strecke bis dahin, aber ohne Probesitzen möchte ich das Bike dann doch nicht kaufen.



Ja, verstellbare Sattelstütze ist Pflicht.

In Koblenz geht nur Proberollen auf dem Parkplatz. Welche Bikes die mindestens da haben sieht man auf der Webseite. Es kann aber passieren, das die dort auch welche stehen haben, die nicht in der Liste sind. Am besten rufst du vorher an.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. November 2011)

so leut:
denk das englisch is für die wenigsten ein problem

Hi there Cornelius.

Apologies for such a late reply.

Were working on this now - we have 2 Titus frames on loan from Titus UK to develop such a headset - should be ready by the new-year, it will suit these and other such frames with internal bearings.

If you have any Q's please let me know.
Thanks, regards, Rick
Works Components


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie tourentauglich ist das Torque [Trailflow] eigentlich?


Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie oft diese Frage schon gepostet wurde  Was meint ihr, sind wir noch im 4- oder schon im 5-stelligen Bereich?
Nicht persönlich nehmen, ist nur Spaß! 




BommelMaster schrieb:


> Were working on this now - we have 2 Titus frames on loan from Titus UK to develop such a headset - should be ready by the new-year, it will suit these and other such frames with internal bearings.


Oh, interessant!!  Also gibts wohl doch bald 65,5° @ Old Torque


----------



## CrossX (24. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie oft diese Frage schon gepostet wurde  Was meint ihr, sind wir noch im 4- oder schon im 5-stelligen Bereich?
> Nicht persönlich nehmen, ist nur Spaß!



Ich weiß, ist der Klassiker, aber so 120 Seiten durchlesen ist immer ne Mörderarbeit. Bin viel im Specialized Pitch Thread unterwegs. Da kommt auch alle zwei Seiten die Frage nach der richtigen Rahmengröße 

Aber trotzdem danke das man hier nicht sofort zur Sau gemacht wird. 

Ich denke kommendes Frühjahr werd ich mal Probesitzen und mich dann entscheiden. 
Hat zufällig einer einen Vergleich zu nem Speci Pitch oder Enduro?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist der Klassiker, aber so 120 Seiten durchlesen ist immer ne Mörderarbeit. Bin viel im Specialized Pitch Thread unterwegs. Da kommt auch alle zwei Seiten die Frage nach der richtigen Rahmengröße


Same shit, different place  Rahmengröße, Tourentauglichkeit, und vor so einem knappen Jahr, als irgendwie viele Leute auf ein Mal auf den Trichter kamen, das Stahlfederdämpfer besser gehen als Luftdämpfer, war auch die Federhärte alle 2-3 Tage Thema 




CrossX schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem danke das man hier nicht sofort zur Sau gemacht wird.


You're welcome! Ich hatte jetzt einfach mal nur NICHT drauf geantwortet und gedacht, ich überlasse es anderen.  Kurz doch noch mein Statement dazu: Ich fahre das alte Torque, was in Sachen Geo fast identisch ist (1cm weniger Federweg, 0,7° steilerer Lenkwinkel, Rest so weit identisch) in Bikepark-Touren-Kompromiss-Aufbau mit Stahlfeder vo/hi und 15,9kg Gesamtgewicht. Ich fahre damit Touren im Pfälzerwald, die nicht super lang sind, aber technisch meist eher anspruchsvoll. Ich würde zum reinen Touren eher ein Strive o. Ä. fahren, aber da der Hobel auch für den Park herhalten muss, passt das so. Geht natürlich gemütlich bergauf, aber das ist ok. Die Sitzposition ermöglicht effizientes Pedalieren. Was ich zur Verbesserung des Park/Tour-Spagats über Winter machen werde ist, mir einen zweiten LRS zuzulegen, so sind dann die DH Reifen immer auf dem einen und die Tourenbereifung immer auf dem anderen, leichteren. So wird es wohl auf etwa 15,6kg (mit Fat Albert nochmal ~250g weniger) vs. 16,7kg rauslaufen. Ist ne gute Maßnahme, um den Einsatzbereich *sinnvoll* sehr breit zu halten.




CrossX schrieb:


> Ich denke kommendes Frühjahr werd ich mal Probesitzen und mich dann entscheiden.
> Hat zufällig einer einen Vergleich zu nem Speci Pitch oder Enduro?


Bin ich beide schon gefahren, aber beide auch nicht im richtigen Gelände.
Das Enduro geht fantastisch gut vorwärts, eher vergleichbar mit dem Strive, hat aber bergab wohl trotzdem immense Reserven. Ein Kumpel hat eins zum Touren, der fährt ansonsten Demo und ist auf dem DH in Wildbad "zuhause", der lässt es auch richtig krachen (macht er aber auch mit dem Hardtail ) und liebt das Teil. Mir wäre es für meinen Einsatzzweck etwas zu fragil, in einer Art Evo-Version mit 170er Lyrik U-Turn und stabileren Laufrädern vielleicht. Da vermittelt ein Torque doch ein ganz anderes Gefühl von Sicherheit.
Dem Pitch werden ja phänomenale Bergabqualitäten zugesprochen, konnte ich leider noch nicht selbst er-fahren. Die "Forumsweisheit" ist hier ja wohl, dass man es mit 160er Gabel fahren sollte. Der flache Lenkwinkel fühlt sich jedenfalls so sehr angenehm an. Der Romeo (theworldburns) ist ja vom alten Torque mit Totem auf ein Pitch mit Lyrik gewechselt - er meint, das ginge bergauf wie bergab deutlich besser als das Torque...! Er verfällt bei solchen Äußerungen aber auch gern mal in Extreme, also von daher


----------



## sundawn77 (24. November 2011)

Hatte Anfang des Jahres noch ein 2011er Speci Enduro. 
Meiner Meinung nach sitzt man auf dem Torque aufrechter und das ganze Bike liegt viel Satter auf der Strecke. Dafür ist das Enduro natürlich spritziger, mehr Spass macht mir jedoch das Torque. 
Zudem kann man am Torque mehr verändern, da man nicht wie bei Speci Custom-Teile ersetzen muss.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (24. November 2011)

Zu meinem Torque hat sich ja auch noch ein Specialized Enduro gesellt. Die Geometrie des Enduro ist schon etwas anders. Tieferes Tretlager, längerer Radstand, und der Hinterbau ist glaube ich etwas kürzer. Ich habe das Torque in M und das Enduro in L, darum passt mir das Enduro zum Touren mehr, da mir das Torque dazu eigentlich etwas klein ist. Dafür ist es aber auch wendiger.
Der Hinterbau vom Enduro ist aber wirklich erste Sahne, da kommt mit dem kleinen Luftdämpfer schon fast Stahlfeder-Feeling auf.
Mit dem Enduro würde ich aber nicht eine Woche in Pds rumknallen, so wie ich es mit dem Torque gemacht habe  schätze mal das macht der Rahmen dann doch nicht mit.
Der Torque Rahmen ist glaub ich unzerstörbar. Hat den eigentlich schonmal einer kauptt bekommen?

Nochmal zum Stahlfeder-Umbau:
Ich schätze die meisten die den Rock Shox Vivid Coil eingebaut haben, werden Mid-Tune gewählt haben. Ich habe heute mal testweise von der 350er Feder auf eine 300er gewechselt. Jetzt habe ich Zug- und Druckstufe schon komplett offen, aber mir sind beide Dämpfungen doch noch etwas zu träge. Kann man den Dämpfer nachträglich noch auf einen anderen Tune umbauen? Oder gibts noch einen anderen Trick um die Dämpfung etwas zu verringern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Bikepark-Touren-Kompromiss-Aufbau mit Stahlfeder vo/hi und 15,9kg Gesamtgewicht. ... So wird es wohl auf etwa 15,6kg (mit Fat Albert nochmal ~250g weniger) vs. 16,7kg rauslaufen.


Ups, ganz vergessen - ich hab mir ja eine Titanfeder bestellt  Also (sofern die Angaben von Nukeproof stimmen) bei jeder Angabe -0,2kg  Und wenn Hope die Freilauf-Kassetten-Kombi mit 9er Ritzel in passenden Bandbreiten anbietet und man sich die leisten kann, werden evtl. auch noch Umwerfer + Trigger und 1 Kettenblatt wegfallen 




Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Kann man den Dämpfer nachträglich noch auf einen anderen Tune umbauen? Oder gibts noch einen anderen Trick um die Dämpfung etwas zu verringern?


Müsste gehen. MarioJaneiro hatte mal gemeint, den könnte man einfach um-shimmen.


----------



## lnt (24. November 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Kann man den Dämpfer nachträglich noch auf einen anderen Tune umbauen? Oder gibts noch einen anderen Trick um die Dämpfung etwas zu verringern?


entweder dünneres öl nutzen oder an der shim-belegung rumspielen. beides kann man beim rs-service machen lassen. die shim-belegung selbst ändern ist unter umständen ein langwieriger prozess, da man sicher nicht auf anhieb ein für sich passendes setup finden wird. aber mit etwas erfahrung und know-how könnte man dadurch seinen dämpfer natürlich, sowohl in der ls- als auch hs-dämpfung, perfekt für sich abstimmen. an die shims muss man nur rankommen. häufig gibts eine größe nur in 10er päckchen für 10 (+/-) und um experimentieren oder änderunge vornehmen zu können, bräuchte man sicherlich 3-4 verschiedene größen.


----------



## edik. (26. November 2011)

*EDIT//* _Hat sich erledigt. Hab das Problem gelöst!_

Hi

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Torque Trailflow [MJ2010]. Bei mir ist nun das zweite Mal die E-Type Adapter Platte kaputt gegangen. Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?
Ist das Problem bekannt oder bin ich ein Einzelfall? Ich habe das Rad heute zum ersten Mal mit der neuen Platte gefahren [Nur Schotterweg, keine Trails etc.] und nun ist das Teil schon wieder defekt.

Bin echt am verzweifeln. Für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar! 

Umwerfer: Shimano SLX E-Type
E-Type Platte: E59-10


----------



## Jogi (27. November 2011)

edik. schrieb:


> *EDIT//* _Hat sich erledigt. Hab das Problem gelöst!_
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie Alu?

Bei meinem Torque ES aus 2009 war einer aus Edelstahl dabei. Der könnte etwas langlebiger sein


----------



## edik. (27. November 2011)

Es lag nicht am Material, sondern an meiner eigenen Blödheit 

Bei mir war der ISCG05 Adapter angeschraubt! Der ist dann immer an die E-Type Platte gestoßen, wenn das Rad eingefedert ist. Man sieht auch die kleine Schramme an der E-Type Platte, wo die sich berührt haben.

Ich könnte mir echt selber in den Arsch tretten.


----------



## woodybender (27. November 2011)

Hallo,
habe mal was ganz anderes, fahre ein Canyon Torque Fr von 2009 habe mir jetzt aber was anderes bestellt, mit einer anderen Dämpfereinbaulänge.
Ich habe den 222mm Dämpfer gegen einen 216mm Dämpfer getauscht, den 216mm Dämpfer zum Übergang in das Torque eingebaut und jetzt auch mehfach gefahren, und muß sagen das geht so ganz schön gut, der Federweg reduziert sich von 170 auf ca. 150 aber das Tretlager geht runter und der Lenwinkel wir flacher.
Also ich finde die Geo kompensiert den fehlenden Federweg.
Hat jemand sowas schon probiert? Und wenn ja hätte ich gerne eure Erfahrungen?

Danke Woody


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (28. November 2011)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal was ganz anderes, fahre ein Canyon Torque Fr von 2009 habe mir jetzt aber was anderes bestellt, mit einer anderen Dämpfereinbaulänge.
> Ich habe den 222mm Dämpfer gegen einen 216mm Dämpfer getauscht, den 216mm Dämpfer zum Übergang in das Torque eingebaut und jetzt auch mehfach gefahren, und muß sagen das geht so ganz schön gut, der Federweg reduziert sich von 170 auf ca. 150 aber das Tretlager geht runter und der Lenwinkel wir flacher.
> Also ich finde die Geo kompensiert den fehlenden Federweg.
> ...



Hi Woody,
ich fahre ein Rose Jimbo und bastelte mir eine neue Dämpferumlenkung.
Ich machte die Umlenker ca. 10mm länger was zur Folge hatte das mir der Lenkwinkel flacher und Tretlager tiefer kam (dort wo ich früher schon etwas im SAG war ist heute der Anfang vom Hub) - Wichtig war nur das bei voller Einfederung der Reifen noch etwas Platz zum Sitzrohr hat.
Das müsstest du mal überprüfen ob das noch passt.
Den Nachteil vom noch flacheren Sitzwinkel hab ich durch das nach vorn versetzen vom Sattel kaschiert.
Ich bin überzeugt vom neuen Fahrverhalten, da mir der Lenkwinkel auch mit 67,5° oder so zu steil war. Bin jetzt auf 66,5° wobei ich auch einen etwas höheren Gabelkonus drinn hab (auch noch 0,5° geändert).
Ich denke das sind dann ähnliche Änderungen wie bei dir mit kürzerem Dämpfer.
Anbei ein Bild von org. Wippe vs. neuer Wippe (Alu silber).
Die 170 mm Hub nutze ich mit 75kg auch kaum trotz 35% SAG.
Die Kennlinie ist ab 105mm ziemlich progressiv.
Beim Torque kann ich mir vorstellen das da 150mm auch reichen weil sie nicht so arg progressiv verlaufen und somit mehr genutzt werden als 170mm die zum Schluss hin zu hart werden.
Fährt sich jedenfalls jetzt richtig gut (tiefes Tretlager bringts voll)
mfg bück


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

edik. schrieb:


> Es lag nicht am Material, sondern an meiner eigenen BlÃ¶dheit
> 
> Bei mir war der ISCG05 Adapter angeschraubt! Der ist dann immer an die E-Type Platte gestoÃen, wenn das Rad eingefedert ist. Man sieht auch die kleine Schramme an der E-Type Platte, wo die sich berÃ¼hrt haben.
> 
> Ich kÃ¶nnte mir echt selber in den Arsch tretten.


Eine ca. 2 Jahre alte Schilderung dieses Problems von mir hÃ¤ttest du hier im Forum finden kÃ¶nnen (inkl. LÃ¶sung, wenn man eine ISCG-FÃ¼hrung fahren will). Ich hoffe mal, dir hat es nur den Adaper zerrissen? Wenn das Gewinde im Hinterbau im Arsch ist, wirds blÃ¶d...


@ woodybender: Zwar ne ganz nette Idee, aber so lange ich das Rad noch bergauf fahren will, wÃ¼rde ich das wegen dem ebenso flacher werdenden Sitzwinkel nicht dauerhaft fahren wollen. Da warte ich lieber auf den passenden Works Components Steuersatz um auf 65,5Â° zu kommen. Tretlager find ich so auch ok, bei tieferem Tretlager mÃ¼sste ich zwingend mit kÃ¼rzerer Kurbel fahren...




Bueck schrieb:


> Die 170 mm Hub nutze ich mit 75kg auch kaum trotz 35% SAG.
> Die Kennlinie ist ab 105mm ziemlich progressiv.


Das Problem hat man beim Torque nicht. Ich fahre nur ca. 25% SAG und nutze den Federweg trotzdem voll 


Ã propos Federweg... Am Wochenende ist mein ganz persÃ¶nlicher Castor-Transport eingerollt:





Nukeproof Shockwave Titanium Spring in 300 x 2.75 fÃ¼r den Vivid. Gewicht: 262g. An dem Gewicht finde ich zweierlei interessant: 1. ist es aufs Gramm genau identisch mit der offiziellen Angabe von Nukeproof  2. ist aufs Gramm genau 200g leichter als die originale Stahlfeder mit gleicher HÃ¤rte.
Nebenbei, die Feder war ein CRC SchnÃ¤ppchen durch Angebot + Sonderrabatt -> 132â¬ statt 250! So billig spart man selten 200g  Damit wÃ¤re ich dann bei 15,7kg mit dem schweren LRS, der ab nÃ¤chstes Jahr fÃ¼r den Park degradiert wird. Und wenn das mit der 1-fach Geschichte klappen sollte, wÃ¼rde ich insgesamt auf ca. 15,2kg fÃ¼r das Touren-Setup vs. 16,3kg im Park-Setup kommen.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. November 2011)

@ smubob

die nukeproof teile sind halt wirklich vom design her ziemlich cool

das hätte eigentlich noch gefehlt wenn die titanfeder gelb eloxiert wäre mitm logo drauf 

Btw. 15,2 für tourensetup ist echt schon vernünftig!


----------



## BommelMaster (29. November 2011)

hättest dir lieber mal den isx-1 bei CRC geholt, hättest genau das gleiche gezahlt und gleich noch mal 250 g gespart 

so aber auch ein super preis!

mein torque wiegt momentan 14,5 mit 920g reifen die man auch im bikepark fahren kann.
die 14 knack ich irgendwann, wenn ne tapered lyrik kommt, und mein traum von tune naben sich irgendwann mal erfüllt... teurer traum 

meint ihr ne lyrik tapered ist stabil genug für bikepark und alle späße, wenn man sie auf 180 aufbohrt, ohne dass man sich gedanken machen muss?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> die nukeproof teile sind halt wirklich vom design her ziemlich cool
> 
> [...]
> 
> Btw. 15,2 für tourensetup ist echt schon vernünftig!


Naja, mir gings dann doch in erster Linie ums Gewicht und die Tatsache, dass man für 200g Ersparnis an anderen Stellen durchaus mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen muss.  Das "Design" stört mich teilweise eher sogar - gelb passt nicht an mein Torque  Muss ich die Beschriftung der Feder nach unten drehen 

Ich hab meinen alten Hobel (mit deutlich schlechterer Geo als beim Torque) auch mit knapp 17kg fast 2 Jahre lang über Touren mit bis zu 1600Hm getreten - geht auch, ist aber nicht so schön  Die knapp 16kg jetzt sind für uneingeschränkte Bikeparktauglichkeit mit Stahlfeder vo/hi und ohne Carbon oder richtige Leichtbauteile auch echt ok, aber als ich letztens das Bike meiner Freundin, welches "nur" 1/2 kg leichter ist in der Hand hatte und den Unterschied deutlich gespürt habe, dachte ich, da muss noch bissl was gehen! Wenn ich dann wirklich auf ca. 15,2 runter käme, wäre schon geil. Aber da stehen erstmal noch 2 riesige Fragezeichen dazwischen: welchen LRS soll ich mir zum Touren holen und wird das was mit der Hope Kassette  Aber ich habs ja nicht eilig 




BommelMaster schrieb:


> hättest dir lieber mal den isx-1 bei CRC geholt, hättest genau das gleiche gezahlt und gleich noch mal 250 g gespart


 Nach dem Umstieg vom ISX-6 auf den Vivid  werde ich diesen (Rück-)Schritt wohl nie wieder tun 
EDIT: den ISX-1 gibts bei CRC eh nicht (mehr) in 222 - und er wäre teurer gewesen als die Ti-Feder 




BommelMaster schrieb:


> meint ihr ne lyrik tapered ist stabil genug für bikepark und alle späße, wenn man sie auf 180 aufbohrt, ohne dass man sich gedanken machen muss?


Ähm, wenn sie das nicht wäre, würde ich schon ein Jahr lang auf Messers Schneide rumfahren  Ich bin jetzt kein WC-Downhiller oder Big-Hucker aber ich nehme die schon so gut ran, wie ich kann


----------



## benithedog (30. November 2011)

Hallo,
fahre ein Torque mit dem 2005er hinterbau. Jetzt überlege ich einen FRX Rahmen von 2010 zu kaufen und möglichst viele Komponten zu übernehmen. 

1.Was haltet ihr davon beim FRX eine Gabel (FOX 36 Talas) mit 545mm Einbauhöhe zu verbauen? Versau ich mir die Gesamte Geometrie oder geht das?
2.Oder macht es eher Sinn die Gabel hier zu verkaufen und eine längere zu kaufen? Ich wollte halt kein Vermögen ausgeben aber mit dem alten Hinterbau will ich definitv nicht mehr fahren, und meinen Rahmen will ja kein Schw... haben also brauch ich gar nicht versuchen Geld dafür zu bekommen.
3.Oder kann man bei der der FOX 36 die Lagerschale oben an der Gabelkrone demontieren und mit einem Distanzstück unterbauen? Ich bin Werkzeugmacher wäre also machbar, falls das geht der Gabelschaft ist ungekürzt dann könnte ich mir die Gabel quasi 20mm verlängern.
4.Oder kann man die Gabel sogar traveln auf 180mm?


----------



## benithedog (30. November 2011)

Hier ein Zitat von der Canyon Seite zum Torque:

"Als komplette Eigenentwicklung deckt das Torque ein extrem breites  Einsatzgebiet ab. Aufgebaut mit einer kürzeren 160er oder 170er-Gabel  fahren sich die Bikes etwas agiler, lassen sich spielerisch über  verwinkelte Trails jagen und durch enge Serpentinen zirkeln. Die  geringere Einbauhöhe ergibt einen steileren Lenkwinkel.  180-Millimeter-Federgabeln ergeben Freeridebikes mit einem flacheren  Lenkwinkel. Das sorgt für mehr Laufruhe bei schnellen Abfahrten und  lässt das Adrenalin in Deinen Adern pulsieren."

bezieht sich das auch aufs FRX? Oder hat der FRX Rahmen eine andere Geometrie?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. November 2011)

@ benithedog

ich gehe mal davon aus das du eine 160 mm TALAS hast! Diese auf 180 mm zu verlängert geht meines wissens nach deswegen nicht, da eben die 180iger gabeln anders aufgebaut sind vom casting her, sie sind etwas länger unterhalb der steckachse. Und eine TALAS generell umzubauen auf mehr federweg ist kostspielig da die komplette TALAS einheit meines wissens nach getauscht werden muss...


----------



## benithedog (30. November 2011)

Ok das hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Aber dann bleibt ja noch Möglichkeit 3.
habe grad diesen Spacer gefunden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ing-Baseplate-Gabelkonus-dick-5mm::24379.html

Der hat ja schon 5mm dann fehlen mir noch 15 bis ich die gleiche Einbaulänge wie eine Totem habe (565mm) da könnte ich doch einfach einen noirmalen Spacer nehmen oder selbst was drehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Tips im Voraus


----------



## soeckel (30. November 2011)

benithedog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahre ein Torque mit dem 2005er hinterbau. Jetzt überlege ich einen FRX Rahmen von 2010 zu kaufen und möglichst viele Komponten zu übernehmen.
> 
> 1.Was haltet ihr davon beim FRX eine Gabel (FOX 36 Talas) mit 545mm Einbauhöhe zu verbauen?


Nichts.


benithedog schrieb:


> Versau ich mir die Gesamte Geometrie oder geht das?


Kommt drauf an, was du für ein Geometrie willst. Ich würd aber sagen: Ja! Außer du willst es vorne  superagil und hinten satt und tief wie bei Downhiller. Vielleicht is es aber der nächste Trend.

Talas, auch mit Einbauhöhenanpassung (wie auch immer du das machst) passt aber einfach nicht in ein FRX (meiner Meinung nach). Wieso kein Torque-Rahmen von 2010? Was willst du mit dem FRX und vorne 160 fahren?

Und bevor du die Gabel verkaufst, um in eine neue zu investieren, kauf doch das FRX Playzone und hau die Neuteile gewinnbringen weiter. Könnt sich aufs selbe rauskommen, jenachdem wieviel du von einem Radl von 2005 übernehmen kannst/willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2011)

benithedog schrieb:


> 1.Was haltet ihr davon beim FRX eine Gabel (FOX 36 Talas) mit 545mm Einbauhöhe zu verbauen? Versau ich mir die Gesamte Geometrie oder geht das?


Absoluter Schwachsinn. Das alte FRX hat eh schon einen recht steilen Lenkwinkel, mit einer kürzeren Gabel kommt du auf etwa 67°, das wird sich super schei$$e fahren. Du könntest höchstens einen Angle Set o. Ä. verbauen, um das wieder auszugleichen. Eine recht unsinnige Kombi wäre es mit dem Rahmen aber trotzdem noch.




benithedog schrieb:


> 2.Oder macht es eher Sinn die Gabel hier zu verkaufen und eine längere zu kaufen? Ich wollte halt kein Vermögen ausgeben aber mit dem alten Hinterbau will ich definitv nicht mehr fahren, und meinen Rahmen will ja kein Schw... haben also brauch ich gar nicht versuchen Geld dafür zu bekommen.


Eine alte Talas ist eh mit das schlechteste, was du fahren kannst... hau das Ding weg und hol dir was Gescheites! Wenn es billig sein soll, nimm eine 180er Domain. 1000 mal besser als eine alte 160er Talas in einem FRX.




benithedog schrieb:


> 3.Oder kann man bei der der FOX 36 die Lagerschale oben an der Gabelkrone demontieren und mit einem Distanzstück unterbauen? Ich bin Werkzeugmacher wäre also machbar, falls das geht der Gabelschaft ist ungekürzt dann könnte ich mir die Gabel quasi 20mm verlängern.


Demontieren kann man den Konus natürlich, aber an der Stelle ein Distanzstück verbauen ist Pfusch wie er schlimmer nicht sein könnte. Finger weg!!




benithedog schrieb:


> 4.Oder kann man die Gabel sogar traveln auf 180mm?


Nein, das ginge nur umgekehrt. (originale 180er runter traveln)




benithedog schrieb:


> "Als komplette Eigenentwicklung deckt das Torque ein extrem breites  Einsatzgebiet ab. Aufgebaut mit einer kürzeren 160er oder 170er-Gabel  fahren sich die Bikes etwas agiler, lassen sich spielerisch über  verwinkelte Trails jagen und durch enge Serpentinen zirkeln. Die  geringere Einbauhöhe ergibt einen steileren Lenkwinkel.


Das bezieht sich erstens auf das NEUE Torque, das erstmal etwas anderes ist als das alte Torque. Und Torque und FRX sind dann in beiden Fällen nochmal 2 Paar Schuhe. Das neue Torque und das alte FRX liegen zwar vom Lenkwinkel her recht nah beisammen, aber das würde heißen, dass du den Rahmen eines (eher recht groben) Freeride-Bikes 2 Stufen downgradest und mit der Geometrie eines All-Mountain Bikes versehen würdest, das wird zwar irgendwie fahrbar sein, ist aber ganz einfach purer Stumpfsinn, dafür brauchst du keine 200mm am Heck und ein Gesamtgewicht von vermutlich über 17kg. Umgekehrt (vorne mehr Hub als hinten) ist das ja tendentiell eher noch vertretbar, aber so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








benithedog schrieb:


> Aber dann bleibt ja noch Möglichkeit 3.
> habe grad diesen Spacer gefunden:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ing-Baseplate-Gabelkonus-dick-5mm::24379.html


Das Teil passt nur bei den normalen 1 1/8 Steuersätzen von Chris King - und auch nur bei denen und nicht bei den Devolution, welchen du für das FRX mit einer 1 1/8 Gabel bräuchtest. Wenn du nach günstigen Lösungen suchst, bist du bei Chis King eh falsch 




benithedog schrieb:


> da könnte ich doch einfach einen noirmalen Spacer nehmen oder selbst was drehen?


Was für einen Spacer willst du da wofür nehmen...?  Und einen Steuersatzkonus oder einen "Spacer" mit 20mm Höhe drehen ist grober Unfug, da wirken Kräfte an Stellen, die dafür nicht gedacht sind... wegen so einem Bastel-Pfusch würde ich meine Gesundheit oder mein Leben nicht aufs Spiel setzen. Ein brechender Schaft kann ganz schön üble Folgen haben:






(Brustwirbelsäule eines Bekannten nach einem Gabelschaft-Bruch)


Ich schließe mich da soeckel an: Kauf ein Torque von 2010+ (da würde notfalls auch die alte Talas rein passen) oder ein günstiges Modell des 2012er FRX, das macht wesentlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## benithedog (1. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine alte Talas ist eh mit das schlechteste, was du fahren kannst... hau das Ding weg und hol dir was Gescheites! Wenn es billig sein soll, nimm eine 180er Domain. 1000 mal besser als eine alte 160er Talas in einem FRX.



Ok danke für die Aufklärung, also solte ich mir ne 180er Gabel besorgen oder ein Torque statt Torque FRX holen.

Was heisst den alte TALAS? Ab wann waren die den besser? Oder findest du die TALAS alle schlecht? Also meine ist eine 2008er und arbeitet einwandfrei. Gibt es den bessere Absenkgabeln die dem Torque eine geringe Tourentauglichkeit erhalten? Von der Totem mit Absenkfunktion hört man ja absolut nichts gutes, betrifft das Problem denn alle Luft Totems?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2011)

Alte Talas meint in dem Fall vor 2009. Da war das mehr im Quark stochern als federn 

Ich finde aber Talas generell nicht besonders toll, weil die Gabeln einfach nicht so gut ansprechen und durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen. Das dann durch die Druckstufen zu kompensieren ist schon relativ grenzwertig und unterm Strich immer noch nicht 100%ig.
Ich bin, wie unter den Leuten, die öfter hier sind allseits bekannt ist  ein absoluter Verfechter der Lyrik U-Turn. 100% Bergab-Performance und 4,5cm Absenkung, besser gehts nicht! (Ok, mir wären 6cm Absenkung noch lieber ) Gibts original allerdings nur in 160mm, ist aber SEHR einfach auf 170 zu bringen und mit nochmal etwas Mehraufwand auf 180 - fahre ich so seit knapp 1 Jahr in meinem Torque (Bilder davon in meinem Album).


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2011)

noch dazu ist eine 180er lyrik auch deutlich leichter als ne 180 und 160 VAN als eine 180er Talas auch?!


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> noch dazu ist eine 180er lyrik auch deutlich leichter als ne 180 und 160 VAN als eine 180er Talas auch?!



auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich irgendwas nicht gelesen habe, 
aber man kann eine Lyrik auf 180mm traveln? Ohne Einschränkungen in der Stabilität? 
Meine 2011er Lyrik R damals konnte ich durch Entnahme des Spacers nur auf 173mm bringen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Dezember 2011)

Les dir Smubob'sSignatur durch


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

@ benithedog: mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich deinen Edit vor meinem Posting gar nicht mehr gesehen hatte, daher noch ein Nachgtrag...



benithedog schrieb:


> also solte ich mir ne 180er Gabel besorgen oder ein Torque statt Torque FRX holen.


Ja, würde ich dir dringend empfehlen. Kleine Korrektur zu dem was du geschrieben hast: "...oder ein Torque bzw. ein neues FRX statt einem alten holen" 




benithedog schrieb:


> Von der Totem mit Absenkfunktion hört man ja absolut nichts gutes, betrifft das Problem denn alle Luft Totems?


Die Probleme gab es nur bei den Totem 2-Step Gabeln, die sind zum Glück Geschichte. Die Solo Air ohne Absenkung hat das nie betroffen. Ab 2012 gibt es ein neues Luft-Absenkungssystem -> Dual Position Air. Das ist vom Prinzip her schon nicht mehr so ein Bullshit wie die 2-Step, sondern der (sehr gut funktionierenden) Solo Air recht ähnlich, einfach mit einer darüberliegenden Zusatz-Kammer, die 30mm Absenkung ermöglicht (wäre MIR zu wenig, ist aber Ansichtssache). Außerdem ist die DP Air jetzt nur noch knapp 100g schwerer als die Solo Air, was echt in Ordnung geht. Die Freeride hatte die Gabel im Test und ansich für gut befunden, aber eine zu hohe Progression bemängelt - weil sie offenbar nicht wissen, dass man die Progression der Gabel kinderleicht einstellen kann.  Sollte Rock Shox vielleicht mal in ein "offizielles" Feature verwandeln...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich irgendwas nicht gelesen habe,
> aber man kann eine Lyrik auf 180mm traveln? Ohne Einschränkungen in der Stabilität?


Sag bloß, du hast das bei meinem ganzen Pro-Lyrik-Spam noch nicht mitbekommen?  Kurzform: Gabeln bis 2009 können wegen den Hubs der Dämpfung nur auf 170 gebracht werden, Gabeln ab 2010 mit der neuen Dämpfung könnten auf 180 gebracht werden, das verhindert aber die geänderte Lage der Laufbuchsen im Casting => neue Dämpfung + altes Casting (das einer Domain geht auch, ist identisch) + Hülse oder entsprechene Federungseinheit = Lyrik 180  Stabilität geht dabei nicht verloren, die Gabel gibts ja als OEM schon seit über 1 Jahr im Scott Genius LT. Seit die 2012er Partlist raus ist, gibt es die Teile jetzt auch für jeden zu bestellen: Solo Air in 160/170/180 und DP Air in 160/170/180. Bei Coil und U-Turn muss nach wie vor mittels der Hülse umgebaut werden. Für die alten 2-Step Gabeln funktioniert der Umbau nicht.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Dezember 2011)

hey ho!

kann mir mal einer sagen, ob ich einen Adapter brauche für ein 2011er Alpinist um hinten die Bremsscheibe auf 203mm von 185 aufzurüsten?

Normalerweise braucht man ja immer einen, jedoch meine ich mal irgendwo gehört zu haben, das das torque gleich hinten eine 203er aufnahme hat... oder so wie

danke!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Dezember 2011)

ja würde mich für das 2012er auch interessieren. Was braucht man
fürn Adapter von 185mm auf 203. Habe Hope Tech V2 und schätze
mal das der Adapter C passen könnte. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Dezember 2011)

es hieß mal,203er Scheiben sind nur mit Fabrikat Avid freigegeben.


----------



## Pitchshifter (4. Dezember 2011)

*Frage zum Torque Frameset:*
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2589

*Was ist alles dabei?*
Im Lieferumfang enthalten: Handbuch und Torque Wrench (sonst nichts?) 
Was ist mit: Dämpfer / Steuersatz / X12 Achse / Sattelklemme?


DANKE!


----------



## christophersch (4. Dezember 2011)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Frage zum Torque Frameset:*
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2589
> 
> *Was ist alles dabei?*
> ...



steht bei: "Ausstattung". Also alles was auf dem Bild ist. (Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, X-12, Schaltauge etc.)


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Dezember 2011)

FOX DHX 5.0 Air Factory,Steuersatz,Sattelklemme,Adapter für ISCG 05,HS,E-type und 203er Avid.

Ob die Stecksachse dabei ist,weiß ich auch nicht aber sie ist z.b. bei Fahrrad.de zu kaufen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer sagen, ob ich einen Adapter brauche für ein 2011er Alpinist um hinten die Bremsscheibe auf 203mm von 185 aufzurüsten?


Da ist original eine 185er Scheibe ohne Adapter dran, richtig? Dann bräuchtest du einem Postmount +18mm Adapter, keine AHnung, ob es sowas gibt  Normal gibt es nur +20 und +23mm Adapter...




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ob die Stecksachse dabei ist,weiß ich auch nicht


Also beim 2009er war die Maxle Achse definitiv nicht dabei...


----------



## christophersch (5. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ist original eine 185er Scheibe ohne Adapter dran, richtig? Dann bräuchtest du einem Postmount +18mm Adapter, keine AHnung, ob es sowas gibt  Normal gibt es nur +20 und +23mm Adapter...
> 
> 
> Also beim 2009er war die Maxle Achse definitiv nicht dabei...



Nur kurze Frage: Müsste es nicht eigentlich ein 9mm Adapter sein? Schließlich erhöht sich der Radius der Scheibe von 92.5 auf nur 101.5mm.
Oder gelten die Maße immer für den Durchmesser der Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Rahmen entspricht dem Postmount 7" Standard - also für 180er Scheiben direkt. PM6 für 160er Scheiben ist sonst das übliche. Für Avid-Bremsen mit 203er Scheiben gibts den passenden Adaper bei Canyon. Alle anderen können zB den Magura Nr 26 oder einen PM6 Adapter für 180er Scheiben + Unterlegscheiben + längere Schrauben nehmen. Die Suchfunktion hätte auch geholfen...
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22032_Adapter-NR-26-fuer-PM-7--VR-203mm-Postmount-.html


----------



## mok2905 (5. Dezember 2011)

Welche Länge hatten die Kurbeln beim 2011er Rockzone in M?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Dezember 2011)

ok danke (bezüglich bremsen)

hab das nur damals bei meinem nerve am gemacht und hab einfach den PM adapter von avid gekauft auf 203 für hinten und scheibe dran und basta....

na ich belass es mal so das hinten 185mm ist. 

btw... freitag ist mein Alpinist gekommen 

Die Fat Albert gehören schleunigst ersetzt und der Lenker ist viel zu schmal und Canyon hat die Abdeckung vom Luftventil der Talas nicht migeschickt   und UPS Versand war diesesmal KATASTROPHAL!!! 

Sonst bin ich schwer beeindruckt vom torque, geht bergauf minimal schlechter als mein AM, ist aber bergab um einiges verspielter und natürlich auch viel sicherer! Und sitzt wie angegossen.

BTW, Weiß einer von euch was das für eine Kurbel an meinem Torque ist???? Laut Canyon sollte das eine Truativ Stylo OCT sein, jedoch habe ich heute die schrauben auf bling bling faktor getunet und dabei die Kurbel auseinander nehmen müssen und da stand genau nichts drauf.. niergends...  hab auch scho auf der truativ seite geschaut aber da gibts auch keine infos...

Jedenfalls sind die Arme aus Carbon  Und es ist eine 2x10 Fach Kurbel.








falls das bild nicht angezeigt wird hier noch der link: --> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=80ed82-1323120802.jpg&size=original

danke!


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Dezember 2011)

Mit meinem Canyon ma wieder ne Runde gedreht


----------



## christophersch (5. Dezember 2011)

obwohl es ausschließlich Helmcam Aufnahmen sind, finde ich es echt gelungen!


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Dezember 2011)

ja, ich finde Helm-Cams-Aufnahmen um einiges un-umständlicher


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Oder gelten die Maße immer für den Durchmesser der Scheibe?


Ja, genau das war gemeint, Bezug auf die Scheibengröße. Rest wurde ja schon geklärt...


----------



## Jogi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mit meinem Canyon ma wieder ne Runde gedreht
> 
> [...]



Was ist denn das für ein Klettergebiet bei 2:50?
Ich glaub, da muss ich mal hin


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist ein Steinbruch bei Bad Dürkheim, soweit ich weiß, ist es jedoch verboten, dort zu klettern


----------



## Manfred_B... (7. Dezember 2011)

Servus miteinander,

ich habe gerade einen Alpinist Rahmen 2011 mit allen möglichen Teilen bestückt. Nur der Antrieb macht mir noch Probleme. Mit 9 fach mittellangem X9 Schaltwerk,  21/36 er KB und 11-34 er Kassette ist die Kette entweder zu kurz oder zu lang. 
Hab ich die Kette für groß/groß passend, hat sie bei klein/klein keine Spannung mehr. Hilft mir da nur ein langes Schaltwerk oder hat jemand noch nen guten Tipp für mich?    
Bei KB und Kassette möchte ich jedoch eigentlich nichts ändern. Das ging bisher immer! 

Gruß Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKliem (7. Dezember 2011)

ebenfalls ein Problemchen,

unzwar habe ich mir ein torque frx 9.0 rahmen, series 7005gekauft und  bräuchte dazu mal eine liste mit allen wichtigen Größenangaben(  Insbesondere iscg)!
Ob mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen mag, ich glaube ich habe jeden Begriff durch google gejagt um an die Infos zu kommen. Bis jetzt erfolglos


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2011)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> ich habe gerade einen Alpinist Rahmen 2011 mit allen möglichen Teilen bestückt. Nur der Antrieb macht mir noch Probleme. Mit 9 fach mittellangem X9 Schaltwerk,  21/36 er KB und 11-34 er Kassette ist die Kette entweder zu kurz oder zu lang.
> Hab ich die Kette für groß/groß passend, hat sie bei klein/klein keine Spannung mehr. Hilft mir da nur ein langes Schaltwerk oder hat jemand noch nen guten Tipp für mich?
> Bei KB und Kassette möchte ich jedoch eigentlich nichts ändern. Das ging bisher immer!


Ich fahre 36/22 + 32-11 mit X0 medium cage, also nicht allzu viel anders. Bei mir passt das astrein. Allerdings fahre ich nie groß/groß, weil da die Kette einfach viel zu schräg läuft und schon heftige Geräusche macht. Ich länge die Kette normal so ab, wie es in der Sram Anleitung steht: Kette (ohne sie durchs Schaltwerk zu fädeln) über groß/groß legen und zu der sich ergebenden Länge 2 Glieder addieren, im Zweifelsfall eher zur kürzeren Variante tendieren.




DerKliem schrieb:


> ebenfalls ein Problemchen,
> 
> unzwar habe ich mir ein torque frx 9.0 rahmen, series 7500 gekauft und  bräuchte dazu mal eine liste mit allen wichtigen Größenangaben(  Insbesondere iscg)!


ISCG05, Tretlager 73, Hinterbau 135, Sattelstütze 31,6, Dämpfer 222/70 - noch was?


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ISCG05, Tretlager 73, Hinterbau 135, Sattelstütze 31,6, Dämpfer 222/70 - noch was?



dämpferbuchsen 22,2mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> dämpferbuchsen 22,2mm


mit 8mm Bolzen


----------



## christophersch (7. Dezember 2011)

Tretlager ist mMn aber 83mm! trotz 135er HB oder??!


----------



## Manfred_B... (7. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich fahre 36/22 + 32-11 mit X0 medium cage, also nicht allzu viel anders. Bei mir passt das astrein. Allerdings fahre ich nie groß/groß, weil da die Kette einfach viel zu schräg läuft und schon heftige Geräusche macht. Ich länge die Kette normal so ab, wie es in der Sram Anleitung steht: Kette (ohne sie durchs Schaltwerk zu fädeln) über groß/groß legen und zu der sich ergebenden Länge 2 Glieder addieren, im Zweifelsfall eher zur kürzeren Variante tendieren.



Hi Smubob,
ich versuche natürlich den extremen Schräglauf auch zu vermeiden, das klappt aber nicht immer. Bei groß/groß blockierte mir dann die Kette, daß geht also leider gar nicht. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem auch daran, daß das Schaltauge beim neuen Rahmen etwas weiter außen sitzt und damit das Schaltwerk schon etwas mehr Vorspannung hat. Einen anderen Unterschied seh ich jetzt nicht zu meinem alten 2007 er Rahmen. Außer da geht´s und hier nicht.  
Gruß - Manfred


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Tretlager ist mMn aber 83mm! trotz 135er HB oder??!


Nope:



			
				Canyon Supportcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Abmessungen der Tretlager für Canyon Bikes:
> 
> Alle Mountainbikes ab 2009 außer Yellowstone: 73mm






Manfred_B... schrieb:


> Möglicherweise liegt das Problem auch daran, daß das Schaltauge beim neuen Rahmen etwas weiter außen sitzt und damit das Schaltwerk schon etwas mehr Vorspannung hat.


Klingt logisch. So genau hab ich mir die neuen Rahmen noch nicht angekuckt...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (8. Dezember 2011)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> ich habe gerade einen Alpinist Rahmen 2011 mit allen möglichen Teilen bestückt. Nur der Antrieb macht mir noch Probleme. Mit 9 fach mittellangem X9 Schaltwerk,  21/36 er KB und 11-34 er Kassette ist die Kette entweder zu kurz oder zu lang.
> Hab ich die Kette für groß/groß passend, hat sie bei klein/klein keine Spannung mehr. Hilft mir da nur ein langes Schaltwerk oder hat jemand noch nen guten Tipp für mich?
> ...



Schau noch mal, ob du das Schaltwerk nicht zu weit nach hinten gedreht montiert hast und die Umschlingungsschraube richtig eingestellt ist. Und dran denken, nicht einfedern, wenn das Schaltwerk schon auf Anschlag ist.


----------



## Chris_Tox (8. Dezember 2011)

Der kettenlängentipp von sram gilt für hardtails. Bei Fully luft aus dem dÄmpder und voll komprimiert ablängen. Beim torque verlängert sich die (virtuelle) kettenstrebe beim einfedern nicht unerheblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred_B... (8. Dezember 2011)

@ Wurzelpedaleur 
Die Umschlingung passt, daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.




Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Der kettenlängentipp von sram gilt für hardtails. Bei Fully luft aus dem dÄmpder und voll komprimiert ablängen. Beim torque verlängert sich die (virtuelle) kettenstrebe beim einfedern nicht unerheblich



Hi Cris,
das werde auf jeden Fall mal checken. Das hab ich zwar so noch nie gemacht, aber man lernt ja nie aus. Möglicherweise muß ich dann sogar noch ein Kettenglied einsetzen. 

Wenn ich also an den Übersetzungen nichts ändern will, bleibt mir wohl nur noch ein langes Schaltwerk - oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Der kettenlängentipp von sram gilt für hardtails. Bei Fully luft aus dem dÄmpder und voll komprimiert ablängen. Beim torque verlängert sich die (virtuelle) kettenstrebe beim einfedern nicht unerheblich


Na da hatte ich ja Glück, dass das bisher so gut gepasst hat...!
Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue... der vordere Umlenkpunkt sitzt recht nah am Tretlager und der hintere recht nah an der Achse - wie soll sich da die (virtuelle) Kettenstrebenlänge so deutlich ändern 




Manfred_B... schrieb:


> Wenn ich also an den Übersetzungen nichts ändern will, bleibt mir wohl nur noch ein langes Schaltwerk - oder?


Ich würde die Kette so ablängen, dass klein/klein funktioniert, denn das kann man auch fahren. Wenn die beiden größten Ritzel nicht zusammen mit dem großen Blatt benutzbar sind, ist doch kein Verlust. Und unterm Strich kommt dabei dann eher eine recht straff gespannte Kette raus, das ist eh gut.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (8. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na da hatte ich ja Glück, dass das bisher so gut gepasst hat...!
> Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue... der vordere Umlenkpunkt sitzt recht nah am Tretlager und der hintere recht nah an der Achse - wie soll sich da die (virtuelle) Kettenstrebenlänge so deutlich ändern



Probier's aus: Kette auf groß/groß und dann 1m Drop. Wenn's Schaltwerk noch dran ist, passt es. 
Ich habe die Kette auch so gekürzt, dass ich auf den beiden größten Ritzeln nicht mehr voll einfedern mag. Macht man bergauf aber auch selten.


----------



## Chris_Tox (8. Dezember 2011)

> der vordere Umlenkpunkt sitzt recht nah am Tretlager und der hintere recht nah an der Achse - wie soll sich da die (virtuelle) Kettenstrebenlänge so deutlich ändern


 
was heisst hier deutlich ? Es sind immerhin 2-3 Kettengliedlängen Abstand Derhpunkt-Innenlager. Selbst wenn der Abstand sich beim einfedern dann nur um ein Kettenglied ändert, sind das 2 an der Kette, da diese umschlungen ist.

Andere Erklärung hierfür: Touruenfullys sind i.d.R. so ausgelegt, daß bei Kettenzug auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und bei Federwegsposition "Sag"das Fahrwerk eine Kraft in "Ausfederung" erfährt. Bisher aber nur Theorie: --> Wer probierts nun aus und sagt uns, was da wirklich passiert ??


----------



## lnt (8. Dezember 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Andere Erklärung hierfür: Touruenfullys sind i.d.R. so ausgelegt, daß bei Kettenzug auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und bei Federwegsposition "Sag"das Fahrwerk eine Kraft in "Ausfederung" erfährt. Bisher aber nur Theorie: --> Wer probierts nun aus und sagt uns, was da wirklich passiert ??



würde mich auch interessieren, wie das beim torque ausschaut. wenn ich mir meins so ansehe würde ich auch mal schätzen, dass sich die kette um mindestens ein glied längen muss. hängt natürlich mit dem 4-gelenk-hinterbau zusammen und eher wenig damit, dass ein bike jetzt ein torenfully ist oder nicht ist. so wird bei eingelenkern (abgestützt oder auch nicht) normalerweise die kette sich längen müssen, außer das gelenk ist konzentrisch im/um's tretlager konstruiert. die vpp hinterbauten werden ja meist so ausgelegt, dass sie sich durch pedalier-kräfte in den sag ziehen.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. Dezember 2011)

In diesem "Linkage" Programm ist ein Modell des 2010er Torques verfügbar.
Dort gibt es ein Diagramm für die Kettenlängung,  in dem bei 180mm Einfederung dieser Wert ca. 16mm beträgt.

Das Handbuch sagt zu diesem Wert:


			
				Linkage Manual schrieb:
			
		

> Chain growth
> Shows the changing of the chain length between its contact points with the cogwheels.



Demnacht würde sich imho die gesamte Kette um den doppelten Wert, also 32mm, längen.

Zum Vergleich des alten und neuen Torques:
Torque ES 2009: ca. 9mm @150mm
Torque 2010: ca. 14mm @150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKliem (8. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich fahre 36/22 + 32-11 mit X0 medium cage, also nicht allzu viel anders. Bei mir passt das astrein. Allerdings fahre ich nie groß/groß, weil da die Kette einfach viel zu schräg läuft und schon heftige Geräusche macht. Ich länge die Kette normal so ab, wie es in der Sram Anleitung steht: Kette (ohne sie durchs Schaltwerk zu fädeln) über groß/groß legen und zu der sich ergebenden Länge 2 Glieder addieren, im Zweifelsfall eher zur kürzeren Variante tendieren.
> 
> 
> ISCG05, Tretlager 73, Hinterbau 135, Sattelstütze 31,6, Dämpfer 222/70 - noch was?


 
habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, also es befindet sich keine iscg aufnahme  am Rahmen und es passt eine descendant mit 83 mm tretlagerbreite an den  rahmen. Deshalb nochmal die Frage ob ich für die Montage einer Sixpack  Yakuza einfach nur einen Adapter brauche oder noch was ganz anderes und  wie das mit der descendent mit 83 mm angehen kann??


----------



## lnt (8. Dezember 2011)

DerKliem schrieb:


> habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, also es befindet sich keine iscg aufnahme  am Rahmen und es passt eine descendant mit 83 mm tretlagerbreite an den  rahmen. Deshalb nochmal die Frage ob ich für die Montage einer Sixpack  Yakuza einfach nur einen Adapter brauche oder noch was ganz anderes und  wie das mit der descendent mit 83 mm angehen kann??



ich finde für die canyon mtb's auch nur die angabe, dass alle mtb-rahmen ab 2009 (außer das yellowstone) ein 73er tretlager brauchen.

quelle

hast du vielleicht ein älteres modell? eventuell war/ist es da ja anders, das kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## DerKliem (8. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich selbst nachmesse komme ich auch auf 73mm, nur es passt komischerweise das 83er lager von der descendant wie angegossen und die einzigen daten auf dem rahmen sind series 7005, torque frx 9.0 und f8, welche davon jetzt aussagen, aus welchem jahr das stammt weiß ich nicht.

und iscg ist wie gesagt keine aufnahme vorhanden also habe ich mir dafür erstmal nen adapter für iscg 05 bestellt


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Probier's aus: Kette auf groß/groß und dann 1m Drop. Wenn's Schaltwerk noch dran ist, passt es.


Also mir ist noch kein 1m Drop untergekommen, bei dem ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Übersetzung groß/groß hätte gebrauchen können 




Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Demnacht würde sich imho die gesamte Kette um den doppelten Wert, also 32mm, längen.


Ok, das sind ~2 1/2 Kettenglieder, das kommt mir jetzt nicht so dramatisch vor. Und mein altes hat sogar einen noch geringeren Wert - bestens 




DerKliem schrieb:


> habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, also es befindet sich keine iscg aufnahme  am Rahmen





DerKliem schrieb:


> wenn ich selbst nachmesse komme ich auch auf 73mm, nur es passt komischerweise das 83er lager von der descendant wie angegossen
> [...]
> und iscg ist wie gesagt keine aufnahme vorhanden also habe ich mir dafür erstmal nen adapter für iscg 05 bestellt


Das ist ja auch kein Wunder, die Lagerschalen sind bei 68/73 und 83 ja auch gleich, nur die Hülse zum Schutz der Achse ist eben 1cm länger, hast du die "zufällig" weg gelassen? Und die Kurbel hattest du vermutlich auch noch nicht drin? ist nämlich sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Länge der Kurbelachse passt...
Wie sieht das denn bei deinem Rahmen antriebsseitig am Tretlager aus? Ist da zumindest eine Aufnahme, an die man sowas wie einen ISCG-Adapter anschrauben könnte? Wenn nicht, hast du wohl ein älteres, dann brauchst du einen Adapter für unter die Lagerschale - oder eine KeFü für Tretlagermontage.


----------



## christophersch (9. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Wunder, die Lagerschalen sind bei 68/73 und 83 ja auch gleich, nur die Hülse zum Schutz der Achse ist eben 1cm länger, hast du die "zufällig" weg gelassen? Und die Kurbel hattest du vermutlich auch noch nicht drin? ist nämlich sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Länge der Kurbelachse passt...




Ich war/bin der Depp, der ihn auf diese falschen Maße gebracht hat. Frage: gibt es Adapter und/oder Distanzstücke, damit man auch eine 83er Kurbel verbauen kann? Wenn ja, lohnt es sich, oder sollte man die Kurbel lieber gleich verscherbeln?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. Dezember 2011)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Frage zum Torque Frameset:*
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2589
> *Was ist alles dabei?*


Antwort von Canyon, inkludiert ist:

Dämpfer
Steuersatz
X12 Ache
Sattelklemme
Schaltauge
E-Typ Platte
Torque Wrench
Handbuch

Konus für Federgabel 1 1/2 oder 1 1/8 -- wählbar
ISCG Platte -- NEIN
Bremsenadapter 20Xmm -- NEIN
E-Type Umwerfer -- NEIN


----------



## Suicyclist (11. Dezember 2011)

Zur Tretlagerbreite beim FRX 9.0:

Als ich bei meinem 2011er das Hammerschmidt-Lager verbaut habe, musste ich feststellen, dass die Tretlagerbreite nicht wie von Canyon angegeben 73 sondern *75mm* betrug.

Darum fahre ich jetzt auch mit gespacertem 83er HS-Lager rum.
(Wollte nicht fräsen, weil alles ab Werk so schön plan war...)


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich war/bin der Depp, der ihn auf diese falschen Maße gebracht hat. Frage: gibt es Adapter und/oder Distanzstücke, damit man auch eine 83er Kurbel verbauen kann? Wenn ja, lohnt es sich, oder sollte man die Kurbel lieber gleich verscherbeln?


Nana, wieso gleich so übertrieben selbstkritisch? 
Ich habe von Race Face mal Spacer gesehen, mit denen man das wohl machen kann. Dabei wird das Lager normal "73-Style" verbaut (man bräuchte also nur die dafür passende Hülse) und es kommt je ein 5mm Spacer AUSSEN zwischen Kurbel und Lager auf die Kurbelachse. Davon kann jeder halten, was er will, ich finds ziemlich haarig. Außerdem verschiebt man damit eh die Kettenline weit jenseits der Grenze von Gut und Böse. Außer vielleicht bei einer 2-fach Kurbel, wenn man die Aufnahme fürs kleine Blatt nutzt. Des Weiteren muss man dann die Kettenführung ebenfalls "irgendwie" adaptieren, damit diese wieder passt.
Also unterm Strich so viel grauenhaft pfuschiges Gebastel, dass ich auf jeden Fall lieber eine 73er Kurbel kaufen würde. Kurbeln sind ja zum Glück etwas, das man i. d. R. gut und günstig kaufen kann.




Suicyclist schrieb:


> Als ich bei meinem 2011er das Hammerschmidt-Lager verbaut habe, musste ich feststellen, dass die Tretlagerbreite nicht wie von Canyon angegeben 73 sondern *75mm* betrug.
> 
> Darum fahre ich jetzt auch mit gespacertem 83er HS-Lager rum.
> (Wollte nicht fräsen, weil alles ab Werk so schön plan war...)


D. h., du hast pro Seite 2 zusätzliche Spacer verbaut? Ist dann überhaupt noch genug Gewingeüberschneidung vorhanden? Du hast pro Seite einen um 5mm längeren Hebel, der über die Lagerschalen auf eine kleinere Fläche des Tretlagergehäuses wirkt... (die Physik dahinter sollte jedem einleuchten!) ...das wäre mir definitiv zu heikel. Wenn du die Tretlagergewinde schrottest, kannst du den Rahmen wegwerfen...! Dann lieber fräsen oder alternativ: einen um 2mm dünneren ISCG-Adapter anfertigen lassen. (der war doch das eigentliche Problem, nicht das Tretlagergehäuse selbst, richtig?)


----------



## Poldie13 (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe Gleich mal Zwei fragen. Was für Buchsen benötige ich für das Torque fr 9.0 von 2007? auch 22,2x8mm vorne und hinten? 

Und könnte man eine Boxxer race einbauen Ohne sich das Steuerrohr zu Zertrümmern wenn vorher eine mit 160mm verbaut war? Zugelassen ist es ja offiziell nicht...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

- jein (unten sind bis 2008 diese Abstandshalterhülsen mit dran, da kann man auch eine durchgehende nehmen -messen! glaub 48 oder so)

- ja, haben einige schon gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (13. Dezember 2011)

und wie ist das dann mit der Geometrie? ich meine vorne über 200 und hinten 160mm?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

eine 200er baut doch nicht höher als eine 180er - mit 160er ist es eh nicht so prall.
Sind 173 hinten bei 70Hub.


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> D. h., du hast pro Seite 2 zusätzliche Spacer verbaut? Ist dann überhaupt noch genug Gewingeüberschneidung vorhanden? Du hast pro Seite einen um 5mm längeren Hebel, der über die Lagerschalen auf eine kleinere Fläche des Tretlagergehäuses wirkt... (die Physik dahinter sollte jedem einleuchten!) ...das wäre mir definitiv zu heikel. Wenn du die Tretlagergewinde schrottest, kannst du den Rahmen wegwerfen...!


Ich hab' sogar nur linksseitig gespacert! (Mit 2 der Spacer die bei der HS dabei waren.)
Funzt! (Und da sind die wirkenden Kräfte ja auch nicht ganz so hoch wie auf der Antriebsseite.)
Ich muss nochmal nachmessen wieviel ich letztendlich wirklich ausgleichen musste...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann lieber fräsen oder alternativ: einen um 2mm dünneren ISCG-Adapter anfertigen lassen. (der war doch das eigentliche Problem, nicht das Tretlagergehäuse selbst, richtig?)


Genau! Das eigentliche Problem ist der serienmässige "Adapter".

(Zum Fräsen war ich ehrlichgesagt auch bloß zu faul. War halt alles so schön plan und ich hatte das Werkzeug nicht da...)


Als Motorradmechaniker bin ich halt grundsätzlich eher erklärter Freund unkonventioneller und improvisierter Lösungen! ...und da haben schon gewagtere Konstruktionen bei deutlich fetteren Kalibern gehalten.
Damit will ich Deine Bedenken aber keineswegs anzweifeln oder bagatellisieren; aus physikalisch-technischer Sicht hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht mit Deinen Ausführungen!

Vielleicht überdenke und korrigiere ich meine Montagelösung ja nochmal  wenn ich die Hammerschmidt das nächste Mal zur Wartung ab hab'...


----------



## _mike_ (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

dauert leider noch was bis das Bike da ist aber ich möcht schon mal Kleinteile einkaufen gehen....

Hat jemand die Maße des orginal Canyon Kettenstrebenschutzes bzw. kann mir die Maße der Kettenstrebe nennen.

Merci!
_mike_


----------



## vela99 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Torque Gemeinde.

Nach einem Jahr und sieben Monaten, ja in meinem Fall hat es so lange gedauert, glaube ich nun endlich meine zu 95% ideale Fahrwerksabstimmung gefunden zu haben. 

Da ich im Forum relativ wenig Konkretes zu diesem Thema finden konnte, wollte ich meine Werte hier mit Euch teilen. Ich würde mich über konstruktive Kritik oder Eure Vergleichswerte sehr freuen.


Fahrergewicht nackt:          75kg
Rad: 			2010 Torque Alpinist, M
Gelände: 		             Hochgebirge, anspruchsvoll

*Gabel*
Model:			Fox Talas 160mm		
Druck:			4.0 Bar
ZS:			1 Click (sehr schnell)
DSL:			8 Clicks
DSH:			0 Click (offen, keine Dämpfung)

*Dämpfer*
Model:			Fox DHX5
Druck Hautkammer:	11 Bar (*1)
Druck Nebenkammer:	11 Bar (*1)
ZS:			3 Clicks (schnell)
Bottom Out:		2. Strich (halb zu)


(*1) ich habe gesehen, dass viele Fahrer mit meinem Gewicht hier 9 Bar oder 10 Bar haben. Damit sackt mein Rad aber auch im Pro Pedal Modus bei Anstiegen zu sehr ein....


----------



## Poldie13 (20. Dezember 2011)

Welche Federgabel ist eig. besser (bzsw. passt besser zum Torque)?
Ne gebruchte marzocchi 66 eta RC2 von 2007
oder eine fast neue  Marzocchi 66 RCV von 2009? Preis wÃ¤hren beide um die 200â¬


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

2007 soll ja deutlich besser sein - 2008 und 2009 war wohl Mist - bei crc gibts immer noch die *gute* 66rc3 von 2011 fÃ¼r ca. 400â¬ (ist aber tapered!)


 - aber wegen zocchi da fragst du lieber evil...


----------



## Poldie13 (20. Dezember 2011)

Okay danke für die Info  Werde mich morgen erstmal wieder an mein Bike machen da ich die Dämpferbolzen immernoch nicht abbekomme um sie zu messen...(oben unten links rechts? Egal irgendwie werd ich schon werte bekommen  ) die sitzen so fest auch wenn ich mich schon fast draufstemme wollen sie nicht locker gehen.  Mit dem gedanken im Hinterkopf dass mir bald der dämpfer rausfliegt mit so viel spiel wie der schon hat kann ich nicht ruhig fahren


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

mit 22,2x8 machst du nix falsch, aber wozu brauchst du die? 
Kauf dir lieber die Du Bushings (Hibike) für den Dämpfer (Evolver hat 12mm) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. Dezember 2011)

vela99 schrieb:


> ZS:			1 Click (sehr schnell)
> DSL:			8 Clicks
> DSH:			0 Click (offen, keine Dämpfung)



uhhh. Du musst ja durch den Wald hoppeln^^
versuch mal einen Ticken mehr Dämpfung. Das macht schneller und beruhigt das Fahrwerk. Es rollt besser über Wurzeln und wenn du es nicht übertreibst verlierst du auch nicht so schnell die Schluckfreudigkeit...

keep on rockin


----------



## Poldie13 (20. Dezember 2011)

wozu ich die brauch, öhm ja. Wenn ich z.B Den Sattel anhebe um das hinterrad hochzubekommen aber es noch nicht in der Luft ist sieht mann wie sich der dämpfer in der hinteren Buchse bewegt und es knallt auch sehr wenn es wieder auf dem boden aufkommt. Kann ja nicht normal sein  Oder liegt dass vllt. an dieser Roten Beschichtung von der ich hier gelesen habe?  hatte nicht vor dafür Hunderte Euro beim Händler hinzulegen... habs momentan nicht so pralle


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

die DU Bushings sind Verschleissteile, alle halbe Jahr wenn man viel fÃ¤hrt. Kosten bei Hibike um die 3 â¬ + Versand, meist ist nur das Untere kaputt. 

Wechseln im Radladen musst du einen 10er rechnen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Dezember 2011)

Kann man in einen 2007 Rahmen auch nen Steuersatz mit Ausenliegenden schalen einbauen? Hat ja normal nen ZS.
Wollte denn einbauen, http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-89-p.asp


----------



## vela99 (21. Dezember 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> uhhh. Du musst ja durch den Wald hoppeln^^
> versuch mal einen Ticken mehr Dämpfung. Das macht schneller und beruhigt das Fahrwerk. Es rollt besser über Wurzeln und wenn du es nicht übertreibst verlierst du auch nicht so schnell die Schluckfreudigkeit...
> 
> keep on rockin




@christophersch

Danke! Du beziehst Dich in erster Linie auf die ZS, oder? 
Das ist genau die Variable mit der ich mich jetzt noch genauer beschäftigen wollte. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich bereits mit ca 1/3 Dämpfung (immer noch auf der schnellen Seite) keine sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht, da ich den Federweg relativ schnell "aufgefressen" hab. Allerdings waren die restlichen Einstellwerte auch anders als jetzt.


----------



## monkey10 (21. Dezember 2011)

vela99 schrieb:


> Fahrergewicht nackt:          75kg
> Rad: 			2010 Torque Alpinist, M
> Gelände: 		             Hochgebirge, anspruchsvoll
> 
> ...



Interessante Idee. Ich hab mich seit Besitz meines Torque Alpinist 2011 per PM mit diversen Leuten ausgetauscht, die den gleichen Einsatzbereich haben wie ich.







Was bei deinen Angaben auf jeden Fall fehlt:

- *fahrfertiges Gewicht* (bei Tagetouren bei mir +6 bis +10kg ohne Bike)
- *SAG* (um die Druckwerte bei Gabel/Dämpfer besser einschätzen zu können) gemessen stehend am Bike im flachen Gelände



vela99 schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr und sieben Monaten, ja in meinem Fall hat es so lange gedauert, glaube ich nun endlich meine zu 95% ideale Fahrwerksabstimmung gefunden zu haben.
> 
> Ich würde mich über ... Vergleichswerte sehr freuen



Hab mich auch sehr viel mit der Theorie von Highspeed-/Lowspeed-Dämpfung beschäftigt und dann in der Praxis Extrem-Einstellungen probiert. Nach knapp 110 Touren in diesem Jahr (800-2000hm) und 11 Tagen im Bikepark bin zu bei folgendem Setup gekommen:

Fahrergewicht: 84-86kg (netto)
fahrfertiges Gewicht: 91-94kg (inkl. 2l Trinkblase)
Bike: Torque Alpinist 2011 (L) leicht modifiziert

*TOUREN-SETUP (techn. Trails/Vertrides/Alpin):*

*Gabel*
Model:			Fox Talas FIT 180mm		
Druck: 			65 psi (4.5 bar)
SAG: 			12-15%
ZS/Rebound:		10 Clicks (von 18), jetzt im Winter: -1
DSL/LSC:			9 Clicks (von 24)
DSH/HSC:			8 Click (von 24)

*Dämpfer*
Model:			Fox DHX5 Air
Druck Hautkammer:	165 psi (11.5 bar), wenn flowiger: 160 psi (11bar)
SAG :			30-35%
Druck Nebenkammer/AGB: 150 psi (10.25 bar) eingestellt bei offenen AGB
ZS/Rebound:		10 Clicks (von angeblich 22), jetzt im Winter: -1
Bottom Out/AGB-Vol:2. Strich (halb zu)


=> Bergauf (steiles technisches Bergwegerl in den Alpen) versackt der Dämpfer mit Propedal doch auch 40-45% im FW, ohne Propedal sogar bis 50%. Ist nicht optimal (verglichen zu VPP und anderen Systemen der Mitfahrer), bin aber auch nichts besseres gewohnt. Daher mit Gabel-Absenkung und Körperspannung/Fahrtechnik/Kondition eigentlich okay für mich. Bei weniger technischen Schotterwegen, v.a. nicht so steilen sowieso kein Problem.

=> Bergab nutze ich bei sauberer Fahrweise und technischen Trails 50-80% FW, bei unsauberer Fahrweise/Treppen bzw gepatzen Landungen max 88-90% (v.a. bei der Gabel). Beim Dämpfer hab ich aber auch schon beim langsamen technischen S4-Schlüsselstellen 100% genutzt.

Straffer (mit etwas weniger SAG) wäre es bergauf sicher viel besser, will ich aber bergab nicht fahren. Da ja meist sehr viel Gewicht am VR, wäre der SAG dann ja im steilen noch viel weniger bzw eine Dysbalance bei hohen Stufen, langsam gefahren werden....
*
BIKEPARK-SETUP:* je nach Park teilweise etwas weniger Druck, mehr Dämpfung...

LG 

PS: IMHO würde es Sinn machen einen eigenen Thread mit den Einstellungen des Torques (bzw der diversen Bikes) zu machen, da nach ein paar Tagen kein Mensch mehr diese Beiträge findet. Darum hab ich dies auch bisher per PM gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke monkey10 für die ausführliche Schilderung.

Zusätzliche Angaben:
*Fahrfertiges Gewicht* + 6kg, also insgesammt 81kg.
*Sag Gabel* +/- 15%-20%, wobei ich hier wegen der (blöden) Haftreibung der Dichtungen eine grosse Streuung in den Messungen habe.
*Sag Dämpfer* +/- 30%, hier ist die Messung weniger Problematisch als bei der Gabel.

Bislang habe ich 63 Touren dieses Jahr gemacht von 700 hm bis 2,500 hm. Also in etwa vergleichbar mit Deinem Profil. Steilstufen, Drops, steiles Gelände, loses Geröll aber auch nackter Felsen, Wurzeln unten.

*Bergauf*, 40-45% Sag am Dämpfer ist auch bei mir normal. Schien mir zu viel aber nach Deinen Angaben also ok.

*Bergab*, normalerweise 90-95% Gabel und Dämpfer, wobei ich anmerken möchte, dass ich die Werte für eine weniger anspruchsvolle Route (vielleicht 10% meine Ausflüge) nicht anpasse und in dem Fall die Verfügbaren Federwege nicht so gut ausnutze. Damit kann ich mit leben.

Frage zu extrem Steilen Gelände mit Spitzkehren, in der Regel loser Untergrund. Wäre es sinnvoll, dass ich in der Gabel die DSL noch weiter zudrehe (mehr Dämpfung) und in den Dämpfer mehr Sag verpasse um die Geometrie zu verbessern? Ich beis mir an einer konkreten Abfahrt immer wieder die Zähne aus.............


----------



## edik. (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi

ich möchte mein Torque auf 1-fach umbauen und würde deshalb gerne wissen ob es möglich ist eine e.thirteen LS1+ (ISCG05) Kettenführung zu verbauen?
Müsste doch eigentlich passen, oder?


----------



## jr.tobi87 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand ein Torque abzugeben? Suche noch ein Enduro/Freeride Bike für 2012.


----------



## julius09 (23. Dezember 2011)

@edik: ja passt. 
jr.tobi87: ich Verkaufe Anfang Januar mein Torque mit nagelneuem unbenutzten ausstauschrahmen. Falls interesse besteht gibts auch gerne noch mehr Infos.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> @edik: ja passt.
> jr.tobi87: ich Verkaufe Anfang Januar mein Torque mit nagelneuem unbenutzten ausstauschrahmen. Falls interesse besteht gibts auch gerne noch mehr Infos.



Was war am alten kaputt?


----------



## mok2905 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie krieg ich beim 2011er Torque den Umlenkhebel demontiert? Die Schrauben an der Sitzstrebe hab ich schon lose, aber das Lager am Unterrohr wirft noch Fragen auf.

Oder hat sonst jemand eine Idee wie ich die hintere Bremse getauscht bekomme ohne die Bremsleitung ab zu schrauben?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2011)

Es gab da so Dramen mit abgerissenen Bolzen, schraub lieber die Bremsleitung ab.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Dezember 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich beim 2011er Torque den Umlenkhebel demontiert? Die Schrauben an der Sitzstrebe hab ich schon lose, aber das Lager am Unterrohr wirft noch Fragen auf.
> 
> Oder hat sonst jemand eine Idee wie ich die hintere Bremse getauscht bekomme ohne die Bremsleitung ab zu schrauben?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war es relativ einfach, man musste nur die Schrauben von den Unterrohrlagern lösen. und dann die beiden kleinen 
Schräubchen die die beiden Wippen Hälften zusammen halten lösen.
(Bei mir waren die Schräubchen damals ziemlich angeknallt, man musste sehr aufpassen, dass man sie beim lösen nicht rund dreht)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr ganz exakt, weil ich es zuletzt auseinander hatte um die Wippe zu tauschen. Hatte damals leider noch eins mit der alten Wippe wo der Lagersitz ausschlug bekommen, Canyon hatte mir dann ne neue Wippe nach geschickt.

BTW.: Kann mir jemand bei dem Problemchen hier helfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465593

Besten Dank!


----------



## mok2905 (23. Dezember 2011)

So habs jetzt hinbekommen, gut wenn man Handwerklich nicht ganz unbegabt ist 

Die Wippe auseinanderzuschrauben hatte ich auch versucht, aber da war nix zu machen. Die beiden kleinen Schräubchen sind Bombenfest.

Hab dann die ganze Wippe ausgebaut, ging auch ganz gut. 

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin gerade dabei mich für ein Torque zu interressieren und mir Wissen anzulesen. Nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis ist das Torque FRX ein echter Freerider mit flacherem LW und Stahlfederdämpfung, für den Park gut geeignet und "weniger" tourentauglich. Das normale Torque ist dann eher ein so genanntes "Superenduro". Man kann damit in den Park und auch Touren fahren. Ein guter Wille und Grundkondition wird vorrausgesetzt. Es ist halt nicht so spritzig wie ein AM, aber dennoch passabel bergauf zu pedalieren und hat bergab Reserven. Hat das Torque generell eine Parkfreigabe, egal welche Serie und Ausstattung? 

In den letzten 30 Seiten Postings dieses Threades wird sich immer mal wieder über den verbauten Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer (Durchrauschen des Federweges) beschwert, ist das eher ein Problem im Park das nach Sprüngen auftritt oder eher generelles das man immer/oft hat?

Ich liebäugle mit einem Torque Trailflow, der Einsatzzweck wäre u.a. Touren in Mittelgebirgen, lokale FR/DH Abfahrten und Bikeparkbesuche.
Ich bin 1,83m Groß eine SL von 87cm und ~80kg schwer. Meine bevorzugte Rahmengrösse wäre M, würdet ihr das auch so sehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im voraus. Schöne Weihnachten und guten Rutsch in neue Jahr.

Gruß rmfausi  

PS: Ich hoffe meine Fragen nerven nicht zu stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (23. Dezember 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich liebÃ¤ugle mit einem Torque Trailflow, der Einsatzzweck wÃ¤re u.a. Touren in Mittelgebirgen, lokale FR/DH Abfahrten und Bikeparkbesuche.
> Ich bin 1,83m GroÃ eine SL von 87cm und ~80kg schwer. Meine bevorzugte RahmengrÃ¶sse wÃ¤re M, wÃ¼rdet ihr das auch so sehen?




Mit dem Torque TF machst du da alles richtig, habe selber das 2011er.
Bei dem hab ich allerdings den Laufradsatz getauscht, der ist einfach zu schwer. Habe weiters den DHX Air gleich gegen einen StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer getauscht, kann dir also zum DHX nichts sagen.

Generell ist das Torque ein gutes All-in-one Bike. Geht bergauf schon noch ok, fÃ¼r Freeridetouren sicher ausreichend (bei mir max. 1000 -1500 HÃ¶henmeter). Bikepark oder DH Strecken sind mit dem Torque kein Problem, stabil genug und angenehme Geometrie. Und fÃ¼r anspruchsvolle Abfahrten in triallastigem, verblocktem GelÃ¤nde ist es auf jeden Fall ausreichend wendig.

Das FRX ist sicher noch eine Nummer besser was die Abfahrtsperformance angeht. Damit kommt man wohl auch noch halbwegs bergauf (Hammerschmidt oder 2-fach Kurbel vorrausgesetzt), aber es wird sich halt ein bischen schwerer rauftreten wie ein Trailflow. 

Ob Torque oder FRX wÃ¼rd ich halt vom Einsatzgebiet abhÃ¤ngig machen: 
- lÃ¤ngere Touren, viele Uphills und nur ab und zu mal Park -> Trailflow (mit leichteren LaufrÃ¤dern). 
- kÃ¼rzere Uphills, gute Kondition und hÃ¤ufiger Shuttle/Park -> FRX


DÃ¤mpfer: Kannst den DHX Air ja ungebraucht verkaufen und gegen einen  StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer oder einen Vivid Air tauschen. Allerdings wirds schwer, den DHX fÃ¼r einen guten Preis loszubekommen. Rechne mal mit ~200â¬ wenns gut geht.


GrÃ¶Ãe: Bin 184 und fahre M. Wenn man ein wendiges Trailbike will, dann passt das ideal.


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Dezember 2011)

mit dem normalen Torque kann man freilich auch in den Park, schlägt sich da richtig gut!  bin auch schon ein DH-Rennen mitgefahren, kann alsoa uch als DH'ler "missbraucht" werden 
ich find, bis auf CC-Rennen und Dirt ist es eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau: von Touren über Freeride bis hin zum Downhill kann man damit wirklich ALLES machen.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2011)

@cliomare
Das FRX kommt für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage. So ausgiebig/oft werden meine Bikeparkbesuche nicht sein. Das mit den Laufrädern wechseln hatte ich mir auch schon fast gedacht, dann hätte ich einen Satz für Touren und einen Satz für'n Park. Das wird auch schon von einigen hier praktiziert bzw. favorisiert. 

@Hardtail94
Nach so einem Bike mit dieser Bandbreite suche ich auch . Für CC-Rennen und längere Touren habe ich schon mein Nerve XC, Dirt ist nicht so meins.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Dezember 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle mit einem Torque Trailflow, der Einsatzzweck wäre u.a. Touren in Mittelgebirgen, lokale FR/DH Abfahrten und Bikeparkbesuche.
> Ich bin 1,83m Groß eine SL von 87cm und ~80kg schwer. Meine bevorzugte Rahmengrösse wäre M, würdet ihr das auch so sehen?




also mit der größe hab ich mir auch viele viele gedanke ngemacht

bin 1,83, 83SL und eigentlich würd ich lieber L fahren, aber ich kann mich mit der optik des L rahmens nicht anfreunden, deshalb M

er ist halt relativ kurz(M), bzw für eine normale länge eben höher (L).

Tatsache ist aber, dass mir beim fahren das M super taugt. wünsche mir praktisch nicht mehr, nur theoretisch denk ich imr könnts länger sein.

M wird dir also sicher passen!


----------



## julius09 (23. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was war am alten kaputt?



Canyon hat ein haarriss an der oberen dämpferaufnahme festgestellt.


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Dezember 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Mit dem Torque TF machst du da alles richtig, habe selber das 2011er.
> Bei dem hab ich allerdings den Laufradsatz getauscht, der ist einfach zu schwer.


 
Welche Laufräder fährst du jetzt?


----------



## wartool (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn einer von Euch Interesse an einem 2011er Torque mit den folgenden Teilen hat... melden!

Torque 2011 black medium
Lyrik Uturn 170mm mit gelber und roter Feder
Rocco R UND ISX6 Dämpfer
Reverb
X9 vorne und hinten 22-36 auf 11-34 9fach - X7 Trigger
SLX Kurbel mit Alubash, sowie Sudpin 3 Pro
Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Stans Flow
Reifen Ardent 2.4
Avid Code 2011 mit HS1 Scheiben 200v und 180h - 200er Adapter für hinten dabei
Superforce Vorbau mit 60mm
Odi Griffe
Havoc Lenker

Zustand ist gebraucht aber technisch tiptop!


----------



## cliomare (27. Dezember 2011)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Welche Laufräder fährst du jetzt?



Na ja leider welche, die auch nicht soo viel leichter sind: DT Swiss 440 Nabe mit Mavic 729 Felgen.

Mittlerweile würde ich mich eher für Hope Pro II, CX Speichen und leichte Felgen entscheiden. Aber zum Umbauzeitpunkt war ich auf Grund einer Plattenserie etwas traumatisiert und wollte breitere, plattenresistentere Felgen.


----------



## Nukem49 (28. Dezember 2011)

ok, ich bin am hin und her überlegen ob ich mein trailflow verkaufen oder lieber etwas geld reinstecke und leichter bauen soll.

hat jemand erfahrungen mit einem monarch plus im torque?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (28. Dezember 2011)

ich glaube der passt nicht... den gibt es nicht in 240mm 
wie wäre es mit anderen laufrädern?
was passt dir nicht am torque?


----------



## Nukem49 (28. Dezember 2011)

nach laufrädern bin ich auch schon am gucken.

ich steh eigentlich total auf mein trailflow. habs mir anfang 2011 gekauft weil ich ein bike wollte mit dem ich touren fahren aber auch in bikepark gehen kann. werde mir jetzt anfang 2012 nen downhiller kaufen. also entweder verkaufe ich das torque und hol mir was im AM bereich oder ich baue es leichter. ich hab mehr bock auf leichter bauen, weil ich wie gesagt eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit bin.

laufräder würden dann auf jeden fall neue gekauft werden. da der dhx air 5.0 ja, wie man hört, auch nicht so dolle is wäre das vielleicht auch ne möglichkeit zur optimierung.


----------



## Arne (28. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Torque Rockzone. Ich will da eine 1fach Kettenführung montieren. Dazu habe ich die Kurbeln, den Umwerfer usw abgeschraubt und wollte jetzt meien Shaman Drake anschrauben. Was jedoch nicht geht, da sie an einer Stelle am Hinterbau aneckt, siehe Fotos. Ich kann sie also garnicht erst befestigen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage gibt es darfür Adapter (Spacer) oder wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/20962_0.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/frontalkw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/problemstelle.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/anecken.jpg/


mfg ak92


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du da nicht einfach 1-2 dünne Unterlegscheiben zwischen packen?
Das sollte genügend Platz für die Schwinge schaffen, damit diese nicht mehr anschlägt.
Musst dann nur schauen, dass die Kette anständig in der Führung läuft.


----------



## christophersch (28. Dezember 2011)

ich würde ehrlich gesagt einfach den kleinen Bereich abflexen. Nur musst du dann noch darauf achten, wie sich die Lücke beim einfedern des Hinterbaus verhält. Der Stabilität wird man dadurch sicherlich auch nicht so stark zusetzen...


----------



## Arne (28. Dezember 2011)

ja ich denke das mit dem abflexen werde ich machen die für die sache mit den unterlegscheiben bräuchte ich längere schrauben hatt auch schon dran gedacht iss nämlich ungefähr 1cm breit das teil wos net passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (28. Dezember 2011)

Mein Trailflow ist da und das Drift Hinterrad hat starkes Spiel trotz satt angezogener X-12 . So, daß es nachklappert oder scheppert, wenn man das Hinterrad in der Luft anschlägt.

Hoffe das wird getauscht und nicht bei SUn Ringle "reklamiert", was sicher 4-6 Wochen geht :kotz:

Da diese Woche eineige Torques in "M" ausgeliefert werden, würde mich mal interessieren, wer noch das Problem hat...


MfG,

Chris !


----------



## phi84 (28. Dezember 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage gibt es darfür Adapter (Spacer) oder wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?


Gibt es von Canyon nicht eine ISCG-Adapterplatte oder sowas?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (28. Dezember 2011)

phi84 schrieb:


> Gibt es von Canyon nicht eine ISCG-Adapterplatte oder sowas?



Ja gibt es, wird auch mitgliefert. Mit dieser Adapterplatte konnte ich die gleiche Kettenführung einfach montieren ohne Probleme.


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Dezember 2011)

n´abend / guten morgen 

hab mein torque einer frischzellenkur unterzogen, nun hat aber aus unerfindlichen gründen der evolver den geist aufgegeben -.- nachdem ich ihn wieder eingebaut hab, ging/geht er bei meinem setup total schwergängig und ich muss enorme kräfte aufwenden um ihn einzufedern.

habt ihr eine idee?

vielen dank!


----------



## rmfausi (30. Dezember 2011)

Was wurde denn grändert? Neue Schwingenlager? Gib mal paar Info's

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Dezember 2011)

*TAUSCHE:* *DT Swiss EX1750* gegen * Mavic  Crossmax SX (NEU gegen NEU)* idealerweise von einem Canyon Torque Alpinist 2012 ohne Schlauch, Reifen, Kassette und Bremsscheiben. Mein Rad sollte Mitte Januar da sein, mehr als eine Testrollrunde werden die Laufräder bei mir nicht sehen. Benötige Tubeless.

Falls jemand Interesse auf diesen Deal hat, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Dezember 2011)

japs,neue lager...dann noch ein paar neue parts neu gelackt (bilder folgen)


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach den Geo Daten und der Dämpfereinbaulänge von einem 2009er Torque FR.
Könnt Ihr mir da gerade mal aushelfen ?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach den Geo Daten und der Dämpfereinbaulänge von einem 2009er Torque FR.
> Könnt Ihr mir da gerade mal aushelfen ?



edit


----------



## LapierreFroggy (2. Januar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Wenn einer von Euch Interesse an einem 2011er Torque mit den folgenden Teilen hat... melden!
> 
> Torque 2011 black medium
> Lyrik Uturn 170mm mit gelber und roter Feder
> ...



Tach wartool!
Dumme frage aber verkaufst du auch einzelne Teile oder nur im Paket?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreFroggy (2. Januar 2012)

Tag Leute!

Kann mir irgendjemand einen Thread nennen, in dem man lesen kann, wo es in bestimmten Gebieten Strecken, Hometrails etc. gibt?
ich hab nämlich keinen gefunden.
Oder wist ihr wo man auf'm Feldberg schön radeln kann?

ich wünsche noch einen warmen Winter


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2012)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> Tag Leute!
> 
> Kann mir irgendjemand einen Thread nennen, in dem man lesen kann, wo es in bestimmten Gebieten Strecken, Hometrails etc. gibt?
> ich hab nämlich keinen gefunden.
> ...



Feldberg? Im Schwarzwald? Im Taunus?

Keiner verrät gerne Hometrails in Foren, ausser auf den üblichen GPS Seiten. 
GIDF.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (2. Januar 2012)

was meinst du mit GIDF.?


----------



## christophersch (2. Januar 2012)

http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. Januar 2012)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> n´abend / guten morgen
> 
> hab mein torque einer frischzellenkur unterzogen, nun hat aber aus unerfindlichen gründen der evolver den geist aufgegeben -.- nachdem ich ihn wieder eingebaut hab, ging/geht er bei meinem setup total schwergängig und ich muss enorme kräfte aufwenden um ihn einzufedern.
> 
> ...





RaceFace89 schrieb:


> japs,neue lager...dann noch ein paar neue parts neu gelackt (bilder folgen)



nicht alle auf einmal


----------



## pogorausch (2. Januar 2012)

hey leute bin neu hier im canyon forum....ich suche für 2012 ein super enduro und bin auf das neu 2012 torque rahmen gestoßen preis ist ja voll akzebtabel bin überwiegend im bikepark unterwegs fahr aber abundzu enduro touren und will auch dieses Jahr bei enduro rennen an start gehen...bei 1,80m tendier ich zu größe M.... 

was ist eure Meinung vom rahmen und was fahrt ihr mit ihm

mfg
fabi


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. Januar 2012)

fahre M bei genau den sachen die du genannt hast und bin 1,78m


----------



## dvd4two (2. Januar 2012)

moin  . . .  
verzeiht  mir bitte wenn ich falsch bin,  ich bin 
Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Canyon für mich, 
ich hab den thred ein bißchen überflogen und wollte 
jetzt nicht alle 100 Seiten lesen. 
also ich fahr gerne im Wald auch gerne schnell und durchs richtig grobe 
mit Sprünge ect. jetzt ist die etscheidung Fr oder Frx 
und welches Setup Paket ist empfehlenswert, 
ich bin 1,86 m groß und wieg 75 KG Auf der canyon Seite 
wird mir ein größe M vorgeschlagen, habt ihr Gute Erfahrung gemacht mit der 
vorgestellten größe 
Danke mfg


----------



## christophersch (2. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> moin  . . .
> verzeiht  mir bitte wenn ich falsch bin,  ich bin
> Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Canyon für mich,
> ich hab den thred ein bißchen überflogen und wollte
> ...



Servus.
Die "Fr" Reihe gibt es in der Form nicht mehr. Du hast die Wahl zwischen der Frx-Reihe (in welcher auch Freeride Modelle enthalten sind) und der "normalen" Torque-Reihe.
Beide Reihen sind eigentlich für deine Vorhaben geeignet. Jedoch würde ich dir aufgrund der Sprünge eher zu einem Freeride-Modell der Frx Reihe raten.
Ich selbst bin ca. 187 und bin jetzt 2 Jahre ein Frx der Rahmengröße "M" gefahren. Für nächstes Jahr habe ich mir aber ein "l" bestellt. Ist einfach etwas angenehmer auf Dauer. Wichtig hierbei ist aber vielmehr die Schrittlänge, als die Gesamtgröße.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (2. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Servus.
> Die "Fr" Reihe gibt es in der Form nicht mehr. Du hast die Wahl zwischen der Frx-Reihe (in welcher auch Freeride Modelle enthalten sind) und der "normalen" Torque-Reihe.
> Beide Reihen sind eigentlich für deine Vorhaben geeignet. Jedoch würde ich dir aufgrund der Sprünge eher zu einem Freeride-Modell der Frx Reihe raten.
> Ich selbst bin ca. 187 und bin jetzt 2 Jahre ein Frx der Rahmengröße "M" gefahren. Für nächstes Jahr habe ich mir aber ein "l" bestellt. Ist einfach etwas angenehmer auf Dauer. Wichtig hierbei ist aber vielmehr die Schrittlänge, als die Gesamtgröße.
> ...



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.,  hast Du die denn beeinträchtigt 
gefühlt oder war Das unangenehm in der größere M, und welches Setup 
bzw. federelemente kannst Du empfehlen


----------



## christophersch (2. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.,  hast Du die denn beeinträchtigt
> gefühlt oder war Das unangenehm in der größere M, und welches Setup
> bzw. federelemente kannst Du empfehlen



ne, beeinträchtigt eigentlich nicht. Ist auch alles eine Gewöhnungssache. Die BMXer kommen ja auch mit ihren Rädern klar...
Das Frx in "M" war schön wendig und sehr verspielt. Wenn ich genügend Geld hätte, würde ich es auch sehr gerne behalten.
Aber für nächste Saison möchte ich etwas mehr Rennen fahren und da geht längerer einfach Radstand besser.

Welches Model du konkret nehmen kannst bzw. bei deinen Vorlieben nehmen solltest hängt ganz von deinem Budget ab. Als Einsteiger ist das Playzone sicherlich ein guter Start. Wenn es ein bisschen nobler sein darf-> Dropzone oder Flashzone


----------



## dvd4two (4. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ne, beeinträchtigt eigentlich nicht. Ist auch alles eine Gewöhnungssache. Die BMXer kommen ja auch mit ihren Rädern klar...
> Das Frx in "M" war schön wendig und sehr verspielt. Wenn ich genügend Geld hätte, würde ich es auch sehr gerne behalten.
> Aber für nächste Saison möchte ich etwas mehr Rennen fahren und da geht längerer einfach Radstand besser.
> 
> Welches Model du konkret nehmen kannst bzw. bei deinen Vorlieben nehmen solltest hängt ganz von deinem Budget ab. Als Einsteiger ist das Playzone sicherlich ein guter Start. Wenn es ein bisschen nobler sein darf-> Dropzone oder Flashzone



also ich hab mal bei Canyon angerufen und der Verkäufer meinte L währe gut für mich 

er kannte sich aber nicht so mit dem FRX aus da er Rennräder fährt und er sagte das die M auch gut und handlicher für mich sei 

also ich bin 1,86 m und hab eine Schrittläge von 89,7 cm hat einer von euch noch erfahrung mit soetwas? 

was haltet ihr von dem Rockzone oder Speedzone ich kann mich nicht richtig endscheiden?


----------



## christophersch (4. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> also ich hab mal bei Canyon angerufen und der Verkäufer meinte L währe gut für mich
> 
> er kannte sich aber nicht so mit dem FRX aus da er Rennräder fährt und er sagte das die M auch gut und handlicher für mich sei
> 
> ...



naja, alles geschmackssache. Ich - persönlich - (!!!) halte nicht allzu viel vom Rockzone. Für mich ist es von allem ein wenig. Aber weder gut für bergauf, noch für Tour, noch für Bikepark, Downhill oder Tricks. Manch andere würden aber auch sagen, dass es von allem das ist, was man gerade braucht.

An deiner Stelle würde ich dann eher das Speedzone (Richtung DH) oder das Dropzone (Freeride) nehmen. Mit dem Dropzone kommt man sicherlich auch noch ganz gut den Berg rauf, da es recht leicht ist, und eine Große Kassette hat. Aber man muss halt nicht die nervige 2fach Ausführung fahren und überall Kompromisse eingehen.

Zur Größe kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass du mal eine Probefahrt machen solltest. Fahren kann man alles, nur ob man sich dann auch noch wohl darauf fühlt ist die Frage. Bergab, grobes Gelände -> L. Technisch, Tricks ->M


----------



## dvd4two (4. Januar 2012)

naja für Das dropZone 3000 Euro ist mal eine ansagen 
Das ist bißchen Viel für mein Budget,  was hältst Du von 
Torque FRX 9.0 SE 2009 model


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2012)

Ist halt das alte Modell und recht schwer und mit steilerem Lenkwinkel, aber Totem-theOne-Deetraks-Saint klingt doch gut...bergauf gehts damit aber recht schlecht, ausser man ist stark .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (4. Januar 2012)

ne würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Sind meist alle zusammengewürfelt und das Bild entspricht nicht der tatsächlichen Ausstattung. Dann lieber das hier: http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1001761

Oder halt das Playzone


----------



## Mithras (4. Januar 2012)

Servus,

hab mir gestern ein 2011 er Trailflow bei Canyon im Outlet ergattert und da das gute Stück bald kommt und ich noch ein paar Änderungen daran vor hab, mal ein paar Fragen an Euch.

Die HS-Kurbel ist mir zu wartungsintensiv und auch zu schwer, dass Torque soll für Touren und Park herhalten, weshalb ich an ne 2-fach Kurbel mit Kefü gedacht habe. Hat jemand nen Tip für Kefü+Kurbel?

Nen zweiten LRS mit ner leichteren Bereifung für Touren wollt ich mir auchnoch zulegen, grad is  Mavic Crossline für nen recht guten Preis zu bekommen, der sollte meines wissens nach ins Torque passen, 2.4" Fat Alberts drauf und fertig oder passt der nicht?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## _mike_ (4. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mavic Crossline[/URL] für nen recht guten Preis zu bekommen, der sollte meines wissens nach ins Torque passen, 2.4" Fat Alberts drauf und fertig oder passt der nicht?



Vorsicht, hinten brauchst du 142x12, so wie abgebildet passt der nicht ins Torque! Du sparst auch nur 300g zum verbauten, das wär mir zu wenig.....egal wie günstig er hergeht.

Ich gönn mir lieber nen Hope 2 Pro Evo mit ZTR Flow (~1750g) vom Laufradbauer, gibts aber auch als manschinell gefertigten und der wär mir am A++++ lieber als jeder Mavic!


----------



## jaamaa (4. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab mir gestern ein 2011 er Trailflow bei Canyon im Outlet ergattert und da das gute Stück bald kommt und ich noch ein paar Änderungen daran vor hab, mal ein paar Fragen an Euch.
> 
> ...



Hinten brauchst du aber 12x142! Und soviel an Gewicht sparst du ohne HS auch nicht. Rechne mal nach.

Edit: Ok, war zu langsam 
Was für LR hat das 11er Trailflow... die gleichen wie das 12er?


----------



## Mithras (4. Januar 2012)

Thx für die 12x142  stimmt die LRS mit hope II pro Evo + ZTR Flow sind nochmal um einiges leichter (1886g).. Jepp das 2011 er hat die gleichen blauen Sun Ringle Drift Laufräder, fa hatt ich mal im forum was um die 2225g (+/-) gelesen.. 

Die HS is mir in erster Linie auf Dauer zu warungsintensiv. Beim Gewicht hatt ich mit 2-fach Kurbe+Bashguard , Umwerfer (x9) und Kefü (Blackspire) hatt ich mal was um die 1200g über den Daumen gepeilt .. die 400g, die die Remotestütze die für Touren rein soll dann wieder braucht


----------



## jaamaa (4. Januar 2012)

Die Sun Ringle Drift wiegen ohne Band ca. 2195 g. Bei deinem Umbau kommt noch eine längere Kette und m.M.n auch ein längeres Schaltwerk dazu. Weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Short Cage geht.


----------



## Mithras (4. Januar 2012)

nee der short Cage geht nimmer, muss mindestens gegen ein medium getauscht werden ... Kette ebenso .. Evtl schau ich auch erstmal wie mir die HS auf Touren taugt ... allerdings sollte der Umbau durch den Erlös der HS größtenteils zu decken sein ... gibt ja im bikemarkt immer wieder gute Teile für gutes Geld ...


----------



## dvd4two (4. Januar 2012)

ist das playzone denn für den harten DH bereich geeignet? oder müsste man noch etwas verbessern...wenn ja was?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2012)

Zum DH fahren braucht man aber ein DH Bike, keinen FR. Sonst taugt das doch. Ist halt alles recht simpel gestrickt.

Einziger Schwachpunkt (je nach deinem Gewicht) sind die MTX 29 Felgen, die sind bald krumm. 
Aber da kannst du ja dann immer noch andere Felgen verbauen lassen (Supra D).


----------



## dvd4two (4. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zum DH fahren braucht man aber ein DH Bike, keinen FR. Sonst taugt das doch. Ist halt alles recht simpel gestrickt.
> 
> Einziger Schwachpunkt (je nach deinem Gewicht) sind die MTX 29 Felgen, die sind bald krumm.
> Aber da kannst du ja dann immer noch andere Felgen verbauen lassen (Supra D).


  ääääähh sorry meinte ja FR....man...ich komm voll durcheinander
danke für dein tipp, also nur die felgen ja? oder auch anderen lenker oder vorbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2012)

Also wenn du Erbsen zählen willst, das Bike hat eine Sch**Gabel (da ja nur R) und die Kurbel ist sackschwer und überhaupt alles viel zu billig da dran, muss man alles UNBEDINGT sofort tauschen. 

Das alte FRX ist besser ausgestattet. Ist halt alt. 
Ist halt alles teurer geworden.

Ist nur ein Fahrrad, kann man alles ab-und anschrauben - der Rahmen zählt zuerst.


----------



## dvd4two (5. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also wenn du Erbsen zählen willst, das Bike hat eine Sch**Gabel (da ja nur R) und die Kurbel ist sackschwer und überhaupt alles viel zu billig da dran, muss man alles UNBEDINGT sofort tauschen.
> 
> Das alte FRX ist besser ausgestattet. Ist halt alt.
> Ist halt alles teurer geworden.
> ...


welches alte FRX meinst du, , , , 2011?


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... und überhaupt alles viel zu billig da dran, muss man alles UNBEDINGT sofort tauschen.
> .



Ich kann nur hoffen, dass diese Aussage Ironie in Vollendung ist.
Bei der Kurbel gebe ich dir allerdings Recht. Die ist einfach nur schwer.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also wenn du Erbsen zählen willst, das Bike hat eine Sch**Gabel (da ja nur R) und die Kurbel ist sackschwer und überhaupt alles viel zu billig da dran, muss man alles UNBEDINGT sofort tauschen.
> 
> Das alte FRX ist besser ausgestattet. Ist halt alt.
> Ist halt alles teurer geworden.
> ...



Ob man es UNBEDINGT alles tauschen musst ist fraglich.... jedoch klar eine Van R ist einfach nicht so gut unterwegs wie eine RC2! Aber zum Anfangen reichts ja auch.

Und es wird einfach wie du auch geschrieben hast alles von jahr zu jahr teurer.... und das bei teilweise keinem update der austattung....

Da geb ich dir aber recht das der Rahmen zählt! den rest kann man ja dann nach lust und laune austauschen


----------



## dvd4two (5. Januar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Ob man es UNBEDINGT alles tauschen musst ist fraglich.... jedoch klar eine Van R ist einfach nicht so gut unterwegs wie eine RC2! Aber zum Anfangen reichts ja auch.
> 
> Und es wird einfach wie du auch geschrieben hast alles von jahr zu jahr teurer.... und das bei teilweise keinem update der austattung....
> 
> Da geb ich dir aber recht das degabelnen zählt! den rest kann man ja dann nach lust und laune austauschen


und worin liegt der unterschied zwischen den beiden gabeln


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2012)

RC2 hi lowspeed druckstufe + Zugstufe
R nur einfache Zugstufe, Druckstufe über Ölwechsel anpassbar

Da kannst du als Anfänger wenigstens nichts falsch machen 
(und ja ich meinte das ironisch mit dem alles austauschen, und ja das aus dem Outlet ist besser ausgestattet).


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bin bis jetzt eine Boxxer Race gefahren (also auch nur Zugstufe + Druckstufe--nix low/high etc) und die läuft wunderbar.
Bedeutet nicht, dass ne Gabel mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten auch direkt besser ist.
Zu viele Rädchen können auch schnell nach hinten losgehen und dann ist alles verstellt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Januar 2012)

Eine VAN RC2 arbeitet einfach die schläge viel sauberer weg als eine VAN R, also wenn man beide im vergleich fährt spürt man das natürlich sofort.

Und wie schon gesagt kannst du an der R eben nur den Rebound einstellen und eben die Federhärte durch den Tausch der Feder

Bei der RC2 eben Low und Hi Speed Druckstufe noch zusätzlich.

Aber die VAN R ist definitiv keine schlechte Gabel!


----------



## dvd4two (5. Januar 2012)

ich hab vielleicht noch eine alternative. . . . . trailflo 
was meint ihr?  geeignet für den freeride Bereich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2012)

Also fÃ¼r FR geht das natÃ¼rlich.
Die normalen Torques sind ja auch das Bindeglied zwischen dem Strive als light Fr/ Enduro und dem FRX als FR/DH Bike.
Aber die Geo ist halt auch eher darauf ausgelegt.
Also wenn du dazu tendieren solltest, mal mehr DH zu fahren, dann nimm lieber ein FRX.
Und wenn du keine DoppelbrÃ¼cke haben willst (Speedzone), dann kannst du die 600â¬ weniger zw. playzone und trailzone locker in andere Parts investieren.


----------



## dvd4two (5. Januar 2012)

ok leute danke für eure hammer Kaufberatung mein Entschluss 
viel auf das https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2580 
ist schon bestellt.....
jetzt nur noch waaaaarten ,,,,gähn,,,,


----------



## christophersch (5. Januar 2012)

sauber!


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> ok leute danke für eure hammer Kaufberatung mein Entschluss
> viel auf das https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2580
> ist schon bestellt.....
> jetzt nur noch waaaaarten ,,,,gähn,,,,



Gute Wahl


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. Januar 2012)

Boah, 14 Wochen auf das neue Rad warten... Ich bewundere Deine Geduld! Aber für´s Dropzone lohnt es sich sicherlich!


----------



## Mithras (6. Januar 2012)

14 Wochen .. oO .. aber immerhin schön zu Saisonbeginn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2012)

Saisonbeginn ist jetzt ^^. 

Aber sehr feine Ausstattung!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Saisonbeginn ist jetzt ^^.



Seh ich genauso, bei 11 Grad und Sonnenschein gibt es keinen Grund nicht von "Saison" zu sprechen!


----------



## Mithras (6. Januar 2012)

das stimmt, aber in Franken isses grad feucht und frisch ^^ außerdem muss ich noch 3 Wochen auf mein Trailflow warten


----------



## LapierreFroggy (7. Januar 2012)

Nach dem ersten nach-Winterlichem Ausritt kann ich nur sagen: wer das Wetter als Grund nimmt nicht radeln zu gehen, der hat keine bessere Ausrede oder is einfach nur zu faul. 
Um dem Thema R und RC2 noch etwas beizusteuern: Mit einer R Gabeln hat man klasse Einstellmöglichkeiten. Bei einer RC2 kann man dann einfach die Gabel noch individueller aber NICHT unbedingt besser einstellen. Meine Meinung.

Und hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich EINZELNE Handschuhe zu kaufen kriege?
Ich weiß das es sih dumm anhört......


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Januar 2012)

Hab seit Donnerstag auch mein Torque aus Koblenz bekommen.....


----------



## christophersch (7. Januar 2012)

...in dem Aufbau??!
gut schaut's aber allemal aus


----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2012)

@Nothing85
Sehr schönes Rad, gefällt mir gut.  Welches Torque ist/war das? Ist das aus 2011? Was wurde deinerseits geändert?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen ist vom Trailflow 2011 und geändert wurde nix. Ich hab mir das so zusammen gestellt bei Canyon.


----------



## LapierreFroggy (7. Januar 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist vom Trailflow 2011 und geändert wurde ich nix hab mir das so zusammen gestellt bei Canyon.



Wusste garnicht das man sich da was zusammenstellen kann....
Aber fetter Esel!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (7. Januar 2012)

.... naja bis auf den sattel und den roco dämpfer ist es ja auch fast gleich...

aber was man kann echt bei canyon was zusammenstellen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (7. Januar 2012)

Nein normal nicht, hier haben schon einige geschrieben die nur Gleinichkeiten tauschen wollten keine Chance gehabt, scheinen wohl noch  Restbestände zu sein


----------



## sundawn77 (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Dropzone mit anderem Dämpfer, Vorbau und Sattel. Denke auch, dass es sich um Restbestände handelt. Der Dämpfer könnte vom Playzone sein.


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Januar 2012)

Ja ist aus deren ihrer Restekiste zusammen gebaut aber halt alles neu Teile. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit hab wird getestet ob der Sattel bleibt oder nicht. Meine Kindshock kommt sicher auch dort wieder zum Einsatz obwohl sie farblich mal so garnicht reinpasst aber sie ist äußerst nützlichund erhöht den Spaßfaktor.


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...in dem Aufbau??!



Warum, wie meinst du das? Bzw. was hättest du anders gemacht?


----------



## smithi80 (8. Januar 2012)

was hättest den für eine Auswahl gehabt Dämpfer technisch?


----------



## christophersch (8. Januar 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Warum, wie meinst du das? Bzw. was hättest du anders gemacht?



ne, so meine ich das nicht. Hatte mich nur gewundert, dass das so zusammengestellt wurde.
Aber wurde ja schon geklärt.
Schönes Ding allemal!


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Januar 2012)

Auswahl technisch weiß ich grad nicht mehr jedenfalls war leider kein Coil Dämpfer dabei und sonst nur Fox, da bin ich aber kein Fan von. Fahr den Roco jetzt auch zum erstenmal und wenn er passt bleibt er ansonsten kommt dann doch was anderes...mal sehen.

@CHRISTOPHERSCH: Achso ok, hatte ich dann wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## dvd4two (9. Januar 2012)

bin Grad voll in einer Zwickmühle. . . . 
ich weiß nicht ob ich ein FRX dropzone nehmen soll 
oder doch Das trailflow. . . . wegen der beachtlichen Lieferzeit 
von dem drop mit 19 Wochen oder bei dem trailflow von nur 
6.  Kw keine Ahnung ob mir Das trailflow reicht da ich Ja freeride und 
auch ab und zu zur Arbeit radeln so 5-6 Km 
was meint ihr?


----------



## lnt (9. Januar 2012)

zur arbeit mit dem torque? hoffe du kannst es mit rein ins büro nehmen? 

ansonsten würde ich dir raten zu warten und das dropzone zu bestellen. meiner meinung nach ist das ein fast perfektes FR-bike. beim trailflow würde eventuell der spaß beim runterbrettern nicht ganz so ausfallen wie beim dropzone (vor allem wegen des dämpfers). aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es schwer sein muss, so lange warten zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (9. Januar 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ja ist aus deren ihrer Restekiste zusammen gebaut aber halt alles neu Teile. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit hab wird getestet ob der Sattel bleibt oder nicht. Meine Kindshock kommt sicher auch dort wieder zum Einsatz obwohl sie farblich mal so garnicht reinpasst aber sie ist äußerst nützlichund erhöht den Spaßfaktor.



Für die Kindshock gibts doch Farbkits, blau oder schwarz würde doch bei Dir gut passen!


----------



## dvd4two (9. Januar 2012)

lnt schrieb:


> zur arbeit mit dem torque? hoffe du kannst es mit rein ins büro nehmen?
> 
> ansonsten würde ich dir raten zu warten und das dropzone zu bestellen. meiner meinung nach ist das ein fast perfektes FR-bike. beim trailflow würde eventuell der spaß beim runterbrettern nicht ganz so ausfallen wie beim dropzone (vor allem wegen des dämpfers). aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es schwer sein muss, so lange warten zu müssen.



ja das mitreinnehmen ist kein thema mir geht es nur um die sitzposition und ob es die 5-6 Km fahbar ist....
und zum Hometrail sind es 10 Km ... 
und ja es ist sehr schwer so lange zu warten.....HHHHHmmmmm


----------



## lnt (9. Januar 2012)

6km zur arbeit oder 10km zum trail sind kein ding. am dropzone hast du ja ne große kassette (glaub 32 oder 34 zähne sogar). da kommt man auch steigungen gemütlich hoch. mein kumpel fährt auch immer 10km zum trail mit seinem torque frx (altes modell) mit 200mm federweg, 36er kettenblatt und dh-kassette. geht alles  ist auch gleichzeitig ne gute erwärmung.
also ich würde weiterhin sagen, warte lieber aufs dropzone. die wartezeit kann man ja nutzen um den hometrail auszubauen.


----------



## dvd4two (9. Januar 2012)

lnt schrieb:


> 6km zur arbeit oder 10km zum trail sind kein ding. am dropzone hast du ja ne große kassette (glaub 32 oder 34 zähne sogar). da kommt man auch steigungen gemütlich hoch. mein kumpel fährt auch immer 10km zum trail mit seinem torque frx (altes modell) mit 200mm federweg, 36er kettenblatt und dh-kassette. geht alles  ist auch gleichzeitig ne gute erwärmung.
> also ich würde weiterhin sagen, warte lieber aufs dropzone. die wartezeit kann man ja nutzen um den hometrail auszubauen.



oh man wie recht du hast  nachteil nur die laaange wartezeit.....
bis anfang mai........
nagut ich lass es mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Wartezeit, habe heute die Versandbenachrichtigung für das 2012er Vertride bekommen.
So was hab ich bei Canyon noch nie erlebt. Es kommt wirklich pünktlich.


----------



## Mithras (9. Januar 2012)

KW 04 für mein Trailflow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (9. Januar 2012)

ich versuchs nochmal hier:
Hab ein 2011er Dropzone und bin richtig zufrieden.
Aber irgendwas in mir sagt: Teste hinten einen Vivid Coil!
Was meint ihr: Lohnt sich es etwas anderes als den Vivid Air zu testen?


----------



## smithi80 (9. Januar 2012)

jepp würde ich schon sagen, finde das der vivid coil schon besser anspricht als der air habs vorallem auf schnellen passagen gemerkt, bergauf ist der air natürlich angenehmer


----------



## lnt (9. Januar 2012)

warum überlegst du einen coil dämpfer zu testen? ich fahre selber auch einen vivid air im 11er torque und bin sehr zufrieden. ansprechverhalten ist nur minimal schlechter als beim coil-dämpfer, federwegausnutzung ist bei mir auch super.
ich würde ja gerne mal einen cc double barrel testen, um zu sehen, wie sich extreme einstellungen auswirken und ob ein hochfeines tunen mir viel bringt. aber im großen und ganzen bin ich schon sehr zufrieden mit dem vivid air.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (9. Januar 2012)

CRxflo schrieb:


> ich versuchs nochmal hier:
> Hab ein 2011er Dropzone und bin richtig zufrieden.
> Aber irgendwas in mir sagt: Teste hinten einen Vivid Coil!
> Was meint ihr: Lohnt sich es etwas anderes als den Vivid Air zu testen?



Bist du denn mit dem Ansprechverhalten des Vivid Air unzufrieden?


----------



## FlorianDue (9. Januar 2012)

Ne, ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Ich hatte vorher ein Radon Slide ED mit Fox Federelementen. Kein Vergleich, das Torque kann alles besser.

Aber ich bin von der Totem sowas von begeistert, daß ich mir vorstellen könnte auch nen Coil Dämpfer zu testen.

Aber bergauf schlechter könnte ich in keinem Fall gebrauchen. Warum ist ein Coil Dämpfer bergauf schlechter?


----------



## lnt (9. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir den vivid air hauptsächlich geholt, damit ich meinen sag perfekt einstellen kann. vorher hatte ich einen dhx rc2 der auch super war, aber da lag ich genau zwischen zwei federn. somit hatte ich keine sehr gute federwegausnutzung. wenn man glück hat und eine feder passt oder wenn der geldbeutel für ne sonder-feder ausreicht ist man vielleicht ein klein wenig besser dran mit nem coil-dämpfer. aber wie schon gesagt, der vivid air ist beim ansprechverhalten fast gleichauf (finde ich).


----------



## Nukem49 (10. Januar 2012)

Welches Tuning wird denn für den Vivid Air empfohlen wenn man ihn ins Torque baut? High, mid oder low compression?


----------



## smithi80 (10. Januar 2012)

med


----------



## Nukem49 (10. Januar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> med


danke


----------



## christophersch (10. Januar 2012)

Mag41 hat mal beide Dämpfer im Vergleich getestet. Würde ich mir vor einem eventuellen Kauf mal anschauen. Sehr gelungen mMn. Zudem bekommst du den Test gratis. Einfach mal googlen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (10. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wartezeit, habe heute die Versandbenachrichtigung für das 2012er Vertride bekommen.
> So was hab ich bei Canyon noch nie erlebt. Es kommt wirklich pünktlich.


 
Das gibt es ja nicht... ich warte auch auf das Vertride - wann hattest Du bestellt?

Greetz


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Januar 2012)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere am Tag als die neue Page online ging.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Januar 2012)

Sie haben Post.

Das ist eine Sensation, ich kenne nicht viele die Ihr Rad zum versprochenen Liefertermin in den Händen hielten.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1041813


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (11. Januar 2012)

Schööööööööööön!


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2012)

Den Liefertermin hatte Canyon bei meinem Nerve XC und Roadlite immer gehalten.  Das Torque sieht wirklich gut aus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (11. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Sie haben Post.
> Das ist eine Sensation, ich kenne nicht viele die Ihr Rad zum versprochenen Liefertermin in den Händen hielten.



Sehr geiles Bike, viel Spaß damit ! Ich war auch einer der glücklichen bei denen der Liefertermin eingehalten wurde ;D


----------



## smithi80 (11. Januar 2012)

echt schönes Bike....


----------



## mok2905 (11. Januar 2012)

Sieht einfach megascharf aus, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## _mike_ (11. Januar 2012)

Freeman_182: Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (11. Januar 2012)

habt ihr einen tip für mich,? 
welche Pedale könnte ihr empfehlen


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Januar 2012)

DMR Vault


----------



## smithi80 (11. Januar 2012)

jepp und die gibts bei chainreaction am günstigsten


----------



## dvd4two (11. Januar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> DMR Vault


und wie ist der Grippe und die Haltbarkeit ?


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Januar 2012)

Best Flats ever ,  leicht, breit, super grip, geniale optik!

Werde andauernd drauf angesprochen was das für Teile sind.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Freeman_182: Was sagt die Waage?



hab keine Wage die präzise genug und für mehr als 5kg ist. Das Rad ist aber eh schon fast komplett zerlegt, dann folgen Zahlen.

btw. kann mir jemand sagen welcher Adapter am Alpinist am Hinterrad verbaut ist um von integrierten 180mm Scheibebremsaufnahme auf 200mm Scheibe aufzurüsten? Hotline sagte mir es ist ein 180 auf 200mm PM-PM Adapter der aber nicht für jede Bremse passt. Die Aussage war also nicht hilfreich.

Im Auge hab ich so was hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a32158/leichtbau-adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma90-f180p-p.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a51616/adapter-pm20-fuer-vr-180mm-hr-160-180-200mm.html

vielleicht passt auch so was... muss ich mal testen

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24624_Scheibenbremsadapter-Mono---Tech-V2-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die Blackspire Sub 4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit, schön flach, leicht, und ich find ein super Grip


----------



## smithi80 (11. Januar 2012)

stimme sundwan zu, super gripp, schön breite Oberfläche gerade für größere Schuhe wunderbar und bis jetzt halten sie auch noch einwandfrei


----------



## christophersch (11. Januar 2012)

bäääh, blos nicht die Hope Dinger. Nach einer Fahrt sind die gleich doppelt so schwer, da sich der Dreck in jeder Ausfräsung sammelt.

Hammer Bike!


----------



## smithi80 (11. Januar 2012)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist es einfach nur wichtig das du einen postmountadapter nimmst in dem fall 20mm


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Januar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> DMR Vault



+1!
Superschick, superbequem, in vielen Farben erhältlich.


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hab keine Wage die präzise genug und für mehr als 5kg ist. Das Rad ist aber eh schon fast komplett zerlegt, dann folgen Zahlen.
> 
> btw. kann mir jemand sagen welcher Adapter am Alpinist am Hinterrad verbaut ist um von integrierten 180mm Scheibebremsaufnahme auf 200mm Scheibe aufzurüsten? Hotline sagte mir es ist ein 180 auf 200mm PM-PM Adapter der aber nicht für jede Bremse passt. Die Aussage war also nicht hilfreich.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst den kleinen PM Adapter,
häufig fälschlich als 180er Adapter benannt. (Weil von einer 160er PM Aufnahme ausgegangen wird)

Es gibt eigentlich genau zwei Adapter für PM auf PM:
Bei Hope z.B.:
H ist für Scheibendurchmesser +20mm
C ist für Scheibendurchmesser +40mm
Wenn die Postmount Aufnahme schon für 180er Scheiben ausgelegt ist, dann brauchst du den H Adapter (für 203mm Scheiben) 		
D.h. der kleine Adapter gleicht 10mm aus (Radius der Disc!) der große 20mm.

Bei Bike-Components ist das der hier:
*HBMH:*
- Bremszange: Postmount PM 9.74
- Bremsaufnahme: Postmount Gabel
- Scheibengröße: 183mm

Also für Hope Bremsen der H-Adapter von Hope! Hatte nämlich vor kurzem das gleiche Problem am Torque 

P.S. Wenn es ne Hope Bremse wird nimm den Hope Adapter...die M4 z.B. ist sehr weit in der Mitte runter gezogen, so dass sie z.B. mit Avid Adaptern kollidiert


----------



## xander_v (11. Januar 2012)

hast wer interesse an eine canyon chainguide?
will mir eine enfachführung ans rad bauen.
zudem verkaufe ich auch noch ein blaues paar dmr vault pedale.

zum adapter, der original von canyon passt bei avid.
ich habe mir einen von magura gekauft der passt perfekt.
es ist der mit der nr 26 glaube.
passt bei meiner saint ohne nterlegscheiben oder ähnliches.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2012)

Also von den Blackspire kann ich nur abraten!! Hatte die auch an mein Vertride geschraubt und nach der 2. Fahrt -> Schrott. 

Hatte nur nen Stein leicht touchiert... Vielleicht wars pech, aber diese Pedal ist sicherlich nicht wie angegeben für DH / FR verwendbar...

Nimm lieber nen http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53216


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Januar 2012)

@Rad-ab: vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem "H" Hope Adapter. Bei mir kommt ne Hope Tech V2 ans Vertride wie auch an meine anderen Bikes. Somit könnte es sogar sein das ich noch einen liegen habe.


----------



## xander_v (11. Januar 2012)

werde mir die vault nochmal kaufen, aber in einer anderen farbe.
bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (11. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hast wer interesse an eine canyon chainguide?
> will mir eine enfachführung ans rad bauen.
> zudem verkaufe ich auch noch ein blaues paar dmr vault pedale.
> 
> ...



Ah gut zu wissen, beim Avid Adapter musst ich mit der Saint noch 2 Unterlegscheiben verbauen. Scheint aber auch so einwandfrei zu funktionieren.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Januar 2012)

Gewicht Torque Vertride Rahmengröße "L" 2012 im Lieferzustand mit
reichlich Fett 14.064g. Macht also 300g Abweichung zur Werksangabe
für Rahmengröße "M". Gewicht so wie es von Canyon kam also OHNE Pedale.

Die Wippe ist der größte Mist, wenn die mal ab muss dann gute Nacht.
Wie kann man nur so was konstruieren? Ich habs jetzt aufgegeben.
Zugverlegung für Hinten mit dem innen verlegten Schaltzug ist sicher
ne Herausforderung wenn man mal die Hülle wechseln muss. Ich wette
ohne Spezialwerkzeug ist das nicht machbar. Ich habs mich nach
eingehender Prüfung nicht getraut raus zu ziehen (auch nicht mit
angetapedem Band).


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Die Wippe ist der größte Mist, wenn die mal ab muss dann gute Nacht.
> Wie kann man nur so was konstruieren? Ich habs jetzt aufgegeben.


Wo ist das Problem? Ich hatte meine Wippe schon mehrfach ab. Ok, 2010er Torque aber die Wippe dürfte seit der Korrektur Mitte 2010 immer noch die Gleiche sein.
Um sie Auszubauen mußt Du sie aber auf jeden Fall in Ihre zwei Hälften zerlegen. Die beiden kleinen Inbus Schräubchen die sie zusammen halten können dabei ab Werk reltiv stark festgeknallt sein/Schraubensicherung tut ihr übriges....war bei mir jedenfalls so.
D.h. Guten Inbus Schlüssel nehmen und auf passen das man sie nicht rund dreht.



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Zugverlegung für Hinten mit dem innen verlegten Schaltzug ist sicher
> ne Herausforderung wenn man mal die Hülle wechseln muss. Ich wette
> ohne Spezialwerkzeug ist das nicht machbar. Ich habs mich nach
> eingehender Prüfung nicht getraut raus zu ziehen (auch nicht mit
> angetapedem Band).


Ich denke mal, dass der gute alte Staubsauger Trick auch dort funktionieren sollte:
Um nen Zugdraht verlegen zu köpnnen nimmt man nen dünnen leichten faden und saugt ihn mit nem kräftigen Staubsauger durch das Leerrohr.
In diesem Fall also der Rahmen. Danach bindet man dort den Zugdraht dran, falls der Faden nicht stabil genug ist nimmt man noch nen stabileren Faden als zwischen Lösung und zieht dann den Zugdraht.

Und solange noch was drin ist, kann man dies ja auch als Zugdraht für die neue Hülle verwenden! Oder Bowdenzug drin lassen und nur die Hülle rausziehen. Mit Hilfe des alten Bowdenzugs die neue Hülle durchschieben.


----------



## xander_v (12. Januar 2012)

Die hülle ist in einem rohr geführt.
alter zug raus neuer rein, schon zig mal ohne probleme gemacht.


----------



## dvd4two (12. Januar 2012)

was ist besser 170mm oder 180mm ferweg vorne, also ich
werde wenn ich mir ein Canyon zulegen und werde hauptsächlich im 
Wald rumeiern mit guten Absätzen so um die 1-1,50 m. . . . . 


in bikerparks werde ich mich nicht aufhalten da bei uns im Norden der sport noch 
nicht so vertreten ist . . . leider . . . . 


ich hab keine Ahnung ob Das trailflow dafür reicht oder ob ich lieber Das dropzone nehmen soll


----------



## _mike_ (12. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> was ist besser 170mm oder 180mm ferweg vorne, also ich
> werde wenn ich mir ein Canyon zulegen und werde hauptsächlich im
> Wald rumeiern mit guten Absätzen so um die 1-1,50 m. . . . .
> 
> ...



Ich denk dafür ist das Trailflow ideal und vom Federweg her absolut ausreichend.
Die Fox Gabel im trailfow ist von 180mm auf 170mm über spacer getravelt, und mit ein bisschen Gschickt kannst du die einfach entfernen und so auf die 180mm kommen.


----------



## lnt (12. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> was ist besser 170mm oder 180mm ferweg vorne, also ich
> werde wenn ich mir ein Canyon zulegen und werde hauptsächlich im
> Wald rumeiern mit guten Absätzen so um die 1-1,50 m. . . . .
> 
> ...



na wenn das so ist, dann sollte das trailflow doch die besser wahl sein, da stimm ich mike zu. wenn dir die fahrt zu bikeparks zu weit ist, lohnt es sich wohl doch nicht das dropzone zu bestellen.
ob das bike dann 170mm oder 180mm federweg vorn hat, wird man kaum merken. wird sich beides gut im torque machen.


----------



## dvd4two (12. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort. 
ich denke Das erleichtert meine Entscheidung . . . 
dann muss ich doch keine 19 kW warten Auf mein Bike 


Danke Jungs


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Gewicht Torque Vertride Rahmengröße "L" 2012 im Lieferzustand mit
> reichlich Fett 14.064g. Macht also 300g Abweichung zur Werksangabe
> für Rahmengröße "M"



Sehr interessant (in bezug auf den angeblich leichteren Rahmen 2012 im Vergleich zu 2011).

Mein Torque Alpinist 2011 in "L" wiegt mit Pedale 14.55kg

Zwar mit leichter RF SIXC-Kurbel (22 KB), Thomson Masterpiece aber den doch schwereren Syntace-Vector DH Alu-Lenker (785mm), Ergon AM-Griffen sowie Muddy Mary und Conti Baron Reifen (mit Schlauch).

Wenn dein Gewicht ohne Pedale mit FA entspricht, dann kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass der neue Rahmen 200-300g leichter ist als beim Vorjahres-Modell.

Mit neuen leichten Pedale, Sattel, ChainGuide-Führung und Tubeless könnte ich ohne Beschneidung der Bergab-Qualitäten die 14kg-Marke unterschreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Januar 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Ich hatte meine Wippe schon mehrfach ab. Ok, 2010er Torque aber die Wippe dürfte seit der Korrektur Mitte 2010 immer noch die Gleiche sein.
> Um sie Auszubauen mußt Du sie aber auf jeden Fall in Ihre zwei Hälften zerlegen. Die beiden kleinen Inbus Schräubchen die sie zusammen halten können dabei ab Werk reltiv stark festgeknallt sein/Schraubensicherung tut ihr übriges....war bei mir jedenfalls so.
> D.h. Guten Inbus Schlüssel nehmen und auf passen das man sie nicht rund dreht.
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei der Wippe ist, die Schrauben gehen zwar alle auf aber
die Dämpferschraube bekommt man nicht raus. Außerdem ist es mir nicht
gelungen die großen Wippenarme vom Rahmen zu lösen.

Das Thema mit den innenverlegten Zügen ist nicht das man nen Draht
oder Band mit nem Staubsauger durch bekommen könnte. Vielmehr ist es
unmöglich die Hülle des Zuges um so scharfe Ecken zu biegen. Die
Bohrung ist sehr klein, nur unwesentlich größer als die Hülle.

Keine Chance.


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Wippe ist, die Schrauben gehen zwar alle auf aber
> die Dämpferschraube bekommt man nicht raus. Außerdem ist es mir nicht
> gelungen die großen Wippenarme vom Rahmen zu lösen.


Alle Schrauben ab gehabt?
Also Sitzstrebe von der Wippe gelöst
Schrauben zwischen Wippe und Hauptrahmen (Hinter dem SAG Monitor verbirgt sich ide eigentliche Schraube) gelöst.
Naja und die Dämpferaufnahmenschraube (watt'n Wort ) komplett los drehen und dann von der Muttern Seite mit nem passenden Inbus rausdrücken, die kann schon recht straff drin stecken.

Ansonsten noch der Hinweis auf das PDF mit der Explosionszeichnung in diesem Thread, da siehst Du gut wie es aufgebaut ist und was Du alles lösen mußt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465593
Oups, sehe grad, mußte derjenige der sie reingestellt hat wohl raus nehmen. Gibt es also nur noch per PN.




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Das Thema mit den innenverlegten Zügen ist nicht das man nen Draht
> oder Band mit nem Staubsauger durch bekommen könnte. Vielmehr ist es
> unmöglich die Hülle des Zuges um so scharfe Ecken zu biegen. Die
> Bohrung ist sehr klein, nur unwesentlich größer als die Hülle.
> ...


Zur Zughülle kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen weil ich mir das bisher nicht im Detail angeschaut habe.


----------



## xander_v (12. Januar 2012)

also in der sitzstrebe ist ein rörchen eingebaut, es gibt nur einen ausgang.
der zug kann also nur zu dem loch rauskommen und nirgends in der sitzstrebe verschwinden.
geht ganz einfach, am anderen ende den zug nur mit einem kleinen schraubendreher anheben und vorne drücken.
mehr nicht.
canyon hat 4mm shimano-züge, ich habe sogar schon 5mm züge ohne probleme durchbekommen.
also keinen bammel.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Januar 2012)

Moin,
mein Trailflow brachte es frisch aus dem Karton auf unglaubliche 15,610 kg  (Gr.L). Mit den Nukeproof Pedalen (440g) waren es dann 16,050 kg . Das ist doch deutlich mehr, als ich erwartet habe.
Da ich die blauen Laufräder wegen der Farbe eh auswechseln wollte, mussten es nun auch leichtere sein. Jetzt wiegt es mit Pedale 15,550 kg.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Variostütze und evt. ein anderer Vorbau.

Sehr angenehm überrascht bin ich über die doch tourentaugliche Sitzposition, nicht so hecklastig wie ich erwartet habe. Das sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus... 












@Freeman_1982
Warum zerlegst du dein neues Bike eigentlich?


----------



## dvd4two (12. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Trailflow brachte es frisch aus dem Karton auf unglaubliche 15,610 kg  (Gr.L). Mit den Nukeproof Pedalen (440g) waren es dann 16,050 kg . Das ist doch deutlich mehr, als ich erwartet habe.
> Da ich die blauen Laufräder wegen der Farbe eh auswechseln wollte, mussten es nun auch leichtere sein. Jetzt wiegt es mit Pedale 15,550 kg.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Variostütze und evt. ein anderer Vorbau.
> ...


sehr schönes Bike was sind das für felgen die du drauf hast ?


----------



## T!ll (12. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Variostütze und evt. ein anderer Vorbau.



Glückwunsch, schickes Teil 

was ist das denn für ein Vorbau? sieht so lang aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (12. Januar 2012)

Dieses schwarz/blau ist einfach spitze.


----------



## dvd4two (12. Januar 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, schickes Teil
> 
> was ist das denn für ein Vorbau? sieht so lang aus



der bei der lieferung dabei war denke ich mal
Crankbrothers Iodine 2


----------



## Mithras (12. Januar 2012)

Meins steht bei der Post, ich hol es morgen ab .. andere Laufräder/Bremse stehen schon im Keller


----------



## dvd4two (12. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Meins steht bei der Post, ich hol es morgen ab .. andere Laufräder/Bremse stehen schon im Keller



was hast du für laufräder und bremsen?


----------



## jaamaa (12. Januar 2012)

LR sind von einem Specialized (Royal Traverse 28mm Felge), Bremse Elixir7  und der Vorbau ist der originale Crankbrothers Iodine / 80mm. Der ist mir rein optisch schon viel zu lang und zu blau, will aber erst ausgiebig fahren, bevor ich auf einen Kürzeren wechsle.

@T!ll 
Sag mal...darfst du hier noch mitlesen?  Nein, kleiner Scherz


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Januar 2012)

@jaamaa: Teile tauschen... andere Bremsanlage, anderer Lenker, Variostütze. Folgen werden noch die Laufräder in der Hoffnung nochmal 300g an Schläuchen einzusparen.


----------



## morch84 (12. Januar 2012)

Was für schläuche verbaut eigentlich canyon am torque?


----------



## T!ll (12. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @T!ll
> Sag mal...darfst du hier noch mitlesen?





aber ein Canyon hab ich ja noch


----------



## Mithras (12. Januar 2012)

Mavic Crossline mit Adaptern fÃ¼r 142mm und Fat Albers drauf. Zum Touren fahren, zwar nich so leicht wie Hope Nabe+ Flow aber mit 180â¬ sehr gÃ¼nstig. Bremsen, Avid Code 2011 (Elixir R is mir im Park zu schwach)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Januar 2012)

@morch84: ziemlich sicher eine leichte Version von Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. Januar 2012)

Die verbauten Schläuche wiegen 195g, sind also ganz normale von Schwalbe oder Conti. Die Light wiegen ja 130g.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Januar 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, schickes Teil
> 
> was ist das denn für ein Vorbau? sieht so lang aus



das sind crank brothers vorbauten bei den 2012ern und das problem ist die gibts als kleinste meines wissens nach nur mit 65mm.... und das ist finde ich für ein trailflow viel zu lang!

hab bei meinem damals einen easton haven mit 50mm geliefert bekommen der ist schön


----------



## morch84 (12. Januar 2012)

Danke euch versuche die letzten gramm aus dem trailflow rauszuholen wenn es den endlich mal kommt..... Hat jemand mal die Bereifung gewogen hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher welcher Ardrent das is gibt tausen varianten


----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Januar 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Danke euch versuche die letzten gramm aus dem trailflow rauszuholen wenn es den endlich mal kommt..... Hat jemand mal die Bereifung gewogen hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher welcher Ardrent das is gibt tausen varianten



bevor ich bei meinem outlet alpinist zugeschlagen haben hab ich mir allerlei vom trailflow durchgerechnet!

am besten du machst folgendes:

1. Hammerschmdit raus! --> ca. 400-450 gramm ersparnis

2. Andere Felgen --> Z.b gegen Hope Pro 2 mit DT Swis EX 500, die kommen auch ca. 1850g. (je nach speichen), gegen ca.2350 = ca 500 gramm ersparnis

3. Lenker, bzw. Sattelstütze gegen z.b carbon da kannst a nochmals 200 gramm locker machen.

Reifen würde ich im Prinzip lassen. 

Aber wie gesagt die zwei hauptsachen sind die Hammerschmidt und die Felgen, da kannst mal ca 1 kg vernichten. Und das ist ja dann statt angeblichen "15,1kg" ca "14,1" und das ist ja mal nicht schlecht!

Wegen den Ardent und den Minion,

sind beide ganz normale in der Exo Mischung ergo 60a und Single Compound. Da kannst nur so abspecken sofern du z.b gegen Minion F/R Single Comp. 60a in 2.35 machst die kommen auf ca. 1400g. statt ca.1600-1700g.


----------



## Mithras (12. Januar 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Danke euch versuche die letzten gramm aus dem trailflow rauszuholen wenn es den endlich mal kommt..... Hat jemand mal die Bereifung gewogen hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher welcher Ardrent das is gibt tausen varianten




im Idealfall hat der Ardent 800g -- schwerere gibts auch noch ... das 2012er müsst den Exo haben....

Ich hab mir gedacht, wenn das Trailflow schon 1,5Kg schwerer sein wird als mein Slide ... nehm ich halt mal 9Kg ab  .. die merk ich sicherlich ganz gut *g*

das TF bekommt bei mir folgende Pedale  Nukeproof Electron  .. wiegen auch nur an die 400g .. bin gespannt wie die halten ...


----------



## morch84 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe es ist der schwere mit dem was ich vor hatte auf fat albert umzusteigen macht allein um 700 gramm beachtlich wie ich finde... Abnehmen geht immer klar aber so auf ca 14,5 inklusive nukeproof neutron wollte ich schon kommen mit Hammerschmidt die kriegt bei mir erst mal Probezeit obwohl ich dann fast bei 14 kg wäre wenn sie gehen muss

Mist sind beides doch die leichten Reifen das Canyon es nicht hinbekommt die genaue Bezeichnungen aufzulisten....Egal also doch abnehmen


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> im Idealfall hat der Ardent 800g -- schwerere gibts auch noch ... das 2012er müsst den Exo haben....



Laut Homepage ist verbaut
- Maxxis Minion DHF [60a] 2,5'' - der wiegt 1180g
- Ardent DHR [60a] 2,4'' - bring 1170 auf die Waage

Somit lassen sich beim Wechsel auf Fat Albert (als Tourenbereifung) mal schnell 750g einsparen.....

Die Sun Ringle Drift mit MTX 29 haben auf dem Papier 2350g, kommen aber in der Praxis wohl auf 2200g! Aber selbst dann spar ich noch mal >400g zu meinem Hope Pro /ZTR LRS.

Somit denke ich liegt das größe Tuningspotenzial bei den Laufrädern.
HS ist jedes Gramm wert - für mich jedenfalls passt Sie ideal an dieses Bike!


----------



## jaamaa (13. Januar 2012)

Bei den Reifen kannst du nicht viel an Gewicht sparen. Der Minion wiegt 795g und der Ardent 815g. Bei den LR schafft man auch keine 500g, die SunRingle wiegen nicht 2350g sondern 'nur' 2232g. Und die Hammerschidt.... die bleibt


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der Minion wiegt 795g und der Ardent 815g. Be



Jetzt ehrlich - selbst gewogen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Jetzt ehrlich - selbst gewogen??



Ja, mit der Küchenwaage und einer Hängewaage. Sollte also stimmen.


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

Das finde ich schon sehr strange - die Laufräder so viel leichter und trotzdem das Bike (zumindest in L) so viel schwerer als angegeben :-(


----------



## christophersch (13. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das finde ich schon sehr strange - die Laufräder so viel leichter und trotzdem das Bike (zumindest in L) so viel schwerer als angegeben :-(



In diesem Falle würde ich aber nicht Canyon die Schuld geben. Jeder Hersteller tut da sein übriges.
Und da die Rahmen in "M" gewogen werden und es sich hierbei um ein "L" handelt finde ich den gemessenen Wert sogar noch ziemlich gut.


----------



## dvd4two (13. Januar 2012)

kennt die jemand, *NC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro Pedalen*
sind die gut?


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

Fahr ich seit langen und kann nur sagen - da gibts besseres was den Grip angeht. Aber gibts eigene Threads - Sufu hilft!

An das neue Tourque meiner Holden mach ich die Superstar Ultra Mags ran und schraub die Pins vom Syntace Meathook rein - die Pins sind echt nicht zu toppen!


----------



## Xplosion51 (14. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Fahr ich seit langen und kann nur sagen - da gibts besseres was den Grip angeht. Aber gibts eigene Threads - Sufu hilft!
> 
> An das neue Tourque meiner Holden mach ich die Superstar Ultra Mags ran und schraub die Pins vom Syntace Meathook rein - die Pins sind echt nicht zu toppen!



Syncros..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (15. Januar 2012)

Letztes Foto von meinem Torque ..


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2012)

letztes Foto bevor was... ?


----------



## han-sch (15. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt


----------



## Barney_1 (15. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> kennt die jemand, *NC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro Pedalen*
> sind die gut?



Ich fahre die seit ca. einem Jahr, sind etwas klein, gehen aber noch so gerade. Grip ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr gut, um den Fuß leicht zu verschieben muss mann ihn schon leicht anheben sons steht man darauf wie angenagelt.
das schlechteste daran finde ich aber das ich derben Zahnausfall an den Teilen habe, mir fehlen insgesamt mitlerweile schon mindestens 8-9 Pins. das Material ist ander Stelle mit den Gewinden für die Pins meiner Meinung nach zu dünn, sie sind samt Gewinde einfach rausgebrochen.
Würde sie mir deshalb nicht nocheinmal kaufen...
Barney_1


----------



## xander_v (15. Januar 2012)

Warum der verkauf?


----------



## han-sch (15. Januar 2012)

Ich will was anderes und zwei DH/FR'er geht einfach nich ..


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2012)

Umbauten


 790er Lenker
 Hope Tech V2 mit 203er Scheiben (hinten H-Adapter verkehrt herum + Unterlegscheibe)
 Rock Shox Reverb 420er


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Umbauten
> 
> 
> 790er Lenker
> ...



Schönes Rad! 
Was wiegt es so wies da steht??

Ich weiß auch nicht irgendwie find ich des gold am Kashimadämpfer zuviel von Fox. Nur der Kolben hätte doch gereicht...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2012)

Gewicht folgt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1044401
> 
> Umbauten
> 
> ...


Mit der Bremse wirst du viel Spaß haben 

Optisch find ich das Rad klasse, bis auf die Pedalfarbe, Kashima und die Felgenaufkleber (mMn einfach too much).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Januar 2012)

richtig, deswegen fahr ich die Bremse auch an allen 3 Rädern.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Januar 2012)

@ freeman_1982

Cool Cool 

trotzdem KÜRZERER VORBAUUUUU


----------



## ProjektT (16. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Umbauten
> 
> 
> 790er Lenker
> ...


 
Traumrad!!!  - Dein Gewicht vom Rad würde mich auch interessieren. Hast Du es auch "out-of-the-box" gewogen? - Ist das "M" oder "L"?

Ich liege mit der Kindshock i950 Remote und DMR Vault bei 14,7 kg - ootb bei 13,8 kg - Größe "M"...

Hier ist das Schwesterlein - oder Bruder - wie auch immer


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Januar 2012)

out of the box waren es 14,064kg wenn ich mir recht entsinne. Steht aber weiter oben irgendwo.

Bei mir ist der Carbonlenker raus macht 100g, M-L macht etwa 300g, Bremse etwa 400g, Stütze 300g, Pedale dürften meine 100g schwerer sein. also iwas über 15kg. Ich werds nachreichen.


Edit sagt: 15,282kg so wie es auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen ist. Wie gesagt erhoffe ich mir durch Mavic Crossmax SX statt der EX 1750 nochmal gute 300g durch das einsparen der Schläuche.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Edit sagt: 15,282kg so wie es auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen ist. Wie gesagt erhoffe ich mir durch Mavic Crossmax SX statt der EX 1750 nochmal gute 300g durch das einsparen der Schläuche.



das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz... beide sind doch tubeless fähig? zumindest mit milch, oder ist der crossmax komplett tubless fähig also nur reifen?


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Januar 2012)

@freeman

welchen Adapter hast du für die Hope hinten gekauft?
Habe eine Tech M4 und mir ein FRX bestellt und brauche nun einen anderen Adapter.
Ist das der post to post 203mm?
Also der, der eigentlich für vorne ist?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13729

Danke


----------



## xander_v (17. Januar 2012)

Glaube das hatte hier wer zwei oder drei seiten vorher geschrieben


----------



## Rad-ab (17. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @freeman
> 
> welchen Adapter hast du für die Hope hinten gekauft?
> Habe eine Tech M4 und mir ein FRX bestellt und brauche nun einen anderen Adapter.
> ...



Wenn das FRX genauso wie das "normale" Torque eine PM Aufnahme für 180er Discs hat. D.h. Bremsen mit 180er Disc brauchen gar keinen Adapter, dann brauchst Du den kleinen Hope Adapter "H".
Der große Adapter "C" ist für PM-Aufnahmen die ohne Adapter für 160er Discs ausgelegt sind.
Also:
C-Adapter 40mm größere Disc wie ohne Adapter.
H-Adapter 20mm größere Disc wie ohne Adapter.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Januar 2012)

also diesen!?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13728
Auf dem Foto vom FRX kann man erkennen, dass ein Adapter an der Elixir 7 dran ist für die 203er Scheibe am HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (17. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> also diesen!?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13728
> Auf dem Foto vom FRX kann man erkennen, dass ein Adapter an der Elixir 7 dran ist für die 203er Scheibe am HR.


Japp, das müßte der H-Adapter sein, auch wenn es bei Chainreaction nicht bei steht:
Ansonsten hier hast Du eine Übersicht über alle Adapter von Hope:
http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/HOPESTEPUPMOUNTS.pdf
Da sieht man auch, dass es nur zwei PM nach PM Adapter gibt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @freeman
> 
> welchen Adapter hast du für die Hope hinten gekauft?
> Habe eine Tech M4 und mir ein FRX bestellt und brauche nun einen anderen Adapter.
> ...



Du brauchst den Hope H Adapter, den musst du aber falsch herum montieren und 2x 1mm Unterlegscheibe. Dann gehts so halbwegs.

Der Hope C Adapter für VR passt definitiv NICHT.


----------



## xander_v (17. Januar 2012)

Warum probiert ihr es nicht kit dem adapter 26 von magura?
der ist genau dafür hat bei meiner saint auch.ohne probpeme gepasst.
gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> richtig, deswegen fahr ich die Bremse auch an allen 3 Rädern.


 Seit der Misere mit meiner The One bin ich auch wieder komplett auf Hope unterwegs (alte Mono M4 mit Carbon Hebeln am Hardtail) 




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ... Bremse etwa 400g ...


Na da ist meine Bilanz etwas besser ausgefallen... 2009er The One vs. Tech V2 mit Kunststoffleitungen (100g leichter als Stahlflex), normalen Floatings (nicht vented) und ein paar Titan- und Alu-Schrauben machte bei mir ziemlich genau +120g 




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt erhoffe ich mir durch Mavic Crossmax SX statt der EX 1750 nochmal gute 300g durch das einsparen der Schläuche.


Bist du dir bei der Wahl sicher...? Da dürfte es doch gleichwertiges oder gar besseres günstiger geben?


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Hope H Adapter, den musst du aber falsch herum montieren und 2x 1mm Unterlegscheibe. Dann gehts so halbwegs.
> 
> Der Hope C Adapter für VR passt definitiv NICHT.



Das ist ja totaler Schrott.
Wieso passt der Adapter denn nicht richtig?
Was meinst du mit halbwegs?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Januar 2012)

@dia-mandt: für die Konstruktion kann ich nix. Ich hab 6 Adapter liegen, nur der H-Adapter hat wie gesagt falsch herum gepasst. Mit kleinen Anpassungen durch 2 Unterlegscheiben. Kann mal nen Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (17. Januar 2012)

Meinte ja auch nicht dich damit!
Finde es eher seltsam, dass hope einen adapter baut der nicht richtig passt.
Oder canyon macht da was falsch. Egal wer es auch von beiden ist.
Es nervt, wenn man ein teures produkt kauft und es dann niht zu 100% passt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Januar 2012)

den 180mm Standardpostmount gibts noch nicht lange. Dafür bekommt man somit (noch) nicht viele Bremsen die genau passen. Adapter auf den alten imperialen Standard z.B. 203mm schon erst recht nicht.


----------



## Rad-ab (17. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Hope H Adapter, den musst du aber falsch herum montieren und 2x 1mm Unterlegscheibe. Dann gehts so halbwegs.
> 
> Der Hope C Adapter für VR passt definitiv NICHT.



Also ich kann nur für das normale Torque (2010er Rahmen, aber der ist bis dato ja gleich geblieben) sprechen:
Da passt der H-Adapter ohne jegliche Verrenkungen mit einer Hope M4 und 203mm Floating Discs von Hope.

Mit anderen Adaptern muss man schauen, der M4-Sattel (und afaik die anderen Hope Brems-Sättel auch) sind in der Mitte recht weit runtergezogen, so dass wenn der Adapter diesen Platz nicht bietet 
es kollidiert.


----------



## Rad-ab (17. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> den 180mm Standardpostmount gibts noch nicht lange. Dafür bekommt man somit (noch) nicht viele Bremsen die genau passen. Adapter auf den alten imperialen Standard z.B. 203mm schon erst recht nicht.


Bei Postmount brauchst Du bis 200er Scheiben nur zwei Adapter (für Radius+10mm und Radius+20mm) und deckst damit alles ab.
Das ist ja das Schöne!


----------



## joeoel (17. Januar 2012)

hey servus

kann mir jemand sagen aus was für einem bj der rahmen stammt?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1045284


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Januar 2012)

joeoel schrieb:


> hey servus
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen aus was für einem bj der rahmen stammt?
> 
> ...



Müsste ein 2010er FRX sein.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Januar 2012)

könnte auch 2009 sein.



Zum Thema 203er Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad und Rahmeninterner 180er Postmount.

Gelöst mit H-Adapter falsch herum + 2x eine 1mm dicke Unterlegscheibe zw. Adapter und Bremssattel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Finde es eher seltsam, dass hope einen adapter baut der nicht richtig passt.
> Oder canyon macht da was falsch. Egal wer es auch von beiden ist.
> Es nervt, wenn man ein teures produkt kauft und es dann niht zu 100% passt.


PM Rear 180 ist völlig neu, ich würde das (noch) nicht mal "Standard" nennen...! Da ist es absolut kein Wunder, dass es da nix passendes gibt. Ich finde das eh völlig schwachsinnig... warum nicht einfach weiterhin mit einem 160er Standard und Adaptern arbeiten? Dann geht und passt ALLES und keiner muss sich ärgern. Nachteile hats ja eigentlich auch keine. Dieses zwanghafte Neu-"Entwickeln" ist sowas von für den Arsch 


Ich kopiere dann man noch unnötiges Getexte aus der Galerie hierher:



T!ll schrieb:


> Die Laufräder können halt nicht viel außer gut aussehen, da gibt es für gleiches oder sogar weniger Geld leichteres und stabileres.
> Schau dir zB mal die Hope/Flow Laufradsätze an, oder den Enduro-Satz von FunWorks.


Da ich die CB Laufräder grottenhässlich finde, muss ich sagen, die können gar nix! Sind nur schweineteuer und dabei nichtmal besonders leicht oder stabil. Und hab mit so einem LRS mal irgendwo unterwegs einen Schaden - du ärgerst dich grün und blau...




jaamaa schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Kriterien die du an dein Bike stellst so anschaue (_Kein Park! Hauptsächlich local Trails. Auch mal verblocktes Gelände,  Treppenstufen, mal ein Drop von einem Felsvorsprung, etc. und  gelegentlich ne Tour mit ein paar Anstiegen_) würde ich dir ein Torque, in deinem fall das Trailflow, empfehlen._ E_igentlich sollte sogar ein Strive dafür reichen.
> Jedoch immer alles im Vorfeld schlecht zu reden, bringt dich auch nicht weiter. Kauf dir ein Torque und fahr es. Wenn dich dann was stört, kannst du es immer noch ändern. Machen andere ja auch so


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, das FRX ist mMn zu hoch gegriffen, wenn ich das so lese. Viele Leute kaufen sich viel zu leicht(sinnig) ein zu dickes Bike, das mit den "Reserven" ist irgendwann auch mal maßlos übertrieben. Selbst mit dem Trailflow kann man lässig auch mal durch den Park scheppern und für Local Trails und auch mal was verblocktes ist das gerade richtig.




21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Sache mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen! Das Trailflow ist schon geil. Nur mit der Hammerschmidt bin ich nicht d'accord. Oder kann jemand hier aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten das man mit der HS auch super mal ne Tour von 30 km drehen kann. Dann ändere ich meine Meinung gerne!


Natürlich kann man damit auch Touren fahren, wieso auch nicht?  Ist halt unnötig schwer, aber funktionieren tut sie ja i. d. R. astrein. Fahr das Teil mal irgendwo probe, vielleicht findest du sie ja sogar total toll...!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> PM Rear 180 ist völlig neu, ich würde das (noch) nicht mal "Standard" nennen...! Da ist es absolut kein Wunder, dass es da nix passendes gibt. Ich finde das eh völlig schwachsinnig... warum nicht einfach weiterhin mit einem 160er Standard und Adaptern arbeiten? Dann geht und passt ALLES und keiner muss sich ärgern. Nachteile hats ja eigentlich auch keine. Dieses zwanghafte Neu-"Entwickeln" ist sowas von für den Arsch



seh ich auch so. Brauchen tut das niemand. Letztendlich muss auch am Rahmen Material
vorgesehen werden um den Abstand zum Bremssattel zu überbrücken. Wegen 10g ist
das so was von fürn A*****. 

Mit oben gezeigter Lösung funzt es aber sauber. Die Pads liegen für meinen Geschmack
ausreichend präzise an.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

Da es bei der Sache für mich um mein Torque geht, poste ich das auch mal hier, falls jemand Interesse hat...

*1 Kettenblatt am tourentauglichen MTB*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da es bei der Sache für mich um mein Torque geht, poste ich das auch mal hier, falls jemand Interesse hat...
> 
> *1 Kettenblatt am tourentauglichen MTB*



Du bist ja echt eine fleißige Biene. Aber es ist (bzw. war) fast 4h. Geh mal schlafen..


----------



## joeoel (19. Januar 2012)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Müsste ein 2010er FRX sein.



bei wieviel mm liegt da die max. einbaulänge für den dämpfer?


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2012)

joeoel schrieb:


> bei wieviel mm liegt da die max. einbaulänge für den dämpfer?



222/70mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt eine fleißige Biene. Aber es ist (bzw. war) fast 4h. Geh mal schlafen..


Das ist nett ausgedrückt, ein Kumpel hat mich letztens "Teile-Fitf*cker" genannt 
Letzte Nacht war ich auch erst um 5 im Bett, ist einfach mein Bio-Rhytmus  Als Student kann man sich das zum Glück teilweise recht frei organisieren, wann man etwas arbeitet. Aber diesmal wars zugegebenermaßen weil ich so lange weg war


----------



## jaamaa (21. Januar 2012)

Da anscheinend viele Bedenken bzgl. der Tourentauglichkeit des Torque's  haben und ich schon mehrere PN's mit Fragen dazu bekommen habe, möchte  ich hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke von dem Bike mitteilen.

Umgestiegen  bin ich von einem Nerve AM. Super Teil, eigentlich perfekt und  normalerweise ausreichend. Ich wollte aber etwas Stabileres und was für  mich nach dem letzten Aufenthalt im Ösiland sehr wichtig war, einen  flacheren Lenkwinkel. Damit fällt man dann auch nicht so schnell vorn  über . Mehr Federweg sollte es natürlich auch haben  (Federweg ist durch  nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Federweg), jedoch wären für  meine Ansprüche 160mm auch ausreichend gewesen.

Normalerweise wäre das Strive das ideale Bike gewesen. Trotzdem habe  ich mich aus optischen Gründen (die Rahmenform und Dämpferanlenkung  gefällt mir beim Torque einfach besser) und wegen der nicht unerheblich  längeren Lieferzeit des Strives für das Torque Trailflow entschieden. In  Kauf nehmen musste ich dafür natürlich das höhere Gewicht und die  angebliche schlechtere Tourentauglichkeit. 
Da ich fast ein halbes Jahr  ohne Bike war (außer mein altes HT), hatte ich in dieser langen Zeit des  Wartens immer wieder Bedenken, ob ein Torque nicht doch 'to much' sein  wird. Nach meinen ersten Fahrten denke ich aber, dass es auf jeden Fall  die richtige Wahl war.

Einsatzgebiet ist bei mir hauptsächlich auf den Trails, Trails und  Trails, flowig, stark verwurzelt oder steinig. Je technischer und  steiler, umso höher der Fun. Außerdem geht es es auch mal hin und wieder in den Park  und in die Alpen. Kurz gesagt - für Alles!

Die Sitzposition auf dem Torque in Größe L empfinde ich (Gr.  183cm/SL 86cm) als sehr angenehm. Man sitzt etwas höher und etwas  kompakter als auf dem Nerve und nicht so hecklastig, wie ich es durch  den Sitzrohrwinkel eigentlich vermutet hätte. Ich meine auch deutlich  mehr Druck als bei dem AM auf dem Vorderrad aufbauen zu können, ohne  groß aktiv zu werden. Das hatte ich bei der ersten Fahrt auf dem  Hometrail bemerkt, als ich hinter meinem Freund mit seinem Stereo  gefahren bin und einfach besser um die schnellen Kurven gekommen bin. Und das, obwohl ich noch nicht unbedingt riskieren wollte, mein neues Bike gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt um einen Baum zu wickeln. Viel mehr Grip, da musste ich sonst mit aktiverer Fahrweise nachhelfen.  Die Handlichkeit gerade auf schnellen, verwinkelten Trails sollte im  Gegensatz zum AM eigentlich schlechter sein, jedoch habe ich  diesbezüglich nichts bemerkt. Das passt wunderbar.

Im Uphill würde ich mal sagen, dass ich mit dem Trailflow zu  mindestens 95% alles fahre, was ich mit dem Nerve AM auch gefahren bin.  Alle Schlüsselstellen konnte ich erstaunlicherweise ganz gut bewältigen.  Ich muss trotz fehlender Absenkung der Gabel (Talas-nie wieder) den  Oberkörper nicht übermässig nach vorne bringen, um ein Steigen das  Vorderrads zu vemeiden. Ich hatte an meinem AM die Absenkung auch nie  genutzt. Die 5% ziehe ich jedoch ab, weil man durch das höhere Gewicht  sicherlich nach 2 Stunden nicht mehr so einfach den Berg hochkommt, wie  zu Anfang. Da muß man sich nichts vormachen. 
 Die Geo ist so einfach perfekt und stimmig, ich denke selbst mit einem  kürzerem Vorbau und einer auf 180mm gebracheten FOX, wird das Bike auch  noch sehr gut den Berg hochgehen. 
Das ist so schon mal wesentlich mehr, als ich bei einem 180mm Bike erwartet hätte. Es gibt sie also doch und nicht nur in den Bike zeitungen... Uphillfähige Freerider oder Perfekte Endurobikes.

Zum Downhill muß man nichts sagen. Das geht schon mächtig gewaltig  zur Sache. Ich konnte aufgrund der ach so tollen Bodenverhältnisse es  noch nicht wirklich richtig Krachen lassen, aber das was ich bis jetzt  sagen kann, ist mehr als Positiv. Ich denke mit dem Fahrwerk muß man  sich keine Sorgen machen. Sorglos runter! 

Noch ein paar Worte zur Hammerschmidt - fährt sich auf den Trails  echt super. Ich wollte sie ja auch unbedingt haben. Die  Schaltgeschwindigkeit ist enorm und wenn man sich damit eingearbeitet  hat, ein echter Vorteil, wenn es im Wechsel hoch und runter geht. Ich  fahre überwiegend im 1:1 Modus. Im Overdrive ist der Kraftverlust doch  schon etwas  spürbar, aber akzeptabel. Selbst bei längeren Touren.  Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das 24er Kettenblatt, das eigentlich die  letzten beiden Gänge unfahrbar macht (letzter Gang hat eine Übersetzung  von 3,5. Das kann und will man mit den Reifen nicht treten). Hier werde  ich bestimmt demnächst ein 22er verbauen.

Die erste Tour die ich letzte Woche gefahren bin hatte gute 35 km/  600hm und dauerte mit ein paar kleinen Pausen für Fotos und  Fahrwerksabstimmung über 4 Stunden. Danach war ich völlig platt, bin  aber trotz regelm. Sport und Biken im letzten halben Jahr kaum längere  Toueren gefahren. Da fehlt noch ne Menge an Kondition. Bin aber am  nächsten Tag wieder los. Wenn das aber stimmt, fahre ich damit auch  locker längere Tagestouren. Ich mache mir aber auch kein Stress mehr,  auch nicht wenn wir mit mehreren Leuten fahren. Wer meint schneller oben  sei zu müssen, muß dann halt länger auf mich warten. Jedoch werde ich  mit diesem Bike bestimmt nicht mehr an IBC Touren in unserer Region  teilnehmen, wo dann 18 von 20 Bikern ein HT oder 100mm CC Bike mit  RR-Bereifung fahren. Das passt dann nicht mehr und wird bestimmt auch  etwas anstrengend.

Sicher hätte mir auch ein Strive gereicht, das aber nur den Vorteil  des geringeren Gewicht hat. Beim Torque habe ich einfach das potentere  Fahrwerk und noch eine Menge Reserven. Das Mehrgewicht könnte ich  notfalls durch teurere und leichtere Komponenten mindern oder besser, durch eine  kleine Diät und Konditionaufbau kompensieren. 

Deshalb ist das Torque für mich voll Tourentauglich und ich freue mich auf eine tolle Saison .







*2012er Trailflow in Gr. L mit 1900g LR / Kenda Nevegal Reifen  = 15,5 Kg *

Übrigens ist der Kenda Nevegal der beste Reifen, den ich bisher gefahren bin. Nicht unbedingt ein Leichtläufer (aber das ist ein MudyMarry auch nicht), dafür aber Grip ohne Ende. Besonders mit der Sticky-E Mischung vorn bin ich bis jetzt nicht einmal auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln weggerutscht. Selbst bei schräg angefahrenden nassen Baumstämmen hat er noch Grip. Unglaublich .

Ich hoffe, dass mein Bericht ein wenig weiter hilft.

VG j


----------



## Nippes80 (21. Januar 2012)

Danke für das informative Resume....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Januar 2012)

gleiche Erfahrung hatte ich beim Umstieg vom Nerve aufs Torque auch gemacht.
Das Torque begrenzt die Fähigkeiten des Bergauf-Fahrens nicht wirklich. Es bleibt
der Fahrer.

Das 24er Ritzel an der HS hätte ich gern. Ich habe das 22er und mir fehlt ab und
an bergab ein wenig mehr Übersetzung. Auf gerader Strecke teile ich deine Erfahrung,
dass man den schwersten Gang faktisch nicht fahren kann. Auch nicht mit 22er+34!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Januar 2012)

Hey Jaamaa,

toller Bericht. Sehr informativ. Da du jetzt die HS gefahren bist würde mich interessieren, was du für Touren eher empfehlen würdest. Eine 2-fach Kurbel oder eine HS? Oder denkst du beides eignet sich gleichermaßen? Die Frage bezieht sich insbesondere auf die Übersetzung. Bezieht sich dein Beitrag "die letzten beiden Gänge" auf die letzten beiden Gänge im 1:1er oder im Overdrive??? Möglicherweise sind diese beiden letzten Gänge nur geeignet für bergab noch Druck aufs Pedal zu bekommen! Kann das sein? Ich würde die HS mal gerne testen!


----------



## _mike_ (21. Januar 2012)

Nur meine 2 Cent: wenn du oft auf dem großen Blatt "Strecke machst" und dir die effektive Leistung sehr wichtig ist, ist die HS vieleicht nicht optimal.
Wenn du aber Enduro/Freeridemäßig unterwegs bist und auf 10% Effizient pfeifst und auch das Gewicht egal ist, würde ich die HS drauf lassen.

Ich fahr beides und find die HS am Freerider genial und würde mir auch am Enduro eine gönnen - die Rum-Schalterei nervt mich mittlerweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (21. Januar 2012)

Jetzt Stehe ich wieder am Anfang sozusagen und denke daran mein AM zurück zusenden und das Torque Vertride zu bestellen ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Januar 2012)

Zitat von Mike "wenn du oft auf dem großen Blatt "Strecke machst" und ...
Wenn du aber Enduro/Freeridemäßig unterwegs bist ..."

Ich nutze meist das mittleren Kettenblatt und wechsel meist für nur für bergauf das kleinere. Das große Kettenblatt fahr ich eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht. Aber auf eine Übersetzung die der meines mittleren Kettenblatts zumindest ähnelt möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten.

Fahre folgende Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 12-36 10-speed
und folgende Kurbel: Sram X9 44-33-22

Die HS hat ja glaub ich nur ein 22er. Da strampelt man sich doch tot oder? Oder macht der Overdrive das wieder weg? Ich kapiers nicht! Sorry Leute! Kann mir das jemand mit einfachen Worten für Dumme erklären!


----------



## han-sch (21. Januar 2012)

Im Overdrive entspricht das 22er dann einem 36er und ein 24er einem 38er wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe


----------



## morch84 (21. Januar 2012)

Die HS hat ein 24 Kettenblatt im Overdrivemodus ist die Übersetzung 1,6 das bedeutet bei einer Kurbelumdrehung dreht sich das 24 Kettenblatt 1,6 Umdrehungen was etwa einem 36-38 Kettenblatt entspricht....


----------



## Nippes80 (21. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Zitat von Mike
> 
> Die HS hat ja glaub ich nur ein 22er. Da strampelt man sich doch tot oder? Oder macht der Overdrive das wieder weg? Ich kapiers nicht! Sorry Leute! Kann mir das jemand mit einfachen Worten für Dumme erklären!



Hier was zur HS...

http://www.rad-lager.de/schaltungen.htm

und

http://www.rad-lager.de/hammerschmidt.jpg


----------



## _mike_ (21. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte mit "Großem Blatt" auch das 36er bei einer 2 Fach Kurbel, sorry.

Der Overdrive entsrpicht mit nem 22er Ritzel schon dem 36er (also großen Blatt nei 2fach), nur mein ich halt ein wenig an (Reibungs-) Verlust solltest du schon mit einkalkulieren. 

Ich geb mal ein anderes Beispiel: Mit der HS kannst du halt blitzschnell reagieren und "aufs kleine Blatt" schalten", und manchmal hat man die Zeit nicht mehr wenn gleich nach ner Kurve die nächste Rampe vor dir steht. Grad im Vinschgau ist mir das schon öfters passiert und mit meinem Enduro hätte ich jedesmal absteigen dürfen.....aber wenn ich das Tourque als Freeride-Light Alpen-X Bike aufbauen würde und jeden Tag >1500hm damit treten müsste würde ich auch statt der HS eine leichte 2 Fach dranmachen um die 450g Gewicht einzusparen. Aber die Problematik stellt sich uns nicht, da wir noch auf 3 andere Bikes zurückgreifen können  

One-Size fits all stimmt schon bei Mützen oft nicht, wie soll das dann bei nem Bike funktionieren.....wie immer eine Frage der Prioritäten (nicht des Geldbeutels!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (21. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da anscheinend viele Bedenken bzgl. der Tourentauglichkeit des Torque's  haben und ich schon mehrere PN's mit Fragen dazu bekommen habe, möchte  ich hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke von dem Bike mitteilen....




Hallo und Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!

Ich habe leider noch keine Ausfahrt mit dem Torque hinter mir, aber ich bin guter Dinge - nach Deinem Bericht erst recht - dies entspricht genau meinem Profil.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo Dein Torque aktuell im Gewicht liegt.

Greetz,


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2012)

Ich seh das auch wie mike.

Die HS hat bei mir ein 24er. Macht im Overdrive 24x1,6=38,4. Da ich bei meinem AM auch mit 2-fach und 36/11 ausgekommen bin, erscheint mir der letzte Gang (38/11) einfach überflüssig. Deshalb die Überlegung auf ein 22er zu wechseln.
@21XC12
rechne dir doch einfach mal aus, was du an Übersetzung haben willst oder brauchst. oder schau mal hier..                 *1 Kettenblatt am tourentauglichen MTB *da bekommst du schon mal einen Überblick.

Wenn ich mit der Hammerschmidt fast ausschließlich Touren von mehr als 40 km fahre, Wald und Forstautobahnen gerne nutze und km in meiner Jahresbilanz eine wichtige Rolle spielen, würde ich doch auf eine normale Kurbel wechseln.
Da dies aber für mich nicht in Frage kommt und Km für mich entweder Spaß bedeuten oder nur das kurze notwendige Übel sind, um von einen zum anderen Trail zu kommen, meine ich mit der Hammerschmidt die bessere Wahl getroffen zu haben. Denn auf denn auf den Trails ist sie in vieler Hinsicht eindeutig überlegen. Außerdem finde ich, dass sie sehr gut zum Charakter des Bikes passt.
Es ist zwar gut zu wissen, dass man mit dem Bike auch 60 km fahren kann, aber wer will das schon .

@ProjektT
Gewicht steht unter dem Bild.


----------



## Nippes80 (22. Januar 2012)

Noch ne kurze Frage...die Farbe Stealth ist doch einfach schwarz Elox oder?


----------



## rmfausi (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, mit schwarzen Decals.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich muss mich echt bei euch allen bedanken für die ausführlichen Infos. Das der Overdrive einem 36er bzw 38er Blatt entspricht habe ich nicht gewusst. Also danke für eure tollen Erklärungen und Links. Ist der Overdrive anstrengender zu pedalieren wie ein echtes 36er bzw. 38er oder kommt das inetwa aufs Gleiche raus?


----------



## lnt (22. Januar 2012)

du hast im overdrive modus höhere reibung als bei einer 2fach kurbel mit entsprechendem 36er oder 38er KB, das treten fällt also etwas schwerer. aber man nutzt den overdrive modus ja normalerweise auch nicht bergauf, insofern ist das denke ich verkraftbar.


----------



## esprit70 (22. Januar 2012)

@jaamaa 

Welche Rahmen Größe hatte dein AM 

@All 

Warum Verbaut Canyon keine Variosattestütze am Torque !!!


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Warum Verbaut Canyon keine Variosattestütze am Torque !!!



das ist ne gute Frage.
finde eh, dass die verschiedenen modelle der torque serie nicht wirklich gut durchdacht sind.
Beim trailflow würde ne reverb sinn machen!
Aber immerhin kann man sie zum verbilligten preis dazubuchen!


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Welche Rahmen Größe hatte dein AM



Auch L, mit einem 70mm Vorbau anstatt 90mm



esprit70 schrieb:


> @All
> Warum Verbaut Canyon keine Variosattestütze am Torque !!!



Die kannst du dir doch selber kaufen. Wenn die Canyon serienmäßig verbaut, wird das Rad auch teurer. Also kann ich sie auch nachrüsten. Bestimmt nicht zu dem Preis, aber so habe ich immer noch die normale Stütze liegen, falls die Vario mal schwächelt.
Und es gibt bestimmt immer noch Leute, die so ein Teil nicht wollen oder schon haben oder der eine will ne KS, der andere eine Reverb oder...


----------



## esprit70 (22. Januar 2012)

Das man sie auch kaufen kann ist klar.

Es hätte ja auch andere Gründe geben können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Januar 2012)

die Antwort ist doch recht einfach. Das wäre nicht gut fürs Gesamtgewicht. Macht immerhin gute 300g mehr.

Nein im Ernst, besonders durchdacht sind die Modell wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2012)

Ne Reverb am Trailflow hätt ich wieder verkaufen müssen. 
Unser lokaler Bikepark hat nen Schlepplift mit T-Bügeln und die will ich ungern unter ne Variostütze klemmen. 
Deswegen kommt die Originale dann im Park zum Einsatz,dann mal ne Vario (KS Dropzone) aufm Trail


----------



## Nippes80 (22. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ne Reverb am Trailflow hätt ich wieder verkaufen müssen.
> Unser lokaler Bikepark hat nen Schlepplift mit T-Bügeln und die will ich ungern unter ne Variostütze klemmen.
> Deswegen kommt die Originale dann im Park zum einsatz,dann mal ne Vario (KS Dropzone) aufm Trail



Sehr guter Einwand...da habe ich noch garnicht dran gedacht...dann werde ich meine Originale auch mal besser noch zusätzlich behalten....


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Einwand...da habe ich noch garnicht dran gedacht...dann werde ich meine Originale auch mal besser gehalten....



Deswegen auch die KS Dropzone, die kann ich mal eben schnell gegen die Originale tauschen. Sättel hab ich auch noch rumliegen .. also !  Reverb is super mit der Fernbedienung, aber halt nich so schnell getauscht .. 
Auch wirds am Montageständer kniffelig .. Hab mal hier in Thread gelesen, dass die Canyon Bikes an der Sattelstütze an den Montagestäder sollen.... Obwohl das Oberrohr vom Torque würde das sicherlich auch aushalten*g* .. Bitte berichtigt mich, wenn ich mich täusche und das nur für Nerve und Co gilt ..


----------



## Xplosion51 (23. Januar 2012)

vergiss es. das torque kannst aufjedenfall am oberrohr befestigen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Januar 2012)

ja die Hotline hat klar gesagt nicht am Oberrohr. Is aber Wurst, das hält das locker aus. Mach seit meinem ersten Torque nichts anderes. Kein Kratzer und keine Beule bisher.


----------



## smithi80 (23. Januar 2012)

denk mal das sagen die aus reiner vorsicht, bevor da so ein Grobmotirker ankommt am besten noch mit ner Parktoolkralle und sein halbes Gewicht in den Hebel wirft


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich gebe smithi80 völlig recht! Ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon wird auf jeden fall nicht "offiziell" was anderes sagen. Aber das gilt eigentlich nur für Carbonrahmen und für einen Alurahmen zu beschädigen muss man schon mit Gewalt aggieren!


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich gebe smithi80 völlig recht! Ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon wird auf jeden fall nicht "offiziell" was anderes sagen. Aber das gilt eigentlich nur für Carbonrahmen und für einen Alurahmen zu beschädigen muss man schon mit Gewalt aggieren!



Solange man den Rahmen nur behutsam klemmt (Oberrohr) passiert wahrscheinlich auch nichts. Aber man hat in das dünne Material auch schnell mal eine Delle gedrückt (zumindest bei den Nerves).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2012)

Mag schon sein, aber ich hab noch nie von einem solchem Fall gehört! Nur das sich Leute das Oberrohr mit den Bremshebel verbeult haben hab ich schon mitbekommen. Hat jemand von euch schonmal gehört das sich jemand sein XC oder AM mit nem Montageständer verbeult hat???


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab da was endeckt auf der Canyon Hompage (technischer Support). Da ist ein Bild wo doch tatsächlich jemand das Nerve mit dem Oberrohr in den Montageständer einspannt! Der böse Bub! ;-)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=14&supportcenter_articles_id=137&page=1


----------



## han-sch (23. Januar 2012)

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, das Rad einfach an der Sattelstütze zu spannen?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2012)

Nichts! Carbonsattelstützen halten das aus und ner Reverb dürfte es auch nichts anhaben! Zudem muss ich gestehen, dass das Oberrohr auf dem Bild noch nicht hydrogeformt ist! Es ist noch ein älteres Nerve mit einem normalen Oberrohr!


----------



## han-sch (23. Januar 2012)

Es geht doch nur drum, dass Canyon unrecht hat ..


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub die wollen nur nicht das man sie verantwortlich macht falls es jemand tatsächlich schafft ein Nerve oder Strive am hydrogeformten Oberrohr mittels Montageständer zu beschädigen. Ich würds genauso machen wenn ich Rahmen verkaufen würden. Die mussten bestimmt mal den ein oder anderen Rahmen ersetzten und seit dem stehts im Handbuch. Ganz einfach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (23. Januar 2012)

Kann schon sein, aber eigentlich ist es ja eigene Dummheit ..


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, aber eigentlich ist es ja eigene Dummheit ..


Richtig. Aber da leider (zu) oft die Dummen vor Gericht Recht bekommen und sich die Gesellschaft offensichtlich an ihren schwächsten Gliedern orientiert, muss man leider jeglichen noch so beknackten Mist rechtlich unumstößlich in Schriftform festhalten


----------



## Jobal (24. Januar 2012)

Habe mit meinem Trailflow von 2010 folgendes Problem, ich fahre seit kurzem einen anderen Laufradsatz u. bekomme mit diesem die Hinterradbremse nicht schleiffrei. Es sieht aus als ob der äußere Belag konstant schleift, weil sich der gesamte Bremssattel nicht weit genug nach links (von hinten gesehen) schieben lässt. Mit dem Orginallaufradsatz gab es die Probleme nicht u. der neue Lauffradsatz funktioniert in anderen Rädern einwandfrei.

Bevor ich jetzt mit dem Dremel die Schraublöcher an der Bremse weiter mache, möchte ich wissen ob jemand anderes schonmal ein ähnliches Problem hatte?

Danke u. Gruß 

Jobal


----------



## xander_v (24. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich mit meinem hope lrs auch.
an deiner stelle würde ich aber zwischen nabe und bremsscheibe u-scheiben legen statt zu dremeln.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit meinem hope lrs auch.
> an deiner stelle würde ich aber zwischen nabe und bremsscheibe u-scheiben legen statt zu dremeln.



sozusagen negative U-Scheiben 

(bei IS2000 konnte man ja den Adapter flach feilen)


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sozusagen negative U-Scheiben



Links, rechts, noch mehr links... stimmt!


----------



## xander_v (24. Januar 2012)

Für is gabs auch u-scheiben die einen zehntel dick waren.
mit der feile würde ich sowas nie lösen.
von syntace gibt es auch spezielle u-scheiben für die nabe.
da brauchst du nur eine scheibe für alle sechs löcher.
das ist dann nicht so ein gefummen und die scheibe liegt besser auf.
sind es bei dir auch hope naben?


----------



## ProjektT (24. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, aber ich hab noch nie von einem solchem Fall gehört! Nur das sich Leute das Oberrohr mit den Bremshebel verbeult haben hab ich schon mitbekommen. Hat jemand von euch schonmal gehört das sich jemand sein XC oder AM mit nem Montageständer verbeult hat???


 

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte bislang keine Schwierigkeiten - ich lege alldering das Bike auch nur mit dem Oberrohr auf die gummierte Kralle und schließe diese locker, damit das Bike nicht "heraushüpfen" kann - ich drehe die Kralle nicht richtig fest. Für den Fall, dass das Bike Bombenfest fixiert sein muss, habe ich eine alte, passende Sattelstütze...


----------



## Jobal (24. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Für is gabs auch u-scheiben die einen zehntel dick waren.
> mit der feile würde ich sowas nie lösen.
> von syntace gibt es auch spezielle u-scheiben für die nabe.
> da brauchst du nur eine scheibe für alle sechs löcher.
> ...



Das ist nett gemeint, aber wenn ich U-Scheiben zw. Bremsscheibe u. Nabe mache, kommt die Scheibe noch weiter nach links u. schleift noch mehr. 

Ich kann entweder an der Bremse dremeln o. an der Nabe, aber da die Nabe an anderen Bikes gut funktioniert, sehe ich dazu wenig Anlass.

ciao Jobal


----------



## xander_v (24. Januar 2012)

Haha das habe ich überlesen.
bei mir war es damals genau andersrum.
deswegen auch der witz mit den negativscheiben.
naja es war noch früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (24. Januar 2012)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nett gemeint, aber wenn ich U-Scheiben zw. Bremsscheibe u. Nabe mache, kommt die Scheibe noch weiter nach links u. schleift noch mehr.
> 
> Ich kann entweder an der Bremse dremeln o. an der Nabe, aber da die Nabe an anderen Bikes gut funktioniert, sehe ich dazu wenig Anlass.
> 
> ciao Jobal



Wenn du Zugang zu einer Drehmaschine hast, hab ich folgenden Tipp für dich:

Dreh einfach den "Hals" der Schraube in dem Bereich, wo sie am Bremssattel ansteht auf den Kerndurchmesser ab. Dann hast du mehr Spielraum und dei Schraube hält immernoch. (der Kernduchrmesser bleibt ja erhalten)
Falls du ne Skizze brauchst, schrei(b) halt


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Wenn du Zugang zu einer Drehmaschine hast, hab ich folgenden Tipp für dich:
> 
> Dreh einfach den "Hals" der Schraube in dem Bereich, wo sie am Bremssattel ansteht auf den Kerndurchmesser ab. Dann hast du mehr Spielraum und dei Schraube hält immernoch. (der Kernduchrmesser bleibt ja erhalten)
> Falls du ne Skizze brauchst, schrei(b) halt



Das ist gut... eine einfache und saubere Lösung . Muß ich mir merken.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2012)

Wie sind eigentlich die Chancen, dass das Torque Trailflow Stealth M/L
zur Sparbuchaktion im Herbst komplett ausverkauft ist? Also garnicht
mehr zum Sparbuch verfügbar ist? Was meint ihr?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich wollte mir letztes Jahr ab August wieder ein Canyon zulegen. Torque oder Strive, aber in Gr.L gab es außer dem Dropzone und 2009er nichts mehr was für mich in Frage gekommen wäre. 
Und... Sparbuch ist erst im September!


----------



## floleerau (24. Januar 2012)

So nachdem mir die Fedegabel samt Vorderrad und Bremse gestohlen wurde =( sind nun wieder alle teile da 
Totem RCDH Avid Code und neue Veltec FR Felgen


----------



## Jobal (24. Januar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Wenn du Zugang zu einer Drehmaschine hast, hab ich folgenden Tipp für dich:
> 
> Dreh einfach den "Hals" der Schraube in dem Bereich, wo sie am Bremssattel ansteht auf den Kerndurchmesser ab. Dann hast du mehr Spielraum und dei Schraube hält immernoch. (der Kernduchrmesser bleibt ja erhalten)
> Falls du ne Skizze brauchst, schrei(b) halt



Danke, das ist eine super Idee Ich habe zwar keinen Zugriff auf ein Drehbank, aber kriege ich mit einer Feile/Schleifmaschine u. Muskelschmalz auch hin.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## esprit70 (24. Januar 2012)

Mal so rein gerufen. 

Habt ihr alle wenn es mal länger dauert ein "Camelbak" dabei - denn mal eine Flasche dran machen ist ja nicht!!!!


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

Jo, Camelbak "the don" .. aber nie mit vollem 3 Liter Reservoir .. meist hab ich ne kleinere Blase mit 2 Litern von Deuter drin. 

Is praktisch, für Gabel/Reifenpumpe, Erste-Hilfe Kit, Multitool, Reifenheber, Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Handy, Geldbeutel, Schlüssel, Traubenzucker, ggf. Regenjacke und Brillenputztuch ..    .. kannst auch Fullface und Protektoren dranschnallen


----------



## han-sch (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab den Dakine Nomad, da krieg man alles unter (Pumpe, Schlauch, etc.) ich nutz ihn aber ohne den Trinkbeutel sonder pack immer eine Flasche ein (kurzes Anhalten zum Trinken macht mir nix aus ..).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (24. Januar 2012)

Das meinste davon, packe ich normal ins Trikot. 

Dachte so an einer zwei Stunden runde. Dann den Deuter fertig machen... (Nach dem fahren die normalen Falschen zu reinigen ;-) finde ich schon schrecklich) 

jedes mal mit Rucksack ;(


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

das geht schon, hab nur Wasser drin, nix Anderes . . da is der Aufwand auch nich riesig


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2012)

Hab auch nur Wasser drin....
Ich schüt eigentlich nur immer nach... Reinigen, vielleicht 2x im Jahr...


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

2x im Jahr .... So oft?


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab auch nur Wasser drin....
> Ich schüt eigentlich nur immer nach... Reinigen, vielleicht 2x im Jahr...


 Brülllla


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (24. Januar 2012)

Kann man nicht hinten an der Sitzstrebe unterhalb was Montieren!!!!


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

Wobei sich das wohl keiner ans Enduro/Freerider/MTB schrauben würde ...


----------



## esprit70 (24. Januar 2012)

Stimmt..... dass das schei......e aussehen tut. ;-)  ist wohl das selbe beim Triathlon mit einen Camelbak zu fahren / zu laufen, weil es ja nicht alle 18km Getränke gibt ;-)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2012)

Nur ganz kurz: Ich habe einen schwarzen 2010er Torque Rahmen in "M" zu verkaufen. Siehe meine Bikemarktanzeigen. Danke, weitermachen!


----------



## smithi80 (24. Januar 2012)

aber für die Abendconditionsrunde finde ich das ding garnicht mal schlecht, weil wasser brauch ich rigendwie immer wenn es länger wie ne stunde geht


----------



## han-sch (24. Januar 2012)

Die Flaschen wird's doch auch raus vibrieren, oder?


----------



## esprit70 (24. Januar 2012)

Dachte an eine Flasche hinten dran. 

Es gibt ja so kleine Halterungen. Welche man an Rahmen anbauen kann, wo es nicht Angedacht ist. So was meine ich mal bei Rose gesehen zu haben. 

Sicherlich ist das nichts für Auge.... Keine Frage


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle wenn es mal länger dauert ein "Camelbak" dabei - denn mal eine Flasche dran machen ist ja nicht!!!!


Was hier für Sachen gefragt werden...! 
Rucksack ist eh IMMER dabei, weil ich so gut wie nie ohne Fullface fahre und den auf dem Weg zum Wald nicht gerne am Lenker baumeln habe. Außerdem: Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe, Handy, Schlüssel.......! Je nach Runde hab ich ne 1L PET Flasche dabei oder eine 2 bzw. 3L Blase. Habe einen Dakine Drafter für Fahrten mit weniger Gepäck, da passt nur ne 2L Blase rein, wenn ich mehr mitschleppen will/muss, kommt der Apex zum Einsatz.




esprit70 schrieb:


> Das meinste davon, packe ich normal ins Trikot.
> [...]
> jedes mal mit Rucksack ;(


Tja, das ist jetzt halt MTBen, nicht mehr Triathlon - da fährt man eben einfach mit Rucsack und gewöhnt sich dran 
Am Straßenrad hab ich auch noch Flaschenhalter dran, aber an einem MTB - egal ob Freerider oder CC-Semmel - würde ich nicht mal dran denken, sowas anzubauen...




esprit70 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht hinten an der Sitzstrebe unterhalb was Montieren!!!!


NEIN! Nicht (nur) wegen der Optik, sondern weil dort das Hinterrad ist, wenn es einfedert...!


----------



## Nukem49 (25. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Muss bei meinem 2011er Torque die Lager auswechseln.  Die 4 Stück an der Brücke und die 2 an den Ausfallenden. Kann mir jemand sagen was das für Lager sind und wo ich sie beziehen kann?
Falls das mal jemand hier gemacht hat wär ich für ein paar Tips sehr dankbar!


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mir letztes Jahr ab August wieder ein Canyon zulegen. Torque oder Strive, aber in Gr.L gab es außer dem Dropzone und 2009er nichts mehr was für mich in Frage gekommen wäre.
> Und... Sparbuch ist erst im September!



Hallo jaamaa,
danke für deine Antwort, mit sowas rechne ich eigentlich auch lass mich aber gerne positiv überraschen. Wenns nicht klappen sollte, werde ich wohl das 2013er Nachfolgemodell abwarten müssen. Vielleicht bekommt das dann evtl. wieder eine RS Gabel.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt das dann evtl. wieder eine RS Gabel.


Dein Wort in der Canyoneros Ohr...


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr den Camelbak Mule mit 3L Trinkblase. Man kann auch einfach nur 2L einfüllen. Hab den Rucksack auch immer dabei. Man kann den Inhalt ja auf das Nötigste reduzieren. Aber wenn man mal ne Panne hat is man froh wenn man es notdürftig reparieren kann. So ein kleiner Rucksack packt schon alles was man für ne lange Tagestour benötigt. Angefangen bei Tools, First Aid Pack, ... bis hin zu Kneeguards, Pumpe, Cash, Ipod, usw ...


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2012)

Ja Bikerucksack rockt ... Karte hatte ich vergessen


----------



## esprit70 (25. Januar 2012)

Nach gefühlten 12512 hin und her überlegen. Behalte ich wohl das AM. Und werde damit die ersten Monate fahren. 

Nebenher versuche ich ein Strive oder ein Torque Aufzubauen ;-) Um dann mit den Jungen Wilden dem Berg runter zukommen ;-) 

Danke erstmal an alle Torque Fahrer hier ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (25. Januar 2012)

Das AM ist auch eine Granate... damit wirst du auf jeden Fall viel Spaß haben (ich hatte ihn).


----------



## ProjektT (26. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Nach gefühlten 12512 hin und her überlegen. Behalte ich wohl das AM. Und werde damit die ersten Monate fahren.
> 
> Nebenher versuche ich ein Strive oder ein Torque Aufzubauen ;-) Um dann mit den Jungen Wilden dem Berg runter zukommen ;-)
> 
> Danke erstmal an alle Torque Fahrer hier ;-)


 

Hi!

Ich denke auch, dass dies die richtige Entscheidung ist. Mit dem AM kannst Du jede Menge Strecken fahren, bis Du an die Grenzen kommst. Dann kannst Du ja immer noch ein Enduro / Superenduro hinzukaufen / aufbauen... Speziell mit deinem Top ausgestatteten AM wirst Du viel Freude haben!

Schau erst mal wie weit Du mit dem AM kommst...

Viele Grüße,


----------



## han-sch (26. Januar 2012)

Zur Not kann ehr ja schnell mein Torque Frameset kaufen


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte mal die Projektstudie Torque S5 ansprechen. Glaub ihr ein so leichter Freerider (12 kg)geht wirklich in naher Zukunft in Serie? Wäre das Bike überhaupt bezahlbar? Wo läge eurer Meinung nach der Preis bzw. bis zu welchem Preis wäre das Bike erschwinglich?


----------



## jaamaa (26. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal die Projektstudie Torque S5 ansprechen. Glaub ihr ein so leichter Freerider (12 kg)geht wirklich in naher Zukunft in Serie? Wäre das Bike überhaupt bezahlbar? Wo läge eurer Meinung nach der Preis bzw. bis zu welchem Preis wäre das Bike erschwinglich?



Viel zu teuer! Und zu riskant... ein Kauf wäre dann definitiv ein Scheidungsgrund .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (26. Januar 2012)

die nächsten 2-3 jahre kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, und wenn es tatsächlich mal so weit sein sollte kann ich mir momentan auch nicht wirklich vorstellen das die Dinger steif bzw und stabil genug in der Luft bei Sprüngen sind, aber wer weiss...Preis bei Canyon um die 5000 bis dorthin +-500


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Das was ich hier geschrieben hab war einfach hirnlos! Deswegen gelöscht!


----------



## han-sch (26. Januar 2012)

Ich denk mal ehr von seiner Frau/Freundin, wegen dem Preis vom Bike


----------



## Mithras (26. Januar 2012)

Oh Gott .. bike für 5000 .. meine Freundin würd mich definitiv erschlagen ^^ .. die hat schon die Augen verdreht beim Torque ...


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wo du's sagst leuchtet mir das ein! Ich bin manchmal etwas schwer von Begriff!


----------



## jaamaa (26. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Oh Gott .. bike für 5000 .. meine Freundin würd mich definitiv erschlagen ^^ .. die hat schon die Augen verdreht beim Torque ...



Ja, das Problem ist... für die Frauen bleibt es einfach nur ein Fahrrad. Auch wenns den Preis eines Kleinwagens hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Januar 2012)

Nur gut, dass sie nicht weis, was son 2. LRS und ne Avid Code kostet  .. Kind shock Dropzone is auch bestellt *g*


----------



## smithi80 (26. Januar 2012)

getrente Konten mÃ¼ssen bei so einem Hobby auf jeden Fall sein, ansonsten wÃ¤hren 3000â¬ schon zu viel, auser man hat natÃ¼rlich Geld wie Sau


----------



## Mithras (26. Januar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> getrente Konten müssen bei so einem Hobby auf jeden Fall sein, ansonsten währen 3000 schon zu viel, auser man hat natürlich Geld wie Sau


Jeder hat sein eigenes Konto + gemeinsames Haushaltskonto  .. ausserdem hab ich da schön drauf gespart


----------



## _mike_ (28. Januar 2012)

Soderla, jetzt ist es raus: Torque Trailflow weiß in Größe M: 15,77kg OOB 





Das sind fast 700g mehr als auf der Website angegeben - sehr ernüchternd. Mal schaun was der neue LRS und Reifen noch bringen.....aber behalten tun wirs trotzdem - Aufbau und Qualität sind 1a und allein das erste Probesitzen fühlte sich schon gut an! 

Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten: ein Clips zum Befestigen der Bremsleitung fehlte, am Hinterbau ne Schramme von der Bremsscheibe (vermutlich bei Montage), kein Handbuch/Info zum Einstellen des Dämpfers/Gabel, Gurt zum Traveln der Gabel fehlte auch (Gabel war ohne Luft).


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> werde ich wohl das 2013er Nachfolgemodell abwarten müssen. Vielleicht bekommt das dann evtl. wieder eine RS Gabel.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



ja na kauf doch jetzt eins und wie schon so oft beschrieben, am besten verkaufst du die fox und für das geld bekommt man sicherlich eine RS - Gabel... glaube das das nicht so das problem wäre, 

bin eig. mit meiner talas auch nicht so wirklich zufrieden, will aber auch nicht wechseln

@ Mike...

war bei mir auch so... keine beschreibung NICHTS DABEI, sogar die ventilkappen von der gabel und von den reifen fehlten.... ok war auch ein outlet bike, aber trotzdem, bei meinem 2010.er AM waren soviel handbücher dabei das man sich da erst mal zurechtfinden musste und auch cd's, sogar ein Reflektorenset war dabei


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ja na kauf doch jetzt eins und wie schon so oft beschrieben, am besten verkaufst du die fox und für das geld bekommt man sicherlich eine RS - Gabel... glaube das das nicht so das problem wäre,
> 
> bin eig. mit meiner talas auch nicht so wirklich zufrieden, will aber auch nicht wechseln



Das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem mit dem Gabeltausch, da hast du recht. Ich bin mit bestellen aber erst im Herbst dran , dann werde ich sehen wie es sich ergibt.  Die RS Gabeln sind mir lieber weil man alles selbst machen kann und evtl. Features nach seinem Gusto nachrüsten kann. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand n gutes Angebot für ne Talas Tapered in schwarz


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. Januar 2012)

nachdem ich grad mein LR auf notubes umgerüstet habe konnte ich den
LR und Reifen mal genau wiegen. Fakt ist, die DTSwiss EX1750 Gewichte
entsprechen nicht den Herstellerangaben. Fakt ist, Canyon holt das
Gewicht an den leichten Canyon Torque Modellen über die Reifen und
Laufräder. Ein wenig geht auch auf die Bremse. Der Rest ist nix besonderes.
Will sagen, die "leichten" Räder sind ihr Geld nicht wert. Würde es nicht
wieder kaufen. Den LR kann man sich selber tauschen und leichte Reifen
aufziehen schafft auch jeder selber. XD

Nix für ungut, ich werds trotzdem nicht wieder hergeben.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2012)

Was wiegt denn dann der LRS? Meine Fät Albert hattten Normalgewicht...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. Januar 2012)

1788g. 28g zu viel. Ist lächerlich, ich weiß.

Die Schläuche sind übrigens wirklich Schwalbe und wiegen um die 190g das Stück.
Steht nix drauf aber ich tippe es sind die Standard-Freeride Schläuche. Die Kassette
ist auch Bock schwer. Frag mich immer noch wer diesen Unsinn mit 10-fach braucht.
Außer das nix mehr kompatibel ist, wiegt auch die Kassette nun 337g statt 303g.

Die FatAlbert wiegen gemittelt 780g das Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (28. Januar 2012)

Es geht darum, das jemand ein Produkt mit gewissen Details bewirbt und diese sollten auch eingehalten werden....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. Januar 2012)

jeder weiß das die Gewichtsangaben nicht exakt stimmen, drunter liegt das reale Gewicht nie.

War in den letzten Jahren noch deutlich schlimmer. Und die Gewichte gelten soweit ich am Telefon raus finden konnte für Rahmengröße M.


----------



## christophersch (28. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenn jeder Komponenten Hersteller ein paar Gramm dazuschummelt ist Canyon der Leidtragende. Und dass sie die Daten der einzelnen Gersteller für die Gesamtberechnung benutzen ist ja wohl auch verständlich. Schön blöd, wenn sie den selbstgewogenen Wert nehmen würden...So können sie sich wenigstens im Nachhinein auf die Herstellerangaben berufen. 
Die einzigen Teile, die deutlich leichter waren als angegeben, waren meine Wellgo MG 1. 360g statt wie angegeben 380.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Januar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> jeder weiß das die Gewichtsangaben nicht exakt stimmen, drunter liegt das reale Gewicht nie.
> 
> War in den letzten Jahren noch deutlich schlimmer. Und die Gewichte gelten soweit ich am Telefon raus finden konnte für Rahmengröße M.



....und in elox black!
Die weiße Pulverbeschichtung legt bestimmt auch noch mal gute 200-300 gr zusätzlich auf die Waage.


----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen an alle,
ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zum Fox DHX Air Dämpfer im Torque. 
An meinem Nerve XC ist ein RP23 mit Propedal verbaut, wenn ich das benutze bzw. einschalte ist im großen und ganzen eigentlich Ruhe im Hinterbau beim Uphill. Der DHX Air im Torque hat doch auch Propedal? Auf den 2012er Bildern von Canyon ist es jedenfalls zu sehen.  Wirkt das dann genauso gut aus wie bei meinem XC?  Schwingt der Hinterbau dann immernoch mit beim Uphill? 

Danke für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mithras (29. Januar 2012)

Huhu,

hatte den RP23 im Radon Slide, da brachte das ProPedal kaum was. Im Torque vergess ichs wenn ich ehrlich bin einzuschalten, denn der Hinterbau wippt auch ohne Propedal irgendwie nicht  (trotz 25% SAG)
Wiegetritt hab ich nicht getestet, könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da nen Unterschied macht,


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. Januar 2012)

hätte auch mal ne frage bezüglich dem DHX...

bei mir ist es komisch, sobald ich den piggy aufpumpe und die dämpferpumpe wieder abschraube sind beim nächsten anschrauben gleich *mal so ca 30psi *weg!!!!

bei der hauptkammer passt alles und dämpferpumpe ist auch ok (funktioniert ja bei der hauptkammer und bei der talas und bei meinem dirtbike)

hat jemand ne ahnung was das is?

bzw, werde morgen ölwechsel machen zumindest bei der talas, hat ja einfach zuwenig öl drinnen, sollt ich das evtl. hinten auch machen? funktioniert aber bis jetzt hinten ohne jede beanstantungen


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Januar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> hätte auch mal ne frage bezüglich dem DHX...
> 
> bei mir ist es komisch, sobald ich den piggy aufpumpe und die dämpferpumpe wieder abschraube sind beim nächsten anschrauben gleich *mal so ca 30psi *weg!!!!
> 
> ...



Des ist recht einfach erklärt. Das Volumen im piggy ist relativ klein. 
Sobald du die Pumpe aufschraubst strömt Luft vom piggy in die Pumpe. Durch des kleine Volumen des piggys Ist die Menge die in die Pumpe strömt relativ hoch. Also z.b. 20% was sich dann durch einen deutlich geringerem Druck im piggy bemerkbar macht. 
Bei der Hauptkammer oder Gabel strömt zwar die gleiche Menge an Luft in die Pumpe. Sind aber durch das größere Volumen nur z.b. 4% was sich also nicht so deutlich bemerkbar macht. 
Würdest die Pumpe an der Hauptkammer 5 mal auf und abschrauben würden dann auch 30 psi fehlen... 

Also nix kaputt  nur Physik


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Januar 2012)

als ich letztens mal ein torque bei canyon gefahren bin, welches sind ein freund von mir kauft, habe ich das propedal getestet und ich kann mich der aussage von Mithras nur anschließen.
Selbst wenn das Propedal "off" ist (und ich hatte gute 35% sag) hat sich beim antritt schon fast nichts bewegt.
Mit Propedal war das quasi steif.
Selbst im Wiegetritt ging da so gut wie nix!
Das Torque ist echt antriebsneutral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Des ist recht einfach erklärt. Das Volumen im piggy ist relativ klein.
> Sobald du die Pumpe aufschraubst strömt Luft vom piggy in die Pumpe. Durch des kleine Volumen des piggys Ist die Menge die in die Pumpe strömt relativ hoch. Also z.b. 20% was sich dann durch einen deutlich geringerem Druck im piggy bemerkbar macht.
> Bei der Hauptkammer oder Gabel strömt zwar die gleiche Menge an Luft in die Pumpe. Sind aber durch das größere Volumen nur z.b. 4% was sich also nicht so deutlich bemerkbar macht.
> Würdest die Pumpe an der Hauptkammer 5 mal auf und abschrauben würden dann auch 30 psi fehlen...
> ...



ok cool! danke! trotzdem eigentlich ein müll diese physik.

bezüglich pro pedal am torque

also bei mir wippts wenns offen ist definitiv wenn pro pedal eingeschalten ist kaum mehr, also man mekrt defitiniv einen unterschied, aber es kommt finde ich auch drauf an wie du fährst, also ob du wippen aktiv provozierst oder nicht


----------



## jaamaa (29. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle,
> ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zum Fox DHX Air Dämpfer im Torque.
> An meinem Nerve XC ist ein RP23 mit Propedal verbaut, wenn ich das benutze bzw. einschalte ist im großen und ganzen eigentlich Ruhe im Hinterbau beim Uphill. Der DHX Air im Torque hat doch auch Propedal? Auf den 2012er Bildern von Canyon ist es jedenfalls zu sehen.  Wirkt das dann genauso gut aus wie bei meinem XC?  Schwingt der Hinterbau dann immernoch mit beim Uphill?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



Also ich habe beim Torque das Propedal mal getestet, aber noch nicht benötigt. Bringt schon was, ist aber eigentlich für die normalen Sachen fast überflüssig. Ich finde der Hinterbau ist wesentlich antriebsneutraler als bei meinem Nerve AM. Da hatte ich bei Anstiegen schon den Hebel umlegen müssen, damit es nicht so doll wippt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich finde der Hinterbau ist wesentlich antriebsneutraler als bei meinem Nerve AM. Da hatte ich bei Anstiegen schon den Hebel umlegen müssen, damit es nicht so doll wippt.



finde das bei mir das nerve am und das torque ca. am selben level sind... also muss bei beiden den hebel umlegen, aber das torque ist bei umgelegten propedal hebel wesentlich straffer als der nerve hinterbau


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. Januar 2012)

also ich finde wenn das torque bergauf nicht in "bewegung" ist,dann ist es falsch eingestellt.


----------



## fanatikz (29. Januar 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> also ich finde wenn das torque bergauf nicht in "bewegung" ist,dann ist es falsch eingestellt.



Jup, das empfinde ich auch so, wenn mans so einstellt, dass es im Uphill steif bleibt, muss man noch größere Abstriche Bergab machen,
das Propedal nimmt etwas weg, aber im Wiegetritt gibts halt trotzdem nach, darum gemütlich hochradeln... oder wenns dann mal wirklich lange hoch geht eben die pumpe einpacken...

alles in allem empfinde ich die Kinematik des Torques trotzdem sehr Uphillfreundlich...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. Januar 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Jup, das empfinde ich auch so, wenn mans so einstellt, dass es im Uphill steif bleibt, muss man noch größere Abstriche Bergab machen,
> das Propedal nimmt etwas weg, aber im Wiegetritt gibts halt trotzdem nach, darum gemütlich hochradeln... oder wenns dann mal wirklich lange hoch geht eben die pumpe einpacken...
> 
> alles in allem empfinde ich die Kinematik des Torques trotzdem sehr Uphillfreundlich...



AMEN 

mich täte eigentlich interresieren, wann canyon ein neues torque rausbringt... 2013,2014.... bzw. was man eigentlich an einem so gelungen konzept (meine persönliche meinung) eigentlich noch verbessern kann.. - gewicht - geometrieverstullung bzw federwegsverstellung wie beim frx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2012)

Durch einen Trackflip wie beim FRX kÃ¶nnte man die EinsatzmÃ¶glichkeiten noch erweitern. Das Gewicht des Rahmens kÃ¶nnte zwar noch gesenkt werden (siehe Rahmen des Projektbikes Torque S5), aber das hÃ¤tte wohl auch seinen Preis. Mir ist wichtiger das die Bikes bezahlbar bleiben. Das zeichnet Canyon letzlich aus. Gute Quali zum aktzeptablen Preis. Dieses Jahr sind die Bikes bis zu gefÃ¼hlte 200 â¬ teuerer als die '11er. Ich hoffe die '13er werden nicht schon wieder teurer. Von mir aus kann alles bis auf die Optik bleiben wie es ist. Optisch wÃ¤ren teilweise Verbesserungen mÃ¶glich, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Cool wÃ¤re wenn die Kunden mitbestimmen kÃ¶nnten wie die Rahmen aussehen. Z.B. kÃ¶nnte man 3 Konzepte vorstellen und Ã¼ber den Newsletter bekanntegeben. Regestrierte Kunden wÃ¼rden dann abstimmen, welche Optik sich durchsetzt. Ich wÃ¼rde mich auch Ã¼ber ein Torque mit 160 mm Federweg freuen. Das wÃ¤r dann wohl genau das richtige fÃ¼r mich und eine Alternative zum Strive. Aber ich glaube es gibt viele die gern ein 160er Torque hÃ¤tten.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch über ein Torque mit 160 mm Federweg freuen. Das wär dann wohl genau das richtige für mich und eine Alternative zum Strive. Aber ich glaube es gibt viele die gern ein 160er Torque hätten.



Ein Torque mit 160mm wäre denk ich nicht sinnvoll aus Canyons Sicht, da das Strive dann quasi hinfällig wird bzw. zwei 160mm Bikes vorhanden wären. Ich denke in der Produktpalette von Canyon ist so gut wie alles vorhanden und da das Strive erst letztes Jahr neu eingeführt wurde, wird es wohl kaum ein 160mm Torque geben.

Die Idee mit den Farbkonzepten, die zur Auswahl stehen könnten, finde ich cool, obwohl ich viele Designs schon sehr gut gelungen finde (z.B. stealth). Denke aber nicht das so etwas umgesetzt werden wird.


----------



## fanatikz (29. Januar 2012)

@21XC12: ich denk die +200 sind die Regel, muss man halt verschmerzen, die Torques sind wohl eher zu gut als dass man da einschneidende Änderungen macht...

Ich denk je mehr Canyon an Varianten bringt, desto höher wird die Wartezeit/ schwieriger die Produktkalkulation was am Ende "Wir" tragen daher besser bleibts wie es ist.. 

160er Torque ist mMn völlig überflüssig

OffTopic: was zur Hölle ist eigendlich ein/e Trail Waepon

mehr Farbe wäre nett, andererseits bietet das viel Fläche zum selbst kreativ sein, wenn man das möchte. Decal Sets zu überkleben wären schon ein Anfang...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub auch nicht das es sowas geben wird! Stealth findet jeder cool! Mattschwarz kommt immer gut an! Aber ich finde nicht das ein 160er Torque keinen Sinn macht. Es gibt durchaus einige Fahrer die beim Rahmen lieber auf das Torque bauen, denen jedoch 160 mm Federweg durchaus genügt. Z.B. die Jenigen welche die das Torque mehr für Touren, Trails und Alpencross nutzen möchten. Nicht jeder ist ein Fan vom Strive. Zudem gibts bzw. gabs hier ein Problem mit der 270° Box. Siehe Dauertest der Bike. Beim Torque sind keine derartigen Probleme bekannt. Das Strive wäre definitiv "nicht" überflüssig nur wegen eines Torquemodells mit 160 mm Federweg. Das wäre so als würde man sagen es kauft keiner einen Golf Plus weils nen Golf bereits gibt. Ich will damit sagen Geschmäcker und Einsatzzweck sind "immer" individuell!


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. Januar 2012)

Mit 180mm hat man 1) den besseren Lenkwinkel 2)mehr Federweg 3)ein ausgewogenes Fahrwerk (vo.-hi. Relation)


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Ich denk je mehr Canyon an Varianten bringt, desto höher wird die Wartezeit/ schwieriger die Produktkalkulation was am Ende "Wir" tragen daher besser bleibts wie es ist..
> 
> OffTopic: was zur Hölle ist eigendlich ein/e Trail Waepon



Das hab ich nicht bedacht! Produktkalkulation ja. Aber Wartezeit denke ich nicht. Dauert wohl nicht länger wenn die ne 160er statt ner 180er Gabel verbauen. Und ein Trackflip wie beim FRX am Rahmen. Wo man zwischen 160 und 180 switchen kann.

Was ein Trail ist weißt du und Waepon ist englisch für Waffe.


----------



## fanatikz (29. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht bedacht! Produktkalkulation ja. Aber Wartezeit denke ich nicht. Dauert wohl nicht länger wenn die ne 160er statt ner 180er Gabel verbauen.
> 
> Was ein Trail ist weißt du und Waepon ist englisch für Waffe.



In meiner Welt nenens die native speakers weapon...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2012)

Oh Shit! Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast! Wird direkt geändert!


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus einige Fahrer die beim Rahmen  lieber auf das Torque bauen, denen jedoch 160 mm Federweg durchaus  genügt. Z.B. die Jenigen welche die das Torque mehr für Touren, Trails  und Alpencross nutzen möchten. Nicht jeder ist ein Fan vom Strive.Das  wäre so als würde man sagen es kauft keiner einen Golf Plus weils nen  Golf bereits gibt. Ich will damit sagen Geschmäcker und Einsatzzweck  sind "immer" individuell!



Kann ja sein. Ich habe auch nur meine Meinung zum dem Thema gesagt. Natürlich sind Geschmäcker verschieden, aus  meiner Sicht is ein 160er Torque nun mal überflüssig und die von Xplosion51 genannten Argumente sind denk ich auch nachvollziehbar.
Der Vergleich zum Auto ist meiner Meinung nach unpassend!


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2012)

Hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (29. Januar 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> also ich finde wenn das torque bergauf nicht in "bewegung" ist,dann ist es falsch eingestellt.



Antriebsneutral heißt ja nicht starr und unbeweglich! Trotz einem sehr  softig eingestelltem Fahrwerk mit 35-40 SAG zieht es sich beim  Pedalieren halt nicht so stark in den Federweg wie z.B. das Nerve. Dafür das es 180 mm hat, geht es überdurchschnittlich gut den Berg hoch.
Es kann aber auch an meinem stylisch, dynamischen Hüftschwung liegen, dass das Torque bei mir nicht störend wippt .



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Mit 180mm hat man 1) den besseren Lenkwinkel 2)mehr Federweg 3)ein ausgewogenes Fahrwerk (vo.-hi. Relation)



Federweg hat ja aber nicht unmittelbar etwas mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun, es sei denn man schraubt an ein 160 mm Bike eine 180 mm Gabel, womit man zwar den Lenkwinkel verändert, die Frage aber bleibt, was der bessere Winkel ist.
Was man aber sagen kann, dass Federweg durch nichts zu ersetzen ist... außer durch noch mehr Federweg


----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle,
vielen Dank für die Antworten und Meinungen. Ich war ein wenig skeptisch
weil der DHX Air bei manchen nicht so gut ankommt. Dann freue ich mich noch mehr auf September (Sparbuchaktion). Wie lange ist das nochmal?
Ewig! 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Antriebsneutral heißt ja nicht starr und unbeweglich! Trotz einem sehr  softig eingestelltem Fahrwerk mit 35-40 SAG zieht es sich beim  Pedalieren halt nicht so stark in den Federweg wie z.B. das Nerve. Dafür das es 180 mm hat, geht es überdurchschnittlich gut den Berg hoch.
> Es kann aber auch an meinem stylisch, dynamischen Hüftschwung liegen, dass das Torque bei mir nicht störend wippt .
> 
> 
> ...



Das Torque geht sehr gut bergauf.Man muss nur "anders" fahren und viel mit Körperspannung und  arbeiten


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Der DHX Air im Torque hat doch auch Propedal? Auf den 2012er Bildern von Canyon ist es jedenfalls zu sehen.  Wirkt das dann genauso gut aus wie bei meinem XC?  Schwingt der Hinterbau dann immernoch mit beim Uphill?


Ich kann dir auch nur bestätigen, dass der Hinterbau bergauf weitestgehend Ruhe gibt. ABER ich hatte mit Luftdämpfer und abfahrtsorientiertem Dämpfer-Setup bergauf teilweise bis zu 50% Sag...! Ich denke, dass Propedal an dem Effekt nicht viel ändern wird. Ich hatte original den Evolver im (2009er) Torque FR, der hatte sowas ja nicht, aber Lowspeed-Druckstufe voll zudrehen hat kaum etwas gebracht. Ich kann nur wiederholen, dass sich das bei mir mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer deutlich geändert hat: kein tiefes Einsacken mehr, genau so wenig Wippen (nicht spürbar) und bergab deutlich potenter. Gerade der ziemlich mäßige DHX Air begrenzt die Leistung des Hinterbaus schon deutlich...




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> also ich finde wenn das torque bergauf nicht in "bewegung" ist,dann ist es falsch eingestellt.





fanatikz schrieb:


> wenn mans so einstellt, dass es im Uphill steif bleibt, muss man noch größere Abstriche Bergab machen,


Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Mein Heck hat selbst mit dem einsackenden Luftdämpfer fast nicht spür- oder sichtbar gewippt und jetzt mit dem Vivid noch weniger. Bergab liegt es wie ein Brett (natürlich kein DH-Sofa-Style, aber ich mag es eher dynamisch) und ich nutze den Federweg voll aus. Wo genau mache ich da jetzt etwas falsch?  




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ok cool! danke! trotzdem eigentlich ein müll diese physik.


Richtig, da gbt es aber Abhilfe: Reset Airport - das ist eine Art Schalter für die Luftverbindung zwischen Pumpe und Dämpfer. Ist ein kleines Teil, das man auf die Pumpe aufschraubt. Das funktioniert astrein und ich bin der Meinung, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, ohne sowas (manche Dämpferpumpen haben das ja mittlerweile integriert) den Druck auf dem Piggy sinnvoll einzustellen.




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> mich täte eigentlich interresieren, wann canyon ein neues torque rausbringt... 2013,2014.... bzw. was man eigentlich an einem so gelungen konzept (meine persönliche meinung) eigentlich noch verbessern kann.. - gewicht - geometrieverstullung bzw federwegsverstellung wie beim frx?


Viel kann man an dem Konzept mMn echt nicht verbessern. Durch eine Geometrie-/Federwegsverstellung a la FRX könnte man das Strive gänzlich überflüssig machen. Ein Torque mit U-Turn/Dual Position/Talas Gabel + 180/160 Trackflip und es würde beide Bereiche voll abdecken. Das Torque geht nicht viel schlechter bergauf als das Strive und der Hinterbau ist um Längen potenter, von daher würde diese Lösung sogar beide Bereiche besser abdecken als es jetzt der Fall ist...!


Nochmal zum Thema Dämpfer: Ich war beim Einbau der neuen Feder am Wochenende zuerst ganz glücklich, als ich feststellte, dass das Piggy des Vivid bei umgedrehtem Einbau nicht ans Oberrohr stößt - nur blöd, dass dann die Feder bzw. der Federteller an der Wippe ansteht und den Einbau unmöglich macht


----------



## anulu (30. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Richtig, da gbt es aber Abhilfe: Reset Airport - das ist eine Art Schalter für die Luftverbindung zwischen Pumpe und Dämpfer. Ist ein kleines Teil, das man auf die Pumpe aufschraubt. Das funktioniert astrein und ich bin der Meinung, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, ohne sowas (manche Dämpferpumpen haben das ja mittlerweile integriert) den Druck auf dem Piggy sinnvoll einzustellen.



So ein Teil hab ich mir auch mal zugelegt aber das funktioniert bei meinem DHX nicht wirklich. Da entweicht trozdem verdammt viel Luft wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube. Das Teil lässt sich auch nicht so draufschrauben, dass es das Ventil genügend reindrückt (wenn das Rädchen am Air-Port komplett reingedreht ist) bzw. komplett loslässt (komplett rausgedreht).
Oder ich bin viel zu doof das Teil zu bedienen... aber so lässt sich der Druck nur pi mal daumen einstellen.


----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2012)

Hab mir von nem Canyonmitarbeiter sagen lassen, dass es eh Banane ist, wieviel Druck im Piggy ist solang es zwischen den angegebenen PSI liegt. Da der Druck darin nur verhindern soll, dass Öl in den Piggy gedrückt wird.

Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsche Infos bekommen habe


----------



## Loods (30. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hab mir von nem Canyonmitarbeiter sagen lassen, dass es eh Banane ist, wieviel Druck im Piggy ist solang es zwischen den angegebenen PSI liegt. Da der Druck darin nur verhindern soll, dass Öl in den Piggy gedrückt wird.
> 
> Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsche Infos bekommen habe



Aha, das ist interessant. Ich dachte, dass das Oel, das in den Piggy gedrueckt wird gegen die Luftfeder arbeiten muss, die man durch den Luftdruck einstellt. Also kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das "Banane" ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vom DHX keine Ahnung, aber bei den Manitou (ob Coil oder Luft) ist es ähnlich, und da sollte der Druck im Piggy schon genau passen, wenn man eine definierte Dämpfungswirkung haben möchte. 

Aber dass das *pfft* wenn man die Pumpe abschraubt Luft ist, die aus dem Dämpfer entweicht, ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht. 
Es gibt natürlich Pumpen, die einem das Leben schwer machen. Seit ich die billige Rose-Pumpe habe statt diesem SKS Müll, ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2012)

Wurde mir in Koblenz so gesagt  Es muss immer Druck drauf sein, Einstellen Ã¼ber den Bottom Out, wobei lt. Manual is das nich so Banane... stimmt ... 

Das sagt FOX zum DHX5 Air:


**Durchschlagwiderstand*

  Der Durchschlagwiderstand wirkt sich auf die letzte Phase der Druckbelastung   aus. Zur Einstellung des Durchschlagwiderstands darf der Boost Valve-Druck   maximal 9 Bar betragen. Sie kÃ¶nnen den Knopf von Hand drehen, oder indem   Sie einen 4-mm-InbusschlÃ¼ssel in eine der Ãffnungen stecken. Der Knopf   darf nur von Hand oder mit einem 4-mm-InbusschlÃ¼ssel gedreht werden!
  Wenn Sie den Knopf vollstÃ¤ndig im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, erhalten Sie   den maximalen Durchschlagwiderstand. Um den Durchschlagwiderstand zu verringern,   drehen Sie den Knopf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Sie kÃ¶nnen den Knopf maximal   um drei (3) Umdrehungen drehen. Der Durchschlagwiderstand kann auf der   entsprechenden Einstellungsskala (drei Markierungen) auf dem AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter   abgelesen werden. 
*Um den   Durchschlagwiderstand zu erhÃ¶hen*, drehen Sie den Knopf (siehe   unten) im Uhrzeigersinn.
*Um den   Durchschlagwiderstand zu verringern*, drehen Sie den Knopf gegen   den Uhrzeigersinn.









*Boost Valve*

  Das Boost Valve-Ventil sorgt fÃ¼r ein positionsabhÃ¤ngiges DÃ¤mpfungsschema,   das optimale ÃbergÃ¤nge von der wirksamen ProPedal-DÃ¤mpfung Ã¼ber das Auffangen   von StÃ¶Ãen durch rechteckige Hindernisse bis hin zu einem sanften Anschlag   ermÃ¶glicht. Das Boost Valve-Ventil entkoppelt auch die Einstellung der   ProPedal-DÃ¤mpfung und des Durchschlagwiderstands, sodass das ProPedal-System   unabhÃ¤ngig vom Durchschlagwiderstand eingestellt werden kann.
  Das Boost Valve-Ventil wird nicht direkt eingestellt. Stattdessen werden   seine Wirkungs- und Leistungsmerkmale von der Luftdruckeinstellung im   AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter und durch Einstellung des ProPedal-Knopfs festgelegt.
  Um die Eigenschaften der Druckstufe Ihres DHX Air 5.0 Air-DÃ¤mpfers anzupassen,   setzen Sie eine FOX   Hochdruck-Luftpumpe auf das Luftventil des AusgleichsbehÃ¤lters auf:
*Um ein   hÃ¤rteres Fahrverhalten zu erzielen*, erhÃ¶hen Sie den Luftdruck   um 0,69 â 1,03 Bar.
*Um ein   weicheres Fahrverhalten zu erzielen*, verringern Sie den Luftdruck   Ã¼ber das Ablassventil der Pumpe um 0,69 â 1,03 Bar.
  Fahren Sie mit dem Fahrrad, und Ã¼berprÃ¼fen Sie die Einstellungen, bevor   Sie das Verfahren wiederholen. 


*Auszug von Quelle: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/dhx_air_50.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> So ein Teil hab ich mir auch mal zugelegt aber das funktioniert bei meinem DHX nicht wirklich. Da entweicht trozdem verdammt viel Luft wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube. Das Teil lässt sich auch nicht so draufschrauben, dass es das Ventil genügend reindrückt (wenn das Rädchen am Air-Port komplett reingedreht ist) bzw. komplett loslässt (komplett rausgedreht).
> Oder ich bin viel zu doof das Teil zu bedienen... aber so lässt sich der Druck nur pi mal daumen einstellen.


Würde mich wundern, wenn das nicht funktioniert. Ging damit bisher bei allem, wo ich es drauf geschraubt habe... da war allerdings noch kein DHX dabei. Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand anders verifizieren 




Mithras schrieb:


> Hab mir von nem Canyonmitarbeiter sagen lassen, dass es eh Banane ist, wieviel Druck im Piggy ist solang es zwischen den angegebenen PSI liegt. Da der Druck darin nur verhindern soll, dass Öl in den Piggy gedrückt wird.


Sorry, aber das ist der allerletzte Dünnpfiff. Es ist wie cxfahrer geschrieben hat und wie es auch der Fox Text andeutet: der Druck im Piggy wirkt sich darauf aus, wie viel Effekt die Dämpfung hat und darüber indirekt auch auf die Progression.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber dass das *pfft* wenn man die Pumpe abschraubt Luft ist, die aus dem Dämpfer entweicht, ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht.


Das ist zwar richtig, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass man ohne die "Luft-Abschalter" so eine kleine Kammer wie ein Piggy nicht sauber eingestellt bekommt. Das habe ich mit mehreren Pumpen mehrfach gegeneinander ausgetestet.


----------



## micha1 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hab mir ein 2012 Torque Vertride in S bestellt und wüsste gerne ob's hier im Thread schon Infos zur Fahrwerksabstimmung  gibt oder ob jemand seine Einstellungen/Werte mitteilen könnte - wäre echt super   Mein fahrfertiges Gewicht ca. 82-85 kg. Fahre Touren, einfache bis tech. Trials + ab und zu Bikepark.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den "Nukeproof Electron Nylon Pedalen" in Bezug auf Grip, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht ?

LG


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. Januar 2012)

micha1 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir ein 2012 Torque Vertride in S bestellt und wüsste gerne ob's hier im Thread schon Infos zur Fahrwerksabstimmung  gibt oder ob jemand seine Einstellungen/Werte mitteilen könnte - wäre echt super   Mein fahrfertiges Gewicht ca. 82-85 kg. Fahre Touren, einfache bis tech. Trials + ab und zu Bikepark.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den "Nukeproof Electron Nylon Pedalen" in Bezug auf Grip, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht ?
> 
> LG



1. Musst du im Prinzip alles eigens ermitteln was das beste für dich ist

2. Hier mal von Fox die Standard's --> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/Content/Forks/36/36_TALASRC2.html

Ist ja jetzt für deine Gabel das selbe. 

Hier meine persönlichen Einstellungen! -->

Fahrergewicht auch so ca 82kg.

Luftdruck: 65psi
Zugstufe: +4 Klicks
Low Speed Drkstf: +7 Klicks
High Speed Drkstf: Offen 


Aber *UNBEDINGT* ÖL auffüllen bei deiner Talas, hab dies heute bei meiner gemacht, es warn orginal gerademal ähhh ca 15-20ml Öl drinnen und das ist nichts. Jetzt geht die Gabel auch viel fluffiger!

mfg


----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2012)

micha1 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir ein 2012 Torque Vertride in S bestellt und wüsste gerne ob's hier im Thread schon Infos zur Fahrwerksabstimmung  gibt oder ob jemand seine Einstellungen/Werte mitteilen könnte - wäre echt super   Mein fahrfertiges Gewicht ca. 82-85 kg. Fahre Touren, einfache bis tech. Trials + ab und zu Bikepark.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den "Nukeproof Electron Nylon Pedalen" in Bezug auf Grip, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht ?
> 
> LG



Hi, die Fahrwerksabstimmungstips nehm ich auch  Bringe um die 88KG mit Ausrüstung auf die Waage.

Die Nukeproof Electron hab ich montiert, bin se bisher um die 45km gefahren .. naja... durch die flache Bauweise und die damit in der Mitte etwas erhöhte Achse rutsch ich mit meinen Schuhen nach vorn, bis die Pins Grip durch nen kleinen Steg am Schuhabsatz finden. Dadurch sitzt das Pedal nich vorn sondern recht mittig am Fuß, was mich persönlich stört...

Hab mir mehr Grip erwartet, werde se denk ich auch wieder verkaufen, haben mich nicht zu 100% überzeugt. Meine alten Octane one hatten dorch Einiges mehr an Grip. Werd wohl auf Studpin umsteigen ...


----------



## Nippes80 (30. Januar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Aber *UNBEDINGT* ÖL auffüllen bei deiner Talas, hab dies heute bei meiner gemacht, es warn orginal gerademal ähhh ca 15-20ml Öl drinnen und das ist nichts. Jetzt geht die Gabel auch viel fluffiger!
> 
> mfg



Hi,

welches Öl und wieviel? Gibts irgendwo ne Anleitung...müsste doch bei der Float das gleiche sein oder?

Gruß und THX


----------



## xander_v (30. Januar 2012)

will nicht unhöflich sein aber darf ich fragen wie groß du bei deinen 82kg bist, das du dir ein vertride in s bestellt hast?
ist ja eher ein tourenbike und ich bringe bei 176cm das selbe gewicht auf die wage und fahre ein m.
s wäre mir für touren zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2012)

Die Nukeproof Electron sind grad im Bikemarkt für schmales Geld erhältlich, wer nen leichten Pedalsatz fürs Tourenbike sucht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Januar 2012)

Erster! Her damit!


----------



## christophersch (30. Januar 2012)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Ein Torque mit 160mm wäre denk ich nicht sinnvoll aus Canyons Sicht, da das Strive dann quasi hinfällig wird bzw. zwei 160mm Bikes vorhanden wären. Ich denke in der Produktpalette von Canyon ist so gut wie alles vorhanden und da das Strive erst letztes Jahr neu eingeführt wurde, wird es wohl kaum ein 160mm Torque geben.



Ich hätte größtes Interesse an einem derartigen Bike. Allerdings eher weniger in Form eines Enduro's. Eher als Mini DH Hardcore-Trailbike, welches stabil (wie ein Freerider) ist, schön Feedback gibt (150mm FW), und sich für Tricks eignet. Dabei wenig Gewicht (13Kilo), Luftfederelemente (auf 140-150mm getravelte 36 Float). 
Ähnlich wie das Norco Empire oder YT Play.

Also stabiler als ein Enduro, direkter als ein Freerider und verspielt wie ein Dirtbike.

Ich würde es sofort kaufen!

Und zur Vielfalt der Canyon Bike-Palette: Es fehlt ein Dirtbike (Stitched wurde abgesetzt) mit u.a. einem 4x Aufbau, sowie ein schönes Slopestyle Bike oder 4x Fully. Wenn die Modelle da sind, ist's perfekt. Da können sie sich lieber die 29er Fullys sparen...

Grüße

christophersch


----------



## Pitchshifter (30. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Soderla, jetzt ist es raus: Torque Trailflow weiß in Größe M: 15,77kg OOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute, der Grund für das Mehrgewicht ist hauptsächlich die Pulverbeschichtung.
Anodisierte Rahmen sind leider leichter - weiß jemand die genaue Differenz?

Sehr schickes Bike - ich werde erst 2013 wieder zuschlagen.
Bis dahin gibt es evtl. auch schon eine feinfühlige Talas.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Januar 2012)

Zwischen M und L liegen knapp 300gr. Der Rest an mehrgewicht ist lack und falsche herstellerangabe.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (30. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und zur Vielfalt der Canyon Bike-Palette: Es fehlt ein Dirtbike (Stitched wurde abgesetzt) mit u.a. einem 4x Aufbau, sowie ein schönes Slopestyle Bike oder 4x Fully. Wenn die Modelle da sind, ist's perfekt. Da können sie sich lieber die 29er Fullys sparen...



Da hast du auf jeden Fall Recht, deswegen habe ich geschrieben so gut wie alles  Ich fände es auch gut, wenn Canyon wieder ein Dirtbike/Slopestyle Bike anbietet, wundert mich auch ein wenig das es gar nichts in die Richtung gibt. Ich würde es auch sofort gegen die 29er Palette tauschen...die können sie sich sparen, mit "twentyniner" (wie es überall heißt) kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> will nicht unhöflich sein aber darf ich fragen wie groß du bei deinen 82kg bist, das du dir ein vertride in s bestellt hast?
> ist ja eher ein tourenbike und ich bringe bei 176cm das selbe gewicht auf die wage und fahre ein m.
> s wäre mir für touren zu klein.



Ich fahre ein torque ES in M mit meinen 190cm. 

Trägt sich einfach besser so ein kompaktes rad  
Und es steht sich leichter auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## smithi80 (31. Januar 2012)

@Nippes hier mal ein video
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm


----------



## anulu (31. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn das nicht funktioniert. Ging damit bisher bei allem, wo ich es drauf geschraubt habe... da war allerdings noch kein DHX dabei. Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand anders verifizieren



Bei meiner Talas hat das auch schon nich richtig funktioniert. Entweder is das Teil im Sack oder Fox hat sehr komische Anschlüsse. Ich werde es später aber nocheinmal probieren! Das hat mich jetz gereizt das muss funktionieren! 
Vllt. is meine original Canyon-Pumpe auch einfach Müll. *



Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein torque ES in M mit meinen 190cm.



Whoot? Krass  Wenn du mit zurecht kommst 

* Edit sagt: Ok meine Pumpe is Müll. Habe es jetz nocheinmal probieren wollen und dabei festgestellt, dass die Pumpe an einer Verbindungsstelle undicht ist. Scheint wohl von Anfang an ein klein wenig undicht gewesen zu sein und mit der Zeit immer mehr. Kein Wunder somit wird der Reset-Port doch funktionieren! 

An der Stelle (da wird nix zu machen sein außer Tape ) :


----------



## micha1 (31. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> will nicht unhöflich sein aber darf ich fragen wie groß du bei deinen 82kg bist, das du dir ein vertride in s bestellt hast?
> ist ja eher ein tourenbike und ich bringe bei 176cm das selbe gewicht auf die wage und fahre ein m.
> s wäre mir für touren zu klein.



Also erst mal danke für die Tipps (Fahrwerk + Pedale)  Das mit dem Öl ist ja der Hammer, werde da bei Abholung (besser vorher) nachfragen - wäre aber für genau Infos auch dankbar (Füllmenge etc.) 
@Xander:  Bin 177cm, Schrittlänge ca. 81cm - laut PPS (von Canyon) wäre das M (bei Schrittlänge 80cm = S), also für mich klar S weil handlicher & spaßiger zu fahren (techn. Trials etc.), und in erster Linie ist es für mich ein "Spaßbike" - bei Touren muss man eh Abstriche machen   Mein jetziges Torque (von 2007 ein 9.0) ist ein M, zwar OK, aber selbst mit 50ger Vorbau könnte es noch einen Tick kürzer sein (Oberrohr). Außerdem ist das S noch ein paar Grämmchen leichter und ein kleiner Rahmen sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha1 (31. Januar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Aber *UNBEDINGT* ÖL auffüllen bei deiner Talas, hab dies heute bei meiner gemacht, es warn orginal gerademal ähhh ca 15-20ml Öl drinnen und das ist nichts. Jetzt geht die Gabel auch viel fluffiger!
> 
> mfg



Thema Öl-Menge bei der Talas Fit RC2 170&180mm, laut: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

bei Nr. 72 zu finden: Damper-side oil bath = 40ml / Spring-side oil bath = 15ml

MfG


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Ok meine Pumpe is Müll. Habe es jetz nocheinmal probieren wollen und dabei festgestellt, dass die Pumpe an einer Verbindungsstelle undicht ist. Scheint wohl von Anfang an ein klein wenig undicht gewesen zu sein und mit der Zeit immer mehr. Kein Wunder somit wird der Reset-Port doch funktionieren!


Ah, kein Wunder! Ich hab übrigens die selbe Pumpe, an deren Bauart liegts also nicht generell


----------



## anulu (1. Februar 2012)

Ja liegt nich an der Bauart. Da hat sich wohl irgendeine Dichtung verabschiedet. Hab bisher auch nich viele Dämpferpumpen gefunden die einen anderen Anschluss haben. Die Canyon-Pumpe von einem Kollegen funktioniert auch problemlos.

Muss ich mir wohl ma eine zulegen.


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

ich habe noch eine dämpferpumpe über, also brauche sie nichtmehr da ich keine luft federelemente mehr habe.
wenn du magst kannst du die haben, ist von canyon aber funktioniert.


----------



## Jogi (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine dämpferpumpe über, also brauche sie nichtmehr da ich keine luft federelemente mehr habe.
> wenn du magst kannst du die haben, ist von canyon aber funktioniert.



und wie bringst die Luft ins Piggy von deim CCDB rein?


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

da ist ne fette torxschraube vor dem ventil und im piggy ist stickstoff drinne.
da pumpt man nix rein.
das geht glaube nur bei fox dämpfern.


----------



## Jogi (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> da ist ne fette torxschraube vor dem ventil und im piggy ist stickstoff drinne.
> da pumpt man nix rein.
> das geht glaube nur bei fox dämpfern.



wieder was g'lernt


----------



## fanatikz (1. Februar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> @Nippes hier mal ein video
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm



Hey, kann man die enthaltene Menge nachvollziehen ohne das Casting abzunehmen?

Du hast geschrieben, da waren bei dir nur 15-20ml, drinnen, die Jungs im Video füllen auch nur 15mm ein laut Fox sollen da auch nur 15mm rein...


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

nein wie soll denn das gehen?
da muss man die gabel schon aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> nein wie soll denn das gehen?
> da muss man die gabel schon aufmachen.



Na wenn ich oben einfüll, dann könnt ich doch mit nem Meßstab prüfen
*duck-und weg*

Ist da dann au das grüne Öl drinne? Verdammt hab eben erst das blaue gekauft..


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

schraub die gabel doch einfach von unten auf und schütte das alte öl raus und füll anschließend neues rein wenn du das unbedingt wissen willst.
komplett abziehen musst du das casting nicht.

welches öl das genau ist weiß ich nicht aber das wird auf der fox webseite irgendwo stehen.


----------



## _mike_ (2. Februar 2012)

In die 170/180er Float gehören laut Fox je 40mm Fox Green 10wt rein, in die Talas 170/180 15mm/40mm: 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/012/index.html -> Forks - Oil Volumes

Im TechForum gibts zum Thema zig Threads (SuFu hilft) und oft wird dort die Verwendung von ganz einfachem Motoröl (z.B. 10W40) empfohlen. Darüber gehen die Meinungen aber weit auseinander, weil das Motoröl wohl eher am Casting hängenbleibt als richtig zu schmieren. Aber ne günstige Möglichkeit und einen Versuch wert ist es allemal, und kaputtmachen wirst du dabei nichts.

Näher dran am Green Oil und vom selben Hersteller wie das Fox ist wohl das hier: http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...--Gabel-Daempfer-Oel-Pro-RSF-10wt-1Liter.html

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Hinweis: Laut Fox soll mann den "Crush Washer" links unten wechseln (eine Beilagscheibe aus Plastik bei der Float, Alu bei Talas) wenn man die Gabel unten auseinanderbaut. Den hab ich bisher nicht einzeln gefunden, sondern nur als Teil des "Dust Wiper Kit". Aber das ist wohl auch nicht immer nötig, und hab ich bei meinen RS-Gabeln auch nie gemacht - gesifft hat trotzdem nichts.


----------



## mc83 (4. Februar 2012)

Fragen an die Stylepolizei:

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Torque Dropzone von 2011 in RAW.
Die Gabel ist auch RAW.

Ich will das Bike optisch aufpeppen:
Folgendes ist schon Blau: Vorbau, Wippe, diverse Schrauben von den Drehpunkten.
Violett soll das werden: Pedale, Lenker und Sattelklemme.

Die Sattelstütze ist im Moment schwarz. Die werde ich aber glasperlenstrahlen, dann ist die zum Rahmen passend RAW.

Nun zu den Laufrädern, hätte da an folgendes gedacht:
Vr: Felge Blau, Speichen Silber, Nabe Violett
Hr: Felge Violett, Speichen Silber, Nabe Blau

Was meint Ihr, sieht das gut aus oder nur "zusammengewürfelt"?

Gruß


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Februar 2012)

Man wird zwar das gedachte konzept erkennen können, aber für mich wäre das zu viel des guten.
Die kombi aus blau und violett kann ich mir gerade auch nicht so wirklich gut vorstellen.
Aber es muss dir gefallen.
Ich steh auf raw optik.
Daher habe ich auch das speedzone gewählt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Februar 2012)

nimm noch eloxierte schrauben für die zwischen nabe und bremsscheibe macht einiges her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (4. Februar 2012)

Also lieber das mit den Laufrädern lassen?
Dann bleibe ich bei den silbernen Deemax.
Schrauben sollen auch noch kommen, aber das hat noch Zeit.
Weißt du zufällig jemanden der gute Schrauben zu einem guten Preis hat?

Gruß


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Februar 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig jemanden der gute Schrauben zu einem guten Preis hat?
> 
> Gruß



chainreaction hat immer wieder sowas im angebot, oder eloxier es dir halt selber 

und finde ja schon die RAW farbe am torque echt geil würde da außer dem blau nicht mehr viel machen, kannst aber auch das blau wegnehmen und stattdessen eine komplett andere farbe machen, aber kombinieren auf RAW würde ich nicht...


----------



## Mithras (5. Februar 2012)

Weil wir gerade bei schrauben sind, hat jemand ne Hammerschmidt - Bashguard Schraube über?


----------



## mc83 (5. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm den Lenker, die Sattelklemme und das Pedal in Violett eingefärbt.
Die Farbe stimmt in etwa mit den Violetten Sixpackteilen überein.

Wie gefällts?
Die Position vom Rad ist nicht sonderlich Fotogen, aber so kann man alle Bauteile erkennen.

Was ich noch probiere, wenn ich Lust habe ist, dass ich die Felgen mal einfärbe und den Hintergrund zwischen den Laufrädern weiß einfärbe.

Oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge zur Farbe?
Folgende Farben währen möglich: http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=797

Gruß


----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo mc83,
das lila/purple könnte mir gefallen aber die blaue Wippe passt dann nicht
mehr so richtig dazu. Wie siehts aus wenn man die blaue Wippe in lila/purple umeloxiert? Ich würde mich eher für einen Farbakzent entscheiden blau oder lila nicht und, bin da eher etwas konservativ eingestellt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal nachfragen wieviele Spacer unter den Vorbau müssen bei einem Torque, Modell 2010, Größe L, inkl. Matchmaker !?

gehe von 3x5mm aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Gruß


----------



## lnt (6. Februar 2012)

wieso denn "müssen" ? meinst du wie viele von haus aus verbaut sind? weil man auch gänzlich ohne spacer fahren könnte, je nach eigenen vorlieben halt.


----------



## mc83 (6. Februar 2012)

@rmfausi

Wippe umeloxieren möchte ich eigentlich nicht.
Weiters hat der Vorbau ja auch das selbe Blau wie die Wippe sowie auch der Drehpunkt vor der Hr. Achse.

Wollte eigentlich eine zweite Farbe mitreinnehmen.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Februar 2012)

Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt. 
Habe nen "Atlas Fr Low Rise Lenker", kurzer Husselfelt Vorbau, diese Kombie möchte ich gerne behalten. Da der Lenke bzw. Bremse/Shifter am Oberrohr anschlagen wollte ich mal wissen wieviele von Haus aus bei einem L Rahmen verbaut sind.



lnt schrieb:


> wieso denn "müssen" ? meinst du wie viele von haus aus verbaut sind? weil man auch gänzlich ohne spacer fahren könnte, je nach eigenen vorlieben halt.


----------



## xander_v (6. Februar 2012)

15mm spacer sind normal verbaut

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Februar 2012)

was braucht man beim 2009 torque für eine Steckachsmaß hinten ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2012)

135x12mm


----------



## Pitchshifter (6. Februar 2012)

*Wie macht sich denn der DHX Air im Torque Alpinist?*


Ich frage, weil der DHX Air 5.0 für so manche Hinterbauten nicht geeignet ist und man durch den Federweg rauscht.


----------



## edik. (6. Februar 2012)

Ich konnte mich nie mit dem Dämpfer anfreuden. Entweder rauschte er gerne mal durch den gesamten Federweg oder war sehr unsensibel. Ich habs nicht geschafft ihn zufriedenstellend einzustellen.
Daher hab ich mir letzte Woche einen Coil Dämpfer im Bikemarkt gekauft. Für ne Testfahrt hatte ich jedoch noch keine Zeit.


----------



## whurr (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

bei meinem 2011 Torque muß ich die Dämpferbuchsen wechseln.

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es bei älteren Modellen Probleme gab, dass man die Schrauben kaum rausbekam.
Ist das bei den 2011 Rahmen immer noch so?

Kann mir wer die Ersatzteilnummer und Preis für die obere und untere Dämpferschraube nennen?

Hat eventuell auch wer die notwendigen Maße für Huber Buchsen parat?

Danke im Voraus!
ciao
Whurr


----------



## han-sch (6. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann dir jetzt nur von mir erzählen, aber ich hatte keinerlei Probleme da die Schrauben rauszubekommen.


----------



## xander_v (6. Februar 2012)

buchsen sind 22,2x8
und bei den 11er torques ist schon die neue schraube drinne, meine musste ich rausbohren.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (6. Februar 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Wie macht sich denn der DHX Air im Torque Alpinist?*
> 
> 
> Ich frage, weil der DHX Air 5.0 für so manche Hinterbauten nicht geeignet ist und man durch den Federweg rauscht.



kann dir eigentlich nur positives sagen über den dämpfer, spricht vorallem beim alpinist im vergleich zu der talas vorne traumhaft an, ob er jetzt durch den gesamten federweg rauscht, naja... das sei mal dahingestellt, jedenfalls kannst du ihn effektiv progressiver machen wegen den durchschlagschutz also diesbezüglich gibts keine probleme.

das einzige die einstellschraube für die zugstufe ist ein bischen fummelig zu bedienen, aber sonst ist der dämpfer finde ich top...

würde ihn jetzt z.b nicht gegen einen cane creek db, oder einen vivid air tauschen, da sie eig. schwerer sind, wenn dann würde ich gleich zu nem stahlfederdämpfer umsteigen!

lg


----------



## Xah88 (6. Februar 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 135x12mm


 Beim 2011 brauche ich aber 142mm, oder ? Gibt es eigtl einen Shop mit den passenden Adaptern von 135 auf 142 mm ?

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2012)

Beim 2011er 142x12, ja. Adapter gibts je nach Nabe. Bei Hope z.B. kein Problem.


----------



## xander_v (6. Februar 2012)

2011er hat 142mm x-12.

mit den adaptern kommt es drauf an welche naben du hast und ob es dafür umrüstkits gibt.


----------



## Mithras (6. Februar 2012)

Jepp 2011 is 142x12

Adapter gibt es. Allerdings kommt das auf deine LaufrÃ¤der/Naben an. Hab z.B. Mavic verbaut, die bieten Adapter 135x12 auf 142x12 fÃ¼r Mavic-LRS mit ITS4-Freilauf an. Kosten um die 17â¬


----------



## Xah88 (6. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Jepp 2011 is 142x12
> 
> Adapter gibt es. Allerdings kommt das auf deine LaufrÃ¤der/Naben an. Hab z.B. Mavic verbaut, die bieten Adapter 135x12 auf 142x12 fÃ¼r Mavic-LRS mit ITS4-Freilauf an. Kosten um die 17â¬



Danke an alle, das ging ja fix  ...

Dann weiÃ ich schon mal, dass ich im Bikemarkt bei Mavic und Hope- "benabten" LaufrÃ¤dern zuschlagen kann (wenn der Rest stimmt)...

Danke & Ride on

PÂ´s gibt es einen guten Shop fÃ¼r solche Adapter?

PPÂ´s falls jemand einen passenden blauen oder schwarzen verkaufen mÃ¶chte, gerne PN  (Drift, Supra, EX721, Tweet Tweets und co)


----------



## xander_v (6. Februar 2012)

bei hope musst du drauf achten das du ne x-12 nabe nimmst, sonst musst du die achse und die adapter kaufen.

die mavic adapter bekommt man in jedem shop, bei bike-discount glaube ich fÃ¼r 16â¬


----------



## Xah88 (6. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> bei hope musst du drauf achten das du ne x-12 nabe nimmst, sonst musst du die achse und die adapter kaufen.
> 
> die mavic adapter bekommt man in jedem shop, bei bike-discount glaube ich für 16



Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Merci



@Xah88


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Februar 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> bei meinem 2011 Torque muß ich die Dämpferbuchsen wechseln.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen 11er Rahmen und wegen dem aufbohrend er alten Schraube nun die neue mit dem tieferen Inbus an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.
Auch wenn ich sie mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anziehe (Drehmomentschlüssel) passiert es manchmal, dass ich mich beim erneuten öffen mit meinem kompletten körpergewicht (60kg) auf den Hebel stemmen muss. dann krachts einmal laut, die schruab ist locker und es stinkt wie Hölle...
zufrieden bin ich mit dem ergebnis nicht, aber besser als eine Schraube, die ich jedes mal aufbohren muss...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (6. Februar 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 11er Rahmen und wegen dem aufbohrend er alten Schraube nun die neue mit dem tieferen Inbus an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.
> Auch wenn ich sie mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anziehe (Drehmomentschlüssel) passiert es manchmal, dass ich mich beim erneuten öffen mit meinem kompletten körpergewicht (60kg) auf den Hebel stemmen muss. dann krachts einmal laut, die schruab ist locker und es stinkt wie Hölle...
> zufrieden bin ich mit dem ergebnis nicht, aber besser als eine Schraube, die ich jedes mal aufbohren muss...



Genauso ist das bei mir wenn ich die Schraube lösen will, erst gehts einen kleinen Ruck ganz leicht, und dann einmal 'knack und staub' und sie wieder fest. Hab letztes mal schon gedacht ich muss wieder ausbohren.
Ich hatte den Verdacht dass sich der Konus in irgendeiner Weise festsetzt, darum habe versucht ich bei angesetztem Inbusschlüssel mit einem Durchschlag von der anderen Seite der Schraube mit Hämmern etwas zu unterstützen - hat aber garnichts gebracht.
Da es aber Leute gibt die mit der Schraube gar keine Probleme haben, würde ich trotzdem vermuten dass es mit einem leicht unterschiedlich gefertigten Konus (wahrscheinlich im Rahmen) zusammenhängt. Woanders kann es ja fast nicht haken.


----------



## xander_v (7. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich meine schraube ausbohren musste habe ich bei der neuen ein bischen fett draufgeschmiert, seitdem gehts easy.
Ich kontolliere dann eben alla 2-3 fahrten das anzugsmoment und vor dem parkbesuch sowieso.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Fragen an die Stylepolizei:
> 
> Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Torque Dropzone von 2011 in RAW.
> Die Gabel ist auch RAW.
> ...


Also ICH würde ja am Dropzone in Raw auch bei nur einer Farbe bleiben, aber ich kanns auch nachvollziehen... habe ein gelbes Hardtail mit grün/rot elox Mix 

Wenn du das machst, dann sei bei der Farbverteilung sehr konsequent, sonst sieht es schnell nach Kirmesbude aus. Du hast ja schon ein paar Teile in blau... darauf aufbauend würde ich jeweils ehder große Teile violett und kleine Teile blau machen. Also blauer Vorbau + violetter Lenker, blaue Naben + violette Felgen. Da alle Kleinteile am Rahmen blau sind, würde ich auch den Sattelschnellspanner blau lassen, der dürfte ja schon in blau dran sein? Bei den Pedalen bin ich unschlüssig, ob blau oder violett besser käme. Bei den Laufrädern würde ich mir das aber auch nochmal gut überlegen, das sieht danach auf jeden Fall extrem grell aus...!

Ist übrigens ne recht klassische Farbkombi, vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere noch an den Golf 2 Fire & Ice, der hatte die Innenausstattung in den Farben. So ein Exemplar steht bei mir zuhause vor der Tür


----------



## whurr (7. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> buchsen sind 22,2x8
> und bei den 11er torques ist schon die neue schraube drinne , meine musste ich rausbohren.





Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 11er Rahmen und wegen dem aufbohrend er alten Schraube nun die neue mit dem tieferen Inbus an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.



hmmm, das hört sich jetzt für mich einmal so an als hätte der 2011er Rahmen eine neue Schraube und einmal so als hätte Hardtail94 eine alte drin gehabt, die er aufbohren musste.

Geht es hier denn eigentlich nur um die obere oder um beide?

Da ich eh was bei Canyon bestellen muß, bestell ich mir also gleich sicherheitshalber beide Schrauben mit.
Hat wer die Teilenummern?



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich sie mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anziehe (Drehmomentschlüssel) passiert es manchmal, dass ich mich beim erneuten öffen mit meinem kompletten körpergewicht (60kg) auf den Hebel stemmen muss. dann krachts einmal laut, die schruab ist locker und es stinkt wie Hölle...





Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Genauso ist das bei mir wenn ich die Schraube lösen will, erst gehts einen kleinen Ruck ganz leicht, und dann einmal 'knack und staub' und sie wieder fest.



Wenn beides aus Alu ist, müßte das "ganze normale Kaltverschweißung" sein, die durch den hohen Druck zwischen den beiden Gewinden entsteht.
Das kenn ich von Inlineskate-Achsen. Die kann man fetten wie man möchte, es knallt und stinkt jedesmal beim Öffnen.


----------



## mc83 (7. Februar 2012)

@smubob

habe noch ein bischen rumgespielt. Was hällt ihr davon?


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Februar 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> hmmm, das hört sich jetzt für mich einmal so an als hätte der 2011er Rahmen eine neue Schraube und einmal so als hätte Hardtail94 eine alte drin gehabt, die er aufbohren musste.
> 
> Geht es hier denn eigentlich nur um die obere oder um beide?
> 
> ...


Die obere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme hat die Canyon Bestellnummer: A1017956
(Die untere Schraube hat die Nummer: A1017958)

Es geht dabei nur um die obere, meine mußte ich auch aufbohren für die erste Dämpferwartung. So gut die Rahmen auch funktionieren von Canyon (Ich mag mein Torque sehr), aber bei den Details schlampen sie doch gewaltig.
Siehe auch den Thread über den linken Bolzen im Hauptschwingen Lager.
Wie kann man sowas nur so konstruieren


----------



## xander_v (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn es eins der frühen 2011er serie war dann kann es sein das es eine alte war.
Nachdem ich fett dran mache knallt da nix mehr und ich ziehe meine schraube auch mit 12nm an
Vorher hat es auch geknallt.

Die neue schraube sieht aus wie eine mit linsenkopf, die alte hingegen wie eine normale senkschraube mit glatten kopf.
Versuch doch dein glück, wenns nicht klappt kannst du sie ja immernoch mitbestellen.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> habe noch ein bischen rumgespielt. Was hällt ihr davon?


Finde ich beides besser als die blau-violett Kombo  Aber bei den Ultimate musst du aufpassen... je nach Fahrstil halten die nicht allzu lange...! Ist ein typisches Mavic-Problem, sobald deren Felgen ein Bisschen leichter sind, kriegen sie sehr leicht Dellen und reißen auch schnell 




xander_v schrieb:


> Nachdem ich fett dran mache knallt da nix mehr und ich ziehe meine schraube auch mit 12nm an


Ich habe die Schraube vor ~1 Jahr beim Umbau auf den Vivid auch gewechselt und habe beim Einbau (von der sehr harmlosen) Schraubsicherung aufs Gewinde gemacht - die Schraube ging letzte Woche beim Federwechsel einwandfrei auf  Habe sie auch mit 12Nm angezogen.


Wenn wir gerade schon beim Thema sind... ich habe von einer Falschlieferung noch eine Schraube zuhause liegen, dürfte der Beschriftung nach fürs (alte) FRX sein. Falls die jemand der FRX-Fahrer oder Canyoneros identifizieren kann (LordLinchpin evtl.?) wäre super! Die Schraube darf auch derjenige haben, der als erster lieb fragt  (so lange sie nicht doch irgendwo ans alte Torque FR passt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (7. Februar 2012)

> hmmm, das hört sich jetzt für mich einmal so an als hätte der 2011er  Rahmen eine neue Schraube und einmal so als hätte Hardtail94 eine alte  drin gehabt, die er aufbohren musste.
> 
> Geht es hier denn eigentlich nur um die obere oder um beide?



Ich hatte ein frühes 2011er modell und auch somit auch noch die "alte" Schraube für die OBERE Dämpferaufnahme. Bei der utneren funktioniert alles makellos...

Ich bin der meinung, dass es an den Buchsen, oder auf der Schruabenkopfseite der Dämpferaufnahme liegt, denn "damals"...   als ich den Schruabenkopf abgefräst hatte ging die Schruabenmutter mühelos herunter (an der Schraubesicherung lags also nicht) und ich musste die Reste der Schraube mit der "Schruabendreher+Hammer"-Methode aus den Buchsen schlagen, damit sie rauskamen...

Naja, wie auch immer, fette sie jetzt regelmäßig ('obs was bringt, sei dahin gestellt) und ziehe sie mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel an, damit mir Canyon nicht wie "damals" mit technischem Unverständis kommen kann. 
Kracht trotzdem bei jedem öffnen ordentlich und stinkt wie bekloppt 

But just my two cents


----------



## anulu (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe immernoch die alte Schraube aus '09 drinne. Die is bei mir auch noch total in Ordnung und ich habe öfters mal den Dämpfer draußen un ziehe immer mit dem Drehmoment fest. Anscheinend hab ich ne gute erwischt


----------



## whurr (8. Februar 2012)

Danke Zusammen 

Ich hab eins der ersten 2011er Trailflows.
Werde mir also bei der eh notwendigen Bestellung (völlig bekloppt, dass die die Satelliten für's Sattelstützenkabel immer noch nicht mit beilegen oder wenigstens wie die Schaltaugenschraube mit anbieten) gleich die A1017956 mitbestellen.


----------



## Mithras (8. Februar 2012)

Die wurden mir angeboten


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Dinger bräuchte ich auch. Meine Kabelbinderlösung ist nicht unbedingt zufriedenstellend.
@ whurr: Kannst du mir die genaue Bezeichnung schicken?


----------



## _mike_ (8. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> In die 170/180er Float gehören laut Fox je 40mm Fox Green 10wt rein, in die Talas 170/180 15mm/40mm:
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/012/index.html -> Forks - Oil Volumes
> 
> Im TechForum gibts zum Thema zig Threads (SuFu hilft) und oft wird dort die Verwendung von ganz einfachem Motoröl (z.B. 10W40) empfohlen. Darüber gehen die Meinungen aber weit auseinander, weil das Motoröl wohl eher am Casting hängenbleibt als richtig zu schmieren. Aber ne günstige Möglichkeit und einen Versuch wert ist es allemal, und kaputtmachen wirst du dabei nichts.
> ...



Nur FYI: Hab mal die Ölmenge der Float am Trailflow nachgemessen: rechts ca. 20mm, links nur ein paar Tropfen....

Nach dem Fetten der Dichtungen und mit 40mm 10W40 pro Seite flutscht die Gabel jetzt schon im Stand wesentlich besser - fast schon wie meine Totem Coil (fast), vorher lief sie deutlich holziger. Neuen Crush Washer hab ich nicht verbaut, sifft trotzdem nix.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> links nur ein paar Tropfen....


Dieser Wahnsinn hat bei Fox anscheinend System, war bei der Talas meines Mädels genau so und hat man auch schon wiederholt gelesen. WAAARUUUM???


----------



## smithi80 (8. Februar 2012)

meien fühlt sich auch extrem holzig an, sobald es ein bisschen wärmer ist und ich mich wiérder in die Werkstat traue schaue ich mal und geb bescheid


----------



## mok2905 (8. Februar 2012)

Wo wir grad bei Ölmengen sind, seh ich das richtig das bei der VAN R auf Federseite 40ml und auf Dämpfungsseite 220ml rein sollen?

Hab die Feder letztens ausgebaut und das war alles Furztrocken. Dann werd ich wohl mal nen Kanister Öl kaufen und das ganze checken.

Wo kriegt man das Fox Green 10wt günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (8. Februar 2012)

220ml kommen nur beim (O/B R damper) rein, bei FIT 40mm - steht doch alles schön da.

Glaub dem IBM Forum: du brauchst kein orginal Fox Green 10wt für die Schmierung.....


----------



## mok2905 (8. Februar 2012)

Jo stimmt sieht man auf der Fox Seite echt gut, hab ich dann auch gefunden 

Was kann man denn stattdessen nehmen, hab mal was von 10W40 gesehen, davon hätt ich noch ein Literchen zuhause stehen


----------



## RockFox (8. Februar 2012)

hier der Link für die richtige Ölmenge:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

und immer schön Motoröl nehmen und kein Gabelöl, außer ihr habt O/B


----------



## RockFox (8. Februar 2012)

@mok2905

10W40 klingt gut! Das kannst du nehmen!


----------



## mok2905 (8. Februar 2012)

Du sagst aber, kein Motoröl bei bei Open Bath. 

Ich hab aber die VAN 180R, also mit O/B R Dämpfung.


----------



## RockFox (8. Februar 2012)

Dann darfst du nur auf der Federseite 10W40 reinkippen! In die Dämpferseite muss dann Gabelöl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Bei Verwendung von Motoröl etwas mehr nehmen als original angegeben!


----------



## mok2905 (8. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, werd ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren wenn ich meine neue Feder einbaue.


----------



## whurr (9. Februar 2012)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Die Dinger bräuchte ich auch. Meine Kabelbinderlösung ist nicht unbedingt zufriedenstellend.
> @ whurr: Kannst du mir die genaue Bezeichnung schicken?



A1016904 Satellite-Single für 2,95 pro Stück plus 5,90 Versand

Es wurden hier auch schon mal diese empfohlen:

Ragley Single Cable Guide Kit, 8 Stück für 10,41
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46326

Ob sie genauso gut passen wie die originalen weiß ich nicht.



Mithras schrieb:


> Die wurden mir angeboten



Automatisch bei der Web-Bestellung?
Dann war ich blind.

Letztes Jahr haben Sie sie mir auf Rückfrage kostenlos nachgeschickt.
Dieses Jahr bekam ich ein Angebot.


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Februar 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Mithras (9. Februar 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Automatisch bei der Web-Bestellung?
> Dann war ich blind.
> 
> Letztes Jahr haben Sie sie mir auf Rückfrage kostenlos nachgeschickt.
> Dieses Jahr bekam ich ein Angebot.


 
Nope, via Telefon  Weil Outletbike und so, da wollt ich schnell sein ^^


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2012)

Der neue Touren LRS ist drauf, Pedale & andere Griffe dran: 15,4kg fahrbereit:





Änderungen:
- Superstar ULTRA Mag (324g)
- Superstar Lock On Grips - Supagripa  (107g)
- LRS Hope Pro 2 EVO, ZTR Flow, Sapim Laser/D-Light & Alunippel, DMR Felgenband (1749g)
- Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 Trailstar (786g) / Pacestar (789g)
- Shimano CS-M771-10 fach 11-36 Kassette (337g)
- +60mm 10W40 Öl in die Tauchrohre gekippt

Zur Erinnerung: Out of the Box wog die Kist 15,77kg, mit neuem LRS 15,07kg (ohne Pedale).


----------



## benni260 (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mir dieses Jahr das 5.0 Playzone anschaffen. Mein erstes Downhill. Kann mir jemand dazu was erzählen? Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht? Und wie sieht es mit der Ausstattung, reicht es für einen Anfänger aus oder lohnt es sich ein paar Hunderter mehr drauf zu legen?


----------



## christophersch (9. Februar 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mir dieses Jahr das 5.0 Playzone anschaffen. Mein erstes Downhill. Kann mir jemand dazu was erzählen? Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht? Und wie sieht es mit der Ausstattung, reicht es für einen Anfänger aus oder lohnt es sich ein paar Hunderter mehr drauf zu legen?



Wenn du Downhill fahren möchtest, würde ich dir das Speedzone ans Herz legen.
Es ist durch die Bank sehr solide, und vernünftig aufgebaut und sollte für dich als Anfänger mehr als ausreichen. Zudem recht leicht und verstellbar (Geometrie, Gabel etc).

Später kannst du es dann durch den Tausch einzelner Teile (Dämpfer, Felgen, Kurbel) immer noch etwas aufmöbeln. Ist aber keineswegs notwendig.

Wenn du nicht nach Koblenz fahren kannst/möchtest check mal die einzelnen Tests. ("Freeride 4/11", "26", MTB Rider Mag, sowie Womb 12/11 & 3/12)


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (9. Februar 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mir dieses Jahr das 5.0 Playzone anschaffen. Mein erstes Downhill. Kann mir jemand dazu was erzählen? Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht? Und wie sieht es mit der Ausstattung, reicht es für einen Anfänger aus oder lohnt es sich ein paar Hunderter mehr drauf zu legen?



Also mit dem Bike machst du sicherlich nichts falsch. Aber wie christophersch sagt, wenn dein Fokus auf Dowhnill liegt, kannst du dir auch mal das Speedzone anschauen.
Was hast du denn genau damit vor? Also ich fahre das Rockzone aus 2011 (ist dem Playzone 2012 von den Parts ziemlich ähnlich) und bin damit auf local Freeride Strecken und Trails unterwegs und ab un zu im Park, dafür reicht das völlig aus und du kannst nochmal gut zum Trail fahren. Wenn du etwas ähnliches machen willst, reicht das Playzone meiner Meinung nach völlig aus. Willst du allerdings diverese DH Strecken runterprettern ist das Speedzone vielleicht die bessere Wahl.


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2012)

Hab auch mal die orginal verbauten LRS gewogen:

Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 EXO:    833g
Maxxis Ardent 2,4'' EXO:         834g
Schläuche:                              193g 
Kassette CS HG-62:                475g
Sun Ringle Drift 2.1:              2259g

Ich hab ja gehofft die verbauten Mäntel wären schwerer, aber ich hab immer noch 750g an drehender Masse abspecken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (9. Februar 2012)

@christoph

komme aus koblenz, ist also kein Problem bei Canyon vorbei zu fahren. ist nur 5 minuten von mir aus .

Ich werd auch erst mal probefahren bevor ich so viel Geld ausgebe. Aber danke schon mal für die Tipps. Also richtig runterbrettern mit Sprüngen etc. ist bei mir eh noch nicht drin. Fange erst mal klein an


----------



## christophersch (9. Februar 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> @christoph
> 
> komme aus koblenz, ist also kein Problem bei Canyon vorbei zu fahren. ist nur 5 minuten von mir aus .
> 
> Ich werd auch erst mal probefahren bevor ich so viel Geld ausgebe. Aber danke schon mal für die Tipps. Also richtig runterbrettern mit Sprüngen etc. ist bei mir eh noch nicht drin. Fange erst mal klein an



...du Glücklicher! Ich kaufe blind.

wie schon in der Womb geschrieben: " auch trotz Singlecrown ist das Dropzone eher der Downhiller unter den Freeridern..."

im vorherigen Test des Flashzones hieß es aber: " Auch mit Doublecrown ist das Flashzone eher der Freerider unter den Testkandidaten (DH- Bikes)"


Zusammenfassend kann man also sagen: Tests sind wenig umfangreich, aber die neuen Frx's Super Allrounder (Freeride <-> Downhill)


----------



## DiscoDuDe (9. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hab auch mal die orginal verbauten LRS gewogen:
> 
> Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 EXO:    833g
> Maxxis Ardent 2,4'' EXO:         834g
> ...



naja das war ja klar das die nur die single comp. reifen draufgeben und mit den laufradsatz lag ich bei ca 2.3kg eh ziemlich gut 

also bei der kassette könnte man noch ca 150-200g einsparen!

Laufradsatz ja sowieso...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Kassette CS HG-62:                475g


Wohooo, was ein Klotz! Da gehen ja selbst mit wenig $$$-Aufwand schnell mal >200g ab.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (9. Februar 2012)

jop...

na ich muss auch nachschauen morgen welche ich drauf hab...

will bei mir sowieso auf sram umrüsten, finde dass zu meinem alpinisten die X0 Tango Orange super passt...

zwar nur 9 fach... und schweine teuer, Aber die Farbe


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Kassette CS HG-62: 475g





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wohooo, was ein Klotz! Da gehen ja selbst mit wenig $$$-Aufwand schnell mal >200g ab.



Naja, da ist eine 10fach 11-36 drauf.
Wenn man also die Übersetzung nicht ändern möchte (und gerade das 36er Ritzel ist meiner Meinung viel wert), dann wiegt eine XT der gleichen Abstufung 338g (laut Gewichtstabelle im Forum).

Das lohnt sich natürlich schon alleine wegen dem Aluspider auf Alufreilauf ... aber >200g sind das leider nicht.

Oder gibt's im bezahlbaren Rahmen was, das leichter ist?


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn du die Übersetzung nicht ändern willst, dann wird das schwer mit wenig Geld ca. 200gr zu sparen.
Wenn man eine kleinere Kassette nimmt, ist das allerdings machbar.
Bei 9fach z.b. mit dieser:
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Kassetten/Kassetten-MTB/SRAM-Kassette-PG-980-9-fach.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Naja, da ist eine 10fach 11-36 drauf.
> Wenn man also die Übersetzung nicht ändern möchte (und gerade das 36er Ritzel ist meiner Meinung viel wert), dann wiegt eine XT der gleichen Abstufung 338g (laut Gewichtstabelle im Forum).


10-fach ist bei mir irgendwie noch nicht angekommen, sorry  Ich hatte die 9-fach XT mit 32-11/34-11 im Sinn mit 256/295g. Ein 36er Ritzel würde ich bei 2-fach mit 22/36 nie brauchen, ich selbst fahre die 32er.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Februar 2012)

ja isn riesen Sch*** diese 10-fach Dinger. Nix mehr kompatibel und brauchen tuts eh keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. Februar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ja isn riesen Sch*** diese 10-fach Dinger. Nix mehr kompatibel und brauchen tuts eh keiner.



Genau ... bin nur noch am Schalten und komme immer total durcheinander. Pures BodyBuilding für den rechten Daumen. Früher war das alles einfacher... mit 7-fach konnte man sich noch auf das reine Biken konzentrieren


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Drang zu 10-fach verspürt, aber beim Downgrade von 2x9 auf 1x... könnte das Sinn machen.


----------



## vientopasajero (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
kurze Frage:
gibts mitlerweile eine Möglichkeit eine 1.5 Gabel in einem tapered Steuerrohr einzubauen?
wenn ja, wo finde ich so einen Steuersatz fürs torque es`09?
In der Sufu hab ich nix gefunden...
Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo an alle,
kann man am normalen Torque eine RockShox Reverb Stealth verbauen? Oder geht das nur am Torque FRX (Klappe am Oberrohr vorne)? Bei Canyon kann man bei Bestellung eine Reverb mitordern, wie sieht es da mit der Zugverlegung aus? Gibt es da noch zusätzliche Halter am Rahmen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Nippes80 (11. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> kann man am normalen Torque eine RockShox Reverb Stealth verbauen? Oder geht das nur am Torque FRX (Klappe am Oberrohr vorne)? Bei Canyon kann man bei Bestellung eine Reverb mitordern, wie sieht es da mit der Zugverlegung aus? Gibt es da noch zusätzliche Halter am Rahmen?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



Hallo, geht auch beim normalen Torque aber nicht durch Oberrohr sonder an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr gibt es eine Extra Zugverlegung für die Variostütze...die Montageclips bekommst Du dann beim bestellen dazu...


----------



## Nippes80 (11. Februar 2012)

vientopasajero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> kurze Frage:
> gibts mitlerweile eine Möglichkeit eine 1.5 Gabel in einem tapered Steuerrohr einzubauen?
> wenn ja, wo finde ich so einen Steuersatz fürs torque es`09?
> ...



Wie soll das gehen bei Tapered ist das Steuerrohr oben 1 1/8"...geht also nur mit nem Tapered Schaft oder komplett 1 1/8 mit unten nem Reducer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (11. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> kann man am normalen Torque eine RockShox Reverb Stealth verbauen? Oder geht das nur am Torque FRX (Klappe am Oberrohr vorne)?



Die Stealth (also die, wo die Leitung unten an der Stütze sitzt damit sie komplett im Rahmen verlegt werden kann) geht weder beim Torque noch beim Torque FRX.
Dafür brauchst Du einen Rahmen der untem am Sitzrohr (oder an ähnlicher Stelle) einen Eingang für die Leitung hat.
Bis jetzt hab ich nur gelesen das Trek sowas anbieten wird.

Beim Torque läuft die Leitung unter dem Oberrohr und die Befestigungsschrauben (heißen Satteliten) dazu mußt Du extra bestellen (zumindest wenn Du die Reverb nicht bei Canyon kaufst). In meinem Post vom 9.2. stehen Partnummer und Preis. Die beiden "Schrauben" erkennst Du gut auf den Fotos auf der Canyon Seite bzw. im Katalog.

Beim FRX läuft die Leitung durch das Oberrohr. Auch hier erkennst Du beim  Foto vom Rockzone wo sie reingeht.
Wo sie rauskommt sieht man nicht und ich weiß es auch nicht.
Wer hat denn schon eins und kann's uns sagen?


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Februar 2012)

Möchte hier Jemand seinen schwarzen Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz gegen einen neuen blauen tauschen?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2012)

@whurr
Danke für deine ausfühliche Antwort. Die Nietmuttern im Rahmen hatte ich auch erkannt/vermutet. Das ist beim Nerve AM/XC ähnlich. Die Leitung der Fernbedienung hängt dann trotzdem an der Sattelstütze im "freien" herum. Ich hatte mir von der Stealth eigentlich versprochen das die Leitung weg ist, naja. Die Kindshock Lev ist vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit die Zugverlegung schöner zu gestalten. Wenn ich richtig im Internet gelesen habe, dann wird diese recht teuer (ca. 398.- ), verfügbar im Herbst 2012. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## coolace (12. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @whurr
> Danke für deine ausfühliche Antwort. Die Nietmuttern im Rahmen hatte ich auch erkannt/vermutet. Das ist beim Nerve AM/XC ähnlich. Die Leitung der Fernbedienung hängt dann trotzdem an der Sattelstütze im "freien" herum. Ich hatte mir von der Stealth eigentlich versprochen das die Leitung weg ist, naja. Die Kindshock Lev ist vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit die Zugverlegung schöner zu gestalten. Wenn ich richtig im Internet gelesen habe, dann wird diese recht teuer (ca. 398.- ), verfügbar im Herbst 2012.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



da möchte ich an dieser stelle die gravity dropper erwähnen. ist zwar nicht die schönste, dafür super robust und sehr pflegeleicht... zug beginnt wie bei der lev an der aufnahme und "wandert" somit nicht wenn man sie verstellt. preislich in etwa wie die reverb. ich bin super zufrieden mit dem teil


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. Februar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen bei Tapered ist das Steuerrohr oben 1 1/8"...geht also nur mit nem Tapered Schaft oder komplett 1 1/8 mit unten nem Reducer....



Bitte nur posten, wenn Ahnung!
Wie in diesem thread schon zu lesen war, passt ein 1,5 Zoll-Steuersatz mit 44 mm Lagerschale, z. B. von Nukeproof. Auf die eventuell größere Einbauhöhe achten (Gabelschaft). Die untere Schale mit Lager kann man leider nicht verwenden.







zu beziehen z. B. hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Steuersaetze-und-Zubehoer/Steuersatz-komplett/Standard-EC-15-Zoll/Nukeproof-Warhead-44EEOS-DC-Steuersatz-2011::27267.html

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Februar 2012)

Interessant.
Hätte jetzt auch gedacht, dass das 1.5 rohr der Gabel zu dick ist für ein 1 1/8 Schaftrohr.
Egal wie dünn der Steuersatz ist.
Der unterschied von 1.5 zu 1 1/8 ist ja schon nicht gerade wenig!
Kann das mal jmand genuer erklären!?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. Februar 2012)

ich mein wie kann das zum teufel passen??? ich hab hier ein 2003er heavy tools mit einer 1.5er sherman drinnen und dazu das canyon mit tapered... wenn ich mir jetzt nur eben die rohrdurchmesser und dann selbst den rahmen anschaue kann das eig. nie und nimmer passen....


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Kindshock Lev ist vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit die Zugverlegung schöner zu gestalten. Wenn ich richtig im Internet gelesen habe, dann wird diese recht teuer (ca. 398.- ), verfügbar im Herbst 2012.


Die ist wohl ab "demnächst" verfügbar, letzte grobe Info war "voraussichtlich März/April".




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auch gedacht, dass das 1.5 rohr der Gabel zu dick ist für ein 1 1/8 Schaftrohr.
> Egal wie dünn der Steuersatz ist.


Kommt drauf an...! Bei Tapered mit ZS44 oben (semi-integriert zero stack, 44mm Durchmesser) geht das mit den oben genannten Steuersätzen, bei denen dann einfach das obere Lager nicht mehr im Steuerrohr sitzt, sondern nach außen wandert wie bei einem alten, herkömmlichen Steuersatz. Der Unterschied zwischen dem 1.5 Steuerrohr (38,1mm) und dem Sitz der Lagerschale (44mm) ist groß genug, dort einen Sitz eines außenliegenden Lagers unterzubringen. Habe leider keine Grafik dazu gefunden, aber bei Hope gibt es zumindest eine Broschüre, in der die ganzen Standards gut erklärt sind inkl. bemaßter Skizzen etc.


----------



## xander_v (13. Februar 2012)

Bei acros auch, die sind zudem sehr freundlich und beantworten jede frage.
vieleicht einfach mal eine email an die senden ob die sowas haben.


----------



## vientopasajero (13. Februar 2012)

danke bubutz 2000!!
dacht ich mir doch, soetwas schon mal hier gelesen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FNTK (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich hab da eine kurze Frage zu einem Torque.
Da ich relativ neu in der Materie bin und mich technisch absichern möchte frag ich kurz mal hier an.

Ich hab ein 2008er FRX 9.0 mit ner Totem, die ja tapered von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 ist. Wie sieht das jetzt aus, wenn ich die gegen eine Boxxer tausche, welche ja nur 1 1/8 hat?

Auf was muss ich da achten?
Brauch ich einen neuen Steuersatz um die Gabel zu verbauen?
Brauch ich irgendein Umbaukit von 1.5 auf 1 1/8?
Sind die Adapter für die Scheibe portierbar von der Totem auf die Boxxer?


Danke im Voraus,
Chris


----------



## christophersch (13. Februar 2012)

steuersatz kannste behalten, adapter auch. Du brauchst nur für unten einen Reducer: 1,5 -> 1 1/8


----------



## FNTK (13. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, das klingt ja mal perfekt.

Jetzt noch die Preisfrage: Wo krieg ich diese Reduzierhülsen? Bei BMO hab ich keine gefunden.

Edit: Das hier sollte passen, oder?

Edit 2: Nevermind. Ich hab's. Ich sollte vielleicht auch nach meinem Steuersatz suchen


----------



## lnt (13. Februar 2012)

@ FNTK: günstigere alternative


----------



## FNTK (13. Februar 2012)

Ah, danke, also ist es doch Latte ob ich einen Konus speziell für meinen Steuersatz kaufe? 11,50 wär attraktiv, ja.


----------



## bubutz2000 (13. Februar 2012)

vientopasajero schrieb:


> danke bubutz 2000!!
> dacht ich mir doch, soetwas schon mal hier gelesen zu haben.



Gerne.
Anbei zwei Fotos des eingebauten Steuersatzes. Vorbau und Lenker sind nur provisorisch. Habe auch eine alte Manitou Sherman ergattert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

FNTK schrieb:


> Ah, danke, also ist es doch Latte ob ich einen Konus speziell für meinen Steuersatz kaufe?


Halt, Stop!!! Das alte FRX hat doch ein 1.5 Steuerrohr mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen? Dann brauchst du unten auf jeden Fall eine passende Reduzier-Lösung zu deinem Steuersatz - falls es das gibt. Wenn nicht: neue Lagerschale für Reduziersteuersatz...


----------



## Power-Valve (14. Februar 2012)

FNTK schrieb:


> Alles klar, das klingt ja mal perfekt.
> 
> Jetzt noch die Preisfrage: Wo krieg ich diese Reduzierhülsen? Bei BMO hab ich keine gefunden.
> 
> ...



Gibt es auch direkt bei Canyon, fuer 5,90 Euro plus Versand... Einfach anrufen...


----------



## DeLaSol (14. Februar 2012)

Moin,

kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich den Sattel bei der Cobalt Stütze vom Winkel her verstelle? Der muss hinten weiter hoch!
Da is ja nur diese eine Schraube dran. Wenn ich die los drehe kann ich zwar logischerweise den Sattel abnehmen und hab das eine Teil der "Klemme" (dieses blau eloxierte) los, aber die andere Seite dieser Klemme sitzt Bombe an der Sattelstange fest. Muss man da Gewalt anwenden, bin ich zu zaghaft oder gibts nen Trick das Ding loszubekommen?  

Danke und Gruß 
Kristofer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Nachbar! (Nienhagen)


----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

hey ihr 


will an mein canyon torque frx 2010 ein e-type umwerfet drann bauen 

(will vorne 2 scheiblin haben) ... canyon sagt dazu :

_Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Torque FRX entschieden haben und dort nun einen Umwerfer montieren möchten. Technisch ist dieses mit einem E-Type Umwerfer möglich. Dies können wir allerdings nicht empfehlen, da der Umwerfer starr  montiert wird und bei jedem einfedern am Umwerferblech schleift.
_

ich verstehe nicht... warum soll gerade der schleifen? sind nicht alle umwerfet starr mit dem Fahrrad verbunden?


gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit mein canyon kletterfähig zu machen? aufgrund der Übersetzung?


----------



## harke (15. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Halt, Stop!!!


----------



## xander_v (15. Februar 2012)

der etype umwerfer wird doch am tretlager geklemmt, oder?

damit bewegt er sich beim einfedern nicht mit, bei den torque rahmen ab 2010 wurde der umwerfer am drehpunkt des hinterbaus befestigt und hat sich somit beim einfedern mitbewegt.

obwohl ich auf der homepage gesehen habe das es beim neuen frx auch die löcher zur befestigung gibt.
dann bräuchtest du nur die montageplatte.

ist es denn ein neues oder altes frx?


----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

Das Torque ist von 2010 

ich meine der umwerfer ist ja immer mit dem Rahmen starr verbunden ...

es gibt auch 2 verschiedene e-type umwerfer

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Umwerfer/Shimano-XT-Umwerfer-FD-M-770-E-Type::10872.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...XT-Umwerfer-FD-M785-2-fach-E-Type::38494.html

welchen soll ich nehmen

EDIT .... gerade gesehen bei einem fehlt einfach nur das blech


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

tschakar schrieb:


> will an mein canyon torque frx 2010 ein e-type umwerfet drann bauen
> 
> (will vorne 2 scheiblin haben) ... canyon sagt dazu :
> 
> ...


Die Aussage des Canyon Mitarbeiters ist etwas missverständlich formuliert... er meinte, dass beim Einfedern *die Kette* am Leitblech des Umwerfers schleifen wird - da hatte er wohl etwas vergessen zu tippen.

Was xander_v meint, ist Folgendes: du müsstest an der Kettenstrebe so eine Aufnahme haben:





um so eine Umwerfer-Aufnahme montieren zu können:





Da wird ein E-Type Umwerfer einfach direkt ohne den Tretlager-Arm angeschraubt. Du hättest in dem Fall dann aber u. U. auch das Problem, welches ich damals hatte: der Umwerfer-Adapter schlägt auf dem ISCG-Adapter auf, da man nur die Verwendeung des einen ODER des anderen vorgesehen hat. Lösen kann man das durch die Verwendung des Canyon Chainguides, der anstelle das ISCG-Adapters direkt an dessen Aufnahme verschraubt wird.

Wenn du diese Aufnahme nicht hast, kannst du probieren, ob es entgegen der Aussage des Canyon Mitarbeiters mit einem E-Type Umwerfer funktioniert. Dazu verwendest du am besten einen Blackspire Stinger E, dort wird der Umwerfer direkt an der Grundplatte des Arms der Führungsrolle montiert, du hast also alles mit einem Teil gelöst, und du kannst dort auch den Umwerfer etwas hin und her schieben, um eventuellem Schleifen der Kette entgegenzuwirken (für solche Fälle kann man den Umwerfer ohne Montageblech nehmen). Die andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel - da hatten aber Leute, die es probiert haben, schon Probleme während es bei anderen funktioniert hat (dazu findest du einen eigenen Thread im Canyon Forum).




xander_v schrieb:


> bei den torque rahmen ab 2010 wurde der umwerfer am drehpunkt des hinterbaus befestigt und hat sich somit beim einfedern mitbewegt.


Nicht ganz richtig... mein 2009er FR hat diese Umwerfer-Aufnahme auch schon! Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man das auch aufs FRX übertragen hat - ich vermute aber eher nicht, da es das ja nie mit 2 Kettenblättern gab.




tschakar schrieb:


> ich meine der umwerfer ist ja immer mit dem Rahmen starr verbunden ...


Nein! Bei der AUfnahme oben auf dem Foto hängt der Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe und bewegt sich beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus mit. Das ist auch nur absolut logisch, da das Leitblech so immer im gleichen Winkel zur Kette steht. Viele Fullys mit fest am Hauptrahmen montiertem Umwerfer haben genau deshalb teilweise Probleme mit dem Umwerfer oder der Kette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (15. Februar 2012)

mit den 2009er torques kenne ich mich nicht aus daher wollte ich nix falsches sagen.
aber genau die aufnahme meine ich, canyon hat aber eigentlich diese montageplatten.
ich habe schon öfter hier mitbekommen das wer eine nachgekauft hat, irgendwo standen sogar mal artikelnummern.


----------



## RockFox (15. Februar 2012)

Diese Umwerfer-Aufnahme gibt es als 2fach und 3fach Ausführung.
Die 3fach Ausführung funktioniert aber auch mit nur 2 Kettenblättern


----------



## smithi80 (15. Februar 2012)

RESPECT! Canyon wird immer besser, das erste von 2 Flashzones ist heute per UPS raus, obwohl Ausliefertermin erst nächste Woche gewesen währe...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das Xander Video?


----------



## smithi80 (15. Februar 2012)

das kommt dann bei facebook rein wenn es so weit ist....


----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

Die Lösung mit der umwerfet Aufnahme gefällt mir am besten !!! wo bekomme ich so eine Aufnahme her? 

und als chain guide nehme ich den dann von canyon

Hier nochmal das Foto: was brauche ich also alles?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Was sind das denn alles für Anschraublöcher?  Ist mir ja völlig neu...

Der Canyon Chainguide passt bei dir auf jeden Fall nicht dran - dazu brauchst du die passende Aufnahme am Rahmen für den mit 3 Schrauben befestigten ISCG-Adapter.

Den Stinger mit E-Type Aufnahme bekommst du "überall"...! Nur drauf achten, dass es die Variante "E" ist und auch für die richtige ISCG-Version, dürfte ISCG05 sein, so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

ahh ... langsam versteh ich es auch  
jap ist iscg05 ! 

also dann hol ich mir den stinger dann noch den xt umwerfet als e-type und ich bin glücklich ?! 

erkaufe ich mir Nachteile ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Du... jetzt wo ich mir das so anschaue, könnten die beiden oberen Anschraublöcher für einen E-Type Umwerfer passen...! Das würde ich vielleicht erstmal probieren, wäre ja mit Abstand die einfachste und beste Lösung  Dann könntest du auch irgendeine beliebige 2-fach KeFü für ISCG05 fahren.
Der Zug-Gegenhalter, den man auf dem Foto sieht, ist normal unbenutzt? Sprich, der kann für den Umwerfer-Zug verwendet werden? Denn ohne Zuganschlag wirds schwierig...




tschakar schrieb:


> erkaufe ich mir Nachteile ?


Nicht dass ich wüsste. Die Kette ist natürlich nicht so gut geführt wie bei 1 Kettenblatt, aber das sollte klar sein


----------



## jaamaa (15. Februar 2012)

DeLaSol schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich den Sattel bei der Cobalt Stütze vom Winkel her verstelle? Der muss hinten weiter hoch!



Die eine Hälfte zieht sich von selbst sehr fest. Nimm einfach einen Kunststoffhammer oder den Kunststoffknauf eines größeren Schraubendrehers und hau da einfach mal drauf bis es sich löst. 
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du... jetzt wo ich mir das so anschaue, könnten die beiden oberen Anschraublöcher für einen E-Type Umwerfer passen...! Das würde ich vielleicht erstmal probieren, wäre ja mit Abstand die einfachste und beste Lösung  Dann könntest du auch irgendeine beliebige 2-fach KeFü für ISCG05 fahren.
> Der Zug-Gegenhalter, den man auf dem Foto sieht, ist normal unbenutzt? Sprich, der kann für den Umwerfer-Zug verwendet werden? Denn ohne Zuganschlag wirds schwierig...
> 
> 
> Nicht dass ich wüsste. Die Kette ist natürlich nicht so gut geführt wie bei 1 Kettenblatt, aber das sollte klar sein





uhh... da seh ich ein problem... die Führung des Zugs für den Umwerfer


----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

tschakar schrieb:


> uhh... da seh ich ein problem... die Führung des Zugs für den Umwerfer



haha ! ... also 

rechts ist ein weg für die hintere Schaltung 

links für die hintere S.Bremse

und unten ist noch was vorgesehen wahrscheinlich für den Zug ich mach mal Fotos !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

rot ist für die Schaltung... identisch ist es auf der anderen Seite auch vorhanden, blau ist das der dritte weg... ist nur unten einer typisch für ein Eilzug... die anderen sind gumminoppen mit einem Gewinde, kann man diese nutzen? 

man ist das ein stress ein gang mehr zu haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

tschakar schrieb:


> rechts ist ein weg für die hintere Schaltung
> 
> links für die hintere S.Bremse
> 
> ...


Ok, dann scheint alles zu passen. Schau dir mal die beiden Fotos von meinem Torque an:



 



Da siehst du, welche Leitung wo entlang läuft. Meine Verlegung ist nicht 100% original, ich kann dir aber nur empfehlen, die Leitungen so zu führen wie ich - sie liegen so einfach besser und werden bei Lenkerbewegungen (oder Stürzen mit ungewollten Barspins ) nicht so stark belastet. Original geht der Zug des Schaltwerks vom Shifter direkt an den Anschlag auf der rechten Seite am Oberrohr direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr, dadurch kommt zu viel Druck auf den Zug, was bei mir sogar dazu geführt hat, dass die Endkappe der Zughülle im Shifter nach einer Weile gebrochen ist...!

Um die mit Gummistopfen versehenen Gewinde zu nutzen, musst du dir die Zughalter ("Satelliten") von Canyon bestellen, das sind die, die auch an dne anderen Stellen am Rahmen schon verwendet werden. So wie ich das sehe, endet deine Umferwer-Zughülle dann an dem Gegenhalter, der mit blauem Kringel und Pfeil markiert ist. Für die Führung des Zuges unterm Tretlager entlang wirst du dann wohl noch so ein Teil brauchen, da musst du mal bei Canyon anfragen, ob die etwas passendes für dich haben. Ein Gewinde zur Befetigung dieses Teils sollte unten am Tretlagergehäuse vorhanden sein, denke ich?

So, ich denke, das sollte es dann gewesen sein...


----------



## tschakar (15. Februar 2012)

suuper !! danke

ich habe sogar dieses teil schon angebaut ! 

also jetzt mal bei canyon anfragen 

danke Leute !!!


----------



## DeLaSol (15. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die eine Hälfte zieht sich von selbst sehr fest. Nimm einfach einen Kunststoffhammer oder den Kunststoffknauf eines größeren Schraubendrehers und hau da einfach mal drauf bis es sich löst.
> VG



Hey jaamaa.. Danke! 
Jap.. ein kleiner Schlag mitm Hammer hat gereicht.. oh man.. hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.. http://www.facepalm.de/ 

Gruß


----------



## FNTK (16. Februar 2012)

Kleines Update meinerseits:

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Gabel ausgebaut, weil ich irgendwie nicht ganz schlau geworden bin. 
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich eine 1.5" Totem habe, keine Tapered. Jetzt wird wohl ein neuer Steuersatz fällig, eh? Mein aktueller scheint irgendein OEM-Ding von Crane Creek zu sein, steht nichts weiter drauf.

Ich würde dann direkt nen komplett neuen 1 1/8" Steuersatz kaufen und alles umbauen. Die Frage ist welche Steuersätze passen da und wie bekomme ich den alten Steuersatz aus dem Rahmen? Schraubenzieher und Hebeln? ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2012)

FNTK schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Gabel ausgebaut, weil ich irgendwie nicht ganz schlau geworden bin.
> Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich eine 1.5" Totem habe, keine Tapered. Jetzt wird wohl ein neuer Steuersatz fällig, eh?
> ...
> Die Frage ist welche Steuersätze passen da und wie bekomme ich den alten Steuersatz aus dem Rahmen? Schraubenzieher und Hebeln? ^^


Ohne dir zunahe treten zu wollen: technische Sachen am Bike sind nicht so deins, oder?  Alleine "nicht zu bemerken", dass da oben aus dem Steuerrohr ein Schaft in 1.5" rausguckt und nicht in 1 1/8" finde ich schon krass. Aber wenn ich "Schraubenzieher und Hebeln" lese, wird mir echt schlecht...

Also, du brauchst einen Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5" auf 1 1/8". Hier musst du drauf achten, welches Maß das Steuerrohr bzw. der Sitz der Lagerschale hat (siehe zur Orientierung hier auf Seite 3). Je nachdem kannst du einen Steuersatz mit außen- oder innenliegenden Lagern wählen: Unten außenliegend = flacherer Lenkwinkel + höheres Cockpit, oben beeinflusst es nur die Höhe des Cockpits.

Und eine Bitte in deinem eigenen Interesse: lass den Steuersatz in einer Fachwerkstatt wechseln! Ist besser so. Für so Sachen gibt es zwar auch DIY-Lösungen, aber besser ist das doch mit dem passenden Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## FNTK (16. Februar 2012)

Technisch bin ich keineswegs unbegabt. Ich hab lediglich keine Ahnung von den Maßen.
Und nein, mir fiel nicht auf, dass 1.5" oben raus gucken, da ich da nie ernsthaft drauf geachtet habe. Dennoch, zerlegen brachte auch Licht ins Dunkel.

Dein Link zu Hope ist wiederum hilfreich gewesen, genau so eine Übersicht hat mir geholfen den richtigen Steuersatz zu finden. Und.. die alten Lagerschalen wären eh für die Tonne und "raushebeln" war der erste Gedanke dazu, funktionieren würde das sicher. Ich frag ja nicht zwecklos wie man das Teil sinnvoll entfernt, denn Werkstatt und Spezialtools sind in den seltensten Fällen wirklich unabdingbar.
Genauso werde ich den neuen Steuersatz mit Brett und Hammer in den Rahmen klopfen, spricht rein technisch nichts dagegen


----------



## xander_v (16. Februar 2012)

Nimm doch wenigstens eine gewindestange mit dicken unterlegscheiben, dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit geringer ihn beim einbauen zu verkanten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2012)

FNTK schrieb:


> Technisch bin ich keineswegs unbegabt.
> [...]
> Genauso werde ich den neuen Steuersatz mit Brett und Hammer in den Rahmen klopfen, spricht rein technisch nichts dagegen


Alles klar... 




FNTK schrieb:


> Dein Link zu Hope ist wiederum hilfreich gewesen, genau so eine Übersicht hat mir geholfen den richtigen Steuersatz zu finden. Und.. die alten Lagerschalen wären eh für die Tonne und "raushebeln" war der erste Gedanke dazu, funktionieren würde das sicher.


Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich helfen konnte.
Ich bezweifle übrigens, dass du die Lagerschalen rausgehebelt bekommst. Was eher noch gehen könnte, wäre mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand an der Unterkante der Lagerschale ansetzen und oben mit einem Hammer draufklopfen, das Ganze immer ringsrum. Das ist im Prinzip auch die Art, wie die dafür gedachten Ausschläger funktionieren, nur eben ringsrum gleichzeitig.
Und tu dir einen Gefallen und nimm wenigstens den Rat von xander_v an, wenn du keinen Laden kennst, der dir für lau oder einen 5er in die Kaffeekasse die Lagerschalen einpresst. Mir wäre sowas zu riskant... wenn du den Sitz der Lagerschalen ruinierst, kannst du den Rahmen wegwerfen oder evtl. mit teuren Einzelanfertigungen von Reset oder Acros den Schaden wieder beheben...


----------



## bjoernson (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mein Alpinist zusammen zu bauen und bin jetzt etwas verwundert. Die Schrauben am Vorbau sind nämlich keine Imbusschrauben?! Sondern so Sternschrauben (siehe Bild)? Weiß nicht genau wie die heißen. 

Jedenfalls weiß ich nun nicht so recht weiter. Gibt es irgendwo in der Verpackung einen Adapter für den Torque Wrench? Hab leider nicht gefunden. Im Buch ist auch kein Hinweis. Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten hier im Forum durch geblättert. Falls das Thema also schon mal aufkam, dann sorry.

Kann ich die Schrauben mit einem Schraubenzieher fest drehen? Habe aber leider keinen Drehmoment dafür?!


----------



## FNTK (16. Februar 2012)

Die Schrauben nennen sich Torx und nein, so weit ich weiß gibt es da keinen Adapter.


----------



## coolace (16. Februar 2012)

bjoernson schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mein Alpinist zusammen zu bauen und bin jetzt etwas verwundert. Die Schrauben am Vorbau sind nämlich keine Imbusschrauben?! Sondern so Sternschrauben (siehe Bild)? Weiß nicht genau wie die heißen.
> 
> Jedenfalls weiß ich nun nicht so recht weiter. Gibt es irgendwo in der Verpackung einen Adapter für den Torque Wrench? Hab leider nicht gefunden. Im Buch ist auch kein Hinweis. Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten hier im Forum durch geblättert. Falls das Thema also schon mal aufkam, dann sorry.
> 
> Kann ich die Schrauben mit einem Schraubenzieher fest drehen? Habe aber leider keinen Drehmoment dafür?!



diese Art von Fassung nennt sich "Torx".
Eigentlich müsste es nen Torx Aufsatz fürs Torquewrench geben und der sollte mitgeliefert sein. Siehe hier: http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z08&item=30726


----------



## bjoernson (16. Februar 2012)

Jaa seltsam. Konnte nur der großen Imbusadapter finden...


----------



## bjoernson (16. Februar 2012)

Da ja vorne und hinten eine Steckachse verbaut ist, ist es richtig das ein Mavic Schnellspanner übrig bleibt oder??? Warum auch immer der Mitgeliefert wurde?! Ich hoffe ich Spame jetzt den Thread hier nicht voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (16. Februar 2012)

moin moin! Bin echt interessiert mir als nächstes ein Canyon FRX zu zu legen 
gibts hier schon jemanden der eins der 2012er reihe fährt? vllt mit bild
interessier mich fürs 6.0 Speedzone 

canyon ist von der ausstattung  und dem gesamten preis/leistungsverhältnis klass


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Februar 2012)

Sind noch keine ausgeliefert worden.


----------



## fanatikz (17. Februar 2012)

bjoernson schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mein Alpinist zusammen zu bauen und bin jetzt etwas verwundert. Die Schrauben am Vorbau sind nämlich keine Imbusschrauben?! Sondern so Sternschrauben (siehe Bild)? Weiß nicht genau wie die heißen.
> 
> Jedenfalls weiß ich nun nicht so recht weiter. Gibt es irgendwo in der Verpackung einen Adapter für den Torque Wrench? Hab leider nicht gefunden. Im Buch ist auch kein Hinweis. Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten hier im Forum durch geblättert. Falls das Thema also schon mal aufkam, dann sorry.
> 
> Kann ich die Schrauben mit einem Schraubenzieher fest drehen? Habe aber leider keinen Drehmoment dafür?!



Servus, hab beim Zusammenbaus meines Alpinist auch noch daran gedacht des hier mal zu Posten, aber ein Satz "Torx" gehört in jeden Haushalt...

Das Drehmoment machst halt nach Gefühl oder fährts mal schnell an einer Auto/Bike Werkstatt vorbei, oder noch besser nen gscheiten DreMoSchlüssel
zulegen...

Blos kein Schraubendreher nehmen...


----------



## bjoernson (17. Februar 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Servus, hab beim Zusammenbaus meines Alpinist auch noch daran gedacht des hier mal zu Posten, aber ein Satz "Torx" gehört in jeden Haushalt...
> 
> Das Drehmoment machst halt nach Gefühl oder fährts mal schnell an einer Auto/Bike Werkstatt vorbei, oder noch besser nen gscheiten DreMoSchlüssel
> zulegen...
> ...



Da hast du Recht! Steht schon auf meiner Kaufliste... 

Habe heute trotzdem mal bei Canyon angerufen. Es ist geplant die Torxadapter in Zukunft mit zu liefern. Jedoch haben Sie zurzeit keine Vorrätig. Sobald Sie aber verfügbar sind, wird mir einer Nachgeliefert...


----------



## motoerhead (17. Februar 2012)

Zugverlegung wurde überarbeitet.... ist aber noch nicht fertig.
so muss es aber ein zwei ausfahrten aushalten...








ich weiß, noch etwas hässlich


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

brauchtest Du für die Saint am HR auch einen neuen Adapter?


----------



## biker-wug (17. Februar 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> Zugverlegung wurde überarbeitet.... ist aber noch nicht fertig.



Schau ich mir am Donnerstag mal an, mach keinen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## motoerhead (18. Februar 2012)

@ sundawn77 

ne is ne 180mm scheibe und läuft !


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Februar 2012)

wolltest Du hinten keine 200er oder hast Du keinen Adapter bekommen?


----------



## motoerhead (18. Februar 2012)

ich wollte keine... 180 schaut besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (18. Februar 2012)

ich hab nämlich das Problem, dass ich mit dem Avid-Adapter 203 mm zusätzlich noch Unterlegscheiben verwenden muss, damit der größere Saint-Sattel nicht an den Adapter stößt. Damit aber sitzt die Scheibe nicht weit genug im Sattel und ich nutze 2-3 mm weniger von der Scheibenfläche.
Im Internet kann ich einen richtigen Adapter nicht finden, hoffe den gibts trotzdem!


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2012)

Evtl Repost;
aber gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die HR Bremse zu verlegen, ohne sie dadurch entlüften/lösen zu müssen ?


----------



## christophersch (18. Februar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Evtl Repost;
> aber gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die HR Bremse zu verlegen, ohne sie dadurch entlüften/lösen zu müssen ?



ja, Wippe abnehmen.


----------



## motoerhead (18. Februar 2012)

man kann sie auch "zweiteilen" dann bekommt man die leitung durch. so muss man sie nicht komplett abnehmen.


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> man kann sie auch "zweiteilen" dann bekommt man die leitung durch. so muss man sie nicht komplett abnehmen.



Merci !... einfach aufmachen und teilen ? (habe mich da bisher nicht rangetraut)


----------



## motoerhead (18. Februar 2012)

dämpfer unten lösen und auf der unterseite der wippe zwei schauben lösen. danach solltest du sie teilen können ohne das 'hauptlager' zu öffnen


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> dämpfer unten lösen und auf der unterseite der wippe zwei schauben lösen. danach solltest du sie teilen können ohne das 'hauptlager' zu öffnen



Perfekt, so habe ich es mir beim anschauen auch vorgestellt, Danke !


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Februar 2012)

So gehts aber nicht, oder? Sind mit zwei Schrauben die beiden kleinen Imbus-Schrauben gemeint? Ich hab die gelöst und den Dämpfer unten gelöst,aber ich krieg ihn nicht geteilt...hats bei dir geklappt Xah88???


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> So gehts aber nicht, oder? Sind mit zwei Schrauben die beiden kleinen Imbus-Schrauben gemeint? Ich hab die gelöst und den Dämpfer unten gelöst,aber ich krieg ihn nicht geteilt...hats bei dir geklappt Xah88???




Habs noch nicht ausprobiert, da eh noch die Laufräder auf sich warten lassen. Aber bin auch für jede Dummen/Xah-sichere Erklärung dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal noch die nächste große Imbus-Schraube gelöst-->das schien das Hauptlager zu sein..schnell wieder rein...(ohne sie gings aber trotzdem auch nicht...)

Ich werd einfach die Bremse entlüften...aber ich warte noch auf meinen reduzierten Gabelkonus, wenn der da ist und die Gabel rein kann, und ich den ganzen Kleinkram am Lenker montieren kann, dann bau ich auch erst die Bremse richtig an...dann wär ich fertig für heut..


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Februar 2012)

Aber ist das so ein problem das hauptlager zu lösen?
Danach wieder mit dem richtigen drehmoment anziehen und fertig.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Februar 2012)

Innnnnnbus bitte... Im Bus ist was anderes


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Februar 2012)

Fährt hier Jemand ein (new) Torque mit einer Shimano-Saint-Bremsanlage 203mm hinten und kann mir sagen, welchen Adapter ich dafür brauche?

Muss PM/PM von 180 auf 203 mm sein, ich kann aber keinen Adapter dazu finden.

Da muss es doch was geben, oder kann ich echt nur 180er Scheiben am Torque damit fahren?

Original ist ein Adapter von Avid verbaut, da passt der Saint-Sattel aber nicht richtig rein.


----------



## xander_v (19. Februar 2012)

Dafür brauchst du einen magura pm adapter von der thor federgabel.
ist glaube der pm 26, den benutze ich auch und es passt prima.
Wenn du magst kann ich dir nachher mal ein foto einstellen.


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Februar 2012)

meinst Du diesen hier?

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.maguradirect-shop.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/0/7/0724131.JPG.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.maguradirect-shop.com/qm-26-adapter-7-pm-fork-with-pm-caliperto-203mm-rotor.html&usg=__93lKLAD9RsXXQD7pvlLXq8x-Ihs=&h=667&w=1000&sz=34&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=Q8GvHaprJGhj3M:&tbnh=133&tbnw=169&ei=GYtAT8PJOM_tsgbPhL3sBA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmagura%2Bpm%2B26%2Bthor%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D931%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=908&vpy=154&dur=12424&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=141&ty=98&sig=107631804039139879468&page=1&ndsp=43&ved=0CFAQrQMwBA

Ein Foto wäre trotzdem ganz hilfreich, danke Dir!

Ist denn PM hinten so selten? Da muss es doch auch einen originalen Adapter von Shimano geben oder nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (19. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist der richtige. ist relativ selten da bei pm meistens von 160mm ausgegangen wird. die thor ist die einzige gabel bei dsr man von 180mm ausgeht.
bisher haben auch kaum rahmen hinten eine 180mm pm aufnahme. deshalb gibt es dafür wohl auch so wenig adapter der hersteller.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.schrauben-schluessel.de/imbusschluessel.htm

Ich hätte gewettet man kann sowohl Inbus als auch Imbus sagen, aber nach ausgiebiger Recherche sagen Imbus wohl nur die Dummen  zähle mich also dazu 

Das Problem lag nicht darin das Hauptlager auszubauen, sondern das sich die Wippe auch dann nicht teilen ließ.


----------



## Kizou (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich schwank noch zwischen vertride und strive esx 9.0.
Ist es möglich mit dem torgue auch Touren in der Eben von 50-60 km
zu fahren?


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Februar 2012)

Nimm das Vertride. Damit liegen die Grenzen bei Dir, nicht beim Bike ;-)

Das Teil ist sogar leicht genug für nen Alpencross.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich Fahr einen 2010'er Alpinist Umbau. Zur Zeit rüste ich auf 3-Fach vorn um. Aber atourentauglich ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn man etwas auf die Teile-Auswahl schaut, ist es auch nicht Super schwer.


----------



## xander_v (19. Februar 2012)

@ sundawn77
hier mal das bild von dem sattel mit dem magura adapter.
es bleibt aber trotzdem ca. 1mm -1,5mm der scheibe ungenutzt.
dafür ohne unterlegscheiben und ich denke nicht das man es bemerkt.


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal Shimano bzw Paul Lange angeschrieben, ob es da keinen richtigen Adapter gibt. Sonst muss ich mir einen bauen lassen. 
Mag sein, dass man es nicht merkt, wenn die Scheibe nicht auf der vollen Breite genutzt wird, aber ich weiss es halt und das nervt mich...


----------



## hugecarl (20. Februar 2012)

Tach zusammen..
Weiß hier vielleicht jemand die Geometriemaße von nem 2009er FRX in L ?


----------



## tschakar (20. Februar 2012)

für sowas empfehle ich wayback machine  

http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

hier das konnte ich finden


----------



## jaamaa (20. Februar 2012)

Umzug aus der Galerie 



Nippes80 schrieb:


> Doof ist dass, das angegeben Gewicht auf der HP nicht stimmt, ich hatte bei Gr.M mit Reverb 15,8kg an der Waage...zieht man ca. 300g Mehrgewicht ab (Differenz Reverb --> CB Cobalt) sind es gute 400g mehr...wo stecken die bitte?????
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand von C äussern...




Meins (stealth/L.) wog out of the box 15,610 kg. Das dann Gr. M auch 15,5 kg wiegt, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Angegeben waren ja 15,1 kg. Ich dachte immer diese Angabe ist für die mittlere Rahmengröße, also M. Vielleicht ist aber mit der Herstellerangabe Gr. S oder XXS  gemeint. Hat schon jemand ein S gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

Das war doch schon vor 2-3 Wochen Thema hier. Canyon wird die Herstellerangaben zusammengerechnet haben um dann auf 15,1 kg zu kommen. Wenn es Abweichungen in der Produktion gibt dann summiert sich das dann auf's Endgewicht. Sind die Reifengewichte z.B. immer gleich mit den Herstellerangaben? Imho Nein! Nur mal so gedacht.

Wer weiss was anderes/besseres ? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Februar 2012)

knapp 100gr. zw. L und M ist ja nicht schlecht... also nur wenig mehr.
wenn das jetzt beim FRX auch so ist, wäre das super


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Februar 2012)

Jetzt mal was viel positiveres...300g hin oder her das Torque hat einen krassen Vortrieb, kein Vergleich zu meinem Helius ST...


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

Alla hopp, das ist es dann schon mal Wert 300g mehr zu fahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tschakar (20. Februar 2012)

300 Gramm mehr  achgotchen .... dann trink halt 300ml Wasser weniger oder zieh dünnere Schuhe an  ... ein T-Shirt weniger oder so


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

oder schreibt hier nicht so viel und sucht nach Gewichten während ihr auf eurem Hintern sitzt, sondern betätigt euch sportlich, dann habt ihr Ruck-Ruck gleich ein ganzes Kg, (jaaaa 1000g) weniger mit euch rumzufahren. Vllt schafft einer ja sogar mehr *grins*

nur Spass, aber so denk ich über Gewichtsphilosophien


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

So siehts aus. Ich persönlich gehe morgens vor der Tour nochmal kräftiger zum Stuhlgang, das macht dann auch wieder 200-400g aus.
Das Torque ist ja schließlich auch kein Racebike wo jedes Gramm zählt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jaamaa (20. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> oder schreibt hier nicht so viel und sucht nach Gewichten während ihr auf eurem Hintern sitzt, sondern betätigt euch sportlich, dann habt ihr Ruck-Ruck gleich ein ganzes Kg, (jaaaa 1000g) weniger mit euch rumzufahren. Vllt schafft einer ja sogar mehr *grins*
> 
> nur Spass, aber so denk ich über Gewichtsphilosophien



Also seit ich mein Torque habe (31.12), bin ich schon 3 kg (3000 g) los. Da muß das Bike natürlich mitziehen. Will ja nicht alles allein machen 

Letztendlich ist es wirklich egal was es wiegt... wenn es denn gut fährt. Und es fährt super! Ist halt nur mal interessant, was man so als Verbraucher für sein Geld bekommt


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also seit ich mein Torque habe (31.12), bin ich schon 3 kg (3000 g) los.



Wenns der 31.12.2012 ist, dann ists schonmal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (20. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wenns der 31.12.20*12* ist, dann ists schonmal gut



2011 natürlich. Den 31.12.2012 wird es doch nicht mehr geben  
Deshalb schwing ich mich jetzt schnell nochmal aufs Bike und dreh ne Runde.
 Tschüß


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> 2011 natürlich. Den 31.12.2012 wird es doch nicht mehr geben
> Deshalb schwing ich mich jetzt schnell nochmal aufs Bike und dreh ne Runde.
> Tschüß



vertippt...natürlich 2011 :S


----------



## Kizou (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin kurz davor das Vertride zu ordern.
Jedoch hätte ich gerne die Crossmaxx sx vom Alpinisten.
Hätte Jemand ggfs. Interesse an einem Tausch : DT Swiss EXC 1750 gegen Crossmaxx SX

Gruss


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin kurz davor das Vertride zu ordern.
> Jedoch hätte ich gerne die Crossmaxx sx vom Alpinisten.
> ...



bist ja scho der nächste der die austattung vom alpinisten lieber mag als die vom vertride (bezogen auf die laufräder).

sind die dt leicht soviel schlechter als die mavic? oder was hat es da aufsich...?


----------



## Kizou (21. Februar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> bist ja scho der nächste der die austattung vom alpinisten lieber mag als die vom vertride (bezogen auf die laufräder).
> 
> sind die dt leicht soviel schlechter als die mavic? oder was hat es da aufsich...?



Das Gewicht ist sehr ähnlich.
Mir geht`s dabei einfach nur um die Optik.
Praktischer sind natürlich die DT, da man die Speichen im Falle, überall bekommt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. Februar 2012)

ja gewichtstechnisch ist es echt quasi das selbe, aber finde das die crossmax einfach technischer ausschauen, wegen den speichen etc.  deshalb geb ich meine auch nicht her, obwohl ich mal in versuchung kam die gegen die dt zu tauschen 

schaun außerdem am alpinisten sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Februar 2012)

@sundawn77: Adapter von Hope geht aus. Guckst bei mir im Album bzw. ein paar seiten weiter vorn hab ichs gepostet. Brauchst aber auch noch U-Scheiben.


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab von Shimano jetzt die Info welchen Adapter ich benötige. 
Aber Danke Dir trotzdem!


----------



## xander_v (21. Februar 2012)

und welcher ist es?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Februar 2012)

E-smmaf180pp2


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Februar 2012)

Adapter H und den verkehrt herum montieren mit jeweils einer U-Scheibe. Passt perfekt.


----------



## bubutz2000 (21. Februar 2012)

Habe jetzt meine obere Dämpferschraube ausgetauscht, nachdem ich den Inbus rundgedreht hatte:
1. Schraube aufbohren
2. Canyon-Ersatzbolzen Kopf flach feilen und Inbus mit 8 mm hohl bohren. Übrig bleibt der linsenförmige Kopf, der genau in die Dämpderaufnahme des Rahmens passt.
3. Durchstecken einer Titanschraube 8 x 60 mm (z. B. von bikehardest). Kopf der neuen Titanschraube liegt bündig auf dem flachgefeilten Bolzenkopf der Originalschraube auf und wird rückseitig in die originale Mutter geschraubt.
4. überstehendes Gewinde der Titanschraube absägen. Der Anteil ohne Gewinde sitzt dann ganz gut in der Dämferbuchse


----------



## xander_v (21. Februar 2012)

und bei dem shimano brauchst du keine u-scheibe?
der ist ja eigentlich gedacht um von 160mm auf 180mm zu kommen.
da fehlen ja trotzdem 3mm.


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2012)

Auch im Flachland geht einiges.
Im Hintergrund die BASF


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Februar 2012)

Der Abstand von 180 auf 203 ist gleich wie von 160 auf 180


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Adapter bestellt und werde berichten welcher am besten passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killathriller (21. Februar 2012)

Holla ich hab jetzt auch das Vertride und finds ziemlich geil bisher. Frage, darf man die Felgen aufboren oder ist das zu gefährlich bei den schalen Felgen (EX 1750 - DT Swiss) ?


----------



## xander_v (21. Februar 2012)

Das der abstand gleich ist glaube ich nicht, sonst würde es mit hope bremsen ohne u-scheiben funktionieren und bei formula hatte ich das selbe problem und musste auch u-scheiben benutzen.
Aber vieleicht klappt es auch, wäre jedenfalls schön.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## christophersch (22. Februar 2012)

killathriller schrieb:


> Holla ich hab jetzt auch das Vertride und finds ziemlich geil bisher. Frage, darf man die Felgen aufboren oder ist das zu gefährlich bei den schalen Felgen (EX 1750 - DT Swiss) ?



what??!! ich glaube ich verstehe deine Frage nicht....


----------



## killathriller (22. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte grössere Ventillöcher boren. Da sind ja die französischen Ventile drin, und ich steh mehr auf die Autovintile. Also von 6,5 mm auf 8 mm aufboren.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Februar 2012)

@xander

Klingt merkwürdig, ich weiss! 

Ich werde hoffentlich nächste Woche 3 verschiedene Shimano-Adapter und einen Formula-Adapter hier liegen haben. Ich geb Dir Bescheid, welcher nun wirklich perfekt passt!

Ich stehe nicht so auf Basteleien, entweder es passt richtig oder garnicht.
Auf Unterlegscheiben hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Kizou (22. Februar 2012)

killathriller schrieb:


> Holla ich hab jetzt auch das Vertride und finds ziemlich geil bisher. Frage, darf man die Felgen aufboren oder ist das zu gefährlich bei den schalen Felgen (EX 1750 - DT Swiss) ?



Hi,

wie ist der Vortrieb beim Vertride ?

Tritts Du stark von hinten heraus ?

Gruss

P.S.: Vom Felgenaufbohren würde ich die Finger lassen !!!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> P.S.: Vom Felgenaufbohren würde ich die Finger lassen !!!!


 

Warum???

Ich passe die Größe meines Autos durch schwungvolles Aus- und Einparken auch an die Garage an!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kizou (22. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Warum???
> 
> Ich passe die Größe meines Autos durch schwungvolles Aus- und Einparken auch an die Garage an!!
> 
> Beste Grüße



So kann man es auch sehen


----------



## phi84 (22. Februar 2012)

Also zB von Sun Ringle gibt es Felgen sowohl mit 6er als auch mit 8er Bohrung.
Da sich die Felgen ansonsten wohl nicht unterscheiden, wäre das Erweitern des Lochs wohl grundsätzlich problemlos.
Evtl könnte eine minderwertige Bohrung allerdings der Ausgangspunkt für einen Ermüdungsbruch sein.

Wäre mir persönlich einen Versuch wert die ollen Prestadinger los zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2012)

Die garantie erlischt auf jeden fall


----------



## killathriller (22. Februar 2012)

@Kizou : Der Vortrieb ist ok. Ich hab Gr. M bei 180cm KG, und ich muss mich erst an das Ding gewöhnen. Wenn ich aus dem Sattel steige ist der Lenker recht nah an meinen Beinen. Ich hab auch erst 30- 40 km mit dem Ding zurück gelegt, also kann ich keine volle Analyse geben.


Die Felgen hab ich aufgebort. Das innen liegende Loch ist eh schon groß genug so das man nur durch das andere Loch boren muss, denke das da nix passiert. Die Totenkopf Valvecaps sind schon drauf


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Februar 2012)

Was habt ihr gegen die "ollen Prestas" ?

Die Teile sind leichter, halten besser die Luft und sehen nicht wie Baumarkt-Rad aus...


----------



## phi84 (22. Februar 2012)

Zugegebenermaßen nehmen sich die verschiedenen Ventiltypen nicht wirklich viel.
Für mich sind die Presta-Ventile eher eine unnötige Extrawurst, jeder andere Reifen von der Schubkarre bis zum Laster läuft mit Schrader-Ventilen.
Ich finde es angenehm einfach mal an der Tanke halten zu können um den Luftdruck zu kontrollieren.

Übrigens halten laut Schwalbe die üblichen Ventile gleich gut Luft.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Februar 2012)

killathriller schrieb:


> Ich wollte grössere Ventillöcher boren. Da sind ja die französischen Ventile drin, und ich steh mehr auf die Autovintile. Also von 6,5 mm auf 8 mm aufboren.



Also ich hab bei meinem Alpinist die Löcher mit einer Rundpfeile etwas vergrößert. Ich bin der Meinung mit ner Pfeile in der Hand hat man mehr Gefühl als mit ner Bohrmaschine mit 700-1200 U/min...Garantie ist natürlich trotzdem weg...

Ergo: Fahre nun auch Autoventil


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Februar 2012)

das mit den Adaptern hab ich auch probiert. Wird nix. Von 4 Adapter
die "gut" aussahen hat nur der Hope H mit ein wenig tricksen gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (22. Februar 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> das mit den Adaptern hab ich auch probiert. Wird nix. Von 4 Adapter
> die "gut" aussahen hat nur der Hope H mit ein wenig tricksen gepasst.



Zum glück liegt der schon hier für meine hope bremse.
Muss nur noch in knapp 2 wochen das Rad abholbereit sein


----------



## loxa789 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo 
Kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen, wie lange das Steuerrohr bei einem 2009 Torque (s) war. Glaube 135mm bin mir aber nicht sicher.
lg loxa789


----------



## _mike_ (23. Februar 2012)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen, wie lange das Steuerrohr bei einem 2009 Torque (s) war. Glaube 135mm bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> lg loxa789



ES oder FR oder FRX?????

Suchs dir doch einfach selber raus: http://wayback.archive.org/web/20090401000000*/http://www.canyon.com/


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die Teile sind leichter, halten besser die Luft und sehen nicht wie Baumarkt-Rad aus...


Käse!  Das mit dem Gewicht ist ja wohl ein Witz, besser Luft halten stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht und das mit der Baumarkt-Optik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich finde eher die RR-Optik der Presta am MTB deplaziert.  Außerdem gehen die Ventileinsätze leicht kaputt, ganz besonders die putzigen Zwergen-Gewinde verbiegen und brechen leicht (auch wenn man kein Grobmotoriker ist), sie lockern sich gerne mal und die Bedienung ist einfach furchtbar... immer erst Ventil aufdrehen  und dann kann man die meisten Pumpen-Köpfe auf Presta nicht vernünftig fixieren...

Nie wieder Presta!


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Februar 2012)

Hab beide Ventile probiert und aus meiner Erfahrung halten die Presta besser die Luft und kaputt bekommen hab ich auch noch keins.

Aber hey, wir reden über Ventile...wen interessierts? ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub, man kann mit beiden Ventilen Pech mit Luftverlust haben... nachpumpen muss man nach einigen Wochen/Monaten eigentlich bei allen.

Seit mir mal unterwegs ein Presta-Stift abgebrochen ist und ich einige km nachhause schieben durfte, sind die Dinger für mich tot  Bei Pumpen ohne Schlauch, wo das Ventil nicht weitestgehend unbelastet durch die Pumpbewegungen bleibt, ist das immer ein wunder Punkt.

Aber stimmt schon... WAYNE!  Ich hoffe nur, die Supra lassen sich sauber aufbohren, falls sie eine kleine Bohrung haben...


----------



## edik. (24. Februar 2012)

Hi

an meinem 2010er Torque möchte ich eine 2012er Avid Code R mit 200mm Scheiben verbauen. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung welchen Adapter ich für die hintere Bremse benötige.
Könnte mir daher jemand sagen welchen ich genau brauche.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...er-Bremssattel-160-180-200mm-2012::29057.html


----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2012)

Ich weis wir hatten das schonmal in Textform.. aber mann is die Original 9-Fach Trailflow Kassette ene Wuchtbrumme 







Die "Neue" Alte Shimano 750 Für den Park-LRS is nu auch nich High End.. aber dennoch .. krasser Unterschied ...!






Die Tage bekomm ich noch ne Shimano XT-770 die sollte nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter sein .. die kommt dann an den Touren LRS ...


----------



## Nippes80 (24. Februar 2012)

Jo echt übel beim 2012 Trailflow die Deore 10-Fach hat nachgewogene 450 Gramm gewogen...Sofort ne Sram PG 1070 druff 11-32 unter 290Gramm...


----------



## christophersch (24. Februar 2012)

ich find's immer sehr schön, wenn man versteckte Bleiklumpen findet und so mal eben richtig abspeckt! Vor allem wenn man damit nicht gerechnet hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Die Tage bekomm ich noch ne Shimano XT-770 die sollte nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter sein .. die kommt dann an den Touren LRS ...


Bei 34-11 liegst du nur ganz knapp unter 300g, die 32-11 ist nochmal ca. 40g leichter.


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> dämpfer unten lösen und auf der unterseite der wippe zwei schauben lösen. danach solltest du sie teilen können ohne das 'hauptlager' zu öffnen



Hallo,

also ich habe den Dämpfer gelöst, die zwei Schrauben gelöst, kann die Wippe (zumindest leichtgängig) nicht teilen. Ist das dann eher nen kleiner Gewaltakt oder sollte das leichtgängig gehen ?






*
+ Welches Loctide nehmt ihr zum festziehen ?*

_Vielen Dank im Voraus !_

Alex


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

Is ne XT-770 11-34 und die wiegt 298g  ..kam gerade mit der Post


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe den Dämpfer gelöst, die zwei Schrauben gelöst, kann die Wippe (zumindest leichtgängig) nicht teilen. Ist das dann eher nen kleiner Gewaltakt oder sollte das leichtgängig gehen ?
> 
> ...



Servus,

also ich hab bei mir einach die Bremsleitung am Hebel abgeschraubt, durchgefädelt.. wieder angeschraubt .. entlüftet ..  und das wars .. 

Hab zwar n bissel zum Entlüften gebraucht, weil in der Code viele Ecken sind wo sich Luftblasen sammeln aber das is denk ich weniger stressig als Wippe zerlegen, wieder zamkleben etc .. Am ende hast noch ne Macke im Eloxat, dass is dann ärgerlich ..


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich hab bei mir einach die Bremsleitung am Hebel abgeschraubt, durchgefädelt.. wieder angeschraubt .. entlüftet ..  und das wars ..
> 
> Hab zwar n bissel zum Entlüften gebraucht, weil in der Code viele Ecken sind wo sich Luftblasen sammeln aber das is denk ich weniger stressig als Wippe zerlegen, wieder zamkleben etc .. Am ende hast noch ne Macke im Eloxat, dass is dann ärgerlich ..




Die ist geklebt ?!?! Oben (bei Motoerhead) klang das so, als könne man sie durch lösen der Schrauben easy teilen ?! 

Ich wollte gerne das Entlüften umgehen, da die Bremsen neu sind und ich kein Entlüftungskit (auch weder Dot noch Spritzen) habe. 

Welches Loctide nimmst du bei den Schrauben der Wippe?

Vielen Dank !

P´s Wippe ist jetzt unten zumindest sowieso gelöst ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nicht ganz mitbekommen, wieso ihr die wippe teilen wollt.
Für die bremsleitung zu verlegen muss man das ja nicht. Da reicht die demontage und dann einfach nur die leitung drunter setzen.


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

Sorry, ich weis nicht genau ob das Teil noch zusÃ¤tzlich geklebt ist, aber es klingt fast danach, wenn du die Schraube schon raus hast, sich aber nix teilen lÃ¤sst .. 

Zum Loctite kann ich dir nix sagen, da ich das Teil noch nich zerlegt habe .. aber ich kann dir (auch fÃ¼r die Zukunft) ein gutes un bezahlbares bleeding-Kit empfehlen:

 Link 
Hab ich selber im Einsatz, hat perfekt passende AnschlÃ¼sse, denn gerade bei Code-SÃ¤tteln sitzt das Gewinde recht tief und duch die RÃ¤del an den AchschlÃ¼ssen lassen sich Diese recht einfach und dicht schlieÃend am Bremssattel und Hebel anbringen. Spritzen sind auch sehr hochwertig, das Dot 5.1 bekommst im KfZ-ZubehÃ¶rhandel um die 7â¬.
Und auch bei ner neuen Bremse macht mit EntlÃ¼ften nix kaputt. 
Mit einfachen "durchdrÃ¼cken" und Bike in alle schrÃ¤glagen bringen erzielst die besten Ergebnisse, das "anziehen" wie im Bleeding-Video von Avid bringt meiner Meinung nich sonderlich viel ..


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht ganz mitbekommen, wieso ihr die wippe teilen wollt.
> Für die bremsleitung zu verlegen muss man das ja nicht. Da reicht die  demontage und dann einfach nur die leitung drunter setzen.



Ich wollte mich anfangs nicht vorne an den SAG-Monitor wagen. Muss ich da etwas besonderes beachten ? (Anzugmoment etc.)
Bin nicht der geborene Mechaniker, daher wollte ich es nur hinten lösen und dann teilen, wie weiter oben vorgeschlagen.




Mithras schrieb:


> aber ich kann dir (auch für die Zukunft) ein gutes un bezahlbares bleeding-Kit empfehlen:
> 
> Link
> Hab ich selber im Einsatz, hat perfekt passende Anschlüsse, denn gerade bei Code-Sätteln sitzt das Gewinde recht tief und duch die Rädel an den Achschlüssen lassen sich Diese recht einfach und dicht schließend am Bremssattel und Hebel anbringen.



Das ist wirklich ein bezahlbares Bleeding-Kit, danke ! Mmmhh, jetzt muss ich mich zwischen BKit und Demontage entscheiden


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Februar 2012)

Der drehmoment für die schrauben am hauptlager sollten entweder auf einer der schrauben oder im handbuch stehen.
Ansonsten kurz bei canyon anrufen!
Ich werde die wippe auch demontieren, da die original verbaute bremse vom speedzone direkt ab kommt und ich meine hope tech m4 verbauen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der drehmoment für die schrauben am hauptlager sollten entweder auf einer der schrauben oder im handbuch stehen.



Okay vielen Dank...

Falls aber jmd anders sie geteilt hat, bitte seine Erfahrungen preisgeben.
+
Falls jemand weiß welches Loctide, bitte auch nennen (tippe mal middle /243).

Besten Dank !


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

VOrerst wippe abmontieren und auf lange Frist is ein Bleeding Kit nie verkehrt .. also das mal im Auge behalten und irgendwann mal bestellen


----------



## xander_v (25. Februar 2012)

man muss zuerst den dämpfer ausbauen, dann die wippe von der sitzstrebe lösen und danach die schrauben am hauptlager entfernen.
beim hauptlager die kappe vom sag monitor entfernen, dadrunter sitzt eine schraube schraube die auf der anderen seite in eine hülse oder achse verschraubt wird.
ich glaube da ist auch noch ein sprengring bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher ob man den auch lösen muss.

danach die zwei schrauben auf der unterseite entfernen und nun müsste sich die wippe teilen lassen.
als sicherung würde ich mitelfeste schraubensicherung nehmen, wenn überhaupt.
verklebt ist da nix.

die drehmomente befinden sich alle auf den bauteilen, auch für das hauptlager, hier sind es glaube 6nm.
wirst du aber sehen wenn du den sagmonitor abschraubst.

wenn es immernoch nicht klappt kann ich morgen bei bedarf ein paar bilder einstellen.


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> man muss zuerst den dämpfer ausbauen, dann die wippe von der sitzstrebe lösen und danach die schrauben am hauptlager entfernen.
> beim hauptlager die kappe vom sag monitor entfernen, dadrunter sitzt eine schraube schraube die auf der anderen seite in eine hülse oder achse verschraubt wird.
> ich glaube da ist auch noch ein sprengring bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher ob man den auch lösen muss.
> 
> ...



Schade, ich hatte gehofft ich komme irgendwie um das Hauptlager herum (habe ja alles bis auf das schon gelöst).
Werde mich heute Nachmittag mal dran ausprobieren ...

Vielen Dank !


----------



## xander_v (25. Februar 2012)

nein das geht nicht, die beiden wippenteile sind eingepasst.
dort wo man die beiden kleinen schrauben unter der wippe löst ist auf der einen seite ein sockel und auf der anderen seite eine einsparung.
deshalb muss auch das hauptlager gelöst werden.

aber keine angst die lager sind auch am hauptlager verpresst, da fällt dir also nix entgegen bis auf die plastik distanzscheibe


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja nix schlimmes das zu lösen.
Kann nix passieren.
Sollte nur nicht zu fest angezogen werden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> nein das geht nicht, die beiden wippenteile sind eingepasst.
> aber keine angst die lager sind auch am hauptlager verpresst, da fällt dir also nix entgegen bis auf die plastik distanzscheibe





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das ist ja nix schlimmes das zu lösen.
> Kann nix passieren.
> Sollte nur nicht zu fest angezogen werden!!



Danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe  ! Bei weiteren Fragen belästige ich euch einfach nochmal


----------



## jaamaa (25. Februar 2012)

Bestell dir das genannte Bleeding-Kit. Habe ich auch und kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist m.M.n. eh die bessere Variante, da eine AVID Bremse, auch eine neue, eh immer ordentlich von Hand entlüftet werden muß.


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage... 

ich würd gern mal wissen, welcher Shimano Umwerfer ans 2011 er Torque passt, bei Umrüstung auf 2x9... 

Die Shimano Adapterplatte hab ich da .. dass das ding n E-Type sein muss weis ich auch, aber muss das n direct mount sein? denn die finde ich nur für 2x10 .. oder einfach einen mit Tretlagermontage von seinem Tretlagerblech schrauben?

Denn die HS.. so toll wie se is .. der Wartungsaufwand und das Mehrgewicht gehen mir auf die Dauer auf den Geist .. und das ich nich im Stand schalten kann und etwas weniger Bodenfreiheit habe .. damit kann ich leben ..  ..

Plan is ne XT / x9 Kurbel mit Bashguard und ner Bionicon V2 Kefü.. , hinten ein medium Cage x9 ..x9 Umwerfertrigger liegt auch schon im Keller ..


----------



## Kizou (25. Februar 2012)

hat Jemand schonmal den blauen Streifen am Rahmen entfernt  ( 2012 ) ?

Wenn ja, wie ?

Gruss


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gelesen, dass das mit nitro geht.
Gibt hier einen im Forum, der das schon gemacht hat.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> .. oder einfach einen mit Tretlagermontage von seinem Tretlagerblech schrauben?


Genau das ist die Lösung!




Kizou schrieb:


> hat Jemand schonmal den blauen Streifen am Rahmen entfernt  ( 2012 ) ?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie ?


Nitro-Verdünnung wurde ja schon genannt, es geht wohl auch mit diesen harten Putz-Schwämmen. Im Prinzip müsste auch die harte Seite eines Radiergummi gehen, sofern diese nicht so rauh ist. Ich habe mal das Dekor auf einem Lenker mit einem Oxid-Radierer für Leiterplatten entfernt, der ist ähnlich wie diese harten Radierer, nur etwas feinkörniger.

Einfach mal den Thread (und ggf. die älteren Teile) durchsuchen, wurde schon zig mal beschrieben...


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

Merci 

Und nu noch ne Meinung zu ner sinnvollen Kurbelkombi ... 

tendiere ja zu ner SRAM x7-2fach Kurbel mit 24/36 Blättern.. aber welcher bashring druff?... Race-Face könnte passen ..

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie kompatibel die neueren 10-fach  x-glide/ Xchain Kurbeln mit 9 fach Kette sind? (hab nämlich keine Lust noch Trigger und Kassetten zu tauschen ..


----------



## Kizou (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Teil gelesen, wo erwähnt wurde, dass die Garantie dadurch nicht erlischt

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es Rückstände, bzw, Beschädigungen an der Beschichtung gibt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> tendiere ja zu ner SRAM x7-2fach Kurbel mit 24/36 Blättern.. aber welcher bashring druff?... Race-Face könnte passen ..


Das kannst du direkt mal wieder vergessen... auf eine 2-fach Kurbel passt in so ziemlich allen Fällen kein Bash drauf...! Dafür musst du eine 3-fach Kurbel kaufen!




Kizou schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es Rückstände, bzw, Beschädigungen an der Beschichtung gibt.


Also bei meiner Radierer-Methode muss man schon etwas vorsichtig sein, dass man nicht zu fest rubbelt. War an dem besagten Lenker aber auch ein recht rauer Untergrund, bei so etwas glattem wie dem Rahmen müsste das relativ problemlos sein.


----------



## Mithras (26. Februar 2012)

Thx, dann werdens wohl doch gebrauchte XT Arme mit entsprechenden Kettenblättern und Bash .. dann is auch nich das Problem der Kompatiblität ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Februar 2012)

Soo, Hammerschmidt, Shifter und Schaltwerk sind ausgebaut .. nur für das Innenlager fehlt mir das richtige Werkzeug, da lass ich mal meinen lokalen Bikedealer ran ... 

3- Fach Sram Kurbel, SLX E-Type und neue Kette hab ich auch schon ergattert .. X9 Shifter ist montiert .. fehlt nur noch ein Bashguard, ne KeFü und ein medium Cage Schaltwerk  .. 

Fazit: Es geht vorran..


----------



## Nippes80 (26. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Soo, Hammerschmidt, Shifter und Schaltwerk sind ausgebaut .. nur für das Innenlager fehlt mir das richtige Werkzeug, da lass ich mal meinen lokalen Bikedealer ran ...
> 
> 3- Fach Sram Kurbel, SLX E-Type und neue Kette hab ich auch schon ergattert .. X9 Shifter ist montiert .. fehlt nur noch ein Bashguard, ne KeFü und ein medium Cage Schaltwerk  ..
> 
> Fazit: Es geht vorran..



Kann ich nicht verstehen...HS ist sooo Geil! Wenns Dir um Gewicht geht würde ich bei dem LRS anfangen...hmmm


----------



## Mithras (26. Februar 2012)

nen leichteren LRS hab ich schon drin, mir gehts auch um den Wartungsaufwand und den Leistungsverlust.

Bin die HS jetzt 3 Touren probe gefahren .. wir 2 werden nicht 100% warm .. da ich mein Bike eh touriger auslegen wollte mit der Option Bikepark, war der Gedanke umzurüsten eh schon immer im Hinterkopf.. idealerweise hätt ich mir für meinen Einsatzbereich ein Alpinist zulegen sollen, dafür hatt ich aber die Kohle nicht, und mein Trailflow war ein Outletbike mit nem super Preis 

Mun mutiert mein TF so langsam zum Touren-Freerider.. hab aber nen 2. LRS/Sattelstütze für Parkwochenenden *g* .. ein Bike wie ichs haben wollte *g*


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht verstehen...HS ist sooo Geil!


Ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen... nicht umsonst hab ich sie bei meinem damals ungefahren rausgeworfen und bezeichne sie gerne als Hammershit  Kommt halt drauf an, wie man fährt... ich hätte schlicht und einfach NULL funktionellen Nutzen von dem Teil, da macht es echt keinen Sinn, 1/2kg unnötig mit sich rumzuschleppen, zumal in meinem Fall ein passender Antrieb inkl. Führung + Bash vorhanden war und ich gut Geld für die HS bekommen habe 
Und (hoffentlich) bald hat die HS für mich noch einen Vorteil, den ich eigentlich eh nicht brauche, weniger -> Bodenfreiheit. Wenn Hope die Freilauf-Integral-Kassette in Übersetzungen rausbringt, die mir gefallen (mit 36er Ritzel), fliegt der Umwerfer raus und ich fahr vorne ein 28er oder 30er Blatt...


----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2012)

An alle Vertrider:

Bekommt man die XTR Shifter mit den Formula Halterungen ala Matchmaker zusammen montiert.
Ich fänds aufgeräumter, da auch noch die Reverb drankäm.

Bin eigentlich passionierter Sram-User, kenne mich daher nicht mit Formula/Shimano-Kompatibelität aus !


----------



## wartool (26. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch schon an sienem 2011er Torque die Lager gewechselt?
Meine sind langsam fällig und ich möchte sie mir besorgen BEVOR ichs zerlege.
Deswegen möchte ich wissen, welche da verbaut sind - also die Nummern RS1609 bla blubb oder so.

Wenn keiner ne Antwort hat werde ich mal die geballte Fachkompetenz des Canyon Hotline nutzen müssen ;-)


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte Canyon deswegen schonmal angeschrieben und bekam folgendes zurück:

4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von  6,95
4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von  11,90
2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum Stückpreis von  14,90

Die Lager bekommst du bei entsprechenden Händlern allerdings um einiges günstiger. Ich habe z.B. hier bestellt:
www.kugellagershopberlin.de
www.kugellager-express.de


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2012)

Ja, hab letzte Woche mal den 2011er Rahmen komplett zerlegt und neu gelagert. 
Du brauchst je 4x 698 2RS und 6902 2RS.
Und dann sind da noch 2x kugelförmige Gleitlager. 
Die habe ich nicht gewechselt die liefen bei mir noch recht gut. Wenn du aber bei Canyon anrufst kannst hier mal reinschreiben was des für Lager sind. Zu finden sind diese bei der Schnittstelle Wippe/dämpferaufnahme/kettenstrebe...

Hat jemand je gute Adresse um acros steuersatzlager, mit den konischen 45grad Lagern, beziehen kann??


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Februar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hat jemand je gute Adresse um acros steuersatzlager, mit den konischen 45grad Lagern, beziehen kann??



Hi, hatte für mein Torque damals bei www.Bikecomponents.de den passenden Steuersatz bestellt. Die können dort auch einzelteile von Acros beziehen !
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Februar 2012)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Canyon deswegen schonmal angeschrieben und bekam folgendes zurück:
> 
> 4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von  6,95
> 4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von  11,90
> ...



Kann ich die angegebenen Lager auch für mein Torque 2010 verwenden oder hat sich da was geändert ?

Gruß


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Februar 2012)

Sorry, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wartool (27. Februar 2012)

Danke an Nukem und Stefan!!!

Ist Euch noch was aufgefallen, auf das ich besonders achten müsste beim Lagern? Besondere Reihenfolge, wie beim Nerve AM damals z.B.???


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Februar 2012)

Gern geschehen!
Also ich hab sie selbst nicht gewechselt, das hab ich machen lassen. 
Deswegen kann ich dir da wenig behilflich sein.


----------



## Kizou (27. Februar 2012)

Da wir oft genug über die Up- bzw. Downhillfähigkeit des torques ( Alpinist/Vertride ) diskutiert haben, würde mich mal interessieren wie es auf ebenen Trails aussieht.
Kann man es dort schön krachen lassen oder kommt dabei der Tritt zu weit von hinten bzw. geht dabei zu viel Kraft in den Dämpfer ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Da wir oft genug über die Up- bzw. Downhillfähigkeit des torques ( Alpinist/Vertride ) diskutiert haben, würde mich mal interessieren wie es auf ebenen Trails aussieht.
> Kann man es dort schön krachen lassen oder kommt dabei der Tritt zu weit von hinten bzw. geht dabei zu viel Kraft in den Dämpfer ?


Nein, also DAS geht auf keinen Fall!







Manche Sachen sollte man nicht ZU sehr verkopfen... 



Mal im Ernst: wieso sollte ein Rad, das bergauf quasi nicht wippt in der Ebene wippen? Oder meinst du beim Pedalieren im Stehen? Auch das geht beim Torque, im Gegensatz zu z. B. VPP-Hinterbauten, sehr gut und ohne Durchsacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, also DAS geht auf keinen Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, dass durch den Tritt, der im Verhältnis zum Strive doch ein wenig weiter von hinten getreten wird, doch nicht soviel Kraft auf die Pedale kommt.


----------



## balalu (27. Februar 2012)

Weils oben mal angesprochen wurde. 

Ich habe auch teilweise die Schriftzüge an meinem Torque 2010 entfernt. 

Leider war Nitroverdünnung nicht besonders erfolgreich, und auch das mit dem Radiergummi ging nicht besonders. Ich habe sehr vorsichtig und mit Hilfe der Nitroverd. versucht den Schriftzug am Oberrohr zu entfernen. Während des "radieren" habe ich gemerkt, dass der Küchenschwamm zu "scharf" ist und das schwarze Eloxal mit abträgt!
Habs dann gelassen, leider war noch immer ein kleiner Schatten zu sehen. Den ich aber gut mit mattschwarzem Autolack in 2 Minuten weggemacht habe. 

Wenn der Autolack trocken ist einmal mit einem Tuch mit ordentlich WD40 drauf und die Stelle glänzt genauso wie das originale Eloxal. Selbst wenn man es weis ist diese Stelle nicht zu erkennen.
Von daher mein Tipp ( Ohne Gewähr ;-)) erstmal vorsichtig "radieren" und dann den Schatten mit Lack wegmachen - oder halt gleich Lacken.


----------



## T!ll (27. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Da wir oft genug über die Up- bzw. Downhillfähigkeit des torques ( Alpinist/Vertride ) diskutiert haben, würde mich mal interessieren wie es auf ebenen Trails aussieht.
> Kann man es dort schön krachen lassen oder kommt dabei der Tritt zu weit von hinten bzw. geht dabei zu viel Kraft in den Dämpfer ?



Auf ebenen Trails mit vielen Tretpassagen merkt man die 180mm schon deutlich (...mit dem originalen DHX Air). Da kostet ein Bike mit 150...160mm schon etwas weniger Kraft. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass das Torque ein Schaukelstuh ist, ganz im Gegenteil, aber mit weniger Federweg beschleunigt man schon etwas direkter.


----------



## Potato_Pit (27. Februar 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Ich fahre ein älteres Torque FRX mit 200mm, 222er Dämpfer und 66er Lenkwinkel. Ich hatte jetzt überlegt mal einen 216/63er Dämpfer zu probieren um einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und niedrigeres Tretlager zu bekommen. Federweg sollte dann etwa bei 180mm liegen. Hat das schon jemand probiert? Meint ihr das ist zu kurz? Eine andere Überlegung wäre noch den Dämpfer um 3-4mm zu kürzen und so dann auf 190mm FW zu kommen.


----------



## xander_v (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir buchsen bestellt die den dämpfer 3mm kürzer machen und das tretpager tiefer. haben gpaube 24 gekostet und es wäre ne günstige alternative ohne federwegseinbuße.


----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2012)

Soo Hammerschmidt is im Bikemarkt und neue Teile im Zulauf *hrhr*


----------



## Rad-ab (27. Februar 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Kann ich die angegebenen Lager auch für mein Torque 2010 verwenden oder hat sich da was geändert ?
> 
> Gruß


Nein, es hat sich nichts geändert.
Lager sind bei den 2010er - 2012er gleich
(Beim 2010er, hat sich im Jahr 2010 was geändert als die Wippe getauscht
wurde weil die erste Serie schnell Spiel bekam.)


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass durch den Tritt, der im Verhältnis zum Strive doch ein wenig weiter von hinten getreten wird, doch nicht soviel Kraft auf die Pedale kommt.


Kommt immer drauf an, womit du vergleichst... ein 29er Race Hardtail mit 25cm Sattelüberhöhung ist da etwas anderes als ein AM-Fully. Natürlich ist das Torque nicht so flink wie manch andere Räder mit weniger Federweg, aber träge ist es bei weitem nicht! Da gibt es Bikes mit deutlich weniger Federweg, die nicht so agil zu fahren sind. Und bei dir ging es doch eh um Alpinist/Vertride, also einfach Propedal-Hebel umlegen und glücklich sein


----------



## Kizou (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, womit du vergleichst... ein 29er Race Hardtail mit 25cm Sattelüberhöhung ist da etwas anderes als ein AM-Fully. Natürlich ist das Torque nicht so flink wie manch andere Räder mit weniger Federweg, aber träge ist es bei weitem nicht! Da gibt es Bikes mit deutlich weniger Federweg, die nicht so agil zu fahren sind. Und bei dir ging es doch eh um Alpinist/Vertride, also einfach Propedal-Hebel umlegen und glücklich sein



Jap, Danke !

Ich glaub` ich hab mich entschieden.
Nach der ganzen Recherche und Probefahrten auf dem Parkplatz, denke ich, dass das Vertride gegenüber dem Strive vielleicht doch der bessere Allrounder ist.


----------



## McFussel (28. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> An alle Vertrider:
> 
> Bekommt man die XTR Shifter mit den Formula Halterungen ala Matchmaker zusammen montiert.
> Ich fänds aufgeräumter, da auch noch die Reverb drankäm.
> ...



Damit kämpfe ich auch gerade - Trickstuff bietet leider nix für die XTR an. Werde wohl warten, bis die XTR ausleiert und dann in Richtung SRAM gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (28. Februar 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Damit kämpfe ich auch gerade - Trickstuff bietet leider nix für die XTR an. Werde wohl warten, bis die XTR ausleiert und dann in Richtung SRAM gehen...



Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich bei einer 81er Schrittlänge bei einem M Rahmen eine 380er Reverb nehmen kann .


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Hast du die direkt bei canyon mitbestellt?
Ich glaube dann kannst du nicht wählen.
Aber Geld sparen


----------



## coolace (28. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich bei einer 81er Schrittlänge bei einem M Rahmen eine 380er Reverb nehmen kann .




Wenn du dir unsicher bist ob die Stütze weit genug rein passt dann mach dir keine Sorgen. Es gibt beim Torque keinen Knick im Sattelrohr, du kannst also quasi die ganze Länge nutzen.
Oder meinst du ob der Verstellbereich für deine Schrittlänge passend ist? Das hängt halt von deinen Präferenzen ab. Manche mögen den Sattel so tief wie möglich, andere kommen am besten damit zurecht, wenn sie gerade noch problemlos hinter den Sattel kommen. Am besten testest du mit welcher Höhe (abgesenkt) du am besten klarkommst und misst dann die Differenz zum höchsten Punkt (an dem du am besten pedalieren kannst)


----------



## Kizou (28. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hast du die direkt bei canyon mitbestellt?
> Ich glaube dann kannst du nicht wählen.
> Aber Geld sparen



Ich würde sie gerne mitbestellen.
Lagernd ist nur noch die 380er.


----------



## Kizou (28. Februar 2012)

coolace schrieb:


> Wenn du dir unsicher bist ob die Stütze weit genug rein passt dann mach dir keine Sorgen. Es gibt beim Torque keinen Knick im Sattelrohr, du kannst also quasi die ganze Länge nutzen.
> Oder meinst du ob der Verstellbereich für deine Schrittlänge passend ist? Das hängt halt von deinen Präferenzen ab. Manche mögen den Sattel so tief wie möglich, andere kommen am besten damit zurecht, wenn sie gerade noch problemlos hinter den Sattel kommen. Am besten testest du mit welcher Höhe (abgesenkt) du am besten klarkommst und misst dann die Differenz zum höchsten Punkt (an dem du am besten pedalieren kannst)



Ich meinte eher ausgezogen.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe eine schrittlänge von 89 und habe mich auch das trailflow von meinem freundgesetzt. Mit ca 10 cm ausgezogener reverb und dann dann ausgefahren bin ich sehr gut hingekommen.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich bei einer 81er Schrittlänge bei einem M Rahmen eine 380er Reverb nehmen kann .



Habe bei Gr L und SL von 86 mit meiner 385 KS noch locker min. 4 cm Spielraum. Diff. Sattelrohr M/L Rahmen ca. 5cm -  Diff. deine/ meine SL ca. 5 cm... sollte also ausreichend sein


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Februar 2012)

Meine Maße: 183cm, SL 86

Ich fahre eine 380er Kindshock und sie passt super.


----------



## McFussel (29. Februar 2012)

Hatte das gleich Problem - bei Rahmen M MUSS man quasi die 380er nehmen, sonst kann man nicht ganz versenken. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zu den Leitungsschellen von Canyon um die Leitung der Reverb zu verlegen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Februar 2012)

Wie sehen denn die Canyon Schellen aus??


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Hatte das gleich Problem - bei Rahmen M MUSS man quasi die 380er nehmen, sonst kann man nicht ganz versenken.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zu den Leitungsschellen von Canyon um die Leitung der Reverb zu verlegen???



Bei welchem Bike ?


----------



## smithi80 (29. Februar 2012)

was haltet ihr davon bzw hatt einer von euch schon erfahrung damit gemacht?

http://www.everyday26.de/64.0.html


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Februar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon bzw hatt einer von euch schon erfahrung damit gemacht?
> 
> http://www.everyday26.de/64.0.html



Hab noch keine Erfahrungen damit aber es klingt interessant.
Noch interessanter wäre sowas für die Talas 36...


----------



## Mithras (29. Februar 2012)

öhm .. höchstens für die Van


----------



## mok2905 (29. Februar 2012)

Würd ich ja gern mal testen sowas. Schade, dass es für die Van sowas noch nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (1. März 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Erfahrungen damit aber es klingt interessant.
> Noch interessanter wäre sowas für die Talas 36...



OMG!

die Talas ist ne LUFTGABEL ;-)  wer lesen kann.....


----------



## McFussel (1. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bei welchem Bike ?



Ähm.....wir sind hier im Torque Fred!!!

Die Schellen heissen "Sattelite Single" - see here: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/798200


----------



## Kizou (1. März 2012)

*Ähm.....wir sind hier im Torque Fred!!!*

scusi !


----------



## McFussel (1. März 2012)

Ich mein ja nur....


----------



## bjoernson (1. März 2012)

Gestern hat sich aus irgendeinem Grund bei meinem neuen Alpinist (150 km gefahren), eine Schraube vom Kettenblatt gelöst. Und zwar auf der Innenseite. 

Etwas ärgerlich war es schon, da die Schraube zum einen komplett blockiert hat, so dass man nicht mehr treten konnte. Und zum anderen gibt es eine einzige sehr schlecht erreichbare Stelle, an der man das ganze in sehr kleinen Schritten wieder festziehen kann, wenn man nicht die komplette Race Face Turbin demonieren möchte

So das wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## Mithras (1. März 2012)

unschön ... ich würd die Turbine dennoch demontieren, damit du alle Kettenblattschrauebn überprüfen kannst, ein Tropfen mittelfeste Schraubensicherung sollte auch nicht schaden .. 
Denn so ne blockierende Kurbel kann schnell heikel werden ..


----------



## bjoernson (1. März 2012)

Jaa denke ich auch. Man soll ja eh nach den ersten 100 Kilometern noch mal alle Schraube überprüfen.


----------



## Mithras (1. März 2012)

Eben, lieber gleich gescheit gemacht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon bzw hatt einer von euch schon erfahrung damit gemacht?
> 
> http://www.everyday26.de/64.0.html


Müsste ja theoretisch auch bei der Lyrik Coil passen, die hat die gleiche Topcap wie die Boxxer. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das mehr Voodoo ist als sonstwas...


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Müsste ja theoretisch auch bei der Lyrik Coil passen, die hat die gleiche Topcap wie die Boxxer. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das mehr Voodoo ist als sonstwas...


 
Voddoo?? NIEMALS!!!

Was meinste wie entspannt die Feder dann im Standbein rumlungert....und wenn dann noch von außen Kashima-Zeugs dran is'...dann spricht die Gabel VÖLLIG von alleine an...die kann die Unebenheiten sogar 10m vorher riechen...!!

Tssss...ob das Ding bei Kaffeefahrten verscheuert wird???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (1. März 2012)

das ansprechenheutiger (stahl-)federgabeln ist ja auch echt mies 

von denen die diese axiallager fahren schwören alle drauf. an der federgabel bringts angeblich mehr als am dämpfer. keine ahnung was da dran ist. es gesteht ja niemand gerne ein, dass man was gekauft hat, was nix bringt. aber in der theorie wirds sicher was bringen, nur ob's sich merklich auf die performance auswirken wird ist für mich fraglich.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> OMG!
> 
> die Talas ist ne LUFTGABEL ;-)  wer lesen kann.....



Es war ja auch halbironisch gemeint... Tz Tz Tz

Achja und Schlaumeier kann keiner leiden!!! 

Es war halt halbironisch gemeint weil die Talas eher ne Gabel wär die sowas brauchen könnt....


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. März 2012)

Also in der Theorie funktioniert so ein Axiallager wunderbar.
Nur ob man es wirklich spürt beim fahren und inwiefern es die Feder vorm brechen schützt wird wohl niemand sagen können... :/


----------



## Mithras (1. März 2012)

Soo, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kefü und Kette sind da .. morgen wird gebastelt  . nur das 36iger Kettenblatt und die Schrauben vom Bashguard passen nicht .. *hmpf* ..


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2012)

Update in der Tourenausstattung:

HS is weg, aktuell "noch" die 3-Fach, 3. Kettenblatt wird noch gegen nen Bashguard von RaceFace ersetzt.

Mike wie es auf dem Foto steht in Gr. "M" wiegt es lt. Personenwaage 15,1Kg  inkl. Pedale:

















Änderungen:

- Mavic Crossline LRS mit Schwalbe Fat Albert
- Shimano xt cs-m 770 Kassette
- Fizik Nisene Wingflex Sattel
- SRAM S1000 GPX Kurbel / Lager
- X9 Mediumcage Schaltwerk
- Shimano SLX Umwerfer
- Bionicon V2.0 KeFü
- Avid Code 2011 Bremse
- SRAM PC 971 Kette
- NC-17 Sudpin III pro Pedale

Ausstehend:

- KS Dropzone Variostütze
- Race Face Lightweight Bashguard
- ggf. für die Optik nen Race Face Atlas Lenker in blau 

Is das nun nochn Trailflow oder schon ein Alpinist/heavy oder eher ein ESX 2011?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus  

Berichte mal wie die Bionicon KeFü sich so im Alltag und Stresseinsatz bewährt.

Und die Sram Kurbel gefällt mir aber eher net so...


----------



## dia-mandt (2. März 2012)

Wieso hast du den lrs getauscht.
Ok...der crossline ist minimal leichter aber der sun ist definitiv der stabiler lrs.
Nun gut, wenn du eh nicht viel freeriden gehts ist das ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2012)

Hab den Crossline für Touren mit den leichteren Fat Alberts, spart in der Summe um die 300g.
Den Sun Ringle hab ich aufgehoben mit den Ardents als 2. LRS für Parkeinsätze 

Die SRAM Kurbel is keine Schönheit, war dafür neu und sehr günstig, Gewicht is mit 830g inkl. Innenlager auch voll ok. .. Wird noch durch nen Race-Face Bashring verschönert  .. ggf. mach ich den SRAM Schriftzug in ner Aktion bei der auch der blaue Rahmenstreifen dran glauben muss mit weg.

Jepp, berichte gern auch mal über die Bionicon, bin gespannt wie die sich schlägt, vor Allem im Park, doch der hat leider noch Winterpause ....


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. März 2012)

Mich interessiert auch mal ein Vergleich der Bionicon mit der original Canyon-Rolle. Die Original-Rolle funktioniert prima aber ich hab sie mir schon oft verbogen, weil sie unter dem Bashring aussteht. Wenn das Bionicon-Dingens genauso gut funktioniert; hängen bleiben kann man damit sicher nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (2. März 2012)

Guten Abend,

welche Feder würdet ihr beim Vivid RC2 bei 78kg Nacküschgewicht empfehlen ? Also kommen noch Panzer + Camelback oben drauf.
(Dropzone M Rahmen 2011 , Gewicht sinkt im Laufe des Sommers eher um 3-5 kg)

By the way: mein Canyon ist jetzt bis auf Schaltwerk und Laufräder auch fertig. Habe die Wippe dank euch zerlegt um mir das Bremsenentlüften zu sparen -> Alles geklappt, Danke nochmal !

Und die Laufräder kommen, wie bei Smubob, jetzt auch von German Lightness (Supra D / Hope Pro 2) ( Danke an Smubob für den Tipp)

Beste Grüße und THX im Voraus...


----------



## balalu (2. März 2012)

Als anhaltspunkt! Ich habe eine 350er bei 90 kg in boxershorts!

Denke also dass du da schon deutlich drunter sein solltwst!

Ach ja, SAG etwa gute 30% -35%



Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xah88 (2. März 2012)

balalu schrieb:


> Als anhaltspunkt! Ich habe eine 350er bei 90 kg in boxershorts!
> 
> Denke also dass du da schon deutlich drunter sein solltwst!
> 
> Ach ja, SAG etwa gute 30% -35%



Ui krass, und ich habe fast schon überlegt von 350 auf 400 aufzustocken. Dann nehme ich wohl erstmal die 350ér denke ich, oder denkt jmd etwas anderes ? 

Danke balalu !


----------



## balalu (2. März 2012)

Gerne! 

Kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst! Die 350er ist für local trail  und dh- light. Bei größeren drops und freestyle fahre ich dann eine 450er. 
Bei der 450er dann um 25% Sag! 
500er war mit auf Dauer zu hart!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## christophersch (2. März 2012)

ich hab heute grade von der original verbauten 500er Stahlfeder auf eine 300er Ti gewechselt. hat mich etwa 460g gespart... Die Cane Creek Stahfeder wog sage und schreibe 750g!!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Mich interessiert auch mal ein Vergleich der Bionicon mit der original Canyon-Rolle. Die Original-Rolle funktioniert prima aber ich hab sie mir schon oft verbogen, weil sie unter dem Bashring aussteht. Wenn das Bionicon-Dingens genauso gut funktioniert; hängen bleiben kann man damit sicher nicht mehr...



Ist am Torque echt suboptimal mit der Lage der Führung.

Auf LP hatten zwei drei von meinen Mitreisenden selbstgebastelte (Schweissdraht, Plasteröhrchen, Klebeband) "Bionicon"-Führungen, und die haben tadellos funktioniert (an Scratch, Slide und Spitfire). 

Meine verbogene Stinger hab ich mit einem nicht gestuften Röllchen gerettet.

Am besten fand ich aber so vom Anschauen die 3-fach Führung mit festem Bash (Dreist? e13?) von @gnafert sein Mega.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (2. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ich hab heute grade und der original verbauten 500er Stahlfeder auf eine 300er Ti gewechselt. hat mich etwa 460g gespart... Die Cane Creek Stahfeder wog sage und schreibe 750g!!



Alter schwede.
Das ist mal ne gute gewichtsreduzierung.


----------



## Rad-ab (3. März 2012)

Nur um es mal hier rein zuwerfen:
Ich fahr ne 300er Feder bei 70~72kg nackisch,
das gibt bie mir gute 25% SAG

(Die Info hilft vielleicht dem ein oder anderen ...hatte bei der Entscheidung für eine Feder auch lange gesucht)


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. März 2012)

Ich hab ebenfalls ne 300er Feder drin, Gewicht im Adamskostüm 60kg, aber einen SAG von ~30%
Irgedwas ist da komisch


----------



## wartool (3. März 2012)

Dringende Bitte an die Besitzer eines 2011er Rahmens:

kann mir jemand ein Detailbild des "Luftspalts zwischen Schinge und Hauptrahmen aud er linken Seite (also nicht antribsseite) schicken?

Grund:

das Lager hinter dem Tretlager (Hauptlager) lässt sich bei mir nicht wirklich festzeiehen oder gar läösen - und auf der Innenseite dreht glaube ich das Lager mit -Sprich - der Lagersitz ist im Arsch - warum auch immer.... gehe jetzt das erste mal dran...

Sieht man bei Euch da auch eine Art "silbernen Ring, der mit der Schraube mitdreht?

greetz
Chris


----------



## Kizou (3. März 2012)

ich steh hier gerade aufm Schlauch.....entweder bin ich zu blöd zu messen, oder die Maßanschläge haben sich geändert.

Bei dem Rad meiner Frau ( Nerve AM )  ist die Oberrohrlänge bei einem Rahmen in Gr. S mit 57 cm angegeben.
Messpunkte sind Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr, oder ?
wenn ich es so messe, komme ich auf 53,5 cm.
Auf die 57 cm komme ich nur, wenn ich nicht von Mitte bis Mitte messe, sondern von aussen bis aussen.
Kann mir bittet mal Jemand die Oberrohrlänge eines 2011/12 er Torques messen ?
Jetzt bin ich echt verunsichert, denn wenn es nicht die angegebenen 58,3 cm hat. sondern auch 3 cm weniger, wirds zwar sehr kompakt, aber auch recht eng.

Schonmal besten dank.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2012)

Nee, falsch gemessen.
Oberrohrlänge ist in der Regel Mitte Steuerkopf oben bis zur Sattelstütze in der Waagerechten gemessen. Auf der Canyon Homepage ist doch bei den Geo-Daten eine Skizze


----------



## xander_v (3. März 2012)

von mitte zu mitte bedeutet nicht das du den zollstock auf beide rohre auflegst, sondern das du von mitte des steuerrohrs waagerecht zur mitte des sitzrohrs mißt.


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2012)

Also hab das Torque heute über Felsen, Trails und nen kleinen Drop gejagt. Die Bionicon C-guide hat Alles klaglos mitgemacht. Nach dem se mal ne Ladung Matsch abbekommen hat, war sie sogar absolut geräuschlos, vorher minimal hörbar. 
Kette blieb immer bombenfest, da wo sein sein sollte, also erster Eindruck ist positiv. 
Man muss bloß drauf achten, dass das Teil gerade in der Kettenlinie hängt.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Mich interessiert auch mal ein Vergleich der Bionicon mit der original Canyon-Rolle. Die Original-Rolle funktioniert prima aber ich hab sie mir schon oft verbogen, weil sie unter dem Bashring aussteht. Wenn das Bionicon-Dingens genauso gut funktioniert; hängen bleiben kann man damit sicher nicht mehr...


 
Wieso drehst Du die Kettenführung nicht soweit, daß der Bash der tiefste Punkt ist?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. März 2012)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Wieso drehst Du die Kettenführung nicht soweit, daß der Bash der tiefste Punkt ist?



Ist natürlich schon so weit gedreht, wie es geht. Aber wenn man eine hohe Kante (Stufe, Stein, Bank, Tisch...) hochfährt und das Hinterrad nicht schnell genug hinterher bekommt, kracht's an der Rolle. Wenn man nur bergab rollt, passiert natürlich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (4. März 2012)

Morgen kommt bei mir ein kürzerer Vorbau ans Bike und da mir die Bremsleitung eh schon zu lang war, wird sie nun gekürzt. Da ich noch keine AVID-Leitung kürzen musste mal die Frage, ob ich generell dafür eine neue Olive und nen Pin brauch oder ob ich die alten Teile wieder nehmen kann?


----------



## dia-mandt (4. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schon so weit gedreht, wie es geht. Aber wenn man eine hohe Kante (Stufe, Stein, Bank, Tisch...) hochfährt und das Hinterrad nicht schnell genug hinterher bekommt, kracht's an der Rolle. Wenn man nur bergab rollt, passiert natürlich nichts.



Fährst du mtb-trail? 
Oder wieso fährst du über eine bank oder tisch


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2012)

Geht an jedem Bordstein. 
Oder an einem ungünstig liegenden Stein aufm Trail.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (5. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schon so weit gedreht, wie es geht. Aber wenn man eine hohe Kante (Stufe, Stein, Bank, Tisch...) hochfährt und das Hinterrad nicht schnell genug hinterher bekommt, kracht's an der Rolle. Wenn man nur bergab rollt, passiert natürlich nichts.


 
Ich werde die Situation mal nachstellen.
Tatsächlich bin ich an spitze Kanten DIESER Höhe noch nicht rangefahren, für querliegende Bäume hat es bisher immer gereicht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Fährst du mtb-trail?
> Oder wieso fährst du über eine bank oder tisch



Nee, aber ich wohn in einer Stadt im Flachland und da muss alles am Wegesrand als Geländeersatz herhalten.  Probier es aus und fahr über eine Parkbank oder irgend einen 0,5m Klotz auf einem Spielplatz. Man muss ziemlich aufpassen, dass die Rolle nichts abkriegt und das verdirbt den Fahrspaß.


----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Nee, aber ich wohn in einer Stadt im Flachland und da muss alles am Wegesrand als Geländeersatz herhalten.  Probier es aus und fahr über eine Parkbank oder irgend einen 0,5m Klotz auf einem Spielplatz. Man muss ziemlich aufpassen, dass die Rolle nichts abkriegt und das verdirbt den Fahrspaß.



Aber das wird dir mit jeder KeFü passieren.
Geht ja auch nicht anders.
Die rollen sind nun mal immer unten.
Kannst dir natürlich so ne spannrolle für die kettenstrebenmontage besorgen.
Sieht dann halt nur blöd aus.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. März 2012)

Gibt schon kleine Unterschiede. Die Canyon-Rolle steht recht weit nach unten ab. Wenn das Blech für die die Rolle nicht einfach gerade wäre, sondern nach hinten oben gebogen und die Rolle ganz knapp unter der Kettenstrebe säße, wäre sie gut zwischen Bash-Ring und Reifen versteckt.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. März 2012)

Moin,

hab mir vor ner Weile ein Canyon Torque FR aufgebaut. Dachte ich könnt meine 2 Jahre alte Rock Shox Recon Gabel mit 140mm Federweg aus dem alten AM verbauen. Hab das auch getan, aber der Geometrie tut das nicht gut. Irgendwie fetzt das nicht. Ergo: Ich such nach ner 180er Gabel.

Nun wollte ich fragen, was ihr so für Gabeln fahrt und wo die Vor- und Nachteile grob sind. 

Bisher bin ich der Meinung ich brauch eine 180 auf 140 absenkbare Gabel, weil mit der jetzigen 140er fährts sich bergauf super. (achja, vergessen zu Erwähnen, Uphill-tauglich sollte es schon bleiben, bin nun bei 13,8kg und fahr mit 3 KB vorn.)

Oder fahrt ihr mit 180mm bergauf?

Wenn die Gabel absenkbar sein  soll, bei 180mm bleiben ja nur die Fox Talas 36 und ne RS Lyrik Sonderanfertigung aus nem Scott, richtig?! Oder was gibt es noch für qualitativ gute Alternativen?

Danke für die Antworten,

Christoph


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Und die Laufräder kommen, wie bei Smubob, jetzt auch von German Lightness (Supra D / Hope Pro 2) ( Danke an Smubob für den Tipp)


Prego!  Wirst sicher viel + lange Spaß damit haben.
Ich habe ja nur Felgen und Spreichen von Thomas - die sind letzte Woche auch angekommen und das Vorderrad ist schon aufgebaut  vom hinteren fehlt noch die Nabe, wurde in der falschen Farbe geliefert 




Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> hab mir vor ner Weile ein Canyon Torque FR aufgebaut. Dachte ich könnt meine 2 Jahre alte Rock Shox Recon Gabel mit 140mm Federweg aus dem alten AM verbauen. Hab das auch getan, aber der Geometrie tut das nicht gut.


Das ist kein Wunder, das FR war ja mit der originalen 160er vorne schon zu steil...! 180mm sind perfekt im FR  (EDIT: ich sehe gerade, dass du ja gar kein FR hast, sondern ein neueres, aber das fährt sich auch mit 170-180mm am besten)




Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich fragen, was ihr so für Gabeln fahrt und wo die Vor- und Nachteile grob sind.
> 
> Bisher bin ich der Meinung ich brauch eine 180 auf 140 absenkbare Gabel, weil mit der jetzigen 140er fährts sich bergauf super. (achja, vergessen zu Erwähnen, Uphill-tauglich sollte es schon bleiben, bin nun bei 13,8kg und fahr mit 3 KB vorn.)
> 
> Oder fahrt ihr mit 180mm bergauf?


Da gibt es DIE EINE perfekte Lösung: Lyrik mit 180mm U-Turn. Ist genau das, was ich in meinem FR fahre und ich liebe die Gabel über alles. Super sensibel dank Stahlfeder, absenkbar dank U-Turn, super Dämpfung (RC2 DH), für 180mm Stahlfeder recht leicht (~2430g). Der einzige Nachteil: gibt es so nicht zu kaufen, muss selbst umgebaut werden. Im Optimalfall nimmt man eine 170mm Coil DH (U-Turn gibts nicht mit der DH Dämpfung), kauft sich die passende U-Turn Feder (für den 180mm Umbau 1 Stufe weicher als normal) und lässt sich eine 20mm Verlängerungshülse für den Federschaft drehen oder bestellt bei mir eine (siehe Signatur).

Ich bin nun schon 1 Jahr so unterwegs (davor mit 170 U-Turn und alter Dämpfung) und für mich ist es die perfekte Gabel für alles von Tour bis Bikepark. Ich fahre auch ab und zu ohne abzusenken bergauf, aber nur wenn ich nicht viel Gepäck auf dem Rücken habe oder es nicht allzu steil hoch geht.

Wie bist du eigentlich auf die 13,8kg gekommen? Das ist schon sehr leicht für ein Torque...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. März 2012)

ehm.....jetzt bin ich leicht aus dem Konzept  Der Torque-Rahmen ist ein 2010er. Ich war immer der Meinung, die 2010er sind die FR?! Bzw was hab ich denn dann?! Hatte es als FR gekauft und war auch der Meinung es ist eins.. *irgendwie gerade peinlich berührt*

Zur Gabel..ich habe absolute keine Ahnung, wie man ne Gabel umbaut, was man benötigt, was es kostet, etc.  ich bewege mich gerade relativ langsam und als Neuling in die Kategorie Freeriden... Vllt gibts da die ein oder andere Ausführung!?

Zum Gewicht...tja wie bin ich auf 13,8kg gekommen. Bin zum Scott Händler um die Ecke und habs auf die Bikewaage gestellt, da stand dann 13,8...

könnte jetzt meine verbauten Teile aufzählen,aber da ich bei der Hälfte der Teile das Gewicht nicht weiß, bringt es nicht viel...kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich jetzt meine Pedale getauscht habe (neue Blackspire SubMo4 mit 350g) und ne Easton Carbon Sattelstütze (aber nur weil ich sie neu und ungebraucht für 25!!!  bekommen habe) Nen neuen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro Evo II Naben und DT Swiss 5.1. Felgen...damit hab ich im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Komponenten fast ein kg gespart..

Christoph


----------



## Nothing85 (5. März 2012)

Ich fahr auch mit ner Totem berg auf...zwar nicht ganz so schnell wie manch Anderer aber das ist mir egal  und das was ich schiebe komm ich auch nicht mit einer 140 Gabel hoch gefahren. Also ich brauch nix zum Absenken hab ich bei meiner Lyrik (U-turn) auch nie gemacht und bei der Fox die ich davor hatte ebenso.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (5. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gibt schon kleine Unterschiede. Die Canyon-Rolle steht recht weit nach unten ab. Wenn das Blech für die die Rolle nicht einfach gerade wäre, sondern nach hinten oben gebogen und die Rolle ganz knapp unter der Kettenstrebe säße, wäre sie gut zwischen Bash-Ring und Reifen versteckt.


 
Da mich das schonmal interessieren wie die Rolle bei Dir zum Liegen kommt, anbei mal die Situation bei mir.
Ich glaube, da wird man sich schwer tun, die Rolle zu erwischen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073356


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2012)

bei mir sieht es so aus und mit mittlerweile 32er bashguard kommt es noch öfter vor - auf nem verblockten trail einfedern und boink - schon klemmt die rolle unter der strebe beim ausfedern und im kleinen ritzel klemmt dann die kette (hab jetzt auch ne andre rolle ohne stufe)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/962906

ist aber an sich kein drama - im zweifel ist die bionicon röhre aber für sowas besser geeignet.


----------



## Mantaray79 (5. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> welche Feder würdet ihr beim Vivid RC2 bei 78kg Nacküschgewicht empfehlen ? Also kommen noch Panzer + Camelback oben drauf.
> (Dropzone M Rahmen 2011 , Gewicht sinkt im Laufe des Sommers eher um 3-5 kg)
> ...


----------



## Xah88 (5. März 2012)

Mantaray79 schrieb:


> Fahre eine 350er Feder bei blankgezogenen 76Kg. Bin bei ca.30% Sag. Hatte vorher eine 400er drin. War mir für den Bikepark echt n bissl zu stramm.




Perfekt, habe auch am WE die 350er verbaut. Da werde ich wohl richtig liegen, danke dir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. März 2012)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Da mich das schonmal interessieren wie die Rolle bei Dir zum Liegen kommt, anbei mal die Situation bei mir.
> Ich glaube, da wird man sich schwer tun, die Rolle zu erwischen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073356



Sieht bei mir auch so aus. Wenn du das Vorderrad hochziehst, schaut die Rolle (zu) weit unten raus...

@Drahtesel89: Ich hätte noch eine MZ66 RCV aus dem 2011 Torque abzugeben. Lässt sich mit dem original Canyon-Spanngurt locker 6cm absenken  Ist eine robuste Einsteigergabel, die bei schnellen schlägen nicht so gut mitgeht. Für Sprünge und langsameres Gerumpel aber gut...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. März 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir auch so aus. Wenn du das Vorderrad hochziehst, schaut die Rolle (zu) weit unten raus...
> 
> @Drahtesel89: Ich hätte noch eine MZ66 RCV aus dem 2011 Torque abzugeben. Lässt sich mit dem original Canyon-Spanngurt locker 6cm absenken  Ist eine robuste Einsteigergabel, die bei schnellen schlägen nicht so gut mitgeht. Für Sprünge und langsameres Gerumpel aber gut...




Danke für das Angebot. Ich habe schon einige Male gelesen, dass Leute ihre Gabeln mit Spannern oder Gummizügen oder irgendwas absenken, aber das ist nicht mein Anspruch. 

Habe mich ne ganze Weile belesen und bei der Lyrik scheint es ja noch immer einige Probleme zu geben. Ich käme an eine 180mm Lyrik aus nem Scott Genius LT 20 von nem guten Kumpel ran. Ist ein Neurad und er will ne Totem reinbauen. Aber ich werde mich wohl gegen die Lyrik und für ne Talas 36 180mm entscheiden. Auch wenn die ne Ecke mehr Geld kostet.

Hat jemand negative Erfahrungen mit der Talas gemacht? Würde mich mal so interessieren, im Großen und Ganzen wird sie ja überall ganz hochgelobt...


----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2012)

Moin, 
lieber ein Spanngurt als nochmal ne Talas


----------



## wartool (6. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. Ich habe schon einige Male gelesen, dass Leute ihre Gabeln mit Spannern oder Gummizügen oder irgendwas absenken, aber das ist nicht mein Anspruch.
> 
> Habe mich ne ganze Weile belesen und bei der Lyrik scheint es ja noch immer einige Probleme zu geben. Ich käme an eine 180mm Lyrik aus nem Scott Genius LT 20 von nem guten Kumpel ran. Ist ein Neurad und er will ne Totem reinbauen. Aber ich werde mich wohl gegen die Lyrik und für ne Talas 36 180mm entscheiden. Auch wenn die ne Ecke mehr Geld kostet.
> 
> Hat jemand negative Erfahrungen mit der Talas gemacht? Würde mich mal so interessieren, im Großen und Ganzen wird sie ja überall ganz hochgelobt...




Welche Probleme meinst Du bei der Lyrik?
Die Uturn Coil ist ne klasse Gabel... - vergiss nur den Luft-Mist!


----------



## Erdbomber (6. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

mein Torque Trailflow stand wegen einem Arbeitsunfall die letzten 7 Monate auf dem Speicher. Ich möchte demnächst wieder fahren und wollte fragen was ich nun beachten muss. Insbesondere die Gabel und der Dämpfer interessieren mich. Was muss ich nun beachten bei der "wiederinbetriebnahme" ?

Sollten ich die beiden Federelemete in den Service geben?

Danke und Gruss

Dom

p.s. es ist ein 11er Trailflow was noch nicht viel gefahren wurde


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2012)

Luftdruck prüfen, Kette ölen und los. 
Vom Rumstehen wird ein Dämpfer nicht schlecht. 
Das Öl in Gabel und Dämpfer verteilt sich am besten, wenn du die gleich ordentlich ran nimmst.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

Hallo Leutz!

Hat jemand von euch schon mal am 2011er Torque die Lager im Rockarm am Gelenk mit der Druckstrebe gegen Industrielager getauscht? Wenn ja, welche passen da? 
Die Originallager sind bei schon wieder durch und es nervt jedesmal da Canyon zu nerven bis sie endlich welche raus schicken. (Nette Diskussion von wegen man darf die nicht selbst einpressen...)

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mein Torque Trailflow stand wegen einem Arbeitsunfall die letzten 7 Monate auf dem Speicher. Ich möchte demnächst wieder fahren und wollte fragen was ich nun beachten muss. Insbesondere die Gabel und der Dämpfer interessieren mich. Was muss ich nun beachten bei der "wiederinbetriebnahme" ?
> 
> ...


Höchstens ein wenig Brunox drauf und Luftdruck prüfen...


----------



## Rad-ab (6. März 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal am 2011er Torque die Lager im Rockarm am Gelenk mit der Druckstrebe gegen Industrielager getauscht? Wenn ja, welche passen da?
> Die Originallager sind bei schon wieder durch und es nervt jedesmal da Canyon zu nerven bis sie endlich welche raus schicken. (Nette Diskussion von wegen man darf die nicht selbst einpressen...)
> ...


Du meinst die Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe?
Diese merkwürdigen Kugelgelenkartigen Lager sind auch Industrielager.
Sollten im Lagerfachhandel zu beziehen sein, meine Quelle kann sie zumindest besorgen 
Ich kann auch nochmal die Bezeichnung raus suchen....


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe?
> Diese merkwürdigen Kugelgelenkartigen Lager sind auch Industrielager.
> Sollten im Lagerfachhandel zu beziehen sein, meine Quelle kann sie zumindest besorgen
> *Ich kann auch nochmal die Bezeichnung raus suchen....*



Das wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. März 2012)

Lager für das 2011er Torque


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Lager für das 2011er Torque


Danke!


----------



## Erdbomber (6. März 2012)

Danke Leute 

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man das Bike auf den Kopf stellen soll damit sich das ÖL wieder verteilt ...?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2012)

Wollte jetzt mal meine Bremsscheiben vom 2009 er Torque wechseln. Müsste bei der Formula the One ein 200 mm Scheibe sein oder doch 203 mm ?!?. Nur finde ich sie im Netz nicht Lieferbar. Könnte man eine andere Bremsscheibe benutzten? Habe mich mit dem Thema noch nicht so ausseinander gesetzt.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt mal meine Bremsscheiben vom 2009 er Torque wechseln. Müsste bei der Formula the One ein 200 mm Scheibe sein oder doch 203 mm ?!?. Nur finde ich sie im Netz nicht Lieferbar. Könnte man eine andere Bremsscheibe benutzten? Habe mich mit dem Thema noch nicht so ausseinander gesetzt.


The One kam normalerweise mit 203er Scheiben, das kommt aber auf den Adapter an. Verwenden kannst du viele Scheiben, aber da bitte in einem anderen Forum nachfragen! (Ich hab Aligator Scheiben in Benutzung)


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Danke Leute
> 
> Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man das Bike auf den Kopf stellen soll damit sich das ÖL wieder verteilt ...?


Aha... Fahr 100m dann hat sich das genauso erledigt!


----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aha... Fahr 100m dann hat sich das genauso erledigt!



Nee, das stimmt so nicht. Habe das bei meinem AM auch oft gemacht. Hatte aber mehr den Sinn die bockige Talas etwas leichtgängiger zu machen. Durch das Umdrehen für mehrere Stunden oder über Nacht saugen sich die Ringe unter der Dichtung mit Öl voll und die Standrohre werden perfekt geschmiert, besser als Brunox & Co. von außen. 
Der Unterschied ist schon groß, wenn auch nur für eine Tour


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nee, das stimmt so nicht. Habe das bei meinem AM auch oft gemacht. Hatte aber mehr den Sinn die bockige Talas etwas leichtgängiger zu machen. Durch das Umdrehen für mehrere Stunden oder über Nacht saugen sich die Ringe unter der Dichtung mit Öl voll und die Standrohre werden perfekt geschmiert, besser als Brunox & Co. von außen.
> Der Unterschied ist schon groß, wenn auch nur für eine Tour


Die Ringe unter den Dichtungen sitzen bei mir voll mit Judybutter. Das hilft der Schmierung, egal wie rum das Bike steht. 


*Andere Frage in die Runde*, hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 222mm Dämpfer im 2011er Torque, schlägt da irgendwo irgendwas an? 
Hintergrund ist, dass der Rock Shox Vivid Air undicht ist und Rock Shox 4 Wochen brauchen wird um ihn mir zurück zu liefern. Einen 222mm Dämpfer habe ich aber noch auf Lager.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Welche Probleme meinst Du bei der Lyrik?
> Die Uturn Coil ist ne klasse Gabel... - vergiss nur den Luft-Mist!



Ich meinte genau die Probleme mit der Lyrik 2 Step Air...das die U-Turn Coil ohne Probleme läuft hab ich auch häufig gelesen. Aber inklusive Umbau auf 180mm usw kann ich mir auch ne Talas 36 kaufen. Die scheinen ja auch keine Probleme zu machen, sorum wars eigentlich gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (6. März 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die Ringe unter den Dichtungen sitzen bei mir voll mit Judybutter. Das hilft der Schmierung, egal wie rum das Bike steht.
> 
> 
> *Andere Frage in die Runde*, hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 222mm Dämpfer im 2011er Torque, schlägt da irgendwo irgendwas an?
> Hintergrund ist, dass der Rock Shox Vivid Air undicht ist und Rock Shox 4 Wochen brauchen wird um ihn mir zurück zu liefern. Einen 222mm Dämpfer habe ich aber noch auf Lager.



passt nicht ( 240er einbaulänge ) dürfte auch nicht mit exzentrischen aufnahmen funktionieren und die geo ist hin. es sei denn du machst den dämpfer ( zu?) hart.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

vopsi schrieb:


> passt nicht ( 240er einbaulänge ) dürfte auch nicht mit exzentrischen aufnahmen funktionieren und die geo ist hin. es sei denn du machst den dämpfer ( zu?) hart.


Ich weiß das da ein 240er drin ist, deswegen frag ich. Ich weiß das ich die Geo versaue und ich weiß das ich den Dämpfer zu hart machen muss um das zu kompensieren. Die Frage ist nur, gehts zur Not, ohne das was kaputt geht, sprich aufeinander schlägt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2012)

Könnte eng zwischen Reifen und sattelrohr werden... aber sonst sollte das eigentlich passen.
einfach ausprobieren, ohne feder einbauen/luft ablassen, und schauen, ob irgendwo irgendetwas anstößt.

Dass die Lager in der Wippe hinüber sind, hab ich nicht mitbekommen, das tut mir Leid. war nicht beabsichtigt... 
also ich konnte keinerlei spiel fühlen, aber okay, so Normlager kosten auch nicht die Welt.
Hat der Einbau soweit geklappt?

Hab die Teile jetzt dran


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Könnte eng zwischen Reifen und sattelrohr werden... aber sonst sollte das eigentlich passen.
> einfach ausprobieren, ohne feder einbauen/luft ablassen, und schauen, ob irgendwo irgendetwas anstößt.
> 
> Dass die Lager in der Wippe hinüber sind, hab ich nicht mitbekommen, das tut mir Leid. war nicht beabsichtigt...
> ...


Dein Linkes Lager zwischen Rockarm und Druckstrebe dürfte auch schon ein wenig schlackern. 
Aber bei meinem Rockarm kannst du das durch ein wenig fester anziehen noch ausgleichen. Hab für DIE Lager aber erst ein Gefühl seit dem ich deinen Rockarm drin habe. Ich hab aber auch gleich 4 Lager bestellt, also falls du bedarf hast. 

Ach ja, der Einbau hatte geklappt, allerdings hatte mich am Sonntag dann ein kleines Problem erwischt, das rechte Pedal wollte nicht mehr (ist von der Achse gerutscht) das ganze Innenleben war Matsch. Natürlich stellt man das erst oben auf dem Berg fest. 
Und mein Dämpfer verliert halt so viel Luft jetzt.... 

Aber dafür war ich dann das zweite mal am Sonntag mit meinem alten Torque oben und war überrascht wie leichtfüssig das den Berg rauf rennt. Nach kurzer Analyse war das dann auch klar, 175er statt 165er Kurbelarmlänge, macht alleine vom Hebel her 8% mehr Leistung bei gleicher Krafteinwirkung. 
Nun bin ich am Überlegen... Entweder ich baue wieder meine Hone Kurbel die hier noch rum liegt drauf, oder ich kauf mir längere Kurbelarme. 

Das mit dem Probieren ist immer ein wenig schwierig, wenn man keine passenden Dämpferbuchsen parat hat. Aber ich hab jetzt welche gefunden.


----------



## rmfausi (7. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>



Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, hat das normale Torque Doppelbrückenfreigabe? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (7. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, hat das normale Torque Doppelbrückenfreigabe?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



So weit ich weis nein, nur das FRX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2012)

nein hat es nicht. aber wurde, bevor es das 2012 FRX gab, auch so von den Canyon-Teamridern gefahren.
Und solange du nicht frontal gegen ein Landing knallst sollte das auch halten


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man das Bike auf den Kopf stellen soll damit sich das ÖL wieder verteilt ...?


Das kannst du vor der ersten Fahrt über Nacht machen, ist bei Fox generell zu empfehlen.




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt mal meine Bremsscheiben vom 2009 er Torque wechseln. Müsste bei der Formula the One ein 200 mm Scheibe sein oder doch 203 mm ?!?


Also original waren am Torque normal 200er verbaut (steht auch auf den Adaptern), i. d. R. kannst du jede andere 200er Scheibe verbauen, so lange der Reibring nicht eine (deutlich) andere Breite hat. 203er Scheiben gehen auch, das kann man durch U-Scheiben unter dem Sattel ausgleichen. Ist keine 100% saubere Lösung, funzt aber.




Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Ich meinte genau die Probleme mit der Lyrik 2 Step Air...


*2-Step* Air ist erstens der letzte Rotz und zweitens veraltet, wer sowas heute noch kauft ist selbst schuld. Die Gabel aus dem Genius LT sollte normal eine *Dual Position* Air sein (nur 30mm Absenkung), das ist eine völlig andere Gabel, von der hat man in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit bisher noch nicht einen einzigen Negativ-Kommentar zu lesen bekommen und die Federungsperformance ist um Welten besser als bei einer 2-Step (und auch einer Talas).




Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Aber inklusive Umbau auf 180mm usw kann ich mir auch ne Talas 36 kaufen.


DAS wage ich aber SEHR zu bezweifeln...! Außerdem, wenn du dich eh eher langsam in den FR-Bereich hinein tastest, könntest du auch einfach eine Lyrik mit 170mm verbauen. In dem Fall kannst du einfach eine normale U-Turn nehmen, die 10mm Hülse einbauen und fertig, keine weiteren Zusatzkosten. Am 2010er Trailflow (?) wurde die Float auch in der 170er Version verbaut.




Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Die scheinen ja auch keine Probleme zu machen, sorum wars eigentlich gedacht.


Ja, Probleme (in Form von Defekten) machen die neueren Talas Gabeln wohl nicht. Aber sie laufen halt systembedingt wie ein Sack Nüsse...! Ich lehne mich keineswegs weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich sage, dass eine Talas eine der Gabeln mit der schlechtesten Federungs-Performance ist, die man kaufen kann...! So gut wie jede andere Luftgabel kann das besser, Stahlfeder ist eh weit davon entfernt.




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hab die Teile jetzt dran


Ah, du hast jemanden zum Tausch der Wippe gefunden, nice!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, du hast jemanden zum Tausch der Wippe gefunden, nice!



Ja, mich!


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja, mich!



Apropos, mach ma Bilder von deiner Schleuder, is ja schließlich auch ne Galerie hier


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Apropos, mach ma Bilder von deiner Schleuder, is ja schließlich auch ne Galerie hier ;-)


Lieber nicht!!!  (Insider )


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also original waren am Torque normal 200er verbaut (steht auch auf den Adaptern), i. d. R. kannst du jede andere 200er Scheibe verbauen, so lange der Reibring nicht eine (deutlich) andere Breite hat. 203er Scheiben gehen auch, das kann man durch U-Scheiben unter dem Sattel ausgleichen. Ist keine 100% saubere Lösung, funzt aber.


Erstmal Danke für die Kompetente Antwort, dachte schon das es das hier nicht mehr gibt.
Haben sich denn irgendwelche Scheibenbremsen bewahrheitet? Empfehlungen.


----------



## Rad-ab (8. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Kompetente Antwort, dachte schon das es das hier nicht mehr gibt.
> Haben sich denn irgendwelche Scheibenbremsen bewahrheitet? Empfehlungen.


Ich hab mir jetzt ne Hope M4 ans Torque gepackt, ne schöne Bremse, insbesondere sehr schön dosierbar. (aber auch schön teuer).
Mir gefällt sie wesentlich besser wie die originale Elixir.

Aber von 5 Leuten wirst Du dies bzgl. vermutlich mindestens 6 Meinungen hören....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt ne Hope M4 ans Torque gepackt, ne schöne Bremse, insbesondere sehr schön dosierbar. (aber auch schön teuer).
> Mir gefällt sie wesentlich besser wie die originale Elixir.
> 
> Aber von 5 Leuten wirst Du dies bzgl. vermutlich mindestens 6 Meinungen hören....


Meinte eigentlich eine neue Bremscheibe und nicht eine komplette Bremse. Bin mit der One echt zufrieden. Habe sie mir auch eingestellt wie ich sie am besten finde. Wollte nur die Bremsscheibe wechseln. Nur gibt es die Originalen nicht mehr Lagerhaltig, da wo ich jetzt geguckt habe.


----------



## 4Stroke (8. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Könnte eng zwischen Reifen und sattelrohr werden... aber sonst sollte das eigentlich passen.
> einfach ausprobieren, ohne feder einbauen/luft ablassen, und schauen, ob irgendwo irgendetwas anstößt.
> 
> Dass die Lager in der Wippe hinüber sind, hab ich nicht mitbekommen, das tut mir Leid. war nicht beabsichtigt...
> ...




...welcher Sinn steckt beim Einbau der Boxxer dahinter ?


----------



## dia-mandt (8. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Meinte eigentlich eine neue Bremscheibe und nicht eine komplette Bremse. Bin mit der One echt zufrieden. Habe sie mir auch eingestellt wie ich sie am besten finde. Wollte nur die Bremsscheibe wechseln. Nur gibt es die Originalen nicht mehr Lagerhaltig, da wo ich jetzt geguckt habe.




Welche Größe brauchst du die denn?
Kenne jemanden, der noch 2 neue 180mm Scheiben rumliegen hat, die er nicht braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2012)

> ...welcher Sinn steckt beim Einbau der Boxxer dahinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egostärkung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Welche Größe brauchst du die denn?
> Kenne jemanden, der noch 2 neue 180mm Scheiben rumliegen hat, die er nicht braucht.


200 mm min. Aber Danke.


----------



## 4Stroke (8. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Egostärkung.



Würd mir noch nen längeren Dämpfer einbauen, zwecks mehr Bodenfreiheit und mehr Federweg.


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Würd mir noch nen längeren Dämpfer einbauen, zwecks mehr Bodenfreiheit und mehr Federweg.



Passt nicht rein 



Nein, Spass, da war ja vorher ne 180mm Fox 36 drin, und nachdem ich mit nen fetten Schrammen in das eine Standrohr gemacht hab, weil ich aus nem anlieger geflogen bin, beschloss ich, die Fox zu verscherbeln und mir dafür was von RS zu kaufen. War noch nie so der Fan von Fox, hab in meinem CC eine RS Reba, und mit dieser bin ich auch super zufrieden.

Eigentlich wäre die 180mm Version der Lyrik von Smubob passend gewesen, aber das hätte mich zuviel gekostet, und die Boxxer war nur unwesentlich teurer als die verkaufte Fox.

Frage beantwortet? Wenn nicht, einfach weiterfragen


----------



## tschakar (8. März 2012)

hey!

ich brauch ein innenlager, ist mein erstes voll eigen zusammengeschustertes bike 

deshalb die frage:

will ein truvativ innenlager reinbauen welche maße muss es haben?

fahre vorne mit einem Blatt 

torque frx f8 von 2010 

danke


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2012)

Ich konnte es nicht lassen! Hab mir jetzt ein 12er Trailflow Stealth M geordert. Bin echt gespannt was die Tourentauglichkeit betrifft. Ich muss nämlich meist berghoch strampeln bevor ich 's bergab dann krachen lassen kann. Das Alpinist wäre wohl die tourentauglichere Variante des Torque durch die absenkbare Gabel und die Kurbel (24/36). Der Laufradsatz (incl. Bereifung) und das 600g leichtere Gewicht sprechen auch für die Tourentauglichkeit des Alpinists. Beim Trailflow hingegen lässt sich die Gabel zwar nicht absenken, aber durch die geringere Einbaulänge der 170er FLOAT (gegenüber der 180er TALAS) lastet mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Dieser Effekt am Vorderrrad i.V.m. der Kinematic des Hinterbaus bzw. der ProPedal Funktion des Dämpfers müsste doch im Ergebnis eine gewisse Uphilltauglichkeit ergeben. Was meint ihr? Das Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Alpinist (600g) bzw. gegenüber dem Strive ES 7.0 (900g) macht mir weniger Sorgen. Die Hammerschmidt ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber die Übersetzung ist die gleiche wie beim Alpnist. Dürfte also auch kein Problem sein. Jemand anderer Meinung? Ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren!!! Hat Somebody Vorschläge wie ich die Tourentauglichkeit ein wenig fördern kann ohne viel Cash zu verballern? Z.B. leichtere Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand, längerer Vorbau, etc. Ich freue mich über jedes Statement. Bin noch etwas frisch auf dem Gebiet und hier sind ja einige die sich bestens auskennen. Auf Beiträge à la: "Hättest dir besser ein Alpinist bestellt!" kann ich gut und gerne verzichten. Das war mir a) zu teuer und b) war die Hammerschmidt für mich ein Kaufgrund.

Danke Leute


----------



## Mithras (8. März 2012)

ne leichtere Kassette


----------



## morch84 (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

kann dich beruhigen habe in letzter Minute das AM gegen das Trailflow getauscht und bereue es keine sekunde ich bin zwar bis jetzt nur zwei mal ca 30 km gefahren und das aus dem Winter raus und war sofort von der Touren bzw. Uphill Tauglichkeit überrascht/begeistert... Klar ist es keine Rennmaschine soll es ja auch nicht sein, einmal drauf gesetzt und du gibst es nicht mehr her. Bin von Hardtail AM XC bis Freerider alles schon gefahren aber das Torque ist der Hammer in meinen Augen DAS Bike für alles... Bin auch schon das Alpinist gefahren den Unterschied merkst du nicht ausser vieleicht das absenken dafür spricht die Float viel besser an... Ich sage dir ich hatte die gleichen Bedenken gewicht sparen hier und da aber nach der Probefahrt hat sich das erledigt..........


----------



## dia-mandt (8. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ne leichtere Kassette



Yo, die verbaute ist sackschwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2012)

Danke Leute! Ich werd dann wohl die Deore rausschmeißen. Mithras was hast du denn für eine Kassette?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2012)

Tourentauglichkeit:
> kleiner Spanngurt zum runtertraveln für bergauf
> Reifen zB FR Faltreifen wie v/h Baron2.35/RQ2.4 oder MM2.35Vertstar/WW2.35Trailstar
> XT kassette oder SLX oder X9


----------



## Mithras (8. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> > XT kassette oder SLX oder X9



Jepp, die XT hab ich selber drin, zwar 9-fach und im Touren LRS auch mit 34 Zähnen.. läuft und spart gut Gewicht, bei mir um die 150g  Allerdings hast du durch das 10-fach schon ne "leichtere" Deore Kassette als ich drin hatte (siehe meine Bildergalerie) ..

Deine hat ca. 330g bei 36 Zähnen (kann ich fast nicht glauben),

 ne XT 10-fach is mit 264g bei 32 Zähnen angegeben .. mit 323g bei 34 Zähnen...336g mit 11-36 Zähnen

Bringt also beim 10-fach laut Papier nicht den Bomben Gewichtsgewinn bei kleinem Geld ... *


Aber .. wieg das Teil mal nach .. so gesehen wäre ne XT Kassette (die fast doppelt so viel kostet wie die Deore) mit 11- 36 Zähnen schwerer als die Deore mit 11-36 .... da passt was nich 
*


----------



## Mithras (8. März 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Jo echt übel beim 2012 Trailflow die Deore 10-Fach hat nachgewogene 450 Gramm gewogen...Sofort ne Sram PG 1070 druff 11-32 unter 290Gramm...



Das war hier vor kurzem zum Thema Deore 10-fach zu lesen.. also lohnt sich der Tausch gegen eine XT doch!  von wegen 330g wie in Webshops oder auch auf der Canyon HP zu lesen ...


----------



## phi84 (8. März 2012)

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass sich die Deore Kassette den Freilauf beschädigt.
Wurde das behoben oder wäre das ein Grund gleich eine XT Kassette zu verbauen?


----------



## Mithras (8. März 2012)

Schau in meine Bildergalerie, da ist ein Foto von meinem Crossline LRS nach 40km mit Deore Kassette.

Die Deore haben keinen Spider und hinterlassen Abdrücke bei Alu-Freilaufkörpern. Die XT hat nen Spider, wiegt dadurch weniger und verteilt die wirkenden Kräfte besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (8. März 2012)

Meine Kassette am neuen Flashzone klingt gerade auch so, als hätte die das Selbe mit meinem Deemax Freilauf vor. Knarzt beim Antritt echt unangenehm...
Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Eigentlich ist alles neu und gefettet....
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Kizou (9. März 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Hatte das gleich Problem - bei Rahmen M MUSS man quasi die 380er nehmen, sonst kann man nicht ganz versenken.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zu den Leitungsschellen von Canyon um die Leitung der Reverb zu verlegen???





Die 420er hat ein 22,5 cm Tauchrohr ( der Rest geht nach oben ).
Die knapp 23 cm wir man jawohl in den rahmen bekommen ?!?


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

Also hab ich die Qual der Wahl! Sram PG 1070 oder XT. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Sind die Macken am Freilauf eigentlich ein Probelm bei einem späteren Wechsel der Kassette? Würdet ihr direkt wechseln um den Schaden am Freilauf zu vermeiden?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. März 2012)

Ich würde allein schon wegen dem unnötigen mehrgewicht wechseln


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

XT läuft problemlos, SRAM hatte ich noch nicht, wiegen werden die ähnlich viel .. nimm die Leichtere oder die günstigere  .. Musst Du wissen! 

Ggf. findest ne kaum gebrauchte im Bikemarkt für günstig Geld.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2012)

Die X7 Kassetten sind idR schwerer als XT - ich tät sofort wechseln, bevor sich die Ritzel so weit eingegraben haben, dass sie nur mit Gewalt runterkommen.


----------



## dia-mandt (9. März 2012)

die Sram pg 1070 ist super.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

Ich denke ich werde die XT nehmen. Wenn man den Angaben glaubt ist diese leichter, gÃ¼nstiger und hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ette-PG-1070-12-36-Zaehne-10-fach--19858.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ette-CS-M771-10-fach-11-36-Zaehne--15690.html

Ich verstehe nicht warum Canyon so eine Schrottkassette an ein 2.700 â¬ teueres Bike baut! Vielleicht fahr ich mit der neuen Kassette zur Abholung und frag mal ob dies direkt dran bauen kÃ¶nnen. Ist doch fÃ¼r die ne Sache von 5 Minuten und ich finde der Service beim Kauf eines Neurades sollte so etwas hergeben! Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Nichtmal 5 Min


----------



## Jogi (9. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe nicht warum Canyon so eine Schrottkassette an ein 2.700  teueres Bike baut! Vielleicht fahr ich mit der neuen Kassette zur Abholung und frag mal ob dies direkt dran bauen können. Ist doch für die ne Sache von 5 Minuten und ich finde der Service beim Kauf eines Neurades sollte so etwas hergeben! Was meint ihr?



Ich würd ganz frech fragen, ob die das mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können, sone Kassette auf nen Alu-Freilauf draufzupacken. Evtl. kriegst du sie dann gleich getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

Hast Recht! Ich hab angerufen und die vertrösten einen aber auch wirklich immer und wegen jeder Kleinigkeit! Für den Service am Telefon gibts eine 5 mit nem fetten Minus. Ich hab jetzt trotz allem noch einmal schriftlich angefragt. Warten wirs ab! Ich bestell mir ne Kassette und hol die einfach mit. Vielleicht wird man vor Ort ja etwas serviceorientierter vorgehen. Wenn man mich da vor Ort auch abweist wie am Telefon werd ich echt stinksauer! Das kann doch nicht sein das denen selbst eine solche Kleinigkeit schon zu viel Aufwand bedeutet. Am Telefon tun die einem wirklich nichts zusichern! Find ich schade! Wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf den Service und die Betreuung der Kunden!


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Hab mit dem Telefonleuten bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht .. besonders mit denen von der Technik, die beraten einen wirklich gut hatte aber glaub ich nen Schrauber aus der Werkstatt dran 

PS: Hat der Sun Ringle nich nen Stahlfreilauf? .. zumindest sieht mein Sun Ringle Freilauf vom 2011er noch richtig Top aus, wÃ¤hrend der Crossline Freilauf vom Touren LRS nach 40km Scharten hatte.

Aber dennoch .. so ein Trum von Kassette an nem 2600â¬ Bike is schon krass ...


----------



## jaamaa (9. März 2012)

Welche Aufregung ! Die Kassette ist ein Verschleißteil und ist eh noch diese Saison dran... und als XT-Set mit Kedde ist das dann eh am günstigsten!


----------



## Totoxl (9. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
 Ich werde die Tage meinen Canyon Alpinist Rahmen in den Händen halten.
 Ich brauche aber noch ein paar Teile und dafür euren Rat, damit ich gleich mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.
 Umwerfer E Type richtig? Steuersatzmaß unten, Standard 1.5"? Hinten Postmount Bremsadapter auf 203mm ist der selbe den man für eine Gabel braucht. Gibt es sonst noch "Besonderheiten" die man sich im Vorfeld schon besorgen sollte. 

Danke

 __________________


----------



## phi84 (9. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Welche Aufregung ! Die Kassette ist ein Verschleißteil und ist eh noch diese Saison dran... und als XT-Set mit Kedde ist das dann eh am günstigsten!


Grundsätzlich finde ich es generell auch gut den Verkaufspreis mit günstigen Verschleißteilen zu drücken, aber nicht wenn derweil der Freilauf beschädigt wird.

Canyon hat mir jedenfalls geantwortet dass das Problem nicht bekannt sei und ein Upgrade auf eine XT-Kassette nicht möglich ist.
Dass Canyon auch eher kleine Kundenwünsche abblockt finde ich bei einem Rad in der Torque-Preisklasse schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Weil der Sun Ringle Freilauf die billige Kassette locker wegsteckt .. wie gesagt, der schaut bei mir auch noch absolut Top aus ..  Aber die Deore Kassette auf Mavic Freilauf hinterlässt Spuren ..


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

phi84 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es generell auch gut den Verkaufspreis mit günstigen Verschleißteilen zu drücken, aber nicht wenn derweil der Freilauf beschädigt wird.
> 
> Canyon hat mir jedenfalls geantwortet dass das Problem nicht bekannt sei und ein Upgrade auf eine XT-Kassette nicht möglich ist.
> Dass Canyon auch eher kleine Kundenwünsche abblockt finde ich bei einem Rad in der Torque-Preisklasse schon etwas seltsam.



Ich verlange ja nicht mal ein Upgrade. Ich möchte ja nur meine eigene Kassette mitbringen und die dann vor Ort vom Techniker tauschen lassen. Das dauert echt nichtmal 5 Minuten. Na ich will keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen! Warten wir mal ab. Wenn es so ist wie Mithras sagt und der Sun Ringle hätte einen Stahlfreilauf hätte sich das Problem wohl ohnehin erledigt. Ich dachte der geschrottete Freilauf von Mithras wäre der der Sun Ringle.

Hey Mithras, haste an deinem Sun Ringle LRS noch die Deore Kassette oder hast du auch hier gewechselt? Weiß jemand ob die 2012 Sun Ringle einen Stahl- oder Alufreilauf haben?

Bin komplett ahnungslos!


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Der Sun Ringle is mein Park-LRS und der hat auch ne alte übrig gewesene 750iger XT (300g) Kassette bekommen  ..

Obwohl da die Deore abslout genügen würde .. vllt kommt ne DuraAce drauf mal schauen


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Welche Aufregung ! Die Kassette ist ein Verschleißteil und ist eh noch diese Saison dran... und als XT-Set mit Kedde ist das dann eh am günstigsten!



Hast ja recht! Aber wenn die Kassette den Freilauf demoliert und man dann Probleme beim Wechseln hat ist das schon ärgerlich! Sollte ja eigentlich nicht passieren. Was hast du denn für nen Freilauf? Stahl oder Alu? Hast du noch deine Deore Kassette drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der Sun Ringle is mein Park-LRS und der hat auch ne alte übrig gewesene 750iger XT (300g) Kassette bekommen  ..
> 
> Obwohl da die Deore abslout genügen würde .. vllt kommt ne DuraAce drauf mal schauen



Yo die hat aber auch nen Spider oder?


----------



## jaamaa (9. März 2012)

Also ich hätte bei meinem SunRingle wetten können der Freilauf ist aus Stahl. Laut Beschreibung ist er aber doch aus ALU, 7075... eine der härtesten Leg.
Ist aber eigentlich egal, da seitens Canyon bestimmt nicht etwas verbaut wird, dass nicht mit dem anderen Teil kompatibel ist. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, zumal es diesen LRS nicht erst seit diesem Modelljahr gibt. Und Probleme diesbezüglich wurden auch noch nicht erwähnt! Ich denke das passt so. Wenn man natürlich selber rumbastelt und an einem Ultraleicht 600  LRS mit nem Freilauf aus einer Butteraluleg. die günstige Kassette verbaut, dann... nee das passt  nicht!

Wenn du nun eh den LRS nicht austauscht, kannst du dir das mit der Kassette auch schenken. Die 90 gramm bringen es da nun wirklich nicht. Da gibt es andere Baustellen. Hol dir irgendwann leichte LR und eine XT Kassette, dann kannst du locker 500g an Gewicht sparen.

Und phi84, das Canyon nicht auf Kundenwünsche eingeht, bzw. besser ausgedrückt, man die Ausstattung (auch nicht das kleinste Teil) nicht  frei konfigurieren kann, hat nichts mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun, sondern ist das Canyon Prinzip. Das weiß man vorher oder geht zum Händler


----------



## phi84 (9. März 2012)

Klar kann Canyon Räder so verkaufen wie es ihnen passt und zu den Preisen die sie für richtig halten.
Mich persönlich überzeugt so eine komplette Ablehnung von Kundenwünschen wenig vom Hersteller.

Gibt es beim 2012 Trailflow denn nun Probleme mit Kassette und Freilauf oder nicht?
Das Gewicht der Standard Deore Kassette wäre mir ansonsten relativ egal.


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Da gibt es so wie es verkauft wird keinerlei Probleme  Nur mit anderen nachgerüsteten Laufrädern und der Original-Kassette..


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2012)

Dann muss ich mich bei euch entschuldigen! Hab unnötigerweise einen Stein ins rollen gebracht. Ich dachte die Deore Kassette hat den Sun Ringle Freilauf demoliert. Wenn es diesbezgl. jedoch keine Probleme gibt ist ja alles gut!


----------



## phi84 (10. März 2012)

Ach super dass es doch keine Probleme gibt, war schon dabei mich nach einer XT Kassette umzusehen.
Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (10. März 2012)

Mit KS Dropzone und 2-fach 22-36 Kurbel... ich glaub ich bestell mir noch die Umwerferplatte für 2-fach .. 3fach steht recht hoch raus .. funzt aber


----------



## fanatikz (10. März 2012)

Servus, ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass sich auch bei meinem Alpinist die Schrauben des kleinen KB gelöst haben, hab's zum Glück gemerkt bevor sich was verklemmt hat  
Ich weiß, hätte nachziehen sollen als der Erste das Problem hatte, also an alle, checkt die Schrauben, unterwegs bekommt man die kaum angezogen wenn die Standard KEFÜ drauf ist...
Übrigens 3 von 4 waren lose, eine halb draußen....


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. März 2012)

phi84 schrieb:


> Canyon hat mir jedenfalls geantwortet dass das Problem nicht bekannt sei und ein Upgrade auf eine XT-Kassette nicht möglich ist.



Falsch! Das Problem ist bei Canyon bekannt. Letztes Jahr gab es einige Kunden, die deshalb neue Zahnkränze und Freiläufe zugeschickt bekommen haben: Klick!
Vielleicht mal eine freundliche Mail an Canyon schreiben und Bilder von den Riefen im Freilauf beifügen. Bei mir hatte Canyon damals die Teile anstandslos erneuert.


----------



## Mithras (10. März 2012)

Beim Alpinist war ne Deore .. krass  .. na was die mit Mavic Freiläufen macht, seh ich an meinem .. aber beim Aktuellen sollte das behoben sein oder? .. Zumindest beim Trailflow juckt es den sun ringle Freilauf nicht.


----------



## xander_v (10. März 2012)

Das problem hat man mit allen freiläufen, egal ob aus 7075 oder 6061 alu, nur titan oder stahl hilft da.
Der spider geht auch nur bis vor die drei kleinsten ritzel.
ab da bilden sich auch riefen, nicht so tief und leichter zu entfernen als komplett ohne spider aber trotzfem.
auf der website steht das der nabenkörper und die achse aus alu sind.
vom freilauf steht da nix.

bei meinen sun ringle rädern war er aus stahl.


----------



## anulu (10. März 2012)

Mein Freilauf sieht ähnlich aus wie der obige in dem Link. Habe das allerdings erst Ende des letzten Jahres gemerkt, als ich mir neue Felgen hab einspeichen lassen und bei der Gelegenheit die SLX gegen ne XT-Kasette getauscht hab. Nabe is die Sun Ringle Jumping Flea und der Freilauf is aus Aluminium.

Hab aber ein 09er Bike also Pech gehabt. Naja bei mir ist das rot markierte Teil (die Führung für die Achse) auf der Seite des Freilaufes nach ca. 2-3cm abgeschert. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit diese Führung iwie zu tauschen oder muss ne komplett neue Hinterradnabe her?
Es funktioniert zwar ohne Probleme doch ganz geheuer is mir das nich auch wenn es eh festgeklemmt ist...


----------



## xander_v (10. März 2012)

ist denn bei den drift laufrädern nicht die demon als nabe verbaut?
bei der ist der freilauf jedenfalls aus stahl, so wars bei meinem laufradsatz vom torque in 2010.

guck nach dem teil mal bei hibike, da gabs auch den umrüstsatz für die demon auf x-12 etc.


----------



## anulu (10. März 2012)

Falls du mich meinst ich hab nicht den Drift-Laufradsatz.

Danke für den Tipp ich werd mich mal umschaun.


----------



## xander_v (10. März 2012)

mit hibike meine ich dich mit dem drift laufrädern die anderen.
da die bei hibike sachen für die demon naben anbieten könnte es gut sein das du mit deiner nabe auch glück hast.

weiter oben geht es ja gerade um die riefen in der kassette beim trailflow.
bei deiner auf dem bild ist der körper ja blau eloxiert.


----------



## anulu (10. März 2012)

hab kein Plan wo welcher Laufradsatz verbaut is deshalb hab ich lieber ma gefragt.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ng-Flea-Umbaukit-12mm-HR-Endkappe-rechts.html

Die Endkappe gibt es einzeln. Muss morgen nochmal genauer schauen was sich da abgedreht hat bzw. wie das Teil genau aufgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (10. März 2012)

Mit fünf euro ist das ja mal ein schnäppchen


----------



## christophersch (10. März 2012)

Falls von euch zufällig jemand Interesse an einem kleinen Testbericht zum neuen Frx hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9290401#post9290401

hope you like it 

Fragen, Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## 21XC12 (11. März 2012)

Ich glaube es wäre wohl im Sinne Aller, wenn ich mal kurz anrufe und frage (am besten bei einem Techniker) ob der Freilauf der Sun Ringle aus Stahl oder Alu ist. Sollte er aus Alu sein werde ich mir eine andere Kassette mit Spider kaufen und diese einbauen bzw. einbauen lassen. Eine Email habe ich schon geschrieben. Ich bin mal gespannt wie man darauf reagiert. Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall berichten, wenn ich eine Antwort habe. Sollte sich bis Ende nächster Woche keiner von Canyon melden werde ich mal anrufen und um Auskunft bitten. Ich will ja nicht das die mir kostenlos eine andere Kassette drauf machen, aber wenn ich eine mitbringe mit der Bitte diese zur Vorbeugung einer Beschädigung des Freilaufs zu montieren sollte das ja wohl kein Problem darstellen. Sollte man zumindest meinen. Ich hab kein Bock mir jetzt einen Schlüssel und ne Kettenpeitsche zu kaufen. Auch wenns Pennyzeugs is! Ich geb schon genug für das Bike, Pedale und die Kassette aus.


----------



## phazeone (11. März 2012)

hallo zusammen!

ich hab das aktuelle trailflow und habe ein paar fragen zum dämpfer-setup.
(die suchfunktion machte mich nicht schlauer..)

ich hab das problem, das der dämpfer durch den federweg rauscht.
in der hauptkammer hab ich 120psi für knapp 30%sag bei ca. 65kg fahrergewicht.
im piggyback hab ich 150psi. (versuche von 120-170psi) 
bottom out ganz offen/rausgedreht.

selbst auf leichten trails mit ein paar wurzeln schlägt der rahmen durch. sogar bei nem 20cm bunnyhop!
mehr druck auf dem piggy und auch das komplette zudrehen des bottom out-reglers brachte keinen unterschied.

macht sich das bottom out in der regel stärker bemerkbar? ich habe leider keine erfahrungen mit dem dhx air.

canyon kann sich das alles nicht erklären. die sagen, das der dämpfer schon das progressivere tune verbaut hat.
selbst toxoholics wusste nicht wirklich weiter.
die sagen, das entweder zu dünnes öl drin sei, was dann natürlich zu so ein dämpfungsverhalten führen würde, oder aber der dämpfer sei einfach kaputt. was sie sich aber nicht vorstellen können.
ich soll jetzt was testen : dämpfer ausbauen, und dann die luft der hauptkammer ablassen. sollte sich der dämpfer dann zusammenziehen, ist definiv was kaputt...

hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

Kann dir von meinem Dämpfer berichten, dass der mit 35% SAG sauber arbeitet und keineswegs durchschlägt. 

Hatte den Bottom Out ganz offen, da is auch nix durchgeschlagen, fahre ihn aktuell mit 3/4 offen und 130PSI und der Dämpfer arbeitet super.

Den Unterschied zwischen Offen und halb offen hab ich bei meinem Dämpfer sehr deutlich gespürt, der Dämpfer war bei halb Offen gefühlt viel weniger sensibel und viel früher progressiv.

Und generell hab ich weder Dämpfer noch Gabel zum durchschlagen gebracht ..auch nicht bei kleineren Drops .. im Park war ich noch nicht ..

Da scheint bei dir was faul zu sein ..


----------



## Kizou (11. März 2012)

....so, nach langem hin und her und der x-ten Probefahrt hab ich mich nun gegen das strive und für's Vertride entschieden.
Das einzige Debakel...als " sofort verfügbar " deklariert und die tatsächliche Auslieferung soll in KW 13 sein ....hm


----------



## 4Stroke (11. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....so, nach langem hin und her und der x-ten Probefahrt hab ich mich nun gegen das strive und für's Vertride entschieden.
> Das einzige Debakel...als " sofort verfügbar " deklariert und die tatsächliche Auslieferung soll in KW 13 sein ....hm



Weshalb gegen das Strive?
Interessiert mich mal


----------



## Kizou (11. März 2012)

Ich wollte einfach mehr Reserven haben.
Außerdem traue ich dem Hinterbau noch nicht so.
Das torque ist, meiner Meinung nach ,das ausgereiftere Bike von beiden.
Für mich ist, hoffe ich , das torque einfach das Bike mit dem breitesten Einsatzspektrum.


----------



## Nippes80 (11. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach mehr Reserven haben.
> Außerdem traue ich dem Hinterbau noch nicht so.
> Das torque ist, meiner Meinung nach ,das ausgereiftere Bike von beiden.
> Für mich ist, hoffe ich , das torque einfach das Bike mit dem breitesten Einsatzspektrum.



Kann mich nur anschließen...für mich ist das Torque der perfekte Uphill/Downhill-Kompromiss. Zudem hat der aktuelle Bericht in der Freeride meine Gedanken über das Strive Fahrwerk bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (11. März 2012)

Da muss ich das strive allerdings ein wenig in Schutz nehmen.
Ich fand es schon heftig das strive in einen Test zu packen, der eigentlich für ein Torque der Richtige gewesen wäre.
Allerdings wäre es wahrscheinlich wieder durchmarschiert.
Das s. hat in der Kategorie " schneller downhill " Punkte eingebüßt, obwohl es dafür gar nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. März 2012)

ich bin gerade dabei ein rad zu kaufen.
ich tendiere jetzt zwischen dem alpinist und dem ventride.

alpinist
-die bremsen sind nicht im druckpunkt verstellbar
-die crankbrothers teile
-speichen sind nicht gängig zum schnell nachkaufen

 ventride
+bessere bremsen
+natürlich leichter
+kashima beschichtung an den federelementen (wobei das nicht so wichtig ist finde ich)
+ - die carbonteile. habe keine erfahrung damit
- nachteil etwas teurer


wer kann mir da etwas behilflich sein?
wer fährt das aktuelle alpinist und ventride


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Da muss ich das strive allerdings ein wenig in Schutz nehmen.
> Ich fand es schon heftig das strive in einen Test zu packen, der eigentlich für ein Torque der Richtige gewesen wäre.
> Allerdings wäre es wahrscheinlich wieder durchmarschiert.
> Das s. hat in der Kategorie " schneller downhill " Punkte eingebüßt, obwohl es dafür gar nicht vorgesehen ist.




Sehe ich auch so! Persönlich muss ich sagen, dass mir das Strive durch den Test sympathischer geworden ist. Schön straff (für mich ein Pluspunkt) Super Tourentauglichkeit, ausgewogene Geometrie und schön leicht.

Für den Park (bezügliche Testkritik) nimmt man eh etwas dickeres.

Und wenn man die Fahrtechnik hat, kann man in jedem Fall mit dem Bike ordentlich abgehen. Mich zumindest hat es bei der letzten Testfahrt bei den Dirtmasters total überzeugt. Und es lässt sich erstaunlich gut whippen  !!


----------



## phazeone (11. März 2012)

@Mithras: danke für deine antwort. so hab ich mir das gedacht. dann werd ich das ding wohl einschicken müssen. sehr ärgerlich, da das bike nagelneu ist :-(


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> ich bin gerade dabei ein rad zu kaufen.
> ich tendiere jetzt zwischen dem alpinist und dem ventride.
> 
> alpinist
> ...



Also selbst wenn du am Alpinist noch ne andere Bremse montierst, bist noch gÃ¼nstiger als mit dem Vertride. (Z.B. Shimano XT2012 mit Scheiben und Adaptern um die 250â¬)


SattelstÃ¼tze wirst wahrscheinlich eh ne Reverb o.Ã rein wollen und der CrankBrothers Vorbau ist auch schnell gegen nen anderen getauscht (Syncros AM / Syntace Superforce oder F149).

Falls dir der LRS des Vertride besser gefÃ¤lt, weil WartungsÃ¤rmer, hier sucht ein User nen Tauschpartner, der mÃ¶chte im Tausch gegen den Vertride LRS den Alpinist LRS .. weis blos leider nicht mehr welcher User.

WÃ¤re z.B.

Alpinist: 3200â¬
Shimano XT 2012: 250â¬
Reverb: 200â¬
Vorbau: 50â¬
LRS Tausch:
= 3700â¬

Verkauf von
Avid Elixir7: 220â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze: 50â¬
Vorbau:40â¬

*Macht in der Summe fÃ¼r ein modifiziertes Alpinist: 3390â¬*

Da bleibt noch Kohle FÃ¼r Pedale 

Selbst wenn du den Crossmax LRS verkaufst und dir nen schÃ¶nen Hop2Pro LRS mit ZTR Flow Felgen kaufst landest bei ca. 100g Mehrgewicht, hast aber nen Wartungsfreundlicheren dennoch leichten und stabilen LRS:

Verkauf Crossmax ca. 530â¬
Kosten Hope2Pro+ZTR Flow  ca. 420â¬

*Kommst sogar bei 3280â¬ raus* (wÃ¼rd ich mir so Kosten/Gewichtsfaktor technich echt durch den Kopf gehen lassen..Ã¼ber 500â¬ is ne Menge Holz!)

Wenns unbedingt der DT Swiss EX 1750 sein soll, den bekommst neu um die 750â¬

*landest bei 3610â¬* immernoch etwas gÃ¼nstiger als das Vertride 

Und ehrlich ... Kashima sieht rein optisch betrachtet komisch aus .. vor allem der DÃ¤mpfer .. und obs sooo viel bringt .. naja .. das sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

phazeone schrieb:


> @Mithras: danke für deine antwort. so hab ich mir das gedacht. dann werd ich das ding wohl einschicken müssen. sehr ärgerlich, da das bike nagelneu ist :-(




Tjaa da steckt man nicht drin .. meine nagelneue Kindshock Dropzone hatte auch nach 2 Ausfahrten ihren Geist aufgegeben ..  Dichtung hin .. wurde getauscht .. nu geht se wieder .. mal schauen wie lange .. 

Und besser jetzt einschicken als mitten in der Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2012)

Am meinem Vertride waren zum meinem Erstaunen auch keine
Druckpunkverstellbaren Bremsen montiert. Der Punkt zählt nicht.
Die Kashima Beschichtung ist reines Bling-Bling. Bringt meinem
Eindruck nach überhaupt nix. Crankbrothers Teile sind nix
besonderes. Carbonteile sind nur an Stellen verbaut, wo jeder
vorsichtige Mensch die sowieso gegen Alu tauschen wird. Kurbel
mal abgesehen.

Ach und... ich fahr ein Vertride, gerade von der 1. Tour zurück.
Wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden müsste... ich würde das Alpinist
nehmen. Bei mir sind eh Bremse, Sattelstütze und Lenker
rausgeflogen.



Bombenkrator schrieb:


> ich bin gerade dabei ein rad zu kaufen.
> ich tendiere jetzt zwischen dem alpinist und dem ventride.
> 
> alpinist
> ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2012)

@Mithras: Der Tauschuser wegen LRS war ich. Hab jetzt aber auf NoTubes
umgestellt und behalte den 1750er LRS Satz.


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

2:0 fürs Alpinist 

ahh .. naja hab die Rechnung mit den NoTubes ja oben stehen .. wäre auch meine Wahl gewesen (wenn ich die Kohle gehabt hätte) .. aber das kann ja noch kommen .. wobei ich mit meinem Crossride LRS auf Touren auch bisher sher zufrieden bin ..


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. März 2012)

okay ihr habt mich da jetzt echt nochmal gut beraten.

ich habe blos mit dem gedanken gespielt weil ich evtl später sowieso nochmal geld investier ob sich dann der kauf des teureren bikes doch lohnt.
blos mich stören eben die carbonteile. das ist der zwiespalt dabei.
die crankbrothersteile sind als negativ betrachtet bei meiner aufzählung.
ich werde aber jetzt das alpinist nehmen und modifizieren.
reverb ist vorgesehen, das hast du gut erraten 
sollte bei der preisklasse eigentlich dabei sein finde ich.


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

immer wieder gerne 

Ach ja ,, hab jetzt den blauen Streifen sowei das "Torque" und das "FR" vom Rahmen entfernt .. schaut gleich besser aus *find*


----------



## Kizou (11. März 2012)

Mein Vertride kommt in kw 13 und ich würde die Dt swiss 1750 gegen die Crossmax SX tauschen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> immer wieder gerne
> 
> Ach ja ,, hab jetzt den blauen Streifen sowei das "Torque" und das "FR" vom Rahmen entfernt .. schaut gleich besser aus *find*



du wohnst ja quasi fast in meiner nähe. 
habe die bestellung gerade gemacht 
wie lange war die lieferzeit bei dir?


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

Hab ein Outletbike erhascht .. nach ca. 1 1/2 wochen hatt ich das gute Stück im Keller 

Welche Ecke vom nürnberger Land wohnst denn ca?


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. März 2012)

im norden. paar kilometer weiter von nbg


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

is quasi der Reichswald/Kalchreuth dein Revier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (11. März 2012)

ja genau oder rathsberg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mein Vertride kommt in kw 13 und ich würde die Dt swiss 1750 gegen die Crossmax SX tauschen.



Überleg dir das noch mal. Ich war auch 100% überzeugt das so zu
machen, jedoch gibts da ein paar Kleinigkeiten die man wissen sollte.

Versuch z.B. mal ne Ersatzspeiche für den Crossmax Satz zu
bekommen. Das ist schon Online ne Herausforderung. Dann die
geringe Speichenanzahl und Aluspeichen. Mhhh, ich war auch sehr
überzeugt wegen dem tollen Tubeless-System. Aber nicht bei den
möglichen Nachteilen.


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Überleg dir das noch mal. Ich war auch 100% überzeugt das so zu
> machen, jedoch gibts da ein paar Kleinigkeiten die man wissen sollte.
> 
> Versuch z.B. mal ne Ersatzspeiche für den Crossmax Satz zu
> ...



Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Wie oft knackt dir eine Speiche weg..?
Ich bin die alte Version der crossmax sx am Enduro gefahren und hatte nicht ein einziges mal Probleme. Keine Delle, Defekte, Achten. Und ich bin weiß Gott nicht Enduro damit gefahren.

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt sie sogar am Slopestyler. Seit 3 Jahren!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. März 2012)

das ist richtig. Ich bin halt noch nie Aluspeichen gefahren und liege am oberen zulässigen Gewichtslimit. Somit keine Erfahrung + erhöhtes Risiko = mach ich nicht.


----------



## christophersch (12. März 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> das ist richtig. Ich bin halt noch nie Aluspeichen gefahren und liege am oberen zulässigen Gewichtslimit. Somit keine Erfahrung + erhöhtes Risiko = mach ich nicht.



Achso, Ok. Dann kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen 
Ich wog damals 65kg. Der Einsatzbereich war aber auch wie gesagt eher Freeride denn Enduro...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (12. März 2012)

Leute, keine Angst wegen den Aluspeichen der Crossmax SX.
Ich fahre ein und denselben LRS seit Anfang 2009, wiege abmarschbereit 100kg und fahre von Enduro bis Freeride bisher alles ohne die geringsten Probleme.


----------



## Barney_1 (12. März 2012)

Fahre die Crossmax SX auch seit 2 Jahren an meinem Torque bei auch ca.100 kg startbereit. Hatte bisher keine Probleme damit und geschont werden die nicht...
Hatte am Anfang auch Bedenken und hatte mir vorsorgehalber ein paar Ersatzspeichen besorgt bevor es in die Berge ging.
War aber auch kein Problem welche zu bekommen, mann sollte nur vorher drüber nachdenken sich welche ins Gepäck zu legen wenn es in den Urlaub geht, vor Ort könnte es sonst auf die Schnelle schwierig werden wenn doch mal eine reißen sollte.
Barney_1


----------



## Totoxl (12. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich werde die Tage meinen Canyon Alpinist Rahmen in den Händen halten.
> Ich brauche aber noch ein paar Teile und dafür euren Rat, damit ich gleich mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.
> Umwerfer E Type richtig? Steuersatzmaß unten, Standard 1.5"? Hinten Postmount Bremsadapter auf 203mm ist der selbe den man für eine Gabel braucht. Gibt es sonst noch "Besonderheiten" die man sich im Vorfeld schon besorgen sollte.
> ...


Könnte mir bitte evtl. einer kurz die Fragen beantworten.


----------



## coolace (12. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich werde die Tage meinen Canyon Alpinist Rahmen in den Händen halten.
> Ich brauche aber noch ein paar Teile und dafür euren Rat, damit ich gleich mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.
> Umwerfer E Type richtig? Steuersatzmaß unten, Standard 1.5"? Hinten Postmount Bremsadapter auf 203mm ist der selbe den man für eine Gabel braucht. Gibt es sonst noch "Besonderheiten" die man sich im Vorfeld schon besorgen sollte.
> ...



Umwerfer geht nur e-type, korrekt. Du brauchst dann allerdings noch die e-type Plate von Canyon, da der Umwerfer nicht mit dem Standardblech am Innenlager befestigt wird, sondern über die Plate am Hinterbau.
Falls du eine Variostütze verbauen willst solltest du noch 2 "Sattelite Single"'s mitbestellen. Das sind kleine Kunststoffführungen für das Kabel der Variostütze, die an den entsprechenden Punkten am Oberrohr verschraubt werden.
Mehr fällt mir grad auch nicht ein, zumindest nichts wo du auf Canyon angewiesen bist und was man nicht in beinah jedem Shop bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (12. März 2012)

Fahre die Crossmax SX auch seit 2009 (bei 85kg) und hatte bis jetzt ein Lager hinten kaputt und eine Speiche lose (auch hinten). Ansonsten alles top...


----------



## Totoxl (12. März 2012)

coolace schrieb:


> Umwerfer geht nur e-type, korrekt. Du brauchst dann allerdings noch die e-type Plate von Canyon, da der Umwerfer nicht mit dem Standardblech am Innenlager befestigt wird, sondern über die Plate am Hinterbau.
> Falls du eine Variostütze verbauen willst solltest du noch 2 "Sattelite Single"'s mitbestellen. Das sind kleine Kunststoffführungen für das Kabel der Variostütze, die an den entsprechenden Punkten am Oberrohr verschraubt werden.
> Mehr fällt mir grad auch nicht ein, zumindest nichts wo du auf Canyon angewiesen bist und was man nicht in beinah jedem Shop bekommt.


Danke sehr


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> immer wieder gerne
> 
> Ach ja ,, hab jetzt den blauen Streifen sowei das "Torque" und das "FR" vom Rahmen entfernt .. schaut gleich besser aus *find*




Hey Mithras,

wie hast du den Streifen und die Schrift vom Rahmen abgekommen? Hattest ihn sicherlich auch nicht lackiert, oder in Raw, sondern in diesem anodisierten schwarz?!

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Mithras (12. März 2012)

Jap, mein Rahmen is anodisiert.

Habs mit nem Lappen und Nitoverdünnung wegbekommen unter viel rubbeln und hat gut ne halbe Stunde gedauert ..

Bei Raw Rahmen mit Klarlack bzw. lackierten Rahmen ist das nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. März 2012)

Eben deswegen hab ich gefragt..hab auch den anodisierten Rahmen. Ist dein Rahmen jetzt ganz blank? Hast du auch das große Canyon am Unterrohr entfernt? Kannst du Vllt mal ein Bild machen von deinem Rahmen? Sieht man, dass du das entfernt hast?

Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (12. März 2012)

So Leute,

hab heute einen Rückruf von Canyon erhalten wegen der Geschichte mit Freilauf und Kassette. Jetzt die Überraschung: "Der Techniker war sehr freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit! Er sagte ich kann meine Kassette bei Abholung tauschen lassen!"
Er hat mir erklärt das Canyon einen Expressservice hat. Kleine Arbeiten bis ca. 15 Minuten können bei Abholung auch ohne Termin gemacht werden. Man soll halt nicht erst um 17:30 Uhr kommen. Besser Vormittags bzw. Mittags das Bike abholen. Wenn man Glück hat kommt man direkt dran und es dauert nur ein paar Minuten und wenn man Pech hat muss man halt ne Stunde warten bis man an der Reihe ist! Ist für mich aber alles vollkommen OK so. Lieber ich warte ne Stunde und alles ist in Butter. Das Problem mit dem Freilauf ist wohl bekannt jedoch unproblematisch. Auch eine Kassette mit Spider würde nur bedingt Abhilfe verschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2012)

Rückruf, Service, freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit . Was will man mehr!


----------



## Mithras (12. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Eben deswegen hab ich gefragt..hab auch den anodisierten Rahmen. Ist dein Rahmen jetzt ganz blank? Hast du auch das große Canyon am Unterrohr entfernt? Kannst du Vllt mal ein Bild machen von deinem Rahmen? Sieht man, dass du das entfernt hast?
> 
> Grüße



Hi, hab nir den blauen Streifen, das "Torque" und das "FR" entfernt .. vom Streifen ist ein Hauch von Schatten übrig, da muss ich nochmal drüber, dass Canyon am unterrohr habe ich gelassen .. nun schauen beide Seiten von den Decals her gleich aus .. 

Vorher:






Jetzt:






Den Schatten siehst nur, wenn du 4cm vor dem Oberrohr stehen würdest ..


----------



## Mantaray79 (12. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Eben deswegen hab ich gefragt..hab auch den anodisierten Rahmen. Ist dein Rahmen jetzt ganz blank? Hast du auch das große Canyon am Unterrohr entfernt? Kannst du Vllt mal ein Bild machen von deinem Rahmen? Sieht man, dass du das entfernt hast?
> 
> Grüße



Hab bei meinem Rahmen in Raw auch alles mit Aceton vom Oberrohr entfernt.
Hat auch ca.30min gedauert und sieht nach meiner Meinung viel besser aus.


----------



## Mantaray79 (12. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hi, hab nir den blauen Streifen, das "Torque" und das "FR" entfernt .. vom Streifen ist ein Hauch von Schatten übrig, da muss ich nochmal drüber, dass Canyon am unterrohr habe ich gelassen .. nun schauen beide Seiten von den Decals her gleich aus ..
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall 1000 mal schicker. Weniger ist oft mehr! Habe bei mir auch fast alles was blau war gegen schwarze Teile getauscht weil es mich schon nach kurzer Zeit genervt hat. Ist allerdings die Raw Lackierung wo die schwarzen Teile sich trotzdem gut vom Bike abheben.


----------



## Mithras (12. März 2012)

Jepp, ich mag sehr Farb-überladene Bikes auch nicht, es muss stimmig sein ..  .. manche schrauben sich ja Alles ans Bike, hauptsache eloxiert..

Allerdings liebäugel ich noch mit nem Race-Face Atlas in blau .. der kommt mit den schwarzen Rädern, Kurbel, Pedale wtc.. denk ich noch ganz gut, ohne das es to much ist .. 

Die blauen sun Ringle hab ich zwar auch noch allerdings nur im Park


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2012)

Für mich stand schon vor dem Bestellen fest, dass alle blauen Teile wegkommen. Step by step! Bin jetzt auch durch... nur noch Bremsleitungen  kürzen und putzen.


----------



## Mantaray79 (12. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Jepp, ich mag sehr Farb-überladene Bikes auch nicht, es muss stimmig sein ..  .. manche schrauben sich ja Alles ans Bike, hauptsache eloxiert..
> 
> Allerdings liebäugel ich noch mit nem Race-Face Atlas in blau .. der kommt mit den schwarzen Rädern, Kurbel, Pedale wtc.. denk ich noch ganz gut, ohne das es to much ist ..
> 
> Die blauen sun Ringle hab ich zwar auch noch allerdings nur im Park



Hmm find ich ganz schön mutig. Würd dann eher zu der silbernen Race Face tendieren. Finde schlicht silberfarbend passt immer ganz gut zu schwarz. Siehe mein Nerve XC im Album


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. März 2012)

sieht auf jeden Fall viel besser aus ohne den blauen Streifen! Find ich auch, sehr gelungen..

Ich habe schon ein New Torque, und den Streifen und den FR und Torque Schriftzug gar nicht. Aber ich überlege, den Canyon Schriftzug wegzumachen. Will aber nicht dei ganzen Rahmen zum Lacker geben...

Hat das auch schonmal jemand gemacht? 

@Jaamaa

Wie hast du das denn gemacht, den Schriftzug zu entfernen? Oder war der bei dir schon entfernt?


----------



## Mithras (12. März 2012)

Na dann hast du den noch nicht wieder am Torque gehabt  Deins isn 2010er? .. Meins n 2011er *g*


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Jaamaa
> 
> Wie hast du das denn gemacht, den Schriftzug zu entfernen? Oder war der bei dir schon entfernt?



Habe nur den blauen Streifen entfernt (mit Nagellack). Die FR, Torque und Canyon-Schriftzüge sind beim 2012er in schwarz auflackiert und deshalb fast unsichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (13. März 2012)

ist jemand mit einem torque fr aus 2009 oder älter eventuell interessiert an einem ersatzschaltauge?
hätte noch ein originales unbenutzes von meinem alten rahmen übrig und günstig abzugeben.


----------



## Totoxl (13. März 2012)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz vom 2010 Torque.
Welcher Tapered Standard ist das? 
Gibt es einen Adapterkonus für Gabeln auf 1 1/8" 
Ein Normaler Reduzier Steuersatz 1.5"  passt unten leider nicht.

Bitte helft mir, ich möchte den Bock schnellst möglich fahren.

Ps:
Geht es hier mit? Hält so etwas?
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Steu...-Gabel--3022.html?referer=froogle&language=de

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...r-Tapered-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8::39035.html


----------



## anulu (13. März 2012)

Jab so einen Reduzierkonus fahr ich auch. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme. 
Musst nur schauen ob er denn für deinen Steuersatz passt. 

Frag doch bei Canyon an... ich benutz in meinem FSA auch den Reduzierkonus vom Acros Steuersatz den du ja verbaut haben müsstest oder? Die Lager sind die gleichen.


----------



## Totoxl (13. März 2012)

Ich habe den original Steuersatz von Acros verbaut. Da sollte der Fun Works Adapter passen oder?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ps:
> Geht es hier mit? Hält so etwas?
> http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Steu...-Gabel--3022.html?referer=froogle&language=de



Moin,

ich habe exakt diesen reduzierten Lagerkonus vor einem Monat gekauft und in meinem 2011er Torque Selbstaufbau mit Acros Steuersatz Tapered verbaut um meine Fox Talas 36 zu montieren. Auch mit meiner vorherigen Rock Shox Recon funktionierte das kleine Ding super. Aber die Lieferzeit war bei mir mit 8 Tagen doch recht lang, obwohl sofort verfügbar dabei stand und ich das Geld am selben Tag überwiesen hatte...

Aber es funktioniert tadellos!

Christoph


----------



## anulu (13. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe den original Steuersatz von Acros verbaut. Da sollte der Fun Works Adapter passen oder?



Ja müsste passen.
Der Innendurchmesser der Lager is ja eh der gleiche.

Nur warum der Fun Works auf dem Bild geschlitzt is?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (13. März 2012)

Bei Canyon anrufen, dort bekommst du den original Acros Konusring für 1 1/8" Gabeln für 5 + Versand.


----------



## Totoxl (14. März 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe. Habe mir den von Fun bei Actionsports geordert. Da konnte ich per PayPal bezahlen und nun ist er laut Status schon im Versand. Ich werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2012)

Und hier die ersten Parts für mein Trailflow (KW14)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2012)

Was wiegen denn solche Gummiklötze? Und Ergo... wenn denn Ergo, dann besorg dir schon mal einen vernünftigen Sattel. Der ist nämlich nicht Ergo .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. März 2012)

die Synchros sind der Hammer. Trag bloß Schienbeinschoner... hab da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Gefallen mir besser als meine weißen.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was wiegen denn solche Gummiklötze? Und Ergo... wenn denn Ergo, dann besorg dir schon mal einen vernünftigen Sattel. Der ist nämlich nicht Ergo .



Die wiegen 134 g das Paar. Ist Größe S. Die sind nicht so dick und etwas leichter. Aber mir hilfts echt! Bei anderen Griffen schlafen schnell die Griffel ein. Und die liegen echt gut in der Hand für den Lenker zu reißen bzw. zu drücken beim Drop. 



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> die Synchros sind der Hammer. Trag bloß Schienbeinschoner... hab da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Gefallen mir besser als meine weißen.



Hab die schon in schwarz auf meinem XC. Bis jetzt ging auch ohne Schoner alles gut. Aber es ist ja auch extra ein Aufkleber drauf man soll nicht ohne Schoner fahren. Hab schon ein paar Fotos gesehen auf denen sich die Leute die Wade aufgeschlitzt haben mit den Teilen. Da bringt der Schoner auch nix mehr!


----------



## Xah88 (16. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab schon ein paar Fotos gesehen auf denen sich die Leute die Wade aufgeschlitzt haben mit den Teilen. Da bringt der Schoner auch nix mehr!



Doch, POC u.a. schützen auch die Wade ...sind aber leider nicht ganz günstig (für nen Student)


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2012)

Aber da schwitzt man sich tot drin! Ich denke wenn überhaupt dann was dünnes, leichtes, amtmungsaktives wie der 661 Riot oder was Ähnliches! Da ist man auf jedenfall mal von vorne ausreichend geschützt. Wenns dann doch die Wade erwischt... Pech gehabt!


----------



## rick1 (16. März 2012)

Alsomein torque kommt ja auch in KW 14 und bin auch auf der suche nach protektoren (fürs enduro fahren) ebenso wegen den Pedalen. Dachte mir erst sone geschlosenen Neoprenteil wären leicht und gut geignet. Hab mir dann man die Oneal Sinner Knieschoner mit den entstrechenden schienenbeinschoner angeschaut. Als ich auch nur eine von beiden sachen länger als 1 Minute an hat (im Laden vorm Spiegel stehend) wurde es unerträglich unangenehm (von beiden zusammen ganz zu schweigen). Hatte ja auch vorher gelesen dass viele mit sonen teilen (sein es auch die von poc 661 usw) enduro touren fahren, aber meine einschätzung: die Dinger würd ich vielleicht grad so fürn Park aushalten wenn überhaupt, aber damit treten....niemals.

Daher überleg ich jetz wieder wegen hartschale, hab aber noch keine Erfahrung  Irgendwas muss auf jeden fall her denn die ganze sache ist mir einfach zu gefährlich für die Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (16. März 2012)

die ergon GA1 griffe, die ich auch fahre machen sich super: 
für mich auf jedenfall ein plus im handling und allgemein greifen sie sich schöner und sicherer, verglichen mit "normalen" griffen

aber das läuft wie immer darauf hinaus, dass jeder das fährt mit dem er/sie am besten zurecht kommt 

greetz!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> ...suche nach protektoren (fürs enduro fahren) ebenso wegen den Pedalen. ... Oneal Sinner Knieschoner ... unerträglich unangenehm ..blablabla...Irgendwas muss auf jeden fall her denn die ganze sache ist mir einfach zu gefährlich für die Beine.



Kinder nun habt euch nicht so, man braucht einfach Protektoren für die Knie (weil wenn kaputt dann kaputt!!!) 
- und die paar bluttriefenden Kratzer an Schienbein und Wade sind halb so wild 
- fürn Park also was hartschaliges mit am besten Wadenrückseite Neopren, und für Trails und Touren die O Neal Sinner (oder 661 Kyle Strait, sind aber nicht so gut IMHO). 

An die *Torque FR/ES* fahrenden: 
Ich hatte letztens tierische Probleme mit SRAM Schaltwerk, da die Schaltkabelhülle sich ständig an der letzten Klemmung aufspleisst/abknickt. 
Ich hatte versucht, mit Kabelbindern die Hülle etwas im Zaum zu halten, damit ich nicht ständigmit den Haxen dran hängenbleib (Schuhgröße 47) - aber die Kabelbinder sind einfach nur abgerissen. 

Schonmal jemand das Schaltkabel unter der Kettenstrebe geführt?


----------



## Totoxl (16. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Habe mir den von Fun bei Actionsports geordert. Da konnte ich per PayPal bezahlen und nun ist er laut Status schon im Versand. Ich werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.



Also für alle die es Interessiert. Der Fun Works Konus von Action Sports passt 100%ig
Hier das Ergebnis meiner schrauberei 




Eine Frage noch, welchen Adapter brauche ich für eine 203mm Scheibe hinten?

Ps: Ergon Griffe habe ich auch und damit Top zufrieden.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. März 2012)

Was ist des für ne Lyrik?


----------



## Totoxl (16. März 2012)

Ich glaube eine von 08. Auf jeden Fall eine Lyrik Coil U-Turn mit Update auf 170mm.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> Alsomein torque kommt ja auch in KW 14 und bin auch auf der suche nach protektoren (fürs enduro fahren) ebenso wegen den Pedalen. .......... Irgendwas muss auf jeden fall her denn die ganze sache ist mir einfach zu gefährlich für die Beine.



Also ich hab die 661 Rage und bin zufrieden. Reichen fürs Enduro fahren! 

Wenn du trozdem was fürs Schienbein willst 661 Riot!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, welchen Adapter brauche ich für eine 203mm Scheibe hinten?



zB Magura Nr. 26


----------



## RaceFace89 (17. März 2012)

an meinem torque ist der ganze schnee hängen geblieben und ich krieg ihn nicht mehr ab  ( weil das rad zu cooooooool ist  )


----------



## xander_v (17. März 2012)

hast du deinen rahmen umlakiert?
das letzte mal war er doch noch in dem komischen braun lackiert, oder?
sieht aber fein aus


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2012)

Hat noch jemand einen 1,5" Gabelkonus für ein Torque ES übrig?
Wenn ja, pn an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (17. März 2012)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> an meinem torque ist der ganze schnee hängen geblieben und ich krieg ihn nicht mehr ab  ( weil das rad zu cooooooool ist  )
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1081310



Welcher Bashguard ist das?


----------



## stonehill (17. März 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Welcher Bashguard ist das?



e.thirteen SuperCharger glaub ich.


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hast du deinen rahmen umlakiert?
> das letzte mal war er doch noch in dem komischen braun lackiert, oder?
> sieht aber fein aus



vielen dank!
japs,hab ich 



stonehill schrieb:


> e.thirteen SuperCharger glaub ich.



genau,aber bin auf der suche nach einem schöneren/dezenteren...hat wer ideen


----------



## 4Stroke (18. März 2012)

Könnt ihr mir Air Dämpfer für das Torque vorschlagen, abgesehen von Manitou und dem RS Monarch 
Welcher Dämpfer macht sich abgesehen der genannten noch gut im Bike?


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. März 2012)

RS Pearl wenn man noch an einen rankommt...


----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Air Dämpfer für das Torque vorschlagen, abgesehen von Manitou und dem RS Monarch
> Welcher Dämpfer macht sich abgesehen der genannten noch gut im Bike?



In jedem Falle wäre der Cane Creek Luftdämpfer erste Sahne. Vorrausgesetzt dein Geldbeutel macht mit


----------



## stonehill (19. März 2012)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> genau,aber bin auf der suche nach einem schöneren/dezenteren...hat wer ideen



e.thirteen Turbocharger. 




4Stroke schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Air Dämpfer für das Torque vorschlagen, abgesehen von Manitou und dem RS Monarch
> Welcher Dämpfer macht sich abgesehen der genannten noch gut im Bike?



Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Welchen Adapter brauche ich um hinten 203mm Scheiben zu montieren?


----------



## Rad-ab (19. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Welchen Adapter brauche ich um hinten 203mm Scheiben zu montieren?


Den "kleinen" PM Adapter.
Die Aufnahme hinten ist PM180.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (19. März 2012)

Ein air dämpfer ist halt im normalen torque so ne sache.
Entweder hat man propedal/ lockout weil das bike tourentauglich sein soll oder man hat mit nem vivid air oder ccdb air nen top dämpfer für geniale bergab performance.
Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass der dhx air nichts taugt.


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

like this?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html

also der +20 Adapter?


----------



## McFussel (19. März 2012)

Hallo, 

mal eine Frage:

ich habe das Vertride mit der Formula "ONE" - wollte mir die SM-RT86L Bremsscheiben gönnen - passen die rein? Der Aussenring ist ja "aufgenietet" uch ich befürchte, das passt nicht rein mit der Bremse....

Hat das schon mal jemand probiert? Vorne 203, hinten 180!

DAAANKE!


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ein air dämpfer ist halt im normalen torque so ne sache.
> Entweder hat man propedal/ lockout weil das bike tourentauglich sein soll oder man hat mit nem vivid air oder ccdb air nen top dämpfer für geniale bergab performance.
> Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass der dhx air nichts taugt.



Ich habe den DHX Air in einem Torque 2006 gefahren. Den Dämpfer fande ich persönlich top, das Durchsacken kam wohl eher durch den Rahmen ansich. Beim 2009er Torque sollte das Problem behoben sein, auch wenn der DHX wenig Druckstufe hat. Ein Tuning könnte das ja ändern. 

Der Vivid wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2012)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> genau,aber bin auf der suche nach einem schöneren/dezenteren...hat wer ideen


Race Face Atlas bzw. Lightweight Bash


----------



## Rad-ab (19. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> like this?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html
> 
> also der +20 Adapter?



Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Gabelkonus:

Ich habe einen FSA Gravity SX Pro Steuersatz.
Ich brauche einen neuen Gabelkonus in 1,5".

Canyon sagt, einzeln gäbe es den nicht und ich müsse den ganzen Steuersatz neu kaufen 

Stimmt das so? Gibt es Alternativen die auch passen?


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

*Hilft das!!! *


Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz vom 2010 Torque.
> Welcher Tapered Standard ist das?
> Gibt es einen Adapterkonus für Gabeln auf 1 1/8"
> Ein Normaler Reduzier Steuersatz 1.5"  passt unten leider nicht.
> ...


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> *Hilft das!!! *



Nein, ich brauche keinen Reduzierkonus. Sondern einen normalen für tapered Gabeln.


----------



## Mithras (19. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Race Face Atlas bzw. Lightweight Bash
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/646382


 
Der Lightweight ist bei meinen Torque Bildern anzusehen.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

50â¬ soll ein neuer Steuersatz kosten, weil es den Gabelkonus nicht mehr einzeln gibt 

KÃ¶nnte ich nicht sogar den Reduzierkonus welchen ich habe auf der Drehbank einfach aufdrehen? Sodas er Ã¼ber den 1,5" Schaft passt?


----------



## mc83 (19. März 2012)

Hei, ich habe eine Frage im Auftrag eines Kollegen zum Torque:

Er hat ein 2011er Torque (ich auch) und hat aus Interesse mal den Hinterbau einschließlich der Wippe zerlegt. Beim Drehpunkt der Wippe am Rahmen ist ja die SAG Anzeige angebracht. Wenn er nun die Schraube an der Wippe (Rahmendrehpunkt) festzieht, kann er die SAG Anzeige auch nicht mehr bewegen.

Wird da von Canyon eine Schraubensicherung verwendet, dass sich die Schraube nicht löst um die SAG Anzeige immer noch bewegen zu können?

Ich war beim Zerlegen nicht dabei.
Ich habe nur gesehen, dass wenn er alles nur handfest anzieht, funktioniert die SAG Anzeige und wenn er es fest anzieht, kann man die nicht mehr bewegen.

Habt Ihr da eine Anleitung?

Danke


----------



## xander_v (19. März 2012)

wie willst du den gescheit einspannen?
schonmal bei fsa direkt angefragt oder beim importeur?


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> wie willst du den gescheit einspannen?
> schonmal bei fsa direkt angefragt oder beim importeur?



Das bekomme ich hin 
Nur mal theoretisch, würde das dann passen?

Noch nicht aber werd ich machen.


----------



## anulu (19. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> 50 soll ein neuer Steuersatz kosten, weil es den Gabelkonus nicht mehr einzeln gibt
> 
> Könnte ich nicht sogar den Reduzierkonus welchen ich habe auf der Drehbank einfach aufdrehen? Sodas er über den 1,5" Schaft passt?



Frag doch mal direkt bei Acros an. Deren Gabelkonus passt auch auf den FSA-Steuersatz vom ES. Denk mal Canyon hat dir auch den Acros A... iwas empfohlen oder? Acros hat mir eigentlich rel. schnell geholfen.

Das hat mir Canyon auch erzählt aber für einen Reduzierkonus auf 1 1/8". Hab mir den neuen Steuersatz bestellt und nur den Konus benutzt. Immerhin hab ich jetz en Ersatz daheim


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Frag doch mal direkt bei Acros an. Deren Gabelkonus passt auch auf den FSA-Steuersatz vom ES. Denk mal Canyon hat dir auch den Acros A... iwas empfohlen oder? Acros hat mir eigentlich rel. schnell geholfen.
> 
> Das hat mir Canyon auch erzählt aber für einen Reduzierkonus auf 1 1/8". Hab mir den neuen Steuersatz bestellt und nur den Konus benutzt. Immerhin hab ich jetz en Ersatz daheim



Ehrlich?
Denn den Acros bekäme ich einzeln.
Canyon sagt der passt aber nicht auf den FSA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (19. März 2012)

es könnte passen, aber das will ich nicht beantworten.

ich würde erstmal bei fsa anfragen die haben sowas mit sicherheit als ersatzteil.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

Habe mir jetzt den Acros bestellt, der wohl geringfügig anders gebaut ist, aber passen sollte .


----------



## anulu (19. März 2012)

Welche Bezeichnung hat denn der Acros-Steuersatz den dir Canyon anbieten wollte?
Die unteren Lager beider Steuersätze haben den gleichen Innenradius... es sind glaub sogar die gleiche Lager. Ich hab die so gut es ging verglichen als ich die neue Gabel eingebaut habe und der Acros-Ring passt bei mir ohne Spiel.
Habe den Acros-Konus für 1,5" Gabeln ebenfalls sofort mitbestellt (falls ich wieder ne andere Gabel verbauen möchte un ich den alten nich abziehen wollte) un ihn auch getestet. Passt.

Bekommst den Acros auch von Canyon? Sag bescheid ob er passt  kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass er es nicht tut.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Welche Bezeichnung hat denn der Acros-Steuersatz den dir Canyon anbieten wollte?
> Die unteren Lager beider Steuersätze haben den gleichen Innenradius... es sind glaub sogar die gleiche Lager. Ich hab die so gut es ging verglichen als ich die neue Gabel eingebaut habe und der Acros-Ring passt bei mir ohne Spiel.
> Habe den Acros-Konus für 1,5" Gabeln ebenfalls sofort mitbestellt (falls ich wieder ne andere Gabel verbauen möchte un ich den alten nich abziehen wollte) un ihn auch getestet. Passt.
> 
> Bekommst den Acros auch von Canyon? Sag bescheid ob er passt  kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass er es nicht tut.



Den Acros bekomme ich von Canyon.


----------



## RockFox (19. März 2012)

hier mein Torque mit neuem Fahrwerk


----------



## 4Stroke (19. März 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> hier mein Torque mit neuem Fahrwerk



Ganz schick, aber die weißen Speichen, der Rotton des LRS und die billige Sattelstütze:kotz:


----------



## RockFox (19. März 2012)

der Rotton ist identisch mit dem Hope-Rotton!
Die Sattelstütze ist auch nur übergangsweise drin...
ich wollte mir wieder eine versenkbare holen!


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hei, ich habe eine Frage im Auftrag eines Kollegen zum Torque:
> 
> Er hat ein 2011er Torque (ich auch) und hat aus Interesse mal den Hinterbau einschließlich der Wippe zerlegt. Beim Drehpunkt der Wippe am Rahmen ist ja die SAG Anzeige angebracht. Wenn er nun die Schraube an der Wippe (Rahmendrehpunkt) festzieht, kann er die SAG Anzeige auch nicht mehr bewegen.
> 
> ...



hihi
nee des muss schon mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmomernt angezogen werden. (6Nm)
Wenn der Sag Monitor sich nicht leichtgängig drehen lässt muss die Wippe auf dem Lagersitz (Wippe selbst hat keinen Anschlag) leicht nach außen oder innen versetzt werden.
Evtl Gummihammer verwenden und Wippe leicht nach rechts oder links klopfen....


----------



## mc83 (20. März 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort!
Woher hast du die Angabe mit 6Nm?
Auf dem Rahmen steht da nichts.

Ich werde eventuell Heute oder Morgen mal bei Ihm vorbeischauen und das probieren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (20. März 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Antwort!
> Woher hast du die Angabe mit 6Nm?
> Auf dem Rahmen steht da nichts.
> 
> ...



Nein, einfach locker + schraubsicherung...reicht


----------



## Xah88 (20. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Nein, einfach locker + schraubsicherung...reicht



Ist ja nur ne Kappe, hat ja keine sicherheitsrelevantebedeutung...sorry doppelpost (wg Handy)


----------



## McFussel (20. März 2012)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung???



McFussel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


----------



## RockFox (20. März 2012)

_@ _McFussel:
das dürfte kein Problem sein, denn der Bremssattel darf nicht so weit in die Bremsscheibe eingreifen, dass er an die Nieten kommen könnte! 
Auf der Höhe der Nieten ist ja keine Bremsfläche mehr sondern nur übergang zum Spider.
Bei meiner Hope und Saint ist da auch noch viel Platz.


----------



## biker-wug (20. März 2012)

Bei meiner The One 2009 ging es, bei der Avid Elixir z.b. geht es nicht.


----------



## McFussel (20. März 2012)

Das es bei einer Saint geht, das weiss ich von einem Freund. 

Hmm...gut, ich nehme mal nicht an, das zwischen einer 2009er und 2011er ONE so ein großer Unterschied ist....



Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (20. März 2012)

ist kein unterschied, jedenfalls nicht am bremssattel.


----------



## biker-wug (20. März 2012)

Hier sieht man es ein bisserl, ist keine Ice Tec, aber es geht ja um den Aluspider!!


----------



## 21XC12 (20. März 2012)

Zwar kein CANYON aber ein sehr schönes Bike. Der neue 301 MK10 hat eine integrierte Syntace KeFü und einen RP23 Kashima Coat. Ist bestimmt auch ein heißer Ofen. Oh Mann, ich freue mich so auf mein Trailflow.


----------



## biker-wug (20. März 2012)

Danke, ist aber verkauft.


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. März 2012)

Hi liebe Torque-Fahrer  
Nach nun längerem Einsatz meines Torque ES von 2009 fing es auf einmal an komisch zu quietschen. Wie sich herausgestellt hat liegt es am Lager wo sich Sitz- und Kettenstrebe nahe Ausfallenden treffen. Nun habe ich bereits neue Lager parat liegen und den Hinterbau auseinander gebaut. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich die Lager am besten rausbekomme ohne den Rahmen zu schädigen und die neuen sauber reinbekomme.

Oder lasse ich sowas lieber im Bikeladen meines Vertrauens machen ? 

Für Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## wastl86 (21. März 2012)

hat wer erfahrung mit den sun drift 2.1? ich bin am überlegen ob sun oder veltec v2. problem ist das ich ca. 100 kg wiege. ich fahre im moment enduro möchte aber auch ein bisschen den freeride bereich kennen lernen. würd mich über erfahrungen freuen. grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (21. März 2012)

Der veltec ist ein enduro LRS und der sun halt einer für FR/DH
Denke der Sun wird dein gewicht beim Freeriden sicher tragen 
Und er ist günstiger...der veltec liegt ja bei ca 300 inkl x12


----------



## wastl86 (21. März 2012)

naja den VEltec hatte ich schon mal und auch gute erfahrung aber nicht im FR. Vom Drift hab ich bisher nicht so gutes gehört, was die einspeichqualität angeht


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2012)

Ja die LRS die OEM verbaut werden sind oft mässig - das hat aber nichts mit den LRS im Aftermarket zu tun.


----------



## phi84 (21. März 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> Vom Drift hab ich bisher nicht so gutes gehört, was die einspeichqualität angeht


Ich glaube irgendwo gabs mal ein Video vom Canyon Werk wo gezeigt wurde dass Canyon die fertigen LRS noch einmal selber überprüft.
Und selbst wenn das gerade in Stoßzeiten nicht immer gemacht wird ist das doch die kleines Sorge bei einem LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (21. März 2012)

naja wenn ich lese das nach einigen parkeinsätzen 3 speichen brechen und andere total lose sind... sprich ich müsste diese neu einspeichen lassen und das kostet auch wieder. aber ich werd meine deetraks behalten... wollte halt mal was anderes ausprobieren


----------



## Xah88 (21. März 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> naja wenn ich lese das nach einigen parkeinsätzen 3 speichen brechen und andere total lose sind... sprich ich müsste diese neu einspeichen lassen und das kostet auch wieder. aber ich werd meine deetraks behalten... wollte halt mal was anderes ausprobieren




jupp, meine waren damals auch total lose ...


----------



## RockFox (21. März 2012)

Aufgrund von vielen Nachfragen und Bitten zu einer Einschätzung/Bericht  zum Cane Creek DB Air im Torque kann ich nach der heutigen Tour einfach  nur sagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Ich bin ihn heute zum ersten mal richtig gefahren zwar nicht all zu lange aber dafür recht ordentlich...
Ich bin vohrer im Torque den Fox DHX Air gefahren. Der Unterschied ist  spürbar! Beim Hochfahren schon ist der CCDB Air mir positiv aufgefallen.
Er ist sensibler und federt jeden Stein jede Wurzel weg, sorgt somit für mehr Traktion ohne tief im Sag sitzen zu müssen.
Zwar kann man kein ProPedal wie beim DHX zuschalten aber das Torque ist  ja ausreichend antriebsneutal. Dafür kann man die Low-Speed beim Cane  Creek erhöhen, um ein Wippen zu vermindern. Was durchaus funktioniert.
Beim Downhill hat er mich dann komplett überzeugt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In der gewohnten Abfahrt konnte ich den Unterschied deutlich, schon in  der ersten Kurve, spühren. Der Hinterbau versackt nicht mehr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und vermittelt Vertrauen und Stabilität in der Kurve.
Auch in der Wurzelpassage sprach er sehr gut an. Da ich heute nie extrem  hecklastig oder mit viel Schwung im Flat gelandet bin, ist mir der DB  auch nicht mal ansatzweise Durchgeschlagen aber man kann doch vermerken,  dass er auch nur den Federweg frei gibt, den man braucht...
Bin keine extremen Drops oder Sprünge gefahren aber einige Kleine bis  Mittlere hab ich schon mit genommen und da fühlte sich alles sehr gut  an! 
Abschließend kann ich nur noch sagen, dass ich mit Sicherheit bei der  ersten Fahrt noch nicht die "perfekte Einstellung" habe, aber der Cane  Creek DB Air ist echt ein sehr guter Dämpfer mit bei mir bestimmt noch  Potential


----------



## coolace (22. März 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Aufgrund von vielen Nachfragen und Bitten zu einer Einschätzung/Bericht  zum Cane Creek DB Air im Torque kann ich nach der heutigen Tour einfach  nur sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat der ein bestimmtes Tune? 
Wenn ja, hast du da bei CC angefragt oder wie hast du den richtigen Tune fürs Torque rausgefunden?


----------



## RockFox (22. März 2012)

Beim Cane Creek gibt es keine verschiedenen Tunes. Da der Einstellbereich so groß ist braucht man die auch nicht.
Im Lieferumfang sind jedoch ein großer und vier kleine Schaumstoffringe, die man in die Luftkammer legen kann, um je nach Rahmen die Progressivität zu beeinflussen/anzupassen...
Hab aber noch keinen von den Ringen verbaut.


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

Haribo wird herbe Verluste einstecken müssen


----------



## undetaker (22. März 2012)

@Rockfox
...hast du den Dämpfer mal auf die Waage gelegt.

Gruß Legi


----------



## RockFox (22. März 2012)

Ja, Schau mal in der Gewichtedatenbank!


----------



## larswitt (22. März 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte mein Nerve AM gegen etwas stabileres austauschen. Da ich neben Touren auch dieses Jahr öfter mal eine Runde in den Bikepark möchte, habe ich eigentlich das Vertride ins Auge gefasst. 
Das Gewicht ist ja relativ gering, sodass ich denke, dass es auch Uphill noch gut funktionieren wird und es damit ein guter Kompromiss sein dürfte.

Die einzige Frage, die ich mir stelle ist: Wie verhält sich die Carbonkurbel bei "Feindberührung"? Muß ich mir da Sorgen machen?

Gruß

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (22. März 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Aufgrund von vielen Nachfragen und Bitten zu einer Einschätzung/Bericht  zum Cane Creek DB Air im Torque kann ich nach der heutigen Tour einfach  nur sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt sehr Interessant, aber mal Butter bei die Fische.
Das Teil kostet 500 Schleifen richtig? Ist der Preis/Leistungsunterschied passend. Ein Beispiel, eine Fox Van 36 mit "Kashima"(?) Beschichtung wäre mir den Mehrpreis zu einer "normalen" Van 36 nicht wert. Ich hoffe man versteht worauf ich hinaus möchte?


----------



## christophersch (22. März 2012)

larswitt schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich möchte mein Nerve AM gegen etwas stabileres austauschen. Da ich neben Touren auch dieses Jahr öfter mal eine Runde in den Bikepark möchte, habe ich eigentlich das Vertride ins Auge gefasst.
> Das Gewicht ist ja relativ gering, sodass ich denke, dass es auch Uphill noch gut funktionieren wird und es damit ein guter Kompromiss sein dürfte.
> ...



Bin zwar noch nie Carbonkurbel gefahren, aber ich denke, dass die Chance, dass man aufsetzt relativ gering ist. Und wenn es dann trotzdem der Fall ist, triffts den kleinen Gummischuh bei der Pedalaufhängung...

Edit: Sorgen musst du dir mMn also nicht machen. Die Carbonkurbel ist ja auch von Canyon für diesen Einsatzbereich ausgesucht worden...


----------



## christophersch (22. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Klingt sehr Interessant, aber mal Butter bei die Fische.
> Das Teil kostet 500 Schleifen richtig? Ist der Preis/Leistungsunterschied passend. Ein Beispiel, eine Fox Van 36 mit "Kashima"(?) Beschichtung wäre mir den Mehrpreis zu einer "normalen" Van 36 nicht wert. Ich hoffe man versteht worauf ich hinaus möchte?



Darf ich mal versuchen, deine Frage zu beantworten? Ich bin nämlich auch von einem guten Dämpfer (RC4) auf einen Cane Creek Double Barrel (Ti-Feder) umgestiegen.

Da der RC4 auch ein erstklassiger Dämpfer ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ein Unterschied, besonders für einen Nicht-Profi Fahrer spürbar ist.

Natürlich muss man sich innig mit dem Thema Dämpfer, Dämpfung etc. auseinandersetzen, aber dann kann man in jedem Fall einen Unterschied spüren. 

Den CCDB kann man einfach perfekt auf seinen Fahrstil, den Hinterbau und die Streckenbegebenheiten anpassen und muss aufgrund des großen Einstellbereiches keinerlei Kompromisse eingehen. Alle Parameter lassen sich getrennt voneinander einstellen und man kann sich nach wie vor an das perfekte Setup herantasten. Beim RC4 geht das nur bedingt, nicht unabhängig voneinander und auch nicht bei jedem Hinterbau gleich gut.

Aber wieder einmal muss ich sagen, dass man sich gut mit dem Thema beschäftigen sollte, sonst kann man die volle Performance nicht herausholen und dann braucht man auch nicht einen solchen Dämpfer. Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die 2-3 Klicks mehr oder weniger Dämpfung oder Rebound nicht spüren und eben diese Menschen werden wohl auch kaum oder keinen Unterschied zwischen einem RC4 und einem CCDB spüren.

Alle anderen werden aber einen heiden Spaß mit dem Dämpfer haben !! 

Grüße


----------



## Totoxl (22. März 2012)

Das hat schon sehr geholfen. Ein gutes Grund wissen über Dämpfung ist schon vorhanden, bin auch leidenschaftlicher Schrauber, aber ich denke das wäre mir zu viel "gefummel". Oft ist "Keep it simple" nicht unbedingt die schlechtere Lösung.


----------



## christophersch (22. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das hat schon sehr geholfen. Ein gutes Grund wissen über Dämpfung ist schon vorhanden, bin auch leidenschaftlicher Schrauber, aber ich denke das wäre mir zu viel "gefummel". Oft ist "Keep it simple" nicht unbedingt die schlechtere Lösung.



Das stimmt. Besonders bei so viel Ocken. Bei mir war es im Komplettbike, da ging es...


----------



## 21XC12 (22. März 2012)

Ich verfrachte mal meine Fragen hier in den Thread, da das wohl eher hierhin gehört! Hab Bedenken wegen der georderten Größe meines Torques. Hab M bestellt. Manche sagen L wäre besser! Die Meinungen gehen auseinander! Bin 182 cm und Schrittlänge 85 cm.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja... Moment, ich habe bei 183cm/86cm ein L und das passt perfekt, angenehme Sitzposition auch auf längeren Strecken und mit ner 50er Vorbaulänge ist es auch agil genug. Bei M könnte ich fast mit den 661 Kyle Strait schalten. Mein Sohn hat ein M, das geht überhaupt nicht. Damit könnte ich keine 10km fahren. Aber jeder so wie er mag





21XC12 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Geodaten von Canyon glaubt ist dein Oberrohr gefährlich weit oben. Die Überstandshöhe (Großbuchstabe J in der Geotabelle) beträgt 85 cm. Also hättest du noch genau 1 cm Luft!
> Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber wenn man mal unfreiwillig absteigt oder vom Pedal rutscht finde ich nur 1 cm Luft zum Oberrohr bedenklich. Wenn es jedoch so ist, dass man in der Kurve mit dem Knie den Lenker anstößt ist das auch gefährlich! Ich bin jetzt total verwirrt!
> Sorry! Ich weiß das gehört hier nicht her! Ich weiche mal auf den TORQUE Thread aus! Hoffe ihr antwortet dann dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (22. März 2012)

Servus, da helfen nur "Balls of steal"... Hab auch ein L bei ca. 88SL. Des passt perfekt
Und im Regelfall steigt man ja nie mit dem Oberrohr zwischen den Beine ab, da beißen dann ja auch schon die Pedalpinns in die Waden und wenn mal 
Aufs Oberrohr fällst oder gar springst, dann hilft wohl auch kein M...


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2012)

So, damit du heute ruhig schlafen kannst... du hast ja mal locker 1cm weniger an Körpergröße und SL. Also passt M perfekt . Außerdem habe ich mal im Katalog geschaut. Es sind ja grad mal 2 cm Unterschied.

Und das mit der Überstandshöhe wurde auch schon sehr oft diskutiert. Für mich ist das reine Theorie oder anders gesagt, völlig überbewertet! Das kann man in der Ebene messen, aber im Gelände sieht das anders aus. Wenn du beim Absteigen mit einem Fuß ins Leere trittst und das Bike nicht mit zur Seite nimmt, kannst du dir trotz 10cm Luft zum Oberrohr das Allerheiligste einhauen. 
Ist mir jedenfalls in all den Jahren noch nie passiert *schnellklopfaufholz*


----------



## 21XC12 (22. März 2012)

Danke Leute! Jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

Wunderbar


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2012)

Wird langsam Zeit, dass du dein Bike bekommst!


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

lol...  ick freu mich schon, wenn ich meins am Samstag durch die fränkische Schweiz treten darf *ggg*


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2012)

Ist die Rahmengeometrie (Lenkwinkel) der alten Torques mit 160mm Gabel und der neuen Torques mit 180mm Gabel eigentlich gleich?
Sprich wenn ich in ein altes Torque eine 180mm Gabel reinbaue, habe ich dann denselben lenkwinkel wie die neuen Torques?

Edit:
Ich denke nein, da andere Dämpfereinbaulänge, mehr Federweg am Heck, wurde ja alles geändert.


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2012)

Black is beautifull

​


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich verfrachte mal meine Fragen hier in den Thread, da das wohl eher hierhin gehört! Hab Bedenken wegen der georderten Größe meines Torques. Hab M bestellt. Manche sagen L wäre besser! Die Meinungen gehen auseinander! Bin 182 cm und Schrittlänge 85 cm.



Mir passt bei 183cm und 86er SL das Torque in M wunderbar. Ich fahre auch schon mal Touren um die 50km ohne Probleme damit und bergab ist es einfach nur wendig und agil. Im Tourenmodus ist die Sattelstütze (385mm) fast bis zur Markierung heraus gezogen - passt aber gerade noch.

Ich kann Deine Unsicherheit gut verstehen - vor einem Jahr hat an mir genau die gleiche Größenfrage (M oder L) genagt.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. März 2012)

Kann auch nur zu M raten, gleiche Größe 88er SL.
L Ist dabei imho zu lang/groß wenn man Spaß haben will.
Laut Canyon Rechner hätt ich nen L nehmen sollen, wenn ich die SL nen cm runter gestellt hab, dann M -> im zweifel lieber den kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist die Rahmengeometrie (Lenkwinkel) der alten Torques mit 160mm Gabel und der neuen Torques mit 180mm Gabel eigentlich gleich?
> Sprich wenn ich in ein altes Torque eine 180mm Gabel reinbaue, habe ich dann denselben lenkwinkel wie die neuen Torques?
> 
> Edit:
> Ich denke nein, da andere Dämpfereinbaulänge, mehr Federweg am Heck, wurde ja alles geändert.


Nope, die neuen Torques haben mit 180er Gabel 65,7° LW, ein altes Torque hat mit 180er Gabel rechnerisch 66,56°. Man kann also im Umkehrschluss sagen, dass das neue Torque mit einer 160er Gabel in etwa den gleichen Lenkwinkel hätte als das alte mit 180er hat...
Das knappe Grad Unterschied merkt man schon, ist allerdings auch so ziemlich das Einzige, was mich an einem neuen Torque jucken würde. Die Optik finde ich nach wie vor beim alten etwas besser, weil massiver. Und ich mag das Sitzrohr-"Gusset" des neuen absolut gar nicht. Mein altes Torque fährt sich super und ich bin auch sehr bergaborientiert damit unterwegs. Man sollte evtl. darauf achten, dass man an der Gabel im Stehen nicht mehr Sag hat als am Dämpfer.


----------



## Xah88 (23. März 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Kann auch nur zu M raten, gleiche Größe 88er SL.
> L Ist dabei imho zu lang/groß wenn man Spaß haben will.
> Laut Canyon Rechner hätt ich nen L nehmen sollen, wenn ich die SL nen cm runter gestellt hab, dann M -> im zweifel lieber den kleineren Rahmen.



Jap, ging mir genauso...mit 1,89 m und SL 86 ein Playzone Expressbike in L gekauft und das Sitzrohr ging mir so sehr auf die Ketten, dass ich schon überlegte es zu kürzen. 
Jetzt ist es aber der Alternativplan geworden: 
- Playzone L verkauft
- Dropzone M Frameset gekauft (wenn Anfang kommender Woche endlich die Laufräder kommen, heißt es nur noch zusammen bauen und losfahren)


----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2012)

Ich bedanke mich für die vielen Beiträge und Meinungen. Ich tendiere wie die Mehrzahl der Leute hier zu M. Größe M hatte ich auch zuerst geordert. Ich hab in Koblenz angerufen und mal nachgefragt ob es machbar is das Torque in beiden Größen zu ordern und dann vor Ort zu entscheiden welches man kauft. Der Mitarbeiter sagte das man das eher ungern tut, es jedoch möglich sei. M und L kommen beide in KW 14, also hab ich noch einmal L geordert um mir die Option offen zu halten. Jetzt muss nur noch die nächste Woche rumgehen! Ich bin echt mal gespannt obs bei M bleibt! Also danke nochmal für eure Ratschläge!!!


----------



## simdiem (23. März 2012)

Mensch, wenn ich hier lese mit was für Körpermaßen ihr noch ein M fahrt, komme ich echt ins Grübeln. Hab mir das FRX in M bestellt mit 176cm Körpergröße und 82cm SL...


----------



## Mithras (23. März 2012)

Das FRX is noch kompakter als das FR


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2012)

Sehr schön so in schwarz. Hatte auch schon überlegt mein Rahmendekor verschwinden zu lassen.

Nennt mich blöd, aber der 2010 Alpinist ist schwarz "anodisiert" richtig? Da könnte ich doch das Dekor mit Aceton oder ähnlichen entfernen? Oder habe ich das gerade total falsch?
Was meint ihr lassen, oder entfernen?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. März 2012)

Schrift entfernen, dann hast die schwarze Optik straight durchgezogen...

Bei anodisierten Rahmen Aceton und ein Haushaltsschwamm...


----------



## Mantaray79 (23. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sehr schön so in schwarz. Hatte auch schon überlegt mein Rahmendekor verschwinden zu lassen.
> 
> Nennt mich blöd, aber der 2010 Alpinist ist schwarz "anodisiert" richtig? Da könnte ich doch das Dekor mit Aceton oder ähnlichen entfernen? Oder habe ich das gerade total falsch?
> Was meint ihr lassen, oder entfernen?



Alles bis auf den Canyon Schriftzug am Unterrohr kann weg dann is schick.
Hab das bei mir auch mit Aceton abgerubbelt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. März 2012)

Moin,

bedenkt ihr bei der ganzen Rechnerei auch, dass man beim
Draufsitzen oder Stehen die Geometrie deutlich verändert?

Is ja nicht so, dass man mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel und
Dämpfer umher juckelt. 

Ich stell mir grad vor was es ausmacht, wenn ich im Dämpfer
nur geringfügig mit anderem Sag fahre. Schwubs und die
Theoriewerte sind futsch.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nope, die neuen Torques haben mit 180er Gabel 65,7° LW, ein altes Torque hat mit 180er Gabel rechnerisch 66,56°. Man kann also im Umkehrschluss sagen, dass das neue Torque mit einer 160er Gabel in etwa den gleichen Lenkwinkel hätte als das alte mit 180er hat...
> Das knappe Grad Unterschied merkt man schon, ist allerdings auch so ziemlich das Einzige, was mich an einem neuen Torque jucken würde. Die Optik finde ich nach wie vor beim alten etwas besser, weil massiver. Und ich mag das Sitzrohr-"Gusset" des neuen absolut gar nicht. Mein altes Torque fährt sich super und ich bin auch sehr bergaborientiert damit unterwegs. Man sollte evtl. darauf achten, dass man an der Gabel im Stehen nicht mehr Sag hat als am Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (23. März 2012)

Ich fahr bei einer Körpergröße von 1,86 ein 2012 Vertride in der Größe L. Wenn du viel bergauf fährst wirst mit einem M aber keine Freude haben. Bei einer 5-6 Stunden Tour bekommst da alle Zustände bergauf. Klar is bergab ein M verspielter.

Zur RaceFace SixC Kurbel kann ich dir nur sagen die hält. Wäre nur nett gewesen wenn Canyon auch die äußere Abdeckkappe mitgeliefert hätte damit des Ding zum Service auch runter bekommst. Ohne die Kappe bekommst die Kurbel net runter.


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2012)

ich fahr mit 192 ein M; und?!

komm den berg rauf, auch wenn überwiegend tragend. dafür hab ich in engem technischen geläuf die nase vorn.

Wobei ich auch sagen muss das vll. das nächste eine kleine L werden dürfte!
Ich mags einfach nicht wenn der rahmen so riesig ist, bzw. einem nicht genug bewegungsfreiheit bietet!


----------



## dia-mandt (25. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich mags einfach nicht wenn der rahmen so riesig ist, bzw. einem nicht genug bewegungsfreiheit bietet!



irgendwie stimmt da was nicht


----------



## Rad-ab (25. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> irgendwie stimmt da was nicht


192 und M halt ich auch für arg Grenzwertig...aber wenn er damit zurecht kommt, ist ja ok.
Ich denke ich habe so die max. Körpergröße bei der M noch Sinn macht...wäre ich 2-3cm größer hätte ich nicht lange überlegen müssen und L genommen.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2012)

Hab jetzt noch recherchiert und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass M wohl besser zu mir passt. Es gibt viele Tabellen und Berechnungsprogramme für die richtige Rahmengröße bei Fullys. Glaubt man diesen Werten liegt bei meiner Körpergröße (183) und Schrittlänge (84) die Rahmengröße bei exakt 19". Bei Canyon is M 18,5" und L 20". M wäre demnach 0,5" zu klein und L wäre 1" zu groß. Bei sportlicher Fahrweise sollte man zum kleineren Rahmen greifen. Bei tourenorientierter zum Größeren. Das Torque sollte meiner Meinung nach aber "kein Tourenfully" sondern ein "Spaßbike" sein!!! Das Torque passt wohl eher in die Kategorie "Super Enduro" oder "Freerider". Da ich eher ein verspieltes, agiles Bike möchte denke ich wird M wohl die richtige Wahl sein. Zudem ist der Sprung von 19" auf 18,5" kleiner als von 19" auf 20". Für Touren hab ich ja noch mein Nerve, welches übrigens auch Größe M ist. Ich werde auf jeden Fall in Koblenz beide Größen fahren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## mk4shl (25. März 2012)

Ich sollte in Kürze meine Torque Alpinist bekommen. Ich habe mich nun schon theoretisch mit dem Gabel/Dämpfer-Setup beschäftigt.
Im Moment überfordert mich die Vielzahl an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten noch ziemlich.
Welches Gabel/ Dämpfer-Setup empfehlt ihr?????

Ich wiege 89 kg und habe mich bisher eigentlich auf weichen Fahrwerken immer recht wohl gefühlt.
Wichtige Zusatzinfo: Drops über 1 Meter sind fürs erste nicht eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Ich sollte in Kürze meine Torque Alpinist bekommen. Ich habe mich nun schon theoretisch mit dem Gabel/Dämpfer-Setup beschäftigt.
> Im Moment überfordert mich die Vielzahl an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten noch ziemlich.
> Welches Gabel/ Dämpfer-Setup empfehlt ihr?????
> 
> ...



erstmal Sag einstellen und den Rebound soweit reindrehen, dass das Rad beim starken, schnellen Eindrücken nicht vom Boden abhebt. Bei der Gabel gehts im stehen (meist etwa 7 Klicks), beim Dämpfer dann auf dem Trail.
Die weiteren Einstellungen der Talas Gabel und des Dämpfers kenne ich nicht. Da empfiehlt es sich aber von ganz offen zu starten und sich immer weiter vorzuarbeiten. Mache ich zumindest so...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## 4Stroke (25. März 2012)

Ich habe folgende Gabel:

Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 Solo Air

und folgende Bremse:

Avid Juicy 7 203mm


Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen *Adapter* ich brauche?

Passt dieser:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...dapter-20mm-Steckachse-fuer-203-Scheibe-.html
?


----------



## _mike_ (25. März 2012)

Ich versteh euren unbedingten Trend zum "Kleinrad" nicht.
Wir sind beide 173cm und ich hab meiner Frau das Torque in M bestellt und das passt perfekt für noch moderat bergauf fahren und runter krachen lassen. 

Hab mich diese Woche selbst mehrmals davon überzeugt im Vinschgau. Waren zwar leider nur 2500t Tiefenmeter auf S2-S3 Trails, aber im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Freerider (der nur 2cm kürzer ist) muss ich sagen da ist nix zu groß oder zu stelzig etc.....
Ich kann direkt mit 4 anderen Bikes hier vergleichen (CC,AM,Enduro,Freerider) und glaub daher schon die Größe und Geo vernünftig einordnen zu können.

Nur mal so, weil ich hier langsam das Gefühl habe das hier zuviel mit  klein = geil rumgeworfen wird.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich versteh euren unbedingten Trend zum "Kleinrad" nicht.
> Wir sind beide 173cm und ich hab meiner Frau das Torque in M bestellt und das passt perfekt für noch moderat bergauf fahren und runter krachen lassen.
> 
> Hab mich diese Woche selbst mehrmals davon überzeugt im Vinschgau. Waren zwar leider nur 2500t Tiefenmeter auf S2-S3 Trails, aber im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Freerider (der nur 2cm kürzer ist) muss ich sagen da ist nix zu groß oder zu stelzig etc.....
> ...



Da hast du aber was falsch verstanden!! 
 Ich bin der Übeltäter der hier den Stein ins rollen brachte. Das PPS spuckte M aus und auch der Canyon Mitarbeiter bestätigte mir, dass bei mir sowohl M als auch L eine Option wäre, da ich genau zwischen den Größen liege (bei 183 und SL 84). Einige die minimal größer sind wie ich fahren schon L. Es gibt aber auch einige die noch größer sind und wiederum ein M fahren. "Von klein = geil war hier nie die Rede!!!" Bin heute ein Strive in L gefahren und das wäre mir persönlich schon zu groß! Das empfindet ja auch jeder anders. Es hängt glaube ich tatsächlich sehr viel von der Schrittlänge ab.


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2012)

Ich hab's verstanden .


----------



## stromb6 (25. März 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Ich sollte in Kürze meine Torque Alpinist bekommen. Ich habe mich nun schon theoretisch mit dem Gabel/Dämpfer-Setup beschäftigt.
> Im Moment überfordert mich die Vielzahl an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten noch ziemlich.
> Welches Gabel/ Dämpfer-Setup empfehlt ihr?????
> 
> ...



Luftdruck in der Vordergabel wäre bei deinem Gewicht 4,8bar.
Wiege 88kg und habe im Vertride die seble Gabel wie du in deinem Alpinist.
Mein Gabel Setup: Rebound 11 Klicks offen,  High speed comp. 10 Klicks, Low Speed 10 Klicks.

Beim DHX Air 5.0 Rebound 14 Klicks offen.


----------



## undetaker (27. März 2012)

Moin,

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Hammerschmidt am Torque, die Iscg Aufnahme liegt etwas weit hinten 6mm von der Vorderkannten, sind beim Torque längere Schrauben für die HS Grundplatte verbaut?

Gruß Legi


----------



## Mithras (27. März 2012)

da gibts nen speziellen Adapter fÃ¼r die HS, der is mit der ISCG Aufnahme verschraubt und darauf wird die HS geschraubt 

.. hab noch so ein Teil im Keller von meinem 2011er Torque , fÃ¼r nen 10er + Porto fÃ¼r Maxibrief (1,65â¬) kannst ihn haben, bei Bedarf einfach ne PN  .. Foto mach ich natÃ¼rlich auch gerne


----------



## undetaker (27. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> da gibts nen speziellen Adapter für die HS, der is mit der ISCG Aufnahme verschraubt und darauf wird die HS geschraubt



...und woher bekomme ich den Adapter, nur bei Canyon oder wie?


----------



## Mithras (27. März 2012)

denk ich mal, oder halt von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (28. März 2012)

bei meinem torque hat der adapter auch gefehlt, der wird aber eigentlich mitgeliefert.
eine email an canyon das das teil vergessen wurde und 5 tage später war es in meinem briefkasten.
habe natürlich nix bezahlen müssen.


----------



## undetaker (28. März 2012)

Moin,

ist leider ein gebrauchter Rahmen, aber Mithras schickt mir einen.

Danke noch mal für die schnelle Hilfe.

Mithras
Gruß Legi


----------



## Mithras (28. März 2012)

Gerne, bevor das Teil im Keller Wurzeln schlägt, der Adapter wäre eh die Tage im Bikemarkt gelandet


----------



## joeoel (28. März 2012)

servus,

kann mir jemand bei diesen teilen weiterhelfen? würde gerne wissen was hier alles an antriebs parts verbaut ist. für eure hilfe wär ich dankbar...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/284459

gruß
joel


----------



## stonehill (28. März 2012)

- Shimano Saint-Kurbel zweifach mit Bashguard
- NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale 
- Shimano E-Type Umwerfer (?)
- Shimano Saint Shaltwerk (midcage?)
- e.thirteen DRS (Zweifachkettenführung)
uvm.


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

PN an den Uploader des Photos schicken...!!!


----------



## joeoel (28. März 2012)

super danke! 
pn und email geschickt, aber leider keine antwort...


----------



## rookie082 (28. März 2012)

Hallo @ all,

ich habs leid mit den AM's dieser Welt, da ich zunehmend Spaß an einer agressieveren Fahrweise gefunden habe -ohne Drops- und mein drittes Nerve AM größe XL am Limit war. Das Heck zu weich, zu viel SAG, keine Reserven und das größte Problem... dass ich bei 196cm Größe ca. 100 muskelige Kilos mitbringe. Ich fahre nur Touren bis 60km und 1200HM keine Bikeparks... und möchte nicht von unseren 75kg AM-Piloten beim nächtsen Ausritt versägt werden. 


Nun meine Frage an Euch zu meinem Plan:

Canyon Verdride in Größe L -> Sattelstütze (länger) und Lenker (mehr Rise) anpassen.

Ist jemand auch so größwüchsig >190cm und kann bitte seine Erfahruneng posten. 

Besten Dank.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2012)

@rookie082

Deine Daten passen fast exakt auf mich. Fahre das Vertride, habe aber Bremsen,
Lenker und Sattelstütze/Sattel getauscht. Geht super bergauf (sicher nicht so gut
wie ein AM) aber immer noch sehr gut und bin zufrieden. Lenker aus Carbon ist
Geschmackssache, Sattelstütze aus Carbon war bei mir ein Reinfall, nach einmal
rein-raus total zerkratzt. Variostütze mit 420er Länge rein, passt. Bremsen
obligatorisch Hope Tech V2. Kann man nix falsch machen.

Größe L hatte ich noch vergessen, und die Carbonkurbel hält noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (29. März 2012)

rookie082 schrieb:


> ...mein.... Nerve AM größe XL ... dass ich bei 196cm Größe ca. 100 muskelige Kilos mitbringe. Ich fahre nur Touren bis 60km und 1200HM keine Bikeparks... und möchte nicht von unseren 75kg AM-Piloten beim nächtsen Ausritt versägt werden.
> 
> 
> Nun meine Frage an Euch zu meinem Plan:
> ...



Bin ein paar cm kleiner und leichter. Die Tourentauglichkeit des Torques ist ja bekannt. Pass aber auf, dass dir der Rahmen nicht zu klein ist!

Ich fahre mit meinem Custom-Alpinist (L) mit einem 55mm-Vorbau & 785mm Lenker Touren von 800-1500hm (mehr als 120.000hm letzte Saison) und finde das Bike schon grenzwertig kurz (belastet zB den Rücken).

Dein Nerve AM in XL hat einen 28mm längeren Reach (42mm längeres hoizontales Oberrohr!) und wahrscheinlich einen längeren Vorbau (90-100mm von Canyon angegeben). D.h. auf dem Torque in "L" mit einem 55mm Vorbau fühlt sich fast ähnlich an wie ein Nerve AM in "M" mit einem 70mm Vorbau.

Du wärst zwar sicher nicht der einzige, der mit einem solchen Setup unterwegs ist. Eine Probefahrt würde ich aber doch sehr empfehlen. Ein zu langer Vorbau und High-Riser kastriert IMHO das Torque in seinen Bergab-Eigenschaften. 

Weiters würde ich ehrlichgesagt kein Torque empfehlen, wenn man nicht auf entsprechenden Trails mit alpinen Charakter oder S3+ unterwegs ist bzw nicht in den Bikepark willst.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2012)

Ich bin ähnlich groß wie rookie und ich hätte das Vertride in L lieber mit nem
kürzeren Vorbau. Ich fänd eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition angenehmer.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ... D.h. auf dem Torque in "L" mit einem 55mm Vorbau fühlt sich fast ähnlich an wie ein Nerve AM in "M" mit einem 70mm Vorbau.



"fast" würde ich so nicht ganz behaupten. Wenn man die Geometriedaten abgleicht. Hat das Torque in L einen Reach von 420 und das AM in L 425. In M hat das AM 406. Der Trend bewegt sich also mehr Richtung L wie Richtung M. Auch andere Werte spielen hier eine Rolle. Der Stack vom Torque L und Nerve AM L sind nahezu identisch.

Ich sag mal so: Wenn dir dein XL AM bei agressiven Fahrmanövern manchmal zu sperrig ist und du schonmal darüber gegrübelt hast ob Größe L nicht die bessere Entscheidung gewesen wäre, dann passt dir auch das Torque in L. Es gibt viele Leute die deine Größe haben und das Torque in L fahren. Eine Alternative wäre noch ein Strive in L. Der Rahmen ist nicht ganz so kompakt wie der des Torque. Trotzdem ist das Strive sehr robust und bietet mit 160 mm an Front und Heck ausreichend Reserven. Und nicht zu vergessen das Strive ist sehr wendig durch den kurzen Hinterbau. Wär also auch ne Option! Aber wie Monkey10 schon sagte im Zweifelsfall testen.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich sag mal so: Wenn dir dein XL AM bei agressiven Fahrmanövern manchmal zu sperrig ist und du schonmal darüber gegrübelt hast ob Größe L nicht die bessere Entscheidung gewesen wäre, dann passt dir auch das Torque in L. Es gibt viele Leute die deine Größe haben und das Torque in L fahren. Eine Alternative wäre noch ein Strive in L. Der Rahmen ist nicht ganz so kompakt wie der des Torque. Trotzdem ist das Strive sehr robust und bietet mit 160 mm an Front und Heck ausreichend Reserven. Und nicht zu vergessen das Strive ist sehr wendig durch den kurzen Hinterbau. Wär also auch ne Option! Aber wie Monkey10 schon sagte im Zweifelsfall testen.



Mein Nerve in XL und mein Torque in XL sind von den Daten nahezu identisch. 
Trotzdem ist wegen dem mehr an Federweg und bergablastigem Setup ein Torque bergauf völlig anders zu fahren, einfach schonmal weil es hinten im Federweg bergauf versackt - das ist ganz normal, aber wenn dann der Rahmen tendenziell eher zu klein ist (für Touren) dann werden Touren eben zur Qual. 

Das gilt genauso für jedes andere Bike. 
Reach muss passen, Stack auch. 
Sitzrohr will man in steilem Gelände eh lieber kurz.
Radstand in technischem Gelände/Freeride eher kompakt (da gehts um 2-3cm!!), fürs Ballern und für Touren eher lang. 

So wie sich das anhört, sucht er Touren zum Ballern. Also ein langes Bike. 
*Das gibt es von Canyon nicht.
*Nur von zB Rocky Mountain, Alutech oder Liteville.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1. ...und mein Torque in XL sind ...
> 2. ...ist wegen dem mehr an Federweg und bergablastigem Setup ein Torque bergauf völlig anders zu fahren...
> 3. ...einfach schonmal weil es hinten im Federweg bergauf versackt...
> 4. ... ein langes Bike. Das gibt es von Canyon nicht...



zu 1. Leider gibt's in der 2012er Modellreihe kein Torque in XL!
zu 2. Ich denke das ist jedem klar!
zu 3. Richtiges Setup des Dämpfers, Propedal und die Kinematic machen's erträglich!
zu 4.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2012)

Reach *420mm* am Torque L 
zu *443mm* am Torque XL/ Nerve XL / LV 301 XL / Felt Nine XL uswusf...

und der Reach beinhaltet nicht die Vorbaulänge. 

Ich bin beim Probefahren seinerzeit (Torque L mit Totem) mit den Knien am Lenker angestossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk4shl (29. März 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Luftdruck in der Vordergabel wäre bei deinem Gewicht 4,8bar.
> Wiege 88kg und habe im Vertride die seble Gabel wie du in deinem Alpinist.
> Mein Gabel Setup: Rebound 11 Klicks offen,  High speed comp. 10 Klicks, Low Speed 10 Klicks.
> 
> Beim DHX Air 5.0 Rebound 14 Klicks offen.


 

Danke einmal für die Info. Mit dem Gabel-Setup bin ich glaube ich au auf einen guten Weg. Beim Dämpfer rätsle ich noch wie ich den Ausgleichsbehälter (Boost Valve) einstellen soll. Hat hier jemand Tipps parat. Fahrwerk soll eher soft sein und Druckstufendämfung soll Richtung voll aufgedreht gehen.


----------



## monkey10 (29. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ...Hat das Torque in L einen Reach von 420 und das AM in L 425. In M hat das AM 406. Der Trend bewegt sich also mehr Richtung L wie Richtung M.



nein, denn:



cxfahrer schrieb:


> und der Reach beinhaltet nicht die Vorbaulänge.



daher:



monkey10 schrieb:


> ...Dein Nerve AM in XL hat einen 28mm längeren Reach (42mm längeres hoizontales Oberrohr!) und wahrscheinlich einen längeren Vorbau (90-100mm von Canyon angegeben). D.h. auf dem Torque in "L" mit einem 55mm Vorbau fühlt sich fast ähnlich an wie ein Nerve AM in "M" mit einem 70mm Vorbau.



ergo: reach torque "L" + vorbaulänge ~ reach AM "M" + vorbaulänge

LG


----------



## rookie082 (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen, ich war gestern in Koblenz uns habe Stive & Torqe Trailflow in L probegefahren. Das Torque hat eigendlich gut gespasst, der Lenker hat jedenfalls nicht meine Knie berührt. Aus das Handling war für die Hammerschmidt ok. 

Was ich nur nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass mir das Stive überhapt nicht zugesagt hat, auffällig war die Kinematik und die problematische Abstimung des Dämpfers- der ja recht wenig Hub hat - bei meinen 100kg.
Und ich hatte das Gefühl, das der Lenker "schwerer" zu bewegen ist. Dabei ist der Lenkwinkel sogar spitzer als beim Torque.

@ Freeman 1982 und Monkey 10:
Könnt Ihr bei Euch mal bei ausgefahrenem Sattel (Tourenposition) den Sattelüberstand abmessen? Falls der Sattel höher ist als der Forbau, bitte von Sattelklemmung zur Steuerrohroberkante. Und wenns geht dann noch die Entfernung von Sattelklemmung (mittig) zum Vorbau (Gabelrohr mittig).

Ach ja und wenn ihr dann noch eure Schrittlänge dazu schreiben würdet, währe das der Hammer!!!

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## 4Stroke (29. März 2012)

rookie082 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen, ich war gestern in Koblenz uns habe Stive & Torqe Trailflow in L probegefahren. Das Torque hat eigendlich gut gespasst, der Lenker hat jedenfalls nicht meine Knie berührt. Aus das Handling war für die Hammerschmidt ok.
> 
> ...



Die Abstimmung des Dämpfers kannst du doch ändern.
Der Lenker schwerer zu bewegen...^^ Sachen gibts


----------



## monkey10 (29. März 2012)

rookie082 schrieb:


> besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen, ich war gestern in Koblenz uns habe Stive & Torqe Trailflow in L probegefahren. Das Torque hat eigendlich gut gespasst, der Lenker hat jedenfalls nicht meine Knie berührt.



Klingt doch gut

Du könntest natürlich noch im Vergleich ein Bike mit deutlich längerem Reach (horzitontale OR-Länge) wie zB ein Speci Enduro probefahren...



rookie082 schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass mir das Stive überhapt nicht zugesagt hat, auffällig war die Kinematik und die problematische Abstimung des Dämpfers- der ja recht wenig Hub hat - bei meinen 100kg.
> Und ich hatte das Gefühl, das der Lenker "schwerer" zu bewegen ist. Dabei ist der Lenkwinkel sogar spitzer als beim Torque.:confused



könnte an einer weicheren Dämpferabstimmung sowie dem niedrigerem Tretlager liegen. 

Ich fand die Geo von meinem Alpinist zu dem Strive nach kurzer Probefahrt in Saalbach vom Gefühl her nicht so unterschiedlich (war aber nur eine Asphaltrunde).



rookie082 schrieb:


> @ Freeman 1982 und Monkey 10:
> Könnt Ihr bei Euch mal bei ausgefahrenem Sattel (Tourenposition) den Sattelüberstand abmessen? Falls der Sattel höher ist als der Forbau, bitte von Sattelklemmung zur Steuerrohroberkante. Und wenns geht dann noch die Entfernung von Sattelklemmung (mittig) zum Vorbau (Gabelrohr mittig).
> 
> Ach ja und wenn ihr dann noch eure Schrittlänge dazu schreiben würdet, währe das der Hammer!!!



Naja, klingt alles etwas umständlich. Die Daten/Einstellungen hängen neben anderen Körpermaßen auch von Vorbaulänge, Spacer, Lenkerbreite sowie Art der Sattelklemmung und Sattelvorschub ab

Meine Schrittlänge ist ca 89cm, ich habe natürlich bei ausgefahrenen Sattel eine ordentliche Überhöhung. Meine Thomson Masterpiece ragt etwa 23-24cm aus dem Sattelrohr. Habe jedoch mehrere Sattelstützen mit unterschiedlichen Sätteln, die +/- 1cm hoch bauen (Klemmung bis Sitzfläche).

LG


----------



## fanatikz (29. März 2012)

Servus Torquler Kollegen, ich hab bei mir die Schraube am oberen Dämpferauge 2012er Kaputtgedreht, hab bei Canyon Ersatz geordert, der wird allerdings erst ende Mai bei denen aufschlagen, nun wollt ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob einer von euch in weiser Vorraussicht eine Kiste von den A1017956 - Schrauben im Keller lagert oder eine Alternative für mich hätte...

Ich hab mal 2 Satz Schraube Mutter bestellt, wäre genial, wenn wer eine Über hat und verkaufen würde, 
könnt dann Ende Mai auch wieder den Lagerstand ausgleichen, sprich wieder eine 
zurücksenden...


----------



## monkey10 (29. März 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Ich sollte in Kürze meine Torque Alpinist bekommen. Ich habe mich nun schon theoretisch mit dem Gabel/Dämpfer-Setup beschäftigt. Im Moment überfordert mich die Vielzahl an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten noch ziemlich.
> Welches Gabel/ Dämpfer-Setup empfehlt ihr?????
> 
> Ich wiege 89 kg und habe mich bisher eigentlich auf weichen Fahrwerken immer recht wohl gefühlt.
> Wichtige Zusatzinfo: Drops über 1 Meter sind fürs erste nicht eingeplant.





mk4shl schrieb:


> Mit dem Gabel-Setup bin ich glaube ich au auf einen guten Weg. Beim Dämpfer rätsle ich noch wie ich den Ausgleichsbehälter (Boost Valve) einstellen soll. Hat hier jemand Tipps parat. Fahrwerk soll eher soft sein und Druckstufendämfung soll Richtung voll aufgedreht gehen.



Tja, damit hab ich mich auch lange beschäftigt und mich mit ein paar Leuten im Forum mit ähnlichem Einsatzbereich per PM ausgetauscht.

Vorweg: 

*1. *Bei einem ED/FR wie dem Torque misst man den SAG im Stehen (Grundstellung) manche sogar bei "höherem HR" (zB am Gehsteig)
*2.* Bei optimierter Fahrwerkeinstellung für Bergab musst man IMHO Bergauf (zumindest beim Tork) Kompromisse eingehen (Dämpfer versackt, Gabel ist etwas härter beim technischen Uphill). Aber dafür gibts ja die Absenkung
*3.*  IMHO fährt man bei der Talas mit wenig SAG (wirkt im Stehen/Sitzen fast eigenartig). Im Fahrbetrieb finde ich die Gabel aber eigentlich recht gut.
*4.* Prinzipiell immer den Luftdruck (SAG) vor dem Rebound, und dann die Druckstufen, AGB-Druck und zum Schluss das AGB-Vol. einstellen
*5.* ACHTUNG: Nicht den Minimaldruck das AGB unterschreiten! Zur Sicherheit immer zuerst den Druck und dann das Volumen einstellen, da ja das Vol den Druck beeinflusst (damit man nicht bei halben Vol. den Minimaldruck einstellt und dann das Vol. vergrößert, somit unabsichtlich unter den Minimaldruck kommt)

*Mein Setup (ca 85kg KG, fahrbereit dann 91-93kg), SAG gemessen im Stehen in der Ebene*:

FOX TALAS 170:
- GABEL AUF 65-70psi (4.5-5.2bar) eingestellt = 26-27mm SAG = 15-16% SAG (empfohlene XC/Race FIRM Einstellung von FOX)
- LSC 9 von OFFEN 
- HSC: 8 Klicks von OFFEN
- Rebound: 11 Klicks von OFFEN (-)

=> Rest-FW: trotzdem meist ein paar cm. Etwas weichere Einstellung im Bikepark für minimal bessere FW-Ausnutzung, jedoch wirkt sich eine weichere Einstellung negativ auf die Trial-Eigenschaften bzw sehr aktive Fahrweise beim Bikebergsteigen sowie Vertriden aus.


DHX-Air:
- 30-35% SAG = ca 165psi (11.75bar)
- AGB-Volumen: 1/2 bis knapp 2/3 zu (1 gut Striche sichtbar)
- AGB-Druck: 150psi
- REBOUND: 10 Klicks von OFFEN

=> regelmäßig 90% FW-Ausnutzung, selten sogar mehr (ohne Drops od. BPark).

Mein Einsatzbereich: Technische Touren in den (Vor-)Bergen, oft sehr steil mit trialartigen Kurven und Stufen (daher vielleicht dann ein ausgelichenerer SAG von Gabel & Dämpfer). Gelegentlich Bikepark (dafür manchmal etwas weicheres Setup).

Ach ja: Das ist natürlich mein sehr individuelles Setup, muss nicht jedem zusagen und dient nur dem Erfahrungsaustausch. 

Habe sehr viel unterschiedliche Einstellungen probiert und schließe nicht aus, dass ich auch noch ein bessere Setup finden kann


----------



## Erdbomber (30. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

leider muss ich mein Torque Trailflow 2011 verkaufen. Nun meine Frage, wieviel kann man für ein neuwertiges(würde mal sagen ca. 200km, kein Park und nie was wildes gemacht) Trailflow 11 verlangen. Mit dabei 2011er RockShox reverb und Marken Plattforumpedale.

Danke und Gruss

Dom


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2012)

2150â¬ hab ich fÃ¼r so eins bei Canyon im Outlet gezahlt, war ein Testbike ohne nenneswerte Macken (2 Kratzerchen) ohne Reverb und Pedale, dafÃ¼r mit kompletter Garantie.

Aber der Preis ist realistisch denk ich.


----------



## Erdbomber (30. März 2012)

ok, danke für die schelle Antwort soll ichs im Bikemarkt bei Enduro oder Freeride reinsetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. März 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> ok, danke für die schelle Antwort soll ichs im Bikemarkt bei Enduro oder Freeride reinsetzen?



Als erstes würde ich es in deine Signatur übertragen. Und dann hier im Bikemarkt oder später bei Ebay. Aber in die Freeride würde ich es nicht setzten. Und haben die überhaupt Inserate??? Eher die "Bike".

Grüße

Edit: erste lesen, dann Antworten. Ich würde es zur Freeride Kategorie geben. Kannst ja später wechseln oder 2 Inserate für je eine Kategorie machen...


----------



## stonehill (30. März 2012)

Nenn mich verrückt aber ich würd's einfach in beide packen. 



Edith @ Christopher: Ich glaub er meint die Kategorien im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Erdbomber (30. März 2012)

ja genau hier im Bikemarkt. Danke euch beiden


----------



## morch84 (30. März 2012)

Hallo kann mir jemand das Drehmoment der Dämpferwippe am Rahmen nennen also die Seite wo der SAG-Monitor ist... Alle anderen sind ja mit Gekennzeichnet... Achja 2012 Modell.... Danke!!!


----------



## xander_v (31. März 2012)

6nm steht aber eigentlich auf einer der beiden seiten drauf wenn du die kappen abnimmst


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2012)

Hätt a sechs Nm gesagt.


----------



## morch84 (31. März 2012)

Danke euch meine die schraube die durch die wippe und den Rahmengeht kann man die kappen einfach abziehen? Bei mir sind die fest nur wenn ich die schraube löse lassen die sich drehen hab aber ein 2012 Modell


----------



## jaamaa (31. März 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Danke euch meine die schraube die durch die wippe und den Rahmengeht kann man die kappen einfach abziehen? Bei mir sind die fest nur wenn ich die schraube löse lassen die sich drehen hab aber ein 2012 Modell



Ich glaube die Linke Kappe ist einzeln und die rechte ist mit einer Hohlachse verbunden, in die dann die Inbusschraube von links greift. Mit den Kappen stellst du das Lagerspiel ein und mit der Inbusschraube konterst oder verschraubst du es dann... oder so .
 Ist aber ziemlich einfach aufgebaut und erklärt sich von selbst, wenn du es auseinander schraubst.


----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe ein Auge auf ein Bike aus dem Canyon Outlet geworfen. Da diese auch ganz nett reduziert ist, hat es nach Canyon leider auch starke Gebrauchsspuren. Hat den einer von euch schon Erfahrung mit Bikes aus dem Outlet sammeln können? Oder noch besser, würdet ihr von einem Kauf eher abraten oder ist das eine gute Möglichkeit in den Freeride / Enduro Bereich einzusteigen? Bin bis jetzt nur auf einem Hardtail unterwegs, hab aber letztes Jahr richtig Blut geleckt 

Ach ja, hier der Link zum Bike:
https://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1001981


Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. März 2012)

Sagen wir mal so,
die Räder gibts mit voller Herstellergarantie. Jetzt musst du selbst überlegen bei den Gebrauchsspuren: Wie sieht das Rad nach einer Saison bei Dir aus? Die Gebrauchsspuren bleiben bei artgerechter Haltung des Rades nicht aus. Wenn man auch in den Park damit möchte, kommen bestimmt auch Spuren dazu. Klar, neu ist schöner hat aber auch seinen Preis. Die 800 günstiger, bei der Ausstattung, ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Nein, ich habe von Canyon noch kein "Gebrauchtrad" gekauft, nur Neue. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## morch84 (31. März 2012)

@jaamaa danke und die schraube mit 6nm ....


----------



## xander_v (31. März 2012)

ich wÃ¼rde es nicht machen schon alleine aus dem grund das die 800â¬ rabatt wieder eine mogelpackung ist wie auch beim cash replacement.

das rad wurde fÃ¼r 3000â¬ mit mavic deemax verkauft, bei dem bike aus deinem link, sind es nur die alex fr30 mit sun ringle demon naben.
die teile sind nicht der hit und schwer wie sau.
der wirkliche rabatt fÃ¤llt demnach tiefer aus.
also werden die 16,95kg auch nicht hinkommen, die das eigentliche dropzone wiegt.
da kann man zu der standartabweichung vom gewicht nochmal 200-300gr draufrechnen.
und als freerider zum einstieg gibt es passendere rÃ¤der die auch weniger wiegen.

leg lieber was drauf und kauf dir das aktuelle trailflow.


----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

@rmfausi Ja genau das ist meine Überlegung. Ich wollte bloß sicher gehen, dass es einfach nur um optische Mangel geht und nicht um funktionale. Aber nachdem auch Herstellergarantie gegeben wird, kann man wohl davon ausgehen.


----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> ich würde es nicht machen schon alleine aus dem grund das die 800 rabatt wieder eine mogelpackung ist wie auch beim cash replacement.
> 
> das rad wurde für 3000 mit mavic deemax verkauft, bei dem bike aus deinem link, sind es nur die alex fr30 mit sun ringle demon naben.
> 
> ...



Okay da hast du recht, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2012)

Die Alex FR 30 / Demon kombi  ist jetzt nicht soo schlecht, aber in der Tat ist der Rabatt wenn man die mit 150â¬ ansetzt im Vergleich zu 450â¬ (mal so in die Luft geguckt fÃ¼r gebrauchte Deemax) doch ganz schÃ¶n gering. 
Andererseits bekommtman sonst kein gebrauchtes Canyon mit Garantie...

Wenn du die Euros fÃ¼r ein Neues nicht Ã¼ber hast, tÃ¤t ichs mir schicken lassen, genau anschauen, und es ggfs. zurÃ¼ckschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

@cxfahrer Also theoretisch ist in Bezug auf die Euros schon noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben. Ich hab mir nur gedacht, das Bike wäre eine gute Basis als Einstieg und kann dann ja auch im Nachhinein mit der Zeit aufgerüstet werden. Aber allein an deiner kleinen Rechnung sieht man ja schon, dass der Rabatt nicht so groß ist. Da spiel ich jetzt doch wieder mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues zuzulegen


----------



## xander_v (31. März 2012)

Du schreibst ja das du bisher ein hardtail hast und erst ins enduro oder freeriden einsteigen willst.
das bedeutet das du auch touren fahren willst, oder?

mit dem outlet rad kommst du mit der ausstattung und pedale auf ca. 17,5kg wenn nicht mehr.
also wären andere reifen etc. besser, die hammerschmidt fr ist nochmal 200-300gr schwerer als die am.
wenn mann das einberechnet schlägst du dich mit nem trailflow besser.

oder wie schon erwähnt lässt du es dir zuschicken und wenn es dir nicht gefällt sendest du es zurück.


----------



## rmfausi (31. März 2012)

Ich selbst warte auch noch auf den Rabatt beim Sparbuch im Herbst ab, wenn das Trailflow in Stealth und M noch verfügbar ist, dann werde ich zuschlagen. Ansonsten habe ich mich wohl einbisschen verzockt und muss bis Dezember/Januar auf die 2013er Bikes warten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2012)

Naja, ich finde ja die aktuellen Canyons nicht mehr soo günstig im Vergleich zu Händlerbikes.
Und bei den Händlern stehen noch einige in den Läden rum, die nach Vorjahresmodell-Rabatt in NEU weniger kosten als das Canyon aus dem Outlet.

Im Vergleich zum Trailflow finde ich eher interessant, ob man den Vivid gegenüber dem Fox bevorzugt bzw. Totem gegen Van. 
HS FR würde ich verkaufen, der LRS ist bei beiden gleich schlecht/gut.


----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

Alles erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Kommentare. Das Forum hier ist echt spitze!

Und ja, ich möchte auf jeden Fall noch Touren machen. Ich werde aber auch mein Hardtail behalten, da mir schon bewusst ist, dass das Torque nur bedingt tourentauglich ist. Vorallem in Kombination mit meiner momentanen Fitness  

Und ich muss zugeben, dass mit der Hammerschmidt ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Auf was man da so alles achten muss 

Ich werde wohl erstmal wieder Abstand von diesem gebrauchten Torque nehmen und auch nochmal die Shops in der Gegend abklappern. Mal gucken was da so rumsteht.


----------



## xander_v (31. März 2012)

wenn es kein canyon werden soll ist das auch eine gute alternative.
bei meinem ersten fully habe ich 600â¬ rausgehandelt, vom hÃ¤ndler.

und die deemx sind schon besser als die alex mit den demon naben.
hatte beide und der satz alex mit den demon naben war von der einspeichqualitÃ¤t echt ein witz, manche speichen fast nicht festgezogen die anderen meiner meinung nach schon zu fest und wie gesagt sind die deemax ca. 300gr leichter.


----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

Ja also Canyon ist bis jetzt schon mein Favorit, aber man weiß ja nie!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2012)

Was die Einspeichqualität angeht betrifft das aber auch die Drift, und meine EQ29/Demon waren auch nach der ersten Bikeparkabfahrt komplett locker....ist halt OEM.


----------



## Bombenkrator (31. März 2012)

Weitere Bilder hier KLICK!


----------



## maggot602 (31. März 2012)

Sehr schön, ist das das Alpinist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (31. März 2012)

ja das ist es


----------



## stromb6 (31. März 2012)

So hier mal mein erstes Fazit vom 2012 Vertride.
Hab heute damit die ersten 1200km und 32.000 hm in dieser Saison überschritten. 
Bis dato sind keinerlei Probleme aufgetreten. Normale Service Intervalle. Bis dato lediglich die Kette und die vorderen Bremsbeläge ausgewechselt.
Bin echt begeistert. In zwei Wochen kommt hoffentlich das Strive dann wird das mal hardcore getestet.


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. April 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Servus Torquler Kollegen, ich hab bei mir die Schraube am oberen Dämpferauge 2012er Kaputtgedreht



Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Schaust Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9229856&postcount=3598

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## fanatikz (1. April 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Schaust Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9229856&postcount=3598
> 
> ...



Danke.
Feine Lösung, die Aluschrauben sind auch echt Murks...


----------



## monkey10 (1. April 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Servus Torquler Kollegen, ich hab bei mir die Schraube am oberen Dämpferauge 2012er Kaputtgedreht...





bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Schaust Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9229856&postcount=3598



Hmm... scheint wohl ein Montageproblem von Canyon zu sein. 

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und wollte den Dämpfer im Zuge eines Fahrwerks-Service von einem sehr erfahrenen Spezialisten in Riva/Gardasee ausbauen lassen. Der hat dann nach diversen Tricks aber auch die Finger davon gelassen, wollte die Schraube nicht zerstören. Das kann ja kein Zufall sein.

Sollte man nicht Canyon das Problem lösen lassen und das Bike einschicken?


----------



## xander_v (1. April 2012)

Das problem hatten schon viele, aber mit dem neuen bolzen zehts echt gut.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. April 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Schaust Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9229856&postcount=3598
> 
> ...



Hat schon jemand herausgefunden, ob die obere Schraube eine Norm-Schraube ist, die man im Schraubenladen aus Eisen auch fertig kaufen kann?


----------



## MindPatterns (2. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Hab heute damit die ersten 1200km und *32.000 hm* in *dieser Saison *überschritten. .





Kein Tippfehler?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2012)

naja 60 Tage angemeldet (vermutlich seit er das 2012er Torque hat) 
damit täglich 20km gefahren, davon die Hälfte berghoch 
sind 10km täglich mit um die 540hm. Kleiner Hügel. 

Geht doch.....zäher Hund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (2. April 2012)

So umgerechnet macht's Sinn... zumal es da unten in den Bergen ja eh an jeder Ecke nen Lift gibt


----------



## Dickes (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war seit Tagen auf der Suche nach nem Bike und hab bei euch ein wenig mit gelesen.
Hab mir gerade bei Canyon ausm outlet das 2011 Torque 8 dropzone in L bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt in welchem Zustand es wirklich ist und ob mir die verbaute HS FR zusagt.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2012)

Dickes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war seit Tagen auf der Suche nach nem Bike und hab bei euch ein wenig mit gelesen.
> Hab mir gerade bei Canyon ausm outlet das 2011 Torque 8 dropzone in L bestellt.
> Bin mal gespannt in welchem Zustand es wirklich ist und ob mir die verbaute HS FR zusagt.



Darf man erfahren wie groß du bist? Und vielleicht noch die Schrittlänge??


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Kein Tippfehler?



Na... habe ich doch mit meinem Trailflow seit Anfang Januar, motiviert durch den WP, auch schon fast 900 km geschafft. Allerdings mit keinen 5000 hm. Aber hier im Norden zählt jeder Hm doppelt... und die 2 Hm von dem täglichen die Kellertreppe hochtragen habe ich auch schon mitgezählt .


----------



## Dickes (2. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Darf man erfahren wie groß du bist? Und vielleicht noch die Schrittlänge??



Bin 186 groß und hab ne 67 SL.
Ich weiß, laut configurator brauch ich nur M.
Wieg aber um die 100 und das meiste sitzt an Brust und Armen. Denke ich fühl mich mit längerem reach sicherer. Ist aber auch nur ein Experiment. Wenns nicht passt, gehts zurück!


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2012)

Dickes schrieb:


> Bin 186 groß und hab ne 67 SL.



Also wenn du die SL richtig gemessen hast, dürfte es mit L nicht funktionieren... kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen. Aber berichte dann mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantaray79 (2. April 2012)

Dickes schrieb:


> Bin 186 groß und hab ne 67 SL.
> Ich weiß, laut configurator brauch ich nur M.
> Wieg aber um die 100 und das meiste sitzt an Brust und Armen. Denke ich fühl mich mit längerem reach sicherer. Ist aber auch nur ein Experiment. Wenns nicht passt, gehts zurück!



Ne 67er Schrittlänge bei 1,86? Ist doch kaum möglich. Bin 1,73 und hab ne 82er Schrittlänge


----------



## Dickes (2. April 2012)

Mantaray79 schrieb:


> Ne 67er Schrittlänge bei 1,86? Ist doch kaum möglich. Bin 1,73 und hab ne 82er Schrittlänge



Sorry, Schreibfehler. 87 mein ich natürlich.


----------



## detlefmaier (2. April 2012)

hi ist bei dem torque alpinist eigentlich die gabel von 2011 oder 2012 modell? weil da kein kashima zeugs drauf is?


----------



## detlefmaier (2. April 2012)

also im modell alpinist2012


----------



## T!ll (2. April 2012)

Dickes schrieb:


> Sorry, Schreibfehler. 87 mein ich natürlich.



Dann sollte L perfekt passen


----------



## martin! (3. April 2012)

am wochenende wollte ich schön die dämpferbuchsen tauschen

hatte schon angst.. die obere schraube sitzt ja immer schön fest bzw. ist mit loctite imprägniert 

der schlüsselansatz war schneller ausgebrochen als ich erwartet hatte.. als ich den dämpfer das letzte mal raus hatte ging die schraube auch schlecht raus aber immerhin ging sie raus. seit dem war das rad wegen einem service nochmal weg.. ich mutmaße das es da 'ne neue packung kleber gab. ich hatte die schraube damals nicht mehr eingeklebt und mit dremoment angezogen..

das problem hatten ja schon mehrere hier. habt ihr versucht die schraube mit einem ausdreher doch noch rauszubekommen oder gleich das gewinde ausgebohrt?

ne stahlschraube würde an der stelle wohl mehr sinn machen..


----------



## Mithras (3. April 2012)

das böse Loctite .. mittelfest würde es an der Stelle bestimmt auch tun oder?


----------



## martin! (3. April 2012)

laut des C-angestellten sei es mittelfest..

als ich die schraube das letzte mal rausgequält hatte war allerdings so viel kleber drin.. das auch die permaglide buchse festgepeckt war 

das zeuch ist ja nicht billig..

holen die sich sicherlich über die versandkosten wieder rein 
6.90 für sone blöde schraube an versandkosten..


----------



## Mithras (3. April 2012)

krass ... oO ..  dabei passt die doch locker in nen gepolsterten Umschlag fÃ¼r 1,55â¬ oder so .. 

Bashguardschrauben fÃ¼r meine HS hatten se mir sogar nach lieben Nachfragen einfach so geschickt ..


----------



## martin! (3. April 2012)

komisch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2012)

martin! schrieb:


> ... 6.90 für sone blöde schraube an versandkosten..



Frag doch obs nicht in einer kleinen Luftpolstertasche als Brief und nicht als versichertes Paket gesendet werden kann.


----------



## martin! (3. April 2012)

jap, werde da nochmal nachfragen


----------



## xander_v (3. April 2012)

bei mir kam der bolzen in einem solchen brief, hat aber trotzdem versand gekostet.
viele kleine teile die mit dem laufe der zeit mal verloren gehen wie bilndstopfen oder die abstandshalter für die kabelklemmen habe ich aber umsonst bekommen.

von daher hat es ich bei mir relativiert
finde es aber trotzdem zu teuer für den versand eines 15 gr. schweren bolzen.


----------



## Mantaray79 (3. April 2012)

Dickes schrieb:


> Sorry, Schreibfehler. 87 mein ich natürlich.



Ja dann müsste es optimal sein. Ich fahr ne M


----------



## timothekid (3. April 2012)

steht zum verkauf...falls jemand interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## Dickes (3. April 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> ja genau hier im Bikemarkt. Danke euch beiden



Gude,

hab mal geschaut, aber noch nix von dir gefunden.

Hast dus schon anderweitig abgesetzt oder noch vorrätig?

mfg


----------



## hightimes (4. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade mein neues canyon Torque ausgepackt und da ist hinter dem Zahnkranz so eine schwarze plastikscheibe. Soll die da dranbleiben? Oder wie muss ich die abbauen??? vielen dank schonmal


----------



## _mike_ (4. April 2012)

hightimes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab gerade mein neues canyon Torque ausgepackt und da ist hinter dem Zahnkranz so eine schwarze plastikscheibe. Soll die da dranbleiben? Oder wie muss ich die abbauen??? vielen dank schonmal



Ist ein Schutz damit sich die Kette nicht zwischen Zahnkranz und Speichen verklemmen kann, sollte sie doch mal übers große Blatt wandern. Passiert eigentlich nur wenn Schaltung verstellt oder Schaltwerk/Schaltauge verbogen.

Bei gestandenen Bikern verursacht sowas Augenkrebs - also ab damit.

Entweder Zahnkranz abziehen und dann einfach runterziehen oder mit ner Schere/Zange hinten rausschneiden (Vorsicht: Gefriemel)


----------



## christophersch (4. April 2012)

hightimes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab gerade mein neues canyon Torque ausgepackt und da ist hinter dem Zahnkranz so eine schwarze plastikscheibe. Soll die da dranbleiben? Oder wie muss ich die abbauen??? vielen dank schonmal



Sieht immer dämlich aus, diese Kappe. Viel Spaß bei der Demontage. Das geht verdammt schwer runter, wenn man die Kassette nicht abbauen möchte.

Ich habe meine Scheibe damals "durchgeschweißt". Mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher und einer Kerze. Ein Lötkolben täte aber das gleiche.. 

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (4. April 2012)

hightimes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab gerade mein neues canyon Torque ausgepackt und da ist hinter dem Zahnkranz so eine schwarze plastikscheibe. Soll die da dranbleiben? Oder wie muss ich die abbauen??? vielen dank schonmal


Zwischen Speichen und größtem Ritzel?
die dient zum Schutz der Speichen vor der Kette wenn das Schaltwerk nicht richtig eingestellt ist.
Wenn man die Scheibe nicht schön findet kann man die auch abbauen...(Zerstörungsfrei: Ritzelpaket runter nehmen, Einfacher aber zerstörerischer Weg: Kneifzange und durch die Scheibe knabbern.....nicht die Speichen dabei erwischen )

Tante Edith: da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## christophersch (4. April 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ist ein Schutz damit sich die Kette nicht zwischen Zahnkranz und Speichen verklemmen kann, sollte sie doch mal übers große Blatt wandern. Passiert eigentlich nur wenn Schaltung verstellt oder Schaltwerk/Schaltauge verbogen.
> 
> Bei gestandenen Bikern verursacht sowas Augenkrebs - also ab damit.
> 
> Entweder Zahnkranz abziehen und dann einfach runterziehen oder mit ner Schere/Zange hinten rausschneiden (Vorsicht: Gefriemel)



rausschneiden? ist das dein Ernst? 
so etwas bekommst du niemals geschnitten, so dick und zäh, wie das ist....

Edit: wow, drei Antworten innerhalb von 2min....


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> rausschneiden? ist das dein Ernst?
> so etwas bekommst du niemals geschnitten, so dick und zäh, wie das ist....
> 
> Edit: wow, drei Antworten innerhalb von 2min....


Quatsch, hab so schon 3 stück mim seitenschneider durchgesäbelt!!!
musst halt immer V kerben reinschneiden.
wenns mal nicht durchgeht kurz checken ob man nicht das ritzel mit durschneiden will


----------



## undetaker (4. April 2012)

Moin,

nach meiner ersten richtigen Testfahrt mit dem neuen Torque Bj.2011 habe ich ein Problem mit dem eingebauten DHX Air Dämpfer.
Wenn ich den richtigen SAG einstelle ist die kiste zu weich und wenn ich sagen wir mal auf 17bar gehe ist die karre anfangs zu hart und nach dem einfedern würde ich sagen rauscht der Dämpfer durch den mittleren Federweg, Pro pedal funktioniert so gut wie garnicht...
Dämpfer macht leicht schlürfende geräusche.
Also vom dämpfungsverhalten könnte ich kotzen.
Der Rahmen und der Dämpfer waren gebraucht.....

Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichen Dämpfern im Torque, ich bin jetzt mit meinen 100kg nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und überlege schon was anderes zu kaufen, FOX RC4 oder CC DB z.B.

...eventuell habt ihr ja ein paar Tips für mich

Gruß Legi


----------



## xander_v (4. April 2012)

Sind 17 bar nicht schon über der max. freigabe von fox?
ich war mit dem teil auch ni richtig zufrieden.
es gibt aber schon viele beiträge zu dem thema.
einfach mal im forum suchen.
ein bishen schlürfen ist abet normal, das liegt an der zugstufe.


----------



## Mithras (4. April 2012)

Hmm bei mir läuft der DHX mit Kampfgewicht um die 88KG um die 10 Bar sauber, hängt im Stand bei 30% SAG.

Im Piggy hab ich um die 170PSI, Bottom Out zu 95% reingedreht .. 
ist sensibel genug für den Trail, im Park schlägt auch nix durch oder sackt weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (4. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Frag doch obs nicht in einer kleinen Luftpolstertasche als Brief und nicht als versichertes Paket gesendet werden kann.



"das geht leider nicht!" 

dödöö
schraube 4 euro versand 6 euro


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung sollten 12-13bar reichen. Da rauscht nix durch,
der arbeitet ganz gut. Meine Erfahrung mit dem DHX 5.0 Air. Hab auch
ne Coil Version, ist natürlich besser bergab dafür ist das ProPedal am
Air sehr schnell aktiviert. Funktioniert bei mir ausgezeichnet.



undetaker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach meiner ersten richtigen Testfahrt mit dem neuen Torque Bj.2011 habe ich ein Problem mit dem eingebauten DHX Air Dämpfer.
> Wenn ich den richtigen SAG einstelle ist die kiste zu weich und wenn ich sagen wir mal auf 17bar gehe ist die karre anfangs zu hart und nach dem einfedern würde ich sagen rauscht der Dämpfer durch den mittleren Federweg, Pro pedal funktioniert so gut wie garnicht...
> ...


----------



## Ghoosa (4. April 2012)

Hi,

das Thema mit dem Versand von Kleinteilen hatte ich auch. Auf Nachfrage kam:

"Aus Logistischen Gründen können wir Ihnen leider keine andere Versandmöglichkeit anbieten."

Kam dann in einem gepolsterten Brief als Päckchen 


Speichenschutzring:
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, mitm Lötkolben gehts sehr fix, ohne nerviges gepopel per Zange.
Zur Not tuts auch nen Messer und Feuerzeug. Von 2 Seiten sauber wie durch Butter geschnitten (Messer paar mal heiß machen) und der Ring fällt ab


----------



## martin! (4. April 2012)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt.. hab son gepolsterten brief angefragt... ginge nicht weil dann einer händisch das aus dem lager nehmen müsste  bla...

bei C ist der kunde noch könig! das merkt man an den royalen preisen für kleinscheiss, der sonst als kulanz durch geht


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2012)

Naja bei der Größe die Canyon mittlerweile erreicht hat geht das eben nicht mehr dass einer mal schnell ins Kellerlager geht und guckt ob wo so was rum liegt und es dann in einen Briefumschlag stckt und los schickt.

Die haben mit sicherheit einen organisierten Ersatzteiledienst.
Dass heißt irgendwo in der Dispo / Kundendienst drückt einer ein Knöpfchen und am anderen Ende der Werks kommt dann ein Zettel raus mit Ersatzteilnummer xyz an adresse abc schicken. Fertig ist der Kelch.
Da Sonderwünsche zu realisieren ist halt vom System her bestimmt schwierig und der nächste will aber ne Schleife rum weils ein Geschenk sein soll etc.

Das ist halt nunmal so. Kann das eigentlich schon nachvollziehen dass nicht jeder Wunsch realisiert werden kann. 
Zudem kostet Kundenservice richtig Geld, welches auch einen Teil in den Preis der Räder mit einfließen muss. Also umso umfangreicher der Service den man anbieten will, umso mehr kosten entstehen auch. Und die müssen in den Preis der Bikes einfließen. 

Will damit aber nicht sagen dass der Service bei Canyon schlecht ist.


----------



## martin! (4. April 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja bei der Größe die Canyon mittlerweile erreicht hat geht das eben nicht mehr dass einer mal schnell ins Kellerlager geht und guckt ob wo so was rum liegt und es dann in einen Briefumschlag stckt und los schickt.
> 
> Die haben mit sicherheit einen organisierten Ersatzteiledienst.
> Dass heißt irgendwo in der Dispo / Kundendienst drückt einer ein Knöpfchen und am anderen Ende der Werks kommt dann ein Zettel raus mit Ersatzteilnummer xyz an adresse abc schicken. Fertig ist der Kelch.
> ...




logistik hin oder her.. kundenbindung ist auch 'nen faktor, der nicht vernachlässigt werden sollte. die erreicht man trotz der immer höflicher werdenden telefonisten mit solchen preisen aber nicht zwangsläufig


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2012)

Manitou hat mir zweimal einen Schaft für den Evolver aus USA für LAU geschickt - DAS nenne ich Service (war nur leider jedesmal fürn Revox...aber hey, man kann ja nicht alles haben).
Liteville haben mich SOFORT zurückgerufen auf Handy als ich ein Problem mit meinem Gebrauchtrahmen zu haben glaubte.
Bei Ventana konnte ich auch direkt in USA anrufen und sie haben mir alles für kleines Geld geschickt. 

Radsport Arnold halten sich an das alte Radsport Bornmann Prinzip: geht nicht - gibts nicht - haben wir noch nie gemacht.

Naja ich liebe mein Torque  ...


----------



## martin! (5. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Manitou hat mir zweimal einen Schaft für den Evolver aus USA für LAU geschickt - DAS nenne ich Service (war nur leider jedesmal fürn Revox...aber hey, man kann ja nicht alles haben).
> Liteville haben mich SOFORT zurückgerufen auf Handy als ich ein Problem mit meinem Gebrauchtrahmen zu haben glaubte.
> Bei Ventana konnte ich auch direkt in USA anrufen und sie haben mir alles für kleines Geld geschickt.
> 
> ...




so muss das sein!


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Kabel der Rock Shox Reverb am effektivsten verlegen kann? 

Habe an folgende Möglichkeit gedacht:

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2852/m3oyzsnk_jpg.htm


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Kabel der Rock Shox Reverb am effektivsten verlegen kann?
> 
> Habe an folgende Möglichkeit gedacht:
> 
> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2852/m3oyzsnk_jpg.htm



Hatte ich probiert, ist aber nicht so gut wie die allseits verbreitete Variante am Oberrohr. Die Leitung war im abgesenkten Zustand zu nah am Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hatte ich probiert, ist aber nicht so gut wie die allseits verbreitete Variante am Oberrohr. Die Leitung war im abgesenkten Zustand zu nah am Hinterrad.



Stimmt, dass könnte passieren.
Wollte eigentlich das Kabel am Oberrohr vermeiden .


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich das Kabel am Oberrohr vermeiden .



Ich auch. Finde die Leitung und die Satelliten beim tragen am Oberrohr eher störend. Aber probier es mal und was man hier so auf den Fotos sieht, sollten die Leitungen der Reverb dafür ja lang genug sein 

Hier mal meine Lösung:







Sehr gut funktioniert diese Röhrchenführung die ja bei der Reverb dabei ist. Da ich eine KS habe, musste ich ein bißchen improvisieren und habe mir diese ganz einfach selber gebaut. Richtig eingestellt scheuert die Leitung dann auch nicht den Lack von dem Rahmen.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

Hast du davon eine Nahaufnahme, kann mir grad darunter nichts vorstellen, ist das angeklebt?


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

Von der Führung? Ich dacht die ist jetzt immer dabei.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Von der Führung? Ich dacht die ist jetzt immer dabei.



Da wo das Kabel verläuft, sind doch keine Halter an den Rahmen geschweißt!?
Sind die Halter angeklebt? Die Dinger unter dem Oberrohr.

Kann das nicht erkennen.


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

Bei den letzten Jahrgängen besteht die Möglichkeit am Oberrohr 2 Satelliten einzuschrauben, die dann die Leitung führen. Ob das beim ES schon war, glaube ich nicht 

Schau mal hier...


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bei den letzten Jahrgängen besteht die Möglichkeit am Oberrohr 2 Satelliten einzuschrauben, die dann die Leitung führen. Ob das beim ES schon war, glaube ich nicht



Beim meinem ES ist da noch nichts. Und ich hab eins der letzten.


----------



## undetaker (6. April 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Beim meinem ES ist da noch nichts. Und ich hab eins der letzten.



...zwei 7er Bohrungen in das Oberrohr und zwei Gewindenieten eingepresst, Satelit rein Schrauben, Reverb montieren fertig.
Ist übrigens das gleiche Prinzip wie bei den normalen Flaschenhaltern.

Gruß Legi


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Beim meinem ES ist da noch nichts. Und ich hab eins der letzten.



Bei meinem ES auch nicht.
Aber ich kann einfach keine Löcher in meinen Rahmen bohren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bei meinem ES auch nicht.
> Aber ich kann einfach keine Löcher in meinen Rahmen bohren .



Bei meinem Nerve hatte ich mir 2 schwarz eloxierte selbstklebende Zughalter aus Alu angebracht.


----------



## undetaker (6. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bei meinem ES auch nicht.
> Aber ich kann einfach keine Löcher in meinen Rahmen bohren .



...nur Mut


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bei meinem Nerve hatte ich mir 2 schwarz eloxierte selbstklebende Zughalter aus Alu angebracht.



Wo hast du die her?


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wo hast du die her?



Weiß ich nicht mehr, aber waren wie die hier...


----------



## 4Stroke (7. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr, aber waren wie die hier...



Danke, dass ist doch eine sehr gute Lösung für die Kabelverlegung.


----------



## mk4shl (7. April 2012)

Tüftle noch an meiner Dämpfer-Einstellung. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass die SAG-Anzeige bereits über 100% anzeigt, wenn vom Gummiring bis zum Dämperende noch ca. 2cm frei sind. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass der SAG bei 100% liegt, wenn sich der Gummiring am Ende des Dämpfers befindet. Habe ich hier etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand folgendes erklären:

Ich fahre einen Evolver ISX4 im Torque ES.
Der SAG stimmt, aber sobald ein Anstieg kommt taucht er ziemlich stark ein (sitzende Fahrposition). Mehr Luftdruck beseitigt das zwar, dann stimmt aber wieder der SAG nicht und der Dämpfer ist bergab viel zu straff.

Liegt das am Dämpfer?
Oder am Hinterbau des Torques?


----------



## christophersch (7. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand folgendes erklären:
> 
> Ich fahre einen Evolver ISX4 im Torque ES.
> Der SAG stimmt, aber sobald ein Anstieg kommt taucht er ziemlich stark ein (sitzende Fahrposition). Mehr Luftdruck beseitigt das zwar, dann stimmt aber wieder der SAG nicht und der Dämpfer ist bergab viel zu straff.
> ...



weder noch. Bergauf ist immer mehr Druck hinten, weil du einfach weiter hinten hängst. Wie soll das auch anders gehen?? 

Edit: Wenn du dich bergab etwas nach vorne lehnst (oder dich einfach NICHT nach hinten lehnst, wie gewohnt) und dann bremst, taucht die Gabel ja automatisch auch weiter ein...


----------



## 4Stroke (7. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> weder noch. Bergauf ist immer mehr Druck hinten, weil du einfach weiter hinten hängst. Wie soll das auch anders gehen??
> 
> Edit: Wenn du dich bergab etwas nach vorne lehnst (oder dich einfach NICHT nach hinten lehnst, wie gewohnt) und dann bremst, taucht die Gabel ja automatisch auch weiter ein...



Schon klar , ich kenne es so extrem von anderen Bikes nur nicht.


----------



## greg12 (7. April 2012)

wegtauchende hinterbauten gibts vorallem bei bikes mit flachen sitzwinkeln, dazu langem sattelstützenauszug, wodurch die sitzposition einfach zu hecklastig ist. wegtauchen begünstigen aber auch falsch abgestimmte dämpfer und vorallem kinematiken mit geringem anti squat, die unter kettenzug zusätzlich ein zusammenziehen des hinterbaues bewirken. 
all diese dinge treffen wohl beim alten torque es zusammen, der isx dämpfer ist definitiv weniger gedämpft als der monarch wodurch diese neigung noch verstärkt wird...


----------



## stromb6 (7. April 2012)

@undetaker
Also 17 bar werden für deine 100kg schon gut hinkommen.+
Der max Druck liegt bei 20,5 bar. 
Aber hier der link zu fox für den dhx5.0 http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/012/index.html

also ich hatte den dhx5.0 im 2010er alpinist und nun im 2012 vertride und beidemale funktionierte er perfekt.

Spiel mal etwas damit rum bevor ihn tauscht.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2012)

Mein neues is da!!!


----------



## Deleted 238363 (7. April 2012)

@21XC12: ist echt ein geiles Teil  habe das selbe in Weiss vor 3 Wochen bekommen. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2012)

Hallelujah!


----------



## johnny blaze (8. April 2012)

Hi,


hat jemand von euch zufällig ne Übersicht der Ausstattung der 2010er torques?
also speziell das alpinist. 

Bräuchte am besten die genauen Typenbezeichnungen der Komponenten statt nur einfach "Schalthebel: XT" usw.

danke schon mal 

edit: hab jetzt doch was gefunden.
im katalog von 2010 stehts eigentlich ganz gut drin..
http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2010/CANYON_MTB_2010.pdf


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. April 2012)

Ich habe gestern mal die angesprochene Zugverlegung für die Reverb ausprobiert. Das ist nicht gut, dann kommt der Schlauch unten ins Hinterrad.
habe dann nochmal umgebaut und es so gelöst. Der untere Kabelbinder verhindert das sich die Schlaufe zum Hinterrad hin bildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickes (8. April 2012)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> hat jemand von euch zufällig ne Übersicht der Ausstattung der 2010er torques?
> ...




Gude,

cool das du den link gepostet hast.

Hab mir ein 11er bike aus dem outlet geordert und würd jetzt gern auch mal den passenden Katalog anschauen.
Auf der canyon page find ich aber nur den aktuellen.
Gibts einen Trick?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2012)

Dickes schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> cool das du den link gepostet hast.
> 
> ...



google heisst der Trick


http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf


----------



## Dickes (8. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> google heisst der Trick
> 
> 
> http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf




Danke,

manchmal denk ich einfach zu umständlich


----------



## 4Stroke (8. April 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal die angesprochene Zugverlegung für die Reverb ausprobiert. Das ist nicht gut, dann kommt der Schlauch unten ins Hinterrad.
> habe dann nochmal umgebaut und es so gelöst. Der untere Kabelbinder verhindert das sich die Schlaufe zum Hinterrad hin bildet.



Gibt es nicht Stützen, die den Schlauch unten haben, dass er sich quasi gar nicht verstellt?


----------



## 4Stroke (8. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr, aber waren wie die hier...



Wollte gerade bestellen....und dann 4 für EINEN Kabelhalter .
Lieber doch nicht


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wollte gerade bestellen....und dann 4 für EINEN Kabelhalter .
> Lieber doch nicht



Hatte 2 incl. Versand für ca. 7. Weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich bestellt hatte. Biken ist halt teuer... oder doch Löcher bohren


----------



## Jogi (9. April 2012)

Alternative:
Die oder vielleicht die


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2012)

Wie bestimmt einige mitbekommen haben bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Torques. Um mir das Setup beim Fahrwerk zu erleichtern hoffe ich hier auf ein paar Werte!! Insbesondere mit dem DHX Air Setup blicke ich nicht so richtig durch. Wenn man nach dem Manual geht sollte der SAG ca. 2 cm betragen. Damit ich den habe muss ich ca. 15 bar in die Hauptkammer pumpen. Dann ist das Heck aber sehr straff und ich nutze nicht mal annähernd den Federweg aus. Ich wiege 91 kg und mit voller Montur sinds ca. 95 kg. Hat jemand etwa das gleiche Gewicht hier und kann mir mal Werte liefern? Druck Hauptkammer, Druck Ausgleichsbehälter, Klicks Zugstufe, ... DANKE!!! 

Ich hab auch das Gefühl die Gabelpumpe von Canyon hält die Luft nicht. Zumindest im Bereich ab 15 bar aufwärts. Ich kann praktisch zusehen wie die Nadel abwärts wandert und bei 14 bar zum stehen kommt. Und dann reicht ein einziger Hub mit der Pumpe und ich hab angeblich 18 bar und direkt wandert wieder die Nadel langsam runter auf ca. 14 bis 15 bar. Sind 15 bar evtl. zuviel bei 95 kg Fahrergewicht???


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. April 2012)

der dämpfer ist laut handbuch nur für 13,8bar geeignet oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.N.D.Y (9. April 2012)

Hi,
Ich will mir demnächst das Torque Trailflow (2012) Bestellen. 
Aber bevor ich so viel Geld ausgebe habe ich noch einige Fragen: 

1. Wie ist der Lieferzustand des Bikes? muss ich erst noch Bremsen entlüften oder kann ich nach Laufrad/ Lenkermontage gleich losfahren?

2. In einigen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass die Buchsen/ Lager des Hinterbaus schnell ausschlagen würden oder schon öfter mal der Rockerarm getauscht wurde.
Ist das ein Canyon Proplem? oder ist das bei allen Fullys so?  

3. kann ich die Buchsen/ Lager selber Kaufen und einbauen oder kann das nur von Canyon gem. werden? 

4. In den Bike/ Freeride Zeitschriften wird das Teil immer gelobt. Wie ist eure Meinung von dem Bike?  

danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht Stützen, die den Schlauch unten haben, dass er sich quasi gar nicht verstellt?



Die Forca SPS350 Variostütze - Leider geht der Zug aber auch hinten raus und man hat trotzdem eine kleine aber fest verlegbare Schleife. Wiegt ähnliche 560g und man bekommt schon 3 für den Preis einer Reverb. Ist aber nichts Cooles.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> der dämpfer ist laut handbuch nur für 13,8bar geeignet oder?



Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Handbuch du gelesen hast, aber ich vermute du hast nur das Handbuch überflogen und bist im unteren Bereich auf den Hinweis zum minimalen und maximalen Luftdruck im "Ausgleichsbehälter" gestoßen!! Ich rede jedoch vom Druck in der Hauptkammer!!! Unter dem Punkt "Montage des Dämpfers" die lfd. Nr. 5!!! 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/dhx_air_50.htm


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Handbuch du gelesen hast, aber ich vermute du hast nur das Handbuch überflogen und bist im unteren Bereich auf den Hinweis zum minimalen und maximalen Luftdruck im "Ausgleichsbehälter" gestoßen!! Ich rede jedoch vom Druck in der Hauptkammer!!! Unter dem Punkt "Montage des Dämpfers" die lfd. Nr. 5!!!
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/dhx_air_50.htm



okay das stimmt. naja jetzt weiß ich bescheid. danke


----------



## turbocat (9. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht Stützen, die den Schlauch unten haben, dass er sich quasi gar nicht verstellt?



Ich hab die Kind Shock LEV, siehe diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=537426


----------



## undetaker (9. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wie bestimmt einige mitbekommen haben bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Torques. Um mir das Setup beim Fahrwerk zu erleichtern hoffe ich hier auf ein paar Werte!! Insbesondere mit dem DHX Air Setup blicke ich nicht so richtig durch. Wenn man nach dem Manual geht sollte der SAG ca. 2 cm betragen. Damit ich den habe muss ich ca. 15 bar in die Hauptkammer pumpen. Dann ist das Heck aber sehr straff und ich nutze nicht mal annähernd den Federweg aus. Ich wiege 91 kg und mit voller Montur sinds ca. 95 kg. Hat jemand etwa das gleiche Gewicht hier und kann mir mal Werte liefern? Druck Hauptkammer, Druck Ausgleichsbehälter, Klicks Zugstufe, ... DANKE!!!
> 
> Ich hab auch das Gefühl die Gabelpumpe von Canyon hält die Luft nicht. Zumindest im Bereich ab 15 bar aufwärts. Ich kann praktisch zusehen wie die Nadel abwärts wandert und bei 14 bar zum stehen kommt. Und dann reicht ein einziger Hub mit der Pumpe und ich hab angeblich 18 bar und direkt wandert wieder die Nadel langsam runter auf ca. 14 bis 15 bar. Sind 15 bar evtl. zuviel bei 95 kg Fahrergewicht???




...also ich wiege fahrfertig irgendwas um die 105 und habe 15 Bar in der Hauptkammer und 10 Bar in dem Piggi. Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn man genau den Druck einstellt nachher immer etwas weniger drin ist deswegen Pumpe ich 1 Bar in der Luftkammer und 2 Bar am Piggi mehr rein, da man scheinbar was verliert beim abschrauben.
Ich hatte letztens auch extreme Probleme mit dem Dämpfer und hab mal nen Service dran gemacht mit Ölwechsel und einstellen des Ausgleichskolbens im Piggi und so, nun funktioniert er ganz gut.
Ich habe übrigens bei 15 Bar 25% sag.
In der Hauptkammer darf man übrigens bis 21 Bar fahren im Piggi irgendwas zwischen 9 und 15 Bar .

Gruß Legi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (9. April 2012)

der verlust am druck kommt größtenteils beim wieder aufschrauben zustande.
beim abschrauben haben pumpe und luftkammer den selben druck, das zischen was man hört ist die luft die aus der pumpe beim abschrauben entweicht, also nicht beim dämpfer.

wenn du die pumpe weider anschraubst muss sich der druck in der pumpe erst wieder aufbauen, da vorher ja nix drinne war.
daher zeigt das manometer weniger druck an als man eigentlich reingepumpt hatte.

21xc12, kann es sein das du deine pumpe nicht komplett aufgeschraubt hast und die luft an einer stelle entweicht?
probier doch mal eine pumpe von den leuten mit denen du radeln gehst.
am dämpfer selber wird das glaube nicht liegen, wenn da irgendwo was undicht ist oder der kolben zwischen piggy und hauptkammer undicht sein sollte müsste der druck in beiden etwa gleich sein.

ich hatte damals mit 85kg 11 oder 12 bar in der hauptkammer und glaube 13bar im piggy und das bottom out zur hälfte zugedreht.
genutzt habe ich den federweg bei einer rampe von nem meter eigentlich fast immer komplett.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2012)

Danke undetaker & xander_v!! Das hilft mir schon weiter! Wenn undetaker bei 105 kg 15 bar fährt und xander_v bei 85 kg ca. 11 bis 12 bar sind bei mir 15 bar definitiv zu viel! Ich tippe bei mir müssen dann ca. 13,5 bar rein! Ich werd's mal testen! Danke Leute!  Das ist schonmal ein Anfang!! Über weitere Tipps wäre ich natürlich happy!!


----------



## Deleted176859 (9. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht Stützen, die den Schlauch unten haben, dass er sich quasi gar nicht verstellt?



Gibt es !!!  Crankbrothers Kronolog....! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/02/crank-brothers-kronolog-neue-mechanische-variostuetze/


----------



## detlefmaier (9. April 2012)

hi ich hab jetzt auch ein torque alpinist. Ich wollte da die Pedale anbauen und in der Anleitung von denen steht, dass man da eine Unterlegscheibe verwenden soll, wenn die mitgeliefert wurde. ich wollte fragen, ob diese zwei Scheiben die da in dem Ziplock Beutel sind, dafür gedacht sind, oder ob man die da nicht braucht? und 2. kann ich diese Montagepaste dafür nehmen?  http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=PQGDT7aKGezR4QTh7YHdBQ&ved=0CDUQ8wIwAA. es sind sudpin 3 s-pro pedale


 Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. April 2012)

habe keine unterlegscheiben verwendet. ganz normales fett reicht eigentlich aus für die montage.


----------



## Mithras (9. April 2012)

detlefmaier schrieb:


> hi ich hab jetzt auch ein torque alpinist. Ich wollte da die Pedale anbauen und in der Anleitung von denen steht, dass man da eine Unterlegscheibe verwenden soll, wenn die mitgeliefert wurde. ich wollte fragen, ob diese zwei Scheiben die da in dem Ziplock Beutel sind, dafür gedacht sind, oder ob man die da nicht braucht? und 2. kann ich diese Montagepaste dafür nehmen?  http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=PQGDT7aKGezR4QTh7YHdBQ&ved=0CDUQ8wIwAA. es sind sudpin 3 s-pro pedale
> 
> 
> Vielen dank schonmal



schau mal in den kleinen Tütchen mit dem "manual" nach, da waren bei mir die Beilagscheiben drin


----------



## anulu (9. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> der verlust am druck kommt größtenteils beim wieder aufschrauben zustande.
> beim abschrauben haben pumpe und luftkammer den selben druck, das zischen was man hört ist die luft die aus der pumpe beim abschrauben entweicht, also nicht beim dämpfer.
> 
> wenn du die pumpe weider anschraubst muss sich der druck in der pumpe erst wieder aufbauen, da vorher ja nix drinne war.
> daher zeigt das manometer weniger druck an als man eigentlich reingepumpt hatte.



Danke!  solch ne Antwort such ich schon seit längerem... man sollte sich doch mal Gedanken drüber machen wie das Teil funzt


----------



## christophersch (9. April 2012)

A.N.D.Y schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich will mir demnächst das Torque Trailflow (2012) Bestellen.
> Aber bevor ich so viel Geld ausgebe habe ich noch einige Fragen:
> 
> ...



Hab grad nicht so viel Zeit, daher fällt meine Antwort kurz aus. 
Also

1) wenn du alles zusammen gebaut hast, kannst du direkt losfahren. Du brauchst nur noch Pedale. Bremsen entlüften etc. musst du natürlich nicht. 

2) das mit dem Spiel im Hinterbau oder Rockerarm war mMn nur am Anfang so. Zur Not musste halt selber nachstellen. Aber das ist eine Sache von 2min und sollte deine Entscheidung nicht beeinflussen. 

3) Hinterbaubedingt schlagen die Dämpferbuchsen etwas schneller durch. Aber eine Saison sollten die schon halten. Genauso bei den Lagern. Und bei häufigem und intensivem Gebrauch solltest du eh einmal Pro Jahr Service machen lassen. Erst recht, wenn du Anfänger bist und noch nicht so die Erfahrung hast. 

4) das Rad ist in jeden Falle Bombe! Geo, Fahrverhalten, Gewicht, Ausstattung und Preis sind unschlagbar!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2012)

detlefmaier schrieb:


> ... in der Anleitung von denen steht, dass man da eine Unterlegscheibe verwenden soll, wenn die mitgeliefert wurde. ich wollte fragen, ob diese zwei Scheiben die da in dem Ziplock Beutel sind, dafür gedacht sind, oder ob man die da nicht braucht? und 2. kann ich diese Montagepaste dafür nehmen? ...



1. Die sogenannten Washer sollte man montieren um die Beschädigung der Kurbel vorzubeugen (lt. einem Mitarbeiter von Canyon sind insbesondere Carbonkurbeln z.B. die X0 hier empfindlich). Soweit ich mich erinnern kann kommt die abgerundete Seite auf die Pedalseite und die flache auf die Kurbelseite.
2. Montagepaste (z.B. von Shimano) wird auch von Canyon bei der Montage der Pedale verwendet.


----------



## coolace (9. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht Stützen, die den Schlauch unten haben, dass er sich quasi gar nicht verstellt?



Gravity Dropper! Nicht die schönste, aber dafür funktional extrem zuverlässig (da komplett mechanisch). Gewicht ist mit ca. 500-600g so wie jede andere auch. Mein persönlicher Favorit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2012)

detlefmaier schrieb:


> kann ich diese Montagepaste dafür nehmen?  http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=PQGDT7aKGezR4QTh7YHdBQ&ved=0CDUQ8wIwAA. es sind sudpin 3 s-pro pedale
> 
> 
> Vielen dank schonmal


Wo gerade das Thema Montagepaste ist. Wo kann/kommt die denn überall dran? Habe gesehen das bei einem Neurad zb. immer noch Paste zw. Lenker und Vorbau ist.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> 1. Die sogenannten Washer sollte man montieren um die Beschädigung der Kurbel vorzubeugen (lt. einem Mitarbeiter von Canyon sind insbesondere Carbonkurbeln z.B. die X0 hier empfindlich). Soweit ich mich erinnern kann kommt die abgerundete Seite auf die Pedalseite und die flache auf die Kurbelseite.



mein Mechaniker meinte diesbezüglich, da ich die eine platte beim auspacken des Bikes verloren habe, dass es im Prinzip trotz Carbon als Material nicht so tragisch wäre wenn dieser "Washer" nicht zwischen Pedal und Kurbel drauf ist. Das Problem ist halt dann das es in der Kurbel selbst bei der Aufnahme zu abdrücken kommt. Also sofern du die "Washer" hast definitiv draufgeben!!!


----------



## Schmok (10. April 2012)

Grüsse , pardon falls die folgende Frage eine "schleife" hat , ich hab sie und ihre Antworten hier schon  irgendwo gelesen aber find´s nicht mehr wieder ^^
also vorab thx falls jemand sich erbarmt und sie mir Beantwortet 
nu aber ma ab

Ich will an meinem FRX 2010 von der Totem mit 1.5 G.schaft zu ner Boppelbr.Gabel mit 1.8 G.schaft wechseln , immo verbaut ist der FSA Pig 1.5 Steuersatz 
Zur Gabel hab ich mir nun "FSA Orbit DL 1.5 Redution Steuersatz 
-Steuersatz zur Reduzierung von 1.5"  Steuerrohr auf 1 1/8"  Gabelschaft 
Bestellt ,
- ist das richtig so ? 
- bzw. muss das überhaubt ?
Beim 2010 FRX Ltd. ist der selbe Steuersatz verbaut, wie beim FRX also Pig, jedoch hat die F40 ja 1.8 G.Schaft !?
geht das auch ohne das ich den Steuersatz extra wechsle ? 
Wenn ja wie womit etc. 
THX vorab für Antwort 
MfG 
*
*


----------



## Timebandit (10. April 2012)

*Frage an alle Torque Trailflow und Alpinist Besitzer!
*
Bin gerade in der Entscheidungsphase zwischen Trailflow und Alpinist. Komme aber zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis. Würde mich über sinnvolle Argumente pro und contra sehr freuen.

Mein Einsatzgebiet sind  vornehmlich abfahrtsorientierte Touren  und gelegentliche Bikeparkeinsätze. Bin nicht der ultimative Downhiller. Eher der gemütliche Freireiter. 

Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten im Vorfeld.

Greetz,...


----------



## Mithras (10. April 2012)

Das Problem kenne ich 

Habe ein Trailflow, bei mir hat der Geldbeutel die Entscheidung herbeigeführt obwohl mir das Alpinist Einsatzbereich/Ausstattungs-technisch mehr zugesagt hätte.
Habe es da ich es günstig bekomen habe einfach ein bisschen nach meinem Geschmack und in Richtung Alpinist umgebaut. Zwar nicht so einem hochwertigen LRS wie beim alpinist, dafür hab ich nun zwei LRS 
Der Rahmen ist der Gleiche, das Fahrwerk vom Trailflow ist dank fehlender Talas-Funktion etwas potenter und bietet ne super Basis um sich sein Wunschbike zurecht zu schrauben.


- Gewichtstechnisch klar das Alpinist
- Wenn du sehr tourenlastig mit vielen HM fährtst, auch mal Alpen etc.. dann das Alpinist
- Wenn du viele km im Jahr fährst uns keine Lust auf zusätzlich noch gesteigerte Wartungskosten hast, dann auch das Alpinist
- Wenn du ein Top Touren-Freerider mit gelegentlichen Bikeparkbesuchen möchtest dann das Alpinist.

- Das Trailflow würd ich dir ans Herz legen wenn z.B. auch drüber nachgedacht hast zwei Laufradsätze zu haben, einen leichteren für Touren+leichtere Kassette, einen der im Park auch mal rangenommen werden kann
- Trailflow wenn die Federperformance wichtiger ist als Absenkfunktion
- Trailflow wenn du auf Innovationen stehst und Gewicht nicht das oberste Kaufkriterium ist sprich scharf auf die HS bist.
- Trailflow wenn du deiner Freundin nicht verraten kannst, wie viel das Alpinist gekostet hat


----------



## Timebandit (10. April 2012)

Dank Dir für Deine prompte Antwort!

Zweiter LRS ungern. Nachdem was ich über die Crossmax SX gelesen und gehört habe sollten die meine fahrerischen Fähigkeiten und mein Gewicht von 75kg locker aushalten. Ich denke auch im Park. Oder täusche ich mich da??

Das Gewicht ist natürlich schon entscheident. Da ich die letzten 7 Jahre mit meine 17,5kg Bullit unterwegs war (und darauf echt keinen Bock mehr habe!!) lockt das Alpinist sehr.

Du sprichst die Performanceunterschiede der 36 Talas im Gegensatz zur 36 Float an. Könntest Du da etwas detaillierter werden?? Sind doch beides Luftgefderte Gabeln. Die eine mit Absenkung und dafür 180mm, die andere ohne und mit getravelten 170mm. Ich dachte die gehen beide von der Performance her gleich??!!

Wartungskosten brauch ich auch nicht mehr als notwendig. Ich schraube schon seit Jahren fast alles selbst am Rad. Die HS hat mich zudem von der Geräuschentwicklung her ein wenig irritiert. Ich glaube das kann nerven.

Und übrigens, meine Frau hat sich bereits für das Alpinist entschieden.

Hier gehts nur noch um meinereiner.

Greetz,..


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2012)

Zur Gabel: die 36 Float kommt von der Performance eher an eine Stahfeder ran als eine Talas, welche durch mehr Innenleben schlechteres Ansprechverhalten hat und auch nicht so schön linear ist. Zudem taucht die Talas gerne etwas mehr ab (z.B an Stufen). 
Aber wenn du recht neu in dieser Kategorie unterwegs bist, denke ich, dass das Gemecker auf sehr sehr hohem Niveau ist. Es sollte deine Entscheidung nicht beeinflussen. Zumal die neuen Dichtungen das Losbrechmoment eh noch stark verringert haben. 

Grüße

btw: ich würde das Alpinist nehmen. Schöner, leichter, edler. Und wenn du richtig moshen willst, sind eh beide Bikes falsch. Dann brauchst du nen dicken Freerider/Downhiller, der dir mehr Reserven (Federungsperformance, Federweg, Stabilität) bietet.


----------



## stonehill (11. April 2012)

Hat grad jemand das Sattelklemmenmaß für ein Torque 2011/2012? Ich find irgendwie nix und kann leider nicht nachgucken.

34,9 ???


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. April 2012)

Ja passt

_Tapatalk_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (11. April 2012)

Mercí!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. April 2012)

@ Timebandit,

habe mir auch das alpinist geholt aber ausm outlet, finde somit hat der preis sehr gut gepasst! Die Talas gabel ist ohne Kashima der urre müll in bezug auf das ansprechen, der hinterbau ist super sensibel die talas dagegen einfach nur müll und die absenkung ist mir auch flöten gegangen. Andererseits ist die RC2 kartusche echt der hammer, bin eigentlich bis jetzt mit meinem alpinisten nur bikepark gefahren  

zu den crossmax bei 75 kg glaub ich ist es egal, das einzige was ich gestern feststellen musste war, dass man so einfach auf tour nicht mal nen platten reparieren kann, da der reifen so extrem fest auf der felge sitzt das du mit einem normalen reifenheber nicht durchkommst..... das ist echt einfach nur dof

alles in allem hab ich mir das alpinist aus zwei gründen geholt --> Gewicht und Talas. Da ich auch ab und zu doch mal mit den kumpeln touren fahre ist das alpinist für mich das optimale bike aus zwei welten! Und wenn mal wieder die talas funktionieren würde dann ginge es bergauf auch wieder spitze


----------



## Antilles (11. April 2012)

lasst die gabeln mal mit einem dünneren öl servicen und die neuen skf dichtungen reinmachen. dann sprechen die auch anders an:-D


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2012)

Welche skf Dichtungen??
Hab da wohl was nicht mit bekommen..:
Und ich hab für die talas jetzt eher dickeres Öl genommen. Hatte das Gefühl dass es damit a feiner wurde....


----------



## Timebandit (11. April 2012)

Die Kiste ist bestellt. Habe jetzt so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen über die Gabel von sehr gut bis hin zu sehr schlecht gehört. So schlecht kann das Dingen nicht sein.

Nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. April 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> lasst die gabeln mal mit einem dünneren öl servicen und die neuen skf dichtungen reinmachen. dann sprechen die auch anders an:-D



ja na dünneres öl hab ich sofort reingegeben nachdem ich das bike gekauft hatte, es war ja wirklich kein tropfen drinnen 

das mit den SKF dichtugen scheint zu stimmen, dass diese eben um einiges besser gehen, sind die 2012 dichtungen von fox. na ich werde die dann tauschen sobald ich die talas einheit repariere

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (11. April 2012)

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe beim DHX Setup für 90 bis 95 kg Gehacktes 

Druck Hauptkammer, Druck Ausgleichsbehälter und Klicks Zugstufe!!! 

Wäre sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

Das mit den SKF Dichtungen werd ich mir beim nächsten Ölwechsel auch mal gönnen... 

Vorher muss die Kefü wieder gefixt werden ..  .. bin nirgends hängen geblieben .. Kette hatte sich trotz Kefü und guter Spannung bei nem Manual komplett verhakt.. dabei scheint die Aufhängung nen Treffer bekommen zu haben .. heut hat se sich zumindest auf einer Seite komplett verabschiedet ... naja Bionicon mal anschreiben, obs das Teil einzeln gibt....


----------



## stonehill (11. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das mit den SKF Dichtungen werd ich mir beim nächsten Ölwechsel auch mal gönnen...
> 
> Vorher muss die Kefü wieder gefixt werden ..  .. bin nirgends hängen geblieben .. Kette hatte sich trotz Kefü und guter Spannung bei nem Manual komplett verhakt.. dabei scheint die Aufhängung nen Treffer bekommen zu haben .. heut hat se sich zumindest auf einer Seite komplett verabschiedet ... naja Bionicon mal anschreiben, obs das Teil einzeln gibt....


Tut's da nicht auch Kabelbinder?


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

das sollte auch gehen, obs raus rutscht weil nicht mehr fixiert wird sich zeigen  .. oder ich mach die Kabelbinder auf die Innenseite ... *hmmm*

obwohl, wenn ichs direkt mit Kabelbinder fest mache, fehlt denk ich der nötige Abstand zur Kettenstrebe das das Teil schaltbar bleibt ... mal ausprobieren ..


----------



## Antilles (11. April 2012)

doch aber ich wÃ¼rd sagen die halterung fÃ¼r den kabelbinder hat sich verabschiedet
hab so n ding ausm gartenschlauch fÃ¼r das rad meines bruders gebaut... hÃ¤lt bisher gut, 40â¬ warn mir zuviel... mal auf ne drehbank warten dann bau ich mir auch so ein schickes teil, aus kunststoff ne hÃ¼lste und die alu teile aus alublech mim dremel:-D


----------



## stonehill (11. April 2012)

Ja, aber in der Mitte is doch auch ne Art Lasche wo man den KB durchziehen könnte.


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

stimmt, aber das Teil hat quasi ein Gelenk.. das dann erheblich weniger leicht gehen würde ... 
Hab bionicon mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was die sagen ..


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2012)

Bionicon... einfaches Prinzip, kompliziert und anfällig umgesetzt. Die Gartenschlauchvariante funktionierte damals an meinem AM einfach perfekt!


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bitte nochmals um Hilfe beim DHX Setup für 90 bis 95 kg Gehacktes
> 
> Druck Hauptkammer, Druck Ausgleichsbehälter und Klicks Zugstufe!!!
> 
> Wäre sehr dankbar!!!



Glücklicherweise nur mit Klamotten und Trinkrucksack 90 kg . Aber vielleicht hilft es dir weiter, obwohl ich das Dämpfersetup nicht so schwierig empfinde wie das der Gabel.

Hauptkammer 155 psi 
Nebenkammer 150 psi
Zugstufe 5 Klicks zu
SAG ca. 30-35% 

Der Hinterbau arbeitet auf dem Trail perfekt - schön softig, kein zu starkes Wippen, schluckt richtig fette Wurzeltepiche... gibt ein sicheres Gefühl ab. Nutze da gut 80% des Hubs
Sprünge bis  ca. 1 m gehen auch noch gut ohne Durchschläge, habe aber den Druck auf jetzt 150 psi erhöht. Für größere Sachen und Park müsste aber sicherlich noch mehr rein.
Mit welchen Einstellungen fährst du die Gabel?


----------



## Skywalker7 (11. April 2012)

Hallo, ich brauche mal einen Rat; habe mir letztes Jahr im Juli ein  Torque Trailflow gekauft. Mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin nurdas ich  seid neustem Probleme mit der verbauten Hammerschmidtkurbel habe. Ich  fahre das bike jetzt seid ca. 5 Monaten und das auch bis auf wenige  Ausnahmen nur am Wochenende. Also da kommt jetzt nicht wirklich was  zusammen. Wie dem auch sei, dieses Jahr bin ich 2 mal gefahren. Als ich  durch einen mini Bach fuhr kreischt die Kurbel im Overdrive plötzlich so  krass das ich dachte sie fällt mir aus einander. Im normalen Gang  nichts.
Hab ich zuhause Canyon angerufen, das Problem beschrieben und gefragt  was ich machen sollte. Laut Canyon sollte das so nach einer so kurzen  Benutzzeit auf keinen Fall sein (was ich genauso sehe) und ich solle Sie  einschicken damit man danach schauen könnte.
Da hab ich die Kurbel ausgebaut und als Garantiefall zu Canyon geschickt.
Nach ein Paar Wochen ruft mich ein Mitarbeiter an und teilt mir mit das  wohl Truvativ die Kurbel warten würde und mich der Spaß 110 Euro kostet  ????? 
Dann hab ich nochmal meinen Standpunkt erklärt und gesagt das ich da so  nicht mit einverstanden bin und es ja eine Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren  gibt! Da teilte man mir mit das man ja die Wartungsintervalle von (kein  Scherz) 25 Betriebsstunden einhalten müsste. Also Schrauben mal nach  ziehen und nach fetten hab ich gemacht.
Und Laut Canyon ist das ganz normaler Verschleiß und ich müsse die 110 Euro bezahlen.
Das kann doch wohl nicht sein oder???!!!
Bei einer So teuren Kurbel und einem 180mm Rad
Und was bitte an einem MTB ist den kein Verschleißteil???
Ich bin in jedem Fall mehr als Unzufrieden mit dem Service und der Handhabung von Kundenproblemen. Und weiß noch nicht was ich machen soll??!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (11. April 2012)

Skywalker7 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche mal einen Rat; habe mir letztes Jahr im Juli ein  Torque Trailflow gekauft. Mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin nurdas ich  seid neustem Probleme mit der verbauten Hammerschmidtkurbel habe. Ich  fahre das bike jetzt seid ca. 5 Monaten und das auch bis auf wenige  Ausnahmen nur am Wochenende. Also da kommt jetzt nicht wirklich was  zusammen. Wie dem auch sei, dieses Jahr bin ich 2 mal gefahren. Als ich  durch einen mini Bach fuhr kreischt die Kurbel im Overdrive plötzlich so  krass das ich dachte sie fällt mir aus einander. Im normalen Gang  nichts.
> Hab ich zuhause Canyon angerufen, das Problem beschrieben und gefragt  was ich machen sollte. Laut Canyon sollte das so nach einer so kurzen  Benutzzeit auf keinen Fall sein (was ich genauso sehe) und ich solle Sie  einschicken damit man danach schauen könnte.
> Da hab ich die Kurbel ausgebaut und als Garantiefall zu Canyon geschickt.
> Nach ein Paar Wochen ruft mich ein Mitarbeiter an und teilt mir mit das  wohl Truvativ die Kurbel warten würde und mich der Spaß 110 Euro kostet  ?????
> ...




Schwierige Sache....Wenn du die Durchsichten bei einem Auto nicht einhälst, wird es mit der Garantie auch schwer. Andererseits darf dir der Motor trotzdem nicht nach 50.000 km um die Ohren fliegen. (Das mit den 25 Betriebsstd. laut Handbuch stimmt übrigens)...Etwas anderes schreibe ich dir gleich noch per PN (Canyon & Rechtliches etc)


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. April 2012)

Skywalker7 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche mal einen Rat;
> 
> seit neustem Probleme mit der verbauten Hammerschmidtkurbel
> 
> ...



Den HS-Service kannst auch relativ leicht selbst machen. Gibt's Anleitungen im www.
Die einfache Lösung: 2-Fach-Kurbel mit Bash+Umwerfer+Kettenführung. zB die FC-M665 und als KeFü das Canyon-Teil oder die von Bionicon. 
Spart vermutlich sogar noch bisschen Gewicht und funktioniert lange ohne Service.


----------



## Skywalker7 (11. April 2012)

Was soll den der nach 25 Stunden service beinhalten außer Schrauben nachziehen und mal etwas nachfetten??? ich kann das Ding doch nicht jedesmal zu Canyon schicken und 110 Euro bezahlen?! dann schollen die direkt schreiben das sie MTB ungeeignete Kurbeln verbauen ...


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Den HS-Service kannst auch relativ leicht selbst machen. Gibt's Anleitungen im www.
> Die einfache Lösung: 2-Fach-Kurbel mit Bash+Umwerfer+Kettenführung. zB die FC-M665 und als KeFü das Canyon-Teil oder die von Bionicon.
> Spart vermutlich sogar noch bisschen Gewicht und funktioniert lange ohne Service.




Das waren auch welche meiner Beweggründe gegen die HS, Umbau spart sogar um die 600g .. hab mein Trailflow auf 2-fach umgeaut, Kosten durch den Verkauf der recht neuwertigen HS entstanden nicht, nur die Bionicon hat gerade einen Durchhänger ..


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

Skywalker7 schrieb:


> Was soll den der nach 25 Stunden service beinhalten außer Schrauben nachziehen und mal etwas nachfetten??? ich kann das Ding doch nicht jedesmal zu Canyon schicken und 110 Euro bezahlen?! dann schollen die direkt schreiben das sie MTB ungeeignete Kurbeln verbauen ...



Alles fetten kannst Du eh nicht.

Kannst die Kurbel zwar öffnen, die sperrklinken fetten aber nicht die Teile  im Planetengetriebe zumindest nicht ohne teurees Spezialwerkzeug oder gute Kenntnisse im Metallverarbeiten







Aber wenn es nur im Overdrive fiese Geräusche gab, klingt es als wäre da was im Planetengetriebe gewesen ..


----------



## Skywalker7 (11. April 2012)

ne!!! eben drum frage ich mich, ob es denn sein kann, das das alles (Planetengetriebe) nach 25 Stunden Benutzung nachgefetten werden muß. Dann wäre die Kurbel nicht nur viel zu teuer sondern auch total ungeeignet an einem MTB (wenn dem so ist)   ( ist meine Meinung)


----------



## Skywalker7 (11. April 2012)

So sah meine Kurbel auch aus und da habe ich sie auch schon nachgefettet. Alles Tip Top aber daran lag es nicht. Aber mehr kann man doch nicht machen.


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

Naja ich hatte meine max 10h in Betrieb ...  danach flog Sie raus  wüsste auch nicht, dass man selber noch mehr machen kann .. außer säubern und Sperrklinken fetten


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2012)

Oh, Schreck! Habe grad in meiner Trainingsverwaltung gesehen, dass ich in den letzten 3 Mon mit meiner HS schon 75 Std unterwegs war. Das wären ja 12 Service-Einheiten pro Jahr... was für ein Schwachsinn! Läuft auch so.

Ich denke du hast mit deiner einfach Pech gehabt. Das kann bekanntlich mit allem passieren. Es sollte sich doch aber sicherlich eine Lösung mit Canyon finden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (11. April 2012)

Skywalker7 schrieb:


> ne!!! eben drum frage ich mich, ob es denn sein kann, das das alles (Planetengetriebe) nach 25 Stunden Benutzung nachgefetten werden muß. Dann wäre die Kurbel nicht nur viel zu teuer sondern auch total ungeeignet an einem MTB (wenn dem so ist)   ( ist meine Meinung)



...die Hammerschmidt an sich ist ne gute Kurbel, wenn auch etwas schwer und wer sich nicht den Finger in der Nase abbricht beim Schrauben kann auch ne kleine oder große Wartung an der Kurbel durchführen.
Ohne die Kurbel zu zerlegen ist eine genaue Bestimmung der Ursache schwer.
Ich habe mir übrigens eine gebrauchte Kurbel geholt und diese nach ungefähr einem Jahr das erste mal komplett zerlegt und die Kurbel sah von innen fast wie neu aus und ich bin auch durch Bäche, Hochwasser und recht viel Schlamm gefahren.
Meiner Meinung nach geht da so schnell nix dran kaput!

Normalerweise würde ich sagen man muß über entstehende Kosten vorher informiert werden, wenn die dir sagen du sollst die Kurbel einschicken und nix davon sagen das dass Geld kostet würde ich da auch erst mal nix bezahlen.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Alles fetten kannst Du eh nicht.
> 
> Kannst die Kurbel zwar öffnen, die sperrklinken fetten aber nicht die Teile  im Planetengetriebe zumindest nicht ohne teurees *Spezialwerkzeug* oder gute Kenntnisse im Metallverarbeiten



Da gibts auch einfache Eigenbaulösungen aus Holz mit Nägeln oder einfach vorsichtig mit einem Durchschlag...


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2012)

Hatte mir das schon mal angeschaut. Ist relativ einfach und sollte an einem regnerischen Nachmittag erledigt sein. 
Werkzeug gibt es für 30 oder selber bauen, Dichtungssatz für 13 und dann noch etwas Fett.

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiJr4giDIKo%22][size=3]Video%20Hammerschmidt%20Getriebekurbel%20zerlegen%20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiJr4giDIKo"][size="]Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel zerlegen      - YouTube[/nomedia][/SIZ*


----------



## rick1 (11. April 2012)

Also ich hab meine Trailflow nach seit 2 Wochen. Am Anfang war ich von der Hammerschmidt nicht überzeugt. Als ich heute aber am Borsberg mal in artegrechtes Gelände gefahren bin hat sich das geändert. Ich mein den Berg hochstrampeln vor der Abfahrt stehen bleiben und direkt in den hohen Gang für die Abfahrt schalten ohne erst nochmal ne runde im Kreis zu drehen oder das Bike hochzuheben ist doch echt praktisch. Auch die Bodenfreiheit wenns mal übern Baumstamm geht ist nicht zu verachten.

Das mit den 600g kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen es sei denn man lässt den Bashguard weg, was für mich ne Zweckentfremdung des Bikes darstellen würde. Und die Bioncon überzeugt mich als dauerhafte Lösung für ein 3000 Euro Bike auch nicht wirklich.

Neben der Wartungsintensivität ist mir heute eine großes problem (würde es eine Fehlkonstruktion seitens Canyon nennen) aufgefallen.
Durch den Shortcage und die Hammerschmidt ist die kette unten ungewöhnlich dicht an der Kettenstrebe. Dadurch schlägt die Kette besonders stark von unten gegen die kettenstrebe. Da hilft natürlich der von Canyon vorinstallierte Kettenschutz garnich (hab mich heute übelst erschrocken als ich das Bike aufn Kopf gestellt hab, sah zum heulen aus). Wenn jemand da einen Tipp hat (das Spiel zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe, besonders im vorderen Teil wo die Kettenstrebe verschweißt ist bzw dann abknickt, scheint mir doch zu klein für einen alten Mantel) wär ich sehr dankbar für einen Tipp (hatte wegen Lenkerband überlegt aber welches und wie viel?).

Sry für die miserable rechtschreibung usw aber mir gehts nich gutmusste also schnell gehen.

Grüße Rick


----------



## vopsi (12. April 2012)

ein stramm gewickelter Schlauch (einfach,also aufgeschnitten) machts auch. mit 2.5er minions passt es bei mir.


----------



## rick1 (12. April 2012)

danke für den tipp genau so werd ichs machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker7 (12. April 2012)

((Normalerweise würde ich sagen man muß über entstehende Kosten vorher  informiert werden, wenn die dir sagen du sollst die Kurbel einschicken  und nix davon sagen das dass Geld kostet würde ich da auch erst mal nix  bezahlen.))

Das haben Sie ja auch gemacht! da kann ich nichts sagen.
Aber ich finde es trotzdem komisch das mir erst jemand sagt: da dürfte na so kurzer Zeit noch nichts dran sein und schicken sie sie zurück und dann wie selbstverständlich mir mitzuteilen das der Spaß jetzt 110 Euro kosten soll.
Da sollten die doch auf ihrer Homepage schreiben das, wenn etwas ist sie sich danach immer mit Verschleiß rausreden und des eigentlich so etwas wie Gewährleistung nur auf dem Papaier gibt .


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2012)

Gewährleistung 6 Monate - da muss Canyon dir doch beweisen, dass das Ding nicht defekt ist. 
Anwalt einschalten, Schreiben aufsetzen. 
Ohne massive Androhungen geht bei denen im Zweifel nach meiner Erfahrung garnichts, dann geht es aber. 
Canyon halt.


----------



## _mike_ (12. April 2012)

Eine robuste, elegante Lösung für alle Stellen wo die Kette anschlägt ist selbstklebendes Klettband.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. April 2012)

undetaker schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich sagen man muß über entstehende Kosten vorher informiert werden, wenn die dir sagen du sollst die Kurbel einschicken und nix davon sagen das dass Geld kostet würde ich da auch erst mal nix bezahlen.



Dem stimme ich zu!!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anwalt einschalten, Schreiben aufsetzen.



Leider kostet das meist 150,00  Selbstbeteiligung. Dann sind wohl 110,00  günstiger! Andererseits frage ich mich wie's aussieht, wenn nach ein paar Wochen / Monaten wieder was defekt ist. Bevor ich 'nen Anwalt einschalte, würde ich zunächst selbst ein Schreiben aufsetzten, den Fall schildern und um Stellungnahme bitten. Bleibt auch dieser Versuch ohne Erfolg, so kann man immernoch über 150,00  oder 110,00  grübeln.

Hab mir jetzt mal das hier besorgt!





Ich denke öffnen, reinigen, fetten und wieder schließen kann jeder der nicht zwei linke Hände hat. 



Skywalker7 schrieb:


> Als ich  durch einen mini Bach fuhr kreischt die Kurbel im Overdrive plötzlich so  krass das ich dachte sie fällt mir aus einander.



Hört sich für mich ganz klar nach einem Defekt an! Truvativ müsste das Teil doch 4free reparieren!!! Die wollen doch nicht das ihre Kurbel als minderwertig gilt. Ist doch noch nicht wirklich lange in Gebrauch! Wenn alles so war wie du's geschildert hast kann ich das auch nicht so ganz verstehen!! 

*Ich drück dir die Daumen das Truvativ die Kosten übernimmt. Weil ich glaube die entscheiden letztlich ob's ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht und nicht Canyon!*


----------



## stromb6 (12. April 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das teil mit der Canyon Rechnung direkt an Turvativ einschicken. Schreib dazu wie lange du gefahren bist und ich bin mir sicher die verlangen keine 110,- euro für die Rep.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. April 2012)

Will nicht zu weit in die Rechtsschiene abdriften aber das ist ja eh schon ein allgemeiner Laberfred 
Man muss bei einfachen GewÃ¤hrleistungsfÃ¤llen nicht zum Anwalt gehen; erst recht nicht, wenn sich der Fehler in den ersten 6 Monaten zeigt, die Sache unkompliziert ist und Canyon nur nicht zu Potte kommt.
1. Frist zur NacherfÃ¼llung per Mail. (NacherfÃ¼llung=neues Teil oder Reparatur nach Wahl des Kunden; nur bei unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigen Kosten der einen Art kann Canyon die andere bestimmen - muss aber was dazu vorbringen, die Aussage "muss eingeschickt werden, weil das der Hersteller so verlangt" reicht dazu nicht. Deshalb hÃ¤tte ich, wenn das Theater mit der Kundenhotline so losgeht, gleich eine neue Hammerschmidt verlangt) 
2. Nach Fristablauf hat man Anspruch auf Schadensersatz (Geld). Am einfachsten ist dieser zu beziffern, wenn man sich das Teil beim ortlichen HÃ¤ndler raparieren lÃ¤sst oder ein neues kauft. Der Fairness halber, kann man dieses Vorhaben Canyon noch mal mitteilen, bevor man es dann macht. Wird erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã aber nichts bringen. 
3. Geld eintreiben:  http://www.mahngerichte.de/verfahren/antragstellung/index.htm
Dort den Vordruck fÃ¼r einen Mahnbescheid ausfÃ¼llen, ausdrucken und ans Mahngericht abschicken. Kriegt jeder, der lesen kann, hin und kostet ab 23â¬+Porto, die man aber auf die Forderung draufschlÃ¤gt. 
4. Man bekommt nach ein paar Tagen einen Anruf von einem interessieren Canyon Mitarbeiter, der einem erklÃ¤rt, dass das so nicht ginge aber aus Kulanz und um weitere Kosten zu sparen wird die gesamte Forderung natÃ¼rlich beglichen.
5. Risiko: (ganz ohne geht's natÃ¼rlich auch nicht)
a) Man muss sich sicher sein, dass es ein Mangel (Â§ 434 BGB) ist und kein normaler VerschleiÃ oder Eigenverschulden. 
b) Canyon kann dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen. Wenn man dann nichts weiter unternimmt, bleibt man auf den 23 â¬ sitzen. Man sollte also gleich die automatische Verweisung an das zustÃ¤ndige Gericht in Koblenz im Mahnbescheidsantrag ankreuzen. Das wÃ¼rde im Fortgang zu einer Klageerhebung (Gerichtskostenvorschuss und Kostenrisiko!) fÃ¼hren, wo man eventuell einmal nach Koblenz reisen darf.  DafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnte man dann doch einen Anwalt konsultieren, wenn man es nicht allein hinkriegt, dem Gericht zu schreiben, was passiert ist (Rad gekauft, Mangel, Frist zur NacherfÃ¼llung gesetzt, Frist abgelaufen, Schadensersatz).

Die Leute bei Canyon sind aber nicht blÃ¶d. Wenn versucht wurde einen Kunden bei einem Mangel abzuwimmeln oder auf irgenwelche "Einschickgeschichten" zu verweisen, die so im GewÃ¤hrleistungsrecht nicht vorgesehen sind, wissen sie selbst, dass sie vor Gericht unterliegen werden und dann noch mehr bezahlen mÃ¼ssten. 

6. Falls man innerhaln von 2 Wochen nichts von Canyon hÃ¶ren sollte, Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen und den Gerichtsvollzieher ein paar Gabeln abholen lassen. ;-) ErklÃ¤rung steht dann auf der Mahngerichtsseite. 

Vielleicht verbessert Canyon ja doch noch seinen Service bei mangelhaften *Fremdteilen*. Man freut sich schlieÃlich weniger Ã¼ber eine sofortige, freundliche Mail, dass ein Teil zum Hersteller geschickt werden muss und man es erst in ein paar Wochen wieder sehen wird. Toller wÃ¤re eine unkomplizierte, zeitnahe ProblemlÃ¶sung ohne viel Blabla, was alles nicht ginge. MÃ¼ssen sie sich eben ein paar Ersatzteile hinlegen, wenn es nicht anders geht. 

Bei *eigenen* Teilen geht es ja auch. Bei 3 Rahmendefekten (2xGewÃ¤hrleistung, 1x selbstverschuldet) waren die Canyon-Mitarbeiter bei mir sehr bemÃ¼ht und ich habe sofort Ersatz bekommen.

Bitte keine Diskussion darÃ¼ber anfangen. Erst recht nicht von Nicht-Juristen, die irgendwas im Internet gelesen haben ;-) Ich will nur eine weitere MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r diejenigen aufzeigen, die mit dem Service unzufrieden sind aber nicht tief in den Geldbeuten greifen wollen um beim Anwalt in Vorkasse zu gehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2012)

Na da werde ich mich vertrauensvoll dann an dich wenden, wenn die bei mir rumzicken. 

Ich muss leider nun mit LV301 an den Gardasee, mein Torque aus 2008 ist nun an der Jahnallee "just-riding-along" zerbrochen  ...siehe meine Fotos.
Ist ja auch blöd, damit ne Tour zu fahren. La Palma mit Sattel unten hats klaglos überstanden.


----------



## christophersch (12. April 2012)

Man könnte auch im Vorhinein auf die Hammerschrott verzichten, dann umgeht man den ganzen Ärger und spart zusätzlich viele Hundert Gramm. 

Aber es soll ja auch Befürworter geben. Und denen möchte natürlich nicht den Spaß verderben...

Also immer schön Fahrradfahren. Grüße

Christopher


----------



## xander_v (12. April 2012)

mit solchen beiträgen ist dem besitzer bestimmt nicht geholfen.

@skywalker
probier dochmal direkt bei sram in schweinfurt anzurufen.
habe hier schonmal von wem mit nem kurbelproblem gelesen der von der normalen hotline abgewimmelt wurde und in schweinfurt einmal mit dem techniker telefonierte und alles war gut.


----------



## Mantaray79 (12. April 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Trailflow nach seit 2 Wochen. Am Anfang war ich von der Hammerschmidt nicht überzeugt. Als ich heute aber am Borsberg mal in artegrechtes Gelände gefahren bin hat sich das geändert. Ich mein den Berg hochstrampeln vor der Abfahrt stehen bleiben und direkt in den hohen Gang für die Abfahrt schalten ohne erst nochmal ne runde im Kreis zu drehen oder das Bike hochzuheben ist doch echt praktisch. Auch die Bodenfreiheit wenns mal übern Baumstamm geht ist nicht zu verachten.
> 
> Das mit den 600g kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen es sei denn man lässt den Bashguard weg, was für mich ne Zweckentfremdung des Bikes darstellen würde. Und die Bioncon überzeugt mich als dauerhafte Lösung für ein 3000 Euro Bike auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...



Hatte bei der Hammerschmidt an meinem Dropzone auch das Problem mit der schlagenden Kette gegen die Kettenstrebe. Die sah dann auch nach ein par Bikepark Einsätzen ziemlich rampuniert aus. War auch Mega laut und hat ziemlich genervt. Hab nicht lang gefackelt und ne Einfach-Kurbel (36er Kb) mit Kefü drangeschraubt. Fazit: keine schwingende Kette, ca.600g weniger und komme trotzdem hoch wo ich mit dem Rad rauf will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker7 (13. April 2012)

Ich werde das mit SRAM mal versuchen und dann noch mal mit Canyon sprechen. 
dann melde ich mich noch einmal hier  besten Dank


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na da werde ich mich vertrauensvoll dann an dich wenden, wenn die bei mir rumzicken.
> 
> Ich muss leider nun mit LV301 an den Gardasee, mein Torque aus 2008 ist nun an der Jahnallee "just-riding-along" zerbrochen  ...siehe meine Fotos.
> Ist ja auch blöd, damit ne Tour zu fahren. La Palma mit Sattel unten hats klaglos überstanden.



Gab's 2008 auch schon 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen? Wenn ja, dann mach schnell. Hatte bei meinem letzten Rahmenbruch 3 Tage nach dem Anruf das Paket da. Könnte noch klappen bis Freitag


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gab's 2008 auch schon 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen? Wenn ja, dann mach schnell. Hatte bei meinem letzten Rahmenbruch 3 Tage nach dem Anruf das Paket da. Könnte noch klappen bis Freitag



Nene..das wird erstmal anhand Fotos geprüft, ob ich überhaupt einen Rückholschein bekomme.
Und am Telefon wollten die mich eh schon wieder abwimmeln von wegen Stütze zu weit draussen keine Chance blablabla.
Ich sehe das aber optimistisch.

Garantie 6 Jahre ab 2008, vorher leider nur 5. Allerdings werde ich mit 99%iger Sicherheit keinen XL Rahmen bekommen, da es die nicht mehr gibt. Auf dem andern kann ich nicht fahren, ausserdem gäbe es den dann OHNE Dämpfer/Sattelklemme/Steuersatz uswusf (AGB).

Ich war ja eh am überlegen das 301 zu nehmen - das schmerzt halt ein wenig bei den Monstertreppenstufen (268) und auf dem 601, aber sonst hat es eigentlich nur Vorteile. Drops mach ich eh nicht (Marmitte Gigante).


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Trailflow...
> ... schlägt die Kette besonders stark von unten gegen die kettenstrebe. Da hilft natürlich der von Canyon vorinstallierte Kettenschutz garnich



Habe mir das auch grad mal angeschaut. Die Strebe sah im Licht der 900 Lumen Lampe aus wie eine Metallfeile. Üüüüüübelst!  Ist jetzt mehr raw als stealth.
Morgen kommt dann der Canyon Schutz runter und wieder ein ordentlicher Schlauch dran.


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2012)

Das war bei den 2011er noch besser gelöst mit nem einfachen Neoprenschutz ..


----------



## vopsi (13. April 2012)

hilft der aber auch nicht wirklich gegen die hochschlagende Kette.


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2012)

das nicht, da hilft evtl. Kette kürzen, aber der schützt zumindest das Unterrohr


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2012)

Ich hab ne C.Guide so ziemlich mittig auf der Strebe!! Bis jetzt hilfts!


----------



## rick1 (14. April 2012)

ich hab jetzt nen schlauch drum mit kabelbinder, werde aber die kabelbinder gegen schwarzes tape ersetzen weil die kette die kabelbinder mit der zeit (gerade im vordern besonders gefährdeten teil) abschlägt 

außerdem steht das dann nich so ab (kabelbinder machen sich bei kanten nicht so gut)

dadurch kann man auch noch das spiel zum reifen vergrößern was die ganze sache wiederrum langlebiger macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (15. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,
kann mir jemand sagen welche Lagergrößen ich brauche um den Hinterbau meines New Torque Rahmens neu zu lagern? Ist ein Alpinist von 2010.
Ich habe die Suchfunktion bereits benutzt, konnte aber nichts finden.
Ich meine es hätte mal irgenwann jemand gepostet welche Größen benötigt werden, ich kann das nur leider nicht mehr finden.
Ich würde mich über schnelle Hilfe sehr freuen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## _mike_ (15. April 2012)

Das hab ich mir mal so beim Mitlesen dieses Thread notiert:

 Lager:
  4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ oder 2RS
4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS
2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C

www.kugellagershopberlin.de
www.kugellager-express.de

  Gleitlager Dämpfer
  [FONT="][URL="http://igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?ArtNr=GSI-0809-08&c=DE&l=de"]http://igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_000...9-08&c=DE&l=de[/URL] 
Bestellnummer GSI-0809-08 

 [/FONT]


----------



## Barney_1 (15. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich will mir die Lager auf jeden Fall schon vor der Demontage des Hinterbaus bestellen damit die ganze Aktion möglichst schnell geht.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Nothing85 (15. April 2012)

Ich möchte mein Torque auf dem Dach transportieren hat jemand von euch ein Tipp welcher Fahrradträger dafür am besten geeignet ist???Dachte selber an den ProRide von Thule aber vielleicht gibt es noch bessere Lösungen?

Danke


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. April 2012)

wie sieht es mit heckträger für die anhängerkupplung aus?
ist einfacher zu beladen. habe ich mir erst zugelegt.


----------



## Nothing85 (15. April 2012)

Ne eine AHK kommt erstmal nicht in frage zu viel Aufwand für die paar mal wo ich sie bräuchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (15. April 2012)

Weil ich für die 20mm Achse nix gescheites gefunden habe, hab ich mir selbst was gefräst:











Das passt auf das Thule Vierkant-Profil und hält bombenfest.


----------



## Nothing85 (15. April 2012)

Wenn man so was kann bzw die Möglichkeit hat sowas anzufertigen ist man schon gut dran...aber ich habe weder das Wissen oder Möglichkeit sowas anzufertigen...
Könnte das Rad auch weiterhin im Kofferraum laden bei meinem Volvo V40 war mir das auch egal mit dem Schmutz und evtl zerkratzen der Innenraumausstattung aber hab jetzt nen Octavia rs und da wollte ich das Rad nicht mit rein nehm. Also bleibt nur iwas kaufen.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wenn man so was kann bzw die Möglichkeit hat sowas anzufertigen ist man schon gut dran...aber ich habe weder das Wissen oder Möglichkeit sowas anzufertigen...
> Könnte das Rad auch weiterhin im Kofferraum laden bei meinem Volvo V40 war mir das auch egal mit dem Schmutz und evtl zerkratzen der Innenraumausstattung aber hab jetzt nen Octavia rs und da wollte ich das Rad nicht mit rein nehm. Also bleibt nur iwas kaufen.



Ich habe einen Träger, der wird einfach in die Heckklappe vom Auto eingehangen und festgezurrt, fertig.


----------



## Nothing85 (15. April 2012)

Da hört und liest man immer wieder das man sich den Lack damit kaputt macht und das wollte ich bei meinem neuen Auto vermeiden.


----------



## stromb6 (15. April 2012)

Ich hatte selbst den Thule Freeride in Verwendung. Ab Rahmengröße L passt da aber kein Bike mehr rauf ohne das du ihn umbaust. Am ProRide funktioniert es mit großen Rahmen. Aber kann dir auch nur den Tipp geben kauf dir einen Träger für die Anhängekupplung. Gibt nette Videos was mit Fahrradträgern am Autodach bei Vollbremsungen passiert.


----------



## sirios (15. April 2012)

Wenn man keine Anhängerkupplung hat, dann bringts auch nix sich so nen Träger zu kaufen . Mit ne Träger für die Heckklappe konnte ich mich auch nicht anfreunden, da ich mir da auch Sorgen um den Lack mache, da bin ich recht empfindlich. Also hab ich mir den hier organisiert: http://shop.aubu.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=13205&ref=1415&piwik_campaign=IDEALO

Da ist die Rahmengröße ziemlich egal und das Bike ist sicher verankert !

Gibts auch noch günstiger, einfach mal nach Menabo Bikepro suchen.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Da hört und liest man immer wieder das man sich den Lack damit kaputt macht und das wollte ich bei meinem neuen Auto vermeiden.



Lackschutzfolie


----------



## fanatikz (15. April 2012)

apropos Folie, passt die FRX Unterrohrfolie auch ans Torque FR 2012?


----------



## Rad-ab (16. April 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Weil ich für die 20mm Achse nix gescheites gefunden habe (...)


Für den Innenraum kann ich den hier empfehlen:
http://www.profirad.de/minoura-vergo-excel-fahrradhalterung-p-15430.html
Da gibt es auch Gabelaufnahmen für 15 und 20mm Steckachse.
Wobei die Halter alle gleich sind nur das "Röhrchen" was die Achse aufnimmt hat andere Endkappen.
-> Kann man sich also auch selbst relativ leicht umbauen wenn man will.


----------



## chris3473 (16. April 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Torque auf dem Dach transportieren hat jemand von euch ein Tipp welcher Fahrradträger dafür am besten geeignet ist???Dachte selber an den ProRide von Thule aber vielleicht gibt es noch bessere Lösungen?
> 
> Danke



Also ich benutze seit letztem Jahr den Thule Outride und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Einfache Montage und guter Halt. 

http://www.amazon.de/Thule-561-Fahrradhalter-OutRide-Gabelmontage/dp/B001CODPT6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334546866&sr=8-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2012)

Ich antworte auch mal noch auf ein paar etwas ältere Sachen...



4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Evolver ISX4 im Torque ES.
> Der SAG stimmt, aber sobald ein Anstieg kommt taucht er ziemlich stark ein (sitzende Fahrposition). Mehr Luftdruck beseitigt das zwar, dann stimmt aber wieder der SAG nicht und der Dämpfer ist bergab viel zu straff.
> 
> Liegt das am Dämpfer?
> Oder am Hinterbau des Torques?


Dämpfer: ein Bisschen. Hinterbau: nein. Es liegt mehr am Rahmen, genauergesagt dem Sitzrohr-Winkel (also wirklich dem Winkel des Rohres, nicht dem effektiven Sitzwinkel), dieser ist beim Torque sehr flach, daher sitzt man bei ausgezogener Stütze recht weit hinten, wodurch das Heck etwas einsackt - vor allem in Verbindung mir Luftdämpfern, die ja im mittleren Federwegsbereich recht weich sind. Ich hatte beim ISX-6 bei eher softer Abstimmung, eben so, dass es bergab perfekt passt, biszu ~50% Sag beim Hochfahren - echt sehr unangenehm! Auch Lowspeed-Druckstufe zu knallen (oder alternativ Propedal/Floodgate o. Ä.) hilft da auch kaum. Seit ich den Stahlfederdämpfer (RS Vivid) habe, ist das Problem Geschichte. Ich fahre mit etwa gleich viel Sag, eher etwas mehr, aber das Heck sackt bergauf nicht mehr so ab, fährt sich bergauf wie bergab deutlich besser  Kann es nur empfehlen.




detlefmaier schrieb:


> hi ich hab jetzt auch ein torque alpinist. Ich wollte da die Pedale anbauen und in der Anleitung von denen steht, dass man da eine Unterlegscheibe verwenden soll, wenn die mitgeliefert wurde.


Die Unterlegscheibe muss nur drunter, wenn die Auflagefläche der Pedalachse an der Kurbel nicht rund ist, so z. B. bei Pedalen mit 15mm-Werkzeugaufnahme ohne Kragen zum Gewinde hin. Bei allen anderen kann man sich das getrost sparen. Die Scheibe soll nur ein Einarbeiten der Pedallachse in das Material der Kurbel verhindern, was bei rundem Abschluss nicht passieren kann.




rick1 schrieb:


> Das mit den 600g kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen es sei denn man lässt den Bashguard weg, was für mich ne Zweckentfremdung des Bikes darstellen würde. Und die Bioncon überzeugt mich als dauerhafte Lösung für ein 3000 Euro Bike auch nicht wirklich.


Deiner Vorstellung gegenüber steht die Realität  Also bei der HS FR im Vergleich zu Hone 36/22 mit Race Face Atlas Bash, SLX Umwerfer und Blackspire Stinger beträgt der Gewichtsvorteil ca. 450g. Der Canyon Chainguide ist etwas leichter als der Stinger, und leichtere Kurbeln, Umwerfer und Kettenblätter gibts auch...




rick1 schrieb:


> Durch den Shortcage und die Hammerschmidt ist die kette unten ungewöhnlich dicht an der Kettenstrebe. Dadurch schlägt die Kette besonders stark von unten gegen die kettenstrebe. Da hilft natürlich der von Canyon vorinstallierte Kettenschutz garnich (hab mich heute übelst erschrocken als ich das Bike aufn Kopf gestellt hab, sah zum heulen aus). Wenn jemand da einen Tipp hat (das Spiel zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe, besonders im vorderen Teil wo die Kettenstrebe verschweißt ist bzw dann abknickt, scheint mir doch zu klein für einen alten Mantel) wär ich sehr dankbar für einen Tipp (hatte wegen Lenkerband überlegt aber welches und wie viel?).


Ich kann das Lenkerband nur empfehlen. Habe meins am Torque seit ca. 2.5 Jahren dran und es hält immernoch  Ich nehme immer Kork-Band (gibts auch in schlichtem Schwarz oder farbig, wenn mans will), das dämpft gut und hält lange. Es passt auch einwandfrei an der Engstelle am Yoke vorbei. Auch sehr gut und u. U. unauffälliger ist:


_mike_ schrieb:


> selbstklebendes Klettband.






Mithras schrieb:


> Das war bei den 2011er noch besser gelöst mit nem einfachen Neoprenschutz ..


Nein. Der Neoprenüberzieher ist absoluter Schrott! Dämpft kaum (es klappert trotzdem noch) und das Teil hängt nach kurzer Zeit in Fetzen.


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

Ahh ok, das mit dem Lenkerband  muss ich mir merken, bisher hatt ich das Problem mit schlagender Kette nicht, bis letzten samstag, als ich dank defekter Bionicon ohne KeFü im Park war,ist mir die Kette einige male abgefallen und auch angeschlagen.

Bisher hält der Neoprenüberzug


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Bisher hält der Neoprenüberzug


ich hatte meinen damals nur bei der ersten Ausfahrt noch dran, weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte, vorher noch das Lenkerband zu wickeln... das Geklapper war grauenhaft.  Ist dann direkt runter geflogen und nur als kurzzeitige "Schnellreparatur" der Druckstrebenumwicklung wieder dran gekommen, da das dort verwendete Band leider nicht so stabil war wie das an der Kettenstrebe. In der kurzen Zeit dort hatte die Kette schon ein Loch reingehauen...


----------



## rmfausi (17. April 2012)

Könnte mir jemand sagen wie lange die Sattelstütze im 2012er  in M ist? Vielen Dank im Voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



Happy Biking


----------



## Siggi81 (17. April 2012)

Nabend,

ich suche gerade vergeblich für mein 2011er Torque eine X12 Steckachse mit "Schnellverschluss", damit ich beim Radausbau nicht immer nen Inbus dabei haben muss.
Ich habe bislang nur ein Umrüstset von DT Swiss gefunden. Weiß jemand ob es sowas irgendwo einzeln bzw. von einer anderen gibt?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/23628?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

So was ?

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21290_Schnellspanner-DT-Swiss-RWS-X12.html


----------



## Xah88 (17. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand sagen wie lange die Sattelstütze im 2012er  in M ist? Vielen Dank im Voraus, Gruß rmfausi.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Biking




Ich habe übrigens eine L-Stütze und brauche eine M-Stütze ...Also falls jemand tauschen wöllte -> PN ! ..Ansonsten kürze ich sie wohl...


----------



## xander_v (17. April 2012)

den schnellspanner von dt swiss gibt es öffter mal im bikemarkt sehr günstig


----------



## Siggi81 (17. April 2012)

vielen Dank an Euch beide!

Link und Bikemarktinfo haben mir sehr geholfen.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (17. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens eine L-Stütze und brauche eine M-Stütze ...Also falls jemand tauschen wöllte -> PN ! ..Ansonsten kürze ich sie wohl...



Wie lang ist die L Stütze? Die wird wohl die gleiche sein wie in M.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Xah88 (17. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die L Stütze? Die wird wohl die gleiche sein wie in M.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



400, aber warum kann ich sie dann nicht komplett versenken ?! (habe sie noch von meinem L-Playzone)
Geht das beim M nicht ?


----------



## 4Stroke (17. April 2012)

Welches Maß hat die Sattelklemme beim Torque (ES)?

Kann grad nicht nachmessen


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

34,9mm für 31,6mm Stütze


----------



## der_Wolf (18. April 2012)

Hallo und Guten Tag,

ich habe ein neues Tehema auf gemacht weil ich mir ein neues Bike kaufen möchte!!!

Ein User von hier hat mir dann ein Link rein gestellt vom Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone liebe auf denn ersten blick . So gestern habe ich dann mal bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob die Rahmen Größe L zum mir passt ich bin 196cm und ca.: 100kg schwer die gute Frau am Telefone hatte genauso viel Ahnung wie ich ich sollte bitte die Geometrie Daten angucken und mir das richtige raus suchen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo und auf was ich achten soll vielleicht hat einer von euch das Bike und ist ca.: 196cm Große und kann mir sagen ob die L passen würde.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## fanatikz (18. April 2012)

L passt...
Teste mal das PPS auf der Canyon Homepage unterm Bike auf Rahmengrösse ermitteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (18. April 2012)

@der Wolf
Also, ich fahre noch ein Torque FR von 2008, bin selber 1,87m groß und sitze ziemlich gedrungen auf dem Bike. Es ist bei meiner Größe und voll ausgezogener Sattelstütze sogar gerade noch Touren tauglich. Ich würde dir raten, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, fahre nach Koblenz und setzt dich drauf.


----------



## xander_v (18. April 2012)

haha,
wie geil.
schauen sie sich bitte die geometriedaten an und suchen sie sich das passende raus.

haben die nichtmal mehr die möglichkeit jemanden an wen zu verbinden der ahnung hat, oder was?

sorry damit ist dir zwar nicht geholfen macht aber keinen guten eindruck vor neukunden solche antworten zu geben.


----------



## christophersch (18. April 2012)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe ein neues Tehema auf gemacht weil ich mir ein neues Bike kaufen möchte!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein Freerider und kein Downhill Bike haben möchtest ist das Flashzone in "L" sicherlich sehr gut. Ich selbst bin 187cm (SL 87cm) und komme auch noch ganz gut mit einem Freerider in "M" zurecht. Da ich aber DH fahren möchte habe ich jetzt das Flashzone in "L".

Grüße aus HH


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> schauen sie sich bitte die geometriedaten an und suchen sie sich das passende raus.
> 
> haben die nichtmal mehr die möglichkeit jemanden an wen zu verbinden der ahnung hat, oder was?
> 
> sorry damit ist dir zwar nicht geholfen macht aber keinen guten eindruck vor neukunden solche antworten zu geben.


Ganz ehrlich: wer so denkt, hat das Canyon-Geschäftsprinzip nicht kapiert. Wer Beratung will und braucht, sollte *in seinem eigenen Interesse* nicht bei Canyon sondern in einem lokalen Laden kaufen - meine Meinung. Man sieht ja auch an den abertausend Fragen hier im Forum zu Körpergröße vs. Rahmengröße, dass viele Leute gar nicht wissen, was sie eigentlich wollen. Wer dann meckert, dass eine Direktvertriebsfirma (die immerhin eine ganz taugliche Anwendung zur Findung der richtigen Größe auf der Website bereitstellt) nicht genug Beratung bietet, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## xander_v (18. April 2012)

Da stimme ich nur bedingt zu, sicher können die einem am telefon nur ein bedingtes maß an beratung zukommen lassen.
Aber es sollten am anderen ende der leitung meiner meinung schon leute sitzen die vom fahrrad mehr ahnung haben als zu wissen das es zwei räder hat.
Was ist den so schwer den kunden zu mindest auf das pps zu verweisen?
oder die daten mal eben schnell einzugeben?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Aber es sollten am anderen ende der leitung meiner meinung schon leute sitzen die vom fahrrad mehr ahnung haben als zu wissen das es zwei räder hat.


Ja, in der Hinsicht hast du absolut recht. Für *technische* Infos zu den Bikes und vor allem zu aktuellen Problemen, die es ja immer wieder gab, wäre etwas mehr Fachverstand schon wünschenswert. Dennoch würde das bei einer wirklichen Beratung kaum helfen.




xander_v schrieb:


> Was ist den so schwer den kunden zu mindest auf das pps zu verweisen?


So habe ICH den Verweis auf die Geo-Daten/Eigenrecherche ehrlich gesagt verstanden...!


----------



## Mithras (18. April 2012)

Also zu Technikfragen wurde ich an der Canyon Hotline aber sowas von 1+ beraten .. absolut Top .. und ich arbeite selbst in der "Telefonischen-Beratungs" Branche


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

Kann dir aber auch anders passieren, je nach dem wenn du erwischst... war jedenfalls bei mir damals so. Dem Herren hätte ich deutlich mehr Informationen geben können als er mir  Hatte aber auch mal einen dran, der zufällig sogar genau mein Torque hatte und echt fit war.


----------



## martin! (18. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Frag doch obs nicht in einer kleinen Luftpolstertasche als Brief und nicht als versichertes Paket gesendet werden kann.






martin! schrieb:


> "das geht leider nicht!"
> 
> dödöö
> schraube 4 euro versand 6 euro



soo, die schraube ist da.. 6 euro versand und kam im luftposterumschlag.. 

gehts?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

Ist schei$$e, aber leider "normal"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolace (18. April 2012)

martin! schrieb:


> soo, die schraube ist da.. 6 euro versand und kam im luftposterumschlag..
> 
> gehts?!



um das ganze mal aufzuklären:

Ich habe deshalb auch schonmal bei Canyon nachgehakt und es geht bei der ganzen Sache nur darum, dass Sendungsverfolgung betrieben werden kann, was grundsätzlich erstmal einen Versand ab 5,90 zur Folge hat.
Die Sendungsverfolgung wird aus rechtlichen Gründen betrieben. Ob hier auch ein Verpackungszuschlag kassiert wird ist nicht auszuschließen, da es bei anderen Anbietern deutlich günstigere Versandkosten inkl. Tracking gibt.


----------



## martin! (18. April 2012)

jau.. leider!
mein nächstes bike gibts von einer service orientierteren schmiede 

so schön das torque auch ist.. das drum herum macht mir keinen spass.. so gut ses auch begründen "können". am ende ist ne frechheit, ne ordinäre schraube für 4, die ich kaufen muss weil die andere bombenfest geklebt ist...
ist zwar schön das die telefonisten freundlicher geworden sind, im letzten jahr. aber hilft nix..

macht mir alles nur arbeit, kostet geld, zeit und nerven

sendeverfolgung hin oder her.. bei anderen unternehmen gibts auch heute noch die sogenannte kulanz


----------



## der_Wolf (19. April 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Zahlreich Antworten!!!

Die Größe L würde passen das hört sich schon mal gut an habe jetzt auch mal den Test gemacht bei denn 9.0 soll ich L nehmen das 8.0 würde mir auch reichen aber der zeigt er mir keine Größe an ob wohl das 8.0 und 9.0 die gleich Daten haben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## NO99 (20. April 2012)

Hi,
such gerade eine passende Federgabel für mein Torque ES aus dem Jahr 2008. Hab mich schon eine Weile durch das MTB-Forum gelesen, weiß aber bis jetzt noch nicht welchen Durchmesser der Gabelschaft hat. 
Bin noch ziemlich unerfahren und bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## christophersch (20. April 2012)

Du brauchst ne Gabel mit durchgehendem 11/8 Schaft. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Fox 36 Float 180mm raussuchen. Die ist Super und passt dank mehr Federweg auch Super in den Rahmen. Viel besser als 160mm!


----------



## 4Stroke (20. April 2012)

NO99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> such gerade eine passende Federgabel für mein Torque ES aus dem Jahr 2008. Hab mich schon eine Weile durch das MTB-Forum gelesen, weiß aber bis jetzt noch nicht welchen Durchmesser der Gabelschaft hat.
> Bin noch ziemlich unerfahren und bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure Hilfe
> 
> Gruß



Ich empfehle dir die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 Solo Air DH mit 170mm Federweg.

Ich hatte jetzt die Möglichkeit die Gabel ausgiebig im Bike zu testen. 
Gefahren bin ich 150mm, 160mm und jetzt 170mm im Torque.
Die 170mm ergeben in dem Bike für mich das beste Fahrgefühl. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 180mm besser sein sollten, sondern wohl eher grenzwertig. Das macht mMn, gerade im Torque ES und dessen Einsatzbereich, wenig Sinn.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2012)

Es gibt beim alten Torque (weil ZS Steuersatz) auch die Möglichkeit, in dem 44er Steuerrohr 1.5er oder tapered Gabeln mit entsprechenden Steuersätzen zu verbauen. Dann sitzt das untere Lager aber aussen dran (ca. 10mm)  - die Hülse sollte dann schon innen auch entsprechend lang sein.
Nukeproof und Hope haben so was, kostet aber ordentlich. 

Ich fand gut 180mm mit der Durolux ideal, das passt sehr schön zum Hinterbau und das Tretlager kommt auch etwas höher. 
Je steiler bergab je geiler! Für Trails reicht sicher auch 170mm.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt beim alten Torque (weil ZS Steuersatz) auch die Möglichkeit, in dem 44er Steuerrohr 1.5er oder tapered Gabeln mit entsprechenden Steuersätzen zu verbauen. Dann sitzt das untere Lager aber aussen dran (ca. 10mm)  - die Hülse sollte dann schon innen auch entsprechend lang sein.
> Nukeproof und Hope haben so was, kostet aber ordentlich.
> 
> Ich fand gut 180mm mit der Durolux ideal, das passt sehr schön zum Hinterbau und das Tretlager kommt auch etwas höher.
> Je steiler bergab je geiler! Für Trails reicht sicher auch 170mm.



Selbst für steil bergab bin ich von den 170mm überzeugt.
Bei 180mm bekäme das ES ja schon fast "Downhillcharakter", aber dafür ist es ja nicht unbedingt gedacht.


----------



## NO99 (20. April 2012)

Erstmal danke für die Info,

ja die Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air mit 170mm ist auf jeden Fall mein Favorit. Mir ist jetzt die Suntour Durolux mit verstellbarem Federweg (140 -180mm) aufgefallen. Schlägt sich in den bisherigen Tests ganz gut und ist schon für 469 zu haben. Ist halt eine Preisfrage, oder hat die Lyrik einiges mehr zu bieten?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2012)

NO99 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Info,
> 
> ja die Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air mit 170mm ist auf jeden Fall mein Favorit. Mir ist jetzt die Suntour Durolux mit verstellbarem Federweg (140 -180mm) aufgefallen. Schlägt sich in den bisherigen Tests ganz gut und ist schon für 469 zu haben. Ist halt eine Preisfrage, oder hat die Lyrik einiges mehr zu bieten?
> 
> Grüße



Da ich beide habe, kann ich nur sagen - ja, die Druckstufe der Lyrik MiCo ist um Welten besser. 
So gut kann die neue SF12 gar nicht sein.  
Und sooo teuer ist die SoloAirMiCo ja auch nicht. Gibts ab und an recht billig.

Der einzige Grund für die Durolux im Torque ist die Absenkung gewesen, die in welligem Gelände echt Vorteile bringt.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. April 2012)

*Zur Rock Shox Reverb Zugverlegung:*

Entgegen der Meinung hier im Forum, man sollte die Leitung am Oberrohr entlang legen, habe ich die Leitung parallel zur Bremsleitung gelegt und anschließend am Sattelrohr nach oben.



Die Leitung ist hier auf Höhe der Wippe fixiert:



Dadurch "beult" sie oben ein, wie sie es auch bei einer Verlegung am Oberrohr täte.

Beim Fahren kommt die Leitung nicht an den Reifen und es sieht mMn weitaus besser aus, als ein Zug am Oberrohr.

(Ich könnte aber eventuell die obere Führung noch ein Stück weiter nach unten tun.)


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2012)

Auch ne Möglichkeit die geschätzten 7 1/2 Meter an Leitung der Reverb ohne zu kürzen zu verlegen . Und ob das verdrehte, gebogene Stück nun besser aussieht... hmm nee, dann lieber klassisch am Oberrohr oder weiter tüfteln.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Auch ne Möglichkeit die geschätzten 7 1/2 Meter an Leitung der Reverb ohne zu kürzen zu verlegen . Und ob das verdrehte, gebogene Stück nun besser aussieht... hmm nee, dann lieber klassisch am Oberrohr oder weiter tüfteln.



Wenn du die Leitung am Oberrohr entlang legst beult die Leitung doch auch ein, entseidenn sie scheuert dann am Rahmen lang.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2012)

Also bei meinem gewesenen Torque würde da der Reifen Leitung samt Halter beim Einfedern abreissen. Prüf das lieber nochmal.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also bei meinem gewesenen Torque würde da der Reifen Leitung samt Halter beim Einfedern abreissen. Prüf das lieber nochmal.



Wenn das Bike einfedert, bewegt sich die Leitung doch nicht.
Das Sattelrohr zum Unterrohr ist doch "fest".

Oder meinst du das der Reifen an den Halter kommt? Selbst da ist noch Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2012)

Aber der Reifen bewegt sich Richtung Sattelrohr... und kommt diesem ziemlich nah.

Edit: Habe grad mal bei meinem gemessen. Also bei Gr. L ist Luft, aber bei S und M wäre ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## 4Stroke (21. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Aber der Reifen bewegt sich Richtung Sattelrohr... und kommt diesem ziemlich nah.
> 
> Edit: Habe grad mal bei meinem gemessen. Also bei Gr. L ist Luft, aber bei S und M wäre ich mir nicht sicher



Ich habe einen L Rahmen .


----------



## rmfausi (21. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich war heute in Koblenz. Das Torque in M bei 183/87 passt mir perfekt. Die Sattelstütze beim M ist eine 30.9/400er. Wollte nur kurz bescheid sagen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stromb6 (22. April 2012)

So sieht die Reverb auf meinem Vertride aus. Leitung natürlich am Oberrohr wo sie hin gehört.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2012)

hast du etwa den Löwenzahn plattgefahren ...tststs

@4stroke: bei meinem XL Rahmen schlug der Hinterreifen regelmässig an...Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und dann draufsetzen. Der Rahmen flext nämlich auch noch ein wenig beim Droppen und der Endanschlag im Dämpfer gibt sicher auch 1mm frei (du hast 70mm Hub?). Nicht dass du beim ersten Parkbesuch den Schaden hast.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> hast du etwa den Löwenzahn plattgefahren ...tststs
> 
> @4stroke: bei meinem XL Rahmen schlug der Hinterreifen regelmässig an...Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und dann draufsetzen. Der Rahmen flext nämlich auch noch ein wenig beim Droppen und der Endanschlag im Dämpfer gibt sicher auch 1mm frei (du hast 70mm Hub?). Nicht dass du beim ersten Parkbesuch den Schaden hast.



Mein Dämpfer hat 70mm Hub und voll eingefedert passt immer noch mein Zeigefinger zwischen Kabel und Reifen .


----------



## sundawn77 (23. April 2012)

überlege den Fox DHX RC2 vom Rockzone gegen einen Vivid Air zu tauschen. Meint ihr ich verliere zu Gunsten des Gewichts sehr viel an Performance?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> überlege den Fox DHX RC2 vom Rockzone gegen einen Vivid Air zu tauschen. Meint ihr ich verliere zu Gunsten des Gewichts sehr viel an Performance?



Nein. Fährt sich nachher wahrscheinlich sogar noch besser .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. April 2012)

@stromb6: machst du bitte noch ne Detailaufnahme von der Leitungsbefestigung unter dem Oberrohr? Ich fahr jetzt schon 2 Monate mit Kabelbindern für die Reverb.


----------



## sundawn77 (24. April 2012)

Ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint oder nicht? 
Hab vom Vivid Air nur Gutes gehört und dass er ähnlich gut anspricht wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer. Möchte nur wissen wie die Erfahrungen Torque und Vivid Air so sind. 

Hätte nichts dagegen mehr Richtung Superenduro zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2012)

Ich hab mir gedacht, nach der Änderung kann ich mein Radl mal wieder einstellen...

(man entschuldige die Fotoqualität u. den Hintergrund, hatte grad nix Gscheites mit)

Jetzt geht's nämlich leichter bergauf...






Deswegen... 






Und so sieht's bergab aus: 






Damit müsste es mit dieser Bereifung und Pedalen bei etwa 15,2kg liegen -- so genau weiß man das mit der Personenwaage nie. 
(das Freeridemonstrum von Coil-Gabel an der Front hat halt immer noch viel Gewicht... 
...aber das ist sie wert...   )

Im Park kommt nach wie vor der Track-Mack-LRS zum Einsatz, dann mit schweren Maxxis-DH-Reifen. (Minion 2,7 und Highroller 2,5)


Das 2011er Torque meines Bruders ist u.a. wegen der Gabel u. der Kurbel etwas leichter -- müsste gut 14kg haben: 





...und das steht übrigens zum *VERKAUF*!


----------



## Mithras (24. April 2012)

14kg is aber sportlich gerechnet ... wenns stimmt, Hut ab!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> 14kg is aber sportlich gerechnet ... wenns stimmt, Hut ab!


Ja, mit "gut 14kg" meinte ich irgendwas zwischen 14 und 14,5kg.


----------



## Mithras (24. April 2012)

irgendwas mach ich falsch .. meine Hütte kommt auf ca.15,3 .. gut hat ne Variostütze drin und ne schwerere Bremse ... 

Vllt könnt ich aus der Kurbel und dem LRS noch was rausholen ..  oder ich besorg mir mal ne Kofferwaage und wiege mal gescheit


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint oder nicht?
> Hab vom Vivid Air nur Gutes gehört und dass er ähnlich gut anspricht wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer. Möchte nur wissen wie die Erfahrungen Torque und Vivid Air so sind.
> 
> Hätte nichts dagegen mehr Richtung Superenduro zu bauen.



Das war nicht ironisch gemeint.


----------



## xander_v (24. April 2012)

Habe den vivid air im torque ein halbes dreiviertel jahr gefahren. wenns nen dämpfer mit luft sein soll würde ich den immer wieder nehmen.
geht natürlich nicht so gut wie coil, selbst der vivid coil gibt ein deutliches plus an feeling wieder.
wie der unterschied zu nem fox ist kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls zu der federversion.

im gegensatz zum dhx air war es aber ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.
rauscht nicht so extrem durch den federweg und fühlt sich sensibler an.

aber wie alle air dämpfer ist er eben nicht so linear und berg auf sackt er doch etwas ein, stört aber nicht.
das fehlende pro pedal habe ich nie vermisst und man kann beim vivid die druckstufe verstellen.
beim torque ab 2010 brauchst du übrigens tune m.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Habe den vivid air im torque ein halbes dreiviertel jahr gefahren. wenns nen dämpfer mit luft sein soll würde ich den immer wieder nehmen.
> geht natürlich nicht so gut wie coil, selbst der vivid coil gibt ein deutliches plus an feeling wieder.
> wie der unterschied zu nem fox ist kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls zu der federversion.
> 
> ...



Der DHX Coil rauscht doch ebenso durch den Federweg wie die Air Version.
Jedenfalls war das bei meinem DHX Coil und Air der Fall.

Deshalb kann es mit dem Vivid Air eig. nur besser werden.


----------



## xander_v (24. April 2012)

Wie gesagt zum fox coil kann ich nix sagen bin ihn nie gefahren!


----------



## anulu (24. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Der DHX Coil rauscht doch ebenso durch den Federweg wie die Air Version.
> Jedenfalls war das bei meinem DHX Coil und Air der Fall.
> 
> Deshalb kann es mit dem Vivid Air eig. nur besser werden.



Mein DHX Coil funzt super im ES un rauscht nicht durch. Keine Ahnung was bei deinem verkehrt war/ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Mein DHX Coil funzt super im ES un rauscht nicht durch. Keine Ahnung was bei deinem verkehrt war/ist.



Du kennst wohl keinen Vergleich bzw. hast nicht genug Dämpfer gefahren um eine Aussage darüber zu treffen. (oder du hast einen getunten DHX)
Und den DHX mit dem original verbauten Monarch zu vergleichen zählt nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (24. April 2012)

Wer kann mir denn mal was zu den *Minion/Ardent Reifen vom 2012er Trailflow* sagen, möglichst mit nem Vergleich zu anderen Reifen wie MM oder FA? Hatte meine ja gleich gegen die Kendas getauscht und seitdem liegen die Maxxis unbenutzt hier rum. Der Nevegal ist zwar echt super, macht aber nun nicht mehr lange...


----------



## anulu (24. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Du kennst wohl keinen Vergleich bzw. hast nicht genug Dämpfer gefahren um eine Aussage darüber zu treffen. (oder du hast einen getunten DHX)
> Und den DHX mit dem original verbauten Monarch zu vergleichen zählt nicht.



Ob man ihn "getunte" nennen kann weiß ich nicht aber er ist ein wenig auf mich angepasst ja.

Ne hab nich die Kohle um mir 5 Dämpfer zu kaufen und alle durchzuprobieren um danach zu entscheiden was mir am besten passt oder weller ein wenig besser funtzt. Aber ob ein Dämpfer durch den Federweg rauscht oder nicht meine ich schon erkennen zu können. 
Kannst mir gerne welche zusenden, dann teste ichse aus


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn mal was zu den *Minion/Ardent Reifen vom 2012er Trailflow* sagen, möglichst mit nem Vergleich zu anderen Reifen wie MM oder FA? Hatte meine ja gleich gegen die Kendas getauscht und seitdem liegen die Maxxis unbenutzt hier rum. Der Nevegal ist zwar echt super, macht aber nun nicht mehr lange...



Minion vs. FAT Albert

Bin beide Reifen gefahren. Allerdings hatte der Minion Schwierigkeiten sobald es nass wurde. Habe dann einen Reifen gesucht der leicht ist, gut rollt und zugleich besseren Grip bei Nässe bietet. Der Fat Albert erfüllt genau das!


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

@ Flo im Schnee

Was für eine Totem Gabel hast du denn verbaut, dass die absenkbar ist?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @ Flo im Schnee
> 
> Was für eine Totem Gabel hast du denn verbaut, dass die absenkbar ist?
> 
> Gruß Simon



das ist denk ich eine 2 step


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolace (24. April 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> das ist denk ich eine 2 step



beim genauen hinschauen meine ich ein Gurtband zu erkennen ...


----------



## sundawn77 (24. April 2012)

Dann tippe ich auf Coil rc2dh mico


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

coolace schrieb:


> beim genauen hinschauen meine ich ein Gurtband zu erkennen ...



Mensch, du hast ja Augen wie ein Luchs  . Natürlich, du hast recht. Man muss wirklich genau hinsehen, aber dann sieht man es! 

Dann wirds vermutlich tatsächlich eine Coil sein!

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mensch, du hast ja Augen wie ein Luchs  . Natürlich, du hast recht. Man muss wirklich genau hinsehen, aber dann sieht man es!
> 
> Dann wirds vermutlich tatsächlich eine Coil sein!


Nicht nur vermutlich... 

*||*
V​


FloImSchnee schrieb:


> das Freeridemonstrum von Coil-Gabel an der Front hat halt immer noch viel Gewicht...


----------



## stonehill (25. April 2012)

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von so nem Canyon-Gurt? Hab meines ja abgeholt, da war kein Gurt dabei. Würde mir aber gerne einen als BackUp holen, falls mal ein längerer Anstieg in den Bergen anstehen sollte.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. April 2012)

Hol dir im Baumarkt oder besser im Outdoorladen einen kleinen Zurrgurt wenn möglich mit Kunststoffverschluss (wegen Kratzer). Länge ausreichend nehmen - abschneiden geht immer.
Bei ner Totem kann man den so wickeln (Bulge), dass er die Brücke nicht beschädigen kann - sonst sollte man aufpassen dass man nicht mit gespanntem Gurt einfedert, da beim Ausfedern die Brücke Schaden nehmen kann.
*
Minion* F:
- k.A. ob du die 2.5 super tacky 2 ply meinst, die sollten ja ähnlichen Grip bei Nässe geben wie die stick-e Nevegal. Das Profil ist aber völlig anders strukturiert, mehr so für auf Kante fahren und reindrücken in Kurven auf nicht zu weichem Boden (bin den aber noch nicht lang gefahren). 
Der *Nevegal* ist ja mehr rund, so zwischen MM und FA, den kann man gemütlich reinlehnen in Kurven (wo er dann ganz plötzlich wegbricht wenns zu schnell wird) aber arg zusetzen (so wie FA) tut er nicht (Nevegal ist ganz klar einer meiner Lieblingsreifen in 2.5 stick-e, insbesondere 2-ply). 
Im Matsch ist vorn *MM 2.35  *erste Wahl (oder gleich DD oder Wetscream..). 
Ardent hinten ist ja sehr beliebt, da spricht sicher nichts dagegen - soll ja wesentlich leichter als die vorgenannten rollen. FA hinten wär mir zu teuer (Verschleiss).


----------



## dia-mandt (25. April 2012)

Sollte in den beiden tüten drin gewesen sein.
Wenn nicht.... Das ist ein billiger "koffergurt" in kurz mit einer gezackten klemme.


----------



## stonehill (25. April 2012)

Danke euch. Ich schau noch mal in den Tüten aber ich meine dass da kein Gurt drin war.


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2012)

war bei mir auch nicht ..  dafür tolle Reflektoren


----------



## stonehill (25. April 2012)

Die du jawohl auch hoffentlich an dein Rad angebracht hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. April 2012)

türlich!

.. hab mein Torque auch auf nen Nabendynamo + Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche, Kettenschutz und Klingel aufgerüstet ...  

Wobei so ne Klingel hatt ich wirklich am all Mountain um die Wanderer zu warnen.


----------



## coolace (25. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> türlich!
> 
> .. hab mein Torque auch auf nen Nabendynamo + Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche, Kettenschutz und Klingel aufgerüstet ...
> 
> Wobei so ne Klingel hatt ich wirklich am all Mountain um die Wanderer zu warnen.



ein schneller Drift gibt auch ein gutes Warnsignal ab und hat nach meiner Erfahrung auch einen höheren Schreckeffekt -> die Leute weichen schneller aus, man hat sofort freie Bahn


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2012)

Ja richtig, ist eine Totem Coil mit MissionControl DH. (war mal eine Solo-Air)


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

coolace schrieb:


> ein schneller Drift gibt auch ein gutes Warnsignal ab und hat nach meiner Erfahrung auch einen höheren Schreckeffekt -> die Leute weichen schneller aus, man hat sofort freie Bahn



 und dann beschweren sich dich MTB'ler, warum immer mehr Strecken verboten werden!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2012)

Hab meine neue Sattelstütze dran!! Was meint ihr??


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2012)

war nich billig aber sauber!  .. fehlt nur noch der LRS ..


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2012)

Die LaufrÃ¤der von CB gefallen mir nicht so gut! Mein Laufrad hab ich heute von Canyon bekommen. Gott sei dank!!! Die Kronolog hab ich noch gÃ¼nstig ergattert. Hab mit Versand 238,90 â¬ geblecht!!


----------



## dia-mandt (25. April 2012)

....ein flacher sattel wäre super.
Die railversion des sdg baut einfach sau hoch.


----------



## coolace (26. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> und dann beschweren sich dich MTB'ler, warum immer mehr Strecken verboten werden!



Der Waldbauern-Lobby, die am meisten gegen MTB'ler hetzt und solche Entscheidungen durchbringt, kommen wir damit sogar entgegen. Der Waldboden wird so wieder schön umgepflügt, ist also doch ganz im Sinne der Waldbauern, denen wir ja anscheinend Schäden in Millionenhöhe durch das Festfahren der Böden verursachen so wie die immer rumheulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (26. April 2012)

coolace schrieb:


> Der Waldbauern-Lobby, die am meisten gegen MTB'ler hetzt und solche Entscheidungen durchbringt, kommen wir damit sogar entgegen. Der Waldboden wird so wieder schön umgepflügt, ist also doch ganz im Sinne der Waldbauern, denen wir ja anscheinend Schäden in Millionenhöhe durch das Festfahren der Böden verursachen so wie die immer rumheulen


Qualifizierter kommentar
Ein bisschen rücksicht und die meisten leute sind gleich freundlich. die dann immer noch rummeckern muss man gepflegt ignorieren, aber wir sollten uns doch so verhalten das man hinterher sagen kann "an uns liegts nicht"
Ne klingel ist nun echt kein stilbruch!
und 1 mtb´ler der sich bescheiden verhällt reisst immer das image von uns allen runter. denk ma drüber nach...

Btt:
will mein torque es vom monarch auf einen evolver isx umbauen, hat da jemand erfahrungen mit den buchsen gemacht? von wegen einbaubreite vorallem? der evolver hat ja oben und unten verschieden breite buchsenaufnahmen.
welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
als du bushings wollt ich einfach für 9 den satz von hibike nehmen.
Antilles


----------



## Jogi (26. April 2012)

Fürs Torque ES brauchst du Ø22,2 x 8
der Evolver hat Ø12 / 12 breit am Auge (beidseitig)

Wenn du eh neue Gleitbuchsen (z. B. DU) brauchst, schau mal bei Huberbushings vorbei, sollen sehr gut sein


----------



## xander_v (26. April 2012)

Und günstig sind die huber bushings noch dazu.
kostet ca. 5 der satz.


----------



## simdiem (26. April 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Qualifizierter kommentar
> Ein bisschen rücksicht und die meisten leute sind gleich freundlich. die dann immer noch rummeckern muss man gepflegt ignorieren, aber wir sollten uns doch so verhalten das man hinterher sagen kann "an uns liegts nicht"
> Ne klingel ist nun echt kein stilbruch!
> und 1 mtb´ler der sich bescheiden verhällt reisst immer das image von uns allen runter. denk ma drüber nach...



So sehe ich das auch. Und wer keine Klingel will, ein lauter Freilauf bewirkt wahre Wunder mit seinem Dauergebimmel


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Ich hatte früher jahrelang ne Klingel dran, das taugt gar nix! Entweder die Leute reagieren nicht, weil sie nicht auf dem Schirm haben, dass auf dem Weg Radfahrer gefahren kommen oder sie erschrecken sich. Dann lieber einfach kurz  oder die Hope-Klingel, die geht auch gut


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2012)

@ 4Stroke & cxfahrer
Danke für Eure Einschätzung. Bin aber nun nicht wirklich schlauer! Kann mit  Maxxis aber eh nicht so viel anfangen. Außerdem geht der Aufdruck in gelb überhaupt nicht... 
Werde entweder MM draufmachen, wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass ich bei den Nevegal's bleibe. Das ist, bis auf den Rollwiederstand hinten, nun auch mein Lieblingsreifen geworden. Überragender Grip bei Nässe haben mich mehr als überzeugt. Klebt wie Pattex... das macht dann auch bei Regen richtig Spass.

Komisch finde ich jedoch, dass sich auf meine Frage bzgl. der Reifen nicht ein einziger aktueller Trailflow-Fahrer zu Wort gemeldet hat. Anscheinend ist es so manchen Usern doch zu anstrengend ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolace (26. April 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Qualifizierter kommentar
> Ein bisschen rücksicht und die meisten leute sind gleich freundlich. die dann immer noch rummeckern muss man gepflegt ignorieren, aber wir sollten uns doch so verhalten das man hinterher sagen kann "an uns liegts nicht"
> Ne klingel ist nun echt kein stilbruch!
> und 1 mtb´ler der sich bescheiden verhällt reisst immer das image von uns allen runter. denk ma drüber nach...



ok, das nächste mal kennzeichne ich nicht ernstgemeinte Aussagen mit [Ironie-Modus], es scheint bei schriftlicher Kommunikation immer wieder zu unnötigen Missverständnissen zu kommen...
Selbstverständlich benehme ich mich nicht wie ein Rowdie


----------



## mad1993max (27. April 2012)

Hi ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein torque 8.0 zulegen soll, weil mich es einfach von der austattung umgehaut hat, bin aber in bischen ins überlgen gekommen, als ich von einigen seiten gelesen hab, das es ein sehr scheiß kundenservice bei canyon gibt und dass das schicken und das reperieren ewig dauert, und dass man nach einem jahr garkeine parts mehr bekommt

stimmt das?


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Hi ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein torque 8.0 zulegen soll, weil mich es einfach von der austattung umgehaut hat, bin aber in bischen ins überlgen gekommen, als ich von einigen seiten gelesen hab, das es ein sehr scheiß kundenservice bei canyon gibt und dass das schicken und das reperieren ewig dauert, und dass man nach einem jahr garkeine parts mehr bekommt
> 
> stimmt das?



Der Kundenservice ist alles andere als schei$$e. Er wurde vielfach ausgezeichnet und über die Jahre hinweg stetig verbessert. Wer hat dir denn so etwas erzählt?

Du solltest dir halt von vorne herein im Klaren darüber sein, dass du die eine oder andere Sache am Bike auch wieder selbst zum laufen bringen können musst. Aber das sollte in diesem Sport eigentlich für niemanden eine unnehmbare Hürde sein. - Und dann wirst du auch kein Problem mit Canyon und/oder der einen oder anderen Reparaturen haben.

Die Canyon Mitarbeiter geben bestimmt immer ihr bestes. Lieder finden viele aber immer etwas zum meckern und kommen mit dem Versender-prinzip einfach nicht klar. Die sollten daher imho niemals ein Canyon bestellen, weil sie immer ein schlechtes Bild auf die Marke fallen lassen...


Grüße


----------



## mad1993max (27. April 2012)

ja ich bin so und so ein schrauber und mach alles lieber selber entweder durch hilfe von einem freund (hab ein paar pro biker die eigentlich sich bei allem auskennen) oder per internetrecherche 

mein bedenke ist hald, wie oft es vorkommt das der rahmen pricht oder ein teil beim rahmen und wie lange es dann dauert bis ich nen neuen krieg, bzw ob ich überhaupt nen neuen krieg und wie das mit der 6 jährigen garantie aussieht

lg max


----------



## xander_v (27. April 2012)

Probleme mit rahmen defekten gab es glaube nur vor ein paar jahren beim nerve xc, wurde aber beseitigt und anstandslos getauscht. beim einschicken dauert es eben. allein das hin und her senden dauert 4-6 tage plus bearbeitungszeit, je nach saison. wenn du mal was hast und beim service keiner ahnung hat einfach zum zechniker durchstellen lassen.

ich musste meins mal wegen spiel in der wippe einsenden, hätte drei wochen gedauert wenn die post das paket nich kaputt gemacht hätte, so waren es eben acht.
kommt abet selten vor.
wegen rahmenbrüchen würde ich mir die wengsten sorgen machen da canyon auch cashreplacement anbietet.
sind zwar keine wirklichen 50% da du nur den rahmen bekommst und die vom frameset mit dämpfer ausgehen aber besser als nix.

schrauben sollte man bei einem versender bike eh selber können.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2012)

kann mir mal jemand verraten, wo ich die Klemm-Leitungsbefestigungen (schraubbar) bekommen kann? Mir fehlen ein paar.


----------



## Nukem49 (28. April 2012)

Ich habe mir diese hier geholt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Ragley+-+Single+Cable+Guide+Kit+
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Gibts auch in dieser Ausführung:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46327


----------



## xander_v (28. April 2012)

Einfach canyon eine nette email schreiben. Habe ich für umme bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2012)

ok, Danke mal fÃ¼r die Infos.

HeiÃt also 2,90â¬ fÃ¼r einen bei Canyon + 5,90â¬ Versand ODER

die hier

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46326

Merci vielmals. Ist schon echt dÃ¤mlich diese Kleinteile nicht Mitzuliefern.
Jeder Mist, vom Sinn freien MÃ¶chtegern Drehmo bis zum Reflektor der sofort
zum Recyceln geht, ist dabei nur so was nicht.


----------



## simdiem (28. April 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Merci vielmals. Ist schon echt dämlich diese Kleinteile nicht Mitzuliefern.
> Jeder Mist, vom Sinn freien Möchtegern Drehmo bis zum Reflektor der sofort
> zum Recyceln geht, ist dabei nur so was nicht.



 Sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (28. April 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ok, Danke mal für die Infos.
> 
> Heißt also 2,90 für einen bei Canyon + 5,90 Versand ODER
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht 5-6 Wochen warten willst, musst du die bei Canyon bestellen. CRC hat nämlich keine mehr, weil Canyon alle aufgekauft hat .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2012)

hab mir jetzt vorübergehend 2 von den Befestigungen von meinem "alten" Torque
geborgt. Jetzt sitzt die Leitung richtig schön. Mail an Canyon ist raus, bin gespannt.


----------



## fanatikz (30. April 2012)

Morgäähn, mal ne Frage in die Runde, wie oft wird bei euch die Wippe gewartet?

Ich hab regelmäßig das Problem. dass die bei seitlichen Belastungen(Wiegetritt Bergauf) zu knacken anfängt, nach zerlegen, säubern und nachfetten hab ich dann wieder ein paar hundert km ruhe, hat da einer einen Spezialtipp

Gestern 1h Bergauftreten und ununterbrochen knack-knacks-knack.....
da wird man ja irre...

Wenn ich konzentriert nen runden Tritt halte ists fast weg, aber des is jetzt nicht ganz mein Lösungsweg 

Achso Spiel hat Sie nicht, Drehmomente stimmen, Schraubensicherung nehm ich allerdings keine dazu, der SAG Anzeiger bleibt bei mir auch oft kleben...

Fetten tu ich eher großzügig mit Motorex Bike Grease, des nehm ich schon seit Jahren und ist eigentlich top...


----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2012)

hab meine am torque es noch nie gewartet. Knackt auch nichts. 

Wie immer ist hier mein Grundsatz, weniger warten -> weniger probleme -> mehr Fahren!
Erst aufmachen, wenn was ist


----------



## alexk70 (30. April 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Morgäähn, mal ne Frage in die Runde, wie oft wird bei euch die Wippe gewartet?
> 
> Ich hab regelmäßig das Problem. dass die bei seitlichen Belastungen(Wiegetritt Bergauf) zu knacken anfängt, nach zerlegen, säubern und nachfetten hab ich dann wieder ein paar hundert km ruhe, hat da einer einen Spezialtipp
> 
> ...




Könnte aber auch evt. das Innenlager sein. (ausbauen und die Gewinde Fetten) Das Gleiche gillt auch für die Gewinde an der Wippe und Hinterbau.


----------



## Antilles (30. April 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt vorübergehend 2 von den Befestigungen von meinem "alten" Torque
> geborgt. Jetzt sitzt die Leitung richtig schön. Mail an Canyon ist raus, bin gespannt.


Oh ja bin ich  auch gespannt!
Berichte was sie antworten, ich habe bisher immer die erfahrung gemacht das die sowas für lau weitergeben. meine meinung zum service absolut top, aber ich gehe auch immer hin. wohne direkt um die ecke.
wovon ich bisher abraten kann sind beratung und verkauf. die leute im showroom sind meiner meinung nach fast alle untauglich (kenne bisher eine ausnahme).


----------



## martin82 (1. Mai 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Morgäähn, mal ne Frage in die Runde, wie oft wird bei euch die Wippe gewartet?
> 
> Ich hab regelmäßig das Problem. dass die bei seitlichen Belastungen(Wiegetritt Bergauf) zu knacken anfängt, nach zerlegen, säubern und nachfetten hab ich dann wieder ein paar hundert km ruhe, hat da einer einen Spezialtipp



Problem hatte ich auch mal, Dämpferschrauben mit einer guten Portion Loctite veredelt und die sache war erledigt....


----------



## mk4shl (1. Mai 2012)

Habe für Bikeparkeinsätze für mein Torque Alpinist einen zweiten Laufradsatz gekauft. Dadurch kommt es in letzter Zeit somit häufiger vor, dass ich die Laufräder austausche.
Seit heute habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass ich die Schnellspanner der Steckachse des Vorderrades praktisch nicht mehr zubekomme, daher diese sich nur mit äußersten Kraftaufwand Richtung Gabel drücken lässt.
Weiß jemand an was dies liegen könnte bzw. was ich dagegen tun könnte?


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Mai 2012)

Schonmal an der Schraube gedreht? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zappelmaxx (2. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist dann oft Schmutz zwischen Hebel und Gabel. Im geöffneten Zustand abwischen, dann geht es eigentlich. Wenn nicht, dann Schraube etwas öffnen.


----------



## Nukem49 (2. Mai 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Habe für Bikeparkeinsätze für mein Torque Alpinist einen zweiten Laufradsatz gekauft. Dadurch kommt es in letzter Zeit somit häufiger vor, dass ich die Laufräder austausche.
> Seit heute habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass ich die Schnellspanner der Steckachse des Vorderrades praktisch nicht mehr zubekomme, daher diese sich nur mit äußersten Kraftaufwand Richtung Gabel drücken lässt.
> Weiß jemand an was dies liegen könnte bzw. was ich dagegen tun könnte?


 
Hatte ich auch. Das ganze mal komplett zerlegen, säubern und bischen Fett drauf, dann funktioniert das wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2012)

Hier die Antwort:

[FONT="][I]Die von Ihnen gewünschten Satelliten (A1016904) können wir Ihnen auf Wunsch zum Stückpreis von  2,95 zuzüglich  5,90 Versand unverzüglich per Vorkasse oder Nachname zuschicken. Sollten Sie eine Bestellung wünschen, antworten Sie bitte auf diese E-Mail.[/I]
[/FONT]
irgendwie hatte ich das erwartet. 

[quote="Antilles, post: 9456251"]Oh ja bin ich  auch gespannt!
Berichte was sie antworten, ich habe bisher immer die erfahrung gemacht das die sowas für lau weitergeben. meine meinung zum service absolut top, aber ich gehe auch immer hin. wohne direkt um die ecke.
wovon ich bisher abraten kann sind beratung und verkauf. die leute im showroom sind meiner meinung nach fast alle untauglich (kenne bisher eine ausnahme).[/quote]


----------



## morch84 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo hat jemand von euch noch ne Bashguard schraube für die Hammerschmidt rumliegen meine liegt leider irrgendwo im Harz rum....

Oder ne Idee wo es die einzeln gibt hab leider nur Komplettsätze gefunden


----------



## simdiem (2. Mai 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort:
> 
> [FONT="]_Die von Ihnen gewünschten Satelliten (A1016904) können wir Ihnen auf Wunsch zum Stückpreis von  2,95 zuzüglich  5,90 Versand unverzüglich per Vorkasse oder Nachname zuschicken. Sollten Sie eine Bestellung wünschen, antworten Sie bitte auf diese E-Mail._
> [/FONT]
> irgendwie hatte ich das erwartet.



Bestell mir einen mit. Schick ihn mir per Brief, dann kannste dir das Canyon Porto halbieren.


----------



## mr.zylinder (2. Mai 2012)

Mal 'ne Frage an euch Torque-Erfahrene.

Ist das Modell eurer Erfahrung nach wirklich tourentauglich?

Ich frage deshalb.
Bin an sich ein wirklich zufriedener Nerve AM 8.0 Fahrer.
Viel in Österreich aber auch in Willingen mit GPS unterwegs.
Mehr und mehr reizt mich aber z.B. auch mal was anderes als "nur" Touren zu fahren.
Beispielsweise die Freeride-Strecke in Willingen. Unzählige Male dran vorbei gekommen und immer wieder gedacht: Junge, dat willste auch mal runter fahren.
Mit meinem Nerve will ich das aber erst gar nicht in Angriff nehmen.
Will aber auch etwas flexibel sein. Also nicht den ganzen Tag planen nach dem Motto heute nur Bike A, weil Tour oder heute nur Bike B, weil Freeride üben.

Ich würde halt lieber flexibler sein und 'ne Zeit lang meinetwegen auf der Freeride-Strecke üben und wenn genug ist auch noch 'n paar Kilometer touren.

Ist das Torque eurer Meinung nach dazu geeignet?
Laut Canyon Webpage schon. Eure Erfahrung und Meinung wäre mir aber wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich fahre seit drei Jahren Bikes aus der Torque Serie. Mit dem Vertride fahre ich locker Touren mit 2000 bis 3000 Hm. Nach dem Laufradtausch wiegt das Teil mit Pedalen und Reverb gerade noch 14,5 kg in Rahmengröße L. Da ist mein Strive nicht viel leichter.


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2012)

also Touren stellen für das Torque in meinen Augen kein Problem dar. 
Bin zwar nicht ganz so schnell den Berg oben wie ein Kollege mitm Nerve AM und muss auch etwas mehr Beinschmalz aufbringen um auf der Geraden mitzuhalten aber sooo .. Touren um die 25 -35 km(bei uns dann 600 - 1200 HM) kein Problem ..mehr geht sicherlich auch  .. aber meine Kondition bzw das Sitzfleisch will noch etwas trainiert werden ^^


----------



## xander_v (2. Mai 2012)

sicher kann man mit dem torque auch touren fahren, es spricht aber auch nix dagegen die freeride-strecke in willingen mit nem nerve am zu fahren.
das teil ist ja schließlich nicht aus glas und wild ist die freeride-strecke in willingen nicht wirklich.
wäre für mich also nicht zwangsläufig ein grund für ein neues bike.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre seit drei Jahren Bikes aus der Torque Serie. Mit dem Vertride fahre ich locker Touren mit 2000 bis 3000 Hm. Nach dem Laufradtausch wiegt das Teil mit Pedalen und Reverb gerade noch 14,5 kg in Rahmengröße L. Da ist mein Strive nicht viel leichter.



Welchen LRS hast denn jetzt verbaut und wieso hast nen getauscht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

mr.zylinder schrieb:


> Ist das Modell eurer Erfahrung nach wirklich tourentauglich?


Bingo!!! (sorry, nicht zu ernst nehmen )




mr.zylinder schrieb:


> Bin an sich ein wirklich zufriedener Nerve AM 8.0 Fahrer.
> Viel in Österreich aber auch in Willingen mit GPS unterwegs.
> Mehr und mehr reizt mich aber z.B. auch mal was anderes als "nur" Touren zu fahren.
> Beispielsweise die Freeride-Strecke in Willingen. Unzählige Male dran vorbei gekommen und immer wieder gedacht: Junge, dat willste auch mal runter fahren.
> Mit meinem Nerve will ich das aber erst gar nicht in Angriff nehmen.


Ok, da du das Nerve AM ja schon hast, würde ich dir den Tip geben, dort einfach eine andere Gabel, z. B. eine Lyrik U-Turn, einzubauen. Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel ein wenig flacher und die 20mm Achse bringt mehr Steifigkeit und die Gabel geht deutlich besser als deine jetztige Talas. Damit wirst du spürbar mehr Abfahrtsperformance aus dem Nerve holen - das allerdings auch original schon locker für sowas wie die FR-Strecke in Willingen taugt, die ist echt harmlos.

Generell sehe ich es allerdings so: wie viel Bergab-Potential (und damit Abfahrtsspaß) kann ich noch halbwegs bequem einen Berg hoch fahren? Ich habe hier im Pfälzerwald einige Trails, auf denen ich mein Torque locker ausfahren kann und da ich es bergauf nicht eilig habe und sich das Torque gut bergauf pedalieren lässt, passt das für mich. Allerdings fahre ich damit auch in Bikeparks und daher muss es eben die eher stabile und deutlich abfahrtsorientierte Version der "Waffe für alles" sein, ist also kein 1:1 Vergleich mit deiner Situation.


----------



## mr.zylinder (3. Mai 2012)

Wunderbar.
Dann danke ich euch allen für die Infos.
Werde ich mir dann mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und doch mal mit dem AM austesten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Topanga (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo Torque Fahrer,
ich werde nächste Woche mein Torque in Koblenz abholen. Welche Ersatz/Kleinteile wären Eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll gleich vor Ort zu kaufen und mitzunehmen, damit man sich die Porto/Bearbeitungskosten und Wartezeit für einzelne Schrauben, oder Ähnliches hinterher sparen kann?
Danke vorab für Eure Tipps!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2012)

Falls du eine VariostÃ¼tze nachrÃ¼sten willst: zusÃ¤tzliche Leitungshalter ("Satelliten"). FrÃ¼her hÃ¤tte ich noch gesagt: ein Ersatzschaltauge, das hat sich ja mit der X-12 mehr oder weniger erledigt. Ob fÃ¼r die eine Ersatzschraube mit dabei ist, weiÃ ich nicht - falls nicht: so eine auch mitnehmen! Falls du gedenkst, bestimmte Stellen des Rahmens zusÃ¤tzlich mit Folie zu schÃ¼tzen, nimm dir direkt einen Satz der fertig zugeschnittenen 3M Folie mit, die ist sehr hochwertig und der Preis (~12â¬) ist fÃ¼r die zugeschnittenen Teile ganz ok - kriegt man aber woanders nicht-zugeschnitten auch gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## xander_v (3. Mai 2012)

Schaltauge und schraube, die satelliten und evtl. oberen dämpferbolzen wenn du mal den dämpfer wechseln willst.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Früher hätte ich noch gesagt: ein Ersatzschaltauge, das hat sich ja mit der X-12 mehr oder weniger erledigt.



Wieso hat sich das mit der X12 mehr oder weniger erledigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (3. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Welchen LRS hast denn jetzt verbaut und wieso hast nen getauscht?



Immo ist eine ZTR Flow Felge mit 240s Naben und Aerospeichen tubless am Bike. Die sind halt nun mal 700g leichter als die EX1750 mit Schläuchen und Bikepark Reifen.

Außerdem ein LRS muss immer auf Halde in der Garage liegen


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wieso hat sich das mit der X12 mehr oder weniger erledigt?


Da soll doch zuerst die Schraube (Sollbruchstelle) die Grätsche machen, bevor dem Schaltauge was passiert. Ob das in der Praxis auch echt so ist, weiß ich nicht, habe nie ein Rad mit X-12 besessen...


----------



## monkey10 (4. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da soll doch zuerst die Schraube (Sollbruchstelle) die Grätsche machen, bevor dem Schaltauge was passiert. Ob das in der Praxis auch echt so ist, weiß ich nicht, habe nie ein Rad mit X-12 besessen...



funktionert, (leider) schon zweimal getestet

WICHTIG: keine X-12 ersatzschraube von cube kaufen (ist aus stahl und bricht sicher nicht, somit wird das schaltwerk draufgehen). aber die von syntace sind ebenso nutzbar wie die von canyon...


----------



## NO99 (4. Mai 2012)

Servus Torque Fahrer,

Frage 1:
wie löse ich das Problem Kettenspanner bei einem Torque ES (aus dem Jahr 2008) ? Gibt es das spezielle Modelle von Canyon oder muss ich den Umweg über eine Adapterplatte gehen. 

Frage 2:

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher welchen Umwerfer ich mir zulegen soll. Der Rahmen hat die Größe XL und es ist eine SLX Kurbel 2 fach verbaut.

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten!

Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2012)

NO99 schrieb:


> Servus Torque Fahrer,
> 
> Frage 1:
> wie löse ich das Problem Kettenspanner bei einem Torque ES (aus dem Jahr 2008) ? Gibt es das spezielle Modelle von Canyon oder muss ich den Umweg über eine Adapterplatte gehen.
> ...



Stinger e-type bb-mount bei crc und passend für die Schwinge aussägen. 
Umwerfer am besten den SLX 2-fach für e-type (Halteplatte brauchts bei der KeFü dann nicht).

Sollte ich in den nächsten Wochen keinen XL-Rahmen mehr finden, kannst du meine KeFü und XT 3fach Umwerfer haben (sind aber stark benutzt).


----------



## NO99 (5. Mai 2012)

@cxfahrer



> [/Sollte ich in den nächsten Wochen keinen XL-Rahmen mehr finden, kannst du meine KeFü und XT 3fach Umwerfer haben (sind aber stark benutzt).]
> 
> 
> Ich wäre trotz der starken Abnutzung an dem Umwerfer und dem Kettenspanner interessiert. Ist jedoch der XT Umwerfer mit der SLX 2fach und dem Torque ES kompatibel?
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2012)

Ob ES oder FR ist egal, solange es 2008er ist - da ist der Umwerfer noch nicht an der Schwinge montiert. Welchen E-Type Umwerfer du nimmst, ist ziemlich egal; der SLX ist halt in 2-fach erhältlich und baut daher etwas flacher - interessant, wenn du 32er Blatt fahren willst (geht aber auch mit dem XT). 

Ob ich meine Teile noch brauch, kann ich dir wie gesagt jetzt noch nicht sagen. Canyon antwortet nicht auf die Garantieanfrage und einen XL Rahmen gibts grad nirgends zu kaufen.


----------



## Oregonian (7. Mai 2012)

Wer weiß was:
Ich fahre die Kombi Torque 2011 mit Fox36 und 203 bzw. 185er G3 CS Scheiben. Ich benötige Ersatz und will nicht die Solid Sweeps sondern z.B. die HS1 mit 200 bzw. 180 Scheibe verbauen. Muss ich bei der Montage was ändern? Bisher konnte ich leider nichts eindeutiges in Erfahrung bringen:
- BC: Eigentlich wird ein Adapter benötigt aber angeblich ist unsere 203 PM-Aufnahme eine OEM-Sonderausführung (bei meiner älteren Fox36 ist die PM in der Tat für 180 mm)
- Canyon: O-Ton "Du brauchst dünnere Unterlegscheiben." Auf Nachfrage der Artikelnummer wurde ich auf das normale Avid-Hardware-Kit verwiesen.
- Toxoholics: ...ist leider ständig besetzt.


----------



## MDZPNMD (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich lese mir hier gerade auf der Arbeit langsam den Thread durch, nur bin ich erst ein paar Seiten weit gekommen.

Ich habe vor mir entweder das Canyon Speedzone oder Dropzone zu holen und wollte wissen ob einer von den beleseneren Personen einmal kurz und knapp zusammenfassen kann wie es um die Canyon Torque FRX 2012 so steht, was man so aus Erfahrungsberichten weiß.

Ich habe bisher gelesen, dass es einige Probleme mit dem Steuersatz des Speedzone geben soll, kennt ihr weitere bekannte Mängel, belegte Rahmenbrüche, Fehlkonstruktionen usw.. 
Meine Alternative wäre für mich ein Tues 2.0 oder ein gebrauchtes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe im "seen on Trail - FRX Thread" einen etwas längeren Bericht geschrieben. 
Bin grad unterwegs und kann leider keinen genauen Link geben. Solltest du aber schnell finden. Steuersatzproblem wurde behoben. 

Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2012)

MDZPNMD schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich lese mir hier gerade auf der Arbeit langsam den Thread durch, nur bin ich erst ein paar Seiten weit gekommen.
> 
> Ich habe vor mir entweder das Canyon Speedzone oder Dropzone zu holen und wollte wissen ob einer von den beleseneren Personen einmal kurz und knapp zusammenfassen kann wie es um die Canyon Torque FRX 2012 so steht, was man so aus Erfahrungsberichten weiß.
> ...



Falscher Thread! Schau mal hier durch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9478635#post9478635


----------



## wartool (8. Mai 2012)

sollte jemand von Euch Interesse an einem ISX6 Air in 240er EBL haben sollte, der gerde frisch aus dem Service kommt... meldet Euch mit einem realistischen Preisvorschlag per PN bei mir ;-)


----------



## fully-fahrer (8. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe einen Marzocchi Roco Air R aus 2011 mit neuem Service ohne Kratzer defekte etc  aus 11er Torque bei Interesse PN bitte


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Mai 2012)

jemand ne Idee dazu?



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hab vor einiger Zeit eine meiner Staubschutzkappen unten an der 36er
> verloren. Hab zwar noch zwei weitere, von ner 40er und ner alten 36er,
> aber keine Lust vor jeder Fahrt um zuschrauben.
> 
> Woher also bekommt man die Dinger?


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mal bei Toxoholics anrufen, da sich im Netz wirklich nichts findet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Mai 2012)

das hat meine lange Recherche auch ergeben.


----------



## mad1993max (8. Mai 2012)

könnte mal ein torque 9.0 2012er besitzer ein paar detailierte fotos von dem cockpit posten besonders von den schalthebeln 

lg max


----------



## DiscoDuDe (9. Mai 2012)

Oregonian schrieb:


> Wer weiß was:
> Ich fahre die Kombi Torque 2011 mit Fox36 und 203 bzw. 185er G3 CS Scheiben. Ich benötige Ersatz und will nicht die Solid Sweeps sondern z.B. die HS1 mit 200 bzw. 180 Scheibe verbauen. Muss ich bei der Montage was ändern? Bisher konnte ich leider nichts eindeutiges in Erfahrung bringen:
> - BC: Eigentlich wird ein Adapter benötigt aber angeblich ist unsere 203 PM-Aufnahme eine OEM-Sonderausführung (bei meiner älteren Fox36 ist die PM in der Tat für 180 mm)
> - Canyon: O-Ton "Du brauchst dünnere Unterlegscheiben." Auf Nachfrage der Artikelnummer wurde ich auf das normale Avid-Hardware-Kit verwiesen.
> - Toxoholics: ...ist leider ständig besetzt.



schließe mich der frage an 

aber wie bereits im bremsenpost (hab dort mal ein post verfasst) glaube ich sollt es bei meinem torque auch einfach nur durch wechsel der unterlagsscheiben gehen!


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Mai 2012)

alloha, weiß einer von euch wie diese kleine stoppuhr hieß,die es für den lenker gab, war glaub klein und schwarz...mir fällt es einfach nicht ein 
in der freeride und/oder mmr war das ding auch mal drin...
danke schonmal


----------



## hota666 (10. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Ich bin seit 2 Stunden stolzer Besitzer eines Torque 7.0 Trailflow. 
Jetzt hab ich eine Frage zur Gabel und Dämpfer Einstellung.
SAG hab ich auf ca. 25-30 % eingestellt. Wie gehe ich denn jetzt weiter vor?
Wie stelle ich Low- und Highspeed und den Rebound am besten ein?
Achja, ich wiege ca. 78 kg...vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungswerte.
Achja, die Frage gilt für Gabel sowie Dämpfer.


----------



## simdiem (10. Mai 2012)

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/images/flatout/PDFs/Basis_Set_Up.pdf


----------



## hota666 (10. Mai 2012)

@simdiem: Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## jaamaa (10. Mai 2012)

Bin grad unterwegs, aber soweit ich mich erinnere...

Gabel  
50 psi (sind gut 30-35 % SAG)
Zugstufe 6 Klicks 
High DS   8 Klicks
Low DS   15 Klicks

Dämpfer
Hauptkammer 155 psi
Nebenkammer 150 psi
Zugstufe 5 Klicks

Mein Gewicht ohne alles 82 kg

Bei der Gabel hatte ich vorher etwas mehr Druck und die LOW DS nur auf 3 Klicks. Finde es jetzt wesentlich besser. Spricht sehr sensibel an und sackt nicht mehr so stark bei Stufen ein. Ideal auf den Trails. Bei starkem Gefälle mit verblocktem Gelände würde ich aber den SAG veringern.

Viel Spaß


----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

so wenig Zugstufe? ...ich fahre 10 Klicks.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Mai 2012)

So.... auf dem Zettel nachgeschaut und Zugstufe waren nicht 6 sondern 8 Klicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> So.... auf dem Zettel nachgeschaut und Zugstufe waren nicht 6 sondern 8 Klicks.



ahhhh  8 Klicks sind für Singletrails und Sprünge Super!


----------



## herrmann24 (11. Mai 2012)

Habe seit Ende März ein Torque 9.0 Vertride, und seit kurzem ein
Knacken und Knarzen am Bike das immer schlimmer wird.Habe schon meine Dämpfer und Wippenschrauben neu gefettet und mit Loctite befestigt,leider ohne Erfolg.Dabei habe ich mir noch die obere Dämpferschraube rund gemacht.Nach Rücksprache mit Canyon bekomme ich jetzt in KW 23 eine neue Schraube auf Kulanz.Dazu bekamm ich noch 
einen Geheimtippvon Canyon: den Rahmen mit Hohlraumversiegelung aus zu sprühen damit habe ich schon vielen Kunden geholfen.Dazu einfach die Sattelstütze entfernen und die Versiegelung gleichmäßig  in den Rahmen sprühen. Sollte dies alles Ihnen nicht zu sagen müsste  das Bike zur Geräuschoptimierung zu uns ins Haus.Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?        Das Bike einzuschicken wäre meine letzte Option aber vieleicht kann mir noch jemand einen Tipp geben .


----------



## xander_v (11. Mai 2012)

Ja hat bei mir 3 oder 4 wochen außerhalb der saison gedauert.
danach hat es angefangen zu knacken.
statt versiegelung kannst du auch wd40nehen.
wenn du es eischickst machen die nix anderes.
war bei einem freund von mir genauso.
das problen tritt öfter auf und seit dem wd40 ist alles ruhig.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2012)

Hatte an meinem Trailflow (von Januar 2012) auch seit ein paar Wochen ein Knacken, dass auch immer schlimmer wurde. Dachte zuerst an den Sattel, später dann an den Antrieb/Kette. Nichts! Habe dann die Ursache beim Anheben bemerkt... leichtes Spiel der Lager Wippe/Sitzstrebe.

Auch wenn man bei dem nicht auffindbaren Knacken verrückt werden kann... reinsprühen werd ich da bestimmt nichts .


----------



## xander_v (11. Mai 2012)

Spätestens canyon machts nen neuen rahmen geben die nicht raus. jedenfalls wenn das knacken vom rahmen kommt.
stand sogar im reperaturprotokoll.
Diese lösungen sind für mich auch ein grund das das nächste rad wahracheinlich von einem anderen hersteller kommt.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2012)

herrmann24 schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich mir noch die obere Dämpferschraube rund gemacht.



Das ist schon einigen passiert! Die Schraube ist zu weich!! Besser würde man hier einfach 'ne andere Schraube nehmen!

Mit dem Knacken das ist ein ewiger Kampf! Ich bezweifle jedoch stark das bei anderen Herstellern dieses Problem nicht auftritt!!!! Das Knacken wäre für mich kein Grund den Hersteller zu wechseln! Es gibt eine Lösung wenn man alleine unterwegs ist! MP3 Player in die Ohren und schon is Ruhe!! 
Spaß bei Seite! Wenn es von den Lagern kommt könnte man diese gegen ein paar hochwertige Lager tauschen! Is aber auch stressig die kann man meist nicht selbst einpressen!


----------



## turbocat (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn man durch das Sitzrohr Hohlraumversiegelung oder Kriechöl sprüht, dann kann es doch eigentlich nur ein Problem im Tretlager, oder wenn man den Rahmen schön schwenkt, eventuell im Steuerlager beheben, der Rahmen selber hat ja keine beweglichen Teile, hoffe wenigstens, dass nicht die Schweissnähte knacken 

Finde das eine interessante Methode, aber Kriechöl Richtung Tretlager zu sprühen, finde ich keine so gute Idee. Tretlager sind normalerweise gefettet, und das Kriechöl unterwandert die Fettschicht. Tönt für mich ein wenig nach "quick and dirty" mit nicht so tollen Langzeitfolgen.

Vielleicht könnte man versuchen, das Tretlager, die Kurbeln und die Kettenblattschrauben mit einer anständigen Portion Fett neu zu montieren. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## xander_v (12. Mai 2012)

Woher es genau kommt kann ich nicht sagen.
habe aber den nackten rahmen in den schraubstock gespannt und bei leichtem, wirklich leichtem bewegen hat es geknackt.
wer es probieren mag bitte nicht vergessen was zum schutz zwischen tretlager und klemmbacken zu legen.
das tretlager oder das gewinde im rahmn habe ih danach mit bremsenreiniger gesäubert. 
seit dem ist ruhe und die letzte bikepark saison hat das rad überstanden.
zum thema deswegen den hersteller zu wechseln, so ein problem hatte ich noch bei keinem meiner fullys, das problem kann natürlich auch bei anderen herstellern auftreten, muss eben ieder selber entscheiden.
mit dem service von canyon bin ich mittlerweile auch sehr zufrieden.
aber bis heute hätte ich das rad vier mal zu denen schicken sollen und das ist zu viel.

thema dämpferschraube, canyon sag das dort die aluschraube hin muss, damit bei überlast der bolzen kaputt geht und nicht die aufnahme.


----------



## turbocat (12. Mai 2012)

Merci xander_v, dann könnte das knacken wirklich vom Tretlager her stammen.

Mein vorheriges Bike, ein Specialized s-works Enduro, hatte übrigens das Problem auch, denke, Knackgeräusche können bei jedem Bike auftreten. Es gibt ja Spezialisten, welche dem Knacken mit einem Stethoskop auf den Grund gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (12. Mai 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> [...]
> thema dämpferschraube, canyon sag das dort die aluschraube hin muss, damit bei überlast der bolzen kaputt geht und nicht die aufnahme.



so nen Scharrn hab ich ja noch nie gehört  
und warum hatte das alte Torque Edelstahlschrauben am Dämpfer?
Von ner kaputten Dämpferaufnahme hab ich da noch nie was gehört.
Die sollen mal endlich die Leute an der Hotline schulen, dass die nicht immer so nen Quark erzählen


----------



## xander_v (12. Mai 2012)

Frag mich was besseres, keine ahnung warum das so sein soll.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2012)

Habe das "Knacken" auch am 09 er Torque. Wen ich es richtig deute, ist es irgendwo am Oberrohr fast zum übergang zum Steuerrohr. Oder Unterrohr zum übergang steuerrohr. Irgendwo da im Dreieck.Keine Risse oder ähnliches erkennbar.
Was bis jetzt immer geholfen hat, den Bock mal schön den Berg runter rocken. Dann war bei mir für kurze unbestimmte Zeit ruh.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Mai 2012)

hehe, das hört sich an wie bei mir. Knacken bis nach der ersten Abfahrt, dann ist Ruhe. Zumindest für den Tag.


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Mai 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> thema dämpferschraube, canyon sag das dort die aluschraube hin muss, damit bei überlast der bolzen kaputt geht und nicht die aufnahme.



Was ein Käse, der Rahmen wird zerstört, egal durch was, wenn der Bolzen bricht. Und wenns ne fette Dell durch den einschlagenden Dämpfergibt.


----------



## xander_v (14. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, nicht meine aussage! das thema wurde hier schonmal besprochen. ein user hat bei canyon angerufen und gefragt wie es aussieht wenn man da eine edelstahlschraube nimmt. und die antwort von canyon habe ich ja schon gepostet.
Canyon ging übrigens davon aus das sich der bolzen verbiegt und nicht bricht. 
stellt sich nur die frage wie man den bolzen dann raus bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (14. Mai 2012)

Aloha!
Ich möchte in mein Torque trailflow 2011 einen Vivid Air einbauen und bin grade auf der Suche nach den richtigen Buchsen.
Gehören da vorne und hinten 22,2*8 rein oder sind das 2 verschiedene?
Greez...


----------



## xander_v (14. Mai 2012)

22,2x8 oben und unten


----------



## Schepperbeppo (14. Mai 2012)

Perfekt, merci, kann ich dann eigentlich die vom DHX weiterfahren oder brauch ich spezielle für den Vivid?


----------



## cbrmicha (14. Mai 2012)

Habe auch ein 2011 Torque und wollte auch vom DHX Air auf Vivid Air wechseln. Da ich einen S Rahmen habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Vivid von der Einbauhöhe des Ausgleichsbehälters da passt.
Beim DHX ist noch ca. 1cm Luft bis zum Oberrohr.


----------



## xander_v (14. Mai 2012)

der vivid wird mit dem agb nach untern montiert.
probier doch einfachmal den dhx anderrum einzubauen, wenn das passt sollte es mit dem vivid auch gehen


----------



## feilsson (14. Mai 2012)

salve kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich den lack von meinem dropzone mit raw-rahmen runterbekomme?

also den lack vom schriftzug mein ich. tut's aceton/Nagellackentferner oder was brauch ich dafür? bin mir nicht sicher ob das nicht eine pulverbeschichtung ist, oder anodisiert oder sonstwas...


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub die meisten Leute benutzen Aceton!
*
Das in Fox Gabeln im Auslieferzustand oft zu wenig Öl drinnen ist, kann das jemand bestätigen????*


----------



## Totoxl (16. Mai 2012)

Schriftzug Pulver glaube ich nicht. Ich habe von meinem Alpinist die Schrift entfernt...

Benötigtes Material:
2,5 Flaschen Nagellackentferner, 3 Topfschwämme und eine 1/2 Rolle Haushaltsrolle.

Haushaltsrolle mit Entferner tränken und auf den Schriftzug gelegt zum lösen durch Aceton.
Danach den Topfschamm getränkt und schön schrubben, bis man die Schnauze voll hat, oder der Lack runter ist.

Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120604


----------



## 360D (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein Trailflow von 2010. Auf dem Lager wo sich der Sag-Indikator befindet und die Schwinge am Rahmen befestigt ist, ist eine Abdeckkappe aus Kunstoff drauf.

Gibt es die als Ersatzteil?

Meine ist leider gebrochen 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (16. Mai 2012)

cbrmicha schrieb:


> Habe auch ein 2011 Torque und wollte auch vom DHX Air auf Vivid Air wechseln. Da ich einen S Rahmen habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Vivid von der Einbauhöhe des Ausgleichsbehälters da passt.
> Beim DHX ist noch ca. 1cm Luft bis zum Oberrohr.


 
Der Vivid Air paßt natürlich auch im S-Rahmen.
Hat ja Canyon auch so seriemäßig ausgeliefert.
Und der AGB ist selbstverständlich auch oben wie bei allen anderen Rahmengrößen, da er ja an der Kolbenstange sitzt, geht also gar nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolace (16. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die meisten Leute benutzen Aceton!
> *
> Das in Fox Gabeln im Auslieferzustand oft zu wenig Öl drinnen ist, kann das jemand bestätigen????*



ich kanns nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, kann aber nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob ich da nicht ein seltener Einzelfall bin:
Habe ein Torque '11 Trailflow mit Float Fit RC2. Auf der einen Seite waren etwa 20ml, auf der anderen 5ml Öl drin. Werksangabe: Beide Seiten 40ml(!).
Habe jetzt 10w40 Motoröl drin, beide Seiten 40ml. Lief direkt viel fluffiger, man erkennt jetzt auch immer einen leichten Schmierfilm auf den Holmen!


----------



## Rad-ab (16. Mai 2012)

360D schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Trailflow von 2010. Auf dem Lager wo sich der Sag-Indikator befindet und die Schwinge am Rahmen befestigt ist, ist eine Abdeckkappe aus Kunstoff drauf.
> 
> Gibt es die als Ersatzteil?
> 
> ...


Wenn Du die äußerste Kappe meinst, dann hat die die Canyon Ersatzteilnummer A1017960

Bestell Dir am besten noch einiges an Verschleißteilen mit (diverse Buchsen z.B. ) Da Canyon immer 5,90 Versand nimmt ....


----------



## Schepperbeppo (16. Mai 2012)

> ich kanns nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, kann aber nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob ich da nicht ein seltener Einzelfall bin:
> Habe ein Torque '11 Trailflow mit Float Fit RC2. Auf der einen Seite waren etwa 20ml, auf der anderen 5ml Öl drin. Werksangabe: Beide Seiten 40ml(!).
> Habe jetzt 10w40 Motoröl drin, beide Seiten 40ml. Lief direkt viel fluffiger, man erkennt jetzt auch immer einen leichten Schmierfilm auf den Holmen!


War bei mir exakt das gleiche im 2011 trailflow


----------



## whurr (17. Mai 2012)

Ich will mir das mit der Öl Menge in der 36er Fox Float jetzt auch mal angucken, den Spacer entfernen und gleichzeit die Dichtungen wechseln.

Hat jemand einen Tipp womit man am besten die neuen Dichtungen einpresst?

Da scheint sich ja jeder selbst irgendwas zu basteln (alte Dämpferhülle, Plastikrohr) ... aber eventuell gibt's ja was passendes schnell und günstig zu erwerbendes im Baumarkt.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Mai 2012)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> coolace schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kanns nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, kann aber nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob ich da nicht ein seltener Einzelfall bin:
> ...



Na wunderbar!!! Meine Rohre sind staubtrocken! Ich hab bei Canyon um Hilfe gebeten und habe heute schriftlich Antwort erhalten. Ich wollte mich nach den Füllmengen und den Anzugsdrehmomenten erkundigen. Die Antwort lautete in etwa so:

"Eine Gabelwartung ist auf Grund Ihrer Komplexität nur für Werkstätten vorgesehen. Insofern haben wir auch keine Empfehlungen für Füllstandshöhen oder den einzelnen Drehmomentangaben. Berücksichtigen Sie auch bitte, dass Eingriffe Gewährleistungs- sowie Garantieansprüche erlischen lassen.

Um Ihre Gabel auf eine einwandfreie Funktion prüfen zu lassen, empfehlen wir den Besuch einer Fachwerkstatt."

 Mein Bike ist erst 7 Wochen alt!!! Zwei Wochen hat es schon im Keller gestanden, weil ich mein Laufrad einsenden musste. Ich habe doch ein Recht auf einwandfreie Ware! Jetzt soll ich mein Geld in irgend'ner Fachwerkstatt verpulvern?????  

Das sind doch nur zwei Schrauben die man öffnen und wieder schließen muss. Im Fox Tech Center steht auch was von 40 ml green oil auf beiden Seiten und in der Tabelle für die Anzugsdrehmomente steht 5,6 Nm für die bottom nuts und 1,23 Nm für den Rebound Knob. Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Soll ich die Gabel ausbauen, an Canyon senden und die lange Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen oder kann ich das ohne weiteres selber machen? Das original Fox green 10 wt bekommt man ja im Internet und einen Drehmomentschraubendreher und einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich. Sind natürlich beide geeicht!! 

Also was nun?????


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich träufle immer bisschen Öl auf die standrohre bevor ich losfahr. 
Ist zwar lästig aber sehr wirkungsvoll und effektiv und zugleich einfach.


----------



## xander_v (17. Mai 2012)

Selber machen, wenn du sie einschickst kann es gut sein das die das als natürlichen verschleiß sehen und berechnen.
du wechselst ja nur das öl und machst keinen kompletten service. irgendwie lustig, irgendwo habe ich mal nen kompletten service von ner talas gesehen. der fox mechanike hat immer schön alles erklärt damit es der nutzer sekber machen kann. Aber erlaubt scheint es nicht zu sein.


----------



## 360D (17. Mai 2012)

@21XC12: schau dir mal das video an, da wird alles gut erklärt, ist  eigentlich ganz einfach:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWili5jKgY"]Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
ich würds nicht einschicken sonst kostet es was und wenn du pech hast wartest du ein paar wochen...

@Rad-ab: ja ich mein die ganz äußere, schwarze Plastikkappe Danke!
Kann man die Teile auch Online irgendwo anschauen bzw. bestellen oder  muss man da anrufen? Ich konnte nur ein paar Ersatzteile wie Schaltaugen  auf der Hompage von Canyon finden


----------



## xander_v (17. Mai 2012)

Genau das ist das video, in der anleitung steht doch irgedwo das man bei der gabel alle 20 oder 30std. das öl wechseln soll.
stell dir mal vor das würde man machen, was das kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. Mai 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> ...wenn du sie einschickst kann es gut sein das die das als natürlichen verschleiß sehen und berechnen...



Wenn das Bike 7 Wochen alt ist und statt 40 z.B. nur 5 ml drin sind kann man wohl kaum von Verschleiß reden. Die wollen sich nur absichern und das auf Kosten der Kunden. Find ich ein bissel mager, wenn man mir nicht mal ein paar Auskünfte über Füllmenge und Anzugsdrehmomente geben möchte bzw. mir diese Auskünfte verschweigt / vorenthält. Ich finde das ist ein feines Ausweichmanöver!!!


----------



## xander_v (17. Mai 2012)

ja, toll finde ich es auch nicht aber so wird es denke ablaufen.
vieleicht sind sie auch kullant, die erfahrung habe ich mit fox aber noch nicht gemacht, sofern man das erlassen der versandkosten, nicht als kullant bezeichnet.

zu thema drehmoment und und füllmengen findet man alles in zwei minuten auf der website oder auf der cd die beim rad dabei ist.
ich habe keine ahnung bei wem du angerufen oder gefragt hast aber das canyon dir zu jeder gabel und zu jedem dämpfer die anzugsmomente und ölmengen nennen soll finde ich ein bischen viel verlangt.

für deine float sind es z.b. diese:

2011-2012 36 FLOAT 170 & 180
(FIT RC2 damper)
FOX Red 10 wt.                 Damper                 66.9                                           
FOX Green 10 wt. -                Damper-side oil bath                 40.0
                            - Spring-side oil bath                 40.0                                           
FOX Float Fluid                 Air Chamber                 5.0

*36*

part description
torque values​​ in-lb​​ Nm​​ topcaps​ 220​ 24.86​ bottom nuts​ 50​ 5.60​ disc brake hose guide M3 screw​ 8​ 0.90​ air tank valve (FLOAT & TALAS models only)​ 40​ 4.52​ valve core (FLOAT & TALAS models only)​ 4​ 0.45​ preload knob (VAN model only)​ 4​ 0.45​ rebound knob​ 11​ 1.23​ compression tuning knobs (RC2 models only)​ 4​ 0.45​ axle & axle pinch bolts​ 19​ 2.13​


----------



## cbrmicha (17. Mai 2012)

@ Flash_Gordon
Da du ja auch einen S-Rahmen hast kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was der Vivid Air für eine Kennlinie hat (Rebound/Compression).
Einbaulänge müssten sein 240mm und Hub 76mm.
Mein Gewicht liegt bei 75kg.


----------



## mad1993max (17. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so ne frage aber alle canyon Räder werden doch in Deutschland gefertigt oder

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## Antilles (17. Mai 2012)

was heisst gefertigt? entwickelt und montiert ja!


----------



## morch84 (17. Mai 2012)

Also nochmal zu der Öl Geschichte ich möchte mal wissen wie ihr die Öl menge nachmesst. Die Menge die rausläuft ist doch nicht die Menge die drin war das Öl klebt ja im gesamten Innenleben... Und außerdem wenn die Gabelrohre Ölig sind ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht gut dann wären ja die Abstreifer undicht..... Macht euch nich so in Kopf fährt lieber

Der Mechaniker hat gesprochen, nicht böse gemeint ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (18. Mai 2012)

Hatte auch etwa 5/20 ml Ül in meiner Float, 
Also hab Meine aufgemacht, ausbluten lassen, alles schön sauber gemacht.. Auch mal auf Luft und Zugstufenseite reingedrückt, dass alles Öl raus ist. Hab statt den bei Fox angegebenen 40ml/Seite nur etwa 30 ml Fox green reingekippt .. siehe da läuft prima, Federweg nutzt se auch .. Top


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Auch mal auf Luft und Zugstufenseite reingedrückt, dass alles Öl raus ist.



Wie reingedrückt? Kannst du das mal näher erläutern?


----------



## Mithras (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Casting unten ist, und die Standrohre sich gerade über der Ölwanne austropfen, schauen aus den Standrohren unten die dünnen Stangen raus, an denen das Casting festgeschraubt war.
Die einfach etwas nach oben drücken, nicht viel, reichen einige Millimeter .. da kam bei mir dann nochmal ein Schwupps Öl aus den Standrohren getropft.


----------



## fanatikz (18. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wie reingedrückt? Kannst du das mal näher erläutern?



Er meint wohl, er hat nach abnehmen des Castings die ausgefahrenen Teile in die Tauchrohre gedrückt...

Am besten stellst n Eimer drunter und lässts ne Stunde stehen, dannach alles schön sauberwischen und wieder füllen die Schrauben wie im Video "handwarm" anziehen und gut ist...

Was ich immer noch mach die Gummis raus und mit Seifenlauge waschen und die Schaumstoffringe in Öl auswaschen und dann gut mit frischem vollsaugen lassen, solang die noch nicht ausgeleiert sind verwende ich die auch wieder...

Achso, meine war ab Werk auch knochentrocken und ich war beim ersten mal sehr zögerlich das Teil zu öffnen...


----------



## coolace (18. Mai 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Also nochmal zu der Öl Geschichte ich möchte mal wissen wie ihr die Öl menge nachmesst. Die Menge die rausläuft ist doch nicht die Menge die drin war das Öl klebt ja im gesamten Innenleben... Und außerdem wenn die Gabelrohre Ölig sind ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht gut dann wären ja die Abstreifer undicht..... Macht euch nich so in Kopf fährt lieber
> 
> Der Mechaniker hat gesprochen, nicht böse gemeint ist aber so.



Kann nicht so viel sein was da drin klebt, denn ich habe genau 40 ml nachgekippt und der Federweg wird immernoch voll ausgenutzt. Zudem läuft sie jetzt tatsächlich spürbar besser, und das ist am wichtigsten

@21XC12: Die Gabel aufmachen und Öl wechseln ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Ich meine sogar gelesen zu haben, dass es keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie hat, wenn man es selber macht. Aber keine Gewähr, das solltest du vielleicht nochmal recherchieren. 

@whurr: Den "Spacer" entfernen, der die Float auf 170mm begrenzt, dürfte nicht so einfach sein, da du dafür die Lufteinheit aufmachen musst. Aber auch dafür gibt es eine Anleitung von Fox.


----------



## Loods (18. Mai 2012)

Man braucht sich beim Ölwechsel und SPacer Entfernen bei der Float 170/180 wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Wer Bilder vom Innenleben sehen will kann mal in mein Benutzeralbum schauen. Es war das erste mal, dass ich eine Gabel geöffnet hatte und es lief ohne Probleme. Natürlich war meine im Neuzustand auch furztrocken...


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Mai 2012)

Danke für die vielen Erläuterungen und Tipps!!! 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem zu wenig Öl drinnen war / ist. Is doch im Grunde ne Frechheit das da generell nicht die vorgeschriebene Menge an Öl in der Gabel is. Gibts sonst noch was zu beachten? Z.B. muss man die Luft voher ablassen? Highspeed-, Lowspeeddurckstufe und Zugstufe ganz auf- oder zudrehen?


----------



## fanatikz (18. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Erläuterungen und Tipps!!!
> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem zu wenig Öl drinnen war / ist. Is doch im Grunde ne Frechheit das da generell nicht die vorgeschriebene Menge an Öl in der Gabel is. Gibts sonst noch was zu beachten? Z.B. muss man die Luft voher ablassen? Highspeed-, Lowspeeddurckstufe und Zugstufe ganz auf- oder zudrehen?



Nö, nur mit Gefühl anziehen...


----------



## NO99 (18. Mai 2012)

@cxfahrer:

und sind dein Umwerfer und der Kettenspanner noch zu haben???

Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

NO99 schrieb:


> @cxfahrer:
> 
> und sind dein Umwerfer und der Kettenspanner noch zu haben???
> 
> Grüße




Siehe PN!

Hat jemand die Befestigungsplatte für den Umwerfer  am 2009er Torque über ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (21. Mai 2012)

für die hammerschmidt? müsste ich noch haben, bin am we wieder zuhause dann guck ich nach!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> für die hammerschmidt? müsste ich noch haben, bin am we wieder zuhause dann guck ich nach!



nein - die für den Umwerfer. HS brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Antilles (21. Mai 2012)

mh ich hab so 2 platten^^ ich mach mal bilder und dann sagst du einfach ob du eine davon brauchen kannst :-D


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. Mai 2012)

hat von euch einer erfahrungen mit dem lift in winterberg in kombination mit reverb?


----------



## wartool (21. Mai 2012)

DRINGENDE FRAGE :

wer von Euch hatte sein 2011er torque schon zum Lagertausch zerlegt?
Ich habe das Problem, dass am untern linken Hauptlager eine Art Hülse direkt unter der Schraube zu sitzen scheint, die ich nicht von der anderen Seite ausgetrieben bekomme. Klemmt das Teil nur, oder hat das Teil evtl mit der Schwinge gefressen? Ich schätze, erst wenn ich dieses Teil demontiert bekommen habe kann ich den Schwingenkörper abnehmen, um an die eigentlichen Lager bzw vorher deren Sicherung auf der Antriebsseite gelange.

Rütteln, Schütteln, etc waren erfolglos. eine Kante zum "Ansetzen" gibt es weder Innen, noch Außen :-(


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Mai 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> DRINGENDE FRAGE :
> 
> wer von Euch hatte sein 2011er torque schon zum Lagertausch zerlegt?
> Ich habe das Problem, dass am untern linken Hauptlager eine Art Hülse direkt unter der Schraube zu sitzen scheint, die ich nicht von der anderen Seite ausgetrieben bekomme. Klemmt das Teil nur, oder hat das Teil evtl mit der Schwinge gefressen? Ich schätze, erst wenn ich dieses Teil demontiert bekommen habe kann ich den Schwingenkörper abnehmen, um an die eigentlichen Lager bzw vorher deren Sicherung auf der Antriebsseite gelange.
> ...



Ja die muss raus...
Ich mach die raus indem ich nen Schraubendreher ins Loch stecke.
Die Isolierung dsr Schraubendrehers ist aus etwas weicheren Kunstoff  und läuft nach hinten konisch auseinander. Also fest rein stecken bis der Kunstoff in der Hülse klemmt und dann raus ziehen...


----------



## whurr (21. Mai 2012)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> hat von euch einer erfahrungen mit dem lift in winterberg in kombination mit reverb?



Ich hatte im Shop danach gefragt und sie haben mir klar davon abgeraten.
Sie hatten wohl Lei-Bikes mit Reverb ... und da ist bei allen die Leitung draufgegangen.
Ich hab dann eine normale montiert.

Mach das aber besser vorher ... die Remote-Kabel-Satteliten mit nem Mini-Tool abzuschrauben macht eher wenig Spaß


----------



## Funsportler (21. Mai 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand die Lager der Sun Ringle Demon Nabe eines FR am HR gewechselt? 
Auf der Bremsseite konnte ich die Bezeichnung 6002RS ablesen. Weiß jemand die oder
das andere Lager? Will die Nabe eigentlich erst auseinanderbauen, wenn ich die neuen 
Lager habe, daher meine Frag hier. Die Sufu habe ich ausgiebig und ohne Erfolg bemüht. Merci


----------



## wartool (22. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja die muss raus...
> Ich mach die raus indem ich nen Schraubendreher ins Loch stecke.
> Die Isolierung dsr Schraubendrehers ist aus etwas weicheren Kunstoff  und läuft nach hinten konisch auseinander. Also fest rein stecken bis der Kunstoff in der Hülse klemmt und dann raus ziehen...




THX.. werde ich mal probieren.. obwohl ich erstmal geringe Hoffnung habe.. so etwas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon probiert.. 
Melde mich, wenn es nicht hinhaut..

wenigstens steht fest, dass das Teil raus muss und ich das Zeichnungslesen nicht verlernt habe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2012)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die Lager der Sun Ringle Demon Nabe eines FR am HR gewechselt?
> Auf der Bremsseite konnte ich die Bezeichnung 6002RS ablesen. Weiß jemand die oder
> das andere Lager? Will die Nabe eigentlich erst auseinanderbauen, wenn ich die neuen
> Lager habe, daher meine Frag hier. Die Sufu habe ich ausgiebig und ohne Erfolg bemüht. Merci



gewechselt nur teilweise - weil ich nicht alle vier da hatte  - und als ich den Zustand der Aluachse gesehen habe (stark eingelaufen) wars mir egal - da hab ich die Nummern auch nicht notiert....glaub es waren 28x15x7 (aussen/innen/breite) im Freilauf, bin aber nicht sicher.
Hol dir lieber ne neue Nabe, die man auch auf x12 umbauen kann.

@antilles: canyon schickt mir so eine Halteplatte nach.


----------



## undetaker (22. Mai 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> DRINGENDE FRAGE :
> 
> wer von Euch hatte sein 2011er torque schon zum Lagertausch zerlegt?
> Ich habe das Problem, dass am untern linken Hauptlager eine Art Hülse direkt unter der Schraube zu sitzen scheint, die ich nicht von der anderen Seite ausgetrieben bekomme. Klemmt das Teil nur, oder hat das Teil evtl mit der Schwinge gefressen? Ich schätze, erst wenn ich dieses Teil demontiert bekommen habe kann ich den Schwingenkörper abnehmen, um an die eigentlichen Lager bzw vorher deren Sicherung auf der Antriebsseite gelange.
> ...


 
Ich will bei mir auch die Lager tauschen, woher bekommt man die, nur bei Canyon, oder sind das DIN Lager die ich im Lagerladen kaufen kann?

Gruß Legi


----------



## Rad-ab (22. Mai 2012)

undetaker schrieb:


> Ich will bei mir auch die Lager tauschen, woher bekommt man die, nur bei Canyon, oder sind das DIN Lager die ich im Lagerladen kaufen kann?
> 
> Gruß Legi



Sind ganz normale Standardlager die Du überall her bekommst.
Hier im Thread wurden auch schon mehrfach die Typennummern genannt.


----------



## Nukem49 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte Canyon deswegen schonmal angeschrieben und bekam folgendes zurück:

4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von  6,95
4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von  11,90
2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum Stückpreis von  14,90

Die Lager bekommst du bei entsprechenden Händlern allerdings um einiges günstiger. Ich habe z.B. hier bestellt:
www.kugellagershopberlin.de
www.kugellager-express.de


----------



## KimH (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich brauche auch eine lager fÃ¼r meine Lux MR
Bitte teilen Sie mir einen direkten Link zu dieser:
*Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum StÃ¼ckpreis von â¬ 14,90*
Leider kann ich ihn nicht finden in den vorgeschlagenen Webshops

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Kim


----------



## wartool (22. Mai 2012)

@KimH
ich habe das Teil auch nicht so auf die Schnelle gefunden und dann bei Canyon geordert.

@all
ich habe beim Lagerwechsel festgestellt, dass alle Lager (außer dem Hauptlager, dass ich noch nicht testen konnte) noch einwandfrei liefen....

Ich habe das Rad jetzt ein Jahr.. und bin damit ca 7500km meistens im Mittelgebirge Enduromässig gefahren.... den ganzen Winter über und bei übelstem Dreck usw...

Also keine voreilige Panik, was den Lagerwechsel angeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2012)

Also die JNK GE8C habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden. Sind diese Teflon-Gleitlager. Wenn da mal bitte jemand einen direkten Link hat... gerne!

@Funsportler
Kannst dich mit deiner Frage auch direkt an SunRingle Europa wenden, die antworten da sehr fix.


----------



## Nukem49 (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.kugellagershopberlin.de/...oduct&id=984&cid=393&pname=gelenklager-ge-8-c


----------



## KimH (22. Mai 2012)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> http://www.kugellagershopberlin.de/...oduct&id=984&cid=393&pname=gelenklager-ge-8-c


Danke, Du bist der Mann!


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. Mai 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Shop danach gefragt und sie haben mir klar davon abgeraten.
> Sie hatten wohl Lei-Bikes mit Reverb ... und da ist bei allen die Leitung draufgegangen.
> Ich hab dann eine normale montiert.
> 
> Mach das aber besser vorher ... die Remote-Kabel-Satteliten mit nem Mini-Tool abzuschrauben macht eher wenig Spaß



wollt eig meine wunderschöne Kabelführung nicht hinüber haben 
glaube werde das Risiko eingehen...mal verliert man ja und mal gewinnen die anderen


----------



## Nukem49 (23. Mai 2012)

Also bevor du dir deine teure Sattelstütze kaputt machst würd ich tauschen. Muss ja nichtmal unbedingt beim Liften passieren. Die Reverb brauchste doch im Park eh nicht...


----------



## Antilles (23. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @antilles: canyon schickt mir so eine Halteplatte nach.








Die 2 hier hätte ich da:-D


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Die 2 hier hätte ich da:-D



Na die hab ich eh selber. Schöne Tischdecke.
Aber wie gesagt, ich bekomme jetzt irgendwelche kryptisch bezeichneten Teile nachgesandt - dann wirds wohl passen.

BTW: ich will ja nicht jammern - einen Rahmen hab ich ja nun - aber es ist irgendwie schon seltsam dass der Rahmen, den sie mir zuerst für 750.- verkaufen wollten und den ich nun für lau bekommen habe, eine verspachtelte und schwarz übersprühte große Delle im Oberrohr und ein nicht ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr hat ...hmmm...was soll man davon halten..?
Also Vorsicht bei Rahmenkauf im Outlet...


----------



## wartool (23. Mai 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> THX.. werde ich mal probieren.. obwohl ich erstmal geringe Hoffnung habe.. so etwas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon probiert..
> Melde mich, wenn es nicht hinhaut..
> 
> wenigstens steht fest, dass das Teil raus muss und ich das Zeichnungslesen nicht verlernt habe ;-)




Kleines Update.. das Teil istz immernoch bombenfest :-(

hat jemand ne andere Idee? Selbst aufbohren stelle isch schwer in Frage, weil cih dabei hoffen müsste, dass sich der Bohrer wegen zu großem Vorschub verklemmt und cih das Teil damit gezogen bekomme... Ersatzteil ahbe cih hier liegen.. aber auch das braucht nen freien Einbauplatz ;-P


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Mai 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Kleines Update.. das Teil istz immernoch bombenfest :-(
> 
> hat jemand ne andere Idee? Selbst aufbohren stelle isch schwer in Frage, weil cih dabei hoffen müsste, dass sich der Bohrer wegen zu großem Vorschub verklemmt und cih das Teil damit gezogen bekomme... Ersatzteil ahbe cih hier liegen.. aber auch das braucht nen freien Einbauplatz ;-P


Ich habe es noch nicht raus nehmen müssen (Gott sei dank):
Aber einige hier im Forum haben sich nen Gewinde reingeschnitten zum raus ziehen.
Ich denke den Ansatz werde ich auch wählen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## -Steppenwolf (23. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Ich will mir das Trailflow zulegen weiß aber nicht so recht ob ich es mir schon jetzt bestellen soll oder besser bis September warten und auf Rabatt hoffen soll?
Was meint ihr? gabs in den letzten Jahren Rabatt auf das Trailflow?

lg Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. Mai 2012)

Gab es glaub ich .. waren aber ratz fatz weg  ... oder auf ein Testbike im Outlet hoffen und zuschlagen wie ich ... is aber Glückssache .. und wenn du jetzt bestellst, kannst es halt dieses Jahr schon genießen


----------



## whurr (23. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich würde nicht den ganze Sommer warten wollen um dann möglicherweise max. 200  EUR zu sparen aber das Risiko einzugehen mein Wunsch-Bike gar nicht  mehr zu bekommen.

Ist ja bei Canyon nicht so wie bei Shop Marken wo man auch mal um die 25% sparen kann (und dann immer noch mehr bezahlt als bei Canyon  )


----------



## -Steppenwolf (23. Mai 2012)

Okay also meint ihr man kann sich nicht darauf verlassen dass es billiger wird...
Mein FRX hab ich 2010 400â¬ billiger bekommen und das ist natÃ¼rlich schon ne Stange Geld aber warten und hoffen will ich dann doch nicht 
danke!


----------



## Mithras (23. Mai 2012)

hab bei meinem Trailflow auch was über 500 gespart ... aber war halt Glück


----------



## simdiem (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute.

Ich wollte euch fragen, ob jemand von  euch eventuell seine goldene Sattelklemme, durch eine orangene tauschen möchte, oder ob möglicherweise jemand sogar eine goldene übrig hat. Ich brauche diese für mein FRX, da ich es farblich umgestalten will. Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9mm , also genauso wie beim Torque.

Hier noch ein Photo, auf dem die Farbe der orangenen Sattelstütze sehr realitätsnah getroffen ist: 




Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Mai 2012)

Die Sattelklemme kann man in allen Farben bei Canyon kaufen. Kostet 17 â¬.

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F07&item=5021


----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eig. ist das das ure PIMP BIKE   , würde noch bei bedarf dann einmal die gabel gegen eine RC2 tauschen und dann ist es TOP!


----------



## monkey10 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich werde mir jetzt wohl *exzentrische (asymmetrische) Dämpferbuchsen für das Torque* Alpinist (2011) besorgen. In meiner unmittelbarer Umgebung hat dies jemand an seinem GT Sanction getestet und damit das Tretlager ca 1cm abgesenkt, sowie den Lenkwinkel verflacht ohne spürbare Einbußen der Uphill-Performance (durch den theoretisch flacheren Sitzwinkel) und der Kinematik.

*Spricht irgendetwas dagegen?*

Einziger Stolperstein bei meinem Bike: Die obere Dämpferbefestigung lässt sich wohl nicht lösen ohne die weiche Alu-Schraube zu beschädigen. Da ich keinen Ersatz zuhause habe, werde ich dies erst machen wenn ich eine Reserve bekomme.

Daher ist es mir nicht wirklich möglich die aktuellen Buchsen und Bolzen von Canyon abzumessen. Kennt jemand die Maße? Bei* Canyon ist 22.2 x 8 mm* angegeben. Hierbei kann es sich doch nur um die obere & untere Dämpfereinbaubreite am Rahmen/Wippe handeln sowie des Bolzendurchmessers?

Die brauchen aber auch die Länge und Durchmesser der Buchsen:



> 1. Length of each bushing
> 2. Diameter of each bushing
> 3. Size of each bolt.
> 4. Model of shock.



Kann mir dazu jemand eine genaue Info geben?

Danke


----------



## xander_v (25. Mai 2012)

Die 22x8 das sagt ja das der durchmesser 8mm ist, wenn du deinen dampferhersteller nennst sollte das reichen.

Fahr auch mit sowas und ist echt gut, fahre aber nur berg ab daher kann ich zum uphill fahren nix sagen

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (25. Mai 2012)

Bushings sind 1/2zoll innendurchmesser und breite.
außendurchmesser bei fox ist glaube 15mm aber das sollten die nicht brauchen.

ich habe diese hier bestellt:
http://www.production-privee.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=8774399

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad1993max (25. Mai 2012)

Also bevor ich mir jetzt auch mein torque bestelle wollt ich noch fragen ob jemand schon mal ein cane creek duble barell verbaut hat (so einen wie beim torque frx)

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## xander_v (25. Mai 2012)

ja habe ich, musst aber auch sagen was du wissen willst.


----------



## Totoxl (25. Mai 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir jetzt wohl *exzentrische (asymmetrische) Dämpferbuchsen für das Torque* Alpinist (2011) besorgen. In meiner unmittelbarer Umgebung hat dies jemand an seinem GT Sanction getestet und damit das Tretlager ca 1cm abgesenkt, sowie den Lenkwinkel verflacht ohne spürbare Einbußen der Uphill-Performance (durch den theoretisch flacheren Sitzwinkel) und der Kinematik.
> 
> *Spricht irgendetwas dagegen?*
> 
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren warum? (nicht böse gemeint) Ich hatte vorher ein Kona Stinky Six. Tretlager ca. 35cm und Lenkwinkel 65, am Rad gemessen. Der Flache Lenkwinkel ist bei sehr Steilen Sachen schon schön, aber das Tiefe Tretlager nervte mich, bin Ständig mit den Pedalen hängen geblieben und bei unglücklicher Fußstellung mussten die Füße herhalten. Und immer darauf achten das man die Füße richtig stehen hat, kann man einfach nicht, oder ich bin zu dumm dafür. Es geht ja um nur 1cm, aber ich finde den kann man deutlich spüren. Aber deine Meinung und Erfahrung interessiert mich. Die Dinger kosten ja nicht die Welt, kaufen, testen, schreiben


----------



## xander_v (25. Mai 2012)

bin sehr zufrieden damit, habe aber auch ein kürzere kurbel verbaut um nicht aufzusetzen, was bisher noch nicht passiert ist.
ich finde das sich das rad bei schnelleren fahrten und in kurven besser handeln lässt.
zudem merkt man auch bei starkem gefälle oder stufen das die gabel das ganze ein wenig besser wegsteckt, jedoch nur minimal.

also ich würde es wieder tun, mit den füßen habe ich übrigens keine probleme.


----------



## Totoxl (25. Mai 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> bin sehr zufrieden damit, habe aber auch ein kürzere kurbel verbaut um nicht aufzusetzen, was bisher noch nicht passiert ist.
> ich finde das sich das rad bei schnelleren fahrten und in kurven besser handeln lässt.
> zudem merkt man auch bei starkem gefälle oder stufen das die gabel das ganze ein wenig besser wegsteckt, jedoch nur minimal.
> 
> also ich würde es wieder tun, mit den füßen habe ich übrigens keine probleme.



Das kann ich alles bestätigen und mit kürzeren Kurbel gleicht sich das ja ein wenig aus. Das Fuß Problem kann natürlich auch damit zusammen hängen, das ich ein großer Kerl mit großen Füßen bin. Knapp 2m mit 48/49 Schuhgröße. Ein kleinerer Mensch mit kleineren Füßen hat wahrscheinlich auch weniger Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (26. Mai 2012)

Bezüglich cane creek wollt nur wissen ob es geht (ja wenn dus hast) und wie die resultate sind 

Lg max

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## monkey10 (26. Mai 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren warum? (nicht böse gemeint)



Mein Einsatzbereich: Technische Touren / Vertriding in den Ostalpen & Vorbergen und sporadisch flowiges im Bikepark...

Viele von uns fahren Winkelsteuersätze und tiefer gelegte Bikes, hat v.a. im Grenzbereich Vorteile sowie bei flowigen Freeride-Strecken mit Anliegern.

Durch das etwas tiefere Tretlager (+ SAG) erwarte ich mir mehr im Bike zu sitzen. War schon sehr angenehm bei testen eines 29er Rumblefish. Weiteres würde ich gern einen minimal flacheren LW haben (für Vertriden & BP). Habe dies auch beim LV601 am Lago getestet. Durch Schlitteneinstellung an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme kann man den LW flacher machen u das Tretlager absenken. Das hat mir bei manchen Stellen ganz gut gefallen, jedoch der niedrige Stack sowie die langen Kettenstreben eher weniger. 

Das Aufsitzen der Pedale spielt IMHO v.a. bei verblockten Uphills eine Rolle. Bin 2 Jahre mit einem extrem tiefen Bike gefahren. War gewöhungsbedürftig, aber bis auf 1-2 Strecken bei uns kein Problem die fahrtechnisch zu lösen. Optional überlege mir eben dann mit weniger SAG am Hinterbau zu fahren (zur Zeit ca 35% im Stehen auf der Ebene, bergauf versackt er schon mal auf 40-45%).

Das ganze ist relativ günstig, dadurch einen Versuch wert. Bin zwar zufrieden und mittlererweile gewöhnt an mein Torque, aber man kann ja immer wieder versuchen etwas zu verbessern. Und es gibt auch Erfahrungswerte von eben diesen einen Biker mit dem GT Sanction, der nur Positives berichtet hat und jetzt auch diese Buchsen auch in sein AM einbauen will...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Mai 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Einziger Stolperstein bei meinem Bike: Die obere Dämpferbefestigung lässt sich wohl nicht lösen ohne die weiche Alu-Schraube zu beschädigen.



Wärm die linke Seite mit einer Heißluftpistole leicht an oder kipp bisschen kochendes Wasser drüber und die Schrauben gehen absolut leicht auf. (Schraubensicherung wird weich und Aluschraube wird länger und ist nicht mehr fest)

Unterwegs habe ich auch Angst an den festgebackenen Aluschrauben herumzudrehen, wenn man hier ständig liest, dass sie zerbröseln.


----------



## GORErider (27. Mai 2012)

gestern war´s ja soweit, hab das rad abgeholt und 2 umsorgte, freundliche mitarbeiter haben es mir dann bei canyon erklärt... es soll wohl auch so sein, dass beim trailflow nun keine aluschraube an der dämpferaufnahme verbaut wurde... ob das nun stimmt habe ich noch nicht überprüft.
dieses kunstoffding hinter der kasette wird laut aussage von c. nun an allen rädern verbaut, da es in frankreich wohl ein gesetz gibt, dass dieses vorschreibt. ist natürlich nun ab...
soweit so gut!

nun nach der ersten tour sind mir doch ein paar sachen aufgefallen:

ich finde, dass der abstand von innerer rechten pedale zur hinterradstrebe sehr sehr nahe ist, folglich kann ich mich nicht recht auf die plattformpedale stellen, da mein schuh ständig an die mit kunstoffabgeklebte strebe mit dem schuh aneckt... habt ihr son problem auch oder liegt das an meinem bigfoot?
bzw. gibt es eventl. eine pedale mit einer längeren achse?

auch finde ich, dass der lack black nicht unbedingt dolle ist, augenscheinlich fand ich bei c., dass das weiss von einer besseren qualität ist?! aber orange ist nicht so meine farbe.

die hammerschmidt find ich super, auch wenn nun nach ein wenig touren schon ein leichtes schnaufen und quitschen aus der kurbel höre (nicht im overdrive) damit kann ich aber gut leben, die gangauswahl find ich gut und ausreichend... frag mich allerdings wie manche leute mit dem frx und einem blatt touren fahren.....

mit der größe M bei 181 und 86cm schrittänge bin ich zufrieden es ist bis auf das sitzrohr fast exakt so gross wie mein torque2 in L. leider leider ist die hinterradnarbe nicht mehr so ein fussgängerschreck wie mein altes torque.

ich freue mich über das rad und das ich bisher von problemen verschont wurde!


----------



## mok2905 (27. Mai 2012)

Du hast doch auch den Drift Laufradsatz? Wenn ja wart mal ein paar Touren ab, die wird schon noch lauter 

Natürlich kein Vergleich zu Hope.

Was soll den beim Schwarz schlecht sein? Ist halt Anodisiert, weshalb man nie ein aalglattes finish bekommt wie beim weißen Lack + Klarlack.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Was soll den beim Schwarz schlecht sein? Ist halt Anodisiert, weshalb man nie ein aalglattes finish bekommt wie beim weißen Lack + Klarlack.



Arbeitsfarbe halt, leicht und haltbar... nix für die Eisdiele .


----------



## GORErider (27. Mai 2012)

NANANA mit der haltbarkeit finde ich sone sache, bei mir ist schon nach der ersten ausfahrt an einigen stellen das blanke alu zu sehen...
nicht so dolle, das alte torque2 hatte, nach meinem emfinden, eine bessere schicht drauf... vielleicht fällt es auch alles nur so stark auf, da es neu ist...irgendwann ist es mir bestimmt auch egal ist ja nen arbeitsgerät...


----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2012)

Zumindest haltbarer als Lack, Canyon Lack! Ansonsten... 'Nix ist für die Ewigkeit'


----------



## mok2905 (27. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Arbeitsfarbe halt, leicht und haltbar... nix für die Eisdiele .



Für die Eisdiele würde ich RAW bevorzugen 

Kriegt man das Anodisierte eigentlich runter?


----------



## whurr (28. Mai 2012)

GORErider schrieb:


> ich finde, dass der abstand von innerer rechten pedale zur hinterradstrebe sehr sehr nahe ist, folglich kann ich mich nicht recht auf die plattformpedale stellen, da mein schuh ständig an die mit kunstoffabgeklebte strebe mit dem schuh aneckt... habt ihr son problem auch oder liegt das an meinem bigfoot?



Wenn ich mit Klicks fahre komme ich häufig mit dem Hacken an die rechte Sitzstrebe.
Das Torque baut in diesem Bereich schon recht breit.
Ich stehe allerdings besonders mit dem rechten Hacken sehr weit nach innen.
Bei Flats passiert mir das nur selten. 
Da steh ich mit dem dem Fuß eher mittig und somit wird der Abstand Hacken/Strebe etwas größer.

Vermute also Du wirst Dich daran gewöhnen müssen.
Flat mit längerer Achse hindern dich ja nicht daran, Deinen Fuß wie gewohnt abzustellen 
Oder Du änderst Deine Fußposition ... mit dem Risiko, dass Deine Knie dann anfangen zu meckern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (28. Mai 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich will mir das mit der Öl Menge in der 36er Fox Float jetzt auch mal angucken, den Spacer entfernen und gleichzeit die Dichtungen wechseln.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp womit man am besten die neuen Dichtungen einpresst?
> 
> Da scheint sich ja jeder selbst irgendwas zu basteln (alte Dämpferhülle, Plastikrohr) ... aber eventuell gibt's ja was passendes schnell und günstig zu erwerbendes im Baumarkt.



Falls sich noch jemand die Frage bzgl. "Tool" zum Einpressen der neuen Hauptdichtungen an der 36er Fox stellt.
Es geht gut mit einem Hollowtech II Tool dieser Bauart.
Der Innendurchmesser passt bestens.

Zumindest wenn man es schon hat ist es günstig


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Kriegt man das Anodisierte eigentlich runter?



Ja, GORErider schon nach einer Ausfahrt


----------



## monkey10 (28. Mai 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> monkey10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja.. wenn der profi in riva (stefano, the lab) mit heißluftpistole sowie einer menge erfahrung die finger davon lässt, weil er meint, das die schraube sicher drauf gehen wird, dann hat dies für mich doch eine aussagekraft.

habe auch schon persönlich mit canyon technikern gesprochen, die mir bestätigten, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der dieses problem hat (vorort wollten/konnte sie mir nicht helfen). und letzten ist mir auch am lago ein torque besitzer begegnet, der die schraube mit einem linksdreher aufmachen musste...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Mai 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> naja.. wenn der profi in riva (stefano, the lab) mit heißluftpistole sowie einer menge erfahrung die finger davon lässt, weil er meint, das die schraube sicher drauf gehen wird, dann hat dies für mich doch eine aussagekraft.
> 
> habe auch schon persönlich mit canyon technikern gesprochen, die mir bestätigten, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der dieses problem hat (vorort wollten/konnte sie mir nicht helfen). und letzten ist mir auch am lago ein torque besitzer begegnet, der die schraube mit einem linksdreher aufmachen musste...



Ich dacht schon, ich wurde in Riva mit dem Wasserkessel aus der Ferienwohnung beobachtet 
Jeder ist eben unterschiedlich linkshändisch veranlagt. Wenn man aufpasst, merkt man, ob eine Schraube zieht, ob sie sich löst oder irgendetwas nachgeben wird. Und wie gesagt, wenn die Schraube heiß und dadurch bisschen gedehnt ist, dreht sie sich locker mit 2 Fingern am Inbus auf. Sogar in Riva.


----------



## xander_v (28. Mai 2012)

hatte bei mir mit dem heißluftfön auch nicht geklappt.
das problem lag nicht an der schraubensicherung, die lies sich nacher ohne murren lösen.
mit heißem wasser habe ich es aber nicht probiert.
naja mit dem neuen tel gehts besser.

zu thema cane creek db.
finde ihn sehr gut, es ist nur aufwändiger ihn einzustellen und man muss eben das werkzeug dabei haben.
mit den fingern geht da leider nix zu drehen.
das wäre das einzige manko was mir einfällt.


----------



## claymore3 (29. Mai 2012)

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema,hätte jemand ein Torque günstig abzugeben in Größe S/M ?


----------



## Scili (29. Mai 2012)

Sry Leutz.. kann es nirgens finden. Meine Sattelklemme am Alpi von 2010 hat heut den Geist aufgegeben.. kann mir jemand sagen, welche Grösse ich bestellen muss? 34,9?
Dank für ne schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## stonehill (30. Mai 2012)

Scili schrieb:


> Sry Leutz.. kann es nirgens finden. Meine Sattelklemme am Alpi von 2010 hat heut den Geist aufgegeben.. kann mir jemand sagen, welche Grösse ich bestellen muss? 34,9?
> Dank für ne schnelle Hilfe.



Richtig.


----------



## Scili (30. Mai 2012)

Danke ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (1. Juni 2012)

Weiß jemand ob Canyon den Fox DHX 5.0 mit der originalen Shimbestückung ordert und verbaut?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß es nicht, 
aber du redest auf jeden Fall vom DHX Air 5.0, oder?


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juni 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht,
> aber du redest auf jeden Fall vom DHX Air 5.0, oder?



Oh sorry... natürlich meine ich den DHX Air


----------



## cbrmicha (3. Juni 2012)

Hi,
habe heute einen Vivid Air in mein Torque 2011 gebaut. 
Tune ist MM. Bei ca. 160psi federt der Hinterbau keinen mm ein, so steif  wie ein Hardtail. Bei 100psi komme ich auf einen Sag von ca.30% ist das  nicht zu wenig Druck? (Gewicht 78kg)
Beim Ausfedern ist noch ein schmatzen zu hören.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Warum zu wenig druck?
Wenn er mit 100psi geht, dann ist es doch gut.
Beim übersetzungsverhältnis und deinem gewicht sind dann halt 160psi zu viel.
Das schmatzen ist die zugstufe. Ist normal.
Stell mal das grundsetup ein.
Bin den auch mal gefahren. Super dämpfer.
Man muss nur minimal mehr druck fahren als man denkt.
Dann geht der richtig gut.
Bin 25% sag gefahren und das war perfekt.
Hinterrad klebte am boden ( und das bei einem kona stinky!)
Musst du dir mal durchlesen. Danach ging der richtig gut.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## rookie082 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

für alle 2012er Vertride-Fahrer oder alle andernen die sich auch mit einer Formula Oval herumärgern -> sehr starkes "Schruppen" am Forderrad, bei starkem Bremsen oder Stopp.....ies, sowie dieses unerträgliche "Singen" bei langsamen bergauf Pedalerieren. Bei unserer letzten Aachentour (Niedeggen Simmerrath) wurde ich von unserer Truppe sogar ans Ende des Feldes verbannt.  ...Es half nix -> 20maliges Nachstellen, Entlüften, mehr oder weniger Öl, Kupferpaste an den Belägen...

...dann der Wechsel zur neuen XT BR785 mit Ice-Tec Scheiben und -Belägen.

Die ersten 150km habe ich nur runter und sie ist nun Eingefahren. Folgendes ist nach dem Ritt festzuhalten:

- beim Nachrüsten ist die Vordere Leitung zu kürzen
- auch im frischen Zustand schon sehr bissig
- ...nimmt aber beim Einbremsen nochmal kräftig an Bremskraft zu
-  die freestroke schraube (Druckpunkteinstellung) bringt nicht viel.
- den beschriebenen Anfangs-Widerstand beim Ziehen des Hebels kann ich bestätigen, er ist spürbar jedoch nicht störend, oder irriterend.

Im Vergleich zu Elixir CR/9 und Oval:
- sind die Hebel der XT sind nur 5mm kürzer -> allso keine Angst. ...reicht auch für 2-Finger-Bremser. In diese Situation, den 2ten mit dazu zu nehmen, bin ich jedoch noch nicht gekommen.
- Premspower: Liegt über der Elixir da weniger Handkraft benötigt wird und gleichauf mit der Oval
- Druckpunkt/Dosierbarkeit: Druckpunkt ist direkt jedoch ein ticken weicher als bei der Elixir und Oval finde ich persönlich besser, da es der Dosierbarkeit zu Gute kommt. Im Grenzbereich, kurz vor dem Blockieren ist die XT top zu Bedienen. -> Die Oval ist einfach nur Brutal von Anfang an, wobei die XT zum Ende hin gleich auf ist.

...und das Beste, kein Schruppen, da weniger Löcher in der Scheibe und sie ist muxmäuschen still. 

Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit den Shimano Stahlscheiben SM-RT76 gemacht hat bitte schreibt mich an.

Und wenn hier jemand aus Viersen, Mönchengladbach oder Raum Aachen kommt -> Ich suche noch Mitfahrer oder Mitfahrgelegenheiten für die Feierabendrunde in den Süchtelner-Höhen oder WE-Tagestouren im Raum Aachen. 

...Kette rechts Jungs!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbrmicha (3. Juni 2012)

dank dir dia-mandt,
nach ein paar mal Einfedern des Dämpfers konnte ich 130psi für ca. 25-30% Sag einfüllen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. Juni 2012)

rookie082 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit den Shimano Stahlscheiben SM-RT76 gemacht hat bitte schreibt mich an.



Die 203er Scheibe rubbelt, weil die Löcher ungünstig angeordnet sind. Gibt einen einen Fred dazu. Hast mehr Freude mit zB einer günstigen Tektro oder Hayes-Scheibe.


----------



## mad1993max (4. Juni 2012)

bezüglich formula ist das wirklich so, dass die bei den meisten nur zicken macht 

könnt ihr mal schreiben ob sie zicken macht oder nicht, weil wenn dann las ich mir direkt von canyon ne andere reingeben


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand ein günstiges, kurz gebrauchtes 2011er Torque Alpinist sucht...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=518106


----------



## ProjektT (5. Juni 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> bezüglich formula ist das wirklich so, dass die bei den meisten nur zicken macht
> 
> könnt ihr mal schreiben ob sie zicken macht oder nicht, weil wenn dann las ich mir direkt von canyon ne andere reingeben


 

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann als Vertride 2012 Fahrer dazu folgendes sagen:

Die Formula Oval ist in der Tat sehr brutal, aber das ist man ja von Formula gewöhnt. Ich habe den direkt Vergleich zu der Formula R1 von 2010 am Nerve XC und der Shimano XT 2011 (altes Modell).

Die Oval ist extrem bissig, aber deutlich besser dosierbar, als die alte R1 - nach kurzer Eingewöhnung kann man mit der Oval recht gut dosieren.
Das laute "Klingeln" der R1 während der Fahrt oder in Kurven habe ich bei der Oval nicht, bzw. nur ganz leicht.
Das "Rubbeln" beim Bremsen ist bei der Oval etwas stärker als bei der R1, allerdings nicht störend und das kann auch mit der 203er Scheibe zusammenhängen - zudem reinige ich vor oder nach jeder Fahrt die Bremsscheiben kurz mit einem Tuch und etwas Bremsenreiniger.
Das laute Quitschen der R1 beim Bremsen tritt bei der Oval nicht mehr auf - nur leicht bei Nässe oder wenn die Scheiben extrem dreckig sind.

Die Shimano XT ist dagegen absolut still, sehr gut dosierbar, aber eben auch lange nicht so bissig und schwerer. Mit den Sinterbelägen ist das Bremsverhalten gut, mit den Kunststoffbelägen ist die Bremse extrem still, aber völlig ungeeignet für längere Abfahrten, da schnell Fading eintitt und die Bremsleistung fast gegen null geht.

Fazit zum Vergleich R1 - Oval - XT. Formula hat eine deutliche Änderung vorgenommen. Ich habe damals am XC die R1 aufgrund der Laustärke gegen die XT getauscht, aber beim Torque bleibt die Oval dran - die Geräuschkulisse ist OK, das Bremsverhalten am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber super und es trat bislang kein Fading auf - die Bremse vermitttelt mir immer eine hohe Sicherheit! Zudem ist sie sehr leicht...

Trotzdem würde ich beim Eigenbau eines MTB als Bremse die aktuelle XT oder XTR - je nach Budget der Formula vorziehen.

Ich hoffe, dieser Erfahrung hilft Euch etwas.

Greetz,


----------



## mad1993max (5. Juni 2012)

ja danke sehr hilfreich 

wie genau wirk sich das ruppeln aus, kann ich mir das so vorstellen, das die scheibe an den bremsbacken schabt und dass sie also auch in der offenen stellung bremst?


----------



## ProjektT (5. Juni 2012)

Nein, das nicht - im offenen Zustand kann es während der Fahrt zu dem leichten "Klingeln" kommen - durch die Verwindung zumeist in den Kurven. Aber dank der 20mm Steckachse an der Gabel hält sich das in grenzen.

Das "Rubbeln" tritt auf, wenn man bremst - also die Beläge die Scheibe vollflächig berühren - vorne stärker als hinten. Man hört also deutlich die Öffnungen in der Scheibe. 

Mich stört das allerdings nicht...

Während der Abfahrt konzentriere ich mich eh mehr auf den Trail, statt auf die Geräuschkulisse des Bikes ;-)

Greetz


----------



## ProjektT (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach nun ca. 300 km höre ich die ersten Knackgeräusche aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers - immer Uphill beim Pedalieren - habt Ihr Tips zum beseitigen?

Ich würde zunächst das Tretlager ausbauen und neu einfetten, die Lagerung des Hinterbaus kann wohl kaum nach so kurzer Zeit schon knacken. Alle Lager habe ich per Dremo geprüft - alle Schrauben sind ok.

Greetz,


----------



## Mithras (5. Juni 2012)

Freude .. ich hab meine Gabel dazu gebracht den vollen FW zu nutzen  *nurmal so am Rande*


----------



## rookie082 (5. Juni 2012)

@ ProjektT

War genau wie bei mir. Es knackte nach 250km aus dem unterrohr in richtung Lenker. 

Habe systematisch alle Lager mit Brunox eingesprüht und mit Drehmoment nachgezogen. Tretlager war raus und das knacken war immer noch da. 

Habe ins sattelrohr einen wirklich kurzen sprüher Brunox hineingesprüht. ...und bei der nächsten tour wurde es immer weniger nach 1std fahrzeit war es weg. Bis heute ca. weitere 300km ist es ruhig. 

Hatte auch mit Canyon Kontakt, die haben mir eine retourenlabel geschickt, habe aber nacher aus der Technik die Info bekommen, dass die auch nichts anderes gemacht hätten.

Erspar dir die 4 Wochen ohne Bike und nimm's selbst in die Hand...

Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloRoth (5. Juni 2012)

Problem mit Canyon Torque Alpinist von 2011 und 2,5 Intense Schlappen:

hab heute am hinterad einen 2,5 Intense Intruder draufgezogen und erstaunlicher weise, schleifen die äußeren Stollen an der Kettenführung. 

Hat jemand ne Idee was dagegen zu tun ist? 

Flo


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Juni 2012)

Oh....das ist nicht gut, wenn das bei dir nur weg ging, nachdem du in den rahmen reinsprühen musstest.
Bedeutet nämlich, dass du einen der rahmen hast, die nicht richtig ausgekühlt sind bzw. bei dem die schweißnähte nicht richtig sind und die rohrenden sich minimal berühren.
Würde ich bei canyon reklamieren und zur not einen neuen rahmen fordern!!
Das problem gab es letztes jahr auch schon.


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2012)

alter Schwede .. die Intense 2,5" schleifen ? .. Krass .. da wirste wohl hinten nen schmaleren Reifen aufziehen müssen ... 
Aber das ist echt krass, denn selbst meine 2,5" Muddy Mary haben noch satt Platz im Hinterbau .. locker 3-4mm auf jeder Seite.. .. an der Kefü is da auch noch Platz...


----------



## FloRoth (6. Juni 2012)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Werde mir das heute nocheinmal genauer anschauen. Evtl mach ich auch ein Foto davon und stells hier rein.


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2012)

2,5" Muddy Mary .. (leider auf der falschen Seite geknipst)


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Juni 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Nach nun ca. 300 km höre ich die ersten Knackgeräusche aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers - immer Uphill beim Pedalieren - habt Ihr Tips zum beseitigen?
> 
> Greetz,



Bei mir lag's am linken Hauptlager. Hatte auch etwas Spiel, wenn man den Finger drauf gelegt hat und das Hinterrad hin und her gedrückt hat. Leider scheint sich Wasser, was zur Sattelstütze rein kommt, dirkt hinter dem Lager zu sammeln. Deshalb klappt es vielleicht auch, wenn du eine Flasche Bunox da rein kippst 

Hab's gegen ein Edelstahllager gewechselt und Knacken ist weg. 



FloRoth schrieb:


> am hinterad einen 2,5 Intense Intruder draufgezogen und erstaunlicher weise, schleifen die äußeren Stollen an der Kettenführung.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee was dagegen zu tun ist?
> 
> Flo


Die Kettenführung etwas raus biegen, was sonst?


----------



## McFussel (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir grade von Lagern sprechen - Ihr habt die schon mal getauscht?

Braucht man da spezielles Werkzeug dafür (zum Einpressen oder so?) und was für Lager brauche ich (Dämpfer + Hinterbau)?

Hilfe wäre klasse! VIELEN DANK!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Juni 2012)

Die Lagerbezeichnungen stehen hier im Fred, musst mal suchen. 
Spezialwerkzeug braucht man nicht unbedingt. Mit einer Auswahl an Stecknüssen, alten Lagern und üblichem Werkstattzeug geht's auch. Bisschen Schraubererfahrung schadet dann aber nicht.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wenn wir grade von Lagern sprechen - Ihr habt die schon mal getauscht?
> 
> Braucht man da spezielles Werkzeug dafür (zum Einpressen oder so?) und was für Lager brauche ich (Dämpfer + Hinterbau)?
> 
> Hilfe wäre klasse! VIELEN DANK!



Wenn du die Lager ausbaust kannst du normalerweise deren Bezeichnung ablesen. 
Die Preise unterscheiden sich aber teils stark, vom 1 Lager aufwärts.

Und nein, das 1 Lager muss nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2012)

Jaa die Lager kommen bei mir auch Ende des Jahres dran ...


----------



## FloRoth (6. Juni 2012)

so hab jetzt mal die Kettenführunng um ein paar mm rausgebogen. läuft ohne zu schleifen. ist zwar nicht die beste Lösung aber eine


----------



## fata (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
brauch da mal eure Hilfe da ich momentan "leicht" durch den wind bin.
Fahre ein FRX von 2009,jetzt habe ich mir letztes Wochenende mein Hinterrad (das normal mitgelieferte Mavic Deemax) gefetzt. Jetzt muss ich es einschicken und das dauert! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ein Veltec DH Laufrad passt oder nicht. 
Kann ich evtl. sogar weiter die maxle Steckachse nutzen die beim FRX dabei war? 

DANKE


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Juni 2012)

Die Steckachse gehört zum Rahmen und die nimmst du weiter. Du kaufst ein Hinterrad, das die gleiche Einbaubreite wie dein altes hat und wo das Loch so groß ist, dass die Steckachse durch passt. Am besten beides am alten Messen. Oder bei Canyon im Archiv suchen, welcher Achsstandard 2009 Mode war.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2012)

135x12mm


----------



## fata (7. Juni 2012)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (7. Juni 2012)

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten zum Thema "Knacken" - ich werde es wohl erst mal mit dem Ausschlussverfahren die möglichen "Knackpunkte" kontrollieren. Ich vermute aber das Tretlager, da dort die geräusche primär herkommen - ich probiere und berichte...


----------



## McFussel (7. Juni 2012)

Nehmt ihr bei den Lagern die NIRO version, oder ist das rausgeworfenes Geld???

Ich hab hier die Liste gefunden:
4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum StÃ¼ckpreis von â¬ 6,95
4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum StÃ¼ckpreis von â¬ 11,90
2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum StÃ¼ckpreis von â¬ 14,90


Ist das NUR fÃ¼r die DÃ¤mpferaufnahme? Wenn dann am besten gleich alles, oder??? Und macht es Sinn statt der ZZ die RS zu nehmen??????

Sorry, sind vielleicht doofe Fragen, aber wer nicht fragt ist selber schuld und man will ja noch was dazu lernen....DANKE!


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2012)

Die RS variante macht auf jeden fall sind. Sind besser gedichtet als 2Z. 
Ob es unbedingt originale sein müssen ist ne gewissensfrage. Manche schwören drauf andere nehmen 1 euro lager. 
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht dass billige lager nicht unbedingt schlechter sein müssen, aber können


----------



## andreasweiland (7. Juni 2012)

Hi, da ich durch Suchen nichts passendes finden konnte, hier mal kurz ne Frage: 
An meinem Trailflow ist der DHX 5.0 air verbaut. Wenn ich jetzt die Luft komplett ablassen will, muss ich da zu erst die Luft aus der Hauptkammer oder die aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter ablassen? Oder ist das völlig egal??? 
THX


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2012)

Ausgleichsbehälter muss immer Mindestdruck der Luft drin bleiben, wenn man den Dämpfer einfedern will, sonst kommt Luft ins Öl da kein Gegendruck mehr da ist. Gilt für alle Dämpfer. Sonst wird ein komplett Service fällig.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Hat mal jemand im alten Torque einen 230er Dämpfer (statt 222) versucht?


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Freude .. ich hab meine Gabel dazu gebracht den vollen FW zu nutzen  *nurmal so am Rande*



Und? Hast du noch was am Setup verändert oder hast du deine Drops auf das nächste Level befördert?


----------



## andreasweiland (7. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ausgleichsbehälter muss immer Mindestdruck der Luft drin bleiben, wenn man den Dämpfer einfedern will, sonst kommt Luft ins Öl da kein Gegendruck mehr da ist. Gilt für alle Dämpfer. Sonst wird ein komplett Service fällig.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Hat mal jemand im alten Torque einen 230er Dämpfer (statt 222) versucht?



danke für deine Antwort


----------



## andreasweiland (7. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube hatte ein bisschen weniger als den minimaldruck im ausgleichsbehälter gelassen. Wie würde sich das denn äußern, wenn luft ins öl gelangt wäre?


----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und? Hast du noch was am Setup verändert oder hast du deine Drops auf das nächste Level befördert?



Jepp, hab die Gute nochmal aufgemacht .. diesmal auch die Luftkammer.. da standen locker 2-3cm Fox Green drin, gepanscht mit etwas Fluid.

anscheinend hab ich die Gabel bei letzten Service nicht komplett austropfen lassen, hab dann die geforderten 40ml Öl rein und dadurch einen natürlichen Öl-Spacer "eingebaut" ... 

In dem Zuge hab ich auch den 1cm Spacer mal raus und die Gabel auf 180mm FW aufgemacht .. im Downhill bisher nicht schlecht.. Uphill kommt noch 

In Sachen Drops werd ich langsam auch besser/höher/sicherer .... das geht zwar inkleinen Schritten vorwärts... aber immerhin


----------



## maddin80 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich brauche mal eben Hilfe, habe zwar schon die SuFu benutzt aber nichts richtig passendes gefunden. Ich fahre ein Torque von 2008 und brauche neue Dämpferbuchsen 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p18d1d07a5cb67422fd0947b3a0f023e4/Manitou-Daempferbuchsen.html

Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Abmessungen die Teile haben müssen. Kann mir da bitte wer helfen?

Ach ja, würden diese Gleitlager in den Evolver ISX6 passen? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...set-Swinger-Radium-Revox-und-Evolver-bis.html

Im Voraus Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte die hier genommen, die gibts auch in der Breite fürs 2008er Torque, also oben 22mm und unten glaub 46mm (jeweils x8mm):

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...empferbuchsen-fuer-ein-Daempferauge-3tlg.html

Gleitlager sind bei Hibike die für den Pearl am günstigsten, technisch identisch, da genormt:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ock-Shox-Gleitlager-12mm-x-12mm-2-Stueck.html

Die Manitou gehen auch, Hauptsache NICHT zöllig.


----------



## maddin80 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi und Danke für die fixe Antwort. Also die 22,2x8. Warum denn die, gibt es bei diesen Dämpferbuchsen noch andere Vorteile, ich meine außer dem Preis?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p6...auge-3tlg.html
Und diese Passen auf den 2008 Evolver?

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte mich damals beim 2008er darüber geärgert, dass die geteilten Manitoubuchsen mit den beiden Spacern links und rechts dazu führten, dass sich die 8mm Schraube verbog. 
Ausserdem war ich der Meinung, dass die Stahlbuchsen besser mit den Gleitlagern harmonieren. 
Ist aber glaube ich ziemlich wurst. 
Im 2009er hab ich jetzt auch wieder die Aludinger drin.

Alle Evolver sind für 12mm Buchsen, wie auch Pearl. 
Alle neueren Dämpfer haben das zöllige Mass (12.7mm = 1/2 Zoll).


----------



## stromb6 (9. Juni 2012)

Versuchs mal bei Huber Brushings, da bekommst wenigstens Qualität und vor allem vernünftige Gleitlager. Wer nicht alle zwei Monate lager tauschen will sollte Qualität kaufen.

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## -Steppenwolf (9. Juni 2012)

Servus!
Was habt ihr denn an Erfahrungen mit dem Sun Ringle LRS vom Trailflow gemacht? Hab hier und da gehört dass der schnell zu matsch wird wenn man mal etwas härter fährt?


----------



## mok2905 (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen, hält sogar meinen Holzfällerfahrstil ohne Technik aus


----------



## Mithras (9. Juni 2012)

der hält bisher gut .. nur 1x Speichen nachziehen müssen und läuft


----------



## maddin80 (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Juni 2012)

Hat hier schonmal jemand minimales Spiel an seinem Cane Creek 10 series Steuersatz festgestellt. Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr denn eure ahead-Kappe angezogen? Der Lenker sollte ja bei gehobenem Vorderrad durch leichtes antippen in die gewünschte Richtung schwenken! Dann hab ich aber 1-2 mm Spiel! Drehe ich die ahead-Kappe nur minimal fester (1/8 Drehung) dreht sich der Lenker schon nicht mehr so leicht und das Spiel ist immernoch da. Jemand nen Tipp???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el-loco (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit dem Cane Creek 10,ruf bei Canyon an,die schicken dir nen Cane Creek 40 und alles ist gut


----------



## Mithras (10. Juni 2012)

@ 21XC12 ahh.. jetz hab ich dir ne PN zum Steuersatz geschickt.. die kannst dann gleich ignorieren .. ich hab nen Acros drin, der hat nen Zentrierring drin, wie das bei Cane Creek ausschaut weis leider nicht ...


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Juni 2012)

el-loco schrieb:


> Hallo,genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit dem Cane Creek 10,ruf bei Canyon an,die schicken dir nen Cane Creek 40 und alles ist gut



Ich hab aber nicht das Fachwissen und das Werkzeug für den 10 series auszubauen und den 40 series einzupressen. Und du meinst echt mit einem Anruf ist es getan?


----------



## el-loco (10. Juni 2012)

bei mir hat ein Anruf gereicht,die kennen doch das Problem mit dem Steuersatz ;-)

Lass ihn dir schicken und vom Oertlichen einbauen,ist doch nix grosses

Gruss aus dem Spessart


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Juni 2012)

Na dann werde ich gleich morgen früh mal mein Glück versuchen. Noch lieber wäre es mir wenn Canyon der Steuersatz auch einbauen würde. Aber dann kann ich bestimmt warten bis nach Weihnachten!!


----------



## el-loco (10. Juni 2012)

an mein Bike lass ich Canyon nicht mehr ran,da kann ich es ja gleich zum Fleischer bringen,der machts wahrscheinlich besser 

Pfusch an meinem Trailflow ab Werk.

1. Falscher Steuersatz verbaut.
2. Gabel fast Furztrocken.
3. Hammerschmidt Fettfrei.
4. Kette zu lang.
5. weil es nicht genug Murx war haben sie mir noch nen Kratzer ins Steuerrohr gewichst

Jetzt stimmt alles,an meinem Versender Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (10. Juni 2012)

el-loco schrieb:


> 2. Gabel fast Furztrocken.
> 3. Hammerschmidt Fettfrei.



zumindest daran sind sie aber nicht schuld, das waren die jungs bei sram 

stell dir mal vor, die würden jede gabel und hs öffnen und checken... das dürften auch die wenigsten (wenn überhaupt) local dealer machen


----------



## el-loco (10. Juni 2012)

bei der Gabel gebe ich dir ja recht........nen dicken Hals hatte ich trotzdem


----------



## aibeekey (10. Juni 2012)

ich fänds ohnehin cool (und eigentlich auch nicht unsinnig) wenn man bei den versendern auch einfach nen "bausatz" bestellen könnte.

einfach alles in einzelteilen -> -50 

eventuell noch lagerschalen einpressen und tretlager fräsen... aber sonst


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. Juni 2012)

Das Torque mal wieder artgerecht bewegt


----------



## McFussel (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Torque Gemeinde,

gestern habe ich mein Baby zerlegt, nachdem mir das Quitschen einfach extrem auf den Zeiger gegangen ist. Ich habe alles zerlegt und habe 3 "Probleme":

1) vordere Dämpferaufnahme: Naaaaaaatürlich habe ich den Sechskant rundgedreht, das Ding ist zu geknallt wie Sau! => Ich habe jetzt gelesen, das es dafür auch einen anderen Hersteller gibt??!!?? Wo bekomme ich Ersatz? UND: Hab ich jedes Mal das Problem - wie fest zieht Ihr das Gedöns an?

2) Wie bekomme ich den unteren Teil der Hinterrad Schwinge ab? Ich habe den inneren Bolzen und den Konus raus....aber die Schwinge geht nicht weg. Ist da noch innen ein Bolzen, den man rausschlagen muss? Wollte da nicht dran rum trümmern und was zerstören.

3) Was für Lager sind im Hinterbau?? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist diese Liste nur für den vorderen Teil, oder? (4x698-2ZZ; 4x61902-2RS; 2xJNK GE8C)

Auf jeden Fall ist vorne schon ein Lager leicht eingelaufen...ich hoffe mit viel Fett geht es jetzt noch ein paar Tage....da muss ich auf jden noch einmal ran. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung, die Dämpferbuchsen mit Lagern zu ersetzen? Ich konnte die vordere Dämpferhalterung ja nicht lösen - das Ding bewegt sich echt schwer!!!! 

Wäre für Hilfe SEHR dankbar!!!!!


----------



## Jobi (11. Juni 2012)

Moinsen Gemeinde!

Dann frag ich auch mal noch!
Mein Innenlager am 2009er Torque ist im Eimer, welchen Standart brauch ich und
kann ich auch andere Hersteller als Shimano für meine XT-Kurbel nehmen?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hope Innenlagern?

Grüßää! Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2012)

Tach, hab mir heut das Torque FRX Rockzone bestellt. 
Die Federn für Gabel und Dämpfer sind ja in verschiedene Gewichtsklassen unterteilt. 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich genau an der Grenze 
1. Frage: Sind die Gewichtsangaben fürs reine Fahrergewicht oder fahrfertig zu verstehen?
2.Frage: Bin wie gesagt an der Grenze. Standard is ja 68-81kg und die nächste wäre 78-95kg. 
Ich wieg halt naggisch 76-78kg. 

Die Tante an der Hotline konnt mir nit wirklich helfen...
O-Ton Hotline: Da sie ja mit dem Bike viel längere Touren fahren werden und dementsprechend viel Gepäck mitnehmen würde ich die stärkeren Federn nehmen.
Ja nee is klar...


----------



## aibeekey (11. Juni 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Tach, hab mir heut das Torque FRX Rockzone bestellt.
> Die Federn für Gabel und Dämpfer sind ja in verschiedene Gewichtsklassen unterteilt.
> Jetzt bin ich natürlich genau an der Grenze
> 1. Frage: Sind die Gewichtsangaben fürs reine Fahrergewicht oder fahrfertig zu verstehen?
> ...



optitune gilt doch eh nur für die gabel oder?! 50 euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

in dem fall: geld sparen, ausprobieren und im zweifelsfall selber umbauen. die fox feder kostet 52 euro und is in 10 minuten gewechselt.

dämpfer musst du so oder so kaufen

ansonsten: für fluffiges fahrwerk die niedrigere
viel drops und ähnlicher kram: härtere


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Tach, hab mir heut das Torque FRX Rockzone bestellt.



 Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Geile Kiste!!!  Vielleicht können wir dann mal zusammen nach Körprich oder Ottweiler! Sag bescheid wenn du interesse hast. Wir wollten doch eh mal was abmachen!


----------



## todoterreno (11. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> 2) Wie bekomme ich den unteren Teil der Hinterrad Schwinge ab? Ich habe den inneren Bolzen und den Konus raus....aber die Schwinge geht nicht weg. Ist da noch innen ein Bolzen, den man rausschlagen muss? Wollte da nicht dran rum trümmern und was zerstören.



Welches Modelljahr? Du meinst du hast die Schraube und antriebsseitig die Hülse draußen?
Dann muss jetzt noch die auf der linken Seite raus. Und das ist schwierig ohne sie zu beschädigen. Hier gibt's bereits was zum Thema Hinterbau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465593
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578858

Bei mir hat's glücklicherweise nur an der Dämpferbuchse gequietscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Geile Kiste!!!  Vielleicht können wir dann mal zusammen nach Körprich oder Ottweiler! Sag bescheid wenn du interesse hast. Wir wollten doch eh mal was abmachen!




Danke, Danke
Wurde auch Zeit, das AM fällt mir sonst demnächst einfach unterm hintern zusammen.
Schreib einfach ne PM wann du kannst...
WE kann ich eigentlich immer, diese Woche hab ich Mittagschicht
Aber ab nächster Woche kann ich auch über die Woche


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> optitune gilt doch eh nur für die gabel oder?! 50 euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> in dem fall: geld sparen, ausprobieren und im zweifelsfall selber umbauen. die fox feder kostet 52 euro und is in 10 minuten gewechselt.
> 
> ...



Also auf der HP hies es optitune für die Federlemente also ging ich von Federn für Gabel und Dämpfer aus...
Ob die Foxangaben zum Gewicht sich nun aufs reine Fahrergewicht beziehen weißt du jetz aber auch nit oder??


----------



## aibeekey (12. Juni 2012)

ich vermute fahrfertig

was ich hingegen weiß ist, dass fox bei den druckangaben ihrer luftfederelemente auf der harten seite liegt.

sollte das bei den federn analog sein, reicht dir die mittlere feder dicke!

rock shox federn für die lyrik coil fallen auch gern mal härter aus.


spricht meiner meinung nach alles gegen optitune


----------



## Jobi (12. Juni 2012)

Die Angaben fürs Fahrergewicht beziehen sich IMMER auf das fahrfertige Gewicht des FAHRERS, nicht des Bikes mit Fahrer!
Also incl. Klamotten, Rucksack, Helm, Protection, Sixpack Red Bull im Rucksack und so ne Sachen.

Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## McFussel (12. Juni 2012)

todoterreno schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr? Du meinst du hast die Schraube und antriebsseitig die Hülse draußen?
> Dann muss jetzt noch die auf der linken Seite raus. Und das ist schwierig ohne sie zu beschädigen. Hier gibt's bereits was zum Thema Hinterbau:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465593
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578858
> ...



Hey Danke - das war genau die Info, die ich brauchte!  Hier werden sie geholfen. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Canyon anrufen wegen der obern Dämpferaufnahme.....


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juni 2012)

wenn die rund gedreht ist, sollten die dir normalerweise die edelstahl version kostenlos zusenden!
haben die bei meinem freund auch gemacht.


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2012)

Na da kann ich auch mal eine bestellen .. der Dämpfer möchte auch mal geserviced werden    .. . ich hoffe, dass ich das Ding rausbekomme ohne zu bohren ...


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub wenn ich morgen schon hin fahr dann werd ich das auch mal gerade ansprechen. Welche Schraube ist es denn genau? Dämpferaufnahme Oberrohr oder Sitzstrebe-Wippe??


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> wenn die rund gedreht ist, sollten die dir normalerweise die edelstahl version kostenlos zusenden!
> haben die bei meinem freund auch gemacht.


Edelstahl? Ich dachte es gäbe nur die neue Alu-Schraube mit etwas mehr "Fleisch" am Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2012)

Morgen weiß ich mehr. Ich sag dann ob Alu mit verstärktem Kopf oder Edelstahl.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2012)

So bin schon wieder zurück. Ging diesmal alles wie am Schnürchen! 
Die Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme wurde getauscht. Jedoch wurde mir gesagt es gäbe keinen Unterschied bei den Schrauben. Weder in der Form noch im Material. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die alte Schraube schwarz war und die neue silber. Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich noch um eine Ersatzschraube gebeten. Der Service war heute super und ich war sehr zufrieden. Mann muss ja auch mal Lob aussprechen und nicht immer nur die schlechten Dinge hier posten!  Und der neue Steuersatz ist wunderbar!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> So bin schon wieder zurück. Ging diesmal alles wie am Schnürchen!



Wenn du da in der Nähe wohnst, kannst du dir ja mal einen Sack von den Schrauben holen und wir können dann alle bei dir bestellen. Versand als Warensendung für 0,70 im Brief. Ich würde sogar aufrunden


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

Das is ne super Idee


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2012)

Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich euch welche mitgebracht. Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt erstmal Ruhe! Sollte ich dennoch ungewollt wieder nach Koblenz fahren oder mein Bike einsenden (hab jetzt auch einen Bikeguard ), so werde ich ne Sammelbestellung aufnehmen. Kein Problem!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... so werde ich ne Sammelbestellung aufnehmen. Kein Problem!



Ich möchte diesen Mann zum Ritter schlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich möchte diesen Mann zum Ritter schlagen



Ich helfe gerne! Ich bin ja auch froh wenn mir jemand hilft!  Hätte hier auch schon den ein oder anderen zum Ritter schlagen müssen!!


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2012)

Hey, habe mir ein Torque 6.0 bestellt. Ist da so ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran oder muss man den selber kaufen ?


----------



## mok2905 (13. Juni 2012)

Ist normalerweise so ein Neopren Ding dran, das hält aber nicht lange.


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2012)

also das was auf den Bilder hier zu sehen ist ist nicht mit dabei ?


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

Der Neopren war bei den 2011er Modellen  und ja, der hält nicht sooo lange ... n Stück Schlauch is da wesentlich besser


----------



## mok2905 (13. Juni 2012)

Ach inzwischen gibts nur noch so ein aufgeklebtes Gummiding? Ist ja ungut.

Das Speedzone ist echt einfach nur sexy.


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

jo .. schickes Bike ... ein FRX würd ich auch gern mal im Park fahren ... auf Touren beahlt ich dann doch lieber mein FR


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2012)

muss noch 6 wochen drauf warten


----------



## McFussel (14. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich helfe gerne! Ich bin ja auch froh wenn mir jemand hilft!  Hätte hier auch schon den ein oder anderen zum Ritter schlagen müssen!!



Er hat SCHLAGEN gesagt.....


Wie kriegt man das Ding am besten ausgebohrt, ohne die Gleitlager zu beschädigen???


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. Juni 2012)

Hier wird man noch ganz klassisch zum Ritter "geschlagen" und nicht "ausgebohrt" - wo lebst du denn?!?


Pass beim Ausbohren der Schraube besser auf deinen Rahmen auf. Wenn du beim Gleitlager angekommen bist, hättest du in der Aufnahme am Rahmen schon ein viel zu großes Loch! Ich würde langsam ein paar Millimeter in den Schraubenkopf bohren, bis dieser ab geht. Dann mit Durchschlag/Schraubendreher die Schraube rausdrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (14. Juni 2012)

Naja....ich lass mich so ungern hauen!  

Ich werde das so vorsichtig machen, das glaubst Du gar nicht!!   Eichentlich dumm, das man das nur so aufbekommt.

Fand ich übrigens gut, ich habe 2 solche Bolzen bestellt und habe einen gratis bekommen, weil der 6Kant schon ausgedreht war. Da kann man nix sagen....


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man das Ding am besten ausgebohrt, ohne die Gleitlager zu beschädigen???




ich hab einen Senkboher genommen und den Schraubenkopf praktisch wegge"fräst".
Dazu muss man aber 1. genau mittig und 2. genau senkrecht zum Rahmen bohren, sosnt geschädigst du die Aufnahme.

Oder du hast Fingerspitzengefühl, denkst garnicht weiter darüber nach und fängst an zu bohren, so wie ich.


----------



## Rad-ab (14. Juni 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hier wird man noch ganz klassisch zum Ritter "geschlagen" und nicht "ausgebohrt" - wo lebst du denn?!?
> 
> 
> Pass beim Ausbohren der Schraube besser auf deinen Rahmen auf. Wenn du beim Gleitlager angekommen bist, hättest du in der Aufnahme am Rahmen schon ein viel zu großes Loch! Ich würde langsam ein paar Millimeter in den Schraubenkopf bohren, bis dieser ab geht. Dann mit Durchschlag/Schraubendreher die Schraube rausdrücken.


Japp, dran denken: Sind Senkkopf Schrauben 
Edit: zu spät und Browser nicht aktualisiert


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Hat mal jemand im alten Torque einen 230er Dämpfer (statt 222) versucht?


Dürfte recht eng werden, ich krieg nicht mal meinen kleinen Finger zwischen "Druckstreben-Yoke" und Sitzrohr... und ich hab keine Wurstfinger! 




marx. schrieb:


> ich fänds ohnehin cool (und eigentlich auch nicht unsinnig) wenn man bei den versendern auch einfach nen "bausatz" bestellen könnte.
> 
> einfach alles in einzelteilen -> -50


Fänd ich auch klasse, würde mir einiges an Arbeit ersparen, da ich bei den Canyon Aufbauten eh so gut wie nichts außer dem Rahmen behalte bzw. auch im Wiederholungsfall behalten würde...




Jobi schrieb:


> Mein Innenlager am 2009er Torque ist im Eimer, welchen Standart brauch ich und
> kann ich auch andere Hersteller als Shimano für meine XT-Kurbel nehmen?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hope Innenlagern?


Da geht jedes Hollowtech II Lager und kompatible (Race Face, ...). Hope finde ich recht teuer. Preis/Leistungs-Tip wäre hier XTR: Preis etwa wie XT, ein paar Gramm leichter, Lagerqualität ist top.




Dusius schrieb:


> Hey, habe mir ein Torque 6.0 bestellt. Ist da so ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran oder muss man den selber kaufen ?





Dusius schrieb:


> also das was auf den Bilder hier zu sehen ist ist nicht mit dabei ?


Doch, das ist bei den neuen Modellen dabei!




mok2905 schrieb:


> Ach inzwischen gibts nur noch so ein aufgeklebtes Gummiding? Ist ja ungut.


Nein, die Dinger taugen in der Tat deutlich mehr als die labberigen Neopren-Kondome, die nach ein paar Fahrten durch sind...


----------



## McFussel (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die aktuelle Expolsionszeichnung von Canyon bekommen - wenn die jemand braucht, einfach melden. 

Da steht jetzt bei den GE8-C Lagern: "use special tool for press in"

Ähhhhh.....Spezialwerkzeug: Gewindestift mit Unterlagsscheiben????


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2012)

2 Holzbrettchen + Schraubzwinge  

Hajo die Zeichnung wär schon hilfreich, wenn ich mich mal über die Lager hermache... kannst mir via Email schicken? .. Adresse folgt via PN  ... Merci!


----------



## McFussel (14. Juni 2012)

Klaro....schick ich dann gleich durch!


----------



## kai1978 (14. Juni 2012)

Hey,

wollte an meinem Torque ES 8.0 (Modell 2010) den Dämpfer "Monarch 4.2 High Volume" / Rock Shox gegen eine Stahlfeder Tauschen. 
Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlen? Von Fox oder Rock Shox? Wiege 73 kg....welche Länge benötige ich?

Grüßle


----------



## Jogi (14. Juni 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollte an meinem Torque ES 8.0 (Modell 2010) den Dämpfer "Monarch 4.2 High Volume" / Rock Shox gegen eine Stahlfeder Tauschen.
> Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlen? Von Fox oder Rock Shox? Wiege 73 kg....welche Länge benötige ich?
> ...



Länge 222mm, Feder bei deinem Gewicht: 350x2.8
ich hab in meinem Torque ES 9.0 nen Fox DHX5 (Coil) drin mit dieser Feder bei gleichem Netto-Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (15. Juni 2012)

hat irgendjemand von euch auch das problem, dass er sich bei steilen Abfahrten wie über dem Lenker fühlt, als sei das tretlager viel zu hoch. ich habe schon versucht mit der front etwas weiter nach oben zu kommen doch dennoch habe ich dieses owei ich stürzte gleich übern Lenker Gefühl. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ideen?

greetz, Patrick


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand von euch auch das problem, dass er sich bei steilen Abfahrten wie über dem Lenker fühlt, als sei das tretlager viel zu hoch. ich habe schon versucht mit der front etwas weiter nach oben zu kommen doch dennoch habe ich dieses owei ich stürzte gleich übern Lenker Gefühl. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ideen?
> greetz, Patrick



Tendenziell einen kleinen Rahmen gewählt ? Das Torque hat nun nicht gerade das tiefste Tretlager für DH...eine weitere Option wäre einen längeren Vorbau zu wählen; damit rückt die Front nochmal etwas weiter weg vom Körper. Oft kannst du durch Drehen/Einstellen des Lenkers auch noch ein paar wenige Milimeter gewinnen... (vllt kann man durch eine andere Kurbelarmlänge auch noch etwas erreichen, aber das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert)


----------



## liltrialer (15. Juni 2012)

ich fahre größe L. und vorbaulänge etc. ist alles passend.


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> ich fahre größe L. und vorbaulänge etc. ist alles passend.



Ich kenne jetzt deine Körpermaße nicht, aber Canyon hat nun mal eher ein Park & Freeride-freundliches Tretlager, was höher ist als bei Specialized und anderen Hersteller, die sich mehr darauf konzentrieren, dass du "im Bike" stehst.... mir fällt da nichts ein (und mit Experimenten via der Kurbelarmlänge habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht)


----------



## liltrialer (15. Juni 2012)

hmm joar aber da sollte sich ja nichts ändern. ist halt blöd bei high speed mit so nem hohen tretlager. naja ich Machs beste raus.
Man will ja nicht immer zu seinem dhler greifen


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Breiten Lenker, 45er Vorbau, möglichst tief, dann reduzieren sich die Überschlagsgefühle - ausser du fährst mit Sattel oben . 

L passt bis 1.90, darüber nicht.

Das Tretlager ist ja nun nicht grade sehr hoch...vergleicht mal die Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Tretlager ist ja nun nicht grade sehr hoch...vergleicht mal die Daten.



Die Freeride schreibt die letzten 3 Jahre nix anderes als (minimalen) Kritikpunkt bei den Torques...Lenkwinkel + Tretlager = Freeride und Park, aber weniger DH (Topspeed) geeignet... und auch subjektiv siehst du das klar in einem Vergleich zu einem Demo etc ... aber ist ja auch wurst...thema wurst, ich mach mir jetzt nen Hotdog...


----------



## liltrialer (15. Juni 2012)

ist schon nen kurzer Vorbau und Lenker drauf.
hier noch ein Foto von mir mit meinem canyon.


----------



## jaamaa (15. Juni 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> hmm joar aber da sollte sich ja nichts ändern. ist halt blöd bei high speed mit so nem hohen tretlager. naja ich Machs beste raus.
> Man will ja nicht immer zu seinem dhler greifen



Exentrische Dämpferbuchsen wären auch eine Option - tieferes Tretlager, flacherer Lenkwinkel... genau was du suchst.


----------



## liltrialer (15. Juni 2012)

habe ich auch schon dran gedacht aber wieviel mag das wohl rausholen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Ich werfe mal noch 2 andere Ansätze in den Raum:

- etwas mehr Sag fahren.

- sich dran gewöhnen, mit Druck auf dem Lenker zu fahren 

Ich finde das Tretlager beim Torque eigentlich echt nicht hoch und meins ist schon höher als original durch die längere Gabel.


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

Offtopic, ABER gerade bei CRC 75 % auf eine 2-seitige Partliste...:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx?Offer=2&SortBy=salesrank

Have fun


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Hmm....230er Revox für 128.- ...käme das Tretlager ein wenig höher und der Reifen schlägt nicht mehr ans Sitzrohr..^^ - obs das bringt?

Leider ist die RaceFaceAtlas in pink schon weg  ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hmm....230er Revox für 128.- ...käme das Tretlager ein wenig höher und der Reifen schlägt nicht mehr ans Sitzrohr..


...aber mit etwas Pech dann die Druckstreben


----------



## McFussel (16. Juni 2012)

Suuuuuper - grade sind die Teile von Canyon gekommen. Auf dem Lieferschein steht alles drauf, aber den Bolzen für die obere Dämpferaufnahme haben sie nur einen rein getan....Helden der Arbeit!!!


----------



## Mithras (16. Juni 2012)

Shit happens  .. aber wenigstens haste erstmal Einen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (16. Juni 2012)

Ja....stimmt!


Habe mir heut nacht was ausgeknobelt, wie ich den Bolzen OHNE ausbohren heraus zu bekommen. Wenn es klappt, mach ich Bilder!

;-)

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Mithras (16. Juni 2012)

Ich bin gespannt .. soo .. nun mal Kram packen und dann ab in Bikepark


----------



## McFussel (16. Juni 2012)

So n Scheiss....hat nicht geklappt! Die Schraube is sooooo fest zu, da kann man einen A380 dran aufhängen. Hatte eine Nut in die Schraube gefräst und versucht das dann aufzudrehen....da tu ich mir eher selber weh.

Ausbohren hat dann geklappt. 

Auch die schwarze Hülse am Haubtlager ging nur mit Anbohren raus. Ich habe jetzt alles mal gefettet. 

Ich habe aber ums Verrecken die Hauptlager nicht rausbekommen: "dann kannst du mit einer anderen Inbusschraube wie die originale M6 von der Antriebsseite das Lager auf der nicht Antriebsseite herausschlagen." Entweder bin ich zu blöd...oder was - ich hab die nicht antriebsseite nicht rausbekommen.
Auch die Großen Lager vom Dämpferarm sitzen so fest auf den Bolzen - wie bekommt man die am besten runter????

Sonst ist wieder alles fein am Bike - gut Fett drin!


----------



## mad1993max (16. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Die Schraube is sooooo fest zu, da kann man einen A380 dran aufhängen.


Nice  

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## McFussel (16. Juni 2012)

So ne dicke Menge Fett wirkt Wunder - so geil ging das Fahrwerk noch nie! Hat sich also gelohnt....

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## rmfausi (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich war heute in Willingen und habe bei Canyon wegen der oberen Dämperaufnahmen Schraube nachgefragt, die Alu Schraube wurde durch eine Stahlschraube ersetzt. Es hilft zwar nicht bei den aktuellen Problemen hier im Forum aber gut zu wissen für die Zukunft.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## McFussel (17. Juni 2012)

Und wie sieht die aus???

Die Schraube jetzt sieht anders aus und ist leicht gelblich.....

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Juni 2012)

Hab meinen Drahtesel mal wieder ausgeführt


----------



## fuschnick (18. Juni 2012)

Hi, brauch ich beim 2011er Rahmen einen speziellen Adapter für Saint Bremse mit 180 oder 200er Scheiben? Oder passen auch die gängigen Shimano Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kunststoff-Gleitlagern iglidur von igus? Kann man diese als Alternative zu den normalen Lagern nehmen?


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

Jemand Bock sein Torque auf 2012er Teile vom Vertride umzubauen?

Verkaufe ganzes Set:





Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. Juni 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hi, brauch ich beim 2011er Rahmen einen speziellen Adapter für Saint Bremse mit 180 oder 200er Scheiben? Oder passen auch die gängigen Shimano Adapter?


180er passt ohne Adapter, weil es eben eine PM180 Aufnahme ist. Ob's für 200 was fertiges gibt weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich müsste ein normaler PM180 die Distanz ausgleichen.
Bei 203 kannst du den Magura Nr 26 nehmen. Shimano hat meines wissens keine Adapter für PM180 auf PM200/203 Scheiben. Bei Unterlegscheiben auf ausreichend lange Schrauben achten!


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Saint: Hab alles durch, der Magura PM7 passt am besten!!!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kunststoff-Gleitlagern iglidur von igus? Kann man diese als Alternative zu den normalen Lagern nehmen?


Haben sich als Gleitlager bei Dämpfern bewährt. Ich versuch im Freundeskreis gerade noch eine Sammelbestellung anzuleiern, aber keiner will.


----------



## McFussel (18. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Juni 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich versuch im Freundeskreis gerade noch eine Sammelbestellung anzuleiern, aber keiner will.



Warum? Sind ja so schon sehr günstig, bei der Abnahme ab 10 stk. fast geschenkt


----------



## fuschnick (19. Juni 2012)

danke @ sundwawn und wurzel


----------



## liltrialer (19. Juni 2012)

hat schonmal einer von euch mit dem Gedanken gespielt sich ein loch in das sattelrohr zu bohren um sich eine inline reverb sattelstütze zu montieren?


----------



## Mithras (19. Juni 2012)

da erlischt sicherlich die Garantie


----------



## liltrialer (19. Juni 2012)

ja aber sieht um einiges geiler aus


----------



## _mike_ (19. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> also das was auf den Bilder hier zu sehen ist ist nicht mit dabei ?



Doch! Beweis in meinem Album.


----------



## Dusius (19. Juni 2012)

Super, danke


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2012)

Hey, welche Federhärte ist im Dämpfer den FRX Modellen in Größe L verbaut ?


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem Speedzone ist ne 500er drin...


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2012)

Wie schwer bist du und was brauch ich wenn ich ca. 90 kg wiege (voll bepackt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich hab angedacht mir irgendwann eine Titanfeder in mein Torque FRX 9.0 bj.2010 einzubauen....doch irgendwie sieht der Abstand zum Rahmen bei der Original Feder ( 450 x 2,8 ) schon knapp aus bei dem FOX DHX RC4(220mm)

kann mir jemand sagen ob da eine Titanfedr rein passt?
vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand eine bei sich drin und macht mal eben ein Foto??

...ich hoffe das thema war noch nicht da und ich hab es übersehen.

DANKE


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du und was brauch ich wenn ich ca. 90 kg wiege (voll bepackt)



Ich wiege 80 kg ohne alles. 
Ich brauch laut rechner ne 350er. Hab die getestet die ist mir aber zu weich. Werd wohl ne 400er nehmen. Bei dir evtl ne 400 oder 450 würd i mal schätzen.


----------



## McFussel (22. Juni 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand der Experten hier verklickern, was der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem Torque Rahmen 2011 und 2012 ist? Gibt es da neben dem anderen SAG Moni noch was??? Kaum, oder???


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen soll um die 200 gramm leichter geworden sein (hab ich gehört).
Ich denke das liegt aber hauptsächlich am neuen Rockerarm.

Der 2012er Rahmen hat jetzt angeklebte Kettenstreben-Protektoren.
Steuersatz ist jetzt Cane Creek Series 40 und nicht mehr Acros.


----------



## McFussel (22. Juni 2012)

Also nix gravierendes weshalb ich mich dummsinnig in Unkosten stürzen wollte und damit viel erreiche 
Den Rockerarm könnte ich ja nachrüsten (umrüsten) - wird ja ab und an hier verkauft.

 



sundawn77 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll um die 200 gramm leichter geworden sein (hab ich gehört).
> Ich denke das liegt aber hauptsächlich am neuen Rockerarm.
> 
> Der 2012er Rahmen hat jetzt angeklebte Kettenstreben-Protektoren.
> Steuersatz ist jetzt Cane Creek Series 40 und nicht mehr Acros.


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2012)

Ist der alte auch für 200mm Federweg ausgelegt ?


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Juni 2012)

-


----------



## fuschnick (23. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Saint: Hab alles durch, der Magura PM7 passt am besten!!!



Das hier soll der PM7 sein.. passt allerdings bei 203er nur mit den Zwischenscheiben. Ist das so io oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich muss mich bei Dir entschuldigen, hab den PM7 von Formula nicht von Magura, SORRY :-/

Der passt mit schmalen Unterlegscheiben wirklich perfekt. 
Du kannst die Unterlegscheiben, die ich hier drunter habe auch weglassen, funktioniert auch, ist nur etwas Feintuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (23. Juni 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Das hier soll der PM7 sein.. passt allerdings bei 203er nur mit den Zwischenscheiben. Ist das so io oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht




Dein Magura könnte aber auch passen, wenn Du ihn umdrehst, also die hohe Seite nach links.


----------



## fuschnick (23. Juni 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> 180er passt ohne Adapter, weil es eben eine PM180 Aufnahme ist. Ob's für 200 was fertiges gibt weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich müsste ein normaler PM180 die Distanz ausgleichen.
> Bei 203 kannst du den Magura Nr 26 nehmen. Shimano hat meines wissens keine Adapter für PM180 auf PM200/203 Scheiben. Bei Unterlegscheiben auf ausreichend lange Schrauben achten!



Seltsam, der Pm 7 von Magura ist doch auch der Nr.26 wenn ich nichts durcheinander gebracht habe.

Aber kann ich so wie auf dem Bild mit dem Magura fahren bis ich was besseres habe?


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Juni 2012)

Hier alle Shimano-Adapter , die ich probiert habe:

Variante 1 funktioniert gar nicht 

Variante 2 klappt mit Unterlegscheibe, aber Achtung, Du brauchst mehr Bremsleitung

Variante 3 ist m.E. nach die beste Shimano Variante, aber auch hier benötigst Du Unterlegscheiben

Der Formula gefällt mir am besten und ma braucht die kleinsten U-Scheiben bzw gar keine!


----------



## Timebandit (23. Juni 2012)

Frage an alle Torque(2012)-Fahrer:

Habe wie der ein oder andere Probleme mit Knackgeräuschen am Torque. Ich denke ich habe das Problem im Bereich des Hauptschwingenlagers (unten im Bereich des Tretlagers wo die geschraubte Achse verbaut ist!!) ausgemacht. Bei seitlicher Verwindung des Hinterbaus zum Hauptrahmen habe ich bei meinem Rahmen etwas Spiel, welches mit einem Knackgeräusch verbunden ist. 
Könntet Ihr mal checken ob das bei eurem Bike genauso ist?? Was meint ihr?? Ist das bei dem Rahemn so und muss das so sein??

Bin dankbar für alle Antworten!!

Greetz,
Timebandit


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juni 2012)

@ fuschnick: der magura #26 sieht anders aus und passt ohne u-scheiben.
@ timebandit: hatte knacken/spiel im hauptschwingenlager links. beide lager gewechselt und seit dem ruhe. die ausgebauten lager fühlten sich noch gut an aber werdens schon gewesen sein...


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

2011er Rahmen knackt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Ich habe zwei 2010er Torques und möchte bei beiden eine 180er Avid  Hs1 Scheibe "hinten" verbauen.Irgendwie funkt das nicht ohne das die Scheiben den Bremskörper berühren bzw. ist der Abstand zu gering oder ich kann die Bremsen nur in einer unnatürlichen Stellung montieren und die laufen dann logischerweise suboptimal zu den Bremsbelägen.
Bei Nr.1 ist eine 2010er Avid Elixir R und bei Nr.2 eine 2012er Avid Elixir 9 verbaut.
Laut Canyon sind die Torque Modelle ab 2010 mit einem 7" Postmount versehen.Logischerweise könnte man dann 180er Scheiben ohne Adapter montieren.
Bei dem aktuellen Strive gibt es ja auch einen 7" Postmount und es ist eine 2012er Elixir 9 bzw 7 verbaut.

Weis jemand Rat oder hat(te) das gleiche Problem ?


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Juni 2012)

ich hab das mit dem bremsadapter so gelöst. habe ihn einfach etwas abgefräst samt schraube.
ist zwar nicht die ganz feine art. aber ich möchte keinen ewig hohen spacerturm auf den zwei kleinen alustelzen haben.


----------



## McFussel (25. Juni 2012)

Bin am WE mal zum Spaß ein Secialized Enduro gefahren und hab mit dem Besitzer des Bikes getauscht    Was IHM und dann auch MIR auffiel: Der Torque Rahmen ist im Steuersatz bereich weich? Ist Euch das auch schon mal aufgefallen? 

Wenn man im Stehen am Lenker zieht, merkt man wie sich das Bike verzieht. Kann das am Vorbau, Lenker oder dem Steuersatz des Vertride liegen? Packt da der aktuelle Steuersatz mehr???

Hat beim Fahren nicht gestört, aber ich würde da gern mal Eure Erfahrungen hören....


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juni 2012)

Hatte das Enduro eine Zeit lang, das ist ein extrem steifer Rahmen.
Ist mir aber im Vergleich zum Torque nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wenn man im Stehen am Lenker zieht, merkt man wie sich das Bike verzieht.


Da würde ich mal annehmen, dass es am Vorbau oder viell. am Carbonlenker liegt.

Bei meinem verzieht sich nix -- 760mm Syntace-Lenker u. schwerer kurzer Vorbau.


----------



## McFussel (25. Juni 2012)

Ich vermute es auch. 

Derzeit ist ja Syntace Vorbau und Lenker (Breite 720) drauf - was wäre eine leichte Alternative - so um die 780mm??

Stöbere gerade rum, was es so alles gibt...


----------



## rmfausi (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo McFussel,
ich habe einen Nukeproof Warhead in 50mm mit einem Funn Fatboy DH 785mm. Das genaue Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen, habs noch nicht gewogen. Mir ist die Kombi steif genug. Ist aber auch nicht an einem Torque sondern am HT, wenn du eh grade am suchen bist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## monkey10 (25. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wenn man im Stehen am Lenker zieht, merkt man wie sich das Bike verzieht.



ich bin im vergleich schon mehrmals ein spezi enduro (test-)gefahren und mir ist sowas nicht aufgefallen, die andere sitzposition/geo war da viel einprägsamer.

ich tippe auch auf das cockpit. bilde mir auch ein, dass der wechsel meines lenkers (mit dem ich eigentlich zufrieden war) nicht nur bessere kontrolle sondern auch einen deutlichen steifigkeitsgewinn gebracht hat.

ich hatte vorher einen easton haven (711mm) alu-lenker drauf und habe auf einen syntace vector DH alu (780mm) gewechselt. ich hab ihn im (für mich kurzen) "L"-rahmen mit 55cm-Vorbau, daher reicht mir 8°-backsweep. mit mehr backsweep (12°) gibts ihn in der bucht recht günstig: http://www.ebay.de/itm/230790712735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=353850433808


----------



## McFussel (25. Juni 2012)

Okay, ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, das es den Vector Karbon auch in breiter gibt, aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein. 

Wenn dann wieder die 8Grad....aber am liebsten ohne Rise....Ich werd mal a bisserl googeln, was es da für Optionen gibt.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juni 2012)

*Frage zum Hinterbau:*

Ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer beim bergauf pedalieren stark in die Knie geht?
Ausgleichen kann man das zwar durch mehr Druck, was sich dann aber wieder bergab negativ auswirkt.

Liegt das am Hinterbau des Torques, dass die Kennline irgendwie degressiv ist?

Ist ein 09er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> *Frage zum Hinterbau:*
> 
> Ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer beim bergauf pedalieren stark in die Knie geht?
> Ausgleichen kann man das zwar durch mehr Druck, was sich dann aber wieder bergab negativ auswirkt.
> ...



Klaro. Musst halt die Mitte zwischen bergauf und bergab Setup finden.
Meiner zieht sich auch ordentlich zusammen. Ist aber auch klar.
Den SAG stellst Du ja im Stehen ein, bergauf fahren tust aber in der Regel im sitzen was den Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagert.
Und durch das Bergauffahren geht der Schwerpunkt nochmal weiter nach hinten.
Und ohne ProPedal oder Lockout oder sonstigen Low-Speed-Schnickschnack kannste da einfach nix machen, das 09er ES ist einfach kein Bergauf-Rennrad.

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

Es hilft, die LS komplett zuzudrehen. 
Ich bin aber eh vom supersoften Setup mit 30% Sag im Stehen wieder weg (mehr so 25-20%), denn dann sackt es hinten beim Antritt oder an Anliegern zu sehr ein. 

Die Bezeichnung dafür ist übrigens _progressiv_, nicht _degressiv_.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2012)

Der "weiche Steuerbereich" ist zu 99% der Lenker. Ich hatte an meinem Hardtail auch mal einen Lenker, der (trotz einer Breite von nur 68cm) stark geflext hat, seit ich den ausgetauscht habe (gegen einen steiferen Lenker mit 74mm Breite), läuft vorne alles wie auf Schienen.  Am meinem Torque ist mir nie soetwas aufgefallen und ich bin da meiner Meinung nach recht sensibel.


Zum Hinterbau: gerade beim alten Torque (wo meines Wissens nach der Sitzwinkel etwas flacher war als bei den aktuellen Modellen) sackt das Heck beim Bergauffahren recht weit ein, kann bei einem Luftdämpfer mit bergaborientiert-softer Abstimmung bei steilen Anstiegen zu einem Sag von >40% führen. Wippen sollte er dabei allerdings nicht! Das wäre ziemlich Torque-untypisch. Beheben kann man das bei einem Luftdämpfer so gut wie gar nicht, da LS-Druckstufe oder Plattform-Dämpfung so einen Effekt nicht unterbinden können. Was bei mir sehr viel gebracht hat: der Wechsel auf einen Vivid Coil. Der sackt DEUTLICH weniger ein beim Bergauffahren und ist bergab dennoch schön soft


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zum Hinterbau: gerade beim alten Torque (wo meines Wissens nach der Sitzwinkel etwas flacher war als bei den aktuellen Modellen) sackt das Heck beim Bergauffahren recht weit ein, kann bei einem Luftdämpfer mit bergaborientiert-softer Abstimmung bei steilen Anstiegen zu einem Sag von >40% führen. Wippen sollte er dabei allerdings nicht! Das wäre ziemlich Torque-untypisch. Beheben kann man das bei einem Luftdämpfer so gut wie gar nicht, da LS-Druckstufe oder Plattform-Dämpfung so einen Effekt nicht unterbinden können. Was bei mir sehr viel gebracht hat: der Wechsel auf einen Vivid Coil. Der sackt DEUTLICH weniger ein beim Bergauffahren und ist bergab dennoch schön soft



Wippen nicht unbedingt mehr, wenn er schon einen Sag von 50% hat.
Das mit dem Sitzwinkel ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber als ausgesprochen Antriebsneutral ohne Wippen sehe ich das Torque nicht mehr, nachdem ich ein Commencal Meta bergauf fahren konnte.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juni 2012)

Habe nun auch festgestellt, dass es keinen befriedigenden Mittelweg beim Dämpfersetup gibt. Entweder gut im Uphill oder gut und softig runter. Bin jetzt auch wieder weg von den 35% SAG. Sackt einfach zu stark durch.
Der DHX und ich werden aber bestimmt nie wirkliche Freunde werden, es sei denn er bekommt mal ein ordentliches Tuning.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe nun auch festgestellt, dass es keinen befriedigenden Mittelweg beim Dämpfersetup gibt. Entweder gut im Uphill oder gut und softig runter. Bin jetzt auch wieder weg von den 35% SAG. Sackt einfach zu stark durch.
> Der DHX und ich werden aber bestimmt nie wirkliche Freunde werden, es sei denn er bekommt mal ein ordentliches Tuning.



Ich habe schon extra den Evolver verbaut, besser wirds damit auch nicht unbedingt. Ich fahre 20% SAG, weil das Rad bergauf viel zu stark einsackt.


----------



## McFussel (25. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der "weiche Steuerbereich" ist zu 99% der Lenker. Ich hatte an meinem Hardtail auch mal einen Lenker, der (trotz einer Breite von nur 68cm) stark geflext hat, seit ich den ausgetauscht habe (gegen einen steiferen Lenker mit 74mm Breite), läuft vorne alles wie auf Schienen.  Am meinem Torque ist mir nie soetwas aufgefallen und ich bin da meiner Meinung nach recht sensibel.



Macht es Sinn auf den Easton Havoc umzurüsten (Vorbau und Lenker Karbon)? Ist der steifer als die Syntace Teile??? Sonst lohnt das ganze ja nicht.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Aber als ausgesprochen Antriebsneutral ohne Wippen sehe ich das Torque nicht mehr, nachdem ich ein Commencal Meta bergauf fahren konnte.


Hmm, keine Ahnung, was an dem Meta federungs-/dämpfungstechnisch anders war, am Rahmen selbst lag es mit Sicherheit nicht alleine  Das Torque IST definitiv sehr antriebsneutral. Wenn man nicht total unrund tritt, bewegt sich da beim Pedalieren im Sitzen gar nix und auch beim Reinkeulen im Stehen tut sich da angenehm wenig. Viel weniger geht mMn ohne Plattformdämpfung nicht. Wohlgemerkt bei einem vollaktiven Hinterbau...! (4-Gelenker )




jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe nun auch festgestellt, dass es keinen befriedigenden Mittelweg beim Dämpfersetup gibt. Entweder gut im Uphill oder gut und softig runter. Bin jetzt auch wieder weg von den 35% SAG. Sackt einfach zu stark durch.


35% Sag war mit dem Luftdämpfer (Evolver) bei mir absolut unfahrbar, da hätte ich mit einem beherzten in-einen-Anlieger-drücken das Heck durchgeschlagen  Ich bin ~25% gefahren, da aber ohne allzu viel Dämpfung, fuhr sich für mich am besten.




jaamaa schrieb:


> Der DHX und ich werden aber bestimmt nie wirkliche Freunde werden, es sei denn er bekommt mal ein ordentliches Tuning.


Tu dir einen Gefallen und klopp das Ding in die Tonne (Bikemarkt) und hol dir was gescheites!  Wenn man ein sauber funktionierendes Fahrwerk haben will, ist der DHX Air eine denkbar schlechte Basis. Sogar ein einfacher Evolver ISX-1 (hier für 138 zu haben) soll laut BommelMaster super funktionieren. Aber das bleibt halt immer noch ein Luftdämpfer...! Ich hätte evtl. "demnächst" (wenn überhaupt, erst in 2-3 Monaten) einen nagelneuen passenden Fox Van RC übrig 




4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe schon extra den Evolver verbaut, besser wirds damit auch nicht unbedingt. Ich fahre 20% SAG, weil das Rad bergauf viel zu stark einsackt.


Ja logisch, das hat einfach mit dem Federmedium Luft zu tun, das kann keiner von den Luftpumpen besser. (bergab sollte der Evolver dem Hinterbau aber durchaus mehr Leben einhauchen?) So komisch es klingen mag - aber mit einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer fährt sich das Torque deutlich besser bergauf...! 




McFussel schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn auf den Easton Havoc umzurüsten (Vorbau und Lenker Karbon)? Ist der steifer als die Syntace Teile??? Sonst lohnt das ganze ja nicht.....


Keine Ahnung, die Teile kenne ich nicht und mit Carbon Parts an den Stellen kenne ich mich erstrecht nicht aus, so was fahre ich max. am Straßenrad.  Welchen Syntace Vorbau hast du denn? Wenn es kein Superforce oder Megaforce ist, kann es auch daran liegen. Ich bin von den F-irgendwas Vorbauten bisher noch keinen im Gelände gefahren, daher weiß ich nicht, ob die zum flexen neigen, aber vom Gewicht und der geringen Lenker-Klemmbreite her sind das für mich zweckentfremdete Rennrad-Teile...! Super-/Megaforce tragen sicher zur Steifigkeit der Lenkzone bei, so was wie ein Thomson Elite oder Sixpack Millenium auf jeden Fall auch. Kommt halt drauf an, wie lang das Ganze sein soll?


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tu dir einen Gefallen und klopp das Ding in die Tonne (Bikemarkt) und hol dir was gescheites!  Wenn man ein sauber funktionierendes Fahrwerk haben will, ist der DHX Air eine denkbar schlechte Basis. Sogar ein einfacher Evolver ISX-1 (hier für 138 zu haben) soll laut BommelMaster super funktionieren. Aber das bleibt halt immer noch ein Luftdämpfer...! Ich hätte evtl. "demnächst" (wenn überhaupt, erst in 2-3 Monaten) einen nagelneuen passenden Fox Van RC übrig


Denke schon, dass der DHX Air funktionieren könnte.... wenn man ihn besser abstimmt. Bin letztens ein LV 901 gefahren und da machte er einen perfekten Eindruck. 200mm die sowohl im Downhill, als auch im Uphill voll überzeugten. Im LV hat der DHX aber auch eine andere Shimbestückung.
Werde die Saison aber noch ein wenig probieren und dann im Winter entscheiden was ich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (26. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, die Teile kenne ich nicht und mit Carbon Parts an den Stellen kenne ich mich erstrecht nicht aus, so was fahre ich max. am Straßenrad.  Welchen Syntace Vorbau hast du denn? Wenn es kein Superforce oder Megaforce ist, kann es auch daran liegen. Ich bin von den F-irgendwas Vorbauten bisher noch keinen im Gelände gefahren, daher weiß ich nicht, ob die zum flexen neigen, aber vom Gewicht und der geringen Lenker-Klemmbreite her sind das für mich zweckentfremdete Rennrad-Teile...! Super-/Megaforce tragen sicher zur Steifigkeit der Lenkzone bei, so was wie ein Thomson Elite oder Sixpack Millenium auf jeden Fall auch. Kommt halt drauf an, wie lang das Ganze sein soll?



Ist ein F109 dran - gut, soll ja auch leicht sein - will damit in den Alpen ja auch bergauf kurbeln können. Werde erst mal Vorbau ändern - mir schwebt was mit 5cm und 0Grad vor....



jaamaa schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass der DHX Air funktionieren könnte.... wenn man ihn besser abstimmt. Bin letztens ein LV 901 gefahren und da machte er einen perfekten Eindruck. 200mm die sowohl im Downhill, als auch im Uphill voll überzeugten. Im LV hat der DHX aber auch eine andere Shimbestückung.
> Werde die Saison aber noch ein wenig probieren und dann im Winter entscheiden was ich mache.



Ich denke, der DHX Air ´kann gut funktionieren - je nach Einsatzzweck. War am WE mit 2 Schweizern der verrückteren Art unterwegs - die absolut auf Stahl schwören - und wir haben ab und an mal die Bike getauscht. Die waren überrascht wie gut der Dämpfer anspricht und das er auch nach 1h bergab immer noch volel Leistung und sensiebles Ansprechen hatte....
Soooo mies kann es also nicht sein - aber cih gebe zu für den Park Einsatz ist es sicher nix....


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Im LV hat der DHX aber auch eine andere Shimbestückung.


Kann sein, dass da der Hund begraben ist. Das ist ein Bereich, in dem ich mich noch nicht auskenne. Aber ich denke egal wie bleibt Luft eben Luft - für die Abfahrtsperformance kann man da sicher durch Tuning/Abstimmung viel rausholen, aber das Absacken beim Hochfahren kriegt man nicht weg. Gleiches bei der Gabel (Absacken im Steilen/beim Anbremsen etc.)




McFussel schrieb:


> Ich denke, der DHX Air ´kann gut funktionieren - je nach Einsatzzweck.
> [...]
> Soooo mies kann es also nicht sein


Ja, sicher. Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie sensibel man dabei ist und was man für persönliche Vorlieben hat. Viele Leute bauen ihre Bikes eben nach dem Motto auf "gut für Touren/Alpen etc. und taugt auch mal für Park" - ich fahre zwar natürlich (leider ) auch viel mehr Touren als Park, aber dennoch nähere ich mich dem Optimum eher von der anderen Seite, weil ich lieber ein aktuell 15,4kg "schweres" Bike die Berge hoch trete, als mich im Park oder auf harten Abfahrten bei Touren zu ärgern das hier und da und dort nicht 100%ig passt. Ich gehöre aber auch eher zu den Sensibelchen, wenn es um Fahrwerk/Bremsen geht  Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: mein Torque fährt mit dem Vivid Coil um Klassen besser bergauf, da sch*** ich dir auf die 170g, die der mehr wiegt als der Evolver 




McFussel schrieb:


> Ist ein F109 dran - gut, soll ja auch leicht sein - will damit in den Alpen ja auch bergauf kurbeln können. Werde erst mal Vorbau ändern - mir schwebt was mit 5cm und 0Grad vor....


Ach komm, du merkst doch beim Hochfahren wohl nicht, ob der Vorbau 50g schwerer oder leichter ist  In 50mm/0° gibt es "tausende" gute Vorbauten, probiere einen davon aus und schau dann weiter. Und wenn du einen Megaforce nimmst, der 122g wiegt, wird dein Bikes sicher nicht frontlastig werden  Ich finde, +/-1kg (so lange es nicht an den Laufrädern hängt) merkt man beim Hochkurbeln nicht, wenn die Geometrie stimmt.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Juni 2012)

170g mehr durch den Vivid inkl. Feder?

So wenig 

Allein die Feder des Vivids ist sehr schwer. Kann nicht sein.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich denke er sieht das in Verbindung mit einer Titanfeder.


----------



## aibeekey (26. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 35% Sag war mit dem Luftdämpfer (Evolver) bei mir absolut unfahrbar, da hätte ich mit einem beherzten in-einen-Anlieger-drücken das Heck durchgeschlagen  Ich bin ~25% gefahren, da aber ohne allzu viel Dämpfung, fuhr sich für mich am besten.



bei 35% sag hatte ich trotzdem noch nie nen durchschlag. kammer auf 1 und minimalen druck im piggy. (bei 65kg)
der rahmen ist progressiv und der dämpfer am ende auch. so schnell kriegt man den eigentlich nicht durch. (bikepark drop geschichten nehm ich mal raus)

bin trotzdem zurück auf 30%, wegen dem einsacken bergauf.

ohne absenkbare gabel wären die alten torques aber allesamt eher unbrauchbar für den uphill.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> bei 35% sag hatte ich trotzdem noch nie nen durchschlag. kammer auf 1 und minimalen druck im piggy. (bei 65kg)
> der rahmen ist progressiv und der dämpfer am ende auch. so schnell kriegt man den eigentlich nicht durch. (bikepark drop geschichten nehm ich mal raus)
> 
> bin trotzdem zurück auf 30%, wegen dem einsacken bergauf.
> ...



Das Torque hat eine progressive Kennlinie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Juni 2012)

konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen


----------



## greg12 (26. Juni 2012)

kennlinie ist wohl eher linear. zusammen mit dem dhx air gibt das das durchrauschen durch den fw.
die alten torques vor 2010 waren progressiver ausgelegt.
ein 601 lv hat eine ausgesprochen progressive kennlinie.... (3,45-1,9) und trotzdem so scheints nicht die optimale performance mit dem dhx air. es ist eben nicht alles gold was glänzt....


----------



## aibeekey (26. Juni 2012)

joa ich mein das ES, also nicht den neuen rahmen.

das allererste torque (2006) war jedoch sehrsehr degressiv.

von allem ab 2010 hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## seidelix (26. Juni 2012)

Hey leutz da ich seit heute offizieller FRX Fahrer bin sehr geiles Teil !!!
Hätte ich ne frage bezüglich der van36 R es müsste bei mir die standart Feder drin sein und genau für mein Gewicht passen (80kg) Komplet mit allem trotzdem habe ich nur einen sag von 25mm die federvorspannung ist ganz offen kann es sein das die Feder sich noch setzt?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2012)

Wieso bist du der meinung dass die Feder für dich passt?


----------



## seidelix (27. Juni 2012)

Wieso? Wie ich ja geschrieben habe Wiege ich 80kg in Montur und da die blaue standart Feder drin ist muss es ja eigentlich passen die ist ja für 68kg - 82kg


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> 170g mehr durch den Vivid inkl. Feder?





sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich denke er sieht das in Verbindung mit einer Titanfeder.


Korrekt, ich ging von meinem Fall (mit Ti Feder) aus. Mit Stahlfeder sind es nochmal genau 200g mehr. Da ich die Ti Feder recht günstig bekommen habe, war der Dämpfer insgesamt sogar noch billiger als die meisten anderen Dämpfer mit Luft oder Stahl 




marx. schrieb:


> bei 35% sag hatte ich trotzdem noch nie nen durchschlag. kammer auf 1 und minimalen druck im piggy. (bei 65kg)
> der rahmen ist progressiv und der dämpfer am ende auch. so schnell kriegt man den eigentlich nicht durch. (bikepark drop geschichten nehm ich mal raus)


Ich bin immer so um 25% Sag gefahren (waren glaub ich 115-120psi in der Hauptkammer, Rest (inkl. Gewicht) wie bei dir. Durchschläge hatte ich so gut wie nie, der Gummiring hing aber regelmäßig 2-3mm vorm Ende der Kolbenstange... also mit 35% hätte ich das Ding wohl irgendwann kaputt gehauen  Und ich bin jetzt auch keiner, der von Garagendächern dropt. Gerade in schnell gefahrenen Anliegern etc. ist der Evolver schon stark in die Knie gegangen.




marx. schrieb:


> ohne absenkbare gabel wären die alten torques aber allesamt eher unbrauchbar für den uphill.


Sorry, aber: Schwachsinn!!  Ich fahre eine 180er Gabel und nutze die Absenkung nur, wenn es steiler wird oder ich mit viel Gepäck längere Strecken bergauf fahre. Das ist ber mehr eine Sache von Komfort und Bequemlichkeit geht problemlos auch ohne...


----------



## whurr (27. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage an alle, die den SUN Drift MTX Laufradsatz fahren.
Hattet Ihr schon mal ein komisches Verhalten vom Freilauf?

So ca. alle 10-15 Fahrten scheint es so als würde er kurzfristig blockieren und dadurch die Kette  "mitnehmen".
Es ruppelt kurz und der Hammerschmidt Freilauf scheint einige "Zähne" zu "rutschen".

So stellt ich mir das zumindest vor, da es nur bergab ohne Treten auftritt und ich dabei so schlecht genau hingucken kann.

Macht insgesamt ein ziemliche Geräusch, dass auch die Mitfahrer hören.

Wenn ich das Hinterrad ausbaue, dreht der Freilauf bestens und fühlt sich an wie neu.

Komischerweise tritt das ganze auch nur recht selten auf ... dann allerdings verstärkt.
Beim letzten Mal konstant vom Tremalzo bis nach Riva alle paar Minuten. Die folgenden Tage dann wieder gar nicht.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## vopsi (27. Juni 2012)

freilauf raus, sperrklinken anschauen ( metallspäne? ) säubern+leicht fetten, einbauen und beobachten. bei den lagern wo du rankommst ohne sie auszuschlagen ebenso verfahren,obwohl nachfetten ausreicht.


----------



## aibeekey (27. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sorry, aber: Schwachsinn!!  Ich fahre eine 180er Gabel und nutze die Absenkung nur, wenn es steiler wird oder ich mit viel Gepäck längere Strecken bergauf fahre. Das ist ber mehr eine Sache von Komfort und Bequemlichkeit geht problemlos auch ohne...





ich sprech doch auch vom uphill 

keine ahnung, ich war noch nie in landau oder mainz, aber hier bei mir kurbel ich die gabel vor jedem längeren uphill runter, sonst geht's mir schon nach wenigen minuten auf die nerven, es nicht getan zu haben 

fährt sich einfach so viel entspannter dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (27. Juni 2012)

Es geht doch wie bei allem um pers. Vorlieben - jeder macht es halt anders. 

Ich nehm auch gern den Spanngurt und senke die Talas noch mehr ab, als eh schon geht. Wenn man mal 2 - 3h lang mit 20% Steigung hoch muss ist das schon sehr, sehr angenehm.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Easton Havoc (Lenker + Vorbau)? Steif? Wertigkeit???


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2012)

Ist ja auch Geschmacksache und auch abhängig vom jeweiligen Körperbau, ob man absenkt oder nicht. Als ich damals mein AM hatte hab ich nie abgesenkt, mein Kumpel hingegen andauernd. Wir sind gleich gross und hatten das gleiche Bike.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> ich sprech doch auch vom uphill
> 
> keine ahnung, ich war noch nie in landau oder mainz, aber hier bei mir kurbel ich die gabel vor jedem längeren uphill runter, sonst geht's mir schon nach wenigen minuten auf die nerven, es nicht getan zu haben


Ich spreche auch vom Uphill  Hier gibt es max. 450Hm am Stück, je nach Wegbeschaffenheit geht das sehr gut ohne Absenken - allerdings auch erst seit dem Vivid Coil so richtig... vorher, als das Heck noch tiefer, hing habe ich bergauf fast immer abgesenkt, jetzt nur noch nach Bedarf. Das Gute ist ja auch: Absenken geht sehr gut auch während dem Fahren, von daher kann man das ja gut dann erst machen, wenn es nötig wird. Auf jeden Fall ist die Absenkung nicht zwingend nötig! Abe einer gewissen Steigung wegen dem recht flachen Sitzwinkel allerdings schon deutlich angenehmer.




McFussel schrieb:


> Es geht doch wie bei allem um pers. Vorlieben - jeder macht es halt anders.


Richtig. 2-3h Anstiege mit 20% habe ich allerdings hier auch keine bzw. gehört auch generell nicht zu meinem Portfolio


----------



## McFussel (27. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Richtig. 2-3h Anstiege mit 20% habe ich allerdings hier auch keine bzw. gehört auch generell nicht zu meinem Portfolio





Eben deswegen habe ich mir auch das Vertride gekauft - ich will alpine Touren machen, inkl. Tragen ind langen Anstiegen, aber auch richtig Spaß bergab haben und evtl "mal" in einen Park gehen.
Die Aussage meiner Schweizer war insofern auch interessant: der DHX - so sehr Du ihn auch hasst - tut auf dem Vertride echt super....ist aber NIX für Park Einsatz!

Musste an die Diskussion denken, als ich auf dem Bike mit STahlfedern saß - das fährt sich anders, sehr gut. Ist halt schwer und manches ist auch einfach Gewöhnungssache. 

Nur mein Lenker....der nervt und muss geändert werden.....


----------



## Totoxl (27. Juni 2012)

Ich muss für den DHX Air auch mal eine Lanze brechen. Ich habe ein Alpinist Rahmen von 2010 selbst aufgebaut. In dieser Region gibt es kurze knackige Uphills sowie Downhills und muss sagen der Dämpfer stört mich nicht, funktioniert so wie er soll. Eigentlich bin ich kein Fox Fan, da ich bei anderen Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfern nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Der Dämpfer muss glaub ich zum Rahmen und Fahrer passen, der eine so der andere so. Fahrergewicht, Sattelstellung, Vorbaulänge etc. beeinflussen das Fahrverhalten ja noch dazu. Bsp. 90Kg Fahrer + Sattel weit hinten + Stummel Vorbau vs. 60Kg + Sattel ganz vorn + langen Vorbau.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Juni 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich muss für den DHX Air auch mal eine Lanze brechen. Ich habe ein Alpinist Rahmen von 2010 selbst aufgebaut. In dieser Region gibt es kurze knackige Uphills sowie Downhills und muss sagen der Dämpfer stört mich nicht, funktioniert so wie er soll. Eigentlich bin ich kein Fox Fan, da ich bei anderen Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfern nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Der Dämpfer muss glaub ich zum Rahmen und Fahrer passen, der eine so der andere so. Fahrergewicht, Sattelstellung, Vorbaulänge etc. beeinflussen das Fahrverhalten ja noch dazu. Bsp. 90Kg Fahrer + Sattel weit hinten + Stummel Vorbau vs. 60Kg + Sattel ganz vorn + langen Vorbau.



du meinst also, dass typische und bekannte DHX Problem hätte dein DHX Air nicht ?

Das Fahrergewicht dürfte ziemlich egal sein. Dafür kannst du den Druck anpassen. Und was ändert die Vorbaulänge im Bezug aufs "Durchsacken/durch den Federweg rauschen" des Dämpfers?


----------



## Totoxl (27. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> du meinst also, dass typische und bekannte DHX Problem hätte dein DHX Air nicht ?


 Genau das behaupte ich  Evtl. hat der Vorbesitzer mal den Dämpfer anpassen lassen  Aber ich war vor dem Kauf sehr skeptisch und danach positiv überrascht. Und wie gesagt ich bin schon ein paar Räder gefahren und weiß was mit durch rauschen etc. gemeint ist. Nicht der super Experte, aber auch nicht ganz blöde. 



4Stroke schrieb:


> Das Fahrergewicht dürfte ziemlich egal sein. Dafür kannst du den Druck anpassen. Und was ändert die Vorbaulänge im Bezug aufs "Durchsacken/durch den Federweg rauschen" des Dämpfers?


Ganz einfach, der Druck und die Kammergröße stehen ja im Zusammenhang.
Deswegen verändern einige ja auch das Volumen eines Dämpfers um ihn anzupassen. Ein hoher Druck im Dämpfer verhält sich definitiv anders als ein geringer. Es wirken ja durch das Fahrergewicht andere Kräfte. 

Die Vorbaulänge und die Sattelposition habe ich auf´s Uphill bezogen, wie und wo du auf deinem Rad sitzt ist ja nicht egal. Langer Vorbau Körpergewicht weit vorne, das entlastet den Dämpfer. Stummel Vorbau + Sattelstellung hinten, Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad, mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer.

Ich weiß alles ein wenig oberflächlich, aber auf mehr tippen habe ich keine Lust.  Ich lasse mich aber auch immer gerne auf andere Meinungen ein, man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## motoerhead (27. Juni 2012)

hi hi    

ich habe es geschafft, die obere Dämpferaufnahme  aufzubohren!!! nach einer Stunde probieren, habe ich sie jetzt aufgebohrt! ******* man ist das eine weiche Schraube und verdammt ist die leicht! ich weiß nicht ob ich mich darüber freuen soll oder nicht...

jetzt aber mal die eigentliche Frage. 
Da die schraube solch einen speziellen Kopf hat, wollte ich wissen, ob diese schraube auch in freien Handel aus Edelstahl zu bekommen ist... und wo? 
Der Kopf ist auf der Gewindeseite schräg zulaufend (wie bei einem Senkkopf) und auf der anderen Seite auch. wobei die Schraubseite auch flach sein könnte... 
Das Gewinde selbst ist nur ca einen cm lang. 

wenn ihr mir einen tipp geben könntet wäre das schon mal sehr gut... canyon wollte mir nur die schon verbaute schraube verkaufen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich war kürzlich bei Canyon und da ich schonmal vor Ort war hab ich die ganze Sache angesprochen obwohl mich das ganze bis jetzt garnicht betrifft. Ich wollte quasi nurmal vorbeugen und dachte möglicherweise haben die das Problem erkannt und geben mir ne andere Schraube bzw. holen die Alu raus und ballern ne Stahl rein. Bis dahin hab ich die Dämpferschraube nichtmal angerührt. Als die eigentliche Arbeit getan war (Steuersatz getauscht) holte ich mein Bike ein paar Stunden später wieder in Empfang. Mir ist direkt aufgefallen das die Schraube (ursprünglich schwarz) nun gegen eine silberne getauscht wurde. Ich hab mich schon gefreut und als ich nachfragte ob die neue nun aus Stahl sei antwortete man mir: "Nö, das is genau die gleiche aus Alu!". Ich fragte:"Und warum wurde die dann getauscht? Die andere hatte doch eigentlich nix! Ging die alte Schraube eigentlich ohne Probleme raus?" antwortete der Herr der wohl nicht derjenige war der die Schraube getauscht hat "Keine Ahnung! Ich denke schon! Man braucht halt anständiges Werkzeug!". Nett war er auf jeden Fall. Aber soviel zu der beschissenen Schraube. Ich hab jetzt schon Panik das ich die Schraube runddreh! ZZt is es immernoch nich akut aber wenns soweit is berichte ich. Würde mich auch für ne andere Schraube (z.B. Edelstahl) interessieren. Ich frage mich wieso Canyon keine anbietet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (27. Juni 2012)

hmm anständiges Werkzeug ... wenn das Material nachgibt isses doch denk ich Wurscht ob ich das Ding mitm Standart Inbus oder mitm 50cm Drehmomentschlüssel aufmachen wollte .. oder liege ich da falsch, weil ja evtl die Hebelkräfte die am Anfang wirken ausreichen um das Teil auf zu bekommen bevor das Alu weich wird .. ?


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2012)

Ja und warum wurde die Schraube jetzt bei Dir getauscht?


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2012)

Also falls du mich meinst so wurde meine Schraube wohl tatsächlich ohne wirklichen Grund getauscht. Ich hab wirklich nur gesagt das hier im Forum viele Leute die Schraube aufbohren mussten und das ich kein Bock hab das es bei mir auch so verläuft. Ich habe gefragt ob es eine andere, stabilere Schraube gibt und dann wurde die Schraube getauscht. Ich dachte es wäre eine aus Edelstahl, aber ich habe gefragt und man bestätigte mir das es sich um die gleiche Schraube aus dem gleichen Material handelt. Verstanden hab ich das dann auch nicht wirklich.  Ich hatte ja einen Termin für nen neuen Steuersatz und habe das nur beiläufig erwähnt. Ich dachte wenn ich schonmal da bin... Und ne Ersatzschraube hab ich mir auchnoch geholt. Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Schraube ohne bohren raus.


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. Juni 2012)

also ich konnte meine schraube bisher problemlos öffnen. 
habe hochwertiges werkzeug dafür verwendet.

allerdings habe ich auch schonmal eine mail zu canyon geschickt und dort wurde dementiert,
dass eine notwendigkeit besteht das die schraube aus stahl sein sollte.
ich wollte nämlich auch vorbeugen.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2012)

Wenns soweit ist und ich muss die irgendwann mal die Schraube öffnen, dann versuche ich es behutsam mit meinem Drehmomentschlüssel. Dann werden wir sehen ... Ich werde sodann berichten ob es funktioniert hat oder nicht!  Wie lange ist es denn her das die dir das geantwortet haben? Ich war vor zwei Wochen da und von einer anderen Schraube aus Edelstahl wurde nichts gesagt!


----------



## sirios (27. Juni 2012)

Also behutsam ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel zum Öffnen von Schrauben sicher nicht, zum Aufdrehen ist das genauso wie mit ner normalen Ratsche. Da nimmt man besser nen normalen Inbus. Damit ist auch der Hebel deutlich kleiner und die Kraft kann bei solchen Problemschrauben besser dosiert werden. Übrigens empfiehlt sich bei Schrauben die nicht wollen ein vorheriges WD40/Brunox Bad. Das verfluchte Kriechöl macht da eigentlich nen feinen Job. Postet mal bitte ein Bild von der Schraube und die Maße, eventuell kann ich was aus V4A organiseren, die hält länger als Euer Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (27. Juni 2012)

also ich kann zu 100% sagen, dass ich sehr hochwertiges Werkzeug verwende... 
ich werde mal suchen, ob ich nicht eine passende Stahlschraube mit Senkkopf finde. 
Sieht dann zwar aus wie bei einem Cheetah, aber is egal...


----------



## motoerhead (27. Juni 2012)

@ sirios

mmh danke wäre geil und ein feiner zug von dir, wenn es klappen würde

Bild 1 zeigt den Kopf:
das zweite zeigt den Rest
und wenn du die auf dem dritten Bild noch besorgen könntest wäre das auch sehr geil! 

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2934/jniitswk_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2934/xqjncbkm_jpg.htm

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2934/acxw7wpi_jpg.htm

ps: sollten ca 8mm dick sein und die mit dem Senkkopf ist ca 40mm + kopf lang und die andere ca 47mm + kopf


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Eben deswegen habe ich mir auch das Vertride gekauft - ich will alpine Touren machen, inkl. Tragen ind langen Anstiegen, aber auch richtig Spaß bergab haben und evtl "mal" in einen Park gehen.


Klar, das ist ein völlig anderer Einsatzzweck fürs (fast) gleiche Rad, da muss auch das Setup anders aussehen.
PS: Ich "hasse" den DHX nicht... aber ich lästere gerne 




4Stroke schrieb:


> ... das typische und bekannte DHX Problem ...


Das kriegt man ja auch durch eine kleinere Luftkammer hin. Traurig, dass Canyon das immer noch nicht kapiert hat (beim Strive das Gleiche) und überall die großen Luftkammern verbaut 




sirios schrieb:


> Also behutsam ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel zum Öffnen von Schrauben sicher nicht, zum Aufdrehen ist das genauso wie mit ner normalen Ratsche. Da nimmt man besser nen normalen Inbus. Damit ist auch der Hebel deutlich kleiner und die Kraft kann bei solchen Problemschrauben besser dosiert werden.


Richtig! Zum AUF drehen ist ein Drehmo eine denkbar schlechte Idee. Es geht ja auch nicht ums Drehmoment, sondern um minimales Verkanten z. B. durch abgenutztes Werkzeug.
BTW: ein Schlagschrauber könnte helfen...!


----------



## McFussel (28. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar, das ist ein völlig anderer Einsatzzweck fürs (fast) gleiche Rad, da muss auch das Setup anders aussehen.
> PS: Ich "hasse" den DHX nicht... aber ich lästere gerne





Dann lästere mal weiter - ist ja auch gut, wenn jemand seine Meinung vertritt!


Also, dich musste die Schraube auch ausbohren - WD40 und alles probiert. Einfach mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und die Teile bestellen. Ich habe die Schraube jetzt aber OHNE Loctite eingebaut und kontrolliere ine regelmäßigen Abständen.... 
Wer sein Bike liebt, der checkt einfach ab und an, ob alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Also falls du mich meinst so wurde meine Schraube wohl tatsächlich ohne wirklichen Grund getauscht. Ich hab wirklich nur gesagt das hier im Forum viele Leute die Schraube aufbohren mussten und das ich kein Bock hab das es bei mir auch so verläuft. Ich habe gefragt ob es eine andere, stabilere Schraube gibt und dann wurde die Schraube getauscht. Ich dachte es wäre eine aus Edelstahl, aber ich habe gefragt und man bestätigte mir das es sich um die gleiche Schraube aus dem gleichen Material handelt. Verstanden hab ich das dann auch nicht wirklich.  Ich hatte ja einen Termin für nen neuen Steuersatz und habe das nur beiläufig erwähnt. Ich dachte wenn ich schonmal da bin... Und ne Ersatzschraube hab ich mir auchnoch geholt. Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Schraube ohne bohren raus.



Eventuell haben sie dir die Schraube mit "vergrößertem" Kopf reingemacht?
Ich hatte meine Schraube auch schon ein wenig angefressen und mir direkt bei Canyon Ersatz bestellt. Man sagte mir damals zwar, dass es keine überarbeitete Version der Schraube gäbe, allerdings bekam ich dennoch eine etwas veränderte zugeschickt. Bei der ist einfach der Schraubenkopf etwas größer, so dass dann wohl der Inbus ein bisschen mehr Kontaktfläche haben sollte. 

Nachdem ich nun vorm Rausmachen der Schraube immer erst ordentlich warmgeföhnt habe, hatte ich tatsächlich noch keine Probleme


----------



## _mike_ (28. Juni 2012)

Auf den Bildern von motoerhead ist eine metallfarbene Schraube zu sehen - bei meinem 2012er Modell ist diese aber schwarz.

Ist das vom Modell abhängig oder hab ich ne andere Schraube drin


----------



## rmfausi (28. Juni 2012)

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit wurde hier von einem Forumsnutzer gepostet, der Ersatzschrauben in Titan oder Stahl herstellen würde. Leider finde ich gerade das Posting nicht mehr, sollte so vor 4-5 Wochen gewesen sein. Kann aber auch im FRX-Thread gestanden haben.

Wenn jemand das Posting vielleicht noch hat oder den Namen kennt kann er es vielleicht noch mal hier rein schreiben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juni 2012)

@mike
Die original ist schwarz. Die Ersatzschraube ist metallfarben.
@dreiundzwanzig
Beitrag #4686


21XC12 schrieb:


> ... "Nö, das is genau die gleiche aus Alu!" ...


Vielleicht ist der Kopf der Schraube minimal anders!? 
@rmfausi
Stahl wäre interessant. Titan könnte an der Stelle zum Problem werden!


----------



## McFussel (28. Juni 2012)

Also an meinem 2011er war die Originalschraube hell und plan - die neue hat eine andere Farbe (sieht leicht Titan aus) und eine andere Form. Laut Canyon gibt es da auch 2 Bestellnummern - es wird aber nur die neue versendet.....


----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

Hey, da ich ja noch nicht so die richtig große Ahnung habe wollte ich hier nochmal eben nachfragen wie ihr das seht mit deiner Dämpfereinstellung  

bin jetzt mal beim fahren richtig auf dem Bike rum gesprungen und auf den Bildern könnt ihr ja sehen wie weit die Gabel und der Dämpfer eingefedert ist. Ist das ok soweit, oder muss ich noch was ändern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolace (28. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hey, da ich ja noch nicht so die richtig große Ahnung habe wollte ich hier nochmal eben nachfragen wie ihr das seht mit deiner Dämpfereinstellung
> 
> bin jetzt mal beim fahren richtig auf dem Bike rum gesprungen und auf den Bildern könnt ihr ja sehen wie weit die Gabel und der Dämpfer eingefedert ist. Ist das ok soweit, oder muss ich noch was ändern ?
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imag0320mwb1r.jpg



Die Frage ist, was "rum gesprungen" jetzt heißt. Wenn du damit meinst, dass du bspw. einen 5m Drop genommen hast, dann sind Gabel und Dämpfer auf jeden Fall nicht richtig eingestellt.

Am besten nimmst du dir mal ein paar Stunden Zeit und suchst dir eine Strecke, welche möglichst vielseitig Terrain beinhaltet, welches zu hauptsächlich fahren wirst (Wurzelfelder, Sprünge, Stufen...). 
Als allerertes: Zug- und Druckstufendämpfung zudrehen (also keine Dämpfung erzeugen). 
Dann prüfst du zunächst den SAG. Richtwert ist so 30-40% je nach Geschmack. 
Als nächstes geht es an die Zugstufendämpfung. Hier merkst du bei ganz offen, dass die Federelemente sehr schnell ausfahren, i.d.R. zu schnell. Es gibt folgenden Tipp um einen einigermaßen guten Ausgangspunkt bei der Zugstufe zu finden: Fahre eine Stufe (z.B. hoher Bürgersteig) hinunter, verlager das Gewicht auf das zu untersuchende Federelement und erfühle das Ausfederverhalten -> Der Dämpfer/Die Gabel sollte maximal einmal "wippen" (Bewegung nach oben - nach unten). Das ist natürlich nur ein grober Richtwert. Du solltest die vorher definierte Strecke mehrere male abfahren und immer (maximal) 1 Klick an der Zugstufe verändern. Finde die Zugstufendämpfung, welche sich am sichersten/komfortabelsten für dich anfühlt. 
Als letztens geht es dann an die Druckstufendämpfung: Hier gibt es keine wirklichen Konventionen und man kann auch schwer Richtwerte vorgeben, denn das Federverhalten hängt auch stark von der Geometrie des Bikes ab. Das Torque FRX z.B. hat eine relativ starke Hinterbauprogression -> Man kann den Dämpfer mit relativ wenig Druckstufe fahren, ohne das er durchschlägt. Versuche einfach verschiedene Einstellungen auf deiner "Hausstrecke" und versuche ein Gefühl für das Dämpfungsverhalten zu bekommen, dann wirst du relativ schnell rausfinden, was dir am besten liegt.


----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

danke erstmal für die tips  mit rumgesprungen meine ich halt mit vollem körpergewicht eingefedert, halt so hoch und runter gesprungen auf dem bike ^^


----------



## fuschnick (28. Juni 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Seltsam, der Pm 7 von Magura ist doch auch der Nr.26 wenn ich nichts durcheinander gebracht habe.





Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> @ fuschnick: der magura #26 sieht anders aus und passt ohne u-scheiben...



hast Recht.. der Magura 26 passt perfekt  Danke


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> danke erstmal für die tips  mit rumgesprungen meine ich halt mit vollem körpergewicht eingefedert, halt so hoch und runter gesprungen auf dem bike ^^



So stellt man kein Fahrwerk ein!


----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

echt nicht ?.... man das weiß ich doch


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend...

Ich habe Lagerspiel an dieser Stelle...



...nehme somit an, dass ich die Lager tauschen muss. 

- Hat das schon mal wer von euch gemacht? 
- Habt ihr die Lager bei Canyon bestellt? 
- War es schwierig, diese aus-/einzupressen und wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Guten Abend...
> 
> Ich habe Lagerspiel an dieser Stelle...
> 
> ...


Ja ich, vor ein paar Wochen. Lager waren von Canyon und der Aus- und Einbau ging wirklich ganz leicht. Einfach mit einer 13er oder 14er Nuss (weiß ich nicht mehr, sieht man ja aber) das alte Lager durch die in der Wippe eingeklebte Hülse durchschlagen und das neue dann rein.
 Habe allerdings ein 12er Modell, aber da hat sich eigentlich nichts getan.
Falls Fragen, nochmal melden...


----------



## whurr (29. Juni 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Guten Abend...
> 
> Ich habe Lagerspiel an dieser Stelle...



Wie genau stellt sich das denn dar?
Ich merke leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau wenn ich das Torque hochhebe, konnte aber noch nicht herausfinden, wo es genau liegt.


----------



## whurr (29. Juni 2012)

Da hier soviele von Probleme mit der oberen Dämpferschraube berichten ... hatte sie mir auch extra bestellt ... doch bei mir ging sie nach dem üblichen "Knall" von Aluschrauben in Alugewinden ohne Probleme auf.

Es hat allerdings schon ziemlich viel Kraft gebraucht ... dass man da mit einem normalen kleinen Inbus abrutscht kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Ich hab eine große Ratsche genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (29. Juni 2012)

das Speil beim Hochheben könnte durchaus auch an den Dämpferbuchsen liegen.. Leg mal Deine Finger beim Anheben um die jeweilige Dämpferbefestigung.


----------



## whurr (29. Juni 2012)

vopsi schrieb:


> freilauf raus, sperrklinken anschauen ( metallspäne? ) säubern+leicht fetten, einbauen und beobachten. bei den lagern wo du rankommst ohne sie auszuschlagen ebenso verfahren,obwohl nachfetten ausreicht.



Danke für den Tip!

Beim SUN Drift MTX sind rechts und links jeweils ein Sicherungsring.
Wenn ich den rausnehme, passiert allerdings gar nichts.
Ich kann danach kein Teil abnehmen.

Hat den jemand schon mal erfolgreich demontiert und kann mir sagen wie?


----------



## whurr (29. Juni 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> das Speil beim Hochheben könnte durchaus auch an den Dämpferbuchsen liegen.. Leg mal Deine Finger beim Anheben um die jeweilige Dämpferbefestigung.



Die hab ich genau deswegen gewechselt ... doch das hat nichts verbessert (außer das Ansprechverhalten ).

Das mit dem Finger hab ich an allen Lagerstellen versucht, doch ich fühle nichts ... das Spiel ist allerdings deutlich spürbar.

Alle Lager sind bzgl. Drehmoment überprüft ... nur das Hauptlager an der Schwinge noch nicht ... dafür muß ich noch die Hammerschmidt abbauen.


----------



## Rad-ab (29. Juni 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Wie genau stellt sich das denn dar?
> Ich merke leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau wenn ich das Torque hochhebe, konnte aber noch nicht herausfinden, wo es genau liegt.


Nur als Tipp:
Spiel am Hinterbau kommt auch gerne vom Horstlink.
Da sind so kleine Aluhülsen verbaut die mit der Zeit Spiel bekommen....


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich merke leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau wenn ich das Torque hochhebe, konnte aber noch nicht herausfinden, wo es genau liegt.


Bei mir lag das bislang immer an einer Abnutzung der unteren DU-Buchse des Dämpfers. Die kann dir dein Händler ausschlagen u. eine neue einschlagen. (ca. 10 Euro)
Die beiden Einsteckbuchsen halten i.d.R. länger. 

@jaamaa: großartig, danke!


----------



## McFussel (29. Juni 2012)

@Flo: Lies mal ein paar Seiten vorher. Ich habe mir das ganze Lagerset für das Torque im Lagershop Berlin bestellt - mit Versand 33 ------> Bei Canyon 109 

Und ich hab noch die besser gedichteten genommen!

Lager rein und raus ist echt einfach.....besorge Dir gute Schrauben im Baumarkt und schon hast Du ein werkzeug zum Pressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (29. Juni 2012)

Muss jetzt doch noch mal was fragen - mein Umwerfer hat wohl n Schlag abbekommen. Mir fällt gerade auf, das die 2012 Torques alle SRAM Umwerfer haben, die 2011er aber Shimano. 

Auf der Canyon Page steht bei der Verbaubarkeit der SRAM Umwerfer "Wegen ungünstiger Zugführung" nicht möglich...Wurde da am Rahmen was geändert? Oder kriegt man das doch irgendwie hin? 

Ist das dann ein S1, S2 oder S3 Umwerfer? Wäre doch nett zu wissen....


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> @Flo: Lies mal ein paar Seiten vorher. Ich habe mir das ganze Lagerset für das Torque im Lagershop Berlin bestellt - mit Versand 33 ------> Bei Canyon 109


Danke soweit, bin nicht sicher, ob ich das richtige Posting gefunden habe: 


McFussel schrieb:


> 4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von  6,95
> 4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von  11,90
> 2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum Stückpreis von  14,90


Weißt du auch, welche davon jene für den Übergang Wippe/Druckstrebe sind? 
Bei Canyon würde ich nämlich inkl. Versand rund 45 Euro für die zwei Lager zahlen...

Mit dem Shop meinst du vermutlich diesen hier? 
www.kugellagershopberlin.de


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke soweit, bin nicht sicher, ob ich das richtige Posting gefunden habe:
> Weißt du auch, welche davon jene für den Übergang Wippe/Druckstrebe sind?
> Bei Canyon würde ich nämlich inkl. Versand rund 45 Euro für die zwei Lager zahlen...
> 
> ...



GE8C 
... sind Gleitlager.


----------



## vopsi (29. Juni 2012)

im Leben nicht. GE8C sind Radial-Gelenklager.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Juni 2012)

Also zum thema knacken nochmal.
Bei mir ist es weg.
Es lag am dem drehpunkt neben dem innenlager. Die achse war nicht gefettet.


----------



## vopsi (29. Juni 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip!
> 
> Beim SUN Drift MTX sind rechts und links jeweils ein Sicherungsring.
> Wenn ich den rausnehme, passiert allerdings gar nichts.
> ...



doch, du kannst die schwarze gummiabdichtung mit einem kleinen schraubenzieher vom lager runterhebeln und dann schauen, ob fett im lager ist. nachfüllen mit einer fettgefüllten 2ml Spritze geht sehr gut.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2012)

vopsi schrieb:


> im Leben nicht. GE8C sind Radial-Gelenklager.


Sag ich doch... keine Kugellager


----------



## vopsi (29. Juni 2012)

sag ich doch....lager halt ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

An die Piloten der neueren Modelle mit X-12: wer hat sein Bike schon auf's Schaltwerk geschmissen? Geht da wirklich nur die Schraube kaputt oder hat auch schon jemand das Schaltauge hin gekriegt?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (29. Juni 2012)

Schaltwerk kaputt , Schaltauge und Schraube ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## monkey10 (29. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> An die Piloten der neueren Modelle mit X-12: wer hat sein Bike schon auf's Schaltwerk geschmissen? Geht da wirklich nur die Schraube kaputt oder hat auch schon jemand das Schaltauge hin gekriegt?



bereits 2x geschafft. ist IMHO eine tolle sache, die schraube ist leicht & schnell auszutauschen.

wichtig: die schaltaugenschraube nur von syntace oder canyon kaufen. ich wollte mir ersatz beim händler vorort besorgen. der hatte welche von cube. die jedoch waren nicht hohl und aus stahl, da wird wohl alles vorher kaputt bis diese stahlschraube bricht.



freedolin80 schrieb:


> Schaltwerk kaputt , Schaltauge und Schraube ganz



ist natürlich auch möglich. wenn man bei einer engen felsenstelle hängen bleibt oder der HR-von einer northshore abrutscht. hab auch bereits mein schaltwerk im herbst austauschen müssen. das neue ist auch nicht mehr ganz gerade


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

Merci für die Info. Das mit der Cube Schraube hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Geht mir auch nur darum, ob 1-2 Reserveschrauben reichen oder ob man sich auch ein Schaltauge auf Lager legen sollte.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> An die Piloten der neueren Modelle mit X-12: wer hat sein Bike schon auf's Schaltwerk geschmissen? Geht da wirklich nur die Schraube kaputt oder hat auch schon jemand das Schaltauge hin gekriegt?



Beim 1. Treffer (großer Stein dagegen geflogen) war das Schaltwerk bisschen krumm. Bei einem Sturz, wo ich auf der rechten Seite weggerutscht bin, ist die Schraube abgerissen. Leider aber auch das Schaltauge leicht verzogen und das X9 Schaltwerk ziemlich krum. Ich überlege die Schraube bisschen anzufeilen, um die Sollbruchstelle zu verbessern. Wird mir sonst zu teuer...
Die Syntace-Schraube hat nicht ans Canyon Schaltauge gepasst. Hatte feingewinde.


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Merci für die Info. Das mit der Cube Schraube hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Geht mir auch nur darum, ob 1-2 Reserveschrauben reichen oder ob man sich auch ein Schaltauge auf Lager legen sollte.



habe 2 schaltaugenschrauben (eine als reserve nach defekt bis das nachbestellte ankommt) und trotzdem auch 1 schaltauge dabei...



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich überlege die Schraube bisschen anzufeilen, um die Sollbruchstelle zu verbessern. Wird mir sonst zu teuer...



mir ist vorgekommen, dass die schaltaugenschraube sowieso leichter bricht als ein normales schaltauge. leider kann man einen schaden des schaltwerks trotzdem nie ganz ausschließen



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Die Syntace-Schraube hat nicht ans Canyon Schaltauge gepasst. Hatte feingewinde.



das wusste ich nicht, ist sehr ärgerlich. denn vom prinzip finde ich die idee mit einheitlichen billigen schaltaugenschrauben als sollbruchstelle sehr besser als sich immer wieder ein spezifisches schaltauge für ein bestimmtes bike kaufen zu müssen. oft war man dann auch noch von wenigen händlern abhängig, die bei häufig verkauften oder alten modellen nicht sofort verfügbar waren. und wenn man sich dann reserven bestellt, liegen diese nach wechsel des rahmens ungenützt herum...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> das wusste ich nicht, ist sehr ärgerlich. denn vom prinzip finde ich die idee mit einheitlichen billigen schaltaugenschrauben als sollbruchstelle sehr besser als sich immer wieder ein spezifisches schaltauge für ein bestimmtes bike kaufen zu müssen. oft war man dann auch noch von wenigen händlern abhängig, die bei häufig verkauften oder alten modellen nicht sofort verfügbar waren. und wenn man sich dann reserven bestellt, liegen diese nach wechsel des rahmens ungenützt herum...



Anscheinend sind nur die Außenmaße von Syntace vorgegeben. Schrauben und Schaltaugengewinde macht jeder Hersteller wie er will. Deshalb zum Canyon-X12 Schaltauge auch die Canyon Schraube. Bei allen anderen Schrauben die so verkauft werden, lieber vor der Tour mal probieren, ob sie passt.


----------



## fanatikz (1. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Merci für die Info. Das mit der Cube Schraube hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Geht mir auch nur darum, ob 1-2 Reserveschrauben reichen oder ob man sich auch ein Schaltauge auf Lager legen sollte.



Hi, hab mir auch gleich zu Anfang zwei Schrauben und ein Schaltauge auf Lager gelegt, auch bei mir ist das Schaltwerk Hops gegangen und der Rest ganz geblieben....

Die Cube Teile sind identisch, bis auf das Material der Schraube, denk net, dass die bricht wenn se soll, aber die von canyon tust auch nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juli 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Beim 1. Treffer (großer Stein dagegen geflogen) war das Schaltwerk bisschen krumm. Bei einem Sturz, wo ich auf der rechten Seite weggerutscht bin, ist die Schraube abgerissen. Leider aber auch das Schaltauge leicht verzogen und das X9 Schaltwerk ziemlich krum. Ich überlege die Schraube bisschen anzufeilen, um die Sollbruchstelle zu verbessern. Wird mir sonst zu teuer...


Hmm, ärgerlich, wenn dann trotz Schutzmechanismus am Ende doch ALLES am Hintern ist :-/




monkey10 schrieb:


> habe 2 schaltaugenschrauben (eine als reserve nach defekt bis das nachbestellte ankommt) und trotzdem auch 1 schaltauge dabei...


Genau so würde ich es dann auch machen. Hast du noch im Kopf, was das Schaltauge gekostet hat?


----------



## monkey10 (1. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hast du noch im Kopf, was das Schaltauge gekostet hat?



im kopf nicht, aber auf der rechnung 



> 1 Stück ... A1024012 ... screw for rd-hanger no. 21 alloy ...  4,95-
> 1 Stück ... A1017559 ... Schaltauge Canyon Nr. 21 ohne Schraube ...  9,00-



anbei auch die artikelnummer für alle fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> im kopf nicht, aber auf der rechnung
> 
> anbei auch die artikelnummer für alle fälle


Grazie mille  

Die Schraube ist, für ne Schraube, n bissl teuer! Aber wenigstens der Preis für das Schaltauge ist ok...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. Juli 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Die Cube Teile sind identisch, bis auf das Material der Schraube, denk net, dass die bricht wenn se soll, aber die von canyon tust auch nicht



Nein! Das ist ein anderes Gewinde!
Musste ein Kumpel mit nem Torque und ner Schraube von seinem alten Cube Fritzz schon am Beginn einer Abfahrt am Lago Maggiore feststellen...

Zur Schraubendiskussion:
Ich hab auch schon das vierte Schaltwerk, aber noch das erste Schaltauge+Schraube in 2 Jahren, bei mir halten die Schaltwerke nicht so lange .


----------



## whurr (2. Juli 2012)

Am besten immer Schaltauge und Schraube vom selben Hersteller nehmen. Die "Außenmaße" sollen alle gleich sein ... nur bei den Gewinden gibt's Unterschiede ... wär ja sonst auch zu einfach für die Kunden gewesen


----------



## whurr (2. Juli 2012)

Noch mal ne Frage zum SUN LRS


vopsi schrieb:


> doch, du kannst die schwarze gummiabdichtung mit einem kleinen schraubenzieher vom lager runterhebeln und dann schauen, ob fett im lager ist. nachfüllen mit einer fettgefüllten 2ml Spritze geht sehr gut.



Aber wie bekomm ich den Freilauf ab um mir die Sperrklingen anzugucken, zu reinigen und neu zu fetten?
Wenn die Sicherungsringe rechts und links draussen sind, passiert bei meiner noch nichts und einen Innensechskant zum Losschrauben des Freilaufs hat das Ding nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> GE8C
> ... sind Gleitlager.


Danke, d.h. es handelt sich um diese hier. 

Ich muss nochmal nachfragen: hat von euch jemand mit diesen Erfahrung -- kann ich hier (mindestens) die selbe Qualität erwarten, wie wenn ich jene von Canyon bestelle?
Ich kann das leider nicht einschätzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Juli 2012)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon das vierte Schaltwerk, aber noch das erste Schaltauge+Schraube in 2 Jahren, bei mir halten die Schaltwerke nicht so lange .


Also mein altes X0 hat nun schon locker 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und hat auch schon ein Schaltauge überlebt. Ist zwar mittlerweile mächtig verschrammt, aber funktioniert immer noch 1a. Früher war das eben noch richtige Wertarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Grazie mille
> 
> Die Schraube ist, für ne Schraube, n bissl teuer!



Hey, mit der Schraube kaufst du das geballte Know-How von Syntace. Dafür ist sie viel zu billig. 
*Leider funktioniert's nicht. Mein altes weiches Canyon-Schaltauge Nr. 16 habe ich schon mehrmals verbogen und abgebrochen aber dem Schaltwerk hat's nie was getan.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke, d.h. es handelt sich um diese hier.
> 
> Ich muss nochmal nachfragen: hat von euch jemand mit diesen Erfahrung -- kann ich hier (mindestens) die selbe Qualität erwarten, wie wenn ich jene von Canyon bestelle?
> Ich kann das leider nicht einschätzen.



Wenn Canyon SKF verkauft...sonst hol dir halt SKF, gibts ja auch online (12 /stk.). 
Normlager sind in den Eigenschaften genormt. 
Billige Normlager müssen daher ja nicht schlechter als teure Normlager sein...


----------



## vopsi (2. Juli 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage zum SUN LRS
> 
> 
> Aber wie bekomm ich den Freilauf ab um mir die Sperrklingen anzugucken, zu reinigen und neu zu fetten?
> Wenn die Sicherungsringe rechts und links draussen sind, passiert bei meiner noch nichts und einen Innensechskant zum Losschrauben des Freilaufs hat das Ding nicht.



x-12 adapter runter, dann hast du auf der einen seite der achse 2 einkerbungen, da einen passenden hebel ( feile, flachmetall etc. ) rein und auf der anderen seite ein gewindeteil mit 17er ( schmal ) maulschlüsselweite. runter damit und du kannst den freilauf abnehmen. die (äußere) gummidichtung der äußeren lager sind direkt unter den sprengringen.


----------



## bjoernson (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand kurz sagen mit wie viel Nm man das Aheadset Lenkungslager am Torque festzieht? Finde irgendwie am Torque selbst noch im Netz Infos dazu?!

Vielen Lieben Dank schon mal


----------



## aibeekey (2. Juli 2012)

fest genug um kein lagerspiel zu haben

locker genug, damit es sich bei angehobenem und gekipptem bike noch frei zur seite dreht


----------



## bjoernson (2. Juli 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> fest genug um kein lagerspiel zu haben
> 
> locker genug, damit es sich bei angehobenem und gekipptem bike noch frei zur seite dreht



super danke. klingt plausibel


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hey, mit der Schraube kaufst du das geballte Know-How von Syntace. Dafür ist sie viel zu billig.


Wir verstehen uns  Rocket-Science bis in die letzte Schraube


----------



## McFussel (3. Juli 2012)

Der Hooooomer träumt aber nicht Torque!


----------



## motoerhead (3. Juli 2012)

so! für die obere Dämferaufnahmen habe ich mir eine Sekkopfschraube mit teilgewinde besorgt... die muss ich noch kürzen und dann hoffe ich, dass sie passt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Der Hooooomer träumt aber nicht Torque!


Leider nicht, aber ich hab das Bild nicht größer gefunden und hab auch keine solche Skizze vom Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (3. Juli 2012)

Geht ja mal gar nicht.   ;-)

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## McFussel (3. Juli 2012)

Hat noch niemand an die 2011er einen SRAM Umwerfer montiert?? Die Frage war noch offen....

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

Sram Umwerfer braucht ne andere Adapterplatte (gibts bei Canyon) allerdings macht das nur Sinn wenn du 3x10/2x10 verbauen möchtest, denn es gibt nur X10 "E-Type" Umwerfer von SRAM .. (zumindest hatte ich keinen 9-fach gefunden)

Hatte mein Bike Anfang des Jahres von HS auf 2x9 umgebaut und stand vor dem Problem .. hatte keine Lust nich zusätzlich nen neuen Trigger und Kassette zu verbauen .. 

Denke, dass ist der Grund warum kaum einer nen SRAM Umwerfer am 2011er hat ..


----------



## McFussel (4. Juli 2012)

Danke fue die Antwort - endlich schlauer! Ich hab schon 2x10...SRAM is einfach besser!

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## maddin80 (4. Juli 2012)

Morgen Zusammen!

Brauch mal Hilfe. Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 und ich brauche einen neuen Gabel-Konus. Ich meine, es ist ein Cane Creek.

Wollte mir einen bei Hibike bestellen, nur welchen?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pd38ff6c05ac3c63c3c484f425d1600fd/s/Cane-Creek-Gabelkonus.html

-ZS-2/6 1 1/8''  oder IS-2i, IS-8i 1 1/8''  oder kann ich auch den hier in 1 1/8" nehmen http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p8415ed0ff73ea5b3c0a4eed71068baf4/s/Chris-King-Gabelkonus.html ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Ich mag meine Gabel ja eigentlich echt gern. Aber sie is schon n bissel ne Zippe.

Hab ne die Serien 2011er  Fox Float RC2 Fit am 2011er Trailflow verbaut. Die Gute wird nach bereits kurzer Standzeit recht hart, so das man sie erst durch rumhüpfen/weichpumpen mit dem Vorderrad dazu bewegen kann "weich" zu werden und anzusprechen.

Das Ganze geht soweit, dass sie auch bei längeren Anstiegen auf Forststraßen oder generell bei ebenem Boden recht hart wird.

Beim "Weichpumpen" quietscht/zischt/schmatzt es schön, wenn das Geräusch nachlässt, ist die Gabel einsatzbereit.

Geht das nur mir so? Hab ich ne blöde Einstellung gewählt denn auch die LowSpeed Druckstufe zeigt nicht soo viel Effekt .. Bei 30% Sag spricht die Gabel zwar schön an, allerdings sackt se auch beim Bremsen recht weit ein .. mach ich mehr Lust rein sackt se nimmer, spricht aber auch nicht mehr so gut an ... zum Mäusemelken ... 

Hat jemand ne Idee/Vermutung? Oder is das bei ner Luftgabel in der Größenklasse aus physikalischen Gründen "normal"?


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen das mein Speadzone am Hinterteil sehr laut ist wenns Schläge gibt, ist das normal ? Andere bikes sind in der Regel leiser wie ich finde.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Sram Umwerfer braucht ne andere Adapterplatte (gibts bei Canyon) allerdings macht das nur Sinn wenn du 3x10/2x10 verbauen möchtest, denn es gibt nur X10 "E-Type" Umwerfer von SRAM .. (zumindest hatte ich keinen 9-fach gefunden)


Eigentlich dürfte es doch recht egal sein, ob der Umwerfer für 9-fach oder 10-fach ausgeschrieben ist, die Kette bewegt sich doch in genau den gleichen Grenzen. Und die Abstimmung auf die Übersetzungen düfte auch kein Ausschluss sein, also ein X9 Spec3 39 Z. Umwerfer funktioniert sicher auch mit einem 36er.




Mithras schrieb:


> Hab ne die Serien 2011er  Fox Float RC2 Fit am 2011er Trailflow verbaut. Die Gute wird nach bereits kurzer Standzeit recht hart, so das man sie erst durch rumhüpfen/weichpumpen mit dem Vorderrad dazu bewegen kann "weich" zu werden und anzusprechen.
> [...]
> Hat jemand ne Idee/Vermutung? Oder is das bei ner Luftgabel in der Größenklasse aus physikalischen Gründen "normal"?


Ist bei einer Luftgabel relativ normal, es könnte aber auch sein, dass nicht genügend Schmiermittel in der Luftkammer ist, wenn es so arg ist. Der zweite Punkt ist, dass (serienmäßige) Fox-Gabeln eh nicht besonders fein ansprechen, das ist einerseits konstruktionsbedingt, andererseits kann man es durch gescheites Schmieröl deutlich verbessern.


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

Das dachte ich mir auch, dass es egal sein sollte. Habe mich dennoch nicht getraut und auf Shimano gesetzt ^^

.. nich das x9/x10 Umwerfer doch irgend nen Mini Unterschied haben und dann irgendwas schleift oder nervt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (4. Juli 2012)

Kann mir echt keiner helfen?



> Morgen Zusammen!
> 
> Brauch mal Hilfe. Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 und ich brauche einen neuen Gabel-Konus. Ich meine, es ist ein Cane Creek.
> 
> ...


----------



## liltrialer (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Ich habe ein 2009er canyon torques es 9.0 und würde gerne herausfinden um welchen kettenführungsadapter es sich bei dem Rahmen handelt?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

Geduld du haben musst, junger Padawan! 

Die Leute arbeiten noch


----------



## DerWahnsinn (4. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Ich mag meine Gabel ja eigentlich echt gern. Aber sie is schon n bissel ne Zippe.
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe änliche Probleme mit meiner Gabel gehabt. Das Losbrechmoment kann man ein "bisschen" minimieren in dem man die Staubabstreifer regelmäßig mit RSP Fett einschmiert. Also Castig ab Fett drauf und wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juli 2012)

@Mithras
Ist halt ne Fox, also normal. Obwohl ich ja eingestehen muß, dass die 2012 schon wesentlich sensibler anspricht. Womit ich jedoch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe... das Bike vor der Tour für ein paar Stunden oder besser über Nacht umzudrehen. Danach flutscht es eigentlich sehr gut. Besser als dieses Gesprühe von außen!
Probier es halt mal....


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2012)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Kann mir echt keiner helfen?



1 1/8el Gabelkonen am MTB sind AFAIK alle gleich . Bekommst du in jedem Radladen, wenn du mal den Schrauber fragst. Hab hier auch noch einige liegen. 

@liltrialer: 2009er Torque hat nur einen Adapter für HS, da passt keine KeFÜ dran - ob die Canyon KeFÜ ohne Adapter da drauf passt, musst du Canyon fragen. 

Ich hab daher gleich ne Bionicon verbaut....

Was die FOX Float angeht, so ist meine 2012 immer gleich bislang (ist aber noch nicht eingefahren) - immer am Anfang etwas bockig (aber nicht rucklig - halt nicht "fein") , aber insgesamt fast zu plüschig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (4. Juli 2012)

hab auch ein 2009er es sl se und hab die canyon kettenführung dran, einfach mit den 3 mitgelieferten schrauben festmachen. die u scheiben sind zum einstellen der rolle, nicht irritieren lassen:-D


----------



## aibeekey (4. Juli 2012)

bei der gelegenheit vl noch anzumerken:

NUR die canyon kettenführung passt ohne basteleien (feilen/schleifen/fräsen)

naja und die bionicon 

letztere macht bei mir nen top job. kette bislang kein einziges mal verloren. nur heute, aber das war auch bei nem etwas übleren sturz, der mich erstmal ein paar tage ausm rennen nehmen wird.

wichtig ist halt, sie mit nem dritten kabelbinder zu sichern


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

Hab die Bionicon schon 2x abgerissen .. das mit dem 3. Kabelbinder hätt ich mal machen sollen .. nun hab ich die von Canyon dran .. tut nen TopJob

Zur Gabel .. auf den Kopf gestellt hab ich se schon, frisches Öl is auch drin (jeweils 30ml pro Seite), es fühlt sich immer son bissel an, als wäre irgendwas in der Gabel furztrocken was nach mehrmaligem pumpen nach geräuschentwicklung geschmiert wird und dann sauber läuft... Gleitlager.. irgendwas in der Druckstufenseite .. ?!

Ich meine auch, dass ich die Schmieranleitung von Fox für die float36 von 2011 mit fit Kartusche richtig interpretiert hab, wo pro Seite 40ml Fox green veranschlagt werden ...

Falls ich im Winter grad n bissel Geld für Spielereien übrig habe, kann man mal über ne Marzocci 66 nachdenken .. jemand Erfahrungen mit ner Durolux??


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch, dass es egal sein sollte. Habe mich dennoch nicht getraut und auf Shimano gesetzt ^^
> 
> .. nich das x9/x10 Umwerfer doch irgend nen Mini Unterschied haben und dann irgendwas schleift oder nervt..


Also beim FRX hatte User simdiem das Problem, dass der X0 (?) Umwerfer am Ende gegen das Sitzrohr gestoßen ist, keine Ahnung, ob das auch beim normalen Torque so wäre. Ich fahre zwar bei der Schaltung (Schaltwerk + Shifter) NIE etwas anderes als Sram, da ich das Schaltgefühl und die Hebel-Ergonomie grauenhaft finde, aber bei den Umwerfern bin ich nach wie vor auch immer noch bei Shimano geblieben, da Sram lange keine konkurrenzfähigen Umwerfer hatte...




liltrialer schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe ein 2009er canyon torques es 9.0 und würde gerne herausfinden um welchen kettenführungsadapter es sich bei dem Rahmen handelt?


Der Adapter ist ISCG05, wenn du diesen demontierst, kannst du die schaltbare Kettenführung von Canyon dort direkt anschrauben. Der ISCG-Adapter darf NICHT zusammen mit dem Umwerfer-Adapter verwendent werden! Diese kollidieren auf dem letzten Stück des Federwegs.




DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Das Losbrechmoment kann man ein "bisschen" minimieren in dem man die Staubabstreifer regelmäßig mit RSP Fett einschmiert.


Das ist bei Fox Gabeln aber nicht zu empfehlen! Dort kommt das Öl bis ganz nach oben (da es keine extra Öldichtung gibt) und das Fett wird vom Schmieröl ausgewaschen, was es über kurz oder lang zu einer Pampe werden lässt...




Mithras schrieb:


> frisches Öl is auch drin (jeweils 30ml pro Seite), es fühlt sich immer son bissel an, als wäre irgendwas in der Gabel furztrocken was nach mehrmaligem pumpen nach geräuschentwicklung geschmiert wird und dann sauber läuft...


Wie sieht es mit der Schmierung der Luftkammer aus? Hast du daran gedacht?


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Schmierung der Luftkammer aus? Hast du daran gedacht?



Türlich, da sind 5cc Fox Fluid drin verschwunden


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Türlich, da sind 5cc Fox Fluid drin verschwunden


Tja, dann...


jaamaa schrieb:


> Ist halt ne Fox, also normal.


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

... na dann muss ich es lieben lernen  .. oder ne Italienerin verbauen .. aber die ist so schwer :/


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ... na dann muss ich es lieben lernen  .. oder ne Italienerin verbauen .. aber die ist so schwer :/


Lyrik!


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juli 2012)

Oder gleich ne Totem. Bin ich letztens gefahren....


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Nimm die Italienerin!

Werde meine doch nicht verkaufen, die hat in Ischgl jetzt so genial funktioniert.
Geb ich nicht wieder her. Im Vergleich zur Totem ist die 66 CR auch nur ca 40 Gramm schwerer, das merkt man nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

erstmal muss das liebe Geld stimmen ^^ .. noch 2 Tage arbeiten, dann gehts nach Italien *gg* ... leider ohne Bike ..


----------



## seidelix (4. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das mein Speadzone am Hinterteil sehr laut ist wenns Schläge gibt, ist das normal ? Andere bikes sind in der Regel leiser wie ich finde.



Bei mir eigentlich genau das selbe deshalb werd ich das schaltwerk ersetzen durch das neue ZEE schaltwerk. Das verbaute XT schaltwerk ist einfach zu lang genau so wie die Kette


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Lyrik!


Danke, dass es mal jemand anders sagt als ich 


Im Vergleich zur Totem ist die 66 CR nicht schwer, aber im Vergleich zur Lyrik Coil ist es halt doch >1/2kg...! Selbst die RC3 Evo Ti ist auch nur 100g leichter. Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Die Lyrik ist eine sehr gute und vergleichsweise leichte Gabel, das stimmt. 
Hatte Sie am Speci Enduro...


----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Anregungen, dass behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das mein Speadzone am Hinterteil sehr laut ist wenns Schläge gibt, ist das normal ? Andere bikes sind in der Regel leiser wie ich finde.


Schau mal, ob die Kette wo am Rahmen anschlägt, wo noch kein Gummi schützt, Druckstreben bspw.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist eine sehr gute und vergleichsweise leichte Gabel, das stimmt.


Meine Denke ist beim Thema Gabel diese: bevor ich mir eine Singlecrown mit 2,8kg ans Bike schraube, nehm ich eine Doppelbrücke. Und für alles, wo ich keine Doppelbrücke haben müsste reicht mir die Lyrik völlig. In Sachen Selbst-Service ist sie auch top


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Du hast aber auch eine 180er Lyrik ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Richtig, DER Lyrik  Ist ja auch für jeden anderen mit relativ wenig Aufwand nachzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (5. Juli 2012)

Wir verkleinern unseren Bikefuhrpark.

Mit dabei ist ein Canyon Torque FR Frame.


Wenn jemand von euch noch einen Rahmen sucht, schreibt mir einfach eine pn.
Über den Preis werden wir uns schon einig .


----------



## maddin80 (5. Juli 2012)

Abend Zusammen!

Überlege mir einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 zu kaufen, denke da an den Marzocchi Roco WC 2012 oder 2009*. *Der müsste doch in 222X70 passen, oder?
Brauche ich da noch spezielle Dämpferbuchsen 8(Maße?) und welche Feder bräuchte ich bei knapp 86kg in voller Montur und welche Zoll-Größe (2" , 2,25", 2,5", 2,75", 3"?). Ich mag es, wenn der Dämpfer eher was straffer ist.

DANKE IM VORAUS


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2012)

Wie kann ich die Rahmengröße eines Torques ermitteln, ohne mit dem Zollstock zu messen?

Es ist kein Aufkleber drauf. 
könnte das von euch jemand anhand eines Bildes erkennen ob M oder L?
Bj. 2006


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2012)

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2943/p6cuauji_jpg.htm

Wird bis Mitte Tretlager gemessen?

handet es sich dann um einen M Rahmen bei ca. 46cm Sitzrohrlänge?


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. Juli 2012)

ich will in mein torque (2012) einen vivid air bauen.
habe den thread schon durchstöbert und noch zu keiner klaren antwort gekommen.
bei dem dämpfer gibts es ja 3 tunes. low middle high.

die sind abhängig von der federkennlinie des rades die ich nicht genau kenne.
vielleicht hat die ja einer?
ich weiß blos das der rahmen ein übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,36 hat.

welchen tune muss ich da jetzt nehmen?
ich würde vom reinem gefühl her den middle nehmen

zu canyon hab ich auch schon eine anfrage gestartet


----------



## sundawn77 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich meine es sollte tune mid sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (7. Juli 2012)

wenns ein normales torque und kein frx ist, sollte es mid tune sein.

habe ein torque aus 2011 mit dem vivid air ab werk ...


----------



## sundawn77 (7. Juli 2012)

Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Vivid Air im Torque?


----------



## jedy (7. Juli 2012)

jap, bin ich. habe aber wenig vergleiche, von daher ist meine erfahrung nicht besonders aussagekräftig.

ich denke aber, dass er auf jeden fall mehr kann, als der normal verbaute dhx.

ansonsten führt wohl kein weg an stahl vorbei - hab ich auch schon überlegt so in naher zukunft.

was mir in jedem fall auffällt, dass ich bisher große probleme hatte, den kompletten federweg hinten auszunutzen.

fahre inzwischen mit knapp 40% sag und vier klicks druckstufe und hatte noch keinen durchschlag. bin jetzt auch nicht der monsterdropper. auf jeden fall ist es ein bisschen arbeit + zeit, bis man die richtigen einstellungen gefunden haben kann.

geht wahrscheinlich nicht jedem so.


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. Juli 2012)

wie sieht es denn mit dem platz aus?
das ding is ja doch recht groß


----------



## jedy (7. Juli 2012)

na es muss auf jeden fall nix gefeilt oder geschliffen werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> was mir in jedem fall auffällt, dass ich bisher große probleme hatte, den kompletten federweg hinten auszunutzen.


Problemlösung: DHX Air einbauen u. Piggy-Back nur mit Mindestdruck befüllen. 

(falls du tauschen möchtest, gerne...  )


----------



## jedy (8. Juli 2012)

hehe .. na klar


----------



## whurr (9. Juli 2012)

whurr schrieb:
			
		

> _Noch mal ne Frage zum SUN LRS
> Aber wie bekomm ich den Freilauf ab um mir die Sperrklingen anzugucken, zu reinigen und neu zu fetten?..._





			
				vopsi schrieb:
			
		

> x-12 adapter runter, dann hast du auf der einen seite der achse 2 einkerbungen, da einen passenden hebel ( feile, flachmetall etc. ) rein und auf der anderen seite ein gewindeteil mit 17er ( schmal ) maulschlüsselweite. runter damit und du kannst den freilauf abnehmen. die (äußere) gummidichtung der äußeren lager sind direkt unter den sprengringen.



DANKE, hat bestens funktioniert.
"Leider" hab ich keinen Span oder Dreck im Freilauf gefunden und alle Lager drehen bestens.
Jetzt ist zumindest alles sauber und neu gefettet und ich bin gespannt ob das komische Verhalten weg ist.
Wird sich bei den nächsten Fahrten zeigen.


----------



## Trailtrooper (9. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab mir vor kurzem nen Torque 2006 Rahmen gekauft und hab mal ein paar Fragen:
Bild 1: Verläuft der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer über den nackten Rahmen (keine Schraube für Zugführung)?
Bild 2: Dieses Teil soll zur Befestigung einer Kettenführung dienen. Kann ich das Teil verwenden obwohl der Umwerfer am Tretlager befestigt wird? Welche Kettenführung empfehlt ihr wenn man 2 Kettenblätter und einen Bashguard verwenden möchte?
Bild 3: Was mach ich damit (war dabei)?
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!


----------



## Dusius (10. Juli 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage zur Vorspannung der Feder, wie mach ich das genau? zudrehen bis sie nicht mehr wackelt und dann noch ca. zwei umdrehungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute...da will ich mich bei der großen Fragerunde mal einklinken  :
Weiß jemand die Maße der Senkschrauben die beim 2011Torque von unten in der Wippe verschraubt sind? Hab eine verloren und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die andere zum nachmessen raus zu schrauben. Ich denke da nämlich immer dran wenns grade nicht geht...auf dem Trail, auf der Arbeit, Nachts vorm Rechner, ..., ...
Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juli 2012)

Trailtrooper schrieb:


> Bild 1: Verläuft der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer über den nackten Rahmen (keine Schraube für Zugführung)?
> Bild 2: Dieses Teil soll zur Befestigung einer Kettenführung dienen. Kann ich das Teil verwenden obwohl der Umwerfer am Tretlager befestigt wird? Welche Kettenführung empfehlt ihr wenn man 2 Kettenblätter und einen Bashguard verwenden möchte?
> Bild 3: Was mach ich damit (war dabei)?


Zu 1: Nein, da gehört normal so eine Führung aus Kunststoff hin, wird mittels dem Gewinde unten am Tretlager verschraubt.
Zu 2: Ich würde dir einen Stinger-E für Tretlager-Montage empfehlen, den gezeigten Adapter lässt du dann weg und verschraubst den Umwerfer zusätzlich an der Stinger-Grundplatte (evtl. einige U-Scheiben nötig an der Stelle). Vermutlich musst du den Arm etwas aussägen, damit die Rolle unter der Kettenstrebe weit genug hoch kommt, ist den Bastelaufwand aber auf jeden Fall wert.
Zu 3: das sieht nach einem Schaltwerksschutz aus, ist kein Originalteil, ich würds einfach weglassen.




Dusius schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zur Vorspannung der Feder, wie mach ich das genau? zudrehen bis sie nicht mehr wackelt und dann noch ca. zwei umdrehungen?


So viel, dass die Feder nicht wackelt (ohne weitere Umdrehungen) reicht - außer du willst weniger Sag fahren.


----------



## Trailtrooper (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich kann da aber leider keine Zugführung befestigen, da dort kein Gewinde für eine Schraube ist. Werde da irgendwie ne Schaltzughülle befestigen oder so.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

Ach, du hast ja das 2006er... beim 2007er ist das Teil auf jeden Fall dran! Nehm einfach ein Stück von der dünnen Hülle, die bei manchen Bikes über die freiliegenden Stellen der Züge zwischen Zughülsen-Gegenhaltern gezogen werden. Dazu ein Stück drunter geklebt, dann sollte das einwandfrei flutschen


----------



## ProjektT (12. Juli 2012)

coolace schrieb:


> ich kanns nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, kann aber nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob ich da nicht ein seltener Einzelfall bin:
> Habe ein Torque '11 Trailflow mit Float Fit RC2. Auf der einen Seite waren etwa 20ml, auf der anderen 5ml Öl drin. Werksangabe: Beide Seiten 40ml(!).
> Habe jetzt 10w40 Motoröl drin, beide Seiten 40ml. Lief direkt viel fluffiger, man erkennt jetzt auch immer einen leichten Schmierfilm auf den Holmen!



Hallo zusammen!

Wenn auch spät, aber JA, kann ich bestätigen - beim kleinen Service kam sehr wenig Öl aus der Gabel - nun sind die offiziellen ml Angaben drin - es ist ein leichter Ölfilm zu sehen und die Gabel läuft deutlich besser (36 180mm RC2 FIT Kashima)

Grüße


----------



## MichaelG289 (12. Juli 2012)

die rahmengewichtsangaben auf der canyonwebsite sind doch ohne den dämpfer oder?


----------



## anulu (12. Juli 2012)

Ja.


----------



## McFussel (13. Juli 2012)

Servus Jungens,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch einen Tip geben - im Laufradbereich hatte ich noch keine Antwort.

Ich will am Torque auf Tubeless umsteigen und auch eine Felge mit etwas mehr Maulweite fahren. Da kommt die neue ZTR Flow EX ja genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gekommen. Speichen sind auch klar. 
Nun steh ich vor der Frage: Welche Nabe??

Der LRS soll stabil, aber leicht sein. Ich gehe ab und an mal in einen Park, der größere Fokus sind alpine Trailtouren mit TrageAnteil - deshalb auch das Vertride.

Für mich stehen zur auswahl: DT 240er Naben oder Tune King MK/ Kong (MK).

Frage 1: Tune ist leichter, aber wie ist die Haltbarkeit des Freilaufes? 
Frage 2: Was brauch ich an der hinteren Nabe - die MK oder die normale Kong (beides gibt es für X12 in 142mm)?

Klar, die Tune is so richtig schön derbe laut - aber sorgenfreies Fahren ist die Prio 1!

Was denkt Ihr???


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Fussel,

habe selber vor der Entscheidung gestanden. Mein Deemax LRS war bissel schwer und wurde dadurch zum Bikepark/Schlecht Wetter LRS mit MuddyM.
Habe mich für ein paar Hope ProEvo2 entschieden (ZTR Flow/Competition), Zeitgleich fährt ein Freund einen LRS mit King/Kong.
Nach mehreren schönen Bikeparktagen und eine Saison Mittelgebierge-Trails kann ich mich nur ärgern die Hope gekauft zu haben. King und Kong halten Super und hätten das Gewicht noch mal ordentlich "gedrückt".
Benutze den Deemax LRS nur noch seltenst da der ZTR LRS hält ... einfach hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (13. Juli 2012)

Das is schon mal n super Input - danke.

Aber was is mit der Kong / Kong MK - Beider packen die X12 für das Torque, aber ist ein Preisunterschied vorhanden - auf der Tune Seite wird da auch nicht recht was beschrieben.

Strange.....


----------



## monkey10 (13. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Für mich stehen zur auswahl: DT 240er Naben oder Tune King MK/ Kong (MK).
> 
> Frage 1: Tune ist leichter, aber wie ist die Haltbarkeit des Freilaufes?



ich habe mich im herbst 2010 für einen leichtbau-enduro-LRS entschieden. die BOR-naben mit dem sperrklinken-system und gesteckten freilauf haben ziemlich schnell den geist aufgegeben. ähnliches habe ich dann auch in meinem bekanntenkreis von den tune-HR-nabe/freilauf gehört. man müsste jetzt recherchieren, ob tune inzwischen etwas sinnvoll geändert hat...

hatte letztens auch probleme mit dem freilauf meines crossmax-SX. zum glück passierte das in saalbach während des freeride-festivals. und dank des sehr engagierten bike-mechanikers von canyon DENIS SCH. konnte das problem vorort gelöst werden. in diversen shops wurde mir geraten das torque od. das laufrad einzuschicken (diagnose: hinterbau verzogen bzw HR-nabe hinüber).

mein fazit:
ich würde jetzt den DT-swiss-LRS vorziehen. die haben ein anderes freilauf-system und es läßt sich alles problemloser warten und umbauen. ein kumpel von mir fährt diese schon ewig (bikepark, technische touren/vertride & XC-touren).


----------



## McFussel (13. Juli 2012)

Puh.....schade, mit den Tune hätte man einen leckeren 1600er LRS zusammen schustern können - aber bringt ja nix, wenn es nicht hält.


----------



## monkey10 (13. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Puh.....schade, mit den Tune hätte man einen leckeren 1600er LRS zusammen schustern können - aber bringt ja nix, wenn es nicht hält.



erkundige dich halt mal, ob es in den letzten jahren änderungen im system gegeben hat bzw wie es gehandhabt wird im falle einer reklamation. er hat den LRS beim lokalen händler gekauft, der wurde nach defekt ausgetauscht und nach neuerlichen defekt war ein upgrade auf DT-swiss möglich...

bei mir ists nicht so gut gelaufen. online bei einem österreichischen händler bestellt. nach reklamation 3-4 monate gewartet, nach neuerlicher reklamation ist der händler ausgestiegen, da er mit dem deutschen hersteller im rechtsstreit war. 

ich habe daraus gelernt. muss aber nicht jedem passieren...


----------



## McFussel (13. Juli 2012)

Hmmm.... vielleicht ruf ich mal bei Tune an und frag wie die mit sowas umgehen....



Die sagen dann zwar: "Da geht nix kaputt!" Aber da weiss ich es aus erster Hand!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Nach mehreren schönen Bikeparktagen und eine Saison Mittelgebierge-Trails kann ich mich nur ärgern die Hope gekauft zu haben.


Nur wegen dem Gewicht? Ich fahre seit Jahren quasi nur noch Hope Naben und bin absolut zufrieden damit, ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis gibt es mMn nicht. Gerade diesen Winter kam ein neuer Satz mit Pro 2 Evos dazu (insgesamt jetzt der 3.), meine ältesten Pro 2 sind ~6 Jahre alt und laufen mit den originalen Lagern und dem 2. Satz Sperrklinkenfedern (nach dem Wechsel kein Ausfall mehr) immernoch einwandfrei. Ersatzteile kriegt man jederzeit günstig und es ist alles einfach zu servicen. Ich wüsste kein Argument gegen diese Naben, habe allerdings auch nicht den Anspruch, einen 1600g LRS zu haben. Mein Touren-LRS wiegt mit Supra 30 und Laser/D-Light Speichen inkl. FRM Band knapp unter 1800g, damit bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (13. Juli 2012)

Klar - so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen. 

Hab Tune mal angerufen...die meinten, nach der Umstellung der Produktion und Änderung der Legierung keinerlei Probleme mehr....

Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Juli 2012)

Holá Smu,

da gibt es überhaupt keine Frage, Preis-Leistung ist TOP ! Wenn man mit dem Gewichtstuning mal angefangen hat lässt es einen nur nimmer so leicht in Ruhe  Ansonsten hast du recht !


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Juli 2012)

Habe ein paar Teile aus meinem Canyon Torque ES abzugeben:










neu:





Bei Interesse pn oder siehe bikemarkt.


----------



## McFussel (16. Juli 2012)

Ist der Ueberwerfer Mount fuer SRAM???

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ist der Ueberwerfer Mount fuer SRAM???
> 
> McFussel on Tour - from Mobile



kann ich dir nicht sagen, war nie verbaut. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand mehr.


----------



## mikimtb (16. Juli 2012)

Sorry falls es nicht passt, aber verkauft hier jemand einen Crankbrothers Iodine 2 Vorbau in 80 mm Länge und in blau?
Am Canyon Torque Trailflow verbaut, kann man nicht nachkaufen in blau.
Oder nur den 80 mm langen Hauptteil des Vorbaus ohne Schrauben und Klemmung.

Hilfe!


----------



## Barney_1 (16. Juli 2012)

mikimtb schrieb:


> Sorry falls es nicht passt, aber verkauft hier jemand einen Crankbrothers Iodine 2 Vorbau in 80 mm Länge und in blau?
> Am Canyon Torque Trailflow verbaut, kann man nicht nachkaufen in blau.
> Oder nur den 80 mm langen Hauptteil des Vorbaus ohne Schrauben und Klemmung.
> 
> Hilfe!



Ich habe hier noch einen mit silberner Klemmung liegen, 80 mm Länge. 
Hatte ich höchstens 3 Wochen an meinem Bike montiert und ist absolut neuwertig.
Bei Interesse PN mir Preisvorschlag....
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Mudge (16. Juli 2012)

Leute, habt ihr mir einen Tipp, wie ich die äußere Lagerschalde aus dem Rahmen bekomm? Wollte das untere Lager wechseln, dann kam mir das in Einzelteilen entgegen, nur der äußere Metallring nicht.

Gibts hier spezielle Auspresswerkzeuge? Das untere Lager muss eigentlich nur eingelegt werden und wird nicht gepresst. Wundert mich eben auch, wieso der Lagerring festsitzt.


----------



## vopsi (16. Juli 2012)

am schonendsten mit einem passenden ausschlagwerkzeug. beim freundlichen, gut ausgerüsteten Radladen z.b.


----------



## phi84 (16. Juli 2012)

Die Lagerschalen sind wohl eingepresst.
Evtl hilt dir das weiter: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-headset-removal-install-2010.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (17. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Video! Erfahrung macht den Meister, werd heute mal beim Radladen vorbeischauen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Ups, gerade erst gesehen...



Mudge schrieb:


> Leute, habt ihr mir einen Tipp, wie ich die äußere Lagerschalde aus dem Rahmen bekomm? Wollte das untere Lager wechseln, dann kam mir das in Einzelteilen entgegen, nur der äußere Metallring nicht.
> 
> Gibts hier spezielle Auspresswerkzeuge? Das untere Lager muss eigentlich nur eingelegt werden und wird nicht gepresst. Wundert mich eben auch, wieso der Lagerring festsitzt.


Wie du richtig schreibst, wird das Lager nur in das passend ausgefräste Steuerrohr eingelegt, da gibt es keine Lagerschale, die eingepresst wird! Ich würde es auch mal vorsichtig mit mit einem Ausschläger für Steuersatz-Schalen probieren. Ist ja schon ein paar Tage her, gibts schon was neues?

Bei der Situation würde ich mir nachdem das Lager restlos draußen ist den Lagersitz mal GANZ genau anschauen, nicht dass der beschädigt ist...! Das ist genau immer meine Sorge bei diesem scheiss voll-integrierten Lager  Für mich so ziemlich das einzige Manko am Torque.


----------



## Totoxl (22. Juli 2012)

Kennt wer die genauen Dämpferbuchsenmaße? 22,2mm breit, 8mm Bohrung, 12,7mm außen für Fox? Wie breit ist die Dämpferaufnahme? 12,8mm?

Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## vopsi (23. Juli 2012)

bei der dämpferaufnahme bin ich mir nicht sicher,der rest stimmt ( beide buchsen zusammen = 22,2 mm ).


----------



## psx0407 (23. Juli 2012)

servus,
hat jemand ´nen tipp / link für ein adapterset für eine 135mm hr-nabe auf die canyon-breite von 142mm im hinterbau ?
gruß.
psx0407


----------



## Mithras (23. Juli 2012)

Welcher Hersteller?? Mavic z.B. bietet sowas an allerdings für ITS4-Freilauf z.B. beim Crossline LRS


----------



## psx0407 (23. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller?? Mavic z.B. bietet sowas an allerdings für ITS4-Freilauf z.B. beim Crossline LRS



wäre ein syncros-laufradsatz mit syncros-naben...

psx0407


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juli 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> servus,
> hat jemand ´nen tipp / link für ein adapterset für eine 135mm hr-nabe auf die canyon-breite von 142mm im hinterbau ?
> gruß.
> psx0407



Falls du die Frage ernst meinst, kauf das von deinem Nabenhersteller und nicht irgendeins. Das passt dann "besser".


----------



## psx0407 (24. Juli 2012)

und nochmal:
ist die farbausführung "stealth" nicht lackiert, sondern eloxialbeschichtet, also rauh (im gegensatz zu weiß glatt) ?

(bitte nur antworten, wenn eigene erfahrungen grundlage dafür sind; prospekte, hp, etc. habe ich schon selber gelesen...)

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mopet (24. Juli 2012)

Die Stealth-Rahmen sind Anodisiert und nicht, wie du sagst, so glatt wie lackiert. Außerdem kannst du keine Lackabplatzer bekommen


----------



## jaamaa (24. Juli 2012)

Die Decals sind lackiert und können abplatzen.


----------



## Jobi (25. Juli 2012)

Moinsen Gemeinde!

Hatte jemand schon mal das Problem dass sich beim Mavic Crossmax SX HR beim Rollen die Kassette leicht mitdreht und die Kette dann praktisch wie abgespult auf der Kettenstrebe rumliegt?
Oder ist meine Kette einfach zu lang und hat dadurch zu wenig Spannung?
Hab erst kürzlich von KeFü mit Rolle auf die CGuide umgebaut, vielleicht hat es ja damit zu tun?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Kommentare.

Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo erstmal.

Bin beim ueberlegen mir ein Canyon Torque Vertride zuzulegen.
So weit so gut.
Hab mich ein bisschen eingelesen, und habe das Gefuehl hier im Forum ueberwiegen die positiven Meinungen dazu.
Was wuerdet ihr als die groessten Schwaechen bzw. Staerken des Bikes bezeichnen?

Bei einer Korpergroesse von 182 cm und einer Schrittlaenge von 88 cm, welche Rahmengroesse wuerdet ihr empfehlen?
Das PPS gibt mir keine Groesse aus, obwohl ich zahlreiche Browser bzw. Betriebssysteme versucht habe. Scheint sich um ein Flash Problem zu handeln.
Fahre keinen Park, sondern in erster Linie verwinkelte, verblockte Vinschgautrails. Zudem bevorzuge ich handlichere Bikes, was mich auf M bringen wuerde, zumal ich ein Bike mit aehnlicher Geo habe, allerdings habe ich Angst das Sitzrohr koennte fuer mich zu kurz sein bzw. der Auszug der Stuetze wuerde fuer meine Schrittlaenge nicht reichen. Fahre normalerweise mit einem Sattelauszug, welcher zu einer Laenge Satteloberkante Mitte Tretlager von 78cm fuehrt. Geht sich das beim M noch aus?
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen?!
Danke.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juli 2012)

Jobi schrieb:


> Moinsen Gemeinde!
> 
> Hatte jemand schon mal das Problem dass sich beim Mavic Crossmax SX HR beim Rollen die Kassette leicht mitdreht und die Kette dann praktisch wie abgespult auf der Kettenstrebe rumliegt?
> Oder ist meine Kette einfach zu lang und hat dadurch zu wenig Spannung?
> ...



Es liegt meistens, bei Mavic Naben, an einer Dichtung im Frailauf. Dadurch wird dieser "gebremst" und es kommt zum durchhängen. Mach diesen mal auf zerlege diesen, sauber machen und kontrollieren und wieder zusammen setzten. Sollte sich dann erledigt haben.


----------



## mikimtb (25. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mir das Trailflow gegönnt und bin damit bis jetzt zwei 80 km Touren gefahren. Viel flaches Terrain, uphill, Wurzelpassagen und natürlich ein paar knackige, steinige Abwärtspassagen die stark vom Regen ausgewaschen waren.

Ich bin 1,96 m / 98cm Schritt / 98kg und fahre das Bike in L.

Vorbau M: 65mm (bin ich gefahren, etwas zu kurz)
Vorbau L: 80mm (für mich perfekt, stört gar nicht)

Davor gefahren: CC Fully 14kg
                         Trek Scratch 9 16,5kg

Mein Eindruck: sehr schnell, agil, leicht, sprungfreudig.
Mit der Hammerschmidt bin ich sehr zufrieden, ein 36 KB vorne reicht mir aber völlig, auch für uphill.
In den Beinen liegt die Kraft, nicht im Bike!
In jeder Situation war das Fahrwerk sehr gut finde ich, natürlich nur wenn es ordentlich eingestellt wurde. Geht meiner Meinung sehr leicht, schnell und effizient (DHX 5.0 Air / Fox 36 Float).
Die Geometrie des Bikes ist für mich die beste und sinnvollste die ich jemals gefahren bin. 

Ein Allrounder, der irgendwie alles kann und es auch wirklich sehr gut und vor Allem leichtgängig mitmacht.

Ich mag eher längere Bikes, obwohl das Trailflow eigentlich zu kurz für mich ist, fühlt es sich einfach toll an.

Ob M oder L musst du mit einer Probefahrt herausfinden.
Wenn du eher kurze Bikes magst, M!
Wenn du nicht nur bergab fährst würde ich eher L nehmen und einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.

Mit dem Bike kann man locker ordentliche Touren fahren, wenn mann Beine hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. Juli 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> Bin beim ueberlegen mir ein Canyon Torque Vertride zuzulegen.
> So weit so gut.


 
bin 1,83m und das Bike passt in "M" perfekt. Komme mit der originalen Vorbaulänge super klar. 
Sattelstütze ist recht weit raus, hab ne Kindshock in 385mm Länge verbaut, wenn ich se unten bis zur Markierung rausziehe langt sie mir geradeso aus, hätte lieber ne 420mm nehmen sollen .. .. 
Durch die Ausziehlänge kommt man schon n Stück hinters Tretlager, stört mich persönlich nicht, wenn man im Uphill etwas nach Vorn rutscht bleibt das Bike auch unten.. 

Es klettert mit der 170mm Gabel recht ordentlich, mit 180mm Gabel immernoch seht gut, hab die Gabel bei langen Anstiegen mit nem Spanngurt um ca. 3-4cm abgesenkt (1800hm Tour) was beim Vertride dank Talas nicht nötig ist . .dann klettert das Bike weit und hoch ohne Probleme .

Ein kleines Manko hab ich bei langen Schotterabfahrten in den Alpen gemerkt, durch den lurzen Radstand war mein Torque nicht so laufruhig wie die AM-Bikes meiner Mitstreiter. (Auf nem Trail wärs eh schöner gewesen)

Der Radstand ist nun wiederum ein dickes Plus, wenn es um enge Kurven/Kehren generell Wendigkeit geht. Das Rad ist sehr wendig und agil.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Ich tendiere somit zu M, wobei es 1:1 steht.

Danke euch fuer die Hilfe und hoffe es gibt noch weitere Empfehlungen von erfahrenen Torquefahrern.

An der Kraft in den Beinen solls nicht liegen.

Probefahrt aufgrund der Distanz leider momentan nicht moeglich. In naechster Zeit gibts hier leider auch kein Festival zum Testen. Fahre zwar viel bergauf, aber abwaerts soll der Spass nicht durch die falsche Groesse limitiert werden.


----------



## mikimtb (25. Juli 2012)

Ich bin kein "Experte", aber M wird das richtige für dich sein!
Denk an die richtige Länge deiner ausziehbaren Sattelstütze, wenn du eine nachrüsten möchtest.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Die original verbaute sollte erst einmal reichen. Spaeter gibts ne LEV 435mm, die muss dann bei 12 cm minimaler Einstecktiefe lang genug sein.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal wieder die Verfügbarkeit eines *Trailflow in M und Stealth* nachgeschaut. Bäm, ich habe dieses Jahr wohl verzockt - *AUSVERKAUFT*. 

Jetzt werde ich die Eurobike abwarten müssen um zu sehen was es bei den 2013 neues gibt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Juli 2012)

Hi jonalisa,
du liegst genau zwischen M und L und kannst dich nach deinen Vorlieben entscheiden.
Ich hab das Torque in L mit 45er Vorbau für Touren und Bikepark. Habe es seit 1,5 Jahren und komme damit ganz gut klar. Manchmal kommt es mir etwas groß vor. Bin aber auch eins in M gefahren mit 60er Vorbau (glaub ich jedenfalls, war der originale vom 2010er Alpinist M) und das war mir deutlich zu klein. Hab mich gefühlt wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein, wenn man das so sagen kann bei den paar Milimetern Unterschied. 
Bin 183-184 lang, aber nur 84er Schrittlänge - also paar Zentimeter längerer Oberkörper als du.
Wenn du es kurz magst, ist M ok. Musst dann aber damit leben, dass du wahrscheinlich keinen kürzeren Vorbau fahren kannst.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Klingt schon mal gut, kuerzer als einen 60er Vorbau haett ich eh nicht vor zu montieren.
Hoffe jemand hat genau meine Groesse und kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich weiss, dass das Ganze nicht so einfach ist und von den jeweiligen Vorlieben abhaengt, trotzdem hoffe ich, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann.
Danke euch.


----------



## McFussel (25. Juli 2012)

Servus - nimm das "M".Bin 1cm kleiner als Du und find es jeeeeden Tag wieder geil. Gehe aber eher selten im Parks.
Habe mir eine 35mm Vorbau montiert - geht gut und wird sehr direkt! Mir taugts!!

Mitrashat ja schon gesagt - Bergauf Spanngurt, evtl noch n 22er Blatt vorne (hab ich gemacht) und das Ding geht alles hoch - oben grinsen vor der Abfahrt und nach der Abfahrt noch mehr Grinsen.
Fox noch mit Motoröl tunen und das Ding geeeeeeeht!

Ride on

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## _mike_ (26. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> - Bergauf Spanngurt
> - evtl noch n 22er Blatt vorne
> - Fox noch mit Motoröl tunen und das Ding geeeeeeeht!



Yes, so wird daraus ein superpotentes Enduro.
Wenn du dir dann noch einen 2ten LRS für AM Touren rauslässt, kommst du damit auf knapp über 15 kilos 

Und keine Angst vor dem Knackfrosch, das ist mit wenigen Handgriffen zu beseitigen, vorausgesetzt dein Bike wäre überhaupt betroffen.


----------



## jonalisa (26. Juli 2012)

Spanngurt betrifft mich wohl eher nicht, da am Vertride die Talas verbaut ist. Letzterer tut sicher ein Tropfen duennfluessiges Motoroel als Schmierung gut, da sie vom Ansprechverhalten auf einem Niveau mit einem Presslufthammer ist.
22er Blatt vorne halt ich bei 10fach auch fuer ueberfluessig.
Zweiten LRS brauch ich auch nicht,  dazu hab ich noch andere Bikes im Fuhrpark. Zudem sollte das Vertride nach meinen Berechnungen real nicht mehr als 14,5kg wiegen, oder lieg ich da falsch?
Die Groesse sollte ja dann mit M geklaert sein. Wenn jemand noch Einwaende hat, dann soll er diese jetzt erheben, oder fuer immer schweigen ;-)
Spass beiseite, fuer Tipps bin ich klarerweise immer offen.

Wo tritt in erster Linie das Knacken auf? Tretlager? Lagerpunkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Juli 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Servus - nimm das "M".Bin 1cm kleiner als Du und find es jeeeeden Tag wieder geil. Gehe aber eher selten im Parks.
> Habe mir eine 35mm Vorbau montiert - geht gut und wird sehr direkt! Mir taugts!!
> 
> Mitras hat ja schon gesagt - Bergauf Spanngurt, evtl noch n 22er Blatt vorne (hab ich gemacht) und das Ding geht alles hoch - oben grinsen vor der Abfahrt und nach der Abfahrt noch mehr Grinsen.
> ...


 
Isch habe auch ein 22ig/36iger Blatt vorn, hinten 11-34 
Meine Fox hat serienmäßiges "Fox green" drinne .. läuft auch 

Nen leichteren "AM-LRS" mit Fat Alberts hab ich auch für Touren drin, komme damit in der Summe auf ca. 15,3 - 15,5KG inkl. Pedale und Variostütze (leider nur mit ner ollen Zugwaage "geschätzt"..


----------



## canyon_rocks (30. Juli 2012)

Hi, seit dem ich das letzte mal mit meinem rockzone gefahren bin ist der rote drehknopf der zugstufendämpfung locker
ich kann alles normal einstellen, nur hab ich angst dass der irgendwann "wegfällt"
er ist mit einer schraube festgemacht, doch ich weiß leider nicht welche das ist, schaut nach einem sehr kleinen Imbus aus, doch mein 1,5mm ist schon zu groß 
 
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## ProjektT (31. Juli 2012)

Moin! 

Ich komme aktuell auf 14,7 kg inkl. Pedale und RS reverb VarioStütze beim Vertride - das geht für das Rad vollkommen i.O.

Evtl. noch Tubeless fahren, dann gehen da bestimmt noch mal ca. 150g runter.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mithras (31. Juli 2012)

canyon_rocks schrieb:


> Hi, seit dem ich das letzte mal mit meinem rockzone gefahren bin ist der rote drehknopf der zugstufendämpfung locker
> ich kann alles normal einstellen, nur hab ich angst dass der irgendwann "wegfällt"
> er ist mit einer schraube festgemacht, doch ich weiß leider nicht welche das ist, schaut nach einem sehr kleinen Imbus aus, doch mein 1,5mm ist schon zu groß
> 
> ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen


 
mal ne nette Mail an Rock shox, ob die so ein Schräubchen haben, oder fehlt dir nur der Inbus?


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

@Mithras
es geht um die fox Federgabel
und ich weiß eben nicht welches werkzeug ich brauch um die schraube wieder anzuziehen


----------



## Mithras (31. Juli 2012)

ahh der Reboundknopf unter der schwarzen drehbaren Kappe.. ich schau mal daheim welche Inbusgröße das ist, bzw. such´mal bei google nach "Fox 36 Service" . da kommt n Video von freeride MTB, die erklären Alles, auch welcher Schlüssel das ist


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

ok, mach ich mal
danke


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir jetz das video angesehn, mir geht es aber um die top cap oben auf der gabel und nicht um das untere der gabel, hab leider immer noch nicht erkennen können was ich dazu brauche


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

zudem ist dies das falsche gabelmodell ich hab eine fox 36 van R 180, die im video hat ja zwei blaue top cap, meine eine blaue wo eben die feder drin is und eben eine rote um die es geht zur zugsufeneinstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

http://gp4.pinkbike.org/p1pb7866924/p1pb7866924.jpg


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

auf dem bild sieht man es eigentlich ganz gut, ich mein die silberne kleine rote schraube


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (31. Juli 2012)

So schwierig mal zu probieren welcher Inbus passt?


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, mein kleinster mit 1,5mm is zu groß, die Schraube is so klein bin mir ned mal sicher ob des a Imbus is
wenn du dir sicher bist das es ein Imbuss is dann sag mir bitte wo ich so einen kleinen herbekomm
überall wo ich bisher geschaut habe ist 1,5 das kleinste


----------



## jonalisa (31. Juli 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich komme aktuell auf 14,7 kg inkl. Pedale und RS reverb VarioStütze beim Vertride - das geht für das Rad vollkommen i.O.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du immer noch die Formula RO montiert oder bist du schon auf die XTR Trail umgestiegen?
Hast du den Sattel gewechselt, oder aus welchem Grund hast du ihn gewogen?
Ist das eine KMC Kette, die am Vertride verbaut wird?
Moechte mich in der Zwischenzeit mit 10-fach Kettenschloessern versorgen, welche an die neuen laufrichtungsgebundenen Shimano-Ketten wohl nicht passen wuerden?!
Pedale immer noch die DMR Vault?
Faehrst du sonst noch die Originalteile, oder hast du noch etwas gewechselt (z.B.Reifen)?
Welche Groesse faehrst du? Wie gross bist du? Welche Schritttlaenge hast du?

Waere dir fuer Antworten dankbar.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Juli 2012)

Also ein ordentlicher Satz Inbusschlüssel sollte eigentlich alles abdecken. Meiner geht auch nur bis 1,5 und ich konnte damit bisher alles von Fox zerlegen. Die Schraube oben dürfte sich aber eher in einem Bereich von 3 oder 4mm bewegen. Sie hat ja auch einen Senkkopf... 1,5er sind eher die kleinen Madenschrauben.

OK, nochmal nachgeschaut... bei der 36 Van brauchst du einen 1,3mm Inbus. Steht aber genau beschrieben im Fox Help Center


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Juli 2012)

ok, alles klar
danke


----------



## Feddagawwl (31. Juli 2012)

Sollte man dieses Jahr noch einen Schnapper machen (Trailflow) oder doch lieber auf 2013 warten? Hab die Befürchtnis das das neue "Trailflow" (wenns denn so heißen mag) entweder teurer wird oder gleich bleibt, aber schlechtere Parts spendiert bekommt. Kann da jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen? Ich weiß ... Glaskugel und so, aber vll gibt es ja  Tendenzen/Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mithras (31. Juli 2012)

Wer früher zuschnappt, hat länger/eher Freude am Fahren ..


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wer früher zuschnappt, hat länger/eher Freude am Fahren ..


Sehr gut!  Ich suche gerade nach Argumenten, um vor mir selbst zu rechtfertigen ein FRX (Speedzone) zu kaufen, obwohl ich mit meinem 2009er FR eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## M3ph!st0 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi hätte mal ne Frage zu einem Torque von 2010.

Weiß jemand welche länge das Steuerrohr(Tapared) hat?

Müsste es wissen wegen einer Gabel, ob der Gabelschaft lang genug ist.

Hab noch einen AKA Vorbau drauf und integrierten Steuersatz.

Gabelschaft ist 185mm.

Danke


----------



## anulu (31. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr gut!  Ich suche gerade nach Argumenten, um vor mir selbst zu rechtfertigen ein FRX (Speedzone) zu kaufen, obwohl ich mit meinem 2009er FR eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin



Kaufs einfach 
Wenn du wahrscheinlich auf 0 rauskommst warum nich.

Komsch schon tu es tu es TU ES 

... ne schon richtig sowas gut zu überlegen


----------



## Mithras (31. Juli 2012)

TuEs . is auch ein schickes Bike, aber anderer Hersteller  .. aber ja Smubob.. man muss sich auhc mal was gönnen ^^


----------



## anulu (1. August 2012)

Heee das meint ich nich


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Komsch schon tu es tu es TU ES
> 
> ... ne schon richtig sowas gut zu überlegen


Komm mir nicht mit YT daher, sonst muss ich noch brechen 

Muss mal schauen... ganz wirds natürlich nicht aufgehen. Vor allem, weil ich auch den Dämpfer direkt mit austauschen will und der vom FR ja leider nicht passt. Und es kommen auch ein Haufen Kleinteile dazu, die ich neu brauche (Umwerfer-Adapter, 2 x Achs-Kits für 135 -> 142, Bremsadapter etc.)
Wenn jemand Anbauteile vom FRX Speedzone gebrauchen kann, bitte melden 




Mithras schrieb:


> TuEs . is auch ein schickes Bike


NICHT!


----------



## whurr (1. August 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

bei meinem 2011er Torque merke ich ein leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau.
Alle Lagerpunkte bzgl. Dehmoment kontrollieren und die Dämpferbuchsen wechseln hat daran nichts geändert.

Wenn ich die Schrauben am Lager Druckstrebe/Wippe komplett löse und wieder festschraube, ist das Spiel weg ... kommt aber nach kurzem Fahren wieder.

Deshalb will ich die Lager wechseln.

Über die Lager selbst wurde hier schon mal diskutiert.
Es sind Radialagelenklager GE8-C bzw. GE8-UK.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie die am Besten aus- und wieder einbaue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2012)

hey ho... hätte mal ne frage an die profis, wurde sicher schon gestellt, jedenfalls geht es um eine Funn Kettenführung. Dieses Modell --> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=80893

Habe ein 2011 er Torque mit laut Canyon einer ISCG 05 Aufnahme, da ich jetzt auf 1x10 umgerüstet habe für Touren, 2x10 brauch ja sowieso keiner (bin ja sehr gut treniert  - wers glaubt) musste ich ja auch eine Kefü an mein Torque bauen, habe mir also die besagte Funn Chainguide als ISCG 05 er Ausführung bestellt, jedoch passt diese nicht, da einfach das Loch zum Innenlager zu groß ist.

Canyon meint ich brauch einen ISCG 05 Adapter für den Rahmen!? Wie kann das sein wenn doch dort schon drei Aufnahmepunkte drauf sind, bzw. welchen Adapter braucht man da?

Kann es sein das es so eine Adapterplatte ist beim Torque FRX wie auf der Abbildung vom Rahmen zu sehen ist? --> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2590

Bzw. woher bekomme ich die?? Weil hab etwas von E13 gefunden, das ist aber BB Mount 

Danke! 

btw, poste heute noch neue Fotos von meinem umgemodellten Torque, wo unnötige und einfach nur be**** Parts wie die Elixir, bzw. Talas rausgehaut worden sind


----------



## ProjektT (1. August 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch die Formula RO montiert oder bist du schon auf die XTR Trail umgestiegen?
> Hast du den Sattel gewechselt, oder aus welchem Grund.........


 
Hallo -  - kein Problem - dafür ist das Forum ja da. Ich beginne vom Anfang an: 

Hast du immer noch die Formula RO montiert oder bist du schon auf die XTR Trail umgestiegen?
- Ich bin umgestiegen. Nachdem ich mit verschiedenen Shimano-Bremsen gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und jetzt alle Bremsen im Haushalt das gleich Öl benötigen  - Der Tausch war gut! Die XTR sind nicht ganz so extrem bissig wie die Formula RO, aber dafür fast geräuschlos und besser dosierbar. Speziell der Hebel liegt sehr angenehm am Finger. Die Bremskraft ist trotzdem sehr gut! Beim Gewicht habe ich noch ca. 5g gespart  - die Formula hat zwar leichtere Scheiben, aber dafür ein paar Grämmchen mehr am Bremssattel. Man kann sagen, das Gewicht gleicht sich mit gekürzten Leitungen aus.

Hast du den Sattel gewechselt, oder aus welchem Grund hast du ihn gewogen?
- Ja ich habe momentan einen "alten" Sattel verbaut, welcher besser passt. Der Originale ist relativ weich gepolstert und somit stoßen meine Sitzknochen auf die untere Schale. Das gewicht war dabei nebensächlich. Für längere Touren suche ich aber noch den "perfekten" Sattel.

Ist das eine KMC Kette, die am Vertride verbaut wird?
Moechte mich in der Zwischenzeit mit 10-fach Kettenschloessern versorgen, welche an die neuen laufrichtungsgebundenen Shimano-Ketten wohl nicht passen wuerden?!
- Ja ist eine KMC mit Schloss. Die Schlösser für die "alten" 9fach ketten passen aber auch bei Shimano (habe ich am Nerve XC). Bei den 10fach Ketten sollte das nicht anders sein - bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Pedale immer noch die DMR Vault?
- Ja, Die Pedale sind super und passen mit schwarz/blau gut zum Gesamtbild. Es gibt zwar schon leichtere, aber der Kostenfaktor ist unverhältnismäßig.

Faehrst du sonst noch die Originalteile, oder hast du noch etwas gewechselt (z.B.Reifen)?

- Getauscht habe zudem noch den Lenker - jetzt ein Syntace Vector Alu 760mm. Der Syncros war mir zu schmal (710mm). Die Reifen sind original, aber ich überlege das DTSwiss Tubeless-Kit einzusetzen und so den Schlauch zu verbannen. Nachgerüstet ist sind gesagt die Reverb und die Lenkergriffe (Ergon GE)

Welche Groesse faehrst du? Wie gross bist du? Welche Schritttlaenge hast du?
- Ich fahre das Vertride in M, bin 1,78m und habe ein Schrittlänge von 82cm - Die Überstandshöhe ist knapp, aber man soll ja eh nicht auf dem Oberrohr rumlungern 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

@DiscoDuDe.. jepp, das ist die Platte.. die hatte ich zumindest auch montiert als Adapter für meine HS-Kurbel.

nutz mal die SuFu im Bikemarkt, da hab ich letztens noch so ein ding für 5 oder 9  gesehen, alternativ sollte es das Teil auch bei Canyon geben..  meinen überzähligen Adapter habe ich bereits verkauft ..


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2012)

ok danke!   muss ich die Kefü nicht zurückschicken 

hab schon mit Canyon telefoniert, konnte mir noch nichts sagen... finde das aber blöd, weil im Internet finde ich keinen Hersteller der sowas anbietet, also müsste das wie gesagt Canyon liefern können


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

allerdings habe ich schon öfters gelesen, dass sich Einige schwer getan haben ne passende KeFü fürs Torque zu finden.. oft passte ohne sägen und feilen nur die Original Canyon Chainguide.. allerdings haben die FRX ja auch glau bich ne E13 verbaut..


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2012)

naja beim ersten anprobieren passt die Kefü eigentlich! nur eben der Adapter fehlt


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

gib mal unter der Rubrik "Antrieb" im Bikemarkt "Canyon" ein, dass sollte der gesuchte Adapter sein. Zur Sicherheit würd ich nochmal bei Canyon anrufen, ob es einen Unterschied bei den Adaptern von 2009 zu Jetzt gibt..


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> hab schon mit Canyon telefoniert, konnte mir noch nichts sagen... finde das aber blöd, weil im Internet finde ich keinen Hersteller der sowas anbietet, also müsste das wie gesagt Canyon liefern können


Hast du leider einen von den eher unfähigeren Telefonisten erwischt  Den Adapter kannst du NUR von Canyon (oder eben z. B. hier übers Forum) bekommen, da das Lochbild nur von Canyon benutzt wird und es da demnach von niemand anderem etwas passendes geben kann.




Mithras schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit würd ich nochmal bei Canyon anrufen, ob es einen Unterschied bei den Adaptern von 2009 zu Jetzt gibt..


Die Adapter sind gleich.








Link zur Anzeige (für den Adapter mot Schrauben würde ich aber nicht mehr als 10 inkl. Versand bezahlen )


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2012)

ok passt cool danke!  trotzdem, jetzt ist vorne der Umwerfer wieder als Kefü montiert für die Tour diese Woche, aber dann wird umgerüstet wieder auf 1x10 muss ja fitt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (1. August 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Hallo -  - kein Problem - dafür ist das Forum ja da......
> Grüße
> Thomas


 
Das nenn ich mal ne ausfuehrliche Antwort. Zusammen mit der Antwort die du schon frueher einem der User per PN gegeben hast, glaub ich jetzt alles noetige ueber das Bike zu wissen.

Danke dir!!!

Weiss man denn schon genau voher das Knacken kommt.
Im Knackthread wird ja das Hauptlager als Hauptverantwortlicher genannt, aber keine eindeutige Loesung dafuer angegeben. Brunox in den Rahmen kanns doch nicht sein?!


----------



## anulu (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Anbauteile vom FRX Speedzone gebrauchen kann, bitte melden



Was machst mit den Reifen? Die fliegen doch sicher auch runter oder? Weißt du zufällig welche dort genau verbaut sind... die wo auf der Page abgebildet sind (oder wie beim Rockzone wo was anders drin steht)? Bräuchte noch einen mit Downhill-Karkasse fürs Hinterrad fürn Park! Minion DHF ST wär nice 

Juhu morge Abend kann ich die Hinterradnabe meines Torques wieder zusammenbasteln un seit 3 Wochen endlich wieder fahren gehen  Yippie!


----------



## seidelix (1. August 2012)

Hey leutz kann einer eine Code mit elixir 7 hebeln für vorne und eine elixir 7 für HR gebrauchen? Hab mir nämlich die neue shimano zee bestellt für mein FRX


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

nee aber ne Bremsleitung für ne Elixir5 .. was haste denn Schönes Neues am FRX verbaut?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2012)

hätte auch zwei avid elixir cr abzugeben inkl. scheiben


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Was machst mit den Reifen? Die fliegen doch sicher auch runter oder? Weißt du zufällig welche dort genau verbaut sind... die wo auf der Page abgebildet sind (oder wie beim Rockzone wo was anders drin steht)? Bräuchte noch einen mit Downhill-Karkasse fürs Hinterrad fürn Park! Minion DHF ST wär nice


Jepp, Maxxis ist nicht so meine Welt.  Ich bin mir nicht mehr 100pro sicher, aber ich meine, es waren wie in der Beschreibung Minion/HR drauf. Wenn dem so ist (und ich mich dazu durchringe), isser dir 




seidelix schrieb:


> Hey leutz kann einer eine Code mit elixir 7 hebeln für vorne und eine elixir 7 für HR gebrauchen? Hab mir nämlich die neue shimano zee bestellt für mein FRX


Hey, hör auf, hier den Markt zu sättigen  




Mithras schrieb:


> was haste denn Schönes Neues am FRX verbaut?


Lass mich raten, du hast sehr schnell auf [Antworten] geklickt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (1. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> nee aber ne Bremsleitung für ne Elixir5 .. was haste denn Schönes Neues am FRX verbaut?



Bis jetzt hab ich nur das schaltwerk (ZEE ), die griffe, dann hab ich mir im bikemarkt ein 2011 rc4 geschossen sollte morgen kommen und eben die ZEE bremse auf die ich auch noch warte getauscht


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

@ Smubob, ja hab ich, Satzbau und Kleinschreibung auch direkt mal ignoriert 

@ seidelix, RC4 klingt gut, mein RC2 "Experiment" sollte auch ggf. morgen da sein...  .. na da bin ich gespannt, was du über die Zee berichten kannst, evtl fährt man sich ja mal wieder in Onohe über den Weg *g*

ich veschwind jetz mal im Keller .. Schlauch flicken und mich an den Felgendecals versuchen ^^


----------



## jonalisa (1. August 2012)

@projektT: Wollte dich noch fragen ob ein Schaltwerk mit Medium Cage (GS) oder mit Long Cage (SGS) verbaut ist?

Waren der Ketten- und der Sitzstrebenschutz schon verbaut? Wenn nein, um welches Modell handelt es sich?

Hab dank


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Soo fertsch.. das Ergebnis gibts im Bilderfred


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. August 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Weiss man denn schon genau voher das Knacken kommt.
> Im Knackthread wird ja das Hauptlager als Hauptverantwortlicher genannt, aber keine eindeutige Loesung dafuer angegeben. Brunox in den Rahmen kanns doch nicht sein?!


Meine eindeutige Lösung: Die beiden Lager des Hauptlagers gewechselt und seit dem ist Ruhe. Das leicht spürbare Spiel ist natürlich auch weg. Also 2 Materialeinsatz und ein bisschen Arbeit.


----------



## jonalisa (2. August 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Meine eindeutige Lösung: Die beiden Lager des Hauptlagers gewechselt und seit dem ist Ruhe. Das leicht spürbare Spiel ist natürlich auch weg. Also 2 Materialeinsatz und ein bisschen Arbeit.


 
O.K. Sollte denn mein zukuenftiges Bike auch davon betroffen sein, was ich nicht hoffe, so weiss ich jetzt mindestens was zu tun ist


----------



## PhoenixHH (2. August 2012)

Hey Leute!
Ich bin endlich stolzer Besitzer eines FRX Rockzone und so ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Bike!
Nur hab ich da ein kleines Problem....hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!?
Und zwar ist mir die *Kind Shock i950* zu "hoch"! Ich kann sie nicht ganz im Sattelstützenrohr versenken...sprich dort gucken noch ca. 2 cm raus! Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier der Einzige mit dem Problem bin, aber ich habe noch nichts im Forum darüber gefunden! Nun habe ich schon Größe S...aber die Stütze ist mir eindeutig zu hoch...zumindest im eingefahrenen Zustand...zum Bergrunter...!
Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich? Ich komme so gerade noch mit den Zehenspitzen auf n Boden an...also im nicht ausgefahrenen Zustand...! Das ist doch nicht der Sinn der Sache, oder? Ich bin 170 cm groß...! Muß ich jetzt wirklich die Stütze versuchen zu verkaufen und mir ne kleinere holen? Ne 125er? Im Moment ist eine 150 verbaut...! Oh man....ich hoffe ich stelle nicht gleich ne dumme Frage....so wegen Einstand usw.!


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Also ne 150er kann mMn in einem S Rahmen nicht funktionieren. 
Ich habe es letztens mal ausgemessen, weil ein Freund sich eine Vario holen möchte. Ich habe bei meinem L Rahmen und einer SL von 86cm mit einer 150er Stütze noch 1-2cm Luft. D.h., dass ich evtl. bei einer SL von unter 84cm die Stütze für eine optimale Höhe nicht mehr weiter ins Sattelrohr bekomme.

150mm sind zwar geil, aber letzendlich gibt es die Teile ja auch in verschiedenen Längen passend zum Bike...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2012)

Ah das hat nen Knick im Sitzrohr...da müsste dann an sich ne kürzere Stütze rein, denn die KS mit 150mm sind ziemlich lang (glaub 420mm?). GGfs. passen aber die mit 100mm Hub.

Also ich tät das mal alles gegeneinander messen und 
a) von Canyon eine andere Stütze verlangen
oder 
b) die Stütze bei ebay verkaufen und eine ganz normale Stütze holen, denn bei dem Bike macht die Versenkbarkeit IMHO keinen Sinn.


----------



## PhoenixHH (2. August 2012)

Ich danke euch schon mal für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Ich werd wohl auch die Variante Ebay wählen...oder hier im "Bikemarkt"!

Ob ne Vario nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht...ganz ehrlich...die Antwort suche ich auch noch!  Will damit zwar auch ganz normal geradeaus, aber wenn mein Verstellbereich eh nur 5 cm beträgt, dann habt ihr wohl recht und es lohnt nicht! 
Aber FALLS doch...ist die KInd Shock mit Hebel zu empfehlen? Klar-ne Remote ist komfortabler, aber auch unbedingt viiiiel besser als eine mit "nur Hebel" am Sattel?
Kann mich nicht entscheiden...! Hatte vorher auch keine...drum "such" ich noch die Vorteile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Wolf (4. August 2012)

Hallo,

 dann will ich es gleich mal zugeben ich habe nicht alle 197 Seiten gelesen ; ).

 Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe hatte heute mein Bike ( Canyon Torque FRX 8.0 Dropzone 2012 ) im Fahrradladen zur Durchsicht mein Hauptgrund warum ich eine Durchsicht machen musste ist das der komplette Rahmen/Hinterbau vom Fahrrad Knackt und Knarzt. Der Fahrradhändler hat gesagt das er so was noch nie gesehen hat und mir leider nicht weiter Helfen kann könnt ihr mir vielleicht Helfen.

 Gibt es vom Rahmen vielleicht eine Explosionszeichnung oder eine Liste mit wie viel Nm alles angezogen werden muss das Handbuch von Canyon ist für Allgemein.

 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter Helfen...

                                                               ...DANKE schon mal im voraus.


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. August 2012)

Das Dokument gibt es. Frag mal beim Canyon-Service, ob sie es dir schicken. Manchmal sind sie so nett obwohl es dann immer heißt, es wäre nur für die interne Verwendung. Ich hab's nur für das "normale" Torque, nicht für's FRX.


----------



## der_Wolf (5. August 2012)

Moin,

 habe bei Canyon eine Explosionszeichnung für das 2011 Torque FRX gefunden aber danke für den Tipp : ). Wenn vielleicht noch jemand ein Tipp oder Lösung hat wegen dem Knacken/Knarzten am Hinterbau/Rahmen wäre ich echt froh.

... hier noch der Link für die Explosionszeichnung des 2011 Torque FRX Rahmen wenn wer braucht...


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## LB Stefan (5. August 2012)

Hmmm kommts knarzen eher beim treten oder beim einfedern vor? 
Wenn beim treten kontrollier mal deine steckachse, fetten, fest angezogen? Beim einfedern kommts meist vom hauptlager. Evtl mal zerlegen neu fetten und mal sehen wies ist...


----------



## der_Wolf (5. August 2012)

Hallo,

 es knarzt beim treten und beim Einfedern man kann das knarzen auch schlecht ermitteln. Ich habe das Innenlager mal ausgebaut und neu gefettet die Rahmen Lager hat der Fahrradladen neu gefettet und die HR Nabe hat er auch nach geprüft. Canyon selbst sagt ich soll das Bike erst mal einfahren .


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

Zieh mal die Gelenke des Hinterbaus an der Hinterradachse mit 8 Nm an.


----------



## Mithras (5. August 2012)

gibts eigentlich ein ab Werk knackfreies Torque?


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. August 2012)

warscheinlich nicht. da die leute dort kein fett verwenden hab ich so die vermutung.
meins war komplett trocken


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

Ich hatte ja mein FRX zerlegt, weil ich die Wippe umlackiert hatte. Habe die Gelegenheit genutzt mir mal alle Lagerstellen anzusehen. Also gefettet war bei mir gut. Allerdings waren vereinzelt Lackabsplitterungen und Aluspäne im Fett vermischt. Also schaden wird es sicherlich nicht, wenn man sich die Mühe macht und die Lagerung nochmal von Grundauf reinigt und neu schmiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (5. August 2012)

Waere jemand so nett und koennte mir das Sparbuch pdf aus den Jahren 2009, 2010 und 2011 zukommen lassen?

Waere toll!


----------



## ProjektT (5. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Zieh mal die Gelenke des Hinterbaus an der Hinterradachse mit 8 Nm an.




Hallo zusammen!

Canyon hat mir geschrieben, dass bei meinem Torque Vertride 2012 die auf den Hinterbaugelenken aufgedruckten 8nm nicht korrekt sind - richtig sind 13-14nm - das war ein Fehldruck - ich denke das trifft auch auf das FRX zu.

Grüße


----------



## whurr (6. August 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> ...
> Radialagelenklager GE8-C bzw. GE8-UK.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die am besten aus- und wieder einbaue?



Hat keiner einen Tip bzgl. Wechseln der Lager zwischen Druckstrebe und Wippe?


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Hat keiner einen Tip bzgl. Wechseln der Lager zwischen Druckstrebe und Wippe?



Wurde doch schon beschrieben. Was möchtest du denn noch dazu wissen?


----------



## Totoxl (6. August 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Hat keiner einen Tip bzgl. Wechseln der Lager zwischen Druckstrebe und Wippe?





jaamaa schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon beschrieben. Was möchtest du denn noch dazu wissen?


Ich habe es leider auch nicht mit bekommen, GE 8-C /GE 8-UK Lager?
Meine haben auch leider Spiel. Irgendwo Internet Shop, oder Canyon?
Da muss ich leider noch eine obere Dämpferschraube bestellen, die Alte hat einen Runden Kopf  

Vielleicht mag es ja noch mal jemand erklären.


----------



## McFussel (6. August 2012)

LESEN.....Wurde wirklich schon öfters behandelt....und ist auch gut zu finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Wolf (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

 habe heute die die Explosionszeichnung für das 2012 Torque FRX bekommen ging echt fix  werde es die Woche mal komplett zerlegen und neu fetten.
Ich danke euch für die Hilfe ich melde mich die Tage und sag euch wie es ausgegangen ist .


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## seidelix (6. August 2012)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute die die Explosionszeichnung für das 2012 Torque FRX bekommen ging echt fix  werde es die Woche mal komplett zerlegen und neu fetten.
> Ich danke euch für die Hilfe ich melde mich die Tage und sag euch wie es ausgegangen ist .
> ...



Wärst du so net und würdest sie mir zukommen lassen


----------



## der_Wolf (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

 klar kann ich das habe die Zeichnung auf mein ftp hochgeladen ->download<- hier...


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## whurr (7. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon beschrieben. Was möchtest du denn noch dazu wissen?





McFussel schrieb:


> LESEN.....Wurde wirklich schon öfters behandelt....und ist auch gut zu finden!



Könntet Ihr so nett sein und den Link dazu posten?

Wenn ich diesen Thread nach "GE 8" durchsuche, bekomme ich 7 Hits.
Welche Lager das sind und wo man sie bestellt ist mehrfach dabei.
Aber in keinem wird der Wechsel selbst beschrieben.

Beim Durchsuchen des Forums bin ich auf das hier gestossen ... und das hat mich zu der Frage hier veranlasst:



mät schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager lautet:
> Gelenklager GE 8 (bei INA/FAG mit Zusatz "UK")
> 
> Gibts auch in "billiger" Version hier:
> ...



Hört sich irgendwie nicht nach "einfach nur alte raus und neue rein an".

Für einen Link zum passenden Post oder eine Beschreibung wie man die Lager Druckstrebe/Wippe aus- und wieder einbaut wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## der_Wolf (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

 habe heute denn Rahmen auseinander gebaut kein Fett das Alu war wie Schleifpapier und Späne waren auch drin. 
Die 3000 hätte ich mal lieber versoffen  .


 ohne Worte bin echt enttäuscht gn8...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. August 2012)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute denn Rahmen auseinander gebaut kein Fett das Alu war wie Schleifpapier und Späne waren auch drin.
> Die 3000 hätte ich mal lieber versoffen  .
> ...



Wo war kein Fett drin?
Fett macht nicht immer überall Sinn....


----------



## der_Wolf (8. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

 hier hast mal paar Bilder wo in meinen Augen Fett sein müsste.












Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## 4Stroke (8. August 2012)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hier hast mal paar Bilder wo in meinen Augen Fett sein müsste.
> 
> ...



nein da muss kein Fett sein!
Die Lagersitze müssen nicht gefettet werden, es hilft höchstens beim Einpressen der neuen Lager. Ich habe dafür einfach ein wenig Öl genommen.


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2012)

hmm aber der überschüssige Lack der in den Lagersitzen hängt, kann die nich auch zu "knarzen" führen ?


----------



## 4Stroke (8. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> hmm aber der überschüssige Lack der in den Lagersitzen hängt, kann die nich auch zu "knarzen" führen ?



nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabo (9. August 2012)

Hi,
ich habe mein Trailflow aus dem Outlet bekommen und frage mich nun,
ob der Mangel auf dem Bild ein rein optischer ist oder er die Stabilität beeinflusst ? Wobei ich nicht erkenne ob Kräfte auf dem betroffenen Teil auftreten, also es überhaupt relevant ist ?
Linker Tretlagerbereich

Vielleicht weiß jemand, ob dort Kräfte auftreten, oder der Bereich evtl nur optische Gestaltung ist...
DANKE!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. August 2012)

unkritisch


----------



## LB Stefan (9. August 2012)

Würd ich auch mal sagen...


----------



## Jogi (10. August 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> unkritisch





LB Stefan schrieb:


> Würd ich auch mal sagen...



Dito


----------



## pirata (10. August 2012)

Buenas noches,

wie fest zieht ihr die Schnellspanner an der Fox 36 Talas 180 an? Also so, dass man sie mit aller Gewalt zudrücken muss oder mit normaler Kraft 

Achja, falls es einen interessiert, Torque L auf Thule OutRide 561, ist sehr stabil.





edit: Dachträger-Name geändert


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2012)

mit normaler kraft hat bisher immer gehalten  .. und ging auch wieder auf


----------



## mok2905 (10. August 2012)

Das ist doch aber der OutRide 561 oder nicht? Der Proride hat doch eine Rahmenhalterung.

Gut zu wissen, dass die 180er Fox passt, wollte mir den Halter demnächst auch anschaffen.


----------



## jedy (11. August 2012)

hat jemand ne 2012er xt kurbel in schwarz mit silbernen pedalen? sieht das was aus? kanns mir gerade nicht richtig vorstellen.

hab meine hammerschmidt am dropzone rausgeschmissen und silberne dmr vaults. die frage ist jetzt, ob ich die xt kurbel in silber oder schwarz ordere. kettenführung wird ne mrp g2.

bin für jede anregung dankbar


----------



## Gabo (11. August 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Dito


Ich danke euch. Hoffentlich sieht Canyon das auch so, will es eigentlich nicht zurück schicken.

Meine Hammerschmidt will ich auch tauschen, hab mir aber SLX-Kurbeln bestellt, weil die deutlich günstiger sind und nur 60-80gr schwerer. wenn man den Bashguard austauscht wirds evtl noch leichter und auch besser vom Aussehen.  Und bei der XT käme noch der Preis und Gewicht von einem Bashguard drauf, also nimmt sich das eh nicht viel mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> hat jemand ne 2012er xt kurbel in schwarz mit silbernen pedalen? sieht das was aus? kanns mir gerade nicht richtig vorstellen.
> 
> hab meine hammerschmidt am dropzone rausgeschmissen und silberne dmr vaults. die frage ist jetzt, ob ich die xt kurbel in silber oder schwarz ordere. kettenführung wird ne mrp g2.
> 
> bin für jede anregung dankbar



silber und silber geht nicht - nimm ne schwarze Kurbel


----------



## jedy (13. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> silber und silber geht nicht - nimm ne schwarze Kurbel


 
yo, hast recht - hab ich inzwischen auch getan 

werde dann mal ein bild vom ergebnis posten ...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. August 2012)

Gabo schrieb:


> Ich danke euch. Hoffentlich sieht Canyon das auch so, will es eigentlich nicht zurück schicken.
> 
> Meine Hammerschmidt will ich auch tauschen, hab mir aber SLX-Kurbeln bestellt, weil die deutlich günstiger sind und nur 60-80gr schwerer. wenn man den Bashguard austauscht wirds evtl noch leichter und auch besser vom Aussehen.  Und bei der XT käme noch der Preis und Gewicht von einem Bashguard drauf, also nimmt sich das eh nicht viel mit dem Gewicht.




tja.... ich muss mir jetzt auch überlegen was für eine kurbel ich mir als nächstes draufhaue, hab meine Sram Carbon Kurbel am Alpinist geschrottet  

Aber zu den Crossmax SX Felgen, TOP!!! Semmering DH runter in gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit und keine Mukken...


----------



## Mithras (14. August 2012)

Spamst Du jetzt in jeden Fred mit den Bikeverkäufen ? .. Dazu hats nen Bikemarkt oder Goo*** Kleinanzeigen!


----------



## Dusius (14. August 2012)

ja sorry, dachte mir schon das es zu viel ist ^^


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> ja sorry, dachte mir schon das es zu viel ist ^^


 
Dann lösch deine Anzeigen wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. August 2012)

pirata schrieb:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> wie fest zieht ihr die Schnellspanner an der Fox 36 Talas 180 an? Also so, dass man sie mit aller Gewalt zudrücken muss oder mit normaler Kraft



ich nehme mir mal die Freiheit und tue Klugschei***ern,

Das schöne Teil was die Talas mit der Nabe des Laufrades verbindet ist bei einer 36iger sicherlich kein Schnellspanner  Das ist eine Steckachse!!!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. August 2012)

ok,
na hauptsache es sitzt!


----------



## jaamaa (14. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ok,
> na hauptsache es sitzt!



Genau! Hauptsache fest...
Verstellt sich eh immer, bzw. wenn es schmutzig oder trocken ist, geht es wesentlich schwerer zu als frisch geputzt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. August 2012)

ja und ab und zu knartzt es auch, dann muss man halt nachölen! bzw. schmieren


----------



## pirata (14. August 2012)

Alles klar, dann passt das ja so  
Denn im Auslieferungszustand hab ich sie kaum zubekommen 

saludo


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. August 2012)

kann man ja mittels der verstellschraube anpassen


----------



## lupaxy (14. August 2012)

hi,

ich fahre ein canyon torque frx von 2009 und auf der downhill oder generell wo es holpriger wird scheppert das bike total...würde es gerne leiser haben, woran kann das liegen? ich habe doch ne kettenführung und ne eng anliegende saint-schaltung...wo könnte der fehler sein?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2012)

Hast du die Kettenstreben abgeklebt? Oft liegen die Klappergeräusche daran, dass die Kette stark gegen die Streben schlägt.


----------



## lupaxy (14. August 2012)

habe die untere gut abgeklebt muss die obere auch? es klingt jetzt auch nicht so typisch nach schlagender kette


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2012)

Ich habe auch nur die untere abgeklebt, aber wenn du die obere mit machst, dann nehmen die Geräusche weiterhin ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (14. August 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/28159-canyon-torque-es-9-0


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. August 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/28159-canyon-torque-es-9-0



ich hoffe du verkaufst es, weil der preis ist echt geschenkt... da könnte man ja aus den einzelteilen mehr herrausholen!!!


----------



## Mithras (15. August 2012)

Es geht um den Rahmen


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Es geht um den Rahmen



Ok ich nehm dann die Schwinge wenns um Einzelteile geht (vorausgesetzt,sie ist nicht krumm geschweisst)


----------



## liltrialer (15. August 2012)

nene nur rahmen Dämpfer und Steuersatz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> werde dann mal ein bild vom ergebnis posten ...


Ich warte  Ich habe auch schwarze Kurbeln (Hone) aktuell mit orangen Vaults, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir die am neuen Rahmen nicht mehr gefallen werden  Schwarz wär natürlich auch ok, aber erstens sind silberne Pedale "dankbar" (man sieht die Schrammen nicht so) und zweitens sind die silbernen grad bei CRC im Angebot (75) 




lupaxy schrieb:


> ich fahre ein canyon torque frx von 2009 und auf der downhill oder generell wo es holpriger wird scheppert das bike total...würde es gerne leiser haben, woran kann das liegen? ich habe doch ne kettenführung und ne eng anliegende saint-schaltung...wo könnte der fehler sein?


Wenn die Kettenführung was taugt und gescheit eingestellt ist, gibts eigentlich nur 2 oder 3 Möglichkeiten:
- das Schaltwerk klappert gegen die Kettenstrebe (glaube ich bei Saint eigentlich nicht)
- hast du evtl. ein Standard-Neopren-Kondom auf der Kettenstrebe? Die Dinger taugen NULL...
- die schon angesprochene Umwicklung der Druckstrebe ist eigentlich Pflicht! Siehe z. B. hier:






Wie sich bei mir gezeigt hat, hat das hier nicht ausgereicht:





...da waren nach einer Weile oberhalb nochmal 4-5cm verschrammt.


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok ich nehm dann die Schwinge wenns um Einzelteile geht (vorausgesetzt,sie ist nicht krumm geschweisst)



War deine denn krumm und wenn, wie hast du es bemerkt?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> War deine denn krumm und wenn, wie hast du es bemerkt?



Hinterrad steht schräg zum Sitzrohr, sieht man von hinten (das hatte aber mein erstes Torque auch, da war aber auch noch der Dämpfer schräg)...merkt man beim Fahren aber nicht wirklich.

Reklamieren kann ich das nicht, da ich den Rahmen ja nur auf "Kulanz" bekommen hab - ich glaub die hätten mir den nicht wieder zurückgeschickt, wenn ich den nochmal eingeschickt hätte...


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2012)

Hmm... wenn ich freihändig geradeaus fahren möchte, sitze ich nicht exakt mittig auf dem Sattel, sondern leicht versetzt. Kann aber optisch nichts erkennen. Und da mir das bei meinem Nerve auch aufgefallen ist, denke ich es wird an meinem krummen und asymmetrischen Sitzknochen oder Körperbau liegen und nicht an dem doch so hohen Qualitätsstandard seitens Canyon... oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2012)

mein erstes Nerve kippte immer nach rechts - da lags an der Minute,
mein zweites Nerve fuhr astrein geradeaus
mein erstes Torque auch, aber das Rad stand trotzdem schief - wie jetzt wieder
mein Liteville fährt gradaus, ist aber auch schief (aber nur wenig)
mein Felt ist so schief, dass der Sattel locker 2cm weiter links sein könnte....^^


----------



## lupaxy (16. August 2012)

kennt jemand den wheel travel vom 2009er Frx?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Reklamieren kann ich das nicht, da ich den Rahmen ja nur auf "Kulanz" bekommen hab - ich glaub die hätten mir den nicht wieder zurückgeschickt, wenn ich den nochmal eingeschickt hätte...


Du kannst echt froh sein, dass du den Rahmen getauscht bekommen hast 
BTW: du bist schuld, dass ich seit Monaten mit Bauchweh herumfahre, wenn meine Stütze ganz rausgezogen ist  (ist eigentlich auch ein Bisschen zu kurz ) Ist ja aber zum Glück so gut wie gegessen, das Thema 




lupaxy schrieb:


> kennt jemand den wheel travel vom 2009er Frx?


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. August 2012)

servus,

die FRX Rahmen (Framekit) sind nicht anodisiert. 
Hat jemand Bilder wie das dann aussieht ?


----------



## McFussel (17. August 2012)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen, was ich bei den Huber Bushings an Maßen angeben muss? Sind ja die 22,2x8mm von Fox drin (DHX 5) - oder muss man WIRKLICH ausmessen?? Will das mal testen, was die Teile so taugen - scheint ja mega zu sein!

Was sind Eure Erfahungen am Torque?


----------



## Mithras (17. August 2012)

22,2x8 reicht  (hab es bei mir auch ausgemessen, war exakt das Maß lt. Messschieber... und halt das Maß was da angegeben ist (glaub 1/2" bzw. 1,27cm oder so) .. das is der aktuelle Stand für Fox

Ich kann dir das Tool dazu empfehlen.. geht kinderleicht damit

Viel erfahrung hab ich nicht, außer das mein Coil Dämpfer super anspricht, aber is halt auch n Coil  .. lt. Foren sollen se länger halten und günstiger als ne Garnitur Gleitlager+Buchsen allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (17. August 2012)

Super Danke!

Ja, ich bin halt wieder auf die Buchse gekommen als ich die Saint angescraubt hab - dabei muss man ja den kleinen "Rocker" auseinander nehmen. Ich hab dann gleich Dämpfer gereinigt. Die unteren Buchsen laufen ganz gut, aber die oberen sind so ******** schwergängig....

Keinen Bock mehr da drauf...d Kist muss laufaaaa....


----------



## wartool (17. August 2012)

habe heute meine Huberbushings in der Post liegen...
werde berichten, sobald ich sie mal gefahren habe.. über die Haltbarkeit kann ich dann natürlich noch nichts zum besten geben ;-)


----------



## Xplosion51 (17. August 2012)

Wurde beim Torque Playzone 2010 170er oder 175er kurbel verbaut ?


----------



## jedy (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich warte  Ich habe auch schwarze Kurbeln (Hone) aktuell mit orangen Vaults, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir die am neuen Rahmen nicht mehr gefallen werden  Schwarz wär natürlich auch ok, aber erstens sind silberne Pedale "dankbar" (man sieht die Schrammen nicht so) und zweitens sind die silbernen grad bei CRC im Angebot (75)



deswegen hatte ich mich auch für die silbernen entschieden  und jetzt bin ich froh.

bilder gibts im profil oder im "dropzone abspreckthread"


----------



## jonalisa (17. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Wurde beim Torque Playzone 2010 170er oder 175er kurbel verbaut ?


 
Weiss es zwar nicht, schaetze aber beim S-Rahmen 170mm und bei den anderen 175mm.


----------



## whurr (17. August 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Weiss es zwar nicht, schaetze aber beim S-Rahmen 170mm und bei den anderen 175mm.



So war's zumindest beim 2011 M (175) und 2012 S (170) Trailflow.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> deswegen hatte ich mich auch für die silbernen entschieden  und jetzt bin ich froh.


Ich Idiot habs leider verpennt, die silbernen Vaults kosten wieder "voll"  Naja, die orangen sind ja noch gut und passen ja halbwegs... irgendwann mal.

Fotos hab ich mittlerweile gefunden, sieht super aus!  Ich mag sowohl die schwarze XT als aich die X0-Führung sehr. letztere würde ich mir beim Umbau auf ein Blatt auch holen. Bei dir passen ja sogar die blauen Pins  bei mir find ich die eher unschön. Aber die Farbe geht schnell ab...


----------



## jedy (18. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habs leider verpennt, die silbernen Vaults kosten wieder "voll"  Naja, die orangen sind ja noch gut und passen ja halbwegs... irgendwann mal.
> 
> Fotos hab ich mittlerweile gefunden, sieht super aus!  Ich mag sowohl die schwarze XT als aich die X0-Führung sehr. letztere würde ich mir beim Umbau auf ein Blatt auch holen. Bei dir passen ja sogar die blauen Pins  bei mir find ich die eher unschön. Aber die Farbe geht schnell ab...



danke mir taugts auch richtig gut ... mit den pins das habe ich auch schon öfter gehört - mal sehen, ob sie wenigstens den heutigen tag überleben ...

in ner halben stunde gehts erstmal wieder auf in richtung harz


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> ... pins ... überleben ...


Dazu noch ein Tip: tausche zumindest die Pins, die bei Aufsetzern am meisten gefährdet sind (die 4, die in Fahrtrichtung vorne unten außen sein können), gegen Alu-Pins. Denn die originalen Stahl-Pins sind so stabil, dass es dir bei einem satten Aufsetzer eher den Pin aus dem Gewinde reißt, als dass dieser kaputt geht...


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach GC AL und Strive möchte ich nun mir ein Alpinist holen. Man hört was die Hinterbauperformance angeht ja eher Zähneknirschen über den DHX Air.

Lohnt sich eine Umrüstung? Wenn ja, welche eisenhaltige Wippe könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

@smubob....Du hast ja so einige Erfahrungen gemacht...möchtest Du diese teilen?

Beste grüße...

P.S.  Ja...das Strive ist bereits weg...nein...ich würde es mir nicht noch mal holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. August 2012)

Wenn dir der DHX Air nicht gefällt, wäre eine Alternative der Vivid Air. Damit solltest du dann auf jeden Fall glücklich werden. 

PS: Diese Aussage beruht nicht auf eigenen Erfahrungen, sondern auf den Erfahrungsberichte anderer hier im Forum.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. August 2012)

Hi Simdiem,

Ich dachte eine Stahlvariante wäre was die Losbrechmomente angeht konzeptionell einfach besser....geschweige denn das fast schon zu ins Esoterische gehende Abstimmen des Luftdämpfers.

Mir geht's weniger um die letzten Gramm, mehr darum über alle Frequenzbereiche eine saubere Kennlinie zu bekommen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mithras (18. August 2012)

Also ich hab hatte heute auf der Osternoher DH-Strecke auf nem shcnellen stein/Wurzelteppich dank Coil im Torque das Gefühl mein Hinterbau sei durch eine Wolke ersetzt worden . Das hatt ich beim Airdämpfer auch mit nem super Setup nie hinbekommen (hat auch Serien Lager und Buchsen)

So viel zum Thema Losbrechmoment und esoterische Einstellung. Vllt. sinds auch die magischen Huber Bushings am Coil  ..


----------



## monkey10 (18. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...möchte ich nun mir ein Alpinist holen. Man hört was die Hinterbauperformance angeht ja eher Zähneknirschen über den DHX Air.
> 
> Lohnt sich eine Umrüstung?...



Was willst mit dem Torque anstellen? Überwiegend Touren od. hauptsächlich Bikepark...?

Hier im Forum gibt es ja eine prinzipielle Stimmung gegen die Talas und den DHX-Air. Für meinen Einsatzbereich (vorwiegend technische Touren in den Voralpen/Ostalpen und etwas Bikepark) und meinem Gewicht (fahrfertig knapp 90kg) eigentlich sehr okay. Und da bin ich IMHO nicht der einzige. Könnte also auch für dich durchaus passen 

Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass man die Performance steigern könnte. Aber das will man bei diesem Hobby ja schon mal prinzipiell immer 

Sollten bei dir v.a. Touren auf dem Programm stehen, dann würde ich raten einfach mal eine zeitlang mit dem DHX-Air zu fahren und selbst erFAHRungen zu machen. Falls du aber in den Bikepark willst, dann könntest du ein Torque in betracht ziehen, dass bereits mit Stahlfeder-Komponenten ausgestattet ist...


----------



## jaamaa (18. August 2012)

Ich war ja anfangs auch kein DHX-Air Freund, mittlerweile geht es aber und ich komme damit klar. Sicher gibt es bessere Alternativen, wenn man sich aber von der Ilusion 'Ein perfektes Setup für Uphill und Downhill' verabschiedet hat, funktioniert er doch ganz gut. Evtl. im Winter noch versuchen die Dämpfung mit Öl oder Shims anzupassen, dann könnten auch wir Freunde werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ... DHX Air.
> 
> Lohnt sich eine UmrÃ¼stung? Wenn ja, welche eisenhaltige Wippe kÃ¶nnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> @smubob....Du hast ja so einige Erfahrungen gemacht...mÃ¶chtest Du diese teilen?


Du, ich habe in meinem eigenen 2009er Torque eigentlich nur den originalen Evolver und jetzt den Vivid Coil gefahren. Die anderen Erfahrungen waren entweder nur kurz oder hauptsÃ¤chlich passiv (meine halbe Bike-Clique fÃ¤hrt Torque, alle das alte PrÃ¤-2010er).

Zusammenfassung:
*Evolver:* bÃ¼gelt bergab super von Kleinzeug bis Grobgeraspel; Federwegsentfaltung fand ich gut; war vom Rebound her etwas zu lahm/lasch (Manitou-typisch) - frisst deshalb und wegen der luft-typischen Weichheit im mittleren Bereich z. B. unheimlich Bunnyhop-Power, wenn man das Setup fÃ¼r bergab optimiert; sÃ¤uft bei sitzendem Bergauffahren ziemlich weit ab (ein Mitfahrer hat das mal per AugemaÃ auf 40-50% geschÃ¤tzt...!), was aber eher ein generelles Luft-Problem ist und auch per LS-Druckstufe nicht unterbunden werden kann.
*Vivid:* kurz gesagt, er macht alles mindestens genau so gut wie der Evolver und hat alle dessen Negativ-Eigenschaften einfach nicht  Ist soft genug zum ballern, aber fÃ¼hlt sich dabei viel straffer/definierter an, ist viel Bunnyhop-freundlicher (gerade wenn es im "GemÃ¼se" ist, wo der DÃ¤mpfer schon am arbeiten ist), liegt sehr satt (Zug- und Druckstufe passen perfekt aufeinander) und er sÃ¤uft bergauf nicht ab und wippt auch gar nicht, zumindest nicht sicht-/spÃ¼rbar - er fÃ¤hrt sich also vor allem bergauf um Welten besser, deshalb ist der von den reinen Fahreigenschaften her auch meine absolute Empfehlung zum Touren fahren. FÃ¼r rein DH/FR sind die Nachteile von Luft weniger zu spÃ¼ren...!

Kurz-/Passiv-Erfahrungen:
*DHX Coil* (alt, PrÃ¤-RC2/4): ansich ganz ok, aber fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack "komische" DÃ¤mpfung, fÃ¼hlt sich irgendwie nach LuftdÃ¤mpfer an, weil er im mittleren Federweg etwas "quarkig" und undefiniert ist. Zugstufe auch etwas schwach, hÃ¤ngt zu tief im Federweg, schluckt zu viel Energie fÃ¼r aktives Fahren, wippt etwas. (RC2/4 kÃ¶nnen das insgesamt wohl etwas besser, bin ich aber noch in keinem Torque gefahren) Den Evolver wÃ¼rde ich dem DHX vorziehen...! 
*Roco Coil:* besser als DHX, schÃ¶n soft, aber ohne quarkig zu sein, wippt aber trotzdem (und den bin ich mit 400er Feder gefahren, obwohl ich normal ne 300er fahre). Bester Coil, den ich auÃer dem Vivid im Torque gefahren bin.
*Manitou Swinger:* irgendwo zwischen DHX und Roco, auch eher soft, nicht so fluffig wie der Roco aber auch nicht so quarkig wie der DHX, wippt wie die HÃ¶lle...! (gar nix fÃ¼r mich)

SchlÃ¼sse aus anderen Erfahrungen und Theorie:
*Manitou Revox:* DÃ¼rfte alles gut kÃ¶nnen, was auch der Evolver kann, aber ohne die luftbedingten Nachteile - generell top Teil fÃ¼rs Geld, kostet bei CRC ~250â¬. Mit dem habe ich fÃ¼rs FRX auch geliebÃ¤ugelt, mich aber doch wieder fÃ¼r den Vivid entschieden, weil der (fÃ¼r mich) einfach die Macht ist.
*Vivid Air:* hat die selbe traumhafte DÃ¤mpfung wie der Coil und soll sich bei den luft-typischen Eigenschaften sehr gut schlagen. Sicher bei der Performance ganz vorne mit dabei, aber teuer und kaum leichter als z. B. ein Coil mit Ti-Feder (zumindest wenn man so leicht ist wie ich ).

So, das sind die Brocken, die ich dir zuwerfen kann, ich hoffe, du kannst da was draus machen 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> das Strive ist bereits weg...nein...ich wÃ¼rde es mir nicht noch mal holen


Kann ich nachvollziehen... mein Kumpel hat seins auch gerade verkauft und freut sich schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf, meinen FR Rahmen zu Ã¼bernehmen 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich dachte eine Stahlvariante wÃ¤re was die *Losbrechmomente *angeht konzeptionell einfach besser....geschweige denn das fast schon zu ins Esoterische gehende *Abstimmen*.
> 
> Mir geht's weniger um die letzten Gramm, mehr darum *Ã¼ber alle Frequenzbereiche* eine saubere Kennlinie zu bekommen.


Losbrechmomente spÃ¼rst du bei Fahren eigentlich generell nicht, so lange der DÃ¤mpfer (gilt ja auch bei der Gabel) vernÃ¼nftig geschmiert ist. Das Ansprechen generell, also die Reaktion auf SchlÃ¤ge ist bei Coil schon besser, der Hauptvorteil liegt hier im Bereich schnelles Gerappel (Wurzelteppiche etc. schnell gefahren - genau hier kommt das mit der Frequenz) und auch etwas bei tiefen EinschlÃ¤gen (Drop-Landung o. Ã.) und vor allem dem Ausfedern danach. Die Abstimmung liegt ja mehr an der DÃ¤mpfung, das Abstimmen der "FederhÃ¤rte" bei Luft ist ja eigentlich eher simpel.




monkey10 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r meinen Einsatzbereich (vorwiegend technische Touren in den Voralpen/Ostalpen und etwas Bikepark) und meinem Gewicht (fahrfertig knapp 90kg) eigentlich sehr okay. Und da bin ich IMHO nicht der einzige[/SIZE]


Ja, da kann ich dir durchaus Recht geben. Beim Stolpern (ich liebe den Begriff einfach und meine das vÃ¶llig wertungsfrei) ist am Heck die Sache mit dem Frequenzbereich ja kein Thema, man hat einfach immer niedere Frequenz. Und wenn man z. B. langsam Ã¼ber groÃe Hindernisse oder AbsÃ¤tze rollt, kann das typische Luftverhalten, was beim DHX Air ausgeprÃ¤gter ist, als bei vielen anderen LuftdÃ¤mpfern, weil er sehr linear ist, gerade gut sein. Denn er gibt dann im mittleren Bereich viel Federweg frei und bieten an solchen Hindernissen eine hohe Traktion. Die Endprogression ist i. d. R. ausreichend, damit er bei kleineren SprÃ¼ngen nicht gleich durchschlÃ¤gt.
Meine oben geschilderten Erfahrungen haben mit solchem Fahren sehr wenig zu tun, wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Vivid auch beim langsameren, technischen Fahren sehr gut arbeitet, wo der Evolver eben durch das lufttypische Verhalten etwas mehr Sicherheit gegeben hat. Ist fÃ¼r mich unterm Strich aber kein groÃes Argument.




monkey10 schrieb:


> Sollten bei dir v.a. Touren auf dem Programm stehen, dann wÃ¼rde ich raten einfach mal eine zeitlang mit dem DHX-Air zu fahren und selbst erFAHRungen zu machen. Falls du aber in den Bikepark willst, dann kÃ¶nntest du ein Torque in betracht ziehen, dass bereits mit Stahlfeder-Komponenten ausgestattet ist...


Vorsicht! Erstens ist "Touren" ein Begriff, der sehr individuell geprÃ¤gt ist - wenn damit so Touren gemeint sind, die ICH zu 95% fahre, kann man mit dem DHX Air dort sehr wenig anfangen 
AuÃerdem, wie oben schon geschildert: gerade zum Bergauffahren ist der Vorteil der Stahlfeder im Torque Rahmen (relativ flacher effektiver Sitzwinkel) sehr groÃ, vor allem mit so einer genialen DÃ¤mpfung wie im Vivid. Und generell sind eben die Nachteile von Luft im Bikepark gar nicht sooo groÃ, die kommen dann eher nur bei den harten Jungs (bÃ¶sartiges Wurzel-/Steinfeld-Geballer, riesen SprÃ¼nge/Drops) zum tragen und das nimmt die neueren DH-DÃ¤mpfer Vivid Air / DB Air / Void... wohl auch weitestgehend aus.

Wie immer: alles nur meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung/EinschÃ¤tzung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

Hier noch etwas für die Suchfunktion: (daher absichtliches Doppelposting)

Da es im FRX-Thread die Tage aufkam und spontan keiner zeitnah eine eindeutige Antwort gepostet hat, hier eine Info zur Sattelklemme der alten Torques...

Die Torque FR/ES Modelle von 2007 - 2009 haben einen Sitzrohr-Durchmesser von 36mm und somit das Sattelklemmen-Maß 36mm und eine 31,6er Sattelstütze.


----------



## anulu (18. August 2012)

Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit nem Vivid-Air in nem Torque? Speziell würd ich gern wissen ob das Teil beim Berghochfahren auch so *einsackt* wie der Evolver? Iwie hätt ich Bock den mal zu testen... gerade jetz wo mein Dhx komplett auseinandergebaut daheim rumliegt


----------



## 4Stroke (18. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit nem Vivid-Air in nem Torque? Speziell würd ich gern wissen ob das Teil beim Berghochfahren auch so *einsackt* wie der Evolver? Iwie hätt ich Bock den mal zu testen... gerade jetz wo mein Dhx komplett auseinandergebaut daheim rumliegt



Das Problem mit dem Einsacken ist beim 2009er wohl auch eher ein Problem des Winkels vom Sattelrohr. Übertrieben gesagt sitzt man "zu weit hinten" und tritt "vorne". Ab 2010 wurde das ja geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (18. August 2012)

Na dann hats sich wohl eh schon erledigt 
Danke @4Stroke


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit nem Vivid-Air in nem Torque? Speziell würd ich gern wissen ob das Teil beim Berghochfahren auch so *einsackt* wie der Evolver? Iwie hätt ich Bock den mal zu testen... gerade jetz wo mein Dhx komplett auseinandergebaut daheim rumliegt


Nein, aber den Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Coil im Vergleich mit anderen Coil Dämpfern nach würde ich mal sagen, kann der Vorteil nicht ausschließlich an der Stahlfeder liegen...!
BTW: meinen Evolver, den ich die ganze Zeit schön weich gebettet auf Lager liegen hatte, werde ich nun wohl verkaufen  ...wenn ihn mein Kumpel nicht auch haben will, wovon ich nicht ausgehe.




4Stroke schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Einsacken ist beim 2009er wohl auch eher ein Problem des Winkels vom Sattelrohr. Übertrieben gesagt sitzt man "zu weit hinten" und tritt "vorne".


Richtig.




4Stroke schrieb:


> Ab 2010 wurde das ja geändert.


Falsch! Der Sitzwinkel ist zwar auf dem Papier 1° steiler geworden, aber der effektive Sitzwinkel ist immernoch exakt genau so flach, das Sitzrohr setzt immernoch genau so weit vorm Tretlager an und man sitzt immer noch genau so weit überm Hinterrad.






Torque FR 9.0 2009 vs. Torque 8.0 Dropzone 2010


----------



## aibeekey (18. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falsch! Der Sitzwinkel ist zwar auf dem Papier 1° steiler geworden, aber der effektive Sitzwinkel ist immernoch exakt genau so flach, das Sitzrohr setzt immernoch genau so weit vorm Tretlager an und man sitzt immer noch genau so weit überm Hinterrad.



wenn man mit 67,5° lenkwinkel rumfahren möchte, mag das stimmen.

ansonsten ändert sich der sitzwinkel mit der 180er gabel natürlich auch nochmal ins negative bei den alten torques.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> wenn man mit 67,5° lenkwinkel rumfahren möchte, mag das stimmen.
> 
> ansonsten ändert sich der sitzwinkel mit der 180er gabel natürlich auch nochmal ins negative bei den alten torques.


Richtig, dann sind wir bei 2° Unterschied statt einem. Aber trotzdem ist es auch beim Torque ab 2010 nicht grundlegend anders - man sitzt immer noch weit hinten.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. August 2012)

Hat das "weit hinten" sitzen einen Grund? Soll das Bike dafür besser im Downhill sein?


----------



## aibeekey (19. August 2012)

naja irgendwie muss man ja auf die nötige länge kommen, um nicht total gedrungen auf dem bock zu sitzen.

je steiler man den sitzwinkel macht, desto länger muss der reach dann auch werden.
das community bike geht ja in eine solche richtung, das fanes (die fanes klingt *******, bevor mich hier einer verbessert ) glaub auch. 2007 hingegen hat mans eben noch so gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (19. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit nem Vivid-Air in nem Torque? Speziell würd ich gern wissen ob das Teil beim Berghochfahren auch so *einsackt* wie der Evolver? Iwie hätt ich Bock den mal zu testen... gerade jetz wo mein Dhx komplett auseinandergebaut daheim rumliegt



in meinem 2011er dropzone ist der vivid air ab werk verbaut. ich habe zwar keinen direkten vergleich zu einem anderen luftdämpfer in dem bike, kann aber soviel sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem dämpfer und trotz 100% bikeparkeinsatz keinerlei bedürfnis verspüre einen coil einzubauen.

als ich das bike neu hatte, habe ich mal ne größere tour mit einem bekannten der ein lv 901 mit dhx air hat unternommen. beim nebeneinander hochfahren hat sein dämpfer gewippt wie die sau und mein vivid war absolut ruhig. ok, das lv ist kein torque und ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie viel davon den unterschiedlichen hinterbauten zuzuschreiben ist, aber die beiden konzepte ähneln sich schon sehr, jedenfalls mehr, als im vergleich zu anderen bikes.


----------



## anulu (19. August 2012)

Cool danke 
War auch nur ein Hirngespinnst aber mal schaun


----------



## Mithras (19. August 2012)

also wippen tut der DHX Air im Torque (zumindest in Meinem) so gut wie garnicht. 
Versackt dafür aber im uphill schön, locker 40% ... (vorher 25%)...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (19. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nach GC AL und Strive möchte ich nun mir ein Alpinist holen. Man hört was die Hinterbauperformance angeht ja eher Zähneknirschen über den DHX Air.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe mir auch ein 2011er Alpinist geholt. Meine Erfahrung zu den Federelementen:

*Talas RC2:* Die RC2 Kartusche ist einfach super! Funktioniert aber erst bei höherem Tempo sehr gut aber das soll ja anders auch nicht sein. Größtes Problem bei der Talas ist einfach das Ansprechen. Und über den gesamten Federweg verhält sie sich hölzern. Letzlich ging bei mir das Talas System Kaputt und schließlich nach 2 Monaten Bikeparkeinsatz (3x die Woche) die Dichtungen. Generell rauschte die Federgabel auch gern durch den mittleren Federweg. 

Habe die Talas gegen eine Float Rc2 getauscht und es nicht bereut! Top Ansprechen (Für eine Luftgabel) Schön lineare ausnutzung des Federweges, kein durchsacken jah einfach top! Fühlt sich auch nicht mehr so hölzern an.

*DHX Air* So nachdem nun die Talas gegen eine Float getauscht wurde, offenbarte sich die negative Seite des DHX Air! Er sackt einfach wie schon beschrieben beim bergauffahren ca 40% bzw mehr ein. Und rauscht permanent durch den Federweg!

Ja er ist gut insofern das man eben den Pro Pedal hebel hat und dadurch das Torque nicht wippt, und ja man kann die Endprogression super einstellen damit es nicht durchschlägt 

Aber es stört einfach ungemein wenn man selbst bei halben meter hohen Landungen schon alles hinten ausnützt. Und vorne nur evtl 30-40%, egal wie man das bike absetzt. Auch verhärtet der DHX.Air bei mir ab und zu.. wenns mal auf eine Dh-Strecke geht. 

Werde mir für die nächste Season einen Vivid Air holen. Ok. 100g mehr Gewicht, aber das kann man ja anderswo wieder einsparen. Damit sollte der Torque hinterbau endlich super sein. 

Bezüglich Absenkfunktion solltest du dir halt im klaren sein, das das nicht jeder braucht... Ich selbst habe diese nicht gebraucht, wenn ich Touren fahr dann meistens mal 2 Stunden bergauf, und da tuts der Spanngurt auch!

AJa bezüglich Losbrechmoment des DHX Air, kann keines feststellen, dieses ist super!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat das "weit hinten" sitzen einen Grund? Soll das Bike dafür besser im Downhill sein?


Das ist einfach ein Kompromiss, weil man dem Hinterrad ja genug Platz zum Einfedern geben muss - das wäre nicht der Fall, wenn das Sitzrohr unten weiter hinten angesetzt wäre. So ist zwar der reelle Sitzwinkel (gemessen zur Achse Mitte oberes Ende Sitzrohr zu Mitte Tretlager) recht gut, der Winkel des Sitzrohres selbst ist aber sehr flach, wodurch der Sattel weiter nach hinten wandert, je weiter man die Stütze auszieht - besonders hässlich für Leute mit langen Beinen. Würde man das Sitzrohr mehr aufrichten, müsste es insgesamt nach vorne wandern, was auch zu einer sehr komischen Geometrie führen würde.
Einen direkten Zweck erfüllt die Tatsache des weit hinten Sitzens nicht imho nicht.


----------



## McFussel (20. August 2012)

Irgendwie hab ich das ganze WE mitgelesen - auch an anderen Stellen im Forum. Alles endet in einem Glaubenskrieg! Ich hab mit der Talas und dem DHX echt keine Probleme und mit etwas Tuning (Motoröl in der Talas, richtige Einstellung DHX) komme ich klasse klar. 

Ist vielleicht so wie bei der Hummel - nach Physik kann die eigentlich gar nicht fliegen.....nur weiss die Hummel das nicht und fliegt! Und ich glaub gar nicht so schlecht.....also, ich  geh dann heute Abend wieder Hummeln.....*summmsuuuummmmmmmmsuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm*




*Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen!*


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. August 2012)

klar ist es ein glaubenskrieg, hatte auch motoröl in meiner talas wurde auch besser, aber es ist trotzdem schlechter als eine float! Und das ist nunmal Fakt, genauso wie ein Vivid Air evtl. besser für das Torque geeignet wäre wie ein DHX Air.

Man kann trotzdem mit Talas und DHX Air ohne Probleme fahren, nur das Problem ist, das viele Moutnainbiker Perfektion von ihren Produkten erwarten bzw. "Nutzenmaximierung" anstreben. 

Und es ist alles ein *Fahrgefühl* !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ... nur das Problem ist, das viele Moutnainbiker Perfektion von ihren Produkten erwarten bzw. "Nutzenmaximierung" anstreben.


Das bringt's ganz gut auf den Punkt. Es ist einfach die Frage, was man von seinem Material erwartet - hat man hier keine allzu hohen Ziele, kann man sich selbst auch einfacher zufriedenstellen. Ich bin "leider" schon immer etwas feinfühlig bei solchen Sachen gewesen (habe auch schon _damals_ bei der RS Mag 10 mit anderem Öl rumgespielt etc. ). Dazu kommt in meinem speziellen Fall, dass ich durch eine motorische Einschränkung auch einfach weniger Potential "zu verschenken" habe, daher bin ich auch gerade bei der Bremse extrem pingelig - was mich am Ende zur Hope Tech V2 gebracht hat, die verglichen mit den "Forumsbremsen" XT oder Elixir absolut kein Schnäppchen ist, für mich aber einfach das Optimum rausholt und mich am Ende einer Tour oder eines Bikepark-Tages einfach glücklicher sein lässt, als ich es anders wäre, und das ist es mir einfach wert


----------



## Mithras (20. August 2012)

Rumprobieren, Teile tauschen und mal was Anderes macht ja auch Spass


----------



## Totoxl (20. August 2012)

Zum Thema Dämpfer noch mal.
Ich fahre auch den Dhx Air und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden. Ich habe auch nicht das Problem das er komplett durch rauscht, auch bei 2m Drops schlägt er nicht durch. Das ganze bei 30% Sag im Sitzen und 95kg Fahrergewicht. Ich vermute aber ganz stark das der Vorbesitzer des Rahmens schon am Dämpfer geschraubt hat. Es sind keine Schraubspuren vorhanden, aber Zug und Druckstufe lassen darauf schließen. Ich vermute das dickeres Öl verwendet wurde. Zugstufe gerade noch schnell genug. Kein durchschlagen bei Drops, obwohl nur Minimum Druck im Piggy ist und die Druckstufe 0 Klicks zugeschraubt ist.

Könnte ich da mit meiner Vermutung richtig liegen, das sind doch bestimmt nicht die Standard Eigenschaften des DHX Air oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (20. August 2012)

etwas öl zur schmierung bewirkt bei dem auch schon wunder.
da die bei fox meistens sehr geizen mit dem öl.
statt die angebrachten 15ml schmieröl waren bei mir ein paar tropfen drin.


----------



## Mithras (20. August 2012)

@ Totoxl.. dann muss der Vorbesitzer aber Ahnung von Dämpfern gehabt haben. Klar Luftkammerservice kann jeder machen, aber Ölwechsel... weis ich net .. bei den alten Fox ging das wohl.. für den Air hab ich noch keine Anleitung gefunden..  aber wie gesagt, gibt ja auch Leute mit richtig Ahnung


----------



## Totoxl (20. August 2012)

Ein paar Gabeln habe ich schon bearbeitet, aber einen Dämpfer habe ich noch nicht zerlegt, kein Plan. Evtl. hat er auch machen lassen. Die "Symptome" könnten aber passen, oder?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. August 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Zum Thema DÃ¤mpfer noch mal.
> Ich fahre auch den Dhx Air und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden. Ich habe auch nicht das Problem das er komplett durch rauscht, auch bei 2m Drops schlÃ¤gt er nicht durch. Das ganze bei 30% Sag im Sitzen und 95kg Fahrergewicht. Ich vermute aber ganz stark das der Vorbesitzer des Rahmens schon am DÃ¤mpfer geschraubt hat. Es sind keine Schraubspuren vorhanden, aber Zug und Druckstufe lassen darauf schlieÃen. Ich vermute das dickeres Ãl verwendet wurde. Zugstufe gerade noch schnell genug. Kein durchschlagen bei Drops, obwohl nur Minimum Druck im Piggy ist und die Druckstufe 0 Klicks zugeschraubt ist.
> 
> KÃ¶nnte ich da mit meiner Vermutung richtig liegen, das sind doch bestimmt nicht die Standard Eigenschaften des DHX Air oder?



also mit DurschlÃ¤gen beim DHX Air habe ich auch keine Probleme, das kann man ja in den Griff bekommen wenns mal sein sollte. Die  Torque Kinematik ist ja so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe eh super!

@ Smubob

Vl. hÃ¤tte ich mir auch Hope holen mÃ¼ssen statt die Forumsbremse XT, weil meine hintere Zickt 

Aber immer noch ein Traum am Torque im Vergleich zu den orginalen Elixir CR.

Nur was mir jetzt hÃ¶llisch am Nerv geht ist, dass die BlÃ¶de S2200 Kurbel unter last knartzt wie die HÃ¶lle.

Hat jemand eine Alternativkurbel die am Torque passt, unter der PÃ¤rmisse: 

1.) Das ich von Canyon keinen ISCG 05 Adapter herbekomme, d.h. Projekt 1X10 gestorben ist. 

2.) Das ich nicht extra Unmengen an Gewicht draufgeben mÃ¶chte

3.) Was nicht gleich 300â¬ kostet

thx!


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. August 2012)

@ DiscoDuDe

Vielleicht hast du einfach nur Dreck im Innenlager und dadurch knarzt es. Bau die Kurbel doch mal ab und reinige alles. Danach schön fetten und wieder reinbauen.


----------



## Nukem49 (21. August 2012)

Das würd ich auch erstmal probieren. Kommt dich auf jeden Fall billiger als gleich ne neue Kurbel zu ordern.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. August 2012)

Ich fahre die Shimano FC-M665 Kurbel und habe nichts zu meckern. Sie kurbelt.  Sie hat StahleinsÃ¤tze am Pedalgewinde und mit GlÃ¼ck bekommt man sie schon fÃ¼r 80-90â¬.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Vl. hätte ich mir auch Hope holen müssen statt die Forumsbremse XT, weil meine hintere Zickt


Den Ärger wollte ich mir einfach nicht wieder geben. Meine V2 werde ich sicher noch an die nächsten 5-10 Bikes mitnehmen 




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Alternativkurbel die am Torque passt, unter der Pärmisse:
> 
> 1.) Das ich von Canyon keinen ISCG 05 Adapter herbekomme, d.h. Projekt 1X10 gestorben ist.


WATT? Wo ist denn da das Problem? Den kannst dort doch normal ganz einfach bestellen (oder von jemand im Bikemarkt kaufen, da waren vor ner Weile 2 Stück drin). Du brauchst: 1x Hammerschmidt plate - A1012197; 3x Bolts for HS plate - A1012196


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. August 2012)

hab es schon mehrmals ausgebaut und alles gefettet funkt aber nicht  auch mein mechaniker hat es bereits mehrmals probiert 

@ smubob

Ja canyon ist mir einfach am sack gegangen, hang 3 mal 6 minuten in der schleife, dann wollten sie mir noch schrauben aufbrummen fÃ¼r mehr als 2â¬ das stÃ¼ck, und dann der versand nach Ã¶sterreich Ã¼ber 10â¬, und sie waren trotz mehrmaligen anrufens nicht in der lage mir einen auftrag zu schicken damit ich das geld per vorkasse Ã¼berweisen kann!

Ich finde es *ÃBERHAUPT EINE FRECHHEIT*, dass *CANYON NICHT IN DER LAGE IST DIESE BLÃDE ADAPTERPLATTE ZUM NEURAD HINZUZUGEBEN!!!!!!!!!!*

aber es wird wohl der bikemarkt bleiben, trotzdem einfach nur unnÃ¶tige geld und zeitverschwendung das ganze da bei canyon. RÃ¤der sind top, aber teilweise support einfach nur flop! Anscheinend hab ich bei meinem zweiten Canyon wohl eine Montagsniete erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Prinzipiell kÃ¶nntest du die Adapterplatte zur Abholung in Koblenz bestellen und ich nehme sie fÃ¼r dich mit, wenn ich das FRX abhole. Versand nach Ã im Luftpolsterkuvert kostet 3,45â¬ Porto (inkl. Kuvert und "AufwandsentschÃ¤digung" dann 4â¬ ), das wÃ¤re ne Ecke gÃ¼nstiger


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ...Nur was mir jetzt höllisch am Nerv geht ist, dass die Blöde S2200 Kurbel unter last knartzt wie die Hölle.



Meine Erfahrung zum Thema knarzen unter Last:

- Innenlager verdächtigt --> ausgebaut und ausgeschlossen
- Hauptlager verdächtigt --> es ist sogar möglich das Knarzen zu reproduzieren (ohne HR und Kette)

Da ich (und auch der nette Canyon-Mechaniker in Saalbach) es nicht schaffe ohne Beschädigung der Schraube das Hauptlager aufzumachen, habe ich mich erstmals mit dem Knarzen abgefunden und die Problembehebung auf Herbst verschoben...

Bis ich dann nach einem Uphill "Schaltprobleme" hatte (Kette springt vom Ritzel, ließ sich nicht einstellen). Ich bemerkte dann, dass sich die Kassette bewegen ließ und habe diese dann nach der Tour abgenommen:







Lager des Freilaufs völlig zerstört. Nach Reinigung habe ich dann noch entdeckt, dass der Freilaufkörper gebrochen ist und sich bei jeder Sperrklinke feine Haarrisse fanden:











Bin gerade dabei dieses Problem zu lösen 

Jetzt kommts aber: Mit meinem Ersatzlaufrad gibts KEIN KNARZEN mehr bei Belastung! Das haben weder meine erfahrenen Mitfahrer noch Fahrrad-Mechaniker vermutet (der Freilauf wurde vor ein paar Wochen von einem Fachmann gewartet)!

Da ich bemerkt habe, dass du in deinem Album den selben LRS am Bike hast, könntest du mal einen Blick auf den Freilauf werfen...


----------



## Mithras (21. August 2012)

Üübel! .. stell das mal ins Album "Defekte" ...  is ein Mavic LRS oder?


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Üübel! .. stell das mal ins Album "Defekte" ...  is ein Mavic LRS oder?



Ja, ein Mavic Crossmax SX von 2011...


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. August 2012)

Würde mal Kontakt zu Canyon aufnehmen und nachfragen, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt das LR einzusenden.


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Würde mal Kontakt zu Canyon aufnehmen und nachfragen, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt das LR einzusenden.



Hab ich natürlich gemacht, nehmen sich gerade diesen Problem an. Ich würde dieses Problem aber am liebsten schneller lösen, da mein anderer LRS leider problembehaftet ist. Auch wenn ich selbst Hand anlegen müsste . 

Normalerweise poste ich solche Bilder erst nachdem ich das Problem gelöst habe. Nachdem ich aber das Posting gelesen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich vielleicht den einen oder anderen Crossmax-Fahrer vorweg ein paar Probleme ersparen kann mit meinem Hinweis...

Was mich ärgert ist, dass ich nach dem Kauf nicht hingewiesen wurde eine Versicherung bei Mavic abzuschließen, die angeblich nur 1  kostet und durch die bei allen möglichen Schäden im Gewährleistungszeitraum problemlos Ersatz geliefert wird .

Den Hinweis hab ich anscheinend hier im Canyon-Forum auch überlesen.

Mit LR einschicken habe ich bei BOR sehr böse Erfahrungen gemacht. Und nicht nur ich, wie man hier im Forum nachlesen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. August 2012)

@ Smubob

Danke nett von dir! , aber jetzt kommt sowieso wieder die Zeit wo ich statt Bikepark mehr Touren fahren werde, und da brauch ich dann doch wieder zwei Kettenbletter vorne, und ich hoffe ich komme dieses Jahr noch in Koblenz vorbei wenn ich mal was in Deutschland zu tun habe und werde es mir dann bis zur nächsten Season mal holen.

Brauch halt sowieso eine 2-fach Kurbel, weil will halt hin und her switchen. 

Werde diese Woche nochmals im Bikeshop meine komplette Kurbel zerlegen und das Innenlager auch, und mal schauen was passiert.

Aber von den Crossmax kommt es definitiv nicht , diese sind bis jetzt noch top. Und glaub auch so wie ich das sehe bzw höre auch nicht vom Torque Rahmen der hält es auch noch aus


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. August 2012)

Frisches Fett rein und dann läuft der wieder! ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung zum Thema knarzen unter Last:
> 
> Lager des Freilaufs völlig zerstört. Nach Reinigung habe ich dann noch entdeckt, dass der Freilaufkörper gebrochen ist und sich bei jeder Sperrklinke feine Haarrisse fanden


Kauft Mavic-Laufradsätzte, denn das ist Qualität


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kauft Mavic-Laufradsätzte, denn das ist Qualität


 
Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Mavic Laufräder und hatte noch nie Probleme, weder mit den Felgen, noch mit den Naben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Mavic Laufräder und hatte noch nie Probleme, weder mit den Felgen, noch mit den Naben.


Du weißt, was das Wort "Ironie" bedeutet? Du weißt, dass Einzelbeispiele nicht repräsentativ sind? (gilt für beide Seiten der Medallie)

Wie sich immer gleich jemand angepisst fühlen muss, weil er denkt, ich will sagen, dass er scheiss Material fährt  (und selbst wenn ich das sagen würde, könnte es dir doch egal sein, wenn du die Sachen gut findest).


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kauft Mavic-Laufradsätzte, denn das ist Qualität



ich finde das marken-bashing hier unangebracht. der LRS war teil des torque alpinist - und ich bin prinzipiell mal zufrieden, v.a. was das unkomplizierte tubeless-system von mavic (UST) angeht. warten wir mal ab, wie diese problematik endet.

bei anderen komplett-bikes werden irgendwelche sonder-editionen an bikes gebaut, bei denen man erst spät entdeckt was wirklich verbaut ist und die entweder vom einsatzbereich nicht passen (zB bei cube erlebt) oder vom gewicht ein witz sind. bei canyon weiß man wenigstens was man bekommt. extra gekauft hätte ich ihn mir aber auch nicht (zumindest nicht um den UVP).

ich habe auch einen anderen LRS gekauft, der von bikern und diesem forum gehyped wurde. das hat dann nur nach wenigen wochen mit einer katastrophe geendet...

nyx für ungut, aber gerade von dir hätte ich aufgrund deiner erfahrung und know-how etwas konstruktiveres erwartet...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ich finde das marken-bashing hier unangebracht. der LRS war teil des torque alpinist - und ich bin prinzipiell mal zufrieden, v.a. was das unkomplizierte tubeless-system von mavic (UST) angeht.


Mensch, nehmt mal den Stock aus dem Hintern! War doch nur Spaß. 
Generell hat Mavic allerdings ein ähnliches Image wie z. B. Fox: die Teile hinken ihrem Ruf hinterher - ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. (darauf wollte ich anspielen) Aber ich mag halt auch keine System-LRS und finde auch das Felgen-Programm von Mavic leider schon seit vielen Jahren völlig veraltet.
UST ist in der Tat einfach klasse. Es ist auch genau genommen das einzige "echte" Tubeless-System und wäre auch das einzige, das ich fahren würde.


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... War doch nur Spaß.
> Generell hat Mavic allerdings ein ähnliches Image wie z. B. Fox: die Teile hinken ihrem Ruf hinterher - ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. (darauf wollte ich anspielen)...



alles klar, war wohl der falsche smiley der zu diesem mißverständnis geführt hat

hätte ich mir den rahmen aufgebaut, dann würde ich wohl auch sicher nicht fox & mavic fahren...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (21. August 2012)

Um nochmal auf den Mavic Crossmax SX - Freilauf bzw. das Lager zurückzukommen, das ist mir leider auch schon kollabiert. War allerdings ein LR von 2009 von meinem alten ES.
Hat sich auch durch unerklärliche Verschalter bemerkbar gemacht, bis ich gesehen habe, daß die Kassette eiert. Und selbige hat dann auch noch den X-12-Adapter "gefressen" und den Rahmen angeschliffen.
"Gelöst" habe ich die Sache durch den Kauf eines neuen 2012er Crossmax SX-HR (leider nun weiß), da der einzelne Freilauf einschließlich MJ2011 knapp 70 Euro kostet und somit kaum mehr lohnt.


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2012)

danke für deinen beitrag 



Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> ..."Gelöst" habe ich die Sache durch den Kauf eines neuen 2012er Crossmax SX-HR (leider nun weiß), da der einzelne Freilauf einschließlich MJ2011 knapp 70 Euro kostet und somit kaum mehr lohnt.



verstehe nicht ganz, warum du dir gleich eine komplettes HR gekauft hast, das im online-handel 340-350 kostet. also doch empfindlich mehr als freilaufkörper inkl. achse und adapter 

außer natürlich, es war im großen und ganze viel mehr als nur der freilauf hinüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (21. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Bis ich dann nach einem Uphill "Schaltprobleme" hatte (Kette springt vom Ritzel, ließ sich nicht einstellen). Ich bemerkte dann, dass sich die Kassette bewegen ließ und habe diese dann nach der Tour abgenommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey willkommen im Club! Das is mir vor 3 Wochen auch mit meiner SunRingle Jumping Flea Nabe passiert (allerdings seit 3 Jahren nie gepflegt worden  )... ebenfalls das Lager im Freilauf. Allerdings is meiner nich gebrochen oO das is schon heftig. Auch schön Schaltprobleme bis hin, dass sich die Kurbel garnichmehr drehen lies.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (21. August 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> danke fÃ¼r deinen beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erscheint nicht logisch, aber die ErklÃ¤rung ist viel einfacher.

Das Ganze ist einen Tag vor meinem Radlurlaub passiert; und in einer Panikattacke habe ich den lokalen Bikeshop gestÃ¼rmt und war gottfroh, daÃ er noch ein X-12-kompatibles HR (es war eben jenes Crossmax SX) aus einem VR+HR-Set fÃ¼r mich am Chef vorbei auf der Ladentheke prÃ¤sentierte.

Ob ich das 2009er HR mit neuem Freilauf (70 Euro) + neuen X-12-Adaptern (20 Euro) + Versand dann noch gebraucht zu einem halbwegs akzeptablen Preis verkaufen kann, meinte ich mit "lohnt dann nicht mehr". Etwas verdrÃ¼ckt ausgekehrt.


----------



## Barney_1 (22. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,
ich hatte soeben auch mal meinen Freilauf auseinander ( Crossmax SX 2010 ). 
Alles gereinigt und begutachtet:






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Risse sind bei mir auch zu sehen und zwar an allen 4 Sperrklinken. Außerdem waren auch die Lager vergammelt.Muss wohl jetzt ein neuer her. Hab mal gerade ein bischen gesucht, kostet knappe 60  plus Versand 
Bin jetzt nicht gerade der Vielfahrer, nur so 1 manchmal auch 2 mal die Woche eine Runde von knapp 35 Km. da hätte ich gedacht das der wohl etwas länger wie knappe 2,5 Jahre hält.
Barney_1


----------



## der_Wolf (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

 mein Bike ist wieder da kein knacken/knarzen mehr das Hauptlager hat das  knacken/knarzen ausgelöst  wurde erneuert : )...



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

Jungs, kauft euch Hope Naben, die halten  Da hat sicher auch schon jemand den Freilauf klein gekriegt, aber ein anscheinendes Serienproblem wie bei den Crossmax gibts da nicht.


----------



## McFussel (23. August 2012)

Puh.....richtige Entscheidung für die Laufräder getroffen.....Lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und haltbar!


----------



## Mithras (23. August 2012)

Hab nen Crossline. .die haben wahrscheinlich die gleichen Freilaufe/äufe ?  .. vjaa wenn ich mal wieder Kohle übrig habe und sonst mit allem am Bike zufrieden bin, wirds ein LRS mit Hope II Pro Naben und ZTR Flow Felgen!


----------



## Jogi (23. August 2012)

ich glaub, ich muss auch mal meine SX zerlegen. Die haben mittlerweile ja auch schon ein paar Tiefenmeter hinter sich


----------



## monkey10 (23. August 2012)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Risse sind bei mir auch zu sehen und zwar an allen 4 Sperrklinken...



mein beileid, aber danke für die info & fotos 

somit bin ich zumindest mal kein einzelfall und kann leichter auf gewährleistung argumentieren. 



> Muss wohl jetzt ein neuer her. Hab mal gerade ein bischen gesucht, kostet knappe 60  plus Versand. Bin jetzt nicht gerade der Vielfahrer, nur so 1 manchmal auch 2 mal die Woche eine Runde von knapp 35 Km. da hätte ich gedacht das der wohl etwas länger wie knappe 2,5 Jahre hält.



hmm... das erklärt vermutlich warum der schaden bei mir viel früher (nach ca 15 monaten) aufgetreten ist. bin letzte saison weit mehr als 100.000hm bergauf getreten und heuer waren es auch schon knapp 70 touren mit 800-1700hm.

versuche es positiv zu sehen: es ist nicht der freilauf während einer tollen tour oder gar bike-urlaub eingegangen. du kannst wahrscheinlich damit noch fahren bis du ersatz bekommst. und noch gibt es wenigstens ersatz. anscheinend wurde 2012 etwas geändert, wer weiß wie lange noch ersatz-freiläufe für die älteren modelle verfügbar sind...

leider gilt nach 2 jahren nicht mehr die gewährleistung und mavic gilt (angeblich) nicht als sonderlich kulant.



der_Wolf schrieb:


> mein Bike ist wieder da kein knacken/knarzen mehr das Hauptlager hat das  knacken/knarzen ausgelöst  wurde erneuert : )...



super 

wie lange hat´s gedauert: vom zeitpunkt der paketaufgabe bis zum erhalt des bikes? hast das bike komplett versendet oder nur den rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (25. August 2012)

Servus zusammen,
ich hab meine hintere Dämpferschraube rund gedreht. Bei Canyon erreich ich erst am Montag wieder jemanden. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung ob man bei Canyon dafür auf Garantie oder Kulanz eine neue Schraube bekommt.
Hab gehört die dreht sich öfters mal rund oder gibt es eine gute Alternative im Baumarkt? Edelstahlschraube? Welche Maße hat die? Ist das Normmaß?
Danke schon mal...


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2012)

Du meinst aber bestimmt die obere Schraube?


----------



## Totoxl (25. August 2012)

Ich brauche auch noch die obere Dämpferschraube 
Muss die Tage nicht einer zu Canyon? Wäre nett wenn sie einer kauft und verschickt, kosten werden selbstverständlich übernommen. Canyons Versandkosten sind in dem Fall extrem.

Nächstes Thema. Ich habe die Gelenklager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Rockerlink getauscht, dennoch ist da ganz leichtes Spiel. Ist das evtl. normal?
Es waren günstige Lager aus der Bucht, wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2012)

Da ich ja, spätestens im Winter, meinen Dämpfer etwas tunen möchte, bräuchte ich auch eine Schraube. Ohne eine hier liegen zu haben, fasse ich die alte nicht an! Falls also wirklich mal eine Sammelbestellung zustande kommen würde, wäre ich dabei.

@Totoxl
Da sollte eigentlich kein Spiel sein! Ich hatte sie auch schon gewechselt, weil anfangs ganz leichtes Spiel aufkam, dieses jedoch innerhalb kurzer Zeit immer größer wurde. Bei den neuen Lagern ist jetzt wieder alles ohne Spiel. Waren übrigens die originalen von Canyon.


----------



## RockFox (25. August 2012)

> Du meinst aber bestimmt die obere Schraube?


Nein, ich meine die Untere! 
Die Obere ist schon die Neue, die ja eigentlich nicht mehr so schnell kaputt gehn soll und die bei mir auch einfach raus zu schrauben ist.


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die Untere!
> Die Obere ist schon die Neue, die ja eigentlich nicht mehr so schnell kaputt gehn soll und die bei mir auch einfach raus zu schrauben ist.



Das ist doch aber schon eine ordentliche Schraube und keine aus Alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (25. August 2012)

nein, dass ist auch eine Aluschraube!


----------



## Fleur1989 (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir mein Torque Alpinist heute zusammengebaut und jetzt ein paar undefinierbare Teile noch rumliegen.

Das paar Ringe soll ja als Scheibe zw. Pedal und Kurbel dienen aber weiß jemand was die anderen Dinge für einen Sinn haben. Kann auch mal ein Bild von diesen Dingen online stellen.

2. Die Löcher am Oberrohr: Wie kann ich diese nutzen? Wo gibt es passende Stecker für ne Sattelstütze? (denke mal das ist der Sinn dahinter)

Danke 
hier kann mir sicher geholfen werden


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. August 2012)

mach mal ein bild.
die oberen löcher sind für eine variostütze


----------



## Fleur1989 (26. August 2012)

Hier das Bild.

Wozu diese Schrauben und Ringe?
Rechten 2 -> Steckachse?
Linken -> ???


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. August 2012)

die silbernen hülsen müssten für den laufradsatz sein. 
da kann man das hinterrad auf schnellspanner umbauen.

die großen ringe sind soweit ich weiß adapterstücke für die kurbelgegend.

das große ist der adapter für iscg alt.

die zwei rechten hab ich keine ahnung. muss ich mir mal bei mir anschauen.


----------



## Fleur1989 (27. August 2012)

Danke hat mir schon einmal weitergeholfen fürs erste.


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2012)

Beim putzen bemerkte ich das der rechte Zug der unter der Schwinge durchgeht dort am Rahmen reibt und sich sogar schon durch die Lackschickt bis zum Alu durchgearbeitet hat.
Canyon hat keinen Rahmenschutz an der Schaltzugaussenhülle verbaut....
Hat das noch jemand & ist das so hinzunehmen?


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)

die rechts könnten spacer für vorbau sein


----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2012)

Irgendwie passt das nicht mehr so richtig. Normalerweise sollten doch die Schalträdchen in einer Flucht mit dem Ritzel stehen... .
Habe schon das Schaltauge gewechselt und der Käfig ist auch nicht krumm. Denke die Achse wo der Käfig sich dreht wird es sein.
Meine Frage ist nun, wieviel Kraft verträgt das Schaltwerk beim biegen oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? 
Ja, klar... neu


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2012)

Erst mal eine blöde Frage, schaltet es noch vernünftig? Wenn die obere Rolle, die am Ritzel, die Kette ordentlich führt, würde ich es lassen daran herum zu biegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (28. August 2012)

jo, war bei mir auch so (Torque 2012 / X9 Schaltwerk).

Hab den Cage dann einfach zerlegt, einen Messschieber (gerades Eisen /  Lineal etc) angehalten, und siehe da, der feste Teil war leicht krum.  Hab dann alles wieder gerichtet und zusammengebaut. Lief eigentlich  vorher, läuft jetzt glaub ich geschmeidiger 

Kein Plan warum oder wovon das bei mir krum geworden sein soll. Hab zwar  ein paar Kratzer da wo die Zughülle eingesteckt wird, kann mir aber  nicht erklären, wie das den Cage verbogen hat.


----------



## morch84 (28. August 2012)

Komisch mein X9 Schaltwerk sieht genauso aus ohne Einfluss von außen... Liegt vielleicht an der Hammerschmidt und dem Kettenschräglauf oder wir haben zu viel Kraft in den Beinen.


----------



## jaamaa (28. August 2012)

Mit der HS erreicht man schon extreme Kettenlinien, aber ich denke schon, dass ich mal am Stein hängen geblieben bin. Schaltet aber noch einwandfrei. Ich werde es dann auch mal zerlegen und schauen, ob ich es so richten kann. Für's Biegen und Knack ist es mir doch zu teuer.

Und wenn ich mir mein Foto so anschaue, könnte ich das Bike auch mal wieder putzen


----------



## scopi (29. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute, wo wir grade bei schaltung sind: ich habe eine relativ einfache Frage zum Umwerfer am Torque, welches ich grade baue.
Der Umwerfer Etype wird ja mit 2 Schrauben festgemacht eine kurze mit einem eingelassenen Gewindestück und eine längere Schraube, wo ein plastikring dabei war. Nun ist da aber kein Gewinde, wie macht man denn die schraube fest? einfach eine mutter auf die andere Seite oder gibt es da eine elegantere Lösung??


----------



## morch84 (29. August 2012)

Den Umwerferadapter von Canyon hast du aber oder?


----------



## scopi (29. August 2012)

also diese Adapterplatte, ja. er ist ja auch schon dran mit einer schraube nur die längere nicht, weil kein gegenstück zur Schraube vorhanden ist. ich frag mich halt grade ob das vergessen wurde, oder ob das irgendein Sinn hat.


----------



## der_Wolf (29. August 2012)

Hallo,

 @ monkey sorry für die späte Antwort habe es am 10.8.12 weggeschickt und am 23.8.12 wieder bekommen (das ganze Bike)...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Deleted 214724 (30. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab gestern beim ausrichten des Bremssattels ne fiese Entdeckung gemacht.








Das ist die Verbindung Sitztstrebe/Bremssattelaufnahme

In meinen Augen sieht es nicht nach nem Lackschaden aus oder?


----------



## whurr (30. August 2012)

Moins,

aus Torque wird Torque EX ... ein ersten Blick auf die 2013er Modelle

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/mountainbikes.html

Bin ja mal gespannt, was sie an der Geometrie verändert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

@ TH1984

Sieht verdächtig nach nem Riss aus. Um es mit Sicherheit zu sagen, müsstest du jedoch die Lackschicht entfernen.


----------



## Deleted 214724 (30. August 2012)

Da sich der "riss" genau an der Schweissnaht entlang ausbreitet, geh ich nicht vom Lack aus.
Aber bevor ich da selber was verschlimmbessere, indem ich den Lack entferne, warte ich lieber mal die Antwort von Canyon ab.

Mist, hab wohl zuviel gebremst


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Moins,
> 
> aus Torque wird Torque EX ... ein ersten Blick auf die 2013er Modelle
> 
> ...



sieht nach nem deutlich steileren sitzwinkel aus find ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

scopi schrieb:


> also diese Adapterplatte, ja. er ist ja auch schon dran mit einer schraube nur die längere nicht, weil kein gegenstück zur Schraube vorhanden ist. ich frag mich halt grade ob das vergessen wurde, oder ob das irgendein Sinn hat.


Das ist richtig so, dafür benötigst du eine passende Mutter -> Canyon Art.-Nr. A1017954 ...oder einfach irgendeine M5 Mutter


----------



## prof.66 (31. August 2012)

Sagt mal sind die unterschiede zwischen einem 2008 FR und einem aktuellen Modell
groß ?  Mir gehts eigentlich nur um den Rahmen ?

Ich könnte einen Rahmen bekommen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt. 
Hab aktuell ein Stinky Six, allerdings gefällt dir das Canyon rein optisch viel besser ...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. September 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Sagt mal sind die unterschiede zwischen einem 2008 FR und einem aktuellen Modell
> groß ?  Mir gehts eigentlich nur um den Rahmen ?
> ...



Ich finde schon. 2010 wurde der Rahmen komplett neu überarbeitet. Seit dem hat sich aber nur wenig verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Heim (1. September 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> Moins,
> 
> aus Torque wird Torque EX ... ein ersten Blick auf die 2013er Modelle
> 
> ...




Hat jemand mal am Canyon-Stand auf der Eurobike nach der neuen Geometrie gefragt?
Würde mich sehr interessieren.
Ich erhoffe mir ein steileres Sitzrohr zum ordentlich hochtreten.


----------



## mad1993max (1. September 2012)

Auf der eurobiker war garkein normales torque nur frx  :-(

Tapatalk mit Swype


----------



## LB Stefan (1. September 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Auf der eurobiker war garkein normales torque nur frx  :-(
> 
> Tapatalk mit Swype



Was ich auch sehr schwach find!!


----------



## rmfausi (2. September 2012)

Als ich heute am Canyon Stand war, war ein Torque Trailflow in schwarz mit roten Elox. Teilen da. Eine Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze und Raceface Lenker u Vorbau habe ich mir davon noch gemerkt. Der Canyonmitarbeiter der neben dem Rad stand hat zu mir gemeint am Torque wurde garnix verändert nur der Lenkwinkel am FRX wird/ist noch ein Grad flacher als 2012. Ach ja, das Trailflow stand direkt neben dem FRX. Seine Aussage war auch dass das Trailmotion in Raw und grün sein wird. Alle normalen Torques soll es auch noch nur in einer Farbe (der abgebildeten im Flyer und PDF) geben. In zwei Wochen sollen die neuen Bikes online gehen.

Das kann ich von der Eurobike berichten.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Biofipps (3. September 2012)

Jupp, das war das rote Trailflow neben dem FRX auf dem Podest. Was ich interessant fand war die Tatsache, dass eine Preisklasse unter dem Trailflow (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) und das Trailflow einen Cane Creek Dämpfer bekommen werden. Ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter als der Fox 5.0 Air?! 

 Nach wie vor ist die Float mit RC2 und 170mm im Trailflow, der Rahmen ist bis auf die neuen Decals der gleiche wie 2012  

Und sehr geil wenn die RockShox Stealth standardmäßig reinkommt, da wären 200 Aufpreis auch absolut fair


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> prof.66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sagt mal sind die unterschiede zwischen einem 2008 FR und einem aktuellen Modell
> ...


Ich finde nicht  Das Wichtigste ist der 0,7° flachere Lenkwinkel (den hätte ich mir echt ab und an gewünscht), die paar mm mehr Federweg und paar Gramm weniger Gewicht sind vernachlässigbar. Angeblich wurde der "Anti-Squat" 2010 verbessert - mein 2009er wippt auch mit Stahlfederdämpfer keinen mm...




rmfausi schrieb:


> ... nur der Lenkwinkel am FRX wird/ist noch ein Grad flacher als 2012.


Wohoo... da bin ich ja gerade froh, dass ich noch beim 2012er zugeschlagen habe, den DAS wäre mir das definitiv ZU flach mit 64° im Touren-Modus...




Biofipps schrieb:


> Was ich interessant fand war die Tatsache, dass eine Preisklasse unter dem Trailflow (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) und das Trailflow einen Cane Creek Dämpfer bekommen werden. Ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter als der Fox 5.0 Air?!


Alles ist besser als der DHX Air 
Ich finds auch lustig... das "billigste" Modell hat das beste Fahrwerk


----------



## DiscoDuDe (3. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alles ist besser als der DHX Air
> Ich finds auch lustig... das "billigste" Modell hat das beste Fahrwerk



amen! vl. findet sich dann nächste season wer am trail der so ein fahrwerk besitzt und dann kann man das ja mal ausprobieren bevor man vom DHX Air wechselt


----------



## prof.66 (3. September 2012)

> Ich finde nicht  Das Wichtigste ist der 0,7° flachere Lenkwinkel (den hätte ich mir echt ab und an gewünscht), die paar mm mehr Federweg und paar Gramm weniger Gewicht sind vernachlässigbar. Angeblich wurde der "Anti-Squat" 2010 verbessert - mein 2009er wippt auch mit Stahlfederdämpfer keinen mm...



Ok Danke, ich hab einen 2008 Rahmen recht günstig bekommen und will ihn übern
Winter wieder fit machen. Deswegen war die frage ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt 
so ein "altes" Teil nochma aufzubauen


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Deswegen war die frage ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt so ein "altes" Teil nochma aufzubauen


 der Rahmen ist noch mehr "up-to-date" als so manches, was Andere als "brand new" anpreisen  Ich fahre den Rahmen ja bisher auch noch und mein Wechsel aufs FRX kommt sicher nicht, weil ich das Rad nicht mehr gut finde.


----------



## mad1993max (3. September 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Alle normalen Torques soll es auch noch nur in einer Farbe (der abgebildeten im Flyer und PDF) geben. In zwei Wochen sollen die neuen Bikes online gehen.



Wo hast du das pdf her?


Tapatalk mit Swype


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (3. September 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/canyon_eurobike_2012_de.pdf


----------



## mad1993max (5. September 2012)

Thx

Tapatalk mit Swype


----------



## MichaelG289 (5. September 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Auf der eurobiker war garkein normales torque nur frx  :-(
> 
> Tapatalk mit Swype




samstags war das prachtstück da


----------



## mad1993max (5. September 2012)

irgendwie find ich die neuen modelle von der ausstattung her ******* kombiniert 

mein traumkombi rahen vom trailflow mit dämpfer dann sram xx1 und reverb stelth gabel kashima oder nicht is ma wurscht aber ne 180er und sont alles vom vertride bis auf bremsen da formula oval (das find ich am blödesten, dass sie keine formula bremsen mehr verwenden, wiso obwohl formula jetzt sogar das scheiben schleifen gelöst hat?)

 mal schaun ob mir canyon das so macht und außerdem sollte es ja dan billiger als das vertride sein, weil nicht xtr sondern xx1 is billiger und nicht kashima dhx air sonder cane creek db air, das einzige was bisl teurer is is die formula oval 

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Power-Valve (5. September 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> mal schaun ob mir canyon das so macht...



Ja nee, is klar...

Kurz: Vergiss es... Das wirst du selber machen muessen. Welches Torque du als Basis nimmst, bleibt dir ueberlassen...


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. September 2012)

canyon macht keine extrawürste


----------



## baef (5. September 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe nun gestern mein Torque Trailflow aus der Sparbuchaktion abgeholt.
Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass das  bei Canyon alles sehr zuverlässig und professionel gelaufen ist.
Ich hatte parallel das yt Wicked 170 mit der gleichen Verfügbarkeitswoche (Kw35) wie das Torque bestellt und habe da 2 mal falsche Informationen zum Liefertermin bekommen. Nun hab ich es heute storniert....
Bei Canyon ging alles reibungslos, vom Bestellen über die Bestellbestätigung, der Lieferavisierung, dem Vereinbaren eines Abholtermins bis hin zur eigentlichen Abholung gestern.....einfach TOP:thumbup:

Bischen entäuscht war ich beim Trailflow nur über die falsche Gewichtsangabe. Welches Gas die da vor dem Wiegen in die Reifen füllen würde mich mal interessieren, dann mach ich's auch rein um satte 500g zu sparen....
Mit meinen NC17 Suptin pro x-line Pedale ( die wegen der Farbe in schwarz mit Gold saugeil passen) die 360g auf die Waage bringen liege ich bei 16Kg

Ansonsten bin ich erst mal happy

Nachrüsten werde ich mir nur mal die Reverb oder Stealth....
Vieleicht mal ein Satz leichtere Laufräder für die gemäßigte Tour mit der Familie....die Sun Ringle schlagen ja auch mit 2200g ordentlich ins Kontor.

Klar, die Hammerschmidt ist auch schwerer, aber in die hab ich mich halt verliebt.




Gesendet von meinem GT-P7511 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad1993max (5. September 2012)

jo da habt ihr wohl recht


----------



## jaamaa (5. September 2012)

baef schrieb:


> Bischen entäuscht war ich beim Trailflow nur über die falsche Gewichtsangabe. Welches Gas die da vor dem Wiegen in die Reifen füllen würde mich mal interessieren, dann mach ich's auch rein um satte 500g zu sparen....
> Mit meinen NC17 Suptin pro x-line Pedale ( die wegen der Farbe in schwarz mit Gold saugeil passen) die 360g auf die Waage bringen liege ich bei 16Kg


Ich hatte damals auch mehr bekommen als angegeben. Könnte daran liegen, dass nicht das Bike ansich gewogen wird, sondern die Gewichte der Teile addiert werden. Und wenn da jeder Zulieferer etwas nach unten korrigiert, sieht es unter dem Strich halt nett aus .
Ist aber nicht so wichtig, macht auch so richtig Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu?


Zu deinem wirren Geschreibsel, bei dem man beim Versuch es zu lesen Augenkrebs kriegt? Grauenhaft!




mad1993max schrieb:


> Doch sicher machen sie das haha du kennst dich ja ur nicht aus


 Viel Glück! Berichte dann, ob du Erfolg hattest


----------



## LB Stefan (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zu deinem wirren Geschreibsel, bei dem man beim Versuch es zu lesen Augenkrebs kriegt? Grauenhaft!
> 
> 
> Viel Glück! Berichte dann, ob du Erfolg hattest



Genau des hab ich mir auch gedacht!
Es ließt sich, wie wenn man einfach ein paar Gedanken hinkotzt! 
Sorry aber formuliere vernünftige Sätze, man muss es ja 3 mal lesen und versteht noch immer erst die Hälfte. 


Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## McFussel (6. September 2012)

Das ist das neue Deutsch - ihr seid bloß alle zu alt um das zu verstehen! Alte Säcke...so, ich leg mich mal zum verwesen hin....


----------



## psx0407 (6. September 2012)

jetzthabteuchdochnichtsoihrwolltcanyonfahrerseinundkapituliertsobaldeintextfehlendesatzzeichenleerzeichenoderabsätzehat?mannmannmanndaskanndochnichtsoschwerseinsowaszulesen!!!
psx0407

editdasleerzeichendasihrnachdemundsehtistbeimtippennichtdrinnurbeimanzeigenkomischichkriegsnichtwegaberdasmachtmirdenganzentextkaputt...


----------



## Tesla71 (6. September 2012)

Fleur1989 schrieb:


> Hier das Bild.
> 
> Wozu diese Schrauben und Ringe?
> Rechten 2 -> Steckachse?
> Linken -> ???





Bombenkrator schrieb:


> die zwei rechten hab ich keine ahnung. muss ich mir mal bei mir anschauen.



@Fleur: gut geraten, die beiden rechten sind für die Steckachse. 
@Bombenkrator: yeah, schau mal lieber nach und pack die Teile dran, wenn sie noch in der Tüte liegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Das ist das neue Deutsch - ihr seid bloß alle zu alt um das zu verstehen! Alte Säcke...so, ich leg mich mal zum verwesen hin....


Ja, scheint so...  Wenn er das Rad genau SO bestellt (wenn er jemanden findet, der das überhaupt liest), bin ich mal gespannt, was er bekommt. Könnte dann vom Mofa über einen Klappstuhl mit Sonnenschirm oder einem Nasenhaartrimmer so ziemlich alles werden 

Ich geh mal unter die Dusche, den Verwesungsgeruch abwaschen...




psx0407 schrieb:


> jetzthabteuchdochnichtsoihrwolltcanyonfahrerseinundkapituliertsobaldeintextfehlendesatzzeichenleerzeichenoderabsätzehat?mannmannmanndaskanndochnichtsoschwerseinsowaszulesen!!!


Ganz ehrlich: ohne Leer- und Satzzeichen aber wenigstens mit inhaltlicher Struktur (deutsche Grammatik ist lediglich Freeware, NICHT Open Source...!) würde man es besser lesen können...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fossi98 (6. September 2012)

Hallo,
(vorab habe nicht alles gelesen)
kennt sich jemand mit den 2011ern Rahmen aus ?
ich müsste den Vorderbau von dem unteren Hinterbau trennen. Ich weiß aber nicht genau wie ich vorgehen soll, ich vermute ich muss "das Teil" herausschlagen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen. Währe um jeden Tipp dankbar !
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## LB Stefan (6. September 2012)

Ui ui ui wo willst was rausschlagen? 
Willst du die hintere Schwinge vom Hauptrahmen lösen oder was?? 
Unter Vorderbau (wie du schriebst) versteht man im allgemeinem dieses Teil wo der Lenker angeschraubt ist...
Aber da du ja vom Rahmen schreibst ?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (6. September 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> canyon macht keine extrawÃ¼rste



ja ÃBERHAUPT KEINE, es ist schon klar weil sie ja versender sind etc, aber das du nicht mal bei einem neurad die verdammte kurbellÃ¤nge wÃ¤hlen kannst.... obwohl sie beim M modell die lÃ¤ngere verbauen und die diese auch gerne an deinem s modell hÃ¤ttest ist eig. schon eine frechheit...

aber egal,  mann muss nun mal kompromisse bei diesen preisen eingehen 

aber du kannst ja dann ordentlich teile austauschen, hab dies auch gemacht und hab bei meinem bike vl. jetzt gerade mal 200â¬ draufgezahlt, und hab es jetzt aber so wie ich es haben will


----------



## fossi98 (6. September 2012)

ich will den Hinter vom Vorderbau lösen. der "obere Hinterbau" und die Wippe waren normal verschraubt der "Untere Hinterbau" ist mit dem Vorderbau aber anderst "zusammengemacht"
ich weiß aber nicht wie ich diese von einander trenne


----------



## _mike_ (6. September 2012)

fossi98 schrieb:


> ich will den Hinter vom Vorderbau lösen. der "obere Hinterbau" und die Wippe waren normal verschraubt der "Untere Hinterbau" ist mit dem Vorderbau aber anderst "zusammengemacht"
> ich weiß aber nicht wie ich diese von einander trenne



Die Kurbel muss ab, damit du an die Schraube kommst mit der die Welle geklemmt ist. Mit ganz normalen Inbusschlüßel aufmachen, dann Welle rausziehen bzw. von der Antriebsseite aus mit !leichten! Schlägen ausklopfen.


----------



## jaamaa (6. September 2012)

fossi98 schrieb:


> ich will den Hinter vom Vorderbau *(Hauptrahmen)* lösen. der "obere Hinterbau" *(Sitzstrebe/Druckstrebe) *und die Wippe waren normal verschraubt der "Untere Hinterbau" *(Kettenstrebe)* ist mit dem Vorderbau *(Hauptrahmen)* aber anderst "zusammengemacht"
> ich weiß aber nicht wie ich diese von einander trenne


----------



## _mike_ (6. September 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


>


:d:d:d


----------



## fossi98 (6. September 2012)

okey parts sind komplett ab ich werdees versuchen mit dem ruasschlagen danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## _mike_ (6. September 2012)

fossi98 schrieb:


> okey parts sind komplett ab ich werdees versuchen mit dem ruasschlagen danke für die Hilfe !



Hier ist ein Bild von dem Teil: http://foto.mtb-forum.it/showphoto.php/photo/46974


----------



## prof.66 (6. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Feder ich nehmen sollte bei einem DHX 5.0 bei
ca. 95kg mit Ausrüstung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (6. September 2012)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## lupaxy (6. September 2012)

locker Ne 650er


----------



## prof.66 (6. September 2012)

@xplosion danke fürn Link aber da blick ich nicht wirklich durch, was hat die zweite nummer
auf der Feder zu bedeuten ?


----------



## Jogi (6. September 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> @xplosion danke fürn Link aber da blick ich nicht wirklich durch, was hat die zweite nummer
> auf der Feder zu bedeuten ?



Das ist der Dämpferhub in Zoll. Z. Bsp. 350 x 2.8 -> 2.8" = 71 mm Hub


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2012)

Mal was anderes...

Mein Torque im Transalpmodus: 





Nicht am Bild zu sehen: das GPS-Gerät, das stets am Lenker war.
Die Flasche hält (weitgehend), und erleichtert den Rucksack um 0,75kg.


----------



## simdiem (9. September 2012)

Hey Flo, 

was wiegt denn dein Torque? 14,8kg ohne Flasche und GPS?

Gruß Simon


----------



## xyzHero (9. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

sind beim 2012er Vertride eigentlich die Crankboots für die SixC-Kurbel mit dabei?
Bei der Formula Oval kann ich auch nichts vom FCS (Feeling Control System) erkennen. Werden die Bremsen mit oder ohne dieses Feature geliefert?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

Funktioniert das Elixir Bleed Kit auch für Code R ?


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. September 2012)

ja sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> was wiegt denn dein Torque? 14,8kg ohne Flasche und GPS?


Knapp über 15kg mit den Reifen, Avid Code R und der Totem Coil.



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Elixir Bleed Kit auch für Code R ?


Gibt's denn überhaupt ein bremsenspezifisches Kit von Avid? Das das ich daheim hab, ist glaub ich ein allgemeines. 
(u. fkt. sowohl bei der Elixir als auch bei der Code)


----------



## mad1993max (9. September 2012)

*ist schon jemand von euch ein rose beef cake gefahren und könnte für mich beide eventuell kurz vergleichen?*


----------



## ProjektT (10. September 2012)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> sind beim 2012er Vertride eigentlich die Crankboots für die SixC-Kurbel mit dabei?
> Bei der Formula Oval kann ich auch nichts vom FCS (Feeling Control System) erkennen. Werden die Bremsen mit oder ohne dieses Feature geliefert?
> ...


 

Hi wie eben geschrieben - hier nochmal für alle:

Wenn mit den CrankBoots die Gummiüberzieher an der Kurbelspitze gemeint sind, so waren 2 Varianten dabei (grau / schwarz).

Die Formula hatte weder FCS Druckpunktverstellung noch SpeedLock - vermutlich eine OEM Variante.

Grüße


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. September 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Hi wie eben geschrieben - hier nochmal für alle:
> 
> Wenn mit den CrankBoots die Gummiüberzieher an der Kurbelspitze gemeint sind, so waren 2 Varianten dabei (grau / schwarz).
> 
> ...



kann ich bestätigen!

Wenn wirs grad vom Rad haben.
Guckt ma ob Ihr in der Talas Seite der Gabel Öl habt, meine war Staub trocken.
Ist ja nen bekanntes Leiden. Quietschen tuts dann auch kräftig.


----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2012)

Wenn ich aus einem Tourque frx 9.0 die Fox 40 gegen eine Totem tauschen will brauche ich dann einen Tapered schaft bei der Totem damit ich den Steuersatz nicht wechseln muss?
oder ist die 40er eine 1 1/8" Gabel?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## 4Stroke (10. September 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus einem Tourque frx 9.0 die Fox 40 gegen eine Totem tauschen will brauche ich dann einen Tapered schaft bei der Totem damit ich den Steuersatz nicht wechseln muss?
> oder ist die 40er eine 1 1/8" Gabel?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!



Die FOX 40 hat 1 1/8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2012)

Ganz sicher?


----------



## 4Stroke (10. September 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ganz sicher?



Bau sie aus und sieh nach


----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2012)

Gehört meinem kumpel und der bekommt das bike erst in einer woche und bis dahin will er schon die totem einbauen 

aber ich vertrau dir, danke


----------



## simdiem (10. September 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ganz sicher?



Mein Gott, zu doof die Hersteller HP zu lesen oder was? 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=model&v1=40&ref=fhbadge


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. September 2012)

@mtblukas:

Warum tauscht man denn die Fox 40 gegen eine Totem?


----------



## mikimtb (11. September 2012)

Ich würde sagen die Totem ist einfach was Anderes weil Singlecrown Gabel.
Mehr Lenkwinkel, mehr Platz, etwas agiler fürs Freeriden.
Und... sie ist einfach gut  und günstig.
40er kann man gut verkaufen.


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2012)

ist ja für mein Kumpel, seine entscheidung.

Und dumm anmachen lassen brauch ich mich hier auch nicht ich mein für was ist ein forum da?


----------



## Blue729 (11. September 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> ist ja für mein Kumpel, seine entscheidung.
> 
> Und dumm anmachen lassen brauch ich mich hier auch nicht ich mein für was ist ein forum da?



chill mal du wussy

er hat recht!


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2012)

Normale Frage > Schnelle Antwort > Nettes Danke... 
... mit einer akzeptablen Rechtschreibung und in deutscher Sprache...​... was will man mehr!​


----------



## Phil.21 (13. September 2012)

Hier eine kleine frage , wie das mit dem rücksenden ist , wenn die rahmen größe nicht passt. 
oder man sich auf dem bike nicht wohlfühlen sollte , bekommt man dann sein geld zurück erstattet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (13. September 2012)

Phil.21 schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine frage , wie das mit dem rücksenden ist , wenn die rahmen größe nicht passt.
> oder man sich auf dem bike nicht wohlfühlen sollte , bekommt man dann sein geld zurück erstattet ?



Ja, sofern du keine wertmindernten Dinge damit anstellst, wie... :

.... im Dreck, Schlamm, oder bei Nässe fahren. 

.... Kratzer, Stürze oder sonstige Beschädigungen.

.... die Reifen runterbremst.


Normales Probefahren auf trockener Straße sollte kein Problem sein. 
Mehr findest du in den AGB 's von Canyon auf der Homepage.


----------



## Phil.21 (13. September 2012)

danke. wenn ich es bei mir auf nem überdachten parkplatz probefahr, oder im parkhaus nur zum probesitzen und position testen , kann ich es wieder zurück schicken .
und wenn man beispielsweise einen zu großen rahmen bestellt, kann man den austauschen ohne aufpreis , sprich dass das komplette bike getauscht wird ?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2012)

na klar, einfach in die Kiste packen alles und warten bis man die richtige Größe zugeschickt bekommt (kann halt dauern...).

Das nennt sich Fernabsatzgesetz.


----------



## Phil.21 (13. September 2012)

gut dankeschön das wars auch schon


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: bei allen Torque inkl. FRX ist der Schaltzug des Schaltwerks am letzten Kabelhalter vor der Durchführung durch die Druckstrebe mit einer Gummihülle geklemmt. Hat irgendjemand schon den Sinn dieser Vorgehensweise entschlüsseln können...? 

EDIT: Und nochwas... ist es normal, dass man bei X-12 die Nabe eher leicht ins Ausfallende drücken muss? Bei 135x12 flutscht das ja einfach rein...


----------



## User60311 (14. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung warum nur beim "Eingang" in die Druckstrebe son Schutz verbaut ist.
Ich vermisse den da beim "Ausgang" an der Druckstrebe auch.
Habe aber auch schon festgestellt, dass sich der Zug genau dort am meisten beim einfedern bewegt. Also quaise der Schaltzug-Bogen von der Wippe bis zur Druckstrebe.

Für mich ist es die erste X12 Steckachse an meinem Bike, und ich hab da auch so meine Problemchen... am einfachsten fällt es mir wirklich das Rad einzufädeln, wenn das Bike aufem Rücken liegt. So normal im stehen, Achse raus, Rahmen anheben, Rad fällt raus und umgekehrt wieder zusammen will bei mir auch nie beim ersten mal funktionieren.

Aber "drücken" muss ich nicht wirklich, eher genau ausrichten, und dann flutscht des


----------



## Nothing85 (16. September 2012)

Heutige Tour...durch den Harz.









(hab meist nur Handy dabei also enschuldigt die Qualli)


----------



## ProjektT (17. September 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen!
> 
> Wenn wirs grad vom Rad haben.
> Guckt ma ob Ihr in der Talas Seite der Gabel Öl habt, meine war Staub trocken.
> Ist ja nen bekanntes Leiden. Quietschen tuts dann auch kräftig.




Das kann ich wiederum bestätigen. Die Gabel hatte einen Bruchteil von der Ölmenge drin, welche bei FOX angegeben ist - aber das ist ja nichts Neues. 

Jetzt läuft die Gabel deutlich besser.

Greetz


----------



## Xah88 (17. September 2012)

Hat jemand schon mal den Raw-Rahmen gecleant / von den Schriftzügen befreit ?

Würdet ihr da "normal" mit Aceton/Nagellackentferner vorgehen ?

Besten Dank für jegliche Tipps im Voraus !

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal den Raw-Rahmen gecleant / von den Schriftzügen befreit ?
> 
> Würdet ihr da "normal" mit Aceton/Nagellackentferner vorgehen ?


Ich befürchte, da hast du schlechte Chancen... die Schriftzüge dürften meiner Auffassung nach unter der klaren Beschichtung sein...!


----------



## Xah88 (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da hast du schlechte Chancen... die Schriftzüge dürften meiner Auffassung nach unter der klaren Beschichtung sein...!



Aaarrrgghhhh, MIST   ...danke für die info !


----------



## prof.66 (19. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein paar Teile zum Aufbau des 08 Rahmens zu besorgen.

Nun meine frage was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich da genau ? Wenn ich das richtig sehe
wohl einen der Direkt mit dem Tretlager montiert wird oder ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein paar Teile zum Aufbau des 08 Rahmens zu besorgen.
> 
> Nun meine frage was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich da genau ? Wenn ich das richtig sehe wohl *einen der Direkt mit dem Tretlager montiert* wird oder ?


Genau richtig!


----------



## prof.66 (20. September 2012)

Alles klar Danke !


----------



## san.michi (20. September 2012)

Nach Anfrage bei Canyon wird der Rahmen 2013 in seiner Geometrie nicht verändert. Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden nicht angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

An alle Torquer: falls ihr mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schutz für eure Kettenstrebe seid - die neuen Formteile, wie man sie z. B. hier auf dia-mandts FRX sieht:





passen auch auf euer Torque!  haben wir letzte Woche bei meinem alten 2009er FR, das jetzt im Besitz meines Kumpels ist, so gemacht und es passt einwandfrei. Gibt es bei Canyon unter der Nummer A1029881 (rear stay protection set - Set für Ketten- und Druckstrebe) für schlappe 2,95 käuflich zu erwerben. Wie es mit dem Teil für die Druckstrebe bei den neueren Torques aussieht (da ist ja der Schaltzug auch durch die Strebe geführt), weiß ich nicht, bei den älteren Modellen passt das natürlich nicht. Ist wie ich finde eine sehr schöne Lösung, wiegt auch nur ~25g und der Preis ist echt fair.


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2012)

Woher bekommt man bei Canyon eigentlich die ganzen Ersatzteilnummern. Gibt es sowas wie einen Katalog?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

Irgendjemand hatte mal ein Pdf hochgeladen, wo neben einer Explosionszeichnung alle Einzelteile des FRX inkl. Drehmomenten, Teilenummern etc. aufgeführt sind, daher habe ich die  Steht aber auch auf meiner Bestellung, da ich die Teile mit dem Bike mitbestellt habe


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Etwas bearbeitetes Bild von meinem Torque FRX


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. September 2012)

So nach nur 2 Tagen Lieferzeit ist heute das Torque Trailflow gekommen.

Schön und gut.

Frage in die Runde:

Die Fox Gabel hat meiner Meinung nach einen zu starken Gelbstich... habe ich eins mit Kashimabeschichtung bekmmen? Laut Datenblatt hat er das natürlich nicht aber ist schon sehr auffällig. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Bild ist extrem schlecht, sieht aber sehr stark nach Kashima aus.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. September 2012)

Handy halt ... aber ich denke die Farbunterschiede erkennt man deutlich.


----------



## psx0407 (20. September 2012)

...träume weiter !


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. September 2012)

Bei Tageslicht schaue ich nochmal genauer...


----------



## baef (20. September 2012)

Hallo Drahtesel,

Ich habe mein Trailflow seit einer guten Woche und ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken. 
Nach Googlesuche mit dem Begriff `Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 FIT` bekommt man auf der Fox Internet Seite auch zu lesen, dass sie Kashima hat

Bin aber in so fern verunsichert, wonach es bei Fox ja nur die 160 und 180 mm Variante gibt und keine 170 mm wie sie anunseremTrailflow verbaut ist.

Baef

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7511 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. September 2012)

Die OEM Gabeln können sich durchaus von den Fox-Standardprodukten unterscheiden, sprich bei den Stückzahlen werden auch Extrawürste gemacht 

Die 170 mm Gabel hat soweit ich weiß lediglich ein Spacer, also Distanzstück der den Federweg begrenzt, ist in Wirklichkeit somit eine 180 mm Gabel.

Da ich aber nicht allwissend bin, alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Barney_1 (21. September 2012)

So wie ich das sehe ist das kein Kashima.
Wenn es Kashima wäre sollte da auf den Rohren auch Kashima drauf stehen, es sei denn die Gabel ist noch von 2011, da stand es noch nicht drauf ( kam erst ab 2012 ). Dagegen spricht dann aber das Dekor of dem Casting, das war da noch mit blau, weiß gab es erst ab 2012 er Modell.
Ich denke das es die "normale" Bschichtung ist.
Es kann durchaus sein das du zufällig eine Gabel erwischt hast bei denen die Rohre eventuell etwas länger im Galvanik-Bad waren und die Beschichtung deshalb etwas dunkler geraten ist. Das war bei meiner 160er Fox von 2010 auch so, allerdings hatte ich zwei verschieden farbige Rohre in einer Gabel, da war eine Seite deutlich dunkler wie die andere.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Einfach nochmal ein gutes Bild bei Tageslicht machen und hier einstellen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. September 2012)

Ist auch nicht so wild... 

War nur bisl buff.... habe als Referenz nur eine 2012 Fox 32 Talas (ohne der Beschichtung wohl bemerkt) in Erinnerung und da sah es anders aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2012)

So rein von dem schlechten Bild sieht es aus wie das Kashima an meiner 36.


----------



## jonalisa (21. September 2012)

Ich habe das Vertride mit Kashimabeschichtung. Meine Gabel ist identisch mit deiner. Ich glaube, dass es sich um OEM Gabeln handelt. Auf allen Kashima-Modellen sowohl von Rose als auch von Canyon fehlte 2012 an den Standrohren die Aufschrift Kashima. Die Decals sind weder goldfarben wie 2012 (http://www.foxracingshox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=mix&v1=TALAS&ref=fhbadge), noch blau-weiß wie 2011 sondern ganz in weiß, was auf ein Sondermodell hinweist.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. September 2012)

Hm, wenn ich was "höherwertiges" bekommen habe ist auch OK 

Mache heut mal ein Bild mit ner besseren Kamera.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (21. September 2012)

Ich hab die gleiche Gabel in meinem FRX, meine Recherchen nach der ersten Verwunderung haben auch ergeben dass es sich wohl um eine OEM Gabel mit der alten Kashima Beschichtung handelt, etwas anderer Farbton und kein Vermerk auf den Standrohren.


----------



## ProjektT (21. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> So nach nur 2 Tagen Lieferzeit ist heute das Torque Trailflow gekommen.
> 
> Schön und gut.
> 
> ...



Moin! Schau Dir mal die Bilder von meinem Torque Vertride 2012 unter Fotos an. Da ist eine 36 180mm Kashima OEM Gabel dran - also nicht so dunkles Gold und ohne Kashima-Aufschrift an der Seite...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. September 2012)

Hey Leute, hab mir für mein 12er Alpinist ne Code R für vorn und hinten bestellt.
Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem das die hintere Bremse nur mit nem IS Adapter geliefert wird und ich jetzt nicht genau weiß wie ich die Bremse hinten montieren soll da sie auf den normalen PM Adapter für 200er Scheiben nicht passt.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand an nem Torque die Code R verbaut und wenn ja wie


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2012)

Und warum passt die nicht?
203er Scheiben?
Hast du keine 1.5mm Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. September 2012)

Nee hab neue 200er Scheiben und diese Avid-Unterlegscheiben auch. 
Aber ich bekomm die bremszange in keine ordentliche Position zur Bremsscheibe. 
Allein schon weil die Code ne Vierkolben Bremse is und auf dem PM Adapter mittig aufliegt.


----------



## jedy (21. September 2012)

wenn es eine 200 scheibe ist, brauchst du m.e. einen 180 pm-adapter und keinen 200er, weil die dm-aufnahme für hinten bereits 180 hat.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. September 2012)

Frage an die jenigen die eine Avid Elixir 7 fahren:

Ist es normal das die Bremsleistung eher mässig ausfällt?

Hatte vorher die Magura MT2 / MT4 und die war wesentlich bissiger....


----------



## jaamaa (21. September 2012)

Bei mir geht es, bin zufrieden. Ansonsten hat auch immer Entlüften geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (21. September 2012)

bei meinem 2011 torque war ein adapter für eine 185er scheibe mit der 203 avid g3 scheibe montiert. habe neulich erst auf 185 umgerüstet, deshalb bin ich mir ganz sicher.

allerdings haben sich ja die maße bei avid im letzten jahr geändert und die adapter heißen jetzt auch anders


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. September 2012)

Werde es mal checken, Druckpunkt fällt sehr weich aus...
Sollte normal beim Neurad entlüftet sein.


----------



## jaamaa (21. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Werde es mal checken, Druckpunkt fällt sehr weich aus...
> Sollte normal beim Neurad entlüftet sein.



Bei meiner ersten Elixir R 2009 war mehr Luft als Bremsflüssigkeit in der Leitung. Danach hat sie locker die Alpen gemeistert, während meine Mitfahrer mit Formula & Co. ins Leere griffen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. September 2012)

Ok und eine letzte Frage noch 



ist es normal das wenn man die Hammerschmidt hochschaltet die Geräuschkulisse steigt... würde das als eine Art Schleifen bezeihnen.


----------



## jedy (21. September 2012)

ja ist normal, weil sie sich dann im overdrive-modus befindet


----------



## simdiem (21. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Werde es mal checken, Druckpunkt fällt sehr weich aus...
> Sollte normal beim Neurad entlüftet sein.



Richtig, "sollte".  Mach mal lieber selber, dann isses auch richtig und bewirkt Wunder!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. September 2012)

50 EUR für zwei 2 Spritzen und paar Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit.... nicht schlecht


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> 50 EUR für zwei 2 Spritzen und paar Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit.... nicht schlecht


Es lohnt sich! Habe meine hintere gerade frisch entlüftet und der Druckpunkt ist jetzt wieder sowas von  Mein Entlüftungskit hat allerdings lediglich ein paar Cent gekostet... mehr als ein Stück passenden Schlauch (und Bremsflüssigkeit) braucht man bei Hope nicht


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. September 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> bei meinem 2011 torque war ein adapter für eine 185er scheibe mit der 203 avid g3 scheibe montiert. habe neulich erst auf 185 umgerüstet, deshalb bin ich mir ganz sicher.



Na dann besorg ich mir mal den 180 Adapter. Irgend so en Teil wird ja passen. 
Kann ja nit sein das man an nem Torque die Code R nur vorn montiert bekommt...oder doch?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. September 2012)

So, hier mal bei Tageslicht. Hoffe man kann jetzt mehr erkennen. Sieht für mich nach Kashima aus.

p.s. die Pedale sind nur vorrübergehend 





*Was mir etwas seltsam vorkommt: bei der Verbindung zw. Oberrohr und Sattelrohr fehlt diese radiusartige Verstärkung !? *
Habe zwar Größe S aber ich denke das sollte keine Rolle spielen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. September 2012)

Die Gabel ist definitiv Kashima 

Bei S Rahmen ist die Verstärkung nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. September 2012)

Alles kloar! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## GORErider (24. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> So, hier mal bei Tageslicht. Hoffe man kann jetzt mehr erkennen. Sieht für mich nach Kashima aus.
> 
> p.s. die Pedale sind nur vorrübergehend
> 
> ...




Mal ne dumme frage, wiso hast du an dem trailflow kashima an der gabel drauf? war das glück oder ist canyon die gabeln ausgegangen? hab bei mir kein kashima drauf...

vg


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (24. September 2012)

Ich tippe auf Engpass bei den Standrohren, meine 36er Van hat die gleiche Beschichtung.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. September 2012)

das ist sicher nicht kashima.... kann ich mir beim besten will nicht vorstellen

kashima ist darüber hinaus auch ein bischen dunkler, und normal hat es auf den tauchrohren das K zeichen wie bei mir -->







evtl. ist aber das K bei den OEM versionen also die die hersteller verbauen nicht vorhanden.. weiß das jetzt nicht, aber trotzdem kann mir *DEFINITIV* nicht vorstellen das an einem trailflow das dran ist..

trozdem verpassen tust du nix


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (24. September 2012)

Ist eindeutig Kashima, schau Dir die frühen Versionen dieser Beschichtung an. Für 2012 wurde der Farbton überarbeitet und ein Vermerk auf die Standrohre gedruckt weil man gemerkt hat dass man damit extra Kohle scheffeln kann. 
Davor war wohl der Plan es einfach ohne großes Brimborium auf alle Gabeln aufzubringen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

GORErider schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme frage, wiso hast du an dem trailflow kashima an der gabel drauf? war das glück oder ist canyon die gabeln ausgegangen? hab bei mir kein kashima drauf...
> 
> vg


 
Auf der Canyon Homepage steht beim Trailflow, dass die Gabel aus der Factory Serie ist und Factory ist doch immer mit Kashima.


----------



## psx0407 (24. September 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ist eindeutig Kashima, schau Dir die frühen Versionen dieser Beschichtung an. Für 2012 wurde der Farbton überarbeitet und ein Vermerk auf die Standrohre gedruckt weil man gemerkt hat dass man damit extra Kohle scheffeln kann.
> Davor war wohl der Plan es einfach ohne großes Brimborium auf alle Gabeln aufzubringen.


ist das ´ne wilde spekulation von dir oder beruht das auf tatsachen ? arbeitest du in der bikebranche oder gar für fox ?

psx0407


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (24. September 2012)

Bild aus einem Artikel im Newsbereich von 2010, Kashima mit normalen Decals und ohne Vermerk auf den Standrohren, any Questions? 
Der Rest ist Spekulation, aber nach ausgiebigen Exkursionen in die Industrie und Werbebranche klingt die Spekulation für mich sehr plausibel. 
Dass das auf dem Bild goldener erscheint als es wirklich ist kann man daran erkennen dass die Verstellknöpfe auch blauer sind als in wirklichkeit, simply Photoshop.

weitere Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Auf der Canyon Homepage steht beim Trailflow, dass die Gabel aus der Factory Serie ist und Factory ist doch immer mit Kashima.



das ist *nicht korrekt!!!!*

Z.b. du hast auch bei einem Vertride eine Factory Gabel und da ist es bei Canyon expliziet aufgeführt das Kashima drauf ist! Kontra --> Alpinist auch Factory Gabel aber kein Kashima

Factory Gabeln haben nur im aftermarket serienmäßig Kashima!

Die Bikehersteller können entscheiden ob sie Kashima bei Factory verbauen odern icht!

War ja bei meiner Talas damals auch nicht anders, kein Kashima trotz Factory!

Bzw. das stimmt schon das der Farbton für 2012 überarbeitet wurde, ist eine spur dunkler geworden, mit den decals keine ahnung... trotzdem strange das ein trailflow eine kashima gabel hätte.... obwohl ich genügend fox gabeln bei bike händlern gesehen habe die genau so eine beschichtung hatte wie auf dem bild oben (bei dem bike um es geht) und die hatten *KEIN KASHIMA* weil kashima dann eben nochmals eine spur dünkler war!

Trozdem meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Kashima, Sieht tot schick aus vorallem bei einer weißen fox, nützt im vergleich zu einer normalen float naja.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

aha


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (24. September 2012)

Also ich bleibe dabei, in meinem Rad ist DEFINITIV NICHT die Gabel drin die auf der Canyon Homepage beschrieben ist. 
Es ist auch nicht die gleiche Gabel die ich an anderen Rockzones gesehen habt.  
Ihr mögt weiterhin diskutieren dass das ja nicht möglich sei da es nirgends geschrieben steht, ist aber euer Bier ich fahr einfach derweil


----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. September 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe dabei, in meinem Rad ist DEFINITIV NICHT die Gabel drin die auf der Canyon Homepage beschrieben ist.
> Es ist auch nicht die gleiche Gabel die ich an anderen Rockzones gesehen habt.
> Ihr mögt weiterhin diskutieren dass das ja nicht möglich sei da es nirgends geschrieben steht, ist aber euer Bier ich fahr einfach derweil



Gute einstellung 

ich lern jetzt noch für mein diplom und dann geh ich auch eine runde fahren mit meinem baby


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. September 2012)

GORErider schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme frage, wiso hast du an dem trailflow kashima an der gabel drauf? war das glück oder ist canyon die gabeln ausgegangen? hab bei mir kein kashima drauf...
> 
> vg



Gute Frage, beides könnte zutreffen.

Das Bike war schon seit einiger Zeit ausverkauft, hatte extrem Glück das noch eins in meiner Größe ergattert habe. Kann daher sein das hier aufgrund von Engpässen was anderes verwendet worden ist. 

Wenn es Kashima ist, freut es mich ...wenn nicht auch ok. Wobei sich einige hier ausgesprochen haben und es gut sein kann das es die erste Version der Kashima Beschichtung ist.
Die Optik passt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und die Gabel arbeitet solide, letzteres zählt für mich.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. September 2012)

Frage an diejenigen, die einen Evolver im Torque fahren:

Ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer bei schnellen Schlägen (Wurzelteppiche etc.) dicht macht und das Rad zum Hardtail mutiert?

Kann ein Stahlfederdämpfer Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Ich fahre zwar keinen Evolver, jedoch liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass etwas mit deinem Set Up nicht stimmt (Zugstufe?)


----------



## 4Stroke (24. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar keinen Evolver, jedoch liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass etwas mit deinem Set Up nicht stimmt (Zugstufe?)



Vieles ausprobiert, aber nichts funktioniert.
Deshalb vermute ich, dass auch der Evolver nicht optimal läuft.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2012)

Der Evolver ISX 6 mit grosser Kammer ist super fluffig bei schnellen Schlägen. 
Öl wie Serie, beide Druckstufen komplett offen, Volume auf 1 oder 2, Zugstufe leichtes Seufzen, Sag im Stehen 30%.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Evolver ISX 6 mit grosser Kammer ist super fluffig bei schnellen Schlägen.
> Öl wie Serie, beide Druckstufen komplett offen, Volume auf 1 oder 2, Zugstufe leichtes Seufzen, Sag im Stehen 30%.



Liegt es also an meinem ISX*4*?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Liegt es also an meinem ISX*4*?



r0cKz hat in seinem Torque (Trailflow) einen ISX4 mit SPV, und hat sich nicht beschwert, und der fährt schon zackig. 
SPV macht den Dämpfer zwar bockig, aber nicht in dem Sinne, dass er verhärtet (ich hab noch einen Swinger SPV Coil 4-way, da spürt man das SPV sehr deutlich bei welligem Grund und natürlich beim Wiegetritt). 


Hast du vielleicht zu dickes Öl drin?
Oder zuviel Druck im Piggy (ich fahre 70psi)?

Die Druckstufeneinheit gibt es ja ab und an sehr günstig...


----------



## 4Stroke (24. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> r0cKz hat in seinem Torque (Trailflow) einen ISX4 mit SPV, und hat sich nicht beschwert, und der fährt schon zackig.
> SPV macht den Dämpfer zwar bockig, aber nicht in dem Sinne, dass er verhärtet (ich hab noch einen Swinger SPV Coil 4-way, da spürt man das SPV sehr deutlich bei welligem Grund und natürlich beim Wiegetritt).
> 
> 
> ...



Den Luftdruck sollte ich mal checken.
In der SPV Kammer habe ich sicher deutlich mehr als 70 PSI.


----------



## onkel2306 (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor der entscheidung mit ein Torque aufzubauen. 

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich zum FRX greifen soll, oder ein 180mm Torque ausreicht. 

Ich will mein Pitch durch das Torque ersetzen, da ich zu wenig Touren fahre um auf den Federweg und den damit verbundenen Komfort beim DH/FR zu verzichten. Gleichzeitig hab ich im Hinterkopf in der nächsten Saison etwas mehr ründchen am abend zu drehen, abe keine Ausgedehnten Touren, eher so maximal 30km um allgeim die Fitness zu halten. Im Sommer liebäugle ich evtl. damit nen kleinen Alpencross mit Liftunterstützung zu Starten - sprich Trailastig, mit wenig Bergauf, evlt. auch mal das Rad zu tragen. 

Meinem Pitch habe ich Drops nicht wirklich zumuten wollen, mit dem Torque will ich dann aber wieder "richtig" fahren - sprich 3m Drops sollten drin sein und nächstes Jahr würd ich schon mal gerne die Angst vor nem Roadgap überwinden  

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen:
1. Torque Alpinist Rahmen 180/180mm
2. FRX Rahmen, aber etwas mehr auf Leichtbau trimmen - sprich 180/200mm evtl. sogar mit Luftdämpfer - Evtl. sogar dann die möglichkeit doch auf 200/200 irgendwann aufzustocken

Ich bin ca. 1,84m groß. Zu welchem Rahmen ratet ihr mir?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## jonalisa (24. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen Grund hat, dass an meinem Vertride der XTR Shifter für den Umwerfer auf dreifach gestellt ist, obwohl ich sowohl eine Zweifach Umwerfer (Sram X0) als auch eine Zweifach-Kurbel (Race Face Sixc) montiert habe?

Die Kurbel scheint auch dreifach aufbaubar zu sein, zumal sie auf bc in dieser Konstellation verkauft wird (Drittes Blatt anstelle des Bashguards). Der Abstand am Shifter bzw. am Umwerfer müßte doch bei 2 und 3fach gleich sein? Auch an der Kurbel sollten die Abstände der Blätter einer echten 2fach Kurbel (z.B. Sram XX) und meiner Sixc gleich sein. Einzig die Kettenlinie zwischen den beiden Kurbeltypen sollte variieren. Da der Unterschied aber minimal sein sollte, müsste dies über die Begrenzungsschrauben des Umwerfers regelbar sein.

Ich sehe also keinen Grund, weshalb der Shifter auf dreifach gestellt sein sollte?!


----------



## McFussel (24. September 2012)

Bei mir steht es auf 2fach - und ich denke so sollte es auch sein! Bei dreidach hast Du halt eine Stellung "mehr" - aber da sitzt ja der Bash!


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe vor der entscheidung mit ein Torque aufzubauen.
> 
> ...



Nur den Rahmen?
Lohnt sich das denn - oder holst du dir einen gebrauchten?

Wenn du das aktuelle meinst, das FRX hat keine voll versenkbare Stütze möglich - wenn also keine Versenkstütze verbaut ist (wie ja normal Serie) , wird es umständlich. 
Ansonsten ist der Unterschied doch nicht so groß. Wenn dich das Gewicht nicht stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (24. September 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Bei mir steht es auf 2fach - und ich denke so sollte es auch sein! Bei dreidach hast Du halt eine Stellung "mehr" - aber da sitzt ja der Bash!



Ich sehe das auch so. Der Schwenkbereich wurde bei mir nur durch die Schrauben begrenzt und nicht durch den Shifter.


----------



## Nduro (24. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe vor der entscheidung mit ein Torque aufzubauen.
> 
> ...



Stand vor der gleichen Frage. Werde aber das Pitch parallel behalten. Habe mich für das Frx Rockzone entschieden. Endurotouren sind damit gut möglich, ist aber im Original Ne ecke schwerer als dad Pitch. Mich stört dies auf kürzeren Touren nicht.
Habe den Gedanken das das Frx stabiler ist.

Wenn ich das Pitch ersetzen wollte hätte ich wahrscheinlich ein normales Torque genommen.

Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. September 2012)

@Nduro:

Ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Entscheidung 2 verschiedene Räder zu haben. Das Pitch für Touren und das FRX für gröbere Angelegenheiten


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Ich weiß ja um welches Torque es geht 
Dennoch möchte ich hier meine Meinung auch mal neutral abgeben. Ich weiß das neben den beiden Torque Varianten auch noch ein SXT von Speiseeis auf der Wunschliste steht.
Das SXT halte ich nicht für besonders Touren tauglich, auch wenn es nur "kurze" touren sind. Sollte aber im Park sehr gut abgehen.
Mit dem Torque FRX sind die bestimmt machbar, dennoch halte ich es für sehr mühsam, da der Rahmen mit Coil Fahrwerk doch einiges an Gewicht mit sich bringt. 
Das normale Torque halt ich dafür mit am besten geeignet, denn es ist genau dafür gemacht worden. Mit dem passenden Aufbau sollte es den gewünschten Einsatzbereich sehr gut abdecken.

Hört sich ein wenig nach Werbung für mein Bike an, ist aber meine neutrale Meinung.


----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2012)

@cxfahrer
Ja, nur der Rahmen vom Alpinist 2010 - und ich hole was gebrauchtes, da es Geld massig nicht mehr Möglichkeiten gibt. 
 @_Nduro_
Parallel kann ich das Pitch nicht behalten. Das das künftige Rad schwere als das Pitch wird, davon gehe ich aus - es soll ja auch vom Einsatzbereich her viel mehr in Richtung DH/FR gehen. Das ist kein Problem. Was ich halt nicht will - derzeit zumindest - ist ein 18/19kg bolide. 

Die Frage ist, ja - ist das FRX durch das tiefer angelegt Oberrohr "handlicher" weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig sehe. Oder ist diese Schrägversteifung beim Alpinist, bzw. normalen Torque einfach nicht angebracht? 

Ich frag mich halt, welches Fahrwerk hinten Potenter ist - Torque oder evtl. das SX Trail, obwohl 1cm weniger Federweg. 
 @Totoxl
Wegen dem Gewicht überlege ich halt einen Luftdämpfer zu verbauen. Was aber auch "nur" ~250g bringt oder? Hab mich da jetzt nicht umgeschaut, was die Gewichte betrifft.


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Ein wenig mehr ist es schon. Ob das sehr entscheident ist 
http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/d...4-240-2012-400x3_25-gewicht-weight-1033-g.jpg

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/img/f6/...b31160ea0421d4a87d6/large_20120121_105801.jpg


----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2012)

Gut - etwas verschätzt :-D


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2012)

Na wenn du den alpinist schon hast...frx gibt's ja wohl eher selten gebraucht (das aktuelle).

Torque kann man von 14kg bis 17kg aufbauen. Ob es so gut ist wie ein sxt -keine Ahnung.


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na wenn du den alpinist schon hast...frx gibt's ja wohl eher selten gebraucht (das aktuelle).
> 
> Torque kann man von 14kg bis 17kg aufbauen.



Nein, er hat noch keins. Er hat drei Optionen. 
1. Sein Bike Komplett verkaufen und sich ein Bike für das Geld zusammen bauen.
2. Sein Rahmen verkaufen und für das Geld ein Torque FRX zu holen, ich glaube ein 09er (wäre das alte)
3. Sein Rahmen zu tauschen. 
Da käme ich ins Spiel, ich würde mein Alpinist 2010 Rahmen, gegen sein Pitch tauschen. Er möchte upgraden und ich down.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ob es so gut ist wie ein sxt -keine Ahnung.


Anders evtl., aber bestimmt nicht schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (25. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> ...Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich zum FRX greifen soll, oder ein 180mm Torque ausreicht.
> 
> Ich will mein Pitch durch das Torque ersetzen, *da ich zu wenig Touren fahre um auf den Federweg und den damit verbundenen Komfort beim DH/FR zu verzichten*. Gleichzeitig hab ich im Hinterkopf in der nächsten Saison etwas mehr ründchen am abend zu drehen, abe keine Ausgedehnten Touren, eher so maximal 30km um allgeim die Fitness zu halten. Im Sommer liebäugle ich evtl. damit nen kleinen Alpencross mit Liftunterstützung zu Starten - sprich Trailastig, mit wenig Bergauf, evlt. auch mal das Rad zu tragen.
> 
> ...





onkel2306 schrieb:


> ...Parallel kann ich das Pitch nicht behalten. Das das künftige Rad schwere als das Pitch wird, davon gehe ich aus - es soll ja auch vom Einsatzbereich her viel mehr in Richtung DH/FR gehen. Das ist kein Problem. Was ich halt nicht will - derzeit zumindest - ist ein 18/19kg bolide...
> 
> Ich frag mich halt, welches Fahrwerk hinten Potenter ist - Torque oder evtl. das SX Trail, obwohl 1cm weniger Federweg...



hmm... du suchst ein bike mit sehr breitem einsatzspektrum. einerseits willst du nicht nur um bikepark fahren, sondern dich auf höherem niveau weiterentwickeln (stichwort: roadgap). andererseits willst du einen alpencross angehen.

will man der propaganda glauben, dann ist hierfür das alpinist das richtige bike. 

jedoch gebe ich folgendes zu bedenken:

*(1) bikepark:* du fährst aktuell ein pitch (in "L") mit einer lyrik. dieses könnte eventuell sogar einen flacheren lenkwinkel haben, als ein alpinist 2010 mit der gleichen gabel! jedoch hat wahrscheinlich das pitch in "L" einen längeren reach, tieferes tretlager und kürzeres sitzrohr als das alpinist.

das sind alles geo-daten, die mir bei meinem alpinist im bikepark abgehen (wenn man den vergleich hat, bei mir wars ein kona operator) und sind imho wichtiger als die 3cm zusätzlicher FW am heck. aber was den reach betrifft, kanns auch daran liegen, dass ich 6-7cm größer bin als du.

mit dem alpinist ist natürlich im bikepark vieles möglich (siehe fotos von   @FloImSchnee &   @Quellekatalog in PDS), aber sowas hab ich auch schon bei leuten mit einem pitch mit lyrik gesehen. um mich an sowas heranzutasten, dafür wäre mir ein echter freerider oder DH lieber.

*(2) abendrunde:* seit ich mein alpinist habe, wurden die netten & teilweise auch herausfordernden wurzel-/flowtrails mit dem 150mm-bike zu XC-strecken und der schwierige technische trail zur flowstrecke. 

würde ich letzteres nicht haben, dann würden die ohnehin spärlich gewordenen abendrunden wohl noch seltener werden. die flotte anfahrt am asphalt ist mit einem torque mit DH-bereifung einfach mühsam. bei einfachen trails im welligen gelände habe ich das gefühl nur bergauf unterwegs zu sein

die touren bei denen mir das alpinist spass macht haben 1.200hm bei 15km. aber das geht als abendrunde wahrscheinlich nur, wenn direkt in den bergen wohnst

*(3) alpencross:* da hatte ich auch schon ähnliche überlegungen (FR-alpX mit lift/shuttle). meine bisherigen urlaube am lago & saalbach (tw 5 tage mit lift/shuttle und trotzdem 600-1200hm tgl. bergauf sowie 2000-3500hm bergab) haben mir gezeigt, dass zum einen auch bei guter kondition ein 14-15kg bike ordentlich an die substanz geht (besonders beim tragen) und man natürlich mit dem torque entsprechend fordernde trails fahren will. was dazu führt, dass man sich bergab auch nicht wirklich erholt. das wollte ich mir mit schwereren gepäck & wetterunsicherheit mit dem torque (noch) nicht antun.

mit einer entsprechend aufwändigen planung (siehe wieder mal   @FloImSchnee) kann das aber durchaus lohnend sein. die klassischen anbieter von FR-AlpX sind angeblich uninteressant. laut meinen erfahrenen bike-kollegen zu teuer & bergab zu wenig fordernd.

mein fazit:

für (1) wäre wohl ein FRX das richtige (oder gleich ein DH von YT o.ä.), jedoch könnte dieses für (2) und (3) zu mühsam sein. 

für (2) wäre wahrscheinlich dein pitch oder ein alpinist eine gute wahl, außer du hast wirklich tolle technische trails bzw bikepark-ähnliche strecken in deinem umfeld. dann fährt oder schiebt man halt 1-3x ein FRX hinauf und hat mehr spass bergab. bei meinem verlinkten technischen trail trifft man sowohl leute mit DH wie auch AM, die ihren spass dort haben.

für (3) wäre IMHO auch das pitch oder alpinist ausreichend. einen alpX macht man nicht alleine, kommt also auch darauf an, wie das grundtempo und einstellung der gruppe ist. vielleicht also auch mit einem FRX durchaus spassig

nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, dass es auch ein bißchen von deinen mitfahrern abhängt - welches bike diese fahren bzw welche kondition & fahrtechnik sie haben. wenn dir bei deiner abendrunde dein kollege mit guter fahrtechnik & kondition auf einem AM/ED bergauf und bergab davon fährt, dann kann ein FRX vielleicht frustrieren.

*am besten wäre es meiner meinung nach du behälst dein pitch und kaufst dir einen günstiger DHler. aber das kommt ja für dich nicht in frage...*

PS: ich habe jeweils das neue FRX gemeint. dass sich von der geo in bezug auf bikepark-tauglichkeit jedenfalls sehr positiv vom "neuen" torque (ab 2010) abhebt.


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Guter ausführlicher Text monkey 



monkey10 schrieb:


> *(1) bikepark:* du fährst aktuell ein pitch (in "L") mit einer lyrik. dieses könnte eventuell sogar einen flacheren lenkwinkel haben, als ein alpinist 2010 mit der gleichen gabel! jedoch hat wahrscheinlich das pitch in "L" einen längeren reach, tieferes tretlager und kürzeres sitzrohr als das alpinist.


Hierzu kann ich einen Beitrag leisten
Lenkwinkel Pitch 66° mit 160er Lyrik
Sitzrohr 483mm
Tretlagerhöhe 356mm
Oberrohr 620mm

Torque Lenkwinkel 66° mit 160er Lyrik
Sitzrohr 490mm
Tretlagerhöhe 360
Oberrohr 606mm

Das Torque würde ich persönlich aber nicht mit einer 160er Gabel fahren
Ich habe nur mal zum Beispiel eine auf 170mm getravelte Lyrik verbaut dazu eine Satz Offset Buchsen und schon sieht die Geometrie so aus

Lenkwinkel 65°
Tretlagerhöhe 350mm


----------



## monkey10 (25. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Guter ausführlicher Text monkey
> 
> 
> Hierzu kann ich einen Beitrag leisten
> ...







Totoxl schrieb:


> Torque Lenkwinkel 66° mit 160er Lyrik
> Sitzrohr 490mm
> Tretlagerhöhe 360
> Oberrohr 606mm
> ...



hm... mein torque 2011 hat mit 170mm-gabel laut geo-daten (und meinen eindruch nach) einen LW knapp >66°.

welche exzentrische buchsen verwendest du, dass du das tretlager so stark absenken kannst bzw der LW so flach wird? oder hast du das jetzt einfach geschätzt? ich habe mir ebenfalls offset-buchsen besorgt, konnte sie aber noch nicht einbauen, da sich die befestigungsschrauben ohne schaden (auch vom profi) nicht lösen lassen

was man nicht vergessen sollte: mit längerer gabel und exzentrischen buchsen wird der sitzwinkel immer flacher. und der ist meiner meinung nach für ein tourentaugliches enduro leider ohnehin schon grenzwertig flach (ca 72° im vergleich zu anderen, die mittlererweile 74° haben).

da kanns ohne absenkbare gabel oder spanngurt bergauf schon mühsam werden


----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2012)

Schade das es keinen "Bedanken"-Button gibt 
 @_monkey10_
Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort. 

zunächst mal kurz zum Roadgap - Also ich fahre mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren mehr oder minder regelmäßig zum DH/FR. Bisher halt immer nur ein DH/FR Bike ausgeliehen und dieses Jahr das erstemal mit dem eigenen - dem Pitch. ich dachte halt, dass es ausreicht - jedoch ist es meines Erachtens nach der Begrenzte Faktor, was den Bikespass runterwärts mindert. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, möchte ich dem Rad Drops und evtl. einen Roadgap nicht zumuten. 
Hinsichtlich des heran tasten's - weiß nicht ob ich das so noch groß artig muss, da ich die bisher die meisten Drops und Sprünge mitgenommen habe (siehe auch mein Album in Leogang) 

Der Teil mit dem Alpencross kann sich auch in soweit bewahrheiten, das ich vielleicht nur in einer bestimmten Region bloß bisschen mehr rum kommen möchte und Trails abfahre. Es ist wahrscheinlich eher so ein Wunschtraum im Kopf - aber möglich ist alles :-D

Deine Meinung zu dem billigen DH'ler kann ich nachvollziehen - ABER dazu nutze ich das Pitch einfach zu wenig - für vielleicht hoch gegriffen 3 mal in der Woche eine kleine Abendrunde ist der Wert des Rades einfach zu hoch. Noch dazu lohnt es sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht ein reines DH-Bike zu haben, wenn ich, wie dieses Jahr 1x 3 Tage und 1x 5 Tage in den Bikepark komme. Andererseits hatte ich auch schon den kurzen Gedanken evtl. ein günstiges HT nebenher zu fahren. Aber 2 Fullys sind vom Kosten/Nutzen für mich einfach übertrieben. 

Das Torque werd ich entweder mit der Lrik auf mind. 170mm fahren - aber ich glaube immer mehr daran, das ich mir eine Totem, oder sogar eine 36er Talas kaufe. Evtl. finde ich sogar jemanden der meine Lyrik dagegen Tauschen würde. zumindest die Totem spielt in dem gleichen Preissegment und meine Lyrik ist nahezu neu. Auf alle Fälle sollte es eine 2-Step bzw. Talas sein. 

Was ich mich gerade frage: Wieso wird die Tretlagerhöe niedriger bei größerer Einbauhöhe der Gabel?!

Das Pitch in L hat 6cm weniger Reach als das Torque - das gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut - denn gegen Ende habe ich mich auf dem Pitch doch arg gestreckt gefühlt. Zumindest das Pitch in L 08 gegenüber dem Torque Alpinist 2012.

Du fährst also einen L Rahmen? Was hast du für eine vorbaulänge? Das ist eine 170mm Talas oder? Wenn du 7cm größer als ich bist - dann könnte es ja mit L eng werden bei mir mit 184/85 und einer SL von 86/87cm.


Ich werde auch sicherlich am Abend mit DH-Bereifung fahren. Da ich ja wenn dann immer am Stück unterwegs bin zum DH/FR (komme aus Halle, hier ist nichts in der Hinsicht), werd ich in der Stadt mit Sicherheit keine 2,5er Schlappen drauf haben 
Lese ich das richtig raus, dass du mit dem Alpinist also ABENDRUNDe mäßig nicht so zu frieden bist?
Meine Abendrunden Bewegen sich um die 20km mit - naja ich will nicht lügen - aber keinen 500hm, wenn nicht sogar noch viel weniger.


Ich frage mich halt ob nicht ein FRX mit Luftdämpfer und 180mm Gabel mit die beste Entscheidung wäre...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2012)

Das ALTE FRX ist SACKSCHWER vom Rahmen her - es ist auch recht hoch in der Front und kurz. Das ist echt nur für Drops usw. gemacht. 
Die Geo des Rahmens ist ansonsten gleich wie das alte Torque FR, also eher leicht versackender Hinterbau und wendig, steiler Lenkwinkel.

Wenn du sowas suchst, hol dir lieber ein ALTES Torque FR oder ES (das ES hat keine Schraubachse). 

Wobei sich auch das mit ner 180er Gabel wesentlich entspannter fährt. 

Altes FRX und aktuelles Torque (auch FRX) sind Äpfel und Birnen.

BTW: DH-Reifen fahre ich auch nur im Bikepark oder wenn geshuttelt wird. Sonst tuns 2,35er oder 2,5er falt.


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Das wäre sicherlich eine gute Option. Vorallem da du mit der 185 HIgh Track-Flip-Einstellung quasi ein Torque mitgeliefert bekommst.
> Der "Nachteil" vom FRX ist, dass du noch Geld in die Hand nehmen musst, um es umzubauen, bzw. leichter zu bekommen.
> Wobei das FRX Rockzone mit 2200 Euro momentan quasi geschenkt ist. http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2578
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort - aber eine Neukauf - kommt nicht in Frage für mich.


----------



## monkey10 (25. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> zunächst mal kurz zum Roadgap - Also ich fahre mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren mehr oder minder regelmäßig zum DH/FR. Bisher halt immer nur ein DH/FR Bike ausgeliehen und dieses Jahr das erstemal mit dem eigenen - dem Pitch. ich dachte halt, dass es ausreicht - jedoch ist es meines Erachtens nach der Begrenzte Faktor, was den Bikespass runterwärts mindert. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, möchte ich dem Rad Drops und evtl. einen Roadgap nicht zumuten.
> Hinsichtlich des heran tasten's - weiß nicht ob ich das so noch groß artig muss, da ich die bisher die meisten Drops und Sprünge mitgenommen habe (siehe auch mein Album in Leogang)



gut.. das habe ich dann falsch verstanden. ich kenne zwar zumindest einen, der sowas auch mit seinem pitch macht, kann aber nachvollziehen, dass du das aber deinem nicht antun willst.



> Ich will mein Pitch durch das Torque ersetzen, da ich zu wenig Touren fahre um auf den Federweg und den damit verbundenen Komfort beim DH/FR zu verzichten.





> Noch dazu lohnt es sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht ein reines DH-Bike zu haben, wenn ich, wie dieses Jahr 1x 3 Tage und 1x 5 Tage in den Bikepark komme.



irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau aus deinen aussagen. zuerst schreibst du, dass du zuwenige touren fährst, was sich für mich anhört, als würdest du dich mehr im bikepark aufhalten. dann aber, dass du in einer saison 8 mal(!) im park warst. tja, kann doch nicht sein, dass du nur 10-15 x biken warst in diesem jahr



> Der Teil mit dem Alpencross kann sich auch in soweit bewahrheiten, das ich vielleicht nur in einer bestimmten Region bloß bisschen mehr rum kommen möchte und Trails abfahre. Es ist wahrscheinlich eher so ein Wunschtraum im Kopf - aber möglich ist alles :-D



ok.. geht dir also wie mir. somit statt einem alpX wahrscheinlich auch ein bike-urlaub in einer netten umgebung (event mit lift/shuttle-unterstützung) auch eine option

somit klingt das für mich:

* 1-3 x pro woche eine abendrunde (bei 6 monaten als ca 30-90x/jahr)
* 8-10 x pro jahr im park (und dort hast du die entsprechende fahrtechnik)
* 1-2 bike-urlaube, kann auch ein alpX oder umrundung dabei sein

somit könnte dich ein tourentaugliches ED/FR mit bikeparkfreigabe wie das torque alpinist durchaus glücklich machen



> Was ich mich gerade frage: Wieso wird die Tretlagerhöe niedriger bei größerer Einbauhöhe der Gabel?!



durch größere EBH der gabel wird das tretlager natürlich höher, aber durch die exzentrischen buchsen niedriger (sowie LW & SW flacher). ich bezweifle aber ehrlichgesagt auch, dass der effekt auf tretlagerabsenkung & LW so groß ist...



> Das Pitch in L hat 6cm weniger Reach als das Torque - das gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut - denn gegen Ende habe ich mich auf dem Pitch doch arg gestreckt gefühlt. Zumindest das Pitch in L 08 gegenüber dem Torque Alpinist 2012.



hmm... gut cm <--> mm, da hast dich verschrieben. aber das pitch hat weniger reach(?) und du hast dich trotzdem zu stark gestreckt am bike gefühlt und willst jetzt ein torque mit noch größerem reach..??? das musst mir nochmal erklären



> Du fährst also einen L Rahmen? Was hast du für eine vorbaulänge? Das ist eine 170mm Talas oder? Wenn du 7cm größer als ich bist - dann könnte es ja mit L eng werden bei mir mit 184/85 und einer SL von 86/87cm.



torque alpinist custom in "L" mit 55mm vorbau, 780mm-lenker und der von dir erwähnten gabel (siehe fotos in meinem album). ich selbst bin ein sitzriese mit 191/89cm.



> Lese ich das richtig raus, dass du mit dem Alpinist also ABENDRUNDe mäßig nicht so zu frieden bist? Meine Abendrunden Bewegen sich um die 20km mit - naja ich will nicht lügen - aber keinen 500hm, wenn nicht sogar noch viel weniger.



naja, es gibt 1-2 trails in meiner unmittelbarer umgebung (also ohne auto-anfahrt), die noch mit dem torque für eine abendrunde interessant sind. für einfache und flowige (durchaus schöne) singletrails ist mir das torque zu overequiped und ehrlichgesagt auch zu mühsam bergauf. 

liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich sehr gern technische trails in den bergen fahre, und ich diese auch in unmittelbarer umgebung habe. dort habe teilweise für 1-2std uphill dann abfahrten hat, bei denen man sehr lange (manchmal fast gleich lang od. länger) unterwegs ist (siehe meine vids). bin also sehr verwöhnt

die nette kurze abendrunde hat 2x25min flotte asphaltanfahrt/-rückfahrt. dann 30min uphill und dann 3-10min abfahrt (je nach fahrtechnik & foto-stopps). kann noch erweitert werden, aber der abfahrtsspass ist mir im verhältnis immer zu kurz (verglichen mit den voralpen/alpen). darum mach ich das nur wenn ich es mal für 1-3 wochen nicht in die berge schaffe.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2012)

Ich habe dzt. ein Bike für alles. (und überlege immer wieder, doch auf zwei spezialisiertere Bikes umzusteigen)

Wenn man aber wirklich eines für alles will, ist ein Torque (oder womöglich auch Torque FRX) schon eine gute Wahl. 

Ich hab meins mit Totem Coil, Code R und zwei Laufradsätzen ausgestattet. Hinten hab ich nach wie vor den Fox DHX Luftdämpfer drin. (ein Vivid Air ist angeblich noch spürbar besser bergab, aber kostet halt ordentlich extra)

Gewicht mit dem leichten LRS und MuddyMary 2,35 vorne / Fat Albert 2,4 hinten: gut 15kg. 
So geht's recht anständig bergauf, auch mal länger. Für lange Auffahrten zurre ich die Totem mit einem kleinen Spanngurt um etwa 30% zusammen. 

Mit DH-Reifen (2ply) Touren zu fahren ist jedoch grauenhaft (zumindest am Hinterrad), da würde mir auch der Spaß vergehen.

Die Totem Coil geht vor allem bei schnellem Fahren schon spürbar besser als die Talas-Dinger.


Verwendungsbeispiele von mir: 
- Mit leichtem LRS u. den o.g. Reifen: Alpencross
- Mit "schwerem" LRS und DH-Reifen: Portes du Soleil


----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau aus deinen aussagen. zuerst schreibst du, dass du zuwenige touren fÃ¤hrst, was sich fÃ¼r mich anhÃ¶rt, als wÃ¼rdest du dich mehr im bikepark aufhalten. dann aber, dass du in einer saison 8 mal(!) im park warst. tja, kann doch nicht sein, dass du nur 10-15 x biken warst in diesem jahr



So wie ich das schreibe Stimmt das schon. Ich bin die Woche Ã¼ber dieses Jahr zu faul zum Radfahren gewesen und bin aber auch in der Bikepark Saison einmal die 3 und 5 Tage in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Leogang gewesen. Das war meine Saison - es kann doch sein, so komisch es sich anhÃ¶rt  
Trotzdem hab ich aber knapp 500â¬ LeihgebÃ¼hr gespart 




> ok.. geht dir also wie mir. somit statt einem alpX wahrscheinlich auch ein bike-urlaub in einer netten umgebung (event mit lift/shuttle-unterstÃ¼tzung) auch eine option


Ja, genau so kÃ¶nnte das passieren. 




> somit klingt das fÃ¼r mich:
> 
> * 1-3 x pro woche eine abendrunde (bei 6 monaten als ca 30-90x/jahr)
> * 8-10 x pro jahr im park (und dort hast du die entsprechende fahrtechnik)
> ...


Ja, genau so kÃ¶nnte das sein - warscheinlich wird es so kommen 





> durch grÃ¶Ãere EBH der gabel wird das tretlager natÃ¼rlich hÃ¶her, aber durch die exzentrischen buchsen niedriger (sowie LW & SW flacher). ich bezweifle aber ehrlichgesagt auch, dass der effekt auf tretlagerabsenkung & LW so groÃ ist...


Ich peil das nicht - wo sind denn excentrische Buchsen? 


Wegen dem Reach - es ist genau umgekehrt. Sonst waere das Torque ja verdammt lang.Aber insgesammt ist das Torque nur 1cm oder so kÃ¼rzer. Die Kettenstrebe ist aber nur 1cm lÃ¤nger. Kommt das durch die "lÃ¤ngere" Gabel - also macht die das Rad lÃ¤nger?

Richtige Trails gibt es hier in Halle auch einfach nicht, weshalb sich meine Abendrunde eigentlich nur auf 10km von der Stadt raus in die Heide/Wald und zurÃ¼ck, sowie dann bisschen Waldwege Cruisen beschrenkt. Abfahrtspass hab ich lediglich wenn ich im wheelie die "HÃ¼gel" in der Stadt runterrollen kann oder im Wald 10-15hm auf nen schmalen Pfand treffe.




KÃ¶nnt ihr mal sagen, was das alter bzw. neue Torque und FRX ist - ab welchem Bj. ist welche Torque wofÃ¼r besser?

Das Alpinist aus 2010 ist aber das was ihr mir empfehlen wÃ¼rdet? 


Ist ein leidiges Thema, aber evtl. kÃ¶nnt ihr ja in euren zukÃ¼nftigen Posts mal was zu eurer GrÃ¶Ãe+RH sagen


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Winkel mit Offset Buchsen.
Tretlagerhöhe habe ich extra nochmal nachgemessen um keinen Blödsinn zu schreiben 
Lenkwinkel habe ich jetzt auch extra nochmal mit 2 Handy Apps nachgemessen. Das eine sagt 65° das andere 65,2°

Die Offset Buchsen hat ein Kumpel von mir angefertigt. Die dürften ca. 1,7mm aus der Mitte liegen. Die wollte ich jetzt aber nicht extra ausbauen um das ganz genau zu messen.

Ps: der Sitzwinkel wird dadurch natürlich auch flacher, aber den Sattel um 0,5cm weiter nach vorne dann ist das doch schon wieder gegessen.

  @onkel2306 Ich brauche noch deine Mail Adresse

Offset Buchsen haben eine Bohrung aus der Mitte dadurch kann man quasi die Dämpfereinbaulänge kürzen, das senkt das Tretlager und den Lenkwinkel

Beispiel
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120608034637&pnr=21068


----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2012)

Ok, danke Totoxl - aber ich versteh's dennoch nicht, wie durch den Dämpfer dann das Tretlager runterkommt. Wenn man was an der einbaulänge ändert, ändert sich doch auch der Federweg?!


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Nein am Federweg ändert sich nichts.

Wenn du bei deinem Rad auf den Sattel drückst, drückst du den Dämpfer  ja zusammen. (er wird kürzer), das Tretlager geht Tiefer und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher. Das könnte man auch mit mehr Sag erreichen, aber dadurch wird der Dämpfer zu weich und könnte durchschlagen. Durch die Buchsen macht man den Dämpfer quasi kürzer, ähnlich wie bei mehr Sag, aber ohne am Dämpferdruck etwas zu verändern. 
Bei den von mir verbauten Buchsen komme ich von einer Dämpfer Einbaulänge von 240mm
auf 236,5mm. Besser kann ich es nicht erklären, ich hoffe man versteht es so. 

Dadurch kann man sein Fahrwerk ein wenig mehr variieren. Man kann beide Buchsen verbauen, also oberes und unteres Dämpferauge. Nur in einem Dämpferauge, oder keins und dadurch Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe verstelle. Das hat die selbe Wirkung wie bei dem Aktuellen Torque FRX der Trackflip, allerdings ohne Federwegsverstellung. Das selbe gibt es beim Trek Scratch/Remedy, oder beim Bergamont Threesome


----------



## Totoxl (27. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Guter ausführlicher Text monkey
> 
> 
> Hierzu kann ich einen Beitrag leisten
> ...



Mir ließ diese Sache ja keine Ruhe, also google arbeiten lassen

Pitch L
Reach 480mm
Stack 581mm

Torque L 
Reach 420mm
Stack 604mm

Im Stack 2cm Differenz ist ja noch nicht so ein riesen Unterschied, könnte ja auch mit der Gabeleinbaulänge zusammenhängen.
6cm Differenz im Reach, also in der Länge, finde ich ja schon krass. 
Das Torque ist ja schon eine ganze Ecke kompakter als ein Pitch un das bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## onkel2306 (27. September 2012)

Komisch ist nur, dass der Radstand nur knapp 1cm weniger beträgt. KOmmt das dann auch durch die Gabellänge?


----------



## monkey10 (27. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur, dass der Radstand nur knapp 1cm weniger beträgt. KOmmt das dann auch durch die Gabellänge?



ja, die EBH der pike ist ca 520mm (+/-5), jene einer talas 180 hat 565mm. zusätzlich spielen noch der steilere lenkwinkel (mit der pike) und die etwas kürzeren kettenstreben des pitch eine rolle (sowie der sitzwinkel dann noch die horizontale OR-länge beeinflusst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (27. September 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal sagen, was das alterbzw. neue Torque und FRX ist - ab welchem Bj. ist welche Torque wofür besser?



Weil doch geschrieben wurde das die Geo etwas veraendert wurde.


----------



## Totoxl (27. September 2012)

In dem PDF Katalog findest du die Daten vom Torque FRX 2010
http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2010/CANYON_MTB_2010.pdf

und hier vom jetzigen 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=10001

Neu/ Alt beide in L
Lenkwinkel 64/66
Sitzwinkel 73/71
Oberrohrlänge 585/610
Sitzrohrlänge 470/500
Tretlageroffset 10/25


----------



## 4Stroke (30. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> r0cKz hat in seinem Torque (Trailflow) einen ISX4 mit SPV, und hat sich nicht beschwert, und der fährt schon zackig.
> SPV macht den Dämpfer zwar bockig, aber nicht in dem Sinne, dass er verhärtet (ich hab noch einen Swinger SPV Coil 4-way, da spürt man das SPV sehr deutlich bei welligem Grund und natürlich beim Wiegetritt).
> 
> 
> ...



Öl ist das Originale.
Habe den Druck im Piggy auf 50psi reduziert, läuft besser, aber immer noch nicht optimal.
Auf Wurzelteppichen oder auf Strecken mit Bodenunebenheiten hab ich das Gefühl bei schnellerem Fahren, dass der Hinterbau dicht macht, das Rad läuft unruhig. 
Bei 170mm am Heck sollte das Bike eigentlich schon einiges wegbügeln. SAG habe ich auch schon verändert, 20%, 40% aber schafft auch keine Abhilfe. 
Der Vivid Air ist mir eigentlich zu teuer nur um zu testen ob es damit besser läuft. Coil wäre eine Alternative, aber schwer.


----------



## onkel2306 (1. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand Setup Tips geben für DHX Air am Torque Alpinist?

Gewicht: 70kg +/-1


----------



## User60311 (1. Oktober 2012)

Probier mal 150psi im Piggyback (kleiner Ausgleichsbehälter) und ca 100psi in der Hauptkammer.

Jetzt regelst du mit dem roten Knopf (Zugstufe) [ca 8 klicks] das Ausfederverhalten, so wie es dir passt. Und mit dem blauen Bottom Out [evtl bis zum 2 Strich reindrehen] regelst du die progessivität und den Durchschlagsschutz.

ansonsten hier nochma lesen ! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5914771&postcount=11


----------



## monkey10 (1. Oktober 2012)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Setup Tips geben für DHX Air am Torque Alpinist?
> 
> Gewicht: 70kg +/-1



nutze die suchfunktion, dann findest hier in diesem thread bzw im canyon-forum einiges!

prinzipiell hängt das imho auch sehr von deinem einsatzbereich und vorlieben ab! ob bikepark (nur bergab), freeride-touren (mit oder ohne tragen oder schieben) oder alpX. manche fahren gerne straff andere lieber weich...

mein beitrag dazu:



monkey10 schrieb:


> Tja, damit hab ich mich auch lange beschäftigt und mich mit ein paar Leuten im Forum mit ähnlichem Einsatzbereich per PM ausgetauscht.
> 
> Vorweg:
> 
> ...



jedoch gilt dies für meinen speziellen einsatzbereich und gewicht! beim luftdruck bin ich bei touren auch schon vorne 5psi weniger und hinten mit 5psi mehr gefahren. diese minimalen änderungen waren für mich sofort spürbar! 

im bikepark bin ich meist ohne rucksack unterwegs und hab letztens mal den bewusst den luftdruck stark gesenkt (gabel mit 50psi und den dämpfer mit 150psi). besserer komfort des hinterbaus bei mehr SAG war sofort spürbar (knapp 90-95% federweg genutzt). bei der gabel hab ich zwar ca 1cm mehr FW genutzt, aber trotzdem noch reserven, die ich trotz sprüngen teilweise bei sehr technischen touren nicht habe.


----------



## onkel2306 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Torque Fahrer - ich bin nun einer von euch :-D

Ich bin die ersten 3km mit dem Torque unterwegs gewesen... und habe ein  bisschen was feststellen kÃ¶nnen - immer im Vergleich zum Pitch in L  (Torque auch L):

Mein ersten EindrÃ¼cke sind, dass das Torque verspielter ist - macht mir  auf den ersten Eindruck mehr SpaÃ. Ich komme ohne Probleme im Sitzen in  den Wheelie, ohne viel Aufwand, genauso bekomm auch im stehenden fahren  das Vorderrad einfach hoch. Das hab ich beim Pitch vermisst. Ich fÃ¼hle  mich nicht mehr so gestreckt. Er ziemlich etwas zusammen gedrÃ¼ckt. Werde  deswegen auch morgen oder so meinen 2,5cm LÃ¤ngeren Iodine Vorbau  verbauen, um zu schauen ob es besser ist. Allerdings muss ich sagen,  dass mir das Pitch auch erst gegen Ende immer lÃ¤nger vorkam. Ich kann  nun auch nachvollziehen, weshalb es fÃ¼r eher AbwÃ¤rtsorientierte Fahrer  bei meiner GrÃ¶Ãe (185cm) doch ratsam wÃ¤re ein Pitch in M zu nehmen. Das  Torque scheint mir da doch kompakter - gefÃ¤llt mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da ich zu meiner Freundin musste, hab ich einfach mal nur etwas Luft aus  dem DÃ¤mpfer gelassen, um es meinem Gewicht âanzupassenâ - gleich in der  ersten Kurve habe ich ordentlich an der Bordsteinkante mit meinen  Pedalen aufgesetzt. Ist mir mit dem Pitch noch nie passiert. Nun weiÃ  ich nicht ob der SAG zu groÃ war, da ich da auf die schnelle nicht drauf  geachtet habe - sollte es nicht viel mehr als 30% sein, Ã¼berlege ich ob  ich nicht auf 170mm Kurbel umsteige. 

Ich habe auch heute zum ersten Mal den U-Turn runter gedreht. Mir kam es  einfach zu hoch vorne vor zum gerade aus fahren - das GefÃ¼hl hatte ich  beim Pitch noch nie. Nur halt am Berg. Hing aber evtl. auch mit zu wenig  Druck im DÃ¤mpfer zusammen. Genaues berichte ich dann morgen, da werde  ich mir mal den die DÃ¤mpfer Settings vornehmen. 


  Auf den Bildern vom Toto bzw. allgemein im Internet, hat mir das  Torque nicht soooo ganz gefallen, aber in echt vor mir find ich es schon  ziemlich scharf. Vor allem das schwarz (eloxiert oder?) kommt top  rÃ¼ber.  

Der erste Eindruck ist durchaus positiv. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kein schÃ¶nes Bild:


----------



## jaamaa (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja... fahr erstmal bevor du anfängst alles in Frage zu stellen! Und ein Pitch ist ein Pitch und ein Torque ein Torque


----------



## Siggi81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen,

weiß jemand welche Bremsbeläge auf dem 2011er Dropzone mit der Avid Code montiert wurden? Sinter oder organische Beläge. Meine quietschen und nun möchte ich mal was anderes ausprobieren. Abschleifen hat nicht geholfen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Oktober 2012)

Theoretisch sinter.

Fahre die auch schon über 2 Jahre und meine haben noch nie geqitscht.


----------



## Siggi81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Dank Dir!
Ich werde dann mal die Avid beläge aus organischem Material probieren.
Meine quietschen beim Bremsen wie ein Güterzug. Schon seit Anfang an und dass obwohl die auf jedenfall ordentlich eingebremst habe.
Die Bremsleistung ist auch echt klasse, hatte noch nichts besseres in der Hand und rubbeln tut auch nichts.
Naja mal sehen...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mit den Originalbelägen von Avid auch so meine Probleme.
Vor allem wenns nass war quietschen die Dinger ohne Ende
Hab dann irgendwan mal die Swiss Stop Beläge versucht und bin seitdem drauf hängen geblieben.
Kein quietschen und ne bessere Bremsleistung inkl


----------



## Nukem49 (11. Oktober 2012)

Probier mal die Beläge von Superstar Components!
Preis-Leistungsmäßig einwandfrei.
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=55qt7bpfmh7l7lrd17pf7gmg71


----------



## Flash_Gordon (11. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem 2011er Dropzone sind organische Beläge mit Alu-Träger als Erstausstattung montiert gewesen.
Meine quietschen nur bei nassen Scheiben und das ist doch eher selten der Fall.


----------



## prof.66 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ein 08er Torque das hinten noch einen normalen Schnellspanner hat, gibt
es ne möglichkeit hinten auf Steckachse umzubauen ? Mal abgesehen davon den
Rahmen zu wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. Oktober 2012)

Sowas mit passender 135x10mm Nabe:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6...e-135-x-10-mm-schwarz.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5981

Ob's wirklich was bringt im Vergleich zu einem guten Schnellspanner von zB Shimano, glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## prof.66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ok alles klar, aber schonmal danke


----------



## jonalisa (12. Oktober 2012)

Wäre dann gleich wie das DT Swiss Thru Bolt System. Glaube nicht, dass das wirklich eine höhere Steifigkeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (13. Oktober 2012)

wie zur Hölle lösche ich meine Frage einfach nur, wenn sie sich erledigt hat? Sorry für den "Spam"...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ob's wirklich was bringt im Vergleich zu einem guten Schnellspanner von zB Shimano, glaub ich aber nicht.





jonalisa schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass das wirklich eine höhere Steifigkeit mit sich bringt.


Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das beim ansich schon recht steifen Torque Hinterbau nochmal bemerkbar macht, aber generell ist eine 10mm Achse DEUTLICH steifer als ein normaler Schnellspanner (egal welcher). Habe ich schon an mehreren Rahmen z. T. sehr deutlich feststellen können, sogar bei Hardtail-Rahmen...


----------



## onkel2306 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat noch einer einen Gabelkonus fÃ¼r Tapered gabeln rum liegen und mÃ¶chte den gÃ¼nstig abgeben? 

Canyon hat mir eben auf meine Anfrage geantwortet und der wÃ¼rde mich dort 5,95â¬ + 5,90â¬ Versand kosten.


----------



## jonalisa (16. Oktober 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das beim ansich schon recht steifen Torque Hinterbau nochmal bemerkbar macht, aber generell ist eine 10mm Achse DEUTLICH steifer als ein normaler Schnellspanner (egal welcher). Habe ich schon an mehreren Rahmen z. T. sehr deutlich feststellen können, sogar bei Hardtail-Rahmen...


 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Steckachsen einen Steifigkeitsgewinn mitbringen, aber bei den genannten Systemen handelt es sich nicht um herkömmliche Steckachsen sondern lediglich um abgewandelte Schnellspanner, welche die Kräfte selbst aufnehmen, anstelle der sonst verbauten Hohlwelle. Die fixe Verschraubung mit dem Rahmen, welche die Steifigkeit erhöht fällt weg.
Das Torque auf Steckachse umzurüsten ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich, da die Ausfallenden nicht austauschbar sind.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zur den Dämpferaufnahmen am 2013er Torque EX. Auf den Bildern von Canyon sieht man dass der Rockerarm geändert wurde. Die obere Aufnahme hat jetzt eine schwarze Schraube/Kappe, weiss man ob diese aus Alu oder Stahl ist? Die untere Aufnahme ist in einem "Tunnel" versteckt. Im Text dazu steht, es wurde eine zweiteilige Achse für mehr Steifigkeit konstruiert und man kann diese "einfacher" aus- und einbauen. Zur Demontage sollte man doch einfach nur die Achse lösen und dann ist der Dämpfer unten frei, oder? Da ich an meinem Nerve XC gute Erfahrungen mit den Huber Buchsen gemacht habe, würde ich sie gerne auch am Torque verbauen. Die Maße sind dann 22.2x8 für einen CCDBAir am Gapstar?

Mir ist schon klar das ich es genauer sehe wenn ich das Rad vor mir habe, kommt aber erst KW49. Vorfreude ist doch schön. 
Danke schonmal für die Antworten im voraus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mithras (21. Oktober 2012)

also zur Demontage musst du nur die Schrauben der oberen und unteren Dämpferaufnahme lösen. Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen fahren ein 2011er ..


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin momentan am überlegen mir einen neuen Dämpfer für mein 2010er Torque Alpinist zu kaufen. In der engeren Auswahl habe ich momentan den Vivid Air und den CCDB Air. Hat eventuell schonmal jemand beide Dämpfer testen können (am besten im Torque ) und kann mir sein Feedback hier mitteilen ? Ich möchte ungern soviel Geld ausgeben um dann hinterher den "falschen" gekauft zu haben.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (21. Oktober 2012)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin momentan am überlegen mir einen neuen Dämpfer für mein 2010er Torque Alpinist zu kaufen. In der engeren Auswahl habe ich momentan den Vivid Air und den CCDB Air. Hat eventuell schonmal jemand beide Dämpfer testen können (am besten im Torque ) und kann mir sein Feedback hier mitteilen ? Ich möchte ungern soviel Geld ausgeben um dann hinterher den "falschen" gekauft zu haben.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



Hey Barney,

ich bin mal so frei. In einem anderen Thema, hatte ich in der Diskussion fast die gleiche Frage gestellt. Aber sieh selbst: 

Der Antwortbeitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9971471&postcount=13

Das Thema: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=603189

Du kannst   @DiscoDuDe nochmal anschreiben, wenn dus genauer wissen willst. Vielleicht muss man noch dazu sagen, dass ein CCDB wirklich Zeit braucht um ihn einzustellen; insbesondere auf die eigenen Vorlieben. Das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Andererseits, wenn man das Einstellen/Rumspielen mag, wird man mit dem CCDB bestimmt viel Freude haben. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. Oktober 2012)

weiters ist eig. der größte vorteil BIS JETZT vom Vivid Air --> Es gab ihn bereits im 2010-er und 2011er Dropzone  

Glaube bezgülich den Einstellungen beim CCDBA wird sich das wir war legen sobald die ersten 2k13 er Modelle vom Torque draußen sind, dann wird glaub ich mein Freund auch nochmals seine Einstellung überdenken 

Nachdem ich aber ein Vivid Air Fan bin, würde ich dir raten, eher diesen in Betracht zu ziehen, da er doch eine spur besser zu sein scheint als ein CCDBA egal in welchem Hinterbau (zumindest was man so im Internet alles mitbekommt)

bzw Alternative und günstige Lösung --> Marzocchi Roco WC Air


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde mich da wohl noch ein bischen durchlesen müssen, Google etc.
Mein Favorit war eigentlich der CCDB Air, wurde uns auch von Flatout Suspension empfohlen.
Hmmm, schwere Entscheidung.
Barney_1


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Oktober 2012)

bei mir geht der CCDB Air super. kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Oktober 2012)

Habe den Vivid Air nun auch ein paar mittellange Ausfahrten testen können. Bis dato bin ich fast ausschließlich Coil gefahren und muss zugeben das der Vivid spitzenmäßig funzt (Tune m/l) ! Hatte am Anfang den Ending Rebound unterschätzt und mich deftig abgelegt aber nun ist alles mehr als Tutti ! Ging super easy einzustellen, klare Kaufempfehlung ! Beim CCDB Air bin ich raus, keine Ahnung wie der geht usw ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...11-raw-gr-l-fox-dhx-rc2-np-titanfeder-3-x-350

Falls einer was Sucht


----------



## cliomare (24. Oktober 2012)

Hat mal jemand in der letzten Zeit sein Torque verkauft?

Bin am überlegen mein letztjähriges Torque Trailflow M durch ein neues FRX Dropzone zu ersetzen. Geändert sind der Dämpfer auf Manitour Swinger X6 Coil und die Bremsen auf Elixir CR. Laufradsatz würd ich entweder den neuen vom FRX oder meinen DT 440/Mavic 729 dazugeben.

Wie ist denn der Markt momentan. Bekommt man ein Trailflow überhaupt weg und wenn ja, zu welchem Preis. Hab bisher nur einmal ein Bike verlauft und das war eher mühsam und hat dann nicht so viel wie erhofft eingebracht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Oktober 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand in der letzten Zeit sein Torque verkauft?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mein letztjähriges Torque Trailflow M durch ein neues FRX Dropzone zu ersetzen. Geändert sind der Dämpfer auf Manitour Swinger X6 Coil und die Bremsen auf Elixir CR. Laufradsatz würd ich entweder den neuen vom FRX oder meinen DT 440/Mavic 729 dazugeben.
> 
> Wie ist denn der Markt momentan. Bekommt man ein Trailflow überhaupt weg und wenn ja, zu welchem Preis. Hab bisher nur einmal ein Bike verlauft und das war eher mühsam und hat dann nicht so viel wie erhofft eingebracht.


 
Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Zeit um sein Bike zu verkaufen gerade schlecht. Viele Hersteller und Shops hauen zur Zeit gute Angebote raus, wodurch der Verkauf eines Gebrauchtrades erschwert wird.

Du kannst es ja mal in den Bikemarkt setzen und schauen, ob sich jemand dafür interessiert. Was hast du dir denn preislich vorgestellt?


----------



## Famulus36 (24. Oktober 2012)

Tachchen.

Bin als Einsteiger bislang mit nem Giant NRS unterwegs, das ich mir etwas aufgehübscht habe. Jetzt hab ich a: Lust auf mehr Federweg und b: Bock auf Basteln. Kann nen 06er Torque-Rahmen bekommen, der zwar nicht der neueste Schrei ist, aber den Vorteil hat, dass ich vorhandene Parts (Mavic Crossride mit normalen Schnellspannern, Gabel mit 1 1/8-Schaft) nutzen kann. Ich hab schon genug teure Hobbys...

Meine Frage: Da der Rahmen keinen Dämpfer hat, brauche ich einen. Einbaumaß 222 weiss ich schon, welchen Dämpferhub brauche ich? Und welche Feder bei einem Gewicht von 80kg? Bin kein Bikepark-Heizer, fahre eher entspannte Runden hier in unseren Tagebaufolgelandschaften.
Und: Passt eine 170mm-Marzocchi 66 RC2 zu dem Rahmen?

Danke und Gruss
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Torque-Spezis schon im kollektiven Winterschlaf?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. Oktober 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Sind die Torque-Spezis schon im kollektiven Winterschlaf?



ca. 70 mm Hub / Feder 2,8" bei 400 LBS, sollte passen 170 mm Gabel geht natürlich, dein "Wunschmodell" kenne ich allerdings nicht persönlich. Alternativ ne 36 VAN die ging bei mir ganz gut damals


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2012)

Torque 2006 Rahmen neigt wohl zum Durchschlagen (degressiver Hinterbau), also einen Dämpfer mit hoher Progression  nehmen. Z.B.´Swinger 6-way oder Revox, die kann man recht progressiv einstellen.
180er Gabel geht auch. Oder ne 160er mit EXTERNEM unterem Steuersatz in 1.5", dann kannst du tapered fahren. Oder oben auch extern für 1,5", dann hast du aber ne sehr hohe Front.

PS Torque alt geht gut im Tagebau


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Na bitte, danke!

Also grundsätzlich eher Coil-Dämpfer?

Bzgl. externem Steuersatz muss ich mich belesen, hatte ich bislang noch nix von gehört. Ist ja grundsätzlich mein Problem mit dem alten Rahmen, in 1 1/8 Zoll gibts nicht allzu viel.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2012)

Na wenn du die 1 1/8er Gabel eh schon hast?
Extern zB Nukeproof Hope Acros usw. suchen. Unten hat der Rahmen ja 1 1/8 semiintegriert, da mÃ¼sste ne halbwegs lange Schale reingehen - dann kommt das Bike auch vorne hÃ¶her, das ist bei einer 160er Gabel sinnvoll, bei 180er nicht.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich Coil wÃ¼rde ich nicht sagen, aber du brauchst einen der nicht durchsackt (kein FOX) und progressiv ist, IMHO ist auch der Swinger X4 Air sehr progressiv. Kleine Luftkammer ist sicher besser, weiss ich aber nicht. Die Manitou bekommt man fÃ¼r 50 â¬ bis 150 â¬ in gutem Zustand, manchmal auch neu- mit SPV sind die billiger, das SPV stÃ¶rt nur auf ruppeligen und welligen Bergabstrecken, sonst ist es eher angenehm.


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok, beim Thema Dämpfer bin ich im Bilde. Sind die 222mm zwingend oder gingen auch 240er Dämpfer?

Thema Gabel: Ich hab noch keine. Die MZ 66 hab ich im Bikemarkt gefunden, ist auf Protone Luftfeder umgebaut, dadurch kein ETA mehr. Das gefällt mir von der Funktion eh nicht besonders, in meiner Reba am Giant habe ich U-Turn. Das wäre fein. Oder ich verzichte auf Verstellung. Steuersatz wäre dann sowas? http://r2-bike.com/FRm-Steuersatz-Dset-Tapers-44
  @cxfahrer: Welcher Tagebau ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2012)

zwingend 222 !

An meinem alten Torque hatte ich die 180er Durolux in 1 1/8 (s.Album), die ging prima solange man nicht droppte (mangelnde DÃ¤mpfung). Hatte ich dann fÃ¼r 190 â¬ verkauft. Absenkung ist beim alten Torque schon sehr hilfreich, ich war erst am Smrk, das war schon heftig mit der Float...

Der Steuersatz sieht gut aus - aber mess lieber nochmal mit Schieblehre nach.


Edit: komisch in GM ist die Markierung woanders als in GE ???

 51Â°14'34.34"N 12Â°26'48.27"E das mÃ¼sste in GE passen


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar. Meine Frau kommt aus Leipzisch.

Gut, dass du Citroen CX fährst und nich wie befürchtet Honda CX "Güllepumpe"...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Meine Frau kommt aus Leipzisch.
> 
> Gut, dass du Citroen CX fährst und nich wie befürchtet Honda CX "Güllepumpe"...



oder Cyclocross...oder Mazda CX....

Du hast aber nicht dies orange Torque erworben?


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Orange? Nö, ein schwarzes in M. Noch isses nicht da.


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Absenkung ist beim alten Torque schon sehr hilfreich, ich war erst am Smrk...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja, mit 180er Float vorn dort die Trails hochzutreten...die Absenkung an der Suntour ging halt auf Knopfdruck in Sekunden, das ist bei so welligen Trails wie am Smrk angenehm. Aber für Flachland und hohe Berge braucht man es nicht.

PS wer Smrk nicht kennt, ist Pflichtprogramm: 
http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/en/home-page
http://www.facebook.com/singltrekpodsmrkem


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte, das isn Schreibfehler.

Dann hätte ich doch ein Bionicon Alva kaufen sollen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Oktober 2012)

Kein Bionicon


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Warum nicht? War bislang mein Traumbike...


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Oktober 2012)

Finde die Bionicon nicht so prall, bin schon mehrmals eins gefahren und war von der Funktion nicht so begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (26. Oktober 2012)

Hab selber eins im Fuhrpark und bin auch schon andere & neuere Modelle gefahren. Die Gabel ist wirklich nicht der Bringer, ein klares NoGo auch wenn die Geometrieverstellung schon ein echt nettes Gimmik ist.

Ist aber OT hier, dafür gibts einen eigenen Thread


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt.

Gibts denn noch Besitzer eines alten Torque?


----------



## prof.66 (26. Oktober 2012)

Was verstehst du unter alt ? Ich hab eins aus 2008 und mein Bruder ein 2010


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem alten Rahmen. Meins ist von 2006, also quasi uralt.


----------



## Famulus36 (27. Oktober 2012)

@cxfahrer: Wenn ich ne Tapered-Gabel mit externem unterem Steuersatz verbaue, sollte der Schaft schon ne ordentliche Länge haben, oder? Steuerrohr ist glaub ich 140. Wenn ich ne Gebraucht-Gabel mit 185mm Schaftlänge nehme, is das zu kurz...?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Oktober 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> @_cxfahrer_: Wenn ich ne Tapered-Gabel mit externem unterem Steuersatz verbaue, sollte der Schaft schon ne ordentliche Länge haben, oder? Steuerrohr ist glaub ich 140. Wenn ich ne Gebraucht-Gabel mit 185mm Schaftlänge nehme, is das zu kurz...?


 
Kommt drauf an, was für nen Vorbau du benutzen möchtest.


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Oktober 2012)

@Famulus36 Bevor du was kaufst, miss deinen Vorbau. Ich habe beim L  Rahmen mit dem Originalen Steuersatz Probleme mit knapp über 18,5cm  Schaftlänge. Und keiner meiner 3 Vorbauten ist flach genug. So hab ich  jetzt 0,5cm Vorbauüberstand zum Schaft. In der Stadt fahr ich so - aber  zumuten würd ich dem Rad so nichts. 

Ich hab nen L Rahmen, der M hat ein 1cm kürzers Steuerrohr, 2010.

Kernaussage - 18,5 könnte eng werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2012)

Spacer wirst du nicht brauchen. Der externe steuersatz hat 15mm, ein Vorbau 40mm ca.

195mm sollte es zur Sicherheit sein.


----------



## Famulus36 (27. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, danke!

Gruss ausm verschneiten Osten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute habe mal ne Frage..will an meine Torque (2009er Rahmen;Größe L) eine neue Gabel verbauen.Reichen 182mm Gabelschaft aus,habe nämlich keine Lust das Rad zu zerlegen um nachzumessen ^^.

Gruß


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. Oktober 2012)

mess halt von außen.


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich schon..dachte aber wäre bisschen ungenau


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. Oktober 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Hi Leute habe mal ne Frage..will an meine Torque (2009er Rahmen;Größe L) eine neue Gabel verbauen.Reichen 182mm Gabelschaft aus,habe nämlich keine Lust das Rad zu zerlegen um nachzumessen ^^.
> 
> Gruß




Was soll den da rein, los sag


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Oktober 2012)

180er Fox 36..hab eine neue zu nem sehr guten Preis gefunden ..wann sieht man sich wieder im SW?


----------



## Famulus36 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad "aus Versehen" ne 09er Marzocchi 55 ATA ersteigert. Und dann auch noch mit weißem Casting...

Ich hoffe, die taugt was, war zumindest ziemlich preiswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Hab grad "aus Versehen" ne 09er Marzocchi 55 ATA ersteigert. Und dann auch noch mit weißem Casting...
> 
> Ich hoffe, die taugt was, war zumindest ziemlich preiswert.





Es gibt da einen langen thread zur 55ata, 08-10 sind die schlechten....

100 euro

Gleich wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Famulus36 (28. Oktober 2012)

Na toll... FÃ¼r die gleiche mit schwarzem Casting wurden kurz darauf 235â¬ geboten...

Hab auch noch ne 66RCV von 09 im Angebot. Besser?


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2012)

2009er Modelle waren alle schlecht - Stichwort Buchsenspiel


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Oktober 2012)

Hätte eine 2011er  MZ66 RCV aus dem Playzone 2011 übrig. Die 2011er hat kein Spiel und funktioniert tadellos. Einziger Nachteil: Systembedingt kommt sie sehr schnellen Stößen nicht so gut hinterher.


----------



## Famulus36 (29. Oktober 2012)

Die passt nicht in meinen 06er Rahmen.

Ich probier die erstmal, ne Lyrik wäre mir eh am liebsten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hätte eine 2011er  MZ66 RCV aus dem Playzone 2011 übrig. Die 2011er hat kein Spiel und funktioniert tadellos. Einziger Nachteil: Systembedingt kommt sie sehr schnellen Stößen nicht so gut hinterher.


 
Meine 2011er 66 RCV kommt bei schnellen Stößen relativ gut hinterher, da kann ich mich nicht beklagen  Was hast´n für ein Set Up gemacht?


----------



## Xah88 (29. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Meine 2011er 66 RCV kommt bei schnellen Stößen relativ gut hinterher, da kann ich mich nicht beklagen  Was hast´n für ein Set Up gemacht?



Ernst ? Das war die schlechteste Gabel, die ich je gefahren bin. Federweg wurde nicht genutzt und man wusste nie genau, was die Gabel macht ... bzw, wenn man den Federweg nutzen wollte und fast ohne Luft gefahren ist, war sie viel zu weich und träge ...einfach nur Murcks das Ding....


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

@Xah88

Den Federweg nutze ich immer voll und fahre die Gabel ohne Luft. Spricht super soft an und ist nicht zu weich.

Eventuell war die bei dir verbaute Feder zu weich?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Oktober 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ernst ? Das war die schlechteste Gabel, die ich je gefahren bin. Federweg wurde nicht genutzt und man wusste nie genau, was die Gabel macht ... bzw, wenn man den Federweg nutzen wollte und fast ohne Luft gefahren ist, war sie viel zu weich und träge ...einfach nur Murcks das Ding....



Hehe, mach die Gabel mal nicht so schlecht. Dann kauft sie gar keiner mehr! 

Setup weiß ich nicht mehr. Denk mal 2-5 Pumpenhübe Luft, Feder ziemlich ohne Vorspannung (75kg), Druckstufe offen, Zugstufe "ein bisschen".
Für langsame, schwierige, sehr verblockte Wege und zum Dropen war sie ziemlich gut. Sobald ich aber auf leichteren Rumpelstrecken schneller gefahren bin, ist sie nicht mehr schnell genug mitgekommen und verhärtet - zB bei Bremswellen. Dann taten mit schnell die Hände weh...


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist die nicht durchgehend 1 1/8el?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Oktober 2012)

Tapered


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Oktober 2012)

Viele Grüße aus dem Schnne von mir und meinem Torque!


----------



## Famulus36 (29. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist die nicht durchgehend 1 1/8el?



Die 55, die ich leider gekauft hab, ist 1 1/8.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus dem Schnne von mir und meinem Torque!



Sehr feines Video!


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Oktober 2012)

@Hardtail94

Schönes Video


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Die 55, die ich leider gekauft hab, ist 1 1/8.



Dann ist der Lenkwinkel arg steil bei 160mm Fw. 
Damit hast du dann in der Summe die schlechtestmögliche Kombination. Eine zu kurze Gabel die oft nur 4cm Federweg frei gibt in einem degressiven Rahmen. Fehlt nur noch ein schlechter Dämpfer .

PS: man kann aber auch mit 160er Gabel und Fox Dämpfer im 06er Torque fahren, wenns sein muss 
(aber @ faradfara hat schon längst was neues):






@ hardtail94:


----------



## Famulus36 (30. Oktober 2012)

Na hurra! Dämpfer: MZ Roco Coil. 

Muss ich doch nach ner Lyrik suchen. Taugt die X-Fusion Vengeance was?


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Oktober 2012)

Noch ne blöde Frage: Da ich gern meine X0-Gripshifter behalten würde, brauche ich ja nen Sram-Umwerfer. Gibts da was in E-Type inkl. Halter für Tretlagerklemmung?


----------



## Mithras (31. Oktober 2012)

puuhh .. sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen .. nur für ISCG via Adapterplatte.. aaaber .. habe auch X9 Shifter mit nem Shimano SLX Umwerfer, bei Umwerfern passt die Übersetzung (außer Hammerschmidt).. da kannst Shimano und SRAM kombinieren .. (hoffe auch bei Gripshiftschaltern, berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (31. Oktober 2012)

Scheinst recht zu haben, zumindest haben einige, die die X0-Gripshifter bei ebay anbieten, angegeben, dass die auch mit Shimano-Umwerfern funktionieren. Ich probier's einfach aus. Zur Not müsste ich für den Umwerfer einen Attack-Shifter nehmen.


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Oktober 2012)

Und damit die Fragerei nich aufhört:
 @cxfahrer: Kumpel hat mir ne Domain U-Turn mit Tapered Schaft angeboten, die wäre sogar noch billiger als die MZ 55. Da ich preiswert bauen möchte (muss noch nen Motor für meinen Rod kaufen...), wird's vorerst keine Lyrik oder Van. Taugt die Domain eher als die Marzocchi? Würde mit entsprechendem Steuersatz die Front höher bringen.

Prost


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sie RC hat (Motion Control Knopf rechts oben) ist die nicht schlechter als ne Lyrik RC.  Wenn die R ist, ärgerst du dich nur, dann laß es.
So eine Lyrik hatte ich anfangs auch, die spiket halt und kommt bei schnellen Schlägen nicht mehr hinterher, also nichts fürs Heizen auf Rappeltrails - wie die RCV. Eher für verblocktes Gelände geeignet, da bequem fast blockierbar. 
U-Turn ist genial.
Kann man mit @ smubob´s Hülse auch auf 170mm aufbocken. 
Unkaputtbar im Gegensatz zur 55 aus 08, die gerne mal bei 4cm steckenbleibt und dann komplett zerlegt werden muss. 
Bekannter hatte daher immer eine zweite als Ersatz mit auf längeren Ausflügen. 

Es gibt auch noch günstigere Steuersätze für extern unten (ich hab hier zB einen von FSA liegen, allerdings ohne Lager).


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

PS: Rod? Neulich kam 2lane Blacktop im TV  ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iizNf8sYR0M&feature=player_detailpage"]"Two-Lane Blacktop" (1971) Opening Scene - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Oktober 2012)

@cxfahrer:
Sowas:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6zVrf3exrY&feature=related"]4 Banger Roadster Pickup - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gibts das Lager irgendwo einzeln? Der von Nukeproof ist auch billiger, ist glaub ich der "44IETS", knapp unter 50â¬. Wie heisst der bei FSA?

Wozu brauch ich Motion Control?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

Druckstufe einstellbar. Bei der R gibts nur ne einfache Zugstufe, da kann man dann nur übers Öl was verändern.

Lager gibts einzeln, sind genormt. Aber frag mich nicht---hat zufällig auch in mein 09er Torque als integriertes gepasst.

Ah sehr fein, solangs nicht Plastik ist. Ich hab halt Kindheitserinnerungen an den Bel Air (aber 57er).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (31. Oktober 2012)

Kein Plastik, Gott bewahre! Und auch kein 08/15-Chevy-Smallblock.
57er Chevy? Dann gefällt dir evtl. auch meine Sau:












So, nu genug gespamt.


----------



## Topanga (1. November 2012)

Ein paar Fragen an die Technikversierten:

Ich habe die Hussefelt Kurbel aus meinem FRX 6 ausgebaut und möchte dafür eine XT FC-M770 einbauen. Folgende Probleme sind jetzt aufgetreten:

1. Die Gewindehülsen der Kettenblattschrauben sind zu lang für das Single Kettenblatt. Gibt es solche Gewindehülsen auch kürzer, oder soll ich die einfach abdrehen? Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre mit Unterlegscheiben auszugleichen.

2. Die Aufnahmen an der Kurbel für das kleine Kettenblatt kollidieren mit den Befestigungsschrauben der e13 Kefü. Ich könnte die Aufnahmen an der Kurbel planfräsen, oder versuchen, ob mit Senkschrauben an der Kefü das Problem ebenfalls zu lösen ist. Welche Methode würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

3. Um wieviele Glieder muß ich die Kette kürzen wenn ich ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig einbaue? (ZEE)

Im Vorab schon mal besten Dank für Eure Tipps.

Gruß  Jo


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen an die Technikversierten:
> 
> Ich habe die Hussefelt Kurbel aus meinem FRX 6 ausgebaut und möchte dafür eine XT FC-M770 einbauen. Folgende Probleme sind jetzt aufgetreten:
> 
> ...



Hey,

zu erstens: Die gibt es. Schau mal: https://www.google.de/#q=kettenblat...eb8a4157b3603c&bpcl=36601534&biw=1760&bih=914

zu zweitens: Senkschrauben. Die sind billiger, wie sich ne Kurbel zu ruinieren.

zu drittens: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm
Schaltwerk montieren, kontrollieren, wie weit sich der untere Schaltwerkskäfig nach vorne drücken lässt. Die Kette bis kurz vor dieser Schaltwerksposition kürzen. Dabei die Stellung des Käfigs auf kleinstem Ritzel beachten. Im Notfall Stück für Stück kürzen.

Und viertens: Es gibt für das FRX ein extra Thema. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526852&page=174

Gruß Simon


----------



## Topanga (1. November 2012)

Moin Simdiem,

danke für die schnelle Info am frühen Morgen!

Wegen der Kettenblattschrauben war ich heute Abend bei einem örtlichen Händler und habe nach kurzen Schrauben/Gewindehülsen für 1-Blatt Betrieb gefragt. Leider konnte er mit diesem theoretischen Fall nichs anfangen und sagte ich das mal ausmessen und dann wieder kommen.

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Kurbel dadurch ruiniert würde. Die Aufnahmen stehen über, ein abfräsen (ca.3mm) würde die Festigkeit der Kurbel nicht beeinträchtigen. Diese Kurbel bleibt im FRX, bis sie kaputtgefahren ist, als 1-Blatt Kurbel. Aber ich werde trotzdem die Senkschraubenvariante vorher ausprobieren.

Meine Technik Fragen werde ich dann wieder im FRX Fred posten. In letzter Zeit waren da so viele Bilder und Filmchen 'FRX in Action'

Gruß Jo ..........und gute N8


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. November 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Wegen der Kettenblattschrauben war ich heute Abend bei einem örtlichen Händler und habe nach kurzen Schrauben/Gewindehülsen für 1-Blatt Betrieb gefragt. Leider konnte er mit diesem theoretischen Fall nichs anfangen und sagte ich das mal ausmessen und dann wieder kommen.



Die 4 Hülsen an die Schleifmaschine halten dauert insgesamt 2 Minuten. Muss ja nicht mal exakt plan werden, dass du dafür eine Drehbank bemühen müsstest. So kurz machen, dass die Hülse nicht mehr an der Schraube anstößt - aber das hast du sicher schon gemerkt. Kannst dann ja nach längeren Hüsen suchen,  wenn du wieder mal 2 Blätter montieren willst. 

Mach beim Kette kürzen keine altmodische Wissenschaft mit irgendwas abzählen. Das ist umständlich und funktioniert nur am Hardtail. 
Damit die Kette nicht schlabbert, gehört sie so kurz wie möglich. Dazu vorn und hinten aufs große Ritzel schalten und kompell einfedern (Feder aushängen oder Luft aus Dämpfer raus) und in der Position so weit kürzen wie geht - also wie das Schaltwerk her gibt.

Zum Verständnis:
Wenn du ein zu kurzes Schaltwerk für deine Kettenblätter-Kassetten-Kombi gekauft hast, hängt die Kette jetzt bei vorn klein und hinten klein durch. Dann kannst du weiter kürzen, aber darfst dann die Kombi vorn groß und hinten groß nicht mehr fahren, sonst kracht dein Schaltwerk beim Einfedern ab. 
Die Kette völlig schräg fährt man ja üblicherweise nicht und bergauf dropt man auch selten. Deshalb ist das auch kein Problem, wenn man diese Kombi nicht fahren kann. Man sollte nur wissen, ab welchem Ritzel es hinten kritisch wird und vorm Drop schalten.


----------



## Topanga (1. November 2012)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Tipps!

Heute morgen bin ich zu der Einsicht gekommen, daß die 3-fach XT Kurbel nicht mit der e13 Kefü kompatibel ist. Wenn die Kurbel richtig eingebaut ist laufen die Aufnahmen des 3. Kettenblattes nicht nur an den Befestigungsschrauben der Kefü an, sondern diese Aufnahmen schleifen auch an dem Blech (Aufkantung) der Kefü. Da ich die Kurbel nicht schon wieder verkaufen möchte und eine 2 fach-Kurbel kaufen, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als diese Aufnahmen etwas abzufräsen. Mit Spacern zu arbeiten bringt auch nichts, weil dann die Kettenlinie nicht mehr stimmt. Hat noch jemand eine geniale Idee bevor ich anfange zu fräsen?

Zur Kettenlänge: Ich habe dann vorne nur noch ein 36er Blatt und hinten eine Kassette 11-32. Gibt es in der Kombi Probleme mit dem Schräglauf? Wenn die Kette dann äbgelängt ist auf hinten groß mit einfedern sollte das Abreissen des Schaltwerkes auch kein Thema sein.


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für Eure Tipps!
> 
> ...



Hey,

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo bei dir was schleift, aber es hört sich für mich an , als wenn die führung zu weit außen und die Kurbel zu weit innen sitzt. Du hast noch die Orignialführung, die von Canyon verbaut wurde dran?! 
Ich hatte meine damals demontiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass hinter dem Kettenführungsträgerblech Plastikhülsen als Spacer verbaut waren. Vielleicht sind die bei dir auch verbaut und lösen durch entfernen dein Problem

Gruß Simon


----------



## Topanga (1. November 2012)

Ich habe mir eine schwarze e13 LS1+ (mit Taco) gekauft. Die Grundplatte ist baugleich mit der im Auslieferzustand. Die Spacer sind 3mm - die rausnehmen würde für die Kurbel ausreichen, dann schleift aber die Schwinge an der Grundplatte . Ich denke, daß ich nicht um die Bearbeitung der Kurbel herumkomme, wenn ich die e13 als Kefü dranlassen möchte.


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine schwarze e13 LS1+ (mit Taco) gekauft. Die Grundplatte ist baugleich mit der im Auslieferzustand. Die Spacer sind 3mm - die rausnehmen würde für die Kurbel ausreichen, dann schleift aber die Schwinge an der Grundplatte . Ich denke, daß ich nicht um die Bearbeitung der Kurbel herumkomme, wenn ich die e13 als Kefü dranlassen möchte.



Oh verdammt. Dann haben die Spacer wohl doch ihren Sinn. Die arme Kurbel


----------



## Topanga (3. November 2012)

Das Abfräsen (4mm) der Aufnahmen  für das 3. Kettenblatt hat gar nicht weh getan.........

Inzwischen habe ich auch in der e13  Einbauanleitung gesehen, daß diese Kefü nur mit 1-fach Kurbel zu verwenden sind.     http://www.e13components.com/setup_instructions/lg1_plus_web.pdf

Also war es die richtige Entscheidung aus meiner XT Kurbel eine '1-fach Kurbel' zu machen. Jetzt ist ausreichend Platz zwischen Kurbel und Kefü Platte/ -Verschraubung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (3. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

wenn das hier irgendwo im Thread schon beantwortet wurde - tut mir leid ich habe nichts gefunden.
Ich muss an meine Torque FR von 2009 die Hinterbaulager wechseln, weil die mittlerweile nicht mehr das tun was sie sollen. Wie bekomme ich die Lager (bzw. erst einmal die "Achse") über dem Tretlager raus?



Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## FeliXtreme (4. November 2012)

Gleitlager versuchen mit einer Zange herauszziehen, Ring lösen, da braucht man wieder ne Spezielzange. Dann habe ich ne dünnere Achse genommen und das gegenüberliegende Lager vorsichtig, gleichmäßig ausgeschlagen. 

GIBT es einen MASTERPLAN fürs Aus-/ Einpressen????


----------



## Nothing85 (4. November 2012)

Hi, 
hab (hatte) vor mein Torque in den Wintermonaten farblich etwas umzugestallten. 
Aber da der Rahmen schwarz anodisiert ist wird das nicht ganz so einfach. 
Habe gelesen das bei abbeizen das Material dünner wird, was ja nicht mein Ziel ist 
Aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten hab ich doch nicht oder? Hatte auch überlegt nur mit Folien bzw Aufklebern zu arbeiten aber de sollen auch halten und nicht beim nächsten putzen aufweichen.
Hat da jemand Lesestoff für mich oder einen Vorschlag wie ich das ganze angehen kann?


----------



## SEB92 (4. November 2012)

Alle Lager gewechselt, danke!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (5. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wusste nicht wo ich sowas am besten Poste aber die anzeige hier sieht mir sehr nach einer "vom LKW gefallen" geschichte aus.

Sollte also jemand dieses Rad wiedererkennen ... viel Spaß beim Verkäufer "aufsuchen".

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...yon-cross-bike-einzelstueck/82507494-217-5318


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Hab' ich auch schon gefunden und gemeldet 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=588189


----------



## DerWahnsinn (5. November 2012)

Cool ! Da bekommt bald jemand mal ein paar auf die Fr.... "Finger"


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. November 2012)

Ich hoffe die Kollegen in blau lassen sich nicht zu viel Zeit. Er kann das Ding jederzeit für ein Appel und Ei loswerden.

Drücke die Daumen das es gut geht !


----------



## Nothing85 (6. November 2012)

Habe jetzt eine Firma gefunden die meinen Rahmen eloxieren oder pulverbeschichten würde. Was würdet ihr vorziehen von der Farbe mal abgesehen. Beim Elox gibt es nicht ganz so viel Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. November 2012)

Cool, was kostet sowas denn ? .. musst vorher selbst die alte Oberflächenbeschichtung abbekommen oder sandstrahlen die den Rahmen auch ?


----------



## Nothing85 (6. November 2012)

Also ich hab heute nur ganz grob nachgefragt und preislich würde mein Vorhaben zwischen 250 und 300 euro liegen. Ich kann dir jetzt nicht sagen ob mit abbeizen oder sandstrahlen oder ohne. Ohne würde ich mich definiv nach einem anderen Betrieb umsehen.
Sie haben nur geschrieben das der Rahmen komplett zerlegt sein muss (alle Lager raus etc). Ich werde morgen oder so nochmal genauer nachfragen.


----------



## Mithras (6. November 2012)

Danke für die Info, wenn du genaueres weist, wäre es cool, wenn du nen kurzen Post machen kannst


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (7. November 2012)

Beim Pulvern bekommst du für jeden Euro ein Gramm aufs Rahmengewicht. Sonst wollen da alle immer sparen, deshalb würde ich's eloxieren - wenn die es drauf haben, dass die Lagersitze dabei heile bleiben.


----------



## fuschnick (7. November 2012)

.....


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. November 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r die Info, wenn du genaueres weist, wÃ¤re es cool, wenn du nen kurzen Post machen kannst



Hi, habe mich da letzten Winter schon schlau gemacht und kam zu dem Ergebniss das Elox etwas mehr verlangt als Pulvern.



Rahmen komplett zerlegen
Alle Lager raus
Chemisch entlacken lassen (angefragt ca. 30 - 40 â¬)
entweder Pulver (50-80 â¬) od Elox (70-100 â¬)
wenn  man eine gleichmÃ¤Ãige oberflÃ¤che wÃ¼nscht (nur bei elox notwendig)  sollte man es glasperlstrahlen lassen (ca. 20 â¬), sandgestrahlt wird da nix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




beim elox "kann" es zu farbabweichungen (dunkler) an den schweissnÃ¤hten kommen
Pulverbeschichtung ist etwas schwerer, ca 100g mehrgewicht  beim Torque, man hat aber eine groÃe Farbauswahl
Habe  an meinem Torque nach dem Winter einen Lagerwechsel geplant, wollte in  diesem zug auch direkt meine Pulverbeschichtung entfernen lassen und das  "pure" Alu so fahren, also ohne OberflÃ¤che, nur etwas "gebÃ¼rstet".  Sieht bei einem bekannten (anderes Rad) echt gut aus und vertrÃ¤gt sich  bis dato auch ganz gut mit schweiÃ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel spaÃ beim Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. November 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


>



Bsp. "Pulvertorque"


----------



## Nothing85 (7. November 2012)

@DerWahnsinn: Hattest du irgendwelche Probleme mit den Lagern? Gibt es da irgendwas wichtiges zu sagen?

Ich meine 100g mehr oder weniger machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett...hab eh nicht DIE Leichtbauteile dran und komm trotzdem meine 1000hm berg hoch ohne Lockout und Absenkung.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. November 2012)

Also hab grade wieder eine Mail bekommen.
Sie würden den Rahmen abbeizen und das wäre mit im Preis enthalten. Ich werde wohl demnächst mal ein Termin machen und mir ein paar Farbmuster anschauen.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> 100g mehr oder weniger machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett



 (spaÃ)

Alle Lager (bis auf eins) sind ohne Probleme raus zu bekommen. Welches Lager ein wenig Spezialwerkzeug/Eigenbauwerkzeug oder einfach nur glÃ¼ck braucht ist: 

"das am Rahmen ankommende Kettenstrebenlager auf der Nichtantriebsseite" (sorry ging nicht kompilzierter  )

Es sitzt eine schwarze HÃ¼lse/FÃ¼hrung drin die man irgendwie raus bekommen muss. Ich habe mir dazu folgendes *Teil* bestellt. Ab dann isses kein Hexenwerk mehr 

ABER !

200 - 300 â¬ ist eher eine frechheit ! Das bekommst du KOMPLETT auch fÃ¼r 100 - 200 â¬


----------



## McFussel (7. November 2012)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Innenauszieher!


----------



## Famulus36 (8. November 2012)

Mal wieder ne blöde Frage: Hab für mein 06er einen MZ Roco Coil gekauft. Kommt der mit dem Piggy Bag nach oben oder nach unten rein oder ist das egal?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne blöde Frage: Hab für mein 06er einen MZ Roco Coil gekauft. Kommt der mit dem Piggy Bag nach oben oder nach unten rein oder ist das egal?



Mit ohne Feder eingebaut ausprobieren, das hängt von der Rahmengroesse ab.


----------



## Nothing85 (18. November 2012)

...


----------



## Famulus36 (20. November 2012)

Ich schon wieder.

Das Bike ist soweit zusammen, nur noch Schaltung einstellen und Dekor anbringen. War nicht so einfach, den MZ Roco R Coil reinzubekommen, musste den Umlenkhebel nachbearbeiten. Zwei Fragen: Ist die Feder 450x2,75 zu hart für meine 80 Kilo? Oder kann man den Roco R blockieren? Das Ding federt nämlich kein Stück ein...


----------



## Famulus36 (20. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mit ohne Feder eingebaut ausprobieren, das hängt von der Rahmengroesse ab.



Wie? Gibts da auch nen Federspanner wie beim Auto? Mit der Hand bekomme ich den jedenfalls nicht zusammengedrückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2012)

Die Feder ist bestimmt zu hart.

Meine am Swinger hat glaub 350 und ich wiege 92+Klimbim - sind zwar 13mm mehr Federweg, aber soo viel macht das nicht  aus.

Es gibt doch diese Federratenrechner im Netz.


----------



## Famulus36 (20. November 2012)

@cxfahrer: Und wie bekomme ich sie raus? Federspanner?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2012)

Ist die sooo lang? 
Wenn die Kragenmutter nicht genug Raum gibt, so ist es am einfachsten zum Radladen zu gehen, und sich die Feder mit Federspanner ausbauen zu lassen.
Wenn du einen sehr fetten Kumpel hast, lass ihn aufs Rad sitzen und du baust derweil 10 ultradicke Kabelbinder um die Windungen...


----------



## Famulus36 (20. November 2012)

So nen fetten Kumpel hab ich leider nich...


----------



## El_Sandro (21. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine schwarze Umkelnwippe und die Kappen übrig hat oder gegen eine blaue Tauschen würde?
Fahre das Canyon Torque Dropzone 8.0
Brauche nur die Wippe und die Kappen gebe aber auch gerne den Schnellspanner obendrauf da ich ihn nicht mehr benötige...

Würde mich über Antworten und Infos sehr freuen 

Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man den Unterschied im Uphill Verhalten eines FRX mit 200mm vorne und eines mit 180mm vorne stark merkt? Also allein auf die Gabel bezogen. Sind das große Unterschiede?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man den Unterschied im Uphill Verhalten eines FRX mit 200mm vorne und eines mit 180mm vorne stark merkt? Also allein auf die Gabel bezogen. Sind das große Unterschiede?



Klar! kommt ja einfach auf die Einbauhöhe an, ergo desto Tiefer die Front, desto besser für Uphill!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2012)

Ich hab kein FRX, aber Gabeleinbauhöhe ist ja bei Doppelbrücke und Singlecrown gleich.

Der Federweg bergauf ist ja uninteressant, da eh dein ganzes Gewicht nach hinten hängt. Wird sicher etwas mehr pumpen im Wiegetritt, aber das macht meine 180er auch. Spanngurt im Zweifel dabei haben.


----------



## mok2905 (22. November 2012)

Ich fahre ja zur Zeit auch noch das 11er Torque mit 180mm in M und mir persönlich ist es im Park nicht laufruhig genug. 

Ist aber vielleicht auch nur Einbildung, fürs nächste Jahr gibts auf jeden Fall erstmal einen richtigen Downhiller zum testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. November 2012)

Für Spanngurt ist der Uphill zu kurz. Da bin ich schon oben bis ich den drangemacht habe


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2012)

Na wenn der sooo kurz ist, ist es eh wurst. 
Aufm Pumptrack macht aber kein Torque eine gute Figur.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. November 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja zur Zeit auch noch das 11er Torque mit 180mm in M und mir persönlich ist es im Park nicht laufruhig genug.
> 
> Ist aber vielleicht auch nur Einbildung, fürs nächste Jahr gibts auf jeden Fall erstmal einen richtigen Downhiller zum testen.



spiel dich mal mit der zugstufe des dämpfers  dachte ich habs gut eingestellt gehabt obwohl ich mich viel damit gespielt hab, und dann hats mal ein freund "GSCHEID" eingestellt und was an laufruhe rauskam war bei meinem torque 2k11 für meine bikepark einsätze völlig ausreichend


----------



## psx0407 (22. November 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> spiel dich mal mit der zugstufe des dämpfers  dachte ich habs gut eingestellt gehabt obwohl ich mich viel damit gespielt hab, und dann hats mal ein freund "GSCHEID" eingestellt


was war der grundsätzliche unterschied bei der zugstufenveränderung ?
hast du nun mehr oder weniger zugstufendämpfung als vorher ?

ich persönliche fahre ja mit tendenziell weniger dämpfung, lasse den dämpfer also schnell wieder "rauskommen". ich habe mir aber noch nicht die mühe gemacht, viele einstellungen durchzutesten.

psx0407


----------



## Famulus36 (22. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du einen sehr fetten Kumpel hast...



War nicht nötig. Der Roco war über die Dämpfung blockiert. 
Wusste nicht, dass das geht. Nu federt er, ob die Feder trotzdem zu hart ist, werd ich sehen. Wieviel SAG würdest du empfehlen?

Die MZ 55 macht übrigens nen ganz guten Eindruck. Was mich gewundert hat: Beim Aufpumpen der Luftkammer kam Dämpferöl unten aus dem Ventil. Ich nehme mal an, das hat da nichts zu suchen. Irgendne Dichtung durch oder kann das beim Transport in der Kiste (kopfüber im Paketauto?) da reingelaufen sein? Hatte mal gelesen, dass manche RS-Gabeln das nicht mögen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> was war der grundsätzliche unterschied bei der zugstufenveränderung ?
> hast du nun mehr oder weniger zugstufendämpfung als vorher ?
> 
> ich persönliche fahre ja mit tendenziell weniger dämpfung, lasse den dämpfer also schnell wieder "rauskommen". ich habe mir aber noch nicht die mühe gemacht, viele einstellungen durchzutesten.


Die meisten Leute der DH-Fraktion fahren eher recht viel Zugstufe, also langsames Ausfedern für "Staubsauger-Fahrwerk". Ist aber Geschmacksache, ich mags auch nicht, wenn es zu langsam ist.




Famulus36 schrieb:


> Wieviel SAG würdest du empfehlen?


Auch wenn ich nicht der cxfahrer bin: 25-30% passen beim Torque ganz gut.




Famulus36 schrieb:


> Was mich gewundert hat: Beim Aufpumpen der Luftkammer kam Dämpferöl unten aus dem Ventil. Ich nehme mal an, das hat da nichts zu suchen.


Waren es nur ein paar Tropfen? Wenn ja, ist das normal. In jeder Luftkammer ist etwas Dämpfungs- oder Schmieröl drin, um die Dichtungen zu schmieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leuts, bevor ich mich totsuche... hat noch wer die Anleitung wie man bei nem 2011er FR-Rahmen die Kettenstrebe ab bekommt? .. Ist lt. Explosionszeichnungen  etwas anders als beim 2012er Rahmen, hab die Linke und die Rechte Schraube draußen, irgendwie tut sich dennoch nix .. .. die kleinere Achse innen scheint auch nicht zum Durchschlagen gemacht ..

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab die Zeichung grad net da aber du musst diese Hülse raus popeln. Bei mir gings am besten so: Elektriker Schraubendreher (mit Isolierung welche konisch zuläuft) in die Hülse stecken bis die Gummi-Isolierung geklemmt hat und dann das ganz raus ziehen


----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2012)

Ahh das Teil das auf der linken seite steckt, das mit dem Phasenprüfer versuche ich gleich mal .. Thx..


----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2012)

fesch hat geklappt, allerdings saß die Sa* fest wie Harry ... das Lager rechts ist im Sack.. also gleich mal 2 Neue bestellen .. die von meiner Kettenführung sind auch hin ..


----------



## Mantaray79 (11. Dezember 2012)

El_Sandro schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine schwarze Umkelnwippe und die Kappen übrig hat oder gegen eine blaue Tauschen würde?
> Fahre das Canyon Torque Dropzone 8.0
> ...



Bekommste wohl nur direkt bei Canyon. Hab auch das Torque Dropzone 8.0 in Raw mit blauer Wippe gehabt und alles von blau auf schwarz geändert. Wippe hat glaub ich ca. 60 gekostet.


----------



## mssc (12. Dezember 2012)

D.h. die Wippen gibts bei Canyon einzeln auch zu kaufen? Hätte gedacht mal gelesen zu haben, dass es nur ganze Rahmen gibt (als Crash-Replacement zB).
Will mein FRX Dropzone etwas umstylen, da wäre das natürlich sehr praktisch, muss ich die Originalteile nicht zu easyelox schicken...


----------



## Nothing85 (12. Dezember 2012)

So und damit hier auch mal wieder Fotos kommen hier ein anderes von heute Vormittag.
(Bremsleitung wird iwann mal optimiert )


----------



## rider_x (12. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute...
Hat einer von euch bei seinem braun/orange Torque (Rockzone + Playzone 2011) den weißen Canyon Schriftzug entfernt und hat da evtl. auch ein Foto von? Überlege den zu entfernen und wollte mal sehen wie es wirkt bevor ich los lege.
Ein Foto im Netz hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## SEB92 (12. Dezember 2012)

ungefähr so


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Mir ist vor Kurzem der Gummiring am Kopf meiner X-12 Achse zerbröselt... sollte man den ersetzen oder "drauf gesch***en"?  Hat der überhaupt eine nennenswerte Funktion? Ich wüsste nebenbei auch nicht, wo man das Teil nachbekommen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat Canyon diesen Gummi-Ring bei einer Rep. zerstört. Die haben die Achse so fest angeknallt, dass ich Mühe hatte diese wieder loszubekommen. Seitdem fahre ich so rum, hab dadurch kein Problem.


----------



## fuschnick (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi Seb, mit was hast du den Schriftzug entfernt? Hat das gut geklappt?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2012)

Viel Aceton und viele Lappen, am besten ein Filzpad.

Bei der x-12 Achse passt doch sicher ein Standard O-Ring? 
Ich fahr aber auch schon länger ohne rum.


----------



## SEB92 (12. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Bereichsreparaturpinsel in Photoshop^^
dürfte ja reichen um zu sehen wie's aussehen würde


----------



## fuschnick (12. Dezember 2012)

deswegen diese Schlieren


----------



## El_Sandro (13. Dezember 2012)

Mantaray79 schrieb:


> Bekommste wohl nur direkt bei Canyon. Hab auch das Torque Dropzone 8.0 in Raw mit blauer Wippe gehabt und alles von blau auf schwarz geändert. Wippe hat glaub ich ca. 60 gekostet.



Danke für deine Antwort,
habe mehrmals angerufen, einmal wurde mir gesagt das es die Teile nicht einzeln gibt und das andere mal ich müsste mein Bike hinbringen.

Grüße


----------



## rider_x (13. Dezember 2012)

@ SEB92 : Danke...hab das mit den Fotoprogrammen nicht so drauf


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Viel Aceton und viele Lappen, am besten ein Filzpad.


Ich habe eine Subrosa Felge letztens mit Solvent 50 ihrer Schriftzüge entledigt, vielleicht geht das auch bei den Schriftzügen auf dem Rahmen. Das Zeug hat eine Bürste auf dem Sprühkopf, mit der man die Flüssigkeit gut auftragen kann und allzu viele Lappen (eine Hand voll Papierhandtücher) habe ich auch nicht gebraucht. Dürfte auch nicht ganz so übel stinken wie Aceton...




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei der x-12 Achse passt doch sicher ein Standard O-Ring?
> Ich fahr aber auch schon länger ohne rum.


Keiner, der in einem 08/15-Standard-O-Ring-Sortiment zu finden ist.
Scheint ja dann nicht allzu problematisch zu sein, wenn ich damit nicht der Einzige bin...


----------



## rider_x (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nen Standard O-Ring genommen der ähnlich gut passte und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Also doch. Naja, mal die Maße nehmen und beim nächsten Mal im Baumarkt danach schauen...


----------



## mok2905 (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei 11-34er Kassette und 1x36 Kurbel lieber short oder medium Käfiglänge?


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung das short reichen dürfte weil du ja nur ein KB hast. Hab glaub mal was gelesen über 1KB = short, 2KB = medium, 3KB = lang

Berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Mantaray79 (13. Dezember 2012)

El_Sandro schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort,
> habe mehrmals angerufen, einmal wurde mir gesagt das es die Teile nicht einzeln gibt und das andere mal ich müsste mein Bike hinbringen.
> 
> Grüße



Ja ich weiß, die machen das gerne alles komplizierter als es ist. Sollst halt aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht selbst an der Wippe und den Lagern rumbasteln. Die netten Berater am Telefon müssen das wahrscheinlich sagen und Geld wollen se ja auch verdienen. Einfach hinfahren, nachfragen und das Teil in der Werkstatt kaufen. Hab ich auch so gemacht. War kein Problem. Ersatzteile müssen sie ja eh da haben. Beim Austauschteil fehlen nur die großen Lager. Kannste auch dazu kaufen oder einfach vom alten ins neue pressen. Geht ganz leicht.


----------



## Mithras (13. Dezember 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Bei 11-34er Kassette und 1x36 Kurbel lieber short oder medium Käfiglänge?



medium .. glaub die 32iger wäre noch mit short fahrbar ..


----------



## jedy (13. Dezember 2012)

short geht auch. habs schon 2 monate gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (13. Dezember 2012)

Werd einfach mal das short testen, wenns nicht klappt kann man ja immernoch tauschen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Dezember 2012)

Short geht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Bei 11-34er Kassette und 1x36 Kurbel lieber short oder medium Käfiglänge?


Short reicht aus, locker sogar. Hier mal die Kapazitäten der Sram 9-fach Schaltwerke (Stand 2010) :







Über die 10-fach Schaltwerke habe ich komischerweise nichts offizielles gefunden, aber irgendwo hatte ich mal Daten gelesen, die jeweils 2-3 Zähne niedriger als bei den 9-fach waren. Aber selbst dann reicht short immer noch aus. Die Kettenlänge muss dann natürlich einwandfrei passen...!


----------



## mssc (14. Dezember 2012)

falls die Angaben bei tnc-hamburg stimmen, hat das 10-Fach X9 mit dem kurzen Käfig 32 Zähne Kapazität, d.h. man sollte theoretisch sogar vorne zweifach damit fahren können..


----------



## Jogi (14. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also doch. Naja, mal die Maße nehmen und beim nächsten Mal im Baumarkt danach schauen...



Hab grad mal nen std. O-Ring ausprobiert
Innendurchmesser: 13,5
Schnurstärke: 2,5
-> passt


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> falls die Angaben bei tnc-hamburg stimmen, hat das 10-Fach X9 mit dem kurzen Käfig 32 Zähne Kapazität, d.h. man sollte theoretisch sogar vorne zweifach damit fahren können..


Ähm, nicht unbedingt...  Die Kapazität berechnet sich wie folgt:

(Zähne größtes Kettenblatt - Zähne kleinstes Kettenblatt) + (Zähne größtes Ritzel - Zähne kleinstes Ritzel)

Ich gehe mal von der Standard Übersetzung 22/36 vorne, 32-11 hinten aus (bei 10-fach Kassetten hat man ja eher sogar 34-36er Ritzel), dann kommen wir hier auf (36 - 22) + (32 - 11) = 14 + 21 = 35 => short cage reicht in dem Fall NICHT für vorne 2-fach. Bei einem 32er Kettenblatt statt dem 36er oder einem 26er als kleinstes würde es gerade so gehen. Es ginge natürlich auch, wenn man die Kette so ablängt, dass bestimmte Gänge (groß/groß + klein/klein) nicht fahrbar sind, dann muss man beim Schalten aber schon arg aufpassen und auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt wäre die Spannung generell sehr schwach...




Jogi schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nen std. O-Ring ausprobiert
> Innendurchmesser: 13,5
> Schnurstärke: 2,5
> -> passt


Super, danke für die Info  Werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit mal kaufen. Aber als nächstes ist erstmal der Einbau der LEV angesagt, die fährt schon irgenwo im DHL-Auto herum auf dem Weg zu mir 
EDIT: und 2 Minuten später klingelt es


----------



## fosibox (15. Dezember 2012)

Hi there,

first of all, sorry for my lack of german!

but this seems the best forum to ask this question.

I have a canyon torque fr 2010 frame, and i want to service the rear linkage bearings and bushings. does anyone knows if there exists some technical paper/instructions for it?

first I want to rebuild the link axle bolts: the ones pictured at bottom! but don't find any info on that! does canyon sells this part? i dont find it in their site. is it easy to rebuild it? anyone knows how to?









then i need to buy two new aluminium alloy bolts for the shock mount, does anyone knows if canyon sells it and for how much?







thanks for the support


----------



## Mithras (15. Dezember 2012)

Hi fosibox,

if the 2010 frame is similar to the 2011, i can send you the construction plan of the 2011 frame which includes the Canyon-number of all parts on the frame, also the bearings and bolts.

Then you can call the canyon hotline and ask if the same parts are build in the frame in 2010 and 2011. If there the same, call for the price and order ist. 

I only need a PM with your Mailadress.


----------



## fosibox (15. Dezember 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hi fosibox,
> 
> if the 2010 frame is similar to the 2011, i can send you the construction plan of the 2011 frame whitch includes the Canyon-number of all parts on the frame, also the bearings and bolts.
> 
> ...




Thanks Mithras, just sent you PM


----------



## xyzHero (16. Dezember 2012)

Maybe you should call the Canyon-Hotline directly.
They provide their service in english too, so they can give you the part numbers in respect to your frame number or customer id.
I think you so could avoid incompatibiltyhttp://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=DOKJAA&search=incompatibility&trestr=0x8001 issues.

The phone number is *+49 261 40 4000.*

xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (16. Dezember 2012)

Nicht vergessen das der Rockerarm nach der Auslieferung der ersten Modelle geändert wurde. Es gab damals Probleme mit den Lagern und dem Platz für die Züge/Leitungen zwischen dem Arm und dem Rahmen. Auf dem Foto ist ganz klar das alte Lager vor der Änderung zu sehen. Wenn er jetzt die neuen Lager bestellt werden die nicht in seinen Rockerarm passen. Hier wird wohl der gesamte Rockerarm samt Lagern getauscht werden müssen.
( ich würds ja auch in Englisch schreiben aber dafür reichen meine Kenntnisse wohl nicht ganz...)
Barney_1


----------



## JulianM. (16. Dezember 2012)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen das der Rockerarm nach der Auslieferung der ersten Modelle geändert wurde. Es gab damals Probleme mit den Lagern und dem Platz für die Züge/Leitungen zwischen dem Arm und dem Rahmen. Auf dem Foto ist ganz klar das alte Lager vor der Änderung zu sehen. Wenn er jetzt die neuen Lager bestellt werden die nicht in seinen Rockerarm passen. Hier wird wohl der gesamte Rockerarm samt Lagern getauscht werden müssen.
> ( ich würds ja auch in Englisch schreiben aber dafür reichen meine Kenntnisse wohl nicht ganz...)
> Barney_1



ich versuchs mal zu übersetzen: 

barney sais that there were some changes with the rocker arm after having problems with the bearings and the space for the cables between the frame and the rocker arm, so if you would buy new bearings they won't fit in your rocker. thus he thinks you have to replace both, rocker and bearings


----------



## fosibox (16. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal zu übersetzen:
> 
> barney sais that there were some changes with the rocker arm after having problems with the bearings and the space for the cables between the frame and the rocker arm, so if you would buy new bearings they won't fit in your rocker. thus he thinks you have to replace both, rocker and bearings



hm.. it seems the same setup, but i will contact canyon first to get more details.

but this kind of plan with the detailled parts should be available at their site. it helps alot the servicing.


----------



## maddin80 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Benötige mal eben Hilfe. Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 vonn 2008 und brauche einen neuen Gabelkonus. Das einziege, was ich weiß isgt, das ein Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut ist, aber welcher? Im alten Katalog steht nur "Integrated Headset" drin, kann mir wer helfen?

Ach ja, die bei Canyon sagten mir nur ZS-44/30, hilft das weoter?

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du nur den Konus brauchst fÃ¼r 1 1/8el, kannst du jeden beliebigen nehmen (auÃer Rennrad). 

Besorgst du dir am besten in einem Radladen. 

Ansonsten hol dir gleich einen neuen billigen semiintegrierten Steuersatz, gibts neu ab 10.- â¬ im Bikemarkt (zB von jbnk03).
Wenn du auf tapered oder 1.5 gehen willst, brauchst du aber (unten) einen externen Steuersatz.


----------



## maddin80 (19. Dezember 2012)

@cxfahrer

Danke, brauche einfach nur nen neuen Konus. was sagt denn ZS-44/30 genau aus?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2012)

ZS bedeutet normalerweise Zero Stack und 44/30 Durchmesser.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2012)

Also mein 2008er Torque hatte semi integrierte Lager (liegt hier noch im Keller, bin zu faul zum Nachschauen). Zero stack ist semi.
Und da haben alle Konen gepasst, die ich rumliegen hatte. Die sind nämlich genormt.

Das 2009er hat unten integriert und oben semi.


----------



## Mithras (24. Dezember 2012)

Frage zum Vivid Air im Torque

Aloah,

mal ne Frage an die 2012er Dropzonefahrer. (und die die den Dämpfer auch haben/hatten) 

Wurde das nicht  ab Werk mit nem Vivid Air ausgeliefert? .. Wenn ja wisst ihr welches Tune ? (ich meine M/M)

Ich hatt ja ab Werk nen DHX Air 5.0 drin, der war vom  Ansprechverhalten zwar "ok", aber kein Vergleich zu nem Coildämpfer und er  sackte im Uphill recht weit ein. 

Mein aktuell verbauter DHX RC2 hat  zwar ein (wie ich finde) sensationelles Ansprechverhalten ist aber locker 500g schwerer als der Airdämpfer.
Deswegen möcht ich eigentlich wieder nen Luftdämpfer der nicht wegsackt  und auch im Uphill und im Bikepark ne anständige Performace bringt.

Deswegen der Gedankengang zum Vivid Air. Der CCDB Air ist glaub ich recht fummelig im Einstellen (und passt auch nicht ins Farbkonzept) .. wobei mir da die Funktion doch wichtiger ist.

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Air mitteilen ?

Thx, Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich war mal mit jemandem unterwegs der den vivid air fährt..nach der ersten Abfahrt kam der Kolben nicht mehr raus..sprich bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrung


----------



## Mithras (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja davon hab ich auch schon gehört, dass Einige einfach stecken geblieben sind und der Fehler nur durch nen Service zu beheben war .. :/ .. hoffe das haben se mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen ..


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (25. Dezember 2012)

schöne bikes  

hier ein bild von nem kollegen 







hallo liebe enduristen / FR ´ler oder was auch immer 


hier mal ein kleiner Edit ausm herbst von der hofstrecke ... 

zu sehen ist    @Nduro auf seinem Canyon Tourque ...!

schöne Feiertage wünsche ich euch ...!

Gruß

TDG


----------



## jedy (25. Dezember 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ja davon hab ich auch schon gehört, dass Einige einfach stecken geblieben sind und der Fehler nur durch nen Service zu beheben war .. :/ .. hoffe das haben se mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen ..



ich habe ein 2011er dropzone in dem der vivid air serienmässig verbaut war. ist ein mid-tune.

bin super zufrieden mit dem teil und hatte bisher keine probleme. kann ihn also uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 

gruß


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Dezember 2012)

Denke auch dass der vivid ein super teil ist..das mit dem stecken bleiben war halt die erste Erfahrung und der Dämpfer war nagelneue


----------



## Mithras (25. Dezember 2012)

Und wie hat sich der Rocco Air im Playzone gemacht? .. jemand dazu noch Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jungs, hab seit längerem en bisschen Ärger mit dem ,im 2012er Alpinist, verbauten Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz.
Lagerspiel hab ich schon öfter nachgezogen, hilft halt für nen Tag und dann geht das knacken wieder von vorn los. Ich hab den Steuersatz auch schon mal komplett neu eingepresst weil ich die Vermutung hatte das die Lagerschalen nicht richtig sitzen...gleiches Ergebnis. Heut hab ich das Teil mal zerlegt, sauber gemacht und mit frischem Lagerfett bearbeitet.
Hatte von euch schon jemand ähnlichen Stress mit dem 40er Steuersatz und wenn ja was habt ihr verändert oder sind die CC Steuersätze einfach Schrott?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

In habe im FRX auch den CC 40 - bisher absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Dezember 2012)

Glaub an meinem ist der auch dran. Bisher nix an Problemen gemerkt.


----------



## rmfausi (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Torque (EX) Rahmen. Am neuen Torque werde ich Federelemente haben die ich noch nie in den Fingern hatte, darum bin ich schon eine ganze Weile am einlesen in die Materie. 

Wie ist der Torque EX Rahmen konstruiert, progressiv, degressiv oder neutral? Ist der Rahmen für Luftdämpfer optimiert? Zum DBAir gibts bei
Cane Creek auf der HP Grundeinstellungen zum Torque, ist es im Bereich des möglichen dass Canyon den schon so mit diesen Einstellungen ausliefert?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## kuwahara (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, weiss hier jemand wo ich die Spezifikationen/Ausstattung des 2011er Torque Vertride 9.0 finden kann?

danke


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Dezember 2012)

Ist denn keins im outlet


----------



## kuwahara (28. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ist denn keins im outlet



ne, nur ein 2012er..


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2012)

GIDF

http://de.scribd.com/doc/80974714/Canyon-MTB-2011


----------



## kuwahara (28. Dezember 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> GIDF
> 
> http://de.scribd.com/doc/80974714/Canyon-MTB-2011



 thx


----------



## motoerhead (28. Dezember 2012)

so ich hab mal den dämpfer verbaut:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57831

440g 
und das lockout geht echt! da macht der hinterbau nix mehr max 3-5mm bewegt er sich.

ich werd ihn dann mal heut noch testen und schaun was er so bringt.
nur mit einem vivid, oder stahldämpfer wird man ihn nicht vergleichen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (28. Dezember 2012)

oh ich sehs grad... die 240mm einbaulänge gibts leider nicht mehr...


----------



## rmfausi (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo motoerhead,
du hast aber einen 240er eingebaut oder noch bekommen? Dein Torque ist doch ein 2011er Modell. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mithras (28. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Rocco Air RC World Cup im Torque?

den gibts auch gerade bei CRC im Angebot..


----------



## motoerhead (28. Dezember 2012)

ja ich habe den 240er noch bekommen und ja ich habe das 2011 modell


----------



## jaamaa (28. Dezember 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Rocco Air RC World Cup im Torque?
> 
> den gibts auch gerade bei CRC im Angebot..



Der ist schwarz/rot... das sieht an deinem Bike nicht aus


----------



## Mithras (28. Dezember 2012)

.. jaamaa .. da hast Du natürlich absolut Recht


----------



## jaamaa (28. Dezember 2012)

Yes, lieber Kompromisse beim Fahrwerk, als beim Style


----------



## Mithras (28. Dezember 2012)

Den gibt es auch in schwarz/silber bei HiBike...  .. die Decals lassen sich sicher mit blauem Marzocchi Logo nachbasteln


----------



## motoerhead (28. Dezember 2012)

so den manitou hab ich mal ausgibig im schlamm getestet 

bergauf: ht-feeling... also das zuckt nix!

bergab: also er braucht schon etwas kraft/gewicht um fw freizugeben. aber dann macht er seine arbeit echt sehr gut. im sprint sackt er nicht weg und den federweg gibt er sehr gleichmäßig frei. nur in schnellen anliegern hatte ich das gefühl mal etwas zu schnell 'einzusacken'. mann muss aber auch sagen das ich sehr von der stahlfeder verwöhnt bin.
auf dem ersten blick würder ich nur auf grund des preises/gewicht/einstellopitonen eine kaufempfehlung aussprechen, sondern auch auf grund der funktion. 
(alles beruht wie immer auf perönichem empfinden)
gefahren bin ich bis jetzt den hdx air  und den einfachen stahlfender dämpfer von fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (28. Dezember 2012)

mal ne Frage: was wäre ein guter Kaufpreis für ein 2011 Vertride? Top Zustand kaum hartes Gelände und gut gewartet.serienausstattung.
was denkt ihr?


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Dezember 2012)

2500...

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal mein Torque als es noch fast neu war. Mittlerweile ist ein anderer Sattel, Kassette + Kette montiert.


----------



## kuwahara (30. Dezember 2012)

für mein noch nicht vorhandenes Torque:bj 2011

welche Achse kommt ans Hinterrrad? 135mm x12? oder 142m?


----------



## Mithras (30. Dezember 2012)

x12 142mm


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (30. Dezember 2012)

nun steht der fahrt im dunklen nichts mehr im wege ^^


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich brauch definitiv noch eine Helmlampe. Das heute war die erste Ausfahrt und ich würde schon gern wissen wie die Kurve aussieht bevor ich rein fahre  hab auch einige in der engeren Auswahl (keine China Lampe) aber ich bin so ein SchnäppchenJäger und da war noch kein Schnapper dabei


----------



## User60311 (31. Dezember 2012)

hast doch irgendwo auch von der BlackSunII geschrieben, kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen. Bin damit dieses Jahr jeden Tag mind. 1 Strecke im dunklen zur/von der Arbeit gefahren. Ich lade sie also mind 2 mal pro Woche auf, macht mind. 100 Ladungen im letzten Jahr. Ich kann beim Akku noch bei weitem keine Leistungsermüdung feststellen, die LED ist noch genauso hell wie am ersten Tag. Das mitgelieferte Zubehör ist seinen Preis wert.

Am allerbesten finde ich die 24Std Austauschgarantie im ersten Jahr.

Geht irgendwas kaputt, kannste da anrufen, und die schicken den Ersatz sofort raus, während du noch das defekte Teil zu denen schickst. Man(n) ist also innerhalb 24Std wieder fahrfertig.

Sorry fürs kurze OT, aber ich hab die Lampe am Torque


----------



## derTeske81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.Hab die Black Sun II bei ebay für 88 euros ersteigert und für unter hundert euros ist die Lampe TOP!


----------



## Nothing85 (31. Dezember 2012)

So hab mir eben grad eine Sun Storm 1 fÃ¼r 160â¬ sofort gekauft ich hoffe damit hab ich nix falsch gemacht und steh irgendwann im dunklen Wald. Wenn ich die nÃ¤chstes Jahr dann bekomme und die erste Ausfahrt mache kann ich ja noch mal ein Foto machen falls erwÃ¼nscht...

FÃ¼r dieses Jahr verabschiede ich mich...rutscht gut rein


----------



## derTeske81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja Thema ist OT stimmt schon.Trotzdem super Lampen von AIM.Meine Funzel ist noch an meinem Rose Granite Chief.Aber nächstes Jahr soll es ein Torque EX Gapstar werden.Hab mich jetzt mal ein bisschen hier durch den Thread gelesen und fühl mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt.
Wie dem auch sei.......Allen einen guten Rutsch!
Keep on riding 2013..........


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich hab mal ne pauschale Frage an die Luftdämpfer-Spezialisiten.

Habe mir für mein 2011er Torque FRX Ltd einen Fox DHX Air besorgt. Ist es grundätzlich egal wie herum ich den Dämpfer einbaue, insofern er reinpasst und nirgens anstößt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Habe mir für mein 2011er Torque FRX Ltd einen Fox DHX Air besorgt. Ist es grundätzlich egal wie herum ich den Dämpfer einbaue, insofern er reinpasst und nirgens anstößt?


Es ist besser, wenn du den Dämpfer mit der Kolbenstange nach unten verbaust, denn so wird die Dichtung immer schön geschmiert.


----------



## rider_x (7. Januar 2013)

...und du hast weniger "bewegte Masse"   !!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

@`Smubob´

Ja, danke hat sich schon erledigt, hab den Dämpfer bereits letzte Woche eingebaut und gestern mal ausgiebig am Homespot getestet. Bin absolut begeistert, taugt in dem Radl absolut 

Mal ein Bild von gestern zur Ansicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

rider_x schrieb:


> ...und du hast weniger "bewegte Masse"   !!!


Richtig, das wollte ich aber nicht dazuschreiben, damit mich niemand für verrückt erklärt 




Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @`Smubob´
> 
> Ja, danke hat sich schon erledigt, hab den Dämpfer bereits letzte Woche eingebaut


...und sogar "richtig"


----------



## rider_x (7. Januar 2013)

n bissel verrückt muss sein 

Ja aber was denn..wo hier jeder auf jedes Gramm Gewicht guckt kann man da auch drauf achten  Immerhin gehts darum die Federungsperformance zu verbessern 

Außerdem siehts viel besser aus   ;-P


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

rider_x schrieb:


> Ja aber was denn..wo hier jeder auf jedes Gramm Gewicht guckt kann man da auch drauf achten  Immerhin gehts darum die Federungsperformance zu verbessern
> 
> Außerdem siehts viel besser aus   ;-P


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Januar 2013)

Tachchen und gesundes neues noch!

War kurz davor, das Thema Canyon schon wieder zu beenden. Erst sollte es ein ICB Raw'n Chopped werden, dann habe ich mich ins Nicolai Helius ST/AFR verliebt. Und dann kam das Finanzamt...

Auch wenn ich trotzdem mal irgendwann ins Maschinenbau-Lager wechseln werde, bleibe ich meinem alten Torque vorerst auf jeden Fall treu. Kann auch mehr als ich und hübsch isses auch.

Raum für Optimierungen und Spieltrieb ist ja trotzdem. Heute ist ein Atlas-Lenker vom Renngesicht gekommen. In dem Zug werd ich auch mal meine oft belächelten Ergon-Hörnchengriffe gegen was passenderes tauschen. 

Eine Frage an die langjährigen Torque-Spezis: Kennt noch einer das Mass der unteren Dämpferbuchse am "alten" (06) Torque? Habe 35 gemessen, Bikediscount führt aber auch Buchsen mit 35,7mm. Meine Bastellösung funktioniert erwartungsgemäss nicht wirklich... Oder "muss" es Huber sein?

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## smithi80 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand die Standarteinstellung vom DHX Air im Alpinist zufällig im Kopf oder weiss wo es geschrieben steht?


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2013)

@smithi80

Wie meinst du Standardeinstellung? Meinst du den Druck in den Luftkammern oder Zugstufe?


----------



## smithi80 (10. Januar 2013)

die klicks der Lowspeed-Highspeed Druck-Zugstufe, flieg am WE in Urlaub und hab den DHX wieder eingebaut, leider keine Ziet um großartig auszuprobieren


----------



## morch84 (10. Januar 2013)

www.foxracingshox.com/help.php?m=bike&t=manuals&ref=lnav_help

Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chefkocher (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab nen 2012er Trailflow und überlege den DHX Air gegen nen Vivid Air, DB Air oder aus preislich moderater gegen nen Vivid Coil R2C auszutauschen, kann mir jemand verlässlich sagen welche einbaulänge der zukünftige Dämpfer bei
 2012 haben muss? Bei den 2010 und 2011er waren es, meine ich, 240 mm.

Erfahrungen zum Umbau und fahreindrücke sind natürlich auch wlllkommen.

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Januar 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab nen 2012er Trailflow und überlege den DHX Air gegen nen Vivid Air, DB Air oder aus preislich moderater gegen nen Vivid Coil R2C auszutauschen, kann mir jemand verlässlich sagen welche einbaulänge der zukünftige Dämpfer bei
> 2012 haben muss? Bei den 2010 und 2011er waren es, meine ich, 240 mm.
> ...



Ich glaube es wäre eher interessanter z.b beim Vivid AIR den verwendeten Tune anzugeben! Gab ihn ja 2k10 und 2k11 im Torque! Beim DB Air ist es ja egal da er ja auf alles eingestellt werden kann.

Klar man könnte es auch anhand der von RockShox bereitgestellten Tabellen etc. berechnen aber denke es ist besser das zu nehmen was von canyon verbaut worden ist. so mal als ersten anhaltspunkt (Kann natürlich auch müll sein)


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Januar 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab nen 2012er Trailflow und überlege den DHX Air gegen nen Vivid Air, DB Air oder aus preislich moderater gegen nen Vivid Coil R2C auszutauschen, kann mir jemand verlässlich sagen welche einbaulänge der zukünftige Dämpfer bei
> 2012 haben muss? Bei den 2010 und 2011er waren es, meine ich, 240 mm.
> ...



Ich glaube es wäre eher interessanter z.b beim Vivid AIR den verwendeten Tune anzugeben! Gab ihn ja 2k10 und 2k11 im Torque! Beim DB Air ist es ja egal da er ja auf alles eingestellt werden kann. 

Klar man könnte es auch anhand der von RockShox bereitgestellten Tabellen etc. berechnen aber denke es ist besser das zu nehmen was von canyon verbaut worden ist. so mal als ersten anhaltspunkt (Kann natürlich auch müll sein)


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

Dropzone 2011hatte M / M . Und der Rahmen entspricht meine ich im wesentlichen dem aktuellen


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> kann mir jemand verlässlich sagen welche einbaulänge der zukünftige Dämpfer bei
> 2012 haben muss? Bei den 2010 und 2011er waren es, meine ich, 240 mm.


Ist immer noch 240.




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wäre eher interessanter z.b beim Vivid AIR den verwendeten Tune anzugeben! Gab ihn ja 2k10 und 2k11 im Torque! Beim DB Air ist es ja egal da er ja auf alles eingestellt werden kann.
> 
> Klar man könnte es auch anhand der von RockShox bereitgestellten Tabellen etc. berechnen aber denke es ist besser das zu nehmen was von canyon verbaut worden ist. so mal als ersten anhaltspunkt (Kann natürlich auch müll sein)



ist bekannt, welchen Tune die hatten (wie Mithras schon geschrieben hat)
passt der aus der Tabelle ausgewählte Tune perfekt
was Canyon für Dampfervarianten auswählt, muss nicht zwangsweise Sinn machen (siehe HV Dämpfer im Strive)


----------



## Flash_Gordon (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mich da mal einmischen darf, mein Vivid Air hatte in meinem 2011er Dropzone den Tune L/M (Drucktufe/Zugstufe).
Beim Hebelverhältnis des Torque und dessen Verlauf ist ein M-Tune für die Druckstufe nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Das gibt auch der bekannte RS Chart her.

Gleichen Tune habe ich im Vivid Coil R2C verwendet, ist absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da mal einmischen darf, mein Vivid Air hatte in meinem 2011er Dropzone den Tune L/M (Drucktufe/Zugstufe).
> Beim Hebelverhältnis des Torque und dessen Verlauf ist ein M-Tune für die Druckstufe nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Das gibt auch der bekannte RS Chart her.
> 
> Gleichen Tune habe ich im Vivid Coil R2C verwendet, ist absolut ausreichend.



Oha, Danke für die Info. Ich hatte bisher immer M/M als Info bekommen...  

Allerdings bin ich gespannt auf den X-fusion Vector HLR Air .. der soll lt. Reset Racing ca. im März verfügbar sein und 399 kosten .. ich glaube ich warte mal auf den, hab da bisher zwar nicht sehr viel aber das was ich gelesen habe war recht positiv. Is halt die Frage ob er zum Torque passt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich scheine der Besitzer des mit Abstand ältesten Torque zu sein.

Kennt wirklich keiner mehr die Buchsenbreiten vom 06er?


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

ich würd mal Canyon direkt kontaktieren, wenns die nicht wissen


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

mach doch mal ein Bild von deinem 06er... hast gar Keins in der Gallery


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Januar 2013)

Scherzkeks.  Das Ding is schon fast inflationär oft gepostet worden.


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

Mist.. ich hab das sicherlich auch schon gesehen aber gerade nicht präsent ..  ..


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Januar 2013)

Biddesehr:


----------



## WasSte (11. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

ich hoffe hier kann man mir weiterhelfen!
Ich bekomme mein Hinterrad einfach nicht in mein Torque FR von 2008!

Ich habe eine Rock shox Rear Maxle 135mmx12mm und natürlich eine dazupassende Nabe!
Jetzt kommt´s mir aber so vor als wäre die Steckachse um ca 10mm zu kurz! 
Ohne das Rad, also nur mit derSteckachse müsste ich den Rahmen etwas zusammendrücken damit das Gewinde der steckachse anbeisst!
Was kann nun falsch sein?

1. Ist der Rahmen irgendwie auseinandergebogen? (Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen)
2. Kann die Steckachse zu kurz sein? (von wo nach wo muss ich denn die 135mm haben oder wie lang soll die achse gesamt sein?)
3.oder muss ich ne 150 Steckachse nehmen? (Canyon selbst sagt 135mm passt)

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe 

WasSte


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

Ahh  .. so eins fährt auch ne Bekannte, dass mit der Bremsleitung am Hinterbau wurde sicherlich schon erwähnt oder? 

DH-Klickies hab ich mir auch mal kurz durch den Kopf gehen lassen, allerdings bin ich noch nie mit Klickies gefahren .. wenn mans mit den Teilen drauf hat im downhill sicher geil!


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

WasSte schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe hier kann man mir weiterhelfen!
> Ich bekomme mein Hinterrad einfach nicht in mein Torque FR von 2008!
> ...



Ich würde mal die komplette Hinterbaubreite messen, also Rad raus, Zollstock ran. Die Achse sollte schon gut an beiden Seiten greifen, sprich ca so lang sein wie die Maße von Außenkante zu Außenkante.

hinterbau zusammendrücken, damit die Achse "anbeißt" klingt irgendwie nicht so richtig ... klingt als bräuchtest 142 x12 ?! .. ob das allerdings schon im 2008er so war ?! .. k.A.


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Januar 2013)

Leitung ist inzwischen richtig verlegt und statt der Clickies fahre ich Truvativ-Flat-Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2013)

WasSte schrieb:


> ...
> 3.oder muss ich ne 150 Steckachse nehmen? (Canyon selbst sagt 135mm passt)
> 
> Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
> ...



Ja.
Canyon sagt......wie immer schlecht geschulte Hotlinemitarbeiter. 

150mm natürlich bei den ultrabreiten Ausfallenden. 
Hol dir gleich die Achse von superstar zum schrauben.

  @Famulus: was ist das Problem mit den Buchsen? Einfach die Breite messen, bestellen, und wenn die 0,7mm zu breit sind - abschleifen.


----------



## Famulus36 (12. Januar 2013)

Schon erledigt.


----------



## WasSte (12. Januar 2013)

Hi super! danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wieso solls die von Superstar sein? Wo ist der Unterschied zur Rock shox oder der von sixpack?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2013)

WasSte schrieb:


> Hi super! danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Wieso solls die von Superstar sein? Wo ist der Unterschied zur Rock shox oder der von sixpack?



Pff....egal. 

Die von sixpack ist identisch zur superstar, RS hat halt Vorteile wenn man einen Plattfuss hat und kein Tool dabei  . 
Hab daher wieder RS drin, nachdem ich mal 8km schieben musste. 
Aber die RS kann sich von alleine lockern wenns rapplig wird.


----------



## WasSte (12. Januar 2013)

hab jetzt die von sixpack bestellt, des preises wegen! 
Danke nochmal


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Januar 2013)

Sixpack hab ich auch drin, ist 1000mal besser als die Sche*ß Maxle Achse.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Beim Hebelverhältnis des Torque und dessen Verlauf ist ein M-Tune für die Druckstufe nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Das gibt auch der bekannte RS Chart her.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Das Torque liegt im Übergangsbereich zwischen M und L, ich fahre im FRX auch einen M-Tune und der passt gut, da habe ich allerdings die Druckstufe etwas weiter offen als beim Torque FR (das mit dem 222er Dämpfer voll im M-Bereich war). Ich werde ggf. beim ersten Dämpfer-Service mal testweise einen Low Tune Shimstack verbauen und die Ergebnisse vergleichen.




Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sixpack hab ich auch drin, ist 1000mal besser als die Sche*ß Maxle Achse.


Mich hat der ewig weit abstehende Hebel der Maxle auch nur genervt. Zudem hat sie sich bei mir auch immer gelockert. Ich hatte dann auf die Nicolai Achse gewechselt, seitdem war alles bestens! Der neue Besitzer meines FR Rahmens hat die auch immernoch drin.


----------



## morch84 (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage: Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben welcher Adapter für die Code HR Bremse 200 mm Scheiben benötigt wird? Oder mit Anpassungen geht... Torque 2012

Nicht schlagen, habe schon sufu und diverse Leute per pm genervt, aber keine so richtig zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommen.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Andreas

Sollte doch der sein

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html

so wie hier nur für die neuen metrischen Scheiben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=203208&d=1296757261

von einem 2011 Dropzone


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Januar 2013)

Hi hätte eine Frage.. Fährt jemand von euch einen rc4.. würde mich mal interessieren wie der sich im Torque macht (hinterbauwippen bergauf zb) 
Habe ein 09er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

@Fartzilla

Ich hatte den RC4 in meinem 2011 Torque FRX Ltd. drin. Hat immer sehr gut funktioniert, nachdem ich das für mich passende Set Up gefunden hatte. Habe ihn dann trotzdem gegen einen DHX Air getauscht, weil er in dem Radl einfach mehr Sinn macht.

Mit RC 4







Mit DHX Air


----------



## McFussel (14. Januar 2013)

Wie stark ist bei Euch die ProPedal Funktion? Hatte meinen Dämpfer beim kleinen Service, gestern eingebaut, sinkt DEUTLICH ein....

Brauch mal n Vergleich, damit ich weiss, ob ich den Händler rund machen muss....


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist die ProPedal Funktion stark ausgeprägt, d.h. man merkt fast kein Wippen. 

Wie stark ist denn der Unterschied, wenn du ProPedal auf und zudrehst?


----------



## McFussel (14. Januar 2013)

Man merkts echt nur minimal....das war vorher echt viel deutlicher zu spüren....

Mann, das Kotzt mich so an....


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Hast du den Dämpfer jetzt wieder genauso eingestellt wie vorher (gleicher Druck in den Kammern und Bottom Out gleich eingestellt)?


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir ist der dhx air seit dem Service knüppelhart wenn das propedal drin ist.Leider funktioniert der Dämpfer schlecht wenns kalt draußen ist.. Deshalb will ich einen coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, mein Dämpfer funktioniert auch bei Kälte super. Was brauchst du denn für eine Einbaulänge und was für einen Hub?


----------



## McFussel (14. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hast du den Dämpfer jetzt wieder genauso eingestellt wie vorher (gleicher Druck in den Kammern und Bottom Out gleich eingestellt)?



Die obere Kammer wurde laut Händler nicht angerührt (11bar) die untere hatte 5, habe ich wieder auf 10,5 gepumpt (so wie vorher)....aber der sackt halt echt weg.

Schmatzen konnte ich keins hören und man merkt auch (wenn man den Hebel umlegt) das sich was verändert, aber ist bei weitem nicht mehr so wie vorher....


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Dann würde ich den Händler mal direkt kontaktieren und nachfragen. Tut mir leid für dich...


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, mein Dämpfer funktioniert auch bei Kälte super. Was brauchst du denn für eine Einbaulänge und was für einen Hub?



222er einbaulänge und 70 Hub.. Fahre mir heute einen rc4 angucken


----------



## User60311 (14. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> ...Leider funktioniert der Dämpfer schlecht wenns kalt draußen ist...





Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, mein Dämpfer funktioniert auch bei Kälte super. ...


doch, DHX Air 5 und Temperaturen unter 0°C passen auch bei mir nicht wirklich zusammen.

Ich parke mein Bike aber auch im warmen Heizungskeller, also bei bestimmt um die 20-25°C. Muss ich nu morgens raus und es ist deutlich unter 0°C (ich sach ma so bei -5°C fällt es mir am meisten auf), kommt es mir so vor, als würde ich ca 5-10psi aus der Hauptkammer ablassen. Das eigentlich interesannte ist aber, stell ich das Bike wieder ins Warme, verbessert es sich wieder. Geh ich wieder raus ins Kalte, verschlimmert es sich wieder. Dabei scheint der untere "Tot-Punkt" aber immer gleich zu sein, aber richtig wie frisch eingestellt wird er nicht mehr.

Setz ich dann die Pumpe an, um zu checken, ob wirklich auch die geschätzen 5-10psi fehlen, ist es mir auf Grund des Luftverlustes beim Aufschrauben leider nicht möglich, eine Veränderung zu erkennen.

Kurzum hab ich für mich herausgefunden, dass ich bei Touren unter 0°C lieber 5-10psi mehr in der Hauptkammer fahre.

----

zurück zum Thema:

Wenn der Händler wirklich nur einen kleinen Luftkammer Service gemacht hat, dann sollte die eigentliche Dämpfungshydraulik nicht angerührt worden sein (wie schon ma geschrieben). Folglich dürfte sich das Verhalten zwischen Pro-Padel On/Off eigentlich nicht verändert haben.
-> Andererseits ist es ziemlich schwierig, die Hauptluftkammer auf zu schrauben, wenn im PiggiBack mehr als 150psi drinne sind.
---> viel einfacher ist die "lazy-Methode": Luft aus dem PiggiBack ablassen. Dann kann man den Dämpfer leichter komprimieren, um die Hauptkammer auf zu schrauben.
Achtung: Wenn die Luft im PiggiBack ganz abgelassen wird, und die Dämpfungshydraulik bewegt (/komprimiert) wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass sich Luft in die (eigentlich geschlossene) Hydraulik zieht/drückt.
(Ich lass deshalb immer mind irgendwas über 50psi im PiggiBack -> je mehr, desto besser, umso schwieriger lässt sich der Dämpfer komprimieren.)

sorry viel zu lesen


----------



## jaamaa (14. Januar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Kurzum hab ich für mich herausgefunden, dass ich bei Touren unter 0°C lieber 5-10psi mehr in der Hauptkammer fahre.
> 
> ----



Stimmt... musste gestern bei Minusgraden auch ca. 10 psi nachpumpen.


----------



## McFussel (14. Januar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> ----
> 
> zurück zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Na hoffentlich sieht er das auch so, wenn ich ihn morgen anrufe....mich nervt das so an.

Endlich ist das Bike vollständig. Bremse aus Garantie zurück, neuer Lenker dran.....AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Januar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> doch, DHX Air 5 und Temperaturen unter 0°C passen auch bei mir nicht wirklich zusammen.
> 
> Ich parke mein Bike aber auch im warmen Heizungskeller, also bei bestimmt um die 20-25°C. Muss ich nu morgens raus und es ist deutlich unter 0°C (ich sach ma so bei -5°C fällt es mir am meisten auf), kommt es mir so vor, als würde ich ca 5-10psi aus der Hauptkammer ablassen. Das eigentlich interesannte ist aber, stell ich das Bike wieder ins Warme, verbessert es sich wieder. Geh ich wieder raus ins Kalte, verschlimmert es sich wieder. Dabei scheint der untere "Tot-Punkt" aber immer gleich zu sein, aber richtig wie frisch eingestellt wird er nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Irgendwo auch logisch, da sich das Volumen der Luft bei Temperaturabfall verringert und bei Temperaturzunahme wieder vergrößert 

zudem wird das Öl ein wenig zäher, wenn's kalt wird.

Deshalb einfach aml das Rad für 5min. rausstellen und dann den Druck anpassen. Im warmen Haus werdet ihr wohl kein Rad fahren. 


Zum Thema RC4 bin ich der Meinung, ein RC2 ist völlig aussreichen und wenns doch mehr Druckstufen sein müssen, dann kauft euch alles andere, als einen RC4.

Kostet weniger und ist genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Januar 2013)

Würde den rc4 sehr günstig von nem Kumpel bekommen.. Deswegen würde der in Frage kommen. 

Nochmal danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin verwirrt...
R2C und R4C sind zwei Varianten des Vivid Coil Dämpfers?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Hier geht es gerade um FOX - FOX DHX RC4 oder FOX DHX RC2


----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. Januar 2013)

Hey Fart,

hatte selber den RC2, absolut spitze das Ding. Durch den größeren Ölfluß spricht er auch bei viel fahrerei immer schön an. Lass das Teil nachher noch von TF-Tuned mit einem "Push-Tuning" verfeinern und du willst nix anneres mehr  Titanfeder habe ich auch noch hier rum liegen 

Gruß nach KO


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hier geht es gerade um FOX - FOX DHX RC4 oder FOX DHX RC2



Besten Dank!!!

Läuft de R4C/R2C im FRX besser als der Van oder der Vivid Coil?


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Läuft de R4C/R2C im FRX besser als der Van oder der Vivid Coil?


 
Nochmal die Bezeichnung ist RC4 und RC2. 

Der Van R ist halt das Einsteigermodell von Fox, wo du nichts außer den Rebound verstellen kannst. Bei den anderen Dämpfern hast du mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten (Druckstufe, Bottom Out, etc.).

Der RC2 und RC4 ist somit besser abzustimmen. Ich bin in einem alten Fahrrad den VAN R gefahren und war trotz der wenigen Einstellmöglichkeiten immer sehr zufrieden damit.

Der Rock Shox Vivid Coil funktioniert aber ebenfalls hervorragend. Hierbei musst du jedoch auf den notwendigen Tune achten.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich es verstanden  besten Dank!


----------



## McFussel (15. Januar 2013)

Suuuuuper....mein Händler sagt er kann für nix und ich soll das ganze mal eben schnell zu Toxo schicken!

Was wäre denn eine Geile Alternative - und vorallem Servicefreundlicher???


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2013)

Du könntest das Teil zum Beispiel zu nem User aus dem Forum schicken, der auch einen Service anbietet.

Jedoch werden hierbei Kosten anfallen. Theoretisch sollte doch der Händler den Dämpfer einschicken und die Kosten tragen, sollte er etwas falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## McFussel (15. Januar 2013)

Da bin auch grad dran ihn zu knebeln.

Habe bei Toxo angerufen und die meinten (mal abgesehen, das sie mega unfreundlich waren) das muss am Service liegen.

Trotzdem nervt mich das Verhalten und der Serviceaufwand bei FOX an.

Was ist die Alternative? Vivid (100g schwerer - welche COMPRESSION brauch ich da???), Monarch (nur Hub 66mm)??

Ich will kein DH Bike, sondern ne Trailkiste, die ich den Berg hochtragen kann.....


----------



## Famulus36 (15. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Famulus: was ist das Problem mit den Buchsen? Einfach die Breite messen, bestellen, und wenn die 0,7mm zu breit sind - abschleifen.


Ich kram das nochmal hoch. Hab's so gemacht wie du sagtest, ob es passt, sehe ich dann. Kurios: Ein Telefongespräch mit dem technischen Support von Canyon ergab, dass die das damals ab Werk offenbar ähnlich gelöst haben wie ich mit meiner Bastelei. Sprich ne 22,2mm-Buchse mit Scheiben unterfüttert, um auf die ~35mm zu kommen. Klingt etwas krude... Zumindest kennen die kein anderes Mass als die 22,2, die auch oben drin sind.

Man hat sich aber Mühe gegeben, mich mehrfach zurückgerufen. Löblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ich kram das nochmal hoch. Hab's so gemacht wie du sagtest, ob es passt, sehe ich dann. Kurios: Ein Telefongespräch mit dem technischen Support von Canyon ergab, dass die das damals ab Werk offenbar ähnlich gelöst haben wie ich mit meiner Bastelei. Sprich ne 22,2mm-Buchse mit Scheiben unterfüttert, um auf die ~35mm zu kommen. Klingt etwas krude... Zumindest kennen die kein anderes Mass als die 22,2, die auch oben drin sind.
> 
> Man hat sich aber Mühe gegeben, mich mehrfach zurückgerufen. Löblich.



Ich erinnere mich, dass in meinem 08er Torque unten auch eine 22,2mm Buchse drin war, die mit Beilagscheiben auf so ein krummes Mass kam. 

Ich hatte - da ich das nicht so toll fand (Schraube verbiegt) - mir eine durchgehende Stahlbuchse für den Pearl in der richtigen Breite (ca. die 35mm) bei Hibike geholt. Die hatte sich aber mit der Zeit ziemlich in den Rockerarm eingefressen. Aber dann war der Rahmen eh schon hin.


----------



## Mithras (15. Januar 2013)

Huber macht doch Buchsen nach Kundenmaß  sogar günstiger als n Satz Originale von der Stange...


----------



## Famulus36 (15. Januar 2013)

Richtig. Bikediscount hat aber auch passende für einige Taler weniger im Angebot. Mein Problem war nicht die Beschaffung, sondern das korrekte Maß. Und das gibts bei Canyon wohl nicht.


----------



## AlBirdy (15. Januar 2013)

So, die ersten Torques werden ausgeliefert, wer hat denn schon eins?

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Vorbaulänge beim Gapstar und Trailflow verbaut sind.
Bin leider nur das Vertride gefahren weils das einzige war was im Showroom stand und fand es sehr kurz in M für meine 182.
Eventuell könnte man das mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau ausgleichen (L ist sicher zu groß).


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> So, die ersten Torques werden ausgeliefert, wer hat denn schon eins?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren welche Vorbaulänge beim Gapstar und Trailflow verbaut sind.
> Bin leider nur das Vertride gefahren weils das einzige war was im Showroom stand und fand es sehr kurz in M für meine 182.
> Eventuell könnte man das mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau ausgleichen (L ist sicher zu groß).



Vorbaulänge steht doch in der Geo-Tabelle...


----------



## AlBirdy (15. Januar 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge steht doch in der Geo-Tabelle...



D'oh! 

Oh Mann, die Tabelle hab ich sicher schon 5 mal angeguckt, offenbar nie aufmerksam genug! 
Dank dir!

Oha, 45mm beim Gapstar und ich fand das Vertride mit seinen 70mm schon extrem gestaucht. Hm, ich glaub das wird nix mit'm Torque bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allmtb (16. Januar 2013)

@AlBirdy :Kannst ja mal im Torque EX 2013 Thread lesen, da kannste sehen wer alles mit welcher Körpergröße/Beinlänge welche Rahmengröße genommen hat und wie ausführlich man sich darüber dort ausgetauscht hat


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

Das durchgeleiertste Thema....

Ich gedenke den Fox DHX Air aus meinem neuen 2012 Torque Frameset rauszuwerfen, in erster Linie aber weil ich RS Freund bin (Bastler). Daher will ich ein Vivid Air einbauen. Wollt den gerne mal testen ansonsten wäre es ja ganz klar ein vivid coil geworden.

Nun habe ich mal wie wild hier im Forum rumgeschaut wie so die Meinungen über tune sind. Laut Rechnerisch bei 180/76 = 2,36 gehört bei fallender Übersetzungsrate ein Low-compression tune rein. Canyon wiederrum sagt immer schön: "Wir bauen bei unseren Torques grundsätzlich medium tunes ein".

Jetz wollt ich mal nachhören ob hier einer anwesend ist der wirklich mal ein Vivid air drin hat/hatte und nicht nur Informationen durch stille Post hat.

Man muss sagen ich bin "Strive"-Vorbelastet und daher kronisch ängstlich gegen Durchschläge. Will nicht umbedingt nochmal den Shimstack im Nachhinein umbauen müssen.

Also kurz gesagt, "reicht" low tune oder is er definitiv gut dafür. Oder geht ein mid tune noch klar, ohne das der Hinterbau unsensibel wird. 

Für konstruktive Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Und falls jemand Interesse an dem Dämpfer hat, s.u.

Gruß


----------



## McFussel (16. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren....weil mich das mit FOX echt langsam nervt. 

Heute mit Canyon tefloniert und die sagen ganz klar: MEDIUM!

Mich würde besonders interessieren: Wie verhält sich der Vivid bergauf beim Treten?? Braucht man das ProPedal, oder bekommt man das mit gescheiter Einstellung auch hin???


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren....weil mich das mit FOX echt langsam nervt.
> 
> Heute mit Canyon tefloniert und die sagen ganz klar: MEDIUM!
> 
> Mich würde besonders interessieren: Wie verhält sich der Vivid bergauf beim Treten?? Braucht man das ProPedal, oder bekommt man das mit gescheiter Einstellung auch hin???



Also da sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Das Rad hat von der Kinematik her ja sowieso en recht wipparmes Fahrwerk. Und die R2C Vivids haben ja auch noch die einstellbare LSC. In gewissen Maßen kann man da ja auch berghoch zu machen.

Gruß


----------



## McFussel (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn Sich das so gut einstellen lässt....top!

Also, stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach der Abstimmung....


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

Ich tendiere ja zu mid, um dem Durchschlagen vorzubeugen. Wie es wahrscheinlich auch canyon sieht. Aber vllt würde low ja vollkommen reichen und er läuft dann sogar feiner auf Wurzelteppischen...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab's ja schon mehrere Threads zuvor erwähnt, mein 2011er Dropzone hatte serienmäßig einen Low Tune-Vivid Air. Zusammen mit der Anti-Squat-Kinematik und ein paar Klicks an der Druckstufe gab es berghoch keine wirkliche Wipptendenz (und ich pumpe mit meinen 100 kg enorm).
Und auch in allen anderen Fahrsituationen hatte ich nie zu wenig Druckstufe, daß ich einen Mid-Tune vermißt hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich hatte diese sogar bis auf wenige Ausnahmen im Bikepark immer fast offen.
Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Vivid Coil R2C gemacht.


----------



## McFussel (17. Januar 2013)

...und nie durchgerauscht????

Der Low wäre halt toll was das feine Ansprechen angeht!!


----------



## mondo-mania (17. Januar 2013)

Im Wald gerade hat es mich überkommen und ich kauf mir jetzt doch erst mal en Vivid Coil für mein Torque 2012, da die über 200  mehr für den Air ja doch weh tun.

Wenn mir jetzt keiner den Air als himmlisch aufschwetzt dann bleib ich auch dabei..  (Indirekte bitte mich vor ner Fehlentscheidung zu bewahren !!!!)

Jetzt is halt nur das Feder Problem. Brauch paar Ansagen bzgl Härte. Wäre ne 400er angebracht bei ca. 83 Kg Versandfertig  Brauch sollten wohl 25-30% SAG ergeben


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Was ist die Alternative? Vivid (100g schwerer - welche COMPRESSION brauch ich da???), Monarch (nur Hub 66mm)??
> 
> Ich will kein DH Bike, sondern ne Trailkiste, die ich den Berg hochtragen kann.....


Also wenn es leicht sein soll und nicht das allerletzte Bisschen DH-Performance wichtig ist, wäre der Evolver ISX-1 evtl. interessant für dich. Der ist auf jeden Fall leichter als alles, was original verbaut war und den gibts in der passenden Größe bei CRC für <140. Der Bommelmaster hatte den auch bei seinem 2010er (?) Torque verbaut und hat sich auch in puncto Performance sehr zufrieden geäußert.




un1e4shed schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge steht doch in der Geo-Tabelle...


Ja, so die Theorie. Leider kann man sich darauf aber nicht 100%ig verlassen. Es wurden schon öfters Bikes mit abweichenden Vorbaulängen ausgeliefert...!




AlBirdy schrieb:


> Bin leider nur das Vertride gefahren weils das einzige war was im Showroom stand und fand es sehr kurz in M für meine 182.
> Eventuell könnte man das mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau ausgleichen (L ist sicher zu groß).





AlBirdy schrieb:


> Oha, 45mm beim Gapstar und ich fand das Vertride mit seinen 70mm schon extrem gestaucht. Hm, ich glaub das wird nix mit'm Torque bei mir.


Ich finde, du gehst das ein Bisschen falsch an... ich würde ein Rad wie das Torque NIEMALS mit einem Vorbau >50 oder evtl. 60mm fahren. So ein verspieltes Bike, das auf den Abfahrten nur so danach schreit, getreten und gesprungen zu werden, sollte man nicht mit so einem langen Vorbau kastrieren! Wenn du einfach den Rahmen in L nimmst und dir ggf. einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau zulegst, wenn nötig, wirst du SICHER eher zufrieden werden. Das Bike wird durch die Länge noch lange nicht träge werden, aber du wirst so drauf sitzen können, wie dir das angenehm ist. Ich habe die Entscheidung beim FRX letzten Herbst ähnlich getroffen: das M (was mir das PPS mit 1,80/SL 86 empfohlen hatte) war mir beim Probefahren zu gedrungen. Natürlich war ich unsicher, ob mir das L nicht zu lang und träge wird, was die Probefahrt darauf aber weitestgehend ausräumen konnte. Ich dachte mir dann, wenn das L mit den 50er Vorbau sich noch etwas zu lang anfühlt, kann ich immernoch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Ich fahre es nun seit September mit 50er Vorbau und es passt astrein  ich werde abert trotzdem mal rein zum Vergleich einen 35er testen. Das ist ja auch eindeutig der aktuelle Trend bei der Bike-Konzeption: eher ein etwas längeres Bike mit sehr kurzem Vorbau (á la Mondraker "Forward Geometry"), das liegt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten noch schön stabil ohne bei sinnvoller Dimensionierung an Wendigkeit einzubüßen - wo das Torque mit den super kurzen Kettenstreben ja echt absolut auf der verspielten Seite ist.




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Also kurz gesagt, "reicht" low tune oder is er definitiv gut dafür. Oder geht ein mid tune noch klar, ohne das der Hinterbau unsensibel wird.


Wie vor Kurzem geschrieben, fahre ich im FRX den Vivid Coil mit Tune M. Ich finde den absolut nicht unsensibel, wobei es mich mittlerweile doch reizt, den Low Tune mal im Vergleich zu testen, deshalb werde ich wir wohl mal den entsprechenden Shimstack bestellen und beim nächsten Service testen. Wird aber vermutlich erst nächsten Winter 




McFussel schrieb:


> Mich würde besonders interessieren: Wie verhält sich der Vivid bergauf beim Treten?? Braucht man das ProPedal, oder bekommt man das mit gescheiter Einstellung auch hin???


Schei$$ auf Propedal!  Ich habe weder am Torque FR noch am FRX je sowas gehabt und die Hinterbauten wippen beide NULL, trotz eindeutig bergablastigem Setup - dafür gibt es sogar Video-Beweise  Ich bin der Meinung, sowas braucht man am Torque absolut nicht, so lange der Dämpfer jetzt keine totale Schwabbel-Kuh ist, und das ist der Vivid absolut nicht! Ich kann zum Setup übrigens den "Trailside Tuning Guide" empfehlen, da steht ein empfohlenes Grund-Setup und verschiedene Vorschläge für bestimmte Bedingungen drin. Damit habe ich sehr schnell mein Setup gefunden (genau 1 Klick an einer Einstellung vom Grund-Setup abweichend).




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt keiner den Air als himmlisch aufschwetzt dann bleib ich auch dabei..  (Indirekte bitte mich vor ner Fehlentscheidung zu bewahren !!!!)
> 
> Jetzt is halt nur das Feder Problem. Brauch paar Ansagen bzgl Härte. Wäre ne 400er angebracht bei ca. 83 Kg Versandfertig  Brauch sollten wohl 25-30% SAG ergeben


Ich bin den Air zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber der Coil ist    Wenn man den noch mit einer Ti-Feder bestückt, ist der nur ~200g schwerer als ein Vivid Air, also was soll der Scheiss?  Unterm Strich ist das dann sogar noch billiger...!

Zur Federrate: da ist der Rechner auf der TF-Tuned Seite ziemlich hilfreich, der liefert i. d. R. sehr brauchbare Werte. Lag bei mir auch immer goldrichtig. Ich fahre bei knapp 70kg im Beischlaf-Outfit eine 300er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, so die Theorie. Leider kann man sich darauf aber nicht 100%ig verlassen. Es wurden schon öfters Bikes mit abweichenden Vorbaulängen ausgeliefert...!
> 
> 
> Ich finde, du gehst das ein Bisschen falsch an... ich würde ein Rad wie das Torque NIEMALS mit einem Vorbau >50 oder evtl. 60mm fahren. So ein verspieltes Bike, das auf den Abfahrten nur so danach schreit, getreten und gesprungen zu werden, sollte man nicht mit so einem langen Vorbau kastrieren! Wenn du einfach den Rahmen in L nimmst und dir ggf. einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau zulegst, wenn nötig, wirst du SICHER eher zufrieden werden. Das Bike wird durch die Länge noch lange nicht träge werden, aber du wirst so drauf sitzen können, wie dir das angenehm ist. Ich habe die Entscheidung beim FRX letzten Herbst ähnlich getroffen: das M (was mir das PPS mit 1,80/SL 86 empfohlen hatte) war mir beim Probefahren zu gedrungen. Natürlich war ich unsicher, ob mir das L nicht zu lang und träge wird, was die Probefahrt darauf aber weitestgehend ausräumen konnte. Ich dachte mir dann, wenn das L mit den 50er Vorbau sich noch etwas zu lang anfühlt, kann ich immernoch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Ich fahre es nun seit September mit 50er Vorbau und es passt astrein  ich werde abert trotzdem mal rein zum Vergleich einen 35er testen. Das ist ja auch eindeutig der aktuelle Trend bei der Bike-Konzeption: eher ein etwas längeres Bike mit sehr kurzem Vorbau (á la Mondraker "Forward Geometry"), das liegt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten noch schön stabil ohne bei sinnvoller Dimensionierung an Wendigkeit einzubüßen - wo das Torque mit den super kurzen Kettenstreben ja echt absolut auf der verspielten Seite ist.


 

Also je mehr ich über die Rahmengröße lese, desto unsicherer werde ich. Bin 1,84 Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85, bin eigentlich immer von einen M Rahmen ausgegangen  Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht einfach mal nach Koblenz fahren kann zum Probefahren 

Gruß


----------



## Flash_Gordon (18. Januar 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> ...und nie durchgerauscht????
> 
> Der Low wäre halt toll was das feine Ansprechen angeht!!


 
Nein, nie durchgerauscht.
Wenn der Dämpfer durchrauscht, arbeite ich zuerst an der Federhärte.
Sollte die einigermaßen passen, kann ich mit der Druckstufe feintunen.
Man kann eben zu geringe Federhärte nur begrenzt mit mehr Druckstufe kompensieren, mit den üblichen Nachteilen.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist selbst bei offener Druckstufe im Low Tune bereits schon genug Dämpfung vorhanden, so daß bei mir - wie gesagt - keine Bestrebungen zu Mid Tune aufgekommen wären.


----------



## McFussel (18. Januar 2013)

Ich rede aber vom VIVID AIR!  


 @smubob: Bisserl aggro drauf heute?? Zum ProPedal: Wenn man 4h am Stück hochtritt mag man das ganz gerne haben....wenn der Dämpfer das durch ein paar Klicks das gleiche hergibt, bin ich auch happy!


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Also je mehr ich über die Rahmengröße lese, desto unsicherer werde ich. Bin 1,84 Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85, bin eigentlich immer von einen M Rahmen ausgegangen  Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht einfach mal nach Koblenz fahren kann zum Probefahren
> 
> Gruß



bin 1,83m mit gleicher SL und fahre nen Torque FR Rahmen in "M". 
Hab den Serienvorbau drauf (müsst 50mm sein) komme mit dem Bike so super klar.

Es ist super wendig, fahre damit auch Touren und hab keine Probleme. Sattelstütze is halt recht weit draußen und ich finde den M-Rahmen zu meiner Körpergröße noch passend, aber es dürfte nicht mehr kleiner sein.

Aber Rahmengröße ist halt ne Sache der Vorliebe und der Haltung. Auf meinem Radon Slide mit 20" Rahmen (auch passend für meine Größe) hab ich auch mit kurzem Vorbau regelmäßig Rückenprobleme bekommen...

Bild zur Sattelhöhe bei Touren (da war mal testweise ein längerer Vorbau montiert, hab ich aber nur für die Tour dran gehabt)


----------



## Killabeez (18. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> bin 1,83m mit gleicher SL und fahre nen Torque FR Rahmen in "M".
> Hab den Serienvorbau drauf (müsst 50mm sein) komme mit dem Bike so super klar.
> 
> Es ist super wendig, fahre damit auch Touren und hab keine Probleme. Sattelstütze is halt recht weit draußen und ich finde den M-Rahmen zu meiner Körpergröße noch passend, aber es dürfte nicht mehr kleiner sein.
> ...


 
Das mit der Sattelstütze schaut schon brutal aus, funktioniert das noch mit einer absenkbaren? Ich sehe du fährst die Hammerschmidt, bist du zufrieden damit? Ansonsten dein Bike gefällt mir gut


----------



## Flash_Gordon (18. Januar 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ich rede aber vom VIVID AIR!


 
Ich auch. Siehe ebenso Thread-Nr. 5524.
Du kannst gern Federhärte durch Luftdruck ersetzen.


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2013)

Thx,

Is ein altes Bild, die HS ist nicht mehr dran, war mir zu schwer. 

Mit ner Absenkbaren funtioniert das gut, hab aber ne 385iger Länge, die is noch nen Hauch zu kurz, die nächst Größere (glaub 410) wäre ideal.

Hab aktuellere Bilder in meinem Album, da auch mit absenkbarer Stütze.


----------



## jaamaa (18. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr mit meinen 183/86 cm ein Trailflow in L mit 50mm Vorbau. Gr. M würde evtl auch gehen, finde aber einen großen Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau besser, als umgekehrt. Jetzt wird noch der Vobau auf 35 oder 40mm geändert... passt einfach besser zum Bike.

... da fällt mir grad ein - ich suche ganz verzweifelt einen Kore Rapute Vorbau in 35mm. Niemand kann das Teil liefern, Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ich rede aber vom VIVID AIR!


Ok, ich kann nur vom Coil reden, bin den Air noch nicht gefahren. Aber ich vermute mal, dass der Unterschied in der Hinsicht nicht allzu groß sein sollte. Wie gesagt: Wippen beim Torque ist mMn ein vernachlässigbares Thema - wenn man nicht gerade sehr viel wiegt und in die Pedale tritt, wie ein wilder Ochse 




McFussel schrieb:


> @smubob: Bisserl aggro drauf heute?? Zum ProPedal: Wenn man 4h am Stück hochtritt mag man das ganz gerne haben....wenn der Dämpfer das durch ein paar Klicks das gleiche hergibt, bin ich auch happy!


Nope, alles cremig  Ich drücke mich nun mal nicht immer total bier-ernst aus  Und im Prinzip hab ich dir deine Frage ja beantwortet (wenn auch von der Warte "Vivid Coil" aus und der sollte ja eher leichter wippen als der Air) -> der Dämpfer neigt absolut nicht zum Wippen -> ProPedal ist für den Bobbes 




jaamaa schrieb:


> ... da fällt mir grad ein - ich suche ganz verzweifelt einen Kore Rapute Vorbau in 35mm. Niemand kann das Teil liefern, Hat jemand einen Tipp?


Mit dem Problem bist du nicht alleine...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (18. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Thx,
> 
> Is ein altes Bild, die HS ist nicht mehr dran, war mir zu schwer.
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich mir angeschaut, danke


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Januar 2013)

Mein Untersatz für 2k13

Es fehlen noch die bereits georderten Huber-Buchsen + Lager & die passende Feder für den CCDB
Momentane Federhärte: 4er Inbus


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2013)

Uha, ne Boxxer ins FR ... ..*Ring frei*
Was hast denn für ein Reduzierstück von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" genommen ?


----------



## rider_x (18. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub die Federhärte muss ich auch mal ausprobieren! Geht bestimmt gut vorwärts damit   !
Das mit der Doppelbrücke hab ich auch mal überlegt, es dann aber wegen der fehlenden Freigabe gelassen und mir direkt einen DH Boliden geholt


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Uha, ne Boxxer ins FR ... ..*Ring frei*


[klugschei$$modus]Das ist kein FR, nur ein "Torque" [/klugschei$$modus]




rider_x schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Federhärte muss ich auch mal ausprobieren! Geht bestimmt gut vorwärts damit


Effektiver als jedes Angle Set


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2013)

und warum steht dann FR auf dem Oberrohr? (wenn mans nicht wegacetoniert hat, oder das Bike gerade andersrum steht wie bei Dem da oben)... bei den "Großen" steht FRX druff.. die Neuen schimpfen sich EX...


Beispielbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morch84 (18. Januar 2013)

Das heißt F8 und die 8 ist unten nur halb gezeichnet gibt auch f10 steht für den Werkstoff F10 ist Carbon

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2013)

Ok ..wieder was gelernt  Das ist aber auch irreführend...


----------



## mondo-mania (18. Januar 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Nein, nie durchgerauscht.
> Wenn der Dämpfer durchrauscht, arbeite ich zuerst an der Federhärte.
> Sollte die einigermaßen passen, kann ich mit der Druckstufe feintunen.
> Man kann eben zu geringe Federhärte nur begrenzt mit mehr Druckstufe kompensieren, mit den üblichen Nachteilen.
> Und meiner Meinung nach ist selbst bei offener Druckstufe im Low Tune bereits schon genug Dämpfung vorhanden, so daß bei mir - wie gesagt - keine Bestrebungen zu Mid Tune aufgekommen wären.



Ist jetz dochn Vivid coil geworden. Sehr gutes Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt gemacht. Ist zwar tune mid und ne 400er Feder, aber die Feder kann man ja fast kostenfrei hier im BM tauschen und falls das tune nicht passt weiß ich mir auch zu helfen...

Aber danke für die Hilfe an alle beteiligten 

Gruß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ist jetz dochn Vivid coil geworden. Sehr gutes Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt gemacht. Ist zwar tune mid und ne 400er Feder, aber die Feder kann man ja fast kostenfrei hier im BM tauschen und falls das tune nicht passt weiß ich mir auch zu helfen...
> 
> Aber danke für die Hilfe an alle beteiligten
> 
> Gruß



Dito  was hast du bezahlt? 2013er Dämpfer? Neu?


----------



## mondo-mania (19. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Dito  was hast du bezahlt? 2013er Dämpfer? Neu?



2012er Modell neu mit Feder und voller Garantie für 219 


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Hab 210 für 2013er mit Feder aber von Privat bezahlt.


----------



## mondo-mania (19. Januar 2013)

Jo habe mal rumgeschaut und und am 2013 sind ja anscheinend nur andere Aufkleber drauf...

War der VAN RC performance nicht gut oder wieso der Tausch ? Hab bis jetzt nur mal draufgesessen und das bringt ja bekanntlich wenig...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Die Unterschiede kenn ich nicht genau.


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Uha, ne Boxxer ins FR ... ..*Ring frei*
> Was hast denn für ein Reduzierstück von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" genommen ?



UMPF... Wenn ich das noch wüsste... Müsste hier in den Weiten des Forums irgendwo geschrieben stehen, wenns dringend ist, kann ich auch nochmal meine Belege durchforsten...


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich schon wieder mit meinem Dämpferbuchsenproblem...

Hab heute ne eigentlich passende (35x12,7) Buchse verbaut. Dadurch, dass der Vorbesitzer meines Rahmens überall SKF-Industrielager verbaut hat, die tiefer in der Wippe sitzen, klapperts aber trotzdem...
Entweder lass ich mir jetzt ne Buchse machen, in der die 8er Schraube stramm sitzt, oder ich muss die SKF-Lager wieder gegen Gleitlager ersetzen. Oder ich lass es einfach klappern...

Dafür wird nachher von Formula Oro auf Avid Code umgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2013)

An der Dämpferaufnahme ist doch kein Gleit- oder Kugellager? 
Die anderen Lager sind genormt, das ist egal ob SKF oder China??
Wenn du den Bolzen festknallst, und es klappert immer noch leicht, ist die DU-Hülse hin???


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Januar 2013)

In der Wippe sind Lager. Und der Bolzen geht durch Hinterbau, Wippe und Dämpferauge, anbrummen bringt da also nichts.







Ich könnte das wieder durch Scheiben ausgleichen...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2013)

Scheiben - sonst geht der Dämpfer ja schlecht raus.


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Januar 2013)

Jetzt mit RC4 =)


----------



## Mithras (19. Januar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> UMPF... Wenn ich das noch wüsste... Müsste hier in den Weiten des Forums irgendwo geschrieben stehen, wenns dringend ist, kann ich auch nochmal meine Belege durchforsten...



Kein Stress, war nur mal so aus Neugierde, falls mir doch mal ne 1 1/8" Gabel übern Weg läuft, der ich nicht wiederstehen kann und die Tapered raus fliegt


----------



## xyzHero (19. Januar 2013)

@ Fartzilla

Sieht stark nach Köba-Trail aus


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Januar 2013)

Gut erkannt.aber die 3C Reifen sind furchtbar bei den Temperaturen..Null Grip


----------



## jonalisa (19. Januar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Entweder lass ich mir jetzt ne Buchse machen, in der die 8er Schraube stramm sitzt, oder ich muss die SKF-Lager wieder gegen Gleitlager ersetzen.


 
An meinem Torque sind lauter Industrielager verbaut, Gleitlager gibts ausser an den Daempfebuchsen keine, so weit ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Sollte ich mich irren, bitte ich euch mich zu berichtigen. Die Industrielager sind, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, in der Tat alle genormt. Also tippe ich auch auf ausgeschlagene Buchsen.

Waren am 2006er noch Gleitlager verbaut?


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Januar 2013)

Das weiss ich nicht, kann sein, dass da Industrielager reingehören. Welche Buchsen sollen denn ausgeschlagen sein? 
Das Problem ist, dass die Buchse nicht stramm zwischen den Lagern sitzen kann, da diese vertieft in der Wippe sitzen. Werde ich mit Scheiben ausgleichen. Das ist dann aber nicht viel besser als mein Provisorium vorher und als das, was Canyon ab Werk gemacht hat. Mag sein, dass ich es klapperfrei bekomme, aber stramm kann die Buchse so nicht verbaut werden, der Dämpfer hat nen knappen Millimeter Luft.

Werd mir wohl doch ne Buchse machen lassen, wo die Schraube saugend durchpasst. Das dürfte das Spiel minimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2013)

wie bekommst du die Buchse dann in den Rahmen, wenn die länger ist, als die Wippe im Lichten ist?


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Januar 2013)

Siehste, da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Sie müsste breiter sein als das lichte Maß. Geht natürlich nicht. Darum klappert das. Wenn ich Scheiben reinlege, klapperts vielleicht nicht mehr. Stabil isses trotzdem nicht. Ich meinte eine Buchse, deren Bohrung so gross ist wie die Schraube. Die, die jetzt drin ist, hat locker 9mm Innendurchmesser.

Da ich hier wohl der einzige mit so nem alten Torque bin, hab ich auch keinen Vergleich, wie es bei anderen ist.


----------



## jonalisa (19. Januar 2013)

Habe verstanden. Dann wirst du um die Fertigung einer massgefertigten Buchse nicht drumrum kommen, wobei man glauben koennte, dass auch Scheiben den noetigen Effekt erzeugen koennten.


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Kein Stress, war nur mal so aus Neugierde, falls mir doch mal ne 1 1/8" Gabel übern Weg läuft, der ich nicht wiederstehen kann und die Tapered raus fliegt




Okay, wenn du es irgendwann trotzdem mal genauer wissen willst, lass es mich wissen. Ich mach mich dann auch die Suche in meinem Papierkram


----------



## Mithras (20. Januar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Okay, wenn du es irgendwann trotzdem mal genauer wissen willst, lass es mich wissen. Ich mach mich dann auch die Suche in meinem Papierkram




Och wenn es dir in die Hände fällt, denk einfach an mich .. wobei ich denke das is eh unterschiedlich von Steuerkopf zu Steuerkopf ..oder sollte das wurst sein? .. hab mich mit der Materie noch nicht befasst, aber wer weis ..


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf die untere Lageschale an, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (20. Januar 2013)

So, das Problem ist vorerst gelöst. Hab ne 1mm starke Kupferscheibe stramm dazwischen bekommen, jetzt klappert nix mehr:






Kleines Update mit Avid Code und RF Atlas-Lenker. Die Code sehen im Vergleich zur Formula Oro etwas altbacken und grobschlächtig aus, sind aber trotzdem passender für das Eisen. Probefahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## rmfausi (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfereinbau. Sofern vom Rahmen her genug Platz ist, ist es dann eigentlich egal wie herum der Dämpfer (CCDB Air) am Torque EX eingebaut ist? Mir persönlich würde es besser gefallen wenn das Piggyback nach unten zeigt, also wie auf der Canyon HP beim Gapstar. Das Trailflow 2013 das letzte Woche ausgeliefert wurde hatte das Piggyback nach oben. Darum meine Frage.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## AlBirdy (20. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfereinbau. Sofern vom Rahmen her genug Platz ist, ist es dann eigentlich egal wie herum der Dämpfer (CCDB Air) am Torque EX eingebaut ist? Mir persönlich würde es besser gefallen wenn das Piggyback nach unten zeigt, also wie auf der Canyon HP beim Gapstar. Das Trailflow 2013 das letzte Woche ausgeliefert wurde hatte das Piggyback nach oben. Darum meine Frage.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus. Gruß rmfausi.



Zwecks Schmierung ist es ratsam die Kolbenstange Richtung Erde ausgerichtet zu haben, sprich beim CCDB Air mit Piggybag nach unten.


----------



## rider_x (20. Januar 2013)

rider_x schrieb:


> ...und du hast weniger "bewegte Masse"   !!!




Gleiches Thema 3 Seiten zuvor


----------



## mondo-mania (20. Januar 2013)

rider_x schrieb:


> ...und du hast weniger "bewegte Masse"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde ich bestreiten. Kompletter Luftkolben mit Öl gefüllt, die ganze Einstellmechanik dran und AGB, wiegt evt. genausoviel oder mehr wie nur die Luftkammer mit Hydraulikkolben... 

Aber allein die Schmierung ist Grund genug. Sieht außerdem stimmiger aus


----------



## JulianM. (20. Januar 2013)

hahaha geniele fahrradlampe!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2013)

Eine Fenix leuchtet aber besser und ausserdem sind Elektroklemmen aus dem Baumarkt sicherer.


----------



## JulianM. (20. Januar 2013)

ach die maglite ist super, va die ingenieurstechnisch ausgeklügelte Befestigung


----------



## rmfausi (20. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die "bewegte Masse" wusste ich noch und ist mir relativ egal. Das mit der Schmierung ist schon besser und man kommt m.E. besser an die Einstellschrauben dran. Nächste Woche weiss ich dann hoffentlich mehr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Famulus36 (20. Januar 2013)

Das war eher ein Notbehelf mit nem O-Ring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (21. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich kann man das mit der bewegten Masse auch vernachlässigen, gerade bei einem Luft Dämpfer. Hab jetzt die Bauform von deinem Dämpfer nicht im Kopf. Aber wie schon vorher gesagt: Wo hier manche teilweise auf jedes Gramm Gewicht achten, kann man auch auf die Federungsperformance achten .


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schei$$ auf Propedal!  Ich habe weder am Torque FR noch am FRX je sowas gehabt und die Hinterbauten wippen beide NULL, trotz eindeutig bergablastigem Setup - dafür gibt es sogar Video-Beweise


 
Komisch, als der RC4 in meinem FRX drin war, hat der Hinterbau deutlich mehr gewippt als jetzt mit dem DHX Air und ProPedal.


----------



## McFussel (21. Januar 2013)

....darum kann man streiten - streiten muss hier nicht sein.

Habe jetzt mal meinen Piggy deutlich mehr aufgepumpt. Das hilft....kann den DHX also weiter fahren und werde mich mit der Einstellung noch deutlich besser befassen müssen...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Januar 2013)

Mit Wippen habe ich keine Probleme. Was mich stört und unnötig Kraft kostet ist, dass der Hinterbau beim steilen Bergauffahren ziemlich einsackt. Dämpfer ist der originale MZ Roco Air (OEM ohne zudrehbare Druckstufe) Eine Idee?
Vermutlich hilft da auch nur ein Stahlfederdämpfer wie der Vivid Coil. Mit dem Manitou Revox (Coil) gab's das Problem jedenfalls nicht. Dafür habe ich das komplizierte Ding nicht richtig zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ..Dafür habe ich das komplizierte Ding nicht richtig zum laufen gebracht.



Soll ich dirs mal grad einstellen das komplizierte Ding  ??

Das mit dem Einsacken liegt an der hecklastigen Sitzposition. Da hlift nur ein anderer Rahmen oder Aufpumpen vor der Auffahrt.


----------



## jonalisa (21. Januar 2013)

Und nicht vergessen: Sattel ganz nach vorne bis zum Anschlag und evtl. Gabel absenken.

Diät wäre auch ein Vorschlag ;-)


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Soll ich dirs mal grad einstellen das komplizierte Ding  ??



Wenn du Lust zu hast, kannst dich gern mal dran versuchen. Wäre toll, wenn ich das Teil nicht umsonst gekauft hätte. 
Ich konnte den Federweg nicht ausnutzen, obwohl die Feder schon weicher war, als die weicheste, mit der der Dämpfer noch funktionieren soll und bei Gerappel hat das olle Ding einfach hart gemacht. 
Dachte schon, vielleicht passt er nicht zur Übersetzung des Rahmens oder es müsste umgeshimt werden?
Der Manitou-Mann auf der Messe am Gardasee meinte, lieber wieder ne härtere Feder kaufen und im Piggy ganz wenig Luft (deutlich unter Minimum nach Anleitung). Da war ich raus. Noch ne Feder umsonst und einfach auf Verdacht kaufen war mir zu teuer.
*
Fährt jemand den Revox und mit welcher Feder bei welchem Gewicht?* Ich habe 75kg. 
Mit 350er Feder hatte ich 10%Sag und nicht die Hälfte des Federwegs genutzt.
Mit 275er passte der Sag, aber Dämpfer funktionierte nur mäßig.

Braucht jemand eine nur zum Ausprobieren benutze Manitou Titanfeder 350x3.0 (161mm).


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2013)

Na die Ttanfeder wirst du doch im bikemarkt sofort los. 

Bei meinen drei Manitoudämpfern die ich bisher hatte, war egal ob im Torque oder Nerve die Kiste IMMER heillos überdämpft. 
Also Piggy 70psi, Volume auf 1, alle Druckstufen offen fahren, und NUR die Zugstufe einstellen - bei der liegen zwei Klicks zwischen über den Lenker und passt (bin mal im Hafen über den Lenker gegangen..). Ölwechsel bringt nix, da wird die Zugstufe unkontrollierbar. 

Die Federhärte im Torque war bei mir mit 400x2,75 (93kg, 70er Hub, 174mm FW) fast zu weich. 
Bei Kälte musst du schon auf ordentlich Gerappel oder 80er Flatdrops probieren, sonst spürt man wenig.
Erst im Sommer bei längeren Abfahrten im Park dreht man dann Volume und Highspeed Druckstufe ein wenig zu.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Januar 2013)

Danke. Meinst es macht Sinn, das noch mal auszuprobieren.
Druckstufe hatte ich offen, nur eben im Piggy den vorgeschriebenen Mindestdruck. Zugstufe auch offen und noch (zu) langsam. Wenn er warm war, hab ich mal 1-2 klicks reingedreht.
Ich zweifle trotzdem noch wegen der Federhärte. Kommt ja nur noch 300 in Betracht, wenn 350 und 275 Fehlgriffe waren. Glaube aber nicht, dass mit einem Wechsel von 275 zu 300 gleich alles anders ist, nur weil ich zusätzlich noch im Piggy bisschen Luft ablasse. 

Linkage hatte mir irgendwas zwischen 250 und 300 ausgerechtet. Da waren aber paar kleine Fehler in den Geo-Datenbank - also die Ergebnisse nicht zu genau nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2013)

Na sonst musst du doch mal etwas dünneres Öl probieren, wenn die Zugstufe echt nur 1-2 Klicks hat bei dir. Wenn man die Klemmbacken fürn Schraubstock hat, ist das ja schnell gewechselt.


----------



## trophy (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hab ein Torque FRX Rockzone aus 2012 und brauch nen neuen Lenker.
Hat jemand von euch einen Hersteller parat, der den selben Orangeton wie Wippe und co verwendet?
Andere Modelle haben ja einen Spank Lenker in Orange, ist das dieser http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...poon-Riserbar-Lenker-762mm-2012-5mm-Rise.html ?

Mein Bike (Orginalzustand) : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1295252

Vielen Dank


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Schau dir mal die Sixpack und Chromag Lenker an.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Die Farbe passt.

Ich hab den hier an meinem Bike in orange.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...pike-777-EVO-Riserbar-Lenker-2011-31-8mm.html

Kannst in meiner Galerie sehen. Aber auch vom Spoon sollte die orangene Farbe passen.


----------



## trophy (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich den Spank Spike in Orange finden würde, würde ich den nehmen. Die Sixpacklenker sehen nicht 100% gleich aus, aber ich denke das beste ist wohl mehrere Lenker zu bestellen und dann direkt dran zu halten.
Falls jemand schon Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Lenkern und dem Torque-Orange hat, bitte teilen.
Danke schonmal für die Hinweise.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Den Spoon kannst du auch nehmen wenn er dir gefällt, der ist halt ein wenig schmaler als der Spike 777 Evo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (22. Januar 2013)

trophy schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Spank Spike in Orange finden würde, würde ich den nehmen. Die Sixpacklenker sehen nicht 100% gleich aus, aber ich denke das beste ist wohl mehrere Lenker zu bestellen und dann direkt dran zu halten.
> Falls jemand schon Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Lenkern und dem Torque-Orange hat, bitte teilen.
> Danke schonmal für die Hinweise.



Die Diskussion gab es schon mal im Rockzone (2011) Thread.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501696&highlight=rockzone&page=12

Ich war letztens auf einer Bikemesse und habe mir den Easton Havoc angeguckt. Da hingen welche mit 31,8 und mit 35er Klemmung und die sahen farblich komplett unterschiedlich aus. 

Der mit der 35er Klemmung war deutlich dunkler. 

Ist wahrscheinlich Glückssache, wenn man den richtigen Farbton haben möchte.


----------



## trophy (22. Januar 2013)

Dank nochmal für die Hinweise.
Ich habe Canyon jetzt einfach eine Mail geschrieben.
Mal schauen, ob sie den Spike in Orange einzelnd verkaufen, oder sie mir einen Hinweis zu anderen Herstellern geben, die den selben Farbton verwenden.
Gruß Maximilian


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2013)

Moin moin...

will mein Torque auf einfach umbauen.
Wisst ihr welche ISCG-Aufnahme der 2012er Stealth Rahmen hat?

Wäre wichtig für die Kettenführung...

THX


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2013)

Theoretisch ISCG 05


----------



## mondo-mania (23. Januar 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=18&supportcenter_articles_id=178&page=2

Wer suchet der findet 

Gruß


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, das habe ich mittlerweile auch gesehen ;-)

Aber danke nochmal für den link 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob man den Adapter von e13 nehmen kann oder ob es da von Canyon
einen gibt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2013)

Klar kannst du den von ethirteen nehmen.


----------



## hugecarl (23. Januar 2013)

Tag zusammen,

Hat einer die Dämpferbuchsenmaße (Einbaubreite und Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser) fürs FRX von 2009? Würd selber ausmessen, Rad steht aber gerade nicht hier. Wollte mir Buchsen von Huber Bushings bestellen.


----------



## fosibox (23. Januar 2013)

> Hi people! sorry for the english, can't speak german
> 
> 
> anyone knows how to remove this washer? i want to service the bearings, but i cant figure it out on how to remove this on from the drive side of a canyon torque
> ...



just moved this post to the canyon bikes main forum! don't think this belongs here, sorry

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10252622#post10252622


----------



## Mithras (23. Januar 2013)

fosibox schrieb:


> just moved this post to the canyon bikes main forum! don't think this belongs here, sorry
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10252622#post10252622




Hi fossibox,

at my 2011 frame was a little "cut" under the washer which was quite big enough for lifting off the washer with a small screwdriver.. maybe this will help you.

Greets Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Moin moin...
> 
> will mein Torque auf einfach umbauen.
> Wisst ihr welche ISCG-Aufnahme der 2012er Stealth Rahmen hat?
> ...



Der Gedanke schwirrt mir auch schon seit Wochen zwischen den Ohren rum
Darf ich fragen was du für ne Kurbel/Kettenführung verbauen willst?


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Januar 2013)

Würde am liebsten die lg1 Kurbel und  Kettenführung von e.thirteen verbauen.  
Da ich aber schon die Saint Kurbel drauf habe, werde ich die auch weiterverwenden. 

Als Plan B lasse ich meine 2 Fach Kurbel so und ändere nur auf 10Fach Schaltwerk und Kassette. 
Da bin ich allerdings nicht sicher ob ich dann nicht auch andere kettenblätter für die Kurbel benötige. 
Ach ja, Kette muss dann sicher auch neu.
Der Nachteil ist dass es für die neue Zee oder Saint keinen linken Trigger gibt :-/


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Januar 2013)

fosibox schrieb:


> just moved this post to the canyon bikes main forum! don't think this belongs here, sorry
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10252622#post10252622



If you don't have a bearing puller use a screwdriver with a plastic covered blade, which sticks a bit in the washer. Shake it a bit an pull it out. It's not tight. 

A wall plug + screw could help, if the washer refuses.



VDE Screwdriver:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wera-05133355001-Schraubendrehersatz-160i-162i/dp/B004WI1WCQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1359010802&sr=8-3"]Wera 05133355001 VDE Schraubendrehersatz 160i/162i/167i/9 - 9 teilig Torx, PH, PZ, Schlitz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

And a good idea for a home made bearing puller
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10059421#post10059421


----------



## fosibox (24. Januar 2013)

> Hi fossibox, 2011 at my frame was a little "cut" under the washer Which was quite big enough for lifting off the washer with a small screwdriver .. maybe this will help you. Greets Tommy





Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> If you don't have a bearing puller use a screwdriver with a plastic covered blade, which sticks a bit in the washer. Shake it a bit an pull it out. It's not tight.
> 
> A wall plug + screw could help, if the washer refuses.
> 
> ...





Thanks people! just did that and it worked with no dents  i was afraid of damaging the frame so i didn't tried that in the first place. 

just serviced the bearings, they were all dried up, the original grease hardened. so i took the rubberseals, removed the old grease, cleaned well and greased it with lithium grease. and now they spin like new 


I'm just noticing something strange! i think my seatstay is about 2mm offset from the rockerarm!! and causing more friction and wear on one side damaging a POM washer. 

any chances that the chainstay or seatstay warped? anything i can do to fix this?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Januar 2013)

If the bearings are still ok, use more adjusting washers to center the rocker arm and seat stay. Or purchase new rocker arm and seatstay.  
My Bike doesn't have such a gap...


----------



## fosibox (24. Januar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> If the bearings are still ok, use more adjusting washers to center the rocker arm and seat stay. Or purchase new rocker arm and seatstay.
> My Bike doesn't have such a gap...



the bearings are as new now! they spin nice an evenly.

that gap is giving me headaches. i know it will wear the washer quickly


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Januar 2013)

Use adjusting washers (steel) to fill the gap and you don't have that aching gap any more. If it doesn't work with the cone (Datasheet # 21) and the bearing (#17) contact Canyon. Maybe the bushing # 15 is missing. Torques before 2011 were dispatched without that bushing and many had problems with these bearings. They got new rocker arms with bushings later.


----------



## fosibox (24. Januar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Use adjusting washers (steel) to fill the gap and you don't have that aching gap any more. If it doesn't work with the cone (Datasheet # 21) and the bearing (#17) contact Canyon. Maybe the bushing # 15 is missing. Torques before 2011 were dispatched without that bushing and many had problems with these bearings. They got new rocker arms with bushings later.



yeah, mine is missing the bushings! when i first disassembled the rocker i said to myself "there should be bushing in here"


----------



## mondo-mania (24. Januar 2013)

I had a similar problem, my seatstay isn't in line with the Rockerarm mountinggap. I have to pull the Seatstay sideways to get it in there. Whithout using forces theres a 6 mm displacement to the right side.

I have written to canyon and they seid to me: "Thats normal because the frames are nor welded with a template and up to 100 mm displacement is normal"

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fosibox (24. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> I had a similar problem, my seatstay isn't in line with the Rockerarm mountinggap. I have to pull the Seatstay sideways to get it in there. Whithout using forces theres a 6 mm displacement to the right side.
> 
> I have written to canyon and they seid to me: "Thats normal because the frames are nor welded with a template and up to 100 mm displacement is normal"
> 
> Greetz



6mm is too much! i think that kind of displacement causes lots of wear on the acetal washer


----------



## mondo-mania (24. Januar 2013)

It fits in perfect without tolerance but i have to pull sidesway to get it in there. I will draw a pic...


----------



## fosibox (24. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> It fits in perfect without tolerance but i have to pull sidesway to get it in there. I will draw a pic...



hmm.. way worst than mine! and how about the POM washers? are they ok?


----------



## mondo-mania (24. Januar 2013)

fosibox schrieb:


> hmm.. way worst than mine! and how about the POM washers? are they ok?



Its a new frameset... I've bought it a month ago. I will let you know after 500 km


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Januar 2013)

@mondo-mania: This is not nice, but the usual and adequate tolerance at reasonable bike frames. Don't know, if Nicolai does it better at all manufactured frames.

@ fosibox: The gap at your frame is crap. If all parts are on the right place and you can not fix it with washers, the rocker arm or seatstay is wastage. Contact Canyon, tell them you have problems with these link at the 2010 Torque and ask for a new rocker arm with the bushings. They know the problem and it still should be under warranty.


----------



## fosibox (25. Januar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> @mondo-mania: This is not nice, but the usual and adequate tolerance at reasonable bike frames. Don't know, if Nicolai does it better at all manufactured frames.
> 
> @ fosibox: The gap at your frame is crap. If all parts are on the right place and you can not fix it with washers, the rocker arm or seatstay is wastage. Contact Canyon, tell them you have problems with these link at the 2010 Torque and ask for a new rocker arm with the bushings. They know the problem and it still should be under warranty.



I think Ill try that, i really don't like this setup without bushings, let's see what canyon says about this issue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand en gutes Startsetup fürn Vivid im Torque 2012.

Wollt morgen mal die erste tour fahren. Bin gestern Abend erst mim Zusammenbauen fertig geworden. 

Wollt wenigstens mit nem einigermaßen akzeptablen setting losfahren um mich dann nicht so grob rantasten zu müssen.

danke schonmal 

Ach ja 80 Kg 400er Feder

Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

Ich möche an mein Torque eine Reverb Sattelstütze verbauen. Die Fernbedienung wird unterm Oberrohr verlegt. Hat jemand vielleicht noch zwei Satelliten (Leitungshalter) für mich übrig?  Vielen Dank im voraus fürs nachschauen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich möche an mein Torque eine Reverb Sattelstütze verbauen. Die Fernbedienung wird unterm Oberrohr verlegt. Hat jemand vielleicht noch zwei Satelliten (Leitungshalter) für mich übrig?  Vielen Dank im voraus fürs nachschauen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja da hätte ich nochn paar..


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

Super.  Was möchtest Du für drei mit Porto dafür haben? Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Komisch, als der RC4 in meinem FRX drin war, hat der Hinterbau deutlich mehr gewippt als jetzt mit dem DHX Air und ProPedal.


Scherzkeks!  Klar kann ein Coil Dämpfer eher wippen als ein Luftdämpfer (Losbrechmoment!) vor allem mit ProPedal! Aber wie ich es immer sage: bei passender Einstellung und mit einem gescheiten (= fürs Torque passenden) Dämpfer passiert das nicht  Mein Vivid im FRX wippt selbst auf der 203er Einstellung nicht oder zumindest nicht so, dass es sicht- oder spürbar wäre. Ansprechen (Butter) und Federwegsausnutzung (100%) sind trotzdem einwandfrei! Das Gleiche in grün bei meinem alten FR.
Kurzum: Das Torque (inkl. FRX) neigt echt absolut nicht zum Wippen, das ist ein Fakt! Nur schlecht abgestimmte Dämpfer oder welche mit einer schlechten/defekten Dämpfung können das Torque zu diesem Verhalten bringen (schwergewichtige Fahrer mit langen Beinen und unrundem Tritt (= worst case) jetzt mal außen vor). Von ProPedal und Konsorten halte ich übrigens eh nichts, weil der Hinterbau dann brutal unsensibel wird und ich so keinen Trail mit Wurzeln und Steinen hoch fahren möchte. Wozu habe ich schließlich ein Fully? 




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Mit Wippen habe ich keine Probleme. Was mich stört und unnötig Kraft kostet ist, dass der Hinterbau beim steilen Bergauffahren ziemlich einsackt. Dämpfer ist der originale MZ Roco Air (OEM ohne zudrehbare Druckstufe) Eine Idee?
> Vermutlich hilft da auch nur ein Stahlfederdämpfer wie der Vivid Coil. Mit dem Manitou Revox (Coil) gab's das Problem jedenfalls nicht. Dafür habe ich das komplizierte Ding nicht richtig zum laufen gebracht.


Das Einsacken ist definitiv ein Luft-Problem. Da hilft eine bessere Dämpfung auch nur bedingt und auch eine Plattform-Dämpfung kann das i. d. R. nicht unterbinden! Denn die dämpft auch nur hauptsächlich dynamische Belastungen, der Druck, der das Einsacken bewirkt ist aber fast vollständig statisch. Also selbst wenn er anfangs noch höher im Federweg bleibt, hängt er kurz darauf normal auch so tief wie jeder andere. Was wohl hilft, ist sowas wie TST, das nutzt ein Kumpel im 2007er Torque FR an seinem Roco (allerdings Coil) immer zum Hochfahren. Das dreht den Hahn aber echt fast komplett zu (Quasi-Lockout), für mich wär das nix...! Taugt mMn echt nur für Asphalt und glatte Forstwege.
Dass du den Revox nicht zum laufen gekriegt hast wundert mich auch. Das ist ja im Prinzip ein Evolver Coil und die Luftversion funktionierte, bis eben auf das Einsacken wg. dem recht soften Setup, im alten Torque exzellent! Wie cxfahrer schon geschrieben hat, ins Piggy nur den Mindestdruck (ich hatte ca. 60psi drin, ist nur mit sowas wie dem Reset Airport sinnvoll einstellbar), Volume auf 1 (das nur wenns heftiger wird etwas rein drehen -> erhöhte Endprogression) und Druckstufen komplett offen. Die Zugstufe hatte ich immer nur 1-3 Klicks zu, sonst war er zu lahm. Feder würde ich die nehmen, mit der du bei obiger Einstellung auf ~30% Sag kommst, das sollte normal passen. Falls es dann nicht läuft, würde ich den Dämpfer ggf. mal zum Service schicken...




trophy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Torque FRX Rockzone aus 2012 und brauch nen neuen Lenker.
> Hat jemand von euch einen Hersteller parat, der den selben Orangeton wie Wippe und co verwendet?
> Andere Modelle haben ja einen Spank Lenker in Orange, ist das dieser http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...poon-Riserbar-Lenker-762mm-2012-5mm-Rise.html ?


Du kommst gerade ein paar Wochen zu spät... ich habe den Spike 777 von meinem Speedzone vor Kurzem im Bikemarkt verkauft...! Aber der Farbton des Spoon sollte eigentlich auch genau passen. Der Elox-Farbton des Spike war jedenfalls absolut genial 









sundawn77 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob man den Adapter von e13 nehmen kann oder ob es da von Canyon einen gibt...


Welchen Adapter meinst du denn genau...?  Den ISCG-Adapter? Den würde ich auf jeden Fall von Canyon zum anschrauben nehmen!




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Als Plan B lasse ich meine 2 Fach Kurbel so und ändere nur auf 10Fach Schaltwerk und Kassette.
> Da bin ich allerdings nicht sicher ob ich dann nicht auch andere kettenblätter für die Kurbel benötige.
> Ach ja, Kette muss dann sicher auch neu.
> Der Nachteil ist dass es für die neue Zee oder Saint keinen linken Trigger gibt :-/


Die Kettenblätter könnten vermutlich noch gehen, aber die Kette nicht!
Ich sags ja: 9-fach mit Zee Schaltwerk und Sram Triggern!  Das löst all deine Probleme...




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Hat jemand en gutes Startsetup fürn Vivid im Torque 2012.


Der Trailside Tuning Guide (PDF) von Sram für den Vivid gibt ein empfohlenes Grundsetup vor. Das lag in meinem Fall echt sehr nah am endgültigen Setup


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Januar 2013)

Smubob, danke für die Meinung. Vielleicht muss der Revox wirklich mal zum Service. Das Scheißding war nur neu! :-/ 
Aber wie schon gesagt, der Sag stimmte mit der 275er Feder und da kam er bei Gerappel überhaupt nicht mehr raus. Der Manitou Messe-Techniker meinte halt, dass der Revox mit so weichen Federn nicht mehr funktioniert. Was für mich im Umkehrschluss hieß, für mich im Torque mit 75kg nicht fahrbar, weil ich mit einer härteren Feder wieder nur 10% Sag hätte... Ich probier's irgendwann noch mal aus. Bin die Kiste seit Juni eh nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter meinst du denn genau...?  Den ISCG-Adapter? Den würde ich auf jeden Fall von Canyon zum anschrauben nehmen!
> 
> 
> Die Kettenblätter könnten vermutlich noch gehen, aber die Kette nicht!
> Ich sags ja: 9-fach mit Zee Schaltwerk und Sram Triggern!  Das löst all deine Probleme...



Ist das der, der eh bei jedem Torque dabei liegt um eine Hammerschmidt zu montieren?

Woher hast Du die Info, dass man das Zee-Schaltwerk mit Sram Triggern und 9 Fach fahren kann? 
Bislang hat mir jeder Bikeshop und auch meine Werkstatt gesagt, dass das nicht gehen sollte, da das >Zugverhältnis nicht gleich ist zwischen SRAM und Shimano.


----------



## Rad-ab (26. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Info, dass man das Zee-Schaltwerk mit Sram Triggern und 9 Fach fahren kann?
> Bislang hat mir jeder Bikeshop und auch meine Werkstatt gesagt, dass das nicht gehen sollte, da das >Zugverhältnis nicht gleich ist zwischen SRAM und Shimano.


Genau das ist der Trick: Das Zugverhältnis zwischen SRAM und Shimano ist nicht gleich. 
SRAM hatte seit jeher bei seinen (9-fach)Triggern ein 1:1 Verhältnis (Shimano 1:2)
Die 10fach Schaltwerke haben jetzt aber wohl ~1:1,
so dass ein Shimano 10fach Schaltwerk mit einem SRAM 9fach Trigger auf 9fach Kassette/Kette gefahren werden kann.
Da der Trigger den Weg von Ritzel zu Ritzel mit seiner Rasterung bestimmt
und das Schaltwerk nur den passenden Weg gehen muss.
Gibt irgendwo im Techtalk nen Thread "9fach/10fach Kompatibilität" da wurde das ausführlich diskutiert.

Ich habe das gerade auch an meinem Torque mit XTR 10fach Shadow+ Schaltwerk und x.0 9fach Trigger verbaut.


----------



## kuwahara (27. Januar 2013)

Mein neues und mein altes...
jetzt heissts noch a wengl Gewicht optimieren am Torque..jemand Vorschläge? Lenker kommt ein Easton Haven dran, der jetztige ist viel zu schmal, Tubeless ist geplant....


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Wieviel soll noch gespart werden? Spielt Geld eine wichtige Rolle? Im bezahlbaren Bereich denke ich mit tubeless schon gut dabei. Vielleicht noch ein Custom LRS, das ist so meine Idee. Aber ansonsten? Hmm.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (27. Januar 2013)

Du könntest Dir noch die neueren Rockerarme von Canyon besorgen. Die sind Gewichtsoptimiert!

Und die alten Alberts runter, sind schwerer als die neuen.


----------



## kuwahara (27. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi: ja Custom wäre schön, zb Tune King mit Flow ex oder auch anderer Felge, würden sich sicher noch 160g sparen lassen....

  @sundawn77: von wievel Gramm sprechen wir da ? weisst du was canyon dafür möchte? Neuere Alberts liegen noch im Keller... 


übrigens finde ich den Bashguard :kotz: da brauchts noch eine Veränderung...


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Januar 2013)

Zum Gewicht kann ich Dir nichts sagen,  hab ich leider nicht gewogen. 
Kosten 70 Euro bei Canyon.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht kann ich Dir nichts sagen,  hab ich leider nicht gewogen.
> Kosten 70 Euro bei Canyon.



Die Neuen, also ab dem 2012er Modell, gibt es aber nicht in schwarz....


----------



## Se_b (27. Januar 2013)

Weiß einer das Gewicht eines 2012 Trailflow in L?

Katalog sagt 15,1kg ist aber denke ich mal Größe S da User 
_mike_ eins in Größe M mit 15,77kg hat
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051253?in=set


----------



## User60311 (27. Januar 2013)

hab leider damals nur mit Personenwaage messen können,

L Rahmen mit Hammerschmidt, ohne Pedale ca 15,5


----------



## Se_b (27. Januar 2013)

vielen dank User60311


----------



## User60311 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das Torque Gewicht "beschrieben" viel besser, als schwarz-auf-weiß aufem Papier..

Bsp:
Mein Bike hat immer Pedale dran D), immer Tacho, und immer Licht.
Meine Arbeitskollegen (Schlosser) haben alle immer erst gesagt; "boah, is doch schon bissle schwerer", "Gumma die schwere Gabel", "Hammerschmidt, ja hab ich schon gehört, soll schwer sein..."
Auch wenn sie das Bike dann anheben, wirds nich besser .

Erst wenn ich ihnen erkläre, dass das Bike tatsächlich 180mm Federweg hat, und man damit 2m Drops ins Flat springen "kann", dann ist es auf einmal gar nicht mehr so schwer.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Januar 2013)

Se_b schrieb:


> Weiß einer das Gewicht eines 2012 Trailflow in L?
> 
> Katalog sagt 15,1kg ist aber denke ich mal Größe S da User
> _mike_ eins in Größe M mit 15,77kg hat
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051253?in=set



Ich habe es damals gewogen... weiß nur nicht wo ich den Zettel habe 

Edit: Finde ich nicht mehr... waren aber ca 15,5/15,6 kg (in schwarz). Gewicht ist jetzt mit leichteren LR, Pedale und KS 950 unter 16 kg. Das ist für mich OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se_b (27. Januar 2013)

Seh ich auch so User60311,
Bekomme am Mittwoch das Bike und hatte vorher ein AM mit ner Hammerschmidt. Werden zwar 2kg mehr jetzt aber auch 2mal so viel Spaß in der Abfahrt.


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hätte da ein Anliegen...Ich wüsste gerne den Radstand und den Lenkwinkel von einem 2009/2010 Tourque FRX 9.0 in Größe M!?
...kann mir das jemand sagen,oder nachmessen??

MfG,Stefan


----------



## Dirtjumper95 (27. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand noch einen Canyon Adapter für die ISCG-Aufnahme rumliegen oder weiß wo ich eine herbekomme? Bräuchte Einen,natürlich gegen Bezahlung.... Bitte per PM


----------



## kuwahara (27. Januar 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hätte da ein Anliegen...Ich wüsste gerne den Radstand und den Lenkwinkel von einem 2009/2010 Tourque FRX 9.0 in Größe M!?
> ...kann mir das jemand sagen,oder nachmessen??
> 
> MfG,Stefan



hier im katalog müsste es stehen

http://mohlberg.de/fileserver/canyon/kataloge/CANYON_MTB_2009.pdf


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute habe mal eine Frage..hat einer von euch sich mal einen Torque Schriftzug plotten lassen. 
Möchte einen in blau haben finde aber keine Vorlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Januar 2013)

Die gibt's doch für 14 auf der Canyon Homepage zu kaufen


----------



## Dirtjumper95 (28. Januar 2013)

@schbiker
Irgendwie finde ich den nicht,kannst du mir einen Link schicken?


----------



## kuwahara (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z10&item=28826


----------



## Dirtjumper95 (28. Januar 2013)

Achso, hier wird von dem Schriftzug geredet,ich brauch diesen Adapter. Hat jemand noch einen oder weiß jemand wo ich den herbekomme.


----------



## Dirtjumper95 (28. Januar 2013)

http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/1/3/8/1/3/_/large_DSC_0440.JPG.jpg


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Januar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Die gibt's doch für 14 auf der Canyon Homepage zu kaufen




Das ist aber der Canyon Schriftzug den habe ich als Vorlage..brauche den Torque Schriftzug ;-)


----------



## Jogi (28. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das ist aber der Canyon Schriftzug den habe ich als Vorlage..brauche den Torque Schriftzug ;-)



Den gabs vor kurzem noch auf der Canyon HP in versch. Farben, jetzt find ich ihn aber auch nicht mehr. Einfach mal anrufen...


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Januar 2013)

Vll fahre ich später mal vorbei


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Januar 2013)

Dirtjumper95 schrieb:


> @_schbiker_
> Irgendwie finde ich den nicht,kannst du mir einen Link schicken?



Hab eben mal nachgesehen...gibts nimmer. Sorry für die falsche Info

Fürs Nerve XC gäbs aber noch welche


----------



## oldie-pilot (29. Januar 2013)

ich glaube hab noch einen (Adapter) vom 09er Torque, schau morgen mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. Januar 2013)

Kann mir Jemand sagen, ob ich die e-thirteen Kettenführung LG1+ für das 2012er Torque (nicht FRX)
als ISCG old oder ISCG 5 kaufen muss?

Und welchen Adapter muss ich zusätzlich besorgen? 
Passt da zufällig der schwarze, der beim Bikekauf beigelegt wird um
eine Hammerschmidt zu verbauen?


----------



## Dirtjumper95 (30. Januar 2013)

Der Adapter ist ISCG-05,dürfte der Adapter sein der beim Rad dabei ist.


----------



## jedy (30. Januar 2013)

kann ich bestätigen. habe an meinem 11er torque letztes jahr von hammerschmidt auf 1-fach umgebaut. der adapter ist derselbe und die kettenführung ist iscg05.

viel spass mit 1-fach !


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Januar 2013)

Danke Danke, werde ich hoffentlich haben.  
Hoffe ich bereue den Umbau nicht.  Hab mir aber gedacht ich gehe dann vorne auf ein 32er Blatt. 
Dann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm den Berg hoch ;-)


----------



## Dirtjumper95 (30. Januar 2013)

Hat jetzt jemand noch nen Adapter?


----------



## jedy (30. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Danke Danke, werde ich hoffentlich haben.
> Hoffe ich bereue den Umbau nicht.  Hab mir aber gedacht ich gehe dann vorne auf ein 32er Blatt.
> Dann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm den Berg hoch ;-)



wirst du nicht bereuen. wenn du 10-fach hast, reicht ein 34er blatt, habe ich an meinem mega auch. am torque jedoch fahre ich 9-fach mit 36er kb und hinten ne 11-23er kassette - da ist mit hochfahren nichts mehr


----------



## _mike_ (30. Januar 2013)

Se_b schrieb:


> Weiß einer das Gewicht eines 2012 Trailflow in L?
> 
> Katalog sagt 15,1kg ist aber denke ich mal Größe S da User
> _mike_ eins in Größe M mit 15,77kg hat
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051253?in=set



Meins ist aber auch weiß lakiert, das packt alleine schon mal 300g zusätzlich auf die Waage 

Das Gewicht wird meist nur für Rahmengröße S und eloxiert angegeben, meist auch noch schön gerechnet mit den offiziellen Gewichtsangaben der Anbauteile die Canyon ja nicht direkt nicht beinflussen kann. Somit nimmt sich jeder Hersteller gern raus alles bis zu 10% Mehrgwicht als Serienstreuung zu verkaufen


----------



## motoerhead (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo hallo 

was sagt die allgemeinheit zu dem Truvativ stylo race vorbau? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/658304

kann man den ohne bedenken auch im härterem gelände verwenden?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2013)

Klar kannst du den auch im "härteren" Gelände verwenden. Für welches Einsatzgebiet ist er denn gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (1. Februar 2013)

na ja enduro und Park 

waz zu geizig mir einen syntace zu kaufen 

vielen Dank!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2013)

Warum muss es denn der dein? Wegen dem Gewicht oder geht es dir um die Optik?


----------



## Rein (1. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen.

Ich will mir für mein torque trailflow 2010 den 2013er vivid air holen.
Im Forum hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen das compression Low und rebound mid der   richtige Tune ist. Hab jetzt auch mal Canyon dazu befragt und die meinen es genau andersrum compression mid und rebound low.

Jetzt bin ich halt total unsicher, kann da jmd vielleicht seine Erfahrungen schildern ?


----------



## motoerhead (1. Februar 2013)

weger beidem


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Heieiei, irgendwie komme ich im Moment zu GAR nichts  deshalb schleife ich mal noch ein paar ältere Postings wieder nach vorne...



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Smubob, danke für die Meinung. Vielleicht muss der Revox wirklich mal zum Service. Das Scheißding war nur neu! :-/


Ich kann halt nur aus meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Evolver (afaik identische Dämpfung) und den Erfahrungen von Bekannten mit dem Revox in anderen Rahmen ausgehen... und die waren alle sehr gut. Ich hab den Evolver ja auch sehr soft gefahren, also effektiv wie eine weiche Feder, von daher bezweifle ich, dass das wirklich ein Problem ist. Notfalls dein Problem mal im Manitou Unterforum posten, dort tummeln sich einige Spezis...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ist das der, der eh bei jedem Torque dabei liegt um eine Hammerschmidt zu montieren?
> 
> Woher hast Du die Info, dass man das Zee-Schaltwerk mit Sram Triggern und 9 Fach fahren kann?
> Bislang hat mir jeder Bikeshop und auch meine Werkstatt gesagt, dass das nicht gehen sollte, da das >Zugverhältnis nicht gleich ist zwischen SRAM und Shimano.


Ja, genau der und der ist für ISCG05.
Die Info habe ich irgendwo im Forum aufgeschnappt... war aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle, daher habe ich das auch "ungeprüft" weitergegeben  Den Rest hat "Rad-ab" ja wunderschön erklärt 




kuwahara schrieb:


> jetzt heissts noch a wengl Gewicht optimieren am Torque..jemand Vorschläge?


Am Vertride noch sinnvoll Gewicht sparen wird vor allem eins: TEUER! Denn allzu viel Luft ist da nicht mehr. Da gehen dann nur noch so "nicht gerade preiswerte" Sachen wie XTR-Kassette (falls nicht vorhanden), irgendeine Leichtbau-Carbon Stütze oder eben ein sündhaft teurer LRS, der aber auch nur max. um die 150g einspart. Theoretisch könnte man noch einen leichteren Dämpfer verbauen (z. B. einen Evolver ISX-1) oder auf 1-fach vorne umsteigen - aber da ist in beiden Fällen die Frage, ob man das möchte...!? Ansonsten evtl. noch eine 180er Lyrik Solo Air oder Dualposition Air. Wäre aber auch ein recht großer Aufwand für 200-250g...




kuwahara schrieb:


> übrigens finde ich den Bashguard :kotz: da brauchts noch eine Veränderung...


Jetzt echt??  Das ist doch der von Canyon speziell für die XTR-Kurbel gebaute? Das ist mMn der einzige, der an dieser Kurbel wirklich halbwegs brauchbar aussieht...




Dirtjumper95 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Canyon Adapter für die ISCG-Aufnahme rumliegen *oder weiß wo ich eine herbekomme?*


Ganz einfach: bei Canyon 




motoerhead schrieb:


> was sagt die allgemeinheit zu dem Truvativ stylo race vorbau?
> ...
> kann man den ohne bedenken auch im härterem gelände verwenden?


Beine Freundin fährt den am Allzweck-Hardtail und das wird durchaus auch mal etwas härter rangenommen. Sowas wie Bikepark mit größeren Sprüngen und richtig hartem Geballer hat er aber noch nicht aushalten müssen. Ich würde mal sagen: AM-EN bedenkenlos, FR-DH wäre ich nir nicht 100%ig sicher...!




Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn der dein? Wegen dem Gewicht oder geht es dir um die Optik?


Das Verhältnis Preis/Gewicht ist bei dem schon SEHR gut, das wird wohl das Hauptargument sein...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Rein schrieb:


> Ich will mir für mein torque trailflow 2010 den 2013er vivid air holen.
> Im Forum hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen das compression Low und rebound mid der   richtige Tune ist. Hab jetzt auch mal Canyon dazu befragt und die meinen es genau andersrum compression mid und rebound low.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich halt total unsicher, kann da jmd vielleicht seine Erfahrungen schildern ?


Also ich hatte im alten Torque FR (70mm Hub, 170mm Federweg) und jetzt im 2012er FRX (76mm Hub, 185/203mm Federweg) jeweils den Vivid Coil mit Tune M/M und finde, dass die Dämpfer in beiden Fällen gut gepasst haben. Das Torque ab 2010 liegt laut der Rock Shox Tabelle im Übergangsbereich zwischen Tune Low und Mid... also kann man wohl beides fahren. Verschiedene Tunes bei Compression und Rebound kriegt man im normalen Handel ja eh nicht zu kaufen, da muss man mit Glück einen passenden Gebrauchten finden oder nachträglich umbauen (lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rein (1. Februar 2013)

Ah Ok danke. Kennst du vielleicht nen Shop der die 2013er Modelle auf Lager hat ? Oder sind die noch garnicht lieferbar ?


----------



## kuwahara (1. Februar 2013)

@smubob
tja, das es ein teurer Spass werden könnte hast du sicher recht.
xtr kassette ist schon, carbon Sattelstütze auch (nicht die leichteste aber dafür nicht mit 80kg gewichtsbeschränkung)..für ne Lyrik wäre ich glaub ich zu haben...falls ich eine gebrauchte finde..aber so wie ich das aufsummiere ist bei 500g Reduktion ungefähr schluss...


was würde so ein evolver wiegen? find da grad nix? hat der eine Kammer?


----------



## motoerhead (1. Februar 2013)

@`Smubob´

vielen dank!
da ich nicht so viel im park unterwegs bin und mein rad davor immer etwas umbauen will, werd ich ihn erst mal dran lassen... und sollte es jemals ein zweites radel geben, kommt er an das. 

gruß Daniel


----------



## jaamaa (1. Februar 2013)

Muß langsam mal ein paar Sachen an meinem 2012er Trailflow warten und brauch mal eure Hilfe und Empfehlungen.

*Gabel Fox Float* - wieviel ml Öl muß ich einfüllen / welche gute Alternative gibt es zum Fox Öl (Viskosität) / merkt man den Umbau von 170mm auf 180mmm ( DH ist klar, aber wie ist es mit dem Handling auf den Trails und dem Uphill)

*DHX Air* - gibt es eine Alternative zu der oberen weichen Dämpferschraube oder brauch ich die Originale von Canyon

*Hammerschmidt* - was für ein Fett ist zu empfehlen (Original oder Alternative)


 @`Smubob´
Hast du noch Interesse an dem Kore Vorbau / Lenker? Habe jetzt eine Quelle gefunden die auch liefern können


----------



## morch84 (1. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab die Gabel mit 40 ml je Seite wie angegeben mit 5W30 Motoröl befüllt und die Schaumstoffringe damit Getränk... und muss sagen ich bin begeistert spricht besser an und ist irgendwie fluffiger. Kann aber auch daran liegen das endlich mal Öl in der Gabel ist auf 180 hab ich sie auch gleich aufgemacht bergauf kaum bis nicht spürbar... Alpinist hat ja auch 180

Hammerschmidt zerlegt komplett gereinigt und mit Finishline Teflonfett gefüllt.... und siehe da kein surren mehr :what: kaum zu glauben

Dämpfer ausgebaut inkl. Ausbohren der oberen Dämpferschraube... im Forum hier hab ich gelesen das es mittlerweile eine Stahlschraube gibt... bei Canyon wußte davon natürlich keiner was... der User hatte sie aber von canyon egal...

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jogi (1. Februar 2013)

morch84 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Gabel mit 40 ml je Seite wie angegeben mit 5W30 Motoröl befüllt und die Schaumstoffringe damit Getränk... und muss sagen ich bin begeistert spricht besser an und ist irgendwie fluffiger. Kann aber auch daran liegen das endlich mal Öl in der Gabel ist auf 180 hab ich sie auch gleich aufgemacht bergauf kaum bis nicht spürbar... Alpinist hat ja auch 180
> 
> Hammerschmidt zerlegt komplett gereinigt und mit Finishline Teflonfett gefüllt.... und siehe da kein surren mehr :what: kaum zu glauben
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal die Info zur Schraube:


Jogi schrieb:


> Die Artikel-Nr. der Schraube lautet: A1034736
> 
> Pure Cycling
> Axis Bolt S.B
> ...


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

Habe an meinem 2012 Torque Rahmen folgendes Problem:

Der Umwerfer und die Kurbel sind von meinem alten Strive und ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es Normteile wären, aber wenn der E-Type-Downswing-Umwerfer (Sh. SLX) am Schwingenende befestigt wird steht er im Vergleich zu den Kettenblättern etwas nach unten gedreht. Man hat ja nur mittels dieser Flipmutter in der Umwerferbefestigung die möglichkeit den in der Neigung einzustellen. Aber er war schon in der oberen Einstellung.

Das Schalten geht ganz normal, aber wenn man auf das obere Ketteblattschaltet (Sh. SLX Kurbel 2 fach mit bashguard) streift der Umwerfer durch die Neigung mit der Spitze des Käfigs am Bashguard vorbei. Sind nur bruchteile eines mm aber man sieht deutlich, dass es besser säße wenn er etwas nach oben gedreht wäre.

Also der Umwerfer selbst is ja an so nem Adapter befestigt, der wiederum am vorderen Ende der kettenstrebe festgeschraubt wird. Ist der von Canyon oder ein Shimanoteil ? Heisst 
E-Type plate E66-11

Gruß

EDIT:

Grad in den Explsosionszeichungen gefunden:

Seh ich das richtig das ich fürs Torque die E-Type adapter plate E59-10 brauch ?


----------



## demiano (3. Februar 2013)

hi,

überlege derzeit über den kauf eines frx nach. da ich aber 1,96m (96) groß bin, möchte ich hier fragen, ob es auch größere fahrer gibt und welche erfahrungen sie gemacht haben?

vielen dank im voraus!
gruß


demian


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 1.90 groß und fahr das 2012er in L. Für mich passt es gut.


----------



## RockFox (3. Februar 2013)

ich bin auch 1,96m groß mit 96 cm Schrittlänge und fahre das Torque in L
passt perfekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (3. Februar 2013)

super dann passts ja.
jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwischen frx und fr entscheiden.
beim frx ist das whipzone schon ein verdammt gutes angebot.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (3. Februar 2013)

Aloha!
Das Torque 2011 liegt ja mit einer Übersetzung von 2,37 beim Vivid Air ziemlich zwischen Tune Low und Mid. Ist schon jemand den Dämpfer mit dem Tune M/M gefahren und kann das Fahreverhalten beschreiben? Hat jemand eine Anleitung zum Umshimmen an der Hand?
Greez...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

demiano schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> überlege derzeit über den kauf eines frx nach. da ich aber 1,96m (96) groß bin, möchte ich hier fragen, ob es auch größere fahrer gibt und welche erfahrungen sie gemacht haben?
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr sehr grenzwertig.
Wenn es nur um Park geht, nimm das frx.

Touren kannst du vergessen, schnelles Ballern ist tricky. Suche dir dafür lieber was passendes. Der reach ist zu kurz bzw der sitzwinkel sehr flach.

202 (99) xl torque


----------



## pauing (3. Februar 2013)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Aloha!
> Das Torque 2011 liegt ja mit einer Übersetzung von 2,37 beim Vivid Air ziemlich zwischen Tune Low und Mid. Ist schon jemand den Dämpfer mit dem Tune M/M gefahren und kann das Fahreverhalten beschreiben? Hat jemand eine Anleitung zum Umshimmen an der Hand?
> Greez...



An meinem 2013er ist ein Vivid mit tune M/M verbaut.


----------



## Pitchshifter (3. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand in sein *Torque ES 2008* einen Winkelsteuersatz / ein *Angleset* eingebaut?

Bzw. weiß jemand welcher passt - habe einen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft.

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-14-c.asp

Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2013)

Das 08er hat oben und unten ZS44 (semiintegriert).

Wenn du unten EC44 montierst, wird das Radl vorne um den 1cm höher. 
Wenn du oben EC44 montierst, kommt nur der Lenker höher. 
Entsprechend kannst du aus der Liste kombinieren.

Bei dem langen Steuerrohr des 08er Torque dürftest du zumindest ab M aufwärts keinen großen Effekt am Winkel spüren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2013)

Rein schrieb:


> Kennst du vielleicht nen Shop der die 2013er Modelle auf Lager hat ? Oder sind die noch garnicht lieferbar ?


Sollten schon lieferbar sein, aber wo genau:  -> Google 




kuwahara schrieb:


> aber so wie ich das aufsummiere ist bei 500g Reduktion ungefähr schluss...
> 
> was würde so ein evolver wiegen? find da grad nix? hat der eine Kammer?


Naja, das Bike IST ja auch schon recht leicht 
Der "kleine" Evolver sollte um die 300g wiegen, denke ich. Der "große" wiegt in der Größe ca. 500. Der ISX-1 ist ein 1-Kammer Modell, ja. Der User Bommelmaster hat(te) den in seinem Torque und war recht zufrieden.




jaamaa schrieb:


> @`Smubob´
> Hast du noch Interesse an dem Kore Vorbau / Lenker? Habe jetzt eine Quelle gefunden die auch liefern können


Klingt gut  PN...




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Also der Umwerfer selbst is ja an so nem Adapter befestigt, der wiederum am vorderen Ende der kettenstrebe festgeschraubt wird. Ist der von Canyon oder ein Shimanoteil ? Heisst
> E-Type plate E66-11
> 
> Seh ich das richtig das ich fürs Torque die E-Type adapter plate E59-10 brauch ?


Der Adapter ist von Canyon und ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, ob der von dir herausgesuchte jetzt der richtige ist, aber der vom Strive ist auf jeden Fall anders und passt nicht! Ich bin zu 100% sicher, dass dein Problem daran liegt.




demiano schrieb:


> überlege derzeit über den kauf eines frx nach. da ich aber 1,96m (96) groß bin, möchte ich hier fragen, ob es auch größere fahrer gibt und welche erfahrungen sie gemacht haben?





S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.90 groß und fahr das 2012er in L. Für mich passt es gut.


Beim FRX sollte das passen, da das 2013er ggü. dem 2012er nochmal etwas gewachsen ist.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Touren kannst du vergessen, schnelles Ballern ist tricky. Suche dir dafür lieber was passendes. Der reach ist zu kurz bzw der sitzwinkel sehr flach.


Mach mal etwas langsam, bevor du die Leute evtl. unbegründet verschreckst...!  Die Sitzwinkel der neueren Modelle sind DEUTLICH steiler als bei deinem 2009er. Das fährt sich schon ganz schön anders. Ich bin zwar von dem Kollegen noch 15cm Körperlänge entfernt, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er mit einem 2013er in L (egal ob EX oder FRX) gut zurechtkommen wird. Der Reach wurde durchweg länger und auch der Sattelauszug sollte lässig reichen (beim FRX wäre zum Touren eh ne Variostütze nötig). Ist letztenendes ja auch zu einem großen Teil Geschmacksache... es gibt ja viele, die bei meiner Größe das 2012er FRX in M fahren und zufrieden sind.




freedolin80 schrieb:


> Das Torque 2011 liegt ja mit einer Übersetzung von 2,37 beim Vivid Air ziemlich zwischen Tune Low und Mid. Ist schon jemand den Dämpfer mit dem Tune M/M gefahren und kann das Fahreverhalten beschreiben? Hat jemand eine Anleitung zum Umshimmen an der Hand?


Gerade 12 Posts über deinem habe ich genau dazu etwas geschrieben  Ok, ohne genaue Beschreibung, aber ich würde nicht noch so rumfahren, wenn es nicht gut wäre  Generell würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob du es eher super-sensibel-soft (und dann auch etwas wippanfälliger und federwegsverschenderischer) oder lieber etwas straffer mit viel Feedback vom Untergrund magst. Ich bevorzuge letzteres und dafür passt M/M astrein. Gerade beim Luftdämpfer würde ich eh eher zu M tendieren als bei Coil...
Ne vernünftige Anleitung zum Umshimmen suche ich (für den Fall, dass ich mal den Low Tune ausprobieren will) auch noch...




pauing schrieb:


> An meinem 2013er ist ein Vivid mit tune M/M verbaut.


Aha, interessant! Nachdem zuvor ja anscheinen L/M (?) verbaut wurde jetzt dann doch die Standard-Version...


----------



## demiano (4. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist sehr sehr grenzwertig.
> Wenn es nur um Park geht, nimm das frx.
> 
> Touren kannst du vergessen, schnelles Ballern ist tricky. Suche dir dafür lieber was passendes. Der reach ist zu kurz bzw der sitzwinkel sehr flach.
> ...



 @cx-fahrer:

beziehst du dich in deinen erfahrungen auf den alten oder den neuen rahmen?
der neue soll ja etwas länge gewonnen haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2013)

Vergleich doch einfach mal den Reach. Bei 196 wirst du um die 440-460 Reach brauchen, sonst stehst du so kurz hinterm Lenker, dass du dir die Knie anhaust und die Hocke bei der Abfahrt echt anstrengend wird.
Mein xl hat 436 Reach, das ist kurz.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Der Reach wurde durchweg länger und auch der Sattelauszug sollte lässig reichen (beim FRX wäre zum Touren eh ne Variostütze nötig). Ist letztenendes ja auch zu einem großen Teil Geschmacksache... es gibt ja viele, die bei meiner Größe das 2012er FRX in M fahren und zufrieden sind....



Das aktuelle FRX in L hat lt. Canyonseite 430mm Reach.
Das aktuelle EX ist tatsächlich 6mm länger geworden und hat nun 436mm Reach. 

Das ist schon ok wenn man es kompakt mag, aber zum Touren ist das grenzwertig. Und zum Ballern - ich hätte es oftmals gerne etwas länger, das gibt einfach mehr Sicherheit (Druck aufm Vorderrad, Balance beim Droppen usw.).

Bei 49er Sitzrohr braucht man eine 480er Stütze - wenns nicht so abbrechen soll wie meins mit 54,5er Sitzrohr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (4. Februar 2013)

@_Mondo_mania: Der Adapter vom Strive für 22/36 (Nummer weiß ich leider nicht, schwarz eloxiert) passt definitiv nicht, zumindest nicht mit dem SRAM X.0 Low Direct Mount 36er Umwerfer. Das habe ich probiert und der Umwerfer ließ sich nicht weit genug gegen den Rahmen stellen, sprich die Kette schliff auf dem kleinsten Gang am Leitblech. Verwendest du den Strive Adapter mit anderen Umwerfern (z.B. Sram X.0 2fach 42er KB), so rücken diese durch die langen Leitbleche ziemlich weit nach hinten, was die Schaltperformance negativ beeinflusst und die Reifenfreiheit beschränkt.
Ich habe mich dann für einen anderen Adapter entschieden, welcher den Umwerfer weiter nach vorne rückt und höher baut. Leider weiß ich auch hier die Partnummer nicht. Er ist aber grau und wird, so weit ich das beurteilen kann, auch am 2013er Torque verbaut. Ich habe ihn in Kombination mit einem 3fach Sram X.0 Umwerfer montiert und glaube, dass es sich hierbei um den besten Kompromiss handelt. So ist die Kette durch die langen Leitbleche immer schleiffrei auch bei der Kombi Klein-Klein, welche man aber sowieso nicht fahren sollte ;-) Diese Kombi wird zudem auch am 2013er Vertride verbaut.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Februar 2013)

Greez


> Gerade 12 Posts über deinem habe ich genau dazu etwas geschrieben Ok, ohne genaue Beschreibung, aber ich würde nicht noch so rumfahren, wenn es nicht gut wäre Generell würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob du es eher super-sensibel-soft (und dann auch etwas wippanfälliger und federwegsverschenderischer) oder lieber etwas straffer mit viel Feedback vom Untergrund magst. Ich bevorzuge letzteres und dafür passt M/M astrein. Gerade beim Luftdämpfer würde ich eh eher zu M tendieren als bei Coil...


Hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich glaub du fährst ein FRX, da liegt das Übersetzungsverhältnis bei 2,6x und damit ganz klar im Bereich M



> An meinem 2013er ist ein Vivid mit tune M/M verbaut.


Bei einem FRX oder einem EX?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist schon ok wenn man es kompakt mag, aber zum Touren ist das grenzwertig. Und zum Ballern - ich hätte es oftmals gerne etwas länger, das gibt einfach mehr Sicherheit (Druck aufm Vorderrad, Balance beim Droppen usw.).
> 
> Bei 49er Sitzrohr braucht man eine 480er Stütze - wenns nicht so abbrechen soll wie meins mit 54,5er Sitzrohr ...


Naja, das kann man beides so und so sehen... einerseits kann man die Länge positiv für den Bikepark sehen, wg. mehr Stabilität bei Geschwindigkeit, andererseits könnte man das kurze Bike als spielerischer für Springerei und Getrixe ansehen. Genau so kann man das Verspielte zum Touren für gut heißen, weil man besser durch verwinkelte Trails kommt oder man hält mehr Länge für gut, weil es eine "sportlichere" Sitzposition ergibt. Und was davon ist jetzt "richtig"?  Klar braucht ein großer Fahrer entsprechend Platz auf dem Rad, ich habe ja auch nicht ganz ohne Grund Größe L gekauft. Dennoch denke ich, dass man (von speziellen Vorlieben abgesehen) bis ein ganzes Stück über 1,90 gut auf einem EX oder FRX in L fahren kann.

Ich habe meine 150er LEV bis auf 1cm komplett versenkt, da ist also noch genuuuug Auszug übrig, auch für jemanden, der >10cm längere Beine als ich (86cm) hat und auch wenn man die richtige Mindesteinstecktiefe beachtet 




freedolin80 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich glaub du fährst ein FRX, da liegt das Übersetzungsverhältnis bei 2,6x und damit ganz klar im Bereich M


Falsch. Das FRX kann man auf 185 und 203mm fahren, das ergibt Übersetzungsverhältnisse von 2,43 bzw. 2,67. Damit liegt es in der 185er Einstellung genau am Übergang L/M und nur auf vollem Federweg relativ klar im Bereich M. Bezieht man jetzt noch mit ein, dass der Torque Hinterbau gegen Ende leicht progressiv ist, kann man sagen, dass das FRX fast genau so im Übergangsbereich liegt, wie das EX auch... beim EX evtl. mit Tendenz Richtung L, beim FRX vielleicht eher Richtung M, um beide Bereiche etwa gleich gut abzudecken.
Ich fahre meistens auf 185/Hi (für Touren etc.), nur für Park oder spezielle Anlässe fahre ich 203/Lo.




freedolin80 schrieb:


> Bei einem FRX oder einem EX?


Da es kein EX mit Vivid gibt, sollte es wohl ein FRX sein


----------



## pauing (4. Februar 2013)

Jepp frx rockzone


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2013)

Weiß einer zufällig welche Einbaulänge und Hub der Fox DHX Rc4 im FRX 9.0 LTD von 2011 hat?


----------



## Vincy (6. Februar 2013)

Suche einen neuwertigen LRS *DT Swiss EX1750 black* vom Torque 9.0 Vertride 2012. Preisangebote bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Weiß einer zufällig welche Einbaulänge und Hub der Fox DHX Rc4 im FRX 9.0 LTD von 2011 hat?




241/76 vielleicht?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mok2905 (6. Februar 2013)

Das FRX hatte damals 222x70 wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2013)

Vor 2011.


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Februar 2013)

Genau hatten vor 2011 222mm Ebl mit 70er Hub


----------



## Jogi (6. Februar 2013)

Das FRX hatte bis einschl. 2011 222/70
Das neue FRX kam erst 2012.

(hab alle Kataloge ab 2009, MTB und RR )


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2013)

@Jogi, mok2905

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ist richtig, der Dämpfer hat 222x70. Hab ihn gestern Abend selbst nochmal vermessen.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Februar 2013)

Se_b schrieb:


> Weiß einer das Gewicht eines 2012 Trailflow in L?
> 
> Katalog sagt 15,1kg ist aber denke ich mal Größe S da User
> _mike_ eins in Größe M mit 15,77kg hat
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051253?in=set





jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich habe es damals gewogen... weiß nur nicht wo ich den Zettel habe
> 
> Edit: Finde ich nicht mehr... waren aber ca 15,5/15,6 kg (in schwarz). Gewicht ist jetzt mit leichteren LR, Pedale und KS 950 unter 16 kg. Das ist für mich OK



So...  Zettel gefunden > Canyon Torque Trailflow 2012 Gr. L / stealth    Gewicht (out of the box): 15610 g


----------



## Famulus36 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich schon wieder mit meinem Youngtimer. 

Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle meine MZ 55 ATA2 gegen eine Durolux TAD mit 180mm tauschen?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder mit meinem Youngtimer.
> 
> Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle meine MZ 55 ATA2 gegen eine Durolux TAD mit 180mm tauschen?



Klar, sofort. 
Die TAD hatte ich ja ne zeitlang im Torque und die ist schon ganz fluffig, und dem Lenkwinkel kommt sie sehr zugute. Die Absenkung ist hammergeil simpel. Guckst du meine Alben.

PS: aber nicht älter als 2009, wegen der Dämpfung!


----------



## Famulus36 (7. Februar 2013)

Und viel schwerer isse auch nicht. Wäre dann auch adäquat, wenn ich doch aufs Helius ST wechseln sollte. Das muss nu aber erstmal warten, weil ich mich in ein Dartmoor Hornet verknallt hab...

PS: Ist von 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (7. Februar 2013)

Was kann man für eine 2011er Van R 180 aus dem Rockzone mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren noch verlangen?

Würde gerne auf ne 170er Lyrik oder Totem umsteigen.


----------



## Mithras (7. Februar 2013)

Naja im Bikemarkt schwirrt schon ewig eine 1x gefahrene Fox 36 Van R rum fÃ¼r 350â¬ .. wenn die schon keinen neuen Besitzer findet... wirst mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren um 250 mit GlÃ¼ck um 280 liegen..


----------



## mok2905 (7. Februar 2013)

Das klingt nicht gut, dann werd ich sie noch ne Weile weiterfahren.


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Februar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Naja im Bikemarkt schwirrt schon ewig eine 1x gefahrene Fox 36 Van R rum für 350 .. wenn die schon keinen neuen Besitzer findet... wirst mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren um 250 mit Glück um 280 liegen..



Die mit der Riesenmacke auf halber Höhe auf einem der Standrohre? 
Super, 1 mal gefahren und direkt im Steinfeld abgelegt.


----------



## Mithras (8. Februar 2013)

ohh, die hat ne Macke? .. Hab ich übersehen, .. ähh das ist ärgerlich, wenn die Forke nach der 1. Ausfahrt quasi Schrott ist...

Edit: ja es ist die mit der Macke, hab nur das Katalogbild gesehen... 
 @mok2905 dann je nach Zustand evtl doch auch mal mit 350-380 versuchen ..


----------



## mok2905 (8. Februar 2013)

Klingt schon besser


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Februar 2013)

Jetzt mit Fat Albert und Hope M4-Scheiben (zumindest vorn, die hintere kommt noch). Ist es normal, dass die Floater der Hope beim Bremsen an den Nasen der Beläge der Avid Code rattern? Nicht doll, aber trotzdem unschön. Etwas zurückbiegen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die Floater der Hope beim Bremsen an den Nasen der Beläge der Avid Code rattern? Nicht doll, aber trotzdem unschön. Etwas zurückbiegen?


Ganz ehrlich: ich glaube nicht, dass die M4 Floating Discs mit der Code zusammenpassen...! Kannst ja mal schauen, wie die Beläge über dem Reibring stehen, wenn da noch etwas Luft nach aussen ist, kannst du das evtl. mit U-Scheiben unter den Sätteln lösen. Andernfalls kannst du die Scheiben/Sattel-Kombi knicken. Zurückbiegen kannst du da auf jeden Fall nix!

Ich habe mal eine Weile die gleichen Scheiben mit einer Formula Oro K24 gefahren, da musste ich am Sattel ein Stück wegfeilen, weil die "Nieten" der Floatings dran geschliffen haben...


----------



## Famulus36 (10. Februar 2013)

Doch, das ging. Ich meinte diese "Nasen":






Die hab ich ganz leicht nach aussen gebogen, jetzt geht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Februar 2013)

Und wenn die Beläge ein Stück runter sind, kommen die Nasen wieder ran. Habe keine Code, aber die Nasen brauchst du doch bestimmt nur, um die Beläge leichter wieder raus zu nehmen? Wenn sie keine andere Funktion haben: Absägen und fertig.
Bestimmt blöd, wenn sich deshalb die Niete mal richtig verklemmt.


----------



## Famulus36 (10. Februar 2013)

Stimmt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Februar 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Was kann man für eine 2011er Van R 180 aus dem Rockzone mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren noch verlangen?
> 
> Würde gerne auf ne 170er Lyrik oder Totem umsteigen.


Warum möchtest du umsteigen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht aus Gewichtsgründen? Ich persönlich würde dir Fox weiterfahren.


----------



## Hulot (11. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen Torque Reiter und Forums-User,

wahrscheinlich werde ich gleich gesteinigt, aber ich habe die (gefühlt) 100.000te Frage zur Rahmengröße. Ich interessiere mich für ein 2010/11 Modell und bin von meiner Statur, wie so mancher genau zwischen M und L. 
Ich habe mich jetzt die letzten Tage durch dieses und andere Foren gelesen und als Fazit stellt sich das ganze als ziemliche Pat-Situation dar. Es gibt da so einen Standart Aussage »Im Zweifelsfall den kleineren Rahmen nehmen«, allerdings geht der Trend ja eindeutig in Richtung längeres Oberrohr bei kürzerm Vorbau, was meiner Meinung nach eigentlich Wiedersprüchlich ist. 

Wie ich meinen jetziges Rad 2002 gekauft habe (Specialized Enduro), stand ich eigentlich genau vor der gleichen Frage und ich habe das längere genommen, habe mir aber oft gedacht es hätte ruhig kürzer sein können. Also würde ich das gerne mit einem kompakteren Rahmen Ausprobieren. Kurz noch ein paar Fakten, 184cm/80kg/86-87 SL, Einsatzgebiet eines für alles (Und ja, ein Strive wäre passender gefällt mir aber nicht, ein Torque soll es einfach werden). 

Was spricht für L, Sattelrohrlänge und ein Reach ähnlich meinem jetzigen Rad, dagegen, dass der Standover mir nur noch knapp 2 cm lässt und Radstand circa 4 cm länger ist. Die Nachteile vom M sind ein geringerer Reach von 3cm zu meinem
jetzigen Rad und eine kurze Sattelrohrlänge, mit der Gefahr, dass ich bei einer 410er  Sattelstütze bergauf zu weit nach hinten komme.

Ich weiß niemand kann mir das Testen abnehmen aber vielleicht gibt es doch die eine oder andere erhellende Meinung.

Danke vorab.

Hulot


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2013)

Hi Hulot,

falls du in der Nürnberger Ecke wohnst würd ich dir anbieten auf meinem 2011er "M" Platz zu nehmen und auch gern ne Proberunde zu fahren.

Bin 183cm/SL 85 und empfinde den Rahmen für meine Körpergröße auch mit kurzem Vorbau super, aber viel mehr SL dürft ich nicht haben, da die Sattelstütze schon recht weit rausragt. An Sonsten habe ich im Uphill keine Probleme.. im Downhill sowieso nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Februar 2013)

Hi Hulot,
ich halte dagegen. Habe das 2011er in L bei 183 (oder 184?) und 84cm Schrittlänge. Bin vorm Kauf das M mit 60er Vorbau ne kleine Tour gefahren. War ok, hätte aber nicht kürzer sein sollen. Ich mag beim bergab fahren aber kürzere Vorbauten. Deshalb dann das L gekauft und mit 45er Vorbau passt es besser. 
Komme damit sehr gut klar, aber denke gelegentlich bei sehr langsamen, schwierigen Stellen, dass es vielleicht noch etwas kompakter und handlicher sein könnte. 
Dagegen würde mir das M bei noch viel mehr Gelegenheiten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu klein vorkommen. Für das übliche Geradel bei Endurotouren und Bikepark ist mir das L so schon lieber. Die paar Stolperstellen bekomme ich das bisschen größere Rad dann auch drübergehievt.

Wir liegen halt dazwischen. War besser als es noch das XL gab. Da waren wir klar beim L. 
Entscheide doch einfach danach, was du bei dem Lenkwinkel für eine Vorbaulänge magst und ob du eher flüssige Passagen fährst oder fast ausschließlich Stolperbiken gehen willst. 
Die Schrittfreiheit ist auch mit meinen kurzen Beinen ausreichend. Hab mir noch nicht weh getan und kann auf der Straße noch gut drüber stehen. Bergab spring ich aber auch nicht nach vorn von den Pedalen.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe  Gr.L mit einem 50mm Vorbau bei 183/86 cm. Dies Jahr kommt ein 35er dran... dann ist es für mich perfekt. Ist für mich auch ein Rad für alles.  
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Wurzelpedaleur's Aussage anschließen. 


Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hi Hulot,
> Ich mag beim bergab fahren aber kürzere Vorbauten. Deshalb dann das L gekauft und mit 45er Vorbau passt es besser.
> Komme damit sehr gut klar, aber denke gelegentlich bei sehr langsamen, schwierigen Stellen, dass es vielleicht noch etwas kompakter und handlicher sein könnte.
> Dagegen würde mir das M bei noch viel mehr Gelegenheiten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu klein vorkommen. Für das übliche Geradel bei Endurotouren und Bikepark ist mir das L so schon lieber. Die paar Stolperstellen bekomme ich das bisschen größere Rad dann auch drübergehievt.
> ...



Ist denn in dem Canyon-Probefahr-Thread nichts in deiner Nähe?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2013)

Ah.. sehe jetzt erst, du suchst ja ein altes Modell. 
Der Sitzwinkel ist ja etwas steiler geworden dies Jahr und der Reach länger.


Da musst du wohl ein L nehmen, sont hätte ich dir zum M geraten. ist halt blöd mit der Sitzrohlänge.

Überstandshöhe ist uninteressant, wer steigt denn schon übers Sitzrohr ab.


----------



## Marcy666 (11. Februar 2013)

@ Hulot:

komme gerade von Canyon/Koblenz zurück, habe auch zwischen M und L geschwankt.

Habe im Torque Ex Thread meine 'Erfahrungen' berichtet ...


----------



## Hulot (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

danke schon mal für das schnelle Feedback, sind schon ein paar Meinungen dabei die mir helfen. 

Danke und 
Gruss aus Wien


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hi Hulot,
> ich halte dagegen. Habe das 2011er in L bei 183 (oder 184?) und 84cm Schrittlänge. Bin vorm Kauf das M mit 60er Vorbau ne kleine Tour gefahren. War ok, hätte aber nicht kürzer sein sollen. Ich mag beim bergab fahren aber kürzere Vorbauten. Deshalb dann das L gekauft und mit 45er Vorbau passt es besser.


 
Ich glaube ich mag es einfach kompakter.. Viele hier fahren mit ihren 1,83/1,84m "L" Rahmen und sind Top zufrieden.. ..Hatte auch testweise mal nen längeren Vorbau an meinem "M" Rahmen .. bin dann aber schnell wieder beim Werks (glaube 45mm) Vorbau gelandet..


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Februar 2013)

Gabelfrage: Da meine MZ 55 so gut wie verkauft ist, stehe ich vor folgender Wahl: MZ 66 oder Durolux TAD. Welche nehmen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Würde ich je nach Preis entscheiden.


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2013)

War die Tad nicht Die die Druckstufe anhand des Drucks in der Luftkammer erhöht/senkt.. oder hab ich  da aahn Kääs gelesen... denn die gibts auch noch als RC2..... so ne Durolux würd sich auch in meinem Neubau gut machen


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Februar 2013)

Die Durolux wäre ein 1:1-Tausch gegen meine 55. Die 66 ist sogar noch 20 billiger als das, was ich für meine bekommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre in meinem Torque FRX eine 66 RCV und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Ist eine super Gabel. Erfahrungswerte zur Suntour habe ich leider nicht.

Was für eine 66 soll es denn sein (Baujahr und Modell)?


----------



## vopsi (11. Februar 2013)

kommt darauf an welche 66 es werden soll. edit: ne sekunde zu spät


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Februar 2013)

Eine 08er RCV mit Casting von einer aktuellen 888. Da der Anbieter der Durolux nun doch lieber verkaufen will, wÃ¤re die MZ ~50â¬ billiger.  DafÃ¼r hat auch die Durolux ein neues Casting und ganz frischen Service.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Gabel in einem guten Zustand ist, dann würde ich die 66 nehmen.


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Februar 2013)

Ok, sie ist nicht absenkbar wie die Durolux. Aber das hab ich bei der 55 noch nie benutzt. Noch mehr Meinungen, bevor ich den Sack zu mache?


----------



## vopsi (11. Februar 2013)

66 und späterer umbau auf rc3, wenn man möchte.


----------



## mok2905 (11. Februar 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du umsteigen?



Spiel- und Basteltrieb denke ich mal. Werde wohl erstmal einen Service vornehmen und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ok, sie ist nicht absenkbar wie die Durolux. Aber das hab ich bei der 55 noch nie benutzt. Noch mehr Meinungen, bevor ich den Sack zu mache?



Die 66 baut ggfs. etwas hÃ¶her als die Durolux.

Davon ab, soweit ich weiss nutzt man mit der 66 RCV niemals den Federweg, aus, wÃ¤hrend man ihn mit der Durolux zu oft ausnutzt  ...kommt also drauf an was man vorhat.

Die Durolux kann man auch stufenlos abgesenkt fahren, allerdings wird die mit abnehmendem Federweg immer softer. Druckstufe der alten 2010er kann man NICHT einstellen, der Druck in der Kammer ist ohne Einfluss auf die DÃ¤mpfung und dient vor allem dazu, ein AufschÃ¤umen zu verhindern. Aber die DÃ¤mpfung der RCV ist ja Ã¤hnlich rudimentÃ¤r.

Beide Gabeln liegen idR gebraucht so zwischen 200-250 â¬ - je nachdem.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Warum nutzt die 66 nicht den gesamten Federweg? Meine nutzt ihre 180mm vollständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habs nur bei anderen gesehen, dass immer 1cm überblieb bei der RCV. 
Zumindest schlägt die alte Durolux gern mal durch, die ist eher eine Tourengabel. Das meinte ich.


----------



## vopsi (11. Februar 2013)

in der regel nur dann, wenn weniger öl drin ist,luftleer und nicht die feder eingebaut ist, die fürs gewicht angeraten wird.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2013)

Du meinst die RCV?
Ich würde fürn Park auf jeden Fall die 66RCV vorziehen.


----------



## vopsi (11. Februar 2013)

ja,ich meine die RCV. meine ich auch, fürn park die RCV. wir müllen gerade den thread voll.


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Februar 2013)

Müllt mal, mir hilfts.  Die 66 ist halt Coil, hat 38er Standrohre und wiegt ~700g mehr als die Durolux mit Luft und 35er Standrohren. Von der Stabilität her traue ich der MZ mehr zu, ich bin allerdings kein Bikepark-Heizer. Oh Mann...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die 2011er 66 RCV gegen die 2011er RC3 getauscht. 
Um irgendwo runterzuhuppen oder mit mäßigem Tempo über verblocktes Gelände zu rumpeln ist sie gut. Beim Bikepark-Heizen über rumpeliges Gelände kommt sie nicht schnell genug mit und man bekommt die ganzen Schläge auf die Hände. Hatte arge Handprobleme nach mehreren Bikeparktagen hintereinander. Die RC3 ist da wie eine Sänfte, gibt den Federweg fluffig frei und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch. Musste da auch keine Einstellorgien betreiben, die ist einfach seit dem Einbau gut, wie sie ist.  Also zum Ballern würde ich die RCV nicht nehmen. Für langsames und Drops geht sie gut. Habe sie mit 75kg aber auch nie bis ans Ende durchgefedert. Meist bleiben 2cm und wenn's mal kracht, ist immer noch 0,5-1cm übrig. Vielleicht nutzt man den Federweg, wenn man 85kg wiegt und Baumstammarme hat.

*Meine RVC liegt auch noch hier, falls sie jemand haben will. *Hat ein paar einfache Touren, ne Hand voll Bikeparkbesuche in Braunlage und Ochsenkopf und eine Woche Leogang hinter sich. Dann taten die Pfoten weh und sie wurde ersetzt.  
Sie hat nur paar kleine Kratzer und durch die wenige Benutzung sicher noch annähernd neuwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (11. Februar 2013)

Nun: ich bin mir sicher, dass die Durolux eher zu *mir* gepasst hätte, da ich kein Parkheizer bin und im Grunde mit der 55 schon zufrieden war. Aber die 66 passt halt besser zu meiner alten Torke und macht sie nochmal 700g fülliger um die Hüften.


----------



## Hulot (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

nochmal danke, an alle die mir schnell ein paar Tipps bzgl. der Größe geben konnte. Werde jetzt den Rahmen in Größe L nehmen. Ich denke als Allrounder die richtige Lösung, ich werde dann mal Berichten. 

Grüße


----------



## Famulus36 (12. Februar 2013)

Und ich danke für die kompetente Gabelberatung.  Hab die 66 genommen. EBH ist wohl übrigens 564mm zu 566 bei der Durolux.


----------



## lostinthoughts (12. Februar 2013)

Frage an die alten Hasen:

1.) Was bedeutet RC2 FIt bei einer 2011er Talas (Torque Alpinist)
2.) Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite, welche die verschiedenen Reifen(mischungen) übersichtlich vergleicht?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2013)

RC2fit ist die "gute" Fox Dämpfung, und zwar die mit einer Dämpferkartusche statt offener Dämpfung. 
Hat hi +lowspeed Druckstufe, und ein-fache hochwertige Zugstufe. 

Reifengummi geht nach "Härte", das fängt bei 40a an (klebrig) und geht bis 70a (Holzreifen von Schwalbe, Maxxis u,A). Wieviel das genau bei Schwalbe entspricht -k.A. - zB ist Vertstar hauchfein mit Weichgummi bedampft, GG war durchgehend Weichgummi.
Wikipedia shorehärte.


----------



## vopsi (12. Februar 2013)

zu 1. *R*ebound *C*ompression ( High- und Lowspeed also *2* ) in einer geschlossenen Kartusche verbaut ( Fit ) keine offizielle Übersetzung, nur meine Beschreibung.

 @cxfahrer: warst mal wieder schneller


----------



## Xplosion51 (12. Februar 2013)

Falsch eingestellte RCV.Luftdruck!



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich hab die 2011er 66 RCV gegen die 2011er RC3 getauscht.
> Um irgendwo runterzuhuppen oder mit mäßigem Tempo über verblocktes Gelände zu rumpeln ist sie gut. Beim Bikepark-Heizen über rumpeliges Gelände kommt sie nicht schnell genug mit und man bekommt die ganzen Schläge auf die Hände. Hatte arge Handprobleme nach mehreren Bikeparktagen hintereinander. Die RC3 ist da wie eine Sänfte, gibt den Federweg fluffig frei und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch. Musste da auch keine Einstellorgien betreiben, die ist einfach seit dem Einbau gut, wie sie ist.  Also zum Ballern würde ich die RCV nicht nehmen. Für langsames und Drops geht sie gut. Habe sie mit 75kg aber auch nie bis ans Ende durchgefedert. Meist bleiben 2cm und wenn's mal kracht, ist immer noch 0,5-1cm übrig. Vielleicht nutzt man den Federweg, wenn man 85kg wiegt und Baumstammarme hat.
> 
> *Meine RVC liegt auch noch hier, falls sie jemand haben will. *Hat ein paar einfache Touren, ne Hand voll Bikeparkbesuche in Braunlage und Ochsenkopf und eine Woche Leogang hinter sich. Dann taten die Pfoten weh und sie wurde ersetzt.
> Sie hat nur paar kleine Kratzer und durch die wenige Benutzung sicher noch annähernd neuwertig.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. Februar 2013)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Falsch eingestellte RCV.Luftdruck!


Wenn man leicht ist, braucht man gar keinen Druck in der Kammer. Was soll man da falsch einstellen? Das ist halt keine High-Tech-Gabel.


----------



## Famulus36 (12. Februar 2013)

Was ist leicht? Ich hab 80 Kilo.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. Februar 2013)

Ich wiege knappe 75kg. Probier das mit der Luft aus, wenn dir die Gabel wirklich wegsacken sollte. Wirst nicht viel brauchen. 
Pumpenhübe abzählen und irgendwas zwischen 1-30 (je nach Pumpe) sollte reichen. Nicht einfach 4 bar drauf knallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (12. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

dann zeig ich euch mal meinen alten hobel nach dem kleinen winter umbau 







[/url][/IMG]

von 2010 bis jetzt wurde getauscht:
-Enve DH Bar gekürzt auf 760
-E-Thirteen LG1 Kurbel incl.Tini-DH Innenlager
-FSA Kettenblatt
-Easton Vorbau -5°
-Boxxer WC von 2012
-FSA Carbon Sattelstütze
-Bontrager Sattel
-Work Components Steuersatz -2°
-Titanfeder im DHX RC4 incl.Selbst schmierende Sintermetall Buchsen für den Dämpfer
-LRS Sun8 Track Felgen,Sunringle Hinterradnabe,vorne Scott
-KMC Super Light Kette
-Avid Code von 2010
-Continental Baron
zusammen 17,50Kg bei Größe M


----------



## Famulus36 (12. Februar 2013)

Was heißt hier alt? Ein älteres als ich hat hier wohl keiner...

Geiles Gerät. Aber die 17,5 hab ich auch...


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät. Aber die 17,5 hab ich auch...



Naja, allein die Baron's wiegen da schon 2,5kg.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Wenn man leicht ist, braucht man gar keinen Druck in der Kammer. Was soll man da falsch einstellen? Das ist halt keine High-Tech-Gabel.



Auch wenn man schwer ist, braucht man nicht unbedingt Druck in der Kammer. Einfach die richtige Federhärte verbauen und gut ist. Luft mache ich in meine RCV nur, wenn ich irgendwo hochfahre und die Gabel "knüppelhart" brauche.


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2013)

Hi Stefan_78,
dein Rad fefällt mir gut, aber am Unterrohr hast du es aber zu gut gemeint mit den Bappern.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlorianDue (13. Februar 2013)

gibts die Neon Aufkleber zu kaufen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Februar 2013)

Glaube ich nicht, hat er sich bestimmt anfertigen lassen.


----------



## fuschnick (13. Februar 2013)

Schickes FRX ..fehlen nur noch die Gabeldecals in der gleichen Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Jap ,das unterrohr ist gut voll...mit einem schriftzug sah es aber etwas zu leer aus.

Ich hab mir die Schriftzüge anfertigen lassen...es war echt nicht einfach jemanden mit Neon Folie zu finden 

Die Gabeldecals gibts leider nicht in der selben Farbe...weil im Digitaldruck bei den meisten keine Neon Farben im System sind (zumindest bei denen die ich angefragt habe)...daher hab ich mir diese "Stealth Optik" in matt machen lassen.

...schön das es euch gefällt


----------



## ASQ (13. Februar 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Jap ,das unterrohr ist gut voll...mit einem schriftzug sah es aber etwas zu leer aus.
> 
> Ich hab mir die Schriftzüge anfertigen lassen...es war echt nicht einfach jemanden mit Neon Folie zu finden
> ...



Ich denke mal, das die Werkstätten welche Autos in Folie Packen (lackierersatz) das machen. Eine freundin von mir hat sich da ihr Firmenlogo "stealth" aufs auto machen lassen.


----------



## Famulus36 (14. Februar 2013)

Nu endlich mit standesgemäßer Gabel:






 @cxfahrer: Du hattest recht, die jetzt höhere Front ist angenehm.
Das Casting wird wohl dekorfrei bleiben. Passt gut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Februar 2013)

Die 66 macht sich gut


----------



## leoking89 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zu einem Bremsenwechsel bei meinem Canyon Torque 8.0 Alpinist (2012er Modell) mit 180mm 36er Talas:

Vorweg:

Ich würde gerne die Avid Elixir 7 gegen Deore XT Bremsen (6 Loch) mit 203mm Durchmesser tauschen. 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...6-schwarz--19695{14}1297{59}1299{60}1300.html

Frage:

Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, welchen Postmount-Adapter ich benötige? Den 7? Oder was ganz anderes? Leider konnte mir Canyon auch nicht weiterhelfen...

Über Eure Hilfe und Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2013)

Die 180er FOX hat PM für 203mm. Da passt KEIN Adapter.

PS: die Scheiben kannst du im Prinzip behalten, da die Avid ja auch 203mm sind - reicht also die Bremse, wenn du da nicht unbedingt die Shimanoscheiben willst: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48796/xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785-vorne-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (14. Februar 2013)

PM für 203 hat zu meinem Erstaunen sogar meine 66, kann natürlich sein, dass das an dem Casting von der 888 liegt. Mir soll's recht sein.


----------



## fuschnick (15. Februar 2013)

bis auf Gabelservice für die neue Saison fertig. Da ich nun endlich ein anderes Rad zum Tourenfahren habe, kommt das Torque nur noch Bergab zum Einsatz. 

Neu ist die Race Face Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau. Vorne nur noch einfach, und die Saint fahre ich schon eine Weile.


----------



## Mithras (15. Februar 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> bis auf Gabelservice für die neue Saison fertig. Da ich nun endlich ein anderes Rad zum Tourenfahren habe, kommt das Torque nur noch Bergab zum Einsatz.
> 
> Neu ist die Race Face Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau. Vorne nur noch einfach, und die Saint fahre ich schon eine Weile.



Hehe, bau mir auch gerade ne Tourenmaschine zusammen, ein kleines Radon Slide ED.. Torque wird dann auch die Maschine fürs Grobe...

Ob sich für überwiegenden Parkeinsatz der Umstieg von der 36iger Float auf ne Coilgabel lohnt?.. DIe Fox is nach nem Service und Umstieg auf SKF Staubabstreifer auch nochmal ne Ecke feiner geworden, was das Ansprechverhalten angeht...

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Idee ob es ein Reduzierstück für das untere Steuerlager vom im 2011er Trailflow verbauten Acros Steuersatz? Von 1,5" auf 1 1/8 gibt?


----------



## Famulus36 (15. Februar 2013)

Kann mir mal einer der FRX-Treiber den Gefallen tun und mir zwei Maße von dem Dämpfer-Umlenkhebel durchgeben? Bräuchte das innere Maß von der Aufnahme am Unterrohr und das äußere Maß von der Aufnahme zur Sitzstrebe. Ich hab da nämlich grad so eine Idee...

Edith sagt, es sollte ein 2010/11er FRX sein, nicht das aktuelle.


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. Februar 2013)

bei meinem FRX von 2010

Innen ist der Umlenkhebel: 48mm
und Außen: 66mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ob sich für überwiegenden Parkeinsatz der Umstieg von der 36iger Float auf ne Coilgabel lohnt?.. DIe Fox is nach nem Service und Umstieg auf SKF Staubabstreifer auch nochmal ne Ecke feiner geworden, was das Ansprechverhalten angeht...


Ich denke nicht. Fahr sie erstmal! Die Float ist ne gute Gabel und wenn die größte Schwachstelle (Dichtungen/Abstreifer) schonmal optimiert ist und auch die Schmierung verbessert ist, sollte die Gabel schon auf auf einem sehr guten Stand sein. Da würde es sich wohl eher lohnen, von R auf RC2 umzubauen - wenn sie die nicht eh schon hätte.




Mithras schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand ne Idee ob es ein Reduzierstück für das untere Steuerlager vom im 2011er Trailflow verbauten Acros Steuersatz? Von 1,5" auf 1 1/8 gibt?


Ja, das gibt es für alle Steuersätze, die im Torque verbaut waren. Es müste im Prinzip auch egal sein, von welchem Hersteller der Reduzierkonus ist, da die unteren Lager Normteile sein sollten. Ich habe jedenfalls beim Aufbau meines FRX den Konus vom FSA-Steuersatz des 2009er FR, der eh auf der Gabel aufgeschlagen war, einfach beibehalten und der passt einwandfrei. Genauso hat mein Kumpel am FR jetzt den Konus vom Cane Creek Steuersatz drauf. In dem Fall zwar beides 1.5 Konen/Konüsse (? ), aber das ist für diesen Vergleich ja nebensächlich...




Famulus36 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer der FRX-Treiber den Gefallen tun und mir zwei Maße von dem Dämpfer-Umlenkhebel durchgeben? Bräuchte das innere Maß von der Aufnahme am Unterrohr und das äußere Maß von der Aufnahme zur Sitzstrebe. Ich hab da nämlich grad so eine Idee...
> 
> Edith sagt, es sollte ein 2010/11er FRX sein, nicht das aktuelle.


Einfach die FRX-Wippe Montieren und 200mm Federweg haben? Ich glaube, die Idee hatten schon viele und da ich so einen Umbau nie gesehen habe, würde ich fast wetten, dass das nicht funktioniert. Kann es eigentlich auch fast nicht, außer mit der Wippe käme das Tretlager höher, denn der Hinterreifen des Torque federt bis auf wenige mm an das Sitzrohr...


----------



## Famulus36 (15. Februar 2013)

200mm will ich garnicht haben, 180 würden schon reichen. Ob das geht und Sinn macht, will ich mal noch nicht bejahen, ist momentan eher Basteltrieb. Oder ich mach mir selber Hebel aus ner Aluplatte. 
Mich stört die besch....e Dämpferbefestigung am alten Torque. Die hätte ich gern separat und nicht wie jetzt auf der oberen Schraube.

Schon wieder Edith: FRX-Wippe ist zu breit.


----------



## Mithras (15. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Fahr sie erstmal! Die Float ist ne gute Gabel und wenn die größte Schwachstelle (Dichtungen/Abstreifer) schonmal optimiert ist und auch die Schmierung verbessert ist, sollte die Gabel schon auf auf einem sehr guten Stand sein. Da würde es sich wohl eher lohnen, von R auf RC2 umzubauen - wenn sie die nicht eh schon hätte.
> 
> 
> Ja, das gibt es für alle Steuersätze, die im Torque verbaut waren. Es müste im Prinzip auch egal sein, von welchem Hersteller der Reduzierkonus ist, da die unteren Lager Normteile sein sollten. Ich habe jedenfalls beim Aufbau meines FRX den Konus vom FSA-Steuersatz des 2009er FR, der eh auf der Gabel aufgeschlagen war, einfach beibehalten und der passt einwandfrei. Genauso hat mein Kumpel am FR jetzt den Konus vom Cane Creek Steuersatz drauf. In dem Fall zwar beides 1.5 Konen/Konüsse (? ), aber das ist für diesen Vergleich ja nebensächlich....




Konusse evtl ..Thx für die Infos...

Bin die Gabel schon eine Saison gefahren, ist ne 36 Float RC2 FIT .. 
Die Konusfrage war auch mit für mein Tourenprojekt.. wenn die Knu(ü)sse genormt sind, kann ich mir für den dort verbauten Taper sixpack Kingpin ja auch nen unteren 1 1/1" Konus suchen und ne 1 1/8" Gabel.. die sind häufiger im Bikemarkt zu finden als ne 160mm Tapered...


----------



## mok2905 (15. Februar 2013)

Können ja tauschen  Weiße 180er Van R aus 2011er Rockzone


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> 200mm will ich garnicht haben, 180 würden schon reichen. Ob das geht und Sinn macht, will ich mal noch nicht bejahen, ist momentan eher Basteltrieb. Oder ich mach mir selber Hebel aus ner Aluplatte.
> Mich stört die besch....e Dämpferbefestigung am alten Torque. Die hätte ich gern separat und nicht wie jetzt auf der oberen Schraube.


Ernst gemeinter Tipp: schieß dir günstig einen neueren Torque Rahmen, da ist die Dämpferbefestigung besser und du hast gut 170 (das FR wurde mal von einer Bikezeitschrift mit 174mm gemessen) oder 180mm und keinen degressiven Hinterbau mehr 




Mithras schrieb:


> Bin die Gabel schon eine Saison gefahren, ist ne 36 Float RC2 FIT ..


Ich weiß, deshalb war das auch im Konjunktiv geschrieben 




Mithras schrieb:


> Die Konusfrage war auch mit für mein Tourenprojekt.. wenn die Knu(ü)sse genormt sind, kann ich mir für den dort verbauten Taper sixpack Kingpin ja auch nen unteren 1 1/1" Konus suchen und ne 1 1/8" Gabel.. die sind häufiger im Bikemarkt zu finden als ne 160mm Tapered...


Meine Aussage bezog sich *ausschließlich* auf das Torque mit dem vollintegrierten unteren Lager!! Bei anderen Steuersätzen ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht so...! Da würde ich auf jeden Fall nach einer (Steuersatz-)herstellerbezogenen Lösung suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (15. Februar 2013)

Sorry, Konjunktive überlesen.. ..


----------



## Famulus36 (16. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinter Tipp: schieß dir günstig einen neueren Torque Rahmen...



Objektiv betrachtet haste vollkommen recht. Ist wie gesagt eher Basteltrieb. Wenn ich aber wechsle, dann wohl mal irgendwann zum Helius FR.


----------



## fuschnick (16. Februar 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Können ja tauschen  Weiße 180er Van R aus 2011er Rockzone



Hat die Gabel schon mal einen ordentlichen Service bekommen?? Von der Performance her sollte sie der RC2, vor allem der Float, in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## maxville_91 (16. Februar 2013)

So, dann zeig ich auch mal mein frisch zusammengebautes Rad´l. Diese Gabel da vorn ist eine White Brothers DH3, der Rest der Teile sollte bekannt sein


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Februar 2013)

Hoffe das geht als artgerechte Haltung durch ;-)


----------



## Hulot (16. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend allerseits,

als bald Torqueâer habe ich vorab noch eine Frage an die Gemeinde, weiter vorne wurde schon mal die GabelschaftlÃ¤nge besprochen, gehe ich nun richtig in der Annahme, dass 205 mm bei RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L ausreichend sind? 

Danke schon mal

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ


----------



## Hulot (16. Februar 2013)

Sorry, aber habe die Suche nochmals bemüht und in einem Thread gibt jemand die Antwort und zwar Größe L min. 190 mm ohne Spacer, es geht um ein 2010 Torque.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Februar 2013)

also wenn es dir weiter hilft ist es bei meinem 2010 Torque FRX (Größe M)das Steuerrohr(also da wo der Steuersatz drin ist) 143mm ....dann kommt es ja drauf wann welche Maße dein Steuersatz hat...plus dein Vorbau und eventl Spacer.


----------



## Hulot (16. Februar 2013)

Ja, danke, wie gesagt habe ich die Antwort schon selbst gefunden, es geht allerdings um das normale Torque (FR?) von 2010 und das hat eine Steuerrohrlänge von 145 mm und jemand aus dem Forum hat geschrieben, dass der Gabelschaft mind. 190 mm lang sein muss (ohne Gewähr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Februar 2013)

Gerade von ner schönen FR Tour zurückgekommen. Relativ warm heute und sehr guter Grip


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2013)

was hast da unten aufs Unterrohr geschmiert??


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2013)

Ist nicht geschmiert, sondern geklebt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Ist das zum Schutz?


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2013)

Nein, rein aus optischen Gründen. Mir war das "nackige" Unterrohr zu viel raw


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Ach so okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7rinak3r (18. Februar 2013)

Moin,
würde gerne den Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr austauschen.

Frage No. 1:
Hat evtl. jemand den Farbcode für das Blau und ggf. Schwarz? 
Falls das Schwarz auch wirklich ein richtiges Schwarz ist oder noch mal speziell. 

Frage No. 2
Hat wer die Schriftart die ich dazu brauche oder kann mir diese nennen?

Leider bekomme ich das auf den Fotos so nicht raus  

Danke im vorraus.







Hier hat das Bike schon wieder ein kräftigeres Blau wie bei meinem.


----------



## mssc (18. Februar 2013)

In welcher Farbe willst du den Schriftzug? Die originalen Folien gibts bei Canyon zu kaufen (14,95).

Schwarz brauchst du eigentlich nicht, die Folien sind durchsichtig, falls du was komplett anderes willst, würde ich die Folie vorsichtig abziehen (mit Fön anwärmen) und dann auf Papier aufkleben und damit zum Copyshop/Autofolierer gehen. Die können das bestimmt scannen und dir dann deine "Spezial-Folie" drucken... 

Die verschiedenen Blau-Töne sind wegen den unterschiedlichen Baujahren, blau 2012, türkis 2013.


----------



## 7rinak3r (18. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> In welcher Farbe willst du den Schriftzug? Die originalen Folien gibts bei Canyon zu kaufen (14,95).
> 
> Schwarz brauchst du eigentlich nicht, die Folien sind durchsichtig, falls du was komplett anderes willst, würde ich die Folie vorsichtig abziehen (mit Fön anwärmen) und dann auf Papier aufkleben und damit zum Copyshop/Autofolierer gehen. Die können das bestimmt scannen und dir dann deine "Spezial-Folie" drucken...
> 
> Die verschiedenen Blau-Töne sind wegen den unterschiedlichen Baujahren, blau 2012, türkis 2013.


 

Top schon mal dickes Danke!!!

Jo wollte meinen Nick auf dem Unterrohr haben. Hab da jemanden an der Hand der auch Autos und Werbeflächen beklebt. Der könnte mir das mehr oder weniger für umsonst machen. Das mit dem abmachen und mit geben ist eigentlich die perfekte Idee. Warum ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> In welcher Farbe willst du den Schriftzug? Die originalen Folien gibts bei Canyon zu kaufen (14,95).
> 
> Schwarz brauchst du eigentlich nicht, die Folien sind durchsichtig, falls du was komplett anderes willst, würde ich die Folie vorsichtig abziehen (mit Fön anwärmen) und dann auf Papier aufkleben und damit zum Copyshop/Autofolierer gehen. Die können das bestimmt scannen und dir dann deine "Spezial-Folie" drucken...
> 
> Die verschiedenen Blau-Töne sind wegen den unterschiedlichen Baujahren, blau 2012, türkis 2013.



Vor einigen Tagen hatten wir das Thema schonmal...hab damals auch den Tip gegeben direkt bei Canyon zu bestellen.
Leider gibts die im Shop nimmer oder sind z.Z. ausverkauft.


----------



## mssc (18. Februar 2013)

Da gings aber glaub ich nur um einen Bogen normale Aufkleber ( http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z10&item=28826 ), nicht um die Schutzfolie vom Unterrohr, die gibts ganz normal als Ersatzteil... halt nur per Telefon oder Mail...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Da gings aber glaub ich nur um einen Bogen normale Aufkleber ( http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z10&item=28826 ), nicht um die Schutzfolie vom Unterrohr, die gibts ganz normal als Ersatzteil... halt nur per Telefon oder Mail...



Nee eben nit. Es ging genau um die Torque Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr.
Die Sticker findet ja jeder.


----------



## 7rinak3r (18. Februar 2013)

Jo und mir geht es halt darum das ich die Schutzfolie mit meinem Nickname haben möchte.
Und da ist die Idee mit dem abmachen für mich am besten. 

Und wie gesagt hab halt ein paar Leute an der Hand. Die normal Autos bekleben für die sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## mssc (18. Februar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Nee eben nit. Es ging genau um die Torque Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr.
> Die Sticker findet ja jeder.



asoo.. dann hab ich das falsch gelesen... sorry..


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ist nicht geschmiert, sondern geklebt.



Wollt eher wissen was es heißt, kann man so schlecht lesen...


----------



## 7rinak3r (19. Februar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wollt eher wissen was es heißt, kann man so schlecht lesen...



Glaub Metalmulisha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

Korrekt


----------



## mad1993max (20. Februar 2013)

Hi hab mir jetzt auch ein torque gapstar gekauft ist mein erstes Canyon  
Meine Frage (und bitte nicht gleich schimpfen ich hab die sufu benützt und verfolge auch diesen threat schon lang) 
Was sollte ich bevor der ersten fahrt machen außer Dämpfer, Gabel usw einstellen? 
1. Gabel Öl nachfüllen/tauschen?
2. Alles nach fetten/ölen was gehört?

Sonst noch was wichtiges? 
LG max


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

Alles richtig einstellen und nachziehen und dann erstmal testen gehen. Die Gabel kannst du so lassen. Eventuell nochmal Kette ölen und ab geht´s.


----------



## mad1993max (20. Februar 2013)

OK das klinkt supper freu mich schon ur in einer Woche soll es soweit sein  gibt eig eine Explosions Grafik mit all den nm zahlen der schrauben? Weil die nm von ein paar schrauben hab ich schon mal wo gelesen; und voll anwumsen auf gut Glück ist mir auch zu unsicher


----------



## Thiel (20. Februar 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Hi hab mir jetzt auch ein torque gapstar gekauft ist mein erstes Canyon
> Meine Frage (und bitte nicht gleich schimpfen ich hab die sufu benützt und verfolge auch diesen threat schon lang)
> Was sollte ich bevor der ersten fahrt machen außer Dämpfer, Gabel usw einstellen?
> 1. Gabel Öl nachfüllen/tauschen?
> ...



Hallo,

du musst definitiv die Gabel mal aufmachen und Schmieröl einfüllen.
In der Regel ist nie genug drin bzw kommt oft nichtmals etwas raus beim öffnen.

Du stellst das Bike auf den Kopf und baust das Vorderrad aus. 
Jetzt siehst du unten an der Gabel einmal den roten Zugstufenversteller und eine schwarze Inbus Schraube. Wenn du den Zugstufenversteller abziehst (geht manchmal nur mit Lappen und Zange) siehst du nun auch eine Inbus Schraube (in rot).
Die schwarze und rote Inbus Schraube drehst du jetzt fast komplett raus. Einfach 2-3 Windungen drinnen lassen und nun mit einem Hammer und aufgelegten Stück Holz auf die Schrauben schlagen, bis sie sich locker reindrücken lassen. 
Jetzt könntest du das Casting komplett von den Standrohre abziehen. Du brauchst es aber nur einige cm hochziehen. Die Inbus Schrauben haben die Kolbenstange von Zug und Solo Air Einheit im Casting Boden fixiert und angezogen. 
Wenn du jetzt das Bike wieder umdrehst und dabei nicht auf die Gabel stellst, läuft das vorhandene oder nicht vorhandene Schmieröl raus.
Keine Angst, das hat nichts mit dem Öl für die Zug- und Druckstufe zu tun. Das kann so NICHT raus, da geschlossenes System im Standrohr.
Du füllst jetzt je Seite einfach ~20ml Motoröl rein und schiebst das Casting wieder ganz nach unten. Das könnte etwas fummelig werden, da die Kolbenstange von der Zugstufe etwas wackelig ist. 
Luft muss vorher nicht abgelassen werden. Ich würde danach aber auch mal die Topcap mit dem Ventil abschrauben und einen Blick in die Solo Air Kammer werfen. Da ist zwar meistens Schmieröl drinnen aber das dauert nur 2-3 min und hat Gewissheit  
Wenn dort nichts drinnen ist, kann man einfach etwas Fett und Motoröl dick zusammenmischen und 3-4ml einfüllen.


----------



## nsc (20. Februar 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> OK das klinkt supper freu mich schon ur in einer Woche soll es soweit sein  gibt eig eine Explosions Grafik mit all den nm zahlen der schrauben? Weil die nm von ein paar schrauben hab ich schon mal wo gelesen; und voll anwumsen auf gut Glück ist mir auch zu unsicher



Die Drehmomente stehen alle im Handbuch von Canyon...


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Februar 2013)

Bekommst aber auch eine Zeichnung wenn du bei denen fragst


----------



## martin82 (22. Februar 2013)

Hi, ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar Leute mit Erfahrungen zum alten Torque (2009er).
Ich hab noch so eine Kiste, aktuell vorne eine Totem 180mm Stahlfeder drinnen.

Neuerdings gibts ja den Winkelsteuersatz von WC fürs Canyon Steuerrohrmass. Der würde der Geo sicher gut tun, baut unten aber 13mm hoch.

Ich glaub mit der Bauhöhe des WC Steuersatzes und einer 180er Gabel wird es vorne "zu hoch"
Mit einer 160er Gabel sollts eigentlich wieder passen...

was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2013)

Bist du sicher, dass du unten in die Aufnahme für das integierte Lager einen Winkelsteuersatz fest bekommst, ohne dass der ständig knarzt oder sich lockert - kannst du mir den mal verlinken?

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wozu du einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen willst, und dann mit einer 2cm kürzeren Gabel den Winkel wieder ums gleiche Mass steiler machst???

Mit 180er Gabel ist es ja schon ganz schön flach. 
Und das lange Steuerrohr macht ja grossartige Winkelveränderungen mit dem Steuersatz schwierig - die Höhe vorn ist ja relativ, das hängt ja von deiner Körpergröße ab. Ich finds niedrig  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs mal in einigen Canyon Threads.

Hätte jemand eine defekte Alu-Sattelstütze mit einem Durchmesser von 30,9 mm für den Einsatz am Montageständer abzugeben?

Kontaktiert mich einfach per PN.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Februar 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal in einigen Canyon Threads.
> 
> Hätte jemand eine defekte Alu-Sattelstütze mit einem Durchmesser von 30,9 mm für den Einsatz am Montageständer abzugeben?
> 
> Kontaktiert mich einfach per PN.



Bei CRC gibts die Thomson im private sale für 50. Wäre dafür doch sicher gut geeignet.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2013)

Die Fox D.O.S.S. hab ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen ;-)


----------



## martin82 (22. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du unten in die Aufnahme für das integierte Lager einen Winkelsteuersatz fest bekommst, ohne dass der ständig knarzt oder sich lockert - kannst du mir den mal verlinken?
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wozu du einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen willst, und dann mit einer 2cm kürzeren Gabel den Winkel wieder ums gleiche Mass steiler machst???



hier ist das teil
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp

160mm ist wohl wirklich käse, warscheinlich will ich nur wieder ne leichtere gabel


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2013)

Ne totem ist ja auch bleischwer. Nimm halt ne Lyrik in 170mm ? 

Da sparst schnell mal paar 100 g.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> hier ist das teil
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp
> 
> 160mm ist wohl wirklich käse, warscheinlich will ich nur wieder ne leichtere gabel



Interessant das Teil, aber es baut ja unten 13mm auf, und oben ggfs. auch - und es geht nur bis 146mm Steuerrohr...meins hat 160mm...sinnlos.

Leichtere Gabel  - merkt man das so? 
Ich hab von Durolux zu Float keinen Unterschied gemerkt (ca. 400gr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BarneyG (24. Februar 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Hi hab mir jetzt auch ein torque gapstar gekauft ist mein erstes Canyon
> Meine Frage (und bitte nicht gleich schimpfen ich hab die sufu benützt und verfolge auch diesen threat schon lang)
> Was sollte ich bevor der ersten fahrt machen außer Dämpfer, Gabel usw einstellen?
> 1. Gabel Öl nachfüllen/tauschen?
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 
muss man ernsthaft bei einem nagelneuen Torque erstmal Gabelöl einfüllen? 
Ich wäre jetzt erstmal davon ausgegangen, dass die Gabel vernünftig geschmiert ist...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Februar 2013)

Bei ner Boxxer ist es schon sinnvoll. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## BarneyG (24. Februar 2013)

Nee ist wirklich kein Problem, haette ich nur gerne vor meiner ersten Ausfahrt gelesen. Dann Kippe ich mal links und rechts nen Schluck rein. 
Gruß Barney

Edit: Öl erfolgreich nachgefüllt. Es war sogar etwas drin. Vielleicht 10ml.


----------



## mad1993max (26. Februar 2013)

was für ein öl soll man da am besten nehmen?
bzw ist ein unterschied ob ich jetzt extra das (teure) direkt von rockshox nehme oder einfach ein normales motoröl? (bzw gibts da unterschiede welches motoröl?)

lg max

(ich hab auch leider keinen lyrik threat oder einen wo das erklärt wird hier im forum gefunden (oder war ich zu blöd zum finden)


----------



## mondo-mania (26. Februar 2013)

Am bessten einfaches Motoröl, das schmiert sogar noch besser wie das originale RS Öl und ist wesentlich billiger.



mad1993max schrieb:


> was für ein öl soll man da am besten nehmen?
> bzw ist ein unterschied ob ich jetzt extra das (teure) direkt von rockshox nehme oder einfach ein normales motoröl? (bzw gibts da unterschiede welches motoröl?)
> 
> lg max
> ...


----------



## Thiel (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
für die Schmierung zwischen Buchse und Standrohr, also das Öl was sich im Casting befindet, nimmt man einfach Motoröl.
Das Rock Shox Öl ist Gabelöl für die Dämpfung, die getrennt vom Schmieröl ist.


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Februar 2013)

natürlich ist da ein unterschied...Motoröl ist für Motoren...
...für Federgabeln gibt es Gabelöl.bei Rockshox ist das  "5 WT"...das heißt du kannst dieses ÖL (5WT) aber auch von jeden anderen Hersteller nehmen.bekommt man zum Beispiel in einem Laden mit Motorradzubehör.


----------



## mondo-mania (26. Februar 2013)

Man bezahlt beim Gabelöl aber für Eigenschaften die bei der Dämpfung ausschlaggebend sind wie verringertes Aufschäumverhalten und temperaturstabilere Viskosität etc. Bei der schmierung der Castings geht es absolut um nichts anderes als schmieren. Von daher ist ein Motoröl, was die wesentliche Eigenschaft hat zu schmieren in dem Fall sinnvoller.

Es ist einfach ne Preis/Leistungs frage. Ich weiß, da scheiden sich die Geister und es gibt Meinung die fast wie ne Religion klingen. Aber fakt ist Motoröl funktioniert besstens und ist günstig. Also keine Angst es zu benutzen !

EDIT:

Natürlich sollte man schon auf die Motorölviskosität achten. Ein SAE 5W-40 ist da vollkommen ausreichend. Motoröle werden ja teuerer je größer die Mehrbereichsabdeckung ist, also die differenz von Tieftemperaturviskosität zu Hochtemperaturvisk. Und da das Casting ja kein Verbrennungsmotor enthält ist die Hochtemperaturvisk. nicht entscheidend. Also die erste Zahl möglichst niedrig aber auf den Preis achten 



Stefan_78 schrieb:


> natürlich ist da ein unterschied...Motoröl ist für Motoren...
> ...für Federgabeln gibt es Gabelöl.bei Rockshox ist das  "5 WT"...das heißt du kannst dieses ÖL (5WT) aber auch von jeden anderen Hersteller nehmen.bekommt man zum Beispiel in einem Laden mit Motorradzubehör.


----------



## Thiel (26. Februar 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> natürlich ist da ein unterschied...Motoröl ist für Motoren...
> ...für Federgabeln gibt es Gabelöl.bei Rockshox ist das  "5 WT"...das heißt du kannst dieses ÖL (5WT) aber auch von jeden anderen Hersteller nehmen.bekommt man zum Beispiel in einem Laden mit Motorradzubehör.



Hallo,

das ist leider nicht richtig. 
Die Gabelöle unterscheiden sich zum Teil so stark, das manche unbrauchbar trotz selben "WT" Wertes für die Dämpfung sind. 
Schau dir mal die cSt Werte an:





Wenn man mit dem original Öl zufrieden ist, sollte man bei einem Ölwechsel der Dämpfung auch wieder das selbe nehmen. 

Für die Schmierung ist es völlig egal welches Gabelöl man nimmt.
Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, das 08/15 Motoröl besser als Gabelöl schmiert.

Das Gabelöl kann außerdem deutlich länger in der Gabel bleiben als das Schmieröl, da kein Schmutz eingetragen wird. 

Bei Fox und Marzocchi Gabeln gibt es Varianten mit offenem Ölbad. Da gilt das nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich was etwas älteres nochmal aufgreife... aber hier ist je grad eh wenig los 



martin82 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar Leute mit Erfahrungen zum alten Torque (2009er).
> Ich hab noch so eine Kiste, aktuell vorne eine Totem 180mm Stahlfeder drinnen.
> 
> Neuerdings gibts ja den Winkelsteuersatz von WC fürs Canyon Steuerrohrmass. Der würde der Geo sicher gut tun, baut unten aber 13mm hoch.
> ...


Ich hab meins zwar nicht mehr, aber es ist noch "in der Familie"  und ich interessiere nach wie vor dafür. Faszinierend, dass WC es endlich mal geschafft hat - nach monatelangen Ankündigungen, dass das Teil "bald" erhältlich ist 

Ich finde die Option durchaus sehr interessant! Klar, die 13mm bewirken alleine schon eine Abflachung der Winkel um ~0,5° und die Erhöhung der Front ist nicht (für jeden @ cxfahrer  ) unbedingt das, was er will. Mir wäre es mit 180er Gabel auch zu hoch. Ich würde den -1,5° Steuersatz nehmen und das Ganze mit einer 160er Gabel fahren. So kommst du auf eine minimal niedrigere Front als mit der 180er (wenn auch nur wenige mm) und auf einen nochmal um 1° flacheren Winkel. Von meinen Erfahrungen her würde ich sagen, dass das dem Torque FR ziemlich perfekt passen sollte  Nebenbei könntest du beim Tausch der Totem Coil gg. eine Lyrik Coil in einem Rutsch gut 600g sparen, auch nicht zu verachten  Und 160mm reichen eh für ALLES. Ich nutze die 180 auch nur sehr selten voll aus und hatte den Umbau der Lyrik auf 180 nur wegen dem Lenkwinkel gemacht.




jonalisa schrieb:


> Die Fox D.O.S.S. hab ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen ;-)


Stimmt, dafür dürfte sie vermutlich taugen! 




BarneyG schrieb:


> muss man ernsthaft bei einem nagelneuen Torque erstmal Gabelöl einfüllen?
> Ich wäre jetzt erstmal davon ausgegangen, dass die Gabel vernünftig geschmiert ist...


Leider musst du bei quasi ALLEN Gabelherstellern davon ausgehen, dass die Gabeln unzureichend geschmiert sind. Da die meisten Gabelhersteller eh *Dämpfungs*öl zur Schmierung verwenden, was technisch gesehen völliger Schwachsinn ist, lohnt es sich eh, diese dünnflüssige Suppe abzulassen und gegen ein *Schmier*öl zu tauschen.




mad1993max schrieb:


> was für ein öl soll man da am besten nehmen?
> bzw ist ein unterschied ob ich jetzt extra das (teure) direkt von rockshox nehme oder einfach ein normales motoröl? (bzw gibts da unterschiede welches motoröl?)


Motoröl ist dafür perfekt, welche Sorte ist im Prinzip egal, das Billigste tut es bestens.




mad1993max schrieb:


> (ich hab auch leider keinen lyrik threat oder einen wo das erklärt wird hier im forum gefunden (oder war ich zu blöd zum finden)


Nicht dein Ernst?  Da gibt es doch unzählige... (also nicht im Canyon-Unterforum, aber insgesamt)




Stefan_78 schrieb:


> natürlich ist da ein unterschied...Motoröl ist für Motoren...


Und für was ist dann "Olivenöl"?  SCNR...




Stefan_78 schrieb:


> für Federgabeln gibt es *Gabelöl*


Er hat das G-Wort gesagt   
Ich finde, es ist eine (leider extrem verbreitete) Unart, von "Gabelöl" zu reden. Leider schreiben das sogar die Hersteller auf die Dosen  Es gibt in der Gabel *Dämpfungs*öl und *Schmier*öl - von Gabeln mit offenem Ölbad mal abgesehen. Wenn man diese beiden Vokabeln benutzt, wird erstens direkt der Sinn des Öls implizit genannt und es kommt nicht zu Verwechslungen, was denn nun wo rein gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2013)

Übrigens, wegen Öl und Lyrik: 
mir ist bei dem Sauwetter aufgefallen, dass die Lyrik gerne Wasser einsaugt, dann wird aus dem Schmieröl Margarine und die Gabel blockiert fast. Wenn man dann weiterfährt, ist ruckzuck die Beschichtung hinüber!

Mir scheint das an den fehlenden Schaumgummiringen (wie sie bei FOX und der Reba usw. verbaut sind) zu liegen - die Lyrik hat ja so schwarze Gummidichtlippen stattdessen.

Nur zur Info - mir hatten drei Schlammfahrten gereicht um die Lyrik zu blockieren.


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2013)

oh,da hatte aber eine Langeweile

was ist SO schlimm an Gabelöl?..oder ärgerst du dich auch darüber wenn jemand Inbusschlüssel sagt anstatt Innensechskantschlüssel,oder Zollstock anstatt Gliedermaßstab?


----------



## jaamaa (1. März 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> oder ärgerst du dich auch darüber wenn jemand Inbusschlüssel sagt anstatt Innensechskantschlüssel,



Wenn schon, dann bitte Imbus


----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2013)

Näää Inbus!


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. März 2013)

Genau


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Übrigens, wegen Öl und Lyrik:
> mir ist bei dem Sauwetter aufgefallen, dass die Lyrik gerne Wasser einsaugt, dann wird aus dem Schmieröl Margarine und die Gabel blockiert fast. Wenn man dann weiterfährt, ist ruckzuck die Beschichtung hinüber!
> 
> Mir scheint das an den fehlenden Schaumgummiringen (wie sie bei FOX und der Reba usw. verbaut sind) zu liegen - die Lyrik hat ja so schwarze Gummidichtlippen stattdessen.
> ...


Hmm, hatte ich in >6 Jahren Lyrik bisher noch nie...! Selbst nach 1 Woche Dauerschlammschlacht in PdS nicht. Ich habe eigentlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Lyrik DEUTLICH weniger Dreck rein lässt als viele andere Gabeln mit Filz-/Schaumstoffringen (Fox, Manitou, alte RS...). Jedenfalls war bei Letzteren das Schmieröl immer dunkelbraun bis schwarz beim Wechsel und nach dem Wechsel liefen sie auch wieder deutlich fluffiger, bei den Lyriks war das Öl i. d. R. nie so schwarz und der spürbare Unterschied bei der Schmierung auch nicht so groß. Ich kann natürlich nur von den paar Gabeln reden, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte bzw. regelmäßig service, aber da war der Unterschied schon auffällig...




Stefan_78 schrieb:


> oh,da hatte aber eine Langeweile
> 
> was ist SO schlimm an Gabelöl?..oder ärgerst du dich auch darüber wenn jemand Inbusschlüssel sagt anstatt Innensechskantschlüssel,oder Zollstock anstatt Gliedermaßstab?


Hast du verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe?  Falls ja, hättest du dir den Kommentar sparen können ...zumal der Vergleich hinkt, da bei deinen Beispielen keine Verwechslungsgefahr besteht. 
MIR ist es völlig wurscht, wie jemand die Soße nennt, die er in seine Gabel kippt, ICH weiß von welchem Öl ich rede. Aber es gibt viele Leute im Forum, die eben nicht genau bescheid wissen, aber trotzdem an ihrer Gabel rumschrauben - für die ist es einfacher, wenn man sinnvollere Bezeichnungen benutzt. Frag nicht, wie oft ich schon verwirrte Postings von überforderten Leuten gelesen habe, die nicht kapiert haben, wieviel von was in der Gabel wo hin muss...

PS: ich sage übrigens "Inbus" und "Meter" (=Metermaß)  (Letzteres ist hier regional üblich...)


----------



## Jogi (2. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> PS: ich sage übrigens "Inbus" und "Meter" (=Metermaß)  (Letzteres ist hier regional üblich...)



"Geb ma mol än Meda"


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann bitte Imbus





LB Stefan schrieb:


> Näää Inbus!



Ich vergaß... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Imbus / Inbus -  In die Sammlung Beliebte Fehler nehmen wir


----------



## Famulus36 (3. März 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar Leute mit Erfahrungen zum alten Torque (2009er).
> Ich hab noch so eine Kiste...



Das ist nicht alt! Hier steht ein 06er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> "Geb ma mol än Meda"




Passend dazu aus der selben Kategorie: "Hämmer Hämmer?" - "Hämmer Hämmer!"


----------



## Famulus36 (4. März 2013)

Und @cxfahrer: Ihr kennt "Schmiesche".


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. März 2013)

Ich kenn Schmiesche och


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. März 2013)

Servus Leuts,

wie es lange versprochen wurd, hat WC es ja jetzt endlich egschafft, einen Winkelsteuersatz für das Torque zu basteln.
Mir ein wenig zu teuer und ehrlichgesagt zu hoch.

Was sagt ihr zu exentrischen Dämpferbuchsen?
Hat sowas hier schon jemand verbaut?
Vorteile, nachteile?

Grüße,
Hardtail94


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu exentrischen Dämpferbuchsen?
> Hat sowas hier schon jemand verbaut?
> Vorteile, nachteile?
> 
> ...



Halt doch mal ne Schmiesche dran und guck was sich ändert.


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. März 2013)

> Schmiesche



Bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (5. März 2013)

Ich eröffne das Ratespiel und tippe laut dem Dresdner Stadtführer auf den Zollstock.

http://www.barockstadt-dresden.de/worterbuch/s/schmiesche

Eigentlich habe ich dahinter einen Meßschieber (bei uns Schublehre) vermutet.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. März 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich eröffne das Ratespiel und tippe laut dem Dresdner Stadtführer auf den Zollstock.



gewonnen


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Halt doch mal ne Schmiesche dran und guck was sich ändert.



Also, hab da ma was aus Holz gebastelt. 2x2mm Offsetbuchsen ergeben eine Veränderung von 1°

Was haltet ihr davon?
Lohnenswert?


----------



## fosibox (6. März 2013)

hi people!

does anyone knows if this 26-39 gxp crankset version is compatible with canyon torque fr 2011 frame?

http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-s1400-2x10


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Also, hab da ma was aus Holz gebastelt. 2x2mm Offsetbuchsen ergeben eine Veränderung von 1°
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Lohnenswert?



So ein Käse, was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So ein Käse, was versprichst du dir davon?



Das Holzteil soll nur als Anschauungsbeispiel dienen 

Von den Offsetbuchsen verspreche ich mir einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein etwas tieferes Tretlager


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2013)

Das mit den Holz hab ich schon verstanden 

Nee ich meine was versprichst du dir von nem flacheren Lenkwinkel und nem tieferen Tretlager? 
1° Lenkwinkel merkt doch niemand und zum tieferen Tretlager...
Für rein DH störts zumindest nicht, zum Enduro-Touren fahren bin ich persönlich sehr froh wenn das Tretlager möglichst hoch ist...


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

Naja, das ist einfach: momentan is mir das Radl einfach a weng zu stelzig


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2013)

Ernsthaft?? ich fahr auch das 2011er und kann das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich die Eigenschaften so sehr verändern werden. Du kannst es natürlich mal ausprobieren und hier berichten, allerdings ist es halt schwierig da subjektiv zu bleiben.

Ich persönlich halte es für unsinnig


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?? ich fahr auch das 2011er und kann das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich die Eigenschaften so sehr verändern werden. Du kannst es natürlich mal ausprobieren und hier berichten, allerdings ist es halt schwierig da subjektiv zu bleiben.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte es für unsinnig



Kein Problem, gerne. 
Darfst deine Meinung auch weiterhin behalten  Werde sie dir nicht wegnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2013)

Also ich finde die Idee mit den Buchsen interessant, denn das Tretlager ist wirklich ein wenig hoch. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, aber im Moment einfach keine Zeit. Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sich das dann bemerkbar macht. Was für Buchsen hattest du dir ausgesucht?


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was für Buchsen hattest du dir ausgesucht?



Inwiefern?
Meinst du das Offset? das wären 2mm pro Dämpferauge


----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Meinst du das Offset? das wären 2mm pro Dämpferauge



Nein... meinte welcher Hersteller/Preis/Link


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

fosibox schrieb:


> does anyone knows if this 26-39 gxp crankset version is compatible with canyon torque fr 2011 frame?


I can't think of any reason, why it should not - so: yes!




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> 2x2mm Offsetbuchsen ergeben eine Veränderung von 1°
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Lohnenswert?


Vorab: Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Offset-Buchsen. Aber da du das Torque ja eh hauptsächlich zum bergab shredden nutzt (korrigiere mich, wenn ich da falsch liege!), sage ich ganz klar: Pro flacherer Lenkwinkel und tieferes Tretlager! Ich habe ja am '12er FRX die Wahl zwischen 65 und 64° LW (verbunden mit +/- 10mm TL-Höhe), die meiste Zeit fahre ich es auf 65, weil ich hauptsächlich auch hoch kurble, wo ich anschließend runter fahre und dafür der steilere Winkel angenehmer ist. Andererseits ist er auch für alles bergab locker flach genug. Für Parks etc. wechsle ich dann auf flach (und nebenbei auch von 185 auf 203) und den Unterschied merkt man echt deutlich! Das Rad liegt satter (in dem Fall nicht auf den Hinterbau bezogen) und läuft sicherer im Steilen oder wenn man z. B. über eine hohe Kante rollt. Der Unterschied entspricht ja etwa dem bei dir, nur um 1° verschoben, daher denke ich, dass du den Unterschied ähnlich spüren solltest.
Ich hatte ja auch vorher das alte Torque (das kennst du ja noch persönlich ) mit ~66,5° LW mit der 180er Gabel und da die Geo des FRX schon noch SEHR ähnlich ist, nur eben der LW flacher und der Radstand länger, kann ich zusätzlich nur bestätigen, dass es sich lohnt, denn das FRX geht um Welten besser 




LB Stefan schrieb:


> 1° Lenkwinkel merkt doch niemand


Ohje, da spricht der völlig Ahnungslose...!  Nimm's nicht persönlich, aber iss so  Die 1,5° Unterschied zwischen meinem 2009er FR und dem 2012er FRX in 65er Einstellung sind IMMENS! Und auch das eine Grad Unterschied zwischen hi und lo am FRX merke ich auch noch deutlich. Da ich von einigen FRXern weiß, bei denen das genau so ist, schließe ich jetzt mal aus, dass ich das nur merke, weil ich hochsensibel bin 




LB Stefan schrieb:


> und zum tieferen Tretlager...
> Für rein DH störts zumindest nicht, zum Enduro-Touren fahren bin ich persönlich sehr froh wenn das Tretlager möglichst hoch ist...


Waaah??  Ok, ich will nicht an jeder Wurzel hängen bleiben - das tue ich aber beim FRX auch in der tiefen Einstellung nicht. Das Bike, das ich vor meinem alten Torque hatte, hatte ein etwas höheres Tretlager und das war mit Abstand die hässlichste Eigenschaft, die ich mir an einem MTB vorstellen kann! Bergauf hat es genervt, weil es ab gewissen Steigungen das Gefühl des nach hinten Kippens massiv verstärkt hat, außerdem kam ich kaum noch mit den Füßen auf den Boden, wenn der Sattel den zum Pedalieren richtigen Abstand zum Tretlager hatte. Bergab hatte ich das Gefühl "über" dem Rad zu stehen, was zu einer komisch gebückten Haltung geführt hat und ein Kurvenräuber war es damit auch absolut nicht. Also so lange man nicht ständig über übelstes Gewurzel bergauf fährt oder bergab gerne nichts anderes tut, als langsam über hohe Steilkanten zu rollen (beides ist weitab dessen, was ich mit dem Rad anstellen will), fällt mir kein Grund ein, warum das Tretlager unbedingt besonders hoch sein sollte


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Offset-Buchsen. Aber da du das Torque ja eh hauptsächlich zum bergab shredden nutzt (korrigiere mich, wenn ich da falsch liege!), sage ich ganz klar: Pro flacherer Lenkwinkel und tieferes Tretlager! Ich habe ja am '12er FRX die Wahl zwischen 65 und 64° LW (verbunden mit +/- 10mm TL-Höhe), die meiste Zeit fahre ich es auf 65, weil ich hauptsächlich auch hoch kurble, wo ich anschließend runter fahre und dafür der steilere Winkel angenehmer ist. Andererseits ist er auch für alles bergab locker flach genug. Für Parks etc. wechsle ich dann auf flach (und nebenbei auch von 185 auf 203) und den Unterschied merkt man echt deutlich! Das Rad liegt satter (in dem Fall nicht auf den Hinterbau bezogen) und läuft sicherer im Steilen oder wenn man z. B. über eine hohe Kante rollt. Der Unterschied entspricht ja etwa dem bei dir, nur um 1° verschoben, daher denke ich, dass du den Unterschied ähnlich spüren solltest.
> Ich hatte ja auch vorher das alte Torque (das kennst du ja noch persönlich ) mit ~66,5° LW mit der 180er Gabel und da die Geo des FRX schon noch SEHR ähnlich ist, nur eben der LW flacher und der Radstand länger, kann ich zusätzlich nur bestätigen, dass es sich lohnt, denn das FRX geht um Welten besser



Oh mei, du schreibst ja selbst dass du sowohl Lenkwinkel als auch FW änderst, klar ist hier ein deutlicher Unterschied bemerkbar. Aber das liegt in erster Linie an dem total anderen Federweg. Das sollte echt jedem klar sein, darüber braucht man ja wohl net disskutieren.

Ich hab das FRX auch und häng gelegentlich mal um (aber nur den Lenkwinkel nicht den FW) und bin der Meinung, dass mans merken kann, es sich aber auch einbilden kann...




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ohje, da spricht der völlig Ahnungslose...!  Nimm's nicht persönlich, aber iss so  Die 1,5° Unterschied zwischen meinem 2009er FR und dem 2012er FRX in 65er Einstellung sind IMMENS! Und auch das eine Grad Unterschied zwischen hi und lo am FRX merke ich auch noch deutlich. Da ich von einigen FRXern weiß, bei denen das genau so ist, schließe ich jetzt mal aus, dass ich das nur merke, weil ich hochsensibel bin



Oha, du vergleichst 2 völlig unterschiedliche Bikes (2009er und 2012er) miteinander und machst die Unterschiede nur am LW von 1,5° fest 
Kumpel kumpel... 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Waaah??  Ok, ich will nicht an jeder Wurzel hängen bleiben - das tue ich aber beim FRX auch in der tiefen Einstellung nicht. Das Bike, das ich vor meinem alten Torque hatte, hatte ein etwas höheres Tretlager und das war mit Abstand die hässlichste Eigenschaft, die ich mir an einem MTB vorstellen kann! Bergauf hat es genervt, weil es ab gewissen Steigungen das Gefühl des nach hinten Kippens massiv verstärkt hat, außerdem kam ich kaum noch mit den Füßen auf den Boden, wenn der Sattel den zum Pedalieren richtigen Abstand zum Tretlager hatte. Bergab hatte ich das Gefühl "über" dem Rad zu stehen, was zu einer komisch gebückten Haltung geführt hat und ein Kurvenräuber war es damit auch absolut nicht. Also so lange man nicht ständig über übelstes Gewurzel bergauf fährt oder bergab gerne nichts anderes tut, als langsam über hohe Steilkanten zu rollen (beides ist weitab dessen, was ich mit dem Rad anstellen will), fällt mir kein Grund ein, warum das Tretlager unbedingt besonders hoch sein sollte



Tja und genau das ist es aber was Endurofahren ausmacht und wozu das Rad eigentlich gemacht ist. Wenn ich nur zur Eisdiele damit fahr wünsch ich mir auch ein möglichst tiefes Tretlager und flachen LW. 
Ich fahr mit dem Bike auch mal Wege hoch die etwas verblockter sind und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit Bikes die ein tieferes TL hatten mich deutlich schwerer getan hab weil ich noch mehr aufpassen musste mit dem Pedal nicht an nem Stein oder Felsen aufzusetzten oder hängen zu bleiben. Bei Bikes mit höheren TL lässt sich das angenehmer und entspannter fahren.

Es ist halt momentan echt "modern" das die Bikes immer tiefere Tretlager und flachere Lenkwinkel bekommen. Aber vielleicht sollte man weniger Hochglanzmagazine kaufen und stattdessen lieber raus auf den Trail gehen.
Und selbst wenn man logisch überlegt sollte man drauf kommen, dass umso tiefer das Tretlager ist desto höher die Gefahr wird irgendwo hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wörter und so




Da fließt aber bei jemandem viel böses Blut durch die Adern 

Bleib ma entspannt!  Hab das mit den Buchsen hier nur gepostet, weil ich eure Meinungen wissen wollte, da muss man sich nciht gleich gegenseitig anfeinden 

Also ich werde mir wohl ein Paar Offsetbuchsen bestellen, die alten behalt ich natürlich und wenn ich mit den 65° nicht klar kommen (was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte), werdens eben wieder die alten.

Wie Smubob schon richtig gesagt hat, bewege ich das Rad fast nurnoch Ber-Ab 

Und mit dem Tretlager bin ich in meinem jetzigen Leben noch NIE! hängen geblieben, ich weiß nicht, was da manche Leute hinbekommen...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

Ja probier's mal. 
Wenn du fast nur bergab fährst wird's wohl nicht Schaden. 
Das Problem mit dem hängen bleiben hat man eher bergauf auf technischen Wegen die eher mehr verblockt sind. 
Vielleicht gibt es da so du wohnst auch solche wege nicht so, hier bei uns gibts da in recht viele und es ist immer sehr ärgerlich wenn man zusätzlich Aufpassen muss net ständig mit'n Trester auf zu gehen. 

Probier's mal und Berichte


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

Sollte so passen, oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Bleib ma entspannt!


+1 
Dass man deshalb SO abgehen kann, kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne versuchen, *sachlich* weiter drüber zu diskutieren, man kann ja über alles vernünftig reden. Zuallermindest möchte ich etwas zu einigen Misverständnissen und verdrehten Tatsachen sagen...



LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oh mei, du schreibst ja selbst dass du sowohl Lenkwinkel als auch FW änderst, klar ist hier ein deutlicher Unterschied bemerkbar. Aber das liegt in erster Linie an dem total anderen Federweg.


Habe ich so geschrieben, richtig. Mache ich so, weil die beiden Einstellungen 185/Hi und 203/Lo für mich einfach die beiden sinnvollsten zum Touren bzw. für reines Bergabfahren sind. Trotzdem habe ich das auch schon anders getestet. Ich bin 1/2 Tag in Lac Blanc auf 185/hi und die andere Hälfte auf 185/Lo gefahren (185 wg. zu weicher Feder für 203). ICH fand den Unterschied sehr deutlich. Low war einerseits stabiler in schnellen Passagen, den größten Unterschied habe ich aber bei den eher langsamen, techischen und vor allem steilen Passagen gespürt, das Rad lies sich einfach leichter steuern/kontrollieren und rollte (gefühlt) sicherer über Felsen/Kanten etc. Da ich da jeweils genau die gleichen Strecken gefahren bin, fand ich das schon recht aussagekräftig. Der Unterschied war in der Tat größer als ich es vorher vermutet hatte.




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oha, du vergleichst 2 völlig unterschiedliche Bikes (2009er und 2012er) miteinander und machst die Unterschiede nur am LW von 1,5° fest


Ich bin beide Bikes ausreichend oft gefahren und kenne auch von beiden sämtliche Geometriedaten, ist also nicht so, dass ich nicht wüsste, wovon ich rede.  In Sachen Geo sind sich die beiden Bikes (2009er FR in M, 2012er FRX in L) wirklich extrem ähnlich. Kettenstrebenlänge identisch, das 3cm längere Sitzrohr des FRX wirkt sich aufs Fahren nicht aus (Sattel ist eh auf der gleichen Absoluthöhe), Oberrohränge 3mm Unterschied (ein Witz), Steuerrohlänge 5mm Unterschied (aber mit 5mm Spacer mehr, also effektiv wieder identisch), Tretlagerhöhe 2mm Unterschied bei FRX auf Hi, der komplette Aufbau ist identisch. Die Unterschiede liegen beim Sitzwinkel (merkt man beim Bergauffahren deutlich, sonst aber nicht), beim Radstand (eben durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel) und beim Lenkwinkel. Und egal, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das FRX fühlt sich immer noch absolut ähnlich wie ein altes Torque an (nur mit satterem Hinterbau) und fährt sich in einigen Belangen fast gleich, nur eben merkt man den größeren Radstand und die anderen Winkel - und das jeweils deutlich.




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Tja und genau das ist es aber was Endurofahren ausmacht und wozu das Rad eigentlich gemacht ist. Wenn ich nur zur Eisdiele damit fahr wünsch ich mir auch ein möglichst tiefes Tretlager und flachen LW.


Achso, ein Enduro ist in erster Linie dafür gemacht, verblockte Uphills zu meistern? Das Torque wurde speziell DAFÜR gemacht? (bitte entschuldige den Sarkasmus)
Den Eisdielen-Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können, das ist einfach nur kindisch und niveaulos. 




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit dem Bike auch mal Wege hoch die etwas verblockter sind und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit Bikes die ein tieferes TL hatten mich deutlich schwerer getan hab weil ich noch mehr aufpassen musste mit dem Pedal nicht an nem Stein oder Felsen aufzusetzten oder hängen zu bleiben. Bei Bikes mit höheren TL lässt sich das angenehmer und entspannter fahren.


Nun, ich bin der Meinung, dass verblockte Uphills durchaus etwas sind, was zum Portfolio eines Enduros gehört. Allerdings würde ICH sagen, dass das doch schon eher speziell ist. Frag 1000 Leute, wie sie ihr Torque bewegen oder was für sie Enduro ist - die deutliche Mehrheit wird da bestätigen, dass der Focus auf dem Bergabfahren liegt und das man bei den Uphills oft auch mal den leichteren Weg wählt - jede Wette! Ich fahre i. d. R. Forstwege bergauf, aber gerne auch Trails, wenn sie nicht zu steil oder zu verblockt sind. Diese sind dann normal so beschaffen, dass man überall mit geschicktem Pedalieren und Rollen mit stehender Kurbel durchkommt - oder sowieso schieben/tragen muss. Ich suche mir die Herausforderungen in erster Linie bei der Abfahrt. Schnell, steil, verblockt und gerne auch beliebige Mischungen daraus, aber auch gerne mal etwas flowiges zum heizen - so sieht für MICH Enduro (oder einfach nur "MTB") aus.
Dass ein hohes Tretlager für diesen einen speziellen Zweck Sinn machen kann will ich nicht bestreiten, aber für ALLES andere ist ein hohes Tretlager einfach nur ekelhaft zu fahren, finde ich. Außerdem sind die Grenzen, in denen man mit einem Tretlager nach oben kann, ohne das Fahrverhalten des ganzen Rads zu zerstören ziemlich gering, da bringt eine kürzere Kurbel fast genau so viel.
So "komische" Vorlieben wie hohe Tretlager (ja, ich finde das komsich) klingen für mich irgendwie ein Bisschen nach Liteville... bei deren Kundschaft gibt es einige, die ihre Bikes so extrem speziell aufbauen, dass es für fast alles totaler Mist ist, um es für eine klitzekleine Niesche des Bikens zu "optimieren". Bist du schonmal ein 301 mit 180er Gabel gefahren? Das könnte etwas für dich sein (ernst gemeint!) 




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist halt momentan echt "modern" das die Bikes immer tiefere Tretlager und flachere Lenkwinkel bekommen. Aber vielleicht sollte man weniger Hochglanzmagazine kaufen und stattdessen lieber raus auf den Trail gehen.


Ansichtsache. Mir gehen Bikebravos meilenweit am Hintern vorbei seit ich aus der Pubertät raus war. Ich habe schon vor zig Jahren Bikes mit flachem Lenkwinkel gesucht (ohne ein so furchtbar hohes Tretlager wie mein oben angesprochenes Negativ-Beispiel (war ein Duncon Tosa Inu)) und mich gefragt, wann die Hersteller es endlich einsehen und anfangen, Bikes mit flachen Lenkwinkeln und wenigstens halbwegs tiefem Tretlager zu bauen - und zwar weil es auf dem Trail einfach besser funktioniert! In der Hinsicht bin ich also weniger Trendhure als mehr einer, der seinen jahrealten Standpunkt vertritt.  Ich habe nebenbei vor ~20 Jahren mit MTB angefangen. Aus dem Alter, wo irgendwas "cool" oder "trendy" (mein Hasswort Nr. 1) oder so wie es die Bikebravos sagten sein musste, bin ich seit vielen Jahren raus...




LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn man logisch überlegt sollte man drauf kommen, dass umso tiefer das Tretlager ist desto höher die Gefahr wird irgendwo hängen zu bleiben.


Ja, richtig. Das ist aber klassische Scheuklappen-Logik - einen Einzelaspekt betrachten und dabei die Sicht aufs Ganze verlieren. In ca. 100% der Fälle, in denen ich mit einem Pedal irgendwo hängengeblieben bin, hätte auch ein deutlich höheres Tretlager nichts daran geändert.


 @Hardtail94: jetzt doch Eigenbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2013)

Hattest aber arg Langeweile  .

Ich bin für ein Tretlager, das in jeder Situation passt - schön tief für schnelle Kurven, schön hoch für verblockte Trails. 
Verblockte Trails mit tiefem Tretlager gehen garnicht! 
Und schnelle Kurven mit hohem Tretlager machen auch keinen Spass. 
Einfach den Hinterbau mit exzentrischen Buchsen nach Bedarf absenken können, das wärs (oder mit Trackflip, whatever).

Wie tief war nochmal das Tretlager vom Speci Enduro 29er?
Kein Mensch will mehr so 2005er Stelzböcke mit Riserlenker, das ist mal eins was klar ist, aber so tiefergelegte Cruiser...?


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> +1
> Dass man deshalb SO abgehen kann, kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne versuchen, *sachlich* weiter drüber zu diskutieren, man kann ja über alles vernünftig reden. Zuallermindest möchte ich etwas zu einigen Misverständnissen und verdrehten Tatsachen sagen...
> 
> Habe ich so geschrieben, richtig. Mache ich so, weil die beiden Einstellungen 185/Hi und 203/Lo für mich einfach die beiden sinnvollsten zum Touren bzw. für reines Bergabfahren sind. Trotzdem habe ich das auch schon anders getestet. Ich bin 1/2 Tag in Lac Blanc auf 185/hi und die andere Hälfte auf 185/Lo gefahren (185 wg. zu weicher Feder für 203). ICH fand den Unterschied sehr deutlich. Low war einerseits stabiler in schnellen Passagen, den größten Unterschied habe ich aber bei den eher langsamen, techischen und vor allem steilen Passagen gespürt, das Rad lies sich einfach leichter steuern/kontrollieren und rollte (gefühlt) sicherer über Felsen/Kanten etc. Da ich da jeweils genau die gleichen Strecken gefahren bin, fand ich das schon recht aussagekräftig. Der Unterschied war in der Tat größer als ich es vorher vermutet hatte.



Nun bei mir ists eben genau anders rum, ich habe den Unterschied über eine Saison testen nicht so deutlich gespürt. Mal hab ich gedacht jou es ist deutlich, mal hab ich gedacht uhh heut fühl ich mich bergab nicht gut drauf, ich muss mal wieder auf LOW stellen und dabei war schon auf LOW... von daher hab ich geschrieben, man merkts, oder man bildet es sich ein es zu merken... 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin beide Bikes ausreichend oft gefahren und kenne auch von beiden sämtliche Geometriedaten, ist also nicht so, dass ich nicht wüsste, wovon ich rede.  In Sachen Geo sind sich die beiden Bikes (2009er FR in M, 2012er FRX in L) wirklich extrem ähnlich. Kettenstrebenlänge identisch, das 3cm längere Sitzrohr des FRX wirkt sich aufs Fahren nicht aus (Sattel ist eh auf der gleichen Absoluthöhe), Oberrohränge 3mm Unterschied (ein Witz), Steuerrohlänge 5mm Unterschied (aber mit 5mm Spacer mehr, also effektiv wieder identisch), Tretlagerhöhe 2mm Unterschied bei FRX auf Hi, der komplette Aufbau ist identisch. Die Unterschiede liegen beim Sitzwinkel (merkt man beim Bergauffahren deutlich, sonst aber nicht), beim Radstand (eben durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel) und beim Lenkwinkel. Und egal, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das FRX fühlt sich immer noch absolut ähnlich wie ein altes Torque an (nur mit satterem Hinterbau) und fährt sich in einigen Belangen fast gleich, nur eben merkt man den größeren Radstand und die anderen Winkel - und das jeweils deutlich.



Naja genau das ist es ja, wir disskutiren auf der einen Seite über ein Grad Lenkwinkel und nehmen aber hier 3mm da 2mm und dort ein bisschen in Kauf und sagen dass es ja darauf nicht ankommt. 
Aber genau wenn wir so peniebel Vergleichen sind auch diese 2 oder 3 mm an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht zu vernachlässigen... oder?? 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Achso, ein Enduro ist in erster Linie dafür gemacht, verblockte Uphills zu meistern? Das Torque wurde speziell DAFÜR gemacht? (bitte entschuldige den Sarkasmus)
> Den Eisdielen-Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können, das ist einfach nur kindisch und niveaulos.



Gut, sorry die Eisdiele nehm ich zurück, aber für mich gehört das auch dazu ja, man kann nicht sagen dass es fürs runterwärts besser ist und das raufwärts ignorieren. 
Klar hier kommts drauf an was man mit dem Bike macht. Hier bei uns muss man öfter mal um an die Trails zu kommen "technisch" bergauf fahren. Wenn man immer mit super Forststraßen zum Start des Trails kommt, ist dass sehr schön aber wohl nicht immer der Fall. Ich finds einfach sehr störend wenn das Bike durch ein niedriges Tretlager schlecht bergauf zu bewegen ist. Die minimalen Vorteile beim Bergab kann ich da leicht verschmerzen...




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin der Meinung, dass verblockte Uphills durchaus etwas sind, was zum Portfolio eines Enduros gehört. Allerdings würde ICH sagen, dass das doch schon eher speziell ist. Frag 1000 Leute, wie sie ihr Torque bewegen oder was für sie Enduro ist - die deutliche Mehrheit wird da bestätigen, dass der Focus auf dem Bergabfahren liegt und das man bei den Uphills oft auch mal den leichteren Weg wählt - jede Wette! Ich fahre i. d. R. Forstwege bergauf, aber gerne auch Trails, wenn sie nicht zu steil oder zu verblockt sind. Diese sind dann normal so beschaffen, dass man überall mit geschicktem Pedalieren und Rollen mit stehender Kurbel durchkommt - oder sowieso schieben/tragen muss. Ich suche mir die Herausforderungen in erster Linie bei der Abfahrt. Schnell, steil, verblockt und gerne auch beliebige Mischungen daraus, aber auch gerne mal etwas flowiges zum heizen - so sieht für MICH Enduro (oder einfach nur "MTB") aus.
> Dass ein hohes Tretlager für diesen einen speziellen Zweck Sinn machen kann will ich nicht bestreiten, aber für ALLES andere ist ein hohes Tretlager einfach nur ekelhaft zu fahren, finde ich. Außerdem sind die Grenzen, in denen man mit einem Tretlager nach oben kann, ohne das Fahrverhalten des ganzen Rads zu zerstören ziemlich gering, da bringt eine kürzere Kurbel fast genau so viel.
> So "komische" Vorlieben wie hohe Tretlager (ja, ich finde das komsich) klingen für mich irgendwie ein Bisschen nach Liteville... bei deren Kundschaft gibt es einige, die ihre Bikes so extrem speziell aufbauen, dass es für fast alles totaler Mist ist, um es für eine klitzekleine Niesche des Bikens zu "optimieren". Bist du schonmal ein 301 mit 180er Gabel gefahren? Das könnte etwas für dich sein (ernst gemeint!)



Ja da habens wir wieder... 
Es hängt wohl sehr davon ab wo und wie man sein Rad bewegt. Ich habe das sehr oft auf meinen Trails dass ich froh bin das dass Tretlager am Torque da ist wo es ist. 
Ich sag ja nicht dass es noch weiter oben sein sollte, aber ich würds nicht weiter unten haben wollen und hab deshalb geschrieben dass es Käse ist. Weil wie ich finde der Einsatzbereich darunter leidet. Aber wenn du fast nur bergabfahren willst dann hätt ich ein FRX genommen und kein "normales" Torque...
Von einem der ein "normales" Torque hat gehe ich davon aus dass max. 80% gekurbelt wird und max 20 % der Zeit im Park verbracht wird.
Ja ich weiß dass Torque hat da ein sehr breites Spektrum und lässt sich je nach Ausstattung in jede Richtung weit verbiegen aber so würd ich mal die Verteilung sehen wenn man sich für ein Torque entscheidet. Je mehr "nur Bergab" desto mehr FRX, da ist man sich ja einig.
Dass du mich in die LitvillerEcke schiebst, nehm ich dir persönlich böse! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ansichtsache. Mir gehen Bikebravos meilenweit am Hintern vorbei seit ich aus der Pubertät raus war. Ich habe schon vor zig Jahren Bikes mit flachem Lenkwinkel gesucht (ohne ein so furchtbar hohes Tretlager wie mein oben angesprochenes Negativ-Beispiel (war ein Duncon Tosa Inu)) und mich gefragt, wann die Hersteller es endlich einsehen und anfangen, Bikes mit flachen Lenkwinkeln und wenigstens halbwegs tiefem Tretlager zu bauen - und zwar weil es auf dem Trail einfach besser funktioniert! In der Hinsicht bin ich also weniger Trendhure als mehr einer, der seinen jahrealten Standpunkt vertritt.  Ich habe nebenbei vor ~20 Jahren mit MTB angefangen. Aus dem Alter, wo irgendwas "cool" oder "trendy" (mein Hasswort Nr. 1) oder so wie es die Bikebravos sagten sein musste, bin ich seit vielen Jahren raus...
> 
> 
> Ja, richtig. Das ist aber klassische Scheuklappen-Logik - einen Einzelaspekt betrachten und dabei die Sicht aufs Ganze verlieren. In ca. 100% der Fälle, in denen ich mit einem Pedal irgendwo hängengeblieben bin, hätte auch ein deutlich höheres Tretlager nichts daran geändert.



Und da kann ich dir nicht Recht geben. Ich hab zum Vergleich schon viele Bikes mit unterschiedlichste Tretlagerhöhen und Lenkwinkeln über die gleichen Trails bergauf und bergab bewegt und man merkt bergauf schon deutlich den Unterscheid.
Letzlich muss man selbst wissen was man mit dem Rad anstellt und wenn er sagt er fährt fast nur noch bergab damit dann kann ers sicher probieren. Ein FRX wär da aber die bessere Wahl gewesen.... Ich finds aber grundsätlich immernoch als Käse das zu tun.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hattest aber arg Langeweile  .
> 
> Ich bin für ein Tretlager, das in jeder Situation passt - schön tief für schnelle Kurven, schön hoch für verblockte Trails.
> Verblockte Trails mit tiefem Tretlager gehen garnicht!
> ...



Ja das triffts wohl auf den Kopf. 
Ich finde eben auch, dass das Tretlager des Torques schön da ist wo es sein soll, nicht zu hoch und nicht zu tief.


----------



## psx0407 (7. März 2013)

...diese sich häufenden mehrfachzitierungen machen das lesen des threads (auch im torque frx-thread) wirklich schwer.   

zum einen muss man als leser ja das zitat lesen, um die antwort zu verstehen.
zum anderen springt der beitrag dann oft zwischen einem halben dutzend themen wild hin und her.

will mich jetzt nicht weltverbesserer aufspielen, aber die wenigen user, die hier ständig mehrfachzitieren würden dem thread m.m.n. einen grossen gefallen tun, indem sie so manche aussagen einfach STEHEN lassen würden und nicht regelmäßig dem drang nachgeben, jeden beitrag kommentieren zu müssen.    

psx0407


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...diese sich häufenden mehrfachzitierungen machen das lesen des threads (auch im torque frx-thread) wirklich schwer.
> 
> zum einen muss man als leser ja das zitat lesen, um die antwort zu verstehen.
> zum anderen springt der beitrag dann oft zwischen einem halben dutzend themen wild hin und her.
> ...





(man könnte ja noch die Zitate mehrfach mitzitieren, so wie bei den Pns , dann hätte jedes Posting bald eine komplette Seite...)


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (7. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (man könnte ja noch die Zitate mehrfach mitzitieren, so wie bei den Pns , dann hätte jedes Posting bald eine komplette Seite...)



 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *psx0407* 

 
_...diese sich häufenden mehrfachzitierungen machen das lesen des threads (auch im torque frx-thread) wirklich schwer.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





zum einen muss man als leser ja das zitat lesen, um die antwort zu verstehen.
zum anderen springt der beitrag dann oft zwischen einem halben dutzend themen wild hin und her.

will mich jetzt nicht weltverbesserer aufspielen, aber die wenigen user,  die hier ständig mehrfachzitieren würden dem thread m.m.n. einen  grossen gefallen tun, indem sie so manche aussagen einfach STEHEN lassen  würden und nicht regelmäßig dem drang nachgeben, jeden beitrag  kommentieren zu müssen.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




psx0407_






(man könnte ja noch die Zitate mehrfach mitzitieren, so wie bei den Pns , dann hätte jedes Posting bald eine komplette Seite...)         

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und sehe auch nicht mehr durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich finde eben auch, dass das Tretlager des Torques schön da ist wo es sein soll, nicht zu hoch und nicht zu tief.



Des wegen verbau ja auch ICH die exzentrischen Buchsen und nicht DU  



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @Hardtail94: jetzt doch Eigenbau?



LaKos wollte eine Zeichnung


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Des wegen verbau ja auch ICH die exzentrischen Buchsen und nicht DU



DU hast gefragt was WIR davon halten...

Wenns DICH nicht interessiert, dann frag nicht hier nach UNSERER Meinung sondern machs einfach


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

Du hast es nicht verstanden.


----------



## jaamaa (7. März 2013)

Nun gut...
ich bin jedenfalls ganz gespannt, was denn Hardtail94 nach dem Umbau zu berichten hat. 
Als verblockt berghoch und schnell bergrunter fahrender  trailsüchtiger Endurist könnte ich mir ein etwas tieferes Tretlager für mich durchaus positiv vorstellen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Als verblockt berghoch und schnell bergrunter fahrender  trailsüchtiger Endurist könnte ich mir ein etwas tieferes Tretlager für mich durchaus positiv vorstellen.


----------



## hucke1982 (8. März 2013)

... zwischen dem ganzen Blabla, mal wieder was zu kucken...


----------



## Fartzilla (9. März 2013)

Hey Leute 

Habe mal eine Frage.. An meinem 09er Torque Fr ist hinten eine Maxle Achse verbaut und diese löst sich immer wieder.. Kann man die iwie nachstellen oder gibt es Schraubachsen die ich stattdessen nehmen kann? 

Cheerz David


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2013)

Superstar components hab ich drin (150mm).
Gibt auch andere für inbus.


----------



## Fartzilla (9. März 2013)

Okay danke =)


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Habe mal eine Frage.. An meinem 09er Torque Fr ist hinten eine Maxle Achse verbaut und diese löst sich immer wieder.. Kann man die iwie nachstellen oder gibt es Schraubachsen die ich stattdessen nehmen kann?
> 
> Cheerz David


 
Die blöde Maxle hatte ich auch drin, hat sich immer gelöst und bei meinem Deemax Hinterrad ist immer der Konus locker geworden.

Habe nach nem Crash zu ner Sixpack Steckachse gewechselt und seitdem keine Probleme mehr und mehr Steifigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (11. März 2013)

Ausfallenden muss ich aber nicht tauschen oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was brauchst du denn für eine Achse? Bei meinem Torque FRX ist ein 135mm LR drin, aber Achse habe ich eine 150mm gebraucht.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. März 2013)

Muss gucken was das Deetraks hat.. Denke auch das ich 150 brauche da die maxlr auch 150 hat


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Wird mit fast 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine 150er sein.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. März 2013)

Werde mir dann mal eine besorgen


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Lohnt sich tatsächlich und der Preis ist auch echt ok.


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. März 2013)

Um das Thema "Offestbuchsen" nochmal aufzugreifen:
Sind nun auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2013)

Schick!
Geht bei meinem XL leider nicht, da schlägts Rad eh schon an.


----------



## Thiel (12. März 2013)

Ich muss doch nochmal fragen:

Haben FRX und EX beide 73mm BSA Tretlager und Syntace X12 135+ / 142mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2013)

@psx0407: Tut mir leid, dass dich das Lesen meiner Postings so unzumutbar anstrengt... Ich finde Mehrfachzitate immer noch besser als eine Antwort, bei der man kaum zuordnen kann, auf was sie sich bezieht. Und egal ob mit Zitat oder ohne: wenn man kurz überfliegt, um was es im Zitat geht, weiß man ja, ob einen die Antwort interessiert oder nicht und kann im Lesen weiterspringen, oder eben nicht.
Außerdem finde ich es einigermaßen vermessen, Leuten vorschreiben zu wollen, ob sie auf etwas antworten sollen oder nicht. Vielleicht hilft die Antwort ja jemand weiter? Und selbst wenn nicht, wer hat zu entscheiden, ob hier jemand über etwas diskutieren darf, auch wenn es der Gesamtheit des Threads nichts bringt? Und wer darf entscheiden, was allgemein interessant ist und was nicht? 
Ab extra für dich habe ich jetzt mal den Zitat-Terror eingeschränkt, vielleicht ist das ja jetzt angenehmer...


  @LB Stefan: Naja, vermutlich ist nicht jeder gleich sensibel für solche kleinen Unterschiede, das kann schon sein.
Wegen der 2-3mm: Also einen 3mm längeren/kürzeren Vorbau spüre ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht, 1° Lenkwinkel aber schon 
Ich ignoriere das Rauffahren natürlich nicht, nur habe ich da wohl andere Ansprüche bzw. fahre vermutlich auch etwas anders. Ich bin am Wochenende diesen Trail hoch gefahren und da habe ich mit Aufsetzen keine Probleme. Das ist dann auch das verblockteste, was ich noch hoch fahre und zu 99% sehen meine Uphills "glatter" aus. Der Trail hat in dem Abschnitt noch höhere Wurzelstufen, die kann man aber an der Seite umfahren.

Wenn du das Tretlager am Torque gut findest, wie es aktuell ist, dann habe ich dich missverstanden, denn dann sind wir in dem Punkt absolut einer Meinung!  ICH habe ja auch ein FRX, und das ist auch gut so  Aber als Hardtail94 sein Torque gekauft hat, gab es das aktuelle FRX noch nicht und das alte war eher so "naja"...

Sorry auch wegen der LV-Sache, war nicht böse gemeint 




Thiel schrieb:


> Haben FRX und EX beide 73mm BSA Tretlager und Syntace X12 135+ / 142mm ?


Ja, beide 73mm BSA und beide X-12 mit 142mm.


----------



## fosibox (13. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> I can't think of any reason, why it should not - so: yes!



I got a 36T chainring on the torque fr frame and it looks like it's at maximum clearance from the yoke! that's why i've asked. because in the frame BOM there's no mention to the maximum chainring clearance.

and this http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-s1400-2x10
 with 26-39 option seems nice to me.


----------



## Famulus36 (14. März 2013)

Bin mir grad nich so ganz sicher, was ich tun soll:
Der Wechsel ins N-Lager ist auf nächsten Winter verschoben, weil alles, was in mein momentanes Budget passt, irgendwie ein Kompromiss ist (zu alte Helius FR, zu schwere Helius ST). Wenn N, dann eins der letzten FR oder ein aktuelles AM. Also vertagt.
Jetzt hab ich im Bikemarkt einen 2010er Torque FR-Rahmen gefunden. Preis ist ansich super, zumal ich fast sicher nen Käufer für meinen Rahmen habe und nur ~100 drauflegen müsste. Aber damit ist es ja dann nicht getan: Dämpfer passt nicht, Hinterrad passt nicht, Steuersatz auch nicht. Wären also nochmal bummelig 250, die ich drauflegen müsste. Und der 10er Rahmen ist in L, ich bin 1,81. Denke mir, dass das mit kurzem Vorbau und Stütze ohne Versatz (wieder Geld weg) zwar passen könnte, aber ist der neuere Rahmen so viel besser, dass es sich lohnt, mein frisch aufgebautes Alt-Torque zu zerpflücken?
Alternativ würd ich vielleicht lieber mal auf 1x10 umbauen (hab ich im Dartmoor, funzt gut) und ne leichtere Kurbel und nen leichteren Luftdämpfer (Evolver) verbauen und mit dem Ding diese Saison Spass haben. Oder einfach alles so lassen, wie es ist, und fahren. Für alles leichte hab ich ja jetzt das Dartmoor. Scheiss Schrauberwut...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2013)

Stütze passt eh nicht, da 30,9mm AFAIK.

Ich sags mal so: wenn dir der alte 2006er Rahmen bisher getaugt hat, wird dir ein 2010er nicht besser vorkommen. 
Vom 2006er zum 2007er war es ein Riesenschritt. 
2009 zu 2010 wurde der Hinterbau anders angelenkt, damit geht es etwas besser bergauf, dafür kam der blöde Fox Dämpfer (der ja da wohl nicht dabei ist).

Wenn dir langweilig ist, bekommst du die ganzen Teile aber mit Zeit und kleinem Taler beisammen.


----------



## Famulus36 (14. März 2013)

30,9? Würde dann ja ins N passen...

Der Hinterbau vom 10er ist sicher steifer, schon durch X12. Laberig ist meiner aber auch nicht. Auch die 180mm Federweg sind cool, ohne dass ich sie unbedingt brauche. Und deutlich leichter wird die Fuhre nur durch den Rahmenwechsel auch nicht.

Ach Mensch, ick weeß doch och nich...
Luxusgejammer. Mein Sohn findet Papas großes schwarzes Fahrrad voll cool.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. März 2013)

Ich würde es so lassen wie es ist, der neue Rahmen würde dir im Vergleich zum Aufwand und den Kosten nicht sehr viel mehr Nutzen bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich im Bikemarkt einen 2010er Torque FR-Rahmen gefunden.


Da stimmt was nicht, 2010 gab's kein Torque FR mehr, sondern schon das "neue Torque". (das jetzt unter dem Namen Torque EX verkauft wird)

Das alte Torque FR (also bis 2009) würd ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Famulus36 (15. März 2013)

Eh wurscht. Ich machs so wie Freerider1504 sagt. 

Jetzt kriegt das Eisen erstmal den Renthal Fatbar vom Dartmoor, der ist da ne Nummer zu breit. Dann noch Matchmaker mit X9-Triggern, die Gripshift kommen ans Radl meiner Süssen. Zu basteln gibts also och so genug.

Und ich bleibe der mit dem ältesten Torque hier im Forum.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht, 2010 gab's kein Torque FR mehr, sondern schon das "neue Torque". (das jetzt unter dem Namen Torque EX verkauft wird)
> 
> Das alte Torque FR (also bis 2009) würd ich nicht kaufen.


Sehr Viele bezeichnen das "New Torque" als Torque FR, klingt cooler 

Die Unterschiede zwischen Torque FR 2009 und Torque 2010 finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich marginal, das ist mehr Optik (und die finde ich beim alten besser) als alles andere. Von 2009 auf 2013 hat sich allerdings insgesamt dann doch schon einiges getan...


----------



## fuschnick (15. März 2013)

Passt schon.. Torque FR war auch die Bezeichnung für 2010er "nicht FRX" Torque und 2011er. Macht ja auch Sinn und stand sogar auf dem Rahmen.
Auch auf deinem Flo  Yeahh.. ich fahre auch ein Torque FR.. wie cool


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

Das heisst "F*8*", nicht "FR"  ...und das stand auf meinem Torque FR auch drauf  Siehe hier:


----------



## fuschnick (15. März 2013)

stimmt


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

Gut, dass ich die Fotos mal gemacht habe (da gings drum, jemandem "raw" zu zeigen) 

btw: das mit dem "klingt cooler" war natürlich Spaß!


----------



## Famulus36 (15. März 2013)

"F8" stand ja schon auf meinem drauf.

Die Würfel sind gefallen, hier wird weiter gepimpt.


----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2013)

Hmm... schon so oft gelesen, aber nie wirklich geglaubt - Zu wenig Öl in den Fox Gabeln!

Habe meine Float vom 2012er Trailflow heute mal für einen Ölwechsel aufgemacht. Es waren auf der rechten Seite grad mal 30 ml und auf der linken Seite 0 ml Öl drin. 40 ml auf jeder Seite sind vorgegeben. Also nachschauen lohnt sich wirklich.

Man wird das jetzt diese Saison flutschen


----------



## Fartzilla (15. März 2013)

Ist das F8 nicht nur der Hinweis auf den Werkstoff? 
Finde ich gut dass du den alten Hobel behältst.. Ist doch langweilig wenn überall neue Bikes unterwegs sind ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (15. März 2013)




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Es waren auf der rechten Seite grad mal 30 ml und auf der linken Seite 0 ml Öl drin.


Selbe Leier wie bei der 2009er Talas meiner Freundin... rechts war etwas drin (<30ml, denke ich) und links war TROCKEN 




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ist das F8 nicht nur der Hinweis auf den Werkstoff?


Japp, richtig. Aber was da genau dahinter steckt ->


----------



## Fartzilla (16. März 2013)

F8 wird wohl Alu sein.. Meine dass ich letzt auf einem Carbonrahmen F10 gelesen habe


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)

Klar, ist ne Bezeichnug für das bestimmte Alu. F8 steht auf vielen (evtl. sogar allen?!?) Canyon Alu Rahmen. Aber ich weiß nicht, was sich dahinter genau verbirgt, welche spezielle Legierung etc.


----------



## Fartzilla (16. März 2013)

Das wird man denke ich auch nicht rausbekommen. 

Andere Frage. Hat jemand hier schonmal die Lager am Hinterbau erneuert? Wenn ja wieviel Arbeit, welche Lager benötige ich dafür und wie funktioniert das. 

Gruß David


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> "F8" stand ja schon auf meinem drauf.
> 
> Die Würfel sind gefallen, hier wird weiter gepimpt.



Renthal Lenker passt sehr gut an das Rad


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das wird man denke ich auch nicht rausbekommen.
> 
> Andere Frage. Hat jemand hier schonmal die Lager am Hinterbau erneuert? Wenn ja wieviel Arbeit, welche Lager benötige ich dafür und wie funktioniert das.
> 
> Gruß David



Lagerwechsel ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Alles auseinanderbauen, Lager im Lagersitz erwärmen und dann auspressen oder ausschlagen. Neue Lager einpressen und fertig 

Welche Lager du benötigst weiß ich leider nicht auswendig. Am besten du schaust direkt auf die Lager drauf. Neue Lager würde ich von Enduro kaufen, sind qualitativ hochwertig und passgenau.


----------



## Tody (17. März 2013)

weiß jemand was beim neuen 2013er torque in der fox 40 für ne feder verbraut ist (large rahmen)


----------



## Fartzilla (18. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Lagerwechsel ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Alles auseinanderbauen, Lager im Lagersitz erwärmen und dann auspressen oder ausschlagen. Neue Lager einpressen und fertig
> 
> Welche Lager du benötigst weiß ich leider nicht auswendig. Am besten du schaust direkt auf die Lager drauf. Neue Lager würde ich von Enduro kaufen, sind qualitativ hochwertig und passgenau.



Einfach klingt gut .. Werde mich damit die Tage damit befassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2013)

Tody schrieb:


> weiß jemand was beim neuen 2013er torque in der fox 40 für ne feder verbraut ist (large rahmen)


 
Theoretisch die blaue Titan Feder, außer du hast im Vorfeld eine andere gewählt. (OPTITUNE - gegen Aufpreis)


----------



## Famulus36 (18. März 2013)

Als nächstes soll beim Alteisenbike der Hussefelt-Kram über Bord fliegen, also Kurbel, Vorbau und Pedale. Da ich nicht nur teurere, sondern möglichst auch leichtere Parts nehmen möchte, meine Frage: Welche Kurbel würdet ihr nehmen? Spart meine Favouritin RF Atlas auch etwas Gewicht? Ist ne RF Deus wie ich am Dartmoor habe, grenzwertig für das Torque? Bei Vorbau und Pedalen Gewicht zu sparen ist dagegen keine große Kunst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2013)

Ja, die Atlas spart schon einiges an Gewicht. Gibts überhaupt ne schwerere Kurbel als die Hussefelt?  Aber das Verhältnis Preis/Gewicht ist bei der Atlas nicht das allerbeste... eine XT fürs gleiche Geld (oder eher etwas weniger) ist leichter, eine SLX ist kaum schwerer als ne XT und nochmal günstiger. Dafür ist die Atlas natürlich optisch ein Genuss. 
Die Deus ist ne XC-Kurbel, oder? Ich bin zwar "früher" eine Weile die RF Evolve XC an einem ähnlichen Bike gefahren, aber das würde ich nur bei eher gemäßigter Fahrweise und geringem Körpergewicht tun. Bei mir stand bei der Kurbel imManual "Not for jumping, DH etc."...!


----------



## Power-Valve (18. März 2013)

hab ne Deus im Torque. Haelt seit zwei Jahren alles aus. Auch meine 90+ kg...


----------



## Famulus36 (18. März 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Die ist nämlich schön und leicht und ne Ecke billiger zu bekommen als ne Atlas. Letztere könnte ich in rot bekommen, aber dann geht´s ja wieder los mit dem Eloxal-Massaker...

An die Shimano-Teile komm ich trotz erwiesenermaßen guter Qualität nicht so richtig ran.


----------



## Fartzilla (18. März 2013)

Warum der Rose Aufkleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopse (18. März 2013)

Servus Leute!
Ich bau grad ein Torque ES von 2010 auf und bin auf der Suche nach nem Steuersatz! Ich möchte ne Gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft verbauen. Bei Canyon haben sie nur leider kein Ersatzteil verfügbar! Früher (2010) war da glaub noch ein Acros Steuersatz verbaut. Bei Bike Components gäbs einen. Nun meine Frage, gibts zum Acros überhaupt eine Alternative?? Wer hat villeicht schon nen anderen Satz da eingebaut? Wäre dankbar für Anregungen!


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2013)

flopse schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> Ich bau grad ein Torque ES von 2010 auf und bin auf der Suche nach nem Steuersatz! Ich möchte ne Gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft verbauen. Bei Canyon haben sie nur leider kein Ersatzteil verfügbar! Früher (2010) war da glaub noch ein Acros Steuersatz verbaut. Bei Bike Components gäbs einen. Nun meine Frage, gibts zum Acros überhaupt eine Alternative?? Wer hat villeicht schon nen anderen Satz da eingebaut? Wäre dankbar für Anregungen!



Unten ist der integriert 1.5 und oben ZS44 für 1 1/8, da gibts div. Hersteller (das untere Teil ist ja nur ein Norm-Steuersatzlager ohne Schale). Da kannst du zB mal bei Hibike oder bikecomponents schauen, die haben das AFAIK von div. Herstellern.
Meiner ist glaub FSA.
Um auf unten 1 1/8 zu kommen, brauchst du einen Reduzierkonus - den gibts bei Canyon als Ersatzteil.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2013)

Also erstmal: Das Torque "ES" gab es nur bis 2009... das was du aufbaust ist dann entweder ein "(New) Torque" von 20010 oder wenn es wirklich ein ES ist max. von 2009. Das ändert aber nix an deinem Problem, denn die Steuerrohre sind vom Steuersatz-Standard her identisch. Die unteren Lager sind vollintegriert, d. h. keine eingepresste Lagerschale (Standard "IS52"). Diese Lager sind genormt, du kannst also einfach den Adapter-Konus der aktuell verbauten Cane Creek Steuersätze bestellen. Ich fahre in meinem FRX mit CC-Steuersatz auch den Konus des FSA-Steuersatzes aus meinem 2009er FR - und mein Kumpel umgekehrt den CC-Konus am FSA-Steuersatz.


----------



## flopse (18. März 2013)

Danke Smubob, das hilft mir schonmal weiter!  kp, was das jetzt genau fürn Rahmen ist den ich da hab, ob 09 oder 10... er war günstig, was man vom Acros Steuersatz nämlich net behaupten kann!^^


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2013)

Das ES gabs noch bis 2010 - aber es ist wie smubob schrieb egal.

Steuersatz kannst du jeden nehmen der da reinpasst, den Acros musst du nicht kaufen.


----------



## whurr (19. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Welche Lager du benötigst weiß ich leider nicht auswendig.



diese Liste hab ich mir aus einem früheren Post mal rauskopiert

---
Hauptschwinge am Tretlager + Umlenkhebel am Rahmen:
4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS 

Umlekhebel an der Sitzstrebe:
2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: GE8C

Kettenstrebe
4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ oder 2RS
---

Die Artikelnummer ist die von Canyon aber mit der Bezeichnung kannst Du sie in einem Kugellagershop günstiger bestellen.


----------



## Fartzilla (19. März 2013)

Super sind die größen bei allen Rahmen gleich.. Hab nämlich ein 2009er


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Super sind die größen bei allen Rahmen gleich.. Hab nämlich ein 2009er


 
Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich direkt auf deine verbauten Lager schauen.


----------



## whurr (19. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Super sind die größen bei allen Rahmen gleich.. Hab nämlich ein 2009er



oh, ne, sorry, die oben aufgeführten sind für das Torque ab 2010.

Für das 2009er FR (ob es für die anderen passt glaube ich aber kann ich nicht 100%ig sicher sagen) hab' ich mir mal folgendes notiert

---
Hauptschwingenlager --> 2x 61902 RS
Hinteres Schwingenlager --> 4x 698 RS
Dämpferwippe+Wippenaufnahme --> 4x608 RS
---

Das hatte noch nicht die Gelenklager GE 8 an der Wippe.

Nachgucken kann sicher nicht schaden.
Mir selbst hilft es aber immer auch Angaben zu haben, mit denen ich abgleichen kann.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2013)

flopse schrieb:


> kp, was das jetzt genau fürn Rahmen ist den ich da hab, ob 09 oder 10...


Ganz einfach, so sieht das ES aus:







...und so das Torque ab 2010:









cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ES gabs noch bis 2010


Ach echt? Das ging an mir vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopse (19. März 2013)

*@*Smubob: dann ists das 09er


----------



## Fartzilla (19. März 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> oh, ne, sorry, die oben aufgeführten sind für das Torque ab 2010.
> 
> Für das 2009er FR (ob es für die anderen passt glaube ich aber kann ich nicht 100%ig sicher sagen) hab' ich mir mal folgendes notiert
> 
> ...


Super dankeschön


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2013)

@flopse: cool, ich mag die alten!  Optisch finde ich die immer noch besser als alle nachfolgenden (nicht-FRX) Torques. Und die Geo ist bis auf ~0,7° Lenkwinkel (bei Verwendung einer 180er Gabel im ES, was ich nur empfehlen kann!) und wenige mm Federweg eh gleich


----------



## Fartzilla (19. März 2013)

Also ich fahre das 09er FR und habe auch auf 180 umgebaut..seitdem ist es super.


----------



## flopse (19. März 2013)

bau ich grad für meine bessere Hälfte auf! 
Bin ziemlich begeistert von der Verarbeitung, bin positiv überrascht muß ich sagen!  In knapp zwei Wochen sollts fertig sein, viel fehlt nicht mehr! Bin scho arg gespannt wie leicht es wird!


----------



## Jogi (19. März 2013)

flopse schrieb:


> bau ich grad für meine bessere Hälfte auf!
> Bin ziemlich begeistert von der Verarbeitung, bin positiv überrascht muß ich sagen!  In knapp zwei Wochen sollts fertig sein, viel fehlt nicht mehr! Bin scho arg gespannt wie leicht es wird!



Wenn du noch nen Evolver ISX-6 brauchst, ich hab noch einen hier im Bikemarkt, inkl. Titan-Buchsen fürs ES.

Übrigens: das Es gabs tatsächlich noch bis 2010. Im Katalog wars nicht mehr drin aber auf der HP wars noch zu haben, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. März 2013)




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2013)

flopse schrieb:


> bau ich grad für meine bessere Hälfte auf!
> Bin ziemlich begeistert von der Verarbeitung, bin positiv überrascht muß ich sagen!  In knapp zwei Wochen sollts fertig sein, viel fehlt nicht mehr! Bin scho arg gespannt wie leicht es wird!


Na da kann man die Dame nur beglückwünschen!  In unserer Bike-Kern-Clique fahren von 7 Leuten auch 3 ein altes Torque (2 x 2007, 1 x 2009) - und ich jetzt das FRX  ...und wenn mein Mädel sich nochmal was neues zulegt, wirds auch zu 99% ein Torque werden.
Beim Dämpfer kann ich dir auch nur zu einem Evolver raten (wenn es bei Luft bleiben soll), der funktioniert prima im Torque und liegt von der Performance her WELTEN über dem im ES originalen Monarch! Außerdem gibts so auch direkt gut 1cm mehr Federweg wegen dem größeren Hub.

Zum Gewicht: mein FR wog in der "Endversion" 15,4kg mit Stahlfeder vorne, Ti-Feder hinten und den schweren Hope Tech V2. Mit Luftfederung und leichteren Bremsen kommt man locker deutlich unter 15kg - voll bikeparktauglich 

Da du hier neu bist und mein altes FR nicht kennst:





 @Hardtail94: nice!


----------



## flopse (20. März 2013)

Die Dame ist seither nur Trekking-Bike gefahren!  Bin mal ganz zuversichtlich dass es der serienmäßige Monarch und plüschige 160mm vollkommen tun sollten! Müßte für alles reichen, über Tour bis Bikepark! Hab heut nen Acros Steuersatz bestellt, mit Schalen für Tapered-Gabeln und für welche mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft! macht 90 Euronen! (Falls es jemanden interessiert^^)  Das FRX schaut ja echt sehr nice aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (20. März 2013)

@Hardtail94
welche Bezugsquelle und wie teuer? Danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

flopse schrieb:


> Die Dame ist seither nur Trekking-Bike gefahren!  Bin mal ganz zuversichtlich dass es der serienmäßige Monarch und plüschige 160mm vollkommen tun sollten!


Ok, dann sollte das echt locker ausreichend sein 

Das auf dem Foto oben ist übrigens mein altes FR, das FRX sieht so aus (mittlerweile mit Ti-Feder, KS LEV und SLR XC).


----------



## Fartzilla (23. März 2013)

Hi Leute hab da mal ne Frage..hab gestern ein neues Kettenblatt montiert und als ich die Kurbel abhatte sah ich eine Delle am Sattelrohr.
Wollte nur mal fragen ob die von Werk aus da ist oder ich es iwie hinbekommen habe da was reinzufahren.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. März 2013)

Kein Grund zur Sorge:
da ist ab Werk ne Delle  ...die dürfte Platz für den Umwerfer schaffen.


----------



## Fartzilla (23. März 2013)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht wollte aber sicher gehen.


----------



## herry96 (25. März 2013)

hallo
ich habe vor mir ein Toque anzulegen, habe jedoch gehört dass die Rahmen oft brechen, könnt ihr es bestätigen?  und wie sieht es aus, kann man von 180mm hinten auf 200 umrüsten?  und zuletzt kannman bei beidenfederwegen hinten ne doppelbrücke fahren? 
vielen vielen dank vorab 
grüße herry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (25. März 2013)

Was meint ihr, was man für eine Federhärte im 2013er FRX bei 83Kg inkl. Rüstung braucht? Ich fahre gern fluffig
Nachtreg: Hat sich erledigt...350 sollte die Qual der Wahl sein: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## xyzHero (25. März 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe vor mir ein Toque anzulegen, habe jedoch gehört dass die Rahmen oft brechen, könnt ihr es bestätigen?  und wie sieht es aus, kann man von 180mm hinten auf 200 umrüsten?  und zuletzt kannman bei beidenfederwegen hinten ne doppelbrücke fahren?
> vielen vielen dank vorab
> grüße herry



Wo hört man denn, dass die Torque-Rahmen brechen? Vor allem oft?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## herry96 (25. März 2013)

bei einem Bekannten sind zwei Torque Rahmen gebrochen zum beispiel :/


----------



## Famulus36 (25. März 2013)

Wenn der zwei Torque kaputt kriegt, schafft der das auch mit jedem anderen Bike.


----------



## herry96 (25. März 2013)

okay das heißt das torque is stabil  
wie siehts nun mit ner doppelbrucke aus wenn hinten die 180er wippe drin is? sobald man die 200er drin hat geht es ja ohne Probleme soweit ich weiß


----------



## Juzo (25. März 2013)

von welchem torque redesr du denn?
beim frx kannst du mittels track flip ja ganz einfach den fw hinten ändern!
200mm doppelbrücke gibts da ja auch wie die 180mm einfachbrücke von haus aus!


----------



## Jogi (25. März 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> okay das heißt das torque is stabil
> wie siehts nun mit ner doppelbrucke aus wenn hinten die 180er wippe drin is? sobald man die 200er drin hat geht es ja ohne Probleme soweit ich weiß



Wenn du zu ner DC-Gabel tendierst, solltest du dir das FRX näher anschauen. Da hast du hinten die Möglichkeit, zwischen 185 und 203 mm Federweg zu wechseln. Ne Doppelbrücke ist kein Problem, sogar bei den meißten Modellen Serie.


----------



## herry96 (25. März 2013)

es geht um ein Canyon Torque Trailflow des Jahres 2011 das aber eine 180er Wippe verbaut hat, die ich gerne gegen eine 200er Wippe tauschen würde


----------



## Juzo (25. März 2013)

ok, von 2011 hab ich keine ahnung!
smubob oder so wird da bestimmt noch was zu schreiben können!


----------



## Jogi (25. März 2013)

Es gibt keine 200er Wippe für das "normale" Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herry96 (25. März 2013)

Wieso nich? ich dachte der Rahmen wär bei allen gleich?


----------



## xyzHero (25. März 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> Wieso nich? ich dachte der Rahmen wÃ¤r bei allen gleich?



Torque 20011/12 â Torque EX  â  Torque FRX

GruÃ xyzHero


----------



## simdiem (26. März 2013)

Wie Jogi gesagt hat, für das Torque gibt es keine 200er Wippe. Außerdem hat das normale Torque auch keine Freigabe für eine Doppelbrücke. Es gibt zwar welche die das gemacht haben, allerdings würde ich das nicht, da dann deine Garantie für den Rahmen erlischt.
Wenn du aber so etwas willst, dann solltest du dich nach einem FRX umschauen. Das alte ist von der Kinematik aber nicht so gut wie das neue FRX 2012 und 2013.
Gruß Simon


----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> bei einem Bekannten sind zwei Torque Rahmen gebrochen zum beispiel :/



Was hat er damit gemacht... mit dem Hammer drauf gehauen?

Und ein Trailflow mit 200mm und Doppelbrücke ist eigentlich völlig sinnfrei!  Was will man damit?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und ein Trailflow mit 200mm und Doppelbrücke ist eigentlich völlig sinnfrei!  Was will man damit?


 
Berechtigte Frage!

Vermutlich möchte er einen Downhiller daraus machen. Verstehe trotzdem nicht, warum er nicht direkt zu nem FRX greift?


----------



## herry96 (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute danke für die antworten! 
es ist nur so dass ich im Moment sehr günstig an einen EX 2011 rankomme, da ich mich jedoch in canyons noch nicht auskenne wusste ich bis jetzt nicht, das der hinterbau von beiden völlig unterschiedlich ist..- nunja jetzt weiß ichs 
btw, verkauft hier jemand einen FRX Rahmen mit Dämpfer von 2012? ^^ oder tauscht gegen mein Specialized Pitch Pro Rahmenset von 2010 in tadellosem Zustand?


----------



## Juzo (26. März 2013)

schau doch mal im bikemarkt, hier z.b.:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...x-flashzone-rahmen-m-ohne-dampfer-kein-tausch

(steh in keiner beziehung zum verkäufer )


----------



## herry96 (26. März 2013)

danke


----------



## Tody (27. März 2013)

Beim Canyon Torque FRX Flashzone (2013) mit Fox 40 will ich ne Shimano Saint hinbauen dann brauch ich als Adaper für das Vorderrad:
VR für 203mm Scheibe PM Adapter
und für das


HR für 203mm Scheibe IS Adaper




Stimmt das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (27. März 2013)

Hallo, hinten ist doch auch PM oder ? Also an EX 2013 Rahmen ist das jedenfalls so.


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

Hätte der Kollege seine Frage mal im richtigen Thema gestellt @Tody hätte er auch schon eine Antwort erhalten. Also das nächste Mal bitte im Richtigen Thema schreiben! 

Am FRX ist hinten PM7 Standart. Heißt, dass man 180er Scheiben ohne Adapter fahren kann. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Tody (27. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hätte der Kollege seine Frage mal im richtigen Thema gestellt @_Tody_ hätte er auch schon eine Antwort erhalten. Also das nächste Mal bitte im Richtigen Thema schreiben!
> 
> Am FRX ist hinten PM7 Standart. Heißt, dass man 180er Scheiben ohne Adapter fahren kann.
> 
> Gruß Simon




danke,
kann ich dann gar nicht ne 200er hinten fahren? finde nur diese adapter



VR für 160mm Scheibe IS
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 							 																    sofort 				 								

 


VR für 180mm Scheibe PM
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 							 																    sofort 				 								

 



VR für 203mm Scheibe IS
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 									 																								9 - 10 Tage  					 											

 



VR für 180mm Scheibe IS
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 							 					sofort 				 								

 



VR für 203mm Scheibe PM
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 							 																    sofort 				 								

 



HR für 160mm Scheibe IS
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 							 					sofort 				 								

 



HR für 180mm Scheibe IS
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 							 					sofort 				 								

 



HR für 203mm Scheibe IS
                                                                                                                              9,90 EUR                                         
 
 									 																								9 - 10 Tag


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

@Tody, gib mal den Link zu dem Onlineshop, wo du die kaufen willst, dann kann ich dir sagen welchen du brauchst. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Tody (27. März 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Bremse/Bremsadapter/Shimano/


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

VR für 180mm Scheibe PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (29. März 2013)

Gestern die Hussefelt-Kurbel durch ne rote Atlas ersetzt (ja, ich weiß, Eloxal-Massaker  ) und satte 300g gespart. Wenn ich jetzt den Roco Coil (wiegt satte 1180g!) noch durch nen Luftdämpfer ersetze, bin ich endlich unter 17 Kilo.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2013)

Wohooo! Dann warst du mit der Hussefelt >18...? Voll oldschool, ey!


----------



## Famulus36 (29. März 2013)

Nich ganz, aber viel hat nicht gefehlt.


----------



## Famulus36 (29. März 2013)

Welchen Luftdämpfer würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Der Roco Air ist mir etwas zu teuer. DHX soll in dem Rahmen ja nix taugen. Evolver? Monarch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2013)

Der Evolver läuft im Torque ab 2007 top, wie es im 2006er ist, weiß ich nicht. Da soll der RS Pearl gut funktionieren, kann aber schwer werden, da noch einen zu finden...


----------



## Nill (29. März 2013)

.
Edit falscher Thread


----------



## Famulus36 (30. März 2013)

Den Monarch gibts wohl nur mit 66mm Hub. Scheidet also eigentlich auch aus, oder?

Bleiben dann nur noch Evolver und Roco. CCDB passt nicht ins Budget, Fuchs will ich nich.


----------



## Jogi (30. März 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Den Monarch gibts wohl nur mit 66mm Hub. Scheidet also eigentlich auch aus, oder?
> 
> Bleiben dann nur noch Evolver und Roco. CCDB passt nicht ins Budget, Fuchs will ich nich.



Einen Evolver hab ich noch hier (Bikemarkt) 222x70
Über den Preis lässt sich noch reden.


----------



## Famulus36 (30. März 2013)

Der steht schon auf meiner Merkliste.  Meld mich nachher mal bei dir.


----------



## seppo3000 (30. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal ein paar Ratschläge von euch. Fahr ein 09er Torque Fr mit 160mm Van Rc2 und Vivid 5.1, das Setup gefällt mir einfach super und passt hervorragend zu dem Rahmen. Allerdings geht mir langsam der steile Lenkwinkel echt auf den Keks.
Da gibts ja jetzt mehrere Lösungsansätze, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, welcher der Sinnvollste ist. 
1.) Gabel gegen eine 180er tauschen. Würde ich nur wegen dem Lenkwinkel machen, 180mm wären vllt manchmal nett, aber wirklich brauchen tut mans nicht. Und wenn tauschen, dann am liebsten gegen ne 180 Van Rc2, ist einfach die beste Gabel, die ich je gefahren bin. Alternative ist vllt ne Totem, aber die ist nochmal ein Stückchen schwerer.
2.) Works Components Steuersatz. Hört sich interessant an, hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit? Allerdings kommt damit das Tretlager noch höher als im Moment und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Gabelschaft ausreichend lang genug für die 13mm mehr unten ist. Vielleicht klappt das aber knapp, wenn man den schweren Husslefelt Vorbau gegen einen tauscht, der weniger hoch baut.
3.) Offset Bushings. Auch sehr interessant, vor allem weil damit das Tretlager abgesenkt wird. Aber wie verhält sich der Hinterbau mit dem kürzerem Hub?

Ist vielleicht auch eine Kombination aus oben genannten Optionen sinnvoll? Der Lenkwinkel beträgt bei dem Rahmen 67,x, und das darf ruhig einiges flacher sein.

Wenn ihr also vor nem ähnlichen Problem standet oder eine Sache ausprobiert habt, her mit euren Erfahrungen. 

Gruß,
Seppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2013)

180er Gabel, das ist das einfachste. 
Seit ich 180er Gabel fahre ist das Teil endlich fahrbar. Da der Hinterbau 174mm hat, ist das auch harmonischer.

Offsetbushings gingen bei meinem nicht, da bei mir bei vollem Federweg der Reifen schon ans Sitzrohr schlägt - das hängt von der Rahmengrösse ab.

Sonst:
Es gibt ja diesen Winkelsteuersatz, weiss grad nicht mehr welchen, der auch unten in den integrierten Lagersitz passt. Liteville rät aber davon ab, da der Sitz nicht für sowas ausgelegt ist.


----------



## seppo3000 (30. März 2013)

Das denk ich mir auch, allerdings heißt das vermutlich auch die größte Ausgabe. Was für eine Gabel fährst du denn jetzt? Bevorzugen würde ich nach wie vor ne Van Rc2. War kurz davor ne neue Van R im Angebot für 399 zu schießen, aber mir werden die Druckstufeneinstellungen fehlen. Und was bekommt man noch für eine sehr gut erhaltene 160er Van?

Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Und was für Bushings hast du ausprobiert? Mein Torque ist ein L.


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

seppo3000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brÃ¤uchte mal ein paar RatschlÃ¤ge von euch. Fahr ein 09er Torque Fr mit 160mm Van Rc2 und Vivid 5.1, das Setup gefÃ¤llt mir einfach super und passt hervorragend zu dem Rahmen. Allerdings geht mir langsam der steile Lenkwinkel echt auf den Keks.
> Da gibts ja jetzt mehrere LÃ¶sungsansÃ¤tze, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, welcher der Sinnvollste ist.
> ...



Bau wie die anderen schon schrieben die Gabel um dann istÂ´s ein ganz anderes Rad.
Habe fÃ¼r meine 160er VanRC2 noch 400â¬ bekommen


----------



## seppo3000 (30. März 2013)

Ich hatte fast befürchtet, dass die Antwort kommen wird. Mach mir jetzt schon über ein Jahr Gedanken drum, aber nachdem ich jetzt mal ein aktuelles FRX gefahren bin wirds nahezu unumgänglich. 
Jetzt nur die große Frage, nach welcher Gabel ich ausschau halten sollte. Klar, dass persönliche Vorlieben da die größte Rolle spielen, aber Fragen kost ja nix. 

Das Rad wird als Allrounder benutzt, allerdings mit großen Tendenzen auf Abfahrt. Gerade erst nen frischen 1x10 Antrieb bekommen, reicht mir für FR-Touren. Und keine Chainsucks mehr! 
Sollte also wieder ne Coil Gabel werden, möglichst ohne groß auf den Erlös der VanRC2 draufzulegen.


----------



## mad1993max (30. März 2013)

Hi hab jetzt auch endlich mein torque und hab auch schon die erste Fahrt hinter mir 
Muss heut noch das Gabel Öl wechseln bzw auffüllen

Meiner zwei ersten fragen mit welchem setup fährt ihr eure Lyrik (vor allem Druck?)

Und der bumper von der er thirteen Kette Führung wird der nie mitgeliefert? Und hat schon wer mal nur den bumper wo gesehen (hab immer nur die ganze Kerzen Führung gefunden)?

LG max


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2013)

seppo3000 schrieb:


> Das denk ich mir auch, allerdings heißt das vermutlich auch die größte Ausgabe. Was für eine Gabel fährst du denn jetzt? Bevorzugen würde ich nach wie vor ne Van Rc2. War kurz davor ne neue Van R im Angebot für 399 zu schießen, aber mir werden die Druckstufeneinstellungen fehlen. Und was bekommt man noch für eine sehr gut erhaltene 160er Van?
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Und was für Bushings hast du ausprobiert? Mein Torque ist ein L.



XL.
Wenn beim kompletten einfedern zwischen Reifen und sitzrohr nicht noch gut. Luft ist, braucht man sich um Offset bushings keinen Kopf machen. 

Meine float rc2 habe ich in der Bucht für 400 geschossen, neu. Glück muss man haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2013)

@seppo3000: Ich hatte auch 3 Jahre lang ein 2009er FR und mir hat von Anfang an auch der Lenkwinkel nicht gepasst. Ich hatte es anfangs mit 160mm Lyrik U-Turn aufgebaut. Ich habe die Gabel, da sie mir ansonsten sehr gut gepasst hat, zuerst auf 170 und dann auf 180mm umgebaut, damit war ich dann letztendlich sehr zufrieden. Die Tretlager-Erhöhung (rechnerisch 7mm) war kaum spürbar, aber der flachere Lenkwinkel (ca. 1°) war deutlich angenehmer. Lediglich die Front hätte für mich gerne etwas niedriger sein dürfen und wenn der Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher gewesen wäre, hätte mir das auch nochmal besser gefallen. Deshalb würde ich jetzt, wenn ich das Gleiche nochmal an einem 2009er Torque zu tun hätte, ziemlich sicher zu einem Works Components Steuersatz greifen. Den gibt es ja erst seit Kurzem, die Möglichkeit hatte ich daher selbst nicht. Der Steuersatz baut durch die externe untere Lagerschale 13mm höher, was schonmal etwa -0,5° bedeutet, weil sich das effektiv zur Einbaulänge der Gabel addiert. Mit der 160er Gabel hättest du also, je nach Wahl des Steuersatzes, -1,5 bzw. -2° Lenkwinkel (also 66 bzw. 65,5°) und eine ca. 1cm höhere Front im Vergleich zu jetzt. Mit der 180er Gabel hast du nur -1° beim Lenkwinkel bei einer knapp 2cm höheren Front. Da ich vom 2009er FR mit 66,5° bei 180er Gabel auf das 2012er FRX mit 65° bei 180er Gabel und Trackflip auf der steilen Einstellung gewechselt habe, kann ich nur bestätigen, dass der flachere Winkel dem Rad SEHR gut tut


----------



## FeliXtreme (2. April 2013)

Zum Thema Works Components: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620377


----------



## aibeekey (3. April 2013)

beim 1,5° WC steuersatz ist auch das obere lager extern, das heißt, es kommen nochmals mehr als die 13mm dazu, wenn man die ganze front betrachtet. nur so als anmerkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2013)

Zum Thema integriertes unteres Lager schreibt [email protected] hier, dass es dafür keine winkelsteuersaetze gibt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10319806&postcount=20.

Wieso ist das nun am canyon unkritisch, wenn es bei Liteville nicht geht?


----------



## seppo3000 (3. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_seppo3000_: Ich hatte auch 3 Jahre lang ein 2009er FR und mir hat von Anfang an auch der Lenkwinkel nicht gepasst. Ich hatte es anfangs mit 160mm Lyrik U-Turn aufgebaut. Ich habe die Gabel, da sie mir ansonsten sehr gut gepasst hat, zuerst auf 170 und dann auf 180mm umgebaut, damit war ich dann letztendlich sehr zufrieden. Die Tretlager-Erhöhung (rechnerisch 7mm) war kaum spürbar, aber der flachere Lenkwinkel (ca. 1°) war deutlich angenehmer. Lediglich die Front hätte für mich gerne etwas niedriger sein dürfen und wenn der Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher gewesen wäre, hätte mir das auch nochmal besser gefallen. Deshalb würde ich jetzt, wenn ich das Gleiche nochmal an einem 2009er Torque zu tun hätte, ziemlich sicher zu einem Works Components Steuersatz greifen. Den gibt es ja erst seit Kurzem, die Möglichkeit hatte ich daher selbst nicht. Der Steuersatz baut durch die externe untere Lagerschale 13mm höher, was schonmal etwa -0,5° bedeutet, weil sich das effektiv zur Einbaulänge der Gabel addiert. Mit der 160er Gabel hättest du also, je nach Wahl des Steuersatzes, -1,5 bzw. -2° Lenkwinkel (also 66 bzw. 65,5°) und eine ca. 1cm höhere Front im Vergleich zu jetzt. Mit der 180er Gabel hast du nur -1° beim Lenkwinkel bei einer knapp 2cm höheren Front. Da ich vom 2009er FR mit 66,5° bei 180er Gabel auf das 2012er FRX mit 65° bei 180er Gabel und Trackflip auf der steilen Einstellung gewechselt habe, kann ich nur bestätigen, dass der flachere Winkel dem Rad SEHR gut tut




Mich hats auch von Anfang an ein wenig gestört, aber da mir die Gabel einfach super gefällt hab ichs einfach so gelassen, frei nach dem Motto "Einfach mal fahren". Nachdem ich jetzt aber den direkten Vergleich mit dem neuen FRX hatte, ist die Entscheidung zum flacheren LW eindeutig. Winkelsteuersatz wäre mir auch recht, da holt man noch was mehr raus, aber mein Gabelschaft ist zu kurz.  Und bevor man jetzt Anfängt nen neuen Schaft, evt mit neuer Brücke zu holen, kommt eine 180er rein. Das dann vielleicht sogar kombiniert mit dem Winkelsteuersatz, aber erstmal ausprobieren wie sich die höhere Front bemerkbar macht. Denke aber, dass ich selbst mit den zusätzlich 13mm mehr vom Steuersatz noch klar käm, bei meinen 1,90m. Ich denke 65° (64,5° bei -1,5° Steuersatz) wären bei dem Rad mit dem Einsatzzweck ideal.
Jetzt kommt aber erstmal die Gabelfrage. Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder eine Coil Gabel, vermutlich eine Totem, wenn man nicht günstig an eine VanRc2 rankommt. Lyrik mit Domain Casting wäre natürlich auch cool, vor allem Gewichtsmäßig, aber ich weiß nicht ob das mit Stahlfeder funktioniert und es würde vor allem den Preis sprengen.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2013)

Im Bikemarkt war gestern noch ne VAN RC2 drin...

Problem beim alten Torque find ich ja den flachen Sitzwinkel, zusammen mit dem kurzen Radstand macht halt jede Erhöhung vorn das Bike immer hecklastiger. 
Und bei der Steuerrohrlänge von 160mm kann viel Winkelverstellung nicht mehr rauskommen - hast du das mal ausgerechnet?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> beim 1,5° WC steuersatz ist auch das obere lager extern, das heißt, es kommen nochmals mehr als die 13mm dazu, wenn man die ganze front betrachtet. nur so als anmerkung


Ok, das hatte ich übersehen. Aber trotzdem wäre man dann max. auf der selben Höhe wie mit 180er Gabel und hätte auf jeden Fall mind. 0,5° mehr Winkeländerung.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Thema integriertes unteres Lager schreibt [email protected] hier, dass es dafür keine winkelsteuersaetze gibt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10319806&postcount=20.
> 
> Wieso ist das nun am canyon unkritisch, wenn es bei Liteville nicht geht?


Vermutlich, weil der Michi den neuen Works Steuersatz noch nicht kennt...! Ich hatte ja selbst schon Mail-Kontakt mit denen und die Steuersätze sind definitiv für die vollintegrierten Lagersitze gedacht. Ist ja auch nicht so schwer nachzuvollziehen... es wird einfach "trotzdem" eine Lagerschale unten eingepresst, auch wenn das Steuerrohr dafür nicht gedacht war...




seppo3000 schrieb:


> Winkelsteuersatz wäre mir auch recht, da holt man noch was mehr raus, aber mein Gabelschaft ist zu kurz.  Und bevor man jetzt Anfängt nen neuen Schaft, evt mit neuer Brücke zu holen, kommt eine 180er rein.
> [...]
> Ich denke 65° (64,5° bei -1,5° Steuersatz) wären bei dem Rad mit dem Einsatzzweck ideal.
> [...]
> Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder eine Coil Gabel, vermutlich eine Totem, wenn man nicht günstig an eine VanRc2 rankommt. Lyrik mit Domain Casting wäre natürlich auch cool, vor allem Gewichtsmäßig, aber ich weiß nicht ob das mit Stahlfeder funktioniert und es würde vor allem den Preis sprengen.


Ok, schade! Ist ja aber nicht die schlechteste Lösung, es fahren ja zig Leute seit längerem so herum und ich war damit wie geschrieben auch recht zufrieden. In meiner Bike-Clique gibt es 3 Leute mit altem FR, einer mit MZ 66 (180), einer mit alter MZ 66 (170, aber Einbaulänge wie 180) und einer mit 170er Vengeance - alle top zufrieden.
Ja, ich fahre mein FRX im "Alltag" auch auf Hi, also 65°. Finde ich für FR-lastige Touren absolut ideal.
Eine Totem würde ich nur nehmen, wenn du bei der Gabel unbedingt allerhöchste Steifigkeit haben musst und vor allem, wenn dir 600g unnötiges Gewicht an der Front egal sind...! Da würde ich noch eher nach einer Van RC2 suchen - und das sage ich als jemand, der wahrlich kein Fox-Freund ist  Die Lyrik wiegt als Coil etwas unter 2,4kg (auch deutlich unter der 180er Van!) und in Sachen Performance hat mich die in all den Jahren nie enttäuscht. Eher im Gegenteil, es gab kaum eine Gabel, die mir vom Charakter her ähnlich gut gefallen hätte... die neueren Fox-Jahrgänge gehen allerdings auch echt gut, muss ich sagen. Ich fahre meine Lyrik auf 180, die ganze letzte Zeit mit U-Turn, aktuell (wg. der Federhärte) auf Coil fix. Der Umbau ist kinderleicht (auf Lego-Duplo-Niveau ) und besteht nur aus dem Domain Casting und der Hülse inkl. längerer Schraube. Mountainbikes.net bietet mittlerweile Lyriks in individueller Custom-Order an, natürlich etwas teurer aber vermutlich unterm Strich noch recht rentabel, da man genau das hat, was man braucht. Und wenn du dir die normale Lyrik Coil + Domain Casting kaufen solltest, kannst du ja das Lyrik Casting neu und ungefahren verkaufen, unterm Strich legst du dann nicht mehr viel drauf.

Klar, ich sehe das nunmal von meinem Standpunkt und ich mag die Lyrik eben. Daher ist das natürlich eine etwas einseitige Meinung


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2013)

Wegen dem Steuersatz denke ich, dass Liteville die Steuerrohre nocht nicht einer Belastungsprüfung mit eingepresster unterer Schale unterzogen hat, da ja normal nur das Lager eingelegt wird.
Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass das Steuerrohr reisst, wenn man den WC Steuersatz einpresst.
Dazu noch die Hebelwirkung durch die 13mm Überstand... 
Da Liteville ja direkt gefragt wurde, werden sie logischerweise so keine Freigabe erteilen - nachher sind sie schuld wenns Radl kaputt ist.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alle anderen Hersteller. 
WC wird sich da raushalten, glaube nicht dass die ernsthaft Standrohre daraufhin überprüft haben.


----------



## seppo3000 (3. April 2013)

Falls ich es schaffe, neben dem geplanten Bike-Urlaub genug Geld beiseite zu schaffen, steht Ende des Jahres vielleicht ein FRX Rahmen an (Canyon Schlussverkauf ). Von daher ist die 180er definitiv kein falscher Schritt. Das Gewicht von der Totem ist mir auch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge, auf der anderen Seite sinds auch nur ca 200g zur Van Rc2 und den Vergleich mit so manchen Marzocchis lassen wir jetzt mal.  Die Lyrik hat mir persönlich jetzt nicht so super gefallen, war eine Solo Air Rc2DH. Ist aber vermutlich Gewöhnungssache und mit Coil siehts dann eh wieder anders aus. Bei CNC gibts grad ne Van R für 399, da hab ich den Finger immer wieder am Abzug, aber die fehlenden Druckstufen Einstellungen sind mir da wieder ein Dorn im Auge. Bin die am neuen FRX gefahren, hat mich nicht zu 100% überzeugt, aber war auch die 2. Ausfahrt vom Rad, kann sein, dass sich da noch was tut. Ich war auch kein Fox Fan, aber die jetztige Van hats mir nach anderthalb Jahren echt angetan. 
Zum Steuersatz, ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, Rad im Keller, aber ich meine der verbaute Steuersatz ist oben auch nicht vollintegriegt. Das heißt, selbst wenn man den WC mit -1,5 nimmt sollte der bis auf die 13mm unten, nicht wesentlich höher bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (3. April 2013)

die alternative wären eben diese offset bushings + 180er gabel. damit sollten auch unter 66° gehen und das (durch die 180er gabel angehobene) tretlager kommt wieder runter.

was mir daran nur nicht gefällt, ist die tatsache, dass der dämpfer ja nicht immer komplett in einer linie liegt/federt.
das heißt so eine buchse würde auch zwangsläufig die kennlinie beeinflussen. in wie weit müsste man vielleicht mal durchrechnen oder so.
außerdem müsste man die buchse so hindrehen, dass die größte "verlängerung" in der position ist, an der man sich auch im sag befindet, um einen möglichst flacheren winkel zu erreichen. ist keiner von euch hier motiviert, das mal in linkage durchzuspielen?!


----------



## seppo3000 (3. April 2013)

Das wäre natürlich eine tolle Lösung, auch wenn ich nicht genau einschätzen kann, in wiefern sich die Änderung der Kennlinie wirklich auswirkt. Aber laut cxfahrer ist wohl für Offset Buchsen kein Platz mehr zwischen Hinterrad und Sattelrohr.


----------



## aibeekey (3. April 2013)

seppo3000 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich eine tolle Lösung, auch wenn ich nicht genau einschätzen kann, in wiefern sich die Änderung der Kennlinie wirklich auswirkt. Aber laut cxfahrer ist wohl für Offset Buchsen kein Platz mehr zwischen Hinterrad und Sattelrohr.



kommt auf die rahmenhöhe an. cxfahrer fährt XL und findet daher vom WC steuersatz (den es nicht für sein steuerrohr gibt) bis zu den offset bushings (weil sein HR schon ohne ans sattelrohr kommt) ohnehin alles blöd 

bin grad zu faul, die luft aus meinem dämpfer zu lassen, kann ich aber die tage mal machen, dann weiß man, wie es mit nem M rahmen, Wicked Will in 2,5 und Spank Spike 35 aussieht


----------



## seppo3000 (3. April 2013)

Ich fahr nen L Rahmen, und jetzt bin ich total durcheinander, weil ich bisher dachte, wenns bei nem XL Rahmen nicht passt, dann bei L erst recht nicht. Und warum passt der WC Steuersatz bei dem XL Rahmen nicht? Ist das Steuerrohr da nochmal länger als 140mm? 

Wieviel platz sollte denn zwischen HR und Sattelrohr sein? Dann häng ich heute Abend auch mal meinen Dämpfer aus.


----------



## aibeekey (3. April 2013)

hab grad doch mal schnell die luft rausgelassen, zwischen HR und sitzrohr waren noch mindestens 2 cm platz 

glaub ich werd für diese saison die offset bushings einfach mal bestellen, 20 euro sind ja nun nicht die welt.
außerdem deutlich einfacher einzubauen, als ne lagerschale ein/auszupressen

achso und ja: das steuerrohr beim XL rahmen hat nochmal mehr. M und L haben glaub 140mm XL liegt drüber


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2013)

160mm Steuerrohr. 
Da bringt ein Winkelsteuersatz nicht mehr viel - blÃ¶d find ich den aber nicht, aber 100 â¬ sind ne Menge Holz wenns nur mal 0,5 Grad bringt oder so.

Nein, das Problem mit dem Anschlagen ist stÃ¤rker je grÃ¶Ãer der Rahmen wird, da das Sitzrohr bei XL noch flacher als bei L ist. 
Ich habs nicht geglaubt bis ich mal ein L danebengestellt sah...

2.5er WW auf Spike, da ist aber nicht mehr viel Platz zur Strebe rechts???? Bei mir sind MM2.35 auf Stiffy schon ultraknapp (3mm oder so).


----------



## aibeekey (3. April 2013)

von der strebe her gehts, aber kette und WW kommen sich im kleinsten gang im uphill manchmal etwas näher.

wird auch nicht die dauerlösung sein, der WW war vorher am VR und musste dem baron weichen. langfristig wird hinten wohl was anderes draufkommen. der rollwiderstand mit GG mischung hinten ist nicht ganz ohne


----------



## FeliXtreme (3. April 2013)

@Marx: Hast du den Link von den Offset bishungs, welche braucht man genau? Hab ein E.
Wieviel Grad bringt das dann in etwa??


----------



## aibeekey (4. April 2013)

hier

vieviel das bringt, keine ahnung. müsste man mal grob überschlagen. im link steht bis zu 1,5°. oder bei dem preis einfach ausprobieren. wenn die angaben stimmen, hätte man dann quasi einen 216er dämpfer. ich bilde mir ein, dass so doch eh jemand aus dem forum rumfährt und mit dem (wirklich) kürzeren dämpfer zufrieden war, trotz weniger federweg.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2013)

Bei einem Durchmesser von 12mm und einem 8er Bolzen verschiebst du an beiden Dämpferaugen damit die Einbaulage um gesamt 4mm. 
Mehr geht da ja nicht - das wäre also grob so, als wenn du mit 4mm mehr Sag fährst aber trotzdem den kompletten Federweg hast. 
Also ca. 10mm hinten tiefer. Das wäre ja wie vorn 10mm höher, also grob 1°.

Der Federweg wird ja nicht weniger. Wenn du nur eine Buchse holst, ist es entsprechend die Hälfte.

PS: grad mal nachschaut - die untere Dämpferbefestigung mit Evolver erlaubt keine Offset-Buchse, ohne dass man mindestens 2mm von Wippe und/oder Dämpfer abfeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-978 (4. April 2013)

Ich habe mir das neue Torque Alpinist gekauft
und hatte etliche gesagt auch viele Probleme
mit dem Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer. Schreibe einfach an den Canyon Support und warte auf eine Antwort. Die konnten mir auch gut weiterhelfen.         Wenn das nicht hilft,würde ich einfach rumbasteln. 
Am besten nicht den Bottom-Out verstellen.Das ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## aibeekey (4. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: grad mal nachschaut - die untere Dämpferbefestigung mit Evolver erlaubt keine Offset-Buchse, ohne dass man mindestens 2mm von Wippe und/oder Dämpfer abfeilt.



die untere aufnahme hat bei mir nicht mal so den einbau des evolvers zugelassen, ohne was an der wippe abzufeilen


----------



## herry96 (5. April 2013)

Hallo
ich stehe vor dee schweren Entscheidung:
Scott Voltage mit 203mm tuning Wippe
oder
Torque FRX 2012
ich saß auf beiden mal drauf und bin damit auch bissl dh gefahren,  waren jedoch beide nicht auf mich abgestimmt wodurch mir die Entscheidung nicht leichter gemacht wurde
ich habe folgende Vor-/Nachteile vielleicht kann die Liste jemand von euch ergänzen:
fur das Voltage spricht vir allem der Preis (ganzes Bike mit 12er boxxer und vielen weiteren highlight-1400 ) hinzu kommt der 1, 5 Steuersatz-mehr Gabel Auswahl vor allem in 180mm Bereich und die geile Sitzposition ( war mein Gefühl wobei man das auch wiederrum nich vergleichen kann, schließlich war das torque ein l und das voltage ein s, Vorteile am torque wären die bessere Dämpferposition, mann kommt an die "Ölkapsel" besser rann als im voltage, es ist leichter und nan kann den sag durch so ein spezielles teil an der wippe besser ablesen und damit den Dämpfer besser einstellen. .. nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter
HILFEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Famulus36 (5. April 2013)

Thema Evolver:
Meiner kommt hoffentlich heute. Was mich schonmal nervt: Der hat 12er Buchsen statt der 12,7 beim Roco. Geht die Bastelei beim unteren Auge von vorne los. Wie rum sollte ich ihn einbauen? Piggy oben oder unten? Meine Wippe ist für den Roco eh schon umfangreich bearbeitet...


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2013)

Bau ihn so ein, das du besser an die Einsteller kommst. Technisch gesehen ist es völlig egal.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. April 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich stehe vor dee schweren Entscheidung:
> Scott Voltage mit 203mm tuning Wippe
> oder
> ...



Nimm das welches für deinen Zweck besser fährt. 
Nach dem was man so in Tests liest ist das Voltage ja eher mau vom Fahrwerk.


----------



## Jogi (5. April 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Thema Evolver:
> Meiner kommt hoffentlich heute. (...)



Ja, sollte er


----------



## herry96 (5. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nimm das welches für deinen Zweck besser fährt.
> Nach dem was man so in Tests liest ist das Voltage ja eher mau vom Fahrwerk.



ja gut aber welches is nun besser? ich fahre fr/dh, strampel davor aber auch noch hoch...


----------



## Power-Valve (5. April 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> ja gut aber welches is nun besser? ich fahre fr/dh, strampel davor aber auch noch hoch...



Frag doch mal im Scott Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

herry96 schrieb:


> ja gut aber welches is nun besser? ich fahre fr/dh, strampel davor aber auch noch hoch...


Welches Auto ist besser, das rote oder das gelbe?   Es gibt keine absolute Aussage "Fahrrad X ist besser als Fahrrad Y", das musst du dir mal klar machen.
Zum selbst hochfahren ist das FRX von der Geo her sicher besser geeignet. Und das mit dem etwas laschen Hinterbau beim Voltage, was cxfahrer erwähnt hat, kann ich auch selbst bestätigen, das Ding ist schon arg straff, wie sehr sich das mit der 200er Wippe ändert, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Da ist das FRX schon deutlich satter.




Power-Valve schrieb:


> Frag doch mal im Scott Forum...


----------



## flopse (5. April 2013)

Hatte auch das Voltage! Fährt sich in der Tat ser straff, was aber nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muß! Kommt eben ganz auf die Vorlieben an!  Zum direkten Vergleich könnt ich ja jetzt das Torque ES meiner Freundin heranziehen, das ist jetzt nämlich endlich fertig!   ....nach etlichen gekosteten Nerven zum Thema Steuersatz und zerschossenen Lagern beim umpressen!^^ Ein teures Unterfangen, aber das Rad macht nen ultra nicen Eindruck! Ich bin erstaunt!


----------



## herry96 (5. April 2013)

ganz kurz, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, was meint ihr mit straff?  also ich fand beide haben alles ganz schön glattgebügelt!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

Den Unterschied hättest du aber trotzdem merken müssen...Das gesamte Fahrwerk am Voltage ist deutlich straffer. Das liegt an der Anlenkung des Rahmens.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Hängt halt auch immer mit der verbauten Federhärte zusammen... wenn man die beim Voltage so wählt, dass es im mittleren Federwegsbereich noch richtig schön bügelt, sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn es bei harten Landungen öfters mal *KLONK* macht 

Also ich habe das Voltage mit normaler Wippe auf vollem Federweg (170/180?) im Vergleich zu meinem alten Torque FR auf einer Freeridestrecke mit Wurzelfeld und Sprüngen verglichen. Das Voltage hat VIEL mehr Schläge durch gelassen und man musste beim schnellen Fahren über ausgesetzte Wurzeln viel mehr mit den Beinen arbeiten. Dafür springt es sich halt wie ein Hardtail, weil man sich an jeder Kante und jedem Kicker super abdrücken kann. Mein FR hat die Wurzeln viel besser weggebügelt, die "Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit" war deutlich höher als beim Voltage (das war selbst beim Voltage-Besitzer so, als er das erste Mal mit meinem FR gefahren ist ) und das, obwohl ich meinen Dämpfer auch nicht allzu soft abgestimmt hatte. Bei Absprüngen wurde halt etwas mehr Energie geschluckt als bei Voltage, aber nicht extrem. Das neue FRX hat halt auch einen etwas längeren Radstand, das macht es bei ruppigen Passagen und hohen Geschwindigkeiten deutlich stabiler, aber halt auch ein kleines Bisschen träger beim Springen. Man muss auch etwas stärker ziehen, um es aufs Hinterrad zu kriegen, ist aber eigentlich nur ne Gewöhnungssache und durch den kurzen Hinterbau auch eigentlich echt kein Thema. Das Voltage ist halt kein wirklicher Downhiller, eher ein Slopestyle Bike mit etwas mehr Reserven. Also wenn es dir eher um viel Springen und Verspieltheit ggf. auch zum Tricksen in der Luft geht, wäre das Voltage die bessere Wahl, wenn du eher ein auf Laufruhe beim DH und einen sensibler ansprechenden Hinterbau wert legst, besser zum FRX greifen. So viel zu meiner Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## herry96 (5. April 2013)

okay viielen dank für die tipps!! ja ich fahre wurzelpassagen etc aber auch fr parts... :/ also kacke ... springen macht mir unglaublich Spaß aber ich stehe nich so drauf wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt... also frx oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

Ob der Dämpfer durchschlägt oder nicht, hängt nicht ausschließlich vom Rahmen ab, sondern ebenfalls vom Dämpfer und dessen Abstimmung.


----------



## Famulus36 (5. April 2013)

Ich krieg n Hals! Der Evolver passt nicht in meinen Rahmen, egal wie herum. Piggy nach oben stößt ans Oberrohr, nach unten ist die Kolbenstange sogar für den schon massiv bearbeiteten Hebel zu dick. Wenn ich da noch mehr an dem Mittelsteg wegfeile, kann ich ihn auch gleich komplett wegdremeln...


----------



## aibeekey (5. April 2013)

kann eigentlich nicht sein, die wippe ist immer die gleiche und da muss man echt nicht allzu viel wegfeilen. sicher, dass du an der richtigen stelle feilst? 

ansonsten mach mal ein foto


----------



## Famulus36 (5. April 2013)

Immer die gleiche? Ich hab ein 06er...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

@herry96: Die eigentliche Entscheidung kann dir niemand abnehmen...!




marx. schrieb:


> kann eigentlich nicht sein, die wippe ist immer die gleiche und da muss man echt nicht allzu viel wegfeilen. sicher, dass du an der richtigen stelle feilst?


Er hat ein 200*6*er Torque... da sieht die Wippe KOMPLETT anders aus als beim Modell 2007-09.


----------



## flopse (5. April 2013)

Falls es wen interessiert, das Bike von meinem Mädel ist fertig! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1343938?in=set


----------



## Famulus36 (5. April 2013)

Problem gelöst, ich hab den Hebel einfach gedreht.


----------



## aibeekey (5. April 2013)

okay, 2006 is ne andere geschichte. aber was is diese komische halbrunde aussparung unten? is das deine abgefeilte stelle, oder die schöne rechteckige kerbe direkt am dämpfer?

ich seh nämlich grad keinen grund, warum dort unten material abgetragen sein sollte, außer du hattest da irgendwelche leitungen verlegt oder es täuscht auf dem foto?

sonst wird das oben tatsächlich ne dünne geschichte, wenn man noch mehr wegnimmt...


----------



## Famulus36 (5. April 2013)

Der Hebel wurde vom Vorbesitzer schon bearbeitet, damit er einen Van reinbekam. Die rechteckige Kerbe hab ich gemacht, und den Roco reinzukriegen, weil der ein ziemlich dickes Dämpferauge hat und der Federteller auch im Weg war. Dass ich den Hebel deshalb auch gedreht habe, ist mir eben erst eingefallen. Richtig herum montiert passt der Evolver jetzt bequem. Ganz nebenbei ist das Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme jetzt auch passé, ohne dass ich allerdings weiß, warum.

Kann mir jetzt noch jemand kurz erklären, welches Rädchen an dem Ding wofür ist?


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2013)

highspeed der größere von den zwei und der kleinere, der obendrüber liegt, ist der lowspeed.
volumen verkleinerung ist wohl klar und der rebound bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (5. April 2013)

blau zugstufe, schwarz und rot am zugang zum agb high/lowspeed druckstufe, rot auf dem agb für agb volumen->progression.

edit: zu langsam...


----------



## Famulus36 (5. April 2013)

Dankescheen!


----------



## Famulus36 (6. April 2013)

Alt-Tork aktuelle Ausbaustufe:







Und zusammen mit dem Goldesel:






Die nächsten Bilder gibts aber dann endlich in freier Wildbahn. 

Die Atlas-Kurbel find ich geil, auch wenn sie optisch recht dominant ist. Wer sich daran erfreuen kann, richtig Gewicht einzusparen, dem empfehle ich, erstmal Hussefelt-Parts zu verbauen und dann durch schöne Teile zu ersetzen. Das Ergebnis ist dann nicht nur auf der Waage zu spüren. Wenn noch gescheite Pedale dran sind, hab ich inkl. Dämpfertausch bummelig 1,5 Kilo gespart. Alleine der Vorbau (jetzt 50er FSA Gravity) hat 120g gespart. 

Bevor ich jetzt jeden Thread zum Evolver durchackere, kann mir jemand ne grobe Empfehlung zum Druck in Piggy und Hauptkammer geben? Ich hab 80 Kilo netto.


----------



## Famulus36 (6. April 2013)

Ay ay Sir!


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus mit dem cleanen Evolver


----------



## User60311 (6. April 2013)

Meckern auf höchsten Niveau:

also die blauen Ventilkappen, die gehn ja wohl ma überhaupt nicht! Die verschandeln ja grad das ganze Rad  

Spass bei Seite, ich find mit der roten Kurbel noch geiler als vorher.


----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

Danke.

Erstes Setup war wohl zu weich. 






Nach nem 60cm-Drop.


----------



## Chefkocher (7. April 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre ein 2012er Trailflow mit Sun Ringle Expert Naben LRS müßte der Drift 2.1 sein (http://www.sun-ringle.com/product-vault/mtb-wheelsets/drift-2-1/)

Leider ist die Achse der HR-Nabe mit klattem Bruch (wie mit einer Säge zerteilt) gebrochen. Durch die X12 Steckachse ist glücklicherweise noch ansatzweise Stabilität gegeben. Da ich jetzt Ersatz suche, kann mir da jemand die definitive Einbaubreite des Modells sagen? Gemessen hätte ich 142mm, ich denke ist aber eher 135 (+3,5 Distanzhülsen auf jeder Seite). Wer weiß genaues? 
Würde es sich lohnen nur die Achse(hülse) auszutauschen? Hat jemand vielleicht sogar nen Shop mit entsprechenden Sun Ringle Ersatzteilen parat?

Besten Dank für die Hilfe.

Grüße aus dem Teuto


----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

Leichtbau: Mein Eisen hat in den letzten Tagen von knapp 18 auf aktuell 16,52 Kilo abgespeckt.  

Mit ner Lyrik oder Durolux würde ne 15 vorm Komma stehn. Aber ich bin auch so zufrieden fürs erste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (7. April 2013)

Besten dank für die Info,

Was meinst du damit "auch wenn die Hülsen runterfallen", wenn ich da jetzt ne 142 Nabe oder auch nur ne 142 Achse Einbau, dann würde die Distanzhülse nicht mehr mit reinpassen. Wäre es da nicht sinniger ne 135 zu verbauen und wie vorher auch die Distanzhülse zu verwenden?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> 142 ist und bleibt 142, auch wenn die Hülsen runterfallen.
> 
> Das sind wenn du exakt den LRS hast Demon 2012 Naben. Achsen gibts dafür manchmal bei crc für 20  oder so , sonst kannst du die über jeden Radladen bei Centurion MCG bestellen.
> 
> Aber ist da nicht noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## Chefkocher (7. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei meiner alten Demon fällt links die Hülse immer runter, das haben die aktuellen glaub nicht mehr.
> Bei Sunringle ist das unterschiedlich - was zählt ist dass die Nabe mit richtigen Hülsen (manche sind ja umbaubar) in deinen 142er Hinterbau passt.



Also bei mir lässt sich die Hülse einfach abnehmen und wieder draufstecken. Um auf die 142 Einbaubreite zu kommen müsste dann aber ne 135 Achsen(hülse) verbauen und die vorhandene Hülse verwenden. Wenns ne neue Nabe werden sollte, dann müsste es ne 142 Nabe oder eine 135er mir passender Hülle, gelle 

Wäre diese hier x-12 Kompatibel? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26340

Das eine Ende der Achse steckt noch fest im Nabenkörper, das andere mit dem Freiauf in der Kassette? Kann ich die so herausziehen und ersetzen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2013)

Mein Torque heute zu unserem ersten Bikeparkbesuch im Jahre 2013

Vorher





Zwischendurch 





Vor der letzten Abfahrt


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2013)

So schmal finde ich die gar nicht, bauen ja relativ breit. Haben heute voll getaugt, circa 15cm Schnee und Schlamm. Hatte immer super Grip


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2013)

Hatte mir die Intense nur geholt, weil ich Sie mal fÃ¼r 9â¬ pro Reifen in Ãsterreich bestellt habe...


----------



## Chefkocher (7. April 2013)

Bahnhof ? Her auch 

Mittlerweile bin soweit,dass ich mir gleich nen neues HR-Laufrad anschaffe und das defekte später zu reparieren versuche. Werde mich morgen nochmal bei Canyon melden.

So wie ich jetzt sehe und gemessen habe: Die Einbaubreite gemessen von ausfallende zu ausfallende beträgt 142mm. Verbaut ist aber wohl ne Sun-ringle Nabe die von Achseende zu Achsenenden 135mm misst. Über die Distanzhülse am Achsende der Bremsscheibenseite werden die fehlenden 7 mm auf 142 Einbaubreite erreicht. In Verbindung mit der Distanzhülse wäre das also eine 142er Nabenbreite. 

Wenn ich also nen Laifrad mit ner 142 Nabe Einbau würde keine Distanzhülse gebraucht werden.

Immer Zugverkehr ? 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof
> 
> Jedenfalls kannst du keine 135er Achse in eine 142er Nabe tun, und wenn du eine 135er Nabe in einen 142er Hinterbau tust, brauchst du rechts und links U-Scheiben, was echt ätzend ist.
> Versuchs mal im MCG Katalog.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (7. April 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand noch schnell mal sagen was für ein Tune man beim Torque und Vivid Air braucht? Ist ein normales Torque FR von 2011, also kein FRX!


----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann werden meine ITS DH 2ply stickyrubber in 2,7 sicher noch viel besser sein  ...



Boah. Die sind doch sackschwer, oder?


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Bahnhof ? Her auch
> 
> Mittlerweile bin soweit,dass ich mir gleich nen neues HR-Laufrad anschaffe und das defekte später zu reparieren versuche. Werde mich morgen nochmal bei Canyon melden.
> 
> ...



Naja, so schwer ist das nun auch nicht. 

Wichtig ist was der Hinterbau vorgibt, in deinem Fall brauchst du X12/142. Die Nabe ist dann bei allen Varianten gleich, die Breite spielt da keine Rolle. Sie ist nur mit Hilfe der Hülsen umbaubar auf die verschiedenen Systeme. Auch in einen alten Hinterbau mit 9mm Schnellspanner kannst du dein Laufrad nach Umrüstung mit den passenden Endkappen und einer anderen Achse einbauen.

Zu beziehen und bestellbar sind nach Angaben von dem Support alle Teile bei deinem Händler.


----------



## vopsi (8. April 2013)

2.7er ist sackschwer!
zwar ein 909 und alter intense aber mit ca 1,2 bar


----------



## Fartzilla (8. April 2013)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand noch schnell mal sagen was für ein Tune man beim Torque und Vivid Air braucht? Ist ein normales Torque FR von 2011, also kein FRX!



Meine mal Mid-Tune gelesen zu haben.


----------



## cliomare (8. April 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Meine mal Mid-Tune gelesen zu haben.



Danke!


----------



## Chefkocher (8. April 2013)

Hmm.. Habe heute morgen mit dem grandiosen Canyon Service telefoniert und meine Reklamation aufgegeben. Leider hatte die gute Dame absolut keine ahnung, verwechselte Nabe mit schaltauge usw. Auf meine frage der einbaubreite der Nabe beim 2012er trailflow wusste sie keine Antwort . Nachdem ich sie inständig bat in der Werkstatt/Technik nachzufragen bekam ich nach länger Wartezeit die Aussage "135" !!! Stimmt jetzt meine Annahme einer Nabenbreite von 135 + 7 mm distanzhülse??

Hab jetzt erstmal ne Mail direkt an die werkstatt/technik geschrieben und hab um eine definitive fundierte Aussage gebeten.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja, so schwer ist das nun auch nicht.
> 
> Wichtig ist was der Hinterbau vorgibt, in deinem Fall brauchst du X12/142. Die Nabe ist dann bei allen Varianten gleich, die Breite spielt da keine Rolle. Sie ist nur mit Hilfe der Hülsen umbaubar auf die verschiedenen Systeme. Auch in einen alten Hinterbau mit 9mm Schnellspanner kannst du dein Laufrad nach Umrüstung mit den passenden Endkappen und einer anderen Achse einbauen.
> 
> Zu beziehen und bestellbar sind nach Angaben von dem Support alle Teile bei deinem Händler.


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

Also ich habe auch das Bike... und die LR letztes Jahr gleich verkauft. Wegen diverser Anfragen bzgl. verschiedener Hinterbauten hatte ich mich damals wegen der Nabe informiert und kann dir sagen:
Dein Hinterbau hat X12/142mm und die Nabe ist immer gleich breit, egal ob 150, 142 oder 135. Die verschiedenen Breiten resultieren aus den verbauten Endkappen/Hülsen. Folglich hast du eine SunRingle XY Nabe mit Endkappen für X12/142 Steckachse.

Schau mal hier bei SunRingle..... ich glaube es war bei dem LRS die Demon Nabe.


----------



## Chefkocher (8. April 2013)

Ist die vorhandene Endkappe denn jetzt Sun-Ringle-spezifisch? 
Nach deinen Aussagen könnte ich also sowohl ne 135er Nabe mit o.g Endkappe (7 mm) oder ne 142er ohne Verwendung einer Endkappe verbauen.

Welche LR-Kombination(Felge, Nabe, Einbaubreite) hast du jetzt in deinem Torque?






jaamaa schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch das Bike... und die LR letztes Jahr gleich verkauft. Wegen diverser Anfragen bzgl. verschiedener Hinterbauten hatte ich mich damals wegen der Nabe informiert und kann dir sagen:
> Dein Hinterbau hat X12/142mm und die Nabe ist immer gleich breit, egal ob 150, 142 oder 135. Die verschiedenen Breiten resultieren aus den verbauten Endkappen/Hülsen. Folglich hast du eine SunRingle XY Nabe mit Endkappen für X12/142 Steckachse.
> 
> Schau mal hier bei SunRingle..... ich glaube es war bei dem LRS die Demon Nabe.


----------



## Chefkocher (8. April 2013)

Das Laufrad werde ich auf jeden Fall einschicken, jedoch erst dann wenn ich ein Ersatz-LRS habe. Ich habe keine Lust mit Beginn des Frühlings tagelang auf die Rücksendung seitens Canyon zu warten. Das reparierte LR wird dann halt Reserve. 

Mir geht's jetzt erstmal nur arum das richtige Laufrad, mit der passenden Nabe, zu bestellen. Als Nabe soll es entweder ne Hope pro 2 evo oder ne Pimplite werden. Im Detail brauche ich nur Gewisswheit was die Nabengröße angeht (x12 Steckachse ist klar). Wenn die Endkappe herstellerspezifisch ist, kann also nur nen 142er X12 Nabe sein, würde dann ohne Kappen und sonstige Adapter passen, oder?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt für jede Sunringle Nabe unterschiedliche Endkappen. Die kannst du nicht so einfach mixen, wenn es klappen sollte, wars Zufall.
> 
> Auf der Bremsscheibenseite die Endkappe wechseln bringt nichts, solange man die rechte nicht mit wechselt. Da die bei den Demon geschraubt ist, möchte ich mal wissen, wie das ohne Wechsel der Achse gehen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

@_cxfahrer_
Kann sein, dass die 150er da anders ist... bin damit nicht so vertraut. Sollte jedoch nur verständlich machen, dass das mit der Breite vom Ansatz her falsch gedacht ist.

 @_Chefkocher_
Denk mal nicht so kompliziert. Nabenbreite, Herstellerhülsen.... 
Ich sag mal wie ich es gemacht habe - Das Torque hat hinten X12/142mm, also habe ich mir einen LRS gekauft der die Bezeichnung X12/142 hat. Egal wie breit die Nabe ist oder welche Hülsen da dran sind. X12/142 passt bei X12/142.

Ufff...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (8. April 2013)

Echt lustig zu lesen:"... 142mm aber egal wie breit die Nabe ist..." X12 gibts in 142mm (und seltener in 157mm). Das ist ein Standard und das passt, weil die Naben eben diese Breite haben. ;-)

Die Endkappen gehören immer zur Nabe und sind dort in der Regel fest verbaut. Für alles andere muss man sich auskennen und braucht eine Drehbank. Davon rate ich dir jedoch ab.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer das nicht versteht, kann im Laufradbereich mal den Fred zu den Achsstandards suchen. Da sind alle erklärt.


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Echt lustig zu lesen:"... 142mm aber egal wie breit die Nabe ist..." X12 gibts in 142mm (und seltener in 157mm). Das ist ein Standard und das passt, weil die Naben eben diese Breite haben. ;-)
> 
> Die Endkappen gehören immer zur Nabe und sind dort in der Regel fest verbaut. Für alles andere muss man sich auskennen und braucht eine Drehbank. Davon rate ich dir jedoch ab.
> 
> ...



Ich geb's  auf...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Echt lustig zu lesen:"... 142mm aber egal wie breit die Nabe ist..." X12 gibts in 142mm (und seltener in 157mm). Das ist ein Standard und das passt, weil die Naben eben diese Breite haben. ;-)
> 
> Die Endkappen gehören immer zur Nabe und sind dort in der Regel fest verbaut. Für alles andere muss man sich auskennen und braucht eine Drehbank. Davon rate ich dir jedoch ab.
> 
> Wer das nicht versteht, kann im Laufradbereich mal den Fred zu den Achsstandards suchen. Da sind alle erklärt.



Fuppes! (is saarländisch und bedeutet völliger Quatsch!)

Systemlaufräder sind mit den meisten Hinterbauten kompatibel eben dadurch das man einfach die Endkappen wechselt.
Sieh dir einfach mal die Mavic LRS an die kannste in nahezu jeden Hinterbau einbauen.
Natürlich gibts auch Naben die nur auf ein bestimmten Hinterbautyp passen. 

Für alle die sich nen günstigen und stabilen ReserveLRS gönnen wollen.
Ich hab mir diesen bestellt.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...k-Mack-Evo-Laufradsatz-26er-2150g::43093.html
Passt auch auf alle Hinterbauten außer 150mm und in alle Gabeln mit dem entsprechenden Adapterkit halt


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. April 2013)

Dass viele Naben umrüstbar sind, ist doch klar. Hier wurde nur eine ganze Weile rumphilosophiert, wie breit eine X-12 Nabe sein muss und ob man auch eine 135mm Nabe mit einem 7mm Spacer in einen X-12 Rahmen stecken kann. Ich bleibe dabei, die Adapter gehören zur Nabe und wer wirklich andere Spacer verwenden will, sollte wissen wie die Nabe funktioniert. ;-)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Dass viele Naben umrüstbar sind, ist doch klar. Hier wurde nur eine ganze Weile rumphilosophiert, wie breit eine X-12 Nabe sein muss und ob man auch eine 135mm Nabe mit einem 7mm Spacer in einen X-12 Rahmen stecken kann. Ich bleibe dabei, die Adapter gehören zur Nabe und wer wirklich andere Spacer verwenden will, sollte wissen wie die Nabe funktioniert. ;-)



Die HR Nabe meines Crossmax LRS kann man auch mit 9mm Schnellspanner fahren also in einem 135mm Hinterbau.
Soweit so klar...also isses doch auch ne 135mm Nabe sonst würds ja auch nit passen. Auch klar.
Die gleiche Nabe kannste mit den entsprechenden Adaptern auch in einem X12, also 142mm, Hinterbau wie im Torque fahren.
Der LRS wird sogar mit Adaptern für X12 und Schnellspanner ausgeliefert.

Falls du es jetzt immer noch nit glaubst geb ich auch auf


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du fährst mit schnellspanner im 142x12 hinterbau, oder was wolltest du jetzt sagen?
> 
> >laufradforum bitte
> Danke



Is doch en Torque Forum oder? Beide fahren Torque passt also.

>Meckerforum bitte
Danke


----------



## Principiante (10. April 2013)

...räusper

 Hi Torque Fahrer/Fahrerinnen!

Ich suche einen Luftdämpfer für mein Torque.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen über?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (10. April 2013)

ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (10. April 2013)

einbaumaß?


----------



## Principiante (10. April 2013)

oh. 
222mm
Torque FR 2007


----------



## mad1993max (12. April 2013)

hi ich möchte in mein torque ex gapestar 2013 eine rock shox reverb stelth einabeun, hab vor einiger zeit gelesen, das die bohrungen für die interne kabelverlegung da sind, bin mir aber beim anschauen des rahmens nicht so sicher ob bzw. welche genau und den post find ich leider auch nicht 

kann mir wer weiter helfen?

lg max


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2013)

Hallo,

die Bohrung ist vorhanden. Schau einfach mal genau. Es sind natürlich nicht die unter dem Tretlager gemeint.


----------



## Famulus36 (13. April 2013)

Voerst letzte Leichtbauteile:






Wiegen 376g und somit 200 weniger als die Hussefelt-Klötzer.


----------



## Fartzilla (13. April 2013)

Haben die auch gut Grip bei den paar Pins obwohl diese lang sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (14. April 2013)

Ernsthaftes Gelände steht zwar noch aus, aber der erste Eindruck passt.


----------



## maddin80 (15. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe!
Ich fahre ein Torque FR 8.0 von 2008. Hatte letztens eine verpatzte Landung und der Hinterbau wurde fühlte sich komisch an. Habe gerade die Schwinge abgenommen und festgestellt, das mit das Hauptschwinglager an der Antriebsseite geplatzt ist. 

Weiß wer, wo ich die Lager bekomme und wie bekomme ich die Lager daraus? 
Kurbel-Seite:








Muss dieser Mittelsteg auch raus? Habe den Sprengring an der Antriebsseite schon entfernt.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## maddin80 (15. April 2013)

Hm, warum werden denn die Bilder nicht eingebunden?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. April 2013)

Hier zB gibts Lager. http://www.dswaelzlager.de/advanced...gqh1u8f4m09oounsb5u2&keywords=61902&x=12&y=14

Nimm 2RS mit normaler Lagerluft, also nicht C3.

Zum Ausbau wird sicher noch jemand was sagen, der auch ein 2008er Torque hat. Ich hab ein anderes. Kannst dir auch mal die Zeichnung runterladen. Damit ist dann alles klar. So wie's aussieht, würde ich versuchen die Lager über die Hüse zur Gegenseite rauszudrücken. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung anhand des Fotos. ;-)


----------



## maddin80 (15. April 2013)

Hey, Danke für deine Antwort. Wo ist der Unterschied?

Naja, eine Seite habe ich draußen, leider ist mir das Lager auf der Kurbelseite zerbröselt und der äußere Ring hängt noch im Rahmen, hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. April 2013)

Welcher Unterschied? C3 Lagerluft? Da sind weniger Kugeln drin.

Entweder baust du das Lager wieder zusammen oder hämmerst den äußeren Ring  so mit zB einem Rohr/Schraubenzieher etc raus. Falls du keinen Erfolg hast, kannst du dir einen passenden Schwerlastdübel im Baumarkt holen und das Teil rausziehen.


----------



## cliomare (15. April 2013)

Welchen Luftdämpfer würdet ihr euch ins "normale" Torque einbauen wenn der Fokus auf Abfahrtsperformance liegt?

Vivid Air, CCDB Air, Swinger Pro, X-Fusion, MZ Roco WC Air...?

Preislich sind die ja alle ählich, aber welcher liefert die beste Performance?


----------



## Fartzilla (16. April 2013)

Wenn ich auf Abfahrten aus bin eigentlich Stahl. 
Bei den oben aufgeführten habe ich schon viel gutes über den Vivid gehört, soll besser als der ccdb sein.


----------



## maddin80 (16. April 2013)

Vielleicht braucht das noch wer:

Drehmomente zum Torque FR 2008:

alle M4 Schrauben 4-6 Nm
alle M5 Schrauben 9-10 Nm
alle M6 Schrauben 9-10 Nm
alle M8 Schrauben 16Nm

das Hauptlager sollte mit 22-25 Nm angezogen werden.

Drehmomente von Canyon!


----------



## fuschnick (16. April 2013)

Hi, ich habe leider erfahren müssen dass die Standard Chain Guide Kettenführung für vorne einfach nicht so richtig funktioniert.. bzw. die Kette ständig abspringt. 

Ich habe den 2011er "New Torque" Rahmen und suche nun eine andere Kettenführung. 

Muss ich außer der ISCG-05 Führung irgend etwas beachten? Den Adapter habe ich.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Silentguide von Straitline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

Nö, bei 1-fach musst du eigentlich nix beachten. Nur der Umwerfer-Adapter muss auf jeden Fall abgebaut werden! Der haut sonst auf den ISCG-Adapter.
Dennoch würde ich generell bei der Montage mal testen, ob beim Einfedern nix schleift, ist bei einem mit e*13 LG1+ am FRX schon passiert.


----------



## Jogi (16. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nö, bei 1-fach musst du eigentlich nix beachten. Nur der Umwerfer-Adapter muss auf jeden Fall abgebaut werden! Der haut sonst auf den ISCG-Adapter.
> Dennoch würde ich generell bei der Montage mal testen, ob beim Einfedern nix schleift, ist bei einem mit e*13 LG1+ am FRX schon passiert.



Jo, bei meinem zum Beispiel. Die Feile hat aber für Abhilfe gesorgt


----------



## fuschnick (17. April 2013)

cool, danke schon mal..


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Jo, bei meinem zum Beispiel. Die Feile hat aber für Abhilfe gesorgt


Genau du warst gemeint 

Ich hoffe, dass mein 41er Ritzel bald mal ankommt, dann kann ich auch endlich den Umbau auf 1-fach angehen


----------



## fuschnick (17. April 2013)

und welche Übersetzung fährst du dann genau?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Vorne 32, hinten 11-41... die ersten Tests stehen noch aus, da das 41er Ritzel (über eBay aus den USA bestellt) auch nach ~3 Wochen noch nicht bei mir angekommen ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und das parallel laufende Projekt für ein 40/41/42er Einzelritzel aus Alu zu Ergänzung einer bestehenden Kassette (genau wie bei dem eBay Teil) noch in der Planungs-/Entwicklungsphase steckt.

Ziel der Sache - zumindest für mich: vorne eine vernünftige Kettenführung haben, was bei 2-fach SO nicht möglich ist, damit auch das laute Geklapper am Umwerfer-Leitblech eliminieren und generell "Fortschritt durch gezielte Reduktion" zu betreiben -> weniger technische Teile am Bike, weniger Schaltvorgänge, aber dennoch fast due gleiche Übersetzungsbandbreite und somit Tourentauglichkeit wie bei einem aktuellen 2-fach Antrieb. Mit dem (Stahl-)Ritzel von eBay und Deore Ritzeln bleibt das Gewicht unterm Strich gleich, wenn das Ganze dann mit dem Alu-Ritzel und einer halbwegs leichten Kassette aufgebaut wird, hat man um die 300g Gewichtsersparnis, bei richtig leichten Teilen (XX1) sogar bis etwa 600g.

Zur Übersetzungsbandbreite habe ich hier mal einige mögliche Lösungen zum Vergleich zusammengestellt, mit Canfield Microdrive (9er Ritzel), General Lee Teilkassette (bis 40er Ritzel) und XX1. Oben meine Standard-Übersetzung, die ich seit Jahren an allen MTBs fahre, daneben der Kompromiss, den ich aktuell am FRX fahre (wegen dem Konstruktions-Murks am Umwerfer-Adapter) und mit der RR-Kassette am Park-LRS.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorne 32, hinten 11-41... die ersten Tests stehen noch aus, da das 41er Ritzel (über eBay aus den USA bestellt) auch nach ~3 Wochen noch nicht bei mir angekommen ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus, ich befasse mich auch seit einiger Zeit mit der Umrüstung auf 1fach Kurbel.
Aus ähnlichen wenn nit gleichen Gründen wie du.
Sprich bessere Kettenführung, nerviges Geklapper, Kettenklemmer, technische Reduzierung und deswegen halt weniger Defekt anfällig.
Das auch noch Gewicht gespart wird is noch ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt allerdings für mich nit ausschlaggebend.

Hast du diese General Lee Teilkassette bestellt oder ein anderes System?
Wenn ja haste schon Erfahrungen damit sammeln können?

Ride on


----------



## User60311 (19. April 2013)

Ich versteh nich, wieso nich mehr auf die Hammerschmidt stehen.

Grade wenn ich mir eure beiden Beiträge hier durchlese, komm ich einfach nur auf die Hammerschmidt. OK bei Smubob kann ich's Gewischtstechnisch evtl noch verstehen. Außerdem hat der auch sonst seine eigenen Vorlieben (find ich gut.).


----------



## Jogi (19. April 2013)

ich hatte die HS ja auch im FRX kurzzeitig drin, vorher im Torque ES  3 Jahre.
Das schnelle Schalten in jeder Lebenslage hab ich anfangs schon vermisst, das hohe Gewicht aber nicht 
Mittlerweile vermisse ich die HS garnicht mehr. 
Was ich bergauf mit 32-34 nicht mehr treten kann, schieb ich halt. Das ist kaum langsamer und deutlich weniger anstrengend. Und bergab brauch ich auch nicht mehr als 32-11, da rollts eh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hast du diese General Lee Teilkassette bestellt oder ein anderes System?
> Wenn ja haste schon Erfahrungen damit sammeln können?


Die General Lee ist für 10-fach, ich fahre aber noch 9-fach und will zumindest für die ersten Versuche auch dabei bleiben. Denn wenn ich auch noch ein neues 10-fach Schaltwerk + Trigger kaufen muss, wird mir die Sache unterm Strich für "nur ein Experiment" zu teuer - es kann nämlich auch sein, dass mein X0 med cage die 41 Zähne gar nicht schafft...! Dann warte ich lieber und spare auf die XX1, an der geht technisch momentan bei 1-fach NOCH nichts vorbei. Oder eben nachkommende Gruppen mit vergleichbarem Funktionsumfang, die aber etwas billiger als die XX1 sind.

Ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Wochen über ebay.com ein 41 Zähne Ritzel (Stahl, DRECKS-schwer) zum ausprobieren bestellt. Leider hat der Honk keine Rechnung am Päckchen angebracht, deshalb darf ich jetzt nächste Woche zum Zollamt fahren (30km weg) und es abholen  sonst hätte ich das Ganze übers WE schonmal zusammengeschraubt. Aktuell läuft auch noch die Entwicklung eine Alu Einzelritzels, das knapp die Hälfte davon wiegen wird und in 40, 41 und 42 Z. verfügbar sein wird - dauert aber noch etwas, bis das fertig ist.




User60311 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich, wieso nich mehr auf die Hammerschmidt stehen.


Ich schon  Ich hatte den Bleiklumpen original an meinem 2009er FR und hab das Ding ungefahren (ich hatte es vorher woanders mal getestet) demontiert und verkauft. Damit holt man sich zahlreiche Nachteile ins Boot, die man bei normal 2-fach nicht hat und die Vorteile überwiegen meiner Auffassung nach nicht. Ist für mich keine echte Alternative zu 1-fach, zumal die HS je nach Aufbau >1kg schwerer ist als eine halbwegs leichte 1-fach Lösung...!


----------



## cliomare (19. April 2013)

Also abgesehen vom Gewicht seh ich in der HS keine Nachteile.
Ich würd kein Radl mehr ohne HS fahren wollen, gerade im technischen Gelände beim Trialen könnt ich mir das ohne HS nicht mehr vorstellen. Für reines Dh fahren braucht man sie natürlich nicht.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Finde es nur schade dass Sram die HS nicht überarbeitet - die könnte man auch wesentlich leichter machen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die General Lee ist für 10-fach, ich fahre aber noch 9-fach und will zumindest für die ersten Versuche auch dabei bleiben. Denn wenn ich auch noch ein neues 10-fach Schaltwerk + Trigger kaufen muss, wird mir die Sache unterm Strich für "nur ein Experiment" zu teuer - es kann nämlich auch sein, dass mein X0 med cage die 41 Zähne gar nicht schafft...! Dann warte ich lieber und spare auf die XX1, an der geht technisch momentan bei 1-fach NOCH nichts vorbei. Oder eben nachkommende Gruppen mit vergleichbarem Funktionsumfang, die aber etwas billiger als die XX1 sind.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Wochen über ebay.com ein 41 Zähne Ritzel (Stahl, DRECKS-schwer) zum ausprobieren bestellt. Leider hat der Honk keine Rechnung am Päckchen angebracht, deshalb darf ich jetzt nächste Woche zum Zollamt fahren (30km weg) und es abholen  sonst hätte ich das Ganze übers WE schonmal zusammengeschraubt. Aktuell läuft auch noch die Entwicklung eine Alu Einzelritzels, das knapp die Hälfte davon wiegen wird und in 40, 41 und 42 Z. verfügbar sein wird - dauert aber noch etwas, bis das fertig ist.



Da ich eh 10fach fahre werd ich den General Lee dann mal versuchen
Wo bestellst du denn die einzelnen Ritzel? Auch ebay?


----------



## Nothing85 (20. April 2013)

Weil wir grad das Thema HS haben...hab an meinem die Freeride Version vebaut (von Canyon so gekauft) Bin zufrieden dennoch spiele ich echt mit dem Gedanken mir eine andere Kurbel mit nur einem KB zuholen. Zum ersten mag ich die cleanere Optik (kein Kabel, Hebel) und zum zweiten spart es Gewicht und das halt extrem. Habe in der HS ein 22KB und damit komme ich so gut wie alles hoch auch in der Ebene reicht mir das. Den Overdrive nutze ich nur wenn ich bergab noch mal etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit brauche.
Wie gesagt bin am überlegen und hab die Descendant ins Auge gefasst allerdings geht diese nur mit einem 32KB was berg hoch echt ein bisschen doll wäre (glaub ich). Würde gern eine Kurbel mal mit 30T ausprobieren oder vielleicht hat jemand einen anderen Tipp. Vielleicht is es auch Murcks was ich mache...aber 1kg weniger am rad wären schon nicht schlecht zu mal ich nächste Woche schon durch eine neue Gabel 500g einspare.


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. April 2013)

Mal wieder was von mir und meinem do-it-ALL-really-ALL-Bike 





Update: Elixir 9 Carbon und den e-13 Bash vom Schriftzug befreit...





und für die "Satteluntenfetischsten"





hoffe es gefällt


----------



## xyzHero (21. April 2013)

Ich würde mir die Bezeichnung auf jeden Fall schützen lassen, sonst gibt es die Kategorie nächstes Jahr bei Cannondale 

Mir gefällt es auf jeden Fall! 
Evtl. noch die Sattelklemme in rot verbauen?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (21. April 2013)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Update: Elixir 9 Carbon und den e-13 Bash vom Schriftzug befreit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da koenntest du doch die Elixir mit an der Reverb Remote Schelle befestigen. Sieht sauberer aus. Stichwort Matchmaker...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Nothing85 (22. April 2013)

Kennt einer von euch die genaue Kettenlinie vom Torque (Rahmen von 2011). Ich glaub ich habe irgendwas mit 49/50gemessen. Habe aber im Moment noch die Hammerschmidt verbaut.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. April 2013)

So ungefähr 50 stimmt. 50 mm ist die Kettenlinie für gängige MTB 3fach Kurbeln und dazu gehörige Umwerfer. Je nach dem, wie viel Spacer du unter die Tretlagerschalen packst, landest du dann auch mit der Kurbel bei 50 mm +/- 1-2 mm.
Hab für dich gerade gemessen. 51mm mit SLX Kurbel, Token Innenlager und 1 dicker, goldener Spacer.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. April 2013)

Dank dir


----------



## B E N (22. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze an einem 2010er Torque Playzone 6.0 hat?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. April 2013)

B E N schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze an einem 2010er Torque Playzone 6.0 hat?



30,9mm


----------



## B E N (22. April 2013)

Das ging schnell, danke


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. April 2013)

Ooooh man, ich hab heut abend schon dreimal das Flashzone in den Warenkorb gelegt und wieder gelöscht.

Ich will mir halt ein pures Park und Downhillbike zulegen um mit dem  Alpinist nicht immer den Spagat zwischen Tourensetup und Park bzw  Downhillsetup machen zu müssen.

Das Flashzone is halt schon mein Traumbike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allerdings bringt mich der Preis etwas ins schwitzen.
Deshalb hab ich auch noch das YT Dues Comp Edition im Auge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich frag mich jetzt halt ob das Flashzone vielleicht doch noch zu nah am  Alpinist anzusiedeln ist oder ob das YT vielleicht doch zu "dick" is um  die hiesigen Freeridestrecken und Flowtrails damit zu heizen.

Was denkt ihr denn?


----------



## Fartzilla (23. April 2013)

Das kommt auf die trails an.. Habe von mehreren Yt Fahrern gehört dass die nicht sehr wendig sind


----------



## motoerhead (23. April 2013)

na ja das yt ist und bleibt halt eine reines dh bike... ob man damit auf einem flowtrail mehr spaß hat?? ich weiß es leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (23. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ooooh man, ich hab heut abend schon dreimal das Flashzone in den Warenkorb gelegt und wieder gelöscht.
> ...[/IMG]



nach dem zweithandy geht der trend nun immer mehr zum zweit-post.
man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...   

zur sache:
ich besitze mittlerweile drei bikes: ein am, ein enduro, ein dh.
ich kann mir keines vorstellen, dass die eigenschaften aller drei bikes vereinen würde. ich könnte höchstens aus drei zwei machen, indem ich das enduro weglasse.
aber der spagat zwischen park und tour ist m.m.n. für ein bike doch zu gross, egal welche marke.

psx0407


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2013)

motoerhead schrieb:


> na ja das yt ist und bleibt halt eine reines dh bike... ob man damit auf einem flowtrail mehr spaß hat?? ich weiß es leider nicht...



Eben das is ja meine Befürchtung...zur Not hätte ich ja noch das Torque. Aber dann steht der neue Hobel vielleicht zu oft nur im Keller.



Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die trails an.. Habe von  mehreren Yt Fahrern gehört dass die nicht sehr wendig sind



Das hab ich auch gehört. En Kumpel von mir fährt Rennen mit dem Tues, allerdings mit dem alten, und der kam in Ottweiler letztens in engen Kurven mit der Kiste gar nit so klar.


----------



## mad1993max (23. April 2013)

hi hätte wer von reverb stealth nutzer villeicht ein paar bilder oder beschreibung für mich, wie ihr die leitung verlegt habt?

lg max

und leitung von der rock shox reverb kürzen? einfach stern und sechskant gegeneinander raus drehen, leitung kürzen und stück wieder einpressen und zusammenschrauben?


----------



## Power-Valve (23. April 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> hi hätte wer von reverb stealth nutzer villeicht ein paar bilder oder beschreibung für mich, wie ihr die leitung verlegt habt?
> 
> lg max
> 
> und leitung von der rock shox reverb kürzen? einfach stern und sechskant gegeneinander raus drehen, leitung kürzen und stück wieder einpressen und zusammenschrauben?



Nee, einfach oben am Fernsteuerhebel die Leitung abschrauben, Kürzen und wieder aufschrauben. Ging bei mir ohne Entlüften...


----------



## mondo-mania (25. April 2013)

Gibt es Infos über einen spezielle Lagerpunkt, welcher Knarzen verursacht. Hab da son Knarzen, dass ich nicht wegbekomme.

Mal vorweg: Sattel knackt nicht, Sattelrohr knackt nicht, Dämpfer auch nicht. Tretlager gut gefettet und plan mit richtigem Drehmoment festgezogen. Also irgendwo im Rahmen wohl..

Ist immer so ein Wechselspiel. Wenn ich sehr feste im hohen Gang antrete, dann knarzt es paar mal und dann ist Ruhe. Wenn ich aus der Situation dann einfedere knarzt es sozusagen in die Ursprüngliche Postition. Also gleiches Geräuch. 

Aber wie gesagt nur beim ersten Antritt nach einem Einfedern oder beim Ersten Einfedern nach einem starken Antritt. Also einmal feste Einfeder ist es beim einfedern weg. Dann einmal feste treten, knarzt es und dann beim weiteren treten nicht und so weiter...

Jemand ne Idee. Vllt ja bekannt. Habe keine Lust alles zu zerlegen.. 

Gruß


----------



## RB_Toyride (26. April 2013)

Hi, hätte da mal ne frage:
Und zwar Brauch ich ein neues Bike und bin auf das torquier Frx mit Singlecrown gestoßen. Die Fox van vorne drin gefällt mir sehr. Allerdings ist es bei mir so, dass ich eine gewisse Strecke zurücklegen muss, um zum Trail zu kommen. Besonders gut gefällt mir auch das angegebene Gewicht. Hab mir überlegt, vorne n kleineres Ritzel zu fahren. Glaubt ihr, man kann mit dem Ding auch mal den Berg hoch fahren, oder wird das eher zur Qual? In dem fall müsste ich dann aufs Ex umsteigen. 

VG


----------



## maddin80 (26. April 2013)

Morgen!

Denke, Du bist mit einem Torque EX dann besser bedient. Mein Torque von 08 wiegt mit ner 66 Marzocchi und einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer knapp 17,5 bis 18kg. Mit nur einem Kettenblatt würde ich im Bergischen Land kaum einen Berg hoch kommen, mit zwei Kettenblätter ( 24 / 36 ) geht es aber recht gut.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2013)

Na ich denke, wenn man mit einem Kona Stinky den Berg hochkommt, geht das auch mit einem FRX mit Van.
Zweifach vorn wäre aber schon nicht verkehrt, aber das lässt sich doch umbauen?


----------



## fuschnick (27. April 2013)

Hi.. nochmal eine Frage an alle die das "New Torque" oder Torque EX vorne auf einfach umgebaut haben und den Adapter für die ISCG05 verwenden.

Welche Kettenführung fahrt ihr und welche Kurbel, eine einfach Kurbel? 

Ich hab hier eine Atlas Kurbel und die MRP G2 Führung. Wenn ich die Kurbel montiere schleift die "Aufnahme" für das kleine Kettenblatt. Ich probiere demnächst noch Distanzringe aus. Frage mich aber ob durch den ISCG Adapter überhaupt eine dreifach Kurbel passt. Es fahren ja genug die Atlas Kurbel einfach mit so einer Kettenführung, aber am Torque mit Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2013)

Update zu meinem Torque FRX Ltd. von 2011

neuer LRS + Reifen. Vom ursprünglichen Aufbau ist nur noch die KeFü und die Sattelstütze übrig. Im aktuellen Aufbau ist es durchaus "tourentauglich"


----------



## 21XC12 (27. April 2013)

Ich will beim '12er Torque auf Coil (Van RC) umsteigen. Fahrfertig wieg ich ca. 86 kg. Welche Feder passt da ungefähr??? Jetzt is ne 300er drin! Konnte leider noch nicht testen, da die Bushings noch fehlen! Der Spring Rate Calculator spuckt mir bei 30 % SAG ne 300er aus und bei 25 % ne 350er!! Jetzt bin ich am rätseln!!


----------



## Fartzilla (27. April 2013)

Also ich wiege 85 kg und fahre eine 450er..damit läuft es super. Habe allerdings ein 2009er


----------



## 21XC12 (28. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich will beim '12er Torque auf Coil (Van RC) umsteigen. Fahrfertig wieg ich ca. 86 kg. Welche Feder passt da ungefähr??? Jetzt is ne 300er drin! Konnte leider noch nicht testen, da die Bushings noch fehlen! Der Spring Rate Calculator spuckt mir bei 30 % SAG ne 300er aus und bei 25 % ne 350er!! Jetzt bin ich am rätseln!!



HALLO??? KEINER EINEN HINWEIS FÜR MICH???


----------



## aibeekey (28. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> übertrieben großes blabla in übertrieben blauer farbe




wärs denn so dramatisch im zweifelsfall ne woche mit 5% sag 'zu viel' rumzufahren?! 

warte auf die bushings, geh fahren, und wenns dann nicht passt -> andere feder


----------



## 21XC12 (28. April 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> wärs denn so dramatisch im zweifelsfall ne woche mit 5% sag 'zu viel' rumzufahren?!
> 
> warte auf die bushings, geh fahren, und wenns dann nicht passt -> andere feder



Unproduktives Blabla deinerseits blabla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hi.. nochmal eine Frage an alle die das "New Torque" oder Torque EX vorne auf einfach umgebaut haben und den Adapter für die ISCG05 verwenden.
> 
> Welche Kettenführung fahrt ihr und welche Kurbel, eine einfach Kurbel?


Ich fahre zwar ein "New Torque FRX", aber da sollte das ja identisch sein. Ich habe die Teile für den Umbau auf 1-fach hier liegen, aber noch nicht verbaut. Ich habe allerdings schon ausgemessen, ob genau der Punkt, an dem du Probleme hast, bei meiner Zusammenstellung passt - und das ist der Fall. Ich werde meine Hone 3-fach Kurbel mit 32er Blatt und der MRP Micro fahren. Deore XT passt wohl auch, die fahren Mehrere am FRX mit verschiedenen Kettenführungen.


----------



## Tobi12 (29. April 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich fahre ein Torque 2011 Playzone mit 9fach SRAM Komponenten und nem Shimano Umwerfer und würde gerne die Schwere Truvativ Kurbel runterhauen und dafür eine SLX einbauen. Als Bash habe ich bereits einen Turbocharger E13, jedoch bin ich immernoch am rätseln welche Kurbelversion der SLX genau die richtige ist. Muss ich darauf achten dass die Kurbel "9-fach" ist oder kann ich auch ne 10er Kurbel in dem System fahren? 

http://www.bike24.net/p115818.html ist das die Richtige? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. April 2013)

10fach Kurbel mit 9fach Ritzelpaket funktioniert. Ist ja letztlich egal, da du ja sicherlich nur mit 1 Kettenblatt vorn fahren wirst, oder?


----------



## Tobi12 (29. April 2013)

Nope, fahre vorne 2-fach.


----------



## pauing (29. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> HALLO??? KEINER EINEN HINWEIS FÜR MICH???



Federhärtenrechnomat:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ooooh man, ich hab heut abend schon dreimal das Flashzone in den Warenkorb gelegt und wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Ich will mir halt ein pures Park und Downhillbike zulegen um mit dem  Alpinist nicht immer den Spagat zwischen Tourensetup und Park bzw  Downhillsetup machen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Alpinist verkaufen und ein gebrauchtes AM(+) und das Flashzone kaufen. 

Weil mein Alpinist mit der Zeit eher immer schwerer wurde, weil ich doch den Spaß am Parkfahren entdeckt habe, ist bei mir vor einigen Monaten ein AM zur Ergänzung dazugekommen.
Die beiden ergänzen sich ganz wunderbar und auch mit dem AM kann man es schon mal ordentlich krachen lassen...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. April 2013)

Tobi12 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich fahre ein Torque 2011 Playzone mit 9fach SRAM Komponenten und nem Shimano Umwerfer und würde gerne die Schwere Truvativ Kurbel runterhauen und dafür eine SLX einbauen. Als Bash habe ich bereits einen Turbocharger E13, jedoch bin ich immernoch am rätseln welche Kurbelversion der SLX genau die richtige ist. Muss ich darauf achten dass die Kurbel "9-fach" ist oder kann ich auch ne 10er Kurbel in dem System fahren?
> 
> ...



Für 2fach die FC-M665 (22-36-Bash) - hab ich auch am 2011er Playzone.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Alpinist verkaufen und ein gebrauchtes AM(+) und das Flashzone kaufen.
> 
> Weil mein Alpinist mit der Zeit eher immer schwerer wurde, weil ich doch den Spaß am Parkfahren entdeckt habe, ist bei mir vor einigen Monaten ein AM zur Ergänzung dazugekommen.
> Die beiden ergänzen sich ganz wunderbar und auch mit dem AM kann man es schon mal ordentlich krachen lassen...



Nee du Danke!
Die Nummer mit dem AM hatte ich schon...wir passen nit zusammen


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

Uih... krass. Garantiefall?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Uih... krass. Garantiefall?



Nöö...Aaaaber ich habs versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. April 2013)

@schbiker

Alter  , was hast du mit der Kiste angestellt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2013)

@Freerider1504

Is schon über ein Jahr her. 
Mir isses Tretlagergehäuse gebrochen dadurch hab ich die Kontrolle verloren und hab mich um nen Baum gewickelt.


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2013)

Krass!!

Hier mal 2 Bilder von der Freeride Tour im Rahmen der Canyon Days.


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. April 2013)

meine frage hat sich soeben erledigt...sorry


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2013)

Hab jetzt heut das Alpinist endlich auf 1fach umgebaut.
Im Moment noch mit 36er KB vorne 34er is bestellt und auch schon unterwegs.
Hab die Nerven mit dieser Canyon Kettenführung endgültig verloren nachdem mir gestern in Trassem auf der Freeride ca. 4 mal die Kette aufs kleine KB gefallen is und ich immer ins Leere gelatscht hab.

Test auf Tourentauglichkeit folgt soblad das 34er montiert ist

Tschüs Chainsuck, tschüs 430gr...hallo dicke Waden


----------



## Nothing85 (30. April 2013)

Habe auch noch eine Descendant mit einem 32T hier liegen brauch nur noch eine anständige Einfachführung...da ich dieses Setup erstmal nur ausprobieren will muss ich warten bis mal eine passende irgendwo verkauft wird. 
Hauptgrund bei mir ist das ich mich evtl von dem Hammer(schmidt)gewicht  trennen möchte.

Deswegen bin ich neugierig auf dein Test in bezug auf Tourentauglichkeit.


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

Was für eine Übersetzungsbandbreite willst du denn dann fahren? Hatte heute auch mal so gerechnet... bräuchte dann bei einem 32er vorn, hinten eine 11-42 Kassette


----------



## Nothing85 (30. April 2013)

Ich habe da nicht groß rumgerechnet...ich geh einfach von der HS aus da habe ich ein 24Kettenblatt drin....so und nun ist es so das ich die Kurbel jetzt hier liegen habe zwar nur mit einem 32KB wo ich bestimmt bei manchen Anstiegen schieben muss...
Den Overdrive brauche ich meist nur berg ab und da auch nur zum antretten...so mit geh ich von aus das 32 die gute Mitte ist...
Ich werde es für mich ausprobieren ist ja schnell gemacht wenn es nichts taugt bau ich wieder um und warte bis mal xx1 günstiger werden oder es andere erschwinglichere Sachen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## dirtbiker123 (30. April 2013)

Nabend,
wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen freerider zulegen und bin dabei beim Dropzone hängen geblieben. Allerdings war und bin ich mir von Anfang an nicht zu 100% sicher gewesen, ob es denn ein freerider oder downhiller werden sollte. Denke mir aber, dass es für den Anfang und für den hauptsächlichen Einsatz von mir reichen wird sich das Dropzone anzuschaffen.
An der Stelle muss ich mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen:
Wenn ich nach einiger Zeit merke, dass es doch eher ein downhiller sein soll, wäre es ja möglich die singlecrown mit einer doublecrown auszutauschen. Doch ändert sich hierdurch die Geometrie im wesentlichen? Beim Dropzone, Rockzone und Flashzone ist der Rahmen (New Torque) doch der gleiche oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. April 2013)

Hallo,

du kannst das ohne Probleme umbauen, ist ja der selbe Rahmen.

Wenn du feststellst das Freeride und Downhill doch nichts für dich ist, könntest du auch eine zwei Fach Kurbel montieren


----------



## dirtbiker123 (30. April 2013)

Alles klar danke.
Freeride oder Downhill wird es schon sein, denn es muss irgendwas zum runterhacken sein


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,
 ich überlege mir das tourque frx whipzone zu kaufen,
 nun ists bei mir immer schwierig, da ich sehr groß bin: 1,94 m...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich würde gerne nach koblenz fahren um mich mal auf
 das bike zu stellen (größe L), nur, wenns kein sinn macht, kann ich auch spritgeld sparen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nun meine frage -
 wei groß seid ihr bei einer rahmengröße L beim tourque frx??


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2013)

Hab ein L aus 2012. Bin 1,89 groß.
Überlegst ein M zu kaufen oder wie??


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

hehehe, M? 
nein sicher nicht. 

befürchte nur das L auch zu klein sein könnte bei meiner größe.
es sei denn hier melden sich leute die ca. genauso groß sind wie ich und sich auf dem bike wohlfühlen.


----------



## Alkieeee (1. Mai 2013)

Hey Nik,

bin ca. 1.91 groß und fahre das Rockzone 2012 auch in L.

passt bei mir von der Größe optimal. XL gibt es ja auch nicht  L ist super wendig und lässt sich auch perfekt treten. Man steht gut zentral über dem Bike. 
Also ich bin zurfrieden 

Allerdings kann ich dich auch darauf hinweisen das L bei Canyon schon klein ist im gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein yt tues 2.0 in M und das ist nur minimal kleiner als mein canyon. 

Gruss Niggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (1. Mai 2013)

Wobei ich immer wieder darauf hinweisen muss, dass das 2013er FRX gegenüber dem 2012er gewachsen ist.

Ich hab mit 180 ein 2012er in L, beim 2013er würde mir M locker reichen


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

oh, okey, ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das canyon relativ große rahmen bauen, im vergleich zu andern herstellern,...hm, is wohl doch nich so.

ja, xl gibts leider nicht,weiß ich...


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Wobei ich immer wieder darauf hinweisen muss, dass das 2013er FRX gegenüber dem 2012er gewachsen ist.
> 
> Ich hab mit 180 ein 2012er in L, beim 2013er würde mir M locker reichen




aha, intressant gibts da geometrie-zahlen zum vergleichen?


----------



## Jogi (1. Mai 2013)

NikNok schrieb:


> aha, intressant gibts da geometrie-zahlen zum vergleichen?



Die akuellen sind auf der canyon HP, die 2012er hab ich im Katalog. Ich schau später mal nach.
Evtl. Findest du sie auch im "seen on trail" Thread


----------



## dirtbiker123 (1. Mai 2013)

Welche Rahmengrße würdet ihr mir denn bei dem FRX Dropzone empfehlen?
Bin 1,73m groß => S oder M?   Wobei man bei der Größe M zur Zeit 5!! Wochen länger warten müsste...


----------



## mad1993max (1. Mai 2013)

hi ich bin grad am überlegen für meine elixir bremesen shimano icetech xtr rotoren zu kaufen, macht das sinn, bzw zahlt sich das aus?

aja und ich würd gern hinten von 203 auf 160 umsteigen, geht das beim 2013er torque? bzw reicht der adapter der bei der 203er drauf is wenn ich die beilagscheiben raus nehm?

lg max


----------



## Thiel (1. Mai 2013)

180 ist das kleinste ohne Adapter.


----------



## Jogi (1. Mai 2013)

Anhang anzeigen FRX.pdf
(Quelle: Canyon Katalog MTB 2012 / MTB 2013)


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

Alkieeee schrieb:


> Hey Nik,
> 
> bin ca. 1.91 groß und fahre das Rockzone 2012 auch in L.
> 
> ...



hi nochmal,
habe grade mal die geometriedaten vom YT-Tues und dem canyon frx whipzone verglichen (beide in L),
hm, also kann ich mir jetzt schwer vorstellen was du sagst, da die geometrie beim whipzone schon ein bissl großzügiger ausfällt.


----------



## Alkieeee (1. Mai 2013)

NikNok schrieb:


> hi nochmal,
> habe grade mal die geometriedaten vom YT-Tues und dem canyon frx whipzone verglichen (beide in L),
> hm, also kann ich mir jetzt schwer vorstellen was du sagst, da die geometrie beim whipzone schon ein bissl großzügiger ausfällt.



Ist ein rein optischer Eindruck aus der Praxis der sich nicht auf reine daten stützt  
Ich hoffe du hast auch die 2012 Modelle verglichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (1. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> 180 ist das kleinste ohne Adapter.



das heißt minimal ist 180 realisierbar?

was für discs würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Power-Valve (1. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> das heißt minimal ist 180 realisierbar?
> 
> was für discs würdet ihr empfehlen?



Warum kleinere Bremsscheibe?


----------



## jedy (2. Mai 2013)

wie thiel schon sagte, aufgrund des directmount standards ist 180 das kleinste was möglich ist. habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht. warum kleiner? weil ich mit meinen 72 kg fliegengewicht keine 200 mm pizzascheibe am HR brauche


----------



## hugecarl (2. Mai 2013)

auf die gefahr hin, dass die frage schon mal gestellt wurde: sind die maße für die buchsen vom 09er frx unten und oben gleich? also 8x22mm?


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Is schon über ein Jahr her.
> Mir isses Tretlagergehäuse gebrochen dadurch hab ich die Kontrolle verloren und hab mich um nen Baum gewickelt.



Ein gebrochenes Tretlagergehäuse klingt für mich durchaus nach einem Garantiefall. Mit welcher Begründung wurde denn abgelehnt?


----------



## smithi80 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte die Gabel am 2011er Alpinist enttraveln lassen, aber anscheinend geht das nicht da die Kartusche eine kürzere ist sprich genau für 170mm Gabeln ist, habt ihr die gleich Erfahrung bzw hat das schon mal jemand probiert von euch?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Mai 2013)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte die Gabel am 2011er Alpinist enttraveln lassen, aber anscheinend geht das nicht da die Kartusche eine kürzere ist sprich genau für 170mm Gabeln ist, habt ihr die gleich Erfahrung bzw hat das schon mal jemand probiert von euch?



Also mich würds überraschen wenn du wirklich ne 170mm Gabel hast.
Ich kenne nur die 180mm die dann auf 170mm getravelt werden oder halt die 160mm Gabeln.
Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ein gebrochenes Tretlagergehäuse klingt für mich durchaus nach einem Garantiefall. Mit welcher Begründung wurde denn abgelehnt?



Unsachgemäße Handhabung oder irgend so ein Kokolores

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nimmer


----------



## smithi80 (3. Mai 2013)

Jepp so geht es mir auch , war mir eigendlich auch sicher das es eine getravelte 180er ist, hab die Gabel verkauft, er hat sie enttraveln wollen ging aber anscheinend nicht da die kartusche eine 170er ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. Mai 2013)

Also wie's bei der TALAS is weiß ich nicht, aber bei meiner Float hab ich einfach den Spacer rausgeholt und fertig! Bilder in meinem Album falls es jd interessiert!


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Mai 2013)

Ist bei der Talas so. Absoluter Schwachsinn leider.


----------



## Que.Xx (4. Mai 2013)

Liebe Torque Gemeinde, ich bräuchte einmal euren Rat. Habe leider durch lesen und Sufu nicht direkt Antwort gefunden. 

Ich bauen mir grad ein Enduro Fully auf, Rahmen Canyon ES 09. Ist der FW vorne auf 160mm limitiert? Habt ihr Gabelvorschläge, aufgrund eigener Torque Enduro aufbauten?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Mai 2013)

Fährt sich vorne mit 180 besser.. Bilde ich mir zumindest ein


----------



## aibeekey (4. Mai 2013)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Liebe Torque Gemeinde, ich bräuchte einmal euren Rat. Habe leider durch lesen und Sufu nicht direkt Antwort gefunden.
> 
> Ich bauen mir grad ein Enduro Fully auf, Rahmen Canyon ES 09. Ist der FW vorne auf 160mm limitiert? Habt ihr Gabelvorschläge, aufgrund eigener Torque Enduro aufbauten?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal



wenn du ne 180er gabel reinbaust, solltest du eventuell eine absenkbare nehmen.
der sitzrohrwinkel wird sonst recht flach und das torque sackt dir hinten weg, wenn du 30% sag im stehen hast.
also entweder weniger sag fahren, absenkbare gabel, oder damit abfinden, dass man recht weit nach vorne rutschen muss, wenns steil wird 

ich selbst hab ne 180er domain u-turn mit smubob hülse drin.


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Mai 2013)

170 er Lyrik U-Turn rein und glücklich werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (4. Mai 2013)

mit 170 hat man immernoch nen lenkwinkel von 67°... die 180er gabel und 66,5 schaden dem bike keinesfalls.


----------



## Que.Xx (4. Mai 2013)

Okay, danke für die Antworten . Das mit der Absenkung bergauf hatte ich auch im Kopf.


----------



## hugecarl (4. Mai 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin, dass die frage schon mal gestellt wurde: sind die maße für die buchsen vom 09er frx unten und oben gleich? also 8x22mm?



kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## anulu (4. Mai 2013)

180er Lyrik ohne Absenkung funzt super im ES'09!

Beim Es'09 wars zumindest mal 8x22 oben un unne!


----------



## aibeekey (4. Mai 2013)

anulu schrieb:


> 180er Lyrik ohne Absenkung funzt super im ES'09!



kommt halt auch ein wenig auf den wohnort an 
ich würds nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Mai 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> ich würds nicht fahren wollen.



Ist halt auch die Frage, ob das Tretlager nicht zu hoch kommt und man zu weit überm Hinterrad sitzt. 

Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Mai 2013)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> kann mir niemand helfen?



Es ist 22,2x8.


----------



## Que.Xx (4. Mai 2013)

Derzeitiger Einsatzort wäre Taunus und ggf mal leicht innen Park. Habe einen RS RT3 verbaut. Denke ich bleibe erstmal bei der 160mm mit uturn. Ggf wird dann der Dämpfer und die Gabel im laufe getauscht.


----------



## DerArzt (5. Mai 2013)

moin jungs, habe vor mir ein 2012er Speedzone in M zu kaufen.
habt ihr erfahrungen,wie sich das mit einer SC fahren lässt??

beste grüße und danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Torque FRX Ltd von 2011.

Auf der linken Seite der Wippe zieht sich aus unerklärlichen Gründen 1 Lager aus dem Lagersitz.

Hatte gestern alles ausgebaut und das Lager wieder ordentlich in den Lagersitz gepresst. Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass es wieder herausgedrückt war.

Ist das Problem jemandem bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (5. Mai 2013)

Hier mein Torque mit neuer Gabel
Vorher mit Totem (coil) und 180mm jetzt mit MZ Bomber 55cr mit 170mm...
Gewicht liegt bei ca 16,1kg (Personenwaage)


----------



## DerArzt (5. Mai 2013)

wie verhielt sich denn deine totem an dem canyon im bezug auf geo? 

kamst du von einer dc?


----------



## Fartzilla (5. Mai 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> habe ein Problem mit meinem Torque FRX Ltd von 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi, habe das bei meinem 09er auch und war damit bei canyon fragen als nach dem aus und Einbau das Problem wieder auftrat. Laut canyon ist es unbedenklich.


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Mai 2013)

Also mit der Totem als auch mit der 55 habe ich berg auf kein weg sacken oder sonstiges geht sehr gut bis zu einer gewissen Steigung dann kommt halt einfach das VR hoch egal wie weit man sich nach vorn beugt...
Ansonsten merke ich nicht viel unterschied von der Geo nur das halbe Kilo weniger macht sich positiv bemerkbar.
Fahre schon immer sc.


----------



## Jok3r (6. Mai 2013)

Hey Canyon Liebhaber, ich verkaufe mein Canyon Torque Fr 7.0 aus dem Jahre 2008. Ich habe das Bike immer gut gepflegt und einiges dran gemacht, wer interresse hat kann sich ja melden! es kostet kein vermögen


----------



## 7rinak3r (6. Mai 2013)

Moin,
kann mir wer ein Tretlager für Canyon Torque 2012 FRX 9.0 empfehlen? Müsste glaube ich BSA 73mm sein? Bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Drauf ist eine E13 by the Hive (30mm Achsmaß)

Kumpel meint:
e*thirteen BSA DH 

Was meint ihr?

Danke schon mal


----------



## B E N (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mein 2010er Playzone auf eine Lyrik Gabel umgerüstet.






So sieht das aus. Ohne post-mount Adapter passt die Bremse jetzt nicht mehr. Auf dem Foto sitzt der post-mount Adapter eines Kumpels, den konnte ich mir aber nur für die eine Tour leihen. Und ohne ist ja blöd, also brauche ich so einen Adapter. Weiß jemand aus dem Kopf welcher da ran muss? Oder braucht ihr noch mehr Daten zum Bike? Ist original, bis auf die neue Lyrik R Dual Air und die Sattelstütze.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2013)

180er float im 09er fr. Die 2012er ist leider seeehr progressiv.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2013)

Starkes Bild... 
Wenn deine Waden etwas mehr Sonnebräune hätten, wäre es sicher mein neues Hintergrundbild geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (7. Mai 2013)

Fahre en Vivid mit 400er Feder und zw. 20 und 25 % SAG. Bei der 350 warns so 26-28 %. Wiege nackt 75 KG also schätze mal 80 voll angezogen. Ich würd bei dir zu ner 400er tendieren...


21XC12 schrieb:


> HALLO??? KEINER EINEN HINWEIS FÜR MICH???


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Mai 2013)

An die Torque-Spezis:

-Ist es normal das beim Luft ablasen aus (m)einer Fox 36 Float noch eine Ladung grünes Öl hinterher schießt?  

Die Gabel spricht meiner Einschätzung nach "ganz OK" an aber hab leider kein Vergleich um das wirklich 100% zu beurteilen.

-Wieviel ml Öl ist normalerweise drin bzw gehört rein? 

-Ist der Service für normal handwerklich begabte durchführbar?


----------



## mondo-mania (7. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> An die Torque-Spezis:
> 
> -Ist es normal das beim Luft ablasen aus (m)einer Fox 36 Float noch eine Ladung grünes Öl hinterher schießt?



Kommt vor...



Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> An die Torque-Spezis:
> Die Gabel spricht meiner Einschätzung nach "ganz OK" an aber hab leider kein Vergleich um das wirklich 100% zu beurteilen.
> 
> -Wieviel ml Öl ist normalerweise drin bzw gehört rein?
> ...



gibt auf der fox seite nach einiger suche ne tabelle dafür. google mal "fox oil chart" aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass in die Luftseite 15 ml kommen und in die Dämpferseite so 40 ml. Da ist die Kolbenstange viel dünner, daher mehr Platz für Öl.

Und wenn du mit "service", das Öl in den Castings wechseln meinst, dann ist es für jederman machbar. Bei Bedarf schreib ich dir dafür sogar ne Step-by-step anleitung...

Gruß


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2013)

Trailflow 2012... also ne Float? Sind dann 40ml pro Seite. Ist ganz simpel, hab ich auch grad gemacht. Auf der Fox Seite findest du die Ölmengen und auch eine gute Anleitung. Videos gibt es auch

Edit: Oh, steht ja da... Fox 36 Float


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Mai 2013)

@mondo-mania

Ok danke, war nur etwas besorgt das da etwas n.i.O ist.

Ich bemühe bei Fox mal die Suche nach Service...

VORAB:

Nimmt ihr für eure Gabel das org. Fox Öl oder kann man ggf. auf ein anderes Öl zurück greifen?

Das gleiche für die Dichtungen, nur org. Fox oder gibt es im Aftermarket evtl was besseres?

Gruß


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch lange gelesen... und normales Motoröl genommen. Viel meinen, dass die Fox damit besser geht. Zumindest ist es erheblich günstiger. Da ja das Öl in der Fox keine Dämpfungsfunktion übernehmen muß, sondern nur schmiert, ist logischerweise Motoröl dafür perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Mai 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Fahre en Vivid mit 400er Feder und zw. 20 und 25 % SAG. Bei der 350 warns so 26-28 %. Wiege nackt 75 KG also schätze mal 80 voll angezogen. Ich würd bei dir zu ner 400er tendieren...



Vielen Dank!!! Sehr nett das doch noch jemand sich die Mühe gemacht hat zu antworten!!!


----------



## User60311 (8. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> -Ist es normal das beim Luft ablasen aus (m)einer Fox 36 Float noch eine Ladung grünes Öl hinterher schießt?


ja, ist normal. Solange es sich nur um ein paar wenige Tröpchen handelt.

Denn das Öl zur Schmierung kommt normalerweise "unter" (also nicht in) die Luftkammer. Ist nun eine Dichtung der Luftkammer hinüber, dann drückst da auch Öl durch. Würdest du dann aber auch am Luftverlust merken.





> -Wieviel ml Öl ist normalerweise drin bzw gehört rein?
> -Ist der Service für normal handwerklich begabte durchführbar?


Ist total einfach !
Das einzigste was du dir beim ersten Service neu zulegen solltest:
- der "Crush-Washer", mit dem die Dämpfungsseite abgedichtet wird (oder wars die FederSeite? bin mir grad unsicher, steht aber in der Anleitung) 
-> denn der war bei allen Fox Float die ich bisher unter den Fingern hatte derbe platt und nicht wieder verwendbar.
- Die Staubabstreifer (Dust-Wiper)
-> Solltest du eh wechseln. Und beim "ersten mal" bekommste die einfacher auf die zerstörende Art raus 
- gutes Fett
-> PM600 von Liquid-O-Ring (is quasie die neue Judy-Butter)
---> Das macht die Luftdämpfungssysteme zwar beim kalten, aller ersten einfedern erst ma störrischer, aber sobald die Blörre warm is, flutsch es!

Als Schmieröl kannst du vollsynthetisches Motoröl nehmen.
-> Das muss aber dann auch häufiger erneuert werden !


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. Mai 2013)

@User60311

Super. Danke für die Infos.



> ja, ist normal. Solange es sich nur um ein paar wenige Tröpchen handelt.



Ja waren nur paar Tropfen. Was mir grad eingefallen ist, hatte das Bike zuvor ca. 2 Tage auf dem Kopf stehen lassen. Dann ca. 3 Tage am Stück bewegt. Vermute es hängt damit zusammen... aber normal sollte die Dichtung "dicht" halten. 

Eben geguckt, wow... 30,- EUR für 1 Liter Öl. 
Also ich werde normales Motoröl nehmen.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Mai 2013)

Sicher das es grünes war? Unter dem Luftventil in der Kammer is Fox Fluid (Blau) und von unten wird die Gabel mit Green Oil (Grün) befüllt! Füllmenge is 5 ml Blau und 40 ml Grün! Wenn du die Luftkammer öffnest vorher Luft raus sonst fliegt dir alles im die Ohren! Wenn Green Oil sich durch die Dichtung der Kartusche in die Luftkammer drückt wird die Gabel progressiver also weniger feinfühlig!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es "grün" war....*evtl hat es sich etwas mit dem Fox Fluid vermengt. *

In dem Fall mache ich demnächst ein Service. Evtl kann ich danach mehr zum Ansprechverhalten sagen ob ein Unterschied da ist oder nicht.

Hab eben gelesen das Fox Fuild ein Silikonöl ist, verwendet ihr Alternativ was anderes? 

Gruß


----------



## motoerhead (8. Mai 2013)

hallo hallo, 

ich bauche für mein trailflow einen neuen steuersatz.... ich kenn mich mit den dingern leider nicht aus und wollte fragen, wechen ich bestellen muss? 
gibts auch einen winkelsteuersatz?

vielen Dank!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Mai 2013)

Falls du noch den 10 Series drin hast und der hinüber ist tauscht Canyon kostenlos gegen den 40 Series! Den 10 Series is sehr anfällig und bei vielen 12er Torques reklamiert worden!


----------



## motoerhead (8. Mai 2013)

mmh nee den habe ich dich nicht, ich glaube, dass ich einen acros habe... aber vielen dank!
also müsste ich mir für unten den kaufen?:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35006_40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html


----------



## Alkieeee (8. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Falls du noch den 10 Series drin hast und der hinüber ist tauscht Canyon kostenlos gegen den 40 Series! Den 10 Series is sehr anfällig und bei vielen 12er Torques reklamiert worden!



Tauscht Canyon die 10 auch aus wenn das Bike zur Inspektion da ist? Mein Rockzone 2012 ist grade in Koblenz.  Wenn nicht, woran merk ich denn das der Steuersatz kaputt ist?  

 Lg Niggo


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Mai 2013)

Das der Steuersatz kaputt ist merkst, wenn sich der Lenker schwergängig Drehen lässt. Oder wenn du Spiel im Steuersatz hast, welches durch nachstellen nicht mehr weg geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!! Sehr nett das doch noch jemand sich die Mühe gemacht hat zu antworten!!!



Ich fahre den Vivid mit einer 350er Feder, bei 73kg naggisch. Das ergibt bei mir um die 25% Sag.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> wie verhielt sich denn deine totem an dem canyon im bezug auf geo?


Falls es hilft: mein 2010er Torque fährt sich mit Totem Coil ganz hervorragend!

Gabel spricht sehr fein an und ist - erwartungsgemäß - ordentlich steif. 

Für lange schnelle Auffahrten zurre ich die Totem mit dem Canyon-Spanngurt (von der Auslieferung) etwas zusammen. Oft ist das aber gar nicht nötig.


----------



## DerArzt (8. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Falls es hilft: mein 2010er Torque fährt sich mit Totem Coil ganz hervorragend!
> 
> Gabel spricht sehr fein an und ist - erwartungsgemäß - ordentlich steif.
> 
> Für lange schnelle Auffahrten zurre ich die Totem mit dem Canyon-Spanngurt (von der Auslieferung) etwas zusammen. Oft ist das aber gar nicht nötig.



Besten Dank. Überlege, mich zwischen der Lyrik Coil und der Totem zu entscheiden. 


Hat jmd.  ein technisches Datenblatt der 2012er Reihe? Canyon ist anscheinend zu dumm um mir eines zu schicken.


----------



## Alkieeee (8. Mai 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das der Steuersatz kaputt ist merkst, wenn sich der Lenker schwergängig Drehen lässt. Oder wenn du Spiel im Steuersatz hast, welches durch nachstellen nicht mehr weg geht.



Alles klar danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Weißt du auch ob canyon die  vorsorglich austauscht, wenn die so viele Reklamationen bekommen haben?


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. Mai 2013)

meine elixir r  erst nach einiger bergabfahrt kraft auf und verliert sie über die nacht wieder


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2013)

Also ohne das du was sagst werden sie wohl nicht tauschen! Einfach mal anrufen und nett fragen! Das könnte schon ausreichen!


----------



## jonalisa (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe auch Probleme mit der Geotabelle des 2012er Torques.
Canyon schickt mir keine korrigierte Tabelle.
Jene im 2012er Katalog war nämlich falsch. Anscheinend hatten sie damals nicht verstanden, dass sich Reach und Stack durch den Einbau einer längeren Gabel verändern.
Ich verfüge nicht über die geeigneten Messgeräte um Reach und Stack an meinem Torque "genau" zu ermitteln. Weiters weiß ich auch nicht ob sich die Werte im Katalog auf die 170er oder die 180er Gabel beziehen. Daher kann ich die Werte auch nicht rechnerisch ermitteln.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Mai 2013)

Frage zum Verständnis an mich, möchtest du Erbsen zählen? Wieviel ändert sich der Stack und Reach Wert bei einer 170er bzw. einer 180er Gabel in der Realität? Es sind max. 3-5mm, oder? Vielleicht denke ich auch nur zu einfach, mag sein. Ändert sich dabei was am Fahrgefühl grundlegend? Wird es dann unfahrbar?

Es wäre nett mir vielleicht ein paar Worte dazu zu schreiben, bin gespannt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jonalisa (9. Mai 2013)

Erbsen find ich geil!!!

Du wirst sicherlich recht damit haben, aber ist nicht alles am Rad so:
- Übersetzungsbandbreiten
- Schrittlängen
- Reifendruck
- Lenk- bzw. Sitzwinkel
......

Daher hoffe ich auf konstruktivere Beiträge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (9. Mai 2013)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> meine elixir r  erst nach einiger bergabfahrt kraft auf und verliert sie über die nacht wieder



mal entlüftet? welche beläge hast du drauf?


----------



## DerArzt (9. Mai 2013)

kennt jmd. die einbaumaße der lrs beim 2012 (das orange/silberne) ?
brauche wohl ein neues HR und kenn die maße nicht..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> kennt jmd. die einbaumaße der lrs beim 2012 (das orange/silberne) ?
> brauche wohl ein neues HR und kenn die maße nicht..



Is X12 also 142mm.


----------



## Joeer (10. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein gebrauchtes Torque 2010 gekauft, mit dem ich gerade übe  Beim "Üben" ist mir das Sattelgestellt vom Sattel abgebrochen - habe den Selle Italia sattel mit den Totenköpfen drauf (SLR T1 Kevlar) - jetzt der Sattel nicht gerade der günstigte ist - weiß jemand ob man irgendwie dieses Titangestell seperat bestellen/kaufen kann? Der Sattel so ist in Ordnung.

Danke!
LG Joeer


----------



## bi_69 (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

hat jemand von euch schon einen Gabelservice bei der 2013er Lyrik RC2DH gemacht? Die Fox hatten wir ja hier schon im Forum... Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, aber ich hab das noch nie vorher gemacht und würd mich über ein paar Tipps oder ne Anleitung (welches Öl, etc.) freuen damit das kein Massaker wird!  Danke schonmal


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Mai 2013)

Unten ins Casting kannst Du zur Schmierung ganz normales Motoröl einfüllen. Oben in die Dämpfungskartusche muss Gabelöl hinein. Fuchs Silkolene ist beispielsweise sehr empfehlenswert!

Infos zu den Ölständen gibt's auf der SRAM website. 
Eine gute Anleitung findest Du auf YouTube.

Dieser Thread hier enthält auch viele wertvolle Informationen. Ist nur leider sehr lang und unübersichtlich geworden:
Klick mich!

PS: Wenn Du Deine RC2DH Kartusche ans Laufen bekommst - verrate mir bitte den Trick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bi_69 (10. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Unten ins Casting kannst Du zur Schmierung ganz normales Motoröl einfüllen. Oben in die Dämpfungskartusche muss Gabelöl hinein. Fuchs Silkolene ist beispielsweise sehr empfehlenswert!
> 
> Infos zu den Ölständen gibt's auf der SRAM website.
> Eine gute Anleitung findest Du auf YouTube.
> ...


 
Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ... werd´s die Tage mal probieren...


----------



## der_Wolf (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

 ich fahre ein Canyon TORQUE FRX 8.0 DROPZONE 2012 und hatte das Bike im August wegen Hauptlager schaden eingeschickt jetzt knackt das Hauptlager schon wieder also wird das Lager wieder kaputt sein kann mir jemand sagen ob Canyon gute oder billige Lager verbaut???


 MFG


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Mai 2013)

kann mir hier Jemand sagen, welchen Tune Canyon beim 2011er Dropzone (Größe L) mit dem Vivid Air verbaut hat?

War das mid/mid oder mid/high?


----------



## jedy (10. Mai 2013)

mid/mid


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Mai 2013)

auch bei Größe L, ja?


----------



## jedy (10. Mai 2013)

ja !


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Mai 2013)

mein Drahtesel...Original ist noch der Rahmen,LRS und die Schaltung.
...letzte Änderung Work Components Steuersatz -2° ,Boxxer WC 2012  
16,92Kg






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 9mmBong (11. Mai 2013)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...kann mir jemand sagen ob Canyon gute oder billige Lager verbaut???
> 
> ...



Würd ich dir gern sagn aber ich scheitere gerade noch an den silbernen Spacern über den Lagern. kann mir einer sagen wie ich die am besten rausbekomm? Drehen lassen se sich nich und mit der Zange rutsch ich auch nur ab...

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/dsY1IimfVY.JPG


----------



## Schepperbeppo (11. Mai 2013)

> Würd ich dir gern sagn aber ich scheitere gerade noch an den silbernen Spacern über den Lagern. kann mir einer sagen wie ich die am besten rausbekomm? Drehen lassen se sich nich und mit der Zange rutsch ich auch nur ab...


Hab ausser Schraubenausdreher mit Linksgewinde reindrehen und dann von der anderen Seite ausschlagen keine bessere Lösung gefunden.... Viel Erfolg


----------



## North (12. Mai 2013)

Servus, 

ich würde mir gerne in mein 2009er Torque eine Kindshock Dropzone mit Remote einbauen. Leider sind keine Halter für die Zugverlegung vorhanden. Hat einer von Euch vielleicht einen Tipp wie man die Züge vernünftig verlegen kann? Ich hatte bereits im Forum gesucht, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Besten Dank! 

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (12. Mai 2013)

hm, schwer, wenn man die später wieder abnehmen will. Kabelbinder sind wohl nur eine übergangslösung.. 
ich überlege auch mal  
... 


hat jmd. zufällig noch ein Hinterrad in 142x12 übrig?


----------



## Miriquidibiker (12. Mai 2013)

Tipp für die Leitungsbefestigung bei fehlender Zugführung. Diese Führung unter das Oberrohr geklebt und die Klemmschellen durch kleine Kabelbinder ersetzt, hält super.

Hier der Link: http://www.singlespeed-fixedgear.co...-on-guides---bremsleitungshalter-4er-set.html


----------



## whurr (13. Mai 2013)

North schrieb:


> ich würde mir gerne in mein 2009er Torque eine Kindshock Dropzone mit Remote einbauen. Leider sind keine Halter für die Zugverlegung vorhanden. Hat einer von Euch vielleicht einen Tipp wie man die Züge vernünftig verlegen kann?



Ich hab Kabelbinder in Rahmenfarbe genommen und zwischen Zug und Rahmen kleine Stücke alten Schlauch gelegt. 
Damit bekommst Du etwas Abstand und somit keine Scheuerstellen.

Wenn man die 2 Befestigungspunkte eher im vorderen Teil des Oberrohres wählt, läuft die sich bilden Schlinge beim Absenken besser als wenn man das Kabel über das ganze Oberrohr fest macht.


----------



## whurr (13. Mai 2013)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> ... kann mir jemand sagen ob Canyon gute oder billige Lager verbaut???



Der Hersteller wurde hier schon einige Male genannt (kann mich nur nicht erinnern). Ist kein SKF und kein INA.
Bis jetzt hab ich aber noch von keinen Klagen über schlechte Lagerqualität gelesen.

Ich selbst habe an meinen 2011er Torque gerade die Horstlinklager gewechselt und war erstaunt wie gut sie im ausgebauten Zustand noch liefen.
Das Hauptlager und Wippe/Unterrohr-Lager fühlen sich noch bestens an.

Die Radialgelenklager an der Wippe der "normalen Torques" ab 2010 halten hingegen nicht so wirklich lange.
Da fing es bei mir nach einem Jahr mit leichtem Spiel an.
Das scheint aber an der Lagerart selbst zu liegen.
Von Problemen mit diesen Lagern haben schon mehrere berichtet.

Soweit ich weiß, sind die aber am FRX nicht verbaut (bitte korriegen falls ich mich da irre).


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. Mai 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Der Hersteller wurde hier schon einige Male genannt (kann mich nur nicht erinnern). Ist kein SKF und kein INA.



In meiner Müllkiste liegt noch eins, das vom Torque sein könnte. Steht "JNK" drauf, falls dir das was nützt.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es Normlager in Normqualität sind, wie sie bei 99% aller Bikes verwendet werden. Da muss man keinen Bohei um die Lagerqualität machen.  Die Unterschiede liegen eher in der Größe, Anzahl und wie sinnvoll sie verbaut sind. Das ist aber nicht mehr zu ändern, wenn man schon ein Torque hat.


----------



## 9mmBong (13. Mai 2013)

Also in meinem Torque ES 8 von 2009 sind ebenfalls JNK Japan Lager verbaut.
Die Hauptschwingenlager waren überhaupt nicht mehr bewegbar und die andern haben auch schon spürbar was abbekommen.

Waren die Lager bei euch auch so fest eingebresst?

Ich musste sowohl ziemlich stark ziehen, als auch schläge mit dem Hammer verpassen, bevor sich eins aus dem Rahmen löste.


----------



## Ingeboarg (15. Mai 2013)

Hab da ein Torque FRX 2010 bei dem sich die untere Schraube vom Dämpfer nicht mehr herausnehmen lässt, weil sie vermutlich krumm ist. Wenn sie lose ist kann ich sie ein wenig bewegen, aber habe keine Ahnung, wie ich sie da raus bekommen soll ohne gröbste Gewalt anzuwenden. hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Fartzilla (15. Mai 2013)

Durchbohren würde mir da spontan einfallen


----------



## mad1993max (16. Mai 2013)

hi fährt wer von euch ne hope m4 oder v4 am torque ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (16. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr ne M4. Kann ich empfehlen. wieso fragst?


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2013)

Moin,
Habe soeben bemerkt, dass diese Gelenklager Druckstrebe/Wippe am 2012er Torque schon wieder Spiel haben. Taugen anscheinend wirklich nichts. Die ersten waren letztes Jahr genau nach 8 Wochen hin... nach nur wenigen Ausfahrten. Außerdem finde ich ich den Preis etwas happig.

Frage nun, hat den schon jemand eine Alternative zu den Originalen von Canyon verbaut/probiert oder kennt ein anderes Lager das sich dafür besser eignen würde?

Wovon ich schon oft gelesen habe, sind diese igus/iglidur Gleitlager aus Kunststoff. Sind auch preislich sehr interessant. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit und könnte man die für diesen Zweck nehmen?


----------



## whurr (17. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... hat den schon jemand eine Alternative zu den Originalen von Canyon verbaut/probiert oder kennt ein anderes Lager das sich dafür besser eignen würde?
> 
> Wovon ich schon oft gelesen habe, sind diese igus/iglidur Gleitlager aus Kunststoff. Sind auch preislich sehr interessant. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit und könnte man die für diesen Zweck nehmen?



Diese wurde hier schon einige Male empfohlen (Kugellagershopberlin -> nach "GE 8 C" suchen).
Kann mich allerdings nicht an eine Aussage zur Haltbarkeit erinnern.
Kosten tun sie nur weniger als die Hälfte (6,50) des Canyon Ersatzteils (14,90).
Ich hab sie gerade erst verbaut, kann also auch noch nichts zur Haltbarkeit sagen.

Da es sich ja um "eine große Kugel" im Inneren handelt, würde ich sagen, dass man bei leichtem Spiel noch nicht wechseln muß.
Sie hatten bei mir deutliche Laufspuren ... aber das Risiko eines Spontanversagens gibt es (denke ich) nicht und das Ansprechverhalten sollte auch nicht wirklich verändert werden.
Wenn richtig "klappert" ist das natürlich was anderes.

Da sich bei diesen Lagern ja keine Dichtungen einbauen lassen, machts wohl Sinn, sie nach dem Einbau komplett in Fett zu packen um Wasser und Dreck abzuhalten.
Das müßte eigentlich die Lebensdauer merklich erhöhen.

Von Gleitlagern in dieser Bauform habe ich noch nichts gehört/gesehen.


----------



## Alkieeee (17. Mai 2013)

deDr_Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich fahre ein Canyon TORQUE FRX 8.0 DROPZONE 2012 und hatte das Bike im August wegen Hauptlager schaden eingeschickt jetzt knackt das Hauptlager schon wieder also wird das Lager wieder kaputt sein kann mir jemand sagen ob Canyon gute oder billige Lager verbaut???
> 
> ...



Hey hab heute mein Bike von der Inspektion zurück bekommen. Bei mir wurden nach einem Jahr die beiden Lager im Hinterrad erneuert. Woran es liegt wurde nicht beschrieben, schätze aber mal ist nur eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme?! Die Lager waren von INC Bezeichnung:6002RS. Vielleicht kann jemand hier sagen ob es billige Lager sind oder nicht.


----------



## North (17. Mai 2013)

Die 6002 gibt nur die Bauform des Lagers an... Das RS steht für eine Gummidichtung. Daraus lässt jedoch nicht die Qualität des Lagers ablesen. Es gibt selbst Lager von Markenherstellern die schlechte Standzeiten haben. Es hängt von der Modellreihe des Lagers ab. Das ist wie bei Brot, kannst billiges aber nicht so gutes oder gutes und etwas teureres nehmen. Beides heisst z.B. Baguette (hier 6002RS)

Das mit dem dicken einfetten ist auch nur empfehlenswert wenn die Lager ansonsten vor Dreck geschützt sind. Ist das nicht der Fall, klebt der Staub im Fett und bildet ein tolles Gemisch welches die Lager schneller verschleissen lässt.


----------



## mad1993max (18. Mai 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich fahr ne M4. Kann ich empfehlen. wieso fragst?



weil ich mir auch ne hope zulegen will, aber noch unschlüssig bin welche von m4 über m4 race bis v4  irgend welche tipps?

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Mai 2013)

gerade aus Koblenz gekommen und die Torque Modelle probe gefahren. 

Das Dropzone geht mir nun nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.... 
Bin echt kurz davor das Gapstar zu stornieren und aus dem Dropzone was tourentaugliches zu machen mit 2 fach Kurbel. 
Hätte dann ja jede Menge Fahrwerkreserven, aber wie macht sich der veränderte Lenkwinkel im Vergleich zum 2012er bemerkbar auf Touren?

Gute Idee oder sollte ich doch besser beim Gapstar bleiben? Was sagen die erfahrenen Torqueler?


----------



## Barney_1 (18. Mai 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Da sich bei diesen Lagern ja keine Dichtungen einbauen lassen, machts wohl Sinn, sie nach dem Einbau komplett in Fett zu packen um Wasser und Dreck abzuhalten.
> Das müßte eigentlich die Lebensdauer merklich erhöhen.
> 
> Von Gleitlagern in dieser Bauform habe ich noch nichts gehört/gesehen.



Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten diese Lager zu fetten da der äußere Ring von der Innenseite her beschichtet ist. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Wartungsfreies Gelenk/Gleitlager dessen Beschichtung umso schneller den Geist aufgibt wenn da Fett dran kommt.
Eventuell ist das ja der Grund warum die Lager bei manchen hier im Forum so schnell den Geist aufgeben. 
Ich fahre in meinem 2010 Torque auch die vom Kugellagershop Berlin. Halten jetzt seit gut einem Jahr OHNE Fett. Beim ersten Tausch hatte ich die originalen von Canyon verbaut welche aber auch recht schnell den Geist aufgaben. Ich würde es dabei aber eher auf einen Montagefehler meinerseits schieben da ich das Lager damals mitsamt der Schraube in einem eingepresst hatte indem ich einfach die Schraube reingedreht hatte. Beim nächsten Versuch habe ich dann erst das Lager ohne Schraube mit ( ich glaube eine 10er Nuss ) und einer Gewindestange in den Sitz gedrückt. Vorteil dabei war das kein Druck auf die Kugel sondern nur auf den Äußeren Ring kam. Die Lager halten seit dem.
Es gibt diese Lager auch von SKF beim Örtlichen Werkzeugladen:

http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...al-plain-bearings/index.html?prodid=183200008
(Quelle:SKF )
Barney_1


----------



## FeliXtreme (18. Mai 2013)

Gibts statt den Radialkugellagern auch Wälzkugellager mit den gleichen Maßen? Sind diese dann stabiler bzw. besser für seitliche Kräfte?


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo und Guten Abend,

 habe mit jemanden von Canyon gesprochen der auch Plan hat die Lager werden für Canyon direkt hergestellt und sind ganz billige noname Lager die Lagerluftgruppe CN haben reicht aber aus.
Ich habe mir jetzt ordentliches Werkzeug gekauft wo mit man die Lager raus macht (Gleithammer und Innenauszieher Firma KUKKO) wenn es wer wissen will.
Die neuen Lager sind FAG Lagerluftgruppe C1 und made in germany.

 Ein Tipp wenn ihr die Lager tauscht legt die neuen Lager 1 Tage vorher in denn Tiefkühlschrank dann gehen sie besser rein.  


MFG

hier noch die Hinterbaulager Maße:

Hauptschwingenlager + Lagerung Rockerarm/Unterrohr: 15 x 28 x7 (7902VRD)
Übergang Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe: 8 x 19 x 6 (698-2ZZ)
Lagerung Sitzstrebe/Rockerarm: 15 x 24 x 5 (6802V-RS)


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2013)

@der_Wolf
Danke! Super Beitrag!!!

  @FlyingLizard
Das FRX is nichts für Touren!! Entweder du ergänzt die Fam d.h. du hälst das Strive und kaufst ein FRX dazu oder verkaufst (mir ) dein Strive un holst dir en Torque EX! En Kollege von mir fährt's Dropzone Trackflip 180 / Van 180 also vom Federweg identisch dem Torque EX. Reserven hast du also genug! Durch die Geo (Sitzwinkel, etc.) is das EX definitiv der bessere Allrounder und für auch Touren zu fahren die bessere Wahl!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Mai 2013)

Merci!

Es wurd mir schon per Pn davon abgeraten,deswegen wurde die Bestellung nicht geändert. Keine Panik! Dein Strive bekommst du demnächst


----------



## Cännje (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Ich versuche mein Torque Trailflow 2012 umzurüsten. D.h. eine 2fach SLX Kurbel zu fahren weil mir die HS einfach zu kraftraubend ist.

Ich bin verzweifelt, sauer, frustriert. Ich habe wegen dem besch. Vertrieb von Canyon schon mal 4 Wochen auf den Adapter für den Umwerfer gewartet. Jetzt brauche ich Hilfe, weil ich etwas RAD los bin.

Was die Wahl des Umwerfers betrifft, habe ich mich für  einen 2fach X0 wie am Alpinist entschieden, leider ein Top Pull.


Mein Problem ist der X0 Umwerfer der laut Katalog auch am 2012er Alpinist und  am Vertide verbaut ist. 

Ich bin zwar der deutschen Sprache mächtig, aber die Aussage auf der canyon Hompage (...Sram ungünstige Zugführung...)  und die Ausstattung der Bikes widersprechen sich. Hier habe ich auch nicht die Antwort gefunden (was nicht heißt, die gäbe es hier nicht)

Mit dieser Adapterplatte von Cänyon (A1016706 E-Type-plate E57-10) (die habe ich bereits) und einem Sram X0 2 fach Low direct mount bottom Pull, sollte es doch gehen?

Meine Frage passt der Umwerfer, wenn nicht was brauche ich für einen?

  Die Zugführung am Torque zeigt Richtung Kurbel, ist das bei dem 2012er Modell normal (hatte was gelesen das das geändert wurde?


  Was ratet Ihr mir?

  Dank im voraus


----------



## Cännje (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## jonalisa (20. Mai 2013)

Kann dir nur sagen, dass der X0 2-fach für das 36er Blatt nicht an das Torque passt, da er am Adapter schleift bzw. mit anderem Adapter die Kette nicht schleiffrei zu kriegen ist.
Der 42er ist auch suboptimal, da er hoch baut und so die Kette dauernd am unteren Steg schleift.
Am besten passt der X0 dreifach (3-fach). Habe ihn am Torque und an den 2013er Modellen wird er auch verbaut. Einfach durch die H-Schraube den Anschlag begrenzen und passt.


----------



## Cännje (20. Mai 2013)

Schon mal vielen D
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anK
Kannst du dir bitte mal das bild Anschauen und mir bescheid geben ob du auch die Zugführung in diese Richtig stehen hast. 
Am Bashg. schleift der (top pull) auch, habe schon überlegt ihn auf der Drehbank etawas anzufasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cännje (20. Mai 2013)

Unter Fotos sieht man das " Problem"


----------



## jonalisa (20. Mai 2013)

Mein Zug läuft nicht so steil Richtung Kurbel. Dies könnte in der Tat zu einem Problem mit dem Umwerfer führen, da die Sram Umwerfer die Zugbefestigung an der anderen Seite haben.

Ansonsten musst du einen Shimano E-Type Umwerfer ohne Trägerplatte probieren. Sram S3 ist mit Shimano kompatibel, zumindest mit Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @_der_Wolf_
> Danke! Super Beitrag!!!
> 
> @_FlyingLizard_
> Das FRX is nichts für Touren!! Entweder du ergänzt die Fam d.h. du hälst das Strive und kaufst ein FRX dazu oder verkaufst (mir ) dein Strive un holst dir en Torque EX! En Kollege von mir fährt's Dropzone Trackflip 180 / Van 180 also vom Federweg identisch dem Torque EX. Reserven hast du also genug! Durch die Geo (Sitzwinkel, etc.) is das EX definitiv der bessere Allrounder und für auch Touren zu fahren die bessere Wahl!!



Die Frage die sich mir stellt is: WARUM willst du dir ein Strive (Enduro) zu deinem Torque Trailflow (Superenduro) dazukaufen???
Im Saarland und Umgebung kannste mit dem AM wirklich ALLES an Trails und Touren fahren und mit dem Torque sowieso

Ich raffs nit

Außerdem halte ich deine Aussage das es FRX nix für Touren ist grundsätzlich für falsch.
Bei entsprechendem Aufbau mit anderem LRS, Reifen, evtl 2 Kettenblättern und diversen leichteren Parts etc. kommste sicherlich bei nem ähnlichen Gewicht raus wie bei den EX Modellen, Vertride und Alpinist mal ausgenommen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

Jetzt komme ich doch wieder ins grübeln

Das zukünftige Torque soll auch für paar Jahre reichen, und in allen Bereichen glänzen. daher ist es auch nicht so einfach für mich... 
Fakt ist nun, dass ich überwiegend längere Touren damit fahren möchte/werde und auch Parkbesuche. Habe schon von mehreren dropzone Fahrer gesagt bekommen, dass sie mir dafür eher zum ex raten würden. Trotz 2fach vorne, wären touren damit nicht ohne. Der flachere Lenkwinkel würden da anscheinend gut was ausmachen. Im Vergleich zum 2012 er. 

Die Touren sollten auf jeden Fall noch gut fahrbar damit sein und Spaß machen. Über Parktauglichkeit mach ich mir da keine Gedanken. 


Man hats echt nicht leicht beim bike kauf


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo FlyingLizard,
ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf auf die Lyoner.  Das Problem mit der Entscheidung kenne ich war bei mir vor ca. 1 Jahr genuso. Bei mir gings um das Strive,Torque und FRX war zur Auswahl gestanden. Das Strive und FRX bin ich bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz probegerollt. Beim Strive war ich irgendwie komisch draufgesessen. Auf dem FRX wars schon wieder ganz anders, ein schönes sattes Fahrwerk mir war aber schon beim 2012er Modell die Front zu tief und der Lenkwinkel auch zu flach. Ich stellte mir gleich vor damit ein paar Pfalz Trails zu fahren, naja. Für in den Bikepark ist das FRX bestimmt klasse. Das 2012er normale Torque bin ich in Stromberg und Willingen probegerollt. Mit dem EX habe ich das Rad gefunden mit dem
ich alles die nächsten Jahre fahren möchte und kann also Touren, lokale Downhills, und Bikepark. Genau die Anforderungen die du auch hast. 

Ich hoffe das verwirrt dich jetzt nicht noch mehr. Klar ist du willst mit dem neuen Rad klarkommen, da können die aus dem Forum viel labern.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

Senf ist immer gut auf'm Lyoner! 

Beim EX müsste ich auch nicht soviel Teile wechseln wie beim FRX bis es tourenfähig ist. Wird wohl echt das beste für mich sein bei dem zu bleiben. 

Eigentlich habe ich die Verwirrung schon im Endstadium erreicht. Da kannst du nichts mehr schlimmer machen


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2013)

@FlyingLizard
FRX is kein Bike für Touren!! Punkt, aus, Ende!!! Das EX is ein Einfürallesbike!!!! Da gehen Touren mit und auch im Park kann man damit so einiges anstellen!!

  @schbiker
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht!!! XD Man is irgendwie nie zufrieden mit dem was man hat!! Warum hast du dir zu deinem Torque (Superenduro) noch ein FRX (Parkbike) gekauft? Da liegen ja auch keine Welten dazwischen!


----------



## sirios (20. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @FlyingLizard
> 
> FRX is kein Bike für Touren!! Punkt, aus, Ende!!! Das EX is ein Einfürallesbike!!!! Da gehen Touren mit und auch im Park kann man damit so einiges anstellen!!
> @schbiker
> ...



Naja. Das kann man natürlich sehen wie man will aber ich kann den Entschluss schon verstehen. Das Flashzone würde ich auch nicht mehr als Freerider bezeichnen sondern schon eher als reinrassigen Downhiller. Die 40er ist im Vergleich zur 36er doch nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer was Steifigkeit und Spurtreue angeht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2013)

Aus dem Grund haben wir den Keller voller Bikes - für wirklich jeden Zweck das Richtige. Da kann kommen was will 

Aber nicht jeder hat soviel Platz zur Verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr ein ex gekauft und bin dann auch ins grübeln gekommen wie ich es hatte ob ich nicht doch eher ein frx kaufen hätte sollen weil der Lenkwinkel schon recht steil ist  

Aber nach dem ersten mal im bikepark kein Problem geht ab wie Schmitz Katze     und bergauf auch super 
jetzt muss ich nur noch andere bremsen dran und das Gewicht von ca 15 mim dbair is auch OK wenn du nicht grad wie ich oft mit carbothartailjüngern die abhillwütig sind fährst  aber auch da kann ich jetzt schon langsam mithalten 

Also ich würde die torque ex gapstar empfehlen


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

jop endgültig überzeugt!
Bremsen fliegen sowieso direkt raus und werden gegen die Zee getauscht. 
Von uns fährt nicht einer Hardtail. Sowas kennen wir nicht


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2013)

@sirios

Nep!! Is kein "reinrassiger" Downhiller!! Is kein Racebike wie ein Session o.Ä.!!! Is eher ein Parkbike!!





Ich verstehe die Disskusion eh nit!! Der Unterschied zwischen Torque EX und Strive is genau so vorhanden wie der zwischen Torque EX und FRX! Genau dadrauf wollt ich ja hinaus! Der schbiker versteht nit warum ich mein AM durch ein Strive (enduro) eintauschen will weil ich schon ein Torque (superenduro) hab! (siehe #6265 )


----------



## sirios (20. Mai 2013)

Das wird mir zu kompliziert hier ! Gut dass ich der einzige hier bin der keine Probleme hat


----------



## whurr (20. Mai 2013)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten diese Lager zu fetten da der äußere Ring von der Innenseite her beschichtet ist. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Wartungsfreies Gelenk/Gleitlager dessen Beschichtung umso schneller den Geist aufgibt wenn da Fett dran kommt.
> Eventuell ist das ja der Grund warum die Lager bei manchen hier im Forum so schnell den Geist aufgeben.



Danke für den Hinweis!
Da hatte ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.

Hab eine gute Beschreibung gefunden... es gibt zwar auch wartungspflichtige, aber die GE8C sind die wartungsfreien und da gilt die klare Aussage "kein Fett".

Blöderweise sind die weder gedichtet noch irgendwie durch die Rahmen-Konstruktion vor Wasser geschütz.
Meine orinalen hatten nach ca. einem halben Jahr Spiel und als ich mal die Schrauben geöffnet hab, sah das schon recht rostig da drin aus.
Beim Wechseln zeigte sich dann, dass ein Stück der Lauffläche rausgebrochen war und die innere Kugel recht deutlich Riefen hatte.



Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ich fahre in meinem 2010 Torque auch die vom Kugellagershop Berlin. Halten jetzt seit gut einem Jahr OHNE Fett.



Bis Du seit dem Einbau der neuen viel im Regen/Nassen unterwegs gewesen?
Ich vermute, dass das eine deutlichen Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit hat.

Ich hab beim Einbau aus Unwissenheit den kompletten Freiraum mit Fett gefüllt ... in den nächsten Monaten werde ich sagen können wieviel das schadet 



Barney_1 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Tausch hatte ich die originalen von Canyon verbaut welche aber auch recht schnell den Geist aufgaben. Ich würde es dabei aber eher auf einen Montagefehler meinerseits schieben da ich das Lager damals mitsamt der Schraube in einem eingepresst hatte indem ich einfach die Schraube reingedreht hatte. Beim nächsten Versuch habe ich dann erst das Lager ohne Schraube mit ( ich glaube eine 10er Nuss ) und einer Gewindestange in den Sitz gedrückt. Vorteil dabei war das kein Druck auf die Kugel sondern nur auf den Äußeren Ring kam. Die Lager halten seit dem.



Eine passende Nuß hab ich nicht gefunden und die Möglichkeit was zu drehen hab ich leider nicht.
Also hab ich hab die Kugel eines alten Lagers im Schraubstock rausgedrückt und den Außenring dann am Schleifbock leicht abgeschliffen. 
Damit kann man dann die Lager ohne jeglichen Druck auf die Kugel einziehen.


----------



## jedy (20. Mai 2013)

find es amüsant, dass hier tatsächlich noch zwischen enduro und  superenduro unterschieden wird. das ist doch echt erbsenzählerei.  entscheidend ist doch was ich damit fahre !?

als ich gestern im racepark schulenberg war, ist einer derjenigen die am  geilsten auf der DH ausgerastet sind auf einem 180 mm freerider  unterwegs gewesen. daneben gab zig leute auf reinrassigen racebikes, die  daegegen runtergekrochen sind ...

mein zwei jahre altes torque dropzone (vorgänger des jetzigen EX), wurde in 2011 als reines parkbike vermarktet - wofür ich das auch ausschliesslich benutze. damals gab es die aktuelle FRX serie noch gar nicht. vielleicht sollte ich es lieber lassen als parkbike zu benutzen, schliesslich ist es ja nach heutiger auffassung eher ein superenduro !! 
 @Flying lizard: ich würde mich von dem ganzen marketingzauber nicht beeinflussen lassen und rein danach gehen, was deinem einsatzzweck am nächsten kommt. wenn du ein bike für alles haben willst, ist das EX sicher keine schlechte wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @_sirios_
> 
> Nep!! Is kein "reinrassiger" Downhiller!! Is kein Racebike wie ein Session o.Ä.!!! Is eher ein Parkbike!!
> 
> ...



Der Test bezieht sich ja schon mal auf das 12er Flashzone und da hat sich die Geo auch wieder, wenn auch nur im Detail, geändert.

Ich hab mir zu meinem Alpinist mit dem ich hier ALLES fahren kann UND vor allem auch noch Touren einen Downhiller zugelegt.
Heisst ein Tourenbike und ein Park/Downhill Bike.
Ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr ständig Dämpfer umzubauen das Setup der Gabel zu ändern.
Diesen Spagat zwischen Touren und Park wollte ich einfach nimmer.
 @21XC12: Bei dir versteh ich halt nit warum du das AM als perfektes Trailbike für unsere Region gegen ein Bike tauschen willst das deinem Torque, vom Einsatzbereich her, doch schon sehr ähnlich ist.
 @Flying Lizard: Nit das ich hier falsch verstanden werde. Also wenn du nur auf ein Bike für alles setzt is das EX, egal welches, die bessere Wahl und die einzig richtige. NUR ein FRX für alles zu fahren wäre mir auch zu heavy.
Wollte nur klarstellen das Touren im Prinzip mit dem FRX Dropzone machbar sind.


----------



## DerArzt (20. Mai 2013)

moin jungs,.

das speedzone ist wirklich geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habe gestern die harburger berge gerockt und hatte mächtig spaß.

lediglich meine dämpferfeder ist zu weich.
fahre eine 400x3,25 und habe ca. 45-50% sag..bisschen too much.
daher soll eine 500er rein (>~90kg).
habe das 2012er speedzone (orange/silber) mit dem van rc  hinten.

ich weiss dass der dämpfer 76mm hub hat, aber wie misst man die einbaulänge?
216,222,241,267?

habe vor mit jmd. die feder zu tauschen aber möchte schon eine passende bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




danke und gruß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> moin jungs,.
> 
> das speedzone ist wirklich geil
> 
> ...



Von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge wird die Einbaulänge gemessen in deinem/unserem Fall 241mm.
Federn kannste die 3" und die 3,25" verbauen.


----------



## DerArzt (20. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge wird die Einbaulänge gemessen in deinem/unserem Fall 241mm.
> Federn kannste die 3" und die 3,25" verbauen.



super,danke! ich hoffe jetzt dass der typ den gleich dämpfer hat 

schönen feiertag noch


----------



## Barney_1 (20. Mai 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Bis Du seit dem Einbau der neuen viel im Regen/Nassen unterwegs gewesen?
> Ich vermute, dass das eine deutlichen Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit hat.



Ich bin ,wie sagt man so schön , ein Ganzjahresfahrer. Sommer wie Winter, trocken oder nass. Egal, gefahren wird immer.
Auf was ich achte ist das ich mein Bike im Winter nicht am Träger transportiere sondern im Auto bis zum Wald damit das nicht so voll Salz geschmissen wird. Dann nach dem fahren mit dem Gartenschlauch (nicht den Kärcher) den Schlamm abwaschen und gut ist. 
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## jaamaa (20. Mai 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> find es amüsant, dass hier tatsächlich noch zwischen enduro und  superenduro unterschieden wird. das ist doch echt erbsenzählerei.  entscheidend ist doch was ich damit fahre !?
> 
> als ich gestern im racepark schulenberg war, ist einer derjenigen die am  geilsten auf der DH ausgerastet sind auf einem 180 mm freerider  unterwegs gewesen. daneben gab zig leute auf reinrassigen racebikes, die  daegegen runtergekrochen sind ...



Sehe ich auch so...

Meine Erfahrung - bin damals vom Nerve Am zum Trailflow umgestiegen. Gesucht hatte ich ein Bike mit dem ich auch Touren wie mit dem Am fahren kann, mir aber den zwischenzeitlich aufgekommenen Wunsch nach deutlich mehr Abfahrt-Performance erfüllt und auch Bikeparkbesuche nicht scheut.

Nach über einem Jahr kann ich sagen, dass das mit dem Torque Trailflow (oder jetzt EX) richtig gelegen habe. Soviel Spaß hatte ich noch nie...
Ich fahre damit hier meine Trail-Touren, locale DH's, techn. Enduro-Touren und auch Bikepark. Das Bike bietet eine gute Uphillfähigkeit und im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros seiner Klasse, eine mMn überragende Bergableistung. Außerdem ist das Fahrwerk des Torque's ziemlich idiotensicher und sauschnell . 

Mit einem zweiten LRS für den Park deckt man mit diesem Bike eigentlich schon einen sehr großen Bereich ab. Mit einem FRX das zu erreichen, wird schon etwas schwieriger.


----------



## whurr (20. Mai 2013)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ,wie sagt man so schön , ein Ganzjahresfahrer. Sommer wie Winter, trocken oder nass. Egal, gefahren wird immer.
> Auf was ich achte ist das ich mein Bike im Winter nicht am Träger transportiere sondern im Auto bis zum Wald damit das nicht so voll Salz geschmissen wird. Dann nach dem fahren mit dem Gartenschlauch (nicht den Kärcher) den Schlamm abwaschen und gut ist.



Da sind wir genau gleich unterwegs.
Wobei mein Torque im Winter eher Ruhe hat ... da fahr ich hauptsächlich Touren wo weniger Federweg reicht.

Dann schaunwa mal, wie lange meine gefetteten Lager im Vergleich halten ...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> ... find es amüsant, dass hier tatsächlich noch zwischen enduro und  superenduro unterschieden wird. das ist doch echt erbsenzählerei ...



Stimmt genau!! 



schbiker schrieb:


> @21XC12: Bei dir versteh ich halt nit warum du das AM als perfektes Trailbike für unsere Region gegen ein Bike tauschen willst das deinem Torque, vom Einsatzbereich her, doch schon sehr ähnlich ist.



Stimmt auch!!!  Aber du hast auch mal zu mir gesagt es Nerve AM is ne Cola-Dose und du würdest mir mindestens zu nem Strive raten!  (siehe PN)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Stimmt genau!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt auch!!!  Aber du hast auch mal zu mir gesagt es Nerve AM is ne Cola-Dose und du würdest mir mindestens zu nem Strive raten!  (siehe PN)



Och Jungs, es geht ja nit um Enduro oder Superenduro. Damit wollt ich dem Kind doch nur nen Namen geben.
Fakt is das es Quatsch is zu nem Torque Trailflow noch en Strive zu kaufen.
Is meine Meinung
Klar is der AM Rahmen ne Coladose , kannst dir ja meinen kaputten Rahmen gern in meiner Werkstatt ansehen, aber zum Touren fahren brauchste im Saarland auch nit zwingend en Panzer.

Ich klink mich jetzt aus.


----------



## jedy (20. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Fakt is das es Quatsch is zu nem Torque Trailflow noch en Strive zu kaufen.



womit er irgendwie auch recht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> womit er irgendwie auch recht hat



Danke


----------



## Cännje (20. Mai 2013)

Kann hier bitte jemand ein Foto der Zugführung für den Umwerger eines 2012er Torque ex mit Sram Umwerfer (Alpinist oder Vertide) posten. Es geht mir um den Winkel des Zuges, der bei mir fix (und ungünstig) ist (siehe Fotos). Ich glaube fast ich habe einen älteren Rahmen. 

Ich habe die Adapterplatte bei Canyon für Sram gekauft, und habe irgendwo gelesen, dass diese nicht mir Schimano eType Umwerfern passt, weshalb ich nur ungern einen Shimano Umwerfer (bei dem die Zugrichtung besser passt) wechsle.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Ich überlege gerade mir einen Adapter für die Zugaufnahme zu bauen, um einen passenden Winkel zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. Mai 2013)

ist doch alles sche..egal !!
war jetzt mit meinem Torque FRX ne Woche am Gardasee ( Nino Pernici rauf Adrenalina runter, Rampi di ledro, Altissimo hoch bis zum Coast trail, Skull etc ), vorher vorne auf 2-fach umgebaut, und damit am Tag im Schnitt 1200 - 1600HM bergauf gemacht !
Geht alles, man braucht halt ein bisschen dampf in den beinen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

[email protected] all für die Entscheidungshilfe! 
Gibt nur ne kleine Planänderung. Verkaufe das Strive nun einzeln. Falls jemand die neue Lyrik vom Gapstar braucht, melden. Werde meine nämlich halten.


----------



## dirtbiker123 (20. Mai 2013)

Bräuchte mal eine Größenberatung.
Und zwar werde ich mir das dropzone zulegen und war auf Grund dessen gestern bei den Dirtmasters,  um es zu testen. (Gefahren bin ich es in M; S war nicht vorhanden)
Hat sich soweit ganz gut angefühlt, jedoch habe ich keinen Vergleich zur Rahmengröße S und wenn ich meine Daten ins PPS eingebe, wird mir bei der gemessen Schrittlänge auch M angegeben. Wenn ich diesen Wert um 2cm kürze  (Schrittlänge ist ja sowieso nicht so genau zu messen) spuckt das System mir schon die Rahmengröße S aus. Normalerweise würde ich nun einfach dazu tendieren Rahmengröße M zu nehmen und gut ist. Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit von M gegenüber S 4-5  Wochen länger, wobei ich mir nun denke wenn die Rahmengröße bei mir sowieso knapp am Übergang von M zu S ist kann ich mir ja vielleicht das Bike in S holen  (Dafür muss es natürlich passen) und ich habe das Bike 4-5 Wochen eher. Was meint ihr bzgl. Rahmengröße?


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2013)

dirtbiker123 schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal eine Größenberatung.
> Und zwar werde ich mir das dropzone zulegen und war auf Grund dessen gestern bei den Dirtmasters,  um es zu testen. (Gefahren bin ich es in M; S war nicht vorhanden)
> Hat sich soweit ganz gut angefühlt, jedoch habe ich keinen Vergleich zur Rahmengröße S und wenn ich meine Daten ins PPS eingebe, wird mir bei der gemessen Schrittlänge auch M angegeben. Wenn ich diesen Wert um 2cm kürze  (Schrittlänge ist ja sowieso nicht so genau zu messen) spuckt das System mir schon die Rahmengröße S aus. Normalerweise würde ich nun einfach dazu tendieren Rahmengröße M zu nehmen und gut ist. Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit von M gegenüber S 4-5  Wochen länger, wobei ich mir nun denke wenn die Rahmengröße bei mir sowieso knapp am Übergang von M zu S ist kann ich mir ja vielleicht das Bike in S holen  (Dafür muss es natürlich passen) und ich habe das Bike 4-5 Wochen eher. Was meint ihr bzgl. Rahmengröße?



lass mich kurz in meine glaskugel schauen:

bei deiner körpergröße und schrittlänge eindeutig M, klare sache


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> lass mich kurz in meine glaskugel schauen:
> 
> bei deiner körpergröße und schrittlänge eindeutig M, klare sache



Meine Glaskugel hat nen Sprung.
Mir müßtest du noch sagen wie groß oder klein du bist


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Mai 2013)

Wenns drauf ankommt, fährst du das Torque im Stehen. Da ist die Schrittlänge doch völlig Wurst! Der Sattel geht recht weit runter zu schieben. ;-)
Kommt doch eher darauf an, ob du einen langen oder kurzen Oberkörper und lange/kurze Arme hast. Ich würde den Reach mit deinem jetzigem Bike vergleichen und danach entscheiden. Die Geo-Daten müssten doch bei Canyon zu finden sein.


----------



## dirtbiker123 (21. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, Körpergröße hätte ich noch angeben sollen 
Also ich bin 173cm groß/klein. Ich war erstmal auf die Schrittlänge aus da es mir so schien, als das die Rahmengröße bei mir eher von der Schrittgröße abhängig ist. Habe nämlich mal mehrere Parametrr geändert um 1-3cm und lediglich bei der Schrittlänge ergab sich ne Änderung in der Größe. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt so 84-85cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Mai 2013)

Du bestehst ja nur aus Beinen  Habe auch 84 Schrittlänge aber mit 10 cm größer. 
Ja, ich weiß, ich bin ein Kurzbeiner.
Fahre L mit kurzem Vorbau und find's gut. War aber auch an der Grenze M/L und bin beide probegefahren.
Wie gesagt, schau dir Reach und Stack an und vergleich das mit deinen Rädern. Da ist immer viel persönliche Vorliebe im Spiel. Gibt auch genug in meiner Größe, die M fahren. Meist haben sie aber kürzere Oberkörper.


----------



## dirtbiker123 (21. Mai 2013)

Habe leider nur ein Dirt und es damit zu vergleichen halte ich nciht für so sinnvoll. 
Meint ihr denn, dass der Geometrieunterschied von S zu M großartig auffällt?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Mai 2013)

dirtbiker123 schrieb:


> Habe leider nur ein Dirt und es damit zu vergleichen halte ich nciht für so sinnvoll.
> Meint ihr denn, dass der Geometrieunterschied von S zu M großartig auffällt?



Hast du Internet??? Ich habe für dich geschaut, Länge und Höhe (Reach&Stack) machen jeweils 1 cm aus. Du wirst mit beiden fahren können. Entscheide doch danach ob du eher wie mit einem kleinen Dirtbike rumspielen willst oder Stecke fahren und schnell bergab.


----------



## dirtbiker123 (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich habe Internet und ja, ich habe mir die Maße auch schon rausgesucht. 
Trotzdem danke schonmal. Nur leider kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie stark diese Maße die Fahreigenschaften beeinflußen und inwiefern sie sich auf den Krper beziehen. Zudem hat mich ein wenig gewundert, dass mehrere schon bei einer Körpergröße von ca.182cm zu L greifen. Hätte bei mir ja ein wenig eindeutiger ausfallen können die Rahmengröße bei gegebenen Körpermaßen, aber es scheint sich am Übergang zwischen S und M zu befinden.
Muss ich mir mal Gedanken drüber machen für was ich mich letztendlich entscheide und schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## Power-Valve (21. Mai 2013)

S macht mehr Spass... handlicher und verspielter... "im Zweifel die kleinere Größe "...


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Mai 2013)

ich bin auf dieses Teil gestoßen und habe zum ersten mal davon gehört. http://www.jehlebikes.de/cane-creek-angleset-tapered-zs44-zs56-30-1-schwarz.html

So rein aus Interesse. Damit müsste es doch möglich sein, den um 1Grad flacheren Winkel beim 13er FRX wieder so zu verändern um seine Tourentauglichkeit zu verbessern, wie es bei den 2012er Modellen ist!? 
Oder aber um den beim Gapstar flacher wirken zu lassen um eine noch bessere Bergabgeometrie zu bekommen? 

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege. Habe mich noch nie richtig mit sowas befasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (22. Mai 2013)

Hi ich mag mir neue bremsen kaufen, und bin jetzt am überlegen welche pm sättel ich brauch:

torque ex gapstar 2013er MJ 
Gabel: Lyrik mit 203er scheibe
Hinten: möchte mit ner 183er Scheibe fahren

wobei ich hier eh noch ne frage hab bezüglich der 183er SCheibe hinten, das merkt man ja nicht oder den unterschied zwischen 203er und 183er hinten, weil das rad ja sowiso früher druchrutscht am boden, bevor man den punkt erreicht, wo man mit der 203er eine höhere kraft erzeugen kann?


----------



## whurr (22. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Hi ich mag mir neue bremsen kaufen, und bin jetzt am überlegen welche pm sättel ich brauch:
> 
> torque ex gapstar 2013er MJ
> Gabel: Lyrik mit 203er scheibe
> Hinten: möchte mit ner 183er Scheibe fahren



Alle neue Bremsen sind für Postmount ausgelegt.
Da kannst du nehmen was du willst.

Adapter solltest Du auch keine benötigen.
Das Torque ist für 180 hinten ausgelegt.
Sollte die Scheibe leicht zu groß sein, kannst Du das mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.
Die Lyrik müßte für 203er Scheiben ausgelegt sein.
Aber das solltest Du im aktuellen Zustand sehen können.
Die Kiste wird ja mit 203 vorne und hinten ausgeliefert.



mad1993max schrieb:


> wobei ich hier eh noch ne frage hab bezüglich der 183er SCheibe hinten, das merkt man ja nicht oder den unterschied zwischen 203er und 183er hinten, weil das rad ja sowiso früher druchrutscht am boden, bevor man den punkt erreicht, wo man mit der 203er eine höhere kraft erzeugen kann?



Die Vorteile der größeren Scheibe sind geringere Fingerkraft, bessere Wärmeverteilung und somit theoretisch längere Standfestigkeit.
Die Nachteile sind etwas mehr Gewicht und größere Anfälligkeit bzgl. Verformung (ich merke da zwischen den unterschiedlichen Scheibengrößen keinen Unterschied).

Ob sich die große Scheibe lohnt hängt vom Fahrergewicht, Länge/Gefälle der Strecken und Bremstechnik ab (je mehr Du schleifen läßt, desto mehr könnte es Sinn machen)


----------



## mad1993max (22. Mai 2013)

Ok thx, das heißt ich brauch für ne hope v4 hunten keinen adapter und forne einen pm adapter (da is jetzt auch einer drauf) oder kann ich den selben verwenden?

lg max


----------



## whurr (23. Mai 2013)

Genau, hinten brauchst du keinen, wenn Du auf 180 gehst.

Vorne brauchst Du genau die Größe des montierten (müßte sogar drauf stehen).
Ob Du da den von Avid für eine Hope V4 benutzen kannst, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Adapter passen nicht immer unter den verschiedenen Herstellern.

Du kannst es einfach ausprobieren.
Entweder er passt oder halt nicht. Das siehst Du sofort.

Durchsuche mal den Thread nach "Hope Adapter".
Da wirst Du einiges finden. Egal ob da über vorne oder hinten gesprochen wird, es müßte der gleiche sein (solange die Lyrik für 180er Scheiben ausgelegt ist zumindest, wovon ich ausgehe).

Mit Glück bekommst Du aber auch noch eine direkte Antwort von jemanden der auch auf die V4 umgebaut hat.

Falls nicht und falls Du nicht fündig wirst, ruf bei r2-Bike oder Bike-Components an. 
Die haben Hope Adapter und sollten Dir den richtigen nennen und verkaufen können.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2013)

Transportiert zufällig jemand sein Torque mit dem Menabo Bike Pro? Der kam gestern an und war eigentlich fürs Strive gedacht, dass ja leichter is. Weiß Grad nicht ob ich ihn halten soll


----------



## Power-Valve (23. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Transportiert zufällig jemand sein Torque mit dem Menabo Bike Pro? Der kam gestern an und war eigentlich fürs Strive gedacht, dass ja leichter is. Weiß Grad nicht ob ich ihn halten soll



Meinst du die 2kg machen nen Unterschied? 

Probier es zu befestigen, wenn das gut klappt, alles gut...


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2013)

Ja keine Ahnung. Bekomme es ja erst in nem Monat. Testen is erstmal nicht drin


----------



## Power-Valve (23. Mai 2013)

wenn das Strive da vernuenftig drauf steht, wird auch das Torque nicht runterfallen...

Hast du mal die "Baumarkt Tourenraeder" von Otto-Normal-Urlaubs-Biker angeschaut? Die wiegen locker 20+ kg und werden jedes Jahr zu tausenden auf solchen Traegern Richtung Daenemark gekarrt...

...von daher...


----------



## mad1993max (23. Mai 2013)

thx an  @whurr 

der ex 2013er rahmen hat ne pm7 aufnahme hinten oder? 
die lyrik hat ne 160er oder ne 180er ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ja keine Ahnung. Bekomme es ja erst in nem Monat. Testen is erstmal nicht drin



Zur Not stellste meins halt mal drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> wenn das Strive da vernuenftig drauf steht, wird auch das Torque nicht runterfallen...
> 
> Hast du mal die "Baumarkt Tourenraeder" von Otto-Normal-Urlaubs-Biker angeschaut? Die wiegen locker 20+ kg und werden jedes Jahr zu tausenden auf solchen Traegern Richtung Daenemark gekarrt...
> 
> ...von daher...


 das stimmt auch wieder! das Strive hält mal bombenfest darauf



schbiker schrieb:


> Zur Not stellste meins halt mal drauf



könnten wir auch testen


----------



## xyzHero (23. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

Hat jemand von euch eine blaue Spank Spike Evo Felge und kann vergleichen, wie die Farbe der Felge mit den Elox-teilen des Torque harmoniert?

Danke und Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine blaue Spank Spike Evo Felge und kann vergleichen, wie die Farbe der Felge mit den Elox-teilen des Torque harmoniert?
> 
> Danke und Gruß xyzHero



Kommt aufs Baujahr deines Torque an.
Letztes Jahr wars ein sattes blau und dieses Jahr gehts etwas ins Türkis.


----------



## xyzHero (23. Mai 2013)

Meins ist von 2012, also das satte blau.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab die Spank LR auch eher richtig Blau in Erinnerung. 
Mein alter Spank Vorbau aus 2012 hat auch gut zu den anderen blauen Parts gepasst. 
Ob man das auf die Laufräder umlegen kann weiß ich nit.


----------



## xyzHero (23. Mai 2013)

In der Canyon Galerie ist ein Bild eines Torque mit blauen Felgen. Auch wenn es länger dauert, werde ich wohl doch auf die schwarzen Felgen warten 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem blauen LRS is vermutlich meins! Is ein '12er und der LRS is der MTX von Sunringle. Der war beim '12 Trailflow schon verbaut! Der Spank LRS müsste aber farblich passen! Einfach bestellen! Zurückschicken kann ma immer!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Damit müsste es doch möglich sein, den um 1Grad flacheren Winkel beim 13er FRX wieder so zu verändern um seine Tourentauglichkeit zu verbessern


Das verstehe ich nicht, warum sollte ein steilerer Lenkwinkel die Tourentauglichkeit verbessern?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, warum sollte ein steilerer Lenkwinkel die Tourentauglichkeit verbessern?



Na weil man bei langsamer Fahrt im Flachen mit 69° besser ums Eck kommt als mit 50°  
Was eine Tour ist, hängt halt vom Gelände und der Wohngegend ab. Nicht jeder kann immer steil fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, warum sollte ein steilerer Lenkwinkel die Tourentauglichkeit verbessern?


 
Wie gesagt, kann ich nur davon ausgehen was mir geraten bzw. berichtet wurde. Ich habe mich ja noch nicht wirklich damit auseinander gesetzt. Es wurde oft gesagt, die Rahmen der 2012er FRX Modelle hätten einen steileren Lenkwinkel und wären damit eher noch tourentauglicher als die 13er mit dem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Daher meine Frage ob man mit den Teilen da entgegenwirken oder es beeinflussen kann.

 Wollte das auch unabhängig von der Bestellung wissen. Bleibe nun beim Gapstar, das ne 180 Gabel bekommt und noch paar Sachen verändert bekommt.


----------



## mad1993max (24. Mai 2013)

170 oder 180 ist blunze da zahlt sich das Geld nicht aus und Lyrik is eh ur super Gabel


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Mai 2013)

klar is die richtig geil! 
trotzdem darf man was neues ausprobieren


----------



## may (25. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend an alle.
Vorgestern ist mein FRX Playzone gekommen. Bin damit jetzt ca. 2h gefahren. Beim hochschieben merke ich, dass das TrackFlip System etwas Spiel hat ( Also diese halb rund-halb eckigen Scheiben auf jeder Seite der Wippe zum einstellen des Fw.)
Hat das Problem auch jemand? Oder soll das vlt etwas Spiel haben damit man die Scheiben leichter rausbekommt? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Mai 2013)

Guck doch mal nach mit wieviel nm die angezogen werden und überprüfe es bei dir


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Es wurde oft gesagt, die Rahmen der 2012er FRX Modelle hätten einen steileren Lenkwinkel und wären damit eher noch tourentauglicher als die 13er mit dem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel.


"Tourentauglich" bedeutet für mich, wie gut sich ein Rad bergauf treten lässt. 
Wie schwierig/lang/steil die Abfahrt ist, hat ja mit dem Begriff Tour nichts zu tun. 

Und ob er Lenkwinkel flach oder steil ist, ist für die Bergauftauglichkeit eines Rads irrelevant.

Heißt: wenn du nicht für ein anderes Fahrverhalten den Lenkwinkel ändern möchtest, würde ich nichts ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Mai 2013)

das wusste ich vorher nicht.  Bis auf den Rahmen bleibts zwar nix original, habe es aber nicht vor daran noch was zu ändern.


----------



## mad1993max (25. Mai 2013)

Welches modell kaufst du dir ?


----------



## whurr (26. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> der ex 2013er rahmen hat ne pm7 aufnahme hinten oder?



Jo, PM7 = Directmount für 180



mad1993max schrieb:


> die lyrik hat ne 160er oder ne 180er ?



Vergleich doch einfach mal die beiden, die aktuell montiert sind.
Ist der vorne dicker hat sie PM6.
Sind sie gleich ... 

Falls Du das Bike grade nicht hast
http://www.sram.com/rockshox/family/lyrik bringt Dich zu den
User Specifications & Standards - Lyrik - 2012 (281.44 KB)

Sieht mir nach PM6 aus ... aber geh liebe sicher, dass das auch bei Deiner entsprechenden Version so ist.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Welches modell kaufst du dir ?



das Gapstar


----------



## mad1993max (26. Mai 2013)

ja thx also ich glaub vom nachschaun, dass es die pm6er ist und hab auch von einem der sich da auskennt gesagt bekommen, dass ich den c adapter für hope brauch 

gapstar hab ich auch is echt gut, nur lockout am ccdbair wäre schon des öfteren echt super


----------



## rmfausi (26. Mai 2013)

Warum brauchst du am Dämpfer einen Lockout? Fährst du viel im Wiegetritt? Bei mir wippt er minimal,  beim treten merkt man es fast nicht nur wenn ich direkt auf den Dämpfer schaue dann sehe ich das er sich bewegt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mad1993max (30. Mai 2013)

ja aber ich bin mim fully von einem freund gefahren und der unterschied zu lockout und meinem ist gewaltig (wenn er kein lockout hat ist es immer noch bischen besser, da eher allmountain, aber trotzdem liegen welten dazwischen)

 aber ich hab jetzt den ccdbair mal mit bischen mehr druck und die lsc zugedreht um 5 clicks dann gehts bischen besser 

aja wo bekomm ich eigentlich ein neues schaltauge fürs torque 2013er ex?


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> aja wo bekomm ich eigentlich ein neues schaltauge fürs torque 2013er ex?



hab mir eins bei Canyon zum Torque dazu bestellt


----------



## jaamaa (30. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hab mir eins bei Canyon zum Torque dazu bestellt



Wichtiger als das Schaltauge ist die dazugehörige Schraube. Im Falle eines Falles wird sie dann krumm sein...


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Mai 2013)

Da ich mir nun meinen Traum von einem Bike made in germany mit einem Cheetah Mountain Spirit Enduro erfüllt habe, wird mein geliebtes Alt-Torque zerlegt. Zum Abschied noch ein Bild:







Rahmen, Dämpfer und evtl. die Gabel sind zu haben. Ich bleibe den Torque-Treibern gewogen und bedanke mich bei allen, besonders bei cxfahrer für ihren Rat beim Aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (31. Mai 2013)

Baut der so en geiles Bike, ums dann wieder zu zerlegen....



willste net ma Canyon fragen, ob die des net ausstellen wollen? Würd sich im Eingangsbereich gut machen.


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Mai 2013)

Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.  Hoffe ich zumindest...

Ausstellen? Haben die ein Museum in Koblenz?


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Mai 2013)

Museum würde ich es nicht nennen.. Aber wenn man reingeht stehen paar alte Bikes in Vitrinen


----------



## mad1993max (5. Juni 2013)

hi an alle lyrik fahrer 

was ist euer settup, weil ich ziemlich ratlos bin wie ich meine lyrik ideal einstellen soll

bzw tipps wie ich mich ans ideale setup rantaste?


----------



## simdiem (5. Juni 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> hi an alle lyrik fahrer
> 
> was ist euer settup, weil ich ziemlich ratlos bin wie ich meine lyrik ideal einstellen soll
> 
> bzw tipps wie ich mich ans ideale setup rantaste?



Guckst du: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/images/flatout/PDFs/Basis_Set_Up.pdf


----------



## mad1993max (5. Juni 2013)

THX klingt gut vom überfliegen  mal


----------



## cliomare (6. Juni 2013)

Kann mal jemand an den Vivid Air vom Torque (*kein *FRX) schauen und mir sagen ob Tune ML das richtige ist? Müßte am Dämpfer draufstehen. 

Und wie ist eure ungefähre Einstellung des Dämpfers bei ca. 80Kg fahrfertig. Seid ihr da weit weg vom Vivid Basissetup 6-3-3 (beginning rebound, ending rebound, compression)?


Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Torque mit Vivid Air im Vergleich zum Manitou Swingerl Coil fährt. Der Swinger hat super gepasst, wandert jetzt aber an den Downhiller nachdem es mir dort den Fox zerrissen hat.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (7. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr M M, fährt sich Top


----------



## cliomare (7. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke!

Bin heute mit dem M L und Basissetup 6-3-3 unterwegs gewesen und der Dämpfer passt auch gut. Die Unterschiede zum Stahlfederdämpfer sind auf jeden Fall so klein, dass ich sie ohne direkten Vergleich nicht merke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (8. Juni 2013)

Habe gestern mal die Hinterbaulager erneuert.Lager ware richtig fest,hab mal aus Spaß eine Schraube durchgesteckt und diese gesichert.Dann habe ich das ganze in den Schraubstock eingespannt und konnte es mit großem Kraftaufwand wieder gangbar machen.
Habe mal SKF verbaut vll sind die ja etwas besser abgedichtet und mit mehr Fett gefüllt.
War heute in Boppard testen jetzt wippt es sogar beim hochtreten wieder ein wenig


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Juni 2013)

Torque in Action


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich find ja immer die ewig langen Schlangen am Lift grausam, das schreckt mich immer etwas ab da mal hinzufahren.


----------



## fuschnick (11. Juni 2013)

oh menn..blöde Frage, aber hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich am besten die Schraube zwischen der Wippe und dem Hinterbau eingedreht bekomme  Ich hab es irgendwie geschafft dass sie fest sitzt bzw. sie sich durchdreht und ich sie jetzt weder raus noch rein bekomme.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> oh menn..blöde Frage, aber hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich am besten die Schraube zwischen der Wippe und dem Hinterbau eingedreht bekomme  Ich hab es irgendwie geschafft dass sie fest sitzt bzw. sie sich durchdreht und ich sie jetzt weder raus noch rein bekomme.



Welche Schraube  genau?


----------



## fuschnick (12. Juni 2013)

die Nr. 14 im Anhang. Sie hält die Wippe und den Hinterbau zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (12. Juni 2013)

Bin noch auf der Suche nach dem Knacken. Als ich die Schraube gelöst hat, hat es sich auch so angehört als ob sich Verspannungen gelöst haben. Also so ähnlich wie bei deinem Hauptschwingenlager im 12er. Nur leider krieg ich das Ding nicht mehr rein oder raus.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Schraube nicht mehr im Gewinde hängt, kannst sie doch von der Rückseite rausdrücken. Falls sie klemmt, mal den Hinterbau anheben/wackeln.


----------



## smithi80 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hattet ihr bei euren Mavic Laufrädern den Adapter für 135mm für hinten mit dabei? Bzw weiss jemand wo man solche Adapter findet? Finde selber im Netz nur Adapter für 142mm breite.

Gruß


----------



## jedy (14. Juni 2013)

hi,

ich war neulich auch auf der suche nach endanschlägen für meine deemax. das ist dabei herausgekommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=630591


----------



## svensson79 (18. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Tork im aktuellen Zwischenstand nachdem ich verletzungsbedingt ne kleine Sommerpause einlegen durfte. Nu isses RAW 









Hat noch einer ne schwarze Gabel für mich???


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juni 2013)

Was war es vorher? lackiert oder anodisiert?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2013)

Schaut gut aus! (auch mit der weißen Gabel)


----------



## svensson79 (18. Juni 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Was war es vorher? lackiert oder anodisiert?



Ein schwarzes Rockzone... Wie Deins  Hast doch auch meine Feder drin gehabt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. Juni 2013)

Dann zieh es durch und putz die Felgen auch blank.


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juni 2013)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes Rockzone... Wie Deins  Hast doch auch meine Feder drin gehabt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!?



Jop. 
Wie hastn das blank gemacht?
Hattest du keine Angst, dass das Material nach dem wegfall der Anodisierten Schicht zu dünn wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (18. Juni 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hattest du keine Angst, dass das Material nach dem wegfall der Anodisierten Schicht zu dünn wird?


Google dich ma schlau, wie dick so'ne Eloxalschicht ist...

Ich mein die heutigen Alu-Rahmenrohre sind schon verdammt dünnwandig, gerade wenn man sie im Queschnitt betrachtet.

Aber lass dir ma son Rohr übern Wirsching ziehn


----------



## svensson79 (19. Juni 2013)

... Der RAW-Thread hier im Forum ist noch ein bisschen schlauer als Google 
Könnte davon ab nicht behaupten mein Rahmen fühle sich jetzt wie ne Bierdose an!


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Juni 2013)

Und wie hast du das gemacht/machen lassen?


----------



## svensson79 (19. Juni 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das gemacht/machen lassen?



Der Rahmen wurde zerlegt, mit Glasmehl gestrahlt, dann mit ner Bürste auf den RAW-Look gebracht, hat neue Lager bekommen und wurd dann noch in meinem Fall noch von mir mit ner Wachspolitur gegen der Erstbewurf mit Schlamm und Schweiss geschützt. 

Wie gesagt... Klick Dich durch den RAW-Thread! Da findest Du alle Infos und die kundigen Leute


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juni 2013)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Tork im aktuellen Zwischenstand nachdem ich verletzungsbedingt ne kleine Sommerpause einlegen durfte. Nu isses RAW


 
gefällt mir!!


----------



## jonalisa (19. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand ob der Sixpack Leader 750 Low Riser in blau farblich an ein Torque Vertride 2012 passt, oder ob die Farbtöne zu stark voneineander abweichen?


----------



## jonalisa (19. Juni 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Anhand der Bilder im Internet scheint der Lenker viel zu dunkel bzw. in einem komplett anderem Farbton zu sein.

Habe den schwarzen bestellt.


----------



## bodobiker13 (19. Juni 2013)

moin  
ich hab vor kurzem mein frx 8.0 2012 im outlet bestellt und warte nun aufs eintreffen.
da ich hier aber ziemlich oft was wegen den hinterbaulagern gelesen hab wollt ich mich hier mal umhören wie viele von euch jetzt probleme mit den hinterbaulagern hatten und wie lang das gedauert hat bis ihr euer rad wiederhattet(wohne 20km von denen entfernt könnts also vorbeibrigen was ja auch tage spart)?

ACH und ums eindeutig zu klären: das torque frx ist doch meines wissens ein 4gelenker oder?


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juni 2013)

Das Rad hat auch mit den festen Lagern "iwie" funktioniert.Nach dem Tausch läuft aber alles viel besser.
Es ist aber kein Akt die Lager zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (19. Juni 2013)

Jetzt lässt's mir doch keine Ruhe. Blau ist einfach schön.

Weiß jemand ob der blaue (nicht azurblau) Sixpack Lenker Leader 750 nicht doch ans Vertride 2012 passt?

Könnte die Bestellung ja noch abändern.

Der blaue Lenker an den 2013er Modellen sieht schon top aus, ist mir aber zu schmal und zudem wurde meiner Meinung und meines Wissens nach der Blauton des Torques geändert.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Juni 2013)

hier siehst du den Lenker http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1321032


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Jetzt lässt's mir doch keine Ruhe. Blau ist einfach schön.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der blaue (nicht azurblau) Sixpack Lenker Leader 750 nicht doch ans Vertride 2012 passt?
> 
> ...



Der 13er Blauton geht eher in Richtung türkis.
Hab ein 12er Torque und ein 13er FRX und den Unterschied siehste auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hier siehst du den Lenker http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1321032


 
Danke. Hab also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Wahnsinniger (23. Juni 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich mein neues Vertride bekommen, der erste Eindruck ist super, fahren war leider wegen des Wetters noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig möglich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, würdest du mir den XTR-Bashguard verkaufen?


----------



## Michael_H (23. Juni 2013)

Wahnsinniger schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, würdest du mir den XTR-Bashguard verkaufen?



Der ist schon lange verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (24. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Jetzt lässt's mir doch keine Ruhe. Blau ist einfach schön.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der blaue (nicht azurblau) Sixpack Lenker Leader 750 nicht doch ans Vertride 2012 passt?
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein 2012er Torquerahmen mit dem Sixpack Leader drauf. Der Lenker ist zwar etwas dunkler wie Wippe und Sattelklemme, aber passt dennoch farblich super. Wenn man da schon genau sein will ist nämlich der blaue CC Steuersatz wiederum heller als die Wippe. Genau wie die blauen Spank Spike.. Auch heller als die Wippe.

Aber im Gesamtbild passt alles super. Sogar die blau eloxierten Ventilkappen xD

Gruß


----------



## jonalisa (24. Juni 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 2012er Torquerahmen mit dem Sixpack Leader drauf. Der Lenker ist zwar etwas dunkler wie Wippe und Sattelklemme, aber passt dennoch farblich super. Wenn man da schon genau sein will ist nämlich der blaue CC Steuersatz wiederum heller als die Wippe. Genau wie die blauen Spank Spike.. Auch heller als die Wippe.
> 
> Aber im Gesamtbild passt alles super. Sogar die blau eloxierten Ventilkappen xD
> 
> Gruß



Danke. Hab mich bereits für den blauen entschieden.


----------



## motoerhead (25. Juni 2013)

hi hi, 

wieder mal eine frage zum steuersatz (torque 2011)... der untere is ez komplett ausgeschlagen. 
jetzt muss der neue rein. soll ich in trocken einpressen oder zuvor fetten? 
vielen Dank!

gruß Daniel


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juni 2013)

Fetten!


----------



## motoerhead (25. Juni 2013)

ok cool danke!!!


----------



## User60311 (25. Juni 2013)

Montagepaste, also da wo die Flächen aufeinander kommen.
Lager natürlich fetten.

Edit:
soll nich heißen, dass Fett dabei schlecht wär. Trocken wär schlimmer.


----------



## motoerhead (25. Juni 2013)

lager drin und alles top!
vielen dank noch mal!


----------



## bodobiker13 (29. Juni 2013)

morgen freunde,
hab vor 1 woche mein canyon torque 8.0 2012 erhalten und bin eigentlich echt zufrieden mit dem ding. auf den ersten eindruck en echt geiles ding konnts bis jetzt nur leider nicht aufm trail testen. habe heute aber bemerkt dass beim plötzlichen lenker einschlagen oder starkem bremsen mit der vorderbremse irgendwas in der steuerlagerregion knackt.
kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen? musste schonmal zu canyon wegen nem kaputt geliefertem schaltwerk deswegen hab ich die vermutung dass da auch noch was "durch die kontrolle gerutscht" sein könnte...

ach und: welche federhärte fahrt ihr an eurem torque so? (speziell an die CCDB fahrer):
Einerseits hab ich beim normalen Draufsetzen so 25%sag aber wenn ich nur bei mir in der nähe en bisschen auf asphalt damit rumblödel(bunnyhops usw. keine höheren sprünge) wird der federweg laut SAG-monitor sogar 110%? ausgenutzt. ich seh auch deutlich dass nicht mehr viel bis zum ende fehlt aber 110 sinds nich vor allem weil ich nich das gefühl hab dass er durchschlägt. 
hab ne 400lb/inch feder und laut dem CaneCreek rechner wäre 300lb für meine 80kg mit ausrüstung sogar besser????

wäre echt dankbar für ne antwort


----------



## mondo-mania (4. Juli 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> morgen freunde,
> hab vor 1 woche mein canyon torque 8.0 2012 erhalten und bin eigentlich echt zufrieden mit dem ding. auf den ersten eindruck en echt geiles ding konnts bis jetzt nur leider nicht aufm trail testen. habe heute aber bemerkt dass beim plötzlichen lenker einschlagen oder starkem bremsen mit der vorderbremse irgendwas in der steuerlagerregion knackt.
> kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen? musste schonmal zu canyon wegen nem kaputt geliefertem schaltwerk deswegen hab ich die vermutung dass da auch noch was "durch die kontrolle gerutscht" sein könnte...
> 
> ...



Hey, da der SAG Monitor kann schon mal hängen bleiben. Das kommt vorallem dann wenn man ihn voll Fett schmiert dann dreht der sich mit jedem Einfedern weiter und irgendwann isse weit über 100%... Von daher Wippe ab alles sauber machen, nur die Kontaktfläche der Lager/Rahmen fetten und wieder zusammenbauen.

Bzgl. der Feder sollte man ja mal erwähnen das das Torque en Enduro is und der CCDB ja eher en DH/FR Dämpfer is. Die fährste ja sowieso mit viel mehr SAG. Wenn die laut Rechner sagen du sollst ne 300 fahren dann is die Aussage halt auch auf das Einsatzgebiet der Dämpfers ausgelegt. Ich fahr in meinem Toque auch ne 400er bei 80 kg und hab dabei auch ca. 25 %. Ich könnt allerhöchstens ne 350er Feder fahren, (habe ich auch hier zum testen), aber die wäre mir fürs Enduro/leicht freeriding zu soft.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Gruß


----------



## nordish (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Canyon-Fahrer,

ich habe zu einem Canyon Torque FR aus 2008 eine Frage. Ich habe schon gegoogelt, aber speziell zu diesem Fall nichts gefunden. 

Die Dämpferlänge bei dem Rahmen beträgt 222mm bei 70mm Hub. Ich könnte jetzt günstig an einen Vivid Air kommen mit einer Länge von 229mm Länge bei 70mm Hub. Kann man den ohne Probleme verbauen (Unterschied sind 7mm)? Wenn ja, ändert sich da groß was an der Geo?

Vielen Dank schon mal. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (7. Juli 2013)

Hi, das wird eine knappe Geschichte, ich hab bei 222 mm Dämpferachslänge nachgemessen. Zwischen Hinterbau u. Sitzrohr sinds bei mir etwa 8mm also mit knapp 7 mm Differenz könnte es klappen. Sicher dass dies die Achslänge ist?, so wird eig. immer die Dampferlänge gemessen u. nicht die Gesamtlänge.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2013)

Ich denke auch eher, dass das nicht passen wird. 
Bei meinem XL-Rahmen sind zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzrohr auch ca. 8mm Platz.

230mm ist eigentlich ne übliche Länge - da gabs mal günstig Evolver  - aber wenn es beim Ausfedern jedesmal KLONK macht, ist das nicht schön. Der Evolver hat ja kleinere Buchsen als der Vivid, da kommt also nochn Millimeter an Gehäuse dazu.
Ausserdem kommt das Rad ja hinten ca. 2-2,5cm höher. Och glaub nicht, dass das bei der Anlenkung des Torque eine gute Idee ist. Der Lenkwinkel wird in jedem Fall steiler, was nur geht, wenn du eh ne 180er gabel fährst.

Du könntest natürlich zusätzlich exzentrische Buchsen besorgen, um das wieder auszugleichen.


----------



## nordish (7. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Dann nehme ich besser einen 222er Dämpfer. 

Gruß


----------



## bodobiker13 (7. Juli 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Hey, da der SAG Monitor kann schon mal hängen bleiben. Das kommt vorallem dann wenn man ihn voll Fett schmiert dann dreht der sich mit jedem Einfedern weiter und irgendwann isse weit über 100%... Von daher Wippe ab alles sauber machen, nur die Kontaktfläche der Lager/Rahmen fetten und wieder zusammenbauen.
> 
> Bzgl. der Feder sollte man ja mal erwähnen das das Torque en Enduro is und der CCDB ja eher en DH/FR Dämpfer is. Die fährste ja sowieso mit viel mehr SAG. Wenn die laut Rechner sagen du sollst ne 300 fahren dann is die Aussage halt auch auf das Einsatzgebiet der Dämpfers ausgelegt. Ich fahr in meinem Toque auch ne 400er bei 80 kg und hab dabei auch ca. 25 %. Ich könnt allerhöchstens ne 350er Feder fahren, (habe ich auch hier zum testen), aber die wäre mir fürs Enduro/leicht freeriding zu soft.
> 
> ...



hab das frx nach torque vergessen  ist also kein EX


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (7. Juli 2013)

Is ein Canyon Torque 8.0 von 2009 (auch im Bikemarkt) gut zum Downhill fahren?

=D


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2013)

DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> Is ein Canyon Torque 8.0 von 2009 (auch im Bikemarkt) gut zum Downhill fahren?
> 
> =D



Ehm...das ist ein Freerider, kein Downhiller. Wenn du damit an Downhill Wettbewerben teilnehmen willst, bist du aufgrund der steileren Geometrie, der hohen Front und dem kurzen Radstand klar im Nachteil.

Wenn du damit in den Bikepark willst, ist das aber schon ok. 
Ich nehm meins auch dafür. Und für Touren, grad auf den Trails um Garmisch gings immer gut.


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (7. Juli 2013)

Cool , bin auch aus garmisch (partenkirchen) und wollte halt hier nal so trails oder in bikepark fahren.

Aber danke $ür die hilfe


----------



## apsol (8. Juli 2013)

Sorry for speaking in english but as I'm not german and this is the best forum to get a solution for my problem here it is.

After a day of riding, i came home and when i was cleaning the bike I noticed that there was a 1 or 2mm difference on the bolts that tighten the rear triangle with the link. If you look from above you'll notice that one bolt is closer to the frame 1 or 2mm, as I said before, than the other. And I tought it must be from the lateral tension when riding. 

And another thing I noticed is if I hold the bike by the rear triangle and twist it, with the wheel on the ground, I can feel a little play/looseness. I'm not sure if it comes from the frame itself or maybe it can be from wheels.

What do you think ?


----------



## nordish (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab da noch mal eine Frage zu meinen Canyon Torque FR aus 2008.

Ich habe gestern meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und Schwierigkeiten gehabt, die untere Dämpferschraube rauszubekommen. Nachdem sie endlich draußen war, musste ich feststellen, dass die verbogen ist. Ist das eine Spezialschraube von Canyon oder kann man sie auch woanders ordern? Weiß jmd evtl. die Seriennr.?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordish (8. Juli 2013)

Und gleich noch ein Problem :-(

Ich habe aus dem Rahmen mein altes Innenlager (Truvativ Howitzer) ausgebaut und wollte ein GXP einbauen. Linke Seite geht super rein, nur die rechte Seite wird immer schief. Hab keine Chance. Wenn ich das Howitzer wieder reinschraube, passt das wunderbar. Liegt das eher am Rahmen oder am Innenlager? Hat da evtl jmd. Erfahrung?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2013)

@_apsol_: that difference is normal - but there should be no play in the rear triangle. Sure it is not the main pivot? The other bearings are quite solid, but I have heard of some that had problems with the main pivot. Look in this forum for the manual how to change the main pivot bearings. Luckily I never had to change mine. 

 @_nordish_: aus diesem Grund habe ich die 4-teilige Hülse gegen eine passende (glaub 48er) Buchse (gibts für Rockshox Pearl 12/8mm bei Hibike) gewechselt. 
Die Schraube wurde bei mir vorher immer wieder krumm. Mit einer durchgehenden Hülse verteilt sich die Last besser zur Wippe hin - die Schraube selbst ist zu schwach. 
Die Schraube selbst ist meine ich Canyon-spezifisch (wegen dem Inbuskopf) - ich hatte meine einfach im Schraubstock geradegebogen. 
Am 2009er hatten sie dann die Wippe so geändert, dass die Hülsen nur 22mm breit sind.

Ich hab ein Shimanolager verbaut gehabt sowohl am 2008er wie am 2009er und es war problemlos.


 @_dow_nhiller68: ich bin nicht aus Garmisch, war da nur oft auf Fricken, Jochberg, usw.


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (10. Juli 2013)

Hätte jemand von euch vieleicht ein torque zuverkaufen?
weil im bike markt sind net viele drin wo sich leisten kann


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2013)

Was brauchst du denn für eine Größe?


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (10. Juli 2013)

Alles außer L (bin erst 13)


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2013)

DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> Alles außer L (bin erst 13)


 
Hätte dir ein L anbieten könne, sogar zum Probefahren. Komme aus deiner Nähe, aber bist wohl noch zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

Und warum nimmst du das lilane in S ausm Bikemarkt nicht? Zu teuer?

XL  ?


----------



## apsol (10. Juli 2013)

I currently have a Fox 36 Van Tapered on my Torque FR 8.0. Is it possible to install a double crown fork ? Or it will damage the frame and change the geometry too much ?


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (10. Juli 2013)

ne, des Lilane wollte ich anschauen aber er schreibt nicht zurück.
Und ich bin 1,68m groß und ich glaube das ein Torque in L zu Groß wäre.


----------



## Que.Xx (10. Juli 2013)

Viel zu Groß!


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Juli 2013)

apsol schrieb:


> I currently have a Fox 36 Van Tapered on my Torque FR 8.0. Is it possible to install a double crown fork ? Or it will damage the frame and change the geometry too much ?




Canyon says that It isn't allowed to mount Dual crown on fr frames but it is possible.


----------



## mad1993max (10. Juli 2013)

Hi welchen q Faktor brauch ich bei einem torque ex 2013? Lg max


----------



## apsol (10. Juli 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Canyon says that It isn't allowed to mount Dual crown on fr frames but it is possible.



better not do it then.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Hi welchen q Faktor brauch ich bei einem torque ex 2013? Lg max



Einen Q-Faktor braucht man nicht. Der ergibt sich einfach, je nach dem welche Kurbel du montierst. 
Oder hast du Sorge, dass dir eine Kubel mit kleinem Q-Faktor am Hinterbau hängen bleibt???


----------



## mad1993max (10. Juli 2013)

Ich will die xx1 Kurbel dran baun und bin unschlüssig ob 168 oder 158 mm Länge der kurbel-achse


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2013)

So mal ein kleines Update von meinem 2011 Torque.
Neu sind:
Sattel SQ Lap
Federgabel Marzocchi 55cr (170mm)
Sram Xo Kurbel
MRP 30T Kettenblatt
Bionicon C-Guide
Reverse Sattelklemme

Habe allein durch den Umbau des Antriebs ein Gewichtsersparnis von 1424g (vorher HS FR)
Teile die noch geändert werden sind Sattelstütze (eine in komplett schwarz ,wahrscheinlich ohne Remote weil ich keine weiteren Kabel haben möchte) und Bremsen.
Evtl irgendwann mal der LRS aber das hat noch Zeit.





Und der Kettenstrebenschutz wird nochmal überarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juli 2013)

Dann pack ich mal aus!!! Aufgerüstete Teile sind mit einem "*" gekennzeichnet!

Framekit: Canyon Torque 2012 stealth Größe M 180 mm Travel
Gabel: Fox Float 36 RC2 180 mm Travel
*Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7
*Lenker: Spank Spike 777 blue
*Griffe: Ergon GE1
*Vorbau: Easton Havoc 65
*Headset: Cane Creek 40
Felgen: SUN Ringlé Drift MTX 29
Naben: SUN Ringlé Drift 2.1
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF [60a] 2,5'', Ardent DHR [60a] 2,4''
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM
Innenlager: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM
*Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
*Sattelstütze: Kind Shock eTen
Schalthebel: X9 Trigger
Schaltwerk: X9 Short Cage
*Pedale: Vault DMR Brendog stealth


----------



## Robertwiessner (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo ibcler,

Bin erst 13 und wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein torque in Rahmengrösse S oder M zur probefahrt hätte...am besten wäre in München oder Dresden

Danke schonmal


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (17. Juli 2013)

hihihi bin auch 13


----------



## Robertwiessner (18. Juli 2013)

Haha...wo wohnsz du


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,mal ne Frage kennt jemand zufällig den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einen Torque frx 2010 Rahmen und dem aktuellen Torque frx Rahmen??
oder weiß jemand was der 2010 Rahmen wiegt?

Danke


----------



## Robertwiessner (21. Juli 2013)

Also des frx 9.0 ltd wiegt als rahmen ohne dämpfer 790g


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

Robertwiessner schrieb:


> Also des frx 9.0 ltd wiegt als rahmen ohne dämpfer 790g



Da hast du mindestens eine 3 vorn dran vergessen, da mein FR schon ohne Dämpfer 3500gramm wiegt und die alten FRX gefühlt mindestens 500gramm schwerer waren.


----------



## Robertwiessner (21. Juli 2013)

Uuups sry waren 4790


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

Das ist aber garantiert MIT Dämpfer. 
Mehrgewicht 1300gramm bei gleicher Geo, da hätten die den Rahmen ja mit Blei ausgegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2013)

ui,das frx von 2010 - 4790g mit dämper,und das aktuelle frx ca.3300g mit dämpfer?!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ui,das frx von 2010 - 4790g mit dämper,und das aktuelle frx ca.3300g mit dämpfer?!



Falsch:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5341/canyon-full-suspension-torque-frx

und hier mein FR:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4290/canyon-full-suspension-torque-fr


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2013)

AAAAAhhh...ok  Danke


----------



## pirata (22. Juli 2013)

Buenos dias,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, hab meinen Hinterbau auseinander genommen und beim Zusammensetzen ist mir die Schraube 36 abgebrochen.
Hab sie versucht mit einer Zange rauszubekommen, allerdings klappt das nicht. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten? 
Hier ein Bild davon:






Gracias!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Aufbohren, Torx einschlagen, rausdrehen.


----------



## pirata (22. Juli 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon, aber muss dann in einen Laden da ich hier nicht das Werkzeug habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (22. Juli 2013)

Schlitz reindremeln und mit nem Schraubenzieher rausdrehen.
Mit hochfestem Metallkleber was draufkleben, aushärten lassen und dann rausdrehen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juli 2013)

pirata schrieb:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> ich hab ein kleines Problem, hab meinen Hinterbau auseinander genommen und beim Zusammensetzen ist mir die Schraube 36 abgebrochen.
> Hab sie versucht mit einer Zange rauszubekommen, allerdings klappt das nicht. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten?
> ...



Mir sind am Wochenende auf beiden Seiten die Schraubenköpfe abgerissen. 

Hau die Buchse einfach raus, die Schraube steckt ja drin. 
Metallsäge, kleinen Schlitz reinsägen und rausdrehen.

Zu guter Letzt: Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen.... (hab ich zumindest getan


----------



## pirata (22. Juli 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Mir sind am Wochenende auf beiden Seiten die Schraubenköpfe abgerissen.
> 
> Hau die Buchse einfach raus, die Schraube steckt ja drin.
> Metallsäge, kleinen Schlitz reinsägen und rausdrehen.
> ...



 ich hab es mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen, war auch noch nicht wirklich fest angezogen, aber nun gut.. Hast du die Schrauben dann über Canyon bezogen oder andere genommen?


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Juli 2013)

Ich würde aufbohren


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juli 2013)

Geh mal in Baumarkt. Inbusschraube din 912 a2-> 5, 0 x 16

p.s. Nimm zur Sicherheit die Alte (Schraube mit. Weiß ja nicht was für ein BJ du hast.


----------



## cereal_killer (24. Juli 2013)

So, nun zeig ich mal mein 2010er Canyon Torque, das ich übern winter aufgebaut hab, mit grob folgenden Parts:

RS Totem Coil RC2DH
FOX DHX Air
Laufräder Bontrager Cousin Earl (vom Trek Scratch)
Reifen jetzt Maxxis Minion 1ply (2.5 supertacky v/2.35 maxxpro h - von denen bin ich begeistert, sowohl grip als auch pannensicherheit)
Bremsen Elixir 5 (203/203)
Schaltwerk XT shadow
Umwerfer SLX
Schalthebel XT
Kurbel FSA Comet 2-fach
KeFü Canyon
RS Reverb 125
Lenker Crank Brothers Opium 780/15

16kg gradeaus, geht noch weniger aber so isses auch fein und robust. bikepark oder hometrails, es kann alles (besser als ich) 

evt werde ich den dämpfer gegen einen vivid/vivid air tauschen, allerdings mehr aus experimentierfreude als unzufriedenheit, der DHX macht den job auch.
ahja und die kurbel ist mir beim letzten besuch in saalbach zweimal locker geworden  das werd ich im auge behalten und ggf wechseln.

wer noch ein (schlecht gemachtes) video sehen will und wie die totem und der DHX am bike arbeiten, der klickt mal hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vf6p3aidbr7clzw/Semmering Video.MOV


----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. Juli 2013)

cereal_killer schrieb:


> 16kg gradeaus, geht noch weniger aber so isses auch fein und robust. bikepark oder hometrails, es kann alles (besser als ich)



da geht noch 2 kg runter   aber cooles Video!


----------



## cereal_killer (24. Juli 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> da geht noch 2 kg runter   aber cooles Video!



ja, mit sicherheit - aber nicht wenn die totem obenbleibt (und die ist schon der hammer  )
abgesehen davon steht der aufwand (euro) nicht für den ertrag (gramm). die teile funktionieren gut und den berg rauf bin ich nicht der schnellste aber rauf komm ich auch.


----------



## Robertwiessner (24. Juli 2013)

Sehr geiles teil!!!


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2013)

cereal_killer schrieb:


> So, nun zeig ich mal mein 2010er Canyon Torque, das ich* übern winter aufgebaut* hab...





> ...wer noch ein (schlecht gemachtes) video sehen will und wie die totem und der DHX am bike arbeiten, der klickt mal hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vf6p3aidbr7clzw/Semmering Video.MOV



hmm...diesen winter aufgebaut? die strecke erinnert mich stark an die freeride vom letzten jahr 

welche erkenntnisse hast aus deinem vid gezogen? druck- oder zugstufen danach ausgerichtet oder gar eine andere feder eingebaut?  für mich ja nachvollziehbar so ein video aus experimentalen gründen für sich selbst mal zur abwechslung zu machen, mit der communitiy teilen würde ich das aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cereal_killer (24. Juli 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> hmm...diesen winter aufgebaut? die strecke erinnert mich stark an die freeride vom letzten jahr
> 
> welche erkenntnisse hast aus deinem vid gezogen? druck- oder zugstufen danach ausgerichtet oder gar eine andere feder eingebaut?  für mich ja nachvollziehbar so ein video aus experimentalen gründen für sich selbst mal zur abwechslung zu machen, mit der communitiy teilen würde ich das aber nicht



danke für deine antwort - was genau möchtest du jetzt genau aussagen?

ja, es war vor dem umbau auf banana-flip dieses jahr;
du würdest das video nicht teilen mit der community? auch gut, ich schon. es ist kein professionelles und mein 1st try mit action-cam aber das steht eh schon im ankünder ... "schlecht gemacht" ... und wer nicht will schaltet aus


----------



## Robertwiessner (25. Juli 2013)

Rischtisch @cereal_killer


----------



## Ffox1 (25. Juli 2013)

Hi kann mir ein Besitzer eines canyon torque fr 7.0 von 2009 sagen was für einen umwerfer ich an den Rahmen Schrauben kann und was ich da beachten muss. Ich finde nichts genaues bei Canyon nur das es wohl ein E Type Umwerfer sein muss aber wird der an Innenlager der Kurbel geschraubt oder am Rahmen befestigt? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Juli 2013)

hab n fr 8.0 von 2009, sollte aber keinen unterschied machen.
der umwerfer wird direkt an den rahmen geschraubt, guckst du hier:





sowas hier müsste eigentlich passen: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lager-Montage-Top-Swing-Dual-Pull-66-69�.html (ohne gewähr)

meines wissens nach musst du einfach nur nach e type schauen. der sollte dann passen, egal ob shimano, sram oder sonst was. korrigiert mich, falls ich mist verzapfe


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2013)

Die Adapterplatte sollte aber schon dran sein - wenn eine HS montiert war, ist die aber nicht dran. 
Dann musst du die im Karton suchen oder nachbestellen. 
Darauf achten dass du für 2-fach auch einen 2-fach Umwerfer nimmst, die 3-fach sind zu lang und schleifen ggfs. am Reifen beim kleinen KB.


----------



## Ffox1 (25. Juli 2013)

Alles klar danke für die Infos bekomme den Rahmen am Samstag dann muss ich schauen ob die Adapterplatte dabei ist oder nicht ist momentan 1 fach montiert.

Könntest du mir sagen wo ich die Platte bestellen kann? Nach einem 2 fach Umwerfer muss ich dann schauen, hab bis jetzt nur 3 fach gefunden.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2013)

SLX gibts zB zweifach (zumindest für 9-fach).
Die Adapterplatte musst du bei Canyon bestellen.


----------



## Ffox1 (27. Juli 2013)

Hi,

hat jemand zufällig so eine Adapterplatte rumfliegen und würd sie mir verkaufen? Geht bestimmt schneller als bei Canyon. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die bei Canyon auf der Seite finde und bestellen kann?

Gruss


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Juli 2013)

Schreib mal den user canyon_verkauf an. Der kann dir direkt sagen, welche artikelnummer dieses teil hat und wird dir das auch zusenden. Geht im normalfall sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ffox1 (31. Juli 2013)

So ich muss euch nochmal nerven. Kann mir einer sagen was das für Schrauben sind um die Adapterplatte für e type am Rahmen zu befestigen. Die Typenbezeichnung von Canyon kenn ich würde aber gerne Schrauben so besorgen damit ich die Wartezeit von Canyon umgehen kann.
Gruss


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ein Edison und ein kumpel von mir auch, aber er hat einen blauen knopf zur Geometrie verstellung, und meine frage wäre was der unterschied zwischen dem orangenem und dem blauen?


----------



## jonalisa (31. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre am Torque 2012 eine Race Face Sixc 2-fach Kurbel in Kombination mit einem Sram X.0 Dreifach-Umwerfer.

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich dabei um die beste Variante. Diese Konfiguration wurde auch am 2013er Modell verbaut.

Habe alle möglichen 2-Fach Umwerfer probiert. Alle verschiedenen X.0 Umwerfer für 36, 39 und 42er Blatt. Die einen bauen zu tief, die anderen zu hoch. Der 3-fach Umwerfer schaltet in jeder Situation tadellos und wird einfach über die Begrenzungsschrauben justiert.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2013)

hätte mal ne Frage!

Nachdem ja der DHX Air, naja zwangshalber am Torque draufbleiben musste (2011er) gibt es jetzt ja ne nette Alternative von BOS und CC!

Undzwar den BOS Kirk bzw. den CC DBA CS! Mir geht es darum einen Dämpfer zu haben bei dem ich auch eine Art Plattform zuschalten kann.

Fahre derzeit eher meistens Bikepark! 

*Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon den BOS Kirk oder den CC DBA CS im Torque verbaut?
*
Beim CC DBA CS dürfte ja der Unterschied zum normalen CCBA nicht groß sein..

Danke!


----------



## Nothing85 (6. August 2013)

Hi...
ich fahre an meinem Torque eine Xo Kurbel mit einem 30iger Blatt...dazu habe ich die Bionicon als Führung...jetzt ist es mir doch schon ein zwei mal passiert das die Kette oben vom Blatt fällt und jetzt wollte ich mir einfach noch mal eine Führung zulegen die das verhindert...da gibt es ja bei BMO die Lösung zum klemmen am Innenlager (von 28-32) und dann noch ein paar von e13 und co. Jetzt dacht ich mir das einfachste wäre wenn ich an die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer was dran schraube....gibt es da was oder ähnliches was mein Problem beheben kann und lieferbar ist?
Dank


----------



## vopsi (6. August 2013)

Kenne nur KeFü bis minimal 32 Zähne und E-Type Montage. Möchtest keine tretlagergeklemmte bzw. ISCG kompatible ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (6. August 2013)

doch das wäre mir letzten Endes egal wie und wo montiert wird muss halt nur für 30Zähne sein, nicht so klobig und ohne Anpassungen sollte sie funktionieren.


----------



## vopsi (6. August 2013)

ohne zu wissen, ob sie passt. wenn ja, bleibt die bionicon dran.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...p-Chain-Keeper-Kettenfuehrung-BB-Montage.html

oder 

http://www.probikeshop.net/mrp-kettenfuehrung-system3-iscg-3-34-zaehne/17887.html


----------



## Nothing85 (7. August 2013)

die Paul habe ich bestellt...ich hoffe sie ist wirklich wie beschrieben in 3Tagen lieferbar...wollte nur wissen ob es vielleicht doch Alternativen gibt die sofort lieferbar sind.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## cereal_killer (7. August 2013)

da es hier reinpasst, ich werd meinen 2010er Rahmen wohl hergeben müssen, ich hab ein Angebot erhalten, das ich nicht ablehnen kann ^^ bei Interesse einfach Link unten klicken und gucken für ein paar Daten und PN an mich.
MfG

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10799979&postcount=6433


----------



## wartool (8. August 2013)

sollte einer von euch Dämpferaufnahmen neu brauchen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/212863-canyon-torque-dampferaufnahmebolzen-set

greetz


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. August 2013)

cereal_killer schrieb:


> da es hier reinpasst, ich werd meinen 2010er Rahmen wohl hergeben müssen, ich hab ein Angebot erhalten, das ich nicht ablehnen kann ^^ bei Interesse einfach Link unten klicken und gucken für ein paar Daten und PN an mich.
> MfG
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10799979&postcount=6433


 
Wenn du schon ein Angebot bekommen hast, warum bietest du das Rad dann hier an?


----------



## cereal_killer (8. August 2013)

Na ich hab das angebot eines neuen rahmens und nachdem geld und platz bei mir nicht uneingeschränkt vorhanden sind, muss mein schmuckstück leider weichen


----------



## svensson79 (8. August 2013)

Frisch gewaschen nach ner verschlammten X-Line in Saalbach


----------



## cereal_killer (8. August 2013)

Wer ernsthaft interesse hat, kann selbstverständlich bilder in jedem zustand und aus jedem winkel haben


----------



## rob1111 (9. August 2013)

Fast fertig mit dem Aufbau und jetzt das...
Beim festschrauben der zugklemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. August 2013)

Ist das identisch wie beim FRX?
Wenn ja kann ich dir morgen früh einen Adapter schicken...


----------



## richi8i (12. August 2013)

Hey Leute:
lKurze Frage: 
Ich fahr ein 2012er Torque FRX Rockzone.
Bei diesem TrueTrack System kann man ja den FW zw. 185 und 203mm variieren, sowie sich dann auch der Lenkwnkel ändert.

Auf diesen Würfeln steht nun aber: 185Lo & 203Hi, sowie 185Hi & 203Lo.
Also hab ich da jetzt 4 Positionen.
mMn hab ich an der Position 185Lo 185mm FW, bei 203Hi 203mmFW und an den anderen 2 Möglichkeiten etwas dazwischen.
Liege ich da richtig?
Oder ist es so, dass ich  bei 185Lo 185mmFW hab und den flachen Lenkwinkel, und bei 185Hi auch 185mm FW aber mit steilem Lenkwinkel?

Vermutlich steht es hier eh schon iergendwo und ich könnt mich damit auch ein wenig in der Realität befassen,..... aber ich frag trotzdem hier mal 
mfG.
Ritschi


----------



## simdiem (12. August 2013)

richi8i schrieb:


> Hey Leute:
> lKurze Frage:
> Ich fahr ein 2012er Torque FRX Rockzone.
> Bei diesem TrueTrack System kann man ja den FW zw. 185 und 203mm variieren, sowie sich dann auch der Lenkwnkel ändert.
> ...



Zuerstmal falsches Thema. Es gibt einen FRX Thread, da wäre deine Frage besser aufgehoben.

Zur Track-Flip Beschreibung:

-Die Zahl steht für den Federweg in mm am Heck. 

-Das Lo(w) steht für 64° Lenkwinkel (also Flach) und tieferes Tretlager (2012er Modell). 
[2013er Modell sinds 63°]

-Das Hi(gh) steht für 65° Lenkwinkel (also steiler) und höheres Tretlager (2012er Modell).
[2013er Modell sinds 64°]


----------



## whurr (13. August 2013)

Gerade entdeckt

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3189

das erste 2014ner ist verkündet


----------



## 21XC12 (13. August 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3189
> 
> das erste 2014ner ist verkündet



Klick!!! 



sirios schrieb:


> Augen auf Mädels, dafür ist es auch 100 Euro billiger als die aktuelle Version.



Ah ja!!! Hab ich übersehen!!! Trotzdem Lieber 100  mehr für die RC2DH! 

Und die Avid 5 sind auch nich so dolle!!! Aber is ja auch die günstigste Variante!! Kann man eigentlich nicht viel meckern! Aber ich würde da schon eine Ausstattungsvariante höher abchecken ...


----------



## rob1111 (15. August 2013)

Hi Leute,
der Aufbau von meinem Torque biegt auf die Zielgerade. Vielen vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal   @othu für den Adapter!
Beim Montieren der Kette und dem Durchschalten der Gänge ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Die Kette schleift ab dem 4. Gang hinten am unteren Blech vom Umwerfer:







Mit Bash:




Im 1. Gang hinten sieht es so aus:







Problem ist, dass ich den Umwerfer nicht mehr tiefer am Adapter montieren kann, weil er schon am Adapter anstösst:

An die anderen 2-Fach Fahrer (mit 3-Fach Kurbel):
Habt ihr Spacer unten am Tretlager montiert damit die Kettenlinie weiter raus wandert?
Denke so wäre es möglich für den Umwerfer mehr Platz zum Adapter zu gewinnen...

EDITH:
Momentan sind vorne 22-33 und hinten 11-36 montiert


----------



## othu (15. August 2013)

Am FRX hatte ich das auch, konnte es nur mit einem 3fach SRAM Umwerfer lösen, bzw mit deutlichen Anpassungen an den Löchern des 2fach um ihn nach hinten abkippen zu können.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2013)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ....Problem ist, dass ich den Umwerfer nicht mehr tiefer am Adapter montieren kann, weil er schon am Adapter anstösst:
> 
> An die anderen 2-Fach Fahrer (mit 3-Fach Kurbel):
> ...



22 vorn und hinten 11 bis 15 macht aber auch irgendwie keinen Sinn, dafür ist kein Umwerfer vorgesehen (ist echt so!).

Ich hab den linken Tretlager-Spacer weggelassen und dafür nach rechts gesetzt. 
Mehr geht nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit Shimano HT II.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wir haben ein Torque Alpinist Bj. 2010. Das Problem ist das da das Schaltwerk ( ein XTR) immer gegen den Rahmen schlägt. Hat Jemand eine Idee wie ich das abstellen kann? Oder welches ich nehmen soll bei dem das nicht vorkommt?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (16. August 2013)

So, der Aufbau ist fertig.
Gewicht 14,5kg













Nächstes Problem:
Der Umwerfer schleift am Bashguard wenn das Hinterrad einfedert...


----------



## jonalisa (17. August 2013)

Ich habe alle moeglichen Umwerfer durchprobiert.
Der einzige, der ohne Einschraenkungen, in Kombination mit einer Dreifachkurbel mit zwei Kettenblaettern gepasst hat, war der Sram Dreifach Umwerfer (in meinem Fall Sram X.0 Direct Mount Low S3).
Kein Schleifen am Bash, da er hoeher baut als die Zweifachversionen.
Kein Schleifen bzw. Anstossen am Adapter, da er ueber dem Adapter haengt und nicht davor.
Kein Schleifen der Kette auf klein-klein (wird in der Praxis aber eh nicht benoetigt), weil der Umwerfer hinten weiter nach unten haengt.


----------



## Fartzilla (17. August 2013)

Hi Leute habe mal eine Frage. Passt der Rockerarm vom 2009er FRX auch ins Fr oder unterscheiden sich die Rahmen auch?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2013)

DIe Wippe?
Soweit ich weiss brauchst du auch die Sitzstrebe. 
Bei ebay hatte mal einer einen FR Rahmen angeboten, bei dem war ne FRX Strebe und Wippe verbaut.

Der Rahmen des FRX ist viel schwerer/massiver.


----------



## Fartzilla (18. August 2013)

Ah okay..danke.


----------



## der_Wolf (18. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

 nachdem ich die Hauptlager bei meinem Torque TRX gegen FAG Lager getaucht habe läuft alles heute wollte ich alle Lager mal Fetten weil es in 2 Wochen nach Saalbach geht. Wo ich an der (grünen) Schwinge den Deckel abgeschraubt habe kamen die ganzen Kugeln aus dem Lager raus .
 Wie bekomme ich die innere Lagerschalle von der Schraube/Bolzen runder???



 MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. August 2013)

Servus!

Hat jemand nen E-Type Adapter fürs Torque EX übrig? Der fehlt mir noch um die Woche alles aufzubauen .


----------



## Flow1 (19. August 2013)

@rob1111 

Wie zufrieden bist du mit den MountainKings in 2.4 ?
Welche genaue Spezi fährst du, mit oder ohne Schlauch, und wie siehts mit der Pannensicherheit aus?

Will mir evtl. nen 2. LRS zulegen, und den originalen mit leichteren Reifen und evtl
. Tubeless bestücken, um für Touren besser aufgestellt zu sein. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## rob1111 (19. August 2013)

Bin die Reifen zwar vorher nur mit Schlauch und auf ner schmaleren Felge gefahren (auf meinem radon slide), aber ich fand sie zum Trails fahren voll in Ordnung.
Von der Traktion her zwischen nobby nic und ardent anzusiedeln würde ich sagen.

Pannen Sicherheit War gut,  sollte jetzt mit Tubeless noch besser werden.
Die Reifen sind die ganz normalen,  ohne Tubeless ready o.ä., werden auf den flow ex mit milch gut dicht.
Einen Fahrbericht kann ich in der jetzigen Konfiguration erst in 3-4 Wochen liefern,  weil ich mein Handgelenk noch nicht belasten darf.


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

So ich würde sagen saalbach kann kommen....morgen geht´s los!!!
Dafür habe ich nochmal etwas Geld in die Sicherheit gesteckt...
neue XT Bremsen (vorn mit Kühlrippen)
neue Schlappen (Rubber Queen + Baron)
neue MRP Micro

Außerdem geändert...
Sattelklemme, alle Aufkleber ab + Canyon Schriftzug, goldenen "Compr-Adjust" Knopf silber gemacht...
und damit mir meine Variostütze nicht flöten geht in Saalbach, habe ich die alte Stütze montiert.




weitere Fotos im Album...


----------



## Fartzilla (19. August 2013)

Sieht Klasse aus..viel Spaß ist mega geil da unten.


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2013)

@Nothing85

Mega geiles Gefährt!! Ich wünsche dir viel Spass. Schreibst du mal hier rein wie so die Streckenbedingungen sind? Denn ab diesem Samstag sind wir auch unten!!

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

Ja werde ich machen....
Hatte schon irgendwo gelesen das es viele Bremswellen gibt naja kann man dann eh nicht mehr ändern...
Samstag bin ich auch noch da...vielleicht sieht man sich ja

ach und Danke...finde es auch richtig schick so clean bin richtig zufrieden (mal sehen wie lang)


----------



## Fartzilla (19. August 2013)

Was bremswellen angeht haltet euch von der Blueline fern die ist komplett zerbombt.Z-Line lief letzte Woche ziemlich gut.


----------



## vopsi (19. August 2013)

Bremswellen sind  ausser Pro- und Z-Line letzte Woche fast auf allen Strecken präsent gewesen.


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2013)

Ah okay, danke für die Vorabinfos. @Nothing85 kannst du noch etwas zu deiner Reifenwahl schreiben und warum du welchen Reifen vorne oder hinten montiert hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

Dazu kann ich noch nix sagen außer, das ich es erst ausprobieren muss. Habe diese Kombi selber nur hier aus dem Forum erlesen und bin sie erst eine kleine Tour gefahren. Sollen halt mehr Grip, weniger Verschleiß und Rollwiederstand haben mit der BCC Gummimischung. Hatte vorher Ardent (vr &hi) und würde die weiter fahren aber auch die sind irgendwann mal runter und somit habe ich entschlossen mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren. Laut Forum soll die Kombi sehr gut sein...ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich noch nix sagen außer, das ich es erst ausprobieren muss. Habe diese Kombi selber nur hier aus dem Forum erlesen und bin sie erst eine kleine Tour gefahren. Sollen halt mehr Grip, weniger Verschleiß und Rollwiederstand haben mit der BCC Gummimischung. Hatte vorher Ardent (vr &hi) und würde die weiter fahren aber auch die sind irgendwann mal runter und somit habe ich entschlossen mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren. Laut Forum soll die Kombi sehr gut sein...ich lass mich überraschen.



Ohkay, danke. Ich habe selber mir für Saalbach 2 mal den Baron montiert, für vorne und hinten, und habe sie dieses We in Lac Blanc eingefahren. Der Verschleiß am Hinterrad ist schon ziemlich beeindruckend und das obwohl ich nicht so einer bin, der das Hinterrad andauernd blockiert.. 

Ich bin gespannt was du berichten wirst!


----------



## Fartzilla (19. August 2013)

Also ich hatte Baron und Rubber Queen montiert was meiner Meinung die perfekte Bereifung war da ich sowohl im nassen als auch trockenen super Grip.


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

Warum "hatte"....was fährst du jetzt?


----------



## rmfausi (19. August 2013)

Kurze Frage, Saalbach mit oder ohne versenkbarer Sattelstütze? Wenn ja, dann lieber noch eine normale mitnehmen?  

Ich hoffe wir sind am Samstag um ca. 1300-1400 auf'm Berg und haben dann unsere erste Abfahrt. 

Habe mein Rad heute auch soweit fertig gemacht, am Mittwoch gibts noch eine Proberunde und dann kann es losgehen.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

Also wie du oben auf dem Bild sehen kannst lass ich meine zu Hause...ich will doch hauptsächlich bergab fahren


----------



## Fartzilla (19. August 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Warum "hatte"....was fährst du jetzt?




Fahre die immer noch war nur doof formuliert.Der Verschleiß von den Conti Reifen ist ja fast 0.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, Saalbach mit oder ohne versenkbarer Sattelstütze? Wenn ja, dann lieber noch eine normale mitnehmen?


Brauchen tut man sie dort kaum wo, geht meist nur bergab. 
Aber stören tut's auch nicht, und die Räder werden - wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe - immer in Gondeln (also nicht am Sattel aufgehängt) transportiert.


----------



## Fartzilla (20. August 2013)

Wenn du nur zum Trail heizen da bist kannst du die absenkbare Stütze daheim lassen.Gibt nur paar Trails zu denen du etwas hochstrampeln musst und wenn man aus der Gondel steigt kann man den Sattel auch gerade hochstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. August 2013)

Hallo Fartzilla & FloImSchnee,
danke euch beiden für eure Antworten. Ich werde wohl hauptsächlich zum Gondeln und bergabfahren nach Saalbach kommen. Dazu braucht man den Sattellift nicht, da habt ihr auch Recht. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Spielzeug (20. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, weiss jemand wo ich die Geo daten zu einem 09er Rahmen finde? 
es geht um ein Canyon Torque Fr 9.0 von 2009 in Medium. 

auf der Canyon Seite find ich nix. Cool wären auch die Gössen von Hinterbaubreite, Sattelstützendurchmesser. 

grüsse


----------



## 9mmBong (20. August 2013)

Torque FR 2009 (M):

SITZROHRLÄNGE 457
SITZWINKEL 72°
STEUERROHRLÄNGE 140
VORBAULÄNGE 40
LENKWINKEL 67,5°
TRETLAGEROFFSET 15
KETTENSTREBENLÄNGE 425
OBERROHRLÄNGE 585
GABELEINBAULÄNGE 590
FEDERWEG 
VORNE 160
FEDERWEG
HINTEN 160
DÄMPFERLÄNGE /HUB 222/70
RADSTAND 1113


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2013)

Sattelstützendurchmesser 31.6
Und der Federweg hinten beträgt beim FR 170mm


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2013)

Einbaubreite HR ist 135mmx12mm (die Maxle ist aber 150mm!!).


----------



## pirata (21. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine Frage, mir ist jetzt zum ersten mal der Schlauch am Hinterrad gerissen, zum Glück vor der Tour da ich keinen ersatz Schlauch dabei hatte 
Jetzt sind ja Felgen und Reifen am Alpinist Tubeless Ready, das heißt man könnte sie Schlauchlos fahren..
Bei Schwalbe steht als Vorteile, Gewichtsersparnis (ist mir egal), Rollwiederstand und Pannenschutz. Ok, aber wieso ist der Rollwiederstand geringer? Müsste ich sie nicht gleich stark aufpumpen? Dachte das hängt viel mehr vom Profil der Reifen ab..
Habt ihr umgerüstet? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (21. August 2013)

pirata schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mal eine Frage, mir ist jetzt zum ersten mal der Schlauch am Hinterrad gerissen, zum Glück vor der Tour da ich keinen ersatz Schlauch dabei hatte
> Jetzt sind ja Felgen und Reifen am Alpinist Tubeless Ready, das heißt man könnte sie Schlauchlos fahren..
> ...



Hab auch nen Alpinist und fahre seit Jahren Schlauchlos. Normal liegen die Schlauchlos Ventile in der Marvic Tuete mit drin. 

Schlauch raus, Ventil rein, Reifen drauf, aufpumpen bis der Reifen sitzt (am besten Kompressor). Dann Luft rauslassen, Ventileinsatz entfernen, ca. 60ml Milch einfuellen (Stans NoTubes Milch ist guenstig und gut) und wieder Luft drauf, fertig...



Rollwiderstand ist geringer weil die Reibung zw. Schlauch und Reifen bei Verformen des Reifens wegfaellt....
Und du koenntest weniger Luftdruck fahren weil Durchschlaege keinen Snakebite im Schlauch mehr verursachen koennen. Die recht schmalen Felgen begrenzen das aber...


Hab schon ne Schraube "eingesammelt", aus dem Reifen gezogen. Da lief die Milch dann raus... Rad mit Loch nach unten gedreht, mit dem Finger ne Minute zugehalten, dann war es wieder dicht. Musste nur nen halbes Bar nachpumpen, fertig. Den Reifen fahr ich heute noch... Kleinere Loecher bemerkt man z.t. gar nicht, ist dann nur ne leicht feuchte Stelle am Einstich. Kein Druckverlust.


Fazit: Tubeless: Geil!
Beim 29er hab ich auch gleich die Schlaeuche rausgeworfen...


----------



## pirata (21. August 2013)

Ok, die Erklärung klingt gut, wenn ich das nächste Mal zuhause bin werde ich die Venitle mitnehmen und es ausprobieren 
Ja das mit dem Pannenschutz habe ich in einem Video gesehen, sah gut aus 
Aber die Milch erneuerst du dann alle 3 Monate zwecks Pannenschutz?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Power-Valve (21. August 2013)

pirata schrieb:


> Ok, die Erklärung klingt gut, wenn ich das nächste Mal zuhause bin werde ich die Venitle mitnehmen und es ausprobieren
> Ja das mit dem Pannenschutz habe ich in einem Video gesehen, sah gut aus
> Aber die Milch erneuerst du dann alle 3 Monate zwecks Pannenschutz?
> 
> Vielen Dank



nee, max. einmal im Jahr. 

Gibt es guenstig im 1l Gebinde, haelt mehrere Jahre... Zum Einfuellen am besten ne Spritze (ohne Nadel) aus der Apotheke nehmen, damit dosiert es sich schoener...

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/NoTubes-Solution-ssigkeit-NoTubes-Felgen-UST-Reifen/dp/B000XSJIMA"]NoTubes The Solution Dichtflüssigkeit für Stans NoTubes-Felgen mit UST-Reifen 946ml: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Auf Touren in abgelegene Gegenden hab ich trotzdem noch nen Schlauch mit. Sollte der Mantel mal ins Felgenbett gedrueckt werden bekommt man ihn mit der Handpumpe kaum wieder drauf. An der naechsten Tanke dann schon.
Auf den Marvic Felgen sitzen die Reifen aber echt gut. Bisher ist das noch nicht passiert...


----------



## monkey10 (21. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, Saalbach mit oder ohne versenkbarer Sattelstütze? Wenn ja, dann lieber noch eine normale mitnehmen?





FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man sie dort kaum wo, geht meist nur bergab.
> Aber stören tut's auch nicht, und die Räder werden - wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe - immer in Gondeln (also nicht am Sattel aufgehängt) transportiert.



Interessant... so unterschiedlich sind die Wahrnehmungen 

Nach dem Kauf meines Torque Alpinist hab ich die Variostütze so gut wie nie gebraucht. Bin v.a. in den Ostalpen, technischen Trails & bißchen BPark unterwegs.

EINZIG wo ich es angenehm fand eine zu haben war in Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Wobei es natürlich darauf ankommt, was man dort machen will:

# wenn man nur Bikepark-"heizen" will, soll heißen Blue-, Pro-, Milka- und X-Line shredden, dann ist eine Variostütze nicht wirklich notwendig. Auch zum so beliebten Hacklberg-Trail - da schieben ja die meisten die Schotterstrasse rauf 

# wenn man aber die wunderschönen Trails dazwischen auch nutzen will (Kohlmais-Trails, Pascherweg, Trail zur Asitzhöhe & zurück sowie Hacklbergseen, Trails zum Schattberg West u.v.m.) dann fand ich eine Variostütze doch sehr angenehm. Ist nichts extrem technisches für den ambitionierten Enduristen, aber doch mal technisch steinig bergauf - und dann wieder über eine Stufe oder Wurzeln bergab. Im Stehen bergauf teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll, im Sitzen noch immer tricky. Natürlich kann man immer wieder absteigen und den Sattel verstellen - oder eben auch schieben sowie Forststrassen-Varianten suchen.

Ganz egal, wenn man die Variostütze in den Urlaub mitnimmt muss man IMHO immer eine normale Sattelstütze als Ersatz dabei haben, falls die Variostütze defekt wird...

Ein kurzes Vid von mir von Saalbach-Hinterglemm abseits der überlaufenen verbremsten Bikestrecken. Vielleicht bekommst ja sogar Lust zum Bergauf-Fahren 


Viel Spass


----------



## rmfausi (21. August 2013)

Hi Monkey10,
du hast schon recht, ich bin normalerweise kein Uphillverächter. Aber dieses Mal wird sich es erstmal
um das bergab fahren drehen. Ich denke die Region hat auch einiges an Tourenpotenzial. Ich bin das 
erste Mal in Saalbach, wenn ich weiss was dort möglich ist dann wird es das nächste Mal bestimmt
3-4 Tourentage in der Woche geben.

Danke für die Angegung und das Video. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hat jemand von Euch sein 2010er Torque mit einer Shimano XT Bremse (2014) ausgestattet?!
Welche Adapter habt Ihr dafür benötigt? 

Besten Gruß Sebo


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was für Scheiben du verbauen willst.


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. August 2013)

Hi,
fährt hier jemand zufällig zur Eurobike??
falls ja bitte ein paar Bilder vom Torque DHX 2014 machen 

danke


----------



## xander_v (26. August 2013)

hat hier schon wer efahrungen mit der bionicon c guide im bikepark gemacht?
für zu hause reicht sie mir eigentlich, im bikepark ist das gelände dann doch etwas anders.


----------



## Fartzilla (26. August 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fährt hier jemand zufällig zur Eurobike??
> falls ja bitte ein paar Bilder vom Torque DHX 2014 machen
> 
> danke




Ich fahre hin. Werde mal paar Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (26. August 2013)

das wäre super...danke schon mal


----------



## Fartzilla (26. August 2013)

Gerne. Muss es mir eh ansehen da ich es Vll kaufen will. Bin noch unschlüssig ob Speci Status oder wieder ein Torque.


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. August 2013)

hehe....ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir das 2014 zu kaufen  ..was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe gefällt mir schon sehr gut


----------



## _Sebo_ (27. August 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was für Scheiben du verbauen willst.



Vorne 203 und hinten 180


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. August 2013)

Geil .... will haben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## _Sebo_ (28. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Suche eine neue Bremse für mein Torque, welches ich hauptsächlich im Enduro Bereich nutze.

Was meint Ihr, SAINT oder XT.
Ich bringe Fahrfertig 105kg auf die Waage.

Danke für Eure Meinungen!

Besten Gruß Sebo


----------



## Nothing85 (28. August 2013)

Also ich habe vor ca einem Monat meine alten Code (09) gegen die XT getauscht. War letzte Woche damit in Saalbach und ich habe meinen Kauf nicht bereut...
Habe vorn 203 mit diesen Kühlrippen und hinten 180 mit normalen Belägen. Und ich hatte jederzeit genug Power. Bei den Code tat sich bei langen Abfahrten irgendwann nicht mehr viel...keine Ahnung ob die zu heiß wurden jedenfalls hatte ich den Eindruck das ich viel stärker am HEbel ziehen musste damit ich die gewünschte Wirkung habe.
Ganz anders bei den XT Bremsen. Entlüften geht auch super einfach. Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch nix schlechtes über diese Bremse lesen können und ich wüsste nicht was eine Saint besser machen könnte.
Also ich bin klar für XT.


----------



## Nukem49 (29. August 2013)

Moin!
Evtl. wäre eine Avid Trail x.0 noch ne Option, falls du Wert darauf legst 4 Kolben zu haben. Hab die Bremse seit 2 Wochen am Torque und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. August 2013)

Ich empfehle dir auch die xt oder zee! Ich habe beide und die sind super! Zur x0 Trail, les mal den letzten Beitrag von Canyon Strive Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Ich würde bei deinem Gewicht lieber zur Zee greifen. Hat extrem gute Bremsleistung und ist nicht übermäßig teuer.


----------



## _Sebo_ (29. August 2013)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen! 
Also es soll schon eine shimano werden, da ich mit avid nur Ärger hatte. 
Weiß jemand wie der Unterschied beim Gewicht der XT zur SAINT ist?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Schau mal hier in der Gewichtsdatenbank:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-16/scheibenbremse?page=5


----------



## _Sebo_ (29. August 2013)

Also nur 63g Unterschied!? 
Dann tendiere ich ja eher zur SAINT. 
Denke im Bikepark und auf längeren Abfahrten bietet sie dann doch mehr Reserven.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Bevor du zur Saint greifst, würde ich dir nochmals die Zee empfehlen. Von der Bremskraft her das gleiche nur weniger Verstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Nothing85 (29. August 2013)

Was willst du im Bikepark mit Reserven...die meisten Strecken sind spätestens nach 10min bergab fahren vorbei. Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nix was die Saint besser macht als eine xt,slx oder zee außer das sie bedeutend teurer ist. (Ironie an)Natürlich sieht es immer "besser" aus wenn am Bike nur teure Teile dran verbaut sind(Ironie aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo1 (29. August 2013)

Hallo Torque Rider,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Enduro aufzubauen und dabei ist mir natürlich das Torque ins Auge gefallen! Super schöner rahmen der wohl ein breites Einsatzgebiet hat

jetzt meine frage:
Es gibt soviele verschiedene Modelle (auch das FRX) gibt es da unterschiede im Rahmen? 
Mein Enduro soll nicht so teuer werden, ab welchem BJ ist ein torque sinnvoll, also was gabt es für Änderungen oder Evolutionsstufen?

Würde gerne den ganzen thread lesen aber bei 6500 Einträgen bin ich damit wohl etwas beschäftigt, deshalb würde ich mich auf eine Antwort freuen! 
Gruß Flo


----------



## Power-Valve (29. August 2013)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torque Rider,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Enduro aufzubauen und dabei ist mir natürlich das Torque ins Auge gefallen! Super schöner rahmen der wohl ein breites Einsatzgebiet hat
> 
> ...



Nen breitbandiges Enduro ist nen Torque ab 2010... Ohne FRX. Je nach Geldbeutel geht da alles zw 13 und 18kg, Alpencross oder Parkbike...

bis 2009 andere Geometrie und "nur" 160mm Federweg.

FRX ist nicht mehr so richtig bergauf tauglich.


----------



## Flo1 (29. August 2013)

Also sollte ich nach einem FR Rahmen ab 2010 suchen? 
Wo liegt den genau der Unterschied?

Das 2009 ist nicht geeignet zum endurieren? 160mm klingen doch ganz gut


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2013)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Also sollte ich nach einem FR Rahmen ab 2010 suchen?


Torque ohne FR, ohne FRX, ohne jeglichen Zusatz. 
Naja gut, seit diesem Jahr heißt's Torque EX.

Würde auch zu einem Modell ab 2010 greifen. 180mm Federweg, modernere Geometrie, angeblich besser Hinterbau. ("angeblich", weil ich zu kurz mit einem 2009er gefahren bin, um's wirklich präzise zu beurteilen)


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2013)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Das 2009 ist nicht geeignet zum endurieren? 160mm klingen doch ganz gut



hat mit 160er gabel nen lenkwinkel von 67,5°. gemessen an aktuellen enduro rahmen ist das schon verflucht steil!

also entweder ne längere gabel rein (66,5° mit 180er gabel) oder den neuen works components winkelsteuersatz.

oder die einfachste variante: modell ab 2010 kaufen 

mit nem dämpfer 222/70 bekommt man allerdings auch aus dem alten torque knapp 180mm federweg. reifen hat genug platz.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (30. August 2013)

Hab heute endlich mal ein Torque FRX Dropzone in live gesehn, ia ja echt en geiles Teil und hat mir die Entscheidung erleichtert was ich jetzt kaufen soll 

Wird defintiv ein FRX Dropzone werden


----------



## harke (1. September 2013)

hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die hinterbaulager an einem torque fr rausbekomme?
das äussere lager nach innen oder nach aussen drücken?


----------



## Fartzilla (1. September 2013)

Kannst du nach innen drücken


----------



## harke (1. September 2013)

ok danke


----------



## whurr (2. September 2013)

harke schrieb:


> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die hinterbaulager an einem *torque fr* rausbekomme?
> das äussere lager nach innen oder nach aussen drücken?





Fartzilla schrieb:


> Kannst du nach innen drücken



Nur sicherheitshalber ... damit das niemand falsch interpretiert.
Beim *Torque ab 2010 *muß man beide Lager nach Außen (von der Sitzstrebe weg) drücken.
Da ist auf beiden Seiten innen ein Anschlag für das Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (2. September 2013)

Hallo an alle, 
Passt die Canyon KeFü auch an das EX? Meine ist mir gestern nach einer Woche Saalbach vollends zerbröselt. Ich habe diese an einem FRX gesehen. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Flash_Gordon (2. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> Passt die Canyon KeFü auch an das EX? Meine ist mir gestern nach einer Woche Saalbach vollends zerbröselt. Ich habe diese an einem FRX gesehen. Gruß rmfausi
> 
> Happy Biking


 
Selbstverständlich.


----------



## Fartzilla (2. September 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Nur sicherheitshalber ... damit das niemand falsch interpretiert.
> Beim *Torque ab 2010 *muß man beide Lager nach Außen (von der Sitzstrebe weg) drücken.
> Da ist auf beiden Seiten innen ein Anschlag für das Lager.



Das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## sirios (2. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> Passt die Canyon KeFü auch an das EX? Meine ist mir gestern nach einer Woche Saalbach vollends zerbröselt. Ich habe diese an einem FRX gesehen. Gruß rmfausi
> 
> 
> Happy Biking



Klar! Hab die auch an meinem dran und die läuft einwandfrei


----------



## rmfausi (2. September 2013)

Danke an euch, die Bestellung ist raus. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## xander_v (2. September 2013)

wollte meine canyon kefü auch wieder gegen die c guide tauschen, leider ist meine rolle abhanden gekommen.
canyon bietet die rolle aber nicht als ersatzteil an, heißt ich müsste die ganze führung nochmal kaufen.
hat zufällig jemand die rolle und braucht sie nicht mehr?


----------



## bassboolette (2. September 2013)

Moin!

Habe mir gerade das Whipzone 2013 bestellt - trotz des Troubles um 26'' und 27,5''. Könnte ich eigentlich (ich will es nicht!) 27,5''-Laufräder an das Rad setzen? Falls in ein paar Jahren keine 26''-Ersatzteile mehr zu bekommen sind?


----------



## Thiel (2. September 2013)

Nein, du hast nicht genug Platz im Hinterbau.


----------



## jaamaa (2. September 2013)

24' und 22,5' bekommst du aber rein....   die Innovation des nächsten Jahrzehntes  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (3. September 2013)

gnagna


----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2013)

Die Kefü ist heute gekommen. Wie wird diese montiert, mit oder ohne Unterlagsscheiben zwischen ISCG und Kefü? Ich bekomme erst morgen Nachmittag mein Hinterrad dann kann ich testen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Maquis. (5. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Torque Dropzone (2011) und überlege die Totem Coil RC2 DH durch eine Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air mit 170mm zu ersetzen.

Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Änderung der Geometrie und der Lyrik/Vivid Air Kombi gemacht hat?

Vielen Dank!
Grüße


----------



## Zhen (6. September 2013)

Maquis. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ein Torque Dropzone (2011) und überlege die Totem Coil RC2 DH durch eine Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air mit 170mm zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Ich wechsel grad in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Für sehr steiles, technisches Gelände und Park ist mir die robustere Totem und der flachere Lenkwinkel das Mehrgewicht wert. Für alles andere würd ich die Lyrik vorziehen, einfach weil sie leichter ist. 
Worauf du dich einstellen musst, ist halt dass die Luftgabel nicht so gut einstellbar ist, dass sie in Steilstufen nicht wegsackt und sonst trotzdem schön sensibel reagiert. Da musst du entweder Kompromisse eingehen, oder immer die Gabelpumpe mit rumschleppen und LSC und HSC hin und herschrauben.
Musst du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist. Oder aber dem Trend zur Zweitgabel folgen


----------



## Zhen (6. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Ich wechsel grad in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Für sehr steiles, technisches Gelände und Park ist mir die robustere Totem und der flachere Lenkwinkel das Mehrgewicht wert. Für alles andere würd ich die Lyrik vorziehen, einfach weil sie leichter ist.
> Worauf du dich einstellen musst, ist halt dass die Luftgabel nicht so gut einstellbar ist, dass sie in Steilstufen nicht wegsackt und sonst trotzdem schön sensibel reagiert. Da musst du entweder Kompromisse eingehen, oder immer die Gabelpumpe mit rumschleppen und LSC und HSC hin und herschrauben.
> Musst du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist. Oder aber dem Trend zur Zweitgabel folgen



Edit: Achja, solltest du eine neue weiße Lyrik SoloAir 170 kaufen wollen, hätte ich da in wenigen Tagen eine aus nem Gapstar abzugeben 

PS: Sorry für den Doppelpost, falschen Button erwischt


----------



## Maquis. (6. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich bin mir eben nicht ganz wie sehr ich von den rund 600g weniger an der Front profitieren kann, weiteres bin ich bis jetzt nur Coil gefahren und habe daher auch keine Erfahrung mit Luftgabeln, von der Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir liest man aber ganz gutes. 
Fahre doch recht viel Uphill und wenig Park (jedoch recht technisches/steiles Gelände), deshalb will ich die Sache einfach gut abstimmen, ohne viel Performance einbüßen zu müssen versteht sich .

Der Spanngurt ist schon fix eingeplant, nur die Gewicht-frage ist noch offen, die Geo wird sich wohl nicht so stark verändern bei 10mm Federweg mehr oder weniger...

Und zwecks der Lyrik, bräuchte wenn dann eine in Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (6. September 2013)

Maquis. schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Ich bin mir eben nicht ganz wie sehr ich von den rund 600g weniger an der Front profitieren kann, weiteres bin ich bis jetzt nur Coil gefahren und habe daher auch keine Erfahrung mit Luftgabeln, von der Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir liest man aber ganz gutes.
> Fahre doch recht viel Uphill und wenig Park (jedoch recht technisches/steiles Gelände), deshalb will ich die Sache einfach gut abstimmen, ohne viel Performance einbüßen zu müssen versteht sich .
> 
> ...



Die Geo ändert sich um 0,5 Grad pro 10mm mehr/weniger Federweg.
Ich bin mit meinem Wechsel von Lyrik RC2DH SA auf Totem RC2DH Coil sehr zufrieden! 65,5 Grad Lenkwinkel, das Mehrgewicht spüre ich nicht wirklich - Die Lyrik hat entweder gut angesprochen, ist dann aber durchgesackt und schnell auf Anschlag gegangen oder war unsensibel. Kenne ich jetzt bei der Totem nicht mehr. Mittlere Feder bei 73kg nackt - Spricht auf den ersten Zentimetern fein an, sackt nicht durch und bei Sprüngen/Drops usw. nutzt sie den FW gut aus. Hab nur minimalst Druckstufen drin  - So 2-4 Klicks.


----------



## Zhen (6. September 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Mittlere Feder bei 73kg nackt - Spricht auf den ersten Zentimetern fein an, sackt nicht durch und bei Sprüngen/Drops usw. nutzt sie den FW gut aus. Hab nur minimalst Druckstufen drin  - So 2-4 Klicks.


Kommt man da mit 75-76 kg nackig auch noch gut hin, was meinst du?


----------



## Master_KK (7. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Kommt man da mit 75-76 kg nackig auch noch gut hin, was meinst du?



Ja das passt! Bisschen mehr Druckstufe vielleicht, aber die harte Feder würde ich da auf keinen Fall reinmachen. Wenn ich voll "aufgebleit" im Park fahre mit Fullface, Goggle, Protektorenweste, Knie-Schienbeinschoner etc. passt das bei mir ja auch noch. Viel Spass mit der Gabel


----------



## Zhen (8. September 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Ja das passt! Bisschen mehr Druckstufe vielleicht, aber die harte Feder würde ich da auf keinen Fall reinmachen. Wenn ich voll "aufgebleit" im Park fahre mit Fullface, Goggle, Protektorenweste, Knie-Schienbeinschoner etc. passt das bei mir ja auch noch. Viel Spass mit der Gabel



Nice, danke dir =) Sobald meine Hände wieder ausm Gips sind, werd ich den haben!


----------



## monkey10 (10. September 2013)

Maquis. schrieb:


> Der Spanngurt ist schon fix eingeplant, nur die Gewicht-frage ist noch offen, die Geo wird sich wohl nicht so stark verändern bei 10mm Federweg mehr oder weniger...





Master_KK schrieb:


> Die Geo ändert sich um 0,5 Grad pro 10mm mehr/weniger Federweg... 65,5 Grad Lenkwinkel, das Mehrgewicht spüre ich nicht wirklich



ohne die performance oder den sinn einer totem in frage stellen zu wollen, ist die lenkwinkel-änderung praktisch noch geringer als deine annahme. natürlich vorausgesetzt du fährst mit dem gleichen SAG 

ich hab mir kürzlich exzentrische dämpferbuchsen eingebaut welche theoretisch ebenso den LW um etwa 0,5° flacher machen sollte. am geraden asphaltweg könnte ich mir das noch einbilden, am trail oder im bikepark fährt sich das bike aber nicht wirklich anders. wobei ein weiterer vorteil mit dem buchsen auch noch durch die absenkung des tretlagers erreicht werden sollte. mit einer längeren Gabel (EBH) wird das ohnehin hohe tretlagers des torque noch etwas weiter nach oben wandern...

also wennst dir einbildest, dass du durch einen wechsel auf eine lyrik der LW steiler wird, brauchst dir nur exzentrische dämpferbuchsen besorgen. die dinger müssen ohnehin mal gewechselt werden und sind relativ günstig zu haben.



Master_KK schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Wechsel von Lyrik RC2DH SA auf Totem RC2DH Coil sehr zufrieden! ... Die Lyrik hat entweder gut angesprochen, ist dann aber durchgesackt und schnell auf Anschlag gegangen oder war unsensibel. Kenne ich jetzt bei der Totem nicht mehr. Mittlere Feder bei 73kg nackt - Spricht auf den ersten Zentimetern fein an, sackt nicht durch und bei Sprüngen/Drops usw. nutzt sie den FW gut aus. Hab nur minimalst Druckstufen drin  - So 2-4 Klicks.



ich kenne zwar einige leute, die mit der LYRIK RC2DH SA sehr zufrieden sind, aber auch wenige die das ansprechverhalen der TOTEM COIL nicht missen wollen.

ich fand v.a. die steifigkeit der totem beeindruckend und unglaublich vertrauenserweckend (beim vertriden). aber mir selbst reicht da auch eine FOX 36er.



Maquis. schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eben nicht ganz wie sehr ich von den rund 600g weniger an der Front profitieren kann, weiteres bin ich bis jetzt nur Coil gefahren und habe daher auch keine Erfahrung mit Luftgabeln, von der Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir liest man aber ganz gutes.
> Fahre doch recht viel Uphill und wenig Park (jedoch recht technisches/steiles Gelände), deshalb will ich die Sache einfach gut abstimmen, ohne viel Performance einbüßen zu müssen versteht sich



bin ebenso sporadisch (aber mit begeisterung) im park und mehr auf technischen trails unterwegs, wo ich mir den aufstieg selbst erarbeiten muss. prinzipiell finde ich auch, dass gewicht meistens überbewertet wird. trotzdem ist es verlockend ein leichtes bike zu fahren. nicht nur beim uphill, IMHO auch bei langsam technischen spielereien (VR versetzen u.ä.) und flowigen verspielten trails.

noch mehr gewicht kannst dir mit der neuen RS PIKE sparen, die mit 160/170mm federweg sowie 545/555mm EBH um die 1840g haben sollte 



Maquis. schrieb:


> Und zwecks der Lyrik, bräuchte wenn dann eine in Schwarz



die pike gibts auch in schwarz:


----------



## Zhen (10. September 2013)

Mein 13er Gapstar mit CraneCreek ist heute gekommen. Soweit alles super. Bloß wenn ich den Hinterbau einfedere, kommt nach den ersten 1-2cm ein leicht spürbarer Widerstand. Wie eine Schwelle fühlt sichs an. Die wird zwar problemlos überwunden, aber mir kommts komisch vor. Jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## Nothing85 (10. September 2013)

Seh ich das richtig das ich die Cap of Axis (Nr 30 auf der BOM Liste) nur mit eine Sprengringzange abdrehen kann. Wollte an das Lager ran...:/

Die Kappe meine ich


----------



## Jensiman (11. September 2013)

Habe mein Torque Alpinist 2011 auf 10-fach Shadow plus Schaltwerk umgebaut. Funktioniert super. Zur besseren Schaltperformance möchte ich jetzt noch den alten 9-fach XT-Umwerfer gegen einen 10-fach Umwerfer tauschen.
Im Torque Alpinist 2013 ist der Sram X9 (3Kettenblätter) verbaut. 
Kann mir jemand die genaue Bezeichnung für den Umwerfer nennen?
Ist das der SRAM - X.9 Umwerfer 3x10-fach Low Direct Mount S1?
Ist dieser Umwerfer kompatibel mit dem XT-Trigger (2011)?


----------



## Nothing85 (11. September 2013)

Kann denn niemand was dazu sagen? Es wird doch wohl jemand schon diese Kappe abbekommen haben oder?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. September 2013)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinner, kommt die Kappe mit, wenn du die Inbusschraube raus drehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (12. September 2013)

Na den Bolzen habe ich draußen. jetzt müsste halt nur die Kappe ab damit ich wie auf der anderen Seite das Lager wechseln kann nur habe ich echt kein Plan wie:-(
Habe erst gedacht das ich sie einfach abschrauben kann aber nach dem ich mir da ein paar schöne Macken reingehauen habe habe dich das gelassen und hoffe halt auf Hilfe. Möchte nur ungern das alte Lager wieder verbauen.


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2013)

Ich habe dazu immer eine Sicherungsringzange benutzt, ansetzen und aufdrehen. 

Gruß rmfausi 


Happy Biking


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Kann denn niemand was dazu sagen? Es wird doch wohl jemand schon diese Kappe abbekommen haben oder?



Beim FRX ist auf dem Oberrohr eine Kappe zur Verlegung des Zuges bei Teleskopstüzen. Diese Kappe kann man abschauben und hat auf der Innenseite zwei Stifte, mit der man die Lagerkappe abschrauben kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob das normale Torque auch so eine Kappe hat...

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nothing85 (13. September 2013)

Ja alles klar...hab sie gestern abbekommen.
War nur ziemlich fest durch den Schmutz. Deswegen dachte ich das ich vielleicht irgendwas übersehen hätte. Aber nun ist alles klar  Dankeschön!!!!!


----------



## jonalisa (13. September 2013)

@Jensiman: Spar dir das Geld und bleib beim alten Umwerfer. Ist perfekt am Torque und schaltet genau gleich gut wie die Zehnfach-Variante.


----------



## rmfausi (23. September 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich weiss ich bin mit meinem Anliegen jetzt hier nicht 100% richtig, aber vielleicht kann/möchte mir jemand doch helfen. 

Ich will/muss die Lager am Charger Comp Laufradsatz wechseln bzw. eigentlich nur hinten. Auf dem Kugellager links (Scheibenbremsen Seite)
steht die Bezeichnung 6002RS u. 19R. Ich denke das ist die Normbezeichnung, wieviele Lager muss ich kaufen? Sind alle Lager gleich? Brauche ich zum Wechseln (entfernen und einsetzen) spezielles Werkzeug? 

Weiss jemand wie die genaue Bezeichnung für die hintere Nabe ist? Jumping Flea oder Daemon oder was ganz anderes?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich weiss ich bin mit meinem Anliegen jetzt hier nicht 100% richtig, aber vielleicht kann/möchte mir jemand doch helfen.
> 
> Ich will/muss die Lager am Charger Comp Laufradsatz wechseln bzw. eigentlich nur hinten. Auf dem Kugellager links (Scheibenbremsen Seite)
> ...



Ich kann dir nur zur Jumping Flea sagen, dass die mit dem A.D.D. LRS identisch ist und dass die vier verschiedene Lager verbaut hat, von denen eins (im Freilauf) ein Nadellager ist. 
Die beiden im Nabenkörper sind ja fix rausgebaut und gewechselt (die Nr. hab ich leider nicht parat). Beim Nadellager wusste ich nicht mehr weiter - da die Lager im Freilauf ja nicht tragen, hab ichs gelassen.
Die Comp Nabe sieht bei mir definitiv anders aus, aber die ist bei mir für Schnellspanner. Hatte sie noch nicht auf.


----------



## Nothing85 (24. September 2013)

Habe Heute meine Bestellung (Dämpferschraube und eigentlich die Kappe) von Canyon bekommen...leider war anstatt der Kappe für den Bolzen ein ganz anderes Teil drin.
Laut den Explosionzeichnungen ist es ein Teil vom FRX also kann ich damit nicht anfangen...
Es handelt sich um dieses Teil...
A1029868 (ss pivot thru axle) ist Nummer 23 bei der Explosionszeichnung.

Hätte dieses Teil also kostenlos abzugeben, ihr müsstet nur Versand übernehmen...vielleicht braucht es ja jemand


----------



## rmfausi (24. September 2013)

Hallo @cxfahrer,
danke für die Antwort. Bei mir sind im Nabengehäuse 2x6002RS und im Freilauf 2x6902RS verbaut. Ich möchte die Lager im Freilauf auch wechseln, die laufen sehr rauh eher schon kratzig.

Ich habe hier gelesen die Lager im Nabengehäuse werden über die Achse nach außen ausgeschlagen, das ist soweit klar. Wie sieht es beim Freilaufgehäuse aus, hast du die doch noch gewechselt? Ist es besser/einfacher vorher warm zu machen beim rauskloppen? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2013)

Nein, wegen dem Nadellager hab ichs gelassen. Da will ich erst die Nr. wissen.

Meine alten Demon hatten auch je im Nabenkörper und Freilauf zwei gleiche Normkugellager. 
Die im Freilauf liessen sich nach entfernen aller Sprengringe problemlos ausschlagen. Die Hülse innen musste man ein wenig zur Seite schieben, um das Lager beim Rausklopfen zu erwischen...ist schon ne Weile her, aber war recht einfach.

Hier hatte mal wer geschrieben, dass bei seinen Sunringle Abbah die Lager aus dem Nabenkörper nur rausgingen, wenn zuerst der Kranz des Freilaufs ausgebaut wird. Dazu braucht man aber ein Spezialwerkzeug, da der recht fest eingeschraubt ist. Ein rundes Holz o.Ä. wird da nicht reichen. Bei Demon und Flea ist das aber nicht so.


----------



## jaamaa (28. September 2013)

-


----------



## onefoot-x (30. September 2013)

Hey, 

könnte mir mal jemand die Schaftlänge einer DC im Torque FRX Größe M sagen?

Suche habe ich bemüht aber nicht gefunden.

Danke


----------



## rmfausi (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe jetzt die Lager an der Hinterradnabe (Sun Ringlé Charger Comp) und im Freilauf gewechselt. Das Spezialwerkzeug musste ich nicht kaufen, das Lager ging auch ohne abschrauben raus. Die Lager hatte ich voher 24h kalt gelegt und die Gehäuse mit dem Heissluftfön erwärmt, so war das "einpressen" kein Problem. Jetzt läuft alles wieder wie es soll und ohne Spiel, butterweich. Ich habe die Lager von SKF in der 2RS Version verbaut. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle für die guten Tipps hier, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## jedy (1. Oktober 2013)

Falls noch jemand Interesse an einem Canyon New Torque Rahmen hat:

New Torque Rahmen, Raw, blaue Eloxteile, Größe L, Rockshox Vivid Air, 180mm, gekauft im Oktober 2011 als Modell Dropzone

...landet in Kürze im Bikemarkt, sobald mein Identifizierungcode eintrifft.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Robertwiessner (2. Oktober 2013)

kannst du mal nen bild reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Oktober 2013)

Robertwiessner schrieb:


> kannst du mal nen bild reinstellen



http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1191753?in=set


----------



## Robertwiessner (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke


----------



## jedy (2. Oktober 2013)

danke 21XC12 !


----------



## apsol (2. Oktober 2013)

I have a question.

Should I wait for the new DHX model or should I buy the FRX Flashzone considering that is much cheaper now?

What do you think?


----------



## psx0407 (2. Oktober 2013)

...well, it depends.   

wanna pay little money for a bike worth much more? => buy now and enjoy your bike pretty soon!

wanna be the one that uses the brandnew stuff? => wait for the DHX, pay a lot more ... and probably wait `til half of the 2014-season is over until you can ride your new bike.   

psx0407


----------



## apsol (2. Oktober 2013)

Damn you put things in a way that it is even more difficult to decide.

Maybe I should buy the Flashzone then but I love the looks of the DHX, the frame curvy shapes.


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ich fahre ein 2009ner Torque ES und spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken ein neues Bike aufzubauen. 
Hat zufällig jemand technsiche Daten also vor allem Maße ( Tretlagerbreiter, Steuersatz usw. ) sodass ich leicht sehen kann ob ich und welche Teile ich an einen neuen Rahmen übernehmen kann ?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Hinterachsbreite ist 135mm, die Sattelstütze 31,6mm, die Tretlagerbreite ist 73mm, Steuersatz ist oben 1 1/8el semi und unten 52er vollintegriert (also nur ein Normlager mit Konus). Umwerfer ist E-Type.
Aber wieso weisst du das nicht selber? Keinen Zollstock und Schieblehre zur Hand?


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey danke die Meisten Daten hatte ich schon aber jetzt bin ich denke ich Vollständig. Habe gerade keine Schiebelehre aber auch das Bike nicht zur hand. Danke


----------



## whurr (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

ich überlege gerade mein 2011er Torque auf eine Stahlfeder Dämpfer umzurüsten und denke dabei an den Kage RC oder den Vivid.

Die Suchfunktion spuckt ne Menge aus, aber so richtig klare Antworten bekomme ich nicht zusammen ... also hoffe ich auf Euren Input.

Bei beiden Dämpfern müßte man doch für lange Asphalt Uphills (20min - 2h) über das Reindrehen der Druckstufe Ruhe in den Hinterbau bekommen und das Absinken minimieren können.
Hat da schon wer Erfahrung mit gesammelt?
Ist das fummelig/nervig/bring nix ... oder passt mein Gedanke?

Welche Feder brauche ich bei 84kg incl. Rucksack etc. ?

Tune muß MM sein und Buchsen kann ich die Huber vom DHX weiterverwenden, da Fox und RS mittlerweile die gleichen Maße haben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. Oktober 2013)

Buchsen kannst Du weiter verwenden. RS und Fox haben da dieselben Maße.

Ich bin vom DHX auf den Vivid Air gewechselt und fahre nur sehr wenig Lowspeed Druckstufe. Trotzdem ist der Hinterbau angenehm ruhig. Denke beim Stahlfeder Vivid sollte das noch ein wenig ausgeprägter sein, da die Stahlfeder ja auch weniger dazu tendiert im Uphill einzusacken. Obwohl ich damit auch beim Air keine Probleme hab. Mit dem Vivid wirst du wohl nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## whurr (5. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Buchsen kannst Du weiter verwenden. RS und Fox haben da dieselben Maße.
> 
> Ich bin vom DHX auf den Vivid Air gewechselt und fahre nur sehr wenig Lowspeed Druckstufe. ...



Hi Sirios, danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Beim Vivid Air fährst Du auch MM, oder?

Federhärte bin ich jetzt durch weiteres Suchen im Thread und den tftuned Rechner bei ner 350 lbs für 85kg gelandet.

Jetzt also grübeln ... Kage=Vernuft ... Vivid=wärschonnett ... Vivid Air=wärschonnettundleichtabersoteuer ...


----------



## sirios (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich fahr Tune M/M. Natürlich ist der Vivid Air teuerer als der Kage oder der vivid Coil. Allerdings hab ich mir meinen Sau günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen, so gut wie neu. Musst dir überlegen was du möchtest und wie das Budget dafür aussieht.


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Hinterachsbreite ist 135mm, die Sattelstütze 31,6mm, die Tretlagerbreite ist 73mm, Steuersatz ist oben 1 1/8el semi und unten 52er vollintegriert (also nur ein Normlager mit Konus). Umwerfer ist E-Type.
> Aber wieso weisst du das nicht selber? Keinen Zollstock und Schieblehre zur Hand?



Und die 2013/2014er modelle? 

1. 73mm BSA tretlagergehäuse?
2. ZS 44/56 steuerrohr?
3. welche lagerung hat das torque eigentlich?

Danke leute! Die geometrie von dem rad ist einfach nur richtig richtig gut


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Oktober 2013)

Guck einfach mal hier...müsste alles da zu finden sein


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Oktober 2013)

So mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Testfahrt im Emser Bikepark powered by Canyon. Wir eröffnen Ende April 2014 ;-)


----------



## sirios (6. Oktober 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> So mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Testfahrt im Emser Bikepark powered by Canyon. Wir eröffnen Ende April 2014 ;-)



Wir schauen dann auf jeden Fall mal vorbei


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Guck einfach mal hier...müsste alles da zu finden sein





Nummer 1 hat sich erledigt, nur zu N. 2 und 3 hab ich dort nix gefunden..


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wir schauen dann auf jeden Fall mal vorbei



Sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (7. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand von den FRX Fahrern die eine SC Gabel durch eine DB Gabel (wie Boxxer) ersetzt haben, sagen welchen Reduzierkonus sie genommen haben?
Passt der von Cane Creek IS52/30
oder doch den von Hope nehmen


----------



## greendany (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin, habe seit ein paar Tagen auch ein Torque. Es müsste ein FRX von 2010 sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Es ist auch eher DH-lastig aufgebaut:
Boxxer RC 2012
Fox DHX 5.0
Avid Code R
Schwalbe Big Betty

Trotzdem bin ich davon begeistert wie gut ich damit noch Berge hochkomme und hab auch schon ne Tour hinter mir. In Winterberg war ich mit leider noch viel zu harter Feder unterwegs (die neue kam nicht schnell genug bei), aber trotzdem hatte ich einen Heiden Spaß


----------



## Jogi (8. Oktober 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand von den FRX Fahrern die eine SC Gabel durch eine DB Gabel (wie Boxxer) ersetzt haben, sagen welchen Reduzierkonus sie genommen haben?
> Passt der von Cane Creek IS52/30
> oder doch den von Hope nehmen



Der 52/30 passt für die Boxxer (1 1/8"), den hab ich auch auf meiner Boxxer und auf meiner Lyrik (1,5" unten) ist der 52/40


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe jetzt den bestellt gehabt
Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz Integrated
Unterteil IS52 1 1/8'' (IS52/30) 

und dazu folgenden Konus
Cane Creek 40 Gabelkonus
52/30mm 1 1/8'' stahl 

sollte doch passen nehme ich mal an


----------



## Jogi (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Unterteil brauchst du eig. nicht, das ist ja schon vorhanden.
Mit dem Gabelkonus 52/30 adaptierst du das 1,5" Unterteil des Steuersatzes mit dem 1 1/8" Schaft der Gabel


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Lager war fertig deswegen habe ich gleich eins mitbestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (9. Oktober 2013)

na dann passt's ja


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage aber ich hab grad folgendes Problem: Bin mit meinem Torque Trailflow (2010) vom hügeligen Schwarzwald an den Niederrhein gezogen -> keine Berge, Trails (wenn überhaupt) nur durch viel Asphaltanfahrt und/oder hauptsächlich ohne große Steigung/Gefälle.

Das Torque ist mir jetzt besonders dämpferseitig (Fox DHX 5.0 Air) zu oversized, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit dies an das neue Terrain anzupassen? Fahre schon mit deutlich erhöhtem Luftdruck aber das ist ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. 

Mir ist klar, dass man ein Bike wie das Torque jetzt nicht auf CC umstricken kann, aber eventuell hat ja jemand einen umsetzbaren Tipp für mich (Dämpferwechsel etc).

Umzug oder ein neues Bike muss ich allerdings ausschließen 

Danke Euch!


----------



## Nukem49 (10. Oktober 2013)

Kannst dir nen Manitou Swinger holen, das ist der einzige Dämpfer (der mir bekannt ist) der in dieser Einbaulänge einen Lock-out hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2013)

Naja, lockout ist glaub ziemlich blöd. 
Ich tät da eher was weniger sackiges/unterdämpftes als den DHXAir nehmen, RS Monarch zB.  - sind auch nicht so teuer.
Oder gleich einen Stahlfederdämpfer, da tuts auch ein Van oder DHX Coil. Wenn man eh nur im Flachen fährt, kann man den dann auch fürn Park drinlassen.
Da idR linearere Feder als bei Luft, sackt der weniger durch.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich tät da eher was weniger sackiges/unterdämpftes als den DHXAir nehmen, RS Monarch zB.  - sind auch nicht so teuer.



Dachte ich auch dran, nur leider gibts den nicht in den passenden Größen (240x76).


----------



## User60311 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Sorry für eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage aber ich hab grad folgendes Problem: Bin mit meinem Torque Trailflow (2010) vom hügeligen Schwarzwald an den Niederrhein gezogen -> keine Berge, Trails (wenn überhaupt) nur durch viel Asphaltanfahrt und/oder hauptsächlich ohne große Steigung/Gefälle.
> 
> Das Torque ist mir jetzt besonders dämpferseitig (Fox DHX 5.0 Air) zu oversized, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit dies an das neue Terrain anzupassen? Fahre schon mit deutlich erhöhtem Luftdruck aber das ist ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
> 
> ...




Versuch erst ma die Hauptluftkammer zu verkleinern.
Also die äußere aufgeschobene Kammer einfach mit irgendwas voll machen, Plastik zb.

Dadurch solltest du im mittleren Federweg mehr Progression bei gleichem Luftdruck bekommen. D.h. dein Bike bleibt gleich feinfühlig, sackt aber nicht schon beim draufsetzen durch.

Guck ma hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003


----------



## Mitsuoka (12. Oktober 2013)

Hello, 

Sorry for english, but I'm not very good with german. 

I'm buying Torque Trailflow, and I don't know about sizing. I'm 190cm, and when I put my dimensions into calculator it says that I need M. Legs with my riding shoes are about 86cm, without them about 84. 

By studying dimensions of the bike I see that the reach is pretty much similar to my Trek and the top tube is almost the same lenght. 

What are your thoughts? Which size to go on?


----------



## Robertwiessner (12. Oktober 2013)

Take L


----------



## Mitsuoka (12. Oktober 2013)

Thanks for your help, any other opinions before I click order?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Oktober 2013)

No. The L Size ist the right one for you.

Greetings rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitsuoka (12. Oktober 2013)

Great, cheers guys, if you ever hit Croatia, feel free to mail me on [email protected] for some AM rides there


----------



## Hardtail-GK (14. Oktober 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Versuch erst ma die Hauptluftkammer zu verkleinern.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003



Ok, danke, interessante Sache


----------



## derAndre (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein schönen Torque Rahmen im Bikemarkt erstanden und werde diesen jetzt aus der Restekiste und mit ein paar Neu-/Gebraucht-Teilen aufbauen. Im Grunde habe ich jetzt alles bis auf die Gabel und den Umwerfer. Gabel ist klar aber was den Umwerfer angeht bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. 

Es muss ein E-Type Umwerfer ohne Trägerplatte von Shimano sein, richtig?
Brauche ich diesen E-Type Adapter wie auf diesem Bild:





Quelle

und wenn ja wo bekomme ich diesen her? Suche hat nicht viel ausgespuckt und canyon.com ist grade down.

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## sirios (15. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein schönen Torque Rahmen im Bikemarkt erstanden und werde diesen jetzt aus der Restekiste und mit ein paar Neu-/Gebraucht-Teilen aufbauen. Im Grunde habe ich jetzt alles bis auf die Gabel und den Umwerfer. Gabel ist klar aber was den Umwerfer angeht bin ich ein wenig verwirrt.
> 
> ...



Den brauchst du zwingend! ohne wird das nix mit dem Umwerfer. Kostet bei Canyon schlappe 20  mit Versand. Kann man aber nur über die Hotline bestellen.


----------



## derAndre (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke!

FYI, er kostet mittlerweile 20,-â¬ plus Versand (5,90â¬). Autschn!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2013)

Da geht ein ganz normaler etype, bei dem man das etype Blech abschraubt. Ich hab SLX 2x9. Adapter brauchst.


----------



## derAndre (17. Oktober 2013)

Aber nicht ohne den Adapter richtig? Adapter an den Rahmen, Shimano Etype Umwerfer an den Adapter, das ist doch der Aufbau...


----------



## sirios (17. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Aber nicht ohne den Adapter richtig? Adapter an den Rahmen, Shimano Etype Umwerfer an den Adapter, das ist doch der Aufbau...



Korrekt!


----------



## andreasweiland (17. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen  
Ich will den DHX Air aus meinem Trailflow (2012er) demnächst zum Service bringen. Muss ich beim Ausbau des Dämpfers auf irgendwas achten? Luft in der Hauptkammer raus? im piggy muss die ja drinne bleiben?!
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Oktober 2013)

Luft drin lassen. Schrauben oben und unten an der Dämpferaufnahme lösen und das Teil ist draußen. Service kann man am DHX auch locker selber machen.


----------



## andreasweiland (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke für deine Schnelle Antwort. Der Grund für den Service ist, dass das Teil Schmatzt und der Propedal Hebel ist so leichtgängig geworden dass er beim Downhill immer von selbst kippt. Ich habe immer auf den Druck im Piggy und der Hauptkammer geachtet und die Mindestwerte eingehalten.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Oktober 2013)

Der 2009 Torque FR hat ja diesen steilen LW. Wie ändert sich das mit 170mm Gabel. Sinds ca 0,5 Grad? 
Welches Steuerrohr hat es 1,5; 1 1/8 oder Tapered?

Ich versuche mir günstig ein 2009 zu beschaffen als reines Parkbike. Mein Remedy @170 Coil Lyrik will ich wieder auf 150 abrüsten.
Wie gross ist die Kettenlängung beim max. einfedern. Ich will das ding als SS mit Kettenspanner 12Ritzel und 34 KB. Da spart man locker 900gr an der Schaltung und hat nur Bremsen dran.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2013)

Tapered oben Semi unten is52.
Mit 180er Gabel ists ok, mir wäre ne 170er noch zu steil. Siehe dazu auch den WC-Headset fred.
Längung k.A. - beachte, dass nur die canyonführung passt. Die bionicon kann ich nicht empfehlen.
SSp hatte ich am HT immer nur ärger mit abfallender kette hinten.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Oktober 2013)

Was schon wieder für Canyon Führung? Ohh man...
Immer dieses eigenbrötler dingens. 
Wie dem auch sei. Kriegt man die irgend wo her auch für den 2009 Rahmen?
Mit gescheiten Kettenspanner geht das. Hab das schon mal Live gesehen im Park.

Ahh noch was. Bin 1,78m gross. Würde ein L Rahmen zu gross sein? Bzw. zu Not ein 35 Vorbau!

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## anulu (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin mein '09 Torque ca. 1 Jahr lang mit Bioniconführung und vorne 2-fach gefahrn. Hatte damit nie Probleme und hat besser funktioniert als diese halbe Kettenführung von Canyon. 
Bin 1.82 un bin den Rahmen in M gefahren aber das hätt ne Nummer länger sein können. Falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2013)

die bionicon hat halt mal beim schalten vorn gewickelt - aber vorn müsste bei 1-Fach ja eh ne komplette Führung auch für oben dran. wie die auf den hs-adapter passt..??


----------



## z-li (23. Oktober 2013)

servus
folgendes problem:
bin in besitz eines 09er torque es 9.0 in welchem eine talas 36 rc2 verbaut war...wurde durch eine bomber 66 rcv getauscht.so gabel kam vor knapp einer woche von toxo zurück(luftdruck nach tabelle auf mein körpergewicht angepasst ca 135 psi) und gestern wollte ich die talas funktion testen(gabel nicht eingebaut) und sie hat nur 2 klicks????
müsste sie nicht 3 haben also 160-130-100mm?hatte die gabel schon länge rnichtmehr in der hand davor....oder hatte das torque es9.0 aus 2009 nur 2 stufen?
und in der "offensten" stuf3 fährt die gabel nicht komplett aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Oktober 2013)

Das ist glaube ich das erste mal, wo ich bei ner Gabel von ner 3stufigen  Absenkung höre. 
Wenn ich mich aber irre, kann das jemand anderes korrigieren.


----------



## whurr (23. Oktober 2013)

z-li schrieb:


> ...und gestern wollte ich die talas funktion testen(gabel nicht eingebaut) und sie hat nur 2 klicks????
> müsste sie nicht 3 haben also 160-130-100mm?hatte die gabel schon länge rnichtmehr in der hand davor....oder hatte das torque es9.0 aus 2009 nur 2 stufen?
> und in der "offensten" stuf3 fährt die gabel nicht komplett aus



Das hört sich nicht "gesund" an.
Ruf am besten mal bei Toxo an.
Vorher würde ich das Ganze noch im Montagständer o.ä. eingespannt testen, falls Du es bis jetzt nur in der Hand versucht hast.

Stehen denn noch die 3 Schritte auf dem Schalter.
Nicht, dass die Dir eine neuen Kartusche oder so eingebaut haben 



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich das erste mal, wo ich bei ner Gabel von ner 3stufigen Absenkung höre.
> Wenn ich mich aber irre, kann das jemand anderes korrigieren.



Bis mindestens 2010 hatten die Talas 3 Stufen

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Gabeln/36/36_TALAS.html


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Oktober 2013)

160-130-100 sind zwar 3Stufen du brauchst aber nur 2 Klicks. Der erste um auf 130mm zu senken und der zweite um nochmal auf 100mm abzusenken. Oder?


----------



## derAndre (23. Oktober 2013)

Yepp die "alten" Talas haben zwei "Klicks". Die neuen nur noch einen: 160 - 100.

Vielleicht haben Sie Dir eine neue Talaseinheit verpasst?!?!


----------



## Hulot (23. Oktober 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was schon wieder für Canyon Führung? Ohh man...
> Immer dieses eigenbrötler dingens.
> Wie dem auch sei. Kriegt man die irgend wo her auch für den 2009 Rahmen?
> Mit gescheiten Kettenspanner geht das. Hab das schon mal Live gesehen im Park.
> ...



Guten Abend,

also ich würde bei 178 cm noch den kürzeren M Rahmen nehmen, ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung, bin aber 184 cm Lang und habe einen L genommen. Dieser ist allerdings von 2010 und ist für mich zwar sehr OK, dürfte aber für meinen Geschmack (Touren) dann doch nicht länger sein. Bei den aktuellen Torques würde ich wahrscheinlich auch auf M wechseln, da ist der Reach (Oberrohr etwas länger) angewachsen.

Grüsse


----------



## derAndre (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

beim Zusammenbau musste ich schmerzhaft feststellen, das das Torques und meine e13 zweifach Kettenführung sich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Gibt es irgendeine zweifach ISCG Führung die nicht mit dem Umwerfer bzw. dem Adapter kollidiert?

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt erst mal fahrfertig. Foto kommt heute Abend.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## derAndre (29. Oktober 2013)

Noch ne Frage auch wenn es anscheinend nicht viele Antworten gibt  :

Wozu ist dieses gebogene Stück Alu gut das man an die Kettenstrebe schrauben kann? Dient es irgendeinem Zweck außer Krach zu machen?

Bis dann
der André


----------



## andreasweiland (29. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wozu ist dieses gebogene Stück Alu gut das man an die Kettenstrebe schrauben kann? Dient es irgendeinem Zweck außer Krach zu machen?
> 
> Bis dann
> der André



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. 

Als ich neulich die Big Bettys draufgezogen habe und ich bei der Testfahrt über ein Wurzelfeld gebügelt bin, hatte sich die Kette zwischen dieses Aluteil und der Felge verklemmt . Lag wohl daran dass die Big Bettys größere Seitenstollen haben als die Ardents und so die kette beim schlagen mitgerissen haben?! 

Also hab ich das Teil gelockert und weiter nach innen geschoben. 
Ich vermute es soll eben verhindern, dass die Kette zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen/Felge schlägt und dort festklemmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (29. Oktober 2013)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich vermute es soll eben verhindern, dass die Kette zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen/Felge schlägt und dort festklemmt


Wenn wir von dem Selben sprechen, dann ist genau das die Aufgabe des Teils. 
Also umso dichter das Ding am Reifen sitz, umso besser sollte es nützen.
Außerdem streift es so schön überflüssigen Matsch ab 

Wird standartmäßig von Canyon nur montiert, wenn eine Hammerschmidt verbaut ist (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). Durch das kleinere Ritzel der Hammerschmidt neigt die Kette halt viel mehr zum Anschlagen an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## DerMolch (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,78m und fahre mein 2009er Torque in M.
Bin stets mit nem 50er Vorbau rumgefahren, um jedoch mehr Druck nach vorne zu bekommen, werde ich was längeres probieren.
Ich glaube mit nem L Rahmen hätte ich keinen Spaß!


----------



## derAndre (29. Oktober 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Wird standartmäßig von Canyon nur montiert, wenn eine Hammerschmidt verbaut ist (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). Durch das kleinere Ritzel der Hammerschmidt neigt die Kette halt viel mehr zum Anschlagen an der Kettenstrebe.



Das erklärt warum es bei meinem Rahmen dabei war. Da war ursprünglich ne Hammerschmidt verbaut. Dann kommt das Ding jetzt ab. Das der Reifen die Ketten einklemmt ist mir noch bei keinem Rad passiert und wird es wohl bei dem auch nicht. Da verlängere ich lieber den Kettenstrebenschutz aus alten Schlauch und hab hoffentlich mehr Ruhe.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi, hätte auch mal eine Frage bezüglich meines Canyon's FRX 2013.

Ich möchte meinen Double Barrel Air gegen einen Fox DHX RC4 austaschen.
Da dies mein erster Dämpferwechsel ist, weiß ich nicht genau auf was ich beim Kauf alles achten muss.

Dämpferlänge/ Hub ist klar. (241*76mm)
Aber ansonsten, kenn ich mich nicht aus (Buchsen, usw.)

Wäre nett wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte, auf was ich achten muss 

Mfg
Domi


----------



## User60311 (31. Oktober 2013)

Buchsen werden ganz easy gemessen... such einfach mal im iNet nach Anleitungen/Bildern dazu.

Kurz:
- Das Loch für die Schraube ist normalerweise 6mm oder 8mm
- Dann die lichte Breite zwischen der Befestigung am Rahmen/Wippe, wo beide Dämperbuchsen reinkommen (beim Torque 22,20mm beim FRX glaube auch)
- der Lochdurchmesser des Dämpferauges, meißt in Zoll (1/2" oder 12,7mm)

noch kürzer:
- soweit ich weiß kannste in deinem Fall die alten Buchsen im neuen Dämpfer nehmen, sollten passen.
- Huber-Bushings <- mal bei Google suchen und Anrufen.


----------



## canyon_rocks (31. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, danke 

Hab mich jetzt noch weiter informiert und weiß jetz relativ gut Bescheid.


----------



## 9mmBong (1. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## jonalisa (1. November 2013)

Weiß jemand ob das Torque von 2012 an den Thule Proride 591 passt?


----------



## Nothing85 (2. November 2013)

Sieht man zwar nicht ganz aber ja passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. November 2013)

dein Octavia würde auch gut zu meinem Torque passen!


----------



## DerArzt (5. November 2013)

Achtung leichtes Offtopic: Hier möchte nicht jmd. sein 2012er Torque in L gg. mein M tauschen?
Habe gemerkt dass mir M doch zu klein ist :-/


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> dein Octavia würde auch gut zu meinem Torque passen!



Dann schick ihm doch dein Torque ;-)


----------



## jonalisa (5. November 2013)

@Nothing85: Danke!


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Dann schick ihm doch dein Torque ;-)



Eher Nein!


----------



## monkey10 (5. November 2013)

Hab auf meine Torque Alpinist von 2011 eine aus dem gleichem Jahre stammende RACE FACE SIXC KURBEL verbaut bekommen.

Ein (erstmaliger) Tausch des Innenlager steht an und ich habe gedacht bzw gehofft, dass die Kurbel kompatibel zu den billigeren Shimano-Innenlagern ist.

Verbaut ist aktuell eines von RF mit den Angaben "EXI 68/73mm". Das originale kostet halt das 4-fache . War bei einem Händler um´s Eck und der hat gemeint, dass in die Kurbel NUR die originalen (teuren) RF-Innenlager passen. 

Da ich bei diesem C´dal & LV-Händler mit meinem Torque war  wollte ich hier nochmals nachfragen, ob das auch wirklich stimmt!

Links zu meiner Kurbel (inkl Manual/pdf auf der Herstellerseite):

http://raceface.com/components/cranks/sixc/sixc-crank/

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31220_Sixc-X-Type-2-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-mit-BashGuard-.html

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das Torque von 2012 an den Thule Proride 591 passt?


Passt, habe allerdings eine Halterung des Bowdenzugs an der Unterrohrunterseite gelöst, um ihn nicht zu quetschen.
(Torque 2010, Gr. L)


----------



## derAndre (6. November 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hab auf meine Torque Alpinist von 2011 eine aus dem gleichem Jahre stammende RACE FACE SIXC KURBEL verbaut bekommen.
> 
> Ein (erstmaliger) Tausch des Innenlager steht an und ich habe gedacht bzw gehofft, dass die Kurbel kompatibel zu den billigeren Shimano-Innenlagern ist.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe eine X-Type Kurbel (Atlas AM) und da passen Shimano Innenlager hervorragend. Ließ mal die Beschreibung des zu Deiner Kurbel gehörenden Lagers:


> "Das Team XC Innenlager ist speziell für den Einsatz mit X-Type und *EXI-Kurbeln* konzipiert, ist aber ebenfalls *voll kompatibel zu Shimano´s Hollowtech II Standard*. "


Quelle: http://r2-bike.com/race-face-turbine-innenlager-bsa

Demnach sollte auch bei Dir die Shimanolager passen.


----------



## monkey10 (6. November 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine X-Type Kurbel (Atlas AM) und da passen Shimano Innenlager hervorragend. Ließ mal die Beschreibung des zu Deiner Kurbel gehörenden Lagers:
> 
> Quelle: http://r2-bike.com/race-face-turbine-innenlager-bsa
> 
> Demnach sollte auch bei Dir die Shimanolager passen.



Vielen Dank 

Hatte das ja auch in Erinnerung. Aber als ich mit ein Shimano-Innenlager beim Händler kaufen wollte und reflexartig nachgefragt habe, ob diese in meine Race Face Kurbel passt hat der Verkäufer und zwei Bikemechaniker gemeint, dass nur das (60 teure) RF Innenlager passen würde...


----------



## greendany (8. November 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> Achtung leichtes Offtopic: Hier möchte nicht jmd. sein 2012er Torque in L gg. mein M tauschen?
> Habe gemerkt dass mir M doch zu klein ist :-/




Ich möchte meins tauschen, ist allerdings ein 2010er frx? Meintest du das?

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerArzt (10. November 2013)

greendany schrieb:


> Ich möchte meins tauschen, ist allerdings ein 2010er frx? Meintest du das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk



Danke, hat sich bereits erübrigt.

Aber habe noch eine Frage in die Runde:
Brauche ein neues Lager im Steuerrohr.
Steuersatz unten ist ein Tapered - 1,5" /1 auf 1 8/8".
hat jmd. gute erfahrungen mit einem günstigen lager?
rahmen ist verkauft, aber möchte das neue lager an den käufer mitsenden - das alte läuft sehr unrund.
evtl. wäre die kappe die auf den gabelschaft kommt auch von vorteil, dann muss ich die nicht abschlagen..

habe mir ein 2013er geholt, hat sich da was zum 2012 er verändert was die komponenten angeht? Hatte den 2012er in M - der 2013er in L.

danke schonmal vorab für eure hilfe


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. November 2013)

Meine Wollmilchlegende Eiersau, endlich mit exzentr. Buchsen  
Leider etwas unscharf, hab ich erst bei der Bearbeitung gemerkt..


----------



## DerArzt (11. November 2013)

wohoo.. schaut gut aus! was ist das am sattel unten?


----------



## User60311 (11. November 2013)

En Stück Schlauch, damit die Teleskopstütze net so zusifft???


----------



## derAndre (11. November 2013)

Schick. Haste es schon ausprobiert? Bringt es einen spürbaren Unterschied?


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. November 2013)

ne, aber habe vor, am Wochenende ne Runde fahren zu gehen, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter lässt es halbwegs zu 
Eig. war ein CCDB drin, aber da hatten die Buchsen Spiel im Lager 
Auf der Straße merkt mann aber auch schon, dass der Lenkwinkel ein kleinwenig flacher ist, wie sich das im Gelände auswirkt weiß ich noch nicht 
 @User60311: richtig  Dient als Spritzschutz für die Tele, ich weiß allerding nicht, ob ichs nicht doch wieder abmache, weil so der Dreck, der von vorne dagegen fliegt auf die Dichtung fällt, wenn er an der Schlauchinnenseite trocknet und abfällt... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (17. November 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> ne, aber habe vor, am Wochenende ne Runde fahren zu gehen, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter lässt es halbwegs zu
> Eig. war ein CCDB drin, aber da hatten die Buchsen Spiel im Lager
> Auf der Straße merkt mann aber auch schon, dass der Lenkwinkel ein kleinwenig flacher ist, wie sich das im Gelände auswirkt weiß ich noch nicht
> @User60311: richtig  Dient als Spritzschutz für die Tele, ich weiß allerding nicht, ob ichs nicht doch wieder abmache, weil so der Dreck, der von vorne dagegen fliegt auf die Dichtung fällt, wenn er an der Schlauchinnenseite trocknet und abfällt... :/



Also, wie schon gesagt, war soeben im Wald, ne Runde radeln  
Das Rad liegt wesentlich satter auf der Strecke, das Gefühl is richtig geil *_*
Jedoch muss ich mich wohl oder übel mit dem RC2 zufrieden geben, wenn ich die exentr. Buchsen drinlassen möchte. Da muss ich ma noch schauen, was es nun wird...
Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass das Rad auch spürbar schneller vorne hochgeht beim Uphill, ein ziemlich ekliges GEfühl, ständig mit der Front abzuheben.
Für mich persönlich sidn die Buchsen aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Option, das Rad noch mehr zum Spaßbike für Strecken mit Gefälle zu machen


----------



## aibeekey (17. November 2013)

mit der sattelstellung kann man doch ohnehin nicht bergauf treten, was stört da also die steigende front?


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. November 2013)

war ja klar, dass wieder irgendeiner kommt und sein Schei*-Gelaber loswerden muss, das keinen interessiert.
Willst mir auch gleich noch sagen, in welchem Winkel ich die BRemshebel montieren muss, damit ich bremsen kann?


----------



## aibeekey (17. November 2013)

mitm falschen fuß aufgestanden?  das sollte lediglich bedeuten, dass dein "kritikpunkt" ja eigentlich kein richter ist.

man könnte ja fast denken 94 wäre dein geburtstjahr...


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. November 2013)

Mag sein,dass der Sattel bei dir mit dazu führt dass du nich gescheit dne Berg hoch kommst.
Bei mir nich...
Werd doch wissen, wie ich bequem drauf sitz, oder?...


----------



## Nico Laus (17. November 2013)

Zu gut hier!


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. November 2013)

Sory, aber ich versteh nicht, dass man hier im IBc an allem rummosern muss...
"der SAttel muss sounso, die Sattelstange sounduso,blabla..."
Ich muss doch damit fahren, nicht marx, oder?
Naja, aber um den Sattel gehts ja eig. garnicht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. November 2013)

Deshalb, jeder wie und was er will...


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. November 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Deshalb, jeder wie und was er will...



dankeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (17. November 2013)

hab ich behauptet der muss anders? 
aufn ersten blick siehts eben wie ein reines abfahrtsbike aus, beim dem es scheiß egal waäre, wann die front steigt.

fahr ihn so, wenn es dir taugt
aber dass er nicht der regel entspricht, da sind wir uns ja wohl einig, oder sind 99% der biker komisch und nur du normal? 
du bist ja empfindlich, alter schwede


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. November 2013)

ne, entspricht nicht der Regel, da hast du Recht


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Ich füge das hier mit ein - evtl. lesen hier die richtigen User mit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=661832



> Hallo,
> möchte meine Torque auf 2-fach umbauen. Habe es mit einer 2-fach Kurbel gebraucht gekauft und mitgeliefert bekommen.
> Stimmt es, dass ich bei dem Howitzer Lager keine Distanzringe brauche? Egal ob 1-fach oder 2-fach vorne?
> Laut dieser Seite, solls so sein:
> ...



Sorry, für den Doppelpost, aber will bald aufs Bike - es muss fertig werden 
Es handelt sich um ein 2010er FRX 9.0


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Das ist ne Führung, die mit der Lagerschale geklemmt wird und nur mit 1fach geht.
Was für einen Umwerfer willst du verbauen?
Die Platte kann evtl. für ne Kefü als Halter dienen, wenn danach Kurbel, Kettenblätter und Schwinge nicht aneinander geraten. 
Das weiss ich nicht. Sieht anders aus wie beim FR.

Das Lager ist 73 breit und daher ist das Leitblech sehr dicht am KB. Ggfs. Distanzring beischleifen. Linksrum ist auf. Saß bei mir auch sehr fest.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. November 2013)

So wer möchte kann meinen Torque Rahmen erwerben (siehe Bikemarkt)...werde mich nach was anderem umschauen!


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Bin parallel etwas weiter gekommen - es sollte diese Kettenführung sein: http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-shiftguide
Die ist 2fach schaltbar, lt. Aussagen des Vorbesitzers auch dafür gekauft.
Den Umwerfer hatte er auch dran, ist ein SLX E-Type.

Welche Platte meinst du genau? Die am Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Wenn das Ding da oben ein E-Type Mount ist, der zu den Löchern in deinem Rahmen passt, dann passt auch der SLX 2fach E-Type dran. 
Ich hatte seinerzeit sowas von Blackspire.
Da war das Problem, dass das kleine Kettenblatt leicht geschliffen hat bzw. die Kette. Musste ich einen DIstanzring schleifen und die Kefü bös verbiegen.

Die Adapterplatte für HS bzw. ISCG Kefü. Das Ding mit den 3 Schrauben. Das muss dann weg.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Ich flippe langsam aus - die Scheißdrecksglumplagerschale will nicht raus! 
WD40, Ballistol, Hämmern, Hebel mit zus. 22er Schlüssel... brenn das Ding gleich raus!!!
Das Schaltwerk abgemacht und auf dem Boden, auch auf dem Kopf probiert... sehr hartnäckig!!!


Also, sehe ich das richtig - die Adapterplatte muss ab, wird durch das Truvativ Shiftguide ersetzt. Wozu ist aber diese schwarze, unmontierte "Adapterplatte"? dann da? Hat auch Gebrauchsspuren, war demnach im Einsatz... 
Wenn ich im Web schaue, dann sehe ich die KeFü einfach zwischen Rahmen und Lager befestigt. Braucht man nicht in eins der Langlöcher noch eine Schraube reinjagen?! Hält des so?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Die Platte ist für HS oder ISCG Kefü.

Du drehst aber schon rechtsrum auf der rechten Seite  ?


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Ich drehe in Uhrzeiger Richtung... In Tretrichtung/Fahrtrichtung...  Links ist das Ding ja locker raus... 

ISCG brauche ich ja nicht - am Rahmen ist ja keine?! 
Das heisst ich ignoriere das die Platte und ersetze die alte Adapterplatte gegen die neue KeFü?!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Ja ja.

Tretlager in grossen Schraubstock spannen, Rahmen drehen.
Oder das Tool mit Zwinge fixieren, und mit einem 500gr Hammer draufdreschen.


----------



## quadratism (20. November 2013)

Hi,
mich quält seit langem die Frage welche Rahmengrösse ich beim 2013er Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone nehmen soll?! Ich bin 183,5cm mit ca. 87cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe schon viele dazu befragt und immer unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen. Das Bike wird natürlich zweckmäßig für Freeride bis leichten D.H verwendet, also weniger für lange Ausritte! Mein Enduro (Cube Fritzz2011) ist in M, aber das kommt mir ab und zu etwas klein vor! Wenn ich das Torque in "L" nehme, ist halt das Sitzrohr 1cm höher als am Fritzz und das scheint mir wieder etwas zu hoch...das mit der richrigen Rahmenhöhe, v.a im FR/ DH Berich ist schon so ne Sache für sich (-;

CHEERS*


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Orientier dich lieber am reach evtl auch am Stack als an der klassischen sitzrohr Größe. 
Bin  182 und habe das AL+ in M. Für freeride und leichten DH solls eher passen.


----------



## quadratism (20. November 2013)

Yo! Hab halt keinen Vergleich dazu, nur mein Frizz )-;!??
Bis nach Koblenz ist es zu weit. Die 47cm Sitzrohrlänge beim "L" kommt mir eh etwas hoch vor. Bei der Canyon Rahmenberechnung komme ich ganz knapp auf "M"...
Schade das ich immer zwischen zwei Rahmengrössen liegen werde.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Du kennst aber auch deine Vorlieben. Sitzt du eher gemütlich drauf und ist "Trägheit" für dich kein Problem, 
Magst du es eher sportlich, dann nimm die kleinere Größe. 
Minimal kannste auch mit einem längeren Vorbau dann arbeiten. 1-2cm wiegen das wieder auf


----------



## quadratism (20. November 2013)

...danke für die Antwort! Mein Bauchgefühl sagt auch, nimm den kleineren 

CHEERS*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. November 2013)

Ich habe M genommen bei 183/87. Mir wurden auch mehrfach L Rahmen vorgeschlagen. Meine Entscheidung für M war aber dann aber perfekt beim '13er EX Modell. 
Ich bin bei Canyon mit dem M und L '13er FRX eine Parkplatzrunde gefahren, mir war das L zu lang/groß, das M hatte auch da gut gepasst. Ich mag eher keinere Rahmen. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Lager ist ab! Danke an alle für die Tipps. 
Letztendlich ging es mit dem Tool im Schraubstock und drehen...


----------



## Niknac (21. November 2013)

Hat hier jmd schon mal einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub im Torque (2010er) getestet? 

Einbaulänge natürlich gleich /geringfügig kürzer, z.B. mit Standard 240 oder 230 bzw. 222 mit Ausgleich durch exzentrische Buchsen.

Falls ja, habt ihr auch die Front angepasst?

Wollt nur mal eure Erfahrung hören. Canyon selbst würde davon natürlich abraten .


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Interessiert mich auch!
Wie man vielleicht lesen konnte, versuche ich das Monster ein wenig fahrbarer zu machen. Ein AM wirds nie werden, solls auch nicht, habe dafür eines. 
Aber, vor jedem Hügel will ich auch nicht kapitulieren. Eig wäre ein FR die richtige Wahl gewesen, aber als Drittbike und günstig gebraucht, kann man da jetzt nicht so...
Egal, 
überlege dem Teil hinten einen Luftdämpfer zu spendieren - weniger Federweg wäre eine Option, aber wenn ich richtig überlege - bringt da weniger Hub wenig, da es um das Hebelverhältnis geht - oder irre ich?
Btw. der FRX 2010 hat 244mm Einbaumaß?


----------



## Niknac (21. November 2013)

Hebel x Hub = Federweg

Mein Torque Trailflow von 2010 hat 240x76, d.h. bei 180mm Federweg (lt. Papier) einen Faktor von 2.36.

Mit einem beispielhaften Dämpfer von 222x63 käme man auf ca. 150mm. In der Praxis sollte man dann sicher noch die Geo durch exzentrische Buchsen und Frontanpassung korrigieren (LW, SW, Tretlager etc). Nja, vlt zuvor drauf achten, dass das Hinterrad beim kompletten Einfedern nirgends anschlägt . 

Aber das ist nur Theorie, daher die Frage hier nach praktischen Erfahrungsberichten. Für andere Rahmen anderer Hersteller wird das ja auch tlw umgesetzt.

Beim FRX weiss ich es nicht, aber Einbaulänge von 244 hab ich bisher noch nicht gelesen.

Sollte ich irgendwo falsch liegen, bitte korrigieren


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Niknac schrieb:


> Hebel x Hub = Federweg
> 
> Mein Torque Trailflow von 2010 hat 240x76, d.h. bei 180mm Federweg (lt. Papier) einen Faktor von 2.36.
> 
> ...



Äh, wie geht diese Rechnung? 
240x76=18240 und dann?  Komm da nicht drauf...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (21. November 2013)

Er meint 180 / 76 = 2,3irgendwas


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Ok, und wie komme ich aus diesem Faktor auf den Hub?
Stehe ich jetzt gänzlich auf dem Schlauch?!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (21. November 2013)

Am Beispiel wirds vielleicht besser.

Du hast einen Dämpfer wie folgt: 
Einbaulänge 200 (egal für unser Beispiel)
Hub 50

Der Rahmen hat einen Federweg von 100.

Den Hebel berechnest du durch Federweg 100 / Hub 50 -> 2

Hättest du jetzt einen Dämpfer mit einem Hub von 75, dann wäre dein Federweg 150, denn der Hebel ist ja 2.

Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2013)

Das 2010er frx hat doch den alten Rahmen mit 222/70.
Nimm doch einfach einen billigen Monarch mit 222/63. Hatten die 2010er ES ja serienmäßig.
Wenn du einen 216er nimmst, kommst du mit dem Sag in einen Bereich des Federwegs, wo es uU etwas sackig wird.


----------



## monkey10 (21. November 2013)

Niknac schrieb:


> In der Praxis sollte man dann sicher noch die Geo durch exzentrische Buchsen und Frontanpassung korrigieren (LW, SW, Tretlager etc)



was hast denn überhaupt mit dem torque vor? willst es nur als bikepark-bergab-gerät nutzen oder auch für touren?

ein einbau eines (viel) kürzeren dämpfers wird sehr wahrscheinlich die ohnehin nicht so tollen uphill-eigenschaften des torque weiter einschränken:

--> der sitzwinkel wird viel flacher
--> das tretlager wird um einiges tiefer 

ich hab exzentrische buchsen in meinem torque vereinfacht gesagt so eingebaut, dass die dämferlänge von 240 nur um ein paar mm geringer wird (also nicht vergleichbar mit dem einbau eines 222 dämpfers).

*das tretlager* ist bei mir um 5mm abgesunken, was u.a. auch meine absicht war, da das tretlager beim torque ohnehin sehr hoch ist. wenn dieser effekt bei dir aber durch den viel kürzeren dämpfer 20-30mm ist, kann das beim pedalieren sehr.. sagen wir mal... gewöhnungsbedürftig werden, da du ja bergauf noch ordentlich SAG hast und mit den pedalen an wurzeln & steinen stossen wirst. 

im bikepark kann dieser effekt aber sogar als vorteil empfunden werden (ist geschmackssache).

*der sitzwinkel* ist bei mir mit den offset-buchsen nur minimal flacher geworden, jetzt durch den einbau des winkelsteuersatzes mit der unteren 13mm-EC-schale wieder etwas flacher. ich war erst 3x damit unterwegs und hab es nicht sehr störend empfunden. wahrscheinlich aber auch deshalb, weil ich eine absenkbare gabel habe und bergauf sehr leidensfähig bin. 

generell ist die konstruktion des sitzrohrs verbunden mit einem langen sattelstützen-auszugs schon ungünstig, das kann man mit freien auge erkennen:






gabel ist abgesenkt

bei einem 222 dämpfer ist der effekt natürlich größer als bei den offset-buchsen. du kannst dir zwar welche besorgen und umgekehrt einbauen, der sitzwinkel wird aber trotzdem viel flacher werden

im bikepark kann das wiederum egal sein, der sattel ist ja dort versenkt und du wirst eher weniger oft sitzen 

einen *flachere lenkwinkel* sehe ich unproblematisch und *die front* kannst du durch weglassen der spacer sowie negativen vorbau und flatbar anpassen, falls dir das notwendig erscheint... 





torque mit flacheren lenkwinkel durch offset-buchsen & winkelsteuersatz



Niknac schrieb:


> Für andere Rahmen anderer Hersteller wird das ja auch tlw umgesetzt.



aber diese haben dann auch andere entsprechende dämpferbestigungen am rahmen bzw wippe.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das 2010er frx hat doch den alten Rahmen mit 222/70.
> Nimm doch einfach einen billigen Monarch mit 222/63. Hatten die 2010er ES ja serienmäßig.



IMHO gab es bereits 2010 das "new torque" mit der gleichen dämpferlänge/hub wie das aktuelle torque EX. das kann man auch durch die zusatzbezeichnung "trailflow" vom beitragsersteller schließen 



Niknac schrieb:


> Hebel x Hub = Federweg
> 
> Mein Torque Trailflow von 2010 hat 240x76, d.h. bei 180mm Federweg


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2013)

Ne ich meinte den anderen, @dragonjackson. 2010 gab's das neue FRX noch nicht.


----------



## Niknac (21. November 2013)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Er meint 180 / 76 = 2,3irgendwas



Ja, so war es gemeint.



monkey10 schrieb:


> was hast denn überhaupt mit dem torque vor? willst es nur als bikepark-bergab-gerät nutzen oder auch für touren?



Dachte an eine Fahrwerksanpassung je nach Einsatzzweck: von Touren im lokalen Geläuft (hier leider max S1), Singeltrailtouren weiter weg im gröberen Schotter und Bikeparkbesuche. Anstatt Optik- oder Gewichtstuning zu betreiben, wär ja mal Fahrwerktuning ganz nett .



monkey10 schrieb:


> ein einbau eines (viel) kürzeren dämpfers wird sehr wahrscheinlich die ohnehin nicht so tollen uphill-eigenschaften des torque weiter einschränken:
> 
> --> der sitzwinkel wird viel flacher
> --> das tretlager wird um einiges tiefer
> ...



Stimmt, aber mit Blick auf diesen Beitrag hier, liesse sich doch für das Torque (es geht um das 2010er Trailflow) ein Längenausgleich von 8mm realisieren. D.h. bei dem jetzt willkürlichen gewählten Dämpfer mit 222er Länge, wären es dann "nur" noch 10mm Längenunterschied zum Original.

Die Berücksichtigung vom FW (also den Hubvariablen) müsste man dann natürlich auch noch berücksichtigen.

Tretlager, Sitzwinkel müsste man gesondert betrachten. Extreme Einstellungen sehe ich im Alltagsbetrieb (d.h. alles außer Bikepark) ebenfalls kritisch. Daher auch die Frage mit der Frontanpassung:


Gabel: Ein Absenken führt wiederum zu einem steileren Lenkwinkel aber auch steilerem Sitzwinkel. Bei dem fiktiven Beispiel des Dämpfers mit 63er Hub und daraus resultierendem 150er Federweg hinten würde sich vermutlich eh eine Gabel mit Federweg <160mm anbieten. Einsatzzweck wäre dann natürlich weg vom Bikepark, aber angepaßt auf die anderen Bereiche.
Cockpit (Vorbau, Lenker, Spacer)  ist erst mal außen vor - da probier ich eh gern je nach Einsatzzweck andere Varianten aus
Ist aber alles nur Theorie, daher suche ich Erfahrungswerte in diesem speziellen Bereich. 




monkey10 schrieb:


> generell ist die konstruktion des sitzrohrs verbunden mit einem langen sattelstützen-auszugs schon ungünstig, das kann man mit freien auge erkennen



Das ist aber mal eine extreme Differenz. Bei mir sind zwischen Sattelrohr und Mitte-Sattelrohrklemmung ausgezogen nur 24cm Unterschied.




monkey10 schrieb:


> aber diese haben dann auch andere entsprechende dämpferbestigungen am rahmen bzw wippe.



Sorry, da hab ich unpräzise geschrieben. Die mit den unterschiedlichen Dämpferbefestigungen meine ich gar nicht. Ein Beispiel, was mir grad über den Weg gelaufen ist, ist das IBC Bike hier. Im Post #166  gibt der User Nuts eine Auflistung der möglichen Federwege (von theoretisch 118 bis 187) und Geoveränderungen bei unterschiedlichen Dämpfern an. In diesem konkreten Fall muss man die Daten für die X-Flip Dämpferaufnahme aber ausklammern, so dass selbst für die gleiche Positionierung des Dämpfers verschiedene FW realisierbar sind. 70mm sind sicher extrem, aber 30mm beim Torque würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Beim Einbau eines 222 mm Dämpfer wäre doch keine Änderung an der Geometrie? Sehe ich das richtig???
222mm Dämpfer sind eh selten... 216 und exz. Buchsen wären dann eine Option?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2013)

222er LuftdÃ¤mpfer gibt es genug. 
Allein im Bikemarkt. Mit einem Evolver hast du allerdings weniger Gewichtsersparnis, jedoch bessere Performance. Die 222er Monarch gibt es AFAIK unter 100 â¬. 
Oder nen Pearl, VorgÃ¤nger vom Monarch: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-shox-Pe..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item41797ced19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (21. November 2013)

Niknac schrieb:


> Dachte an eine Fahrwerksanpassung je nach Einsatzzweck: *von Touren im lokalen Geläuft (hier leider max S1)*, Singeltrailtouren weiter weg im gröberen Schotter und Bikeparkbesuche



hmm.. hometrails bis max S1.. verstehe deine motivation. 

nachdem ich mein torque hatte, bin ich meine durchaus spassigen hometrails im bereich S1/S2 kaum mehr gefahren. dazu fand ich das torque oversized, und flach bergab auch anstrengend sowie zuwenig sprizig



Niknac schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber mit Blick auf diesen Beitrag hier, liesse sich doch für das Torque (es geht um das 2010er Trailflow) ein Längenausgleich von 8mm realisieren. D.h. bei dem jetzt willkürlichen gewählten Dämpfer mit 222er Länge, wären es dann "nur" noch 10mm Längenunterschied zum Original



dieser thread war auch auslöser für den einbau meiner offset-buchsen. aber in der praxis kommst du niemals auf 8mm längenausgleich:






hängt von den maßen der dämpferbuchsen im torque ab. eingebaut kann ich dir jetzt keine exakten werte liefern, sind aber im bereich von 1-1.5mm pro buchse. kommst also insgesamt auf 2-3mm "längenausgleich".



Niknac schrieb:


> ...Sitzwinkel müsste man gesondert betrachten. Extreme Einstellungen sehe ich im Alltagsbetrieb (d.h. alles außer Bikepark) ebenfalls kritisch...
> 
> Das ist aber mal eine extreme Differenz. Bei mir sind zwischen Sattelrohr und Mitte-Sattelrohrklemmung ausgezogen nur 24cm Unterschied



tja, ich will dir ja nicht deiner illusionen berauben, aber der abstand zwischen sattelrohr und mitte-sattelklemmung ist *bei mir ebenfalls 24cm* 



Niknac schrieb:


> Dachte an eine Fahrwerksanpassung je nach Einsatzzweck: von Touren im lokalen Geläuft (hier leider max S1), Singeltrailtouren weiter weg im gröberen Schotter und Bikeparkbesuche





Niknac schrieb:


> Extreme Einstellungen sehe ich im Alltagsbetrieb (d.h. alles außer Bikepark) ebenfalls kritisch. Daher auch die Frage mit der Frontanpassung:
> 
> 
> Gabel: Ein Absenken führt wiederum zu einem steileren Lenkwinkel aber auch steilerem Sitzwinkel. Bei dem fiktiven Beispiel des Dämpfers mit 63er Hub und daraus resultierendem 150er Federweg hinten würde sich vermutlich eh eine Gabel mit Federweg <160mm anbieten. Einsatzzweck wäre dann natürlich weg vom Bikepark, aber angepaßt auf die anderen Bereiche.
> ...



ohne dir die ambitionen zum basteln nehmen zu wollen, da ich das thema ja prinzipiell auch sehr interessant finde, würde ich stattdessen ein spassiges *AM/ED-hardtail* für deine S1-hometrails aufbauen und das torque für bikepark & singletrail-touren im urlaub nehmen

so wie es scheint musst du für den umbau des torques ja entweder über teile verfügen od dir diese anschaffen:

- dämpfer mit kürzerer einbaulänge
- gabel < 160mm

jetzt vor jedem (spontanen) bikepark-besuch die gabel und den dämpfer wechseln klingt zwar theoretisch ganz vernünftig und machbar, würde ich mir aber praktisch nicht antun. ich kenne da einige, die sind sogar zu faul die reifen zu wechseln (zum glück hab ich zwei LRS )

oder du besorgst dir einen leichten LRS (falls nicht vorhanden) mit leichten reifen und stimmst dein fahrwerk straffer ab. damit fühlt sich dann das torque auch viel spritziger und verspielter auf einfachen trails an...

LG


----------



## greendany (21. November 2013)

Es sucht nicht zufällig jemand nen torque frx 9.0 Rahmen in L den er gegen den in M tauschen möchte oder?

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## quadratism (21. November 2013)

Wie groß bist Du denn, das Dir ein "M" nicht passt? Bin 184/87cm und liege so zwischen "M" und "L"! Zu was würdest Du tendieren...damn
Nicht das ich den gleichen Fehler mach und dann keinen Spaß an dem Ding hab! CHEERS*


----------



## greendany (21. November 2013)

Also ich kratze knapp an 1,76 m. Für mich war das eindeutig, von der Größe her ein Fehlkauf!


----------



## quadratism (21. November 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich wohl mit "L" auch nicht wirklich glücklich...
Aber das Teil kriegste bestimmt los!


----------



## greendany (21. November 2013)

Glaube ich nichtmal, viel fehlt nicht bei mir, ich bin auch in Winterberg ganz gut damit zurecht gekommen. Allerdings mag ichs eher wendiger und will deshalb eins in M. Von der Schrittlänge (hab ich noch nie gemessen) war es so dass ich im Stehen knapp über dem Oberrohr war.Die Trailstellung vom Sattel war ganz unten.
Top währe wenn ich mal eins in M irgendwo Probe sitzen könnte!


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Kannst ein 2010er in M bei mir in München probefahren.


----------



## greendany (21. November 2013)

Wenn das Angebot noch ne Weile besteht komm ich auf jeden Fall drauf zurück, verbinde ich dann halt mit nem Besuch bei meiner Tante. Nur zum Probefahren is München n bisschen    weit.


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 222er Luftdämpfer gibt es genug.
> Allein im Bikemarkt. Mit einem Evolver hast du allerdings weniger Gewichtsersparnis, jedoch bessere Performance. Die 222er Monarch gibt es AFAIK unter 100 .
> Oder nen Pearl, Vorgänger vom Monarch: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-shox-Pe..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item41797ced19



Nö, irgendwie ist da nur der Evolver - bzw. mit 70er Hub - will aber auf 63 gehen.
Ebay ist da auch eher teuerer als 100,- Euro... Empfehlungen diesseits?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2013)

Wozu 66 bzw 63 Hub?
Das Ã¤ndert doch nichts auÃer Gesamtfederweg?
150â¬ sind fÃ¼r einen Evolver schon ok. 
Pearl ist eher was fÃ¼r ein 2006er Torque , extrem progressiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Weil ich den Fwderweg reduzieren will. 
Und Gewicht einsparen will... 
Ich such mal weiter... Falls euch einer übern weg läuft...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (22. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Weil ich den Fwderweg reduzieren will.
> Und Gewicht einsparen will...
> Ich such mal weiter... Falls euch einer übern weg läuft...


 
Du suchst also einen Dämpfer mit 222mm EBL, aber 63mm Hub, um somit im alten Torque die originalen 160mm Federweg zu erreichen?
Damit bleibt Dir nur der Canyon-OEM-Ausführung vom alten RS Monarch.
Den kannst von mir haben, führt seit 3 Jahren ein Stilleben im Keller.


----------



## dragonjackson (22. November 2013)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe, komme ich damit auf 180mm?


----------



## dragonjackson (22. November 2013)

200mm alter Federweg / 70mm alter Hub = Faktor 2,857... x 63mm neuer Hub = 180mm neuer Federweg?


----------



## Niknac (22. November 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> hmm.. hometrails bis max S1.. verstehe deine motivation.



Ja, alles nicht so einfach mit unserem Sport .

Ich werde aber auch nicht viel Geld investieren (Gabel, Dämpfer) ohne dass jmd schon praktisches Feedback geben kann, insofern ist es bislang nur ein interessanter Gedankenaustausch. Drum herzlichen Dank für Dein Feedback und mal schauen, was da noch kommt. Den Gedanken mit dem Hardtail hatte ich auch schon, und da hat man ja rahmenweise die Qual der Wahl (Cotic, Dialled, OnOne und wie sie alle heißen).

VG


----------



## Flash_Gordon (22. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 200mm alter Federweg / 70mm alter Hub = Faktor 2,857... x 63mm neuer Hub = 180mm neuer Federweg?


 
Dann reden wir wahrscheinlich nicht vom gleichen Torque.
Ich meine das Torque ES bis einschließlich 2009.
Du meinst das Torque FRX bis einschließlich 2011?


----------



## dragonjackson (22. November 2013)

Genau - dann müsste es sich aber trotzdem um die gleichen Einbaumaße handeln. Canyon hat da wohl bis 2009 anders gebaut. 
Ich habe ein FRX 2010 mit 200mm Federweg bei 222mm EBL und 70mm Hub.
Würde passen, hast eine PM.


----------



## dragonjackson (24. November 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Den kannst von mir haben, führt seit 3 Jahren ein Stilleben im Keller.



Magst nimmer?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (25. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Magst nimmer?


 
Doch, war aber 2 Tage offline (ja, sowas gibts noch).

Wenn Du so einen Monarch in ein 2010er FRX einbaust, stimmt die Rechnung natürlich. Aber wer macht sowas?
Das Radl (und dessen Einsatzzweck) und der (uralte) Dämpfer passen irgendwie gar nicht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Wieso? Dachte Canyon hat das 2010 auch gemacht? Nannte es halt ES oder FR? 
Aber, wenn ich richtig verstand, waren die Rahmen gleich - die Gabel und Dämpfer, etc. waren unterschiedlich.
Außerdem hab ich so einen schönen Freerider, mit dem ich auch mal ein paar Hm machen kann (langsam und in Maßen, dafür aber eine grinsende Abfahrt habe).


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2013)

Nein, das alte FRX hat einen schwereren/stabileren Rahmen als ES/FR. 
Dürfte ca. 4,2 kg wiegen.
Unterschied zwischen ES und FR sind nur runde statt eckige Rohre, Schnellspanner statt Maxle und eben der Monarch.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Wo liegt das ES/FR denn vom Rahmengewicht ca.?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2013)

> gewichte.mtb-news.de


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Ach, danke! Na, ja 4,2 kg sind jetzt sehr pessimistisch, wenn ich so die Gewichte anschaue . Und wenn ich das Torque FR 2009, aber in XL (hat auch die eckigen Rohre) mit 3443g sehe ( http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4290/canyon-full-suspension-torque-fr ), nehme ich mein 2010er FRX in M recht entspannt . Da darf man nicht so sehr Schubladendenken: FRX=nur bergab.
Ein FR oder ES wäre sicherlich besser, aber das liegt nun mal nicht vor. Verkaufen und neu kaufen hab ich keine Lust und basteln macht mir Spaß. Also hoffe ich weiter auf wertvolle Tipps und hoffe ihr seht mich nicht als Sturschädel.


----------



## aibeekey (25. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ach, danke! Na, ja 4,2 kg sind jetzt sehr pessimistisch, wenn ich so die Gewichte anschaue . Und wenn ich das Torque FR 2009, aber in XL (hat auch die eckigen Rohre) mit 3443g sehe ( http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4290/canyon-full-suspension-torque-fr ), nehme ich mein 2010er FRX in M recht entspannt . Da darf man nicht so sehr Schubladendenken: FRX=nur bergab.
> Ein FR oder ES wäre sicherlich besser, aber das liegt nun mal nicht vor. Verkaufen und neu kaufen hab ich keine Lust und basteln macht mir Spaß. Also hoffe ich weiter auf wertvolle Tipps und hoffe ihr seht mich nicht als Sturschädel.



canyon selbst gibt das gewicht des FRX von 2009 mit 4150g in größe M ohne dämpfer an.
das 2009er FR wird im katalog mit 3390g, das ES mit 3100g (beides auch M ohne dämpfer) angegeben.

jetzt kannst du dir selbst überlegen wie realistisch die szenarios sind:

-die rahmen sind eigentlich viel leichter und canyon ist der einzige hersteller, dessen angegebenes gewicht zu hoch ist. das machen sie um den kunden vor überraschungen zu bewahren und ihr karma zu verbessern.

-von 2009 auf 2010 haben sie es geschafft mehrere 100 gram gewicht einzusparen (weiß grad nicht, ob der rahmen überhaupt verändert wurde in dieser zeit)

also finde dich lieber mal damit ab 

im übrigen ist es, pardon, schwachsinn einen dämpfer mit weniger hub zu verbauen um den federweg zu reduzieren. leichter wird es dadurch auch nicht wirklich. kauf dir einfach einen 222/70er dämpfer und fahr ihn mit etwas mehr druck (also mit so viel sag, wie du auch bei "echten" 180mm federweg hättest). dann kommen am ende auch nur grob 180mm dabei raus. aber wenigstens hast du dann noch ordentlich reserven und die option nach oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Ok, dann wiegt er eben gute 4kg. 
Und ein 222/70 ist auch eine Option. Sehe ich richtig durch den Dämpferaustausch ca. 500g einzusparen?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2013)

Ja. Die Feder wiegt schon einiges. Ob 222/70 oder 222/63 ist doch bei Touren egal, und das Lockout vom Monarch sicher praktisch.


----------



## kNiRpS (25. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ok, dann wiegt er eben gute 4kg.
> Und ein 222/70 ist auch eine Option. Sehe ich richtig durch den Dämpferaustausch ca. 500g einzusparen?



mit dem luftdämpfer sparst du einiges ein. bei mir sind es vom evolver zum roco coil ca 400gr.

wenn es dir (so habe ich das rausgelesen) beim frx mehr um die uphillperformance geht, hol dir nen coil-dämpfer, den du blockieren kannst z.b. mz roco tst r.

wie da ja selbst schon geschrieben hast, der frx rahmen ist nicht der leichteste. da kommts dann aber auch die 400gr auch nicht mehr an und das plus im downhill ist schon gewaltig.
zumal der monarch ja der einzige mit 63mm hub ist und wenn ich mich erinnere war dessen performance im torque ziemlich lausig.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2013)

danke, evtl fällt mir ja ein guter, gebrauchter dhx 5.0 air in die hände . wenn er bloß n lockout hätte - obwohl, wenn man ihn gut einstellt, sollte es gehen. es ist ja immer ein kompromiss.

na, ja habe jetzt den dhx 4.0 coil drin, der ist bergab super. bergauf... eher nicht so.

400g hin oder her finde ich sehr großzügig. weil 400g für dämpfer, 650g gespart durch andere reifen & tubeless, andere sattelstütze (braucht man nur bergauf) könnten auch noch ca. 150-200g gehen, hab ich schon knappe 1,5kg! das merkt man schon.
ob ich allerdings die totem irgendwann auswechseln werde, weiß ich nicht. denn die arbeitet hervorragend!

versteht mich nicht falsch, es soll kein leichtbauprojekt an dem torque werden. aber vertretbare änderungen... kann man ja mal testen. ansonsten zurückrüsten.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2013)

Evolver wenn du den immer drinlassen willst,  alten Monarch wenn nur ab und an Touren.
DHX Air ist wohl eher Mist. Da kannst gleich einen RP nehmen.
Damit zu ner Alm den Panzer hochtreten, na ich weiss ja nicht.

Dazu noch nen  Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## kNiRpS (26. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> danke, evtl fällt mir ja ein guter, gebrauchter dhx 5.0 air in die hände . wenn er bloß n lockout hätte - obwohl, wenn man ihn gut einstellt, sollte es gehen. es ist ja immer ein kompromiss.
> 
> na, ja habe jetzt den dhx 4.0 coil drin, der ist bergab super. bergauf... eher nicht so.
> 
> ...



die 400gr am dämpfer wirst du aber um länger weniger spüren, als bei den reifen und schläuchen.
wie gesagt, ich fahre coil und air im wechsel und finde im uphill den coil fast besser weil er voll blockiert werden kann. das geht beim evolver (zumindest bei meinem ) nicht.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2013)

Danke für die Empfehlungen. 2000Hm Alpintouren werde ich damit nicht machen .
Aber die alte 1fach auf RR Kasette Übersetzung hat den schweren Bock an jedem kleinen Hügel zur Tortour werden lassen!

Klar merke ich das meiste an den Laufrädern - beim Beschleunigen, Richtungswechsel etc.
Aber, jetzt mal für einen Coil-Dämpfer Neuling: den DHX 4.0 kann ich nicht blocken!?


----------



## kNiRpS (26. November 2013)

nope nicht komplett. propedal müsste er aber haben afaik


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2013)

Den Evolver kann man schnell an der LS zudrehen, dann wippt er nicht. Einsacken tut er aber schon, im Gegensatz zum Lockout vom Monarch oder Pearl. 
Der einfache Monarch 4.2 ist locker nochmal 150gr leichter als der Evolver.  Soll aber wohl aus Holz sein.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2013)

Ok, kleiner Fehler. Ich habe den hier drin:
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/eng/Content/Rear_Shocks/DHX_RC4.html
Also einen DHX RC4! 
Das ProPedal hatte mich stutzig gemacht! 
Also habe ich die high und low speed kompression, und den mysteriösen bottom out control. der soll, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, den letzten Teil der Verdichtung regulieren?
Also, wenn ich wenig Bewegung beim pedalieren will, dann low speed auf hart stellen, und welchen Druck im Dämfer selbst aufpumpen? Wiege 80kg nackt, Feder ist eine... 450er drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (26. November 2013)

Bottom out ist die endprogression vom dämpfer. Die wird durch die volumengröße und luftmenge bestimmt.
Mit mehr druck werden die druckstufen auch straffer. mehr lowspeed macht weniger wippen. Zuviel hat aber auch negarive effekte.
die einstellungen beeinflussen sich aber auch alle etwas gegenseitig.


----------



## MikeGa (27. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Torque Kollegen,

Hatte mein Torque Dropzone aus 2011 in der Werkstatt zum Tausch des unteren Steuersatz Lagers. Mir kommt der Spalt seither irgendwie zu groß vor. Fest ist alles, kein Spiel oder Ähnliches.
Könnte das an seinem Bike prüfen und evtl. ein Bild einstellen zum vergleich?

Gruß Mike


----------



## kNiRpS (27. November 2013)

hab leider kein 2011er, aber wenn du meinst, dass der spalt jetzt größer als vorher ist, könnte das lager falsch herum montiert sein. also "konischer teil" nach unten, statt nach oben


----------



## MikeGa (27. November 2013)

Hi,

Laut diesem Manual müsste der Gabelkonus ca. 1mm unten raus schauen, was er auch macht.
Kann das jemand an seinem Bike verifizieren?

Danke schon mal, 


Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. November 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hab leider kein 2011er, aber wenn du meinst, dass der spalt jetzt größer als vorher ist, könnte das lager falsch herum montiert sein. also "konischer teil" nach unten, statt nach oben



Konischer Teil nach unten?
Komische Antwort 
Wenn nur der Steuersatz geändert wurde und die Gabel spielfrei sitzt könnt es maximal sein das das untere Lager nicht korrekt bzw nit tief genug eingepresst is. In dem fall isses ja schnell korrigiert solltest du auch noch nen neuen Gabelkonus bekommen haben is der vielleicht einfach etwas dicker als der alte.


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2013)

jo is vielleicht etwas komisch ausgedrückt 
ich versuchs nochmal anders: das kugellager (bei mir ist es so) is ja kein gewöhnliches, sprich im profil betrachtet "rechteckig" sondern eher "sechseckig". warum ist das so? der eigentlich obere teil des lagers ist an den oberen kanten abgeschrägt....bilder sagen mehr als 1000worte... 





wenn das lager jetzt um 180° verdreht eingebaut wird, passt es nicht 100% in die lagerschale und ist nach unten hin "zu lang"

ich hoffe jetzt war es verständlicher


----------



## MikeGa (28. November 2013)

Lager sieht so aus, nur mit roten Dichtscheiben.

Daran sollte es aber nicht liegen


----------



## .Patrick. (28. November 2013)

@MikeGa

Das passt so. Habe auch ein 2011er Torque.

Irgendwann mal, habe ich kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Kopflagerdichtscheibe vom Motorrad zusätzlich zu verwenden. Habe es aber schnell verworfen, da einmal die Dichtscheibe relativ teuer ist und obendrein der Aufwand extrem wäre. ^^


----------



## may (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo JUngs und Mädels.

Ich habe das Torque FRX Playzone 2013 und würde mir gerne ein Vivid Air einbauen. Weiß jemand welche(n?) Tune ich bestellen soll? Es gibt ja M/L   M/M etc. Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, soweit mir bekannt ist M/M. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## simdiem (4. Dezember 2013)

may schrieb:


> Hallo JUngs und Mädels.
> 
> Ich habe das Torque FRX Playzone 2013 und würde mir gerne ein Vivid Air einbauen. Weiß jemand welche(n?) Tune ich bestellen soll? Es gibt ja M/L   M/M etc. Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.



Falsches Thema.... 

Ließ mal hier die letzte Seite. Da wird gerade deine Frage beantwortet!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526852&page=285

Gruß Simon


----------



## derAndre (13. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand ein Mountain Goat Blatt (20 Zähne) am Torque bei zweifach montiert oder Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Dezember 2013)

Wie gut funktioniert der Umwerfer am Torque EX? Auf Fotos sieht er sehr weit vom Kettenblatt entfernet montiert aus. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Kette nur unwillig umgeworfen wird und auch ständig am Umwerferblech klappert/scheuert. Gibt es Probleme, die man kennen sollte, mit der besonderen Montage über die Adapterplatte?

Ich überlege welchen Antrieb ich kaufen soll und bin mir unsicher, ob sich 1x11 speziell am Torque so viel besser macht als 2x10. Hammerschmidt wäre eine weitere Alternative.


----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du die richtige Adapterplatte hast, kann nichts schief gehen.

Habe alle Umwerfer durchprobiert. 2-fach für unterschiedlich große Kettenblätter haben alle nicht funktioniert. Entweder schleift die Kette unten am Umwerfersteg oder der Umwerfer schlägt gegen den Adapter und kann nicht weit genug nach innen schwenken.

Nimm den Sram X.0 Low Direct Mount 3-fach. Hat sich bei mir bestens bewährt. Schaltet sauber in Kombi mit 22/36 und das Klappern hält sich mit Shadow+ in Grenzen. Steht halt ziemlich weit nach oben, was aber ein rein optisches Problem ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Dezember 2013)

*TORQUE TREFFEN 2K14*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/torque-meeting-2k14.672215/#post-11591349


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,






Die Distanzhülse auf der linken Seite hat minimal Spiel und lässt sich mit dem Schraubendreher hin und her bewegen. Ich hatte den Dämpfer auch schon ausgebaut und nachgesehen ob die Buchse auf jeder Seite gleich viel raus schaut aber es war alles genau mittig ausgerichtet. An der Wippe ist dieses Spiel nicht vorhanden. Am Fox DHX Air sind von Canyon 2-teilige Buchsen eingebaut. Kann ich die auch im Vivid verwenden und so das spiel beheben oder passt das so wie es ist?

Es handelt sich um:

- 2012er Canyon Torque Trailflow
- RS Vivid R2C (2014)
- RS Dämpferbuchsen (8mm x 22,2mm)

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## simdiem (21. Dezember 2013)

Zieh mal die die obere Dämpferschraube mit dem vorgegebenen Drehmoment an. Wenn dann immer noch Spiel ist, ist irgendwo der Wurm drin. Weil an dieser Stelle darf kein axiales Spiel auftreten.


----------



## andreasweiland (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die Schraube mit 12Nm angezogen, so wie es auf dem Rahmen aufgedruckt ist.


----------



## andreasweiland (21. Dezember 2013)

Also Ich habe jetzt schnell nochmal alles demontiert und mit den Buchsen vom Fox verglichen. Das ist dabei rausgekommen:




Die Canyon Buchsen vom DHX Air...




...und die von RockShox

Ich bin der Meinung, die haben mir zu schmale Distanzhülsen geschickt?! Die Bolzenbreite passt ja, weswegen es an den Hülsen liegen muss...

Soll ich reklamieren oder hab ich einen Fehler gemacht? 
Kann ich im Vivid auch die Canyon Buchsen einpressen? Die dafür relevanten Maße stimmen ja überein...


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Dezember 2013)

reklamieren.


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi 

hab mir als Winterprojekt auch mal ein Torque zugelegt 2011er rahmen mit einem aufbau aus noch vorhandenen Teilen:
P10606231.jpg


Die Lyrik soll noch auf 170 getuned werden und ein RS vivid dämpfer rein da der Fox leider Kaputt ist 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## derAndre (23. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Lyrik es zulässt würde ich Sie sogar auf 180mm tunen. Die Einbauhöhe und der damit verbundene Lenkwinkel tun dem Bike gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## Reitermaniac (26. Dezember 2013)

ist eine 2009er lyrik also alles möglich  da es ja eine soloair ist muss ich nur n spacer wechseln .... so hoffe ich.

mal ne andere frage: welches tune würdet ihr mir empfehlen beim vivid?

mfg Stefan


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Dezember 2013)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ... welches tune würdet ihr mir empfehlen beim vivid?


 
Fahrergewicht? Normal M/M! Es sei denn du bist ein Fliegengewicht!


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer M/M, so verbaut auch Canyon.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Dezember 2013)

Meiner steht auf MM aber ich habe noch nicht genug getestet um zu sagen ob das passt oder was besser wäre. Davon ab ist mein Popometer nicht sooo sensibel. Was ich sagen kann ist das der Hinterbau mit der Durolux nicht mithalten kann, was die Feinfühligkeit angeht. Das finde ich aber ganz angenehm. Bin schließlich sonst Hardtailfahrer. Mich stört ein bisschen Feedback am Heck nicht - im Gegenteil. Hauptsache die groben Klopper werden ein entschärft.


----------



## andreasweiland (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin das Risiko eingegangen und habe einen M/L verbaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 75-80kg und habe ne 350er Feder drinne.

Gruß, 
Andi


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. Dezember 2013)

bedeutet low compression oder?

wiege ca das gleiche und hätte auch eine 350er feder probiert

magst mir einen erfahrungsbericht zukommen lassen: andreasweiland ?

mfg Stefan


----------



## andreasweiland (27. Dezember 2013)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> bedeutet low compression oder?
> 
> wiege ca das gleiche und hätte auch eine 350er feder probiert
> 
> ...



Job, is Low Comp.

Einen Erfahrungsbericht werde ich gerne verfassen, sobald ich Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Ich warte noch auf ein Buchsenset von Huber, sobald dieses angekommen ist, können die Testfahrten beginnen. 

mfg Andi


----------



## Faltreifen (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich bin dabei mir ein Torque FR von 2007 aufzubauen und bin dabei auf ein Problem gestoßen. Bei dem Modell wird der Schaltzug des E-Type Umwerfers von unten angeklemmt. Nun schleift bei mir der Schaltzug aber zwischen der Schaltzugumlenkung unter dem Tretlager und dem Umwerfer am Rahmen. Gibts da nen besonderen Trick beim Verlegen oder benötige ich noch irgend ein spezialteil von Canyon für die Zugverlegung.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild an damit das Problem sichtbar wird.


----------



## aibeekey (29. Dezember 2013)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs da bei meinem 2007er FR keinerlei probleme.

möglichkeit 1:
du hast das falsch verlegt

möglichkeit 2:
bei deinem rahmen oder dem plaste teil stimmt was nicht.

lösung im fall von 2:
schaltzug mit liner. den liner dann einfach länger als die außenhülle lassen und bis zur umwerferschraube führen. dürfte dem rahmen dann deutlich weniger zusetzen als ein stahlzug


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob da ein unterschied zwischen 2007er und 2009er Torque ist. beim 2009er is zu zughülle mit einem verlängerten liner in den rahmen eingesteckt und kommt kurz unter dem umwerfer wieder "raus". vielleicht was übersehen?


----------



## Faltreifen (1. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. 
Ich wünsche euch ein gesundes neues Jahr!
Ich werde die Version mit dem Liner versuchen umzusetzen. Bei dem Plastikteil kann man glaube ich nicht so viel falsch machen. Aber wer weis vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof . Hier noch mal ein Bild von unten.


----------



## Faltreifen (3. Januar 2014)

Beim 2007 laufen alle Züge außen am Rahmen.
Ok, also ich habs mit ner gedichteten Endkappe für die Schalthülle und einem stück Liner behoben (1,50 € beim FRH). Danke für den Tipp!





Jetzt klemmt der Umwerfer nur noch am 36T Rizel der Kurbel  und ich wollte doch nur fahren! Ist die Holzfeller Kurbel überhaupt mit 3 Blättern Fahrbar? Laut shimano sollte es der Umwerfer hinbekommen. Über ein 32T rizel scheint er rüber zu kommen leider passt das shimano Rizel, dass ich rumliegen habe nicht auf die Kurbel  und auf dem kleinsten Rizel steht  "24/36 only" . Ich ignoriere das mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apsol (11. Januar 2014)

I have a Torque FR 8 2009 size S, and some years ago I bought a Rockshox Vivid R2C to replace the Manitou ISX-6 but I never managed to use all the travel, because I never used the bike for what it was made (if you know what I mean), until the last ride, when I noticed that the edge of the piggyback was scratched and had chips of paint and when I looked underneath the top tube there was a very small chip where the shock hits the frame. I was worried about it because I never noticed that and it even hits the frame before bottoming out, I removed the coil to see when it hits the frame and I saw that it hits with 2mm before touching the Drop Stop so if I actually bottomed out I would have a bad crash or something like that and a real mess in the frame and shock itself. 

What I did to try remedy the situation was sand a bit of the piggyback so the sharp edge disappears and creates a more perpendicular line so when the shock compresses, the piggyback rubs the frame instead of hitting it directly. 
I know this is dangerous, ride the bike like that but what can I do now? I don't have the Manitou anymore, am I going to buy a new shock? What if that one hits the frame too? 

I guess I will leave like that. What do you think?


----------



## sirios (11. Januar 2014)

Actually I think that you should have tested this immediately after you replaced the other rear shock. Continuing riding with a shock that hits/scratches the frame from time to time is for sure not an ideal solution and might result in serious damage to the frame. If I were you, I would replace the shock by one that fits to the frame.


----------



## apsol (11. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Actually I think that you should have tested this immediately after you replaced the other rear shock. Continuing riding with a shock that hits/scratches the frame from time to time is for sure not an ideal solution and might result in serious damage to the frame. If I were you, I would replace the shock by one that fits to the frame.



I know but a few years ago I didn't think about that. And I dont have the money to spend on a new shock and nobody will buy my Vivid r2c with the piggyback edge flat.


----------



## Faltreifen (11. Januar 2014)

So fertig! Nur noch die neuen Code Bremsen entlüften  und dann läufts hoffendlich rund .

Vielen Dank für vielen Tipps hier im Forum!


----------



## bastard1979 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
eine Frage: weiß jemand, ob die ausgefräßte Wippe (Rocker Arm) vom aktuellen Torque ES (2013/2014) kompatibel ist zum Torque 2011? Habe gesehen der Sag monitor ist etwas verändert... aber den brauch ich eh nicht. Würde sie evtl. austauschen... 
Gruß Freddy


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

hey,

habe das dropzone aus 2013 mit dem cane creek barrel air....habe diesen mit hilfe der homepage als basiseinstellung eingestellt...allerdings schießt dieser mich bei jedem sprung hinaus....wer hat erfahrung mit dem dämpfer in sachen "springerei"....wiege 79 kg....

dankeeeeee

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (7. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> habe das dropzone aus 2013 mit dem cane creek barrel air....habe diesen mit hilfe der homepage als basiseinstellung eingestellt...allerdings schießt dieser mich bei jedem sprung hinaus....wer hat erfahrung mit dem dämpfer in sachen "springerei"....wiege 79 kg....
> 
> ...



Welche Basiseinstellung haste denn genommen? Hab die "alten" drin und hab damit keine Probleme beim springen.
25mm SAG, HSC 1.25, LSC 7, HSR 2, LSR 8


----------



## srowaa (8. Februar 2014)

Bin am überlegen mir ein Tourque Vertride zu holen. Ok ich bin mir sicher Berg ab ist es spitze. Wie sieht's aber mit Touren (40 -70km) aus? Wie schlägt es sich länger Berg auf? Wie fährt es sich bei längere Strecken auf den Asphalt ( 30 km zur Arbeit)?


----------



## kai1978 (10. Februar 2014)

srowaa schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir ein Tourque Vertride zu holen. Ok ich bin mir sicher Berg ab ist es spitze. Wie sieht's aber mit Touren (40 -70km) aus? Wie schlägt es sich länger Berg auf? Wie fährt es sich bei längere Strecken auf den Asphalt ( 30 km zur Arbeit)?


 

Hey,

hatte den Vorgänger das Torque ES und bin damit Alpencrosse gefahren...die Geometrie hatte sich kaum verändert...kannst es beruhigt kaufen und deine 50km fahren....aber bissl Dampf brauchst immer in den Waden.....ganz beschissen ist die neue Canyon DHX variante für Uphill ...da brauchste Waden aus Stahl 
Mein Dropzone ist von der Geo noch ein bissl anstrengender als dein Vertride und geht auch ganz gut Bergauf!

Ride On


----------



## Flash_Gordon (10. Februar 2014)

srowaa schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir ein Tourque Vertride zu holen. Ok ich bin mir sicher Berg ab ist es spitze. Wie sieht's aber mit Touren (40 -70km) aus? Wie schlägt es sich länger Berg auf? Wie fährt es sich bei längere Strecken auf den Asphalt ( 30 km zur Arbeit)?


 
Das Torque EX ist sowas wie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, es kann nix speziell sehr gut, aber du kannst so gut wie alles damit machen.
Das muß Dir bewußt sein. Letzlich hängt alles von Deinem Schmalz im Oberschenkel ab.
Ich fahre solche Geschichten in nem 16kg-FRX, ich bin nie der Erste am Berg oben, aber dafür runterwärts.


----------



## kai1978 (10. Februar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Welche Basiseinstellung haste denn genommen? Hab die "alten" drin und hab damit keine Probleme beim springen.
> 25mm SAG, HSC 1.25, LSC 7, HSR 2, LSR 8


 
Hey,
für das FRX Dropzone gab es keine Basiseinstellung mehr....hatte dann alles bissl mittig getsellt und probiert...leider ohne Erfolg...nach 4 Abfahrten spuckte der Dämpfer noch Öl....dieser geht gerade auf Reise....anschließend bekomme ich eine komplett Einweisung bei Canyon . Bin gespannt....ansonsten ziehe ich auf Dauer den DHX 5.0 vor ))


----------



## Master_KK (10. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Hey,
> für das FRX Dropzone gab es keine Basiseinstellung mehr....hatte dann alles bissl mittig getsellt und probiert...leider ohne Erfolg...nach 4 Abfahrten spuckte der Dämpfer noch Öl....dieser geht gerade auf Reise....anschließend bekomme ich eine komplett Einweisung bei Canyon . Bin gespannt....ansonsten ziehe ich auf Dauer den DHX 5.0 vor ))



Ohje... (Also das mit dem Öl)
Für den DB Coil gibt´s nen Base Tune im FRX, welcher sich nicht von meinen Air Einstellungen im EX unterscheidet.
Dreh sie dir einfach mal so rein wenn du den Dämpfer wieder hast - Wirst zufrieden sein und dann kann man immer noch 1-2 Klicks rumprobieren.


----------



## Barney_1 (12. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> habe das dropzone aus 2013 mit dem cane creek barrel air....habe diesen mit hilfe der homepage als basiseinstellung eingestellt...allerdings schießt dieser mich bei jedem sprung hinaus....wer hat erfahrung mit dem dämpfer in sachen "springerei"....wiege 79 kg....
> 
> ...


 
Dreh die HS Zugstufe etwas weiter zu und der kickt dich nicht mehr aus den Sprüngen. Einfach mal probieren, aber nur 1-2 Clicks und dann testen.
Die Zugstufe wird von vielen unterschätzt bzw. vernachlässigt, wirkt sich aber stark auf das Fahrverhalten aus.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## kai1978 (12. Februar 2014)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Dreh die HS Zugstufe etwas weiter zu und der kickt dich nicht mehr aus den Sprüngen. Einfach mal probieren, aber nur 1-2 Clicks und dann testen.
> Die Zugstufe wird von vielen unterschätzt bzw. vernachlässigt, wirkt sich aber stark auf das Fahrverhalten aus.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1




Dankeeeee...sobald dieser wieder da ist gehts ans probieren....habe aber keine lust jedesmal daran rumzufummeln bei verschiedenen abfahrten....vielleicht wirds dann doch wieder ein DHX 5.0 

grüßle


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2014)

Ich spam hier mal mein altes *Torque in XL * rein, muss jetzt weg weil was neues kommt!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332696-canyon-fr-xl-2009-erst-2-jahre-alt-170mm


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich spam hier mal mein altes *Torque in XL * rein, muss jetzt weg weil was neues kommt!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332696-canyon-fr-xl-2009-erst-2-jahre-alt-170mm



Was kommt denn Neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (20. Februar 2014)

Fährt hier eigentlich auch jmd mit nem Winkelsteuersatz? Vorzugsweise im Torque Trailflow von 2010 und kann berichten?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Was kommt denn Neues?



ICB in XXL ist geplant, einfach alle Teile an den Rahmen umstecken. Endlich mal 5cm mehr Reach  ...


----------



## Börner1982 (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe da ein Problem mit dem zerlegen des Bikes. Ich will es Sandstrahlenmlassen und dazu möchte es halt zerlegen.
Ich habe alles auseinader schrauben können,  dummerweise könnten nun zwangsläufig ein pasr Lager mit getauscht werden. Dh.nun, wo bekomme ich die Lager her?

habt ihr vllt.nen Tipp bzw.ne Mailadresse für mich?

LG

Björn


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Februar 2014)

Meins kam gestern vom strahlen zurück. Die hinterbaulager hab ich bei kugellager-express.de bestellt.

Rillenkugellager 6902 61902 15x28x7 mm

Dichtung:2RS


----------



## Börner1982 (21. Februar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Meins kam gestern vom strahlen zurück. Die hinterbaulager hab ich bei kugellager-express.de bestellt.
> 
> Rillenkugellager 6902 61902 15x28x7 mm
> 
> Dichtung:2RS


Okay ....

was hast du bezahlt?

Und ... welches desing bekommt dein Bomber nun?


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Februar 2014)

Für 6st. mit Versand 8,98

Abwarten!  Er wird evtl. morgen wieder zusammengebaut


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Februar 2014)

Ups, falscher Thread


----------



## tane (23. Februar 2014)

apsol schrieb:


> I know but a few years ago I didn't think about that. And I dont have the money to spend on a new shock and nobody will buy my Vivid r2c with the piggyback edge flat.


just my 2 cents worth: sounds 2 me like u have 2 keep the shock from using all its travel by preloading the spring. that would be defeating the purpose of the "new" shock, but at least u could ride without damaging the frame. I would aim 4 bottoming out exactly as it touches the frame...(as I said, just my 2...)


----------



## bastard1979 (6. März 2014)

hi, kennt jemand folgendes Problem?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-wippenlager-defekt.688047/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (8. März 2014)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich bin das Risiko eingegangen und habe einen M/L verbaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 75-80kg und habe ne 350er Feder drinne.
> 
> Gruß,
> Andi





Reitermaniac schrieb:


> bedeutet low compression oder?
> 
> wiege ca das gleiche und hätte auch eine 350er feder probiert
> 
> ...




Nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit einige Km mit dem Vivid (Tune M/L, 300er Feder) gefahren bin, kann ich jetzt über meine Erfahrungen berichten:

Ich hatte für alle Probefahrten zunächst die Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen.  > https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf 

Die LS Druckstufe drehte ich komplett auf minus, da der Torque Hinterbau eh nicht zum Wippen neigt.

Meine Teststrecken liegen alle im Pfälzer Wald. Von Flowig bis hin zu Ruppigen Abfahrten mit Drops von Sandsteinblöcken war alles dabei. 
Bis jetzt ist der Dämpfer nie wirklich Hart durchgeschlagen. Der Federweg wurde meistens sauber ausgenutzt.
Weitere Einstellungen werde ich in dieser Saison mal Testen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wie misst Canyon die Oberrohrlänge? Ich komme überraschend schlecht mit meine Torque aus 2011 in L zurecht. Daraufhin habe ich es gestern mal mit meinem Hardtail verglichen. Das Cotic hat ist ein "m" und hat eine Oberrohrlänge (gemessen von Mitte Sattelstütze zu mitte Steuerkopf parallel zu Oberrohr) von ca 570 mm. Das entspricht der Herstellerangabe von 590mm effektiver Oberrohrlänge- DAs Torque in L hat so gemessen nur ca. 560 mm. Wie kommen die bei der Angabe auf 613 mm?


----------



## jaamaa (13. März 2014)

Mitte Sattelstütze bis Mitte Steuerkopf....  aber in der waagerechten, nicht parallel zum Oberrohr.  Kannst du ganz gut auf deren HP einsehen.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (13. März 2014)

Is ja allgemein bekannt, dass Canyon sehr kurz baut bzw. baute, der Reach ist da wirklich minimal. Hab mir da mit nem ellenlangen Vorbau (70mm) ausgeholfen.


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2014)

Tja, da sieht man wie wenig, so viel ausmacht. Ich habe das Torque jetzt vielleicht knapp zwei handvoll Ausfahrten ausgeführt und hab mehr Bodenproben genommen als mit dem anderen Bike in einem ganzen Jahr. Und das bei unterschiedlichsten Gelände. Allgemein kann man sagen das ich nicht genug Druck auf das Vorderrad bringe. In technischem steilem Gelände rutscht mir entweder das Vorrerad weg oder ich gehe über den Lenker. Regelmäßig haue ich mir den Sattel in die Kronjuwelen oder sogar in den Bauch (z.B. beim weggedrückten von schnellen Sprüngen). Letztes Wochenende habe ich meine komplette Schutzausrüstung inkl. Fullface gleich zweimal ordentlichen Stresstests unterzogen. Alles Situationen bei denen ich mit dem Hardtail ganz entspannt auf dem Bike geblieben wäre (OK einmal ist der Anlieger unter meinem Vorrderad weggebrochen, das wäre wohl mit jedem Bike passiert).

Ergo: ich habe einen 2011 Torque in L günstig abzugeben. Wer interesse hat, PN. Landet dann auch im Bikemarkt sobald ich freigeschaltet bin.


----------



## DerArzt (17. März 2014)

Hey Jungs..der Hinterbau des 2012er macht mich grad wahnsinnig. Die Adapter am Hinterbau ,welcher den Travel und Hub beeinflusst, lassen sich ja insg. in 4 versch. Positionen bringen.
1. 185hi auf "trackflip" seite, sitzrichtung rechts
2. 203lo auf "trackflip" seite, sitzrichtung rechts
3+4 wechsel der kompletten seite der trackflip seite.
Damit habe ich 4 Positionen der Löcher - oben,unten links und rechts.
Welche ist für einen 241mm Dämpfer mit 203mm hub und möglichst niedrigem schwerpunkt?
Habe massive Probleme bei der Befestigung. Bekomme die Buchsen nicht zwischen den Hinterbau.
Die Buchsen liegen ja teils auf den Adaptern und teils am Rahmen, aber sowohl der VAN RC mit Canyon Buchsen
als auch mein CCDB haben da Probleme.
22x8er Buchsen, neu.

Jmd. eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. März 2014)

DerArzt schrieb:


> Hey Jungs..der Hinterbau des 2012er macht mich grad wahnsinnig. Die Adapter am Hinterbau ,welcher den Travel und Hub beeinflusst, lassen sich ja insg. in 4 versch. Positionen bringen.
> 1. 185hi auf "trackflip" seite, sitzrichtung rechts
> 2. 203lo auf "trackflip" seite, sitzrichtung rechts
> 3+4 wechsel der kompletten seite der trackflip seite.
> ...


Hi,

alle Positionen sind für einen 241mm Dämpfer.  Der Hub des Dämpfers ist aber nicht 203mm sondern 76mm. Der resultierende Federweg ist z.B. 203mm. Auch der Schwerpunkt wird nicht verändert. Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich um ca. 1°.
Wenn du z.B. 203mm Federweg und einen flachen Lenkwinkel haben willst, bau die Flips so ein, dass die Linie am Trackflip mit 203 Low mit der Linie an der Wippe übereinstimmt.

z.B. hier für 185 LO also flacher Lenkwinkel und 185mm Federweg.
https://www.canyon.com/img/supportcenter/749_detail.jpg


----------



## DerArzt (17. März 2014)

Okay, wieder viel neues gelernt   Danke dafür vorab.. 
ABER in der Position bekomme ich den Dämpfer nicht befestigt. 
Die Buchsen (ob original oder neu gefertigt) schlagen an die schwinge in denen die "flips"  liegen.. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2014)

Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild, kann eigentlich nicht sein, wenn die Buchsen die richtigen Maße haben und richtig eingepresst sind.


----------



## DerArzt (18. März 2014)

Moin, 
ich springe heute Abend mal zu einem Kollegen. 
Es scheint als wären die Buchsen im Aussendurchmesser zu groß, jedoch erklärt das nicht die Probleme mit den originalen Buchsen. 
Schicke heute Abend ein Foto und hoffentlich einen eingebauten Dämpfer. 

Man lernt nie aus ;D

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerArzt (18. März 2014)

So. Der originale Dämpfer samt buchsen haben gepasst, trotz gleicher maße der buchsen des neuen Dämpfers lag es nicht an den buchsen. 
die wollten partout an keiner stelle an der schwinge vorbei, sodass er auf die
auf die 203lo Position des flip kommt. 
haben dann etwas "geruhrpottet" und das eloxal angehaucht ;D
denn die schwinge stand leicht vor den flips, abdrehen der buchsen hätte nicht viel gebracht. 
aber nun sitzt es - danke für eure Antworten.. 
der ccdb fährt sich übrigens großartig im 2012er frx. 
die Einstellungen von CC sitzen bis auf winzige Änderungen sehr gut  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2014)

Mein FRX fühlt sich auch nachts am Homespot wohl


----------



## 21XC12 (22. März 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob die RF Atlas Kurbel mit dem Hinterbau vom Torque kompatibel ist im Hinblick auf den Q-Faktor? Kein Händler konnte mir den Q-Faktor der Kurbel nennen! Beim Torque brauche ich laut Canyon mindestens 166 mm? Den Q-Faktor der Atlas konnte mir niemand sagen! Danke vorab!


----------



## evilMonkeey (24. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal eine exotischere Frage bezüglich des Steuersatzes am Canyon Torque.
Ich hab den Rahmen aus 2010. Tapered Gabel. Oben den Semi-Integrierten und unten den Integrierten.
Ich würde jetzt gerne aus sicht der Haltbarkeit aber gerne mein Steuersatz komplett wechseln und auch unten auf den Integrierten SS verzichten und lieber eine Außerhalb liegende Lagerschale einpressen.

Ist soetwas möglich? Ich habe an zb Chris King InSet i2 gedacht.

Edit: Bezeichnungen des alten Lagermaßes:
Oben:
ZS 44/28.6
Unten:
IS 52/40


----------



## 21XC12 (24. März 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob die RF Atlas Kurbel mit dem Hinterbau vom Torque kompatibel ist im Hinblick auf den Q-Faktor? Kein Händler konnte mir den Q-Faktor der Kurbel nennen! Beim Torque brauche ich laut Canyon mindestens 166 mm? Den Q-Faktor der Atlas konnte mir niemand sagen! Danke vorab!


 
Is 173 und passt!!! Danke!


----------



## 21XC12 (24. März 2014)

Doppelpost!!! Sry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (24. März 2014)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mal eine exotischere Frage bezüglich des Steuersatzes am Canyon Torque.
> Ich hab den Rahmen aus 2010. Tapered Gabel. Oben den Semi-Integrierten und unten den Integrierten.
> Ich würde jetzt gerne aus sicht der Haltbarkeit aber gerne mein Steuersatz komplett wechseln und auch unten auf den Integrierten SS verzichten und lieber eine Außerhalb liegende Lagerschale einpressen.
> ...



Hab leider keine Antwort würde mich aber auch interessieren...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2014)

Da die Einpresstiefe so einer Schale recht gering ist, ist die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens dann geringer.
Kann irgendwann reissen - jedenfalls erlaubt das Liteville nicht. 
Es haben aber hier einige erfolgreich einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut, de auch eine aussenliegende Schale hat.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (27. März 2014)

Servus!
Eine delikate Frage für alle Tüftler: kann man den Rockerarm eines 2010er Torque (Playzone) problemlos gegen den eines 2012er Torque EX tauschen? Vorausgesetzt natürlich man bestellt die dafür nötigen Teile bei Canyon, denn neben der Ausfräsung unterscheiden sich die beiden Rockerarme ja vor allem durch den SAG-Monitor. Knackpunkt der Frage: haben beide Rockerarme (2010er und 2012er Modell) innen exakt dieselbe Einbaubreite? Hat jemand diese OP schon mal gewagt (spart immerhin ein paar Gramm Gewicht und lässt Farb-Tuning zu...)?


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2014)

Ich wollte damals einen alten Arm an mein 2012er montieren, weil ich einen schwarzen haben wollte. Nach Rücksprache mit der Technik  passt es aber nicht.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (28. März 2014)

Ah ok, danke! Ich hab dem Canyon-Service dieselbe Frage gestellt, warte aber noch auf Antwort. Wenn ich die habe, poste ich sie hier...


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (1. April 2014)

Also: laut Canyon passt die 2012er Wippe nicht an die 2010er Modelle. Naja, hätte ich an deren Stelle vermutlich auch gesagt, um keine wilden Modelljahr-Mixe in der Landschaft rumfahren zu haben -sonst müsste man sich ja kein neues Radl kaufen, um gewisse Vorzüge eines neueren Modells am alten Bock zu genießen... Und: den Rockerarm + zugehörige Kleinteile kann man leider doch nicht separat (wie anfangs von einem Service-Mitarbeiter am Telefon behauptet -ich war schon positiv überrascht!) bestellen und dann selbst montieren, sondern muss das Radl einschicken. Auch das keine Überraschung. Nur zur Info...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. April 2014)

Na ja, wenn du es schriftlich von denen dokumentiert bekommst dann ist wohl alles strikt nach Firmenvorgabe. Im persönlichen Gespräch sieht das dann vlt etwas anders aus - von der Praxis dann noch mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (1. April 2014)

@Hardtail-GK: so siehts wohl tatsächlich aus! Zumindest konnte ich heute einzelne Kleinteile der Wippe am Service-Telefon Problemlos bestellen


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. April 2014)

Könnte mir jemand verraten welche Spacer ich wo verbauen muss, wenn ich ein Shimano XT Innenlager einbauen möchte? Es handelt sich um ein 2011er Torque Alpinist mit der Canyon Kettenführung. Innenlagerbreite ist ja 73mm, da kommt normalerweise ein dicker Spacer auf die rechte Seite. Aber die Kettenführung macht mich etwas unsicher, wie ich vorgehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (4. April 2014)

Ein 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite genügt.


----------



## RealG (4. April 2014)

Überlege mir eventuell bei meinem Torque Trailflow / 2012 den Dämpfer auszutauschen. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem DB air oder eventuell einem Vivid air? Was gibt es zu beachten? Ich nehme an ich benötige auch entsprechende Buchsen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2014)

RealG schrieb:


> Überlege mir eventuell bei meinem Torque Trailflow / 2012 den Dämpfer auszutauschen. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem DB air oder eventuell einem Vivid air? Was gibt es zu beachten? Ich nehme an ich benötige auch entsprechende Buchsen?



Buchsen würde ich dir Huber Buchsen empfehlen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. April 2014)

@jonalisa: Danke sehr. Also ein 2,5mm Spacer trotz Kettenführung?


----------



## jonalisa (4. April 2014)

@BikeMike78 Am 2012 ist es jedenfalls so gelöst. Die Kettenführung wird hier aber nicht über das BSA Innenlager sondern über einen Adapter an die ISCG -Aufnahme geschraubt, hat also keine Einfluss auf die Kettenlinie. Die Canyon Führung gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht für Tretlagermontage, also sollte es bei deinem Modell wohl gleich sein wie bei mir.


----------



## solberg (6. April 2014)

Sorry. Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (6. April 2014)

Frühjahrszeit, Schrauberzeit und hier mal eine Frage zum Torque FRX mit Direct Mount Vorbau:

Wie sind denn bei euch die Abstände im Vergleich zum Foto. Die Gabel ist definitiv nicht verdreht, selbst wenn ich die obere Brücke abschraube, bleibt das Bild das Selbe.

Anhang anzeigen 284094


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2014)

@jonalisa: Danke nochmal.


----------



## whurr (8. April 2014)

RealG schrieb:


> Überlege mir eventuell bei meinem Torque Trailflow / 2012 den Dämpfer auszutauschen. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem DB air oder eventuell einem Vivid air? Was gibt es zu beachten? Ich nehme an ich benötige auch entsprechende Buchsen?



Ich hab wegen Defekt des DHX zum Vivid Air gewechselt und bin deutlich zufriedener.

Er steht besser im Hub, was sich in schnellen Kurven besser macht und auch bergauf angenehmer ist.

Als Tune brauchst Du MM.


----------



## sirios (8. April 2014)

Ich hab auch den Vivid Air als MM und kann nur sagen, dass der ein Traum ist im Vergleich zum DHX.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (10. April 2014)

hi
hätte mal ne frage und zwar würde ich mich für ein canyon torque 7.0 fr 2009 interessieren und wollte mal fragen wie die uphill tauglichkeit ist. da es ja ne 2fach kettenführung hat. an dem bike währe vorne noch eine fox von 36 180mm verbaut.
mfg lukas


----------



## DerArzt (12. April 2014)

man, ich seh immer mehr leutchens mit dem torque rumflitzen...echt gut 
ist wie ein neues familienmitglied willkommen zu heissen,haha.

sage mal, vllt habt ihr 5 sekunden zeit um mir beim kauf meiner zee zu helfen?

hole mir die Zee mit 203er scheiben, bei der auswahl im shop habe ich folgende auswahl bei der scheibenwahl:

VR: 203er + adapter PM 6 o. 7 o. 8 oder IS.
HR: 203er + adapter PM 6 o. 7 oder IS.

Vorne fahre ich im moment eine code r, 40mm Post.
Hinten auf dem Post steht "E100-12 180 to 200mm".

Laut Canyon würd emein FRX hier reinpassen:
7" Postmount: Spectral AL, New Torque Serie 2010, Torque EX und DHX, Strive Serie, Torque FRX Serie ab 2012

echt nett wenn ihr bei dem wetter kurz euren input geben würdet..
Einmal gefragt, immer gespeichert


----------



## exbonner (12. April 2014)

Hab mir heute bei einem kapitalen Sturz das komplette Schaltwetk hinten abgerissen. Jetzt hab ich im KH ja genug Zeit die Ersatzteile zu bestellen.

Fangen wir beim Schaltauge an...Nr. 21 ist ja bei Canyon sofort verfügbar. Wo aber kriege ich die Schraube her?


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2014)

Die Schraube habe ich auch bei Canyon bestellt. Wenn die nicht im Shop ist, bestellste die per Mail oder telefonisch. 
Die wirds aber auch im Eisenwarenladen geben. Ist eigentlich nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. April 2014)

hi kann mir bitte einer bei meiner frage helfen ?


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die wirds aber auch im Eisenwarenladen geben. Ist eigentlich nichts außergewöhnliches.



Bist du da sicher? 
Die Sollbruchstelle liegt hier ja bei der Schraube und nicht beim Schaltauge. Da würde ich nicht unbedingt eine andere verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Hab mir heute bei einem kapitalen Sturz das komplette Schaltwetk hinten abgerissen. Jetzt hab ich im KH ja genug Zeit die Ersatzteile zu bestellen.
> 
> Fangen wir beim Schaltauge an...Nr. 21 ist ja bei Canyon sofort verfügbar. Wo aber kriege ich die Schraube her?


Schraube ist normal im Lieferumfang enthalten!


----------



## exbonner (13. April 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schraube ist normal im Lieferumfang enthalten!


Es steht ausdrücklich dabei, dass die Schraube nicht dabei ist. Und die Schraube selbst wird als nicht lieferbar angezeigt. Kann man eigentlich auch grundsätzlich ein anderes Schaltauge samt Schraube nehmen?


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2014)

Die Teile sind schon des öfteren nicht verfügbar gewesen. Deshalb bestellt man besser sowas bei einem Bikekauf immer gleich mit 

Und... Schraube und Schaltauge haben zwei verschiedene Bestellnummern


----------



## Thiel (13. April 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bist du da sicher?
> Die Sollbruchstelle liegt hier ja bei der Schraube und nicht beim Schaltauge. Da würde ich nicht unbedingt eine andere verwenden.



Also meine Ersatz- und orginal Schraube ist nicht hohlgebohrt und sehen auch nicht aus, als ob sie aus Aluminium wären. 
Aber gut, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, kauft die Schraube bei Canyon.

exbonner du kannst grundsätzlich jedes andere Schaltauge nehmen, das identisch zum original ist. Vielleicht findest du eines im Web. Glaube es gibt einen extra Schaltaugenshop!

Ich brauche dieses Schaltauge:
http://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F09&id=17559

Der Link für die Schraube führt jetzt aber ins Leere. Wohl ein Fehler oder nicht verfügbar ?!


----------



## Jogi (13. April 2014)

rocky_rm7 schrieb:


> hi kann mir bitte einer bei meiner frage helfen ?


Das FR geht auch bergauf, nicht so gut wie ein XC-Bike aber es geht. Ich hatte das Torque ES, das eine sehr ähnliche Geo hat und bin viele Touren mit vielen Hm gefahren. Einzig der etwas flach geratene Sitzwinkel drückt den Dämpfer weit in den SAG beim Hochkurbeln. Als "Touren-Freerider" mit guter Bergab-Performance gar nicht so übel.


----------



## exbonner (13. April 2014)

Ma


Thiel schrieb:


> Also meine Ersatz- und orginal Schraube ist nicht hohlgebohrt und sehen auch nicht aus, als ob sie aus Aluminium wären.
> Aber gut, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, kauft die Schraube bei Canyon.
> 
> exbonner du kannst grundsätzlich jedes andere Schaltauge nehmen, das identisch zum original ist. Vielleicht findest du eines im Web. Glaube es gibt einen extra Schaltaugenshop!
> ...


Man findet die Schraube über den Schaltaugenfinder, allerdibgs ist sie seit Wochen nicht lieferbar. Das kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht sein...


----------



## Thiel (13. April 2014)

Dann frag doch mal, ob es eine normale Schraube ist und man eine handelsübliche als Ersatz nehmen kann.


----------



## exbonner (13. April 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Dann frag doch mal, ob es eine normale Schraube ist und man eine handelsübliche als Ersatz nehmen kann.


Werde mich morgen mal mit Canyon kurzschließen und berichten.


----------



## sirios (13. April 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Schraube habe ich auch bei Canyon bestellt. Wenn die nicht im Shop ist, bestellste die per Mail oder telefonisch.
> Die wirds aber auch im Eisenwarenladen geben. Ist eigentlich nichts außergewöhnliches.



Halt! Das ist ein Trugschluss! Die Schraube hat eine integrierte Sollbruchstelle und die wirst Du so definitiv nicht im Eisenwarenladen bekommen. Nutzt man eine normale Schraube, anstatt der mit Sollbruchstelle, dann kann man sich da hinten arg die Aufnahme des Schaltauges demolieren bei einem Sturz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_rm7 (13. April 2014)

würde eins günstig bekommen. nur möchte mich nicht abstrampeln müssen wie bei meinem status wenn es bergauf geht. suche ein bike das in richtung enduro geht das bergauf und auf touren spaß macht.
mfg lukas


----------



## exbonner (14. April 2014)

Nach dem Telefonat mit Canyon stellt sich Ernüchterung ein. Die Schrauben werden frühestens in der KW18 verschickt, d.h., dass man mitten in der Saison wg. so einem Kleinteil 3-4 Wochen nicht fahren kann. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass das Schaltauge 21 an mehreren Serien verbaut ist, fehlt mir dafür jegliches Verständnis. Auch mit guten Worten und der Übernahme der Expressversandkosten ist da nichts zu machen.

Ich würde jetzt wirklich durchdrehen, hätte ich nicht die Schrauben aus dem Nerve, die ich bis zur Lieferung zweckentfremde.


----------



## sirios (14. April 2014)

Auf Schaltauge.de gibt's doch auch die Syntace teile oder irre ich da?


----------



## exbonner (14. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Auf Schaltauge.de gibt's doch auch die Syntace teile oder irre ich da?



Ich hab da geschaut und nichts gefunden. Zudem wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Schrauben auch die Sollbruchstelle haben. Wäre mehr als ärgerlich, wenn man sich deswegen den Rahmen schrottet.


----------



## sirios (14. April 2014)

Haben die. Die Sachen kommen alle von Syntace. Ich schau da gleich mal nach


----------



## exbonner (14. April 2014)

cool vielen Dank. Bin auch grad auf der Seite, aber so richtig finde ich da nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. April 2014)

Das muss das x12 Schaltauge sein


----------



## exbonner (14. April 2014)

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...ocoa.html?listtype=search&searchparam=syntace

Das hier? Frage ist jetzt halt, ob mit oder ohne Sollbruchstelle in der Schraube.


----------



## sirios (14. April 2014)

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...cocoa.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Canyon

Sollte passen


----------



## exbonner (14. April 2014)

ok danke. Hab mal zwei bestellt und berichte dann.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2014)

Hier ein Canyon Torque im "Foto des Tages"-Pool! Über ein wenig Unterstützung aus den eigenen Reihen würden wir uns freuen!!!


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2014)

KW 18? Sind zwei Wochen.... geht doch noch.  Da gibt es bei C  durchaus schlimmere und damit dann auch frustrierendere  Zeitspannen!


----------



## vopsi (14. April 2014)

Zur Schaltaugendiskussion: Ich habe ein Cube Fritzz 2009 und ein FRX. Das verlinkte Schaltauge von schaltaugen.de passt zwar auch an diversen Canyon's, ist aber aus anderem Material, hat keine Sollbruchstelle und ist am Kopf minimal schmaler wie das " originale" von Canyon. Ich habe kurz über dem Gewinde eine Sollbruchstelle "reingedremelt". Konnte bisher zum Glück noch nicht testen, ob diese auch funktioniert .


----------



## whurr (14. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Es steht ausdrücklich dabei, dass die Schraube nicht dabei ist. Und die Schraube selbst wird als nicht lieferbar angezeigt. Kann man eigentlich auch grundsätzlich ein anderes Schaltauge samt Schraube nehmen?



Du kannst auch das X12 Schaltauge von Syntace, Cube o.ä. nehmen.
Wichtig ist nur, dass Schraube und Schaltauge zusammen passen.



whurr schrieb:


> Mal eine Info zum Torque ab 2010 (und Strive) *Schaltauge *Nr. 21, da ich endlich eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen habe.
> 
> Das Canyon Schaltauge hat zwar die Masse eines Syntace X-12  Schaltauges, das Gewinde zur Befestigung am Rahmen hat aber eine andere  Steigung als bei Syntace.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrossX (17. April 2014)

Kann man das Torque eigentlich auch  mit einer Gabel mit normalem 1 1/8" Schaft fahren? 
Möchte mir das Torque EX Gapstar holen und da eventuell die Lyrik RC gegen eine Durolux tauschen, die ich noch hier habe.


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. April 2014)

Klar! Hatte ich auch . Du brauchst nur nen passenden konusring für den Schaft, der von 1 1/8 rohr auf taper Steuersätze passt. 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennysnaucum (29. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen. Hab das Forum durchsucht bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
Würde an meinem Torque bj 2009 gerne Dämpfer und eventuell FG wechseln.
Verbaut ist ein Dhx5.0 und ein Van Rc2 fit.
160 mm Federweg.
Ich würde gerne etwas mehr Richtung AM/EN und weg von DH.
Das Torque hat 160mm
Das Bike soll auf jeden Fall uphill tauglich werden.
Das ist immo ein graus. Nen 22er Kettenblatt hab ich schon angebaut. Aber der Hinterbau wippt trotz Propedal wie verrückt.
Meine Suche hat bis jetzt folgende Ideen gebracht:

RS Monarch Plus
Pike oder eine Lyrik

Der Evolver ist ja nicht mehr so erhältlich. Und schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen oder?

Die aktuellen Federelemente müssten auf jeden Fall bald zur Wartung. Vorne kam im Bikepark schon ordentlich Öl raus.
Hab das Bike seit ca. Einem Monat. Der Vorbesitzer hatte keinen Service machen lassen.

Ich wiege ca. 90kg mit Kleidung.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. April 2014)

bennysnaucum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen. Hab das Forum durchsucht bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> Würde an meinem Torque bj 2009 gerne Dämpfer und eventuell FG wechseln.
> Verbaut ist ein Dhx5.0 und ein Van Rc2 fit.
> ...


Wenn ein CCDB mit CS passt wäre das doch eine Otion. Weiß nicht ob der bei den alten Modellen passt. Die Pike ist super!


----------



## bennysnaucum (29. April 2014)

Ja den ccdb CS hab ich auch schon gecheckt. Passt wohl auch. Kostet aber 200€ mehr als der Monarch +  wiegt 200gr mehr und ist wohl nicht ganz einfach einzustellen. :-/


----------



## 21XC12 (29. April 2014)

bennysnaucum schrieb:


> Ja den ccdb CS hab ich auch schon gecheckt. Passt wohl auch. Kostet aber 200€ mehr als der Monarch +  wiegt 200gr mehr und ist wohl nicht ganz einfach einzustellen. :-/


Ich hab mir für 250 € einen Vivid Air bei ebay Kleinanzeigen geschossen. Der Hinterbau wippt kaum. Hab aber das new Torque. Wie es beim 09er aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Jogi (29. April 2014)

bennysnaucum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen. Hab das Forum durchsucht bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> Würde an meinem Torque bj 2009 gerne Dämpfer und eventuell FG wechseln.
> Verbaut ist ein Dhx5.0 und ein Van Rc2 fit.
> ...



Meine Lyrik RC2L U-Turn geht demnächst (wenn mein Spectral da ist) in den Bikemarkt.
Ich hab sie vor 2 Jahren für mein 2009er Torque angeschafft und stand ihm sehr gut zu Gesicht, deutlich besser als die 36er Talas, die drin war (sensibleres Ansprechen und kein wegsacken)


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Mai 2014)

Da sich wohl letztes Wochenende meine Canyon Kettenführung in ihre Bestandteile zersetzt und in Winterberg auf der Strecke verteilt hat wie ich eben feststellen durfte...

Kann mir jemand eine 2Fach Kettenführung für den 2011er NewTorque Rahmen empfehlen, die reibungslos an den Rahmen passt?

Besten Dank und Viele Grüße
Hardtail94


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2014)

bennysnaucum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen. Hab das Forum durchsucht bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> Würde an meinem Torque bj 2009 gerne Dämpfer und eventuell FG wechseln.
> Verbaut ist ein Dhx5.0 und ein Van Rc2 fit.
> ...


 
1. das alte Torque hat 170mm+ Federweg bei 222/70mm Dämpfer
2. der Evolver ist für das Torque ideal, es ist dafür quasi konstruiert. Der Evolver heisst mittlerweile Swinger Pro und ist bis auf zöllige statt metrische Buchsen und ein ggfs erhältliches Lockout unverändert. Mit dem Evolver wippt nix, auch ohne Lockout.
3. kurze Gabeln wie die Pike kannst du im Torque vergessen, ausser du packst Spacer ohne Ende unter das Steuerrohr - es fährt nur mit mindestens 170mm Gabel vernünftig bergab. Für bergauf-bergab fand ich die Durolux wegen der schnellen Absenkung einen guten Kompromiss, wenn auch im Park unbrauchbar (Dämpfung).
4. bergauf mit dem Torque ist eine Qual, wenn man zu groß und schwer ist, da der SItzwinkel sehr flach und der Hinterbau so fluffig ist.

*Mein Torque 2009 in XL ist übrigens immer noch zu haben >Bikemarkt! *


----------



## bennysnaucum (4. Mai 2014)

1. Würde versuchen ca. bei den 160mm original Federweg zu bleiben.
Für  Enduro und AM brauche ich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.
2. Bei allem Respekt. Manitou scheint irgendwie im sterben zu liegen. In 222 gibt es immo kaum nen Dämpfer von denen aufm Markt. Ich habe zumindest keinen swinger pro gefunden.
Aber meine Google suche hat immo auch ne Macke.
3. Hab heute einige Einstellungen an der Van geändert.
Hab von der Einstellung unten an der Gabel (Druckstufe) bis heute nichts geändert sondern nur den rebound und hab nie grip auf die Vorderachse bekommen.
Der Vorbesitzer hat hier langsam und schnell komplett zugedreht.
Hab dann erstmals vier Klicks nach plus gedreht und siehe da hat er grip...
Ende vom Lied: Die wippt nur Wiegetritt, also bleibt sie erstma drin.
4. Hab noch gut 2cm das Knie hinter der Pedalachse was von der i900 mit offset herrührt. Die nächste Sattelstütze kommt ohne offset dann passt das. Gegen das wippen am Hinterbau muss halt ne Plattform her.
Derzeit ist im DHX ne 350er Feder drin das ist doch bei meinem Gewicht eh viel zu weich oder?



Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2014)

bennysnaucum schrieb:


> 1. Würde versuchen ca. bei den 160mm original Federweg zu bleiben.
> Für  Enduro und AM brauche ich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.
> 2. Bei allem Respekt. Manitou scheint irgendwie im sterben zu liegen. In 222 gibt es immo kaum nen Dämpfer von denen aufm Markt. Ich habe zumindest keinen swinger pro gefunden.
> Aber meine Google suche hat immo auch ne Macke.
> ...


 
Ich wiege auch gut 90kg, und ich hatte mein ich zuletzt eine 400er Feder im Coildämpfer. Ich finds lästig auf Tour mit Coil, weil je nach Rucksack ist es immer zu hart oder zu weich.

Federweg ist original 176mm (mal von der BIKE gemessen). Wenn der originale Manitou drin ist mit 222/70mm.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/manitou-swinger-pro-dual-can/rp-prod70983
Manitou ist doch nicht tot, da gibts doch grad erst den neuen Enduro-Dämpfer, der ist nur noch nicht lieferbar.
Der Evolver/Swinger ist doch noch öfter zu bekommen, teils recht günstig? Auf jeden Fall braucht man am Torque eine GROSSE Luftkammer (Dual Can Air, erkennbar am silbernen Ring). Egal welcher Dämpfer.

Die FOX 36 Van würde ich auch behalten, die Dämpfung ist unübertroffen. Ich hatte ne Float drin, Sahne. Mit den Druckstufen braucht man allerdings ne Weile und ne längere Strecke bergab (und ein paar Flatdrops für die HS).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apsol (5. Mai 2014)

does anyone have the geometry data from the Torque FR 2009 ?


----------



## bennysnaucum (6. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/es-pdf.201827/


----------



## jonalisa (10. Mai 2014)

Möchte mein Torque Vertride 2012 mit neuen Crank Boots versehen. Habe an die blaue Variante gedacht. Welcher der beiden Blautöne passt wohl besser? Das Torque schimmert bei bestimmten Lichteinfall recht türkis vor sich hin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf anderen Bildern ist es doch wieder recht blau.




Das gleiche Problem stellt sich bei dem Fizik Seatpost Ring.
http://www.davekanecycles.com/ProdImages/013.JPG

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Im Netz findet man genug Bilder um die Farben evtl. besser bewerten zu können.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Mai 2014)

Moin, hab auch ein 12er Torque und ein 13er FRX. Am Torque war das blau noch blau und beim 13er FRX isses türkis.
Hab am Torque auch schon ein paar Originalparts durch blaue ersetz und war mit blau (Reverse) immer zufrieden


----------



## jonalisa (10. Mai 2014)

@schbiker Du meinst Dark blue von Reverse, oder?
Dann wird's wohl auf die blauen Teilen hinauslaufen, höchstens jemand hat noch Einsprüche?!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Mai 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @schbiker Du meinst Dark blue von Reverse, oder?
> Dann wird's wohl auf die blauen Teilen hinauslaufen, höchstens jemand hat noch Einsprüche?!


Jo genau. Bei Reverse isses das Dark Blue und bei Raceface heissts Tooth Blue.
Kann dir gern Fotos von meinen blauen Anbauteilen schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (10. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Jo genau. Bei Reverse isses das Dark Blue und bei Raceface heissts Tooth Blue.
> Kann dir gern Fotos von meinen blauen Anbauteilen schicken.



Wäre nett von dir. Danke!


----------



## whurr (12. Mai 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

das untere Steuersatzlager (Cane Creek 40) läuft rau und ich will es austauschen.
Wenn ich den Thread nach Steuersatz durchsuche kommt sehr viel und ich bin etwas verwirrt.

Kann mir jemand

- ein Lager empfehlen (müßten ja standardisiert sein)?
- sagen welches Lager ich genau brauche (heißt das nur "integriert 1,5)?
- sagen wie ich es am besten aus- und einbaue (einfach rausklopfen)?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Mai 2014)

Gutes Thema, ich muss auch wechseln, meiner ist verrostet. Die Normbezeichnung ist IS 52/40. Es gibt auch einen Acros dafür der hat aber eine höhere Einpresstiefe, nach meiner Recherche.  Vielleicht kannst du noch andere nennen als dem CC40. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## littlewhity (12. Mai 2014)

Mal ne ganz kurze Frage:
laut Canyon geht in ein Torque FRX 2013 nur ne Reifenbreite von 2,4" rein...
hab aber mehrmals FRX mit nem 2,5"er Baron gesehen :/
passt der nun?
habe nämlich vor diesen LRS mit Baron zu verbauen. Ist das machbar??
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...ike-35AL-EVO-LRS-mit-Hope-Pro-II-EVO-Naben-26

PS: kurze Frage zum Achsmaß... 12x142mm stimmt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Mai 2014)

Achsmaß stimmt!

Der 2,5er Baron passt sogar beim Gapstar problemlos!

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## littlewhity (12. Mai 2014)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=173&page=1

hatte mich nur gewundert...


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Mai 2014)

Nicht immer alles glauben was die schreiben! 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## littlewhity (12. Mai 2014)

gut zu wissen 

habe gedacht, dass der hersteller ahnung hat


----------



## whurr (13. Mai 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Gutes Thema, ich muss auch wechseln, meiner ist verrostet. Die Normbezeichnung ist IS 52/40. Es gibt auch einen Acros dafür der hat aber eine höhere Einpresstiefe, nach meiner Recherche.  Vielleicht kannst du noch andere nennen als dem CC40. Gruß rmfausi



DANKE, das bringt mich doch schon mal deutlich weiter.
Also der (bzw. der) oder der.
Bei Acros steht Einpresstiefe=10mm. Beim CaneCreek steht nichts dazu.
Wo/Was hast Du denn da zum Unterschied gefunden?

Wie läuft denn die De- und Montage am besten?
Muß das Lager so montiert werden wie eine Lagerschale (also mit Spezialwerkzeug)?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem Torque fällt das Ding einfach so raus und rein. Ich hab ein Lager von FSA.
Es wird nicht eingepresst und zentriert sich über den oberen Konus im Steuerrohr - dieser Sitz sollte halt noch gut sein und nicht ausgeleiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Mai 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Torque fällt das Ding einfach so raus und rein. Ich hab ein Lager von FSA.
> Es wird nicht eingepresst und zentriert sich über den oberen Konus im Steuerrohr - dieser Sitz sollte halt noch gut sein und nicht ausgeleiert.


Du bist grad oben an dem Lager? Right?
Die Jungs brauchen aber unten das IS52/40 und das is eingepresst.
Meine sind übrigens auch platt...an beiden Bikes
Ich nehm das Lager hinter Link Nummer1 Rund 22€ is angenehm.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> DANKE, das bringt mich doch schon mal deutlich weiter.
> Also der (bzw. der) oder der.
> Bei Acros steht Einpresstiefe=10mm. Beim CaneCreek steht nichts dazu.
> Wo/Was hast Du denn da zum Unterschied gefunden?



Hallo whurr,
ich hatte das irgenwo auf einer Webseite gelesen, das waren in der letzten Zeit zu dem Thema viele. Vielleicht habe ich mich
auch vertan. Ich habe die Information nochmals gesucht aber auch nichts mehr dazu gefunden. 

Das Rauskloppen wird nicht so schwierig sein, mit einem Heisluftffön das Steuerrohr erwärmen und mit Gefühl rausschlagen.
Da richtige Einpressen stelle ich mir schon schwieriger vor. Ich lege meine Lager gerne über Nacht in den Tiefkühler und das
Steuerrohr wie beim Ausschlagen erwärmen und vorsichtig einschlagen. Ein Werkzeug habe ich (noch) nicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir da ein "Werkzeug" selbst gebaut. Ne Gewindestange 2 große Unterlagsscheiben und 2 Muttern.
Damit kannste das Lager dann easy reinziehen.


----------



## whurr (14. Mai 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Torque fällt das Ding einfach so raus und rein. Ich hab ein Lager von FSA.
> Es wird nicht eingepresst und zentriert sich über den oberen Konus im Steuerrohr - dieser Sitz sollte halt noch gut sein und nicht ausgeleiert.


Das sitzt bei mir sehr fest.
Ohne (hoffentlich) safte Hammer-Überredung wird das wohl nicht rauskommen.


rmfausi schrieb:


> ... Das richtige Einpressen stelle ich mir schon schwieriger vor. Ich lege meine Lager gerne über Nacht in den Tiefkühler und das Steuerrohr wie beim Ausschlagen erwärmen und vorsichtig einschlagen. Ein Werkzeug habe ich (noch) nicht.





schbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir da ein "Werkzeug" selbst gebaut. Ne Gewindestange 2 große Unterlagsscheiben und 2 Muttern.
> Damit kannste das Lager dann easy reinziehen.


Also Gewindestange oder Tool mit sowas bzw. was ähnlichem selbstgebauten.
Danke Euch!


----------



## rmfausi (14. Mai 2014)

Das ist so wie ich es auf dem Handy sehe für äußerlichen Lagerschalen. Oder bin ich falsch? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2014)

<p>Es gibt EC Lagerschalen für genau solche Lager bzw. das ist vielleicht der Grund warum es bei mir so lose ist (ja das untere). </p><p>edit: nachgemessen, mein Lager ist 51.9mm. </p>


----------



## littlewhity (14. Mai 2014)

Hey. Hab mal ne kurze Frage:
Kann man bei nem FRX 2013 den Dämpfer andersherum montieren?
Also, dass das obere dämpferauge am trackflip ist...

Ich brech mir immer fast die Finger jm an den reboundknopf zu kommen


----------



## whurr (15. Mai 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das ist so wie ich es auf dem Handy sehe für äußerlichen Lagerschalen. Oder bin ich falsch? Gruß rmfausi


Ja, für "Integrated" hab ich nichts explizites gefunden.
War nur als Beispiel gedacht.
Komisch, dass es da nichts explizites gibt (bzw. ich nichts finde).


----------



## whurr (15. Mai 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt EC Lagerschalen für genau solche Lager bzw. das ist vielleicht der Grund warum es bei mir so lose ist (ja das untere).
> edit: nachgemessen, mein Lager ist 51.9mm.


Angegeben werden die IS Lager mit 52mm.
Das es leicht rausfällt würde klar für EC sprechen. Welchen Rahmen hast Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (15. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Kann man bei nem FRX 2013 den Dämpfer andersherum montieren?


Das hängt vom Dämpfer ab.
Beim Vivid Air geht es nicht. Da stößt der Piggi an der Wippe an.
Einfach Luft oder Feder raus, umbauen und vorsichtig voll einfedern ... dann siehst Du ob es geht.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Angegeben werden die IS Lager mit 52mm.
> Das es leicht rausfällt würde klar für EC sprechen. Welchen Rahmen hast Du denn?


 
2009 FR, bekam ich ohne Steuersatz. Hat mit dem “losen” Lager aber einwandfrei funktioniert, kein klappern oder wackeln. 
Vielleicht kann ja mal wer sein Original Lager messen.


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

Habe serienmäßig nen FoxVanRc montiert


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

Moin Jungs, hab jetz letzte Woche meinen FOX DHX Air aus meinem 12er Torque Alpinist verbannt und durch nen CCDB Air ersetzt u.a. auch weil ich von der Coil Version im FRX begeistert bin.
Haben ja schon einige hier auf den CCDB umgebaut. Welche Einstellung fahrt ihr denn bei der LSC? 
Auf der CC Homepage gibts fürs Torque nämlich 2 verschiedene Grundsetups...warum auch immer.
Ich tendiere ja zu der Version mit 9 Klicks um halt möglichst effizient berghoch zu kommen.
Wie seht ihr das bzw welche Einstellung fahrt ihr?


----------



## littlewhity (17. Mai 2014)

werd jetzt demnächst nen Vivid Air R2C 2013 verbauen.
kann man den wieder andersrum reinbauen? sonst geht der ganze spaß wieder neu los....
UND: FoxVanRC hat 241mm EBL und VividAir 240mm... relevanter unterschied?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> werd jetzt demnächst nen Vivid Air R2C 2013 verbauen.
> kann man den wieder andersrum reinbauen? sonst geht der ganze spaß wieder neu los....
> UND: FoxVanRC hat 241mm EBL und VividAir 240mm... relevanter unterschied?


 
Kein relevanter Unterschied bei der Einbaulänge. Hub ist der gleiche oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (19. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> werd jetzt demnächst nen Vivid Air R2C 2013 verbauen.
> kann man den wieder andersrum reinbauen? sonst geht der ganze spaß wieder neu los....
> UND: FoxVanRC hat 241mm EBL und VividAir 240mm... relevanter unterschied?



Meinst Du so?


----------



## whurr (19. Mai 2014)

Also bei dem S Rahmen des 2013ner FRX stößt so das Verbindungsstück zum Piggi an der Wippe an.


----------



## hepp (20. Mai 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Also bei dem S Rahmen des 2013ner FRX stößt so das Verbindungsstück zum Piggi an der Wippe an.


Ist ein 2013er L Rahmen aber kann das einen Unterschied machen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Rocker-Kinematik unabhängig von der Rahmengröße immer gleich ist. Hast Du den Air andersherum drin und dann passt es?


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Mai 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Ist ein 2013er L Rahmen aber kann das einen Unterschied machen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Rocker-Kinematik unabhängig von der Rahmengröße immer gleich ist. Hast Du den Air andersherum drin und dann passt es?



Das Rahmendreieck wird kleiner, wenn du eine kleinere Größe hast. Dämpfer und Wippe müssen jeddoch gleichgroß bleiben -> weniger Paltz im Rahmendreieck.


----------



## whurr (21. Mai 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> DANKE, das bringt mich doch schon mal deutlich weiter.
> Also der (bzw. der) oder der.
> Bei Acros steht Einpresstiefe=10mm. Beim CaneCreek steht nichts dazu.
> Wo/Was hast Du denn da zum Unterschied gefunden?





rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo whurr,
> ich hatte das irgenwo auf einer Webseite gelesen, das waren in der letzten Zeit zu dem Thema viele. Vielleicht habe ich mich
> auch vertan. Ich habe die Information nochmals gesucht aber auch nichts mehr dazu gefunden.



Ich hab mir jetzt das Acros und die CaneCreek Lager angeguckt.
Das Acros ist 0,5mm höher und hat einen Gabelkonus ohne Dichtung (dafür aber einen für 1,5 und 1,1/8).
Das CaneCreek hat einen Gabelkonus mit Dichtung und das 110er sieht deutlich besser aus als das 40er.

Da im 2011er Torque das Acros verbaut ist und im 2012er das CaneCreek sollten beide passen.
Mann muß also nur entscheiden ob man den Gabelkonus wechseln will oder nicht.


----------



## pirata (22. Mai 2014)

Hey,

Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht, den Druckpunkt meiner avid elixir 7 Vorderrad Bremse weiter nach vorne zu verlagern, was mir aber nicht gelingt. Bei der Hinterrad Bremse ist der Druckpunkt ideal.
Bei einer Griffweite von 7,5 cm kommt der Druckpunkt erst nach 3 cm.. Das ist zu viel ..
Wie kann man das beheben? Luft im system als Fehler?
Halte mich an die Anleitungen von elexir Handbuch und YouTube Video von SRAM..
Hoffe jemand kann Tipps geben..
Danke!


----------



## Thefreakshow (22. Mai 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Ist ein 2013er L Rahmen aber kann das einen Unterschied machen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Rocker-Kinematik unabhängig von der Rahmengröße immer gleich ist. Hast Du den Air andersherum drin und dann passt es?


Beim L Rahmen ist das, zmd beim ccdb auch so.
203lo da schleifts am Gehäuse, und andersrum am agb.
Morgen fahr ich nach Koblenz.
Sollen sie sich was einfallen lassen


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2014)

pirata schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht, den Druckpunkt meiner avid elexir 7 Vorderrad Bremse weiter nach vorne zu verlagern, was mir aber nicht gelingt. Bei der Hinterrad Bremse ist der Druckpunkt ideal.
> Bei einer Griffweite von 7,5 cm kommt der Druckpunkt erst nach 3 cm.. Das ist zu viel ..
> ...



Ich glaube Avid Bremsen haben prinzipiell keinen Druckpunkt. Auch ein Entlüftungsmarathon brachte da keinen Erfolg...


----------



## pirata (22. Mai 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Avid Bremsen haben prinzipiell keinen Druckpunkt. Auch ein Entlüftungsmarathon brachte da keinen Erfolg...


Hmm, ja am Hebel kann man ihn nicht verändern, aber es muss ja schon möglich sein, weil der Druckpunkt an der anderen Bremse gleich nach ein paar mm kommt..


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber bei sind die auch immer unterschiedlich. Ich habe schon alles Mögliche versucht.... deshalb ja meine These


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Mai 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Avid Bremsen haben prinzipiell keinen Druckpunkt. Auch ein Entlüftungsmarathon brachte da keinen Erfolg...


Dem muss ich wiedersprechen, ich fahre seit 3 Jahren Elixir R mit hervorragendem Druckpunkt!
War wohl aber echt ein Glücksgriff, wenn man die meisten anderen Stimmen so hört...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Meine Code R am Enduro und die X0 Trail mit Codesattel am DH funktionieren ohne Probleme mit knackigem Druckpunkt.
Man muß sich beim entlüften etwas Zeit nehmen.


----------



## pirata (22. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Meine Code R am Enduro und die X0 Trail mit Codesattel am DH funktionieren ohne Probleme mit knackigem Druckpunkt.
> Man muß sich beim entlüften etwas Zeit nehmen.


Was meinst du mit Zeit nehmen? Öfter an der Spritze ziehen? Oder langsamer den Bremshebel kommen lassen? 
Gehe nach diesem Video vor: 




Gracias!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Also zunächst würd ich mir mal das Pro Bleed Kit ordern. Mit dieser Plastikversion aus dem Video hab ich mir früher auch nen Wolf entlüftet.
Ich klopfe auch immer den jeweiligen Part der gerade entlüftet werden soll ab. Dabei lösen sich vor allem im Bremssattel und dem Bremshebel oft noch recht große Luftblasen die wohl vorher irgendwo in ner Ecke festhingen.


----------



## littlewhity (23. Mai 2014)

hab eben mal kurz am FRX rumgeschraubt.... hab den Spacer über der oberen Gabelbrücke mit dem darunter getauscht.
ist das einfach so machbar oder gibts da probleme?


----------



## pillemaen (23. Mai 2014)

pirata schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht, den Druckpunkt meiner avid elixir 7 Vorderrad Bremse weiter nach vorne zu verlagern, was mir aber nicht gelingt. Bei der Hinterrad Bremse ist der Druckpunkt ideal.
> Bei einer Griffweite von 7,5 cm kommt der Druckpunkt erst nach 3 cm.. Das ist zu viel ..
> ...



Hi,
ich hab auch schon viel mit der Elixir (R und CR) gekämpft. Die Erfahrung war bei mir jedenfalls immer, dass bei einem schlechten Druckpunkt immer Luft im System war, leider habe ich die beim Entlüften anfangs nicht herausbekommen.

Die (Er)Lösung brachte der Kauf des Professional Bleed Kit. Hier sind alle Verbindungen geschraubt und mit Gummidichtungen versehen. So kommt dann schon mal an den Anschlüssen keine Luft ins System (hier lag bei dem normalen Bleed Kit immer das Problem).

Ansonsten muss man sich für das Entlüften viel Zeit nehmen und lieber jeden Schritt aus der Anleitung zwei oder drei mal ausführen.

Und ansonsten mal einen Blick hier rein werfen: Scheibenbremsen Kompendium

Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass du bereits ähnliche Hinweise bekommen hast. Sorry für den Spam


----------



## pirata (24. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich denke ich werde die paar Euro in die besseren Spritzen investieren, da bei den anderen leicht Luft durch kommt und Öl austritt 
Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Hulot (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Torque Gemeinde,
muss nur kurz etwas loswerden, habe mir gestern für mein 2010 Torque und einen Vivid Air (Modelljahr jedenfalls kein 2014)
gebraucht gekauft, jeder der mit dem Gedanken spielt, meine absolute Empfehlung, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied
so extrem ausfällt. Übrigens weil es öfter schon gefragt wurde, er hat Tune Compression Low und Rebound Medium,
ich finds perfekt bei Rahmengröße L und wahrscheinlich eher moderater Fahrweise.

Schönen Abend


----------



## MikeGa (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Torque Gemeinde,
Hab ein Problem mit meinem FRX Rahmen von 2013. Wenn ich Druck auf die Kurbel ausübe, wie das bei. Treten schon mal passiert  hört man ein leichtes Klack. Wenn dann der Hinterbau bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze einfedert macht es recht laut Klonk. Das kann im Stand auch nachgestellt werden. Es reicht auf das Pedal zu Drücken, ohne Umdrehung der Kurbel. Seite ist egal. Finde die Stelle aber nicht. Es ist als ob sich was verspannt und beim Einfedern löst. Bei Bergauffahren passiert das je nachdem wie Steil es wird andauernd.
Kennt das jemand? 
Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stacked (26. Mai 2014)

Steckachse richtig angezogen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeGa (26. Mai 2014)

War auch erst mein Verdacht. Es kommt aber eher vom zentralen Bereich. Soweit man das bei dem Resonanzkörper sagen kann.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Mai 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Hallo Torque Gemeinde,
> Hab ein Problem mit meinem FRX Rahmen von 2013. Wenn ich Druck auf die Kurbel ausübe, wie das bei. Treten schon mal passiert  hört man ein leichtes Klack. Wenn dann der Hinterbau bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze einfedert macht es recht laut Klonk. Das kann im Stand auch nachgestellt werden. Es reicht auf das Pedal zu Drücken, ohne Umdrehung der Kurbel. Seite ist egal. Finde die Stelle aber nicht. Es ist als ob sich was verspannt und beim Einfedern löst. Bei Bergauffahren passiert das je nachdem wie Steil es wird andauernd.
> Kennt das jemand?
> Gruß Mike


Das recht  laute "Klong" irritiert mich etwas. Aber ansonsten hört es sich wieder nach ner Verspannung im Hauptschwingenlager an.
Versuch mal die Schraube auf der Nichtantriebsseite zu lösen, mußt aber die Achse vermutlich hinter Kettenblatt und Kettenführung gegenhalten.
Dann aufs Bike setzen und ein,-zweimal einfedern und wieder auf Drehmoment mit Loctite anziehen.
Das is die schnelle Version. Wenn du es ordentlich machen willst musste die Achse ausbauen alles ordentlicch sauber machen und gut fetten und wieder mit Loctite auf Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## MikeGa (26. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tip Schbiker, genau die Stelle war es. Hatte zuerst die komplette Wippe zerlegt und neu geschmiert. Hat nicht geholfen. Dann die Achse wie von Dir beschrieben ausgebaut und neu geschmiert. Alles natürlich zuerst sauber gemacht.
Hoffe das ist jetzt nicht nur kurzzeitig weg...


----------



## littlewhity (26. Mai 2014)

Hey 
hab mir vor ein paar tagen den hier gekauft...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/388463-rock-shox-vivid-air-r2c-2013-240x76-m-m-tune

was brauche ich alles, dass ich den Vivid Air einbauen kann?


----------



## Hulot (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
littlewhity: Du brauchst wenn sie nicht dabei sind zu den Huber-Gleitlagern auch noch die Huber-Buchsen, kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, wenn Du die bestellts, am besten gelich mit dem Montagewerkzeug und Erstazgleitlagern, damit ist es easy. Viel Spass, meiner sieht nicht ganz so gepflegt aus, aber er versieht dafür seinen Job exzellent. Ach ja, ... Vorsicht mit der doch recht weichen oberen Dämpferschraube, alles mit Gefühl machen ...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (29. Mai 2014)

hab noch 2 weitere Fragen:
1. Fahre aktuell noch den Fox Van RC. Kann ich die Buchsen weiterhin verwenden oder muss ich noch die Huber dazu kaufen? (gerade fast pleite)
2. Kann man den Rockerarm umlackieren/eloxieren?


----------



## Hulot (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

1. hatte ich Dir eigentlich schon beantwortet, also nein die Hubergleitlager funktionieren nur mit den Huber Buchsen, günstiger ist es erstmal die Hubergleitlager auszupressen und dann halt neue RS-Gleitlager einzupressen, dann kannst Du die Canyon- oder Fox-Buchsen weiterfahren (so sie nicht
ausgeschlagen sind). Es gibt von Fox auch neue (ähnlich wie Huber) Gleitlager, ich denke die benötigen aber dann auch neue Buchsen.
2. Warum sollte das nicht gehen, wirst Du halt »wahrscheinlich« die Garantie verlieren. Darauf achten, dass die Lagersitze gut abgedeckt sind beim Beschichten oder Eloxieren, damit die Lager dann wieder reinpassen.

Lg


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. Juni 2014)

huhu, ich habe eine kleine frage. (torque frx 9.0 2009)
ich habe meine wippe ausgebaut um die Lager zu tauschen. dabei habe ich zwei scheiben vertauscht (auf dem Link mit der Nummer 18 und 21). die eine ist dicker als die andere, und ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche wohin gehört :/ könnte jmd schauen bei sich, oder vllt weiß es jmd?

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/torque_frx_09.pdf


----------



## littlewhity (1. Juni 2014)

Hulot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. hatte ich Dir eigentlich schon beantwortet, also nein die Hubergleitlager funktionieren nur mit den Huber Buchsen, günstiger ist es erstmal die Hubergleitlager auszupressen und dann halt neue RS-Gleitlager einzupressen, dann kannst Du die Canyon- oder Fox-Buchsen weiterfahren (so sie nicht
> ausgeschlagen sind). Es gibt von Fox auch neue (ähnlich wie Huber) Gleitlager, ich denke die benötigen aber dann auch neue Buchsen.
> ...



Achso 
Hatte nicht mitbekommen, dass Huberlager NUR mit Huber-Buchsen zusammenpassen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Juni 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> huhu, ich habe eine kleine frage. (torque frx 9.0 2009)
> ich habe meine wippe ausgebaut um die Lager zu tauschen. dabei habe ich zwei scheiben vertauscht (auf dem Link mit der Nummer 18 und 21). die eine ist dicker als die andere, und ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche wohin gehört :/ könnte jmd schauen bei sich, oder vllt weiß es jmd?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/torque_frx_09.pdf



weiß keiner was


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> weiß keiner was


Ist total wurst, sind u-Scheiben und keine Spacer, oder?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. Juni 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist total wurst, sind u-Scheiben und keine Spacer, oder?


 doch, sind spacer...mit unterschiedlichen dicken


----------



## bascopeach (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Torque Freunde 

Einer meiner besten Freunde ist für 2 Jahr zum Tauchen in Malaysia und wenn er zurück kommt möchten wir ihm ein top gewartetes Torque (2010) hinstellen.

Deshalb haben wir (neben anderen Parts) auch neue Huber Buchsen bestellt.

Jetzt meine 2 Fragen:

1. Die obere Dämpferschraube hat sich festgedreht und geht nicht mehr raus, wer hatte das auch schon, und wie habt ihr das gelöst?

2. Wo finde ich neue Schrauben für den Dämpfereinbau? Gerne auch hochfest. Was für Maße muss ich beachten, wo bekomme ich die?

1000 Dank!!


----------



## whurr (5. Juni 2014)

Das ist ein "Klassiker" beim Torque.
Geht häufig mit einem vernüftigen Inbus doch noch raus oder bricht dabei halt ab. Ich hatte mit grosser Knarre Erfolg.
Ersatzschraube gibts bei Canyon.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Juni 2014)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hallo Torque Freunde
> 
> Einer meiner besten Freunde ist für 2 Jahr zum Tauchen in Malaysia und wenn er zurück kommt möchten wir ihm ein top gewartetes Torque (2010) hinstellen.
> 
> ...


Jo Klassiker,
entweder sie geht so noch raus, oder wenn sie eh nicht mehr zu retten ist:
großen Torx-Bit einschlagen und damit probieren
wenn das auch nicht geht aufbohren (Achtung ist eine Senkkopfschraube).
Neue Schraube gibt es, wie schon geschrieben wurde, bei Canyon.
...die neuen Schrauben haben auch einen Kopf mit etwas mehr Fleisch, bleibt aber leider eine Aluschraube ....und damit weich...
Am besten auch gleich die (Alu-)Hülsen für den Horstlink mitbestellen, die verschleißen auch recht schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Juni 2014)

?? Ich habe eine Stahlschriabe von Canyon bekommen - allerdings erst beim dritten Ersatz, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## amaz1ng (7. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob beim EX Gapstar die Bohrungen für die RockShox Reverb schon im Rahmen sind??

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (7. Juni 2014)

Ja.


----------



## bike_schrat (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

will mein 2011er Torque Rockzone auf Luftdämpfer umstellen.

Grundsätzlich: Lieber RS Vivid Air oder Cane Creek Double Barrel?

Was wäre die Empfehlung fürs Tune bei RS? Mid-Tune nehme ich an? (ca. 72 kg Fahrergewicht ohne alles, d.h. wahrscheinlich gut 80kg Einsatzgewicht mit Kleidung & Rucksack). Einbaumaß ist dann 240/76 und Buchsen 22,2x8?

Dank schonmal!


----------



## littlewhity (8. Juni 2014)

Hab seit ner Woche nen vivid air im FRX 2013.. leider noch nicht gefahren
Einbaumaße uns Buchsen stimmen 

CCDB AIR ist teurer und ist nicht besser...


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Juni 2014)

hast ja noch nicht mal deinen gefahren. wie kannst du dann behaupten der wäre nicht besser?  

Ich werf mal noch den XFusion Vector HLR Air ins Rennen. Habe meinen CCDB Air gegen den getauscht, weil er wesentlich schneller abgestimmt werden kann, der leichteste ist und auch sehr gut läuft. die endproggression stellst du da über den Piggy einfach selbst ein.

Alle 3 Dämpfer spielen aber in der gleichen Liga.


----------



## littlewhity (8. Juni 2014)

hab lange überlegt und diverse Tests gelesen...
weiß zwar nicht, wie aussagekräftig die sind, aber ich denk mal solche Testergebnisse sind grundlos da


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juni 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hast ja noch nicht mal deinen gefahren. wie kannst du dann behaupten der wäre nicht besser?
> 
> Ich werf mal noch den XFusion Vector HLR Air ins Rennen. Habe meinen CCDB Air gegen den getauscht, weil er wesentlich schneller abgestimmt werden kann, der leichteste ist und auch sehr gut läuft. die endproggression stellst du da über den Piggy einfach selbst ein.
> 
> Alle 3 Dämpfer spielen aber in der gleichen Liga.




XFusion.... auch preislich sehr interessant!
Im Vergleich zum DHX... wie ist er? Ich weiß, alles ist besser als der Fox. Aber ich finde wenn es richtig bergab geht, macht er seinen Job ganz ordentlich. Ist halt nur diese Wegsacken...


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Juni 2014)

Wir sind mit 3 torques unterwegs. mit vivid, ccdb und vector. Sie sind alle auf dem selben level. Der rest ist einstellungssache...  Also kein durch bzw. wegsacken mit den 3anderen. Sind eigtl. alle zu empfehlen! Zum dhx kann ich nix sagen, ausser dass ihn einer von uns sofort entfernte und nun happy ist. 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. Juni 2014)

OK.... Danke


----------



## bike_schrat (8. Juni 2014)

danke auch  

na, ich denke dann wird's nen vivid air weil günstiger als ccdb. und dann wahrscheinlich am besten als mid tune?

(x-fusion habe ich bei meinen standardversenden nicht gefunden.)


----------



## littlewhity (8. Juni 2014)

mid tune müsste passen... hab ich auch drin


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Juni 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> huhu, ich habe eine kleine frage. (torque frx 9.0 2009)
> ich habe meine wippe ausgebaut um die Lager zu tauschen. dabei habe ich zwei scheiben vertauscht (auf dem Link mit der Nummer 18 und 21). die eine ist dicker als die andere, und ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche wohin gehört :/ könnte jmd schauen bei sich, oder vllt weiß es jmd?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/torque_frx_09.pdf



weiß jmd was?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,  hat noch irgendwer ne e-type platte für nen Umwerfer für ein 2013er Torque FRX rumfahren?


----------



## madmike85 (10. Juni 2014)

Suche für ein Freund und mich je eine e-type platte für 2012 / 2013er frx. 
Wenn jemand was abzugeben hat wäre ich über eine Private Nachricht dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (10. Juni 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> weiß jmd was?


scheint ja nicht so.
Frag doch mal direkt bei Canyon nach. Die sind sehr hilfsbereit und können Dir das bestimmt sagen.


----------



## littlewhity (15. Juni 2014)

hey
mal ne kleine Frage wegen meiner Boxxer.... sehe ich das richtig? hat man am FRX Rahmen nicht schon integrierte anschlaggummis?
wieso sind dann an der Boxxer nochmal welche? kann man die abmachen??


----------



## Jierdan (16. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine passende Kettenführung für das Torque FRX von 2010 empfehlen? Da ist so extrem wenig Platz in Richtung Kettenstreben : /


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juni 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> hey
> mal ne kleine Frage wegen meiner Boxxer.... sehe ich das richtig? hat man am FRX Rahmen nicht schon integrierte anschlaggummis?
> wieso sind dann an der Boxxer nochmal welche? kann man die abmachen??



Ja die an der Boxxer kannst du entfernen, Gabelbrücken lösen und Standrohre rausziehen.


----------



## littlewhity (16. Juni 2014)

okay 
thx

PS: obere Brücke raus, anschlaggummis nach oben geschoben


----------



## HansDampf89 (20. Juni 2014)

Kannir jemand sagen wo ich nen Base tune für den kage Rc in nem 2010er torque Fr finde? Die Suche und auch Google lassen mich dumm Sterben


----------



## whurr (20. Juni 2014)

Vivid ist MM.
Dann müßte das der Kage doch auch sein, oder?


----------



## whurr (20. Juni 2014)

Moment ... sorry ... ich sprech vom Torque und nicht Torque FR.
Gabs das 2010 noch?
Für's  FRX gilt auch MM.


----------



## HansDampf89 (20. Juni 2014)

ähm...da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte eher so ne Art Grundeinstellung bezüglich der verstellrädchen. Ich mein klar muss letztendlich jeder für sich sein bestes Setup finden. Aber ich dachte es gibt vielleicht ne grobe Idee zum anfangen


----------



## whurr (20. Juni 2014)

Also ohne Angabe zu Deiner Feder und Deinem Gewicht wird Dir da wohl keiner helfen können.
Abgesehen davon das es eh schwer ist, da viel vom Fahrstil abhängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich wiege nackt 80kg und hab zur Zeit ne 400er Feder drin. Denke die sollte passen. Ich fahre normale touren im Pfälzer Wald, ab und an aufm flowtrail in stromberg und hoffentlich auch mal ein bisschen bikepark. Also von allem etwas


----------



## Loeschevatter (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

kann mir jemand Tipps zum Umbau auf einfach vorne und oneup hinten 10Fach geben?
Hammerschmidt soll weg 

Ausgangssituation: Trailflow EX
Hammerschmidt, Lagerbreite BSA 73mmm laut Canyon Homepage
sram X9 medium cage type2 10Fach

Angestrebtes Setup:
vorne saint Kurbel inkl Lager mit 30T oder 32 T

passt hier auch ein 83mm BSA oder evtl auch andere, finde kein 73mm?
oder kommen da spacer zwischen?
hinten oneup von hope T-Rex Expander Sprocket in 10Fach

geht hier auch 42T oder nur 40T mit dem x9 cage in medium?
Welche Kettenführung empfiehlt ihr?

Xo1 oder xx1 Gefriemel bzw. ein kompletter Gruppentausch auf 11Fach kommt für mich preislich nicht in Betracht.
Hatte auch gehört, dass es mit xo1 oder xx1 nur vorne, bei 10Fach hinten mit oneup problematisch sein könnte, stimmt das? 

Habe bisher hier im Forum über die Suche nix passendes gefunden.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!!!

Thx & cheers


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Juni 2014)

Ich fuhr auch mit dem selben schaltwerk, 32er absolute black kb, 42er mirfe ritzel problemlos ohne kettenführung.  Musst halt vorne ein Narrow kettenblatt fahren, dann klappt das ganz gut! 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## bascopeach (21. Juni 2014)

Ich schon wieder, da heute beim anbauen der E13 XCX EType Mount das ganze gescheitert ist, das das einfach nicht passt,
war unsere Überlegung jetzt einen ISCG Guide zu verwenden...

Ist ein Torque Alpinist von 2010, soll einfach aufgebaut werden mit Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt von AbsoluteBlack

Ich hab den Fred schon druchsucht, aber da sprechen manche von Adaptern?

Also konkret: Was für ne ISCG Aufnahme hat das Torque und brauche ich Adapter?

THX!!

Würde die hier passen?


----------



## whurr (21. Juni 2014)

Das Torque hat einen Canyon-eigenen Lochkreis.
Du brauchst entweder eine Kettenführung von Canyon oder den Adapter auf ISCG.
Preis sind ca. 120 und ca. 25.
Beides gibts nur bei Canyon oder gebraucht im Bikemarkt.


----------



## bascopeach (21. Juni 2014)

Danke, das ist natürlich blöd. Aber prinzipiell würde dann ja immer noch BB Mount gehen, oder?


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn wir grad beim Thema sind, kann mir jemand sagen was für schrauben ich brauche, um den iscg Adapter am Rahmen zu befestigen? Oder sind das irgendwelche hardcore-special-Canyon schrauben die man nur über die Hotline bestellen kann mit 8monaten Lieferzeit?

Beste grüße


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Juni 2014)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Montage einer 200er Bremsscheibe hinten am Torque EX in Verbindung mit dem XO Trail Bremssattel.
Auf der Canyon Homepage werden wohl alle Torque`s mit hinten 180 mm ausgeliefert. Nach meinem Trip nach Saalbach  meine ich aber das ich lieber eine 200er Scheibe hinten hätte.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welchen Adapter ich verbauen kann. Der Adapter der auf der Hompage angeboten wird passt nur für die Elixir (normal).
Hat schon jemand eine 200er Scheibe montiert und mit welchem Adapter ?
Ich hatte vor dem Trail Sattel normale Elixier CR Sättel und der Adapter davon kann nicht verwendet werden, da liegt der Trail Sattel auf der Besfestigungsschraube auf. Es müsste also einen anderen geben.
Über einen kleinen Tip würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## wieland_mail2 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, was ich machen kann, wenn der Sitz des großen Lagers am Rocker-Arm (Dämpfer-Wippe) meines 2010er Torques ausgeschlagen ist?
Einkleben scheint nicht hinzuhauen, da die Lagersitzoberfläche anodisiert ist und der Loctite-Lagerkleber ohne Aktivator (der wiederum die Festigkeit der Klebeverbindung heruntersetzen würde) somit wahrscheinlich nicht aushärten würde.
Größer drehen des Sitzes und Einpressen größeren Lagertyps würde auch nicht hinhauen - der nächst größere Lagertyp wäre im Aussendurchmesser gleich 4mm größer und dafür ist nicht genug Fleisch an der Wippe vorhanden.

Eine komplett neue Wippe kommt auch nicht in Frage - das ist nun schon der 2.Wippensatz des Rahmens und Canyon verlangt für den Austausch der Wippe mindestens 130€ plus mehrere Wochen Bikeverzicht. Einmal im Rahmenleben ist das ja vertretbar. Aber nicht zweimal oder noch öfter.
Dabei wurde der Rahmen nichtmal übermäßig hart rangenommen. Im Gegenteil.

Canyon weigert sich leider auch das Teil einzeln rauszuschicken. Genereller Wortlaut am Telefon (wenn auch geschönt): Die meisten Käufer des Rades seien zu blöd die Wippe mal in 10 Minuten Arbeit auszutauschen gegen eine neue und Canyon hat Angst verklagt zu werden wenn dann jemand mit falsch verbauter Wippe stürzt! Hallo? Das sind 3 bzw. 4 Schrauben pro Seite, plus etwas Schraubensicherung und ein Sprengring! 
Denn 60-80€ wärs mir ja noch wert für eine neue Umlenkwippe zu zahlen, wenn ich das ganze dann problemlos selbst tauschen dürfte...Würde sogar einen Haftungsausschluss oder sowas in die Richtung unterschreiben wenn die sich dafür nicht so zickig hätten....
Auf meine Email die in die Richtung ging und in der ich ruhig und höflich den Sachverhalt erklärte wurde leider seit Anfang der Woche nicht geantwortet....ich hoffe da tut sich noch was und ich werde nicht ignoriert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (22. Juni 2014)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> ...Hat schon jemand eine 200er Scheibe montiert und mit welchem Adapter ?...



ich habe den gleichen umbau durchgeführt. du brauchst genau diesen adapter:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/350253-bremssattel-adapter-pm-fur-hr-20mm

...und ggf. längere schrauben.
bei einer 200mm disk reicht das dann auch; bei einer 203mm disk musst du die fehlenden 1,5mm ((203-200)/2) durch distanzscheiben herstellen. alles kein hexenwerk.

psx0407


----------



## bascopeach (22. Juni 2014)

Sorry guys wenn ich nochmal stören muss, aber hat jemand von euch ne obere Kettenführung und die per BB Mount angebracht?(Klemmung über das Tretlager)

Das wäre super wenn ich herausfinden könnte ob das geht. Dann wird die nämlich A$AP bestellt!


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Juni 2014)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich habe den gleichen umbau durchgeführt.....
> 
> psx0407


Vielen Dank für die Info, werde ich mir dann besorgen und den Umbau vornehmen. 
Barney_1


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juni 2014)

wieland_mail2 schrieb:


> Canyon weigert sich leider auch das Teil einzeln rauszuschicken. Genereller Wortlaut am Telefon (wenn auch geschönt): Die meisten Käufer des Rades seien zu blöd die Wippe mal in 10 Minuten Arbeit auszutauschen gegen eine neue und Canyon hat Angst verklagt zu werden wenn dann jemand mit falsch verbauter Wippe stürzt! .



Was ist denn das für ein Mist! Da hast du ja wirklich den Oberhonk erwischt. Ich würde es einfach nochmal versuchen,  denn wo soll den da das Problem sein. Und wenn dann wieder diese dämliche Argumentation kommt,  sagst du einfach das du die Wippe nicht verbauen möchtest, sondern diese als Schlüsselanhänger oder Briefbeschwerer nutzen willst.


----------



## wieland_mail2 (2. Juli 2014)

nette Idee mit dem Briefbeschwerer, aber ich glaube das wir fruchtlos sein   jedenfalls hat man mir dann doch noch auf meine Email geantwortet. Leider stellen die sich immer noch komplett quer. "Entscheidung unserer Werkstattleitung, ich kann da nichts machen" Ähhh...ja ne is klar. Wie wärs mal mit nem Gespräch zwischen Werkstattleitung und Support-Mitarbeiter? Und ob man denn nicht diese "tolle" Dienstvorschrift wieder kippen könnte? Sowas unflexibles...dass man nicht den kompletten Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau einzeln verschicken möchte, könnt ich ja noch irgendwo verstehen. Aber die Wippe? Von der Canyon mir sogar bestätigt hat, dass die ersten Produktionsserien fehlerhaft am Lagersitz waren? Das ist eine Sache die will mir in der heutigen Zeit nicht in den Kopf rein...


----------



## richi8i (5. Juli 2014)

Tach Leute,
Hab den Thread nun schon etwas durchsucht, aber so richtig fündig geworden bin ich noch nicht.

Will mein Torque etwas abspecken bzw. mal nen Luftdämpfer probieren, da dachte ich an den Vivid Air R2C. Der DHX soll ja ziemlicher Mist sein.
Nun, welches Tune past beim 2012er FRX Rockzone am besten? (6.0 müsste das sein?)

Ich fahr damit hauptsächlich Singletrails, meist auch bergauf. Auch gerne gemütliche Bikeparks wo eher ein wendiges Bike gefragt ist.
Fürs Gröbere hab ich ein anderes Kastrationswerkzeug.....
Welches Tune ist da bei ~79 fahrfertigen Kg am sinnvollsten?

Hab nun mehrmals Mid. Tune gelesen. Ist das M/M, M/L...??
Achja, Rahmengröße M, falls das relevant ist?

mfG.
Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (5. Juli 2014)

das Tune hat soweit ich weiß nix mitm Gewicht zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Hinterbau...
ich fahre aktuell einen Vivid Air R2C mit Tune M/M (bei 95kg, falls doch relevant)


----------



## Thiel (5. Juli 2014)

Tune M / M passt. 

Wenn du richtig schnell fährst und es straff magst, dann kannst du auch M/H nehmen aber ich glaube, den Dämpfer gibt es so gar nicht fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## Chefkocher (8. Juli 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> das Tune hat soweit ich weiß nix mitm Gewicht zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Hinterbau...
> ich fahre aktuell einen Vivid Air R2C mit Tune M/M (bei 95kg, falls doch relevant)



Ich fahre den Vivid Air (2014er Modell Tune M/M) in meinem 2012er Torque Trailflow und bin in der gleichen Körpergewichtsklasse wie Du ;-). Leider bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach dem optimalen Setup. Insbesondere das Dämpfungsverhaltens bei mittleren Schlägen ist noch immer unbefriedigend. Bei Sprüngen usw. gibt's jedoch keinerlei Probleme, alles sanft und dennoch kontrolliert. Habe mich mal hier ein wenig schlau gemacht: http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32
Hier wird mit relativ hohem Luftdruck und nahezu offenen Beginning Rebound gefahren, für mich aber "gefühlt" auch nicht so ideal.

Könnest Du daher mal deine Einstellungen (Luftdruck, Beginning/Ending Rebound, Compr.) und deine Erfahrungen posten?


----------



## littlewhity (8. Juli 2014)

Geht leider erst in ner woche.. liege gerade im Krankenhaus


----------



## richi8i (8. Juli 2014)

Und wie seit ihr mit der Uphilltauglichkeit zufrieden?
(Hab derzeit noch nen Van RC drinnen)


----------



## Chefkocher (8. Juli 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Geht leider erst in ner woche.. liege gerade im Krankenhaus



Hey, null problemo....beste Genesungswünsche!!


----------



## Chefkocher (8. Juli 2014)

richi8i schrieb:


> Und wie seit ihr mit der Uphilltauglichkeit zufrieden?
> (Hab derzeit noch nen Van RC drinnen)



Absolut "uphilltauglich", deutlich besser als der bei mir standardmäßig verbaute FOX DHX...und das ohne Propedal! Bei langen steilen Anstiegen lässt sich zudem durch eine komplett reingedrehte Druckstufe nochmal einiges an Neutralität erreichen.


----------



## littlewhity (14. Juli 2014)

soo... die Saison ist für mich jetzt offiziell beendet


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juli 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> soo... die Saison ist für mich jetzt offiziell beendet


 
Das ist mies, gute Besserung. 

Was hast du denn angestellt?


----------



## littlewhity (14. Juli 2014)

Mir wurde im KH am Steißbein ca. nen Tennisball rausgeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (14. Juli 2014)

ähm, wie kommt denn ein tennisball in dein steißbein?
einen tischtennisball könnte ich jetzt zumindest gedanklich nachvollziehen, aber einen tennisball?

aber jetzt mal im ernst:
sprich halt mal klartext was passiert ist.   
unfall oder tumor?

psx0407


----------



## littlewhity (14. Juli 2014)

ich hatte vor nem halben jahr nen Abszess ... wurde rausoperiert und die im Krankenhaus haben anscheinend sche*ße gebaut :/
deshalb musste letzte woche nen "2cm" schnitt gemacht werden (laut chirurg) 
nach der OP kam nur ne Ärztin an und meinte, dass die Wundhöhle ein "bischen" größer war 

das Resultat: habe jetzt ne Wunde, welche so groß ist, wie ein normaler Tennisball. Die Wunde kann leider nicht genäht werden 
daher bin ich jetzt zwischen 3 und 6 Monaten krankgeschrieben... bis ich wieder Fahrrad fahren kann, ist es wahrscheinlich schon winter....


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Juli 2014)

Schnelle und komplikationslose Genesung!!
Absolut besch***ene Stelle...


----------



## littlewhity (14. Juli 2014)

jop..


----------



## marcotrainito (15. Juli 2014)

@littlewhity: Hallo und gute Besserung. Das selbe hatte ich auch mal gehabt. Wunde war auch faustgroß. Man hatte mir im KH gesagt, dass die Heilung so um die 6-8 Wochen dauert. Da hätte ich kotzen können. Na ja hat sich alles relativiert, denn komplett verheilt war es erst nach ca. 18 Monaten.... Ich hoffe für dich dass ich eine Ausnahme war.

Ich wünsche dir nur das Beste und eine schnelle Genesung.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Juli 2014)

Mein Torque bei miesem Wetter in Lermoos


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Monarch Plus mit M/L-Tune mit dem TorqueFRX2010-Hinterbau harmonieren würde?


----------



## Jogi (22. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Monarch Plus mit M/L-Tune mit dem TorqueFRX2010-Hinterbau harmonieren würde?


den Monach+ gibts bis 216 EBL und das "alte" FRX braucht 222 -> passt eh nicht


----------



## knutbuengen (28. Juli 2014)

Hi und Gruss an die Fachleute,

ich bin auf dem Weg, mir ein *Canyon Torque FR 8.0 SE *Grösse M zuzulegen. gebraucht, ca 2 Jahre alt.

Was ich (44J, 176 cm/79 kg) damit machen will ist:

- meinem 9-jährigen Sohn in diversen Bikeparks hinterherfahren (mein AM-Fully hat es schon mehr oder weniger dahingerafft).
  Auch härtere Strecken wie "Flying Gangster" in Leogang oder in Lenzerheide/Klosters CH sind dabei….
  Ich denke das sind ca. 8-12 Tage im Jahr.

- aus Spass und mit passenden Reifen beim Trek Bike Attack in Lenzerheide mitfahren

- vielleicht auf Dauer mal ein Enduro-Rennen mitfahren

Und natürlich zu den coolen Trails hier in den Schweizer Bergen auch bergauf hochtreten.

Was denkst Ihr darüber?

Vielen Dank,
Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Juli 2014)

Deine Vorhaben sollten mit dem Torque problemlos zu bewältigen sein


----------



## Jierdan (28. Juli 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> den Monach+ gibts bis 216 EBL und das "alte" FRX braucht 222 -> passt eh nicht



ja, passt nicht... was wäre denn zu befürchten? tieferes Tretlager, flacherer LW, weniger Federweg und vermutlich vermurkste Kennlinie?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2014)

knutbuengen schrieb:


> Hi und Gruss an die Fachleute,
> 
> ich bin auf dem Weg, mir ein *Canyon Torque FR 8.0 SE *Grösse M zuzulegen. gebraucht, ca 2 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...


 
Geht im Prinzip alles, nur beachte:

- das alte Torque fällt extrem kurz aus, das macht sich besonders bergauf und bei schnellem bergab negativ bemerkbar. Es ist mehr so ein Park-Drop-Bike.
- mit Domain und Coildämpfer und den verbauten Teilen wiegt es über 17kg - und das ohne DH Reifen! Da musst du schon extrem fit sein, um ein Endurorennen zu bestreiten. Eine Versenkstütze ist auch noch nicht dabei!

Du solltest dir - wenn es ein Torque sein soll- mal die Gebrauchtpreise für die 2009er anschauen, die gehen so um die 800.-€ weg in der Ausstattung.
Wenn du nicht grad am Bettelstab gehst, hol dir lieber was aktuelles, leichteres.


----------



## bennysnaucum (28. Juli 2014)

Gibt doch 222 66 von der Stange als m/m?

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...lus-RC3-High-Volume-Daempfer-Modell-2014.html


----------



## knutbuengen (28. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Geht im Prinzip alles, nur beachte:
> 
> - das alte Torque fällt extrem kurz aus, das macht sich besonders bergauf und bei schnellem bergab negativ bemerkbar. Es ist mehr so ein Park-Drop-Bike.
> - mit Domain und Coildämpfer und den verbauten Teilen wiegt es über 17kg - und das ohne DH Reifen! Da musst du schon extrem fit sein, um ein Endurorennen zu bestreiten. Eine Versenkstütze ist auch noch nicht dabei!
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Input.

Bettelstab ist nicht zur Hand aber was ich gerne "hätte" liegt bei € 5-6000,-….
Zudem wäre mir ein Race-Enduro zu wenig standhaft für das, was ich meinem Sohn hinterfahren "muss".

Das Bike wäre von 2011 und wiegt 16.5 kg. Mit Luftdämpfer ...
Der Preis passt.

Ich denke, es wird mir 2 Saisons gute Dienste tun und dann sieht man weiter…

Knut


----------



## paulipan (1. August 2014)

Kurze Frage an die Torque Fahrer...
Habe bei ebay einen Torque Rahmen aus 2011 oder 2012 geschossen und bin gerade dabei dies aufzubauen. Ein Steuersatz (oiginal) ist verbaut.
Kurze Frage, kommt auf die Gabel bzw. den Tapered Schaft noch ein Konus oder so drauf? Oder wird die Gabel einfach so eingebaut?
Falls ein Konus drauf kommt, wo gibts diesen?
Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Universalteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (1. August 2014)

Ein passender Konus muss auf den Schaft, diesen gibt es z. B. bei Canyon, siehe Bestellnummer auf der Explosionszeichnung für das 2012er:

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_M19-12_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## paulipan (1. August 2014)

@hepp, danke Dir....
Habe gerade mal die Jungs bei Canyon angemailt. Die sollen mir so nen Ring einfach zusenden.


----------



## hepp (1. August 2014)

Kannst auch einfach per Telefon ordern. Du solltest aber schon wissen, welcher Jahrgang der Rahmen ist, 2011 scheint Acros verbaut worden zu sein, 2012 Cane Creek.


----------



## paulipan (1. August 2014)

Und woran erkenne ich den Unterschied? Rechnung etc. gibts nicht mehr....
War angeblich mal ein Canyon Torque Vertride Rahmen. Am Oberrohr steht F8 und Richtung Steuerrohr lediglich "Torque".
Der Canyon Schriftzug ist grau.

So sieht der Rahmen aus... wie in Beitrag #6366

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-thread-teil-3.500126/page-255


----------



## hepp (1. August 2014)

Hm, F8 spricht meiner Meinung nach für 2011 aber da bin ich nicht sicher. Vielleicht kann sich hierzu jemand anderes äußern. Welche Farbe haben den die Rockerarme? Gold müsste es 2012 gegeben haben, orange und schwarz 2011, blau für beide Jahrgänge
Wenn Du den Rest vom Steuersatz hast, kannst Du den Hersteller nicht ermitteln?


----------



## paulipan (1. August 2014)

Rockerarme sind schwarz wie der Rahmen....


----------



## hepp (1. August 2014)

Also laut den Explosionszeichnungen auf der Canyon-Seite gab es 2012 nur gold oder blau, somit sollte Dein Rahmen ein 2011er sein und der Steuersatz von Acros. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Canyon an frag mal, was die dazu meinen.


----------



## paulipan (1. August 2014)

Mach ich. Danke Dir schonmal....


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. August 2014)

Waren die Rockerarme beim 2012er nicht schon ausgefräst?


----------



## Jierdan (1. August 2014)

@bennisnaucum: m/m ist also richtig beim Monarch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (1. August 2014)

Welche Leitungslänge für die Bremse brauche ich mindestens bei Größe L?


----------



## whurr (1. August 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Waren die Rockerarme beim 2012er nicht schon ausgefräst?


Ja, ab 2012


----------



## Trailtrooper (2. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir diesen LRS zu besorgen:
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...atec-4-in-1-Naben-135/12mm-135/10mm-142X12-26

(Speichen sind Sapim Leader 2.0 schwarz, 3 fach gekreuzt und die Nippel Sapim 14mm, Messing in Gold
Naben und Felge wie im Link)

Kennt jemand die Naben, sind die ok? Sind sie halbwegs laut (ersetzen eine Hope Pro 2)?

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:
Der LRS ist für ein Canyon Torque 2009 gedacht mit 36er Float. An der Gabel dürfte es ja keine Probleme geben, aber passt die Felge mit 2,5er Wicked Will in den Hinterbau? Derzeit ist eine Singletrack verbaut. Die Stiffy ist aber wohl wesentlich breiter (und der Reifen dadurch eventuell höher?).

Hat vielleicht jemand speziell mit dieser Kombi Erfahrungen?

Dankeschön!


----------



## jensn84 (3. August 2014)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir ein torque es 9.0 sl aus 2009 zugelegt und wollte mal fragen, ob hier vll. schon jemand eine reverb stealth in einen dieser älteren rahmen gebracht hat? ein echtes loch dafür gibt es ja nicht wirklich - könnte man den rahmen irgendwo anbohren oder ist das murks? (garantie etc ist ja eh geschichte...)

ansonsten würde ich halt doch zur normalen reverb greifen aber die stealth finde ich schon irgendwie besser...


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. August 2014)

Trailtrooper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir diesen LRS zu besorgen:
> http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...atec-4-in-1-Naben-135/12mm-135/10mm-142X12-26
> 
> ...


 
Die Nabe ist nicht laut, vom Klang her eher mit einer Shimano SLX/Deore Nabe zu vergleichen.


----------



## bennysnaucum (4. August 2014)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir ein torque es 9.0 sl aus 2009 zugelegt und wollte mal fragen, ob hier vll. schon jemand eine reverb stealth in einen dieser älteren rahmen gebracht hat? ein echtes loch dafür gibt es ja nicht wirklich - könnte man den rahmen irgendwo anbohren oder ist das murks? (garantie etc ist ja eh geschichte...)
> 
> ansonsten würde ich halt doch zur normalen reverb greifen aber die stealth finde ich schon irgendwie besser...


Würde mich auch interessieren..


----------



## bennysnaucum (4. August 2014)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir ein torque es 9.0 sl aus 2009 zugelegt und wollte mal fragen, ob hier vll. schon jemand eine reverb stealth in einen dieser älteren rahmen gebracht hat? ein echtes loch dafür gibt es ja nicht wirklich - könnte man den rahmen irgendwo anbohren oder ist das murks? (garantie etc ist ja eh geschichte...)
> 
> ansonsten würde ich halt doch zur normalen reverb greifen aber die stealth finde ich schon irgendwie besser...


Würde mich auch interessieren..


----------



## paulipan (5. August 2014)

Welcher Steuersatz (Hersteller, Modell). war denn beim Torque Vertride, Modell 2011 verbaut?


----------



## whurr (5. August 2014)

Zumindest das Trailflow hatte 2011 einen Acros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (6. August 2014)

na toll... heute mitm Arzt geredet :/
hab zwar ne geile Wundheilung, kann aber trotzdem nicht bis November fahren.

kann ich mein FRX 2013 etwas umrüsten, damit ich da noch fahren kann?


----------



## Thiel (6. August 2014)

Schutzbleche wegen dem ggf. schlechterem Wetter ?


----------



## littlewhity (6. August 2014)

sonst noch was? 
andere Reifen?


----------



## Thiel (6. August 2014)

Gibt spezielle matschreifen aber die funktionieren nur auf matsch: maxxis wetscream
Ich würde ganz normale reifen fahren wie Continental Baron, Schwalbe magic Mary oder maxxis dhr 2


----------



## littlewhity (6. August 2014)

okay 
dankeschön für die Hilfe 

...werde fast verrückt ohne biken -.-


----------



## paulipan (6. August 2014)

Welche Brems-Leitungslängen braucht man denn für das Torque in L? (kein FRX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. August 2014)

Kauf doch mal einer meinen Rahmen!  ->Klick<-


----------



## Jierdan (22. August 2014)

Sehr lecker! Gibt da nur drei Probleme:

1) kein Platz im Keller
2) zu klein
3) kein Geld übrig


----------



## 21XC12 (23. August 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Sehr lecker! Gibt da nur drei Probleme:
> 
> 1) kein Platz im Keller
> 2) zu klein
> 3) kein Geld übrig


 
1) & 3) Platz schaffen indem du was verkaufst
2) etwas längerer Vorbau

"Bin auch nochmal mit dem Preis runtergegangen!"


----------



## Alexhazard (23. August 2014)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir ein torque es 9.0 sl aus 2009 zugelegt und wollte mal fragen, ob hier vll. schon jemand eine reverb stealth in einen dieser älteren rahmen gebracht hat? ein echtes loch dafür gibt es ja nicht wirklich - könnte man den rahmen irgendwo anbohren oder ist das murks? (garantie etc ist ja eh geschichte...)
> 
> ansonsten würde ich halt doch zur normalen reverb greifen aber die stealth finde ich schon irgendwie besser...


 Ich würde da lieber zu ner Kronolog greifen. Da ist der Leitungsasugang fix oberhalb der Sattelklemme, da gibt´s keine Leitungsverschiebung!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. August 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Ich würde da lieber zu ner Kronolog greifen. Da ist der Leitungsasugang fix oberhalb der Sattelklemme, da gibt´s keine Leitungsverschiebung!


Auf keinen Fall! Das Ding is der allerletzte Dreck!


----------



## Alexhazard (23. August 2014)

Dazu kann ich nix sagen. Trotzdem würde ich den Rahmen nicht anbohren!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. August 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nix sagen. Trotzdem würde ich den Rahmen nicht anbohren!


Da stimme ich zu! Evtl. Die LEV von KindShock?


----------



## jensn84 (24. August 2014)

ja ich habe mich auch schon gegen das anbohren entschieden...am ende wirds wahrscheinlich doch ne normale reverb - mal gucken


----------



## bikergod98 (29. August 2014)

Hi ,
Hab seit kurzem ein torque frx 9 ltd von 2011 und will einen angleset steuersatz einbauen. der cane creek ist mir etwas zu teuer da wollt ich mal fragen ob der von works components passen würde 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-52-p.asp

EDIT: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Tibru96 (30. August 2014)

Hallo MTB-Gemeinde,
Ich fahre seit 2010 ein Bergamont Big Air 9.9.
Jetzt würde ich mir gerne einen DHler kaufen.
Ich habe schon relativ viel bikepark Erfahrung und bin daher kein Anfänger mehr.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe ei gebrauchtes Canyon Torque FRX Whipzone von 2013 gefunden mit einer FOX 40 RC2.
Denkt ihr dass das Rad ausreichend ist, da es ja eigentlich als Anfängerbike angepriesen wird?
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an für was es ausreichend sein soll. Was hast du mit dem Rad vor?
Nur Bikepark oder Rennen fahren oder nur Homespot oder oder oder?
Grundsätzlich ist das Rad aber absolut ausreichend für die meisten Ansprüche, abgesehen von reinem DH Race.


----------



## Tibru96 (1. September 2014)

Das Rad ist für den Bikeparkeinsatz und für die Hometrails gedacht.
okay vielen dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. September 2014)

Für den Einsatzbereich absolut ausreichend


----------



## Tibru96 (2. September 2014)

Sehr gut, danke!


----------



## paulipan (18. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre ein 2011-er Canyon Torque mit einer 180mm Suntour Durolux Gabel.... Für meinen Geschmack ist die Front doch recht hoch und die Sitzposition recht hecklastig.
Wäre es auch möglich ne Gabel mit 160mm zu verbauen, ohne die Geometrie zu verhunzen?

Wie siehts mit ner Rock Shox Lyrik 160mm aus bzw. ner 36-er Fox mit 160mm? Fährt jemand zufällig diese Gabeln im Rad und kann was dazu sagen?

Freue mich über Eure Hilfe


----------



## Alexhazard (18. September 2014)

Ne 160er Lyrik oder Fox passen! Ich glaube, die 2010er Serie wurde von Haus aus mit 160er Gabeln bestückt. Und da hat sich Geomäßig zum 2011er nix geändert. Kannste die Durolux nicht selber runtertraveln? Da brauchste keine neue Gabel kaufen!


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. September 2014)

Du willst den Lenkwinkel noch steiler haben?


----------



## JackZero (19. September 2014)

Eine 650b Pike hat fasst die selbe Einbaulänge wie eine 170er Lyrik.
Währe flacher als mit 180 aber nicht zu flach.
Mit diesem Gedanken spiele ich zurzeit wegen besserer Tourentauglichkeit.
Habe nur bedenken ob man mit 160mm vorne nicht die Performance des Rades verschlechtert, aber angeblich soll ja eine Pike so gut, oder besser sein als eine 170er Lyrik?


----------



## hepp (22. September 2014)

Vergisst Du nicht, dass zu der zwar nahezu gleichen Einbaulänge auch noch das größere Rad kommt? Du landest dann ziemlich genau da, wo Du vorher mit der 180er Gabel warst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennysnaucum (22. September 2014)

Da kommt ja dann 26 und nicht 27,5 rein oder? Und dual Position um 30mm absenkbar.
Ich bin das für mein 2009er auch immer noch am überlegen.  
Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.


----------



## hepp (22. September 2014)

Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass eine 650B Pike aus Sicht des Lenkwinkels keine Veränderung bringt.


----------



## JackZero (22. September 2014)

bennysnaucum schrieb:


> Da kommt ja dann 26 und nicht 27,5 rein oder? Und dual Position um 30mm absenkbar.
> Ich bin das für mein 2009er auch immer noch am überlegen.
> Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.



Ja, habe dass mit 26er LRS gedacht, mir persönlich passt die Front von der Höhe, jedoch harmoniert meine Lyrik (trotz Fast Compression Kit) nicht so ganz mit dem Vivid Air, deswegen der Gedanke an die Pike (und da mir die Höhe mit der 170er Lyrik taugt und nicht niedriger sein sollte, halt eine Pike mit gleicher EBL, also eine in 650B).


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. September 2014)

Du kannst dir aber auch die Mattoc nehmen. Durch anklemmen der Pumpe, lässt sich diese schnell zusammendrücken und wieder ganz ausziehen. ganz ausgezogen hat die 175 oder 176mm. Die hatte ich auch schon mit 160mm im Torque auf nem Flowtrail getestet und es war selbst da noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## hepp (23. September 2014)

JackZero schrieb:


> Ja, habe dass mit 26er LRS gedacht, mir persönlich passt die Front von der Höhe, jedoch harmoniert meine Lyrik (trotz Fast Compression Kit) nicht so ganz mit dem Vivid Air, deswegen der Gedanke an die Pike (und da mir die Höhe mit der 170er Lyrik taugt und nicht niedriger sein sollte, halt eine Pike mit gleicher EBL, also eine in 650B).



Jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert, ich Blitzmerker, 650B Gabel + 26er Laufrad.

Welche Lyrik ist das denn? Bin mit meiner Solo Air RC2 DH  eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Über das Fast Kit habe ich auch mal kurz nachgedacht. Mich hat allerdings irritiert, dass das Teil zu Jeder Zugstufe passen soll. Da war ich skeptisch. Das gibt RS zwar für die Mission Control Einheiten und Zugstufen auch an, ist aber doch in der Praxis nicht der Fall, eine aktuelle MiCo DH Einheit harmoniert z. B. nicht mit einer Zugstufe einer MoCo oder R und umgekehrt. Vielleicht bietet Deine Lyrik ja noch Tuningpotential?


----------



## JackZero (23. September 2014)

War mal ne RC2DH, funktioniert auf jeden Fall besser als vorher, und die Zugstufe bei der Lyrik war schon immer sehr "schwach"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand kurzfristig mitteilen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme am 2011er Torque FRX hat?


----------



## kneesliding (26. September 2014)

Hi,

bin am überlegen mir einen neuen LRS für meinen Torque EX Trailflow 2014 zu holen.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche.

Habe überlegt eins von die 3 zu nehmen.

Mavic Crossmax SX
Mavic Crossmax Enduro WTS
Mavic Deemax Ultimate

Habt ihr erfahrung geamcht?

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Thiel (26. September 2014)

Wieso möchtest du einen unpraktischen System Laufradsatz ? 
Ein normaler mit Standard Komponenten ist im Falle eines Defekts viel einfacher zu reparieren, außerdem gibts breitere Felgen und mehr ggf. auch mehr Stabilität bei oft gleichem oder günstigeren Preis.


----------



## kneesliding (26. September 2014)

OK,

was könnte man nehmen?

kenne mich nicht so aus ehrlich gesagt.

Pete


----------



## 9mmBong (27. September 2014)

Hab den crossmax SX seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz und bis auf 2 gebrochene Speichen keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Alexhazard (27. September 2014)

Warum fährste die org. Laufräder nicht bis die hinüber sind?!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2014)

Mein Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. von 2011 bekommt ein paar neue Teile verpasst. Bestellung ging heute raus, hoffe die Teile sind bald da.

Nochmal ein Bild im aktuellen Zustand, ein Bild nach den Modifikationen gibt es dann auch


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. September 2014)

@*kneesliding*

die o.g. Systemlaufräder kosten im Schnitt ~ 600 € oder mehr. 
Von dem Geld kannst du dir einen hochwertigen LRS zusammenstellen bzw. aufbauen lassen. 

An Auswahl gibt es mehr als genug bzw kannst dich *hier *im Forum informieren

laufraddesign.de
actionsports.de
light-wolf.de
german-lightness.de
usw und sofort.

Felgenbreite (Innen) sollte schon 25 mm oder bissl mehr haben... je nach dem was du vor hast.

Es gibt auch im Bikemarkt manchmal gute Angebote (neu / gebraucht) bzw. hier im Forum beschäftigen sich manche Leute damit professionell.


----------



## kneesliding (30. September 2014)

@Drahtesel_

Danke!
die hier sehen interessant aus.

http://laufraddesign.de/laufraeder/...-2-evo-disc-laufradsatz-mit-spank-felgen.html

Allerdings welche Felgen nimmt man am besten?

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. September 2014)

Die Subrosa scheint ok zu sein. Wäre auch meine Wahl damals gewesen, bin dann aber bei der FlowEx geblieben. Breite ist okay und Gewicht auch. Die spike race soll auch gut sein ist aber schmaler, mein ich.

Was fährst du uberwiegend? Was darf der LRS wiegen? Tubeless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (30. September 2014)

@Drahtesel_ 


OK,

Ich fahr überwiegend gemütlich hoch, aber schnell wieder runter, ab und zu im Bikepark.

Wiege aber selber 105kg.


Gewicht ist mir nicht unbedingt wichtig, wobei Sprung und Unsprung Gewicht schon was ausmacht.

Tubeless wäre schon von Vorteil.


Gruß


Pete


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2014)

Unter dem von dir oben geposteten Link http://laufraddesign.de/laufraeder/...-2-evo-disc-laufradsatz-mit-spank-felgen.html fehlt leider die HR Nabenbreite 150mm, oder?


----------



## littlewhity (30. September 2014)

Nabenbreite sind 142mm glaube ich


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja ist mir bewusst, aber ich suche aktuell nach nem LRS für meinen DH´ler und da brauch ich 150x12. Der Preis aus oben genanntem Link war zeimlich gut, deswegen ärgerlich, dass 150er Breite nicht zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## littlewhity (1. Oktober 2014)

Achso.. sorry 
Hatte mich verlesen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. Oktober 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> @Drahtesel_
> 
> 
> OK,
> ...



105 kg + Ausrüstung oder fahrfertig?

Würde da ggf. schauen bis wieviel kg die Felgen freigegeben sind.
Material ist das eine, das andere ist ein vernünftiger Aufbau. 

Ich würde mir paar Inputs / Angebote einholen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Oktober 2014)

Übrigens steht mein LRS aus dem Torque zum Verkauf, sehr stabil und fast nicht gefahren. Passend für 135x12 HR und VR 110x20.


----------



## littlewhity (1. Oktober 2014)

schade...
wäre interessiert, bin aber momentan arbeitssuchend und hab kein Geld :/
sonst hätte ich ihn sofort genommen


----------



## kneesliding (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Hab bei der Laden nach gefragt was er mir empfehlen könnte.

das hier hat er gemeint wäre gut.

_Die Hope Naben sind für Ihre Gewicht bestens geeignet.
Folgende Spank Felgen kommen da in Frage:_
_
Platz 1 - Spank Oozy Trail  Felgenbreite 29,5 mm (25 mm Maulweite), Felgenhöhe 19mm
Platz 2- Spank Subrosa  Felgenbreite: 30mm, Maulweite: 25mm,Höhe: 24,4mm
Platz 3 - Spank Spike Race 28 Felgenbreite 28mm (23mm Maulweite)

Speichen Sapim Race (2.0-1.8-2.0mm)
Nippel Messing oder ALU_


Was sagt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (2. Oktober 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab bei der Laden nach gefragt was er mir empfehlen könnte.
> 
> ...



Ohne der Kenner überhaupt zu sein, aber frag doch einfach im Laufrad Forum. Da habe ich meine Anfrage auch gestellt, mit ungefähr dem gleichen Ergebnis. Aber dort tummeln sich auch die Laufradbauer & Koryphäen, was den Laufradbau angeht.


----------



## rider_x (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute!

Da ich von meinem Downhiller mittlerweile etwas mehr Platz zwischen Sattel und Lenker gewohnt bin, wollte ich mir einen längeren Vorbau fürs Torque besorgen. Schätze mein jetziger hat so 55 mm. Fahren ein paar von euch mit längeren Vorbauten herum?


----------



## Alexhazard (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab an meinem Torque zwischenzeitlich nen 60er montiert. Fährt sich ganz gut. Vorher war es ein 50er. Den cm merkt man schon. Aber mehr... weiß nicht, ob´s dann noch für den Einsatzzweck sinnvoll is, 70mm oder länger zu montieren.


----------



## jomei21 (11. Oktober 2014)

Servus an die Torque Gemeinde,
Ich möchte auf einen (gebrauchten) Torque Rahmen umzusteigen, bin aber von der Modellvielfalt (EX, FRX, ES, Alpinist, Whipzone, etc.) und den Jahrgängen etwas überfordert...
Ausgangspunkt ist ein Votec V.SX:
Hinterrad 135/12, Innenlager 73mm, Sattelstütze 31,6mm, Gabel 1/18 (wird dann sowieso gewechselt), Hammerschidt (hab ich was vergessen?)...
Das Torque soll als "SuperEnduro" genutzt werden, also Bergauffahren noch halbwegs anständig möglich Möglichts viele Parts möchte ich übernehmen.
Welche Rahmen haben 180mm Federweg, ab welchen Jahrgängen sind signifikante Änderungen aufgetreten, wo liegen bekannte Mängel etc.?
Zu welchen Modellen würdet Ihr raten, das Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss immer im Hinterkopf?
Gerne auch, mit eurer Meinung nach, angemessenen Preisangaben.

Vielen Dank für Unterstützung.
Gruß JoMei


----------



## JackZero (11. Oktober 2014)

Servus @jomei21, habe das gleiche hinter mir 
Der Torque Rahmen geht bergauf genauso gut wie das V.SX, hat aber 142x12 Achsmaß und eine 30,9mm Sattelstütze. Dämpfermaß ist 241x76.
Du solltest eine 170mm Gabel verwenden wegen der Einbauhöhe (555mm)
Ab 2010 (new Torque) hat sich nicht viel verändert.
Schwächen sind: 1.Hauptlager hinter dem Tretlager, knackt gerne mal, kann man aber mit Reinigen und Fetten leicht beheben. 
2.Schraube an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme ist bei älteren Modellen aus Alu und dreht sich beim Ausbau gerne mal rund, gibt es aber mittlerweile auch als Stahlvariante.

Habe bis auf die Sattelstütze alle Teile von meinem V.SX auch am Torque (gesamt 14,3kg), und bin gerade mal 450g schwerer (trotz wesentlich schwereren Dämpfer), und glaube mir bergab lohnt es sich.
Habe im Torque den Vivid Air eingebaut, damit liegt das Rad um Welten besser als das V.SX, außerdem liegt mir die Geo, fährt sich sicherer und laufruhiger, ist aber trotzdem noch sehr wendig.
Und Wheelie/ Manual geht auch leichter von der Hand.
Viel spass beim Umbau, es lohnt sich.


----------



## jomei21 (11. Oktober 2014)

@JackZero 
So "sieht" man sich wieder
THX für die promte Antwort, das hört man doch schon mal gerne...
Was für einen Rahmen, aus welchem Jahrgang hast du für wieviel € gekauft, wenn ich fragen darf?
Du hast eine Lyric 170mm verbaut?

Für meinen DT swiss ex1750 gibts ja Adapter (?) von 135mm auf 142mm, dürfte also kein Problem sein...
Wenn ich ich richtig verstehe ist ein 2010 Modell in top Zustand  genauso zu empfehlen wie ein z.b. ein 2013er?
Ist FX ein "old" Torque und FRX "new" Torque und ein EX ein "ganz new" Torque?

Sorry für das Fragendurcheinander, bin gerade ganz aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (11. Oktober 2014)

Also, ich fahre mein EX immer noch gerne. Das Rad kennst du ja schon.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JackZero (12. Oktober 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> @JackZero
> So "sieht" man sich wieder
> THX für die promte Antwort, das hört man doch schon mal gerne...
> Was für einen Rahmen, aus welchem Jahrgang hast du für wieviel € gekauft, wenn ich fragen darf?
> ...



Servus, habe ein 2012er Model für ~500,- erstanden.
Von dem Bezeichnung wirrwarr nicht irritieren lassen, eigentlich gibt es nur eine "Enduro" (EX) und eine "DH" (DHX) Variante.
Ob sich seit 2010 nichts geändert hat weiß ich nicht so genau (beim DH Rahmen kam danach glaub ich die Variante mit FlipChip und etwas anderen Rohrformen).
Beim "Enduro" hat sich jedenfalls vom 2012er Model bis zum aktuellen außer der Farbe meines Wissens nach nichts verändert.

Ja, habe eine 170er Lyrik eingebaut, vielleicht kommt noch eine 180er Gabel rein, aber da ist die Vielfalt auf dem Markt gerade sehr begrenzt.
Falls Du mit Umwerfer und KeFü fahren willst brauchst du unbedingt die Canyon Umwerferplatte, und leider auch die Hauseigene Kefü. Für Einfachantrieb geht jede beliebige Kefü, da brauchst du nur den ISCG Adapter (ähnlich wie beim V.SX), mit dem Adapter geht dann auch eine HS.

Gruss Steffen




 P.S. Wirst Du den V.SX Rahmen behalten ?


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)

Von 2012 zu 2013 hat sich der Winkel von Sitzrohr geändert.  Ab 2013 ist es steiler. Ansonsten hat sich nix geändert. Die verschiedenen Bezeichnungen beziehen sich nur auf die Ausstattung. Das Knacken im Hinterbailager am Tretlager (hab ich rausgefunden bei meinem) liegt daran, dass sich die Schraube lockerte. Maximales Drehmoment mir mit nem Klecks Schraubensicherung, dann dürfte das halten!


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab was ausprobiert. Da meine Hammerschmidt mal gefettet werden musste, hab ich mal auf 2fach umgestellt. Zu Testzwecken ne Umwerferplatte vom alten Strive bestellt für Shimanoumwerfer. Funktioniert einwandfrei und viel besser als die Sram (Zuverlegung und Position).


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## whurr (12. Oktober 2014)

Welcher Shimano Umwerfer ist das denn?
2 oder 3fach?
Und warum hast Du nicht die Umwerferplatte vom Torque genommen?

Und hast Du es vorher und nachher mal auf der Wage gehabt?

Ich denke über den gleichen Umbau nach ... darum die ganzen Fragen.


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)

Das is ein SLX 2Fach. Ich hatte vorher nen X7 montiert gehabt. Ich hatte mir dazu im Bikemarkt nen Sramadapter für's Torque besorgt. Da hab ich mitbekommen, dass das der selbe ist wie fürs Strive. Doch um nen 2Fach von Sram zu verbauen, musste ich was mit nem Bandschleifer vom Umwerfer entfernen, nicht viel, da wo die hintere Schraube den Umwerfer hält.  Mir hat die Optik von dem 3fach nicht gefallen. 
Ganz zu Anfang hab ich mir nen Umwerferadapter für das Torque direkt bei Canyon bestellt, für Shimano. Da hat aber Sram nicht gepasst. Und die Zuführung vom SLX 3fach war, nennen wir es, suboptimal! Also hab ich mir gedacht, wenn die den Sramadapter von Strive beim Torque verwenden, wird der für Shimano auch passen. Bestellt, eingebaut, passt!! Null Collision über den gesamten Federweg!


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, der originale vom Torque, da passen nur 3fsch Umwerfer von Shimano! Und bei dem sitzt der Umwerfer zu weit vorn, sodass der Schaltzug von der Umwerferführung rutscht. Alles in allem zum Kotzen. Deshalb auch schon mit Canyon tel., aber von da gab's auch keine Lösungsansätze!


----------



## whurr (13. Oktober 2014)

Ah, danke!
Also nen Strive Adapter für Shimano und einen 2fach SLX bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich muß aber erwähnen, dass Du nen Bash lieber wegläßt. Das ist der einzige Wehrmutstropfen. Da stößt der Umwerfer an. Aber ich denke, darauf kann man verzichten...


----------



## whurr (13. Oktober 2014)

Oh, gut dass Du das erwähnst.
So wie schon die Hammerschmidt aussieht, will ich auf einen Bash nicht verzichten.
Also doch den Torque Adapter und einen 3fach Umwerfer.
Hast Du eigentlich mal die Gewichte vorher und nachher verglichen?


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Oktober 2014)

Gewicht, meinst Du vor und nach der Hammerschmidt? Nee, gewogen hab ich´s nicht. Aber ich schätze ´n halbes Kilo spart man ein.
Was den Umwerfer betrifft will ich evtl. diese Woche mal ausprobieren, in wieweit der 3fach SLX, den ich noch daliegen hab, mit dem Striveadapter funktioniert. Ich hatte wie schon werwähnt das Problem, dass der Schaltzug von der Führung am Umwerfer gerutsch ist. Ich hab aber nen 660er. Ob das bei den neueren 670ern oder XT 780ern anders ist, weiß ich nicht. Hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand so´n neueren Umwerfer.


----------



## JackZero (13. Oktober 2014)

Habe den 2Fach SLX (Downpull) am Torque Adapter, der Zug liegt zwar nicht ganz gerade in der Führung, hält aber ganz gut.
Was ich etwas nervig finde ist dass der Umwerfer recht hoch sitzt, fahre als kleines KB ein 22er, wenn ich hinten so ab dem 5. Ritzel weiter nach unten schalte liegt die Kette am Umwerfer auf.
Habe jetzt einfach die innere Leitblechunterseite mit Gummi beklebt um die metallischen Schleifgeräusche zu unterbinden. Aber meistens schalte ich ab dem 5. hinten dann auch vorne auf das große KB, somit also kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## jomei21 (13. Oktober 2014)

Sevus @rmfausi,
du hast ein 2012er ex? hätt ich mich mal draufsetzten sollen
Ich bin berufstechnisch nordöstlich auf die andere Rheinseite, leider ist das trailangebot nicht so üppig wie bei HD, wenn dann bin ich meistens in Stromberg unterwegs. Da braucht ein alter Mann wie ich noch ein bisschen FW Unterstützung

@JackZero 
500€ mit oder ohne Dämpfer?
Ich bin am überlegen das komplette Bike zu verkaufen, im Moment ist es gerade frisch gewartet, Lager und HS neu oder neu gefettet (von Fox habe ich ein Talas 5 System eingebaut bekommen, die Gabel funzt jetzt richtig gut aber leider nur 160mm) und sehr sauber. Bei kompletten Torques ist das Angebot wesentlich größer als Frame only...(und ich liebäugele immer noch mit einem 2013er Speci Enduro evo aber bei der bezahlbaren Variante schrecken mich die Parts ab).
Hast du deinen VSX Rahmen verkauft? €?

bez. rahmen Torque
FRX FW einstellbar (180/200mm) ansonsten identisch mir dem EX, verstehe ich das richtig?
Einziges Geoupdate seit 2010 ist der Sitzwinkel?
Ich habe mir jetzt einen Wolf gesucht aber keine eindeutig zuortbaren Geotabellen gefunden (ausser die aktuellen)...

THX


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Oktober 2014)

Und genau das hat mich bei der Variante genervt, der hohe Sitz und das Schleifen! Deshalb hab ich nach einer anderen Möglichkeit gesucht.


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Oktober 2014)

JackZero schrieb:


> Habe den 2Fach SLX (Downpull) am Torque Adapter, der Zug liegt zwar nicht ganz gerade in der Führung, hält aber ganz gut.
> Was ich etwas nervig finde ist dass der Umwerfer recht hoch sitzt, fahre als kleines KB ein 22er, wenn ich hinten so ab dem 5. Ritzel weiter nach unten schalte liegt die Kette am Umwerfer auf.
> Habe jetzt einfach die innere Leitblechunterseite mit Gummi beklebt um die metallischen Schleifgeräusche zu unterbinden. Aber meistens schalte ich ab dem 5. hinten dann auch vorne auf das große KB, somit also kein wirkliches Problem.


 Bei meinem kann ich bis auf´s drittkleinste runterschalten, ohne dass es schleift!


----------



## JackZero (13. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht probiere ich es auch mal mit dem Strive Adapter.................

@jomei21 : Das FRX/DHX lohnt nur als DH oder Freeride Bike, kann vorne nur 1fach gefahren werden, ist für DC Gabeln konzipiert und als Tourenrad nicht wirklich tauglich.
Am besten suchst Du ein Torque EX ab 2012.
Habe den Torque Rahmen ohne Dämpfer zum genannten Preis gekauft.
Für den V.SX Rahmen habe ich inkl. Chris King Steuersatz, Dämpfer und der neueren VE Kettenstrebe  350,- bekommen (leider).
Aber wie das so ist, wenn die Nachfrage nicht vorhanden ist fällt auch der Preis.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Oktober 2014)

Nein, es ist das 2013er Modell, ab da gab's erst das EX. Ah, darum hört und sieht man sich nicht mehr ;-) Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (13. Oktober 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> Sevus @rmfausi,
> du hast ein 2012er ex? hätt ich mich mal draufsetzten sollen
> Ich bin berufstechnisch nordöstlich auf die andere Rheinseite, leider ist das trailangebot nicht so üppig wie bei HD, wenn dann bin ich meistens in Stromberg unterwegs. Da braucht ein alter Mann wie ich noch ein bisschen FW Unterstützung
> 
> ...


Das FRX hat nen noch flacheren Lenkwinkel, je nach Einstellung 65 oder 64°. der Hinterbau ist ähnlich wie beim Torque EX. Der Hauptrahmen ist aber etwas kürzer. Die FRX haben noch die Löcher für die Adapter, die 2013 DHX nicht mehr. Theoretisch könnte man das FRX auch mit Umwerfer fahren. Ich würde aber dann doch zum Torque EX tendieren...


----------



## JackZero (13. Oktober 2014)

Aha, also war das EX vor 2013 ein FR ? (bzw. vor 2012, weil 2013 Modelle ab 2012 erhältlich waren ?)
Dann habe ich also einen 2013 EX Rahmen, gekauft/mit Rechnung von 2012


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Oktober 2014)

Verwirrend, oder? ;-)
Das EX wurde 2010 mit 180mm FW auf den Markt gebracht, und bis heute mit nur kleinen Änderungen gebaut. Das FRX kam glaub ich 2011 raus. Wenn Du eins mit 180-200mm FW hast mit den Löchern für die Adapteraufnahme, müsste es ein FRX sein. Das FRX is heute das DHX.


----------



## JackZero (13. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, passt schon.
Ist ein EX mit 180mm FW.


----------



## jomei21 (15. Oktober 2014)

sorry nochmal, steht bestimmt schon irgendwo...Aber ich finds nicht oder nochmal zum verifizieren...
Wie ist der Gewichtsunterschied vom EX zum FRX (2012 o. 2013)? ich habe irgendwo 300gr. gelesen weiss aber nicht ob das Rahmen oder Dämpfer waren!?
Was für einen Lenkwinkel hat das EX?
Auf Bildern sieht es so aus als ob das FRX eine isgc 05 aufnahme hat, theoretisch HS kompatibel (Sinn oder Unsinn mal außen vor)?
Ich sehe das EX auch als die bessere Wahl, aaaber FRX Rahmen gibts wie Sand am Meer (kleine Übertreibung) und EX=0
Danke nochmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Oktober 2014)

Das gute alte Torque FRX Ltd. 9.0 von 2011 mal ein bisschen gepimpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich hätte eine Frage, passt an ein Canyon Torque FRX von 2010 eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel?  

Canyon sagt nein. Habe aber im Internet schon des öfteren entsprechende Umbauten gesehen, hat eventuell jemand eigene Erfahrungen? 

Bei Ebay steht im moment dieser Torque mit Hammerschmidt. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301351624537&alt=web


----------



## Alexhazard (23. Oktober 2014)

Warum sollte das nicht passen?


----------



## LostLyrics (23. Oktober 2014)

Canyon sagt die Trägerplatte schleift beim einfedern. Zumindest auf der HP steht das.


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich den Abstand von ISCG Aufnahme und Kettenstrebe mir so betrachte, kann es schon sein, dass die HS-Grundplatte an der Kettenstrebe anliegt. evtl. löst sich das Problem, wenn man bei der Montage zwischen ISCG und und Grundplatte Unterlegscheiben verbaut...


----------



## LostLyrics (24. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich erledigt der Rahmen ist im Moment bei Canyon weil ich eine neue Kettenstrebe brauche und diese ist nichtmehr lieferbar frühestens 2015....wenn überhaupt.... Verdammt jetzt bin ich bissl ratlos was ich machen soll :/


----------



## madmike85 (25. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, sein Torque FRX auf 2x10 umzubauen, ich habe da ein ganzes Set inklusive Kettenführung, Umwerfer, Adapterplatte, Shifter usw... 
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...l-inkl-umwerfer-und-shifter-slx-canyon-torque


----------



## jensn84 (29. Oktober 2014)

Bevor ich es in den Bikemarkt stelle wollte ich es hier kurz erwähnen: verkaufe mein weißes Torque ES 9.0 SL aus 2009 - sehr guter Zustand, mit Rechnung und Papieren - falls jemand Interesse hat, dann einfach PN an mich

Ramen: New Torque ES, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Sized Alloy Tubeset, Gr. M
Gabel: FOX 36 TALAS RC2, 1.5 Tapered Steerer
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 High Volume
Steuersatz: Integrated Headset (1 1/2-1 1/8)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen: Formula „The One“ 200/200
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX
Kassette: Shimano XTR 11-34
Reifen: Continental X-Ling 2.4 RaceSport
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XTR FC-M970
Vorbau: Syntace F119
Lenker: Easton MonkeyLite XC 685 LO
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kevlar
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Gewicht lt. Hersteller: 13,45 kg
Pedale: ohne


----------



## bennysnaucum (29. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir endlich bei EBay nen 2013er Monarch Plus rc3 geschossen. Hab aber nicht auf den Tune geachtet. Da ich das ganze noch nicht so ganz schnalle mal zu Diskussion:
Drauf steht M/L. Ich habe die Befürchtung das ich fürs Torque 2009 eher m/m oder m/h brauche?

MfG Benny


----------



## bennysnaucum (29. Oktober 2014)

Langsam geht's mir echt auf die Nüsse... Jetzt hab ich auch erst gesehen das es ein MJ 2013 ist. Also hat er weder Rapid Recovery noch hat der die "Vivid" Dämpfereinheit.
Den 2014er Monarch+ gibt es nicht mehr und er wird auch nicht mehr in 222mm Länge kommen.
Was soll ich denn jetzt machen?
Ich will die nächsten Monate mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren und touren das ist mit dem DHX echt nicht schön.
Jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## Okorider (30. Oktober 2014)

Folgendes Problem: Meine Beläge am VR bremsen sich nicht mehr gleichmäßig ab seit ich die Originale (Elixier 7) gegen eine Code getauscht habe bleibt etwas Belag stehen.

Gabel ist eine Fox 36 Talas Fit RC2 von 2012 wie das Alpinist selbst, Bremse Avid Code. Meine vermutung ist das es die Code mit den 203 Scheiben war. Derzeit sind immer noch die originalen 200 HS1 Scheiben vom Torque verbaut.

Originalbild: direkt ca






Problem mit Code:









Avid Vorgabe zum montieren:

https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...000-000_rev_b_disc_brake_caliper_mounting.pdf
Nachdem ich nun die alten schwarzen Unterlagscheiben gegen die von SRAM vorgegebenen (20S) getauscht habe ist es ein bisschen besser geworden. Es bleibt nun nur noch eine gröpßere Ecke beider Beläge stehen und nicht mehr durchgehend. Allerdings sind es immer noch gut 2-3 mm Material an der Ecke und sicher nicht normal.

In dem PDF von SRAM sieht man allerdings auch wie die Aufnahme der Gabel konisch gezeichnet ist genau so wie die Unterlagsscheiben. Ich konnte jedoch bei meiner Gabelaufname keine Vertiefungen feststellen. Bin ich da alleine? Wie sieht die Gabel bei euch aus? Sollten die beiden Unterlagscheiben denn generell gleich hoch sein sodass der Sattel schön gleich hoch auf beiden drauf sitzt? Sonst nehm ich auf einer Seite einfach eine 2-3 m dünnere Unterlagsscheibe?! Irgendwie echt doof, hab mir ein Bremsenwechsel einfacher vorgestellt.

Danke schon mal im Voraus. Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (31. Oktober 2014)

Also bei meinem 2013er EX  war von Haus aus vorn eine G2 Scheibe und hinten eine HS1verbaut, zwischen Gabel und Bremssattel nur 2 sehr dünne Unterlegscheiben. Da ich aber noch G3 Scheiben da hatte, hab ich komplett auf diese umgerüstet. Mußte dafür hinten ein paar Umtterlegscheiben einbauen. Bremst super, Beläge nutzen sich gleichmäßig ab. 

Ich würde sagen, lass die Unterlegscheiben weg! Ansonsten bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig,  als die Scheibe zu tauschen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte noch 2 gut erhaltene 203er Avid Scheiben günstig abzugeben, falls du Sie brauchst.


----------



## Okorider (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. War deine G2 eine 203mm? Und was hat deine G3 jetzt für ne Grösse? Wenn ich die Unterlagsscheiben zwischen Gabel und Sattel weglasse streift die Bremsscheibe am Sattel. Müsste ich mal mit 2 dünnen  versuchen. 

Falls ich ne Bremsscheibe brauch meld ich mich.


----------



## hepp (31. Oktober 2014)

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Die Fox hat doch eine ganz normale PM6 Aufnahme oder? Solltest Du da nicht den 40P Adapter von Avid (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/avid-adapter-40-p-std.-fuer-vr-hr-200mm-87701/wg_id-284) verwenden?
Habe eine Lyrik und fahre eine alte Code mit 200 mm HS1 Scheibe und diesem Adapter anstatt der originalen 203 mm G2 Scheibe ohne Probleme.


----------



## eikee (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab das ganze hier schonmal im allgemeinen Forum TechTalk Schaltung/Antrieb gepostet, aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb versuch ich's nochmal bei euch Canyoneeros 

Also. Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen meiner Hammerschmidt Lebewohl zu sagen und etwas neues in Sachen Antrieb zu versuchen. Mein Bike ist das Canyon Torque Trailflow (Jahr 2011 glaube ich ;D).
Zusammen mit einem Kumpel will ich die Hammerschmidt durch einen anderen Antrieb ersetzen.
Dazu wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, was man dabei alles beachten muss.
Wenn wir dieses SET https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-785-Gruppe-2x10-ohne-Naben-p32098/ einbauen wollen, brauchen wir dann beispielsweise diese Canyon E-type Platte und auch einen anderen Umwerfer? Haben wir noch weitere Teile nicht beachtet oder eventuell noch einen Adapter o.Ä. vergessen? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Möglichkeit auf 2-fach zu wechseln, wenn ich der aktuell verbauten Siam-Familie treu bleibe?

Ein Umbau auf einen x11 Antrieb wäre wohl um ein vielfaches teurer, oder?

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kann mir weiterhelfen.

Grüße aus Göttingen


----------



## Alexhazard (31. Oktober 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...10-fach-24-36-175mm-schwarz-267683/wg_id-8795
Günstig, kreuzstabil und mit Bash! Dazu noch nen 3x10 Umwerfer von Sram, oder nen 2x10 von Shimano (einfach mal ein bis 2 Seiten vorher hier im Thread schauen). Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du noch die Adapterplatte! Für Sram hab ich noch eine da. Bei Bedarf einfach PN! Aber Achtung: Bei Sram (hab ich durch probieren rausgefunden) IMMER 3fach Trigger mit 3fach Umwerfer kombinieren!

Jetzt aber die Frage: Warum sagst Du der HS Lebewohl? Liegt´s am Gewicht?


----------



## Alexhazard (31. Oktober 2014)

Okorider schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. War deine G2 eine 203mm? Und was hat deine G3 jetzt für ne Grösse? Wenn ich die Unterlagsscheiben zwischen Gabel und Sattel weglasse streift die Bremsscheibe am Sattel. Müsste ich mal mit 2 dünnen  versuchen.
> 
> Falls ich ne Bremsscheibe brauch meld ich mich.


 Ja, die G2 is ne 203er. Deshalb hat der Wechsel ohne weiteres (Unterlegscheiben und so) funktioniert.
Der "Nachteil" bei der großen Fox 36 ist, dass man nur grosse Scheiben 200 oder203 mm verbauen kann, kleiner geht nicht. Aber wer will sich schon verkleinern... ?!


----------



## Alexhazard (31. Oktober 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Die Fox hat doch eine ganz normale PM6 Aufnahme oder? Solltest Du da nicht den 40P Adapter von Avid (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/avid-adapter-40-p-std.-fuer-vr-hr-200mm-87701/wg_id-284) verwenden?
> Habe eine Lyrik und fahre eine alte Code mit 200 mm HS1 Scheibe und diesem Adapter anstatt der originalen 203 mm G2 Scheibe ohne Probleme.


 Die 36er Fox mit langen Tauchrohren brauch für große Scheiben keinen Adapter. Im Gegensatz zur Lyrik...


----------



## LostLyrics (1. November 2014)

Passt von der Einbaubreite auch ein anderer Hinterbau an das Canyon Torque FRX von 2010?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (1. November 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Die 36er Fox mit langen Tauchrohren brauch für große Scheiben keinen Adapter. Im Gegensatz zur Lyrik...


Wusste ich nicht. Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## rckr (4. November 2014)

Servus zusammen.
Bin ein bisschen am verzweifeln... hab das Torque Trailflow 2012. Hab in den letzten 3 Monaten 3 Steuersätze gebraucht, erst 2x die hochwertigen von ACROS Ai-52 (IS52/40) und zuletzt den orginal verbauten Cane Creek IS52/40. Die Steuersätze wurden im Fachhandel eingebaut. 
Mir scheint als wäre der spalt zwischen Rahmen und Gabel größer als beim ursprünglich verbauten Steuersatz, dh es kommt mehr Dreck ans Lager.
Allerdings wird das Lager doch nicht mit Gewalt in den Rahmen gehauen sondern sollte doch durch den Gabelschaft in den Rahmen gezogen werden oder?!
Hat mir jemand ne Erklärung/ Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## gambo66 (5. November 2014)

Hallo, ich besitze ein Torque ES mit einer 170 mm Lyrik und einen Vivid air Dämpfer.
Jetzt möchte ich den Lenkwinkel noch etwas ãndern mit diesem Steuersatz.
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp
hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen? 
bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen um die Geometrie zu ändern.
Vielleicht auch einen der unten nicht 13 mm aufbaut, meine Gabel hat 1 1/8.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tane (5. November 2014)

...die machen dir auch ein custom headset (müssen aber wahrscheinlich deine steuerrohr-innenmasse wissen)
& v den 13mm verlierst du ja noch ein paar, weil die front durch den flacheren lw leicht tiefer kommt


----------



## gambo66 (5. November 2014)

Das wäre ja super. 
Dann wird auch noch der Sitzwinkel minimal steiler, was ja nicht von Nachteil wäre.
Ich werde sie heute abend mal anschreiben.
danke


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (8. November 2014)

@rckr Ich hab vor kurzem angefangen mir ein Torque FRX aufzubauen, hab unten auch den CaneCreek 40 drin, mir kam das am Anfang auch etwas komisch vor.
Kommt da trotz Dichtung echt soviel Dreck rein? Auf standige Putzorgien hab ich eigenlich keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2014)

Moin!

brauche ein wenig Hilfe, würde gerne bei mein 14'er Trailflow von 34 vorne wechseln, aber kann nicht entscheiden ob ich 32 oder 30 haben will.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrung schon gesammelt?

Gruß, Pete


----------



## hepp (11. November 2014)

Was willst Du denn damit machen?


----------



## Alexhazard (11. November 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> brauche ein wenig Hilfe, würde gerne bei mein 14'er Trailflow von 34 vorne wechseln, aber kann nicht entscheiden ob ich 32 oder 30 haben will.
> 
> ...


würde zum 32er greifen. Außer Du willst sehr lange Anstiege bewältigen. Aber mit nem 42er Ritzel hinten kommste mit dem 32er Blatt gut die Berge hoch, und Du kannst noch genug Speed runterwärts aufbauen. Ich selber fahre zur Zeit 1x10 vorn 30 hinten 11-36. Reicht bergauf. Für Speed bergab etwas klein.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. November 2014)

Ich fahr auch 1x10 mit nem 42er OneUp und vorne ein 32er KB passt bisher eigentlich überall.
Hoch geht nahezu alles und bergab kannste noch gut Gas geben.


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. November 2014)

Ich fahr vorne ein 36er und hinten 11-42... Da wird es 178 verschiedene Meinungen geben. Ich glaub das kannste so pauschal einfach nicht sagen. Da wirst ums versuchen nicht drumrumkommen


----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2014)

Hi,

habe mir jetzt einen mit 30 und 32 bestellt. dann habe ich alles abgedeckt


----------



## rckr (14. November 2014)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> @rckr Ich hab vor kurzem angefangen mir ein Torque FRX aufzubauen, hab unten auch den CaneCreek 40 drin, mir kam das am Anfang auch etwas komisch vor.
> Kommt da trotz Dichtung echt soviel Dreck rein? Auf standige Putzorgien hab ich eigenlich keine Lust.


Der Acros steuersatz hatte keien dichtung, der CaneCreek hat eben die blaue gummilippe, aber bringt effektiv nix... wie gesagt, nach einigen herbst-ausfahrten is der steuersatz wieder hinüber... putzen bringt da nix, der dreck kommt bei dem großen spalt rein...
also scheinbar schein ich nicht alleine mit dem großen spaltmaß zu sein?!


----------



## LostLyrics (15. November 2014)

Hallo weiss jemand das Baujahr und evtl den Typ von diesem Torque?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. November 2014)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Hallo weiss jemand das Baujahr und evtl den Typ von diesem Torque?


Sieht aus wie ein 2006er Torque. Typ is schwer zu sagen weil damals wie heute der Rahmen immer gleich geblieben ist. Egal bei welcher Ausstattung.


----------



## whurr (18. November 2014)

Hi Zusammen, hier haben doch schon einige das Torque auf 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel umgebaut.

Muß ich da bzgl. Kettenlinie auf was bestimmtes achten?

Es soll eine SRAM X01 GXP Kurbel mit Raceface Direct Mount 28er Kettenblatt werden.
Passt das so oder nehme ich besser eine anderen Kombo?
Eventuell eher eine XX1 mit schmalen Q-Faktor. Den gibt es ja bei der X01 nicht.

Hinten kommt OneUp 42er mit SLX und Radcage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (18. November 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, hier haben doch schon einige das Torque auf 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel umgebaut.
> 
> Muß ich da bzgl. Kettenlinie auf was bestimmtes achten?
> 
> ...



Zur Kurbel kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber von der SLX-Kassette hinten würde ich abraten, solltest Du eine haben. Die SLX hat nur zwei freie Ritzel, das 11er und das 13er. Der Rest ist auf Spidern zu fünf und drei Ritzeln verbaut. Um das 42er unterzubringen muss ja ein Ritzel der Kassette dran glauben, in diesem Fall zwangsläufig dann das 13er oder das 11er (mit neuem Abschlussring). Die Abstufung ist dann aber eher ungünstig: 11-15-17-19 etc. oder Du verlierst den größten Gang: 13-15-17 etc., was ja auch nicht erstrebenswert ist. Du könntest jetzt den 5er Spider aufbohren, um mehr freie Ritzel zu haben und idealerweise das 15er und das 17er durch ein 16er zu ersetzen. Das ist auf einem Freilaufkörper aus Stahl kein Problem, bei einem Alufreilaufkörper so lala.

Bei einer XT-Kassette hast Du das Problem nicht, da die Ritzel 11 bis 17 lose sind. Hier könntest Du das 15er oder 17er weglassen oder besser ein 16er, aus einer 11-34er XT 10-fach Kassette (ca. 4€) kaufen und an diesem mit der Feile die breite Nut der Verzahnung bearbeiten, damit die Schaltweichen übereinander passen. Das Ergebnis ist sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Zur Kurbel kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber von der SLX-Kassette hinten würde ich abraten, solltest Du eine haben. Die SLX hat nur zwei freie Ritzel, das 11er und das 13er. Der Rest ist auf Spidern zu fünf und drei Ritzeln verbaut. Um das 42er unterzubringen muss ja ein Ritzel der Kassette dran glauben, in diesem Fall zwangsläufig dann das 13er oder das 11er (mit neuem Abschlussring). Die Abstufung ist dann aber eher ungünstig: 11-15-17-19 etc. oder Du verlierst den größten Gang: 13-15-17 etc., was ja auch nicht erstrebenswert ist. Du könntest jetzt den 5er Spider aufbohren, um mehr freie Ritzel zu haben und idealerweise das 15er und das 17er durch ein 16er zu ersetzen. Das ist auf einem Freilaufkörper aus Stahl kein Problem, bei einem Alufreilaufkörper so lala.
> 
> Bei einer XT-Kassette hast Du das Problem nicht, da die Ritzel 11 bis 17 lose sind. Hier könntest Du das 15er oder 17er weglassen oder besser ein 16er, aus einer 11-34er XT 10-fach Kassette (ca. 4€) kaufen und an diesem mit der Feile die breite Nut der Verzahnung bearbeiten, damit die Schaltweichen übereinander passen. Das Ergebnis ist sehr zufriedenstellend.



Bei dem 42er OneUp Ritzel is ein 16er Ritzel eh dabei. Somit kann er sich die feilerei auch sparen. Ich fahr mein OneUp auf ner Sram PG 1050 oder 1070 bin mir nimmer sicher. Läuft 1a
Ne Kurbel mit kleinerem Q Faktor würd ich nicht bestellen/kaufen es sei denn du bist dir sicher das die Kurbeln dann noch am Hinterbau vorbeikommen. Die Kettenlinie sollte mit der Sram Kurbel soweit auch passen zur Not kannste ja noch etwas mit den Spacern spielen.


----------



## whurr (18. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Zur Kurbel kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber von der SLX-Kassette hinten würde ich abraten ...


Guter Einwand, danke, dann wird's eine XT Kasette mit SLX Schaltwerk.


schbiker schrieb:


> ... Ne Kurbel mit kleinerem Q Faktor würd ich nicht bestellen/kaufen es sei denn du bist dir sicher das die Kurbeln dann noch am Hinterbau vorbeikommen ...


Genau deshalb frag ich hier lieber vorab 


schbiker schrieb:


> ... Die Kettenlinie sollte mit der Sram Kurbel soweit auch passen zur Not kannste ja noch etwas mit den Spacern spielen.


Beim Direkt Mount Kettenblatt kann ich ja keine Spacer mehr zwischen Blatt und Spider packen.
Kann ich beim SRAM GXP Innenlager wie bei Shimano Lagern mit den Plastikspacer was machen?


----------



## hepp (19. November 2014)

Soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, werden bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite eigentlich keine Spacer mehr beim GXP verwendet, sie doch mal bei sram auf die Tech-Seite, um sicher zu gehen.
Was ist denn mit einem anderen Kettenblatt? Die originale sram Kettenlinie für 11-fach liegt bei 49,5 mm, wenn es stimmt, was im Netz steht, liegt das Race Face N/W direct mount bei 51 mm, ein Absolute Black N/W direct mount hat z. B. 49 mm. http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ss-Kettenblatt-fuer-SRAM-Kurbel-30T-blau.html
Ich fahre ein 30er Race Face N/W auf einer 3-fach Slx-kurbel. Die hat eine Kettenlinie von 50mm. Das 30er hat aber integrierte Abstandhalter, damit die Kette nicht mit dem Spider kollidiert. Ich hab bisher nicht gemessen, aber ich denke, die Kettelinie wird bestimmt 2mm nach innen verschoben, dürfte also bei 48 mm liegen. Das funtioniert problemlos.


----------



## Alexhazard (19. November 2014)

Ich hab meiner SLX 2fach Kurbel auch ein 30er Race Face Blatt. Gemessen hab ich nicht, aber die Kettenlinie dürfte dieselbe sein, wie bei ner 3fach Kurbel mittleres Blatt. Funzt einwandfrei!


----------



## whurr (19. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, werden bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite eigentlich keine Spacer mehr beim GXP verwendet, sie doch mal bei sram auf die Tech-Seite, um sicher zu gehen.


Recht haste. Hab etwas suchen müssen aber jetzt hab ich's gefunden.
Also kann ich bei dem gewünschte Setup die Kettenlinie nicht verändern.



hepp schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit einem anderen Kettenblatt? Die originale sram Kettenlinie für 11-fach liegt bei 49,5 mm, wenn es stimmt, was im Netz steht, liegt das Race Face N/W direct mount bei 51 mm, ein Absolute Black N/W direct mount hat z. B. 49 mm. http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ss-Kettenblatt-fuer-SRAM-Kurbel-30T-blau.html
> Ich fahre ein 30er Race Face N/W auf einer 3-fach Slx-kurbel. Die hat eine Kettenlinie von 50mm. Das 30er hat aber integrierte Abstandhalter, damit die Kette nicht mit dem Spider kollidiert. Ich hab bisher nicht gemessen, aber ich denke, die Kettelinie wird bestimmt 2mm nach innen verschoben, dürfte also bei 48 mm liegen. Das funtioniert problemlos.


Hab auch hierzu etwas rumgesucht. Die Direct Mounts scheinen alle recht ähnlich zu sein
Ich finde nicht zu allen eine Angabe und zu Absolute Black widersprechen sich Hibike und die Absolute Black Seite.

Race Face Cinch -> 51mm
http://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kettenblatt-Direct-Mount-CINCH-System-Narrow-Wide-schwarz-ab-40g
(das ist allerdings keine Hersteller Angabe)

Race Face SRAM -> ?

Woftooth -> 50mm
http://www.wolftoothcycling.com/col...-tooth-shape-direct-mount-for-sram-gxp-cranks

Absolute Black SRAM -> 50mm
http://absoluteblack.cc/xx1-style-sram.html



Alexhazard schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner SLX 2fach Kurbel auch ein 30er Race Face Blatt. Gemessen hab ich nicht, aber die Kettenlinie dürfte dieselbe sein, wie bei ner 3fach Kurbel mittleres Blatt. Funzt einwandfrei!



Ja, so weit ich herausfinden konnte ist die Kettenlinie 3fach mittleres Blatt und 2fach großes Blatt gleich.
Bei Shimano also 50mm.

Kennt jemand die Kettenlinie einer Hammerschmidt mit 73er Innenlager?
Google hat mir da gerade nicht geholfen.


----------



## hepp (19. November 2014)

*TruVativ HammerSchmidt Bottom Bracket All Mountain 68/73mm M15 Spindle*
​
TruVativ HammerSchmidt Bottom Brackets are only compatible with HammerSchmidt cranks.


Required bottom bracket for HammerSchmidt cranksets
Sealed cartridge bearings
All-Mountain uses an M15 crank bolt
_*68/73mm models provide 50mm chainline*_
Ich würde mir übrigens keinen ganz so großen Kopf bezüglich der Kettelinie machen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du tatsächlich merkst, ob die Kettlinie 1-2 mm kleiner ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## whurr (19. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> _*68/73mm models provide 50mm chainline*_


Na dann passt das ja bestens 



hepp schrieb:


> Ich würde mir übrigens keinen ganz so großen Kopf bezüglich der Kettelinie machen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du tatsächlich merkst, ob die Kettlinie 1-2 mm kleiner ist oder eben nicht.


Ja, da hast Du warscheinlich Recht.
Wenn man erstmal angefangen hat mit der Recherche, will man's doch aber genau wissen 

Danke auf alle Fälle für die Hilfe!


----------



## aibeekey (20. November 2014)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Hallo weiss jemand das Baujahr und evtl den Typ von diesem Torque?



Das ist gar kein Torque, sondern irgendein Chaka/Poison Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomei21 (23. November 2014)

So es ist geschafft...
ich habe bei einem unwiderstehlichem Angebot zugeschlagen und einen 2012er Torque Rahmen + Dämpfer (DHX 5.0) ergattert.
Die drängenste Frage für mich im Moment...Welche Gabel? Ich hätte gerne eine 180mm unter 2400g...da wird die Luft dann schon dünn.
Float/ Talas fallen preistechnisch wahrscheinlich aus dem Rahmen, da bleibt dann noch Durolux und Lyric getravelt bez. OEM.
Ansprechverhalten ist mir nicht so wichtig, sie sollte vor allem stabil im Federweg stehen, also kein wegsacken beim Bremsen und an Absätzen, und den Federweg gut nutzen.
Kann jemand was zur Durolux bezw. Lyric @180mm im Torque sagen, Fährt die jemand? Ich wiege Fahrfertig ca. 80kg...
Andere Ideen?

THX

p.s. @JackZero 
War das dein Rahmen in ebay?


----------



## Alexhazard (23. November 2014)

Schau mal bei gocycle.com rein. Die haben recht günstige Durolux im Shop, falls es ne neue sein soll!


----------



## JackZero (23. November 2014)

@jomei21 : Ja, war schon eine Woche nach Verkauf hier im Bikemarkt. Sieht so aus als wäre der mit der reinen Absicht auf Gewinn von einem Forumuser gekauft worden.
Es gibt halt immer wieder Leute die Preise runter handeln um das Zeug dann teurer zu verkaufen.
Aber egal....
Zu Deiner Gabelfrage: habe eine FAST getunte Lyrik mit 170mm.
Durch das FAST Compression Kit steht die Gabel ganz gut im Federweg, bin aber auch am Überlegen ob ich sie auf 180 umbaue.
Allerdings kommt man mit neuem Domaincasting und 180er SA Einheit nicht unter 230,-
Wenn man das Geld nimmt und seine Lyrik verkauft bekommt man auch eine gebrauchte 180er Fox.
Meine zweite Überlegung wäre eine Pike in 650B (wg der Einbaulänge) mit 26er VR, soll ja von der Performance besser oder gleich einer 170er Lyrik sein, aber mind. 300g leichter.
Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher was am Besten ist, bzw. meine Vorlieben am Besten befriedigt.


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2014)

Mattoc von Manitou.


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. November 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> So es ist geschafft...
> ich habe bei einem unwiderstehlichem Angebot zugeschlagen und einen 2012er Torque Rahmen + Dämpfer (DHX 5.0) ergattert.
> Die drängenste Frage für mich im Moment...Welche Gabel?


 
Wenn Du durch bist mit der Frage, stelle bitte die nächste:

welchen Dämpfer?

Der DHX kann rein gar nichts beim Torque. Der maschiert matschig durch den Federweg und du kriegst den nicht sauber dämpfungsabgestimmt. Man kann den sicher überarbeiten lassen (Progression) oder gleich einen gescheiten einbauen. Ich hab letztens bei einem (Um)Aufbau den DHX sofort rausgefworfen und CCDBAir verbaut.


----------



## JackZero (24. November 2014)

Ich kann den Vivid Air R2C wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (24. November 2014)

JackZero schrieb:


> Ich kann den Vivid Air R2C wärmstens empfehlen.


 
Ich glaube jeder ist besser als der DHX.

Der CCDBAir verlangt ein kundiges Händchen beim Einstellen. Wenn das Base tune aber stimmt (CC homepage) dann ist er eine superfein zu justierende Wärmepumpe. ;-)

Den Vivid Air bin ich noch nicht gefahren...man hört aber auch sehr gute Kritiken mit der Torque Kinematik.


----------



## jomei21 (24. November 2014)

danke für die Antworten,
bez. Dämpfer:
das Angebot war so gut, das ich den Dämpfer erstmal in kauf nehme und ihn ausprobiere (hoffe den mit meinen 80kg in den Griff zu bekommen), tauschen kann ich später immer noch...
mich reizen wirklich die 180mm Lyrik, gibt nur leider wenig Info's...
später mehr...
dank und Gruss


----------



## Vincentvega2323 (24. November 2014)

anbei mal das Rockzone 2015 ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. November 2014)

Vincentvega2323 schrieb:


> anbei mal das Rockzone 2015 ;-)


 
Gute Wahl an Laufrädern aber nicht original... ;-)

Daher kein Rockzone mehr sondern ein Rockzone 2.0.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. November 2014)

Vincentvega2323 schrieb:


> anbei mal das Rockzone 2015 ;-)



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## Alexhazard (24. November 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten,
> bez. Dämpfer:
> das Angebot war so gut, das ich den Dämpfer erstmal in kauf nehme und ihn ausprobiere (hoffe den mit meinen 80kg in den Griff zu bekommen), tauschen kann ich später immer noch...
> mich reizen wirklich die 180mm Lyrik, gibt nur leider wenig Info's...
> ...


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/423177-suntour-durolux-ta-rc2-140-180mm-schwarz


----------



## madmike85 (25. November 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten,
> bez. Dämpfer:
> das Angebot war so gut, das ich den Dämpfer erstmal in kauf nehme und ihn ausprobiere (hoffe den mit meinen 80kg in den Griff zu bekommen), tauschen kann ich später immer noch...
> mich reizen wirklich die 180mm Lyrik, gibt nur leider wenig Info's...
> ...



Ich habe eine 180mm Soloair Lyrik im FRX und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2014)

Fährt zufällig jemand einen Manitou Swinger 4Way in einem Torque bis Baujahr 2011 und kann was über die Performance sagen?


----------



## hepp (25. November 2014)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 180mm Soloair Lyrik im FRX und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen!



Da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## JackZero (26. November 2014)

Merkt man denn überhaupt einen Unterschied zur 170 mm Solo Air ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (26. November 2014)

Ich fahr die 170mm rc2dh und habe null Probleme mit der "zu kurzen Gabel". Selbst in Steilstücken oder Felsstufen ist sie nicht zu kurz. Und Uphill kanns ja kein Nachteil sein.


----------



## hepp (27. November 2014)

Abgesehen davon, dass man den zusätzlichen Zentimeter im flacher gewordenen Lenkwinkel merkt, finde ich die Gabel etwas "satter" aber auch spürbar weniger verwindungsteif.


----------



## jomei21 (27. November 2014)

thx für die Rückmeldungen,
hab im bikemarkt zugeschlagen und eine 2013er rc2dh dpa @ 180mm geholt, dann mal schauen ob das für mich passt, evtl. dann noch Umbau auf soLo Air.
bez. des cc40 Steuersatzes: wie bekomme ich das untere kugellager am besten rein?
Gruss


----------



## kneesliding (27. November 2014)

Hi,


wie ich glaube ich schon gefragt hatte, bin ich immer noch hin und her gerissen einen anderen LRS für meinen Torque zu holen.


OK, Optisch gesehen macht es für mich viel aus...

Aber Technisch gesehen kann ich persönlich nicht beurteilen ob es einen Unterscheid zum Standard LRS ausmacht.

Habe mich für folgendes entscheiden...


LRS Spank Subrosa EVO 30AL Weiss + Hope Pro II EVO Rot
Speichen: Sapi Race 2.0/1.8/2.0 schwarz
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu rot


Im Motorrad Bereich Weiß ich das mit "Sprung" and "Unsprung" Gewicht und rotierende Maße auf jeden Fall was ausmacht, aber beim MTB




Was sagt ihr?


----------



## madmike85 (28. November 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> thx für die Rückmeldungen,
> hab im bikemarkt zugeschlagen und eine 2013er rc2dh dpa @ 180mm geholt, dann mal schauen ob das für mich passt, evtl. dann noch Umbau auf soLo Air.
> bez. des cc40 Steuersatzes: wie bekomme ich das untere kugellager am besten rein?
> Gruss


Glückwunsch zur Lyrik, gute Entscheidung. Aber aufpassen, nicht jede Lyrik ist auch 180mm tauglich. Im bikemarkt war vor kurzem auch eine selbstgebaute mit 2013er Casting, die würde ich nicht fahren wollen...


----------



## jomei21 (28. November 2014)

hab ich auch gesehen...
die für die ich mich entschieden habe kam mit einem liteville so von RS...
ist das Domain casting länger, kann man das eindeutig identifizieren? (Gabel ist noch nicht da) thx


----------



## hepp (28. November 2014)

Von aussen sieht man keinen Unterschied. Innen untescheidet sich die Position der Buchsen, die vom Lyrik-Casting sitzen tiefer und die Überlappung ist bei 180mm nicht mehr ausreichend.


----------



## hepp (28. November 2014)

Gerade mal geschaut: Das Lyrik-Casting ab 2010 hat 125 mm Abstand Oberkante Staubdichtung / Oberkante Buchse. Die älteren Castings und alle Domain-Castings sollten nur 95 mm Abstand haben.


----------



## jomei21 (30. November 2014)

Cool danke fürs nachgucken...
Zwar komplett OT aber bevor ich einen eigenen Thread aufmache...
Wofür sind Buchsen in der Gabel eigentlich da?
Zum Nachschauen musstest du das Casting abziehen?
Laut Ersatzteiliste sieht es so aus als ob eine Umrüstung auf Coil bei 180mm nicht möglich ist (nur solo air vs. dpa), stimmt das?

@JackZero 
Die Kette muss wahrscheinlich gekürzt werden (V.SX-->Torque)? 

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. November 2014)

In den Buchsen laufen die Standrohre.


----------



## hepp (1. Dezember 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> Cool danke fürs nachgucken...
> Zwar komplett OT aber bevor ich einen eigenen Thread aufmache...
> Wofür sind Buchsen in der Gabel eigentlich da?
> Zum Nachschauen musstest du das Casting abziehen?
> ...



... ja, um es überprüfen zu können mußt Du die Standrohre abziehen. Mit Coil-Gabeln geht es auch, Du brauchst aber eine Hülse, um den Schaft der Federeinheit zu verlängern: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-hulse-zur-federwegserweiterung-auf-170-180mm


----------



## madmike85 (1. Dezember 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> ... ja, um es überprüfen zu können mußt Du die Standrohre abziehen. Mit Coil-Gabeln geht es auch, Du brauchst aber eine Hülse, um den Schaft der Federeinheit zu verlängern: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-hulse-zur-federwegserweiterung-auf-170-180mm


Ich habe auch noch paar Hülsen Zuhause. 
Aber man sollte dann die Feder eine Stufe weicher wählen um den Federweg auch effektiv nutzen zu können


----------



## jomei21 (1. Dezember 2014)

So Gabel ist angekommen und gleich eine weitere peinliche Frage:
Gabel macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, hat kein spürbares Losbrechmoment, allerdings schmatzt und gluggert es beim ein- und ausfedern per Hand recht deutlich (bei meiner Fox hör ich da gar nix)...
Ist das normal, hat das was mit "open bath" zu tun?
Dank und Gruß

p.s. war jetzt meine letzte Frage zu Gabeltechnologie im Torque Forum, versprochen...


----------



## hepp (1. Dezember 2014)

Ein gewisser Geräuchpegel ist normal.


----------



## Kadauz (2. Dezember 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> So Gabel ist angekommen und gleich eine weitere peinliche Frage:
> Gabel macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, hat kein spürbares Losbrechmoment, allerdings schmatzt und gluggert es beim ein- und ausfedern per Hand recht deutlich (bei meiner Fox hör ich da gar nix)...
> Ist das normal, hat das was mit "open bath" zu tun?
> Dank und Gruß
> ...



Meine 2009er Fox Talas mit "Open Bath" schlürft und schmatzt was das Zeugs hält (vorallem die Zugstufe), und das schon von Beginn an. Läuft aber tadellos. Liegt wohl am offenen Bad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (5. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen andere Wippe die am Canyon Torque FRX bj 2010 passt?  Von einem anderen "Tuning" hersteller oder von einem anderen Fahrrad?  

Canyon treibt mich zur Verzweiflung, der Kundenservice kann mir seid September keinen nichtmal einen ungefähren Termin nennen ab wann Wippen oder Kettenstreben fürs 2010er Torque FRX wieder verfügbar sind. Hoffentlich hab ich nicht Pech und die Teile gibt es gar nicht mehr.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2014)

Schau doch in die Explosionszeichnungen. Da sollte man es rauslesen können.
Ne Freigabe wirst du dafür nicht bekommen - und der Sinn dahinter ist mehr als fraglich. V.a. wenn dir n Rahmen für 270,- angeboten wurde - werden die Wippen von Canyon nicht viel weniger kosten?!


----------



## LostLyrics (5. Dezember 2014)

Okok als mir der Rahmen Angeboten wurde wusste ich noch nicht das Canyon keine Teile hat :/


----------



## blazing heat (12. Dezember 2014)

Servus Gemeinde,

habe ein Torque ES von 2008 und möchte hier auf eine andere gabel umrüsten. derzeit ist ein ZS steuersatz verbaut mit einer 1 1/8" marzocchi 66.
da bei endurogabeln die auswahl mit tapered-schaft grösser ist (und auch einfacher mal zu bekommen) würde ich gerne auch auf die neue variante umrüsten.

wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, hat das torque es 2008 ein durchgehendes steuerrohr mit 44er innenmass?
soll heissen, wenn ich den unteren teil des steuersatzes gegen diesen hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...zschale-unten-1-5-integral-black-EC44-40.html
tausche, kann ich tapered gabeln einbauen???

wenn ihr das wisst und bestätigen könnt wäre ich dankbar.


achja, ist hier jemand aus der mainzer gegend der einen L-Rahmen hat und eher M bräuchte? ich glaube bei mir ists umgekehrt (oder besser, seit den alpen diesen jahres weis ichs) ---> jemand tauschinteresse?


gruss daniel


----------



## Jogi (14. Dezember 2014)

blazing heat schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> habe ein Torque ES von 2008 und möchte hier auf eine andere gabel umrüsten. derzeit ist ein ZS steuersatz verbaut mit einer 1 1/8" marzocchi 66.
> da bei endurogabeln die auswahl mit tapered-schaft grösser ist (und auch einfacher mal zu bekommen) würde ich gerne auch auf die neue variante umrüsten.
> ...


Wenn du eine 2008er Rahmen hast, bekommst du keine tapered Gabel rein. Der Gabelschaft ist eben "tapered" (=konisch) und nicht nur am Lagersitz dicker.


----------



## blazing heat (14. Dezember 2014)

ein tapered schaft ist doch unten 1,5" und oben 1 1/8", oder?
dazwischen eben stufenlos alles dazwischen!?
ein steuersatz ec44/40 hat unten einen durchmesser von 40mm innen, also 1,5"? da das lager in einer "external cup" läuft, kann der durchmesser des lagers grösser sein als beim zero stack?!
so verstehe ich das?!

bist du dir sicher, dass es nicht passt?


----------



## Jogi (15. Dezember 2014)

blazing heat schrieb:


> ein tapered schaft ist doch unten 1,5" und oben 1 1/8", oder?
> dazwischen eben stufenlos alles dazwischen!?
> ein steuersatz ec44/40 hat unten einen durchmesser von 40mm innen, also 1,5"? da das lager in einer "external cup" läuft, kann der durchmesser des lagers grösser sein als beim zero stack?!
> so verstehe ich das?!
> ...



Vergiss es! Es passt nicht!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es ein druchgängiges 44er Maß ist, kannst du sehrwohl eine Tapered Gabel verbauen. Brauchst halt den passenden Steuersatz, z.B. von Hope. Hab ich bei meinem CC Rad auch gemacht.


----------



## blazing heat (16. Dezember 2014)

hm so dachte ich von der logik her ja auch. dann müsste der aus meinem link mich doch ein stück weiter bringen?!
steuerrohr vom torque sollte 44er innendurchmesser haben (das ist aber nicht wissen, sondern eher vermuten aufgrund vom aussendurchmesser und der zylindrischen form. wenns draussen nicht so kalt wäre würde ich gabel und steuersatz mal ausbauen und kucken.

mal mit frauchen reden ob ichs im wohnzimmer machen darf


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja der aus deinem Link würde gehen. Um sicher zu gehen würde ich dir auch zum Ausbau raten und mit nem Messschieber das Steuerrohr vermessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2014)

Servus!

Wiess einer wie ich die X01 Kassette demontieren kann? Torque EX Trailflow 14.

Hab neue LRS und wurde gerne die montieren, weiss aber nicht wie es geht.


----------



## Catweazle81 (17. Dezember 2014)

@kneesliding Schau Dir doch mal die entsprechende Service-Source von SRAM an, ich denke da wird Dir geholfen. Klick


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich, aber da ist kein Lockring bei mir drauf.





Das Rote teil ist bei mir nicht vorhanden.


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2014)

So ist es bei mir...


----------



## Catweazle81 (17. Dezember 2014)

Mmh, da müsste eigentlich ein Lockring drauf sein, wie sollte die Kassette sonst befestigt sein!? Wenn Du nicht weiter kommst würd ich die Geschichte mal kurz per E-Mail mit Bild an Canyon schicken und telefonisch nachhaken (damit es schneller geht). Die Canyon-Techniker sollten Dir rasch weiterhelfen können…


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

das Loclring ist angeblich integriert. Aber die Verzahnung ist bei mir nicht dran.
Wahrscheinlich hat Canyon bei der Montage es kaputt gemacht.

Shit.


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2014)

So, gerade mit Canyon Telefoniert, da ist definitiv was Foul.

Muss entweder Laufrad Hinschicken zum Austausch. Da ich aber gerne über die Weihnachtszeiten Rad fahren möchte, muss ich wohl hinfahren.
Dann wird direkt repariert, Bzw. ausgetauscht.

Pete


----------



## Catweazle81 (17. Dezember 2014)

Shice, aber was willst machen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## kneesliding (18. Dezember 2014)

So,

war bei Canyon vor Ort.
Ist im Eimer! Bekomme aber ein komplett neuen Hinterrad mit Kassette, Da der Ausbau der Kassette nicht mehr geht.

Dauert halt paar Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (18. Dezember 2014)

Tolle Geschichte. Dachte Du wolltest eh ein anderen LRS verbauen? Konnten die Dir keine Kassette mitgeben?


----------



## kneesliding (18. Dezember 2014)

Angeblich keine da.

Aber ja, ein anderen LRS kommt drauf.


----------



## Catweazle81 (18. Dezember 2014)

Naja, bei dem Sauwetter entgeht Dir ja dann nicht sooo viel. Gute Wahl in Hinsicht des LRS, aber wieso der Stilbruch in Bezug auf das Farbklima? Absicht oder Angebot/Preisfrage?


----------



## jomei21 (21. Dezember 2014)

So die letzten Züge sind gekürzt, der Bock steht ersteinmal bereit...




2 Fragen hätt ich noch:
Die Schraube am Rockerarm wird doch mit 6Nm angezogen? Bei mir dreht sich die Saganzeige irgendwie mit...steht immer auf 0?
kennt das jemand?
An die Hammerschmidtfahrer (falls es die noch gibt:
Habt Ihr Distanzscheiben zwischen ISCG und Tragteller (kann bestimmt von Rahmen zu Rahmen variieren)? ich glaube einen mini Versatz gesehen zu haben und habe welche drangemacht, der vorbesitzer ist alledings problemlos ohne gefahren!?
THX und Gruß


----------



## whurr (21. Dezember 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> ...
> An die Hammerschmidtfahrer (falls es die noch gibt:
> Habt Ihr Distanzscheiben zwischen ISCG und Tragteller...


 Ich hab da keine.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jochen,
die SAG Anzeige kannst du in die Tonne treten, funktioniert nedd. Broken by Design! Eine Hammers. habe ich nicht. Das Radl sieht trotzdem gut aus, viel Spass damit. Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr0815 (22. Dezember 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> Die Schraube am Rockerarm wird doch mit 6Nm angezogen? Bei mir dreht sich die Saganzeige irgendwie mit...steht immer auf 0?
> kennt das jemand?


 
Hatte ich auch erst. Ich habs dann nochmal auseinander genommen und ordentlich gefettet, dann lief das auch


----------



## jomei21 (23. Dezember 2014)

dann wird es erstmal so gefahren,
wenn ich das schaltwerk wechsel, probiere ich mal die hs ohne us zu befestigen...
zee oder slx?
saganzeige wird ignoriert!
thx


----------



## whurr (23. Dezember 2014)

Solange Du die HS fährst, macht ZEE mehr Sinn.


----------



## RalfH1972 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

Nach langer Pause möchte ich gerne wieder ein MTB haben.
Die Auswahl ist ja riesig, aber da mein Rennrad auch von Canyon ist, sollte das neue Rad auch ein Canyon sein.

Von Bekannten wurde mir gesagt das ich mir ein Enduro kaufen sollte, da ich damit meine Touren fahren kann und sie auch mal in einen Park begleiten kann.
Habe jetzt dieses Exemplar gefunden und mal fragen was die Profis davon halten und was es Wert ist??

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/519409-canyon-torque-frx-superenduro

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Januar 2015)

Das FRX ist halt eig ein Downhiller. Der hat es jetzt etwas leichter aufgebaut... Aber ich meine der Sitzwinkel ist recht flach. Wobei mit der 160er Gabel... könnte der wieder passen... Radstand ist auch ziemlich lang(?), Lenkeinkel... Evtl auch etwas zu flach. 
Es ist halt ein zusammengebasteltes Rad. Wer genau sowas sucht, ist bestimmt gut bedient. Kein schlechtes rad, man muss sich aber der Vor- und Nachteile bewusst sein. Da du scheinbar länger nicht auf dem MTB unterwegs warst... würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt genau zu dem Rad raten...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Januar 2015)

RalfH1972 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> Nach langer Pause möchte ich gerne wieder ein MTB haben.
> Die Auswahl ist ja riesig, aber da mein Rennrad auch von Canyon ist, sollte das neue Rad auch ein Canyon sein.
> ...


Kann dir mein Torque ans Herz legen. Hab ich damals auch "One Bike for all" gekauft.




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/500528-canyon-torque-alpinist-m-2012


----------



## RalfH1972 (5. Januar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Kann dir mein Torque ans Herz legen. Hab ich damals auch "One Bike for all" gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber mit 1.93m brauche ich ein L Rahmen.
Eigentlich bin ich auch eher eine Frohnatur und liebe Farben, aber das Bike in ganz schwarz hat schon etwas für sich.


----------



## RalfH1972 (5. Januar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Das FRX ist halt eig ein Downhiller. Der hat es jetzt etwas leichter aufgebaut... Aber ich meine der Sitzwinkel ist recht flach. Wobei mit der 160er Gabel... könnte der wieder passen... Radstand ist auch ziemlich lang(?), Lenkeinkel... Evtl auch etwas zu flach.
> Es ist halt ein zusammengebasteltes Rad. Wer genau sowas sucht, ist bestimmt gut bedient. Kein schlechtes rad, man muss sich aber der Vor- und Nachteile bewusst sein. Da du scheinbar länger nicht auf dem MTB unterwegs warst... würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt genau zu dem Rad raten...


Wieso würdest du mir nicht unbedingt dazu raten?


----------



## RalfH1972 (5. Januar 2015)

Gebe zu das ich mich hierbei in erster Linie von der Optik leiten lasse und seine Angaben machen mich neugierig.
Ist das Rad mit 14,2kg wirklich so leicht? 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Januar 2015)

Aus den oben genannten Gründen. Ist ein downhill Rahmen. Du willst auch Touren fahren/Berg/etc. Dafür ist es kein Rad. In meinen Augen ist es höchstens ein Freerider... Nach deiner Beschreibung suchst du ein Enduro, oder was man heutzutage so nennt. 
Und da wäre es bei canyon beim Torque FR schon oberstes Limit. Eher ein Strive oder Spectral...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (5. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab selber ein Torque FRX, im Moment als Downhiller aufgebaut.
Mit Singlecrown kann mans schin in gewisser weiße als "Enduro" benutzen, braucht man aber schon gut Power in den Beinen um das bergauf zu treten.

Ob sich das mit ner 160mm Gabel brauchbar fährt kann ich jetzt allerdings net sagen, ist auch eigentlich nich der Sinn vom FRX da ne 160mm Gabel einzubauen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde wäre das Torque EX oder das Strive sinnvoller für deinen Einsatzbereich, die treten sich auch deutlich leichter bergauf.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Januar 2015)

Ach genau, es heißt ja nimmer FR, sondern EX .


----------



## madmike85 (5. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mein FRX auch Tourentauglich aufgebaute, ich empfand es sogar wesentlich besser bergauf als mein FR welches ich vorher (mit den gleichen Komponenten!!!) gefahren bin


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Januar 2015)

Ui, hier gehts ja um mein Radl 
klar ist das Torque FRX nicht das klassiche Tourenrad. Aber mit dem Aufbau den ich gemacht habe mit 14,2kg ohne Pedale und der 30/42er Übersetzung kommt man, erst recht wenn man wie der Fragesteller, einiges an Kilometern aufm Renner reißt, jedes Mittelgebirge hoch. Es hat aber in die andere Richtung einfach unausschöpfliche reserven. Parkbesuche? Locker! Desweiteren sind die Spank Spike35 Laufräder mit 2060g für ein Enduro recht schwer, aber eben absolut Parktauglich. Am Laufradsatz und den Reifen lassen sich gut und gerne nochmal 600g sparen, wo wir dann bei knapp 13,5kg plus Pedale lägen. Und das ist Stand heute ein guter Enduro-Wert. 
Nichts desto trotz möchte ich ihm nix aufschwatzen. Fällt bzw fiele mir eh schwer mich von diesem Bike zu trennen.


----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

wie werde ich am besten die blöde blaue Linie am oberrohr des 2012er Fr los, ohne das schöne matt Schwarz darunter zu beeinträchtigen?
thx


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

Aceton und Lappen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jaamaa (8. Januar 2015)

Nagellackentferner sollte auch funktionieren...


----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

danke rainer, jaamaa
das schwarz wird nicht mit abgerubbelt?


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

Nein, ist doch eloxiert. Viel Spass beim rubbeln. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

Nochmal danke...
hab ich mal zum Anlass genommen mich oberflächlich mit der anodischen oxidation auseinander zusetzen;-)
da freu ich mich doch aufs intensive rubbeln heute Abend:$


----------



## jaamaa (8. Januar 2015)

Also Vorsicht! Wenn man zu doll oder zu lange an einer Stelle reibt, wird auch das schwarz  heller. Deshalb nur bei guter Beleuchtung und nicht im dunklen Keller machen,  dann passt das.


----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

was dann aber ein mechanisches Problem ist und kein chemisches?


----------



## jaamaa (8. Januar 2015)

Das spielt ja letztendlich keine Rolle... weg ist weg


----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

das Risiko von der stylepolizei angehalten zu werden ist erheblich gesunken...
hat mit aceton gut funktioniert


----------



## kneesliding (12. Januar 2015)

Hi,


weißt einer wie groß der Gummiring am X-12 Steckachse ist? Muss zum Baumarkt auf den Heimweg vorbei, und wurde gerne eins kaufen.

Hab aber die Steckachse vergessen...


Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (12. Januar 2015)

@kneesliding EPDM O-Ring mit 11,3 x 2 mm.


----------



## Lukas_98 (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein paar Fragen an diejenigen, die bereits die Lager am Torque EX (2013 oder jünger) gewechselt haben: an meinem Torque laufen einige Lager schon ziemlich rau und die würde ich gerne tauschen. Welche Lager benötige ich alle und wo bestell ich die am Besten? Die Bezeichnung in der Canyon Explosionszeichnung hab ich zwar schon gefunden, finde dazu jedoch im Internet nichts...
Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau wie ich die Lager am besten aus- und einpresse. Könnte mir das vielleicht jemand erklären bzw. Tipps dazu geben? Insbesondere beim Lager zwischen Rocker Arm und Unterrohr weiß ich nicht wie ich die rote Abdeckscheibe, das Lager und die Führung für die Schraube voneinander trennen soll.
Oder habt ihr die Lager in einer Werkstatt tauschen lassen und könnt mir da etwas empfehlen?

Wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn mir jemand mit meinen ganzen Fragen helfen könnte,
Lukas


----------



## pauing (18. Januar 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/528397-canyon-torque-ex-gapstar-2013-gr-s-weisz


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## Jierdan (23. Januar 2015)

Fährt jemand einen DT Swiss M210 im Torque? Funktioniert das halbwegs?


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2015)

Gibts den in 241/76? Würde ich mich erst mal schlau machen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jierdan (23. Januar 2015)

öhhh, ich korrigiere mich. DT Swiss EX 200. den Gibts in 222, was auch passt.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2015)

Ok, das ist dann ein älterer Rahmen.


----------



## niki_ta (25. Januar 2015)

tach, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem innenlager (Alpinist von 2013). kann es sein, dass die lagerschale eingepresst ist? Ich brings nämlich nicht raus...


----------



## HansDampf89 (25. Januar 2015)

Nein. Muss ein normales BSA Gewinde sein. Drehst du auch in die richtige Richtung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki_ta (25. Januar 2015)

ich denke schon, gegen die tretrichtung sollte es doch auf gehen.


----------



## kneesliding (26. Januar 2015)

Hi,

bin am Überlegen mein Torque noch mehr Persönlich zu machen...

Hatte überlegt mir einen e.thirteen TRS Race Kurbel drauf zu machen, passt der auf mein BB oder brauch ich dazu ein neuen?


Pete


----------



## Barney_1 (26. Januar 2015)

niki_ta schrieb:


> ich denke schon, gegen die tretrichtung sollte es doch auf gehen.


Rausdrehen geht in Tretrichtung. Festgezogen wird gegen die Tretrichtung. Auf beiden Seiten versteht sich.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## HansDampf89 (26. Januar 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin am Überlegen mein Torque noch mehr Persönlich zu machen...
> 
> ...


Du brauchst ein neues Tretlager, da e.13 da ein eigenes Maß nutzt


----------



## whurr (27. Januar 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe ein paar Fragen an diejenigen, die bereits die Lager am Torque EX (2013 oder jünger) gewechselt haben: an meinem Torque laufen einige Lager schon ziemlich rau und die würde ich gerne tauschen. Welche Lager benötige ich alle und wo bestell ich die am Besten? Die Bezeichnung in der Canyon Explosionszeichnung hab ich zwar schon gefunden, finde dazu jedoch im Internet nichts...
> Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau wie ich die Lager am besten aus- und einpresse. Könnte mir das vielleicht jemand erklären bzw. Tipps dazu geben? Insbesondere beim Lager zwischen Rocker Arm und Unterrohr weiß ich nicht wie ich die rote Abdeckscheibe, das Lager und die Führung für die Schraube voneinander trennen soll.
> Oder habt ihr die Lager in einer Werkstatt tauschen lassen und könnt mir da etwas empfehlen?
> ...



Zu Wechseln findest Du hier im Thread einige Erkärungen.

Als Liste kann ich Dir die hier geben.
Das sind die Canyon Ersatzteile.

4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von € 6,95
4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von € 11,90
2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum Stückpreis von € 14,90

Bestellen kann man die auch deutlich günstiger im Netz.
Z.B. bei http://kugellagershopberlin.de/

Tauschen bei Canyon wird recht teuer.
Das kostet die allgemeine Wartung plus extra pro Lager nach Aufwand.

Mit dem 2013er stehst Du schon mal gut da.
Das untere Hauptlager ist bis zum 2011er Rahmen ein Drama. Ab 2012 ist das deutlich einfacher gelößt.


----------



## whurr (27. Januar 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hatte ja hier nach Tips zum Wechsel auf 1x10 gefragt und der Umbau ist jetzt endlich abgeschlossen.

OneUp Radcage mit SLX und einer X01 Kurbel.

Kettenlienie passt gut und das Ganze funktionierte fast ohne Einstellen von Anfang an.
Beim Rückwärzpedalieren auf dem kleinsten Ritzel schleift die Ketten ganz leicht am zweiten. Das ist aber absolut verschmerzbar.

Kettenlänge ist "groß-groß" plus 4 Glieder. Nur plus 2 hätte den max Federweg nicht ganz überlebt.

Voher






Nachher





Gewichtsunterschied: 1kg


----------



## piotty (27. Januar 2015)

hallo leute,
hat schon jemand einem torque vertride 2010 einen vorderradnabenelektromotor spendiert? hat jemand erfahrung mit vorderradnabenelektroantriebselbstbau oder tuning hier im fred? würde mich freuen über pos. antworten oder links. danke?


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2015)

Gibts keine motorisierte Beförderung in Bikeparks mehr?  Ich weiss gerade nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## kneesliding (27. Januar 2015)

Bissl Früh fürs April, April.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (28. Januar 2015)

Hab eine Frage - werde aus der Canyon Webseite nicht schlau:
das Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 von 2010 hat welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser? 30,9 oder 31,6?


----------



## Jierdan (28. Januar 2015)

Kann grade nicht nachmessen, aber meine Freundin fährt eins und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das 30.9 waren.


----------



## Catweazle81 (28. Januar 2015)

@dragonjackson schau doch mal hier nach, ich denke da wird Deine Frage eindeutig beantwortet.


----------



## dragonjackson (28. Januar 2015)

Hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich von Canyons Seite nicht schlau werde: denn ein FRX wird da nicht aufgeführt:
New Torque Serie: 30,9mm
Torque ES Serie: 31,6mm


----------



## piotty (28. Januar 2015)

also keine elktrofreaks unter den torque usern?


----------



## Catweazle81 (28. Januar 2015)

Mmh, OK. Ich weiß das er beim 2011er Torque Frx Ltd. (M) 31,6mm war. Da sollte es beim 2010er auch so sein, da erst ab den 2014er MTB Modellen generell auf 30,9mm umgestellt wurde…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Januar 2015)

Ja beim 2011er war es 31,6.

Ist übrigens ein Punkt der mich auch interessiert, die Sattelklemme hat einen Durchmesser von 36mm 

Kann mir jemand zufällig einen Hersteller nennen, der schöne eloxierte Klemmen in diesem Maß anbietet? Hatte bisher nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Catweazle81 (29. Januar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 von 2010 hat welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser?


Habe heute mit einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter gesprochen, es sind 31,6mm.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Februar 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> 4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von € 6,95
> 4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: 61902-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von € 11,90
> 2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) --* Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -*- zum Stückpreis von € 14,90
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tipp...

Bei meinem Torque musste ich die GE8C schon mehrmals wechseln. Habe jetzt aber eine gute Alternative gefunden ....  Kunststofflager von igus.

igubal Gelenklager Maßreihe E Kalotte aus J
Artikelnummer EGLM-08 J
Preis... keine Ahnung. Ich glaube ein paar Euro
igus Tel. 02203-9649-0

Wichtig ist das J... die sind dann verstärkt.

Bisher laufen die problemlos


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte die Lager am Rockerarm meines Torque EX 2013 tauschen (7902VRD). Nach einem Anruf bei Canyon sind die Lager erst wieder im Juni lieferbar.
Jetzt suche ich eine Alternative. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesen 7902-2RS MAX Enduro Angular Contact Bearing 15x28x7 Lagern gemacht? Die Information habe ich aus dem Strive Thread. Wenns hier schonmal besprochen wurde, sorry habs nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
Danke für eine Antwort im voraus.

@jaamaa Danke nochmal für den Tipp, beim nächsten Wechsel werde ich auch die Plastikdinger reinmachen, 
Die Lager hatten mich auch schon etwas genervt, aktuell halten sie noch.

Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2015)

Enduro Lager sind top, fahre ich seit Jahren in all meinen Fullys. Kannst du bedenkenlos verbauen.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Februar 2015)

Blöde Frage - hat jemand von euch im Torque FRX von 2010(!) hinten ein 650b reingehalten/-geschraubt/-gefahren?


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre das 2011 FRX Ltd. und bin mir ziemlich sicher das es nicht passen würde.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Februar 2015)

Hmm, bin mir nicht sicher. Habe momentan die 2.5 Muddy Mary verbaut und an der Tretlager-Schwinge ist noch sooo viel Luft. 
Daher die Vermutung. Muss mal nachher ein Bild machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Blöde Frage - hat jemand von euch im Torque FRX von 2010(!) hinten ein 650b reingehalten/-geschraubt/-gefahren?


Ja, ist eine blöde Frage  (nicht böse gemeint!) Erstens mal glaube ich nicht, dass das passen wird. Ich hatte zwar nur ein 2009er FR und habe ein 2012er FRX aber bei keinem von beiden wäre genug Platz, um ein 650b Laufrad *mit vernünftigen Reifen* unterzubringen. Und genau da liegt nämlich der Hund begraben... es gibt einige, die denken, dass sie die tollsten Schlaumeier sind, und sich 650b Laufräder in ihre 26" Rahmen stecken - damit das halbwegs passt, müssen sie dann flachere Reifen fahren. Was haben sie dann gewonnen? Schwereres Laufrad (weil größere Felge und längere Speichen), instabileres Laufrad (wegen der längeren Speichen), weniger Reifenvolumen und somit weniger Dämpfung respektive Grip und Komfort - ist es das, was du willst?  Oder anders gefragt: was erhoffst du dir von dem Umbau? Der Abrollumfang eines "Monsterchens" wie der 2.5er MM unterscheidet sich kaum von einem nicht ganz so wuchtigen Reifen auf 650b, also kein nennenswerter Gewinn an der Stelle...


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Februar 2015)

Ok, damits nicht nur beim Geschwätz bleibt, hier die Bilder.
Bzgl. der Freiräume, in der Höhe habe ich mit dem MM 2.5 (welcher wirklich ein Monster ist - siehe Reifenbreite-Datenbank) ganze 3cm +/-1mm Luft, an den Seiten ca. 1cm.
Ich habe eben vor (für mich!) vernünftige Reifen aufzuziehen, diese bauen nicht so breit & hoch.
Und dann eben evtl. in 650b. 

Über Gewicht, Steifigkeit und Nachteile der größeren Räder - bitte Euch, da gibts genug Threads. Bins auch Leid.
Wollte hier auch keine Diskussion um den Sinn oder 650er Räder lostreten. Mir gehts um die reine Machbarkeit. Sinnvoll oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2015)

Freerider1504, hast du die Lager in England bestellt, oder bekommt man die auch bei uns? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab Sie damals immer über Toxoholics (ehemaliger Fox Vertrieb) bestellt.


----------



## whurr (12. Februar 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp...
> igubal Gelenklager Maßreihe E Kalotte aus J
> Artikelnummer EGLM-08 J


Super, DANKE, ich hab noch einen Satz auf Lager, danach werde ich die auch testen.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Bisher laufen die problemlos


Wie lange ist das denn und wie lange haben bei Dir die "normalen" gehalten?


----------



## whurr (12. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich möchte die Lager am Rockerarm meines Torque EX 2013 tauschen (7902VRD)...


Da müßte es doch auch Standart Lager geben.
Werden anscheinend auch im FRX verbaut.
Guck mal hier (samt folgenden Kommentaren).


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> Super, DANKE, ich hab noch einen Satz auf Lager, danach werde ich die auch testen.
> 
> 
> Wie lange ist das denn und wie lange haben bei Dir die "normalen" gehalten?


Die ersten haben ca 10 Wochen gehalten...  und ich habe das Rad im Winter bekommen, bin also wenig gefahren. Dann gute 1 1/2 Jahre,  dann wieder nur ein halbes Jahr. Die anderen Lager am Bike sind gut...  die Dämpferbuchsen jetzt nach 3 Jahren hin. 
Die igus habe ich im Juni 2014 eingebaut. Bin seit dem nicht übermäßig viel gefahren, dafür aber sehr viel Park und das Torque  musste 8 Tage in Saalbach heftigst leiden  Somit haben die Lager den Belastungstest gemeistert...  andere Parts am Bike leider nicht... 
Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich. Letztendlich spricht auch noch das Preis /Leistung Verhältnis für die igus.


----------



## RealG (12. Februar 2015)

Habe zwar schon im Forum gewühlt, bei Canyon nachgefragt, aber ich werde nicht schlau draus:

Beim Nachrüsten eines CCDB air in ein Canyon Tourque Trailflow 2012: Können die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer verwendet werden?
Laut Canyon nein. Ich benötige die Buchsen des Herstellers. Nach der Explosionszeichnungen der Modelle 2012 und 2013 ist die Artikelnummer der Buchsen aber gleich. Das Modell 2013 war mit dem CCDB ausgestattet. 

Problem ist auch: Die Buchsen-Maße laut Canyon 22,2 x 8 mm. Zum CCDB air Dämpfer finde ich bei den einschlägigen Bezugsquellen ausschließlich 22,1 x 8 mm.

Was nun? ... Und bitte nicht immer nur auf "Huber Bushings" macht passende hinweisen.


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Was spricht gegen Huber Buchsen? Ich habe auch drin CCDB Air im 2013er Torque EX. Sie sind echt klasse, ich empfehle sie auch jedem der neue Buchsen braucht.

Ich habe jetzt die Enduro Lager aus England bestellt, sind schon in der Post. Mit den G8C Lagern hatte ich auch so meine Problemchen, der Satz der jetzt
eingebaut ist hält bin jetzt. Dieses Jahr ist auch wieder Saalbach gebucht, ich lass mich mal überraschen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RealG (12. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Huber Buchsen? Ich habe auch drin CCDB Air im 2013er Torque EX. Sie sind echt klasse, ich empfehle sie auch jedem der neue Buchsen braucht.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die Enduro Lager aus England bestellt, sind schon in der Post. Mit den G8C Lagern hatte ich auch so meine Problemchen, der Satz der jetzt
> eingebaut ist hält bin jetzt. Dieses Jahr ist auch wieder Saalbach gebucht, ich lass mich mal überraschen.
> ...



Habe gar nichts gegen die Huber Bushings! Ich möchte wissen,  ob man die vorhandenen Buchsen nutzen kann. Auch interessiert mich darum es von Rock Shox Buchsen in 22,2 x 8 gibt, für den CCDB air aber nur 22,1 angeboten werden.

Was kostet denn der passende Satz von Huber Bushings?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe damals 35€ bezahlt + Versand wenn ich es noch recht weiss. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (13. Februar 2015)

Hab mir grade mal die Geometrietabelle vom aktuellen DHX reingezogen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es eher lang zu sein scheint, sehe ich das richtig? 578mm Oberrohrlänge in "S" scheinen mir extrem viel zu sein, beim Transition tr250 wäre das z.B. schon "M". "S" wäre dort satte 35mm kürzer und auch das tr500 wäre noch 20mm kürzer. 

Oder vergleiche ich da Äpfel mit Birnen und das lange Oberrohr wird durch andere Geometriewerte (Sitzwinkel vielleicht? Canyon 67°, Transition 72,6°) relativiert?


----------



## whurr (13. Februar 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die ersten haben ca 10 Wochen gehalten...  und ich habe das Rad im Winter bekommen, bin also wenig gefahren. Dann gute 1 1/2 Jahre,  dann wieder nur ein halbes Jahr. Die anderen Lager am Bike sind gut...  die Dämpferbuchsen jetzt nach 3 Jahren hin.
> Die igus habe ich im Juni 2014 eingebaut. Bin seit dem nicht übermäßig viel gefahren, dafür aber sehr viel Park und das Torque  musste 8 Tage in Saalbach heftigst leiden  Somit haben die Lager den Belastungstest gemeistert...  andere Parts am Bike leider nicht...
> Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich. Letztendlich spricht auch noch das Preis /Leistung Verhältnis für die igus.


Meine ersten haben ca. eine Saison gehalten.
Die zweiten sind (trotz ursprünglich falschem Fettens) noch OK.
Ich hab jetzt allerdings ein anderes Rad für den Park ... darum wird das Torque ziemlich geschont.
Bis auf die großen Lager der Wippe hab ich alle anderen auch schon wechseln müssen.


----------



## kneesliding (14. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Enduro Lager aus England bestellt,



Hast du ein Link dazu?


----------



## rmfausi (14. Februar 2015)

Hier der Link zum Shop.
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RealG (16. Februar 2015)

Wieder mal eine (blöde) Frage zur Dämpferumrüstung im Canyon Torque Rahmen (2012):

Wie den CCDB air einbauen? Luftkammer nach unten oder oben?

Im Laufe der Modelljahre wurden die Dämpfer mal so mal so verbaut.
Hat sich evt. die Geometrie der Rahmen verändert, so dass auch die Einbaulage der Dämpfer verändert wurde?

Villeicht hat jemand genau diese Umrüstung durchgeführt und hat ein Foto zu dieser Änderung?

Habt Ihr übrigens auch Probleme mit der oberen Dämpferschraube? - Werde diese Ausbohren müssen. Inbus = Rund


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2015)

Hi,
wie herum du den Dämpfer einbaust ist von der Funktion her eigentlich Wurst. Es kann sein dass der Dämpfer
nur in einer Richtung reinpasst ohne zu schleifen/sperren, das ist von der Rahmengröße abhängig. Ich habe meinen DB Air gedreht weil er mir mit dem
Piggy unten besser gefällt und die Kolbenstange immer im Öl läuft. Die Schraube ist aus Aluminium und will sehr pfleglich behandelt
werden. ich habe bei Canyon diese schonmal nachbestellt und eine aus Alu und eine aus Stahl bekommen. Es gab mal dazu eine längere
Diskussion vor 2-3 Jahren hier im Fred zum Schraubenproblem.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2015)

RealG schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine (blöde) Frage zur Dämpferumrüstung im Canyon Torque Rahmen (2012):
> 
> Wie den CCDB air einbauen? Luftkammer nach unten oder oben?
> 
> ...


Moin, ich hatte mein 12er Alpinist auch mit dem CCDB Air aufgerüstet und genau wie @rmfausi schon geschrieben hat mit Piggy nach unten. Ging problemlos in meinem M Rahmen. Das Dilemma mit der Dämpferschraube hatten wohl damals 90% der Torques. Stahlschraube bestellen und gut is.


----------



## kneesliding (16. Februar 2015)

Bei meins 2014er ist es ab werk auch so.

little piggy nach unten....


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eben die Lager 7902 für den Rockerarm bekommen, welche Seite kommt nochmal nach aussen blau oder schwarz? Danke für eine Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## RealG (16. Februar 2015)

@schbiker Vielen Dank für die Info! Mein Rahmen hat auch Größe M. Also gehe ich's genau so an. Das Schaubenproblem habe ich hier im Forum schon gefunden.Teile (Mutter und Schraube) sind bei Canyon bestellt. Ich bekomme auch die Stahlschraube. Zwar könnte man hier wieder das Rätseln anfangen Stahlschraube in Alu-Mutter? - Schwamm drüber!


----------



## Catweazle81 (16. Februar 2015)

Also im Torque EX 2014 in Größe M hab ich den Piggy beim CCDBAir MIT CS (!) nach unten. Unabhängig von besserer Ereichbarkeit der Einstellschrauben; der Umstellhebel der CS-Funktion kann beim M-Rahmen in das Oberrohr schlagen, sollte der Hebel nicht korrekt links/rechts stehen. Kann ja im Eifer des Gefechts auch mal nur Mittig stehen und da wird’s dann kritisch.


----------



## Catweazle81 (16. Februar 2015)

Ach ja, Thema obere Dämpferschraube (Alu). Im Normalfall ist diese (auch die untere) mit Loctite mittelfest gesichert. Um diese zu lösen auf der linken Seite (Mutter) mit einem Heißluftfön oder Lötkolben erwärmen, um so den Schraubenkleber zu lösen. So hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Aluschraube.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2015)

So mein Torque wird wieder etwas modifiziert, aktueller Zustand





Änderungen:
Umbau auf 10fach, XT Ritzelpaket + Kette, Zee Shifter 10fach, Zee Schaltwerk Shadow+ (FR Version), Kettenführung kommt weg, Narrow Wide Kettenblatt in grün, Alle Lager tauschen (gerade alle 10 Stück für 13€ bestellt)


----------



## RealG (16. Februar 2015)

Habe es mit Heißluft versucht - ohne Erfolg. Es gibt in diesem Zusammenhang die unterschiedlichsten Theorien. Alu kaltverschweißt, zu hohes Anzugsmoment, der Schraubensicherungskleber ...

Sobald ich den neuen Dämpfer einbauen kann werde ich mir den Fall ganz genau ansehen. Vielleicht nehme ich nur leichtfesten Loctite und versuche ein wenig weniger Anzugsmoment.
Vielleicht sollte man diese Schraubverbindung auch nicht nur 1 x im Jahr öffnen, wenn der Dämpfer zum Service muss. - Es heißt ja auch wer rastet der rostet!


----------



## Jierdan (16. Februar 2015)

@Freerider1504 : wird ja ziemlich tourig dann, geht das denn gut genug bergauf?


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2015)

Wird auch nicht touriger als jetzt, da aktuell ein mittleres SLX Schaltwerk mit 36er Kettenblatt verbaut ist.
Lediglich die wegfallende Kettenführung erhöht den Tourencharakter, aber nur aus dem Grund, dass an diesen Rahmen fast keine KeFü gescheit passt.

Mit dem DHX Air Dämpfer und zugeschaltetem Pro Pedal sowie ausreichend Luft in der Gabel ist aber eine mittellange Tour ohne krasse Anstiege gut möglich (z.b. im Mittelgebirge). Ist sowieso nur mein Zweit/Dritt/Viert Radl und wird fast nur am Homespot verwendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2015)

RealG schrieb:


> Habe es mit Heißluft versucht - ohne Erfolg. Es gibt in diesem Zusammenhang die unterschiedlichsten Theorien. Alu kaltverschweißt, zu hohes Anzugsmoment, der Schraubensicherungskleber ...
> 
> Sobald ich den neuen Dämpfer einbauen kann werde ich mir den Fall ganz genau ansehen. Vielleicht nehme ich nur leichtfesten Loctite und versuche ein wenig weniger Anzugsmoment.
> Vielleicht sollte man diese Schraubverbindung auch nicht nur 1 x im Jahr öffnen, wenn der Dämpfer zum Service muss. - Es heißt ja auch wer rastet der rostet!


Ich denk das die Theorie mit dem kaltverschweissten Alu noch am ehesten hinkommt. Ich hatte damals bevor die Stahlschraube kam das Gewinde gefettet und ca. einmal die Woche gelöst und wieder auf Drehmoment angezogen. Mit dieser Taktik kam ich ganz gut hin.


----------



## JackZero (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn die Stahlschraube verbaut wird ordentlich Fett auf die konische Innenseite des Schraubenkopf (die Seite die dann also am/im Rockerarm liegt) und Fett auf das Gewinde und auf gar keinen Fall Schraubenkleber.
Dann löst die sich auch noch nach einem Jahr Butterweich.


----------



## jonalisa (16. Februar 2015)

Fettet ihr die Achsen zur Dämpferbefestigung? Ich meine die Achse selbst, welche durch die Dämpferbuchsen geht und nicht das Gewinde an deren Ende.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2015)

Jo.
Hab ich an meinem Alpinist immer so gehandhabt.


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. Februar 2015)

Jap. Ich fette grundsätzlich alle Achsen vorm Einbau.


----------



## JackZero (16. Februar 2015)

dido


----------



## jonalisa (16. Februar 2015)

Geht klar. Hab ich auch immer gemacht, wollte nur mal kurz euer Feedback.


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2015)

Servus...


fährt jemand den X1 mit 30T vorne?

Hab aktuell 32T und bin am Überlegen einen 30T drauf zu machen.


Ich hoffe das es mir ein wenig leichter machen wurde beim hochtreten.


----------



## rmfausi (17. Februar 2015)

Musst halt aufpassen dass das Kettenblatt nicht zu klein ist und die Kette an der Kettenstrebe schleift beim Fahren. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir schleift mit dem 28er nix


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Also bei mir schleift mit dem 28er



Und wie ist der im Bergauf? Mir geht es darum ein bisschen schneller hoch zu fahren.


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte vorher auch ein 32er. Mit dem 28er nutze ich selten hinten das 42er Ritzel , aber ich habe jetzt eben eine Reserve für harte Anstiege oder eben längere Touren. Bei einem Gewicht von 14,7 kg kann ich das schon gebrauchen. Für längere Strecken in der ebene ist es allerdings eher unangenehm


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2015)

Du, ich eh eigentlich nur Hoch und direkt wieder runter, gibt selten Touren wo es lang in der ebene rumgeht.

Danke, ich glaube ich Wechsel um auf 30T.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2015)

Lagersatz für mein 2011er Torque zu nem top Preis


----------



## jaamaa (19. Februar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Lagersatz für mein 2011er Torque zu nem top Preis



Wo bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2015)

Kugellager bla bla bla aus Mindelheim. 
Die vertreiben auch SKF Lager, jedoch hätten die mich circa 100€ gekostet und das war mir für´s Zweitrad/Freerider etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Lukas_98 (19. Februar 2015)

Danke schonmal an diejenigen, die mir mit meiner Frage zu den Lagern geholfen haben!
Was ich noch nicht genau verstehe ist, wie die Teile (Nummern aus der Explosionszeichnung: https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M19-13_BOM_ts.pdf ) 3, 4, 5, 18 und die Teile 4, 5, 7, 19 jeweils miteinander verbunden sind und wie man die voneinander trennen kann, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## jaamaa (19. Februar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kugellager bla bla bla aus Mindelheim.
> Die vertreiben auch SKF Lager, jedoch hätten die mich circa 100€ gekostet und das war mir für´s Zweitrad/Freerider etwas zu teuer.


Bei ebay gefunden. Hast wahrscheinlich die IBU genommen. Extrem günstig... fürs ganze Bike  unglaubliche  10€. Ich glaube ich werde die auch mal probieren. Ist zwar schon wieder China Ware, aber was kommt heutzutage nicht aus China.


----------



## whurr (20. Februar 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> ...Was ich noch nicht genau verstehe ist, wie die Teile (Nummern aus der Explosionszeichnung: https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M19-13_BOM_ts.pdf ) 3, 4, 5, 18 und die Teile 4, 5, 7, 19 jeweils miteinander verbunden sind und wie man die voneinander trennen kann, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


Das ist das einzige Lager was ich noch nicht wechseln mußte, kann es also nicht aus Erfahrung sagen.

Es sieht aber für mich so aus als wären 3 und 6 miteinander verschraubt. Denke also man muß 6 lösen, dann mit 6 die 3 rausdrücken.
Dann die 7 von links rausdrücken oder von rechts rausziehen.
Danach sollte alles "auseinanderfallen".

Berichte doch bitte von Deinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bei ebay gefunden. Hast wahrscheinlich die IBU genommen. Extrem günstig... fürs ganze Bike  unglaubliche  10€. Ich glaube ich werde die auch mal probieren. Ist zwar schon wieder China Ware, aber was kommt heutzutage nicht aus China.


 
Ja genau. Hab die IBU Lager genommen. Reichen völlig aus, sind immerhin Industrielager und lt. Internetrecherche in den letzten Jahren qualitativ deutlich besser geworden im Vergleich zu den ganz billigen China Lagern. 10€ war einfach unschlagbar.

Selbst wenn sie nach 1 Saison durch sind und erneuert werden müssen, fahre ich immernoch günstiger 

Bei meinem anderen Rad verwende ich ausschließlich SKF oder Enduro Lager, aber die waren mir dann doch etwas zu teuer. Die aktuell im Torque befindlichen Lager sind übrigens noch die ersten nach 4 Jahren Einsatz


----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Februar 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> Das sind die Canyon Ersatzteile.
> 
> 4x Artikelnummer: (A1012036) -- Bezeichnung: 698-2ZZ -- zum Stückpreis von € 6,95
> 4x Artikelnummer: (A10000736) - Bezeichnung: *61902*-2RS -- zum Stückpreis von € 11,90
> 2x Artikelnummer: (A1012147) -- Bezeichnung: JNK GE8C -- zum Stückpreis von € 14,90



Sicher, dass es 6902 (=61902) ist? In der Canyon Zeichnung steht als Ersatzteil nämlich 7902, also ein Schrägkugellager und kein Rillenkugellager wie du geschrieben hast.
Und außerdem wundere ich mich noch darüber, dass du zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstreben Lager mit Stahldichtungen (2ZZ) und nicht mit Kunststoffdichtung (2RS) verwendest. Meines Wissens nach sind die mit Kunststoffdichtung schmutzresistenter. Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären, warum du das so machst?


Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die rote Abdeckscheibe vor dem Lager zwischen Rockerarm und Unterrohr eine Schraube ist, die man mit einer Konterringzange o.ä. entfernen muss?


----------



## rmfausi (22. Februar 2015)

Die Deckel sind geschraubt und können  mit einer Zange entfernt werden. Bei Canyon gibts auch ein Tool dazu soweit ich weiß, ist aber nicht nötig. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## whurr (23. Februar 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es 6902 (=61902) ist? In der Canyon Zeichnung steht als Ersatzteil nämlich 7902, also ein Schrägkugellager und kein Rillenkugellager wie du geschrieben hast.


Ich habe mir gerade mal die Zeichnungen der unterschiedlichen Jahrgänge angeguckt.
Ab 2012 sind es 7902.
Davor sind es 6902.
Das passt auch zur Veränderung (zum mindest aus Wartungssicht auch Verbesserung) des Aufbaus der Achse am Lager zwischen Kettenstreben und Rahmen.



Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Und außerdem wundere ich mich noch darüber, dass du zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstreben Lager mit Stahldichtungen (2ZZ) und nicht mit Kunststoffdichtung (2RS) verwendest. Meines Wissens nach sind die mit Kunststoffdichtung schmutzresistenter. Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären, warum du das so machst?


Die Angabe kam so von Canyon. Findest Du auch in der Zeichnung.
Ich würde auch Kunstoffkappen verwenden, sie vorher mit einer Nadel vorsichtig aufhebeln und das ganze Lager voll Fett packen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. März 2015)

Hab mal ne frage an die, die am torque 1*10 mit 42er Ritzel fahren: Was für eine Kettenlinie habt ihr?  

Gruß


----------



## hepp (12. März 2015)

Shimano 3fach Kurbel + 30er Race Face N/W = 48 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2015)

Brauche einen neuen Steuersatz für mein Torque (2012er Trailflow). Verbaut ist ein CC 40, steige da aber nicht so wirklich durch bei der Vielfalt... ist das so richtig oben Cane Creek 40 ZS44/28.6   und unten IS 49/40 ???
Ist der CC ok oder gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## rmfausi (30. März 2015)

Ich habe mir es so aufgeschrien: Oben ZS44/28.6 Unten IS52/40 bei meinem EX, sollte aber gleich sein.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich unten gewechselt, war total verrostes. Von Acros gibts noch was, soweit ich weiss.
Ich habe wieder einen 40er genommen, war recht günstig bei bike-components.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2015)

Ah... danke.  Also bestelle ich, wenn es wieder der CC wird, oben und unten jeweils getrennt und nicht komplett als ganzer Steuersatz.  Richtig?


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2015)

Ja richtig, wenn du etwas langlebiges möchtest kann ich dir Reverse empfehlen.


----------



## moremountain (30. März 2015)

Hallo, ich bin Englisch und spricht kein Deutsch - Dankeschön an Google Translate !! Ich ersetze mein Lager auf meinem Torque FRX 2011. Alle waren einfach, mit Ausnahme der letzten, zu entfernen - die Hauptdrehpunkt des Dreiecks hinter dem Tretlager. Es ist in einer Tasse ohne die Möglichkeit Auspressen. Kann jemand empfehlen, eine Möglichkeit, diese Lager zu entfernen.


----------



## jaamaa (31. März 2015)

Nächste Frage  
Wer hat denn bei seinem Torque ab Bj.  2012  erfolgreich die Hauptlager ausgepresst und kann mir dazu den Trick verraten


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. April 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nächste Frage
> Wer hat denn bei seinem Torque ab Bj.  2012  erfolgreich die Hauptlager ausgepresst und kann mir dazu den Trick verraten


Wie schon mehrfach, und immer wieder gerne, gepostet...der Innenlagerabzieher

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Innenabziehe...52?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item20f0a43c4c


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2015)

Habe ich hier zwar noch nicht gelesen, aber das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die Lösung die ich gesucht habe.. Den Abzieher setzt ich doch an der Innenlagerschale an und er wird von hinten durchgesteckt, oder? Da würde dann auch eine Gewindestange zum Auspressen funktionieren. Was ist, wenn es aber das Lager schon zerlegt hat, also nur noch die äußere Schale fest sitzt? Dann kann ich mit dem Tool auch nichts mehr anfangen, weil ich von hinten nicht ran kann.


----------



## Lukas_98 (2. April 2015)

Doch kannst du, habe genau das Werkzeug dafür benutzt. Die Innenlagergreifer werden von Vorne durch das Lager geschoben. Dann schraubst du hinten am Innenlagergreifer die Schraube weiter rein. Dadurch gehen die Greifer vorne auseinander und passen sich in das Lager ein. Und dann kannst du die Lagerschale mit dem Gleithammer ausschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (2. April 2015)

@moremountain: just in case google translator doesn't cope with all this: the tool from the ebay-link is a bearing puller that you push in & when you turn the screw its back spreads behind the bearing & you can pull the bearing or whatever is left of it with the help of the "sliding hammer" (the long silver tool in the center of the box) out. (haven't tried it mayself, just translating.)
somewhere in this forum there is a ghetto-version of such a "spreading-puller" that utilises a spreading dowel similar to this
http://www.eibtron.com/WebRoot/Stor.../D44E/6F0E/0915/4DEB/AE92/1534/370-3162_m.jpg


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2015)

Ok,  danke


----------



## moremountain (2. April 2015)

Danke für den Rat. Ich habe über das Ghetto Version Beton Dehnschraube lesen. Ich denke, ich werde alles in einem Schmier einweichen dann versuchen Sie diese Option. Zuletzt das ganze Lager zerfiel, und ich musste einen Meißel, Schraubendreher, einen großen Hammer und schließlich eine Dremmel verwenden !!!
Der Schlamm in Morzine war schrecklich aufgrund der ständigen regen Sünde Juli so erwarte ich das Schlimmste mit diesem Lager.


----------



## BikeSam (27. April 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob man statt der oberen Dämpferschraube am Canyon Torque EX 9.0 (2013er Modell) auch ne andere Schraube als die von Canyon einsetzten kann?
Die erste war festgebacken, die Ersatzschraube hat auch gleich beim Eindrehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel ne nette Wolke stehen lassen und saß wieder fest....
Das gleiche Problem gab´s, glaub ich, bei den 2012er Modellen, wo man dann statt Alu- Stahlschrauben gekriegt hat, das ist wohl nicht bei Canyon hängen geblieben? 
Habe wenig Lust, jedes Mal bei Dämpferwartung oder Lagertausch die Schraube aus dem Rahmen zu bohren


----------



## rmfausi (27. April 2015)

Ich habe meine Stahl von Canyon. Rufe mal dort in der Werkstatt an, die kennen da das Problem. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## BikeSam (27. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Stahl von Canyon. Rufe mal dort in der Werkstatt an, die kennen da das Problem. Gruß rmfausi



Super, vielen Dank!
Viele Grüße
Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. April 2015)

Hatte mir  vor 3 Wochen auch eine bestellt...  nachdem ich die alte Schraube  ausbohren durfte. Habe dann nach der anderen Variante gefragt, da ich ja wusste, dass es sie gibt. Der Mitarbeiter bestätigte mir dies und schickte mir zwar keine Stahl,  jedoch die angeblich verstärkte Schraube zu. Sie ist nun anstatt schwarz brozefarbend, hat aber die gleiche Bestellnummer  wie die alte.


----------



## Twixterrider (27. April 2015)

Moin Leute,
lässige Torqueumbauten hier auf den vorigen Seiten.
Biete gerade mein Torque FRX Dropzone in einem perfekten Zustand an! 
Die Lager sind in neuwertigem Zustand und machen keine Probleme! 
Bin es ca. 130KM gefahren. 

Vielleicht findet sich hier ein neuer Besitzer. 

Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## Xenion (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte mal ein paar Fragen bzw. suche nach Anregungen zu meinem 2009er Torque ES 9.0. 
Hab das Rad vor kurzem in fast neuwertigem Zustand erworben und jetzt schon ettliche km und hm damit abgespult. 
Für Enduro-Touren find ich das Bike super. Schaltung, Bremsen, Gabel, Kurbel usw. alles ein Traum. 
Einziger Kritikpunkt den ich habe, obwohl es mein erstes Fully ist, ist der Dämpfer. 
Daher hab ich mich schon etwas informiert und nen ISX-6 gesucht, den ich wahrscheinlich nächste Woche bekomme. 

Jetzt war ich damit am Freitag im Bikepark und da ist dann doch der etwas längere Vorbau (75mm)und der relativ schmale Lenker (685mm) etwas hinderlich. 

Da das ES ja bis auf das etwas längere Oberrohr von der Geo ansonsten identisch ist mit dem FR, habe ich überlegt auch nen kürzeren Vorbau und nen breiteren Lenker zu montieren. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte gleich nen 780mm Lenker und bei bedarf kürzen. Vorbau hat das FR 40mm, da meinte er, dass für Touren evtl. ein 50mm etwas besser wäre. Beim Lenker tendier ich mehr zu 730-740mm, da ich gelesen hab, dass ein zu breiter für Enduro auch nicht optimal ist.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Oder hilft da nur probieren?

Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2015)

Fahre zwar ein neueres Torque, jedoch habe ich meinen Vorbaulänge von ursprünglich 60mm, auf 50mm und letztendlich auf 35mm reduziert. Ich finde es so entscheidend besser. Beim Uphill merkt man das schon ein wenig, aber geht trotzdem. 
Lenkerbreite....  Hatte dann von ca 710mm auf 790mm umgebaut. Bringt schon mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Habe dann aber auf 770mm gekürzt, weil das für manche Trails zu knapp war und ich hängen geblieben wäre.


----------



## masterkush (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand hier Gewinde für die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (nr.33)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_12n.pdf

oder hat eine Ahnung womit ich das Teil ersetzen kann?


Habe das bei Canyon bestellt und das Teil ist erst ab Kalenderwoche 37 ( anfang September!) verfügbar!!!!
Ich bin wirklich stinksauer da dieses Teil von 2012 bis heute in jedem FRX und DHX verbaut ist.

Die Saison wäre damit für mich beendet.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2015)

Es gibt aber mindestens zwei verschiedene Ausführungen der Schraube... Alu und verstärkt /Stahl?  Würde ich nochmal nachfragen


----------



## wartool (29. Mai 2015)

Sollte jemand von Euch einen Bolzen für den Dämpfer samt Mutterteil benötigen.. hätte hier noch 1xA1017958 und 1x A1017955 rumliegen - wird zusammen gegen Umkostenbeitrag abgegeben. Interesse -> PN


----------



## Xenion (29. Mai 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Fahre zwar ein neueres Torque, jedoch habe ich meinen Vorbaulänge von ursprünglich 60mm, auf 50mm und letztendlich auf 35mm reduziert. Ich finde es so entscheidend besser. Beim Uphill merkt man das schon ein wenig, aber geht trotzdem.
> Lenkerbreite....  Hatte dann von ca 710mm auf 790mm umgebaut. Bringt schon mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Habe dann aber auf 770mm gekürzt, weil das für manche Trails zu knapp war und ich hängen geblieben wäre.


Danke für deine Antwort  

Hab mir jetzt mal nen 40mm Holzfeller Vorbau und den 730mm Lenker bestellt, mal schauen wie mir das dann passt. 

Will halt Touren auch noch fahren und bei Rahmengröße S und 1,70m Fahrer kommt mir ein 780mm Lenker einfach zu breit vor... 


Heute hab ich noch die Elixir CR entlüftet, da kam schon ne gelbliche Flüssigkeit seltsamer Konsistenz raus... 


Den ISX-6 hab ich auch montiert, musste leider auch die Ecken an der Wippe abschleifen. Mal sehen wie der sich fährt. 
Bei meinem gingen die Schrauben super leicht raus. Keine Ahnung ob die beim 2009er ES schon/noch anders waren.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Mai 2015)

Wo du grad vom Dämpfer sprichst.... ich hatte mir jetzt für meinen DHX  mal die  Dämpferbuchsen von Huber gegönnt. Ich dachte immer der Hype darum wäre etwas übertrieben. Nein, kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Buchsen sind wirklich super.... so leicht lief der Hinterbau noch nie. Und preislich eigentlich nicht teurer, als der FOX Krams


----------



## Xenion (30. Mai 2015)

Hmm so teuer wären die echt nicht... Naja jetzt schau ich erstmal wie der Dämpfer so funzt. Die ersten Versuche im Rollen fühlen sich zumindest schonmal deutlich besser an als mit dem Monarch, obwohl ich jetzt erst mehr oder weniger Grundeinstellung + Sag gemacht hab.
Kann man schlecht beschreiben, aber er federt irgendwie viel gleichmäßiger ein und vor allem merkt man es, wenn man was an der Zug- und Druckstufe verstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (31. Mai 2015)

Heute hab ich mal meine Hausrunde mit dem neuen Dämpfer gefahren: Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! 
Der Hinterbau arbeitet viel sensibler, abdrücken bei Sprüngen funktioniert deutlich besser, größere Schläge werden sauber weggefedert. 
Hab anscheinend auch gleich aufs erste Mal ein durchaus gutes Setup gefunden, da der Dämpfer bergauf nicht spürbar wegsackt und gleichzeitig bergab auf nem Wurzel- und Steinteppich alles sauber wegfedert. Paar kleinere Sprünge und Drops bis 50cm Höhe sind auf der Strecke auch dabei und da hab ich gut 4/5 vom Federweg genutzt auf Einstellung 1 am Piggy. ZS und HS DS sind nur ein paar Klicks zugedreht, LS DS ungefähr 1/3 der Umdrehungen rein, da die ja nicht gerastet ist. 
Mit der Einstellung werd ich jetzt mal in Bikepark und testen ob er da bei gröberen Sachen ans Limit kommt. Kann man ja dann durch verdrehen des Bottomout am Piggy verhindern so wie ich die Anleitung verstanden habe, oder?


----------



## Xenion (3. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen, 

so gestern hab ich noch den 40mm Holzfeller Vorbau und den dazugehörigen 730mm Lenker montiert und ne kurze Runde gedreht. Fährt sich schon deutlich direkter. Bergauf hab ich jetzt nichts negatives festgestellt, steigt an Steigungen gefühlt auch nicht schneller als mit dem 75mm Vorbau, gewollt hochziehen geht aber spürbar leichter. Muss ich die nächsten Tage mal noch auf etwas härteren Trails und im Park testen, aber ich denk vorerst bleib ich mal bei der Lenkerbreite, da die Sitzposition und Haltung so ganz angenehm ist.


----------



## kneesliding (9. Juni 2015)

Servus, 

kennt ihr jemand der ein Torque sucht?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-trailflow-08-2014-gr-l-wie-neu-preis-upadate

Gruß, PEte


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Juli 2015)

Ist das Torque aktuell von der Homepage bei Canyon verschwunden?!


----------



## Thiel (10. Juli 2015)

Nö, du musst schon richtig gucken.


----------



## uncle_ffm (10. Juli 2015)

Über Google-Suche ist das Torque (ex) weiterhin abrufbar.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Juli 2015)

Ach, ich Depp - sehe es gerade - ist jetzt kein MTB, sondern ein Gravity


----------



## monkey10 (22. Juli 2015)

*Neue Bremse am Torque Alpinist 2011:
*
Nachdem die Avid Elixir CR revitalisiert werden müsste sowie der Bremsbelags-Verschleiß (Alu organisch) enorm ist und die Standfestigkeit verbesserungswürdig ist, werde ich jetzt auf eine preisgünstige SHIMANO ZEE (BR-M640) mit 203 & 180 mm Scheiben wechseln.

Frage: Brauche ich überhaupt Adapter?

- wenn ich richtig liege, dann hat die Fox 36 Talas sowieso eine PM-Aufnahme für 203 und der Hinterbau eine PM-Aufnahme für 180
- die Shimano Zee Bremsmontage laut Angaben ebenfalls PM

Es gibt zwar ein günstiges Angebot mit Bremsen + Scheiben, ich würde aber lieber die Shimano-XT-RT76-Scheiben fahren. Die sind angeblich geräuschärmer und wenn ich die Adapter nicht brauche, ist das Angebot weniger verlockend.

*Um von 185 auf 180 zu kommen sollte es doch reichen den Spacer ("Schraube") #34 wegzulassen. Torque Hinterbau mit Bremsaufnahme:*





Shimano-Zee-BR-M640 - *Bild für Bremsmontage:*


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juli 2015)

Du solltest beide Bremsen ohne Adapter anbauen können, am Rahmen mit Sicherheit und an der Gabel zu 99%. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (23. Juli 2015)

fahre xt bremsen, vorne 203, hinten 180, am 2011er rahmen. Jeweils ohne adapter, bzw. spacer!


----------



## earlmanni (24. Juli 2015)

Hi, möchte mir Jemand einen Innenlagerschlüssel von e13 verkaufen ;-)

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go..._E-13_by_The_Hive_Innenlagern_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Juli 2015)

earlmanni schrieb:


> Hi, möchte mir Jemand einen Innenlagerschlüssel von e13 verkaufen ;-)
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go..._E-13_by_The_Hive_Innenlagern_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


Das Teil könnte ich dir anbieten.


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal die Achse im Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt? Hab noch die originale verbaut, Lager laufen noch super, Achse ist auch ohne Beschädigungen. Hab nur zwischen Lager und Achse minimales Spiel, was dazu führt, dass es beim Reintreten zu einem unschönen Knacken kommt, d. h. die Kettenstrebe wandert immer minimal vor und zurück. Ich bräuchte also eine minimal dicker Achse, um das Spiel zu beheben. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## JackZero (25. Juli 2015)

Hatte ich auch, da hilft ein Wechsel der Lager, da das Spiel eher davon kommt als von der Achse.
Habe neue Lager und alte Achse deshalb meine Vermutung;-)


----------



## bubo_bubo (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Torquefahrer. Stehe gerade vor einem  etwas misslichen Problem. Bin momentan im länger im Ausland und wollte an meinem Torque FRX LTD von 2008 meine Totem wechseln, da diese starke Schleifspuren auf dem Casting (nur Vorderseite) hat.

Jetzt hätte ich ein gutes Angebot aus dem Forum - bin mir aber absolut unsicher, wie lange der 1.5 Gabelschaft mindestens sein muss (es ist ein FSA the Pig Steuersatz verbaut, der nach Internet ca 3,15 cm hoch baut).

In einem alten Canyon-PDF-Katalog steht bei Rahmengröße M die Steuerrohrlänge 14 cm - womit ich nun bei gut 17,1 ohne Vorbau wäre (montiert ist ein Thompson-Elite 1.5). Vermute  daher, dass ich mindestens 21 cm Schaft benötigte.

Jetzt hab ich Verkäufer aus dem Bikemarkt mit meiner Bitte angeschrieben und als Antwort ca. 23 sowie ca. 19 cm Schaftlänge erhalten - was mich umso mehr verwirrt.

Hat jemand mein Modell und kann eine genauere Aussage machen?

Ich wäre sehr Dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlmanni (1. August 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das Teil könnte ich dir anbieten.




Hi, was musst Du incl. Versand haben?


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. August 2015)

Mal wieder ein Torque


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2015)

Gestern mit dem Torque bei miesem Wetter und 16° im Bikepark. War richtig gut


----------



## monkey10 (3. August 2015)

Habe mir jetzt einen gebrauchten *VIVID AIR (Modell 2012) in mein Torque FR 2011 Alpinist* eingebaut und beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Setup. Da hier ja einige den Vivid Air im Torque fahren (war ja auch im Dropzone) würde mich Vergleichswerte interessieren.

Rahmen: Torque Alpinist von 2011
Gewicht Rider: ca 95kg fahrfertig (netto 89kg)
Einsatzbereich: v.a. technische Trails, Alpen aber auch 12-13x Bikepark im Jahr (aber noch nicht die ganz argen Dinger)
Dämpfer: Rockshox Vivid Air (2012) mit Tune M/M1 (aus einem Liteville 601) mit Nadellager hat meinen Fox DHX Air 5.0 ersetzt

Hab natürlich das Forum durchstöbert, mich eingelesen und auch das Video von Rock Shox beherzigt. Trotzdem möchte ich wissen, *was ihr für Setup im Tork fährt*.

Mein Setup (nur zuhause und auf ein paar Stiegen sowie 1-1.5m Drop getestet):
- Luftdruck: 160 psi = 30% SAG bei 95kg
- Beginning Stroke Rebound: +8/18 Klicks von ganz offen
- Ending Stroke Rebound: +4/7 oder 8 Klicks von ganz offen (Rastpunkte mit Inbus nicht gut spürbar)
- Compression: +3/6 Klicks von offen

Werde natürlich noch selbst einiges probieren und ich weiß auch, dass viele sehr individuell ist.

Dankeschön


----------



## JackZero (4. August 2015)

Servus, gute Entscheidung mit dem Vivid Air.
Habe den im Tune M/L, also weiß ich nicht ob dir das weiter hilft, aber trotzdem:

Gewicht fahrfertig um die 80 - 82 kg
SAG 30 %
Compression ganz offen (Benutze ich mit +3 bis +5 als Plattform wenn es mal sehr steil rauf geht)
BeginningStrokeRebound +2 von ganz auf
EndingStrokeRebound +1 von ganz offen (hat übrigens nur 6 Klicks)

Muss dazu erwähnen dass ich eine Vorliebe für schnelle Zugstufen habe ;-)

Edit: 2012er Torque (das mit 180 mm) und Huber Bushings im Dämpfer


----------



## drhaxxx (4. August 2015)

heute mal wieder mit meinem Torque geklettert - bin echt erstaunt wie gut die Kiste geht..


----------



## nilo888 (17. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Gapstar und folgendes Problem...
Das untere Lager vom Steuersatz ist kaputt, nur leider kann ich an der Lagerschale nichts mehr ablesen.
Kann mir jemand von euch verraten welches lager ich von Cane Creek brauche?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Alexhazard (17. August 2015)

CC 40 mit nem 52er Maß. Hab ich mir bei Hibike geholt, 25€...


----------



## nilo888 (17. August 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> CC 40 mit nem 52er Maß. Hab ich mir bei Hibike geholt, 25€...



Super Danke!!!


----------



## Alexhazard (17. August 2015)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...reek-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-1-5-IS52-40.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

*Nochmal für alle bezüglich der Buchsen:*
*Wegen des Schleifens und des Kratzens, bzw. für die die nur Low fahren können.*
Für oben habe ich 22,0mm x 8mm mit Standarddurchmesser 18mm genommen!
Für unten 22,0mm x 8mm mit Durchmesser 15,5mm!
Beides die *Zweiteilige Variante.*
Empfehle Euch die 3 Gleitlager und die Montagehilfe dazu zu bestellen.
Kostet alles zusammen mit den Versandkosten 47,00€
Gruß

Ps. NIX SCHLEIFT/KRATZT MEHR IM HIGH MODUS ;-)


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

Falls Jemand Interesse an einer LG1r Kurbelgarnitur hat, welche am 2014er Flash verbaut ist, habe Sie bei eBay und eBay-Kleinanzeigen drinne ;-)


----------



## earlmanni (17. August 2015)

earlmanni schrieb:


> *Nochmal für alle bezüglich der Buchsen:*
> *Wegen des Schleifens und des Kratzens, bzw. für die die nur Low fahren können.*
> Für oben habe ich 22,0mm x 8mm mit Standarddurchmesser 18mm genommen!
> Für unten 22,0mm x 8mm mit Durchmesser 15,5mm!
> ...





Ich sollte meine Aussage wohl nochmal verfeinern:

Das wichtigste beim "Kratz/Schleifproblem" ist ja der Durchmesser der Buchsen am Arm. Da die Hubers ja einen Standart von 18mm haben, sollte hier auf die 15,5mm geachtet werden. Bei Denen wo 22,2 oder 22,1 passt, muss man ja nicht auf 22,0 gehen. Denke nun hört sich das etwas besser an


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2015)

Letzten bei BMO bestellt...

Cane Creek
40-Series Steuersatz unten integr. IS52 1.5 Zoll
Farbe schwarz | Artikelnummer: 026716002537	
€ 21,90


----------



## Downhillwill (18. August 2015)

Servus zusammen, weiß zufällig jemand die Bezeichnung der Lager die in der hinteren nabe von einem 2013er frx whipzone verbaut sind?


----------



## Lamima (20. August 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand welcher Lack von Canyon für den Rahmen bzw. die Schriftzüge verwendet wurden? Bzw. mit welchem Lösungsmittel die Lacke zu entfernen sind?

Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich gerne die Schrift am Oberrohr meines '12er Torque FRX entfernen möchte und dabei aber natürlich gerne den grauen Rahmenlack NICHT 

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## JackZero (20. August 2015)

Also beim 12er FR sind die Schriftzüge nur geklebt (zuminderst bei black anodized) und gehen relativ leicht zu entfernen, hab meine mit nem Reifenheber runter gekratzt.


----------



## Lamima (21. August 2015)

JackZero schrieb:


> Also beim 12er FR sind die Schriftzüge nur geklebt (zuminderst bei black anodized) und gehen relativ leicht zu entfernen, hab meine mit nem Reifenheber runter gekratzt.


Ja, bei den eloxierten Rähmen sollte das gehen - allerdings ist mein Rahmen ja grau lackiert und da haften die beiden Farben doch schon ganz gut aneinander.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. September 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand einen kleineren Dämpfer im Torque verbaut? Also 222/69 oder vielleicht sogar 216/63? 

Original ist ja 240/76 (2010er Trailflow) und mich würden aus dem Basteltrieb raus praktische Erfahrungswerte mit den kleineren Dämpfern interessieren. Geometrie-/Federwegsänderungen sind klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (5. Oktober 2015)

Keener mit Basteltrieb hier ?


----------



## Alexhazard (6. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Gedanken, mir nen 222er Dämpfer einzubauen und vorn ne 160er Gabel (Pike oder sowas) hatte ich och schonmal gespielt. Das Tretlager kommt dann um einiges tiefer, und der Sitzwinkel wird sich och etwas flacher. Aber ob das so viel Sinn macht, is fraglich... Mir gefällt die Geo vom Torque so wie's is!


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hey,  ich brauche mal Hilfe. 

Bin seid 3 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines FRX Rockzone aus 2013 und habe erstmal den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und die Lager überprüft.  Es fehlt nur noch der Rockerarm. 
Wie bekomme ich diese "Kappen "  abgeschraubt? 
Mit angezogener Welle dreht sich da nichts, und mit gelöster Welle dreht sich innen so ein schwarzer Kunstoffring mit,  bin ratlos. 

Hilfe 


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Oktober 2015)

Habe auch eine Frage.
Habe hier nun ein 2013er FRX Whipzone stehen und möchte vorsichtshalber mal alle Buchsen UND Lager tauschen.
Kann mir jemand die Maße der ganzen Lager mitteilen?

_Für oben habe ich 22,0mm x 8mm mit Standarddurchmesser 18mm genommen!
Für unten 22,0mm x 8mm mit Durchmesser 15,5mm!_

Sind das die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## Lukas_98 (19. Oktober 2015)

Die Lagerbezeichnungen findest du in der Explosionszeichnung auf der Canyon Homepage ( https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_M20-13_BOM_ts.pdf ).
Habe die Lager als ich die bei meinem Torque EX gewechselt habe nicht direkt bei Canyon bestellt sondern irgendwo wo die günstig aber von vernünftiger Qualität waren. Hab alle vor dem Einbau nochmal gut gefettet und läuft alles top.

Zu den Dämpferbuchsen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Oktober 2015)

Das reicht mir schon. Vielen Dank. Es kommen Huber Buchsen rein

€dit./
Im Torque stecken ja x-12 syntace Achsen. Hat mein Sun ADD Comp Laufrad hinten nun 12x142 oder 12x150? oO ich hab grob mit dem Meter 150mm gemessen aber im Forum lese ich des öfteren 12x142.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (19. Oktober 2015)

Das FRX hat 12x142. Glaube erst das DHX hat 150 verpasst bekommen.
Buchsenmaße stimmen mit 22,0 x 8. Der Durchmesser kommt aufs Lager an. Huber Buchsen haben immer nen Außendurchmesser von 18mm laut Homepage.


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Oktober 2015)

anulu schrieb:


> Das FRX hat 12x142. Glaube erst das DHX hat 150 verpasst bekommen.
> Buchsenmaße stimmen mit 22,0 x 8. Der Durchmesser kommt aufs Lager an. Huber Buchsen haben immer nen Außendurchmesser von 18mm laut Homepage.



Danke für die Info.
Wie funktioniert das nun wenn ich mir z.B. eine neue Felge kaufen möchte? Ich finde oft nur die 135 und 150er Naben in den Laufrädern.
Gibt es da dann Adapter uim von 135 auf 142 zu kommen? Von 150 auf 142 geht ja nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Lukas_98 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja, gibt für die meisten 135mm Naben Adapter auf 142mm.


----------



## whurr (19. Oktober 2015)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ich finde oft nur die 135 und 150er Naben in den Laufrädern.


Such mal nach 142x12 oder X12.
Die sollte es für fast alle aktuellen Laufräder geben.


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ahhh ja da, findet man tatsächlich so einiges. Dann weiß ich ja nun Bescheid und kann über Winter mal neue Lager verbauen lassen. 

Gruß


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. Oktober 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Die Lagerbezeichnungen findest du in der Explosionszeichnung auf der Canyon Homepage ( https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_M20-13_BOM_ts.pdf ).
> Habe die Lager als ich die bei meinem Torque EX gewechselt habe nicht direkt bei Canyon bestellt sondern irgendwo wo die günstig aber von vernünftiger Qualität waren. Hab alle vor dem Einbau nochmal gut gefettet und läuft alles top.
> 
> Zu den Dämpferbuchsen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


Also mit den Bezeichnungen komme ich nicht klar. 

das Lager 698 -2rs75 finde ich nicht bei ekugellager von skf. Die Bezeichnungen scheinen nicht zu stimmen.

Lager 7902vrd gibt es auch nicht. Usw


----------



## User60311 (29. Oktober 2015)

Lager für Torque (2012):

7902-VRD   = 7902-2RS = 71902-2RS  = Enduro Bearings 7902-2RS-MAX Abec 3
698-2ZZ	 = 698-2RS					 = Enduro Bearings 698-LLU-MAX-BO
GE8C		  = GE8UK					   = Drubal DSGE08UK Massreihe E

als erstes die Canyon Bezeichnung aus der Explosionszeichnung, an zweiter Stelle die bezeichnungen, nach denen du alternativ suchen musst.
Und zuletzt die Lager, die "am besten" in Preis Leistung sind, wenn man sie denn bekommt.

Willst du dich evtl mit mir zusammen tun, evtl auch noch andere, um Lager aus England zu bestellen, besonders halt die Enduro Bearings?

Anbei eine kleine Liste die ich mir erstellt hatte, auch mit den Lagern vom Sun Ringle Drift Laufradsatz (Sun Ringle Jumping Flea Naben).






Neue Lager für den Laufradsatz


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi. 

Sorry, hab mir für das torque schon welche bestellt 
Hab die Antwort zu spät entdeckt. 
Beim 13 er Rahmen sind es vier 15x28x7; vier 8x19x6 und zwei 15x24x5 

Gruß


----------



## User60311 (29. Oktober 2015)

Wo hasten die 7902 bestellt? und welche genau, wenn ich fragen darf.

Und (Achtung): du fährst ein FRX, meine Liste ist aber für's normale Torque, hab ich auch später erst bemerkt...


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. Oktober 2015)

http://www.kugellager-express.de/edelstahl-kugellager-ss-6902-ss-61902-15x28x7-mm.html

Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (29. Oktober 2015)

nimmst also keine Schrägkugellager mehr?


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde mal stornieren  ... hab natürlich die falschen bestellt.


----------



## User60311 (29. Oktober 2015)

Na man kann Rillenlager fahren. Wahren auch so bis 2011 im Torque als Serie Verbaut.

Nur wenn man die Möglichkeit(en) hat, Schrägkugellager zu nehmen, sollte man das auch tun.

Du brauchst halt einen guten Innenabzieher, um die alten 7902 aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen.

Und die verbauten sind, nach telefonischer Absprache mit Canyon rückversichert, keine zerlegbaren. Lassen sich also auch notfalls am Innenring auspressen.

Edit:
Vorgespannt werden die mit 7-8Nm (leicht) / 12-14Nm (stark)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Januar 2016)

Hab mir letzte Woche ein 2016 er Torque DHX bestellt. 
Bin schon gespannt wie ein Bogen auf den Hobel! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Januar 2016)

Dürfte nicht anders sein als das 2015er von den Daten. Ist ein geiler Hobel.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Januar 2016)

Rahmen ist de gleiche. Wollte mir erst das ganz dicke mit fox Fahrwerk aus dem Sale kaufen, aber das war sau schnell weg. Hab mir dann jetzt ein Rockzone in Stealth bestellt, nachdem ich in Koblenz war und Probe gefahren bin. Das schwarz sieht einfach geil aus. Gefiel mir schon unfassbar gut an meinem strive.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Januar 2016)

Männer. Hat mal jemand dir Angaben zum Steuersatz vom 2013er torque whipzone?

Cane creek aber welcher genau? Habe das Bike leider nicht hier.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Januar 2016)

Kann mir vielleicht sagen, was Canyon standardmäßig für Federhärten bei Auslieferung verbaut? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2016)

Abhängig davon welche rahmengröße du bestellt hast


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Januar 2016)

2015: rote Feder in der Gabel (Boxxer RC)
400 lb am Dämpfer (Kage)
Rahmengröße M und L
Wie es bei den 16er Modellen ist, weiß ich nicht. Am besten anrufen oder Email Anfrage bei Canyon.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. Januar 2016)

Hab s bestellt. Wiege mit Ausrüstung Ca 75kg.
Was wäre zu empfehlen? 
Gabel ist Boxxer Team und Dämpfer Cane Creek DB coil 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Januar 2016)

Rote Feder vorne und 400 lb Feder hinten sollte passen. Am besten ausprobieren wenn es da ist, neue Feder kaufen geht immer noch.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. Januar 2016)

Alles klar. Danke schön 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PattePansen (10. Februar 2016)

Servus...
ich habe mir jetzt einen gebrauchten 2013er Torque FRX Rahmen bestellt. Für diesen wollte ich mir eine Boxxer bestellen. Allerdings bin ich irgendwie verwirrt was den Steuersatz angeht. Verbaut in dem Rahmen ist der originale Cane Creek 40. Der Vorbesitzer hatte selbst auch eine Boxxer verbaut. Allerdings ist der Gabelkonus noch auf seiner Boxxer und nicht dabei...reicht es jetzt einfach diesen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-AngleSet-p36260/
Nachzubestellen damit ich die Boxxer verbauen kann oder muss ich den ganzen unteren Steuersatz tauschen?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Februar 2016)

Na wenn das Lager noch im Rahmen steckt reicht natürlich ein neuer Gabelkonus. Auf Nummer sicher gehst du dabei auch, wenn du einen Gabelkonus vom Steuersatzhersteller und passend zu deinem Steuersat kaufst. Höhe und Winkel der Gabelkonen verschiedener Hersteller unterscheiden sich bisschen.


----------



## PattePansen (10. Februar 2016)

ja wollte wenn dann auch den passenden für den cane creek 40 holen.
Naja mal schauen...der rahmen wird denk ich mal zum woen kommen...spätestens da werd ich ja sehen was sache ist...


----------



## vopsi (10. Februar 2016)

Der *IS52/30 *passt, brauchst nichts weiter tauschen.


----------



## PattePansen (10. Februar 2016)

ok danke für die Antwort...werd aber zur Sicherheit trotzdem warten bis der Rahmen hier ist...
Aber dann bin ich grundsätzlich schonmal beruhigt, dass ich nicht nen neuen Steuersatz kaufen muss...


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand nen Tipp, wo ich gut und günstig meinen CC DB AIR aus meinem Torque servicen lassen kann? 
Oder wie kann man des selber machen? Der braucht neues Öl und neue Dichtungen (sifft ein wenig)...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2016)

Flatout Suspension. 

Kannst du aber auch selbst machen, technisches Verständnis vorausgesetzt. Bzw. benötigst du natürlich die Dichtungen und das passende Öl


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Februar 2016)

Danke erstmal!
An Dämpfer hab ich mich bisher noch nicht gewagt. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn, probiere ich es bei Flatout...


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2016)

Meiner war auch bei flatout, kam zurück besser als neu. Dichtungen bekommt man nicht als Privatperson. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Februar 2016)

Was kostet der Spaß denn da überhaupt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2016)

Doubel Barrel alle Service 1 - 69 € Service 2 115 € 
Doubel Barrel Air / CS alle Sercive 1 - 74 € Service 2 - 125 € 
Luftkammerservice DB Air / CS   50 €   

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/cane-creek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PattePansen (13. Februar 2016)

Heute ist mein Rahmen angekommen...
nun noch die blöde frage...brauch ich hinten um eine 180er Scheibe zu nutzen einen Adapter?
Nee oder?

Troque FRX 2013


----------



## rmfausi (14. Februar 2016)

Nein, 180mm sollte ohne gehen.


----------



## PattePansen (14. Februar 2016)

Ja gut. Dacht ich mir. Aber wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen. Nicht das ich dann erstmal ohne Bremse fahren muss. Lach


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. Februar 2016)

Fährt hier jemand ein FRX 2013 mit dem CCDB Coil und hat mal ein Grundsetup für mich?
Angaben mit Fahrergewicht sind pflicht


----------



## Abbuzze (23. Februar 2016)

Servus, kurze info an alle, die über ein torque dhx nachdenken: Canyon hat die Preise erheblich reduziert für die aktuellen Modelle...
Das rockzone kostet jetzt 600€ weniger, also 2299€,
Das whipzone kostet jetzt 400€ weniger, also 1799€
Find ich schon Kracher-Preise! Da braucht man nix mehr ausm Outlet zu suchen. Und zumindest das rockzone ist auch in allen Größen und Farben vorrätig.

Hintergrund ist wohl zumindest gerüchteweise, dass Canyon für 2016 noch ein 27,5er torque rausbringt...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Februar 2016)

Nicht in ernst oder???? Ich hab meins vor zwei Wochen erst bekommen... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abbuzze (23. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht bist du noch in der Frist, um es zurückzugeben? Bzw umzutauschen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Februar 2016)

Vier Wochen sind doch Frist meine ich. Ich ruf da morgen mal an und die sollen mir was anbieten. Sonst schick ich das zurück und lass mir nen neues schicken. Aber der Nachlass würde mir ja reichen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abbuzze (23. Februar 2016)

Versuchen kannst du es ja in jedem Fall. Bin gespannt, ob sie drauf eingehen. Sag mal Bescheid, wie die Reaktion war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (23. Februar 2016)

Im Normalfall machen sie das ohne wenn und aber 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mohannes (24. Februar 2016)

Moin! 
Frage zu meinem Torque frx von 2011. Habe hinten 200mm fw und möchte aber mit singlecrown fahren. Zurzeit ist die marzocchi 66 von nem Freund mit 180mm verbaut. Ich habe hier eine Lyrik rc2dh mit 170mm stehen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der lyrik 170mm/200mm im Heck gemacht? Ich finde meine lyrik optisch ansprechender und zudem ist sie in meinem besitz.

diese frage kam zwar in ähnlicher form schonmal vor, allerdings nicht bei 200mm im Heck, meine ich... Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Anregungen


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2016)

Was sind denn genau deine Bedenken? 

Sitzposition? Lenkwinkel? Tretlager?


----------



## Mohannes (24. Februar 2016)

Naja, dass es nicht harmoniert. Der Rahmen ist ja für deutlich mehr Federweg in der Front ausgelegt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2016)

180 oder 170 macht meiner Meinung nach wenig unterschied.


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. Februar 2016)

Die Einbaulängen spielen da auch noch eine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mohannes (26. Februar 2016)

Okay, habe es ausprobiert und es fühlt sich ekelhaft an 
Vergessen wir die Sache.


----------



## Schuffa87 (27. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage. Habe hier nun die Schräglager von Enduro hier. Die Lager haben zwei Kappen. Blau und schwarz. Welche Seite muss nach innen und welche nach außen?

Gruß


----------



## Grashalm (28. Februar 2016)

Torque DHX
a) Werden die Federn (Dämpfer/Gabel) beim Torque seitens Canyon auf das Fahrergewicht angepasst?
a1) Falls nicht, welche Federhärten sind verbaut?
b) Welche Einbaumaße hat der Dämpfer beim aktuellen Modell?


----------



## PattePansen (29. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand nen 2013er Torque FRX und dort nen DHX 5 Air eingebaut?
Geht der grundsätzlich mit ~83kg oder sollte ich mir doch lieber nen RC4 holen?
Wenn der geht, mit welchen drücken nutzt ihr den Dämpfer?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Februar 2016)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Torque DHX
> a) Werden die Federn (Dämpfer/Gabel) beim Torque seitens Canyon auf das Fahrergewicht angepasst?
> a1) Falls nicht, welche Federhärten sind verbaut?
> b) Welche Einbaumaße hat der Dämpfer beim aktuellen Modell?



a) Nein, du kannst lediglich als Option eine andere Federhärte wählen gegen Aufpreis. Intern wird an den Gabeln und Dämpfern nichts gemacht, z.b. Shimstack, etc
a1) Federhärten sind abhängig von der Rahmengröße (S, M, L)
b) Einbaumaß müsste 241 sein


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Februar 2016)

PattePansen schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen 2013er Torque FRX und dort nen DHX 5 Air eingebaut?
> Geht der grundsätzlich mit ~83kg oder sollte ich mir doch lieber nen RC4 holen?
> Wenn der geht, mit welchen drücken nutzt ihr den Dämpfer?



Ich fahre in meinem 2011er Torque einen DHX Air 5.0.

Geht bei deinem Gewicht auf jeden Fall, jedoch hat der DHX Air grundsätzlich eine extrem unterdämpfte Druckstufe und rauscht somit oft durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich. Ein Tuning schafft da jedoch Abhilfe.

Performancemäßig kommt der DHX Air ohne Tuning jedoch nicht an den RC4 coil heran


----------



## 9mmBong (29. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Vier Wochen sind doch Frist meine ich. Ich ruf da morgen mal an und die sollen mir was anbieten. Sonst schick ich das zurück und lass mir nen neues schicken. Aber der Nachlass würde mir ja reichen


Sind se drauf eingegangen?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. Februar 2016)

300€ Gutschein für den Shop oder für Service wurde mir zugesagt. Aus Kulanz..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. Februar 2016)

Na super, 300€ aus Konto wären besser. Kannst es noch zurück schicken? Wenn ja, würde ich es machen und 2 Wochen warten und ein neues bestellen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. März 2016)

Bin es ja mittlerweile gefahren. Daher kann ich es nicht mehr zurück schicken 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (1. März 2016)

Naja dann.... mit den 300 Euro solltest du dann zufrieden sein. War halt persönliches Pech mit der Bestellung


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. März 2016)

Wehe ich auch so. Von daher ist alles gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## whurr (1. März 2016)

Bei YT gibt es in so eine Situation gar nichts. Cool das Canyon Dir da entgegengekommen ist.


----------



## PattePansen (5. März 2016)

Sagt mal...kann ich in des 2013er Torque FRX Whipzone auch nen vivid R2C mit M/L tune einbauen? oder werd ich da dolle probleme bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## dragonjackson (5. März 2016)

Wieso nicht? Musst halt auf die Einbaulänge & Hub achten...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## PattePansen (5. März 2016)

naja da sagt mir die Tune übersicht ich soll M M nehmen...

FW 200 : Hub 76 macht 2,6 und das wäre dann nen M / M


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

Jo da fehlt dir wohl etwas Druckstufe.
Geschmackssache...und kann man ja ändern.
Oder nimm dir gleich nen Cane Creek und spar dir diesen Tune Hickhack.


----------



## PattePansen (5. März 2016)

der liegt leider klar über meinem Budget...


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2016)

Das Tune ist auch ein bisschen abhängig vom Fahrergewicht. Ich würde aber auch zum CCDB Coil greifen. Brauchbares gibt es teilweise ab 250€ im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PattePansen (5. März 2016)

Ja ich hätte den sicher auch gern lieber...aber ich hab die kohle leider net...und ich brauch nen gescheiten Dämpfer für mein torque...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

Von welchem Torque reden wir den hier?


----------



## PattePansen (5. März 2016)

2013er FRX Whipzone


----------



## Schuffa87 (5. März 2016)

Hab noch nen Fox Van r über in 241x76


----------



## PattePansen (5. März 2016)

Nee der is mir wieder zu wenig...aaaber danke fürs Angebot...

bin grad an nem RC4 dran...der könnte auch gut gehen...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

Uuuui 13er FRX hatte ich auch mal. Hatte da auch den CCDB Coil drin und als Reserve nen VAN RC...da liegen Welten dazwischen. Aber es geht auch mit dem ollen Fox echt noch passabel wenn man bedenkt zu welchem Preis der hier gehandelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (5. März 2016)

Ich hatte den van rc drin und nun auf ccdb coil gewechselt. Bin bin den van nie gefahren, direkt cc rein


----------



## PattePansen (6. März 2016)

Naja Thema hat sich erledigt. Hab jetzt nen vivid  r2c coil  mit m/m tune bekommen. Also genau das richtige


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## b0mbe (8. März 2016)

Canyon hat seine Facebook-Page eben komplett auf "Torque-Look" umgestellt. Gibt auch 'n kurzes Video. Wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...

https://www.canyon.com/specials/drawtheline/


----------



## b0mbe (12. März 2016)

Hab 'ne Frage zur Boxxer Team im 2015er DHX: Die Steckachse soll zuerst auf der Antriebsseite mit 5,7Nm angezogen werden. Als Step 2 steht auf der Steckachse, mit 8 Klicks anziehen. Wenn ich das mache, steht die Schraube noch deutlich raus. Im Manual, welches ich auf der SRAM Seite gefunden hab, steht mit 3,4Nm anziehen. Wenn ich das wiederum mache, klickt die Achse mindestens 20 mal. Eher noch öfter. 

Was ist denn jetzt der richtige Weg? Rausstehen soll Sie ja wohl auf keinen Fall?!


----------



## Dennis32 (12. März 2016)

Antriebsseite mit 5Nm und dann links mit der kurzen Seite von Inbus zwischen zwei Fingern leicht anziehen,  so mache ich das... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## whurr (13. März 2016)

Ich halte mich an die Drehmoment-Angaben.
Das mit den Klicks funktioniert nur bei recht wenigen Achsen meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Hab 'ne Frage zur Boxxer Team im 2015er DHX: Die Steckachse soll zuerst auf der Antriebsseite mit 5,7Nm angezogen werden. Als Step 2 steht auf der Steckachse, mit 8 Klicks anziehen. Wenn ich das mache, steht die Schraube noch deutlich raus. Im Manual, welches ich auf der SRAM Seite gefunden hab, steht mit 3,4Nm anziehen. Wenn ich das wiederum mache, klickt die Achse mindestens 20 mal. Eher noch öfter.
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt der richtige Weg? Rausstehen soll Sie ja wohl auf keinen Fall?!



Finde die Frage se nicht so blöd. Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hab die dann auch per Hand fest gezogen. Viel mehr Klicks als da drauf steht. 
Das richtige Drehmoment wäre interessant 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schuffa87 (13. März 2016)

Das richtige Drehmoment mit 5,irgendwas werden die wenigsten hier exakt einstellen können. Vor was habt ihr eigentlich angst wenn ihr das mit   6 nm anzieht?


----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2016)

Hallo an Alle,
ich muss wie fast jedes Jahr das Steuersatzunterteil an meinem '13er EX austauschen weil es defekt ist. Fällt ziemlich auseinander
und ist verrostet, nein ich benutzte keinen Dampfstrahler zur Reinigung. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir einen Acros Ai-52 (S) gekauft und nicht den originalen CaneCreek aus der 40er Serie. Hat den zufällig schon jemand hier verbaut? Kann man vielleicht was positives zur Haltbarkeit sagen? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## b0mbe (13. März 2016)

@Dennis-Fox, hier sind die Drehmomente angegeben. Von Klicks ist da auch gar keine Rede.

@Schuffa87, Natürlich kann ich das mit meinem 35€-Drehmomentschlüssel nicht 100%ig einstellen. Aber wenn RockShox 8 Klicks oder 3,4Nm angibt und die Achse bis 3,4Nm mindestens 20 mal klickt, kann da ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. März 2016)

Genau das meine ich ja. Da steht immer was von Klicks aber das passt vorne und hinten nicht. 
Werde die jetzt auch mit 6 auf der einen und 3-4nm auf der anderen Seite anziehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schuffa87 (13. März 2016)

Ich hatte die 15er boxxer letztens angezogen. Mit 8 Klicks war mir das auch zu locker. Hab dann 12 oder 14 Klicks gemacht. Männer, euch fliegt die Achse schon nicht weg


----------



## b0mbe (13. März 2016)

Aber warum? ich wills doch einfach nur verstehen!


----------



## Schuffa87 (13. März 2016)

Kannst es unter Fertigungstoleranzen abhaken


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. April 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/766587-canyon-torque-dhx-whipzone-2015-raw-club-m


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Mai 2016)

Warum ist meine Code R mit neuem Belag nach 8 Wochen standzeit schwach und bei stärkerem Bremsen am quietschen ohne mehr Bremskraft. Sie kann doch nicht verglast sein. ? Im Raum steht ein Trockner


----------



## howardsnabel (6. Mai 2016)

Hört sich so an, als wäre öl, fett, whatever auf die Beläge gelangt.


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Mai 2016)

Kann wirklich nicht sein da es nur rumsteht


----------



## howardsnabel (6. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht ketten(sprüh)öl bei der letzten Reinigung auf den Sattel gelangt? Oder die Kolben undicht? So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht. Hatte ich auch schon. Wenn du bremst, verdunkeln sich die Bremsscheiben irgendwann durch das Öl. Daran erkennt man es in der Regel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde die Bremse zum Händler bringen das dürfte ja ein Garantiefall sein


----------



## Hindruin (7. Mai 2016)

Könnte auch einfach eine Oxidationsschicht sein welche sich auf den Belägen gebildet hat.


----------



## Xplosion51 (7. Mai 2016)

Was ist in dem Fall zu tun ?


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2016)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Was ist in dem Fall zu tun ?


... z.B. draufsetzen und mal wieder eine ordentliche Runde drehen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2016)

Ich würde vielleicht einfach mal die belöge sauber machen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Mai 2016)

Oder die Beläge tauschen und vorher die Scheiben säubern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (21. Mai 2016)

Hi ich hab das Problem, das das untere Lager vom CaneCreek 40 Steuersatz gebrochen ist. Ich würde gerne das Lager und die Lagerschalen an der Gabel austauschen, weis jedoch nicht welche zwei Teile ich kaufen soll. Weis da vielleicht mal jemand ne Stüknummer bzw einen Namen?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte diesen verbaut. Für unten brauchst du nur das Lager und keine Lagerschalen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

Mein treuer Freerider  Die letzten Bilder vor dem Verkauf. Mach´s gut, ich werde dich vermissen


----------



## squab_ (7. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen,
ich versuche grade die Lager von meinem Torque FRX 2012 zu wechseln und krieg nicht mal den Ausbau hin 
Das Problem liegt beim Auspressen/ -schlagen der Lager.
Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand gemacht und hat Tipps/ Weisheiten wie man das anstellt?
Es geht speziell um die Kugellager vom Horstlink, die neben dem Tretlager und die beiden am Rockerarm.

Falls das schonmal gefragt wurde tuts mir leid, würde mich aber über einen Link freuen!


----------



## Schuffa87 (7. Juni 2016)

Da hatten wir auch ziemlich Probleme. Das ist der größte Dreck! Wir haben mit einem Schraubendreher (Schlitz) und Splintaustreibern von hinten geklopt. Irgendwann und irgendwie ginggen die dann auch raus. Sowas beschissenes!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juni 2016)

Oooooh man
Nutz die Suchfunktion oder google Gleithammer. 
Alles andere is gewurschtel.


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2016)

squab_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich versuche grade die Lager von meinem Torque FRX 2012 zu wechseln und krieg nicht mal den Ausbau hin
> Das Problem liegt beim Auspressen/ -schlagen der Lager.
> Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand gemacht und hat Tipps/ Weisheiten wie man das anstellt?
> ...



In der Regel ist die eleganstete Methode mit einem Innenabzieher. Es wird ein Dorn in das Lager geführt. Dieser wird dann gespreizt und verkeilt sich im Lagerinnenring (wie ein Dübel in der Wand). Dann kann das Lager herausgezogen bzw mit einem Gleithammer ausgeschlagen werden.
Als Beispiel:
https://www.amazon.de/Lager-Innenabzieher-10-32-5-teilig/dp/B00GQZICV2

Kann man sich je nach Lagergröße auch selber bauen:
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1678/1678012-rgy04s8rznf4-wippe_ausbau_1-large.jpg


----------



## squab_ (7. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 
Ich denke ich werde tatsächlich mal versuchen einen Abzieher selber zu bauen, weil die Lager ja doch alle sehr unterschiedliche Größen haben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2016)

Ziemlich einfache Lösung, welche bei mir immer bestens funktioniert hat:

- Mit Heißluftföhn Lager und Metall des Rahmens erwärmen (nicht übertreiben, es soll ja zu keinen Verformungen oder Lackschäden kommen)
- passende Nuss aufsetzen und Ausschlagen


----------



## Grashalm (13. Juni 2016)

Lager erhitzen führt nur dazu dass sich das Lager ausdehnt und noch fester in der Passung sitzt. Das ist also nicht empfehlenswert 

Die Ausschlag Methode mit der Nuss funktioniert auch nicht je nach dem wie die Lager eingebaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2016)

Bei mir hat es bisher immer so funktioniert, bei vielen Rahmen, seit vielen Jahren. Egal wie und wo das Lager verbaut war. (Wippe, etc.)


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Juni 2016)

Liegt daran das sich Alu weiter ausdehnt als Stahl. Deshalb funktioniert das trotzdem. Ausserdem wird das verwendete Loctite wieder weich. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Bimenthol (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

kann mir jemand vielleicht die Maße der Lager an der Kettenstrebe nennen? Also die vom Gelenk nahe der Hinterradachse?
(siehe Bild)
D/d/B wären schon mal super. Oder einfach die Normbezeichnung. Meine sind komplett hinüber und ich brauch echt neue.
Falls es Relevant ist: Canyon Torque 2012 Alpinist


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2016)

4 x

Ich hatte mir die günstigen  aus der Bucht geholt und vor dem Einpressen nach gefettet. Halten genauso
Kugellager Handloser/ Mindelheim
IBU Lager Stück zu 0,74€


----------



## Bimenthol (12. Juli 2016)

Na vielen Dank!!
Das ist mir mal eine richtige Hilfe.
Super, jetz wird gleich bestellt!! 

Ja nachfetten vor dem Einpressen wird sowieso gemacht. Die Lager sind ja eigentlich nicht darfür ausgelegt in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht mal eine ganze Umdrehung zu machen......Da gehört dann mehr Fett rein als bei Kugellagern im "echten" Betrieb...


----------



## YoKris (14. Juli 2016)

Moin in die Runde! Ich bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten (Feinfühligkeit, Wohlfühl-Geo, Parts, Qualität) zum Torque DHX Rockzone von 2016. Zu dem Preis kann man doch eigentlich nichts falsch machen, oder? Bin auf der Suche nach einem Parkbike, keinem reinen DH-Racer, um mein Enduro zu entlasten!  

Wäre cool, wenn jemand hier seine Erfahrungen teilt. 

cheers
Chris


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Juli 2016)

An sich super Angebot und auch super bike für deinen zweck.
Wenn du mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers nicht überfordert bist würde ich das nehmen.


----------



## YoKris (14. Juli 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> An sich super Angebot und auch super bike für deinen zweck.
> Wenn du mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers nicht überfordert bist würde ich das nehmen.



Danke. Die Boxxer Team soll im Vergleich zur Boxxer RC auch deutlich sensibler ansprechen, oder?


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Juli 2016)

ist eine Stahlfedgabel in jedem Fall. Spricht also schon gut an. in der Team hast du dann eben eine Charger-katusche die besser ist als das RC gedönns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoKris (14. Juli 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ist eine Stahlfedgabel in jedem Fall. Spricht also schon gut an. in der Team hast du dann eben eine Charger-katusche die besser ist als das RC gedönns.



THX!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juli 2016)

@YoKris

Oder du kaufst mein Frx,Gabel sowie Dämpfer sind hervorragend und das Bike ist die reinste Spaßmaschine im Park


----------



## YoKris (14. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @YoKris
> 
> Oder du kaufst mein Frx,Gabel sowie Dämpfer sind hervorragend und das Bike ist die reinste Spaßmaschine im Park



Hey! Danke. Aber will in diesem Segment wenn nur ein Neurad.cheers


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2016)

Abschiedsbild, mach´s gut Canyon, war schön mit dir


----------



## Basti79 (26. Juli 2016)

Moin alle miteinander,
ich habe ein Torque FR von 2009 mit einem ISX6 Dämpfer. Leider hat sich dieser verabschiedet. Nun Frage ich mich welcher aktuelle Luftdämpfer am besten in den Rahmen passt. Kann mir da jemand von euch einen Tipp geben? Mein Favorit wäre der Rock Shox Vivid Air!? Ich nutze das Rad sowohl als Enduro wie auch als DH/Bikepark. Der Dämpfer sollte also auch etwas ab können!

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Empfelungen!
Sebsatian


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Juli 2016)

Würde etwas mit zuschaltbarer Plattform nehmen...CC DB CS oder so, da der Anti Squat nicht so toll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider09 (26. Juli 2016)

Hall zusammen,
ein Torque Playzone (2011er) nenn ich mein Eigen und klinke mich einfach mal mit meiner Problemthematik hier ein.
Im Rumfahrbetrieb und gelegentlich auf dem Trail habe ich Knirsch-und Knarzgeräusche am Bike. Nach einigem Suchen ist mir aufgefallen, wenn ich von unten gegen den Sattel drücke, hat es an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme Spiel. Nun eine Frage, ist das ok oder muss das stramm sitzen?
Und die andere Frage bzw ein Schraubertipp: Wie bekomme ich raus ob die Lagerbuchse oder das Dämpferauge dafür verantwortlich ist?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juli 2016)

Ob Dämpfeauge oder Buchse...egal,  wechsel beides. Nach 5 Jahren sollte das auch mal nötig sein. Kann dir wirklich nur die Teile von Huber  empfehlen. Laufen wirklich besser als die Originalen
  huber-bushings.com


----------



## ~joe~ (27. Juli 2016)

An die Leute mit nen Torque in der Farbe raw club, ist bei euch der Rahmen mal poliert, mal zerkratz?
Also kein einheitliches Finish vom Rahmen?


----------



## ~joe~ (28. Juli 2016)

Und gleich noch zwei Fragen hinterher

1. In der Ausstattung steht drin das ein Pressfit Innenlager verbaut ist. Nun sind aber zwei (ich vermute) Lagerschalen zu sehen die ne Verzahnung für nen Holowtech Schlüssel haben. Also eig wie nen normales Innenlager. Gibt es Pressfitlager die so aufgebau sind? Erscheit mir eig unsinnig.

2. Der Sag Messer is nett, nur is die Frage wann der Federweg komplett genutzt wurde? Also am Ende steht Max dran und danach kommt noch nen schraffiertes Kästchen. Is also das Ende beim Max Schriftzug oder am Ende des Kästchens erreicht?

Danke


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Juli 2016)

Tretlager ist geschraubt. 
Schau doch auf den ORing am Dämpfer.


----------



## ~joe~ (28. Juli 2016)

Der war leider schon am Federtellerrand, deswegen die Frage-
Aber hab jetzt mal die Feder ausgebaut und den Stopper nach oben geschoben.


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. August 2016)

Ich hab die Frage schonmal in einem anderen Thread gepostet aber da ist wohl noch weniger los als hier ^^

Hi,

weiß jemand welchen Tune ich beim RS Vivid Air r2c im 2013er Torque FRX benötige?
Rahmengröße M, Fahrergewicht nackig 66 kg.

Gruß


----------



## whurr (17. August 2016)

Das FRX kann mit MM.


----------



## Dennis32 (21. August 2016)

Be deinem Gewicht definitiv M/M
Ich mit meinen 100 kg nackt musste den vivid air in m/m umshimmen lassen. Sowohl Zug- als auch Druckstufe 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## MarcoSwrc (21. August 2016)

Hallo,
habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich ein Giant Reign 2 LTD 2015 und könnte das gegen ein Canyon Tourque FRX 6.0 2012 tauschen, da ich gerne ein Downhill haben möchte. Mein Tauschpartner würde noch 80€ + Helm +Protektorjacke und neues Jersey drauflegen. Ist das Angebot ausreichend. Das Bike ist in einem Top Zustand sehr wenig gefahren und letzen Monat erst ein großer Service gemacht worden.
Wäre um ein paar Antworten dankbar bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher!

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. August 2016)

MarcoSwrc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich ein Giant Reign 2 LTD 2015 und könnte das gegen ein Canyon Tourque FRX 6.0 2012 tauschen, da ich gerne ein Downhill haben möchte. Mein Tauschpartner würde noch 80€ + Helm +Protektorjacke und neues Jersey drauflegen. Ist das Angebot ausreichend. Das Bike ist in einem Top Zustand sehr wenig gefahren und letzen Monat erst ein großer Service gemacht worden.
> Wäre um ein paar Antworten dankbar bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher!
> 
> Gruß Marco


Würd ich nicht machen. 
Das 2015er Reign geht bergab sicher nicht schlechter als das olle FRX und is zudem vermutlich noch fast das dreifache wert.


----------



## endurofreak2000 (31. August 2016)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Also mir ist bei meinem Canyon Torque Ex Gapstar aufgefallen, dass an einer Stelle des Rahmens sehr leicht Dreck an die Kugellager von der Wippe geraten kann, und ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass Canyon dort nicht irgendwelche Dichtungsringe oder ähnliches vergessen hätte. Um das Problem mal genauer zu schildern: Bei dein Kugellagern meine ich die, die die Wippe mit dem Unterrohr verbinden (einmal links und einmal rechts eins). Jeweils auf beiden Seiten sind zwei so Art große Muttern, und wenn man die runterschraubt sind direkt dahinter die zwei Kugellager.
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass dahinter sehr leicht dreckgeraten kann, da zwischen den Muttern und den Kugellagern konstruktionsbedingt ein kleiner Spalt bleibt. Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen und weiß ob es so gehört oder ob dort irgendetwas fehlt?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Hier noch ein paar Bilder: und nicht wundern, die lager hab ich außen neu gefettet.


----------



## Dice8 (31. August 2016)

endurofreak2000 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Also mir ist bei meinem Canyon Torque Ex Gapstar aufgefallen, dass an einer Stelle des Rahmens sehr leicht Dreck an die Kugellager von der Wippe geraten kann, und ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass Canyon dort nicht irgendwelche Dichtungsringe oder ähnliches vergessen hätte. Um das Problem mal genauer zu schildern: Bei dein Kugellagern meine ich die, die die Wippe mit dem Unterrohr verbinden (einmal links und einmal rechts eins). Jeweils auf beiden Seiten sind zwei so Art große Muttern, und wenn man die runterschraubt sind direkt dahinter die zwei Kugellager.
> Das Problem ist jetzt, dass dahinter sehr leicht dreckgeraten kann, da zwischen den Muttern und den Kugellagern konstruktionsbedingt ein kleiner Spalt bleibt. Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen und weiß ob es so gehört oder ob dort irgendetwas fehlt?
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder: und nicht wundern, die lager hab ich außen neu gefettet.



Das mit dem Spalt zwischen Lager und der Scheibe ist völlig normal. Aber das mit dem Fett außen am Lager ist völlig falsch! Das Fett zieht den ganzen Dreck nur an.


----------



## rmfausi (31. August 2016)

Der "Spalt" ist seit dem Modelljahr 2013 normal wurde mir von Canyon gesagt. Die älteren Modelle hatten da
noch eine Kunsstoffscheibe soweit ich das noch weiss, diese Scheibe wurde dann optimiert. Wenn die Dichtungen der Kugellager
dicht halten dann passiert auch nichts. Ab und zu schmiere ich dort auch Fett hin so wie du, aber spätestens
nach 2-3 Regenfahrten ist das Fett  auch wieder weg und der Dreck setzt sich da rein, dann nehme ich einen dünnen Lappen
und ziehe ihn durch den Spalt zum Reinigen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## endurofreak2000 (31. August 2016)

ok, vielen dank, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen! Allerdings hätte ich noch zwei wichtige Fragen: 
Und zwar erstens ob jemand weiß mit wie viel Drehmoment man die Schraube anziehen darf, die die Wippe mit dem Unterrohr verbindet (Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine)
Und zweitens zum Kurbelsatz: Das einzige, was man man anziehen muss, ist ja die Kurbelschraube, und da muss ich unbedingt rausfinden, ob es Isis oder Gigapipe ist (wegen dem Drehmoment)


----------



## rmfausi (31. August 2016)

Besorg dir mal die Explosionszeichnung von der Canyon HP, dort stehen die Drehmomente drin. Bei der Kurbel weiss ich es nicht. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## endurofreak2000 (31. August 2016)

Das Problem ist ja gerade, dass ich zu meiner ersten Frage überhaupt absolut nichts in der Explosionsbezeichnung gefunden hab, außerdem bis jetzt weder im Internet noch in der Tabelle für die empfohlenen Anzugsdrehmomente


----------



## Dice8 (31. August 2016)

endurofreak2000 schrieb:


> ok, vielen dank, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen! Allerdings hätte ich noch zwei wichtige Fragen:
> Und zwar erstens ob jemand weiß mit wie viel Drehmoment man die Schraube anziehen darf, die die Wippe mit dem Unterrohr verbindet (Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine)
> Und zweitens zum Kurbelsatz: Das einzige, was man man anziehen muss, ist ja die Kurbelschraube, und da muss ich unbedingt rausfinden, ob es Isis oder Gigapipe ist (wegen dem Drehmoment)





endurofreak2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja gerade, dass ich zu meiner ersten Frage überhaupt absolut nichts in der Explosionsbezeichnung gefunden hab, außerdem bis jetzt weder im Internet noch in der Tabelle für die empfohlenen Anzugsdrehmomente



Guckst du hier:

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_EX_M19-15_BOM_ts.pdf

Das Drehoment der besagten Schraube ist 6Nm und es kommt etwas mittelfeste Schraubensicherung auf das Gewinde der Schraube.


----------



## endurofreak2000 (31. August 2016)

super, vielen dank, ihr habt mir ECHT weitergeholfen damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich muss die Lager an meinem Torque 2012 wechseln.
Könnte mir jemand sagen ob die obigen Lager auch für das 2012er Modell passen?
Die Explosionszeichnung von Canyon ist hier auch nicht eindeutig.
Welches Lager brauche ich am Punkt Rockerarm-Unterrohr?
Danke


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde die Zeichnung ziemlich eindeutig: Nr. 5 = ein 7902er Lager 
google wirft das aus:
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-7902-2RS-MAX.html
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Schraegk...chtscheiben-vollkugelig-Chromstahl-15x28x7mm-
www.bike24.de/p1177043.html


----------



## User60311 (17. Dezember 2016)




----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2016)

Passt, danke für eure Hilfe.
Wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Sollte es bei der Bestellung Probleme geben, melde ich mich noch einmal.


----------



## Sid211985 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hi
könnte günstig ein Torque FR 7.0 bekommen. Kann es leider nicht probefahren. Bin selbst 187cm groß. Der Rahmen ist in L. Würde das passen?


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2016)

Mir war der L Rahmen bei 183/87 etwas zu lang (beim '12er Modell), ich mag es aber eher kompakter.
Der L Rahmen könnte bei Dir passen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (19. Dezember 2016)

Mit 178 passt mir M beim 2011er sehr gut. Dann sollte Dir L passen. Wobei das FR 2009 oder früher sein müsste.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2016)

Bin mit 1,8m das FR in M gefahren, hat gepasst, war aber eher kompakt. Der Rahmen ist nicht ganz mit aktuellen vergleichbar... der Reach ist deutlich kürzer und der Lenkwinkel deutlich steiler.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Dezember 2016)

Der Lenkwinkel liegt mit 180er Gabel bei 65,5°, von deutlich steiler kann keine Rede sein. Beim Reach gebe ich dir recht. Das Bike ist für heutige Verhältnisse kurz, wenn du verspielte Bikes magst, passt das L für dich wie angegossen. Klarerweise kein Race Bike wie heute üblich.


----------



## Sid211985 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hi
danke für eure Antworten.
Hab es mir gekauft. Mal sehen aber ich denlk für 450€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

Verspielt mag ich es, Racen mag ich eher nicht. Brauch halt eine Ergänzung zu meinem Hardtail und da hat mir das FR optisch gut gefallen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2016)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel liegt mit 180er Gabel bei 65,5°, von deutlich steiler kann keine Rede sein.


6*6*,5! (67,5 mit original 160er Gabel) Das finde ich ggü. der 65, mit denen ich am FRX die meiste Zeit rumfahre schon deutlich, mit der flachen Einstellung dann erstrecht (ich hatte ja den direkten Vergleich) und vor allem im Vergleich zu vielen anderen, aktuellen Rahmen, die z. T. noch flachere Winkel haben.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Dezember 2016)

Auf allen Seiten, in allen Katalogen, Tests und überhaupt wird der Lenkwinkel mit ca. 65,5 angegeben...wie du auf deinen Wert kommst, weiß ich nicht.
Mit 170er Gabel wären es dann wohl 66 Grad und mit 160er Gabel um die 66,5. Die Rede ist vom 2012er Modell (Alpinist und Vertride original mit 180er Gabel Fox 36, Flowtrail mit 170er).
Guckst du auch hier:
https://issuu.com/canyon_bicycles/docs/mtbkatalog2012


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2016)

Er hat geschrieben Torque *FR *7.0, das gab es bis 2009. Ab 2010 hieß kein Torque mehr "FR"...! Von 2011 oder -12 haben dann erst Andere etwas geschrieben.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Dezember 2016)

Geht klar.
Wollte nur meine Erfahrungen kundtun, nachdem viele auch das Torque nach 2009 noch als FR bezeichneten (aufgrund des unklaren Schriftzuges F8, FR) auf dem Oberrohr).
War mir nicht sicher ob es sich bei seinem Modell um ein "wahres" oder ein "gefaktes" FR handelt.
Jedenfalls weiß er jetzt über beide Modelle Bescheid.


----------



## Daute111 (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo... 
Hab mir jetzt auch einen Torque FRX 2013 Rahmen zum Aufbau geholt. 
Da ich gelegentlich damit auch mal bergauf will, möchte ich eine zweifach Kurbel verbauen. 
Jetzt das Problem... Wie krieg ich den Umwerfer dran? 
Laut Canyon mit Schelle am Rahmen, kann ich mir bei dem kantigen Rahmendurchschnitt aber nicht vorstellen... Bei google kam ein direct Mount zum Vorschein, aber woran? 
An die zwei Gewinde in der Schwinge? 
Tretlagermontage geht ja scheinbar nicht wegen der Kettenführung wie ich gelesen habe . 
Kann mir wer helfen? 
Danke und Gruß, Steve


----------



## Dice8 (23. Januar 2017)

Du brauchst einen 3-Fach Umwerfer und den passenden Umwerfersockel (E-Type-plate E57-10, canyon Art. Nr. A1031529).

Aber mal ehrlich, warum 2-Fach? Bau dir lieber 1x11 als Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daute111 (23. Januar 2017)

Hi... Bin auch mal im Harz unterwegs oder notfalls mal irgendwo auch ne Tour... Und ne 2 fach hab ich noch und finde ich gut.
Warum nur 3fach? Mit 1 fach ist mir eigentlich zu anstrengend


----------



## Dice8 (23. Januar 2017)

Der 3-Fach Umwerfer kann auch als 2-Fach gefahren/eingestellt werden. Dieser ist am Torque zwingend erforderlich da der 3-Fach Umwerfer ein längeres Leitblech gegenüber dem 2-Fach Umwerfer besitzt. Man muss halt bedenken wieviel Federweg das FRX am Hinterbau hat und wieviel Raum die Kette dadurch beim einfedern am Umwerfer benötigt.


----------



## Daute111 (23. Januar 2017)

Okay, danke! Stimmt ja, Schalthebel schaltet dann ja eh nur zwei mal... Na mal schauen! 
Gruß Steve


----------



## hepp (24. Januar 2017)

Ein 2-fach Umwerfer geht aber auch. Ich bin am 13er frx eine ganze Zeit einen SLX 2x9 Umwerfer mit 36/22 vorne gefahren. Das einzige Problem bestand darin, dass das Leitblech auf dem kleine Blatt sehr nah am Sitzrohr stand und bei starkem Einfedern ganz leicht an diesem kratzte. Penibles Einstellen und etwas Abtrag (am Leitblech) mit der Feile hat das aber beseitigt.
Allerdings kann auch ich nur 1x11 empfehlen. Mit einem 28er vorne und 11/42 oder sogar 11/46 hinten sollte man auch im Harz gut klar kommen.


----------



## Daute111 (25. Januar 2017)

Hi... Na mal später schauen, hab halt bis auf den Umwerfer die Teile da. Trotzdem danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2017)

Also ich bin eine Weile 2-fach vorne an meinem FRX gefahren - war scheisse... 





Lieber 1x11 und notfalls eine Kassette mit mehr als 42 Zähnen, z. B. die 11-46er Sunrace, die ist recht günstig. Die Bandbreite ist damit fast identisch mit 2x9/10 und die restlichen Vorteile von 1x11 sind zahlreich  Speziell am FRX, wo du bei Verwendung des Umwerfer-Adapters (kann ich dir günstig verkaufen, wenn du willst) den ISCG-Adapter demontieren musst und quasi nur den Canyon-eigenen Chainguide (kann ich dir auch verkaufen) verwenden kannst.


----------



## Daute111 (28. Januar 2017)

N'abend... 
Hab mich (erstmal) vom Gedanken verabschiedet. 
Hab zwar ne zweifach Kurbel dran, aber wenn wird's erst mal russisch, dann hänge ich wenn ich's wirklich mal brauche mit der Hand um ... 
Übrigens interessante Kettenführung 
Woran liegt das Problem mit dem Umwerfer?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2017)

Hmm, das mit dem zur Not von Hand umhängen hatte ich an nem alten Reste-Hardtail mal, war auch scheisse! Die Kette fällt doch recht schnell runter, wenn's mal scheppert und wenn's das nicht tut, ist das FRX fehl am Platz 

Das Problem, was zu dem  auf dem Bild oben führt, ist das kurzzeitige Hängenbleiben der Kette am großen Blatt beim Runterschalten aufs kleine, wodurch sich die Kette hochzieht und u. U. so verklemmt, dass man für ihre Befreiung mindestens das Kettenblatt demontieren muss. Kennen die Meisten, die Torque, FRX oder altes Strive mit 2-fach gefahren sind  

Was fährst du denn aktuell für Teile? (Schaltwerk/Kassette/Kurbel/Kettenführung?) Wenn du willst, kann ich dir den ganzen Kram auch mal zum testen ausleihen (Umwerfer inkl. Adapter, Kettenführung), wenn du die Versandkosten übernimmst. Kannst dir dann immer noch überlegen, ob du es behalten willst, ich brauch die Teile eh nicht mehr...


----------



## Daute111 (28. Januar 2017)

Bin gerade am aufbauen... 
Ist eine Race Face Kurbel und ein Sram X0 Schaltwerk 10 fach. 
Kettenführung ist eine originale von Canyon. 
Wenn ich die anderen Teile zusammen habe, melde ich mich noch mal bei dir, danke fürs Angebot! 
Den Rest dann über PM, Gruß Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo an Alle,
ich muss das Oberteil an meinem Steuersatz tauschen (Torque EX 2013). Wenn ich es mir richtig notiert habe benötige ich folgendes:

Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz ZeroStack
Oberteil ZS44 1 1/8'' short schwarz (ZS44/28.6)

Ist das so richtig? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Februar 2017)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> ich muss das Oberteil an meinem Steuersatz tauschen (Torque EX 2013). Wenn ich es mir richtig notiert habe benötige ich folgendes:
> 
> Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz ZeroStack
> ...


Jawoll. Passt so


----------



## jonalisa (15. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt einen kompletten Lagersatz für mein Torque bestellt.
Für die Verbindung Rockerarm Unterrohr und das Hauptschwingenlager habe ich folgendes Lager bestellt:
*Enduro Bearings 7902 2RS - ABEC 3 MAX*

Am Hauptschwingenlager ist soweit alles klar, von außen wird vorgespannt also gehört die schwarze Dichtung innen und die blaue außen.
Wie schaut's aber am Rockerarm aus? Von welcher Seite wird vorgespannt? Die Kappen dienen ja nur um das Lager abzudecken und nicht um es vorzuspannen wie beim FRX, oder?
Welche Lagerseite gehört hier außen?
Habe schon gelesen, dass an mehreren Canyon-Modellen an dieser Stelle die schwarze Seite nach außen zeigen muss.
Kann dies jemand bestätigen?


----------



## jonalisa (23. März 2017)

Keine Hilfe in Sicht?


----------



## whurr (23. März 2017)

Die Lager musste ich noch nicht wechseln.
Hilft die Canyon Explosionszeichnung nicht?


----------



## Catweazle81 (23. März 2017)

Kannst Du dies nicht anhand der Einbausituation der alten (originalen?) Lager erkennen? Ansonsten kann ich Dir morgen ein Bild eines neuen Rockerarmes (Torque EX) senden, anhand dessen man es erkennen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (23. März 2017)

Leider kann ich es an den original verbauten Lagern nicht erkennen, da es sich um einen anderen Hersteller handelt.
Die Explosionszeichnung gibt zwar Aufschluß über den Lagertyp aber nicht über die Art sie zu verbauen.
Fotos könnten evtl. hilfreich sein, danke.


----------



## User60311 (24. März 2017)

Lageraußenring muss in die Wippe, Innenring muss mit der Schraube "ins" Lager gedrückt werden.

also genau so rum, wie unten...

---

die Kappe hat (genau wie beim FRX) am Innenring einen Absatz.
liegt also korrekt montiert nur am Innenring vom Lager an (nicht am Außenring).
Die Kappen haben ein Gewinde um auf die Konen geschraubt zu werden.
Vorspannen tust du, indem du beide Konen mit der verbindungs Schraube zusammen ziehst.
Dabei kommt es dann auf das Zusammenspiel von dem Konensitz, der Lagervorspannung und der Festigkeit der Verbindungschraube an. Canyon hat mir mal erzählt, das würde nach Gefühl gemacht, die Kappen mit ca 3Nm auf die Konen geschraubt (vorgespannt) und das ganez mit 6Nm an der Verbindungschraube zusammengezogen.


----------



## Catweazle81 (24. März 2017)

User60311 schrieb:


> Lageraußenring muss in die Wippe, Innenring muss mit der Schraube "ins" Lager gedrückt werden.
> 
> also genau so rum, wie unten...


Korrekt.






Das Bild zeigt einen neuen Rockerarm (Torque EX ab 2013, A1037762). Hier kannst Du die Einbausituation der Lager ab Werk gut erkennen.


User60311 schrieb:


> die Kappe hat (genau wie beim FRX) am Innenring einen Absatz.
> liegt also korrekt montiert nur am Innenring vom Lager an (nicht am Außenring).
> Die Kappen haben ein Gewinde um auf die Konen geschraubt zu werden.
> Vorspannen tust du, indem du beide Konen mit der verbindungs Schraube zusammen ziehst.
> Dabei kommt es dann auf das Zusammenspiel von dem Konensitz, der Lagervorspannung und der Festigkeit der Verbindungschraube an. Canyon hat mir mal erzählt, das würde nach Gefühl gemacht, die Kappen mit ca 3Nm auf die Konen geschraubt (vorgespannt) und das ganez mit 6Nm an der Verbindungschraube zusammengezogen.


Perfekt erklärt!


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2017)

Alles klar.
Danke vielmals euch beiden.
Das versteht sogar ein diplomierter Mathematiker 
Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, aber Bestätigung tut immer gut.
Vor allem den Drehmomentwert für die Kappen von Seiten Canyons tut gut zu wissen.
Habt ihr evtl. noch einen Tipp für die Reihenfolge beim Ausbau?


----------



## User60311 (24. März 2017)

Schraub die komplette Wippe auseinander, mit den zwei kleinen Schrauben von unten. Erst wenn du alle Einzelteile vor dir hast, kannst du ganz easy am Schraubstock die Konen und Lager ein-/ auspressen.

Die Lagervorspannung lässt sich auch später noch halbwegs gut einstellen.

Am besten ist es eh, den gesammten Hinterbau ständig hin und her zu bewegen. Sind die Lager zu viel vorgespannt, laufen sie rauh. Sind sie zu wenig vorgespannt, hast du seitliches Spiel was gut an der Steckachse "fühlbar" ist.


----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt einen kompletten Lagersatz für mein Torque bestellt.
> Für die Verbindung Rockerarm Unterrohr und das Hauptschwingenlager habe ich folgendes Lager bestellt:
> ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere ist die Farbgestaltung der Dichtscheiben bei den Enduro Bearing (Schrägkugellager) genau anderes herum als den originalen von Canyon. Bedeutet die Kraft für die Vorspannung kommt bei den Enduro Bearings auf die Seite der schwarzen Dichtscheibe und die blaue Seite gehört nach innen. Das kannst du aber auch ganz einfach vorm Einbau testen in dem du den Innenring von beiden Seiten abwechselnd mal belasten und dabei drehst. Dabei merkst du direkt von welcher Seite die Vorspannung kommen muss.


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2017)

Da muss ich dich leider korrigieren.
Auf der Homepage von Enduro Bearings steht:
"Never black site out."
Klingt für mich eindeutig, werde aber trotzdem vor dem Einbau testen.
Danke


----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider korrigieren.
> Auf der Homepage von Enduro Bearings steht:
> "Never black site out."
> Klingt für mich eindeutig, werde aber trotzdem vor dem Einbau testen.
> Danke



Wieso "leider"? 
Wenn die das geändert haben umso besser. Ich kann nur für die Enduro Bearings Lager sprechen die ich letztes Jahr verbaut habe wo es noch so war wie von mir beschrieben.


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2017)

Leider deshalb, weil ich mir alles andere als sicher bin.
Es gibt im Netz dazu unterschiedliche Informationen und selbst die von EB widersprechen sich teilweise...
Ich warte einfach auf die Lager, dann sollte sich das selbst klären.


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2017)

Anstatt "leider" hätte "wahrscheinlich" besser gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (5. April 2017)

Die Lager sind mittlerweile auf dem Weg zu mir, gibt's bei Bike 24 recht günstig. Auch alle anderen sind dort für kleines Geld zu haben.
Auch habe ich eine Antwort von Enduro Bearings erhalten.
@Dice8 du hattest doch recht. Die schwarze Seite ist die load side


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. April 2017)

Kann mir jemand verraten welchen Tune ich bei einem Vivid r2c Coil oder Air benötige?
Rad ist ein 2013er Torque FRX mit der 200mm einstellung, 240x76 EBL.


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten welchen Tune ich bei einem Vivid r2c Coil oder Air benötige?
> Rad ist ein 2013er Torque FRX mit der 200mm einstellung, 240x76 EBL.


Kommt auch aufs fahrfertige Gewicht an.


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. April 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kommt auch aufs fahrfertige Gewicht an.



75kg dürften das ca sein. +/- je nach Tagesform und Mahlzeit


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2017)

Rebound mit "M" passt sicherlich. Bei der Druckstufe musst du es einfach mal ausprobieren da "M" und vielleicht auch "L" passen würden.


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. April 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich überlege mir noch was ich ausprobieren werde


----------



## whurr (24. April 2017)

Canyon hat MM verbaut.


----------



## g_sus (30. April 2017)

Moin zusammen,

versuche gerade Ersatzlager für mein Hinterbau an meinem Torque DHX 2014 anzuschaffen. Konnte bei Canyon die meisten Teile bereits bestellen, bis auf 2 Lagerhülsen. Da meinte der Service nur: "Die sind nicht lieferbar und ich soll sie mir doch, wenn irgendwie möglich, anderweitig besorgen."

Es handelt sich hierbei um die äußere und innere Lagerhülse für die Lager (6802 V 2RS 61802 V 2RS 15x24x5 mm) zwischen Rockerarm und Umlenkhebel (siehe Auschnitt Explosionszeichnung).

Laut Service sind die Bezeichnungen:

SS bearing inner cap 21.9x3.9mm
SS bearing outer cap 22.5x4.9mm

Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung wo man die Hülsen für dieses Lager beziehen könnte?


----------



## Dice8 (30. April 2017)

g_sus schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> versuche gerade Ersatzlager für mein Hinterbau an meinem Torque DHX 2014 anzuschaffen. Konnte bei Canyon die meisten Teile bereits bestellen, bis auf 2 Lagerschalen. Da meinte der Service nur: "Die sind nicht lieferbar und ich soll sie mir doch, wenn irgendwie möglich, anderweitig besorgen."
> 
> ...



Wieso willst du die kappen neu kaufen? Die werden einfach in die neuen Lager übernommen. Oder hast du die kaputt gemacht?
Verbaut ist an dieser Stelle ein Schrägkugellager.

https://www.kugellager-shop.net/6802-2rs-max-6802vrs-kugellager.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g_sus (30. April 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du die kappen neu kaufen? Die werden einfach in die neuen Lager übernommen. Oder hast du die kaputt gemacht?



Also eins der Lager ist halt hinüber, habe es aber noch nicht ausgebaut, weil ich die Tage damit nocheinmal fahren werde. Ich vermute mal, dass die Hülsen noch in Ordnung sind, wollte mich aber mal informieren wo und wie man die beziehen kann. Habe vor das Bike noch ein paar Jahre zu fahren und will mich hinsichtlich der Ersatzteile ein bisschen absichern.


----------



## whurr (30. April 2017)

Diese Lager sind die ersten die kaputt gehen. Die Kappen sollten aber davon nicht beeinflusst werden. Ich wüsste nicht mal ob das überhaupt ein Teil ist es man woanders bekommt.


----------



## psx0407 (1. Mai 2017)

kurze frage, auch wenn schon mehrfach gestellt:
2013er torque ex alpinist
umbau vorne auf 1fach
welchen standard brauche ich für die kettenführung?
wofür genau kann ich den adapter verwenden, der beim neukauf des bikes im kleinteile-set dabei war?
danke und gruß.
psx0407


----------



## whurr (1. Mai 2017)

Canyon hat einen eigenen Standard. Also entweder Du nimmst den Adapter und hast ISCG5 oder Du kaufst eine der wenigen Kefüs im Canyon Standard. Gibt es zu.B. bei 77 und natürlich bei Canyon selbst.


----------



## psx0407 (1. Mai 2017)

danke für die antwort..
d.h. mit dem adapter bekomme ich eine iscg 05 kefü drauf?
auf den ersten blick hatte ich sorge, dass die kefü dann zu weit rauskommt...
psx0407


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2017)

psx0407 schrieb:


> danke für die antwort..
> d.h. mit dem adapter bekomme ich eine iscg 05 kefü drauf?
> auf den ersten blick hatte ich sorge, dass die kefü dann zu weit rauskommt...
> psx0407


Keine Sorge. Hatte ich an meinem Alpinist auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (1. Mai 2017)

Es gibt eher Probleme, dass bei vollem Federweg der Umwerferadapter anstößt. Das Thema hast Du bei 1fach aber nicht. Ich musste bei 2fach an einem 2011er einiges basteln. Bei 1fach an einem 2012er hat es sofort geklappt.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2017)

Moin....

Ich müsste mal wieder bei meinem 2012er Trailflow Kassette und Kette wechseln und spiele mit dem Gedanken es mal mit 1-Fach zu probieren. Habe ja noch die Hammerschmidt mit der ich eigentlich absolut zufrieden bin. Aber vielleicht reicht das andere auch und ich würde einiges an Gewicht sparen.
Es gibt ja gefühlte 1000 Threads zu dem Thema, aber alles schon zu kompliziert. Würde es auch gern von einem Torque Fahrer hören. 
Ich möchte es einfach mal zum probieren mit 1x10 versuchen wollen. Kassette mit 11-42, neue Kette und neue Kurbel mit nem 30er Blatt. Kein Umbau auf 11-Fach, dadurch sehr übersichtlich und wenn es nicht passt, kommt die Hammerschmidt wieder dran.
Frage nun... funktioniert das ordentlich? Reicht das Schaltwerk... Welche Kassette und Kurbel sind zu empfehlen? Beim Kettenblatt sagte man mir, dass es eins mit speziellen Zähnen sein sollte, damit die Kette nicht abspringt. Und ist ein ovales Blatt sinnvoll?

VG


----------



## whurr (1. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das.


whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte ja hier nach Tips zum Wechsel auf 1x10 gefragt und der Umbau ist jetzt endlich abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## whurr (1. Mai 2017)

Schaltwerk könntest Du auch ein 11fach mit 10fach Schalthebel nehmen. Kassette eine Sunrace. Ich würde aber mittlerweile gleich auf 11fach gehen. Die Preise lohnen das 10fach Gebastelt nicht mehr finde ich.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2017)

So brauche ich aber nur Kassette, Kette und Kurbel. Bei 11-Fach würden ja noch neues Schaltwerk + neuer Schalthebel dazu kommen.  Wollte erstmal probieren...  und wenn ich 10-fach eine Saison fahre und danach auf 11-Fach umrüste, fällt alles bisher Investierte  unter Verschleiß.
Gut... also Kassette Sunrace. Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, sparrt man sich den Umbau wie mit einer XT Kassette. Und welche Empfehlung bei der Kurbel ?


----------



## whurr (1. Mai 2017)

Mir der Hammerschmidt war ja ein kurzes Schaltwerk montiert. Mit dem geht es auf keinen Fall.
Kurbel was auch immer Dir gefällt. Shimano geht halt nur bis min. 30 Zähne und kann kein Direct Mount. Da kann man auch was Gebrauchtes nehmen, wenn es erstmal nur zum Testen ist.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2017)

Habe mich noch ein wenig belesen. Ich denke du hast Recht und ich werde wohl gleich 11-Fach nehmen... zumal ich bezweifle, dass das mit meinem X9 gehen würde. Schaltwerk und Trigger kosten ja nicht Unsummen.

Danke erstmal


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2017)

Ach... mit was für Übersetzungen kommt ihr zurecht? Ich bräuchte rein rechnerisch 11-42 /30er. Wenn hinten auch 11-46 passt dann wohl vorn ein 32er


----------



## whurr (1. Mai 2017)

Hängt sehr von Gelände und Beinen ab ;-)
Ich würde nicht auf 28/42 oder 30/46 verzichten wollen. Wenn Du die leichten Gänge aber eh nie fährst geht auch weniger.
Hattest Du an der Hammerschmidt ein 22 oder 24er Blatt?


----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2017)

Vorne das 24er... hinten 11-34. Deshalb wollte ich für den Anstieg die gleiche Übersetzung... also 30er und hinten 42. Das reicht mir, da das Vorderrad durch die 180 mm und dem 35er Vorbau eh anfängt zu steigen. Wenn es noch steiler wird, schiebe ich lieber, als wie auf einem Rennrad zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (2. Mai 2017)

Na dann passt das doch bestens.
Wenn Du ein rundes Kettenblatt nimmst würde ich eins aus Stahl von SRAM empfehlen. Hält länger und ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## stoerenfred (13. Mai 2017)

Hey ich hab grad meinen umwerfer adapter geschrottet. Bzw. Eine der schrauben. Hat jemand diese schrauben eventuell rumliegen und kann sie mir so schnell es geht schicken. Ich hab nächste Woche rennen [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michael66 (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Ich möchte bei meinem 2013 ex die Rahmenlager wechseln,leider bekommt man da keinen kompletten Satz bei Canyon und vielleicht hat die schonmal jemand gewechselt und kann mir mal verraten was die kosten?Oder ob es sinnvoller ist die Lager von einem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Infos.
Mfg
Michael


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2017)

Blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da steht einiges zu den Lagern

Ich hatte mir mal günstige aus der Bucht geholt. Halten jetzt schon das dritte Jahr 
Kugellager Handloser/ Mindelheim
z.B. IBU Lager Stück zu 0,74€ ... war dann der ganze Satz für das Torque für ca. 20€ oder so


----------



## michael66 (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte schon länger nach Infos gesucht aber nichts konkretes gefunden,vielen Dank für den Tipp und die Informationen￼￼￼￼￼￼
Ich hatte auch mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und nur die Info bekommen das es keinen kompletten Lagersatz gibt also alles nur einzeln zu bestellen,finde ich schon ein wenig merkwürdig.
Vielen Dank 
Mfg 
Michael


----------



## michael66 (28. Juni 2017)

Doppelpost danke nochmal


----------



## Ratte0192 (3. Juli 2017)

Grüße an alle Torque-Fahrer,

ich habe mir im Bikemarkt ein 2012er Torque FRX geschossen. Da das nicht mehr das Neueste ist sind die Dämpferbuchsen komplett ausgeschlagen. Macht ja nix wenn da nicht diese blöde obere Dämpferschraube wäre, die wirklich mit keiner zerstörungsfreien Methode rausgeht (Linksausdreher wird der nächste Versuch).

Meine Frage ist jetzt:
hat zufällig jemand genau diese Schraube, am liebsten die verstärkte Variante, rumliegen oder weiß jemand wo ich Selbige beziehen kann?


Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus
MFG
Steve


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. Juli 2017)

Na bei canyon kannst du die beziehen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ratte0192 (3. Juli 2017)

Gut hätte ja sein können es gibt vielleicht noch eine schnellere Variante. Aber Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (4. Juli 2017)

Hast du noch die Alu Schraube drinnen? Die wird bestimmt leicht gekrümmt / verbogen sein und geht deswegen nicht raus.

Schon probiert eine andere länge Schraube rein zu schrauben und das ganze raus zu schlagen?
("von der anderen Seite")

Kauf dir auf jedenfall gute Buchsen und die Stahl Schraube von Canyon.


----------



## Ratte0192 (4. Juli 2017)

Wie soll ich dort noch eine Schraube einschrauben? Aber ja ich habe noch die Originale Aluschraube.

Ich habe aber auch noch ein anderes Problem entdeckt. Und zwar sind die Haupschwingenlager direkt über dem Tretlager komplett verschlissen, das der Innenring der Lager rausgefallen ist und nun die Außenringe noch im Rahmen stecken. Allerdings kommt man dort ja so gut wie garnicht ran. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die Lagerreste herausbekomme?


----------



## rmfausi (4. Juli 2017)

Geht ganz einfach, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist ein Loch, dort mit einem entsprechenden Schraubenzieher rein und die gegenüber liegende Lagerschale rausklopfen. Dann das selbe auf der Seite ohne Loch. Du musst/solltest eh beide Lager wechseln. Tipp: Vor dem Wiedereinbau die Lager nochmal nach fetten. Gruß rmfausi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ratte0192 (4. Juli 2017)

Ah sehr gut...
das hatte ich bisher noch nicht entdeckt.

Danke dir


----------



## Ratte0192 (4. Juli 2017)

So alles ab und raus was geht. Es gab nicht ein Lager, was noch Kugeln hatte. Steuerlager ist auch festgerostet. 
Dem Vorbesitzer sollte man mal im Baumarkt zeigen was Fett ist...


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2018)

Servus zusammen.
Hat hier eventuell noch jemand vom Torque Alpinist 2011 die Reduzierhülsen und Schnellspanner vom Crossmax SX Laufradsatz rumliegen? Die waren damals im Lieferumfang dabei, meine ich.
Würde die Laufräder gerne in mein Dirtbike verpflanzen und bräuchte dafür das Umbaukit auf 135mm und Schnellspanner. Würde mich über eine PM freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (28. Januar 2018)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem sehr gut erhaltenen Torque EX Rahmen inkl. CCDBair in M hat, hätte einen anzubieten. Ansonsten geht der in den Bikemarkt.

Cheers


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Januar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen.
> Hat hier eventuell noch jemand vom Torque Alpinist 2011 die Reduzierhülsen und Schnellspanner vom Crossmax SX Laufradsatz rumliegen? Die waren damals im Lieferumfang dabei, meine ich.
> Würde die Laufräder gerne in mein Dirtbike verpflanzen und bräuchte dafür das Umbaukit auf 135mm und Schnellspanner. Würde mich über eine PM freuen.


Die Reduzierhülsen könnt ich sogar noch haben. Beim Schnellspaner muß ich allerdings passen.


----------



## jaamaa (18. März 2018)

Moin...

die GE8C Lager an der Wippe sind mal wieder hin und müssten ausgetauscht werden.
Hat den schon mal jemand von euch eine Alternative zu den Lagern von Canyon probiert? Die beiden Lager haben beim letzten Mal schon über 30€ + Versand gekostet. Qualitativ finde ich die nicht besonders.. musste die schon oft wechseln. Bei Kugellager Express bekommt man das schon für 3,60€ /Stk... und hochwertige von SKF gibt es  ja auch. 

VG


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. März 2018)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> die GE8C Lager an der Wippe sind mal wieder hin und müssten ausgetauscht werden.
> Hat den schon mal jemand von euch eine Alternative zu den Lagern von Canyon probiert? Die beiden Lager haben beim letzten Mal schon über 30€ + Versand gekostet. Qualitativ finde ich die nicht besonders.. musste die schon oft wechseln. Bei Kugellager Express bekommt man das schon für 3,60€ /Stk... und hochwertige von SKF gibt es  ja auch.
> ...


Ich bestell meine Lager immer bei Kugellagerexpress. 
Was sollte dagegen sprechen?


----------



## jaamaa (18. März 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich bestell meine Lager immer bei Kugellagerexpress.
> Was sollte dagegen sprechen?


Die Qualität und damit die Haltbarkeit!

Die zwei Dutzend Kugellager an meinem Bike sind auch die billigen vom Discounter und verrichten ihre Arbeit mit einer extra Portion Fett richtig gut.
Hier fragte ich aber nach den Radial-Lagern. Mit den von Canyon angebotenen bin ich nicht zufrieden, deshalb würde ich gerne eine Alternative verbauen. Ob nun  aus China oder von SKF... egal. Hauptsache die Dinger halten endlich mal ein bisschen länger.


----------



## whurr (19. März 2018)

Die originalen haben ca. 1 Jahr bei mir gehalten.
Die vom Kugellagerexpress halten jetzt schon seit mehreren Jahren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. April 2018)

Antwort mit sehr langer Leitung... ich habe bei meinem FRX gerade komplett Enduro Bearings verbaut, bin seitdem aber erst zwei mal gefahren, also noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und kommen halt schon mit kompletter Fettfüllung und ordentlichen Dichtungen. Sollen wegen der größeren Kugeln auch größere Lasten vertragen. Haben insgesamt 65€ gekostet, fand ich ok. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal zuversichtlich...

@jaamaa : bei mir waren übrigens die Hauptlager das Problem. Sind mir in Einzelteilen entgegengekommen, waren nur noch mit einer rotbraunen Rostpampe gefüllt und hatten deutliche Verschleißspuren. Eins der hinteren Lager in der Kettenstrebe hatte wohl von einem Sturz einen weg. Der Rest war eigentlich dem Alter entsprechend noch recht fit.


----------



## bastard1979 (10. April 2018)

noch längere Leitung... und vllt. als Vorschlag... das dauerhafte tauschen der Kugelgelenke am Rockerarm ging mir auf die Nerven und habe sie ersetzt durch Gleitlager (IGUS WFM-1416-12). Sie sind jetzt ca. 1/2 Jahr verbaut und bis jetzt läuft noch alles. Bin mal gespannt wie es Ende 2018 aussieht.




in dieser Reihenfolge wurde alles verbaut. Die Dichtung ist nur auf der Aussenseite (X-Ring 14,00 x 1,78 mm).


----------



## rmfausi (14. April 2018)

War damals ein Tipp von @jaamaa 

Kleiner Tipp...
Bei meinem Torque musste ich die GE8C schon mehrmals wechseln. Habe jetzt aber eine gute Alternative gefunden .... Kunststofflager von igus.

igubal Gelenklager Maßreihe E Kalotte aus J
Artikelnummer EGLM-08 J
Preis... keine Ahnung. Ich glaube ein paar Euro
igus Tel. 02203-9649-0

Wichtig ist das J... die sind dann verstärkt.

Bisher laufen die problemlos.

Bei mir auch.


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2018)

Haha... die Igus Leute haben richtig aufgerüstet. Hatte letztens wieder einen Brief zur Messe bekommen und war erstaunt was heutzutage so alles aus Kunststoff möglich ist.
Hatte mir aber diesmal wieder die normalen und günstigen Lager, wie weiter  oben erwähnt, bestellt. Mal schauen wie die sich machen. Jedenfalls kosten dort 2 Paar nur halb soviel wie ein Paar bei Canyon  [emoji16]



Noch eine Frage....

Hatte auf 1*11 umgebaut und habe nun mehrere Löcher von den fehlenden Leitungshaltern. Unten in der Strebe sind welche Original mit solch Gummistöpseln verschlossen. Gibt es die bei Canyon oder weiß jemand eine Alternative?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (22. Mai 2018)

Die Stöpsel gibt's bei Canyon. Hab ich vor 3 Jahren bestellt und bekommen. Kann mich leider nicht mehr an Namen oder Bestellnummer erinnern. Hatte damals am Telefon die Info dazu bekommen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Mai 2018)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Haha... die Igus Leute haben richtig aufgerüstet. Hatte letztens wieder einen Brief zur Messe bekommen und war erstaunt was heutzutage so alles aus Kunststoff möglich ist.
> Hatte mir aber diesmal wieder die normalen und günstigen Lager, wie weiter  oben erwähnt, bestellt. Mal schauen wie die sich machen. Jedenfalls kosten dort 2 Paar nur halb soviel wie ein Paar bei Canyon  [emoji16]
> 
> 
> ...



Ruf doch mal bei Canyon an oder schreib eine E-Mail?
Wenn die Lager nur die hälfte kosten passt das doch. Schneller werden die sicher auch bei dir sein. Hab damals über 3 Monate auf meine Lager am Torque gewartet.. hatte zwischenzeitlich dann doch Enduro Bearings bestellt.


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal bei Canyon an oder schreib eine E-Mail?
> Wenn die Lager nur die hälfte kosten passt das doch. Schneller werden die sicher auch bei dir sein. Hab damals über 3 Monate auf meine Lager am Torque gewartet.. hatte zwischenzeitlich dann doch Enduro Bearings bestellt.


Die Hälfte von der Hälfte! [emoji16]


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2018)

Moin...

Hab eben angerufen... ist so erstmal nicht auffindbar.
Hättest du von den Stöpsel evtl. noch den Lieferschein und könntest mir somit die Teilenummer mitteilen... das würde die Sache vereinfachen.

Danke





whurr schrieb:


> Die Stöpsel gibt's bei Canyon. Hab ich vor 3 Jahren bestellt und bekommen. Kann mich leider nicht mehr an Namen oder Bestellnummer erinnern. Hatte damals am Telefon die Info dazu bekommen.


----------



## whurr (31. Mai 2018)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Hab eben angerufen... ist so erstmal nicht auffindbar.
> Hättest du von den Stöpsel evtl. noch den Lieferschein und könntest mir somit die Teilenummer mitteilen... das würde die Sache vereinfachen.
> ...


Hi Jaamaa, sorry für die späte Antwort. Seit der Abschaltung von Tapatalk bekomm ich keine Notifications mehr.
Ich hab' gerade meine Mails durchwühlt, kann aber leider nichts finden.
Ich weiß noch, dass ganz früher die Bikes mit diesen Stopfen in den Gewinden für die Leitung der versenkbaren Sattelstütze geliefert wurden. Vielleicht hilft das.
Radon hatte früher auch mal solche Gummi Stopfen in 2 Größen im Angebot. Finde ich aber auch nicht mehr bei Bike-Discount.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Mai 2018)

Meint Ihr diese „Blindstopfen“?


  

Das Teil heißt „rubber blind Plug E40-10“ und hat die Artikelnummer A1016702.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juni 2018)

Moin...
Ja, das mit Tapatalk ist ätzend... bekomme nun auch nichts mehr mit.
Aber nun passt es ja. Sollten die Teile sein und ich werde da noch einmal anrufen.
Ich danke euch beiden


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr ein 2011er Tourqe Alpenist. Ich hab es schon neu Pulvern lassen und gehe davon aus, dass dadurch die Garantie sowieso futsch ist... jetzt würde ich gerne eine innenverlegte Sattelstütze fahren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum anbohren vom Rahmen?


----------



## Catweazle81 (22. Juni 2018)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die freiwillige Herstellergarantie sowieso nach 6 Jahren endet, ist doch alles gut. Aber, warum machst, ach nein hast Du das nicht vorm Pulvern getan? Egal  Schau mal bei Liteville vorbei, die haben da eine gute Anleitung, welche Du aufs Torque übertragen kannst. Hier gibt es auch noch eine Anregung. Beim EX sah es später von Werk aus so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Juni 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass die freiwillige Herstellergarantie sowieso nach 6 Jahren endet, ist doch alles gut. Aber, warum machst, ach nein hast Du das nicht vorm Pulvern getan? Egal  Schau mal bei Liteville vorbei, die haben da eine gute Anleitung, welche Du aufs Torque übertragen kannst. Hier gibt es auch noch eine Anregung. Beim EX sah es später von Werk aus so aus.



Das beste wird wohl sein sich am EX zu orientieren. Ich denke der Rohrsatz ist der gleiche. Danke für die schnelle Info.

Ja als ich das gepulvert hatte waren diese ganzen Stützen noch außen geführt.


----------



## Topanga (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo Torque Besitzer,
wegen starken Knackgeräuschen beim kräftigen bergauf Treten habe ich begonnen an meinem Torque EX 2012 die 2 Hauptschwingenlager 7902-RS, sowie die Achse zu wechseln. Beim Ausbau der Achse habe ich nun festgestellt, dass die neue Achse ca. 2,7 mm länger ist. Muss ich die neue Achse vor dem Einbau bearbeiten? Wenn die eingebaute Achse kürzer war, waren doch auch die Lager stärker vorgespannt, oder irre ich da? Ich glaube das wurde 2013 gemacht, als mein Torque anfing zu knacken. Das Lager auf der Antriebsseite ging auch relativ leicht raus und man kann es auch ein Stück weit von Hand reindrücken (Fertigungstoleranz des Rahmens?). Empfiehlt es sich das Lager mit Loctite 641 einzukleben?

Danke schon mal für Tipps die mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (5. Juli 2018)

Ist es denn überhaupt die richtige Achse?


----------



## Topanga (5. Juli 2018)

Es ist definitiv die richtige Achse.


----------



## Topanga (6. Juli 2018)

Und schon habe ich das nächste Problem: Weiß jemand wie ich diese Wippenteile zerstörungsfrei zerlegen kann? Der silberne Ring ist der innere Teil der alten Kugellagerschale.


----------



## waldi28 (6. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem alten Strive an der 270° Box. Das ist mit dem vorgespannten Lager und dem Konus ähnlich aufgebaut wie bei dir. Die Achse saß so fest, dass ich sie aus dem Lager mit einer zusammengebastelten Einpresshilfe aus- und wieder einpressen musste.
Ich bin damals so vorgegangen (ist bei dir leider schon zu spät):
Du musst zunächst die blauen Kappen abschrauben (die blauen Kappen sind außen auf die Achsen geschraubt),
dann die beiden Achsen aus den Lagern auspressen
und zum Schluss die Lager aus der Wippe pressen.
Der einbau dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge

Hier mal ein Foto vom Einpressen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topanga (6. Juli 2018)

@waldi28
Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps und das Bild. 
Ich habe nach Deiner Info die Teile an dem inneren Lagerring eingespannt, die blauen Kappen abgeschraubt (ging erst nach Erhitzen) und die schwarzen Hülsen mit Schonhammer und Hartholzstück ausgetrieben. Auf der Explosionszeichnung für das Torque EX ist leider die Reihenfolge falsch, habe dann noch bei der FRX Zeichnung nachgesehen, da ist es richtig. Ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich versucht in die falsche Richtung auszutreiben.


----------



## lukabe (23. Mai 2022)

In der Hoffnung den aktuellsten Thread-Teil erwischt zu haben:
Ich bin gerade dabei ein Torque ES von 2009 wieder fit zu machen. Größtes Problem: Beim original verbauten Monarch ist das drehbare Ventil abgeschert, Ersatzteile konnte ich bisher keine auftreiben.
Insofern wird das Ganze wohl auf einen neuen (gebrauchten) Dämpfer rauslaufen, allerdings ist in 222x66 quasi nichts auf dem Markt.
Deshalb mehrere Fragen:
1. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich die Kiste mit einem 216x63 Dämpfer fährt? Die gibts ja quasi wie Sand am Meer.
2. Weiß jemand zufällig, ob ein Manitou Evolver in 222x70 fahrbar wäre? Der Versuch mit einem ausgeliehenen Marzocchi Roco heute hat relativ schnell ergeben, dass bei Rahmengröße S der Ausgleichsbehälter mit dem Oberrohr kollidiert. Der Manitou sieht dagegen aber wesentlich schlanker aus...
3. Hat eventuell sogar noch wer entweder ein Ersatzventil für den Monarch oder aber einen alten (gerne auch defekten) Dämpfer übrig, von dem man das Ventil demontieren könnte?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße!


----------



## wildchild (24. Mai 2022)

lukabe schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung den aktuellsten Thread-Teil erwischt zu haben:
> Ich bin gerade dabei ein Torque ES von 2009 wieder fit zu machen. Größtes Problem: Beim original verbauten Monarch ist das drehbare Ventil abgeschert, Ersatzteile konnte ich bisher keine auftreiben.
> Insofern wird das Ganze wohl auf einen neuen (gebrauchten) Dämpfer rauslaufen, allerdings ist in 222x66 quasi nichts auf dem Markt.
> Deshalb mehrere Fragen:
> ...


Bin mehrere Jahre auf einem Torque FR BJ09 in Grösse M unterwegs gewesen. ES und FR Rahmen sind ja weitesgehend baugleich, lediglich bezüglich Rahmengrösse kann ich keine Infos geben.

1. Geht ohne Probleme. Ist vergleichbar mit dem Einbau von Offset Buchsen. Wenn du die exakte Geometrie-Änderung wissen willst kannst du das mit diversen Online Tools prüfen.
2. Kannst du fahren wenn a) der AGB nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidiert und b) bei vollem Hub das Sitzrohr nicht mit dem Reifen kollidiert. Musst du wohl beides prüfen, wenn du einen passenden Dämpfer zur Hand hast.
3. /

Gruss,
Fabian.


----------



## the.neon (30. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir evtl jemand helfen welches BJ und welches Torque ? Suche ersatzteile und dafür würde mir das BJ helfen  und möchte irgendwie noch auf einfach anstatt dem Umwerfer


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (30. Oktober 2022)

1873


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Oktober 2022)

the.neon schrieb:


> Kann mir evtl jemand helfen welches BJ und welches Torque ? Suche ersatzteile und dafür würde mir das BJ helfen  und möchte irgendwie noch auf einfach anstatt dem Umwerfer
> Anhang anzeigen 1577396


Vor 2010


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2022)

Schätze auch 2006-2010 ca


----------



## the.neon (31. Oktober 2022)

Ok danke dann such mal nach einer Technischen Zeichnung . Ist etwas zu beachten beim umbau auf einer kurbel ? Hat aktuell eine schaltbare Chainguard


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (31. Oktober 2022)

Hinten kannst d7 eine 12fach NX Kassette verbauen die hat die normalen alten Shimano Freilaufaufnahme. Vorne muss du auf die Kettenlinie achten und mal ein wenig messen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (31. Oktober 2022)

Du brauchst natürlich auch noch ein 12 Shifter und Schaltwerk .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.neon (31. Oktober 2022)

Danke, muss es mir mal noch überlegen ob ich es investieren will oden den fuhrpark verkleinern 
Aber irgendwie auch ein Klassiker , nur mit der 3er Schaltung vorne macht es irgendwie kein  richtigen Spass mehr ...  In der nähe wäre eine Shima M545 mit 104BCD für 35€ deshalb komm ich ins überlegen was ich mit dem Torque machen soll.
LG


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (21. November 2022)

Falls jemand hier Interesse an einem Torque CF 7 Modell 2019 hat :






						Canyon Torque CF 7 aus 2019 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Canyon Torque CF 7 aus 2019, Ich verkaufe hier das oben beschriebene Enduro MTB Modelljahr 2019. Wie in diesem Sport üblich, hat es sicherlich Schrammen und Macken.  - Rock Sh…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				





Ich liebe das Teil zwar nach wie vor, jedoch wurde ich nun schwach und habe mir eine 
Madonna zugelegt.


----------



## Xyz79 (21. Dezember 2022)

Überlege gerade für den Nachwuchs ein Canyon Torque von 2019 zu kaufen. 
Hat der Rahmen irgendwelche Schwachpunkte auf die man bei der Besichtigung achten sollte?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (Mittwoch um 11:22)

Ich hätte da eins 

der Rahmen selber nicht, allerdings hatten die modelle bis einschliesslich 2020 (?) öfter mal probleme mit dem yoke bzw den gleitlagern.


----------



## Xyz79 (Mittwoch um 11:37)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eins
> 
> der Rahmen selber nicht, allerdings hatten die modelle bis einschliesslich 2020 (?) öfter mal probleme mit dem yoke bzw den gleitlagern.


Danke. Es ist ein Conway WME geworden.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (Mittwoch um 12:00)

auch sehr schön. viel freude damit bzw für den nachwuchs


----------



## Xyz79 (Mittwoch um 12:03)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> auch sehr schön. viel freude damit bzw für den nachwuchs


Danke. Optisch gefällt es mir auch echt gut. Mal schauen wie es sich schlägt.


----------

